# ok so who wants to get pregnant in 2011? (closed group)



## sarahincanada

ok so who else wants to get pregnant AND give birth in 2011?!!
I think depending on cycles etc we have until early april to get our BFP.
I am 39 in October so I really want to get pregnant asap!
If you would like to join me for these next 3 months please join my thread here. if you can give a little intro on yourself that would be great, heres mine:

I am 38, been loosely trying since Feb 2010, but only been tracking ov and periods since Sept 2010. As Im 38 Ive been sent to a fertility specialist, my ultrasound showed a possible polyp and Im waiting to have a sono (missed it last cycle as I was away and I have to book it CD1 which was Xmas day and they were not open!). hubby gave a sperm sample so hoping to get the results next week.

I am doing the ov tests and expecting to ovulate around tuesday, think I will do the sperm meets egg plan this month. I am also trying reflexology and have booked a session on tuesday....anyone else tried reflexology? Im going to post separately about this.

:dust: to everyone who posts below!!:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## happygal

hi :flower:
im 29, OH is 32. we have been ttc since just before xmas. 
i have an 8 year old son and a 7 month old daughter.
im really hoping we get to have another baby(our last) this year :thumbup:
good luck to everyone :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

happygal said:


> hi :flower:
> im 29, OH is 32. we have been ttc since just before xmas.
> i have an 8 year old son and a 7 month old daughter.
> im really hoping we get to have another baby(our last) this year :thumbup:
> good luck to everyone :flower:

good luck! did it take long to conceive your first 2?
your ticket says you are 1 day from testing, is that true or is this cycle over? good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## happygal

when i got pregnant with my son i was on the pill lol. but when we were ttc my daughter it took 3 months x

my ticker is right, af is due on monday. i was going to test today but have managed to resist! im trying to wait until af is late x


----------



## MummyCat

Hello Sarah my lovely :kiss:

Well we started trying for baby number 2 in Sept 2010, fell first cycle but sadly had a MMC in Nov @ 10 weeks! I've since had my first AF over Christmas and we did try our luck that month but are fully back on the TTC wagon again now. Hopefully ovulating tonight or tomorrow. 

It's my birthday on the 4th Feb (turning the big 30!! Yikes) and I'd love nothing more than to be pregnant again when I'm 29 :D even if it only a week before I'm 30!

Sarah I hope you get good news soon hun!! keeping everything crossed for you!!!! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

happygal said:


> when i got pregnant with my son i was on the pill lol. but when we were ttc my daughter it took 3 months x
> 
> my ticker is right, af is due on monday. i was going to test today but have managed to resist! im trying to wait until af is late x

Good luck hun... Hope AF stays away and that BFP is yours!!! :flower:


----------



## sherylb

My birthday is on the 6th of February. I will only be 25 though. I am hoping this is my month. AF was due yesterday and I haven't had any spotting or anything.


----------



## tatertahelon

af was due YESTERDAY and you've managed to resist HPT???? WOW girl...you need to POAS and let uS KNOW!!!!!!

f x'd for you :dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm praying/believing/hoping this IS THE month!!!!!
I'm 29(soon to be 30~eeekkk) and been ttc for almost a year...Had my tubes UNtied last Feb 16th, started cycle the 20th and was pregnant in March!!!!! BUT, MC on Easter Sunday:( Then was prego AGAIN late May and MC'd AGAIN early July...*we were NOT ttc~YET)
I have 3 sons, one who would have just turned 8 but passed about at 17mo. 
I'm 8DPO and SERIOUSLY believing there's a lil blessing growing!!!!! I seemed to have major symptoms VERY early after O, then seemed to go, but 2 a.m.'s ago I woke w/ cramps and yesterday was sooo nauseaus I can't believe I didn't ralph~lessened late evening...today felt pretty good AFTER I had some cereal, but it's opposite than yesterday..felt bad ALL day and better at night..today, i felt good ALL day and MISERABLE tonight..I LOVE to hate the sick belly...Bb's may be big, but have implants so hard to tell,,,was having insomnia up til tonight...am very tired..even had to take a nap around 5..
I'm praying for all of us as we TTC...
:dust: to all of us that choose LIFE!!!!!
OH, anyone relate or have advice? Haven't had CM...was really dry actually, but today have small streaks on my unders...but when I wipe..seems dry..??


----------



## tatertahelon

You fertile myrtle happygirl!!!!!
only a day of so left to wait!!!! You having symptoms????
How ya feeling?!
:dust:


----------



## sherylb

I took a test yesterday but I think I Oed a week late after being sick so I am still waiting. I have a lot of CM that's lotiony so I'm hopeful.

I am pretty sure I Oed on the 31st so I am 8 dpo.


----------



## LittleMomma

Hi, my name is Shawna and I'm 27. My hubby is 30 and we are trying for baby #3.

I have a 3 1/2 year old son and a 16 month old son and would love just one more little baby!

We are hoping God will bless our family again. Good luck everyone! Let's hope 2011 is lucky for all of us!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey Shawna!!! 
Prayers for us all as we choose life!!!!!! I love 16mo!! that's such a great age!!! My boys are Would have been 8 but went home w/ Jesus at 17mo old..have a 3 year old having a birthday is SIX days(he can't wait!!) and a 2 year old having a b-day in a month!!!
Praying/hoping/believing this is THE month for that :bfp: we've been waiting for after 2 MC's last year!!!!


----------



## Equal

Hi Everyone :hugs:

Im Kathryn im 26, DH is 30, were TTC #1 for 4 months now :wacko:


Using OPK as my cycles are crazy and all over the place. Right now im 5DPO and ill be testing around 16DPO as I dont really know when AF will show up..

Both Gail and Jenny indicated a Jan. pregnancy for me but its not clear if it 2011 or 2012...im hoping that this month is it as im sick of this waiting...


----------



## tatertahelon

aren't we ALL sick of it..it's about driven me mad..symptom flare, symptoms go..why why oh why...my cycles are pretty regular and should be expecting my :bfp: or :af: the 13th Jan...I'm expecting new life though!!!
You having any symptoms at 5DPO? I'm 8DPO

:dust:


----------



## Equal

i cant even tell anymore what are or arent symptoms at this point...has some cramping today, and and tired and moody...but who knows. what about you?


----------



## sherylb

Tater we seem to be hitting up all the same threads.  And on the same day basically with similar symptoms.


----------



## tatertahelon

Well, then sherylb we ought to get our :bfp: together too!!!! Wen's af supposed to come? I'm due for that :witch: the 13th...what are your sympt's taday?


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm KINDA right there w/ ya equal~1,2,3,4 DPO seemed like major symptoms, but then slowed,,2 days later(6DPO) woke w/ cramps but left like hourish after I was up and around. yest and today at different times in diff waves had bad nausea, headaches on and off but not for a day or so...I AM PRETTY sure bb's bigger, but have implants, so hard to tell, but they seem to be pretty jiggly..not sore though. Was dry dry dry w/ cm since O but today have small streaks/spots on my unders..
I'm totally bloated...my profile makes me look like 4mo along...I'm still 5days away from af and usually don't get too many sympt's w/ it...cramping sometimes...
this is weird..as I've been prego before and very tired ALL the time..but for many days now been experiencing INSOMNIA...WHAT...is that about?!?!??! 
Was having low R side ab pain that kinda wrapped to lower back, but that's gone, completely...I'm irritable..w/ kids and DH mostly..course they are the only ones I'm around...
This just started and is straaaange..in my arm pit is sore..? It feels like I've been using crutches, just under R arm though..everything seems to be on the R side...Y..?


----------



## sherylb

My cycle seems to have been screwed up from me being sick and I am 99% sure I Oed around 12/31 instead of 12/24 when I should have. I have been noting my symptom spotting on FF all week. Had I ovulated on time I would have started yesterday. I haven't had any signs of starting though. I have had plentiful lotiony CM for 2 noticeable days. I keep thinking it's my AF but it's not.


----------



## tatertahelon

So, being sick changes O? I also O'd on 31st...not tracking/charting, just know b/c of O pain...Seemed like RIGHT after that~NEXT day I was feeling "weird" I'm due the 13th, so praying this is THE month...for you AND me:)
SO, I posted a thread about CM, which no ones responded to...but it's thoroughly confusing me..I always have lots at O but dry dry dry after...2 days ago had lots during ONE and only ONE wee during the day...then dry again...then today was dry all day when wiped but then at some point noticed small streaks on my unders...? and really yellow wee only once today...i mean, really yellow...WHAT IS GOING ON W/ CM?? lotion like is good~right?! 
Well, you musta O'd later than , if af isn't here yet!!! Yay!!!! Did you test yet?????


----------



## Equal

tatertahelon said:


> I'm KINDA right there w/ ya equal~1,2,3,4 DPO seemed like major symptoms, but then slowed,,2 days later(6DPO) woke w/ cramps but left like hourish after I was up and around. yest and today at different times in diff waves had bad nausea, headaches on and off but not for a day or so...I AM PRETTY sure bb's bigger, but have implants, so hard to tell, but they seem to be pretty jiggly..not sore though. Was dry dry dry w/ cm since O but today have small streaks/spots on my unders..
> I'm totally bloated...my profile makes me look like 4mo along...I'm still 5days away from af and usually don't get too many sympt's w/ it...cramping sometimes...
> this is weird..as I've been prego before and very tired ALL the time..but for many days now been experiencing INSOMNIA...WHAT...is that about?!?!??!
> Was having low R side ab pain that kinda wrapped to lower back, but that's gone, completely...I'm irritable..w/ kids and DH mostly..course they are the only ones I'm around...
> This just started and is straaaange..in my arm pit is sore..? It feels like I've been using crutches, just under R arm though..everything seems to be on the R side...Y..?


hmm...that is strange...I guess we wont know if there symptoms til we test!! I also have implants and havent noticed any changes...anyway off to bed for me...:sleep: super tired keep me posted!!


----------



## sherylb

I took one yesterday but it was still too early. I am waiting for either AF this week or I will test Friday. I was supposed to go to the dr Friday for a pap (follow up) and I am not sure how I will schedule it when I was sure that would be enough time if I started yesterday. There are lots of CM threads on this site. I have also been reading up on it all day. You are supposed to be dry after you O. I was very very wet and had egg white CM on the 31st. It may be TMI but I am keeping track of my CM by inserting my finger. I read that is a good way to do it. 

https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/a/cervicalmucus.htm

And since I would otherwise be late with a BFN I would have to say that I Oed late.


----------



## sherylb

Tater I am not sure if you are on Yahoo IM atm but I added you so we can IM. I am reading someone's journal and keep getting E-mails that I have responses.


----------



## tatertahelon

I was the same w/ CM at O..but then went darn near dry..I had checked(not regularly) but when I do, it was there, but thick and white...It's not TMI ;) we are all girls...and have been through same girly stuff..not need to:blush:
So after O have you dried up or stayed w/ the ewm? 
AF due thurs..I got IC's so as soon as they come I'll be using them up!!! I can't help myself!! I LOOOOVE to see 2 lines!!!!

:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

ok, I'm crazy~usually, but I just checked CM and it was nearly clear...hmmmmm


----------



## sherylb

I wasn't actually sure whether I was Oing at the time. Just remember that I had joined this site a few days before, realized I was really wet and got to BDing since I figured it was worth a shot.

My DH was laughing at me last night because he says that when I jump him he figures I think I am Oing.


----------



## sherylb

Gosh damn it I have to freaking pee again. I will check my CM while I am there.

Update: Still lotioney.


----------



## tatertahelon

that does seem usual though..more ready for :sex: when I am...funny!!! I was a total horn ball this time...I like :sex: but don't ever feeling like it at a certain time of month..December was different though..I couldn't get enough!!!! DH had NO prb w/ that!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

you are right....we ARE really similar...I just went and wasn't 40 min since this last time.
yeah, let me know


----------



## sherylb

Still white. Hubby is making fun of me b/c I keep getting up. This week I tracked how many times I got up one morning when I wasn't drinking and I made it for 4 hours once. I was planning to do the SMEP this month with temping and OPKs and mucus observations on FF. Gosh I would love to not have to do that anymore.


----------



## tatertahelon

like a lot white?? I had a hint of white, but was more clear..what the HECK does clear mean..I'm w/ ya girl...give us 9mo of no fluids!!! LOL


----------



## sherylb

Actually you are supposed to have CM the entire pregnancy so I want it


----------



## sherylb

Completely white under my nail and on the other side.


----------



## tatertahelon

hmmm, i'm thinking the cm is against me:hissy:,,,arrrrg..glad yours is nice and white!!!!!!!!!! ohhh to share hopes for others CM!!! FUN-NY!!!:friends:


----------



## sherylb

Sorry I didnt write back. I have problems getting BnB to cooperate sometimes and I had to restart my computer. It isn't over till the :witch: comes so don't fret about it.


----------



## Trishg21

Hi Everyone!

My name is Trisha and I am 25 years old. My husband and I have been married for 3 years and just started trying in Dec. for our first baby. I am really hoping to get pregnant before April so I can deliver this year. However I think my body is all messed up from BC. Currently I am 10 days late with 2 BFN's. I just want a new cycle so we can try again.

Looking forward to getting to know all you ladies and hopefully we can all see some BFP's in the next few months! :thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

nooo kidding...i lose this site EVERY single night at the same time..what's up bNb????


----------



## MummyCat

sherylb said:


> My birthday is on the 6th of February. I will only be 25 though. I am hoping this is my month. AF was due yesterday and I haven't had any spotting or anything.

Ahhh...well HAPPY BIRTHDAY for the 6th... and i agree... how have you resisted?? :) You should definately test hun and let us know how you get on!!



tatertahelon said:


> I'm praying/believing/hoping this IS THE month!!!!!
> I'm 29(soon to be 30~eeekkk) and been ttc for almost a year...Had my tubes UNtied last Feb 16th, started cycle the 20th and was pregnant in March!!!!! BUT, MC on Easter Sunday:( Then was prego AGAIN late May and MC'd AGAIN early July...*we were NOT ttc~YET)
> I have 3 sons, one who would have just turned 8 but passed about at 17mo.
> I'm 8DPO and SERIOUSLY believing there's a lil blessing growing!!!!! I seemed to have major symptoms VERY early after O, then seemed to go, but 2 a.m.'s ago I woke w/ cramps and yesterday was sooo nauseaus I can't believe I didn't ralph~lessened late evening...today felt pretty good AFTER I had some cereal, but it's opposite than yesterday..felt bad ALL day and better at night..today, i felt good ALL day and MISERABLE tonight..I LOVE to hate the sick belly...Bb's may be big, but have implants so hard to tell,,,was having insomnia up til tonight...am very tired..even had to take a nap around 5..
> I'm praying for all of us as we TTC...
> :dust: to all of us that choose LIFE!!!!!
> OH, anyone relate or have advice? Haven't had CM...was really dry actually, but today have small streaks on my unders...but when I wipe..seems dry..??

Oh honey... I'm sorry for all your losses. :cry: It's horrible to lose a baby... however far along you are.. but at 17months? That I can't imagine as my little one is 21 months and I don't know what I'd do without her! You're a very strong woman!! 

Some of those symptoms sound promising... I hope this is the month for you!! :dust: and *fingers crossed*


----------



## NDH

I'm 26 - still feels weird to say that, as my birthday was only a week and a half ago. I wanted my first baby when I was still 25, but as I haven't even had a :bfp: in the 2 1/2 years we've been married (and not using protection), obviously that didn't happen. I will settle for having a baby before my 27th birthday, which probably means I have until my cycle beginning at the end of March to conceive. Incidently, that's the cycle we'll also be consulting a doctor, as it will be a year full on TTC (not temping or using OPK's, but actually BDing on a regular basis with the intention of falling pregnant). DH and I want at least 6 kids, so I'm feeling like we have to get a move on as I don't really want to be still having babies in my 40s.


----------



## happygal

MummyCat said:


> happygal said:
> 
> 
> when i got pregnant with my son i was on the pill lol. but when we were ttc my daughter it took 3 months x
> 
> my ticker is right, af is due on monday. i was going to test today but have managed to resist! im trying to wait until af is late x
> 
> Good luck hun... Hope AF stays away and that BFP is yours!!! :flower:Click to expand...

thanks hun :flower: fingers crossed your bfp is just around the corner x


----------



## happygal

tatertahelon said:


> You fertile myrtle happygirl!!!!!
> only a day of so left to wait!!!! You having symptoms????
> How ya feeling?!
> :dust:

Hi hun. i had a few symptoms but they have all gone now :dohh: i had some cramps that started about a week ago. im feeling fine, but feel like af is on her way. i checked yesterday and i had stretchy clear cm and my cervix was only just reachable. ive managed not to test so far, im going to wait and see what tomorrow brings :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks to everyone who has joined my thread, and good luck to those people who are getting close :af: to you all!

my ticker says 1 day to go till ovulation, thats because I put in a 30 day cycle in the ticker creation, as thats what I had last month. but my ov tests when I pull out the sticks theres barely a hint of a 2nd line so I cant believe Im that close. its so confusing!

Im also not sure whether to :sex: every other day or do the sperm meets egg plan that says every night for 3 nights when you get the positive ov test. I read so much about people saying every other day is best for the quality sperm, but it worries me as it seems far apart. also lots of the recent bfp's by 'friends' on here they did it everyday. what is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sizzles

Me - 32; Hubby - 39. On 10th cycle, so getting pg and giving birth this year is important on 2 counts: it being 'this' year, and also because it means we'll have done it within the 1 year of ttc mark. However, probably won't try too hard in march as not keen on the Christmas baby thing. Fingers crossed for us all for 2011.


----------



## sherylb

They say every other day because sperm takes 36-48 hours to fully regenerate.


----------



## MummyCat

We're doing every other day! Though I'm not sure I've had my ovulation pains.. normally they're very strong! I did get the ov type CM... so I'm not sure if I've even ovulated? but who knows... time will tell!


----------



## tatertahelon

WeLcOmE Trisha!!!!!!
10LATE and 2 BFN's Oh, girl that is a real heart tugger...I'm very emotional today, so I'm not happy about hearing about BFN's arrrrrgggg

Hope to hear that all changes and you get your BFP instead of AF>.Keep us posted!!!!!

and :dust: and regularity to you sweetie!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

MummyCat said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> My birthday is on the 6th of February. I will only be 25 though. I am hoping this is my month. AF was due yesterday and I haven't had any spotting or anything.
> 
> Ahhh...well HAPPY BIRTHDAY for the 6th... and i agree... how have you resisted?? :) You should definately test hun and let us know how you get on!!
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I'm praying/believing/hoping this IS THE month!!!!!
> I'm 29(soon to be 30~eeekkk) and been ttc for almost a year...Had my tubes UNtied last Feb 16th, started cycle the 20th and was pregnant in March!!!!! BUT, MC on Easter Sunday:( Then was prego AGAIN late May and MC'd AGAIN early July...*we were NOT ttc~YET)
> I have 3 sons, one who would have just turned 8 but passed about at 17mo.
> I'm 8DPO and SERIOUSLY believing there's a lil blessing growing!!!!! I seemed to have major symptoms VERY early after O, then seemed to go, but 2 a.m.'s ago I woke w/ cramps and yesterday was sooo nauseaus I can't believe I didn't ralph~lessened late evening...today felt pretty good AFTER I had some cereal, but it's opposite than yesterday..felt bad ALL day and better at night..today, i felt good ALL day and MISERABLE tonight..I LOVE to hate the sick belly...Bb's may be big, but have implants so hard to tell,,,was having insomnia up til tonight...am very tired..even had to take a nap around 5..
> I'm praying for all of us as we TTC...
> :dust: to all of us that choose LIFE!!!!!
> OH, anyone relate or have advice? Haven't had CM...was really dry actually, but today have small streaks on my unders...but when I wipe..seems dry..??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey... I'm sorry for all your losses. :cry: It's horrible to lose a baby... however far along you are.. but at 17months? That I can't imagine as my little one is 21 months and I don't know what I'd do without her! You're a very strong woman!!
> 
> Some of those symptoms sound promising... I hope this is the month for you!! :dust: and *fingers crossed*Click to expand...

Yes, definitely was NOT good...He would have turned 8 this past Sept22 which is why I'm really excited for THIS to be THE month...If I am prego, my due date would BE sept 22nd..how special would that be..
The Lord has definitely brought me through A LOT...I havent' done ANY of it on my own...
When I MC it's not quite as emotional for me as may be for others...there really isn't much comparison losing a 1 .5 year old or a 7wk old in the belly baby...I mean, YES, it was STILL a baby, and yes, it was part of me..but there wasn't that life bond, but I'm still disappointed and sad when I MC..just wanna sticky blessing bean...
Getting discouraged today:(


----------



## sarahincanada

tatertahelon said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> My birthday is on the 6th of February. I will only be 25 though. I am hoping this is my month. AF was due yesterday and I haven't had any spotting or anything.
> 
> Ahhh...well HAPPY BIRTHDAY for the 6th... and i agree... how have you resisted?? :) You should definately test hun and let us know how you get on!!
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I'm praying/believing/hoping this IS THE month!!!!!
> I'm 29(soon to be 30~eeekkk) and been ttc for almost a year...Had my tubes UNtied last Feb 16th, started cycle the 20th and was pregnant in March!!!!! BUT, MC on Easter Sunday:( Then was prego AGAIN late May and MC'd AGAIN early July...*we were NOT ttc~YET)
> I have 3 sons, one who would have just turned 8 but passed about at 17mo.
> I'm 8DPO and SERIOUSLY believing there's a lil blessing growing!!!!! I seemed to have major symptoms VERY early after O, then seemed to go, but 2 a.m.'s ago I woke w/ cramps and yesterday was sooo nauseaus I can't believe I didn't ralph~lessened late evening...today felt pretty good AFTER I had some cereal, but it's opposite than yesterday..felt bad ALL day and better at night..today, i felt good ALL day and MISERABLE tonight..I LOVE to hate the sick belly...Bb's may be big, but have implants so hard to tell,,,was having insomnia up til tonight...am very tired..even had to take a nap around 5..
> I'm praying for all of us as we TTC...
> :dust: to all of us that choose LIFE!!!!!
> OH, anyone relate or have advice? Haven't had CM...was really dry actually, but today have small streaks on my unders...but when I wipe..seems dry..??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey... I'm sorry for all your losses. :cry: It's horrible to lose a baby... however far along you are.. but at 17months? That I can't imagine as my little one is 21 months and I don't know what I'd do without her! You're a very strong woman!!
> 
> Some of those symptoms sound promising... I hope this is the month for you!! :dust: and *fingers crossed*Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, definitely was NOT good...He would have turned 8 this past Sept22 which is why I'm really excited for THIS to be THE month...If I am prego, my due date would BE sept 22nd..how special would that be..
> The Lord has definitely brought me through A LOT...I havent' done ANY of it on my own...
> When I MC it's not quite as emotional for me as may be for others...there really isn't much comparison losing a 1 .5 year old or a 7wk old in the belly baby...I mean, YES, it was STILL a baby, and yes, it was part of me..but there wasn't that life bond, but I'm still disappointed and sad when I MC..just wanna sticky blessing bean...
> Getting discouraged today:(Click to expand...

i dont know how anyone could get over loosing a child, thats very sad and you deserve everything you desire so keeping my fingers crossed you are pregnant, or soon will be :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> We're doing every other day! Though I'm not sure I've had my ovulation pains.. normally they're very strong! I did get the ov type CM... so I'm not sure if I've even ovulated? but who knows... time will tell!

ok I will do it every other day then as well!

how long is your cycle normally? we are O'ing very close. Ive been 29-32 days since Ive been tracking.

so you dont do any of the ov tests then? Mine are so faint I can barely see another line, so for CD16 that seems a little odd but hopefully its a strong one in the morning. I really hope I get a smiley face this month otherwise I will worry Im not ovulating or something. This month I am going to write on the tests and take a photo so I can remember the lines.

I got a call friday from the nurse at the fertility specialist, she wanted to know when I had my ultrasound and when hubbys sperm donation was, and she will look into it and call with results, so excited to find out.


----------



## mrsashley

Hey Ladies! 
I also want a :bfp: and baby in 2011. I'm staying hopeful this month...only 3-4dpo but symptom spotting like crazy. Very bloated today, hoping its not AF. Got off BCP back in October, periods have been a little irregular but I got my positive OPK night of January 5th. I haven't started temping yet and have been checking CM off and on. 
A little about me, DH is 25 I'm 23, we did suffer one chemical at 5.5 weeks back in Sep 2007 and decided to hold off on trying. We've been married over 5 years now and I have wanted a baby since day 1! So, now the fun begins....:dust: to everyone. Let's get those :bfp:'s SOON


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sarah, I just found this thread yesterday:thumbup: Looks like a great group of gals! Anyway, I recently found this article on Fertility Friend regarding "how often to BD" this really helped me as I had the same questions you are having... best wishes for a BFP for you:happydance:


What are the best days to get pregnant? How often should I have intercourse when I am trying to get pregnant?

There are many factors which affect your probability of pregnancy. Your age, medical conditions, health, lifestyle and other factors all affect your likelihood of conceiving each cycle. You have varying degrees of control over many of these factors. The number one most important factor affecting your chances of conceiving, however, is something that you and your partner can control: the timing and frequency of intercourse in your fertile window.

What is the fertile window?

Your fertile window is made up of the days in your menstrual cycle when pregnancy is possible. The length of this fertile phase is determined by the maximum life span of your partner's sperm and your egg. Sperm can survive a maximum of five days in fertile cervical fluid and your ovum can survive for up to one day. Your theoretical fertile window is thus six days long, comprised of the five days before ovulation and the day of ovulation. You only have a chance to conceive when you have intercourse on these days. This means that pregnancy is technically possible from intercourse on any of these six days. The likelihood of actually becoming pregnant, however, is dramatically increased when you have intercourse in the three days immediately leading up to and including ovulation. This makes a practical fertile window of just three days.

In a recent analysis of 119,398 charts from women charting with Fertility Friend, we found that 94% of women who became pregnant had intercourse on at least one of these three days. For conception purposes, it is thus ideal to have intercourse during a three day fertile window which includes your ovulation day and the two previous days.

Intercourse Frequency

There has been some speculation that couples who are trying to conceive should reduce the frequency of sexual intercourse during the fertile window to increase sperm supply. This is not true for most couples. While couples with known male factor issues should consult their doctor for the best intercourse strategy, couples with normal fertility and no known sperm issues should not reduce the frequency of intercourse in the fertile window. Your probability of conception is increased when you have intercourse multiple times in your fertile window. While it is true that sperm concentrations decrease slightly with increasing intercourse frequency, frequent intercourse is still more likely to result in conception than infrequent intercourse for couples with no male factor fertility issues. Each additional act of intercourse within your fertile window increases your probability of conception for that cycle.

Identifying the Fertile Window Prospectively

Frequent intercourse within a narrow fertile window increases your chances of conception and can ultimately reduce the time it takes to conceive. Identifying your fertile window in advance, however, can be something of a challenge since the only certain indicator of ovulation (your temperature rise) occurs after your fertile window has passed.

To find your fertile window in advance, examining your pre-ovulation fertility signs (such as cervical fluid) and cycle statistics (such as when you have ovulated in previous cycles) can be of great benefit. Ovulation prediction kits (OPKs) which detect the surge of LH (luteinizing hormone) that precedes ovulation can also help. The Fertility Analyzer on Fertility Friend will display a Green Light when you enter signs that indicate that you may be entering or in your fertile window.


----------



## Kristin83

Hi!

I'm 27 and hubby is 25. We have been married for a year and a few months and TTC for just over 2 years. 

We found out in October that hubby has a very low sperm count and we are doing IVF (ICSI). Egg retrieval is estimated to be this coming wednesday (I have blood work tomorrow to confirm) and hopefully will have my :bfp: by the end of January/beginning of February :happydance:

Good luck and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## tatertahelon

grrrreat read FaithHOPElove...I gotta check out that fertility friend site...
thanks for all of that!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hey Sarah... I found ya... :lol:

I'm hopin & prayin this is my year as well... That would be my prayers come true since I was a lil girl. Here's to everyone trying this year.. Keep the faith and be strong, our time will come soon :)

Loads and Loads of Baby dust to ALL... :flower:


----------



## sherylb

:dust: :crib: to Everyone soon!!

They have some really cute images here.


----------



## sarahincanada

FaithHopeLove said:


> sarah, I just found this thread yesterday:thumbup: Looks like a great group of gals! Anyway, I recently found this article on Fertility Friend regarding "how often to BD" this really helped me as I had the same questions you are having... best wishes for a BFP for you:happydance:
> 
> 
> What are the best days to get pregnant? How often should I have intercourse when I am trying to get pregnant?
> 
> There are many factors which affect your probability of pregnancy. Your age, medical conditions, health, lifestyle and other factors all affect your likelihood of conceiving each cycle. You have varying degrees of control over many of these factors. The number one most important factor affecting your chances of conceiving, however, is something that you and your partner can control: the timing and frequency of intercourse in your fertile window.
> 
> What is the fertile window?
> 
> Your fertile window is made up of the days in your menstrual cycle when pregnancy is possible. The length of this fertile phase is determined by the maximum life span of your partner's sperm and your egg. Sperm can survive a maximum of five days in fertile cervical fluid and your ovum can survive for up to one day. Your theoretical fertile window is thus six days long, comprised of the five days before ovulation and the day of ovulation. You only have a chance to conceive when you have intercourse on these days. This means that pregnancy is technically possible from intercourse on any of these six days. The likelihood of actually becoming pregnant, however, is dramatically increased when you have intercourse in the three days immediately leading up to and including ovulation. This makes a practical fertile window of just three days.
> 
> In a recent analysis of 119,398 charts from women charting with Fertility Friend, we found that 94% of women who became pregnant had intercourse on at least one of these three days. For conception purposes, it is thus ideal to have intercourse during a three day fertile window which includes your ovulation day and the two previous days.
> 
> Intercourse Frequency
> 
> There has been some speculation that couples who are trying to conceive should reduce the frequency of sexual intercourse during the fertile window to increase sperm supply. This is not true for most couples. While couples with known male factor issues should consult their doctor for the best intercourse strategy, couples with normal fertility and no known sperm issues should not reduce the frequency of intercourse in the fertile window. Your probability of conception is increased when you have intercourse multiple times in your fertile window. While it is true that sperm concentrations decrease slightly with increasing intercourse frequency, frequent intercourse is still more likely to result in conception than infrequent intercourse for couples with no male factor fertility issues. Each additional act of intercourse within your fertile window increases your probability of conception for that cycle.
> 
> Identifying the Fertile Window Prospectively
> 
> Frequent intercourse within a narrow fertile window increases your chances of conception and can ultimately reduce the time it takes to conceive. Identifying your fertile window in advance, however, can be something of a challenge since the only certain indicator of ovulation (your temperature rise) occurs after your fertile window has passed.
> 
> To find your fertile window in advance, examining your pre-ovulation fertility signs (such as cervical fluid) and cycle statistics (such as when you have ovulated in previous cycles) can be of great benefit. Ovulation prediction kits (OPKs) which detect the surge of LH (luteinizing hormone) that precedes ovulation can also help. The Fertility Analyzer on Fertility Friend will display a Green Light when you enter signs that indicate that you may be entering or in your fertile window.

that is very interesting thank you! so I wonder what they mean by 'frequent intercourse'. once a day, twice, three times LOL. we bd'd this morning, and the thought of leaving it till tuesday makes me nervous. Im not sure when exactly I am going to ovulate but ideally I would BD the day before my LH surge, the day of my LH surge, and the day after (as I think I ovulate about 24 hours after my LH surge, Ive noticed cramps then). the trouble is not knowing exactly when I will get my positive ov test/lh surge. I feel like BDing every day around the time Im expecting my LH surge just incase. Its so hard! every month I say Im going to do the every other night thing then never do :dohh:


----------



## tatertahelon

I wondered same thing...they talking like every few hours each day or 1x a day be suffice!! LOL


----------



## Equal

i have no more symptoms...so sad...


----------



## tatertahelon

I haven't been tracking your posts equal..but I'm also soo soo :( b/c this morning I woke w/ no more symptoms either:sad2:
I've had my TR so I'm on a thread for ladies strictly going through that..and one posted that I shouldn't be so sad about it b/c it's better to NOT have the sympt's than to have them??? IDK y, but gave me hope anyway...What were you going through? How many DPO are you??? I'm 9 today and waiting anxiously for my IC to come!!!
truckloads of :dust: and fx'd that those symptoms return!!
Oh how we yearn to be sick!!!!! LOL


----------



## Equal

lol..right now im 6DPO, I thought I had some symptoms, like mild cramping, headache..but i think it was all in my head...not feeling very hopeful this month


----------



## dilly839

Hi ladies! 
I am 32 and hubby is 30. I have a few kiddos of my own, but we desperately want 1 together!! I thought I was at 10dpo today, but actually I am 12! I have not been able to get to buy tests yet and it is killing me!! I was going to test sat. or sun, but obviously did not. I've been having weird aching since 5dpo. and spotting on 9dpo. BBs only slightly tender, and a bit of nausea. Never took the time to track with my others cause I never had a prob...just kinda knew I was preggo...don't know what's going on this time. Only really been trying for 2 months but ntnp for 8 mnths. I was trying with my last...he's 4. I was convinced I was not pregnant. No symptoms and just didn't "feel" preggo. I was in total shock when that one was bfp. So ladies don't be discouraged with no symptoms!!
Good luck to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## NDH

I was so certain this was my month. It wasn't :( AF arrived a day early. So no September baby for me... On to the next month, which will be a lot less stressful at least with DH working now.


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> We're doing every other day! Though I'm not sure I've had my ovulation pains.. normally they're very strong! I did get the ov type CM... so I'm not sure if I've even ovulated? but who knows... time will tell!
> 
> ok I will do it every other day then as well!
> 
> how long is your cycle normally? we are O'ing very close. Ive been 29-32 days since Ive been tracking.
> 
> so you dont do any of the ov tests then? Mine are so faint I can barely see another line, so for CD16 that seems a little odd but hopefully its a strong one in the morning. I really hope I get a smiley face this month otherwise I will worry Im not ovulating or something. This month I am going to write on the tests and take a photo so I can remember the lines.
> 
> I got a call friday from the nurse at the fertility specialist, she wanted to know when I had my ultrasound and when hubbys sperm donation was, and she will look into it and call with results, so excited to find out.Click to expand...

Well hun... it seems I ovulated either late last night or this morning... as I started cramping last night (still cramping)! So had planned every other day turned out we ended up having :sex: 8th, 9th and we will tonight too... so that's 3 days in a row! :rofl: i normally have 28/29 day cycles x

We dont use any tests..never have done just rely on my body signs, but it does help I get Ov pains I hope you get your smiley face hun and so excited for your call..hope you hear some good news!!



NDH said:


> I was so certain this was my month. It wasn't :( AF arrived a day early. So no September baby for me... On to the next month, which will be a lot less stressful at least with DH working now.

Oh hun... sorry the :witch: got you :( glad things are good with DH working now!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

to all those with no symptoms: dont give up! I find that the people on here that get pregnant have far less symptoms than those that get their period.

Im so annoyed, its CD17 for me and for 2 months this is the day I got my smiley face, then last month I didnt get a smiley face but the lines when I pulled out the strip were both dark around this day. well today I didnt get a smiley face and the 2nd line is so faint you can barely see it. wtf! did I already ovulate and miss it (only started the ov test 2 days ago) or is it coming and going to be late. I have 4 more tests in the box so I hope to get the smiley face before they run out.

oh well, we are going to bd most days, and I have my reflexology tomorrow too.

a little side note: when in the uk over the holidays I saw that you have the smiley face ov tests...20 in a box for about 38 pounds. over here for the same price, $55, we only get 7 in a box. I couldnt pick them up as was with someone I didnt want to know I am TTC and I thought Id get them at the airport but they didnt have the big box there.

good luck everyone, especially those finding out this week, lets have some :bfp: on this thread asap!


----------



## MummyCat

oh honey!! I'm sorry it's being a pain! I wish I could give you advice... but i've never used the sticks, so don't really know what to expect with them! I'll just keep my fingers crossed that tomorrow you get a nice dark line or smiley face!!

$55 for 7?? that's daylight robbery!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishg21

Good morning lovelies! :hi:

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## sarahincanada

Trishg21 said:


> Good morning lovelies! :hi:
> 
> How is everyone doing today?

morning! I wrote an update a couple of posts back, how are you doing?


----------



## Trishg21

sarahincanada said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning lovelies! :hi:
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> morning! I wrote an update a couple of posts back, how are you doing?Click to expand...

Bah. I broke down today and bought a test. BFN. However I feel confused because the control line was pretty faint. But that is probably just me getting my hopes up. I'm going for some blood work on Wednesday so hopefully I'll get some answers then.

That is frustrating! I hate not knowing what my body is doing. I hope you get your smiley face soon!


----------



## sarahincanada

im so confused, Im CD17 and just wiped a bunch of bright red blood :-( what could that be? Ive read about ovulation bleeding, but Ive never had it. but my last 3 ov sticks were negative so I dont think Im even ovulating right now. 

Perhaps its the polyp that Im still waiting to hear back about (nurse said shed look at my ultrasound and call me), I dont know the size or where it is or anything.

anyone else had bright red blood mid cycle? I hate all this :cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

Trishg21 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning lovelies! :hi:
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> morning! I wrote an update a couple of posts back, how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Bah. I broke down today and bought a test. BFN. However I feel confused because the control line was pretty faint. But that is probably just me getting my hopes up. I'm going for some blood work on Wednesday so hopefully I'll get some answers then.
> 
> That is frustrating! I hate not knowing what my body is doing. I hope you get your smiley face soon!Click to expand...

well good luck on wednesday, let us know how you get on and good luck :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah... I've never had bleeding mid cycle!! sorry honey I have no clue!! I think you should def ask someone about this... it could very well be the polyp! Hope everything is okay!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Sarah... I've never had bleeding mid cycle!! sorry honey I have no clue!! I think you should def ask someone about this... it could very well be the polyp! Hope everything is okay!! :hugs:

thanks for listening mummycat :hugs: im still waiting to hear from the nurse regarding the polyp, its so annoying. so Im assuming it could be any of the following.......

1. just random bleeding from this polyp....first time Ive ever had it but theres a first time for everything. however there was a few thicker blobs and tiny bit of tissue in one wipe, so I cant see how a polyp would suddenly do that as it doesnt 'shed'.

2. that I ovulated earlier than usual so thats why the LH surge has not been picked up as its already past, and that was ovulation blood....first time Ive ever had it but theres a first time for everything. (we :sex: last night just incase it was ovulation blood as surely we would catch the egg then!!)

3. that I ovulated earlier than usual so thats why the LH surge has not been picked up as its already past, and that was the famous implantation bleeding. (I really dont think its this but I guess theres a slim chance)

4. that I am just not ovulating this cycle, and it was some random mid cycle blood.

my ovulation test this morning was again a very very faint line, so I dont think my ovulation is going to be coming, so I just have to wait for my period now. I wish Id purchased that large pack of ov sticks in the uk and then I would test all next month to make sure I dont miss it!


----------



## MummyCat

hmmm.... I like the thought of implantation bleeding... :) but then I'm super biased and you like you to be baking a bun of the baby variety :rofl:

Oh hun... I hope you get some answers soon... our bodies are so annoying when we start paying attention to them! :) Let us know if it continues.. if you have anything else out of sorts!

I think I might be 1dpo today... well that's what I'm counting it as and will test on 21st/22nd :D


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> hmmm.... I like the thought of implantation bleeding... :) but then I'm super biased and you like you to be baking a bun of the baby variety :rofl:
> 
> Oh hun... I hope you get some answers soon... our bodies are so annoying when we start paying attention to them! :) Let us know if it continues.. if you have anything else out of sorts!
> 
> I think I might be 1dpo today... well that's what I'm counting it as and will test on 21st/22nd :D

yeah I dont think its IB, seeing as its right around Ov time it likely to be Ov bleeding :shrug:

my ticker says 1dpo so we are on the same schedule!! my period is not due till Jan 23 or 25. this is going to be a long 2ww!!!

p.s my nipples have been really sore all week. in fact the other day I thought to myself boy if this was the 2ww I would be thinking its a symptom. proves that we have symptoms all month and they dont mean anything!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies do u all mind if i join you here?
im shanna and im 22 OH is almost 22 we have been trying for about 2 years but ive had some really messed up cycles as i dont O on my own. i had no period after comming off bcp for 8 months then finaly had some with the help of progestrone pills and provera. ive now been on 2 rounds of clomid and O'd with that both time. i really hope the 3rd time is a charm. i would love to have an 2011 baby.....how cool would that be to have an 11/11/2011baby? chances of that are low but would be cool


----------



## Trishg21

Hi ladies! :hi:

So I am off to job interview for a nanny position in a few min. 21 month old girl and 4 month old little boy. Hopefully I get it and can start preparing for a little bean of my own :winkwink: Wish me luck!


----------



## Trishg21

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies do u all mind if i join you here?
> im shanna and im 22 OH is almost 22 we have been trying for about 2 years but ive had some really messed up cycles as i dont O on my own. i had no period after comming off bcp for 8 months then finaly had some with the help of progestrone pills and provera. ive now been on 2 rounds of clomid and O'd with that both time. i really hope the 3rd time is a charm. i would love to have an 2011 baby.....how cool would that be to have an 11/11/2011baby? chances of that are low but would be cool

Welcome! Glad to have you!

You've been through a lot girl! Hopefully you'll see your :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## Lisa7

Hi, Can I join this 2011 group too? I am 35 and DH is almost 37. We have been TTC for 2 cycles now but really started trying in Sept 2009. We had BFP on our first try in Sept 2009 but m\c at 5 weeks. I then fell very sick in Dec 2009 and wasn't medically able to try again until Sept 2010. But then my husband decided he wasn't ready because of the tough year we have had so we had to wait until December 2011 for my DH to be ready. So frustrating but he is on board now. I have been ready to try for about 5 years now but life has gotten in the way. So I really want a baby in 2011. I am on CD 1 today. AF came early.


----------



## sarahincanada

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies do u all mind if i join you here?
> im shanna and im 22 OH is almost 22 we have been trying for about 2 years but ive had some really messed up cycles as i dont O on my own. i had no period after comming off bcp for 8 months then finaly had some with the help of progestrone pills and provera. ive now been on 2 rounds of clomid and O'd with that both time. i really hope the 3rd time is a charm. i would love to have an 2011 baby.....how cool would that be to have an 11/11/2011baby? chances of that are low but would be cool

of course! I will do a list of names this weekend, I hope a lot of us get a BFP before april. I hope your cycles are on track now and you will get pregnant very soon!


----------



## sarahincanada

trishg21 said:


> hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> So i am off to job interview for a nanny position in a few min. 21 month old girl and 4 month old little boy. Hopefully i get it and can start preparing for a little bean of my own :winkwink: Wish me luck!

good luck!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Lisa7 said:


> Hi, Can I join this 2011 group too? I am 35 and DH is almost 37. We have been TTC for 2 cycles now but really started trying in Sept 2009. We had BFP on our first try in Sept 2009 but m\c at 5 weeks. I then fell very sick in Dec 2009 and wasn't medically able to try again until Sept 2010. But then my husband decided he wasn't ready because of the tough year we have had so we had to wait until December 2011 for my DH to be ready. So frustrating but he is on board now. I have been ready to try for about 5 years now but life has gotten in the way. So I really want a baby in 2011. I am on CD 1 today. AF came early.

welcome! oh wow you have been through a lot. I really hope you get your bfp soon, until then we can stick together :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

.....i looked at the due date calulater and if i get my bfp in the next few months all the dates r right around the holidays this year. i would be so hapy to have a holiday baby!!!! if i were to get my bfp it would be way to close to my brother who i have no contact with


----------



## sherylb

Lisa I am on day 2. We should be ttc buddies!! January is the first month we are supposed to try b/c I had to wait a few months for medical stuff too. I read about 1/2 of Taking Charge of Your Fertility today. Got it in the mail yesterday. Very interesting read.


----------



## lolaB83

My name is Lola, and I live in Southeast Texas with DH. I'm a 27 year old nursing student, looking to get an LVN cert. next summer. 

Hubby and I have been TTC for almost a year now with no luck. I'm currently waiting to see if AF will rear her ugly head, I'm five days late as of today! :shock:

Doctor will not see me for a blood test until next week. :-k

Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## sherylb

Lola do you temp? If you were temping you would know if the odds were pretty good that you are prego now.  I was reading today that if your temp stays high for 15 days after ovulation that you are more than likely prego.


----------



## lolaB83

Hey Sheryl,

I tried to do that, but I've been lax as of lately; my charts were not turning our good. I've been skipping periods now and then since last summer, and that isn't normal for me. We're currently getting referred to the OB-GYN to see if I have endometriosis. They did a trans-vaginal ultrasound on me about a month ago and didn't find anything else. 

Hubby and I never did use any kind of birth control since before last year, and I've had at least two chemical pregnancies. 

I had a normal period in December, and my fertile days are usually around CD's 18-23 (thank God for OPK's). My period was due last Friday. I started spotting on last Wednesday, and did so until Friday; very light, old blood. Not even enough for a pantyliner. 

I've taken three generic blue-dye tests, all of which gave me a positive result in under two minutes, but I've heard things about blue-dye, so I don't really trust that. I've tried Dollar Store hpts with pink-dye, but those are negative. So is FRER. 

In the meantime, I've been nauseated off/on all week, BB's are extremely sore, and pelvic area feels heavy. I called my doctor, and she told me to wait out this week and see what happens. We'll try for a blood test probably next week. I'm trying not to get my hopes up just yet. :-(


----------



## sherylb

Sorry that does sound like it would be very confusing.


----------



## Trishg21

lolaB83 said:


> Hey Sheryl,
> 
> I tried to do that, but I've been lax as of lately; my charts were not turning our good. I've been skipping periods now and then since last summer, and that isn't normal for me. We're currently getting referred to the OB-GYN to see if I have endometriosis. They did a trans-vaginal ultrasound on me about a month ago and didn't find anything else.
> 
> Hubby and I never did use any kind of birth control since before last year, and I've had at least two chemical pregnancies.
> 
> I had a normal period in December, and my fertile days are usually around CD's 18-23 (thank God for OPK's). My period was due last Friday. I started spotting on last Wednesday, and did so until Friday; very light, old blood. Not even enough for a pantyliner.
> 
> I've taken three generic blue-dye tests, all of which gave me a positive result in under two minutes, but I've heard things about blue-dye, so I don't really trust that. I've tried Dollar Store hpts with pink-dye, but those are negative. So is FRER.
> 
> In the meantime, I've been nauseated off/on all week, BB's are extremely sore, and pelvic area feels heavy. I called my doctor, and she told me to wait out this week and see what happens. We'll try for a blood test probably next week. I'm trying not to get my hopes up just yet. :-(

Ahh that sounds frustrating. I hope this time it is your BFP!


----------



## Equal

sooo I made a new thread asking a question and didnt get any responses...

I have very dry and puffy eyelids, took allergies meds and still there, eyes are dry too...could that be a symptom?


----------



## Equal

oh, i also have acne??? never happens unless af is about to come, and feel like im getting a cold, and am tired, thanks!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Equal said:


> sooo I made a new thread asking a question and didnt get any responses...
> 
> I have very dry and puffy eyelids, took allergies meds and still there, eyes are dry too...could that be a symptom?

sorry not heard of that as a pregnancy symptom, but you never know!


----------



## Lisa7

sherylb said:


> Lisa I am on day 2. We should be ttc buddies!! January is the first month we are supposed to try b/c I had to wait a few months for medical stuff too. I read about 1/2 of Taking Charge of Your Fertility today. Got it in the mail yesterday. Very interesting read.

Hey Sheryl, yes, let's be TTC buddies. Does your fertility book offer any new tips or advice for getting that BFP quickly?


----------



## MummyCat

Helloooo

Sarah...any news? anymore bleeding? I have been completely NOT symptom spotting and for the life of me can't even remember what dpo I'm on... 2, I think :shrug: I think this way is better for me so I don't become to obsessed by it! :D Though the moment those boobs start hurting I'll be back to normal! :D

Equal, sorry hun.. I've not heard of that one before... but it could be as all of us are different! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Helloooo
> 
> Sarah...any news? anymore bleeding? I have been completely NOT symptom spotting and for the life of me can't even remember what dpo I'm on... 2, I think :shrug: I think this way is better for me so I don't become to obsessed by it! :D Though the moment those boobs start hurting I'll be back to normal! :D
> 
> Equal, sorry hun.. I've not heard of that one before... but it could be as all of us are different! xx

hi!! thanks for asking. I stopped bleeding the red on monday (just had about 5 wipes of red and thats it), since then had a little bit of brown stuff yesterday, and today a tiny bit of brown on my panties. My ov tests are still negative and the same barely a 2nd line when I pull them out of the case. Im going to phone the helpline tomorrow and tell them I had 7 negative tests around my normal ov time, see what they think, and ask if the very faint 2nd lines are a good indicator that Ive definitely not detected my surge. So I either O'd earlier, will O later, or am not Oing this month! then what was the blood? someone said its probably O blood, so perhaps my surge was on CD14 (I started tests on CD15) and thats why Ive missed it. But CD14 surge to CD17 blood is a long time, usually I get O pains 24 hours after my surge. Sorry for babbling, Im just so confused.

good news though...hubbies sperm analysis is normal! they have referred me back to my regular doctor about the polyp as she was the one who ordered the ultrasound. so annoying, but on day 1 of my next cycle I book a sono from the fertility specialist, so hopefully that will show more than the ultrasound anyway.

love the new avatar, I want one!!! I think you are on CD2 as well, same as in my ticker. Like last month, Im not too enthused about this month because I havent caught my surge, its gonna be a long wait till the next one. So I will just have to get excited about you getting your (sticky) BFP!! :flower:


----------



## sherylb

I found this and thought it was interesting:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Circles/pregnancy_announcements.php

This woman charted the hell out of everything but it worked:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/141e65

This one only observed CM and did OPKs and it worked:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f6c58

This one must have temped at all different times. This is crazy:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f8e64

This is a very good example of a temp staying consistently high before a BFP.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/17bd81

Will have to check this out more later.


----------



## Trishg21

sarahincanada said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo
> 
> Sarah...any news? anymore bleeding? I have been completely NOT symptom spotting and for the life of me can't even remember what dpo I'm on... 2, I think :shrug: I think this way is better for me so I don't become to obsessed by it! :D Though the moment those boobs start hurting I'll be back to normal! :D
> 
> Equal, sorry hun.. I've not heard of that one before... but it could be as all of us are different! xx
> 
> hi!! thanks for asking. I stopped bleeding the red on monday (just had about 5 wipes of red and thats it), since then had a little bit of brown stuff yesterday, and today a tiny bit of brown on my panties. My ov tests are still negative and the same barely a 2nd line when I pull them out of the case. Im going to phone the helpline tomorrow and tell them I had 7 negative tests around my normal ov time, see what they think, and ask if the very faint 2nd lines are a good indicator that Ive definitely not detected my surge. So I either O'd earlier, will O later, or am not Oing this month! then what was the blood? someone said its probably O blood, so perhaps my surge was on CD14 (I started tests on CD15) and thats why Ive missed it. But CD14 surge to CD17 blood is a long time, usually I get O pains 24 hours after my surge. Sorry for babbling, Im just so confused.
> 
> good news though...hubbies sperm analysis is normal! they have referred me back to my regular doctor about the polyp as she was the one who ordered the ultrasound. so annoying, but on day 1 of my next cycle I book a sono from the fertility specialist, so hopefully that will show more than the ultrasound anyway.
> 
> love the new avatar, I want one!!! I think you are on CD2 as well, same as in my ticker. Like last month, Im not too enthused about this month because I havent caught my surge, its gonna be a long wait till the next one. So I will just have to get excited about you getting your (sticky) BFP!! :flower:Click to expand...

That is great that the spermies are normal! Hopefully you will get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> hi!! thanks for asking. I stopped bleeding the red on monday (just had about 5 wipes of red and thats it), since then had a little bit of brown stuff yesterday, and today a tiny bit of brown on my panties. My ov tests are still negative and the same barely a 2nd line when I pull them out of the case. Im going to phone the helpline tomorrow and tell them I had 7 negative tests around my normal ov time, see what they think, and ask if the very faint 2nd lines are a good indicator that Ive definitely not detected my surge. So I either O'd earlier, will O later, or am not Oing this month! then what was the blood? someone said its probably O blood, so perhaps my surge was on CD14 (I started tests on CD15) and thats why Ive missed it. But CD14 surge to CD17 blood is a long time, usually I get O pains 24 hours after my surge. Sorry for babbling, Im just so confused.
> 
> good news though...hubbies sperm analysis is normal! they have referred me back to my regular doctor about the polyp as she was the one who ordered the ultrasound. so annoying, but on day 1 of my next cycle I book a sono from the fertility specialist, so hopefully that will show more than the ultrasound anyway.
> 
> love the new avatar, I want one!!! I think you are on CD2 as well, same as in my ticker. Like last month, Im not too enthused about this month because I havent caught my surge, its gonna be a long wait till the next one. So I will just have to get excited about you getting your (sticky) BFP!! :flower:

oooh.. the more you say about it the more I wonder if it's implantation! completely wrong time of your cycle etc... but sounds just like it! Good idea about phoning the helpline.. hope they have some useful info we can consider! 

FAB news on hubby's sperm! one done... one to go! So how soon will you be seeing your regular doctor? will she be able to discuss the ultrasound with you? How do you manage to book for day 1 of your next cycle? I only know on the day if it's day 1 :D

Thank you very much... you'll have a little monkey like mine soon! I'm sure of it! you at least have more answers now than you did last year... so not long now and you'll have it sorted!! :hugs: :flower:

xxxx


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey girls, i would love to get pregnant its all we want! My name is Danielle im 23 years old and OH is 23, we have been trying(for our first) for just over two years now and its so hard. We have specialist appointment in march and a internal ultrasound scan in feb! My periods as so irregular rangeing between 26 days till 40 days! Today is day 20 of my cycle and i have very sore boobs, cramping and im soo hungry all the time i could eat eat and eat!!


----------



## sherylb

Welcome Danielle! I hope you find out some good info in the next 2 months.


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi!! thanks for asking. I stopped bleeding the red on monday (just had about 5 wipes of red and thats it), since then had a little bit of brown stuff yesterday, and today a tiny bit of brown on my panties. My ov tests are still negative and the same barely a 2nd line when I pull them out of the case. Im going to phone the helpline tomorrow and tell them I had 7 negative tests around my normal ov time, see what they think, and ask if the very faint 2nd lines are a good indicator that Ive definitely not detected my surge. So I either O'd earlier, will O later, or am not Oing this month! then what was the blood? someone said its probably O blood, so perhaps my surge was on CD14 (I started tests on CD15) and thats why Ive missed it. But CD14 surge to CD17 blood is a long time, usually I get O pains 24 hours after my surge. Sorry for babbling, Im just so confused.
> 
> good news though...hubbies sperm analysis is normal! they have referred me back to my regular doctor about the polyp as she was the one who ordered the ultrasound. so annoying, but on day 1 of my next cycle I book a sono from the fertility specialist, so hopefully that will show more than the ultrasound anyway.
> 
> love the new avatar, I want one!!! I think you are on CD2 as well, same as in my ticker. Like last month, Im not too enthused about this month because I havent caught my surge, its gonna be a long wait till the next one. So I will just have to get excited about you getting your (sticky) BFP!! :flower:
> 
> oooh.. the more you say about it the more I wonder if it's implantation! completely wrong time of your cycle etc... but sounds just like it! Good idea about phoning the helpline.. hope they have some useful info we can consider!
> 
> FAB news on hubby's sperm! one done... one to go! So how soon will you be seeing your regular doctor? will she be able to discuss the ultrasound with you? How do you manage to book for day 1 of your next cycle? I only know on the day if it's day 1 :D
> 
> Thank you very much... you'll have a little monkey like mine soon! I'm sure of it! you at least have more answers now than you did last year... so not long now and you'll have it sorted!! :hugs: :flower:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

morning!!!! well afternoon for you 

Sorry I wasnt clear, I phone to book on Day 1, they book the actual appointment before Day 10 I think it is. The reason is they need to make sure I am not pregnant before the sono, and before I ovulate too. So if I do get my period at least I will be close to finding some answers.

I still have a little bit of brown spotting. And todays final ov stick was the same, not even a hint of a 2nd line. I cant help but wonder about IB, but its too unrealistic to me that I would have O'd and implanted that early. Also dont some people use Ov sticks the same as pregnancy tests, so wouldnt the 2nd line get darker if I was pregnant. Having the sore boobs now is weird too though (well its more my nipples, not so much boobs!).

You are on your vacation soon arent you? I was talking to hubby last night about how now would be the ideal time to go on some vacations, before we get pregnant. I really want to go to Tahiti (Bora Bora) and so we discussed going in May if Im not pregnant by then. So at least I have something else exciting happening if I dont get pregnant.


----------



## sarahincanada

Trishg21 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo
> 
> Sarah...any news? anymore bleeding? I have been completely NOT symptom spotting and for the life of me can't even remember what dpo I'm on... 2, I think :shrug: I think this way is better for me so I don't become to obsessed by it! :D Though the moment those boobs start hurting I'll be back to normal! :D
> 
> Equal, sorry hun.. I've not heard of that one before... but it could be as all of us are different! xx
> 
> hi!! thanks for asking. I stopped bleeding the red on monday (just had about 5 wipes of red and thats it), since then had a little bit of brown stuff yesterday, and today a tiny bit of brown on my panties. My ov tests are still negative and the same barely a 2nd line when I pull them out of the case. Im going to phone the helpline tomorrow and tell them I had 7 negative tests around my normal ov time, see what they think, and ask if the very faint 2nd lines are a good indicator that Ive definitely not detected my surge. So I either O'd earlier, will O later, or am not Oing this month! then what was the blood? someone said its probably O blood, so perhaps my surge was on CD14 (I started tests on CD15) and thats why Ive missed it. But CD14 surge to CD17 blood is a long time, usually I get O pains 24 hours after my surge. Sorry for babbling, Im just so confused.
> 
> good news though...hubbies sperm analysis is normal! they have referred me back to my regular doctor about the polyp as she was the one who ordered the ultrasound. so annoying, but on day 1 of my next cycle I book a sono from the fertility specialist, so hopefully that will show more than the ultrasound anyway.
> 
> love the new avatar, I want one!!! I think you are on CD2 as well, same as in my ticker. Like last month, Im not too enthused about this month because I havent caught my surge, its gonna be a long wait till the next one. So I will just have to get excited about you getting your (sticky) BFP!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That is great that the spermies are normal! Hopefully you will get some answers soon :hugs:Click to expand...

hey how did your interview go? and didnt you go for a blood test?


----------



## sarahincanada

DanielleTTC said:


> Hey girls, i would love to get pregnant its all we want! My name is Danielle im 23 years old and OH is 23, we have been trying(for our first) for just over two years now and its so hard. We have specialist appointment in march and a internal ultrasound scan in feb! My periods as so irregular rangeing between 26 days till 40 days! Today is day 20 of my cycle and i have very sore boobs, cramping and im soo hungry all the time i could eat eat and eat!!

welcome and good luck :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> morning!!!! well afternoon for you
> 
> Sorry I wasnt clear, I phone to book on Day 1, they book the actual appointment before Day 10 I think it is. The reason is they need to make sure I am not pregnant before the sono, and before I ovulate too. So if I do get my period at least I will be close to finding some answers.
> 
> I still have a little bit of brown spotting. And todays final ov stick was the same, not even a hint of a 2nd line. I cant help but wonder about IB, but its too unrealistic to me that I would have O'd and implanted that early. Also dont some people use Ov sticks the same as pregnancy tests, so wouldnt the 2nd line get darker if I was pregnant. Having the sore boobs now is weird too though (well its more my nipples, not so much boobs!).
> 
> You are on your vacation soon arent you? I was talking to hubby last night about how now would be the ideal time to go on some vacations, before we get pregnant. I really want to go to Tahiti (Bora Bora) and so we discussed going in May if Im not pregnant by then. So at least I have something else exciting happening if I dont get pregnant.

Heya!! :) Ahhh..that makes sense then about the booking!! Hmmm... more spotting! how bizarre! I do wonder what on earth is going on!! and if I'm saying that.. i can only imagine what you're thinking! 

Yep.. holiday in 20 or so days!! very much looking forward to getting away for a bit! Got lots to sort out in those 20 days... so I hope they don't pass too quickly!! 

A holiday is a great idea! Tahiti sounds lush! but secretly I'm hoping Tahiti will have to wait! :haha: Here's hoping you're pregnant by then!!! x


----------



## sarahincanada

ok, so I just phoned Clearblue to ask about my 7 days of no smiley tests. so first of all she said do NOT go by the lines when you pull out the test. I was asking her if the darker 2nd line meant something and she said 'its digital, you cannot go by the lines at all'. (I still think the darker 2nd line creates the smiley face, but I guess as its not accurate they tell you not to go by that).

She then asked me for my last 4 period dates and put them in for me. I have it that my cycles have been CD 32, 32, 29, 30. But she got a different number, something like averaging CD28-30 and so is telling me I probably missed the surge and to start testing at CD12 (I started at CD15). I have no idea how she got that, as when I count the days its definitely what I get. perhaps they have some other way of counting :shrug:

OMG so now she has me thinking that what if I did miss my surge, and the bleeding on monday was IB??? surely it cant be ovulation blood if I have negative ov tests plus I have never ever had that. however Im still sceptical of her counting method as I have my calenders here and count perfectly my CD's and sceptical that the Ov tests work that well anyway. Only time will tell :coffee:

the best bit was because I havent had smiley faces last month or this month she is sending me a free box! :happydance: :kiss:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh wow...

How did she count them then.... give us your numbers... cos I'm curious!! :) What CD did you get your bleeding? Is she suggesting that you ovulated on CD13/14 this month???

Fab news on the free box.. that's nice of them!!

I'm Quietly optimistic about all this!!!!!


----------



## Trishg21

sarahincanada said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo
> 
> Sarah...any news? anymore bleeding? I have been completely NOT symptom spotting and for the life of me can't even remember what dpo I'm on... 2, I think :shrug: I think this way is better for me so I don't become to obsessed by it! :D Though the moment those boobs start hurting I'll be back to normal! :D
> 
> Equal, sorry hun.. I've not heard of that one before... but it could be as all of us are different! xx
> 
> hi!! thanks for asking. I stopped bleeding the red on monday (just had about 5 wipes of red and thats it), since then had a little bit of brown stuff yesterday, and today a tiny bit of brown on my panties. My ov tests are still negative and the same barely a 2nd line when I pull them out of the case. Im going to phone the helpline tomorrow and tell them I had 7 negative tests around my normal ov time, see what they think, and ask if the very faint 2nd lines are a good indicator that Ive definitely not detected my surge. So I either O'd earlier, will O later, or am not Oing this month! then what was the blood? someone said its probably O blood, so perhaps my surge was on CD14 (I started tests on CD15) and thats why Ive missed it. But CD14 surge to CD17 blood is a long time, usually I get O pains 24 hours after my surge. Sorry for babbling, Im just so confused.
> 
> good news though...hubbies sperm analysis is normal! they have referred me back to my regular doctor about the polyp as she was the one who ordered the ultrasound. so annoying, but on day 1 of my next cycle I book a sono from the fertility specialist, so hopefully that will show more than the ultrasound anyway.
> 
> love the new avatar, I want one!!! I think you are on CD2 as well, same as in my ticker. Like last month, Im not too enthused about this month because I havent caught my surge, its gonna be a long wait till the next one. So I will just have to get excited about you getting your (sticky) BFP!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That is great that the spermies are normal! Hopefully you will get some answers soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hey how did your interview go? and didnt you go for a blood test?Click to expand...

I think it went well, I won't know for 2 weeks but they seemed to like me. Their kids were adorable so I hoping they go with me.

I did a blood test yesterday. I have a follow up appointment in a week, but I hope they call me with the results sooner. If I have to wait a week I might go crazy :hissy:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Oh wow...
> 
> How did she count them then.... give us your numbers... cos I'm curious!! :) What CD did you get your bleeding? Is she suggesting that you ovulated on CD13/14 this month???
> 
> Fab news on the free box.. that's nice of them!!
> 
> I'm Quietly optimistic about all this!!!!!

ok so period on Sept 28, that was CD 32 based on period before (dont have Aug written down). Counted that as day 1, then next period on Oct 29, which is definitely the 32nd day. then I counted that as day 1 and my next period was Nov 29, so thats 29 days. then next period Dec 25, which is 30 days.

perhaps they count the next day as day 1 or something.

you know I cant ever imagine actually getting pregnant, so I cant let myself believe that this could be IB. but ive never had mid cycle bleeding ever (whenever other people say that I always think oh come on how can you say that, but I would notice mid cycle bleeding).


----------



## sarahincanada

Trishg21 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo
> 
> Sarah...any news? anymore bleeding? I have been completely NOT symptom spotting and for the life of me can't even remember what dpo I'm on... 2, I think :shrug: I think this way is better for me so I don't become to obsessed by it! :D Though the moment those boobs start hurting I'll be back to normal! :D
> 
> Equal, sorry hun.. I've not heard of that one before... but it could be as all of us are different! xx
> 
> hi!! thanks for asking. I stopped bleeding the red on monday (just had about 5 wipes of red and thats it), since then had a little bit of brown stuff yesterday, and today a tiny bit of brown on my panties. My ov tests are still negative and the same barely a 2nd line when I pull them out of the case. Im going to phone the helpline tomorrow and tell them I had 7 negative tests around my normal ov time, see what they think, and ask if the very faint 2nd lines are a good indicator that Ive definitely not detected my surge. So I either O'd earlier, will O later, or am not Oing this month! then what was the blood? someone said its probably O blood, so perhaps my surge was on CD14 (I started tests on CD15) and thats why Ive missed it. But CD14 surge to CD17 blood is a long time, usually I get O pains 24 hours after my surge. Sorry for babbling, Im just so confused.
> 
> good news though...hubbies sperm analysis is normal! they have referred me back to my regular doctor about the polyp as she was the one who ordered the ultrasound. so annoying, but on day 1 of my next cycle I book a sono from the fertility specialist, so hopefully that will show more than the ultrasound anyway.
> 
> love the new avatar, I want one!!! I think you are on CD2 as well, same as in my ticker. Like last month, Im not too enthused about this month because I havent caught my surge, its gonna be a long wait till the next one. So I will just have to get excited about you getting your (sticky) BFP!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That is great that the spermies are normal! Hopefully you will get some answers soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hey how did your interview go? and didnt you go for a blood test?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it went well, I won't know for 2 weeks but they seemed to like me. Their kids were adorable so I hoping they go with me.
> 
> I did a blood test yesterday. I have a follow up appointment in a week, but I hope they call me with the results sooner. If I have to wait a week I might go crazy :hissy:Click to expand...

so what were they testing for, was it your first fertility blood test? Im sure everything will be fine. did they say what the next step would be?


----------



## Trishg21

No it was just some routine blood work that I have had scheduled for 2 1/2 months. I just also had them run a pregnancy test as well since I am still so late. I'm sure it will come back negative though, but then I will be able to talk to my doctor about what could be going on with my body.


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow...
> 
> How did she count them then.... give us your numbers... cos I'm curious!! :) What CD did you get your bleeding? Is she suggesting that you ovulated on CD13/14 this month???
> 
> Fab news on the free box.. that's nice of them!!
> 
> I'm Quietly optimistic about all this!!!!!
> 
> ok so period on Sept 28, that was CD 32 based on period before (dont have Aug written down). Counted that as day 1, then next period on Oct 29, which is definitely the 32nd day. then I counted that as day 1 and my next period was Nov 29, so thats 29 days. then next period Dec 25, which is 30 days.
> 
> perhaps they count the next day as day 1 or something.
> 
> you know I cant ever imagine actually getting pregnant, so I cant let myself believe that this could be IB. but ive never had mid cycle bleeding ever (whenever other people say that I always think oh come on how can you say that, but I would notice mid cycle bleeding).Click to expand...

Hmm... do you mean the 26th Nov?? if so.. .I would have counted them as follows... Sept 28th (cd1) to Oct 28th (cd31) then Oct 29th (cd1) to Nov 25th (cd 28)- if I was right about you meaning Nov 26th instead of 29th then Nov 26th (cd1) to Dec 24th (cd 29)

You seem to be adding an extra day in as you're counting the day of AF at both ends of your cycle!

So I would say it's very possible you had a 28 day cycle! so starting testing on CD15 could mean you miss your OV as you might have ovualted on CD14.

Did you have :sex: before or around CD14?? and what CD did the bleeding start? cos theoretically.. CD15 could also be 1DPO! 

DOes that make sense??


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow...
> 
> How did she count them then.... give us your numbers... cos I'm curious!! :) What CD did you get your bleeding? Is she suggesting that you ovulated on CD13/14 this month???
> 
> Fab news on the free box.. that's nice of them!!
> 
> I'm Quietly optimistic about all this!!!!!
> 
> ok so period on Sept 28, that was CD 32 based on period before (dont have Aug written down). Counted that as day 1, then next period on Oct 29, which is definitely the 32nd day. then I counted that as day 1 and my next period was Nov 29, so thats 29 days. then next period Dec 25, which is 30 days.
> 
> perhaps they count the next day as day 1 or something.
> 
> you know I cant ever imagine actually getting pregnant, so I cant let myself believe that this could be IB. but ive never had mid cycle bleeding ever (whenever other people say that I always think oh come on how can you say that, but I would notice mid cycle bleeding).Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... do you mean the 26th Nov?? if so.. .I would have counted them as follows... Sept 28th (cd1) to Oct 28th (cd31) then Oct 29th (cd1) to Nov 25th (cd 28)- if I was right about you meaning Nov 26th instead of 29th then Nov 26th (cd1) to Dec 24th (cd 29)
> 
> You seem to be adding an extra day in as you're counting the day of AF at both ends of your cycle!
> 
> So I would say it's very possible you had a 28 day cycle! so starting testing on CD15 could mean you miss your OV as you might have ovualted on CD14.
> 
> Did you have :sex: before or around CD14?? and what CD did the bleeding start? cos theoretically.. CD15 could also be 1DPO!
> 
> DOes that make sense??Click to expand...

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

i have been doing to wrong then! I thought you counted the day you get your full flow as the final cycle day, as it comes on that day, plus its day 1 of your next! this is so bloody confusing...
aug - sept 27 would be CD31
sept 28 to oct 28 is CD31, day 1 period is oct 29
oct 29 to nov 25 is CD28 (yes sorry meant Nov 26 as Day 1)
nov 26 to dec 24 is CD29

The first 2 months I got my smiley face on CD17, and those were my longer cycles. so makes sense I didnt get smiley faces recently as I was testing too late, and those were shorter cycles. YOU ARE SO SMART!!!

so dec 25 was CD 1, so I could have O'd on CD 14 which was Friday, perhaps my surge would have shown up on the Thursday. 

As for :sex: I didnt write it down as I was away! we did on Jan 3 CD10, as that was our anniversary. And I think we did it Friday or Saturday, definitely did on Sunday. But if I did have IB on Monday (CD17) I think that would be too late so perhaps it was our anniversary :sex:

listen to me actually thinking its IB now!! ok put my realistic head back on and think it could just be my damn polyp bleeding!! now Im going to be researching IB all day :wacko:

Anyway enough about me, how do you feel about this month? how much :sex: did you get in and which day do you think you ovulated?


----------



## SKP

sherylb said:


> My cycle seems to have been screwed up from me being sick and I am 99% sure I Oed around 12/31 instead of 12/24 when I should have. I have been noting my symptom spotting on FF all week. Had I ovulated on time I would have started yesterday. I haven't had any signs of starting though. I have had plentiful lotiony CM for 2 noticeable days. I keep thinking it's my AF but it's not.

I noticed o nyour ticker we married the same day and year! :)


----------



## sherylb

SKP, that seems to have been a popular day..  You're not the first.


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> i have been doing to wrong then! I thought you counted the day you get your full flow as the final cycle day, as it comes on that day, plus its day 1 of your next! this is so bloody confusing...
> aug - sept 27 would be CD31
> sept 28 to oct 28 is CD31, day 1 period is oct 29
> oct 29 to nov 25 is CD28 (yes sorry meant Nov 26 as Day 1)
> nov 26 to dec 24 is CD29
> 
> The first 2 months I got my smiley face on CD17, and those were my longer cycles. so makes sense I didnt get smiley faces recently as I was testing too late, and those were shorter cycles. YOU ARE SO SMART!!!
> 
> so dec 25 was CD 1, so I could have O'd on CD 14 which was Friday, perhaps my surge would have shown up on the Thursday.
> 
> As for :sex: I didnt write it down as I was away! we did on Jan 3 CD10, as that was our anniversary. And I think we did it Friday or Saturday, definitely did on Sunday. But if I did have IB on Monday (CD17) I think that would be too late so perhaps it was our anniversary :sex:
> 
> listen to me actually thinking its IB now!! ok put my realistic head back on and think it could just be my damn polyp bleeding!! now Im going to be researching IB all day :wacko:
> 
> Anyway enough about me, how do you feel about this month? how much :sex: did you get in and which day do you think you ovulated?

Hahahahahaha... bless you!!! Yes those dates you have now are counted correctly! The day AF arrives means start of new cycle and thus day before is the last day of previous cycle!

Oh how exciting.... now even if it seems a bit odd for implantation bleeding... it could be a number of other factors that could cause the spot you had... the fact that it's different to your normal cycle makes me think that something other than normal menstrual cycle is going on... but that's just me with my PMA :) 

Me.. I'm okay thanks! Basically we had :sex: on the 4th, 6th, 8th, 9th and 10th and I think we ovulated on night of the 9th. (Was expected it on the 8th) so feel confident we're in with a good chance!! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> i have been doing to wrong then! I thought you counted the day you get your full flow as the final cycle day, as it comes on that day, plus its day 1 of your next! this is so bloody confusing...
> aug - sept 27 would be CD31
> sept 28 to oct 28 is CD31, day 1 period is oct 29
> oct 29 to nov 25 is CD28 (yes sorry meant Nov 26 as Day 1)
> nov 26 to dec 24 is CD29
> 
> The first 2 months I got my smiley face on CD17, and those were my longer cycles. so makes sense I didnt get smiley faces recently as I was testing too late, and those were shorter cycles. YOU ARE SO SMART!!!
> 
> so dec 25 was CD 1, so I could have O'd on CD 14 which was Friday, perhaps my surge would have shown up on the Thursday.
> 
> As for :sex: I didnt write it down as I was away! we did on Jan 3 CD10, as that was our anniversary. And I think we did it Friday or Saturday, definitely did on Sunday. But if I did have IB on Monday (CD17) I think that would be too late so perhaps it was our anniversary :sex:
> 
> listen to me actually thinking its IB now!! ok put my realistic head back on and think it could just be my damn polyp bleeding!! now Im going to be researching IB all day :wacko:
> 
> Anyway enough about me, how do you feel about this month? how much :sex: did you get in and which day do you think you ovulated?
> 
> Hahahahahaha... bless you!!! Yes those dates you have now are counted correctly! The day AF arrives means start of new cycle and thus day before is the last day of previous cycle!
> 
> Oh how exciting.... now even if it seems a bit odd for implantation bleeding... it could be a number of other factors that could cause the spot you had... the fact that it's different to your normal cycle makes me think that something other than normal menstrual cycle is going on... but that's just me with my PMA :)
> 
> Me.. I'm okay thanks! Basically we had :sex: on the 4th, 6th, 8th, 9th and 10th and I think we ovulated on night of the 9th. (Was expected it on the 8th) so feel confident we're in with a good chance!! :)Click to expand...

ooooh you are in with a great chance. you know how they say people are really fertile after a MC, is that something you have noticed with others?

Ive been googling about IB and unfortunately mostly its questions about it, theres not many people with answers. There needs to be a permanent post on here from people who have actually had IB. I have read many times though it happens 6-12 days after conception, so in that case I didnt have it as its way too early for mine to be that. Unless I O'd on CD12 but thats very early. 

The red was on Monday CD 17 and everyday theres been a little bit of brown. Today after a (sorry TMI alert!!!) bowel movement there was a little red too. Its only when I wipe and only a little brown got on my panties. Being well over a week until my period its definitely the time for IB. 

So theres pros and cons for both sides of the argument, I will just have to wait and see :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> Mummycat said:
> 
> Hahahahahaha... bless you!!! Yes those dates you have now are counted correctly! The day AF arrives means start of new cycle and thus day before is the last day of previous cycle!
> 
> Oh how exciting.... now even if it seems a bit odd for implantation bleeding... it could be a number of other factors that could cause the spot you had... the fact that it's different to your normal cycle makes me think that something other than normal menstrual cycle is going on... but that's just me with my PMA :)
> 
> Me.. I'm okay thanks! Basically we had :sex: on the 4th, 6th, 8th, 9th and 10th and I think we ovulated on night of the 9th. (Was expected it on the 8th) so feel confident we're in with a good chance!! :)
> 
> ooooh you are in with a great chance. you know how they say people are really fertile after a MC, is that something you have noticed with others?
> 
> Ive been googling about IB and unfortunately mostly its questions about it, theres not many people with answers. There needs to be a permanent post on here from people who have actually had IB. I have read many times though it happens 6-12 days after conception, so in that case I didnt have it as its way too early for mine to be that. Unless I O'd on CD12 but thats very early.
> 
> The red was on Monday CD 17 and everyday theres been a little bit of brown. Today after a (sorry TMI alert!!!) bowel movement there was a little red too. Its only when I wipe and only a little brown got on my panties. Being well over a week until my period its definitely the time for IB.
> 
> So theres pros and cons for both sides of the argument, I will just have to wait and see :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Well lets hope we're in with a chance :) Lottie was conceived on first proper cycle after a miscarriage.. so i do believe you are fertile after one! Will have to just keep my fingers crossed. I'm really not at all trying to symptom spot, had a number of other issues this month and I've been completely distracted.. which I think is a good thing!

Well the spotting now certainly falls into IB.. and you're right.. google just raises more questions and there should be a sticky post here somewhere about IB :) I guess time will tell... not long to wait though and I hope you're spotting symptoms!! :)

will be keeping a close eye on you for the the rest of this 2WW :D 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummycat said:
> 
> Hahahahahaha... bless you!!! Yes those dates you have now are counted correctly! The day AF arrives means start of new cycle and thus day before is the last day of previous cycle!
> 
> Oh how exciting.... now even if it seems a bit odd for implantation bleeding... it could be a number of other factors that could cause the spot you had... the fact that it's different to your normal cycle makes me think that something other than normal menstrual cycle is going on... but that's just me with my PMA :)
> 
> Me.. I'm okay thanks! Basically we had :sex: on the 4th, 6th, 8th, 9th and 10th and I think we ovulated on night of the 9th. (Was expected it on the 8th) so feel confident we're in with a good chance!! :)
> 
> ooooh you are in with a great chance. you know how they say people are really fertile after a MC, is that something you have noticed with others?
> 
> Ive been googling about IB and unfortunately mostly its questions about it, theres not many people with answers. There needs to be a permanent post on here from people who have actually had IB. I have read many times though it happens 6-12 days after conception, so in that case I didnt have it as its way too early for mine to be that. Unless I O'd on CD12 but thats very early.
> 
> The red was on Monday CD 17 and everyday theres been a little bit of brown. Today after a (sorry TMI alert!!!) bowel movement there was a little red too. Its only when I wipe and only a little brown got on my panties. Being well over a week until my period its definitely the time for IB.
> 
> So theres pros and cons for both sides of the argument, I will just have to wait and see :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Well lets hope we're in with a chance :) Lottie was conceived on first proper cycle after a miscarriage.. so i do believe you are fertile after one! Will have to just keep my fingers crossed. I'm really not at all trying to symptom spot, had a number of other issues this month and I've been completely distracted.. which I think is a good thing!
> 
> Well the spotting now certainly falls into IB.. and you're right.. google just raises more questions and there should be a sticky post here somewhere about IB :) I guess time will tell... not long to wait though and I hope you're spotting symptoms!! :)
> 
> will be keeping a close eye on you for the the rest of this 2WW :D
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

oh I didnt realize that she was conceived right after. so is that 2 MC's that you had? remind me how long were you trying before your MC a couple of months ago, I dont think it was long wasnt it even first try?

If I do end up pregnant I wont be completely happy as then Im going to start worrying about things. I think Ive read too much on here about complications.

thanks for listening to me today :flower::hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Yep.... It's 2 miscarriages! Though the one before Lottie was only at about 7 weeks... it was 2nd cycle that we fell. Then we waited for AF and the next cycle we fell with Lottie. Then we decided to TTC in September 2010 and fell first cycle and had MMC at 10 weeks.... and here we are.. we've waited for AF and back on the TTC wagon! *sigh*

I can't complain... at least we don't struggle to conceive! 

Sweetie... all our cousins have conceived and not suffered any complications and I've been the unlucky one who's had the miscarriages.. most women will be fine! You shouldn't stress until you have a reason too... otherwise you wouldn't get the chance to enjoy it! You wont spend many years of your life pregnant! Enjoy them while you can! :D 

No worries.. I've enjoyed chatting today and very excited at what might be!! :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Yep.... It's 2 miscarriages! Though the one before Lottie was only at about 7 weeks... it was 2nd cycle that we fell. Then we waited for AF and the next cycle we fell with Lottie. Then we decided to TTC in September 2010 and fell first cycle and had MMC at 10 weeks.... and here we are.. we've waited for AF and back on the TTC wagon! *sigh*
> 
> I can't complain... at least we don't struggle to conceive!
> 
> Sweetie... all our cousins have conceived and not suffered any complications and I've been the unlucky one who's had the miscarriages.. most women will be fine! You shouldn't stress until you have a reason too... otherwise you wouldn't get the chance to enjoy it! You wont spend many years of your life pregnant! Enjoy them while you can! :D
> 
> No worries.. I've enjoyed chatting today and very excited at what might be!! :dance:

wow you are very fertile!!! ooooh FX'd for this month :thumbup:
yes I know, I will try not to worry. My mum had about 4 MC before me, thats why theres a 9 yr gap between me and my sisters. my best friend (same age as me) had 1 after 1 month of trying, then a year later conceived and just had a healthy baby girl. So perhaps its a good thing its taking some time, and when I finally do hopefully it will be a sticky.


----------



## MummyCat

:D I know...we're very lucky!!! 

I'm sure yours will be a sticky one! :hugs:


----------



## kalamazoo247

Hi ladies I would love to join the forum as well. I am 22 will be 23 in May and my fiance is 23. We just started TTC. AF started Jan 10 so I'm waiting to try again. Hopefully this next time will be it! Sending you all baby dust!


----------



## sarahincanada

kalamazoo247 said:


> Hi ladies I would love to join the forum as well. I am 22 will be 23 in May and my fiance is 23. We just started TTC. AF started Jan 10 so I'm waiting to try again. Hopefully this next time will be it! Sending you all baby dust!

good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

hows everyone today? anything exciting happening?

I got a BFN this morning :cry: I thought if implantation did start on monday it could show something by now. I also researched a lot last night and it does seem that it could be too early in my cycle for IB so now Im not thinking it was! I prefer to think Im not, then have a big surprise later, than think the other way around 

I also found out yesterday that I wont be given any information on my possible polyp until I get my sono results. So if this cycle is not a winner Im excited to have my sono and results next cycle.

how is everyone else? :flower:


----------



## sherylb

I am sitting at the dr office waiting for my follow pap. So nervous. Fxd its quick and painless.


----------



## sherylb

Ok all done


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Ok all done

good to hear, I hate paps! so are you waiting to ovulate now?


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> hows everyone today? anything exciting happening?
> 
> I got a BFN this morning :cry: I thought if implantation did start on monday it could show something by now. I also researched a lot last night and it does seem that it could be too early in my cycle for IB so now Im not thinking it was! I prefer to think Im not, then have a big surprise later, than think the other way around
> 
> I also found out yesterday that I wont be given any information on my possible polyp until I get my sono results. So if this cycle is not a winner Im excited to have my sono and results next cycle.
> 
> how is everyone else? :flower:

Oh how frustrating for you hun!! I hope it stops now!! :hugs:



sherylb said:


> Ok all done

Hope all is okay!! I hate them too!!

All's fine here... boobs have started to sting and ache and feel pressure in my abdomen! CM is def not normal for this time of the month for me. I normally dry up, but loads of creamy CM.. 2 days ago is was kinda orange (not when I wiped... just left an orange stain on knickers) sorry for TMI! :blush:

Hope everyone else is okay!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> All's fine here... boobs have started to sting and ache and feel pressure in my abdomen! CM is def not normal for this time of the month for me. I normally dry up, but loads of creamy CM.. 2 days ago is was kinda orange (not when I wiped... just left an orange stain on knickers) sorry for TMI! :blush:
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay!
> 
> oooh sounds promising! did you have loads of creamy cm in your other pregnancies do you remember?Click to expand...


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah... you get a feeling like you're always wet, and creamy yellow CM is a good sign! Plus.. I know this is very TMI, but when pregnant I can smell the progesterone... in my wee.. please don't think I sit and smell my wee :rofl: but as I wee I can smell it... might be the hightened smell I suppose... but it's happened all 3 times!


----------



## sherylb

I wonder what progesterone smells like. This is the last day of AF. I am not sure what day I normally ovulate on so hopefully this month my charting will help me figure it out. I am planning to chart temp, CM, maybe use OPKs because I have them and maybe BD on SMEP schedule. This is also our first month with Pre-Seed. SO glad that I made it past this appointment so now we can really TTC.


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Yeah... you get a feeling like you're always wet, and creamy yellow CM is a good sign! Plus.. I know this is very TMI, but when pregnant I can smell the progesterone... in my wee.. please don't think I sit and smell my wee :rofl: but as I wee I can smell it... might be the hightened smell I suppose... but it's happened all 3 times!

so you are smelling that now? if you end up pregnant this cycle you are superwoman!!
and its ok, your wee-smelling-fetish secret is safe with me :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

sherylb said:


> I wonder what progesterone smells like. This is the last day of AF. I am not sure what day I normally ovulate on so hopefully this month my charting will help me figure it out. I am planning to chart temp, CM, maybe use OPKs because I have them and maybe BD on SMEP schedule. This is also our first month with Pre-Seed. SO glad that I made it past this appointment so now we can really TTC.

It's hard to describe, cos I don't like to smell it. :) Strong or shall I say, stronger than normal wee smell! :) 



sarahincanada said:


> so you are smelling that now? if you end up pregnant this cycle you are superwoman!!
> and its ok, your wee-smelling-fetish secret is safe with me :haha:

Yeah, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and just hoping but trying not to obsess about it! :) Not easy with every sting of the boob! :D


----------



## sherylb

That's cool to think about.


----------



## Equal

11DPO and BFN...starting to feel some AF camps....stupid witch....ruins lives..


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oooh can i please join? i'm 25, OH is 29 and we have been trying for our 2nd for about 5 months or so now. We have a beautiful daughter Ella Jayne and we would like to give her a wee brother or sister :) 

x


----------



## Huggles

Can i please join? Admittedly i haven't read all the posts yet but i hope to sometime soon.

Here's my story:
I'm 30. I wanted to have at least had my first baby before i turned 30. We started ttc around Oct 2009. I conceived on new years 2009/10. Jarrod was due to be born 22 Sept 2010 (2 months before my 30th birthday). Unfortunately my waters broke prematurely and he was born at 24w4d on 6 June 2010. He died shortly after birth - his lungs just weren't ready. So i got my first baby before i turned 30, but not exactly how i wanted...
We decided to make 2010 his year and so chose to wait until Jan 2011 before trying again. My gynae said my waters broke early due to an incompetent cervix. Next time i'll get a cervical cerclage done at 13/14 weeks to prevent the same thing happening again.

It is now Jan 2011 and i'm super excited to be ttc #2! I'm really hopeful that i get my bfp in Feb. Hoping to try and test on valentine's day, but i reckon i'll land up giving in and testing on sat 12 feb instead.
AF is almost gone and I can't believe it's finally time to ttc again!!!!!


----------



## NDH

Oh honey, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Thankfully the Drs know the cause so they can keep it from happening again. I hope 2011 brings you a :bfp: and your forever baby.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sorry for your loss huggles :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Sarahincanada, in your first post you asked about reflexology - I went for reflexology for the passed 6 months. Twice a week for the first two weeks, then once a week for a month, and then once every second week after that. It was really really good - loved it! Reason i stopped going is because I hope to fall pregnant really soon. My reflexology lady told me that reflexology is very very good for increasing fertility and helping you to fall pregnant, but as soon as you know that you are pregnant you should stop going because it can affect pregnancies in various ways. She told me that when she was studying there was a lady that was about 39 weeks pregnant and the baby still hadn't turned and they actually did reflexology on her and it turned the baby! So it can be pretty powerful which is why they recommend NOT going once pregnant. But it is very good when ttc and she knows of numerous ladies that struggled to fall pregnant and then went for reflexology and fell pregnant really quickly!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Can i please join? Admittedly i haven't read all the posts yet but i hope to sometime soon.
> 
> Here's my story:
> I'm 30. I wanted to have at least had my first baby before i turned 30. We started ttc around Oct 2009. I conceived on new years 2009/10. Jarrod was due to be born 22 Sept 2010 (2 months before my 30th birthday). Unfortunately my waters broke prematurely and he was born at 24w4d on 6 June 2010. He died shortly after birth - his lungs just weren't ready. So i got my first baby before i turned 30, but not exactly how i wanted...
> We decided to make 2010 his year and so chose to wait until Jan 2011 before trying again. My gynae said my waters broke early due to an incompetent cervix. Next time i'll get a cervical cerclage done at 13/14 weeks to prevent the same thing happening again.
> 
> It is now Jan 2011 and i'm super excited to be ttc #2! I'm really hopeful that i get my bfp in Feb. Hoping to try and test on valentine's day, but i reckon i'll land up giving in and testing on sat 12 feb instead.
> AF is almost gone and I can't believe it's finally time to ttc again!!!!!

oh wow, what a story. I will go and read his memorial page but wow, what a strong woman you are with so much positive attitude for this year. I really hope you get your bfp soon, and its great to hear they know what caused the last issue and can fix it. :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Sarahincanada, in your first post you asked about reflexology - I went for reflexology for the passed 6 months. Twice a week for the first two weeks, then once a week for a month, and then once every second week after that. It was really really good - loved it! Reason i stopped going is because I hope to fall pregnant really soon. My reflexology lady told me that reflexology is very very good for increasing fertility and helping you to fall pregnant, but as soon as you know that you are pregnant you should stop going because it can affect pregnancies in various ways. She told me that when she was studying there was a lady that was about 39 weeks pregnant and the baby still hadn't turned and they actually did reflexology on her and it turned the baby! So it can be pretty powerful which is why they recommend NOT going once pregnant. But it is very good when ttc and she knows of numerous ladies that struggled to fall pregnant and then went for reflexology and fell pregnant really quickly!

hi, thanks for the info. my reflexologist says to start treatments after my period and up to 3 days before ovulation. that way you know you are not pregnant and she is not doing anything disruptive! I really hope it will enhance my fertility, so you could keep it going to help things along too?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! and welcome anyone new to the thread...I will be doing a list shortly so we can keep track of everyone.

so a little update on me...I have posted a new post about this as Im soooo confused so I will just post it below, save me writing it out again!! any opinions appreciated

for the last 4 months Ive been tracking my cycles have been 31 days, 31 days, 28 days and 29 days.

on monday, on CD17, I got some red blood. it never made it onto my panties but was over quite a few 'wipes. then tuesday to friday morning I had mucousy thin brown spotting here and there. very little and only when wiping, although on thursday some of the brown made it onto the sides on my panties. then yesterday it started with the red again. by the evening my panty liner had some blood on it so I switched to a pad. overnight theres 4 long lines of blood on the pad and I just changed my pad and wiped quite a bit of red blood. Im CD 22 today.

what is going on? has anyone had a period start 1 and a half weeks early??
the bleeding now is probably 25% the amount of my normal period. of course Ive researched implantation bleeding as this bleeding is so early and theres varying opinions on that. so I was just hoping to hear from anyone else this might have happened to. my boobs (nipples) are sore, just like on my period too.

Im so upset as I need to book a sono day 1 of my next cycle and was looking forward to them doing that, Im hoping this bleeding will stop and I will get my period next weekend as usual. The sono is too look into things more as Im 38 and been trying over 6 months. My ultrasound showed a possible polyp. Ive read that polyps can cause spotting, but I cant see the bleeding happening from a polyp.

I dont know when I ovulated this month....I had negative ov tests CD 15-20, I phoned clearblue and they said I probably ovulated earlier, and to start testing from CD12 next cycle.


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Sarahincanada, in your first post you asked about reflexology - I went for reflexology for the passed 6 months. Twice a week for the first two weeks, then once a week for a month, and then once every second week after that. It was really really good - loved it! Reason i stopped going is because I hope to fall pregnant really soon. My reflexology lady told me that reflexology is very very good for increasing fertility and helping you to fall pregnant, but as soon as you know that you are pregnant you should stop going because it can affect pregnancies in various ways. She told me that when she was studying there was a lady that was about 39 weeks pregnant and the baby still hadn't turned and they actually did reflexology on her and it turned the baby! So it can be pretty powerful which is why they recommend NOT going once pregnant. But it is very good when ttc and she knows of numerous ladies that struggled to fall pregnant and then went for reflexology and fell pregnant really quickly!
> 
> hi, thanks for the info. my reflexologist says to start treatments after my period and up to 3 days before ovulation. that way you know you are not pregnant and she is not doing anything disruptive! I really hope it will enhance my fertility, so you could keep it going to help things along too?Click to expand...

I could keep going until i fall pregnant, but i decided to rather finish it at the end of last year so that i finished my sessions properly. I was kind of going as part of my healing after Jarrod - like my own personal therapy type thing. And the lady also went away on holiday from 15 dec until about 10 jan so i would have missed a session there already, so i rather just finished my sessions at the end of the year as the end of my 'therapy' if that makes sense. If i don't get pg soon then i will go back for a few more sessions to see if it helps, but i'll first try without.


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone! and welcome anyone new to the thread...I will be doing a list shortly so we can keep track of everyone.
> 
> so a little update on me...I have posted a new post about this as Im soooo confused so I will just post it below, save me writing it out again!! any opinions appreciated
> 
> for the last 4 months Ive been tracking my cycles have been 31 days, 31 days, 28 days and 29 days.
> 
> on monday, on CD17, I got some red blood. it never made it onto my panties but was over quite a few 'wipes. then tuesday to friday morning I had mucousy thin brown spotting here and there. very little and only when wiping, although on thursday some of the brown made it onto the sides on my panties. then yesterday it started with the red again. by the evening my panty liner had some blood on it so I switched to a pad. overnight theres 4 long lines of blood on the pad and I just changed my pad and wiped quite a bit of red blood. Im CD 22 today.
> 
> what is going on? has anyone had a period start 1 and a half weeks early??
> the bleeding now is probably 25% the amount of my normal period. of course Ive researched implantation bleeding as this bleeding is so early and theres varying opinions on that. so I was just hoping to hear from anyone else this might have happened to. my boobs (nipples) are sore, just like on my period too.
> 
> Im so upset as I need to book a sono day 1 of my next cycle and was looking forward to them doing that, Im hoping this bleeding will stop and I will get my period next weekend as usual. The sono is too look into things more as Im 38 and been trying over 6 months. My ultrasound showed a possible polyp. Ive read that polyps can cause spotting, but I cant see the bleeding happening from a polyp.
> 
> I dont know when I ovulated this month....I had negative ov tests CD 15-20, I phoned clearblue and they said I probably ovulated earlier, and to start testing from CD12 next cycle.

Is the polyp a cervical polyp or an ovarian one? (is it on your cervix or ovary). I googled and found this which sounds exactly like your symptoms:

Symptoms of Cervical Polyps

Small polyps may not produce symptoms. Large polyps often produce symptoms. When symptoms are present, the most common symptoms are:

* bleeding after intercourse
* bleeding between periods
* abnormal, heavy bleeding during your menstrual cycle
* bleeding after menopause
* watery, bloody discharge from vagina 

https://www.mamashealth.com/women/cerpoly.asp


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Sarahincanada, in your first post you asked about reflexology - I went for reflexology for the passed 6 months. Twice a week for the first two weeks, then once a week for a month, and then once every second week after that. It was really really good - loved it! Reason i stopped going is because I hope to fall pregnant really soon. My reflexology lady told me that reflexology is very very good for increasing fertility and helping you to fall pregnant, but as soon as you know that you are pregnant you should stop going because it can affect pregnancies in various ways. She told me that when she was studying there was a lady that was about 39 weeks pregnant and the baby still hadn't turned and they actually did reflexology on her and it turned the baby! So it can be pretty powerful which is why they recommend NOT going once pregnant. But it is very good when ttc and she knows of numerous ladies that struggled to fall pregnant and then went for reflexology and fell pregnant really quickly!

I just read your memorial, it brought me to tears. what a lovely little boy Jarrod was and may he rest in peace. Im sure he is with you every step of the way and one day you will meet again. until then he can look after you and his future brothers and sisters. Im looking forward to you getting your BFP :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! and welcome anyone new to the thread...I will be doing a list shortly so we can keep track of everyone.
> 
> so a little update on me...I have posted a new post about this as Im soooo confused so I will just post it below, save me writing it out again!! any opinions appreciated
> 
> for the last 4 months Ive been tracking my cycles have been 31 days, 31 days, 28 days and 29 days.
> 
> on monday, on CD17, I got some red blood. it never made it onto my panties but was over quite a few 'wipes. then tuesday to friday morning I had mucousy thin brown spotting here and there. very little and only when wiping, although on thursday some of the brown made it onto the sides on my panties. then yesterday it started with the red again. by the evening my panty liner had some blood on it so I switched to a pad. overnight theres 4 long lines of blood on the pad and I just changed my pad and wiped quite a bit of red blood. Im CD 22 today.
> 
> what is going on? has anyone had a period start 1 and a half weeks early??
> the bleeding now is probably 25% the amount of my normal period. of course Ive researched implantation bleeding as this bleeding is so early and theres varying opinions on that. so I was just hoping to hear from anyone else this might have happened to. my boobs (nipples) are sore, just like on my period too.
> 
> Im so upset as I need to book a sono day 1 of my next cycle and was looking forward to them doing that, Im hoping this bleeding will stop and I will get my period next weekend as usual. The sono is too look into things more as Im 38 and been trying over 6 months. My ultrasound showed a possible polyp. Ive read that polyps can cause spotting, but I cant see the bleeding happening from a polyp.
> 
> I dont know when I ovulated this month....I had negative ov tests CD 15-20, I phoned clearblue and they said I probably ovulated earlier, and to start testing from CD12 next cycle.
> 
> Is the polyp a cervical polyp or an ovarian one? (is it on your cervix or ovary). I googled and found this which sounds exactly like your symptoms:
> 
> Symptoms of Cervical Polyps
> 
> Small polyps may not produce symptoms. Large polyps often produce symptoms. When symptoms are present, the most common symptoms are:
> 
> * bleeding after intercourse
> * bleeding between periods
> * abnormal, heavy bleeding during your menstrual cycle
> * bleeding after menopause
> * watery, bloody discharge from vagina
> 
> https://www.mamashealth.com/women/cerpoly.aspClick to expand...

I dont know. they wont discuss the polyp with me till I get my sono, which I have to phone up to book day 1 of next cycle and have it done by CD10 I think it is. Ive read that on the internet too, it could be, but I have quite a bit of bleeding today so it would surprise me if it is (like how does this blood come from a polyp, I dont think they shed and I see little bits of tissue). and wouldnt I have regular bleeding inbetween cycles if Ive had this polyp a while? although I guess theres a first time for everything. I just hope this bleeding goes away and I get my regular period next weekend so I can book my sono. if this is my period then it messes things up!!

ive also read you can get bleeding after ovulation if theres a drop in estrogen so Im going to ask my dr about that too.


----------



## Huggles

You might not necessarily have had bleeding from the polyp before because they say that small polyps often don't give symptoms, so it could be that it's just grown bigger now and that's why it's bleeding now but wasn't before.

I hope it stops soon and normal AF arrives so you can book your scan and ask the doctor all your questions - it's really horrible not knowing what's going on and having no-one that will answer your questions properly. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> You might not necessarily have had bleeding from the polyp before because they say that small polyps often don't give symptoms, so it could be that it's just grown bigger now and that's why it's bleeding now but wasn't before.
> 
> I hope it stops soon and normal AF arrives so you can book your scan and ask the doctor all your questions - it's really horrible not knowing what's going on and having no-one that will answer your questions properly. :hugs:

yes thanks, its so annoying as this month I missed my LH surge and now this. in the TTC folder someone is talking about having an early period and people say often once a year people can have early periods. i will have to see if it stops or gets heavier. thanks for listening :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

TMI alert! I just was standing up and felt like a gush of period blood, went to the loo and passed 2 big clots. urghhh! I hope thats the end of the bleeding, if not Im going to assume this is my period. Talked to hubby and we are not going to have sex for a few weeks, so that I can get my sono. (they ask you to phone on CD1 to make sure you are not pregnant, but if if my CD1 has passed thats not helpful!).


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles.. so sorry to hear of your loss :( I can't bear to imagine what you went through!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you have no trouble conceiving or holding on to your next little bubby!! :hugs:

Sarah love.... All I can offer are HUGS! Cos I have no clue what your body is up to!! Perhaps you should call them and arrange that sono date! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Huggles.. so sorry to hear of your loss :( I can't bear to imagine what you went through!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you have no trouble conceiving or holding on to your next little bubby!! :hugs:
> 
> Sarah love.... All I can offer are HUGS! Cos I have no clue what your body is up to!! Perhaps you should call them and arrange that sono date! xx

thanks I will take those hugs! i was annoyed at hubby today as he wasnt being caring at all about my bleeding. men can be so matter-of-fact. he just wants me to go to a doctor asap.

i am still bleeding, its bright red though so different to my period blood. Hopefully that will help them to know what it is!


----------



## MummyCat

Men :grr: They need to see you break down into a million pieces before they realise how much it's affecting you!!

That sucks that you're bleeding more! :( I really hope they can get that polyp out quickly and you can move on and concieve!! Keep us updated!!

I've had LOADS of creamy CM today and really stingy boobies! so things are looking promising..still trying to keep calm! :D

Off to bed now.. it's way past my bedtime!! :( xx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Men :grr: They need to see you break down into a million pieces before they realise how much it's affecting you!!
> 
> That sucks that you're bleeding more! :( I really hope they can get that polyp out quickly and you can move on and concieve!! Keep us updated!!
> 
> I've had LOADS of creamy CM today and really stingy boobies! so things are looking promising..still trying to keep calm! :D
> 
> Off to bed now.. it's way past my bedtime!! :( xx

yay Im so excited for you! but you have to promise to keep me company here until I get my bfp too!! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Don't get too excited about the CM. I had it last month and it didn't mean anything. :(


----------



## VSubasic

sherylb said:


> Don't get too excited about the CM. I had it last month and it didn't mean anything. :(

ITA! everyones body is different :nope:


----------



## sherylb

What is ITA?


----------



## VSubasic

sherylb said:


> What is ITA?

I totally agree sorry lol


----------



## sherylb

Yeah after getting my hopes up last month over it I know its not significant.


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> TMI alert! I just was standing up and felt like a gush of period blood, went to the loo and passed 2 big clots. urghhh! I hope thats the end of the bleeding, if not Im going to assume this is my period. Talked to hubby and we are not going to have sex for a few weeks, so that I can get my sono. (they ask you to phone on CD1 to make sure you are not pregnant, but if if my CD1 has passed thats not helpful!).

oh dear, i wonder what's going on?! Perhaps you should go see a doctor, or at least phone and see if they can't give you a telephone appointment thingy. Hope it stops soon. :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

sherylb said:


> Don't get too excited about the CM. I had it last month and it didn't mean anything. :(

Yeah I know everyone is different... it's just I've been pregnant 3 times.. and I'm getting symptoms now that I got with each of them. I'm not saying I am pregnant... it's just looking promising. 

You're right... our body's trick and tease us!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> TMI alert! I just was standing up and felt like a gush of period blood, went to the loo and passed 2 big clots. urghhh! I hope thats the end of the bleeding, if not Im going to assume this is my period. Talked to hubby and we are not going to have sex for a few weeks, so that I can get my sono. (they ask you to phone on CD1 to make sure you are not pregnant, but if if my CD1 has passed thats not helpful!).
> 
> oh dear, i wonder what's going on?! Perhaps you should go see a doctor, or at least phone and see if they can't give you a telephone appointment thingy. Hope it stops soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you! I have continued to bleed overnight but it seems to be easing off now. going to phone the fertility clinic on monday and ask whether to take this as my period and book the sono, or wait till next weekend and see if my period is coming as usual. Its bright red blood and not as heavy as my period, so Im hoping its just a burst cyst or the polyp and that my period will come on track next week. fingers crossed!!

how are you doing?


----------



## Huggles

I'm doing ok, contemplating starting a TTC journal!
AF has left the building so now it's officially TTC time! :D

I think it would be a good idea to phone the clinic. It does sound a bit like a burst cyst/polyp though so hopefully they can confirm that and it all gets sorted out soon.


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Don't get too excited about the CM. I had it last month and it didn't mean anything. :(
> 
> Yeah I know everyone is different... it's just I've been pregnant 3 times.. and I'm getting symptoms now that I got with each of them. I'm not saying I am pregnant... it's just looking promising.
> 
> You're right... our body's trick and tease us!Click to expand...

it would be so amazing if you are pregnant this month, and you are right....having the same symptoms as when you were pregnant last is really promising!!


----------



## Huggles

Ok, just started a TTC journal! :D


----------



## sherylb

I have a ttc journal but I think I pit in tmi so I took the link off my siggy.


----------



## sma1588

i got my BFP this morning but will keep testing untill tuesday and will post pix later


----------



## sarahincanada

sma1588 said:


> i got my BFP this morning but will keep testing untill tuesday and will post pix later

yay congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

sma1588 said:


> i got my BFP this morning but will keep testing untill tuesday and will post pix later

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## sma1588

first was in about 3 mins the 2nd was in about 10 but still had color.
 



Attached Files:







0116110906.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5









0116110937.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahincanada

sma1588 said:


> first was in about 3 mins the 2nd was in about 10 but still had color.


yay! now those lines I can see. I was thinking I was going crazy as when looking in the pregnancy test gallery theres people who have tests where theres no 2nd line at all, and people are saying 'i see a line'! Im so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## sma1588

yay!!! thats actually how mine were yesterday and i thought it was an evap and no 1 would of been able to see them so didnt bother......i woke up last night with a really dry mouth and thought this is weird


----------



## sherylb

Congrats!


----------



## VSubasic

okay now lower back pains have begun....I never get this with AF!


----------



## MiissMuffet

congrats SMA!! :dance:

O day today, so been busy! ;)

i hope we all get speedy bfps! :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Huge congrats SMA :dance:


----------



## StillWaiting

Congrats SMA! :happydance:

How has everyone been? I can't even begin to catch up. I'm so sorry :cry:

No excuses, but work has taken over my life. Please forgive me. I have thought of you all often. https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo29/pigletmph/zadiffgrouphug.gif Feels like it's been a month since I last checked in... if not, then close. I haven't even had the time to analyze my imaginary lines. Been rough.

So... can I join in again? I'm at work right now, but I deserved a break.


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... there you are! :hugs:

You're forgiven .... you had me at "how has everyone been?" :haha:
I'm okay thanks hun... back on the TTC wagon now after the MMC. No other news from me sadly.. about 8DPO here so a number of days to wait still! You don't have long to go... any promising HPT's? As I know you would have been testing for at least 2 days by now! :rofl: 

Lovely to see you again!! xxx


----------



## StillWaiting

MummyCat said:


> OMG... there you are! :hugs:
> 
> You're forgiven .... you had me at "how has everyone been?" :haha:
> I'm okay thanks hun... back on the TTC wagon now after the MMC. No other news from me sadly.. about 8DPO here so a number of days to wait still! You don't have long to go... any promising HPT's? As I know you would have been testing for at least 2 days by now! :rofl:
> 
> Lovely to see you again!! xxx

You know me so well. :blush:

I actually held out all weekend long. (My poor little boy was ill, and needed all of my attention.) Back to work today, and think I may have burned a line into the HPT I took today, with my laser vision. Didn't quite work the way I wanted, as the line is all white. Never fear, I shall try it again tomorrow. Muhahahah! 

Missed you MummyCat!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

StillWaiting said:


> Congrats SMA! :happydance:
> 
> How has everyone been? I can't even begin to catch up. I'm so sorry :cry:
> 
> No excuses, but work has taken over my life. Please forgive me. I have thought of you all often. https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo29/pigletmph/zadiffgrouphug.gif Feels like it's been a month since I last checked in... if not, then close. I haven't even had the time to analyze my imaginary lines. Been rough.
> 
> So... can I join in again? I'm at work right now, but I deserved a break.

yay stillwaiting!! I almost sent you another message the other day, but I didnt want you to think I was stalking you as I had sent a message a month ago. we missed you and glad you are back :flower: please fill us in on whats been going on with you and where you are in your cycle etc.


----------



## sarahincanada

sarahincanada said:


> StillWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Congrats SMA! :happydance:
> 
> How has everyone been? I can't even begin to catch up. I'm so sorry :cry:
> 
> No excuses, but work has taken over my life. Please forgive me. I have thought of you all often. https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo29/pigletmph/zadiffgrouphug.gif Feels like it's been a month since I last checked in... if not, then close. I haven't even had the time to analyze my imaginary lines. Been rough.
> 
> So... can I join in again? I'm at work right now, but I deserved a break.
> 
> yay stillwaiting!! I almost sent you another message the other day, but I didnt want you to think I was stalking you as I had sent a message a month ago. we missed you and glad you are back :flower: please fill us in on whats been going on with you and where you are in your cycle etc.Click to expand...

oh well nevermind I see your other posts, I was just so excited to see you I immediately replied!!!!
did you know Kylarsmom got her bfp?


----------



## sarahincanada

ok so my update:

my bleeding seems to be slowing down, yesterday it was quite heavy with loads of clots in it. so it began last monday and till thursday was just spotting and watery cm then friday it came heavier till today. so thats 3 days of the heavy, so I have to assume it was my period and I guess count friday as day 1? urghhh its so confusing.

i ordered a 20 pack of the ov tests from ebay and will start them as soon as I get them to see if my cycle gets back on track. we are just going to :sex: every other night for the next month seeing as I dont know when Im going to O. 

I phoned the fertility clinic to say I had a period a week and a half early and want to book my sono so I hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## MummyCat

StillWaiting said:


> You know me so well. :blush:
> 
> I actually held out all weekend long. (My poor little boy was ill, and needed all of my attention.) Back to work today, and think I may have burned a line into the HPT I took today, with my laser vision. Didn't quite work the way I wanted, as the line is all white. Never fear, I shall try it again tomorrow. Muhahahah!
> 
> Missed you MummyCat!! :hugs:

hahaha... :hugs: Bless you! Hope little one is on the mend now! I hate it when they are ill!! 

:rofl: at your laser vision! Lets hope tomorrow is better for you! xxx



sarahincanada said:


> ok so my update:
> 
> my bleeding seems to be slowing down, yesterday it was quite heavy with loads of clots in it. so it began last monday and till thursday was just spotting and watery cm then friday it came heavier till today. so thats 3 days of the heavy, so I have to assume it was my period and I guess count friday as day 1? urghhh its so confusing.
> 
> i ordered a 20 pack of the ov tests from ebay and will start them as soon as I get them to see if my cycle gets back on track. we are just going to :sex: every other night for the next month seeing as I dont know when Im going to O.
> 
> I phoned the fertility clinic to say I had a period a week and a half early and want to book my sono so I hope to hear from them soon.

Oh wow... completely bizarre!! Your cycle has a life of its own this month!! Hope they book you in quickly and that you can now get the results you need! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## StillWaiting

sarahincanada said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Congrats SMA! :happydance:
> 
> How has everyone been? I can't even begin to catch up. I'm so sorry :cry:
> 
> No excuses, but work has taken over my life. Please forgive me. I have thought of you all often. https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo29/pigletmph/zadiffgrouphug.gif Feels like it's been a month since I last checked in... if not, then close. I haven't even had the time to analyze my imaginary lines. Been rough.
> 
> So... can I join in again? I'm at work right now, but I deserved a break.
> 
> yay stillwaiting!! I almost sent you another message the other day, but I didnt want you to think I was stalking you as I had sent a message a month ago. we missed you and glad you are back :flower: please fill us in on whats been going on with you and where you are in your cycle etc.Click to expand...
> 
> oh well nevermind I see your other posts, I was just so excited to see you I immediately replied!!!!
> did you know Kylarsmom got her bfp?Click to expand...

Awe! I missed you too!!

Yes I did see that Kylarsmom is prego. Haven't had a lick of a chance to change all of my signatures. Luckily, I'm so regular, my ticker is exact.

I did monitor this month, but I really think I'll keep it more quiet the next couple of months from DH. Both he and I have been dead to the world after work. Even if I were a Victoria Secret model, I don't think I would have had his full attention... Winter months are no good for TTC. DH hibernates like a bear. Trust me, you don't want to wake him.


----------



## v2007

I got pregnant and gave birth in 1999, it bloody flew by, Loads of :dust: ladies. 

V xxxx


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> ok so my update:
> 
> my bleeding seems to be slowing down, yesterday it was quite heavy with loads of clots in it. so it began last monday and till thursday was just spotting and watery cm then friday it came heavier till today. so thats 3 days of the heavy, so I have to assume it was my period and I guess count friday as day 1? urghhh its so confusing.
> 
> i ordered a 20 pack of the ov tests from ebay and will start them as soon as I get them to see if my cycle gets back on track. we are just going to :sex: every other night for the next month seeing as I dont know when Im going to O.
> 
> I phoned the fertility clinic to say I had a period a week and a half early and want to book my sono so I hope to hear from them soon.

Hope you get an appointment soon and all the confusion can get sorted/explained :hugs:


----------



## StillWaiting

sarahincanada said:


> ok so my update:
> 
> my bleeding seems to be slowing down, yesterday it was quite heavy with loads of clots in it. so it began last monday and till thursday was just spotting and watery cm then friday it came heavier till today. so thats 3 days of the heavy, so I have to assume it was my period and I guess count friday as day 1? urghhh its so confusing.
> 
> i ordered a 20 pack of the ov tests from ebay and will start them as soon as I get them to see if my cycle gets back on track. we are just going to :sex: every other night for the next month seeing as I dont know when Im going to O.
> 
> I phoned the fertility clinic to say I had a period a week and a half early and want to book my sono so I hope to hear from them soon.

I hope they give you an "all clear" at your sono. Our bodies are full of gremlins...

I'm in awe. https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p190/mbillgates/Emoticon/blink.gif I can barely talk DH into once a week right now... every other day??? Not a chance. :sleep:


----------



## sarahincanada

StillWaiting said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> ok so my update:
> 
> my bleeding seems to be slowing down, yesterday it was quite heavy with loads of clots in it. so it began last monday and till thursday was just spotting and watery cm then friday it came heavier till today. so thats 3 days of the heavy, so I have to assume it was my period and I guess count friday as day 1? urghhh its so confusing.
> 
> i ordered a 20 pack of the ov tests from ebay and will start them as soon as I get them to see if my cycle gets back on track. we are just going to :sex: every other night for the next month seeing as I dont know when Im going to O.
> 
> I phoned the fertility clinic to say I had a period a week and a half early and want to book my sono so I hope to hear from them soon.
> 
> I hope they give you an "all clear" at your sono. Our bodies are full of gremlins...
> 
> I'm in awe. https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p190/mbillgates/Emoticon/blink.gif I can barely talk DH into once a week right now... every other day??? Not a chance. :sleep:Click to expand...

awww I just read your post saying that he hibernates in the winter. thats tough! my husband has a high sex drive and so when I told him this morning we will be doing it every other day he was really happy. so far most months we have mainly be doing it right around ovulation, and he is pretty good with it. the odd night he has been too tired but I say tough lets get on with it :haha:
have you ever snuggled up to your hubby and given him a little fondle to try and wake him up? my husband loves that even if he is asleep. I find he is driven by his penis and so it over-rules his tiredness etc. But I know from here a lot of men are not like that. But it only takes once!! did you BD much this last month then or not at all?


----------



## sherylb

My hubby is very anti-tired BD. :( And I am going to have to figure out the best time to attack him.


----------



## sarahincanada

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
my sono is booked for thursday yippeeeee!
and I talked to my reflexologist, once Ive talked to my specialist on thursday and made sure she thinks that was my period not something else I am going to book 3 reflexology treatments.
bfp here I come!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> My hubby is very anti-tired BD. :( And I am going to have to figure out the best time to attack him.

does he get tired a lot?
I think you were doing the sperm meets egg plan werent you? or was that someone else


----------



## sherylb

He works outside all day so he comes home exhausted every day. He also has not slept very well at night in years so I let him sleep pretty late on the weekends and leave him alone. Yes, we are doing SMEP, temping and CM observations this month. I am so excited that I went from no CM yesterday to creamy today. Definately a step in the right direction.

It was actually kind of funny today. We were talking about whether it's better for me to attack him when he gets home or to give him time to recoup and do it right before bed.


----------



## sarahincanada

we tend to BD right before bed, so I can stay lying down and not get up. sometimes you feel so tired, but usually you can get into it once you start!!


----------



## NDH

I prefer to BD at bedtime, but it's only happened once or twice ever. DH's hormones drop big time in the evenings, so if we haven't BD's by about 9pm, I can pretty much guarantee it won't happen :(


----------



## sherylb

I am kind of enjoying reporting BD on FF so I can keep up with SMEP.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Lots of BDing going on I see ;) OH hasn't been feeling like it but i've managed to get 2ce a day out of him the 2 days leading up to o day, plus o day lol


----------



## Huggles

We tend to do it in the mornings upon waking mostly. I'm very bad at evenings as i get tired early and usually go to bed before dh, so by the time he comes to bed i'm often asleep. Plus he's usually super horny in the mornings LoL :blush:
Sometimes we get lucky and do morning and evening, i'm just a bit concerned about that because does that leave enough time for the sperm supply to replenish itself? I'm a bit worried that we might do it too much rather than too little...


----------



## MiissMuffet

Huggles- I was worried about the same thing. i find that the more we do it the "less" there is iykwim.

We have to go in the spare room as we have a 10 month old, and she is still in our room, so lucky for the spare bed huh ;)


----------



## Huggles

:-= a-googling we will go, a-googling we will go... :-=
(hope to come back with some answers... )


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> my sono is booked for thursday yippeeeee!
> and I talked to my reflexologist, once Ive talked to my specialist on thursday and made sure she thinks that was my period not something else I am going to book 3 reflexology treatments.
> bfp here I come!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dance: :dance: :dance: Great news hun!!! thrilled for you!!



MiissMuffet said:


> Huggles- I was worried about the same thing. i find that the more we do it the "less" there is iykwim.
> 
> We have to go in the spare room as we have a 10 month old, and she is still in our room, so lucky for the spare bed huh ;)

:rofl: I have the opposite problem. Hubby has a huge sex drive! :( we've had plenty of arguments because I'm normally happy with once a week (other than when TTCing of course) and he could have :sex: every day!!


----------



## Huggles

Sperm are produced, stored, and delivered by the male reproductive system. The male reproductive system includes the testes, urethra, vas deferens, prostate gland, seminal vesicle, and penis.

The testes contain coiled structures called seminiferous tubules, which are the sites of sperm production. They produce over 12 billion sperm per month. The epididymis lies on top of the seminiferous tubules. Immature sperm migrate from the seminiferous tubules to the epididymis to mature and be stored.

Before intercourse, the penis fills with blood and becomes erect. With sufficient stimulation, the ejaculatory process begins.

The mature sperm travel from the epididymis through the vas deferens. The vas deferens is a narrow, muscular tube about 18 inches long. Its smooth muscle contractions propel the sperm forward. They arrive first at the ampulla, the widest part of the vas deferens, and then pass into the ejaculatory ducts. In the ejaculatory ducts, a liquid secretion from the seminal vesicles mixes with the sperm. Seminal fluid contains fructose sugar, which the sperm use as fuel as well as alkalines, which help to counteract the naturally acidic environment of the vagina and uterus providing the sperm a better chance for survival.

The liquid mixture is propelled forward through the ejaculatory ducts toward the urethra, passing first through the prostate gland, where milky prostatic fluid is added, forming the substance we call semen. The prostatic fluid helps the sperm swim faster, which is important for getting to the egg cell.

Finally, about a teaspoon of semen is ejected out (ejaculated) through the far end of the urethra at the end of the penis. From the time the sperm leave the man&#8217;s body, they have between 12 and 48 hours to find and fertilize the egg cell, assuming an egg is available. Of the 300 million sperm ejaculated, only about 200 or so will survive to reach the egg cell and only one will succeed in fertilizing it.
(https://www.pennmedicine.org/encyclopedia/em_DisplayAnimation.aspx?gcid=000120&ptid=17)

What Is Sperm?
A sperm is a very tiny male sex cell. Under a microscope, sperm look just like tadpoles. A sperm cell is needed to fertilize a woman's egg (ova) to make a baby. Each sperm is made up of three parts. The head contains the genetic material needed for making a baby. The piece behind the sperm's head is the midpiece, which is the motor of the sperm. The sperm tail makes the sperm move so they can swim from the vagina to the uterus after ejaculation. These guys are not very fast swimmers. Sperm swim about .12 inches (3mm) per hour and they need to wave their tales more than 1000 times just to swim half an inch (1.25 cm). 

How Is Sperm Made?
Sperm is made in the testes where *it takes about 72 days for one sperm to grow.* :saywhat:
Sperm production needs a temperature which is three to five degrees below body temperature. The scrotum (the sack that holds the balls) has a built-in thermostat, which keeps the sperm at the correct temperature while they're being stored. If it becomes too cool on the outside, the scrotum will bring the testicles closer to the body for warmth. 

How Many Sperm Are Released at a Time?
When a guy ejaculates - through masturbation, a wet dream or having sex - he releases semen. Semen is made up of sperm and other chemicals in the penis which help the sperm stay alive while they travel to the female's eggs. Every time a guy ejaculates, he releases between 400 and 500 million sperm (that may seem like a lot but a bull usually releases five billion of them.) Over the course of a guy's life, he'll produce more than 12 trillion sperm (tell that to your mom next time she accuses you of being lazy). If the sperm isn't released for a long time - the number of sperm in the scrotum will build up. Some may break up, others will dribble out and wash away when a guy goes to the bathroom - but most sperm will eventually come out in a wet dream.
(https://www.kidzworld.com/article/1863-what-is-sperm-and-how-is-it-made)

*Does Having Sex A Lot Cause Low Sperm Count?*
Low sperm count is a problem that affects many men. Roughly half of the infertility problems encountered by couples are caused by male infertility. The most common form of male infertility is a low sperm count.

&#8220;Normal&#8221; sperm count, as defined by the World Health Organization, is characterized by:

- The concentration of spermatozoa should be at least 20 million per ml.

- The total volume of semen should be at least 2ml.

- The total number of spermatozoa in the ejaculate should be at least 40 million.

- At least 75 per cent of the spermatozoa should be alive (it is normal for up to 25 per cent to be dead).

- At least 30 per cent of the spermatozoa should be of normal shape and form.

- At least 25 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming with rapid forward movement.

- At least 50 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming forward, even if only sluggishly.

These numbers amount to averages; Having a sperm count below these numbers does not guarantee that a man will be unable to father a child; likewise, having a sperm count higher than these numbers does not guarantee that a man will be able to father a child.

There are a variety of factors that can cause low sperm count, including stress, genetic causes, nutritional deficiencies, the use of prescription or illicit drugs, obesity, varicoceles, infections, and smoking.

How frequently a man has sex can impact his sperm count. A man&#8217;s body does need to have time to replenish his supply of sperm. Experts are not entirely agreed on the amount of time it takes for a man to rebuild this supply, and the time may vary from man to man as well. *Most researchers suggest that a man ejaculate no more than once every day and a half, or 36 hours, when they are trying to conceive.*

However, you may be surprised to know that having sex too infrequently can also impact a man&#8217;s fertility. Sperm that have been produced more recently tend to have better motility and normality. Over time, sperm that has been produced but not released may lose its vitality. Waiting more than a week before ejaculating may result in poorer quality sperm.
(https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/sex-sperm-count.html)

One more interesting link:
https://www.fertilityfactor.com/infertility_taking_charge_male_reproductive_system.html


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> my sono is booked for thursday yippeeeee!
> and I talked to my reflexologist, once Ive talked to my specialist on thursday and made sure she thinks that was my period not something else I am going to book 3 reflexology treatments.
> bfp here I come!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's great news!


----------



## MiissMuffet

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> my sono is booked for thursday yippeeeee!
> and I talked to my reflexologist, once Ive talked to my specialist on thursday and made sure she thinks that was my period not something else I am going to book 3 reflexology treatments.
> bfp here I come!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance: Great news hun!!! thrilled for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> Huggles- I was worried about the same thing. i find that the more we do it the "less" there is iykwim.
> 
> We have to go in the spare room as we have a 10 month old, and she is still in our room, so lucky for the spare bed huh ;)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I have the opposite problem. Hubby has a huge sex drive! :( we've had plenty of arguments because I'm normally happy with once a week (other than when TTCing of course) and he could have :sex: every day!!Click to expand...

haha I have a low sex drive. We are lucky if we do it once a week, but OH loves it around O time as I try go there 2ce a day :haha: 

I only just got my period back a couple weeks ago, but it was only very light so i thought it was ov spotting (I got a postive opk-well it was ALMOST positive and coz i'm new to it I thought i must be O'ing) so we BD alot around then. turns out it was my period and I got my VERY positive opks (3 different brands too lol) a couple days ago, so yeap thats right... BD time again. OH loves it, but at the end of it he's worn ragged :rofl:


----------



## Huggles

oh dear, i think i scared everyone away :argh:

Interested to read that they recommend only dtd once every 36 hours for best sperm supply and therefore greatest chance of getting pg. Not entirely sure we'll manage that...


----------



## MiissMuffet

LOl huggles- no I did try to read it but i got confused! i think i need to read some kind of "sperm info for dummies" with VERY basic information. lol. I missed the 36 hour thing! How the heck are we meant to catch that egg only doing it once every few days/ well i'm sure it can be done but i dont know if we could do it lol

I have a wierd metallic taste in my mouth. Can't be from pregnancy though as i am only 1dpo.


----------



## Huggles

LoL - that's why i highlighted (bolded) the 2 important bits (so that those that were lazy like i usually am didn't have to read the whole lot):
*Sperm takes 72 days to grow!!!
*And they recommend only dtd every 36 hours

Hmmm, metalic taste - at 1dpo it is unlikely to mean anything though...


----------



## MiissMuffet

haha i didnt read the highlighted bits i read everything else tho. man i'm silly :haha:


----------



## Huggles

:awww: LoL


----------



## MiissMuffet

So when are you ladies testing?


----------



## Huggles

I would love to test on Valentine's Day, but seeing as I already have an hpt in the flat (bought a double pack last week) I just know I won't be able to wait that long, so I reckon i'll test on Saturday 12 Feb. I suspect AF will be due sometime around Wed-Fri, so I shoudl already be late if i make it to saturday.

When will you test?


----------



## MiissMuffet

I've just started the 2ww, so maybe the 31st, no dought sooner as i won't be able to help myself lol


----------



## Huggles

LoL, well good luck! :dust:

I'm only on CD6 so still waiting for ov before i can even begin my 2ww!


----------



## MiissMuffet

thankyou! I only got AF back a couple weeks ago, so now we can try properly :)


----------



## sherylb

I thought that the 72 hours thing meant that there are always sperm at different stages and it takes 72 hours to get through the full circle. I am so irritated today. I had to get up in the middle of the night and I knew there was no way I would be able to get 3 hours of sleep before DH's alarm started going off so I couldn't temp again. Oh well.


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> :rofl: I have the opposite problem. Hubby has a huge sex drive! :( we've had plenty of arguments because I'm normally happy with once a week (other than when TTCing of course) and he could have :sex: every day!!

same here! although I find its like exercise, once I get into it I love it, but the thought of it doesnt always excite me!! weird huh.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Sperm are produced, stored, and delivered by the male reproductive system. The male reproductive system includes the testes, urethra, vas deferens, prostate gland, seminal vesicle, and penis.
> 
> The testes contain coiled structures called seminiferous tubules, which are the sites of sperm production. They produce over 12 billion sperm per month. The epididymis lies on top of the seminiferous tubules. Immature sperm migrate from the seminiferous tubules to the epididymis to mature and be stored.
> 
> Before intercourse, the penis fills with blood and becomes erect. With sufficient stimulation, the ejaculatory process begins.
> 
> The mature sperm travel from the epididymis through the vas deferens. The vas deferens is a narrow, muscular tube about 18 inches long. Its smooth muscle contractions propel the sperm forward. They arrive first at the ampulla, the widest part of the vas deferens, and then pass into the ejaculatory ducts. In the ejaculatory ducts, a liquid secretion from the seminal vesicles mixes with the sperm. Seminal fluid contains fructose sugar, which the sperm use as fuel as well as alkalines, which help to counteract the naturally acidic environment of the vagina and uterus providing the sperm a better chance for survival.
> 
> The liquid mixture is propelled forward through the ejaculatory ducts toward the urethra, passing first through the prostate gland, where milky prostatic fluid is added, forming the substance we call semen. The prostatic fluid helps the sperm swim faster, which is important for getting to the egg cell.
> 
> Finally, about a teaspoon of semen is ejected out (ejaculated) through the far end of the urethra at the end of the penis. From the time the sperm leave the mans body, they have between 12 and 48 hours to find and fertilize the egg cell, assuming an egg is available. Of the 300 million sperm ejaculated, only about 200 or so will survive to reach the egg cell and only one will succeed in fertilizing it.
> (https://www.pennmedicine.org/encyclopedia/em_DisplayAnimation.aspx?gcid=000120&ptid=17)
> 
> What Is Sperm?
> A sperm is a very tiny male sex cell. Under a microscope, sperm look just like tadpoles. A sperm cell is needed to fertilize a woman's egg (ova) to make a baby. Each sperm is made up of three parts. The head contains the genetic material needed for making a baby. The piece behind the sperm's head is the midpiece, which is the motor of the sperm. The sperm tail makes the sperm move so they can swim from the vagina to the uterus after ejaculation. These guys are not very fast swimmers. Sperm swim about .12 inches (3mm) per hour and they need to wave their tales more than 1000 times just to swim half an inch (1.25 cm).
> 
> How Is Sperm Made?
> Sperm is made in the testes where *it takes about 72 days for one sperm to grow.* :saywhat:
> Sperm production needs a temperature which is three to five degrees below body temperature. The scrotum (the sack that holds the balls) has a built-in thermostat, which keeps the sperm at the correct temperature while they're being stored. If it becomes too cool on the outside, the scrotum will bring the testicles closer to the body for warmth.
> 
> How Many Sperm Are Released at a Time?
> When a guy ejaculates - through masturbation, a wet dream or having sex - he releases semen. Semen is made up of sperm and other chemicals in the penis which help the sperm stay alive while they travel to the female's eggs. Every time a guy ejaculates, he releases between 400 and 500 million sperm (that may seem like a lot but a bull usually releases five billion of them.) Over the course of a guy's life, he'll produce more than 12 trillion sperm (tell that to your mom next time she accuses you of being lazy). If the sperm isn't released for a long time - the number of sperm in the scrotum will build up. Some may break up, others will dribble out and wash away when a guy goes to the bathroom - but most sperm will eventually come out in a wet dream.
> (https://www.kidzworld.com/article/1863-what-is-sperm-and-how-is-it-made)
> 
> *Does Having Sex A Lot Cause Low Sperm Count?*
> Low sperm count is a problem that affects many men. Roughly half of the infertility problems encountered by couples are caused by male infertility. The most common form of male infertility is a low sperm count.
> 
> Normal sperm count, as defined by the World Health Organization, is characterized by:
> 
> - The concentration of spermatozoa should be at least 20 million per ml.
> 
> - The total volume of semen should be at least 2ml.
> 
> - The total number of spermatozoa in the ejaculate should be at least 40 million.
> 
> - At least 75 per cent of the spermatozoa should be alive (it is normal for up to 25 per cent to be dead).
> 
> - At least 30 per cent of the spermatozoa should be of normal shape and form.
> 
> - At least 25 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming with rapid forward movement.
> 
> - At least 50 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming forward, even if only sluggishly.
> 
> These numbers amount to averages; Having a sperm count below these numbers does not guarantee that a man will be unable to father a child; likewise, having a sperm count higher than these numbers does not guarantee that a man will be able to father a child.
> 
> There are a variety of factors that can cause low sperm count, including stress, genetic causes, nutritional deficiencies, the use of prescription or illicit drugs, obesity, varicoceles, infections, and smoking.
> 
> How frequently a man has sex can impact his sperm count. A mans body does need to have time to replenish his supply of sperm. Experts are not entirely agreed on the amount of time it takes for a man to rebuild this supply, and the time may vary from man to man as well. *Most researchers suggest that a man ejaculate no more than once every day and a half, or 36 hours, when they are trying to conceive.*
> 
> However, you may be surprised to know that having sex too infrequently can also impact a mans fertility. Sperm that have been produced more recently tend to have better motility and normality. Over time, sperm that has been produced but not released may lose its vitality. Waiting more than a week before ejaculating may result in poorer quality sperm.
> (https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/sex-sperm-count.html)
> 
> One more interesting link:
> https://www.fertilityfactor.com/infertility_taking_charge_male_reproductive_system.html

someone on here had posted that if the male has sperm problems then its definitely best every other day. but if there are no sperm problems theres no real rules. not sure if that info is true, but the above 36 hr thing is interesting and probably an average. my hubbies SA came back normal. We have been doing the sperm meets egg plan where you BD every night for 3 nights once you get a positive ov test, one day break, then one more night. This next month I am going to try every other night for the whole month. I really feel that we dont always know when we are going to ovulate and I read about people ovulating twice or the first attempt doesnt work so it tries again later, so for all I know I could be BD the wrong times! every other night should cover it!! if I ended up having a polyp out I may try he sperm meets egg plan again, as it might just not be working because of other problems nothing to do with the plan.
girls, we WILL get our bfp by april!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> *Sperm takes 72 days to grow!!!

luckily theres a million trillion (or whatever it is :haha:) inside ready to go while the others are growing!!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks for the heads up on the spermy info Huggles!

I'll be testing on 22nd (Saturday) x


----------



## sarahincanada

so my sono is a go on thursday, they are faxing me a prescription for a antibiotic to take before, and suggested 2 advil. I asked if it was painful and the woman said 'yes it can be' :sleep::sleep::baby: but the good news is my fertility specialist is doing it not just a technician so I hope I gets lots of answers. I suppose I need to get used to pain if I want to get pregnant but Im really nervous :-(


----------



## sherylb

Hope all goes well and you get all the answers you seek.


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> so my sono is a go on thursday, they are faxing me a prescription for a antibiotic to take before, and suggested 2 advil. I asked if it was painful and the woman said 'yes it can be' :sleep::sleep::baby: but the good news is my fertility specialist is doing it not just a technician so I hope I gets lots of answers. I suppose I need to get used to pain if I want to get pregnant but Im really nervous :-(

not long to wait then hun!! :D YEY!! Don't worry, you'll be just fine and just think it's worth the pain to find out what's going on!!

It might not be too bad, hopefully the advil will take the edge off... let us know how you get on!! xx


----------



## VSubasic

I just went to the bathroom and spotted for some reason I think AF came early...Let me wait a little bit more hopefully it was IB.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Mummycat- goodluck for Saterday! i will be keeping an eye out for your result!

Sarah- all the best for your sonogram hun :hugs:

VSubasic- oooh exciting if it was ib! It so could be! :happydance:

i wish everyone speedy bfps, and will be keeping my eye out for all of you! how exciting! We WILL get pregnant and give birth this year! :winkwink:


----------



## VSubasic

Grrrr the witch came lol...My last cycle was 33 days and this cycle was 28 days. I probably got my ovulation days wrong. Its okay I will have to buy ovulation strips for next cycle :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sorry you're out hun. I've got some ov strips coming in the post too but hopefully after this cycle i wont be needing them ;)


----------



## MummyCat

VSubasic.. sorry to hear that the witch got you!!! :( Hope that next cycle you catch that egg!! :hugs:

Thanks Miss Muffett! I'm trying to think of reasons other than pregnancy for my symptoms... as I don't want to hope that I am and then be HUGELY disappointed by a bfn... they're disappointing enough as it is :D Not long to go though... 3 more sleeps! x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Saturday will come round really fast! I got to wait a whole 2 weeks! lol naa i got a wee one to keep me busy, so it shouldnt go too slow!:haha:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... you have a very cute wee one too!! :) I always find the waiting for OV worse than the 2WW! :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thankyou hun!

charlotte is absolutely gorgeous. bet you are excited to add another little cutie to the mix!

Atleast in the 2ww you can symptom spot hehe


----------



## MummyCat

Ah thanks... it would be lovely to add another little Monkey (That's what Charlotte is.. a cheeky Monkey) to the mix! 

I just really hope the next one sticks!! as much as I love you ladies... once I'm out of TTC...I'd like to not be back in it for min 9 months.. but ideally a couple years :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

Well hopefully when you leave us we can join you too! Wouldn't that be great! If only it worked out like that huh- snap your fingers and whaalaa pregnant! lol


----------



## MummyCat

oh it would be lovely!! :) *snap snap snapitty snap* Ta daaaaaaa..... you're all pregnant! :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thankyou! Wow, and i feel so good too- no morning sickness or anything! Lady you are magic ;) 

:rofl:


----------



## Huggles

sherylb said:


> I thought that the 72 hours thing meant that there are always sperm at different stages and it takes 72 hours to get through the full circle. I am so irritated today. I had to get up in the middle of the night and I knew there was no way I would be able to get 3 hours of sleep before DH's alarm started going off so I couldn't temp again. Oh well.

It takes 72 *days* to produce sperm, not 72 hours! Crazy! :wacko:
So yes, there is always some available in different stages. Not really sure why they need 36 hours then, but that's what it says so just gonna accept it - might not LISTEN to it though :winkwink:



sarahincanada said:


> someone on here had posted that if the male has sperm problems then its definitely best every other day. but if there are no sperm problems theres no real rules. not sure if that info is true, but the above 36 hr thing is interesting and probably an average. my hubbies SA came back normal. We have been doing the sperm meets egg plan where you BD every night for 3 nights once you get a positive ov test, one day break, then one more night. This next month I am going to try every other night for the whole month. I really feel that we dont always know when we are going to ovulate and I read about people ovulating twice or the first attempt doesnt work so it tries again later, so for all I know I could be BD the wrong times! every other night should cover it!! if I ended up having a polyp out I may try he sperm meets egg plan again, as it might just not be working because of other problems nothing to do with the plan.
> girls, we WILL get our bfp by april!!!

I kind of reckon just go for it whenever LoL.
I like your attitude though - We WILL all get our 2011 babies!



sarahincanada said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> *Sperm takes 72 days to grow!!!
> 
> luckily theres a million trillion (or whatever it is :haha:) inside ready to go while the others are growing!!Click to expand...

Thankfully!!!



sarahincanada said:


> so my sono is a go on thursday, they are faxing me a prescription for a antibiotic to take before, and suggested 2 advil. I asked if it was painful and the woman said 'yes it can be' :sleep::sleep::baby: but the good news is my fertility specialist is doing it not just a technician so I hope I gets lots of answers. I suppose I need to get used to pain if I want to get pregnant but Im really nervous :-(

Good luck! That's just one more day to wait for answers! Really hope you get all your questions answered - you should write them down during the course of the day today and take them with so you don't forget them all when you're there.



MiissMuffet said:


> i wish everyone speedy bfps, and will be keeping my eye out for all of you! how exciting! We WILL get pregnant and give birth this year! :winkwink:

Yes, I like your attitude! :thumbup:



VSubasic said:


> Grrrr the witch came lol...My last cycle was 33 days and this cycle was 28 days. I probably got my ovulation days wrong. Its okay I will have to buy ovulation strips for next cycle :)

Sorry the witch got you :hugs:



MummyCat said:


> I always find the waiting for OV worse than the 2WW! :D

Totally, I'm waiting for ov now and already keeping track of my bd'ing and making trying to make sure we get in enough but not too much etc and I know that none of it even matters as it's too early :growlmad:
At least in the 2WW we can symptom spot etc, the pre-ov time is just 'wasted' time - nothing to do, nothing to imagine...



MummyCat said:


> I just really hope the next one sticks!! as much as I love you ladies... once I'm out of TTC...I'd like to not be back in it for min 9 months.. but ideally a couple years :D

I fully 100% agree!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh huggies you are so lovely replying to each and every one of us :hugs:

how are you hun? 

:flower:


----------



## Huggles

:)

I'm good, wish ov would hurry up! It seems so pointless/silly bd'ing when i know it doesn't even count (although I DO enjoy it :blush: )

CD 7 today, reckon this time next week it'll be magic time!


----------



## MiissMuffet

haha I know what you mean about it seeming pointless when you arnt ov-ing. i feel the same way :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles!!!

At least you're enjoying the :sex: :D

MissMuffett.. no problem and my you're having a symptom free pregnancy! You're one of the lucky ones  x


----------



## MiissMuffet

MummyCat said:


> Thanks Huggles!!!
> 
> At least you're enjoying the :sex: :D
> 
> MissMuffett.. no problem and my you're having a symptom free pregnancy! You're one of the lucky ones  x

Is there a trick to speed up the pregnancy too? :haha:


----------



## Huggles

LoL - wouldn't it be nice if it was 
* sex tonight
* pregnant tomorrow
* baby next week!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh yeah... I click my heels and you progress a month for every click :D Simples!! :rofl:


----------



## MiissMuffet

i wish i had some of those :dohh: :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

:D It would be a lot easier if the stork did his job properly...I wouldn't have to resort to snaping my fingers and clicking my heels! :rofl:


----------



## MiissMuffet

:rofl:


----------



## Huggles

:haha:


----------



## NDH

I think I'm already out for a Feb 
sitting here bawling cause DH just copped out. I told him we had to BD tonight and tomorrow. Didn't tell him that it's cause I'm in my fertile window, cause it's "too much pressure" for him, just that I'm going away for 3 days tomorrow. Anyway he came to bed and snuggled ke and said "I choose tomorrow". So then I said it wasn't a choice it was both. And then he told me he's not a sperm factory and stop stressing about having a baby, it will happen blah blah blah. Same old arguement. He thinks the only reason I want sex is to make a baby. I don't know how to make him get it - obviously that's part of it or I wouldn't be here lol - but I enjoy sex just as sex too, or else it would only happen when I'm fertile, and I've told him that too. But I can't compartmentalise. I can't just forget that I want a baby so bad it hurts.
So no BD tonight, and I just know he'll cop out tomorrow too cause I have to leave by 7:50 and he's seldom out of bed the , even when he has to leave for work at 8...
So I'm going away tol Saturday, haven't BDd since Monday, and I'm Oing on Friday or Saturday....

Somehow for ke those s don't hurt so bad when I know we actually had a shot. It's like, we did what we could and it's no longer in our control, but knowing we didn't do enough just kills me. It's another wasted month...

Maybe I'll get lucky and he'll surprise me, but I won't hold my breath. Every other day is all I ask. Is that too much to ask??

Reposted as I'm too emotional right now to go through it all again.


----------



## Huggles

Maybe you could just start somethign tonight? Dont' ask him or anything, but when you both go to bed you could just get "friendly" and see what happens?

Hope you manage to get at least one session out of him :hugs:


----------



## NDH

He doesn't ever come to bed til long after I'm asleep (and I don't usually fall asleep til midnight). And he has like no hormones after 10. So there's no chance. My schoolgirl outfit did nothing earlier, so he's a lost cause :'(


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey!!! I hope he realises how much it's hurting you!! xxx


----------



## sherylb

I have a feeling that my DH will not be so accepting if this takes more than a month or 2 from now. He already feels like I am bothering him too much. But what can you do.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH and Sherylb: Im so shocked that your men are acting this way :growlmad: do they not want a baby as much as you? I know men are a little less into this whole thing, but if they want to start a family as much as you do then Im surprised they would think you are bothering them. at the very beginning of TTC my husband was acting not THAT interested, but I sat him down and said if we are doing this then I need your 100% enthusiasm. Since then he has been great. perhaps you should both have a talk with them. NDH I hope that you get some action in the morning, that would be perfect timing if you are o'ing at the end of the week :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I think if I start timing it better and give him time to unwind before I mention it he will be happy to oblige. He knows its all about the baby making right now bc we never did it every day before. My game plan is to not mention it till 830.


----------



## Lisa7

Sheryl and NDH, you are not alone. My DH is being a little difficult in that way too. It's particularly difficult during the work week. Weekends are easier but if it's not the right time it's not going to help us get that BFP. I know he still hesitant and scared of having a baby. He does want kids but wishes we could wait another couple of years. He knows I can't wait and so he's agreed to do this now, except he is holding back a little. It's so frustrating and makes me so sad sometimes. I want this to be an exciting time in my life not so stressful.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ladies how are we all today?

NDH & Sherylb- i'm sorry you are having a rough time :hugs: I get upset with OH when he doesnt want to do it around o time and I'm like what a waste! I don't tell him though, coz I don't want him to think I only want to bd around o day, but it's pretty much the only time i feel like it :blush:


----------



## Trishg21

Hi guys :hi: I've been MIA the past few days but how is everyone doing? I'm going to go try to catch up in the thread :haha:

Sarah did you have your sonogram done?



I got my blood test back from my doctor and it is officially a BFN. But I was expecting that. She said that my body is probably just all haywire because I just recently got off BC and that there is no reason to worry just yet. SO I am going to start temping tomorrow and hopefully either I haven't O'd yet or a new cycle starts so that we can try again!


----------



## sarahincanada

Trishg21 said:


> Hi guys :hi: I've been MIA the past few days but how is everyone doing? I'm going to go try to catch up in the thread :haha:
> 
> Sarah did you have your sonogram done?
> 
> I got my blood test back from my doctor and it is officially a BFN. But I was expecting that. She said that my body is probably just all haywire because I just recently got off BC and that there is no reason to worry just yet. SO I am going to start temping tomorrow and hopefully either I haven't O'd yet or a new cycle starts so that we can try again!

we are leaving soon to go for my sono :cry: Im so nervous as silly me I googled it and some people said it was excrutiating pain :cry: others say it was just uncomfortable. I think it all depends if the saline flows through ok or if theres blockages. But I suppose I have to get used to probing and pain if Im going to get pregnant, but the though of something going high up inside does make me feel lightheaded. will report back when I return, think of me and send me painless vibes!!

I was explaining to hubby that they are inspecting higher up than normal, and how would he like a probe going up through his penis. he seems to sympathize more now :haha:

Trishg21 sorry that it was a bfn, but Im confident a lot of people on this thread will get a BFP by april. the temping should help, I was thinking of doing that but havent yet. how about trying the ov sticks too? i think they really help pinpoint your O.


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck Sarah!!!! Keeping everything crossed that it all goes okay!! 

Let us know how you get on! and sending you loads of painless vibes :D


----------



## Huggles

Thinking of you Sarah and hoping all goes well :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Im back and I survived!!!

wasnt too bad, there was a nasty shooting pain as she put the catheter thing up, and a little crampy/bubbling feeling when putting in the solution, but otherwide it was ok!

sooooo....... I do have a big polyp up there ('a good size' she said), it measures 1cm I think she said and on the images she showed me looked big in contrast to the size of the area. so I am going to have it removed in the next month :happydance: Im so happy as I do think that will make a difference.

I asked her about my early period, her first response was that I probably didnt ovulate this cycle. so then I told her I didnt get a positive OV tests so makes it even more likely. she said travel and stress can play a part, and I just flew to england so perhaps that was it. I go home once a year and never noticed that before, but was never tracking my period before.

the best part was hearing hubbies sperm results....he is above average in so many ways....like on certain tests they would be happy with 20% and he would have 48% so more than double. I remember the score for the sperm that have extra mobility and can travel far was a really good score. she even joked he should be a sperm doner for her (I guess being a FS she deals with a lot of bad sperm). Hubby was sooooo pleased, you know how that must make them feel. So I said ok I will keep him then, if he will stay with me and my big fat polyp!!!!

so feeling positive, I hope to get in asap for the polyp removal, she mentioned mid feb and I said I can come for any cancellations too as I work from home. 

:happydance: Im so glad thats over :happydance:
here we go ladies, we are going to have a good few months Im sure :flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi all :hi: how is everyone today? xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Can you ladies pleease do me a huge favour?

can you please email [email protected] and say you vote for Ella photo 29 with your name! She needs like 10 more votes and she will win! :dance:

thankies :flower:

xx


----------



## sherylb

You are very optimistic Sarah. Hope you are able to get in soon and get that taken care of.


----------



## sarahincanada

MiissMuffet said:


> Can you ladies pleease do me a huge favour?
> 
> can you please email [email protected] and say you vote for Ella photo 29 with your name! She needs like 10 more votes and she will win! :dance:
> 
> thankies :flower:
> 
> xx

done!


----------



## VSubasic

MiissMuffet said:


> Can you ladies pleease do me a huge favour?
> 
> can you please email [email protected] and say you vote for Ella photo 29 with your name! She needs like 10 more votes and she will win! :dance:
> 
> thankies :flower:
> 
> xx

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## Trishg21

sarahincanada said:


> Im back and I survived!!!
> 
> wasnt too bad, there was a nasty shooting pain as she put the catheter thing up, and a little crampy/bubbling feeling when putting in the solution, but otherwide it was ok!
> 
> sooooo....... I do have a big polyp up there ('a good size' she said), it measures 1cm I think she said and on the images she showed me looked big in contrast to the size of the area. so I am going to have it removed in the next month :happydance: Im so happy as I do think that will make a difference.
> 
> I asked her about my early period, her first response was that I probably didnt ovulate this cycle. so then I told her I didnt get a positive OV tests so makes it even more likely. she said travel and stress can play a part, and I just flew to england so perhaps that was it. I go home once a year and never noticed that before, but was never tracking my period before.
> 
> the best part was hearing hubbies sperm results....he is above average in so many ways....like on certain tests they would be happy with 20% and he would have 48% so more than double. I remember the score for the sperm that have extra mobility and can travel far was a really good score. she even joked he should be a sperm doner for her (I guess being a FS she deals with a lot of bad sperm). Hubby was sooooo pleased, you know how that must make them feel. So I said ok I will keep him then, if he will stay with me and my big fat polyp!!!!
> 
> so feeling positive, I hope to get in asap for the polyp removal, she mentioned mid feb and I said I can come for any cancellations too as I work from home.
> 
> :happydance: Im so glad thats over :happydance:
> here we go ladies, we are going to have a good few months Im sure :flower:

Yay! I am so glad you are so positive through all of this! I'm sure once you get this worked out you'll get your BFP in no time! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> Im back and I survived!!!
> 
> wasnt too bad, there was a nasty shooting pain as she put the catheter thing up, and a little crampy/bubbling feeling when putting in the solution, but otherwide it was ok!
> 
> sooooo....... I do have a big polyp up there ('a good size' she said), it measures 1cm I think she said and on the images she showed me looked big in contrast to the size of the area. so I am going to have it removed in the next month :happydance: Im so happy as I do think that will make a difference.
> 
> I asked her about my early period, her first response was that I probably didnt ovulate this cycle. so then I told her I didnt get a positive OV tests so makes it even more likely. she said travel and stress can play a part, and I just flew to england so perhaps that was it. I go home once a year and never noticed that before, but was never tracking my period before.
> 
> the best part was hearing hubbies sperm results....he is above average in so many ways....like on certain tests they would be happy with 20% and he would have 48% so more than double. I remember the score for the sperm that have extra mobility and can travel far was a really good score. she even joked he should be a sperm doner for her (I guess being a FS she deals with a lot of bad sperm). Hubby was sooooo pleased, you know how that must make them feel. So I said ok I will keep him then, if he will stay with me and my big fat polyp!!!!
> 
> so feeling positive, I hope to get in asap for the polyp removal, she mentioned mid feb and I said I can come for any cancellations too as I work from home.
> 
> :happydance: Im so glad thats over :happydance:
> here we go ladies, we are going to have a good few months Im sure :flower:

Wow, that's great news! Hopefully you get your bfp nice and soon! :D



MiissMuffet said:


> Can you ladies pleease do me a huge favour?
> 
> can you please email [email protected] and say you vote for Ella photo 29 with your name! She needs like 10 more votes and she will win! :dance:
> 
> thankies :flower:
> 
> xx

Done!


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> Im back and I survived!!!
> 
> wasnt too bad, there was a nasty shooting pain as she put the catheter thing up, and a little crampy/bubbling feeling when putting in the solution, but otherwide it was ok!
> 
> sooooo....... I do have a big polyp up there ('a good size' she said), it measures 1cm I think she said and on the images she showed me looked big in contrast to the size of the area. so I am going to have it removed in the next month :happydance: Im so happy as I do think that will make a difference.
> 
> I asked her about my early period, her first response was that I probably didnt ovulate this cycle. so then I told her I didnt get a positive OV tests so makes it even more likely. she said travel and stress can play a part, and I just flew to england so perhaps that was it. I go home once a year and never noticed that before, but was never tracking my period before.
> 
> the best part was hearing hubbies sperm results....he is above average in so many ways....like on certain tests they would be happy with 20% and he would have 48% so more than double. I remember the score for the sperm that have extra mobility and can travel far was a really good score. she even joked he should be a sperm doner for her (I guess being a FS she deals with a lot of bad sperm). Hubby was sooooo pleased, you know how that must make them feel. So I said ok I will keep him then, if he will stay with me and my big fat polyp!!!!
> 
> so feeling positive, I hope to get in asap for the polyp removal, she mentioned mid feb and I said I can come for any cancellations too as I work from home.
> 
> :happydance: Im so glad thats over :happydance:
> here we go ladies, we are going to have a good few months Im sure :flower:

Oh honey... that's just the news you needed!!! excellent!!! :wohoo: Well done on hubby's spermies too! This is going to be a good year for you xxx


----------



## MummyCat

MiissMuffet said:


> Can you ladies pleease do me a huge favour?
> 
> can you please email [email protected] and say you vote for Ella photo 29 with your name! She needs like 10 more votes and she will win! :dance:
> 
> thankies :flower:
> 
> xx

Done :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im back and I survived!!!
> 
> wasnt too bad, there was a nasty shooting pain as she put the catheter thing up, and a little crampy/bubbling feeling when putting in the solution, but otherwide it was ok!
> 
> sooooo....... I do have a big polyp up there ('a good size' she said), it measures 1cm I think she said and on the images she showed me looked big in contrast to the size of the area. so I am going to have it removed in the next month :happydance: Im so happy as I do think that will make a difference.
> 
> I asked her about my early period, her first response was that I probably didnt ovulate this cycle. so then I told her I didnt get a positive OV tests so makes it even more likely. she said travel and stress can play a part, and I just flew to england so perhaps that was it. I go home once a year and never noticed that before, but was never tracking my period before.
> 
> the best part was hearing hubbies sperm results....he is above average in so many ways....like on certain tests they would be happy with 20% and he would have 48% so more than double. I remember the score for the sperm that have extra mobility and can travel far was a really good score. she even joked he should be a sperm doner for her (I guess being a FS she deals with a lot of bad sperm). Hubby was sooooo pleased, you know how that must make them feel. So I said ok I will keep him then, if he will stay with me and my big fat polyp!!!!
> 
> so feeling positive, I hope to get in asap for the polyp removal, she mentioned mid feb and I said I can come for any cancellations too as I work from home.
> 
> :happydance: Im so glad thats over :happydance:
> here we go ladies, we are going to have a good few months Im sure :flower:
> 
> Oh honey... that's just the news you needed!!! excellent!!! :wohoo: Well done on hubby's spermies too! This is going to be a good year for you xxxClick to expand...

you always thought my damn polyp was in the way and you were probably right!!! I think she said it was at the top, so it could be blocking the access to the tubes.

she also mentioned after the polyp she might put me on clomid. im not sure about that ,I will probably wait 3 months of trying naturally hoping its just the polyp and if nothing happens then go on it. I will probably monitor all my cycles by using ov tests everyday to check I get my LH surge.

how are you feeling? arent you testing tomorrow? do you feel pregnant?


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> you always thought my damn polyp was in the way and you were probably right!!! I think she said it was at the top, so it could be blocking the access to the tubes.
> 
> she also mentioned after the polyp she might put me on clomid. im not sure about that ,I will probably wait 3 months of trying naturally hoping its just the polyp and if nothing happens then go on it. I will probably monitor all my cycles by using ov tests everyday to check I get my LH surge.
> 
> how are you feeling? arent you testing tomorrow? do you feel pregnant?

I'm convinced the polyp is in the way :) from the sounds of it... the FS thinks so too! Lovely that she's offering you clomid if you'd like it! hopefully you wont need it! :)

I am feeling rubbish!! yesterday and the day before I have had serious cramps and nausea all day long. Eating helps for all of 15 min and then it's back! Burping like crazy (not an issue... ever... for me), Still creamy CM and very tired and the extremely stingy boobs. They get worse when I bend over too! Very vivid dreams (my boss shot me a night ago) so all in all... I feel pregnant! 

but if the cramping was implantation... then I might not have enough hcg tomorrow (12dpo) and I must prepare myself for BFN, still trying to not get too hopeful. As it's been pointed out by many... you can have all these symptoms and still get your AF.

xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> you always thought my damn polyp was in the way and you were probably right!!! I think she said it was at the top, so it could be blocking the access to the tubes.
> 
> she also mentioned after the polyp she might put me on clomid. im not sure about that ,I will probably wait 3 months of trying naturally hoping its just the polyp and if nothing happens then go on it. I will probably monitor all my cycles by using ov tests everyday to check I get my LH surge.
> 
> how are you feeling? arent you testing tomorrow? do you feel pregnant?
> 
> I'm convinced the polyp is in the way :) from the sounds of it... the FS thinks so too! Lovely that she's offering you clomid if you'd like it! hopefully you wont need it! :)
> 
> I am feeling rubbish!! yesterday and the day before I have had serious cramps and nausea all day long. Eating helps for all of 15 min and then it's back! Burping like crazy (not an issue... ever... for me), Still creamy CM and very tired and the extremely stingy boobs. They get worse when I bend over too! Very vivid dreams (my boss shot me a night ago) so all in all... I feel pregnant!
> 
> but if the cramping was implantation... then I might not have enough hcg tomorrow (12dpo) and I must prepare myself for BFN, still trying to not get too hopeful. As it's been pointed out by many... you can have all these symptoms and still get your AF.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

ooooh all sounds promising. seeing as you always get pregnant right away have you even seen a negative pregnancy test before? :haha: just kidding. at least you know if it didnt happen this month its likely to happen the next month or the next as you are so fertile.
are you excited for your trip?


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> ooooh all sounds promising. seeing as you always get pregnant right away have you even seen a negative pregnancy test before? :haha: just kidding. at least you know if it didnt happen this month its likely to happen the next month or the next as you are so fertile.
> are you excited for your trip?

Hahahaha... yep... it took almost a week after my AF was due to get my BFP with Lottie... I went through a number of tests that time!! :D

Well we can hope and pray and just do things as we normally do and hope we catch the egg... You're right... we are lucky fertility wise and we gave ourselves a good chance of catching the egg this month... so we're in with a shot!

I'm very excited!! My MIL is beside herself (my inlaws haven't seen us since we went to SA in March 2010 for Lottie's 1st b-day) my folks are excited too, but they were just here for Christmas... so they have had their Lottie fix :D Cos they don't actually care about us anymore! oh no no... it's all about Charlotte! :D


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> ooooh all sounds promising. seeing as you always get pregnant right away have you even seen a negative pregnancy test before? :haha: just kidding. at least you know if it didnt happen this month its likely to happen the next month or the next as you are so fertile.
> are you excited for your trip?
> 
> Hahahaha... yep... it took almost a week after my AF was due to get my BFP with Lottie... I went through a number of tests that time!! :D
> 
> Well we can hope and pray and just do things as we normally do and hope we catch the egg... You're right... we are lucky fertility wise and we gave ourselves a good chance of catching the egg this month... so we're in with a shot!
> 
> I'm very excited!! My MIL is beside herself (my inlaws haven't seen us since we went to SA in March 2010 for Lottie's 1st b-day) my folks are excited too, but they were just here for Christmas... so they have had their Lottie fix :D Cos they don't actually care about us anymore! oh no no... it's all about Charlotte! :DClick to expand...


haha I bet it is!
did you tell your parents or inlaws about your recent miscarriage or dont you talk about those kinds of things?
I hope underneath this polyp Im as fertile as you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> haha I bet it is!
> did you tell your parents or inlaws about your recent miscarriage or dont you talk about those kinds of things?
> I hope underneath this polyp Im as fertile as you!!! :thumbup:

Oh yeah... they always know the moment we fall preggers! Reason being is that they live so far from us... telling them this sort of thing makes them feel more involved!

Last pregnancy we'd told all the close family after we had an early scan at about 8 weeks.. just over a week later we were having to tell them all we lost it... but their support was amazing... so i'm glad they all knew!!!!

I'm sure you are hun... so pleased you'll be having it out so soon.. here my friend went privately for it she would have had to wait 6 months on NHS xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hello Sarah I found you! 
That was really funny, the link was totally white, against white, so I just had to run the cursor all over to make it turn into a hand so I could click on it. Super weird! 

For everyone: Hiya:hi: im Nikki. 29, OH 34. I have a 7 year old from previous relationship and 2 MC's since....but not been preventing pregnancy since my daughter so im not a very fertile person:( Hate it. Im desperate now. On a bunch of vitamins that probalby messed me all up cuz now I cant get positive OPK. On CD 20 and never saw surge so maybe im a DPO but who knows. Sigh. Thats me. Im crampy for 2 days now and have no clue why.


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya Nikki!!

Hoping this is your month hun!! When you testing?? Monday??


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hello Sarah I found you!
> That was really funny, the link was totally white, against white, so I just had to run the cursor all over to make it turn into a hand so I could click on it. Super weird!
> 
> For everyone: Hiya:hi: im Nikki. 29, OH 34. I have a 7 year old from previous relationship and 2 MC's since....but not been preventing pregnancy since my daughter so im not a very fertile person:( Hate it. Im desperate now. On a bunch of vitamins that probalby messed me all up cuz now I cant get positive OPK. On CD 20 and never saw surge so maybe im a DPO but who knows. Sigh. Thats me. Im crampy for 2 days now and have no clue why.


yay you found us! :happydance:
and :thumbup: I love your ttc ticker

i feel your pain regarding the ov tests. perhaps you can test all month? thats what Im going to be doing. when in the uk over xmas i notice they have 20 ov tests in a box for the same price as our 7 in a box. i just purchased through ebay and even with postage to canada its about that same price $60 or so. just suggesting incase you want to buy in bulk!! I dont trust the internet cheapies, so at least I can get 20 for the price of 7 here. that will mean I can test most of the month as my period is usually 6 days.

Im so thrown off because of my early period that I have to count up but I must be about CD7 now but if I didnt get my early period I would be CD28. my ov tests havent come yet but hope they do soon.

can you go see your doctor and say about the no positive ov test thing, perhaps they will offer you clomid? thats what my fs said she may prescribe after my polyp removal. but Im going to give it another 3 months of regular trying after the removal.

please keep in touch now that you found me :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> I'm sure you are hun... so pleased you'll be having it out so soon.. here my friend went privately for it she would have had to wait 6 months on NHS xx


:cry: just talked to my FS receptionist and she said oh Dr Greenblatt shouldnt have told you that date in feb, she has no idea and its probably going to be march and can you phone me next thursday as I cannot look at this till then :cry: I did say to her please I want this asap as I am 38 and want to get on with it! 

so I guess I will try this month as usual, who knows perhaps I will get pregnant as they say you can be extra fertile after the sono and it flushing things out. Dr G did say that the polyp would not affect the actual pregnancy in anyway. 

trouble is I worry about things like us trying, then say Im pregnant and dont know it, then have to be put under for the polyp removal...what happens if you go under when you are pregnant? we were going to not try until after the polyp removal just incase, but now I dont know when that is. :shrug:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Helllooo:hi:

I found you Sarah! 
Hello Mummycat and Stillwaiting:wave: I have a nice hot bath waiting for me so will be back for a proper read, see about that polyp you mentioned Sarah, and how this joyous ttc journey is going for you all:flower:
:hugs::holly::bunny:


----------



## sherylb

When I had my pre-op in October they made me take a blood test before to make sure I was not prego. I don't think they will do the procedure if you test positive.

And I think I will go take a hot shower. That sounds fabulous. We had a cold front blow in yesterday so i don't even want to go outside today. At least my car is in the garage so it won't be so bad when I do leave. My DH's (mine now) niece is turning 7 tomorrow so we get to go to Chuck E Cheese at 5 today for a pizza party. Yea us!!


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> When I had my pre-op in October they made me take a blood test before to make sure I was not prego. I don't think they will do the procedure if you test positive.
> 
> And I think I will go take a hot shower. That sounds fabulous. We had a cold front blow in yesterday so i don't even want to go outside today. At least my car is in the garage so it won't be so bad when I do leave. My DH's (mine now) niece is turning 7 tomorrow so we get to go to Chuck E Cheese at 5 today for a pizza party. Yea us!!

what happens if its too early to show on a blood test? say you are into a week or 2 after ov?

that sounds nice, we had a dumping of snow here in toronto too


----------



## sarahincanada

HollyMonkey said:


> Helllooo:hi:
> 
> I found you Sarah!
> Hello Mummycat and Stillwaiting:wave: I have a nice hot bath waiting for me so will be back for a proper read, see about that polyp you mentioned Sarah, and how this joyous ttc journey is going for you all:flower:
> :hugs::holly::bunny:

yay the gang are back together!! :happydance:
omg that new profile photo is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> :cry: just talked to my FS receptionist and she said oh Dr Greenblatt shouldnt have told you that date in feb, she has no idea and its probably going to be march and can you phone me next thursday as I cannot look at this till then :cry: I did say to her please I want this asap as I am 38 and want to get on with it!
> 
> so I guess I will try this month as usual, who knows perhaps I will get pregnant as they say you can be extra fertile after the sono and it flushing things out. Dr G did say that the polyp would not affect the actual pregnancy in anyway.
> 
> trouble is I worry about things like us trying, then say Im pregnant and dont know it, then have to be put under for the polyp removal...what happens if you go under when you are pregnant? we were going to not try until after the polyp removal just incase, but now I dont know when that is. :shrug:

Oh honey!! I dislike receptionists!! I hope that you can still be slotted in if anyone cancels!! :hugs:

I don't know what the best answer is... I would probably try another month... but that's just me being my very impatient self :)



HollyMonkey said:


> Helllooo:hi:
> 
> I found you Sarah!
> Hello Mummycat and Stillwaiting:wave: I have a nice hot bath waiting for me so will be back for a proper read, see about that polyp you mentioned Sarah, and how this joyous ttc journey is going for you all:flower:
> :hugs::holly::bunny:

Oooh... :hi: HollyMonkey!! How are ya?? Your little one is as gorgeous as ever!! :cloud9:

So I tested this morning and...... I *think* it might be a faint line! :grr: I had a feeling my cycle would do this to me this time! :) I guess if egg only implanted on 9/10 dpo then I might only get a stronger result tomorrow or day after. (it's 12dpo for me today)

I've opened up the test to try and get a non blurry picture. All the others turned out so blurry it wouldn't have been worth posting..
Sarah I know you can never see these things :) I'm happy for you to tell me I'm seeing stuff! :rofl: Hubby said he saw the line, so perhaps it's easier to view when it's not a pic.. 

So now I wait patiently until tomorrow or AF decides to arrive (as she's due today)
 



Attached Files:







_MG_9541.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Huggles

Should the second line be over the hole (which i'm assuming is the viewing window)? If so, i'm afraid to say i can't see it. If it's to the left of the hole, then i see something, but I think that could just be ink smudge. Really hope there is a second line though and this is your month - you'll defo have to do another test in a day or two so we can have a clearer result!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Sarah, I really hope they manage to squeeze you in for February so you can get your bfp before April!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles...

Yep, supposed to be over the viewing window, it is faint, but clear enough when viewed for hubby to have said "there's a line" as he picked it up :) So i'm hopeful :)


----------



## Huggles

Well a line is a line, no matter how faint! So yipee! :happydance:

Where in SA are you coming on holiday? I take it from previous posts you've got family here?


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun...

Huggles.. I didn't even notice you were in Cape Town! Sorry chick!! 

I was raised in SA (though born in England) we lived in Table View for about 6 years and then folks moved to Jhb for Dad's job and they are still there, 20 years later! :D 

So trip is to JHB to see my folks and in laws and we'll be heading off to Durbs (Umhlanga) for a week to get some beach time and see some of hubby's family that haven't met Lottie yet! 

Where abouts in CT are you? My Mum's twin sister and my cousins are there.. they used to live in Goodwood and now live in Pinelands.

Keeping everything crossed for you and your BFP hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Thanks :)

At the moment I'm in Sonstraal Heights which is near Durbanville and the new(ish) Cape Gate shopping centre. Next week (hopefully) we will be moving to Kraaifontein as we've just bought a house. So still similar area - equally close to Cape Gate.

we are going on a cruise tomorrow from Cape Town to Durban :boat:
Should arrive in Durbs on wed and then flying back same day :plane:


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh... hope the move goes well hun!! how exciting!! and super jealous of your cruise! :D You'll have to tell us all about it when you get back!! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> :cry: just talked to my FS receptionist and she said oh Dr Greenblatt shouldnt have told you that date in feb, she has no idea and its probably going to be march and can you phone me next thursday as I cannot look at this till then :cry: I did say to her please I want this asap as I am 38 and want to get on with it!
> 
> so I guess I will try this month as usual, who knows perhaps I will get pregnant as they say you can be extra fertile after the sono and it flushing things out. Dr G did say that the polyp would not affect the actual pregnancy in anyway.
> 
> trouble is I worry about things like us trying, then say Im pregnant and dont know it, then have to be put under for the polyp removal...what happens if you go under when you are pregnant? we were going to not try until after the polyp removal just incase, but now I dont know when that is. :shrug:
> 
> Oh honey!! I dislike receptionists!! I hope that you can still be slotted in if anyone cancels!! :hugs:
> 
> I don't know what the best answer is... I would probably try another month... but that's just me being my very impatient self :)
> 
> 
> 
> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Helllooo:hi:
> 
> I found you Sarah!
> Hello Mummycat and Stillwaiting:wave: I have a nice hot bath waiting for me so will be back for a proper read, see about that polyp you mentioned Sarah, and how this joyous ttc journey is going for you all:flower:
> :hugs::holly::bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh... :hi: HollyMonkey!! How are ya?? Your little one is as gorgeous as ever!! :cloud9:
> 
> So I tested this morning and...... I *think* it might be a faint line! :grr: I had a feeling my cycle would do this to me this time! :) I guess if egg only implanted on 9/10 dpo then I might only get a stronger result tomorrow or day after. (it's 12dpo for me today)
> 
> I've opened up the test to try and get a non blurry picture. All the others turned out so blurry it wouldn't have been worth posting..
> Sarah I know you can never see these things :) I'm happy for you to tell me I'm seeing stuff! :rofl: Hubby said he saw the line, so perhaps it's easier to view when it's not a pic..
> 
> So now I wait patiently until tomorrow or AF decides to arrive (as she's due today)Click to expand...

Hi! Ive been dying to get on here to see if you tested!!!
you know I never see these things, and I can see something blue on the circle cut out!!! ohhh this will be exciting to see how the tests progress :happydance::happydance::happydance:

its funny I was looking at the pregnancy gallery yesterday and gave up, theres one thread where someone has posted pics that to me are definitely negative, and people are saying congrats I see it, bfp etc. I was like huh? then at the end I think she has gone to the dr and is not pregnant. Why do people reply and say they see things??

mummycat if this line gets darker then I bow at your feet....you are a fertile mummy machine :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... if you can see something blue... then I'm in with a chance! :D

I plan on making a visit to the test gallery to have a look at some! :)

So hubby went to the shops a little bit earlier... came home with £20's worth of ovulation sticks. I said to him... uhm... you were meant to get the HPT's... not OPK's... he then pulled out the HPT's and said... this is a sure fire way to make sure you're pregnant! He's hoping to have just wasted £20 on Ov tests we wont need (I've not ever used an Ov stick!) :rofl:

Hopefully my hCG is increasing as we speak and perhaps tomorrow I'll see a better line!! Been feeling rubbish, crampy and nauseous all day! So it's a good sign I guess! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

ive drawn a line where I see something, so if its darker in real life then its promising. trouble is on screens you can get shadows and see lines after looking at the control line. but I did see something and thats rare!! will you buy any of the first response early tests?

https://www.plasticsurgeryinfo.ca/mummycat.jpg

hey you can mail the ov tests to me when its confirmed!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> OMG... if you can see something blue... then I'm in with a chance! :D
> 
> I plan on making a visit to the test gallery to have a look at some! :)
> 
> So hubby went to the shops a little bit earlier... came home with £20's worth of ovulation sticks. I said to him... uhm... you were meant to get the HPT's... not OPK's... he then pulled out the HPT's and said... this is a sure fire way to make sure you're pregnant! He's hoping to have just wasted £20 on Ov tests we wont need (I've not ever used an Ov stick!) :rofl:
> 
> Hopefully my hCG is increasing as we speak and perhaps tomorrow I'll see a better line!! Been feeling rubbish, crampy and nauseous all day! So it's a good sign I guess! xx

so when is your period actually due?
I wonder what charlotte would think of having a brother or sister!


----------



## MummyCat

Yep that's the line! :D It's a bit darker in real life, plus we saw it against white... which made it easier for us!! 

Period is due today or tomorrow as I run 28/29 day cycles! and as Ov was 1 day later than expected.. I think it might be due tomorrow! I've thought of nothing else all day long!! *pulls at hair*

If I don't need the ov tests... I'll def mail them to you!!! :D x


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Yep that's the line! :D It's a bit darker in real life, plus we saw it against white... which made it easier for us!!
> 
> Period is due today or tomorrow as I run 28/29 day cycles! and as Ov was 1 day later than expected.. I think it might be due tomorrow! I've thought of nothing else all day long!! *pulls at hair*
> 
> If I don't need the ov tests... I'll def mail them to you!!! :D x

well i will be checking in tomorrow for sure....perhaps get a frer??


----------



## MummyCat

We've been to two pharmacys and 2 stores... and none of them had any frers!!! 

So I asked Mike to just pick up the same one...at least I might be able to compare lines.. if I get one of course! :D xx


----------



## Lisa7

Sarah, I hope you get your apt date really soon. Waiting sucks!!!! 

MummyCat fingers X'd for you.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay good luck Mummy! I wont be testing for a while. My ticker is wrong I didnt get AF until jan 2nd and since I didnt ovulate this month...or didnt see it, I wouldnt test until AF is late feb 2nd. 

Sarah- doc doesnt believe that Im not ovulating she said track for a few months...which I have caught my surge before so....idk. I like your idea of testing every day. twice darnit!


----------



## MummyCat

Morning lovelies.... annoyingly... another faint line after two min! :shrug: Feeling a little dispondent today!! This annoyingly happened when I fell pregnant with Lottie... I got my BFP about 6 days after I was due... :grr: 

So I think I might wait a couple days... AF was due Yesterday/today... no sign of her yet... so I'll just keep my fingers crossed and wait it out! (not easy for someone as impatient as I am).

Hope the rest of you have better luck today :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Morning lovelies.... annoyingly... another faint line after two min! :shrug: Feeling a little dispondent today!! This annoyingly happened when I fell pregnant with Lottie... I got my BFP about 6 days after I was due... :grr:
> 
> So I think I might wait a couple days... AF was due Yesterday/today... no sign of her yet... so I'll just keep my fingers crossed and wait it out! (not easy for someone as impatient as I am).
> 
> Hope the rest of you have better luck today :hugs:

i popped on quickly to see if you had tested!! faint lines are good! i so wonder if a frer would show up now seeing as you are due your period. i will pop in later just to make sure nothing has showed up, so exciting!!


----------



## MummyCat

:) Thanks hun... no more news... no :witch:

just felt naseous all day so on ginger beer and ginger tea! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

hi!
so have you managed to hold out mummycat? how are you feeling today, any symptoms. Im assuming a certain someone has not visited yet :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah...I'm officially fed up! No AF.. today I rushed out the house this morning to get to work and managed to find some Frers on the way home... tested and the faintest faintest line! I have to really squint to see it! :grr:

So as I'm 14dpo... I figured I should at least have enough Hcg for a frer... I'm going to call myself out.... sit back and wait for that :witch: to arrive. 
(in the meantime my boobs that are stinging non stop and my nausea that I can't seem to shift, can go back where they came from because they certainly aren't helping matters!)

Sorry if I seem so negative but I've just had enough of seeing no lines! 

xx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Sarah...I'm officially fed up! No AF.. today I rushed out the house this morning to get to work and managed to find some Frers on the way home... tested and the faintest faintest line! I have to really squint to see it! :grr:
> 
> So as I'm 14dpo... I figured I should at least have enough Hcg for a frer... I'm going to call myself out.... sit back and wait for that :witch: to arrive.
> (in the meantime my boobs that are stinging non stop and my nausea that I can't seem to shift, can go back where they came from because they certainly aren't helping matters!)
> 
> Sorry if I seem so negative but I've just had enough of seeing no lines!
> 
> xx

awww whats going on. I think you have had a period since your last mc right? was that on time? if you are seeing something they do say a line is a line...

i have read a lot of here that people say frer are not as sensitive as the internet cheapies which is odd to me seeing as they are supposed to be early ones but perhaps they are right. people talk about 10miu ic's, do you know what level the frer picks up?

well its good to have a little caution, but Im still hopeful for you :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

:shrug: I had a normal period (ie 5-6 days bleed) about 6 weeks after miscarriage. Which is pretty normal. I had Ov pains and 14 days later AF started, so it was as normal as it could be off the back of a MMC

Only thing I wonder is my HCG levels and how quickly they should rise? If I only implanted 10/11dpo, then maybe they've not got high enough yet?? 

but I feel thats clutching straws.. and I should just expect AF!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> :shrug: I had a normal period (ie 5-6 days bleed) about 6 weeks after miscarriage. Which is pretty normal. I had Ov pains and 14 days later AF started, so it was as normal as it could be off the back of a MMC
> 
> Only thing I wonder is my HCG levels and how quickly they should rise? If I only implanted 10/11dpo, then maybe they've not got high enough yet??
> 
> but I feel thats clutching straws.. and I should just expect AF!

well if you see some sort of line thats promising, but if it was me I would also be expecting AF and then hopefully be surprised in a few days! did you do another test like the one you did on here? I wonder if it would be darker. and when you got your bfp with lottie were the tests negative then suddenly a bfp or did they gradually get there?


----------



## MummyCat

The ones with Lottie were either not there of very faint! 

I'll try again tomorrow if AF is not here... I have enough to test until 17dpo! Thanks for your support! 

Sorry to be such a nuisance! x


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> The ones with Lottie were either not there of very faint!
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow if AF is not here... I have enough to test until 17dpo! Thanks for your support!
> 
> Sorry to be such a nuisance! x

you could never be a nuisance!
and apart from a little :sex: what else am I going to do while waiting for my big fat polyp to be removed? :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

hahahaha.... enjoy that :sex: :) 

ps.. love the avatar :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Im going for reflexology today and tomorrow and hopefully wednesday too! she said to do 3 in a week before you ovulate. trouble is you need to stop 2 days before ovulation, but I dont know when that will be! if I go by the day my early period came full on then Im CD11 today. Im doing the OV sticks so will see if I get a surge this week. Im sure nothing is going to work until the polyp is removed but I might as well try as normal this month. im phoning on thursday regarding my polyp apt, im still annoyed that I had to wait a week to even book it with her
:wacko:

how is everyone else doing??


----------



## sherylb

I am fantastic! My test results came back normal so we are proceeding as normal with our babymaking. (I had an abnormal one in October and we had to spend $2000 to remove part of my cervix.)


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I am fantastic! My test results came back normal so we are proceeding as normal with our babymaking. (I had an abnormal one in October and we had to spend $2000 to remove part of my cervix.)

thats great news! and wow the cervix...was that an irregular pap and biopsy or something more? I havent heard of removing part of the cervix


----------



## sherylb

Yes it was an abnormal pap. I had mild and moderate dysplasia so I had to had LEEP in the hospital.


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah, hope you get that appt booked and enjoy the reflexology!!

Sheryl... good luck this cycle hun xx


----------



## sarahincanada

reflexology was a-m-a-z-i-n-g, I was in a deep state of relaxation!
she said the uterus area on my feet showed 'knots' so she massaged them out. I have another tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh... hope that helps hun!!!

I think I've been victim to a chemical pregnancy... I woke up to some spots of blood... AF is on her way... 2 days late! 

Because of the crazy symptoms and the faint lines... I think implantation must have failed and HCG never rose enough to give a decent line!

So on to next cycle.... but I wont be able to stress about it with you... as I'll be away! 

Hope your reflexology works babe... and good luck to Sheryl, Huggles, StillWaiting, HollyMonkey and anyone I've forgotten! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Oooh... hope that helps hun!!!
> 
> I think I've been victim to a chemical pregnancy... I woke up to some spots of blood... AF is on her way... 2 days late!
> 
> Because of the crazy symptoms and the faint lines... I think implantation must have failed and HCG never rose enough to give a decent line!
> 
> So on to next cycle.... but I wont be able to stress about it with you... as I'll be away!
> 
> Hope your reflexology works babe... and good luck to Sheryl, Huggles, StillWaiting, HollyMonkey and anyone I've forgotten! :hugs:

ahhh thats too bad....well at least you know you are very fertile and it wont be long till you are pregnant again :hugs: and having the vacation will be a great thing to get ttc off your mind....you will probably be so relaxed you will be even more likely to get that bfp next month! how long are you gone for?

going for another reflexology apt today, and tomorrow if I dont have an lh surge on my ov tests. Im very relaxed about this month as I feel until the polyp is removed I dont have much chance, so its a nice relaxing feeling (but it would be wonderful to get pregnant and not have to have the surgery!!)

how is everyone else, where are you in your cycle? I should be ovulating by this weekend...


----------



## MummyCat

We'll be back on the 20th Feb... so we'll be there for most of the cycle!

It's good... i need to get my mind off it! All my friends are pregnant around me and it breaks my heart to think i should be about 21 weeks pregnant right now! I should be more than half way through it and here I am... waiting for Ovulation again!

Have a great time at reflexology hun!!! I really hope it works a treat for you!! x


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies-

Mummy- im sorry it didnt turn out to be an awesome BFP this time....next time! 

Sarah- so sad that you have to wait so long:( seems when you know of a problem you just want to get it taken care of like yesterday. Just keep on keepin on and see what happens! 

Sheryl- congrats on the good test results! 

Sorry for missing anyone ladies- i could only remember what was talked about on this page, but hope everyone is well today!

The other night I found out my little sister is pregnant and had a bad weekend with the "woe is me". So went on amazon and spent 130 bucks on thermometer, MACA root, B vits, prenatals, FertilCM, and not sure what else we will see. I hope something works because I dont know how i'd get through her pregnancy and being so close without any success myself. Sigh. Still sad about it but cant wait for AF to come this month and start over with all my stuff I bought. Cant believe im going to temp! ARRRGGGGHHH. scary. Im CD 24 and feel absolutely nothign out of the ordinary except woke up with a bit of a cold coming on. Thats not very good!


----------



## sherylb

Temping is weird. I had a drop this morning and googled in the phone while DH was in the shower, hid phone when I heard him get out and got on the computer as soon as he was out the door. Apparently a drop at 4DPO is quite common. FF took off my O so I am hoping it will put it back tomorrow once it should go back up.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hello ladies-
> 
> Mummy- im sorry it didnt turn out to be an awesome BFP this time....next time!
> 
> Sarah- so sad that you have to wait so long:( seems when you know of a problem you just want to get it taken care of like yesterday. Just keep on keepin on and see what happens!
> 
> Sheryl- congrats on the good test results!
> 
> Sorry for missing anyone ladies- i could only remember what was talked about on this page, but hope everyone is well today!
> 
> The other night I found out my little sister is pregnant and had a bad weekend with the "woe is me". So went on amazon and spent 130 bucks on thermometer, MACA root, B vits, prenatals, FertilCM, and not sure what else we will see. I hope something works because I dont know how i'd get through her pregnancy and being so close without any success myself. Sigh. Still sad about it but cant wait for AF to come this month and start over with all my stuff I bought. Cant believe im going to temp! ARRRGGGGHHH. scary. Im CD 24 and feel absolutely nothign out of the ordinary except woke up with a bit of a cold coming on. Thats not very good!

well you never know....often the people with no symptoms end up pregnant.

is it your little sisters first? were they trying for long? let me know how the temping is, I purchased the thermometer but we havent tried it. but I like the idea it can tell you a lot about your cycle. is it true you need a few months of charts to compare or can you tell from the first month whats happening from the temps? I like that it shows if you are pregnant with the high temps.

remind me what your doctor said about the ovulation thing....and did you get a smiley face this month?? I still think perhaps you should get that checked out, also just because you get a LH surge doesnt mean you actually ovulate. I think my bloods show I am ovulating but its all so confusing I cant remember. She just mentioned Clomid as I had told her about the really early period and she thinks I didnt ovulate that cycle.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hey sarah- I dont have answers to your temping questions yet ive never done it! I am so going to stumble through this. I do know that yes, it'll show if you are preg or not....which im afraid to know actually because if the temp shows no right away i'll be so bummed til AF comes! But my doc thinks im fine because been preg before and asked if I was temping because she wont entertain the idea that im not ovulating without me temping for a bit to see first. So thats what i will do then! Its tough for me because i've been pregnant so she is convinced im fine! 

Yes its my sisters first, I think she was even on birth control:( So unfair! 
I never got my positive opks this month. Going to try Maca and see if that helps.....cant believe you are so far into your next month already! Starting to do OPKs yet?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hey sarah- I dont have answers to your temping questions yet ive never done it! I am so going to stumble through this. I do know that yes, it'll show if you are preg or not....which im afraid to know actually because if the temp shows no right away i'll be so bummed til AF comes! But my doc thinks im fine because been preg before and asked if I was temping because she wont entertain the idea that im not ovulating without me temping for a bit to see first. So thats what i will do then! Its tough for me because i've been pregnant so she is convinced im fine!
> 
> Yes its my sisters first, I think she was even on birth control:( So unfair!
> I never got my positive opks this month. Going to try Maca and see if that helps.....cant believe you are so far into your next month already! Starting to do OPKs yet?

yes I started 3 days ago and just light 2nd lines right now. everything is shifted because of that stupid early period so Im CD12 today I think. I hope I get my smiley face this week! perhaps the reflexology will boost my chances. hubby and I are :sex: every other day this month so then I know theres something up there at all times!!
seeing as you have purchased all those items I bet you will be pregnant and have no use for them! that would be great :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

haha that would be awesome if i didnt have to use the stuff but i tested today (who knows why, i must have gone mad) and was BFN. I am CD 24 out of a 30-32 day cycle and really doubt i ovulated but just wanted to POAS! I never do that! I have gone bonkers for sure! But its also clarifying to me, that im definately not pregnant this month and will not be...so aggravating! Now the wait for AF. sigh. 

I so so so hope you get your smiley this month. Seems like you are due for a nice big O!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> haha that would be awesome if i didnt have to use the stuff but i tested today (who knows why, i must have gone mad) and was BFN. I am CD 24 out of a 30-32 day cycle and really doubt i ovulated but just wanted to POAS! I never do that! I have gone bonkers for sure! But its also clarifying to me, that im definately not pregnant this month and will not be...so aggravating! Now the wait for AF. sigh.
> 
> I so so so hope you get your smiley this month. Seems like you are due for a nice big O!

haha perhaps 2 eggs will pop out and make up for last month!! and then together they will crush my polyp and implant :haha:

its still a little early to test, so you never know. however the months i didnt get a positive ov test I felt the same, just wanted it over. do you buy the internet cheapie tests? I got ten 10 miu cheapies with my 20 pack of smiley tests. i think thats the most sensitive but then I read a lot about evaps and things.


----------



## nypage1981

Yup I have Internet cheapies. Have never ever seen an evaporate or false result so I just stick with em. Having them so cheap doesn't ,ake me feel as guilty to test at rediculous times!


----------



## Lisa7

Sarah, you will crush :pop: that polyp and get your BFP.


----------



## MummyCat

NyPage... not long to wait now to find out... I wouldn't count yourself out just yet hun!!

Sarah, how was your reflexology? :D CRUSH that Polyp!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> NyPage... not long to wait now to find out... I wouldn't count yourself out just yet hun!!
> 
> Sarah, how was your reflexology? :D CRUSH that Polyp!! :hugs:

the 2nd session was great too, Im having a final one today. you get a deep sense of relaxation during and after. she had suggested 3 as a booster, Im supposed to stop 2-3 days before Ovulation, but as I dont know exactly when that is Im stopping today. then I cant have it again until my next period. Im not expecting anything this month obviously, but its great to start getting my body into balance anyway.

did your spotting turn into anything more?


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh... sounds lovely!! 
I hope it works!!

Oh yeah, AF here in full flow! (YEY).. I'm relieved, rather get it over with and head on to the next cycle! x


----------



## sarahincanada

Lisa7 said:


> Sarah, you will crush :pop: that polyp and get your BFP.

love that smiley!!
how are you doing?


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Oooh... sounds lovely!!
> I hope it works!!
> 
> Oh yeah, AF here in full flow! (YEY).. I'm relieved, rather get it over with and head on to the next cycle! x

yay good pma, at least you have your trip. will you be on here when in sa? otherwise its going to be a boring 2WW for me! I just hope to get a smiley face this week :shrug:


----------



## Lisa7

sarahincanada said:


> Lisa7 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, you will crush :pop: that polyp and get your BFP.
> 
> love that smiley!!
> how are you doing?Click to expand...

Glad you liked the smiley! 
I am well. Optimistic this month. DH was very happy to participate in :sex: at all the right times this week. So I think we have a good chance this time around. fingers X'd. I am trying OPK and temping for the first time. that's confused me a little,(3days of +ve OPK, no dip or increase in temp yet...) Oh well still optimistic for all of us.:flower:


----------



## sherylb

Lisa are you charting on FF?


----------



## Huggles

Hi ladies, I'm back! :wave:

Cruise was really lovely, thoroughly enjoyed it! Even managed to get in 2 sessions of :sex: so I reckon i'm pretty covered in that department. However, I don't think i've ov'd yet because I still haven't had that significantly increased CM i usually get around ov time, so it might still be coming this weekend, will have to wait and see.

Sarah, glad you enjoyed your reflexology, fx'd it works for you!


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah it may be possible but I'm unlikely to get much of a chance! Internet connectivity wont be a huge issues, it's my inlaws looking over my shoulder that will be the issue :)

I'll have better luck with facebook messages :)

Huggles welcome back and glad you had a lovely cruise!!! *fingers crossed* for you!! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back! :wave:
> 
> Cruise was really lovely, thoroughly enjoyed it! Even managed to get in 2 sessions of :sex: so I reckon i'm pretty covered in that department. However, I don't think i've ov'd yet because I still haven't had that significantly increased CM i usually get around ov time, so it might still be coming this weekend, will have to wait and see.
> 
> Sarah, glad you enjoyed your reflexology, fx'd it works for you!

welcome back! do you do the ov tests or anything or just go by cm? I am doing the ov tests and no positive yet, but yesterday I noticed increase cm. i dont really know all the different cm's and how to know what they mean...I find it very confusing it all seems the same and I just have extra or not!! do you ever get O cramps? I did notice them 1 day after my positive ov tests, but because I havent had a positive in a while I havent noticed them.

we have been :sex: every other night. my hubby is so good with all of this, at the very beginning he would say no Im tired but once I talked to him and said look if we are doing this I need your commitment he has been great and even if exhausted will donate some sperm :haha:

so quite a few of us are in the 2WW or almost there, hope it goes quickly and :dust: for everyone!


----------



## babyhopes23

Hi Sarah...thanks for guiding me to this thread... well ladies here i am again cycle 12 exactly a year since ive been trying... i must admit, i lost all hopes last month and didnt try at all.

my periods have been fluctuating this month, came really late, could be because i suffered from food poisoning and had a certain surgery in december. 

i had a HSG done in october and im all clear, hubby has agreed finally to go for SA next week. 

waiting for next week... doc has advised to wait a week since hubby was taking pills some stomach bug and doc says to wait as pills will be in his system and it may cause a different reading in the report.

babydust to all of you.. im taking EPO and omega 3-6-9 daily along with a pregnacare multivitamin.

xxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Good morning ladies! Sarah- Extra CM is great! I never get that! But i DO get ovulation pains....when I was ovulating that is. They corresponded pretty well with the surge on my OPKs so I was more confident then....but for 2 cycles now, no positive OPK and no cramping for ovulationg. Hrumph. Im going to quit EPO the next cycle and do Maca. Hope i ovulate nicely then. 

Whose going on vacation to SA? And what is SA?


----------



## sherylb

Sarah this link can help you with CM:

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/conception/cervical-mucus-can-indicate-ovulation-fertile


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> Hi Sarah...thanks for guiding me to this thread... well ladies here i am again cycle 12 exactly a year since ive been trying... i must admit, i lost all hopes last month and didnt try at all.
> 
> my periods have been fluctuating this month, came really late, could be because i suffered from food poisoning and had a certain surgery in december.
> 
> i had a HSG done in october and im all clear, hubby has agreed finally to go for SA next week.
> 
> waiting for next week... doc has advised to wait a week since hubby was taking pills some stomach bug and doc says to wait as pills will be in his system and it may cause a different reading in the report.
> 
> babydust to all of you.. im taking EPO and omega 3-6-9 daily along with a pregnacare multivitamin.
> 
> xxxxx


great to see you! so where in your cycle now? the long period is annoying, I find anything different when you are TTC is really upsetting. last month I had a period Dec 25 and then 2 and a half weeks later another! my FS thinks I didnt ovulate. I spotted weird for a week then 3 days of heavy so I counted my cycle day from the day I was bleeding onto a pad. but as it was so early and weird bleeding its really thrown me off and I just hope this month I will ovulate. are you doing the ov sticks or anything else apart from the vitamins?
keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Good morning ladies! Sarah- Extra CM is great! I never get that! But i DO get ovulation pains....when I was ovulating that is. They corresponded pretty well with the surge on my OPKs so I was more confident then....but for 2 cycles now, no positive OPK and no cramping for ovulationg. Hrumph. Im going to quit EPO the next cycle and do Maca. Hope i ovulate nicely then.
> 
> Whose going on vacation to SA? And what is SA?

yeah its weird, it felt really creamy and wet yesterday, like loads of it (Im not going to put TMI as really when is any of this TMI on here!!!). I remember getting that each month so I will write that down with my ov tests results. I want to start doing the temps too, can I start now or wait till the start of a new cycle?

when is AF due for you?

LOL Mummycat is going to South Africa so I put SA earlier in the thread, but SA is also Semen Analysis and thats what babyhopes23 hubby is going for next week!!! confusing huh


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Sarah this link can help you with CM:
> 
> https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/conception/cervical-mucus-can-indicate-ovulation-fertile

thanks for that link!

I didnt examine it, I just noticed wetness. So I am looking for wet, slippery for fertile cm, they do say in the link 'You may find this mucus is more abundant than the previous forms of mucus.' so Im thinking yesterday was fertile mucus.

and highly fertile is the egg white stuff. I never really understood what that was, so its supposed to be stringy if you try to stretch between thumb and finger. I will have to try that!

Im hoping this is right on track for me to ovulate soon, going by my last weird period Im CD14, and I used to get my smiley face on CD17. keep your fingers crossed for me, even though I dont think I will get pregnant until the polyp is removed I really want regular cycles and to be able to detect my ov.


----------



## sherylb

You can start temping whenever you want.


----------



## sherylb

Thick/creamy is not fertile. Thin is closer to being fertile. I didn't have any EW this cycle and some people don't.


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... Yeah, I'm not going to Semen Analysis on holiday! Though it would be an interesting trip :rofl:

Good news Sarah!! *fingers crossed*

Seen the doc today, she wants me on baby aspirin and has prescribed me 5mg of folic acid instead of the 400 micro grams we get here in the pregnacare tablets.


----------



## olivetree83

Hi ladies, 

I would like to join you all. I am going to turn 25 this Valentine's Day and I would love to have an early birthday present! I am going to try to hold out testing until February 7th. AF is due on Feb. 1 or 2 roughly so that puts me at 8DPO today. I'm not sure if I'm just being mental and dreaming up symptoms but here is what I am feeling so far:

Cramps off and on since 3DPO
Tender bb's/nipples (mainly the right one though haha)
an increased and decreased appetite if that makes sense...i don't feel hungry when i normally do then i get starving suddenly and have to eat
slight nausea, don't even know if i can call it that.
small patches of watery cm the pat couple of days throughout the day
tired but i also haven't been sleeping very well, i keep waking during the night. 

Anybody else having symptoms they'd like to share?

I need some new friends on here!

Baby dust and luck to us all. 
Olive


----------



## sherylb

Are you charting on FF Olive? I like to see charts.


----------



## nypage1981

Welcome Olive! 

Mummy- thats what I thought first...SA= semen analysis! HOw fun, pack warm for that one...hahhaha. South Africa sounds a bit better;) What did your doc mention about baby aspirin? I put myself on that last month and wasnt really sure why, but seemed like the thing to do since i've been on everything else. Lol

Sarah- Yup- start temping anytime! I hafta wait for my BBT i ordered on amazon because i was too lazy to go to the store 2 blocks down teh street! Sheesh! We will be starting together prett much! Should be interesting...im so confused by the talk of it with women on here. I have no clue. Last AF was Jan 2.....so...gunna say im due around Jan 31? But thats not for sure since my last cycle was looooong im going off of a 30 day with this one. So, guess im 4 days away or something and totally getting BFN so im not praying for this month...just hope this next cycle brings some hope....


----------



## olivetree83

sherylb said:


> Are you charting on FF Olive? I like to see charts.

Yes I am, how do I share it with you?


----------



## sherylb

If you go to sharing on the menu on FF you can click on Ticker and set up a ticker. You may have already started one. Then you will use a code similar to this and you can put it in your signature. (User CP-->Edit Signature) I am going to put a space after url and one after img. Take both of those out. Also, replace the 332dc9 with the number in your url in both places.

[url =https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/332dc9]
[img ]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/332dc9/ttc.png[/img][/url]


----------



## olivetree83

olivetree83 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Are you charting on FF Olive? I like to see charts.
> 
> Yes I am, how do I share it with you?Click to expand...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31cc13
Would that be the link?


----------



## MummyCat

nypage1981 said:


> Welcome Olive!
> 
> Mummy- thats what I thought first...SA= semen analysis! HOw fun, pack warm for that one...hahhaha. South Africa sounds a bit better;) What did your doc mention about baby aspirin? I put myself on that last month and wasnt really sure why, but seemed like the thing to do since i've been on everything else. Lol

To increase the blood supply to the uterus and *hopefully* create a more hospitable lining for implantation! :D xx


----------



## nypage1981

Sounds good to me Mummy! I'll continue it!


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Thick/creamy is not fertile. Thin is closer to being fertile. I didn't have any EW this cycle and some people don't.

the link says Slightly Fertile for creamy, I didnt really examine mine but I know it was just a lot more than usual. I will have to start examining!


----------



## sarahincanada

olivetree83 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would like to join you all. I am going to turn 25 this Valentine's Day and I would love to have an early birthday present! I am going to try to hold out testing until February 7th. AF is due on Feb. 1 or 2 roughly so that puts me at 8DPO today. I'm not sure if I'm just being mental and dreaming up symptoms but here is what I am feeling so far:
> 
> Cramps off and on since 3DPO
> Tender bb's/nipples (mainly the right one though haha)
> an increased and decreased appetite if that makes sense...i don't feel hungry when i normally do then i get starving suddenly and have to eat
> slight nausea, don't even know if i can call it that.
> small patches of watery cm the pat couple of days throughout the day
> tired but i also haven't been sleeping very well, i keep waking during the night.
> 
> Anybody else having symptoms they'd like to share?
> 
> I need some new friends on here!
> 
> Baby dust and luck to us all.
> Olive

hi!!! :flower:
I dont really symptom spot anymore, the first few months I did and I realized people have basically the same whether pregnant or not.
one month I had pulling and tugging right from just past ovulation to my period, had a metallic mouth and loads of things I was so sure I was pregnant but I wasnt.
did you do ovulation tests or anything this month?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Welcome Olive!
> 
> Mummy- thats what I thought first...SA= semen analysis! HOw fun, pack warm for that one...hahhaha. South Africa sounds a bit better;) What did your doc mention about baby aspirin? I put myself on that last month and wasnt really sure why, but seemed like the thing to do since i've been on everything else. Lol
> 
> Sarah- Yup- start temping anytime! I hafta wait for my BBT i ordered on amazon because i was too lazy to go to the store 2 blocks down teh street! Sheesh! We will be starting together prett much! Should be interesting...im so confused by the talk of it with women on here. I have no clue. Last AF was Jan 2.....so...gunna say im due around Jan 31? But thats not for sure since my last cycle was looooong im going off of a 30 day with this one. So, guess im 4 days away or something and totally getting BFN so im not praying for this month...just hope this next cycle brings some hope....

wouldnt it be funny if we all got pregnant in the same month! 
hopefully next month :happydance:

I purchase a bbt from the local store, its not anything special so i hope it works. i think you are supposed to take your temp the same time everyday without moving out of bed is that right? I could set an alarm and have my hubby take it every morning. are you on FF? the therm came with a chart so I might record on there and then upload to FF.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- Yup, every am at same time with 3 hrs uninterupted sleep. Should be hard, cuz i get up for a pee a lot! I think im on FF but never used it. Im thinking we need to be thoug so we can compare and help out.


----------



## sarahincanada

I will try and figure it out this weekend and see how I do! that way we can look at eachothers charts in complete confusion!! :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Shall be interesting! I tested today again just to make sure since i dont really know where my cycle is and if i can have adult beverages this weeknd or not- BFN of course. AF due mon or tuesday so im totally out. Now hope its not late!.


----------



## sarahincanada

well not totally out as a lot of people dont get a bfp until their period is late (I was reading how even the frer have a low rate when early. unless you were using a 10miu or whatever its called.) anyway I know what you mean about the no hope thing, Ive felt the same because of the no surge thing and even this cycle not that into it as I just feel the polyp is in the way anyway. still theres still a good chance many of us will get a bfp by april and give birth this year! 

I dont know about the rest of you, but as the months go on I feel calmer, like Ive had so many cycles now that I get a period that I just expect the period to come now, and will be shocked if ever to get a bfp. I know other people become more upset as the months go on but I seem to be the opposite, I think the first few months of symptom spotting and hoping were much worse.


----------



## olivetree83

sarahincanada said:


> olivetree83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would like to join you all. I am going to turn 25 this Valentine's Day and I would love to have an early birthday present! I am going to try to hold out testing until February 7th. AF is due on Feb. 1 or 2 roughly so that puts me at 8DPO today. I'm not sure if I'm just being mental and dreaming up symptoms but here is what I am feeling so far:
> 
> Cramps off and on since 3DPO
> Tender bb's/nipples (mainly the right one though haha)
> an increased and decreased appetite if that makes sense...i don't feel hungry when i normally do then i get starving suddenly and have to eat
> slight nausea, don't even know if i can call it that.
> small patches of watery cm the pat couple of days throughout the day
> tired but i also haven't been sleeping very well, i keep waking during the night.
> 
> Anybody else having symptoms they'd like to share?
> 
> I need some new friends on here!
> 
> Baby dust and luck to us all.
> Olive
> 
> hi!!! :flower:
> I dont really symptom spot anymore, the first few months I did and I realized people have basically the same whether pregnant or not.
> one month I had pulling and tugging right from just past ovulation to my period, had a metallic mouth and loads of things I was so sure I was pregnant but I wasnt.
> did you do ovulation tests or anything this month?Click to expand...

Hi Sarah, 

This month was my first month trying ovulation tests. I had a miscarriage in October, I was only barely 5 wks along so I was worried for some reason that after the loss I wouldn't be ovulating so I broke down and bought 20 tests. I got three positives in a row last monday-wednesday. So we :sex: every other night since CD8 until I got the positive then all three of those nights! So I'm keeping my fingers crossed but not expecting anything. Like you said I am frustrated by the time that has gone by and as it continues to but I'm also calmer as I'm just used to seeing AF and getting let down. It's getting easier, but it isn't lessening my want so it's definitely still frustrating! I don't wanna go through intertility testing...

I've been temping and so far they have stayed up with a small dip two days ago. I am tired of seeing everyone around me fall pregnant while I just sit here and watch. :growlmad:

How long have you been trying for?


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I know everyone always says you arent out til witch shows but im kind of a cynic:) I know its not a wonderful trait, but staying real keeps me sane. I also dont look at people's pics of their HPT's and feed them lies! I cant believe how many people do that! 

I so hope we get a surge soon......remind me- you had always been ovulating before, also, right? I did, and had AF same time, and thought I was normal. Now BAM, im all screwy. Maybe TTC is tweaking my body out! Lets relax together- pass on the calm! I've begun more meditation and yoga. Hope to find some peace of mind.....cant hurt!


----------



## nypage1981

Olive- I dont want any testing either. I had a MC in october....but LAST october. Like over a year ago. Sigh. Even my lil sis is pregnant now and not trying:( So hard! How long you been trying?


----------



## sherylb

olivetree83 said:


> olivetree83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Are you charting on FF Olive? I like to see charts.
> 
> Yes I am, how do I share it with you?Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31cc13
> Would that be the link?Click to expand...

Your chart looks great btw!


----------



## olivetree83

@ nypage
I know, sometimes I feel like my frustrations are premature because in no way am I considered LTTTC. My heart breaks for everyone who has been trying for so long. January will be our 7th month trying. I am just so confused because I thought I would fall pregnant easily. Not a day in my life have I taken any form of birth control. I have had an HSG to make sure my tubes are clear. I guess the next step is a semen analysis. Part of me just doesn't want to spend the money though. I guess we'll have to if we go on like this much longer. It feels like all my friends are fallnig pregnant within like the first or second month of trying and what's worse is that one of them totally stole my nursery idea! It isn't fair, it's like do you have to take everything from me? Not only do you get to be pregnant but now you're taking an idea I've had for so long on an adorable nursery. UGH! Makes me so mad. i'm just so tired of having it shoved in my face whether it's friends, family, in movies, or on TV. 

@ sherylb-congrats on being newlyweds. that's so much fun! thank you for taking the time out to look at my chart. I looked at a bunch of pregnancy charts on FF today and it made me feel better. I felt like mine resembled a "sawtooth" chart. up and down up and down! as long as it's over the coverline I'm satisfied! Temping is hard.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I am not sure exactly what is going on with my own but yours looks normal. This is my first month temping and I am starting to thing my progesterone levels are low. I am going to see if my temps every go up to where they should be and if not I may need to do something else next month. I know there is an OTC progesterone creme that I could try. My temps are just not showing evidence of there being progesterone in my system past the 3 Ov highs.


----------



## sarahincanada

olivetree83 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> olivetree83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would like to join you all. I am going to turn 25 this Valentine's Day and I would love to have an early birthday present! I am going to try to hold out testing until February 7th. AF is due on Feb. 1 or 2 roughly so that puts me at 8DPO today. I'm not sure if I'm just being mental and dreaming up symptoms but here is what I am feeling so far:
> 
> Cramps off and on since 3DPO
> Tender bb's/nipples (mainly the right one though haha)
> an increased and decreased appetite if that makes sense...i don't feel hungry when i normally do then i get starving suddenly and have to eat
> slight nausea, don't even know if i can call it that.
> small patches of watery cm the pat couple of days throughout the day
> tired but i also haven't been sleeping very well, i keep waking during the night.
> 
> Anybody else having symptoms they'd like to share?
> 
> I need some new friends on here!
> 
> Baby dust and luck to us all.
> Olive
> 
> hi!!! :flower:
> I dont really symptom spot anymore, the first few months I did and I realized people have basically the same whether pregnant or not.
> one month I had pulling and tugging right from just past ovulation to my period, had a metallic mouth and loads of things I was so sure I was pregnant but I wasnt.
> did you do ovulation tests or anything this month?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> 
> This month was my first month trying ovulation tests. I had a miscarriage in October, I was only barely 5 wks along so I was worried for some reason that after the loss I wouldn't be ovulating so I broke down and bought 20 tests. I got three positives in a row last monday-wednesday. So we :sex: every other night since CD8 until I got the positive then all three of those nights! So I'm keeping my fingers crossed but not expecting anything. Like you said I am frustrated by the time that has gone by and as it continues to but I'm also calmer as I'm just used to seeing AF and getting let down. It's getting easier, but it isn't lessening my want so it's definitely still frustrating! I don't wanna go through intertility testing...
> 
> I've been temping and so far they have stayed up with a small dip two days ago. I am tired of seeing everyone around me fall pregnant while I just sit here and watch. :growlmad:
> 
> How long have you been trying for?Click to expand...

sorry about the mc :hugs: its great you got the positives and you :sex: around the perfect time so you have a good chance. I hear of some people falling pregnant quite soon after a MC. my best friend had to wait a year after hers but now she has a beautiful baby girl. Im sure it will happen for you, until then we can keep you company :flower:

we have been loosely trying since feb '10, but only properly since sept '10 and I had a month where my mum was here so didnt get in much :sex: and then this month I didnt ovulate, so I cant really complain about too many proper months trying I guess.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- I know everyone always says you arent out til witch shows but im kind of a cynic:) I know its not a wonderful trait, but staying real keeps me sane. I also dont look at people's pics of their HPT's and feed them lies! I cant believe how many people do that!
> 
> I so hope we get a surge soon......remind me- you had always been ovulating before, also, right? I did, and had AF same time, and thought I was normal. Now BAM, im all screwy. Maybe TTC is tweaking my body out! Lets relax together- pass on the calm! I've begun more meditation and yoga. Hope to find some peace of mind.....cant hurt!

haha Im a cynic too, i always tell people you arent out yet but with myself I always assume Im out so when I get my period Im not too upset.

and dont get me going on peoples pregnancy tests .i had a few issues in the preg test gallery recently that blew up so Im not commenting on them anymore! I was getting frustrated as there was 3 threads in there where the tests were obviously negative, and you have people saying 'i see a line' and 'congrats'. I feel so bad for the person getting their hopes up and was talking realistically on the threads. people dont like that and I got into a few arguments. thing is, with positive tests you dont have to guess if theres a 2nd line and even if they are seeing something in real life and you dont then usually the next day its darker and you see something. but these threads have pages of obviously negative tests. all 3 ended up not pregnant.

and yes, I was ovulating I think. We stayed loosely trying to TTC last february and I did an ovulation test that month (I just counted 14 days after my last period), and funnily enough the first one was positive! I thought wow this was easy. then I didnt buy anymore and we were just NTNP up until September which is when I printed a calender and started keeping track. So Sept & Oct I got positives I think it was, then it went all screwy. However November my mum was here so I didnt test everyday, December I did get a dark 2nd line but not an actual smiley face, and then this months nothing and early period. I do wonder as well! my FS said that my flying to and back from England could have messed up my cycle. And I have read stress is not good. I really dont feel like I stress about my cycle, but I have stresses with work. I hope the reflexology will help and Ive actually cut down on work this year (Im self employed). Is your job stressy? I agree lets try to relax more and get our cycles back to normal. Just did an ov test and still nothing, Im CD 14 today, Sept & Oct I got the smiley on CD 17.


----------



## sarahincanada

olivetree83 said:


> @ nypage
> Part of me just doesn't want to spend the money though. I guess we'll have to if we go on like this much longer. .

oh do you have to pay for fertility testing in the US? Ive heard of you guys having to pay for things or have insurance but I wasnt sure for what. IN Canada we have a national heath service just like in the UK. My testing so far has all been covered, so was hubbies SA. My polyp removal will be covered.
I think its only when I start actual fertility treatment I would have to pay. My next step after polyp removal is clomid, and with that I would pay for the prescription. thats too bad if you have to pay for things down there:nope:


----------



## sherylb

My insurance pays for testing to see if there is a fertility problem but nothing else if there is one.


----------



## nypage1981

Mine will after 6months or a year. Assholes. Lol. I need it now! So guess I just haft figure it out on my own.


----------



## sherylb

Oh I hadn't thought about that. I only asked if they covered it.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im self employed, so if I ever have to do IVF or anything I will have to pay for it myself, but I think I get a bit back on my taxes. hopefully won't get to that point!


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah...thanks for guiding me to this thread... well ladies here i am again cycle 12 exactly a year since ive been trying... i must admit, i lost all hopes last month and didnt try at all.
> 
> my periods have been fluctuating this month, came really late, could be because i suffered from food poisoning and had a certain surgery in december.
> 
> i had a HSG done in october and im all clear, hubby has agreed finally to go for SA next week.
> 
> waiting for next week... doc has advised to wait a week since hubby was taking pills some stomach bug and doc says to wait as pills will be in his system and it may cause a different reading in the report.
> 
> babydust to all of you.. im taking EPO and omega 3-6-9 daily along with a pregnacare multivitamin.
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> 
> great to see you! so where in your cycle now? the long period is annoying, I find anything different when you are TTC is really upsetting. last month I had a period Dec 25 and then 2 and a half weeks later another! my FS thinks I didnt ovulate. I spotted weird for a week then 3 days of heavy so I counted my cycle day from the day I was bleeding onto a pad. but as it was so early and weird bleeding its really thrown me off and I just hope this month I will ovulate. are you doing the ov sticks or anything else apart from the vitamins?
> keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...


No ! to be honest sarah i havent used OPK'S last year except for two months. they are very expensive but i guess worth it. i tried it for two cycles and got positives on both and DTD but i never fell pregnant. all other cycles were just regular sex and multivitamins.

i might wait for his SA before i decide what to do next. because of the fluctuation and delay in my period, i am on CD 12 today, justv having sex every other day to cover it up. i dont think everyday is possible, it puts me off and makes me very sore ! sorry if TMI 

sorry to hear about your AF fluctuation as well.. the best part about all is you sound so positive every time, you dont seem to feel let down or anything..atleast thats how i read your posts. its amazing !

FX'D for us and everyone else..


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm back! :wave:
> 
> Cruise was really lovely, thoroughly enjoyed it! Even managed to get in 2 sessions of :sex: so I reckon i'm pretty covered in that department. However, I don't think i've ov'd yet because I still haven't had that significantly increased CM i usually get around ov time, so it might still be coming this weekend, will have to wait and see.
> 
> Sarah, glad you enjoyed your reflexology, fx'd it works for you!
> 
> welcome back! do you do the ov tests or anything or just go by cm? I am doing the ov tests and no positive yet, but yesterday I noticed increase cm. i dont really know all the different cm's and how to know what they mean...I find it very confusing it all seems the same and I just have extra or not!! do you ever get O cramps? I did notice them 1 day after my positive ov tests, but because I havent had a positive in a while I havent noticed them.
> 
> we have been :sex: every other night. my hubby is so good with all of this, at the very beginning he would say no Im tired but once I talked to him and said look if we are doing this I need your commitment he has been great and even if exhausted will donate some sperm :haha:
> 
> so quite a few of us are in the 2WW or almost there, hope it goes quickly and :dust: for everyone!Click to expand...

Got some catching up to do! Been so busy at work yesterday and today, so no time for BnB :(
AND we got the keys to our new house last night so there in the evenings - cleaning/painting/moving etc, so no time at home for BnB either :(

I don't use opk's. I just go by CM - as in what i notice when i wipe.
Then i noticed the last two months that I got bad cramps/pains for about half an hour a day or two after the increased CM, so i'm guessing those were ov pains.
Usually the increased CM comes 2 days before ov (for me at any rate). I can't relaly tell the difference between all the different kinds, but I do notice that there is significatnly more for about 2 days in the middle of the month. Sometimes i actually use a panty liner cos there's so much and otherwise my knickers are constantly wet. And it's usually thickish i think, not very thin and watery. I think i'm actually getting to that point today/tomorrow, so will probably ov this weekend.
The days with the increased CM are your most fertile days and the most important days to BD on.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah...thanks for guiding me to this thread... well ladies here i am again cycle 12 exactly a year since ive been trying... i must admit, i lost all hopes last month and didnt try at all.
> 
> my periods have been fluctuating this month, came really late, could be because i suffered from food poisoning and had a certain surgery in december.
> 
> i had a HSG done in october and im all clear, hubby has agreed finally to go for SA next week.
> 
> waiting for next week... doc has advised to wait a week since hubby was taking pills some stomach bug and doc says to wait as pills will be in his system and it may cause a different reading in the report.
> 
> babydust to all of you.. im taking EPO and omega 3-6-9 daily along with a pregnacare multivitamin.
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> 
> great to see you! so where in your cycle now? the long period is annoying, I find anything different when you are TTC is really upsetting. last month I had a period Dec 25 and then 2 and a half weeks later another! my FS thinks I didnt ovulate. I spotted weird for a week then 3 days of heavy so I counted my cycle day from the day I was bleeding onto a pad. but as it was so early and weird bleeding its really thrown me off and I just hope this month I will ovulate. are you doing the ov sticks or anything else apart from the vitamins?
> keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No ! to be honest sarah i havent used OPK'S last year except for two months. they are very expensive but i guess worth it. i tried it for two cycles and got positives on both and DTD but i never fell pregnant. all other cycles were just regular sex and multivitamins.
> 
> i might wait for his SA before i decide what to do next. because of the fluctuation and delay in my period, i am on CD 12 today, justv having sex every other day to cover it up. i dont think everyday is possible, it puts me off and makes me very sore ! sorry if TMI
> 
> sorry to hear about your AF fluctuation as well.. the best part about all is you sound so positive every time, you dont seem to feel let down or anything..atleast thats how i read your posts. its amazing !
> 
> FX'D for us and everyone else..Click to expand...

yes I do try and stay positive throughout this whole thing, as stress can definitely make things even worse. I do feel a tinge of disappointment when I get my period, but then just look towards the next cycle. I keep thinking positive that I WILL get pregnant sometime soon and that helps. I really dont mind going for the fertility stuff as I feel at least I can know if something is wrong.

we are also BD every other day, my fertility specialist said doing that is good, so thought Id try it. but we are doing it practically all month, as you never really know when you will ovulate.

Im CD 15 day so not far ahead! :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm back! :wave:
> 
> Cruise was really lovely, thoroughly enjoyed it! Even managed to get in 2 sessions of :sex: so I reckon i'm pretty covered in that department. However, I don't think i've ov'd yet because I still haven't had that significantly increased CM i usually get around ov time, so it might still be coming this weekend, will have to wait and see.
> 
> Sarah, glad you enjoyed your reflexology, fx'd it works for you!
> 
> welcome back! do you do the ov tests or anything or just go by cm? I am doing the ov tests and no positive yet, but yesterday I noticed increase cm. i dont really know all the different cm's and how to know what they mean...I find it very confusing it all seems the same and I just have extra or not!! do you ever get O cramps? I did notice them 1 day after my positive ov tests, but because I havent had a positive in a while I havent noticed them.
> 
> we have been :sex: every other night. my hubby is so good with all of this, at the very beginning he would say no Im tired but once I talked to him and said look if we are doing this I need your commitment he has been great and even if exhausted will donate some sperm :haha:
> 
> so quite a few of us are in the 2WW or almost there, hope it goes quickly and :dust: for everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Got some catching up to do! Been so busy at work yesterday and today, so no time for BnB :(
> AND we got the keys to our new house last night so there in the evenings - cleaning/painting/moving etc, so no time at home for BnB either :(
> 
> I don't use opk's. I just go by CM - as in what i notice when i wipe.
> Then i noticed the last two months that I got bad cramps/pains for about half an hour a day or two after the increased CM, so i'm guessing those were ov pains.
> Usually the increased CM comes 2 days before ov (for me at any rate). I can't relaly tell the difference between all the different kinds, but I do notice that there is significatnly more for about 2 days in the middle of the month. Sometimes i actually use a panty liner cos there's so much and otherwise my knickers are constantly wet. And it's usually thickish i think, not very thin and watery. I think i'm actually getting to that point today/tomorrow, so will probably ov this weekend.
> The days with the increased CM are your most fertile days and the most important days to BD on.Click to expand...

I feel I have increased today too, I havent examined to see if creamy or thin though, but Im really hoping it means I will O in a few days!!! 
Lets go girls, lets all pop out a good egg and have that sperm find it!!


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah...thanks for guiding me to this thread... well ladies here i am again cycle 12 exactly a year since ive been trying... i must admit, i lost all hopes last month and didnt try at all.
> 
> my periods have been fluctuating this month, came really late, could be because i suffered from food poisoning and had a certain surgery in december.
> 
> i had a HSG done in october and im all clear, hubby has agreed finally to go for SA next week.
> 
> waiting for next week... doc has advised to wait a week since hubby was taking pills some stomach bug and doc says to wait as pills will be in his system and it may cause a different reading in the report.
> 
> babydust to all of you.. im taking EPO and omega 3-6-9 daily along with a pregnacare multivitamin.
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> 
> great to see you! so where in your cycle now? the long period is annoying, I find anything different when you are TTC is really upsetting. last month I had a period Dec 25 and then 2 and a half weeks later another! my FS thinks I didnt ovulate. I spotted weird for a week then 3 days of heavy so I counted my cycle day from the day I was bleeding onto a pad. but as it was so early and weird bleeding its really thrown me off and I just hope this month I will ovulate. are you doing the ov sticks or anything else apart from the vitamins?
> keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No ! to be honest sarah i havent used OPK'S last year except for two months. they are very expensive but i guess worth it. i tried it for two cycles and got positives on both and DTD but i never fell pregnant. all other cycles were just regular sex and multivitamins.
> 
> i might wait for his SA before i decide what to do next. because of the fluctuation and delay in my period, i am on CD 12 today, justv having sex every other day to cover it up. i dont think everyday is possible, it puts me off and makes me very sore ! sorry if TMI
> 
> sorry to hear about your AF fluctuation as well.. the best part about all is you sound so positive every time, you dont seem to feel let down or anything..atleast thats how i read your posts. its amazing !
> 
> FX'D for us and everyone else..Click to expand...
> 
> yes I do try and stay positive throughout this whole thing, as stress can definitely make things even worse. I do feel a tinge of disappointment when I get my period, but then just look towards the next cycle. I keep thinking positive that I WILL get pregnant sometime soon and that helps. I really dont mind going for the fertility stuff as I feel at least I can know if something is wrong.
> 
> we are also BD every other day, my fertility specialist said doing that is good, so thought Id try it. but we are doing it practically all month, as you never really know when you will ovulate.
> 
> Im CD 15 day so not far ahead! :dust:Click to expand...

True.. staying positive is important.. for some of us though it is very difficult ! but :thumbup: to you for your positive nature.

we are trying to dtd every other day for the whole month as well because im confused as to when i ovulate.. 

:dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls-

Hope we are all doing well. Im sick today so thats a bummer. I never get sick. And kinda crampy so AF is coming. So I woke up sick, and crampy. Lol. Thanks, body. 

Got a bunch of stuff in the mail last night. Vitex, FertilCM, BBT, and preseed....Dont know what to do with it all but went on a spree. I also am waiting for maca. I think i'll wait on all the other stuff and just take Maca, use BBT, and use preseed along with prenatals, baby spirin, and vitamin B complex. Heck- cant say im not tryin!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hi girls-
> 
> Hope we are all doing well. Im sick today so thats a bummer. I never get sick. And kinda crampy so AF is coming. So I woke up sick, and crampy. Lol. Thanks, body.
> 
> Got a bunch of stuff in the mail last night. Vitex, FertilCM, BBT, and preseed....Dont know what to do with it all but went on a spree. I also am waiting for maca. I think i'll wait on all the other stuff and just take Maca, use BBT, and use preseed along with prenatals, baby spirin, and vitamin B complex. Heck- cant say im not tryin!

haha thats great, you are definitely prepared! fingers crossed it happens for you

I am just doing the prenatals. I did buy preseed and use it a few times but my FS said not to as she is not convinced any product is completely sperm friendly. but theres been a lot of success on here so I think it probably works.


----------



## nypage1981

Have you gotten a smiley yet?


----------



## sarahincanada

i test at night, so will let you know later! I have increased cm, I tried to look closer at it but I cant tell if its creamy or thin I have no clue!! good job Im not just relying on that!!

Im so annoyed, last week my FS receptionist said to call her in a week regarding my polyp appointment. so I called and left a message yesterday. I just got home and there was a message from her and she said 'I will call you as soon as I have some information but I dont have any information yet'. Im like huh? dont you just make an appointment? I wish I would just get pregnant this cycle so I dont have to deal with all that BS.

you know sick and crampy could be a sign of pregnancy but I wont mention that!!! we will just be cynical and assume AF is coming to see you


----------



## nypage1981

Thats bull @%*!. ... You know well enough that when you make an appointment it may be a few weeks out anyways, so why wont she just let you make the appointment already???? 

I love being cycical! Lol. Yeh, i figure if those are signs of preg, then i'd have bfp by now and it isnt so im not dummy! Plus, im in that "eat everything in the house, and hope my cat makes it out alive" frenzy! Thats my normal PMS thing. I craves every kind of snack until I cant breathe!


----------



## sarahincanada

well if she does come then at least you can look forward to starting another cycle, and this time detect your surge! and you are all prepared with all your goodies :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

I so am. This thermometer best tell me some answers to this whole ovulating thing! Sigh, it will be sooooo confusing sarah! Are you going to try as well?


----------



## sarahincanada

yes I think I will try the temping thing this weekend, I want my hubby to help with it and he wakes up before me so could perhaps wake me up to take it. do you do it the same time exactly each day? Im sure at first I will have no idea what is happening, I will have to read up on what the temps mean


----------



## sherylb

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/ff_fertility_signs.html#31

Here's the part on temping.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/ff_fertility_signs.html#31
> 
> Here's the part on temping.

thanks I will read that this weekend! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Have you gotten a smiley yet?

no smiley tonight, 2nd line is getting darker though so I hope its fading in. Lots of CM too. I hope it happens this weekend! if the line is darker tomorrow I may test 2 times to make sure I dont miss the surge. I will be so happy to see a smiley face, I took it for granted before!!

just did my ticker, I am day 15 of a 29 day cycle so it says I should ovulate tomorrow. I dont think these tickers are that accurate, I can only guess my cycle length and luteal phase. I'll put it up though as I keep forgetting my CD!


----------



## babyhopes23

Hi 

Today i went around the pharmacy looking for soy isoflavones as ive heard it helps in ovulation, couldnt find any.. bought my opk's digital ones, theyre quite expensive arent they..

im planning on starting my opks on CD14 as it is CD12 today and i had a 40 day cycle from last month so i really dont think ill be catching it anytime soon. but will BD for good measure.

have anyone of you tried the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan)?

has it worked for any one you know?

xx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> Hi
> 
> Today i went around the pharmacy looking for soy isoflavones as ive heard it helps in ovulation, couldnt find any.. bought my opk's digital ones, theyre quite expensive arent they..
> 
> im planning on starting my opks on CD14 as it is CD12 today and i had a 40 day cycle from last month so i really dont think ill be catching it anytime soon. but will BD for good measure.
> 
> have anyone of you tried the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan)?
> 
> has it worked for any one you know?
> 
> xx

hi! Im not sure how much it costs there, but in Canada its $55 for 7 sticks which is very expensive. But in England I saw they had 20 sticks for more or less the same price. So I found them on ebay, if you want I can send you the link. Even with the postage to Canada it was much cheaper than whats in the stores. its the proper clearblue sealed box.

I did the smep the first 2 months, I may do it this month if I get my smiley face as I like the idea that you BD every night for 3 nights after the smiley face. But my fertility specialist said every other night is sufficent so I was going to do that. But I know if I get my smiley face every other night seems so far away and I will probably end up doing smep!


----------



## sherylb

I meant to follow SMEP this month but it was my first cycle and I was afraid I would miss the + OPK so we started doing it every day when I had FQCM.


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Today i went around the pharmacy looking for soy isoflavones as ive heard it helps in ovulation, couldnt find any.. bought my opk's digital ones, theyre quite expensive arent they..
> 
> im planning on starting my opks on CD14 as it is CD12 today and i had a 40 day cycle from last month so i really dont think ill be catching it anytime soon. but will BD for good measure.
> 
> have anyone of you tried the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan)?
> 
> has it worked for any one you know?
> 
> xx
> 
> hi! Im not sure how much it costs there, but in Canada its $55 for 7 sticks which is very expensive. But in England I saw they had 20 sticks for more or less the same price. So I found them on ebay, if you want I can send you the link. Even with the postage to Canada it was much cheaper than whats in the stores. its the proper clearblue sealed box.
> 
> I did the smep the first 2 months, I may do it this month if I get my smiley face as I like the idea that you BD every night for 3 nights after the smiley face. But my fertility specialist said every other night is sufficent so I was going to do that. But I know if I get my smiley face every other night seems so far away and I will probably end up doing smep!Click to expand...

Hi, 

sure send me the link, i could do with the cheap ones. i bought the clearblue 7 in a pack digital one with the smiley face. 287dhs which is very expensive in dubai local currency.

i want to follow SMEP this month, but im worried i will be too sore and it will add additonal stress to do it the three days when we are supposed to. but i guess i will have to give it a shot because i dont think i have been timing our intercourse at all the whole of last year except for two months.

thanks again sarah.. FX'D for your polyp appointment.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Just wanted to stop and say helllllllllooooooo! Good luck Sarah with the polyp appt!!!


----------



## sherylb

If you want to stick with every other day that would probably also be adequate from what I have heard.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Today i went around the pharmacy looking for soy isoflavones as ive heard it helps in ovulation, couldnt find any.. bought my opk's digital ones, theyre quite expensive arent they..
> 
> im planning on starting my opks on CD14 as it is CD12 today and i had a 40 day cycle from last month so i really dont think ill be catching it anytime soon. but will BD for good measure.
> 
> have anyone of you tried the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan)?
> 
> has it worked for any one you know?
> 
> xx
> 
> hi! Im not sure how much it costs there, but in Canada its $55 for 7 sticks which is very expensive. But in England I saw they had 20 sticks for more or less the same price. So I found them on ebay, if you want I can send you the link. Even with the postage to Canada it was much cheaper than whats in the stores. its the proper clearblue sealed box.
> 
> I did the smep the first 2 months, I may do it this month if I get my smiley face as I like the idea that you BD every night for 3 nights after the smiley face. But my fertility specialist said every other night is sufficent so I was going to do that. But I know if I get my smiley face every other night seems so far away and I will probably end up doing smep!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> sure send me the link, i could do with the cheap ones. i bought the clearblue 7 in a pack digital one with the smiley face. 287dhs which is very expensive in dubai local currency.
> 
> i want to follow SMEP this month, but im worried i will be too sore and it will add additonal stress to do it the three days when we are supposed to. but i guess i will have to give it a shot because i dont think i have been timing our intercourse at all the whole of last year except for two months.
> 
> thanks again sarah.. FX'D for your polyp appointment.Click to expand...

the first month we tried it it did feel a little 'chore' like, but the next month it was fine for some reason. I am usually fine with once a day, not too sore. You could consider preseed for some extra lubricant? most soreness would be from dryness I would think.

even if you did it the day of the smiley face and the next day I think that would be sufficient if you cannot do it the 3rd. my FS said that most people ovulate a day after their surge, so the day of smiley face and next day are perfect. I think they say the 3 days, skip a day and one more incase people are later ovulating. so you could try it for the 2 days for a couple of months, you dont want to get too stressed about it.

of course trying it every other day is good too, as the sperm is supposed to survive up there so theres always something up there. but I always feel that is so far apart when I know Im O'ing!

here is where I purchased it from, not sure if it will end up cheaper for you but you can have a look

https://stores.ebay.ca/fertilityplan
go to store > ovulation tests > and look for NEW!! CLEARBLUE DIGITAL OVULATION TEST - 20 STICKS

i looked and 287dhs is about $78 so that is pricey for the 7 pack and you can get the 20 pack for probably the same price (depending on shipping to dubai, that might be more expensive I dont know)


----------



## sarahincanada

Kylarsmom said:


> Just wanted to stop and say helllllllllooooooo! Good luck Sarah with the polyp appt!!!

hi!!!!! :flower:
omg your baby is now the size of a peach, that was quick! you look lovely
how are you feeling, are things better with your hubby?
I will pop on your thread see if you updated...


----------



## sarahincanada

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got my smiley face!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im so happy! (if Im happy now imagine if I get a positive preg test lol)

NY hopefully this is good luck for both of us and you will be next :flower:

Oh Im so relieved. I have been unenthusiastic about TTC the past few months after not detecting my surge. And after having that last period a week and a half early I was worried if I was even counting the days right. Im CD16 if I count from when the bleeding got heavy.

It was so funny, I screamed with excitement, hugged my hubby and then said I gotta go on baby and bump (he called it bump and dump a while ago, did make me laugh as it sounds somewhat correct!!).

We BD'd last night and I think I am going to BD tonight, (see I told you the every other night thing will go out the window!!). Leaving till tomorrow night seems ages away. So I guess Im back on the sperm meets egg plan.

anyway talk to you on monday, tomorrow hubby and I are going for a night in niagara falls (just over an hour away from our house). we got a great deal on a suite overlooking the falls for $150, with a $50 keg voucher! Im sure we will BD tomorrow night too, perhaps my baby will be named niagara :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Huggles

That's great Sarah - yipee for smiley :D
Fx'd you get a niagara baby! :baby:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Today i went around the pharmacy looking for soy isoflavones as ive heard it helps in ovulation, couldnt find any.. bought my opk's digital ones, theyre quite expensive arent they..
> 
> im planning on starting my opks on CD14 as it is CD12 today and i had a 40 day cycle from last month so i really dont think ill be catching it anytime soon. but will BD for good measure.
> 
> have anyone of you tried the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan)?
> 
> has it worked for any one you know?
> 
> xx
> 
> hi! Im not sure how much it costs there, but in Canada its $55 for 7 sticks which is very expensive. But in England I saw they had 20 sticks for more or less the same price. So I found them on ebay, if you want I can send you the link. Even with the postage to Canada it was much cheaper than whats in the stores. its the proper clearblue sealed box.
> 
> I did the smep the first 2 months, I may do it this month if I get my smiley face as I like the idea that you BD every night for 3 nights after the smiley face. But my fertility specialist said every other night is sufficent so I was going to do that. But I know if I get my smiley face every other night seems so far away and I will probably end up doing smep!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> sure send me the link, i could do with the cheap ones. i bought the clearblue 7 in a pack digital one with the smiley face. 287dhs which is very expensive in dubai local currency.
> 
> i want to follow SMEP this month, but im worried i will be too sore and it will add additonal stress to do it the three days when we are supposed to. but i guess i will have to give it a shot because i dont think i have been timing our intercourse at all the whole of last year except for two months.
> 
> thanks again sarah.. FX'D for your polyp appointment.Click to expand...
> 
> the first month we tried it it did feel a little 'chore' like, but the next month it was fine for some reason. I am usually fine with once a day, not too sore. You could consider preseed for some extra lubricant? most soreness would be from dryness I would think.
> 
> even if you did it the day of the smiley face and the next day I think that would be sufficient if you cannot do it the 3rd. my FS said that most people ovulate a day after their surge, so the day of smiley face and next day are perfect. I think they say the 3 days, skip a day and one more incase people are later ovulating. so you could try it for the 2 days for a couple of months, you dont want to get too stressed about it.
> 
> of course trying it every other day is good too, as the sperm is supposed to survive up there so theres always something up there. but I always feel that is so far apart when I know Im O'ing!
> 
> here is where I purchased it from, not sure if it will end up cheaper for you but you can have a look
> 
> https://stores.ebay.ca/fertilityplan
> go to store > ovulation tests > and look for NEW!! CLEARBLUE DIGITAL OVULATION TEST - 20 STICKS
> 
> i looked and 287dhs is about $78 so that is pricey for the 7 pack and you can get the 20 pack for probably the same price (depending on shipping to dubai, that might be more expensive I dont know)Click to expand...

Hi,

yeah i will definetely look this one up on ebay. you cant get preseed here in dubai so will have to look to buy it online. im usually a bit wary about lubricant even though ive heard great reviews about preseed.

im taking EPO to help with the CM. it seems to be doing good i guess, but soreness could be from maybe getting a bit too rough as well i guess. sorry if TMI.

wow, good on you for being able to go everyday once.. it gets a bit boring for me but i will try and do the SMEP this month for the first time.

they say that every other day is good as sperm can survive but i have a problem with holding it in there ! it always seems to come out and you dont even get softcups here which sucks !

im worried that if we do it every otherday, i might miss out on the important day in between as my O dates are crazy . they fluctuate so much. i have to strictly use OPK's if im going to seriously want to fall preg.

hey congratualtions on your smiley face. its good ! and youve got a cabin booked and all. going away always seems to reduce stress levels and make BD'ing a lot more fun and enjoyable as you feel the whole "im away" thing. !

good luck and hopefully you will get your BFP this month .

FX'D for all of us !


----------



## MummyCat

OMG.. fab news Sarah hun! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Thrilled to bits for you! Wouldn't it be so funny.... if the moment you were all sorted to get the polyp removed you went and fell pregnant! Sods law eh? :D 

Well fingers firmly crossed for you! Have a wonderful time at Niagra falls!! A friend of mine joked that if we conceive this cycle we'll have to name it Joey (after Johanneburg) :rofl:

Hope I catch you before we leave... but I'm sure I will...

Good luck to everyone else this cycle!! x


----------



## Huggles

Wooo, 1 more day til your holiday MummyCat!

I think i've lost my pma for this cycle. I don't know if/when i ov'd. I don't use opks/temp/chart so only go with cm when i wipe, so not very reliable. But i didn't get the cm i usually do around ov time so not sure if i ov'd at all or if i missed it.

But i need somewhere to count from so i'm taking ov day as saturday just passed - i had some cramping and slightly increased cm so i'll pretend that i ov'd then. That makes me 2dpo today. Not sure how i'm going to last another 12 days wondering! :wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun!! Lots of packing to do!! :D

I hope you ovulated this Sat and it'll fly by... before long you'll be almost testing! :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

sarahincanada said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to stop and say helllllllllooooooo! Good luck Sarah with the polyp appt!!!
> 
> hi!!!!! :flower:
> omg your baby is now the size of a peach, that was quick! you look lovely
> how are you feeling, are things better with your hubby?
> I will pop on your thread see if you updated...Click to expand...

we are doing much better, thanks!! Im feeling much better too! finally! I was supposed to have a big 13 week scan tomorrow but we are supposed to be getting a blizzard tonight! im so upset! Im tempted to drive in the blizzard to get there, lol!! how are you??


----------



## babyhopes23

i feel like i am digging my own grave.. i go for a trial run tomorrow afternoon at the playcare center here and if it works, i get the job.. its going to be tough staying around kids from 8-6 or whatever the time 5-6 days a week but yet not having your own to come home to... but atleast i think it would motivate me to try harder !!!


----------



## sherylb

Maybe it will help you take your mind off of it. I love spending time with my friend and her little girl. It keeps my mind off my own situation more often than not.


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats on the smiley sarah! Thats awesome! Finally, right? Hopefully you ovulate every month and not just every few. Im thinkin i may ovulate ever few. I hope i do this month! Still waiting for AF though which is now a 31 day cycle....not as bad as last one of 37, but still, come on!!! Sick of these long ones! 

How was Niagra? 

Mummy- when are you leaving? That will be so much fun! 

We are trying to plan a spring break vaca with my 7 year old daughter. She's never been anywhere with us so this will be so exciting!! 

Any other news or stuff going on? 

Sarah- did you start temping this weekend? I was planning to just start on CD1 but hasnt come to that yet!


----------



## MummyCat

NY page... have you tested?? Hope you're not left waiting too long!

babyhopes...that's a tough call, it may be a welcome distraction, but equally... it might be quite difficult to deal with! If it were me in your situation... I would struggle a little, but that's just because I get so damn broody! :rofl:

NYPage we leave for the aitport at 14:00 tomorrow (it's now 17:40) our flight is in about 24 hours time and it's an 11 hour flight from London to Johannesburg. Thankfully it's overnight but as Lottie is an infant... she's not got her own seat yet! :dohh: going to be a long journey!


----------



## babyhopes23

hahah yeah mummycat.. it maybe tough for me, we shall see how it all pans out. whether im terrified, shocked , or upset that i want my own.. or as sheryl says, it may help take my mind off as i maybe so exhausted from having the whole day with 25-30 kids, that i might just want to stay home afterward with my hubby which may help me relax while BDing !!!

could be anything..saw ur going on holiday.. well have a good one !! wow your kids called lottie that is such a nice name.! have a nie time in Jo'burg


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Thrilled to bits for you! Wouldn't it be so funny.... if the moment you were all sorted to get the polyp removed you went and fell pregnant! Sods law eh? :D

I would be very happy if that happened! but really not expecting anything to happen until its removed.

I just got home and catching up on the posts, did you leave already? if not have a safe trip and hopefully talk to you very soon :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Wooo, 1 more day til your holiday MummyCat!
> 
> I think i've lost my pma for this cycle. I don't know if/when i ov'd. I don't use opks/temp/chart so only go with cm when i wipe, so not very reliable. But i didn't get the cm i usually do around ov time so not sure if i ov'd at all or if i missed it.
> 
> But i need somewhere to count from so i'm taking ov day as saturday just passed - i had some cramping and slightly increased cm so i'll pretend that i ov'd then. That makes me 2dpo today. Not sure how i'm going to last another 12 days wondering! :wacko:

I know what you mean about loosing the pma when you dont know if you o'd. perhaps you can do temping or ov sticks next cycle to pinpoint it a little better?

and the next 12 days are going to be s-l-o-w!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Kylarsmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to stop and say helllllllllooooooo! Good luck Sarah with the polyp appt!!!
> 
> hi!!!!! :flower:
> omg your baby is now the size of a peach, that was quick! you look lovely
> how are you feeling, are things better with your hubby?
> I will pop on your thread see if you updated...Click to expand...
> 
> we are doing much better, thanks!! Im feeling much better too! finally! I was supposed to have a big 13 week scan tomorrow but we are supposed to be getting a blizzard tonight! im so upset! Im tempted to drive in the blizzard to get there, lol!! how are you??Click to expand...

im doing great thanks, just got my smiley face so lots of :sex: going on! glad to hear you are doing much better. did you get to the scan? I will check your thread


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> i feel like i am digging my own grave.. i go for a trial run tomorrow afternoon at the playcare center here and if it works, i get the job.. its going to be tough staying around kids from 8-6 or whatever the time 5-6 days a week but yet not having your own to come home to... but atleast i think it would motivate me to try harder !!!

awww hopefully it will just excite and motivate you to have your own! or could it put you off? only joking. lets us know how the trail run goes!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Congrats on the smiley sarah! Thats awesome! Finally, right? Hopefully you ovulate every month and not just every few. Im thinkin i may ovulate ever few. I hope i do this month! Still waiting for AF though which is now a 31 day cycle....not as bad as last one of 37, but still, come on!!! Sick of these long ones!
> 
> How was Niagra?
> 
> Mummy- when are you leaving? That will be so much fun!
> 
> We are trying to plan a spring break vaca with my 7 year old daughter. She's never been anywhere with us so this will be so exciting!!
> 
> Any other news or stuff going on?
> 
> Sarah- did you start temping this weekend? I was planning to just start on CD1 but hasnt come to that yet!

hi!!! urgh I hope that I ovulate every month from now on, but if not I will definitely get clomid. Im keeping my fingers crossed for you next month! 
I didnt start temping as we went away but I am going to this week. Oh and I still had a smiley face last night, so thats 24 hours, what does that mean! I will test again tonight. I havent really felt any O cramps, but I dont think I get those every month. did lots of :sex: this weekend so we are covered. even though Im so happy about the smiley face I still dont expect to get pregnant till my op, so feel calm and wont stress this 2WW. also purchased some exercise equipment as I want to loose 25 pounds and so if Im not pregnant this cycle it gives me some time to loose the weight and get healthier. I have a treadmill and go on that a lot, but wanted an eliptical and weight machine so got those.
I hope your cycle ends very soon, when you start your next perhaps you should use the ov test as many days as possible, incase you Ov some weird time in your cycles? that and temping would be good.


----------



## sherylb

I have decided to screw OPKs from this point forward.  I do just fine without the extra stress.


----------



## nypage1981

Still waiting for AF but totally have the cramps and headache so i know its coming....just wish it would not drag itself out so long and come on already! All I wanna do is sleep while im PMSing and my OH is going to be so upset already to come home and see what the house looks like after ive been here all day, and not lifted a finger. Oooops


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Still waiting for AF but totally have the cramps and headache so i know its coming....just wish it would not drag itself out so long and come on already! All I wanna do is sleep while im PMSing and my OH is going to be so upset already to come home and see what the house looks like after ive been here all day, and not lifted a finger. Oooops

We have both been doing the same thing all day. At least dinner is in the crockpot at our house. I am trying out a chicken stroganoff recipe someone recommended.


----------



## nypage1981

Yum!! Ive never heard of chicken stroganoff...and never in the crock! 

Im just thawing chicken now. LOOOOSER! haha. I couldnt even muster the motivation to get up and take out chicken. I hate PMS. Im such a load!


----------



## sherylb

I put mine in the fridge last night and then took it out this morning to finish it up. Here's the link:

https://www.parents.com/recipe/chicken/slow-cooked-chicken-stroganoff/

I am not sure if you are suppose to sign in to parents.com or not but I signed up to receive weekly recipes.


----------



## sarahincanada

I just did another ovulation test and its now negative, so the surge lasted 24 hours from saturday night to sunday night (or earlier today but I didnt test). I was worried it was going to be some weird long surge! I havent felt any Ov pains or anything, I wonder if its happened already! we :sex: saturday night, sunday during the day and this morning. The sunday session (sorry if TMI!) I had sooooo much cm it was crazy, hubby could not believe it and said it was almost too wet :dohh:

so I think most of us are either in the 2WW or starting a new cycle.....fingers crossed feb will be a good month for us :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

My temp makes it look like I Oed last night and I didn't feel anything out of the ordinary. I have read that lots of women don't.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> My temp makes it look like I Oed last night and I didn't feel anything out of the ordinary. I have read that lots of women don't.

yes i definitely am going to start temping for the next cycle, i really like that it can tell you so much!


----------



## MummyCat

Just popped on to say thanks :) and hope to see you all with BFP's by the time I get back! :D

I'm off to work for 4 hours and then we leave for the airport!! 


Will pop in if I can while on hols!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- 

Sarah and Sheryl- awesome that you 2 ovulated like the same days! Sheryl- that recipe sounds awesome- how was it? I want to try it now. My daughter just might even eat that....maybe. 

Im stiillll PMSing. Lol. Come ONNN. I thought vit B and EPO were supposed to help PMS- well apparently not for me. Sigh. I just wanna begin the next cycle! I hope Maca shortens my cycle a little. Im just starting it now for the first time. 

Good luck with your travels Mummy!


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Wooo, 1 more day til your holiday MummyCat!
> 
> I think i've lost my pma for this cycle. I don't know if/when i ov'd. I don't use opks/temp/chart so only go with cm when i wipe, so not very reliable. But i didn't get the cm i usually do around ov time so not sure if i ov'd at all or if i missed it.
> 
> But i need somewhere to count from so i'm taking ov day as saturday just passed - i had some cramping and slightly increased cm so i'll pretend that i ov'd then. That makes me 2dpo today. Not sure how i'm going to last another 12 days wondering! :wacko:
> 
> I know what you mean about loosing the pma when you dont know if you o'd. perhaps you can do temping or ov sticks next cycle to pinpoint it a little better?
> 
> and the next 12 days are going to be s-l-o-w!!Click to expand...

i seriously considered opks this month when i couldn't figure out what was happening, but of course it was already too late to start them. I've thought it for next month but I'm too stingy to spend the money on them! And I don't have a decent thermometer at home and reckon a good one would also cost a fortune, so might wait another month or two. If i'm still not up the duff by then I might consider opks...


----------



## sherylb

I have a cheap digital thermometer. I thought I would at least try this one out and see how it does. My book says that as long as you can see a clear thermal shift you are ok and I can so I am happy. Mine was $4 at Target. I have decided not to use OPKs anymore b/c I would rather save the money than spend it foolishly. The OPKs I did but I bought on Ebay with PG tests. 

I thought the recipe was delish. I think the only thing I would change is to pick up some fresh chicken b/c my hubby said the chicken tasted like fish.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Wooo, 1 more day til your holiday MummyCat!
> 
> I think i've lost my pma for this cycle. I don't know if/when i ov'd. I don't use opks/temp/chart so only go with cm when i wipe, so not very reliable. But i didn't get the cm i usually do around ov time so not sure if i ov'd at all or if i missed it.
> 
> But i need somewhere to count from so i'm taking ov day as saturday just passed - i had some cramping and slightly increased cm so i'll pretend that i ov'd then. That makes me 2dpo today. Not sure how i'm going to last another 12 days wondering! :wacko:
> 
> I know what you mean about loosing the pma when you dont know if you o'd. perhaps you can do temping or ov sticks next cycle to pinpoint it a little better?
> 
> and the next 12 days are going to be s-l-o-w!!Click to expand...
> 
> i seriously considered opks this month when i couldn't figure out what was happening, but of course it was already too late to start them. I've thought it for next month but I'm too stingy to spend the money on them! And I don't have a decent thermometer at home and reckon a good one would also cost a fortune, so might wait another month or two. If i'm still not up the duff by then I might consider opks...Click to expand...

because Im 38 I decided I was going to spend the money, but I was so happy to find a box of 20 for the same price as 7! I purchased a cheapish therm at the local drugstore, hope its ok and you dont need something fancy. I guess I will see when I start this week, just want to read up on it first and perhaps have a chart to write on then upload to that ff.


----------



## babyhopes23

the trial thing with the kids went on fine, i was with toddlers age of 3 and babies as well. i was reallly realllllllllllllllyyyy tired by the end of the day and my ears are still ringing with all the crying... they said i have to come in on thursday for another trial because thursday would be mommy and toddler day and they have many more kids coming in.. i might be temping there if im lucky. i still havent got the job.., im really tired though and today is BD day. negative opk, but the every other day thing. SMEP


----------



## sherylb

Good luck Babyhopes. 

Sarah at least you found a pretty good deal on OPKs if you think you have to have them.


----------



## sarahincanada

so one of the first friends I made on this site just got her bfp! im so happy for her. she said she didnt have many symptoms, so confirms my belief that those who get their bfp usually dont have many symptoms (compared to all the people who end up getting their period).

NY has yours come yet??


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, one of my buddies got a faint one yesterday so she is retesting Thursday with a digital test.


----------



## nypage1981

I agree Sarah! Those with less symptoms get it more than those who think every symptom means pregnancy.

No, mines not come yet. Sigh. I dont understand why now the last 2 cycles- no pos opk AND they are longer.....seems like my body is sooo fighting against me now. Hope Maca will help as it is supposed to help with longer, weird cycles. SO, im on CD 32 now and just waiting....have all the PMS symptoms so not like she isnt coming, just being slow! 

I also have a cheap thermometer- they arent expensive for the most part. You can even get 40 OPK strips for 15 bucks if you can handle the interpretation of fading lines. I dont find it to be so bad, so I do the cheap ones.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I agree Sarah! Those with less symptoms get it more than those who think every symptom means pregnancy.
> 
> No, mines not come yet. Sigh. I dont understand why now the last 2 cycles- no pos opk AND they are longer.....seems like my body is sooo fighting against me now. Hope Maca will help as it is supposed to help with longer, weird cycles. SO, im on CD 32 now and just waiting....have all the PMS symptoms so not like she isnt coming, just being slow!
> 
> I also have a cheap thermometer- they arent expensive for the most part. You can even get 40 OPK strips for 15 bucks if you can handle the interpretation of fading lines. I dont find it to be so bad, so I do the cheap ones.

that is soooo annoying. :nope: now forgive me as I dont know a whole lot about this stuff, but I thought you have to ovulate to have a period right? so surely you are ovulating if you keep having periods, even if they are late. I was reading about it all when I didnt get a positive ov test and then the early period, it said I had an Anovulatory cycle, where the bleeding is not really your period just from estrogen or something. Remind me how long were you testing with your ov sticks and not getting a positive? I do hope things calm down for you, its so annoying when TTC.

also hopefully temping will show what the ov sticks are not! even though I did get the smiley face (which lasted from Saturday to Sunday night) Im still not sure when I ovulated and wondered if temping would have shown that. The sperm meets egg plan says to BD the night of the smiley test plus 2 more, skip a night then one more. So today is my skip a night, but Im tempted to BD just incase I havent ovulated yet. Its funny how a smiley test can make me into a :sex: machine LOL

I wanted to ask you guys about flying: Im wanting to book some vacations the next few months as I feel I want to travel a bit before having babies. But I worry if flying can do anything. What are the rules flying in the first few months? my FS said my flight could have been what caused my no ovulation/early period so I do worry a bit. Should I forget the thoughts of travel and not book anything? Im sure its ok as flight attendants must get preg.

for me I dont trust the internet cheapie ov sticks, and I dont want to guess the lines. probably as Im 38 I dont have much time so going with the expensive stuff!! however I did get 10 free early test preg tests with my ov tests, so I might have to become a paos addict this month!!


----------



## sherylb

I have heard that having a period doesn't mean you are Oing. If you are having a regular period it's more likely that you are Oing.


----------



## NDH

nypage1981 said:


> I agree Sarah! Those with less symptoms get it more than those who think every symptom means pregnancy.


I sure hope so, cause I have no symptoms this month except that I feel AF coming on (not due for 3-4 days). I usually get every symptom in the book, and last month even had the metallic taste, so hoping not a single symptom is a good sign. Lol


----------



## nypage1981

Well actually I have also read and heard that you CAN have regular periods and not ovulate. Thats the tricky thing and that is why temping can be necessary. So it sure is possible and ive gone 2 cycles without signs of ovulation now. Before that, I had tested on and off with OPKS but finally started seeing the positives in july of 10.

I honestly would go for the BD tonight if I were you. The smiley is telling you a surge but O can happen from 24-48 hrs. Altho, even skipping tonight you should be fine:) 

Flying is fine usually in the 2nd trimester. Im not sure of the ovulation and flying....that seems strange. Maybe thats what happened to me then too FX'd!! Because I flew to NY when I was sposed to be ovulating soon:) BUT, for me, I am so so afraid to fly in the first trimester because of my MC and I'd hate for something to be happening during that time. It is safe for the most part if you dont have anything to worry about though. I'd say TRAVEL!! I am going to travel as planned, and let the rest fall into place I hope. Travel can relax you and make you have more baby making sex too:) My friend got preggers going to Germany, so flight cant do TOO much.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> I agree Sarah! Those with less symptoms get it more than those who think every symptom means pregnancy.
> 
> 
> I sure hope so, cause I have no symptoms this month except that I feel AF coming on (not due for 3-4 days). I usually get every symptom in the book, and last month even had the metallic taste, so hoping not a single symptom is a good sign. LolClick to expand...

it can be a good sign! good luck let us know what happens....are you testing?

I had everything, loads of symptoms, no symptoms, and never-had-before tugging/pulling and metallic taste, but all ended up in a period. i have wondered if I do conceive but the embryo is not able to implant. but definitely those people with BFPs on here seem to stumble upon it, usually in months they think they definitely are not!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Well actually I have also read and heard that you CAN have regular periods and not ovulate. Thats the tricky thing and that is why temping can be necessary. So it sure is possible and ive gone 2 cycles without signs of ovulation now. Before that, I had tested on and off with OPKS but finally started seeing the positives in july of 10.
> 
> I honestly would go for the BD tonight if I were you. The smiley is telling you a surge but O can happen from 24-48 hrs. Altho, even skipping tonight you should be fine:)
> 
> Flying is fine usually in the 2nd trimester. Im not sure of the ovulation and flying....that seems strange. Maybe thats what happened to me then too FX'd!! Because I flew to NY when I was sposed to be ovulating soon:) BUT, for me, I am so so afraid to fly in the first trimester because of my MC and I'd hate for something to be happening during that time. It is safe for the most part if you dont have anything to worry about though. I'd say TRAVEL!! I am going to travel as planned, and let the rest fall into place I hope. Travel can relax you and make you have more baby making sex too:) My friend got preggers going to Germany, so flight cant do TOO much.

ok you have twisted my finger, :sex: tonight lol. man I wish I was temping so Id know a little more about the O, we gotta do it for next cycle ny. what happens to your temp when you O?

my hubby loves figuring out things so Im going to get him on FF tonight.

my FS, when I told her I had started a period less than 3 weeks after my last she immediately said 'you probably didnt ovulate this cycle'. then I told her oh that could be the reason I didnt get a positive O test. and she said stress or travel can make that happen every now and then, and Id just been to england and back. who knows, it could have happened every if I hadnt travelled, but its still interesting.

I still havent heard about my polyp removal, cant believe it!


----------



## NDH

I'll be testing in the morning.


----------



## sherylb

Whenever you O your temp in a perfect world should rise at least .4 from the prior day. You are also supposed to count back 6 days and it is supposed to be at least .2 higher than the highest day and that's where you draw the coverline.


----------



## babyhopes23

so we didnt BD last night as i was so tired and so was he. it was impossible to try even. but definetely BD tonight and tomorrow night thursday as we cant BD after that for 3 nights because DH has to go for his SA on Monday and those were doctors orders.. !

i still shouldnt ovulate until the 9th so we shall see. im more interested to know what the result is going to be and am hoping against hope that everything turns out fine. i do not want to go through hell if everything is wrong. 


FX'DDDD


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> I'll be testing in the morning.

any luck?


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> so we didnt BD last night as i was so tired and so was he. it was impossible to try even. but definetely BD tonight and tomorrow night thursday as we cant BD after that for 3 nights because DH has to go for his SA on Monday and those were doctors orders.. !
> 
> i still shouldnt ovulate until the 9th so we shall see. im more interested to know what the result is going to be and am hoping against hope that everything turns out fine. i do not want to go through hell if everything is wrong.
> 
> 
> FX'DDDD

do you mean it will be hell if the SA comes back abnormal? FX'd it will be fine.

we didnt BD last night either, hubby was too tired then up early because of the huge snow storm. technically we were supposed to skip yesterday anyway, and do today. so I have followed the SMEP perfectly. I was excited to get my smiley face, but not expecting to get pregnant because of my polyp. So my 2WW will be easy going, but still slow!


----------



## nypage1981

And they've not called about the polyp sarah? Im confused, here in US, I would just call and talk to some scheduler lady and make the appointment.....im not sure what it is that you need to wait for???

and yes, we DEF need to temp. Im so dumb though. Every single morning im up for my pee and like "DAMN forgot to temp!".....I can start any time just cant remember!!!!! How am I going to to this?? Lol. Temp will just tell us if we did ovulate but cant really tell us when to start BDing because I think once its confirmed, its already happened. So thats why I think the OPKs are important too....they I think will predict the surge...then a day or 2 later hopefully our temps show we ovulated....In a perfect world. Which I cant imagine mine is perfect else i'd be knocked up 14 times by now!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> And they've not called about the polyp sarah? Im confused, here in US, I would just call and talk to some scheduler lady and make the appointment.....im not sure what it is that you need to wait for???
> 
> and yes, we DEF need to temp. Im so dumb though. Every single morning im up for my pee and like "DAMN forgot to temp!".....I can start any time just cant remember!!!!! How am I going to to this?? Lol. Temp will just tell us if we did ovulate but cant really tell us when to start BDing because I think once its confirmed, its already happened. So thats why I think the OPKs are important too....they I think will predict the surge...then a day or 2 later hopefully our temps show we ovulated....In a perfect world. Which I cant imagine mine is perfect else i'd be knocked up 14 times by now!

LOL so true!

Yes I would have thought booking an appointment would be easy too. When we were there for my sono the FS took me to her receptionist to book me in, but she wasnt there so we left. So I called and left a message (you never get her directly, always messages). That was when she called and said she doesnt have time to look into this and to call in a week. I called a week later and left a message, and on friday she left me a message saying 'she doesnt have any info, and she will call when she has the info next week'. I dont know what that means!! so I will wait till friday and if I dont hear back Im calling the main line to ask if this is normal. Its a huge hospital in Toronto, so perhaps it takes longer to book things. The trouble is I also want to book the removal in a time when I know Im not pregnant like between period and ovulation meanwhile she will probably leave a message with a date thats 12 dpo or something grrrrr

we looked for the thermometer we purchased yesterday and found the box but no therm :dohh: so Im going to go purchase another. You are right, you need to do the ov tests and temping. For example it would have hopefully told me when I O'd this week after my saturday/sunday smiley. My hubby set me up on FF yesterday (he loves figuring things out) and he is actually going to take my temp daily as he gets up earlier than me and can wake me, take it, and record it. he even put FF on his laptop so he can put in my temp, isnt that great. he is quite involved now :thumbup:. could that work for you or not? if it was left to me I would never remember! I just about remember to take my vitamins every night!!

so no AF yet? urghhh thats so annoying!


----------



## nypage1981

OMG sarah, can I have a clone of this guy??? Haahaha. Im still trying to figure out the best way because I work all different schedules and have lots of days I dont work at all.....BUT I am up to pee usually 2 times a night/morning so thats the tuff part. He wakes at 530am to go to the gym, so thats too early I think....so I was thining maybe I can try setting alarm for 730 and try to not drink a sip of anything before bed so im not up for peeing! IDK...we will see. 

So you lost your BBT already!! Haha. Mine is annoying....it beeps every 4 seconds for the whole time you are doing it so I dont know why i find that annoying but early in the am, to me its like a bomb ticking and probably raises my temperature because of my annoyance!! 

Def call them back soon and tell them you NEED to get rolling on this. If you want preg by april best get that sucker outta there! Has your FS said for sure you cant get preg with it in there? And if you did, would it be able to be carried to term with that polyp? 

NDH- anything yet? We like testers!!!!


----------



## sherylb

I think watching CF very closely will help if you are confused by the OPKs at all. I am going to do that and temp now that I know what part of my cycle I O on.


----------



## sarahincanada

NY remember I was telling you how Ive read that if you dont ovulate you dont have a proper period

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/ff_patterns.html

When you do not ovulate, you may or may not menstruate. Many women assume that if they are menstruating, then they are necessarily ovulating. This is not always true. You can still get what looks like a period even if you are not ovulating, though your cycles will probably be less regular and may be longer. You can still shed the lining of the endometrium which is built up through the increase of estrogen, even if you do not ovulate and this will look like a period. 

this is from another site

Q. Do you get a period if you don't ovulate?
A. No. However, if you don't get a period as planned you can still sometimes have breakthrough bleeding. In fact, breakthrough bleeding is not uncommon for someone who is not ovulating regularly. 

a lot of places seem to say that ovulation has to occur for all the other parts of your cycle to continue. if it doesnt, then you can get breakthrough bleeding but its not your period. Thats what I think I had on my weird cycle.

here was something else interesting:

6. How long do the egg and sperm live for?


An egg lives for about 12-24 hours after you ovulate, and sperm can live for five to seven days. Ideally, you need a lot of sperm on stand-by to pounce on that egg when it's released, so have sex in the days leading up to when you ovulate and a day after. You only release the one egg, but a single ejaculation from your partner will supply millions of sperm, so keep the supply up by having lots of sex.

so I bd'd 3-4 times before my O, with my hubbies super sperm thats billions of sperm up there. if nothing is happening its definitely something wrong with me :growlmad:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> OMG sarah, can I have a clone of this guy??? Haahaha. Im still trying to figure out the best way because I work all different schedules and have lots of days I dont work at all.....BUT I am up to pee usually 2 times a night/morning so thats the tuff part. He wakes at 530am to go to the gym, so thats too early I think....so I was thining maybe I can try setting alarm for 730 and try to not drink a sip of anything before bed so im not up for peeing! IDK...we will see.
> 
> So you lost your BBT already!! Haha. Mine is annoying....it beeps every 4 seconds for the whole time you are doing it so I dont know why i find that annoying but early in the am, to me its like a bomb ticking and probably raises my temperature because of my annoyance!!
> 
> Def call them back soon and tell them you NEED to get rolling on this. If you want preg by april best get that sucker outta there! Has your FS said for sure you cant get preg with it in there? And if you did, would it be able to be carried to term with that polyp?
> 
> NDH- anything yet? We like testers!!!!

she said that it COULD be making things more difficult as its quite a good size and could be in the way of the tubes or make implantation difficult, but it wont be a problem if I did get pregnant. although its a good size it terms of the current size of the uterus it wouldnt be long before the baby was much bigger and if the embryo implants in some other area it wont be a problem. wouldnt it be amazing to get pregnant this cycle so I wouldnt have to deal with all this booking bs. but I think that would take a miracle :angelnot:

i think not drinking before bed and setting the alarm sounds like a plan! and I will try and get a non beeping bbt as that is annoying!!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh thank you for looking that up.....now im more perplexed because get this- so when I thought I was ovulating for months and months, my period was super duper light and brown, and short. Like, the lightest flow tampon from day one and lasted 2-3 days. Then the last two, when I thought I was not ovulating, it was quite heavy and red. My cycle is making less and less sense as the time goes on! Hmmmm. so much to mull over. I will wait a few months before a doc visit since we have a lot of travels going on anyways so I dont want to push it too much right now....but im a mess!!! And a complete contradiction!


----------



## nypage1981

I hope you get your bfp this time round.....seems if you have BDed so much up to your ovulation you should have plenty of guys up there waiting for that egg!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Oh thank you for looking that up.....now im more perplexed because get this- so when I thought I was ovulating for months and months, my period was super duper light and brown, and short. Like, the lightest flow tampon from day one and lasted 2-3 days. Then the last two, when I thought I was not ovulating, it was quite heavy and red. My cycle is making less and less sense as the time goes on! Hmmmm. so much to mull over. I will wait a few months before a doc visit since we have a lot of travels going on anyways so I dont want to push it too much right now....but im a mess!!! And a complete contradiction!

that is weird! perhaps your normal is quite light, and the heavy is from the cycles being so long and increased estrogen or something? who knows :shrug: at least when you go and see them in the future you will have lots of tracking, if you get going on the temps that is!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I hope you get your bfp this time round.....seems if you have BDed so much up to your ovulation you should have plenty of guys up there waiting for that egg!!!

im as cynical as you so totally dont expect anything. when I get my bfp I will be completely in shock! 

hey did you start a profile in FF ready for your temps? as hubby did it I have no clue whats involved, I suppose I will put it up as soon as I have a few temps


----------



## nypage1981

I do have one, but Ive never put a temp in it so havent checked it to make sure I know how to log on in months! Did you buy the VIP thing?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I do have one, but Ive never put a temp in it so havent checked it to make sure I know how to log on in months! Did you buy the VIP thing?

no whats that??

one more bit of info, then i will stop!!

Can I have a period and still not have ovulated?

Having a period does not necessarily mean that ovulation has taken place. Some women may have what is called an anovulatory cycle, (meaning no ovulation) and can experience some bleeding which is mistaken for a period, but it is actually not a true period. This bleeding is caused by either a buildup in the uterine lining that can no longer sustain itself or by an estrogen level drop. The main way to decipher if ovulation is in fact taking place is by tracking the body temperature.

so thats it, we gotta temp!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Lol.; so basically, we have no idea if we've ever been ovulating without temping! LEts get to it! I hope it shows good stuff for us both! 

I guess on FF you can pay for VIP account with more options and bells n whistles? At least you could when I looked at it months ago.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Lol.; so basically, we have no idea if we've ever been ovulating without temping! LEts get to it! I hope it shows good stuff for us both!
> 
> I guess on FF you can pay for VIP account with more options and bells n whistles? At least you could when I looked at it months ago.

I will look into that when I put in my first temp then! Im off to the drugstore to get a new therm.....are you going to start tomorrow?


----------



## nypage1981

yes. I hope! The sooner the better.


----------



## sherylb

BTW they give you free additional VIP days whenever people sign up thru your chart. I paid $10 for a month and got a free month. Then I got another 5 days because someone signed up thru my chart. This was on top of the free month I got when I signed up.  You can compare the VIP and regular here:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/comparison.html


----------



## NDH

:bfn: :( And my cramps are getting worse so I'm pretty sure AF is definitely on her way :cry: I am so discouraged - getting pregnant wasn't supposed to be this difficult. This was my 25th month trying, and with only 26 day cycles that's a lot more than 25 cycles in that time.


----------



## nypage1981

So sorry NDH- thats truely a long long time. I hope its soon for you. Im LTTTC also and sucks! Hope you are well.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> :bfn: :( And my cramps are getting worse so I'm pretty sure AF is definitely on her way :cry: I am so discouraged - getting pregnant wasn't supposed to be this difficult. This was my 25th month trying, and with only 26 day cycles that's a lot more than 25 cycles in that time.

sorry to hear that :nope: remind me, have you talked to the doctor about why it hasnt happened yet? fingers crossed it will happen for you very soon. when I first joined baby and bump a girl joined my thread, shed been trying for 3 years, and got her bfp.


----------



## NDH

No I haven't been to a doctor yet, DH has been wanting to take it slow, but he's agreed to go. So as soon as AF arrives will be making an appointment. Nervous though, as I don't like doctors much and don't even have one here. But it's definitely time to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> so we didnt BD last night as i was so tired and so was he. it was impossible to try even. but definetely BD tonight and tomorrow night thursday as we cant BD after that for 3 nights because DH has to go for his SA on Monday and those were doctors orders.. !
> 
> i still shouldnt ovulate until the 9th so we shall see. im more interested to know what the result is going to be and am hoping against hope that everything turns out fine. i do not want to go through hell if everything is wrong.
> 
> 
> FX'DDDD
> 
> do you mean it will be hell if the SA comes back abnormal? FX'd it will be fine.
> 
> we didnt BD last night either, hubby was too tired then up early because of the huge snow storm. technically we were supposed to skip yesterday anyway, and do today. so I have followed the SMEP perfectly. I was excited to get my smiley face, but not expecting to get pregnant because of my polyp. So my 2WW will be easy going, but still slow!Click to expand...

Yea i mea it will be hell if the SA comes back abnormal..FX'D.
hope your polyp gets removed soon. that will be another hurdle out of the way for you.. !

good on you for following SMEP perfectly. i still havent got my smiley face, but i have a 40 day cycle so expecting to be BDing a lot from the 9th onwards after the SA this monday.


----------



## sarahincanada

how is everyone this morning?
any news?


----------



## Shey

I would like to have a LO this year but idk if it's possible as me and my BF just got together last week, so it's a bit too early for this and the fact that we need to get a place first and jobs.


----------



## flyingduster

Ok, I wanna join here too... only cos my brain is going MAD trying to think of everything at once... I have to join somewhere!!! Tomorrow is 15DPO, and the day AF is due, and my temps are HIIIIGGGHH! I'm trying SO hard to not get excited! I'm testing tomorrow....

FX for everyone trying to conceive their bub so it's born THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Welcome girls! 
Good luck testing!

Im super excited friends- I took my temp this morning! However, its high. Lol. Im like CD33 and its 98.1. IDK anything- but thought it should be down around 97....oh well, im sure I cant possibly expect my temping to go smoothly and normal, now can i? 

How is everyone in here? Its quiet!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Welcome girls!
> Good luck testing!
> 
> Im super excited friends- I took my temp this morning! However, its high. Lol. Im like CD33 and its 98.1. IDK anything- but thought it should be down around 97....oh well, im sure I cant possibly expect my temping to go smoothly and normal, now can i?
> 
> How is everyone in here? Its quiet!

yay!!! are you still getting bfn's? as the high temp could be pregnancy right!! how do you know thats high for you, I would have no clue. My pharmacy did have a therm in stock so they ordered one and Im picking up later today. Will start tomorrow


----------



## sarahincanada

Shey said:


> I would like to have a LO this year but idk if it's possible as me and my BF just got together last week, so it's a bit too early for this and the fact that we need to get a place first and jobs.

welcome! and wow, one week? I would definitely say thats too early...you dont know enough about the person yet to know if you want to raise a baby with them. take some time to get to know eachother and then decide. and you are already thinking of getting a place with him? must be love at first sight!


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Ok, I wanna join here too... only cos my brain is going MAD trying to think of everything at once... I have to join somewhere!!! Tomorrow is 15DPO, and the day AF is due, and my temps are HIIIIGGGHH! I'm trying SO hard to not get excited! I'm testing tomorrow....
> 
> FX for everyone trying to conceive their bub so it's born THIS YEAR!!!

oooooh thats exciting! tell us more about you, how long have you been trying etc. please let us know what the test says and good luck!


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> BTW they give you free additional VIP days whenever people sign up thru your chart. I paid $10 for a month and got a free month. Then I got another 5 days because someone signed up thru my chart. This was on top of the free month I got when I signed up.  You can compare the VIP and regular here:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/comparison.html

do you think the VIP is worth it? it does seem to include a lot more. If I sign up what is your chart so you can get something


----------



## sherylb

Click on the dragonfly in my signature and go through that to create an account. I thought it would be at least worth doing VIP for a month. Though it's only like $45 for a year I am hoping I won't need it that long.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey sarah- I havent tested since i figured im not actually that late. These long cycles just make it seem to go on forever but im on CD33 and last cycle was 37 days long so who knows! I dont like testing. Its always BFN!


----------



## NDH

I was right - AF arrived this morning. A day or two early, but not too unusual. I usually have 25-26 day cycles, but have had as short as 23, and this one was 24.

I'm running out of time to have a baby born in 2011. Oh hmm, I might have 2 more after this one, but the cycle beginning in late March will be cutting it pretty close.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> I was right - AF arrived this morning. A day or two early, but not too unusual. I usually have 25-26 day cycles, but have had as short as 23, and this one was 24.
> 
> I'm running out of time to have a baby born in 2011. Oh hmm, I might have 2 more after this one, but the cycle beginning in late March will be cutting it pretty close.

awww sorry to hear that, and yes theres not much time left but theres always a chance, stay positive!


----------



## nypage1981

Yucky witch NDH....im jealous of your short cycles though! I think i've got only 1 more after this so im scared:( I cant believe this is so hard! Hope AF just gets here already, did another test on my IC and im getting what I believe to be evaps on 2...im no dummy to hope they are anything but evaps but hoping that seeing the negatives will make my body "release" the flow!!! hahahaa.


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks for the welcome! This is our 4th cycle, though my cycles are 32-35 days long so it's been longer than 4 months! lol!

It'll be our 2 year wedding anniversary on the 22nd Feb, so I'd LOVE for us to be pregnant for then! Imagine it!!! :D

It's lunch time on friday now, so the hours are ticking by until I test in the morning!!! Well, provided I get a nice high temp first... I'm getting some cramps today, but it could be PMS or pregnancy, there is no real difference is there!? UGH! lol My only symptoms have been my temps really, Sure I've had some creamy CM and tender breasts, cramps today and some mood swings, but it's all just as easily PMS! *sigh* so I'm relying on my temps to tell the story, and lets hope for a high temp tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## sherylb

flyingduster said:


> Thanks for the welcome! This is our 4th cycle, though my cycles are 32-35 days long so it's been longer than 4 months! lol!
> 
> It'll be our 2 year wedding anniversary on the 22nd Feb, so I'd LOVE for us to be pregnant for then! Imagine it!!! :D
> 
> It's lunch time on friday now, so the hours are ticking by until I test in the morning!!! Well, provided I get a nice high temp first... I'm getting some cramps today, but it could be PMS or pregnancy, there is no real difference is there!? UGH! lol My only symptoms have been my temps really, Sure I've had some creamy CM and tender breasts, cramps today and some mood swings, but it's all just as easily PMS! *sigh* so I'm relying on my temps to tell the story, and lets hope for a high temp tomorrow morning!!!

They are looking great!! Good luck!


----------



## babyhopes23

Hi, so we did not dtd again yesterday but im not keeping my hopes up high for this cycle anyway since DH has his SA on tuesday now because we didnt dtd yesterday.

although, i may have a slight tiny chance as they say my fertile days are from the 9th of feb, one question, it may sound very crazy but have you girls ever used the online fertility calculator? you give them the date of your last period and the length of your cycle and they give you your fertile days?

xx anyone ?.


----------



## flyingduster

I never liked those calenders, cos ladies vary so much sometimes, and I know my cycles aren't always regular, so I was generally able to guess my fertile days much more accurately by reading up on it all myself rather than a set calculator that doesn't allow for variations of different women! lol

That's why I started taking my temperature; now I can SEE when I O! :D


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes23 said:


> Hi, so we did not dtd again yesterday but im not keeping my hopes up high for this cycle anyway since DH has his SA on tuesday now because we didnt dtd yesterday.
> 
> although, i may have a slight tiny chance as they say my fertile days are from the 9th of feb, one question, it may sound very crazy but have you girls ever used the online fertility calculator? you give them the date of your last period and the length of your cycle and they give you your fertile days?
> 
> xx anyone ?.

I tried the free version of Fertility Friend for a while (without temping) but it gave me such random fertile days I found my own guestimations to be far more accurate.


----------



## NDH

I'm lucky that I have such a regular cycle. They calendars always seem to predict my ovulation with in a day on either side of when other signs point to it. But as they do go by the average, they're not accurate on their own (though it's still all I use really, as a guideline, cause we're more really wanting but not preventing than trying, as DH can't or won't BD "on demand" that it doesn't do me any good to stress myself out temping and using opks when I can't do anything about it lol)


----------



## NDH

Wrong thread :D


----------



## babyhopes23

Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing. 


god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.

so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.


----------



## Huggles

I reckon if he goes for his SA on wednesday and you can bd again after that then start using hte opks on tuesday? If you ov between now and tues it wont' help much anyway if you can't bd. Although, maybe use one just before you bd for the last time (sunday?) and then again tues, wed adn thurs? That's just my suggestion.


----------



## flyingduster

I woke up at 3:30am (I temp at 4am) but managed to doze off again for another half hour until DH's alarm went off. He got up, and I grabbed my thermometer.

Now, all night when I'd woken up, I was concentrating on being ok with a low temp. I was visualising a low temp and *feeling* it, so I wouldn't be too heart broken, ya know? 

A "low" temp was going to be anything down around 36.4C. 

My temp was 36.80; only .02 less than yesterday! woop!


But I stayed in bed. I even went back to sleep!? Hubby left around 5am, and I lay there wide awake for another half hour, again I was visualising a clear negative test. I HAD to! I was imagining rocking the test about trying to see a second line and not seeing it. And being ok with it. I wasn't in a hurry to get up, cos what if it IS negative!? I'm not in a hurry to know THAT! I don't WANT to wait longer!!!! :(

I got up, and let the dogs out, got the test and went to the toilet....



my heart was pounding as I dipped the stick, I dipped it and then held it as I watched... I watched it soak up, and watched it go past the 'test' line and carry on to the 'control' line, and the control line came up right away, I stood there.... waiting.... Nothing. No other line. NOTHING! I tilted and tipped it, there was no sign, not even a HINT! I watched a little more... Nope. I know it'd only been a minute, but still... there wasn't even a HINT!

I sat the test on the toilet and tipped the cup out, flushed the toilet, washed my hands. I grabbed the box from the test and grabbed the test. 

What!? 

A LINE! OMG! A LIIIINNNNNEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It didn't show on the camera, but taking dozens of pics trying to get it to show, and it got darker and darker over the next few mins.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK

and it's even more obvious in real life cos it's not even 6am here and it's still dark!
:cloud9::dance::yipee::loopy:

:wohoo:


----------



## sherylb

I think it's too early for me to test today but I had bleeding gums this morning which never happens to me.


----------



## nypage1981

I did IC again- and have a super faint evap. Its so frustrating because no woman wants to see a test thats not positive but has a line. Grrr. 

Sheryl- gotta question. Ive just recorded 2 temps and both are 98.1 and 98.2. Like a week ago I did one one morning (then realized I didnt want to start yet cuz worked overnights)- and it was 97.4....

SO, do my 98 temps indicate post ovulation and I missed it? Or are some women just always up that high? Maybe you dont know, but figured I'd ask you!


----------



## sherylb

I would say yes as long as you were consistent when you took them.


----------



## nypage1981

one was at 530 am and one at 630 am- does this matter? remember, im new, bare with me!


----------



## sherylb

1 hour is supposed to make a change of .1*F so I still think you are ok.


----------



## nypage1981

OK i found a website thats awesome for adjustment and you are right on. So it was 98.1. So, do you think i ovulated??? Here, I thought AF was coming days ago. Should it drop now when AF is coming?


----------



## sherylb

Yes, look at the January chart on this link. She asked me if I thought AF was coming on CD29 and I said yes.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31cc13/


----------



## nypage1981

NIce....ummmm. i may have a test that shows maybe why my temps are high? help me- ive already been told others do not believe it to be an evap- 
What do you thnk? 
SArah- I KNOW you feel the same as I do that people just say "BFP!!" to anything and I trust you will be honest! I know for sure there are 2 lines. That is obvious. BUT cant decide whether or not its an evap or BFP. Im freaking the freak out!
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sherylb

I can't read what you have written very clearly. Were these all today? Maybe you could take on in the morning with FMU?


----------



## nypage1981

Its just written CD34. The pencil wasnt working. The first is yest, thought was evap. Then blue was this morning...kind evapish again but at noon the pink was darker...so im confused. Yes, i'll do another in am. Just been doing them like mad today because of the fact that ive never had evaps so even the evap is strange if thats what it is


----------



## sherylb

Ok, how bout this. Stop testing for 2 days and take another test on Sunday. You are stressing yourself out over this and we won't know what it is for a few more days.


----------



## nypage1981

This may sound mad, but ive tried for over a year with nothing. Ive taken another and its 2 lines again. Light, but ive pee'd aprox 7 times today already. Im thinking ive got my BFP. If not, its going to be hard to stomach since ive got 5 tests now with faint 2 lines. EEK!


----------



## sherylb

LOL. You could just pee in a cup and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## nypage1981

I do hafta pee in a cup for these tests:) Haha. Yea, the 2 that I took latest today around 1 are pink. SO....guess now I just pray its not a chemical. I had a MC last year and lots of girls have chemicals so my next prayer is that it isnt a chemical. We shall see! Should I keep temping or will that make things worse.....


----------



## flyingduster

nypage, the faint lines must be doing your head in!!! But with SOOO many faint lines now they surely aren't ALL evaps!! I'd wait until the morning [hard. I KNOW!] and test again with FMU; don't drink too much before bed. Use a cup and then you can try with several tests on the same urine if you're unsure too! 

GOOD LUCK!!!! And I'm looking forward to you joining me over in the pregnancy forums!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> Hi, so we did not dtd again yesterday but im not keeping my hopes up high for this cycle anyway since DH has his SA on tuesday now because we didnt dtd yesterday.
> 
> although, i may have a slight tiny chance as they say my fertile days are from the 9th of feb, one question, it may sound very crazy but have you girls ever used the online fertility calculator? you give them the date of your last period and the length of your cycle and they give you your fertile days?
> 
> xx anyone ?.

I find a lot of calculators just put your fertile days as the middle of your cycle....like day 14 of a 28 day cycle. for me I am later, like day 17/18 and my cycle is 28-30 days. so they are not accurate for me, thats why I do the ov tests and this month starting charting too!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing.
> 
> 
> god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.
> 
> so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.

im a bit confused, so if he is going on wednesday can you BD tonight, tomorrow, and sunday morning, then monday, tuesday off which is fine for the SA (sunday morning to wednesday morning is 3 days), then start again wednesday night. that way you are pretty covered, as sundays sperm could last if you O'd tuesday. or am I missing something (havent read all the posts yet, just going in order!!)


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> I woke up at 3:30am (I temp at 4am) but managed to doze off again for another half hour until DH's alarm went off. He got up, and I grabbed my thermometer.
> 
> Now, all night when I'd woken up, I was concentrating on being ok with a low temp. I was visualising a low temp and *feeling* it, so I wouldn't be too heart broken, ya know?
> 
> A "low" temp was going to be anything down around 36.4C.
> 
> My temp was 36.80; only .02 less than yesterday! woop!
> 
> 
> But I stayed in bed. I even went back to sleep!? Hubby left around 5am, and I lay there wide awake for another half hour, again I was visualising a clear negative test. I HAD to! I was imagining rocking the test about trying to see a second line and not seeing it. And being ok with it. I wasn't in a hurry to get up, cos what if it IS negative!? I'm not in a hurry to know THAT! I don't WANT to wait longer!!!! :(
> 
> I got up, and let the dogs out, got the test and went to the toilet....
> 
> 
> 
> my heart was pounding as I dipped the stick, I dipped it and then held it as I watched... I watched it soak up, and watched it go past the 'test' line and carry on to the 'control' line, and the control line came up right away, I stood there.... waiting.... Nothing. No other line. NOTHING! I tilted and tipped it, there was no sign, not even a HINT! I watched a little more... Nope. I know it'd only been a minute, but still... there wasn't even a HINT!
> 
> I sat the test on the toilet and tipped the cup out, flushed the toilet, washed my hands. I grabbed the box from the test and grabbed the test.
> 
> What!?
> 
> A LINE! OMG! A LIIIINNNNNEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It didn't show on the camera, but taking dozens of pics trying to get it to show, and it got darker and darker over the next few mins.
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK
> View attachment 164375
> 
> and it's even more obvious in real life cos it's not even 6am here and it's still dark!
> :cloud9::dance::yipee::loopy:
> 
> :wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

thats amazing!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> NIce....ummmm. i may have a test that shows maybe why my temps are high? help me- ive already been told others do not believe it to be an evap-
> What do you thnk?
> SArah- I KNOW you feel the same as I do that people just say "BFP!!" to anything and I trust you will be honest! I know for sure there are 2 lines. That is obvious. BUT cant decide whether or not its an evap or BFP. Im freaking the freak out!

girl I think that might be a start of a bfp!!!!!!!!!
you know I had this weird feeling you could be pregnant, dont ask me why
that last test to me is a bfp, and the 2nd line is more obvious than most of the tests in the gallery that people say is a bfp!!! I dont know much about evaps but its got colour and is obviously there
omg Im so excited, what are these tests....are they the senstive 10mui or whatever its called? are you going to try a frer???
:happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Ok, how bout this. Stop testing for 2 days and take another test on Sunday.

yeah right like thats going to happen!!! girl has been trying for ages and the first time has a coloured second line, Id be doing 50 tests myself :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

ok so update on me: I phoned and left a message yesterday for my FS receptionist saying its been 2 weeks since my sono and I still dont have a date and asking whats the hold up. She left a message this morning saying sorry and that they only get 1 hospital date per month and sometimes not everymonth so was waiting for the schedule. She does have March 22 so I phoned back and said yes to that, if my cycles stay the same then that should be after period but before ovulation.

so that means I have this cycle plus one more before my polyp removal, and then one after if I want to give birth this year! I dont mind if it doesnt happen as long as I get pregnant this year.

my period is due thursday-saturday next week. Im really not expecting anything until the polyp is removed so its a nice and calm 2WW. Knowing that hubby has super sperm makes me think that the polyp is the thing holding me back. (but of course Id love to get pregnant during one of these 2 cycles so I dont even have to have the op).

NY: my hubby forgot to take my temp this morning! Im going to have to write some notes around the bedroom/bathroom so he can be remind when he wakes up!


----------



## Huggles

flyingduster said:


> A LINE! OMG! A LIIIINNNNNEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cloud9::dance::yipee::loopy:
> 
> :wohoo:

Congrats!!!! :yipee:


----------



## sarahincanada

man I just had some horrible cramps, I was talking to hubby about my surgery date and I stopped talking as I started cramping! it felt like the cramps I get when I O, but my surge was detected Sat/Sun so I think thats a bit late. Going to :sex: now just incase!!!

NY you must have gone to work after you posted all your posts so I missed you :nope: Ive been popping on here every hour to see if you updated. I will be back on here in the morning to see if you took another test. FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- im sooo glad you got an appointment finally! Sheesh! I hope you dont need it but if you do good grief you better get that BFP immediately after. It must be fate since you are able to schedule between AF and ovulation. 

Ive done 5 IC's today. LoL. Then one more at work- still faint second line. Pretty sure its got to be BFP-
Now it better be a sticky one cuz Ive had MC and am sooo nervous about that!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- im sooo glad you got an appointment finally! Sheesh! I hope you dont need it but if you do good grief you better get that BFP immediately after. It must be fate since you are able to schedule between AF and ovulation.
> 
> Ive done 5 IC's today. LoL. Then one more at work- still faint second line. Pretty sure its got to be BFP-
> Now it better be a sticky one cuz Ive had MC and am sooo nervous about that!!!

I will be the same if I ever get my bfp, so nervous in the early stages. but statistically you are no more at risk so lets hope you will have an extra sticky bean :hugs: cant wait to see your test tomorrow!


----------



## flyingduster

nypage; good luck! I hope it's SUPER sticky! haha! I'm also being paranoid about potential MC... I *think* we'll be ok, I don't know why, but I do... I hope it'll be ok!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

All I can do is hope! And hope im not crushed again. Me, the cynic again.

Sarah- it helped for you to say im statistically no more at risk than others. Dunno why, but that helped me a bit. I just fear something stupid like a chemical or something ya know? Way to make me feel even more insane if suddenly I get a BFN after all the BFPs.....FX'd.


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing.
> 
> 
> god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.
> 
> so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.
> 
> im a bit confused, so if he is going on wednesday can you BD tonight, tomorrow, and sunday morning, then monday, tuesday off which is fine for the SA (sunday morning to wednesday morning is 3 days), then start again wednesday night. that way you are pretty covered, as sundays sperm could last if you O'd tuesday. or am I missing something (havent read all the posts yet, just going in order!!)Click to expand...

Sorry, sarah its like this. he had been taking antibiotics the week before for a tummy bug and doctor has advised that he wait a whole week for the antibiotics to get out of his system before he comes for the SA. so thursday the 3rd of february would have been a whole week for him. the doc said that then after a week of waiting, have sex and after you have sex, wait for a minimum of three days without having sex to come for SA. minimum 3 days , max 5, but i cant have sex in this waiting period of 3-5 days. thats the deal. so yes i had sex last evening. friday the 4th. and DH works in abu dhabi which makes it difficult for him to go to the doctor in dubai during the week, so he would have to wait 4 days for his SA starting today saturday and then go to the dubai doctor where we live on wednesday. so until wednesday, i cannot BD due to doctors orders of waiting.

sorry about the long typo thing.

FX'D for you.. hope this polyp thing gets removed, it can be so frustrating when these FS clinics take s long to get back. ive realised that in the UK and dont know about US and canada, but people are put on a long waiting list ..

kinda same here, but not so long.

FX'D xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> All I can do is hope! And hope im not crushed again. Me, the cynic again.
> 
> Sarah- it helped for you to say im statistically no more at risk than others. Dunno why, but that helped me a bit. I just fear something stupid like a chemical or something ya know? Way to make me feel even more insane if suddenly I get a BFN after all the BFPs.....FX'd.

did you test again??? hope you are not working and I will have to wait till later :dohh: :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing.
> 
> 
> god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.
> 
> so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.
> 
> im a bit confused, so if he is going on wednesday can you BD tonight, tomorrow, and sunday morning, then monday, tuesday off which is fine for the SA (sunday morning to wednesday morning is 3 days), then start again wednesday night. that way you are pretty covered, as sundays sperm could last if you O'd tuesday. or am I missing something (havent read all the posts yet, just going in order!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, sarah its like this. he had been taking antibiotics the week before for a tummy bug and doctor has advised that he wait a whole week for the antibiotics to get out of his system before he comes for the SA. so thursday the 3rd of february would have been a whole week for him. the doc said that then after a week of waiting, have sex and after you have sex, wait for a minimum of three days without having sex to come for SA. minimum 3 days , max 5, but i cant have sex in this waiting period of 3-5 days. thats the deal. so yes i had sex last evening. friday the 4th. and DH works in abu dhabi which makes it difficult for him to go to the doctor in dubai during the week, so he would have to wait 4 days for his SA starting today saturday and then go to the dubai doctor where we live on wednesday. so until wednesday, i cannot BD due to doctors orders of waiting.
> 
> sorry about the long typo thing.
> 
> FX'D for you.. hope this polyp thing gets removed, it can be so frustrating when these FS clinics take s long to get back. ive realised that in the UK and dont know about US and canada, but people are put on a long waiting list ..
> 
> kinda same here, but not so long.
> 
> FX'D xxxClick to expand...

hi!!! yes we are lucky in canada that theres not a wait like in the uk I would have probably waited 6 months. I was just annoyed she was taking her time, but I think a March apt is a reasonable wait!

If he is having his sperm analysis on wednesday you could probably BD tonight and then have sunday, monday, tuesday off as thats 3 days which is the minimum? FX'd the results are good :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- yes im working again today:) did another same internet cheapie this morning and it was no darker, but still there so im just thinking i need a different store bought one but we will see....im afraid of a negative now! 

March is great! Just one month and a half of this one...so happy for you!


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing.
> 
> 
> god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.
> 
> so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.
> 
> im a bit confused, so if he is going on wednesday can you BD tonight, tomorrow, and sunday morning, then monday, tuesday off which is fine for the SA (sunday morning to wednesday morning is 3 days), then start again wednesday night. that way you are pretty covered, as sundays sperm could last if you O'd tuesday. or am I missing something (havent read all the posts yet, just going in order!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, sarah its like this. he had been taking antibiotics the week before for a tummy bug and doctor has advised that he wait a whole week for the antibiotics to get out of his system before he comes for the SA. so thursday the 3rd of february would have been a whole week for him. the doc said that then after a week of waiting, have sex and after you have sex, wait for a minimum of three days without having sex to come for SA. minimum 3 days , max 5, but i cant have sex in this waiting period of 3-5 days. thats the deal. so yes i had sex last evening. friday the 4th. and DH works in abu dhabi which makes it difficult for him to go to the doctor in dubai during the week, so he would have to wait 4 days for his SA starting today saturday and then go to the dubai doctor where we live on wednesday. so until wednesday, i cannot BD due to doctors orders of waiting.
> 
> sorry about the long typo thing.
> 
> FX'D for you.. hope this polyp thing gets removed, it can be so frustrating when these FS clinics take s long to get back. ive realised that in the UK and dont know about US and canada, but people are put on a long waiting list ..
> 
> kinda same here, but not so long.
> 
> FX'D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi!!! yes we are lucky in canada that theres not a wait like in the uk I would have probably waited 6 months. I was just annoyed she was taking her time, but I think a March apt is a reasonable wait!
> 
> If he is having his sperm analysis on wednesday you could probably BD tonight and then have sunday, monday, tuesday off as thats 3 days which is the minimum? FX'd the results are good :hugs:Click to expand...


Yes possibly, but we had an argument tooday so not a chance.. thats okay, id rather wait for the SA results and then take on the next step. id be so gutted if i found out something was wrong later in the results and i kept BDing with hopes before the test,,

yes march seems a resonable wait, thats good! let us know what happens next x

FX'D for you and everyone else.:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- yes im working again today:) did another same internet cheapie this morning and it was no darker, but still there so im just thinking i need a different store bought one but we will see....im afraid of a negative now!
> 
> March is great! Just one month and a half of this one...so happy for you!

yes please go buy a frer and a digital! I cant wait much longer


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing.
> 
> 
> god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.
> 
> so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.
> 
> im a bit confused, so if he is going on wednesday can you BD tonight, tomorrow, and sunday morning, then monday, tuesday off which is fine for the SA (sunday morning to wednesday morning is 3 days), then start again wednesday night. that way you are pretty covered, as sundays sperm could last if you O'd tuesday. or am I missing something (havent read all the posts yet, just going in order!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, sarah its like this. he had been taking antibiotics the week before for a tummy bug and doctor has advised that he wait a whole week for the antibiotics to get out of his system before he comes for the SA. so thursday the 3rd of february would have been a whole week for him. the doc said that then after a week of waiting, have sex and after you have sex, wait for a minimum of three days without having sex to come for SA. minimum 3 days , max 5, but i cant have sex in this waiting period of 3-5 days. thats the deal. so yes i had sex last evening. friday the 4th. and DH works in abu dhabi which makes it difficult for him to go to the doctor in dubai during the week, so he would have to wait 4 days for his SA starting today saturday and then go to the dubai doctor where we live on wednesday. so until wednesday, i cannot BD due to doctors orders of waiting.
> 
> sorry about the long typo thing.
> 
> FX'D for you.. hope this polyp thing gets removed, it can be so frustrating when these FS clinics take s long to get back. ive realised that in the UK and dont know about US and canada, but people are put on a long waiting list ..
> 
> kinda same here, but not so long.
> 
> FX'D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi!!! yes we are lucky in canada that theres not a wait like in the uk I would have probably waited 6 months. I was just annoyed she was taking her time, but I think a March apt is a reasonable wait!
> 
> If he is having his sperm analysis on wednesday you could probably BD tonight and then have sunday, monday, tuesday off as thats 3 days which is the minimum? FX'd the results are good :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes possibly, but we had an argument tooday so not a chance.. thats okay, id rather wait for the SA results and then take on the next step. id be so gutted if i found out something was wrong later in the results and i kept BDing with hopes before the test,,
> 
> yes march seems a resonable wait, thats good! let us know what happens next x
> 
> FX'D for you and everyone else.:hugs:Click to expand...

awww, is he nervous about his analysis? Im sure everything will be good. I loved seeing the look on hubbys face when she was reading out his results. I hope the same for you. how old is he?

im going for my preop feb 23 and will find out more about my surgery


----------



## Huggles

ny - congrats on the probable bfp! Fx a frer or digi confirms it in the morning!

Sarah - glad you got an appointment :flower:

As for me, we moved house today! Am really tired no :sleep: but very excited that we're finally here :D


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> ny - congrats on the probable bfp! Fx a frer or digi confirms it in the morning!
> 
> Sarah - glad you got an appointment :flower:
> 
> As for me, we moved house today! Am really tired no :sleep: but very excited that we're finally here :D

congrats on the move!
how are you doing? I think you said your period is due next week just like mine, am I right? Im getting confused where everyone is in their cycle !! :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing.
> 
> 
> god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.
> 
> so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.
> 
> im a bit confused, so if he is going on wednesday can you BD tonight, tomorrow, and sunday morning, then monday, tuesday off which is fine for the SA (sunday morning to wednesday morning is 3 days), then start again wednesday night. that way you are pretty covered, as sundays sperm could last if you O'd tuesday. or am I missing something (havent read all the posts yet, just going in order!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, sarah its like this. he had been taking antibiotics the week before for a tummy bug and doctor has advised that he wait a whole week for the antibiotics to get out of his system before he comes for the SA. so thursday the 3rd of february would have been a whole week for him. the doc said that then after a week of waiting, have sex and after you have sex, wait for a minimum of three days without having sex to come for SA. minimum 3 days , max 5, but i cant have sex in this waiting period of 3-5 days. thats the deal. so yes i had sex last evening. friday the 4th. and DH works in abu dhabi which makes it difficult for him to go to the doctor in dubai during the week, so he would have to wait 4 days for his SA starting today saturday and then go to the dubai doctor where we live on wednesday. so until wednesday, i cannot BD due to doctors orders of waiting.
> 
> sorry about the long typo thing.
> 
> FX'D for you.. hope this polyp thing gets removed, it can be so frustrating when these FS clinics take s long to get back. ive realised that in the UK and dont know about US and canada, but people are put on a long waiting list ..
> 
> kinda same here, but not so long.
> 
> FX'D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi!!! yes we are lucky in canada that theres not a wait like in the uk I would have probably waited 6 months. I was just annoyed she was taking her time, but I think a March apt is a reasonable wait!
> 
> If he is having his sperm analysis on wednesday you could probably BD tonight and then have sunday, monday, tuesday off as thats 3 days which is the minimum? FX'd the results are good :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes possibly, but we had an argument tooday so not a chance.. thats okay, id rather wait for the SA results and then take on the next step. id be so gutted if i found out something was wrong later in the results and i kept BDing with hopes before the test,,
> 
> yes march seems a resonable wait, thats good! let us know what happens next x
> 
> FX'D for you and everyone else.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awww, is he nervous about his analysis? Im sure everything will be good. I loved seeing the look on hubbys face when she was reading out his results. I hope the same for you. how old is he?
> 
> im going for my preop feb 23 and will find out more about my surgeryClick to expand...


No he isn't nervous, we argued about something entirely different. He is 2 yrs older than you. 40. just turned.

we have an age gap, 10 + on yours. you are 10- we are double that :blush:

20 years, but.. we get along ! we've been married for over a year and next month would be two years since we met. march 6th

i dont believe age matters, if youre happy with a person, thats all that matters.

i wanted to ask if any of you are on a no alcohol while TTc'ing thing? do you let your OH/DH drink at all or are they on a ban ?

im trying my best and its been two weeks ive managed to keep him off from having even one beer. i dont know for how long i can pull it off though !!

FX'D for all


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- yes im working again today:) did another same internet cheapie this morning and it was no darker, but still there so im just thinking i need a different store bought one but we will see....im afraid of a negative now!
> 
> March is great! Just one month and a half of this one...so happy for you!

where are you!!!! Im dying to know if you tested


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> congrats on the move!
> how are you doing? I think you said your period is due next week just like mine, am I right? Im getting confused where everyone is in their cycle !! :wacko:

Thanks - the move was totally exhausting and now today we've been out all day at my aunt's 60th birthday party (2 hours away) and it was really really hot and so i'm totally exhausted still...

You are right, AF is due sometime this week, I'm guessing saturday, but she could arrive any time from wednesday. I'm planning to test on saturday though (CD 31 - 14 dpo). Getting a bit nervous that AF will arrive / i'll get a bfn. I'm kind of starting to convince myself that I am pg and i know i'll be really upset if i'm not...



babyhopes23 said:


> i wanted to ask if any of you are on a no alcohol while TTc'ing thing? do you let your OH/DH drink at all or are they on a ban ?
> 
> im trying my best and its been two weeks ive managed to keep him off from having even one beer. i dont know for how long i can pull it off though !!
> 
> FX'D for all

Dh and I don't really drink much alcohol normally anyway so I guess my answer won't really count. I tend to try and stay away from alcohol in the 2ww though, just in case, but dh will still have a beer or something if there's on available. I never have any in the house though, so it seldom happens that there is alcohol around - only at parties etc, and even then he'll only have one or maximum two. But that's usual so it hasn't changed specifically for ttc or anything. But I have heard that alcohol can negatively affect a man's sperm so I guess it would be best to try and keep your oh away from the booze, at least for the first part of your cycle. Let him have one or two in your tww perhaps?


----------



## babyhopes23

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the move!
> how are you doing? I think you said your period is due next week just like mine, am I right? Im getting confused where everyone is in their cycle !! :wacko:
> 
> Thanks - the move was totally exhausting and now today we've been out all day at my aunt's 60th birthday party (2 hours away) and it was really really hot and so i'm totally exhausted still...
> 
> You are right, AF is due sometime this week, I'm guessing saturday, but she could arrive any time from wednesday. I'm planning to test on saturday though (CD 31 - 14 dpo). Getting a bit nervous that AF will arrive / i'll get a bfn. I'm kind of starting to convince myself that I am pg and i know i'll be really upset if i'm not...
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> i wanted to ask if any of you are on a no alcohol while TTc'ing thing? do you let your OH/DH drink at all or are they on a ban ?
> 
> im trying my best and its been two weeks ive managed to keep him off from having even one beer. i dont know for how long i can pull it off though !!
> 
> FX'D for allClick to expand...
> 
> Dh and I don't really drink much alcohol normally anyway so I guess my answer won't really count. I tend to try and stay away from alcohol in the 2ww though, just in case, but dh will still have a beer or something if there's on available. I never have any in the house though, so it seldom happens that there is alcohol around - only at parties etc, and even then he'll only have one or maximum two. But that's usual so it hasn't changed specifically for ttc or anything. But I have heard that alcohol can negatively affect a man's sperm so I guess it would be best to try and keep your oh away from the booze, at least for the first part of your cycle. Let him have one or two in your tww perhaps?Click to expand...


Thanks Huggles, no your answer definetely counts, we have reduced drinking a lot ! i dont really drink much myseld at all, but DH likes to have a beer or two at the weekend but im trying as much as i can to keep him away, have been successful for two weeks, if it isnt beer, he likes a glass of wine.

im due for AF somewhere around after the 14th of feb or maybe earlier, cant really be sure due to my fluctuating cycles so yes, we shall see then,

thanks for replying !

baby dust to you and everyone else.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the move!
> how are you doing? I think you said your period is due next week just like mine, am I right? Im getting confused where everyone is in their cycle !! :wacko:
> 
> Thanks - the move was totally exhausting and now today we've been out all day at my aunt's 60th birthday party (2 hours away) and it was really really hot and so i'm totally exhausted still...
> 
> You are right, AF is due sometime this week, I'm guessing saturday, but she could arrive any time from wednesday. I'm planning to test on saturday though (CD 31 - 14 dpo). Getting a bit nervous that AF will arrive / i'll get a bfn. I'm kind of starting to convince myself that I am pg and i know i'll be really upset if i'm not...Click to expand...

it is hot over there? wow its cold and snowing here! 
AF is due for me around the same time, lets hope it doesnt come for us! Im CD 30 on Saturday and my cycles are usually 28-30 days long. Im totally assuming mine will come. I have some internet cheapie tests so I may test next week, ive never been able to get the poas addiction thing but prefer just to wait and see. FX'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

It's been around 38C!!! it's the height of summer here at the moment. Hoping it starts cooling soon.

Fx'd the witch leaves us both alone this month. I was totally going to wait until saturday to test, but i'm on the feb testers thread and they already have 9bfp's this month and now i'm not sure i'll be able to wait that long. I'm also not a poas addict, but seeing how many bfp's are popping up i'm dying to know if i'll get one too. But i only have one test so don't want to waste it...


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing.
> 
> 
> god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.
> 
> so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.
> 
> im a bit confused, so if he is going on wednesday can you BD tonight, tomorrow, and sunday morning, then monday, tuesday off which is fine for the SA (sunday morning to wednesday morning is 3 days), then start again wednesday night. that way you are pretty covered, as sundays sperm could last if you O'd tuesday. or am I missing something (havent read all the posts yet, just going in order!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, sarah its like this. he had been taking antibiotics the week before for a tummy bug and doctor has advised that he wait a whole week for the antibiotics to get out of his system before he comes for the SA. so thursday the 3rd of february would have been a whole week for him. the doc said that then after a week of waiting, have sex and after you have sex, wait for a minimum of three days without having sex to come for SA. minimum 3 days , max 5, but i cant have sex in this waiting period of 3-5 days. thats the deal. so yes i had sex last evening. friday the 4th. and DH works in abu dhabi which makes it difficult for him to go to the doctor in dubai during the week, so he would have to wait 4 days for his SA starting today saturday and then go to the dubai doctor where we live on wednesday. so until wednesday, i cannot BD due to doctors orders of waiting.
> 
> sorry about the long typo thing.
> 
> FX'D for you.. hope this polyp thing gets removed, it can be so frustrating when these FS clinics take s long to get back. ive realised that in the UK and dont know about US and canada, but people are put on a long waiting list ..
> 
> kinda same here, but not so long.
> 
> FX'D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi!!! yes we are lucky in canada that theres not a wait like in the uk I would have probably waited 6 months. I was just annoyed she was taking her time, but I think a March apt is a reasonable wait!
> 
> If he is having his sperm analysis on wednesday you could probably BD tonight and then have sunday, monday, tuesday off as thats 3 days which is the minimum? FX'd the results are good :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes possibly, but we had an argument tooday so not a chance.. thats okay, id rather wait for the SA results and then take on the next step. id be so gutted if i found out something was wrong later in the results and i kept BDing with hopes before the test,,
> 
> yes march seems a resonable wait, thats good! let us know what happens next x
> 
> FX'D for you and everyone else.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awww, is he nervous about his analysis? Im sure everything will be good. I loved seeing the look on hubbys face when she was reading out his results. I hope the same for you. how old is he?
> 
> im going for my preop feb 23 and will find out more about my surgery Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he isn't nervous, we argued about something entirely different. He is 2 yrs older than you. 40. just turned.
> 
> we have an age gap, 10 + on yours. you are 10- we are double that :blush:
> 
> 20 years, but.. we get along ! we've been married for over a year and next month would be two years since we met. march 6th
> 
> i dont believe age matters, if youre happy with a person, thats all that matters.
> 
> i wanted to ask if any of you are on a no alcohol while TTc'ing thing? do you let your OH/DH drink at all or are they on a ban ?
> 
> im trying my best and its been two weeks ive managed to keep him off from having even one beer. i dont know for how long i can pull it off though !!
> 
> FX'D for allClick to expand...

so you are 20 and he is 40? I completely agree, age really dont mean a thing. Me being 38 and hubby 29, we dont really notice it. He is 30 at the end of the year and Im 40 next year....urgh that will be tough! I still feel 30, so age really doesnt matter. FX'd for your SA, Im sure its fine, do you know how long the results will take?

I dont drink alcohol, I used to party a lot from ages 16-28 but since then have like one drink a year! I dont like the taste of most alcohol. plus Id prefer to eat chocolate or chips than drink the calories! hubby rarely drinks but has some here and there. He doesnt have any during my ovulation time, apart from that I think its fine for them to drink here and there. Do you like to drink or is just your hubby?


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> It's been around 38C!!! it's the height of summer here at the moment. Hoping it starts cooling soon.
> 
> Fx'd the witch leaves us both alone this month. I was totally going to wait until saturday to test, but i'm on the feb testers thread and they already have 9bfp's this month and now i'm not sure i'll be able to wait that long. I'm also not a poas addict, but seeing how many bfp's are popping up i'm dying to know if i'll get one too. But i only have one test so don't want to waste it...

haha you better go get some more! I got some internet cheapies with my box of 20 ov sticks, plus I have some digitals that I would only use to confirm I was pregnant.

Im jealous its the summer there


----------



## Lisa7

Hey ladies, I tested with a FRER this morning and got a light positive line. I am in disbelief at the moment. I will test again in a few days to make sure and hope for a darker line before I start to celebrate.


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing.
> 
> 
> god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.
> 
> so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.
> 
> im a bit confused, so if he is going on wednesday can you BD tonight, tomorrow, and sunday morning, then monday, tuesday off which is fine for the SA (sunday morning to wednesday morning is 3 days), then start again wednesday night. that way you are pretty covered, as sundays sperm could last if you O'd tuesday. or am I missing something (havent read all the posts yet, just going in order!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, sarah its like this. he had been taking antibiotics the week before for a tummy bug and doctor has advised that he wait a whole week for the antibiotics to get out of his system before he comes for the SA. so thursday the 3rd of february would have been a whole week for him. the doc said that then after a week of waiting, have sex and after you have sex, wait for a minimum of three days without having sex to come for SA. minimum 3 days , max 5, but i cant have sex in this waiting period of 3-5 days. thats the deal. so yes i had sex last evening. friday the 4th. and DH works in abu dhabi which makes it difficult for him to go to the doctor in dubai during the week, so he would have to wait 4 days for his SA starting today saturday and then go to the dubai doctor where we live on wednesday. so until wednesday, i cannot BD due to doctors orders of waiting.
> 
> sorry about the long typo thing.
> 
> FX'D for you.. hope this polyp thing gets removed, it can be so frustrating when these FS clinics take s long to get back. ive realised that in the UK and dont know about US and canada, but people are put on a long waiting list ..
> 
> kinda same here, but not so long.
> 
> FX'D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi!!! yes we are lucky in canada that theres not a wait like in the uk I would have probably waited 6 months. I was just annoyed she was taking her time, but I think a March apt is a reasonable wait!
> 
> If he is having his sperm analysis on wednesday you could probably BD tonight and then have sunday, monday, tuesday off as thats 3 days which is the minimum? FX'd the results are good :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes possibly, but we had an argument tooday so not a chance.. thats okay, id rather wait for the SA results and then take on the next step. id be so gutted if i found out something was wrong later in the results and i kept BDing with hopes before the test,,
> 
> yes march seems a resonable wait, thats good! let us know what happens next x
> 
> FX'D for you and everyone else.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awww, is he nervous about his analysis? Im sure everything will be good. I loved seeing the look on hubbys face when she was reading out his results. I hope the same for you. how old is he?
> 
> im going for my preop feb 23 and will find out more about my surgery Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he isn't nervous, we argued about something entirely different. He is 2 yrs older than you. 40. just turned.
> 
> we have an age gap, 10 + on yours. you are 10- we are double that :blush:
> 
> 20 years, but.. we get along ! we've been married for over a year and next month would be two years since we met. march 6th
> 
> i dont believe age matters, if youre happy with a person, thats all that matters.
> 
> i wanted to ask if any of you are on a no alcohol while TTc'ing thing? do you let your OH/DH drink at all or are they on a ban ?
> 
> im trying my best and its been two weeks ive managed to keep him off from having even one beer. i dont know for how long i can pull it off though !!
> 
> FX'D for allClick to expand...
> 
> so you are 20 and he is 40? I completely agree, age really dont mean a thing. Me being 38 and hubby 29, we dont really notice it. He is 30 at the end of the year and Im 40 next year....urgh that will be tough! I still feel 30, so age really doesnt matter. FX'd for your SA, Im sure its fine, do you know how long the results will take?
> 
> I dont drink alcohol, I used to party a lot from ages 16-28 but since then have like one drink a year! I dont like the taste of most alcohol. plus Id prefer to eat chocolate or chips than drink the calories! hubby rarely drinks but has some here and there. He doesnt have any during my ovulation time, apart from that I think its fine for them to drink here and there. Do you like to drink or is just your hubby?Click to expand...


Hi, no they havent told us when the results would come out, he has been eating healthy for so long all veggies and multivitamins and sunflower seeds etc, im the one that eats trash. i dont really like to drink at all, he likes a drink sometimes, but im the one that stops him. and i feel like im taking control of his life when i ask him not to drink at all, he hasnt had a drink in over two weeks because of me, and i asked him not to drink at all this week cuz SA is on wednesday.

im quite happy not to drink at all, i just want to settle down and have the whole baby, and dog and villa thing.

he wants the same, but he is not a expressive about it because hes always been the reserved type . whereas i go ov erboard with my emotions !

good luck this month, and im really wanting a BFP now, its been 14 months ! when you say a year it sounds ok even though you know its 12 whole months but when you count numerically 14, you think :gulp !

well we BD'd considerately this cycle, now we are on the break for his SA but i did feel OV pains yesterday so if i have ov'd yesterday then im not sure how 'much i covered up as we BD'd wednesday, friday and before wednesday.

im planning on ordering preseed and instead soft cups online. they are not available in dubai so lets hope for the best as ive heard SUPERB reviwes on preseed.


----------



## Huggles

Lisa7 said:


> Hey ladies, I tested with a FRER this morning and got a light positive line. I am in disbelief at the moment. I will test again in a few days to make sure and hope for a darker line before I start to celebrate.

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

We use pre-seed. I am hoping it did the trick this month still with no signs of AF coming.


----------



## nypage1981

Good morning! 

Sorry I was MIA over the weekend....I cant get on here at work and then after work one night we all went out to eat, then last night was superbowl sunday so yea, no time to sneak on! 

I did my digital on saturday night. I sent OH to walgreens to get a bunch of tests that were NOT IC's just so I had other opinions. I only did a digital and it said Pregnant so I havent done another one since! Seems thats enough confirmation for me:) 

Sarah- how do they do that surgery? Are you out or awake.....is it in an operating room or in an office?


----------



## sarahincanada

Lisa7 said:


> Hey ladies, I tested with a FRER this morning and got a light positive line. I am in disbelief at the moment. I will test again in a few days to make sure and hope for a darker line before I start to celebrate.

wow thats amazing, FX'd it keeps getter darker and darker! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Sorry I was MIA over the weekend....I cant get on here at work and then after work one night we all went out to eat, then last night was superbowl sunday so yea, no time to sneak on!
> 
> I did my digital on saturday night. I sent OH to walgreens to get a bunch of tests that were NOT IC's just so I had other opinions. I only did a digital and it said Pregnant so I havent done another one since! Seems thats enough confirmation for me:)
> 
> Sarah- how do they do that surgery? Are you out or awake.....is it in an operating room or in an office?

yay I was hoping you would do the digital and see those words! Im so happy for you!!!!

my surgery will be in a hospital and you are put under general...she said you are not under for long.

we have done temping for 2 whole days now woo-hooo!


----------



## Waiting2Grow

NY--Congratulations!!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing.
> 
> 
> god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.
> 
> so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.
> 
> im a bit confused, so if he is going on wednesday can you BD tonight, tomorrow, and sunday morning, then monday, tuesday off which is fine for the SA (sunday morning to wednesday morning is 3 days), then start again wednesday night. that way you are pretty covered, as sundays sperm could last if you O'd tuesday. or am I missing something (havent read all the posts yet, just going in order!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, sarah its like this. he had been taking antibiotics the week before for a tummy bug and doctor has advised that he wait a whole week for the antibiotics to get out of his system before he comes for the SA. so thursday the 3rd of february would have been a whole week for him. the doc said that then after a week of waiting, have sex and after you have sex, wait for a minimum of three days without having sex to come for SA. minimum 3 days , max 5, but i cant have sex in this waiting period of 3-5 days. thats the deal. so yes i had sex last evening. friday the 4th. and DH works in abu dhabi which makes it difficult for him to go to the doctor in dubai during the week, so he would have to wait 4 days for his SA starting today saturday and then go to the dubai doctor where we live on wednesday. so until wednesday, i cannot BD due to doctors orders of waiting.
> 
> sorry about the long typo thing.
> 
> FX'D for you.. hope this polyp thing gets removed, it can be so frustrating when these FS clinics take s long to get back. ive realised that in the UK and dont know about US and canada, but people are put on a long waiting list ..
> 
> kinda same here, but not so long.
> 
> FX'D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi!!! yes we are lucky in canada that theres not a wait like in the uk I would have probably waited 6 months. I was just annoyed she was taking her time, but I think a March apt is a reasonable wait!
> 
> If he is having his sperm analysis on wednesday you could probably BD tonight and then have sunday, monday, tuesday off as thats 3 days which is the minimum? FX'd the results are good :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes possibly, but we had an argument tooday so not a chance.. thats okay, id rather wait for the SA results and then take on the next step. id be so gutted if i found out something was wrong later in the results and i kept BDing with hopes before the test,,
> 
> yes march seems a resonable wait, thats good! let us know what happens next x
> 
> FX'D for you and everyone else.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awww, is he nervous about his analysis? Im sure everything will be good. I loved seeing the look on hubbys face when she was reading out his results. I hope the same for you. how old is he?
> 
> im going for my preop feb 23 and will find out more about my surgery Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he isn't nervous, we argued about something entirely different. He is 2 yrs older than you. 40. just turned.
> 
> we have an age gap, 10 + on yours. you are 10- we are double that :blush:
> 
> 20 years, but.. we get along ! we've been married for over a year and next month would be two years since we met. march 6th
> 
> i dont believe age matters, if youre happy with a person, thats all that matters.
> 
> i wanted to ask if any of you are on a no alcohol while TTc'ing thing? do you let your OH/DH drink at all or are they on a ban ?
> 
> im trying my best and its been two weeks ive managed to keep him off from having even one beer. i dont know for how long i can pull it off though !!
> 
> FX'D for allClick to expand...
> 
> so you are 20 and he is 40? I completely agree, age really dont mean a thing. Me being 38 and hubby 29, we dont really notice it. He is 30 at the end of the year and Im 40 next year....urgh that will be tough! I still feel 30, so age really doesnt matter. FX'd for your SA, Im sure its fine, do you know how long the results will take?
> 
> I dont drink alcohol, I used to party a lot from ages 16-28 but since then have like one drink a year! I dont like the taste of most alcohol. plus Id prefer to eat chocolate or chips than drink the calories! hubby rarely drinks but has some here and there. He doesnt have any during my ovulation time, apart from that I think its fine for them to drink here and there. Do you like to drink or is just your hubby?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, no they havent told us when the results would come out, he has been eating healthy for so long all veggies and multivitamins and sunflower seeds etc, im the one that eats trash. i dont really like to drink at all, he likes a drink sometimes, but im the one that stops him. and i feel like im taking control of his life when i ask him not to drink at all, he hasnt had a drink in over two weeks because of me, and i asked him not to drink at all this week cuz SA is on wednesday.
> 
> im quite happy not to drink at all, i just want to settle down and have the whole baby, and dog and villa thing.
> 
> he wants the same, but he is not a expressive about it because hes always been the reserved type . whereas i go ov erboard with my emotions !
> 
> good luck this month, and im really wanting a BFP now, its been 14 months ! when you say a year it sounds ok even though you know its 12 whole months but when you count numerically 14, you think :gulp !
> 
> well we BD'd considerately this cycle, now we are on the break for his SA but i did feel OV pains yesterday so if i have ov'd yesterday then im not sure how 'much i covered up as we BD'd wednesday, friday and before wednesday.
> 
> im planning on ordering preseed and instead soft cups online. they are not available in dubai so lets hope for the best as ive heard SUPERB reviwes on preseed.Click to expand...

14 months does sound long, but at least you are doing some testing and will hopefully get some answers. Are they doing any testing on you? you are young, so I would doubt that there would be anything going on with you but you never know with hormones and things. If there is anything wrong with hubbies sperm

If you O'd yesterday then the Friday sampling should be good. I cant remember do you use the ov tests? I think you said they were expensive over there.

When I calculate I think this is actually only my 5th month of properly trying and tracking everything. we started last feb so its been a year ,but many months I was just BDing in the middle of my cycle meanwhile I dont O till CD 18 and many months we missed it totally. I do wonder if I didnt have the polyp would we already have a baby, but at least things are moving forward.

it will happen for us! Ive witnessed a lot of 'friends' on here get their bfp's so we cant be too far behind :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Sorry I was MIA over the weekend....I cant get on here at work and then after work one night we all went out to eat, then last night was superbowl sunday so yea, no time to sneak on!
> 
> I did my digital on saturday night. I sent OH to walgreens to get a bunch of tests that were NOT IC's just so I had other opinions. I only did a digital and it said Pregnant so I havent done another one since! Seems thats enough confirmation for me:)
> 
> Sarah- how do they do that surgery? Are you out or awake.....is it in an operating room or in an office?

NY I forgot I wanted to ask you, which cycle days did you get BFN's and then your BFP? I think you had stopped testing as you thought for sure you were not pregnant, but I was just interested to know if you had a BFN the day before your BFP. What is your due date? Im assuming end of october roughly but cant remember when your last period started.

in hindsight did you have any symptoms?


----------



## babyhopes23

ny congratulations !! hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,, i woouldve thought they werent accurate.. i should know better.. but what with DH's SA now going to be monday or wednesday, not too sure and the calenders predict fertile days from wednesday.but instead of taking a long shot chance, i think ill let DH go for the SA on wednesday as we have to BD first before. doctors advice. BD first then go for SA minimum 3 days after BDing or max 5 days. so wednesday is when he is free. 4 days after BDing.
> 
> 
> god sorry for rambling. im just nervous and have no hopes of this cycle now because i kept taking my opks and all were negative, ive still got about 4 left. and i dont know when to use em because my cycle varies so much.
> 
> so frustrating. things were a lot easier when cycles used to be 28 days on dot.
> 
> im a bit confused, so if he is going on wednesday can you BD tonight, tomorrow, and sunday morning, then monday, tuesday off which is fine for the SA (sunday morning to wednesday morning is 3 days), then start again wednesday night. that way you are pretty covered, as sundays sperm could last if you O'd tuesday. or am I missing something (havent read all the posts yet, just going in order!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, sarah its like this. he had been taking antibiotics the week before for a tummy bug and doctor has advised that he wait a whole week for the antibiotics to get out of his system before he comes for the SA. so thursday the 3rd of february would have been a whole week for him. the doc said that then after a week of waiting, have sex and after you have sex, wait for a minimum of three days without having sex to come for SA. minimum 3 days , max 5, but i cant have sex in this waiting period of 3-5 days. thats the deal. so yes i had sex last evening. friday the 4th. and DH works in abu dhabi which makes it difficult for him to go to the doctor in dubai during the week, so he would have to wait 4 days for his SA starting today saturday and then go to the dubai doctor where we live on wednesday. so until wednesday, i cannot BD due to doctors orders of waiting.
> 
> sorry about the long typo thing.
> 
> FX'D for you.. hope this polyp thing gets removed, it can be so frustrating when these FS clinics take s long to get back. ive realised that in the UK and dont know about US and canada, but people are put on a long waiting list ..
> 
> kinda same here, but not so long.
> 
> FX'D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi!!! yes we are lucky in canada that theres not a wait like in the uk I would have probably waited 6 months. I was just annoyed she was taking her time, but I think a March apt is a reasonable wait!
> 
> If he is having his sperm analysis on wednesday you could probably BD tonight and then have sunday, monday, tuesday off as thats 3 days which is the minimum? FX'd the results are good :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes possibly, but we had an argument tooday so not a chance.. thats okay, id rather wait for the SA results and then take on the next step. id be so gutted if i found out something was wrong later in the results and i kept BDing with hopes before the test,,
> 
> yes march seems a resonable wait, thats good! let us know what happens next x
> 
> FX'D for you and everyone else.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awww, is he nervous about his analysis? Im sure everything will be good. I loved seeing the look on hubbys face when she was reading out his results. I hope the same for you. how old is he?
> 
> im going for my preop feb 23 and will find out more about my surgery Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he isn't nervous, we argued about something entirely different. He is 2 yrs older than you. 40. just turned.
> 
> we have an age gap, 10 + on yours. you are 10- we are double that :blush:
> 
> 20 years, but.. we get along ! we've been married for over a year and next month would be two years since we met. march 6th
> 
> i dont believe age matters, if youre happy with a person, thats all that matters.
> 
> i wanted to ask if any of you are on a no alcohol while TTc'ing thing? do you let your OH/DH drink at all or are they on a ban ?
> 
> im trying my best and its been two weeks ive managed to keep him off from having even one beer. i dont know for how long i can pull it off though !!
> 
> FX'D for allClick to expand...
> 
> so you are 20 and he is 40? I completely agree, age really dont mean a thing. Me being 38 and hubby 29, we dont really notice it. He is 30 at the end of the year and Im 40 next year....urgh that will be tough! I still feel 30, so age really doesnt matter. FX'd for your SA, Im sure its fine, do you know how long the results will take?
> 
> I dont drink alcohol, I used to party a lot from ages 16-28 but since then have like one drink a year! I dont like the taste of most alcohol. plus Id prefer to eat chocolate or chips than drink the calories! hubby rarely drinks but has some here and there. He doesnt have any during my ovulation time, apart from that I think its fine for them to drink here and there. Do you like to drink or is just your hubby?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, no they havent told us when the results would come out, he has been eating healthy for so long all veggies and multivitamins and sunflower seeds etc, im the one that eats trash. i dont really like to drink at all, he likes a drink sometimes, but im the one that stops him. and i feel like im taking control of his life when i ask him not to drink at all, he hasnt had a drink in over two weeks because of me, and i asked him not to drink at all this week cuz SA is on wednesday.
> 
> im quite happy not to drink at all, i just want to settle down and have the whole baby, and dog and villa thing.
> 
> he wants the same, but he is not a expressive about it because hes always been the reserved type . whereas i go ov erboard with my emotions !
> 
> good luck this month, and im really wanting a BFP now, its been 14 months ! when you say a year it sounds ok even though you know its 12 whole months but when you count numerically 14, you think :gulp !
> 
> well we BD'd considerately this cycle, now we are on the break for his SA but i did feel OV pains yesterday so if i have ov'd yesterday then im not sure how 'much i covered up as we BD'd wednesday, friday and before wednesday.
> 
> im planning on ordering preseed and instead soft cups online. they are not available in dubai so lets hope for the best as ive heard SUPERB reviwes on preseed.Click to expand...
> 
> 14 months does sound long, but at least you are doing some testing and will hopefully get some answers. Are they doing any testing on you? you are young, so I would doubt that there would be anything going on with you but you never know with hormones and things. If there is anything wrong with hubbies sperm
> 
> If you O'd yesterday then the Friday sampling should be good. I cant remember do you use the ov tests? I think you said they were expensive over there.
> 
> When I calculate I think this is actually only my 5th month of properly trying and tracking everything. we started last feb so its been a year ,but many months I was just BDing in the middle of my cycle meanwhile I dont O till CD 18 and many months we missed it totally. I do wonder if I didnt have the polyp would we already have a baby, but at least things are moving forward.
> 
> it will happen for us! Ive witnessed a lot of 'friends' on here get their bfp's so we cant be too far behind :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, he went in for SA today as he was free. so we get the results tomorrow. i am so worried. he had 2 beers today as he felt he accomplished something !

i had a HSG done all clear, but if tomorrow the results come positive then i will let my GYN know so that i can check my progesterone and 21 day blood work, she said she would check on getting me clomid if his SA comes ok 

i think thats making a rash decision as im sure i do ovulate at some stage and that she should probably wait before advising me to take clomid.

i am using opks yes but i dont really know when to test even though they do say from CD 10 onwards, because i have a long cycle, im a bit confused.

NEG opk today so im hoping my fertile days are from wednesday like the calucator says so that i can now BD since the SA is done. however tomorrows results may be good or bad and am just hoping that i dont end up very upset if it is bad as i may take it out on DH and things would turn ugly.

i hope if anything is wrong that it can be corrected.

DH has a son from a previus relationship but sperm can change any time at any year which is worrying.

i ordered preseed and instant soft cups online today, it will take a while to come . probably 3-5 days.

and i also ordered babydust. just trying to be hopeful i guess. preseed was 24 usd with 9 applicators and shipping charge. i dont know how to use soft cups as you dont have them here but have heard success stories,.

hoping for that BFP and more importantly hoping against hope for SA results to be ok.
otherwise it will be a major blow to me.

FX'D for you that the polyp op date comes quick and you get it removed soon enough to get that BFP !!

XX i maybe young but if tomorrows result is ok, and im all clear then why am i not getting that BFP ?:shrug:


----------



## sherylb

I think that doctors are pretty quick to prescribe Clomid b/c they don't know what else to do. This was our first month using pre-seed and I am pretty sure that using something else could have been what was detering us from getting pregnant. Which I suppose isn't a bad thing since I wasn't suppose to get pregnant until after my clear pap.

BTW Babyhopes23 can you not quote things when you are quoting a whole page worth of stuff? It takes up a huge amount of a page and is annoying.


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Okay quick question, I'm about 6 DPO, and I am having very increased cervical mucus, white, creamy, like lotion. Sorry tmi! I don't even have this much before or even around ovulation, so I did a digi just to make sure I wasn't missing something, it was clearly negative, there was no trace of an LH line. Is this normal? Could it be a sign of conception? Any answers would be appreciated, those with previous BFP, did this ever happen to you? I've not really had any other symptoms.


----------



## babyhopes23

ive a habit of quoting so as the person who im writing to knows its her. i guess i could just use their names.

sorry if ive annoyed you sherylb !


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks for the congrats girls! Im cautiously excited...called for an appt today and was doing my normal worried like crazy routine and their like- just relax, theres nothing you arent doing right at the moment. They really enjoyed that i've taken prenatals for a year now. FX'd im ok....

Sarah- I cant remember all the days I tested but pretty sure I tested every other day last week cuz I was wondering where AF was.....and I have those Cheap pee strips had like 20 of them so its easy to continue to do it a lot! I did go back and realize that one of them was faint shadow which I thought was negative before. 

SYmptoms- I guess I'd say I DO have a few even though I hate symptom spotting. 

I thought AF was coming early as I had super bad cramps and then after 2 days they left and I didnt feel AF anymore.....Also, bb's did not hurt which they do before AF all the time. But a week later I was convinced AF was coming so all my symptoms were just like AF ones. Cramps, exhaustion, eating everything in sight....had no sore bbs til now though. So I guess just normal AF signs were it. 

Dont know my due date yet...wed is doc appointment. Over the phone the nurse thinks im 5 weeks. Ummm, doesnt seem like i'd be that far along but whatever she thinks I guess. I am surprised I didnt get bfp sooner than....

Are you nervous for the surgery? I hate surgery...im nervous for my doc appt!

Baby hopes- If you have long cycle im thinking CD10 is too early to O....I would think like CD16 or 17 would be your day. Just keep it up and temp along with it to let you know for sure. Let us know how the SA results come! 

Sheryl- yea, they say that other lube is so bad for sperm. 
Reminds me that I just bought preseed before my BFP that i'll not get to use!


----------



## flyingduster

Huggles; I only had one test too, and I waited until when I said I would; and I was soooo glad I waited! Ohhh yes it was hard, I wanted to test for around 5 days leading up to the saturday when I tested! But I waited, and I was one of those BFP's on the huge feb thread!!! I say wait... you won't regret waiting even if it's a BFN *or* a BFP! But you WILL regret doing it early if it's inconclusive and you have to go buy more tests....


Lisa7; congrats on the line! I know you're going to wait for a darker line, but still; CONGRATS!!!!!


nypage! OMG! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm so glad you got a digi to clearly say it! Congraaatttss!!!


Waiting2Grow, at 6DPO the egg will only JUST be at the stage of possibly implanting, and often that doesn't happen until 8-10DPO, so there's certainly not much likelyhood that it's hooked into your blood supply yet to be able to provide a BFP. The creamy CM, if it's different to usual, may well be something about implantation... Who knows! If you're charting your temperature then it may show a dip too... but then again it might not! lol! Best bet is to wait until 12DPO onwards to think about testing again... if you can hold out then wait until the day AF is due to test!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Waiting2Grow

When I said that I tested I meant an OPK, just to make sure i hadn't messed up on my cycle, it's happened before. I probably won't test with a hpt until later this weekend..


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck Waiting 2 Grow! I hope it turns out well for you!

Thanks flying! How did you figure out that you are 4 weeks? When was last AF? My nurse today says shes figuring me 5 weeks. How she gets that i have NO freaking clue.


----------



## Huggles

Congrats ny!

Waiting2grow - the past 3 months I have noticed increased creamy cm around 6dpo. Every month I think It's unusual and then I see that I noted it down the previous month! It seems to leave by about 8-9dpo again.


----------



## sarahincanada

Waiting2Grow said:


> Okay quick question, I'm about 6 DPO, and I am having very increased cervical mucus, white, creamy, like lotion. Sorry tmi! I don't even have this much before or even around ovulation, so I did a digi just to make sure I wasn't missing something, it was clearly negative, there was no trace of an LH line. Is this normal? Could it be a sign of conception? Any answers would be appreciated, those with previous BFP, did this ever happen to you? I've not really had any other symptoms.

I have noticed since TTC I have a lot of lotiony cm during ov-period, cant really remember it before. Ive had it and not been pregnant, so I dont think it means much. however those that do get their bfp do mention creamy cm, so its possible, but i just dont think its a definite factor. good luck!!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> ive a habit of quoting so as the person who im writing to knows its her. i guess i could just use their names.
> 
> sorry if ive annoyed you sherylb !

i do the quoting thing all the time too and just noticed how long our posts are! I will just say your name when it gets too long.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks flying! How did you figure out that you are 4 weeks? When was last AF? My nurse today says shes figuring me 5 weeks. How she gets that i have NO freaking clue.

i think they go from the first day of your last period, if that was about 35 days away then you would be 5 weeks. and count 9 months from the first day of your last period I think thats what they give you as your due date.

so exciting! I hope you will stick around until the rest of us get our BFP I like talking to you :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

so my period is due thursday-saturday, and usually I spot a couple of days before, so everytime I go to the bathroom Im thoroughly inspecting the tissue!!! :haha: I told hubby that its very unlikely I am pregnant and if Im not I want to book a trip so I have something positive whatever happens. then I told him I wanted to do that every month, he thinks Im crazy!!


----------



## NDH

Congrats to the two new mommies to be!


----------



## sherylb

Sorry, I didn't mean to be a bitch about it. You can also shorten the quote by taking out the second name thru just before what you actually wanted to quote. I actually have less creamy this month than last month. I was so sure last month when I had so much and now I have just enough for it be visible.


----------



## flyingduster

nypage, I calculated my EDD by my OVULATION date, rather than my period date; but i was charting my temps so could pin point it easily without guessing, so I'm confident in that date...

The normal way to do it is done by calculating from CD1 [ie first day of your period] BUT the problem with that *for me* is that if they use that calculation, is the assumption is that you have a 14 day FP [the time between AF and when you ovulate] and a 28 day cycle. Heck, if I used that calcluation I'd be at 5 weeks too; cos I have a 21 day FP/35 day cycle! 

If you don't know for sure when you ovulated then your midwife will no doubt go with the first day of AF thing but you might want to talk to her about those dates cos if you have a cycle like mine then she would be a week off. Mind you, that'll be found out in a scan too!!


----------



## sherylb

I have heard the other problem with that is that when people have longer cycles and they try to use the CD1 method they also freak the mom out when they tell her her baby is not as big as they expected which duh should have been obvious since there's a huge discrepancy and you know you just conceived like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Lisa7

sherylb said:


> We use pre-seed. I am hoping it did the trick this month still with no signs of AF coming.

Hi Sheryl, I used pre-seed this month too. Hope it has the magic touch for you.


----------



## Lisa7

Congrats flyingduster and NY. I hope everyone else can join us soon too. 
:babydust: to all.


----------



## babyhopes23

Thanks lisa, excited now as ive ordered preseed and softcups and theyre on their way.

sarah, we have a leaking problem ! and so i ordered the soft cups, have no idea how to use them, do any of you use soft cups for AF? theyre meant to be for AF.

SA results today. i couldnt sleep last night. and i had a dream that i got my BFP and i was crying and waiting to tell my mum and others and before i could, i saw the link evap.

i was so upset when i woke up . ive been getting crazy BFP dreams lately.

i even ordered babydust. but it maybe a bogus website !

FX'D for everyone on this thread.

thanks NY, shall def let you all know the results.

:dust:


----------



## Huggles

Good luck with the SA results today Babyhopes :flower:


----------



## babyhopes23

Thankyou huggles :)

FX'D

:dust:


----------



## babyhopes23

so they called DH from the hospital for SA results, but wouldn't read out to him !

DH works in another city and they asked for him to come to the hospital to meet with the doctor. DH couldn't go this afternoon as he was expecting clients.

He asked if the report was normal and if that was the case, could they ju7st say it to him on the phone. she said : its not about the count or morphology, you have to me4et the doctor, and she has given him a 9:15 am appointment.

me being me, bawled after told me the same as i have already started imagining the worst. she said its not their practice to tell the results over the phone, well cant she atleast say its nothing to worry about ?

i havent slept all of last night and ive been so worried and now i have to worry for one more night until; DH gets back tomorrow morning with the results.

DH also has this issue of not wanting me to go to the doctors with him, he says its added pressure and he feels uncomfortable.

i am so upset because i just cannot imagine what the results might be.

im so tensed.

:(


----------



## Huggles

aah i'm so sorry, that sucks! Maybe you can ask dh to at least text you as soon as he has the results to say 'all's fine' or something? Then at least you don't have to wait for him to get home. So sorry you have to wait another day :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> so they called DH from the hospital for SA results, but wouldn't read out to him !
> 
> DH works in another city and they asked for him to come to the hospital to meet with the doctor. DH couldn't go this afternoon as he was expecting clients.
> 
> He asked if the report was normal and if that was the case, could they ju7st say it to him on the phone. she said : its not about the count or morphology, you have to me4et the doctor, and she has given him a 9:15 am appointment.
> 
> me being me, bawled after told me the same as i have already started imagining the worst. she said its not their practice to tell the results over the phone, well cant she atleast say its nothing to worry about ?
> 
> i havent slept all of last night and ive been so worried and now i have to worry for one more night until; DH gets back tomorrow morning with the results.
> 
> DH also has this issue of not wanting me to go to the doctors with him, he says its added pressure and he feels uncomfortable.
> 
> i am so upset because i just cannot imagine what the results might be.
> 
> im so tensed.
> 
> :(

oh thats so annoying! you would think if its normal they could say its normal but we want to see you for the full results. 

mine told me over the phone everything is normal, I asked for more info and she said 'its either normal or abnormal, and its normal' :dohh: when we went in the FS gave us all the info, its quite detailed with different tests within the tests, so perhaps they just feel they need to talk to him.

try not to worry today...wait till tomorrow, find out what the results are, then deal with things. everything might be fine, so the stress today is not worth it (especially if you have ovulated and the egg and sperm are looking to implant!) FX'd for you and big :hugs:

(and sorry Ive never used softcups, but perhaps someone on here has?)


----------



## babyhopes23

thanks Huggles, the hospital is just 20 mins away so ive asked DH to come back home tomorrow morning with the report beforfe he goes off to work as he is off to see them first thing in the morning.

Sarah, it is quite upsetting as they dont want to speak on the phone which could be their practice, or if something is wrong and they want to talk to him about it,
i doubt i have ov'd because of my long cycle. my opk was negative yesterday. you are lucky the nurse told you over the phone. i would still like to collect the report.

i spoke to DH when he came home today and he was like " please lets not talk about this until the rewsults come tomorrow and then we will take it from there because i was already full of what ifs.. what if the morphology and the motility and this and that. but i guess i will just have to wait it out and deal with it tomorrow whatever the results are.

will just have to wait and pray and hope its normal so that i can look forward to my preseed and soft cups arriving. because if it is not normal, i dont know how i will be able to BD again knowing that it wont work for us.

:bighug:

thanks for all your support though, i really dont know how i would cope with all this alone.

i have already started reading the male infertility thread where some of them actually managed a BFP even after bad SA issues, which gives hope.


FX'D until tomorrow.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes I do think that with mens problems there are ways around things....I would think womens problems are more complex to treat. im not sure the time difference canada to dubai but I will be on here in the morning to get the news. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

urggh Im feeling so restless today! I cant really get excited about TTC until my polyp is removed, but I still sit here waiting counting down the days. My period is supposed to come Thursday-Saturday this week, and expecting the usual spotting before then so examine every wipe. However I ovuated around CD18 and when I did the same in September my cycle was 31 days I think it was so could be Sunday.

I think the last week is the worst, you always have a slight possibility you are pregnant but more likely are not so just waiting for the period to finally come and go.

perhaps I should do a countdown ticker for my op!!


----------



## babyhopes23

yea, im sure there will be ways if something is wrong.. dont worry im sure this week will pass fast for you hopefully and your period will be gone before you know it and you will be on your way to your polyp appointment. :hugs:

:)

you are 8 hours behind dubai .. in anycase, the results will be up !
my hubby was laughing when i told him, theres a 38 yr old woman in canada who is also waiting to know your results. infact a women from all over will know your result tomorrow.

he was laughing silly !

xxx good night sarah, sleep well


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> yea, im sure there will be ways if something is wrong.. dont worry im sure this week will pass fast for you hopefully and your period will be gone before you know it and you will be on your way to your polyp appointment. :hugs:
> 
> :)
> 
> you are 8 hours behind dubai .. in anycase, the results will be up !
> my hubby was laughing when i told him, theres a 38 yr old woman in canada who is also waiting to know your results. infact a women from all over will know your result tomorrow.
> 
> he was laughing silly !
> 
> xxx good night sarah, sleep well

haha hope he doesnt feel more pressure!
its funny you are saying night night and Im just starting work, but night night talk to you tomorrow


----------



## babyhopes23

haha ok then i guess you are not 8 hours behind. it must be more. it is 10:40pm here.

xx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> haha ok then i guess you are not 8 hours behind. it must be more. it is 10:40pm here.
> 
> xx

I think its about right, I was starting work around 1pm when I wrote that, so it was probably 9pm for you. you will be sleeping now!


----------



## babyhopes23

8-9 hours i guess...

ok DH has gone this morning for the results and i am patiently waiting at home for the phone to ring and for DH to phone with hopefully good news.

got AF like cramps already and i dont know how that is possible since ive probably not even ovulated yet. my last period was on jan 17th and before that it was dec 6th

so im not due for AF until the 20th? if that makes sense? honestly im not sure anymore.

FX'D ...


----------



## NDH

If you don't think you've ovulated yet, but are cramping, it's possible you're ovulating right now. FXd your DH's results come back normal, and that he pays enough attention to pass on accurate information to you :haha: I don't know I'd trust mine enough to get the results on his own.


----------



## Huggles

Did an hpt this morning - CD 28, 11 dpo - :bfn: :sad1:


----------



## flyingduster

huggles, don't count yourself out totally; it's still early and you aren't out until AF shows up!!! FX for youuuuu!


----------



## NDH

^WSS


----------



## Huggles

Thanks ladies, I just think that if I was pg, even a tiny bit, there would have been something on the test, even a very very faint something, but there was absolutely nothing :(


----------



## flyingduster

Aww huggles, but the egg doesn't even always IMPLANT until 10dpo! Ok, sure it's generally earlier, but not necessarily!!! Which means until it has implanted, it's NOT connected to your blood stream, so you might have only JUST had an egg implanted and there be totally low hormones and certainly not enough to trigger a HPT; even the very sensitive ones won't detect very minuscule amounts.... don't loose alllll hope!

But it is possible you're not pregnant, so you know we're all here for you regardless, aey? Continue to be hopeful, cos you really never know yet, but staying realistic is probably good too... :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes23

NDH said:


> If you don't think you've ovulated yet, but are cramping, it's possible you're ovulating right now. FXd your DH's results come back normal, and that he pays enough attention to pass on accurate information to you :haha: I don't know I'd trust mine enough to get the results on his own.

thanks yes ive got the report in hand right now and the results are good but not great.

Normal count is supposed to be anywhere from 25million per ml.

DH'S COUNT - 25 MILLION PER ML

motility is 55% ac tive and 25 % sluggish
non mobile 20%

morphology is 70 % normal and 30 % abnormal.

doctor says that morphology and count is normal and ok but the only sight issue here is the motility and he has prescribed Clomid, zinc, vitamin e and sep something which is another tablet for DH to take for 3 months and then another SA.

doc says he is confident that it will work out and says most of his patients end up getting their wives pregnant during the course of medication.

because it is quite effective.

over here we dont have a count issue, its only some motility . im trying to be positive but have already had my share of crying and fighting with DH.

now i am calm and am not so upset. i bought all the medication and will be giving it to DH everyday there are about 5 tablets plus ive bought wellman conception from the pregnacare his and hers.

ive also ordered preseed and softcups so hopefully with all this and some luck and hope and praying, and lifestyle change, it should work out ok,.

dh dosent smoke or eat much junk food which is also a factor, he drinks occasionally. doc said as long as you dont excessively drink, youre ok.

:cry:

lets just hope for the best, and take active measures, there is nothing else we can do. :(


----------



## babyhopes23

FX'D huggles, im not going to say its a definite, but i know how you feel, ive lost much hope until DH's medication works out and im trying to be realistic, 

:dust: to you


----------



## Huggles

Well at least his results were fairly good so you're definitely in with a chance! Did the doctor seriously prescribe Clomid for your hubby? I thought it's supposed to make you ovulate???


----------



## babyhopes23

yes, he seriously prescribed clomid for 3 months 25mg, and im not that shocked actually because i read some other thread on this webiste where someone elses hubby was taking clomid. and if you actually read the leaflet, it says production of sex hormones, so im guessing its usable for men as well 

FX'D


----------



## Huggles

Wow, that's interesting! Fx'd it all works and you get your bfp really soon :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Good morning ladies! 
Sorry about the BFN Huggles....:( Guess I hafta be one of those women who says it isnt a for sure negative until AF shows.....I used to not believe that but it happened to me so I must be a believer now. Good luck. 

Sarah- Hi! Im not gunna leave you guys! I hope you dont get AF that would be so neat....are you feeling PMSy? 

Baby- at least you are going to be on something that will probably produce a bfp! Thats something great to come out of all this right? 

I have a doc appt today and have been awake way too early with nerves. Im pretty freaked out. Just scares me that I may find out something bad .....


----------



## babyhopes23

Ny, im not on anything, its my DH.

Still FX'D, hope your bump is growing well , its just the start of a beautiful 9 months ahead


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, your DH is on the clomid?!?! Wow, sorry I missed that! I suppose if he's the one with the motility issues..but yes those vitamins he is on do help with that I did a lot of research a while back so im glad he will be taking those to help his swimmers. 

Thanks for FX'd for me, im off to the appt. SOooo nervous. Never been so nervous seriously.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> If you don't think you've ovulated yet, but are cramping, it's possible you're ovulating right now. FXd your DH's results come back normal, and that he pays enough attention to pass on accurate information to you :haha: I don't know I'd trust mine enough to get the results on his own.
> 
> thanks yes ive got the report in hand right now and the results are good but not great.
> 
> Normal count is supposed to be anywhere from 25million per ml.
> 
> DH'S COUNT - 25 MILLION PER ML
> 
> motility is 55% ac tive and 25 % sluggish
> non mobile 20%
> 
> morphology is 70 % normal and 30 % abnormal.
> 
> doctor says that morphology and count is normal and ok but the only sight issue here is the motility and he has prescribed Clomid, zinc, vitamin e and sep something which is another tablet for DH to take for 3 months and then another SA.
> 
> doc says he is confident that it will work out and says most of his patients end up getting their wives pregnant during the course of medication.
> 
> because it is quite effective.
> 
> over here we dont have a count issue, its only some motility . im trying to be positive but have already had my share of crying and fighting with DH.
> 
> now i am calm and am not so upset. i bought all the medication and will be giving it to DH everyday there are about 5 tablets plus ive bought wellman conception from the pregnacare his and hers.
> 
> ive also ordered preseed and softcups so hopefully with all this and some luck and hope and praying, and lifestyle change, it should work out ok,.
> 
> dh dosent smoke or eat much junk food which is also a factor, he drinks occasionally. doc said as long as you dont excessively drink, youre ok.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> lets just hope for the best, and take active measures, there is nothing else we can do. :(Click to expand...

I think you should be happy with those, could have been a lot worse! and the fact they are being proactive and giving him medication is great! Im so sure you will get your BFP over the next 3 months (along with myself!)
try and stay positive, just like I am about the polyp removal. it will happen for us Im sure of it! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck with the appointment NY! Im not sure what they do on the apts but please let us know how it goes!

I was crampy this morning so I think AF is on her way. Ive put in 4 temps into FF and they are really low, I will post the chart. I dont have anything to compare to but I think low temps is period coming right? Im just happy is everyday I wake up is a day closer to my operation, after that the fun really starts (NY you had asked if I was nervous, I am a little but seeing as Im being put under I dont mind that, I was more nervous for the sono as I was awake)

huggles I havent bothered testing, too bad you have a bfn but its still early. which day exactly are you expecting AF? as I ovulated around CD18 I think my cycle will be 30 or 31 which is Saturday or Sunday I think.


----------



## babyhopes23

yes sarah, i am trying to stay positive, im over the whole initial reaction and feeling.

i know im not the only one with issues and when i went on to LTTTC section, a lot of women have it far worse than i have with my DH's results and therefore i am thankful.

FX'D for us and hopefully in 3 months, we will move on to first try !

yeah im actually glad that they are being proactive and not ignorant about it.

hey , theres arab doctors for you !

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## babyhopes23

sorry first "tri" Lol


----------



## flyingduster

Oh baby :hugs:!!!! Certainly it's not amazing results of perfect super-sperm, but at least you KNOW now, that it might take a little more effort, but you KNOW also that he's not too bad, and there's still many millions of :spermy: who are perfectly mobile and normal, and you only need ONE of them!!!! Good luck hun... At least now you're not in the dark. :)


ny! good luck at the doctors! I haven't made an appointment at all, I've been talking to midwives instead! lol


----------



## babyhopes23

flyingduster said:


> Oh baby :hugs:!!!! Certainly it's not amazing results of perfect super-sperm, but at least you KNOW now, that it might take a little more effort, but you KNOW also that he's not too bad, and there's still many millions of :spermy: who are perfectly mobile and normal, and you only need ONE of them!!!! Good luck hun... At least now you're not in the dark. :)
> 
> 
> ny! good luck at the doctors! I haven't made an appointment at all, I've been talking to midwives instead! lol


yeah !! atleast the horrible wait is over and we know whats wrong so we can correct it..

hows your baby bump growing?

thanks for all your support, honestly dont know how id feel without all of this support.

FX'D

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

ok so heres the start of my chart. my therm is in c not f, so have to temp in c

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3133c0

in f my temps have been 
97.84
97.25 
96.96
97.30

I guess its too early to be able to tell anything from my chart, but Ive heard people knowing that their period is coming, is that when it goes low? as I dont have much date in yet I dont know whats low and whats not. by the time I have my operation I will have a couple of months data in so hopefully will be able to understand more!


----------



## sherylb

Sarah, the more you enter the more you will feel for what is high and low for you. Whenever you put them in *C there is a button under your chart that says view in *F so you don't have to translate them for us.


----------



## sherylb

I have put you in my favorites folder of charts that I keep an eye on. 

I forgot to answer your question. Once you O your temps stay above the coverline generally. When AF is due you will usually see a pretty significant drop. That signifies that AF is likely to come that day or the next. My coverline is right around 97*F so you are still in good shape imo.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I have put you in my favorites folder of charts that I keep an eye on.
> 
> I forgot to answer your question. Once you O your temps stay above the coverline generally. When AF is due you will usually see a pretty significant drop. That signifies that AF is likely to come that day or the next. My coverline is right around 97*F so you are still in good shape imo.


i was hoping you would answer, your the chart expert!
I was looking for the f button, will go find it
when will I know my coverline?
so when af is due does your temp drop to 97f?
sorry so many questions!


----------



## sherylb

i was hoping you would answer, your the chart expert!
I was looking for the f button, will go find it -- it is on the home page that we see. you won't see it unless you click on the my home page button.
when will I know my coverline? it will draw it at 3dpo once it confirms the 3 days of higher temps
so when af is due does your temp drop to 97f? when af is due you will see a sharp decline that should be below coverline
sorry so many questions! no problem. i have spent a lot of time reading so that i can answer my own. i have to have a chart stalker of my own though to keep me positive and from freaking out.


----------



## sherylb

My yahoo im info is in my user profile if you use yahoo messenger. sheryl_behr or if you want to email me i may get that quicker than a message here b/c i get notified if i am home.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks sherylb, I found the F button and I think thats it for questions, I look forward to temping all next cycle and will have more q's for sure!

so you are day 31 of your cycle? I think your chart looks good right? when are you expecting AF? hope this is your month! :flower:


----------



## sherylb

My chart looks good as long as my temps stay up. On the "Stats" line whenever you see green it means predicted O day and red is predicted AF. So as you can see I am late. I expected it yesterday or maybe Thursday. You can see that my cycle has grown 2 days each month for the past 3 months.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- doc says im so far so good. But didnt do the hcg or the progesterone blood tests....said they arent necessary. Hmmm. Well, after my MC last year i disagree! But he was saying that I have no greater risk of MC than any other woman and to just relax. So, i will try. Easier said than done.


----------



## sherylb

I have heard they only do progesterone if you have had 3 m/cs.


----------



## nypage1981

Exactly what he said. pffft! I really wanted one. Just to know since I think it was cause of my last MC. but he thinks not. Guess i'll hafta go with that


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls- doc says im so far so good. But didnt do the hcg or the progesterone blood tests....said they arent necessary. Hmmm. Well, after my MC last year i disagree! But he was saying that I have no greater risk of MC than any other woman and to just relax. So, i will try. Easier said than done.

hi! did he have to do a preg test to confirm? I have no idea what goes on when you are pregnant! and whats next?


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> My chart looks good as long as my temps stay up. On the "Stats" line whenever you see green it means predicted O day and red is predicted AF. So as you can see I am late. I expected it yesterday or maybe Thursday. You can see that my cycle has grown 2 days each month for the past 3 months.

ooooh thats promising! :dust:


----------



## NDH

Babyhopes, good news on your DHs SA - yes there's definitely room for improvement, but he's also definitely within the normal range. 12 million+ healthy motile swimmers certainly gives you an excellent chance, and 3 months on fertility drugs and vitamins should increase that number very satisfactorily. I would be relieved to have those kinds of results personally.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- no he didnt do a preg test....they didnt really question me. Lol. I had a first appt with a nurse for an hour to discuss history/ etc. Then went to lab for blood work that was routine. Lots of blood. Then saw the doctor, talked to him for a while and he listenend to me be crazy and all neurotic. Then he did a pap and pelvic then talked more. Lol. Was fun. Hours and hours later- I still am scared and nervous!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- no he didnt do a preg test....they didnt really question me. Lol. I had a first appt with a nurse for an hour to discuss history/ etc. Then went to lab for blood work that was routine. Lots of blood. Then saw the doctor, talked to him for a while and he listenend to me be crazy and all neurotic. Then he did a pap and pelvic then talked more. Lol. Was fun. Hours and hours later- I still am scared and nervous!

oh right, i thought they did a preg test as ive heard of people saying they are not as sensitive at the doctors office or something. perhaps they do that if someone thinks they are pregnant. so will the bloods show your hcg levels then? I would be the same, scared and nervous for the first 3 months. Ive read so many things on here that I think I have a skewed view on pregnancy (more people on here have problems than the general population I feel, as people with problems tend to seek out message boards)
im still so excited for you! I told you that you would get preggers after your amazon shopping spree, hmmm maybe I should go and spend some money on there!


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah, I was chatting to a midwife about what happens, and it turns out that very little happens for now!!! She'll arrange for me to get the blood tests done, I won't need an early scan cos I'm very confident in my dates so I won't get a scan until the 12 week one! Basically they leave you to it, unless you have problems. Bit scary cos I'm obsessing about organising everything, and nothing is organised!! LOL

babyhopes; I don't have any bump yet, bit early still and I'm a big girl anyway so dunno when it'll show for me... I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow! woot!

Good luck sherylb! Sounds like your chart is promising; when will you test if AF hasn't shown??


----------



## babyhopes23

NDH said:


> Babyhopes, good news on your DHs SA - yes there's definitely room for improvement, but he's also definitely within the normal range. 12 million+ healthy motile swimmers certainly gives you an excellent chance, and 3 months on fertility drugs and vitamins should increase that number very satisfactorily. I would be relieved to have those kinds of results personally.


Yeah NDH, im sure it will work out with the vitamins and fertility drugs.

we shall be working on the whole lifestyle change as well, he already excercises , but will be doing more, and everything else.

thanks for your support :hugs:


FX'D you get your BFP this cycle, im either ovulation or AF is arriving super early because im cramping like crazy !


----------



## sherylb

flyingduster said:


> Good luck sherylb! Sounds like your chart is promising; when will you test if AF hasn't shown??

The plan is to test tomorrow unless my temp does a nosedive. Tomorrow is the latter of my due dates if my cycle trend of adding 2 days each month keeps up. The good news is that my LP made it to 10 days this month even if I do start tomorrow.


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> huggles I havent bothered testing, too bad you have a bfn but its still early. which day exactly are you expecting AF? as I ovulated around CD18 I think my cycle will be 30 or 31 which is Saturday or Sunday I think.

I think I ov'd on CD 17, and based on previous cycles I will be due any time from CD 28-31, so I'm think this is a 31 day cycle so probably Saturday, but it could be any day from now until then. I hadn't planned to test so early, I just couldn't stand the not knowing. I know it was a bit early, but I still really think i'm out and the witch is on her way in. I guess only time will tell, but I'm really not at all hopeful...



sherylb said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> Good luck sherylb! Sounds like your chart is promising; when will you test if AF hasn't shown??
> 
> The plan is to test tomorrow unless my temp does a nosedive. Tomorrow is the latter of my due dates if my cycle trend of adding 2 days each month keeps up. The good news is that my LP made it to 10 days this month even if I do start tomorrow.Click to expand...

Good luck, hope you get your bfp! :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> Good luck sherylb! Sounds like your chart is promising; when will you test if AF hasn't shown??
> 
> The plan is to test tomorrow unless my temp does a nosedive. Tomorrow is the latter of my due dates if my cycle trend of adding 2 days each month keeps up. The good news is that my LP made it to 10 days this month even if I do start tomorrow.Click to expand...

hi! just looked at your chart, It shows a slight decrease and a negative test am I right? but if your period doesnt come the temp can still go up right?
great news on the LP extending!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> [
> 
> I think I ov'd on CD 17, and based on previous cycles I will be due any time from CD 28-31, so I'm think this is a 31 day cycle so probably Saturday, but it could be any day from now until then. I hadn't planned to test so early, I just couldn't stand the not knowing. I know it was a bit early, but I still really think i'm out and the witch is on her way in. I guess only time will tell, but I'm really not at all hopeful...

you are practically the same as me! I think I o'd CD17 and also anytime between CD28-31. CD 28 is today for me, so its coming anytime and im not hopeful either. I thought I had spotting today, but then I think the 'colour' was from my pee when I wiped, as it was yellow in the toilet from my multivitamin, sorry if tmi!!!
honestly as the months go by I find it easier when my period comes as I just expect it. I also feel confident that I will get pregnant this year and so will you! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> hi! just looked at your chart, It shows a slight decrease and a negative test am I right? but if your period doesnt come the temp can still go up right?
> great news on the LP extending!

Exactly! You are getting very good Sarah! Quick learner! Yes, my temp can still go up. No sign of AF. No :bfp: yet either though.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi! just looked at your chart, It shows a slight decrease and a negative test am I right? but if your period doesnt come the temp can still go up right?
> great news on the LP extending!
> 
> Exactly! You are getting very good Sarah! Quick learner! Yes, my temp can still go up. No sign of AF. No :bfp: yet either though.Click to expand...

I have a good teacher 

you know Im reading more and more about how most people dont get early bfp's even though it seems on here a lot of people get them, and Im sure youve seen these stats too
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/

my temp went up, but i have a question for you: most people i see who are pregnant have temps in the 98/99 range and im still in the 97s, so I would have to see it go up to the 98/99 range?
plus if mine went up does that mean im not likely to get my period today, do you need to see a big drop to get your period? i think Ive heard of people saying sometimes it drops the same day. I will probably start spotting soon anyway and then I'll know its over before any temp stuff.


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> I have a good teacher
> 
> you know Im reading more and more about how most people dont get early bfp's even though it seems on here a lot of people get them, and Im sure youve seen these stats too
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/
> 
> my temp went up, but i have a question for you: most people i see who are pregnant have temps in the 98/99 range and im still in the 97s, so I would have to see it go up to the 98/99 range?
> plus if mine went up does that mean im not likely to get my period today, do you need to see a big drop to get your period? i think Ive heard of people saying sometimes it drops the same day. I will probably start spotting soon anyway and then I'll know its over before any temp stuff.

I will have to check out that link. Your temp would have gone down this morning. My temps were in the 96* range pre-O so I think 97s is good for me.


----------



## sarahincanada

well I have some 'colour' in my panties so I think the spotting will begin today. Fertility Friend moved my possible period day to CD32 which is Monday, but I usually spot days before.

hows every else doing today?


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- Sarah you are getting so good at that temping! TOo bad we arent fumbling through that together...I took one preg temp and had to stop cuz it was lower than my others and thats just going to make me nuts. Good luck i hope temping works out for you!

Doc didnt do any HSG testing for me. He said that its just extra money and if im not spotting or have any reason to do it right now- no point because its numbers that will just scare me if they arent accurate. IDK, i just go by what he wants me to do ! An early scan and thats what im nervous for now. 

Get this- so in all my time of TTC ive never ever gotten a super duper positive OPK. I had good ones, but not like major good ones....(you know, i do the 2 line ones and decipher the line being darker than the other). And havent even detected a surge in a few cycles. So today I did one and its SOOOOO positively dark. I wish i'd have seen one of those in al lmy TTC days! Its a beauty! So weird! 

Sorry about the spotting SArah:( IS there one more cycle before the polyp removal now?


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl- have you tested today?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls- Sarah you are getting so good at that temping! TOo bad we arent fumbling through that together...I took one preg temp and had to stop cuz it was lower than my others and thats just going to make me nuts. Good luck i hope temping works out for you!
> 
> Doc didnt do any HSG testing for me. He said that its just extra money and if im not spotting or have any reason to do it right now- no point because its numbers that will just scare me if they arent accurate. IDK, i just go by what he wants me to do ! An early scan and thats what im nervous for now.
> 
> Get this- so in all my time of TTC ive never ever gotten a super duper positive OPK. I had good ones, but not like major good ones....(you know, i do the 2 line ones and decipher the line being darker than the other). And havent even detected a surge in a few cycles. So today I did one and its SOOOOO positively dark. I wish i'd have seen one of those in al lmy TTC days! Its a beauty! So weird!
> 
> Sorry about the spotting SArah:( IS there one more cycle before the polyp removal now?

hi!!! I know, it would be great to have you fumbling through the temps with me, but Im so happy that you are not! I forgot that in the US you have to pay for so much, when is your first scan then? are you feeling any symptoms? it seems a lot of women dont even feel pregnant in the first few months so it would be weird.

that is weird about the ov tests....and just shows you can get pregnant even with wonky cycles. any idea when you may have conceived? 

its ok regarding the spotting, I now expect it each month so its not tooooo dissappointing, just a twinge of oh well then think positive 'maybe next month'. I will be one of those people completely floored the month I get a bfp!! I do have one more cycle then the polyp removal, I wish it was the removal next but Im really happy its booked right between period and ovulation, so who knows that cycle after may be a good one! I hope they dont tell me I cant have sex for 2 week or something :dohh:

knowing I have the polyp I just dont expect to get pregnant, the months after the removal will be harder as I will so be hoping that it happens. I think I will give it 3 tries after the removal then talk to the FS about clomid.

have a wonderful weekend mamma!


----------



## nypage1981

Yes- they are trying to "cut cost down" so dont recommend tests just for the fun of it. Lol. 
My first scan needs to be scheduled for 6-7 weeks. Thought they'd be calling me, but havent so I will monday. And hope for friday to make an appt. SOOOO nervous as last year with my MC i found out at a scan at 9 weeks that it had stopped growing at 6.5. So this is going to be really hard. I was already tearful in the doc office on wed because of the memories and can only imagine how I'll be for the scan. I hope its hormones. 

Only things I feel are crampy, tearful, and my boobs have never hurt like this before. Yikes. They like burn. Its really just the nips but they're horrible. Otherwise I really dont feel much. Kind of wanting to be pukey or something! 
Maybe maybe I conceived in New York or the week after...but nothing is for sure. We just did it a lot:) 

I hope it is the polyp that is doing it and canNOT wait until you get your BFP. Even if not though- clomid is a great next step and you've got things to look forward to- steps! Have a great week yourself! Thank yoU!


----------



## babyhopes23

My preseed and soft cups have arrived ! :) they throw in 2 early HCG tests as well which is great, no hopes this month due to DH's SA, but whatever. im just taking it one day at a time, and if i look at it in a positive way, its pretty good actually, its not like he has low sperm count or zero sperm etc so it could still work hopefully.

FX'D for everyone else on this thread, id like to see someone else scream out their BFP's and feel the joy that i may not feel for a while.. , but will make me happy knowing its one of y'all !!


:dust: to all of you...


----------



## nypage1981

Baby-- withmy preseed I got 10 hpts and a temporary tattoo of a bunny. Lol. OH and I giggled a lot over that. Was kind of a random message!


----------



## babyhopes23

hahahahahahhaha i did not want to mention it because i thought it was tacky but i got a temp tattoo of a bunny too !! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> My preseed and soft cups have arrived ! :) they throw in 2 early HCG tests as well which is great, no hopes this month due to DH's SA, but whatever. im just taking it one day at a time, and if i look at it in a positive way, its pretty good actually, its not like he has low sperm count or zero sperm etc so it could still work hopefully.
> 
> FX'D for everyone else on this thread, id like to see someone else scream out their BFP's and feel the joy that i may not feel for a while.. , but will make me happy knowing its one of y'all !!
> 
> 
> :dust: to all of you...

theres been quite a few bfps on this thread, I think theres only 4 of us waiting for one now! Im glad you have your goodies. The SA was not bad at all, and its great he has the meds. I cant wait for your bfp, is it weird that I long for others to get their bfp's even more than me sometimes?


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I have a good teacher
> 
> you know Im reading more and more about how most people dont get early bfp's even though it seems on here a lot of people get them, and Im sure youve seen these stats too
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/
> 
> my temp went up, but i have a question for you: most people i see who are pregnant have temps in the 98/99 range and im still in the 97s, so I would have to see it go up to the 98/99 range?
> plus if mine went up does that mean im not likely to get my period today, do you need to see a big drop to get your period? i think Ive heard of people saying sometimes it drops the same day. I will probably start spotting soon anyway and then I'll know its over before any temp stuff.
> 
> I will have to check out that link. Your temp would have gone down this morning. My temps were in the 96* range pre-O so I think 97s is good for me.Click to expand...

I took a look at your chart and see you put in light flow, sorry to hear that :hugs: I put in spotting for mine and its a *, where do I find out what the other letters mean? I think i saw S on yours.
wishing you lots of luck in your next month


----------



## nypage1981

:rofl: Baby- I was going to put it on my bum and have a funny surprise for him when I was ovulating and we were doing the BD...but got my BFP before preseed was used! Now that tattoo.....weird! 
:hugs: to Sarah and Sheryl for the AF's.....as my friend would say about her men...NEXT! As in- on to the next cycle!


----------



## babyhopes23

sarahincanada
theres been quite a few bfps on this thread said:

> its quite annoying that my cycles are so long and confusing, i have not got my smiley face this cycle and i dont know how much to go on testing. its not affordable and my cycle is a bit weird. we BD'd today but :shrug: where i am really.
> 
> yea the results were probably not bad, maybe im impatient? but 14 months seriously..?. :hugs: its not weird for you to want others to get their BFP's because i think its something like me. i get so excited when i read other womens BFP stories, i think it raises hope.. hope that someday we will have our own and will be really happy too !:thumbup:
> 
> it gives me hope and i really wish we get it at the same time or somewhere near so that we can join everyone else on that BFP announcement page and first tri..
> 
> FX'D :)
> 
> :dust:


----------



## babyhopes23

hahaha i was going to have that tacky one on my arm !! not as imaginative as you .. but might do now ! i dont know if they are trying to symbolize anything or are simply sending it as a lil present .. :)


----------



## nypage1981

I thought they were saying..."here's your preseed, now hump like bunny rabbits!" oh, and here are some preg tests tooo.....lol.


----------



## flyingduster

babyhopes, do you temp at all?? It might help you to pinpoint O, especially if the OPK's aren't being much help! I hear of so many vauge results with OPKs that I'm glad I never tried them!! lol! They sound almost as if they cause more confusion than they help! Though I guess with irregular cycles there's no way to predict O ahead of time otherwise? taking your temp only tells ou when you O'd... three days after the event! lol. So no good for predicting it, but soooo good for confirming...

In any event, GOOD LUCK!!!

a bunny? Really? lmao!


----------



## nypage1981

Yes! A bunny. A teal green bunny tattoo! 

How u feeling Flying? I dont feel much. Crampy and fire nipples. NIce h uh.


----------



## sherylb

I took a look at your chart and see you put in light flow, sorry to hear that :hugs: I put in spotting for mine and its a *, where do I find out what the other letters mean? I think i saw S on yours.
wishing you lots of luck in your next month

Sarah:
Here is the link for the chart key:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/layouts/ttc/help/chart_key.html
You can also click the chart key button under people's charts. I had sticky CM yesterday before AF started. It was very light so I just put spotting instead of light so I won't think I am late again next month hopefully. This month my cycle gained 3 days. I wish it would quit. 32 is long enough damn it!!


----------



## sherylb

I am so glad that I temp and observe CM. No more expensive, confusing OPKs for me.


----------



## NDH

I'm still waiting for my :bfp: too, even though I don't post much. This cycle or next I'm pegging all my hopes on. If it doesn't happen, I'll be taking a break from bnb for a while to try to relax.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I took a look at your chart and see you put in light flow, sorry to hear that :hugs: I put in spotting for mine and its a *, where do I find out what the other letters mean? I think i saw S on yours.
> wishing you lots of luck in your next month
> 
> Sarah:
> Here is the link for the chart key:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/layouts/ttc/help/chart_key.html
> You can also click the chart key button under people's charts. I had sticky CM yesterday before AF started. It was very light so I just put spotting instead of light so I won't think I am late again next month hopefully. This month my cycle gained 3 days. I wish it would quit. 32 is long enough damn it!!

thanks for that
hopefully this is the longest the cycle is and is stable from now on! although you did want to increase your LP right, so perhaps the longer cycle is good, just just need to ovulate a little earlier.


----------



## sherylb

Actually my lp was plenty long this month. 11 days is nothing to poke at.


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> babyhopes, do you temp at all?? It might help you to pinpoint O, especially if the OPK's aren't being much help! I hear of so many vauge results with OPKs that I'm glad I never tried them!! lol! They sound almost as if they cause more confusion than they help! Though I guess with irregular cycles there's no way to predict O ahead of time otherwise? taking your temp only tells ou when you O'd... three days after the event! lol. So no good for predicting it, but soooo good for confirming...
> 
> In any event, GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> a bunny? Really? lmao!

for me I have to use the digital smiley face tests, they are more expensive but worth it (Im 38, I need to suck it up and pay the $!!!!). the ones that you have the 2 lines...in my mind you wont really know for sure if its positive until it starts to fade and then it could be too late. theres a lot of girls not knowing if their ov tests are positive or not like the 2 lines never get super dark, where the smiley face test theres no guessing. for me, digital ov tests and now charting at the way to go! so you predict the O with your LH surge and then hopefully confirm with the charting. Im so excited that Ive started charting and can have a full chart for this next cycle :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Actually my lp was plenty long this month. 11 days is nothing to poke at.

that is good, do you think the longer cycle helped that?


----------



## sherylb

I am sure that is why my body was doing it. Now i wish there was a way to be sure it would stop doing it now that i am at 32 days.


----------



## flyingduster

Sherylb, I had 35 days cycles! A normal 14-15 day LP, but a huge 21 days to wait until O for the first half of the month was terrible! LOL! Sooooooooooooooo glad I don't need to think about it until #2!


----------



## sherylb

Did you figure out the best days to start doing every other day then since it obviously worked?


----------



## flyingduster

lol, we never did the every other day thing... Though I tried a bit, we never did do it very well. Infact the month of my BFP was particularly crap BD timing!

I've edited my chart to show when we BD: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/318aca which was 5 days before O, and the day _of_ O and then a couple of days after O. That was it!! [Ok, we did BD earlier in the month but I didn't record it cos I didn't expect an O till around CD21!] 

We had a fair bit of emotional crap come up that month, RIGHT around O. To the point I walked out on him and refused to see or hear from him for a day cos of all the crap... It was just a 'lucky strike' that the day the egg dropped; we BD that night. The timing was soooooo close to being too late, I'm surprised it worked out! lol. Sorry, no real help though!!!

If you know your FP is longer, than don't start the every-other-day thing until later on in the month! Don't wear yourselves out trying for ages and then being too tired when the timing really starts to matter! In an ideal world with a consistent 21 day FP, I'd probably go for CD15, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22. :)


----------



## sherylb

I am still not sure what to think about yesterday. It was light but it started at 8 pm. I am torn on whether to start it or not b/c it was so late. I had EWCM this month and last month so I think I have a good chance of recognizing O without OPKs.


----------



## babyhopes23

flyingduster said:


> babyhopes, do you temp at all?? It might help you to pinpoint O, especially if the OPK's aren't being much help! I hear of so many vauge results with OPKs that I'm glad I never tried them!! lol! They sound almost as if they cause more confusion than they help! Though I guess with irregular cycles there's no way to predict O ahead of time otherwise? taking your temp only tells ou when you O'd... three days after the event! lol. So no good for predicting it, but soooo good for confirming...
> 
> In any event, GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> a bunny? Really? lmao!

No, i dont temp at all, i dont know how the whole charting thing works and so just use OPK's.

the problem is with the length of my cycle so i can never really tell.

yeah probably good for confirming but whats the point then if you dont know when you O so you have to BD accordingly. 

haha yeah that bunny is kinda tacky but cute. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes23

nypage1981 said:


> I thought they were saying..."here's your preseed, now hump like bunny rabbits!" oh, and here are some preg tests tooo.....lol.

hahaah i was staring at that bunny trying to figure out whether it was pregnant .. :dohh: to make out whether they were hinting at it for som kinda fertility jinxy thing.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

well my tiny bit of colour didnt turn into anything else for the rest of yesterday, it was literally a bit of coloured cm so perhaps I shouldnt have classed it as spotting exactly. was expecting to have more this morning from overnight, but nothing, but a HUGE temp dip! so I have to assume its coming today, or perhaps I get another dip tomorrow. This temping thing is fun! I glad to have started it (with help from sherylb! :flower:) as by the time I have my operation I should have a couple of months of data and be an expert :kiss:

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## sherylb

I got my dip this morning. I suppose mine was late this month since AF had already started. At least you know it's coming so maybe that won't make it as hard to mark AF in FF like it was when I did it. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I got my dip this morning. I suppose mine was late this month since AF had already started. At least you know it's coming so maybe that won't make it as hard to mark AF in FF like it was when I did it. :(


yes I like that its a warning of whats to come. oh well on to next month for us, keep a pma! you havent been trying for long have you? at least you are all young, Im 39 in october :nope:


----------



## sherylb

No, last month was our first official month since I had that procedure in October and had to wait for good test results before proceeding with TTC. I just turned 25 so hopefully we won't have a hard time.


----------



## flyingduster

babyhopes23 said:


> No, i dont temp at all, i dont know how the whole charting thing works and so just use OPK's.
> 
> the problem is with the length of my cycle so i can never really tell.
> 
> yeah probably good for confirming but whats the point then if you dont know when you O so you have to BD accordingly.
> 
> haha yeah that bunny is kinda tacky but cute. :hugs:

you can still use OPKs to predict O as well, but it just might help you if you temp as well as it'll confirm later anything that you weren't sure about at the time...

Temping is easy; set your alarm for the earliest you'd wake up [even if you're intending to 'sleep in' one day, keep your alarm for whenever the earliest is that you'd wake during the week. For me it's when hubby gets up at 4:30am, though I don't get out of bed until 6am I definitely wake up when he gets up!] and when the alarm goes off, stick the thermometer in your mouth, drift off to sleep and let the beeping wake you back up. Get one that records it's last reading if possible, so you can simply turn it off and go back to sleep [or get up, whatever!] and later when you're up, just check what it's reading was and enter it into FF. FF does the rest of the work charting it and putting in the cross hairs and everything. You just watch the graph grow! :) You can learn a lot more in depth info about temping too, but that's the basics of what HAS to happen! :)


----------



## sherylb

My DH's alarm goes off at 7 Mon-Fri and mine goes off at 7 on the weekends. I stick my thermometer in my mouth, light it up with my cell phone, enter my temp in my mobile FF and go back to sleep.


----------



## flyingduster

I should say that of course if you don't want to, then don't worry about it!!!!! I just thought it might help if you're having a bit of trouble with the OPKs being consistent and you being left not knowing if you've O'd or not... You'd still need to use them, or guess your cycle, to get the timing of BD right, but I did enjoy having the temps to confirm everything! Made it a lot less guess work!! lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

same here, we set 7:30 alarm, hubby gets up, sticks the therm in my mouth, records it on a paper and I drift back to sleep and he either gets up or hits snooze on the alarm! babyhopes I really think you should temp as well, so the ov tests can detect your surge and then the temp can hopefully confirm the ovulation. if you have long cycles then its annoying but you will have to use the ov tests most of your cycle. you can get them cheaply off the internet. if I had a weird cycle i would definitely do the temping plus ov tests to make more sense of it.
come up, join my in temping! NY went and got a bfp so Im all alone fumbling through it!!!


----------



## sherylb

Woman! What do you mean you're all alone!!???


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Woman! What do you mean you're all alone!!???

i just mean all alone starting to temp!! you are an expert!!! :flower:


----------



## sherylb

I have only done it for a few more weeks than you have. I read all the good parts of Taking Charge of Your Fertility before I started my last cycle so I know some from that and some from internet research.


----------



## babyhopes23

Oh sarah and flying duster, thank you so much for the advice. guess it does make sense !!

will it tell you when you should BD based on temp or does it just confirm ovulation ?
i will go and set up the account in FF right away this morning !!

thank you so much, guess it does make sense and i shall do some studying as well what with how to read the chart etc.

thanks !! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes23

maybe i should wait for my next cycle to begin before temping now? or is it ok to do it somewhere one and half or one week before AF is due?


----------



## babyhopes23

@ flyingduster.. ofcourse i want to, it does make sense that everyone of you are doing it.,. and with good reason too ! im just a bit confused as to whether it predicts ov with the temp rise and fall or does it only confirm O. :)


----------



## sherylb

You can start temping any day. When you create your account go to my chart through my signature so that I can get free VIP days.

And temping only confirms that ovulation takes place. OPKs only pick up the hormone. They are not able to tell you whether ovulation had actually taken place.


----------



## babyhopes23

thanks sheryl b, will do.

oh guys by the way, we used preseed for the first time last night like many of the other women on this website have mentioned how much it worked for them, it may have done, but id beg to differ ont he product. using it on the applicator etc is very easy etc, but...

i didnt feel great or the oh so wow difference that they talk about., infact, i was quite frigid and thought we have had so much better wonderful sex without any lubrication assistance. DH knew id used it a nd ofcourse so did i, so it was like we know im not naturally lubed up and it was quite awkward. we still managed to dtd.

instead softcups? thats a whole another story!! painful as hell and although it did go in, god the cramps i felt after i removed them out before BD'ing, test try, was awful.i had cramps as well and had to BD so althogether i think sticking with my natural way works best for me, i know preseed is for if you go dry, but if you dont, then i guess you can go the natural way.
i dont think it does anything super like help the sperm to swim or something. i think its just there for if your dry and its sperm friendly? as far as i know.

sorry for rambling on. just an update.


----------



## sherylb

That is exactly what it's for. It's meant for people that normally use something already. And we don't use the applicators. We just use it externally like any other lube.


----------



## flyingduster

yup, what she said^^ lol!

Temping doesn't predict O at ALL. *some* women can *sometimes* have a temp dip the day before they ovulate, but don't try and predict it by that cos it's not consistent like that, and you may not get a drop before the rise!! So basically you can't PREDICT your ovulation with temping; it will ONLY confirm it AFTER you've ovulated. FF will only confirm with the cross hairs on your chart THREE DAYS after you've ovulated too, which is well beyond too late for any BD to make any difference! 

You CAN often see though that your temp has bounced way up one morning, so you could still BD that morning and hope to catch it [the egg will have dropped the day before, but they can live for 24 hours in you] but beyond that there's no real help for timing of BD with temping.

OPKs react to the hormone that releases the egg, so when the hormone is high, the OPKs will give you a high result; meaning the egg is being dropped any time now. But there's no way for them to let you know you've ACTUALLY ovulated as the hormone can come and go at the usual without ovulation! Hence the temping will tell you for sure, cos if your'e ovulated your temp will jump up a notch and stay there until AF.



And yes, by all means start temping now. It won't make much sense on a chart this month, but it will get you into the habit of temping and recording before it matters! And don't worry; it WILL go up and down seemingly a lot, leaving a very up & down looking graph and you'll wonder how on earth you're supposed to see anything in that, but trust me, when you ovulate next time around, it'll suddenly look a lot clearer as the jump up is more obvious!




And yup, preseed is basically just a sperm-friendly lube. Not much more. It's for people who are dry already and need the assistance of lube, but as we know most lubes are basically spermicides so preseed is just a good one when you're not trying to kill 'em all! LOL! We never used lube at all, so we never even tried preseed and had no problems... obviously! lol!

I never used the softcups either, though I don't think they're supposed to cause cramps!! Not sure what would be wrong for that to happen... But if they don't work for you then certainly don't worry about using them. If possible, put some pillows under your bum and lay on your back with your butt slightly raised for a while after BD, and I'm sure it'll do as well as soft cups would... The night we conceived, I stayed in bed the whole night after we BD and didn't get up till morning so there was very little spillage... lol


----------



## sherylb

They say though that by the time you see your spike the egg is already gone if it hasn't been fertilized yet though so beware.


----------



## babyhopes23

yup, that definitely makes sense flying... thanks a heap for your advice.although i thought i would learn a bit more about FF they are sending me courses or something constantly so that would help me understand a bit more. :hugs:

im on CD 29 anyway so end of cycle really, just waiting for AF.. :)

Ive got sore bbs and cramps like AF so .. just waiting.

thank you so much, i shall certainly read up more on it. 

FX'd for all 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## flyingduster

good luck babyhopes, it'll help you keep track of what exactly is happening anyway!!!

And yup, the temp rise happens the day AFTER you ovulate, the day of ovulation is the last "low" temp! :)


----------



## babyhopes23

:hugs: thanks :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes23

hope your enjoying the growth of your bump :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Good morning and happy V day ladies!

Any plans this evening? Glad you are all going to chart together! Hope it works for all of you soon and you get your bfps so you can just ditch those pesky OPKs, thermometers, and such.

Baby= funny about the preseed. I was nervous to try it also since we have never used ANY lube, its not needed......so I didnt want us to feel akward either!


----------



## sarahincanada

happy valentines everyone!

yesterday we had a really nice buffet dinner at the place hubby and I had our reception, it was for my in-laws 30th wedding anniversary. 10 months later hubby was born so they didnt waste any time :haha: just going to relax today and watch movies.

my period finally started its flow today, so CD1. I barely had any spotting all weekend so that was good (I was thinking the reflexology perhaps helped my body get back into balance?). Im hoping to book a trip to vegas within this next month.....I told hubby that I would do that if I got my period so I would have something positive either way. Im going to try and do that every month, sure he will not be impressed!!

5 weeks to my operation, this next cycle I will not be too enthused about as I just want the polyp out now, Im 100% sure I cannot get pregnant with it. I will still track my ovulation though, I have a box of 20 ov tests so will probably start CD 10.

talk to you all soon :flower:


----------



## babyhopes23

bought my digi thermometer today so will start temping tomorrow and learn more on the FF chart thing.. good news sarah.. youre only 5 weeks away.. :hugs: 
another obstacle removed..

how you getting on NY? any preg sickness as such?

V day , lol got roses and a card and had chinese :)
im on CD 29 according to FF so hopefully will BD tonight for the sake of having fun and not with the mind to get pregnant. just for once... but will still make sure i got my legs up in the end lol.. nothing will ever change that routine in the end !!

have a nice day ladies, is night night for me..

xx
FX'D... :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> bought my digi thermometer today so will start temping tomorrow and learn more on the FF chart thing.. good news sarah.. youre only 5 weeks away.. :hugs:
> another obstacle removed..
> 
> how you getting on NY? any preg sickness as such?
> 
> V day , lol got roses and a card and had chinese :)
> im on CD 29 according to FF so hopefully will BD tonight for the sake of having fun and not with the mind to get pregnant. just for once... but will still make sure i got my legs up in the end lol.. nothing will ever change that routine in the end !!
> 
> have a nice day ladies, is night night for me..
> 
> xx
> FX'D... :dust:

yay so glad you got a thermometer! did you register on fertility friend yet? Im still fumbling my way through it, but its easy to just enter in your temp. perhaps when you have created your chart you can put a link to it in your signature like I have 
enjoy your :sex:


----------



## nypage1981

Im good baby hopes thanks for asking! The only thing i can complain about is my sniffer. I smell bad scents about every 5 seconds and its aggravating. I'd like to walk around wearing some of that stuff under my nose....vapo rub or whatever!


----------



## babyhopes23

hey sarah, gotta admit, yes i got my thermometer and temped this morning. i did enter my temp too as i am already registered. i also entered period signs etc. but one thing i gotta say is.. i dont know how to do these signature things !! if i knew id do it.. ive tried many a time. ill post the link to my page on FF. hope that helps.. we didnt BD last night. too full from dinner . lol


hey NY. sorry ur going through the sniffer phase but hey.. its all worth it once you get your BFP i guess.. we'll go through anything just to get a BFP !


----------



## sherylb

Babyhopes:

1. On FF, you will click on My Home Page on the menu. It should give you a link that looks like this (except that I have changed mine from a number in options)
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sherylb

2. On BnB, you will click on Edit Signature in Your Control Panel or User CP. You will copy and paste the FF link into this box and click save signature. 

If you want to do a FF ticker instead of just posting the link I can give you instructions for that.


----------



## babyhopes23

@ sherylb :hugs: thanks

after a loser attempt, i have got it and have posted it on my signature, though when you click on it, it takes you to my homepage ! and then you have to click on my chart to see my chart . or should i just paste the URL on my chart page to my signature?


----------



## babyhopes23

ok i have a question. it may be stupid, but do all digital thermometers have to say "basal body temp" inorder for us to know that we can use it to temp for when we want to conceive?

i read on FF that they say make sure the one you use says basal body so im a bit confused. :S


----------



## nypage1981

Yes baby its got to be a basal body one....they record your temp more accurately.


----------



## sherylb

I just use a digital. I read that anything to .1 was accurate enough.

And you need to modify your homepage so that it shows your chart. If we aren't logged in as you we can only see our own chart by click on my chart.

1. My Home Page
2. Home Page Settings
3. Under Available Charts your current chart should be listed. Click on it and click Add Chart. Then click Save Settings for good measure. Not exactly sure if Add Chart saves it.


----------



## babyhopes23

oh ok. noted my temp rise today, honestly sheryl this may sound like im stupid but i spent half n hour trying to get this signature to go directly to my chart but its not happening.

i was unable to find available charts under the settings. what i did though was find share/group settings, then it allowed me to cpy paste two types of URL and share it on message boards, so i picked one of them and pasted it on my signature.

and now my signature shows "my ovulation chart" but still takes you back to that page. i got a ticker for ov, but unable to post that on my signature, its not allowing me to do so.

maybe perhaps one of you could do it for me and email it to me? and then i can ass it on to my BNB signature. if its too much hassle, please dont worry, it was just a suggestion

thanks, because i would be trying forever and still not getting it right !

one more mix up is the dates on the charts, when i click on 16 as its 16th here, it still sticks on 15th. is this because of time difference? im able to enter my data on the 16th, but the top arrow part above the chart still stays on 15th. dont know why.


----------



## MummyCat

Hello lovelies...

Just thought I'd pop on while I had a few mine of internet time on hols! A little Canadian birdy had mentioned that a couple of you have got your BFP's... HUGE congrats :wohoo: hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Fingers crossed that this month is a good one for the rest of you!! :hugs: 

I'm still taking my aspirin daily, hoping it'll help a little bean stick... if we're lucky! :D x


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies,

I am 29... 30 in few weeks and my DH in 34, we have been together for 9 years and married for over 2 :hugs:

January 2011 has been our first cycle TTC #1. My last AF was on 31 December 2010 (yes, just on time to spoil new years eve party!!!:witch:) and no show up since. Did few FRERs but just got :bfn:

I don't think I am pg as I have no symptoms at all, just think I am so very unlucky that the first time we decide to TTC my body is messed up for some reason!!! Not sure if I even o this months...

We are wishing so much to have our beautiful lil one by 2011 :baby:
so we got until April... FX!!

I hope my AF will show soon so I can start charting properly... I also bought Vitex (Agnus Castus) and vitamins to start on CD1... does anyone know if I can take Vitex and vitamins together?

well, good luck to all of us for lots and lots of beautiful 2011 babies!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Huggles

Hi Want2bMum - I can't comment on the Vitex etc, but this was also our first proper ttc month and, just like you, the witch has not arrived yet. I'm now 4 days late but getting bfn's (last tested on monday - 2 days late). So frustrating when our bodies go bonkers just as we want them to behave!


----------



## nypage1981

:hugs: Just saying hi ladies! Baby- i'll let sheryl answer that question only because I dont really know much about the temping and stuff. I hope its working out for you though and will give you answers.

Welcome to the thread new comers!

Hi Mummy! 

Sarah- how are you, where you been, u ok?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

sorry not been on, my husband is sick (both ends!!) and so been looking after him. he was off work yesterday and is staying off today too, but he is now eating. he usually does the cooking in our house so Ive been forced into the kitchen!! on top of that having a heavy period urghh. 

huggles and babyhopes keeping my fingers crossed that the witch does not arrive (babyhopes I hope Sheryl can help you as I am just as clueless! I know to get the link to my chart I clicked on 'home page set up' and it gave me the link, do you see that in the area that your chart is?)

mummycat great to hear from you, when are you back in the uk I miss you! are you in the 2ww yet?

Want2bMum welcome to our group! its been quite a lucky one so far :hugs: good luck, it is SO annoying when your cycle goes wonky....I just had a month where I didnt ovulate and starting spotting CD15 and period CD20. Do you temp or use ovulation tests?

I will try and catch up soon ladies :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

babyhopes, when you're on your chart, go to the side menu, hover over "sharing" and then click on "home page setup" that comes up in the options. 

Now on there, there should be a link at the top of it to share. But before you try sharing that link, click on the "preview" option to make sure it'll show your chart. If it doesn't, then I'm not sure what's wrong but send me a PM and I'm happy to see if I can help. If the preview DOES show your chart how it's supposed to, then go back to that "home page setup" page and copy the link that's at the top of the page on THERE. not any link in your settings area. THAT will be the link to your chart.... :)


You can change your time zone in the settings area though (hover over 'settings' and then click on "charting options" and the time zone is one of the first things to come up on there. :)


----------



## Want2bMum

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> sorry not been on, my husband is sick (both ends!!) and so been looking after him. he was off work yesterday and is staying off today too, but he is now eating. he usually does the cooking in our house so Ive been forced into the kitchen!! on top of that having a heavy period urghh.
> 
> huggles and babyhopes keeping my fingers crossed that the witch does not arrive (babyhopes I hope Sheryl can help you as I am just as clueless! I know to get the link to my chart I clicked on 'home page set up' and it gave me the link, do you see that in the area that your chart is?)
> 
> mummycat great to hear from you, when are you back in the uk I miss you! are you in the 2ww yet?
> 
> Want2bMum welcome to our group! its been quite a lucky one so far :hugs: good luck, it is SO annoying when your cycle goes wonky....I just had a month where I didnt ovulate and starting spotting CD15 and period CD20. Do you temp or use ovulation tests?
> 
> I will try and catch up soon ladies :hugs:



Hi Sarahincanada we have only been TTC for 1 cycle and didn't chart... I am defo going to do it though as soon as AF shows up... I am very impatient :blush:
I never took temperature, can it be done with a normal thermometer? and do you think I should wait for AF or start right now?

Thank you :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

Want2bMum said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!
> 
> sorry not been on, my husband is sick (both ends!!) and so been looking after him. he was off work yesterday and is staying off today too, but he is now eating. he usually does the cooking in our house so Ive been forced into the kitchen!! on top of that having a heavy period urghh.
> 
> huggles and babyhopes keeping my fingers crossed that the witch does not arrive (babyhopes I hope Sheryl can help you as I am just as clueless! I know to get the link to my chart I clicked on 'home page set up' and it gave me the link, do you see that in the area that your chart is?)
> 
> mummycat great to hear from you, when are you back in the uk I miss you! are you in the 2ww yet?
> 
> Want2bMum welcome to our group! its been quite a lucky one so far :hugs: good luck, it is SO annoying when your cycle goes wonky....I just had a month where I didnt ovulate and starting spotting CD15 and period CD20. Do you temp or use ovulation tests?
> 
> I will try and catch up soon ladies :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sarahincanada we have only been TTC for 1 cycle and didn't chart... I am defo going to do it though as soon as AF shows up... I am very impatient :blush:
> I never took temperature, can it be done with a normal thermometer? and do you think I should wait for AF or start right now?
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...


hi! I purchased a fertility therm, not sure if you can use a regular one, but I know the fertility therm takes detailed temps. i started in the middle of my cycle so it doesnt matter when you do, but the temps wont mean much at first. I didnt temp today as my hubby was ill and I forgot, not sure if it matters if you miss a day.
I also use the ovulation test sticks, I find pinpointing your ovulation will be key if you are impatient! they detect your surge then you know you should ovulate in the following 12--36 hours. then your temps should hopefully confirm that you did ovulate.
I think I have tried for 5 full months now, it was very exciting at first but now I just expect my period every month so will be floored when I finally get my bfp! I think the first few months are tough as you feel you have done everything right but dont get pregnant. Also I have learned on here that pregnancy symptoms and period symptoms are basically the same, so you cannot really get to excited about symptoms.
good luck and :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

you know its funny, it feels sooooo long that Ive been officially TTC but Ive realized its only actually been 4 months! I started my printouts and tracking in September, then October, skipped November as my mum was staying with us, December, then had the wonky period and so just tried again end of January.
Thats only 4 tries!! its so easy to get upset and think wow whats happening, why wont it happen, but you have to bring in some reality. 

once I get my polyp removed though I will be expecting something to happen, and have to be patient there too. even though the polyp is in the way, just having that removed doesnt immediately mean I will get pregnant.

I really do feel in my heart I will get pregnant this year. It may not be by April to give birth this year, but thats ok. When its meant to be it will be.

so happy for the bfp's so far!


----------



## nypage1981

You have a great mind about it- you are right- it WILL happen for you, you just cant control when! Thats the amazing part of it all- when it does happen, its just breath taking because there you were, one day, everything aligned and everything perfect.


----------



## Want2bMum

Well said sarahincanada :happydance:

Good luck:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> You have a great mind about it- you are right- it WILL happen for you, you just cant control when! Thats the amazing part of it all- when it does happen, its just breath taking because there you were, one day, everything aligned and everything perfect.

how long were you trying in total? it must feel so weird, after so many months of nothing and then just like that it happens, its so amazing.
when is your next dr's apt?


----------



## Huggles

:witch: finally got me this morning - 4 days late!

I suspect I probably didn't ovulate this month and that's why she was so late - typical that my first proper ttc month i don't even ovulate! :growlmad:

But at least I now know where i am and can officially start ttc cycle 2.


----------



## babyhopes23

Thanks Flying and sarah.. flying.. yes i did change the time zones etc and went to sharing and it showed me the link and thats what i pasted, its still screwed up.. anyway sherylb has been kind enough to send me a pvt msg and she will sort it out for me hopefully. sorry i went on to my PM first before coming to the forum so didnt read your messages earlier.

thanks ladies..

anyway feeling the odd twinges of AF arriving and am in tears.. have had a meltdown today.. just the upset thats all. CD 30 today its so weird ..what with the whole crazy long cycle thing.. just hoping that it will happen soon. to top it all off , DH has a conference in germany next month 17th and 18th and i dont know when i Ovulate because of this cycle so im trying my best to keep him from going because if hes gone, it would be 16th (travelling) 17 & 18th conf and then back on 19th

and hoping the meds hes taking will work next month or so im worried about missing dates due to some conference

i dont know when i O. all the opks were negative this month and i just started temping two days ago.

ok sorry rant over !!


----------



## babyhopes23

sorry sarah, hope your DH feels a lot better soon... :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- i was NTNP for like 3 years with our MC in 09.....properly trying for about 7 months but doing more and less different cycles....so yes, its so weird that it just suddenly happened! Doc appt next tuesday for my first scan. My first time i'll find out if this one is viable. eeeek


----------



## sherylb

Babyhopes23's chart has been fixed if anyone wanted to see it.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> :witch: finally got me this morning - 4 days late!
> 
> I suspect I probably didn't ovulate this month and that's why she was so late - typical that my first proper ttc month i don't even ovulate! :growlmad:
> 
> But at least I now know where i am and can officially start ttc cycle 2.

sorry to hear that :nope::hugs: well its good that you know where you are and are now on a new fresh cycle. FX'd this will be a good one for you! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- i was NTNP for like 3 years with our MC in 09.....properly trying for about 7 months but doing more and less different cycles....so yes, its so weird that it just suddenly happened! Doc appt next tuesday for my first scan. My first time i'll find out if this one is viable. eeeek

keeping everything that I can possibly cross crossed for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> Thanks Flying and sarah.. flying.. yes i did change the time zones etc and went to sharing and it showed me the link and thats what i pasted, its still screwed up.. anyway sherylb has been kind enough to send me a pvt msg and she will sort it out for me hopefully. sorry i went on to my PM first before coming to the forum so didnt read your messages earlier.
> 
> thanks ladies..
> 
> anyway feeling the odd twinges of AF arriving and am in tears.. have had a meltdown today.. just the upset thats all. CD 30 today its so weird ..what with the whole crazy long cycle thing.. just hoping that it will happen soon. to top it all off , DH has a conference in germany next month 17th and 18th and i dont know when i Ovulate because of this cycle so im trying my best to keep him from going because if hes gone, it would be 16th (travelling) 17 & 18th conf and then back on 19th
> 
> and hoping the meds hes taking will work next month or so im worried about missing dates due to some conference
> 
> i dont know when i O. all the opks were negative this month and i just started temping two days ago.
> 
> ok sorry rant over !!

awww you poor thing, i do hope you ovulate this next cycle. and yay for the temping! hopefully it will tell you more about your cycle than you know now.
dont worry to much about his trip, if you BD right before and right after you should be fine. I think the days waiting for AF to arrive are the worst, you just want it over. Once I have my period I switch back to my positive attitude with hope for the next cycle. The period to ovulation wait is a little boring though :coffee:


----------



## sarahincanada

I have a question for everyone: do you BD all cycle long, or tend to save it all up for your fertile time? I find we save it up, which I dont think is good as you could ovulate at some funny time in your cycle and never know! the smep says to start every other day from CD10 which we usually do, but between my ovulation around CD18 and the next cycle CD10 we barely BD! Im thinking to pop in a little extra :sex: here and there!! I was going to attempt every other day for a whole month but I forgot to do that


----------



## babyhopes23

Thanks again Sheryl B :hugs: i will post it on my siggy now

@ Sarah.. yea guess youre right but like you said, its about funny ovulation timing which is why im worried we many not catch it if hes travelling !

well we are all in this journey now, just waiting to see who gets their BFP's next !

and ofcourse wishing it for ourselves as well !

:hugs: :dust: to all of us XX


----------



## Cypress

Hi everyone - I'd like to join this group if I may - been TTC since autumn 2010, and really really REALLY want to get that BFP and give birth in 2011!!! This month we're going to try the SME plan (saw it on another thread). Generally we try to BD throughout the month, as my cycle has been weird and all over the place (eg one month OPKs showed positive almost every day! then two months no positives at all). But last month I got a positive on CD17, so luckily we'd been BDing past the CD14 mark. (But fat lot of good it did lol)
Good luck to everyone!!x


----------



## sarahincanada

Cypress said:


> Hi everyone - I'd like to join this group if I may - been TTC since autumn 2010, and really really REALLY want to get that BFP and give birth in 2011!!! This month we're going to try the SME plan (saw it on another thread). Generally we try to BD throughout the month, as my cycle has been weird and all over the place (eg one month OPKs showed positive almost every day! then two months no positives at all). But last month I got a positive on CD17, so luckily we'd been BDing past the CD14 mark. (But fat lot of good it did lol)
> Good luck to everyone!!x

welcome!!! fingers crossed to getting pregnant and giving birth this year!! I doubt I will be able to give birth this year (only have one try after my operation next month), but Im determind to get pregnant! where are you in your cycle right now?


----------



## Cypress

Today I'm cd7. So now BD every second day, and will start opk in a couple of days.
Best of luck with your operation. How long after the op do you have to wait befre trying again?


----------



## sarahincanada

Cypress said:


> Today I'm cd7. So now BD every second day, and will start opk in a couple of days.
> Best of luck with your operation. How long after the op do you have to wait befre trying again?

she said after I stop bleeding, but I go for a preop next week so will hopefully find out more. I am due to ovulate about a week after the operation so I hope I dont bleed long. I doubt anything will happen straight away, but you can only hope! the FS also mentioned clomid for me, has yours? my only worry with that is theres 10% chance of multiples with that, so I would like to wait 3 months after the operation to see if I can get pregnant without it, then try it if not. some of me just wants to get it straight away as time is ticking, but I want to wait first and see if its just the polyp in the way.

im not far behind you in your cycle, when do you normally ovulate? Im usually CD18ish


----------



## sherylb

I didn't know Clomid can cause multiples. That changes my perspective of it.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I didn't know Clomid can cause multiples. That changes my perspective of it.

yes their blurb says 10% chance of multiples, where the usual chance is 1%

I dont mind multiples, but I have quite a lot of twins in my family already so I wonder if I would be even more likely to have them

I personally would like to be able to tell people I conceived without help, but I will consider it for sure


----------



## NDH

sarahincanada said:


> I personally would like to be able to tell people I conceived without help, but I will consider it for sure

No one has to know whether you had help or not :) But I understand what you're saying.


----------



## sherylb

Ndh I am shocked they havent removed part of your signature bc its huge.


----------



## NDH

I think it just looks bigger cause it's wide. I've definitely seen sigs on here just as big. I didn't think you could make it too big cause when I was working on the layout I had to do some resizing for it to display. I guess if a moderator feels it's too big then it will get edited. However, I'm not sure I see the relevance of your comment?


----------



## babyhopes23

Hey ladies CD 32 for me today. temp rise again 36.7.. mean anything when it goes up at the end of your cycle? i dont think 36.7 celsius is that high plus i keep getting the odd AF pains


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> I have a question for everyone: do you BD all cycle long, or tend to save it all up for your fertile time? I find we save it up, which I dont think is good as you could ovulate at some funny time in your cycle and never know! the smep says to start every other day from CD10 which we usually do, but between my ovulation around CD18 and the next cycle CD10 we barely BD! Im thinking to pop in a little extra :sex: here and there!! I was going to attempt every other day for a whole month but I forgot to do that

We pretty much bd when we feel like it, which usually works out to approximately every 36 hours from as soon as the witch leaves until I ov, and then almost none (maybe once a week) until the witch arrives again.

I tend to have a very high libido before ov and a virtually none existant libido after ov. So before ov we can sometimes bd like twice a day, then once a day, maybe skip a day, once a day, twice a day, etc. However the mood takes us. But after ov I could probably quite happily not bd at all, although dh starts to get a bit 'frustrated'...


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I personally would like to be able to tell people I conceived without help, but I will consider it for sure
> 
> No one has to know whether you had help or not :) But I understand what you're saying.Click to expand...

true, but Im too honest sometimes and would feel I needed to tell people. its silly really, just something I would like to be able to say (I guess I feel defensive about my old age and want to show I can do it!!!)


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> Hey ladies CD 32 for me today. temp rise again 36.7.. mean anything when it goes up at the end of your cycle? i dont think 36.7 celsius is that high plus i keep getting the odd AF pains

temp rise is good, trouble is we dont know whats high for you as you just started temping. however if you see a big drop that could be your period coming, look at my chart...I had a big noticable drop about 48 hours before my period. but I dont think everyone has one. good luck!!


----------



## Cypress

sarahincanada said:


> Cypress said:
> 
> 
> Today I'm cd7. So now BD every second day, and will start opk in a couple of days.
> Best of luck with your operation. How long after the op do you have to wait befre trying again?
> 
> she said after I stop bleeding, but I go for a preop next week so will hopefully find out more. I am due to ovulate about a week after the operation so I hope I dont bleed long. I doubt anything will happen straight away, but you can only hope! the FS also mentioned clomid for me, has yours? my only worry with that is theres 10% chance of multiples with that, so I would like to wait 3 months after the operation to see if I can get pregnant without it, then try it if not. some of me just wants to get it straight away as time is ticking, but I want to wait first and see if its just the polyp in the way.
> 
> im not far behind you in your cycle, when do you normally ovulate? Im usually CD18ishClick to expand...

Yes my FS said she's going to give me Clomid; first I need to have an HSG to see if my tubes are all ok; if they're ok, then we have Clomid and an IUI. FS mentioned multiples and said they do everything they can to prevent that. 

I can understand wanting to try for a bit on your own after the op. But I also understand just wanting to things moving! See how things go and see how you feel after the op.

My cycles have been incomprehensible since coming off the pill, which prompted me to see the FS, so not sure about my ov day. But Feb was the first month where I seemed to get a real result with the OPK sticks, and inidicated that I ov'd on CD18 too! (Which meant only a 9-day luteal phase - am now taking vit B6 to try to help with this - we'll see, I start OPK-testing on cd 10 in two days)


----------



## babyhopes23

CD 34, another BFN, no AF. long wonky cycle again.. BFN ..? no BIG surprise.. what did i expect...? A miracle?? :nope: 

but what explains my temp rise? any ideas ladies? its been 36.7 degrees celsius past three days, gone up from 36.5

anyway., fed up of this, im takihng an appointment to see a gynaec tomorrow hopefully ask some questions about my ovulation.. i dont know when and if i ovulate..

lets see what happens with that.


----------



## babyhopes23

so i got a thursday appointment.. :( hopefully AF does not arrive before that as id like to get checked ~ lol


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> so i got a thursday appointment.. :( hopefully AF does not arrive before that as id like to get checked ~ lol

thats good news, I hope you can find out whats going on. the temps seem high, I dont know if that is normal but I would think that meant you did ovulate sometime? its hard to know until you have a few months of temps to compare. how long was your last cycle?

how is everyone else doing? we are busy this weekend working. we had a great day yesterday as my business donated $7000 to the local humane society so that will help a lot of animals. Im having a reflexology appointment today too, hoping that by the time I have my operation my body will be balanced and ready to concieve! other than that not really thinking about TTC much, start BDing and Ov tests next wednesday so just having a week off not thinking about it. Also have my pre-op at the hospital that day :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes23

hey sarah. last cycle was 40 days long !

thats why im so confused, today is CD 34 or so and ive got bad headaches and those AF twinges and this temp thing. 

im not symptom spotting ..no !

just trying to figure things out..

thats great news about your business.. doing a good cause.. yeah its nice for you not to be able to think about TTCing for a while. it would do us all some good if we could be like you i that aspect.. or atleast it would do me a lot of good !

Good luck with your preop !

x :dust:


----------



## sherylb

I am trying to decide whether we need to take a break. DH's boss told him he is being laid off at the end of the month. I am also going to be going back to work March 1 through April 15th to help my old company make it thru tax season. I told my old boss I need as many hours as they can give me given our financial situation ahead. Hopefully the job we have been waiting to hear from will either schedule an interview or let us know they hired someone else this week so we can quit thinking about it. He first applied 4 months ago and they didn't do anything until January so we already know they are super slow.


----------



## babyhopes23

Sorry to hear about your DH's job situation sherylb,

hopefully you will hear something from the other job or things might work out for you guys somehow. i cant imagine the stress TTC'ing might cause amidst all this., but it is upto you at the end of the day. wish you all the best of luck..x


----------



## MummyCat

Hello Ladies... welcome to all the new ladies to the thread... wishing you a very short stay in TTC! 

Sarah... I'm back! :D We landed today! Am knackered and suffering all sorts of symptoms... but not holding on to too much hope as even if I am pregnant, it could result in a chemical like last month! :dohh: so will try my very best to be calm and ignore symptoms for a few days, maybe a week. 

I'll be testing tomorrow! x

Hope everyone else is good! Sheryl, sorry about your news! :(


----------



## MummyCat

Hello Ladies... welcome to all the new ladies to the thread... wishing you a very short stay in TTC! 

Sarah... I'm back! :D We landed today! Am knackered and suffering all sorts of symptoms... but not holding on to too much hope as even if I am pregnant, it could result in a chemical like last month! :dohh: so will try my very best to be calm and ignore symptoms for a few days, maybe a week. 

I'll be testing tomorrow! x

Hope everyone else is good! Sheryl, sorry about your news! :(


----------



## sherylb

I don't think we need to take a break. Last night DH asked me after I went to the bathroom if my calendar said today was the day.


----------



## babyhopes23

hahaha good for you then sheryl, get on with it !!

my temp dropped down to 36.6 toda so a bit disappointed. althought we BD'd last night and the night before, it might have been too late in my crazy cycle. today is CD36.


----------



## MummyCat

Morning...

Good news... I got a BFP :) thought Sarah might like to test her line eye on this :)
 



Attached Files:







_MG_3246.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NDH

I can see it! And I'm probably just as bad as Sarah for spotting lines. Congrats!


----------



## Huggles

Congrats MummyCat! I can also see the line :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies! :D It's not going to sink in for a while as I quite expect my period today or tomorrow... trying not to get my hopes up until I'm about a week late! Silly...I know... but last month I was 3 days late... so just being cautious! :D

Fingers crossed I see you in 1st tri soon! xxx


----------



## babyhopes23

Congratulations Mummy cat !!! 

hope you have H&H 9 months !!

ladies.. today out of sheer curiosity i took a HPT. what i saw after like 1-2 mins was a very very very very very faint faint faint pink shadowy line.. i swear i wont upload it as you may not even see it because it is that faint.

i am already crying in hysterics but im not sure yet which is why im going bonkers and hysterical..

oh i do hope it is a BFP. 14 months ttc, we need this.. :dust:

:praying:


----------



## babyhopes23

im so worried because i can feel odd AF twinges, but i showed it to my DH and he says he can see it too. but its so very faint. im trying my best to upload the pics so you ladies could tell me if you see it too.


----------



## MummyCat

Thank you honey and OMG.... I really hope that this could be it for you!!

Only thing you need is time.. a few more days will show if it's a BFP.. as the line will get darker with more HCG in your system.... it sucks... you just want someone to tell you... congrats... you're pregnant!

Waiting is awful, but really hope that with a day or two, that super faint line will be a clear one! xx


----------



## babyhopes23

Congratulations Mummy !!! Have a H&H 9 months... 

ladies... out of sheer curiosity i tested about 20 mins ago and got a faint faint faint line, just like or just under mummy cats line.. i was so worried it would be a evap but its still there. so faint but still im not sure.. i was in hysterics for so long.. been trying to upload the pic but its just not working through my blackberry..

im so worried as i have the odd AF twinge...

and i want to do a digi but im worried about seeing a negative result !! i know crazy rite...??

oh god let it please be a BFP and get stronger.. 14 months and ive been going nuts !!!

god knows we need this.


FX'D !!


----------



## babyhopes23

OOPS sorry two posts

thanks mummy lets just hope... i want to go into First Tri and it would be lovely to have a buddy as well !

im just going to patiently wait now


----------



## babyhopes23

question ? how can you tell when a line is an evap line?

i saw my line within a minute and half of the test. could it still be an evap?


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey, I can see your anxious from your posts...

Firstly, if it's inside the time frame... it's very unlikely to be an evap... what test is it? red/blue dye? I've heard that the blue dye is unreliable... but I've never had a problem.

Keeping fingers crossed xxx


----------



## babyhopes23

yes i am super excited. it would be my first and after so much longing. not to mention ive been preg before but had to terminate because of the country i live in. they jail you if you have a baby out of wedlock.

Its red. not blue. it was a home test cheapie. although i ran to the store to get a digital and a cheapie. will be testing first thing am, and hopefully wont be disappointed. if its negative, then oh well. back to the drawing board.

FX'D !!!


----------



## MummyCat

oh honey...

It sounds promising.. so don't get too upset if digi is negative.. they're not as sensitive as the dye tests (so I've heard) so long as AF doesn't show up, you're in with a chance!

Very excited for you hun!!


----------



## babyhopes23

lets see how hard it is not to get upset if the digi is neg. it must be nice to see the words typed on it !

im so excited for you..pray for me please. see you all tomorrow am with news.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks honey.... You're in my prayers! Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow!!! xxx


----------



## NDH

How exciting babyhopes - hope this is it for you! And you didn't even really think you had a chance this cycle :) FXd for a nice clear "pregnant" in the morning!


----------



## nypage1981

CONGRATS mummy! 

Hope its congrats for you too babyhopes!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Morning...
> 
> Good news... I got a BFP :) thought Sarah might like to test her line eye on this :)

woman you are a fertile machine!!! Ive never met anyone like you! hoping that this little bean snuggles in there and sticks for the next 9 months :hugs: :flower:

p.s that 2nd line you can see perfectly, no guessing there!. again this month in the photo gallery the same 2 people as last month were posting photos of bfn's and people were saying congrats, and it turned out neither were pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I am trying to decide whether we need to take a break. DH's boss told him he is being laid off at the end of the month. I am also going to be going back to work March 1 through April 15th to help my old company make it thru tax season. I told my old boss I need as many hours as they can give me given our financial situation ahead. Hopefully the job we have been waiting to hear from will either schedule an interview or let us know they hired someone else this week so we can quit thinking about it. He first applied 4 months ago and they didn't do anything until January so we already know they are super slow.

sorry to hear about the job situation and FX'd the other job comes through! I dont think you should stop TTC, things have a way of working themselves out and what if you gave up, and decided to try again a year from now and it takes ages to get pregnant... you may then regret waiting. I sometimes wish hubby and I had started earlier, but I wasnt ready and worried I would get pregnant quickly. but now that its taking time I wish I had started earlier :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> lets see how hard it is not to get upset if the digi is neg. it must be nice to see the words typed on it !
> 
> im so excited for you..pray for me please. see you all tomorrow am with news.

omg babyhopes, Ive been out all day and come home and read your posts! I am praying for you all the way over here in canada and hoping that the line gets darker tomorrow! did you only do 1 type of test today? I will come on in the morning before I leave for the day as you should have posted by then. FX'd for you, you deserve this!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> CONGRATS mummy!
> 
> Hope its congrats for you too babyhopes!

hi lovely! why is your mood worried? I think your scan is tomorrow, please let us know how it goes. my pre op is on wednesday and I start ov tests that day too. this week has been sooooo boring!


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> sorry to hear about the job situation and FX'd the other job comes through! I dont think you should stop TTC, things have a way of working themselves out and what if you gave up, and decided to try again a year from now and it takes ages to get pregnant... you may then regret waiting. I sometimes wish hubby and I had started earlier, but I wasnt ready and worried I would get pregnant quickly. but now that its taking time I wish I had started earlier :dohh:

I am getting concerned about the insurance covering the pregnancy now. He is applying for 2 different jobs at a company where he does know someone. Hopefully he will get the better of the 2 or at least something.


----------



## babyhopes23

Hi Ladies, Sarah, mummy, NY, ... well this morning, woke up with AF cramps, took temp, there was a dip and then went to test with FMU. light faint but defo there pink line !

Then....... tested with a digi and went to show DH the pink line. he says its defo there too... and walked without a thought to the bathroom to peek at my digi and throw it away... and there it was..... after 14 long months of pain and suffering and hardwork..

my much much long awaited BFP !!!!

clear as clear.. it was a positive sign. not the ones that read "pregnant"

pics below.

im gobsmacked and have been praying all of last night for a BFP this morning and was screaming the house down when i saw this.

my DH being told he has only 55% motility and being put on meds this month, i was convinced i was out.
but im not. God has his way of working wonders and i prayed this morning for all of you to get your BFP's so that we can go to first tri togther. waiting on DH now and we are going to the docs to get my bloods done for pure confirmation.


:happydance:


dont know why i cant post the pic but will put it in my signature


----------



## babyhopes23

sherylb said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> sorry to hear about the job situation and FX'd the other job comes through! I dont think you should stop TTC, things have a way of working themselves out and what if you gave up, and decided to try again a year from now and it takes ages to get pregnant... you may then regret waiting. I sometimes wish hubby and I had started earlier, but I wasnt ready and worried I would get pregnant quickly. but now that its taking time I wish I had started earlier :dohh:
> 
> I am getting concerned about the insurance covering the pregnancy now. He is applying for 2 different jobs at a company where he does know someone. Hopefully he will get the better of the 2 or at least something.Click to expand...

Everything will work out for you sheryl , i am confident of that. been praying this morning for all of you and you will ghet your BFP and our DH's job will follow course too.

we are all here to support you. x:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes23

Thank you NDH, it wasnt a pregnant, but just the same a positive symbol. "my avatar"

i really did not think i had a chance this cycle, but then i was also hopeful.

praying for you. x


----------



## sherylb

Thank you for the support. I wish I knew what time frame everything was happening in. Maybe we will find something out this week about the job he wants.


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> woman you are a fertile machine!!! Ive never met anyone like you! hoping that this little bean snuggles in there and sticks for the next 9 months :hugs: :flower:
> 
> p.s that 2nd line you can see perfectly, no guessing there!. again this month in the photo gallery the same 2 people as last month were posting photos of bfn's and people were saying congrats, and it turned out neither were pregnant. :shrug:

Hahaha... like I said, conceiving is the easy bit for us... it's keeping it that's the issue! So fingers crossed this one stays put! :D 

PS.. I have those two on my ignore list so I don't have to see their threads (they're the only two on my ignore list.. before you think I have a great big long list of people) :rofl:



babyhopes23 said:


> Hi Ladies, Sarah, mummy, NY, ... well this morning, woke up with AF cramps, took temp, there was a dip and then went to test with FMU. light faint but defo there pink line !
> 
> Then....... tested with a digi and went to show DH the pink line. he says its defo there too... and walked without a thought to the bathroom to peek at my digi and throw it away... and there it was..... after 14 long months of pain and suffering and hardwork..
> 
> my much much long awaited BFP !!!!
> 
> clear as clear.. it was a positive sign. not the ones that read "pregnant"
> 
> pics below.
> 
> im gobsmacked and have been praying all of last night for a BFP this morning and was screaming the house down when i saw this.
> 
> my DH being told he has only 55% motility and being put on meds this month, i was convinced i was out.
> but im not. God has his way of working wonders and i prayed this morning for all of you to get your BFP's so that we can go to first tri togther. waiting on DH now and we are going to the docs to get my bloods done for pure confirmation.
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> dont know why i cant post the pic but will put it in my signature

:wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: 

SUPER thrilled for you my dear!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!! xxxx


----------



## Huggles

'Congrats babyhopes!


----------



## babyhopes23

Praying for you Sarah.. your very close to your appointment.. you deserve this too and we cant wait for you to get your BFP and scream this thread down !!!

will still be lurking here if you dont mind..cant just seem to leave !


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> Hi Ladies, Sarah, mummy, NY, ... well this morning, woke up with AF cramps, took temp, there was a dip and then went to test with FMU. light faint but defo there pink line !
> 
> Then....... tested with a digi and went to show DH the pink line. he says its defo there too... and walked without a thought to the bathroom to peek at my digi and throw it away... and there it was..... after 14 long months of pain and suffering and hardwork..
> 
> my much much long awaited BFP !!!!
> 
> clear as clear.. it was a positive sign. not the ones that read "pregnant"
> 
> pics below.
> 
> im gobsmacked and have been praying all of last night for a BFP this morning and was screaming the house down when i saw this.
> 
> my DH being told he has only 55% motility and being put on meds this month, i was convinced i was out.
> but im not. God has his way of working wonders and i prayed this morning for all of you to get your BFP's so that we can go to first tri togther. waiting on DH now and we are going to the docs to get my bloods done for pure confirmation.
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> dont know why i cant post the pic but will put it in my signature


:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

can you tell Im happy??!!!
thats amazing! wow I think this is the luckiest thread ever!! so many of you are going to give birth this year!! 
what did your hubby say?


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes23 said:


> Praying for you Sarah.. your very close to your appointment.. you deserve this too and we cant wait for you to get your BFP and scream this thread down !!!
> 
> will still be lurking here if you dont mind..cant just seem to leave !

please dont leave!!! hopefully we can all leave together over the next few months! Im so happy for all of you :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> 'Congrats babyhopes!

Huggles when do you expect to ovulate this cycle? Im thinking next wednesday-ish. starting my ov sticks and :sex: tomorrow. we have to join these girls in first tri!!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> woman you are a fertile machine!!! Ive never met anyone like you! hoping that this little bean snuggles in there and sticks for the next 9 months :hugs: :flower:
> 
> p.s that 2nd line you can see perfectly, no guessing there!. again this month in the photo gallery the same 2 people as last month were posting photos of bfn's and people were saying congrats, and it turned out neither were pregnant. :shrug:
> 
> Hahaha... like I said, conceiving is the easy bit for us... it's keeping it that's the issue! So fingers crossed this one stays put! :D
> 
> PS.. I have those two on my ignore list so I don't have to see their threads (they're the only two on my ignore list.. before you think I have a great big long list of people) :rofl:Click to expand...

definitely keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky one for you! when will you go see a doctor?

so flying early on when pregnant is fine right? Im asking as I wanted to book my husband and I a trip to vegas but run out of time this cycle, so would be booking it after my operation in march. before then I will have one more cycle which I highly doubt I will get pregnant so not worried about that one, then we would be TTC around our vegas trip if I book it. my FS thought my last non ovulation cycle was due to my flight, so then I was thinking I dont want a flight to mess up my TTC. But look its happened to you so I guess it has no effect! and Im sure theres hundreds of flight attendants who get pregnant while working. I have my pre op tomorrow and will find out if I can fly a couple of days after my operation, its a minor procedure so I think I will be fine.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks honey bunch!

I don't think it's an issue... I know of a flight attendant who was in our Due in June group when I was pregant last Sept...and so far so good with me :D 

I think booking a trip is a great idea! It'll help take your mind off things! :D

:flower:


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> 'Congrats babyhopes!
> 
> Huggles when do you expect to ovulate this cycle? Im thinking next wednesday-ish. starting my ov sticks and :sex: tomorrow. we have to join these girls in first tri!!Click to expand...

Um, I haven't really counted yet. I'm planning to :sex: a lot over CD 13/14 and then again over CD 17/18 and i usually ov around CD 17 but occasionally around CD 13/14, so let's count when that'll be...

CD 13 = Tuesday, 1 March
CD 14 = Wednesday, 2 March
CD 17 = Saturday, 5 March
CD 18 = Sunday, 6 March

So my plan is to maybe bd sunday evening, then monday morning and evening, tuesday morning and evening, wednesday morning.
Then again thursday evening, friday morning and evening, saturday morning and evening, sunday morning (and if we have any energy left evening too).

But i mainly want to make sure to bd monday and tuesday night, and friday and saturday night, so if i can't keep up with it all then I'll at least try for those 4 sessions.


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats BFPs!! How exciting....

I am worried, i have had brown discharge off and on for a few days now and they moved my scan for thursday so I need to wait another 2 days to find out. Its not looking good though, I cant see any good reason to spot brown unless early MC....:( I think I will be done trying after this one, since 2 MC's are just too much pain for me. Hope you all have H&H 9 months with your beans snuggling in tight. 
Sarah- GL for your appointment!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey.... how far along are you???? 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all is okay!! One of my friends on BnB said she had a few spots of blood this time round and thinks it was related to the baby aspirin she was on, but was scanned and all was fine... she's now 28 weeks.

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

forgot to mention, her spotting was in the early days.... 6/7 weeks xx


----------



## nypage1981

I'd say im 6-7 weeks along. Im on baby aspirin too. Seems more worrysome in my situation though just because i had some brown starting friday and saturday. Went away sunday and monday. Now today has shown up again. That to me seems like an issue. I will be finding out either way on thursday but not looking forward to it one bit.


----------



## MummyCat

oh hun... that is a worry... but as it's brown... it could all be ok! i'll keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## sherylb

Let us know what you find out. We will be thinking about you.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> 'Congrats babyhopes!
> 
> Huggles when do you expect to ovulate this cycle? Im thinking next wednesday-ish. starting my ov sticks and :sex: tomorrow. we have to join these girls in first tri!!Click to expand...
> 
> Um, I haven't really counted yet. I'm planning to :sex: a lot over CD 13/14 and then again over CD 17/18 and i usually ov around CD 17 but occasionally around CD 13/14, so let's count when that'll be...
> 
> CD 13 = Tuesday, 1 March
> CD 14 = Wednesday, 2 March
> CD 17 = Saturday, 5 March
> CD 18 = Sunday, 6 March
> 
> So my plan is to maybe bd sunday evening, then monday morning and evening, tuesday morning and evening, wednesday morning.
> Then again thursday evening, friday morning and evening, saturday morning and evening, sunday morning (and if we have any energy left evening too).
> 
> But i mainly want to make sure to bd monday and tuesday night, and friday and saturday night, so if i can't keep up with it all then I'll at least try for those 4 sessions.Click to expand...

woaa thata a lot of :sex:!! I thought once per day was good, although we have sometimes done it twice around o time. Im right in the same timeframe so we can go through this cycle together!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Congrats BFPs!! How exciting....
> 
> I am worried, i have had brown discharge off and on for a few days now and they moved my scan for thursday so I need to wait another 2 days to find out. Its not looking good though, I cant see any good reason to spot brown unless early MC....:( I think I will be done trying after this one, since 2 MC's are just too much pain for me. Hope you all have H&H 9 months with your beans snuggling in tight.
> Sarah- GL for your appointment!

:nope:
how much brown spotting?
I do hear often people talking about random spotting early on, but of course you know that. did you have the same thing with your last MC or was there more? Im keeping everything crossed that its nothing. theres been so much on that on here lately that if I ever get my bfp Im going to be so worried. why did they move the scan? can they not take you seeing as you are spotting? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I'd say im 6-7 weeks along. Im on baby aspirin too. Seems more worrysome in my situation though just because i had some brown starting friday and saturday. Went away sunday and monday. Now today has shown up again. That to me seems like an issue. I will be finding out either way on thursday but not looking forward to it one bit.

oh well thats answered some of my questions. big :hugs:, like mummy said if its brown that could be fine right? man I wish they hadnt moved that scan. we are all behind you here :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks a lot ladies, I will keep you all posted. The scan was moved and at the time I was actually happy because my original was like 45 minutes away and we had been in the middle of a blizzard and they called to move it to the clinic that is 15 minutes from me. Also at the time the spotting went away so I thought I was in the clear. But now I guess 2 days time isnt going to change anything anyways. Sigh. I will let you all know if there is anything in there or not on thursday. I have heard of spotting being ok, but to me it seems I more hear of spotting being early MC. I remember having a lot of spotting last time of my MC and it dragged on a month or so I think. Dont remember the color or amount or anything though....Who knows. I still have my symptoms but that could stick around even after a MC due to hormones still there. Hope its all ok, but not expecting good news.


----------



## sherylb

Hey ladies, babyhopes23 has E-mailed me and asked me to pass along that she is currently having password issues with BnB and is unable to login. She said that she will create a new account in 2 days if she hasn't been able to resolve the issue.


----------



## sarahincanada

I was wondering where babyhopes was! I wanted to enjoy her pregnancy glow!

so I have my pre-op tomorrow and I think its actually with my FS so I am going to ask lots of questions about the polyp and if she thinks its in the way. I want to double check if theres any other blood tests I could do, I hear about people doing them mid cycle, where I have only done the general fertility test and day 2 of period test.

she had casually mentioned clomid to me before, and I want to ask more about that as I want to wait 3 months after the removal to see if I can get pregnant naturally, then try that. but then some of me thinks thats silly why dont I do everything now as time is running out! but I would love to see if it was just the polyp so I think I will wait.

I will update when I get home. NY Im thinking about you and hoping that the spotting is nothing :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Good luck with your Op Sarah, and hoping you are able to fall pregnant very quickly after that nasty polyp is gone.

NY, I echo Sarah's hopes that your spotting isn't anything to be concerned about and that your upcoming scan will show a healthy growing baby.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Good luck with your Op Sarah, and hoping you are able to fall pregnant very quickly after that nasty polyp is gone.
> 
> NY, I echo Sarah's hopes that your spotting isn't anything to be concerned about and that your upcoming scan will show a healthy growing baby.


thanks very much
remind me where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## NDH

7dpo, waiting until Sunday or Monday to test.


----------



## Lisa7

Congrats Mummy and babyhopes! H&H 9 months to you!:cloud9:
NY hoping and praying for you that everything will be ok.:hugs:
Sarah, hope the pre-op goes well!:hugs:
Sheryl hope everything works out with your DHs job. It really sucks that the US has such a complicated health care system. I hope you can work out the insurance thing.:hugs:
Hi to everyone I missed and Babydust to all!:flower:


----------



## sherylb

I am going to keep up with those of you on this thread but I have decided to move over to WTT for 2 months. Hopefully things will be worked out by then.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Lisa! :flower:

Sarah I hope all goes well at pre op! Ask as many questions as possible and let us know the resutls! :D 

I was wondering where babyhopes had gotten to!! 

NY.. keeping everything crossed for Thursday!! xx
NDH good luck for Sunday!
Sheryl.. wishing you all the best my dear, hope it's not long before you get that BFP! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

HI Ladies !!! im back.. i just couldnt stay away at all and so had to register with a new account.

but the horrible thing is i cant have my signature or anything set up because im brand new 

dont know why im not allowed to do anything. i cant have an avatar or my signature. i really wanted to add it on.

im 5 weeks and 2 days along now and my count has gone up from 380 - 461 today.

just deciding on which hospital to stick with.

sarah i am so very happy for you that your appointment is tomorrow and now you can get it over and done with. i know your date is in march but youre getting there :hugs:

NY, im sure everything will be ok, you're far gone now anyway and im sure there will be no issues at all :hugs:

Sheryl, thanks for all your help, setting me up with FF and being so nice.

Mummy, ill see you in first tri along with NY but sarah i just cant leave you. im obsessed with your thread and youve been an inspiration to me. your positivity helped me get through my time.

Fx'd for all your BFP'S

:dust: xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

I can have a signature, but no smileys, tickers or images ! why is that i suppose?


----------



## sherylb

I think that is at 10 posts.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarah i just cant leave you. im obsessed with your thread and youve been an inspiration to me. your positivity helped me get through my time.


awwww Im glad you cant leave me! you have to keep me entertained while I patiently wait for my bfp! I like to think Im a lucky charm, quite a few people who have been trying to get pregnant for years get pregnant on my threads :thumbup: I look forward to hearing all about your pregnancy and you can help me through mine :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I am going to keep up with those of you on this thread but I have decided to move over to WTT for 2 months. Hopefully things will be worked out by then.

please stay with us! so you have definitely decided to WTT for 2 months? FX'd everything works out for you very soon :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I'd say im 6-7 weeks along. Im on baby aspirin too. Seems more worrysome in my situation though just because i had some brown starting friday and saturday. Went away sunday and monday. Now today has shown up again. That to me seems like an issue. I will be finding out either way on thursday but not looking forward to it one bit.

NY Im thinking of you, not sure what time you are going to your appointment tomorrow but I will be on here waiting for an update. If you come online tonight I was wondering if the spotting continued or stopped? We are all here for you whatever the outcome :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

so my pre-op went well! it was mainly a bunch of paperwork and her explaining how they get the polyp out. they did tell me a few interesting things:

 the polyp is growing exactly in the area of the uterus that is the 'preferred' place for implantation. but there are other areas of the uterus that the embryo could implant.

 they cant say for sure if this is stopping me getting pregnant, but would prefer to take it out because of the size. they said that my tubes were not blocked as water went through easily on the sono, and therefore technically sperm should be able to move through to the tubes just like the water did. 
however the water goes through the uterus at a quicker more 'forceful' speed, so it is possible that the polyp is stopping sperm entering my tubes.

 they are going to take a photo of the polyp and show me after! :wacko:

 I met the assistant first, and I mentioned to her that Im due to ovulate about 7-10 days after the op. she said that I should skip that cycle and wait for my period :growlmad: I was very upset to hear that, and so asked why. the only thing that she really could come up with was that if people get pregnant right after and miscarry, they blame the operation. but that the operation would not be the cause (so why skip?). so I was confused, as Id prefer to take the risk than not trying at all. so I asked my FS her opinion, she was more concerned about the cycle BEFORE the op and making sure I wouldnt be pregnant. So I said that I would be having another period before the op, and I would not have intercourse from period to operation. So Im not going to skip the cycle after, if I got my bfp and miscarried I would not be blaming the operation. 

 After my operation I book a post-op with my FS. Then she agreed I should go away and keep trying, and book to see her 4 months later. So that would be July time. Then we would discuss Clomid and other options to 'speed things along'. 

and thats about it! the operation is only 10 mins, but I do go under general in the hospital. I just cant wait to get it out and see if that helps things. If not at least I have a plan.

so I have one more cycle before the operation, boy I wish I would just get pregnant on that one, but reallly that is sooooo unlikely. then the cycle after the op is my last chance to give birth this year. but thats ok, my new goal is to get pregnant naturally by july!!

thanks for listening, my bfp girlies I hope to be joining you very soon :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> I am going to keep up with those of you on this thread but I have decided to move over to WTT for 2 months. Hopefully things will be worked out by then.
> 
> please stay with us! so you have definitely decided to WTT for 2 months? FX'd everything works out for you very soon :hugs:
> 
> but thats ok, my new goal is to get pregnant naturally by july!!Click to expand...

I am going back to work on Monday and I don't know how many hours I will be working. If it's a lot as I suspect it may be I will be too stressed out and tired to :sex:. If it's not I still don't want to get pregnant just yet because 1. I don't know how bad early pregnancy will be and I don't want to not be able to work after they bent over backwards to help me and 2. I need to be under a group plan for the pregnancy to be covered so I have to wait for DH to get a new job.

And I am totally with you on the July goal.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Good news on the polyp sarah, though when they say if people ,miscarry.. but they should have mentioned whats the chance of miscarriage soon after polyp removal? it would be a bummer to have to wait that cycle out as well but im glad that you want to wait before clomid.

i have to say something. a doctor i saw yesterday, put me on progesterone hormone inducing pills, without even having the decency to check whether i have proges deficiency. the pill is called dyphaston and she said this is to make your pregnancy stronger.

basically its a pill to regulate your periods etc and its a hormone inducing pill.

i am pregnant five weeks and i googled it and some articles say "do not take while pregnant as it could affect your babys development"

i flipped and was so mad. but thank god i had had only one dose that afternoon. she had prescribed two times a day but im so glad i googled it and thought to myself wait. this is the same woman, who without testing me for ovulation , was more than glad to say that she would prescribe clomid. and then at yesterdays appointment, she never checked my proges levels and has simply prescribed a hormone inducing pill, that when researched online could be harmful for my baby !!

i flipped out at home and then decided to stop taking it. thank god she isnt my gynac.

i just went to her because i couldnt get an appointment with the gynaecs i wanted to try out and just wanted to start taking folic etc before my new appointments !

thank god i had the sense to do some research. even DH was like when theres nothing wrong with you, why would she prescribe hormone inducing pills !

anyway, sorry for rambling on .. just had to let yáll know that when you get your bfp's please be careful about the meds your doc prescribe. essentially they shouldn't prescribe anything other than folic and multivitamins to help you carry the natural way.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Glad the pre-op went well Sarah. Sounds like a good plan you have! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah... thanks for posting that about your pre op!

I think ignore the assistant! She's probably thinks that she is trying to save you from possible heart ache... but do what you feel best!! :hugs:

That polyp is so def what's causing the issue! I'm sure of it!! I can NOT wait until March!! You might not get the chance to give birth this year... but Jan is a nice month... so is Feb (I'm a Feb baby!) :D Oh I'm so excited for you my dear!!! 

NY... hope all goes well today! Thinking of you! :hugs:

Glad to see you back babyhopes!! :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Great news about your polyp removal sarah... i think you should still try ..because youre always up for a chance and you never know until you try !

im backing mummycat on this one...! 

FX'D.. i just want you to get to first tri so you can be with all of us.

:dust:


----------



## nypage1981

so excited for your surgery to be over with sarah! 

I have my US today and im so nervous I feel like i'm going to hyperventilate. Its also my 7 year olds bday today so im trying to have a cheerful disposition for her but when she goes to school I will surely be a mess I think. Hope its better than i'm expecting it to be.....


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> so excited for your surgery to be over with sarah!
> 
> I have my US today and im so nervous I feel like i'm going to hyperventilate. Its also my 7 year olds bday today so im trying to have a cheerful disposition for her but when she goes to school I will surely be a mess I think. Hope its better than i'm expecting it to be.....

hi! I see you are online, what time are you going? you have women all over the world anxiously waiting for your news :hugs:
has the spotting stopped?


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Sarah... thanks for posting that about your pre op!
> 
> I think ignore the assistant! She's probably thinks that she is trying to save you from possible heart ache... but do what you feel best!! :hugs:
> 
> That polyp is so def what's causing the issue! I'm sure of it!! I can NOT wait until March!! You might not get the chance to give birth this year... but Jan is a nice month... so is Feb (I'm a Feb baby!) :D Oh I'm so excited for you my dear!!!
> 
> NY... hope all goes well today! Thinking of you! :hugs:
> 
> Glad to see you back babyhopes!! :flower:

hi! yes it was a little confusing, as she was saying that the operation would not cause a miscarriage, so I was thinking well then why not try. it was as if she was saying psychologically we should just wait, but if we are ok knowing that any complications are not the cause of it go ahead. Im 38 and need all the cycles I can get at this point!!!

I really hope that its the polyp, a jan baby would be great too! my late dad was a jan baby and we got married on his birthday so its a special month :hugs:

so when is your first doctors apt? do you feel good about this pregnancy?:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Great news about your polyp removal sarah... i think you should still try ..because youre always up for a chance and you never know until you try !
> 
> im backing mummycat on this one...!
> 
> FX'D.. i just want you to get to first tri so you can be with all of us.
> 
> :dust:

awww hi Preethi, nice to see your name!!
I am still just so happy that you got your BFP! does it feel unreal to you? so you mentioned your hcg amounts, did you go to the doctor already then?


----------



## nypage1981

Hi Sarah- sorry I went to do some running around and never logged out! Haha. Well, spotting never really stopped. It is only there when I go potty though...and is so so brown. Idk what to think but its sure making me not want to go Number 2 at ALL! My scan is in 4.5 hours. In the mean time I need to go surprise my 7 year old at school with lunch so here goes on my happy, nothing is going on, face!


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> hi! yes it was a little confusing, as she was saying that the operation would not cause a miscarriage, so I was thinking well then why not try. it was as if she was saying psychologically we should just wait, but if we are ok knowing that any complications are not the cause of it go ahead. Im 38 and need all the cycles I can get at this point!!!
> 
> I really hope that its the polyp, a jan baby would be great too! my late dad was a jan baby and we got married on his birthday so its a special month :hugs:
> 
> so when is your first doctors apt? do you feel good about this pregnancy?:hugs:

Ahhh... Jan sounds like a great month for you!! :D 

I guess I need to book one! :D Maybe next week?? I am trying my best to feel better... everyone else feels better about it :haha: probably cos we miscarried before we had Lottie.. so we're following a pattern they say! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes2323 said:
> 
> 
> Great news about your polyp removal sarah... i think you should still try ..because youre always up for a chance and you never know until you try !
> 
> im backing mummycat on this one...!
> 
> FX'D.. i just want you to get to first tri so you can be with all of us.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> awww hi Preethi, nice to see your name!!
> I am still just so happy that you got your BFP! does it feel unreal to you? so you mentioned your hcg amounts, did you go to the doctor already then?Click to expand...

Haha yeah my name finally ! it dosent feel unreal. im suffering from cramps and backache so i know its very real. My gynac appointment is on the 2nd with two different doc, im going to choose which one i was as my gynae from then on. i didnt want to wait until the available 2nd appointment so i simply went to another doc so she could start me on the folic and tell me the next step.

i am due on oct 24th , one day after my birthday so lets see how that goes !

she has put me on duphaston, which is a progesterone hormone inducing pill which helps women regulate their periods and helps pregnant women get over their cramps and helps thicken the endometrium lining to prevent miscarriage.

im very very very nervous and cannot wait for my 12 week scan. i have accepted the fact that im pregnant, but now just want a safe ultrasound at 12 weeks and the green signal.. so the wait is quite tiresome.

i hope you are going to try after the polyp removal. remind me when again the op is? 22nd march you said?

Xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2323 said:
> 
> 
> Great news about your polyp removal sarah... i think you should still try ..because youre always up for a chance and you never know until you try !
> 
> im backing mummycat on this one...!
> 
> FX'D.. i just want you to get to first tri so you can be with all of us.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> awww hi Preethi, nice to see your name!!
> I am still just so happy that you got your BFP! does it feel unreal to you? so you mentioned your hcg amounts, did you go to the doctor already then?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah my name finally ! it dosent feel unreal. im suffering from cramps and backache so i know its very real. My gynac appointment is on the 2nd with two different doc, im going to choose which one i was as my gynae from then on. i didnt want to wait until the available 2nd appointment so i simply went to another doc so she could start me on the folic and tell me the next step.
> 
> i am due on oct 24th , one day after my birthday so lets see how that goes !
> 
> she has put me on duphaston, which is a progesterone hormone inducing pill which helps women regulate their periods and helps pregnant women get over their cramps and helps thicken the endometrium lining to prevent miscarriage.
> 
> im very very very nervous and cannot wait for my 12 week scan. i have accepted the fact that im pregnant, but now just want a safe ultrasound at 12 weeks and the green signal.. so the wait is quite tiresome.
> 
> i hope you are going to try after the polyp removal. remind me when again the op is? 22nd march you said?
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...

for me it would feel so unreal, but you are right cramps would make it seems very real! glad they are being proactive with the medication, I will have to remember that one. do they give it to all pregnant women there or did they give it because of the cramps?

definitely going to try after the polyp removal, will probably book a trip the week after too. op is march 22, before that I am flying home to england to see my mum, so it will go quick thankfully!

starting BDing and ov sticks yesterday, hope to ov next wednesday ish but being really relaxed about it. I almost didnt bother with the ov sticks as I dont expect anything to happen this month, but I do want to make sure I get my LH surge and that my cycles are normal so will continue. Bet you are so glad not to bother with all that again!

thinking about NY, Im so anxious to hear about her scan :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Babyhopes, they didn't take any blood then? I thought they checked prog levels when they did all the bloodwork.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> so excited for your surgery to be over with sarah!
> 
> I have my US today and im so nervous I feel like i'm going to hyperventilate. Its also my 7 year olds bday today so im trying to have a cheerful disposition for her but when she goes to school I will surely be a mess I think. Hope its better than i'm expecting it to be.....

i keep popping on to see if you have updated or online, I think you are an hour behind us. perhaps you are doing bday celebrations, will check again in a few hours :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Im back! Im sorry girls....we had great news so kept on with our errands and they hunny bought me a new phone tonight and yea...! here I am! Well we saw a tiny little flicker of rice today....so thats good! I hope it turns out well, it pushed my dates back a week so that worries me but had a heart rate of 124! We were pleasantly surprised and now hopeful. Doc prescribed me progesterone pills so I hope the spotting just kinda.....goes bye bye and this keeps the little rice piece going...im happy but still scared! When will i ever be happy!


----------



## sarahincanada

oh Im so happy! I really felt that everything was going to be ok but you dont want to say that and then it not be. awww a little heartbeart :happydance: I think you will get happier and happier as time goes on. when is your next doctors apt?
yay Im so much happier now, I can sleep well:hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

They dont need to see me until 10 weeks adn now they've pushed me back to 6w1d so i've got forever! Seems i found out i was preg at like 3 weeks? wow! Sorry to kept you waiting. Thank you so much for cheering me on:)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Sarah yes apparently i was wrong and i took a second opinion. They prescribe these pills to all pregnant women to help avoid any kind of spotting or in other words, to maintain a safe pregnancy. 

Sheryl, they didnt do any blood work, they prescribes these pills and i bet what NYpage is taking are the same types.

they are called duphaston 10 mg of progesterone pills, twice daily.

Ny thats great news !! im 5wks 4days and im super worried and am dying for some doctor to give me the go ahead sign to get an ultrasound. i just want to see a HB and a healthy growing bean, though i suppose at this point i will hardly be able to see anything as im too early. 

Sarah good thing about your trip, take some time off to go back home and relax hopefully and DH would probably go with you? so that you guys can keep trying?

XX FX'D all..


----------



## MummyCat

NY... Fab news hunny!! That's fantastic! :dust: for a sticky bean!! 

Babyhopes.. sounds like they are taking good care of you already! :D I know what you mean about the scan.. it's a worrying time!! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Baby yea u r a bit early for the scan. We file barely see it and were pushing on my stomach and she was digging with that wand. Ugh. I hope the prometrium helps my bean catch up I'm so scared!


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh your on a different pill, i thought it would be duphaston. i know im early but the woman who prescribed my pills told me i could come on march 8th for an early scan and that would make me 6wks and 6 days.. can i see anything then? i just want to see a heartbeat and know that my beanie is doing ok.


----------



## nypage1981

Yes you should. I was measured 6w1d....its barely anything...just a little line sort of but had a flicker of a heart. It was sooooooooooooooo hard to find though since my uterus is like crooked and far back and she said "everything on you is kind of high"...that explains pain during pelvics and stuff. But yea, i barely saw much she had my OH pressing on my stomach as she dug for my bean to take the heart rate. You'd be ok that far along I think. 

im taking 100mg of prometrium daily.....orally.....idk, hope it helps!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Sarah good thing about your trip, take some time off to go back home and relax hopefully and DH would probably go with you? so that you guys can keep trying?

my hubby is not coming to england with me, my whole family is back there so I go to see them a few times a year and he usually comes when I go for new year. he has to look after our dogs & cats! but the good thing is my trip is after my ovulation, I will be getting my period when there. then I get back and have the operation 3 days later.

Im getting fed up of the temping thing already (just fed up of hubby waking me up to take it!! but being self employed I wake up at different times in the morning so its the only way to do it). I will not continue with it in england as I will be waking up at all different times and with the time difference it will be thrown off anyway, so wondering if theres any point. I might start again the cycle after my polyp removal, I will be all enthusiastic then!!

have a lovely weekend everyone! I will be BDing and waiting for my ovulation next week! :flower:


----------



## sherylb

Sounds good


----------



## MummyCat

ooooh... you'll have your mind off it all then :D have a fab trip to UK hun :) so excited for you xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

What a lovely trip! It will be good for you to get away thats for sure! I am busy with the trip we have to disney in not too long. I hope everything stays ok in the baby department so the long awaited trip isnt ruined. I can't let my daughter down on this!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> What a lovely trip! It will be good for you to get away thats for sure! I am busy with the trip we have to disney in not too long. I hope everything stays ok in the baby department so the long awaited trip isnt ruined. I can't let my daughter down on this!

that will be so fun, have you been with your daughter already? we did a family trip there with my nieces in 2000, it was great. when are you planning on telling your daughter about your little bean? and how about the rest of your family? my mum mentioned she didnt want to know until 3 months otherwise she would be panicing the whole time!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> ooooh... you'll have your mind off it all then :D have a fab trip to UK hun :) so excited for you xxxx

i know it will be nice. going to dublin for 4 days with my family, and to take my niece to see justin bieber! oh my i will need earplugs for the screaming girls. will remind me of the 80's and seeing duran duran!!!

have you told any family about your bfp? I think you told them last time if I remember correctly


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Sounds good

are you still going to temp even though you are WTT for a few months?
good luck on monday....i think you said you start back at work and will find out how many hours it will be


----------



## nypage1981

Nope we've never taken her she's so excited. 

I reaaallly dont know when to tell my family. Last time I did right away and MC.....but this time is different because my little sister is 12 weeks along and my mom is doting on her and making a fuss and i'd hate to tell, then MC, and have everyone act all weird around me and know how sad i'd be with my sister having a baby....its a weird situation....

My daughter- i really dont want to tell her until 12 weeks either. I cant imagine explaining to a year old that babies can die in our tummies. Too much.


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> are you still going to temp even though you are WTT for a few months?
> good luck on monday....i think you said you start back at work and will find out how many hours it will beClick to expand...

I think I am going to at least until O is confirmed to reverse TTC and avoid that period. I start back on Monday. I will start at 40 hours and they will probably increase it after a few weeks. I will only be there 7 weeks but that should be a huge help to all involved b/c DH is home now with no company car or phone. We got him a pre-paid to put on his resume for when companies call.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh good stuff sarah, i hope you enjoy your trip !!1 and the justin beiber too .. lol !

you deserve this trip and i do hope you get your BFP soon after the polyp..


Nypage, thats good then, ill go tot his early scan hoping it dosent disappoint me.. i just want to see that flicker and know its all good..

FX'D for you, im sure prometrium will work. it has stopped your spotting after all right ?

xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok ladies, i have added you all as friends i hope you have accepted.. i had to register again and lost all my contacts :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Did you miss me?


----------



## babyhopes2323

No sherylb course not. ive added you too. im sure of that !! i added all on this thread. ill add you again in case you haven't received it. my list is still empty :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

tried to add you again and says we are already contacts.. so ive definitely added you before. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl what kind of work is it? What would happen if th got pregnant while trying not to?

Baby I have not had more spotting since ultrasound which I expected that to cause more spotting. Nurse said prometrium could make my brown spotting turn pink. We will see. Knock on wood nothing yet. Do you feel any side effects of hot progesterone. I am kind of worried it will affect the development if the fetus. Idk why just am. I got our friend request but can't accept it on my phone. its a new EVO so I'm learning yet. I will accept next IME I'm on my desk top.


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> i know it will be nice. going to dublin for 4 days with my family, and to take my niece to see justin bieber! oh my i will need earplugs for the screaming girls. will remind me of the 80's and seeing duran duran!!!
> 
> have you told any family about your bfp? I think you told them last time if I remember correctly

Oh wow... that'll be awesome... I'm not a big fan of the Bieber... but I'm sure it'll be quite an atmosphere as the girls are crazy for him! :shrug:

Our immediate family know as well as my NCT friends. We're unsure when we're likely to tell others... we'll see how things go! Not sure if I mentioned we went to the docs yesterday.. (Lottie's not well) so doc has referred me to a consultant this time and they will give me an early scan! :wohoo: So now I'll sit back and wait and see what happens! One day at a time!

:hugs: to babyhopes and NY... hope all is going well and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Sheryl what kind of work is it? What would happen if th got pregnant while trying not to?

I am a C.P.A. so it's doing taxes Monday thru April 18th. I am starting out on 40 hours so that won't be too bad but the last 2 tax seasons I worked there we did 55/60 hour weeks and it was really hard and stressful. I told them back last summer that if I was pregnant I wasn't sure if I would want to deal with the stress b/c I knew it would make me way more likely to m/c. So they found someone to work full time for me and I haven't been back since the wedding in August except to drop by some cupcakes. But I wanted some more freedom with the money so I decided that since I am not prego I would like to go back temporarilily if they needed me and I figured they probably did. I was right. 

After hearing friends that are not very far along not have the energy to do anything I am afraid I would flake on them and not be able to finish the 7 weeks I am going for. Also not sure if I mentioned but DH was laid off so I am trying not to get pregnant so that we will be on a group plan when I do (hopefully) and the pregnancy will be covered. Individual plans don't cover pregnancy at all unless you have complications like a necesary C-section. At least in Texas they don't.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, i have absolutely no symptoms at all, i was worried about the progesterone pills affecting the fetus as well, but these pills seem to have worked a wonder on my cramping as well. now i fear, i have no symptoms at all ! which is another big worry !!

what about you? feel anything?

:hugs: mummycat, everythings going well.. xx

i have added and those who have accepted, something is wrong with my profile, im unable to see you all in my friends list !


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Babyhopes... you're on my list love!! 

No symptoms is not a problem, my friends had none at all with her last pregancy... her daughter is almost 4 years old now! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sherylwhat do you do for work not in tax season do you just quit that job or take time off? Sounds Luke a busy time. Sucks your hubby is laid off. Hope he gets something very soon so you guys can continue on with your family plans. 

Baby I have days of major symptoms and some not. My bbs hurt bad in the morning and I get very tired. My cramping comes and goes but way less now. I'm hungry thou. So if his doesn't sick ill be mad about the weight gain.


----------



## sherylb

I was working there throughout the year but I intend to be a stay at home mom whenever the timing is better. I am only going back for 7 weeks and by then we should be doing even better financially. I am feeling better right now b/c he got a lot of money when he left so our bank account is happy.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi :flower: hows everyone doing?!! hope you are all having a nice weekend. I had a reflexology treatment today so that was 3 this week and now I'll stop before ovulation. Im hoping its really bringing my body into balance. I have booked a session the day before my op too. She told me people have their reflexologist at the hospital when in labour for pain/calming so I said I would remember that!! can you imagine, Id be like oh dont mind that women down by my feet :haha:

this morning when I woke up I had a crazy amount of cm, it was like dripping wet :blush: so I took that as a reason to :sex: :haha: this usually happens around ov time but Im only CD13 and usually ov CD17/18. will be doing my ov test tonight, Im sure its not happening yet. arent you preggers ladies glad you dont have to do all this!!!

well this cycle stage is so boring, im off to work out. this taking time to conceive means I get more time to work out and try and loose some weight (nothing lost yet though grrrr but at least I feel healthier) and more time for my prenatal multivitamin to get in my system.

talk to you soon my lovelies :flower:


----------



## sherylb

DH says we can still TTC so going to get right on that.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yea NY, i still have sore bbs, but they are not that bad. this morning i have small AF like twinges.. im so very impatient that im going over to see a doc and try and coax them into giving me a scan..

over here the best part is that when youre insured and even if you are not, you can just rock up to any doc and expect what you want done. example, one hospital is not allowing me to get a scan until 8weeks, im just going off to another one to try my luck.. its quite easy here..

i want to see a yolk sac or anything today because im so impatient and a big time worrier !!

nice sarah, get that BDing going on.. good on ya ! reflexology should really do you some good. wish id done all that to get some stress out !

Great news sheryl, that you guys are trying again.. :hugs: to all of you..


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok so heres the deal, my ticker says im 5 weeks and 6 days, but thats not true.. i went to the doc today and persuaded her to give me an US.

i saw the gestation sac, and yolk sac, no fetal pole yet, im apparetly less than 5 weeks .. im about 4.5 , the websites, calculate you according to day 14 ovulation and i have ovulated late which now makes me 4.5 weeks. i cannot change my ticket to read 4.5 weeks, but truth is, im only just starting.. just like NY, they put her back one week or so..

it feels real to me now. it was enough for me to see the sac and yolk... heartbeat scan on march 23rd.
they have ruled out ectopic pregnancy etc. and when you get pregnant, there is usally a cyst on your right ovary. it has to be there and it comes with normal pregnancy.

now just counting down to heartbeat scan and thereafter 12 weeks..

FX'D..


----------



## NDH

Glad you got your u/s, even if they did put you back a week. Often that happens if you have a longer FP, so going by lmp you think you're farther along than you really are. Don't worry momma and grow your bean! I'm so impressed that they even were able to see it on the u/s at 4 1/4 weeks. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> DH says we can still TTC so going to get right on that.

yay so was it more him not wanting to but you wanted to?
where are you in your cycle right now? I forget! :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay baby! Good news. 
Sheryl I'm glad oh said you can still ttc. Hope oh are lucky this time back to to it. 

Sarah best get bding just in case! 

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> ok so heres the deal, my ticker says im 5 weeks and 6 days, but thats not true.. i went to the doc today and persuaded her to give me an US.
> 
> i saw the gestation sac, and yolk sac, no fetal pole yet, im apparetly less than 5 weeks .. im about 4.5 , the websites, calculate you according to day 14 ovulation and i have ovulated late which now makes me 4.5 weeks. i cannot change my ticket to read 4.5 weeks, but truth is, im only just starting.. just like NY, they put her back one week or so..
> 
> it feels real to me now. it was enough for me to see the sac and yolk... heartbeat scan on march 23rd.
> they have ruled out ectopic pregnancy etc. and when you get pregnant, there is usally a cyst on your right ovary. it has to be there and it comes with normal pregnancy.
> 
> now just counting down to heartbeat scan and thereafter 12 weeks..
> 
> FX'D..

yay!! :dance::dance::dance::dance: 
(any excuse to use that smiley, I love him!)
ooooh you have a heartbeat scan right after my operation, cant wait, how many days to go :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

so remember my last post said wow I was so wet yesterday CD13, just like around O, well last night I got a smiley face! thats very early, usually its CD17, last month it was CD16 & 17. Luckily hubby was horny this week so we have BD'd Wednesday night, Thursday night and also yesterday morning. So when I got the smiley face I forced myself on him last night too!!!! will also tonight and tomorrow. 

Last month my smiley face was still there the 2nd night too so we will see if its there. I was happy to have things move along quicker, but at the same time I dont want my cycles to change too much otherwise next cycle I will Ov too close after my operation. 

Yay so Im almost in the 2WW, which is slightly less boring than the period-ov wait :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for early ovulation but what brought it on so early?


----------



## sherylb

Actually it was DH that said we don't have to wait. He knows more about the insurance stuff than I do. Apparently group plans that cover pregnancy at all can not treat pregnancy as a pre-existing condition legally in the U.S. There may be the waiting period before the insurance kicks in like a month or something like that but DH said that he fully expects to be employed in 9 months so we shouldn't worry about it. I hadn't told him I thought we should not TTC until last night. I told him that I was going to get ready to BD b/c we were entering my fertile period today and wouldn't be able to do it for a few days.

And actually the timing is much better b/c when he is working all day he is way too tired to bd when he gets home. Now at least for this week he is sleeping in and I am working so as long as I am up for it I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Yay for early ovulation but what brought it on so early?

i dont know, although its only 2 or 3 days early. remember those months I didnt get a smiley face, perhaps I ovulated early those times too thats why I didnt get the smiley. so perhaps its normal for me :shrug:

I just did my ov test and still smiley face and the lines when you pull out are exactly the same so I would say thats the top of the surge (yesterday the test line was a little lighter). i will see tonight if the test goes lighter again.

not that any of this matters this month, but its soooooo boring not doing anything!!!

I will have to change my ticker to a shorter cycle so that it shows ovulation for tomorrow and go from there.


----------



## sherylb

Sounds good.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Actually it was DH that said we don't have to wait. He knows more about the insurance stuff than I do. Apparently group plans that cover pregnancy at all can not treat pregnancy as a pre-existing condition legally in the U.S. There may be the waiting period before the insurance kicks in like a month or something like that but DH said that he fully expects to be employed in 9 months so we shouldn't worry about it. I hadn't told him I thought we should not TTC until last night. I told him that I was going to get ready to BD b/c we were entering my fertile period today and wouldn't be able to do it for a few days.
> 
> And actually the timing is much better b/c when he is working all day he is way too tired to bd when he gets home. Now at least for this week he is sleeping in and I am working so as long as I am up for it I don't think it will be an issue.

perhaps this will work out to be the perfect month seeing as he is stress-free! hopefully your work week goes ok so you arent tired :hugs:
dont worry about working and early pregnancy, most of the women in the world work through their pregnancy and I havent heard of too many of them complaining until much later!


----------



## sherylb

My friend says that whenever she snacks during the day she feels much better so I will just have to keep that in mind if I have problems. Really I would love love love for it to be this month so that if he does have a new job next month I won't have to hound him for BD when he's exhausted.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> My friend says that whenever she snacks during the day she feels much better so I will just have to keep that in mind if I have problems. Really I would love love love for it to be this month so that if he does have a new job next month I won't have to hound him for BD when he's exhausted.

i know I would love it to be this month so I dont have to have the operation. I dont like being put under general :nope: but its got to be done.
hope you like my new countdown ticker lol!!
FX'd for a good month, enjoy :sex::spermy:


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi you can watch my ticker as the countdown is similar for your heartbeat scan! its the day after my op so you have 24 days!

it looks a little odd, the 4 leaf clover is for luck creating a baby, but it does look strange!!! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ndh :hugs: FX'D for your BFP. in my prayers everyday.. for all of you that dont have it yet., i was expecting to see atleast a sac and thats what i got to see. no fetal pole yet. they also did a multitude of blood tests on me, all normal results for prenatal blood tests.

Sarah.. so glad you are BDing and taking that chance. so exciting, cant simply wait for you to get your BFP. i love that smiley you use too.. but cant find it at all. and i knw you use it every chance you get !! question for you. you BD'd this cycle, but does it mean you can get pregnant even with the polyp? just confused as i dont understand that bit. thought you had to wait for polyp removal, but if you dont , and you still get your BFP, great !!

yay NY.. hope your doing well.. so glad you daw the HB. cant wait for mine... now..i saw it online, some other womans babys HB it was so touching to watch, quite miraculous !

Sheryl, so glad you are ttcing still and hopefully the fact that your DH is at home and not stressed at work , will give you both a better chance to TTC properly and catch that eggy.

you know i am in first tri, but im really not into or have not joined any thread yet. cant seem to .. just so used to your thread sarah, i feel like carrying on here until you guys come over to first tri..

FX'D for all of you and praying eveyday for all of you to get your BFPS !


----------



## babyhopes2323

four leaved clover, well knows for luck !! lets do it the canadian way !!

i presume your english and DH is canadian ? whereabouts in the UK? :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I like your 4-leaf-clover ticker Sarah. 

And Preethi I am all for us moving over together. They haven't said that Sarah can't get pregnant with her polyp she is just hoping that she will have a better chance when it's gone.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Sarah.. so glad you are BDing and taking that chance. so exciting, cant simply wait for you to get your BFP. i love that smiley you use too.. but cant find it at all. and i knw you use it every chance you get !! question for you. you BD'd this cycle, but does it mean you can get pregnant even with the polyp? just confused as i dont understand that bit. thought you had to wait for polyp removal, but if you dont , and you still get your BFP, great !!

believe me I am just as confused! :haha: basically they think the polyp is in the way and not allowing either the sperm to get to the tubes or not allowing implantation as its right in the 'preferred' place of implantation (thanks mr polyp :growlmad:). 

however it IS possible that the sperm can get into the tubes (as the water moved freely during my sono) and that the embryo implants into another area of the uterus. So it IS possible I could get pregnant, and if it implants away from the polyp everything would be fine as the baby would grow bigger than the polyp. but the chances are low with the polyp in the way. they say a normal couple has 20% change of getting pregnant each month, so I probably have 5% :dohh:

I think the polyp the reason I have not gotten pregnant yet, seeing as hubby has super sperm. OR it could not be the reason and my eggs are bad or something, but all my blood tests were good (not sure how they test for bad eggs?). the FS said theres a chance that I have conceived before and that the embryo tried to implant into the polyp, but as it doesnt have a blood supply it doesnt work.

i understand about joining a new group, is there one for people giving birth the same month as you? just stay with us and join another if you have questions that we cannot answer :hugs:

I am from the uk, came to canada to work when I was 22. always thought I would move home one day, but met hubby when I was 29. my whole family is in the uk, about an hour away from london. have you always been in dubai? I dont know much about that part of the world but I always wanted to visit.


----------



## flyingduster

baby, you should be able to change your ticker (or just get new ones) that are correct... Try clicking on your ticker and just getting a new one with the correct dates...?


----------



## MummyCat

Hello you chatty bunch!! Sarah :dance: for smiley face and being in the 2ww!!

sheryl.. fingers crossed for you my dear!! :hugs:

Babyhopes... YEY for the scan.. that's exactly what happened to me with Lottie when I fell pregnant with her.. my cycles were 35 days back then, so by the time I got my BFP.. my ticker said 5 weeks.. but really I was only 4! 

NDH.. hoping for your BFP hun xx


----------



## NDH

Yay Sarah for your smiley face! Hopefully that's been it all along - early ov and not anovulatory cycles. 

Sheryl, yay for your OH saying you can still TTC!

AFM, still a :bfn: at 12 dpo :(


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Yay Sarah for your smiley face! Hopefully that's been it all along - early ov and not anovulatory cycles.
> 
> Sheryl, yay for your OH saying you can still TTC!
> 
> AFM, still a :bfn: at 12 dpo :(

when are you due your period? fingers crossed, I read this earlier about bfps
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/548504-thought-interesting.html


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Hello you chatty bunch!! Sarah :dance: for smiley face and being in the 2ww!!

thanks my lovely! it was nice that it came early as it was a boring wait for me. I will see if I have a smiley face still tonight, I think I might. so the tests detect your LH surge 12-36 hours before you ovulate, so say I guess that tomorrow is O day, then do I count tuesday as 1dpo? you know me and counting!!! Ive adjusted my ticker to show a 28 day cycle and so it puts my O as tomorrow.

how are you feeling?


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> i was expecting to see atleast a sac and thats what i got to see. no fetal pole yet. !

preethi you sound like a knowledgeable pregnant lady look at you!!! fetal pole? I wouldnt know about any of that stuff. Im going to be so clueless!


----------



## NDH

sarahincanada said:


> when are you due your period? fingers crossed, I read this earlier about bfps
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/548504-thought-interesting.html

Any time really. I usually have 26 day cycles, which is what my ticker is based off. Though it's also in the wrong time zone and is half a day behind, so today is actually CD25. 23 or 24 day cycles are not uncommon though, and my last cycle was only 24 days.

I do know that something like 30% of :bfp:s don't show up until after 12dpo, so I'm trying to cling to that hope, but I'm just not feeling it. But if AF is not here by Wednesday morning I'll test again.


----------



## sarahincanada

so Im spotting right now :shrug: WHY ARE MY CYCLES NEVER STRAIGHTFORWARD!!! I have to assume its Ovulation spotting seeing as I have my positive Ov test yesterday and this morning (havent done tonight yet). Ive never had ovulation spotting before, has anyone else? the one time I thought I had it was that stupid cycle that I ended up getting my period really early. Im praying its Ov spotting and not that again, surely not if Im getting positive Ov tests :wacko:


----------



## sherylb

Some people can O the day they get a +.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yay mummy, that gives me some encouragement.. flying, ill try to do that thing with the ticker but ill just have to sort my dates out or something..

Sheryl, FX'D for you..and yes cant wait for all of us to have a thread in first tri..

Sarah... yea that polyp seems confusing, best get it out of the way, but if you do have a chance to get pregnant without any risks while the polyp is still there then brilliant, you dont have to go under, be it 10 mins or 10 seconds !!

i would check up on that spotting.. if your really not in time for AF then there must be some explanation of ov spotting i guess..

canada.. always wanted to visit.. always.. maybe will do someday. DH's friends from canada.. ive been in dubai pretty much all my life. if youve never visited, think 40-45degrees summer every single day, high rise buildings, dubai always trying to top some other country by building too much too soon and now with recession, most buildings are half done !! haha.. it gets way too hot in the summer, arabs have a lot of money to play with, grocery and everything is delievered to your door step with one phone call.
its an easy spoiled life to be brutally honest and i just wana get out of here at some stage.

move to some other country, suburbian living..dogs, the works..

probably australia once my baby is born as DH moved to australia 6 years ago and has an ozzie passport as well and he loves australia.DH is british from east yorkshire. well im indian if you havent guessed yet ,and hes not. hes from yorkshire but dosent have that thick accent.. ive got married in york and have been to the uk over a couple of times and always loved it..

im not some big knowledgable person hahaha !!! i was and still am way too obsessed with pregnancy and getting pregnant and have been googling A LOT !!

its amazing the things you can find out just simply by googling !!

sorry for rambling on.. but hope the spotting goes away and its simply ov spotting or something..

xxx take care all


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

well it must have been ov spotting, last night I got a negative ov test and now my cm is not as wet as it was the past 2 days. so thats pretty cool that I got a physical symptom of ov this time. I had a little panic last night as I dont like to see anything different and worried about an early period again, but theres no more spotting. so if I Od yesterday then Im officially 1dpo. My period will come when Im relaxing in England :kiss:

Preethi I dont think I knew your hubby was from the uk! thats great! and I visited Australia last year and LOVED it, so thats an excellent choice. You have to put up a photo of you and hubby so I can picture you :hugs:

I have to run but wanted to pop on and say hi....


----------



## nypage1981

Wow sarah must have been a good OV since you got spotting! I had never heard of that but it must mean something good! 

Preethi I think dubai is such an interesting place. I knew of a few guys from US who moved to dubai. Just to go see it. Was a bold move. Is dubai known for making, producing anything? Or for strong political views or religious beliefs? I have not heard much about it in the news or anything except that famous people will go there. Lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Wow sarah must have been a good OV since you got spotting! I had never heard of that but it must mean something good!
> 
> Preethi I think dubai is such an interesting place. I knew of a few guys from US who moved to dubai. Just to go see it. Was a bold move. Is dubai known for making, producing anything? Or for strong political views or religious beliefs? I have not heard much about it in the news or anything except that famous people will go there. Lol.

hi! I got sucked into reading posts on here when I should be working! of course as soon as I got the spotting I googled all evening to try and find people with positive ov test and spotting same day. seeing as I got a smiley face the day before and that morning its totally possible I ovulated yesterday afternoon as its 12-36 hours after you get a smiley. theres lots of sites that mention spotting with ovulation and some say its a great sign. of course Im not expecting anything to happen, just pleased to ovulate and have normalish cycles.

Im thinking perhaps the reflexology brought it on earlier and stronger than normal? but who knows. perhaps I have spotted during ov before, but because I didnt track my periods/ov and look everytime I wiped I didnt notice before!

Ive been working out a lot....I am in the overweight category for my height and need to loose 20 pounds to be in the normal category. now that its the 2WW I thought perhaps I should take it easier, but I think exercise is good for the body and seeing as Im pre-op Id prefer to take this time to really try and lose some pounds.

how are you doing, feeling any calmer?


----------



## MummyCat

Hi ladies...

feeling exhausted, so needed a nap this afternoon... but Lottie screamed for 2 hours, no solidly, but about 10-15 min after i'd leave her room! :dohh:

Sarah I was going to say 1dpo should be today, but then saw your post that you agree :)

Hope everyone is okay, i'm trying to wake up a bit with coffee... it's not working!!

NDH hope you have good news soon xx


----------



## nypage1981

Mmmmmm coffee. I miss SO SO much. I have dreams of coffee. Its making me cranky!

Sarah- I would continue the excercise. I had just began to work our reeeaaaallllly hard when I got my bfp! I had begun the regimen about 3 weeks before my test. So maybe it helped in the 2ww? I was trying to get thin for florida next month but now thats a moot point! I am feeling ok. The progesterone is making me all sorts of moody though I think. Ive not been myself and could sleep forever. Makes me feel kind of like a loser when I cant get any housework done! 

FX'd NDH!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Mmmmmm coffee. I miss SO SO much. I have dreams of coffee. Its making me cranky!
> 
> Sarah- I would continue the excercise. I had just began to work our reeeaaaallllly hard when I got my bfp! I had begun the regimen about 3 weeks before my test. So maybe it helped in the 2ww? I was trying to get thin for florida next month but now thats a moot point! I am feeling ok. The progesterone is making me all sorts of moody though I think. Ive not been myself and could sleep forever. Makes me feel kind of like a loser when I cant get any housework done!
> 
> FX'd NDH!

oh well, being pregnant is a great excuse to not do housework!!


and thats good to know, what exercise were you doing? I will continue then.. we've had a treadmill for years and I go on it for an hour most nights watching tv but wasnt seeing any results as I wasnt pushing myself and I dont like to run. I think my walking fast on there for an hour per day just compensated for sitting down on a computer all day but not enough for weight loss. I was burning about 250 calories on the treadmill per night which isnt enough.

so we got an elliptical and boy is it tougher. Im sweating and exhausted after 5 minutes! So Im trying to go on that and the treadmill morning and night, 300 calories worth both times so 600 for the day. 

We also purchased a mini weight machine and are waiting for it to come into the store. I want to do some weight exercises like I used to do at the gym, and never bother with free weights. I cant wait to get that. I exercise more now than I ever did in my 20's, but I guess our bodies change and its really hard to lose weight now I find. I really want to lose some weight before I get pregnant otherwise I can just see myself expanding and expanding!!

anyone do pilates? Im so stiff I was thinking of taking that up, and can continue if I get pregnant.


----------



## nypage1981

Yep- I run an hour also at quite a high incline for a lot of the time. My OH is a trainer so he made a program for me. I was also doing pilates and yoga for abs...so im surprised at the bfp after the hell i was putting myself through. Lol. I've stopped it all. I will walk on treadmill in 2nd tri but with the occasional brown spots right now, im not interested in ANY excercise. I dont even want to do laundry up and down the stairs right now!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Yep- I run an hour also at quite a high incline for a lot of the time. My OH is a trainer so he made a program for me. I was also doing pilates and yoga for abs...so im surprised at the bfp after the hell i was putting myself through. Lol. I've stopped it all. I will walk on treadmill in 2nd tri but with the occasional brown spots right now, im not interested in ANY excercise. I dont even want to do laundry up and down the stairs right now!

perhaps your body liked the workouts and it helped! I always think that athletes, dancers and pop stairs get preggers while doing a lot of exercise so it must be ok. but I would do the same in first tri, thats when things are forming so best to be careful.

Im hoping that while Im moving on the elliptical my polyp is moving side to side making room for spermies and egg :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> feeling exhausted, so needed a nap this afternoon... but Lottie screamed for 2 hours, no solidly, but about 10-15 min after i'd leave her room! :dohh:
> 
> Sarah I was going to say 1dpo should be today, but then saw your post that you agree :)
> 
> Hope everyone is okay, i'm trying to wake up a bit with coffee... it's not working!!
> 
> NDH hope you have good news soon xx

awww sorry to hear that! is she sick I think you said? that would be exhausting. does your husband work long hours during the week?

and coffee...theres a limit to the caffeine you can have per day I assume. I drink a lot of tea (with milk & sugar bad I know) and Id like to still have some if I get my bfp as its my staple. So NY you are not having any I take it.


----------



## nypage1981

No, I am having no caffeine. Was told with my daughter 7 years ago its best to have none in 1st tri. SO, i go off it completely. I crave my favorite frozen coffee drink very bad. And it does NOT come in de-caf! How aweful....I beg my OH to let me have one just one but he says nope. sheesh!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, dubai is known for trying to upstage other countries. i dont know if youve heard about burj khaleefa, the tallest building in the whole work with 157 floors. and manmade palm islands in water. i live on one of them, got a great deal.. dubais knows for lets say oil and gas business tycoons.. and yea i guess you gotta come visit. itll be like a long summer holiday !!

religion is not as bad as saudi.. the max population in dubai has now been over taken by indians and brits.. lots and lots of brits who want to work here tax free.., because theres no tax in this country and if you earn lets say 50,000 dirhams a month, you get every single penny and your not taxed. so you can save a lot, but going out is expensive and so it depends on the kinda life you wana live !

sarah, youve seen me ! i had my wedding pic on as my avatar before.. :hugs: but ive gained so much weight now its ridiculous. doc has warned me not to gain anymore and says this entire pregnancy, you should gain a max of 8 kilo and not more.. :doh:

im having bad cramps all day today and some white discharge, am so worried about spotting.,. nothing yet, thank god for that.. but am obsessively checking my underpants everytime i go to the loo !!

i need somebody to reassure me tenfold everyday !


hope mummy and NY are not stressing as much as i am !!


sarah yay for you FX'D the spotting is normal !!

i still have milk tea with sugar every other day, just a tiny cup.. ive started on this bad habit because of my DH. sarah i think you know too well, how much brits like to have their cup of tea , scratch that CUPS OF TEA during the day !! mine can go upto 5 easily.. its crazy.. but he tries not to.. i can always bribe him with that.. everytime i ask him to wait longer somewhere for some reason i say.. "oh we can get a cup of tea"and his face brightens up as though ive mentioned something fantastic"

haha.. its funny but its only after i went to the UK and experienced the bitter cold weather that i understood the brits obsession with tea.. and now, im kinda hooked myself !

have a nice night ladies.. sleep well..xxx im off..xx


----------



## flyingduster

I've cut my caffine down, to nothing now, but I did it gradually as the headaches were KILLING me when I went cold turkey! lol! And I only had 2-3 cups a day, it wasn't a huuuuge habit like some people have...

I cut down to decaff during the day (so I can still have my coffee when I wanted one, but it was decaff!) and just had one cafinated coffee in the mornings to get me going. When I was used to that (within a week it was fine) I started having a mocha in the morning instead; by adding hot chocolate to my coffee. And then I just started reducing how much coffee I was putting into my mocha, until it was basically just a hot chocolate in the mornings. Yes, hot chocolate has caffine too, but it's sooooo much less than a coffee! And I've cut that down now too, and don't always have a hot choc in the mornings now, and don't even have much decaff during the day at all (maybe 2-3 a WEEK) but I'm chowing through bottles of water!! hehe.

I looooove coffee though, and while I've managed to cut the habit, I'll still have the odd one when out. I'm not gonna remove it totally from my life, but I am very glad to not be reliant on it now too.


I have been having some ginger beer lately to ease the nausea though, and it contains caffine, so I'm being careful I don't over do it at all...

I think that yes, cut your caffine down, yes if you can stop it then that's great, but don't obsess over it too much if it's making you feel worse!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> No, I am having no caffeine. Was told with my daughter 7 years ago its best to have none in 1st tri. SO, i go off it completely. I crave my favorite frozen coffee drink very bad. And it does NOT come in de-caf! How aweful....I beg my OH to let me have one just one but he says nope. sheesh!

hey you should make one at home with instant decaf coffee, probably would taste similar. find a receipt online for the real thing and sub with decaf!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh I cut caffeine out when preggers with Lottie... but I'm more relaxed this time... so allow myself one cup! :D You are allowed caffeine, just a limited amount...

She's struggling to breathe (snotty Lottie)... she's fought going to sleep too! little madam!!

babyhopes.. all sounds good those symptoms hun!!

Sarah hope the 2ww will be a quick one... tomorrow you'll be having your op THIS month!! :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Ny, dubai is known for trying to upstage other countries. i dont know if youve heard about burj khaleefa, the tallest building in the whole work with 157 floors. and manmade palm islands in water. i live on one of them, got a great deal.. dubais knows for lets say oil and gas business tycoons.. and yea i guess you gotta come visit. itll be like a long summer holiday !!
> 
> religion is not as bad as saudi.. the max population in dubai has now been over taken by indians and brits.. lots and lots of brits who want to work here tax free.., because theres no tax in this country and if you earn lets say 50,000 dirhams a month, you get every single penny and your not taxed. so you can save a lot, but going out is expensive and so it depends on the kinda life you wana live !
> 
> sarah, youve seen me ! i had my wedding pic on as my avatar before.. :hugs: but ive gained so much weight now its ridiculous. doc has warned me not to gain anymore and says this entire pregnancy, you should gain a max of 8 kilo and not more.. :doh:
> 
> im having bad cramps all day today and some white discharge, am so worried about spotting.,. nothing yet, thank god for that.. but am obsessively checking my underpants everytime i go to the loo !!
> 
> i need somebody to reassure me tenfold everyday !
> 
> 
> hope mummy and NY are not stressing as much as i am !!
> 
> 
> sarah yay for you FX'D the spotting is normal !!
> 
> i still have milk tea with sugar every other day, just a tiny cup.. ive started on this bad habit because of my DH. sarah i think you know too well, how much brits like to have their cup of tea , scratch that CUPS OF TEA during the day !! mine can go upto 5 easily.. its crazy.. but he tries not to.. i can always bribe him with that.. everytime i ask him to wait longer somewhere for some reason i say.. "oh we can get a cup of tea"and his face brightens up as though ive mentioned something fantastic"
> 
> haha.. its funny but its only after i went to the UK and experienced the bitter cold weather that i understood the brits obsession with tea.. and now, im kinda hooked myself !
> 
> have a nice night ladies.. sleep well..xxx im off..xx

haha thats so funny!! i easily drink 6 cups of tea per day and thats with milk and 2 sugars. when I did weight watchers one time my teas took up about a 1/3 of my daily allowance! no wonder I cant lose weight! I have tried to cut down to 3, then will cut down to 2 etc. I try to reduce the sugar but it tastes awful so would prefer to have less but have my 2 sugars.

and no tax....amazing! I knew someone from the uk who did hairdressing in abu dhabi. she had to stay on the compound a lot of the time and it all sounded very exotic!

oooh would love to see where you live, the photos ive seen of dubai always look amazing. its definitely on my list of places I want to visit, along with south africa. we went to australia last year, other places on my list include hawaii, fiji and bora bora.

i do remember your old avatar, but I want to see a proper photo of everyone with their hubbies!

have a lovely sleep and try to relax and not stress your body out. keep a positive mental attitude (you will be telling me the same thing in a couple of months when I get my bfp!!) :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Oh I cut caffeine out when preggers with Lottie... but I'm more relaxed this time... so allow myself one cup! :D You are allowed caffeine, just a limited amount...
> 
> She's struggling to breathe (snotty Lottie)... she's fought going to sleep too! little madam!!
> 
> babyhopes.. all sounds good those symptoms hun!!
> 
> Sarah hope the 2ww will be a quick one... tomorrow you'll be having your op THIS month!! :dance:

ooooh I like the sound of that, roll on tomorrow!

poor snotty lottie :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> I've cut my caffine down, to nothing now, but I did it gradually as the headaches were KILLING me when I went cold turkey! lol! And I only had 2-3 cups a day, it wasn't a huuuuge habit like some people have...
> 
> I cut down to decaff during the day (so I can still have my coffee when I wanted one, but it was decaff!) and just had one cafinated coffee in the mornings to get me going. When I was used to that (within a week it was fine) I started having a mocha in the morning instead; by adding hot chocolate to my coffee. And then I just started reducing how much coffee I was putting into my mocha, until it was basically just a hot chocolate in the mornings. Yes, hot chocolate has caffine too, but it's sooooo much less than a coffee! And I've cut that down now too, and don't always have a hot choc in the mornings now, and don't even have much decaff during the day at all (maybe 2-3 a WEEK) but I'm chowing through bottles of water!! hehe.
> 
> I looooove coffee though, and while I've managed to cut the habit, I'll still have the odd one when out. I'm not gonna remove it totally from my life, but I am very glad to not be reliant on it now too.
> 
> 
> I have been having some ginger beer lately to ease the nausea though, and it contains caffine, so I'm being careful I don't over do it at all...
> 
> I think that yes, cut your caffine down, yes if you can stop it then that's great, but don't obsess over it too much if it's making you feel worse!!

that is a great way to cut down! and I agree, its probably more stressful for some people to cut out completely than have a little bit. Im sure for years people drank coffee and everything was fine

I dont drink much coffee, I sometimes have a milky coffee before bedtime where I boil milk on the stove and I use decaf coffee for that. My teas are very weak so I think I will be able to have a couple (dont like decaf tea).
I also love coco cola when I eat in a restaurant so think I will cut that out. I will feel bad giving my baby a rush of pure sugar, chemicals and caffeine! funnily enough I dont care putting it my own body :shrug:

how are you doing in general?


----------



## NDH

Well I'm on to cycle #26 (in my mind - DH thinks it's been a lot less, and it probably has with not enough BD. But it's been 25 cycles unprotected, and an additional 6 or 7 when we were in different countries since my chemical/early mc). AF arrived this morning. So now I'm on my last chance for a 2011 baby and a baby before my 27th birthday. And then I unreliably have next cycle too, if I hope to be a week or two early lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Well I'm on to cycle #26 (in my mind - DH thinks it's been a lot less, and it probably has with not enough BD. But it's been 25 cycles unprotected, and an additional 6 or 7 when we were in different countries since my chemical/early mc). AF arrived this morning. So now I'm on my last chance for a 2011 baby and a baby before my 27th birthday. And then I unreliably have next cycle too, if I hope to be a week or two early lol.

awww sorry to hear that :hugs:
well the good news is you are still young...12 years younger than me. but I know its so hard when you have been TTC for so long. 
who knows, perhaps you and I will be popping out our babies Dec 31, 2011!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

haha sarah yes... no tax is brilliant and ive always wanted to go to bora bora and thats mostly after watching that movie couples retreat !!

im more than simply looking forward to telling you to relax and cant wait to fill up the thread with those dancey smiley faces when you get your BFP sarah.. it would be simply simply awesome.. will try to get a piccy of us together on when i get home. am staying at my mums for a couple of days and getting pampered !!

DH loves his weak teas too. and im not much of a coffee person but i love the occassional vanilla bean latte from second cup (canadian coffee place) with whipped cream. plus i only ask then to add half an ounce of coffee so that should be ok? considering its a weak milky vanilla flavoured latte?

please say yes as ive been craving one for so long and have been putting it off !

Cant wait for your polyp and my 8 week scan !! xxx :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> haha sarah yes... no tax is brilliant and ive always wanted to go to bora bora and thats mostly after watching that movie couples retreat !!
> 
> im more than simply looking forward to telling you to relax and cant wait to fill up the thread with those dancey smiley faces when you get your BFP sarah.. it would be simply simply awesome.. will try to get a piccy of us together on when i get home. am staying at my mums for a couple of days and getting pampered !!
> 
> DH loves his weak teas too. and im not much of a coffee person but i love the occassional vanilla bean latte from second cup (canadian coffee place) with whipped cream. plus i only ask then to add half an ounce of coffee so that should be ok? considering its a weak milky vanilla flavoured latte?
> 
> please say yes as ive been craving one for so long and have been putting it off !
> 
> Cant wait for your polyp and my 8 week scan !! xxx :hugs:

21 days for me, 22 for you!
i dont know how much caffiene you are allowed when pregnant, I would think half an ounce would be fine but the experts on this thread would know more. do they use coffee, as espresso would be stronger.
and you have second cup in dubai??!! thats so funny.
enjoy being pampered, Im flying home to england in a week to see my mummy :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Sarah hope the 2ww will be a quick one... tomorrow you'll be having your op THIS month!! :dance:

did I mention Im having my polyp removed 
THIS MONTH?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

EVERYONE...I PROMISE AFTER MY OP NEVER TO MENTION THE P WORD AGAIN!!


----------



## flyingduster

hahahaha, :dance: wooot! It's already the 2nd of march here, I forget most of you guys are a day behind me! LOL

I'm hoping my first scan will be 4th April, but am just waiting to hear back from the hospital if that's ok... It better be cos it's the only day I have time to take off! lol!


But otherwise I'm keeping pretty good. Nausea pretty much all the time, and my appetite is NIL. I really don't care about eating!! BUT if I don't eat much the nausea is soooooooooooooooOOOOOOO much worse, so I'm forcing myself to eat as much as I usually do just to keep my stomach happy. And when I'm full I'm actually feeling pretty darn good. But ugh, it's SUCH a struggle to eat food!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Haha sarah, we have second cup, starbucks, costa coffee, TGI friday's british pubs and brunches, you name it.. dubai is not a desert with arabs on camel backs !! :)

its totally vamped up and is more cosmopolitan than ever .. 


WOOT WOOT.. SARAH IS GETTING HER POLYP REMOVED THIS MONTH !! YAY and then none of us will have to say the P word... im all up for that because ime xcited and cant wait for you to get rid of it.. by the way, please show me how to get that dancey smiley on ! :?:- whats to fill in between the column signs ? :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

:happydance: just trying>


----------



## babyhopes2323

nope. still didnt get your smiley sarah !


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Haha sarah, we have second cup, starbucks, costa coffee, TGI friday's british pubs and brunches, you name it.. dubai is not a desert with arabs on camel backs !! :)
> 
> its totally vamped up and is more cosmopolitan than ever ..
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT.. SARAH IS GETTING HER POLYP REMOVED THIS MONTH !! YAY and then none of us will have to say the P word... im all up for that because ime xcited and cant wait for you to get rid of it.. by the way, please show me how to get that dancey smiley on ! :?:- whats to fill in between the column signs ? :hugs:

I will tell you so you can use it when I get my bfp!!
the word is dance between the signs
if you look on the right when you are doing your message you should see all the smilies, click on the word more and theres loads there, including my special guy

and I knew dubai was very modern and probably more advanced than other places, I was just shocked second cup is there as I didnt think Canadian franchises expanded much internationally and they are not in England from what I know. its fairly popular here but I always go to starbucks if I go, which is never!


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> hahahaha, :dance: wooot! It's already the 2nd of march here, I forget most of you guys are a day behind me! LOL
> 
> I'm hoping my first scan will be 4th April, but am just waiting to hear back from the hospital if that's ok... It better be cos it's the only day I have time to take off! lol!
> 
> But otherwise I'm keeping pretty good. Nausea pretty much all the time, and my appetite is NIL. I really don't care about eating!! BUT if I don't eat much the nausea is soooooooooooooooOOOOOOO much worse, so I'm forcing myself to eat as much as I usually do just to keep my stomach happy. And when I'm full I'm actually feeling pretty darn good. But ugh, it's SUCH a struggle to eat food!

hello other side of the world!!

ooooh first scan is exciting! let us know if they confirm the date!

I suffer from nausea very easily now, so Im not looking forward to that part! Im very sensitive in general...to foods, get sick in cars etc. 

I remember my sister could barely eat during her pregnancies, she said it felt like something was pressing against her stomach the whole time and she couldnt face anything including tea which she drinks all the time. she didnt put on much weight, just her bump and thats it. I will probably be the opposite and eat all the time :dohh:


----------



## flyingduster

Another hint for the smilies is if you see one that you like that someone else has used, hover your mouse over the smilie and a word comes up; that is usually the word you use to make the smilie too!!! :) Just note that if there's a space in the word when you hover over it, there is no space in the 'code' you put in to make the smilie. :happydance:


And yeah, I am really struggling to eat so far. I don't feel like anything is pressing anywhere (yet!!) it's just my appetite is totally NIL! Even when I'm starvingly hungry, I can't decide what to eat cos I simply don't feel like eating... it's bizarre! But sheesh, the other day i didn't eat much cos I didn't feel like it, and omg, the cramps and nausea had me writhing on the bed I was in such misery!!! It wasn't until my stomach gurgled that I realised I must be hungry as well as nauseous and went to force myself to eat something, and within a few mins of starting to eat I was FINE! Stupid hormones. So since then I've made sure I KEEP EATING!!!! I'm snacking a fair bit cos a full meal is just too hard to get down when I just want to spit out the mouthful and snooze! Apples have been my new best friend, I can munch on freshly cut apple slices quite happily and they keep my stomach happy too.

But in saying all of that, I have yet to actually throw up! I'm HOPING that I will be one of these ones that doesn't get the full blown morning sickness, as I can cope with this nausea if that's all it comes to! I'm at 7.5 weeks now so I'm hoping it just doens't get much worse... lol. I gotta admit though, I'm quite happy to have the nausea too, it's sorta like confirmation that I'm pregnant ya know? Like, if I wasn't feeling crappy, I'd be wondering why I don't have such a common symptom! lol.


Sooooo tired too. I am a dog groomer and I actually took a nap on my grooming table yesterday! During lunch, I closed the front door and curled up on my table!!! lmao. I can see myself doing that more and more now too...


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Another hint for the smilies is if you see one that you like that someone else has used, hover your mouse over the smilie and a word comes up; that is usually the word you use to make the smilie too!!! :) Just note that if there's a space in the word when you hover over it, there is no space in the 'code' you put in to make the smilie. :happydance:
> 
> 
> And yeah, I am really struggling to eat so far. I don't feel like anything is pressing anywhere (yet!!) it's just my appetite is totally NIL! Even when I'm starvingly hungry, I can't decide what to eat cos I simply don't feel like eating... it's bizarre! But sheesh, the other day i didn't eat much cos I didn't feel like it, and omg, the cramps and nausea had me writhing on the bed I was in such misery!!! It wasn't until my stomach gurgled that I realised I must be hungry as well as nauseous and went to force myself to eat something, and within a few mins of starting to eat I was FINE! Stupid hormones. So since then I've made sure I KEEP EATING!!!! I'm snacking a fair bit cos a full meal is just too hard to get down when I just want to spit out the mouthful and snooze! Apples have been my new best friend, I can munch on freshly cut apple slices quite happily and they keep my stomach happy too.
> 
> But in saying all of that, I have yet to actually throw up! I'm HOPING that I will be one of these ones that doesn't get the full blown morning sickness, as I can cope with this nausea if that's all it comes to! I'm at 7.5 weeks now so I'm hoping it just doens't get much worse... lol. I gotta admit though, I'm quite happy to have the nausea too, it's sorta like confirmation that I'm pregnant ya know? Like, if I wasn't feeling crappy, I'd be wondering why I don't have such a common symptom! lol.
> 
> 
> Sooooo tired too. I am a dog groomer and I actually took a nap on my grooming table yesterday! During lunch, I closed the front door and curled up on my table!!! lmao. I can see myself doing that more and more now too...

LOL that is too funny! wow those are good symptoms for 7 weeks, sure theres not more than one in there? :haha: just kidding, I know nothing and those could be normal 7 week symptoms. The hungry but not wanting to eat thing is a hard one, those apples sound good though yum. Please keep updating, its interesting for me to read while I patiently wait for my bfp :coffee: :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I am getting a bit concerned. My expected O day is tomorrow and I should have watery but have creamy. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I am getting a bit concerned. My expected O day is tomorrow and I should have watery but have creamy. :(



hmmm well I dont know much about cm but hopefully it will change tomorrow and you will ov tomorrow night or thurs? what CD are you?

I was ultra watery the morning I got my smiley face, its funny as I even posted on here my Im wet just like on O. my O came 3 days earlier. perhaps yours will be a little later :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

feels slow on here, havent heard from ny today how are you? and huggles where are you? :flower:


----------



## sherylb

I am 20. The last 2 cycles I believe I Oed on 21. Last month for sure.


----------



## flyingduster

well the morning sickness and tiredness are normal for this stage. Generally from 6 weeks onwards the morning sickness hits, and while so far it's only been nausea rather than full blown sickness, it definitely only started after 6 weeks... And being tired is pretty normal I think too, a lot of the other ladies are really tired now too. The baby is growing SOO MUCH, and with the sickness we're not getting the same nutrients in either so it's understandable really....

But luckily for me it's autumn now, so these fresh apples I'm loving are EVERYWHERE. We put a message out on a mailing list for anyone with overloaded apple trees and have now got permission to go and raid several local trees for truly fresh ones! yay! lol

And thankfully I'll be heavily pregnant over winter & early spring; when it's cool! YAY! lmao


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Flying and sarah.. i think ill wait for sarahs bfp. did hover the mouse over and saw it says happy dance,, maybe need to leave space in between..

flying i feel just like you. i am probably since the pushed back dates, just entering 5 weeks. i wanted to ask NY about this but im taking those progesterone pills and when i wipe sometimes, i get pale yellow discharge. its like white dicharge with a tinge of yellow, sorry if TMI. googled it and its called leukorrhea. its normal yellow or white discharge and happens with the release of progesterone in the body.

i am super obsessed about the signs and symptoms as im such a worrier..

i have such lack of symptoms that sometimes i fail to believe i am pregnant.

doctor at one hospital who told me i was 5 weeks already, because she calculated LMP according to day 14 ov, said i could come on 8th march for a scan and i would be able to see something. she assumed i would bee 6 and half weeks, but now im only 5, so just gona have to wait patiently until the 23rd for when im praying i get to see the hearbeat..

that should settle me down nicely until the 12 week wait.

flying, about the food, its good your having small meals. the mistake im doing that some doc picked me on, was the fact that i had three meals a day and all large and full meals.

doc says we should be eating 6 small meals a day and not filling our stomachs upto the bloat point.

thats tough for me though because im such a foodie !!

just going to google water birth !! for those of yopu interested, there is a full on live birth video posted by someone in first tri, the threads title is , hold on, ill post the thread title. its a full on video with original sounds,made me squrim and start thinking about water birth !


----------



## babyhopes2323

ohh my goodness. "

is the title of the thread.. best of luck. !


----------



## Huggles

*Sheryl*: Creamy is good - creamy is almost EWM and that's the most fertile! Watery usually comes after ov. Fx'd this is your month - get :sex: !!!

:dust: :bunny: :dust: :bunny: :dust: :bunny: :dust:

AFM - I'm still here, I'm just rubbish at keeping up with this thread :blush:
I do catch up every couple of days though. Although sometimes I just need to keep my distance for emotional reasons.
I think I'm going to be ov'ing this weekend. AF arrived 4 days late last month so has pushed my cycle up a couple of days.

Good luck with the polyp removal *Sarah * - can't believe it's almost time!


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah... so pleased you Polyp removal is just around the corner... 

Hope everyone is well..

Huggles... :hugs: I completely understand... what used to be a ttc thread has now ended up with pregnant ladies in it... it can't be easy to deal with and my apologies if I've been a little insensitive :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

MummyCat - no need to apologize - even the ttc'ness causes emotional upset at times. I'm just going through a very rough patch in so many different ways right now, so i just need to give myself space at times. You haven't been insensitive in any way - tbh i just skim over most of the pg posts anyway cos i just can't really deal with those at the moment. In fact, if i have to be entirely honest, i tend to skim over a lot of the posts in here at the moment. I'm just a bit messed up in my head at the moment from a lot of things so apologies for not being around more, but I do try and keep up a little bit here and there.


----------



## MummyCat

oh honey!!! :hugs:

You have been through a hell of a lot. I'm not sure I'd be able to cope on a forum full of people trying to conceive, people falling pregnant and people having healthy babies if I'd been through even a little of what you have...

So make sure you're not too hard on yourself... allow yourself to think of you first and foremost... and don't apologise for not being on here much... :hugs: 

If you ever need to chat to someone about anything... I'm a PM away and happy to listen and support in whatever way possible... but completely understand if you just need your distance! 

:hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs: and keeping everything crossed that your BFP is around the corner! :flower:


----------



## NDH

I'm with you Huggles - reading but not posting often. I'm trying to back away from TTC for a bit and just let what happens happen, so will be even less active for a while probably. DH is worried about my health with the stress of TTC so I'm trying to take my mind of babies as much as possible.


----------



## babyhopes2323

im so sorry too huggles and NDH, if you feel very upset about all of this, please do let us know if this bothers you. i know i post a lot on here, thats because im nto so active on first tri. i am too attached to everyone else on here, but if you all feel this upset, then i shall reduce my posts on here to make you feel better.. sorry again :hugs:

hope you feel better. xxx

lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Huggles

Babyhopes - your posts really don't bother me, I'm quite happy for you to continue posting as per usual on here. I think even if you were to stop posting on this thread completely I probably still wouldn't be on here all that much so from my side I really don't think you need to stop posting. I just go where I feel comfortable when I feel I can be there. And unfortunately this particular thread is not one I am a frequent poster on, and I doubt I will be a frequent poster on it ever, so please don't feel you have to stop posting on my account.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls, im here. Sorry i've not said much. It seems like if I do...it will just be pissing and moaning about my situation and I dont want to bring just that to the thread, ya know? Im just not having a very good pregnancy. It sucks to think you are probably Miscarrying every day. Just frustrating that I couldn't have a normal time of it this time around. Who knows what is going on- sometimes ive got brown spotting, sometimes I dont. I dont think its a good thing though, kind of that mother's instinct. Guess we will just see what happens. 

My 30th birthday today and i'm just wishing for a healthy growing gummy bear in my tummy. Seems like a small wish!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> what used to be a ttc thread has now ended up with pregnant ladies in it...

but that was the whole point! thats supposed to happen. this thread will eventually have 100% pregnant ladies in it, cant wait for that :hugs:

Huggles I completely understand, sounds like you are going through a hard time and I just want to give you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

did you see a therapist after your loss? I struggled for years after the death of my dad and my grief took over in many different ways....became anti-social, started binge eating etc. Only last year, 7 years after his death, did I start going to see a therapist and its really helped. Its not for everyone and is pricey, I was just wondering as you have been through a lot :hugs:

anyway, I do think that the stress of TTC and the TWW are hard for many people, and Ive read so many times of people who stop 'trying' so hard and then get pregnant.

please dont feel that you have to post, I just missed you :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

i did see a therapist for 6 sessions after jarrod's death. It helped a bit but i stopped the sessions because it started becoming more stressful than helpful. I don't talk to people easily. I don't open up easily. And i used to then totally stress about what i was going to say and i just found it all more stress than i could deal with, so i stopped going. I was actually doing fine up until last month, it's just that the bfn hit me super hard and i don't think i've recovered from that. Sounds really silly, people get bfn's all the time, but it's brought up a whole lot of other things.

And there's two other things that are totally stressing me out as well that i don't really want to talk about here, but I'm just not really feeling very strong emotionally at the moment, and i'm pretty sure 90% of it is ttc related. So i'll keep popping in here randomly and skimming through the posts, but i probably won't post much.

thanks for caring :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

:hugs: to huggles;0


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> I'm with you Huggles - reading but not posting often. I'm trying to back away from TTC for a bit and just let what happens happen, so will be even less active for a while probably. DH is worried about my health with the stress of TTC so I'm trying to take my mind of babies as much as possible.

awww do take some time for yourself Big big :hugs: 

how about you girls dont read the posts please just come and say hi and give an update on yourselves, thats all I would like as I feel like we are a little family and its weird when someone is not around :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

funnily enough part of the reason i stopped posting was because i felt like whenever i did pop in here i just talked about myself and never commented on anyone else's news! I felt like you'd all think i was totally self-centred! Will try pop in a bit more, even if it's just to say hi.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hello girls, im here. Sorry i've not said much. It seems like if I do...it will just be pissing and moaning about my situation and I dont want to bring just that to the thread, ya know? Im just not having a very good pregnancy. It sucks to think you are probably Miscarrying every day. Just frustrating that I couldn't have a normal time of it this time around. Who knows what is going on- sometimes ive got brown spotting, sometimes I dont. I dont think its a good thing though, kind of that mother's instinct. Guess we will just see what happens.
> 
> My 30th birthday today and i'm just wishing for a healthy growing gummy bear in my tummy. Seems like a small wish!

omg happy birthday!!! are you do anything today? I hope you get pampered whatever you are doing!

so are you spotting again? I would be exactly the same,worrying all the time. when is your next scan? now of course I dont know much about the first tri, but doesnt the implantation phrase take a while, doesnt the bean need to snuggle in for a long time? I read theres lots a of blood vessells down there so thats why theres often spotting. but Im sure you know all that. is the spotting the same as before you went and got those pills? have you asked first tri people if others have spotted a lot?

personally I want to hear all your moans and groans so please go ahead, dont ever think you are bringing the thread down we are here for the ups and the downs :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> funnily enough part of the reason i stopped posting was because i felt like whenever i did pop in here i just talked about myself and never commented on anyone else's news! I felt like you'd all think i was totally self-centred! Will try pop in a bit more, even if it's just to say hi.

awww thats ok, sometimes I feel like I drone on about my polyp but I dont really have anything else to talk about :dohh:

I would prefer you dont read the posts and just come on and post and give us an update here and there.

Im sure the rest of us will be getting our bfps this year, not sure when, but it will happen. take care of yourself and look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Well...spotting is weird. People say yes, it can be normal...but IDK. Its so scant but there often ya know? It will sometimes go almost a day without, then bam, some brown discharge. I did have a breakdown monday and called in to work and just felt really low about it, but that didn't do me any good. Yesterday I talked with my doctor who assured me it could be ok because he saw nothing on my ultrasound that seemed bad. He also asked though if this is how my last MC started and I said yes pretty much. There really isn't any more that can be done so it is all up to my gummy bear if it's ready for this or not. Makes me sad to think it may not be, but I sure am doing all I can to keep it in there. Doc said if im still spotting thursday I can call and try to make another ultrasound appointment for this week yet. I am thinking I will be, but if im not by some graces of god, I will probably say that I am so I can have a peek anyways. He has now told me to double my progesterone that im taking so I do know that even if spotting stops, something bad could have happened in there and the progesterone may be hiding it. So i'd love to take a peek. Phew. That was long winded!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Well...spotting is weird. People say yes, it can be normal...but IDK. Its so scant but there often ya know? It will sometimes go almost a day without, then bam, some brown discharge. I did have a breakdown monday and called in to work and just felt really low about it, but that didn't do me any good. Yesterday I talked with my doctor who assured me it could be ok because he saw nothing on my ultrasound that seemed bad. He also asked though if this is how my last MC started and I said yes pretty much. There really isn't any more that can be done so it is all up to my gummy bear if it's ready for this or not. Makes me sad to think it may not be, but I sure am doing all I can to keep it in there. Doc said if im still spotting thursday I can call and try to make another ultrasound appointment for this week yet. I am thinking I will be, but if im not by some graces of god, I will probably say that I am so I can have a peek anyways. He has now told me to double my progesterone that im taking so I do know that even if spotting stops, something bad could have happened in there and the progesterone may be hiding it. So i'd love to take a peek. Phew. That was long winded!

yes you might as well go take a peak. the trouble is the previous miscarriage is making you think the worst of this spotting. I think its natural that you will end up worrying the whole first tri, but I hope everytime you see a normal ultrasound it gives you a little peace :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

I hope so. I keep thinking of it today. Its a different nervous because going for my first Ultrasound I didn't think there would be anything. Now i've seen a heartbeat and fear that I've lost it and thats a whole new type of nervous! I may even feel a little better after this ultrasound if it shows progression and a heart beat still. Then 2 ultrasounds later, i may relax a tad and hope that nothing bad happens on our trip next week!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, sadly i have to say ive been neurrotic all evening because i went shopping with mum and went to the loo and when i wiped, i got brown discharge as well. i was shocked and was so upset this entire evening, i was so hormonal, that i was about to cry at the mcdonalds counter because they didnt get my order right.

ive become so emotional and im so worried because ive been ttcing so long and now from yellow discharge yesterday, its gone to brown and im just 5 weeks today.. :cry:

its not enough to come on my underwear, just a small spot, but it was brown when i wiped and that worried me so much and im still worried, just want this pregnancy to be normal as i cannot cope if anything goes wrong.

its like one minute you really wish you were pregnant and now i am and then its a whole set of different worries. infact i feel worse now.

:cry:


----------



## flyingduster

wow, there was a few pages to catch up on there!!! :hugs: to huggles! We do still want to hear from you and how you are going, truely!!!

Baby; I have the yellow CM too!!! Not always, but I've had it a fair few times now and some times it's REALLY yellow, other times only a very pale yellow... It's all good signs! :D

I did feel like it was a bit of a dream for a while though. I think because we find out soooo early too, there's no real symptoms for (what seems like) so long! And don't forget that even morning sickness doesn't hit everyone, and having NO morning sickness is as normal as HAVING morning sickness!!! So don't stress about if you're not feeling nauseous or not too, k? You ARE pregnant. The baby IS growing. You cannot do anything about it if it isn't, but if you stress about it tooooo much it might be making it harder on it. THERE IS NOTHING MORE YOU CAN DO; ENJOY IT! hehehe. Easier said than done, I know! But try... Enjoy the life growing in you; NO ONE ELSE in the whole world could have conceived that little baby and be growing it, but YOU are! If it doesn't grow, it wasn't meant to. More than likely though, it will grow and groooooow!!! :D


AFM I'm pissed off at my DH right now. We specifically went out on tuesday and bought some snacks for me to be able to nibble on all day long. We bought two boxes of crackers, and two boxes of muesli bars. Today is thursday and I go into the cupboard to grab some of the bars and crackers to take to work.... there is ONE muesli bar left, and 4 crackers. wtf?? DH has eaten everything else!!! I only HAD two bars yesterday and some crackers last night!!! Grrrr.

I have a ton of apples, but it's harder to eat apples while grooming dogs! lol. Much easier to snack on dry food. *sigh* but it looks like it'll be an apple day for me!


----------



## MummyCat

Happy Birthday honey :cake: i hope your body behaves and this baby sticks! :dust:

:hugs: to NDH and Huggles 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you mummy- I hope you body does the same! 

Baby- im sorry you have the brown. How strange for us both to go through the same. It is very scary. I have been through soooo many emotions and ups and downs. Sometimes im ok and positive and others I just want it all to be over with. It is tough to see. Are you planning a doctor's visit soon? Maybe it will just go away for you. I hope so. Hugs. 

Flying- make sure to tell DH just how you feel:) Hahahaha. Mine says im crazy psycho right now. Maybe, but I blame the progesterone im taking! I even read about how insane it can make women. Its hormone therapy pretty much so i've got an excuse! Apples sound awesome but I hate biting into them, and I hate cutting them. SO, guess im too lazy for apples. Lol.


----------



## MummyCat

Baby sorry for the discharge...hope it stops :hugs:

Flyingduster I would hide the next snacks you purchase :winkwink: the bugger... he should owe you chocolate for that one!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy Birthday NY !! Im so sorry i didnt recognize it until i read the posts again.. hope you have a lovely day ahead of you. xx

i know its a bit weird but the more i read about it, they do say its normal but cant help worrying..

Thanks Flying for all that emotional support,:hugs: i know the yellow discharge is called leukorrhea and comes with progesterone release in the body, but cant very much explain the brown. im at a bit of ease considering its not constant spotting, was just at one instance when i wiped and one spot on my knickers but nothing more. not accompanied by cramps which makes me feel so much better. 

the doc i visited two days ago was so mad at me, she basically said in a loud voice that i was neurotic and i was goin to make my baby one if i didnt stop worrying so much. she dosent know about the brown discharge. just because i asked her if they did a hcg check with my blood work, she said.. well have you been bleeding in order for me to do so ?? she made me feel ridiculous !
Ny , i dont have another doc appointment until my 8 week HB scan at the american hospital, first time, new doc, new hosp.

hope you feel better today,:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh flying.. hahaha ask your DH if hes preggo ! sometimes i do this with DH . he eats like me at times and behaves like he is preggo !!

get more snackies in and keep your secret stash..


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- what does that mean, the american hospital? Is there a reason for there being an american hospital in Dubai? Confusing! Yea, if no spotting I wouldnt worry too much. Just hope you dont become afraid of going #2 like me! Im always afraid that it will make me bleed so its becoming an issue in itself~~


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, by american hospital, i meant its called the american hospital.. its a well knows one with good reputation. theres no reason. theres a canadian hospital as well ! all private hospitals.

i am totally afriad of going number 2 as i am totally afraid that it would cause more discharge / bleed if any nonexistent at the moment !! ooh nightmare


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> wow, there was a few pages to catch up on there!!! :hugs: to huggles! We do still want to hear from you and how you are going, truely!!!
> 
> Baby; I have the yellow CM too!!! Not always, but I've had it a fair few times now and some times it's REALLY yellow, other times only a very pale yellow... It's all good signs! :D
> 
> I did feel like it was a bit of a dream for a while though. I think because we find out soooo early too, there's no real symptoms for (what seems like) so long! And don't forget that even morning sickness doesn't hit everyone, and having NO morning sickness is as normal as HAVING morning sickness!!! So don't stress about if you're not feeling nauseous or not too, k? You ARE pregnant. The baby IS growing. You cannot do anything about it if it isn't, but if you stress about it tooooo much it might be making it harder on it. THERE IS NOTHING MORE YOU CAN DO; ENJOY IT! hehehe. Easier said than done, I know! But try... Enjoy the life growing in you; NO ONE ELSE in the whole world could have conceived that little baby and be growing it, but YOU are! If it doesn't grow, it wasn't meant to. More than likely though, it will grow and groooooow!!! :D
> 
> 
> AFM I'm pissed off at my DH right now. We specifically went out on tuesday and bought some snacks for me to be able to nibble on all day long. We bought two boxes of crackers, and two boxes of muesli bars. Today is thursday and I go into the cupboard to grab some of the bars and crackers to take to work.... there is ONE muesli bar left, and 4 crackers. wtf?? DH has eaten everything else!!! I only HAD two bars yesterday and some crackers last night!!! Grrrr.
> 
> I have a ton of apples, but it's harder to eat apples while grooming dogs! lol. Much easier to snack on dry food. *sigh* but it looks like it'll be an apple day for me!

thats MEN for you! my hubby always does that too, like I will buy milk and then go to have cereal or something and theres no milk left. he will drink it and not think of telling me or replacing it. when Im pregnant I will have to tell him to sign a contract to not do that!!! bet your hubby will feel bad when you tell him!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> she basically said in a loud voice that i was neurotic and i was goin to make my baby one if i didnt stop worrying so much.

:nope: OMG how rude!!!!
although can you imagine, these doctors must get constact calls and visits from women in their first tri worrying. but if they are going to be impatient perhaps they shouldnt be a doctor :growlmad:

the photo is small but you look absolutely BEAUTIFUL in your profile pic, yay I love it! :flower:

I cant wait for you girls to add bump pics :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

haha yeah I've bought some more snacks on the way to work and will keep these snacks AT work where he can't eat them all!!! lmao. And yes, I sent him a txt this morning when I found the cupboards basically empty, though he won't get it until he finishes work, he finishes before I do! He doesn't normally snack heaps either, so I didn't even THINK he'd just eat everything in 2 days! But obviously he gets hungry before I get home from work...? *sigh*


And baby, I wiped brown on sunday too. Quite a bit of it, but it was very brown and some sorta EWCM mixed in too (TMI, sorry!) but with no cramps and only one teeeeeeeny tiiinnny spot another day or so later (again, only when I wiped) I have decided not to worry. I've been reading on here of SOOOO many women who get some brown spotting for a few days with NO problems. It seems the real problem is only if the spotting keeps going for ages (a week or more?) or if it's red, or if it's accompanied with strong cramping. The odd bit of brown? Nothing to worry about. Brown is OLD blood, it could have been sitting in there since implantation! It could just be the egg nestling in more. It's NOT fresh blood, it is old stuff that has aged before it even came down, it usually isn't anything to worry about, ESPECIALLY if it's just a once off like yours and mine was. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks sarah :hugs: i put it on because you wanted to see evryone with their DH. i uploaded it because it was a close one, but thats the size it came on to avatar. :hugs:

yea she was trying to stop me being neurotic by raising her voice and she actually managed to stop me at that point. by the time we get bumps sarah, youll be with us big time alreaady, probably just a month behind or so !! FX'D.. so nothing you will be missing out on because you will be a part of it urself !

Thanks for the reassurance flying, youre long gone ahead and if youre experiencing the same thing then it gives me relief. i was more worried because i am only 5wks and got a L.O.N.G way to go yet to 12 !


----------



## flyingduster

lol, and AS I was posting there were more posts coming in! We must be all online at the same time!!! haha. What time is it over there?? I'ts nearly 9am thursday here, I'm at work waiting for the bath water to heat up so i can start grooming my first client. lol


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Brown is OLD blood, it could have been sitting in there since implantation! It could just be the egg nestling in more. It's NOT fresh blood, it is old stuff that has aged before it even came down, it usually isn't anything to worry about, ESPECIALLY if it's just a once off like yours and mine was. :hugs:

Im hoping that all this spotting is exactly that. perhaps some people get more as their bean snuggled in nice and tightly. but I know NY said her miscarriage started that way so I can see how people worry. I just cant wait for you all to be in 2nd tri :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

its 3pm wednesday here and I should be working but on here!

man my ticker says 3dpo, I thought I was at least a week! how s-l-o-w! oh well, I fly to england on tuesday so will be busy over there, then when I get back is my op. so just have to get through this week


----------



## babyhopes2323

its 12:08am here so officially the 3rd !


----------



## sarahincanada

it blows my mind how here we are, allover the world, talking to eachother.

haha this thread has gone from being dead yesterday to us barely keeping up!

im back to work, will check back in later :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

true sarah.. we are all over the world, but together here for the same reason.. ! its amazing..

nite nite ladies.. im off to bed here. xx


----------



## MummyCat

:D Night night babyhopes... it's 20:31 here in the UK... 

Hope you all have a good day!! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

It is 235 pm here on wed the 2nd! 

Flying- I have had the spotting for over a week:(


----------



## NDH

Wow there are a lot of posts!

Ny, happy birthday! And I hope your bean sticks. How horrible to spent your whole first tri worrying over whether you'll lost the baby, it seems like it should be such a happy time, but I know for so many it's just stressful. And I can't help but worry (see I'm doing it already) that I will worry throughout my pregnancy too (when it happens, not if) cause I'm just a worrier by nature.

I've already forgotten pretty much everything else... sorry. I have a hard time focusing sometimes.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, NDH- I tell ya, its amazing how naive I was through my preg before it MC. Now im insane. I wouldnt be so bad if I didnt have all the same signs of MC. Ugh.....I would love to just enjoy a pregnancy for once! 
I see you are PMS- what a lovely feeling:) On to the next cycle, you can do it!


----------



## NDH

Thanks - and ya it would be so incredibly hard to see all the same signs as before and fear it is all happening again :hugs:

CD3 today, and I've thrown out all my opks and hpts and I'm not even tracking AF or BD or ov on my iPhone at all this month. Took off my ov ticker too, and as soon as AF leaves (probably tomorrow) I'm going to try to forget what CD I'm even on and try not to even think about getting pregnant.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Thanks - and ya it would be so incredibly hard to see all the same signs as before and fear it is all happening again :hugs:
> 
> CD3 today, and I've thrown out all my opks and hpts and I'm not even tracking AF or BD or ov on my iPhone at all this month. Took off my ov ticker too, and as soon as AF leaves (probably tomorrow) I'm going to try to forget what CD I'm even on and try not to even think about getting pregnant.

sounds like a plan, if you know TTC is stressing you out best to not monitor at all.

this is somewhat off topic but after my dad died I would comfort eat. I put on weight then I would try and diet as I was miserable about putting on weight. Being miserable would make me want to eat more so it was a vicious cycle. Ive spent years half assed dieting, then binging, dieting then binging. It was driving me crazy as Im an intelligent person, have a successful business and life, but this one thing I couldnt control.

I finally went to see a therapist and the first thing he told me was to not diet. Allow myself to eat what I want when I want. It was scary and at first you want to eat all the forbidden foods. But after a while, when you can have anything you want you dont want it as much. So its been about 4 months and my eating is so much better. 

I also stopped weighing myself as most of the time you are unhappy with the results (rarely do you lose that much day by day). If you havent lost or if you have gained you feel negative which feeds the binging feelings. Its all been quite liberating...because I havent known my weight I can only go by how I look and feel. I work out every night and I now find I look in the mirror and think I have lost weight and that spurs me on. In reality Im the same weight (weighed for preop). Im hoping the weight will start going down as I am not binging anymore and I have stepped up my exercise, but regardless my mind is much healthier.

anyway I guess why Im telling you this as it reminds me of TTC. If you stop monitoring everything Im sure your mind and body will calm itself and that could lead to conceiving without knowing. There are so many stories of people giving up then getting their bfp, my best friend is one of those stories. Im silently sending you babydust :flower:


----------



## flyingduster

NY, you know I'm hoping and praying for you that it's NOTHING to worry about and you and your bean are FINE...!! :hugs:

NDH, it sounds like a good plan, I think sometimes we worry ourselves silly trying to get it perfect that it's a lot better if we quit stressing and just enjoy ourselves! Good luck...


----------



## NDH

I know that "relax and stop trying so hard" is the last thing someone who is TTC - but I think it really is what I need. And as it's virtually impossible to just stop thinking about babies and being pregnant, I have do get busy and distract myself. So I've taken up sewing again, which I haven't done in years but I love.


----------



## flyingduster

that sounds great!! Show us what you sew!!! :D


----------



## NDH

I haven't finished anything yet - only got as far as printing and cutting the pattern yesterday, and today I pinned and cut the fabric, and bought my zipper and thread. I'm making a linen sundress to start out with, and then I'm on the lookout for cheap cotton bolt ends to make a couple of funky aprons. I'll be posting pictures and stuff in my journal (link in my siggy).


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, i do hope you feel better. im still half worrying although theres nothing much i can do now except wait for the 23rd, 8 week scan, just seems so far away but im sure if i keep myself busy ill be able to wait for it. do you have another scan appointment to check everything? i know you've had the HB appointment. 

anything else ?


----------



## sherylb

Heading into work and it looks like I am 1dpo.


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- think i'll call today and see if they can get me in for a scan. Im not like bleeding heavily or anything just some brown here and there but for 2 weeks seems like a bit much so I want to see if I still have a baby or not before the weekend comes. Nervous.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sheryl, yay for the 2ww now.. hopefully good news at the end of the wait ! FX'D

Ny, im sure everything will be ok, i know it is so unsettling, but just look up the internet on leukorhhea, its very common, and bless you its not red bleed or heavy period like so chances are , everything is perfectly fine !

FX'D and let us know !! i went for that early scan and i still got another doc who asked me to come in on the 8th, because she thought i would be 6wk 6 days, but she dosent know that i went in for another scan and now im 5wk and 1 day, will be 5wk 6days on the 8th and ive taken the chance of booking an appointment for another scan, although theres no need, and probably wont see fetal pole, thats what im looking for actually

lets hope she gives me the scan and im able to see something.

xx


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Baby- think i'll call today and see if they can get me in for a scan. Im not like bleeding heavily or anything just some brown here and there but for 2 weeks seems like a bit much so I want to see if I still have a baby or not before the weekend comes. Nervous.

awww good luck! we are keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls. So far, i ran some errands naughty me, and have just left a message for my doctor now. SOOooo may be a little late today but maybe they will squeeze me in..who knows. I will just wait for a call. 

Baby- is your next scan at the good hospital? They will most likely not see much that early on but could do blood work im sure!


----------



## babyhopes2323

No Ny, its not at the american hospital, its at another private hospital close to my mums. im hoping to see a fetal pole atleast. i kn ow i wont be able to see anything else. the thing is, when i asked another doc about blood work, she said why are you bleeding for me to do a blood work to check your count? dont be paranoid was what she said., they will do blood work if they feel suspicious or want to confirm something. otherwise, im guessing its scans and the normal way round .

ive been reading on all this blood work thing, your doctors do in the US and other places but so far, the doc i went to did a whole antenatal blood work check up for thyroid, RH , hiv, hepatits etc, the usual thing,and everything seemed perfectly fine.

dont know ?


----------



## nypage1981

But now that you are spotting...shouldnt you be able to say yes, I am bleeding? 

Our docs do that blood work too for all that. Its the normal screening for the first prenatal visit along with a PAP smear and pelvic. Mine didn't do the HCG either because at the time I was not spotting. Now I would possibly get some sort of other blood work to see if im good still or not. 

I am feeling achey today so that sucks. Makes me think something is going even more wrong. SIgh. I hate this.


----------



## flyingduster

omg. I don't want to eat anything! It tastes fine, I just don't want to eat! But I HAVE to eat, cos if I don't then I feel 10 times worse, so I'm forcing myself to keep eating and it's bl00dy horrible when I'm hating it so much!! UGH!

ny, good luck!!! I hope you can get a scan ASAP to know if it's ok... I hope that because it's brown, and only on-and-off type spotting that it's nothing to worry about. FX & :hugs:


baby, I haven't had any more bloods done either. I got my initial lot done, and haven't had any done since. I'm feeling more crappy now though so I'm pretty confident I'm still pregnant! lmao. But I remember I was feeling rather unsure when I was around 5 weeks too... just wait another 10 days and you'll more than likely be feeling more symptoms!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Yes I have been feeling really crappy too. I am nauseas a lot and pissy. But to me that could be what happens when i've had a missed MC too cuz the hormones would drop quickly, making me feel ill. SO, yea.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks flying for reassuring me about those symptoms !! im sure ill feel more symptoms around week 6. im only 5 and something now.. :hugs: i didnt want to eat too and when i do, sometimes im at the table and i just want to cry. im an emotional mess i can clearly say ! sometimes im all elated and sometimes i get the blues !

NY,i havent been spotting. i wiped brown once. its never come after that. i have white normal discharge and i did have yellow on one or two occasions, but brown was once, so i didnt bother going to ask for bloods or call it spotting. 

cant wait to hear about your appointment.. please try not to feel crabby..easier said than done i know, but ive realised its important we keep our minds in a happier state, if not for ourselves , then atleast for the babies.

:hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls- I went for a scan and saw baby again! Well, it looked like a gummy bear. So that's what I call it- gummy bear. They still say so far so good. Im not even close to being out of the clear but gummy bear is hanging on. My last one stopped growing 6w5d and this one is 7w1d so im making progress over that at least. Wish I owned an ultrasound machine. Im pretty sure since ive had 2 in 1 week that they will not let this psychotic girl come for another any time soon and that kills me not knowing if there's still a heartbeat in there. YIKES!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hello girls- I went for a scan and saw baby again! Well, it looked like a gummy bear. So that's what I call it- gummy bear. They still say so far so good. Im not even close to being out of the clear but gummy bear is hanging on. My last one stopped growing 6w5d and this one is 7w1d so im making progress over that at least. Wish I owned an ultrasound machine. Im pretty sure since ive had 2 in 1 week that they will not let this psychotic girl come for another any time soon and that kills me not knowing if there's still a heartbeat in there. YIKES!

yay! does it give you any comfort that all is ok? I would think after 2 scans the worry would be a little less? and when would be your next scan then?


----------



## MummyCat

Brilliant news NY :hugs: hope that the bleeding stops and you can enjoy this pregnancy a little xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hmmmm, am I less stressed? Honestly, for today. Cuz yea, I know today my baby is well. I wish I owned an ultrasound machine. I can't face each day without knowing the heart is still beating! I have NO idea now when the next would be. I dont think im to be seen by doctor until 10 weeks now. So..3 weeks.


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry- didn't realize I practically just repeated myself from the first post. I am such a nut case these days. I may have to sneak a peek at work under the radar. I work in radiology. Not ultrasound but have my connections:) I just dont want to make a friend scan me if I don't know everything is ok because I would hate to make her tell me the bad news....


----------



## sarahincanada

hey can it be bad to have lots of ultrasounds early on, or are they 100% safe? I have no clue so was just wondering


----------



## nypage1981

Hmmm. I dont know! I'd think its safe since just sound waves but don't think there's been any true studies confirming either or.


----------



## babyhopes2323

hey NY , excellent news see ! the spotting is normal and im not trying to pry or anything, and the internet does have a load of crap in it, but they say if you have sex in first tri, sometimes the uterus gets a bit irritated and can cause spotting. dont know how far that is true ! im abstaining thats for sure !

yay hopefully you can relax a bit more now. and the doc i went to said lots of ultrasounds cant be safe etc etc, its sound waves and your baby is just growing, why expose it to such waves etc, but i was insistent on getting an early scan.

there are many ladies who have ultrasounds every week and still go on to have a nice healthy baby so it should be ok !

hopefully every one else is feeling better !


----------



## flyingduster

Oh NY! YAY! Yay for a healthy little growing bean! I know it won't allay any fears for the next few weeks, but if it's gotten this far with on & off spotting, then TRY not to worry toooo much, and enjoy it... :hugs:


I'm feeling worse. lol! I'm 8 weeks now (yay!) but sheesh. If I'm not eating enough, I'm nauseous, but if I eat I'm bloated. I'm trying to keep a constant low-level flow of food going in, but I'm hating eating so it's just a struggle! Feeling like crap basically! UGH! And now hubby is eating sausages & tomato sauce, and I'm feeling sick at the strong smell. Ewwwwwww! 

I still haven't thrown up though... Some women have gotten to 8-9 weeks and THEN gotten bad vomiting, but I'm hoping I can get through this without vomiting... lol

I'm hanging out for the 12 weeks+ though when it begins to ease!!!


----------



## Huggles

Hi, I'm still here.

we've managed to get our butts into gear re bd'ing. Twice on Tuesday and then again twice yesterday and once this morning, hoping for this evening as well. Then Saturday and Sunday, at least once each day, maybe twice. Think i'm going to ov this weekend, either tomorrow or sunday, we'll see.


----------



## babyhopes2323

ooh flying, i can imagine. i can smell things from a distance too !! feel like a dog sometimes.. keep asking around.. whats that smell, whats that smell !

yay for your8 wks, you should be able to have a HB scan now.. or have you already had one? 

here i am like a mad woman dying for some symptoms so that i can "Feel" pregnant, but there isnt any.. sore bbs even gone !

yay huggles, if you feel youre ovulating then thats really good and FX'D for your bfp this cycle.. :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!
just popping on to say hi, Im crazy busy right now...had a tax audit yesterday and now have to drive into toronto to get blood tests for my operation then loads of work to do. lots to do before I leave for england on tuesday but will check back in over the weekend to see how you are all doing. lots of love to the growing beans :flower: and good luck to anyone in the tww :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Baby we have not had any sex since my bfp! Poor us. So not spotting from that. I'm just gonna go with the flow. Started feeling super ill again. Ugh. But yay. 

Good job huggles. Sounds like you did your part, now its your bodies turn. 

Have a good doctors appointment Sarah! 

Flying sometimes morning sickness is just extreme queaziness but not puking. That's usually how I get and I think its starting. I also am starting to not like food which is strange for me.ick. 

Hope everyone else is well today!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hey good news Ny, i cant wait to feel sick myself. seems like your bodies going into pregnancy mode.. good for you..

Sarah.. yay for the blood works .. your'e so close to your operation !and im a day after you for the scan, although i may have a cheeky one on Tuesday(got an appointment for what was supposed to be a 6wk 6 day scan will now be a 5wk, 6day scan) when you go to england, only because im paranoid, and thats just me , and i just want to see a fetal pole as the last time i only saw the g sac and yolk sac.

everyone else have a good day ! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hey everyone! Ive been cramping all day, its so weird. it started as I was walking to my blood test appointment and has been on and off. I had this one other month (the one month I was convinced I was pregnant). So I go from 'theres no way I can get pregnant this month' to 'hmmm cramps, could it be implantation!!'!!! oh well, at least it makes the 2WW interesting. I think most of you said you didnt feel anything much in the 2WW right? Im only 4 or 5 dpo so Im sure its nothing, and if I have conceived implantation will be very difficult anyway so wouldnt have much hope. *sigh* I was quite happy just waiting for my op thinking this month was a no-go and then I get stupid cramps :dohh:


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck Huggles!!! I don't know where you get the energy from to BD that much! lmao!


baby; I'm not getting my first scan until I'm 12 weeks 3 days along; I'm fully booked at work so can't take any time off for an earlier scan! And the earlier ones are just to date me anyway, and I KNOW my dates without a shadow of a doubt as to the timing (I charted my temps, and only BD the ONE day that I ovulated; there's no doubt it's even one day off! lmao) so there's not a whole lot of worry as to the dates IMO. So my first scan is on April 4th! I hope.... I should contact my midwife next week and make sure she made it for then, cos it's the only time off I have now! lol

And don't worry, I had very little symptoms until I was about 6.5 weeks along, and THEN I started feeling a bit 'off'... 


Sarah, oooh, good luck! I didn't feel anything in my TWW. In fact I felt like I wasn't pregnant at all and was fully prepared to focus on the next cycle already!!! lol. I HOPE the cramping is implantation cramps! FX for you that all is fine in there!!!


nypage; yeah it seems all I'm getting is nausea. It's pretty constant, and it's worse if I don't eat (but then I'm bloated if I DO eat... ugh) but with absolutely no vomiting now at just over 8 weeks, I'm hopeful it doesn't GET to the point of vomiting! I'm sorta glad I DO have the nausea; it makes me *feel* pregnant; ya know? But I'm also glad it's not vomiting sickness too! haha!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay sarah.. FX'D.... BFP please or BFP after op, anyone will do !!! :hugs:

yeah flying i guess im just sooooooooo impatient.. i absolutely cannot imagine you are waiting until 12 weeks for your first scan. i would go bonkers in all that time. im trying and mostly will have a second scan on tuesday, just to look for that fetal pole so that im a little more convinced !!

i so dont feel pregnant and so its very difficult for me to eat healthy. im also reading too much on the internet so worried about blighted ovum, heartbeat, why im not feeling pregnant etc.. its making me mad !


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

what you all doing this weekend? I am getting ready for my trip and doing some last minute work. Being self employed I can take time off when I want, but theres a lot to do before and after the trip :wacko:

Im still crampy, I really do not think Im pregnant as I did have this before, Im thinking its perhaps when the hormones kick in gearing up for your period and perhaps my polyp creates an aching too. I have read of people being crampy before their bfp but most people I talk to on here had barely any symptoms at all. So Im back to ignoring everything, and its only 17 days till my operation :happydance::happydance::happydance:

ny how is the spotting? flying I hope the nausea eases off soon! baby stop googling!! I look forward to you seeing your fetal pole :flower:


----------



## sherylb

FF finally put my coverline on my chart today and it says we have "High" on our bding.  I woke up this morning with the intention of taking a shower and going straight into work but it's pouring rain here so I texted my boss that I was going to give it some time to settle down. I may even just go in tomorrow as I am only working the weekend so that I can have free lunch with my bosses those days.


----------



## flyingduster

baby, I agree with Sarah; STOP GOOGLING!!! lol. Research is great, but you can read far too much into it too, try not to google toooo much!! I didn't get any real symptoms until well over 6 weeks. I know you are a worrier by nature, so don't try NOT to worry; that'll just be a waste of time! But try not to _feed_ your worry too hun. Keep positive! :)


sheryl, yay on good timing of BD!!! GOOD LUCK for you TWW now!! :D


Sarah, YAY! only 17 days!! hahaha


AFM I'm much the same. Tired, nauseous, bloated. lol!! We got the proofs back from the photographer the other day; from the photo shoot we had with my dad, stepmum, my brother and his fiancée! We've chosen a group shot of us all, and a photo of just me and hubby. I look forward to getting them back, as we've not had any photos done of us since we got married! AND this time I can say that I was 6.5 pregnant in the photo tooooo!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks sarah and flying.. i know exactly what you mean about googling.. its an addiction and ive got to stop.. i want to be honest about one thing though. id rather stick here than go on to first tri because being brutally honest, i feel so many negative vibes from first tri, its sickening me to the point where im starting to feel paranoid. i dont blame those women on first tri who start threads because they are concerned, but every other day theres some thread about miscarriage even though it hasnt happened. 

it hasnt happened for these women, but they still post threads about it and start talking about it and instead of cherishing their pregnancy or sending out positive vibes, its more of a fear i feel every time i go on to first tri, i open most threads and just read and dont post into it because its so negative.

me as a negative worrier, would like some comfort from these threads rather than worrying about what some women would write which then makes me go on to google other symptoms etc.

honestly, i cant wait for this saga of 12 weeks to get over. its like your first ttcing, and worried, then you are pregnant and worried for 12 weeks, and its a constant phase. so i think im going to try and steer away from first tri for a while. i havent started a single thread on there as i fear all this negativity is wearing me down.

so sorry for the rant but this is honestly how i feel.

xxx have a nice day !


----------



## sarahincanada

awww preethi, just stick with us and then move over in 2nd tri!! I would be constantly worrying over there too. the first tri is so stressful that its good to shelter yourself from any added worry.

afm, Ive hurt my back really bad, last night I could barely walk. a couple of times a year I get this trapped nerve in my lower back, its when my pelvis twists and start hitting a nerve. its excruciating pain, and last night I was so upset that I may not be able to fly on tuesday. today after sleeping its a little less excruciating, but I will have to see how it is as the day goes on. I am going to go and see a chiro tomorrow to see if they can relieve some of the pressure. I guess I will have to tell him theres a very very slim chance I could be pregnant right now so dont do anything too crazy!

ok it hurts to sit so I will sign off, talk soon my lovelies :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sarah im so sorry about your back. i hate it when something like that happens just before travel.. dont worry im sure youll be jetting off to england just perfectly fine.. ! :hugs: eat some nice shortbread and devonshire scones with clotted cream on my behalf..

what i said about first tri is so true.. im going to take your advice and dont worry, was planning on sticking here anyway until 2nd tri.


so i was tensed and got this appointment today, had another early scan, the g -sac and yolk sac was so big and different from the 27 feb scan.. i even saw the fetal pole and more than that. i saw the flicker of the heart beat on the screen.. it was such a relief ! but i was confused as one doc said i was less than 5 weeks, but this one says im about 6 weeks, or a little less and has called me to come on tuesday morning again for a full US and she said we shall then confirm how far along you are and when your due date is. i asked about hearing the heartbeat. she said oh we see it on the screen etc, but im sure i can ask the radiologist on tuesday to let me hear the beat and i was suprised to see the heartbeat so fast since im actually only about 5 weeks and something..

anyway, sigh of relief, ruled out ectopic and blighted ovum and confirmed normal pregnancy so im happy. i was so stressed that my BP was 140/80 !!

got a massive headache now, but going out for a walk and some shopping..

see you ladies soon. xxx


----------



## sherylb

Well you sure make me want to stay away from 1st Tri when I get my bfp.  I have plenty going on in the ttc threads as it is.


----------



## sarahincanada

yay preethi!! thats so amazing, your little bean is healthy and growing. now try to relax, the calmer you are the calmer the bean is. looking forward to seeing how the scan goes on tuesday (I will have internet when at home and will be checking in) :flower:


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhhh, yes I'm not entirely enjoying the first tri either! I basically don't go there, but I have found a couple of 'ok' threads and I follow them, but I don't go into first tri much cos I don't want to hear everyones worries... Probably bad of me, cos everyone needs support if they're worried, but ugh, there's SO MUCH!! The worries don't stop after the first tri though, they just change! lol.

I think it's worse because anyone who is having problems comes online for help, so there seems like a high number of people having trouble on here, when in reality there's millions more women out there having perfectly normal happy pregnancies who haven't come online to join the forum! Ugh.


So I'm keeping my own little world of support, you guys are awesome and I've got some nice groups on facebook who seem nice too. The rest can keep their worries and fears over there!!! lol

We have to trust our bodies in the end. If we miscarry, there isn't anything we can do to prevent it!! If it's going to miscarry, it's going to. We will continue to take care of our bodies and our growing babies as best we can, but there's nothing we can do if it's not a viable egg so there's no big deal in worrying about it...?? hah, easy for me to say when I've never had a miscarriage I supposed? I know some level of worry is good because it keeps us safe and cautious, but constant stress over every little symptom can't be good for us or our babies... Try to trust in your body. :hugs:


Baby; YAY for a healthy heartbeat and growing baby!!!!!! YAAAYY!!! 

Sarah, ugh I hope your back feels better again ASAP!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yes flying, i know EXACTLY what you mean , it is so worrying and negative, im not going into first tri at all. thank god for the fact that im not the only person who feels this way about first tri.(flying, cant wait for your scan and for your pics ! make sure you post some. xx

i was so looking forward to going to first tri when i was ttc, now im prego, i wana stay away from that negativity.. i feel more positivity in the ttc thread because over here, even if people are having a tough time getting preggo, i find they still have so much hope and faith and positive vibes in them, knowing that its going to happen to them at some point !

with people like sarah who are a constant source of support to us prego ladies in her ttc thread, i dont need the worries from first tri. and the best part is, ok i feel sorry and pray for those who are undergoing problems with their pregnancy. but those that arent, still post such negative threads.

sherylb, its upto you. if you want to know what i mean, have a peek on first tri and see how many threads youll find negative,. im sticking with flying and am not going into first tri..at the end , its upto you where you feel comfortable !

massive headache...now.. so going to try to get to bed..

sarah, hope your feeling better with your back.. yay to the countdown for your op. xxx


----------



## sherylb

I looked at a few and I think I would want to stay away. I am a total worry-wart.


----------



## NDH

Sorry I've been away for a couple of days - very busy.

Preethi, how amazing you got to see the hb already! Too cool!

I too will be staying away from first tri when I get pregnant for the most part. I'll have my preggo journal and most of the threads I'm currently following and that's about it I think. Everyone talks about the negativity in first tri (and I know it's probably for good reason as most losses happen then) but I'm a meta-worrier (I worry about how much I worry) and I don't need other people's ideas of things to worry about when I finally get pregnant lol - I want to enjoy it as much as I possibly can.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay sheryl, another one in the team on anti first tri's... and NDH too !! id like to join your team of what you call meta worrier.. im a paranoid crazy worrier, but am trying to calm down for the sake of others and my baby

where are you in your cycle.. cant wait for your BFP... xx


----------



## NDH

I have absolutely no idea :) After AF and before O is all I can say, as I'm trying really hard not to think about where I am in my cycle and worry about BDing enough at the right times etc. If AF isn't here by the 28th I'll be testing, otherwise moving on to another "not trying" cycle and see how that goes. 

I'm by no means trying to avoid a Christmas baby (even though my birthday is 27 December and I know firsthand how frustrating it can be to have a Christmas birthday), just needing to relax and not stress myself out about it.


----------



## Huggles

Just checking in quickly.
Think i might have ov'd last night. Guess there's not much more to do but wait and see. Still going to bd a few more times this week just in case, but I reckon after about wednesday we should be safe - if i ov'd at all!
Planning to test either Saturday 19 March (CD 31) or Monday 21 March (CD 33). Will see how I'm feeling closer to the time. REally don't want another bfn, would rather the witch just arrived if I'm not pg, so either want a bfp or af, but not another bfn.


----------



## babyhopes2323

FX'D for that BFP then huggles.. i would think wait it out and test.. early testing might result in bfns, thats what happened to me, i was testing early and kept getting bfn's.

sending lots and lots of :dust: your way..xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hello- 

Good for you seeing your fetal pole and heartbeat baby! Did they do an internal? And so what they are thinking is you are further along than you thought? Thats good! 

Sarah- I pinched my nerve the other day too on the right side. Idk if its the same but either that or it is sciatica. I dont know but was bad! Its still hurting but lessening.

Good luck Huggles on the testing. I'd wait til you are late. I figured the other day I found out when I was like 3 weeks along. Ugh. That is torture! Im only 7 and some and feels like i've known forEVER. 

NDH- you should plan a little getaway during ovulation for your not trying cycle. I swear by it! PRetty sure we conceived after 12 months when we went to New York and I wasn't tracking anything while there and we had the sort of sex that just felt like baby making sex! Lol. 

Hope everyone else is well. I had a busy weekend of work, and saturday hosted a birthday party of 11 little girls at home. I was on my feet cleaning house at 8 am and sat down at about 7 at night. I got super super crampy and was so afraid I was miscarrying from doing too much:( It was really achey. I am thinking it was just too much and I shoulda rested more! I will today:)


----------



## MummyCat

Hope you're all okay!! 

NDH, not stressing about it is def the best way! :hugs: Huggles I hope you've caught that egg! :hugs:

Babyhopes, so pleased you got to see the heartbeat!! :cloud9:

NY.. that's a lot of hard work... make sure you put your feet up and rest! :hugs:

Flying.. how are you feeling today?

Sheryl hope you're doing well! :hugs:

Sarah.... is it one more sleep till you fly????? Hope you have a brilliant time away!! :dance:

AFM... I'm good... just exhausted, but it's been a busy few days!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ny, she says im about 6 weeks looking at LMP but she said i conceived late because baby is small. i know i ovulated late so i cant be 6 weeks.. anyway got another scan tomorrow, for dating and hopefully will be able to hear the heartbeat this time.. xx

hope everyone else is doing fine, i think you should get away during O time too NDH, could take the stress out of babymaking.

hey mummy, glad your doing ok !

Ny, take some rest !! you dont wana be doing too much at this timeee... although i think considering youve got a little one already, its going to be a challenge to try and rest !

xx

sarah, hope your better, i know your flying tomorrow, going to miss you.. please do pop in.. xx


----------



## flyingduster

Ahhhh, a break in the symptoms! This is nice!!! lol! I have some energy, I'm able to feel hunger now, not just nausea, and I'm not feeling as bloated! *bliss*

My symptoms have been easing the past few days, though they come back with a vengance from time to time, they have been easing *in general* which is lovely! lol! I even ate a real meal last night. Sorta. ok, half a real meal, but it was good! lol. Yesterday my boob was hurting soooooooooooooooo bad, and (TMI, sorry) last night when I undressed for bed I realised my nipples were so freekin huge, they were erect and sticking out SO far like a cartoon porn star or something! lmao! They're a bit better this morning, though they're still aching. *sigh*

But the nausea is easing, which I'm LOVING. :D


----------



## nypage1981

Ugh I don't have much for nausea but it is just an overall hate for food. I stand in the kitchen starving my brains out unable to eat anything. Spaghetti o's are all I could manage. Lol. Otherwise I don't really feel much of anything lately. 

Baby I'm sorry I'm confused. So the ultrasound put you back in dates is that what you meant? How far do they say you are and how far were oj the first scan? It's easy to be off in the beginning. 

Hi mummy how are hings wih your baby? Good?


----------



## flyingduster

ny, that's all I had for a week too; just a total lack of appetite. NOTHING sparked my appetite, I was so hungry, but there was nothing I wanted to eat despite the house being full of food!!! It then progressed to nausea on and off, and then constantly, and now it appears to be easing back to the on & off status! I still have no appetite though. lol!

O.M.G. My boobs are on FIRE!! yeouch!!! They did this yesterday morning, so I'm hoping they ease like they did yesterday too, I can deal with tender boobs, but omg when I'm sitting perfectly still and they are burningly painful..? UGH!


----------



## MummyCat

NY.. all good so far, my boobs have been stinging big time... so much that i spend a lot of time having to squish them to soothe them! 

Glad to hear it's all good news with everyone! x


----------



## nypage1981

I am fine too...wish I had more symptoms though. I have felt crampy and achey since saturday so thats a new one for me to obssess and worry about:(

Sarah- how long of a trip are you taking? Remember your ear plugs for the Justin Bieber concert. Lol. That sounds like true torture for me!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! just checking in before I have to go and pack and finish a million little work things. I miss talking to you all already and I havent left yet! I went for a chiro treatment and a massage today, so the pain is a little less but Im still nervous about sitting in a plane for 8 hours. well the good thing is Im so busy Im not even thinking about the TWW so it will go quickly!! will check in again when I can, lots of love to the healthy growing babies and ladies who are waiting for a bfp it will be our turn soon!! :flower:


----------



## sherylb

I have been super busy since I went back to work last Monday. Work is very stressful but I only have 6 weeks left.  Hopefully DH will have a new job by then.


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok ladies, new improvement,.

Ny, i went for a scan today and i am exactly 6 weeks. its proper measurement taken today.


got a heart rate of 125bpm and a growing fetus.

have another improvement, what they didnt find in the first scan.. i have another gestational sac.. gulp.. measuring 5wk and 2days. the first one measures 6 weeks. 

doc said could be twin pregnancy or could be that both were fertilized but one is not growing. they cant say anything for another 2 weeks when i have another scan to determine twin pregnancy, but as of now, there is another adjacent gestational sac, but no yolk sac in that or fetal pole so yea.. im going into the world of google to see what i can find out about such situations !

sarah hope you enjoy your trip. NY, you got the HB etc, so relax.. im all relaxed now with still no symptoms and im 6 weeks..

mummy, flying, :hugs: hope everyone else is feeling better !


----------



## MummyCat

Have a safe trip Sarah!! :hugs:

OMG Babyhopes.... we have the same due date... 1.11.11 or 11.1.11 (if you're in the states) :dance:

Also... twins.... OMG... well the second sac could possibly explain the spotting? I don't know too much about it..hope all goes well!!

xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Oh baby I'm sorry if it is a twin that was lost. Hope the other one hangs in there. My mc was twins and I lost both. It was so up and down and sad. Most go on to have one perfectly fine though. Hope it clears up ok for you.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hey, Doc said most likely it could be a twin or an empty sac but my other one seems to be growing perfectly well, and since the twin / not twin, sac is empty and has no yolk sac or anything, i doubt it is going to affect the other one NY !

yes but ill get an answer in two weeks ! :hugs: hope your not worrying too much.. 


Mummy, hey hope you or feeling good.. you dont seem to report any symptoms so thats good !

remind me how we have similar dates? im 6 weeks and 1 day today, so if you count the weeks, they say 9 months and two weeks for delivery dont they? when i calculated it showed me 18 of october - 31st, anywhere in between !

But if we do end up having the same dates then yay !!! :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Baby, they consider gestation to be 40 weeks (from date of lmp if you have a "normal" fp, or by dating scan) so you have roughly 32 weeks to go. However, only like 5% of babies are actually born on the due date. Calculators generally go by your lmp, which puts you ahead of your dating scan by about a week or so, so that's the discrepancy.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh ok ! i didnt know that. i thought mine was a dating scan yesterday as she measured me exactly at 6 weeks, so 32 weeks then as you say ? yes i thought so as well when i calculated !

how are you doing at the mo ? :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Morning... yep as NDH says, they work it out as 40 weeks, so 32 weeks yesterday works out to 1 Nov... but my daughter was 13 days late... so it's just a date to aim towards for me.

I'm not mentioning symptoms, cos i dont want to over analyse them and stress over them. last pregnancy I did everything right and still ended up with a missed miscarriage, so I'm just going to wait and see what happens :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah true !

Lets not even mention the dreaded negative M word.. lets stay positive as thats whats going to get us through all of this in the end !

xx


----------



## flyingduster

ooooh, baby! A possible twin!?? How exciting!!!

Guys, if you are 6 weeks now, then it's another 34 weeks until your due date, not 32... Though of course the due date is only a guess date! lol

Sarah, I hope you're having fun!!!

AFM, I'm feeling pretty good. My energy is improving again, and the nausea is definitely decreasing for now. My boobs still ache a fair bit in the mornings, but they ease again by mid-morning usually. I'm just pleased to not be feeling queasy all the time!! And to be able to EAT properly. I'm still not really wanting to eat much, but I'm not feeling tooo terribly bloated when I eat a full meal either, so it's nice to be able to enjoy an evening meal with DH rather than snacking all day & night and him having to eat a meal alone!! lol

I'm gonna be 9 weeks tomorrow! omg! I swear ladies that when I was 4/5/6 weeks that at the time it felt like forever, but in hindsight I'm all of a sudden looming onto 9 weeks, which is getting soooo close to double digits and that magic 12... wow! YAAY!


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- yea there's things lke this that happen all the time so im sure you will be fine and grateful for the one baby that keeps on growin! 

I will be so grateful to the powers that be if this pregnancy lasts for me. Im just still so scared that it wont. Now im like, 8 weeks and haven't seen it for a week and fear that ever time im crampy its done and im going to lose it. Grrrr. I can't deny the morning sickness though. Specially since I puked at work this morning but that could be my progesterone pills. Im so scared still.....

Mummy- i like your way of just waiting and seeing what happens and being relaxed about it..

Flying- so cool that you are feeling better! I am accepting how I feel, like crap. Lol.....pretty aweful and I hope that is a good sign! I can't wait to get as far as you are! It will feel so amazing when we are all past this stupid first trimester. 

I am sooooo constipated. Ahhhh, TMI! But its the worse i've felt with all that before. Im full of shit! Hahha. Ok, that was not lady like. But couldn't resist. MIsery!


----------



## NDH

flyingduster said:


> Guys, if you are 6 weeks now, then it's another 34 weeks until your due date, not 32... Though of course the due date is only a guess date! lol

Lol, math was never my strong point oops, my bad. It didn't seem right, but I went with it anyway.


----------



## flyingduster

I spoke too soon. I feel like crap again!!! Ok, the nausea is still keeping away (mostly) but after lunch I was feeling soooooooo bloated and TOTALLY drained of energy. My arms and legs were so HEAVY and I didn't want to move. Ugh. I have a physical job too, there's not much I can do BUT keep moving. I did lay down on the table for 10 mins though and it did help a lot. lol!!

I'm not sitting around an HOUR after closing waiting for someone who has apparently forgotten their dog. I have no phone number to call them, so I'm left waiting.... I was feeling So crap earlier that I was really really looking forward to going home, and I'm left sitting here so long that I was crying before from the stupid emotions of just wanting to gooo hoooommmmeeee. :(


----------



## babyhopes2323

AFM, woke this morning and wiped brown discharge, sorry if TMI, but that was it. im never spotting, just wiping brown every 2-5 days . today was a bit darker than expected, so worried, i called the doctor who said, it could be the empty G-SAC , the embryo that is not growing probably. 

i said should i be worried if it turns red? she said no, dont worry, just keep taking those progesterone pills and see me on the 22nd for a scan to rule out the possibility of twins.

i was satisfied because i had a hunch it would be the empty g sac myself but wanted confirmation.

but it seems to be brown discharge when wiping, nothing even comes on my underwear. if it does, its white, so the brown is only when wiping and that too occasionally, but i worry it will turn to full blown red.

whatever happens, im not satisfied completely and so have booked another appointment on sunday morning with another hospital for a second opinion because of my worries.

sunday is the first day of the week in dubai and we have fridays and saturdays as our weekend.

im kind of worried, but we found the heartbeat so im hoping that keeping that in mind, it will calm me down until sunday.

i dont have any nausea or morning sickness like you guys. i have sore boobs but thats it.

i felt very very slightly nauseated yesterday evening but that was it. im into my 6 weeks now so am waiting like a crazy woman for the 6 week expected symptoms eagerly to assure myself again, but havent been experiencing any.

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry you guys are feeling sick on and off and it may feel horrible while you have it but its constant reassurance as to how pregnant you guys are.. !


----------



## Huggles

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Nothing much to report :flower:


----------



## flyingduster

Aww baby, I was closer to 7 weeks when I started getting nausea, and PLEASE remember that having NO morning sickness or nausea is JUST AS NORMAL as throwing up all the time!!! I know you want the symptoms, but the symptoms don't make it any more reassuring, cos then they stop for a day or two and you start to wonder if things are ok or not... ugh. 

Lol, I don't think there is any way to NOT worry in the first tri! And from what I've been looking at, the worries don't stop at all, they just change through the whole pregnancy, and then the worries get even worse when we have a defenceless lil baby to care for, and then a toddler that is getting into things..... etc etc. Basically, we're gonna spend the rest of our lives worrying about this little life!!!



HUGGLES!!! HIIII!!!! I was thinking of you earlier... :hugs: hope all is well with you hun!!!


----------



## Huggles

All is well, just nothing much to report.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Huggles, nice seeing you again..x

Flying , i know what youre saying and it makes sense, but today after the brown spotting/discharge like thing, i couldnt wait, i went for a second opinion, woman saw the first baby and it seemed fine and she said it could be that the second g sac is dissolving which is why, but she said i should have bed rest at the moment and not drive or anything..

she took a swab of the discharge and checked it for infection, she said there was none and what she also said was there were no red blood cells in the discharge.

how is that possible? then she checked me and said she couldnt find any brown discharge and when i came home, now this afternoon after having lunch, i had dark brown to almost pinkish red discharge on the toilet paper and am wearing a panty liner !

my first doc said i shouldnt be worried even if it is red but i think thats being too optimistic !

how can i sit there and watch this brown/ red spots whatever not wondering whether it is the healthy baby??

i now have to wait until the 22nd for my 8 week scan to determine the twin, but todays doc said 95 % chance there isnt a twin, but if thats the case, i just want it to be absorbed within my body instead of spotting/discharge.

i know they say that an irritated cervix could also be the reason due to increase in blood flow, and today to take a swab she did put her gloved finger in, (sorry if TMI !!! )

could it be that ???

oh god i need some assurance im so worried about wearing a pantyliner now !


----------



## Huggles

I'm pretty sure the swab is what caused the pinkish discharge. Some ladies spot regularly after every scan! And that's not even internal! So probably the swab and sticking her finger in there is what is causing the discharge. Hopefully it stops soon so you can relax again.


----------



## Huggles

The dark brown could very well be leftover implantation blood. Brown is old blood so very seldom anything to worry about. I've heard a lot of ladies mention brown spotting/discharge around 6 weeks, so try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Hi...

Babyhopes, you should take her advice and rest :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok.

We spent last night/early morning in A&E (ER for those in the States) as my daughter couldn't breathe. They gave her steroids to help her and we're back home and she's sleeping. Still not breathing properly, but it'll take time to clear. It's croup which is a viral infection and affects their airways and lungs.

I would say that your worries begin in the first tri.. and they just get worse. The fear that goes through you when your daughter is struggling to breathe is something I can not explain. It's best to just try relax, take each day as it comes and try and enjoy things as much as possible.

I'm supposed to be seeing a consultant, but i've not heard anything yet, I'm not going to chase it... i'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Huggles

Shame sorry to hear Lottie has Croup - that must be really scary. My cousin's children suffer quite badly with croup. All i know is a hot steamy room helps, but obviously you need meds as well - but for immediate relief if you sit in the bathroom with the door closed and all the hot water taps on full blast making steam then that helps a bit.

Hope she gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Also, apparently what can set off an attack is a sudden change in temperature. So if she's had a bath and then goes outside into the cool air, then her chances of having an attack later that night increase significantly. I tihnk even a sudden change in weather can trigger an attack. Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun, yeah we've done the steamy bathroom...she also has a humidifier belting out steam in her room, her bed is raised, she had an anti inflammetry to bring down the swelling and she has an inhaler the doc prescribed yesterday, we didn't bath her for that reason, but still she had the attack, while lying in bed :( I guess she just needed the steroids as we tried everything!


----------



## Huggles

shame i really hope she recovers quickly :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks.. she's just had another dose of steroids (25 min ago) and we can hear a huge improvement! Hopefully tonight will be loads better xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

thank you so much for the advice huggles,:hugs: hoping everything will be ok soon, wishing that the way for the other sac 's disappearance is through it being absorbed into the body rather than the spotting. FX'D for your BFP.

Mummy i am so very sorry to hear about lottie, i cannot imagine what you might have gone through as a parent,and my prayers are with you, and im sure she will recover soon. i have not heard of croup, it sure will be another thing ill be looking into.

Bless her. xx

take care and let us know how lottie feels.. you know mummy if i had a girl i was going to name her gemma or charlotte and i was incling too much towards charlotte as it sounds beautiful !


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Babyhopes...she's doing a lot better today!

Here's a pic of her in hospital... looking very sorry for herself.. and this is what croup is...

What is croup?
Croup is a common childhood virus. It causes the voice box (larynx) and airway to the lungs (trachea) to swell, making it difficult to breathe. The result is a distinctive, bark-like cough. In adults its called laryngitis.

Croup usually affects children aged between six months and three years, although it can occur in older children (NHS 2008). Its normally caused by a viral infection, so your baby could get it a couple of times or more during childhood (NHS 2008, Wallacy 2008).

I like both names you like! Naturally I love Charlotte! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







191405_10150428897765106_770885105_17584095_3942496_o.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh no mummy, that pic is so sad,it breaks my heart to see poor lottie with that breathing mask on.. :cry: 

i do hope she is feeling better now.. 

as for names ofcourse you naturally love charlotte, i think its so classy, i would have had gemma louise bateman and charlotte ann bateman as i dont know what else goes with charlotte for middle name

for a boy i would have had Luke David Bateman or Darren James Bateman.
i also like laura but DH thinks its too old. i like kate and jenna as well.

i really love the name Ben for a boy but DH's surname is with a B so it wouldnt go !


----------



## babyhopes2323

croup sounds bad as i know laryngitis is horrible xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks... she's on the mend!! In bed now and will hopefully sleep soundly!

Her middle name is Marion (in honour of my Gran who passed away 4 years prior to Lottie arriving)

Your names are lovely... the only names we have are names from our last pregnancy...Annabelle Rose or James Michael... we're not going to think about any more until after 12 weeks.

Have a lovely evening!! xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Poor Poor Lottie! I hope for her speedy recovery. I work in the hospital taking xrays and we are having SO many little kids for chest xrays in the ER. Stuff is going around so bad. I didn't have my flu shots so im like wearing a mask a lot now that im taking care of precious cargo. Stay healthy yourself! 

Baby- I have a doggie named Jemma:) We spelled it with a J because our other dog is Jericho. We also have a cat and a few years ago I let my daughter name him and she chose Max and that was going to be my boy's name but I couldn't have the heart to tell her no because she was so excited to have the full choice. It was either that or Sprinkles for the boy cat so we allowed Max! Lol. I can't think of names yet. Makes me too excited and I dont go that far ahead. I am scared to make it to 10- weeks! 

Has the spotting let up?


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh your other names are lovely too mummy ! i know.. im trying not to get excited plus its hard to get excited when i was going through the spotting which was basically discharge that never came on to my underwear !

Ny, Gemma with a G is a more common english name for girls. i think Jenna is quite american , thats also my choice. i like arianna as well.

oh, you got your doggie named max but got to hand it to you. i love the name Ella its gorgeous !

the spotting has surprisingly stopped this morning (knock on wood) so i take the first spotting last morning was from old blood and the one in the afternoon was after internal examination by the ob gyn.

this morning i have none, and hopefully dosent come !

hows your spotting phase? has it gone? and how far gone are you>? you dont mention it in your ticker, so i have no idea.

i cant wait to make it to 8 weeks to see what my baby is like. i have the 8 week scan to determine twin pregnancy which i suspect 99 % isnt there..

i must admit NY, i got scared when you mentioned your twin MC. i was like wow that makes me feel better about my situation .... not !

sorry i thought i should let you know because it upset me..! gosh im such a loser, i just got paranoid. sorry. dont worry about it at all. :hugs:

doc said that the empty sac may dissolve on its own through the body or spotting and nothing will happen to the first one because they are both in different sacs with the uterus wall as barrier. they are not in the same sac so there isnt a chance of anything happening.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry, im just very paranoid because this is a much wanted and awaited first pregnancy after my termination in 08' so thats why i tend to get a bit itchy.

just trying to be positive thats all. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry baby that I freaked you out. I meant it more as a story to relate to what you were going through. i thouht our post about it was upset so was just relating. I think the progesterone will help you because if you would spot from one baby it will stop and not affect the other. I think I had low progesterone and lost them. Oh are good to stay positive. It's the only thing we ant really control. I can't wait for you to have your scan! 

I am 8 weeks 2 days and hope I still have a heart beat. I won't know for so long! Totally freaks me out not knowing. My spotting stopped but once in a while I get a random brown discharge when I wipe. Mine was never related to internal exams so I have no clue where its from. 

I leave for disny tomorrow and pray so hard nothig bad happens on our vacation. If I'm goin to misery I prayed for it to. Be before or after the trip. I'm not bleeding or crampy so I'm hopeful. But I also lost the tender feelig in my abdomen hat i had so that's scary. Doesn't really feel like anything now.


----------



## babyhopes2323

no its ok NY, dont worry about it.. :hugs; i know you were trying to relate, i just freaked out thats all, but im ok now !!

i was put on progesterone without them checking my levels but they prescribed it because i was paranoid.

I am so excited that you are 8wks and 2 days! boy i cant wait to get there ! you only have 3 more weeks to get to the safe plum zone that we all are craving for ! ive got 6 more weeks !

when is your next scan? maybe that should be of some reassurance.. come on.. be positive, i know its hard but trust your body and just because it happened once dosent mean its going to happen again.. ill ask you to go and read a pregnancy journal about a girl called Sassy TTC, who had 6 mc's and is now 24 weeks or so and is ecstatic !

now when i read her journal, it gives me hope.


enjoy disney ! its some time off with your family and you should try and have fun ! atleast for ella's sake.. just dont get on too many rides and as my ob gyn says dont keep standing for over an hour as it can cause strain but by all means enjoy.. and i hope to god it takes some stress out of you and you enjoy the time with your family !

so you got the brown once in a while..its only once in a while ! youre not seeing it everyday.so go have fun ! and let us know how disney went ! get some pics :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

:) I will try and stay positive. YOu know what though, My friend who does ultrasounds says its really 16 weeks that is the safe time! LOL. Like, gee....thanks, right? I will feel a TON better at my next ultrasound because it will be 3 of them telling me there is a heartbeat and that to me, is reassuring. Plus, i've actually read a lot that says once you see heartbeat EXTERNALLY then risk of MC goes down to 1% but to see it internally is really not a very good thing to go off of. So now I can't wait to see it externally. 

I have already found out all the rides im banned from. Its ok, I will have so much fun, plus those rides will be a good time for me to sit and read and rest since im SURE i'll be needing a rest very often. I get exhausted and sore when I go shopping for a couple hours right now. Im nervous to see how i'll fare with all the walking and carrying stuff but it sure will take my mind off of worrying about baby! 

They didn't check my progesterone levels either. Just started me on the 100mg because of the spotting. But then when I called and was worried they said go on 200mg. So, Im all amped up on progesterone. Hope its doing its job! 

Do you have icky effects from the progesterone? I once didn't go #2 for 3 days and was sooooooooo uncomfortable. I've read to take prune juice or something to help because progesterone is known for constipating you badly.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yea i read somewhere that its only at 20 weeks of gestation that they call it viable !! like yeah right.. ive read so many different things so many places, i read the rate decreases if you find a heartbeat , your 95% ok, all sorts !

good youre all prepped up and know which rides youre banned from.. as for me, i feel dizzy at shopping malls and i dont know if its the progesterone, but doc says that it can make you gassy. :sick:

i cant eat much food, i can stomach fruits but i immediately feel full once i see all the food that i used to eat before! like today, i bought some nacho dipped new york fries with salsa and sour cream and stuff and hardly ate two bites. couldnt eat it.. no nausea or anything, just cant eat it. then got a fruit smoothie and couldnt finish it.. so basically im drinking water, having some fruits and eating bits and pieces !

no nausea or morning sickness at all, got a bit crampy today, but thankfully no discharge. im on 2 pills a day. progesterone.

my packets called duphaston which basically contains 10 mg tablets of dydrogesterone which im guessing has something to do with progesterone when i googled it. so im on 20 mg. 200 seems a lot. how many pills you take>? or is it the mg increase in each pill ?

im not constipated at all, i do go #2's fine, but constipation is very common in pregnancy. some times when i feel like i need to go but cant, i dont force myself, sorry if tmi. i just drink lots of water and walk about and then im good to go !!


----------



## nypage1981

Lol. I wish I was that easily to make a #2! I feel so gross talking about my pooping. Lol. But its been so bad. Usually im good to go each day and OMG when I have a couple days off its torture. I actually texted my hunny to let him know when I had finally gone after 3 days of misery! He laughed so hard. I know TMI but that's how pregnancy is! 

I take 2 100mg pills of prometrium. I asked doctor and he said that is what they normally prescribe. IDK? I have seen women taking 2 200mg pills a day! Thats 400mg progesterone. I just hope my 200 mg is enough and does the job! Are you going to get your progesterone tested or how do you know when to stop taking them? I am hoping to keep getting prescriptions through 14 weeks. Then i'll feel ok stopping. Mine are so expensive. $85 U.S. dollars for 30 pills which is about 2 week's worth. So thats a ton of money when added up I will be devastated if it's not worth it. 

Mine make me super tired, kinda crazy moods, constipated, sore boobs, and dizzy. 

I have the same problem as you for eating. I dont like anything really. Its tough to figure out healthy foods to have because I dont like anything right now! Who woulda thunken? I thought i'd be cowing down majorly!


----------



## flyingduster

Baby!!! Your symptoms are sounding like mine! For several days I didn't have any queasy feeling, but my appetite was NIL. Just didn't want to eat anything. Would try, but ended up just nibbling a tiny bit and not wanting any more. lol! THAT IS A SYMPTOM! :D

ny :hugs:, constipation is not fun!!! I've had a teeny bit of it so far, though not really much at all. I'm hoping it doesn't get too bad... eep!


omg! I'm 9 weeks (and 1 day)!!!! Seriously, when I was 4-6 weeks it felt like it'd be AGES till I was nearing the next trimester. But omg, I'm now 9 weeks and it's only just around the corner. And where on earth did the last 3 weeks go!? Seriously the time is going SO fast. In hindsight anyway... at the time it drags! lol!


My nausea is all but gone (yay!) but my boobs are soooo sore at times, and my energy has crashed at times, and my emotions!?! Sheesh, don't even go there! I'm crying at the SMALLEST things, and then I'm laughing... WHILE the tears are still falling. Blimmin heck. lol!


----------



## MummyCat

Hope you're all managing... I just popped on to let you know Sarah contacted me on facebook...

She wanted to let you know she can't get on BnB at the moment but she was asking after everyone. She said once she's back in England (She's currently in Dublin) she'll hopefully be able to catch up. She's started spotting so is expecting her AF soon (if memory serves me correctly she normally spots a few days before AF arrives). She's in good spirits about it those as she's focusing on her op.

Have a good weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, i was like that and no its not TMI, my DH gets to know it as well. and this was well before pregnancy so nothing to do with it !

My medication and consultation with docs etc are all covered by insurance so i dont pay anything here as things are so expensive and youre better off getting medical insurance !

Flying, :hugs: congrats on the 9 week and 1 day journey !! you are so lucky, well ahead of us, (knock on wood) everythings ok as well ! oh bless

mine still feels like ages because with the ticker i tell you sometimes it stays on the same range for two days like i was supposed to be 6+4 yesterday but it still stuck on 6+3., its weird.. i had some pinkish brown discharge today so not happy at all and about to go see the doc today for what would probably be my 5th ultrasound in 6.4 weeks.

i know its a lot but i cant stand there watch myself discharge like this and not worry. i know ill be a total worry wart if i dont go and hence im going. im worried about so much ultrasound affecting the baby but all the docs have said its so safe.,

its like im counting the days to my next ultrasound. i just had one on thursday and might have one today again and then oh god gotta wait 9 more days for the 22nd to have my 8 weeks scan !

9 days .. i know it seems less but ive beenhaving so many ultrasounds close to each other that im used to waiting to see my blob on the screen and its become an obsession.

i wish this stupid second sac wasnt there in the first place to cause me so much worry over, now it may be the sac dissolving which is causing the spotting but i cangt help but worry about the first one with the HB.

Oh mummy, i bet sarah is enjoying dublin and tell her to get some bitter on my behalf. cafferys if she can !

tell her to have fun and tell her we miss her.

hope lottie is doing well now x and yourself too. xx


----------



## flyingduster

Aww baby, I can see your'e worrying yourself silly... Try taking a deep breath and sit quietly, enjoy the life that is still growing inside you. I know you are a worrier, but actively forcing yourself to relax WILL help you, it's like when we fake-laugh it turns into real laughter and it becomes contagious and everyone is all of a sudden laughing and happy. Force yourself to stop, breath, and relax. 

And perhaps if you are thinking the scan thing is becoming obsessive, is it a good idea to keep going, or should you 'wean yourself' off them a bit so you can come to rely on your body rather than scans? I just don't want you to worry yourself toooooo much hun... :hugs:

Oh, and the ticker will probably be based in a different time zone to you, and that'll be why when you are 6.4 it still says 6.3, I bet ya later in the day it'll have switched over to 6.4 like it's supposed to. That's why I use the ticker I have; it's the only one I found that actually asks for your time zone so it's actually correct!!! Every other ticker assumes I'm in America, and I'm a full 24 hours ahead of America so they are all a full day behind!!! lol




AFM I've been feeling good all week... but today I feel like crap again! lol! The nausea is still very minimal, but sheesh I'm SOOOO hungry all the time, but when I go to eat I can only have like 3 bites of something before wanting to spit out the next mouthful. Of course three mouthfuls isn't enough to keep me going for long, and I'm back to a horrible rumbling rolling stomach from hunger again. UGH! I sat here for an entire HOUR nibbling on hot chips (well, they were rather cold by the time I finished them) and I managed to get them all down, but I only had a small plate full (couldn't eat the fish, that made my stomach do flip flops at the smell of it!) and it took soooo long. *sigh*

It's saturday, and I've been in my pyjama bottoms all day long cos they're more comfy than any other trousers I own! I certainly don't have a bump (I'm big anyway so I don't expect it to show for a long time! lol) but I'm just feeling so bloated that jeans aren't as comfy any more!!! lol


----------



## babyhopes2323

haha flying yeah i never thought about the time zones for the ticker !

i know im such a worrier and it pisses me off too, but maybe im worrying a lot more because of those stupid first tri posts about MMC. i read them yesterday and couldnt contain myself. they say youre in the safe zone once you see the HB well then what explains MMC?

i feel silly myself to be going to different docs just to get ultrasounds and i need to wean myself off you are absolutely right ! :hugs:

i just need some reassurance , i know im lucky because im not nauseous or ill or anything but you know.. its just how i am 

about the relaxing bit, tried telling myself that i trust my body to take care of itself, tried and tried some more!

dont worry about your bump, they say if its your first, it takes a longer time to show , if its your second child, it comes a lot faster !

so sorry about your sicky feeling. i went online and found this meal plan for pregnant women thats basically six small meals instead of 3 big meals, and i remember you mentioning apples, i eat a lot of apples, love em and theyre what i can stomach anytime !

the plan involves about 4-5 servings of fresh fruit everyday and i think i can manage that.

well, off to the doc now to curb my curiosity and worry, will post back soon. youre well ahead of me in kiwi land ! :) its only 1:00pm here.. enjoy your dinner soon and ill post once im back :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

haha, my dinner is looong gone, it's 10:30pm here and I'm contemplating going to bed soon!!

I truely hate all the MMC talk! There is NOTHING we can do if the baby is on it's way out, and finding out that it's stopped growing and won't make it will NOT make the facts any different or make them happen any faster. 

I know of women who have miscarried at 14 weeks. Infact, I have a family friend who was a week overdue, and had a still born baby. It's utterly and totally heart breaking, I realise that. But there is NOTHING they can do about it now but grieve. I can imagine the heart ache of loosing my baby now, but I cannot even fathom going through 9 months of pregnancy and planning everything... to have that.

There is NO time when it is really truely "safe". 12 weeks is NOT a sudden safe margin, it is just that the risk of miscarriage after 12 weeks is a lot less than the risk of miscarriage at 11 weeks. Which, in turn, is a lot less than the risk at 10 weeks. And so on. Every day and week on, the risk of miscarriage decreases. But it never fully goes; there are still the still-born babies. There are still infant deaths. There are still toddler deaths... There is no time when it is 110% safe that our baby will out-live us! It is life, and without death, we wouldn't value these lives so very much. So don't forget to value the life inside you too, don't just worry about it's death; because it WILL die one day, but hopefully it will be many many years after we have already died from old age ourselves. :hugs:



Do be careful if you're feeling obsessed to see another scan, if it's going to be 9 days until the next scan, then try and book the next one for perhaps 14 days later, and then perhaps 20 days... just try to start spreading them out a bit, you can still keep going to regular ones, but just be careful you're not obsessing tooooo much, as that could be detrimental to you be able to trust your own body and let nature do it's wonderful miraculous thing. And remember that every day is another day towards holding your baby in your arms; healthy and happy and your own lil bundle of joy. :)


----------



## MummyCat

Well put hun...

My stress over my daughter's health will never stop... the slightest spot that appears and I struggle to get to sleep at night... They are truly precious and you're always going to worry... I now understand why my mother said I gave her grey hairs... it wasn't because I was a troublesome toddler or naughty child... it's just the worry that comes along with being a parent!

I hope all goes well at your scan babyhopes... :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

My scan is over and the heartbeat has increased from 125 to 143. all is well and he says im measuring 7 week + but the scan shows 6 wks and 4 days just like my ticker. he has asked me to increase my progesterone intake due to spotting so thats what ill be doing.

Flying.. i totally understand what you say and i thank you so much for taking out so much time to write to me to make me feel better :hugs: i do understand that if something has to happen, it will happen and thats just how life is, but me being the expectant first time mum that i am, i cant help but worry .. i am quite satisfied now and hopefully with the increase in progesterone, the spotting will stop and i will quit worrying for a bit and will be looking forward to the regular 8 week scan.


i too agree that the 12 week think is just a bit of a myth because there is never any safety assured and we just have to trust ourselves.

:hugs: sleep well and thanks again.. 

well put mummy, its true, i guess we wont stop worrying until they are 18 and take care of themselves !


----------



## nypage1981

Baby Im so glad you saw heart beat again and that you are increasing progesterone. I secretly wanted you to do that a few days ago but am glad now that he has told you to. What is measuring 7 weeks? I dont get it! Do you feel better now? I still get spotting and its kinda lighter beige and pink so just a warning that the progesterone CAN make your spotting lighter in color and its ok. I was kinda freaked cuz felt comfort in my dark brown but they told me this is fine. Also, just let you know about the MMC. The reason they can happen after a heart beat is seen, is because its usually seen internally. Which can be seen very early. BUT if you think about it, the heart begins beating like a few days after coneption ,so even if you dont SEE the heart and have a MC, it was still there. I know it;s all so crazy, and bad to think of. I just like knowing facts. So now, seeing the heartbeat for me is great, but I know im not in the clear. Lets just pray pray pray that our progesterone helps our beans. GOsh, if we both get through this together, what a journey that would have been!! And gray hairs for sure! I will pray for you and think of you. 

Flying- that was the best way of saying all that and thank you so much. I appreciated your words they're very very true. I have a 7 yr old and get sick to my stomach with some of the things I will worry about her safety and bad things happening to her. It's hard to love something so much that it hurts, but it's what keeps us going! I am glad you felt good for a bit, sorry it's back! I weighed myself this mornign and have lost weight. I can afford it thought cuz I was trying to lose 10 lbs before. But I know my baby is NOT getting much good stuff. Im not puking, just dont want to eat at all. Dinner last night was some raw string beans and watermelon. Thats all I could handle. Im now looking into DRAMAMINE for pregnant ladies since I'll be flying in a few hours. Im afraid to puke on the plane so hope this is safe cuz im going to take it!~ Wish me luck!

Mummy- tell Sarah I say hi and am thinking of her! Thank you for the update i was wondering where she was and if she was ok! Hope you are feeling well and Lottie has all recovered now back to herself!

Good day to all the other ladies!!!


----------



## sherylb

flyingduster said:


> Every other ticker assumes I'm in America, and I'm a full 24 hours ahead of America so they are all a full day behind!!! lol

I don't think this is literally possible?? My friends in Europe are only 6 hours ahead of us.

19 hours.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah but Sheryl, flying is in new zealand and that is close to far east asia, and very close to australia. they are ahead of most people on time zone. they are very much ahead of us atleast here in dubai, if hubby wants to make a call to australia, he needs to make one by 6am our time.its about 11 or noon their time in australia and i guess new zealand on the map even is further on.

Ny, :hugs: you make me tear up, youre so sweet, i know i was thinking why my other doc who initially started me on progesterone did not ask me to increase my dosage. i have not had an MC before so maybe thats why they didnt class it as high risk or something? although i really like the doc who put me on them first, she is uber confident and 6 months preggo herself !

i really wish mine stops, mine is brown and i dont like it. i prefer it all white !

all the docs measure me to be 7 weeks on, because they are calculating LMP according to the day 14 ovulation. which dosent happen to many women because they ovulate late. i ovulated late so on scan i am 6 wk and 4 days, but if my last period was on the 17th of jan and if you calculate ovulation 14 days from then, then you will measure me as 7 + something weeks.

but in my case, conception has taken place late.

I didnt understand what you meant about heartbeat. i thought MMC was when the fetus had chromosomal abnormalities due to which its heart stopped beating.

i saw the heart flicker through abdomen scanning today. it wasnt clear but could defo see the flicker of the beat.

your so right ! what a journey it would be for us , i really hope that the progesterone totally stops all our spotting so that we can rid of that section of worry atleast ! i will be thinking of you too :hugs:

you guys are so nice.. thats not good about your dinner, you should really try eating something different that you probably like? as you need to get your nutrition. i feel hungry but then when i get the food infront of me, i cant stomach it !

no nausea or anything, just bad appetite, lost the taste for food and feel extremely full when i see some food even if i havent eaten !

Love to all, off to stay at my mums for the week, well we do it like this, DH works in a different city thats about an hour and half away so by the time he gets home its about 6:15pm or 7pm, i dont like staying alone at home as i get very very bored, and ive been brought up in a big family of five of us including mum and dad, so i go to stay with mum who lives about 45 mins away, will be back on tuesday night as DH goes to germany for business trip and he will be back saturday so atleast ill be spoilt at mums, with her home cooking and ill have people to talk to !

have a nice evening ladies xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Im baaaaacccccckkkkk my lovelies :flower:
ive missed everyone and been sending sticky bean vibes from ireland to the preggy ladies, and bfp vibes for everyone else! I started spotting on friday and due on tomorrow, Ive been so busy Ive barely thought about this 2ww so its great and closer to my operation yay!!
I dont have time to read all the posts tonight but I will over the next few days. I trust all the beans are snuggling in tight while Ive been gone, let me know if theres anything new.


----------



## flyingduster

sherylb said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> Every other ticker assumes I'm in America, and I'm a full 24 hours ahead of America so they are all a full day behind!!! lol
> 
> I don't think this is literally possible?? My friends in Europe are only 6 hours ahead of us.
> 
> 19 hours.Click to expand...

I'm in NZ, which is *the* first country to see the sun every day. (we are 12 hours AHEAD of the GMT [GMT is around England]) 

I think we're actually only 17-20 hours ahead of the US but it's close enough to a full day as far as I'm concerned!!! lol. 

Those last few hours are when I'm asleep anyway, so any ticker that assumes I'm in America will still be a full day behind, as it'll only ever match with my ACTUAL dates for up to 7 hours, or as little as 4 hours...! lol



I'm sooooooooooo tired today. *sigh* And its getting late here and I have to go to work in the morning (that, and I'm getting up early to watch Crufts live online as I want to see one particular class that's on at 6:30am my time. *sigh*) so off to bed for me!!!


----------



## Huggles

I haven't really read all the posts, but NYpage i did notice that you're really struggling with constipation. I strongly recommend mentioning it to you doctor/ob. I really struggled with it and landed up with painful piles (hemarroids) as a result - I STILL struggle with them :( They do not disappear after birth like everyone assures you they will.

I finally mentioned my constipation to my dr after my waters broke, while i was waiting for labour etc to set in. He prescribed Movicol and he said that it is totally safe to use during pregnancy and I can use it for the whole duration of my next preganancy. It is not a laxative. It is what's called a 'macrogel'. It's actually a powder that you dissolve in water and drink, and then in your gut it becomes this gel type stuff that helps to soften your stools. It is used for the treatment of chronic constipation so is designed to be taken long term. And my gynae/ob assured me your body cannot become reliant on it so if you use it for the duration of your pregnancy it won't mess your intestines up or anything.

Hope that helps - I really recommend you mention it to your doctor so he can prescribe something that helps you. I don't know if you have the same stuff there, but maybe you have somthing similar.


----------



## babyhopes2323

hey sarah, hope you are enjoying your trip..my spotting seems to have reduced to almost finished but ive started cramping today and am a bit tired but thats all nothing else to report. quite bad cramping that dosent last for long but is definitely there !


----------



## flyingduster

Baby, I'm sorry you are cramping, but I'm glad the spotting is stopping!!! And I'm so glad you saw a strong heartbeat on the scan too! :D

Sarah, we misssed youuu!!! lol. I hope you had sooo much fun and relaxing over there. :)

Good advice huggles! I'm not suffering yet, but I'm aware of the likelyhood of it!!!


AFM I'm tiiired still, but I'm doing ok. Sheesh, I can't WAIT to pee properly again though! lol! I'm going to the toilet frequently, and (TMI) it only comes out so slowly! And it can feel like my bladder is about to explode with being really full, but there's only a tiny bit to come out. *sigh*

I have a 6 day week this week at work, BUT it's a public holiday next monday so I still get a 2-day weekend! yay!

3 weeks today until my first scan!!!!!! :D


----------



## MummyCat

morning! 

I heard from Sarah again and her laptop has died and can't find her charger so asked me to let you guys know she's unlikely to be on for a week... until she gets back to Canada! She's very excited about her op...bless her!

Flying, hope your wee situation sorts intself out... from memory... it's bad in 1st and 3rd Trimester... the 2nd Tri gives you a bit of a break :D

Not long till your scan! :dance:

Hope everyone else is good... keeping fingers crossed for some more BFP's :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2323

this morning, i had more brown to red discharge than normal. i went to the doctor who did a scan and we saw the baby had grown and we could see the heartbeat, she then gave me 250mg depot injection to stop the bleeding because she knew she had to. i came home and the n had full on red blood flow and am sooooooo worrriedddddddddddddddddddddddddddd !!!!!!!!!!!!! her phone is busy and she is not answering. she did n ot tell me if its normal to experience period like blood flow after a depot injection.

i am extremely nervous and am constantly trying her on the phone.

will update soon, am worried.. very worried. i thought it was supposed to stop the bleeding !


----------



## MummyCat

I hope the bleeding stops hun :hugs: I can understand how stressful that is! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

well it did stop after that one incident after the injection this afternoon, but she did use a vaginal probe to scan me so it could have been that or my other sac dissolving .. but the bleeding stopped, it never came on the panty liner even this morning, but it did soak a tissue up and god is it stressful to see fresh red blood. not nice at all !!

this afternoon and evening, i havent had any, thank god for that, please keep my beanie safe. i dont need anymore heartache !

its all ive longed for.

this injection had although cramped me up and my left leg is very painful at the moment. ive got the odd cramps still so just praying silly really !


----------



## flyingduster

Baby!!! ((hugs)) :hugs: I hope all is ok in there. Sheesh, these kids don't make it easy on us hu!!?



Ugh, and ya know after all that spouting about "don't worry, there's nothing we can do in the end anyway", I was worrying myself last night. lol! I had AF-style cramps again [having not had them in a long time] and I was peeing normally again too. I felt a bit weird, but I'm not sure if it was me symptom spotting or not, so instead I spent half the evening worrying quietly to myself that I hope nothing is going wrong... This morning I still had an odd feeling though, and again I peed normally (which I haven't done since my BFP really!) but I wasn't nauseous at all (I haven't been nauseous for a week or so now) so carried on making breakfast and a hot drink. I nearly forgot my vitamins so went back for them, grabbed my bottle of water and took one pill (I normally take them both at once) and a sip of water. OMG. Did that ever come straight back up!! And I was dashing to the bathroom to throw up that mouthful of water and then continue to dry retch for the next 5 mins. 

MY FIRST VOMIT!!! lmao.

I don't feel so bad now. haha! I'm guessing my hormones are changing around dramatically again, hence the weird feelings, the cramps and the vomiting. I HOPE that it's all ok anyway...

I am now instead worried that the vomiting is a sign of bad things to come though. I REALLY don't want to be sick my whole pregnancy! I'm over 9 weeks now and only just threw up for the first time!!! I hope it was just a weird once-off thing with an influx of hormones setting me off or something, cos it's been fairly good so far!


Anyway. That'll teach me to worry when I was trying to help you guys stop worrying!


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone!!
I managed to borrow a charger and charged my laptop but have to save the juice for the rest of this week so wanted to pop on quickly. 
so I had a quick read....preethi omg whats this about a 2nd sack???!!!! could that be the reason for the bleeding? sorry Im trying to catch up on everything. Poor thing you sound all worried. Im sure everything is fine but its easy for me to say, hope things start to calm down and do you still have that scan next wednesday??
flying hope that throwing up was a one off! you have been having quite a lot of symptoms, must be a good sign surely.
ny how are you doing?
mummy is lottie better now?
everyone else hope you are doing ok. 

my period is here in full force. very happy to be having my operation next week and then its ON!!!!! I have a new goal....my family is coming over to canada in august and I want to be preggers by then. ideally I would like to be 3 months by then so I can tell them. so I have to get pregnant by may (bfp by june latest if my last period is in may). hope I can do it!!!! and if not I get to go on clomid, and my next goal after that one would be to have a baby born next summer as my family and nieces could come over then. I like to have a couple of goals so not to feel too pressured!

well better go, I will try and pop in again, take care :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh flying, count yourself lucky, it is a true preggo symptom. they have always said that prenatal vitamins can make you throw up during pregnancy.

the spotting never stopped, and i had some last afternoon and night as well, almost like a bleed. i was very worried, tried to call a doc from the same hospital i was getting checked in, she wasnt very assuring but told me that it was the twin sac. i did stress that i saw the HB of the other child and they are in two separate sacs. then this morning i tried to call my own ob gyn and ask her about the primolut depot injections that are supposed to stop the bleeding, she wasnt there so spoke to another ob gyn in the same hospital, not the one from last night.

she said it is definetely the other sac dissolving and that depot is an oily solution and it is slow reacting.

so she said not to worry at all and to come back next week for another shot.

hey sarah, hope your trip is going well, dont worry about AF, youve got your op in one week and my 8 week scan is on the 22nd !!

so yay for that, its nice to set yourself some goals, something to look forward to , to not make this baby making process tedious.. i hope it all works out for you, as i so want to see you in first tri !!

:hugs: 

flying, do take care and its ok to worry a little, we are not all saints ! :hugs: its 18 years of worry from now on !

xxxx i have small brown discharge this morning but thats it.xx


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, yay for AF being on time for the op next week and for BD after then!!! wooohoo! And those goals sound realistic, gooooood luck!!! Keep us up to date how you are going, even if it's only brief for now! We miss you!


haha baby, and yeah I was sooo happy after the vomiting! lol! I had been worrying about the cramps and lack of nausea that the vomiting was EXACTLY what I needed to reassure me that all is still well in there! Isn't it so funny how we WANT to throw up!? I sure don't want to be sick a lot, but if it's just a once off, or occasional thing, I'm all for it, especially when it's so well timed to reassure my worrying!!! lol

I haven't thrown up or felt bad at all for the rest of the day (just tired and 'blah', but not totally gross) so I'm quite happy now, that vomit this morning was perfect. lol!!!

Hubby is sick now though, with a virus. *sigh*. I feel like crap so don't want to do much, and now he feels the same. The pair of us are blobbing out doing very little!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

so sorry about your DH flying, hope he gets better :hugs: 

youve got all the assurance you need yay.. as for me, no nausea or anything yet, absolutely nothing ! just mild abdominal cramps now and then, but thats all.. so very assuring........ NOT !! lol

Mummy, congratulations to us on graduating to 7 weeks, our blueberries still intact and nice. "knock on wood"

my scans assure me more than anything ! and god knows how im going to make the wait for one more week to have mine on the 22nd. absolutely no idea., DH goes to germany for business trip tomorrow and is back on saturday !


----------



## babyhopes2323

although my ticker says 7 weeks, doc think im further on.. dont know?


----------



## MummyCat

thank you!! :dance: congrats to you too, I'm sure they'll be able to date you properly around 12 weeks. xx


----------



## flyingduster

the further on you go the more inaccurate dating becomes... they are most accurate at the 6-8 week stage at dating, with only a few days margin of error. But go up to 12 weeks and they can be a whole week off as develop can differ from on bub to another, and beyond then the dating gets worse. lol! So I wouldn't put too much worry into it, as the whole 'due date' thing is a load of crap anyway, there is no one due date! There is an entire due MONTH!! lol.


AFM I've had no more vomiting again, so I'm happy. About to head off to work, and I have dog training tonight straight after work, so I'll be home again in around 13 hours. *sigh*


----------



## sherylb

SO an update from one of the non-pregos....

AF is due today. About 5 times I have felt flow and thought AF was here for sure and nothing. Not even a spec of blood when I check internally. My CF was somewhat watery this morning and it's back to creamy as usual.


----------



## babyhopes2323

well been to the docs today and the bleeding was not caused by ,my 2nd sac disappearing. that sac is still every so present and is 9mm !

the bleed is from a sub chronioc bleeding sac 6mm under the gestational sac that my baby is in. and they have given me progesterone suppositories cyclogest for 2 weeks to supress the bleeding. plus i gota be on those depot injections weekly and i got my pills to take ! great !

bubba is safe though and is measuring at 8 weeks and + or - 5 days !

i was only 7 weeks about 2-3 days ago ! dont know whats going on ?


----------



## Huggles

My gynae told me last time that at such an early scan it is very difficult to get an accurate date measurement becuase if you measure wrong by just a fraction of a millimeter it can add/subtract a week or more, so I wouldn't go by measurement too much yet, rather stick with your LMP dates.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i think thats what she calculated. my LMp and says my due date is somewhere round the 26th of october , + or - 5 days.

and so i am 8 weeks according to her scan. weird but i wont take it into consideration unless my tuesday scan also says the same thing.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi all, I am new to the forum. I had a mirena coil which I had taken out in Jan 2011 to TTC.I have had two AF since I had it taken out. I was due AF on 14/3 but no show yet, I started cramping on 11/3 just mildly and feel a little sicky. It continued on 12/3 and on 13/3 when I visited the loo I had lots of clear discharge on the toilet paper (sorry for TMI) and thought AF was coming but no show, ever since then I have felt cramping in the evening in my stomach but still only mild. I have also felt sickish and wanna eat everything, very bloated and gassy and lower back twinges but I have had two BFN :( so not really sure whats going on, I did the ovulation tests but never got a smiley face but did it most evenings after 6pm so not sure if I just missed my LH surge or if I havent ovulated this month. Any advise??????? I am desparate to get pregnant and I feel very down at the moment as we always planned to TTC from Jan this year and now my husbands sister is pregnant and my brothers grlfriend has just announced she is too (she was on antibiotics whilst taking the pill and got pregnant first time) where as we having been trying three months and no joy yet!!! Need some hope and baby dust


----------



## sherylb

I am having the same symptoms as you and am pretty sure I am. My cycles have been very predictible up till now.


----------



## flyingduster

omg, sherylb!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! so so sooooo happy for you!!!! 

Baby, yay for some clear diagnosis and treatment! That must be a relief to KNOW what is going on?? And for a lovely healthy bub still. :hugs:


pinkanhopeful, I'm not really sure what advice I can offer. I know nothing about the mirena, but I know there are a number of threads on here specifically for supporting those who've had theirs removed so they might be able to help more. I understand that will all forms of female contraceptive though, it can really throw your cycles off for many months later so perhaps it's still that that is causing issues with your cycle?? 

The OPKs aren't always very good, especially if you only use them once a day. If you aren't sure if you've ovulated yet or not, perhaps talk to your doctor and get a blood test done to see if you HAVE ovulated yet or not. 

In the end, I know it feels like forever, but 3 months really isn't very long to be trying. For every month that the timing is perfect and everything is right, there's still only 25% chance of getting pregnant. Add in to that that you're not sure when you are ovulating and that both you and DH are healthy in that respect then the chances of falling pregnant every month suddenly become horribly disheartening. It SUCKS!! SOOOO much! Especially when so many others around you are falling pregnant at the drop of hat!!!! :hugs: I know I'm not much help at all, and I'm so sorry. I wish I could be, I wish I could just have the answer and tell everyone! But at least you've found a wonderful place here where SOOOO many others are in the same boat and can sympathise at the very least. :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Congrats Sheryl! Just Sarah, Huggles and I left now.


----------



## babyhopes2323

it cant get any more stressful, bubba might be healthy but ive read that sometimes when the other sac is empty and the body feels its useless, it will try to get rid of it, causing uterine contractions which could harm the first baby.

but that was something online. im not sure, what with that and a bleeding sac, im just stressed and on bed rest and it dosent help to have one complication after another.

flying, hope you're feeling better atm.

congrats sheryl


----------



## MummyCat

Huge congrats Sheryl!! :wohoo:

Keeping my fingers, toes, legs, everything crossed for NDH, Huggles and Sarah! [-o&lt;


----------



## babyhopes2323

hoping that everyone else left here gets their much awaited BFP's as soon as possible.
xxx :dust:


----------



## sherylb

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Huggles

congrats sheryl! When did you test?


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Congrats Sheryl! Just Sarah, Huggles and I left now.

omg sheryl congrats you did it!!!!!!

just the 3 of us left, I have a feeling I will be the last but thats ok, it will happen!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> it cant get any more stressful, bubba might be healthy but ive read that sometimes when the other sac is empty and the body feels its useless, it will try to get rid of it, causing uterine contractions which could harm the first baby.
> 
> but that was something online. im not sure, what with that and a bleeding sac, im just stressed and on bed rest and it dosent help to have one complication after another.
> 
> flying, hope you're feeling better atm.
> 
> congrats sheryl

awwww preethi, Im keeping everything crossed for you, I do think everything will be ok. i wish you could be less stressed about it all, it doesnt sound enjoyable! I will probably be the same. next week is a big week for me, and you get another scan so roll on next week!


----------



## babyhopes2323

aww sarah i wish i could feel better about it at the moment, but it is stressful when you are being diagnosed with stuff instead of being able to enjoy your pregnancy as normal as other women.

moved my appointment to the 21st monday so i think we are on the same day ! is polyp on the same day?

xxxxx ur getting closer to that BFP my dear, just cant wait !


----------



## sherylb

I tested late last night.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> aww sarah i wish i could feel better about it at the moment, but it is stressful when you are being diagnosed with stuff instead of being able to enjoy your pregnancy as normal as other women.
> 
> moved my appointment to the 21st monday so i think we are on the same day ! is polyp on the same day?
> 
> xxxxx ur getting closer to that BFP my dear, just cant wait !

im tuesday so you are the day before! so what is the purpose of this next scan? will they be able to tell you something different to the other ones? and give me a summary of whats been happening the last 2 weeks...from what I can understand you've had spotting and they found a 2nd sack, and its empty? I didnt have time to read all the posts so thats what I understand has happened but please fill me in. 

Im sooooo hoping I get pregnant after the polyp removal, I have 3 months to get pregnant and be able to tell my family when they come in august. so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I tested late last night.

tell me everything! I havent been on much these last 2 weeks. Did you test before that? Im assuming your charts were showing a high temp so you guessed you were before you tested? did you do anything special this month? any symptoms?

it was just a month ago you were talking about not trying for a few months, and I thought this would happen! :flower: how is work going, and will the pregnancy effect anything? and news about hubby and a job?


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> I tested late last night.
> 
> tell me everything! I havent been on much these last 2 weeks. Did you test before that? Im assuming your charts were showing a high temp so you guessed you were before you tested? did you do anything special this month? any symptoms?
> 
> it was just a month ago you were talking about not trying for a few months, and I thought this would happen! :flower: how is work going, and will the pregnancy effect anything? and news about hubby and a job?Click to expand...

I tested Monday and it was negative. My temps actually weren't as high as I expected and I thought AF would arrive Tuesday. Since Tuesday I have had CM flow that occasionally feels like AF. Mostly Tuesday. It turned from clear to yellow yesterday. I have also been nauteous in the mornings. Today my appetite has been zilch. All I have had is some water and a little chicken tortilla soup. I didn't do anything different except the days. We caught it the 4 days before O and skipped O day. Work is exhausting. I only have 4 weeks left there anyway so it won't be a big deal. I am having a really hard time working 8 hour days though. I am supposed to be doing 4 9s and 4 on Saturday but this week switched it to Monday thru Friday. I didn't sleep at all Monday night so I went into work 2 hours late after telling my boss I would make up the hours. No job offers yet. He has been doing contract work for almost a week but not sure how long this will last. I get my first paycheck direct deposited tomorrow and am still trying to figure out how much we can afford to set aside for baby stuff. Maybe I will put it all in our savings account for now. And if in a few months he doesn't have a new job and we need it we will have it.


----------



## Huggles

well ladies, check out my ttc journal for the full story, but i think i'm pregnant!


----------



## NDH

Wow! I'll have to check later as I'm supposed to be working (shh). I hope it's a sticky bean!

Now I hope I don't get mine for a few months so I don't leave Sarah all alone. I have to be pregnant by July though as I have to go to Canada the following July for my cousin's wedding and don't want to travel alone with a baby under 3 months old.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sarah, i started spotting and having brown discharge well after they found a second empty sac.

what happened then was i went to the docs, and she scanned me and said baby was fine and it was the other one coming out. and she gave me a primolut depot injection to curb the spotting or any bleeding, but then when i went home, i had full red blood like a period on a tissue. i was frantic and called the doc, she said the injection is oily and so will take a while to settle in, dont worry its the second empty sac. i got several other opinions telling me the same thing

then i was not convinced and went to a different doc. she scanned me and saw that i had a subchroionic bleeding under the babys gestational sac and that was causing the bleeding. this bleeding usually happens in about 20 % of pregnancies and dissolves on its own or something. but some cases are not so lucky, well the not so lucky part i read on the internet,

i am prescribed now with cyclogest which is a progesterone vag suppository, injections every week and my progesterone pills three times a day and plus ive to be in complete bed rest for 5 days and that means waking up to wee and shower only.

this sucks and the scan was originally on tuesday meant to be same day as your polyp but i got it a day forward because it would be the 7th day and i need to get those injections plus i need to speak to this doc and tell her that it was the subchroionic bleed that was the cause and not the second gestational sac which is still very much present in my uterus,

they say it will get absorbed by the body as well, but its been a while and nothings happened.

i read on the internet that in some cases, very rare, though possible, the body thinks of it as useless and therefore tries to rid of it and in that process, causes uterine contractions which could harm the first baby,.


i want to clear this and the bleeding issue with that ob gyn who couldnt find it out the last time. anyway its about time i switched ob gyns to someone close to my area.

right now im living with my mum since DH is in germany on a business trip and this ob gyn is actually , good, quite confident and is preggs herself !

so thats my issue in detail. im on bed rest etc..

arent you way too excited for your polyp??

aaahhhh cant wait myself !


----------



## babyhopes2323

oomg huggles !!! if you have your BFP as well ... wow.... this thread seems to be sooooo lucky.. im damn sure that NDH and sarah will join asap and then we can go on to have a thread on first tri !

wow wow.. this is great !

congrats huggles, off to read your journal !


----------



## babyhopes2323

huggles thats a definite BFP !!


cant wait for you to do the digi


----------



## Huggles

thanks babyhopes. I must say i'm quite excited. Dh wants me to test again, just in case, so going to buy a double pack of normal early response on my way home later and do one this afternoon and then probably the second one tomorrow morning. If they're both positive i'll do the digi on sunday.

I hope your bleeding and stuff stops soon and that the second sac disappears.


----------



## sherylb

I got mine so fast I don't even want to do a digital. As long as I keep having symptoms I don't want to test again.


----------



## babyhopes2323

get as many tests as you can and youll still have that line i am so sure of it huggles ! it was very clear. mine was the same, it came up after the 3-5 min mark.

but that was in the early days.

i hope mine disappears too. the bleeding has stopped, but internally in the scan its still there.

keep us updated on your tests !


----------



## MummyCat

OMG Huggles.... BRILLIANT NEWS!!! :wohoo: 

I am so so so thrilled for you chick!! :dance: 

Roughly when are you and Sheryl due? Do you fall into November? With Preethi and I? 

*grinning from ear to ear* 

:dust: for NDH and Sarah... your turn next ladies! *keeping everything crossed*


----------



## Huggles

I will definitely be November. According to me counting 40 weeks from LMP it's the 24 November, but when i punch in my details on lilypie tickers it gives me 27 November (my 31st birthday!). BUT, I will have a stitch put in at 13/14 weeks to prevent a recurrence of what happened last year, and that will be removed at 37 weeks, so the chances of baby being born at the beginning of November (4-7th) is rather high.


----------



## MummyCat

OMG hun... so pleased that they will be closely monitoring you and this baby is one for keeps!! :flower: Jarrod's going to have a baby brother or sister!! :dance: YEY!!! 

We'll likely end up giving birth around the same time as Lottie was 2 weeks late... so no way I'll be popping out a baby on due day! :rofl: 

Oh chick... :dance: Really pleased for you!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

mummy, i dont know about my due dates, although i wouldnt be able to predict it, they've said my due date is on the 26th of october now. according to the scan? and they say im 8 weeks on already so im really confused and probably wouldnt know the correct dates until the 12 week scan?

its amazing how both of us got our bfps,one day after another, actually i got it on the same day as you but tested the next morning with a digi to confirm as the first one showed up after the 5 min mark.

and now these two women also have it one day after another ! yay


----------



## Huggles

that is amazing!


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry... yes your due date is not yet set. 

it's great to see the BFP's... two more to come though


----------



## flyingduster

omg!!! YAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!! Congrats girls! I'm so happy there's two more of you getting your BFPs! Two more to go, and you girls KNOW we're staying here with you till you get yours toooooo!!!!! YAAAAAY


----------



## Lisa7

Sheryl and Huggles OMG, congratulations!!!!!!!!!
I haven't posted in a long time but have been following everyone's progress. I have been feeling so nauseous and tired but am slowly staring to feel a little better. 
I am so happy for everyone. NDH and Sarah you will get your BFP soon too because we are all cheering you on and sending you lots of PMA and baby dust.


----------



## sherylb

Nausea and tired describe me to a T. November 23rd.


----------



## sherylb

Huggles you don't know when your last period was?? I had to cut a week off mine (O CD21) but the doctor will probably add it back.


----------



## Huggles

yes i do - it was 17 feb, but i ov on cd 18 as it's a 31 day cycle so the online calculator added 3 days to my edd.


----------



## flyingduster

Oooh, baby! Nausea and tiredness is wonderful symptoms! I'm so happy you're getting nausea at last (lmao, that sounds weird... but I know you've been wanting some confirming type of symptoms so that's why I'm happy; I'm not happy your'e feeling crappy!!!)


I know I O'd on day 21 of my 35 day cycle, so my doctor thinks I'm a week ahead of what I am, thankfully my midwife is happy to go with MY dates, not my LMP dates!!! lol


----------



## babyhopes2323

haha flying, theyve not been very strong symptoms.

just on very rare occasions !! hope you are doing great ! congratulations on 10 weeks wow.. you must see what your bubs looks like now.. its going to be brilliant !


Mummy, i want to be on the same due date as yours !!! it would be great to have the same dates !!! :hugs:


well i cant be worried anymore and i have an appointment tomorrow, but im going to try and squeeze in an appointment at 3pm today as i just have to get answers from this ob gyn, i liked her so much but cant believe she couldnt diagnose my bleeding. i have to see her and confirm that theres no threat to the baby and that its safe. plus the issue of having a twin sac that is not dissolving and is so thick and next to bubs

although, ive had no bleeding since that one episode, but there is accumulated blood beneath the baby.. arrghh these complications are never nice.. why cant i have a smooth sailing pregnany like every one else.. :cry:


----------



## flyingduster

haha baby, but any symptom is better than none! And nausea is a good one, you don't really want it much stronger than that!!! lol. I'm so far very glad I haven't had it worse *touch wood*


And yes, I am excited to be at 10 weeks; it's officially a foetus now not just an embryo! It basically has everything it needs to have (organs etc) just needs to develop them more and grow grow grow. :D I still feel like it was only the other day that I was at 6 weeks though... it's weird. lol!

Still over 2 weeks until my first scan though!! Actually I got a letter in the mail confirming my appointment, but they have confirmed the WRONG DATE!!! grr! It's a public holiday on Monday so I'll have to call them on Tuesday to get them to change it, the date they've given me (30th March) is totally not possible cos I'll be 11 weeks 5 days (I have to be 11 weeks 6 days at the total MINIMUM for the NT check, which is why I'm getting this scan) and I'm working every single day, all day, except the one day that I've taken the afternoon off for my scan (4th April). *sigh* so will have to sort that out, and lets hope I can get them to move it to the 4th or I'm a bit screwed and who knows when I can get another one booked in (not because THEY are busy, but because *I* am!)


----------



## babyhopes2323

yes, flying, although im inclined toward the NT scan myself,but what happens at times are the reading ends up putting you at high risk and then the baby is perfectly fine after 9 months and so its crazy worry for 9 months. i wouldnt want that although i most definetely will do a NT scan

i hate it when they mix up dates ..

yay for your foetus stage.. i cant wait. im off to the docs myself now.; got about all my questions written down, waiting to be answered !

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

so i went to the docs and ive got a hematoma somewhere near my placenta which could or could not be dangerous.it depends. but i am on complete bed rest and under close monitoring until this issue resolves itself.

ive also got the other sac that seems to have grown just a tad bit more than before and is still empty but has not dissolved,.

ive got all the complications and am yet being told to stay positive. 

CRL measures 16.2 so baby has grown and i am 8 weeks. heart rate at 169 bpm

but anything could happen according to doc, i am being injected with primolut depot injections every week and have to be monitored so instead of being able to enjoy this pregnancy like every body else, i have to undergo all these complications.

fantastic. life couldn't get any better ! and no sorry i cannot stay positive for long if the doctor gives me a vague we cant do anything apart from support the baby with medications, you will need to be monitored !

sorry for the rant but my life is complicated at the moment and i cant do anything about it. xxx

hope everyone else is feeling better than i am.


----------



## sherylb

Bummer Baby. I bet it's hard to know that you are now high risk. Omgamandaa I see you are here but I don't know who you are.


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes sorry you're having such a rough time and complicated pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Babyhopes...I know it's hard... but try focus on the positives.. you have a baby with a healthy heartbeat and a string of Doctors taking such good care of you! Perhaps a complicated start will mean a trouble free labour and a well behaved little baby! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sheryl, she has not classed me as high risk, she would have said so otherwise.

the baby is still growing, its got great heartbeat, nothings wrong with it. its just that i could do without the blood clot crap thats got me worrying.

Thanks Mummy .. :hugs: hopefully everything will turn out fine... i dont mind being closely monitored in a way, it means i get a scan every week and get to see the baby !


Thanks huggles, whats going on with your tests? tested any further?


----------



## babyhopes2323

sheryl, pregnancies in general are unpredictable ! you know as i was getting an injection today, the nurse told me about a woman delivering a still born at 24 weeks. we think that the 12 week period is safe, but to be honest, there is no such thing until you actually get your baby in your arms breathing and everything well.

she was telling me about things that go wrong in third tri and all throughout 9 months. so nothing is ever written in stone. all we can do is hope for a good outcome out of all of this.

i dont mean to be negative, but this is a fact that i thought i should mention.


----------



## sherylb

I know. This is going to be a really long 8 months but I am doing good with my stress levels this week so hopefully it will get better. Especially after 4 weeks from now when I have my first dr appt and am home again.


----------



## nypage1981

Big congrats Sheryl and huggles! How exciting for this thread. Let's send baby wishes to the girls who need bfp!

Sorry to hear about hard times baby but glad you have such a strong growing bean. That one will be just fine. Ive read a ton about sch and usually its fine! Please believe it will be. Take care of yourself and know you are doing everything you can now and the rest is out of your hands. 

I've been having a blast at Disney and cocoa beach. We are exhausted and flying home tomorrow. All vacationed out. For now. I will be ready in a month again. Lol. I still spot, which I shouldn't on the progesterone so don't really think it is working. I ave the feeling of something amiss but did all I could have done. Think its been a mmc but of course can't be sure yet. hope to get into the doc this week to find out. Hope all is well and talk soon!


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes, what you said is so so true - just look at what happened to me last year!

Sheryl, glad your stress levels are ok.

Nypage, i really hope you're wrong and there's a strong little been growing in there :hugs:

AFM, did the digi this morning - definitely pg :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

I agree with the worries the NT check can cause, high risk means nothing really, as the baby can still be totally fine!!! The high risk might still be 1 in 12 or something, which yes it's high risk compared to 1 in thousands, but heck, 1 in 12 is still pretty good, and I have no intentions of having 12 kids. lmao!! We've decided, for now, to go with the check anyway. I'm not naturally a worrier. I know that I'll worry if I'm at high risk of a chromosonal problem, but I don't think I'll worry myself tooooo much. We'll see I guess!!!


Baby, :hugs:!!!! This bleeding thing totally _sucks_!!!!!!! BUT it is good that you have so many doctors keeping tabs on you, and that you know you have to stay on bed rest. It sucks, but at least for now there is something you can do to HELP this lil bean, and that is to sit tight and look after it. We're thinking of you, and sending loads of sticky dust and happy growing thoughts for you and your bub. :hugs:


ny! Ohh hun, I hope hope hope that the lil bean has stuck really well and there's no problems, even with the spotting! I'm sending YOU heaps of sticky dust toooooo!!! Do let us know what the doc says, and GOOD LUCK!


Huggles! Yay! digis don't lie! :wohoo: :dance:




AFM, things are good. I did a 6 day week again last week, but due to a public holiday on monday I still have a 2-day-weekend!! yay!! And hubby doesn't work on mondays anyway, so we have a 2-day-weekend TOGETHER! Even better! lol. We went out for a wander around the university campus today, the architecture here is amazing, and we've always enjoyed photography together, so a wander around our city with cameras is our ideal sort of day!!! :) Got some neat photos too, so it is even better!

haha, and while wandering I was being silly and nicked off with hubbys beanie (I made it for him ages ago) and put it on so he'd chase me, but he just laughed at me and said it suited me! So I left it on all day, and caught sight of myself in a mirror at some point and had to agree; I normally DON'T suit hats of any type, but this one, I suit! So while out we went and bought some more wool and I'm knitting myself one now so hubby can have his one back. I haven't knitted in AGGGESS!!! lol! I've missed it, so once I've done this beanie I might just have to start on baby stuff. hehe.


----------



## NDH

Yay Huggles!

And glad to see everyone elses beans are holding on despite concerns.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks nypage for all the support :hugs: !!!
I'm so glad that you enjoyed your holiday
All I can do is pray and sit tight. I'm sure your spotting is not anything to be worried about . Praying for you xxxx cant wait to hear about your scan xx

Huggles, yay so excited that digi is brill !! :hugs:

Flying thanks for all your support I know exactly what u mean.... About sitting tight with hope xx

Funny about the beanie x take care sweetie can't wait to hear about your scan....

Praying for Ndh and Sarah too xxx love to all


----------



## MummyCat

Morning!! 

Ny.. welcome back hun! Super jealous of your hols! :D Keeping my fingers crossed that all is okay!! I can understand you preparing for the worst, but hoping for the best.. it's very natural to do that to prepare yourself for bad news... but I really really hope you'll be sharing good news with us soon!! :hugs:

Huggles... :yipee: for the digi hun!!!! :wohoo:

Flying.. your day sounded lovely!! I'd love to see one of your pics of the city! (Love to see one of you in the beanie too... but I know some people don't like puting pics up of themselves online!..so i wont pester you! :haha:)
I enjoy knitting... though I'm rubbish... perhaps if I practiced more I might improve! 

Baby hope you are well...

NDH... thinking of you hun!! Hope to hear good BFP news from you soon!

Sarah... got everything crossed for your op!! Hoping it all goes according to plan!!! Not long now chick!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> well ladies, check out my ttc journal for the full story, but i think i'm pregnant!

omg congrats!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> oh sarah, i started spotting and having brown discharge well after they found a second empty sac.
> 
> what happened then was i went to the docs, and she scanned me and said baby was fine and it was the other one coming out. and she gave me a primolut depot injection to curb the spotting or any bleeding, but then when i went home, i had full red blood like a period on a tissue. i was frantic and called the doc, she said the injection is oily and so will take a while to settle in, dont worry its the second empty sac. i got several other opinions telling me the same thing
> 
> then i was not convinced and went to a different doc. she scanned me and saw that i had a subchroionic bleeding under the babys gestational sac and that was causing the bleeding. this bleeding usually happens in about 20 % of pregnancies and dissolves on its own or something. but some cases are not so lucky, well the not so lucky part i read on the internet,
> 
> i am prescribed now with cyclogest which is a progesterone vag suppository, injections every week and my progesterone pills three times a day and plus ive to be in complete bed rest for 5 days and that means waking up to wee and shower only.
> 
> this sucks and the scan was originally on tuesday meant to be same day as your polyp but i got it a day forward because it would be the 7th day and i need to get those injections plus i need to speak to this doc and tell her that it was the subchroionic bleed that was the cause and not the second gestational sac which is still very much present in my uterus,
> 
> they say it will get absorbed by the body as well, but its been a while and nothings happened.
> 
> i read on the internet that in some cases, very rare, though possible, the body thinks of it as useless and therefore tries to rid of it and in that process, causes uterine contractions which could harm the first baby,.
> 
> 
> i want to clear this and the bleeding issue with that ob gyn who couldnt find it out the last time. anyway its about time i switched ob gyns to someone close to my area.
> 
> right now im living with my mum since DH is in germany on a business trip and this ob gyn is actually , good, quite confident and is preggs herself !
> 
> so thats my issue in detail. im on bed rest etc..
> 
> arent you way too excited for your polyp??
> 
> aaahhhh cant wait myself !

awwwww you poor thing, wish it was going easier for you. make sure you rest loads and try not to think the worst. I know thats easier said than done, but the worrying could make things worse for your little bean you know? think positive and you have all of us all around the world thinking positive for you too xxx
p.s YES Im excited to get this thing out and start anew, but also a little nervous about the op

Editing as I read your other posts after the one above. I feel so bad that this is happening to you, but like the other girls said you have a growing baby with a strong heartbeat....focus on that not what 'could' happen. If we constantly think about what could happen we can never live a proper life. 

for example I got myself in a state when I was at home and was thinking about my mum, shes 72 now and I was thinking to myself omg I probably only have less than 20 xmas's left with her, and I got all depressed. then I got home ...we have 3 rescue dogs and one is older now and I was worrying about when she will get sick or pass away. I had to stop myself thinking all these negative thoughts. Im sure when I finally get my bfp I will be a big worrier too, but I hope I can pull myself out of that and think positive thoughts.

Im not trying to say not to worry, as obviously you are having complications and so that is a worry. but try not to think of what 'could' happen. stop googling as theres more bad things on the internet than good things. you sound like you have a great team there looking after you, so thats great. I cant wait for all this bleeding/extra sac sorts itself out so you can enjoy this pregnancy. big hugs


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone Im back!! and look, my ticker says 2 days to my op yipppppeeeeeeeeeee! Im nervous about the op but will be glad when its done and over.

my other ticker says I will ovulate in 7 days, so thats 5 days after the op. we will be trying this cycle, I have 3 tries to get pregnant so that I can tell my family when they come over in august! thats my new goal. after that my goals will involve clomid and Im not sure what else my FS might suggest.

Im so happy, this thread was a lucky one I think!! just 2 of us to go, and Im fine with being the last one! I just know in my heart I will get pregnant this year. And if it doesnt happen till nearer the end of the year thats more time for me to try and lose some weight before and be the fittest I can be going into pregnancy (which is good for my age!). so dont be sad for me if Im the last, Im happy for all of you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh wow... you timed that well, hopefully you'll be well enough to be jumping on hubby in 5-7 days time and you never know... might STILL be in with a chance for a December baby! :cloud9: You'll be preggers this year!! I'm sure of it!! 

I actually think you'll be quite calm about it all... I don't think you'll stress half as much as you think you will :haha: 

Thinking of you loads over the next few days my lovely :flower:


----------



## Huggles

Good luck sarah! I think there's a good chance you might get pg this cycle. There are a lot of women that get pregnant right after a d&c, and although that's not what you're having, it's also surgery in the same area, so maybe it'll work the same and you'll get a nice little bean implanting itself! Fx'd!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Oh wow... you timed that well, hopefully you'll be well enough to be jumping on hubby in 5-7 days time and you never know... might STILL be in with a chance for a December baby! :cloud9: You'll be preggers this year!! I'm sure of it!!
> 
> I actually think you'll be quite calm about it all... I don't think you'll stress half as much as you think you will :haha:
> 
> Thinking of you loads over the next few days my lovely :flower:

thank you!
how are you doing, when is your first scan?


----------



## MummyCat

I'm okay hun! :)

Well... not really... couldn't move most of the weekend, but I'm going to my GP tomorrow to get checked out. My back is killing me.

Scan... probably around Easter... another 4 weeks. Not too long!

Midwife coming on Wednesday for booking in! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Good luck sarah! I think there's a good chance you might get pg this cycle. There are a lot of women that get pregnant right after a d&c, and although that's not what you're having, it's also surgery in the same area, so maybe it'll work the same and you'll get a nice little bean implanting itself! Fx'd!

Im still so excited about your bfp!
and I have read things like after polyp removal the area that has to heal is a good area for implantation as its not smooth but bumpy and so the embryo can latch on. but the way I look at is theres still lots to happen before then....I have to ovulate, I have to produce a good egg, sperm has to find it etc etc. so Im not convinced all will be perfect and happen first try! Im also not 100% going to ovulate when Im supposed to this month, last time I flew to england I had that weird non ovulating cycle after and my FS said it was probably the flight. so could happen again as I just flew then having an operation too. 
if I got pregnant this next cycle then I think baby would be born near my hubbies 30th birthday Dec 15 which would be quite nice. (sigh, wish I was turning 30 this year)
its funny, I have it in my head each cycle that theres no way Im going to be pregnant (so used to getting my period now) that when I get my bfp I will be more shocked than any of you were!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> I'm okay hun! :)
> 
> Well... not really... couldn't move most of the weekend, but I'm going to my GP tomorrow to get checked out. My back is killing me.
> 
> Scan... probably around Easter... another 4 weeks. Not too long!
> 
> Midwife coming on Wednesday for booking in! xx

oh no! what is wrong with your back? is it like a stabbing pain?
I had a terrible stabbing back pain before I flew to england, went to the chiro and massage in one day and it helped. Im now going to go regularly to try and stop it happening. my pelvis gets twisted and traps a nerve. I mentioned to my chiro i want to get pregnant and he said he could help me avoid the back pain and also help me get strong for pushing in labour.

how far along will you be at easter? you are very patient compared to everyone else!


----------



## MummyCat

Not sure what's happening with it! :shrug: Basically feels like the PGP I had with Lottie.. it's just crippling.. I can't bend down. Constant aching, with shooting pains added to it! :shrug: hope the Dr can give some decent advice!!

I'll be 12 weeks, so hoping all will be okay... a tad nervous after having had a MMC last time round, but not much I can do about it!


----------



## flyingduster

Wow, everyone is sounding rather positive! YAY!!!

And just for you mummycat, here are some pics:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_14121.jpg
^ that is some of the university. Love it!


Students here are notorious for burning couches and doing stupid things. We were walking over a bridge at the uni and I looked over to see this:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_14671.jpg
poor lonely arm chair! :(


And I was just enjoying the view while hubby clambored up a fire escape to get a better view. Turns out the view was crap (too many trees) so he took pics of me instead. lol! So here ya go, me in a beanie... (and yes, with only one croc on. lmao!)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/DSCF0282.jpg

I will get better pics of me when I finish this new beanie!!! :D


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey.... they're lovely!!! THANK YOU!!! 

That building is gorgeous and I love the artistic shot you've done with the chair!! Are you on blipfoto at all??? 

PS... lovely beanie and you look so at peace there... with one croc off! :D x


----------



## flyingduster

Thank you! :) 
nope, I'm not on blipfoto at all, but I'm on far too many other sites to go looking at more! LOL


----------



## MummyCat

yeah, if you're busy then I'd stay away from blipfoto... it's addictive :)

Photographers of all levels use it, you're allowed to upload one photo a day, for someone who's getting into photography (like me) it makes you think about which shot you'll publish, generally forcing me to improve composition and quality of my shots :haha:

I've not put much up lately... due to feeling so rough .. here's a couple I put up :)

us on hols in South Africa
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5294/5545642015_240383c37f_z.jpg

Lottie and her Daddy at the Johannesburg zoo
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5099/5545639851_73ccdf53f5_z.jpg

Lottie at the park in UK
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5028/5546224314_e6babe5406_z.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

And now with the pics! :dohh:


----------



## Huggles

All those photo's are lovely!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Sarah, so glad to know you are back!!

i totally understand what you mean about thinking negative and you explained it very well about your mother etc, and it is disheartening but like you said, we have to think of the positives.. please dont be worried about your op, not that ive been through it, but imagine your chances of falling pregnant after your polyp removal !!

plus your goal seems very ideal too.. i have no doubts you will be pregnant this year.

thank you so much for all your kind words, :hugs: it means so much to me that all of you care and makes the struggle bearable.

i have also joined a support group for hematomas on pregnancy groups and discussions and have read of many positive outcomes so fx'd everything should be ok.

will be thinking of you tomorrow during your op... xxx wish you a super fast recovery !!

Mummy, sorry about your backache, i had the kind of pain where i couldnt breathe without it hurting and couldnt move etc, and it was hot water bottles and constant support of pillows that helped me through it, hope you feel better.. lottie looks gorgeous in those pics. x

Flying those pics are amazing !!! even you in the beanie !! you should take up photography if you already haven't !!

love to all. xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone
just popping in to say hi and bye, I have a lot to do before my operation tomorrow. its at 2pm tomorrow, and Im not allowed any water or food after midnight, so thats going to a long wait! I will update you as soon as I can. please pray it all goes well and theres no complications (they listed the possible chance of complications at the pre-op, wish they hadnt!). this time tomorrow I will not have a polyp anymore and one step closer to my bfp! :happydance:
p.s loving the pics, so creative!!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Hi Sarah, so glad to know you are back!!
> 
> i totally understand what you mean about thinking negative and you explained it very well about your mother etc, and it is disheartening but like you said, we have to think of the positives.. please dont be worried about your op, not that ive been through it, but imagine your chances of falling pregnant after your polyp removal !!
> 
> plus your goal seems very ideal too.. i have no doubts you will be pregnant this year.
> 
> thank you so much for all your kind words, :hugs: it means so much to me that all of you care and makes the struggle bearable.
> 
> i have also joined a support group for hematomas on pregnancy groups and discussions and have read of many positive outcomes so fx'd everything should be ok.
> 
> will be thinking of you tomorrow during your op... xxx wish you a super fast recovery !!
> 
> Mummy, sorry about your backache, i had the kind of pain where i couldnt breathe without it hurting and couldnt move etc, and it was hot water bottles and constant support of pillows that helped me through it, hope you feel better.. lottie looks gorgeous in those pics. x
> 
> Flying those pics are amazing !!! even you in the beanie !! you should take up photography if you already haven't !!
> 
> love to all. xxx

awwwwww preethi your baby is now the size of a raspberry! before we know it you will be celebrating his or her first birthday :flower:


----------



## NDH

I hope your op is a success Sarah and you are able to conceive in the next three months as a result.


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck sarah i am sending you good operation vibes!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thinking of you Sarah xxxx all will go well do not worry !

Congratulations on the 8 weeks mummy! I'm just going by scan dates because two places have confirmed me at 8weeks the other day...there's only four more weeks for us to go until we feel completely safe xx

Nyp and flying.. Wow only 3 weeks for Nyp and flying so jealous!! It about 10 something or 11 already!!

Praying for us all x


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh Sarah, sending you heaps of wonderful vibes of a perfect op, and easy removal, a fast recovery and a BFP ASAP!!!! You can doooooo it! :D


mummycat, I love those pics!! :D I do a little photography as a hobby, but I don't have a DSLR at all, just a wee powershot! So it's just for fun, me and hubby both love to spend an afternoon doing some photography for fun! :)


baby, I'm sure you WILL be fine! It will be amazing to be here in another year, and to see a new "due October" thread being started up by those for 2012... You'll be fine hun, I know it!!!
And like I said to mummycat, I do a little photography, but it's only ever for fun! :)



AFM, I got my scan date sorted!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAY! The problem was that they had gone by my LMP and booked me in accordingly (which puts me a full week ahead of where I *actually* am!) so I called them up today and got it changed. I had wanted it to be the 4th of April, cos it's a monday and hubby doesn't work on mondays so it would just be easier (and I already blanked out that space in my appointment book so I had the afternoon off!) but they are already full on the 4th! UGH!!! Mornings are not possible for me to wrangle, so the next afternoon was the 7th. I've managed to move all my clients from the 7th over to the space I had on the 4th, so it's all worked out fine. Hubby can get off work in time to come with me too.

So; 16 days until my very first scan!!!! I can't WAIT! I'll be 12w 6d by then! wow! Soooooo looking forward to it!

And otherwise everything is going pretty well! I still have very little appetite, though I can get starvingly hungry I just can only eat a handful or two before I'm full again. lol! But no nausea for ages now. I've had some crampy sorta feelings at times, and just general discomfort at times too, but I figure it's all part of the growing baby thing! lol.


Did I mention I'm excited about my first scan??!!! lol! *bounce*


And omg, I'm on the downhill to 11 weeks! wtf!? Really!!!!???! Only a week and a bit until that 12 week stage! OMG!


----------



## Huggles

Good luck for today Sarah!!! I'm sure the op will go brilliantly!

Yay for getting your first scan date flyingduster! :happydance:

I'm going to phone and book mine in about half an hour, just waiting for the doctor's rooms to open. I'm aiming for 7 weeks so we might even be scanned in the same week!


----------



## Huggles

Ok, first appointment (and scan) booked - Thursday, 7 April, 08:30. I'll be exactly 7 weeks :happydance:

OMG, just realised that's the same day as you flyingduster! Bring on 7 April! :wohoo:


----------



## MummyCat

SARAH :dust: :flower: thinking of you... hoping it all goes well today!!! :hugs: Don't worry about the possible complications, you'll be just fine and making a baby before you know it!! OMG.. sooooooooo excited for you!!! :yipee:


Babyhopes.. thanks for the weeks 8 well wishes!!

Flying.. if those are the shots you get with a little powershot... you'd be killer with a DSLR!!! :dance: We got our DSLR about a year ago... and I can't imagine my life without it now! :rofl: not cheap... we saved up two birthday's and some Christmas present money to get it! 

Fab news regarding your scan date... that'll be here before you know it!!! and Huggles... how exciting that you got your scan before hubby's birthday!! :dance:

I couldn't go to work today, because Lottie was up all night throwing up! :( so much washing to do today now!! :( She's just had the most awful running nappy too... made me want to throw up too!! :sick:


----------



## Huggles

Shame, sorry to hear lottie is so sick. I hope it's just a 24 hour thing and she gets better soon xx 
Can you try give her flat coke and marie biscuits? Or lucozade if you don't want to give her coke.
My mom always gave us flat coke and marie biscuits, and if we could keep that in she'd move on to toast with a thin layer of marmite, cut into fingers.
And if we were still ok with that we'd get grated apple that has been allowed to just start turning brown. All very good for upset tummies.

Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun!! She asked for toast and water.. so she's eating a bit of that (toast and bovril).

hopefully it clears soon!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! thought Id pop in as I woke up early and have some time to kill.
Im so excited for everyones scans and for you all to be past 12 weeks! not that everything is plain sailing from then on, but isnt the rate of complications so much lower?
who will be the first to post a photo of their baby bump? cant wait to see those start to form!!
last night I had to insert these 2 tablets vaginally, they are supposed to open up the cervix to make the op easier. I woke up a few times and feel crampy down there and have a little blood when I wipe. it was making me feel queasy as Im such a wuss with things 'down there' and so god knows what I will be like pregnant. :dohh:
well going for a shower and to get ready, leaving in 2 hours.
will update soon my lovelies! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Thinking of you Sarah!!! :hugs:

:dance: bye bye big fat polyp :dance:


----------



## Huggles

Good luck Sarah!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

good luck sarah !! is anybody else feeling the same as me? ive had extreme low blood pressure and im dizzy almost all the time if i stand for over 5 mins i just have to lay down. i cant stay still for a while without feeling dizzy, ive heard its normal, but im having a tad bit of cramping too.. hopefully all is ok.. x


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck Sarah. 

I'm off to the doc in over an hour too. Will find out if im still pregnant or not. sigh. So fricken scared. Kinda know deep down that things are just not right. And of course it cold gloomy and rainy today. Will update later hopefully. 

Preethi you could be feeling dizzy from all the progesterone. It java side effect.


----------



## Huggles

I'm not having that yet, but I vaguely remember feeling similar last time. Try to be sure to keep your blood sugar up (lots of small meals) and also to stay hydrated. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Huggles

good luck nypage - thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Preethi, I feel faint and lightheaded if I dont eat! hope you feel better soon!!

Good luck NY... thinking of you :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello!

I am back from doc again. He wanted to try the doppler for HB today even before 10 weeks. Said most are heard by 11 weeks but a lot at 10 so if no HB he'd do a scan for reassurance. Well, after seemed like he searched for a while he found it! I started bawling and my tummy was heaving so he lost it and i held my breath and when found it again just said "sounds about 160." Didnt time it but I hope he knows that it sounds ok. I have no idea what is good for how far I am, I should google it. 

He has no clue why I spot, said its not affecting baby right now so nothing can be done. Nice. I wish it would stop but glad i've got a HB externally. I didn't get that far with my MC so its some renewed hope. 

I can have my NT genetic testing scan in about week n half so i'll see it then I hope. Im still so scared because im getting more hopes up now and if something goes wrong i'll be that much more devastated so I really hope everything goes ok the next scan. I do feel better finding the HB externally though for sure!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh hun... :yipee: that's great news!!! :dance:

Just take it one day at a time... 160 is a great rate!! hopefully you'll be completely reassured when you have your scan!! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

I must have been hungry then!!!


Yay Nyp and 160 is brilliant, so there's absolutely no need to worry and don't know why u worried,there wasn't a bleed.I'm so confident ur carrying to full term xx

Well I still haven't found an ob gyn and hospital I want to stick with so off tomorrow to meet a dr marcus page from Malta. Another one of my conquests.hopefully will see beanie again... I'm used to seeing beanie on a regular weekly basis

Hoping this brown discharge stops for us Nyp and hoping to get some reassurance on my other issues!

I should eat more often! This morning I woke at 4am for two baby bananas as i couldn't sleep from all the hunger!


Can't wait for first tri to get over and all of us breathe sighs of relief after all this worrying on crazy first tri xxx


----------



## Huggles

nypage i'm so glad to hear the good news! 
babyhopes, fx'd you find a doctor and hospital you like.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls! I am pretty happy about the doppler! 

- the reason i've worried so much is this- my MC started with brown spotting for weeks. I thought brown was ok. But eventually it turned into bleeding after i'd seen heartbeat twice. ALso, it was missed, I went at 9 weeks, and baby stopped at 6.5 weeks and i was still just spotting. So of course, I keep going to doctor expecting the baby had stopped progressing becasue of the spotting. I would actually rather to have a bleed that can be diagnosed, you know? Like told that i've got a subchorionic hemmhorage and then know why im bleeding rather than this constant spotting from lord knows where.... I sure hope its just a crazy coincidence and that im "one of those girls who spots the first trimester." 

Baby- yes, def keep eating. Around that time I started feeling soooo horrible if I got hungry at all. And if you let yourself get hungry, then you feel icky and NOTHING sounds good to eat so its a terrible cycle. I am now puking in the morning after prenatals are taken. Even with crackers. SO my doc said I can skip them and im like uhhh no. I dont feel comfortable skipping them so am trying Flinstone chewables! I will take folic acid also. Hope i dont puke them up tomorrow. Its like, super violent puking and I cry and sniffle and its horrible. 

Baby- my last name is Page! Hope you like the doctor with my last name. haha. Im excited you will get to see your baby again-


----------



## babyhopes2323

haha i figured your last name was page, you did mention it somewhere else on some other thread i think . i hope i like him too., hes from malta.

i dont feel horrible but yes i feel really hungry like theres a big hole in my stomach and i need to fill it immediately. please do not even vaguely wish to be diagnosed with a subchroionic anything ! as im diagnosed with a hematoma and it is not a nice feeling ! why would you want to be diagnosed?? id rather spot knowing its normal and old blood than worry about a clot and placental abruption by a hematoma which im going through now.i dont have an abrubtion but do have a clot near the placenta, dont ever wish for that. its god awful not knowing whether it will absorb or whether your pregnancy will progress !

thanks huggles i hope i find a doctor to settle on too !


----------



## mangokiss

Hi Ladies , I just joined .. Im feeling kinda lost becuase I cant understand why I cant concieve ! Im 24 years old , I have a 4 year old son , We've been trying for almost a year ! Ive had 1 miscarriage and thats as close as we have came :( Looking to someone to talk to and maybe get some pointers !! 
I Would LOVE to get pregant and Give birth in 2011 !! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Baby I would rather be diagnosed with nothing at all but hear better outcomes of women with an area of bleeds rather than just spotting for weeks. Spotting for weeks seems like things stopping and breaking down.I wish neither of us had any spotting bleeding or anything. How annoying. It's so draining and emotional. I get so mad some times. Some day this will all be worth it for us!


----------



## nypage1981

OOh baby one more thingmaybe ask if baby aspirin a day will help with the clot? It is said for women to take it to prevent clots in the placenta so would this maybe be a good thing? I take 81 mg low dose per day to prevent a clot


----------



## flyingduster

Wow you girls can talk! lol!! Sarah, I'm thinking of you! That polyp should be looooong gone now! YAY!!!

ny, I'm so sorry the spotting is still there, but YAY for the heartbeat!!! How awesome!!!

Huggles! Yay! A scan!!!! And what a wonderful date! hehehe.

Baby, definitely keep snacking on things! I felt bloated if I ate too much, but horrible if I ate nothing, so snacking constantly was all that helped!! lol.


I finished my beanie last night! heh. I will get a pic sometime, maybe later today. For now I'm at work and my first dog has just arrived so I better get to work! :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, were you prescribed aspirin? i though aspirin was bad for pregnancies? and paracetomol was ok? i dont want tos tart on any more meds than i already am on ! folic acid plus three tabs of progesterone per day and a weekly 250mg of primolut progesterone injection. im sick of all of this and just cant wait to hear good news at some stage.

i read so much online and i know that spotting brown is old blood and no always the sign of an mc especially since you found the HB atleast thrice, so please dont wish for a diagnosis of anything, im only saying so because here i am at 12am researching hematomas and placental abruption and ive got this appointment tomorrow and ime ating my own brains out with all this crap and confusion. it dosent help.. wish i could forget it all. but i cant 

wish we both become ok soon.. "sniff" "sniff"


flying.. i wish i could be like you !!! look at you.. all excited and calm ,.. i guess thats because you havent been to your early scan yet. i think early scans cans sometimes ruin things for you because if its too early to see anything, then your5e worried, if they scan and find something youre worried., but if your oblivious and positive, the stress is not added and it makes life easier !


----------



## babyhopes2323

HI Mangokiss, welcome.. have you tried charting your fertility? by checking your temp rise for ovulation every morning? 

i wouldnt know much about it as i hardly used it before i got my bfp.. but it could help?


----------



## nypage1981

Baby I wasn't prescribed it its just over the counter. And low dose is ok in pregnancy. Not normal aspirin its baby aspirin. Just prevents clots forming that can harm baby. But I understand you don't want any more stuff to take. You are working so hard to keep your sanity and I hope tomorrow you find the clot and sac are dissolving themselves. You are a googler just like me and today my doctor told Oh he should cancel my internet for the pregnancy. Lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

hahaha my mum says the same !!! she says the main cause of your worries are the internet and my dh says in a very dulcit tone.. - the internet.. great for answers eh?? very sarcastically..

i very much doubt it has reduced in size and most probably it wont because it usually dissolves or shrinks if it does within week 20. not before that. it depends on each individual circumstance.. but bed rest is supposed to help. im cramping now so very worried and going to go to bed until tomorrows appointment gives me the answer to the question - is it better to bleed it out? or not bleed and let it absorb. !!

good night.. im going to try and keep my sanity tonight by praying. xx


----------



## nypage1981

I will say a prayer for you too. Let us know some answers. I do not know which way would be better. but hope you find out.


----------



## NDH

Welcome Mangokiss. You've come to the right place. There are only two of us left on this thread who have not got our :bfp:s yet, and you now make the third. I hope it happens for you soon, as this is a very lucky thread.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone
im back, a little woozy but Im alive and no more polyp! will update tomorrow and read all the posts xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Get rest Sarah glad all went well!


----------



## NDH

Aww bless, you've only just had an op Sarah and you're already on bnb. Rest up and take it easy.


----------



## babyhopes2323

hey sarah.. great, your done, its over and im sure youll be fine.. take some rest !! xx


----------



## flyingduster

sheesh Sarah, GO TO BED girl!!! lol. NDH is right, you've only just had an op and you're woozy! Sleep it off hun, and rest up. You'll need to make up for lost time with plenty of BD in another week!! hehehehe. Sooo pleased for you that it's gone though! :D


Baby, I've heard asprin thins the blood and mucus, so is useful to take if clots are a problem. BUT I'd want to talk to a doctor about it, as you don't want it to cause you to bleed more than you should too!!!

You're probably right, I'm feeling fine cos I haven't had *any* scans yet. I have had one doctors appointment (where he took bloods and that's it. I never even got the results! lol) and one midwife appointment, but that's it. So for all I know the thing died at 6 weeks and I'd have nooooooooooo idea. lol! And if it has, then so be it. Sure I'll be upset and feel like crap, but I'll be ok. I obviously am far more excited about getting to see my baby for the first time than worrying about it being dead! Soooooo can't wait for this next stage!!! :D


----------



## Huggles

nypage - have you tried taking your prenatals at lunch time? 
I've heard that they can make people feel very nauseous, especially if taken on an empty stomach. I take mine at lunch time (because I take thyroid meds in the morning and iron affects the absorption of the thyroid meds if taken at the same time), so by then i've already eaten breakfast and a midmorning snack. Then i eat half my lunch, drink my prenatals, and then eat the rest. Maybe try that for a few days and see if it helps the nausea?

Babyhopes, good luck with your scan today! Hope the cramping has stopped.

Sarah - wohoo for no more polyp! :happydance:

Flyingduster - well done on finishing that beanie! :thumbup:

Welcome Mangokiss :hi:

Hope eveyrone else is well. :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Morning!!

Welcome Mangokiss :flower: Have you been able to get help from your doctor yet?? My friend has a 3 year old and they had no trouble conceiving her, but now they're struggling. They've been trying for over a year, but the docs aren't even bothered to try help. They want to test her blood, to check prgesterone, but have had her tested in the wrong time in her cycle! :dohh: theey haven't even bothered to talk to her about her cycle, because when I asked her simple questions, like when in your cycle do you ovulate, how long are your cycles it became very obvious.. her luteal phase is between 8-10 days and it should be 12-14... no chance she can fall pregnant with a luteal phasse that short! :grr: If the docs had just asked the right questions, they might have been able to sort the issue out already!! 

Hope you have better luck soon! will be praying for your BFP!! :dust:

SARAH!! :yipee: no more polyp!! Looking forward to reading about the op and your experience... make sure you rest and get that body ready for :sex: and egg catching!!

Preethi... I'm on baby aspirin. My doc put me on that and 5mg of folic acid after the chemical i had in January. it's supposed to help blood flow to the uterus and help form a more hospitible lining for the egg to implant in... also supposed to help with the placenta. according to my doc and lots I've read. 

That said.. i wouldn't suggest you take it unless your doc recommends it, because you're already on a lot of stuff. 

My midwife should be here in about 10 min... so I'm off!!

Mike's taken Lottie to the docs! :( she's been sick in the night again! :grr:

:hi: to everyone else!!


----------



## Huggles

Sorry Lottie was sick again. I'm glad she's going to the doctor. Hope they can sort it out soon :hugs:

Yay for midwife coming!


----------



## MummyCat

Midwife not here yet... good job I'm not going anywhere today! :)

Mike's back from docs... Lottie has a tummy bug! Have stuff to give her and need to keep her off protein for 24 hours!

Mike's got a problem, doc is worried about him. His cholesterol is the issue. His good cholersterol is too low and his bad cholesterol is too high! he's only 28!! :shock: so he has to do a food diary!

PS... he's not hugely overweight either... maybe about 5kg's... so hardly much to shout about!


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear Lottie's got a tummy bug, but glad she's got something to stop it. I've never heard of staying off protein for 24 hours for a tummy bug? Oh well, if it helps then i guess it definitely can't hurt!

Not so good about Mike. I hope he will be able to control the cholesterol via diet. My dad was told his cholesterol was much too high (he was very overweight though and is pushing 60), so he changed his diet completely and started eating really really healthily and all the right stuff for cholesterol etc. He lost a lot of weight. Went back - no change to the cholesterol levels! Then the doctor said that it's just genetic and can't be controlled with diet, only with meds (which my dad refuses to take!).


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun... I guess by protein they basically mean for us to not give her her bottles etc.. dont think bits of meat would be too much of an issue, but I can understand that dairy might be troublesome!

The reason Mike got his checked was because his younger sister had hers done and she's got an issue... she's 26 and a size 10. She eats healthily too.. so we're thinking there's something genetic here! :shrug:

Hopefully once he's done a food diary they can tweak his diet a little! We eat quite healthily in any case.. but i know when he's in the office they head out to the pub for lunch.. so that doesn't help, but he says he normally chooses something light! 

Midwife has been... I'm booked in to see a consultant at the hospital at 14 weeks. Will have my scan before then and need to see the MW in 2 weeks to get my bloods done.

The consultant I'll see is the same one I saw to discuss induction! :D He also popped in to our room when Lottie was born to check up on her (she got distressed in labour) we ended up with 3 Doctors and 5 midwives in our teeny tiny little room :rofl: I was so knackered I hardly paid much attention, but Mike was a bit like :shock:


----------



## Huggles

oh yes, no bottles definitely does make sense!

If Mike's sister has a problem with her cholesterol and he now does too then it most likely is genetic.

Glad the midwife came and you've got your appointments booked.
Lottie's birth sounds like quite an experience!


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah... def think it's got something to do with genetics, but will be interesting to see if there's something really wrong that he's eating! 

Lottie's birth was good.. she just ended up coming out facing the wrong way... so was back to back. I had episiotomy and forceps delivery as they had to rush to get her out in the end. If I didn't have an epidural, it would have been emergency c section under general anesthetic... but days later I would have done it all over again! I have nothing but good feelings about the birth.. even though I had everything i didn't want on my birth plan! :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks mummy and flying and huggles for your suggestions x

Been to this doc today and loved him! He knows what he's talking about and I really like him... I think I've found my ob gym :happydance:

Good news is..........he couldn't fond a hematoma on my scan so it's probably healed!!!!!!!!!

So excited,saw bubs n ickle arms n head was so cute!!


On the contrary my silly dh has confused me again saying so how come one doc found your clot and this one can't see it? Bit strange he asks!

Why can't I heal? Was my answer!

Ive got my injection and scan due with lady doc who found my hematoma on Saturday morning and. I was ready to switch doctors and go to the guy I liked today for injections on Saturday until my dh said what he did and it is now forcing me to go to her for the injection and scan and get a double confirmation that it's really gone. I'm so afraid of going as I'm worried I'll be shattered if she says it's still there. That would then mean the ob gyn I found today was wrong and my worries aren't over yet.

In such a fix but sure enough I know myself and just to prove dh wrong and give myself some mental peace, I will be going to her on Saturday with fingers crossed hoping it's really gone !

Say a prayer for me ladies :hugs:

Sorry about Lottie and mike mummy, hope she gets better an it's good that mike knows about his cholesterol levels from early on, helps in taking care for the future xxx

Sarah hope ur feeling better xxx


----------



## Huggles

I'm really glad you found a doctor you like babyhopes! That's really great. And brilliant that he couldn't find the clot. I'm so sure it must have disappeared! :happydance:

I would probably also go back to the other lady on saturday, just for a double confirmation. But fx'd it really is healed and she won't be able to find it either!


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for good news baby! So the baby measured all good and everything? I bet it means its all gone- you still bleeding? Also, did they decide then a while back that it was the hematoma and NOT another sac, right?


----------



## nypage1981

Huggles- I bought children's chewable vitamins but think that i'll wait later in the morning to take them....I am afraid to wait til lunch though because im supposed to do vitamins separately from my progesterone so they said vits in morning and progesterone at night....


----------



## babyhopes2323

no ny, i had the clot and the sac. the doc says the sac is still there and will take a while to go away, the bleeding episode i once had was because of the clot for sure which he says is not visible on the scan so it must have healed. i bled only once so im not having any bleeding now. and knock on wood' ive had no brown spotting or discharge also today, but im not going to get all excited because i dont want to jinx it. im so anxious to confirm it that ive got a 7:30am appointment tomorrow with the doc who told me i had a clot to confirm that its gone. i would be so devasted if it hasnt gone yet. because i was clearly told no hematoma today.


so cant wait for tomorrow morning. dh has got a big oil company dinner do and fireworks where everyone brings their wives and every company has a table and some kinda thing., i didnt want to go but their company has forked out a lot so i will have to. im dreading wearing heels as ive gone flats since i found out i was prego.. are you ladies still wearing heels?


baby measured perfect 8 wk 2 day and a HB of 169!

so fx'd and praying !!


----------



## nypage1981

We dont wear heels in the winter very much here! Under another winter storm warning advisory today with a new 8 inches of thick, wet, snow. So its mainly boots here. But I dont really wear heels in the summer either.


----------



## babyhopes2323

nice,,, snow in march.. its so hot out here !!!


----------



## nypage1981

I know. Its crap. I was just in florida and was 80's and sunny and hot and then I come here and at least all our snow had melted but was rainy. NOW we just got hit with all the snow again. Im mad! Ready to go lay back down on the couch. Does it ever get cold there? 

Sarah- how ya feeling today girly?


----------



## Huggles

I never wear heels anyway so it's always flats for me.


----------



## flyingduster

wow you ladies TALK! LOL!!! I was here less than 24 hours ago, and now I've got three pages to catch up on! lmao!

Baby, Ohh I hope the new doctor is right and the haematoma has really gone! Then you can trust your new doc and like him too!!! :D I love that your dates keep matching too now, so you know for sure where your'e at! Look, you're already over 8 weeks!!

I never wear heels either, my job involves standing around a lot and handling dogs; not a good idea to have heels! lol! Comfy sneakers is me!


2 weeks today until my first scan!!! I soooooooooo can't wait!! lol. We will get pics to share, I promise! And omg, 11 weeks tomorrow! I know I keep saying it, but I really can't believe how fast the time is going, though it still feels like 12 weeks is *ages* away, it's barely more than a week now... sheesh!

I'm feeling pretty good. Though the past few days I'm getting the odd wave of nausea that'll last for a few mins and then be gone again. Usually when I'm hungry though! lol. And I'm achey in my gut & groin, it's almost AF type aches, but not. Just enough to be uncomfortable, but not sore or horrible really. The peeing thing has been better! At last!!! lol. I'm still peeing fairly frequently, but not AS often as before. I still have to get up once in the night (around midnight) and then I'm up at 6am, but it's soooooo much better than the every-three-hours thing it was doing before!!! lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

lol last night I was high on a buzz and I had to send a message to my sister in england to say I was ok and so popped on here too. I was in bed on my laptop though!!

Im doing fine, no pain from the uterus apart from the odd crampy feeling but my throat is killing me from the tube from the anesthetic.

as for yesterday I got to the hospital at 12 and didnt go through to surgery till 3 so it was a long wait. they took me into the OR and it was freezing, I was shaking a bit from the cold and nerves! the anethesiologist took 4 attempts to the a good vein for the anethetic :-( first twice in one hand, then he said he found a good one in the other hand. so they put the gas on me telling me to breath deeply and I will slowly go to sleep. nothing was happening and my hand was stinging, finally he said does your hand hurt at all? I said yes, so he took it out muttering something about where did the vein go!! so finally he put in my elbow. So all that wasnt nice as I was then sore on both hands. I dont remember anything else till recovery. the FS said it went well and I go next month for a post op.

so thats it! Im still resting today, and the sheets said no strenuous activity for 2 weeks so I guess I wont be on the ellipital for a while. Im going to start the Ov tests tonight, I dont think we will BD until I get a smiley face then do it a couple of times. Im a little worried about infection, like say my hubby had a small infection I didnt know about and then ejaculated in me that could cause problems. So Im hoping I ovulate a little later. And who knows from the stress of flying and the operation it could be delayed.

I dont have much attention span to read all the posts, seems theres a lot! I did check up on you NY to see how yesterdays appointment went and so glad you heard the HB! Im just wishing that everyone can get into 2nd tri asap! xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

ny, it does get cold here in december but then again, you would need a light sweater and thats it. not much. it rains about once in two years but the rest of the time its pretty hot.

well i spoke too soon, got some funny coloured discharge light yellow and brown but the doc is not concerned about it at all. this happens and could take a while to go so hes asked me to be patient. !!

flying, i sometimes get the cramps and have horrible back aches. and im oh so tired all the time, i can sleep and sleep and sleep through the day.

sarah, so glad the op went well. its horrible about the vein though, i hate it when that kind of thing happens, it hurts and cant believe they got it on your elbow !!

anyway , its over and done with and you should really be resting !! you have plenty of time to catch up later.. xxx

got a 6:45 am start to the docs tomorrow so im off for the night.

sleep well ladies. xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck baby! I hope for the second opinion of NO HEMATOMA!!! Then you can breathe. I hear you on the lazy- I feel so bad I still dont want to get up for laundry, cleaning, shopping, basic hygiene.....lol. Hope 2nd tri brings us some ooooomph. 

Hows sheryl? You ok? 

Sarah- glad all is well! Hope your O is pushed back a tad also. I would be afraid of the infrection too. I am actually afraid of any infection now that im preg and wont have any BD action. Poor OH! He must think I was just using him! Im sure its just another thing I need to overcome but maybe when I know for sure my baby is good and sticking? The doctor gave the ok right away for sex for you? At least you don't have to wait 2 weeks for that too.....

FLying I cannot believe you have to wait until 12 weeks for a scan! Lol. I would go nuts! Glad things are going fast for you. For me, time is at a stand still and I feel like it will never move on to 12 weeks. Well, 13 weeks technically is the 2nd tri so thats what im anxious for. I can't wait for my peeing to slow down. Its like alllllll the time. I am so insomnia feeling from all the times im up in a sleepy daze during the night to pee. 

Hows everyone else today? Hi girls!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hows sheryl? You ok?
> 
> Sarah- glad all is well! Hope your O is pushed back a tad also. I would be afraid of the infrection too. I am actually afraid of any infection now that im preg and wont have any BD action. Poor OH! He must think I was just using him! Im sure its just another thing I need to overcome but maybe when I know for sure my baby is good and sticking? The doctor gave the ok right away for sex for you? At least you don't have to wait 2 weeks for that too.....
> !

she said I could have sex as soon as the bleeding stops. Im having light, bright red bleeding right now that fills only about a 1/3 of a pad so that should stop soon. Last month I got my smiley face CD13 I think it was, and thats on Sunday I think.

I would also be nervous of BDing in the first trimester! although you cant call it BDing anymore can you, its already been accomplished lol I think hubby would understand as he would wants best for the baby too. Oh well, theres lots of other ways to please him so thats ok....are you being creative NY??!! Anyone else BDing in the first tri?

Im so bored lying here in bed! Im so used to doing a million things per day for my business but as least I can return emails etc from my laptop. Hubby got me some chocolate and trashy magazines to read (People, Us magazine etc!) so I will try and enjoy my rest. Its funny, when Im busy working from home I dream about going upstairs to lie down, now that Im forced to I cant wait to get up and do things :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> ny, it does get cold here in december but then again, you would need a light sweater and thats it. not much. it rains about once in two years but the rest of the time its pretty hot.
> 
> well i spoke too soon, got some funny coloured discharge light yellow and brown but the doc is not concerned about it at all. this happens and could take a while to go so hes asked me to be patient. !!
> 
> flying, i sometimes get the cramps and have horrible back aches. and im oh so tired all the time, i can sleep and sleep and sleep through the day.
> 
> sarah, so glad the op went well. its horrible about the vein though, i hate it when that kind of thing happens, it hurts and cant believe they got it on your elbow !!
> 
> anyway , its over and done with and you should really be resting !! you have plenty of time to catch up later.. xxx
> 
> got a 6:45 am start to the docs tomorrow so im off for the night.
> 
> sleep well ladies. xxx

good luck tomorrow hunnybun. hope everything goes ok, so I think this is with the person who orginally did see the hematoma? Im getting confused with all your visits. are you going to buy a doppler thingy for home so you can listen to the hb? will look forward to hearing from you tomorrow xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- im not being too creative at all :blush: I have no drive at the moment. When he gets home to relax at night I have to take my progesterone and that makes me kinda feel nauseous and tired. Hope it changes soon so we dont get drifted apart too much. What do you do from home for work? That will work out nice when you have a baby huh? 

OH ordered a doppler last night. Lol. Silly guy. He was all gung ho about hearing it at the doc yesterday that he went searching all over the place for one to buy right away but no one had them so ordered one. He was a little bummed we couldn't hear it again!


----------



## Jasiellover

Meeeee!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- im not being too creative at all :blush: I have no drive at the moment. When he gets home to relax at night I have to take my progesterone and that makes me kinda feel nauseous and tired. Hope it changes soon so we dont get drifted apart too much. What do you do from home for work? That will work out nice when you have a baby huh?
> 
> OH ordered a doppler last night. Lol. Silly guy. He was all gung ho about hearing it at the doc yesterday that he went searching all over the place for one to buy right away but no one had them so ordered one. He was a little bummed we couldn't hear it again!

I am a graphic designer. I used to work full time but went freelance about 8 years ago. have a bunch of steady clients so its good. hubby went down to 3 days a week at his job to help me as I couldnt keep up. hopefully things should work out really well when we have a baby and I plan to have hubby take a month off right after, and then go down to 2 days a week if we can afford it.

Im sure it will be a little hard when we have a baby as I cant just go off and work, but I do think its better than most people have and I can work when they are sleeping or only work when hubby is home or something.

I assume you will take off maternity leave, will you get a year off? then what will you do? Its so hard nowadays as most people need a double income to be able to live a normal life. like my old neighbours, the wife had to go back to work when her son was 1 and they were saying that after day care and taxes from her wage they only are ahead about $800 per month, but they needed that $800 so had to do it. To bad, for $800 she wasnt getting to see her 1 yr old much.

i would definitely like to buy a doppler when its time, are there a lot of choice and prices or about the same?


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah we only get 6 weeks off. But I don't work much and choose when I do. so I may go in some evenings here and there but we will see. Maybe something more stable will come up but I don't ever want to work full time at all. The only career I've ever wanted was being a mama. I don't drive an awesome car, or live in a super house, but we have a great life and have many adventures so we do ok. 

There were not very many choices for us on dopplers at all. We found one for 100 bucks so was not bad at all. Although it could take up to 14 days to get it so that stinks. I'll have had another ultrasound by that time!


----------



## NDH

Nypage, that's the only career I've ever wanted too. Which makes it difficult to be 26 and still not a mom. I've only done cafe work which is something I enjoy but won't feel compelled at all to continue when we have a baby. Actually I've already given up the cafe work and become a medical transcriptionist so I can work at home when I have kids. I don't expect to be able to work MUCH with babies, especially when they're older as we're going to homeschool, but at least I'll be able to contribute something without having additional expenses taking away my contribution.


----------



## nypage1981

I did go to college and all that and work in radiology at a hospital so it is a good career but I am hired as a per diem employee which doesn't make me have certain hours or benefits or anything. I like it just fine, I work the shifts I want, and don't have to make sure i've got time off for anything, I just don't bid on shifts that I don't want. I never ever want to use daycare for my children and am excited that now that my daughter is in school each day full time, that im getting another baby to keep me busy for years! 

How many children does everyone want?


----------



## sarahincanada

NY thats such a great set up!

I would like 2, but Im ok with 1 as well seeing as Im 38. I was always a career women and have never really had a huge urge for kids but always knew Id want them someday and time just went so quick. Plus my husband is 9 years younger so I always wanted to make sure he was ready so thats why its happening so late! he is 30 in December.

are you going to stop at 2 or try for another!

so many of you on this thread as so young and have so much time, even though I know a lot of you want your bfp asap. sometimes I wish Id tried sooner but my doctor says she has a lot of patients my age and so Im hopefully to be able to pop out a couple! although when I have 1 perhaps I will want 3 more!!


----------



## NDH

That sounds fantastic Ny. I just couldn't think of anything I wanted to do at university so just took what interested me at college with my scholarships and ended up only paying for textbooks for the two years. Nothing to show for it but that doesn't worry me. I just had so many friends invest a lot of money in university, get married and have children immediately after finishing and never do anything with their degree and waste a lot of money as a result... Though even if I'd known it wouldn't happen so soon for me I doubt I would have done anything any differently.

As for children... as many as we're blessed with. I always wanted at least 6 but we're open to whatever. Which is why I'm antsy. I always expected to have at least two by now (or second on the way).


----------



## nypage1981

I have NOOOO idea how many we want. Seems we are living completely day by day and just hoping for this one to join our small family! I do have a feeling though, that once I have one, the next would come very easily. Not sure why I think that, but many women have trouble getting preg but the next time is super soon after. So, i better decide after this baby if thats ok with me or not! I've never been a huge life planner so just kinda go with the flow. I'd probably be ok with 2 more babies though:) 

NDH- I thought i'd have 4 by 30. Now im 30 with a 7 year old! Good thing im not a huge life planner, this would really have pissed me off. 

Sarah- i'd say if you are willing to do it go for 2! Like i mentioned, after getting one, you willl probably have the 2nd very easily !


----------



## sherylb

I am good. Nothing to report. I have looked into dopplers and heard there are some good ones on Ebay for cheap if you know what to get. I don't yet but I have read some reviews. 

I was talking to my neighbor about us not having health insurance and I may try to get on medicaid for pregos Friday. Have to see if we would meet the requirements but she says they cover everything. Her first appt when she found out she was prego w/o insurance was going to be $1200!! Yikes!


----------



## Huggles

no bd'ing at all for us for the whole duration of the pregnancy :( (because of my incompetent cervix)


----------



## sherylb

Wow! Hadn't thought about that. That's a long time Huggles.


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, I'm so happy your'e healing and doing well! Continue to be good for now, it sucks to be on bed rest, but better to do as you're told for now than to ruin it and have to go BACK to even LONGER bed rest later! lol!

ny, I was offered a scan at 8-9 weeks, but I didn't have any time off that week (it was only going to be a dating scan to match size with age) and I'm 100% confident in my dates (lol, there is NO lee-way, I KNOW the date I conceived! lmao!) so it didn't worry me to miss out on the early scan! So hence my first scan is going to be the 13 week one!!! I soooooooooo can't wait, cos I've seen peoples scans at that age and they're little babies by then, not just a blob that they are at 8-9 weeks! lol. Very exciting. :D


As for BDing... we haven't BD'd since my BFP (though we have. *cough* _enjoyed_ each other still *cough*) but this morning at some stupid hour _before_ 5am we were both awake and must have had some interesting dreams or something cos we were at it like rabbits with no word said about it! LMAO!!!! Just a mutual desire thing... it was nice actually! I'd sorta forgotten the lust thing, all the previous BDing was me worrying about baby making, this was pure fun, and at such an early hour of the morning! lol!


Wow NDH, 6+!? lol!!! Me and hubby only want two but of course this one would be enough, and if we had 3 I'm sure we'd cope! :)


Huggles, no BD for the whole time is ok, You can still have fun together! Try to still have fun, or it could be really hard. Yes, nothing is quite like a good BD, but it's the intimacy you need to maintain as much as anything... Even when we feel like shite! lol!


----------



## Huggles

I somehow missed a whole page of updates when i was checking in the early hours of this morning :wacko:



nypage1981 said:


> How many children does everyone want?

I used to want 8 :shock:
Crazy, i know.

Anyway, it's now down to 4. But dh is pretty set on only having 2. And after what happened last year i'll just be happy to have at least one at home with me. But i think i'd really like at least 2. I suspect that's where we'd stop though. I don't really think 4 would be realistic financially.

I used to want to be finished having kids by the time i was 30. I didn't want to be an old mom. I wanted to enjoy my kids and have the energy to run around with them.
Unfortunately i only met dh when i was 25 and we only got married when i was 27 (well, technically 24 and 26 seeing as my birthday is at hte end of the year). And I wouldn't have kids before I was married. And he wasn't ready when we did get married. Then we wanted to go to London for a year (or actually 2) so we agreed that we'd only try once we got back. Got back beginning 2009 and i stopped with depot. AF returned in sept and we got bd'ing. I think my first real cycle was december (really wonky cycles before that) and that's when i fell pg with Jarrod. At that point in time I had already shifted my original plan of being finished by the time i was 30 to being finished by the time i'm 35, but i really wanted my first before i turned 30.

I got that wish, just not quite the way i'd wanted it. Now, if this one goes to term it'll be born just before my 31st birthday - so at least i'll still be 30 :D



sherylb said:


> I am good. Nothing to report. I have looked into dopplers and heard there are some good ones on Ebay for cheap if you know what to get. I don't yet but I have read some reviews.
> 
> I was talking to my neighbor about us not having health insurance and I may try to get on medicaid for pregos Friday. Have to see if we would meet the requirements but she says they cover everything. Her first appt when she found out she was prego w/o insurance was going to be $1200!! Yikes!

Wow, that's a crazy amount for a first appointment! Hope you get cover with medicaid.


----------



## Huggles

Boo, just had a call from the gynae's rooms. He's got surgery the morning my first scan was booked, so the date has been moved on a week :(

She offered me other days that same week, even the same day just a different time, but I can't make any of the other times. 12 April was also an option, but i have a meeting that morning :( So now it's Thursday, 14 April.

I will be exactly 8 weeks, which is the exact same gestational age that we had Jarrod's first scan!
However, it also means that we won't have hte scan before dh's birthday :(


----------



## NDH

Boo at your scan dates being changed :(

And it sure is funny how our "best laid plans" never work the way we wanted them isn't it? Just gotta go with the flow cause it's not worth stressing when they don't work out.
I always wanted to be a young mom too - as I wanted a big family I "gave myself" til I was 35 to be done having kids lol. 

I've wanted at least 6 for as long as I can remember. When DH and I first met and started talking about kids early in our courtship he wanted 2 or 3. We were going to compromise with 4, but he still wasn't so sure about that as to him, 4 is a number where I would have to stay home and not work. But then he decided we should homeschool, so as that meant I wouldn't be working anyway (out of the home anyway - I'll still try to work from home if possible) he now want's 10 lol. We'll see. At this point dunno if one will even be feasible... might have to fill our home with foster kids. Though we'll probably foster regardless at some point.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hey Sarah glad you're doing ok

Been to the soca and got confirmation... No hematoma to report yay !!!

Baby was measuring 8weeks and 6 days and had a hb of 175

I'm so glad the clot part is over! The second sac is still there but poses no threat and will take time to dissolve!

No sex for me, just being cautious but I agree with u on other ways to have fun

I don't work here and don't intend to because of the baby
And I'm thankful that I don't have to pay tax here so life is comfortable plus expats from the uk or USA get great packages so I'm blessed that way.

Nyp i muddled the doctors name, it's Marcus pace not page

Lol Sarah the doc who found the hematoma is the one I went to for confirmation today
And to nypages question I would like 2-3 kids

Flying I'm sorry but I'd have to say they are not blobs at 8-9 weeks
I saw Tiny tiny and feet and head has taken shape too

A blob or nothing to see would be between 5-7 weeks and I can says because ive been for scans every week since week 5 I've had about 9 scans on total! Lol

Hope everyone is feeling better xxx

I've fixed the doc I wana see and my next scan is on the 6th of April so I'll be about 10 weeks


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sorry I saw feet arms and head taken shape already


----------



## Huggles

Wohoo for no more hematoma! :wohoo:

I must say that my first scan of Jarrod was at exactly 8 weeks and it was pretty much just a blob. So maybe it depends on the person and on the baby? I know my friend's first scan you could see tiny arm and leg buds already.

Will report back on what i see at this one's 8 week scan in 3 weeks' time.


ETA: Scrap that, I've just found Jarrod's first scan pics and his first scan was at 7 weeks! I was so sure it was at 8 weeks. Oh well, my mistake.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> I used to want to be finished having kids by the time i was 30. I didn't want to be an old mom. I wanted to enjoy my kids and have the energy to run around with them.

huggles ouch that comment stung a little!! I honestly do not feel any different now at 38 than I did at say 24. Time goes so fast, but you are still the same person and you will feel the same when you are 38 Im sure. My sister is 48 and has a 12 year old, she goes to concerts (we just took her to Justin Beiber!!) and does things with her kids all the time. I used to think 48 was old but my sister acts the same age as me! I think the key is to keep active and take care of yourself. I understand if someone is 50 when they have a child it would be hard to have energy to run around, but I think anytime up until early 40's you are the same as being in your 20s :winkwink:

Preethi yay I am so happy there is no hematoma! so are you still going to see the person on saturday, the one you thought you will keep as your doc for the rest of the time or do you prefer the one today?


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> I used to want to be finished having kids by the time i was 30. I didn't want to be an old mom. I wanted to enjoy my kids and have the energy to run around with them.
> 
> huggles ouch that comment stung a little!! I honestly do not feel any different now at 38 than I did at say 24.Click to expand...

Sorry Sarah, I really didn't mean to cause any offence at all! :friends:

It's just I look at my sil (dh's sister) who had her kids at 38 and 41 and I look at how she is with them - never has time for them, finds them an irritation and can't wait to ship them off to daycare, and I look at myself when i used to au-pair in my early 20's. BIG difference. 
BUT, we are also very different people and I think that is probably where the main difference comes in, not necessarily in the age.

There are one or two other reasons as well, but I won't go into them here, I really didn't mean to cause offence so i'm really sorry if i did. :friends:


----------



## nypage1981

Good news baby!


----------



## flyingduster

YAAAYYY baby!!! No more haematoma!!!! The lovely doc that you really like was RIGHT, so you can stay with him! YAY! heh.

And I'm sure that there are lil arm & leg buds etc at 8-9 weeks, but the movies and photos I've seen it is still a fairly general roundish shape with a large head and without a face or long arms & legs yet... That's all I meant! I didn't mean it was only a blob, but it wasn't as 'baby-ish' as when compared to a 13 week scan... (cos that's all I'm getting! lol)

Me and hubby have always wanted to be young parents too, and we chatted about kids very early on as well! lol! But somehow over 5 years has gone past since we met before we got pregnant; where the heck did those years go!? lol. But we will still have this bub before we're 30 (we'll both be 27, as bub is due a month after my b'day!) so there's a chance we'll have our second before we're 30 too... Hubby wanted kids before he was 25 though! lol. But 30 is still fine... haha. I have a sister who's 12 years younger than me, so my mum was close to 40 when she had her (and my brother, only 2 year earlier) and there was no problems with her keeping up. Infact, mum did a lot of home based childcare at the same time; taking in a couple MORE young kids every day to care for. Since then she went on to doing teacher collage to become an early childcare provider and has, for the past 10 years, worked with preschoolers ever since! There's no way she's not keeping up with them!!! lol. So don't worry Sarah, I have the fullest expectation you WILL do totally fine!!!



OMG! 11 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> I used to want to be finished having kids by the time i was 30. I didn't want to be an old mom. I wanted to enjoy my kids and have the energy to run around with them.
> 
> huggles ouch that comment stung a little!! I honestly do not feel any different now at 38 than I did at say 24.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Sarah, I really didn't mean to cause any offence at all! :friends:
> 
> It's just I look at my sil (dh's sister) who had her kids at 38 and 41 and I look at how she is with them - never has time for them, finds them an irritation and can't wait to ship them off to daycare, and I look at myself when i used to au-pair in my early 20's. BIG difference.
> BUT, we are also very different people and I think that is probably where the main difference comes in, not necessarily in the age.
> 
> There are one or two other reasons as well, but I won't go into them here, I really didn't mean to cause offence so i'm really sorry if i did. :friends:Click to expand...

its not a big deal! I put some !! to let you know I wasnt seriously upset. I think its hard as time goes so quick and I feel that exact same as I did 10, 15 years ago but people view you differently and I get quite defensive! Funnily enough someone that works for me thought I was in my late 20's and was shocked when I said I was 38.

For me I feel more ready now as Ive done well in my career and can work less hours per week for better money and so will have more time now than I did 10 years ago. But there are probably a lot of people like your SIL out there too, but like you said I think its more of a personality thing.'

dont worry you didnt upset me, I just wanted to have my say :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah , ill be sticking with the doctor i liked and saw. not the one from today. so im happy yes. !! it says on your ticker you are in your fertile period?

but are you still bleeding from the polyp? im so excited ab out you getting your bfp soon..xx

cant wait !! 

flying, no worries, i know you didnt mean it like that, i was surprised too because the google images didnt show me much, but trans vaginally, its amazing how clear you can see when your not scanning from your abdomen !!

omg 11 weeks..... so excited for you !!! one more week and then you can tell the whole world !!!!

i myself honestly dont think age matters at all , because look at me, i may be young, but me and my dh have a huge age difference and some narrow minded people may not like it, others may talk about it and some maybe ok with it as well. we may have an age difference, but i find myself more comfortable with older people than people my age because i dont find them as mature and im not comfortable with them, i think with babies as well, as long as your good to go, go for it and give them a chance at life ! you will be fulfilling your dream and wish of becoming a mother and thats all that matters.

i was a bit upset with dh because we were arguing a little about the nt scan and what we would do if the results came as high risk. he feels its unfair to the child to bring it into the world with difficulties for it to face and hes talking from the babys point of view whereas im more of ill have it no matter what it comes with.

but im sure he will be ok no matter what because in the end, im not going to go through a termination come hell. if god wants to gift me a child with difficulties, then thats his choice and im going to have to deal with it.

sarah, hope your feeling better and your usual bubbly self now after recovery ! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarah , ill be sticking with the doctor i liked and saw. not the one from today. so im happy yes. !! it says on your ticker you are in your fertile period?
> 
> but are you still bleeding from the polyp? im so excited ab out you getting your bfp soon..xx
> 
> cant wait !!
> 
> flying, no worries, i know you didnt mean it like that, i was surprised too because the google images didnt show me much, but trans vaginally, its amazing how clear you can see when your not scanning from your abdomen !!
> 
> omg 11 weeks..... so excited for you !!! one more week and then you can tell the whole world !!!!
> 
> i myself honestly dont think age matters at all , because look at me, i may be young, but me and my dh have a huge age difference and some narrow minded people may not like it, others may talk about it and some maybe ok with it as well. we may have an age difference, but i find myself more comfortable with older people than people my age because i dont find them as mature and im not comfortable with them, i think with babies as well, as long as your good to go, go for it and give them a chance at life ! you will be fulfilling your dream and wish of becoming a mother and thats all that matters.
> 
> i was a bit upset with dh because we were arguing a little about the nt scan and what we would do if the results came as high risk. he feels its unfair to the child to bring it into the world with difficulties for it to face and hes talking from the babys point of view whereas im more of ill have it no matter what it comes with.
> 
> but im sure he will be ok no matter what because in the end, im not going to go through a termination come hell. if god wants to gift me a child with difficulties, then thats his choice and im going to have to deal with it.
> 
> sarah, hope your feeling better and your usual bubbly self now after recovery ! xx

hi!! yes I am coming into my fertile period I guess, if my cycle is like last month I will ovulate on sunday. but last month was a 28 day cycle and other months have been 30, 31 so I hope its a little later. 

I am still bleeding, this morning there was hardly anything over night so I put on a panty liner thinking that was it, but I just came home and there was more than this morning so I put on a pad. She said we can BD once the bleeding has stopped, so if it stops by the weekend we will probably start trying. Im hoping that my flying and the operation hasnt messed things up at all and I will ovulate as normal.

the age difference thing I hear you....although Ive always thought its accepted for the man to be older but you still have people not approving?? for me having my husband 9 years younger is shocking to many people. I was 29 when we met, and he was 20. He really pursued me as I didnt think Id ever date someone that young. A few weird 'fate' like things happened and we just fell in love and that was that. I barely notice the age difference at all now. At least our baby will have one young parent!!! :haha:

Thats a tough thing regarding the high risk scan, but Im sure your hubby would listen to your feelings and be ok if it ever came to that. I feel the same way as you, unless I was told the baby would have a terrible life or something. My cousin was handicapped, but his was caused during birth, I think they used forceps on him and the umbilical cord was wrapped around his neck and he was starved of oxygen for a short time. So sad, it all happened during birth. It was hard for my aunt and uncle raising him, as he was completely physically handicapped. But he ended up writing books and getting a degree! he used to have this headpiece with a stick on it and he could type out words. its like his brain was still working just not his body. Sorry waffling on a bit here!

so flying will you be the first to read the 2nd tri out of everyone? I keep forgetting where everyone is.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls-
Sarah- I hope your bleeding stops soon! The one after your surg could be the lucky cycle if you are able to utilize it. I think its cute that your hubby is such younger than you and that you say at least baby will have one younger parent. Thats funny. Your baby will love you and be loved no matter what age. They wont even know if you are old or not. No matter what, they will think their parents are old! I remember looking back thinking my mom was super old and here she had me at 19 so that wasn't possible since she isnt 50 yet! 

Baby- I was debating on the NT thing cuz didn't wanna stress about anything else but it gains me a scan that i wouldnt otherwise be getting so i want to do it. I dont know what we would decide on the baby. I see a life of travels and adventure with our children and not sure what I would think of a different one. I work in a hospital also so see it a lot each day. 

Happy 11 weeks flying! 

I went to the doc today. Another scare and im getting so sick of it. I went potty and had a brown blob come out. Like a pea size and super scary. They didn't feel the need for a scan Booooo, but told me to come in and he'd do a doppler again. Which we just did 2 days ago so I heard it again but really wished for a scan. Doctor is not worried and said its fine though so said I didn't need one. I think im losing my mind and i'm losing all joy in this. Wish my body weren't so cruel. After a MC and now the spotting and blobs. I think I feel like I was not mentally ever over the MMC over a year ago? This pregnancy is making me realize im not very emotionally strong for this and hope I just get through without being put in a white padded room! Ok, sorry for the ramble, maybe I should just get a therapist.


----------



## NDH

Yay for no haematoma Baby! Ny, sorry for another scare - sounds like you need to move to Dubai so you can get a scan anytime you worry. 

Sarah, glad you seem to be on the mend - I hope the bleeding stops before O so you have a chance of catching this cycle! To elaborate a little on my comment about age as well - I see absolutely nothing wrong with having children in late 30s or 40s if you're blessed to be able to do so. I just didn't want to be still having babies over 35 planning to have so many. I didn't think with 6 already (for example) I'd have the energy to keep having and raising babies still at 35+. But now I don't mind too much how old I'll be when my youngest is born, I'll just be thrilled to have as many as I'm blessed with.


----------



## NDH

Oh and I forgot to wish flying happy 11 weeks!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls-
> Sarah- I hope your bleeding stops soon! The one after your surg could be the lucky cycle if you are able to utilize it. I think its cute that your hubby is such younger than you and that you say at least baby will have one younger parent. Thats funny. Your baby will love you and be loved no matter what age. They wont even know if you are old or not. No matter what, they will think their parents are old! I remember looking back thinking my mom was super old and here she had me at 19 so that wasn't possible since she isnt 50 yet!
> 
> Baby- I was debating on the NT thing cuz didn't wanna stress about anything else but it gains me a scan that i wouldnt otherwise be getting so i want to do it. I dont know what we would decide on the baby. I see a life of travels and adventure with our children and not sure what I would think of a different one. I work in a hospital also so see it a lot each day.
> 
> Happy 11 weeks flying!
> 
> I went to the doc today. Another scare and im getting so sick of it. I went potty and had a brown blob come out. Like a pea size and super scary. They didn't feel the need for a scan Booooo, but told me to come in and he'd do a doppler again. Which we just did 2 days ago so I heard it again but really wished for a scan. Doctor is not worried and said its fine though so said I didn't need one. I think im losing my mind and i'm losing all joy in this. Wish my body weren't so cruel. After a MC and now the spotting and blobs. I think I feel like I was not mentally ever over the MMC over a year ago? This pregnancy is making me realize im not very emotionally strong for this and hope I just get through without being put in a white padded room! Ok, sorry for the ramble, maybe I should just get a therapist.

hi! :hi: I like it when you give long updates, I miss you when you are not around. :blush: and that is so true, you always think of your parents as old! I always joke to my hubby that we have it perfect, as the man often passes away before the woman in life (in my family anyway theres always been a widow for 20 or more years), where we have evened it out a little! what a thought to have!

I hope the bleeding stops soon too, Im not holding out too much hope for this cycle and will be more enthused for the next one I think. I know people say they fall pregnant after a D&C and this is similar, but not sure why that is? I googled pregancy after polyp removal and found a site where lots of people got pregnant the month or 2 after their polyp removal, but I dont think their ovulation was as close as mine is to my op. I will be raring to go next cycle!! it will be like trying all over again.

I cant believe you had a brown blob this morning, why cant it all just go away :growlmad: do you think if you werent having any spotting you would be feeling the same, really worried all the time? as the answer to that would tell me whether you should perhaps talk to someone or not. I think its normal to feel how you feel when theres spotting etc. I know my best friend was worried all through hers after she had MC her first, and now she has a beautiful baby girl she says she wishes she could go back and change it all and enjoy it more. I really cant wait for you to move along and be months gone and no more spotting :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Yay for no haematoma Baby! Ny, sorry for another scare - sounds like you need to move to Dubai so you can get a scan anytime you worry.
> 
> Sarah, glad you seem to be on the mend - I hope the bleeding stops before O so you have a chance of catching this cycle! To elaborate a little on my comment about age as well - I see absolutely nothing wrong with having children in late 30s or 40s if you're blessed to be able to do so. I just didn't want to be still having babies over 35 planning to have so many. I didn't think with 6 already (for example) I'd have the energy to keep having and raising babies still at 35+. But now I don't mind too much how old I'll be when my youngest is born, I'll just be thrilled to have as many as I'm blessed with.

hi fellow non pregnant person!!!! :cry: it will be our time soon :happydance:
whats funny is that I can imagine when I finally have a baby I will wish Id started sooner and want many more. I have 3 rescued dogs and 3 rescued cats so when I like something I like it! I cant wait till you have your first of (5-10) babies!!


----------



## NDH

Lol first of 5-10 - I like it! And now that your polyp is gone and you know your DH has super swimmers you still have lots of time to have a few more if you like. I love that your pets are all rescue animals. No pets for us atm as we'll be renting, but when we have our own house we'll definitely be getting our pets from shelters too.


----------



## nypage1981

awwww, thanks sarah.:hugs:

I really don't think at THIS point i'd be so worried if it weren't for the spotting. Probably in the very very early weeks of like 6,7,8 i would have been either way, but hitting 10 weeks and having some ultrasounds and stuff should have made that all better. I would be fine if there were no spotting. Especially a blob! That certainly freaked me out. Doc though it to be some clot or just "tissue" he said from the spotting that was old. Because it was dark brown/black, he says its nothing new happening. But still, its making me insane. I told him that, I can't handle many more times of using the restroom and seeing spotting or blobs. He said it is not affecting the baby right now so just have faith. 

So, im talking to my bean now. I am begging it and letting it know i do have faith in it. I told it today, it is not you, baby, that im losing faith in, it is my own body. Hope it helps. LOL. Listen to me all wacky! BUT, they've done studies on the success of talking to plants, flowers, seeds, etc and that it helps them grow and thrive so why not a baby! 

--I think the reason people get the bfp's right after something like that is maybe mind set. Seriously. Think of the kind of sex you will be having when you can again. It will most likely be the "baby making kind:)". When we were in New York we had this amazing sex that just felt like the baby making kind and here we are! I hope you are quick- it would be fun to be your bump buddy:)


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> awwww, thanks sarah.:hugs:
> 
> I really don't think at THIS point i'd be so worried if it weren't for the spotting. Probably in the very very early weeks of like 6,7,8 i would have been either way, but hitting 10 weeks and having some ultrasounds and stuff should have made that all better. I would be fine if there were no spotting. Especially a blob! That certainly freaked me out. Doc though it to be some clot or just "tissue" he said from the spotting that was old. Because it was dark brown/black, he says its nothing new happening. But still, its making me insane. I told him that, I can't handle many more times of using the restroom and seeing spotting or blobs. He said it is not affecting the baby right now so just have faith.
> 
> So, im talking to my bean now. I am begging it and letting it know i do have faith in it. I told it today, it is not you, baby, that im losing faith in, it is my own body. Hope it helps. LOL. Listen to me all wacky! BUT, they've done studies on the success of talking to plants, flowers, seeds, etc and that it helps them grow and thrive so why not a baby!
> 
> --I think the reason people get the bfp's right after something like that is maybe mind set. Seriously. Think of the kind of sex you will be having when you can again. It will most likely be the "baby making kind:)". When we were in New York we had this amazing sex that just felt like the baby making kind and here we are! I hope you are quick- it would be fun to be your bump buddy:)

I dont think that you have gone :wacko: then, :wacko: is when people are worried for no reason, and you have had reasons. I do think its been hard from the start for you to get excited about this pregnancy as you had the MMC before. Then you started to spot just like before. I think its very natural to feel how you have been feeling. At the same time, I think it is possible to shift your mind to more positive thoughts even in times like these, but its hard. and I think its good you are talking to the baby! 

I do think everything will be fine and they always say brown blood is fine. I hope we are looking back at all this in 6 months with our growing bellies (you almost ready to pop) saying remember when!!

I think the reason Im not too enthused about this next cycle is because I cannot imagine great baby making sex yet! Ive been really sore in my neck and shoulders which is supposed to be normal from the anesthetic. plus with the bleeding and a little soreness down there. Id love to ovulate in about a week from now! sunday seems too soon so lets hope this is a longer cycle for me.

what Id like is NDH to get her bfp next cycle and then me the one after that :thumbup: I really just want mine by June to tell my family in August so Im ok waiting a few months!!


----------



## NDH

I was just gonna say the same thing then Sarah - wouldn't that be awesome if we could all accomplish pretty much what you hoped when starting this thread? And if I'm pregnant right now (AF due overnight, trying to resist temptation to test until Monday if AF is no show) and you get pregnant this cycle you're on, then every one of us can have a full term 2011 baby (FXd for healthy, full term pregnancies all around)! Fantastic! Even if it takes you and I a couple more months we'll still be doing well statistically on this thread.


----------



## nypage1981

I do agree about the positive thoughts. I definately need more! I will never forget the pregnancy with my 7 year old and how lovely and blissful it was. :) It certainly has been hard to get excited. Once my MC last year happened for some reason it put me in the mindset that the same would always be my fate. So to even get to 10 weeks has been amazing to me. 
Hope we are looking back at it soon too and remembering it all! And shopping for clothes and nursery things. 

I would totally feel the same as you. I get kinda grossed out by anything happening Down there and with a surgery I may not muster up the ability to have sex for a week or so. Do you think sex could cause spotting again, if it were to stop or is that totally it once its done? Too bad he couldnt just use a turkey baster and put it up there nicely:) 

Well then thats the plan- NDH- you need to be next! Come on, then!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> I was just gonna say the same thing then Sarah - wouldn't that be awesome if we could all accomplish pretty much what you hoped when starting this thread? And if I'm pregnant right now (AF due overnight, trying to resist temptation to test until Monday if AF is no show) and you get pregnant this cycle you're on, then every one of us can have a full term 2011 baby (FXd for healthy, full term pregnancies all around)! Fantastic! Even if it takes you and I a couple more months we'll still be doing well statistically on this thread.


omg I didnt realize you were that far along in your cycle. FX'd!
and yes, that would be amazing. it would also be funny if I was the only one who didnt get pregnant and give birth in 2011 of everyone :dohh: oh well, if I was lucky for everyone thats ok with me!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I do agree about the positive thoughts. I definately need more! I will never forget the pregnancy with my 7 year old and how lovely and blissful it was. :) It certainly has been hard to get excited. Once my MC last year happened for some reason it put me in the mindset that the same would always be my fate. So to even get to 10 weeks has been amazing to me.
> Hope we are looking back at it soon too and remembering it all! And shopping for clothes and nursery things.
> 
> I would totally feel the same as you. I get kinda grossed out by anything happening Down there and with a surgery I may not muster up the ability to have sex for a week or so. Do you think sex could cause spotting again, if it were to stop or is that totally it once its done? Too bad he couldnt just use a turkey baster and put it up there nicely:)
> 
> Well then thats the plan- NDH- you need to be next! Come on, then!

haha good idea perhaps I should get some sort of plastic syringe and push his super sperm up there! Im so worried about germs. my hubby is clean, dont get me wrong, but I do worry about him having a tiny bit of dirt on him and me getting an infection. 

I think once the spotting is done that should be fine, and I dont think sex would start it again as the wound is high up in my uterus but you never know....i dont really understand exactly why its still bleeding anyway (it was only 1 cm in size and they cauturize it) but then again I never understand how I can have so much blood during my period either!! 
it says no strenuous activity for 2 weeks on my hospital sheet, but FS said I could have sex once the bleeding stops. Guess I will have to lay there while it happens!!

awww I wish so hard that this pregnancy turns into the blissful experience you had with your 7 yr old. we dont talk about her much, its usually about TTC. is it amazing being a mother? does she know you are trying? and is your hubby the father? sorry if too personal I just have a feeling he isnt with the age gap I thought you might have mentioned that before.


----------



## NDH

You will most definitely BE pregnant for most of 2011 though. Absolutely.


----------



## nypage1981

But hey if you did muster up some baby making time, his swimmers may even be more super. duper since you've taken a few days off. Just go with the flow. Sunday is 3 days away so if it is that day you may be all good!

My OH is not her dad but a very amazing step dad. Her dad and I have a good relationship and its a good situation. Being her mommy brings me to tears with pride. It's my best job in this life for sure. She doesn't know we are trying or pregnant yet. She has been the only one for 7 years so its tough but will be fine. I do love being mommy and Ella though, that is for sure! 

Think ill wait a bit to tell her. I'm not ready yet. 

I hear you on the germs thing. I mean not to sound gross but men's thingy can have little germs on them from the day, and they dont wipe after peeing! After my miscarriage it was a while union is allow him without a condom which we never use but I was paranoid of infection. Just be careful and maybe have him shower right before? That to me, would feel ok and safe.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> But hey if you did muster up some baby making time, his swimmers may even be more super. duper since you've taken a few days off. Just go with the flow. Sunday is 3 days away so if it is that day you may be all good!
> 
> My OH is not her dad but a very amazing step dad. Her dad and I have a good relationship and its a good situation. Being her mommy brings me to tears with pride. It's my best job in this life for sure. She doesn't know we are trying or pregnant yet. She has been the only one for 7 years so its tough but will be fine. I do love being mommy and Ella though, that is for sure!
> 
> Think ill wait a bit to tell her. I'm not ready yet.
> 
> I hear you on the germs thing. I mean not to sound gross but men's thingy can have little germs on them from the day, and they dont wipe after peeing! After my miscarriage it was a while union is allow him without a condom which we never use but I was paranoid of infection. Just be careful and maybe have him shower right before? That to me, would feel ok and safe.

yes I was meaning to ask you all about that, I think hubby should maybe ejaculate a couple of days before what do you think, I didnt want stale spermies!! or you think its better to save it up? and believe me the germs on his thingy is exactly what I was thinking of!! I will definitely make him take a shower and inspect it lol I might not be able to go through with it!!!

oh thats great you have a good situation with her dad and hubby is an amazing step father. it must be such a nice feeling to create a baby with him too. a friend of mine had a baby when she was in her 20's but her marriage didnt last. when she was in her mid 30's she met another guy and married. they tried for their own children for ages and even had 3 rounds of ivf but it never happened. they ended up adopting which was ok as her hubby had been adopted. I know she always wanted to have a child with him and Im not sure what changed with her body from 20's to 30's.

I do sometimes worry what if the polyp was nothing to do with it and my eggs are rotten or something. but I quickly get rid of those thoughts and just think of the current goal! 

I just looked at my sheets, last month I got a smiley face CD13 and thats actually on Saturday, and I think I ovulated CD14. so that would mean Id be best to BD saturday. hoping its a longer cycle and no smiley face, tonights 2nd line was very faint when I pulled it out so FX'd


----------



## nypage1981

If you have him ejaculated is do it tonight since you'd probably want to sfr Saturday and Sunday if your close to ovulation. That is if you can go through with it!

Maybe with your friend it was the male had issues? Idk just thinking. 

Have you had your variant reserve tested? Just wondering as you expressed concern for your eggs. It could put your mind at ease to know the condition of your eggies. 

Adoption- I was begging OH to let's adopt a hold of 4 or 5 to bridge the gap between kids but so far no. I would really have liked to though. We need a bigger house though!
We have 2 rescue dogs, 1 cat, and one kid and a "cozy" little house!


----------



## flyingduster

haha baby, well vaginal scans are not an option for me, so unclear abdominal ones it is!

But I've already told the world! I told them all at around 7 weeks!! lol. It's all over my facebook (I have a weekly thing that comes up with an update, ie this morning it posted a wee blurb saying "I'm 11 weeks!" lol), I've told people in person, and told clients and everything. Everyone knows, so there's no secret for me to spill any more!!! lol.


Sarah, yup I think I am the first one who'll go into the first tri?? NY is close behind me though (6 days)... And technically I think it's not second tri until 13 weeks anyway!

I'm so pleased your bleeding is slowing down hun! I hope it stops soon and you are in the mood this weekend!! lol.


ny, UGH! I'm so sorry you had another blob!!! I'm glad you heard the heartbeat again though, but ugh... sucks. I hope it all clears up ASAP and you have a wonderful happy pregnancy hun!! :hugs: I think talking to the baby is good. Grow lil baby, grow!!!


NDH! Wow, FX for a BFP!!! I had no idea you were at this stage too, sooo close! FX FX FX!!! 



heh, both my dogs are rescues as well, and 4 of my 6 rats are too... lol! The cats aren't though (My boss used to breed burmese, and a few years ago she offered me a choice of either a Christmas bonus [cash] or a kitten... lmao! Guess what I chose! Hubby had to get one too, as they were born on his birthday, and I raised the litter myself so they're my babies, even if they're not 'rescues'!)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hey sarah, well its a positive thing if youve read that many women get preggo in their second month. you go for it then as soon as the bleeding stops.

unfortunately society always frowns upon people who live their lives a little out of the norm and theres nothing you can do about it. when we got married, we knew what was coming for us so we said if we ever got stares or something from people, we would just think they were staring because we were celebrities or really good looking ! lol !!

and now im past the point of caring about what people think because if they wish to be rude based on our age difference, then theyre narrow minded and havent seen the world and are just not worth talking to.

i dont know about the NT scan to be honest, i dont know if i want to go for it as you know what a worrier i am, even if im given some odd numbers of one in a 1000, i may still be worrying, knowing the kind of person i am, so i may skip it altogether. the doctor said oh looking at your age i dont think it should be a problem but he gave me a leaflet which said the contrary !!

anyway i dont know if i should worry myself about it by going for the scan, maybe after 12 weeks i should just sit back and enjoy it as first trimester is basically the survival stage for most pregnant women and when it sinks in and helps us stay at ease is usually after the much awaited 12 week scan

ny, are you sure your no constipated and it could be a result of that? i mean if you are pushing too hard, it could cause a little spotting and stuff?

funny they wouldnt give you a scan and as NDH says, go to dubai ? maybe because here its all insurance covered and as many scans as they give you, they get that much payment of the insurance companies so scanning.. no problemo here !! although the obgyn ive decided to stick with, marcus, says i dont think you need a scan every week for no reason, i dont know how safe it is and i shall you after two weeks !

and i was thinking yikes ! im so used to a weekly or more, what am i going to do ! but then the 6th of april makes me about 10 weeks so the fetus should look much better then !

NDH and sarah, i really do hope you guys get your BFP's soon xxx


----------



## NDH

Thanks Preethi.

So tomorrow will be CD1 - started spotting tonight. I'll put my ticker up too, I just wanted to see if I taking it down would help me not obsess. I did have a less obsessive cycle but don't think it had anything to do with the ticker lol.

So onto lucky cycle 27.


----------



## Huggles

Fx'd it'll be the magic cyle NDH! :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

NY- I seem to remember he was tested and ok, she would talk about it being her. Too bad, but as he was adopted he was more than fine with adopting.
Well we didnt end up doing anything last night, so would have to take care of hubby tonight. But then Im thinking perhaps just wait till Saturday and if Im not bleeding anymore attempting a session and then Sunday too. that way I get all of the first load and then a 2nd. sorry sounds awful, the things we talk about!!!! I am still bleeding, its very watery dark brown. Im also feeling a little crampy / tender 'up there' and of course started worrying about infection but I dont have a fever so I think Im fine.

I havent had my eggs tested but I will ask about that next time. Do you know how they test for it? I dont want to go for any surgery for a while so if they need to go up there I will wait! I have a post op next month and she said to try naturally for about 4 months then come to see her to talk about options like Clomid.

awww your house sounds lovely and cosy. did you get a big dumping of snow there recently? we got a big dumping on wednesday and I was glad it was the day after my op not the day of.

when will your doppler arrive?? I think you said hubby ordered one. Im sure that will be nice to be able to use that. and so when is your next doctors apt?

oh wow your ticker says your baby can now do rolls and stretches!

flying - we will have to have a celebration for our first girl getting into 2nd tri, what date do you think it will be? I will order cake to be sent around the world LOL.

thats so cute you have told everyone! I will tell my sister and 2 friends who know we are TTC. My mum said she didnt want to know till 3 months as shes a big worrier. Thats why Id love to get a bfp by June so I can tell her when she comes late August. I have visions of wearing a cute tshirt saying hi nanny or something.

what kind of dogs do you have? I have 3 jack russells. And rescue rats I didnt know there was such a thing how cute!!!!

babyhopes - I like the sound of this marcus! its not long to the 10 week scan, oh Im so excited for all of you. I wish the next couple of weeks could go quicker, I will be in the boring 2WW (or maybe not if we dont end up BDing so it will be even more boring!) and all of you will be waiting for your milestones.

I dont think you should have that NT scan if it will only make you worry. You've already said that you would give birth whatever the outcome so why have the stress. I am not sure if I will, perhaps due to my age I should but its such a difficult thing.

I agree with what you say about society, and I think you sound like a very mature person so its silly to think people might say you shouldnt be with your hubby. From your small photo you look lovely together so I doubt you get stares unless they are thinking wow who is that beauty!! Luckily hubby and I look about the same age, I look younger and he looks older. He has started to lose a little of his hair in the front so that helps him look older. I am trying to lose 30 pounds as I feel weight makes you look older but I love my food and havent been able to!

ndh - awww sorry about the spotting. I wish we could have a crystal ball and know when you and I will be getting our bfps! we can be happy that we have women around the world praying for us and this has been a lucky thread so it has to happen for us soon! so did you feel better about this last cycle being that you didnt obsess as much? I think it would be good for you to continue what you did this month, it has to be better for your body and soul. its crazy how hard it really is to get pregnant, so much has to line up and work in the one month. thats why Im not too convinced I will suddenly get pregnant now the polyp has gone, as theres still all the other factors that have to line up. dont ever give up hope ndh, there are so many women on here who get their bfp out of the blue after months and years of trying. it will happen!

mummy- where are you and how are you

huggles- how are you doing, whats your plan of action with doctors apts right now?

phew that was a long post, see what happens when Im on bed rest!! im going for a reflexology appointment today. talk to you all later :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

I'm here.... just had a few days with little internet activity... mostly because I've been ill. Had a gastro bug that my darling daughter passed on! 

Poor Lottie's been so ill... I've done nothing but wash bedding and her clothes. Monday night, she had 4 sessions of getting ill in the middle of the night, all required pyjama and bedding change. for the last few days she's had a runny tummy and each poonami requires a change of clothes as the nappy can not handle that level of explosion. Wednesday she was in 6 different outfits! :dohh:

Anyway.... I'm resigning on Monday. I'm giving them a months notice and I'm pulling Lottie out of nursery at the end of Easter. I can't have her this ill... it's unfair on her.. it's unfair on me, because I can't go to work, so I feel like a bad employee and a bad wife as I don't get paid if I don't go to work and it's unfair on Mike because on days like today when I HAD to go to work, he had to look after Lottie and have conference calls at the same time! :(

Anyway... enough about me...

Sarah hope all is okay! Good luck for this weekend! 
NDH... so sorry to hear about the spotting! :( :dust: for this cycle!! 
Baby.. glad the haematoma is gone!! 
Flying..happy 11 weeks hun! :dance:
Huggles... good luck for those blood tests today!
Ny... sorry to read about the blob :( I hope all is okay!!


----------



## sherylb

I am going to get my HSG and progesterone levels checked in a few.


----------



## MummyCat

good luck Sheryl!! :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I am going to get my HSG and progesterone levels checked in a few.

oooh goood luck!!! let us know how it goes


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> I'm here.... just had a few days with little internet activity... mostly because I've been ill. Had a gastro bug that my darling daughter passed on!
> 
> Poor Lottie's been so ill... I've done nothing but wash bedding and her clothes. Monday night, she had 4 sessions of getting ill in the middle of the night, all required pyjama and bedding change. for the last few days she's had a runny tummy and each poonami requires a change of clothes as the nappy can not handle that level of explosion. Wednesday she was in 6 different outfits! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway.... I'm resigning on Monday. I'm giving them a months notice and I'm pulling Lottie out of nursery at the end of Easter. I can't have her this ill... it's unfair on her.. it's unfair on me, because I can't go to work, so I feel like a bad employee and a bad wife as I don't get paid if I don't go to work and it's unfair on Mike because on days like today when I HAD to go to work, he had to look after Lottie and have conference calls at the same time! :(
> 
> Anyway... enough about me...
> 
> Sarah hope all is okay! Good luck for this weekend!
> NDH... so sorry to hear about the spotting! :( :dust: for this cycle!!
> Baby.. glad the haematoma is gone!!
> Flying..happy 11 weeks hun! :dance:
> Huggles... good luck for those blood tests today!
> Ny... sorry to read about the blob :( I hope all is okay!!

oh no you poor thing :-( and lottie too. is it common for this to happen when they are in nurserys then? I had no idea. and wow thats a lot of work for you, and then you get sick :growlmad: I hope you all get much better very soon :hugs:

huggles didnt realizes blood tests were today good luck!


----------



## MummyCat

Some kids struggle with the bugs at nursery... I think Lottie picked up croup once and is now more likely to get it again (which she did as we returned from SA) and then once recovered.. she got the bug after one day back! :dohh:

Saying that... not all kids have a problem! It's just Lottie was perfectly healthy until we started nursery! :(


----------



## Huggles

I had the HCG blood tests today, but when i went to get the results they weren't in yet :( then i had to go for my facial so by the time that was finished the lab was closed, so only getting the results in the morning (hopefully first thing! As soon as i can get hubby to get out of bed and ready to go).

First appointment (I only see my obgyn, no midwives, and get a scan at every app) is 14 April - 8 weeks exactly.


----------



## Huggles

MummyCat said:


> Saying that... not all kids have a problem! It's just Lottie was perfectly healthy until we started nursery! :(

My friend's daughter is the same. When she's home she's fine. As soon as she goes back to nursery (creche) she gets sick. Last year her grandma came to live with them for 3 months so that she could get properly better and get her immune system nice and strong again. She was fine that whole time. One day back in creche and she was sick again.

They now moved creches and she seems to be better at the new one.


----------



## MummyCat

Problem is, that's the best nursery in our area! :dohh: 

Nevermind... I'll wait till she's three and gets it for free and then send he in again! by then it'll be bigger rooms etc so hopefully less likely to be so ill! 

Hope you get the results tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

NDH, goood luck for this next cycle! I know you WILL get pregnant soon... it has to be soon... :hugs:


Baby, the new doc sounds great! I know it'll be hard to wean off the scans, but I think it'll be a good thing to do!!!

I'm of two minds with the NT scan too. The midwife tells us that if we decide on the day we can still go in for the scan and just tell them we don't want the NT check done and it'll just be a normal dating scan... But I dunno, I think if there's a high risk, I would want to know. I don't want to do the blood test that risks miscarriage though, so we'll never know for sure until it's born, but I think I'd like to know if there is a high risk or not... *sigh* we'll see what we decide! lol!


Mummy! Ugh that sounds horrible! Poor Lottie, and poor you!! Sending healing thoughts around the world to you both.... :hugs:


sherylb & Huggles; good luck with the HCg levels! I got a blood test done but never got the results (midwife said she'll only need to talk to me about them if they're abnormal, so I'm happy they were fine!) and I only got the one test done! lol.


Sarah, I'll be at 13 weeks the day after my scan; 8th April. (Which will be the 7th for you guys) and it's at 13 weeks that I will officially be OUT of the first trimester! :D

We told everyone cos there was no way we were going to be able to keep it a secret from our parents, and once we told them there was only one other person that really had to hear it from us directly (my boss, who's like a mum to me) so we told her too. And once we'd told all them, there wasn't really any point in keeping it a secret any longer, so we told the world! lol! It's been great though, cos soooo many things have had to be changed and sorted around the fact I'm pregnant, so it's a whole lot easier having them sorted already than having to wait another 2 weeks! Like, I'm supposed to be sitting my masters exam in august this year, but no WAY do I want to go through that stress while 7 months pregnant! But the workshop that you have to attend before the exam, is in only 2 weeks time; and you have to pre-book & pre-pay for it so I had to explain why I wasn't going to do the workshop several weeks ago! lol. And I've been asked to steward a dog show in November. Ahh. no. lol! I'm not spending a whole weekend away when I have a tiny baby! lol! OMG! I'm gonna have a tiny baby in nov!!! lmao

Oh, and my dogs, one is a JRT cross, the other is a standard poodle. And yup, there's one HECK of a lot of people who get a pet rat for the kids, and a year later they don't want it any more and get rid of it. Poor thing is grown up so not as cute as a baby, and they only live for 2-3 years so after one year it's already getting to middle aged and no one wants them!! :( There is actually organisations for rescuing and rehoming rats, just like a shelter for dogs or something! So I've always got the odd rescue rat around. :)



I hope all your ladies are doing wonderfully! Sarah & NDH I KNOW you ladies will be pregnant in no time and we'll all have stories to share for a long time to come yet!!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh god i just typed so much and it all went away because i pressed a wrong button on the laptop !!! arrrrghhh

sarah, yeah i dont think ill be doing the NT scan , got a different issue now as i am happy and comfortable in dubai what with mum being around and everything and dh had this job interview a while back and we didnt hear from them for a while so we thought it was not going to work out and then i fell pregnant and we thought, all in good timing..

the thing is they have approached him now and its good pay and everything and DH really wants to go..but there is one tiny issue. ...

its in blooming australia !!!

dh loves australia and has been living there for 6 years and gained a passport out of it too.. he always wanted to go back and we were eventually always going to go to oz, but now what with me being pregnant, i dont know how i can cope with 16 hours of flight and staying in a hotel and then finding a house and setting up and everything, all whilst being pregnant into 2nd tri !!!

i thought id have mum around here and everything would go smoothly and we'd have baby and then move, but dh says this oppurtunity wont come again, its for general managers position and the company is paying for all our relocating costs.. everything.

and im in a fix as he spoke to me about this during dinner tonight with such a sad face because he is not enjoying his current job and wants to move, but im thinking, how am i going to go with my pregnancy and then ive got to find a doctor and everything and i was hoping mum would be there here to teach me lots that i would need to know about baby care !! it is my first after all.. 

anyway i told dh we would talk about it as he needs to get back to them this week.. god its going to be a toughie..

sorry youre going through those cramps and bleeding, hopefully it will pass on real soon..and youll have your bfp by the time you want it, before your family arrives !!xx

i was just praising you so much to dh today on our way out.. saying shes so genuinely nice and is one hell of a nice woman..who is really happy for other people.. he knows you too because ive shown him your pic before on the website.. :) xx

mummy, sorry about lottie, good decision about the nursery !! fx'd for her recovery !!

yay flying.. cant wait for you to have your scan and then youll be in second tri.. !!! xxx

all the best for your blood work results huggles. xx

im off for my injections tomorrow.. yuck


----------



## sherylb

I wont gey my results back until Monday. Have to go in before work and do bloods again. Cost me 2 x 116.40 today and another 116.40 Monday. They are putting the rest of the bloodwork off til May and hoping Medicaid kicks in.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> oh god i just typed so much and it all went away because i pressed a wrong button on the laptop !!! arrrrghhh
> 
> sarah, yeah i dont think ill be doing the NT scan , got a different issue now as i am happy and comfortable in dubai what with mum being around and everything and dh had this job interview a while back and we didnt hear from them for a while so we thought it was not going to work out and then i fell pregnant and we thought, all in good timing..
> 
> the thing is they have approached him now and its good pay and everything and DH really wants to go..but there is one tiny issue. ...
> 
> its in blooming australia !!!
> 
> dh loves australia and has been living there for 6 years and gained a passport out of it too.. he always wanted to go back and we were eventually always going to go to oz, but now what with me being pregnant, i dont know how i can cope with 16 hours of flight and staying in a hotel and then finding a house and setting up and everything, all whilst being pregnant into 2nd tri !!!
> 
> i thought id have mum around here and everything would go smoothly and we'd have baby and then move, but dh says this oppurtunity wont come again, its for general managers position and the company is paying for all our relocating costs.. everything.
> 
> and im in a fix as he spoke to me about this during dinner tonight with such a sad face because he is not enjoying his current job and wants to move, but im thinking, how am i going to go with my pregnancy and then ive got to find a doctor and everything and i was hoping mum would be there here to teach me lots that i would need to know about baby care !! it is my first after all..
> 
> anyway i told dh we would talk about it as he needs to get back to them this week.. god its going to be a toughie..
> 
> sorry youre going through those cramps and bleeding, hopefully it will pass on real soon..and youll have your bfp by the time you want it, before your family arrives !!xx
> 
> i was just praising you so much to dh today on our way out.. saying shes so genuinely nice and is one hell of a nice woman..who is really happy for other people.. he knows you too because ive shown him your pic before on the website.. :) xx
> 
> mummy, sorry about lottie, good decision about the nursery !! fx'd for her recovery !!
> 
> yay flying.. cant wait for you to have your scan and then youll be in second tri.. !!! xxx
> 
> all the best for your blood work results huggles. xx
> 
> im off for my injections tomorrow.. yuck

awww thanks, I think you are lovely too :hugs:

and WOW what a development. let me ask you: if you werent pregnant would you be excited and wanting to move? I know it seems overwhelming....but think about how this might be a really good life you could build for your baby...hubby would be happy and its a good position from the sound of it. where in australia would it be?

my mum is in england so I know how hard it is thinking of being alone, but I plan on having her over for 3 months when I have a baby...can your mum do that or does she work? mine is retired. and even though my mum will be with me things have changed so much since we were babies I wouldnt really count on her for advice! my mother in law is younger but I think she is going to be annoying with the advice...almost too much help is annoying too. I think all new parents struggle through but it all works out in the end, and what a lovely bonding experience.

my best friends hubby is in the army so they move a lot. she was in germany when she gave birth away from everyone but is now in england. they are hoping to go to australia one day too. thing is, you will be fine just the 2 of you if you have to make it work. 

if you decided to go for it when would you move, sounds like 2nd tri? im sure most of it could be worked out without you having to traipse around pregnant! my sister came to see me when she was 8 months pregnant, thats an 8 hour flight but she was fine. I think you are more worried because if the issues you are having now, but so many people fly in 2nd tri.

gl tomorrow :flower:


----------



## NDH

Sarah, thanks, I really did enjoy having a nonstressful cycle this month. I will definitely try to continue that. This is the first time in years where AF has come and I feel at peace. I know it will happen and as long as we continue doing what we can that's all we can do and worry will not help. Now that I am aware of when exactly it is that I ovulate (until coming to BnB it was really a guessing game for me and I think before that we totally kept missing the window. Anyway, gonna give it another few months of not stressing but making sure we BD at least twice in my fertile window before seeing a doctor to get checked out. I know most people would say to go now, but if we've been missing the window all this time then I want to give my body a chance to prove it before getting all stressed out about the possibility something might be wrong.

Preethi, that is amazing news and it's no wonder you don't know what to do. I'm so glad I wasn't pregnant when we moved here. It really is an incredible opportunity for your DH though... and if he already has citizenship too that's huge. One thing to consider though - you'll have to consider the health care factor. Pregnancy is covered by Medicare, but you have to have at least temporary residency, and I know from experience that spousal residency takes longer than they say (we were told 3 months from Canada which is one of the quickest countries and it took 6 months meanwhile we were separated that whole time as we applied before he came and therfore couldn't enter the country til it arrived). However, if you're already pregnant you can file an appeal to expedite it and I'm sure they will. Also maybe your DH's job will have enough benefits that you'll be covered anyway. But I would definitely advise looking into it as one of the considerations you make. Second tri is the best time to be flying though, so in that respect the timing does work out well. And I'm sure you could fly your mom to Australia to help with the final stages of pregnancy and the baby as well. Visitors can stay for up to three months without any special visas.


----------



## flyingduster

Wow baby!!! What a decision to make!!!! I can't really offer any advice at all, but I agree with NDH & Sarah! If it's something you'd do if you weren't pregnant, and something you want to do with your life, it'd perhaps be easier to move in 2nd tri than to try to move with a young baby...? Hopefully your mum will be able to come over the few weeks before you're due to be with you over that first time of trying to get used to the whole 'mum' thing! But do find out about health care stuff, NDH has given some good advice about that for you; you don't want to be missing out on the care you need!!!

Also, which will you regret more? Moving now and not being with your mum when you need her (if she couldn't fly over), or not moving and missing out on the job and new life? Go with your heart hun. :hugs:


Very very exciting and scary though! But I wish you sooooooo much luck, and I'm sending prayers that you can make a decision and be happy in your heart with your choice. :hugs:




AFM, we got the photos back from that photo shoot we had last month!
me & hubby:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1498.jpg

me and hubby on the right, my brother & his fiancée at the back/left, and my dad & step mum in the front
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1497.jpg

so neat to know these pics are when I was 6.5 weeks pregnant! hahaha.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Sarah and NDH and flying for all your advice.. im sure my mum would be able to fly over for three months.. that wouldnt be an issue.. its just the finding the house and settling in a new place etc.. all while im hormonal and pregnant, just worried it will add stress to our lives.. but it was going to be a part of the plan so.. maybe it would work out.. lets see.. i know its covered by medicare, dh says that his company should cover some insurance costs.. apparently for oz, if you have a child with dh, then it gives you automatic permanent residency.. if not, then you have to wait for temp visa like ndh says.. but he says his work can sort it out for his?

his work place is in castlemaine, an hour and half outside of melbourne and we would probably be staying in the bendigo town region area.. its going to be a huge change, if i agree to do this, i just hope i have the strength to adjust to all this change .. ive lived in dubai city all my life and always in apartments, now to suddenly change to a town type, regional, outskirts.. house type .. i dont know.. 

mum dosent work so it should be ok, but its also like my dad, brother and sister would not get to meet my first born.. and all my relatives who live in dubai., its like i have one big family and it would have been nice to have their support.. 

but i guess at some stage i have to be mentally strong.. and make a move because otherwise i would always be dependent on someone for support emotionally..

off to the hospital now.. to get my injections and i had a bad dream last night about the baby.. dont know why im having nightmares every night.. its funny. !!

xxxxx love to all. xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

went for my injections today and had a wee scan.. baby's head to toe, is now measuring 9 weeks and two days !! HB of 180.

when i went on thursday to the docs, i was 8 weeks and 6 days and now im 9 weeks and 2 days, how is that possible? and this is all by measuring the baby from head to toe. CRL measurement.

guess ill be changing my tickers more often until 12 weeks !


----------



## babyhopes2323

I think whats actually happening is that the baby is catching up to my LMP ? and then finally i will be able to date my actual last period date on my ticker which is 17th of jan. it has been adjusted from the 26th of jan because i ovulated late and now its catching up so everytime i have a scan and they tell me im further on, then i can change my ticker and now ive reached upto the 20th of jan so probably soon by 12 weeks i will be able to date it as the 17th.


----------



## Huggles

Babyhopes, they measure Crown to Rump length, not head to toe. They only start measuring head to toe after about 20 weeks. Interesting how the dates keep changing though.

Sounds like quite a big decision you have to make re moving to Australia. I hope you make the decision that you are happiest with and that it all works out fine.

Sheryl - why are you having so many blood tests?

flyingduster - nice pics! :thumbup:

AFM - got my results back today - 1802 :happydance:
(same day last pg was 1363)


----------



## sherylb

I am just having the 2 tests. I am not sure what they usually do for the 8 week appointment but my doctor's assistant told me they usually do a full workup at that appointment. Now that I have had my two tests I probably won't want to see the dr until 12 weeks when hopefully the appointment will be paid for by medicaid. I would say the difference is our different countries and it's just how they do things here.


----------



## sarahincanada

flying awww you guys look soooo cute!!! they are really nice photos.

preethi yay for everything growing!! you definitely have a hard decision, but try not to think of the 'what ifs' and think of the positives. I also left my whole family to live in canada as the standard of living is so much better over here and I loved the lifestyle. Im often sad thinking about how I only see my nieces once a year or dont talk to my sister that much. but I just make an effort (perhaps more effect than if I lived near to them) and we are still all really close. when my dad died 8 years ago I felt bad I hadnt seen him that much the previous years as I was in Canada. But ultimately you have to live your own life and do your best.
you have to focus first on your own family....you, hubby and beanie. everything else will fall into place.

huggles that is great news!!

hope everyone else has a lovely weekend. Im still taking it easy, still a little bit of bleeding. Im soooo hoping I dont get a smiley face tonight, Im not sure if Im ready to BD. going to go out with hubby for lunch and start spring cleaning


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl, ok, that makes sense. I think the full work-up they're talking about is probably what i had at 10 weeks last time which is where they check rubella immunity, bloody type, rhesus antibodies, and a various other things.

The HCG & progesterone (the two you're having now) is probably just done slightly differently cos of the different countries as you said.

Hope you get onto medicaid before your first appointment!
I have to pay for everything here and i must admit it does add up to an enormous amount, especially since i will need even more appiontments this time around. Oh well, as long as I get to take my baby home at the end of it I don't mind.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yes huggles, i know they measure in CRL, i actually thought maybe others wouldn't know so thought id mention it as head to toe and thats why i also added in CRL. :)


yep, its definetely a big change but nothing is decided yet, ill leave it upto hubby to get back to them.. theres going to be another meeting if he accepts to push it further so we will take it from there, based on how everything goes.. xx
sarah.. im sure the bleeding will go away soon, put your feet up and relax instead of cleaning etc, apparently thats supposed to stop bleeding ? they asked me to do that when i had the hematoma.. so maybe it should help?

i totally understand what you mean and i know i now have to think about the three of us, so lets see how it goes from here :hugs:


nice pics flying.. its lovely to see you and put a face to the people we are talking to everyday.. xx
xxxxx


----------



## sherylb

Huggles -- I saw in the November thread that you have a scan every appointment. I didn't realize they were charging you for all of those. That's crazyness! I am probably on the side with the girl that is on Medicaid and they will only pay for 1 unless something is wrong. I will hopefully know something soon.


----------



## Huggles

Yip, we don't really get free healthcare here. 
We have medical aid, but you pay an arm and a leg for that, so we are on the Hospital Plan option which is the cheapest but they only pay hospital fees, so they will cover the birth and that's it. We pay for everything else. It lands up costing a small fortune! But as long as i get to take my baby home at the end of it I don't really mind. (plus i get to see him/her nice and often ;) )


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarah.. im sure the bleeding will go away soon, put your feet up and relax instead of cleaning etc, apparently thats supposed to stop bleeding ? they asked me to do that when i had the hematoma.. so maybe it should help?

hi hunny bunny. yes I decided to take it easy, earlier this morning I felt quite crampy and so went and lay down. we just went for lunch and Im going to go watch tv in bed :thumbup: its such a small amount of blood, very watery so it should dry up soon. I really hope my ovulation will be delayed a bit! this time last month I got a smiley face so we will see tonight :dohh:


----------



## MummyCat

Hope you're all feeling okay! 

Sarah hope the bleeding stops soon! 

Baby, tough decision to make... hope it all becomes clear as to which is the best option as you discuss all the finer details together. 

Flying, thanks for sharing the pics... they're lovely!! How awesome that you were preggers in them :D Something you'll remember everytime you see them! 

Huggles... lovely numbers hun! :hugs:

Sheryl, hope the blood work all come back okay! and that you get the medical cover sorted.

NDH, I completely understand why you want to give your body a few more months!! Hope it happens soon!!

NY... hope you're okay hun! :flower:


AFM, nothing to report.


----------



## sarahincanada

I just got my smiley face on my ov test :growlmad:
good news is that I seem to now be regular as its the exact CD day as last month and probably now on a 28 day cycle.
bad news is that I still have a little blood and I dont think hubby will want to try and Im not too enthused either.
means I will definitely not be giving birth this year!
I will probably see how the discharge is in the morning and perhaps attempt one session if very light, but probably wont.
oh well, at least it will mean we will be raring to go and healthy for next cycle.


----------



## flyingduster

Aww Sarah! Bugger you got a smiley face so soon!!! But yay that you're regular... And there's still a chance yet, maybe go and find that syringe... haha! But hey, in the end perhaps next month is *the* month?? :hugs:

Wow, I forget how lucky we are with free public health care, and when pregnant even the regular doctors appointments and everything is free... The only thing I'm having to pay for is the NT check cos it's only done by a private hospital (normal scans are done at the public hospital and are free though) and it's pretty cheap... 


Baby, I can't even imagine the turmoil you're going through to try and decide, and the pressure to have to have a decision by a certain day won't be easier either!!! :hugs: I know you will both go with what is best for you all, and I wish you all the best in whatever happens hun!!!!

I have heard that they can be several days off in the measurements the further along you go. Initially it's pretty much X measurement = Y age, but as they grow more and more, there can be variations a lot. Each bub develops slightly differently, and some develop faster than others; just like when they're out of the womb; some are walking at 10 months, others don't walk until 18 months... Even when soooo tiny, they can start to have a variation of a few days difference, so perhaps your lil one had a growth spurt! haha! At any case, YAY that it's healthy and growing so well!!!!!!!! :D 



Oh! And I finally got a photo of my beanie I knitted! Pleas excuse the horrible photos (I HATE trying to get a photo of myself! I feel so stupid! lol)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1499.jpg
(obviously it's taken in the bathroom mirror! Which is old and has a lot of flaws in it, giving the weird speckles on the pic... lol)

this one has better colour but I found it hard to get a better angle showing more beanie:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1510.jpg


----------



## Huggles

cool beanie flying :thumbup:

Sarah, sorry you got the :) already :hugs: As you said though, at least you are now regular. Fx'd you do manage to get one session in, but if not, fx next month is the magic month.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sarah, sorry about the blood and smiley face at the same time. it can be so annoying.. but hey even if you dont get preggers this month and you do next month.... atleast you will still be pregnant this year even if your not going to give birth this year.. it will be amazing for you i promise. 
:hugs:

i hope you get preggers as you want to time it to tell the family. xxx

flying.. thats awesome.. you can knit so well. wow you are skilled. i couldnt knit to save my life, i wouldn't know how to hold the needle even !!

got some friends over for lunch so nothing more to report, except i had some chinese last night it was in the fridge from the night before.. but dont know it was because of that, i only had a very small portion and i was so sick and nauseous but i didnt throw up. couldn't even sleep properly..

dh made some nice chicken, tomato, asparagus onion thing on the hob and gave it to me with some shredded cheese and normally i would have eaten it, but i just ran to open the windows to get the smell out and pushed the bowl away from me saying sorry.. no cant do !

flying.. im still worried about the NT scan and had a bit of an argument with DH over it. told him i cant believe you would want me to test and make a decision !! there is no way in hell im going through a second termination and ive seen my beanie grow and grow from so many scans and i love it too much already to even contemplate anything.. 

doc said considering my age i would not have an issue, but i dont know why i feel inclined but at the same time i just dont want to do it and cause unnecessary worry because even if he gives me a vague ratio of risk, i will be paranoid until the birth and i dont want to deal with that. id rather just try and relax and enjoy this pregnancy or all my crazy worries and arguments over things is going to affect this child. so ive asked dh to promise me he wont make me go for the scan and i told him i just cant put myself through risking anything as most women who also get a high ratio, end up giving birth to normal babies and ive seen their testimonials.. they say its crazy unnecessary worry for all the additional months to go.

i may speak to my doc about it in the next appointment again about this, but right now, i think ill be a no go for this one. xx

hope everyone else is doing ok. xx


----------



## flyingduster

aww Baby, there is no way anyone can force you to do the NT check if you don't want to hun! :hugs: I'm still a bit unsure about it too, but I don't think I'll decide until the day! lol! 

So sorry you feel sick too! Ugh! It doesn't last forever though... at least it better not! lol

haha, than thanks for the compliments on the knitting! I haven't knitted in ages, I learned as a child and have knitted on and off all my life really. I don't know anything fancy at all, just how to start, stop, make it bigger and smaller! lol!!! All the loops and twists and everything I have no idea about. lol. I could probably figure it out with online tutorials, but I don't care much.

I've found baby bootie patterns now and am trying one out!!! :D


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah... oh phooey for the smiley face!! :( I would try not to be too upset about missing this month, your body's gone through a lot... you could probably do with the time to recover! Making your body fit and strong for next cycle! Cos you'll be catching that egg soon!!! :hugs:

Flying, I love the beanie and great shots hun!!! Very talented indeed... I can't even knit a square properly without dropping a stitch or knitting to tightly.

Baby, Good job for telling Hubby howyou feel, I can't imagine he'd want you to go through what you did last time, so perhaps avoiding the nuchal scan is the best option... to avoid the stress completely! xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

yep, i think it makes sense.. but when youre there and youre at the docs and everything.. and its available you may feel why not.. but then the consequences of having the test also mean youre going to have to bear and put up with all the worries. so maybe i wont, ill control myself from getting it. lol

this evening, hubby and me are going to sit and talk and then reply to that email about the job so im nervous and am hoping we come to a good conclusion in the end. i cant help but imagine what a 16 hour journey might do to my pregnancy. is it safe? how soon am i going to find a doctor so ill be able to know baby is doing ok etc.

lots of ifs and buts but we'll see. flying if i come to oz, then ill make sure DH brings me to NZ for a holiday and then probably get to meet you for all its worth, if you are willing !!! xx :)


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!! 

flying wow I cant believe you made that!! it looks so perfect! and how wonderful you can make some clothes for your beanie, I would love to be able to do that.

babyhopes, I think if you say to your hubby look Im willing to move away from my family and support you wanting this job, so in return please listen to my feelings about this scan and respect that I dont want to do it perhaps he will understand and see its all about compromise. I completely agree with you about the scan when you are not high risk at all. so many people get told bad news and end up with healthy babies so what is the point of all that worry. especially when you would not terminate regardless, theres no point. 

afm...well this morning I still have a smiley face and I only have some very lightly tinged cm, so I think we are going to attempt one session later!! and when I say session it will be hubby doing all the work and basically just depositing inside me!!! so it wont be a full attempt but I will feel better Ive done something.

I was so upset last night thinking we had to completely miss this month and Id have to wait another month from now to try, so thats 6 weeks till my next possible bfp, thats too long! I was saying to husband I only have about 20 cycles left until Im 40 and I need 9 months to make the baby. He is totally up for trying the deposit later :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

I decided against the NT because I have heard more stories about doctors encouraging termination than when the check shows nothing wrong than anything else. Plus I am 25 and have no family history so the doctors office agrees I am low low risk. 

Last night I started waking every two hours during the night and had a really hard time sleeping as a result.


----------



## Huggles

Sarah - i hope you get your deposit! :dust:

Sheryl - hope you get a better night's sleep tonight :sleep:


----------



## sherylb

Preethi -- something is wrong with your E-mail account. It is sending me spam. 1 yesterday and another today.


----------



## flyingduster

ohh baby, I hope you can come to a decision together tonight! And yes!!!! I'd LOVE to meet you at last! How amazing would that be!! :D

Flying is fine when you're pregnant, they only recommend you keep your feet on the ground after 36 weeks, but you'll be waaaaay before then hun, so it's totally safe with a normal pregnancy. :)


haha Sarah, FX for your lovely deposit and who knows, maybe it'll be exactly what you need and perfect timing....!!! Oooo, I'm excited for you already! haha!



AFM, these headaches are annoying, and ugh, I'm getting up 4+ times in the night to pee again! UGH! But otherwise I'm good. In slight shock that I'm heading quickly towards 12 weeks!??! haha. Having fun getting back into knitting though! :D


It's my poodles birthday today! I only got her as a 2 year old, but she's 5 now! My [fur] babies are getting older!!! :( lol

Happy birthday Paris!
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1373.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1389.jpg
(these pics are from last week, the weather is terrible today so doubt I'll get any today! lol)


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Sarah hun.... completely understand! Fingers crossed for later my dear!! At least you've given it a little chance, and then if it's not to be it's not to be for this cycle... but it only takes one :spermy: :hug:


----------



## sherylb

What a beautiful dog! Last night was the first night I got up more than once in the middle of the night to go. I had to get up every 2 hours like clockwork.


----------



## MummyCat

I just saw Sheryls post and thought... dog? what dog?? only to scroll up and see flying and I posted at the same time! :rofl:

Gorgeous pup!! :D So beautifully groomed too! :flower:


----------



## Huggles

Flying your doggy is gorgeous!


----------



## flyingduster

hahaha, thanks guys. I'd only just groomed her in those pics, so she was looking spiffy... she's a bit gross again now cos I skipped her usual weekly bath last week! lol! She's usually looking fairly good though as she's at work with me every day so is basically a walking business card for me! lol!!!

LOOOOK! I made a bootie! lmao
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1538.jpg

it's not perfect, I had to figure out several techniques I've never done before, but the next one will be better! hehehe.

Now to make it a pair... :)


----------



## Huggles

That bootie's gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sheryl, yes my account does have some spam on it. dont know how but i think changing the password should help. please ignore it , even getting me off your list may not help. try blocking me or something. 

sarah, yay for BD, and smiley face.. hoping you catch that eggy.. FX'D and praying !!

hes ok about the NT scan now, i made him promise he wouldnt force me to do it. thats a whole different issue from the oz move, but i get what your saying. actually theres another job he could do in sydney which i feel more comfortable with going and ive asked him to send his cv etc and lets see what happens with that, not saying no, but looks like we will be moving.xxx

flying, your poodle is just simply gorgeous and youre doing an excellent job with the grooming and not to mention the booties, they are so cute.. when i go over to oz, you can post me some hand knitted booties and stuff and id probably make it a business for you !! 

no seriously its good.. xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

flying - beautiful dog! do you do dog grooming as your job then?
and cute bootie too!

baby: Im glad that hubby is ok about the scan. when I was saying about the move I sometimes find with men they forget how accomodating WE are for them, so its good to gently remind them sometimes!! and omg I loved sydney, I plan to go there again sometime in the future so maybe one day we will have a drink by the harbour bridge with our babies!!

so we managed 2 deposits yesterday! last night the smiley face was no more so I probably ovulated late last night or perhaps it will be today.
so I wont be really enthusiastic for this cycle but at least I did something. Im really ok with it taking a couple of months anyway as Im trying to lose some weight and finally feel dedicated to actually losing it this time.

so Im in the 2ww, its going to be a boring one! all you pregnant ladies have to keep me entertained!!! NDH you just got your period so you are now in the other 2ww.


----------



## Huggles

Yay for 2 deposits! :dance:

Fx'd for you :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Morning ladies. Well it is here at least. 

Glad to see everyone is doing well! 

Sarah- good work, can't say you didn't try! Even when you really weren't in it much, you still pulled through. What a trouper:) 

Baby- You sure are strong for leaving your family behind with a new baby coming, but you must do what is right for yourself. Hope they can visit often and you find a good group of friends and support system where you live because you definately will need it being a new mom. Hope the move goes smoothly and easily. Flying in 2nd tri is the best time to do it. 

Flying- I love that dog! I saw a really neat Great Dane yesterday that looke3d like a cow. Then to make it an even stranger event, another Great Dane happened to walk in the store so there were 2 of them! What a strange coincidence since they're not the most common pet. Im short, so figure those dogs much too big for me, they're almost as tall as me! Hahaha. I love your poodle. So adorable. I've got some rescue muts:) 

Huggles, Sheryl, Mummy, NDH- HI! 

AFM- I still spot every day. And friday I was bleeding more than I have yet, so of course figured that was it and then after work we used the doppler and after like 45 minutes of searching found a faint HB. We have found it since too (but super hard to find, maybe my tilted uterus...). I just can't imagine how we would find a HB on doppler if something were wrong, but bleeding just seems like it is something bad. Hmmm. I hate this limbo stuff. I have a scan in about a week so not going to run to the doctor again, just keeping hope that each day I hear the HB means its still in there so no harm yet. I tell ya, if this all works out, it may easily make up my mind that 2 children are good enough for me. Not sure I can handle this again!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Morning ladies. Well it is here at least.
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing well!
> 
> Sarah- good work, can't say you didn't try! Even when you really weren't in it much, you still pulled through. What a trouper:)
> 
> Baby- You sure are strong for leaving your family behind with a new baby coming, but you must do what is right for yourself. Hope they can visit often and you find a good group of friends and support system where you live because you definately will need it being a new mom. Hope the move goes smoothly and easily. Flying in 2nd tri is the best time to do it.
> 
> Flying- I love that dog! I saw a really neat Great Dane yesterday that looke3d like a cow. Then to make it an even stranger event, another Great Dane happened to walk in the store so there were 2 of them! What a strange coincidence since they're not the most common pet. Im short, so figure those dogs much too big for me, they're almost as tall as me! Hahaha. I love your poodle. So adorable. I've got some rescue muts:)
> 
> Huggles, Sheryl, Mummy, NDH- HI!
> 
> AFM- I still spot every day. And friday I was bleeding more than I have yet, so of course figured that was it and then after work we used the doppler and after like 45 minutes of searching found a faint HB. We have found it since too (but super hard to find, maybe my tilted uterus...). I just can't imagine how we would find a HB on doppler if something were wrong, but bleeding just seems like it is something bad. Hmmm. I hate this limbo stuff. I have a scan in about a week so not going to run to the doctor again, just keeping hope that each day I hear the HB means its still in there so no harm yet. I tell ya, if this all works out, it may easily make up my mind that 2 children are good enough for me. Not sure I can handle this again!

haha it was so funny, neither of us was into it much and I think hubby really felt like he was just a deposit machine lol I just couldnt wait 6 weeks till the next interesting thing so at least the 2ww will be half exciting.

i wish the bleeding would stop :growlmad: its still brown though right? you must be one of those people who will spot through the first tri. glad you have the doppler and yay for your scan next week. I just cannot wait for you all to get into the 2nd tri. its like Im wishing away the next few weeks/months so you are in 2nd tri and I hopefully get my bfp.

Im going to try and book a massage this week and a chiro treatment. im really trying to take some time for me and take care of my body as it makes me less inclined to eat badly. when Im super busy and stressed I dont really care what I eat and eat lots of fast food which is terrible. Im not supposed to exercise for 1-2 weeks after my op, so I think at the end of this week I will start back slowly. I have 30 pounds to lose and really want to lose it this time, Ive half-assed attempted for too long! I could try for 10 pounds per month, then every month I dont get a bfp thats ok as I can try and lose another 10. but 10 in a month is a lot so may be unrealistic. I really want to be a fit mum! 

is everyone else in their ideal weight range? Im actually 50 pounds over what I was in my 20's, but 30 pounds that puts me in the overweight range. Im 5'10 and I carry it well, but I dont like the extra weight.


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> is everyone else in their ideal weight range? Im actually 50 pounds over what I was in my 20's, but 30 pounds that puts me in the overweight range. Im 5'10 and I carry it well, but I dont like the extra weight.

No, i'm about 17kg overweight. Not sure what that is in pounds - 35lb maybe?

But i do weigh less now than i did at the beginning of last year so i reckon that's good. I'm kind of hoping this pg will do the same as the last one. With the last one I lost 6kg during the first tri. Hoping the same will happen again. I had only jsut gained back those 6kg by 24 weeks and then i gave birth. I immediately lost 4 of those kg. I now weight the same as I did immediately after giving birth last year.

I'm also around 5 foot 10 i think - i'm 1.72cm. Also carry the weight well. When i went to the gp last year for a general check-up for life insurance application he weighed me and said that my weight isn't too bad considering my height - even though i know i'm 17kg overweight.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah.. good going on 2 x times.. that should cover it up im sure..? get a massage and get relaxed.. wow your 5'10" thats impressive !! im sure your weight dosent look so bad considering your height !! im just 5'5" so any weight i put on certainly shows !!

if i end up in sydney and you do come over.. it would be amazing and i would be thrilled to meet you !! with our babies. xx

NY, we havent moved just yet and i dont think it will happen soon, maybe over the course of the next two - three months based on which job he takes.. 

thats a lovely pic of you three on the beach.. and sorry about the spotting/ bleed.. wish it would just go away for you so you can relax for a while.. i couldnt stay still if it was me, even if i had an appointment in a weeks time, paranoid ol me would be up to the docs in an instant !! good on you for holding up and waiting.. xx let us know about the scan. mines in about 8 days as well. so 6th of april , cant wait.. 

afm, just sick sometimes and lightheaded nothing more..

love to all. xxxx


----------



## sherylb

My HCG level came back 5393 which they said was in the 4 week range but I was only 5+2 so I am satisfied with that. My prog was only 12.4 and should be 20 so I am on an additional pill until I am 12-13 weeks.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow this seems to be a thread taking progesterone!

Baby I do not get scans frequent because I don't believe it is 100% safe to do often. It's just my preference to wait since I've got one next week. Plus it was a weekend and in the US the only care you get on a weekend is emergency T the hospital and I'm not interested in that at all. Glad to have my doppler and hear bubs! 

Sarah I hope as you begin to work out you get bfp! That does help our reproductive. Yes, im about 15 lbs over what I want to be when I got my bfp. Not excited about weight gain. I argued about the doctors scale last week. Lol.


----------



## Huggles

Wow sheryl - that's an amazing HCG number! My number at 5+1 was 1802 (and last year same time was 1363). I bet you're having a girl! (i've heard they often get much higher numbers)


----------



## babyhopes2323

nypage, yeah here they dont work on fridays and saturdays and will scan you on emergency.. so its pretty much the same.


question to all.. do any of you , especially the ones further on like flying.. or nyp, feel a bump coming along..
? im so confused between the bump and bloat thing, i know bump is supposed to be harder than bloat, and i check myself everyday for some change, but obviously dont see much as im still early on and feel live got a bad bloat more than bump!! when can we actually start believing were having bumps? at week 15?

i took about two pics, and noticed slight difference one at 5 weeks and one at 8 ++

but dont know>?


----------



## sherylb

Huggles I don't know why but I thought you said 136,000 so I thought my level was much lower. I hope it's a girl.


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- ive been soooooo bloated. I didn't show until like 20+ weeks with my first but I was super skinny. Now, im chunkier and have major bloat happening. I feel 5 months. Its super hard to tell the diff between bloat and bump until the actual bump is there and you're like, "oh, I see that was all bloating!".


----------



## flyingduster

baby, the bump can start showing on 2nd/3rd+ time mums as early as 9-ish weeks, but for us first timers they say it doesn't really start showing until 14+ weeks, and it isn't until 20+ that we have a real baby bump to show off....

Skinny people will show it faster than overweight people. And I'm hugely overweight (always have been, though I'm fit and healthy, I just can't budge the weight! :() so I don't expect there to be a bump there for aaaaaagggees for me! I have plenty of fat though and combine that with the bloat I can stick my stomach out and look 30+ weeks already. lmao!

The bloat DOES make you look like you have a bit of a belly, but the thing about the bloat is that it varies across the day. For me it was ok in the morning, but by evening I was soooo bloated and gross... lol.

Apparently my uterus at this stage is around the size of a grapefruit, BUT it's still sitting down in my pelvis so doesn't show up yet (and with first timer muscles that haven't been stretched from the inside yet, they hold it in more too) so I will have to wait a while for a belly!


haha baby, I should make everyone on this thread a pair of booties and send them out! It'll be the BnB bootie club! HAHAHA!


ny; good luck hun! I _hope_ the bleeding is nothing to worry about and bub is fine! The fact you're able to find the heartbeat is great!!! :hugs:


Sarah; YAY for two deposits! lol, it's funny how he wasn't into it too, so it really was just 'deposits'! But yay for giving it a go anyway, and FX it might actually be allllll you need too! 
And yup, I'm a dog groomer! I won the last NZ Groomer Of The Year competition with Paris so I like to think I'm pretty good... haha!





AFM, time is going by, one day at a time. I'm about to start the next bootie this morning. Only 9 days till my scan! I sooooooo can't wait!! I'm feeling ok, only had to get up twice last night to pee so that's good! Wish I could eat more, as I get _starving_ at times but can then only eat a handful of food... Mind you it's nice to get hungry and not feel totally crap too!



Who here is going to find out the gender of their baby!? We're NOT. We're determined to wait until birth to properly meet our lil one. We have names already (months and months ago) so I don't care what gender it is! It's one of the worlds best surprises to wait and see, so I'm not keen to spoil it early! Well, that and I hear of far too many people who have "found out" the gender in a scan, bought heaps of themed stuff, and then have the baby only to find it's the other gender! So I'm not even gonna go there. :D


----------



## sherylb

We are going to find out. If it's a boy I am really going to have to prod DH to choose a reasonable name. Hoping it's a girl and it won't be an issue.


----------



## sarahincanada

huggles- yes thats 37 pounds so the same as me. If I lose 30 pounds I will be in the normal range, so I am going to try for that rather than trying to drop 50-60 lbs which is what I weighed all through my 20's (Im 203 now, used to be 140-150, and if I get to 174 my BMI will be normal not overweight). Annoying I did loose about 20 a while ago and then it all just crept back on. My doctor also doesnt say anything. My husband is 6ft and usually 220 and recently dropped to 210 and that panics me that I might weigh the same as him soon!!! so thats probably why Im more motivated.

I know when you are overweight that you dont have to gain as much in pregnancy, but you actually lost weight at the beginning, is that from being sick? I have heard of the weight re-distributing like from your arms to your bump so Id be happy with that!

sheryl- I dont know much about levels but that sounds good and Im so happy everything is going ok for you!

ny- awww love the new photo! I do remember you saying that you worked out hard the cycle you got your bfp. Im planning on starting at the end of this week. we have a new elipitcal and weight machine set at home. Im going to try working out morning and night to keep my metabolism going as I sit for long hours during the day. Im not very good at dieting so Im hoping to work it off more, and just cut down the calories. Anytime I restrict myself I end up giving up and binging. 15lbs is nothing Im sure its all bloat!

babyhopes I cant wait to see your lovely bloat/bump!

flying: thats so cool you are a dog groomer and wow NZ groomer of the year!!! you have many talents! and omg you do NOT look hugely overweight you cant be hugely surely. I know how hard it is to lose, Ive really struggled and in my 20's it was much easier.

As for gender scan I also feel like you and think this is the one big surprise you will have in your life and dont want to find out. but as nice as it sounds to have that wonderful surprise then I imagine myself being pregnant and wanting to know, as it might drive me crazy not to know. I also think if I knew the gender I wonder if I would bond more as I could picture the baby and talk to it imagining it as a boy or girl rather than just a baby. so I will let you know! the whole buying things thing I dont care about, I plan on decorating with browns and natural colours anyway. Where we live we have deer in the back behind us and so I want to have a bambi mural painted on the wall. you are creative so what are your ideas for the room??

omg I can wait for you all to post pics of your bumps and your babies rooms!! Im all excited now


----------



## NDH

Yay for hearing the hb Ny - even if it took a while that's got to be very reassuring.

Preethi, glad your hubby has relented on the NT testing. If you're against terminating then there's absolutely no need for it as then the only purpose it serves is to cause you to worry - and that will be bad for the baby. Plus I don't think it's all that accurate. I know so many women who didn't have great results but went on to have a perfectly normal, healthy baby. Also if you're now encouraging your hubby to apply for another job in Oz you've obviously come a long way! I'm only 4 1/2 hours from Sydney and it would be great to have someone else in the same time zone.

Sarah, yay that you're in the TWW with a chance! At least you won't feel like it's a wasted cycle, and you never know, this might just be the one.

Flying, well done on groomer of the year! No wonder your poodle looks so fab!

Sheryl, congrats on the excellent hCG numbers! What kinds of names does your hubby want for a boy that you'll have to talk him out of?


----------



## sherylb

The only name I have gotten out of him so far is Chuck Wagon.


----------



## Dew

It seems like a personal thread and a lucky one too...do you ladies mind me joining you? This is our first cycle trying to conceive after miscarriage early feb at 11 weeks. I am currently at 8-9 dpo, AF due on April 3. I am going through a rough phase and really hoping to gather some PMA on this forum. Thanks so much!


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl - Chuck Wagon?! :rofl: (i hope it's a girl for you too!)

Re finding out gender - we will definitely find out gender. Last time were lucky enough to find out at 13 weeks already, at the NT scan. HOping this time we'll be as lucky again.

Re bump vs bloat - last time i remember that when i prodded my belly it felt like a six pack (hard). Normally my belly is really flabby and like jelly. I think that's how you know if it's bump or bloat - bump = hard.

re losing weight - I was not sick at all. I lose my appetite slightly when i'm pg, and tend to go off junk food somewhat. But other than that there was no real reason. As far as i'm concerned, diet was the best diet i'd ever been on! LoL

I think that was all...


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, I'm 5'4" around 240lb. So yes, very very overweight. Technically I'm morbidly obese! I know that a fair bit *is* actually muscle, as I easily lift 20-40lb dogs all day long (a single dog I pick up from ground to the table, lift to the bath, lift back to the table, lift down to the ground again. Minimum. Multiply that by 8 dogs a day and I lift a lot in one day!) and am fairly active all day even when not lifting dogs (ugh, some of them can make themselves weigh a ton when you need to get around their feet or something! lmao!) and stuff, so I KNOW it's not *all* fat... but I also know one heck of a lot of it is!!! I supposedly need to loose 100lb to get into the 'healthy' BMI range....!

Although in saying all of that, I've lost a few kgs (6.5lb) since my BFP! I was trying to loose a little before the BFP; eating better and walking some more, and I've continued that (though not walking so much, it's getting cooooolder here! It's autumn now) but also I've been eating waaaaaaaaay less (and I don't eat heaps as it is, honest!) so it's been coming off slowly. I'm not worried about loosing some weight at this stage, I really do have plenty to loose! I know my weight will stabilise further through the pregnancy as bub grows, my blood increases and there's more fluids and everything, but I hope that I won't gain too much, if any!

I've sorta given up on having a healthy 'weight', when I'm fairly healthy in my body. I'd like to loose some size, but for now that is no longer my priority; my HEALTH is, not my size or weight!




bahahahaha, Chuck Wagon!? lmao! That's awesome. hahaha. 



And welcome Dew! There are two others still TTC in this thread too, so yay for another for us to cheer on too! heh. GOOD LUCK hun, I hope the rough time doesn't drag you down too much.. :hugs: Sending you heaps of PMA & babydust to you, Sarah & NDH! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah well i think mines a whole lotta bloat at the moment. ive had such a bad day !1 woke up to go all the way to the docs because my pills were over and needed to get some .. lost my way... went there, waited over 2 hours for a bleedin prescription !! i had to wait in ER because the normal ob gyn was completely booked.. waited and waited and they took my scan, when they finished, i waited for results.. and kept waiting as the doc had to go for a c-section! 

apparently my second sac is a blighted ovum.

thank god this is not the hospital i chose. i just had to go here because thought it was closer to home than the other one. it was blistering hot at 2:00pm on my way back my car started acting up and my car battery had issues so had to take it to a nearby petrol bunk and leave it there.. gasping for breath in the heat waited for a cab and finally got my arse back home.. its been a hell of a morning/ afternoon !!

waiting on my hardees takeout.. for lunch.. probably my highlight of the day lol.

NDH, whereabouts in oz are you? x

sarah fx'd, welcome dew.. :babydust: to NDH, SARAH and anyone else waiting for their BFP's.. 

flying.. i think by the time you deliver and start breastfeeding, im sure you will lose all this weight you seem to be talking about !! youre so active with all your dogs, im sure its not all that bad the way youre talking ! xxx


----------



## Huggles

Shame babyhopes, sounds like one heck of a morning! Hopefully the rest of your day will be nice and uneventful :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> It seems like a personal thread and a lucky one too...do you ladies mind me joining you? This is our first cycle trying to conceive after miscarriage early feb at 11 weeks. I am currently at 8-9 dpo, AF due on April 3. I am going through a rough phase and really hoping to gather some PMA on this forum. Thanks so much!

welcome dew! yes of course please join us, we need some more TTC'ers ...most of the ladies have gone and gotten pregnant on this thread can you believe it the nerve of them :haha:

please tell us more about you, so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

WELCOME DEW! :flower: Sorry about your loss hun!! :hugs: I had a MC at 10 weeks in Nov last year and now am preggers again (with the help of baby aspirin!!) Hope your wait for a BFP is a short one!! :hugs:

:hi: everyone!! Hope you're all well, sorry i've not been around much, been struggling to keep up with threads because my nausea has been a bit rough and reading print on the laptop makes it worse! :grr:

I've tried to catch up... Sarah...fab news about the 2 deposits... Flying... how awesome about the dog grooming! Flipping heck love.. that's BRILLIANT!! :dance:

I'm overweight too!! :dohh: but I'm trying to be good and hope to really give it a good go of shifting it after the baby... well I'll be running around after 2.. so hopefully that'll help!

Got my scan date today... 18th April... just a little bit excited! :yipee: I'll be 11w and 6 days! Uhm...otherwise just prepping for Lottie's birthday and slowly starting to wrap things up at work as I resigned on Monday.

Hope you're all doing okay!! 

Thinking of you all! xxx


----------



## sherylb

Not sure I updated you guys on my hcg -- at 5+2 it was 5393 and at 5+5 yesterday it's 17322.


----------



## flyingduster

haha baby, well thank you, I don't *feel* as overweight as the numbers suggest, but I guess in the end I'm still 5'4" and 240lb, with a BMI of over 40! *sigh* but I AM healthy for my weight... honest! :/


Sheesh, what a day you had! No wonder you were feeling crappy hun!!! I feel for you having to be pregnant in that heat...! Perhaps it'll be nice to move to Oz for the rest of the 2nd & 3rd tri to escape the heat! I know Oz is hot too, but it's winter down here for us soon, so it certainly won't be stifling! 


mummycat, I'm so sorry the morning sickness has gotten you! But FX it doesn't last for too long and you'll be back here with us more!! heh. But just stay away as much as you need to right now hun, we don't want to be making you feel worse!

And yaaaay! I'm super excited about my scan date tooooo! hehehe. Only just over a week for mine now!!!!!!!!!!! omg! :D



AFM, I had the _strangest_ dreams last night! Really vivid too. I do dream a fair bit, but I generally don't remember them, I only remember enough to know I've dreamed... But nope, this one I can remember every frog that was throwing boomerangs, and every fat goose that was flying past my gliding glass pod.... omg, it was WEIRD! lmao! I'm guessing this is all hormones too! hahaha. I've also been having the odd single hiccup. Like, every hour or so I'll just 'hiccup' and carry on. It makes no difference if I'm hungry or full, I just get these wee single hiccups coming up!??


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

Im soooo busy so wont be on much this week. being self employed you can never tell when the work is going to come in, and I suddenly have a lot! probably as I had my week off resting to catch up on too. so just wanted to say hi and will pop in when I can. at least the 2WW will go quicker as I cant wait to have a proper new fresh cycle to try!

I was annoyed at my hubby last night as I wanted to BD incase I ov later, but he was like no, its already done dont worry about it. and Im like what? and he says we were just waiting for the polyp removal so now it will be done. I was a little annoyed as thats such a simple way to think! he just tries to have a pma which is nice, but when in reality the odds are Im NOT pregnant I dont want to be thinking I am! I much prefer to think Im not then get surprised. It was sweet for him to think like that but it still annoyed me :haha:

flying: you do not look mordidly obese those charts are so silly. At 220 my hubby was in the obese range and he only has some fat on his belly so theres no way. I dont think they take into consideration different body types and when you are shorter it seems to really change things on those scales. My mum has never eaten much and has always been larger, and has thyroid issues. I like your attitude about it and you sound healthy and thats all that matters (and you look cute so that helps lol). I struggle as I was always normal/skinny and never had extra weight on and dont feel myself. I avoid having my photo taken! and so I really want to lose it as I dont want to be that person when pregnant or with a child.

baby omg what a horrible experience! I hate it when things like that happen. and what is a blighted ovum??

sheryl....that is a unique name!! from the age of 16 I always wanted to call my baby Kieran, as a friend had a boyfriend with that name. Fast forward 20 years and its quite popular, so I think Id spell it Cieran. I love irish names! for girls I like Meaghan and Chloe. is anyone else going to say the names they like? I notice people dont talk about it sometimes so are you suppposed to keep it quiet? Id love to know all your favourite names.

Mummy - so sorry you are feeling sick :-( but congrats on the resignation, Im sure thats a weight off your shoulders. Remind me what job you had?

can everyone post to me what your next scan dates are, Id like to remember them as we have a lot coming up in april. I need something to entertain me these next few months :dohh::haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls!

Sherly- CHuck Wagon. OMG. He's not allowed to name children. At least pick a yummy food! 

Baby- sounds like out of a comedy movie but maybe it wasn't so funny! Just an odd luck kinda day that you had, hope it got better for you. Where does the blighted ovum go?

Sarah- did you let hubby know to expect that you aren't then be happy if you are? Just so his hopes aren't crushed because he honestly thought that was it, and you are? I am still working out names but since my daughter was born I was playing with the idea of using Ava Paige as a girl name....boys, I think I like Jackson, but OH parent's dog's name is Jack Jack so they've kind of ruined my fave name:( OH wants Irish names as his family is very Irish so I may have to look more into those as well! 

Mummy- my real sickness seemed to peak one week and die off a bit again. I still get woozy sometimes but its tolerable. Just don't let yourself get too hungry thats bad! 

Welcom Dew.

I just got my next ultrasound for monday! Yay! Im so nervous all over again. Yes, I hear the HB each day now, but doesn't mean that the bean has progressed as it should in there and im so scared. Haven;t seen it since 7 weeks and will be 11 weeks so thats nerve wracking. I don't want to get told its only measuring an 8 week baby or something so devastating:(


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- did you let hubby know to expect that you aren't then be happy if you are? Just so his hopes aren't crushed because he honestly thought that was it, and you are? I am still working out names but since my daughter was born I was playing with the idea of using Ava Paige as a girl name....boys, I think I like Jackson, but OH parent's dog's name is Jack Jack so they've kind of ruined my fave name:( OH wants Irish names as his family is very Irish so I may have to look more into those as well!

hi :wave:
yes I said to him 'and what if its not' but I cant remember what he said. I dont think he would be devastated as he hasnt acted that way so far. I think he is just trying to keep up a pma and that to him is saying that its happened. And if it doesnt happen then he will continue his pma and say the next cycle will be it!! 

I just wish he had wanted to BD but he was so tired, usually I can force him into it lol but I wasnt that enthused either as been tired since the surgery.
Even though I got my smiley face I dont know for sure if I ovulated right. I stopped the tests after the negative on Sunday night but sometimes I think I should keep testing to see if I get another surge later or something (I read it can attempt an ovulation and it doesnt happen and tries again later). For now Im being cheap with the ov tests but as months go by I might start testing longer.

I like the name Ava as well! my MIL is Eva. there are lots of nice irish names for boys I find.

yay for the scan on monday! Its so funny, I feel that I am slowly going week by week with all of you hoping for the best and wishing the progression would move along faster. is it 3 months yet? :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

He sounds like my oh. Always with the it will happen, everything is fine, kind of attitude while I jump off the deep end. I tend to get more negative locally while he doesnt like to speak out loud of anything negative. It really aggravated me most of the time because I need to express negativity sometimes too!
If you had a smiley, doesn't that for sure mean you ovulated? I did not know it could mean you didn't ovulate but never used the ones with smiles. Next cycle you will nail it and be much more into it. 

I will be going through it with you soon too:) slow week by slow week. first tri is crawling for me but having lots of issues and threatened mc will do that!
Hope you are keeping your sanity with work this week!


----------



## sherylb

OPKs can not confirm O. Only temping can confirm O.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Flying, thanks for that assurance ! im sure the weather will be different and you know we will most likely be travelling to the UK in may to meet out friends and family for the last time, well whether or not oz works out, we'll still be counting on it as a last holiday before bubs arrives... the oz thing seems to be taking a long time to progress, things are not happening as fast as i expected so lets see.. xxx

like i said about the weight, dont worry about the BMI, stay positive and cheery as you are ! xx

sarah, sorry about not getting your BD last night, i know how frustrating it can be as ive given DH hell through those times when hes not agreed or hes been too tired and he is just like your DH. its ok, everything will happen when it happens, and i used to get really mad. and then i think in feb, we did try a lot, and i did a lot of embarassing acrobats after the deed. im dead sure every single time , we dtd, my legs would be up or my back would be in the same position based on how we finished. sorry tmi.. but ive suffered backaches and leg cramps struggling to get those swimmers in and would lay still fro as long as it took, and id like to think all that hard work payed off ? !!

a blighted ovum is when due top chromosomal abnormalities or weak sperm or egg, it tries to fertilize an egg, and everything is formed, well basically the sac is formed etc and you could even get a positive test etc, and feel symptoms, but the embryo does not for,. it eventually miscarrys.. or in my case the docs say it will reabsorb and causes no harm usually to the first child. the first one is growing fine and is 9+4 and my sac itself is measuring at 10+3 so thank god for that. just praying silly everyday to keep this beanie safe.. and praying for him/her to be a fighter. 

mummy, sorry about your MS, hope you feel better soon.. try to take some rest, im sure thats impossible with cutie pie lotties birthday coming up as you mentioned !!

nypage, sorry youre still worried, i cant wait for when you actually get all excited and relaxed about your pregnancy, but truth be told, i cant blame you. my spotting and brown discharge may have stopped, but i cant stop worrying myself. i just need to know that the HB is there at every scan which makes my scan addiction worse !! i dont even have a doppler at home so its frustrating.. well im trying to be patient and am praying..

my next scan date for updates with marcus page... my ob gyn, lol is the 6th of april !!

so yay one more whole agonizing week to go !

P.S sarah, i like irish names too.. i like mackenzie and finnian and such irish names, but i know if i name my kid finnian, dh wont forgive me , nor will my kid !! ok stupid stupid question, very stupid, but whats pma stand for?


love to all. xxx


----------



## Huggles

My first scan is 14 April (8 weeks).

I prefer not to mention my name choices. I might tell much later on when we've made a definite decision, but i might not. Last time we kept it a secret until Jarrod was born. We'll probably do that again - in case we change our minds on the name!

I've been really grumpy and irritable these last 2-3 days. Think i'm having another grumpy day. Last time i was also really grumpy first tri so i guess it's normal for me. Ho hum.


----------



## MummyCat

Morning!! 

Sarah I just did accounts... nothing interesting! :)

Thanks for all the well wishes, you're all very kind! Feeling a little better today! :yipee:

So I have this link in my journal and in Nov Mum's thread where I promised I'd put it... but as a bunch of you wouldn't get to see it... I thought you might like to a) see my cheeky little girl and b) hear what I sound like! :rofl: I hate hearing myself... but sometimes it's nice to put a voice to the text we read! :shrug:

Anyway... here's Lottie and her early present from my folks... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=016ftAN5zcQ


----------



## MummyCat

NY... good luck for Monday hun!!! :hugs: I'm sure all will be perfect and it'll give you some more reassurance!! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone
im up early for me (is 8am now) and so time to pop in and say hello.

ny- just because you get an LH surge doesnt mean you actually ovulate...confusing huh!! like sheryl said, people can confirm by temps but I gave up the temping but in the past Ive had cramping and last month even had a spot of red discharge. so I dont know for sure, but assuming I probably did. I read that if you dont ovulate you can get another LH surge and it try again days later, so thats why if this ends up taking months I will continue with the ov tests for a while longer just to make sure. otherwise you are BDing way to early. I cannot wait for your scan, not long now

baby - wow I think the acrobatics helped!!! Im very stiff with my bad back and so I dont manage anything too exciting, but I make sure I lay down for 20 mins after. I have read that if you BD with him behind you are more likely for a boy, something to do with the deeper penetration, but Im sure thats all rubbish!! and wow so that means you could have had twins? so Im assuming you released 2 eggs then? although with identical twins its one empryo that splits so that could have happened too I guess. I am also praying for you that your beanie stays strong.....he/she has come this far so is doing very well. Im so shocked you havent purchased a doppler yet!

huggles - i like the name jarrod so Im sure you have some lovely names to decide from! and sorry that you are in a grump. I was very irritable last week when on bed rest as I am normally so busy. So excited for your scan!!

mummy - omg lottie is sooooooo gorgeous!! she makes me want one NOW!! and I loved hearing your voice. I have someone from SA that works for me and sounds similar. Over here in Canada people think English, SA and Australian voices are the same, when clearly they are not. She is just sooooooo cute. Are you thinking that your beanie will be a boy or a girl? obviously you would be happy with either, but do you feel like you would love one of each, or like another girl for lottie to grow up with?

You know what, I hope this thread lives on for years and that we will all be posting videos of our 2 year olds, 10 year olds and so on!

well Im going for a massage for my back today, its not a relaxing massage she really gets in there trying to release the muscles. Im going to start back on the treadmill tonight too.

SCANS
NY - April 4
Flying - April 5 (is this correct? your ticker says 7 days)
Babyhopes - April 6
Huggles - April 14
Mummy - April 18 (this is a guess, ticker says 19 days)
Sheryl -


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you mummy. I hope it has grown so badly. That video is adorable. I love how parents can always understand their kids speak but strangers may be like heh? I understood some and didn't other. 

Baby you are far enouh for a doppler and hey are safer to use frequently why don't you get one?


----------



## Huggles

Thanks Sarah. Actually feeling loads better. Got some really good news earlier that totally helped my mood - i've officially been made permanent at my job! I was on contract for 21 months, and my contract expires at the end of next month. It's been quite a mission for them to be able to advetise the post in such a way that I was almost guaranteed to get it (HR makes the final decision, so nothing was certain, but by law it has to be advertised now), but just got told this morning that it's confirmed - i'm permanent!

That means that instead of 4 months unpaid maternity leave like i would have had last year being temporary staff, I am now entitled to 4 months fully paid maternity leave.

And also, it's an 80% job, meaning that I will only work 4 days a week, not 5 like i'm working now. Which means i can use that day off for scans/dr appointments :D
AND the salary is a fair bit higher than i'm currently earniing!!!

Oh, and today was pay day (and bonus pay day) so I'm feeling much happier all round :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, nypage, i would love to get a doppler, but they dont sell one in dubai !! i tried getting it shipped from amazon.co.uk, but they wouldnt send it to dubai. could you ladies perhaps suggest a site where i can get it delivered?

also im worried about the doppler thing.. if cant find the HB or what if im too early? i read somewhere where they said that mums who have dopplers at home, find the hb and think everythings ok so dont go to the docs for regular check ups etc which can be bad.. lol.. im safer at the docs, but i do want a doppler. angel sounds doppler only lets you hear HB after 12 weeks.. if you guys could maybe let me know a brand and website, id know where to go looking !!

omg mummy.. lottie is so cute.. and its true.. its nice to put a voice and face to the people youve been talking to..

i had a question.. i know that as you are pregnant, you can get more erm hairy everywhere, i for one hate body hair and couldnt stand it even before i got pregnant. now that i am , it is quite excessive.. and i have a big happy trail down my belly and my belly hair in particular disgusts me. i know other parts are safe to wax and usually they do say waxing belly is ok until 3rd tri.. but im not sure? i used the cold wax strips at home today from the packet for my belly and now im worrying i may have done something wrong?

anybody know anything about waxing belly whilst preggy?


xxxxx


----------



## Huggles

I don't know anything specific about waxing belly, but I would imagine it's fine, although wouldn't recommend hot wax as the heat might be a problem? But wax strips should be fine. I suspect they say not to wax in third tri cos maybe one's skin becomes sensitive after all that stretching? That's all speculation and guessing though.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarah, nypage, i would love to get a doppler, but they dont sell one in dubai !! i tried getting it shipped from amazon.co.uk, but they wouldnt send it to dubai. could you ladies perhaps suggest a site where i can get it delivered?
> 
> also im worried about the doppler thing.. if cant find the HB or what if im too early? i read somewhere where they said that mums who have dopplers at home, find the hb and think everythings ok so dont go to the docs for regular check ups etc which can be bad.. lol.. im safer at the docs, but i do want a doppler. angel sounds doppler only lets you hear HB after 12 weeks.. if you guys could maybe let me know a brand and website, id know where to go looking !!
> 
> omg mummy.. lottie is so cute.. and its true.. its nice to put a voice and face to the people youve been talking to..
> 
> i had a question.. i know that as you are pregnant, you can get more erm hairy everywhere, i for one hate body hair and couldnt stand it even before i got pregnant. now that i am , it is quite excessive.. and i have a big happy trail down my belly and my belly hair in particular disgusts me. i know other parts are safe to wax and usually they do say waxing belly is ok until 3rd tri.. but im not sure? i used the cold wax strips at home today from the packet for my belly and now im worrying i may have done something wrong?
> 
> anybody know anything about waxing belly whilst preggy?
> 
> 
> xxxxx

I think it should be fine as long as its not hot. its not like the wax would enter the bloodstream or anything. isnt it easier for you to just shave it every morning in the shower then you dont ever get to see it! I tend to shave everyone as I dont like having to grow it to get the wax to stick lol

hopefully ny could help you with a doppler. perhaps someone on ebay would ship to dubai?


----------



## babyhopes2323

i would have shaved but been there, done that, and i had stubbly hair growing all over and thats why i prefer waxing.. especially down there even though it hurts like hell, the result is amazing. i only have to do it once a month now !!xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

whats everyone having for dinner? x


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies :hugs: Sarah, you're right... English, SA and Aussie accents are all very different!

You got my scan date right! :thumbup: thanks!

Hope the massage does it's magic!!

Huge congrats on the job Huggles! and babyhopes, I'm sure wax strips are okay!!

had a stressful afternoon... some little horror child bit Lottie badly! Didn't draw blood thank god!! I was fuming and Lottie was screaming :cry:


----------



## nypage1981

Baby I was thinking of dinner. It's hard because I hate food still. What are you having?


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Thanks Sarah. Actually feeling loads better. Got some really good news earlier that totally helped my mood - i've officially been made permanent at my job! I was on contract for 21 months, and my contract expires at the end of next month. It's been quite a mission for them to be able to advetise the post in such a way that I was almost guaranteed to get it (HR makes the final decision, so nothing was certain, but by law it has to be advertised now), but just got told this morning that it's confirmed - i'm permanent!
> 
> That means that instead of 4 months unpaid maternity leave like i would have had last year being temporary staff, I am now entitled to 4 months fully paid maternity leave.
> 
> And also, it's an 80% job, meaning that I will only work 4 days a week, not 5 like i'm working now. Which means i can use that day off for scans/dr appointments :D
> AND the salary is a fair bit higher than i'm currently earniing!!!
> 
> Oh, and today was pay day (and bonus pay day) so I'm feeling much happier all round :D

yay what a great day! and congrats on the pay raise AND one day off, thats amazing!


----------



## babyhopes2323

congrats on an awesome day huggles, good for you !!

Nypage, honestly i didnt fancy anything and didnt know what i should eat.. my car finally got fixed so dh and me drove to get it, on the way i just had traditonal wood baked arabic bread with melted arabic cheese on top, sounds yummy and it is !! baked on wood fire.. but that has not filled me up so it might be a cup of yoghurt and cheesy cheetos curls for me or it could be a cup of chicken soup from the packet and some fruit or something.. not sure !

sorry about lottie mummy, i hope you told the other childs mum ! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> i would have shaved but been there, done that, and i had stubbly hair growing all over and thats why i prefer waxing.. especially down there even though it hurts like hell, the result is amazing. i only have to do it once a month now !!xxx

oh lol!! I have fine blondish hair so its not too bad when growing in. 
I used to wax my legs but hated the pain and having to grow it a little bit for the wax to grip, just prefer to run the razor over them in the shower.
I had a brazilian once and OMG I saw stars it was so painful!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> whats everyone having for dinner? x

well I hate cooking, but hubby has turned into my house husband and been trying some new dishes and made this amazing pasta dish the other night...it was rose sauce with mushrooms, cherry tomatoes and onion and we have with wholegrain penne pasta yum yum! the rose sauce we buy is fresh and so yummy, the whole dish is amazing. I do eat meat but try to limit it so this is great. plus I dont eat many veggies but this has some hidden...im like a kid you need to hide veggies for me to eat!! anyway I asked him to make it again as it was so yummy.


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> had a stressful afternoon... some little horror child bit Lottie badly! Didn't draw blood thank god!! I was fuming and Lottie was screaming :cry:



I had read your post and must have missed this part and then read babyhopes and wondered what had happened....OMG that is terrible, was it a boy or girl who bit her? poor little thing


----------



## sherylb

I prob won't know my scan date for a while as it will be late. Still hoping to hear from Medicaid and get coverage for April so I can do things on time.


----------



## nypage1981

Why is it that the fresh bread baby mentioned and the pasta dish Sarah mentioned sound delish but nothing ever sounds good? Lol. I skip lunch most days because no food does it for me. I had strawberries and grapes today. I'm so hungry but hate it all. Lol. weird. 

Congrats huggles for the job! 

Mummy I hope that monster hasn't taught lottie something new now!


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sarah, when you say rose sauce, i think you mean the red tomato base sauce mixed with white yea? its one of my favourites !! absolutely love it.. oh god.,..with penne and mushrooms and tomatoes.. mmmm... and fresh sauce made sounds awesome.. i get the bottled tomato and basil sauce and then mix it with four cheese alfredo sauce and then get the chestnut mushrooms going.. sounds lovely !! enjoy..

oh i couldnt skip lunch ny, even if i hate whatevers in front of me, id order out or something but i cant skip any meals now because i tend to get hungry and then dizzy.. so brekkie and lunch and dinner is a must ! lets not forget the snacks in between.. i got crisps and dehydrated bananas and italian sugar puff pastry which is basically like yeah puff pastry in a thin line with glazed sugar.. i tend to have yoghurts when i can and force myself to have some milk everyday.. most days i skip..

ive gone to .liking junk food so much !! we have papa johns pizza here and i get the spicy ranch chicken pizza with the white ranch sauce.. ooh and the wedges !!

i had them for lunch one day and then ordered the same thing for dinner.. im such a foodie .. its amazing.. even when im nauseous i have to eat something or the other !!

hope you feel better and start eating full meals again...xx


----------



## Huggles

We had roast chicken, roast potato wedges, sweet butternut pieces, and creamed spinach & ricotta. All bought ready made and just heated :D

I've pretty much lost my appetite lately so am totally uninspired for food. I still eat a decent meal, but just don't really feel in the mood for anything.


----------



## Huggles

Finally got to watch the video (no speakers at work) - can definitely hear the south african in your voice! :D
Lottie's so cute. I would have been so nervous she'd fall off the stairs though! You're very brave not to be hovering around nervously behind her!


----------



## sherylb

Huggles said:


> We had roast chicken, roast potato wedges, sweet butternut pieces, and creamed spinach & ricotta. All bought ready made and just heated :D
> 
> I've pretty much lost my appetite lately so am totally uninspired for food. I still eat a decent meal, but just don't really feel in the mood for anything.

That sounds like tonight's dinner for us. Roticeree chicken and potato wedges.


----------



## flyingduster

haha, I'm getting behind here! I was out at dog training last night so didn't get on the computer again at all and now there's three pages to catch up on again!

Our favourite names right now are Caitlyn and Caleb, but I'm not 100% on Caleb yet... lol! We've both LOVED the name Caitlyn for years though so I don't see that one changing!


My scan date is 7th April, but it'll probably still be the 6th for most of you when I come in to update you all afterwards! lol! One week from today!!! YAAAAAY!!! Annnnnnnd, tomorrow I'm 12 weeeeeeeks! OMG!


mummycat, Lottie is so cute!!! I love the SA accent, but hate the aussie one... probably that whole rivalry thing between NZ & Oz that does that! LOL! I'm half australian too, though I've only ever visited once! haha.


I giggled at your acrobatics baby! I considered doing that sorta thing, but generally afterwards it was easier to just snuggle and then I fell asleep so the :spermy: had all night to get to where they needed! I ovulated that night too, so the egg was either right there for them, or it came down to meet them! haha.


Sarah, I soooo agree, I hope this thread lives on for a long time! I've gotten so attached to all you ladies, I don't want to stop chatting with you all!!!! heh


Huggles! Yay on the job!!!! That must be such a relief now!!!!


And sorry, I know nothing about waxing, as I've never tried it! I never wear anything but trousers anyway so my legs are *cough* natural, I just shave my underarms at times, but even then I don't all the time cos it's not always warm enough for short sleeves! lol



As for food, hubby is the chef in this house, he's always cooking up something interesting! I'm useless in the kitchen, I can make toast, and stir his concoctions, but that's about it! haha! Poor hubby has given up making much at the moment though cos even if I think I'll like it, I tend to only eat a tiny handful and have had enough. I don't enjoy it as much as I used to! :( But hopefully it'll pass and I can enjoy eating again!


I'm off out of town to steward at a dog show this weekend (they pay my expenses and motel and everything) so not sure if I'll even get online after tomorrow morning; I'm gonna have HEAPS to read when I get back! lol! But then it'll only be a few days until my scan! YAAAY! :p


----------



## Dew

Thanks so much ladies for the warm welcome and kind words! 

I guess there are ladies from all around the world on this forum. I am from US and eagerly waiting for spring to arrive and cheer up my soul. It's tough to fight depression when its cold, snowy and gloomy outside. But this seems to be a happy thread and I don't want to talk about negative things. Wishing H&H pregnancy to all the pregnant ladies and good luck to the rest of us who are hoping to be pregnant soon.
I am approaching my AF due date of April 3rd....will test only if it doesn't show up. 

Sarah, that pasta sounds yummy!! Hubby is out on tour so I won't be cooking tonight...will be hunting for leftovers in the fridge :)


----------



## MummyCat

We had grilled pork chop with cous cous and roasted vegetables. 

Sarah, I've put a pic up of the bite mark on facebook! :( it's awful!! I certainly told the mother... in fact I yelled at her as it was the second child her little girl (about 2 and half years old) had bitten this afternoon! She said something vague about her daughter not having done it before as a form of apology! :grr: I told her that I doubted that and walked off to see the management, lodge a complaint, get first aid for Lottie and fill in an incident report! 

NY, thankfully Lottie's not ever shown signs of biting, if anything, her nasty habit might turn into hitting... as she does that to her Daddy... sadly it started as play fighting and I did tell him to be careful as she wont know the difference!! 

Thanks ladies re the video of Lottie... Huggles glad you can still make out the South African! :D and I used to be stressed about her climbing, but she's REALLY good and confident on slides! 

Hope everyone else is good!! :hi:


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Our favourite names right now are Caitlyn and Caleb, but I'm not 100% on Caleb yet... lol! We've both LOVED the name Caitlyn for years though so I don't see that one changing!
> 
> I'm off out of town to steward at a dog show this weekend (they pay my expenses and motel and everything) so not sure if I'll even get online after tomorrow morning; I'm gonna have HEAPS to read when I get back! lol! But then it'll only be a few days until my scan! YAAAY! :p

my niece is called caitlin so I like that name!!

have nice trip! dont worry we will make sure we have a whole days worth of pages to read when you return so it will make your scan date come sooner!! I cant wait for your scan date as then I'll only have about 4 days left of my 2ww!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Thanks so much ladies for the warm welcome and kind words!
> 
> I guess there are ladies from all around the world on this forum. I am from US and eagerly waiting for spring to arrive and cheer up my soul. It's tough to fight depression when its cold, snowy and gloomy outside. But this seems to be a happy thread and I don't want to talk about negative things. Wishing H&H pregnancy to all the pregnant ladies and good luck to the rest of us who are hoping to be pregnant soon.
> I am approaching my AF due date of April 3rd....will test only if it doesn't show up.
> 
> Sarah, that pasta sounds yummy!! Hubby is out on tour so I won't be cooking tonight...will be hunting for leftovers in the fridge :)

hi!! dont worry you are welcome to talk about anything, we are not always so happy and have been through a few heartaches and worries! but we try and keep a pma. so you are the first of the TTC'ers to get a period so FXd it doesnt come. They do say you are quite fertile after a MC so I really hope that you do get your bfp. And if you dont we will be here for you.
what do you mean hubby is out on tour? LOL Im picturing you married to a rock star but perhaps its not quite that exciting.
and where are you in the US? Im near Toronto so a bit closer than most of the girls on here :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> We had grilled pork chop with cous cous and roasted vegetables.
> 
> Sarah, I've put a pic up of the bite mark on facebook! :( it's awful!! I certainly told the mother... in fact I yelled at her as it was the second child her little girl (about 2 and half years old) had bitten this afternoon! She said something vague about her daughter not having done it before as a form of apology! :grr: I told her that I doubted that and walked off to see the management, lodge a complaint, get first aid for Lottie and fill in an incident report!


I did see it, crazy! I would be so pissed. and it was funny someone replied being defensive about biting children!
my 12 yr old neice was recently hit at school and I wanted to fly over to england and go and punch the girl. I will probably be arrested when Im a mother :haha: I even notice the same group tease her on facebook and I hate how things have changed for kids growing up (sorry thats a whole other topic).


----------



## NDH

Whew a lot has happened here in the past couple days - sorry I don't have time to comment on everything.

Dew, welcome. Hope AF stays away for you.

Huggles congrats on becoming permanent at work! And 4 days a week is awesome, let alone a pay raise to go with it! 

Baby, I know Angel sounds says you can't use it before 12 weeks but I think they just say that to prevent women from freaking out if they can't find it. I know loads of women 9-12 weeks who use it and can hear the hb. Sometimes it's hard to find so as long as you don't worry if it takes a while to find it it can be used before 12 weeks.

That's all I can remember off the top of my head.

Oh and names - over the past couple years my taste in names has changed a lot. Used to want unique names, but now I like simple ones paired with a more interesting middle name. DH won't let me discuss names with him though until I'm pregnant.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow, are you all FB friends? Thats so funny! 

Sorry Mummy for the icky biting child. Ugh. Good thing it didn't break skin. Thats rude. I am super duper defensive of Ella too so yea, now to have 2 of them to look after I can imagine how crazy nuts i'll be. 

Dew- we definately are not always rainbows and butterflies here but we do listen to each other crab on if we need to! It's nice to have positive outlooks, but also nice to let it all out so feel free. I also am seeing sunshine as a bit of a pick me up. Im in Minnesota and we got, like, the worst winter in a while so that was frustrating! Hope AF doesn't show. This thread is pretty lucky! 

I've decided to try to learn how to cook tonight because OH took Ella to cheerleading! Hahaha. Seriously- I have no idea how to cook. So im making chicken, rice, and corn burritos. I would have loved some peppers in them but don't have any and not in the mood for the grocery store madness for 2 peppers so i'll do without! It seems to be an easy enough thing for me to make. Don;t laugh- but I don't think i've ever even made chicken.....here we go!:rofl::help:


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying, youve got your bfp, so thats great, acrobats or not !!! lol 

OMG congrats on the 12 weeks so bloody excited for you, sorry for swearing but my DH is so traditional when it comes to things like this, his rants on about in his english culture, nothing is quite more ok then after the 12 weeks, you tell people after 12 weeks, do whatever you want after 12 weeks, if he had this own way, he would just not buy even a pram until after 9 months !!

he dosent want to dtd before 12 weeks, dosent want to do anything.. you know he wont even enter a baby store with me because hes so cautious .. never mind that, heres the biggie.. he dosent want and hasnt come to a single appointment of mine and is waiting for the 12 week scan to come.. god it pisses me off summit rotten at times when he talk like that, but im more than happy to go alone at most appointments because then i ask my ob gyn whatever i want even though i sound crazy.. maybe im ok with him coming to the 12 week scan and i was ok about waiting because then the baby looks more formed and everything to put it in a nice way..?

im 10 weeks today yay !! 9+4 on monday so 10 today.. only two more weeks to get to that 12 week precious mark when i can start rubbin things in his face.. lol .. sorry but he just tends to be so careful and cautious, its sweet in a way, but sometimes its like ive been cherishing and worrying and doing everything up until now.. he generally is not one to show emotions at all, so you cant get much out of him., but he does care. bless him, he makes me fruit and veg juices everyday.. xx

im so excited about your 12 weeks anyway and have a great time with the trip !! enjoy. xx

nypage, were not all friends on facebook, infact i used to have one and i closed my account.. lol

nypage, i think you guys may have missed this bit out on my previous posts, but could you please suggest a good website where i could get a doppler shipped to dubai?
i really want one.. and it would save me all the hassle and worries i have on a day to day basis..

today is the last working day here so going to relax.. love to all..xx fx'd for your bfp dew.. 

:babydust: sarah and NDH.. my lovelies.. and flying sorry but i have to disagree.. i have a love hate relationship with australia b ut i gotta say i do love the accent and try speaking with one to my dh, he gets so irritated.. he hates the accent..lol


----------



## flyingduster

hahaha, I think I hate the aussie accent because so many people confuse an NZ accent as being australian, and NZ likes to be it's own proud tiny lil country, not Australias little sibling; so any comparison to being similar to Aussies gets people irked easily! haha. It's funny though, with the recent flooding in Oz, and earthquake over here, we still are the first to be right in behind the other to help them in their time of need... I think perhaps it's exactly like siblings! LOL


Anyone who hasn't got me on facebook, by all means add me; facebook.com/flyingduster though I haven't been catching up on there so much as I used to! lol


ny; how did the chicken go!? I'm useless at cooking too, and to be honest, I don't think I've ever cooked a chicken alone either! I've cooked it with hubby, but I just ask him what to do if I don't know... haha.


haha baby, I know aey! 12 weeks seems such a milestone, that when I got my BFP at 4 weeks it seemed soooooooooooooooooooooooooo far away.... and now it's only a matter of hours away! Even though the first trimester doesn't actually end until a few days past 13 weeks. lol! 

In one week from now I'll have had my first scan! I'm soooooooo excited about it! I've had NOTHING to really go on since my BFP. I had one doctors appointment, one midwife appointment and one blood test all at around 6 weeks, but nothing since! So I'm super excited about getting to see my little one... And slightly freaked out that I might find it died already too... but there's nothing I can do about I guess so I'm keeping a PMA (baby, did anyone let you know? PMA is Positive Mental Attitude. :)) and staying excited about it all. I'm hoping we can get a dvd and pictures of it, but I really am not sure what we can get so I guess we'll find out in a week!!!!


Dew, FX the witch stays away from you and you get a lovely BFP!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok so i just purchased a fetal doppler from ebay for USD 58.95 

i sure hope i receive it and its not some bogus seller !!


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh thanks for the description on PMA. lol 

yes i know how exciting it can be to go for a scan.. finally.. me out of everyone who goes on a regular basis.. it will be exciting and please dont say that you think it has died,.. thats awful.. usually at MMC, you have cramping etc.. please lets not even think negative or even talk like that, because its upsetting and you should be happy.. youre having your scan and youll be 12+6 so everything WILL BE OKAY !!!!!

lets just stay smiling and hope for the best. xxxxxxxx


----------



## flyingduster

haha baby! I don't really think that it's died, as I've had no symptoms of it at all, it's just all the emotions are haywire so it does occur to me that I'll find out, either way, at the scan next week! I'm far too excited to *really* worry about it though, so it's ok. ;)


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok one more thing.. i was wrong.. no cramping occurs but i found this

In a missed miscarriage, either the embryo doesn't develop or it doesn&#8217;t get very far, and the heartbeat stops when it measures only a few millimeters. Very occasionally, it happens later, perhaps at eight or 10 weeks, or even further on.

Read more: https://www.babycenter.com.au/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/missedmiscarriage/#ixzz1I9jnPluP

so please just stay positive. xxx praying for all of us.. get a doppler if youre concerned !!xx :)


----------



## Dew

Sarah, what I meant was that hubby is traveling for work...his job requires frequent flying....he is gonna be back today....well, not such a happy day for me as I caved and tested on Dollar store test....as negative as white strip :( my boobs were really tender and sore in last pregnancy, they aren't this time even at 11dpo today so I shouldn't fool my mind in believing that a miracle might happen and I get my BFP...if I was so lucky I wouldn't have lost my pregnancy. I really feel cheated, another girl I know got the same EDD as me and another friend probably conceived right when I was miscarrying. Do whatever but I just can't feel happy for these girls and I also feel guilty for that so keep doing nice things for them-one of them is a close friend. Call it irony of life, I have no option but to participate with other common friends to plan her baby shower...believe me it hurts to the core.

Babyhopes: I had missed miscarriage, no heartbeat detected at 11 weeks (last seen at 7.4 wks), baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. I wouldn't want that happening to my worst enemy (well, I don't have one, but just to emphasize), no woman should have to go through this trauma in life. So let's keep positive thoughts only for ladies who are pregnant.

Sarah, where are you in your cycle? And others too? Good luck everyone!

Mommy, Sorry that your little girl got hurt by another little one. Hope they both recover soon-yours from injury and the other from bad behavior.

Nypage: I would have thought that you are from NY.....what a coincidence I am from Minnesota too, tell me about this winter!!! I understand you putting a beach picture on your profile...isn't this what we crave for here? :)

Take care ladies and thanks for being here to read my rant!


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- Sorry, I just read your question about the doppler, then see you bought one! I had ordered mine on amazon the brand is Hi Bebe- but I dont love it. What kind did you get? Ours was 100 USD and Im wanting a different one! What do you do for work? You mentioned its your last day of work this week. 

Dew- yea, we went to florida a week or so ago and it was soooo nice!

I had a MMC too ladies but mine did have some spotting for a few weeks but still had babies in there but at the 9 week scan they had stopped growing at 6.5 days. Thats why I need the doppler so much and use it so frequently because I know that even seeing the HB a few times doesnt guarantee you anything! ALthough, this morning bean isnt working with me and think i'll have to try again soon cuz it freaks me out!

\Flying- chicken went ok, but OH got home at the end of it to finish it:) Hehe. Im like, "aaah, is it done, what do i do???" and he took it out and cut it. Im hopeless im sure but it works for him to be the chef around here! Happy 12 weeks! I so cannot wait!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

hows it going. just off to take my car in for a service so nothing too exciting. had a massage yesterday for my lower back. I should go back and see the chiro but he uses this vibrating machine on my back and I worry if something was trying to implant inside it would damage it! although he says its fine I think I will wait for period just incase. but my lower back is so sore and stiff :growlmad:

Im happy though, I weighed 200.8 on the scale this morning! thats almost back into the 190's!! last week I was 205 so have done well. Ive cut out treats like chocolate, chips/crisps, coca cola but Ive still been eating yummy pastas like hubby made - just tried to not eat too much. I also cut down on my milky teas with 2 sugars. I really want to try to aim for my 10pounds per cycle weight loss, that way if I dont get a bfp I can still feel good that I have another month to lose weight. I was reading in my book what to expect before a baby last night and they were saying that when you are overweight you have estrogen coming from the fat and that can interfere with your cycle. Obviously lots of overweight people get pregnant, but I am using this as my reason to finally lose the weight and then I will have one less obstacle against me. 10 pounds per cycle may be a little too much but its a goal and Id be happy with 5 per month too.

Also in the book, you know how they say a healthy couple in their 20's has a 25% chance per month....it said when you are 35-39 its 15%! those odds are not good! so it means every month Im far more likely to not be pregnant which my cynical mind obviously holds onto. Well I guess as time goes on it has to happen one month. I will seriously fall over as I just cant imagine it happening, especially when I read those stats.

ny- mummy and I added eachother on FB back in my old thread when she had her MC. I dont have anyone else added. And I hear you on the cooking thing, Im soooo not domestic at all and have slowly been forcing my hubby to be my house husband. As my business does well he only has to work 3 days a week so gets 4 days at home and has become slave sorry I mean cook!!! Im hoping next year to cut him down to 2 days at work. Then Im very lucky that often I can often condense my work into a couple of days a week too so its perfect for when we start a family. I have worked very hard to get where I am, but feel very blessed.

flying I think you have been the calmest on here, you have a great PMA and I could tell that you were just saying what could happen but are not thinking it! We are going to have a party on here the day you step into 2nd tri----remind me again of the exact date of that as I wasnt sure if your scan date was that day or a bit later as you mentioned 13 weeks.

baby yay for the doppler! I bet you will be listening to the HB every hour!! and happy 10 weeks! thats so cute about your hubby and Im sure a lot of men think the same. I think my husband will be the opposite, full of annoying pma and thinking nothing will happen (just like he thinks Im pregnant now). so they are annoying either way :haha:

have a great day ladies. one more day nearer you all getting into first tri and one more day into the 2ww for me!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- mine is the full of PMA type and im the full of PMS type! Haha. They are annoying. He's always like "when are we going to tell our family?" blah blah and im like few more weeks, few more weeks. IDK when im going to ever tell them! I'll be like in labor and finally tell them. Haha. My OH is the cook of the house but also the worker so I feel like I want to try to be the cook but i seriously just do not have it! 
Have fun at the car place! Not!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, what I meant was that hubby is traveling for work...his job requires frequent flying....he is gonna be back today....well, not such a happy day for me as I caved and tested on Dollar store test....as negative as white strip :( my boobs were really tender and sore in last pregnancy, they aren't this time even at 11dpo today so I shouldn't fool my mind in believing that a miracle might happen and I get my BFP...if I was so lucky I wouldn't have lost my pregnancy. I really feel cheated, another girl I know got the same EDD as me and another friend probably conceived right when I was miscarrying. Do whatever but I just can't feel happy for these girls and I also feel guilty for that so keep doing nice things for them-one of them is a close friend. Call it irony of life, I have no option but to participate with other common friends to plan her baby shower...believe me it hurts to the core.
> 
> Babyhopes: I had missed miscarriage, no heartbeat detected at 11 weeks (last seen at 7.4 wks), baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. I wouldn't want that happening to my worst enemy (well, I don't have one, but just to emphasize), no woman should have to go through this trauma in life. So let's keep positive thoughts only for ladies who are pregnant.
> 
> Sarah, where are you in your cycle? And others too? Good luck everyone!
> 
> Mommy, Sorry that your little girl got hurt by another little one. Hope they both recover soon-yours from injury and the other from bad behavior.
> 
> Nypage: I would have thought that you are from NY.....what a coincidence I am from Minnesota too, tell me about this winter!!! I understand you putting a beach picture on your profile...isn't this what we crave for here? :)
> 
> Take care ladies and thanks for being here to read my rant!

awww I feel so upset for people who go through a MC, theres been a few girls on here who can certainly relate. My best friend had one too, but now she has a beautiful baby girl so it will happen for you soon Im sure (not that it helps to say that). I think its normal to not be too enthused about other people when you have just had a MC. Most people I know already have children (seeing as I left it so late) so I wont be going through any of that should it happen to me. When I finally get my bfp I will be worried all through the 1st tri as Ive read so many things on here to make me nervous. Sorry for the bfn but of course you are not out yet (although when its me Im the same and think Im out). Quite a few ladies on this thread had wonky cycles and got surprise bfps! and I dont think the symptoms are always the same. Ive often had sore boobs ovulation to period and not been pregnant. FX'd.

I think Im 4 dpo, it should say below.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hey NY, i dont think i ever mentioned work, i dont work.. im a bummer at home. i meant today was last working day for dh so basically its like the weekend in dubai. 

were just going out for a moroccan today.. i ordered a sonoline b doppler and have heard great reviews on it. cant wait for it to arrive as ive been reading so much on BNB itself about MMC's and im not going around looking for it.. its just that most pregnant women always end up in that first tri section mentioning MMC's instead of passing around positive vibes and every time i read it, it upsets me and makes me feel unsure so with this doppler, i should feel better i suppose !!

oh one more thing.. i had diarrhea today :( sorry tmi, but it was one episode and now im eating bananas like theres no tomorrow and drinking water because apparently diarrhea in pregnancy can cause pre term labour and dehydration !!

sarah, haha lucky you about your DH keeping so much PMA. !!

This is great as it helps get through day by day smiling and knowing that you have that emotional happiness inside..

sarah, i wouldnt even comment on what you said about 35 and older couples having a less chance because do you know poppy666? shes 41 and pregnant ... plus she got pregnant in dec but unfortunately lost it, but still shes pregnant so soon again so theres always a chance !! dont give up or feel dejected although it can be difficult at times and i understand how you must feel.. xxx :hugs:

praying for all of you.. xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your mmc dew, praying you get your bfp soon, dont worry this thread is quite lucky... xx

lets just not talk about MC's for a while !!! and stay positive although i kn ow it can be difficult but theres no other way to go forward than the positive way !


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- the doppler will help I swear. Just be patient with it. My first time took us like 45 minutes to find baby. And even sometimes it takes a long time, sometimes its quick. All depends. You have to be able to put it down and come back to it later if you dont find it for 15 or so minutes. Sometimes it is just hard to find and that's all there is to it !


----------



## sherylb

babyhopes2323 said:


> i ordered a sonoline b doppler and have heard great reviews on it.

I read some great reviews on that one. You will have to tell us how you like it. I am still early to be getting a doppler but have looked into it some.


----------



## nypage1981

Yes, let us know, I may get that one instead. I like my Hi bebe one, but it picks up EVERYTHING. So, idk. Lemme know if that one does too.


----------



## flyingduster

:dance: :wohoo: *12 weeks toooodddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy* :wohoo: :dance:

I'm excited, can you tell!?? hahahahahaha!

Sarah, first tri *technically* ends at 13w 3d (well, 1/3 of 40 weeks is 13.3, so I'm just saying three days, cos 2.3 days is just silly. lol!) which for me will be 11th April, soooooo 12th April (my time) will be into the second trimester! Still a couple of weeks away but I don't care. I'M AT 12!! :p

and now I don't have time to check in with everyone, but; 
Yay on a doppler baby! Let us know how it goes! 
Welcome Dew [again! but welcome to actually joining in too! We've had a few come post once and then not come back to us... lol!]
And FX for everyone else that all is going well!!! 

I'm off to pack incase I don't have time to come home before heading up North. I finished the other booties yesterday but forgot to bring it home to sew up, so will do that today (and probably start another pair!) and will post pics when I'm home on sunday night or monday. :hugs: to all cos I'm in a very happy mood today! lol


----------



## Dew

Flyingduster: I can understand and see your excitement :happydance: as they say second trimester is the honeymoon period of pregnancy so enjoy it!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

no worries sheryl and nypage, i cant wait to get it myself and i will surely let ya'll know.. they say with that one, you can hear it at 8 weeks even so keeping fingers crossed !! 

Flying.. yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy congratulations !!! you have every damn right to be crazy and excited and happy and everything.. i would be the same.. !! so enjoy and have fun and relax and have your fun 12 week time.. cant wait for your scan pics. youve gota upload them and then teach me how to ! x

nyp, im sure most dopplers actually do pick up everything and even with this one, ive heard youve gotta be patient and you can hear everything in your tummy, i got the 3MHZ one so apparently this one has got a wider probe and should pick it up easier? but there are a few controversies on that... it comes on sunday or monday or something. so yeah, cant wait !


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- the doppler I have can be challenging because its very messy or noisy sounding. You really have to listen and find the baby's beat through all the other stuff. You will hear the placenta, our main vein, and some other whooshing, watery sounds! Excited that you'll be able to hear your baby whenever you want to now! Its awesome. I get addicted though. Today I've wanted to listen 3 times. IDK why? 

Flying- have fun!


----------



## NDH

Happy 10 weeks Baby and happy 12 weeks Flying! Yeah even though you're still in first tri 12 weeks seems to be that "magic" week where people now expect the announcement to be official lol.


----------



## flyingduster

I'm popping in from work quickly, I will get home before I head off tonight but probably won't get online! lol. I'm all done here for the day except for Paris; she needs her bath (she comes with me, so she's gotta look good! haha) So TGIF and I'm looking forward to a weekend in the middle of the dog world; I've missed it! lol

Baby, I'll talk you through uploading photos sometime! I will most definitely share pics we get, and if we get a movie of it I'll share that too! heh. :D

Good luck with the dopler! It sounds like fun to play around with, but I don't really think I'll buy one myself, I don't worry enough to want to hear it all the time so would be a waste of money (I can't get them very cheap here at all) for when I wouldn't use it much!! Another month or so and I'll start feeling it move (omg!), and that'll be enough reassurance for me :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks NY for the heads up.. ive actually never ordered anything online on ebay so i was a bit worried about it being a dodgy website but this morning i got confirmation of my order , it has been shipped and they have even replied to my email and sent me other confirmation stuff along with an expected date.. no later than 5th of april, so im well impressed !

im not queasy anymore and dont really have any symptoms at all, so the doppler should be reassuring. 

4 more days until my next scan !! well.. today is friday and the day has started so i dont count today and so starting tomorrow until the 6th, its 4 days !! hope my doppler arrives before !

hope everyone else is doing well ?? xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

just popping in to say hello. Im in terrible pain with my lower back again and can barely walk so off to the chiropractor soon. I was trying to avoid going as he uses this massive vibrating machine on my lower back to relax the muscles, and I dont like having that done in the 2WW just incase. So I will mention that to him., but the pain is so bad I gotta do it. I tell ya, when I have this pain I think how we take for granted simple things like walking!! 

yay its april 1...this is a great month for so many of you...you will be entering the 2nd tri! how many of you enter it in april?

:hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

SaRah- Poor you, with the icky back ache. I definately know how it is to not be able to walk some days. I've got scoliosis of the lumbar and it shifts my entire pelvis a bit and i pinch the sciatic nerve alllll the time. NO FUN! Hope your vibrator makes it feel better:) 

I hope to enter the 2nd tri in april.[-o&lt;


----------



## sherylb

My 2nd tri won't be until May 18th. Forever from now.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your back sarah :( praying the pain goes away.. i hate back aches, its a nightmare !!

my 12 weeks is on april the 14th if im correct so on bnb second tri im guessing is after 13 weeks, so yeah april for me too.. praying and hoping against hope to get to second tri safely.. ive had absolutely no symptoms at all, just tired thats all, even sore boobs gone, nothing at all so im getting worried even though my aunt and everyone else says im lucky to not experience any symptoms .. to me its constant reassurance !!

xxxx


Nypage youre hardly a week away from 12 weeks and im so excited for you.. dont worry youre going to glide through to second tri :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your back sarah :( praying the pain goes away.. i hate back aches, its a nightmare !!

my 12 weeks is on april the 14th if im correct so on bnb second tri im guessing is after 13 weeks, so yeah april for me too.. praying and hoping against hope to get to second tri safely.. ive had absolutely no symptoms at all, just tired thats all, even sore boobs gone, nothing at all so im getting worried even though my aunt and everyone else says im lucky to not experience any symptoms .. to me its constant reassurance !! :shrug:

xxxx


Nypage youre hardly a week away from 12 weeks and im so excited for you.. dont worry youre going to glide through to second tri :hugs:


----------



## NDH

I'm hoping to enter FIRST tri in April[-o&lt;

:D


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> I'm hoping to enter FIRST tri in April[-o&lt;
> 
> :D

me too!! really not expecting it though. my back pain has controlled my life and i cant think of anything else! have booked chiro apts next mon, weds, thurs and a massage on weds too. ny perhaps we have something similar....my pelvis gets twisted and hits the nerve and its like a stabbing pain, pain that is so excrutiating. and the muscles all around seize up so im very very stiff and walk like Im holding in a poo LOL. getting in and out of my car and up from a chair or bed is so painful. anyway usually 3 chiro apts helps things get back into place and looser, then Im going every week for maintenance! I need get all this sorted before I get a huge bump!!

anyway sorry for the moan, the good thing is Im not thinking about the 2WW at all and next week should go quickly!

omg I was looking in the smilies for the pray one (couldnt see it) and love this one
:bike:
have a lovely weekend everyone!!


----------



## NDH

I have a rotated pelvis as well - my right hip joint actually protrudes about an inch from my back sometimes. I don't get any nerve pain though, just a constant dull ache.


----------



## Dew

Sorry about your backache Sarah...guess what, I have lower backache problem too....if I physically exert myself during the day, I am no good in the evening, I also have sciatic nerve problem...but luckily I never had to see a doctor or chiropractitioner for that, a good night's rest/sleep usually heals it well. I think BD and keeping the legs raised in air afterwards hurts the weak back even more. Hope you feel better soon!

Here's praying smiley for you Sarah [-o&lt; although I like yours better :)

NDH: me too!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Huggles

Hi ladies,

Just popping in briefly for a quick catch-up. Been super busy these past few days - work's been crazy and this weekend is not looking much better! Loads to do!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## babyhopes2323

so today being saturday i went for my weekly injections to the hospital. my ob gyn does not work on saturdays, but i get my injections from the nurse at ER. i had bad cramps today and wanted to get it checked with the doc on call at ER. this fat australian nurse took my vitals and then asked me about my cramps. i said i didnt have any that moment, but then had bad ones in the morning and wondered if i could meet the doc, she said hmm ok , wait outside. she then comes to me and says the doc is busy and cant see you.. i was like okay... then i got peeved off. she came with me to the cashier and asked him to give me my insurance card back. he said "why hasnt she been to the doc?

the nurse then smartly said. she will not see the doctor.

he turned to me later and said why did you even speak to her, you could have said you wanted to meet the doc. i was like yeah what can i do if the nurses here make a decision as to whether you meet the doc or not !!

i went to the ob gyn dept. and asked for a referral and said this nurse was denying a pregnant woman to meet the doc. the doc at ER then spoke to me on the phone and i said look. she did not take me seriously because i did not have cramps at the moment she checked me, i cannot predict my cramps, but why should she decide if i get to meet the doc or not?

the doc said we are very busy etc, you dont have an emergency , so take an appointment and come later.. i said ive come all the way from jumeirah.. where i live is quite a far way off ! and i cant believe you are also rejecting a pregnant woman. i then was done speaking to her and i turned and my stupid silly hormones !!


i started crying so bad..it was weird.. i was crying thinking to myself, how can the nurses decide whether you get to meet the doctor ??

i was looking stupid right then..wow.. ive never experienced something like this.. i remember at 5 weeks 6 weeks pregnant, i was about to cry at a mcdonalds counter because they got my order wrong,.. wait, the order was right, but they didnt add the double cheese like i asked them to !!

:shrug:

whats going on..?

anyway im peeved off with that hospital and all other hospitals are so busy, so ive got an appointment with a lady doctor who is a part of this hospital but works in their other branch which is literally 5 mins away from my home. so i will be seeing her tomorrow and if i like her, then she is only 5 mins away for the rest of the 7 months, but she will have to deliver me at that hospital ive been to today..

thats fine, i can accept that, if it means she is close by and i dont have to go to that hospital every time for my check ups.

hope everyone else has had a better day than i have !!

xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Sounds really confusing baby! Here we don't go to the hospital unless an emergency so thats how it is here too. We need to make an appointment a week in advance for anything. We just go to see our doctor at the clinic every few weeks. Or, if an emergecy, we go to ER and wait a few hours to see someone. Not fun! 

I think cramps are fine. Your uterus has to grow and stretch. I wouldnt be worried about that you are good!


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks ny, i know what you mean, but thats not the point, the thing was i couldnt understand why my hormones were playing up and i actually cried because i wasnt able to see the doc, and thats not me.. i dont cry like that.. lol

xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Oh! Its normal too trust me. It's horrible. I cried huge sobs last nifty because my oh wouldn't stop tickling. So laughing uncontrollably turned o sobbing and I feel so out of control! I seriously feel nuts the way I can get nowadays. Don't feel too hard on yourself you aren't abnormal.


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow, crying because you got tickled, yea i do that, well i usually scream to have it stopped, but my worst was when i was almost in tears at mc donalds !!

you know, ive been meaning to ask, do you have any symptoms at all, now that you are 11 +3 ? apparently the placenta takes over or something so its common for symptoms to go away, well ive been really having no symptoms at all, regular urine, sometimes a little more, no sore boobs or nausea or anything.. i wouldnt say im worried, but i wouldnt say im not either, i go to the docs tomorrow because i wanted somewhere really close to my house.. so hopefully find out that everythings ok tomorrow. fx'd


----------



## nypage1981

Honestly mine faded a ton. Once in a while I feel sick and achy boobs but not much. Only thing I still have a lot is kot wanting any food and laziness. I guess placenta takes over around 12 weeks? I have heard after 9weeks its common to fade. Mind you, with my daughter I had virtually nothing at all. Not even bloating so felt very not pregnant. It's a lucky thing i guess but like you, I need symptoms to reassure me. Again, doppler will help you so much!


----------



## nypage1981

iI can't wait to hear about tomorrow. my fingers don't need to b crossed for you cuz I really believe it will be great tomorrow!


----------



## babyhopes2323

just cant wait for the doppler to arrive, i believe you, its going to be so reassuring.. 

they said it should arrive no later than tuesday so thats not far away, bet ill be ripping at the covers and looking for the hb until i find it no matter how long it takes me !!

whens your next scan? cant wait to hear about it.. plus youre so much further on than everybody else, if youve got a bump, post a pic, id love it to see it and compare..

i feel especially bloated, i mean its a bit hard, and i feel uncomfortable sleeping on my belly which i dont, but if youve got scan pics, show em ! 
i dont have a scanner to upload mine, but i think i should be a little more confident and start celebrating this baby after 12 weeks.. until now, ive only been vaguely happy, more times scared and skeptical so.. i cant wait to genuinely feel happy about this.. 

i want you to soo totally be happy and excited... the only time i think ive even heard you be vaguely excited is when you found the hb with the doppler, but i can totally understand your concerns and worries.. but hey.. guess what.. youve got three.. and i mean only *3* days until your 12 weeks.. its gona be a partyyyy :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: and :dust: to NDH, Dew and Sarah!! 

hoping you get your BFP's soon soon soon!

Hope everyone else is okay, Babyhopes sorry you've had a stressful day!

Today is Lottie's birthday... this time two years ago she was about an hour old and we had just taken this picture..

Our lives changed forever 2 years ago... and it feels like she's always been a part of our lives!
 



Attached Files:







Lottie 1 hour.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dew

Happy Birthday Lottie! She looks adorable. Congratulations to you Mummy!


----------



## Dew

NY: hope you are enjoying warm weather today :)

I see some color in my CM today so AF is probably gonna show up tomorrow, the actual expected date. There were lots of symptoms which could suggest pregnancy but then the biggest symptom of breast tenderness was missing, also the nasty BFN at 11dpo was pretty suggestive...My gynec had asked to wait two cycles so at least now I am not giving her a reason to say....I told you not to...Oh well!

Good luck Babyhopes!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> :hugs: and :dust: to NDH, Dew and Sarah!!
> 
> hoping you get your BFP's soon soon soon!
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay, Babyhopes sorry you've had a stressful day!
> 
> Today is Lottie's birthday... this time two years ago she was about an hour old and we had just taken this picture..
> 
> Our lives changed forever 2 years ago... and it feels like she's always been a part of our lives!

what a beautiful baby for an hour old! those eyes!! usually they are so squished with their eyes closed. happy birthday lottie!!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes: urrgghhh that woman was not very nice! but to look at it from their side they probably get a lot of pregnant women coming in with non urgent problems and so probably have the policy in place. poor you for crying awwwww :hugs: Im confused (doesnt take much :haha:) I thought you had your doctor that marcus person, who is this new person and why are you seeing them tomorrow?

dew: sorry that you have some colour :hugs: if it does turn into AF then at least you have a new cycle of hope and your doctor wont be mad at you! FX'd it will happen for us soon :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy birthday Lottie.... Mummy, i can imagine how wonderful it must feel to see every birthday pass in front of your eyes, with your child growing and so different from every year.. :hugs:

sarah, im going to see this new doc so i dont have to rely on my husband to take me all the time as its a far ol trek and im going to the same hospital but different branch, one thats literally about 5 min from my house... so i can visit her for 9 months, all very close to my house but when it comes to delivery, she will come to the main branch, and deliver me there..

ill see how i feel with her today, if not marcus is always there.. :hugs:

fx'd for you dew..


----------



## babyhopes2323

so i went to the appointment and the baby is doing fine, kicking up a storm and waving its hands, measuring at 10+ 2, didnt like the doc though because she was so stern and not warm at all, couldnt connect with her the way i did with marcus, so marcus it will have to be !

plus she said i could start prenatal vitamins and she said to reduce my progesterone tabs from 3 to 2 times a day. she said not to use a doppler and that it will make me crazy. i dont like her now !! ive just spent 58 $ on a doppler !

she also basically said i have to do the NT scan because of my blighted ovum. twin sac, she said the placenta has taken over almost completely and everything seems fine. 

my marcus appointment is on the 6th so i will still go to him and ask him about the doppler and travelling to the uk as we will be travelling next month first week on holidays.

ill be moving house in four weeks, havent found one and our lease is up !


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies!! She was spoilt rotten and woke this morning so excited to play with all her new things :D Bless her!

Dew, i hope it's not :witch: but if it is, at least it's full steam ahead for next cycle, without a worry about what the doc might say!

Babyhopes.. not sure why she said no doppler... unless to not cause extra stress if you can't find the heartbeat. Glad you got to see you baby again! Crikey! I've still not seen mine!! 

Not sure if I mentioned to you ladies, but heard the heartbeat on the doppler last week so it kinda reassured me a little and I'm less scared about the 12 week scan! Which is 2 weeks tomorrow!

Sarah hun, I really hope your back feels better soon! And regarding your comment about Lottie and her eyes.. it amazed our family how wide awake she was.. not sure if it was the extra 2 weeks in the womb or what. Mike's Aunt said... this child was born ready for college :rofl: slight exageration but she was very wide awake! 

This is a pic of her about 3 hours later after the nurse wrapped her up as we were about to move up to the maternity ward. She's got her cheeky look in her eyes already... and she's only about 4 hours old here! :rofl:

Anyway.... enough about me.... How's everyone???
 



Attached Files:







Lottie wrapped up.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2323

mummy, im sure youre about 10 weeks and a bit, i mean when i get measured on the scan, they measured the CRL and i was spot on 10 wk 2days, im sure when you do go for your scan, they will tell you that you are further on than you think !


awww lottie is so cute in the blankie...look at that cheeky smile ! and only 4 hours.. i was expecting curled up fists and shut eyes... xxx bless

weve booked our tickets for manchester on the 6th of may so yay.. excited and looking forward to two whole weeks in the uk visitng friends and family in southampton, manchester, yorkshire, scotland and back.. and we're driving all the way up north and back down.. x cant wait to have proper tea and freshly baked scones with clotted cream. xx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh I don't know hun.... your LMP was a week before mine so it could be likely that you ovulated about 3/4 days ahead of me... hence you are already 10w 2d. But I don't mind only being 9w... so long as baby is healthy at my scan in 2 weeks time! 

I can't believe on 2 weeks to go!! What amazes me is how patient I've been and how it's not really stressed me out at all... NOT knowing that the baby is okay! Weird!! 

How fab that you'll soon be in England :D Hope you have a lovely time!! xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

trust me with not knowing, theres no problem especially if your'e not the worrying type, but if this is your first scan since your BFP, yay... its going to be so great.. !!! cant wait to hear updates !!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks...Yep.. it'll be my first scan since BFP. Saw my MW at 8 weeks and need to see her again soon to have my bloods done! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

morning ladies!

happy mothers day mummycat! its next month in canada so my mum gets to celebrate it twice! I love the photo of lottie at 4 hours....I cannot believe she looks just like the photos of her now, like you said she already has her cute cheeky look. And you get the award for most patient person on this thread along with Flying, I cant believe you havent had a scan yet! but is that the norm when you dont have any spotting or anything you just wait for 12 weeks?

babyhopes....my heart filled with joy when you said 'the baby is doing fine, kicking up a storm and waving its hands'....thats so wonderful and I hope you are slowly relaxing and feeling more calm. Too bad you didnt like the woman though, I do think Marcus sounds nicer! are you going to ask him about the NT scan again or going to ignore what this woman said? I wonder why because of the other sac she would say that, if everything seems fine with the other baby.

will everyone get a photo with their 12 week scan? if so Im so excited!!! preethi I think you mentioned no scanner, but you could take a photo with a cell phone and upload perhaps.

this time next week is the end of my cycle, urghh this has been a slow one. I much prefer the period-ovulation wait because as soon as I get my period I forget about the ttc thing and get on with life, and as I start ov tests on CD10 it seems to go quicker than this wait. 

ok going back to bed for :coffee:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL...thanks Sarah...but Flying gets the award (for the pregnancy ladies) cos she has to wait till 13 weeks... that's longer than I have to wait!

I think NDH gets the award for the TTC ladies... that's a long wait she's had!! :hugs:

Hope the next week goes quickly hun!! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

well sarah, yeah i am a bit more relaxed and cant wait for my doppler to arrive, ill be like a child with a brand new toy ! lol 

i will ask marcus about the NT and tell him how i feel about it and that i dont wish to do it and see what he says ..

ive no idea why she would mention the NT scan, she was more like you know even younger women can have children born with DS and i was like okay... and marcus said looking at your age i think everything should be fine, so im confused, the NT, by the way is in a different fetal center and she refers patients to them so maybe she gets you know a bit of the payment or something which is why she was stressing on it.. i wouldnt think all doctors stress on it, im sure marcus said i could decide on that myself !

i dont believe that you should force somebody to do it giving some crap reason for it, what marcus said was i could decide and the NT would take place in the hospital where marcus works itself.. so im not sure.. its kind of irritating really, i mean why would two docs, from the same hospital but different branch, have different opinions?


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies! Ive missed quite a bit. Had to work last night and been a busy weekend.

Preethi- Doctors will sometimes say not to do a doppler in case you cant find it right away you may freak out, etc. I knew all that and sometimes do have to put it down and go a few hours before trying again and then I find it. Its tricky but really nice to hear. Of course, if you thoght anything to be wrong, visit the doctor. They don't want us having false reassurance but if the HB is there, and strong and fast, then no need to worry at the moment and that's how im living each day. I still know "things" could happen but each day i hear it, and I know today it is in there and beating away. This morning I have NO idea where the darn thing was. We searched forever and all over my tummy and finally way late, we found it so loud and strong. I was like "where was it, in my arm?!?" Seems weird that we missed it for soooo long and then bam, strong. IDK but its hard not to get a little freaked but I have to remember, they can move back further in your body so don't get too worried! I do have a little bump but its ugly bloat right now. And I hope for some scan pics (ultrasound TOMORROW) but I don't have a scanner either so will have to figure out how to upload them. I would totally say its your choice about the NT scan. I know wome3n who have not done it. Im just doing it for the ultrasound. I'm very anxious for an ultrasound and my doctor wouldn't get me one til 16 weeks if I dont do the NT scan. Crazy huh? 

Happy mother's day Mummy! Thats awesome you heard HB...such a relief. What was the rate? Mine was consistently 163ish and today was 153. I read that by 12 weeks it drops a bit, do you know anything about this? It was still very strong sounding so im not too worried just a tad:) Lottie was a beautiful baby, bet you can't wait for a nother! 

Dew- I had to work yesterday for our really lovely weather but hope today has some too! I do hate the dirty ground everywhere in this stage though. Its all muddy and nasty everywhere and not sunny today so its kinda gross outside. I want flowers and green stuff! Although- then i'll hafta tell family im pregnant since i cant hide in clothes anymore. Booo! 

Sarah- only 7 days til testing! Wahhhooo! Hope you are having a lovely sunday in bed with coffee and paper. That was my favorite thing to do and now i've given up caffeine its totally taken any joy from morning coffee!

Im sorry if missed anything, i read very quickly as we're trying to coral all of us into showers to get to brunch. STARVING!


----------



## MummyCat

Thank you NY!!! I have a really old doppler and it doesn't actually tell you the heartbeat! Some heartbeats drop a little so I've heart... but Lottie's was always over 140 and more often in the 150's!! :D 

Keeping everything crossed for your scan tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- only 7 days til testing! Wahhhooo! Hope you are having a lovely sunday in bed with coffee and paper. That was my favorite thing to do and now i've given up caffeine its totally taken any joy from morning coffee!

haha Im not very good at testing but I might start next cycle. I have tried to become a poas addict but I failed miserably!! Ive always prefered to just wait for my period, as I always expect its coming so whats the point of testing. I see how obsessed people get in the photogallery folder and that scares me! I have some internet cheapies that came with my ov tests and some digitals to confirm once I get a 2nd line on a cheapy. 

I already figured out how to tell hubby once it finally happens: I would wait till I get a 'pregnant' on a digital and then that night I will pee on one in the bathroom and go sit in bed, then ask my hubby to go get the test as my back hurts. I cant wait to see his face or what he will say. I would also like to film it so would have to figure that out too!

I had a tea and watched english tv on my laptop! I dont drink much coffee, I sometimes have a milky coffee but use decaf. I dont like the taste of decaf tea though so not sure what I will do when I get pregnant. (I first typed IF I get pregnant and changed it to WHEN!!). My teas are very milky so Im sure I can still have a couple when pregnant. Although my sister said she went off tea the whole time

incase I dont get on in the morning good luck at your scan tomorrow! what time is it?

I had a bad junk food day yesterday and am annoyed at myself as I was 200.8 during the week and this morning was 202.6. Ive been feeling depressed about my back and really wanted some chocolate and chips and I ate a lot. but now its done I feel like getting back on it. I was reading how Clomid is not good for people that are overweight, so I go see my fertility specialist end of April then will be booking to see her 3 months later for Clomid. I really want to use that time to loose the weight and I hope that each bfn/period will inspire me.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah Ny, i know it must be really hard sometimes to find the hb on the doppler and im ready to take that chance because i really need to wean off the scans... if youre going for NT just so you can get a scan, i totally understand because youve hardly had many scans !! ny, take the pic on ur mobile and upload it.. im dying to see your scan pic and hear all about it.. sooo excited for you.. xx

im willing to wait two weeks if that means i dont have to do the NT, as long as ive got atleast doppler at home for my sanity then im fine..

mummy, yay on the HB, exciting,.. dont know how i missed that bit if youve mentioned it.. xxx

today that lady doc said i could start on prenatal vitamins, so i got my usual pregnacare vitamin, and oh boy, any MS or nausea that i did not have before, i had as soon as i took one just now.. im suffering with it.. do prenatals cause you to have nausea at times? ive heard some women experiencing this but boy its awful !

yay my doppler arrives by tuesday latest and then wednesday is my appointment with marcus so looking forward to it.

sarah, i like my teas but ive controlled myself completely.. i havent had a single tea in about three weeks and today i had a headache so gave in a had a small teacup..

thats such a cute way to tell hubby.. i like ur idea... xx FX'D for that to come true.. get that bfp.. :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Well I'm back home! I read all 6 or 7 pages at home but had to head to work before I could reply, so now I'm at work I can reply! haha! The dog show was great, but it's really tiring as I'm on my feet outside the entire day, yelling at everyone to get them into the ring in the right order and recording all the judges placings and everything, and it's a 3 hour drive home again at the end of the weekend so I'm TIIIIRED. I went straight to bed when I got home! lol.

It was quite fun though as I haven't been to a dog show since I announced I'm pregnant (and I go to a lot of dog shows so I know most people there!) so had heaps of people coming up to me to say congratulations and stuff which was neat. :)

I can't remember everything that's happening (there was so much to read! haha), but I'm so sorry so many have back problems! I have had some lower back pain at times, but it's not crippling or anything, and a good sleep is enough to make it better too. I hope the vibrator thingy is safe to use in your TWW, I'm sure it is... :hugs:

Baby, I soooo know what you mean about the crying! I have found myself crying at the _stupidest_ things, for NO real reason! But it's common that the hormones make our emotions run high so I'm taking it as a symptom! lol. I don't have ANY other symptoms any more really, so I have had the odd niggling worry that I hope all is ok in there.... 



I'm really really _really_ looking forward to my scan in THREE DAYS!!! And yes I WILL get photos and share them, probably as soon as I get home from the scan! hehe.


I hope everyone is going well!! I will be here all this week, but then this weekend I'm off out of town again for a grooming thing! lol. But I don't cae, cos by then I'll have had my scan!!! hehe


----------



## NDH

Happy mothers day Mummy! I don't think any of our other mothers-to-be are from the UK, but if so, happy secret mother's day :)

Preethi don't let your doctors bully you into getting NT done, they can't force you to do it. I agree, Marcus sounds like a much better doctor and I would keep going to him rather than this other lady, even if she is closer to you.

Flying, glad your dog show went well!

Sarah, I've been thinking about doing something similar for my DH to tell him. Leave the digital on the bathroom counter and say "I'm having trouble reading the test, would you mind telling me what you think?" or something like that lol. I'm going to buy a digital so I don't have to keep it a secret from him when I get a line on an ic (hence no more testing early for me so it actually will show up on a digi) cause I'm a horrible secret keeper. If I had to wait to buy a digi I know I'd spill it early.

Thanks Mummy, I know it's been such a long wait! But I know it will happen soon, and when it does motherhood will be worth the wait.


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying, basically the placenta takes over so your body is used to the hormones and you dont feel the symptoms ! cant wait for your scan and super excited over here for your scan !! :hugs:

NDH:hugs: lets just hope when i speak to marcus about the NT on wednesday, he dosent say anything different and still leaves it to me as a choice. as a doctor, he may say its better to do it, but its not like if i dont do it, something bad will happen or something, so fx'd he still supports me on my decision.

NDH, i just know you will get your BFP soon and it will certainly be worth the wait.. xxx

praying for you and sarah.. xx


----------



## Dew

Hello ladies...I am still trying to catch up with you all...Flying: looks like you had good time at dog show and seems like you are one of the coordinators and not just an audience. I have only seen one small dog show at Minnesota State Fair, it was very nice. I love dogs and would love to pet one but my husband doesn't....

Sarah, I like your plan for sharing BFP news with DH. Here's how I told my DH...while DH was still sleeping, I sneaked into the bathroom, closed the door behind me, tested without making much noise, was exhilarated to see 'pregnant' word written on the test, quickly went to the laundry room where I remembered having a cute white cardboard box, picked up a piece of scotch tape from office room, placed the test inside the box, it fitted! Then slowly opened the drawer of our nightstand and removed a flower ribbon from last year's anniversary gift box, pasted it on my white box. Placed the box down on the floor by bedside and slid back in bed pretending as if nothing happened. I was having blocked nose and was coughing too for last couple of days so DH placed his arm around me and said, we'll get you started on antibiotics. Right then I picked my white box and told him, I got you a Christmas present, he was like, you didn't have to, within seconds he opened the box and saw what's inside. We smiled, we cried, we held each other so tight and stayed in bed like that for an hour talking about so many new things. It was so beautiful! Don't understand why all of that had to be taken away from us! 

Preethi, I don't know your age but from what I know, NT scan is first trimester screening test to know the risk of down syndrome. Many women skip it and go directly for Quad (blood) test performed around 15 weeks of pregnancy which provides more information about probable risks including down syndrome. If Quad test results are abnormal, then a 3-d U/S is performed in perinatal care along with amniocentesis. Only reason doctor would recommend NT scan at 11weeks is if you are 35 or older and/or if you insist on knowing your risk for DS early in pregnancy so you can opt for intervention if results are too abnormal. Even then, one would want to confirm with further blood tests etc which can only be performed between 15-18 weeks, so long story short, NT scan although provides significant information at an early stage but is not sufficient in itself to help you make a decision at that point of time. I am guessing you are younger and need not worry about such complications :) Best wishes to you!

NY: sorry you had to work on Saturday. Tomorrow it's gonna be nice again so let's look forward to that. Can't wait to get the patio furniture out and start grilling.

Sarah: hope you are feeling better. My favorite days of cycle are Cd3-9 (leading to ovulation) and 2dpo-6dpo....because these are the days when I tend to be hopeful :)

Mummy...Happy Mother's Day to you...hope it was fun for you and your daughter!

I have been having brown CM for last 2 days, ovulation was one day late so instead of yesterday, AF is gonna show up today...whatever :dohh:

Take care ladies, sorry for the long post, have a great week!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, I like your plan for sharing BFP news with DH. Here's how I told my DH...while DH was still sleeping, I sneaked into the bathroom, closed the door behind me, tested without making much noise, was exhilarated to see 'pregnant' word written on the test, quickly went to the laundry room where I remembered having a cute white cardboard box, picked up a piece of scotch tape from office room, placed the test inside the box, it fitted! Then slowly opened the drawer of our nightstand and removed a flower ribbon from last year's anniversary gift box, pasted it on my white box. Placed the box down on the floor by bedside and slid back in bed pretending as if nothing happened. I was having blocked nose and was coughing too for last couple of days so DH placed his arm around me and said, we'll get you started on antibiotics. Right then I picked my white box and told him, I got you a Christmas present, he was like, you didn't have to, within seconds he opened the box and saw what's inside. We smiled, we cried, we held each other so tight and stayed in bed like that for an hour talking about so many new things. It was so beautiful! Don't understand why all of that had to be taken away from us!
> 
> I have been having brown CM for last 2 days, ovulation was one day late so instead of yesterday, AF is gonna show up today...whatever :dohh:

I know, I was reading the way you told him and felt so sad that the pregnancy didnt continue :nope: :hugs: its so hard, and I hope you never have to go through that again.

oh so I was assuming your period came full on. brown cm is still promising so please let us know if you do get your full period today. I spot quite a few days before my period so expecting spotting by friday. unless now that my polyp is gone I dont get spotting.

Im longing for this week to be over. Ive had sore nipples and globby cm but Im sure Ive had that in other cycles so not expecting anything. I will be excited to start a new fresh post-operation cycle. this is a lucky thread, it WILL happen for us soon.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im not sure what time NY was going for her scan but cannot wait to hear from her, hoping everything is ok and that we get to see some photos too.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Im not sure what time NY was going for her scan but cannot wait to hear from her, hoping everything is ok and that we get to see some photos too.


Good luck NY! Wishing the best for you.


----------



## babyhopes2323

hi dew, i know what an NT is, and really i am only 20 years old so the youngest in the group.. ill speak to my doc on Wednesday and see what he says ! 

hoping he does not force me into it.. im still waiting on my doppler !

fx'd you get your bfp and a sticky bean this time round..

sarah, im waiting for NY too.. no news from her..hoping alls well !


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> hi dew, i know what an NT is, and really i am only 20 years old so the youngest in the group.. ill speak to my doc on Wednesday and see what he says !
> 
> hoping he does not force me into it.. im still waiting on my doppler !
> 
> fx'd you get your bfp and a sticky bean this time round.. !

You are almost half my age :) I am 35. Everything's gonna be just great....don't worry.

At 9 wks 4 days, my gynec did pelvic examination and tried to listen to heart beat with Doppler. She said, it can normally be heard after 10 weeks but since I am skinny, she may find it for me. All she could hear was my HB. I have retroverted uterus so she blamed it on that. Little did she know then that baby's heart had stopped beating at 8 wks :( we had last seen healthy HB at 7.6 wks


----------



## sherylb

I really don't want to have the NT either.

I am so nauseous today I am convinced this is going to turn into full-blown MS soon. Yuck! Trying to get it over with but can't. Can't even get past the idea of eating anything either.


----------



## nypage1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I HAS A BABY!! Im so excited. Thanks a bunch girls for being excited for my news:) You are all such dolls. I'll figure out how to do the pic on here- it actually looks like a baby. Amazing! It measured 11w6 days so thats right on. PHEW. Relief. Was movin around in there and HB was recorded to be 160 so thats what my doppler says each day. 

About the NT- I was told I don't have a high risk, but anyone at any age can have a baby with downs so that's why I did it. My doctor really thought it would be a good idea. The back of the neck measurement was AWESOME! They want it under 3mm and mine was .9 so the tech was very happy with that. Now, hope my bloods match up...but can't see why i'd have a genetic risk, since nothing in my family indicates it. 

Dew thats such a cute way to tell OH! I wish I did something like that. ALl i did was just tell him at work! I had to, couldn't hold it in. I wanted to but no way! 

Sarah- I like your idea too. Its fun to tell them in a good way, specially the video part. You NEED to do that! 

Baby- How come the doc just told you to start prenatals now so late? Im surprised they didn't have you on them right away from BFP, or even before bfp. Here, we are advised to take prenatals before we get pregnant, or at least 800-1000mg of folic acid, because it is important to have the folic acid right away to prevent spina bifida in early development. Maybe, did you just take folic acid alone? And yes, the prenatals are the only thing thats given me really bad sickness. I had to go OFF of them actually and take children's chewables with an extra pill of folic acid. It is the high amount of iron in the prenatals that make them set off MS really bad. I can't even think of my prenatals without getting naseous! Give it a bit to see if your tummy adjusts but if you start puking them up, at least go get some folic acid pills. The baby doesnt need too much for nutrition yet but does need folic acid for spinal development and if you puke them up right away you aren't getting any. Sorry that was so long, sheesh! 

Dew- did af come? If just spotting then maybe its not coming. Lack of symptoms that you usually get is a good thing, but im sure you know all that! Sorry the bean didn't stick after such a lovely revealing to DH but I sure hope it happens for you soon. Mine was over a year after my MC and that was horrible to deal with. BUT, what I mean to say, is that I am proof that diligence pays off and it can still happen, even if it doesn;t right away.


----------



## nypage1981

K- figured out how to get the pics in here so here's my baby at 12 weeks! Or 11w5d...dunno what to go by but here it is .....the 3rd pic is just the baby with head at opposite end, and the fist kind of up by head. Not the clearest one to see.
 



Attached Files:







Baby 001.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5









Baby 003.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5









Baby 004.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sherylb

Yep, definately a baby!


----------



## Dew

Aww! NY congratulations! Your baby is adorable! You must be ecstatic! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

I am quite stoked to see a real baby in there thats for sure. I am in shock! But happy shock!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> I am quite stoked to see a real baby in there thats for sure. I am in shock! But happy shock!

I am so happy for you. I can feel your happiness right here. Good about NT test too! Enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks for all the Mummy Day wishes!!

OMG NY.... HUGE congrats on your scan!!! You have a beautiful healthy baby there! :dance: Here's hoping you can put your feet up now and enjoy this pregnancy! :D It's time you get a chance to anyway!! :hugs:

hope everyone else is well... Sarah and Dew... those symptoms sound promising!! Keeping everything crossed for you both and NDH.... almost time to catch that egg!!! (if I remember correctly) so egg catching dust..coming at ya... :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh honey thats awesome NY, im so happy for you,, can i please have you get more excited now instead of worrying ..?? all i want to hear from you now is good stuff and im not going to talk about any MC and i dont want you to talk about anything either plus, im sorry but i really want to stay positive so i dont want anyone else to talk about MC's to me either if thats okay.. talk about it to anyone else, but i dont want it written to me, its basically because im already such a paranoid freak and i dont want to think about anything negative and get myself worked up.. no offence to anyone here.. xx love you all so much,, and am genuinely happy for all of you.. 

praying for the women who dont have their BFP'S to get one everyday !

ny.. yay again :) so happy for you and mines on wednesday so woop woop again, ill be about 10+5.. so glad about your NT results as well, thats awesome news, i still may not go for the NT just to save myself some greif, at the same time if i do decide to go and the results measure like yours, i would be ecstatic !

take care, i realised the prenatals cause me to have MS when i dont eat.. its better when im on a full stomach and before pregnancy, i used to take the prenatals anyway and a folic acid everyday. i still take folic acid and progesterone and a prenatal..

i like the idea of the chewable fruit vitamins.. yummy..


----------



## babyhopes2323

dew, im so sorry about your loss, and im sure this time you'll have a sticky one and its going to be amazing for you !!

please dont take this in the wrong way, but i mean it in the nicest possible way, could you please refrain from telling me about the MC ..? i dont mean to be selfish or rude at all, but ive just really got so many worries on my plate right now.. i dont want to worry about the doppler and HB and then you said about the MC and not finding the HB and that is upsetting to hear and im trying to stay positive

so please dont take this badly, its a request. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sheryl, id suggest taking saltine crackers and having em first thing in the am for MS? its supposed to help when youre on an empty stomach first thing in the morning, feeling sick


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> dew, im so sorry about your loss, and im sure this time you'll have a sticky one and its going to be amazing for you !!
> 
> please dont take this in the wrong way, but i mean it in the nicest possible way, could you please refrain from telling me about the MC ..? i dont mean to be selfish or rude at all, but ive just really got so many worries on my plate right now.. i dont want to worry about the doppler and HB and then you said about the MC and not finding the HB and that is upsetting to hear and im trying to stay positive
> 
> so please dont take this badly, its a request. :hugs:

I understand totally....I shouldn't talk about MC on this thread with all you beautiful pregnant ladies around...request accepted...sorry if I hurt anyone, not my intention, just get carried away at times....


----------



## MummyCat

Babyhopes.... I know you wish to stay positive..... but there are a few of us who have gone through a lot of pain and heartache to be here too.

Just because we mention we've had a miscarriage.... doesn't mean you'll have one. I still had symptoms and pregnancy experience from my miscarriages, so if someone asks a question about symptoms? or nausea etc... I may reference my pregnancy that ended in miscarriage.... NOT because I'm trying to upset anyone... but because it was still a pregnancy for me and because that experience in a weird kind of way has made me more relaxed.

asking people not to ever mention their miscarriages is almost like asking for them not to share a part of who they are and what they've been through. 

You have had so many scans... so many doctors appointments and all have confirmed that baby is okay and heartbeat is strong.... you need to start believing it... they wouldn't lie to you!! Think positive... you'll be holding a healthy baby before the end of the year. There are a lot of women who would love to be in your position.

I know you mean well... but I think it might be upsetting to others that you ask them never to mention it!


----------



## MummyCat

Dew said:


> I understand totally....I shouldn't talk about MC on this thread with all you beautiful pregnant ladies around...request accepted...sorry if I hurt anyone, not my intention, just get carried away at times....

I don't feel you have any need to apologise hun. You certainly didn't hurt me with your comment... it made me appreciate your journey more, knowing some of the heartache you've been through. Sadly sometimes it's part of life but the fact that you can talk about it openly is brilliant because you have dealt with your loss well! :hugs:

I've had 2 miscarriages and one gorgeous little girl too... there are happy endings after miscarriages... :flower:


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> I understand totally....I shouldn't talk about MC on this thread with all you beautiful pregnant ladies around...request accepted...sorry if I hurt anyone, not my intention, just get carried away at times....
> 
> I don't feel you have any need to apologise hun. You certainly didn't hurt me with your comment... it made me appreciate your journey more, knowing some of the heartache you've been through. Sadly sometimes it's part of life but the fact that you can talk about it openly is brilliant because you have dealt with your loss well! :hugs:
> 
> I've had 2 miscarriages and one gorgeous little girl too... there are happy endings after miscarriages... :flower:Click to expand...

Never meant to hurt anyone but I am crying like a baby now....life never gets easy....thanks for your kind words


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- I was just mentioning it to make Dew feel better because after that happens, it's hard to feel like it will again. But seeing my situation, I tried to give her some hope. I wasn't writing it to you- I have NO thought in my head at all that you will have this issue! I was more worrying about your not being on the prenatals with folic acid- but thats nothing to do with MC! I've never thought you would have one....not once. Its very Hard not to mention something so large that at least 3 of us on here have been through. Sorry, didn't mean to upset you but it sure upset us when we went through it! I would think with all your scans and being bumped forward so much that you'd be much calmer! 

You for sure need to just have faith in your pregnancy. Other than your bleed that has resolved I think it all sounds soooooooo good! Your scan will be awesome, and your doppler will be awesome and you are just fine:)

And im super duper excited and super duper worried. I will ALWAYS be worried! Definately not trying to sound not excited for my pregnancy, but its a coping mechanism to expect the worst, and be surprised and totally happy for the best if that is what I get out of this! Hope you feel ok with allowing some talk of things that arent always shiny happy thoughts- but thats what TTC is- the good and the bad. Trying to support everything we all go through at such different stages and experiences takes a verrrrry open mind.


----------



## MummyCat

Dew said:


> Never meant to hurt anyone but I am crying like a baby now....life never gets easy....thanks for your kind words

Oh sweetheart!!! :hugs: You wouldn't have hurt anyone my love!!! 

You have been hurt more by your loss than anyone on here can be by reading about YOUR experience! Please don't cry :flower:.... go get yourself some tea and chocolate (or your favourite drink and yummy food) and step away from the pc for a bit!! 

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Feel better soon hun... you're welcome to PM me if you need to chat!! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- you are fine! I know well enough that it can all happen and my risks for everything being pregnant so believe me, hearing any of it doesn't scare me more than I already scare myself:)


----------



## sherylb

I agree with the majority on this issue. I haven't experianced it myself but before getting pregnant I knew it would be devastating if it happened to me. 

I am still waiting for some kind of healthcare coverage and haven't had any way of knowing this pregnancy is healthy except for my 2 blood tests.


----------



## babyhopes2323

im sorry if i upset you so much dew and i didnt ask you not to mention it ever, ofcourse you can, thats what we all should be here for which is support and i stressed so much that it wasnt meant in a bad way, i just requested that you dont state it to me, but in general ofcourse youre open to talk about anything.

mummy, i know what youre sayin and i woouldnt wish this on my worst enemy and gosh i didnt mean to be such a bad person or anything !

its difficult when youre not speaking to someone and youre typing because you dont get to see the reaction of the persons face and i didnt mean it badly 

ny, i wasnt actuallyu meaning that you spoke about it at all, i was actually talking to dew and i apologize profusely if it has hurt all your feelings everyone as it seems like im being the bad guy here.

i really didnt mean anything at all, i can imagine what it must be like and i myself have had a loss and though it might not have been an MC, it is pretty much the same thing. it is a loss so im not perfect, ive had it too, so i dont know

maybe i should not say anything much if im going to be so misunderstood. i dont want to offend or upset anyone and its tough on me as well when im being misunderstood by women ive only prayed and had best wishes for so long !!

ive always wanted you all to have your happy endings and i just thought we should be more positive to achieve that and i was not trying to be selfish. jeez i dont know what to say anymore.
sorry


----------



## babyhopes2323

its difficult when you are typing it out, and so maybe no matter how i would have said it, you all seem to think it was meant badly. i never meant to offend anyone and i cant stress how much i mean it when i say i didnt mean to offend anyone and mummy, i think you took it quite badly as well and i have to say that i know its not easy and i thought maybe sending positive vibes and talking positive to women who are TTCing could help them stay positive and achieve what they want without worrying all the time and thats what i was trying to say. if it was taken so badly then i apologize.

i dont mean to be a bad person here and dont want to be misunderstood for one, ive been on this forum since well long ago last year and havent even once said anything to hurt anybody so i certainly wouldnt start now.


----------



## babyhopes2323

mummy, im sorry but i felt this bit that you mentioned 

"You have been hurt more by your loss than anyone on here can be by reading about YOUR experience" 

actually makes me sound like an animal.. i know what it feels like to lose as well. its quite hurtful.

i have to repeat myself. i did not mean to offend dew


----------



## sherylb

She's not saying you don't understand what it's like to have a loss. It's just different from person to person. Why don't we all drop this now? It wasn't meant to offend. And not to be rude but Baby you were frantic for about a month of your 10 weeks and had a scan for almost every post you made so you really have no room to talk about being positive 100% of the time.


----------



## babyhopes2323

you know sheryl, i dont even want to start, i was frantic, but i started learning to be positive after people like flying and everybody else gave me reassurances and taught me to stay positive so im trying to use that and be positive and am not expecting personal attacks from everyone.

i was frantic i agree and yes ive had more scans, but because of the help ive had from all the women here, ive learned to change and try to b positive and i dont see that as a bad thing, so id like to drop it right here and not be attacked anymore thankyou.


----------



## sherylb

This has been the longest day ever. I can't wait for it to be 5:30 so I can go home and relax with DH.


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- its fine! I didn't write my response with thinking "oh, that preethi is such a bad person:)". I just wanted to make sure you understood where some of that icky talk comes from with those who have been through it. 

I agree with computer being hard to communicate effectively. Me and OH's first year the most we'd fight was over text because things were stated or read in the wrong way. Its tough! 

I know you are very sensitive to negative talk of babies and pregnancy. I totally see you as a girl who worries a bit and needs to not know of the negatives. Its just tough, cuz it is possible that those who are TTC think its hard to hear of baby stuff all the time! That's why I want this thread to be completely open to all the stuff becasue we are all at very different stages and need to coincide with each other in that way. 

Sheryl- it is super hard not knowing, but the majority of women are FINE. Just happens to be a lot more loss and such on here since its a place those women go for support, answers, etc. Im sure you are fine:) But hope that medical comes soon for you. You really don't need any sort of appointment until 8-10 weeks I believe it is....

Sarah-----where ya been?? Busy girl:) 

Now, lets all just get on with it! No one meant to hurt anyone, I truely believe that so lets forget about it!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Babyhopes... I know you didn't mean any harm.... I even said that, if you go back and have a read... I know you meant no harm! 

I was not upset by what you said Baby... but I could see how it might upset others.. which is why I said saomething. 

A lot can be misread in text... just like that bit you highlighted... I was trying to reassure Dew.. there is no way that when I read about her miscarriage it will hurt me, as much as it hurt her! Does that make sense? I wasn't directing it at you hun... I was trying to explain to Dew that she's been through a lot... the MC is a big part of her life and she should be able to mention it without feeling bad. 

I think everyone is entitled to express their feelings, it's the point of a forum... there has been nothing but well wishes support for you and for everyone, by everyone... We've been a very supportive group, I jsut wanted to point out that asking someone to not mention their miscarriage is being unsupportive (I know you didn't mean it that way... I know you just meant that if we don't hear it we wont think about it) but I'm sure you might now realise why I said what I did.

I know you have suffered... Preethi hearing about your situation and the sad times you had made us all the more thrilled for when you finally got your bfp and supportive of you when you started bleeding. But we wouldn't have asked you to stop talking about it... when it could upset people who can't conceive... that was just the point i was trying to make... everyone has had their struggles.... be it the loss of a child because of a cervix that doesn't do it's job :(, or miscarriages at various stages :(, or LONG term TTC :(, or polyps blocking the ideal spot for implantation :( or having to abort due to the laws of the country you live in :(.... but they make us who we are!!!

Please don't feel like you can't talk in here... I just think we need to be accepting of everyones struggles! 

:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sincerely thank you both NY and mummy for understanding where im coming from and i have nothing but well wishes for all of you and do entirely understand what you mean now mummy :hugs:

we have been a very supportive group, i throughly agree which is why i would hate it if we misunderstood each other, as i was fretting with worry now as to how i could make it up to those who felt bad about the comments.. thats how much i couldnt bear to leave this thread.. theres too much love and support filled into a closely knit group xxx

love to all. xxx :hugs:

but i agree we should be able to talk about everything, even our DH's and our little hiccups we have with our lives and i agree we shouldnt leave something out because i said so, because it cant be fair !! xx truce .. xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Glad you understand I meant no harm.... and pleased you agree...

cos today my DH has annoyed the socks off me! it's like we have a conversation about something and he forgets it ever happened (this particular conversation was about a week ago) and he claims he remembers nothing.... not even the stuff he suggested! :dohh:

His memory is bad... he knows it... but I get so angry sometimes, because I'm sure if he paid attention a little more, he'd remember things better! :grr:

it's like I have to remember everything from him and me! :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Good, we can all laugh about this later. Lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy- not just your DH, all men. I'm convinced. Its led to fights because it will affect my work or his plans because I had told him already something going on and he refused to remember it. Grrrrr!


----------



## babyhopes2323

me and my dh had an argument today over the birth because hes never been one for hospitals and blood and i insisted he cut the cord which he says he cant do because of all the blood and pulsating veins on the cord. he has never really gone to hospitals because he hates blood and cant stand the sight, he is very squeamish, we later agreed that he was anyway going to be there for the birth so he would be there but would leave the instruments to the doc..

:grr:


----------



## nypage1981

Hahaha. Thats funny about your DH preethi. Mine is mad that he can't cut anything in my c section. What a dork! I know he was kidding- but really wanted the scalpel. He is actually for real bummed that he can't cut the cord though:( Me too, but thats the way it is with c section!


----------



## MummyCat

Preethi, do you know that you can request to wait until the cord stops pulsating before it gets cut?? It's one of the things that we were told about on our antenatal class when pregnant with Lottie. Basically it allows the placenta to pass as much nutrient rich blood to the baby as possible and once it stops pulsating, then it's stopped passing blood to the baby and hubby might not be so squeemish! :D 

You may find that in the moment, he finds he doesn't care about the blood etc. it's quite an experience and my DH's fondest memory of everything is when he saw Lottie's head, he said her face all squished up will stay with him forever (she came out the wrong way, facing up) LOL

NY.... WHAT are we going to do about our men??? I think I might threaten mine with no :sex: until he remembers things! :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2323

aww thats so sweet that your dh wants to do it.. bless him. xx

hey youre not having a c this time are you..? because how can you know so early on that youre having a c? read on here that dh is not ellas biological dad, so youre talking about this pregnancy right?

im having an epidural,.. i think i decided that after watching too many birthing videos !


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah wow, it would be awesome if he would be willing to do it, but mines got a hard head and he is quite sure and does not budge when he means something, and this i know he means, but lets see at that time, maybe he will be willing, i think i will be in too much pain and anxiety and relief to care to be honest about who cuts the cord. as long as im stitched up back fine and dandy if i have any tears !


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow cutie lottie, loved her pics at 4 hours, that image will stay with me and i wouldnt need to go past 3 pages to find it.. them eyes were sure cheeky !


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- yes I am talking about this pregnancy. I had a c section with Ella so then I am to have one with this one too. So, no going into labor surprises for me. We will schedule a day and time!


----------



## MummyCat

I didn't want an epidural before I went into labour.... but after 2 days in hospital having been induced... I changed my mind and had one! :rofl: 

I slept for ages once I got it... it was a welcome relief... but i have a lot of friends who managed fine without it... I think everyone's different and Preethi you may surprise yourself with how much you can handle! :flower:

x


----------



## flyingduster

hahaha, ohhh ladies, I just read through all that drama and I could see all the emotions flying around and then see them simmer down, and in hindsight (having read it all at once) it is amusing to see all these very hormonal women being emotional and everyone getting a little worked up over nothing... I'm surprised it's taken us this long to have a little misunderstanding like this!!!!! We are women, we are emotional. Put in pregnancy hormones as well as the normal ones and the high emotions when TTC, and it's like a recipe for disaster; like I said I'm surprised it took so long! LMAO!

We all love each other here I think, and it's BECAUSE we love each other that we got all OTT emotional about it. :hugs: to all!!!!!!!!!


I think perhaps there was something in the air last night. I was crying basically all night long for NO reason. Hell, I'm tearing up now cos I'm thinking of how I was crying! sheesh! These hormones are nuts... lol.


You know how yesterday I said I was thinking how I have no symptoms and it does make me worry a little, especially with my scan only 2 days away...? I threw up last night. lol. I don't feel worried at all again now!! This happened last time I threw up; I was worrying through the day about my lack of symptoms, and the next morning I threw up for the first time ever. Yesterday I was feeling utterly crap and was starting to worry if we were about to be devastated in a few days rather than elated. And then I threw up for the second time ever. lol! Ahhh, my body knows me too well; it's like "HERE! Here is your blimmin symptom already! Now QUIT WORRYING, I have it in hand!!!" heh. I do love my body, it's doing SUCH amazing things right now, I can't even fathom it all, and it's looking after me mentally too... The throwing up was more from me being over-tired (from the weekend) and having not eaten very well yesterday too, but it was still reassuring to throw up and have a SOLID symptom pop through!


TWO MORE DAYS! I'm only working a half-day on thursday too, so I will work today, and tomorrow, and the half-day on thurs and then MY SCAN!!! Sooooooooooo looking forward to it!


Ny! LOVED the pics! I'm soooo happy for you! You should change your sig, it still is asking the 'bean' to stick, but it's a BABY now, it's certainly ain't a bean anymore!!! So happy for you. :D


----------



## Dew

:) Just read all new posts....seriously, I do not want to be that new girl on the thread who caused a commotion....once again best-est wishes and a big hug :hugs: to all!!!


----------



## Dew

flyingduster said:


> We are women, we are emotional. Put in pregnancy hormones as well as the normal ones and the high emotions when TTC, and it's like a recipe for disaster;

Flying: Add _PMS_ to that list...


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> K- figured out how to get the pics in here so here's my baby at 12 weeks! Or 11w5d...dunno what to go by but here it is .....the 3rd pic is just the baby with head at opposite end, and the fist kind of up by head. Not the clearest one to see.



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
Its our first BABY pic! 
I had no idea they looked like this at 12 weeks are you kidding me? 
Im in awe.
This is just amazing and I felt like a proud friend looking at these pictures even though we only have known eachother online :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

:):) THank you sarah, that was such a sweet response! Love it! Yes I know, I told OH before we went this morning that I couldn't remember exactly what a baby looks like on ultrasound at this stage so was excited to see. And wow! A real baby! I am quite proud of producing that!

Flying- so funny about all the drama and hormones. Yes, we've done quite well! I have seen some nutty threads where things got really catty. Ick. I do not like that at all! That's why im finding it hard to go to any pregnancy threads, they seem a bit more....IDK how to describe it. Competitive maybe? Not as supportive. Today OH called it Bean since thats his nickname and im like "no, its a baby now, not a bean!". But, he will still call it that im sure, he's taken to that nickname. Now its "please please please please please stick baby!"


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> everyone has had their struggles.... be it the loss of a child because of a cervix that doesn't do it's job :(, or miscarriages at various stages :(, or LONG term TTC :(, or polyps blocking the ideal spot for implantation :( or having to abort due to the laws of the country you live in :(.... but they make us who we are!!!

omg first I well up when I see NY's baby photos ,and then this little snippet of your post made me cry ....omg perhaps Im pregnant!!!!! only joking. but its so true, we all have lived such different lives but have managed to come together and support eachother and in my mind thats through good and bad. of course we are going to have little tiffs here and there and that normal.

I dont want to comment too much on things as its resolved but I will say a few things...

Preethi - first of all I really dont think anyone felt that you were being mean with what you said, you are clearly a sweatheart and have never had a bad word to say to anyone. Like NY said, its clear you are someone who worries a lot and with that you would prefer to not talk about certain things. 

however at the same time Im sure you now realize that asking someone to not talk about a part of their journey, one that would have changed their life, is not really fair. and for example say I got pregnant and had a MC, I would want to talk about it with no worries about hurting someone who is pregnant. Same as when someone is pregnant and wants to share their joy but someone else just got their period. We are all different and have to do our best to listen to all good and bad.

But I think you were saying for them not to mention it to you directly, and I think everyone can respect that. Im glad it all got sorted and lets move on.
:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> i insisted he cut the cord which he says he cant do because of all the blood and pulsating veins on the cord

this has to officially be the funniest thing Ive read on here in ages, it made me actually laugh out loud!!!! I can completely understand as the thought of pulsating veins on the cord makes me feel sick! how does he know it looks like that? I had no idea. Im very squeemish about hospital stuff so thankfully I will be lying down otherwise I might pass out! I bet your hubby will be so overcome with emotion to see his child that he will be grabbing those scissor thingys and cutting away while it pulsates and blood oozes :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> :):) THank you sarah, that was such a sweet response! Love it! Yes I know, I told OH before we went this morning that I couldn't remember exactly what a baby looks like on ultrasound at this stage so was excited to see. And wow! A real baby! I am quite proud of producing that!

Im sure Ive seen other scans that are tiny blobs in a large space, so are those scans from weeks before? do people have scans really early on? I had no idea this is what the scan would look like. wow, this makes me so excited to get pregnant before my family comes and I would put the scan on a tshirt and meet my mum at the airport!

so what is the next step for you?


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Glad you understand I meant no harm.... and pleased you agree...
> 
> cos today my DH has annoyed the socks off me! it's like we have a conversation about something and he forgets it ever happened (this particular conversation was about a week ago) and he claims he remembers nothing.... not even the stuff he suggested! :dohh:
> 
> His memory is bad... he knows it... but I get so angry sometimes, because I'm sure if he paid attention a little more, he'd remember things better! :grr:
> 
> it's like I have to remember everything from him and me! :dohh:


that is definitely a MAN thing. its so funny as hubby and I will have an argument about something where he remembers something different to me, and I say to him, dont argue as Im always right!!! it usually turns out that I am always right about things to do with memory. But he will still argue and insist his point of view, its annoying :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I understand totally....I shouldn't talk about MC on this thread with all you beautiful pregnant ladies around...request accepted...sorry if I hurt anyone, not my intention, just get carried away at times....


Dew please feel free to talk about your experiences as we are here good and bad. I think Preethi just didnt want it directly quoted to her thats all. 
I just cannot wait for you to get your bfp as so many people have a MC then go on to have a perfect pregnancy. did your spotting end up getting heavier? :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Whew busy thread since last I checked.

Mummy I don't remember if I commented about Lottie's first pictures - she has got to be the most alert newborn I have ever seen in those photos - amazing!

NY, what beautiful scan pics! I think the 12 week scan pics are the most amazing of all scan pics.

Dew :hugs: for your trials and I hope you get your keeper baby soon. So many of the mommies to be on this thread are pregnant after a loss. I think Flying is the only one who isn't? 

Sarah, you could well be pregnant, I see that you're 8dpo. But if that's why you were crying I have no excuse lol, cause I bawled reading todays posts too.

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Dew

Dew said:


> babyhopes2323 said:
> 
> 
> hi dew, i know what an NT is, and really i am only 20 years old so the youngest in the group.. ill speak to my doc on Wednesday and see what he says !
> 
> hoping he does not force me into it.. im still waiting on my doppler !
> 
> fx'd you get your bfp and a sticky bean this time round.. !
> 
> You are almost half my age :) I am 35. Everything's gonna be just great....don't worry.
> 
> At 9 wks 4 days, my gynec did pelvic examination and tried to listen to heart beat with Doppler. She said, it can normally be heard after 10 weeks but since I am skinny, she may find it for me. All she could hear was my HB. I have retroverted uterus so she blamed it on that. Little did she know then that baby's heart had stopped beating at 8 wks :( we had last seen healthy HB at 7.6 wksClick to expand...

Only the colored portion of text was meant (directly) for Preethi. 
Why I wrote the rest, even I can't figure, it was not derived from anybody's current status or condition, was not directly aimed at anyone and was honestly not meant to warn/scare/hurt anyone.
I wish I made a separate post to write it but sometimes feelings just flow out of you in the form of text without any indication or warning (this also goes to show how comfortable I was getting on this thread). 
I tend to read all the posts on the forum whether they are addressed to me or not (may be I am not supposed to!??) so I am guessing even if I write about my experiences as separate/general post, I may unintentionally end up hurting someone so will try my best to avoid writing disturbing incidents, as a respect to others' feelings.

Sarah, update from my side is that I am still having brown discharge, cycles might be different now. I also have bad headache which could be due to all the crying I am doing today...what happened on the forum is just a trigger, I am sure it is PMS.


----------



## nypage1981

Woohoo! We got the hormones surging in here:) Haha. 

Sarah I've noticed so many different looking ultrasound but yes, mine at 7 weeks was a blob. Nothing intelligible. I love the 12 week scan. Super happy! You may be implaning as we speak:) wow, 8 Soo already. Seems seriously like esterday. Just to me I'm sure not to you, but your cycle has gone fast for me! Lol. The ager idea is adorable. That's a good one. 

Dew I read comments to others also. Or just ones made in general. It's all good! 

Baby, here it is Monday night, so you should be getting your doppler any time now! How awesome!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Sarah, you could well be pregnant, I see that you're 8dpo. But if that's why you were crying I have no excuse lol, cause I bawled reading todays posts too.
> 
> :hugs: to all.

haha wouldnt that be great! so you are almost at ovulation, what are your BD plans? I seem to remember that you and hubby dont BD that often, or am I mistaking you with someone else. my memory is fading as I get older!!


----------



## NDH

Yep that's me :( My plans are to keep getting after DH for BD until it's happened 2-3 times by Friday lol (if this is a typical cycle I'll O around midnight on Thursday so Friday should still be in the running). Managed to BD yesterday, so at least we're in the running. He got a new video game so it might be tricky this cycle to make sure it happens a couple more times lol. Next time I'm fertile though we'll hopefully be in our own place again so it'll be a bit easier. He'll also be out of the "ZOMG new game! Must play it every second of my free time" stage. And being with my parents still there isn't much I can do about it *sigh*


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2323 said:
> 
> 
> hi dew, i know what an NT is, and really i am only 20 years old so the youngest in the group.. ill speak to my doc on Wednesday and see what he says !
> 
> hoping he does not force me into it.. im still waiting on my doppler !
> 
> fx'd you get your bfp and a sticky bean this time round.. !
> 
> You are almost half my age :) I am 35. Everything's gonna be just great....don't worry.
> 
> At 9 wks 4 days, my gynec did pelvic examination and tried to listen to heart beat with Doppler. She said, it can normally be heard after 10 weeks but since I am skinny, she may find it for me. All she could hear was my HB. I have retroverted uterus so she blamed it on that. Little did she know then that baby's heart had stopped beating at 8 wks :( we had last seen healthy HB at 7.6 wksClick to expand...
> 
> Only the colored portion of text was meant (directly) for Preethi.
> Why I wrote the rest, even I can't figure, it was not derived from anybody's current status or condition, was not directly aimed at anyone and was honestly not meant to warn/scare/hurt anyone.
> I wish I made a separate post to write it but sometimes feelings just flow out of you in the form of text without any indication or warning (this also goes to show how comfortable I was getting on this thread).
> I tend to read all the posts on the forum whether they are addressed to me or not (may be I am not supposed to!??) so I am guessing even if I write about my experiences as separate/general post, I may unintentionally end up hurting someone so will try my best to avoid writing disturbing incidents, as a respect to others' feelings.
> 
> Sarah, update from my side is that I am still having brown discharge, cycles might be different now. I also have bad headache which could be due to all the crying I am doing today...what happened on the forum is just a trigger, I am sure it is PMS.Click to expand...

I dont think theres anything wrong with how you wrote it. It could look like you are talking to preethi as you quoted her, but I often quote people then babble on about something else, we all do it so dont worry!!! you have not done anything unusual or wrong so please continue being you and sharing your feelings whatever they are.

You are obviously still hurting and I can fully empathize, like I said when reading how you told your hubby I had an ache in my heart as I knew what happened after. I always feel theres a reason for what happens in life, however devastating. My mum had 4 miscarriages before me, and I do think to myself wow I would not be alive if one of those had continued. So Im sure there is a baby in your (near) future that is meant to be with you forever and I cant wait to be here with you when that happens :hugs:

see when you say brown discharge and headaches it makes me hopeful for you but I know it can easily be the other way too. its so annoying that period and pregnancy symptoms are basically the same. I have sore nipples, headaches and had greenish/yellow cm today. of course I googled it and theres lots of people who had yellow cm and and were pregnant, but equal amounts that had it and were not. I prefer to assume Im not and then be shocked when it actually happens.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah I've noticed so many different looking ultrasound but yes, mine at 7 weeks was a blob. Nothing intelligible. I love the 12 week scan. Super happy! You may be implaning as we speak:) wow, 8 Soo already. Seems seriously like esterday. Just to me I'm sure not to you, but your cycle has gone fast for me! Lol. The ager idea is adorable. That's a good one.

urrgghh for me this has been the l-o-n-g-e-s-t cycle e-v-e-r!! because we didnt really have any good BD sessions I just want it over and to start anew.

as for implanting, thing is I think I would get IB if I was implanting....as it would be in the area of the polyp and seeing as my op was 2 weeks ago surely there would be blood as it wouldnt be 100% healed. thats my thinking anyway!! I do have quite a lot of symptoms, but we know how useless those are.


----------



## sarahincanada

symptoms:

ok I have a question for my lovely pregnant friends.....remind me what symptoms you did or didnt have. I seem to remember NY, Babyhopes didnt have anything as they were shock bfp's due to your wonky cycles. Dew I seem to remember you had symptoms with your pregnancy and thats why you are not enthused about this symptomless cycle. Mummy I remember you had creamy CM and a few other things. So I thought Id ask you all to write them down so I can see if theres anything useful!!!! it does seem everyone is different though, Ive always thought the less symptoms you have the more likely you are pregnant going by people on here, but theres websites with pregnant women writing so many symptoms. :shrug:

(can you tell that this week is the worst wait ever and I need to be entertained, please entertain me lol)


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Yep that's me :( My plans are to keep getting after DH for BD until it's happened 2-3 times by Friday lol (if this is a typical cycle I'll O around midnight on Thursday so Friday should still be in the running). Managed to BD yesterday, so at least we're in the running. He got a new video game so it might be tricky this cycle to make sure it happens a couple more times lol. Next time I'm fertile though we'll hopefully be in our own place again so it'll be a bit easier. He'll also be out of the "ZOMG new game! Must play it every second of my free time" stage. And being with my parents still there isn't much I can do about it *sigh*

ahhh that is hard, you have a few obstacles there! 2-3 times by friday should be perfect. its amazing how many people on here get their bfp from just 1 time. 

NDH how many cycles do you think you have actually TTC? Is it all 27? Im asking just because I know there was that time that hubby was away. Have you had any testing at all? I think you said no before but like I said my memory is bad. I just wonder if you have a polyp or something like that preventing things and wouldnt it be good to know now. but Ive witnessed quite a few long time TTC people on here get their BFPs so I have lots of hope that it will happen for you.

ok I better stop talking as the people in the other part of the world will come on tomorrow and have pages to read, a little like me when I got home today so just getting you all back!!!


----------



## NDH

I'm not sure how many cycles we've actually had a shot at, as I wasn't recording my cycles or BD before May. We could well have missed a number of those cycles completely, but most likely had at least one attempt somewhere in that fertile week. I just counted 27 cycles from January 2009 when I had a probable chemical and really started wanting a baby (though we never really did anything about preventing pregnancy before that unless DH asked if I might be fertile lol) until May 2010, then again from November to the present (in other words, the time we were apart isn't counted. I have short cycles so get 14-15 cycles/year). The last 6 cycles though, since being back together, I know with certainty it's been pretty well timed, 2 or 3 tries a cycle (which is probably the best we can expect), and there was for sure one or two months before I came here that we had quite good chances too. But because I'm hoping it's really been lack of BD at the right times for close to 20 cycles I'm not really wanting to do anything about testing for a few more months, mostly from a cost prohibition. Can't really afford $30/doctor visit minimum, assuming fertility testing is covered by medicare which I'm not even sure about so it could cost more. Not to mention treatment costs if necessary... I'm happier blissfully unaware for now lol.


----------



## sherylb

OH, I remember! Had to really think about it. First it was that I felt like AF was coming all day. Clear discharge. Then it was yellow. I didn't get my :bfp: until I was 2 days late.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah thank god for you actually understanding what i meant.. youre the one who has actually and properly understood it and said "yes i think she meant do not quote it to her". that was all !! phew !

still waiting on doppler, phoned ebay and the company as i have always been a bit weary on online shopping and sometimes they take your payment and you dont receive the package.

so dont know what time it is in the states but its 8:55am here and there were going on in their american accents.. yes mam, no mam, but apparently it would take longer for my delivery because it is international. well if that was the case then they should not have confirmed by email that i would get it no later than tuesday.


dew, lets just please drop this, it was clearly a misunderstanding for the both of us and i realize what i did and it was exactly as sarah said. thats what i meant, so please dont feel sad and upset and everything because again the more you feel sad,and talk about it, the more it makes me look and feel like a bad person and i didnt intend to hurt you at all, so lets just drop it. thanks

hope youre feeling great NY, im up for my doc appointment tomorrow to discuss the NT.
and im relying on the americans to deliver my doppler :) love em and their attitudes.. always have.. very easy going.. especially the americans in dubai.. theyre so open minded and they talk about anything and everything even if its the first time theyve met you ! 

i watch the colbert report on tv, and its like he makes fun of the americans himself .. saying things like they always want everything larger than life... from their burgers to their slushies ! i cant wait to go to the states at some stage !


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah hope you get your BFP this cycle and AF stays away... sometimes, all it takes is one session and plus your DH has super spermies !! so praying for you !! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

NY, i know most women would prefer a natural birth, but you dont really feel anything at all with a C-section,. thats really good.. !! the only bad part is the excessive bed rest required afterward !

you know what youre having already thats awesome !


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarahincanada said:


> babyhopes2323 said:
> 
> 
> i insisted he cut the cord which he says he cant do because of all the blood and pulsating veins on the cord
> 
> this has to officially be the funniest thing Ive read on here in ages, it made me actually laugh out loud!!!! I can completely understand as the thought of pulsating veins on the cord makes me feel sick! how does he know it looks like that? I had no idea. Im very squeemish about hospital stuff so thankfully I will be lying down otherwise I might pass out! I bet your hubby will be so overcome with emotion to see his child that he will be grabbing those scissor thingys and cutting away while it pulsates and blood oozes :haha:Click to expand...

lets hope so, but mines got a very tough one to crack, he is so sure about what he says, when he says it, ooh he almost irritates me with how sure he is.. he wont budge, to be honest, i couldnt care anymore because id be in too much anxiety at that time to bother !

:)


----------



## Huggles

Wow, so much to catch up on!!!

NY - awesome scan pics!



MummyCat said:


> cos today my DH has annoyed the socks off me! it's like we have a conversation about something and he forgets it ever happened (this particular conversation was about a week ago) and he claims he remembers nothing.... not even the stuff he suggested! :dohh:
> 
> His memory is bad... he knows it... but I get so angry sometimes, because I'm sure if he paid attention a little more, he'd remember things better! :grr:
> 
> it's like I have to remember everything from him and me! :dohh:

My dh is exactly the same! I swear he just doesn't listen half the time! I'm sure if they just paid attention and *tried * to listen they'd remember a whole lot more!



MummyCat said:


> I didn't want an epidural before I went into labour.... but after 2 days in hospital having been induced... I changed my mind and had one! :rofl:
> x

I'm quite anti-epidural because I'm terrified of them and their potential side effects. I looked into hypno-birthing and had booked into classes for that. But then my waters broke before i got to any. But I used the technique that i had read about and honestly - i kind of slept thruogh my entire labour! Granted, i was only 24+3 so the baby was still very small, but never for a second did i even feel like i needed gas, never mind an epidural. I will most definitely be going the hypnobirthday route again! Total labour time from first (noticable) contraction to birth = 4 hours!



sarahincanada said:


> Im sure Ive seen other scans that are tiny blobs in a large space, so are those scans from weeks before? do people have scans really early on? I had no idea this is what the scan would look like.

I'll try and attach a photo of my first 3 scans from last time. Then you can see the progression from 8-13 weeks (although the scans measured as 7+2, 10+3 and 12+6 i think it was). There's a huge difference between 10 weeks and 12 weeks (or 11 and 13). It really is amazing. We actually were able to find out the sex at 12+6!



sarahincanada said:


> symptoms:
> 
> ok I have a question for my lovely pregnant friends.....remind me what symptoms you did or didnt have. I seem to remember NY, Babyhopes didnt have anything as they were shock bfp's due to your wonky cycles. Dew I seem to remember you had symptoms with your pregnancy and thats why you are not enthused about this symptomless cycle. Mummy I remember you had creamy CM and a few other things. So I thought Id ask you all to write them down so I can see if theres anything useful!!!! it does seem everyone is different though, Ive always thought the less symptoms you have the more likely you are pregnant going by people on here, but theres websites with pregnant women writing so many symptoms. :shrug:
> 
> (can you tell that this week is the worst wait ever and I need to be entertained, please entertain me lol)

I didn't have any symptoms. I was waiting for sore breasts/nipples as that's what i remember from last time, but they never came. My nipples only started getting sore AFTER i got my bfp and now they're already much less sore/sensitive again. My breasts are still not sore.
I was also totally convinced i was out that month as i was pretty convinced i hadn't even ovulated. My previous cycle was 35 days instead of my usual 31, so i was expecting the same again. Total surprise when i got my bfp! (2 days before AF was due - 12 dpo).

AFM - I've been super duper busy at work and home these past few days. But think it's going to calm down now again for a bit (at work anyway).

Got a dishwasher yesterday! :happydance:

Nothing much to report on the pregnancy front. No real symptoms, no ms, no nausea, nothing much of anything. First scan in 9 days! Can't wait to get visual confirmation that all is well.

(pics below are from PREVIOUS pregnancy. First two are not very clear but hopefully Sarah can see the progression from blob to baby)
 



Attached Files:







Michelle scans 1&2.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3









Nice piccie.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies! 

Baby- thats too bad, you will have to wait more days for the doppler. At least you get a scan tomorrow! Hopefully the Americans can get it right to you:) I had no idea people saw us as laid back! I suppose we are for the most part. But yes, we do have larger than life sized foods and drinks. Its ridiculous! 

Sarah- Im pretty sure I didn't have much of anything for symptoms. I just expected AF be ause I had that crampy feeling. I also didn't notice sore anything really until after the bfp a week or so. I didn't have anything that I thought "think Im pregnant". I think I just "knew" else im not sure why I tested be cause im not much of a POASA. I hate testing and always waited for AF so something just caused me to be testing this time. 

Huggles- thanks! thos are lovely scan pics as well. Can't wait until you get some good ones this time around too. Are you going to find out what it is this time as well? 

Well, feel like I should get back into bed. After 10 hours of sleep. This is crazy I have been feeling really just not good lately. Hate to complain because im grateful, but getting sick of feeling sick! Its driving me insane! 
Hope you are all well today.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks to all who posted their symptoms, so it still does seem the less symptoms the more likely you are pregnant dont you think? I think getting ready for period your body produces quite a bit of symptoms. I remember last month walking to my pre op and having very physical cramps but I wasnt pregnant so it must have just been getting ready for end of cycle. Im having some cramps, lots of creamy cm sometimes yellow, headaches, but all these can be period coming.

Im very restless been in a bad mood (pms?) and have been craving lots of chocolate / junk food (pms?) and Ive realized its also down to this horrible end of the 2WW. Its the worst time of the cycle, you just want to know right now and start a new cycle if you are not pregnant. but instead you have days of uncertainty, with a slight feeling of hope, waiting day by day. once I get my period I have a pang of dissappointment but very quickly Im able to pick up and feel positive about the new cycle and I like that I can forgot about TTC for the week my period is there.

ndh: Im sure its just timing problems for you then, rather than anything physical. you mentioned next month you would be in your own place, so you found a place already?

huggles: thank you for posting those, thats so amazing the difference. jarrod was a beautiful boy, and Im so happy you are pregnant now and that they can monitor you and know what to look for this time. And thats interesting about the hypno-birthing, are you going to go to classes soon?

dew: hoping for an update on your spotting today, as I still have a little hope for you. bug hugs if it did turn into something, Im not far behind you so we can be together for the next cycle.

babyhopes: hope the doppler comes soon! and thats so cute about your hubby being stubborn. Mine can be sometimes, but he is pretty easy going I am probably the more stubborn one.

sheryl: hows everything going with work, you had been a little worried about early pregnancy and working. good luck with the healthcare thing, when do you expect it to kick in? it wont be long and we will be looking at your 12 week scan too. are you buying a doppler?

ny: sorry you are so tired! so are you feeling more relaxed about things now? are we going to hear excitement and gushing from you soon? only teasing you. You've been through a lot in the first tri and we were all week by week wishing for the best for you and now it seems to be really happening its wonderful.

flying: thats so cute about the throwing up! its like your beany saying Im still here dont worry!

mummy: how are you doing, now that you are post birthday party and sicknesses. although werent you throwing up a bit too? I cant wait for your scan either not long.

TOMORROW IS A SPECIAL DAY!!
Babyhopes AND Flying have their scans! Flyings is Thursday but thats Wednesday for most of us. Cant wait to hear how they go.


----------



## Huggles

Yip, we're far too nosy and curious to wait for a surprise! Hoping to be lucky and find out nice and early again!
I'm getting strong boy vibes again as the time passes, so i'm suspecting another boy, but we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Huggles

Sarah i will only go to the hypnobirthing classes in second tri. I think they will probably start towards the end of second tri. If i remember correctly they lasted around 6 weeks (maybe 8) and i need to be done by the time i'm 37 weeks as there's a strong chance the baby will be born then (that's when my stitch will be removed). So i think i'll probably start around 28 weeks or so, but will see what her available dates are closer to the time.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Sarah i will only go to the hypnobirthing classes in second tri. I think they will probably start towards the end of second tri. If i remember correctly they lasted around 6 weeks (maybe 8) and i need to be done by the time i'm 37 weeks as there's a strong chance the baby will be born then (that's when my stitch will be removed). So i think i'll probably start around 28 weeks or so, but will see what her available dates are closer to the time.


I just looked this up and theres classes in my city! I think I might try it too. Im all for being as relaxed as possible. I was going to have my reflexologist come with me to the hospital to work on my feet as she said it greatly reduces pain. My best friend tried to last as long as possible before getting an epi, but gave in as was in such extreme pain. Its crazy to think you could hypnotise your mind into not needing that. I wonder how many people are able to go through with it and how many people cave in. To me its worth trying as you can always change and get the epi if you want right, or perhaps theres a point its too late and you cant? Im so squeemish with hospitals and pain I always thought I would tell them to medicate me straight away, but I do like the thought of what you are doing.

here I am talking about birth and I dont have a bfp yet :dohh: oh well we can always be prepared.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh yay for TWO scans today! I am excited to hear and see pics. This is exciting:) 
Also excited to see what it turns out for you sarah, I am cheering you on too, and thank you so much for cheering me on so well and letting me be crazy like I just am always:) - having that yellow cm is supposed to be a good sign. I never had much weird CM or never was in tune to it but have certainly heard others that were pregnant have that. Is that something normal for your pms or abnormal? 

Yes, im getting more excited. Told my pregnant sissy last night and shes in shock that we are doing this together! Now comes other stresses! We have a tiny house with only 2 bedrooms 1 bathroom and one bedroom is my daughter's and one ours...so.....where does baby go?!?!? And its a horrible time to sell so we would lose out so much that it really can't happen, but I so want a bigger house:( Its been on my mind each day. Sigh. I will have to work on that one.....OH doesn't like to talk about selling or moving because there's so so much work that would need to be done to this house to sell. Its a really bad situation and I wish I was with him when he bought this house 6 years ago because it is NOT a house I would ever allow anyone to buy. He was just dumb and his ex wife pushed it. Stupid woman. :) Ok, now im getting cranky! 

Huggles- I can't decide whether to find out or not! I usually am the type to want to, but having to do a C section, I feel like I want to wait so that the moment is still exciting and surprising! OH doesnt agree, but im like, we don't have a room for the baby anyways, what does it matter if we know what it is? Lol. I am soooo having boy vibes. We will see. Im fine either way. 

IM SO EXCITED ABOUT THE SCANS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: my symptoms with previous BFP were sore/tender breasts from 3-4 dpo onwards, on and off sore throat and sniffles 2-3 dpo onwards, lack of headache and lack of pre-AF spotting, feeling very positive and happy post-ovulation, tested when AF was one day late. I am also not a POAS addict.

Bleeding has started today. I went to bed with and woke up again with a migraine kind of headache, now since AF is here, I can take pain-killer and caffeine too...that should help.

Huggles: Hi, I am kind of new here and I don't think we have met before. Congrats on your new pregnancy...wish you a sticky bean and H&H pregnancy!

So no 2011 baby for me :) but I like number 12 so moving on and looking forward...

Best wishes to those who have their scans tomorrow...

Sarah, I am waiting for your BFP and 2011 baby :)

NDH: to be honest, TTC has taken away fun from our BD too....hope you got it this time!

Have a fun day everyone!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Oh yay for TWO scans today! I am excited to hear and see pics. This is exciting:)
> Also excited to see what it turns out for you sarah, I am cheering you on too, and thank you so much for cheering me on so well and letting me be crazy like I just am always:) - having that yellow cm is supposed to be a good sign. I never had much weird CM or never was in tune to it but have certainly heard others that were pregnant have that. Is that something normal for your pms or abnormal?
> 
> Yes, im getting more excited. Told my pregnant sissy last night and shes in shock that we are doing this together! Now comes other stresses! We have a tiny house with only 2 bedrooms 1 bathroom and one bedroom is my daughter's and one ours...so.....where does baby go?!?!? And its a horrible time to sell so we would lose out so much that it really can't happen, but I so want a bigger house:( Its been on my mind each day. Sigh. I will have to work on that one.....OH doesn't like to talk about selling or moving because there's so so much work that would need to be done to this house to sell. Its a really bad situation and I wish I was with him when he bought this house 6 years ago because it is NOT a house I would ever allow anyone to buy. He was just dumb and his ex wife pushed it. Stupid woman. :) Ok, now im getting cranky!
> 
> Huggles- I can't decide whether to find out or not! I usually am the type to want to, but having to do a C section, I feel like I want to wait so that the moment is still exciting and surprising! OH doesnt agree, but im like, we don't have a room for the baby anyways, what does it matter if we know what it is? Lol. I am soooo having boy vibes. We will see. Im fine either way.
> 
> IM SO EXCITED ABOUT THE SCANS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

scans are tomorrow!!!

oh thats annoying about the house. Do you have room in your bedroom for a cot? I guess while the baby is so small that would be ok, and perhaps then the year after your daughter could share or is her room too small? then in the 2 years could you try and work on the improvements and find a bigger place? we moved out about an hour from toronto as you get larger house for a better price the further from the city, is that the same there?

Im sure I had yellow cm and globby white bits before. I have a terrible memory and seem to forget everything, but Im sure I googled that before. I did my temp this morning and although nothing to compare its not high. I think I might do a IC test tomorrow at 10dpo just because this wait is soooooo annoying and boring.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: my symptoms with previous BFP were sore/tender breasts from 3-4 dpo onwards, on and off sore throat and sniffles 2-3 dpo onwards, lack of headache and lack of pre-AF spotting, feeling very positive and happy post-ovulation, tested when AF was one day late. I am also not a POAS addict.
> 
> Bleeding has started today. I went to bed with and woke up again with a migraine kind of headache, now since AF is here, I can take pain-killer and caffeine too...that should help.
> 
> Huggles: Hi, I am kind of new here and I don't think we have met before. Congrats on your new pregnancy...wish you a sticky bean and H&H pregnancy!
> 
> So no 2011 baby for me :) but I like number 12 so moving on and looking forward...
> 
> Best wishes to those who have their scans tomorrow...
> 
> Sarah, I am waiting for your BFP and 2011 baby :)
> 
> NDH: to be honest, TTC has taken away fun from our BD too....hope you got it this time!
> 
> Have a fun day everyone!

awww dew Im sure I am right behind you! its ok, Im excited for my first proper cycle post operation. and glad theres 2 of you on here still TTC. Im glad so many people got their 2011 babies, we wont be far behind them :happydance:


----------



## Dew

NY: what is the chance that you can put your house on rent until the market improves? Don't worry, something will work out soon, you still got plenty of time.....anyways, babies don't need much space they are the tiniest of all :) 

Sarah: as a general rule, yes, suburbs are more comfortable and less expensive compared to centre of big cities. We also live in a suburb, we love it here.


----------



## nypage1981

Yep- houses are cheaper out further for sure, its just a pain to move my daughter from her school so i'd like to stay in this area. Wish there was like a house next door for sale. Lol. I have mentioned to OH the renting out thing before and he is really touchy about it all- he doesn't want to rent out either. He thinks, its fine here. UGH. I can't stand this subject with him. I have almost left the relationship over living conditions in the past, and hope he doesn't continue that attitude with it all because the whole time living with him I have really wanted a comfortable place to start over in that I can make my own and be proud of. This place just needs to be burnt down. Without us in it please. :)


----------



## Dew

NY: I understand your sentiments, I would have felt the same way....wish you could move out of their soon.


----------



## sarahincanada

why is he so attached to the place ny? perhaps you can convince him to have a 5 year plan or something. what does he say about the fact you only have 2 bedrooms?
I know the US had really had problems with the real estate market, canada managed to ride it out it seems.
yay happy to see baby as your profile pic!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah I think he is lazy in a way. doesn't want to do all the fix up necessary and knows he will not make a darn thing on this house. Which was a stupid purchase in the first place. makes me so mad. I don't care about the money right now, I care about having space and a better house!


----------



## sherylb

Work is exhausting but I am moving a bit slower, going to the RR often and trying to drink as much water as possible. I read that if I am not drinking enough water and drink caffeinated drinks they can take calcium and water (i think that's right) from the baby so I am more aware of what I drink. 8 more working days and I will be done.

DH leaves to Mobile, Alabama early Thursday. I told him yesterday that I was concerned about having to drive him to the airport at 5 am and then go to work. Luckily for me my MIL is awesome and said that they will take him. Then I will pick him up about 9:15 Friday evening.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Work is exhausting but I am moving a bit slower, going to the RR often and trying to drink as much water as possible. I read that if I am not drinking enough water and drink caffeinated drinks they can take calcium and water (i think that's right) from the baby so I am more aware of what I drink. 8 more working days and I will be done.
> 
> DH leaves to Mobile, Alabama early Thursday. I told him yesterday that I was concerned about having to drive him to the airport at 5 am and then go to work. Luckily for me my MIL is awesome and said that they will take him. Then I will pick him up about 9:15 Friday evening.

Sheryl: It's a good thing that you are drinking lots of water. I was told that water is nutrition in pregnancy. Soon your body will get used to having more water and you may be visiting RR lesser.

May I suggest eating banana or drink banana smoothie in the morning and have even more bananas between the meals. Bananas have Vit.B6 which helps reduce nausea symptoms. Also, it will keep your bowel movement good which sometimes become a problem in pregnancy. Just a suggestion :)

I lived in New Orleans, LA for a couple of years so I love south. Last year during our south trip we went to Mobile, AL too and visited USS Alabama Battleship on our way to Florida, Pensacola :) Such beautiful memories, can't wait for spring to arrive in Minnesota.

Will pray for next 8 days to pass real soon...good for you, for me (I will start planning BD as ovulation date will come closer), for Sarah and NDH too (they may get their BFP by then :) )....

Yay for your wonderful MIL!! :thumbup:


----------



## flyingduster

LOL! You gals can TALK! I caught up on 5 pages last night, but by the time I did that I didn't have time to post, and this morning I've caught up on another 2 pages...! lol!

Sarah, I had no real symptoms either. In fact, my main symptom was the feeling that 'nope, it's not working this month. I don't feel pregnant AT ALL. Hurry up next month!' lol. I've had yellow CM ever since my BFP (still have it! It's EWCM in consistency too, but yellow) but I didn't have it before my BFP. I was doing my temps, and it was only because my chart looked promising that I started to get hopeful towards the last few days, and then the day AF was due my temp was HIGHER still, so I tested that day, and got my BFP (14 DPO I think)

SINCE my BFP I had cramps and sore boobs and stuff, but it was a good week or so beyond my BFP that they kicked in.



Tomorrow!!! Tomorrow I have my scan!!!!!!! I'm sooooo excited. I have a huge busy day at work today, but I DON'T CARE, cos the sooner I get through it, the closer I am to my SCAN! lol. I have to work tomorrow morning as well, but that's stuff all. lol!

The weather here is getting sooooo crappy and horrible, winter is really starting to kick in. Ugh. I hate winter! We don't get snow really (an inch or so at most. And only a few times over winter. If snow gets down into the city, the whole city shuts down for the day!) so it's just cold and WET. ugh. Lol, at least I guess I'll have my own internal heating going on, as apparently we feel a lot warmer when pregnant with all the extra blood going around! lol!

Oh, and I'm doing the hypnobirthing thing too. I looked into it before I even got my BFP, and then the same week I got my BFP, I bought the book. LOVE the book & CD, and loads of women have managed to do it JUST from the book, but I've found a practitioner in my town so I've contacted her to let me know of dates later in the year when she gets them sorted. :D I seriously LOVE the book... it's so inspiring and motivational about it all. It has me really looking forward to the birth! 


I had another really vivid dream last night.... but this one *felt* really real too, it was creepy to wake up from. The dream was me having my baby! And then taking her (it was a girl! lol) around to show off to everyone, and she was the perfect baby and the birth was wonderful and everything... it was soooooooo weird when I woke up!


My nana turns 90 today! She's over in Australia so I'm going to give her a phone call later on tonight to say happy birthday, and to tell her 'guess what!' heh. She's already a great grandmother to my cousins kids, but I'm sure she'll still be happy! She's doing AMAZING, she lives alone in her house still (the house my dad and his two siblings grew up in!) and is getting about and still doing everything. :D



Anyway, gotta go. Busy day. Get through today, and my scan tomorrow! woooot


----------



## flyingduster

stupid thing. double posted!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay flying for your scan as well, im not sure if i will get a copy of the scan pic and i dont have a scanner so its going to be difficult if i have to use the cell phone at the same time as trying to look at the screen to see for myself.. lets hope i get a pic and then i can upload it from elsewhere atleast ! but im not sure as they tend to put them on the files for their records, but i will ask anyway.. but i wont be that far long, only 10+ 5 so wont be as nice as NY's .. yay still so excited for you :)

sarah, praying for that BFP with the IC cheapie...

ny , im stressing about house too, we have to leave this place in three weeks and i dont have a house to go to yet, havent started looking !

dh is very upset about his current job and has started talking about changing the tickets from the uk next month to go to australia and i was just getting settled and very happy to be here with family and all so weve had a few arguments.. lets see what happens in the long run fx'd.

im sure youll be able to find a house by the time the baby arrives and youll be able to convince dh to move out..

i personally made sure dh and i moved out of his previous house so that i could feel like i got a new house with dh and didnt want to live in his past place which he bought while him and his ex were living there.. 

so that house now is being given out to rent as we have a burden of a mortgage with that place,mind you its got beautiful views and everything but will never be a home to me and will always remind me of the bad times i had there so im acting as real estate agent at the moment !!

got a busy morning tomorrow first the visa office for the UK trip and then to the docs, about the NT and the normal check ups.

NDH, SARAH, dew.. fx'd fx'd fx'd :babydust:.. 

huggles, hope your doing okay and are excited about your scan.. when is it?


:hugs: to everyone ... its 11:30pm so im going to have to say goodnight !! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya... 

Sarah, I had loads of symptoms... very sore boobs from about 5/6dpo and increased CM from early on. Bad gas... believe it of not... nausea started about 3/4dpo! Crazy I know... but I felt rough! 

Looking forward to hearing good news from you all very soon!! Good luck with the scans ladies! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

At this point I want to cry...

I am at work and DH is instant messaging me about our finances and that he was trying to figure out the least amount of $$$ he could settle for at a new job. I have put off thinking about finances as long as possible as long as we have a healthy bank account and am doing my share to bring in $$$ for the time being. I just feel like he is way more stressed out about finding a new job than he is letting on. 

Just have to get though 8 more work days and then I will be at home cooking instead of picking up dinner so we can save a little $.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls!

Flying and Baby- I cannot believe I misread and thought yoru scan was today and was super excited:) Well im still excited for tomorrow then! 

Sarah- flying reminded me thats why i ended up testing. I had just gotten my thermometer and began the temping and I didn't have anything to compare to but they seemed high anyways compared to other women's and they were like that for 3 days so I was like, Hmmm, guess i'll test. 

Baby- I am not sure about how it is there for ultrasounds....but at each one we go to we have gotten a picture of our blob. Those were 6 and 7 weeks. This one we got a few of them, but if you ask wouldn't they totally give you one? I think you should ask for sure! They just print it out...and it's still on file for the office as well. I hope you find a house soon....I did think you were for sure moving to Australia already, is that still pending? 

IDK if we can even sell this house because we will lose so much money, and with me not really a working woman, don't know if we'd be able to afford a good house with being negative on this one:( I feel stuck and hate hate hate this house. Always have. Its a scary, old, gross place. Well ok, not soooo horrible but very old. I was looking at houses online today and daydreaming and am so afraid for OH to crush my daydreams so do not plan to bring this up for a while yet. We need to still be happy about this baby surviving its rough first trimester, I dont want to ruin that yet! 

Good luck at your scan!!!

Sheryl-men totally do that, get very stressed about things and hide it from us. I do not like that. Feel like mine hides financial issues from me all the time since he is the money maker and its scary. Do you plan to work after the 8 weeks are done or do you wait until next tax season again? 

Dew- I was taking B6 vitamins for my sickness for a while there and had to stop taking them because they made me naseaus. Wish I thought of the banana thing! Now im ok though, sickness gone except for more of indigestion and belly aches. But no more pukes. That sucked! 

Ok, still can't wait for the scans tomorrow!


----------



## sherylb

Next year we will have a baby so I will be staying at home. Daycare is not cheap.


----------



## nypage1981

So the 8 days is your last 8 days, how nice!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi flying!! Im soooo excited for your scan. what time is it NZ time so I can figure out the time here.
thats so funny about the hypnobirthing, I didnt know of it before Huggles mentioned it. Ive bookmarked the person who does it here to look into it once I am finally preggers.
thats weird you are entering winter. we are just leaving it, we've had some really nice days last week so everyone was thinking spring is almost here, then we had a dumping of snow!
happy 90th grandma flying!!

hi mummy! I wondered where you were today. I cant believe how much creamy cm I have right now, but its probably just as Im looking everytime I got to the bathroom!! Its so annoying as Im so NOT a symptom spotter but then things come up and having you thinking hmmmmmm. But I really dont want to get hopes up, Im not good with that as you might have noticed. My nipples are really sore too though. However if my period comes at least I will know next time to definitely ignore these symptoms (you will have to remind me!)

sheryl: finances are the most stressful thing in life, and its especially hard for men who feel they need to be the provider. In my house its opposite as I am the main worker as my business has done well and hubby works 3 days a week and has turned into more of the domestic one. I hope your hubby can find a well paid job that he likes too. Keep positive, people can always find a way and the important things you have....eachother and a growing baby.

ny: I remember that exact post when you mentioned the one temp and it seemed high! Im not sure when they go high but mine are not when Ive done a few random temps in the morning.
so with your current house, is it worth less than the mortgage? thats too bad and I hope you can one day get out of there!

babyhopes: you better get a photo! even if you had to push marcus aside and print it yourself LOL tell him you have women all over the world waiting for a glimpse of mini Preethi!!

Im spending way too much time on here and not working. Its that restless end of the 2ww feeling :growlmad:


----------



## NDH

Sarah, thanks, I hope so too. We don't have a place yet, but my next fertile time is the beginning of May and we're really hoping to find a place by the end of April I found a place that looks promising that's only $80/month more than we were hoping for available on the 22nd.

NY, I hope your housing situation has a solution before the baby is born. I wouldn't have even moved into a place that had belonged to DH and his ex (assuming mine had one), so make him realise how unfair it is that he expects you to make a permanent home from another woman's home. Room for a baby or not, you've put up with it for long enough.

Sheryl, in our house even though DH is the main income earner (most of the time) I'm the nerd who worries and stresses about the finances and works out the minimum we can both afford to be working. My Dh is so laid back it bothers me - I wish he'd make more of an effort.

So excited for upcoming scans!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah yes I had just began temping so I had it down for the next cycle and noticed they seemed high. What a coincidence that was. We are getting springy here too. Hope no more snow. I am fed up with that. Yea, the house is worth less than owed because 6 years or however long ago it was too much I think but the houses around here are still going for so little right now. It's super depressing. But like you said, we have a nice little family here and we will get by. Even if I am 40 when I get my dream home! 

Hope you're days go quick so you can either be happily surprised or move on with next cycle.


----------



## MummyCat

Morning!!

Excited for Flying and Baby today!!! :dance:

OMG Sarah... I will not believe it if you have only gone and got yourself pregnant within weeks of having your polyp removed! But your symptoms sound very promising!! My facebook was being a bugger yesterday and I had about 3 people send me messages and it would NOT display them!! :grr: 

NY I hope you get the house you want some time soon! :hugs: 

No news here.... apart from my brother coming to visit tomorrow! :D so I'm excited about that! He lives in Southampton which is about 3 hours from us.


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> Im sure I had yellow cm and globby white bits before. I have a terrible memory and seem to forget everything, but Im sure I googled that before. I did my temp this morning and although nothing to compare its not high. I think I might do a IC test tomorrow at 10dpo just because this wait is soooooo annoying and boring.

I did an IC opk test at 10dpo and got a faint second line. I had done one the day I got them about a week earlier and there had been absolutely no second line. So you may get something!



flyingduster said:


> Tomorrow!!! Tomorrow I have my scan!!!!!!! I'm sooooo excited. I have a huge busy day at work today, but I DON'T CARE, cos the sooner I get through it, the closer I am to my SCAN! lol. I have to work tomorrow morning as well, but that's stuff all. lol!

Oooh, exciting! Enjoy!



babyhopes2323 said:


> huggles, hope your doing okay and are excited about your scan.. when is it?

My scan was originally tomorrow (thurs), but then it was moved as the doctor had surgery booked. So now it's only next thursday (14 april), 8 whole days away!



sherylb said:


> At this point I want to cry...
> 
> I am at work and DH is instant messaging me about our finances and that he was trying to figure out the least amount of $$$ he could settle for at a new job. I have put off thinking about finances as long as possible as long as we have a healthy bank account and am doing my share to bring in $$$ for the time being. I just feel like he is way more stressed out about finding a new job than he is letting on.
> 
> Just have to get though 8 more work days and then I will be at home cooking instead of picking up dinner so we can save a little $.

:hugs: Hope he finds a good job soon and all the worries settle down :hugs:



sarahincanada said:


> I cant believe how much creamy cm I have right now, but its probably just as Im looking everytime I got to the bathroom!! Its so annoying as Im so NOT a symptom spotter but then things come up and having you thinking hmmmmmm. But I really dont want to get hopes up, Im not good with that as you might have noticed. My nipples are really sore too though. However if my period comes at least I will know next time to definitely ignore these symptoms (you will have to remind me!)

When is AF due?
Those symptoms do sound positive :thumbup:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

AFM, I might have gotten my first bout of nausea/ms last night :happydance:
My aunt and uncle and cousin came to visit, so i was wondering around showing them the house and we had a lovely visit. Then they left and i went to plant the 2 plants they'd brought. When i came back inside i suddenly felt really rough and had to lie down. I lay there for about 15 minutes. Not nauseous as such but i totally felt like i might actually throw up. Started feeling better again and managed to dish supper and eat and it went away again.
Very mild possible nausea feelings on and off this morning as well. I'm SO glad if they are there because I have absolutely no other symptoms to speak of and it is a bit nerve-wracking!
Nothing major nausea-wise, and i'm still able to eat, but there is a slightly uneasy feeling so i'm really happy about that.

AND, my trousers feel somewhat tighter today as well!


----------



## flyingduster

haha, well my scan is still 'tomorrow' for me, as it's currently just after 8pm on wednesday still, BUT it's now less than 19 hours until my scan now, so it's LESS than one day to go! heh.

Sarah, my scan is at 3pm NZ time. I'm not sure what time it'll be for you though.... 

Those symptoms do sound promising, but UGH, doesn't it SUCK how similar the symptoms are to PMS!? I *hated* that, I'd spot allllll sorts of symptoms and they'd come to nothing but red... Ugh. I hope hope hope for you that it's either a BFP, or a nice on-time AF! There's NOTHING worse than a really late AF and BFNs!! FX for you hun!!! Rant and rave as much as ya want too! heh.


And for NDH and Dew too! You're both still trying to get your BFPs too, and I KNOW all three of you ladies will get them soon! Truely! Sticky baby dust to you ALL! :D


Hahahahaha Huggles! It's soooooooooo nice to have a SOLID symptom isn't it!? It's so funny how it's only those who've been TRYING that can really be so happy to feel so bad! lol!


Sherylb I'm so sorry you're worrying about money... it totally sucks and I'm thinking of you! I am sure it'll all work out...... :hugs:


Baby, you should be able to ask them to print off a photo for you... I know you're not as far along but it'll still make a neat photo to keep! And then you can use your cell to take a photo of the photo... lol! Can't wait to see!



I'm currently FREEZING, the weather here has totally gone to winter. Ugh. I had training tonight,I turned up for the class I was taking, but left as soon as it was over (normally I stay and train Paris and end up not leaving until nearly 9pm) it was so cold in the hall where we train and I'm feeling crappy (happy mentally, but physically I feel yuck) so just came home. I'm about to go and run a warm bath and then when I get out I'll call my nana (she's 4 hours behind me in Perth) and go to bed me thinks. An early night, and just an easy half-day at work tomorrow. YAY!


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok so my scan was today and yes ny, we usually get pics here, last time i forgot to ask or something, but i do have quite a few pics with me, i got the pic from today but marcus said earlier on itself that his ultrasound system is not that great so pic is a bit fuzzy, will just have to find a scanner now and have one of you guys teach me how to upload it !1

i know how to change avatar, dont know how to upload pics !

spoke to him about the NT, he said not essential but they do it in the hospital by a radiologist because he is not certified to do nt scans and thats how it usually is., i said what if i go to radiologist and he does the 12 week scan and then does not do the NT? he said not possible, but did say look, you dont have to worry for nine months, you can just come to me as usual for a check up and scan after two weeks and ill do the normal screening.. yay... hes such a darling !!

so my next appointment is on the 20th of april and i will be 12 +6 today i measured 10+6

baby was jumping about on the scan, it was awesome to see, and im so happy with the doc.,. im trying to convince dh that if he loses his job we can still stay here in dubai by getting my dad to sponsor me under his visa or some family member and the insurance can be covered personally with our finances, we found out we could do a few things, so im happy, lets see what happens.

i was ready to go to australia, but ive found such a nice doc and family are here so why not stay until the baby is born, im sure dh will sort out a job by then, i mean we do have some savings so we are not suffering or anything.. lets hope it all works out for the best. xx

please tell me how to upload a pic anyone >??

sarah, sore boobs is a very good sign .. thats what i had, but apart from that realy i had no other symptoms.. if AF has not arrived yet, lets keep our fingers crossed for you..

NY, hoper you find a house soon, we are looking at a 6 months short term rental because we dont know our visa situations so 6 months means the baby will be born , but we'll just have to deal with that !

huggles yay.. 14 th april, not far off at all.. xx

flying... woop woop tomorrow... do upload the pic !

sheryl, hope everything works out for you financially. 

we are concerned about medical insurance as well because without that, a simple delivery is about 12000 - 14000 dirhams plus the baby stuff..

by the way the NT scan is not covered under insurance here.. im not having it anyway so it does not matter !


----------



## Huggles

I find the easiest way to upload a pic is to click on the Post Reply button, which takes you to the main reply page. Then you'll see a little paperclip in the list of icons above the writing box. Click that. It'll open another window. Click on browse and choose the pic you want to upload. Then click the button on the far right "upload". Wait until you see the name of the link appear with a line under it, a short way below the browse box. Depending on the size of the pic and your internet speed it might be quick, it might take a while. Once you see that link appear close that window and finish your post as usual. Wehn you hit "Post/Reply" (i've forgotten what it's called) then you attachement will appear.

Good luck! And glad your'e really happy with your doctor.


----------



## Huggles

oh good grief, just had to change my first scan date - yet again!
Was originally supposed to be tomorrow. Then the secretary phoned to move it cos the dr had surgery booked. So it got moved to next thursday (14th). I just realised we have training that day, and the day before - i can't be late at work!

So i just phoned and the only other option that I can actually make is on Tuesday at 2:15pm. Totally not a good time as it means taking a half day's leave, but at least it's 2 days earlier!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yayyy !!! its earlier,, thats awesome so not long to go at all !!!


thanks for letting me know how to upload the pic, i just have to find a scanner now ! maybe a while..


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!
no time to read the posts as I have to get ready for my chiro & massage but I got a BFN on a sensitive IC and my temps was regular today....not very promising but at least its somewhat of an answer so Im not going crazy till sunday/monday. I know it could still happen, but unlikely in my eyes.
will check in later to see if preethi and flying have uploaded scans! flying I think it will be very late here my time you will be on
byyeeee!


----------



## Huggles

sorry for the bfn sarah :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles!! Yay for earlier date!! :dance:

Sarah.... honey... 10dpo is early... I got a bfn on 10dpo!! Only got a faint line on 12dpo... so don't count yourself out yet! lets see what the weekend brings!! Hopefully not the :witch: if you're going to test again before AF, try wait two days... so maybe Sat morning! :hugs: I still feel very positive about this cycle of yours!! :hugs:

Baby... looking forward to seeing your baby!!

Flying... Bet you're sleeping now... dreaming of seeing your bubs.... very excited for you!! Looking forward to seeing your scan!! xx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- hope af stays away! You just never do know! 

Baby- glad you found a lovely doctor who makes you feel better! That is essential in all of this craziness!

I have finally told my family. It was so hard! I am afraid of jinxing things! But, it was necessary so now they know. And my lil sissy is having a girl so I bought some girl stuff today:) Girl stuff is soooo much cuter than boy stuff, im so girlie. And have a feeling I am having a boy, not sure how I will dress the little man!


Huggles- by then its a good time for the ultrasound becasue you will really be able to see the HB by then! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah.. praying the AF stays away.. i had so many bfns before my bfp, but mind you i wasnt testing this time, the month i got my bfp, i only randomly tested after waiting a bit for AF and got lucky.. xx FX'd


omg.. ive gone through two small packs of salt and vinegar crisps.. their so tasty when you lick em one by one with their tangy sourness.. ooh good thing i stocked up on more.. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hah Baby, the only chips I can eat right now are the tortilla kind that you dip in salsa. I hate other kinds right now!


----------



## babyhopes2323

ooh i love them chilli flavoured tortilla chips, especially the nachos yoou get with the hot cheese dip and salsa at the movies topped with jalapenos.. they are so damn tasty.. i take the jalapenos and dip them in the hot cheesy dip and suck on them.. they are so good !


----------



## nypage1981

Lol that sounds good apart from the jalepenos! Not a fan! 

So, does your baby look like a baby yet at 10 weeks? I didnt get an ultrasound at that week so don't know what they look like....


----------



## babyhopes2323

well yes it does look like a baby, you can see the head and body, but the ultrasound machine at the office that my doc has is not a very good one, so even of the screen it was a bit fuzzy and he accepted that his machine is not a good one.. so the pic is there, just need to get to a scanner, tomorrow at my mums.. youll see the pic, you can make out many things, but its kinda fuzzy.x


----------



## flyingduster

You could take a photo of the picture with your cell too? Though then it'll probably be even more fuzzy! haha! Oh, but if your mum has a scanner, that'll work!


Sarah, I do hope it'll still turn into a BFP, but at the same time I know you don't mind too much cos it wasn't a 'real' try this cycle and I only hope that if AF comes, that she comes bang on time!!!!!! FX still though... you never know! :D


Huggles! Yay for an earlier scan day!! :D


TOOODDDAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Today is the day! It's 7:30am here, so still got 7.5 hours to wait for it, but I DON"T CARE. It's TODAY! haha. At looong last, I can get to see my baby! I'm taking my camera to record the screen if they don't offer a video too, cos it's the moving body that I want to share with my mum, not just still photos! heh. I will upload the video and the pics later when I get home from the scan, probably after 4pm my time. YAAAAY!!!


----------



## Dew

Preethi:so glad your scan went well. Congrats!

Sarah: 10 dpo is still early. Wishing for your BFP.

NY: you must have made your family extremely happy with baby news! :)

Sheryl: Hope your DH gets his desired job. Please, stay relaxed.

(Q:can men be ever fully satisfied with the job they got and money they are making?)

We waited to buy a house and to have financial stability before TTC and that's how things got delayed for us. Now we have a big house and all and baby is taking it's own sweet time to be with us. Hope you all get the happiness and satisfaction you are looking for in life.....however, I guess, we have to be really really thankful and appreciative of what we got in life.


----------



## Dew

flyingduster said:


> TOOODDDAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Today is the day! It's 7:30am here, so still got 7.5 hours to wait for it, but I DON"T CARE. It's TODAY! haha. At looong last, I can get to see my baby! I'm taking my camera to record the screen if they don't offer a video too, cos it's the moving body that I want to share with my mum, not just still photos! heh. I will upload the video and the pics later when I get home from the scan, probably after 4pm my time. YAAAAY!!!

Yay! Best wishes to you! Good idea about videotaping the scan :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

I never thought to video tape it. Darn it. Now I need to maybe go next week for another! Haha. Good luck. 

Dew- yea I should have waited for the bigger house and marriage but he is 34 and I knew I had losses and not the most fertile person so really got antsy. Once i think of somehingi want, seems nohig else matters. Now im like shoot, we really should have waited until we had the house. I can be a bit one minded at times! But even wih her own nursery my daughter slept in my room til 9 months! I was a bit attached. Hope your baby comes to fill space soon dew! Are you taking anyhing or charting or anything?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

had a massage and another chiro apt today, my back is starting to be less painful. Massage therapist was really nice (this is a new one Ive tried who works at the chiro) and I was telling him about my baby making plans and he said he is purchasing one of those things for the table with a cut out for baby bump so Im like perfect!!

ok have lots of posts to catch up on:

huggles: AF is due Monday if i have another 28 day cycle. If I go by last month I should start spotting on Friday, unless I wont spot now Mr P has gone! Yay for nausea and tight trousers!!! when else can you say that  and that means your scan is in less than a week right?

flying: it googled time in NZ and it says its 9:30 am right now so 5 and a half hours to go, I will try and check back here before I go to bed see if you update, but not sure how long till you get home! and you are right, If my period is going to come then lets hope its on time. Ive never had a late cycle before, its always been 31 days or less and more recently bang on 28 days. So unless my operation is going to mess things up it should be Monday.

babyhopes: roll on April 20th! and Im so happy that baby was jumping around, thats so cute. I cant wait to see the image tomorrow! and good luck with the planning, it might be better to just wait till the baby is born then make your major life plans. and LOL on the salt and vinegar!! thats hubbies fave flavour. I love Cheese and Onion Walkers from the UK, or Sour Cream and Onion Ruffles from over here. Yum I might have to get some!! and yuk on the jalepenos thing....sucking them?? yuk!! my hubby loves them too, you two would get along!!

mummy: well thats good to know that you had a bfn on 10dpo, its funny as stats say most people dont get a bfp until after their period is late, but on here soooo many people get them early I find. I probably wont bother testing again and will just wait to see if my period comes, but if I do I will test on saturday or sunday.

ny - how lovely you told your family! I bet they were ecstatic! and its funny, Im pretty girly myself but I LOVE boys clothes!! I would be so much better dressing a boy I feel! do you have Mexx down in the states? I love their kids clothes as they are really nice colours and cool designs. My favourite thing is kids shoes and Im sure I will have quite a collection even if they only wear them for a month. I purchased some tiny pink puma shoes for a friends baby then ending up giving her something else so I still have them.

dew- I know exactly what you mean. I met my hubby when I was 29, and Im now 38 so we waited a long time. he is 9 years younger than me and I wanted to make sure he was ready, plus Ive been a career girl. We have a large house with lots of rooms and cant get a bfp. It so shows that none of that matters and it some ways I wish we hadnt waited. To me you are still so young and have plenty of time!
so what are your plans for the next cycle? do you do ov tests? we followed the sperm meets egg plan for a couple of months and this next cycle I want to try to BD every other night from CD10. I find that we tend to BD right around O then stop the day after, but I do wonder what if I had my surge but didnt ovulate till later as I read it can sometimes not happen then you get a 2nd surge. Even this past cycle I got my positive O on the Saturday, but didnt feel anything much in the way of O cramps. Then on the thursday I had some O-like cramping and I said to my hubby I hope Im not Oing later as we didnt BD again. FX's this next cycle is it for you!

does anyone know when it is that temps go high in the cycle to indicate pregnacy? I remember Sheryl yours stayed high and you were pretty sure you had done it. Mine are just normal, what they were other times of the cycle but I will keep temping just this week. I know it doesnt help that I dont have anything to compare it too but I would know if it suddenly went up this week.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- no Mexx here! We do have cute kid's stores though and im sure i'd do ok with a boy they are cute too, but LOVE baby girl clothes so much! Least can buy them for my sister now either way. I do need a boy now that i've got a girl:) 

I think the temps raise after implantation if that has occured....I am not the pro though at all. Mine were like 99. something when I took my first one and I was like...hmmm, thats kinda high. 

Yes though- I do think I always stopped BDing too early for a while there. That's where temping should help out to tell you for sure when you are ovulating.


----------



## sarahincanada

yeah perhaps I should attempt the temping thing again. I just found it annoying as I get up at different times but I could probably make an effort to set my alarm the same time every day.

have you told your daughter as well then? if so what did she say?


----------



## sherylb

Temps rise in general after O. If they stay high for 3 days after AF is due that is when it's suppose to mean something. Mine never were that high to me so I expected AF.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks sheryl, was hoping you would answer that for me! 

Flying Im so tired and going to bed, its only 1:30pm over there so I will have to check in tomorrow to see your update. FX'd everything is perfect and your beany has grown into a baby :hugs:


----------



## Dew

I used to temp earlier...it helped understand my cycles better which are pretty regular...now I just use CB ovulation predictor with smiley, I usually ovulate on CD11/12 so I start testing at CD9 and always get negative reading, then I smiley shows up either on CD10 or 11. BD pattern changes every month, we try to do it at least 3 times during fertile period. For this cycle my BD plan is CD8, 10, 11, 13...let's see how it works :)

When I charted, temp dropped on ovulation day, spiked day after and gradually increased thereafter, finally dropping abruptly on AF day. Good luck Sarah!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, i love walkers cheese and onion crisps.. they are the best pub snacks to go with lager or bitter !! mmm i craved salt and vinegar which i usually dont have.. i love cheesy flavoured anything !!

youre right about the move, im just waiting to see what happens.. and you know i tried following SMEP but it was impossible with the length of my cycle and me not getting a smiley face..what i do remember is that the month i got my BFP was the first time i had started temping and charting in FF and my first temp was about 36.7 degrees celsius and i started by the end of my cycle, not realizing it was the end because i didnt know when AF was going to arrive because of how long my cycles are.. i remember it stayed 37.0 for about three to four days in a row and then i got my BFP.

so hoping that happens for you this cycle and that AF stays away on monday.. i reckon after the polyp removal, it should be easier for you because its like a D&C, women tend to fall easily pregnant after a termination and though the polyp is not a termination, it is still the cleaning of your insides so praying this is it for you. my friend had a termination in december and got pregnant in march again or april so thats what im trying to say..

flying.. so excited and i know that now youve got about 2.5 hours for your scan because dubai is about 5-6.5 hours before OZ and NZ.

so cant wait to see your video. i had no one present to take a video, but hopefully at my 12wk 6 day scan, ill get DH to do it as it would be the first appointment he is coming to.and it would be one day before 13 weeks so should be able to see things very well.

updates on my doppler : i got an email from the seller on ebay saying its not a scam and that it will take time because its being shipped from the states and she sounded genuine, customer support team on ebay said it was sent by USPS and i think USPS dont delikver internationally? its UPS that does.. not sure but ill have to check on that.. 

hope everyone else is doing well, im off to my mums now to say good bye as shes going away for the month on holiday and hopefully figure out the picture uploading thing as huggles instructed me to do.. xx


----------



## flyingduster

I HAVE A BABY TOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Ok, I'm a dimwit and was totally caught up in it all and forgot to record it... but I go them to print of pics anyway. I'm GUTTED I forgot to get the moving pics, cos it was amazing to watch it bounce around like a nutter, up and down and rolling over, arms waving about and kicking out, arching it's back and then sliding back down! haha!

But it was all AMAZING! I've never ever had a scan for anything in my life, I've never been to one in real life either, and with having had no real confirmation that I'm pregnant for some time now; I was totally emotional seeing bub bouncing around so so much, and had tears rolling down my face the entire time! lol.

Anyway! The pics!

full body profile (arms up at it's head):
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1777.jpg
it's legs are curled here, but it kept kicking them out straight, propelling itself up and into the space at the top right of the pic, and then sliding down! Just playing and being a goon. heh. 

face on (bit creepy, but cool still)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1780.jpg

profile of head with one arm down, the other one up at it's face
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1782.jpg

and a profile minus any arms in the way for once
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1781-1.jpg

and a 3D pic, looking down from above, with the hands back up at it's face again. lol
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1776.jpg


----------



## Dew

Flying: Awesome! Awesome! Awesome! I feel like crying too....pregnancy seems such a magical thing. Your baby looks too cute in scan pictures....big congratulations! Enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## flyingduster

Thank you Dew... :hugs: I can only imagine your feelings, I remember that thought of how amazing it must be and the sorta happy feelings mixed with jealousy mixed with amazement etc... It IS amazing, I'm *still* crying remembering it bouncing around. And you WILL have that soon too!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

omg flying thats awesome.. finally after such a long wait for a scan it was so well worth it.. beautiful and i have no words to say.. best feeling ever..

ok so this is my attempt to upload my scan pic, hope it works...:thumbup:

its fuzzy so hope you guys can make it out.. xx
 



Attached Files:







pic2.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyhopes2323

nope, i need a better way to upload without it being an attachment as its too small and you cant rotate the pic.. any suggestions please ? meanwhile ill keep trying


----------



## babyhopes2323

managed to get it up straight this time not sideways, but still rather small, best way would be avatar no choice...
 



Attached Files:







pic3 001.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyhopes2323

lol bad luck, ill have to go back to home and get my normal avatar sorted, you guys can still click on the image and get a view hopefully..


yay 11 weeks today !!!! one more week to go to get to the 12 week mark, but 2 weeks more for the scan !


----------



## MummyCat

:yipee: Huge congrats flying.... your bubby is BEAUTIFUL :dance: :dance:

Preethi, happy 11 weeks and thanks for sharing your pic... you can def see head, arms and legs :cloud9:


----------



## flyingduster

Ooooo Preethi, yay for your scan pic too!!! I know what the problem with the pic is, it's because it has scanned the entire A4 sized page and uploaded that, if you can crop the pic down to JUST the scan pic it'd work... otherwise you can always email me the full pic that was scanned and I'll get it up for you if you like?


----------



## Huggles

Yay for your scan Flying! Those pics are amazing! I especially love the two profile pics. Such a definite baby!

And babyhopes - although it's small and fuzzy, i can still see a definite baby in your scan pic too! Especially when you got it uploaded the right way round LoL

Only 5 more sleeps until i get mine! (although mine will still just be a blob - but at least i'll be able to (hopefully) see a heartbeat)


----------



## NDH

Preethi, another way to share images here is to upload the image to a site like photobucket or imageshack and then copy the link and paste it between [ /IMG] tags. As Flying mentioned, crop the picture down to just the scan and it ought to help.

But from what I can see it's not terribly blurry - and there's definitely a baby in there!

Flying, your pics are amazing - bummer you forgot to record video though. I can't wait for my turn!


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks everyone.. for your comments, id love to get it done properly flying, i crap at the computer when it comes to certain things, so would love it for you to do it for me, pm or send me your email address and ill send the pic to you .. xx thanks


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> I HAVE A BABY TOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Ok, I'm a dimwit and was totally caught up in it all and forgot to record it... but I go them to print of pics anyway. I'm GUTTED I forgot to get the moving pics, cos it was amazing to watch it bounce around like a nutter, up and down and rolling over, arms waving about and kicking out, arching it's back and then sliding back down! haha!
> 
> But it was all AMAZING! I've never ever had a scan for anything in my life, I've never been to one in real life either, and with having had no real confirmation that I'm pregnant for some time now; I was totally emotional seeing bub bouncing around so so much, and had tears rolling down my face the entire time! lol.
> 
> Anyway! The pics!
> 
> and a 3D pic, looking down from above, with the hands back up at it's face again. lol
> https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1776.jpg

OMG OMG that 3D scan is amazzzzzziiiiiiinnnggggg! I cant believe it!! Im so happy everything went well.....I thought it would but you never know so you dont want to say too much. Im in awe of all the growing babies on here and its amazing to share the journey with you :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> managed to get it up straight this time not sideways, but still rather small, best way would be avatar no choice...

Preethi its your BABY!!!!! awww so amazing to finally see! when you get your next scan photo I will give you my email and I might be able to sharpen it a bit and make it larger. and I love the avatar, even though its small its nice to see a new one of you both!


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats on your scan flying! 

Baby- thats a good scan at 10 weeks. Is your avatar recent? Is it snowy there? 

I am not even out of bed yet and on my phone but wanted to congratulate the scans!


----------



## babyhopes2323

ny, it is soooooooooo not snowing here.. we are in a desert.. its dubai.. and its 37 degrees celsius and im roasting.. that pic was on the morning of our wedding at about 5:30am in york england.. dec 2009.. it was heavily snowing and we were lucky because our wedding pics were all in the snow.. it was nice..

yep, id like for someone to sharpen my pics and do it correctly, though i think we'll wait for the 12 + 6 one this time !


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi your baby is the size of a lime!! thats big! yayyyyy cant wait for the baby bump photos, who will be first? :happydance: you were mentioning the good probability after a d&c.....I think for some reason after a MC so many women get a bfp but I think thats because the body was pregnant and some how it makes it easier. So not sure if my op would really give me any extra help and my FS didnt say anything about it. Plus we really did have only 2 very sad BD attempts that were basically an insert and deposit!!!! :haha: not the most romantic memory if we conceived :haha:

I still have sore nipples and lots of white snotty cm. temp was a bit lower today. so nothing interesting but Im excited that in 5 days I will be put out of my misery and know either way! if I get my period I will totally fine and be excited about my first proper cycle post-op and I want to attempt BDing every other day from CD10 till about CD25. that should cover all bases!! Dew I am right behind you!!


----------



## Dew

flyingduster said:


> Thank you Dew... :hugs: I can only imagine your feelings, I remember that thought of how amazing it must be and the sorta happy feelings mixed with jealousy mixed with amazement etc... It IS amazing, I'm *still* crying remembering it bouncing around. And you WILL have that soon too!!!!!! :hugs:

:hugs:
Thanks Flying!

Amazing how it all starts with a BFP (that extra line on our tests) and transforms into a brand new life inside us....I know it's a painful journey but it's also the greatest blessing of all....Men might feel left out at times, that's why probably it takes them more time to bond with the new baby. 

I love how you ladies are at various stages of pregnancies, it's lovely to feel your excitement accompanied by worries about other things such as finances, housing etc. Just makes me visualize life in a big picture where I can see things beyond me. And realize what I have to wish for is not just a smiley on a digital but a world full of smiles for a new life and neither of these come easy :)

Have a beautiful day you all!


----------



## Dew

Preethi, I can see you (in avatar pic) as well as your baby (in the scan pic) :) Scan picture might be small but we all can see the little one in there....congrats once again!

I don't see snow in your picture that Sarah was asking about?


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry to say Dew, but no, it doesnt come easily:hissy: But we are women, and we do not quit. Same for when you are pregnant, or when you have your baby. We will never quit fighting for our children. Its the way we are and that makes me proud! So keep on truckin and eventually your bodie's will have nothing else to do but to make a baby.


----------



## Dew

Remember all that talk about chips yesterday, well I am not even Pg but inspired by you guys, last night I finished a bagful of my favorite (totally unhealthy) Jalapeneos flavored kettle cooked chips. God bless junk food :winkwink:


----------



## nypage1981

Yea, in bed last night I found a new love for doritos. But they are pizza flavored. And right now, that sounds sooooo gross. Can't believe I stuffed my face with those!


----------



## Dew

Well said NY! I am proud too-of all the women in the world....my TTC journey has made me understand the power as well as pain of women. 

_Warning to all: OK I am gonna mention something sad so don't read beyond this if you don't want to...._

I lost my baby on my birthday earlier this year...the same day my mom had given birth to me and I was losing mine.....this thought made me realize that my birthday can not be more important to anyone but my mom...sadly, it took me 35 years and one loss to understand that. I will never look at my birthday the same way ever again. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- That proves that life's got a funny way of showing you things, huh. But it is true, on my daughter's birthday I cry. And its happy crying but I just sob and sob. Its mainly because of the importance of that day to me. For her, its fun, and full of gifts and child things. But to me, its such a special day and I can always remember that day and what it really meant. She won't know until she becomes a mother, but our children's birthdays are the most important days in our lives. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

I had a packet of sour cream and onion ruffles last night! it is babyhopes and ny's fault!

Dew: that is so sad and it breaks my heart that the timing was so unfair. but one day in the future, when you get a happy birthday card from your children, it will be a happy day again I promise you that.

I have not experienced a MC to know how that feels, but I lost my dad 8 years ago on Dec 22, and for me Christmas will never be the same. I was always a Daddies girl, we had a bond that was very strong. My mum said that I was born and Dad and I looked at eachother and that was that. I flew home to England for Xmas, with his presents in my case, and my brother in law met me and my mum was in the car. She was crying when I saw her but she always cries when I arrive and leave. The words she next said would forever change my life: We've lost Dad. Ive never been the same since, its not something I talk about much as I can cry and cry just thinking about it.

But there was a happy side too. 6 months before I had met my now husband. He flew over for the funeral and poor guy had to meet all my family at the worst time and he was only 21! He came to the visitation and at the end he asked if he could talk to my dad alone. He asked my dad for my hand in marriage. I love that my husband was able to see my dad, and in the same year I lost the love of my life and met the love of my life.

So sorry to blurt out all this sad stuff! but we all have had losses and joys in our lives who make us who we are. I have had a few odd things happen to me to make me realize that dad is still there guiding me through life. Dew even though your MC doesnt make sense, perhaps it was meant to happen as your future children were not ready to be born yet.

I didnt have my dad phyiscally with me when I married, and it upsets me he wont be physically with me when I give birth. I will take a photo of him and a lock of his hair with me to the hospital. I know he is watching every step of my life. Thanks for listening to me too!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh sarah. I am sorry of your dad's passing, but think it is such a lovely story that your DH came there and asked your dad for your hand in marriage. I know it sounds weird but thats just such a nice story. That is just something very special.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Oh sarah. I am sorry of your dad's passing, but think it is such a lovely story that your DH came there and asked your dad for your hand in marriage. I know it sounds weird but thats just such a nice story. That is just something very special.

I know I love that too! We fell in love so early, and with the 9 year age difference who'd have thought. Heres another weird fact: before meeting hubby I loved the movie Meet Joe Black. Not sure if you know it, but the main story is a daughter and dads bond and how he wishes she finds true love and he dies at the end. i used to cry all the time at it as it reminded me of my dad and me. (the movie is a little odd but something about it I loved)

anyway on our first date we were talking about movies and I said 'I have a cool movie collection, not too many chick flicks' and my hubby says 'oh I know a good chick flick...meet Joe Black'. I looked at him and said 'ok you have to marry me now'!!! for him to mention that movie was shocking to me. Its not even a typical chick flick movie and quite obscure and odd.

I really feel that I was meant to meet hubby for him to get me through the worst time of my life. So since then I have really believed the 'meant to be thing'. As frustrated as I am its taking some time for me to get pregnant I do have that strong feeling that it will happen when its supposed to and I cant do anything about it.


----------



## nypage1981

While that movie was coming out it was my favorite movie at the time! I haven't seen it in ages but used to love it!


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I cried reading your message. I love my dad the most in this world and any story, scene in the movie, TV commercial etc that involves dad and daughter makes me very emotional...I am so so sorry that your dad left you....I don't even want to imagine how this must have hurt you, there can never be a good timing for such news...still I love how you found something positive to remember out of it...as NY said, it's a sweet story...you and DH seem to be growing stronger 9-10 years later so it's all a good sign....I like your plan to bring your dad along at the time of delivery but remember he'll be there watching and blessing you...:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> While that movie was coming out it was my favorite movie at the time! I haven't seen it in ages but used to love it!

I cant watch it, too emotional! I even have the soundtrack and the music makes me ball too!!


----------



## nypage1981

Now I feel like I need to watch that but OH is surely NOT a girlie movie kind of guy. Its usually something I hafta do on my own time. Although hes been much better lately with chic flicks, maybe feeling badly for all that coffee he is constantly making that I can only look longingly at......sigh.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Now I feel like I need to watch that but OH is surely NOT a girlie movie kind of guy. Its usually something I hafta do on my own time. Although hes been much better lately with chic flicks, maybe feeling badly for all that coffee he is constantly making that I can only look longingly at......sigh.

haha! so what other things do you really miss? I will have to decide if Im going to cut out tea completely or have a couple of teas a day. I cant drink defaf, but my teas are very weak so I think i will still drink a couple as I love it.

hubby is pretty good with movies, although he doesnt like any kind of thriller type ones like I like. I put on 'the lovely bones' the other day and when he found out that someone dies he asked me to turn it off! he mainly likes comedies. I dont like horror movies but I like the detective/serial killer type interesting movies and he thinks Im weird :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2323

dew, i had changed my avatar, hence no snow !! you know something.. our losses are what makes us how we are right now and it is probably a way of teaching us to cope with things and make us feel strong for more challenges in our lives later on !

when i lost mine, i thought oh i got pregnant once and then when DH and me were trying for sooo long and it didnt happen, i thought this was gods punishment to me for my termination and that i would not have kids again.. but it did work out in the end so there is always hope... and when you do end up preg dew,, it maybe more worrying for you and everything, and you will be worried just like everyone else, but you will make it through, because your last experience would have taught you by then to be stronger and that will power itself will get you through it !! praying for your BFP that you deserve !

sarah, i cant imagine losing my parents so i can only say im ever so sorry about your loss and it has made you who you are today.. when it comes to losses, i prefer to think that they are in a better place than this world and they are being watched and taken care of..and that helps in the recovery process.. remember when you fall pregnant and have your child, your dad will be watching over you and he will always be there and you will feel it, if your the kind that talks to him in your prayers..sometimes these things do happen,.. and losing a parent or a child or anything in general , at the end, it is a loss and we are allowed to grieve and its ok because the greiving process is going to help us in the long run..i hope you feel better soon.. xx


i have not watched that movie, but i just might download it !

on a lighter note.. im glad the crisps influenced some people !!

ive had an unhealthy pack of salt and vinegars again today, but i think i made up for it by having some carrot and cucumber ! or i like to think so !!

hope everyone else is doing ok..


----------



## babyhopes2323

and sarah great stuff, if not this cycle, then next cycle youll have more energy and maybe you can follow SMEP.. but lets hope those two miserable sessions have done their magic because it usually turns out that way !!! :babydust:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I liked scary kinda thriller movies before pregnancy. IDK what it did to me, but I was watching "Case 39" the other night and was like WE NEED TO TURN THIS OFF a lot of times. Im just more uninterested in seeing bad things right now! But I still can watch all the criminal shows on court tv or whatever it is. They are investigation shows. Love them. I have always wanted to be in forensics or a medical examiner so am not squeamish but that movie really disturbed me! 

Sarah- i really miss my wine. We are huge wino's. Or we used to be. So now I have no wine and no coffee. I love sushi also. Although im not really craving that at the moment at all, i still miss OH's and I's special sushi dates with wine. Life sure changes when knocked up! But I would miss hearing my LO heartbeat and feeling fat if i weren't preggers:) 

Baby- Good job on the veggies. I am NOT doing well with veggies and healthy stuff. Im hopeless right now since I dont want anything thats good for me. Last night all I could think of was getting a Blue Raspberry sucker. ???? I haven't had a sucker since probably being a kid and no idea why i wanted that but certainly not healthy.


----------



## Dew

I watch at least one movie every Friday/weekend with DH and I haven't seen the movies you guys are talking about :dohh:...I am definitely not watching 'Meet Joe Black'...don't think I can handle that kind of story :cry: I love chick-flicks, thrillers, action, drama, comedy etc etc...scary movies not so much especially the gross ones with lots of ugly stuff, blood and all...I watched 'Paranormal Acitivity', it was intelligent scary movie...still give me the creeps when I think of it. My favorite actors are Matt Damon, Leonardo Di Caprio, Mark Wahlberg, Tom Hanks, Clooney, Denzel etc....Last week we watched 'The source code' and now we are waiting for 'Fast and Furious'

Preethi, I woke up late so missed seeing your earlier avatar pic...this one is good too. You are right about loss....learning....and becoming more intelligent and stronger with every such experience. 

Does anyone like Dill Pickle Chips?? I do :)


----------



## Dew

Sarah: So, do you feel pregnant? FXed for you girl!!


----------



## Dew

_Q for all the pregnant ladies:_ What is it that you are avoiding/avoided eating in first trimester because it might not be healthy for yourself and the baby???


----------



## flyingduster

Oh wow Sarah, I'm so sorry about your dad... I can only imagine... I'm not super close to my dad (I am more of a mummys girl), but I still _adore_ him, cos he's my dad! I'm lucky in that he lives in my town still, and he's a taxi driver so he often calls by to see me at work if he's in the area; so I see him every week or so for a few mins at least. I can only imagine...... :hugs:

I am a very very firm believer in stuff that 'is meant to be', there has been SOOOOOOO much in my life that 'has meant to be' that I can't NOT believe in it! Call it God, or Fate, or Luck, or whatever, I don't really know, but _something_ in my life is influencing the direction of it... And in hindsight, it all makes a lot of sense (though at the time it may not! lol). So yes, you WILL get pregnant when you're _supposed_ to get pregnant! That goes for NDH & Dew toooooo!!! :D




And for Preethi, here is her 9w 2d scan:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/9w2.jpg

and her 10 weeks 5 days scan:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/10w5.jpg

:D


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks flying.. :) you can do my 12 week pic too.. forgot your into photography so anything to do with it, ill know whom to come to ! xxx


dew, im avoiding very runny eggs, soft cheeses like feta although i loveeeeee ittt

and in our culture they say pineapple and mango are fruits that cause heat to the body and it is true btw, so to avoid any type of period etc.

thats about it really, i dont eat seafood or red meat anyway so im fine in that category.. im a fussy eater and eat only chicken.. but really thats all i avoid.. i eat every thing else.. junk food, pickles you name it !!


----------



## babyhopes2323

source code has only released this weekend for us.. is it any good? i wanted to watch "paul" .. i saw limitless and really liked it.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: So, do you feel pregnant? FXed for you girl!!

I dont know! its so hard as Ive had quite a few months where I felt pregnant and nothing happened, and then one month with no symptoms and nothing happened. however in the past I could have conceived but not implanted, so I dont know what to think. The sore nipples are hard to ignore, but I think Ive had them before. Also feeling tired, lots of creamy cm etc. Im writing it all down so then I will know what to ignore next cycle!!

Meet Joe Black is a good movie, its sad but also uplifting in many ways. I do recommend it! I love Mark Walberg too, and people think my husband looks a bit like him :thumbup: Im trying to think what we have watched lately....Gone Baby Gone was a good movie, its about a missing girl but theres a twist and really good. Theres an erotic thiller called 'Chloe' thats quite good for a Canadian film (! sorry but theres not that many good CND films lol) it has Julliana Moore, Liam Neeson and Amanda Seigfried. I saw Love and other Drugs on the plane to the UK, it was alright for a rom com. I want to see The Fighter and the Black Swan! And Limitless looks good, but I always wait till it comes out on DVD as dont go to the movies much (we purchased a projector and 80" screen years back, best purchase ever and less cost than a big TV)


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> source code has only released this weekend for us.. is it any good? i wanted to watch "paul" .. i saw limitless and really liked it.

It's not bad, you can watch it once. I could predict its story. 'Limitless' was making me dizzy with those fast camera effects. I would rank them both the same. We are saving 'Paul' to watch on DVD later.

Thanks for the food list to avoid.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: So, do you feel pregnant? FXed for you girl!!
> 
> I dont know! its so hard as Ive had quite a few months where I felt pregnant and nothing happened, and then one month with no symptoms and nothing happened. however in the past I could have conceived but not implanted, so I dont know what to think. The sore nipples are hard to ignore, but I think Ive had them before. Also feeling tired, lots of creamy cm etc. Im writing it all down so then I will know what to ignore next cycle!!
> 
> Meet Joe Black is a good movie, its sad but also uplifting in many ways. I do recommend it! I love Mark Walberg too, and people think my husband looks a bit like him :thumbup: Im trying to think what we have watched lately....Gone Baby Gone was a good movie, its about a missing girl but theres a twist and really good. Theres an erotic thiller called 'Chloe' thats quite good for a Canadian film (! sorry but theres not that many good CND films lol) it has Julliana Moore, Liam Neeson and Amanda Seigfried. I saw Love and other Drugs on the plane to the UK, it was alright for a rom com. I want to see The Fighter and the Black Swan! And Limitless looks good, but I always wait till it comes out on DVD as dont go to the movies much (we purchased a projector and 80" screen years back, best purchase ever and less cost than a big TV)Click to expand...

Those are good symptoms but I am like you too and don't like to put too much faith in symptoms...let's just wish they mean a BFP for you :) 

Oh you are lucky DH looks like MW :thumbup: I forgot to mention Liam Neeson, I like him too now after watching his movie 'Taken'. I have seen Gone Baby Gone and I know there was a twist but hardly remember it now. If I am not wrong it's first movie directed by Ben Affleck...have you seen his Town? It's awesome! Fighter was my pick for Oscars this year. Not a big fan of actors in Love and Drugs so gave it a miss, might watch on DVD though. Don't remember Chloe but will look for it in Redbox. Haven't watched Black Swan either, DH wasn't interested.

80" screen...that sounds crazy good! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Black swan was insane. Even for a guy, its not really a chicflick. 

Dew I avoid deli meat, caffeine, sushi, soft cheese, hollandaise sauce like eggs Benedict, mayonaise, and fish with high levels of mercury, and sushi of course cuz anyhig raw is a major no no. Suppose raw cookie dough is out too alho I never liked that.


----------



## NDH

Dew - Dill Pickle chips were always my favourite growing up. All dressed, dill pickle and plain were all I would eat lol. Haven't had dill pickle in about a decade! One of my favourites ATM is honey soy kettle chips.


----------



## Huggles

*What foods to avoid:*

Soft cheeses, e.g. soft goats cheese (as goats milk is NOT pasteurised), mouldy cheeses (e.g. brie, camembert, blue cheese).
Feta is fine if it is made with cows milk. Traditional properly made feta is made with goats cheese which is a no no as it's not pasteurised, but if it's cow's milk feta made with pasteurised cows milk then it's fine.

Raw meats - all raw meats should be avoided.

Fish with high mercury content, e.g. tuna, swordfish, etc.

Raw eggs. Anything containing raw eggs should be avoided - that includes raw cookie dough and homemade mayonnaise and homemade chocolate mousse. Store-bought mayonaisse is usually fine as it's made with pasteurised eggs.

Hot dogs - I've only just found out these should be avoided becuase of the chemicals used in preserving the meat - the nitrates/nitrites etc.

Deli meats - specifically those sold at the deli where they lie open at the deli counter. My obgyn said that prepackaged COOKED ham is ok, but avoid the ones sold open. I would also limit the amount of ham as it also contains preservatives etc. 

Oh, and soft serve ice-cream. I therefore also avoid milkshakes in restaurants although I konw a lot of people that still drink them. Milkshakes in restaurants are made with soft serve icecream so i figure it defeats the purpose to avoid the one and eat the other. The reason for it is that the soft serve machines are impossible to clean 100% properly and so the risk of listeria is increased.

I think that's all.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i never knew that about soft serve ice cream.. wow, i bet i shouldnt have em anymore..

so can i make fried eggs at home with the sunny side up and eat them as long as i flip it over for a few seconds to try and cook the yolk?

it still ends up a bit runny.. ive had this once and loved it !!


----------



## Huggles

It is super yummy but a definite no-no for pregnancy unfortunately. The yolk must be cooked hard (which is yuck).

I landed up only eating well cooked scrambled eggs during pregnancy cos hard fried eggs were gross.


----------



## NDH

I didn't know hot dogs are a no go because of the nitrites. In that case there's another whole mass of foods that need to be avoided because (here at least) nitrites are added to almost everything. My mom has recently cut nitrites out and discovered there's not much she cant eat.

And for most things (certainly the fish anyway) it's not a solid do not eat, but rather a restriction on quantities (I think the equivalent of two cans of tuna per week). A lot of women also fudge on eggs, and some advice is that soft yolks are ok, just not runny. A lot of the time it depends where the doctor recommending it is from :) I definitely agree better safe than sorry though.


----------



## Huggles

I also didn't know about the hotdogs thing. But someone else mentioned it and i googled it and decided pretty quickly i'd rather stay away (after already eating a few - oops).

I'd definitely stay away from soft egg yolk though - just in case.

I do agree with you about the fish though - some fish is good for you, especially those high in omega oils, but the high mercury ones need to be limited. Not necessarily completely avoided, but definitely limited.


----------



## NDH

I try to avoid hotdogs anyway, even not pregnant just cause they're so terrible!

And I also try to limit ingestion of high-mercury fish anyway as well. I ate a mercury thermometer when I was 3 (yep, the second of three times poison control was called due to something I ate), and while mom was told the amount was small enough not to pose problems, since mercury never leaves your system, if it builds up enough it could be bad.


----------



## Huggles

Wow, that's hectic! :shock:


----------



## Cypress

Hello everyone - I'm so sorry I've not been a regular poster, my head's been all over the place. Just being part of the thread has been a great support to me. I just wanted to report that after apprx 6m ttc, I got my :bfp: yesterday! Saw my GP today who says my due date is 8 Dec, so hopefully I'll squeak through in 2011.

This week on Tues - CD27, 12DPO, one day before AF was due - I had a tiny spot of blood. Obviously I thought damn, AF is on its way. Did an HPT, negative. Then more bleeding started and carried on all afternoon and eve, and I resigned myself to being out. 

But the next day, Weds, there was no bleeding; I thought, that's strange. So on Thursday morning (14DPO) I tried another HPT and ... BFP!! I wasn't convinced so I did two more, and then went and bought a different brand as well, to be sure. 

So I wonder if the bleeding was implantation bleeding. Some of it was brownish, but some was bright red. I've always tried not to consider implantation bleeding, as I've got my hopes up in the past about it when it wasn't true. From what I've read, implantation occurs on 6-12DPO - so I would have been right at the end of this range. I used to have a short (9-day) luteal phase, but I've been taking lots of things such as B6 50mg to try to lengthen it, and luckily it's lengthened to 12 days this cycle. Otherwise I fear that the fertilised egg might not have implanted before getting washed away. Who knows!

We've tried a million different things during our quest to conceive (CBFM, SMEP etc etc), my journal lists them all in case this would assist anyone else.

Thanks again to Sarah and everyone on this thread!! Good luck and baby dust to everyone! x


----------



## Huggles

Congrats Cypress! :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Wow congrats!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Wow congrats!

omg NDH, I came to the 'last' page first and thought omg is dew pregnant I couldnt figure who you were saying congrats too!!!

Cypress congrats thats amazing! I have to admit I couldnt remember who you were so checked back on your posts and you only posted here twice so I guess thats why...I was worrying my memory has gotten even worse!!! I noticed in your posts you said you are 38 turning 39 this month? thats amazing to hear as I am 38 and love to hear of people our age getting pregnant. Is this your first child? Thats crazy about the bleeding, but on my research Ive definitely read about a lot of people thinking they have their period and it not being their period. wishing you a h&h 9 months!!!

asf me nothing to report.....today is the day I would normally start spotting so will be interesting to see if it was my polyp causing that so it wont happen or if its hormones and I will still spot. I have to go to the chiro and getting a pedicure this morning, then lots of work to do so hopefully the day will go quickly. will check in later :kiss:


----------



## Cypress

Hi thanks for the congrats!
Yes I just turned 39 last week, and this is my first ever pregnancy. I was trying so many things to help conceive, who knows which of them worked; or whether I just needed to give it time. 
I hope that now that the polyp is gone you get your BFP really soon!x


----------



## Dew

Congrats Cypress! That is awesome. I have also heard of women bleeding around AF due date and be pregnant. Wish you a H&H pregnancy!


----------



## Dew

Lol Sarah, I also clicked on last page and saw NDH's congrats....first thing that came to my mind was Sarah got her BFP :) We will soon :thumbup:
Hope you don't spot this cycle.


Thanks Preethi, NY, Huggles and NDH for the list of food to avoid. That's some interesting information. Somehow, they don't write on Dannon Yogurt if it is pasteurized but when I called them earlier, they said it is. Also, have you guys switched to organic stuff, especially certain thin skin fruits, milk and Omega-3 eggs?? Thanks.


----------



## nypage1981

Well sheesh! Soft serve ice cream? WTH. I want my twist cones dammit. And a blizzard from dairy queen. Just had that the other night. 

Dew- I havent switched to organic yet....im still in teh stage of eat anything that I can muster because most of the time i feel like eating nothing. So its a good thing if I get any nourishment down. Glad you found that yogurt is pastuerized. I eat yoplait or target's brand so I hope they are too.....I love them too much right now to care! 

I eat tuna fish once in a while, not often, but monday when I did I got really sick to my tummy so probably won't crave that for a while now. 

Also for deli meats- you can have them warm. Yuck, I know but like hot ham and cheese is fine with deli ham. Or subway can be toasted warm. So its not a total giving up sort of thing. I had hot ham and cheese yesterday and that was tasty. Now I just ate my peanut butter toast with bananas on it and feel ill:growlmad:

Baby- did you say its bad to eat pineapple and mango? And is this through the whole pregnancy? You said they make you warm? How do they make you warm? 

It is soooo nice out today! I walked my daughter and smaller dog to school this morning so that was fun. First time of the year! Now I need a nap. LOL.


----------



## Dew

I was extremely careful of my diet when I was pregnant. After MC I realized that diet and other physical activities play very minor role in first trimester, it is mainly the genetic makeup/chromosomal health which is significant in keeping the fetus viable through FT and later is definitely not in our control so be cautious but not overly cautious is gonna be my motto next time. My DH realized how I had totally revolutionized :dohh: my diet that time-eating lots of salad, dry fruits, wheat germ, flaxseed powder, couscous, veggies, fruits etc....it was ridiculous....I want to be more chilled out next time in terms of food pattern.

NY: it is definitely beautiful outside today. Yesterday I removed our Christmas lights from front porch....all the snow has finally melted from front and backyard :happydance: Glad you enjoyed the walk. You can totally enjoy your second trimester in warm weather.


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya..

Huge congrats Cypress!

Not feeling great, picked up a cold, my body aches, my hips are acting up and I can't swallow... not even water! :( without it being very painful. I've taken my limit of paracetemol, so I am medicating, but just what I can!

I agree with all the things you ladies say you can't eat, it's pretty much what I was told. I don't fancy eggs when pregnant and funny enough I do fancy tuna... so I'm very aware of not eating too much of it! 

Can't eat much at the moment as I can't swallow! :(

Keeping everything crossed for some more BFP's! 

Thanks to flying for sharing Preethi's scans! Lovely baby pics Preethi! :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

Sorry you're feeling so ill mummycat. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

As for pineapple and mango - I don't really eat pineapple much so that's not an issue for me, but i googled mango and almost everything says it's fine. A lot of Indian people follow the belief that it is a warm fruit and should be avoided, but scientifically there hasn't really been anything (that i could find) to show that it's bad and it has a ton of really beneficial vitamins. So i guess mango is one of those things you need to make your own mind up about.

the same as biltong (probably not an issue for most of you). A lot of women here eat it happily when pregnant, i avoid it as I reckon it's bad. Some foods have varying answers as to whether or not they're ok to eat during pregnancy, and you need to make your own decision about them.

I reckon every culture has it's own list of do's and do not's where pregnancy is concerned. I'm not judging in any way, everyone is entitled to their views/beliefs. So I really hope no-one is offended. I'm just sharing my views on mango's as it is something I have googled quite extensively recently due to hearing it should be avoided and wondering why. Hope that's ok.


----------



## Dew

Mummy: Sorry you are feeling that sick. hope you feel better very soon. Take rest and still try to drink fluids, my be home-made lemonade or Naked brand Coconut water. Take care!


----------



## nypage1981

what in the world is biltong?


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh huggles thats totally fine, i was just mentioning it as most indian people say you shouldnt eat it because its like certain foods that cause heat to the body example dates, pineapple etc, basically your body temp inside turns warm and it causes your period to come on if its been delayed and you want it to come.. well thats something theyve been saying in india for centuries !!

me personally?? ive had pineapples and mangos since my pregnancy but not a lot, as i dont buy them regularly in general, i just have them when they are in my fruit salad box or something... otherwise im mainly into a mix of carrot apple and orange juice made at home everyday by my DH..

there are many foods and different things many cultures have restrictions about, but if we sit and follow every one of them, we will go mad. so just stick to your instincts.. i would say !

Huge congrats cypress:) i remember who you are xx

huggles, whats a biltong again? sounds like some thai fruit? or indonesian fruit? it reminds me of the indonesian beer biltang pilsner !


----------



## babyhopes2323

bintang *


----------



## babyhopes2323

afm, ive got sore boobs today and been a bit lightheaded and had one big bout of nausea, thats about it.. nothing more to report !

just tired as usual and am eating a lot, but that hasnt changed since well before i was pregnant,, so nothing new there !!

gaining on the kilos !bought a few loose dresses today, did go into a maternity store, jenny rose, but it was super expensive and i didnt want to buy anything yet.. just for luck.. because dh was a bit adamant as well. i dont have a bump anyway so dont want to get too excited and get something ..


----------



## nypage1981

Hey baby- are you being careful not to sit out in that hot sun and bake, too? I had read with my daughter years ago that pregnant women shouldnt sit out in the hot sun too long because it heats up the amniotic fluid..Gunna be a tough summer because we are beach bums all summer long and our beach doesnt have shady spots or anything. I can sit in the water though to keep cool.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh nyp i wish !!! you guys are originally white so even if you sit out in the sun and bake, you would turn a shade of pink/ red, where as i am naturally brown, so the melanin in my skin would only cause me to become black and as they say, those that are white, want to have some color and those that are brown want to be fair, so i am not a fan of the sun at all, and always go out with SPF 30 !

im a tan shade of brown, so im not saying i dont like it, i would darken very easily and i wouldnt like that at all, and at the dubai heat can be very very very hot and go upto 45 degrees in the summer.. its ridiculous, and everyone flees dubai in the summer months..


----------



## babyhopes2323

i only go to the beach for the sake of my DH who loves the sun and tends to get freckles and turn red as all white people do !

i still wear lots of sun cream and sit under a shady umbrella.. sometimes, i like a bit of sun on my skin for a bit, but then i become weary and worried about sun burn and hate the white patches on our girly bits when you sunbathe with a bikini.. plus my body is way too unflattering at the moment to be roaming about in a bikini !


----------



## nypage1981

I know...thats what I am sad about. I do not want to get into a bikini this summer. Im seriously already the size of a 5 month along lady. Im getting really worried like am I growing a tumor in there as well? Cuz i know its nothing to do with baby yet, and I thought bloat would start to go down by now....im so mad at my tummy right now. It doesnt even look fat, it looks 5 months pregnant. 

and yes, we KNOW there's only one in there. Lol. So embarrassing:(


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!! a quick catch up before I must do some work...

Dew- it was so funny I thought to myself omg Dew didnt get her period it was IB. I cant wait till it really is us saying congrats to eachother. And I agree with you being less strict next time. Although I think thats natural in your first pregnancy and I will probably be overcautious too.

NY- did you mention you are not eating mayonnaise? urgh that will be difficult for me as my hubby makes a great potato salad, coleslaw, and dip with mayo. how come you cant eat it or did I read it wrong. So do you live near beach? how nice! in England I lived right in the middle so the furthest away from any water or beach you could be, and now Im near Toronto we just have a big lake so its not the same!!

mummy- i cant believe you have a cold, you guys need a break and to feel healthy for a while. Hope its a short one and you feel better very soon. not long for your scan!!

babyhopes - thats very interesting about your culture. Its funny, my husbands background is polish and his family has loads of traditions and beliefs, and me being English barely have anything and I sometimes wish I had some! you probably find that with your husband unless his family had some English traditions. And I think you have beautful skin colour, I am so white Im almost see-through and dont have any pigment to tan so I just burn. I always wished I was darker but now Ive accepted myself finally. I always tend to admire women who have darker skin...celebs I think are beautiful are beyonce, halle berry and jennifer lopez and guess what they all have darker looking skin!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I only live by lakes. MN has like 10,000 of them! Lol. So we're very far from the ocean. Went there last month in florida though! 
I thought mayo was unpastuerized, but googled last night that if its hellman's or on the shelf of a grocery store it is fine, just the home made types and the ones from like a street side farmer vendor are no-no's. So I had mayo on my burger! 

Baby- that is something else ive never known that someone of your skin color wishes it to be lighter and not darker! Makes sense, we always want what we don't have huh:) 

Mummy- sleep the day away and hope you start to feel better!


----------



## flyingduster

omg, Congrats Cypress! The feeling is incredible isn't it!!!? YAY!!!

Now, it WILL be the rest of you guys turn soon toooo! And you BETTER believe there'll be a party on here when (_WHEN_) you get your BFPs too! heh



As for the food thing, I've been aware of all the precautions, and taken them with a grain of salt. I'm NOT being fussy. I've had subway (not toasted) a couple of times, and mayo and salad and cold meat when it was served to me at the dog show last weekend (it was either eat was was in front of me, or don't eat. I'd been on my feet the whole morning and still had an entire afternoon of it to go. I ate!) The risk of listeria is really really minimal, with only a tiny percentage of anyone actually contracting it, let alone a small percentage of those people who abort from it... And to be honest, I have a lady I know here who's about ready to pop with her first. She didn't find out until she was 4 months along!! She drinks a lot socially and everything, so that bub had EVERYTHING thrown at it when it was developing and it's growing fine and well. Loads of women have no idea they're pregnant until the second tri, and it's during the first tri that it's the most important (when it's basically _building_ all the organs and everything) Once you hit I think 10 weeks, it's basically a fully formed foetus and just needs to grow and develop everything more, but everything is *there*. 


So, while I'm aware of the diet things, and I do often choose an alternative (ie toasted sub instead of my usual wrap at subway, or no mayo, or firmer scrambled eggs rather than sunny side up.... etc) I'm not going out of my way to avoid everything and be a nazi about what I'm eating. I have my prenatals every morning, and I eat a reasonble diet of fresh foods. Good enough for when my mum was growing me, so it's good enough for me to grow mine. :)



We live within 5 mins drive of about 7 different (pacific ocean) beaches, and then there's another dozen within a half hour drive and more beyond that... NZ (especially the south island) is so narrow about the furthest you can get from a sea-front beach would only be a few hours drive away (any further than that and you'll be going towards the beach on the other side! haha) and our city is a coastal city, so we look out over the ocean if you face that way! 


Do be careful about getting really hot, regardless of if it's in the sun or in a hot spa or something too. A hot bath isn't *so* bad cos it cools constantly, but be careful not to have it too hot still. A spa is worse cos it maintains it's temperature so you can cause problems sitting there roasting away (baby can't cool itself! You can rest your arms or legs out to cool, but baby is still roasting away in there...!) so I expect the same goes for sun-baking. ny; buy a big sun umbrella and sit in the shade under it. It'll still be lovely and warm and you'll be in the middle of the beach not tucked away somewhere, but you'll not be roasting the bub! You might find you can't tolerate the heat anyway, as your core temp will go up as the baby develops, and you'll be wishing for aircon and a fan!!! haha.

Thankfully it'll be winter here, and my lil one will be born mid-spring! I've had heaps of people comment that it'll be good cos we won't need much heating all winter to keep me warm; baby will do that for me! haha. 


ny, I hear it time and time again, that if you've already had a bub before, you show much MUCH earlier than if it's your first. Those muscles and uterus has stretched already and easily move out for bub the second (or more) time whereas the first timers uterus is having to actively stretch and grow to accommodate the baby, and our muscles (lmao, I don't think I HAVE any in _there_) are holding it in more too...





Anyway, as for me I'm over 13 weeks now, and in a couple of days I'm OFFICIALLY into the second trimester!! I'm heading off for a grooming workshop soon, so I wont' be back online for another couple of days again so will have to catch up with all the chatting!!! heh. 


To mark my impending progress into the second tri... I have a belly pic. Ugh. I HATE getting pics of myself, especially if it involves my body... but I've DONE it! haha.

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1789.jpg
The pic is taken with me standing on my bed to get a view into the mirror, so it's not very good. lol! 
And sorry, I'm not lifting my shirt like a lot of women do... My belly is ugly enough under a shirt! haha! I tried to choose a top that hugged the shape though, and showed the shadows of curves so you can still see... there's a _hint_ of a bulge there but this is me sucking my tummy in too so it's just as likely to be my fat bulges! lmao! Don't worry, I'm not really talking myself down, it *is* a lot of fat there, but I'm over stressing about it right now. 

Here, let me show you a pic of me pushing my belly OUT:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1788.jpg
I look WAAAAAAAAAAAY further along there! lmao! It's alllll fat tho I'm afraid. No baby in that squish! I push my belly out though, and pretend.... heh. Bet ya in another 6 months I'll be sucking it in and wishing it was able to go back in though! LOL. 

I have to say though; OMG look at my boobs!!! Since WHEN did they do THAT!? hahahaha! I don't have small boobs, but SHEESH, they're not normally that _full_ looking... lmao!

So I'm using the first pic as my 'real' one, as I'll just suck my tummy in for all the rest of the shots for the rest of my pregnancy. When there's a bub making a bump, it won't suck back in, so it'll be more accurate that way! haha!


----------



## sarahincanada

yay flying first bump pic!!! you look lovely and very voluptuous!! Cant wait to see it grow! I have big boobs already since I gained weight and so they are going to be hhhuuuuuuuge when Im pregnant! :wacko:

what day exactly are you in the 2nd tri? we need to have an online party that day.

p.s im eating sour cream and onion chips again dammit!!


----------



## nypage1981

Flying, thanks. Great idea about the umbrella for beach. O don't have the choice to sit inside air conditioning all day wih a beau bum 7 year old. She's been excited for beach all winter! You are having your baby at the best time cuz all spring and summer you can be on walks. Here it will be turning wi.get and um sad cuz no walks wih baby and stuck inside more. 

Yea, I am surely gonna be way bigger and way faster with this one. I'm just so distended right now its awful. I'm too ashamed to leave my house for people will thimk im so mug farther. Oh well. I love bean even if it makes me fat. 

Sarah funny about the chips. Watch, when you get pregnant you will hate them! Haha.


----------



## sherylb

Dhs flight was delayed from arriving at 945 to 1130 so I am having a late night burger fries and chocolate shake. Yum!!!!

Update: 1035 and the stupid flight that was suppose to leave at 850 is FINALLY leaving.


----------



## NDH

I'm having a down day. The mom of the first family I babysat for just posted photos on facebook of her new (first) grandchild. I was 12 when I started babysitting them and the kids were 8, 5 and 1.


----------



## Dew

Flying: you look just fine....thanks for posting your bump pictures for us :thumbup:

Sheryl: sorry that you had to wait so long for hubby's flight...wonder what's the reason for delay in flight since weather I presume is good. Hope you both get good rest tomorrow.

NDH: I cam imagine how that news is hurting you. A big hug to you....we and many others are sailing in the same boat...hope we get what we are wishing for very soon :hugs:

NY: don't even worry about your tummy...I am sure women around are gonna be jealous of it and not otherwise......since my MC I have been on an eating spree....all things unhealthy, probably my way of coping with stress, and at the same time I haven't really gotten back to exercising so I have a tummy too and I am not even Pg :dohh:

Time for me to sleep....have a happy weekend you all!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, its a bummer about the bloat i know.. i feel the same way, i look a bit huge but cant wait for a proper bump instead of a bloat.. sometimes i keep pressing lightly under my naval and can feel it growing more firm than jelly like and try to console myself that it is a bump. will post pics when im 13 weeks like flying .. because anything before that is sure to be a bloat..

flying, great pics !! thanks for posting them, i was going to suggest we all post pics when we are in our 13 week period but i forgot you are further along than most of us !!
gosh so excited one more week for second tri................... best feelingggggggggggg ever !!!!!!


sarah, ive seen your pic and yes its soooo true, we want what we dont have !!

my husband is not religious and dosent follow many traditions as like you say, i doubt the english have many to follow?

its just this 12 week thing he is pissing me off with. he didnt even want me to go maternity stores yesterday to get some loose fitting pants.. he took me to jeans west and other places.. hell anyway i got some good deals.. im a bit weary about buying it right now as well, just want to go to my 12 + 6 scan on the 20th and make sure everythings ok before i bounce off buying new stuff !!

dew, i think i forgot to answer your last question about organic food.. organic food is sooooooooooo expensive here.. we only tend to get organic milk at times but we always buy free range organic eggs, i think my dh and we agree on that one, but other stuff is just too costly to consider.. the english women on this forum would know this place, i usually shop from waitrose, and their vegetables are just so fresh and nice in comparison to other stores and theyre a high end chain of stores, so most of their vegetables , tend to be really fresh and you know when youre looking at good quality stuff, but i wouldnt go out all the way to a whole organic foods store as i would end up spending life savings.. dubai is very costly that way !

Ny, youre totally further on that i am so dont worry.. you should be so lucky you look 5 months pregnant and theres something to show !!

im in that ugly transition between showing and looking very fat so i hate it when i wear my clothes as im not fully baked and showing nor am i very skinny like i used to be !! i used to be soooooooo skinny, will add a pic in the next post. so now im a bloated round different person and cant wait to finally show so people dont take me to be huge and fat..i have to keep rubbing myu tummy lol because other wise people would think im just a fat pig seeing the way i eat.. two pics to compare follow in the below post..


one before pregnancy, second is at about 8 weeks.


----------



## babyhopes2323

well here are the pictures to compare.. i will never go down to that size 8.. i need a 10 - 12 now for certain clothes !
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0764.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 9









DSCF0442.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MummyCat

Preethi... you are beautiful love! In both pics!! xxx

Biltong is a South African delicasy, basically is meat that has been cured and dried... but not cooked. It's similar to beef jerky I suppose... except not as dry as beef jerky.

Thanks for your well wishes.... woke up not being able to breathe, my tonsils had swollen so much they were blocking my airway... put the whole story in my journal if you wish to read about it... it's on the last page of the journal at the moment.

I'm home now... but still struggling. I can't lie down. so sleeping upright is my only option! :(

Enough about me... SARAH.... are you going to test today??? OMG... am so excited for you!! 

FLying... your bump pics are lovely honey! Thank you for sharing... once I'm well enough I'll post pics of my podge for you all to see! :D xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

you know mummy, i had my tonsils removed when i was younger and since then have had no troubles or problems whatsoever. 

hope you feel better.. xx what bad timing for you to feel crappy..ill be going to your journal to find out whats exactly happened.. hope you get better soon... xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! just popping in to say hi before I pop to the hairdresser.

preethi soooo great to see you larger!! you are so beautiful before and after. If I were to see you after I think the bump looks more like a pregnancy bump, it doesnt look like a sloppy fat!!!! omg what a body you have, you are so slim and you have no idea how I LOVE your skin colour. Having pale pasty see through skin is not attractive! I cant wait to see your bump grow and grow! :kiss:

Mummy: Nah Im not going to test, my temps are still the same not high so I am fully expecting my period. I will see if they drop tomorrow ready for Mondays period. I still have crazy sore nips (this has been a new one for me this cycle) and creamy cm, had some zits turn up which I usually get around period and Im feeling in a bad mood!! Good news is I havent spotted yet so Im really hoping Mr P was causing that and so it wont happen days before period like it used to. I just hope that my period is not late, tomorrow is Day 28 but Ive had cycles up to day 32. But I got my smiley face Day 13 so I hope it stays regular. I feel that if its regular my eggs and everything are still good!!

I will go and read your journal, wtf I cant believe your family has gone through so much illness recently, I hope you feel better very soon :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies... Preethi I wish mine were removed... had a number of issues when I was little... problem is I'm severely allergic to penicillin, so they have to give me alternatives that never treat the condition as well as penicillin does! :dohh: but... rather get better slowly than take penicillin and die! :rofl:

Sarah... I completely understand the desire to wait, but your body is doing some crazy stuff if you aren't pregnant... just make sure you note it all down so if you get it next cycle you are fully aware you've been here before... but I have a sneaky little feeling that you've conceived... I just hope that baby implants! (I had loads of pregnancy symptoms the month we had a chemical...along with bfp's to prove we'd conceived.. just didn't stick)

xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Sarah... I completely understand the desire to wait, but your body is doing some crazy stuff if you aren't pregnant... just make sure you note it all down so if you get it next cycle you are fully aware you've been here before... but I have a sneaky little feeling that you've conceived... I just hope that baby implants! (I had loads of pregnancy symptoms the month we had a chemical...along with bfp's to prove we'd conceived.. just didn't stick)
> 
> xxxx


you know its funny, I can never remember my nipples ever being this sore. we BD'd the other day and I actually shouted out 'ow' when hubby grabbed my boob lol :blush: so if I end up not pregnant its just another symptom to add to the list. I did think the other day I could be pregnant from the nipple thing, but my temps are my usual mid cycle temps wouldnt they have gone really high by now? I guess Ive never really thought this cycle would end up being 'the' cycle, our 2 BD attempts were so sad LOL

and yes you are right, Im sure theres many people who conceive and get symptoms but dont implant...my book says as many as 70%! so much has to be right and align to create a life. I guess that explains why so many months it doesnt work then BAM you are pregnant. 

you know why Im fine with getting my period? because that feels normal to me. Ive had it for 27 years now! I cant imagine, at all, getting a bfp, I just cant imagine it. I will be completely floored. so I think it helps that I just expect my period and when I get it I feel a little disappointed but Im ok.

also I keep reading on here people getting so upset at others bfps or others pregnancies. theres so many arguments on threads that have ttc people and pregnant people. I just dont get that. I sometimes wonder if perhaps I am not wanting a baby as much as these people, but I do want one. Perhaps as Ive been a career girl I havent had that crazy motherly urge which turns into a desperation? I dont know, I just know Im happy for everyone and I can separate that from my journey.

perhaps if a year from now it still hasnt happened I will be yelling at you all to take off your BABY pics!!


----------



## MummyCat

hahahaha....you are going to be a relaxed pregnant lady I think!!! It's great that you feel happy and comfortable chatting to those around you who are pregnant!!

I will keep my fingers crossed, but I doubt it'll be long before you get your BFP chick!! :hugs:

Off to hospital now... my meds are in!! see you later! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

its nice to know that I have you all rooting me on!! I hope the meds work fast, let us know how you feel later!

I just read this in the over 35 section:

"Anyway according to CBFM and taking my temp, I ovulated around day 14. After a few months (by Nov 10) of fruitless attempts ttc, myself and oh began to niggle and argue with each other and decided to stop trying for a baby.
The themometer and Ov strips went into the bathroom cupboard.
During my next cycle we had sex twice on Cycle day 6 and that was it - no more nookies for the entire month. Come Jan 8th I had a BFP. Couldn't believe it...after all these years of thinking I ov'ed around the 14th day I ovulated between day 6 and 10."

isnt that crazy! you know Ive had this niggling feeling that even though I get an LH surge I may not always ovulate right at that time. This past cycle I got the positive ov test and we did our BDing, (actually should just call them insert and deposit sessions lol) that night and the next afternoon. I didnt feel anything in regards to Ov, but I was still healing. But 4 days later on the Thursday I felt some cramping, and I remember mentioning to hubby we should BD but we didnt (I think that was his 'its already done' comment).

anyway, I have told hubby that next cycle I want to attempt every other night from CD 6 till near the end. That way I know theres his super sperm up there at all times!! and if that doesnt work for 3 months then I go to see my FS and will hopefully get moving on some treatments to help things along.

I dont know if every other night is physically possible but Im going to try!!


----------



## sarahincanada

you will laugh: yesterday and today Im wearing the whitest of white panties so I can see if I spot! things we do :dohh:

off to hairdresser now!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi cute pics! Looks like baby to me but mine does too and I know mine is bloated. 

Sarah that is really funny about your whities. Hahahahaa. Glad you didn't spot yet but hope if af comes it not late. That is such a tease. the cycle i got my bfp we dtd later in the cycle because I had a feeling I was missing it also. That's a good idea to try it. And keep those temps going consistent! It will help a lot I think. Hope you have fun getting your hair done. I have to do that soon!

Mummy sick while pregnant is awful. Can't take much for it so you suffer more. hope your vitamins can help you get better. 

It's kind of crappy weather today and I have no idea what to do wih my day!


----------



## MummyCat

LOL @ Sarah... it's amazing how bodies work! Hope you get do do the plan you want!! :hugs:

NY... it's not vitamins hun... it's antibiotics and steroids to heal the infection and ease the swelling... got them now, but have to wait till 6pm to take them! 

Have a good weekend all... I'm feeling much much much better... possibly because the sun is shining too! :D


----------



## sherylb

babyhopes2323 said:


> well here are the pictures to compare.. i will never go down to that size 8.. i need a 10 - 12 now for certain clothes !

Wow, you look so great! I don't look like myself either anymore in that area.


----------



## sherylb

Sarah, lots of people wear a pantyliner to see if they have anything also. I hate wearing white anything except bra. And now that you are temping you should be able to without a doubt see at what point you are Oing so that will make it easier.


----------



## sherylb

I actually switched from my prenatals to one a day gummies that I had in the cabinet that I have taken before and it has helped my nausea tremendously. I actually feel like a normal person, just tired. My friend said she was pretty sure it was the DHA that does it.


----------



## Huggles

just popping in briefly as i'm having a 5 min lie down in the middle of a crazy day. Dh's 30th birthday tomorrow so lots of prep happening. 

Thanks for answering the biltong question mummy.


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl be sure to take a folic acid pill also. the dummies don't usually have enough.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, i have a sneaky suspicion, you have that BFP this month too.. im with mummy on that one !! you will have it soon and youre going to be sooo excited and ive always told you that i admire the fact that you are so normal around people who are pregnant, and that youre ok with it !! its tough actually to b a woman who feels like you do !!xxx

mummy, lets just hope the sickness goes away soon, cant do anything about the tonsils now.. i mean like op or anything.. xx

thanks for your comments, unfortunately, i am about 67 kgs now and i feel heavy too !!

Ny, show us your bump pics, im sure you have one and its not all bloat !!

im so gobsmacked today dh and me went house hunting as weve got 3 weeks to move.. we currently pay about 120,000 AED for a 2 bed sea facing built in wardrobe apartment..

and its about 1700 sq foot and quite big and nice.. ill attach pics..

its actually quite a luxurious apartment and we live on the palm jumeirah if youve heard of it.. we are now thinking about the baby etc.. and we wont be living in dubai for long, we decided to move after the baby is born but we need a place for about a year and half here in dubai..

so there was this apartment we saw which was practically on the opposite side of where we live..and that was a one bed apt, which we thought would be ok as bubs will be sleeping with us for a while.. and it was direct sea facing, with private beach access and swimming pool etc. and was going for 110,000 AED, but was only 1180sq ft. i knew the minute i saw it that i would regret it as it was so beautiful and you can hear the waves crashing as your balcony is right on the beach !!

i wanted it soo bad and tried to convince DH and i think he fell for it after a while, but when we called the agent to ask him again, he said its rented out !! and we only saw it about a few hours ago !!

theres another exact same apartment, the last one available the same type on the entire block and im going to see it tomorrow.. ive asked the agent to promise he wont show it to anyone before i get there !! lets hope FX'D i get this flat as weve gotta be out of here in 3 weeks or less and i dont have a place to go !

you guys can convert the AED currency to USD, it is expensive,and not really affordable if you want to save, but most americans and british people live in this area as its an expat occupied area.


just thought id share pics of the apartment we live in.


----------



## babyhopes2323

pics below.. of living room, view from bedroom, bathroom and ill upload the kitchen on a different post ! ur only allowed 5 pics on one post x
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0739.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0740.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0743.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0744.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0747.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyhopes2323

kitchen n dining area x just sharing pics ..
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0745.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0827.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Sheryl be sure to take a folic acid pill also. the dummies don't usually have enough.

I talked to the nurse when I went yesterday and with my supplement I am still getting 800 so that is fine she said. I think they were also causing my "blockage" which is no more so yea for me!


----------



## nypage1981

Cute place preethi. Love the view. How come you ant stay there and renew your lease? I have a guy friend who moved to Dubai for a while. I always thought it looked beautiful from his pictures. Very modern though and a little sterile for me. Do the apartments have yards wih them there for swingsets and running free?


----------



## nypage1981

ccan anyone see my ticker? I cant.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

so I am spotting, but a tiny tiny amount so far less than before, lets see how much it is tomorrow which should be the day before full AF if everything is on track. Ive been in a bad mood all day so Im sure Im pmsing, stupid nipples are annoying me too....if Im not pregnant then I dont want really sore nipples thank you!

preethi I LOVE your apartment and what a view....wow! I used to have a condo in toronto that overlooked the lake and it was a beautiful view. I love the style of your apartment especially the kitchen and bathroom! thanks for the pics, now I can picture you and your life much more. I will have to get some photos up too. Good luck on the apartment tomorrow!! I would love to hear waves crashing as your sleep....thats my favourite thing when we go away

ny I can see your ticker so not sure why you cannot but perhaps its fixed now.

talk to everyone in the morning :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ny, i can see your ticker... 

12 weeks 3 days.. yay !

ive enrolled myself for spanish classes..to keep myself busy so ive got two hours of spanish this morning before FX'D i got for apartment viewings and get one finally!!

hope everyone else is doing better.. and sarah, i had sore sore boobs before i got my BFP so it could be a sign.. and spotting could be IB? if not then you have next month and you will be raring to go so FX'D for youj. xx

afm, i dont feel anything again this morning and i feel the 20th as too long as wait as i will be 12+ 6 and most get their scans at 12+ 1 or 12+ 3 so im going to rearrange it for when ill be 12+4 monday the 18th.. doppler not arrived yet, and im so mad, but the seller has assured me it will come.. dont know when hoping it arrives before my appointment so i dont go mental here !


----------



## MummyCat

Preethi, lovely apartment :cloud9:

Hope your doppler arrives soon... how very frustrating :( and :yipee: for spanish lessons! will check in evening to hear all about the viewing xx

I can see a ticker NY xxx

Sarah... oh how rubbish, but.... maybe this is expected as you said... you've just had an op there and would expect a bit of blood if the baby was implanting :shrug:
Will keep fingers crossed for you! what colour was it? red/pink/brown??

We're off out to London for lunch with friends! if I don't kill my husband before then :( (details in journal... as it's a long story I wont bore you with) xx


----------



## NDH

Preethi, gorgeous home! But please tell me that's annual rent cause OMG. If so, then there are plenty of places here that are quite comparable (in fact I've seen places asking around the same that aren't nearly as impressive). Certainly way out of our price range though lol cause we probably don't quite make double that a year.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yes NDH thats yearly ofcourse !!

phew i wouldnt be able to afford that monthly at all !!

spanish lessons were nice this morning, got my doppler today too !!! but cant find the HB been trying for so long and using up all my gel and all i can hear is the swoosh sound of my insides.. it did flicker with a heart detecting the heartbeat, but i couldnt hear it. it was going in all sorts of crazy digits and i wasnt able to hear it and as ive heard it so many times at the doctors, i can make out if its the baby or not.. and i just cant seem to find it !

ive put an offer on this other apartment i was to view today and will be seeing it in a bit,, ive fixed a deal, and now the agent has to speak to the landlord so FX'D will let you all know what happens. also im trying to move my appointment to this thursday, i will be 12 weeks then and want an dating scan at 12 weeks and not 13 as thats when most women go !


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay we put the deposit for the apartment !! though its only a one bed apt, its got pvt. beach access, pool, restaurant everything.. its amazing.. im really glad!


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for the apt! Keep trying with doppler. its got to be there! Try quite low too. baby still isn't very high at all. 

Sarah did spotting turn to flow yet?


----------



## sarahincanada

morning everyone! well afternoon for most of you

so it turned into full flow overnight! bright red, full flow. So too bad, but the good thing is I didnt really spot this month...it was just a bit of colour wiping red yesterday and then full flow overnight. MUCH better than before so hopefully the op changed that. 

Im CD28 today, so that means my cycle was 27 days right? Its 2 weeks since my positive OV test.

I can now list ultra sore nipples as a normal pms sign for me :dohh:

Yay Im now CD1 of my first cycle after op! please pray this is going to be it for me! Im picturing that Im shedding right now as it feels like its cleaning everything out and the first time thats happening without Mr P. 

Preethi YAY congrats on finding a place, thats less stress on you. I looked up the online calculator and you are paying about $2300 Canadian dollars a month. In Toronto you would probably pay about $1500 per month for a large one bedroom, but nothing like yours sounds like with private beach access etc. so I think its worth it! and good luck with the doppler, and be patient with it. You are so cute moving up your scan date, but why not have it a few days earlier and if you have it the 18th thats the same day as mummy :happydance:

Mummy I have to go read your journal! I was upset last night with hubby last night....it was classic PMS and I was upset about spotting ...mainly that theres still that not knowing thing where it could be IB but more likely not then for some reason I started thinking of my dad and had a little cry. Hubby came to cuddle me then I started getting annoyed at him at how he doesnt care about my cycle and that Im spotting, and why doesnt he feel dissappointed. It was silly really now that Ive slept on it and a total overreaction, I know men are different and they dont really understand when its our bodies how weird the whole thing is. I like his PMA and he really feels it will happen soon and its good against my general belief that I cant believe it will ever happen!! 

anyway we are doing a few things around the house thats exciting for me (painting my office, putting in some sliding doors) so that it will keep me busy then in a week I will start BDing everything is good!!! talk soon :kiss:


----------



## sherylb

I talked to the nurse at my doctor's office Friday while I was there and my first scan wouldn't be until 20 weeks. I may have to go on my own to that less expensive place before then for peace of mind. By the time they open they will be 10 weeks so maybe I could hold off till 10 or 12.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, sorry you feel so bad about the PMS, i used to be like that, and then when you least expect it, BAM ! out of nowhere, you get your BFP and its totally worth it.. im sure your cycles now regulating normally and on its own without that stupid Mr. P
hope you feel better soon..xxx DH was ok about the scan on thursday, got it on the 14th because i would be exactly 12 weeks on that day.. and would feel some comfort.. xx he is coming for the first time so im excited about him seeing bubs ..xx

ny, i tried so much this afternoon, the heart sign was flickering and it was going upto 130 150 etc, but i couldnt hear the HB properly, maybe frequency didnt pick it up but it detected some HB.. could be that.. anyway ill know on thursday.. soo excited for my 12 week without NT.

sheryl, hope you get your medical soon.. and get your scan, thats ridiculous about you not being able to get a scan until 20 weeks !!


----------



## MummyCat

Argh... Sarah, so unfair about your AF :( but you're right... it's probably for the best having a full proper cycle after the op!! xxx

Preeti, great news on the apartment

Hope everyone else is good, just had a lovely relaxing day in London xx


----------



## flyingduster

Hey guys, I'm back again!!!


Preethi you are gorgeous! And yay for a new apartment!! And yay for the doppler arriving, even if you haven't got it to work well yet... It could just be the baby is in a bad position to catch the heartbeat clearly, try again later on. :)

I can't wait to see everyone elses baby bumps (or bloat bumps as they seem to be for now!) including those who haven't had their BFPs yet toooooo of course! :D


Sarah, bugger that AF has come, but YAY for her being on time and with such minimal spotting! Onwards and upwards aey! :D I know that I'd SOMETIMES have really (really!) sore nipples before AF, and other times I wouldn't... ugh, it'd drive me MAD cos it wasn't a consistant sign of ANYTHING except having really really sore boobs. lol!


Mummy, I'm so sorry you're still feeling so crappy, it can't help being allergic to penicillin though, so I hope the other antibiotics can squash it quickly for you!


I'm trying to remember what else I read... haha! I can see your ticker too Ny... Ummm, what else? So much to read when I'm away for a couple of days! 




Oh, Sarah, *I'M IN THE SECOND TRIMESTER RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* As of RIGHT NOW I am _officially_ into the second tri! I've made it! Properly! YAAAAYYYY. lol. 

13 weeks and 3 days is definitely into the second tri. Because one third of 40 weeks is 13.3 (which is 13 weeks, 2 days and 8 hours or something like that! So I'm just rounding it up to 13 weeks 3 days. lol) so YAAAY! 


I stopped at my mums on the way North in the weekend and showed her the scan photos (though she'd seen them online, they're much clearer in person!) and then stopped at the in-laws on the way HOME and showed THEM. lol. Everyone is bouncing and so happy to hear all about the wriggly baby. 

I sooooooooo can't wait now to FEEL it! It's my next big thing is to FEEEEEEEL it squirming around like a nutter. I lay in bed at night concentrating on my tummy, trying to feel the slightest flutter... haha! It's too early yet to really feel it, and I know that, but I figure if I keep trying to feel it then I should be able to detect it when it IS far enough along to feel!!! Another couple of weeks and I should be able to get the odd flutter... Can't wait!


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> oh, sarah, *i'm in the second trimester right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

\\:D/ \\:D/ \\:D/ \\:D/ \\:D/ \\:D/ \\:D/ \\:D/ \\:D/ \\:D/
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:
=D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt;
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:

ouch sorry have to stop partying, my boobs are hurting too much :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

hahahahahahaha.... CONGRATS Flying!! :D Super thrilled for you!!

The meds are working great... still have a sore throat but the swelling has reduced dramatically... leaving me able to breathe... which is fab! :D


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Sarah for AF, but it sounds as if your cycle has regulated after the op so yay!
My DH sounds very similar to yours, he doesn't get disappointed (well he says he does but doesn't show it) so it's hard to be consoles. He also thinks it'll happen as soon as I stop thinking about it and trying. Oh and to ask him how long we've been trying he always says only 2 or 3 months lol - no sense of time.

Oh I'm post O ( but not long) and also majorly emotional. In the car yesterday I had a mental block trying to do simple addition so ended up counting on my fingers cause I kept confusing myself and getting answers I knew weren't right. DH asked what ivwas doing and he laughed at me and at first it was histerical, but then I suddenly burst into tears and couldn't stop crying. That's even unusual for ne when I'm pmsing.

Flying congrats on second tri :yipee:!!

Mummy, hope the mess help


----------



## Dew

Preethi: You are beautiful, girl! I like you even better in 'after' picture. Your skin is glowing :) I like your apartment too, that view is to die for :thumbup: So happy to hear that you finally get to move in new apartment of your choice with private beach and fancy stuff..ooh la la :happydance:

About organic food, it is expensive here too, costs double or more compared to regular food, I had switched to only organic milk and eggs when pregnant. About your doppler, I would suggest taking it with you to the next appointment and ask Marcus to show you how to use it properly. Enjoy your Spanish classes :thumbup:

Sarah: So sorry AF showed up but I have good vibes about your new cycle. Just do good BD and you will get your BFP this time :thumbup:

Mummy: Good to know meds are working and you are feeling better. I have to go read your journal to get the missing information :) Hope you recover soon :hugs:

Flying: Yay....congratulations!! 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

NDH: Sending your way loads of baby dust :dust: Hope you get your BFP in next couple of day. Until then laugh :laugh2: and be merry :dance:

Sheryl: Hope you get your first scan early on...it is tough to wait that long for one...good wishes to you :flower:


----------



## NDH

Aww thanks Dew :hugs:

I hope you get your sticky bean very soon as well - it would be awesome if all three of us "ladies in waiting" could get ours it April (or from cycles beginning in April anyway as Sarah will be still probably too few dpo for a positive by the end of the month) and we can move this thread to the pregnancy forums :)

Sheryl, sorry I forgot to mention you in my last post - my iPod was about to die and I hit submit so I wouldn't lose the whole post. 20 weeks is a very long time to wait for a scan! I hope you can get one at the 10/12 week range. I doubt I'll get many scans, but I'll definitely want one long before 20 weeks! (10 sounds good to me, it's actually starting to look like a baby).

Sarah, the good thing about AF arriving is you wont have to remember that you conceived from a sad BD attempt, hoping this fresh cycle is yours! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I can get one for $50 if I wait until that new place opens so I think I will do that. I will also get pictures with it for that price.


----------



## NDH

Wow that's not bad at all! $50 to see your baby and get pictures is money well spent.


----------



## Dew

NDH: That sounds good to me too! Hope that new place opens real soon :)


----------



## sherylb

https://www.3d4dinfo.com

Yeah, check this place out. They are sure to be great. Before their office opens they are going to people's houses for $20 extra.


----------



## NDH

Oh wow, it will even be a 3D u/s?


----------



## Dew

Oh wow they are originally from New Orleans :) 

Sounds very reasonable. My only concern is if 10 mins is good enough time to study important parameters like CRL, HB etc....depends what all information you need from that U/S. May be those who are pregnant can give better opinion.


----------



## Huggles

I've kind of caught up, but can't really remember what i've read so just hoping everyone's doing well.

I'm so exhausted after a crazily hectic weekend, and fairly busy at work today as well. First scan tomorrow afternoon and then more busy week so probably wont' post here too much. REally struggling to keep up at the moment, but all's going well.


----------



## babyhopes2323

omg flying~!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :holly: :holly:

soooooooooooooo flippin excited for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its offically a party !!!! our first to go onto second tri.. brilliant !!

thanks everyone for all your lovely comments.. xxx

AFM, i came over to my mums and was itching.. literally itching to go to the docs here close by to have a sneak peek.. so i gave in.. and apparently im 12 weeks according to the CRL !

but im actually 11 +4 but we can confirm this on thursday with marcus's appointment..

looking forward to it. bubs was moving about and arms was moving and legs and basically jumping up and down and when i say that, i mean like movements where the body goes up and down, im sure those whove had the scan will understand what im talking about !! 

ive asked flying to upload the pic for me in a better clearer way than i can do..

hope everybody else is doing well.. mummy, i hope youre feeling better..

rooting for NDH,SARAH AND DEW.. praying for your BFP's literally everyday so we can all move on together..xxx

AFM, feel dehydrated all the time, but nothing else, spanish classes keeping me busy plus i think weve managed to rent DH's place out.. we'll get a final decision soon.. got lots to do this month.. ive got my 2 year visa for the UK and am sooo looking forward to going on holidays next month !

:hugs: to all. x


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Dew and Preethi... I'm feeling much better!! :hugs:

Sheryl, that's a fab price for a scan... here in the UK, it's hard to find one for less than about £80 - £100 and a 3D one would be MUCH more! 

OMG Preethi... I'm rather envious of all the scans you've had! It must be very reassuring to see the baby so often... I'm so nervous for next week... i've not seen this baby once yet! 

NDH, Dew and Sarah... fingers crossed this is you cycles for BFP's!! My the :dust: and stars and eggs and :spermy: align and may those baby's be your forever! :dance:

Hope everyone else is good! I've just done loads of ironing... good weather means overload of washing and ironing... but the clouds are rolling in... so I think I'll have some respite soon! :D plus... I'm running out of clothes to wash! :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies- Hope everyone is doing well. I caught a bit of a stomach flu I think. Yesterday it was horrendous I almost went to ER because of the stomach pains were so severe I thought I had an obstruction or something. I was in cold sweats, couldnt breathe through the pain. It was crazy! TMI- at one point I ran to the bathroom unsure if I should vomit first or do the other way first. UGH. Worst stomach i've ever had. Glad i've come out of that one alive. Now im in no mood to get what I needed to get done today. Sigh. 

Baby-How did you get another scan? They just give to you when you want one? your baby is growing so fast you are catching up to me and got your bfp way later than me! It is making me kind of nervous for my baby that its not getting bumped up in days ever and staying the same....eeek. Hope it is ok and keeps growing. 

Mummy- is your scan on monday of next week? Thats exciting! Especially since you've not seen it yet! 

Congrats Flying on 2nd trimester! Although for some reason on this forum, 2nd trimester doesnt start until 14 weeks...

Think I may go by the 14 weeks thing! You know me, ever the cynical one can't get to the 2nd tri too quickly! 

Baby- have you quit all your progesterone yet? My doc wanted me to at 10 weeks and i was like, "no thanks." so he said ok one more prescription which ends after tonight and im not 2nd tri yet so im still going to get it refilled I think. To heck with him. I want to do it until the placenta takes over and thats 13-14 weeks. 

Sarah- i am glad AF didn't take forever at least. Hope your CD's go quickly and get to the ovulation time! If your cycle goes quickly, that means my time goes quickly, and I like that!

I would even be willing to give up a summer (gasp!!) if I could just fastforward to october and have a baby. I dont wanna do pregnancy, just have the baby! 

Sheryl that is a very good deal for a scan. I would do it for sure. 20 weeks is really late! I suppose they think if you don't want the NT scan that you don't need one at 12 weeks for anything. Are you thinking of getting the doppler? Because if you can hear that at 10 weeks, then maybe save the 50 bucks for the ultrasound, its really reassuring to just hear the heart beat anyways. I bet your actual doctor would do one at 16 weeks if you pushed it, since they can do gender scan then.....

Huggles- let us know how your first scan goes! GL.


----------



## Dew

NY: Oh man! How did you get the stomach flu? One of my friends got it too 2 weeks ago, hers was bad too...is something wrong with Minnesota air...water? I can imagine, you must be dehydrated....please keep replenishing the fluids for faster recovery....coconut water, vitamin water, lemonade....whatever you like!

And don't worry about your baby, I am sure it's growing well....don't we wish during pregnancy that we could flip open a window to placenta and check on our baby whenever we wished so :) 

Feel better soon. Praying for everyone to stay healthy and happy :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Mummy, over here its not like that exactly but what you can do is if youre sticking to one doc, and he gives you a timeline as in ok hes gona see me next two weeks, ive said ok.. then in between i get worried or whatever, i just go to another clinic or something and say i want a check up and you get a scan because for them its the first time theyre seeing you.

scans are covered by insurance depending on the package you have. expats here, get their medical and school fees paid for as well so thats an advantage.. but i went to the woman who initially prescribed me with my progesterone pills.. shes very nice and is close to my mums place and i was there today and was itching to see bubs so just went to her. she did a quick quick literally 20 second scan and then took some blood for their records and thats it !

so really when i have the urge, i end up going to a clinic elsewhere thats close by, but not all the time, certainly i know ive had many more and my DH tells me that if we living in the uk, we would be forced to go to one thats in the locality and the NHS etc unless ofcourse you had to fork out for private ones in which case i would not be having a scan so often.

so im only using the insurance as bait to get a scan when im too nervous.

mummy, i completely feel for you and i would have gone mental if i didnt have a scan for so long or didnt get to see bubs at all. but it is my first one so im a little extra freaked out. never experienced having a child , delivery etc so i need constant reassurance that everythings going ok. it may seem like im taking it a notch further but to me, if i can do it then why the heck not !

your scan is on the 18th, me dads birthday ! all is going to be well for sure !!!!! look at lottie for reassurance, you gave birth to a beautiful child and you are going to do it again !!xxx


Ny, i would say its either that bubs is catching up or their scan is not accurate.. sometimes its crazy because if you go to one doc today and they say lets suppose 10+6, tomorrow the other doc could say 11+ 2, it depends and i asked this doc, she said well scans are not always accurate, they have their ups and down by a few days or whatever so its not a big deal !!

i was put behind a whole week initially and i was worried too, in the early days.. but the baby grows everyday so sure enough , youll be able to notice a big difference in your next scan !

im sure everything is going perfectly well with your baby and you shouldnt be worried, mine looks just as yours did when you had your 11+4 scan.. its only dated 12 weeks because of the CRL measurement on this docs scanning machine, mine infact looks a tad smaller than your 11 + 4 one. youll see when flying puts the pic up..

but theres absolutely no need to worry, you know everything is ok deep within !! xxx

i have not quit my progesterone and the docs want me to keep going with the 2 X daily pills and a weekly one injection of the progesterone until 14 weeks for good measure.. if your doc thinks you should quit, maybe he knows best? because your body could be producing enough progesterone already by now, i think its here in dubai i dont know they take this precaution but im sure its unnecessary how much progesterone im taking !

mine is 10 mg twice daily and weekly once 250 mg injection.

the placenta has taken over im quite sure because when they did my scanning, they said my placenta was growing fine and in the right way so im earlier than you im sure you should be okay, but i know EXACTLY what you mean .. im dependent on the progesterone as well and it may take me some time to wean off.. ive got enough prescription i think ?

hope you feel better, so sorry about your stomach bug..


whats for dinner everyone?

we're having papa johns spicy chicken ranch pizza with chicken tender salad and potato wedges .. i love a good take out !! xx


----------



## Dew

_My Q for Preethi and NY:
Why were you guys prescribed progesterone? I mean did the doc measure your hormone levels before prescribing it? thanks!_

When I had MC, I felt may be if I was given progesterone, my pregnancy had sustained. Asked my doc about and she said, some believe in doing so but technically there is no added advantage linked to it :( I like her but my husband feels I need better care next time, if this doc doesn't monitor my hormone levels from beginning of next pregnancy I am gonna switch to another.


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- OMG thank you so much. That was reassuring what you said about different scans, CRL measurements and such. It also reminded me that the tech last time said that at this time scans are not accurate within like 5 days and thats perfectly fine. Also though, she mentioned the placenta doesnt take over until 13-14 weeks.....I think it is growing, but she showed me my yolk sac at that 11+4 scan day, and the yolk sac is still what is giving the baby nutrition until placenta takes over around 14 weeks. 

The reason my doc doesnt beleive I need to progesterone still is only because he never did! He really doesn't believe that progesterone pills help any pregnant lady and only gave them to me to soothe my brain. But if its soothing my brain, think i'll take them til 14 weeks! Maybe i'll lower my dose....since I take 200mg/day think I could just wean off and take 100 mg/day for another week then quit. YIKES. im so nervous of that! 



Dew- about wishing for a window through the placenta- OH wanted to try and buy and ultrasound machine the other day and im like "listen buddy, I want a new house and thousands of dollars need to go into this piece of crap so we are not buying an ultrasound machine." I don't thnk he has ANY idea just how expensive they probably are (I dont either, never looked) but I thought it was still cute though that he just wanted to see his bean so badly:) I like how involved he is being it makes me so happy.

He is also pushing me for a larger vehicle so we've been vehicle shopping. I hate car shopping so bad! We need like a mini van practically for the amount of stuff and animals and people that we need room for! I am too young for a mini van:*( 
Thank you for the well wishes. NO idea how I got sick. I was fine, we went to visit with his parents and they have some dogs but washed my hands. Then on the way home he stopped and bought me some cheesy poofs. I ate some and we barely made it home before I was so ill. Maybe cheesy poofs poisoned me! Lol. I am ok today, so maybe I was just super duper baby sick, or it was poisoning.

Sooooo funny baby, I looked up our papa johns here after you mentioned that pizza cuz it sounded so good and they don;t have that one! ARRRGGGGGHHHH. Those crap heads:)

Think we may grill tonight. Its so lovely out we get very excited for grilling out in the backyard here in Minnesota when the sun starts shining and the snow has all melted! Its called spring fever and i've got it!


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- after my loss I did a lot of research, and with my periods being so so light and short and everything I just thought I did have a progesterone issue. So with this one, my doctor didn't test my levels ever, since he believes that low progesterone is CAUSED by something wrong with the pregnancy, and not what starts and CAUSES a loss. He is one of those in the category that doesn't think it helps. But, he did prescribe it for me to ease my mind and he continued to do taht...saying there is absolutely no harm so if it makes me more sane, he's all for it.


----------



## sherylb

Not sure if I posted my progesterone update -- they tested my blood again after being on it roughly a week and a half and I don't need it anymore. I am going to finish out my 2 weeks of pills because it won't hurt anything and then I am done with that. I have these little peach colored round pills and was taking 1 a day.


----------



## babyhopes2323

the pizza sure was delicious.. get yourself some ! even if its not papa johns ! cant hurt you... 

dew, i was prescribed progesterone without getting my bloods checked.. they gave it to me well before i started spotting and asked me to up my dose when i had a hematoma.

the spotting did stop eventually, i dont know but i have a feeling it does help. it can be contradictory based on how docs feel about it, but i have good vibes for this one..

ny,glad youre relaxed ! told you there was nothing to worry about.. scans are a bit messed up and can cause confusion..that is so awesome aout your DH wanting to get you an ultrasound machine.. mine would not dream of it !!

go for the mini van, im sure hes talking out of safety concerns !! i want a 4 wheel drive.. right now ive got a two door peugot 206cc second hand convertible.. got it for so cheap and its a 2003 model.. i cant be driving that with a baby !

i totally agree with you on the using the pills to soothe your brain and to feel like youve done your best.. plus my pack states on the leaflet that its used during habitual or threatened mc so it must be doing the bubs some favours.. i believe so !!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!! sorry cant contribute much to the baby talk, Im so happy though as when Dew, NDH and I are in first trimester all you second trimester girls will be reassuring us and helping us through!

NY - dont you be worrying...your scan was the perfect picure of a baby! thats so funny about hubby wanting to buy an ultrasound!! I read that Tom Cruise purchased one, not sure if that is true. Can you imagine, you would be scanning the baby all day everyday. As for cars can you manage with an SUV? thats what I drive, I also feel too young for a minivan!!! 

Baby-you are so cute, it always makes me smile when you pop to another scan as you cant wait. I am going out for dinner tonight with a friend I havent seen in a while, I worked with her when I first came to Canada when I was 22 and consider her a 'big sister' type. I am going to tell her we are trying, as I want to ask her about her IVF. She was the one I mentioned before who had a kid in her early 20's, got divorced and met her now hubby in her late 30's. They tried for a while and had I think 3 IVF attempts, then ended up adopting. This was over 10 years ago, now I know more about all this stuff I want to talk to her more. The place Im going to has amazing burger & fries. I dont each much red meat, but I love their burgers so much I have to have one. After we are going to see Limitless.

Sheryl - that deal sounds great, and I love 3D ultrasounds. If you wait till 20 weeks you would officially be the most patient here on this thread. How is hubby doing, is he still stressed about finances? Hey I wanted to ask you, is it ok if I dont temp at the exact same time everyday or is that very important? It will be within the same hour or two. If its important I will set my alarm.

Dew- I am right behind you, Im on CD2 already! Im very heavy, gone through a tampax and pad in an hour :dohh: I have printed out this months plan and am going to start BDing on Friday!! trying the every other night thing, and when I get my positive Ov test probably do the extra night inbetween. Are you temping? I am going to try this month.

My list shows scans for Huggles tomorrow, Babyhopes on Thursday and Mummycat on Monday, good luck everyone! Huggles and Mummycat its so exciting, first time, and I hope we get to see photos of beautiful growing babs :flower:

I think it next Thursday I go to see my FS, so that will be good. I always feel hopeful when I go to see her and I see all the baby photos on the wall! I might even get to see a photo of Mr P lol :shrug: Its just a post op visit, and then will be booking to see her 3 months later. If I have 3 months of trying the every other night thing and it doesnt work I will be fine going on clomid or whatever as I would have a good try naturally. Hubbies supersperm would have been up inside me all month long and so I must need some extra help if it doesnt work!

I have 2 tries to get my bfp before my family comes, but my mum is also coming over in october so if it doesnt happen its ok. Dont want to put too much stress or pressure on it!

ok better go do some work, talk soon


----------



## nypage1981

Mine are peach round balls too Sheryl- its good you get to quit them. I could, but they don't test my stupid levels so im too afraid to quit. For some reason I feel nervous to take the, but nervous to quit them. ugh. ...they had me up mine to 2 a day when I started spotting but I started with the same 1 a day. Were yours like $80?!?!? My insurance doesn't cover them and I need them every 2 weeks since 6 weeks. So im on my 3rd going on 4th time and its expensive. 

Seems my spotting has gone after 6 weeks of it! I am not thnking the pills caused my spotting to stop since it continued for so long while on them...I think my body just is doing what it wants to do. Lol. 

Baby- OH is also thinkin van because all SUV's are still a bit small for when we want to go up north to the lake house. When we do that with a 7 year old, baby, and 2 dogs, and lots of bags and luggage, even and SUV is too small and eats up too much gas. Gas prices here are through the roof and a mini van gets a tad better gas mileage. Time to trade in your convertible! No babies in that one! Its a shame to give that kind of stuff up some times but its for a good reason:)


----------



## Dew

Thanks NY and Preethi for sharing info on progesterone. Even Sheryl is taking it. Guess it might be helping and doesn't seem to have negative effects. I am certainly requesting my doc for it next time.

Preethi, I am ready for lunch, I might just heat up my Kashi frozen pizza...won't be as yum as yours but will do for me :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah... im praying everyday and hoping you get your BFP before your family arrives..

:hugs:

you are going to enjoy limitless.. it was a great movie and DH and me enjoyed it.. let us know what you think when youre done !

asking your friend about ivf obviously wouldnt hurt as you want to know about it etc, but i just dont feel like you should give up or immediately go for IVF as an option.. i so totally feel that you are going to get your BFP naturally.. lets just pray it happens soon..xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- Definately its fine if you tell her another way too:) That way is super cute, but who knows, THE month she leaves you may fall pregnant.. She comes in august was it? I suppose if not august that you used that idea, you could again in october! I can't wait to hear all your baby talk :) 
You aren't thinking of IVF yet, are you? I didn't think they even offered that until you've tried everything else. IUI and clomid and all that fun stuff. 

Do you always start BD on CD6 or are you trying earlier this time? Seems early! Long as you can keep up until later though this time...remember to keep it up a few days later to make sure that you don't miss a late ovulation. Sounds like your body is cleaning itself out, so hope its getting prepared!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Nyp, sadly dh hasnt spoken about getting me an SUV, but i will be surely speaking to him when the times right ! he dosent want to buy one for a year and then if we move next year, it would be a waste .. thats his reasoning !


dew, whats a kashi frozen pizza?

yea go ahead with the progesterone this time , atleast you will feel youve done your best !

Ny, youve got a lake house ?? wowwww... go on.. tell us more !:hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- It is OH's parent's....but some day will be ours;) Not that I look forward to anyone passing away so I almost fear saying that, but OH is the only child and his parents are very well off, with different properties and a "toy box" filled with collector cars. Seems funny since OH and I aren't that well off at all! But some day we will have to inherite the Lake house. Its so nice! It is their primary house in the summer, then in the winter they come down closer to the cities for the snow and hard weather to their other house which is nice as well. We enjoy going up there for weekends and vacation in the summer so we need a large vehicle that will take us all up there! 

How are you going to get the baby around for the time being? I suppose you could put the top up on your convertible just fine, huh.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i just dont think i will be driving it at all once the baby arrives.. and the convertible top seems to be stuck so not working !!

oh well, the lake house sounds lovely.. i know what you mean about it being OH's parents etc, but holidaying there sounds nice :)

can i ask a question ladies??

if you all dont mind, i really dont know any of your names !!

its like we chat everyday and then we know each other as baby, dew, NDH, flying.. NYP.. wow.. its amazing how we dont know each others names !

well im preethi everyone knows that, and we know sarah and sheryl.. i think mummy has mentioned her name once.. whats your names ladies??


----------



## nypage1981

I go by Nikki...in my screen name, N is for Nikki.


----------



## babyhopes2323

on a different note, can you imagine a couple have come from the states to dubai, and have got in touch with a billboard company in dubai and got many adverts put up in dubai and guess what message to pass on??

"the world is going to end on May 21st 2011, judgement day according to the bible, warning everyone "

can you believe that ?? its crazy.. ill post a link for y'all to read.. obviously the islamic government here are enraged and have taken it down effectively, because it contradicts their religion, but apparently they got permission to put that up.. what kinda crap is that??

imagine im here pregnant and waiting to deliver and then a sign post about the world going to end in 40 days ! thank god i didnt see the sign or id be enraged too!

https://www.emirates247.com/news/em...-of-days-billboard-in-uae-2011-04-11-1.379594


----------



## babyhopes2323

thats a lovely name nikki ! i dont know why i cant "thank",anymore, i can only see the quote and edit option. i cant see the "thank option"

but thanks for divulging that information !


----------



## nypage1981

I sometimes can't see thanks either, then the next time i can! Weird! 

That sign is crazy, people are nuts. When we were in Disney World, every day a Plane would make a message in the sky that said "You +God" .....ok.....come ON. Who was paying to have this done every day? Some rich church? It was so pathetic, I hated it. Not that im not a believer, but I do hate people who are Bible pushers.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yea its nuts infact apparently family radio from the states? they were airing interviews with the husband and wife who came over with the billboard adverts.. thought you would have heard first before me !


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, Preethi, I do not listen to the news. I accidentally hear some, but I have too much empathy for sad stories so I can't handle bad news! 

Guess it makes sense, we must have all the crazies over here:)


----------



## babyhopes2323

oooh i dont know about that....! but theyre sure outgoing to have to come all the way from the states to do some crazy shit like this !! anyway have a nice afternoon/ evening.. im off,.. its 11:00pm here and ive got a 7 am start with spanish class ! nite nite.. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Buenos Noches! (i think)


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes: dont worry Im not giving up, its just 10 years ago all I was interested in was parties, boys, music, my career, and wasnt interested in IVF! I remember being supportive of her, but I cant remember the details and so now Im interested. I will let you know what I think of the movie! and OMG that billboard is crazy! I heard of a girl somewhere in the states I think who would not get married this year because of that whole thing :shrug:

NY...NIKKI! No Im not thinking about it yet, see above. I will ask my FS what are the next steps, like with Clomid Ive heard of people getting scans of their eggs and being told how many follicles and when to BD and then other people are just taking it and not having that so I hope I get some monitoring. Seeing as Im 39 in October I may want to fast-forward things by then perhaps. Im not sure if they will do that IUI thing on me if hubby has super swimmers, is there any point? isnt that them depositing the sperm into the uterus? I do have hopes it will happen in the next 6 months though!

and yes mum and my sister, brother in law and 2 nieces come in august, and then my mum comes back in october. last october when she came we barely BD'd so I hope Im pregnant by the visits or that they dont fall right at my BDing time! usually I go back to the UK for xmas, but because Im hoping to be pregnant I am thinking I wont be this year which is weird.

I dont normally start BDing so early, but this month want to start early and finish late. Im determind to have super sperm up there most of the month LOL :haha:

and when I was reading about your well off in-laws I was wondering hmmm why cant they buy you a house! perhaps thats wrong, but I did think that. this is your hubbies first child I think? do they have other granchildren? are they really happy you are pregnant? perhaps they will feel bad for you in the house and help for a deposit on a larger place?? I earn quite good money and always been very generous with my family as they dont earn as much, and I would be the same with my children (very carefully though, dont want them spoilt brats. but if they couldnt afford a bigger house but needed one and I could afford to help them I would)

So we have Sarah, Preethi, Sheryl, Nikki, Mummy is Catherine.


----------



## Dew

NY: Just got to know that my good friend and neighbor who is 5+ weeks pregnant also got stomach flu this weekend, her symptoms are just like yours...don't know what's going on :nope:? It's quite disturbing, hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## flyingduster

just really quickly going to post Preethi's latest scan, and then I'll go back and read the last FOUR pages to catch up, and will reply later on... lol!

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/123.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I have soooo mentioned to him, at least they could help us with a down payment or something....since they've got all this money, and we need room for baby! Yes, its their first and maybe only grandchild...they are older but seemingly clueless for those things. Like the fact that we need a house. Honestly- they've not ever borrowed it to us, or needed to buy us anything, so this would be a great time for them to feel the need to! I may actually be a bit put off if they don't end up doing something along the lines....

Dew- scary! Something is clearly going around. Im glad I haven't been at work the last few weeks.....im sure the ER is crowded with people who have "stomach issues"......


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> Sheryl - that deal sounds great, and I love 3D ultrasounds. If you wait till 20 weeks you would officially be the most patient here on this thread. How is hubby doing, is he still stressed about finances? Hey I wanted to ask you, is it ok if I dont temp at the exact same time everyday or is that very important? It will be within the same hour or two. If its important I will set my alarm.

I thought it was easier to just set my alarm because they change .1 so quickly.


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Mine are peach round balls too Sheryl- its good you get to quit them. I could, but they don't test my stupid levels so im too afraid to quit. For some reason I feel nervous to take the, but nervous to quit them. ugh. ...they had me up mine to 2 a day when I started spotting but I started with the same 1 a day. Were yours like $80?!?!? My insurance doesn't cover them and I need them every 2 weeks since 6 weeks. So im on my 3rd going on 4th time and its expensive.
> 
> :)

I never had any spotting that I was concerned about. I half-expected to need it at least some b/c my depo was progesterone-based. My 30 pills were $55 full price.


----------



## sherylb

Dew said:


> Thanks NY and Preethi for sharing info on progesterone. Even Sheryl is taking it. Guess it might be helping and doesn't seem to have negative effects. I am certainly requesting my doc for it next time.
> 
> Preethi, I am ready for lunch, I might just heat up my Kashi frozen pizza...won't be as yum as yours but will do for me :)

It's pretty expensive to be on. May want to get your levels tested to see if you need it when you do your HCG testing.


----------



## sherylb

Whew, you ladies have been super talkative today! Back to work.


----------



## nypage1981

sherylb said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Mine are peach round balls too Sheryl- its good you get to quit them. I could, but they don't test my stupid levels so im too afraid to quit. For some reason I feel nervous to take the, but nervous to quit them. ugh. ...they had me up mine to 2 a day when I started spotting but I started with the same 1 a day. Were yours like $80?!?!? My insurance doesn't cover them and I need them every 2 weeks since 6 weeks. So im on my 3rd going on 4th time and its expensive.
> 
> :)
> 
> I never had any spotting that I was concerned about. I half-expected to need it at least some b/c my depo was progesterone-based. My 30 pills were $55 full price.Click to expand...

Im jealous of your $55 for 30. Mine were $80 for 30. Seems like crap to me, since they're the same brand. Nice that they're almost $30 more up here. :growlmad:


----------



## sherylb

I am guessing you had a generic like mine? Prometrium?


----------



## nypage1981

Yup same kind. What a rip off that they can sell for such different amounts!


----------



## sherylb

I am quite grateful that it was less expensive b/c we can't afford anything extra with DH being out of work still.


----------



## Dew

Sheryl and NY: Why are progesterone pills not covered by your insurance?


----------



## sherylb

We had amazing very expensive health insurance until DH lost his job. Now we just have a small individual policy so I paid full price toward our Rx deductible.


----------



## nypage1981

I have no idea why mine didn't. Guess if its not requires they don't believe to pay for it.


----------



## Dew

Thanks ladies. 
We have a very good insurance through DH's work so will see when time comes if progesterone pills are covered or not. I had a total of 4 ultrasounds (trans-vaginal/trans-abdominal), actual cost for each was close to $700 but we only paid 10% of that. Sheryl, I am sorry your DH lost his job. It must hurt emotionally as well as financially. Hope he finds one soon.


----------



## NDH

Nikki, I hope OHs parents decide to contribute to a downpayment for a new house, then you can rent out your current one while you try to get it sellable.

I had a coworker whose parents were quite well off, and after she got married they gave them their downpayment for a house. Well, really they called it an advance on their inherritance. They've done that with their other two children as well, and every tine they give one of them money they cet it added to their will so it's all fair and equal in the end. But if your oh is an only child that's not necessary.

Sarah, I don't temp (yet - my thermometer is on order though!) but I know many who do that know how to adjust their temps if you wake earlier or later than usual. I think add .1 for every half hour early and subtract .1 for every half hour late? Though I'm sure there's a difference if it's *F or *C as well. I'll try to find out for you as I'll need to know. I tend to sleep through alarms.

Preethi - I'm Natalie


----------



## nypage1981

Oh Natalie, I love that name. 

We will see about the house situaion. I'm not sure about renting out, leaving us responsible for the house still doeant sound fun. Ugh. But yes, they should help us. Would be awful of them not to. especially since he is their only son well only child. So no sibling rivalry!


----------



## kyes

Hi, my names kylie, was wondering if I could join your thread. Im 25, i have 2 daughters aged 3 and 15months and hopeing for a boy next time around :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yay sarah, glad youre not surrendering to IVF. im sure you will get your BFP soon.. 

yes its buenos noches Nikki... 

THANKS for putting my pic up flying.. Nyp, Is it the same as yours? this was pic was supposed to be 11+ 4 but she says 12 .. i asked flying to put it up so you could tell me the difference ! apart from sharing it with you guys !


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Kylie, welcome.. ofcourse you can join us !! x

and dew, im asking again.. what is that KASHI frozen pizza.. lol shows what a food junkie i am if im asking you again !!


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> and dew, im asking again.. what is that KASHI frozen pizza.. lol shows what a food junkie i am if im asking you again !!

LOL Kashi is a brand...they claim to make healthy :thumbup: stuff...I like their frozen thin crust pizza and keep in freezer for emergency use :winkwink:

Their pizza supposedly has lots of protein, fibre and omega-3s...here is the link...

https://www.kashi.com/products/category/Pizza

I guess you are up and it's time for me to sleep now :sleep:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I am not temping now. When I did it was kind of stressful. I used to set alarm and as they say it should be first thing in the morning before you get out of bed so there were times when I held my pee to avoid walking out of bed, kept checking time and basically suffered. Also, many times I used to dream about forgetting to check my temp in the morn and then start to panic in sleep :dohh:. Still, I did good and my graphs for 3-4 months that I charted were quite consistent and ovulation data matched well with digital readings.

Wish you good luck charting...it is a very important tool to learn about your cycle. To me it was very informational.


----------



## flyingduster

Whew, I only had time to read the 4 pages this morning and no time to reply, I get home again tonight and there's another three pages to read!!! And I'm heading out to a meeting soon so still don't have much time. lol!!


Preethi, my name is Amy! :) It's nice to see others names too. :D


My emotions have been EVERYWHERE the past 2 days, I've cried so many times for NO reason. Ugh. But otherwise I've been pretty good, so happy to be into the second tri now, and with the scan photos I've been able to say to some more people "guess what...?" and then just show them the pics! heh. And everyone knows what a scan photo looks like, and what it means, so they see them and know immediately. :D

Anyway, I gotta head out, :hugs: to all!!!


----------



## Huggles

First scan in 5h30! :happydance:

As for names - i'd rather not mention my real name on the forum if that's ok - i like the anonymity.


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi I think there similar, but they are all so different its hard to compare. They both look like babies!


----------



## MummyCat

Helllooooooooooooooooo.... sorry I've not been on... had a rough time lately! Thanks for all your well wishes!

Welcome Kylie!! Hope you get your BFP soon! xx

Preethi... yep as Sarah mentioned, I'm Catherine... though get called Cath, Cat, Katy... so not fussed what you call me :rofl:
Your scan of baby is gorgeous... so so cute!! xx

Sarah, I think you'll have a BFP soon! but it's a good idea to get your head around all the options available! x

Natalie... any symptoms hun?? Hope the next week doesn't drag too much and we have some good news from you soon! :flower:

Huggles... good luck today! Thinking of you!! xxx

:hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## sherylb

Dew said:


> Sarah: I am not temping now. When I did it was kind of stressful. I used to set alarm and as they say it should be first thing in the morning before you get out of bed so there were times when I held my pee to avoid walking out of bed, kept checking time and basically suffered. Also, many times I used to dream about forgetting to check my temp in the morn and then start to panic in sleep :dohh:. Still, I did good and my graphs for 3-4 months that I charted were quite consistent and ovulation data matched well with digital readings.
> 
> Wish you good luck charting...it is a very important tool to learn about your cycle. To me it was very informational.

I walked to the bathroom with it in my mouth on those days. The bathroom is part of our bedroom for us so it wasn't very far and didn't make a difference.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i love the name Amy flying.. its so nice.. i think i might consider it even !

thanks Mummy.. aka Catherine ! its nice to know names !

Mummy.. congratulations on week 11 !! woop woop. xx

flying, i totally know what you mean about emotions.. ive had a massive headache today and all im doing is whining and complaining.. it dosent help that its 37 degrees and the AC in my car is playing up and so ive had a bad day.. its only 5:30pm but i just want to crash for sometime before i lose it.. i dont want to take paracetomol or anything even though ive got a banging headache, might just rest and then try some tea instead.. xx

i tripped on a step today.. thank god i didnt fall.. i was freaking out anyway..


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> just really quickly going to post Preethi's latest scan, and then I'll go back and read the last FOUR pages to catch up, and will reply later on... lol!
> 
> https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/123.jpg

yay thats a great shot!

huggles good luck today :flower:

I just read through the posts quickly, I have to get to work so just a quick update. I met my friend last night and she told me her and her husband are divorcing! I was so shocked. they've been together 14 years, he has always been a bit stubborn and difficult but she has always made the best of it. 6 months ago he started being worse and quite mean to her. she found out he had cheated. they went to therapy but he has fallen out of love. I was so so shocked, so we didnt talk about much else. I told her we were trying but didnt feel right to ask about ivf. she is 50 next month and has to start all over, but she doesnt seem 50 if you know what I mean, she is young looking and fit, so Im hoping she will end up meeting someone who would treat her like she deserves.

Im booking 3 reflexology treatments this week and next, and have a massage on friday too....that should keep me sane while I wait for O! going to also try and start exercising this week as my back is getting better after 5 chiro apts, and have 2 more this week. I feel like a fat blob after my op and then hurting my back, I havent moved around much for the past month :dohh:

hope everyone has a great day! :kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- maybe you are dehydrated? with all that heat, the headaches usually come on when you need more water. Try it out and hopefully you start to feel better. 

Sarah- Sorry about your friend, that is so scary. It is one of the reasons I am so afraid of marriage...just the whole thinking forever and then one day you realize you aren't even in love. So so scary. 

So now that you are in a new cycle, are you being a good little temperature taker? 

Dew- you should walk to the bathroom with it in! Funny you'd have such a bad time with it though...sounds like a lot of stress to you. I did for a few days, then got BFP. Lol. Guess my body didn't wanna have to deal with that either. 

Cat-you ok? You say had a rough time lately- hope you just mean with the cold and stuff. I feel a cough deep down in my chest forming lightly and am afraid I may be catching hold of something too:( Hope you are well. 

Natalie- do you test or do you just wait for AF to come? I never was a POASA because AF would always come so it costed less! Hope yours doesn't, we are ready for another BFP in here! 

Amy- I cry or whine constantly lately. Its annoying. Next minute im mad because ive felt vulnerable. 

Welcome Kylie- good luck!

Good morning others who haven't checked in yet.


----------



## Dew

Good luck Huggles! :thumbup:

Please keep calling me Dew if you don't mind, thanks and hugs! :hugs:

Sheryl: our bathroom is also attached to the bedroom but I have a minor case of OCD where I like to do things close to perfection so if my alarm is set for 7am and I wake up wanting to pee at 6am, I would wait for an hour or at least 35-40mins to take my temp and then rush to BR. :dohh:

Sarah: about your friend-that's terrible news :nope: and worse is that you had no clue. It's just terrible that she wasted 14 youth years of her life with the wrong person. Hope she finds peace and love soon.

Flying: watch a comedy movie and laugh a little :winkwink:

Preethi: ask DH to massage your head gently, that should help :) 

NY: how are you feeling now? Bug's gone..?

Have a great day (evening) ladies! :flower:


----------



## Dew

Oh and welcome Kylie! Sorry I missed your post. Good luck for your BFP!


----------



## Dew

Preethi: your scan is beautiful...we can see a cute baby in there....looks like baby is smiling to you :)


----------



## Huggles

I have a baby!!! :yipee:
(well actually i have a blob with a heartbeat, but that's good enough for me!)

Everything's looking great. Good yolk sac, good corpus luteum, and the baby sac is in a good place in the uterus. So everything looks great so far. 

Next appointment is 4 May when we can date it properly. At the moment it's measuring a week younger than my dates - but that's exactly the same as last time and Jarrod caught up by 12 weeks so he said it's totally normal. We'll also make all the plans for the stitch at the next appiontment, but it looks like I'll have the stitch around 23 May and then a week off work to recover (not 2 weeks like i thought).

But he seems very positive so i'm really happy. :D

Oh, and he does work out EDD according to LMP, not according to ov, so my EDD is 24 november like i thought. BUT, he said he'll remove the stitch towards the very end of 37 weeks, so almost 38 weeks. I will be 38 weeks on 10 November, which means i might very well land up with an 11.11.11 baby!

(not sure when i'll get a chance to upload the scan pic, but will do so when I can. It's just a tiny blob though, but it had a very definite heart beat!)


----------



## sherylb

Dew -- just go to the bathroom and go back to sleep then. It's not going to make that big of a difference for you to be up for a minute.


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Huggles!! :dance: excited to see the scan when you get a chance!! :hugs:

Sarah... that's awful news! :( Heartbreaking to have to start all over, but saying that a friend of mine who was recently 50 met the love of her life after a failed marriage 9to a nasty man) and is engaged and happy... though both her and her fiance had children in their previous marriages, so the having children thing isn't an issue.. I can only imagine how tough that must be on her!

Nikki.. thanks hun, I'm okay sweets... just had freak out session on early hours sat mornign as couldn't breathe and hubby was completely unsupportive through all of it... so emotionally drained having to fight for some TLC... he's been better lately, so perhaps he realised there is more to his life than his sleep! :grr:

MW couldn't draw any blood.... my veins don't like letting go! :D So have to get it taken at the hospital when I go for my scan. The phlebotomists there are better trained to find veins that hide! :D


----------



## Dew

Congratulations Huggles! It must feel awesome! So happy for you! :happydance: 

I may be missing something here...can I ask what's that 'stitch' you are talking about? Thanks!


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Dew -- just go to the bathroom and go back to sleep then. It's not going to make that big of a difference for you to be up for a minute.

I wish I knew that when I was temping, it was just the beginning of TTC and I was wary of everything related...

I may temp this month for a change starting from tomorrow and see how I do now :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> I have a baby!!! :yipee:
> (well actually i have a blob with a heartbeat, but that's good enough for me!)
> 
> Everything's looking great. Good yolk sac, good corpus luteum, and the baby sac is in a good place in the uterus. So everything looks great so far.
> 
> Next appointment is 4 May when we can date it properly. At the moment it's measuring a week younger than my dates - but that's exactly the same as last time and Jarrod caught up by 12 weeks so he said it's totally normal. We'll also make all the plans for the stitch at the next appiontment, but it looks like I'll have the stitch around 23 May and then a week off work to recover (not 2 weeks like i thought).
> 
> But he seems very positive so i'm really happy. :D
> 
> Oh, and he does work out EDD according to LMP, not according to ov, so my EDD is 24 november like i thought. BUT, he said he'll remove the stitch towards the very end of 37 weeks, so almost 38 weeks. I will be 38 weeks on 10 November, which means i might very well land up with an 11.11.11 baby!
> 
> (not sure when i'll get a chance to upload the scan pic, but will do so when I can. It's just a tiny blob though, but it had a very definite heart beat!)

yay! I just popped on to see if you had updated....Im so happy for you! And thats great that they have a plan for this pregnancy. Im so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Congratulations Huggles! It must feel awesome! So happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> I may be missing something here...can I ask what's that 'stitch' you are talking about? Thanks!

huggles will explain it more, but incase she doesnt come back online today her beautiful boy Jarrod passed away after birth at 24 weeks due to an incompetent cervix I think it was called, so the stitch is to ensure it doesnt happen again. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Dew -- just go to the bathroom and go back to sleep then. It's not going to make that big of a difference for you to be up for a minute.
> 
> I wish I knew that when I was temping, it was just the beginning of TTC and I was wary of everything related...
> 
> I may temp this month for a change starting from tomorrow and see how I do now :)Click to expand...

dew I know what you mean, I dont enjoy temping, its such a drag each morning and thats why I stopped. but I want to try for one month just to see what my chart looks like. Im not being that strict, if its not the same time everyday then oh well but I will try my hardest. you could do it too and not be so strict, if you need to wake at 6am for a pee just do it, Im sure it wont make a huge difference. I am just hoping it will show me if I ovulated, and also at the end if I see high temps it might hint that Im pregnant (I dont like to test so thought the temps might show me something)


----------



## nypage1981

Yay huggles! Good job bean!

Dew I believe she is referring to cervical stitch for incompetent cervix. Stitch it shut so it can't open too early. 

Cat- dh will learn soon with a baby and toddler that his sleep is not important! Heehee.


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Sarah... that's awful news! :( Heartbreaking to have to start all over, but saying that a friend of mine who was recently 50 met the love of her life after a failed marriage 9to a nasty man) and is engaged and happy... though both her and her fiance had children in their previous marriages, so the having children thing isn't an issue.. I can only imagine how tough that must be on her!

hi! how are you feeling now, hope the meds have worked!
I know, I feel so bad for her. this is her 2nd marriage too, but the first one she was really young (high school sweathearts) and they were not right for eachother. I hope she finds someone who will pamper her and treat her like she deserves. she is so lovely and outgoing I think she will be fine. Im just so mad and how it ended and that he cheated, and with a 24 yr old! he is in his early 40's. its so horrible.


----------



## Dew

Thanks Sarah and NY for explaining the 'stitch' part to me...never heard it before so couldn't understand. I feel my heart sinking just thinking about Jarrod :nope: Huggles I wish you the best of luck and care in this pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- every time I see you on here, I want a mountain dew so badly. I've been craving one but will NOT drink one! Lol.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew- every time I see you on here, I want a mountain dew so badly. I've been craving one but will NOT drink one! Lol.

Oh I am more like 'Morning Dew' :)

Yes, don't drink Mountain Dew, I love it but it has the highest caffeine content of all, have Ginger Ale or Sprite instead with no caffeine...sorry my forum ID gives you insatiable carvings :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Yup! Ive got the ginger ale. :) I knew and suppsed you were referring to the morning dew kind, just is funny how i've wanted nasty mountain dew for weeks. Yuck! Even not preg I wouldnt drink it but has sounded good now. Ive gone off of caffeine totally though....cept for once every few weeks I have one that they dont make in decaf so I splurge.


----------



## MummyCat

nypage1981 said:


> Cat- dh will learn soon with a baby and toddler that his sleep is not important! Heehee.

Hahaha... you're not wrong... he's going to get his butt kicked if he doesn't help! Trust me... I will make his life miserable until he gives in and makes an attmept! I'm sure it wont come to that... he's been very hands on with Lottie... but he must just try his luck! :rofl:



sarahincanada said:


> hi! how are you feeling now, hope the meds have worked!
> I know, I feel so bad for her. this is her 2nd marriage too, but the first one she was really young (high school sweathearts) and they were not right for eachother. I hope she finds someone who will pamper her and treat her like she deserves. she is so lovely and outgoing I think she will be fine. Im just so mad and how it ended and that he cheated, and with a 24 yr old! he is in his early 40's. its so horrible.

feeling LOADS better!! :D Thanks hun! 

Urgh... you're poor friend! :hugs: as much as Mike and I have our moments (which you do in relationships) we are very much happy together so I can't imagine the pain and heartache of him cheating! :cry: I hope she finds someone who treats her like she deserves! 

xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

ugh.. i still drink pepsi with all the fast food i eat, i know how bad it is with the caffeine and all, but ive gone cold turkey on tea and coffee so maybe its ok once in a while?

i had to have a tea today. massive headache, slept for over an hour, woke up, no appetite, at 8pm, dehydrated, drank water, had cold compress packs on my forehead and a cup of tea, then drank some more water and its still not going !

tried inhaling the smell of this eucalyptus type oil thing and applying it on my forehead, to no avail !

im so sick of being sick i tell you ! i do consider myself lucky that i havent thrown up once and only had mild MS once in a while, but apart from that its been the headaches i cannot bear... plus my tail bone seems to have frozen! its so painful, i cant bend or stretch.. im walking like a robot !

im done with feeling so ill, wish i could cough up that baby soon.. got 6 more months to go ! ugh... i do feel blessed im not complaining.. well maybe just a little, but today has been a nightmare with the headaches.. my tolerance with pain is actually real good but ive weakened so much !!

sorry about your friend sarah :flower: 
its awful that he cheated on her .... its quite horrible how men seem to do that to their wives,, and then yes its worse that he did so with a 24 yr old, but hey..ahem.. it just makes me feel like woops.. you know my situation.. weve got a huge age gap too.. in my case.. im the early 20's girl hes gone and married and is having a baby with.. so i dont feel like i come in that category.. i know for a fact that sometimes women in social gatherings such as work etc.. in my experience like at DH's work do's , those women that stay in the UK or even live here with their husbands, dont seem to well , make an effort to speak to me much , they are in their late 30's or whatever and they probably feel that what if their husbands went off with a younger girl .. especially the ones that travel.. but thats not fair on me, because i go over the top to try and be nice to these women and its not like my DH was married or left someone for me, he just married me and now we are having a baby together so i hate women who think i fall into the other category just because of age difference. its horrible because it goes to show how narrow minded some women can be and they maybe insecure, but i didnt do anything to create that feeling ! they just feel that way when they see me with an older guy.

thats how society works..and thinks.. and with or without meaning to say it, you did mention "he went off with a 24yr old..hes in his early 40's how horrible".. well what he did was wrong !! totally wrong..im not trying to say you said it keeping me in mind at all !! ofcourse you didnt.. :hugs: just saying what i think.. that regardless of how open minded you or anybody may be with the whole age thing, given your situation as well, you still felt that it was wrong that he was in his 40's and the girl he cheated with was in her 20's.. thats just how society is .. and i dont blame you for thinking that way.xx

its what they call kitten in hollywood..hahahahaha i fall in that category.. and you fall in the cougar category.. .. somehow that cougar category seems real nice !!

then again if anybody has anything to say about this, i have a list of over 25 celebrity couples with a hugeeeeeeeeeee age difference.. so we're not out of the norm.. !! these are people we admire on a daily basis so who are others to criticize?

huggles, yay for your scan, will be looking forward to seeing the pics..

well ive still got the massive headache so im off to bed..hope everyone else is doing great !!

FX'd for all your BFP's


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi you are so cute! I hadnt even thought about you and the age difference, and you know I dont think age differences mean anything at all. Im VERY opinionated on that because me being 9 years older than hubby!

I wasnt very clear with what I said and sorry for that....I wasnt meaning omg her hubby is early 40's and the girl is 24 what an age difference between them....that I dont care about and that seems normal to me.

Earlier I had mentioned my friend is turning 50, so when I said 'with a 24 yr old' it was more to say how awful its with someone so much younger than my friend...half her age! Even though my friend seems young for her age she is 50, so has wrinkles, less tight skin etc than a 24 yr old would have. I added his age as he is younger than my friend, just a FYI. He is quite young looking so I can see how a 24 yr old would be interested in him. When I reread it I can see how it sounded though, so hope this is clearer!

I think its quite normal for a 40 something to go out with a 20 something if they have lots in common! like I say all the time, 10, 15 years goes by and you still feel exactly the same person, you just have more life experience. I wish sometimes we could cancel ages. I am turning 40 next year and dreading it, as people think of you differently. I still feel the exact same as I did 10 years ago grrrrrrrrrr.

thats awful about the reaction from people, are you sure they think that way or could you be imagining it? I would never in a million years think that way of someone, thats so weird. Jealousy is a weird thing though, so its probably that...I saw your photo!! :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Urgh... you're poor friend! :hugs: as much as Mike and I have our moments (which you do in relationships) we are very much happy together so I can't imagine the pain and heartache of him cheating! :cry: I hope she finds someone who treats her like she deserves!
> 
> xxxx

yeah we all have our moments, and what you describe sounds like typical man/woman disagreements! When she told me about the cheating thing I felt so bad for her. For me, that would be devastating, not so much the sex but the lying. My hubby was brought up catholic and took our vows in front of a priest very seriously (more so than me, as I am not catholic) so I really cannot see it ever happening. However I am realistic and know how men can be, so I have told him if he ever has a feeling that he wants to be with someone else to please tell me. I think that open communication really helps.

I have had a lot of close guy friends and sometimes I do wonder if they are physically meant to be monogamous. Sounds awful, but so many men feel the need cheat it does make you wonder. But thats a whole other subject!


----------



## babyhopes2323

:hugs: my darling sarah.. DH was with me when i read your post and i said to him, she is such a sweetheart and such a genuinely wonderful woman that even if she did think about it before typing it, i couldnt be mad at her !! i dont think i could ever get mad at you for what you say because of the type of person you are !!

:kiss: you dont have to be sorry about anything !! i know you didnt mean it the way you said it.. but i can imagine how it must feel for your friend when she is 50.. 

actually im not imagining that thats what they may be thinking because when we went out to this big dinner do, his boss well not boss but this guy jon was his boss for a few months.. his wife mandy was at our table and didnt look or speak to me even once throughout the whole dinner do.. and then jon said that thats how women feel.. so coming from a man.. i would think in a way it could be insecurity.. and it has nothing to do with how i look or anything, it could be general.. i dont think im fantastic looking or anything.. infact ive grown fat and im very normal in comparison to so many other beautiful women out there..

but i can totally imagine how it must be for your friend and it must feel like a direct hit to her and i feel so bad for her.. hope he gets his deserved punishment in life for treating her that way !! xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> :hugs: my darling sarah.. DH was with me when i read your post and i said to him, she is such a sweetheart and such a genuinely wonderful woman that even if she did think about it before typing it, i couldnt be mad at her !! i dont think i could ever get mad at you for what you say because of the type of person you are !!
> 
> :kiss: you dont have to be sorry about anything !! i know you didnt mean it the way you said it.. but i can imagine how it must feel for your friend when she is 50..
> 
> actually im not imagining that thats what they may be thinking because when we went out to this big dinner do, his boss well not boss but this guy jon was his boss for a few months.. his wife mandy was at our table and didnt look or speak to me even once throughout the whole dinner do.. and then jon said that thats how women feel.. so coming from a man.. i would think in a way it could be insecurity.. and it has nothing to do with how i look or anything, it could be general.. i dont think im fantastic looking or anything.. infact ive grown fat and im very normal in comparison to so many other beautiful women out there..
> 
> but i can totally imagine how it must be for your friend and it must feel like a direct hit to her and i feel so bad for her.. hope he gets his deserved punishment in life for treating her that way !! xxxx

dear ms kitten

haha thata good you could never be mad at me!!! but when I re-read it I could see how you would have thought it was meant the other way and I wanted to make sure you didnt think that. 

Im sure karma will come back to bite him...the cheating thing is obviously not great but its more the way he is treating her. since he checked out of the marriage he has been quite mean to her. she has been walking on egg-shells for 6 months worrying about upsetting him. So good riddence I say!

I think it would be very tough to be cheated on with a much younger woman, even if you are a confident woman it would still hurt. Its hard getting older and seeing wrinkles and sagging skin!

forget those women, they are probably insecure and even if they are not they are shallow minded in general. I never judge anyone I meet, regardless of their skin colour, sexuality, weight, age etc, Just take the person as they are, and some people you click with and some you dont. I always feel that as long as someone is not hurting anyone just let people live the life they want :thumbup:

love ms cougar xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- women who act like that are just jealous! Totally. Even without you around, im sure they fear their hubbys leaving them for young, beautiful women. 

Im even freaked out now because OH is leaving me TWICE this month for work travels and im scared to death. It's not that I dont trust him particularily, its just men in general. I know that no matter what type of guy or who you are it can happen so it scares me when he goes. Especially since he is in the fitness world so working with beautiful, fit, young women all the time and here I am fat and pregnant. Nice!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Im even freaked out now because OH is leaving me TWICE this month for work travels and im scared to death. It's not that I dont trust him particularily, its just men in general. I know that no matter what type of guy or who you are it can happen so it scares me when he goes. Especially since he is in the fitness world so working with beautiful, fit, young women all the time and here I am fat and pregnant. Nice!

awww dont you worry about that, you think of yourself as fat and pregnant and he is thinking of you as a glowing, beautiful woman who is creating his child! you do hear of celebs cheating on their pregnant wives (mainly footballers in england!) but I think thats the lowest of the low and not many men would ever do that.

you mentioned you are scared of marriage, I always thought that you were married. I thought OH was 'O_____ Husband' but I guess its 'other half' then? and while Im here whats LO that I see people write.

do you think you will ever get married? I have quite a few friends who are happily together not the slight bit interested in marriage.


----------



## Dew

LO I think is Little One/baby


----------



## sherylb

Yep


----------



## NDH

Thanks all who have wished me well this cycle. I'm either 4dpo today (according to my ticker) or 6dpo according to when I usually ovulate. Didn't have my telltale cramps though so I have no real clue (good thing I'm starting to temp next cycle).

I've had niggling cramps almost AF like all cycle long - even before AF though they have eased somewhat the past few days. Yesterday I had pink tinged CM. And I've been hyper emotional crying over inconsequential things (having a mental block and being unable to do simple addition in my head for example made me burst into uncontrollable tears for 10 minutes, my DH telling me he wasn't going to make a phone call about an apartment I wanted to see (I don't like making phone calls and he wanted me to do it myself) set me off as an emotional trainwreck on Monday and I went out and sat in the car (after parking it halfway down the block) and sobbed cause I didn't want anyone to see me cry. Lol.

Sarah, so sorry about your friend's marriage ending.

Amy, what an awesome scan pic!

Huggles, so pleased about your scan as well.

Welcome Kylie!


----------



## Dew

Sarah, do you want to change thread title....2011/2012....? :)


----------



## Dew

NDH, that spotting could be IB....?? Good luck girl!! :flower:


----------



## NDH

Thanks Dew. As always, I'm remaining hopeful but being realistic. Even hopefully expecting a :bfp: due to promising symptoms the day it actually happens I will be gobsmacked because I'm so used to :bfn:

I can't remember if it was this thread that I was asked if I test or wait for AF.

I used to wait for AF - in two years I tested maybe 4 times when I was absolutely convinced and thought I may have been late (I didn't keep precise track of my cycles but always had a general idea when to expect AF). But with coming here and discovering ICs I'm afraid I became something of a poasa for a while... the last two months I've done better and managed to test only the day of AF before she arrived and that was it. We'll see how much resolve I have this cycle lol. Last month I wasn't going to test til I was two days late but I caved.


----------



## flyingduster

NDH, I have my fingers crossed for you hun! I sooooo wasn't 'expecting' my BFP either; I think it's a good way to be! I was HOPING for it of _course_, but not expecting it. I tested the morning that AF was due, and I ONLY tested cos my temp was still high that morning. In fact I'd spent the morning in bed visualising a stark white BFN and being ok with it, just to keep my hopes in check! lol! It's all worth it in the end, cos it IS disappointing to get BFNs, but being ok with that makes it easier. And you WILL get a BFP, and then the emotions will take you on the biggest roller-coaster of your life!!!! :D


Yup Sarah, OH is 'other half', I tend to use 'DH' 'darling husband' though! :) And LO is 'little one'. If ever you're stuck on an abbreviation, go to the home page, and under the 'forum help & testing' area is a link "BabyandBump Lingo & Abbreviations" which lists them all!!! I've had to go there a few times to work something out!!! :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html



I hope everyone is doing ok? My emotions are still really really up and down. I'm not unhappy, but I can cry at the drop of a hat! Literally!!!!!!!! I dropped my hat, and cried over it!! Sheesh. The best one was last night when we were making muffins; I was trying to measure a tablespoon of baking powder, but the box was being awkward and every time I pulled the spoon out it either had a mountain of powder on it (too much), or had emptied itself on it's way up. I cried like a baby cos I couldn't measure out a tablespoon. wtf!? I actually sobbed and cried over it.... the thing is, I KNEW it was stupid to cry over, I KNEW it wasn't a problem, but knowing that only made the tears worse cos then I felt stupid for crying as well as for not being able to make it work! LOL!

But like I said, I'm not feeling sad overall, I'm still very much 'over the moon' about the whole thing. :) Oh! And I've been definitely thicker and firmer through the abdomen lately, even in the mornings when I've been to the toilet so it's NOT bloat OR a full bladder! YAY! It's not a bump at all, but it's thicker and firmer, and THAT makes me excited! :D


----------



## MummyCat

oooh... Natalie, that sounds promising hun xxx

I shall keep my fingers firmly crossed and send loads of sticky :dust: for that little egg!! xx


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: @ Flying...

Bless you honey... I'm sorry your emotions are all over the place but you made me laugh at the literally crying at the drop of a hat! :haha:

I hope that you take it easy and that when things start to frustrate you... just take a step back and then try again... hopefully it'll stop the tears... a little at least! 

:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

:hugs: ms. cougar... rowrrrr dont you love that nickname !

its completely fine .. i know what youre talking about.. hope youre doing better and raring to go for the next cycle !!!

Nyp, i dont think you have to worry about your DH at all.. i mean the poor man is sooo involved in your pregnancy, he wants to get you a mini van and an ultrasound machine.. you cant get any luckier i would say !!

im in tears arguing with my DH because my car started playing up and over heating today and it is a shitty 2003 model that i really have to give away because of all the problems its causing.. he'd rather i dont have a car at all !! he snaps so easily at me these days its horrible.. plus every time i talk about how sick i feel hes like oh god are you going to be doing this for the next 6 months ! im at my wits end with him right now..hes awful to me and it maybe because he is tensed about his job or other things but he cant take it out on me like that.. where as im pregnant and emotional and over the top about everything.. its ridiculous.. i dont want to give up my car and my driving freedom, id go nuts in the house if i was stuck with a baby and no car to go out with it.. he dosent understand that.. hes got an amazing dodge durango 2009 excellent model and he dosent face any problems.. im the one with the broken down car that pplays up all the time.

so count yourself lucky !!

flying.. what youre feeling is soo normal.. i could cry over anything at the moment.. too

hope you feel better soonxxx

NDH.. wishing you all the luck for your next cycle.. that scan pic was mine.. flyings being great and helping me out with my picture issues !

hope everyone else is doing great.. 12+ 3 or 12 wk scan tomorrow 11:30 am.. yay !


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Thanks all who have wished me well this cycle. I'm either 4dpo today (according to my ticker) or 6dpo according to when I usually ovulate. Didn't have my telltale cramps though so I have no real clue (good thing I'm starting to temp next cycle).
> 
> I've had niggling cramps almost AF like all cycle long - even before AF though they have eased somewhat the past few days. Yesterday I had pink tinged CM.

hey do you think you could have ovulated yesterday due to the pink tinged CM? I had that last cycle a day after a positive OV test. Or it could be IB, but might be too early depending on when you ovulated. Even though I find temping a real chore Im only doing it to try and know these things a little better, so thats good you are going to try next cycle.....IF theres a next cycle!! Im glad you are in the 2WW, will be cheering you on for the next couple of weeks :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, do you want to change thread title....2011/2012....? :)

what do you think? if we change it I guess we would get more people joining in, or if we leave it then its just the original thread which i dont mind either.


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> I'm not unhappy, but I can cry at the drop of a hat! Literally!!!!!!!! I dropped my hat, and cried over it!!

LOL thats too funny!!!!

and thanks for the lingo info, I did check that out when I first joined the site as it was as if people were talking foreign on here, Id forgotten about it!

Im also in a really bad mood, terrible pms. But the good thing is I only had 3 days of heavy bleeding and today is lighter. Some months Ive been really heavy for longer, so I think Mr P was causing that.

I think Im mainly depressed that the warmer weather is coming and Ive not lost any weight. I hate summer clothes as Im always trying to cover my pasty pale skin and fat arms lol. (I dont mind the pale, if Im thinner). I have so many clothes I dont fit into, and refuse to by nice clothes at this weight, so I end up not having much to wear! Ive started back working out, I think my mood has been bad as I havent worked out for a while and feel like a stiff blob.

my family is coming in august which I think I mentioned, and Im going to try to plan a trip for us all to miami for 4 day cruise. Its pricey as I have to pay for everyone, but Im hoping to be able to afford it. The thought of the vacation should get my butt in gear with my workouts.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> :hugs: ms. cougar... rowrrrr dont you love that nickname !
> 
> its completely fine .. i know what youre talking about.. hope youre doing better and raring to go for the next cycle !!!
> 
> Nyp, i dont think you have to worry about your DH at all.. i mean the poor man is sooo involved in your pregnancy, he wants to get you a mini van and an ultrasound machine.. you cant get any luckier i would say !!
> 
> im in tears arguing with my DH because my car started playing up and over heating today and it is a shitty 2003 model that i really have to give away because of all the problems its causing.. he'd rather i dont have a car at all !! he snaps so easily at me these days its horrible.. plus every time i talk about how sick i feel hes like oh god are you going to be doing this for the next 6 months ! im at my wits end with him right now..hes awful to me and it maybe because he is tensed about his job or other things but he cant take it out on me like that.. where as im pregnant and emotional and over the top about everything.. its ridiculous.. i dont want to give up my car and my driving freedom, id go nuts in the house if i was stuck with a baby and no car to go out with it.. he dosent understand that.. hes got an amazing dodge durango 2009 excellent model and he dosent face any problems.. im the one with the broken down car that pplays up all the time.
> 
> so count yourself lucky !!
> 
> flying.. what youre feeling is soo normal.. i could cry over anything at the moment.. too
> 
> hope you feel better soonxxx
> 
> NDH.. wishing you all the luck for your next cycle.. that scan pic was mine.. flyings being great and helping me out with my picture issues !
> 
> hope everyone else is doing great.. 12+ 3 or 12 wk scan tomorrow 11:30 am.. yay !

awww sorry to hear that preethi....does he outright say no to a new car? wait till he sees his baby...he will change his mind and want you in something safe Im sure. hopefully you can talk things over with him so he knows that you are not in control of your emotions, so he doesnt get too annoyed at you. men are strange creatures, my hubby is my soul mate but sometimes we just do not get eachother and I do not understand how he can not understand!! that whole men are from mars women are from venus thing is true!


----------



## NDH

Oh whoops Preethi - thanks for correcting me. I did know that too, but I guess I had a mental block. Been having a lot of them lately. Also :hugs: for what you're going through with DH. Mine is not going to handle pregnancy hormones well when I am pregnant. He's so logic driven and hormones are anything but. I know he'll be involved though, but I can already envision lots of tears and arguments when I'm pregnant.

Sarah, it's possible, though ovulation yesterday would give me the longest cycle of my life at 29 days. My longest cycle was 28 days and I'm pretty sure that was a chemical/early mc more than two years ago. Haven't had a cycle over 26 days since or previously. We'll see though whether AF comes on the 21st or not though.

And if she does, then I'll have a thermometer and a replenished stock of OPKs to know for sure next time.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, do you want to change thread title....2011/2012....? :)
> 
> what do you think? if we change it I guess we would get more people joining in, or if we leave it then its just the original thread which i dont mind either.Click to expand...

OK leave it the way it is :)


----------



## Dew

NDH and Sarah: the cycle I got my BFP, I had pink CM after BD @ 2dpo....but last cycle also I had pink CM once after BD @ 1 dpo so I am guessing for me it was due to ovulation/BD. However, NDH is already about 6 dpo so there is a chance for it to be IB. I don't like to raise hopes or even discourage anyone from hoping as I think there is not much we can do in 2ww other than analyzing...at least this way we learn our cycles better. Sarah, last cycle I had loads of creamy CM post ovulation and I have also had 2 cycles where my temps didn't fall for AF and remained high until CD4 or 5. In one of the cycles AF was late by 2 days, I had myself convinced that I am pregnant only to be disappointed at negative test results. So, no one thing except a positive....really positive test result means pregnancy. Good luck to the three of us....it's just the matter of luck now as we are trying our best for so long :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> O
> 
> Sarah, it's possible, though ovulation yesterday would give me the longest cycle of my life at 29 days. My longest cycle was 28 days and I'm pretty sure that was a chemical/early mc more than two years ago. Haven't had a cycle over 26 days since or previously. We'll see though whether AF comes on the 21st or not though.


oooh I didnt realize that, so FX'd it was IB!!! :happydance: yay this will make things exciting while I wait for the big O


----------



## babyhopes2323

im so upset with DH :cry: all evening its been so bad and now after waiting three months for this 12 week scan to come and he was going to come with me tomorrow for the first time to see the baby and now he suddenly says theres some meeting at 9:30 and he dosent know if he can make it to the 11:30 appointment,. ive waited so long for him to come and take interest on his own and come to one appointment with me. hes not come to any appointment with me and i was sooo looking forward to this.. :cry:

ive been crying all evening and im so upset and its not just this one thing.. xxx i hope everything becomes ok soon.. i feel so light headed and dizzy when we argue its almost like i cant stand there .. i hope he can make it to this appointment to see his child.. hes been so distant emotionally and im sick of showing him scan pics and hes come all the way many times to drop me to the hospital but not once has he entered it.. because he didnt want to come to any other than the 12 week one..


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi its really awful the way he is being. I mean, I thought all alongit was crazy selfish of him to just " not want to go until 12 weeks". You've been through so much and so many worries and appointments and he has just dropped you off?? I'm shocked. Now that oh know nothing is wrong and have been waiting for him to come, I sure hope he makes it. You have every right o be upset right now and I pray he makes it happen. Have you found the heartbeat with doppler yet to show him?


----------



## Dew

Preethi: I have a feeling he will make it to the appointment tomorrow, leave the argument right there, relax and go to bed thinking of how your baby is gonna look in tomorrow's scan. Or you know, just reschedule the appointment to fit in his schedule. You had a scan few days back so I think you can wait another 3-4 days for another one. He might appreciate you for doing this for him as he always wanted to go for 12 week scan and now because of this meeting he can't. He might himself be feeling bad about it and just can't express it to you, right?


----------



## Dew

I have overheard my friend's DH say to his friends that when his wife was pregnant with first baby, she would tell him all about how baby was kicking inside the tummy and similar stuff but he could never understand that or feel connected emotionally until the day she delivered the baby and he could see it right in front of his eyes. My friend tells me that during entire pregnancy, he never cared how she was doing, what she was eating etc etc but once the baby was born, he became such a good father and took care of baby from day 1.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i tried to reschedule the appointment but they are closed now so will have to call tomorrow morning to see if they have a slot available in the afternoon or maybe on sunday instead.. lets see what happens.. i am upset but to be honest, its not worth all my worrying and crying over.. im just causing more stress to myself and the baby

Nyp, i couldnt find the heartbeat with the doppler at all.. so am just not trying anymore.. xxx he says he wanted to come tomorrow.. its just that this meeting has come up etc. lets see what happens.


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks for all the encouragement dew and NY.. cant find the thanks button again.. i sure hope he will feel differently once hes been to the scan.. the thing is.. i dont expect much from him because he has never ever been the type to show emotion at all and he never speaks out about how he is feeling or anything where as i am the exact opposite.. he does care but he does not know how to show it.. thats the problem


----------



## nypage1981

Hope he an make it for you. I have very high expectations for my oh, and he best be there for all of it! He is very close to bean and very involved in what I'm eatig and doing while incubating his bean. Lol. I would bring your doppler to the doc and have him show you how because you would definately be able to hear it by now. He may become more attached if can hear its beating each day.


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> thanks for all the encouragement dew and NY.. cant find the thanks button again.. i sure hope he will feel differently once hes been to the scan.. the thing is.. i dont expect much from him because he has never ever been the type to show emotion at all and he never speaks out about how he is feeling or anything where as i am the exact opposite.. he does care but he does not know how to show it.. thats the problem

That's the problem with most men Preethi, and those who are different lack in some other aspect, no man is perfect and neither are we...I don't think men go to a forum and talk about how their wife argued with them over a silly thing and expect consolation from other men, they have a different way of dealing with stress...they would rather ignore and avoid it. 
I am not men's advocate here :haha:, I argue with my DH so often :nope:but I also like to look at things from a different perspective when given a chance.


----------



## flyingduster

Aww Preethi! I know how much you've been looking forward to him coming along to this scan, so I'm crossing my fingers that you can call them in the morning and reschedule it so he can DEFINITELY come. I bet you he's gutted he can't come, he just isn't showing it... And once he sees it kicking around he'll be in awe I'm sure!


NDH, my hubby is very logical too, BUT thankfully his logic says that my emotions WILL be over the top and up and down because of the hormones so there's no other logic needed! He doesn't know WHY I'm crying, he can't understand it at all, except that it's hormones. He knows there doesn't have to be a reason except hormones. lol! 

I actually explained it all to him early on, he already knew about it, but I explained to him anyway; my emotions WILL be everywhere, I WILL cry at nothing! I will be mad at you for nothing too. Please don't take it personally, it is only the hormones! Give me a hug and say nothing, and in 10 mins the tears will be gone and all will be well again. It works! If he tries to ask what's wrong, I get mad cos there's usually NOTHING wrong and I feel dumb having that pointed out. If he asks if he can help, I get mad cos I KNOW I can do it myself and don't want to be helped. If he hugs me silently, I can snuggle in, feel loved, sob my heart out for a few mins and be over it. lol! He doesn't _understand_ it, but he knows he can't (hell, _I_ don't understand it!) and it works, so that's all we care about!!!


And yay NDH, you're getting closer to testing, cos I'm sure AF will keep away! lol. 

And Dew, you're getting so close to O now! FX you get in some good timing!!!!!!

Sarah, I think sometimes the first TWW is as hard as the second! lol. Good luck!


----------



## flyingduster

heh. I just bought some belly bands! My pants are definitely tighter now, and because they don't fit very well around my waist they sit on my hips, and are prone to slipping down a bit so I'm constantly hitching them back up! lol! So found some locally (online) that others have raved about and bought two. :D


----------



## Dew

flyingduster said:


> heh. I just bought some belly bands! My pants are definitely tighter now, and because they don't fit very well around my waist they sit on my hips, and are prone to slipping down a bit so I'm constantly hitching them back up! lol! So found some locally (online) that others have raved about and bought two. :D

Yup those are pretty useful initially, I was about to buy those too....I think I saw some online on Target website for abot 15 buck$.


----------



## NDH

flyingduster said:


> NDH, my hubby is very logical too, BUT thankfully his logic says that my emotions WILL be over the top and up and down because of the hormones so there's no other logic needed! He doesn't know WHY I'm crying, he can't understand it at all, except that it's hormones. He knows there doesn't have to be a reason except hormones. lol!
> 
> I actually explained it all to him early on, he already knew about it, but I explained to him anyway; my emotions WILL be everywhere, I WILL cry at nothing! I will be mad at you for nothing too. Please don't take it personally, it is only the hormones! Give me a hug and say nothing, and in 10 mins the tears will be gone and all will be well again. It works! If he tries to ask what's wrong, I get mad cos there's usually NOTHING wrong and I feel dumb having that pointed out. If he asks if he can help, I get mad cos I KNOW I can do it myself and don't want to be helped. If he hugs me silently, I can snuggle in, feel loved, sob my heart out for a few mins and be over it. lol! He doesn't _understand_ it, but he knows he can't (hell, _I_ don't understand it!) and it works, so that's all we care about!!!
> 
> 
> And yay NDH, you're getting closer to testing, cos I'm sure AF will keep away! lol.

Ha, thanks - when I do get pregnant I'll hope that works for him too. Cause it's bad enough now when I get emotional and cry over silly things and he just tells me to stop crying and being silly, and if I can't he tells me to go away lol! His "fixit" mentality is such that if the "problem" isn't one he can fix he doesn't want to see it (problem being tears for no reason he can't do anything about).

Preethi, I hope your DH is able to make it to your scan with you :hugs: I hate when things come up to ruin something you've been looking forward to for ages.

AFM - we went to view a cute little house today (well it's a house that's been divided into three units, two down one up and it's one of the ground floor ones we looked at) and I love it so much! It's not available til 12 May but that's all right. Hoping now that we get approved for it! There's not much in our price range and we were going to "make due" for 6-12 months with something cheap with no expectations to find something we actually like, but I totally love this place.


----------



## flyingduster

Dew said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> heh. I just bought some belly bands! My pants are definitely tighter now, and because they don't fit very well around my waist they sit on my hips, and are prone to slipping down a bit so I'm constantly hitching them back up! lol! So found some locally (online) that others have raved about and bought two. :D
> 
> Yup those are pretty useful initially, I was about to buy those too....I think I saw some online on Target website for abot 15 buck$.Click to expand...

yeah, the two I got were $19 for the two (free postage! yay!) so will be good when they arrive next week. :D There were lots in America, but postage and the exchange rate kills it (even though the exchange is pretty good for us right now!) so had to find one locally. :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

well ladies, thank you so much for all your support,.. DH made it to the scan and now he might come to the next one too he says.. im bang on the dates due 24th october and im exactly 12 weeks and 3 days so gotta change my ticker !

beanie was moving bu not a lot. we saw the nasal bone, spine, brain, mouth, eyes arms and legs.. ill try to post a pic i got.. ill put it as my avatar..:hugs:

hope you all are doing well.. xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

bubs has caught up to my original first day of period. now i can put my ticker date as my actual first day of period and it shows 12 + 3 exactly.. so glad its caught up !


----------



## NDH

Yay that DH made it to the scan! :dance::happydance::yipee:

Boy your baby just keeps growing! Every time you go almost you get put forward!


----------



## NDH

Ah I see - well that's good then that it's caught up to where it should be by LMP :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah thats where its caught upto.. LMP.. :)

trying to post this pic now.. xx

hows your spotting ? any luck with the testing?


----------



## NDH

No more spotting or pink CM (but I don't check, just happened to notice it hanging there the other day). Between 6 and 9dpo so won't be testing for a while yet. If AF is MIA I'll be testing on Easter Sunday.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i hope you guys can see it clearly...:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00136-20110414-1336.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NDH

Look at that little cutie!


----------



## babyhopes2323

lets hope AF stays away and you get good news on easter sunday !!


----------



## nypage1981

Cute scan pic Preethi! Looks like a baby now, isnt that awesome!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah its nice when it looks like a baby.. hey you are literally days away from second tri.. arent you all excited??


----------



## sarahincanada

flying: lets see a photo of you in your bell bands! that sounds great as I hate it when pants go low. I know when Im pregnant I will live in leggings and spandax LOL

NDH: oooh good luck with the house, it sounds perfect....perfect for you to spend your pregnancy in!! and if you dont happen to get the bfp this cycle then it will be perfect for BDing!!!
ticker says 5 days till testing yay!! so you are going to wait till easter sunday?
I wish I had shorter cycles, you get more in per year!

babyhopes: yay Im glad hubby made it to the scan and what a beautful profile pic!!!! its amazing. your ticker says 12 weeks 3 days pregnant....if so does that mean you are in 2nd tri tomorrow?????

You guys were talking about emotions: my hubby can always tell when Im PMSing as Im a lot more emotional, fiesty and bad tempered! so I will have to give him your disclaimer Flying, I like that!

I have a question for you all: my family is coming here in August and I want to take them on a trip while they were here and have been looking up a mini 3 day cruise Miami-Bahamas. We can drive down to Buffalo New York (about 2 hours) and fly from there as its quite a lot cheaper so the whole trip wont be too pricey. The only thing is, if I get pregnant this month I will be 4 months by then. I have no idea how Im going to feel when pregnant, but that should be ok right? the thing is I will need to book soonish to get good flight prices, and as I cant imagine getting my bfp straight away I feel ok doing it. what do you all think? obviously I can lie down and rest if I dont feel good, I really want to take my family away and who knows I might not even get pregnant by then so dont want to not book then not get pregnant! my sister flew over here to canada when she was 5 months pregnant so I thinking it will be ok.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> yeah its nice when it looks like a baby.. hey you are literally days away from second tri.. arent you all excited??

oh I thought 2nd tri was 12 weeks 3 days, but is it 13 weeks 3 days? I think on here its 14 weeks. its so confusing, but you and NY must be entering it soon!!


----------



## nypage1981

Ive been living in yoga pants and workout pants! Can't wait for summer here, dresses are going to be high on the list because pants hug in the wrong places right now. I haven't worn a pair of jeans for like 2 weeks. 

Sarah- I'd be more worried to be in the early first trimester stages and be planning a trip. 4 months would be great! But getting pregnant any time after this cycle you'd be first tri still. It isnt the flying that is the real worry, but being on a cruise if you are in the early days of pregnancy may not be a great idea. The early time is where you worry about something could go wrong and you being away, ya know? Not that its a great way to think, but you do need to be near hospitals and doctors in that early time !

Preethi-I am excited to be second tri, but more excited to start getting a real baby bump and feel it move on its own and stuff. Im so impatient for that seems like its never coming! All my MS has gone away for now....thats scary but my doppler tells me baby is still in there! :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, actually some people prefer to believe that after 12 weeks, you enter second tri which is what i had in mind, but on this forum it seems to be 14 weeks so ill just go with that ! im not fussed.. NY is entering it first !

you know about your holiday... i think you should go.. firstly..because..

you will be 5 months, best time to travel.. anytime after 3 months should be ok.. you wont be that sick as most people tend to be sick in their first tri months..

i personally have become worse now at my 12 week mark.. ive got serious headaches and have been feeling pukey this morning, but didnt throw up..

i myself am flying 7 hours to manchester on the 6th of may and i will be about 15 weeks and 4 days then.. 7 hours to manchester and then hubby is doing all the driving, but we will be driving up to scotland, back down to southampton , manchester etc.. i think it should be ok.. doc said as long as you walk around, do excercises on the flight, drink plenty of water.. plus youre going on a cruise.. you wil be so relaxed laying down all the time.. only thing is you might be a bit sea sick if you tend to usually be that way..

otherwise im sure you should be fine.. plus you can always ask some of the family members to take turns driving ? im sure they wouldnt say no plus it would you give you some rest.. how long is the flight? not that far eh? doc says anything over 4 hours is considered long during pregnancy.. but it should be ok seeing as your in canada?

it will be a wonderful holiday for you !!xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

its great that your MS is gone..im having severe headaches at the moment and am sitting here with the laptop open in front of me, its the weekend thursday evening.. and ive got a cold compress on my forehead and a hot cup of tea in my hand :(


----------



## sarahincanada

I didnt know you werent supposed to travel in the first tri :dohh: so unless I get pregnant this next cycle, which would make me 4 months in august, then I shouldnt go. because if I dont get pregnant this cycle I will be either 1-3 months pregnant in august depending on when I get a bfp (not if, when!!).

the flight is only 3.5-4 hours, and my hubby can drive down to buffalo.

oh well, perhaps should look at some vacations in ontario here instead! I get sick easily already, so being on a cruise and feeling sick would be the worst. the thing is, I cant imagine getting my bfp so I just carry on my normal plans, then today I was like hmmmm I guess I better think this through!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

well its totally upto you.. hey i think if your travelling only 3.5 hours, even flying on your first tri should be ok.. plan it around your 12 week mark.. im sure flying if its only about 3.5 hours should be fine.. plus ur DH will be driving down to buffalo.. youve got it all figured out !


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I totally know how tough it is to decide because if you DONT get your bfp, you may kick yourself for not doing the cruise. What I would suggest is to do a vacation still, but maybe keep it in the states? Like, florida or california beach vacation but just don't do the cruise. I think flying in first trimester in short durations like that is just fine. Only part i'd worry about in first trimester is being away from doctors and hospitals. But GOING on vacation in first trimester seems perfectly fine to me. Try Panama City, Pensicola Beach, or the Keys even? Or South Padre? Lots of fun to be had in florida. Miami is another fun one.


----------



## MummyCat

Preethi.... gorgeous little bubba honey!!! :hugs: So thrilled for you!! :dance: Perfect in ever way... can even make out it's little nose! :cloud9:

Sarah... I'd say book it!! You can definitely travel in the first 12 weeks. There are no problems doing so, some people don't advise it, because most miscarriages (if they happen) happen in the first 12 weeks. I don't know if you remember back in Sept last year in the TTC thread, one of the Mums was an air hostess and she knew all the details re travelling - and that it was ok! :) 

But in the 3 days that you are away, should you be pregnant and have any concerns, there will be doctors available. 

That's just my thought on the matter... obviously you need to do what you think is best, but look what happened with us.... we booked a holiday to South Africa for the Feb of this year... it gave us a three month window to fall pregnant last year (Sept - Nov 2010) to be over our 12 week scan by the time we flew.... we fell pregnant in the Sept.... in the Nov at 10 weeks we miscarried... we then had a chemical in January and ended up flying to SA...NOT pregnant after all! It was the holiday I needed and this baby was conceived on that holiday.... so I'm pleased we didn't postpone plans until we knew things for sure... else we'd never have gone!

NDH... house sounds great hun! :hugs: hoping that this is going to be a FABULOUS Easter for you!

hope you're all well... had a busy day or two... trying to sort out cars, mortgages, my husband and our finances! :dohh: but getting closer to that scan date!

Lottie's last day at nursery tomorrow! :( I'm going to cry I know it... cos they'll be giving me all her work and showing me how well she's done! (I cried when they showed it to us at Christmas) and now the hormones will make me worse! I'm taking the teachers chocolates to make up for me sitting there in tears! :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies....I think what I might do is just wait and see, perhaps plan a trip to florida like you mentioned NY and I can always book on the cruise if we dont end up pregnant...Im sure they dont get sold out that quickly. And if I do I can just book a nice hotel.

funnily enough if I dont get my bfp every month then at least on the flip side I can definitely go on vacation!! always need to find a positive slant otherwise you can go crazy. I also want the vacation as incentive to loose weight, the thought of my fat white arms on vacation gets me on the elliptical :haha:

so you both think the flying 4 hours would be ok in first tri? thanks for listening :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi Cat- does choarlotte know you are pregnant yet?


----------



## MummyCat

ps...

At 20 weeks pregnant with Lottie... we flew on a Friday night to South Africa (11 hour flight) landed on the Sat to surprise Mike's mum on her 50th.... stayed two more days and flew home on the Monday night... another 11 hour flight back! 

I rested lots... but felt fine! :hugs: obviously, there were no complication with Lottie's pregnancy and I had my doc clear it before I went! 

xx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- Yep! I went to florida from MN 3.5 hours at around 8 weeks. Was perfectly fine on the plane, one of the ways I didn't stand up at all but still just fine!


----------



## MummyCat

NY... kinda.... we told her the other day there's a baby in Mummy's tummy... but as she's only just 2... I'm not sure how much of it has sunk in. We're hoping that as it grows and she notices the belly getting bigger she'll start to understand more... but we're not making a big fuss of it yet! 

It's a long time for her to wait for the baby to arrive :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks mummy! awwwww thats so cute, does lottie seem to mind not going anymore? thanks for the tips, I will just have to see what happens :thumbup:

Ny I was going to ask you about that trip, but I thought you had driven for some reason. hey what did your daughter say about being a big sister? I cant remember if you told her and us


----------



## sarahincanada

hey I just realized my post op appointment is in a week! so I will also ask her about the flying. then the next day I will hopefully get my smiley face. 

:sex::sex::sex: starts tomorrow


----------



## MummyCat

well we'll see... she's on her last day tomorrow... I just need to keep her busy and do a lot of stuff at home with her... ie... painting and stuff (which I've kinda let her do at nursery up till now to save the mess!) :dohh:

I'm sure you'll find something to do that you're comfortable with! xx


----------



## MummyCat

goodness my internet is slow... i keep missing posts...

Good luck for the :sex: and hope the appointment goes well! xx


----------



## nypage1981

:blush:Sarah- I havent even told my daughter yet.....

Im so shameful. But hey, she wont know if I told her early or late, so figure the longer I can wait, then the less time she's got to anticipate baby coming! It's already quite a long wait, and for a child its longer. 

Nope, we flew to florida and that went fine. I was extra worried about traveling because all my bleeding and stuff so was scared to MC on our special family trip, but my doctor was like "there are doctors there too". He is very chill about everything and even with spotting and stuff he said go ahead! So, I am agreeing you should do a trip, but i may not have been able to go as far as being on a boat and in bahamas and stuff that early on. But it really is up to what you feel in your heart. I just think I would err on the safer side and stay on land:)


----------



## babyhopes2323

mummy.. hope lottie adjusts with not going to nursery anymore ! xx

Sarah all the very best for BD from tomorrow.. maybe get some nice lingerie and excite hubby to make it more about the lovin and less of just depositing. i tried every which way i swear.. we usually did it the normal way but then it was frustrating me so i remember once even going and splurging on a 300 dirham red corset.. lol it was hilarious trying to hook up the corest on my back flabs 5 mins before DH came home from work.. lol sorry if TMI but i tried to make it feel different because i was going nuts with all the acrobats and worrying about getting it right ! :blush:

because the whole BDing thing is not just a one day thing.. it carrys on until you think youve done enough ! thats why i tried and made an effort this time ..

Ny.. hope ella is really excited when you tell her.. im sure she'll be jumping about for a long time asking.. is it there yet,, whens the baby going to arrive !

am i and you the only one with male doctors?

frankly this is the first time im going to a male ob gyn but ive got no issues.. i dont mind him at all. he is so nice... even DH was pleased with him.

im soooo looking forward to my england trip. just booked the rental car today as well.. its just that how am i going to cope without a doctor for two weeks lol haha

my next appointment would have been in 4 weeks time but i convinced marcus to see me before i travel so 4th of may 15 weeks will be my next scan !

unless i have a cheeky one before that haha


----------



## babyhopes2323

as of now.. its thursday night which is equivalent to friday night and ive got a nice headache so i guess we're just going to a nearby chinese and then staying home to watch a movie... what are you ladies having for dinner ?


----------



## sherylb

I have a male doctor.

It looks like today is my last day at work. It's going to be sad to clean out my desk but I will get to rest finally as much as I want. DH is hoping to hear back from the unemployment lady today.


----------



## sarahincanada

haha babyhopes, thats so funny about the corset!! I have one outfit that hubby loves, got it for his bday in december so I will have to get that out. he also likes stockings, I have them to go with the outfit but they are a pain to attach, so I think I will go buy some stay ups stockings perhaps some different patterns. our BDing is usually pretty good, it was only the last month as I was recovering that it was an insert and deposit session!! I hope we can keep up the every other night this cycle, as then I will know super sperm is up there. 

hubby made some food before he left for work (what a great man) so for lunch Im having a wholegrain wrap with breaded chicken strips in, with side potato salad. he makes this sauce that tastes a little bit like the mcdonalds big mac sauce, i love it, but cant have much its full of mayo!

forgot to mention...i really liked limitless! what are movie you are watching tonight?

you are so cute persuading marcus to see you before you go, I cannot imagine you waiting till you get back! did you ask him about the doppler? try and wait to see him, you are not having any issues so no scans inbetween....I think you definitely have an addiction!!!

p.s i have a male gynecologist for my pap smears, love him so much, he's like a granddad but so gentle. so I wouldnt mind having a male for my pregnancy at all


----------



## babyhopes2323

sounds yummy.. your DH must be a good cook !

i dont like dressing up etc because its too much effort, but the strain i had to BD was too much so i thought heck ! why not !

ill try and not go for any scans in between. Fx'd !! 

we usually go for movies on saturday nights, but this time it will be tomorrow night.. not sure, gotta see whats out in the movies, will let you know ! glad you liked limitless.. wish we all had that pill without the side effects !xxx

AFM, really queasy and sick after the chinese. didnt even fancy it that much..

phoning the UK tonight.. breaking the news to DH's mum..


----------



## babyhopes2323

My DH'S bday is in december too.. december 29.. th whens your DH's?


----------



## flyingduster

whew, you ladies TALK all night long! lol!!! FIVE pages to catch up on, and I made a point of checking last thing before I went to bed! lol!


The end of the first trimester thing varies for several reasons: 
1: People automatically think that 12 weeks is 3 months which much be the first tri, so they're wrong, but it's a common thought that 12 weeks is the end of the first tri.
2: the ACTUAL end of the third trimester is at one third of 40 weeks, which is 13 weeks, 2 days and 8 hours. 
4: most places (like this forum, and the weekly updates I get about my pregnancy and stuff) just round that 13.3 up to 14 weeks, as by 14 weeks you ARE definitely in the second tri by then (you've been in the second tri for a few days) though the second tri doesn't actually 'start' then, it's just easier for places that only go by 'x week' not 'x weeks & x days'. 

Clear as mud?

In any case I'm FOURTEEN WEEKS TODAY! omg!!!!! :dance:




Sarah, I looked up the flying thing a while ago, and there is NO worries with flying in your first or second trimester, the ONLY thing people need to be aware of is the morning (all day!) sickness in the first tri is often made a lot worse by travelling. It's not of any risk to the baby at all, it's just that you're likely to feel like utter crap if you travel when already feeling bad! I know when I was queasy, even a short drive in the car had me twisting about and feeling reeeeally bad... But there is NO risk to the bub if travelling in first tri. :)

I know the feeling of trying to plan around a possible BFP though! I had problems with the fact I had my masters exam this year, in August. If I wasn't pregnant, or was early enough on, then I'd be sitting it; but I had to know if I was sitting it, or not, by feb! _thankfully_ I got my BFP on 5th feb so could say no! lol.



Baby! YAY for the cute scan pic, AND DH went along! I'm so happy for you!!!! And you even got the pic up yourself!!! hehehehe. WELL DONE! :hugs: I'm so sorry you've got nasty headaches on your 'friday' night though!! :( Oh, and my main doctor is a male, but the doctors here don't really do anything for pregnancy, it's all dealt with by an ob gyn (at a cost) or a midwife (for free). The only reason I'd use an ob gyn would be if I'd had complications. Otherwise I've only got my midwife, who is female! :)



NDH, oooo the house sounds exciting, I have my fingers crossed for you you have an utterly amazing easter and get a wonderful house and a BFP! :D :D




And everyone else; I hope you're going well!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> My DH'S bday is in december too.. december 29.. th whens your DH's?

19th! mine is turning 30 this year. AT LAST!!! although I told him he might be too old for me now :rofl:

he is a pretty good cook, just learning, but he likes it. me, I hate it, and even burn water.

I know Im pretty lazy and dont really dress up much, but I had seen this cute outfit (its a corset type thing too) and purchased it for hubbies bday. then I asked him what he wanted for his bday, and he laughed and said nothing, perhaps just you in some lingerie. I acted all annoyed and said I dont think so, not when I feel fat. But I had already purchased it. when I came into the room with it on hubbies face was priceless. I was trying not to crack up laughing, cant take it seriously!!

Im also feeling a little sick and have a terrible headache. its been quite warm here so I think the headache is from the change in temp. I dont feel good so going to lie down for a bit. jeez not much work done today.

awww let us know what MIL says....do you get on with your inlaws?


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> whew, you ladies TALK all night long! lol!!! FIVE pages to catch up on, and I made a point of checking last thing before I went to bed! lol!
> 
> 
> The end of the first trimester thing varies for several reasons:
> 1: People automatically think that 12 weeks is 3 months which much be the first tri, so they're wrong, but it's a common thought that 12 weeks is the end of the first tri.
> 2: the ACTUAL end of the third trimester is at one third of 40 weeks, which is 13 weeks, 2 days and 8 hours.
> 4: most places (like this forum, and the weekly updates I get about my pregnancy and stuff) just round that 13.3 up to 14 weeks, as by 14 weeks you ARE definitely in the second tri by then (you've been in the second tri for a few days) though the second tri doesn't actually 'start' then, it's just easier for places that only go by 'x week' not 'x weeks & x days'.
> 
> Clear as mud?
> 
> In any case I'm FOURTEEN WEEKS TODAY! omg!!!!! :dance:
> 
> Sarah, I looked up the flying thing a while ago, and there is NO worries with flying in your first or second trimester, the ONLY thing people need to be aware of is the morning (all day!) sickness in the first tri is often made a lot worse by travelling. It's not of any risk to the baby at all, it's just that you're likely to feel like utter crap if you travel when already feeling bad! I know when I was queasy, even a short drive in the car had me twisting about and feeling reeeeally bad... But there is NO risk to the bub if travelling in first tri. :)

sorry flying, you are just in the wrong timeframe!!! but I like that when I wake up Preethi and Mummy etc have been chatting, and NY is usually on as we are in similar timeframe. Then later when preethi and mummy are in bed you usually come on!! Im entertained all day!

happy 14 weeks :happydance: hey we should see how long we last on this thread, what if one day Im saying happy 14th birthday to your son or daughter awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :hugs: urgh but I will be in my 50's then, forget that thought :haha:

I do remember you explaining the trimester thing clearly before, but for some reason I thought you had said 12 weeks 3 days :dohh: all of you will be in the 2nd tri soon, thats so amazing.

I get so sick easily, that the travel thing does worry me a bit. Its really because I cannot ever imagine a BFP that here I was just planning a trip just like I normally would, then though hang on better think about this! I think I will leave any booking as late as possible, theres always flights they just might be a bit more money.

(sorry I cant help but mix forum names with real names all the time, sorry! I think I will always call you by forum names as thats how I got to know you, but because preethi is written big on babyhopes ticker that has been drilled into my brain as well :haha:)


----------



## NDH

Sarah, the holiday itself will be fine whether you get pregnant the week before you leave or now - I'd still say go on the cruise but if you get seasick anyway, ya don't want to combine that with ms. BUT, why don't you book flights anyway while they're a good deal and plan for a holiday in the area. Then, as it comes closer to time you can decide if you want to do the cruise (if it's sill available at the right time - and if it is there are usually significant discounts available the month before departure). That's what I'd do - either way you'll still have a lovely minivacation.


----------



## NDH

This morning I woke up early (for me) feeling fine and cheerful, made breakfast and packed DHs lunch, then had a shower, made myself a cup of peppermint tea (only herbal I have ATM as I've cut out even decaf for now) and sat down to work. That lasted half an hour as I suddenly got super nauseous. So now I'm laying down for a bit hoping it passes soon, at least enough to finish what I was working on. And I hope it's the Egyptian flu rather than the ordinary flu lol.


----------



## Dew

Hey Preethi that's a lovely scan pic...congrats! And how awesome is that, DH could come along....great!

Sarah: I am with most others regarding your trip to USA. Go ahead and plan it already :happydance: you can't pick a date to see your BFP but you can sure pick a date for your BFV :thumbup: with people who love you the most in this world....look forward to beautiful times and BFP will come along :) Many of my friends who are currently pregnant have made air as well as road travels during first and second trimester without any complications. Will your insurance cover medical care in the US? 

We had plans of flying to Hawaii in first week of March, DH wanted us to celebrate our pregnancy there in warm weather away from Minnesota cold but things didn't turn out well and we had to cancel our plans and now we just don't feel like making that trip. So yeah plans change all the time depending on circumstances....why worry about them in anticipation.

As NY mentioned once you are in Florida you can drive to Florida Keys. It will be so o much fun. We MAY go there next month. DH wants to go to Alaska too. We'll see...

Enjoy your BD :happydance: you are starting early :) I may get my smiley on CB digital tomorrow. We BDed today, might do tomorrow and day after. We never can stick to my initial plan :dohh: 

NDH: now all focus is on you...hope this new house comes with new luck and you get pregnant this cycle. FXed for you....:hugs:

A big HELLO to everyone else :flower: take care!


----------



## NDH

Talk about pressure Dew! Lol. I'll do my best to not disappoint.


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> This morning I woke up early (for me) feeling fine and cheerful, made breakfast and packed DHs lunch, then had a shower, made myself a cup of peppermint tea (only herbal I have ATM as I've cut out even decaf for now) and sat down to work. That lasted half an hour as I suddenly got super nauseous. So now I'm laying down for a bit hoping it passes soon, at least enough to finish what I was working on. And I hope it's the Egyptian flu rather than the ordinary flu lol.

Wow sounds good as it could be a symptom :)


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> Talk about pressure Dew! Lol. I'll do my best to not disappoint.

Hahaha! You won't :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

I was thinking Kristin Isabella Behr and then Kristin Bella and now I am thinking Bella Betty Behr. Betty was my grandmothers name. Too many Bs?


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I was thinking Kristin Isabella Behr and then Kristin Bella and now I am thinking Bella Betty Behr. Betty was my grandmothers name. Too many Bs?

Sorry, what was the Q for this answer?


----------



## Dew

Sarah: usually flights are cheaper on tuesday and wednesdays here. Also try airtran, they have fewer flights but can be less expensive to Orlando or Miami.


----------



## sherylb

Nobody asked. Just bored and was doodling baby names.


----------



## flyingduster

I think the three Be's are a bit much, but Betty is also an abreviation of Elizabeth, so perhaps Bella Elizabeth, to sorta honor your grandmother but keeping away from the 'Be Be Be'!? lol I know Betty isn't ONLY an abbreviation of Elizabeth though, and your grandmother was just as likely to be Beatrice or something and still be stuck with a heap of BE's! lol!! But just a thought.... :)


----------



## sherylb

It wasmt short for anything. She was Betty Jean.


----------



## Dew

Dew said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking Kristin Isabella Behr and then Kristin Bella and now I am thinking Bella Betty Behr. Betty was my grandmothers name. Too many Bs?
> 
> Sorry, what was the Q for this answer?Click to expand...

I see :) but do you already know you are having a girl?

'Betty' reminded me of the character played by January Jones in 'Mad Men'...I love the show.


----------



## Dew

Strange news...

https://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/c...ns-fight-but-now-out-of-the-mi?urn=mma-wp1162


----------



## NDH

Aww her quote at the end made me :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh sarah.. that was totally cute of what you did for DH's bday.. :)

go for your trip !!1 sounds very exciting.. everyone is giving you the thumbs up !!

AFM, well the answer to your question is that my mum in law and me dont get on very well.. but we do have to get along in circumstances.. its not that bad.. just like fire sparks and i never know whats going to happpen.. so i have to be careful with everything i say because i never know what could trigger an argument.

she never takes any news about anything in an excited way so it was as i expected.. no response at all from her end.. but thats what i expected so im not upset AT ALL.. Because my parents and my entire extended family who live in dubai are soo happy and are showering enough love for two families together and thats what keeps me going ! so im staying positive.

flying............................................................ AS I MENTIONED BEFORE :holly: :holly: :holly:


CONGRATULATIONS !! our flying is offically the first to go on to second tri.. which is to be followed by NY !!! its going to be a party !!xxx

NDH, i read all the posts but didnt come across the one in which you mentioned you are moving house?? congrats ! we are moving in the next two weeks as well..

sure do hope your symptoms are that of early PG to be followed by a BFP !

FX'D for dew and sarah this cycle.. and NDH.. youre already on the verge of a BFP !!

todays plans is to just bum around, and maybe head to the shopping mall or beach if my headache does not kick in again !


----------



## flyingduster

Sheryl, even though her name wasn't an abbreviation you can still USE something like Elizabeth (if you like it!) to honour her if you wanted... :)

Dew, it's too early for her to know what gender she's having at all, but perhaps she's already thought of a boys name, or simply wasn't thinking of them at the time; I know I'd often think of "if I had a boy, I could call him '_____'..." lol. I thought that sorta thing looooooong before I was even TTC, and once we started TTC, we decided on names before we ever for pregnant! lol.

heh, and thank you Preethi! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Preethi - I may not have mentioned it earlier in this thread :shrug: I can't keep straight what I've mentioned where. We've been living with my parents for what seems an eternity (5 months for DH, nearly 11 for me) and have started getting serious about finding our own place.


----------



## Huggles

I'm totally not doing a very good job of keeping up with this thread.

Sheryl - i think Kristin Isabella Behr sounds really nice.

As for knowing the gender - it is too early, but a lot of people (myself included) get a pretty strong feeling early on as to what the gender is. And about 80% of the time they are right.
My obgyn does this little calculation for fun at the first appointment to 'predict' the gender. I asked him the accuracy last time as he predicted girl for me last time and i said i was pretty sure it was a boy (at 8 weeks) and it turned out i was right. He said his calculation at that point only held about a 60% accuracy, whereas mother's intuition has about 80% accuracy. 

so although sheryl doesn't know for a 'fact' what she's having, if she's got a pretty strong feeling that it's a girl she's very probably right.

Going to see if i can upload my scan pic now. Dh went and scanned them all onto one page (got about 8 pics), so i need to first see if i can crop out just one image.


----------



## Huggles

First scan pics - done at 7+5. Baby measured around 6mm, dating it as 6+4 i think it was. But i'm sticking with my previous dates. Last time Jarrod also measured a week behind at the first two scans but caught up to exactly my dates at the 12+6 scan.
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









pic 2.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NDH

Lovely scan :) Not much to see at this stage, but you can tell there's a baby for sure.



Huggles said:


> Last time Jarrod also measured a week behind at the first two scans but caught up to exactly my dates at the 12+6 scan.

That's exactly what Preethi's baby has done too. (Except since she's had so many we all got to watch it catch up to the proper date)


----------



## Huggles

Yip - it was just a blob with a heartbeat - but the heartbeat was what i wanted to see so i was happy :D

I remember from the last time that the first 2 scans are pretty much just blobs. 8 weeks was blob with heartbeat, 11 weeks was blob with hearbeat bouncing around (with little tiny arms flapping at it's side).
Then suddenly at 12+6 it was like a totally real baby - the tremendous change was really weird and totally cool!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yup, i did have many scans, but i couldnt share any of them except for the 9+4, 10+6 and 12+3 so thats most of the catching up ..


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow NDH long time to be staying with your parents but at the same time it must be fun to have so much company and cooked food brought to your plate at all times !

x hope you find a nice place of your own soon.


----------



## NDH

Nah we do our own cooking. When DH wasn't here yet I did eat with my parents a lot, but he eats so much they said they couldn't afford to feed him too :haha: so we hooked up our own fridge and prepare all our own meals. The company is all right, but at this point I'd give anything for our own space. And you can only live with your parents for so long before tempers start to wear thin (about 5 months ago lol)


----------



## Dew

flyingduster said:


> Dew, it's too early for her to know what gender she's having at all, but perhaps she's already thought of a boys name, or simply wasn't thinking of them at the time; I know I'd often think of "if I had a boy, I could call him '_____'..." lol. I thought that sorta thing looooooong before I was even TTC, and once we started TTC, we decided on names before we ever for pregnant! lol.
> :hugs:

Flying: when I looked at her ticker I realized it's early to know the gender. Honestly, I have been thinking of names for my baby since High School or something and when I think of my child, it's always a girl. So, it was really surprising that when I got pregnant earlier, I felt so sure it was a boy....don't know why but had a feeling and still believe so...only it can't be proved now.

So Sheryl, have fun finding your baby's name. It's cute time pass :thumbup: I do that all the time except I get selfish and don't share the names with my pregnant friends :nope:


----------



## Dew

Preethi: Sorry your MIL can't get excited for her grandkid...it's her loss...glad you have a loving family. Hopefully headache won't come again....keep yourself well hydrated at all times. I get headaches when I don't drink enough water or eat my meals late. Have you decided on what movie you are watching this weekend? We might go for 'Hanna' if it doesn't interfere with our BD plans tonight.


----------



## sherylb

I don't get to choose the name if it's a boy. DH does. That is why although I had picked out a girl and boy name I am focusing on the girl name and is that what I want to be saying for the rest of my life.


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl: I like kristin isabella, betty is a cute name but you will have to think of a different first name that goes with it (the other is definitely too many b's)...any other ideas for first name?
I think we should be thinking about boys names though....isnt the only option chuck wagon or something!!! (editing to say just read your post saying hubby is choosing the boys name, we must have posted at same time!)

huggles: aww great scan photo! Im so excited to see the progression. what is your gender prediction for yourself?

ndh: any news on the apartment you liked?

dew: did you start temping? I have, my temps have been low 36's c (high 96's f). At the end of my last cycle they were high 36's, so I assume Im looking for them to go into the 37's to get my hopes up.
I remember a few posts back you had mentioned your temps didnt go up at the end of your cycle or something like that? or was it down? people on here seem to consider temps as so accurate, so that was interesting.
good luck bding this weekend!!! remind me when are you expecting your Ov? are you doing the ov tests? sorry its early and my mind is fuzzy.

preethi: too bad about MIL but at least you know what shes like and know what to expect! my inlaws are really nice and I cant wait to tell them (I think they have given up hope seeing as Im 39 this year!!). I have had issued with MIL though as she is very different personality to me. also she can talk and talk and talk which drives me crazy....she doesnt stop and I find it very boring!!

mummy: SCAN IS ON MONDAY!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM going for my chiro appointment and a massage. my back is finally feeling a little more normal, but Im keeping up the chiro and massage weekly. Its expensive but for my health I have to do it.

:sex: starts tonight woo-hoo :holly::bunny::flasher::spermy:


----------



## Dew

Sheryl: I would like to choose the name either ways and hope DH will like my choice...I am being too greedy and selfish in this respect but I honestly feel every mom should get the right to pick baby's name...isn't that just fair?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> sheryl:
> 
> dew: did you start temping? I have, my temps have been low 36's c (high 96's f). At the end of my last cycle they were high 36's, so I assume Im looking for them to go into the 37's to get my hopes up.
> I remember a few posts back you had mentioned your temps didnt go up at the end of your cycle or something like that? or was it down? people on here seem to consider temps as so accurate, so that was interesting.
> good luck bding this weekend!!! remind me when are you expecting your Ov? are you doing the ov tests? sorry its early and my mind is fuzzy.
> 
> :sex: starts tonight woo-hoo :holly::bunny::flasher::spermy:

No I didn't start temping...just being lazy. I started testing for ovulation from CD9 onwards, been negative last two days, expecting to see smiley today which will indicate that I am ovulating tomorrow...just as the ticker says.

I mentioned that one time my temps didn't go down (like they normally did) on AF due date and remained high until CD4 or 5 of next cycle. Since AF showed up two days late I had myself so badly convinced that I am pregnant....was so disappointing.


----------



## sherylb

I would rather not even discuss boy names until I know it's worth the argument if there is one. Josh William is my boys name. <3


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya!!

NDH... sounds really promising hun... hoping and crossing fingers for you my dear! :flower:

Sheryl... we only have two girls names we liked from our last pregnancy (we're waiting until after 12 week scan to start thinking about it again) but Annabelle and Kirsten were our favs ... not exactly like yours, but similar! :D

Huggles... great scan pic hun! :dance:

Preethi... sorry your MIL wasn't very excited! :grr: glad your family is super supportive to make up for it! :hugs:

Sarah... 3 more days :D not too long to wait :D 

Hope everyone is good... all's fine here!! xx


----------



## Huggles

Sarah - i'm pretty sure it's another boy. :blue:


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I would rather not even discuss boy names until I know it's worth the argument if there is one. Josh William is my boys name. <3

I like this name.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls-
Sarah- I think OH's parents are pretentious and boring also. They enjoy talking about OH's high school days and old high school families and its so boring I could shoot myself. No way would my mom care about talking about kids that went to my high school with such interest all the time. Ugh. 

Sheryl I agree, too many b's in that name but the first one is very nice. I like the boy name also. Hope it flies with OH. 

Right now I couldn't care less what OH wants and doesnt want. We are not well right now. Last night I began talking about houses and stuff and he cut me off, said not happening, and that he won't budge. Just like that.This house is not big enough for us 3, let alone a baby now. I get no nursery no closet for its things? Our bathroom grows mold that he has to scrub with bleach every so often, our trim is falling off all over from the walls and nails are sticking ot all over, all our windows are old and screens are ripped every place, we have NO more space for anything, our hard wood flooring is from 1800's and nails stick up...its not even safe for a baby. I just cry every time I think of our conversation (fight) last night because im just so heart broken. I've been looking at houses online, and trying to think of all we need to do here and then its just not even an option. I am angry and hurt because what now? I am just forced to live in a house too small, old, and falling apart because he doesn't want to move and would lose out on this house he bought 6 years ago with his ex wife? I honestly don't care if we lose out on $20,000 right now, we need to get out of this house and it isn't going to get any better any time soon. I would NEVER let anyone buy a house like this and im forced to live here now. How is this going to work? I have been so unhappy with this place and have put up with it for 3 years. He always says I don't pay for it so i can't complain. At this point I don't know....does this break us up? I can't handle bringing another person into this shit hole.....I don't even have a clue where to go from here. He says point blank, no and I have no control and he isn't interested in trying to make me happy obviously. I just feel like leaving but all these years have thought if we ever break up it will be over the housing situation and now im pregnant and want to be so excited and can't leave him obviously and love him and want this forever family, but can't live here either. 

Sorry for the rant. I honestly don't think i've ever been so down as I am right now, I feel really embarrassed about that rant but need to really get it out and fine out if im asking for so much here or if this is just my hormones?


----------



## sherylb

Well, I talked to Medicaid today and my application was denied b/c of my temporary job income being too high for April. So I have been referred to a different program and have to contact them late next week if they haven't contacted me first. Great...


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Hi girls-
> Sarah- I think OH's parents are pretentious and boring also. They enjoy talking about OH's high school days and old high school families and its so boring I could shoot myself. No way would my mom care about talking about kids that went to my high school with such interest all the time. Ugh.
> 
> Sheryl I agree, too many b's in that name but the first one is very nice. I like the boy name also. Hope it flies with OH.
> 
> Right now I couldn't care less what OH wants and doesnt want. We are not well right now. Last night I began talking about houses and stuff and he cut me off, said not happening, and that he won't budge. Just like that.This house is not big enough for us 3, let alone a baby now. I get no nursery no closet for its things? Our bathroom grows mold that he has to scrub with bleach every so often, our trim is falling off all over from the walls and nails are sticking ot all over, all our windows are old and screens are ripped every place, we have NO more space for anything, our hard wood flooring is from 1800's and nails stick up...its not even safe for a baby. I just cry every time I think of our conversation (fight) last night because im just so heart broken. I've been looking at houses online, and trying to think of all we need to do here and then its just not even an option. I am angry and hurt because what now? I am just forced to live in a house too small, old, and falling apart because he doesn't want to move and would lose out on this house he bought 6 years ago with his ex wife? I honestly don't care if we lose out on $20,000 right now, we need to get out of this house and it isn't going to get any better any time soon. I would NEVER let anyone buy a house like this and im forced to live here now. How is this going to work? I have been so unhappy with this place and have put up with it for 3 years. He always says I don't pay for it so i can't complain. At this point I don't know....does this break us up? I can't handle bringing another person into this shit hole.....I don't even have a clue where to go from here. He says point blank, no and I have no control and he isn't interested in trying to make me happy obviously. I just feel like leaving but all these years have thought if we ever break up it will be over the housing situation and now im pregnant and want to be so excited and can't leave him obviously and love him and want this forever family, but can't live here either.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I honestly don't think i've ever been so down as I am right now, I feel really embarrassed about that rant but need to really get it out and fine out if im asking for so much here or if this is just my hormones?

I think all you can do it hope that he will realize you are only saying the truth and see how inappropriate the home is for a baby.


----------



## Dew

NY: my heart goes out to you dear...so sorry you are feeling this way...it's just so hard to convince our OH sometimes...they become hard as a rock when it comes to certain things...right now you are really discouraged so thinking about all things negative....give it some time, you'll both find a solution. I am sure what you told him last night must have gotten registered in his head and he'll be thinking about it next couple of days, if you stay calmer, things may work out finally. It's such a big difference between his financial state and his parents....wish they loved him enough to help him with current situation. How about your family...can they be of some help? Cheer up! He is definitely excited about the baby as he wanted to buy you the scanner so he is not gonna want to lose you. It's better to rant here than to OH :hugs:


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Well, I talked to Medicaid today and my application was denied b/c of my temporary job income being too high for April. So I have been referred to a different program and have to contact them late next week if they haven't contacted me first. Great...

When do you stop working? Do you plan on finding another job? Hopefully DH will find a job soon and you'll get insurance coverage through him.


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok ladies.. im trying to remember everything ive read from the last two pages.. 

Dew, thanks for your support,., no headaches today.. i was drinking lots of water even when i had the headaches so i guess its just the hormones..

Sarah and Dew and Mummy.. well we got a congratulations text from MIL this evening.. asking when it is due and that its good news so i guess she was ill yesterday which she did mention.. so far so good.. i hope it carrys on normally and this way..

Sarah.. yay for your BDing starting tonight.. Mummy.. excited about your scan ! :hugs:

dew... fx'd for your cycle this month.. 

Nyp.. im so sorry about what you are going through.. you know i dont want to cause you any tension or anything but i saw this show on tv about kids who lived in houses where mould grows.. they could catch this thing called strac something its because of mould that grows in the house..and mould is also not good for pregnant women. so please i would suggest instead of getting mad at DH, obviously shouting at him is not solving the situation, could you maybe try and explain in a nicer way about the health of the baby and the space required?

im praying it works out for you.. i know how mad you must be about the ex thing.. but right now if you maybe dont talk about the ex thing and talk about the baby would be understand? i dont know im just suggesting thats all.. i sooo hope it works out for you and no its not your hormones alone, it is a genuine concern you have , but dont make hasty decisions about leaving etc.. maybe if you brought up some information about health hazards for the baby? :hugs: hope it works out.xxx


hope everyone is doing ok.. ive had some cramps today so im just about to read on that..otherwise everythings been normal..


----------



## sherylb

Dew said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Well, I talked to Medicaid today and my application was denied b/c of my temporary job income being too high for April. So I have been referred to a different program and have to contact them late next week if they haven't contacted me first. Great...
> 
> When do you stop working? Do you plan on finding another job? Hopefully DH will find a job soon and you'll get insurance coverage through him.Click to expand...

My last day was yesterday. I am hoping that he will find something soon as I had a really hard time adjusting to working through exhaustion and feeling generally like crap more days than not. He doesn't expect me to work.


----------



## nypage1981

Yes all of that advice seems perfectly reasonable to me, but he links it is fine here. I've brought up mold and other stuff health wise and he's not interested to hear about it. Ihave seriously two choices. Leave or live here. This is the hardest spot I've been in my life. He scrubbed all the mold with Blech and thinks that's fine. It isn't and ive told him this and he shut down that conversation too. I'm so lost:(


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Yes all of that advice seems perfectly reasonable to me, but he links it is fine here. I've brought up mold and other stuff health wise and he's not interested to hear about it. Ihave seriously two choices. Leave or live here. This is the hardest spot I've been in my life. He scrubbed all the mold with Blech and thinks that's fine. It isn't and ive told him this and he shut down that conversation too. I'm so lost:(

Considering your situation I would suggest fixing things in the house like doors/screens, re-paint, re-caulk and getting rid of old clothes, furniture, etc, basically clean the mess to create extra space. Get the carpet washed. Warm season is already here in Minnesota, you can either hire college students looking for summer jobs or invite your friends over to help with some of these things. Talk about the above with OH after couple of days. We need to create a positive atmosphere for other person to start thinking positively around us. Your OH needs your support, he might already be freaking out from inside thinking about the same. Since you are not contributing financially, you have bigger responsibility to provide emotional support. Just the way you are thinking, he also needs to know if he is making a right decision by having his baby with you. Sorry for the lecture....hopefully you'll take in a positive way. :flower:


----------



## Dew

I just got my smiley on clear blue ovulation detector so assuming I am ovulating tomorrow. We BDed last night and will try it tonight and tomorrow as well. I was wondering if exercising wil push out what we might have deposited yesterday...?

NY: Wish I could meet you for a coffee or lunch or go out window shopping. We might be living in the same city, who knows, but I would like to keep our privacy intact so we can openly discuss things on the forum that we can't discuss with family or friends in real life. Just wanted to tell you that I am thinking of you in that way like a concerned buddy.

Preethi: yay MIL showed interest :)

Sheryl: Good that you are not working anymore and can relax in a way you had been wanting to. DH will find a job soon and good times will return :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks dew that's so sweet of you and I appreciate that. I'm just feeling so hopeless right now I wouldn't want to leave the house anyways! It's just all coming out, my fears and concerns of everything are coming to surface and not just the house. Just keep crying it out. Sigh. I'm sure hormones are not helping. 

Hope you catch your smiley egg. What, would that be your first cycle with us? That would be lucky! I doubt we are in the same city, but its cold where we are! I do keep intending to go shopping or something but I'm all puffy.

Preethi I've had craziness the last week too. It could have something to do with placenta or uterus moving right now. Seems pretty benign to me. Have you bought anything for baby yet?

Just to tell you, when I got my bfp, that cycle I had just began to work out really hard so nope, I don't think it will push anything out. I think it helped me actually. 

Are any pregnant girls gonna find out sex?


----------



## nypage1981

My last post is confusing. Dew, the last paragraph of that was for you too about the working out. It just wasn't in the rigt order!


----------



## MummyCat

NY... so so so sorry you're having such a tough time!! :hugs:

I've just had a week of dealing with my hubby who was being unsupportive and stupid :grr: so have some idea of how frustrating it is getting through to them... but I wanted to suggest something....

While I feel you are completely right in not wanting to live in a house you're not happy with... if he's anything like my husband, as soon as I get all upset... he brings up the defenses and wont listen... so what I was thinking... was maybe working on some questions you can ask him, to lead him to a certain way of thinking... does that make sense?? Like this for example... (bear in mind i don't know all the details of your house! LOL)

1) Where do you think we should put the baby down to sleep when it arrives (ie set up cot?) 
2) What do you think we should do with all his/her clothes nappies and bedding and etc etc etc? Perhaps we can get some storage boxes? (calmly suggest things even that you don't want.. just so that might make him realise, actually.... you do need a closest!!) 
3) Is there anything we can do to completely get rid of the mould? to stop it coming back? As it you're a little concerned it could pose a serious threat to the health of the baby...

But basically... just keep asking for HIS opinion on things... because it'll make him HAVE to think about it. If you can manage to do it calmly without letting his answers upset you... you might get mroe out of him.

This works for me with hubby... he only listens to me, ONCE he's told me his thoughts on the matter.. cos he gets it out of his head, and then I tell him why he's wrong and he noramlly agrees :rofl: 

I hope some of that made sense! 

:hugs:

Baby... glad you MIL texted you sweets!! :dance: Hope the cramping is just that uterus on the move!!


----------



## Dew

NY: it is cold (40 deg.) and cloudy here too, I can hear the thundering so it might start to rain soon.

It is my second cycle on this thread but in first cycle I joined halfway so yeah keeping the faith and one day this thread will be lucky for me too :) Thanks!


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you mummy. That's very good advice and I will work on our communication. Typically, there is one answer I want for a situation and if I don't get that answer I'm angry. So that is probably why he shuts me down very quickly now. I am still hurt and angry with him though and expect a house from him. Nothing less. I am having his child, he needs to provide a nice environment for me to raise that baby. I did ask him where the baby will go and he says we will figure it out. Sigh. Men. We make no less money than any other people with nice houses its just his issue with losing money on this one. Well, that will always be the case so he needs to get over it.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> We make no less money than any other people with nice houses its just his issue with losing money on this one.

NY: When you described condition of your house, I simply assumed that your OH's financial state isn't great. Sorry about that. :nope:


----------



## flyingduster

whew! heh.

Ok, baby; yay for a txt from your MIL! At least it's positive and she's happy for you guys! She's probably all excited to herself about it... :) And some cramps have been normal for me so far, it's only odd ones every now & again really, but I figure everything is changing in there so it's gonna cramp a bit!!!


Huggles! Yay for scan pics! I know there's not a lot to see, but YAY for a heartbeat!!!! :D


Sarah, yay for BD starting! heh. GOOD LUCK!


Dew, I've noticed a lot of different couples choose the names differently! Some of them, they each choose one, some the mum chooses both and dad agrees, and others it's discussed for months with neither of them agreeing until well after bub is born! lol!!! I have a friend who has had two girls with her hubby, the eldest is I think 12 years old, and she had a baby boy at the end of last year. It took nearly two months AFTER he was born for him to be named! You'd think they'd have thought of boy names with the first two pregnancies??? lol!!

Oh, and yay for a smiley! GL catching that egg!!!!!!!!!!!


Ny, I'm so sorry there are such stresses at home :hugs: I like mummys suggestions though, hopefully you can get him to open up and talk a bit.... :hugs:

Oh, and I'm NOT finding out the gender until it's born... :)


Sheryl; ugh! Sorry you got denied! FX you get accepted by the next one though!!!!!! eep!




AFM, I hunted out my stethoscope the other day, and hubby spent all evening listening to my tummy trying to see if he could hear anything! hehehe. Cute! Otherwise all is much the same for me. Its saturday and I'm about to head off to work so only have a one-day-weekend this week, but I make up for it by taking the whole of Easter off next weekend! lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl: I like josh william too, you have good taste! has hubby thought of any boys names you like at all? my hubby is not going to have much of a say. Im cooking it, Im naming it.
Sorry to hear about the medicaid thing :-(

dew: that is dissappointing, luckily my periods have been on time. one month I did have a 32 day cycle though and I had a little hope. so did your temp ended up dropping when you finally got your period? so I guess they are correct, but you just cant get your hopes up either. I hope you catch that egg this weekend, I would be soooo happy for you! I cant wait for you to get pregnant as I think it will really help you with your grief from the MC.
oh yay for the smiley!!!! (Im typing in order as I read the posts!)

ny: omg dont get me going. my MIL has gone on and on about my hubbies achievements however small, meanwhile I do not go on bragging about mine even when they are better than hubbies!! its nice that she was encouraging and super excited about everything he did, but I dont need to hear about it 10 years later. Ive also been told about his meningitis scare at 2 years old about a million times. I worry when we have a child she will assume every little illness is meningitis.

I feel so bad for you, and agree with everything you have said. a lot of what you feel is probably excellerated by hormones, but also a lot of what you feel is very very valid. First of all, I dont like that he says 'you dont pay so you dont have a say'. thats BS. you are a team, and both contribute different things to the relationship. That does worry me a bit, that and him being so stubborn. I earn more than my hubby, but I would never in a million years think that he wouldnt have a say in what we do with our money equally. (the only time I mentioned it was when he was somewhat complaining about something I spent and I just said I dont care, look at what I earn, I can afford it).

I wonder why he is so stuck on loosing that money from buying the house at a higher price. It doesnt sound like he hurt for money growing up, but did his parents act weird about money all his life? Im just wondering. I am much more generous than my hubby with money, as I grew up with generous parents even though they didnt earn much. one year I got many toys I wanted, but many were 2nd hand. his parents have struggled a bit and are not overly creative or generous. so I can see why he is the way he is, and how I am too. Obviously no-one wants to loose money, and unfortunately the US economy has lost a lot of people money, but he cant just then shut off and live this way, with a risk of loosing his wife, just because of $20,000.

I think you need to tell him exactly how infair it is that he thinks that you dont have a say because you are not bringing in money. You are a team and need to decide things together. Tell him that you cannot live in this house forever and need a plan. If he cannot listen to you and take into consideration your feelings, then tell him you might have to reconsider everything. If he knew how upset you were perhaps he would listen? sometimes men just think we are generally nagging and dont realize. My hubby is a wonderful guy but has an impatiance in him that I hate. It makes him snappy with me and the worst is when we work together (he helps me with technical things so we work together a lot). I sat him down once and said to him I would not put up with it any longer, and he needed to work on it. I think the fact I was so serious made him really try. Its not perfect, but he is aware more of my feelings and does try. thing is, he has so many amazing qualities that I try to be patient with his one flaw. Perhaps you could list all the things you love about your husband so that you can see past the anger you have right now and make it easier (nothing gets solved when one person is really hurt and angry).

anyway, I would never tell someone to leave their husband and I hope that will never happen, but he needs to open up more, think of you as a true partner in life, and not be so stubborn. shutting down is not a good way to be, he needs to talk and listen. perhaps you could see a counsellor? unfortunately what you are saying about him is similar to my friend who I just told you they are divorcing. her hubby would not budge on things and didnt communicate. my friend put up with it, and it was him more that was unhappy and wanted to leave, but now she looks back and realizes she walked on egg shells a lot and was always trying to please him, but not getting much in return.

sorry for the essay, I just really feel for you.

babyhopes: thats great she made an effort. who knows perhaps the baby will be a good thing for your relationship. I hope it is with mine, but it could go the other way and I'll be more annoyed by her!!

mummy: I completely agree, Ive been seeing a therapist as I have unresolved grief from my dad passing and some food/weight gain issues. I was telling him how Id get annoyed at hubby for not being involved with my cycle and he felt that I was probably not communicating it to hubby the way it should be. you are so right, we can get all annoyed and naggy and they switch off and get defensive. I find its much better when Im calm and talk to him calmly about my feelings.

hi flying!!!! :coolio:
(no relevance to that smiley, it just looked cool lol)


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dew: that is dissappointing, luckily my periods have been on time. one month I did have a 32 day cycle though and I had a little hope. so did your temp ended up dropping when you finally got your period? so I guess they are correct, but you just cant get your hopes up either. I hope you catch that egg this weekend, I would be soooo happy for you! I cant wait for you to get pregnant as I think it will really help you with your grief from the MC.
> oh yay for the smiley!!!! (Im typing in order as I read the posts!)

LOL let me try one more time :dohh:

AF due on CD26 temp didn't drop as expected
CD27 temp still high
CD 28 temp high so I think I am pregnant, test in the morning, negative HPT...disappointed......AF arrives later that day

CD1-CD4 of following cycle temp still high (printed chart and asked gynec about it, she sweetly asked me to stop charting and stop worrying about little things) :) 

Hoping you understand now :)

Thanks for kind words :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dew: that is dissappointing, luckily my periods have been on time. one month I did have a 32 day cycle though and I had a little hope. so did your temp ended up dropping when you finally got your period? so I guess they are correct, but you just cant get your hopes up either. I hope you catch that egg this weekend, I would be soooo happy for you! I cant wait for you to get pregnant as I think it will really help you with your grief from the MC.
> oh yay for the smiley!!!! (Im typing in order as I read the posts!)
> 
> LOL let me try one more time :dohh:
> 
> AF due on CD26 temp didn't drop as expected
> CD27 temp still high
> CD 28 temp high so I think I am pregnant, test in the morning, negative HPT...disappointed......AF arrives later that day
> 
> CD1-CD4 of following cycle temp still high (printed chart and asked gynec about it, she sweetly asked me to stop charting and stop worrying about little things) :)
> 
> Hoping you understand now :)
> 
> Thanks for kind words :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks, completely understand now. geeez from reading on here I thought temps were pretty solid, but I guess not :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

I am having pain when I walk today more often than not. I was a bit concerned when it started as I was walking around the grocery store but am trying to stay positive. Hoping it's just my uterus stretching and getting ready for this baby. No blood in sight.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah thank you for understanding. I know I am not being out of line with him and have let him know I am serious here. It's just heart breaking o me because he says just accept it and I have to. So then Ella and I were out shopping for family spaghetti dinner and he texted for us to go ahead and eat without him he was not coming home. So Ella didn't want spaghetti without family dinner so I feel like we have let her down now. I work tomorrow night ( Saturday) and he leaves for out of town Sunday. So our family IME was gone now. Then he later texts me that his friends were talking him into having an agent come look and was all thinking he's wonderful and how can I be mad when he is coming up Wub this great idea? So i have cried for 2 days straight, threatened leaving, and he didnt come home for our family night over us fighting about an issue that in an hour of drinking Wub his buddies he feels like he's got an idea. I am so angry and hrt. Obviously my opinion is not very valid here. And why, ? Because I don't pay. I feel like I'm losing it.


----------



## Dew

NY: I am sorry you are still feeling low...i don't know about you but I do see light at the end of tunnel....it's not his friends but you being upset that has made him change his mind...I feel sorry for Ella too :( such a sweetheart...everything will be alright between you and OH...please don't worry....text him back...say you love him and missing him but you are deeply hurt too...a big warm hug to you...feel better!


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I am having pain when I walk today more often than not. I was a bit concerned when it started as I was walking around the grocery store but am trying to stay positive. Hoping it's just my uterus stretching and getting ready for this baby. No blood in sight.

Stay positive and relaxed...I am sure it's just your uterus expanding...have you already taken appointment for scan with the new clinic?


----------



## Dew

NDH: how are you doing today? No news from your side...??


----------



## NDH

Ny :hugs: What a tough situation you're in. I hope your OH is able to start thinking rationally about the situation and realise that the house has gotta go. 

Sheryl, I hope your DH gets a good job soon. We've been there done that. DH has almost been unemployed as much as he's been employed for as long as I've known him (1 year in Australia previously as he was on a VISA that only lets you work for 3 months at a time and no one wants to hire you for 3 months in a town with 11% unemployment), then mass layoffs 6 months after we were married (35 contracted foreign workers left at the company that had over 200 employees when he started) and he couldn't find work for 6 months, and then when he did get a job it was slow season and slower than usual and they let him go, then a month later he found another job which lasted at least til Christmas (3 months) before becoming too slow to keep him on. Then he essentially ran a business for a month and didn't get paid (the cheque bounced and cost us $40 not to mention lack of pay and the guy went bankrupt and couldn't be tracked down to file a claim). Things have picked up slightly since January 2010 (he was unemployed for January 2010 (well he was working but didn't get paid for it as mentioned) and November + December 2010 (due to immigration, he gave his two weeks notice expecting the VISA to be granted and it took 3 weeks, and then 6 weeks after getting here to find a job). He has a good job now but it's slow too so he works really erratic hours and more part time than we'd like. But the pay is good so we get by.

But, our string of bad luck isn't over...

We were supposed to submit our application to the house today (DH worked during office hours yesterday so we couldn't take it in then, and we both need to show 100points of ID before they accept an application (16 pages, plus written references, proof of income - which for me included an 8 page contract from my company and the invoices I submit monthly for payment as I'm an independent contractor - passports, birth certificates, car registration - the list goes on.) I have a manila folder brimming full just for the application, and they only keep the applications for one month so every month and with every agency we have to repeat this process!!!

Anyway... last night we discovered DHs wallet was stolen while he was at work as he left his bag in an apartment building hallway while he was cleaning the unit... we're guessing. He had in when he went to work and didn't have it when he came home and didn't stop anywhere.

So now he's lost 70 points of the necessary 100 points of ID necessary to even submit a necessary application. But his Canadian driver's licence was one of them, and it's a little tricky to get that back being overseas... Fortunately he didn't have cash, we only have a debit/mastercard which we've reported stolen. But seriously, of all freaking days for this to happen. I spent hours working on our application and we can't even submit it! Hopefully Tuesday we'll be able to get him an Australian licence (we phoned AMA in Canada and they're emailing a letter stating how long he had his licence which he needs to get it here - hoping that because his was stolen they'll accept it. Otherwise we're seriously screwed... 2 weeks to get a new licence issued for him in Canada and another week at minimum for it to be mailed...)
He has to drive for work - it's not just a matter of taking the bus or me dropping him off and picking him up as he has to drive the van with the carpet cleaning equipment...

Not to mention we won't be able to apply for ANY places until this gets resolved.

I just want out of my parents' house and a baby. Is that really too much to ask? Apparently so.


----------



## VSubasic

Took a FRER today this morning and a BFN...I got my prediction back from Jenny and she said I will get my BFP in July :) I know its for fun, but it gives me some home lol I'm still not out this month, I will wait till Monday to test again.


----------



## sherylb

NDH said:


> Ny :hugs: What a tough situation you're in. I hope your OH is able to start thinking rationally about the situation and realise that the house has gotta go.
> 
> Sheryl, I hope your DH gets a good job soon. We've been there done that. DH has almost been unemployed as much as he's been employed for as long as I've known him (1 year in Australia previously as he was on a VISA that only lets you work for 3 months at a time and no one wants to hire you for 3 months in a town with 11% unemployment), then mass layoffs 6 months after we were married (35 contracted foreign workers left at the company that had over 200 employees when he started) and he couldn't find work for 6 months, and then when he did get a job it was slow season and slower than usual and they let him go, then a month later he found another job which lasted at least til Christmas (3 months) before becoming too slow to keep him on. Then he essentially ran a business for a month and didn't get paid (the cheque bounced and cost us $40 not to mention lack of pay and the guy went bankrupt and couldn't be tracked down to file a claim). Things have picked up slightly since January 2010 (he was unemployed for January 2010 (well he was working but didn't get paid for it as mentioned) and November + December 2010 (due to immigration, he gave his two weeks notice expecting the VISA to be granted and it took 3 weeks, and then 6 weeks after getting here to find a job). He has a good job now but it's slow too so he works really erratic hours and more part time than we'd like. But the pay is good so we get by.
> 
> But, our string of bad luck isn't over...
> 
> We were supposed to submit our application to the house today (DH worked during office hours yesterday so we couldn't take it in then, and we both need to show 100points of ID before they accept an application (16 pages, plus written references, proof of income - which for me included an 8 page contract from my company and the invoices I submit monthly for payment as I'm an independent contractor - passports, birth certificates, car registration - the list goes on.) I have a manila folder brimming full just for the application, and they only keep the applications for one month so every month and with every agency we have to repeat this process!!!
> 
> Anyway... last night we discovered DHs wallet was stolen while he was at work as he left his bag in an apartment building hallway while he was cleaning the unit... we're guessing. He had in when he went to work and didn't have it when he came home and didn't stop anywhere.
> 
> So now he's lost 70 points of the necessary 100 points of ID necessary to even submit a necessary application. But his Canadian driver's licence was one of them, and it's a little tricky to get that back being overseas... Fortunately he didn't have cash, we only have a debit/mastercard which we've reported stolen. But seriously, of all freaking days for this to happen. I spent hours working on our application and we can't even submit it! Hopefully Tuesday we'll be able to get him an Australian licence (we phoned AMA in Canada and they're emailing a letter stating how long he had his licence which he needs to get it here - hoping that because his was stolen they'll accept it. Otherwise we're seriously screwed... 2 weeks to get a new licence issued for him in Canada and another week at minimum for it to be mailed...)
> He has to drive for work - it's not just a matter of taking the bus or me dropping him off and picking him up as he has to drive the van with the carpet cleaning equipment...
> 
> Not to mention we won't be able to apply for ANY places until this gets resolved.
> 
> I just want out of my parents' house and a baby. Is that really too much to ask? Apparently so.

That is some terrible luck. :( I hope it turns up somehow.


----------



## Dew

NDH: why is today such a nasty day for some of us....:cry: Hoping tomorrow will be a better day...cheer up girls!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew you are so darn level headed. Lol. Thank you for seeing the light for me. I don't put up Wub too much shot so we will see. 

Sheryl I'm sure you are groeing. I had cramping around that time too. Does drinking water or laying down help?

Ndh I'm so sorry about that aweful chain of events. will the place still be available do you think? Least you are getting a place before the baby. I'm jealous. Lol. 

Sarah most of what you said about your hubby and his snappingand closing things off is similar to mine also. We don't communicate well at all. All I want is a nursery and special space for my baby and my family. Makes me cry thinking of not having that. He is very stubborn and closed off lately but then says I shouldn't be like this because I'm pregnant and i should be happy. Guess he doesnt get it.


----------



## NDH

It's doubtful... places here are rented so quickly, especially a place as nice as that for the price. It may even be gone already for all I know... I'll go in on Monday morning with everything else and explain the situation and see if they'll make an exception. It's school holidays so my parents are home, so maybe we can bring them as well to verify his identity... he does at least have his passport, and they can confirm his address.


----------



## Huggles

sheryl, sorry your medicaid app was rejected. Can you reapply if the other option doesn't work out? Now that you've stopped working again maybe they'd reconsider?

We will definitely be finding out the baby's gender. Last time we were lucky enough to find out at the NT scan at 12+6! Really hoping we're that lucky again.

Sorry to hear that some of you are going through bad things/tough times. Hope it gets better soon :hugs:

Good luck to those still ttc - fx'd this is a magical month! :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny.. so sorry you are feeling like this.. i am trying to remember everything i read on all posts.. 

A.) Can you suggest to dh that you rent the house instead of losing on a sale? thats what we are doing.. looking for tenants to rent the place.

sarah, where did you get the 20,000 k from? sorry i read the posts but ny did you mention it somewhere?

ny, we dont communicate well at times too infact like right now where he thinks that we can leave both the new house and old house keys with the movers and both of us dont need to be there and that he will trust them with packing everything, moving it to the new place and unpacking it as well !! im like sorry WTF??

you cant trust movers to pack all your things, what if they take something?? plus your giving them the keys to the new house and dont you want to know where and which end the bed should be positioned etc? i dont think the movers themselves would take responsibility.. they would want one person to be present which only makes a lot of sense.. i said dont you worry. i will sort it all out. i wont carry a single thing because im not going to strain myself , but i will make sure it gets done. ive done it with the other house, and i will do it again. he does not want to be there in the midst of all the chaos and he does not want to take a day off work, but at the same time he does not want to move at the weekend. !!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

im so pissed off, 

anyway ill sort it on my own , that way we wont be at each others throats.

Ny, so like i said maybe suggest renting it out. sarah and dew, yay for your BD.

ndh, sorry about what youre going through.. i hope he gets his wallet back.. thank god there wasnt any money in there.. hope everything goes ok for you..

im off to get my weekly jab this morning.. 

Ny, i will be finding out the sex so i can plan names.. i am too impatient a person to wait.


----------



## NDH

Thank goodness something has gone right!!! DH's wallet wasn't stolen, (or was but dropped when they discovered no cash and no credit cards) and someone turned it in to the police station so he was able to reclaim it when I took him to report it stolen. Thank God is all I can say!!! Now to apply first thing Monday morning.

Oh and as a strange coincidence, DH's boss lived in the EXACT same unit we're wanting to rent 27 years ago. He also thinks he may know the owner, but I don't think well enough to have any clout, but we'll see lol. The owner does get the final choice over who rents even through an agency, and if they see his boss' name on the references (if they see the paperwork, idk) it might help haha. Can't hurt anyway.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: ladies!!!

Flying Congrats on being 14 weeks hun!! :dance: :bunny:

NDH: OMG.... what a stress, I was so relieved to see your last post! *phew* I can just imagine how soul destroying your day must have been! Thank goodness for this little bit of good luck and lets hope its the start of a lot more! :flower:

Preethi: Mike is similar... he'll get out of stuff he doesn't like in whatever way possible.. even if it means that I need to have to sort it all. :grr: I understand how frustrating it must be, but hopefully it means that when you get the move done, you can make sure you're happy with it all! :hugs:

Sarah: I agree with you as even though I currently don't bring any/much money into our family income due to having to look after Lottie... I still have a 50% say in what happens in the house. In fact.. I have often a bigger say in what happens as I talk for both myself and Lottie. IE... today I told Mike we will be going to get her shoes as she has outgrown her current ones. He doesn't notice this as he's not always dressing her!! 

If Mike responded to me the way NY's DH did... I'd be just as furious!! 

NY: :grr: I'm hoping he comes home and sits and discusses some GOOD ideas with you and that by the time you guys have finiahed your discussions, he knows that you feel like you have no say in what goes on (which is unfair) and that he wants to help sort the situation and make you happy!! :flower: 

Dew: Oh man, those temps were a bit odd hun! I never did temping as I couldn't get myself into a routine fixed enough to make it work. In fact we only used OPK's once in one cycle in all my years of TTC. (hubby bought them the month before thinking we were pregnant.... he figured if he bought them then it would def mean I was pregnant! :rofl: sadly not the case... but next cycle we got our BFP)

Huggles: That's amazing that you found out as early as 12+6! :dance: 
We'll be staying team yellow again... it's a tough wait... so many days I wanted to know, but when one of you is DEAD against knowing... it makes it difficult! :haha: cos there's no way I could find out and keep it a secret from DH.

Sheryl: I like your names... Hope you get some say in the boys one! Fingers crossed you get the medical sorted! :hugs: PS... sure that your uterus is growing hun, hope the cramps have eased!

I hope that's everyone... sorry if I've left anyone off... completely not intentional! 

Mike didn't come home last night, he decided to crash at his friends house in London .... he was so drunk it was probably better :dohh: but I've told him tomorrow I get a lie in!! and i WILL stay in bed till gone 8am :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, thats brilliant news !!

Mummy 2 more days !!! yay... !!!!

well i finally was able to find the Heartbeat on the doppler.. at 12 +5 , here take a look !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXTIvB8PZUw


----------



## MummyCat

OMG OMG... Preethi that's awesome!!! :cloud9: 

PS... well done for getting the video up too! :dance: Thanks for sharing!! that's really lovely to hear your little one like that!! 


xxx


----------



## flyingduster

ooohhh, loving the video of the heartbeat! wow! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

it wasnt working in my normal video player and i have an account on youtube but no videos at all. this is my first one and i only uploaded it on youtube because that was the only way i could post it in here as my other ones were not working ! xxxx


----------



## NDH

:cloud9: amazing heartbeat Preethi


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok i have a question .. i know they say msg in large quantities is bad,, well today i made noodles at home the chinese way.. stirfried veggies in LOADS of butter, then added soy sauce, salt, oyster sauce and a hell load of ajinomoto aka msg.. because it gives it the chinese flavour. i then added boiled noodles and god was it yummy.. but is ajinomoto supposed to be really bad for the baby? there are different views about it everywhere and im confused as i have a lot of leftovers and do want to eat it tomorrow !


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry Ny, i think it was you or someone else who asked if id bought any baby items.. well i havent and dont intend to until maybe after 20 + weeks? im not sure i just dont think we should be shopping right now..because it still feels very early...

plus we are moving home this week etc.. so.. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Morning girls. Thanks for all thw kind advice and concern. We are still not speaking and he said some artful things to me last night so I plan to just keep my distance. I'm feeling sad and now also sick. Have a huge cold and can't stop coughing really hard. Worried about the baby now. Between crying so much and coughing so much I hope it pulls through with me. I also didn't eat but a cup of soup yesterday so really feeling bad for my bean. Think I'm calling in sick to work this evening. Not that I want to be with oh, but maybe he will come around. 

Preethi I have never heard of hat food which oh speak of so nooooo idea! Awesome that you found the hb. What did dh think of that ? We have ours video taped and recorded too with the iPhone but I have no idea how o do anything with them so wont bother. 

Ndh, yay for the wallet! Good luck with the house now. 

On a bright note, I realized yesterday that I have not spotted anything for over a week now and it was each day before! It's so nice to not have that goin on. Knock on wood.

Mummy I hope u got to sleep in today ! What a nice wife for letting him get wasted and pass out elsewhere! Hehe. Men. 

Preethi also, you are right about movig. I do think one person needs to be there for sure. 

Hi everyone else!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yea well he will keep coming and going on thursday, the day we plan to move as he will be in the same city..

dh was quite pleased about the hb too.. 

im so sorry you are feeling so bad ny.. i hope dh comes around.. and everything goes ok .xxx

tonight im going to go for our ritual saturday movie night, we're going to watch arthur.. russel brand is leading and he was so funny in get him to the greek so im looking forward to watching something that will have me laughing.. and lighten my mood in general. 

hope everyones doing well this weekend?


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> ok i have a question .. i know they say msg in large quantities is bad,, well today i made noodles at home the chinese way.. stirfried veggies in LOADS of butter, then added soy sauce, salt, oyster sauce and a hell load of ajinomoto aka msg.. because it gives it the chinese flavour. i then added boiled noodles and god was it yummy.. but is ajinomoto supposed to be really bad for the baby? there are different views about it everywhere and im confused as i have a lot of leftovers and do want to eat it tomorrow !

That sure sounds yummy to me :happydance:
About MSG, in general it's not a healthy ingredient and you can always skip without losing much flavor. I have eaten Chinese at various restaurants but my favorite is American chain PF Changs. So here's a little story...last year in summer, me and my girlfriend decided to visit a new Chinese place in the neighborhood...it looked fancy with nice ambience. We started off with Hot n Sour soup, It felt very salty but tasted good. After finishing soup we were waiting for our meal and having conversation when I started to feel weird like my neck was becoming stiff and arms were achy. I told my friend something is not right...I think I am gonna pass out. She asked me to have more water, I had water and tried to ignore my symptoms...continued with our chat....but the symptoms were overwhelming...I just got up from chair and I was like we have to go back home....basically my shoulders, neck, arms, back, even jaws...were achy and felt weirdly stiff...we left the restaurant, she drove me back (it was my car). She was terrified as I kept telling her that may be I am getting a heart attack...I had never felt this way before. After coming back home I wet my arms and face with cold water....drank lots of water and rested. In the meantime, my friend had started to feel some of the same symptoms but at lighter intensity so she could understand what I was going through. After about 20 mins i started to feel better and after about 1 hour I was almost normal and my friend too. We ate leftovers from fridge for lunch. Now we laugh about it all the time :dohh: it was some experience....we had our DHs worried who were both traveling that day so not around to see if we were fine. Finally, I googled my symptoms and found those are classic for MSG sensitivity. I informed the restaurant later, the manager had nothing kind to say :growlmad: So, since that day I haven't eaten Chinese and look for NO MSG sign on products. I didn't know I was MSG sensitive until that day. It could have been a combination of empty stomach, excessive heat and MSG, either ways PF Changs is the only place Chinese for me now. Thanks for reading the essay :hugs: :flower: :kiss:


----------



## Dew

We are going for Hannah movie today evening. Wanted to watch Arthur but DH can't stand the actor. We :sex: last night too and will try today as well. :happydance:

We had temp up to 60 deg F last week and it snowed last night and we are 'Back to December' (inspired from Taylor Swift song :winkwink:)

NDH: so happy for the good news.....good luck with the rest....wishing you get that house/apartment.

Take care everyone else....wish you happiness! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Yay Preethi for HB on Doppler. May I predict a boy for you :) :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

morning ladies!

sheryl: what kind of pain is it, like cramping? hoping it is just your uterus stretching. take it easy and have hubby pamper you! you are done work now right?

ny: sorry to hear about last night :-( men are not very good at confrontation, so dont take it tooo personally. one time me and hubby had a bad argument and he went for a drive. I was so annoyed that he left. but when he came back his head was clear and we talked it out.
and it is annoying that he suddenly thinking it is his idea to have an agent round, but thats ok, the positive thing is at least he is doing something! sounds like he didnt want to act like he had given in to you, but wanted to change his mind without feeling stupid. I think it means he has actually listened to you. but I hope you can still talk to him about how upset it makes you feel when he acts like you dont have a say as you dont contribute as much money wise, but you do so many other things for the relationship. 
even though my hubby has his snapping thing, he has so many good qualities that far overpower that. he is so involved in everything, he cooks for me, he is always doing something around the house and right now he is painting my office, he really is great. We do communicate well most of the time, just have those weird moments every now and then.
ok now Im catching up, what do you mean he said hurtful things to you last night? thats horrible. beany will be fine, just try and eat and get lots of rest. curl up with a good book or movie and forget about hubby for a while. lots of :hugs:

huggles: remind me when is your next scan? that would be very exciting if you found out that early again!

preethi: wow you are a technical machine now, uploading videos!!! that was so amazing to hear, awwwwww! but I would have liked for you to pop on at the end and say hi to us!!!
and thats very strange hubby is being like that with the movers, I would never allow some strangers to be in charge of my possessions either. and wow your baby is now the size of a plum, thats big!
sorry I dont know much about the food you are asking about, but I know that msg stuff is bad so you should try and limit or better still avoid it for sure.

NDH: omg I was so upset reading about the wallet and they so happy to hear someone turned it in....phew!! good luck with the app, what a co-incidence about the connection, FX that means its all fate. how are the symptoms?

mummy: hi! yes I often have more of a say in our relationship...I dont have the excuse of talking for a child, but I just say its because Im older!!!! so hubby is dead against not knowing the babies gender huh. I really would like to wait and be surprised, but some of me would like to know, to be able to picture the baby more and bond to them. I will see what my hubby wants as I could go either way.

dew: hope you get that egg! its very exciting! I have a whole week to go :growlmad:

AFM, I dont know why I find it annoying to temp. Im going to do it for this month and thats it! So we BD'd last night, hubby thinks the every other night thing is totally doable. the way the days work out is that I will hopefully get my smiley face next friday, and that is one of our non BDing nights, so we would do that night too. That way its great as I would have already BD's on the Thursday and will be the next day. If I dont get my smiley face till the Saturday it would mean I didnt BD on the friday, which is not as great of a scenerio. Regardless, doing it every other night means super sperm is up there all cycle long! and if I do this for 3 months and nothing then I will be fine going on clomid, as Ive given it a good try.
arent you preggies happy you dont have to do this anymore :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew.. thanks for the info on msg, i did read on that today and some people can be sensitive.. ive been eating msg in the form of crisps etc all my life and have had no issues.. but i did feel queasy from the meal could have been all that butter i put in !!

I think ill have to fall in love with you for predicting a boy.. its what i whole heartedly soooooooooooooooooooooooo really want.. i know i have to be grateful for whatever gender, but a boy would be really awesome.. always wanted one !

Sarah.. yay for your BD'ing last night !! lets hope those super spermies catch on to the egg.. we never bd'd everyday and it worked out in the end so i guess you dont really have to do it everyday ! i would be knackered !!

yea size of a plum. thats funny though.. because i dont really think its the size of a plum ! thats a bit of an exaggeration innit? :) its just what they post on the ticker because its funny.,they save navel orange at some week and then banana.. its crazy,.,

yes i am glad i dont have to bd like crazy but hey we were all there going crazy at some stage and im sure it will work out for you sooner than you think.. :) :babydust:

xxxx got some crazy twinges but not in my abdomen, in my upper stomach so it must be from something i ate..xx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- OH did admit to me that his friends are on my side with the house and he needed another perspective on it and he just doesn't want me to antagonize him with "see, told ya" kind of stuff. I am much better now about things. He asked which school district i'd like to be in for Ella and stuff today so he is getting there. I am so happy but now I do know that there may be hardships with getting out of this house. I do have some sense to me and know that when having a new baby, we may not get out of here before october when the baby is here so it may still be a bit of time. I am hopeful, but trying to be realistic so I don't end up freaking out on him so badly that I almost leave him. Sigh. Just hope we don't come to another road block now that we are sort of on the same page, I don't want him to realize its tough and change his mind because giving me hope is worse than leaving me with none. 

OH is so good to me in all other aspects, too, that I just really want him to realize that I am still here for him, making his baby, and that my contributions are not financial to the house, but all my finances from work go to things for my daughter that I wouldn't expect him to think of and take care of....clothes, food, school things, ordering things for soccer, girlscouts, cheerleading, etc. So I do make money, just don't make any for the housing bills since im not full time. I do contribute financially in a way though. Its tough being with someone like him because at the beginning of our relationship he knew I wanted to be a stay at home mom. But during a fight it is the lack of my contribution that he goes to and makes me feel very sad and worthless in all of this. So that was the hurtfulness I mentioned. I think I will talk to him about that at another time and let him know that it makes me feel like that when he says stuff like that. Right now we are tired of fighting and getting along nicely so don't feel like any more! I cant believe we had such a huge blow out it feels like I was watching some other couple.....I do think my hormones kinda took it and ran a little bit too though. I really gotta watch that. He calls me KooKoobear and sings a song about me living in a KooKoo tree. Lol. My daughter even likes to join in on the fun of teasing mommy. Nice! 

Sarah- I soooo hope you don't have to do this anymore too. Honestly, when you fall pregnant it is a huge relief that you don't have to work at trying anymore. Although, sometimes it gets a little boring since there's nothing that you are working towards anymore. Like the chase and anticipation is fun then there's a huge lull! But it sure beats the planning and trying. I am sending you some pregnancy vibes:) 

Mummy- I am more the one who wants to wait for the gender surprise but OH doesnt! I figured during our fight, that I was going to wait since I was mad at him and wouldnt have room to buy anything for baby anyways, but now think that I may give into him:) Im a softie. I just know how excited he truly is for this baby and he's like a child excited for christmas with everything to do with baby so I don't wanna take away him finding out the sex. BUT , if we have another, we are NOT finding out:) 

Dew- how are you enjoying our weather? What the heck???!? this is crazy MN weather. For everyone else- it is middle of april and supposed to be warm, and its like 38 degrees and snowed again. Not so fun. 

I am so dying of this cold and refuse to take anything for it because im very protective over my bean, anyone have any natural remedies for insane congestion, headache, sinus pressure, cough, achiness....etc. Also, has anyone ever had a cold that kind of makes your teeth achey? I have never and not sure if it is related or if this is some other issue! Yikes! Not just one tooth, but kind of my whole mouth feels achey. 

Sorry so long- I guess I had a lot to say. I will shut it now.


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- I am praying for a boy for you, but you would be soooo adorable with a mini girl that looks just like her pretty mommy:) 

I have a lot of abdominal cramping lately becuse im not really "going" regular. So the day I finally do, its very painful. Maybe your tummy is just upset?


----------



## sherylb

I am not "going" regularly either. I think it's gotten a bit better though. I think I go about every 3rd day.

Sarah, yes I am off work now. I am sure it was fine as I felt it a little this morning and it's gone away again. I went garage sale shopping with MIL while DH is golfing with a friend this morning. I found some bright, colorful, large bibs that will be great for either sex.  2 for $.50 and they were new too.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol. Sheryl TMI but at the beginning mine was about that....now this last time I went 5 full days without. Finally on the 6th day. I didn't go for as many days as God took to create earth. Seems unhealthy to me.


----------



## sherylb

Well, I have also lost 7 lbs now so my eating habits have obviously changed over the past month.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow! I lost 3 or 4 depending on whose scale but now being 13 weeks i've still not gained any. Hope you start feeling better so you can eat, and get your system in motion.


----------



## sarahincanada

NY Im soooooo glad that you have both come to somewhat of an understanding.....thats a good sign that he did come around to thinking the same way. And I agree, the talk about contribution should wait for later, but its important to have. He should never bring that up again, he knew you wanted to be a stay at home mother and you do contribute ...I forgot you do work part time (doesnt matter where that money goes, its not like you are spending it all on yourself while he pays the shared bills) and even if you didnt have a job you contribute many other things Im sure. Perhaps when he sees how much you do for his baby he will realize. I hope also he wont change his mind about moving when he realizes all the work involved, but again when he sees his baby I have a feeling he will want to do everything for him/her, including moving into a safe house with more rooms :hugs:

sorry I dont know many alternative things, but my husbands family (polish) swear by garlic cloves for anything!! the thought makes me want to vomit but they always swallow it, I guess it doesnt smell so much when its not crunched up.

preethi Ive always wanted a boy too, as Im 1 of 3 girls and my sister had 2 girls. but a little girl would be amazing too, its only a very slight preference if I could choose!

Im excited for the first person to learn of the gender on this thread! Im guessing Huggles will be the first!


----------



## Huggles

Sarah my next scan is 4 May. I'll be 10+6 then.

The earliest I would find out the gender would be at the NT scan which is likely to be around 20 May. I'm really hoping we get a peak.
If they say it's a boy then i'll take it as correct, but if they say it's a girl I'll wait until a bit later (16/20 weeks) before taking it as definite - because boys are much easier to see clearly than girls.
If they say it's a boy it's almost always a boy, but if they say it's a girl there's still a chance it's a boy if that makes sense. My cousin was told with her son that it was another girl right up until she was about 30/32 weeks pregnant!

I'll be having lots of scans next month though cos i have my 11 weeks scan on 4 May, then the NT scan will be around 20 May (still need to book the appointment - we'll book it on 4 May), then i go back to my gynae really soon after that one (like 23 May) for one last scan and check and appointment etc before he puts the stitch in that week. So 3 scans (2 with gynae and 1 with specialist) and one op (the stitch) all in May, followed by a week off for recovery.


----------



## nypage1981

I could find out at 16 weeks probably which would be in 3 weeks but not sure how that goes cuz on my schedule its a doctors appointment. So not sure if thy wait until 20 weeks then.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hey ladies, good morning.. Nyp, im so glad things are working out.. it usually dosent go on for long, at the end, couples do usually come to a resolution and im glad your dh is working towards it ! :hugs:

my toilet runs are not a problem trust me... i go everyday and many times too.. sorry tmi..

so thats not an issue. this was some crazy cramping on my upper abdomen but im just going to ignore it as it has not been there today.

Sarah.. yes, in my family i have an older sister and a younger brother so two girls, plus my mums siblings are three girls ! and my cousins are two girls and one boy too.. plus we do have a lot of girls born in our family so my mum would also like a boy and she has a feeling it is going to be a boy.. guess i will just have to wait and find out.. although when i look at the scan, i dont know why i dont feel like its a girl, i expected a girl baby scan to have soft features and stuff? i dont know.. !!

have a nice day everyone.. im off to spanish class. xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

i have a question for the pregnant ladies.. are any of you BDing at all?? we have not dtd since we found out.. feb 22nd.. its been 12 weeks and 6 days, i will be 13 weeks tomorrow the reason we are not Bding is because if i bleed due to irritation of cervix or whatever its just going to cause me unnecessary worries, but i was just wondering.. it is hard though being celibate for so long ! there are other ways im sure but still ..


----------



## sherylb

We haven't since we found out and DH hasn't said a word about it.


----------



## nypage1981

No we aren't either because of all my spotting. I spotted every day for 5 weeks and quite frankly could not handle doin something that may cauae spotting right now. It is hard but I hope to relax soon. Maybe.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yea its totally not worth all the worry and bleeding, even though spotting can be extremely normal, its better not to cause all that worry..


----------



## flyingduster

haha, well we did BD once, but it was in the spur of the moment and not a word was said, we just did! But other than that it's just been *cough* mutual helping *cough* to satisfy desires without having to do anything strenuous.... lol! It's more because I've been feeling bloated and gross, and the whole act of BD was unappealing to me (though DH sure is keen!)


----------



## MummyCat

Yep we have twice... mostly because my husband is a nightmare if he has too long between it! :grr:

but I've not been well lately... so we haven't had for a couple weeks! x


----------



## sherylb

Tonight my friend is teaching me how to make this awesome homemade salsa. So we are having a dinner party at her house with steaks, baked potatoes, green beans, chips and fresh salsa. And I am in a cooking mood so I am making fresh chocolate chip cookies. So hard not to be able to eat the raw cookie dough. I had just a little to make sure the new recipe was ok but put the beaters and mixing bowls straight into soapy water.


----------



## nypage1981

Yum! My daughter just decorated some adorable Easter cookies so that was fun and messy. She cried when OH left for Colorado so I had to get her mind off of it and messy fronting and cookies did the trick! 

This is the first time my hunny is leaving while I'm pregnant and im feeling so much more protective over him than I used to. I can't wait for him to call me safe on the ground. He is making me Skype while he is away so he can see me listen to bean' s heartbeat each night:)


----------



## MummyCat

Awww.... we Skype with our folks DAILY!! 

Ella sounds too lovely!!! :cloud9:

So........ it's scan day!!! 3 hours till scan!!! I'm heading straight to the zoo after the scan as we're attending a birthday party, but I'll have a few friends that will be able to update my journal... so anyone who's desperate to know, if you take a look at my journal after about 12ish UK time, there will hopefully be an update.

Of course i'll pop on this thread and update you once I'm home (and share the pic with you all)!! xxxx


----------



## NDH

Yay for scan Mummy! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck Mummy! How exciting to meet your bean today! I will be at work for the next 10 hours and don't get to check this while im there since people are always around me and its not exactly something I want people reading over my shoulder! So, I won't probably be able to see the results for a very long time but I am thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else. I will talk later have a good day.


----------



## Huggles

Here's a text update that was posted in MummyCat's journal:

"Just had scan! All is perfect! Baby (just one) was wriggling around like mad! Just waiting for bloods and to find out confirmed due date! Xxxx"


----------



## StillWaiting

Hi Sarah, Just checking in. I'm at work, but just wanted to post that for the second month in a row I have a positive. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Okay...3. :blush: That's the addict in me. Hopefully now this one will stick. Otherwise, if you hear on the news that some crazy chic in Virginia has gone through every grocery store and pharmacy in the the state, smashing all of the shelves holding HPTs, :grr: I just want you to know, it wasn't me. :haha:


----------



## Huggles

ooh, exciting StillWaiting! Fx'd it sticks!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

congratulations still waiting !! thats amazing news !!

Mummy, brilliant news about the baby.. so happy for you :cloud9:

you must feel so much relief after waiting for so long.. its all so worth it .. :hugs:

i will be heading to your journal..

AFM, 13 WEEKS TODAY.. yay.. quite excited, i could take this as second tri, but im not going to until 14 weeks !

Ny, you are only one day away from second tri.. so excited for you !!

hope everyone else is doing ok, we will be busy this week as the move is confirmed on thursday to the new place.

:hugs: to everyone.xxx


----------



## Dew

Nice to read some happy stories on the thread :)

Mummy:Big Congrats on your first scan...must feel awesome :happydance:

Congrats Stillwaiting! Wish you lots of good luck!

NDH: Goodluck with apartment today and update us on your symptoms....FXed for your BFP!

Take care you'll!


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya ladies... and HEY Stillwaiting! :kiss:

Thanks for posting the update Huggles :flower:

All went well, took ages to get the measurements as baby wouldn't stop wriggling!! 
Here is the little monkey! (Scan not great as they made me empty my bladder to get it to sit in the right position for nuchal test)


----------



## flyingduster

awwww, yay mummy! It's totally amazing watching it move around isn't it!? I was in love before the scan, but OMG, I'm waaaaay in love now!! lol! So happy for you!


And stillwaiting; YAY!!!! Congrats!!!

Preethi; woooot! 13 weeks!! Is the time flying for you in hindsight? For me it seems like it'll be AGES till the 20 week mark (halfway, another scan, and being able to feel bub move!) but then I remember thinking at 4 weeks that it was gonna be SOOOOOOOOO long till 14 weeks too, and that's flown by WAY faster than I thought! lol.


I have to go to work now, I'm feeling reeeeeeeaally blah at the moment, I'd be quite happy to go to bed and sleep for a week. SOOOO looking forward to a 4-day weekend for easter this weekend! My little sister is staying down with us, so we'll be taking her home on friday, but other than that there's no plans for the rest of the long weekend! woot!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun!! It was just awesome!!!! :cloud9:

Hope you enjoy the time with your sister! I wrote a lovely long reply, but the site crashed! :grr:


----------



## NDH

H mummy, gorgeous scan! Look at the face, can't believe how clear the features are already on a normal u/s.

Dew thanks - af due in two days and should hear about the house either tomorrow or Thursday as well. Hoping for a double good news week but I'll be happy with one or the other too (preferably :bfp: I can rent anything, doesn't matter if I truly love it - I'll be to ecstatic to care where I live lol)


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone :hi:

sorry I have been MIA, my hubby was painting my office so my computer was taken apart, so I just read posts on my phone here and there.

Mummy I was thinking about you today and so happy to see baby is growing and thriving!! ooooh I wonder if we are looking at a boy or girl, its so wild to think we dont know.
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

ive been having terrible headaches all week, so going to lie down now. hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> H mummy, gorgeous scan! Look at the face, can't believe how clear the features are already on a normal u/s.
> 
> Dew thanks - af due in two days and should hear about the house either tomorrow or Thursday as well. Hoping for a double good news week but I'll be happy with one or the other too (preferably :bfp: I can rent anything, doesn't matter if I truly love it - I'll be to ecstatic to care where I live lol)

FX'd NDH!! argghhh the last few days of waiting are the worst. have you been testing at all? and good luck with the house, I hope this week will be a GREAT one for you! [-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

StillWaiting said:


> Hi Sarah, Just checking in. I'm at work, but just wanted to post that for the second month in a row I have a positive. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Okay...3. :blush: That's the addict in me. Hopefully now this one will stick. Otherwise, if you hear on the news that some crazy chic in Virginia has gone through every grocery store and pharmacy in the the state, smashing all of the shelves holding HPTs, :grr: I just want you to know, it wasn't me. :haha:

yay!!!! can you upload a photo! Im so excited for you! hollymonkey just got her BFP too!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

my friend hollymonkey from my first thread on here (mummy, babyhopes and ny you might remember her?) just got her bfp! she MC'd a couple of months ago and so Im praying this one sticks, seems very likely based on other people on here. she also made me realize that Im probably ovulating on easter sunday!
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## NDH

I did test on Friday cause I was feeling really nauseous and my journal friends pressured me to, :bfn: of course, not surprising at 7-9 dpo. Today is 10-12 dpo and I resisted testing this morning. 

I'm not feeling anyhing at all - no cramps like AF is lurking, no bloating, no sore boobies, nothing :shrug: my nipples were crazy itchy yesterday and the day before though.

Despite the lack of Aaf signs though, in my heart of hearts I'm fully expecting her to arrive. I just don't feel pregnant.
If we find out our application for the house was approved tomorrow, then I'll also take a hpt, but if we are denied I'll wait as I can't handle double bad news lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy- so happy for you!:happydance::happydance: That is such a good scan. Mine was really hard to get a good profile picture and back of the neck picture for the NT scan also. They almost had to do internal to get a good view of them both together but finally she shook my tummy up really hard and it worked! Lol. She was having me cough, and the whole nine yards. 

Sarah haha! You need to make like bunny rabbits do that day:) So close already! I love having you as a TTC friend becasue for some reason I feel like your cycles go so fast and then that means you make time go fast for me as well! Im sure to you they don't seem to go by fast, sorry:) :hugs: I remember her and thats awesome! FX'd for her! 

Baby- I just teared up when you reminded me im almost 14 weeks.:cloud9: OMG! I almost just peed my pants. Never thought i'd be here. Never, Ever, Ever. I feel so lucky right now. Ok, im going to cry again I think. Good luck with the move! Hope it goes smoothly. 

Ndh- Got my everything crossed for you. Oh the anticipation!

My cold is starting to go away a bit, but I have red, dry skin all under my poor nose from blowing it so I look more pathetic now than I did! Its great.


----------



## NDH

So just after posting that I was feeling nothing at all I got both niggling AF cramps AND a metallic taste in my mouth :dohh: I've had the metallic taste once before though and AF arrived.


----------



## nypage1981

And i've never had a metallic taste in my mouth at all!


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow mummy, brilliant scan at 11 weeks, are you sure youre not further on..? bub looks more than 11 weeks !! :cloud9:

sarah.. yaya for bding.. so hoping you get your bfp this cycle, and praying for NDH and dew too !!

Ny, you all all rights to start tearing.. i can imagine what it must be like for you.. !!

Flying.. 20 weeks is such a long wait.. but you know i wont be waiting that long !! i will be travelling for two weeks from the 6th of may so am hoping to get checked when i get back to make sure everything is ok !!

sarah , i totally remember hollymonkey !! she got married as well recently !! amazing news !! i will be on her profile congratulating her !

AFM, nothing to report, very light cramping when i wake up, heaviness in my body like Af, and sore boobs which im 100 % sure is from the progesterone pills as its listed as a side effect... hope everyone is doing ok ! :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

heh, NDH, ya know I got a silly little smile on my face when I read "In my heart of hearts I'm fully expecting her to arrive. I just don't feel pregnant."

I remember CLEARLY thinking, during that last week before my BFP, that while I still hoped for a BFP, I _really _didn't think I was pregnant at all. I didn't feel at ALL preg, physically or emotionally. I just felt very chilled about it really, I wasn't preg, but oh well, nothing I could do now but wait for AF and start the next cycle.... haha! Looks like my next AF is gonna be a loooooooooooooooonnnng wait!!!!! lmao!

I'm soooo excited for you hun! Keep a level head, but have a little hope too. Can't wait for you to join us! :D


And Sarah & Dew of course we can't wait for you to join us toooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! :D heh, go like bunnies Sarah!!! :D


Dew, you must be getting closer to AF too?! FX!!!


ny! 14 weeks is so close! Only a couple of days to go, and YES of COURSE you'll get there, and much further beyond hun! :D :D


baby, 20 weeks is less than 7 weeks away for you, and look you've already gone 13 weeks so it'll seem like nothing in hind sight I'm sure! Can't wait!!!! :D


----------



## Huggles

That's an amazing scan pic!


----------



## MummyCat

Morning!!! 

Sarah... I'm SUPER thrilled for StillWaiting and HollyMonkey!! :dance: Brilliant news for both of them! I remember them well from Sept last year!! 

Thanks ladies for the lovely comments about the scan... Preethi they dated me as 12w 2d at the scan. :hugs: so you're right... it looks bigger than an 11 week baby :D 

NDH... I'm keeping everything firmly crossed for you hun... :dust: I really hope this is your month!! BFP and your new place would be just perfect! :cloud9:

Sarah I hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good!! xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

ive had some af pains today, slight twinges here and there and a bad back, hope its all the normal uterus stretching pains !

well got a call from the hospital, marcus is not available on the 4th so my scan is on the 3rd, yay, one day closer.. i wasnt able to find the HB yesterday, it was moving around like crazy..


just looking forward to going to the uk for a nice break for 2 weeks, visiting friends and will be taking my doppler for reassurance, hoping i can find the HB then.

:hugs: to all..


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- is that appointment your 16 week one? We don't get a scan at ours... how come you have a scan for that one? Sorry you are so crampy. That stinks. Are you all ready for your move? Its also too bad you aren't hearing the baby on doppler. When was the last time? I end up finding mine each day. I sometimes have to be patient and try for a while, and sometimes its super easy. I'd be running into the doctors office if I couldnt find it for a day! I so cannot wait until we feel the baby moving in there!

Mummy- nice that they bumped you up in dates! Did lottie come along? 

I am starting to feel kind of bad/scared that im the only one who has not been bumped forward in dates at all. As a matter of fact, i was bumped BACK a week at the beginning and not moved forward:( Im scared. 

But, im 14 weeks tomorros:dance::yipee::drunk:

Haha, well, I wish on that last one. Kind of missing my red wine, not gunna lie! Me and OH used to go on nice dates to sushi and have lotsa wine and sushi rolls and maguros and I miss that!


----------



## Huggles

Ny my scan also put me back a week, although i haven't adjusted my ticker to show it. Last time my first two scans each put me back a week but then at 12+6 baby suddenly measured spot on. So i'm sticking with my dates according to LMP.
Don't worry too much about it and congrats on reaching second tri!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Huggles! One more day! 

My ticker is actually from my scan dates. I didn't ever make one before a few scans so i've always gone by that and not LMP since right away at 7 weeks they put me back to 6. So each 2 scan after that has been right on with the first scan, but still not put forward to match my LMP. Its so scarY!


----------



## Huggles

How long are/were your cycles? Maybe you ov later than the "general" CD 14 which means that you would have implanted later as well, which means baby would be "younger".
I konw I only ov on CD 18 (or 17?) so i think that's why mine generally measures a bit behind.


----------



## nypage1981

I honestly have NO idea when i ovulated for that cycle. I missed it on my opk's and thought that I didn't ovulate. The cycle before that one was around 34-35 days so i suppose i've got kind of a long cycle? I just hope I ovulated really late and that's all it is.


----------



## Huggles

If your cycle was around 34-35 days then you very probably ov'd around CD 20 which would be about a week later than a person with a 28/30 day cycle. And the general way of working out EDD's using LMP is based on a 28 day cycle with CD 14 ov. So if you ov'd a week later you woudl also have implanted a week later which would make baby a week younger! So all perfect!


----------



## NDH

Ny, don't worry about having measured behind an not caught up yet. The important thins is that your bean has consistently been measuring where it ought from the first dating scan, so all is well and normal.

Afm, I think AF will be here in the morning, or some time tomorrow anyway. I can smell her coming, which is weird to say but true. Hoping I'm wrong, but I'm also not holding out much hope of joining you preggos this month... One more April ovulation coming up (ok technically May bu tmy fertile window starts in April next cycle)


----------



## nypage1981

Oh thanks so much girls! This is why I love this thread, for everyone who just makes you feel so much better:) 

Huggles, your timeline does seem to make sense! I think I got my bfp before my af was even due only because I didn't know if I was late yet or not. I have screwy cycles sometimes!

NDH- I sure hope your sense of smell is off then:) Stay away AF, I really want another bfp on this thread. Good things need to happen to good people !


----------



## babyhopes2323

marcus actually said he would see me in 4 weeks after my 12 week scan. i said that i was travelling on the 6th so would like to be checked before that, and he agreed so i get checked at 15 weeks, and then ive told him that after my trip id like to get checked as well so that would be around the 3rd week or 4th week of may. so that would be around 18 weeks and then 20 weeks. 

i suggested getting checked earlier and the docs have no problem after all, they are just giving you a scan and you feel assured about it, as long as the insurance is paying, what do the docs care?

thats how im getting my scan.

ive been having those weird twinges in my abdomen all day and my lower back is killing me seriously. i hope these twinges are normal. they feel like contractions but very slight ones.. very very very slight.. like pulls and pains.. kinda worried, but hope it stops soon !

Mummy, that baby certainly looked 12 weeks and maybe your ticker was still old thats why i was confused. x


----------



## babyhopes2323

i have to go to the doctors tomorrow :cry: im experiencing burning sensations down there.. and as ive mentioned we have not dtd at all since finding out, although other things that really does not involve much with anything down there. sorry if tmi... but any time its vaguely touched, even by myself during showers for cleaning or etc, im going through burning sensations and am so worried about an infection. i dont have UTI as ive been tested for it,. but am so worried about anything else i may have.. and they say that any infection you have down there can totally affect the baby.. so i have a 11:30 appointment but not with my doc as their appointment section is closed for the day and its not possible to see marcus tomorrow , id have to book it well in advance.. so im going to this lady near my mums who ive been seeing before and ill take the report down to marcus... im so worried.. :cry:


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry to hear that preethi. Hope it turns out ok for you. I am sure your baby is being protected in there just fine.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear that babyhopes. Fx'd it's nothing too bad :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Baby, I have read that yeast infection is common in pregnancy....have you had one before? I am not sure the symptoms or how it feels i havent' had one, but this may be it, and all stories i've heard of babies were just fine.


----------



## MummyCat

nypage1981 said:


> Mummy- nice that they bumped you up in dates! Did lottie come along?
> 
> I am starting to feel kind of bad/scared that im the only one who has not been bumped forward in dates at all. As a matter of fact, i was bumped BACK a week at the beginning and not moved forward:( Im scared.

Yep she did... she was an angel :D When I fell pregnant with Lottie I was on 35 day cycles. At my 12 week scan they dated me back a week and all was fine!! :hugs: 



NDH said:


> Afm, I think AF will be here in the morning, or some time tomorrow anyway. I can smell her coming, which is weird to say but true. Hoping I'm wrong, but I'm also not holding out much hope of joining you preggos this month... One more April ovulation coming up (ok technically May bu tmy fertile window starts in April next cycle)

Argh... hope your sense of smell is off! :D :flower:


Preethi... I hope you are okay my lovely! :hugs: let us know how it goes!! xxxx


----------



## flyingduster

ny, I have (had!) 35 day cycles prior to my BFP too, and I charted my temps so I KNOW that I ovulated on CD21. So when I was calculating my dates I used my ov date, NOT my LMP. Every time I used my LMP it would put me a week further along than I knew I possibly could be, cos it was calculating ov at cd14, not cd21! Literally a FULL week difference.

My doc wasn't interested in my ov date, he only wanted to know my LMP, and I TOLD him it'd make your dates wrong though. He said that's ok, scans will show where you are anyway. Ugh. My midwife thankfully listened to me though, and while she had it in her records my LMP (cos that's the only room they have) she believed me that my dates were correct! Actually the hospital where I was getting my scan gave me an initial scan date too early, so i changed it to a later date, they called me back saying no, it'll be too late, you'll be too close to 14 weeks by then. My midwife confirmed to them to believe me and go with _my_ dates, not my LMP, they did, and I was utterly perfectly spot on in the dates! lol!


If I didn't chart my temps though, I'd have NOOOOOOOOO idea when I ov'd, and I'd have had to go with my LMP. My LMP would put me a week further along than the scans would prove though, so I'd have been put back a week too (and never caught up!) it's ONLY because I KNOW when I O'd that I know my dates are right... And I've not been put forwards at all either! lol. My dates are my dates, and I know them without a doubt! lol.


Preethi, I hope all is ok there... I'm sure it is! Let us know how you go! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I also O on CD 21 so I know how you feel. My doctor's office seems to understand my dates and be ok with them. Haven't actually been able to see the doctor yet though. I was waiting on Medicaid and it appears I will have to reapply or do something else if DH doesn't hear from this new job he applied for soon.


----------



## nypage1981

Flying- thanks! Yea, I had a feeling I would be put back some from LMP due to my not perfect cycle, guess I just thought I should be moved forward by 12 weeks! 

I am just happy to be here so I need to stop finding something to obsess about! 

Sheryl- I sure hope our insurance gets figured out soon. You probably have to go in at 10 weeks right? Did you order a doppler? 

Hope everyone else is doing well! I am being a lazy "bean holder" today and not into doing much. I fished out a pair of maternity jeans I ordered too soon with my miscarriage and they already fit. Ugh. Cept they're kinda short. So now I need to try and find long length ones. At least Im not restricted to yoga pants anymore!


----------



## Dew

Ideally ovulation occurs 14 days before AF due date....so it explains why 35 day cycle will have CD21 as ovulation day.


----------



## sherylb

Still a little bummed about the assistance. Hoping DH will get the job his resume was submitted for today now that he passed his test and has the certification all the jobs require.


----------



## NDH

Oh my gosh - I have a line! There's definitely a second line on my test! Faint but totally visable! I don't know yet if it showed up on the camera but I totally have my first ever :bfp: I told DH in the middle of a raid and he got off and asked if I was sure and said "first thing you have to do is take another test to be sure" (Oh my practical hubby) and then he said "yay we don't fail".

I can barely type this I'm shaking so much.


----------



## sherylb

My CVS test worked really well when I got a line on my I/C.


----------



## NDH

Don't have a CVS here. I am going to go buy a proper one to be extra certain, but I've taken enough to know that that's a line. It's a bit darker that my OPKs are when I'm not near ovulation.


----------



## nypage1981

Wooohoooooo!a NdH I'm so thrilled to have you join as a bump buddy. This thread is amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> Oh my gosh - I have a line! There's definitely a second line on my test! Faint but totally visable! I don't know yet if it showed up on the camera but I totally have my first ever :bfp: I told DH in the middle of a raid and he got off and asked if I was sure and said "first thing you have to do is take another test to be sure" (Oh my practical hubby) and then he said "yay we don't fail".
> 
> I can barely type this I'm shaking so much.

OMG!!! That's SO AWESOME! I can sure imagine how you must be feeling at the moment...so so happy for you...you gotta trust me :hugs: hoping it's a sticky....all the way!! More hugs :hugs: :hugs:!!!

I had a feeling :happydance: :happydance: :flower:


----------



## NDH

I can't stop staring at my test lol. I can't believe after over two years I'm finally in the :bfp: club. I honestly was thinking I was out and totally expected a :bfn: I started crying and had to tell hubby even though it totally wasn't the way I planned. But I wanted him to know first but couldn't keep from sharing the news all over BnB lol. I never got around to buying a digi yet.

I'm gonna go make my ticker now. Or should I wait for confirmation from another test?


----------



## feelsnirvana

hi everyone!!!

I am new to this site, and I really need some advice. I think I may be pregnant and I would like to share my story, and hopefully hear some advice and stories. So here is mine;

I normally have a 25d cycle. On day 12 of my cycle after working out I noticed bright red blood coming out of me ( tmi, im sorry!!!) There were some bright red clotting, not knowing what it was I put in a tampon ( I wont do this again! ) a couple hours later I checked again and the bleeding had turned brown and light. I put another tampon in and went to bed. the next morning the bleeding was done. I was wondering if its normal to ovulate a little early, and I was thinking this may be implamentation bleeding. But then i was thinking about it and day 12 is too early to be implamentation. So i think i may have experienced decidual bleeding. Does this normally occur before implamentation? I noticed slight cramping the morning of the bleeding.
The cramps went away while i was bleeding, but i have had what feels like electric twinges in my lower abdomen for the last two weeks. I have had slight waves of nausea every now and then. Ive been tired, hungry, and bbs are heavy. My main question is decidual bleeding common before implamentation? My period is due in two days and I am waiting to test until then. Cant wait for someone to answer!!!!


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> I can't stop staring at my test lol. I can't believe after over two years I'm finally in the :bfp: club. I honestly was thinking I was out and totally expected a :bfn: I started crying and had to tell hubby even though it totally wasn't the way I planned. But I wanted him to know first but couldn't keep from sharing the news all over BnB lol. I never got around to buying a digi yet.
> 
> I'm gonna go make my ticker now. Or should I wait for confirmation from another test?

I would confirm with digi ASAP :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Thanks Dew - just waiting on you and Sarah now - oh I hope you both get yours very soon!

Darn I wish I'd ordered digis online ages ago - they're so expensive in the stores here - like $25 for one. Also the line is faint, so what if it doesn't get picked up on a digi yet?


----------



## sherylb

feelsnirvana said:


> hi everyone!!!
> 
> I am new to this site, and I really need some advice. I think I may be pregnant and I would like to share my story, and hopefully hear some advice and stories. So here is mine;
> 
> I normally have a 25d cycle. On day 12 of my cycle after working out I noticed bright red blood coming out of me ( tmi, im sorry!!!) There were some bright red clotting, not knowing what it was I put in a tampon ( I wont do this again! ) a couple hours later I checked again and the bleeding had turned brown and light. I put another tampon in and went to bed. the next morning the bleeding was done. I was wondering if its normal to ovulate a little early, and I was thinking this may be implamentation bleeding. But then i was thinking about it and day 12 is too early to be implamentation. So i think i may have experienced decidual bleeding. Does this normally occur before implamentation? I noticed slight cramping the morning of the bleeding.
> The cramps went away while i was bleeding, but i have had what feels like electric twinges in my lower abdomen for the last two weeks. I have had slight waves of nausea every now and then. Ive been tired, hungry, and bbs are heavy. My main question is decidual bleeding common before implamentation? My period is due in two days and I am waiting to test until then. Cant wait for someone to answer!!!!

I didn't have noticeable red after AF. Could it be that was when you O'd??


----------



## NDH

Sorry for missing your post in the midst of my excitement Nirvana.

If you bled on CD12 I'd say chances of it being anything other than ovulation spotting or an irritated cervix are very slim. 12dpo bleeding could be implantation, but CD12 is when I would be expecting ovulation to occur with 25 day cycles (mine have always been 23-26 day).


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

man Ive been busy, but good thing is its making the days go quicker and O is coming soon!
today Ive got a sore throat so Im thinking I might be coming down with something grrrrrr.
you guys talking about LMP and dates is so confusing, and Im afraid I just gloss over. I guess I will understand it all one day!!

NY: Im glad I am making your time go faster! for me, its not going fast. Well this week is kinda. but the other day I started feeling a bit down about not being pregnant yet as it seems like ages and some people have had 2 bfps (bfp, MC then bfp) already in the time Ive been trying. But then I reminded myself this is my first cycle after my operation and snapped out of it. my operation seems ages away, but it hasnt been. also I dont want to put all my hopes into thinking I am going to immediately get pregnant now Mr P has gone. They say a healthy couple has a 25% chance of getting pregnant and my age group is 15%, so reality tells me it still may take some time, and thats ok.
Im so happy that most of you are starting to enter 2nd tri, and that seems fast to me and probably slow to you. Its like Kylarsmom who I would talk to before, she now has a big bump and it doesnt seem like that long ago she got her bfp.

NDH: hope that AF stays away, Ive not heard of people smelling it and Im hoping instead you have pregnancy smell! any news on the house?
OMG just continued reading and OMG!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
sounds like your BFP and I hope tomorrow to see a photo!!

Babyhopes: awwww hope its nothing, please let us know tomorrow I will be thinking about you.

Sheryl: good luck with hubbies job search, hope he finds something fantastic so you can be worry free all your pregnancy


----------



## NDH

Here's the photo of today's IC. Took me ages to remember where my cable was for the camera.

Buying a proper one to take tomorrow, and ordered a digi online which will probably take a week to get here, but I don't have $25 for a digi lol. I wish I hadn't counted myself out and ordered one ages ago. Oh well.
 



Attached Files:







038.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dew

NDH: I am usually really bad at reading that type of tests on the forum but I do see a shadow, in fact two, and hoping that is your BFP line! Keeping FXed for your digital tomorrow!!


----------



## NDH

It is hard to see more than a shadow on that pic (on the original, not the small one the forums post) it's clear and pink, as it is irl, but that pic does make it look very shadowy. But as long as I know it's there is all that matters to me :D


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Here's the photo of today's IC. Took me ages to remember where my cable was for the camera.
> 
> Buying a proper one to take tomorrow, and ordered a digi online which will probably take a week to get here, but I don't have $25 for a digi lol. I wish I hadn't counted myself out and ordered one ages ago. Oh well.

I can see a shadowy line, cameras dont seem to pick up colour on these tests that well. so you cant buy digitals in the shops near you or they are cheaper online? 

:happydance: Im so happy, was just thinking its about time we got a bfp on this thread!!!!


----------



## sherylb

Yep that is definately there. You may take another I/C in 2 days and your line should get darker. 

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/1BEADF4020.jpg My 4+0 after less than a minute

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/90F28ED83D.jpg My 5+4 before I even pulled it out of the cup


----------



## NDH

I can buy a digi in the shops - but not the kind that tells you how many weeks. And from what I remember, it was $25. Can't remember if that was for one or two though. I'm going out today or tomorrow and will buy another test to take on Friday, and another on Easter Sunday morning, and then ICs will have to do me til my digi arrives.

HA! My thermometer with 10 OPKs and 10 more HPTs will be arriving in the mail today or tomorrow lol.


----------



## Ashtree

i will be december 20th is the due date so its pushing toward the end of the year.


----------



## sherylb

We aren't really hung up on due dates here. It's more a discussion thread.


----------



## feelsnirvana

Please someone help!
:)


----------



## feelsnirvana

Sheryl: I think i was ovulating on CD12 but i have never had ovulation spotting before. I didnt know it was that common, I also thought i may have ovulated early!!!!! :D 

NDH: I am sorry too! I just realized that i had replys. Well i guess i have to wait two days..or maybe test tomorrow..Did you find some good news????? Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

I have no idea what decidual bleeding is but if you are actually cd12 then this is not implantation bleeding. Implantation bleeding is usually 7 or more dpo and not heavy. You probably had a cyst burst.


----------



## feelsnirvana

Well thanks anyways. If anyone knows anything about decidual bleeding please let me know!


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> We aren't really hung up on due dates here. It's more a discussion thread.

LOL I think people see the thread title and come on and just post their reply! it looks very weird to us, makes sense to them! there was someone who came on and just said 'me!' referring to the thread title :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

feelsnirvana said:


> Well thanks anyways. If anyone knows anything about decidual bleeding please let me know!

I had to look it up as I had no idea what it was, and its to do with pregnancy but I wouldnt think you were pregnant at CD12? I had ovulation spotting before but it was literally one wipe. Ive also had weird cycles where I didnt ovulate and had a period 2 weeks after the last one. So not sure what that could be, keep us posted!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Thanks Dew - just waiting on you and Sarah now - oh I hope you both get yours very soon!

its funny, I always thought Id be the last of everyone to get their BFP and its happened! its kind of spooky that it has ended up that way, but the good news is that in my scenerio I do get my bfp eventually. Im the last of the original posters, glad I have Dew around, but hopefully it will be long for her either. This has been an amazingly lucky thread, so we just need 2 more BFPs to make it a truley amazing one
:kiss:


----------



## Dew

feelsnirvana said:


> Sheryl: I think i was ovulating on CD12 but i have never had ovulation spotting before. I didnt know it was that common, I also thought i may have ovulated early!!!!! :D
> 
> NDH: I am sorry too! I just realized that i had replys. Well i guess i have to wait two days..or maybe test tomorrow..Did you find some good news????? Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

OR may be you were pregnant from previous cycle :wacko: I know doesn't make much sense....hope you find an answer soon...good luck!


----------



## feelsnirvana

Thanks Sarah!!!! 

It was kinda heavy when i did bleed on D12. heavy enough to need a pad, only i didnt have any so used a tampon. Well I guess ill find out. I will keep you posted. I think tomorrow im going to buy a $ tree test ....


----------



## feelsnirvana

Thanks Dew!


----------



## Dew

NDH: it need not be the one which says 'pregnant 1/2/3 weeks' it can just read 'pregnant', some just answer in smiley, however pink line is great!! So happy for you!


----------



## Dew

Preethi: hoping you are doing fine girl! 

Sarah: I am positive you will get your BFP very soon...stay hopeful...continue with every other day BD plan and knee in air for at least half hour afterwards. I am right here with ya :flower: You are very special :flower: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Preethi: hoping you are doing fine girl!
> 
> Sarah: I am positive you will get your BFP very soon...stay hopeful...continue with every other day BD plan and knee in air for at least half hour afterwards. I am right here with ya :flower: You are very special :flower: :hugs:

and so are you, after what you have been through I think I might be even more excited at your bfp than my own :flower:

ok off to bd, although my husband was annoying me today and I dont feel like it!!! :dohh:


----------



## MummyCat

feelsnirvana said:


> hi everyone!!!
> 
> I am new to this site, and I really need some advice. I think I may be pregnant and I would like to share my story, and hopefully hear some advice and stories. So here is mine;
> 
> I normally have a 25d cycle. On day 12 of my cycle after working out I noticed bright red blood coming out of me ( tmi, im sorry!!!) There were some bright red clotting, not knowing what it was I put in a tampon ( I wont do this again! ) a couple hours later I checked again and the bleeding had turned brown and light. I put another tampon in and went to bed. the next morning the bleeding was done. I was wondering if its normal to ovulate a little early, and I was thinking this may be implamentation bleeding. But then i was thinking about it and day 12 is too early to be implamentation. So i think i may have experienced decidual bleeding. Does this normally occur before implamentation? I noticed slight cramping the morning of the bleeding.
> The cramps went away while i was bleeding, but i have had what feels like electric twinges in my lower abdomen for the last two weeks. I have had slight waves of nausea every now and then. Ive been tired, hungry, and bbs are heavy. My main question is decidual bleeding common before implamentation? My period is due in two days and I am waiting to test until then. Cant wait for someone to answer!!!!

Hiya! 

Sorry you are so confused... I would be too! Around CD12 would indicate to me it has to do with ovulation, though i've not heard of such heavy bleeding connected with ovulation, but then I'm no expert. Cramping is something i always get with ovulation, so maybe that's exactly what it was.

I hope you get some answers soon, I would consider having a chat with your doctor.


----------



## MummyCat

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

NDH... I'm THRILLED for you my lovely!!! HUGE HUGE HUGE Congrats :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: everyone!! 

Preethi you okay hun? 

All's fine here... have a busy morning so I best get on! Have a lovely day everyone! x


----------



## NDH

Thanks Mummy - I'm so excited to be joining you guys while most of you are still in first tri too. With EDD of 31 December I'm really cutting the 2011 baby close to the wire lol, could go either way.


----------



## flyingduster

omg! NDH!!!!! 
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

CONGRATS! A line is a line hun, and THAT, is a LINE! I know for a fact the line shows up MUCH clearer in real life than even a reasonable camera picks up, so to see it clearly (shadowy or not, it's still obviously there!) in a pic means it must be pretty clear in real life! A pale line doesn't matter, it's a LINNNNNEEEE!!! 

_seeeee_ I told you that feeling of NOT feeling pregnant is what made me think it! hahaha. YAY! 




feelsnirvana, I really don't know much about why you'd have bled either, I'd possibly also make a thread for it so that others can see (give it a descriptive title like "bled at CD12??") so that those who have more idea can see it and help (this thread seems to be a fairly small group of us here so not sure we'll be as much help as the wider community!!!) But I also agree that if you're worried, chat with your doctor.... :)




Sarah & Dew, you ladies will NOT be far behind, honest!! Sarah, keep up the every-other-day thing, even when you're not in the mood! It's worth it.... lol! I'm sure you'll catch that egg soon and there will be the BIGGEST party for our wonderful thread-starters BFP!!!!! hehe. And of course Dew we can't wait for your BFP too! Will you test before AF, or wait?? How are you feeling!?!




Preethi, I hope you're doing ok with the burning feelings??? :hugs:



And everyone else, I hope everyone is feeling wonderful!!! :D


----------



## Huggles

OMG NDH, congrats!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:
That's so awesome! And EDD of 31 Dec - that's totally cutting it right to the very end LoL. But so so so happy for you!


----------



## StillWaiting

MummyCat that was a beautiful scan picture!! Makes me giddy. So happy for you. :hugs:

NDH: I am a POS guru. I definitely see the shadow of a line. If nothing else, get yourself an FRER. I love those things. They take the question out.

Sarah: Easter Bunnies and O on the same day? Coincidence? I think not. Watch you have triplets. :haha: Best to get it all out in one go. Lots and lots of baby dust your way. :hugs:

BabyHopes: I pray that all is well with you. Waiting for the next post. 

As for me, I'm on day 28 of my cycle. Still no clue when I O'd as I have been NTNP for the last few months, considering the new job. So far so good. The tests are still positive. (Yes, I still can't help checking...) This is what I truly consider my two week wait. After a couple of chems, I am a little leery about considering myself full on prego until after I'm two weeks late. Last time I was 8 days late, but I got my BFP late too. Trying to find a way to upload my stick pics, but running out of time before work.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thank you so much ladies for all your concerns and wishes, well Nyp, its certainly not an yeast infection because she checked me out and couldnt see anything, she did take a swab though and made me pee in a cup to check for UTI or anything else.. i hope there is nothing there FX'D results come in three days so i will be phoning them on saturday and collecting it on sunday !

yeast infection is totally different and has more to do with discharge than what i was experiencing . 

i have not been burning all day so hoping its just good news and maybe must be from some water in my underwear?

NDH.. i have no words for how happy i am for you !!!!!!!!!!! you so deserve this after 27 cycles !!! and i see you have a ticker already.. does that mean you have confirmed your BFP with a digi or anything..? mine was a shadowy line a bit darker when i first got my bfp on 21st, when i mentioned i saw a line and i was bawling in tears even though i was not sure if it was a BFP., but sure enough with a digi and FMU, i got it confirmed..

:happydance: for you.. i am so totally psyched for you.... please confirm it soon and let us know.. this thread has truly been so lucky for all of us, and now im rooting for dew and sarah.. to get their BFP's as well..

welcome all the newcomers, ive been trying to read 5 pages and remember everything, but i cant..

Nyp:hugs: mummy:hugs: hope all of you are doing well. xxxx


this evening, im going to order a cake as my dads belated birthday dinner is on friday and we are taking him to a mexican place.. cactus cantina, supposed to be really good..

plus , ive got the movers coming tomorrow after spanish class at 11am so going to be extremely busy !!! got to get dh to make 10 boxes and start packing tonight, so thats what we will be doing.. going to be living in our new home from tomorrow !!

cant wait to take evening walks on the beach.. !!

will miss our current apartment though ! hugs to all, and i may not be able to come online after this evening because of all the shifting and having to diconnect our wireless, but will sort that out tomorrow in the new place ! 

:hugs: to all of you, im so happy for all of you on here. xxx


----------



## Huggles

Glad you saw the doctor and they're doing tests. And glad hte burning has stopped. Fx'd it's nothing xx

Wow, your house move seems to sudden! Going to be crazily busy and hectic for you but will be nice to be in a new home :hugs:

Enjoy your dad' birthday dinner!


----------



## NDH

It'll be at leas a week before I get a digi, but I'm going to the doctor on Tuesday. And I've had 4 clear as day lines now taken throughout the day with various dilutions of urine, and the same batch of tests Ive gotten 25+ bfn's on over the past several months, and most importantly no AF all day. As soon as I saw the first line this morning I knew it was real - no doubt what I was looking at, and the next two were even darker. The last one was very faint but with urine held barely an hour.


----------



## NDH

Oh wow Preethi sorry I forgot to scroll down - wow moving tomorrow already! Blessings! Hope it all goes smoothly and you have many more memories to make in the new house.

And I hope your burning problem gets resolved soon.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!
i just just popped on to see if babyhopes had posted, so sounds good that the burning has gone. and good luck with the move! will miss you if you are offline for a few days
NDH still so happy for you! and I cant believe you just might squeeze in a 2011 baby!
isnt it amazing we have this thread as a document of our journeys, not long ago a lot of you were so upset about bfns and the witch and now look at you all!
afm, I have a terrible sore throat, I cant believe Im sick after my op, my back pain and now this :dohh:
managed to keep up with the bding, last night hubby had already fallen asleep and so I just jumped ontop :blush: not the best position for spermies but I figured his supersperm will find its way and the next few sessions will definitely be on my back :winkwink:
dew remind me do you think you ovulated this past weekend? did you start temping? are you still :sex:
gotta get to work, will check in later


----------



## MummyCat

StillWaiting... YEY... this is a sticky one... has to be!! Hope to see some of those tests soon!! :hugs:

Crikey Natalie... you know how to cut it close.. .EDD of 31st Dec!! :rofl: LOVE IT!! Perhaps you might have one of the first 2012 babies!! :D 

Preethi glad you're doing a bit better... hope they find out what it is and best of luck with the move!!

Sarah... feel better soon hun! :flower:

:hi: to everyone! xx


----------



## Dew

Preethi: so glad you are feeling better and hopefully it is just regular pH related itching...no infection...good luck with the move too...it's always fun moving into new house :flower: especially when it comes with private beach and other fancy options :happydance:

Sarah: My cycle is just what ticker says...I did ovulate on the weekend, because DH was away the week before so we had to BD 3 days in a row which is not such a great idea but we did cover all the probable fertile days.

NDH: More pink lines...yay!! :happydance: You did have a promising 2WW this cycle, right? even had IB, I also remember you mentioned nausea, metallic taste....what else??

Hoping everyone else is doing great as well. It's snowing here since last night :growlmad: SPRING is NOT coming here :growlmad: :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks ladies, i did get some robinsons summer fruit barley water for good measure and am dreading packing now because theres so much to do and its 8pm already.. the movers will be here at 11am tomorrow and we are both not home until then so so much to do tonight, im trying to persuade dh to move saturday but he wants to be on the beach by then because of the weekend so its going to be a long night !

ndh, so glad for you and cant wait to hear your journey from now on.. xxx

sarah, fx'd your next session catches the eggy.. :hugs:

so sorry you are not feeling well, hope you get better soon..

dew , fx'd youve covered everything and that you get your bfp this month.. xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay guess dh was a bit tired because i convinced him we move on saturday instead of rushing it tomorrow, so we got friday a whole weekend day to pack as well so thats good !!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: My cycle is just what ticker says...I did ovulate on the weekend, because DH was away the week before so we had to BD 3 days in a row which is not such a great idea but we did cover all the probable fertile days.


sorry I keep missing your ticker, the text is small so forget it has the info there and when Im replying I cant see tickers. so you are in the 2WW, I will hopefully be there on monday. it has come around fast since the last one, but each month I get my period I get less and less enthused about the TTC thing. I am trying to get into my head that this is really month #1 as before I had a large obsticle in my way.

let me know if you have any symptoms! although I am not going to look for any at all, as last month my crazy sore nipples Id never had before but it was nothing. Ive also had metallic mouth before. I think the spotting is a great sign so we will have to look out for that, but only 20% get that anyway.

will you test or just wait for AF? I have a couple of cheapy tests that I might use, as I need to order some more Ov tests as Im done after this month and they come with some internet cheapies so might as well use them.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: My cycle is just what ticker says...I did ovulate on the weekend, because DH was away the week before so we had to BD 3 days in a row which is not such a great idea but we did cover all the probable fertile days.


sorry I keep missing your ticker, the text is small so forget it has the info there and when Im replying I cant see tickers. so you are in the 2WW, I will hopefully be there on monday. it has come around fast since the last one, but each month I get my period I get less and less enthused about the TTC thing. I am trying to get into my head that this is really month #1 as before I had a large obsticle in my way.

let me know if you have any symptoms! although I am not going to look for any at all, as last month my crazy sore nipples Id never had before but it was nothing. Ive also had metallic mouth before. I think the spotting is a great sign so we will have to look out for that, but only 20% get that anyway.

will you test or just wait for AF? I have a couple of cheapy tests that I might use, as I need to order some more Ov tests as Im done after this month and they come with some internet cheapies so might as well use them.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: My cycle is just what ticker says...I did ovulate on the weekend, because DH was away the week before so we had to BD 3 days in a row which is not such a great idea but we did cover all the probable fertile days.
> 
> 
> sorry I keep missing your ticker, the text is small so forget it has the info there and when Im replying I cant see tickers. so you are in the 2WW, I will hopefully be there on monday. it has come around fast since the last one, but each month I get my period I get less and less enthused about the TTC thing. I am trying to get into my head that this is really month #1 as before I had a large obsticle in my way.
> 
> let me know if you have any symptoms! although I am not going to look for any at all, as last month my crazy sore nipples Id never had before but it was nothing. Ive also had metallic mouth before. I think the spotting is a great sign so we will have to look out for that, but only 20% get that anyway.
> 
> will you test or just wait for AF? I have a couple of cheapy tests that I might use, as I need to order some more Ov tests as Im done after this month and they come with some internet cheapies so might as well use them.Click to expand...

Sarah, I don't see a reason for you to not get pregnant now when the obstacle/polyp has been removed...it's a new beginning for you, TTC does take time, so you have to remain hopeful and not lose interest or be discouraged. We have to give our best during fertile days and hope 2 weeks later we'll see our BFPs and nine months later we'll welcome the little one...It's all gonna be beautiful one day...just wait patiently :hugs: 

I didn't have IB with my previous BFP but if it happens as with NDH, it sure is a big reason to expect BFP. AFM, I'll seriously be hoping for sore boobs (not nipples) the way they hurt last time. They were the biggest symptom throughout my short lived pregnancy. In fact, they had slowly stopped hurting 9-10th week onwards which is because the baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks and HCG levels were falling down. When pregnant I also found out in U/S that I have a fibroid...the way it is positioned it should not hinder TTC. Fibroid was really surprise finding for me as I never had severe cramping or excessive bleeding during periods. Never knew getting pregnant and having a baby is so difficult :nope:

I have one Dollar Store HPT and 3 digitals at home but I am gonna wait to test until AF is late so 29-30th April it is...


----------



## NDH

Good luck with this TWW dew. The "experts" would say 3 days in a row is bad, but I've known many for whom it worked. Hoping you'll be another.

And Sarah, you won't be far behind - your first proper cycle without Mr P! Exciting.


And Dew that was about it for symptoms. Also a delayed feeling of AF, days after I'd normally feel her. Nut nothing obvious to actually make me seriously cansider it as I'd experienced it all before.


----------



## sarahincanada

its been quiet on here today, I was expecting to have to catch up on pages of thread. Im logging off and going to try and attempt a work out. Im not feeling great with my sore throat but I need to get my body moving. my bad back seems to finally be back in place and no stabbing pain. I just had globs of cm and had a little cramping....surely O wont come early, I will see what the ov test says tonight....CD13 is friday which is when I got the smiley face the last 2 months. I go for my post op appointment on tuesday, so thats something to look forward too. hope you will all come and update tomorrow :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi everyone! Just came to read the updates and glad all seems well. My phone is being really slow so just going to say hello for now.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: are you taking any medication for sore throat? Is it accompanied with fever? You can try drinking lukewarm water/green tea with Ginger and honey...hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I had a very lazy day...nothing to report :)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: had a very busy day yesterday!! 

We also told the last of the family we needed to tell, so I was finally able to announce on FB about the baby... there has been an amazing response for us! Bless my friends and family... I guess they remember we lost one Nov.. so I'm sure they were expecting something soon, but it's nice to know people are pleased for us!

Such a relief now it's out in the open!

Hope you get that smiley face Sarah!! Time to catch that eggy!! 
Fingers crossed for you and Dew this cycle!!! :hugs:

Preethi... Yay for delaying the move by a couple days :dance:

NY, NDH, Huggles, Sheryl, Flying :hi: and :flower: hope you're all having a good day! 

Happy 4 weeks Natalie!! xx


----------



## flyingduster

I totally forgot this morning to point out that we're over 200 pages now! wooooohoo!!!

Baby, I'm so glad all is feeling better and the doc is finding answers too... I hope your move goes well, we'll miss you until you get back!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! :D


NDH, I'm still soooooooo happy for you!! You've been trying for so long! I was thinking of you today at work too, and it reminded me of the feeling when I got my BFP and I got all giddy with happiness again! haha. 

Dew & Sarah, you WILL get it tooooo! This thread has been so amazing... :D


Everyone else; I hope all is well!! 


I was thinking earlier today how when I think of someone else being pregnant, I think of how utterly incredible and amazing it is that they've got a little _human_ growing in their _belly_! Wow! I imagine it! And it feels so incredible to even try to contemplate it... I know it seems weird, but it's almost like I'm 'used' to being pregnant myself that while I don't _forget_ I'm pregnant, I have to go on with my life so much that the awe of it fades at times. Every now & again I'm utterly struck down with the thought of growing a human in _my_ belly, but I'm still more in awe of others than I am of me! lol!!! It's bizarre... 


And speaking of all that, all of a sudden I'm looming on 15 weeks! wtf!? _15_!!!??! I'm only 5 weeks away from being HALFWAY! wooooooooah! Seriously!? 
I'm having one of those awe-inspired feelings right now, can you tell? lol!


:hugs: to all! I can't wait for another year when we'll ALL have bouncing babies!! heh.


----------



## NDH

Yay for announcing it on facebook!

I'm hoping to convince DH to tell our parents Easter Sunday, and I'm making a slideshow to tell them. Going to skype DHs parents and send them the link to watch while we have my parents watching it on another computer. They're all gonna cry (not that they probably weren't anyway lol, especially my mom)


----------



## StillWaiting

Hello Lovlies!

I hope this works. Attached a couple tests. The top one is from the day before (FRER), but I find that those just stay the same. Today is the day that I would typically expect the evil one to show. 

https://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/1StillWaiting/preg2011.jpg

Yay MummyCat for finally being able to announce on FB! 

Sarah, I hope that your sore throat is through before the bunny jumping commences.

For the first time in a long time, my DH is actually in the belief stage that we are pregnant. No little feat.


----------



## Huggles

Congrats StillWaiting - those are very definite :bfp: !! :wohoo:


----------



## NDH

Nice lines! And glad your hubby is excited all ready. I can't wait til mine gets to the point where he agrees that a line is a line.


----------



## StillWaiting

Huggles said:


> Congrats StillWaiting - those are very definite :bfp: !! :wohoo:

Awe, thanks Huggles! :flower: I really hope this one sticks.


----------



## StillWaiting

NDH said:


> Nice lines! And glad your hubby is excited all ready. I can't wait til mine gets to the point where he agrees that a line is a line.

I'll admit that we're both a little skeptical. Been through this before. Darn chems. I don't believe that we'll be full believers until we have a scan. Ha!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

those are great lines.. ! :) stillwaiting, so glad for you..

things are not ok for me.. first of all today as i parked my car under my mums place i got this gut wrenching pain and it hurt so bad on the left side of my lower abdomen, i could cry. it was horrible, i was bowled over for about 15 minutes and it still did not go., it was really bad :cry:

i went to the clinic.. next door to me mums and apparently i do have a small UTI, but no medication, it had been sent for culture and the results will come on sunday. But she wanted to do another scan and when she did, we saw that i have an anterior low lying placenta.. and that means i am in risk of bleeding and its not looking good. if my placenta does not go upward in the next few months, they will determine a C-section..

plus she said you should not bleed excessively in which case if i do, the whole thing could be over for me :cry: :cry:

i am so upset and she has basically put me on bed rest even though i am not bleeding yet. she said there is a risk thats all but i should watch out for bleeding. DH is upset and so am i, we are going to marcus on sunday to show him this report and DH suggested i do it and he is coming with me he said, we want this baby so bad and we are so blessed to have it after a year.. and now this, i did google it and it is no threat to the baby but bleeding is possible and there are cases of women bleeding and still having the baby

i think we should not fly, im not sure but some threads say you shouldnt fly, some say its ok, we will lose around 360 pounds on our rental car if we dont go on the trip. i hope everything turns out ok.. im just praying..,

plus ive got a massive headache that just wont seem to go. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

I just came on to read the replies, no time to reply myself then I read your preethi.... big :hugs:...stay positive....my stomach dropped when I read 'and that means i am in risk of bleeding and its not looking good' but then I read on....you are not bleeding yet and theres only a small chance for that right? I will have to google 'anterior low lying placenta'...but what are the percentages of this being a complication? do most women have it but have normal pregnancies?

ask marcus about the trip....the money doesnt matter when you are talking about a life here, so perhaps you shouldnt go.

stillwaiting SO SO happy for you those are great lines xxxx

dew: ive been gargling salt water and drinking orange juice, it seems to be easing up and I wont take medication when this near to O. one more day into the 2ww for you, hope it goes quick for you :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi Im sure you are googling away, but I found this

https://www.babycenter.com/400_low-lying-placenta_950334_55.bc

some good replies there about the condition, sounds like the placenta can move as the uterus grows.

someone said its also called placenta previa and theres quite a bit of info when you google that

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi, did no ultrasounds before show that the baby had implanted lower?? I just wonder if she is correct, so its good you are going to see marcus


----------



## Dew

Preethi: I was just reading online about this condition...I also read about 'placenta previa'...I would warn you against reading much about it online as it may lead to unnecessary stress but if you do need to, here is a link you can totally trust for its contents...

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/placenta-previa/DS00588

I hope and pray you don't bleed and your placenta moves up in next few days/weeks. Even if you do, there is still little to worry because bleeding is expected in this condition and you may have to be at bed rest, undergo C-section to deliver baby and refrain from intercourse. You'll just be fine, take rest, may be stay with mom for sometime as she can take care of you. I am so sorry that you have to go through all this....I am praying for you :hugs:

Makes me wonder again if getting pregnant and taking pregnancy to full term is this difficult, how come there are billions of humans on this planet :shrug:


----------



## Dew

Stillwaiting: those are beautiful lines....hope it's a sticky bean for you!

Mummy: Glad you could put it on FB...that's one big step and it's nice to know your friends are excited for you....sending their good wishes :)


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry Preethi, I am thinking of you and hoping Marcus has better news for you. If not, then just take the bed rest and that will get you through. I feel for you and we will help get you through this. :hugs::flow:


----------



## MummyCat

Heya!!

StillWaiting..those are perfect lines!! :dance:

Preethi I'm so sorry to hear about your day!! :cry: If it makes you feel any better... my friend who was visiting today is 28 weeks pregnant with partial placenta previa (spelling??) but basically she's been told, any bleeding to head straight to hospital, but they're having a scan at 36 weeks to see if it's moved... she was told more often than not it does move, but if it doesn't.. she'll be scheduled for a C-Section.

Basically the risk is that as the baby gets further along, there is more pressure put on the cervix and as such baby will be pushing on the placenta. This can cause the placenta to rupture/break away from the uterus and cause the baby and you to bleed out. (This is what was explained to me by my friend) 

so if you bleed... it's VERY serious and urgent and immediate care is required! BUT... most cases are monitored closely so it's very rare that anyone loses a baby or a life from this! 

I don't say any of this to scare you my love... I know you don't like reading upsettign things.. I'm just confirming that from what i've heard it's a very serious condition and I'm pleased that your hubby is actively involved and being so lovely and supportive! You'll need all the support you can get! 

I hope your placenta moves... think positive thoughts honey... they mostly DO move!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy thats some great info there, its great that this is closely monitored and most placentas end up moving. preethi I look forward to hearing what marcus says, he knows you so well now so I just want to see what his verdict is.

so i just put in my temps into my chart and here it is below

so Ive heard you have a temp dip a day before ovulation, but can it be days before? the reason I ask is that I am expecting my smiley face tomorrow (friday) and I think I will then ovulate saturday. or perhaps thats not much of a dip, I dont know, its just first time I went into the 35c's. and what do the white circles mean? also do temps go up the day of ovulation or next day?

sheryl Im hoping you will answer 
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 183.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

Your temp will go up the day after O. White dots mean the time is blank, a bit off from normal or that you put that you were sleep deprived. Maybe you are Oing a day early. I don't know for sure.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: white circles mean you took the reading beyond the usual time range and so this reading cannot be relied upon. Also, not everybody gets a dip before ovulation, and those who do don't get it in every cycle. A spike in temp followed by at least 2 more high temps indicate you ovulated day before the spike. charting can tell you what day you ovulated after ovulation has occured and not before, for that reason you combine it with OPKs. Hope it helps. I like your BD pattern, wish we did it this way.


----------



## Dew

:) I see Sheryl already answered...


----------



## sarahincanada

wow sheryl you are fast, you must have known I was thinking about you.
the times are in those temps, so perhaps as they are higher and lower thats why. I will see if I get my smiley face tomorrow or if it changes this month. 

its funny, yesterday morning I had lots of creamy cm and the last time I had it that noticable I got my smiley that night.... it was the first month I got a smiley face on CD13, previously it was CD17. but I didnt get a smiley face last night.

I dont like temping, but Im getting used to it and this part is interesting, thank god as the wait is soooooooo boring!! thanks :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: white circles mean you took the reading beyond the usual time range and so this reading cannot be relied upon. Also, not everybody gets a dip before ovulation, and those who do don't get it in every cycle. A spike in temp followed by at least 2 more high temps indicate you ovulated day before the spike. charting can tell you what day you ovulated after ovulation has occured and not before, for that reason you combine it with OPKs. Hope it helps. I like your BD pattern, wish we did it this way.

ahhh that makes sense, my usual time is 8am, but I did have a 9am and a 10am after sleeping in a bit. good to know! and good to know about the temp dip thing. I guess I am waiting for my spike in temp followed by 2 high temps then! and yes, Im only temping to confirm my ovulation sticks, as I want to make sure it looks like I do actually ovulate after the LH surge, as a lot of people dont. thanks for answering!

this is my first time doing the BDing every other night thing. I planned it so that if I get my smiley face on friday I can also do that night as well, just because every other around ovulation seems too little even though Im sure its plenty. if I dont get my smiley face till saturday or get it tonight I will be annoyed as I didnt get to BD the night before!! my FS said to do it every other night, and I know sperm can last up there for days, but around ovulation I get panicy and it seems too far apart! you doing it 3 days in a row is good too, when exactly where the 3 days compared to ovulation for you?


----------



## sherylb

I thought my O was off last time b/c I usually have W or EW CM before O but when I got my :bfp: it was all creamy the day before.


----------



## babyhopes2323

thank you so much ladies !!! its so nice to have so much support from all of you :hugs:

i have been classed as grade 1 so its minor and 1.2 cm, it is not previa, previa and grade 4 low lying is when it completely covers the cervix whereas mine is small and thats why its classed as grade 1, i have anterior low lying placenta which means it has a greater chance of moving but also chance of bleeding, i am not bleeding yet so thankful for that.

i read on one forum that diagnosing placenta at 13 weeks is ridiculous because it is still too early and placenta is usally a little low and does move as uterus grows , maybe ,marcus saw but ignored or he did not pay attention. he did say he was not qualified to carry out radiology type scans, this one was done by radiologist, i am going to go to marcus and when i asked this doc today she said absolutely nothing to worry about as it does not harm baby, but to put my feet up..

dew , mums not in the country at the moment so cant stay with her just visiting my sister who stays at my mums house.

mummy, thank you so much for the information, i am totally not upset reading it, i have googled a lot today and read on previa and i dont have previa. and most of the forums that ive read on, they tend to go on and deliver normally when the placenta moves or have a csection if it does not move. i dont care if i have a c section, i just hope i dont bleed thats all..

they say at early stages not to worry but if placenta does not move and at about after 20 weeks if you have bleeding etc then you got to worry but im trying to stay positive.

i will read on all the links you all have sent me.. thanks a lot ladies.. i hope all of you are doing better. ive got such a bad headache i could try.. but thanks a lot again !


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: white circles mean you took the reading beyond the usual time range and so this reading cannot be relied upon. Also, not everybody gets a dip before ovulation, and those who do don't get it in every cycle. A spike in temp followed by at least 2 more high temps indicate you ovulated day before the spike. charting can tell you what day you ovulated after ovulation has occured and not before, for that reason you combine it with OPKs. Hope it helps. I like your BD pattern, wish we did it this way.
> 
> ahhh that makes sense, my usual time is 8am, but I did have a 9am and a 10am after sleeping in a bit. good to know! and good to know about the temp dip thing. I guess I am waiting for my spike in temp followed by 2 high temps then! and yes, Im only temping to confirm my ovulation sticks, as I want to make sure it looks like I do actually ovulate after the LH surge, as a lot of people dont. thanks for answering!
> 
> this is my first time doing the BDing every other night thing. I planned it so that if I get my smiley face on friday I can also do that night as well, just because every other around ovulation seems too little even though Im sure its plenty. if I dont get my smiley face till saturday or get it tonight I will be annoyed as I didnt get to BD the night before!! my FS said to do it every other night, and I know sperm can last up there for days, but around ovulation I get panicy and it seems too far apart! you doing it 3 days in a room is good too, when exactly where the 3 days compared to ovulation for you?Click to expand...

Our BD Pattern for this cycle:
CD 10- no smiley, BD in PM
CD 11- smiley, BD in PM
CD 12- don't check once I see smiley, BD in PM

Cycle I got BFP:
CD 9, CD 11 (smiley), CD 12, CD 14

My gynec had told me to save sperms and do it on the day of surge and next day or do it every other day starting CD9. I too panic around ovulation time and mess with my BD plan in desperation.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I thought my O was off last time b/c I usually have W or EW CM before O but when I got my :bfp: it was all creamy the day before.

to tell you the truth I dont really get the differences between egg white and creamy etc, and dont bother checking, but when Im wet enough to actually notice it then I notice :dohh::haha: I also had some globby pieces, but that could have been from the day befores BD semen globs????? ewwww sorry TMI but Ive heard people saying that!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> thank you so much ladies !!! its so nice to have so much support from all of you :hugs:
> 
> i have been classed as grade 1 so its minor and 1.2 cm, it is not previa, previa and grade 4 low lying is when it completely covers the cervix whereas mine is small and thats why its classed as grade 1, i have anterior low lying placenta which means it has a greater chance of moving but also chance of bleeding, i am not bleeding yet so thankful for that.
> 
> i read on one forum that diagnosing placenta at 13 weeks is ridiculous because it is still too early and placenta is usally a little low and does move as uterus grows , maybe ,marcus saw but ignored or he did not pay attention. he did say he was not qualified to carry out radiology type scans, this one was done by radiologist, i am going to go to marcus and when i asked this doc today she said absolutely nothing to worry about as it does not harm baby, but to put my feet up..
> 
> dew , mums not in the country at the moment so cant stay with her just visiting my sister who stays at my mums house.
> 
> mummy, thank you so much for the information, i am totally not upset reading it, i have googled a lot today and read on previa and i dont have previa. and most of the forums that ive read on, they tend to go on and deliver normally when the placenta moves or have a csection if it does not move. i dont care if i have a c section, i just hope i dont bleed thats all..
> 
> they say at early stages not to worry but if placenta does not move and at about after 20 weeks if you have bleeding etc then you got to worry but im trying to stay positive.
> 
> i will read on all the links you all have sent me.. thanks a lot ladies.. i hope all of you are doing better. ive got such a bad headache i could try.. but thanks a lot again !

hi hunny bunny :hugs: well thats good to know, and try not to think about the WHAT IF as Im sure you wont have any bleeding and it will just correct itself. get lots of rest....is hubby going to have to do all the packing etc now??


----------



## Dew

Preethi, so happy to read your message...you sound very positive as is required. I always thought your mom lived in Dubai so may be they are in England...probably that's why you have planned that trip :dohh: Keep praying and wishing for the cute little baby (boy) you have always dreamed of :hugs:


----------



## Dew

I do get stretchy transparent as supposed to white CM 2-3 days leading to ovulation. It eventually turns watery on O day...and then various degrees of creamy/lotiony/sticky/ blobby(?)/yellow post-O.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Our BD Pattern for this cycle:
> CD 10- no smiley, BD in PM
> CD 11- smiley, BD in PM
> CD 12- don't check once I see smiley, BD in PM
> 
> Cycle I got BFP:
> CD 9, CD 11 (smiley), CD 12, CD 14
> 
> My gynec had told me to save sperms and do it on the day of surge and next day or do it every other day starting CD9. I too panic around ovulation time and mess with my BD plan in desperation.

I think what you did this month sounds perfect, I would be happy with that as you BDd the 2 days before Ovulation and the day of (if you ovulated 24 hours after your smiley which is the average).

the month you got your BFP, I wish we could know which exact spermy from which day did it!!! I bet it was the CD11 or 12, but who knows.

sometimes I think I should stick to the every other day and not fill in the extra day around ovulation, but I feel the exact same and panic. A lot of people say the sperm need to regenerate etc, but then I read thats only if theres a problem with the sperm. my hubby has excellent counts so I think every day is fine around O but I think I will ask her this again when I see her next week.


----------



## sherylb

Dew, if it's stretchy I would consider it EW. None of my other types were stretchy.

Sarah, Creamy is lotion-like and not stretchy. EW you will probably see as stringy and it stretches very obviously between your fingers.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Dew, if it's stretchy I would consider it EW. None of my other types were stretchy.
> 
> Sarah, Creamy is lotion-like and not stretchy. EW you will probably see as stringy and it stretches very obviously between your fingers.

for some reason the info goes in one ear and out the other, I cannot get to grips with all the different types and it looks the same to me :dohh: oh well, Im temping and doing ov sticks that should be enough!!!


----------



## sherylb

You are probably just fine. No worries.

I on the other hand am dead tired for the second day in a row. Can't wait for our phones to get delivered tomorrow.


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> I totally forgot this morning to point out that we're over 200 pages now! wooooohoo!!!
> 
> Baby, I'm so glad all is feeling better and the doc is finding answers too... I hope your move goes well, we'll miss you until you get back!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! :D
> 
> 
> NDH, I'm still soooooooo happy for you!! You've been trying for so long! I was thinking of you today at work too, and it reminded me of the feeling when I got my BFP and I got all giddy with happiness again! haha.
> 
> Dew & Sarah, you WILL get it tooooo! This thread has been so amazing... :D
> 
> 
> Everyone else; I hope all is well!!
> 
> 
> I was thinking earlier today how when I think of someone else being pregnant, I think of how utterly incredible and amazing it is that they've got a little _human_ growing in their _belly_! Wow! I imagine it! And it feels so incredible to even try to contemplate it... I know it seems weird, but it's almost like I'm 'used' to being pregnant myself that while I don't _forget_ I'm pregnant, I have to go on with my life so much that the awe of it fades at times. Every now & again I'm utterly struck down with the thought of growing a human in _my_ belly, but I'm still more in awe of others than I am of me! lol!!! It's bizarre...
> 
> 
> And speaking of all that, all of a sudden I'm looming on 15 weeks! wtf!? _15_!!!??! I'm only 5 weeks away from being HALFWAY! wooooooooah! Seriously!?
> I'm having one of those awe-inspired feelings right now, can you tell? lol!
> 
> 
> :hugs: to all! I can't wait for another year when we'll ALL have bouncing babies!! heh.

hi!!! I totally understand what you mean, I am in contstant awe that you and other people I see are growing a person inside. I mean, thats just crazy! so thats interesting to know once its happening to you it feels a little different. my best friend, shes in the uk so I didnt see her at all during her pregnancy and when I saw her baby I was just in shock that she, who Ive known since the age of 12, gave birth to her! even when she showed me a photo of her bump I just couldnt believe it.

also now that I know how hard it is to get pregnant, whenever I see a large group of people I think to myself wow all these people started with someone getting a bfp!

yay for being close to half way!! we will have to have another online party for you. thats wild, it doesnt seem that long ago you got your bfp. 

I think NY has quietly slipped into 2nd tri and isnt preethi next week?


----------



## NDH

Preethi massive :hugs: looks like you're doing the right thing though and becoming informed but staying calm. I hope your placenta moves up in the coming weeks and you don't bleed.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls!

Sorry ive been MIA. Had to work all day yeseterday, then today was errands and cleaning, and im pooped. 

Preethi- glad you are fine! Sounds like its nothing to worry about to me. Im sure the UTI is just where the pain was coming from. 

Sarah- I never had that EWCM. I was so mad! I took so many things for it too. Lol. Finally then month I got bfp i had just ordered preseed to help the spermies live but never needed it! Just like the maca I ordered with it and my BBT. So weird that the cycle I was gunna use all this stuff I never got that far. I had spent $120.00 bucks on amazon for fertility stuff and a few days after receiving it,,,,,bfp! 

Sounds like if you have lotiony CM, its going to turn into the fertile stuff soon. I am no good at temp advice since I never got to do it....glad you are having fun with it though, it will tell you a lot I think and is very good to keep doing. 

I am 2nd trimester finally! Wooohooo. Hard to believe that one, but I feel like a real pregnant lady now!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone else:) I wil be off to color easter eggs now, hugs to everyone in here!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Hello everyone else:) I wil be off to color easter eggs now, hugs to everyone in here!

How do you color the eggs? I might color either tomorrow or day after...if I do will post pictures :)


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Sorry ive been MIA. Had to work all day yeseterday, then today was errands and cleaning, and im pooped.
> 
> Preethi- glad you are fine! Sounds like its nothing to worry about to me. Im sure the UTI is just where the pain was coming from.
> 
> Sarah- I never had that EWCM. I was so mad! I took so many things for it too. Lol. Finally then month I got bfp i had just ordered preseed to help the spermies live but never needed it! Just like the maca I ordered with it and my BBT. So weird that the cycle I was gunna use all this stuff I never got that far. I had spent $120.00 bucks on amazon for fertility stuff and a few days after receiving it,,,,,bfp!
> 
> Sounds like if you have lotiony CM, its going to turn into the fertile stuff soon. I am no good at temp advice since I never got to do it....glad you are having fun with it though, it will tell you a lot I think and is very good to keep doing.
> 
> I am 2nd trimester finally! Wooohooo. Hard to believe that one, but I feel like a real pregnant lady now!

Actually, I am having more EWCM now after MC...may stop by next cycle :shrug: because it wasn't much earlier. I used to worry about it too, tried green tea, mucinex/robitussin, preseed (DH hated it so used it only once), water etc....

Yay for the feeling of being 'really' pregnant :happydance: that's a good feeling and you should relax and enjoy it!


----------



## Dew

NDH: I just noticed your pregnancy ticker....how cool is that!! :) So how are you feeling...guess waiting for Tuesday's doctor's appointment :)


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Sorry ive been MIA. Had to work all day yeseterday, then today was errands and cleaning, and im pooped.
> 
> Preethi- glad you are fine! Sounds like its nothing to worry about to me. Im sure the UTI is just where the pain was coming from.
> 
> Sarah- I never had that EWCM. I was so mad! I took so many things for it too. Lol. Finally then month I got bfp i had just ordered preseed to help the spermies live but never needed it! Just like the maca I ordered with it and my BBT. So weird that the cycle I was gunna use all this stuff I never got that far. I had spent $120.00 bucks on amazon for fertility stuff and a few days after receiving it,,,,,bfp!
> 
> Sounds like if you have lotiony CM, its going to turn into the fertile stuff soon. I am no good at temp advice since I never got to do it....glad you are having fun with it though, it will tell you a lot I think and is very good to keep doing.
> 
> I am 2nd trimester finally! Wooohooo. Hard to believe that one, but I feel like a real pregnant lady now!

I remember telling you that you would get pregnant after ordering all that stuff!!! just like I remember telling Sheryl she will get pregnant as she was going to not try for a few months due to work. hmmm perhaps I should do something to bring it on!

my FS said not to use preseed, as she doesnt feel any lubricant is totally sperm friendly. shes read all the data but feels most of the data is put out by preseed. a lot of people on here seem to have success, but I wonder how many would have gotten their bfp with or without preseed.

yay for 2nd tri!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I know you dont want a big party as you are cautious/shy (very like me), so I will just have a little booby bouncing in your honour.... :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:\\:D/


----------



## sarahincanada

awwww ndh...wife and mummy to be! when is your 27th birthday, I think you did it in time?? any news on the house?


----------



## sherylb

I think preseed did it for us. Of course it depends on if you normally use something.


----------



## NDH

Dew - yep looking forward to Tuesday, but I dunno if they'll just dip a test in pee (which I keep doing - 6/7 bfps so far and one dud test which is annoying as it was the first non IC I used Control window stayed white and the test window is a big pink blotch lol) or if they'll do a blood test. I really have no idea how it works here but I'll soon know.
I am "feeling" pregnant though. lots of cramping twinges going on, but vastly different from AF cramps so it's not worrying me. And today the masses of CM has started lol. (also second missed day of AF :dance:)

Sarah, I'll definitely be close to this being a baby for my birthday. Due date is 4 days after my birthday, but regardless, it's close enough for me :D

And still no word on the house :( I'll call on Tuesday as they're now closed for the Easter weekend.

Telling our parents probably on Sunday if I can convince DH. I made a video to show them in order to tell them the news, and my brother will be over for dinner, being Easter. Trying to decide if we should tell my brother at the same time, or just my parents first. We'll call/skype DHs parents Monday morning before we leave on our 4WD trip as it'll also be Easter Sunday for them.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew I was drinking soooooo much green tea! And took epo also. Didn't notice much. We just get a kit to dye eggs and dunk em in the colors. Ella colors and puts stickers on them. It's fun. 

Sarah thanks for the boobie bouncing celebration! Made me giggle. Yes, I am shy and cautious. Stil/ am. It's hard to let myself get excited I feel guarded still but am feeling very blessed to be this far. So, did you get a smily tonight? 

Ndh have fun telling the rents. My poor mom, I didn't tell her until 13 weeks. Hahahahaa. 

So just to tell you all that if my words or sentences ever sound like a 5 year old typing, it is my stupid touch phone. I hard it. I am educated and not brain dead! I just try to go fast and it some times changes my words!


----------



## nypage1981

HEY:( I didnt try to make that mad red face on that post. Darn phone! I have no idea where that came from. Lol.


----------



## NDH

Lol I can relate NY. I often post from my phone and it makes me feel like an idiot when it changes my words.


----------



## Dew

Same with me...my iPad makes crazy words so I have to go back and edit a lot....that's one reason it takes me more time to post a reply :dohh: 

Had pizza for dinner tonight :)

NDH: at my clinic, they did urine test at first appointment, still it was relieving to see positive result as i was having 'What if' moment. I had only done one digital HPT test...was supposed to be 5 weeks but was so concerned that nurse is gonna say 'sorry, you are not pregnant' :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks ladies, dew, my mum has gone to india on holidays, she is not in the UK, we are going to the UK to visit dh's family and friends..

sarah, i go to second tri on Monday. yay !!! dh is doing all the packing now. i am going to ask marcus about the bed rest etc, sarah hope you get your bfp along with dew soon.. so then you can join us too :hugs:

Ndh, super excited for your doc appointment, let us know how it goes..

Ny, the pain is not from the uti, doc said it could be from the low lying placenta. but really mine is grade 1 and 1.2 cm only. not like full placenta previa. plus she said i have the slightest of UTI's and shes trying to sort it out by me drinking more water, no medication involved..

cant wait to speak to marcus on sunday really, just want to rid myself of all worries at the moment, we are moving tomorrow so all packing being done today.

Dh's mum sent me an email and i wrote back to her as well real nice one, hope this means we are working on our relationship.

i am really looking forward to a break in the UK, with friends etc, and hope marcus gives me the green to go.. im sure hoping he will. he is not the kind to advise bedrest as he think it restricts a woman and can cause depression but he asks them instead to not strain themselves instead of complete bedrest
Ny... 14 weeks yay !!!! now you and flying are into second tri..how exciting.. cant wait to join you both.. !!! although 14-27 weeks to get to third tri seems real long !! 

:hugs: to all , better go help or atleast stand with dh before he feels like he is doing all the work !

its dads belated birthday dinner tonight, so we are going to a mexican place and ive arranged for a surprise choc mousse cake as well, so looking forward to it.. havent been going out much lately at all so this will be nice for a change !


----------



## NDH

Preethi, hoping Marcus gives you the go ahead for going to the UK then. It's good too that he doesn't believe in full bed rest. I know I'd go stir crazy and I'm not even the go go go type. Hope things get better with your MIL, and have fun at your dad's birthday party.

So DH didn't want me telling my parents til taking a proper store bought test and we were going to tell them on Sunday, but the four of us went for a beach walk tonight and DH whispered to me "let's just tell them now" so at the end of the walk, under the moonlight with the sand between our toes DH asked them their thoughts on being grandparents. My mom took it well (ie not jumping up and down screaming with excitement, even though she said she wanted to haha) and my dad was also thrilled.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! just popping on to say hi, got the inlaws coming over for dinner today so busy tidying and cleaning up!

preethi: enjoy the dinner tonight! that will be so nice. are you close to your dad? you mention your mum more. Looking forward to hearing what marcus says about everything :hugs:

ndh: what a lovely way to tell them! I bet they are so happy for you. first of many many grandkids for them hopefully :flower:

ny: I laughed as right when you were ranting about your phone it said 'I hard it. ' which I assume was supposed to be I hate it, was good timing!!!! Im so happy you are in 2nd tri, Im sure you will enjoy it more than 1st. :kiss:

hi everyone else :wave:

we had a good BD session last night. No smiley face tonight and today is the day I got it the last 2 months. It would be great to get one tonight as then it means Im very regular now. I did one this morning, going to do them 2x a day these next few days as Im curious to see when the surge starts and ends. then its the dreaded 2ww arrghhhhh, although it really does not feel that long since the last one so I suppose its not thhhaaaaat bad!!!!


----------



## sherylb

Sarah what did your temps do today?


----------



## sarahincanada

my ticker says waiting to ovulate, 2 days to go...does that mean it guesses sunday? today, tomorrow then sunday, or today, tomorrow and ov is that day. 
I just wondered. it also says today is one of my most fertile days, ooooohhhh makes me want to BD! if I get a smiley face I will be, cant wait till tomorrow thats waaayyy too long. me want :spermy:


----------



## NDH

Enjoy dinner with the inlaws Sarah. Here's hoping for a smiley face for you and a :bfp: of your own in two weeks now that Mr P is out of the picture.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Sarah what did your temps do today?

35.99, yesterday was 35.89 so more or less the same but a bit higher. ov test this morning was negative. wish me luck for a smiley tonight, then ov tomorrow please!!


----------



## sarahincanada

also got watery cm, finally could tell the difference...only because its very thin and watery and I can tell the difference compared to the other days.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Enjoy dinner with the inlaws Sarah. Here's hoping for a smiley face for you and a :bfp: of your own in two weeks now that Mr P is out of the picture.

thanks that would be amazing! I would only be a few weeks past my deadline :thumbup: and january is our anniversary and late dads bday month.
but I have to be patient and not be too upset if it doesnt happen, I think its unlikely for everything to be perfect and happen first time, but if it does then fantastic!!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Sarah what did your temps do today?
> 
> 35.99, yesterday was 35.89 so more or less the same but a bit higher. ov test this morning was negative. wish me luck for a smiley tonight, then ov tomorrow please!!Click to expand...

Sarah: can I ask what urine you use for OPK? First morning urine is not good. Best is to concentrate second morning urine for 2-3 hours for testing.


----------



## Huggles

fx'd! :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Sarah what did your temps do today?
> 
> 35.99, yesterday was 35.89 so more or less the same but a bit higher. ov test this morning was negative. wish me luck for a smiley tonight, then ov tomorrow please!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah: can I ask what urine you use for OPK? First morning urine is not good. Best is to concentrate second morning urine for 2-3 hours for testing.Click to expand...

I always do it at night, about 9pm. just these next few days Im going to test 2x a day ...reason being that i always get my smiley test in the pm as thats when I test, but I wonder if it started earlier in the day. also the last 2 months I have gotten another smiley the morning after the first smiley test....so I think if you are having a surge the morning pee does pick it up as it has for me the past 2 months. I will test again tonight around 9, FXd!

how are you doing?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Sarah what did your temps do today?
> 
> 35.99, yesterday was 35.89 so more or less the same but a bit higher. ov test this morning was negative. wish me luck for a smiley tonight, then ov tomorrow please!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah: can I ask what urine you use for OPK? First morning urine is not good. Best is to concentrate second morning urine for 2-3 hours for testing.Click to expand...
> 
> I always do it at night, about 9pm. just these next few days Im going to test 2x a day ...reason being that i always get my smiley test in the pm as thats when I test, but I wonder if it started earlier in the day. also the last 2 months I have gotten another smiley the morning after the first smiley test....so I think if you are having a surge the morning pee does pick it up as it has for me the past 2 months. I will test again tonight around 9, FXd!
> 
> how are you doing?Click to expand...

Surge for ovulation hormone is supposed to happen in early morning hours, FMU is night's urine, once it is emptied, 2nd urine gets concentrated with ovulation hormone released in body in the morning. If you see first smiley at night, you'll definitely see a smiley in the morning :)

I am doing fine....wish I wasn't :haha:

Enjoy dinner with in-laws....what's on the menu?


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- Funny we had pizza last night too! I wasn't really feelin it but had one piece during the egg coloring. 
We have an iPad too and I dont really like it for much. I hate surfing on it. All we use it for is reading or Ella plays games. I dont know why but I still like going to a normal computer to type. I have the HTC EVO phone and just hate it! I hate touch screen. See, all my words in this post are normal! 

When I went for my first appointment they didn't even do any sort of pregnancy test! WTH? I was so shocked. They just took my word for it. Lol. I took a bazillion tests because they were all IC's and they were so light at first. THen made OH go buy like 4 different kinds and they were all yep! 

Sarah- when I tested OPK I did one in morning (or like 11ish) and one afternoon and one night! Lol. But, then again, I was using the IC's so they werent too costly and I had a gazillion of them. Thats what I was referring to I thought those must have been the UTI since it didn't sound like you really had the placenta previa thing. Maybe they were just growing pains! 

Preethi- what was the sharp shooting pains you were having earlier? Were those just caused by the placenta thing, and do you still have them?

Dew- hopin you and sarah can get er done this cycle:) Hahhaha. But seriously. Then we'd have all our peeps in here pregnant, right? 

Bad me, I am not forgetting anyone am I ???? :dohh:

Ella is off school today so we are going to Mall of America and doing the theme park there with her bff - another Ella. Lol. I still haven't told Ella and my tummy is getting undeniable! I feel like I need to tell her STAT!! I also feel like I need to go on a diet:( All my excess tummy fat I was trying to lose is really putting a damper on this pregnant look. Yuck. 

Hope you are all doing well today! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, i wasnt very close to my dad all but we have become close after the pregnancy thing.. my mum and i are very close and i tell her everything !!

Ny, it could be round ligament pains or a muscle pull as i have not had them after that at all.. just super sore bbs because of the progesterone and bloat from those pills too.. when is everyone doing to do a belly shot ?? id like to see progression bumps. ill add one on monday when im 14 weeks..

hope everyone is doing well and sarah FX'D for your smiley face :hugs: enjoy dinner with the inlaws tonight... 

dew fx'd your tww will be over soon and youll have your BFP .


----------



## sherylb

I am still having random cramps but accepting that it's going to be part of my day at some point every day. Our pool league friend is going to check on where Mark's resume is early next week and see if it has been given to the person doing the hiring for the job he told us about. We are so lucky to have someone on our side who knows a lot of people in that industry and speaks so highly of us.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Surge for ovulation hormone is supposed to happen in early morning hours, FMU is night's urine, once it is emptied, 2nd urine gets concentrated with ovulation hormone released in body in the morning. If you see first smiley at night, you'll definitely see a smiley in the morning :)
> 
> I am doing fine....wish I wasn't :haha:
> 
> Enjoy dinner with in-laws....what's on the menu?

sorry thats gone way over my head :haha: so if I pee at 9pm and get a smiley face, Im likely to pee again before bed, then pee in the morning at do the test, how comes theres definitely going to be another smiley face? I dont get that bit.

theres fish on the menu....hubby and his family are catholic so are not allowed meat today. Im not, and dont like whats on the menu, but I might go and get fish and chips! yummy :wacko:


----------



## Dew

I have read all new posts and there is so much to comment on but DH is at home today and we are going out shopping in some time....will write when we are back home....take care you'll!!! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I have read all new posts and there is so much to comment on but DH is at home today and we are going out shopping in some time....will write when we are back home....take care you'll!!! :)

awww have a lovely day with DH....its nice that he is home today!


----------



## sarahincanada

I just wanted to let everyone know that Im trying to not put any pressure on myself, I know everyone is thinking I will get pregnant now Mr P is gone but the reality is theres so many people without polyps that take years to get pregnant so I feel its so doubtful it will happen that quick. I like to think that its going to take some time, and then be shocked if it doesnt....much easier for my mind and health! 

I just wanted to mention this not sure why, Im so grateful for your support and its so lovely to know there will be people all over the world happy for me when I finally get my bfp. I just wanted to let you all know how Im feeling as this next 2WW week will be hard and so if I dont seem to be excited its just because Im thinking in my head its probably going to take a while so theres no pressure :hugs:

so next week I think we have NDHs doctors apt, huggles do you have one soon as well? I have my FS apt on tuesday and hubby has moved his day off so he can come too. that will be good for me, so I have a plan for the next few months. Might even get to see a photo of Mr P!!!!


----------



## Huggles

sarah i think that's a very sensible way of looking at things. We tend to get our hopes up so much every month with ttc that a bfn or witch literally shatters a person cos you trick yourself into believing it WILL happen that month. We all hope like crazy that without the polyp you get pg really quickly, but i think you're wise not to expect it as it helps one stay sane if that makes sense.

Good luck at the fs on tues. Glad your OH is going with.

My next app/scan is the following wed - 4 may. That's a biggish one where we book all the appointments for the NT scan, follow-up obgyn app, and the stitch.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarah i think that's a very sensible way of looking at things. We tend to get our hopes up so much every month with ttc that a bfn or witch literally shatters a person cos you trick yourself into believing it WILL happen that month. We all hope like crazy that without the polyp you get pg really quickly, but i think you're wise not to expect it as it helps one stay sane if that makes sense.
> 
> Good luck at the fs on tues. Glad your OH is going with.
> 
> My next app/scan is the following wed - 4 may. That's a biggish one where we book all the appointments for the NT scan, follow-up obgyn app, and the stitch.

thanks huggles! I agree, and I think that stress of hoping then getting your period is not good for the mind or body. there are so many people who get pregnant when they relax a bit or stop trying. it could be co-incidence, but I cant help but think theres something to it.

ooooh roll on may 4 then, thats not long :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I am still having random cramps but accepting that it's going to be part of my day at some point every day. Our pool league friend is going to check on where Mark's resume is early next week and see if it has been given to the person doing the hiring for the job he told us about. We are so lucky to have someone on our side who knows a lot of people in that industry and speaks so highly of us.

oooh FX'd! I hope that he gets something great soon


----------



## flyingduster

Whew! That's what I get for not coming on at all yesterday; 7 pages to read through to catch up!!!! lol

I'll try to remember everything...

Preethi, I'm so sorry you're having worries, but in saying that I'm SOO proud of you in how you're handling it! You don't seem to be stressing hugely about it and you're able to work through the risks and still be ok. YAY YOU! lol. I soooooo hope Marcus gives you the all clear to fly, it'll be great for you to get away. :hugs:


Sarah, I totally understand what you mean, you NEED to keep realistic aey? I think if we don't, it'll only be utterly heartbreaking, and good on you for keeping a level head! Don't loose hope though!! But at the same time don't feel 'pressured' by all of us hoping and praying for you, we do understand it won't necessarily work very fast, even with Mr P gone! But we're not gonna stop hoping and praying for you, no matter how long it takes!!! heh. 

And it doesn't really change when you're preg, I still see other pregnant people with utter wonder, and yes I see 'people' with wonder too, thinking how THEY were formed in someones tummy too.... lol! That doesn't change in the slightest!!!! It's just I don't always hold that wonder to MYSELF, cos I still have to clean and work too, so the wonder and amazement of ME is given a back seat at times... lol. Usually when I'm staring in amazement at a preg belly, that's when it suddenly hits home to me that I'm doing that too though! lol.


NDH, that sounded so sweet how you told the parents! My mum was definitely squealing and jumping up & down, I'm surprised yours managed to restrain herself! hahahaha! But YAY for making it more 'real' by telling them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Oh, and HAPPY EASTER to everyone!! It's saturday here, but I figure it's probably good friday for most of you by now! We went up to see the parents yesterday, just spent the day there (took my little sister home as well) and I slept most of the day on the couch! lol! Was nice though, to not have to do housework and stuff, and just snooooooooooooooozzze. heh. And to make up for it, today I'm buzzing around doing all the housework around the place cos we're in a bit of a mes having had my sister staying all week! lol.

Oh, I got my belly bands on thursday! YAY! They work great too, I am wearing my regular jeans, but I don't need my belt (the belt is starting to dig in, but they're too loose to stay up without one...) cos the belly band is holding them up! woooot! And it smooths the bulges in my tummy too, so I actually look almost pregnant now!!! lol.

Anyway, I have to go do more housework, :hugs: to all!!! hope you all have a great Easter. :)


----------



## sherylb

I am wearing maternity jeans today. My neighbor gave me hers for family day tomorrow so my mom won't be embarassed by my comfy pants.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! 
flying: yay for the band thingy! I want a photo! in fact its time for everyone to show me their bumps :haha:
sheryl: thats so cute! are they nice pants? thats lucky your neighbour is the same size!!

so I didnt get a smiley face tonight, 2nd line is getting darker and lots of watery cm so I think its coming tomorrow. My last cycle was one day short, so I think it might be catching up and tomorrow would have been CD13 if my cycle hadnt been one day short. thats my thinking anyway! the trouble is, whether to BD tonight or not. I had timed it hoping to get the smiley today and thinking it would work out perfectly as Id have bd'd the night before as well. but if I get my smiley tomorrow it means I wouldnt have BDd tonight and that worries me as I have it in my brain that its the sperm from before that does it. my ticker says Im in my most fertile period so I think I am going to have to jump on hubby tonight. I always panic around ovulation time and end up doing it every night, but surely it cant do any harm seeing as hubby has super sperm. :shrug: :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/5E9AC02781.jpg 9+2 with my new pants
https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/017EF71D29.jpg Top of my pants
https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/44137E8658.jpg 5+4
Down 8 lbs as of 2 days ago. It's a bit scary to weigh myself these days.


----------



## Huggles

sarah, i don't think it'll hurt to dtd every night around ov. I think we did it every 12 hours around ov :shock: i wouldn't recommend that tho as the amount of semen deposited definitely was much less when dtd that often, but every 24 hours is fine. Not sure if there's any real truth to it, but i strongly believe in midnight sex just before ov to get a bfp. Worked for me with both jarrod and this one, and worked for a friend of mine too. Someone else on this forum recommended getting drunk night before ov - worked for her twice. I didn't get drunk but i did have a glass of champagne in the evening before the midnight session both times.

Sheryl the top of those jeans looks very similar to the jeans i was talking about in my journal. Although it looks like you've folded the ribbing over a few times? My jeans are like they look in your pic without being folded at all.


----------



## sherylb

They actually did that on their own and I didnt notice until I took them off. Ugh I hope this feeling that I shouldnt leave the toilet leaves soon. We are supposed to be leaving in 20 minutes to go see my family several hours away.


----------



## Dew

We had a good day yesterday...also bought charcoal for our new Weber charcoal grill, can't wait to grill...Spring please come soon :flower: Today we are planning on putting together our new treadmill in the basement...excited about that too :happydance:

Preethi: didn't know your parents lived in India...India isn't far from Dubai so should be easy for them to visit you. I too hope that Marcus gives you green signal for trip to UK. Have you already moved to the new apartment? Be happy and stay positive girl :flower:

Sheryl: Those pants look a bit loose on you but I am sure they provide the comfort you are looking for around the waist. My friends also lost weight in first trimester due to MS but they regained it afterwards so I wouldn't worry mucht...eat well and don't miss your prenatals. Thanks for posting pictures...you look lovely :flower:

Sarah: Sorry I confused you in last post. I will write a separate message later to explain that further. So, did you get a smiley already? Watery CM is a good sign, do you also feel ovulation pains, I do-starting about 2 days before ovulation. FXed for you this cycle but as I said earlier, it will happen soon, could be this cycle or 2-3 cycles later. Good that you are being realistic :flower: however once we enter 2WW expectations are formed automatically :dohh: How was dinner with in-laws? Hope you guys had good time together.

NY: I am not a fan of iPad either. I am 10 times more efficient on laptop. It's handy and easier to carry around with me around the house while doing home chores :) you sounded very happy in your last post, I could sense it :hugs: I haven't painted the eggs yet, might do it today...let's see :)

OK I gotta go now....will come back and write more later...:hugs: to all :)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

sheryl loved the pics, looks like a cute little bump forming. I think you were pretty slim before so that helps the cute look :haha: are you going to purchase some maternity clothes for yourself? I bet you could find lots of 2nd hand barely worn maternity clothes online if you dont mind the preworn thing.

huggles: thats interesting, thanks for the tip! I did force hubby to BD last night!!! and it was around midnight :happydance: and he had drunk wine, but not me lol. perhaps we will watch a movie tonight and end up BDing at midnight tonight too then, I wonder why that worked for you??

dew: thank you, sorry you have to explain I just didnt understand that part. I didnt get the smiley last night, so I might try mid day and then tonight....what do you think? yay for treadmill, we got one 6 years ago and use it all the time. we recently had to fix something on it, otherwise its been amazing seeing as it gets used most days. we also got an elliptical recently, it was expensive but it burns 2x the cals and less stress on my feet so I like that too. 

dinner was great (thank you for asking dew) I often dread it a little as my MIL can be annoying but my hubbies sister came and I really like her (shes 25). As I dont cook I get anxious about the menu and worry I will feel like an idiot in front of MIL. Even though she accepts I am a business woman and I earn a good living for us (and that hubby only works 3x a week) in their family its the woman that cooks so I still feel a little inferior. But I shouldnt have worried, hubby was amazing and created a big fish dinner for them (they cant eat meat on good friday) and I had fish n chips. MIL had tears in her eyes that her son has become a good cook.

my temp dropped today, will put my chart below. hope my smiley face comes tonight, then i would still feel pretty regular. I used to get smiley faces CD17 and that makes my cycle longer, but I dont think its going to be that long. i do feel a few twinges in my ovaries and watery cm.

have a lovely day everyone :flower:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 190.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sherylb

I have lots of clothes from friends to go thru.


----------



## sarahincanada

well no smiley face tonight :shrug: grrr means my cycle will probably be longer. not sure whether to BD tonight or not, think I will, as last night was an extra, tonight was one of the every other night scheduled sessions. I purchased a cute litte outfit from la senza today, its kinda french maid-ish but classy and cute if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your new outfit sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im so upset with my hubby right now! so last night he went to his family for dinner (they have easter stuff all weekend long, Im just going over for dinner today). he said he would be back at 8 or 9, and to pick a movie I wanted to watch. so I had in mind is getting my smiley face, movie then BDing with new lingerie. I didnt get a smiley face but thought I would still do the rest.

well he rolls in at 10:40pm and not a word about sorry Im late or anything. i was so upset and just went to bed. what is really upsetting me though is I feel that he is not really getting involved in this whole baby making thing. He didnt ask me last night or this morning anything about the smiley face. I was barely talking to him this morning and he asked what was wrong so I let him have it. He has been good in ways like coming to the dr's apts with me (only because I ask him to) and BDing when I ask him too, but I just feel alone with the whole cycle stuff. I know from reading on here men are like that, but thats not acceptable to me. If we are trying for a baby then I want him to be 100% a part of it. And that includes getting excited for a smiley face and waiting to see if I get my period. that stuff he just ignores and waits for me to tell him what to do and Im fed up! I told him all this and he didnt really say anything, we are just cooling off right now.

I told him at the beginning look Im older so if we are doing this lets to it properly. If he is not going to be involved then Id prefer to not monitor anything, just BD when we want to, and see what happens. Why should I be monitoring everything and feeling the TTC stress alone. Perhaps this is too much for me to ask, but I feel he is more interested in his gardening books than TTC (he was reading one when he woke up this morning, which made me even more annoyed).

ahhh I feel better telling you all this, rant over.
happy easter sunday :flower:


----------



## sherylb

I never told DH anything about TTC. He thought I was obsessing. It's good it didn't take us long or we would have never gotten pregnant. Baby making :sex: gets old fast.


----------



## sarahincanada

we had a big talk, we never stay mad for long which is a good thing. I think I have to just realize he just doesnt get it and is not purposely not being involved. he doesnt get what he needs to do, he thinks waiting for me to tell him when to BD is involved enough. I was trying to explain that I want him to be involved and interested, but he doesnt get it. I said to him that if I hadnt broken down this morning he would have probably forgotten that I was even waiting for my smiley face and never asked about it. Perhaps I am asking to much as sooo many men seem to be like that.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I never told DH anything about TTC. He thought I was obsessing. It's good it didn't take us long or we would have never gotten pregnant. Baby making :sex: gets old fast.

so true! I said to hubby perhaps I should throw away the ov tests and chart and just BD every other night and not know what cycle day I am or wait for my period as I wont know when it is....to me that would be acting just like he is doing now....he doesnt wait for my period and know the exact date like I do. but he doesnt want me to throw everything away though, and said ok he will do all the monitoring then. I was like NO I WANT US TO DO TOGETHER :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

That's a bit of overkill for him to try to take everything over. I think the OPKs are stressing you out. Maybe you should drop that since you know when you O about.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes it is overkill, its weird thats his response, for him to take it over :dohh:

i dont think they are stressing me out, I feel fine about them, I just feel alone and want him to be part of it. he just doesnt get it.


----------



## sherylb

I was the queen bee at our family party yesterday. My family spent most of the day outside and my aunt even moved a wicker chair and ottoman across the yard so I could sit with the family under a tree and be comfortable. I choked up during the prayer when my uncle prayed for the baby.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I was the queen bee at our family party yesterday. My family spent most of the day outside and my aunt even moved a wicker chair and ottoman across the yard so I could sit with the family under a tree and be comfortable. I choked up during the prayer when my uncle prayed for the baby.

awwwww so cute! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

First off, happy Easter ladies. Hope you are enjoying yourselves. We are on our way to family number 2 out of three stops. this one is over an hour drive south so gumm I need a snooze. My daughter has the latest dress on i will post pics tomorrow. 

Sarah, I totally agree with you. After a long time of feeling alone and like I was going being his back with everything, I had to get him more involved. I broke down and old him I really needed some support and he really got into researching more but still didn't ask much about the opk part. I honestly don't think they get it or know what to ask, but i am sure he really is interested. Just make sure to tell him you need him to worry, and feel the same anticipations that you do so oh go through excitement and possible disappointment together. I pray its not long for you. make sure to do an Easter bd session. 

Sheryl cute bump. I am self conscious of mine so have lots of pics but don't like them!

Hope everyone is great today!


----------



## sherylb

Self conscious??? I hear childbirth cures that permanently.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I was the queen bee at our family party yesterday. My family spent most of the day outside and my aunt even moved a wicker chair and ottoman across the yard so I could sit with the family under a tree and be comfortable. I choked up during the prayer when my uncle prayed for the baby.

That's so sweet! It feels so special when pregnant :)


----------



## Dew

Hope you all are having great time with family and friends on Easter...here is my attempt at coloring Easter eggs :)

https://i52.tinypic.com/j8f9jt.jpg


Edit: I removed one of the pictures. It was overwhelming due to its size.


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah I'm sorry you're having trouble! Men don't get it I don't think... Perhaps tell him how you are hoping for a smiley, and why you're hoping for it. And what it means when it doesn't happen. Also tell him when you DO get your smiley, when you are expecting AF. Men don't tend to be good at asking, even if they're wondering! Tell him what's happening and what is next so he's in the loop a bit more, and the more he's 'in the loop' the more he might ask about what is next...? Perhaps because he knows nothing about it he's feeling left out!!!? Who knows! lol. But :hugs: anyway....


And just for you, here is my new belly band (the black bit under my top!)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2008-1.jpg
it's designed to just look like I'm wearing layers, but it's holding my jeans up and smoothing my bulges too! lol.

and if I lift my shirt (I have the grey singlet on under it. lol) you can see it's only a wide band, not a full extra layer:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2009.jpg

LOVING it! And yes, there's a bit of a baby-bulge there! YAAAAAY! heh.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Yay for that lovely dinner with in-laws, for the sweet SIL and for the husband who cooks for you :thumbup: I am sorry DH seems detached from your TTC efforts but at least he understands when you try to make him understand :) I think most guys don't know much about female reproductive physiology and neither do they want to know...they probably don't like to see beyond the sexual attractiveness of woman or else it would ruin all the fun for them :) Who knows...too much technical info may spoil your fun in BD with DH so you might be better off without him knowing all the details :)

Here is an abstract (parts of it) of a published article about research done on humans regarding ovulation and LH (Lutienizing hormone which is ovulation hormone):

_Blood samples were taken at 08:00 a.m., 12:00 a.m., 04:00 p.m., 08:00 p.m., 12:00 p.m., and 04:00 a.m. from 19 subjects for 4 consecutive days, once 17beta-estradiol (E(2)) values reached 125 pg/ml (days 7-10 of the menstrual cycle). *Initiation of the LH surge (50% over the mean of previous values) occurred at 04:00 a.m. (20% of the cases) or at 08:00 a.m. (80% of the cases)*._

Based on such data and my DH's knowledge of how such hormones follow human circadian rhythm, I was suggesting you to do OPK test around 11 am (with 3 hour concentrated pee). Although LH surge lasts 2-3 days, levels fluctuate within a day as well and are supposed to be less in the night so if you are measuring at night only, you might miss the smiley. 



sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Surge for ovulation hormone is supposed to happen in early morning hours, FMU is night's urine, once it is emptied, 2nd urine gets concentrated with ovulation hormone released in body in the morning. *If you see first smiley at night, you'll definitely see a smiley in the morning *
> 
> sorry thats gone way over my head :haha: *so if I pee at 9pm and get a smiley face, Im likely to pee again before bed, then pee in the morning at do the test, how comes theres definitely going to be another smiley face?* I dont get that bit.Click to expand...

Sarah, lets say for example that you tested on 
CD13 PM- no smiley
CD 14 PM- smiley (according to my understanding if you see a smiley at night on CD 14, surge happened at CD 14 AM)
CD 15 AM- smiley (expected!! because before ovulation LH remains in blood stream for at least 2 days, so after first surge on CD 14 AM, another surge is expected on CD 15 AM)

Sorry if I am confusing you again, DH and I have medical background so we tend to go in detail of such issues. I really don't mean to confuse you :nope:, just wanted to share the info I thought might be helpful to you. :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Flying: that's a cute bump :happydance: I have seen my friend wear this band and if she didn't tell me I wouldn't have noticed...it really does give a feel that you are wearing layers. 

Can I ask how did you post your pictures, my Easter egg pictures seem too large. I used tinypic.com. Thanks!


----------



## sherylb

Oh my goodness, the 1 Cadberry egg I had has terribly upset my stomach even though I ate it slowly. Way too much sugar for one day.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Oh my goodness, the 1 Cadberry egg I had has terribly upset my stomach even though I ate it slowly. Way too much sugar for one day.

drink lots of water and get rid of that sugar...hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Dew, I resize my photos before uploading them. It doesn't matter what you use to put them on but I resize them (to about 600 pixels along it's longest side) before uploading onto a forum. I find the 600 pixels seems about the right size for most. :)


----------



## sherylb

Yikes! My SMEP thread stats for April are depressing. I wonder if people are trying to avoid a Christmas baby. I am going to do my best to not be in the hospital for Thanksgiving. (Due day before)


----------



## Huggles

dew, those eggs looks beautiful!
Flying, cute bump!
Sheryl, hope you feel better again today.


----------



## MummyCat

Happy Easter everyone!!! :hi:

Flying and Sheryl... Gorgeous bumps ladies :cloud9: 

Sarah I'm sorry you're still waiting for that smiley (hopefully today??) and that hubby isn't showing an interest. Mike was really good in that respect... but we did only use the sticks once.. so maybe it was the novelty of it... but each morning asked to see it and I kept them so we checked the progression of the line (in colour) I guess if we had to do many many cycles he'd not be as interested... but it did feel like he was very involved in the process.. so I completely understand how you feel and what you want from hubby! I don't think it's too much to ask! AT ALL!

Preethi.. hope your move has gone ok!!

Dew... not long till testing hun!! :hugs: Hoping for a great big BFP! Those eggs are STUNNING!!! how on earth did you paint them?? they are gorgeous! 

Nikki.. Hope you had a nice Easter with Ella...:hugs:

NDH.. how was your weekend? Hope all is ticking along nicely with the pregnancy!

Huggles.. Hope you had a nice Easter hun! :flower:

We've had a busy weekend and Lottie's ended up with toooooo much chocolate! She has 30 eggs in the fridge (a lot of them little ones) but it's going to last her a long time as I like to avoid giving her sweets in the week! :rofl: I didn't buy her any chocolate eggs specially for her.. I just bought some eggs for the hunt she did with her cousin... expecting maybe she'll manage to collect about 10 little eggs... but so many people gave her eggs! :dohh: She loved it.. but she is MAD about chocolate! 

We got given loads too... we didn't have any until dessert last night were we shared a Cadbury's egg. Just wasn't in a chocolate mood! :rofl: on Easter... go figure! xx

Have a lovely day everyone!! xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hello Ladies,

Dew my parents do not live in india. they live in sharjah which is a city away from dubai, im always mentioning that i go over to my mums and i cant possibly be going to india every time i say that ! lol, shes just gone on holiday thats all and will be back on saturday,


Thanks for the cute bump pics ladies,,
Sarah i totally sympathize with you,, i know exactly how you feel, the problem is that we expect so much from men that we get disappointed many times too,

i remember bawling my eyes out at dh many times about this baby thing and telling him how i feel this baby will change everything etc, i think he listened to me because he bd'd everytime i said we should be and we tried being spontaneous and it worked ..

:hugs: so hope everything works out for you, i know you are stressing about your age but let me tell you ive read of so many women on this website that are 40 + and pregnant.. but i can understand how you feel,. maybe have a heart to heart with dh?

hope everything goes well..


AFM, MANY MANY changes.. first off was my dads birthday dinner friday,. my brother was so ill and i caught a bad bug and throat infection off him and the next day we were moving house,. i was in such a bad condition and things did not go according to plan, the house was not cleaned by the contractor as promised, i started getting headaches and stuffy nose and a very bad throat and that night, when the move was finally done, i couldnt sleep even though i was so tired.. i had to wake up about 7 times for hot water all night,... went to a doctor the same night, but he was normal GP and gave me pills i shouldnt take during pregnancy,.. thank god i did not touch them and read the leaflet !

the next day was my marcus appointment, but he went AWOL from the hospital. his phone was switched off and no one knew where he was, even the staff !!

so they rescheduled me for today but i had a funny feeling that he wont be consistent in that hospital as hes shifted many places.. i was so ill dh took me to another clinic and i met this egyptian lady doc who seemed so through and nice and took me through everything, and gave me vitamins and normal strepsils and nasal sprays for my bug and scanned me for her records..

she has some advanced ultrasound qualification as well.. i just mentioned the NT, and i was 13 + 6 yesterday, she checked the NT and it was measuring 1.8 mm !! perfect.. plus she counted 5 fingers on bubs and checked for other irregularities and everything seemed perfect ! she said i did have a low lying placenta but over 80 % chances for it to move and me to have a normal delivery. 

she banned me from flying and when persisted, i think she allowed me to postpone it until 20 weeks., because of this placenta issue.

i asked if she could see a nub and she said it looks very early but from what she can see and trusting she has some ultrasound qualifications as mentioned, she said it looks like the genitilia of a girl !!!!!!!!

i yelled WHAT ???

i was totally expecting a boy and said isnt it too early>? she said yes and i can confirm the sex on week 17, but to me it looks like you have high chances of a girl.. although its not what i expected at all.. im trying to sink it in and told DH, he is happy as long as the baby is healthy and i am too, its just that i expected a boy but we will know at 17 weeks for sure. !

happy easter to all of you,, i still dont have tv or internet connection at my new place and managed to use the laptop from my aunts place at the moment,.

i will post a bump pic when i get my connection !

i am 14 weeks today !!!!! YAY FOR SECOND TRI FOR ME !!!

i may stick with this lady doc as she seems very nice too and its closer to my home. she will come to the main medcare hospital for delivery but does her consultations at the clinic.. will post my bump pic and 13 + 6 scan pics when i get a connection !

but im so ill at the moment,, lol !! write more when i can.. :hugs: and love to all xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

dew those eggs look awesome !! ive never coloured eggs before and if you have hand painted them then wow !!


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes that all sounds really positive which is great :thumbup:
hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Dew

Preethi: seems like I have not been paying enough attention :dohh: thanks for clarifying again :flower:

I am sorry you caught the bug and feeling sick again...hoping you'll feel better soon :hugs: and hey my prediction of baby boy for you was based on HB...as it was around 130 (<150)...girls are so cute and you'll fall in love with yours as soon as you see her...:flower:

So goodbye to Marcus and hello to Egyptian doctor :) she does seem more qualified and lives closer :thumbup:

Take rest and feel better :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Thanks Mummy :flower: but I don't think it's happening this cycle...just not feeling it....no unusual symptom to get me excited :nope:...feeling disappointed already :(


----------



## NDH

Told DHs parents today. Don't know how FIL reacted exactly as DH told him himself, but I know he's pleased. I told MIL and she screamed with excitement lol. She said they're going to save for flights to come down around Christmas. Don't know if they'll come for January or come in December and stay for the birth, but I hope they follow through. They never came to see us when we only lived a 16 hour drive away, let alone a 16 hour flight. But then again, we didn't have grandchildren to lure them away. Also told DHs Nana who was never able to have children of her own and adopted her three. She was absolutely delighted to find out she'll be a great grandmother again.

Preethi, good luck with the new doctor. How strange about Marcus!

Sarah, I hope your DH takes more responsibility and ownership of TTC. I think thats a man thing as I know of very few who were actually quite involved in the TTC process (besides BDing of course lol. And even in that area I had to fight with mine :p) but hopefully you have more success.

Dew, gorgeous eggs! Love them! I haven't dyed eggs in ages as there have been no little cousins around. Silly excuse I know.

Flying, cute belly bands and bump!

Sorry to anyone I've left out - not intentional just worn out after spending the whole day in the car on a 4WD trip.


----------



## sherylb

Sounds like everyone had a good weekend overall. 

My DH thinks he is getting sick so I am staying a little away from him. Yuck! 

Easter was good with both families. I wish I would have thought about sharing my egg with DH and then we could have split his later on. I would have probably had a much easier night last night. Toast for dinner helped a lot though.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- love love love the eggs. So much prettier than doing them with a 7 year old:) But my daughter's were cute also. How did you do those? Was it a kit? They look so nice. I didn't feel in it for the month I got a bfp either so our "feelings" aren't always right:) However, we shall see, because I do have a feeling im having a boy. And also, my HB has come down from 160's and settled at low 140's so that points to a boy with the old wive's tale. We will see. 

Preethi- I have the sickness too. I've had it for like 2 weeks and it will be gertting better, then im sick again. No fun. Well Marcus seems a bit shady to me now....never heard of such a thing. He must have been in trouble. Unless he died or something. Weird. yay for a baby girl! 

Mummy- I know all about the sugar addicts that little kids can be! I had to monitor Ella's intake, she has sugar high break downs that are no fun. But was such a sweet day with her:) Glad you had a lovely day also. 

SArah- hope you are doing well.

NDH- glad you are happy with telling everyone! I loved the reaction from people...although I just did a lot of my family yesterday! 

Oh ladies- I finally told my daughter yesterday on Easter! She was not that thrilled about a baby and said she hopes it is a boy so that she is still the prettiest girl in the family. LoL. oh my, what have I created? I know she will warm up to it but she has it in her head that babies just cry and babble and are annoying so we will see! She also thought it was gross to hear the babie's heart beat that OH recorded so that was kind of a bummer. But, im not going to force feelings from her, let her feel how she wants to. 

Preethi- congrats on 14 weeks too! 

Flying- those bands look comfy, do they ever squeeze too much or are they pretty forgiving? I hate right now if pants are squeezing my fat too much, it feels uncomfortable. I can't wait to wear sundresses every day, I hate clothes right now.

Sheryl- child birth didn't take away my modesty! I will always have it im sure. I just don't like the way my body looks right now at all. Yuck.


----------



## sarahincanada

:wave::wave::wave: hi everyone!
hope you are all doing well, I just got back from my chiro and massage apt. its raining here and Im feeling sleepy.
weekend was good, and wow hubby and I had great make-up sex last night!!! and it was after midnight huggles!! no smiley face yet though :shrug:

dew - wow amazing eggs!! they look like designer eggs!
and thank you for the info, I think I get it. Ive always tested at about 9pm at night, and theres been a few months I have not gotten a smiley...I thought I had tested too late in the cycle but I wonder if it was just wrong time of day. I had always read that LH surge detection was better at night!

I still havent gotten my smiley face and Ive tested every night since CD10 and am now CD16, as well as mornings of CD13 and 14. So not sure if its coming or I missed it. my temps are pretty low and i think they are supposed to go up after ovulation, Im just not sure how much they are supposed to go up as I have nothing to compare it too. I will post my chart below if anyone is interested. I will do my ov test tonight then you think tomorrow I should start daily at 11am instead then? The last couple of months I got my smiley CD13 so was really expecting it by now, but I have had 2 months it came at CD17.

how are you feeling? what day is AF due? Ive continued to read and noticed you are not feeling pregnant and not many symptoms: in my mind thats good as I find most people dont get many symptoms when they get a bfp. but I know you are comparing to your last pregnancy, I think it was the sore boobs you had. but I have read of people having different symptoms 2nd time around so Im still holding out hope for you.

ny - I do think they are very different and dont get it. but at the same time he is very interested in his new obsession (gardening) so I just wanted some of that interest to be focused towards what should be the most important thing right now - us making a life. I didnt want it to just be me doing all the work, planning etc. and him just having the fun part! he also mentioned he was going to read my books once I got pregnant. so perhaps once it happens it will kick in more. although since I let him have it he has already been talking about it all with me more.

Id love to see more photos of you, I bet you look lovely.

just continued reading about ella's reaction to the news......awwww thats sooooo cute! some kids are very happy to be getting a brother or sister, others are not at all! It sounds normal for an only child to think that way. I cant remember if you are finding out the gender or not, I think you are? if its a boy then it will be fine, if its a girl perhaps talk to her about how much fun it would be to grow up with a little sister.

flying - thing is, I do talk to him about it all. I bring up symptoms, talk about CD days, and he just glosses over and is like 'well we will see'. In his mind its like this: we have tried, so forget about it and if your period doesnt come then do a pregnancy test. Wish it was that easy!! and just in general I was feeling alone and annoyed he that he wouldnt think to ask if I got my smiley yet, but instead was ingrossed in his gardening book!!!

those belly bands are great! in fact I would like to wear those now to hide my muffin top
(hope you know what that is!!!)

sheryl: I hear a lot of people dont want a christmas baby. I dont care what time of year they are born I just want a baby. hope your hubby gets over his sickness soon, and try not to catch it!

mummy: hi! I love chocolate too, so easter memories for me was lots of chocolate, not the religious part! I cant wait to be able to do an egg hunt for my children. as for all that chocolate I would be eating it all hoping my child didnt notice!!

babyhopes: yes we did have a heart to heart, all is good now. there are a lot of people over 40 on here and pregnant, and you know what soooo many celebrities too....I had a magazine recently that had a double page on pregnant celebs and all of them were over 35. theres a couple of tv actresses over 40 that just announced they were pregnant too. so I try not to think about it, but its always in the back of my mind. my massage therapist said I only look about 32 today so Im happy!!!

and yay for 2nd tri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and omg I know you would like a boy but Im picturing a gorgeous mini preethi!!!
sorry to hear you have been so ill, but glad you got a good scan and new dr. so are you going to postpone your trip or is it within the timeframe she said?

ndh: are the inlaws all in canada? thats great you have told everyone. how are you feeling?

huggles: how are you doing, scan is next week right?
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 196.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahincanada

who knows most about cm on this thread.....so all these days Ive been feeling very wet down there and put it as watery. well finally today I took a sample to inspect, and it does stretch somewhat between my fingers so is that EW???


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah yes if it stretches and is like the gooey egg whites, its fertile cm! Hope this brings a smiley fact and then its a good ovulation. 

Yes, we are going to find out the sex of the baby but not sure when that happens. Noyhing scheduled yet. I think its for sure a boy so I'm not rushing it.


----------



## flyingduster

Aww Preethi, I'm so sorry you're feeling sick! But yay for having pretty much moved everything, and good luck in the new home!!! :D


Dew!! hahaha!! Honestly, when someone is TTC and they are getting close to testing and not 'feeling' it, perhaps feeling a bit down about it and just wanting to start the next cycle already...? I reckon you're preg! heh. We'll see of course, but that really does seem pretty common!!!! GOOD LUCK!

ny, the bands don't squeeze at all. I actually got a size smaller than I first planned on getting, and they don't squeeze in the slightest. If I bunch the whole thing up it squeezes a little, but spread out wide you hardly feel it! 

And yes, Sarah, they are sold to smooth out muffin tops as well as for maternity bands!

Sarah, I hope you get a smiley soon, your temps certainly don't indicate anything yet! FX for you...




AFM, I threw up this morning!?! Was a bit out of the blue, i got up, let the dogs out, got half dressed, and totally bare-chested, I feel my stomach lifting and had to make a dash to the bathroom! Heaps of violent throwing up, but of course I had a totally empty stomach so only bile came up! Ewwwww. Wasn't the nicest start to the morning. And to be honest, my stomach isn't feeling all that settled still. Ugh. I hope it's just a weird flush of hormones or something!

I'm seeing my midwife on saturday! At LAST! I last saw her at around 6 weeks, and I'm supposed to see her every month, but because I work full time I haven't had the time to take off and see her at all! She's being so nice and seeing me on saturday instead! I'm HOPING I can hear the heartbeat, as i haven't heard it at all yet!! I'll record it for sure if we do, cos hubby hasn't heard it either and can't be with me for the appointment (he's working) so will record it for him to hear. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

JUST GOT MY SMILEY FACE!!!!
yeah Im so happy as hubby and I had great sex last night, so will do it tonight and tomorrow as well. I was having some ovary pains both sides so thought Id test earlier (its 5pm here)
wish me luck! please egg and spermy, meet and implant now theres nothing in the way!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## nypage1981

Yay sarah! Maybe try the from behind way, its said to give many bfps! (Tmi). But its tru! Good luck.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> JUST GOT MY SMILEY FACE!!!!
> yeah Im so happy as hubby and I had great sex last night, so will do it tonight and tomorrow as well. I was having some ovary pains both sides so thought Id test earlier (its 5pm here)
> wish me luck! please egg and spermy, meet and implant now theres nothing in the way!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Awesome dear...soooo happy for you :happydance:....you have done so good this cycle....I'll be cautiously hopeful for you.....:hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Yay sarah! Maybe try the from behind way, its said to give many bfps! (Tmi). But its tru! Good luck.

ooooh ok will do tonight then! we did try it the other day in our spare room but the bed is too high and hubby was comfortable, so will try it in our own bed tonight. i also read that produces boys which is probably BS lol


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> JUST GOT MY SMILEY FACE!!!!
> yeah Im so happy as hubby and I had great sex last night, so will do it tonight and tomorrow as well. I was having some ovary pains both sides so thought Id test earlier (its 5pm here)
> wish me luck! please egg and spermy, meet and implant now theres nothing in the way!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Awesome dear...soooo happy for you :happydance:....you have done so good this cycle....I'll be cautiously hopeful for you.....:hugs: and :kiss:Click to expand...

thanks dew...its you and me girl, its going to happen for us very very soon!


----------



## sarahincanada

I will have to change my ticker, but I will wait and see what my temps say....hopefully they will shift upwards so I can roughly know if I O today, tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## sherylb

So happy you finally got your smiley.

:bunny::bunny::bunny::wine:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> JUST GOT MY SMILEY FACE!!!!
> yeah Im so happy as hubby and I had great sex last night, so will do it tonight and tomorrow as well. I was having some ovary pains both sides so thought Id test earlier (its 5pm here)
> wish me luck! please egg and spermy, meet and implant now theres nothing in the way!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Awesome dear...soooo happy for you :happydance:....you have done so good this cycle....I'll be cautiously hopeful for you.....:hugs: and :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks dew...its you and me girl, its going to happen for us very very soon!Click to expand...

Hoping so with all my heart!

Are you excited to see temp spike tomorrow or day after...I am excited for you :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

Ooooooh yay Sarah!!!! I'm so glad it turned up, a little late but not totally so! YAAAAAAAAYYYY! And it'll be horrible now waiting for the temp spike instead! lol. I guess the spike could be still another day or so away, if the smiley is predicting it, and the temp only spots it AFTER the event! I've never used OPKs, do they usually show it around 24 hours before O? Which will mean your temp won't start going up until the day after tomorrow at the earliest, and it'll take three days of it going up and up and up for FF to confirm it being O.


But YAY for smiley! And yay for nicely timed BD!!! Gooooo :spermy: go!


----------



## NDH

Hooray for your smiley Sarah! Better late than never I say - and it's good you were expecting it earlier as you got lots of BD action in as well! Good luck, hoping it happens for you by June!

Dew, you're getting close to testing, how are you feeling?


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> weekend was good, and wow hubby and I had great make-up sex last night!!! and it was after midnight huggles!!
> 
> huggles: how are you doing, scan is next week right?

Yay for midnight sex!!! :happydance:
And just before your smiley - that is SO well timed! :wohoo:

Yes, my scan is next wednesday. Seriously can't wait now - i need the reassurance again. I'm doing pretty ok generally though, just get nervous between appointments.



sarahincanada said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> JUST GOT MY SMILEY FACE!!!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!
just popping in before I go see my FS at 11:15, excited to see her and have a plan for the next few months.:thumbup:
so I have a smiley face still this morning and heres my chart, the temp went up quite a bit but not sure if thats considered a spike, probably not as its not higher than CD1 but its higher than yesterday. flying my FS says the average person O's 24 hours after smiley face....so I got my smiley yesterday late afternoon, it could have been building up from early in the morning so techincally I could have O'd early this morning.....but is that impossible if the LH surge is still being detected? is it more likely today?
doesnt really matter as we will BD tonight as well, I just wondered your thoughts and being my first whole month of temping I dont know.
NY you'll be happy to know he deposited from behind last night lol 
talk to you all later :flower:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 201 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahincanada

also forgot to mention I had O pains both sides yesterday afternoon, that was what prompted me to test. I read that can be from the ovaries getting ready, rather than that was my ovulation.

whats your guess, O'd already or today, or tomorrow lol


----------



## Huggles

Good luck at the fs today and hopefully you won't need to follow any plans as all this recent (midnight and from behind) bd'ing will do the trick!


----------



## sarahincanada

I hope so Huggles! honestly if I dont get pregnant in 3 months naturally I will be fine going on clomid or whatever it takes. But FXd it doesnt get to that :kiss:


----------



## sherylb

O yesterday. Its not over the entire cycle. It needs to be a rise of .4f and .1f over the previous 6 days. Opk can be sensing lingering hormones. Opks are not considered proof of anything except the presence of the chemical.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, that's the spike today so you ovulated yesterday :) Good luck!


----------



## Dew

Thanks everyone! I am 10 dpo today and really don't have any symptoms that would make me excited. AF due on either April 30 or May 1. I usually start spotting 3 days before so will know soon. 
Last year around this time when we had just started thinking seriously about TTC, I was so sure that 2011 Mother's day I will be a mother/be pregnant...I am feeling low today and that seems like PMS :(


----------



## MummyCat

Yay for smiley face Sarah!! :dance:

Keepign everything crossed Dew!! :flower:

Good luck tomorrow Huggles!! :hugs:

:hi: to everyone!! Am very tired today, also had my last day at work... now what!! :rofl: Going to need to structure my days I think! :D


----------



## Dew

I went for dental cleaning appointment this morning...not a fan of it :growlmad: scheduled next week for some fillings too :nope: I have to make a resolution to floss daily.

It's gloomy day here..been raining since night, might snow tonight...crazy weather :growlmad:

I may have slight headache today...I can feel it sometimes :wacko:


----------



## Dew

Thanks again Mummy....I have been without job for a while, hope you find cool things to do in all the extra time you have now.

Good luck Huggles for your next appointment!


----------



## sherylb

My parents found me this awesome armoire that someone left behind in storage. It will be perfect for the nursery b/c the closet is not very big.

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/D8AB7C1E26.jpeg https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/4AA51E0DB2.jpeg


----------



## nypage1981

Dew its raining all day here too. Such a lazy day. I am on call at 4 and hope I am called in sort of else I'm in a rainy day rut on the couch all day!


----------



## Dew

Sheryl, that's a good find!


----------



## Dew

Sorry double post!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew its raining all day here too. Such a lazy day. I am on call at 4 and hope I am called in sort of else I'm in a rainy day rut on the couch all day!

I know it's making me sleepy :sleep: Can I ask who do you work for? I mean in what field/area?

Would like to know about others' jobs too. I have been jobless for a while and this hope of getting pregnant is preventing me from seriously looking for one but I do get bored and lonely at home.


----------



## sherylb

My boss is going to E-mail me my last pay stub so I will be able to hopefully get temporarily approved for Medicaid tomorrow.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew I am in radiology at a hospital..... I was curious when you mentioned knowledge for medical information, what field you are in? It sounds to me maybe your husband is a doctor? My OH has his masters in excercise physiology and has a lot of cardiac and oxygen function knowledge in what he does daily. He is in both a fitness and medical position right now as a product manager so it's a bit off track but he likes it. 

Did you quit a job recently or was it cut? I know we have had a lot of cuts in our field of work, and out of school 5 years back there were virtually NO jobs for me. I am what they call a per diem employee which is similar to a casual. Meaning I have no point position, no benefits, but get to choose what I would and would not want to work. I have not looked into a more permanent job the last year or so either just because of my family planning and desire to stay home with my kids. Like i've said before, working and career have never been one of my wants in life, just being a mommy and housewife!


----------



## flyingduster

I agree that you O'd yesterday Sarah, cos that spike in temps only comes AFTER O! YAY for such good timing of BD the night before then!!!! Ooo you can't get much better than having super :spermy: right there to meet the egg as she drops! GOOD LUCK HUN! Keep up the BD just in case, until FF can confirm O (your temp SHOULD keep going up and up, and FF will put the cross hairs in when it's gone up consistently for a few days. I'd expect the coverline would go in somewhere nearer that first row of temps rather than the low few days you've had prior to O.) It's a bit confusing when the graph only shows what's already there, but when the cross hairs are put in by FF it makes more sense and makes the graph a better size so you can see the trend better! From what I've heard the OPKs do continue to detect the chemical after O, which is why a lot of women have several days of 'highs' when infact they O'd somewhere in the middle! And why temping is so darn useful!!! lol


Dew, I'm sorry you're feeling a bit crappy, but you might very well still be a 'mum' for mothers day, even if it's inside you... FX and babydust!!!


Now I need to run off to work! Trialling yet another girl today, FX she isn't totally useless like the others have been!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

BNB is all messed up. I can't see anyone's posts but know mine wasn't the last. What the heck?


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> BNB is all messed up. I can't see anyone's posts but know mine wasn't the last. What the heck?

Yes, it was messed up earlier, I tried and tried then left....I guess it happens due to user overload...


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> My boss is going to E-mail me my last pay stub so I will be able to hopefully get temporarily approved for Medicaid tomorrow.

Good luck Sheryl! I know how important it is for you...what happened to that private place for u/s? Are they open yet?


----------



## Dew

NY: Wow, radiologist! That's interesting....may be that's why your DH wanted to buy you an U/S equipment :thumbup: thanks for sharing:flower:

You are right, my DH is a doctor, he first did MD, then did PHD, then joined pharma industry and now wants to go to Wharton for MBA :dohh: AFM, I have a PHD in molecular biology which involved basic research (you know, DNA, RNA, proteins, cells, etc...that kind of stuff..working in lab), writing thesis and defending it in front of committee. After that I joined post-doc for a while, work wasn't interesting and for other reasons I voluntarily quit. So yeah my life is very unglamorous to say the least :haha:

I am sitting in a coffee shop ATM...sipping Turtle Mocha :)


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

so I O'd yesterday, thats great and Im so glad I have temped to have more knowledge. thanks for everyone who replied as I just wasnt sure if that was considered a spike or not.

so got back from FS apt and some errands, I didnt feel great about the appointment but hubby thinks Im crazy. this might be long...

so went in and she went through her notes. i always have a feeling she has no clue who we are, its not like she remembers faces and Ive only been a couple of times. so she was recapping and mentioned the surgery and said the pathology report said it was a polyp (so I said oh good, meant it wasnt cancer or anything). then she went to her surgery notes and said 'oh I remember this' and went on to explain that the polyp might have expelled before the surgery as when they went in there was a mass there but not the full polyp, so they scraped it out and the pathology says was a polyp type mass. she said it could of happened overnight when I was having cramps from the pill I took to open the cervix. I was like huh? wouldnt I notice a 1cm sized polyp coming out!!! so that threw me off a little. funnily enough my reflexologist had noticed in the uterus area on my foot it seems less lumpy/congested before the surgery and she joked perhaps we popped the polyp so now I thinking perhaps she did!!! anyway that threw me off, she hadnt said anything about that in the phonecall to my hubby when I was recovering after the op.

I had been reading the waiting room about FSH levels in late 30's women and so I asked what mine were as before she had just said my bloods were good, she said it was normal (I think it was 5, over 9 is considered a problem for my age). so that was good news, that and the fact Im ovulating and having normal cycles. Those with higher FSH means that their eggs are dwindling as the FSH is higher compensating for the lack of eggs it said in the article.

so she said the polyp could have been preventing, but she really wasnt sure and I could just be unexplained infertility. (bear in mind I have told her I started trying Feb 2010, which we did as we were on vacation and had the first non pulling out sex, but many months we didnt have sex around O and I wasnt tracking with ovulation sticks, so in my mind I say we started trying in Sept as thats when I printed out calenders and starting tracking).

so she said it was up to us when we wanted to start getting a little help, and her suggestion is for me to start clomid next month, with them monitoring my ovaries with bloods and ultrasounds and telling us when to BD. then if that doesnt work for a couple of months then to try IUI I think its called.....its where they wash the semen then put it up inside, along with the monitoring/clomid. So I have to phone up on CD1 to start this.

I came away with mix emotions...some of me is so unhappy to have to think about 'help' and the other side of me is great lets get a move on as I want a couple of kids. So now I have a big decision to make...do I wait a few months of trying naturally to see if it was the polyp then try the clomid with monitoring, or should I just start next month. I wish I could have a crystal ball, if someone was to tell me I wouldnt conceive naturally the next 3 months I would just go for it. Some of me doesnt mind waiting and trying naturally, as I dont mind not being pregnant when my family is here so we can have a really good vacation. But then a big part of me is no, get on with it!! Im not sure how I will decide, Im a typical Libran, always weighing up the possibilities. I will chat to my hubby as see what he thinks and I have till CD1 to decide. Thing is, if last months 2 sessions and this months great sex didnt work then perhaps I should just go ahead and start the clomid.

Also I think I will only do one month of monitoring with clomid and Bding naturally, and then go straight to the IUI. In my mind if Im already taking the Clomid so I might as well do that too. Its $350 per time and I can probably find that money.

Whats funny is she said sometimes when they are doing clomid and monitoring people actually have too many follicles and so they actually tell them not to try!! that would be funny if that was me, and would suggest I didnt need the drug afterall.

anyway thats about it, of course I would be ecstatic if this cycle worked on its own, but at least I have some options just have to decide what to do. what would you all do? Im learning towards just going for it next month as even if works and I get a bfp its not quaranteed to be a sticky one. Also the twin thing Im ok with, hubby and I both work at home a lot and we could manage it. (10% likely with clomid)

I forgot to ask her about egg freezing, I wouldnt mind doing that so that I can use them when Im in my early 40's instead of using the eggs inside incase they have gone downhill (was reading another article about that in the waiting room!!)

dew: I right there with you with the emotions, and you having the MC as well I dont blame you for feeling how you do. I will be jumping for joy the day you get your bfp.

mummy: yay for no job and no more sniffly sick lottie!

sheryl: nice armoire! in fact I cant wait to see peoples baby rooms. and thats great about the coverage, I really hope it all comes through for you soon

flying: thank you that was helpful info, and yes we will keep BDing infact Im going to seduce my hubby after posting this incase the egg is floating around 24 hrs later!!!


----------



## sherylb

I spent 45 minutes at the wrong place. Then it took me 45 to find this one. Geez.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew I work in radiology but I am so not a radiologist! No way I would be one so kung since they have like 7 more years beyond a doctor. I wish! 

That's interesting about your DH. My father in law did similar in pharmaceuticals. He did very well for himself in that field! I do know he was not around very much for some of his harder workig years, I suppose your dh has got go be away quite often, huh. Mine just left again today for work. His flight is all over the place with a layover and I'm so nervous for him. Cannot wait until he calls. 

Sarah I do not know about tempting but hope you did it this time around. 

Dew, you may find out in a couple days a surprise. Hang in there. I believed lack of symptoms to be the best symptom.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- just kept reading or BNB finally let me read furhter. I would just do the clomid soon if it were me. I am impatient and would just want it over with. It is practically natural, as it just pumps up our ovulation so it still isn't like a miracle drug or anything. So maybe it will work a miracle for you though and you can just have that bfp! I would hope for twins to get them done with:) 

Has anyone ever seen Pregnant in Heels? Its an obnoxious show, but I can't figure out what kind of accent the girl on it has! I am thinking New Zealand maybe, but maybe not! Anyways, if you've seen it, lemme know. 

Sheryl- where did you sit for 45 minutes?


----------



## Dew

Wow Sarah! Just read your message....I am left thinking why did they have to mess with your body and perform surgery if polyp wasn't even there :growlmad: :shrug:

I really don't know what advice to give you :nope: 

Before our first BFP, DH was ready to try IUI if we didn't conceive in next 2-3 cycles but I wasn't. Mainly, because I wanted to have baby natural way and be surprised to see a BFP, but also because I had heard that IUI results in twin pregnancy and I am not so much in favor of having twins. But things have changed now for us after ths BFP and MC. When pregnant we learnt that we probably had twins....although only one sac had fetus, other only had yolk sac :( whoever did U/S on me asked if I had fertility treatment because my condition is more common in assisted pregnancy. So, i realized risk is the same either way and now I am in favor of trying IUI if it is taking too long for us to conceive while DH is now not showing interest in IUI and is very keen on conceiving naturally. So, our decisions/beliefs do change as we move on in life and face challenges. You'll be the best person to take a decision in your case considering how significant this matter is.

About freezing the eggs, I was talking to DH about it the other day, he currently wants to focus on baby no#1 so didn't comment much but I have it in my mind and might consider after 1st baby. Wonder how much does it cost and how does insurance cover that.

I hope you get your BFP this cycle and not have to go through all this. I have little knowledge about clomid so can't really comment.

Relax and enjoy seducing hubby :winkwink:


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- just kept reading or BNB finally let me read furhter. I would just do the clomid soon if it were me. I am impatient and would just want it over with. It is practically natural, as it just pumps up our ovulation so it still isn't like a miracle drug or anything. So maybe it will work a miracle for you though and you can just have that bfp! I would hope for twins to get them done with:)
> 
> Has anyone ever seen Pregnant in Heels? Its an obnoxious show, but I can't figure out what kind of accent the girl on it has! I am thinking New Zealand maybe, but maybe not! Anyways, if you've seen it, lemme know.
> 
> Sheryl- where did you sit for 45 minutes?

Yes, he travels a lot but tries to be home during fertile days as much as possible. But yeah I do stay alone at home a lot :(

I know there is that show but never watched it because I just can't watch anything related to pregnancy on TV right now :(

I am not in favor of twins because I believe that one of the twins is born weak due to lack of nutrition and stuff. Also, I don't think I'll be able to handle two together with no previous experience...i feel it can get crazy with twins. My fears may all be wrong.

I think Sheryl was talking about getting stuck on BnB website :)


----------



## Dew

Sorry NY I quoted you wrong in above post.


----------



## Dew

OK I am just killing time in coffee shop so pardon me flooding the thread with my posts :dohh: I just couldn't sit at home alone and feel sad about my life :haha:

Do you guys like this paper mobile for baby nursery...?

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/jumbo-paper-butterfly-mobile/?pkey=rromnurhrl

No, I am not planning on buying it but planning on making it...DIY project :winkwink: I plan on typing cute words like love, hope, give, cheer etc in various font sizes and font colors using word document and printing it out on a large white thicker sheet of paper(s). Then cut out either easy animal/bird shapes or stars or butterflies or leaves etc. Then using some craft material which I am sure I can find in Micheal's, I'll prepare a similar piece. :happydance: Like it???

BTW my iPad is working faster on coffee shop wireless compared with home :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

That mobile looks lovely Dew.

Sarah, good luck with your decision. Maybe this will be your cycle so it won't matter anyway :flower:

Sheryl, great find with the wardrobe!

Sorry for missing anything else, I'm struggling to catch up and forgetting what I've read when I do finally get to the next page. I'm house sitting and their internet is very slow and taking ages to load. I'd say it could be BnB with all the error messages I'm getting, but I'm also having issues with every other website so I'm assuming it's the internet.


----------



## sherylb

No, not stuck on BnB. I went down to one Medicaid office and was there for 45 minutes before I realized that they were also divided between another location by zip code. So 45 minutes later I finally found the other place and go there just before 5. I was out by 5:30 then...


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH I was having problems on here yesterday but not today.

Dew: I like that paper mobile, very cute and even better if you can make one and personalize :thumbup: I saw a cute mobile thing years ago when in england and said to my mum she can get that for my future baby, and she did and its sitting in my old room in england! its a padded one with teddy bears and think it said things about love on it, really cute.

as for the polyp I said the same thing to hubby but we all saw it on the ultrasound, so perhaps it did break away and flush itself out from the reflexology or the night before with the medication for the cervix opening. I did bleed the night before just didnt see any tissue. Oh well, I did at first feel a little annoyed as before this apt all the talk was polyp then this one it was like it barely existed, but nothing I can do now :shrug:

Hope you feel more cheerful soon :hugs: I understand the feeling about twins and think a lot of people feel the same. we have quite a few twins in our family and my mum always thinks one feels left out and has problems so I think one girl and one boy is ideal to avoid that. Seeing as I work from home with very flexible hours and hubby is home 4 days a week and might extend to 5 days a week I think we could handle it and at my age I dont mind getting it done and over!!! omg I remember now my FS was talking about IVF and that they dont put more than 4 embryos in and I was thinking 4!!!!!! I would prefer to do 1 at a time and have more cycles if I could afford it, or no more than 2 at a time no way.

NY: your post made me feel better, even though its a drug its not a heavy one. Hubby says lets go for it next cycle. I will find the part that they do ultrasounds to look at follicles quite interesting and may make the time go quicker. if I think about it I could be trying that in 2 weeks time....thats no time at all! or if I do one more naturally then its only 6 weeks and I can try it, so things arent all that bad :kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- that is so cute. Love it. Its so whimsical. i actually like the light, flowy paper...

Sarah- thats super exciting. When they are monitoring the ovaries and ovulation, with all the times you need to go in for things, time really would fly i'd imagine. I like your new ticker. Very summery:) 

My post on Facebook was "Is it October yet?"....I got a lot of crap for that one! No one wants to rush a summer we don't even have yet....except me:) I would rather just forward to October. I am miserable lately and can't wait to be done. I've never been the type to want to actually be pregnant and find it beautiful. I just want my baby now! Plus, im feeling scared because im pretty crampy today...hope its bean growing nice and strong. 

Get this story- OH was supposed to get on a flight from Minneapolis to Las Vegas with a layover in Pheonix arizona. Well, that was canceled when he got to the airport and they said if you want to leave get on this flight now. Well, it took him to philadelphia from minneapolis!!! (total opposite direction from las vegas.....) That was a 3 hour layover and then Philly to Las Vegas is 5 hours flight apparently! How could any flight from one point to the other in the USA be 5 hours? I did't know any of them took that long. Such a horrible travel day. Glad I didn't go!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hellow ladies,,, i finally got access to a laptop at my cousins place.. i still do not have internet connection at home, hopefully will be sorted by this weekend,,

my dh lost his passport, then found it and lots of things been going on.. but we managed to rent dh;s old place out so i think we do have some money now to go on the planned trip. i met one of my old colleagues who also had my conditon but travelled and everything and it was safe, it ended up moving in the end. so as long as i take it easy, i think it should work out ok and it seems like we are going on this trip.

im having my appointment with the doc before i go on 4th of may so hopefully all will be ok.

sarah !! yayyyyyyyyyy for your smileyface, i am so glad !! hoping you catch that eggy this time, its ok if you want to go ahead with clomid, its not necessarily bad, i read some of your text, couldnt read it all, this is a small laptop and im rushing around so will try to remember as much as i can..

if you are impatient sarah, no harm in clomid, but if you want to naturally try for some time and youve got patience then thats good too !! hoping you get your bfp soon.. and glad things ith dh is going well.:hugs:

mummy,, yay for no more job :hugs: 

Ny, its not confirmed girl, but we will know at 17 weeks so until then i dont really know myself but i am happy anyway ..hope you are doing well.

flying.. hope you are ok and sheryl hope you get medicaid soon..

dew.. just keep on trying. i was frustrated in 6 months and wanted to see an FS but thats me.. im sure you will get your BFP soon..

Ndh, hope youre doing well too. xx

hugs to all.. hoping to get my internet and tv connection soon.. xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok i basically still have a soft spot for marcus. i got the explanation of his absence from the hospital staff. basically there was a miscommunication for his weekly off and his leave was not sanctioned or something and he thought it was so he took the day off. i told them my concerns, they said that he is the head of the department of ob gyns so theres no like running away or anything.. i dont know.. may just stick with him ?>


----------



## Huggles

mummy - my scan is only next wed, not today.

Sheryl - great armoire! Also glad you got the medicaid app sorted. Fx'd they approve it.

Sarah, i personally would say wait at least 2 full cycles before clomid, maybe even 3. But we are in different personal circumstances so in the end only you can make the decision. I just feel that seeing as your hubby has 'super sperm' and that you are ovulating naturally and your fsh levels are good, why not give it a go naturally now that the polyp is out the way, rather than filling your body with unnatural hormones and stuff. Also, from what i've heard from people on clomid, it has really horrible side effects (terrible mood swings, hectic hot flushes, seriously painful ov pains etc). Also, it's not guaranteed. My cousin was on it, they saw 3 follicles on a scan, they bd'd at the right time, and they still didn't get pg. So seriously horrible side effects and she didn't even get a bfp. I don't know, i would just be more inclined to wait 2-3 cycles after removing the obstacle (polyp) before trying clomid. But ultimately it is your decision and one that only you can make.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

sorry Huggles.. seems I'm too excited for your scan day to come quicker! :rofl:

Hope you're all okay! Sarah, glad that you got a LOT of info from your appt and pleased that they're happy to help you soon... whether you you want to start soon... or delay it a month or so! :hugs:

So everything in England is goind MAD about the Royal wedding on Friday. We've been given the day off (bank holiday) and every where you turn you see something about the wedding. The English people are puting bunting up on their houses and really getting in the spirit of it. 

We're going round to one of the ladies from our antenatal group (we still see each other weekly... 2 years after our babies were born!) for a high tea! I'm making the scones (with clotted cream and jam) and we're dressing the kids in red white and blue! :rofl: 

So a huge fuss being made here about it all... but it's really all being done with amazing good spirit and that united British'ness that the country displays at times like these!


----------



## sarahincanada

morning everyone!

ny: yes I hated that other ticker with the stupid symptoms :dohh: thats so funny people were annoyed you were wishing away the summer, I would feel the same! and thats horrible, poor Oh and his flights. I think Toronto to Vegas is about 5 hours so Philly could be the same distance (not even sure where Philly is :blush:). Hope his trip is smoother from today on! any developments about the house thing...any chance he would get an agent round?

preethi: Hi I wondered where you were :flower: you have always liked marcus so seeing as you have an explanation about him missing the apt then I agree, stay with him. Glad you are feeling good about the trip, how is the apartment do you love it? Id like to see some photos :winkwink:

huggles: you make some good points, Im so torn. one minute I want to get on with it as Im 39 in October, the next I want to wait. I might compromise and do one more cycle naturally, we will see how I feel CD1.

mummy: awwww wish I was in england right now! not because I like the royals but I love when england gets into the spirit of things. I love being there when its the world cup :thumbup: and yuuuummm scones and jam!!

dew: how are you feeling, not long to go. I hate the 2nd week of the 2WW. this first week I can kinda forget about it and get on with things, but the 2nd week I find harder. not long, I think you said you will know by sunday. FX'd :hugs:

anyway gotta run, lots of work and stuff to do today but I will check back later


----------



## flyingduster

Haha mummy, because NZ is a commonwealth country OUR whole country is getting caught up in the royal wedding too. There's competitions all over the place, EVERYONE I know is having a 'watching party', where they're getting dressed up and everything to have bubbles & nibbles while watching the wedding on tv! lol. It's mad! I'm not really interested that much, but it's sorta need to see everyone getting in behind it...


Sarah, I really don't have anything to offer you either. I'm of a mind that you'd be best to give it a go naturally if you're ovulating normally though, as Clomid isn't going to make it that much more likely the egg/s are caught if you're already dropping healthy eggs anyway... But then you're concious of your age too, so I can understand you want all the help you can get ASAP... Ugh. I'm sorry, it's gonna be a hard one to make, and probably you wont' be sure until you either call or don't!!!

Actually, best case scenario is that you've already caught the egg, and it's gonna implant this week and you need not worry about making ANY decision! Heh. FX and babydust!!!!!!!!


Preethi! Nice to see you back, even if only briefly. I hope you're feeling better and you get internet back again soon! :)



AFM; BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! I dunno what on earth has happened to autumn/fall for us but it's jumped straight into winter I think. It's been FREEZING (literally, there's a good frost outside right now) cold and wet and yuck. Ugh. I'm sooooo glad I can blob about inside a nice warm house when I'm big and fat, and when bub comes the weather will be better! lol. We're getting the last of the insulation put in in a few weeks, so the whole roof and floor will be done then, and should make a big difference to the heat of the place! Yay! All ready for baby. :)

Had a little panic attack the other day, couldn't quite get my head around the 16 week thing. Was still thinking that I should be coming up to 15 weeks? I dunno, my head was in a weird space I think, and when I realised I was nearly 16 weeks I got all panicy! ???

I'm seeing the midwife AT LAST on saturday; only 2 days away! YYYAAAAAYYYYY!!! Will hopefully hear the heartbeat! I'm sooo keen! I'll be recording it for hubby, so will put it up on here too. :)


----------



## sherylb

Ok, Medicaid may be approved as early as next week. They have 15 business days from yesterday. But I had my phone interview and turned in everything she asked for.

It's in the 90s here today and dreadfully hot. Summer must be coming early this year.


----------



## NDH

Mummy, that's neat that you still get together with ladies from your antenatal group. One of my former coworkers still does as well - 13 years later!

Preethi - sounds like you should give Marcus another chance - what a relief there was just a mixup in his days off.

Sheryl - good news about Medicaid. Hope it comes through sooner than expected.

Huggles, not long til your scan now!

Flying - yippee! Hope you get to hear the heart beat!

I haven't managed to see the doctor yet - everything was closed for 5 days over Easter, and I couldn't get through to the clinic yesterday. It was probably a madhouse due to no one having been able to see the doctor in a week and the answering machine was still set to the closed for Easter message. Ringing in 5 minutes when they're open.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- we have not talked about the house lately but he did agree to getting an agent by to tell us what the deal would be. He realized we may not lose as much as he thought, but that was a speculation, so im not getting hopes up yet, just have to wait and see. I think we need to find time for a thorough spring cleaning before the agent comes and we are sooooo busy! Yikes!

How does your husband think about the clomid issue? I'd say he probably wants natural, huh? What about parents, sister? 

Preethi- Hi! Good to hear from you. I have an appointment on may 4th also! Although, I don't get a scan at mine. lol. Just a normal doc appointment to check my measurements or something. And they'll probably tell me to stop eating. Lol. I hope there is good news for your condition and the travels are perfectly safe!

So weird because I haven't had an easy time with eating most days, but im feeling huge! This is crazy. 

Flying- you should definately get to hear the heart beat! Make sure to ask them if they don't offer. Thats what you are being seen for mostly in these in between appointments. 


Cat- im so jealous! That sounds so fun. I love when there's a big "to do" about things! I am not really interested in the marriage itself or the royalty, but things to get all decked out about are fun:) We love the 4th of July holiday here. Its about wearing red, white, and blue and fireworks and stuff. So fun! 

Sheryl- you must be dying for an ultrasound or something by now! Did you ever buy a doppler? You could hear the heart beat by now I bet. 

Ndh- you are still very early so its ok if you dont get in yet. Hope they answer soon though! The first appointment was kind of a let down actually. There's not much that can be done yet except for all the blood work. 5 vials i think? Eww! 

The weather is so interesting all over. Here we are skipping spring time I think this year unless its coming super late. But its back down to cold and going to snow???? We are supposed to be raining now and warmer than this for a month to prepare for summer. Ugh. 

Dew- hope you are so busy today with great news of a surprise early BFP? :) That would be awesome!


----------



## sherylb

I am dying to hear the heartbeat but I want someone else to find it first b/c I won't be happy if I can't find it and have to wait still. The nurse said I will get to hear it every time I go in so I think I can hold off on spending the money. They won't try to find it until they confirm how far along I am though probably for the same reason. They don't like to freak out mothers by doing it to early.


----------



## nypage1981

I hear ya. I didn't order one until I heard it at doctor's office. And I only ordered one due to previous MMC and my bleeding for 6 weeks and my crazy worrying! So, you are ok without one then since seems all is going well.


----------



## NDH

I managed to get through and got an appointment for this afternoon actually! Didn't expect to get in so fast - I figured I'd get an appointment for next week some time.
I'm pleased though.


----------



## sherylb

I am so happy. While I am still avoiding weighing myself my bump has grown since my last picture 5 days ago. 9+2, 10+2

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/5E9AC02781.jpg https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/337047ED67.jpg


----------



## NDH

Look at your little bump! How cute!


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh sheryl thats a good one! I cant figure out how to get mine on here since were taken with my phone. Bummer.


----------



## sherylb

I haven't even used the cameras on my new phone. I like being able to put my memory card in my laptop to adjust the size before I post it.


----------



## NDH

Darn we didn't get that house we applied for. The only thing on the market in our price range at the moment isn't even available for showings until May 12th, but we will be taking completed application forms with us when we apply for that place, and I guess hoping something else comes up in our price range.
I'm anxious to get on my own, though the pregnancy so far is really helping me not stress about anything (is that odd or what?) so I'm not concerned and I'm grateful to have the opportunity to keep living with my parents while it's necessary.


----------



## Huggles

Great pics sheryl - and awesome that you can actually see your bump growing already!


----------



## NDH

I'm back from my first doctors appointment! I think my doctor was just as excited as I am! She's booked me in for bloodwork this week (especially as I don't know if I've had the chicken pox) and I have a dating scan for two weeks from yesterday (again, just because she wants to see an ultrasound lol. Not supposed to be done before 12 weeks here unless dates are unsure but she said my LMP is in question so I can get one lol). Her dates put my EDD as boxing day :shrug: but I'm leaving my ticker alone. She wants to see me again in just under 3 weeks to go over results etc, and then I'll be getting an antenatal appointment at the hospital between 10-12 weeks.

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Huggles

Yay, sounds really great NDH! :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Awesome Natalie!!! :happydance: it's so lovely to have doctors that take a genuine interest in your care!! :dance: Sorry about the house, but just keep trying and before you know it you'll have the perfect place for the three of you! Amazing how the pregnancy is keeping you calm! :D 

Sheryl, glad your medical aid is almost sorted hun.. and look at that cute bump of yours growing!!! :cloud9:

Nikki... I know what you mean... and yeah, tomorrow's celebrations will be very similar to how the Americans get all festive over 4th July. No parades in every town.... but lots of people are having street parties... garden parties... heading into London to wave flags and watch the procession etc! 

Natalie.. it's fab that I still see the antenatal crowd.. there are 4 of us and the kiddies are all great friends :) it's too cute! One has already had her second and two of us are pregnant.. the 4th is planning a pregnancy for next year. :D So our second babies are all going to grow up together too! :cloud9:

Flying.. it's getting icy cold in Johannesburg too.. so say my folks anyway! So I think the Southern Hemisphere is getting an early spell of winter... hope it eases up a bit for you soon! :hugs: and congrats on 16 weeks tomorrow!!! 

Dew... are you getting ready to test? or going to wait for AF? 

Preethi, glad you are keeping Marcus!! :hugs: Hope you're settling into the new place nicely.

Sarah, how's your day been? How's the temping going?? I'm excited to see your chart!!

Huggles... :hi: how's the packing for the work move going? I'm sure you're taking it easy... hope there are lots of strong men around to carry the heavy boxes!! 

I think that's everyone!! I have my groceries being delivered this morning!!! Love online shopping... saves carting a toddler round the store for an hour trying to keep her happy! and I'm making my scones tonight! :dance:


----------



## flyingduster

Yay NDH! It makes it more real when there's appointments made!!!! YAAAY!!! :D Suck you didn't get the house you wanted though, but a BFP makes it all ok doesn't it? lol!


ny, if you have a pic you want to put up, you can email it to me if that's easier, and I'll put it up for you... My email is just my username at gmail.com !! ;) And I'm confident my midwife will try and find the heartbeat at my appointment, I only mentioned it cos I haven't had a chance to hear it at ALL yet, so it's very exciting for me! lol! I haven't had ANY other appointments with my midwife except the very first one at 6 weeks! It's my fault, not hers though. I'm taking my appointment book with me to her appointment so we'll make a standing 4-weekly appointment so it doesn't get away like this again! lol.


Sheryl, what a cute bump!!! I'm seeing so many bump pics being posted by people at the moment and I'm looking at my tummy and wishing it had a proper bump! lol!! I am carrying quite a bit of extra weight so everything I read says it'll take me longer to get a proper bump AND take me longer to feel any movement than a skinnier person, but ahh well. I'm sure I'll show at some stage! lol!


----------



## Huggles

Mummy - it's getting pretty darn cold here in CT as well - brrr :cold:

As for the packing - I packed 5 boxes for my boss's office on tuesday, and there's still loads more to pack! Going to try do more this afternoon. Been keeping busy with invoices so far this morning, and flight bookings. I haven't even started on my own office yet! :dohh:
Basically i just need to get my filing in order and then the packing should be quick and fairly easy. And i am most definitely NOT doing any heavy lifting. By the time my boss comes back to the office on tuesday he'll barely be able to move in his office becuase i'm leaving the boxes right where i pack them! LoL


----------



## MummyCat

Ah no... hope you wrap up warm!! 

wow... you've done lots already!! Glad you wont be lifting anything! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi everyone !! so glad i finally got my internet fixed.. but i am right now typing from my sisters lapto. will get my 14 + 2 bump pic when i go home. 

Ny, my appointment with marcus is on the 3rd and im so glad i bought the doppler. now that i am further on, i can hear the heartbeat without a fuss just by putting it under my naval.. 

nice bump pics everyone ! Ny im waiting to see yours ! and mummy if you can post one too !

i am flying to england. decided. marcus was more chilled out about when i told him earlier on and i am leaving in 7 days !! very excited about our road trip and meeting friends.. heard the weather is gorgeous there too !

mummy, i want to watch the royal wedding as well, but dont know which channel to get on to !

sarah, hope youre doing well..xxxx

Ndh sorry about your house, im sure you will have one sorted well in time for the baby..

and yay about your appointment !!

hope everyone else is doing ok.. today i finished my spanish course ! excelled with a 93 on 100 score so im happy with that!

mum comes back from her holidays on saturday and then we are leaving next week so looking forward to this break for two weeks ! will be taking my doppler with me for reassurance !

xx

:hugs: to all


----------



## babyhopes2323

Flying.. i would be excited if i was put a week forward !! dont panic ! its brilliant news !\


----------



## NDH

Glad you have the go ahead for your trip Preethi :thumbup:

And congrats on your awesome Spanish score!


----------



## babyhopes2323

i wasnt actually given the go ahead by any doctor, its just that marcus was a bit more calm about it and i think considering i wont bee to heavy and uncomfortable it should be fine. lots of women travel and many travel in their 8th month as well to go and give birth in different countries so i dont think it should be a problem !


----------



## babyhopes2323

did you say dec 29h was your due date? NDH? thats dh's birthday and if its 28th, it will be our 2 year wedding anniversary ! lol i think boxing day is 2
the 27th ?


----------



## NDH

My dates say it's the 31st. My GP said boxing day (the 26th - my birthday is the 27th :dance:) and I don't see how she can be right as that means I would have conceived on CD7 :haha:

But of course, EDD is really a 4 week window so who knows when he'll be born.

Whether it was an official go ahead or just that he didn't advise you against going, it's still good news.


----------



## nypage1981

Flying- thanks for the offer but, like you, I don't feel like its a real bump yet anyways. Just bloated fat so im not too excited to show that off yet! Lol. 

Preethi- I agree on the doppler. Its a lifesaver for me. OH and I have skyped and listened to the bean together while he is away and he just loves it. Actually, OH is the one who HAS to hear the HB every day. Otherwise I may be able to skip a couple in between but he just has to hear it! Funny. 

Sarah- where ya been girl? 

Dew- you too! 

Ndh- sorry bout the house, it'll happen! 

AFM- bad morning! :wacko:
I am ready to drop my animals off in a rural field and leave them there! All this morning......first, my cat who has never done anything bad before knocks over a flower pot from the table that I had just gotten so it broke and there is black dirt all over. Well, I am trying to get my daughter to school and run the garbage can to the end of the driveway because I hear the trucks so I dont clean the dirt up right away. Hard wood floors, I will get there. SO a little bit later I come out and he is PUKING in the dirt. WTH?? This is straight out of a bad, disgusting comedy show. So that was fun. THEN my dog is in the back room and I go to let them out and she chewed apart one of my favorite boots. Took it off the fricken shelf and chewed it. Then as I scolded her she peed on the floor. OK, pets are NOT my friends today. I am sending them all to boarding school!


----------



## Huggles

LoL shame ny - really sounds like they're out to get you!


----------



## sarahincanada

flying: from what I understand clomid does help make better eggs (I think) and also helps to thicken the uterine lining. It is hard to know if I need it, thats the dilemma. Ive had a lot of great advice and different opinions on here so I feel good about either decision.
its so weird to think you are going into winter, we are currently having april showers and waiting the summer. winter is pretty cold and snowy in canada so we definitely enjoy the summer. my favourite time is the fall....lots of amazing colours and I like the clothes too....covering up my flabby white skin but not too many layers.
soooo excited for you to see the midwife and hope we can all hear the HB! so that will probably be friday night my time
p.s omg your baby can suck, swallow and blink awwwwwww! :cloud9:

sheryl: soooo glad to hear about the medicaid moving along, thats great. will you book a doctors apt as soon as you have it? and wow your bump has really formed it is beautiful!!
any news on hubbys job search?

ny: hubby is a pretty easy going guy so he is fine going ahead with a little 'help'. I think he doesnt like to say much as he doesnt want me to feel bad that I cant get pregnant when he has great sperm....he feels saying negative things would mean he is being negative that I cant get pregnant (which is kinda nice of him). He has always felt it was the polyp in the way and keeps saying how he saw it on the ultrasound so regardless if it had broken down by the time they got in there it was definitely there. So he feels if we try naturally it will happen, but also ok if I want to go ahead with the help.
has ella said anything more about the baby or forgotten about it??!!
LOL cute story about the pets, I have 3 jack russells and the baby is always doing something naughty. She loves to play tug of war with the middle dog and the other day I looked down and they were playing tug of war with my THONG!!! :blush:

ndh: too bad about the house, I was more wanting you to get the house so that you could BD freely for your BFP but thats not the case anymore!!!! so its great you are calm about moving now that you are pregnant. Im sure something great will come along and how wonderful for you to be moving as a proper little family.
and yay for doctors apt and cant wait fot your first scan! and I bet you deliver your baby just before your birthday just like you wanted...or perhaps on your birthday! :cloud9:

mummy: hi!! heres my chart below, how exciting it has funny lines on it now...Im assuming thats O day and the coverline that people talk about. not sure what the point of the coverline is but I know you are not supposed to dip below it if you are pregnant right?
and can you mail me a scone please, thank you
cant wait to see photo of red, white and blue lottie!! :kiss:

huggles: definintely take it easy! how is everything going? not long till your apt :happydance:

babyhopes: yay so excited that you get to go on a trip soon....so obviously you see DH's family, do you have friends over there too? they have been having lovely weather so it will be soooo nice. hope to see a photo of you in the english countryside eating some cheese and onion crisps!!!! and congrats on the spanish, you clever thing you. :thumbup:

dew: how are you feeling, not long to go

well as for me im feeling pretty calm after a day of feeling a little down and unsure of everything. Im going to have a relaxed 2WW, no symptoms spotting as Ive had everything already and not been pregnant. Im trying not to think about the whole TTC thing at all, so apart from coming on and talking to you guys Im not thinking about myself. I will probably set up a plan and decide how many cycles to try naturally and when to start the monitoring thing. Like I said before, I dont mind not being pregnant for my families trip, so that might be a good reason just to take it easy naturally for the next few months. also I have to figure out where in my cycle I will be when they are here, as I wont be able to go on loads of scans etc when they are here so might be best to start everything in september.
Im going to forget about my age for a while, as many of you pointed out my FSH is good and I seem to be ovulating, so why worry yet. I do panic with the fact that I need to get a BFP, have it be a sticky one and cook it for 9 months...so I will probably be 40 by then. But thats ok, hopefully I will have twins or get pregnant with my 2nd quickly!!!
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 241.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Huggles

I'm doing ok thanks - don't really have much to report which is why i don't post much. Just moseying along day by day.

Had a lovely long relaxing weekend. Plus yesterday was another public holiday. So hubby and i have been lovely and lazy for the past few days, sleeping really late and i've spent most of the time on the couch watching tv. We planted some grass in our back yard and i tidied the spare room (which will be the baby room), but other than that haven't done a heck of a lot.

Hope you manage to stay relaxed for your 2ww. I usually find the first week easy enough but half way through the second week i get antsy and just need to know. It's so weird how our emotions and thoughts about things can literally change day by day just becuase of hormones. One day i'll feel fine about somethign and the next day totally uncertain (that was more during ttc, but you know what i mean). Anyway, hope the 2ww flies by for you and has some good news at the end.


----------



## nypage1981

:dohh: Huggles- I think they are in revolt...they must have had a meeting while I was asleep as to how to challenge my morning! 

Sarah- sooo funny about the tug of war with your thong. That great! I think your family trip should be the deciding factor then. If you think you for sure do not want to be pregnant for that, then definately do not try to do the clomid and monitoring before then. Ella hasnt mentioned anything more about the baby, except she is telling people so I suppose that is a good thing! About your chart, I thought post ovulation temps were always higher than the pre ovulation ones so im confused! I hope they don't drop for you and stay above the red line!

Side note, HOW do you spell definately? No matter which way I do it, my computer underlines it that its incorrect? I thought I had it right! Frustrating me!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> :dohh: Huggles- I think they are in revolt...they must have had a meeting while I was asleep as to how to challenge my morning!
> 
> Sarah- sooo funny about the tug of war with your thong. That great! I think your family trip should be the deciding factor then. If you think you for sure do not want to be pregnant for that, then definately do not try to do the clomid and monitoring before then. Ella hasnt mentioned anything more about the baby, except she is telling people so I suppose that is a good thing! About your chart, I thought post ovulation temps were always higher than the pre ovulation ones so im confused! I hope they don't drop for you and stay above the red line!
> 
> Side note, HOW do you spell definately? No matter which way I do it, my computer underlines it that its incorrect? I thought I had it right! Frustrating me!

I spell it definitely, its an 'i'

I have quickly written out my cycles and if things stay the same I would be in a 2WW when they come. I dont mind being pregnant when they are here, however its more that I dont want to start treatments then have to skip a month as they are here and I cant get to the doctor 4x in a week. (its an hour drive and I will be busy everyday with them). so in that case I would either start the treatments soon and have a couple before they come or wait till after. 

as Huggles says, our minds can change quickly so I am just going to calm my mind and take each day as it comes. otherwise this whole thing is to hard, that part when you get your period and realize you have another month of waiting is so awful.

Im definitely trying one more month naturally, as its only 10 days to go till my CD1 and so Im not in that much of a hurry :haha:

as for my chart, I think my temps will just keep going up and up. right now they are the same as my pre O temps after the dip, that one high one was later in the day so probably doesnt count. so Im waiting for them to soar up high!! Ive gotten used to the temping now, isnt as annoying to remember each morning and I like that they could warn me ahead of time that AF is coming, letting me down gently!


----------



## nypage1981

Well a 2ww wouldn't be so bad to have family around then right? I think that means you aren't off to the doctor and have already done everything for that cycle and can just relax with the fam.


----------



## Dew

Hey everyone, hope you are all doin well. The "crazy" bug bit me around 10 dpo and I have been feeling down in the dump since then praying and hoping I will get my BFP when the reality is that I have no pregnancy symptom and have been very PMS-y. It's so strange that I find myself visiting 'BFP announcement' and '2WW' forums these days. I do not temp but I still record my AF and ovulation data on fertility friend.com just for my records...I am writing down every little twinge, ache, sneeze etc in there too for future use. Good thing is that I am driving with DH to neighboring state today, returning tomorrow so that should distract me a little. As AF due date is May 1 and since I start spotting 3 days before, I am dreading seeing brown CM today...that would mean the end of hope for this cycle. Of course I'll be fine afterwards and look forward to next cycle but this stage is killing me. Sorry for the rant :cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Well a 2ww wouldn't be so bad to have family around then right? I think that means you aren't off to the doctor and have already done everything for that cycle and can just relax with the fam.

yes, IF my cycles stay the same!
I really want to have a nice vacation with my family as the whole family only comes every other year, so Im thinking why not leave the treatments till after....its great if I get pregnant naturally before, but leave any helping treatments till after. anyway, I will try not to think about it anymore and see month by month how I feel. I might not be able to wait 4 months without help!!

also my mum is over again in october so I would have her support for treatments if we started then.

Im going to really try to take these months and lose some weight while Im trying naturally, as that could be a factor. Im surprised the FS didnt mention it, I like to think its because I dont look overweight :rofl: but technically Im about 25 pounds over what I should be for my height, and 50 pounds over what I was in my 20's :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Hey everyone, hope you are all doin well. The "crazy" bug bit me around 10 dpo and I have been feeling down in the dump since then praying and hoping I will get my BFP when the reality is that I have no pregnancy symptom and have been very PMS-y. It's so strange that I find myself visiting 'BFP announcement' and '2WW' forums these days. I do not temp but I still record my AF and ovulation data on fertility friend.com just for my records...I am writing down every little twinge, ache, sneeze etc in there too for future use. Good thing is that I am driving with DH to neighboring state today, returning tomorrow so that should distract me a little. As AF due date is May 1 and since I start spotting 3 days before, I am dreading seeing brown CM today...that would mean the end of hope for this cycle. Of course I'll be fine afterwards and look forward to next cycle but this stage is killing me. Sorry for the rant :cry:

Dew my lovely, I know EXACTLY how you feel. The part of the 2WW you are in is the worst. do you test at all? I usually do one test around 10dpo then when I see its negative I assume Im out and it makes the days a little easier as the not knowing thing is horrible.
Im still holding out hope as no symptoms is a good sign I find
big :hugs: enjoy your little trip


----------



## sherylb

Yes, I will schedule my appointment as soon as it's approved. My doctor is great about getting me right in so that shouldn't be an issue. Plus I have stayed in close contact with them about the status of the Medicaid. 

DH went to a mandatory class for unemployment this morning. He found out about a new job posting at a company he had applied with so he applied for that this morning.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew I'd try a test also. Just so you know what to expect more as the days come near AF time....Also, just remind me, have you dont the whole FS route and done any testing for things to be wrong? DH done testing?


----------



## sarahincanada

hey sheryl
was just looking at your chart the month you got pregnant, its interesting as when I view in celcius your temp never went up higher than 36.4, where I always thought your temps had to go much higher. also some of your pre o and post o temps are similar like mine.


----------



## Huggles

sarah, i've never done temping so i could be totally wrong in what i'm about to say, but from what i understand the only temps that might indicate pg are the ones around AF time. If you aren't pg then the temps dip and af arrives. If you are pg then they just keep going higher. Not always super duper high, but just little bit up all the time and no dip (at af time, there can be a dip around implantation time). But the temps between ov and af don't really tell whether your pg or not.


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> hey sheryl
> was just looking at your chart the month you got pregnant, its interesting as when I view in celcius your temp never went up higher than 36.4, where I always thought your temps had to go much higher. also some of your pre o and post o temps are similar like mine.

I never thought that my temps were all that high. In fact one month they stayed high until after AF.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarah, i've never done temping so i could be totally wrong in what i'm about to say, but from what i understand the only temps that might indicate pg are the ones around AF time. If you aren't pg then the temps dip and af arrives. If you are pg then they just keep going higher. Not always super duper high, but just little bit up all the time and no dip (at af time, there can be a dip around implantation time). But the temps between ov and af don't really tell whether your pg or not.

yes, I just thought it general you post O temps were supposed to be quite a bit higher than before O, then go even higher around AF time instead of dipping. so its good to know that post O temps dont have to be super duper high


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, your temps can do all sorts of things, but with the cross hairs in there now I'd pretty much ignore the fact that a lot of your pre-O temps were high (the two high ones were poorly timed anyway so may be inaccurate. Hence the open circles), and just focus on the relationship between your current temp and the coverline (the horizontal one) rather than the relationship between your current temps and your pre-O temps... 

In _theory_ if your temp drops significantly the day before or the day of AF then you can be fairly sure AF is coming (doesn't have to go below the coverline, my first cycle it didn't!) but if your temp stays up it doesn't really mean anything. MANY women still get AF with a high temp, and their temp stays high for a few days of AF before it finally drops. 

BUT in saying all of that, if you temp is high, it's more likely you're preg, just not at all certain until you get a BFP or AF still. For me, my temp didn't go up and up, it just had an implantation dip and went back up, but then levelled off. It was still high the morning AF was due so I tested, thinking it could go either way still. That was when I got my BFP.

Here's a link to my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/318aca so you can see what I mean. The cycle before was only my first time temping and is much more wild than by the time I got used to it! lol!!!

So, if your temp drops when AF is due, then you can know she's coming. If your temp DOESN'T drop, it means nothing and you have to wait and see (or test to see!) but otherwise ignore the pre-O temps now and concentrate on your temps as they come in over the next couple of weeks. GOOD LUCK!!! 

(oh, and the actual TEMP that they are matters not. So if they are no higher than 36.4 for Sheryl, then that was just what her body was doing. It doesn't mean any7thing to compare one persons temps to anothers, it is only the comparison of YOUR temps to YOUR temps that matters. :) )







omg! *16 weeks!!!!*


----------



## sarahincanada

happy 16 weeks flying!!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sarahincanada

flying you only BDd on the day of ovulation and got your bfp?!!


----------



## sherylb

flyingduster said:


> Here's a link to my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/318aca so you can see what I mean. The cycle before was only my first time temping and is much more wild than by the time I got used to it! lol!!!
> 
> omg! *16 weeks!!!!*

How funny! Yesterday my doctors office was trying to write that my LMP was 1/1/11 and yours actually was! And we O on CD21 together.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, i am so sorry, i wont say hope you feel better because i can understand how you feel.. i will ask just like Ny, did your dh get tested? because sometimes we ignore these things only to later find out that its not always us. i was also shocked at my dh's results, it was not that bad, but they put him on clomid only to find out later on that we got pregnant before the help of clomid. 

sometimes its better to know because if everything is alright, it wil,l always be a relief and you will have assurance and you will know what next step to take ! :hugs:


sarah, glad you are giving a shot at one more cycle, hopefully.. this will be it and you wont have to go on clomid or anything.. FX'D for you sweetie, really hope you get it this time.. praying for you and dew...

Ny, thats sweet that ella is going around telling people, she must be secretly excited to have a sibling to play with ! :hugs:


flying yay for 16 weeks.. :hugs:

i want a party too.. 14 +4 into second tri now !! go buy a doppler if you want, its great, and you wont have to wait for scans to hear the HB with your DH ! 

Sheryl, hope your dh finds something soon.. im sure it will all work out before the baby.. just like how medicaid got approved ! 

huggles, mummy cat., hope you both are doing well too xx

NDH ,. hope you are ok and are way excited about your next doctors appointment !

AFM, got a very sore back and bad sore feet, so will be heading off to foot reflexology today.. and for a massage at the same place.. 

the hype about the royal wedding here is crazy too !! in our building where the notice boards are, theyve put up a pic of william and kate ! 

bump pic following the below post. 14 + 3 / 14 + 2

:hugs: to all of you.. xx


----------



## Huggles

Babyhopes, sorry your feet are so sore. However i feel i should mention that you should not have reflexology treatments when pregnant. Be very sure to mention to the person that you are pregnant as it is pretty strongly advised not to have treatments when pg.


----------



## babyhopes2323

bump pic 14 +4.. taken today.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0458.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2323

yes i am aware that my top is inside out .. haha i just threw one on quickly to take the pic


----------



## Huggles

Wow, cool bump!


----------



## NDH

Loving your bump Preethi :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

ooh thanks for the advice huggles ! infact when i went in for the massage, they themselves told me about this as i was completely unaware, so they just gave me a regular massage and did not even put pressure on my lower back, plus they did not allow me to sleep on my stomach which i would not have done anyway !


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

gorgeous bump preethi! its so cute! and yes huggles is right, reflexology tends to try and cleanse the body and so they dont suggest for first tri, not sure about second tri. I know you are allowed in third tri as you can have it help with pain....in fact I think I may ask my girl to come to the hospital when Im in labour if its allowed!!!
happy 2nd tri!!!! did we not have a party for you yet, if so heres some bouncing boobs 
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
Im so proud that so many of you got your bfp and are into 2nd tri on my thread :cloud9:

dew, how are you doing...you were going on a trip out of state so not sure if you have internet but I wondered if you had any spotting or not. still keeping my FX'd :hugs:

hope everyone else is doing good....well Im off for a my weekly chiro and massage. I am keeping it up every week as I dont want to go through that terrible back pain I just had every again. I need to keep the lower back mobile and relaxed, and do less hours sitting and working.

my temp went up today so heres my chart. was going to keep up the BDing every other night thing but was too tired last night so will attempt tonight.
will check in later :flower:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 243.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Huggles

temps look good sarah!

As for the reflexology - my reflexologist told me they advise against it for the entire duration of pregnancy. During the birth is different, but whilst pregnant it's not advised. She said when she was studying the one lady that was studying with them was pg and the baby wasn't turned and she was like full term already. They actually turned the baby with reflexology! So it's quite powerful.


----------



## Dew

Thank you ladies! :flower:

I have bad news for you all...tested this morning and BFN on dollar store test :cry: I had pink tinged CM once around 1pm yesterday. I then called my doctor's nurse and asked her if my doc can write the orders for day3 hormone testing, should hear back from her today. This test was scheduled to happen earlier but that cycle I got my BFP. DH too gave his sample 2 days back. We got our BFP first time in 6-7 months so really it wasn't too long or a matter of concern...but it's always good to get tested. I have to change my ticker, AF is not due tomorrow but day after. Last night we BDed and I again had pink color in CM. DH was so hopeful for this cycle I feel sad for him :( usually when he is positive about something it does happen so I was trying to keep faith in his faith. Oh well! Move on to next cycle and the journey continues...very sadly though :cry:

Preethi, your bump does look very beautiful.

Sarah, I am liking that big spike in temp today. FXed for you this cycle :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well....good luck with your upcoming appointments ladies :)

I am now gonna soak myself in this Jacuzzi tub right in the bedroom...fancy right? :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

The nurse just called, orders are in for day 3 tests.


----------



## sherylb

Baby your bump is amazing! 

I am watching 16 and pregnant and am shocked that this girl is 9 months pregnant b/c her bump is so much smaller than I am used to seeing on this show. 

Dew sorry about bfn. I got my bfp after bfn though. 

I seem to have slept thru the royal wedding.


----------



## MummyCat

Preethi...gorgeous bump!! :cloud9:

Dew... so sorry for the BFN! :( but glad you're getting tested, at least you'll know if there's something that can be worked on etc... :hugs:

We had a lovely day... here are the kiddies (antenatal group) and their Royal Wedding celebrations! 

Lottie is the one second on the right. Next to the little boy!
 



Attached Files:







219678_10150167409746767_652786766_7236321_3865167_o.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Huggles

sorry dew :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi everyone!

Dew- sorry about bfn and AF creeping on:( Good thing about the testing though. May as well, right? Have they mentioned clomid at all to you and do you think you'd ever want to try anything like that? 

Sarah- that temp rise looks good! Hope it stays! How come you need to continue bd every other day once you've already ovulated? 

Cat- looks like fuN! I would have had to be awake at 2 am here for me to see the royal wedding, and I sure didn't stay awake for that! I have heard it was good though....

Preethi- cute bump! Its like mine, a little square lookin right now. I can kind of jiggle mine though so don't count it as real bump yet. I am thinking real bump wont jiggle! 

Huggles- glad you are doing so well that you haven't that much to report. Sometimes no news is good news, right! 

I had to go to the doc today unexpectedly. I walked my daughter to school this morning and felt a gush of fluid and some cramping. I was pretty wet feeling and checked when I got home and was not blood (whew!). But was watery so when I called they said go get amnio test to see if im leaking. Which would be a very bad case. So she checked and no amniotic fluid is leaking right now and listened to baby (which I do constantly) but was nice to have a doctor hear it and determine things seem fine. She said if our uterus is nearing belly button around now they are happy ad mine is at my belly button now so all seems well. They are running a test on my urine for bladder infection cuz i said the crampy is sort of feeling like my bladder. So that, we will see about but yay to not leaking amniotic fluid yet. She did say there was a bit of brown mucous near cervix but could be from all my old spotting? Im like, what, it just hangs out in there? Idk, that part scared me cuz i havent spotted for a while and don't want any blood or brown up there but not much I can do about that. As of today, im all ok! 

Sorry so long, its been a rough day. I just finally ate my very first morsel of food at 2:30 in the afternoon! Bean was not happy!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, and another thing. I started to cry a little bit in the office because she told me the rush of fluid was probably my bladder letting go?!?!? Ummm, so are you saying I peed? Yep, thats what she was saying. Obviously not 100% but she said thats likely what it was. So I teared up because no woman wants to be told she leaked pee at 15 weeks. Its not even begun yet and omg.....


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

dew: sorry to hear that....of course you are not out till AF actually arrives, but at least you are expecting that its coming and not having that horrible waiting game. you know Im so used to not being pregnant that every month I just assume I am not, so will be totally floored when it happens. I find its much easier for my sanity to just think it hasnt happened. it wont be long till you get another chance to try, Im amazed at how quickly the time has gone for me this cycle. and great that you are getting the tests, might as well as there could be something simple or nothing at all.
have a lovely time in your jacuzzi tub :hugs:

mummycat: omg I think that is a cutest photo Ive ever seen!!!!

ny: remember how I was going to BD all month long every other night just incase I ovulate later, and you agreed saying you ovulated later than you thought? so I was going to do that, but its pretty clear by temps I have ovulated but I still want to try a little...usually we dont at all around this time. and wow that was a scare, glad to hear that everything is ok. and she thought it was pee? wouldnt it have smelt a little? not that my pee smells but you know what I mean.
Im wishing october comes soon for you!

my family has booked their flights over for end of august so Im soooooo happy...its my mum, my sister and her husband and my neices (age 12 and 16). my excitement from that overshadows any of the TTC stuff, and I really hope to plan a little trip if we can afford it.

Ive also stepped up the exercise, when we had that warm spell the other week I panicked at the thought of summer clothes and my flabby white skin on show!!!! I also would like to lose some before any fertility treatments, as I think they would be more effective. I have 25 pounds to lose to be back into my ideal BMI for height so thats my goal before getting help. :thumbup:


----------



## flyingduster

sarahincanada said:


> flying you only BDd on the day of ovulation and got your bfp?!!

haha. Yup. Freaky hu!? For all the work so many put into BDing before O and after and everything, and our timing barely scraped in and still worked. DH is rather proud of his lil men... lol!!!

I'd not worry about BDing more now hun. You got a smiley, and your temps CLEARLY say you've already O'd, even if it was different to what FF says, you have O'd now I'd say, look at how the temps are rocketing up!!! You've done it hun, relax and enjoy the TWW, BD when you want to but don't push for every other night now I don't think...


Preethi, omg your bump is gorgeous!!! How CUTE! I'm poking my flabby bits wishing they had a nice smooth bump too! lol. And YAAAAAAAAAAYYYY for 2nd tri fully, totally and unarguably! CONGRATS HUN!!!!


Dew, I'm sorry you got a BFN and spotting... :hugs: Onwards and upwards though aey! :hugs:


ny! omg! How freaky!!!! I'm glad things are still all ok in there, but still....!!! eep!






AFM, I'm going to see the midwife in 1 hour! I'm taking my camera to record the heartbeat! lol. So excited!!! I'm also hoping we can book in my next scan (the anatomy one at 18-20 weeks) while we're booking in all her next appointments too. Will share more when I'm home again. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> AFM, I'm going to see the midwife in 1 hour! I'm taking my camera to record the heartbeat! lol. So excited!!! I'm also hoping we can book in my next scan (the anatomy one at 18-20 weeks) while we're booking in all her next appointments too. Will share more when I'm home again. :)

oh yes I forgot it tonight my time, good luck cant wait to hear all about it!! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- yea I figured pee would be different and I totally think this was watery discharge so im not very reassured......i wish it was october. I seriously like got hives today im so nervous. I cant take all this stress about the damn pregnancy anymore! 

Yes, I remember we thought you should BD later....however, I do think you've done it! Now let that egg and spermie meet, fall in love, and make a baby:) I so hope thats what is happening right now. Of course, BD doesn't hurt! So have at it! Just in case. 

Flying- good luck!


----------



## sarahincanada

i just realized my period is due mothers day :cry: (mothers day is may 8 here in canada)
imagine getting a bfp mothers day, doubt I will be that lucky


----------



## nypage1981

Oh my that would be so nice wouldnt it sarah! Although, you will probably test before then, huh. 

Oh, and doc just called back and my urine test was borderline for the quick test, so they need to run it to further testing I guess.....I find out monday if i've got a bladder infection. Im kinda nervous...ive never had one before!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Oh my that would be so nice wouldnt it sarah! Although, you will probably test before then, huh.
> 
> Oh, and doc just called back and my urine test was borderline for the quick test, so they need to run it to further testing I guess.....I find out monday if i've got a bladder infection. Im kinda nervous...ive never had one before!

I usually do one test around the 10/11 dpo to see whats going on, not sure if I will this time, depends how anxious I am.
Im only guessing its Sunday, last cycles were only 27/28 days but my ovulation was later this month and so the ticker worked it out to sunday :thumbup:
oooh good luck on monday, never had one of those either


----------



## nypage1981

I have fingers crossed for you!


----------



## flyingduster

omg! I'm still crying... there's a BABY IN THERE!!!! I HEARD IT!!! lol. I guess if you've got a doppler and hear it fairly often it'd be different, but this was the first time I've ever heard the babies heartbeat, and yes I was all teary over it. It's alive and well and omg _I'm pregnant!_ (lol)

I peed on a stick (all normal) and checked my blood pressure (fine) and had a good chat. She gave me the form to book my next scan in and the book with all my maternity notes in it to bring along to all appointments. Also made our next appointment and she's happy to do a Saturday morning regularly which is great for me who works full time! lol.

The video is just a video of the wall of the hospital room (they had to move us from their regular room to a normal hospital ward room cos they're re-doing the floors!) as I wasn't trying to get a picture of anything, just recorded the sound for hubby!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKy4QWzL2Oc


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> omg! I'm still crying... there's a BABY IN THERE!!!! I HEARD IT!!! lol. I guess if you've got a doppler and hear it fairly often it'd be different, but this was the first time I've ever heard the babies heartbeat, and yes I was all teary over it. It's alive and well and omg _I'm pregnant!_ (lol)
> 
> I peed on a stick (all normal) and checked my blood pressure (fine) and had a good chat. She gave me the form to book my next scan in and the book with all my maternity notes in it to bring along to all appointments. Also made our next appointment and she's happy to do a Saturday morning regularly which is great for me who works full time! lol.
> 
> The video is just a video of the wall of the hospital room (they had to move us from their regular room to a normal hospital ward room cos they're re-doing the floors!) as I wasn't trying to get a picture of anything, just recorded the sound for hubby!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKy4QWzL2Oc

omg thats so amazing!!! :happydance::cry::happydance::cry:
just such a miracle :cloud9:
and I loved hearing the new zealand accents, so weird that you are across the other side of the world and we are sharing your journey :cry:


----------



## flyingduster

hahaha! Well my midwife is English so her accent isn't at all NZ (though it's not totally English any more either), and you only hear mine briefly... lol!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh yay flying! What is the heart rate? That's amazing and I sure take for granted hearing it each day that I forget how it is not to hear it! It's so cute.


----------



## flyingduster

Umm, think it was 160? Can't remember, wasn't really paying attention to the speed she said, was too busy trying to soak in the brief glimpse of life inside me... lol


----------



## NDH

Flying - how awesome!

Sarah - I hope AF stays away on mother's day.

Dew - :hugs: It's good you're proceeding with the hormone checks.


----------



## Dew

Flying: that's crazy awesome :happydance: Wow! :hugs:

NY: sorry for the little incident :hugs: Hope your other tests turn out fine.

NDH: it's sad you couldn't get that place, may be something better is waiting for you, good luck :thumbup:

NY: I really don't know the exact purpose of Clomid so wouldn't know if I can benefit from it in any way. My cycles are very regular 25-26 days and I ovulate every month about the same day-11 or 12 dpo so luteal phase is also about 13-15 dpo. My BBT charts always had perfect biphasic pattern, since I could get pregnant once so my tubes are not blocked either so I don't know what else could be wrong. Of course I have a fibroid which doctors say isn't going to interfere in conceiving due to it's location and my uterus is retroverted (tilted backwards):nope: which I have read might delay chances of conception. Guess I will know more about my body after Day 3 hormone tests. Glad I got that scheduled, the thought was lingering in my head and then I read your post yesterday asking me for the same so went ahead and scheduled it....thanks for help in making the decision :flower:

Sarah, I'll LOVE it if you could be mommy on May 8th, it's Mother's day here in the US too :) :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Mummy: just saw Lottie's picture...she is super cute so adorable :kiss: Thanks for sharing the pic :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew, I'm glad I could help you make a decision:) I also have tilted uterus pretty bad. I researched it and seems that position of bd really matters in this case. Certain positions allow for sperm to get to tilted uterus easier. I think this test you are doing will be good because pregnancy and, of course, miscarriage can change or mess up hormones. I hope not, but least you will know.


----------



## babyhopes2323

omg i just lost my entire post because the connection suddenly went off ! :grr:

Dew, so sorry about your BFN.. hoping you get some answers from this test soon :hugs:

flying. thats an amazing video and i can totally understand your emotions especially when you dont hear it everyday with a doppler ! :cloud9:

Ny, sorry about your situation, i hope everything goes ok, i sometimes feel wet in my pants as well, but its little and im sure a bladder infection if its there can be cured easily..so please dont worry. xxx

my bump is hard and i cant sleep any other way than sideways because i can feel it.. but wondering if its giving me backaches now !

sarah.. thanks for your little boobie party.. xxxx hoping you get your BFP on mothers day and then you will be able to scream out about your bfp to your folks when they arrive ! do they know you are trying by the way? really hope this is it for you and dew because i cant wait for you ladies to get your miracles.. xx

mummy, that is a very cute pic of lottie.. :cloud9: i watched the entire wedding as well, but it was pretty long before the family actually came !

sheryl, huggles, hope you both are ok, can we update our appointments?

Mine : 3rd may

Nyp : 4th may

everyone else? 

:hugs: to all of you.. today i go for my last progesterone injections ! thank god its over !


----------



## NDH

My first scan is the 11th.

Preethi - yay for being done with progesterone!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Me : 3rd may

Nyp: 4th may

NDH : 11th may

..... ?

im still taking those progesterone pills though !


----------



## NDH

Better than an injection :)


----------



## Huggles

my next scan is 4 may.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! :wave:

nothing much to report here, after my temp went up yesterday it went way down today. Im hoping thats normal, is it?? Ive read that progesterone and estrogen causes the ups and the downs, can your temps tell you if theres some sort of hormonal imbalance going on? just wondered. As this is my first month charting I have no clue, perhaps everyone goes up and down like this :shrug:

have a wonderful day everyone, ny how is everything feeling down 'there'
:flower:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 250.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Huggles

sarah i don't think you need to worry too much about the dip right now. I've seen loads of charts that go up and down lots in the 2ww. It's more the pattern right when af is due that is important.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarah i don't think you need to worry too much about the dip right now. I've seen loads of charts that go up and down lots in the 2ww. It's more the pattern right when af is due that is important.

ok good to know, I didnt know they could go up and down that much! the few charts I looked at seems to go up and down after O but only a little bit. at least after this month I will have something to compare to :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

My doc yesterday said i shouldve stopped my progesteron at 12 weeks. So I'm officially quitting the pills. Yay! I'm do happy to know my body can do its thing without having to take those. 

Preethi, I may not do my next appointment since I went yesterday. However, i just realized i need to ask my doc for gender scan so guess i have to. When do you find out for sure what you are having?

Sarah according to that chart isn't it saying you ovulated 7 days ago, so couldnt this be implant dipping?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> My doc yesterday said i shouldve stopped my progesteron at 12 weeks. So I'm officially quitting the pills. Yay! I'm do happy to know my body can do its thing without having to take those.
> 
> Preethi, I may not do my next appointment since I went yesterday. However, i just realized i need to ask my doc for gender scan so guess i have to. When do you find out for sure what you are having?
> 
> Sarah according to that chart isn't it saying you ovulated 7 days ago, so couldnt this be implant dipping?

no I only ovulated on monday, so too early. Ive been reading that highs and lows are the progesterone and estrogen, I just wondered if your temps could tell you something about deficiencies or something but I dont think so. well at least the temping makes the 2WW slightly interesting and so Im going to keep it up (was only going to do one month) :thumbup:

cant wait to find out if you are team blue or pink!!


----------



## Huggles

you can usually get a pretty definite gender scan at about 17 weeks.


----------



## nypage1981

I dont get a choice of when I want ultrasound done at my doctor. Doesn't happen until 20weeks for me.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i was told 17 weeks as well so thats when i will be finding out.. well im going to try and find out at 17 weeks even if marcus tells me he will see me only at 20 weeks because ive already told him i want a check up after my two week trip so that will be around 17 weeks.


----------



## sherylb

It's 5 DPO. The drop is probably caused by estrogen but doesn't mean anything significant. 

I haven't scheduled my first appointment yet. Hoping to be able to schedule it this week for next week or maybe even this week if she gets to it early enough.


----------



## flyingduster

yup Sarah, it can plummet and sky rocket and do weird things, but it's still above the coverline so I wouldn't worry about it at all. I found temping was really fascinating to watch the chart take form so ended up being quite keen to wake up and see what it was each morning! lol!!! I started out not really caring much, it was just to work out my cycle. lol. So I'm glad you're going to keep going if you don't get your BFP this time!!!! :)


My next scan won't be until 19 weeks, but like I've said before we WON'T be finding out the gender. My mum wants to come along and she's asking 'but what if it's obvious what the gender is?' and I don't care. If it's obvious, then so be it. I still don't want to be TOLD what it is. We can speculate all we want about the obvious gender, but I'm NOT being told what gender _my_ baby is by a stranger... :shrug: I want to see it for myself when it's in my arms. I don't even want the midwife to tell me when it comes out!!! lol.


This morning in bed (I was being lazy) I realised my tummy has quite a hard area in it now! And when I got up hubby commented that I have a bump. He made me stand up straight and side on, and then lift my top, and yup, I have a bump starting! It's not just flab!!! *bounce* I'll try get a pic later on. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

yay for bump flying!!! :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Woohoo for having a bump! 

Mummy, congrats on 14 weeks - happy second tri!

I've just realised that on my DHs birthday I'll be 20+2. Hoping to get a gender scan booked on his birthday. I'd still rather be on team :yellow: but if it's for his birthday as her really wants to know that makes it special for both of us (seeing as the baby is due 4 days after my birthday).


----------



## babyhopes2323

OOOh mummy 14 weeks ! happy second tri !!

flying yay for the bump, cant wait to see pics !

sheryl let us know when the next appointment is scheduled..

sarah, sorry i cant share any insight on the temping thing because you remember what a newbie i was to it and sheryl helped me through the charts and everything ! 

AFM, its been bad with the moving because the landlords are holding our deposits because of very tiny finger nail like scratches on the wall which they fail to accept as wear and tear but we are being so lenient with the tenant in DH's flat who did create quite a mess before he left so yesterday the whole day has been about that..

today... my mummy has come back from the 3 week vacation so im off to see her !

tomorrow 15 weeks for me !!! ooh and less than a week away from the holidays.. so quite excited about it all.. xx

hope everyones doing good ! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies!! :flower:

I have an appt with the consultant at the hospital on 4th May and next midwife is on 17th May to get blood results back. 

Hope you're all okay!! Flying, so cool about the bump hun!! 
Sarah I'm really hoping this is your cycle hun! 
NDH.. that's a lovel birthday gift! :cloud9:
Preethi.. glad you have your Mummy back :D 

:hi: to all and hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend... we have Monday off here too (as well as having had Friday off) so a lovely long weekend! :D


----------



## Huggles

sounds like there's quite a few of us with apps on 4 may!


----------



## sarahincanada

morning!!

yay mummy happy 2nd tri :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
(you know Im happy when my boobs come out to dance!!)

preethi enjoy time with mummy 

roll on may 4! not long till we will know some genders and start seeing some big bumps :thumbup: 

dew: hoping that the witch has not come :hugs:

nothing interesting over here, Im having a very calm 2WW not really thinking about it apart from the temping which at least keeps it a little interesting. only one week to go, I will add my chart. 

my hubbies sister just got engaged on her birthday on friday (shes 26), her fiance asked her in front of niagara falls, she is so happy. niagara is only about an hour and a half away from us. so we are going over for her birthday and celebration dinner this afternoon.

talk to you soon :flower:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 258.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew, I'm glad I could help you make a decision:) I also have tilted uterus pretty bad. I researched it and seems that position of bd really matters in this case. Certain positions allow for sperm to get to tilted uterus easier. I think this test you are doing will be good because pregnancy and, of course, miscarriage can change or mess up hormones. I hope not, but least you will know.

Any advice on what position may work for me? IMO laying on back with pelvic area/butts at 45 deg angle/upwards should work. Even while doing the deed I keep the pillows below me as otherwise it used to fall out immediately, this way it stays inside as long as I keep myself in that position, but once I get up from bed an hour or so later, it always comes out.

I am really looking forward to my day 3 tests, they test FSH, prolactin and one more hormone. I hope there is no surprise as it may shatter my hopes completely. Next, I am waiting or DH's SA report which may take another 2 weeks or so. fXed for both. 

Waiting for AF today, it usually comes around noon so anytime soon.


----------



## Dew

Ladies, your thoughts on baby aspirin? With my history, will it help? If yes how do I take it and on what days? 

Sarah, do you take it?

Thanks!


----------



## Huggles

Dew i'm not sure if a tilted uterus and a retroverted uterus are the same things, but i've heard of ladies with retroverted uterus' saying that doggy style is the best and then lying on your stomach afterwards instead of on your back with butt raised.

As for baby aspirin - i would be inclined to say ask a doctor. But i'm not really a fan of taking anything unless prescribed, especially things like aspirin etc.


----------



## Huggles

Well, i've decided to share two 'bump' pics with you. I say 'bump' because there really isn't much of a bump (if any) yet. The 5 week one is what i normally look like - it's there to compare. Definitely no bump there. The 10+3 was taken today. It looks ever so slightly bigger, but i think i might have been standing differently and perhaps not pulling my tummy in as much or something. Also might be a slightly different angle. Not sure. I don't really think there's a bump there yet.
 



Attached Files:







5 week bump cropped.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2









10+3 bump cropped.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dew

Huggles said:


> Dew i'm not sure if a tilted uterus and a retroverted uterus are the same things, but i've heard of ladies with retroverted uterus' saying that doggy style is the best and then lying on your stomach afterwards instead of on your back with butt raised.
> 
> As for baby aspirin - i would be inclined to say ask a doctor. But i'm not really a fan of taking anything unless prescribed, especially things like aspirin etc.

Thanks Huggles! Mine is retroverted uterus and is tilted backwards. We may try doggy and lying on stomach this cycle at least one time during fertile days.

I am also not a fan of taking medications. I didnt want to mess with my regular cycles so never went on BCP. Now with this BFN, I am freaking out for no reason. This is just second try after MC, we need to give ourselves a total of 6 months at least before thinking of any assistance with conception, right?


----------



## Dew

Huggles said:


> Well, i've decided to share two 'bump' pics with you. I say 'bump' because there really isn't much of a bump (if any) yet. The 5 week one is what i normally look like - it's there to compare. Definitely no bump there. The 10+3 was taken today. It looks ever so slightly bigger, but i think i might have been standing differently and perhaps not pulling my tummy in as much or something. Also might be a slightly different angle. Not sure. I don't really think there's a bump there yet.


It may sound funny the way I am gonna say it but everything looks enlarged in second pic compared with first, it may still not be a bump yet but body seems to be growing and preparing itself for one.....coming very soon :winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

dew FX for good results, but before that FX nothing arrives today....are you feeling it coming?

dont worry about what comes out an hour later, that will mainly be semen not much sperm. if your hubby has good swimmers they should know where to go way before then :thumbup: I dont know the best position for your condition, however I think its good to try a few different per ovulation. For example we usually just do missionary but this time we tried from behind too (thanks to NY's suggestion :thumbup:) as your cervix/uterus is slanted in a different way. also Ive read on here people using softcups to keep things up there, but Im a bit squeemish about putting things up there :blush:

I only take my multivits nothing else. Ive heard people taking baby aspirin and know mummycat was after her MC, so she could help. what is it supposed to do?


----------



## Huggles

Dew, i'd say at least 3 months before trying anything extra. Then maybe do testing and if everything is fine then another 3 before trying anything extra. Then talk to the dr and ask what they think. But i know how you feel with the bfn. Mine hit me really really hard that first month of ttc (proper ttc. We'd already had 2 months of ntnp). It totally surprised me how badly i took it but it totally felt like it was never going to happen. So i understand your 'freaking out' :hugs:

I'd say definitely try the doggy style and tummy lying this cycle. Can't hurt right?!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Dew i'm not sure if a tilted uterus and a retroverted uterus are the same things, but i've heard of ladies with retroverted uterus' saying that doggy style is the best and then lying on your stomach afterwards instead of on your back with butt raised.
> 
> As for baby aspirin - i would be inclined to say ask a doctor. But i'm not really a fan of taking anything unless prescribed, especially things like aspirin etc.
> 
> Thanks Huggles! Mine is retroverted uterus and is tilted backwards. We may try doggy and lying on stomach this cycle at least one time during fertile days.
> 
> I am also not a fan of taking medications. I didnt want to mess with my regular cycles so never went on BCP. Now with this BFN, I am freaking out for no reason. This is just second try after MC, we need to give ourselves a total of 6 months at least before thinking of any assistance with conception, right?Click to expand...

yes they do say trying 6 months if you are 35 or older, usually its a year for under 35s. shows how it can take time even if you are young if they wont do tests until a year.
2nd cycles is not too many, but it can feel like a lifetime. Ive been monitoring everything since sept and had 6 tries with my polyp, and now one without, but it seems like years!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Well, i've decided to share two 'bump' pics with you. I say 'bump' because there really isn't much of a bump (if any) yet. The 5 week one is what i normally look like - it's there to compare. Definitely no bump there. The 10+3 was taken today. It looks ever so slightly bigger, but i think i might have been standing differently and perhaps not pulling my tummy in as much or something. Also might be a slightly different angle. Not sure. I don't really think there's a bump there yet.

yay for bump pic! and good idea wearing the same clothes. I can definitely seem more of a rounding in the tummy area :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> yay for bump pic! and good idea wearing the same clothes. I can definitely seem more of a rounding in the tummy area :thumbup:

yes Huggles, good idea wearing same clothes, I'll do the same :) but one day you are gonna grow out of them :winkwink:


----------



## Huggles

The beauty of that particular outfit is i'm unlikely to grow out of them. The top band of the pants is a very wide fold-over band. So when my bump gets too big i'll just unfold it and have it up over the bump! The top might get shorter (it's quite stretchy, so again i should be able to wear it throughout), but the pants will then go up higher so will still cover my belly! :D

I won't do bare-belly shots, i'm far too self conscious for those!

But even if i do grow out of them, later the bump will be much more obvious so it shouldn't matter what i'm wearing. It's mainly for now in the beginning when changes in shape/size are so minimal.


----------



## babyhopes2323

nice bump huggles ! although i feel more of a bump forming now. i was all bloat until a week ago ! where as i dont feel bloatish anymore because you know when you start feeling a firm bump instead of a soft one.. xx

sarah enjoy your dinner !! must be lovely and i love the jumping boobies !

dew, yeah ive heard softcups work for some, i personally ordered them from the states and tried them on first before bd to check and see how it works and god they hurt so bad, getting them out was such a nightmare, i felt like i had UTI because of the pain, but it does work for some and some swear by it so its all a chance really. let me tell you about positions

i was all acrobatic, legs up, if from back, then bent down for half n hour killling my back and legs most of the times and yes i do believe thats what payed off for me..
dh's results said motility was 55 % which according to the doc was good but not great, they were trying to get 25 % to go faster, but obviously as you can see even before we started any clomid or treatment for dh, we fell pregnant, so its not always bad.. plus you have been preg with your dh before so that does rule out most of your concerns.. as it was recent,.. and its not like its been a few years and the sperm could have changed all of sudden.. xxx

hope everyone is doing good ! 

night night to all of you.. its 11:05pm here !


----------



## flyingduster

here's my bit of a bump!!! There's some fat there of course, but it's turning into a BUMP!
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2032.jpg
it's a terrible photo cos it's still dark here this morning, but it'll do for now... :) I'll try for a better pic later, probably get one to match my first pic too so you can compare... :)

my tummy is feeling really *heavy* now. Sorta like when AF is here, in the first day or two when she's really flowing and your uterus feels full and heavy, a little crampy, but not much at all, just *heavy*!! It's not quite bloat, it's different... lol!

My brother & his fiance came around to visit yesterday, we've seen each other a fair bit but they haven't been around here for AGES, so they hadn't seen the nursery or anything. Was good to have a catch up, and sorta cute cos my brother is obviously getting clucky!!! I guess having your little sister pregnant can do that! LOL!


My next midwife appointment is 28th May. I'm going to go in and book in my next scan today hopefully, and I'm HOPING to get the 23rd of May for that, but will confirm when I can get it booked in. :)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Lovely bump pics Huggles and Flying... definite bumps there! :cloud9:

Dew, I was on baby aspirin. I had 2 chemicals after my MMC in Nov and went to the doc in the Jan after my 2nd chemical and she upped my folic acid to 5mg and after I asked about baby aspirin she said, yes... definitely take it... it's being used a lot more with women who have suffered miscarriages as it's supposed to help the blood flow to the uterus and better prepare the lining (making it more hospitable) for implantation as well as serving to help the formation of the placenta. 

It worked for me... we fell pregnant on the first cycle on it! Bear in mind it's baby aspirin (which I'm sure you know) so only 75mg dosage where a normal aspirin dosage is 300mg. So it'll do NO harm to the baby. (That straight from my Dr).

My bump buddy Joey had 5 miscarriages all reasonably early (up to 8 weeks) and the first month she used baby aspirin she fell pregnant and is still pregnant now at almost 14w with a healthy baby at 12 week scan. 

So I'm a huge advocate for it... but saying all that, I think make an appointment with the doc and ask them about it. Rather that they clear it and know what you're on! I started taking mine as soon as AF left!

No real news here.. just been working in the garden and hubby is getting ill! :( He gets MAN flu when ill and can't move and needs lots of care!! Nevermind that when I'm ill... I still have to look after Lottie all day while he goes off to work! Men :grr:


----------



## Dew

Code:




MummyCat said:


> :hi:
> 
> Lovely bump pics Huggles and Flying... definite bumps there! :cloud9:
> 
> Dew, I was on baby aspirin. I had 2 chemicals after my MMC in Nov and went to the doc in the Jan after my 2nd chemical and she upped my folic acid to 5mg and after I asked about baby aspirin she said, yes... definitely take it... it's being used a lot more with women who have suffered miscarriages as it's supposed to help the blood flow to the uterus and better prepare the lining (making it more hospitable) for implantation as well as serving to help the formation of the placenta.
> 
> It worked for me... we fell pregnant on the first cycle on it! Bear in mind it's baby aspirin (which I'm sure you know) so only 75mg dosage where a normal aspirin dosage is 300mg. So it'll do NO harm to the baby. (That straight from my Dr).
> 
> My bump buddy Joey had 5 miscarriages all reasonably early (up to 8 weeks) and the first month she used baby aspirin she fell pregnant and is still pregnant now at almost 14w with a healthy baby at 12 week scan.
> 
> So I'm a huge advocate for it... but saying all that, I think make an appointment with the doc and ask them about it. Rather that they clear it and know what you're on! I started taking mine as soon as AF left!
> 
> No real news here.. just been working in the garden and hubby is getting ill! :( He gets MAN flu when ill and can't move and needs lots of care!! Nevermind that when I'm ill... I still have to look after Lottie all day while he goes off to work! Men :grr:

Thanks so much for that info Mummy! It sounds very positive, I think I will wait for my day 3 hormone test results and then ask doc about baby aspirin. She will probably make 'her' typical 'I don't know what you are talking about' face and probably ignore me on this but I will try talking to her. Wonder why she increased folic acid for you?


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> dew, yeah ive heard softcups work for some, i personally ordered them from the states and tried them on first before bd to check and see how it works and god they hurt so bad, getting them out was such a nightmare, i felt like i had UTI because of the pain, but it does work for some and some swear by it so its all a chance really. let me tell you about positions
> 
> i was all acrobatic, legs up, if from back, then bent down for half n hour killling my back and legs most of the times and yes i do believe thats what payed off for me..
> dh's results said motility was 55 % which according to the doc was good but not great, they were trying to get 25 % to go faster, but obviously as you can see even before we started any clomid or treatment for dh, we fell pregnant, so its not always bad.. plus you have been preg with your dh before so that does rule out most of your concerns.. as it was recent,.. and its not like its been a few years and the sperm could have changed all of sudden.. xxx
> 
> night night to all of you.. its 11:05pm here !

Hey Preethi, thanks so much for that info! :flower:

I know what you mean by BD acrobatics...that's probably why it's called BDance :)

Never heard before about men being put on Clomid. Will discuss that with DH or may be not, don't want to stress him much in this regard :nope: Let the results come first...

I feel slightly uncomfortable with tampons itself so not sure if my body will like soft cups. I do hold my knees up in air for 1 and 1/2 to 2 hours with pillows below. After BD, DH helps me move towards bed's headboard so I can rest my feet on it when tired :wacko: things we do for baby love :dohh:


----------



## Dew

Flying: I see the bump forming....yay!


----------



## Dew

Wow! Listening to news on CNN...Bin Laden is dead!!!


----------



## Huggles

wow, bin laden dead? How and when?

Nice bump flying!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yea dew crazy things we do for baby love but I guess it will be worth it in the end !!


Yup bin laden dead heard it this morning too

Yay 15weeks for me today and appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## Dew

AF showed up this morning, one day late, my second longest(27 days) cycle in last on year. Now I am more concerned about day3 test results. I will be temping this month for sure. I had very bad migraine kind of headache yesterday, couldn't fall asleep until 2:30am this morning :cry: I hope so much for BFP in this new cycle.


----------



## MummyCat

Dew said:


> Thanks so much for that info Mummy! It sounds very positive, I think I will wait for my day 3 hormone test results and then ask doc about baby aspirin. She will probably make 'her' typical 'I don't know what you are talking about' face and probably ignore me on this but I will try talking to her. Wonder why she increased folic acid for you?

All to do with early development of the baby... she was concerned that we miscarried at 10 weeks due to issues that could be reduced by increasing my folic acid. A lot of ladies are put on increased folic acid after a string of miscarriages. Or at least I've seen a lot of posts regarding it on BnB.

Bin laden dead! Justice for those innocent people who died and their families and friends still morning their loss! 

Huggles, US forces attacked a compound where he'd been hiding out (they managed to locate him in Pakistan after a lot of tracking) and they basically attacked and killed him and 3 other people. on the news they just said that he was asked to surrender, when he didn't, he was shot. 




Dew said:


> AF showed up this morning, one day late, my second longest(27 days) cycle in last on year. Now I am more concerned about day3 test results. I will be temping this month for sure. I had very bad migraine kind of headache yesterday, couldn't fall asleep until 2:30am this morning :cry: I hope so much for BFP in this new cycle.

:hugs: I hope the next cycle is your BFP cycle honey!!! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> AF showed up this morning, one day late, my second longest(27 days) cycle in last on year. Now I am more concerned about day3 test results. I will be temping this month for sure. I had very bad migraine kind of headache yesterday, couldn't fall asleep until 2:30am this morning :cry: I hope so much for BFP in this new cycle.

awww Dew, I popped on here this morning to see if she'd arrived or not, big :hugs: at least you have the tests to do and it really wont be long till you are back in the 2WW. it used to feel like eternity for me, but now Im a little more relaxed and not symptom spotting the time is going quick...Im just a week behind you! I dont think it will be long until you get another bfp :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Yup! From behind Dew.....some women with certain uteruses can only get pregnant that way! Seriously! At least finish that way and hopefully it helps you. 

Also baby aspirin, I started taking it one cycle before my bfp, so actually do think it helped me get the bfp! I noticed my period being different the one cycle so figured it was helping my uterin lining....and then bfp the next cycle. I am still on it because I liked it so much. It helps prevent clots in the placenta that cause MC also. 

I am team blue! I did a cheater scan at work last night I just couldnt wait much longer and the girls talked me into it. I am not surprised, knew it was a boy....now just freaking out, I have n o idea what to do with a boy! 

Dew did AF come? 

Preethi- thats so exciting about your trip. I want another trip so bad!


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy congrats on 2nd trimester! so pleased to see us all getting there!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Yup! From behind Dew.....some women with certain uteruses can only get pregnant that way! Seriously! At least finish that way and hopefully it helps you.
> 
> Also baby aspirin, I started taking it one cycle before my bfp, so actually do think it helped me get the bfp! I noticed my period being different the one cycle so figured it was helping my uterin lining....and then bfp the next cycle. I am still on it because I liked it so much. It helps prevent clots in the placenta that cause MC also.
> 
> I am team blue! I did a cheater scan at work last night I just couldnt wait much longer and the girls talked me into it. I am not surprised, knew it was a boy....now just freaking out, I have n o idea what to do with a boy!
> 
> Dew did AF come?
> 
> Preethi- thats so exciting about your trip. I want another trip so bad!

OMG how wonderful!!!!!!!!
one of each, thats amazing!
boys are very close to their mothers so dont worry about it!
was your OH pleased?
awwww our first gender confirmation :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

just a quick update, might not be on here much this week as have lots of work on, plus its the horrible last week of the 2WW. Im feeling pretty calm this month and so trying not to come on here much as it can lead to reading and obssessing! I found the last week flew by as I really didnt think much about TTC apart from temping. but I will miss reading your posts so I will probably end up coming on everyday anyway :dohh: and theres all the scans this week, so yeah scrap that I will be on :haha:

we had bday dinner for hubbies sister yesterday and she just got engaged, she wants the wedding to be march 3, and in my mind Im thinking oh man hope Im not going to be giving birth then or heavily pregnant. If I got my bfp this month it would be a january birth, but if I get pregnant the next 2 months its around that time, yikes. I guess I will deal with that when it comes up, trouble is I wont want to tell her earlier than anyone else but what if my due date ends up being right at her wedding date or something!! this makes my decision about when to get help a little easier, I do think with this wedding and my family coming Im just going to try naturally for the summer. but that may change lol

have a great week everyone :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- OH is very thrilled! As is my little brother....he wants a boy in the family very badly:) 
It was hard to tell at first and tech went back n forth between boy and not boy but finally after a while it was there! Little wee wee. It was moving sooooo much. Even more awesome than the 12 week scan! I am in looooove. 

I think just get preg anyways even with the wedding. Maybe just not TTC the month that would put due date in march, ya know? but even if you are due end of march...no biggie. So just kinda work it out and see what it would be. You need that baby! Lol.


----------



## Huggles

dew - sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

ny - yay for a boy :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry about AF dew...thats a bummer. :( Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- OH is very thrilled! As is my little brother....he wants a boy in the family very badly:)
> It was hard to tell at first and tech went back n forth between boy and not boy but finally after a while it was there! Little wee wee. It was moving sooooo much. Even more awesome than the 12 week scan! I am in looooove.
> 
> I think just get preg anyways even with the wedding. Maybe just not TTC the month that would put due date in march, ya know? but even if you are due end of march...no biggie. So just kinda work it out and see what it would be. You need that baby! Lol.

aww thats so cute! its nice to be able to imagine who is inside you now, a little boy :cloud9:

I will definitely be trying every month, it justs cements my decision not to get help in the next 2 months :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

OOOH YAY NY !! first gender confirmation and its a boy.. im so excited for you !!! you have one of each now !! brilliant news !

im looking forward to his trip yes because i do want a break away from the rise in temp here.. its sooo hot..

i cant wait to find out the gender at 18 weeks myself.. as 17 + 4 i will be returning.. and then its the weekend..

i think there might be about 50 % chance for a girl and 50 for boy because 12 weeks is too early for them to determine anything, but i will be happy anyway !!

sarah, glad you enjoyed your dinner,,and dont worry about getting pregnant, im sure it will be ok by then , by the time of the wedding etc !

dew , so sorry about AF, really hope this cycle is for you.. xxx :hugs:

:hugs: to all, hope y'all are ok.. mummy, huggles, sheryl, all of you.. 

appointment tomorrow morning, dh is coming with me, 

going to sort out some hotels for the trip now,.


----------



## Dew

Thanks ladies for your support...it means a lot to me...I really have no one else to share all this with :cry: :hugs:

NY: congratulations! And look at your mommy instincts, you just knew it's a boy :thumbup: :happydance: I have a feeling that OH is gonna take even better care of you now and his parents might also start taking more interest :flower:

Preethi: amazing you are 15 weeks :happydance: ... glad you are able to make the trip...you so deserve this break :flower: have fun!

Sarah: please don't stop visiting the thread :cry: but I seriously don't want you to go crazy in 2nd week like I did :nope: so do whatever is the best for you :flower: hoping this is your month and next mine....would be wonderful to make a hat trick of BFPs on this thread :)

I am feeling down today especially because my girlfriends are sending out group emails on how to celebrate Mother's Day...they all have either 2 kids or 1 kid and pregnant with second...I know they love me but I wish they were thoughtful enough to keep me out of the loop for this particular celebration. Also first of the many baby showers I have to attend this year, is this month. I am Just so gutted right now :cry: Sorry for ranting but I really need to let it out :cry: thanks for being there :hugs: :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls. I am happy to share my exciting news with you.

Dew- I did not tell anyone in my life about my TTC trials and tribulations. I felt I was abnormal, and didn't feel comfortable. So this is a nice forum to have found and really helped me a lot. I am sorry about the down feelings. I actualy turned down 2 baby showers at my low points after MC and TTC so hard and not happening for over a year....I sent gifts but had a tough time being around it all. Now in retrospect, I do wish I could have gone and supported their happy times instead of being sad for myself. I appreciate so much the support and happiness I get from others that it really hurts that I was not able to do the same. I was still happy for them and everything, but skipping baby showers makes me feel very guilty. It is hard but in the future you will be glad you are going and being there for them.


----------



## flyingduster

Dew, I'm so sorry the witch got you hun!!!! :hugs: :(


Ny! A boy!!!! How neat!!! :D :D


Preethi, 15 weeks already!? Wow!!!


AFM, I have booked in my next scan for the 23rd at 3pm my time. YAAAAY!!! My mum is coming down to see it too, and I CANNOT WAIT! lol


----------



## nypage1981

Ugh! I have E coli bacteria on my urine culture and they've prescribed a scary sounding antibiotic that i dont want to take while pregnant:( I am sad about this.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Ugh! I have E coli bacteria on my urine culture and they've prescribed a scary sounding antibiotic that i dont want to take while pregnant:( I am sad about this.

Sorry to hear that but I think it is very common to have Urinary tract infections during pregnancy. What is the name of your antibiotic? You'll be fine, doctors know the best :hugs: Here is some info I found online if you want to read...

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/utiduringpreg.html


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks dew, I will read that tomorrow at home, heading into work. 
The antibiotic is nitrofurantn. Pharmacist also looked up and is safe for pregnacy and my one, lonely kidney. Guess I would rather do this than have it get to my kidney so i will trust them.


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry to hear that ny, what is the cause of that? how long do you have to be on the antibiotics? hope it clears up really quickly :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: please don't stop visiting the thread :cry: but I seriously don't want you to go crazy in 2nd week like I did :nope: so do whatever is the best for you :flower:


haha since posting I wouldnt be on here much Ive been on 3 times!!! well I need a break from work here and there, and I think I can separate chatting with stressing about my 2ww. I was in the over 35 section and someone just got their bfp so Im feeling inspired by that. I had posted my chart in there and someone mentioned this:

"ideally the temps should go up probably to somewhere near where your highest point is and stay there. From what I've read a sawtooth pattern in the luteal phase indicates stress. You want the temps to stay high because of progesterone"

and suggested if Im not stressed to show my temps to my FS. My temps are going up and down a lot, perhaps they will indicate something for my FS. but they are above the coverline so perhaps they are ok.

you are starting temping this next cycle right?
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 261.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahincanada

double post


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Nikki.. Congrats on team :blue: :dance: So thrilled for you!

Dew.. :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you hun!! :flower:

Sarah.. this dip might be due to implantation?? never know! hope it's all okay!! But good point about showing it to FS as it might indicate something is up.

Flying.. how lovely you'll be seeing your Mum! 

Preethi, have a fab trip to UK!! I hope we have nice weather for you!! The sun was out this weekend! :dance: sadly we had glae force winds with it! :grr:

:hi: to everyone!! xxx


----------



## NDH

Yay for :blue: Ny - how exciting! Looks like Ella will still be the "prettiest girl" in the family lol.

Preethi, when are you leaving again? Getting close! And then when you get back you get to find out what team you're on, yay!

Mummy, do you plan on finding out? I can't remember. Flying I know won't be. Anyone else? Sheryl I know you have a ways to go yet, but will you be?

Dew :hugs: for AF. Hoping the FS is able to help you.

Sarah, I don't know too much about temping, but I'm pretty sure I've seen lots of charts that look like that in the TWW so it's probably pretty normal - as long as it's above coverline.

Flying, how fun you mom gets to join you for your next scan!


----------



## sherylb

My first appointment is tomorrow at 11. I called my mom to tell her my medicaid has finally been approved and that I was going and she acted like it was a crime that her daughter needs government assistance. I told her my first appointment was going to be over $1,000 and asked what she suggest I do. She said we should pay for it in full. Crazy lady don't you know that's a freakin mortgage payment for us with neither of us working??? She just doesn't get it. Not to mention that she spent $12K on a new truck for my brother's 16th birthday last month. 

On the other hand, DH knows I am not feeling well and is doing the dishes.


----------



## NDH

OMG - your mom would seriously expect you to pay for all your scans etc in full?? Hello, DH isn't working, that's what government assistance is for! It's not like you plan to be on it forever, just until he's working again. If SHE offered to pay just so you didn't have to be on medicaid that would be one thing, but to expect you to cough up is ridiculous.


----------



## sherylb

Exactly. No one gets pregnant planning to need government help to not go bankrupt.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Mummy, NDH, i leave on friday and am back in two weeks, hoping to get internet connection whilst travelling ! will be going to machester, north wales, yorkshire, dover, isle of wight trying to fit it all in for a good two week trip !

back on 20th !

my next appointment is one day after flying ! 24th may.. was going to get 23rd, but dh cant make it then


Nyp, so sorry about your infection, hope it gets cleared soon. xx

Dew, sorry you are feeling so down, we are all here to support you and are rooting for you. hopefully, you will get your BFP soon :flower:

Mummy, hope youre doing well ! crazy weekend with all the holidays there !


Sheryl, wow sorry your mum spoke to you like that. i would have flipped my lid ! over here even with good salary, we need government assistance as maternity is so expensive !!

AFM, had my scan today yay !!!!!! so excited, bubs was measuring 15 + 2..and was jumping.. dh was amazed ! everything looked perfect, as usual EDD keeps changing.. 23rd oct, 25th oct.. bubs was closing his/her leg so couldnt find gender but marcus said we will meet when im back to confirm gender if bubs cooperates !

scan pic below !

cant wait for all your pics too !! xxx

:hugs: to all


----------



## babyhopes2323

scan pic, bubs measuring 15 + 2:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## flyingduster

Just popping on briefly, I LOVE our local freecycling group; we just scored the last big bit of baby furniture; a bassinet! 
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2036.jpg

We'll probably get it a new mattress and it needs a few touch ups in the paint, but it's fine otherwise, especially for that price (FREEEEEE!)

Remember we also got our changing table for free on freecycling, and the cot was cheap on a local auction site too, the set of drawers were from a second hand shop too. Yes it's all 'used' stuff, but it's all in GOOD condition, and we've got an entire nursery set up (save needing more clothes & nappies, which are commonly being given to us by friends and family anyway!) for less than $200NZ (160 US)!!! :D :D




Oh, and as I was posting i see your new scan pic preethi! OMG! How CUTE!!!!! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

oops avatar gone all wrong ! 

flying, i think its too small, could you please do me a favour and post it up the correct size for me?> i will send it to you. thanks. :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

oooh yay !! they look amazing.. its so wonderful flying. :cloud9:


----------



## MummyCat

Baby's getting BIG Preethi :D :cloud9: gorgeous hun, thanks for sharing!

Sheryl, Bless you hun... try not let your Mum upset you, you know you're doing the best for you and DH at the moment :hugs:

Natalie... I will be team yellow until the end! :D So we better all still be chatting in November so you can find out what I'm having! :rofl:

:hi: to everyone... I have a boring day of housework today! :( Huge ironing pile... but that's my fault I washed so many clothes over the weekend! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

YEY Flying for scoring a great find!! :dance: It's lovely!! xxx


----------



## flyingduster

here's better pic of Preethi's scan:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/scan.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks flying ! wow you are 16 + 4 already... so soon.. cant wait for you to find out the gender on the 23rd !!!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Flying... gorgeous bubba!! :cloud9: Preethi so pleased all is going well! xx


----------



## NDH

Gorgeous baby Preethi!

Flying - oh my goodness what a find! I can't wait til I can start going bargain hunting for baby furniture! (a little early plus no room til we're in our own place lol) but I plan on giving lots of time to find the really good (ie free) deals before spending any (or at least much) money.


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl - so glad to hear that medicaid was approved and that you have your first appointment booked and so soon! Yay! :happydance:

Babyhopes - great scan pic! :thumbup:

I can't remember who asked about gender - but we will be finding out.

Flying - great that you're finding so many wonderful bargains!

AFM - second scan tomorrow, 10/11 weeks. 3pm (so 2pm UK time).


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- what a cute lil baby in there!

Sheryl- GL at your first appointment....is it a scan? You are way due for a scan now! 

Mummy- was Lottie a surprise also? That is exciting to wait, I wanted to but just couldn't!

Huggles- Yay for scans. Can't wait for more pics.....it will be so cute! And look like a real baby finally!

Flying- love the stuff. Very cute. I have not bought ONE item. It has been pretty easy to refrain so far. 

NDH- hope you are feeling well

Sarah- stop stressing and see what your temps do! Glad you are popping on for a chat.

Dew- did you have doc appt yet? 

Hope everyone is good! 

I have to start taking my antibiotics today...they are gross looking and could make my pee and poo reddish? Not cool. Im afraid to even take them! But don't want infection in kidney or something evil like that so I better do it.....


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your antibiotics but better safe than sorry i guess..xxx hope it gets better soon nyp


----------



## nypage1981

me too- I think its already getting better cuz i dont feel much of that burning crampy in my bladder anymore!

where is everyone?


----------



## sherylb

I believe the scan has to be scheduled at the hospital. And when I talked to them last week they won't even try to hear the heartbeat on a dopplar until they have confirmed dates on U/S. :-(

Last night the wind blew our shed over the fence and it is now upside down. Not sure whether it will be salvageable or not but they just finished building it Saturday. :-(

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/808CBF341A.jpg https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/C25BB6236E.jpg

Always something with this wind. Just a few months ago I posted pics of our fence after being taken out by the wind.


----------



## Dew

Oh I am here NY :hi: :winkwink:

Glad AB is working for you already...what happened to your other kidney? :nope:

Preethi: wow new scan pic...baby looks adorable and is growing so fast :happydance: And yay for going back to Marcus again :thumbup: Wish you all the best for the trip :flower:

Sarah: don't worry so much about temps...when I showed my BBT charts to doc, all she looked for was if I was ovulating or not, she wasn't concerned about other things. 

I took my temp this morning at 7:00am (I used to temp at this time previously too.). It was 97.21 F which indicates to me that temps didn't drop before AF, thankfully I wasn't temping otherwise I would have raised my hopes especially since AF was one day late :dohh: I'll be temping this month at least until ovulation is detected.

NY: I have scheduled lab appointment for Wednesday (Day 3). Whenever the results are back, my doc will have a look and submit them on my account along with her comments which I can access online. If there is a concern, I will schedule to meet her. Let's see how it goes. I am looking forward to doing these tests.

Sheryl: Those are some wicked ideas your mom is putting in your mind :winkwink: You and DH seem to be doing very well under the circumstances...cheers to that and to your appointment :thumbup:

Good luck for your upcoming appointments ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Aww that's terrible Sheryl. I hope something works out in this regard. What were you building the shed for? Winds been crazy here too and it was so saddening to hear about Alabama tornadoes. Praying for everyone's safety. :hugs: 

It hardly takes any effort to hear the heartbeat on doppler. Don't understand their fuss about it.


----------



## sherylb

I think they just want to make sure they aren't doing it too early. Who knows maybe they will but I doubt it. :(

The shed was going to hold the lawn equipment so we would be able to use our garage more. It's full to the brim and only holds one car instead of 2.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I think they just want to make sure they aren't doing it too early. Who knows maybe they will but I doubt it. :(
> 
> The shed was going to hold the lawn equipment so we would be able to use our garage more. It's full to the brim and only holds one car instead of 2.

Sheryl, I hope the damage to shed is not too bad and can be fixed with no extra cost.

According to my understanding, a healthy HB can be heard without doubt after 12 or 11 weeks. At 10 weeks I think, it's an iffy situation so doctors wouldn't want to try for the fear of discouraging the mom-to-be.


----------



## sherylb

By LMP I am 12 Thursday.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> By LMP I am 12 Thursday.

Nice :happydance: I was looking at your ticker. Good luck, you have been so patient this long :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Bummer they wont hear heart beat Sheryl....so they are going to do an ultrasound when? Seems like a cycle, they won't hear HB til ultrasound...but you have no ultrasound scheduled....so crap, when are you going to figure out if baby is healthy and good!!

Dew- I sold a kidney to the black market when I was 19 years old. Bad idea....but i've never had a problem with it so far. I just be careful not to take much for medication and such. 
Weird that your temps stayed up....although when mine were up when I was preg (not knowing I was preg, I just started temping at that time) they were like 98.5 or something like that...so is the 97 pretty normal temp then? Or is that high? 

I am excited for thurs and fri...looks like temps in the 60's and some stormies! I love stormy summer weather. Long as no one is hurt that is:( I don't even need the storm, but love the gray sky and humid feeling and wind and stuff. 

My doc called and canceled appointment tomorrow. I still go for some blood work to rule out spina bifida I guess. Its rescheduled for next week, different doctor now since mine will be out all week. I was slightly aggravated and hormonal when learning this...:blush:....but was reassured that meeting another doctor wasn't completely pointless. I hate explaining things though and feeling like they know nothing about me. I am sure 16 week apointment is pointless anyways, they do nothing but listen to HB, and yea....I do that at home. 

Anyone sick of hearing about Osama yet? I was sick of the Royal Wedding too...so this isn't a political complaint! I just think that that the media is probably the most annoying group of people ever!


----------



## Dew

Aww you sold your kidney...darn teen age!! :dohh:

*My bad, my bad* :blush: :blush: 97.2 is below coverline temp, coverline was almost always around 97.5 and post-ovulation temps peaked to a max of 98.2...I don't know what I was thinking earlier :dohh: been a long time that I temped so got confused...thanks for correcting NY :flower:


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> I am excited for thurs and fri...looks like temps in the 60's and some stormies! I love stormy summer weather. Long as no one is hurt that is:( I don't even need the storm, but love the gray sky and humid feeling and wind and stuff.
> 
> Anyone sick of hearing about Osama yet? I was sick of the Royal Wedding too...so this isn't a political complaint! I just think that that the media is probably the most annoying group of people ever!

I do not like WIND at all...I hate wind :nope: It dries my skin, hurts my ear and makes my hair messy :nope: I love rain in summer but again rain in winter is not my thing. I really really want some sunshine. Today it is nice outside, I may go out and pick some dead leaves and weeds from yard.

I am not so much on news channels, usually read news online and catch up local news on 45 in the night. However it is great that _he_ is dead, finally!! You are right about media though :thumbup: I don't mean to offend anybody but honestly speaking, I didn't understand the hype over Royal Wedding especially here in the US :)


----------



## nypage1981

OMG...i totally forgot at the end of that post to laugh my butt off and say JK!!! I got too wrapped up in all I said. Im SO sorry, not trying to be a "cool" liar, I was totally just pullin your chain though:) 

I was only born with one....:shrug::shrug: No idea where it went! I didn't even find out until I was 26 years old. Crazy huh? 

And the one that I DO have is way low, like right on my ovary. Its so weird! And to think, this is my very first UTI- even with only one kidney my whole life. I've done pretty well.


----------



## Dew

LMAO!! and I really thought you did...was wondering seriously what could have been the reason :dohh: LOL good joke!!

But hey sorry for being born with one and not knowing until so late in life...so how did you get to know...what were the circumstances? What if I have one? Don't they tell this when the baby is born? not sure, may yes if we do 2D/3D scans before birth...???


----------



## nypage1981

Well with my daughter 7 years ago they didn't do internal ultrasounds or anything so they didn't find out....I was getting an internal U/S done for some pain and they were trying to find my kidneys and were like...do you only have one? I answered, well, i guess i dont really know! So they did confirm that i've got just one. And now this pregnancy around also, the tech was so shocked to see I have a kidney right by my ovary and kept running into it while doing my internal early ultrasounds! I am strange! 

Yea, someone at work asked the other day about why do I have one kidney and I like to joke.....How do you think I got my bfp? I sold a kidney dammit! 

Guess unless you have problems there's no reason to know earlier in life. They do not do a routine xray of babies or anything! For all we know, we could have cartoon characters living in our liver! 

It makes me wonder how this pregnancy will go though...no problems with the first but they were a little surprised of that so im nervous but will get through what I need to for baby.


----------



## nypage1981

All right- this bump is huge! I think I have a camera with a screen like one of those carnival mirrors that makes you look wider:) 

I can't upload my 11-12 week one for comparison cuz that was on my phone and no idea how to get it on here but it was smaller for sure! Eeeek! 

And still no actual weight gain. I am up and down lbs each day by 3,4,5 lbs- but nothing above my starting yet. How can I not have gained like a zillion pounds with this huge belly?
 



Attached Files:







EAster 072.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dew

Hey NY! you look nice and the bump is pretty...why were you so hesitant of showing your bump...it's great!! :thumbup:

With Ella you didn't have any difficulty so this pregnancy should also go smoothly...why worry unnecessarily, right? Take it easy!

there is so much we learn about our bodies when it is scanned...for that matter, I had no idea I could be having fibroid or tilted uterus.

I read in news last year about a man whose heart was a mirror image of a normal heart and he didn't know it until 50-60 years of age so out of norm things do happen but they don't necessarily mean trouble :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you Dew!
I just felt like I should have no bump until 20 some weeks so even out in public and around family and at work im so afraid to have it show! Like, I feel guilty to have one so early or something. IDK, its weird. I don't take weight gain lightly and as I say that im sitting here eating puppy chow that I just HAD to make. Real healthy. Lol. 

I also have tilted uterus and a fibroid! Lol. They told me of the fibroid with this pregnancy, last scan. She said its ok? Not affecting anything but i've done research and hope it stays that way! Scary to find this stuff out about our insides though. 

I have seen people on xray with that I think...the heart is on the opposite side of the mediastinum.....its called......situs inversus I believe. And my spelling is probably wrong .But they can also have other organs like stomach on other side...stuff like that. Its strange when you do an xray and they don't know it because you have to wonder if you did something wrong!


----------



## babyhopes2323

omg NYP, i totally freaked out when i read what you wrote about your kidney !! but wow its amazing how youve done so well even with one.. our bodies are so strong that way..:hugs:

dew, hope your test results come soon and everything is ok ! :hugs: cant wait for your BFP, try every other day if possible and dont wait for particular dates, maybe regular BDing and some positions might help? i dont know im just suggesting because i want you to be happy real soon.. !!

wheres sarah today?


----------



## babyhopes2323

totally cool bump pic ny., what are you so shy about ??


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> dew, hope your test results come soon and everything is ok ! :hugs: cant wait for your BFP, try every other day if possible and dont wait for particular dates, maybe regular BDing and some positions might help? i dont know im just suggesting because i want you to be happy real soon.. !!
> 
> wheres sarah today?

Thanks so much Preethi. Yes, this time it is going to be every other day except the 2 days in a row when it's most fertile.


----------



## sherylb

Baby's heartbeat is 160 strong.  I changed my ticker to match my doctor's EDD. He says he expects the baby to come around November 10th anyway.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay sheryl! How come he moved you forward a week? i didn't know they could do that without an ultrasound?


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Baby's heartbeat is 160 strong.  I changed my ticker to match my doctor's EDD. He says he expects the baby to come around November 10th anyway.

Awesome! :hugs: :hugs:

So happy for you :happydance: Patience pays!! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks preethi:) You are sweet, im just shy to have a bump pop out so big and so early. This is when I was like 6 monhts pregnant with my daughter so feel like others look at me like I should be further along and it makes me shy!


----------



## Dew

NY: I have heard that bump shows early in second pregnancy for whatever reason...don't think about others so much. To me, in that picture, you look great...you are very slim!


----------



## sherylb

We never discussed dates. I was going by ovulation but it's easier to just go by LMP and not explain why I use a different date every time.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh gotcha. That makes sense. Maybe after you have a scan, then you can go by that date. Mine changed at my first scan so been going by that the whole time....


Thanks dew! I will wear this bump proudly! I've tried to get it for 2 years now so you are right !


----------



## sherylb

I am not sure when I will have a scan. Medicaid only covers 3 so I may not have one until 20 weeks. I will hear the heartbeat every time I go in though. My doctor mentioned wanting to get an ultrasound to confirm dates today but he also said that Medicaid doesn't cover any ultrasounds or sonograms which I have confirmed is wrong. The nurses had already told me 3 were covered and were right. So they are spaced at 20 weeks and two closer to delivery. I think as long as I know the heartbeat is good I am better off waiting.


----------



## nypage1981

I so wish you were close to me...you need to find a friend who works in ultrasound at a hospital where they are sometimes not busy:) 

One suggestion- here in minnesota I found one private place that offers them for 100bucks. Maybe look again in to a private one? just for a peek. I dont think they'd tell you much of anything wrong or whatever, but its a thought.


----------



## sherylb

Oh, I should have written that info down. There is a community college that had a sign posted that they are looking for OB patients for the sonogram program. I will get it on Friday when I go back.


----------



## nypage1981

Thats a great idea! At least you could get a peek at your LO and just see how amazing it is...maybe a pic to share with us too! I wanna see your lime!


----------



## sherylb

I know. Me too. They are having finals this week though and then I bet my cousin will be able to get me free sonograms. She is in nursing school there and next semester is her OB semester.


----------



## Dew

Sheryl and NY: I like the sound of free U/S :winkwink:

My ultrasound bill was about $700 -transvaginal and transabdominal, insurance covered 90% of it. How much does it cost for others??


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone :wave:

was out of the house early this morning and just got back.

love the new pics: preethi your baby looks gorgeous, and I cant wait to find out team blue or pink. which day exactly are you leaving for your trip and will you have internet when away? It will be so nice for you to get away, relax and have fun with hubby :happydance:

ny: your bump is so compact and cute! they way you were talking I was expecting much larger and sloppy looking :haha: hope your antibiotics work asap :kiss:

flying: LOVE the bargains, everything looks so cute! cant wait till theres a little bubba in there :cloud9:

sheryl: cant believe your mother would say that, it makes no sense at all. do you usually get on with her or does she come out with things like this a lot??!! :growlmad: and yay for a strong heartbeat, how amazing

I cant remember if there was anything else, I had to scan through pages and pages, thats what happens when you dont come on for 24 hours!! 

AFM Im ignoring my temp now thanks for the advice. It was just because that one member had commented on it I was wondering. At least it showed I ovulated which was what I wanted, so I will ignore the temps even around period....as you mention dew they can get hopes up and not drop till later. I having the calmest 2WW ever, loving it.


----------



## flyingduster

Normally scans and stuff are all free here as part of our free public health system, but because I prefer to go to a private hospital to get them done (smaller, parking is right by the door rather than 3 blocks away and it's right near work!) it costs me $35NZ (less than 30 in US$) as the general maternity stuff is still free, they only charge the minimal charge for using their ultrasound! Fine by me, it's much easier going there than into the city for the public hospital!!

baby, I'm NOT finding out the gender on 23rd. Or at all until bub is in my arms in October! :)


ny, I've heard time and time again from other mums that their bump has popped out SOOOO much earlier and bigger than last time, I think the muscles are already stretched and go back to that shape easily from your previous pregnancy! Be PROUD of your bump, you worked hard to get it, and you never know if you'll ever get one again hun! ENJOY it!!! I plan to....



omg sheryl, you're nearly at 12 weeks already!? wow! I can't wait until you can have a scan and you come back here gushing about your lil one! Get pics!!! :D


And NDH, you're nearing 6 weeks!? YAY! Half way through the first tri girl! Well, nearly... lol!


Don't get me started on me. Again, a couple of days out from when I go up a week I start going 'OMG!?! wtf!? REALLY????' lol! 17 weeks seems like it should be AGES away. heck, 20 weeks, 30 weeks etc is all a loooooooooooong way away. But somehow it sneaks up so fast once it's actually looming within a few days!

Hubby read an article in a science magazine that pregnant women actually LOOSE a significant amount of actual brain matter to the baby. Apparently the brain has particular proteins or whatever that the baby needs and the body actually takes the physical brain matter and passes it down to bub. That'd explain the 'baby-brain' thing; I actually have less brains at the moment! lmao!


----------



## nypage1981

I FEEL like I have less brains lately! 

I've just been going through old clothes of Ella's and realized i've got quite a few non gender specific items because for one baby shower we didn't know the sex! This is so exciting to have some pieces of clothing already...especially since after having one, I now how little of clothing you really need when they are new. You wont ever use all of them if you buy a ton because they grow fast and season changes so don't go overboard! 

I am trying to do my duties as a sister and give away girl clothes to my sister....but I am finding it hard to part with most of Ella's cutest things. What is wrong with me?


----------



## Huggles

ny, that's a cute bump! And it's definitely not huge at all - it's lovely and neat!

Flying - you are right about the brains. Pg women do indeed lose brain cells, but after the birth, i think it has something to do with early breastfeeding, although i could be mistaken there, new mom's develop new brain connections and stuff at an alarming rate and can therefore land up cleverer than before pregnancy! It's a really interesting topic to research.


----------



## Huggles

oh, and sheryl - yay for strong heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Lovely bump Ny :)

And I think it's funny that you forgot to say the black market kidney was a joke :haha: It's strange that we always just take for granted that all our organs are complete and where they ought to be without thinking that they could be missing or in the wrong places. But it does happen. It's good that you haven't had any complications or anything though from only having the one down near your ovary. Keep taking those antibiotics to keep it healthy.

Great, now I've forgotten everything else I was going to say... and you were all chatty Kathys' while I was sleeping too, with 5 pages for me to catch up on... but I read on my phone and couldn't see Ny's bump pic so thought I'd post on here but of course now I've forgotten everything else.

Oh Sheryl, how neat to hear the heartbeat. Even if it'll be a while til you can get a scan at least you can hear your LO :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you NDH:) you getting that bloated feeling?


----------



## Dew

Just found this on internet...

_How often should we have sex?

Conceptions can occur up to seven days after intercourse, however, there is a significant decrease in the conception rate if intercourse occurs more than four days prior to ovulation. Optimal timing is every 36 hours around the time of ovulation, which is cycle day 14 or 15 for most women. In general, you should try to have intercourse every two to four days beginning on cycle day 10 extending through cycle day 18. In addition, it is beneficial to stay in bed for 30 minutes after intercourse. Semen coagulates immediately and dissolves 20 to 30 minutes thereafter releasing sperm. If the majority of this coagulum is expelled from the vagina prior to the sperm being released then there might not be enough sperm to allow fertilization. *If your womb is retroflexed (flipped backwards), it may help for you to rest in a back up, knee to chest position after intercourse.* _

Could anyone please help me understand part in bold? Thanks!


----------



## NDH

Thanks NY - absolutely I've already been crazy bloated. Not so bad today but there are days my clothes already feel tight I'm so bloated.

Dew, that sounds to me like you should be on your tummy with your legs tucked up under you.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> *If your womb is retroflexed (flipped backwards), it may help for you to rest in a back up, knee to chest position after intercourse.* [/I]
> 
> Could anyone please help me understand part in bold? Thanks!

sounds like you would have knees/lower legs on your bed, and bent down with chest at your knees. I think you could get into that position after the 'doggy style' sexual position. although you would have to try it before, make sure nothing comes out! regardless of if you attempt that, I think the doggy style position would have everything tilted the right way for you. when we do that position I tilt my head right down into the bed and so my body is kinda of this shape... / .... head in the bed and bum sticking in the air. I think that might be good for you too rather than being o--- straight.
when we did it I had hubby stand there for a while still inside to make sure nothing oozed out (sorry if that sounds gross, I just think nothing is TMI when you are talking about this stuff!!!)


----------



## Dew

Thanks NDH and Sarah! I was thinking the same just wanted to confirm. So basically do doggy style and once done, keep bum raised, bring head down to rest on bed, chest will automatically be close to the knees. Will definitely do it this time on one of the fertile days and practice once before during non-fertile time. Yes Sarah, nothing is gross. It's all about us and the process of making our baby, how can it ever be gross.


----------



## NDH

Yep that's what I'd do Dew. Actually I did do that once as I have no idea if my uterus is normal or retroverted and I figured it couldn't hurt. Don't know if I did it lost month or if it was before that though.


----------



## Dew

NDH: hope you are enjoying your pregnancy :)


----------



## NDH

I am thanks :cloud9: Can't wait til you and Sarah get to join us :flower:


----------



## sherylb

My cousin thinks I am showing.  Me and my glorious bump.


----------



## nypage1981

The two times I have gotten pregnant with OH have been doggie style after a couple drinks:) I never got upright out of bed for a while, either. 

Ndh, even my bump varies each day. I remember that bloat, it was bad! Still is!

Hope the different positions work for someone soon:)


----------



## sherylb

I think I am getting a sore throat or dehydrated.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, im leaving on friday early morning and back on the 20th of may ..so looking forward to it yes..:)

Nyp, seriously that belly is not fat, you should look at my deep red stretchmarks, looks like someone cut me straight through !


Hope you guys get your BFP's soon !xx

sheryl yay for HB finally.. hope you are ecstatic hearing it ! im sure you are !

hope everyone is doing ok !


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi are you rubbing cocoa butter or bio oil or something on your bump and boobs? It's pretty effective!


----------



## babyhopes2323

i am rubbing bio oil daily.. but its of no use.. its just so bad now ! maybe will look at getting them lasered after delivery and breastfeeding.


----------



## sarahincanada

morning everyone!
just popping on to say hi, I have to get ready and go meet my friend for lunch so looking forward to that. this 2WW has been going quickly, I cant believe period is due Sunday or perhaps Monday (not sure as my ovulation was later). Things are much better when you calm your mind (not sure how I was able to do it this month!). My temp went up a little bit today, will post it below. Im assuming for any chance to be pregnant I need it to keep going up? Im not bothering to test so if period comes I hope my chart lets me down gently the day before! anyway will pop back later x
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 287.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok maybe TMI, but today i have had two glob jelly like colourless stuff come out of me and i was so worried because ive read of losing some of your mucous plug during pregnancy and that it grows back, but i was worried as now im going on a trip as i dont want to have an infection and not take any meds for two weeks if thats the case.

i called the doctor, well marcus was gone home for the day, so i called this clinic close to my mum, as i am going over to mums tomorrow to say my goodbyes, and i asked the doc and she said she would have to examine me so i have an appointment tomorrow for this stuff. its not normal discharge as i know what normal looks like but this is weird, and more jellier than snot. sorry TMI TMI i know but i had to mention


----------



## nypage1981

Hope it is fine Preethi- make sure if it is you are on antibiotics within 24 hours so you don't get an infection!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- temps are still looking good...not sure what it means yet, but still looks good now!


----------



## Dew

Preethi, I have no knowledge about that but I sincerely hope it's one of those pregnancy things that just happens and is harmless :hugs: Good luck for tomorrows doctor's appointment.

Sarah, I like it that you are so calm in 2WW :kiss: those temps look really good...I hope they stay high to form a triphasic chart :thumbup: FXed for you :hugs:

Sheryl: how is your throat? hope you are doing fine. :flower:

Today is CD3 so gave my blood for hormone tests...FXed for good results.

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

if you actually google mucouos plug discharge it does say its so common, even on this BnB website and they say its one of many more icky wet things to en counter during pregnancy. the only bit im worried about is that if thats the case, then why dont the doctors assure me on the phone? they say they want to check it out. and im leaving early morning friday so the results wont even be ready by then. i guess i will just have to phone from the uk , find out the results and if i need antibiotics, then i gotta start them in the UK.


----------



## Dew

Preethi, more than doing the tests, may be she just wants to visually examine the cervix, they can know so much just by looking at it. Don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Dew - glad you went for the bloods. Fx'd for good results.

Preethi - hope everything's fine.

I had my 10/11 week scan today. Baby is looking good. Will try upload a pic tomorrow - dh first needs to scan them in at work. Also video'd the scan so will see if i can upload some of that as well. But everything looked good which was very reassuring.
Also baby is catching up to my dates (like i thought it would). Last time (3 weeks ago) it measured a week behind my dates. Today it was only 3 days behind. Dr says he will stick with my dates, so still due 24 nov.

Booked my stitch - 23 May. Have to book my NT scan. Dr wants it on or as close to 20 may as possible (they have to measure various things for the stitch as well). It's all happening so soon!!!

Also went for bloods. Went to the one little office where they just take blood, then she had to take us to another office down the stairs, out the door and across the parking lot to pay. They then told her she'd used the wrong colour viles so we both had to have more blood taken!!! (dh has to have his blood type tested as i'm rh neg). So now we both have 2 needle holes in one arm. She was so embarrassed though both dh and i had a good laugh.


----------



## Dew

Congrats Huggles! :hugs:

I would not have been a happy person if nurse messed up with my blood vials :nope: Sometimes I wonder if they really need to take out that much blood for tests :wacko:

Good luck with NT scan and stitch appointment. I am learning so much about pregnancy from you guys, it's not an easy journey but you all are so strong and positive, it gives me hope and strength too. :flower:


----------



## Huggles

I said to DH that she was lucky that we are both pretty happy giving blood etc. If we'd been particularly squeamish or had dodgy veins it would have been a whole other story!

The problem was that the different machines take different viles, and the colour indicates which machine it goes in, so they really can't use the wrong colour. And the two pathologist companies have just joined together and the one that took our blood is from the company that used to use yellow viles for that test, but the new company uses purple viles and she didn't realise! Oh well, no harm done (or not much LoL).


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi I wouldn't be too worried about the actual loss of plug, but infection is a big deal. Another lady on here lost her last baby in 2nd trimester because they didn't catch it before infection. Hope they find out very soon. My doctor last week made room right away when I thought i was leaking fluid too. 

Huggles I'm rh negative too. Got a shot at 6 weeks already for all my spotting.


----------



## Dew

Hey girls, I am Rh -ve too. They gave me Rhogam shot too at 6+ weeks when I started spotting with MMC. DH is Rh +ve.

Huggles: We are all humans and do make mistakes so it's OK if that nurse messed up. I, anyways, don't like the needle going in my body.


----------



## flyingduster

Your chart is looking good Sarah! I don't expect the temp will go up and up if you're preg though, it'll hover around that upper limit it's already reached (and perhaps drop down and up again etc) it might get a bit higher but not hugely... My temp, at nearly 17 weeks preg isn't really much higher than my post O ones! I'll get a more accurate reading tomorrow morning before I get up though, just for interest.... lol!

I'm soooooo pleased you're enjoying yourself though! Keep it up and don't loose it in the last few days!! lol!


Preethi, I hope it's nothing to worry about and is just weird CM... And if it is the mucus plug that you'll go onto antibiotics and be fine!!! :) :hugs:


Dew; yay for the first lot of tests! FX all is well and you can just keep trying! :)


Huggles! Yay for the latest scan! Can't wait to see the pics and video!!! Does it look like a baby now and not a bean? Oh, and yay for 23rd May!!! Both me and Preethi have a scan that day, and you're getting your stitch!


----------



## Huggles

i don't mind blood being taken, i'm so used to it by now as i have annual blood tests for thyroid. I find it best to actually watch the needle going in tho, otherwise i get a fright when it happens.

As for rhogam, i had a shot when jarrod was born. If he hadn't been born at 24 weeks then i would have had 1 shot at 28 weeks which is the plan with this one, and then another after the birth. Can't remember if there's one closer to term as well. The 28 week one is just precautionary - i'm not sure why it must be that specific time though. I don't have any shots earlier than 28 weeks tho but i guess that's cos i haven't had spotting or anything so no reason for the blood to mix yet. But one of the blood tests today was to check for rh antibodies, just in case.


----------



## Huggles

lol flying, you make the stitch sound like something exciting! :haha: i'm pretty nervous about it, but i know it's for the best. Will have to stay in hospital overnight so not sure if i'll be able to get online or not.

Yup, it did look like a baby. Not quite as clear as at 12 weeks - the arms and legs are not quite as developed yet, but it definitely looked more baby-like than bean-like. Actually even more so than i remember from last time.


----------



## flyingduster

haha, I know the stitch is a big deal really, but it'll be great when it's done cos then you can not have to worry about what happened last time!!! So it'll be good in hindsight...

And yay for a baby! lol. Can't wait to see...


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

back from a lovely lunch with my friend. we talked TTCing a bit, she was 35 and 37 with her 2 kids and had booked some fertility apts as it took over 2 years for both, but she got pregnant both times before the apts came around. it makes me feel even better that some of us just need TIME.

dew: what is a triphastic chart or whatever you called it? Ive heard of it on here. yay for tests...when will you hear back? so you have started temping, when do you start ov tests?

babyhopes: Ive never heard of a mucus plug! Im learning a lot. FXd its nothing serious, Im sure they want to see you just to check everything. let us know what they say :hugs:

flying: thank you for that info, as you can tell I still have no clue about the temp thing, I thought they were supposed to go unnaturally high. but you were helpful explaining that temps can show if you are getting your period, but not helpful in showing pregnancy. Im glad Im temping so that hopefully I will be let down gently if AF is coming. Remember my crazy sore nipples last month? Ive had nothing this month, but perhaps thats because Im not thinking about it!!! the mind is a wonderful thing 

huggles: I glossed over the blood part as I can feel faint just reading about blood being taken :blush: Im so glad you have your stitch booked, that must calm your mind a little. :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Huggles glad you had no problems with having to give more blood. I went for my blood test the day before yesterday and had to sit in the waiting room for half an hour for my mom to come get me cause I got faint. I'm not squeamish or anything, just get lightheaded sometimes. I used to be a blood donor but got banned as I fainted 2/3 times from losing blood too fast, and the third time it cAme so slow they didn't get a full unit *sigh*. Normally it doesn't happen when I have to get my blood tested cause it's not very much, but I did anyway this time. Fortunately she got all the vials in time.

Why does your hubby need a blood test again? Surely he had it tested last time?

Fortunately I'm rh+ so won't have to worry.

Preethi I hope that jellylike stuff is no cause for concern and doesn't affect your enjoyment of your trip.


----------



## Huggles

NDH - they didn't test my hubby's blood last time. Dr didn't seem to think it was necessary last time. :shrug:

11 weeks today :D Here are some pics from yesterday's scan.

Also booked my NT scan (20 May). And got authorisation from my medical aid to cover the stitch so that's good.

So my next important dates are:
20 May - NT scan
23 May - dr app (08:30)
23 May - stitch (2:30pm)
 



Attached Files:







11w pic 1.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1









11w pic 2.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1









11w pic 3.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3









11w pic 4.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> NDH - they didn't test my hubby's blood last time. Dr didn't seem to think it was necessary last time. :shrug:
> 
> 11 weeks today :D Here are some pics from yesterday's scan.
> 
> Also booked my NT scan (20 May). And got authorisation from my medical aid to cover the stitch so that's good.
> 
> So my next important dates are:
> 20 May - NT scan
> 23 May - dr app (08:30)
> 23 May - stitch (2:30pm)

wow amazing photos!!!! that 3rd photo is so clear! you must be on :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! theres quite a few scans today isnt there? or where they yesterday? looking forward to seeing more pics! babyhopes I hope your appointment went well and they said everything was ok :hugs:

well my temp dropped quite a lot today so Im wondering if that means AF is coming tomorrow or next day (I remember the one month I temped it dropped the day before). Its dropped to lower than I was on CD1

Im CD 26 today, the last couple of months I got my period on CD 29 and CD 28, but this month I ovulated 3 days later than those months. If I get my period in the next few days my LP would have been quite short. So if its not coming yet I guess theres a chance its going up.

Im busy today and tomorrow, thank god, it feels no time at all since my last cycle started so I am fine if period does come. I just have to keep thinking it will happen one of these months, Dew we just need TIME :flower:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 199.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Huggles

I've managed to upload the video of the scan onto youtube as well but not sure if i should post it. It's over 8 min long and there's a fair amount during that where you can't really see all that much. From just over half way you see more. Should i post it or rather just leave it with the scan pics which are probably clearer than the video anyway?


----------



## Huggles

Fx'd that temp dip is just a random thing sarah!


----------



## Dew

Huggles: very cute pics of baby :hugs:

Sarah: temp is still above cover line. I hope and expect it to go back up tomorrow, considering that your temps have been up and down mostly. 

Yesterday my temp was 97.40 F and today it is 97.00 F.

Keeping hope for your BFP this cycle :hugs:

I have a dentist appointment at noon...I so not like it...I actually don't like going to any clinic or hospital. I don't like to see blood even on TV. Huggles, I always turn my face away when blood is being drawn out of me.

Preethi, hope your appointment with doc went well. 

Good luck to others too!


----------



## Dew

Sarah:

*What is a triphasic chart pattern?* Does it mean I am pregnant if I have a triphasic chart pattern? Do I have to have a triphasic chart to be pregnant?

A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not. Likewise, your chart does not need to show this kind of pattern for you to be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, progesterone, the hormone responsible for raising your temperature after ovulation, generally peaks in the middle of your luteal phase and this can cause this kind of pattern whether or not you are pregnant.

A triphasic chart can be promising, however, because progesterone levels generally increase after implantation (7-10 days past ovulation) in conception cycles, and sometimes this results in a triphasic pattern. If your chart shows a second significant thermal shift that begins 7-10 days past ovulation, Fertility Friend will indicate a triphasic pattern in the Pregnancy Monitor. A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse. Likewise, you can be pregnant and not have a triphasic pattern. Like all signs of possible implantation or pregnancy, you can really only speculate about it once a pregnancy has already been confirmed.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Huggles: very cute pics of baby :hugs:
> 
> Sarah: temp is still above cover line. I hope and expect it to go back up tomorrow, considering that your temps have been up and down mostly.
> 
> Yesterday my temp was 97.40 F and today it is 97.00 F.
> 
> Keeping hope for your BFP this cycle :hugs:
> 
> I have a dentist appointment at noon...I so not like it...I actually don't like going to any clinic or hospital. I don't like to see blood even on TV. Huggles, I always turn my face away when blood is being drawn out of me.
> 
> Preethi, hope your appointment with doc went well.
> 
> Good luck to others too!

hew dew are you putting in your temps into FF?
Im the exact same about dentist and hospital. I have to give blood lying down and I fainted after a pap test once!!! I avoid going to the dentist and take care of them at home, luckily I have strong teeth and only 1 filling. what are you having done just a cleaning?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah:
> 
> *What is a triphasic chart pattern?* Does it mean I am pregnant if I have a triphasic chart pattern? Do I have to have a triphasic chart to be pregnant?
> 
> A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not. Likewise, your chart does not need to show this kind of pattern for you to be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, progesterone, the hormone responsible for raising your temperature after ovulation, generally peaks in the middle of your luteal phase and this can cause this kind of pattern whether or not you are pregnant.
> 
> A triphasic chart can be promising, however, because progesterone levels generally increase after implantation (7-10 days past ovulation) in conception cycles, and sometimes this results in a triphasic pattern. If your chart shows a second significant thermal shift that begins 7-10 days past ovulation, Fertility Friend will indicate a triphasic pattern in the Pregnancy Monitor. A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse. Likewise, you can be pregnant and not have a triphasic pattern. Like all signs of possible implantation or pregnancy, you can really only speculate about it once a pregnancy has already been confirmed.

thanks for the info! so Im looking for a second rise. its hard for me to tell though, as my temps are so up and down! and its funny how they say that its doesnt mean you are pregnant, just slightly more probable. I wish there were more definitely signs. right now Im just waiting for a sign that AF is coming but even that is hard to know :shrug: main thing is, it shows I ovulated so Im happy about that :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I do not plan on testing ovulation on OPK this time. I actually ran out tastiest last time and if I ordered them on CD1 of this cycle, with free shipping from amazon, they would reach after I already ovulated so didn't make sense to order, also I was pissed that they increased the price overnight by $5. I could have used those $5 to pay for 3 day shipping. Anyhow, I am temping this month and I have consistently been seeing smiley on CD 11 so will go with that. However, DH takes extra interest in digital tests for ovulation and he does not know yet about my plan so he may go buy them from store (at a much higher price). :(


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I do not plan on testing ovulation on OPK this time. I actually ran out tastiest last time and if I ordered them on CD1 of this cycle, with free shipping from amazon, they would reach after I already ovulated so didn't make sense to order, also I was pissed that they increased the price overnight by $5. I could have used those $5 to pay for 3 day shipping. Anyhow, I am temping this month and I have consistently been seeing smiley on CD 11 so will go with that. However, DH takes extra interest in digital tests for ovulation and he does not know yet about my plan so he may go buy them from store (at a much higher price). :(

thats good you are regular and so know when to BD and the temp will confirm it after. for me my ovulation does change, so I really need to use them as I want to make sure I BD before. I have also run out and will be ordering CD1 and so should get them for CD6. In the stores here they are $55 for 7, where only I can get 21 online for the same price so way worth it. I have to use the digital ones, dont trust the cheapies as from what Ive seen on here sometimes its hard to know for sure if its a positive until it starts fading.

if you put your chart into FF Id love to follow it over the month as Im quite interested in it now! 

anyone used the clearblue monitor? its about the same price for sticks per month (but pricey to purchase the monitor), and I thought it was the exact same as the ov tests so why bother. but I think I read that its more accurate as it detects LH AND some other hormone. as time ticks on perhaps I will invest in that.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> hew dew are you putting in your temps into FF?
> Im the exact same about dentist and hospital. I have to give blood lying down and I fainted after a pap test once!!! I avoid going to the dentist and take care of them at home, luckily I have strong teeth and only 1 filling. what are you having done just a cleaning?

Yes I am. If not temping I still was using FF for recording ovulation and AF days plus other symptoms just for my records.

I will post the chart here once I am closer to ovulation time.

I have bad teeth :( I wasn't very good as a child in keeping the dental hygiene and my mom also has bad set of teeth so may be I got it from her. Mine look pretty from outside but inside I already have 4 fillings and going for more today. It's gonna hurt so bad and I won't be able to eat properly tonight :nope:

I wanted to mention earlier that I close my eyes and distract myself completely when pap smear or pelvic examination is being performed. Luckily, I have managed not to faint after the process but it is an uncomfortable feeling in general.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: this is what I buy. It's a very good deal.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VLYAOI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Once again plan is to BD CD 7 9 11 12 14. I hope we can follow it this time.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: this is what I buy. It's a very good deal.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VLYAOI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> Once again plan is to BD CD 7 9 11 12 14. I hope we can follow it this time.

oh wow those are so much cheaper! the box looks different to mine, I will have to look at the make

I definitely think teeth are hereditary. Ive always eaten a lot of candy etc and I dont think I looked after my teeth better than any other person, but I only have 1 filling. and think about the children in africa who are starving, the often have amazing teeth.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: everyone!! 

I hope you're all doing okay! 

Nikki... I laughed when you asked if Lottie was a surprise... because I thought you meant was she an accident :rofl: so was going to reply... nope very much planned.. but then realised you meant was her gender a surprise... and yep... we didn't know she was a little lady until Mike told me after she was born! 

ps.. I also went *gulp* when you mentioned you sold your liver on the black market... and then went :rofl: when I found out a few posts later that you were joking! :haha:

Sarah it's all still above the coverline.. so I hope it's all good! (I never temped... so only know what I've read from others... ie... not much!)

Huggles... awesome scan hun and I've seen your cute video in your journal! :cloud9: so lovely!! 

Not much happening here... had consultant appt yesterday. He needs me monitored closely for high BP as I had high BP with Lottie in 3rd tri and he said it can start earlier in 2nd pregnancies and be more severe... so that's something to look out for. He also wants me to be checked out for gestational diabetes at 24 weeks due to my weight and BMI results. I'm not worried... I weigh less now than I did at this stage with Lottie and eat healthily. I put on 500grams in the 1st tri, so he's pleased with me.

That's all... I voted today... Lottie posted my ballots :) She was thrilled! We also went shopping, went and picked up her school photo's, went to the park and had a friend to visit. I'm ready for bed!! 

Also... I'm excited for a friend who's currently in labour!! :D She should have her little girl today! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

hello ladies, thanks for all your wishes, you all are a thoughtful bunch !

well the appointment was fine, she said she couldnt see anything and it dosent look like there is an infection, but she took a swab and has sent it to the lab for examination so i will know the results by monday.

i leave tomorrow early morning for the UK, so she said not to worry, just give her a call on monday and if there is anything, then she will prescribe antibiotics that i can buy over the counter from the UK.

im glad she said she couldnt see anything, lets hope the test turns out fine ! plus ive had no jelly like discharge today so im glad !

Ny, thats scary about infections, i know how dangerous they can be thats why i want to stay in the all clear by finding out ASAP

flying, my next scan is on the 24th. not the23rd. it will be my gender scan if bubs decides to cooperate this time ! his/ her legs were closed on tuesday which is why we could not tell..

ive had a busy day today, finally pampering myself for a change and am about to finish all the last minute packing as we have a taxi coming at 6am to take us to the airport..

Huggles , awesome scan pics :cloud9: so thrilled for you !!

Sarah and dew, i so totally hope this is the cycle for you ladies, i just cant wait for your BFP's !!!!

im hoping to be able to use the internet in the uk. i will be taking my laptop, its just a matter of getting some wireless connection, we will driving a fair bit

we reach manchester and then are heading off to ambleside in the lake district for three nights , then we are off to yorkshire and down south. so hoping i will be able to update stuff.

i am taking my doppler with me for massive reassurance..!

hope everyone else is doing fine ! :hugs: to all of you. xxx speak soon.


----------



## Dew

Preethi, all that sounds great. I wish you safe and fun trip. It will be really nice if you could write updates for us, if not possible, we'll understand and eagerly wait for you to come back and tell us your lovely stories :) :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes, as far as i know all McDonalds have free wireless, so if you get stuck for internet you could always pop into one.


----------



## flyingduster

I'm at work so not much time to post, but I've read through everything! Loved the pics Huggles, but can't see them very well here at work, will be able to open them larger at home tonight. Will go find your video tonight to watch too!!! heh.


17 weeks!!!! :D :wohoo:


----------



## sherylb

OMG!! I am so excited!! A friend in my other thread just posted a crib and mattress on sale from Wal-Mart for $139 ($150 w/tax and in-store pickup). I got it in Cherry.  The crib and mattress on my registry were going to be $300+tax+shipping.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Graco-Lauren-4-in-1-Convertible-Classic-Fixed-Side-Crib-and-Bonus-Mattress-Espresso/14979838


----------



## sarahincanada

wow thats really nice sheryl!!
I cant wait to see all your baby rooms, I have only seen a glimpse of flyings 

preethi have a wonderful, safe trip. I do hope you can pop in and update us otherwise I will be going through babyhopes withdrawal :flower:

mummy: lottie is so cute :flower:

my boobs started hurting today so probably pms kicking in! other than that, nothing interesting. I dont know if Ive mentioned before I go see a therapist from time to time, I started about a year ago when I realized I still wasnt doing too good after my dads passing. anyway I went today and he was asking about the TTCing thing and I was telling him how much calmer Ive been this month. He liked that and next month wants me to actually go a step further and not dont care if I get pregnant or not in the 2WW. I have an apt with him in 2 weeks before the next 2WW to get some pointers about how to do that. He thinks this month even though I feel calm I am probably just surpressing everything and wants me to use a different technique. He has really helped me deal with my grief and I hadnt thought of asking him about the whole TTC thing. I said to him I dont know if I could do it, after about a year of obsessing every month but he has some technique so might as well try it!


----------



## NDH

Preethi - have an awesome trip! Hopefully we'll hear from you while you're away, but if not we eagerly await updates in two weeks.

Sheryl, awesome deal for your crib! I think the best I've been able to find for a new one here is $250 so hoping to do better as well.

Sarah, that would be so awesome if your therapist could help you totally relax about TTC next month! I really do believe stress plays a big part but it's so hard no to.

Of course, I hope it won't come to needing his help as you'll already be pregnant...


----------



## Dew

OK got back day 3 test results...FSH, Prolactin and TSH are all at normal levels...so relieved :)


----------



## Dew

Sheryl: that is a beautiful crib with such good reviews :thumbup:

Sarah: do you always get sore/tender boobs before AF? Could be a good sign...I hope your temps go up again tomorrow morning.


----------



## NDH

Yay that your day 3 tests were all good! :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl - that's a really lovely crib.

Dew - so glad all your test results were normal.

Sarah - fx'd this is your month :dust:


----------



## MummyCat

Lovely crib Sheryl :flower:

Babyhopes... have a safe and fabulous trip sweetie!! :hugs:

Dew...awesome news hun!!! :dance:

Flying...congrats on 17 weeks :shock: you're flying through this pregnancy! :winkwink:

Sarah... he sounds lovely!! I'm hoping he will be giving you tips to not stress during pregnancy instead of TTCing :haha: as I'm still keepign fingers crossed that this is your month!! :D 

Hope everyone is well!!! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

yay dew great news! thats really good to hear, and I really dont think it will be long until we will be celebrating your bfp :hugs:

well I dont think its my month, temp was 95.94 this morning, so a big drop and below the coverline when I put into FF. the weird thing was, after the first temp I immediately took it again and it was 96.12, which is above the coverline....wtf? perhaps your warm up the therm doing the temp the first time so its higher the 2nd time :shrug:

so should I assume period is coming tomorrow or sunday? means Im the shorter cycle again but my ovulation was later this month.

well in my mind Im out so I can just enjoy my weekend without the 'what if'! Im busy today, have my weekly massage plus lots of work to do and this weekend we are hopefully going to buy furniture for our deck :thumbup:

will pop on later :flower:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 294.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: Sarah!! Sorry for the dip!

We had one of the old fashioned mercury thermometers when I was growing up and my Mum would spend forever shaking it to warm it up before sticking it under our tongue, so she could get an accurate reading!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> :hugs: Sarah!! Sorry for the dip!
> 
> We had one of the old fashioned mercury thermometers when I was growing up and my Mum would spend forever shaking it to warm it up before sticking it under our tongue, so she could get an accurate reading!

its ok, Im used to it now! and I like that it gives me a warning, so I will be keeping up with this temping lark :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Well if nothing else you might start noticing a pattern develop! So you can get a better idea of how your cycle works! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Mummy - the shaking wasn't to warm the thermometer up, it was to get the mercury down so that it could rise accurately!


----------



## nypage1981

Bummer on the temp dip sarah! At least you know now ahead of time instead of the wondering. I dont know when AF will come, think you may need to see your own pattern to know that. After this cycle you should know more next time by seeing your pattern....

Dew- great test news! 

Preethi- hope your trip goes well and you get to relax!

I am off to work again today so won't be around here...hope you all have a lovely friday!


----------



## sherylb

I don't want to go back to the doctor today. I hate when he has to do things between my legs and already know this is going to be more uncomfortable than usual. I have a follow-up pap, cultures and he said he's going to "grope" my uterus to see how big it is. "Grope" being my words not his of course.


----------



## nypage1981

They must to pelvics more at your clinic. I had one at my first 5 week appointment and that is all. My doc said they dont do them much anymore and that they feel the uterus from the top of belly. Hope you get it over with quickly.


----------



## sherylb

It didn't occur to me he could check the uterus from outside. That's probably more accurate. But because of my medical history I have to have paps every 4 months to make sure I am healthy and my issues aren't returning.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: that is a big dip and unfortunately it does not look good but what is a chance that it is Implantation dip?


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles said:


> Mummy - the shaking wasn't to warm the thermometer up, it was to get the mercury down so that it could rise accurately!

:dohh: that makes much more sense.... I am clueless! :rofl: Thanks hun! xx



Dew said:


> Sarah: that is a big dip and unfortunately it does not look good but what is a chance that it is Implantation dip?

It's what I'm hoping is the case too!!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: that is a big dip and unfortunately it does not look good but what is a chance that it is Implantation dip?

I think very little chance at this late stage! well its possible if my temp goes soaring up tomorrow but I very much doubt it. Ive come to peace with it already and it some ways glad it warned me so I can have a good weekend without the 'what if'. had a wonderful relaxing massage this morning....it was supposed to be 1 hour but at the end I asked him if he had anyone after, he said no, so I said can we add on another half hour!!

how long is it till your possible ovulation? Im sure not long as I think Im a week behind you. FX this next cycle is our month! :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

oh yeah, Sarah me and another lady did some experimenting when we were temping together. We'd take three temps, one after the other, and average them cos they'd vary hugely, even when done within seconds of each other. Turns out oral temperature taking isn't at all accurate, and a few mm to one side will change the temp quite a lot; our mouths are far more open to the elements and therefore do vary quite a lot. I heard that rectal is the most accurate (ahhh, no thanks) and vaginal is next best... A lot of women do it vaginally to get a better reading, and to eliminate those big saw-tooth patterns that show up in oral temp taking. I had one lady on another forum argue with me that oral temp taking was useless for charting and vaginal was the only option. Vaginal is NOT an option for me I'm afraid, and oral temps still showed a definite 'trend' and showed my ovulation totally fine without needing to go vaginal thankyouverymuch. lol! But something to consider anyway... ad to keep in mind when doing oral temps and getting big saw-tooth patterns like I did too! lol.

But in saying that, your second temp was still below the coverline (96.12 is 35.62 according to google. Your coverline is over 36.) so I still don't know that the average of three (or more) temps would take you above the coverline anyway... So it doesn't look so hopeful with such a big drop... :hugs: 

I LOVED temping though. Well, not the actual remembering to temp thing, but the whole chart thing where I could follow the pattern and see for sure what my body was doing!! I'm glad you're going to keep it up! :)



Dew; yay for good results!!! When are the next tests done?


Sheryl, love the crib! And a good price!! woooot. :D Once you have the crib everything seems so much more real... I tend to go and just stand in the nursery and look around. It's so neat!


Baby, we'll miss you! But have fun, and do try to keep us posted from time to time!!! When do you get home again??



I hope everyone else is doing well... I'm doing great as it's saturday so only have a couple of dogs to do then I'm off to a local dog show to enjoy the rest of the day. And I actually SLEPT last night! ALL night!!! Ohh man I dunno when the last time I managed that was, it was awesome to wake up at 5am and still be in the same (comfy) position I fell asleep in! Bliss. So I'm feeling much more perky this morning! lol.

Mothers day tomorrow, does anyone have any plans?? I'm not going to see my mum but I'll give her a txt in the morning and probably a phone call later in the day. :) this time next year WE will all be the mums!!!! :D


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> oh yeah, Sarah me and another lady did some experimenting when we were temping together. We'd take three temps, one after the other, and average them cos they'd vary hugely, even when done within seconds of each other. Turns out oral temperature taking isn't at all accurate, and a few mm to one side will change the temp quite a lot; our mouths are far more open to the elements and therefore do vary quite a lot. I heard that rectal is the most accurate (ahhh, no thanks) and vaginal is next best... A lot of women do it vaginally to get a better reading, and to eliminate those big saw-tooth patterns that show up in oral temp taking. I had one lady on another forum argue with me that oral temp taking was useless for charting and vaginal was the only option. Vaginal is NOT an option for me I'm afraid, and oral temps still showed a definite 'trend' and showed my ovulation totally fine without needing to go vaginal thankyouverymuch. lol! But something to consider anyway... ad to keep in mind when doing oral temps and getting big saw-tooth patterns like I did too! lol.
> 
> But in saying that, your second temp was still below the coverline (96.12 is 35.62 according to google. Your coverline is over 36.) so I still don't know that the average of three (or more) temps would take you above the coverline anyway... So it doesn't look so hopeful with such a big drop... :hugs:
> 
> I LOVED temping though. Well, not the actual remembering to temp thing, but the whole chart thing where I could follow the pattern and see for sure what my body was doing!! I'm glad you're going to keep it up! :)

duh I dont know why I wrote what i did, I meant 35.94 then it was 36.12 which is slightly above cover line. thats very interesting about the temp, Ive also read quite a bit to show most of its not accurate at all! if AF comes tomorrow then my cycle was a bit short seeing as I ovulated later. I counted up my LP and its always 14, which puts me getting my period on Tuesday I think. It will be good to have a few months of charts to start to see patterns and things, and how far in advance it drops before AF etc. Also this being my first full month without Mr P I wonder if I will spot before my period. Last month I just spotted the day before then full flow which is great, as I used to spot 3-4 days ahead :thumbup:

yay for great sleep! have a lovely weekend (weird to think its saturday already lol). my inlaws just flew to paris so wont be doing anything on mothers day, and my mum is in england and they celebrate mothers day a month earlier anyway. ooooh how nice to think we ALL could be mothers next year :cloud9:


----------



## sherylb

Back from the doctor. He says my birth canal is narrow and if the baby's bigger than 7.5 lbs I will need a C-section most likely. I think I have accepted that idea after seeing all of the posts on FB for mother's day of how many hours my friends were in labor.


----------



## Huggles

we'll be going to sil for lunch (mil + fil will be there too) and then we'll pop in to see my mom on the way home. That's our mother's day plans.

sarah, i vaguely remember one of my other bnb friends had a massive temp drop like that but the next day it went back above coverline and af only got her a good couple of days later. So don't worry too much about you lp until af actually gets you.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarah, i vaguely remember one of my other bnb friends had a massive temp drop like that but the next day it went back above coverline and af only got her a good couple of days later. So don't worry too much about you lp until af actually gets you.


hi! yes mine went back up over my coverline today, to the same temp as my day 1, so I think that will happen to me too. well hope she hurrys up so we can start a new cycle! and I hope no spotting too.

going to hopefully buy some furniture for our deck today, I will post a photo of the one I love...being a designer I am very picky and usually like expensive things (usually better design) but this is a copy of a designer version :thumbup:. then doing for lunch with hubby :flower:
 



Attached Files:







patio1.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Huggles

Nice furniture sarah. But what happens if it rains?


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Nice furniture sarah. But what happens if it rains?

all the fabric is outdoor fabric so protected, but we tend to bring in the cushions at the end of the day anyway. and in the winter here just the shell sits outside


----------



## Huggles

Oh ok, that's good. But so if you accidentally leave the cushions out in the rain they'd still be ok? that's pretty cool! Looks so fancy for something that can withstand the rain!


----------



## sarahincanada

yep, its all in outdoor fabric like any other outdoor furniture :thumbup: Ive been looking for a really nice one for ages at a good price and love this one


----------



## babyhopes2323

im having a massive heartache everyone.. it is so bad !!! just yesterday we came to chorlton manchester to stay with our friends , and we went to a pub,i was drinking water and i was sat down and felt wetness ..

went to the toilet and i wass bleeding !!!!!! pink blood but it was blood all over my underwear, it was 11:30pm on a saturday night.. i cried and ran to dh, we rushed to saint marys hospital in manchester., straight to A&E, but have i got to tell you.. sorry sarah and mummy, but NHS SUCKS !!!!!!!! THE WORST TREATMENT EVER !! here i am a bleeding pregnant lady and they made me wait over three hours to see the gynae.


i finally met him at 3:30am and he put a speculum inside me and then i started full on red blood flow all over the ER bed.

he did a small scan and said baby is ok but they dont know where the blood is coming from.

i stayed in overnight, terrible rude nurses who were constantly saying people are waiting before me and those people were laughing and talking and i was in pain. they attented to me at last. i was the last to be seen. i was so mad i started saying is this what people pay their NHS taxes for ?|? its ridiculous .. a& e is supposed to be emergency. not make people wait for hours and hours. i said my baby could be dying ands your not doing anything about it., they said keep your voice down., i just said thank god i dont live in this country |!! and i cried all night. this morning had a scan, baby is fine and they discharged me, but they told me to keep a track on my bleeding and rush to hospital if it were like period changing pad frequently types.

i came back to a friends house and we canceled the trip we wedre supposed to go to, now going to lake district tomorrow because i want to keep an eye on my bleeding. they said its because of low lying placenta that has probably come a little off the womb., and they said miscarriage is inevitable if the bleeding is super heavy, but my cervix is closed, that still does not mean anything,.

he was happy to let me go home, take it easy and now im just super worried, stuck in manchester , have to go back to that shitty hospital if my bleeding worsens.

im so worried, been crying all night, havent slept at all, and i havent read all your posts sorry but i am in a devastating situation at the momnent and i dont want to lose my baby at any cost.,

i am so upset and dh has been too.,

i spoke to marucs and forgot to tell him about the guy examining me, all he heard was heavy bleeding and said it could be the staRT OF AN MC, but i said they found HB and everything was fine otherwise and they put it down to unexplained bleeding.,

marcus= just said take it easy, hope bleedinbg stops., bleeding has not been much since i reached the friends house, but hoping every little stain stops as well. baby is safe for now, but i am not convinced at all !!

i am going to sleep because i am really upset and it may be a while before i come on again, maybe this evening or tomorrow. im trying to take it easy and relax.

hope everyone is doing well, i sounds like everyone is anyway. this pregnancy for me from the beginning has been full of scares and i just believe now entirely the fact that 12 or 14 weeks does not make a bloody difference. anything can happen at any point in a pregnancy.

what i believed was a load of crap.

im glad atleast the rest of you are doing much better than me and are not undergoing the heartache that i am having at the moment.


----------



## MummyCat

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Preethi hun I'm so sorry you're bleeding... and very sorry you've had such a bad experience... but you're right... it's crap! I could hardly breathe properly last month and spent three hours waiting with a two year old in the middle of the night (between 1am and 4am) you'd think they'd speed things along for you... but nope!

I must say that the maternity side of things was brilliant... but Emergency rooms are rubbish. 

You need to put your feet up and rest... completely!! I hope the bleeding stops and that once you're home you get some answers! :hugs:

:hi: to everyone! Hope you're all okay, been feeling a bit off lately... all is okay with baby, just not feeling great. Uneasy tummy, headaches... tired.. etc etc


----------



## babyhopes2323

mind you mummy, i was moved from ER to maternity ward but the nurses were rubbish. it was horrible !!

hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## sarahincanada

came on here to wish all you lovely pregnant mothers a happy mother's day and preethi was so shocked to read your story....Im so hoping it was just a reaction to the travel? and nothing serious. you poor thing, what a nightmare to go through :hugs: Ive heard the nhs isnt great, havent experienced it myself as Ive lived in Canada since I was 22. Im keeping hopeful that it was just a random bleeding and sending you lots of love and a hugs over the seas :hugs::hugs::hugs: please rest lots and update us when you can as I will be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry mummy missed your post as I was rushing to reply to preethi...hope you feel better soon and get lots of pampering today. Im just waiting for my period, I think its due Tuesday.


----------



## Dew

Yeah me too came here to wish Mother's day....so sad to know what you are going through Preethi :nope:....sending lots of love and best wishes....hoping that the bleeding stops and baby stays unaffected. I can totally understand your frustration over medical care you received, I would have been the same under such circumstances. I think average wait time in the US emergency is also 3 hours :nope: please take proper rest and stay relaxed as much as possible...we are wishing well for you [-o&lt;


----------



## Dew

Mummy...hope you feel better soon...I always thought that when pregnant, women will be treated like royal princesses by their husbands, oh well! :hugs: :flower: :kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi my heart breaks for you I can't stand the thought of something bad happening to you now. Could it maybe be the sch bleeding again? I think total bedrest is actually what you should do honestly. If a bit of placenta has ripped away you should stay laying down for a week. If it can repair itself and save your baby it is worth the loss of a vacation. Please take it easy, a lot of walking can rip more away and irritate low placenta. I read on here some women with low placenta on bed rest. I am praying for you and hope this fixes itself and your baby is so strong in there. 

Happy mothers day to the moms and to be. Hope you have a lovely day. Hunny brought me roses, the paper, and a caramel Frappe in bed. Then he made me stay here and watch smut tv while he makes me breakfast. Love that treatment!


----------



## MummyCat

Preethi that sucks!! Perhaps that hospital is worse than others.. but still no excuse.. they have a duty of care and should be there to make you feel better physically at least and hopefully have a pleasant bedside manner!

Thanks for your well wishes... I'm okay really.. just feeling off! It's not a problem, doesn't stop me from having to run around after my daughter and husband! 

I think I had too much time between eating.. I think baby is moaning at me for more food.

I had breakfast at 7am cos I was up at 6:30 (bowl of cereal) at about 11am I had an apple and at 12:30 I had 2 roast beef and tomato sandwiches, by which time I was starving. At 3pm I had a small packet of crisps with my single daily cup of coffee and we're having sausages and salad for dinner at 6ish tonight. I'm drinking lots of water, but think I might need to find another healthy snack for in between... maybe carrot sticks of something. 

Do you ladies think you're eating enough?


----------



## nypage1981

I always think im ok until suddenly huge spikes so bad I get so sick. But I'm still in a having to eat phase. I dont know why but I hate food! Lol. So weird but got a feelig it will change so I go with it. Seems oj need a more filling snack. Celery and peanut butter maybe.


----------



## MummyCat

yeah I get to a point where I have to shovel something into my mouth so today while I was making sandwiches I was chomping on cucumber that I had to hand and I really did start to feel a bit better! 

You're right... maybe some more protein! Perhaps I should get some more yoghurt in the house Or cottage cheese that I can dip carrots and celery into!


----------



## sherylb

Yesterday I ate a ton compared to what I usually have. I had a toaster struedel, apples with caramel, ice cream, dinner and then 2 hours later a big glass of chocolate milk and 2 sausuage links.


----------



## nypage1981

Cottage cheese is a good one. It's tummy wiyh small pineapple or peaches in it too.


----------



## flyingduster

omg Preethi!!!!! :hugs: and loads of healthy sticky vibes sending your way hun!!! Hang in there, take it easy, and look after your bub!!!!! :(



As for eating, I'm still having to eat 6 small meals a day (breakfast/morning tea/lunch/afternoon tea/dinner/evening snack) but the meals aren't much larger than the snacks at morning/afternoon tea! I just can't fit much food in... And I've actually lost weight since getting pregnant (around 7lb), though I have so much to loose I'm not at all worried about the bub! lol. And I know it's simply from eating tiny tiny meals, and they're usually fairly healthy too! lol. But I need the constant food every few hours or I starve! The small meals don't last me long. :p


----------



## Dew

Preethi, still thinking of you, hoping you are doing well. I agree with what NY said, please take proper rest :hugs:

Sarah, I am keeping my FXed for your BFP this cycle, it will give me lots of hope and encouragement. AFM, I am expecting ovulation on 13th (CD12), I will post my chart on CD9, really hoping to see spike in temp after ovulation.

I don't think I need any more tests. At the most, may be next cycle I can get progesterone levels tested around CD21, has anyone done that? I believe there is nothing wrong with my reproductive system (*knock on wood*), Sarah is right, I just need more time, it's gonna happen soon :)

Have a wonderful week ladies :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks ladies, well the bleeding did stop, got small old brown spots when i wipe, heard the HB on doppler yesterday and we are still on our trip but cancelled driving all the way down south etc, we will be staying in the lake district and yorkshire region and dh is taking good care of me so i am just resting.

wish this kind of scare does not happen again.

hope you all are doing well. xx


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh Preethi, I'm so glad the bleeding has all but stopped now. Brown is ok, not ideal, but sooo much better than that bright pink gushing stuff!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

I'm glad DH is looking after you, stay quiet and rest, and look after yourself! :)


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, I just remembered I intended to get a proper bump pic... one to match my first pic I got. So here ya go:

17 weeks, 3 days, sucking my tummy in as much as possible....:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2058.jpg

Compared to just over 4 weeks ago:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1789.jpg

:D


----------



## Huggles

nice bump flying!


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi Ive been worrying about you thank god you posted....glad the blood has stopped and hope the spotting goes away too. 

loving the bump flying! dont they say one day it suddenly pops out all hard??!!

got a busy day ahead, we've been organizing our deck, I will post a photo soon. LOVE the new furniture! hubby and I had a cuddle last night under the stars :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Preethi I was horrified to hear your experience when I read it this morning but hadn't had a chance to reply as I hate typing on my phone. I am so relieved to hear the bleeding has stopped and bubs seems fine. FXd that there are no more scares.

Sarah your deck furniture is lovely.

Flying - cute bumpage!

I've had my first hormonal breakdown today which I actually find comforting since I really haven't had many symptoms to speak of so far. I had a week of nausea, but the last 3-4 days it's been next to nothing.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped Preethi!! :hugs:

Flying... fab bump growing there hun!! :dance:

Sarah... any sign of AF?? Ah, can't wait to see your furniture...sounds lovely!

NDH.. hope you get some more symptoms soon! Just to reassure you! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Good to hear from you Preethi. Glad that bleeding stopped, hope it just gets better from here on. :hugs:

Flying: you've got a cute bump :thumbup:

NDH: good about the hormones kicking in :thumbup:

Sarah: how were the temps this morning? Any other symptoms? Good luck! Looking forward to see picture of your patio furniture. We took ours out on Last day of April. This weekend was really pleasant and we too had good time sitting out, looking at the sky and everything else beautiful :) We also assembled our new Weber charcoal grill on Saturday but haven't used it yet. we had hail with rain this morning :nope: now it's just dark and rainy.

Have a great day everyone! :flower:


----------



## sherylb

Today starts the busiest week I have had in months. Tomorrow my niece stays with us after school and she is supposed to practice piano at MILs and go to gymnastics. Wednesday I drop her at MILs at 7:15 and FIL will take her to school. She has a field trip that day so I have to sunscreen her down before we go. Thursday I have alternate judge training for the election in the evening. Friday is niece's piano recital in the evening. Saturday SIL and I have to be at an elementary school to work the election at 6 am and be there until about 8 pm. Yikes!!

And the crib will be ready for pickup as early as Thursday so I want to start putting the nursery in order. Right now it's a junk room so my cousin is going to come over later in the week and help me. Hopefully I can get DH to put the new ceiling fan in today so we won't die of heat.


----------



## flyingduster

heh, thanks. Sarah, I think skinny people will have it pop out hard, but those of us carrying a lot of extra weight it doesn't even always pop out at all! I'm on another thread for real plus size ladies (24-26+) and some of them are near term and only just have a proper bump now... Some of them never got there, and still have a 'B' shaped bump all cushioned with fat... lol! So we'll see what I get, I'm only a size 20, so I'm small compared to them, so FX I still get a nice D bump! lol!! I doubt it'll go as hard for me as it would for someone smaller though...
And I'm really sucking my tummy in heaps in that pic last night; if I relax it pops waaaaaay out in front, and don't get me started on if I actually push my tummy out.... I look like I'm full term then! LMAO!


Yay for the new furniture Sarah! Do share a pic of the real thing...


NDH, yay for hormones! lol! I had stuff-all symptoms until 8+ weeks, and even then I've only vomited a total of three times now. I remember though, how alllllllllllllllllll the discussions in first tri were about how bad your symptoms were compared to someone elses, and constantly trying to reassure those with little or no symptoms!! So glad to get out of that... can't wait for you to join us in 2nd tri hun!!!! :D


Sheryl, that sounds like you're be running around like a mad thing at the end of the week! lol! Have fun with your niece staying though! :)


----------



## MummyCat

alrighty.... I thought I'd share a 40 week bump pic with you! LOL

Just so you can see what I looked like (Size 16) with Lottie! Bear in mind... she arrived 13 days later... so she still did more growing! :rofl: 

My bump popped with her at week 20.. which was quite normal for a first pregnancy.

And the last pic... well it's got a bit of boob on show (sorry for TMI)... but everytime I see this pic I laugh! Lottie looks like she's holding onto my boob desperate to get as much as she can! The position she's in was shown to us by MW's to try and help us get as much rest as possible! :D
 



Attached Files:







IMAGE_041.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3









IMAGE_043.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









IMAGE_056.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NDH

Wow THAT is a gorgeous bump Mummy. I love it!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: it was mainly to show Flying that there's every chance her her having a great big bump like that! very noticeably pregnant! :D 

Looking back I do wonder how I managed to move! :rofl: (other than by rolling!) :rofl:

PS.. I didn't even have a pregnant waddle... Mike was most annoyed... he was looking forward to seeing me walk like a penguin!!


----------



## Dew

Wow big and beautiful bump Mummy! Did you already post pictures of bump from new pregnancy?


----------



## MummyCat

I did in my journal... not sure I've done so here... I'll find them! xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls

Preethi glad all is well now. Such a scare you had. 

Mummy that's cute! I hate how huge i am already:( I have triple quadrupled in 2 weeks and am embarrassed by it!

Sarah any af news?

Dew, how is your ttc cycle going? I've never done progesteron test on day 21 but in my other thread a few did it and it really helps pinpoint problems with progesteron so doesnt hurt. 

Flying nice bump!
Ndh, Sheryl......hi!

I cant remember what else is going on!

I am really sick again with tummy stuff. I thought the last time was a bug but now not so sure it was. Hurts so bad. Hope I don't have some crazy intestine illness. Just have been so busy working like a mad woman I hope tomorrow after my doc appointment it thunder storms and i can just relax on the couch!


----------



## MummyCat

Here's a couple taken at 11 weeks... so I should really do a new set soon! Perhaps tomorrow :D x
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3









photo(5).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MummyCat

Nikki... hope you feel better soon! :hugs: It sucks feeling so ill! 
I'm sure you look lovely! I know what you mean about feeling huge though.... i do too! 

I feel like my stomach is massive already and yet.. i weigh the same as I did pre pregnancy. It beggers belief, because I don't know where I lost it from, so I'm almost certain that a lot of the tummy is bloat. but sayin that if baby is already size of an orange, naturally the uterus must be larger than that and pushing up all my internal organs... so it's bound to have an effect!


----------



## nypage1981

Cat, mine is pushing organs up massively. I'm huge up high and super hard too. It seems all too early for this. I coulda sworn with my first I still had no bump at 20!


----------



## Dew

NY: aww you are feeling sick again, hope it is just one of those pregnancy things which comes and goes away every now and then...take good care :hugs: I have a friend who is 15 months pregnant with second baby and is showing big bump which makes people wonder if she is carrying twins but she is not, it happens I guess, just take it easy if possible :hugs:

Mummy: thanks for posting new pic, you look great, very slim :) Your daughter is so pretty in the picture :kiss:

Hoping to have good BD this cycle :)


----------



## NDH

Dew - I'm hoping you meant 15 weeks not 15 months :)


----------



## nypage1981

15 months would be quite the bump. Glad they don't let US go a month past due anymore. I was almost a month late. Yikes! That is rough.


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> Dew - I'm hoping you meant 15 weeks not 15 months :)

Oopsie :blush: meant 15 weeks :dohh:


----------



## NDH

My grandma was 6 weeks overdue with my aunt!


----------



## flyingduster

Mummy, that was a glorious bump!!! It's funny, right now I want a big bump. I bet you in a few months time I'll be wishing I had a smaller one! LOL! Same goes for the movement; I'm wishing I could feel something, and in a few months I'm gonna be wishing the blasted thing stayed still and left my liver alone! LOL!!!


ny, it is TOTALLY NORMAL! from *everyone* I've heard and seen, that you pop out waaaaaaaaaaay sooner with your second pregnancy. Others in an october group I'm on on facebook had big obvious bumps at 13 weeks, and I'm looking at my 13 week pic and can't see a thing! lol Don't be embarrassed! 


When I relax my tummy is way out in a reasonable bump, it's just a very squishy bump. lol! I find myself pushing my tummy out to make it harder and look more impressive.... heh. I haven't put on any weight though either, in fact I've lost weight! I'm down 7lb from when I got my BFP!! I think it's just the fact I'm eating a lot less, and a lot more frequently so my metabolism is going nuts. I'm not worried about loosing weight, I have so blimmin much to loose that I'm not worried about bub, it'll be getting all my food and my body is burning the fat to feed itself!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

sorry been soooo busy, was out of the house all yesterday and now behind with work :dohh: Ive not read all the posts as theres pages of them so will try and get on later and catch up (I briefly read yesterday on my phone and saw Preethi say the bleeding has stopped so thats great news). Nothing much to report, just waiting on my period....should come today as Ive worked out my LP has always been 14 days and so yesterday was 14dpo so will be arriving today...had a big temp drop this morning below the coverline to confirm. Well at least it means Im regular and guess what....no spotting yay!! not one drop...thats great as Mr P must have been causing all that spotting days before.

whats getting me through the annoyance of starting another cycle is the thought that I WILL get pregnant this year, I just dont know which month! 

hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

sarah- at least your temps and your AF are actually matching up so that you can recognize some worth out of the temping....and it's nice to know ahead of time also. Hope it comes today and just gets over with it!


----------



## flyingduster

Aww, bugger AF is only around the corner Sarah, but onto the next round aey?! And at least with temping you know for SURE which day you ovulated so can count ahead easier! lol.


AFM, I was quietly enjoying my breakfast (toast) while catching up on my emails, and woops, my stomach starts to lift. Run for the loo, and throw it all up. *sigh* that's the 4th vomit I've had this pregnancy, all have been rather randomly timed (though always in the morning), but _always_ they've been when I've started to wonder about health of bub too.... Bub is in there fine and well and is telling me in the only way it can; by flushing my body with hormones to throw up! LOL!!! I really need to stop worrying about bub. So what if I can't feel it yet, it's early days still. And I have a scan in less than 2 weeks now. And I just threw up to confirm the hormones are still rampant. Ok bub, I'm listening; I'll quit worrying about you again. lol


Now to go make more breakfast and try again.


----------



## sarahincanada

the witch has arrived! dissappointing but at the same time Im very happy that 1. I have a perfect 14 day LP and period was bang on time and 2. I DIDN'T HAVE ANY SPOTTING, NOT ONE DROP!!!! 

Its pretty amazing what my temps have shown me this month so Im definitely continuing. I will be taking it easy for a week and then will be back in the game ready for another try. Dew you must be coming up to ovulation in the next week or so...when are you expecting it? dont forget to do some 'doggy' style!

flying thats so cute that everytime you worry bub makes you feel sick! cant wait till your next scan

mummy loved your lottie bump, and your new one is really cute too! 

I cant remember anything else, hopefully can catch up with everyone this week :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

dew I went and looked at your ticker, it says 3 days to ovulation woo-hoooooo! Im glad we are at different ends of the cycle makes it more interesting. hope this month is your month, and then me after :hugs: now go :sex:


----------



## NDH

Boo for the :witch: Sarah. It's good to know you do have a perfect lp though and no spotting anymore with Mr P gone.

Hoping both you and Dew get sticky beans soon!


----------



## NDH

I had my first scan. They didn't give me pictures which is a huge disappointment because DH wasn't able to be there and the screen wasn't positioned in a way I could secretly video it to show him. :(

But the good news is I have a little bean right where it should be, with a healthy 124bpm heart beat. Baby is measuring 7+1 and sac is measuring 6+4 so they've averaged it and set me at 6+6 (which even though that's not what my ticker says is what I was expecting it to be).

Interestingly though, the sonographer asked me if I'd been on any fertility drugs because I have a large dominant follicle on my right ovary. Did it not get the memo that they're not supposed to be growing anymore? Weird.

But since we (or I rather) have now seen the baby, the new nickname has changed from Pixel to Megapixel lol.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry the witch got you Sarah, but nice that your cycles are nice and regular and your temps are showing you interesting things.

NDH - yay for first scan. Glad it went well :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

yay for growing bean ndh! thats great news, it wont be long before you are into 2nd trimester :happydance: too bad you didnt get any photos, but hopefully you will get some next time and you will see megapixel in more details!!

thanks huggles, I had a day of feeling sorry for myself but Im back and ready to go. I had the free VIP preview on fertility friend so I just purchased the year, hope that the next month I get pregnant and it was a waste of a purchase (just like NY and her ebay purchases!!). when I look at the chart it doesnt look that long until my ovulation so I feel positive.

hope you all have a great day :flower:


----------



## Dew

Sorry Sarah :nope: I had lots of hope for you this cycle as I loved your BD pattern and everything was well defined on ovulation tests and BBT chart. I love your positive attitude and how you kept yourself occupied on days leading to AF. I should do that too next time. Good luck :hugs:

NDH: Yay! For the good scan and seeing the baby :happydance: I am wondering if the 'follicle' actually is corpus luteum, ovary which released egg has to provide progesterone to growing baby, it is supposed to disappear by 10 or 11 weeks. Ask your doc about it.

Preethi: thinking of you and wishing you are doing well :flower:

Hope everyone else is fine too :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

NDH- I was thinking corpus luteum right away too. I am surprised the tech seemed confused by what this was....as we all have the corpus (large cyst) on one ovary during early stages to support the baby. Glad you saw a little bean in there! Mine started out at 124 exactly at my 6 week scan! 

Sarah- I hope your VIP is a total waste of money:) Well, it wouldnt really be though since you'd use it for this cycle at least. But now I hope this cycle is IT! 

Dew- can't wait for your outcome! I feel impatient for you guys and im glad you are all patient about it! Lol. I just think we are ready for another BFP so really hope for it soon. Did you get out and enjoy that heat yesterday? I was actually inside for most of it....just had one of those lazy, don't feel like moving days!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi dew :wave: I honestly didnt think that I would get pregnant the cycle after my operation....seemed too good to be true. my hubby really feels that we now have only been trying for 1 month, he has cancelled all the others as he feels they didnt count as I had something in the way! so it may take some time, I just keep thinking I will get pregnant this year and trying to keep a pma. I booked 4 reflexology treatments starting saturday and Im going to be eating healthy and exercising these next 2 weeks. are you doing anything in particular?

the temping has really made me happy as I can see that I ovulate and things are regular, so that along with my tests being good I feel I can relax about the age thing (otherwise when I think that Im 39 in october I panic!). 

i definitely recommend keeping yourself busy that last week, I was pretty calm but the last few days were annoying obviously. I didnt symptom spot and just tried not to think about it in general. 

enjoy your BDing, hope you catch that egg..lots of :dust:

ny: you are right we need another bfp soon, but what a good situation to be in....no bfps as most of you are preggers!! and yeah I would NOT care if FF end up being a waste of money :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

I took out my goal of being pregnant when my family comes from my ticker, I only have 1 more try and my mum is coming back in october so Im good either way. If Im not pregnant by August I can have a fun trip with them (with possible cruise) and then would start the clomid in sept.

I would like to be pregnant for fathers day though, fathers day is really hard for me since mine passed away, so wouldnt that be amazing. but I doubt Id be that lucky :dohh:


----------



## NDH

I had someone suggest it could also be a cyst. I'm highly doubtful it's the corpus luteum because she's very well qualified and I'm pretty sure the corpus luteum wouldn't have her confused.
I'm not worried about it, just wondering if anyone had heard of such a thing. I'll ask my doctor on Tuesday when I see her next.


----------



## nypage1981

Maybe youd get preg on your cruise:) that would be an awesome place to conceive! If the boats a rockin, don't come a knockin!:headspin:


----------



## nypage1981

NDH- I believe pregnant women even have a cyst burst some times? I know non pregnant women do, so this could be a possibility.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Maybe youd get preg on your cruise:) that would be an awesome place to conceive! If the boats a rockin, don't come a knockin!:headspin:

:rofl:


----------



## Dew

Thanks NY! :flower: I really was expecting BFP for Sarah, I guess it's gonna take some time for us but happy to have support from you guys, it really makes a big difference.

I did sit outside on our deck in the evening, it was nice breeze and the sky looked beautiful. Later on tornado watch and T- storm warning in some counties of MN scared me a bit especially because I was remembering the damage in Alabama. Thankfully, it wasn't bad.

Hope you are feeling better in tummy :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

NDH - i also immediately thought it must be the corpus luteum, but then i figured surely the tech knows what that looks like which is why i didn't mention it. Good idea to mention it to your dr.

Sarah - enjoy your relexology! I'm missing mine. Was thinking just this morning that I might book 5 sessions or somethign for after the birth, just to get my body back to normal. My feet just don't feel the same without it.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Maybe youd get preg on your cruise:) that would be an awesome place to conceive! If the boats a rockin, don't come a knockin!:headspin:

Oh yeah! Good thought NY and very well said :haha: Sarah, get ready to rock the boat :)


----------



## Dew

Thanks Sarah! :flower: Love your PMA :thumbup: I am not doing much different ths cycle except try to BD doggie way one of the two most fertile days and yes I am temping this month, first time after MC. I will post my chart tomorrow, have some guests over for dinner tonight so will get busy now cooking and cleaning.


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> I had someone suggest it could also be a cyst. I'm highly doubtful it's the corpus luteum because she's very well qualified and I'm pretty sure the corpus luteum wouldn't have her confused.
> I'm not worried about it, just wondering if anyone had heard of such a thing. I'll ask my doctor on Tuesday when I see her next.

Around 6-7 week scan, my tech told me I had big cyst in left ovary and she didn't seem happy about it but when my doctor looked at the report, she said it is corpus luteum. Doc actually said, if the cyst wasn't there she would have been concerned because it provides progesterone to growing baby. According to my doc, most women have U/S around 10-12 weeks by which time the cysts dissolves so they don't get to see it ever on their scan.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Thanks Sarah! :flower: Love your PMA :thumbup: I am not doing much different ths cycle except try to BD doggie way one of the two most fertile days and yes I am temping this month, first time after MC. I will post my chart tomorrow, have some guests over for dinner tonight so will get busy now cooking and cleaning.

ooooh I look forward to stalking your chart then, now Im an expert chart reader :haha::rofl: perfect timing while Im on the boring wait for ovulation :thumbup:


----------



## flyingduster

I was thinking yesterday 'gee, we're awfully quiet in here, there's only been a handful of posts the last day or so!' and I come in this morning and there's two pages to read... LOL!

Sarah, so sorry AF got you! :hugs: I love your PMA though, keep it up!!!

NDH, YAY for a scan!!! It sucks you didn't get any pics though! You'll have to get pics for your next one, cos it looks like a real baby then! LOL! :D



AFM, I'm doing it again. "omg! 18 weeks tomorrow!!? wtf!??!" lol. I'm still not feeling any movement, but I lay in bed trying to feel *anything*. I'm really really _really_ looking forward to my scan though! 11 days and counting!!!! If I haven't felt bub by then, at least I'll be able to SEE it! And *everyone* tells me how amazing the 19 week scan is compared to the 12 week one, so I'm super excited!! And my mum will be there to cry along with us! AND I'm going to ask for a dvd seeing I know they do them now! lol!


----------



## nypage1981

I think I need rehab for baby clothes buying. I better hope this baby messes his clothes often so I get through all of them. It is so hard for me to resist and im not even half way yet! Uh oh! 

Preethi- hope you are fine, havent heard any updates from you. 

Yes, now we seem far don't we flying? Not nearly far enough though! I couldn't believe I was 17 weeks today!


----------



## sherylb

I thought my pap results would be back by now but maybe tomorrow. :( The doctor said if this one is clear I won't have another until after the baby is born. I am getting so excited but still not buying gender specific stuff or clothes. The crib mattress is ready for pickup but I think I will wait for the crib to be ready before I take DH over to help me.  My niece stayed over for the first time last night. She is 7 and such a great kid. Most kids in her situation would have overdid it on candy but she overdid it on carrots. After dinner she ate over 1/2 the bag of baby carrots I had gotten to make with the roast. Her mom is happy b/c now she is going to stay with us for 2 nights at the end of the month while her parents go to Dallas for their first adoption interview.


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl my daughter is 7 and loves carrots too! Is she adopted also?


----------



## sherylb

No, she is no adopted. They have been trying for years now though so they decided to adopt after talking about it for 5 years.


----------



## nypage1981

Well thats a great decision. I was headed there also. They could even adopt one a few years old to bridge the gap if they wanted to...but probably a baby. Most want babies. 

Dew- with my MC, a tech at my work saw that my Corpus was going away too soon and then eventually I MC. So...not sure if it started going away because of low progesterone....or if something else already caused the loss to begin, and then progesterone dropped and that started going away. Scary to think though.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew- with my MC, a tech at my work saw that my Corpus was going away too soon and then eventually I MC. So...not sure if it started going away because of low progesterone....or if something else already caused the loss to begin, and then progesterone dropped and that started going away. Scary to think though.

Yes it is very scary to think about MC, one of the two worst experiences of my life. I don't want to guess the reason, just hope it doesn't happen again. Most of the first trimester MC are due to chromosomal aberrations though.


----------



## Dew

How do I put my FF chart here as an image (kind which becomes bigger when you click on it)? Thanks!


----------



## nypage1981

Yes dew and that fact should give a lot of hope though yhat it wouldn't happen again. Not sure about the chart, someone smarter needs to answer!


----------



## NDH

So I'm moving on Monday! Saw a place today with completed application in hand and 2 hours later they called my husband and said we've been approved (it probably helps that he cleans carpets for that particular real estate agency).

And my cousin just found out I'm pregnant. She saw a picture of me my mom posted on facebook, which was taken the day after we told my parents and figured it out already. And now she's mad that I didn't tell her right away - DH wouldn't let me tell anyone else :(


----------



## Dew

Congrats NDH! Good day for you :)


----------



## sherylb

NDH: how in the heck did she guess that from a picture??

Dew: I only know how to link a ticker in your signature so people can see your homepage. I think it's probably stupid complicated to post a picture of your chart every day. (No offense to Sarah)


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Dew: I only know how to link a ticker in your signature so people can see your homepage. I think it's probably stupid complicated to post a picture of your chart every day. (No offense to Sarah)

How? Does the ticker link give access to my other charts as well?


----------



## NDH

My mom's side of the family has this weird ability to know when people are pregnant, sometimes even before they themselves do. My mom said she knew before we told them too (though living in a house with a person is a bit different from seeing a picture). It's also possible my grandma (who knows) said something and she doesn't want my grandma to get in trouble? Lol.


----------



## sherylb

I don't have the hyperlink set up with my ticker anymore so I can't copy the code for that but I can modify a different code.

[url =https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sherylb][ img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/sherylb[/img][/url] 
Take out the spaces after url and before img and change sherylb to your letters/numbers in both parts of the address. You may need to go to sharing and ticker setup if you have not set up your ticker yet. Whenever you set up your homepage you can tell it what charts to display. It used to display all of mine but my friend was complaining it only shows 2 at a time now.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/sherylb


----------



## sherylb

NDH said:


> My mom's side of the family has this weird ability to know when people are pregnant, sometimes even before they themselves do. My mom said she knew before we told them too (though living in a house with a person is a bit different from seeing a picture). It's also possible my grandma (who knows) said something and she doesn't want my grandma to get in trouble? Lol.

That is uncanny! I think that would freak me out if people had guessed that early on that I was pregnant.


----------



## sherylb

Sorry Dew I kept editing it until I got it exactly the way I wanted it to be. Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## Dew

Thanks Sheryl! I am learning and trying, should get it soon :)


----------



## sherylb

The letters/numbers I was referring to where I have sherylb are the ones that are in your url whenever you go to Sharing --> Charting Home Page --> View. You may need to do Setup before View if it doesn't exist yet. And to setup a ticker click Graphical Tickers near View.


----------



## Dew

WTH? My temp this morning indicates I ovulated yesterday. :cry: :cry: it was weird that I started to feel ovulation kind of pain on CD8...and I decided not to test on digital this time....what a shame!! :cry:


----------



## Huggles

Did you bd at in the past few days?


----------



## nypage1981

Wow dew you must have a really short cycle. my ovulation was 15-19. Is this earlier than normal? Good you still caught it and have a nice long lp to make an implant. 

good preethi has been on bedrest and doing well. 

Hi girls! Good we are all doing ok.


----------



## nypage1981

WWhat the heck I just noticed my ticker said 17 weeks two days in a row. weird. guess I'm stuck on 17 weeks.


----------



## Dew

We BDed on CD7 and 8 but didn't take it seriously as I got up almost immediately thinking it's still early.....then we BDed yesterday afternoon and will do it today as well. I normally ovulate on either CD11 or 12 so 10 is early for me....post MC, last 3 cycles I started testing from CD9 and was seeing first smiley on CD11 noon. God knows what goes on inside this body :nope: it will be utter shame if my mind start to symptom spot and build hopes in 2nd week of this 2ww:growlmad:

Can you guys see the link to my ovulation chart in signature? Is it working for you?


----------



## Huggles

I can see the link :D

Will be keeping everything crossed that there was a strong little swimmer in there and that you will get your bfp this month, even though you weren't really trying yet on the right days (the important thing is that you DID bd!) :dust:


----------



## sherylb

It's not quite the jump I expected to see but you may still be right. What is your CM doing today?


----------



## Dew

Sheryl, I hope you are right. I hope the increase in temp is due to the disturbing dream I was having right before I temped. Actually CM is still watery/thin consistency. And this time I didn't get EWCM, earlier I had it. Just so confused. As expected, DH is angry with me for not purchasing CB digital :(


----------



## sherylb

Aww, it might have just been the nightmare.


----------



## nypage1981

Well Dew it will all be ok. Just purchase the digital this time if you get to CD1 ok? Then the next time you will be more prepared for possible early. It isn't anything you could control, and you did BD a little around it so yo uaren't totally out of it.....see what the temps do tomorrow.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

has another busy day, just got home and going to lie-down as I got a headache. 

dew looks like you got the link sorted, i had to use FF's help sheet for that! sheryl its very easy to take a screen shot and attach to a message and I was only doing that because I was using free FF and I didnt think you got a home page link with the free version. now I purchased a membership Ive added the links as its much better as people can click on it anytime.

dew it will be interesting to see what your temps do, and good news is that you did BD in time. Dont worry about getting up after...people get pregnant after shower sex so even though it feels like its better to lie-down its not always required!

I always use the ov tests just because my ovulation has been cd13 to cd18 so I dont want to risk it. who knows, coming early you were more relaxed so it might be your month!!

you are lucky you have shorter cycles, you get in more tries per year than me! what is your LP usually? I only just realized mine is always 14 days.


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh congrats on finding a place!! thats exciting

ny you mentioned preethi but I dont see a post from her, did someone talk to her?


----------



## nypage1981

No I was just hoping that she is well. I know she's away, but am a little worried to not have heard from her. I am sure she is just having fun but hope she is resting so the placenta heals. 

Dew I think we got pregnant off sex that I was up right after so its ok!


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, I only have the free version and can link to my chart and always have been able to... I used to have it in my sig when I was TTC but have taken it out for obvious reasons! lol! I still have it bookmarked though. :p

ndh! Yay for finding a place and getting accepted so quickly!!! How neat, I'm sure you'll be so happy to get out into your own place!!! :D

Dew, I'd wait and see what your temps do yet, yes it looks like you might have already O'd, but at the same time FF hasn't thought so yet so I'd still wait and see and keep up the BD just in case... But even if you already O'd, at least you BD'd; the egg only needs one lil :spermy: to get through... FX!!!




18 weeks!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Huggles

Wow flying, you really seem to be flying through your pregnancy! :plane:
Happy 18 weeks!


----------



## NDH

Happy 18 weeks Flying! Can't believe you are so close to halfway!

Yes, it's incredible how fast the house happened, after months of looking (well, two). It will be so hard not to start the nursery right away though - especially as we were given a crib/cot by DHs boss already (second hand but in great condition).


----------



## flyingduster

I know, right!? Two more weeks and I'm half way!? wtf!?? lol. But yay! And thank you. :D
10 days until my scan!


NDH, why will you have to wait to start the nursery?? We didn't wait at all and I'm so glad! We had the big stuff in there early on (cot, changing table, drawers & shelves) so have just been slowly stock-piling the clothes and nappies in there as we get some more given to us. lol. The nursery is going to be hardly used at first except as a place to PUT things, but it's soooooo good to HAVE somewhere to put things! Heck, even when bub is here, it'll be sleeping in our room in a bassinet at first so the nursery STILL won't be used heaps! lol. But I'm still glad we've got it there. :)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Hello ladies!! Congrats on 18 weeks Flying!! :dance:

Fab news on the house NDH!! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well! All okay here... starting to think I'm feeling baby... noticing bubbles and tickly feelings every now and then! 

Off to do an amateur photoshoot with a friend I met on antenatal class with our girls today! We both like photography so have some great idea's planned. 

Hope your Friday is a good one and your weekend even better!

Preethi... thinking of you sweets!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

yay flying these 2 weeks gonna go fast and then we p-a-r-t-y!!!! wow almost half way there, thats crazy.

nothing much interesting going on here, Ive got a massage today then going shopping for some summer clothes. having a reflexology apt tomorrow, monday, wednesday and friday so that will hopefully make the wait till O go faster. I hope I ovulate CD13 this month, theres been 2 months where I ovulated CD13, 3 months where I ovulated CD16/17, and then some I didnt get a smiley face so assume they were early too and I missed the surge.

preethi I hope you have been resting but also enjoying your vacation.

talk to you all soon :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Good morning everyone! 

Congrats on the house Ndh- you will enjoy having your own and making baby room.

I wish I had a space for making a baby room....my daughter has offered me half of her room, bless her. I wouldnt do that to her though, as I think a 7 year old needs her own room without sharing with a newborn baby so baby is in my room. Which it would be anyways. With Ella, she slept in our room until 9 months:) Even though she had a pretty princess nursery next to our room, i had some attachment issues maybe! By then we should have a new house so im not too worried about it anymore. I may use some of Ella's closet though if I don't stop shopping! 

Mummy- have fun doing the photo shoot and share some with us for sure! I have a new bump photo and one from my daughter and I on mother's day when she brought me stuff in bed, but have to get her to school so may post next week for you girls. 

I wont be here today very much, for some reason at one point a couple weeks ago I thought it was a good idea to take 2 shifts today. So I work 5 hours, then off for 2 then back and work 4 more hours. Hope its ok...just kind of a dragged out long day since im starting at 1030 and not ending until 930. And sleep, whats sleep? I cant sleep. My pillows seem to have lost comfort and my bladder is history. Ugh! :growlmad:

Hope you all have a lovely day and weekend!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> By then we should have a new house so im not too worried about it anymore

ooooh so sounds like OH has agreed to move, thats great news!!

good luck at work, dont get too tired and think about all the baby stuff you can buy with the extra money :happydance: unless its going on bills :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

He had always agreed to work on moving, but I was more devastated over the fact that he says by october? Not happening. I wanted baby room right away and more space to do some nesting in...but seems like even if we got the house together and ready to sell, it wouldn't all happen by october so no matter how much that makes me sad, I really need to think logically. So baby in our room until we can get out of here. I sure hope it wont be that long but do anticipate probably through the long winter since moving in winter doesn't seem much fun. 

My money goes to fun stuff:) Oh's goes more for bills.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls sorry for all the posts....just had more time before work than I thought so here are some pics to share with you all! 

1st pic-My daughter at cheerleading,,,,she is far left:) 
2nd pic- her and I on mother's day she brought me a beautiful necklace, hand made card, and 2 different flowers in bed! Dont mind the messy bed, I had been lounging in bed allllllll morning. 
3rd pic- 17 week huge bump!
 



Attached Files:







spring 2011 019.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5









spring 2011 021.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8









spring 2011 032.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hello ladies !!! :flower:

you lot are such a thoughtful bunch, glad youve been remembering me even whilst i was away.. i havent had acces to internet connection for a while and have been resting basically. we rested up at the lakes and then came to yorkshire to meet his mum, dh has ben such a sweetheart carrying my bags around and bed resting with me, good news the bleeding has entirely stopped. ive been going to the loo every five minutes because of the cold weather here !

there was one day of small spotting but only very light and then it stopped entirely so i am glad, been hearing the HB everyday on the doppler.

DH wants to go home early though because he does not want to risk anything and feels it would be better if we were closer to marcus should there be a second emergency.

so we are looking at flights back home on sunday or monday and will be taking an appointment with marcus to look at my placenta situation the day after we land so that has been confirmed. we both want to see the doctor first thing when we land.

hope all of you are doing well, i have skim read efverything i missed and NDH, congratulations on your move ! :hugs:

flying:hugs: happy 18 weeks, so soon and not so long until your next scan !

mummy, lovely bump. xxx hope youre doing well and lottie too. xx

Nyp, hope youre well my lovely and so glad dh has agreed to move ! hope ella is doing fine and your little blue bump ! :hugs:

Sarah yay !!! for no AF i yhope i have read the posts right. i did read where you didn have any spotting and not sure what happened after that. hope you have not got your AF yet and that this cycle is promising for you :hugs:

Dew: hope you are fine xx and eveyrthing is going well with the test results.. :hugs:

Sheryl and huggles :hugs: hope you both are doing well too. xx

AFM nothing more to report, will let you know more if i get a chance to come online and once my tickets and marcus appointments are booked !

it is so cold here.. raining and weve got the north west winds or something in yorkshire but im loving the change of weather in comparison to dubai.

cant wait to go back and have my scan and make sure everything is alright, although everything seems to be because ive stopped bleeding and that was the main concern of the doctors, that i stop bleeding. which i did as soon as i was out of hospital, and then had one little wiping episode but that was all. so touchwood, hoping i dont have anymore scares with this pregnancy ! i havent been truly able to enjoy this pregnancy and am looking forward to being at ease after my marcus appointment. i was so shocked when marcus said it could be the start of an MC when i mentioned heavy bleeding but i forget o tell him that i had someone prod me on the inside with the instruments and that ive stopped bleeding now. so will see him ASAP when i get back home and will update soon.xx

speak soon. xxx :hugs: to all of you.


----------



## babyhopes2323

lovely bump NY :cloud9: and such cute pics.


----------



## Huggles

ny - your daughter is so cute! And your bump is definitely NOT huge - it's a really neat small bump! 

babyhopes - glad you're ok xx


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi!!! YAY!!! I am so glad to hear from you and that all has settled down. Your hubby is right, get home and just make sure things are as should be and then begin to enjoy your pregnancy...Love that you are doing well! 

Thanks for the compliments girls. Very nice of you.


----------



## Dew

Hey :hi:

Hope you are all doing well! :flower: :hugs:

So good to hear from you Preethi :hugs: glad bleeding stopped and you are feeling better. I like it that DH is taking good care of you and that you are planning an early return :thumbup: sending lots of good wishes for you :flower:

NY, thanks for sharing those lovely pictures. Ella and her mommy are so pretty :kiss: I really don't understand your shyness or embarrassment for the growing tummy....you look so slim and perfect in every way...bump is small and cute. Always be happy :flower:

AFM, my temp was 97.45 which is less than yesterday. I have never had such variations in temp especially around ovulation time so a bit confused. It could be due to my disrupted sleep pattern :shrug: never mind. I am not gonna think about it anymore, we did what we could so just relax and take it easy now. 

So, I am actually excited about my friend's baby shower this Sunday. She's a very dear friend. I, along with 3 other friends made a lovely diaper cake for her...I am sure my friend will like it :)

Then on Tuesday we head to Florida/Keys for a week. Soooooo looking forward to this vacation. We deserve it! We need it too!

Sarah, I don't have VIP membership but I still could access my homepage and could get code for link on FF. 

OK ladies gotta go, will catch up a bit later:thumbup: :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

man its soooo hot here. Im a pale english girl not used to too much sun so when its hot I get all tired and faint feeling :dohh: so in some ways its good Im not heavily pregnant this summer!!

preethi I did get AF, if I hadnt you would be hearing a lot more about it let me tell you!!!! so glad that your bleeding has stopped, have a safe journey home and look forward to seeing what marcus says.

Ny you are so cute, what on earth do you see in the mirror! you are slim with a perfect bump you silly thing :wacko: and ella is a cutey pie looks like you. yay I love seeing pics. as for the house thing they last I remember was he was agreeing to have an agent around, I didnt realize that the move was on so thats great! I think its good that you can have the baby while settled in this house then have the excitement of a move after.

dew so if your temp goes up tomorrow then I think FF will put the lines in as thats 3 higher temps (I think thats what they do??). I wouldnt worry as you bd'd at the right times. Im so jealous of your shorter cycles, I feel like I have ages to go for my 2WW but it will go quick. and how nice you are going on vacation, will you get on here at all? perfect timing to relax and enjoy yourself :thumbup:


----------



## flyingduster

Yaaaay Preethi, we missed you!!! :D I'm SO glad the bleeding has stopped, and good on hubby for pampering you and looking after you and bub. :D I hope you get home safely and look forward to hearing what Marcus has to say and about the scan. Keep in touch hun! :)


Ny! That's a GORGEOUS lil bump!!! Not huge at all! You're only a week less than me and you've already had a bub before, but I can stick my tummy further out than that... haha! I've had some others in an october group post their 15 week pics bigger than that too, so truely, you're not huge, you're WONDERFUL! Enjoy it hun, it's not often we get this chance, and it may never happen again. Enjoy it. :)


Dew, I don't know what's up with your temps either, but keep taking them and perhaps BD again tomorrow just in case!!! If your next temp is still around the last two then I'm guessing FF will put O at CD10; those two low temps before O doesn't mean anything really... I'm pretty sure you normally O on CD11 though?? Hmm. But in any case, like you said there's nothing much you can do about it, so don't worry about it!!! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Hi Preethi!!! So lovely to hear from you... glad bleeding has stopped and so lovely that hubby is looking after you so well! :cloud9:

NIKKI... OMG woman.... you are gorgeous and your bump is looooooverly!! :cloud9: We'll now need updated one's every now and then! PS.. Ella is so cute!!! 

So ladies... had a lovely day with my friend.

I have so many lovely pics... I don't know how to choose which ones to post up here... so I'm going to give you the link to the album so you can see what I've published so far... I'm not half way through the editing process... but I'm not sure I'll do any more tonight! 

Lottie and Hannah in their amateur photoshoot

Hope you're all well!! :hugs:

Dew.. hoping those temps behave for you!! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls!

Im on a quick one hour break between my 2 work shifts for the day so saying hi!

Thanks a huge bunch for the nice comments! You are all so sweet. I think it looks pretty round there but some days its more jiggly and bloated than others! I had not eaten much before that so it really is kinda small looking. I can look bigger! But getting used to it and ok with my tummy n ow:) 

Flying- great point. This may never happen to me again...took long enough for this time, i'd better enjoy it all i can! I just hate how sometimes it looks more fatty but that one I kind of held in the fatty part:) 

Sarah- its cold here, but I am so afraid of the summer months in the heat and being big! I hate being too hot and sweaty and hate being too cold. I love fall time and spring time. Perfection! 

Dew- Sometimes doesn't our body get ready for O and then not O then do a couple days later? Could this be it, or are you sure yesterday was the day? I am not good at the charts I had not done it yet so not such a pro there! I hope you can join the bumpage though soon! Have fun in Florida! I am going to miss my yearly trip to Miami this year:( Its soooo hot though around this time I couldnt imagine! And enjoy your shower! They can be fun! 

Mummy- I will look at your pics a tad later when im off work for my second shift. I need to log into FB to see them but im excited for the cuteness that is your Lottie;)

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day:hugs::hugs: to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy LOVE the photos!! you have a great eye and the close up ones are just amazing.

ny Im the same, love spring and fall. I love the fall more because the colours are amazing and I like fall clothes....a little covered but not too much. spring Im usually in a panic about my white fat having to come out for the summer!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

love ur mantra sarah !! so true sometimes its these things that keep us sane when we most need to be !! FX'D for you and dew this cycle..


----------



## babyhopes2323

mummy, im not on fb so i cant see the pics, but bet they are cute !!!

Ny, totally agree with everyone on the pics.,.!!


----------



## NDH

Preethi glad to hear from you and to hear that the bleeding has stopped. If you go home Sunday how much earlier will that be than was planned?

Ny, how sweet of Ella to give up half her room for the baby. Bless her. She doesn't know what shed be getting herself in for. Hopefully you'll be moved long before the baby will have a new place before the baby actually *needs* his own room. I'm on my phone and the first two pics didn't load but I did see your adorable bump :). I think it's a perfect 17 week bump.

Mummy I'll look at the photos when I get to my computer.

Dew I hope your temps settle down.


----------



## sherylb

We picked up our crib after my niece's piano recital tonight. My MIL (right as we were walking out the door from the recital) said "It looks like it's time for you to go maternity clothes shopping!" I know she really wants to take me but I still have just a tiny bump and can wear normal shirts for probably another month or 2. So I am borderline offended at her being so pushy about it every time I see her.


----------



## Huggles

sheryl, i think she's just excited, but i know what you mean about feeling offended. :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Yay! I am up at 5 am to go work at the elections for city council today. We have to be there from 6 am to 8 pm so I will not be online today.


----------



## Huggles

Enjoy!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks everyone. I uploaded the last of them now available at the same link. 

Sheryl... I too would feel slightly offended, if it came from my MIL... i know she probably means well... but if she'd said, "oooh your bump is growing nicely, would you like to go shopping for maternity clothes soon??".... then I would have felt lovely... as apposed to offended.... so it's all in the choice of words.. though as I said.. I'm sure she didn't mean to upset you! :hugs:

Hope you are all okay!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Baby I just noticed your 16.5 weeks along. Congrats! Can't believe you are just a couple days behind be now and I got bfp like 2 weeks before you!

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. Got to say, you are such confidence boosters! You made me feel really good and I sorta teared up once or twice;) lol. Lame! Haha. 

Dew how are the temps today?

Sheryl silly mil. I hink its their job to be annoying! 

Hope everyone is good today! It's early saturday morninghere and we need to get to soccer practice. And it is cold and rainy. Ick!


----------



## Huggles

Mummy - it's definitely all in the wording.
Last pg every time i saw my mil she'd ask "are you getting fat yet?" :shock:
She didn't mean fat from picking up weight (she's hugely obese btw), she meant is my bump getting big yet. I really did not appreciate it and told dh as much.


----------



## nypage1981

Catherine, Oh my! Those pictures are too cute for words. If I could've, I would have "liked" the whole bunch! Love the close up of the red wings on Lottie from the back. Adorable !


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles said:


> Mummy - it's definitely all in the wording.
> Last pg every time i saw my mil she'd ask "are you getting fat yet?" :shock:
> She didn't mean fat from picking up weight (she's hugely obese btw), she meant is my bump getting big yet. I really did not appreciate it and told dh as much.

Urgh... some people... they just have no tact! but I've seen your bump pics... you are certainly NOT fat :dance: so take no notice of her! :hugs: some times I'm grateful we live far from the in laws! :rofl:



nypage1981 said:


> Catherine, Oh my! Those pictures are too cute for words. If I could've, I would have "liked" the whole bunch! Love the close up of the red wings on Lottie from the back. Adorable !

Thank you! :cloud9: I'm pleased with the results... I'm still learning! A professional would probably be able to pick the pictures to shreds... but I'm starting to feel more confident with certain settings on my camera and pleased with the outcome! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks Ny. hope everything goes ok, im leaving from the UK tomorrow and will reach dubai at midnight and have a tuesday noon appointment with marcus so hoping everything is ok with beanie now. xx

your pics are very nice and you really shouldnt be ashamed of anything. x

hope everyone else is doing fine. mummy, i cant see the pics because of the facebook thing, but i have to say im sure its cute !!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay 17 weeks for me today and in a couple of hours, we will be heading off to the airport to go back home.

cant wait for my appointment at 12 tomorrow to see my beanie xx

hope everyone is doing ok. xx


----------



## NDH

Happy 17 weeks Preethi and safe travels back home.


----------



## MummyCat

thanks Preethi! Hope you have a safe journey home and looking forward to hearing good news from you tomorrow!! :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

have a safe trip home, cant wait till you see marcus and see bub :hugs:

hi everyone else! nothing interesting to report, just waiting for my ovulation which will be between CD13-17 so not till another week....*yawn*. Good thing is I really forget about TTC during this part of the cycle. Just waiting for my ov tests to arrive and will start that. Trying to persuade hubby to allow me to book a trip to vegas in July, I think Ive convinced him. Going for another reflexology today. Thats about it, nothing interesting...what about you guys....do we have any apts/scans this week?


----------



## Huggles

Ooh, a trip to Vegas sounds like fun!
Enjoy your reflexology.

I have my NT scan on Friday. Hoping to find out the gender.


----------



## Dew

Hey everyone :hi:

I had a busy weekend. Friend's baby shower was great...had fun! Also did more yard work and some shopping for our trip to Florida. We leave tomorrow and be gone for a week. I will be carrying my iPad so might catch up with you guys at nighttime before sleeping. So looking forward to this trip :happydance:

FF earlier predicted my ovulation on CD10 but today it moved it to CD12 which makes more sense to me. However, I swear to God I am buying CB digital next time and be _sure_ of things..I may still temp. 

Sarah, before TTC I hated having 25 day cycles but it's a blessing in disguise. Luckily, shorter cycle does not mean shorter LP for me which is an average of 14 days. I hope you ovulate early this time and if possible test around 11am with a 3-4 hour concentrated pee. 

Preethi, have safe journey back home and would love to hear good news after your meeting with Marcus :)

Mummy, I saw your pictures. You have a great talent and girls look very pretty. Thanks for sharing :flower:

Wishing well for everyone :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, Yay to Vegas trip! A fun place to renew one's energies :) We also drove to Grand Canyon in 2009 during our Vegas trip and on the way had a helicopter ride over Hoover Dam.


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya Sarah!! wont be long till ovulation time... and awesome news about a trip to Vegas!! I've only seen it in the movies :haha:

Thanks Dew :flower: have a lovely trip to Florida... hope you have a good time! you're right... the only problem with short cycles is if you have a short LP... but short cycles with normal LP = fabulous :D it'll be interesting to see what your temps to over the next couple days!

:hi: hi everyone - hope you're all well! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

huggles...ooooh thats exciting, I hope you do find out the gender. when is your stitch booked for?

dew Im actually hoping that you will never need ov tests again as you would have done it this cycle! so jealous you are going on a trip tomorrow, Id love to be going on one but will have to wait. I do hope you can come and update us :flower: I have been to Grand Canyon but hubby has not, so I might suggest we do that this trip

mummy: we've been to vegas about 5 times now! its so much fun, like an adult playground. but my sister went there and hated it, but she is more 'earthy' and not into that kind of thing. but theres so much to do there apart from gambling.....shopping, walking around all the themed casinos, relaxing by the pool, shows, concerts, bars, great food, I cant see how someone could not like it!


----------



## sherylb

We did the plane Grand Canyon ride on our honeymoon for I think $95 or $105 each. Even though the bus ride is only about $40 each they warn you you are going to spend about 12-14 hours with them. Since we really didn't want to spend any more time doing it than we had to the extra money was worth it for us. And we found a great coupon in a coupon book in the back of a taxi.

Our Grand Canyon and Hoover Dam Album on FB

I also had my first bout of M/S (and hopefully last) this morning at 13.5 weeks. :(


----------



## flyingduster

Vegas does sound like fun, though I'm not as keen on that sorta scene myself, I'd probably do it one day just to say I have. But there's a million other places I'd go to first if I was overseas!!! lol

Dew, have fun in Florida!!!

Preethi, hopefully you're flying back home by now and all is well, let us know what Marcus says tomorrow!!! Will you try to see the gender while you're there looking? And CONGRATS on 17 weeks!!! wow! Remember when you were at 9 weeks and worrying about ever going further? Look at you now! :D



AFM, there's only 6 days now until my scan! YAY! So excited to see bub again... And today we're having the roof properly insulated, and next week they'll be back to do under the floors (we have a fairly large basement so there's a lot of airflow down there) and then we'll have a fully, properly, insulated house for bub! :D Perfect timing for our winter which is setting in nicely now; there was a dusting of snow on the hills yesterday morning. BRRRRRRRRRRRR! Thankfully we never get more than an inch or so of snow here, but still, if it's cold enough to snow, it's COLD! lol.


----------



## Huggles

sarah - my stitch is booked for monday - a week today.


----------



## NDH

After being disappointed that I didn't get any pictures from my scan, they were forwarded to my doctor and I got them today! Most of them are horrible but here's the best one. Measuring 7w0d.

Probably won't be on much in the next few days as tomorrow is moving day.
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NDH

Wow I've just realised that if you don't enlarge it, then the picture is almost exactly the same size he was at the time lol.


----------



## Huggles

Good luck with moving tomorrow NDH. And yay for a little bean blob :happydance:
Glad you got pics in the end!


----------



## MummyCat

Sheryl... those pics are awesome!!! Thanks for sharing!! Sorry about the MS! 

Flying OMG... you're so close to your scan! :dance: and already nearly 19 weeks!! :shock:

NDH... gorgeous little bubs!! awww :cloud9: ... good luck moving!!! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Love the little bean Ndh!


----------



## Dew

Hey everyone :hi:

Thanks for your good wishes :flower: we are all set to leave for Florida today....taking my iPad so will try to come online during the trip. Sarah, hopefully your Vegas trip will get finalized soon and then I'll be feeling jealous :winkwink: 

NDH, that's a cute bub :) good luck moving :thumbup:

Huggles, Flying...good luck with upcoming scans :hugs:

Preethi, would be nice to read a message from you before I leave....my best wishes are with you :thumbup: :hugs:

Hoping to have lots of fun and sun in Florida :happydance:

Take care ladies :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> After being disappointed that I didn't get any pictures from my scan, they were forwarded to my doctor and I got them today! Most of them are horrible but here's the best one. Measuring 7w0d.
> 
> Probably won't be on much in the next few days as tomorrow is moving day.

awwww, our youngest bub :cry: how beautiful :flower: just amazing to see, just 7 weeks
good luck moving! must feel so special, a growing family moving into a new place

dew have fun!!

sheryl loved the photos, I did the fly over when I was 17, I threw up in the plane!! it was so small and I was in the back where it was bumpy and hot

huggles hope you are not too worried about next monday :hugs: 

preethi where are you with an update

nothing new with me, didnt temp this morning as my cat has been sneezing and woke me up, was considering taking her to the 24 hr vet but I think we will take her today. will start ov tests thursday or friday, started BDing last night. I really have been focusing on staying calm....Im going to try for the summer and if nothing happens then I will go for some help in September. That way I can enjoy my summer and then get all geared up in the fall. so having this plan Im really going to take it easy and not overthink things, if it happens it happens.


----------



## sarahincanada

I was just going through some photos on my computer and thought I would add a couple. I changed my avatar to a photo of me and hubby a couple of years ago, and I will add one of me now...Im 30 pounds heavier and you can see it in my face....but I dont think I look almost 39!! but man it makes me want to lose it even more....Ive lost 2 pounds this week!!
I'll add one from our wedding and hubby with one of our dogs.
Id love to see some more photos of everyone else (those who are comfortable with it!)
 



Attached Files:







Picture-76.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 12









Picture-75.jpg
File size: 78.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_9625.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Poor Sarah's Kitty! Maybe she has kitty allergies! Its that time of year. I think to take the summer easy would be a great idea. Does that mean no more ovulation kits or temping in the summer? Or willl that continue? Vegas! Wooo hoo! Ive gone once. And with how crazy we got, that was the only time i'll ever need to go to sin city! Just 3 single girls who were in the mood for some fun and we had the fun! 

Dew- yay, have fun in FLa. Im so jealous I wanna go NOW!! I have to get a babymoon planned here if my OH will allow me. We are kinda doing a lotta revamping on the house so its expensive...not sure if a vaca will be possible but i'd love one before baby. 
Its just starting to get somewhat nice here and you are leaving! Haha. It will be really hot in florida. When we go first week of june it is usually 90's all the time and humid as heck! All my pics show me with a nice "glow" of sweat on my face especially last year. 

Huggles- hope you find out the sex too! That would be so early but awesome if they could! 

I am still waiting for my ultrasound place to call and book mine.....every time this happens. You go to the doctor, he puts in the order for the ultrasoun, says someone will be calling you to schedule that, no one ever calls, i have to go through like 4 different places before I am at the correct place to schedule an ultrasoun, and im not ready to take on that task yet. Maybe tomorrow. I hope to plan it for June 1st. 20 weeks. Better still be a boy, because i've bought boy clothes! 

My daughter really wants me to name this baby. Lol. Only 18 weeks and she can't stand that it has no name! haha. 

I am super anxious to feel this baby moving. I've felt once or twice a tiny flutter but getting really impatient for some movement. Seems I should by now ,but not yet!


----------



## sherylb

That would be cool if it was June 1. That's DH's 31st birthday. Speaking of DH after years of not being able to finish his degree b/c of working out of town a lot we are looking at him going back in June with an August graduation.  He only needs 3 classes and one of them he can take online.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- love the pictures! Thank you for sharing. I really enjoy that we share pictures on this thread, its so much fun! :) 

Sheryl- its a great idea for him to go back to school! Specially since he will be done so quick. Might as well! Before baby is the best time.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- love the pictures! Thank you for sharing. I really enjoy that we share pictures on this thread, its so much fun! :)


I LOVE seeing pictures, then you can picture the person in your head when you are talking to them. Ive seen you Sheryl but only little, I want a larger photo please!! Ive seen your back garden but not you! Ny I would like to see a larger photo of the 3 of you too please


----------



## sherylb

I think you saw where we had the wedding. Here are some more pics:
Profile Pictures


----------



## nypage1981

I dont know how to attach a link of pics so I just through some on here that kinda show my little family. Minus my cat! 

pic 1- xmas 2010. pic 2- football game in fall with hunny. pic 3- my silly pink hair for trick or treating. pic 4- puppies ran away together so "mean mommy" put them in a crate for punishment! pic 5- Hunny and I in Miami.
 



Attached Files:







050.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 5









568.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 5









1020.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 5









1321.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 4









1538.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sarahincanada

yay love the photos ny!!! on the first one you remind me of a friend I had at uni.
when I go away I tend to only take scenic shots being a designer, or I have the camera and so take pics of hubby. since I put on weight I hate my photo being taken too! that will have to change when we have a family!

I am still going to temp and do the ov sticks all summer, but mainly just for back up info if I need to go for treatments. Im not going to analyse or think about anything. will just assume nothing will happen like every month and then if it does happen great!!!

thats annoying about the appointment, reminded me of getting my polyp operation, took forever. I cant wait till we get another glipse of 'lil ny!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, I love the pics ladies!!! So nice to see you all!!! hehe.

I'm anxious to feel bub move too NY! I had a lovely long hot bath last night (it's sooooooooo cold here) and thought I felt a couple of flutters, but not really sure... Ugh, I just wanna FEEL it, properly, ya know!? I'm sure in a few months I'll be wishing it'd stay still, but right now I want it to KICK! LOL!!!!

2 more days until I'm 19 weeks....! blimmin heck! Where DO these weeks keep sneaking up from!!?? And only 5 days until my scan!!!! So so so soooooooo excited. Now bub, if you'd just give a good kick, I'd be happy. lol


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I think you saw where we had the wedding. Here are some more pics:
> Profile Pictures

love the pics sheryl! you are exactly as I was picturing you!


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi WHERE ARE YOU! Ive been popping on all day to see if you updated


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl love the pics! 

Flying- yes, im getting so impatient for it and was worried there for a bit because so many women on here brag of feeling baby so early. I started to feel kind of bad. I've felt it flutter lightly and love that:) 

Thanks sarah- yea it is hard to get family pictures or ones with both OH and I. We go to all thes nice places and have to ask a stranger once in a while for a photo of us. I am a major photo geek though.....I have loads and loads and loads and loads. Lol. 

I am not sure what time it is in Preethi world.....is it night time now? She had an appointment at noon today...hmmm. I bet busy with visiting family since she was on vacation maybe.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes its almost midnight her time, hope there will be updates in the morning


----------



## nypage1981

I hope so too. Hope she got the gender confirmed but am surprised she did not update that!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hi Sarah, Just dropping by to give you lots of huggles https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0008.gif just for fun
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sarahincanada

HollyMonkey said:


> Hi Sarah, Just dropping by to give you lots of huggles https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Amour/0008.gif just for fun
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

hi my lovely!!!!! :kiss: omg love the photo of holly, she is sooooo cute. how are you feeling about everything? hope you are well xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hello ladies !!!! so sorry i could not update sooner because we reached home at about 3am on the 17th, and i was so tired, went to bed, woke up and they have disconnected our internet because we were due for payment when we went on holiday, we payed it off yesterday so today i should get it back.

AFM, typing from my cousins house !

went to see marcus yesterday and bubs is doing great !! he/she was movinbg so much, that marucs asked me if i have felt any movements yet.

i told him i did feel like you know when you feel your pulse , i feel that sort of flutter once in a bluemoon. 

bubs was moving so much and we were looking at him/her from the arse back and still couldnt find the gender because of so much movement. marcus said the fact that i stopped bleeding was good but if i had any small brown spotting, i shouldnt worry but if i do worry about bleeds and have any more episodes, i should come down for a scan. that was reassuring.

i am booked for my anatomy scan on the 7th of june, 3 weeks from now, and this is with the radiologist. after that scan, i will then meet marcus on the same day to show marcus the report and hopefully bubs will cooperate and allow us to see between the legs !

i will be 20 + 1 on that day.

AFM, ive been having cramps and lots of cm, sorry if tmi, but thats what ive been feeling. and lots of frequent urination. full bladder too !

all of you are so sweet and sarah vegas sounds super duper exciting and your pics are so damn cute, you look so happy on your wedding day, theyre awesome pics.

Ny, your pics are so cute too, im forcing my dh to go bald because he is losing his hair and it is better to go bald than stay half way through, but i think he just keeps it to annoy me because he cant get to the trimmer to shave it all off, im sure he will one day ! 

ladies, all your pics are really nice !! hoping for my internet to get sorted soon.

my sister leaves on the 28th to go to study for 2 years, she is starting her MBA , so hoping she will come back to dubai for the birth. she is off to india .


flying and NY, 18 weeks + for you guys, so excited for your scans ..


holly !! so nice to see you pop by, hope youre doing ok and lil holly looks so cute, 

holly is totally my other choice for a name if its a girl . the other two i have is gemma and charlotte like i mentioned earlier.

hope everyone else is doing well. xxx love to all of you :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

WELCOME BACK PREETHI!!!! We missed youuuuuu! :D So pleased bub was jumping around lots and is looking healthy and well, even if you couldn't find the gender!!! lol.


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Preethi... welcome back honey!! 

So pleased all was well with bubs!!! :dance: pity it wasn't cooperating, but it wont be long before you find out!! :hugs:

:hi: HollyMonkey!! Hope you are okay hun! your little Holly is just too cute!!

Ladies your pics are awesome!!! I'll try post some pics in the thread soon (as I know Preethi can't see pics on FB) but for the time being here is a link like Sheryl had.

FB Profile pics


----------



## MummyCat

PS... Flying... it wont be long till you feel bubs.. you're on the verge of feeling them daily now! 

I'm getting flutters normally noticeable in the evening.. but maybe a couple a day... only because I know what it feels like do I know it's baby... I didn't realise it was baby last time! :D xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

mummy, that link says temporarily unavailable so i will try again later ! xxx

Nyp, forgot to mention that my doc has got me continuing the progesterone until 20 weeks.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Preethi... you're right it did! Not sure how I managed that! It's fixed now! xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Hi peeethi! Glad everything turned out o be great. Silly baby, won't let you see the gender! How come they still have you do progesteron? That's a long time! I thought it was only needed until plqcenta takes over and supplies the babys life needs. So glad you are well though. Mine was doing a highly dance on my cheated ultrasound at work a couple weeks ago and she said ill feel it soon and so far a flutter or two but thats it:( 

Cat I love your pictures. You look like you have fun. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyingduster

lol mummy, thanks! I know I'm on the verge of feeling movement, soooooooooooo many other women at the same sorta time as me (ie all the october pregnancies) are feeling their bub, and HAVE been feeling their bub for weeks. But they're all skinnier than me too! lol. I've been laying in bed every night since around 15 weeks, quietly concentrating on my tummy to feel ANYTHING, even if I don't know what it is, I have been trying to feel something. NOTHING. Not yet anyway. Last night there was possibly some flutters though, so I'm hoping this is the start of it... :D

Gorgeous pics! :D


4 days till my scan!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies! 

Flying... anything that feels like bubbles/flutters/something tickling you from the inside is the kind of feeling you're looking out for! (you probably know this) 
I hope this is the start for ya! I only felt Lottie at 21 weeks.. and that was pretty late... so I'm sure it wont be long for you!! Not long till scan!! Eeeek!


----------



## babyhopes2323

very cute pics mummy, glad i got to finally see them ! xxx

Ny, maybe put me back on progesterone because it helps with bleeding sometimes and its supposed to be a support system for baby and i guess he just believes in it like most docs do here, guess it wont do much harm. cant wait to feel proper flutters, hoping it happens soon for all of you, xx


----------



## nypage1981

Probably that is why you should stay on it...i would just do whatever the doctor says to! If they told me to have this baby I need to eat worms every day, i'd so do it! ewwww. But you know, we do what we have to do. You should post a pic of your new place preethi, and of your bump also! I have no seen it for a couple weeks now...if its anything like mine, a week really changes it. Im like multiplying in size very fast all the sudden and it must be because I got some appetite back! Yikes! Too bad im not craving vegetables!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yea i know i do whatever the doc says as well although sometimes if i doubt it ill get second or third opinions before i do something,,

funny enough i havent taken any pics of my new house and not any of my bump since 14 weeks, i should really,im just so lazy and with this trip and everything, but i will make an effort to try and get some pics soon. just need to remind myself. but for now, we are so busy because we dont have a cooker so we have been eating home made sandwiches for a while, we need to buy a cooker, fit our dishwasher and theres just so much to do, get a new wardrobe for dh because this new place is quite small and is cramping space for our clothes so most of our stuff is still in our suitcase, we are off to IKEA and ACE Hardware tomorrow morning to try and sort all that out.

so it maybe a while, but no excuses, ill try to get some pics done soon.

i still have these constant headaches and they are quite bad, i drink so much water etc but nothing is helping., ive got lots of headaches and am urinating so frequently , its insane. i should have really spoken to marcus about my persistent headaches, i will do at my next appointment,. they sometimes say bad headaches for hours on end could be preeclampsia, but i think for diagnosing that you have to be 24 weeks or something? im not sure, but i sure hope its just the normal headaches you get.

anyway night night its 1:20am so im off to bed ..xx


----------



## sarahincanada

I just booked our vegas room woo-hooooo!
we are staying here
https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/lasvg-marriotts-grand-chateau-1-and-2/
we get it for $140 for a whole week through switching our time share! it is a one bedroom with full kitchen, so much better than staying in a hotel room.
so just have to book the flights now, those will be about $1000.

that and my family coming makes me very excited for the summer. also really dedicated to working out so I can feel better for my trip. Im not saying that TTCing doesnt matter but I like having these other things to take my mind off it!

If I get pregnant before vegas then I will have to steer clear of the smokey casinos! if not I can gamble all night!!


----------



## sherylb

I didn't really have a problem with smoke at the casinos. We stayed at an amazing suite at the Aria and loved it but also paid a lot more than you guys are and had to eat out or have room service every meal. The food was fantastic though. 

Honeymoon Album

The steaks and crabcakes meal at the very end was a gift from Mark's sister. That bill had to be over $100 with apple cider. A pizza was like $20.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for Vegas! When do you go? I want a babymoon so fricken bad, but too mug to buy so can't afford it. bummer! I can't wait to see some pics of Vegas you will hafta share! I forgot smoking was allowed in Vegas. So weird, I have not been anywhere you could smoke in years!

Preethi have fun getting your place put together! Are you going to start a nursery soon? I don't get one so wanna see pics of others, so if anyone has started let's see! I know its a tad early. 


Nice pics Sheryl. Looks fun!


----------



## flyingduster

Mummy, yeah I know I'm trying to feel flutters & bubbles, but so often I'm hungry too (I know it's hunger when it's noisey!) so it's hard to know if possibly it's a little hungry or if it's bub.... But I will be patient, and I will feel it soon I'm sure..... In another few years, these few days/weeks of waiting for movement will seem like nothing, so I can cope with waiting. lol!


Preethi, I have headaches a fair bit too, usually a paracetamol is enough to get rid of them though, or at least drop them back to being easy to ignore. I CANNOT work very well if I have a headache, so while I'd rather not take too much pain killers, I sorta need it to function! I can generally get away with just one first thing in the morning if I wake up with a headache, and then possibly another in the evening so I can get to sleep (sleep is sorta necessary to being able to work too! lol) so it's not like I'm popping pills all the time..... :/

Oh, and looking forward to seeing updated pics of your new place and your bump!!! I'll try get a new bump pic this weekend...


Sarah; yay for booking everything! How exciting!!!! When do you leave?? And I can definitely understand that having all this other stuff takes the stress and focus off TTC, and I'm sure that with less worry and emotional stress in it, it'll probably happen much easier too!!! :)



ny, our nursery is pretty much fully kitted out now... lol!

The bassinet (it will go into our bedroom closer to the time. For now, we don't need to take up the room yet so it's sitting in the nursery!)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2036.jpg


The room, standing in the door way. Changing table in the window, armchair in the corner, there's a book shelf on the wall by my right arm just out of view too. 
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1186.jpg

And a better view of the cot.
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1091.jpg

We actually have a few more bits now, those pics were taken a while ago!!! lol


----------



## babyhopes2323

Nyp, i cant have a nursery because like i mentioned before we are in a one bed apt now and barely have space for ourselves, never mind another room, we are trying to get new wardrobes fitted in the living room to accommodate some of our stuff. i have no idea where we are going to put babys stuff, it is going to be very difficult, but we will have to manage until next year and we will have to move again after baby if space becomes too small, baby will be in our room itself and its stuff in the living room somewhere. 

flying, i have had such bad headaches, but i have willed myself not to take even a single paracetamol. i want to stay natural as much as i can, i already feel like i have so many complications, i want to try and steer away from any unwanted medicine , so i try and cure myself with sleep, tea, cold compress packs etc.

in my next post below, i will be sharing my bump pics and three pics of our new home, there isnt much to see in the bedroom so basically it is the balcony view and living room pics.

Sarah YAY for vegas !! i say enjoy it while you still can.. ive always wanted to go and now with a baby on the way, i dont think its going to be possible for a very long time ! hopefully you will fall pregnant on that trip ! and yes you are right, it is so nice to have something to look forward to !

flying, so excited for your anatomy scan in a few days !!!

the only thing i have to look forward to now, is my anatomy scan on the 7th, but i have 18 long days to go !!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Bump pics taken today at 17 + 3 :)
one pic of me and dh in the uk, our view from our balcony and one more bump pic coming in another post because you are only allowed 5 attachments in one post.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0479.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0500.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5









DSCF0501.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0502.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5









DSCF0503.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyhopes2323

the other bump pic
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0504.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Huggles

Sometimes lots of headaches can be caused by a lack of magnesium. Try taking a magnesium supplement, or even eating a banana a day - might help.

Nice pics babyhopes.

Awesome about vegas sarah! :happydance:

Flying - your nursery is looking really great!


----------



## babyhopes2323

awesome nursery flying.. i wish i could deck out one., i dont have a spare room for one though !


----------



## nypage1981

Cute nursery! I want one. Lol. Now I know i will hafta have one more baby. You know, just for the nursery. Bah. Kidding. I love the wall color in that room of yours!

Preethi your bump looks great and love the view! I don't have an extra room for baby either and its really bumming me out! I jusy wanna decorate a nursery so bad. Oh well, its very trivial when I think of the big picture. I am the same as you with taking meds. I get the headaches every other day and just suffer with them. I don't want to interfere and want to be able to feel if it is severe, or if doesn't go away on its own as that's a problem to get checked for. 

Huggles nice tip on bananas. Good thing I love them right now! I want like 2 a day when I buy them. How are you feeling! Headaches, sickness, cravings, tired, sore? Any complaints? 

Ivan going through another exhaustion stage. I cannot stay awake, and when I'm awake I am sooooooo tired. Ugh. Also, I heard on another thread that phases of headaches occur a lot of times around baby growth spurts, so that's kind of fun to think.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I didn't really have a problem with smoke at the casinos. We stayed at an amazing suite at the Aria and loved it but also paid a lot more than you guys are and had to eat out or have room service every meal. The food was fantastic though.
> 
> Honeymoon Album
> 
> The steaks and crabcakes meal at the very end was a gift from Mark's sister. That bill had to be over $100 with apple cider. A pizza was like $20.

lovely pics! I cant wait to see all that new city centre area, we were last there 2 or 3 years ago, and we'd been going once a year back then. we've stayed at a bunch of different hotels, we love the marriot as its a full one bedroom suite with kitchen, for so cheap! its right on the street next to the planet hollywood so very close to everything. the money we save I can use for shopping or gambling :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Yay for Vegas! When do you go? I want a babymoon so fricken bad, but too mug to buy so can't afford it. bummer! I can't wait to see some pics of Vegas you will hafta share! I forgot smoking was allowed in Vegas. So weird, I have not been anywhere you could smoke in years!

hey ny, we go the last week in july :happydance: I know its sooooo weird that people can smoke there, its ok if you are just walking through but if you end up sitting and gambling it can get quite smokey. I also love those massive strawberry daquiries you can buy, I dont drink usually but I do in vegas! so either way Im happy, Im either pregnant and ecstatic or I will enjoy vegas to the fullest!!


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Sarah; yay for booking everything! How exciting!!!! When do you leave?? And I can definitely understand that having all this other stuff takes the stress and focus off TTC, and I'm sure that with less worry and emotional stress in it, it'll probably happen much easier too!!! :)

Im really happy to have some other things to think about. and after the summer if nothing has happened I am going for help. someone in the over 35 folder was talking about her IUI and it sounds pretty cool as they can measure the follices and een your uterine lining.

I love your babs room!!! awww cant wait till theres a bab in the photo :cloud9::hugs: and I cant wait one day you will all be looking at my babs room photos...you will all stick around even if it takes me years wont you!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Sarah YAY for vegas !! i say enjoy it while you still can.. ive always wanted to go and now with a baby on the way, i dont think its going to be possible for a very long time ! hopefully you will fall pregnant on that trip ! and yes you are right, it is so nice to have something to look forward to !

that was exactly why I persuaded hubby to go....I was saying this is the perfect time for us to travel, before babies. But we are a bit broke right now, but I can always find the money (credit card!!). I also hope to take my family on a trip to Florida when they come but wont be booking that for a while.

LOVE the pics!!! your bump is soooo cute. Love the place, I cant believe you live there, it looks like a vacation resort, Im jealous!


----------



## Huggles

nypage1981 said:


> Huggles nice tip on bananas. Good thing I love them right now! I want like 2 a day when I buy them. How are you feeling! Headaches, sickness, cravings, tired, sore? Any complaints?


Nope, nothing really. I've had the odd headache, but i always suffer from a lot of headaches so relative to normal i've probably actually had fewer. I drink a paracetomol when i get them though as otherwise they become full blown migraines.
I don't really seem to ever get "pregnancy symptoms" as such. I do tend to get a thumping and sometimes racing heart, but that settles on it's own. Same happened last time. Dr says it's just because of the extra blood volume. But it can cause breathlessness when it happens. Then i just sit down and breath slowly until it passes. Other than that I might as well not even be pregnant for all my lack of symptoms.
It was the same last time though - my body just seems to cope pretty well with pregnancy (except for my cervix that is!).


----------



## nypage1981

Huggles I have been getting the heart racing too..almost turns into an anxiety attack i think? Ive never felt that way before and it happens often. I cant settle it down easily either. I didn't actually put this together with a pregnancy symptom but thank you for clarifying that it is. I was getting worried. Is it indicative of anything or completely normal? 

Seems your body is making up for the terrible time the cervix gives you! Guess if I were you i'd take the no symptoms because the stitching thing doesnt sound great. You have any pics of anything? I'd love to see some of S africa. I have heard its beautiful. Or your house, or bump, or anything! 

Sarah- I am so excited for you to go to vegas. I want to live vicariously through you now so take some pics. ALso, yep, love the huge margaritas/daquiris. Those big, tall glasses I assume you mean? One took me a whole day to drink and gave me gut rot but loved it! Nice how you can just walk the streets with one of those. Seeing any shows? Its nice you dont have to go out to eat for EVERY meal, with the kitchen. That is what we did in Disney. It saves a bit, and plus, I get sick of eating out for every time for a whole week. This way you can have some fruit and eggs and plain stuff sitting around too.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- I am so excited for you to go to vegas. I want to live vicariously through you now so take some pics. ALso, yep, love the huge margaritas/daquiris. Those big, tall glasses I assume you mean? One took me a whole day to drink and gave me gut rot but loved it! Nice how you can just walk the streets with one of those. Seeing any shows? Its nice you dont have to go out to eat for EVERY meal, with the kitchen. That is what we did in Disney. It saves a bit, and plus, I get sick of eating out for every time for a whole week. This way you can have some fruit and eggs and plain stuff sitting around too.

exactly, I find it hard eating out 3 times a day, so this way we can have breakfast and a light dinner in the apartment and have a lunch out somewhere. and yes I do mean those tall glasses! I get a freezy headache after a while and hubby finishes it!! I will see what shows are there, we usually go to something but sometimes we prefer to take the $100-$200 for tickets and go gamble instead. We've seen some neat things there though.....one year it was an Andre Agassi charity concert with a bunch of bands and another year it was the Radio Music Awards and so we went (both at MGM!). so hopefully there will be something :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol when my girlfriends and I went they dragged me along to "thunder down under" show....that was interesting!.:flasher::drunk: I was bummed we went in november and was pretty cold so no pool lying and suntanning. It surely will be hot when you go!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Lol when my girlfriends and I went they dragged me along to "thunder down under" show....that was interesting!.:flasher::drunk: I was bummed we went in november and was pretty cold so no pool lying and suntanning. It surely will be hot when you go!

LOL Ive seen the ad for that, looks sooooo cheezy!! were any of them hot??
we went in december once and surprised it was so cold. its going to be crazy hot in july :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Well Idk, they looked creepy to me. I guess they're all hot, but I think mostly gay as well! Lol. They pulled me up on stage as a part of their dirty show prop so that was humiliating. Specially since I was the one out of my friends who didn't want to go to this!


----------



## sherylb

We went in August and it was hot but it was a different hot than we are used to here in Texas so we didn't mind it. Here we have those temperatures with humidity so it makes it feel a lot hotter and you get sweaty. We didn't sweat in Vegas except for the time we took a cab to Treasure Island and figured out our tickets were for the wrong week so we walked back to the Aria. I grew to really appreciate the people selling water on the street though.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Well Idk, they looked creepy to me. I guess they're all hot, but I think mostly gay as well! Lol. They pulled me up on stage as a part of their dirty show prop so that was humiliating. Specially since I was the one out of my friends who didn't want to go to this!

omg now THAT is a photo I want to see!!
yeah in the poster they all look a little creepy, too perfect, no woman really likes that look!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yea sarah, the apartment i live in is nice but its really small; so im worried now about baby stuff,

your trip sounds so awesome. i cant wait for you to go and tell us how it was. im so jealous of your trip !!! wow and then florida too !! well think of it this way atleast its a fun way to pass your cycles and atleast you are not bumming at home depressed about it. and then when you least expect it, you will have your bfp and you will be super ecstatic about it !

ooh ny, thunder down under sounds interesting. it sounds fun with ozzie blokes !

i think ive always said i want to go to a chippendale club ! lol

hope all of you are doing well today. we managed to get dh a drawer set so he will be moving out of our closet and ill have the entire closet space to fill up with my clothes.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> We went in August and it was hot but it was a different hot than we are used to here in Texas so we didn't mind it. Here we have those temperatures with humidity so it makes it feel a lot hotter and you get sweaty. We didn't sweat in Vegas except for the time we took a cab to Treasure Island and figured out our tickets were for the wrong week so we walked back to the Aria. I grew to really appreciate the people selling water on the street though.

hey how about those men giving out 'escort' photos...hubby and I used to laugh at their tactics....they 'snap' the card to get the persons attention. we loved to walk past and not get fooled by the 'snapping'!!

I love the shopping there too, the outlet mall near the downtown area is good. last time hubby and I hired a car and drove around a bit. perhaps this time we will drive ourselves to grand canyon, do you know how long it takes?

a couple of years back we were in california for a week and we hired a convertable porsche for the day and drove down the pacific coast highway, visiting malibu and santa monica pier. hubby always thinks about that, but its bloody expensive to hire.


----------



## nypage1981

Yea we didn't get too many of those cards on the streets maybe cuz we were just girls? idk. We got TONS of VIP club cards, and free admission, and even club organizers giving us their numbers. We used a bunch of them and got VIP with no wait everywhere we went! Was fun:) I never actually did the nice tourist, sigh seeing stuff. Apparently we went there and partied too much to do that stuff. If i went again i'd for sure do all of that though without the club hopping. That was enough for one lifetime! 

I love California. Sigh. So much! Must get back there soon.


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- you may be sharing some of your closet space with the LO's clothes too! They acquire a lot of stuff. Im trying to figure out where to put it all as well. I've gotten rid of loads and loads of our clothes trying to make room. Im going to wear like the same thing every day to make room for baby!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yea well we figured we were going to get a baby drawer set to fit the baby stuff like clothes and bibs etc and then have it in the living room or our bedroom if we can fit it in.

the main problem in our room is our bed. it is a four poster king size 200 X 200 bed and mattress so it takes up a lot of space !

sarah , when are you going on your trip to vegas and how long is that going to be for?

hope the weather is nice for you there !


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL NY reminds me of a trip to New York I made with 3 girlfriends when I was 26. It was fleet week and we got up to no good the whole time! barely did any sightseeing, unless sailors are considered sights LOL :rofl: I LOVE a man in uniform so I was in heaven!!

preethi I am going the last week of july, we automatically get the place for a week but Im thinking we might stay 4 days in Vegas and a couple in LA. Its the desert so will be boiling hot! cant wait. Ive figured out I might be ovulating right around then if my cycle stays the same (but it will probably change)


----------



## Huggles

nypage1981 said:


> Huggles I have been getting the heart racing too..almost turns into an anxiety attack i think? Ive never felt that way before and it happens often. I cant settle it down easily either. I didn't actually put this together with a pregnancy symptom but thank you for clarifying that it is. I was getting worried. Is it indicative of anything or completely normal?
> 
> Seems your body is making up for the terrible time the cervix gives you! Guess if I were you i'd take the no symptoms because the stitching thing doesnt sound great. You have any pics of anything? I'd love to see some of S africa. I have heard its beautiful. Or your house, or bump, or anything!

the heart thing had me concerned last time as i wasn't expecting it and didn't know it was normal. I got to work one morning and after climbing the one flight of stairs to my office my heart started racing so fast. I took my pulse and counted 50 beats in 15 seconds! Then literally, in the space of one beat, it kind hesitated and went back to normal. It wasn't a gradual slowing or anything, it just literally goes from super fast to normal in the space of one beat. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen, maybe once or twice a week? Usually when i've climbed stairs or been walking a while (especially walking and talking at the same time). Basically things that require energy.
More normally and at rest i feel it thumping slightly harder than normal, but at a fairly normal pace.

I googled it last time as i was worried, and i discovered it's pretty common in pg due to increased blood volume (the heart must pump harder and faster to circulate all the blood).
I spoke to my gp today for a second opinion about my thyroid results and i randomly mentioned the thumping and racing heart and she confirmed that it's normal during pg and due to increased blood volume, so that also put my mind at ease a lot.

When it races badly i have to just stop what i'm doing and sit very still (not even talk) and focus on breathing slowly and deeply and then it normally goes back to normal in a minute or two.


----------



## Huggles

re photo's - here's the view from my office window.
Will see if i can post some more interesting pics tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







16052011.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4









16052011001.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nypage1981

Luckily I've got a big bedroom but 3 large, full dressers in it so not much space left. 

Sarah, I so hope you are ovulating on the trip. Vacation sex while buzzed is the best so that may be the ticket:) Sailors week sounds very fun in new York! I love my young memories. Sigh. 

Thanks huggles. Mine isn't too often either but it can happen when I'm not even moving so hate that. What kind of office do you work in? Do you plan to go back post baby or stay home?


----------



## Huggles

i have to go back post baby as we can't survive on one salary and there's no such thing as unemployment benefits etc here. No work means no pay and very few families in SA can manage on just one salary. So back to work it'll be. I'm just glad that i'm permanent staff now (as of the beginning of this month) because that means i get 4 months fully paid maternity leave. Last year i was still on contract so would have been 4 months unpaid which would have been tough.

Not sure what you mean by what kind of office. I'm an admin officer, so it's just a small office in a building, with a computer, desk, chair and filing cabinet. But i like it. We just moved buildings last week. My previous view was the parking lot!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm jealous of all the chat about vacations! lol. I've only ever once been out of NZ, and that was only a hop 'across the ditch' to Australia! Me and hubby did drive around the south island of NZ for our honey moon, and that was awesome... but I'd love to visit places overseas one day.... one day probably means when we're retired or something! lol!!!


19 weeks!! :D


----------



## Huggles

Congrats on 19 weeks flying!


----------



## Huggles

My 'bump' pics so far - there really isn't a bump there yet. Think that in the 10+3 one i was just not sucking my tummy in as much as i should have been.

3.5 hours til my scan!
 



Attached Files:







5 week bump cropped.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1









10+3 bump cropped.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









13 week bump cropped.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## flyingduster

Oooh, good luck for your scan Huggles!!! And cute pics!!! I'll try get a pic tomorrow...


----------



## MummyCat

Flying your nursery is so cute!! Congrats on 19 weeks!! Not long till your scan now!!

Huggles.. love your view!! and fab bump pics!! :D Good luck today!! :flower:

Hope everyone else is good?? We've had a string of visitors this week, all friends popping over with their kiddies for a coffee and catch up! I made a blueberry cheesecake for today... though left it to cool in the oven too long and it cracked! :grr: but besides it's large cracks, it tastes pretty good... so I'll def do the blueberry version again! :D 

We have a PACKED weekend of entertaining, two braai's (BBQ's) with 4 friends on Sat and 3 friends on Sunday! I'm so excited!! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks for the advice on the bananas huggles .x

Congrats on 19 weeks flying ! gosh next week you will be halfway through your pregnancy. you have already started on your fifth month.

sarah, that sounds good about your trip, hopefully you will be oving around that time and not too tired to BD . it is so damn hot here. its around 40 degrees now.


----------



## babyhopes2323

have a fun time mummy ! sounds like youve got your weekend all planned out !

nice bump pics huggles.


----------



## Huggles

Had a really great scan today. Everything measured perfectly, and now baby is measuring two days ahead :D
But just basically everything is looking really good and my mind has been put at ease about one or two things i was concerned about.
All in all a really good day.

And we're having another boy! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.JPG
File size: 134.4 KB
Views: 4









full body.JPG
File size: 132 KB
Views: 4









Heart beat.JPG
File size: 116.2 KB
Views: 3









lovely lips.JPG
File size: 133.6 KB
Views: 3









it's a boy!.JPG
File size: 141.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyhopes2323

congratulations on the scan and wow you're having another boy !! you so deserve this more than anything.

glad its worked out this way for you. xxx


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo for it being another boy! Hopefully they will schedule my scan at my appointment next week and not wait till my 20 weeks appointment to schedule.


----------



## sarahincanada

flying happy 19 weeks!!! are you half way now? Im not sure what is the official number

huggles first thing I see when I come on this thread is a gorgeous profile pic of your bubs!!! :cloud9: how beautiful, and a boy too. Im very happy that its all going well for you. :hugs: love the other photos too, its so interesting that is the view you see everyday.

mummy enjoy your weekend of entertaining! its a long weekend here but we arent doing too much, just things around the house. next weekend is our 9 year of meeting anniversary, hubby was thinking of a little weekend away in niagara or over the border in buffalo, new york, but I reminded him that his parents are away so cannot babysit the dogs. :dohh:

Ive been having some weird cramping, I wonder if my ovulation will be early this month. Got my ov tests in the mail today so will be starting testing today. Temp went way down today so its gearing up, if you look its happened earlier than last month so Im hoping it happens earlier :happydance: had my last reflexology today so that was 4 this month, hope it gets my body ready to pop out a nice big egg :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

fx'd this is your month sarah! :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

I was just looking at my chart, the last month when my temp was this low I ovulated 2 days later. if I ovulate 2 days from now thats CD13.....so far Ive ovulated twice on CD13 and the other months have been CD16/17. I know I cant go by a single temp, Im just hoping it happens soon! I thought I was a little 'wet' yesterday too


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> fx'd this is your month sarah! :dust:

its funny when someone says that I think to myself 'nah I bet it wont be' as Im so used to it not being, but one of these months will be my month, who knows which! I hope soon, as Im getting bored of talking about TTCing and want to talk about babies :cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

man Im having crazy cramps, it feels like someone is poking me up there, similar to my sono :shrug: I cant remember feeling this before ovulation but I will have to remember this for next time.
sorry for all the posts I keep thinking of things lol


----------



## flyingduster

omg Huggles, YAY for another boy!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D

And Sarah, GOOD LUCK! FX for a lovely big fat egg being prepared and that's why the weird cramps! lol. Goooooooo super-sperm! lol

And because gestation is a 4-week-long window (38-42 weeks), 'halfway' can be anywhere from 19-21 weeks! I'm saying 20 weeks is halfway though, cos it's easier. And it's a 'milestone' number too. lol! But yes, I could be halfway now if I was to birth at 38 weeks.... Usually first timers go later rather than earlier though!! So we'll see...


Omg, I was just on facebook and a friend posted her weekly update; 30 weeks! sheesh! She only has 10 weeks to go!!! She announced her pregnancy about a month before I GOT preg, so it's always felt like she should be closer to my time than she is. lol! Just a bit weird thinking she'll be a mum in only a couple of months now... October still seems soooooo far away to me, but I realise it'll sneak up sooooo fast! eeep!

I have the day off today, and tomorrow (omg, two-day weekend! YAY!!!) and then monday I'm working until around lunch time and then have my scan at 3pm!! Mum (and my little sister) has the whole day off and they're coming down for the scan, so will be a very fun day. :D


Ugh. I have an annoyingly ticklish throat right now though! Hubby had a cough the other week, but his was chesty. Mine is not at ALL chesty, it's all sitting high in my throat, and it's driving me MAD at night!!! I don't want to take any cough medicine (they all say to speak to your doctor if you're pregnant... Cos they thin mucus...) so I'm going to see if I can find some lozenges that are safe so they might soothe my throat a bit... 

But otherwise all is well. The sun is shining for a change, and while it's cool, it's lovely and calm! I'm off to pick up my horse float that's been sitting in a paddock unused for far too long. I'll see if I can get it warrented next week, register it again, and then once I've moved my boy to his new home I'll probably sell it. Bit of a waste when I hardly ever use it any more, and we could use the money on other things!!! lol

I couldn't get a very good pic with me sucking my tummy in; the lighting was weird this morning (I think I normally do it in the evening...) so I did what I said I wouldn't do, and lifted my shirt! lol. I am wearing my belly band though so it doesn't actually look as bad as I thought it would...
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2144-1.jpg
The angle of the top distorts it a bit, I've not got quite that much of a bump if I really suck in, but it's certainly growing too! :D


And you know I keep saying that if I relax my tummy, that because of my weight, I look like I'm nearly full term already? Here, I got a pic:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2143-1.jpg

!!!!!!!!! :o


----------



## Huggles

i can't see the pics flying as i'm on my phone and it's decided it's only loading the words now. But will check them later!

For your throat - honey often soothes a tickly throat. Either just eat a teaspoonful, or otherwise try warming some orange juice and add a teaspoon of honey and drink.
I make a homemade hot toddy for that, but it involves rooibos which i don't think you have. But warm orange juice with honey added should help nicely.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, i know you feel quite dejected about the whole ttcing thing especially when it takes a long time and god knows ive felt like giving up many a times and have had massive arguments with dh over it too. i do totally understand how you feel and im not going to say chin up and stuff, because anyone can say that, but i am instead going to say that i am whole heartedly praying you get your bfp soon so that you dont have to go through these horrible feelings because i am only too well aware of them. xxx :hugs:

nice pics flying. defo nice bump there ! :thumbsup: you know your scan on monday.. is that your anomaly scan? or just a general check up? if it is your anomaly , do let us know what they do and how it is conducted.. i cant wait for mine, i know they say its the big one with the radiologist, just dont know what to expect.

wow 19 weeks already, so excited for you..

:hugs: to all of you, hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Huggles

The anomaly scan is very similar to the NT scan. They check all the measurements and that everything is there. They check that you can see the midline between the two halves of the brain, they check that the heart has 4 chambers and is pumping correctly, they check that the bladder fills up which indicates that the kidneys are functioning correctly, they measure the femur bones, they check the nose bone, they check there are 10 fingers and 10 toes. I think that's mostly it, although i might have forgotten one or two measurements. Oh, and they measure pretty much every part of the baby.

Not sure if it's the same there as here, but the scan lasts anywhere from 30-45 minutes as there is a lot to check. But it's great seeing your baby for so long!


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks for the detailed explanation huggles !! i did end up googling it and youtubing one video too, it is very detailed in and is nice to see your baby for so long. cant wait ! x


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

flying love the bump!! its definitely looking like a lovely pregnancy bump :thumbup: so next week we will have your half way there party. its crazy how fast it goes.

preethi, I know a lot of you remember how it feels as a lot of you were TTCing quite a while before you joined my thread. I dont feel that anxious or stressed, more so losing interest if that makes sense? We started 'trying' last february, even though a lot of months we didnt BD around the right times as I wasnt tracking things so it doesnt really count, but its still a long time to be waiting. Im not very good with things that take ages, I lose interest quickly! thats why ive never been able to lose weight, I find I dont see results as quickly as Id like and then give up. obviously Im not giving up but Im a bit fed up of talking about TTCing and waiting, so for the most part Im just hear to follow you guys through your pregnancies :thumbup:

well I have egg white cm today, as it stretched in my fingers, so ov should be soon right? Im really hoping that I ovulate tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

funnily enough my FF page had the following info for today

"As estrogen levels begin to increase you can observe changes in your cervical fluid. The most typical pattern shows cervical fluid changing from dry, to sticky, then to creamy then to watery or like eggwhite. Your own pattern may vary. Watery or egg white cervical fluid is considered the most fertile because sperm can survive in it for up to several days while waiting for an egg to be released at ovulation."

last month I recorded watery then egg white on the day of ovulation. Ive only really noticed wetness 2 days ago but didnt check, and then creamy yesterday and egg white today as I checked and it stretches.

dew you should be back from vacation this weekend, hope you had a nice time! I think you will be in the last week of the 2WW so keeping my fingers crossed for you, you getting a BFP would really boost my mood!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah ,good luck let the bd begin:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Huggles

It sure does sound like you're about to ov! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Huggles congrats!! We are both team blue! 

Sarah- sounds like a really good ovulation this month with the pain and CM. Really got my hopes going for you. 

Flying- great bump you got going there! 

Hope eeryone is well. I woke up feeling aweful today, guess yesterday I overdid it. Time to go be pampered on the couch:) Well, maybe not, OH is painting our room so he is sorta busy.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah very excited, does completely sound like ov cm. thats how its supposed to be and i guess you have it ! so go on super sperm !
yea i get quite frustrated and tired and sometimes i think of giving up but i think im too adamant and hot headed to give up easily. im glad that you are not taking it too badly and are holding yourself together. i tend to become a wreck easily .

hope everyone is doing good. NY , i totally feel you on what youre saying. this morning i woke at 10:20 or 11am, massive backache and i was so not well, ended up sleeping on the couch again for a couple of hours with a hot water bag !

take all the rest you can. !


----------



## sarahincanada

man its hot here! makes me so sleepy, hubby and I went out for lunch and we had the top down on the car and so the heat makes me sleepy! should be tidying the house but instead Im lying in bed on the laptop :haha:

I think we are going to BD tonight, just incase I get a smiley face tomorrow. last month I got my smiley face and ovulated the same day according to temps, so thats not much of a window. and if I dont get the smiley tomorrow I will probably keep BDing till we do. We are really enjoying the :sex: so its all good!!

I have to remember to ask my FS about these kind of pains, it feels like when she stuck up the catheter thingy for my sono...like a sharp shotting pain from cervix to uterus, not so much around the ovaries. I cant remember having these, another one for the book!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

awww when I scan the page from top to bottom its so amazing to see 3 beautiful baby scans, and to think we started the year not knowing what was going to happen. anytime I feel down I just think to myself that any month could be my month.

remind me everyone how long were you trying, from first month to BFP?


----------



## sherylb

We were NTNP in October. We didn't actively start trying until the cycle before my :bfp:.


----------



## Huggles

i think we NTNP'd in november and december (we weren't really planning to try yet, but then dh started trying and i was still avoiding important days, but there was no protection involved and might have accidentally bd'ed on a day or two we shouldn't have). Then we started TTC in january. AF arrived next month (feb 17th) and then got my bfp in march. So we were properly TTC for 2 cycles.

I think last time was 3 cycles, but i'm not sure exactly when i started ov'ing again as i had been on depo injection and only just gotten af back when we started ttc, but my cycles were very irregular the first 3 months. First proper cycle (28 or 30 days, i forget) was when i got my bfp, but i'm not sure, i might have been ov'ing before that. 

I don't temp or opk or anything, just guess according to cm and we :sex: a lot.


----------



## sherylb

Huggles how did I not know we were both products of depo?? Seems like something that would have come up in all these months.


----------



## Huggles

yea, i was on it for about 3.5 years. Had my last shot end dec 2008. Should have had the next one march 2009 but never went. AF only returned in sept 09. Fell pg new years 2009/2010.
It worked pretty well for me, i never really had any problems on it. I had to use it as i was on epilepsy meds at the time and they counteract contraceptive pill so that would have been useless. So depo was my only real option which suited me fine as it was really cheap and i only had to remember to get it once every 3 months.


----------



## sherylb

I was on it for a little more than 4 years. I have heard some really terrible stories of problems conceiving after depo so I am glad we are both success stories. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

I was NTNP for a year with a loss in 09, then actively TTC for another year. So I would say 2 years for me.


----------



## flyingduster

I was on depo years ago, for about 2 years I got it, but then was off it for around 3-4 years before we started TTC so I don't really count it as affecting me by then! It took me a good year to have regular cycles back after stopping depo tho!!!

But anyway, we were NTNP for maybe 6 months or so before actively TTC. We tried going purely by dates and CM for 2 months, and then I started temping, and on the 4th cycle of actively TTC we got our BFP... It felt like forever though! lol.

It all sounds positive for you Sarah! GOOD LUCK!





Guess what!!!! I'm feeling MOVEMENT!!!!!!! omg! It's definite flutters with the odd kick. Only veeeeeeeery sporadic, but it's been three times now I've felt it that it was definitely NOT hunger rumbles or anything but weird wee flutters.... :wohoo: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Huggles

oh wow that's awesome flying!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, i was never on the pill or any kind of contraceptive even before the wedding, we only used condoms in the first two and half months of knowing each other,. after the wedding in dec 09, i tried the pill for literally three days and threw up, it didnt suit me, so i cant say i was on the pill. basically from jan 2010, we started Bding like the way you are supposed to when you try, but i never checked my cycles or temp or ewcm or anything, just bd whenever we felt like it, and then by september i started getting so frustrated because it had been 6 months and no luck plus we were normal and healthy. so i started getting checked etc, mind you all this time, we were on and off on holidays to different countries etc . and then when i came back from italy in jan, i was admitted with food poisoning again , i was quite ill in 2010. and then next month, got my bfp. feb 2011 . i would say a whole year, but dh thinks we started seriously only after sept.

sorry for the long story, but i was trying to remind myself ! mind you in this whole ttcing process, weve had such a bumpy tough ride, and i forced dh to get tested in january like he had promised and by the time we got the results, i didnt know i had conceived already.


FX'd you dont take too long and good luck with the BDing !!!

Flying !! thats awesome news. im so happy for you !!! :happydance:

by the way ladies, are any of you planning on going to prenatal classes|?

dh has totally agreed to come with me so im very glad, but here its around 25 weeks that they recommend starting, so im going to be starting by the 18th of july, for one month, once a week for two hours in the evenings at the dubai london clinic, classes are taken by this midwife louise. and they do charge you 1200/- dhs, it is for a whole month, basically four classes , two hours each.

any of you planning on going for anything as such|?


----------



## Huggles

i haven't decided yet for this pg, but i suspect we will.
Last time we went, but only got to two classes and then my waters broke and jarrod was born, so we never finished the course. Which is why i suspect we'll go again - to finish the course.
I think ours was 6 classes, but i can't quite remember, also about 2 hours each time. I think it's really good to go, especially with your first. I'm just hesitant as i don't feel like explaining myself if people ask if this is my first baby/pg as it's not really, but i don't have a baby at home.


----------



## flyingduster

We intend to do classes... which reminds me that I need to sort those out soon!!!


----------



## nypage1981

I thought classes were worthless back then so can't imagine now with the information so freely on the internet that they would be much more helpful. Maybe you guys will feel differently.

I'm c section so don't hafta do any of that anywa! Woohoo!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

just popping on to say hi before Im knowing to work out then tidy up the house. not sure if I will get a smiley face today or if it will be CD16 again...my temps are practically the same as last month so we will see. probably going to just BD every night anyway as we are enjoying it :thumbup:

thanks for all the info on how long you were TTC, so we have some long timers and then some short timers too! I really have to think that I am starting again, I probably wasnt going to get pregnant with my polyp so I have only had 1 cycle. Its just annoying when you know you BD'd at the exact right time and nothing. you think how is this month going to be any different, but one month will be.

dew how was your trip?? I look back and you havent updated your temps so wondering where you are in your cycle.


----------



## Huggles

nypage1981 said:


> I thought classes were worthless back then so can't imagine now with the information so freely on the internet that they would be much more helpful. Maybe you guys will feel differently.
> 
> I'm c section so don't hafta do any of that anywa! Woohoo!

The classes aren't only for natural birth - they're not like the movies show, all about the breathing etc. Not here at least. Here there is like one session when they explain natural birth (thankfully that's the one i did make it to!), and i think one where they talk about c-sections and epidurals and stuff. And the others are about how to care for your newborn - cleaning the cord, changing nappies, breastfeeding, etc. That's the bit i would like to go for. Not for me so much as i already know most of it (worked in a daycare centre for 7 years and have looked after various babies etc through my life), but i want to go for dh so that he can learn those things as i think it would be really good for him.


----------



## flyingduster

SCAN DAY!!!! Ok so it's 7am right now and my scan isn't until 3pm, but it's TODAY!!!! :D


----------



## Huggles

yay for scan day flying! Enjoy!


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> SCAN DAY!!!! Ok so it's 7am right now and my scan isn't until 3pm, but it's TODAY!!!! :D

its still sunday here so I was like huh??!!!! have fun and cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## sarahincanada

huggles good luck tomorrow with your stitch :hugs: hope you can come and update us soon after.


----------



## NDH

Wow there's a lot to catch up on - I haven't been on here properly in a while!

Happy scan day Flying - not long now!

This will just be a short post as everything I read is pretty much gone from my head already, but I hope all is well with everyone. Sarah, any sign of ov yet? I'm cheering you and Dew on!


----------



## Huggles

thanks sarah. Will probably only be able to update you when i get home on tues afternoon (your tues morning) as i doubt there is free wifi at the hospital and my phone's internet is so rubbish it's impossible to get onto bnb.


----------



## sherylb

Waiting to hear from flying....


----------



## NDH

Oh yes - congrats Huggles on a boy!


----------



## flyingduster

lol!!! I'm home, I'm going to have to get hubby to wrangle the dvd onto youtube though! lol. But yup, all is well, bub is growing and looking good. Wasn't wriggling as much today, just little leg & hand movements really, not the squirming all over the place like last time!!! Also my placenta is right across the front of my uterus, which is why it's taking so long to feel anything; it's buffering any feelings still!! 

But anyway, very very cool. So happy!!! 

Didn't really get any good pics though, I got some, but none are very good... It wasn't co-operating! lol We stuck to our word and didn't find out the gender though. Goooo team yellow! :D


Will sort pics & video soon.


----------



## Huggles

glad the scan went well flying! You have a lot of self control to remain team yellow!


----------



## flyingduster

lol, wasn't hard, I told her right at the start we didn't want to know so we never got tempted by being asked! lol.

Good luck for your stitch Huggles!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Ok, so haven't got the dvd sorted yet, but here are some pics...

a foot:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/foot.jpg

an arm and hand:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Clipboard04-3.jpg

head on the right, spine along the back and ribs
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Clipboard03-3.jpg

Now the face pics were at a really bad angle, it's head is turned away a bit.

Here is a normal one, top of the head to the right, it's face is pointing down to the bottom, and turned to the back a bit. You can see the hollows of the eyes, a slight outline of a nose near the bottom, and the line that is the mouth...
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Clipboard02-5.jpg

This one is a 3D pic, and it's turned so it's up the right way, but bub has turned even further away! It's facing towards the right (sorta) 
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Clipboard05-2.jpg


And cute lil 3D legs & crossed feet. lol
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Clipboard06-1.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhhh....happy scan day flying!!! Lovely pics of little one, congrats on feeling the movement and fabulous bump pics!! :dance:

Huggles good luck for today!!! :flower:

Sarah..HOPE you catch that egg this cycle! :dust: I hope Dew is back soon!

Nikki... we did antenatal course with Lottie... it was fabulous, was 8 sessions (2 hours each) and covered everything baby related... only one session did we touch on breathing techniques. we covered birth, c-section and natural (and what things like forceps and ventouse) breastfeeding, bottle feeding, parenting styles... trying to open up discussion between the couple about what they feel about certain things... co-sleeping, leaving baby to cry etc.. basically stuff we'd never thought about, but good to see how each of us felt about it BEFORE the baby arrived. Then there was washing baby and changing nappies (what to expect in the nappies... ie, change of poo colour and consistency as baby meconium is out the system etc) how to hold baby, tips and techniques for keeping baby's environment as comfortable as possible.. ie.. how to swaddle/white noise etc etc... so yeah... pretty much covered EVERYTHING

We wont be going on the the course again. We still remember pretty much all of it! 

:hi: to everyone and hope you're all well! We had a great weekend and only plans today are to go shopping for art supplies for Lottie! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay flying, nice pics and so glad everything went well. so was this your anatomy scan|? im guessing so.. should be nice to see bubs for 30 mins long !! and wow hats off to you for being patient and staying on team yellow. i cant wait for my scan in the next two weeks to try and find out the gender !


huggles, hope the CCl goes well and let us know how you get on when you are finished!

mummy, its nice that they covered all those topics, im hoping they do the same for me., i know that you start those classes a little after 24 weeks here..

sarah, hope you catch that eggy and that everything is fine at your end. where is dew\? thought you said she was due back from her vacation.

AFM, just got bad back aches and some abdominal pain that seems to wear me out quite easily. i tend to get so tired and feel heavy in my abdomen as though im about to come on with AF.

time is passing so slowly, can wait for 20 weeks and a proper seriously big bump.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Huggles

Been to the gynae this morning. All still looks good - he even reconfirmed that it is definitely a boy. Could see it even on his u/s machine which is nowhere near as good as the one used at the NT scan.

He told me that he has moved my surgery slightly later this afternoon as he's doing a c-section first. That's not too bad, just means i have to be hungry/thirsty for longer :(

Then we did all the pre-admission stuff and came back home. Going back in about an hour to book in. Didn't feel like lying there with nothing to do but worry so chose to come home instead so i would at least have bnb to keep me occupied :D

My poor tummy is grumbling already and i still have to wait about another 6 hours or so before i can eat :(


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh poor you. i hate surgeries for this one sole reason. surely because youre pregnant, they shouldnt make you starve on an empty stomach, its after all a cervical surgery so why should you go empty stomach?

congrats again on the boy confirmation,. i would love a blue bump !!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay 18 weeks for me today !! but still a very long time to go,. im so impatient and time seems to be going so slow !!


----------



## sarahincanada

oh no huggles, I was just going to post that Im thinking about you and hopefully its all over then read you had to wait, thats annoying. When I had my polyp removal I had to wait till 3pm for my surgery and I was starving!

I meant to ask you about the surgery....if you are not eating or drinking that sounds like general anesthesia but I didnt know they could do that when pregnant so interested to know about it. Will wait to hear from you tomorrow :flower:

flying love the pics! love the feet and the one where he/she is looking to the side. I would also like to stay on team yellow but I wonder if it would drive me crazy not to know! 

preethi happy 18 weeks! wow thats amazing! I hope your pregnancy is an easy one of the rest of the time, you have had quite a lot of things going on :hugs:

I havent got a smiley face yet but my temps are practically the same as last month so assuming it will be wednesday, CD16. We've been Bding every night, I looked back on my sheets and realized that I often BD the day before smiley face but not 2 days before. My window of LH surge to ovulation seems small (ovulate the same day as smiley) so I thought perhaps Im not getting enough sperm up there days before.
So this month decided to do every day...hubby has great sperm so why not. He was exhausted yesterday after working in the garden all day and said he felt he didnt ejaculate that much, but I could feel it so its all good, it only takes one! if it doesnt work then next month Im doing every other day (although I always panic around ovulation and want to do more, but if it doesnt work this month I will try something different)


----------



## babyhopes2323

you go for it sarah !!! wow dont know how you have the energy for everyday.. that is just blowing my mind off. i couldnt handle everyday, i would end up too sore and too bored !! but hey if you guys are enjoying it.. then why not !!

but ive read some contradictory articles about bding everyday and how sperm quantity is reduced if you bd everyday, dont know how true it is, thats why they say every other day to replenish the sperm, but hey, what the heck, if it work it works huh !

FX'D for those super sperm xxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah get some mornings in there! Morning sperm is best and healthiest. Try that. Hoping for your turn finally!

Mummy And huggles-yes our parenting classes were all that stuff too. I guess I just thought a lot was common knowledge for me so was kinda bored and wasted money. They do also teach you a lot about baby care in the hospital though and that stuff is more helpful because baby is already there and can be applied! Wonder if my oh will need a class since it's his first baby. I could just teach him I'm sure. 

Huggles good luck at your surgery. It's going to be a great help to your baby!

I have 20 week scan on June 1! So nervous.


----------



## sherylb

Update from Huggles journal that she FBed someone:



> just out of surgery. So far so good. Op went well. Got mild cramping, but not too bad - just feels like my bladder is super full but it's not. Got a bit of spotting too but the dr said those are both normal and to be expected. Now just waiting for supper in half an hour LoL.
> Now to just hope for an uneventful night.


----------



## flyingduster

Yay, well I'm so glad huggles is doing ok!!! :)


Baby; yup it was the anomaly scan, and it did take a good half hour or so! She measured everything. Measured around the head and the waist and did heaps around the heart, checked the kidneys and pointed out that the bladder (which was full so at least one of the kidneys must be working! lol.) Measured the femurs (just over 3cm! heh) and checked hands and feet and the lenses in the eyes and all sorts. A lot of it was around the heart, as it was laying in a bad position for most of it and she kept trying to get a better view until it finally rolled over a bit! lol. She put it into 3D a few times too, and seeing the wee legs wriggle about in 3D was neat! And the face; a hand kept coming up in the way half the time! haha.


Congrats on 18 weeks!!! woooot!!


Sarah, I told the sonographer right at the start we don't want to know the gender, so there was never any temptation! I am so determined to not know that I think I'd have resisted if she'd asked, but I removed that temptation anyway! lol!!! And now it's done I don't need to worry about it and can be happy staying team yellow! haha.

Good luck for a great O and loads of super sperm ready and waiting for the egg!!!! FX!!


I hope everyone is doing well? Dew; we miss you! Come back!!! haha. 


Ugh, I threw up again this morning, 5th time now. lol! It was on a TOTALLY empty stomach too, so there was nothing to come up but some bile. ew. It was because of my coughing that it happened though, gawd I'm sick of this ticklish throat!!!! :( It's keeping me up at night and made me throw up this morning, and it's driving me mad in general... Ugh. But ya know, despite feeling like crap; I have a growing baby inside me! omg!!!! :D lol


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi yes at lot of people say about the every other night thing been better, but Ive read that if your partner has a good sperm count then every day is fine too. theres obviously less volume when you are doing it every night but Im sure theres still millions of sperm in each one. if it doesnt work Im trying every other night, at least Im changing it up!!

NY I didnt know that about morning sperm! my hubby always wakes up wanting it so I will switch to a few mornings then, thanks! we rarely in the morning so perhaps thats the key! we are already doing some doggy style after your suggestion lol

flying I love how you are still amazed to be growing a baby, its so cute! I will be exactly the same and wont quite believe it till I give birth!!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks for the update on huggles sheryl! hope she gets lots of rest


----------



## mcreamy

I-am 26 just started trying, this will be my first month trying...baby dust to all of us


----------



## sarahincanada

I just got my smiley face!! CD14, thats a new one. Im having some twinges in my ovaries so we will see if my temp rises tomorrow or the next day. Im glad that we BD'd a lot in the past few days, the rest is up to nature! [-o&lt;


----------



## sherylb

Great news Sarah!

I made the chicken pot pie recipe I made about 2 weeks ago but split it into 3 loaf pans because it makes so much food for the 2 of us. Then I have dinner for 2 more days in the freezer. I hope they turn out as good as the original one.


----------



## NDH

Hooray for a smiley Sarah! First time for a smiley on CD 14 so maybe it will be the lucky cycle?!

Huggles, glad to hear through Sheryl that your surgery went well. 

Welcome mcreamy!


----------



## flyingduster

woooot Sarah! Smiley is awesome, now to BD some more and keep tabs on those temps! GOOD LUCK!!!! Goooooooooooooooooooooooooo :spermy:


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> I just got my smiley face!! CD14, thats a new one. Im having some twinges in my ovaries so we will see if my temp rises tomorrow or the next day. Im glad that we BD'd a lot in the past few days, the rest is up to nature! [-o&lt;

That is great news Sarah,good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying.. its nice to have 30 min scans isnt it !! i am so impatient i tried ot move my scan forward by one day but the time i wanted was not available so guess i will have to stick to the 7th of june.. yay for our 19 + weeks !!

sarah, fx'd for your smiley face and dh's super sperm !!

AFM, from the last few days ive been having the odd sharp shooting pains all the way from way down below to my abdomen. ive read they could be round ligament pains and normal stretching pains, but wow are they painful, i keep confusing certain flutters or vibrations for movements. i dont think i will be able to feel it for a while but hoping i do so soon, ive been trying to keep my palm on my belly to feel for something, but nothing as of now, but sometimes when im walking or sitting i feel very very very slight flutters, not good enough to say they are proper movements because i dont know what proper movements feel like !!

lol hope everyone else is doing ok.. xxx

:hugs: to all of you. x


----------



## Huggles

i'm back! :D

thanks for updating sheryl :thumbup:

i've written a full update in my journal if anyone is interested - i'm on my phone so can't cope and paste and i'm too lazy to retype it all. But, in short, it went really well.

Sarah - it was indeed general anaesthetic. My gynae said they use a very specific anaesthetic during pg. :shrug:
it was also fairly quick, think i was only unconscious for 30 min.

Babyhopes - they had to starve me because of the anaesthetic. I ate breakfast and then only ate again at supper. They pumped me full of fluids and stuff during the anaesthetic tho to make up for lack of food.

Sarah - re bd'ing ever day - the month we fell pg we were bd'ing every 12-18 hours. It definitely decreased the volumn of semen deposited, but i got pg!

Can't remember if there was anything else i meant to comment on. Sorry if i forgot something.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

just popping on here to say hi before I get ready to leave the house. so please take a look at my temp, do you think I ovulated yesterday? temp is up quite a bit this morning. if so that means I ovulated the same day as my smiley again. We BD'd a lot so Im happy with our attempt. We even managed this morning :happydance: the amount of semen is definitely smaller when you are going every day, but Im sure its still millions. Huggles thats great to know, how many sessions did you get in before you ovulated? fingers crossed its my month! this is the first time we have BDd 4 straight days before ovulation so [-o&lt; everything else alligns this month [-o&lt;

huggles great to hear everything went well, do you have to rest for a certain amount of time now? will read your journal when I get back. :flower:

flying when are you half way there, must be around now!!!! amazing :cloud9:

I cant wait for you all to get massive bumps and kicking babies!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

I just looked at my chart overlay and I would say I did ovulate yesterday then, as my temp has gone up to roughly the same temp as it did after ovulation last month :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

sarah - yay for lots of bd'ing before ov'ing! :happydance:
will have to check my ttc journal later when i'm on my laptop to see how many sessions we got in before ov.

Re resting - i'm on bed rest for the rest of the week.


----------



## flyingduster

Wooot Huggles, I'm just about to go read your journal for the full update! heh. Glad you're back and feeling ok! Now onwards and upwards aey!!!


haha Baby, you don't have long to wait for the scan hun! Be patient and enjoy it. And I'd say the flutters are probably movement, you're a lot skinnier than me so will feel them sooner!!! Also my placenta is anterior (right across the front) muffling all my bubs movements still, so couple that with a fat layer, it'll take me a lot longer to get proper kicks coming through!!!! haha. 


Sarah! YAY! It is looking good isn't it! Another couple of days of your temp going up and FF will confirm for you. FX!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

lol did i mention my placenta was anterior and low lying ? im sure i wont feel flutters for a while too, i remember reading on the anterior thing a long time ago !xx

Fx'd for you sarah, hope everyone else is good

glad your op was a success huggles x


----------



## Dew

Hey All :hi:

I am back from vacation!!! It was great :happydance: I will read what I missed last week, then write again. Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah... chart is looking good hun!! :dance: Fab that you've had so much :sex: here's hoping it's time for you to be pregnant!! :flower:

Flying OMG... you're half way tomorrow!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Preethi.. I had an anterior placenta with Lottie, so I didn't feel kicks until 21 weeks!! It may not take that long for you though!! 

Dew...welcome back hun!! :flower: How was your trip??? xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks mummy, that is reassuring ! :hugs:

flying.half way tomorrow !!! yay !!!

AFM, ive been having such bad pains today, im off to see the doc tomorrow in this clinic close to my house, my pains have been quite bad and i get shooting pains way down below, just going to get checked before my 20 week appointment.

just want to be reassured the pains are normal.


dew, welcome back !! we missed you xxx

hope everyone is doing well. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls-

preethi let us know what they say good luck! Im sure its normal, we are getting big really fast right at this stage and just think- your uterus is getting to be the size of a grapefruit or cantelope right now and baby is that of a sweet potato! Theres a lotta growing in there. 

Dew welcome back to MN junky weather. You missed all the tornadoes we had here. Sheesh, was crazy weather weekend. Hope you got some nice sun down there. 

Hello to everyone else! 

My baby has been fluttering off of my bladder lately and it quickly makes me feel like im going to pee but I love it! I feel it every so often in there and love that. 

We are tearing down walls and stuff in our bedroom and bathroom starting tomorrow so not sure if i'll be on here at all. I am supposed to go somewhere to get away from the construction per my OH's instructions.....we will see where I end up! We were tearing carpet up last weekend in our bedroom and at the edge of the wall adjoining our bathroom wall found mold (!) so im the type that doesnt mess around. I have OH knocking down complete walls, ceiling, getting rid of floors, bath tub, everything. New stuff, yay! Going to be hectic but im excited for a new bathroom. Im just worried about the mold infecting more of the house but he has a contractor friend who will help so hope they get the job done. Its a lot to do...they are even ditching the window in the bathroom and re routing the venting system since that is what caused too much moisture in the bathroom in the first place. Yikes! Of course, we have just one bathroom so hope for them to hurry with this project. I need to pee! Just can't believe that there was mold all in the walls. Scary....luckily none of us are ever more sick than a normal person so im sure we are fine since it was in the walls but still. Its a shock to find, thats for sure. Damn old houses!


----------



## flyingduster

wow, that sounds like a huge undertaking ny!!! Good luck!!!!!


Dew, welcome back!!! :D


Preethi, it sounds like round ligament pains, but I hope the doctor can confirm for you that all is well! Let us know...



and yes. Half way tomorrow...!! I'm feeling fat and bloated at the moment, so I think lil one is growing or something! I had to let my belt off another notch cos it was feeling yucky... (I'm still wearing a belt to work rather than my belly bands, but I have a feeling that'll be changing soon at this rate!) I haven't really felt anything more, still a very occasional flutter at night, but nothing solid yet. Anterior placentas suck! LOL!!! I wanna feel bub move NOW! hehehe. Ah well, it'll come, I'm sure.

Midwife appointment in 2 days too, so get to hear the heartbeat again! YAY! Will record it again too. :D I'm going to ask her about what antenatal classes she recommends and get those sorted next week too.

Will get a belly pic either tomorrow or in the weekend to mark half way too. :)


----------



## Huggles

ny - that really does sound like a huge project going on at your house. Hope it all gets sorted soon.

Flying - tomorrow you'll be half way and i'll be officially second tri! That's cool :D


----------



## sarahincanada

Welcome back Dew! how was your vacation and where are you in your cycle? hoping this month is your month.

preethi let us know what they say, Im sure its normal. Everytime you go in worrying do they always do a scan to check on things..is that the only way to tell if everything is ok?

ny good luck with the reno! are you going to a hotel? yay for new stuff!!

hi everyone else, busy day, will check back in tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

No hotel. Seans parents are at their lake house so can either sleep at their city house, or just stay here. its mainly during the day Thursday as the mold removal is happening that I need to be gone. We would just set up a camp in the living room! Maybe make it a fun ordeal with my daughter and have a family sleep out in the living room and watch movies this weekend. All mold should be gone by Thursday night. And they best get the toilet in too!


----------



## NDH

Welcome home Dew! Hope your trip was lovely.

In case I forget tomorrow - happy halfway Flying! (though we're in the same timezone - is it today or tomorrow? I have no clue)

Ny - what a challenge! But it'll help when it comes to selling the house for sure. Hopefully all the renovations go according to plan with no surprises.


----------



## sarahincanada

its thursday in NZ now so happy half way flying!!!!!!!
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, the difference here is that, they first press down on my tummy to ask me where the pain is, the scan is not a big routine scan at the radiologists, its a small scan machine at the doctors office itself, the problem is my placenta and my bleeding episodes. ive had two big bleeds now and the reason the docs here the ones that know me ex. marcus and that woman close by to my house i go to for emergencies; they scan me to basically see that my situation has not gone worse and my placenta is not tearing off. if it tears off, then its game over for me.

im worried because i have a genuine reason to be, these bleeds have not been fun and though they say baby is ok, its amazing how baby can be ok one minute and then factors like incompetent cervix and placental abruption can ruin everything in a minute.

therefore, they scan for less than 5 mins here just around the baby usually in my case to make sure that everything around it is ok.

the pains could very well be round ligament pains, i hope so too, so lets see what she says, im sure it will be ok, but its reassuring given ive got issues with this stupid placenta and would like to know it has moved upward a bit.xx


Happy half way there flying !! xx :happydance: sarah has given you all the party you need and more !! xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 20 weeks Flying!!! :wohoo: congrats on the half way mark hun!!! :dance:

Nikki... omg.. what a big job that is, it'll be all worth it in the end, but hope the process doesn't take too much out of you both!! 

Preethi.. hope you're okay hun!! :flower:

Dew... have you had many symptoms in the 2WW? are you planning on testing or waiting for AF?

:hi: to everyone!!


----------



## flyingduster

lmao guys, I'm not half way till tomorrow (friday my time)!!! My ticker is 100% accurate to MY time zone, so what it says, is what I am; ie I'm still on 19 weeks 6 days.... lol! So if in doubt, look back at one of my previous posts and look at my ticker (it'll be correct no matter how old the post is, even my very first posts will have my current ticker in it) to see where I am here!!! But than you for the party still! hehehe.

But it is 7pm now, so it's not too far until tomorrow! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

nikki, wow that sounds like a major ask for dh, just do try and stay away from he mould and the worst bits, but glad things are working out for you., xx


went to this doc, she was one ive seen before and literally 15 mins away from my house. i go to her and then time and time question myself why am i with marcus again. she is so compassionate and understanding and spends a good 35 mins with each patient explaining everything and knows her stuff. she is also highly qualified when it comes to ultrasounds.

i might just change my doc as marcus is 45 mins away and can be a bit stand offish at times and hubby has said so too.

will go for my anatomy scan and then decide. today,. she says my placenta is anterior, but not near the cervix. it is 2.2 which is considered high , well its low but not anywhere near the cervix and she is confident i will have a vag delivery unless anything changes later on. she explained the pains and checked the baby, saw the heart, kidneys, spine, cerebellum, legs, five fingers etc, and the baby bless him/her was sucking its thumb. arrggh she didn get a snap shot at that point, but did get one when i took its hand away but it is still halfway there as though is been in the mouth, 

she asked if i wanted to know he gender and i said no i wanted dh to be with me when i found out the gender.

so i am feeling much better now, although i came home and now have this massive heavy headache on so im off for a cuppa tea

hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## sarahincanada

yay preethi thats great everything is fine, what did she say the pain was? and so she is saying that you dont have a low placenta and everything is fine?
awww awww thats so cute babs was sucking his/her thumb! thats amazing :cloud9:

flying well Im just going to have to keep partying for a whole day then!! :drunk::headspin::juggle::fool::bunny::wacko:

dew waiting for you to update!!! :kiss:

nothing new for me, I try to forget Im in the 2WW although I do have a ttc buddy group in the over 35 section. FF confirmed my ovulation was Monday :thumbup:oh and I liked the data they put (below). have a great day everyone :flower:
 



Attached Files:







inercourse.jpg
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Huggles

glad the app went well babyhopes.


----------



## sherylb

I had my second bout with M/S last night so I woke up early starving and made a bacon and egg taco for myself. DH will sleep at least another hour and I have already been awake 2 hours. 

Baby I think if I was you I would have had the doctor put the gender in an envelope for you to open with DH later. I would not be able to stand the anticipation.

An orange wow!!


----------



## Dew

There is a lot to catch up on here, unfortunately I didn't get chance to read all the messages yesterday so if I miss something important please let me know. First, I am extremely happy for Preethi and Huggles. 
Preethi, so glad that everything is going well with you and baby is happy and healthy inside of you :hugs: 
Huggles, great that stitch was performed successfully and you recovered well after the procedure :happydance: wishing the best for you :flower:
I see lot of new pictures. Sarah, you are exactly the way you sound, very beautiful :flower: thanks NY, Sheryl and Mummy for sharing more lovely pictures of you :hugs: 

AFM, I had a great time in Florida. We went to Orlando, Miami and Key West. Weather was beautiful, yummy food and hotels and resorts we stayed in were awesome. Had lovely time and made lovely memories.....

Sarah, I am expecting AF tomorrow. I started spotting 2 days back and I am pretty sure it's coming. I am not feeling bad about it at all, just want to get done with and BD better next cycle. FXed for you though, love your every day BD pattern :winkwink: hope this is your BFP cycle. And yes, I think I read that you finalized your trip to Vegas....yay! :happydance: when are you going?

NY, I got to know about tornadoes in northern MN after returning from trip. It was shocking for me....And it's still cold here :( 

I hope all you ladies are doing well :flower: Flying, congrats on completing half the journey :) :thumbup: :hugs:

More later....


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> There is a lot to catch up on here, unfortunately I didn't get chance to read all the messages yesterday so if I miss something important please let me know. First, I am extremely happy for Preethi and Huggles.
> Preethi, so glad that everything is going well with you and baby is happy and healthy inside of you :hugs:
> Huggles, great that stitch was performed successfully and you recovered well after the procedure :happydance: wishing the best for you :flower:
> I see lot of new pictures. Sarah, you are exactly the way you sound, very beautiful :flower: thanks NY, Sheryl and Mummy for sharing more lovely pictures of you :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had a great time in Florida. We went to Orlando, Miami and Key West. Weather was beautiful, yummy food and hotels and resorts we stayed in were awesome. Had lovely time and made lovely memories.....
> 
> Sarah, I am expecting AF tomorrow. I started spotting 2 days back and I am pretty sure it's coming. I am not feeling bad about it at all, just want to get done with and BD better next cycle. FXed for you though, love your every day BD pattern :winkwink: hope this is your BFP cycle. And yes, I think I read that you finalized your trip to Vegas....yay! :happydance: when are you going?
> 
> NY, I got to know about tornadoes in northern MN after returning from trip. It was shocking for me....And it's still cold here :(
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well :flower: Flying, congrats on completing half the journey :) :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> More later....

yay dew! so glad you had a nice vacation. now only if we could have a weeks vacation every 2ww!! I didnt realize your period was due tomorrow, that went quick. when Im ovulating you are getting AF and vice versa. Glad you have a pma, one of these months will be ours, I just wish we knew which one!! I did have a shag-a-thon as someone else described it, if it doesnt work next month going to restrain myself and do the every other month thing.

I had a little panic the other night feeling impatient and told my husband if this doesnt work i want to start clomid & monitoring next cycle. but he calmed me down and I remembered it would be fine to not be pregnant for vegas and when my family is here, and to wait till sept like planned. I am excited to have my follicles etc montored so have something to look forward to if it gets to that stage.

have you had an ultrasound to look for polyps etc? I just wondered as you spot, I used to spot days before but since having my polyp removed I dont have one spot, just get my period. I think I remember you did some tests but cant remember which :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, she said it is low, but not low enough to be considered low ? if that makes any sense ? she said she is 99 % sure it will go high by the next month or two.. so thats a relief !! xx

sheryl, i am such an impatient person, i should have done what you said but my brain wasnt working at that point plus, i think dh thinks its a girl because this doc had mentioned earlier about the high chances of me having a girl so if i was told that we are having a girl, i dont know how big of a surprise that would be if you know what i mean?

so i bit my tongue and told her not to tell me even though i was dying to know. im so impatient and hats off to you because i could not be like you, you patiently waited for medicaid to come through before getting to the docs, i dont know if id be level headed enough like you to wait for so long !

dew, so glad your vacation went well, sorry about AF :hugs: totally praying for you and sarah for the next cycle. xxx


----------



## sherylb

I think I was only able to do that because I didn't have any problems. I wanted to go and pay for stuff but I knew we would need the money for more important things like paying the mortgage. I go back to the doctor on Tuesday and am hoping they will finally schedule my sonogram so I will know if it's a Kristin or a Josh.  I want to order my dad's father's day gift but want to hold off and see if maybe I can get something that says it's a girl or a boy rather than just something general. DH's dad is already a grandpa so he gets Blu-Ray discs from his Amazon wish list for every occasion.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Kristin or a Josh.

yay love the names! last I heard it was chuck wagon for a boy so I approve!!!
did it take long for hubby to think of it, or did you have an influence?


----------



## sherylb

Actually hubby never came up with a name so we have reverted to my original choices. It's Kristin Isabella Behr or Josh William Behr. Of course if it's a boy it may change but he said as long as the names aren't weird he doesn't care. So yay for me!


----------



## sarahincanada

I want Chloe for a girl and Cieran Michael for a boy. Michael is after my late dad, so if I have a girl I think I will call her Chloe Michaela just incase I dont have another baby as I really want to honour my dad!
I also like Meaghan and Ethan.
just need the baby now!!


----------



## Huggles

dew, really glad you had a great vacation! Welcome back :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls! Glad we are all doing ok...

Dew sorry AF is coming. Sucks that you couldnt have gotten pregnant in florida, that would have been memorable;) Yes, its so cold here, i can't believe it. Today looks pretty, but still freezing for end of may. I had to buy ella new jeans yesterday because suddenly all hers seem short and i was like, it will be too warm for jeans....but it hasn't gotten too warm yet! So had to get a few pairs STAT!

Sarah- I like your names. OH and I keep texting randomly during the day sometiems a name we think of. He said Kieran the other day. He really wants an Irishh name, I really don't. Lol. I like Graysen or Henri. He likes Ira and Finn. Im not sure yet what we will do because those are just 4 of like 100 we have thought of. I just dont feel ive clicked hard with any name. 

Baby im glad your placenta is moving up. My freiend at work had this issue also, and while she had to be monitored more for cramping and spotting all through her pregnancy, she was fine and had a healthy baby. Luckily, I dont think your particular issue makes incompetent cervix happen or anything does it? Cant wait to know what you are having!

Sheryl- yes i would wait to spend money on a scan when you can do a 3D/4D one in the 20's weeks. That would be neat to have. 


Well, my house is a wreck. The walls are being torn out right now and its stressing me out to see all my bathroom gutted! And the stupid dumpster is like hours late and still not here so they're throwing things out the back window and its making me cranky! I should leave for a bit to get away from it all as im not good with chaos. When you have a bathroom vanity/sink out on your back deck and your bed and dressers in your dining room, its enough to raise blood pressure!


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> Dew... have you had many symptoms in the 2WW? are you planning on testing or waiting for AF?
> 
> :hi: to everyone!!

Clearly waiting for AF :) was having too much fun in Florida so didn't spot any symptom other than tanning :haha:

Thanks for your good wishes ladies, keep them coming for me and Sarah....we'll get our BFPs soon :)


----------



## sarahincanada

so heres my new plan:

next cycle...BDing every other day from CD8 for most of my cycle, with no filling in extra days.

july & august cycles: not going to track anything....no temping, no ov sticks, nothing. will enjoy my vegas trip and my family being here.

september: start fertility treatments...first clomid and monitoring but BDing on our own, then will try clomid with IUI.

:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sheryl, i still would not be able to hold for as long as you have even if i did have money issues. obviously youve got a more levelled head than i do .. love those names youve chosen,

i will stick by darren/luke/liam and gemma/charlotte/holly until i know what we are having !

nyp, incompetent cervix could have also caused the bleeding which is why i mentioned that bit. not just that what i mean is scanning for baby being ok is the easy bit, but what i meant was factors surrounding the baby could be harmful for the entire pregnancy, example placenta and incompetent cervix.

like your names too. although ive never heard of henri with an i or Ira. i like finn for finley or finnian.
my dh simply wants the name Sean. i think your dh is called that? you mentioned it earlier? he really likes that name.


----------



## flyingduster

ok, NOOOOOOOOWWWW we can *PAR-TAY!* I'm half way! Officially, properly and fully HALF WAY THERE!
:happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin::icecream::fool::wohoo::loopy::bunny:\\:D/:holly:


And, to top it off, I got KICKED last night! Real kicks! Absolutely no doubting it! I was crying when I felt the second & third kick, cos it was soooooo obvious, still gentle, but obvious. Amazing to feel, and really hit it home (again) that there's a baby in there!
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes - it's unlikely the bleeding was caused by ic as ic has no warning signs. 
And low lying placenta does not cause ic - you either have one or you don't, the position of the baby/placenta doesn't cause it or play any role in it.


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> ok, NOOOOOOOOWWWW we can *PAR-TAY!* I'm half way! Officially, properly and fully HALF WAY THERE!
> :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin::icecream::fool::wohoo::loopy::bunny:\\:D/:holly:
> 
> 
> And, to top it off, I got KICKED last night! Real kicks! Absolutely no doubting it! I was crying when I felt the second & third kick, cos it was soooooo obvious, still gentle, but obvious. Amazing to feel, and really hit it home (again) that there's a baby in there!
> :cloud9::cloud9:

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY for half way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::bodyb::juggle: :holly::flasher::loopy::bunny::pop::fool::tease::smug:

this is me and dew as you lot cant drink :drunk:


----------



## Huggles

flying - yay for definite kicks! :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

In honor of my 15, Huggles 14 and Amy's 20 week marks I am making Snickerdoodles.  That and I saw a commercial for them on tv and am way too affected by advertising. DH and I have decided that my continued weight loss is b/c my diet has changed drastically over the past month and we are both getting a lot more veggies in our meals. It seems like it's probably coming off my arms and legs so no big deal. The doctor said to drink more water.


----------



## Huggles

what are snickerdoodles?


----------



## sherylb

They are like sugar cookies that you roll in cinnamon and sugar. You probably call them something else there.

Snickerdoodle Recipe


----------



## Huggles

ooh, they look super yummy!


----------



## sherylb

I am so excited about finally going back to the doctor Tuesday. 4 weeks seems like an eternity right now.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> ok, NOOOOOOOOWWWW we can *PAR-TAY!* I'm half way! Officially, properly and fully HALF WAY THERE!
> :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin::icecream::fool::wohoo::loopy::bunny:\\:D/:holly:
> 
> 
> And, to top it off, I got KICKED last night! Real kicks! Absolutely no doubting it! I was crying when I felt the second & third kick, cos it was soooooo obvious, still gentle, but obvious. Amazing to feel, and really hit it home (again) that there's a baby in there!
> :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYY for half way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::bodyb::juggle: :holly::flasher::loopy::bunny::pop::fool::tease::smug:
> 
> this is me and dew as you lot cant drink :drunk:Click to expand...

Cheers!!!:drunk: :winkwink: :thumbup: :happydance: :juggle: :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Flying - congrats on halfway and kicks to celebrate the occasion!

Dew, glad your vacation was a blast - I'm hoping the spotting is ib not AF on her way but we will see.

Sarah, Chloe is one of the girl names both DH and I like as well! Though we are in agreement about more girl names than boy names. He hates all the names that have been on my list for years! Also I hope you don't need a plan for next cycle as there won't be one - FXd!

Preethi, glad your placenta isn't dangerously low lying any more - I hope it continues to rise so there is nothing to worry about.

Sheryl - yum! I might have to do some baking in the next few days - those look amazing!

Darn there were a few other things I was going to comment on but I wasn't quick enough to respond...

AFM - just back from a doctors appointment - had to get followup bloodwork from my last appointment as my LFTs were way elevated (88 and 150) and last week when I had a redraw they've gone down to 50 and 74. They're still elevated, but because they aren't increasing my doctor isn't concerned anymore. Everything else is great.

Except I'm not allowed to go home for the rest of the day. Had an exterminator by this morning while I was at the doctor's and DH says it's vile the number of cockroaches that came pouring through all the cracks - both inside and outside - after he left. And this is after DH sprayed 3 cans of mortein on the weekend and vacuumed up the 100 or so dead ones the next day and we've only seen 2 more dead ones this week. Gross. I'm so relieved the rental agency called an exterminator now after we told them about the cockroach problem as we had no idea it was *that* bad.

But now I have nothing to do for the rest of the day. DH brought my laptop out to the car when I got home so I could work at my parent's house, but my cord is Canadian and he didn't give me the plug adapter so I only have about an hour of battery life total. At least I brought my book along to the appointment.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> In honor of my 15, Huggles 14 and Amy's 20 week marks I am making Snickerdoodles.  That and I saw a commercial for them on tv and am way too affected by advertising. DH and I have decided that my continued weight loss is b/c my diet has changed drastically over the past month and we are both getting a lot more veggies in our meals. It seems like it's probably coming off my arms and legs so no big deal. The doctor said to drink more water.

Sheryl, I was in grocery store sometime back and found myself staring at a picture of snickerdoodles on a box...lucky you :) hope the recipe turns out great...enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Yes, they were yummy and look just like the pictures. I am pooped and about to go pass out.


----------



## babyhopes2323

huggles, i know that one does not cause the other., i know that placenta has nothing to do with the cervix and the other way round. i was simply stating that its amazing how people think that if the baby looks ok on scan, everything is fine, but factors like these two which are not interlinked could also cause issues to the pregnancy. 

the doc i went to yesterday was checking me for ic and the position of my placenta. two separate things, but she said that if your cervix is dilating then you could have bleeding.

incompetent probably not the same, but i was mentioning the two as other factors that people should be careful about so as to not ignore them as they could end the pregnancy if there is an underlying issue and they ignore the same. 

Flying !!!! PAAAARRRRTTTTYYY and congratulations on making it half way through !!! :happydance: wow its amazing how you are already so far gone.. and yay for definite kicks !

sheryl, they do look yummy !

NDH, sorry about the cockroaches wow. i would be freaked out, but glad you are resting at mums !

sarah, your plan seems super fine, you never know you may get pregnant next cycle or in vegas !! xx


----------



## Dew

NY: that's a massive project going on in your house. Hopefully it won't take too long to finish and I am so happy that you'll have a new bath and renewed room afterwards :happydance: I would go to a coffee shop or a mall like MOA during day to avoid getting allergies or infection during such time. Yesterday most of the people in the neighborhood including DH mowed their lawns and I decided to go for walk/jog, my allergies flared up at night and I feel miserable today...sneezing, tickling throat, bleeding nose, itchy eyes...ugh!!......and hey yes, it would have been awesome if I got pregnant this cycle after a superb vacation in Florida :) we BDed almost everyday there but unfortunately that doesn't count. Before leaving for Florida I had decided that if I feel BFP symptoms then I'll purchase a digital and test there :) (wishful thinking, that's all). But as I said before, I am not feeling bad at all and want to get done with this AF ASAP and BD well next cycle. My temps were really low this morning so AF should show up anytime today.

Sarah, I bought ovulation sticks this time :) DH made sure I did :wacko: I had 4 ultrasounds when PG, I don't have polyps but there is a fibroid at fundal location which might be responsible for spotting. When I mentioned spotting to my doc earlier she didn't seem concerned. TMI- it's always in the CM and never like real blood or anything that would make me use pantiliners. I only got day 3 hormone tests done which were all normal. Doc didn't suggest any further testing. If I feel like I may ask for Progesterone level test on day 21 this cycle.

NDH, since I spot so regularly 3 days before period, I now don't think of it as IB :) but a messenger for AF arrival :nope:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Dew

NDH: I am not afraid of cockroaches as much as I hate lizards but they do creep me out and with that big population crawling in my house I would freak out. Hopefully this problem will be fixed soon for you :) take care!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone :flower:

ndh: ewwww I hate cockroaches! I lived in an apartment once that had them, disgusting. is this your old apartment or new apartment? Im confused I cant remember if you moved or not.

babyhopes: I dont think you ever mentioned what the doctor said the pain was? Im hoping there comes a time that you have a smooth pregnancy as you have been through a lot :hugs:

dew: I havent had that day 21 test either and might ask for it. glad you have the ov sticks ready! at least you know you dont have to wait that long for ovulation. mine is sometimes CD16 and so that seems a lot time when you are CD1! hey do you drink caffeine at all, if so heres some interesting info 

"Caffeine may hamper fertility in women by relaxing the muscles of the fallopian tube, which brings the eggs from the ovaries to the womb."
https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43182053/ns/health-womens_health/
I drink about 5 teas a day, they are weak but that might be too much. I also have coke when Im at a restaurant 1-2 times per week. Might be worth cutting out right after ovulation when the egg is travelling.

hope everyone else is good. I met my husband 9 years ago today :cloud9: we are probably going for dinner tonight and then a movie tomorrow. hubby had planned on taking me over the border to buffalo shopping for the weekend but his parent cant look after the dogs this weekend so maybe next weekend. that will make the 2WW go a little faster!! other than that, nothing interesting going on :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

dew, fx'd for your next cycle, along with sarah ! xx

sarah, at first she said could be round ligament but round ligament is around the abdomen is what she said. when i mentioned the pains, she scanned to check my cervix and placenta and then said everything seemed normal so she didnt go on more about the pain because she saw that my cervix was closed and placenta was not next to the cervix or on the cervix so i think she has left it down to growing pains without actually saying it to me because she was more concerned about my placenta and cervix.

so i will consider them growing pains. we will mostly be changing from marcus to her as she is not only closer but this is the second time ive been to her and she is so thorough and speaks in detail and takes a good 40 mins with each patient addressing everything, whereas with marcus i seem to be in and out in 15 mins. she is also a lot more compassionate than marcus as dh thinks he has a chip on his shoulder which i think so too but dont mention often. marcus seems to at times laugh at my worries just a bit because i am quite paranoid about the pregnancy, and he tends to have that look on his face as though im a nut ! ive only stuck with him because ive been going to him for a long time now so feel like im betraying him if i change, but with this woman, i feel genuine compassion from her side and she tends to understand us a lot more if that makes sense because she is a woman herself..

she also is gettin me tested tomorrow in the lab for gestational diabetes. which is a fasting blood sugar test and getting tested for GD by the way in pregnancy is important as if you have gestational diabetes and it goes untreated or unnoticed, it could cause complications : read below :

As with diabetes mellitus in pregnancy in general, babies born to mothers with gestational diabetes are typically at increased risk of problems such as being large for gestational age (which may lead to delivery complications), low blood sugar, and jaundice. Gestational diabetes is a treatable condition and women who have adequate control of glucose levels can effectively decrease these risks.
Women with gestational diabetes are at increased risk of developing type 2 diabetes mellitus (or, very rarely, latent autoimmune diabetes or Type 1) after pregnancy, as well as having a higher incidence of pre-eclampsia and Caesarean section;[3] their offspring are prone to developing childhood obesity, with type 2 diabetes later in life.


so anyway im fasting from midnight , no water nothing until 9am tomorrow i go straight to the lab to get my blood work done for GD.

marcus has not once asked for my blood work except for checking for immunity for rubella and doing a normal urine sugar test.

im surprised he has not gone in depth as she has. im not saying i dont like him but i just feel far more comfortable with her now. anyway we will be going to marcus for our anatomy scan and will make a decision soon.

Sorry for the super long post. i just found that info on GD and thought it would be useful for everyone to read. x


----------



## babyhopes2323

ooh sarah congratulations on 9 years !! wow that is amazing and i hope you enjoy your day with dh. xxxx


----------



## Dew

Sarah: yes, wait for O is easy for me :) and I usually avoid caffein in 2ww. I am anyways not a big coffee or tea person...I have switched to Sprite which is caffein-free as my preferred soda. Thanks for the info though...always good to learn new things. A big congrats on 9 year love anniversary :flower: have a wonderful evening...hope this is your BFP cycle and make this month extra special :) 

Preethi: good decision on switching to the lady doc, it's all about feeling comfortable and well cared for when it comes to doctor appointment :thumbup: one of my two sisters had GD, it's an important test to perform around 20 weeks of pregnancy. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi: I definitely think you should switch if you feel more comfortable and have better access to her. thats going to be important as you get into the later stages. Im not sure how it works here, my doctor and FS are in toronto and I think I have to get an obstetrician (which I think is the same word as midwife) in my local area. but I dont know if they do scans? we will see when I get my bfp!

dew: hey wouldnt it be lovely for us to get our bfp's by fathers day :cloud9: fathers day is always hard for me since losing mine. I doubt I will be so lucky, I was hoping for a bfp on mothers day :dohh: IF I dont get pregnant this cycle then I will be ovulating around Fathers day so hopefully that will bring me luck!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dew: hey wouldnt it be lovely for us to get our bfp's by fathers day :cloud9: fathers day is always hard for me since losing mine. I doubt I will be so lucky, I was hoping for a bfp on mothers day :dohh: IF I dont get pregnant this cycle then I will be ovulating around Fathers day so hopefully that will bring me luck!

Oh yes, that would be lovely, for me because it will be my gift to DH as he is deeply and lovingly involved in our TTC process :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dew: hey wouldnt it be lovely for us to get our bfp's by fathers day :cloud9: fathers day is always hard for me since losing mine. I doubt I will be so lucky, I was hoping for a bfp on mothers day :dohh: IF I dont get pregnant this cycle then I will be ovulating around Fathers day so hopefully that will bring me luck!
> 
> Oh yes, that would be lovely, for me because it will be my gift to DH as he is deeply and lovingly involved in our TTC process :thumbup:Click to expand...

and I think it would be perfect timing for you where your cycle is now, you could get a bfp right on fathers day :cloud9: praying that it happens for you, your mc story makes me sad :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

I am at work, but I've just come from seeing the midwife and hearing the heartbeat again! Very cool. Will sort the video and put it up when I'm back home later this afternoon.

AND, the best bit was that while she was poking around trying to find a better sound of the heartbeat, she said, oh, it's moving I think, and BOOM, I feel a big strong kick again! Woooot! Was soooo cool to feel it, and it was right where she was listening so was definitely a 'hey! get off!' kick! heh. 

Also as I think back on it, I get the really strong feeling it's a girl all of a sudden. I've not had any inkling of gender at all so far, but whenever I think of that kick, it feels like a girl... weird. But cool that I might be getting an idea now too! We'll see in Oct! heh


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dew: hey wouldnt it be lovely for us to get our bfp's by fathers day :cloud9: fathers day is always hard for me since losing mine. I doubt I will be so lucky, I was hoping for a bfp on mothers day :dohh: IF I dont get pregnant this cycle then I will be ovulating around Fathers day so hopefully that will bring me luck!
> 
> Oh yes, that would be lovely, for me because it will be my gift to DH as he is deeply and lovingly involved in our TTC process :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> and I think it would be perfect timing for you where your cycle is now, you could get a bfp right on fathers day :cloud9: praying that it happens for you, your mc story makes me sad :hugs:Click to expand...

You are the sweetest :hugs: I so want _it_ to happen to both of us ASAP :thumbup:

BTW, AF is slowly kicking in, I would have hated if it waited until tomorrow to begin :)


----------



## Dew

Flying: that's so sweet to be able to see and feel baby's kick, may be instead of saying 'get off...' your baby was conveying his/her love to you...so cute :)


----------



## sarahincanada

wow flying, he/she was saying hi mummy Im here!!!! so amazing.

dew glad AF is coming quickly if she has to come, hope this next cycle is the one. any plans for anything different?


----------



## Huggles

sarah - obstetrician is usually a gynae that's specialised in pg and childbirth. 
Midwife is more similar to a nurse.
I think obgyn is more what they refer to as the 'consultant' in the uk. UK pregnancies are more midwife led and people tend to only see consultants occasionally during pg, or if there are problems.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, obstetrician (aka ob/gyn) here is a specialist and usually only called in by the rich (it's not covered by the free medical care here) for a private deal, or if there's problems or it's a high risk pregnancy. 90% of the pregnancies here are handled by a midwife, who while specialised in caring for a pregnant woman & childbirth, she doesn't deal with high risk without a qualified obstetrician hovering about too. More years of study basically! lol! 


And here is the video of my midwife appointment. You can't see the kick at all (I tilted the camera as I wasn't actually looking at it, was just using it to record the sound!) but you can hear me say when it happens... :D
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoE0tQ7N10s


----------



## babyhopes2323

over here, you see a ob gyn, and stick with them and they deliver your baby, high risk or no high risk, you are always seen to by the obstetrician gynaecologist, there are no midwives that deliver or nurses that deliver. its always the doctor.

yea we went to do the 3 hour fasting GD test today and boy i got pricked thrice in three hours, was not fun, but hey atleast im on precaution now and feel better that i have done the test. we went to the hospital where this lady doc practices and i went to have a look at the delivery room and maternity ward and liked both, you are allowed two famiyl members during labour so thats good too.

im not going to have a look at the ward in marcus's clinic for the fear of liking the room better than this one, but hey its not about the room, its about the doc you are going to be seeing until delivery and during that time.

flying, so awesome to hear HB and so happy you could feel those kicks:cloud9: bless.. xx

sarah/ dew, would love to wake up one day and suddenly and log on to BNB to find out that you both have got your much awaited two lines or pregnant on the digital. xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

awww flying amazing video! hope this is the first of many kicks!!

preethi when is your next scan, that detailed one? thats when you make the decision right?

funnily enough the other day I drove by a 'midewifey' clinic in my home town here so looked them up. before Id looked up obstetricians and its mainly men at the hospital. I will go see the midwife clinic when Im finally pregnant and see if I like them!

going for lunch and a movie with hubby, have a lovely weekend everyone! :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, this lady doctor on thursday when i went for the pain, scanned me quite thoroughly and it was almost a detailed scan itself. but i do have a pending one with marcus to go to on the 7th of june which will probably be my last appointment with him / decision wise and the only reason im going to that one is because i wanted hubby to be there for the detailed scan and did not know she was going to detail scan me when she did on thursday. we also want to find out the gender that day if possible so we will be going on the 7th of june and then back to this woman for an echocardiogram on the 21st of june. echocardiogram is basically checking the babys heart in detail and she wants to do it on the 21st when i will be 22 weeks and 1 day because by then the babys heart would have matured enough. so these are the two scans lined up for june. 

hoping to be able to find out the gender on the 7th. cant wait !

enjoy your lunch and movie. im off with hubby myself to the cinemas to watch hangover 2 tonight.xx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> enjoy your lunch and movie. im off with hubby myself to the cinemas to watch hangover 2 tonight.xx

thats what we are going to see too!! hope its good


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh it is, we loved it , although i have not watched part 1, it was easy to follow as ive seen clips from part 1. enjoy xx


----------



## flyingduster

geepers guys, it's awfully quiet in here today!!! lol!

I got belly pics this morning. So, here I am, sucking my tummy in as hard as I can, at 20 weeks 3 days:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2191.jpg
it's a BUMP! You see it down the bottom as the belly band is hugging the curve of it. YAY!

compare this to my first photo sucking my tummy in at 13 weeks:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1789.jpg


And here I am with my tummy pushed out, looking full term already...
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2192.jpg
lol!!! Right now it's still fun, cos I can make myself look soooo pregnant by pushing my tummy out, but I can suck it away (mostly) if I want to. In a few months it won't be sucking away though! LOL!

I've felt a few more kicks too! Wow, it's sooooooooooooo amazing! I'm suddenly feeling a lot more pregnant! For months now it's been a bit surreal, _knowing_ I'm pregnant, but having little to show for it. Now it's just getting incredible! KICKS! It feels a bit like your tummy gurgling away at times, but when it gives a good kick to one side or something you KNOW it's not your tummy, it's a whole 'nother human being doing that. _Inside_ me! :cloud9:

Hubby has been trying to hold my tummy as much as possible to feel a kick himself now too, I wasn't sure though if they could be felt from the outside yet cos while they're obvious to me, they don't feel like they'd be really strong on the outside yet. Until last night when we were in bed, pretty much falling asleep; I had my arm draped across my tummy (oh yeah, I find myself holding my tummy soooooooooo much more now it's kicking! I hardly ever did before! lol) and I felt a kick very easily on my arm! So YAY! Now we just need to get the timing right for hubby to be feeling my tummy at the same time bub kicks... lol!


It's monday morning here, so I'm getting ready for work. Yesterday we went for a walk up to a gorgeous reservoir that's right in our city. It's a popular walking track but I've never taken hubby up there before, so we decided to go there while we could! 
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2170.jpg
It's all nicely gravelled paths all around, and hubby loved it, so I can see us taking bub up there in a pram with the dogs in the future too. :)



I hope everyone is well!?? Even if you're all being quiet... lol!


----------



## sherylb

I am getting ready to host friends/family for dinner so I am cleaning today. I haven't had the energy all week but I am forcing myself today with breaks between areas. The kitchen was the worst mess and that is done so the rest should be a lot easier. 

I got a quart of ice cream from Marble Slab and am trying to not tell Hubby how much it was b/c he won't let me get it again. I paid almost $12 for a quart of birthday cake ice cream with 2 pieces of cookie dough mixed in but it's worth every penny when it makes me happy. I only eat a little at a time so when I compare it to paying $5 for a small ice cream there and having to force myself to overeat to justify the $5 it's worth it to bring some home.


----------



## Huggles

flying - that is a definite little bump there! Yay! :happydance:
that reservoir looks so nice - think it'll be lovely walking there with the pram one of these days.

Sheryl - enjoy your ice cream!


----------



## babyhopes2323

so my results are back and YAY !! i dont have GD and my blood sugar is normal, im immune to rubella as well, the only issue is im not immune to toxiplasma, which means if i eat food from hotels or outside, ill have to be very careful that its all fresh and clean.

flying, that bump is so totally there !! and yay or feeling kicks from outside, i am so happy for you !! those pics are lovely ! ive been trying to feel kicks but i cant, sometimes,,, very rarely i feel tiny gurgles but refuse to believe that it is bub !

yay 19 weeks for me today and in one more week i will be half way through !!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

flying yay thats a definite bump!!! and now that you are over half way its definite you are growing a human :haha: and loved the photo, awww so cute you are picturing you hubby and bubs walking there. Im starting to picture a baby in our life more, before I couldnt imagine it and wasnt sure if I even wanted it. we have a great life, hard work but also lots of fun and travel. seeing as the bfp is taking a while its given me time to adjust and picture it.

preethi so glad the tests were good! so will you eat at home most of the time now? loved the hangover 2, I know a lot of critics didnt like it as it was the same as the first one, but I thought it was very entertaining!! it was like a crazier version of the first and nothing wrong with that. and yay you are almost half way....you've had quite the journey and Im praying the second half flys by with no worries!

sheryl b...if you like that ice cream then forget the price and enjoy! life is too short to worry about that. I know you have to be careful with the job situation but Im sure it wont break the bank. any news on jobs for hubby?

Im now half way through my 2ww grrrrrrrrr! this week is always the worst but Im trying not to think about it too much. my temps seem a little better than last month in that they are not as erratic with big dips. I have a pretty busy week and I think we are going over the border shopping to buffalo on the weekend so that will be good. I have a load of IC's that came free with my ov tests so I may start testing on Thursday, Ive never been into the poas thing but I might as well use them.

huggles how has your bed rest gone, do you feel ok?

dew what CD day are you?

mummy any news from you?

have a great week everyone! any scans this week? I think ndh and sheryl are due but I cant remember.


----------



## Huggles

i had another scan this morning - it was my follow-up appointment post-stitch. All was good. Baby was sleeping AGAIN. I swear this child does nothing but sleep.
The week of bedrest has been wonderful. Just the antibiotics made me feel horrible and really nauseous, but the dr said this morning that i can stop taking them now :happydance:
they were just precautionary anyway and since the swab they did in theater came back clear and i have been taking them for a week already, just in case, he said i can stop. SO happy!
Back to work tomorrow :(

next scan is in 3 weeks - i think it's 23 june - will be my 18 week scan.


----------



## sherylb

No word on a job for DH. The furniture is coming along well and he goes back to school tomorrow. My prayer right now is that he makes it thru June classes and then is either able to find a job in July and take the online class in the Fall or take the in person class in July and find a new job quickly using his degree. FXd.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i love eating out sarah, so its going to be tough, well as long as the food from restaurants are freshly cooked and clean, it should be ok is what she said.

enjoy your shopping trip, sorry your 2ww is being a drag but im praying that you get your bfp soon and well before your folks arrive and hopefully you wont have to go to FS in sept. xxx FX'D for you big time, you so deserve this and im sure you will get it.xx

where is nyp, its been a while.. and mummy too..

huggles yay for your scan today and that everything is alright !


----------



## sherylb

The main source of toxo in food when I was looking into it is things like fast food hamburgers where they have mixed beef and pork. Can't say I know what the food is like where you are though.


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks for looking into it sheryl, i basically eat only chicken and vegetarian, no seafood except for shrimp dimsums, i dont eat red meat and never have, but yes i dont have immunity towards toxo because i remember getting gastrointestinal issues and food poisoning last year and this year and both times from eating fast food etc. 
#
i guess i just have to make an effort to eat healthier and not eat all these mc'donalds and kfc's !

hope your dh gets a job soon, and dont feel guilty about indulging in some pleasurable ice cream if it makes you happy during your pregnancy, its not like youre doing it everyday anyway ! x


----------



## flyingduster

haha Preethi, I only eat chicken too! Well, and the occasional bit of fish that my boss cooks (she's such a good cook, I like it! lol) but no seafood or red meat or pork or anything... Just don't like the taste or the texture, and never really have! I literally gag it back up if I try to eat it...

omg you guys, this whole movement thing is AMAZING! You're all gonna love it when you get here! lol! I'm not getting loads of movement, but it's enough to make me aware it's there when I'm sitting still! Hubby is wanting to feel something now, but we haven't managed to catch a kick yet! haha. I'm sure it'll only be a few weeks and it'll be kicking up a storm in there. :cloud9:


----------



## sherylb

babyhopes2323 said:


> hope your dh gets a job soon, and dont feel guilty about indulging in some pleasurable ice cream if it makes you happy during your pregnancy, its not like youre doing it everyday anyway ! x

You are going to laugh at me but since I have it at home now I have a little every day. I did find a recipe for making it at home now. I tried making birthday cake ice cream a year or so ago and could never figure out what I did wrong until now (burnt the crap out of it twice). I don't know why I thought I needed to boil the mix for several minutes but the new recipe says to bring the mix to bubbling and remove it immediately. Hopefully this will work out 10x better.


----------



## Dew

Hey all :hi:

Hope you all had great weekend :thumbup: it is a long weekend for us in the US so today is holiday too. We did lots of grilling along with friends, ate first watermelon for this season, did some yard work and laundry. DH went with his friend to watch new 'pirates' movie. I am not a big fan so wasn't interested. But I had faint headache too last 2 days and watching movie in theater almost always aggravates it so missed watching 'hangover 2'....will try to see next week/weekend. I also have to see 'the bridesmaid'....they say it is female version of hangover :) 

Sarah, I reset my ticker today....I am on CD4. No special plan for this cycle except BD more, track ovulation with CB digital as well as BBT charting. Are you feeling any unusual symptoms yet? Keeping FXed for you...you may have a good PMA but I know how much you desire to be pregnant so wishing the best for you with all my heart :flower:

Preethi, it's great that you don't have GD, no real restrictions on diet is a good thing when dealing with pregnancy cravings :) 

Huggles, good to know that you are off those nasty AB and everything else is progressing well too...yay! :thumbup: 

Flying, your bump is definitely real now, it seems harder (if that's the correct way to describe it) and rounder :) enjoy baby kicks and hope your DH can feel them too very soon :happydance:

Sheryl, you are making me crave for snickerdoodles and ice- cream too :wacko: glad you are enjoying your pregnancy :thumbup: Good wishes for your DH's degree and job hunt. Hope things work out the way you expect them to be.

NDH, Mummy, NY, hope you all are doing great too :thumbup:

Oh yes, I joined YMCA yesterday for Summer so will be swimming and exercising regularly now. Last year around this time I weighed about 115 lbs and now I am close to 130 lbs...went into depression phase after MC and ate very unhealthy food with no exercise at all. Hope to get back in shape this summer :) :thumbup:

Take care! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, I reset my ticker today....I am on CD4. No special plan for this cycle except BD more, track ovulation with CB digital as well as BBT charting. Are you feeling any unusual symptoms yet? Keeping FXed for you...you may have a good PMA but I know how much you desire to be pregnant so wishing the best for you with all my heart :flower:

no not feeling anything that I havent felt before! Im really tired but I think thats the weather, its realllllyyy hot here today. but I know this week will go fast and I will either have my period, or not, and you get another try again :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Flying and Sheryl, I'm loving your bumps!

Sarah, my next scan is on the 15th; it's my NT scan (not really interested in a NT scan but as my antenatal appointment isn't until the end of June it was my next opportunity to see baby. Though for $120 I don't think I should have booked it).

I've had a miserable cold for about a week. I don't usually take anyhing for colds anyway bit it's somehow worse knowing I can't... And it's also hanging around a lot longer than usual. Blah.

We didn't see any roaches yesterday though so FXd they're a thing of the past.

DH is on the job hunt again though. He still has a job but there's no work right now. It's been slowing down the past few weeks and last week there was nothing at all and so far this week there's nothing either... And DH doesn't get unemployment benefits here for another year and a half so I'm hoping he either finds something his week or he gets flooded with work at his current job.


----------



## sherylb

NDH job :dust: for both of us!! 

DH and I had a fantastic dinner and then walked around the mall for a bit for exercise. We stopped at Radio Shack and found a clearance deal on a controllable dead bolt that we wanted anyway so we got that for his birthday.  Then the first stranger noticed that I was pregnant so I am :cloud9: at the moment.

(Our lights, fans, a/c and now front door lock are controllable by our laptops and cell phones and the normal ways.)


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying ! wow nice to know im not the only fussy eater.. just never liked the taste of red meat .. and wow :cloud9: youre feelin the kicks, must be amazing, cant wait for my turn ! hope your dh feels it soon !

sheryl, omg here we have marble slab's birthday cake icecream, its gorgeous ! wow making ice cream at home must be tough, i dont have an icecream maker so you must have one to make it i guess|? oh enjoy your tub for me, and yes your bump looks gorgeous now !!! must be such an exciting feeling when people figure out youre prego and not just fat ! i went through the fat looking phase and hated it !

dew, hope your headaches get better. xx and enjoy swimming !!

NDH, fx'd your cold gets better, i hate it when i have the bug !

sarah, totally hope you dont get your period, especially as you and DH have been quite busy lately !! xxx


----------



## sherylb

I don't think I had a fat stage. It really seems like yesterday I had a flat tummy. I had better go. I need to leave in 5 to go to doctor appointment and am sitting here in a towel.


----------



## babyhopes2323

haha ok ! let us know how the doctors appointment goes !

whats everyone having for dinner tonight?

im making spaghetti with a mushroom bolognese sauce with onion, garlic, fresh mushrooms, etc and lots of shredded cheese !

and ive also got the frozen thai shrimp dimsums, that i just have to steam up and serve with soy sauce and sweet chilli sauce.. mmm totally looking forward to dinner tonight !

i cant help wondering about NYpage and mummy and where they are.. ny has been missing all weekend . hope everything is ok with her


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

I was wondering where NY was too, they were doing the renovation so she is probably very busy or doesnt have internet.

mmmm having fajitas todays.... hubby and I recently managed to copy a fajita sauce from a restaurant that I love that shut down a while ago. you use bullseye bbq sauce and lots of ketchup. we mix with chicken, yellow peppers and onion and put on a wholewheat wrap with sour cream. hubby also has cheese. the bullseye bbq sauce has a tang and the ketchup brings a sweetness, its so damn good! I will be eating it all week. Its not tooooo high in cals...just the sauce and sour cream but the rest is good for you. Im also trying to eat out less to save money and calories!

nothing new from me, just trying not to think about the 2ww but its hard not to think oooh I could be pregnant. my temps are good with not so many dips as last month but I know they dont mean much until nearer your period. I think Im going to test on thursday as I have a bunch of cheapies to use up.

hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sound yummy sarah, i love home made fajitas, we use the tortilla wraps and the marination powder that comes with the packet of salsa and wraps, we marinate the chicken breast in that powder, fry it in a bit of olive oil, do different coloured peppers in another pan, then mix the peppers and marinated chicken, buy sour cream and lots of kraft cracker barrell good cheddar cheese.. love it and love to add a bit of tabasco for the kick !


----------



## sherylb

Spaghetti sounds good for dinner. 

I had my triple screening today. That is covered by Medicaid but a scan is not considered medically necessary and will not be unless my tests come back abnormal. Bummer. My results will be in by the end of the week and if they are normal I will schedule a private scan for $100.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone! Sorry been so long. Not only is my house STILL torn apart, we took a break from it this weekend and started landscaping projects instead that were totally back breaking. I couldn't move for a few mornings.....THEN we had a big storm here and didn't have internet for 2 days until this morning when they came. Lol. 

Still have no walls in my bathroom and bedroom. I've learned to cope, they are going to work more today. The contractors didn't want to do anything over the holiday weekend....which i actually expected that they WOULD be using the long weekend to finish the bathroom...but no. So, hope they get going this week and finish it all. I am not one for leaving unfinished projects for too long. Especially one so large. Oh, and soooo annoying. Sean talked to this guy this morning at like 10 am and he said he was coming here in 30 minutes. SO now over 2 hours later he isn't here and sean has left work early to come work with him...but he's NOT answering the calls. So we are either worried, or annoyed. I can't help but be more annoyed since he seems the flakey type who may have went home to sleep or something. He better fricken get here, i am flipping if he doesn't. 

About the mold- turned out the problem wasn't as large or spread as we thought, and since it was damp and black mold, not the worst kind. I guess colorful is worse and goes airborn into your lungs and stuff. So, im back to hoping my baby is fine, I was convinced becasue of this i'd have major birth defects or something. but think its unlikely. Hopefully. 

Talking about the GD testing....they don't do that here until 28 weeks for some reason.....we do the first one is an hour...then if we fail that one, we have to come back for a 3 hour test. So i've got a while before I do that yet. 

have my scan tomorrow morning. I know its a boy so no excitement there. Im just more scared for bad news...soemthing to be wrong with baby, or placenta, or fluid, or just anything. I feel huge so think it must be growing...but still scared. 

Sarah-your fajita marinade recipe seriously made me feel so hungry for that. I love fajitas but dont think that we found a perfect recipe yet so i'd like to maybe try yours. I like making fajita burritos, with corn and rice mixed put in a wrap, and the chicken, peppers, onions, tomato, lettuce, sr cream, cheese.....sometiems black beans too. Do you think your sauce would still taste good with all of that? 

I have just sent OH out for tuna sandwhich and soup from Panera bread. I still hate most foods....this pregnancy is so weird. I want to pig out and love food but only loving junk food which is horrible!

Sarah- another thing- yes caffeiene is bad, and really bad for the men TTC also. It kills swimmers or makes them slwoer. Can't remember. I know yours has super sperm though, but the combo of you and him not drinking caffeiene while TTC may help a lot. I made mine go to one serving a day since he was like constantly with a Monster energy drink or ice tea or stuff like that. 

Dew- sorry AF came but now on to the next. I have never asked you or seen yoiu say, how old are you and OH? I know sometimes age comes into consideration with TTC....but you've not really been TTC too long though, have you? I tried for a super super long time and seems that baby apirin and vit B complex with my prenatals was the winning combo for me....the aspirin i had JUST started that cycle and vit B was on my 3rd cycle. Im not swearing by them, but think they may have helped? Every thought of taking anything naturally to help? I have read abouut Maca and such things.....

NDH- cockroaches terrify me! But so do spiders and here in MN, near the river, we've got a TON of them in the house and im constantly cussing about them! Hope you've gotten this issue fixed!

Sheryl- snickerdoodles are my fave cookies! My mommy makes them for me often:) yumm

Sarah hope you get bfp on thursday:) its not far out now..2 days! 

I KNOW there are things I didn't respond about on here and im sorry, but I am already rambling! 

Flying- glad you are onto the kicks now! I have tons of flutteries going on in there lately so loving that now.


----------



## flyingduster

Yay! Welcome back NY! Wow, sounds like you've had heaps going on though!!!! Glad it's getting sorted (hopefully!) and you can be back to normal (hah! what is 'normal'??) soon!!! And yay for the scan tomorrow too!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Well the renovating is up and down...today we are talking about tile colors, the vanity/sink/counter top colors and thats the fun parts! But when I shower and look up and there is no ceiling....then its a down time. Lol.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew- sorry AF came but now on to the next. I have never asked you or seen yoiu say, how old are you and OH? I know sometimes age comes into consideration with TTC....but you've not really been TTC too long though, have you? I tried for a super super long time and seems that baby apirin and vit B complex with my prenatals was the winning combo for me....the aspirin i had JUST started that cycle and vit B was on my 3rd cycle. Im not swearing by them, but think they may have helped? Every thought of taking anything naturally to help? I have read abouut Maca and such things.....
> 
> .

NY, good to hear from you...hope contractor has showed up by now and he finishes the job soon.

Thanks for all the advise/suggestions:flower: I turned 35 this year (on day of MC), DH is a month younger. Age could be playing a deterrent but I am more relaxed this year TTC compared to last year where I dreaded hitting big 35. My hormone levels are fine, cycles are pretty regular and LP averages at 14 days so I see little reason to try new things as I fear messing with hormones. If this cycle also doesn't work, I will meet with my gynec and see if she has any advise for us. This is 4th cycle trying after MMC, first time we got pregnant in 6 cycles. I am taking prenatals too. God knows what's missing :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I love fajitas but dont think that we found a perfect recipe yet so i'd like to maybe try yours. I like making fajita burritos, with corn and rice mixed put in a wrap, and the chicken, peppers, onions, tomato, lettuce, sr cream, cheese.....sometiems black beans too. Do you think your sauce would still taste good with all of that?
> for me often:) yumm

YES! or try it first without the corn and rice, as I guarantee you will love it. we use this sauce in bold original
https://www.kraftcanada.com/en/products/a-c/bullseyebarbecuesauce.aspx
and lots of ketchup....like 1 tablespoon of bulleye to 6 ketchup.

I dont like real mexican tasting food, more the tex-mex type. I never order fajitas in restaurants as they never put a yummy sauce with it and it tastes plain. this one tex-mex grill did one like this so Im so happy to have copied it.

good luck with your scan and you will be fine Im sure. you wont stop worrying until you have your little boy in your arms :kiss:

hey remind me what baby aspirin does...I may try it next cycle.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Dew- sorry AF came but now on to the next. I have never asked you or seen yoiu say, how old are you and OH? I know sometimes age comes into consideration with TTC....but you've not really been TTC too long though, have you? I tried for a super super long time and seems that baby apirin and vit B complex with my prenatals was the winning combo for me....the aspirin i had JUST started that cycle and vit B was on my 3rd cycle. Im not swearing by them, but think they may have helped? Every thought of taking anything naturally to help? I have read abouut Maca and such things.....
> 
> .
> 
> NY, good to hear from you...hope contractor has showed up by now and he finishes the job soon.
> 
> Thanks for all the advise/suggestions:flower: I turned 35 this year (on day of MC), DH is a month younger. Age could be playing a deterrent but I am more relaxed this year TTC compared to last year where I dreaded hitting big 35. My hormone levels are fine, cycles are pretty regular and LP averages at 14 days so I see little reason to try new things as I fear messing with hormones. If this cycle also doesn't work, I will meet with my gynec and see if she has any advise for us. This is 4th cycle trying after MMC, first time we got pregnant in 6 cycles. I am taking prenatals too. God knows what's missing :shrug:Click to expand...

i agree, you are young and have plenty of time. Even though Im 39 in oct compared with other ladies in the over 35 folder Im doing great....my fsh is 5 so perfect, my cycles are regular with a 14 day LP. Even though I sometimes have a little panic I do feel it will happen. Im not too keen on trying lots of remedies...I take my multi (but I may try baby aspirin). You havent been trying for long so Im sure you just need time. I really feel this is only my 2nd month trying, the others didnt count when there was something in the way :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

baby aspirin helps to build uterin lining, make implantation easier, and prevent possible blood clotting in the placenta that forms once pregnant, which is a common cause of early MC. I quit it the other week just, since placenta shoulda been done forming. 

I had such light, short periods that were NEVER red, that I read about it being a uterin lining issue. Then bam bfp. IDK...maybe, maybe not, but i'd like to think it helped me! 

Dew= you are sounding all healthy and perfect...how bouut DH? Had him checked out also?


----------



## Dew

NY, DH is meeting urologist on June 3 so we'll know more then.


----------



## sarahincanada

hey dew, forgot to mention 2 people in the over 35 folder just got BFPs after using the soft cups....one of them is 44! Im a little icky about using things like that but I could have hubby place then for me.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> baby aspirin helps to build uterin lining, make implantation easier, and prevent possible blood clotting in the placenta that forms once pregnant, which is a common cause of early MC. I quit it the other week just, since placenta shoulda been done forming.
> 
> I had such light, short periods that were NEVER red, that I read about it being a uterin lining issue. Then bam bfp. IDK...maybe, maybe not, but i'd like to think it helped me!

thanks for the info, I have pretty heavy periods so Im probably ok. sometimes I look at all the blood and think where does that come from!!!
I can only just remember to take my multivitamin so I think I will just stick with that!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sarah, just wanted to stop by and say hello! How are you doing hun!?


----------



## sarahincanada

Kylarsmom said:


> Sarah, just wanted to stop by and say hello! How are you doing hun!?

Hi Kylarsmom!! Im doing great thanks, on my 2nd cycle since my polyp removal so wish me luck!! how are you doing, when is your due date??! doesnt seem that long ago you got your bfp, time goes fast. You will be trying for your 3rd when Im still trying for my 1st :dohh: thanks for checking in, I do pop on your thread every now and then to see if you updated :flower:


----------



## NDH

Sarah, fajitas sound yummy! When I make fajitas they're really simple and yummy - just garlic and lime juice! That's it but soooo good. Mushrooms, peppers (capsicum here), onion and chicken and then salsa (for DH), cheese and sour cream on top. I don't think they have bullseye here, but if they do I might have to try your way. Also ketchup is really different here, so that might affect the flavour too.

NY, what a relief the mold problem isn't as wide spread as thought, or the really bad kind. I hope your scan is perfect and the rest of your renovations get finished without any more hitches. I hate spiders too, and there are a lot of horrible ones here, but fortunately we haven't seen many. That might be because we have a gecko living in the house? I've seen him in the nursery a couple of times. Don't mind him. And he survived the extermination fortunately. The cockroach problem seems to be mostly resolved. Saw just a couple last night and none the night before. I can deal with a couple of them, just not the numbers they were before.

Hmm I wonder if I had a uterine lining issue. Never thought about it before but my periods were always very short and light, and more brown than red. I would have an occasional heavier cycle, and the one before I got my :bfp: was a heavier one with more bleeding. Could have been yet another factor working against me.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> baby aspirin helps to build uterin lining, make implantation easier, and prevent possible blood clotting in the placenta that forms once pregnant, which is a common cause of early MC. I quit it the other week just, since placenta shoulda been done forming.
> 
> I had such light, short periods that were NEVER red, that I read about it being a uterin lining issue. Then bam bfp. IDK...maybe, maybe not, but i'd like to think it helped me!
> 
> thanks for the info, I have pretty heavy periods so Im probably ok. sometimes I look at all the blood and think where does that come from!!!
> I can only just remember to take my multivitamin so I think I will just stick with that!!Click to expand...

I have always been wary of using medication especially anything that could mess with my hormones and monthly cycles so I have serious doubts about aspirin too, however, I do see plenty of women talk about it and just found this article online, reading this I am tempted to try baby aspirin this cycle, may be not daily but on alternate days, probably will buy tomorrow. Sarah, I also have 2 days and 2 nights of heavy periods, 1 medium and 2 light/spotting days. When AF is 2 days late, it is worse and I pass big clots which is natural because lining is formed/matured 2 extra days. OK here s the article....

https://www.houstonfertilityspecialist.com/articles/art_aspirin.html


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> hey dew, forgot to mention 2 people in the over 35 folder just got BFPs after using the soft cups....one of them is 44! Im a little icky about using things like that but I could have hubby place then for me.

Yeah me too, icky about putting things inside for the fear of causing irritation or infection, has anyone else on this thread used them? Can we buy them in store in the US. If I have to use them this cycle, I don't have enough time to order online. Let me read more about these online. Thanks!


----------



## sherylb

Someone on my SMEP thread used soft cups this cycle and got her :bfp: She may be one of the ones Sarah is referring to though. Glowstar.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, nice to hear from you again, sorry about the state of the house and it does get irritating when people dont turn up, ive been waiting for weeks for this hand man to turn up to drill a hole to connect my dishwasher, he says hes coming today, but we will see.

yay for your scan tomorrow,. id be excited regardless of whether i knew the sex. but i can understand your worries, you are lucky that you are feeling flutters, i feel nothing. nothing at all, and have to use my doppler everyday to assure myself that things are going ok and i look at my bump every morning to see if it has grown, yes.. i am paranoid too,my anamoly scan is on the 7th of june so 5 more long days!

sarah, baby aspirin has seemed to work for a lot of people, lets hope it works for you too. xxx :kiss:

dew, i tried soft cups, well not after sex but before because i wanted to know how to insert it and boy it hurt !! but i guess there is a knack and way of doing it, each to their own, hope it works if you plan to try it., xxx

sheryl, yay your appointment went well, its silly how they wouldnt scan you and you have to pay 100 USD for a scan !!!

over here, they scan you at every appointment, just in case and to give you peace of mind as well. i hope you get scanned soon, xx

NDH, hope you are doing well.. and your pregnancy is going fine, 

flying... HI !!! xx

wonder where mummy is !


----------



## flyingduster

Baby, I only felt bub the night before I hit 20 weeks, and the more I read the more i see that it's normal to not feel anything until even later than that! Especially with your first and with an anterior placenta! I think my placenta is high and to the right, cos the ONLY kicks I feel are down in my pelvis (almost bladder-ish area) and on the left; I don't feel a thing right across the front or on the right AT ALL... I know your placenta is low and anterior, so it's quite possibly blocking a heap of movement if it covers a lot of area!! Thank goodness you have the doppler, and 5 days isn't far until your scan! How exciting to get the gender then tooo!!!! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks, last time she checked me she told me it was not considered low because it was measuring 2.2 or 2.4 or something, but i guess i will feel it in due course of time.


----------



## Huggles

ny - we also only do the gd test at 28 weeks here as I think that's when you're most at risk of it starting. And i think we also start with the one hour one and only do the 3 hour one if we fail the first. Haven't actually had it done before as i never got to 28 weeks last time, but that's what my friend said when she had hers.

Hope your house gets sorted soon!


----------



## babyhopes2323

I just phoned my doctor and i have to repeat the test at 28 weeks, they do it here at 17or 18 or 19 and again at 28 weeks. both times it is the three hour one.,


----------



## sherylb

I was rather disappointed when my doctor asked me if I had felt movement and I had to say I have so much flatulence I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Plus my uterus is still really really low so I am not sure how I would be able to find any movement. :(

If I had to pay for the scan at the hospital it would be $350. Maybe I will just wait until 22ish weeks and get the 4D scan and pay $150 instead of $100. Either way I would get a DVD of my 20 minute scan, 9 printed pictures, report for the baby book and gender determination. With the 4D instead of 2D I would also get a CD rom of all pictures and they say it's between 75-125 pictures.

Though I did intend to call the college today and see how they do things during the summer. I am pretty sure I could get a free at least 2D there without all the extras.


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl thats weird they asked you about movement so early, I didn't know you could feel it that early. Im thinking of a private one between 20 and 40 some time since here we just do the 20 week then I dont think we get another. I could be wrong though. 

Baby- I wouldnt worry, i felt mine once in a while starting around 18 weeks but that was super rare and now at 20 weeks the flutters are very often but not like a soccer kick or anything. Oh can't feel yet, only me! So we still do doppler like every other night for him otherwise he goes insane:) 

I screwed up my scan time and had OH stay home this morning until I realized its actually at 2 this afternoon. Oooops. Serious baby brain lately. I've messed up some time and schedule things pretty badly. 

Dew- my doctor was indifferent to the whole baby aspirin thing. He said it could have helped me conceive and after conception it was wise to keep taking unti lplacenta was formed. A friend of mine after a couple MC took baby aspirin until like a week before birth. I was scared to quit but felt I didn't need it anymore and docs agreed. Hope it works out for you. If I remember correctly I actually did have one period on it, and that one was substancially heavier, and redder. Then next cycle BFP so I think it helped implant and clean me out and help my lining. Also, B vits don't really m ess with you hormonally, they just help with the uterus and for men they help with the sperm.....some docs do actually have you take it during early pregnancy for morning sickness. Didn't help me for that though. 

Everyone's fajitas sound yummy! I want them now. I just made a huge bowl of spinach salad and chopped veggies. My plan is to make the healthy food more readily available for me to grab so im more inclined to eat it. If its not washed, chopped up, and mixed at the moment, i grab something else instead! 

Last night for "date night" we went to coldstone creamery for ice creamm and I found out thehy have amaretto ice cream. Now, im not sure what it is, but this is the 2nd pregnancy that I crave the drink Amaretto Sour. Its alcoholic- the alcohol is Disaronno. Anyways, obviously I cant have one so eating amaretto ice cream (with cotton candy too:) was delish!!! And I normally hate ice cream. 

Huggles- I love your profile pic of the baby. Such a cute button nose. Hope i get a good one this afternoon too! 

Baby- sucks you have to do the 3 hour test all over again! Do they make you drink some yucky grape or orange sweet drink? Just wait until you do it at 28 weeks. Since you can't eat food, the sweet drink makes baby go INSANE in the tummy. I sat at my hour one and watched as an alien made waves across my belly and its really funny. Maybe they dont all do it, but I hope it does something cool again! 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Nyp, yea the doppler is a life saver. by the way we are changing doctors if you have not read my previous posts. i found this lady doc ive gone to before who is close to home and is excellent and phoned me from her mobile with test results. i have already done my 3 hour test and now she will make me repeat it at 28 weeks. i had to drink pure orange flavoured dextrose. it was like super sweet, super warm fanta/ mirinda. it was disgusting. but i got my results and i dont have any sugar at all.

the only problem is im not immune to toxoplasma which means i have to be super careful while eating food from restaurants and have to make sure they are fresh etc.

Sheryl, i feel so bad that you have to go through this, it is so wrong !! having to pay so much, i do hope you are able to get a scan sooner than later .

Nyp, i cant believe your 20 week scan is the last scan you have before 40 weeks. that is soooo wrong! over here the doctor sees you every 4 weeks until the end of your pregnancy and scans you every time. atleast thats what i know and if they see you lets say only after two months or so, over here, you can go within four weeks or three weeks or whatever and they will scan you to check everything is ok and for your own peace of mind. 

ive read on so many posts of mmc's etc here that people in the states and UK, uk mainly dont get scanned until 12 / 14 weeks and so they dont know theyve had an mmc, and then its so sad when they find out. id hate for that to happen. 

many might disagree and say scans are not good etc, well prove it i would say. i dont want to brag about dubai or something, but here, you are generally covered by medical insurance under your dh when he gets a job and that usually covers all of maternity including labour etc and the stays in hospital and all scans and tests and you get scanned every month to check for regular progress which i think is great !

hope everybody else is doing fine. xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- im jealous! I had a gush of fluid a few weeks back and wanted a scan for reassurance and they wouldnt evne do one then. They were quite rude about it really. We can't get them to order one for practically anything! 

Although, working in radiology, they do get kind of worried about frequent scans. Ultrasound is quite large sound waves going into the uterus and are made to bounce off of forming cells and make a picture or sound. This means it can change the formation of those cells if done too much. I had a friend who would scan herself a TON at work and her daughter has hearing problems. Its quite loud sound waves that our doppler and ultrasoun machines put into the uterus and im afraid it could harm hearing or other things. Of course, I have no proof other than my friend's daughter of this, but thats because no study would be done on a pregnant lady of course. I am only going by the facts of the way ultrasound waves work. I am sure, though, that your doctors would never do more than safe and know of high risk people who get them ever 4 weeks also so really, im not saying what you are doing is bad. Just mentioning that yes, it can be a problem. Like I said though, my friend did them often on her own. 

yea, I know too well about MMC. I got a few earlyl scans though but just happened to be the few weeks that I didn't have one....the baby stopped growing. Aweful but i need to just move on from that! 

Its good they really monitor you with the GD testing! Im glad you dont have it yet, its no fun to have! 


Ok, gotta leave for the scan. I am nervous about peeing my pants, or even worse, finding something is bad with baby.....ugh, i hate being dreadful but can't help it! hope to come with good news!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yea i guess you just never know with ultrasounds or anything.. like nothing can be proved really. !! but wow i cant believe that happened to your friend.

P.S here, they monitor you every week if you are high risk. when i had the SCH (blood clot) i was called in every week.

and how rude that they didnt scan you when you had a gush of fluid. thats just horrible !!!!

so excited for your scan, do let us know how it went and upload some pics !! :thumbsup:

dont worry, everything will be A OKAY !!


----------



## Dew

Good luck NY! I understand your worries but it's all gonna be good. Will wait for you to come back and update us. :flower:


----------



## flyingduster

Over here I'm pretty sure they do the early dating scan (usually around 6-9 weeks), the nucheal scan at 12 weeks, the anatomy one at 20 weeks, and then I'm sure there's one in the third trimester too. All of them are optional though too, and I do know some ladies who've only had one scan to check all was ok and then no more. I didn't have the early dating one, but I'll almost definitely get the last one done still! lol. I love seeing my bub... 

I do know someone who is high risk having lost a few pregnancies now, and she's getting regular scans done to keep tabs on bub (like every couple of weeks I think? Not sure) and I'm pretty sure, knowing the health system here, that if I had an emergency that they'd scan me to check everything too. Especially as I'm so much further along now, that if something went wrong it's not gonna just be a simple 'bleed' to loose an embryo like in the early days, it'd have to be a full blown labour to loose this lump now...! lol.


I'm not really feeling much flutters, I sorta do feel some, but it's only the big thumping kicks that I can really feel for sure, and those I can feel on the outside easily too. Still haven't gotten hubby feeling at the right time yet though!

Loads of women who've had babies before have been feeling their little ones since 14 weeks supposedly, but most first time women don't feel anything until 18+ weeks, so don't worry; it'll come!


Oh, and I've scheduled my baby shower for 3rd July!!!! I've got 9 people coming already, and I haven't even sent an email out yet, only made a facebook event! lol. It'll be winter here by then, and our house is now fully insulated (yay!) so it'll be warm and cosy in our wee living room, with good company and nibbles all afternoon. I'm really looking forward to it!




This week has snuck up on me. I'm 21 weeks tomorrow! 21!


----------



## Huggles

wow flying! 21 weeks seems so far all of a sudden!!! Congrats!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew- my doctor was indifferent to the whole baby aspirin thing. He said it could have helped me conceive and after conception it was wise to keep taking unti lplacenta was formed. A friend of mine after a couple MC took baby aspirin until like a week before birth. I was scared to quit but felt I didn't need it anymore and docs agreed. Hope it works out for you. If I remember correctly I actually did have one period on it, and that one was substancially heavier, and redder. Then next cycle BFP so I think it helped implant and clean me out and help my lining. Also, B vits don't really m ess with you hormonally, they just help with the uterus and for men they help with the sperm.....some docs do actually have you take it during early pregnancy for morning sickness. Didn't help me for that though.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!

NY: I am taking Women's One A Day prenatanls which have a complete set of vitamin b/folic acid/DHA-EPA etc and DH is also taking MOAD vitamins. Extra dose of VitB6 is more commonly used to elongate LP (although it is not medically proved) and I have OK LP. Only thing I would like to get checked is progesterone levels at day21 or day23 of cycle....just to make sure. My day 3 hormone levels were...FSH-5.7; TSH-2.49; PL-18.7 They are normal as per my doc. I have read mixed reviews about baby aspirin so still having second thoughts about it. It made sense for you to take it since your periods were very light and aspirin might have helped. Even if I decide to take, I will probably take it every other day and stop around 10 dpo as I read today that a lady's placenta started to detach in very early weeks of pregnancy and her doctor refrained her from taking aspirin :dohh:

About softcups, I really don't know where my cervix is, never tried to find it as I don't like inserting finger inside so fear if by placing soft cups in wrong position I may completely block stuff away from it :nope:

I spent a lot of time reading about these two last night and this morning....and still not convinced that they can help me. Guess I am hard to convince :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Dew- my doctor was indifferent to the whole baby aspirin thing. He said it could have helped me conceive and after conception it was wise to keep taking unti lplacenta was formed. A friend of mine after a couple MC took baby aspirin until like a week before birth. I was scared to quit but felt I didn't need it anymore and docs agreed. Hope it works out for you. If I remember correctly I actually did have one period on it, and that one was substancially heavier, and redder. Then next cycle BFP so I think it helped implant and clean me out and help my lining. Also, B vits don't really m ess with you hormonally, they just help with the uterus and for men they help with the sperm.....some docs do actually have you take it during early pregnancy for morning sickness. Didn't help me for that though.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!
> 
> NY: I am taking Women's One A Day prenatanls which have a complete set of vitamin b/folic acid/DHA-EPA etc and DH is also taking MOAD vitamins. Extra dose of VitB6 is more commonly used to elongate LP (although it is not medically proved) and I have OK LP. Only thing I would like to get checked is progesterone levels at day21 or day23 of cycle....just to make sure. My day 3 hormone levels were...FSH-5.7; TSH-2.49; PL-18.7 They are normal as per my doc. I have read mixed reviews about baby aspirin so still having second thoughts about it. It made sense for you to take it since your periods were very light and aspirin might have helped. Even if I decide to take, I will probably take it every other day and stop around 10 dpo as I read today that a lady's placenta started to detach in very early weeks of pregnancy and her doctor refrained her from taking aspirin :dohh:
> 
> About softcups, I really don't know where my cervix is, never tried to find it as I don't like inserting finger inside so fear if by placing soft cups in wrong position I may completely block stuff away from it :nope:
> 
> I spent a lot of time reading about these two last night and this morning....and still not convinced that they can help me. Guess I am hard to convince :shrug:Click to expand...

dew I feel the same! trouble is on the internet you can read both good and bad for everything. I tend to worry about something having an opposite effect. Im not going to bother with anything as Im going for treatments from september anyway.

hope everyone is doing well, having a busy day so just popping in to say hi!


----------



## sherylb

I can't decide whether to cry or scream. I had a great day with my mom and brother and watched Tron 3D and Bridesmaids. Then I called the voicemail number for the volunteer program at the community college and it says they will only do a scan for women who have already had a second tri scan. I think I will call one of the ladies tomorrow and tell her that my doctor doesn't consider it medically necessary and won't give me one and see if she will sympathize and let me in.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello! My baby is perfectly fine in there and everything was where it should be so im very relieved. Not so thrilled about the actual scan though. It was only like 20 minutes which they say its a 40 minute one, and the pics werent that great and baby wasnt every all in a very good view in my opinion. She did more close up look at certain parts, but not much looking at just the whole baby for cute pic. I have a couple, but am just kinda let down a bit. Oh well, guess i'll hafta tell a friend at work that I need some better pics. Lol. Baby is measuring right on the dot and i was so excited that the palate is good, brain is perfect, spine is perfect, 2 arms, 2 legs, all hands and feet, kidneys are good! yay baby!


----------



## Dew

Congrats NY!! :happydance: so happy for you!!! :hugs: now you can relax :) :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Such a sigh of relief to see that it has all the parts as they should be. Not sure why I had such a bad feeling! Silly, me.


----------



## Dew

I think it is but natural to have that fear....I would be like that too :)

Finished making dinner....cous cous salad: now off to YMCA :)


----------



## NDH

Ny, glad the scan went well but sorry it was a disappointment picture wise.

I'm not sure how many scans I'll be offered but I've decided I'll only have the 12 week NT scan (since it's already booked) and the 20 week scan (at which we may or may not find out gender). If I'm offered 3rd tri scans I think I'll refuse them. Ny isn't the only one to bring up the potential risks, and as there won't be any studies to conclusively say either way we've decided for ourselves to go the less risky option. I know some women who don't get even one scan done but that wouldn't sit well with me - I'll need one around 8 weeks in future just for reassurance that there is indeed a baby where it should be etc.

I also know someone on here who was told the baby aspirin she was on was causing her sac to tear in early pregnancy. There are just so many things to consider and conflicting information about everyhing.


----------



## sherylb

Well I know I have a heartbeat but I really question whether I will have an ultrasound before much closer to delivery when they check the position.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hello! My baby is perfectly fine in there and everything was where it should be so im very relieved. Not so thrilled about the actual scan though. It was only like 20 minutes which they say its a 40 minute one, and the pics werent that great and baby wasnt every all in a very good view in my opinion. She did more close up look at certain parts, but not much looking at just the whole baby for cute pic. I have a couple, but am just kinda let down a bit. Oh well, guess i'll hafta tell a friend at work that I need some better pics. Lol. Baby is measuring right on the dot and i was so excited that the palate is good, brain is perfect, spine is perfect, 2 arms, 2 legs, all hands and feet, kidneys are good! yay baby!

yay for baby!!! glad everything measured perfectly. will you stop worrying now :haha::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, yay brilliant news about baby and sorry that you didnt get good pics !

Sarah, you officially started this thread so it is your duty, to give NY a booby party. its 20 weeks for her, half way through !! 

flying got her boobie party , and wow cant believe she is 21 weeks tomorrow already, but the rest of us are following in line so can we have a party !

congrats Ny on getting half way there !! so exciting.. boobie party will be thrown by sarah.. 


sarah, i really do hope you dont have to use soft cups etc. dew you too, i ordered those from the states and ended up throwing the whole lot out.

im praying for a miracle for you two.. xxx


sheryl, i think its upto you now, do you want to pay 100 usd for a scan or do you think you can get one done from the college.. let us know, hope it works out for you. xx

hope everyone else is doing ok, NDH, hi !! :wave: where is mummy? she has disappeared literally.


----------



## NDH

Happy 20 weeks Ny! Halfway there woohoo! And Preethi you aren't far behind either!


----------



## Huggles

Sorry the scan was disappointing NY, but really glad to hear that all is well with bubs.


----------



## sarahincanada

oooh sorry you know me and dates, I have no clue what 20 weeks means but if someone says half way then I know!!!
*
HAPPY HALF WAY NY!!!!!!!!*
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## sarahincanada

I did a test today at 10dpo, :bfn:
I know, I know, its early, but in my mind I am out and that actually makes the next 4 days go much easier. I HATE the not knowing thing, it drives me crazy. I will probably test everyday as I have a bunch of cheapy internet tests. 
My temps have been much higher this cycle than last, last month I had a lot of ups and downs. Not sure if that means anything, like are my hormones are better this month? I know the temps dont mean a whole lot after ovulation and before period.
Period due on Tuesday.
Im so used to my period coming now and not being pregnant Im really losing interest to be completely honest. One more month of tracking then Im doing nothing for a couple of months and then going for treatment.
Someone in the over 35 section recently went for IUI, man the 2WW must be horrible when you have paid for a treatment. Hubby thinks it wont get to that, but we are running out of months :shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

I hope a surprise BFP comes still sarah, Im sorry for the negative one today but yea, its still early. How long LP do you usually have? 15?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I did a test today at 10dpo, :bfn:
> I know, I know, its early, but in my mind I am out and that actually makes the next 4 days go much easier. I HATE the not knowing thing, it drives me crazy. I will probably test everyday as I have a bunch of cheapy internet tests.
> My temps have been much higher this cycle than last, last month I had a lot of ups and downs. Not sure if that means anything, like are my hormones are better this month? I know the temps dont mean a whole lot after ovulation and before period.
> Period due on Tuesday.
> Im so used to my period coming now and not being pregnant Im really losing interest to be completely honest. One more month of tracking then Im doing nothing for a couple of months and then going for treatment.
> Someone in the over 35 section recently went for IUI, man the 2WW must be horrible when you have paid for a treatment. Hubby thinks it wont get to that, but we are running out of months :shrug:


I understand your frustration but don't lose hope Sarah...BFP will happen, it is just 2nd TTC cycle after removing polyp. Your LP is 14-15 days long so 10 dpo might still be early. Keep faith in hubby's faith and hopefully, you will never have to go for treatments. 

I received my CB smiley digitals yesterday in mail and was hoping may be they sent some free ICs along but NO :nope: anyways I do not like to test before AF due date :shrug:

Keep yourself busy :hugs: :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your BFN sarah, i know you might have probably tested early being impatient but if your cycles are long, then best to leave it until last minute to test because thats when those faint lines appear, the night i tested was the 21st of feb and it was so damn faint, but i was crying and didnt know maybe it was cuz i drank too much water, and then BFP with digital the next morning and it was with FMU.

hope you have tests left for the right time in your cycle !


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about the BFN sarah, are your cycles long? its best to leave testing for the last minute as thats when the faint lines appear and best to test with FMU.

thats how it worked for me, i didnt test until i was a little late. hope you have enough test for the right time in your cycle. xxx


----------



## Dew

NY, happy 20 weeks :happydance: hopefully you can relax now after that beautiful scan yesterday :)

Coldstone creamery is our favorite ice-cream stop :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Here is my half way day bumpage and the 20 week bean I am growing. I have a really good one of the baby boy parts but don't need to post my baby's privates online:) hahahaa. Its just so obvious, I feel weird doing it but was definitely confirmed boy!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0242.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 7









DSCN1687.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1689.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









DSCN1691.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dew

You look beautiful! I like your top :) first one with view of entire baby is my favorite baby picture :thumbup: thanks for sharing :flower:
I wonder how baby boy part looks in scan (especially vs. Girl baby part), can a first time mom figure it out on her own if the scan camera is on the private part? I mean is it that obvious?


----------



## sherylb

I talked to the college this morning. As long as my doctor will give me a release they will let me volunteer. I had to tell her that obviously my doctor doesn't expect anything other than normal or he would have requested a scan himself. Even if they found something and sent me back to my doctor it would be better to know. They aren't equipped to give videos or pictures so we will have to take a picture with our phones. 

I am still waiting on my triple screen results though and if they have any issue will have a scan with the hospital.


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you Dew! I think the boy part is obvious but if it were a girl, I may have a hard time wondering if im missing something or what. All the threads that are asking for people to tell if it is a boy or girl just confuse the crap out of me! What they do is get a view from the bottom. So you see like the baby is in Indian sit kind of, and for my boy, there is a wee wee sticking out clearly and then the tech puts an arrow to point to it and labels boy. So yes, you can tell what you are seeing on mine. I was lucky though. A lot are not so clear. I guess they look for certain "Lines" in a girl. Like three lines or something indicate a girl part?


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! my LP is always 14 days, so my period will (or will not!) be here Tuesday. I know its early but in the over 35 section someone else (44) got a bfp at 10dpo so was hoping I might lol. These internet cheapies are supposed to be 10miu which are the most sensitive, so you dont think it would show by now?? preethi were you using internet cheapies or the good tests? I think the first response is 20 or 25 miu.

for me the last 5 or so days of the cycle are the worst, and I feel a little :wacko:. getting the bfn actually helps me, like a gentle let down, but I might still get a good surprise later :baby:


----------



## Dew

Thanks NY for the info!

Sheryl, good luck with everything! Hopefully everything is just fine with yours and baby's health so things should go smooth for you :)


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Here is my half way day bumpage and the 20 week bean I am growing. I have a really good one of the baby boy parts but don't need to post my baby's privates online:) hahahaa. Its just so obvious, I feel weird doing it but was definitely confirmed boy!

yay you look beautiful! you still have a great figure then a lovely bump. and love the scan photos too :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I did the Internet cheapie ones...they are the little tiny strips that aren;t in any plastic holder of any sort and you dip in pee right? So, I did them a few times getting BFN leading up to my BFP....i wasnt tracking ovulation that cycle due to our travels so I honestly couldnt say how many DPO I was and think AF was either late (based on some cycles) or could have been still due within 3 days based on other cycles. Maybe, maybe, maybe it'll still be for you! I'd do one in 2 days. They started SOOOO faint for me I really did question it. In retrospect, I wish i'd have kept the few i did BFN because it would be interesting to see if there WAS the tiniest faint line that I missed. Oh well. Did that lady who is 44 do anything special or just natural?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- I did the Internet cheapie ones...they are the little tiny strips that aren;t in any plastic holder of any sort and you dip in pee right? So, I did them a few times getting BFN leading up to my BFP....i wasnt tracking ovulation that cycle due to our travels so I honestly couldnt say how many DPO I was and think AF was either late (based on some cycles) or could have been still due within 3 days based on other cycles. Maybe, maybe, maybe it'll still be for you! I'd do one in 2 days. They started SOOOO faint for me I really did question it. In retrospect, I wish i'd have kept the few i did BFN because it would be interesting to see if there WAS the tiniest faint line that I missed. Oh well. Did that lady who is 44 do anything special or just natural?

yes they are the tiny ones so probably the same. I have never liked poas but I have quite a few so going to use them up and I will keep them just incase something fades in!
the 44 yr old didnt do anything special apart from those softcups and it is natural, I just pray its a sticky as shes had a huge amount of MC's so FX'd for her.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I have a really good one of the baby boy parts but don't need to post my baby's privates online:) hahahaa.

LOL I missed this part as I was excited to see the photos, but that is sooooo cute! I think he will thank you one day :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol, I know a lot of women do it and I know it isn't really considered gross, but its just too much for me! 

So, I have to go to work in a few minutes and I really really let them down last night. I was on call until 3 am and we rarely get called in over night but I have, and NEVER sleep through anything. Well, they called me in, twice and I slept through it. I am devastated and ashamed, and feel so aweful. I never imagined I'd sleep through anything. Especially now when im barely sleeping at all and up to pee every hour. I have no idea how this happened but I am just miserable over it. I hate how I let down that over night tech who was probably freaking out because she needed me. Sigh. I have a lot of proving to do to regain trust after this one......:( Sorry for the poor me rant, its just a really big deal to me and I feel like huge crap and am nervous to go face the music at work.


----------



## Huggles

sorry for the bfn sarah :hugs:

congrats on halfway ny! Lovely bump pic and great scan pics. Yay for seeing definite boy bits!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Huggles and congrats on the 15 weeks!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, i used the cheap ones but not the internet cheapies, they are ridiculously thin.

u get t=like those pee on a cup and then u can take the drops and put it in a white small square thing and then two lines pop up. thats what i used first night and then in the morning FMU with a digi which was expensive .

ny, very very nice pics, cant wait for my 20 week scan now because seems like baby looks all grown in those pics !!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah miracles do happen and like you said, if a 44 yr old woman can get pregnant then you can definitely get pregnant. xxx


----------



## flyingduster

Yay on halfway NY!!!! And I was pretty disappointed in my scan pics too, the ones I posted are ones I took myself from the dvd! (which I can't post online! grr) but ahh well...


Sarah, 10 DPO might only just be implanting now, so for sure there could *easily* be no hormones in your system yet, let alone enough to trigger a HPT! My BFP was an internet cheapie too, but I only had the one left so I saved it for the day that AF was due! Every other month I tested around 12 DPO to let myself down gently... haha! FX you still get a BFP!!


I can't remember what else was going on cos there was like 5 pages to read through! lol!!


I'm 21 weeks now! And having only felt the first kicks 8 days ago, I was laying in bed this morning absolutely loving it cos bub was kicking up a storm! It was squirming all over, and some big kicks that I could easily feel on the outside. It made it really difficult to get out of bed!!! haha! Of course hubby is up at 4am though and off to work, so he didn't get to feel any of it, but hopefully it'll kick around lots tonight for him... 

Yesterday was a draaaaaaaaaag, I left home at 7:30am, and didn't get home again until after 9pm. I was soooooo tired! I wonder if that's why bub was having so much fun this morning; it was probably rearing to go after a long day of me moving around constantly! lol!!


----------



## Huggles

That's awesome flying!


----------



## sarahincanada

awww NY Im sure they will understand, Im sure they know you are very reliable and they will just blame the pregnancy! 

flying awww thats sooo amazing! I cant even imagine!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

sarahincanada said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, just wanted to stop by and say hello! How are you doing hun!?
> 
> Hi Kylarsmom!! Im doing great thanks, on my 2nd cycle since my polyp removal so wish me luck!! how are you doing, when is your due date??! doesnt seem that long ago you got your bfp, time goes fast. You will be trying for your 3rd when Im still trying for my 1st :dohh: thanks for checking in, I do pop on your thread every now and then to see if you updated :flower:Click to expand...

sorry took me so long to respond! how was the polyp removal ? Was it a surgery or just a procedure? Was it painful? I really hope it helps you ! Im sure it will! No I will not be trying for my 3rd anytime soon dont you worry about that!! ;) Im due Aug 5 but having a csection July 26 , so next month!! cant really believe how fast it has gone! crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

I just was looking at the notes in my FF chart as I hadnt before and it says

"Possibly Triphasic on Day 21"

I was like wtf?? I looked it up and it said its a 2nd shift up so I guess thats why they put that. Im annoyed as it will now get my hopes up grrrrrr. but it also said that a lot of non pregnant chart gets them and Im sure my temp with plummet tomorrow just like last month at 11 dpo :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

Kylarsmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, just wanted to stop by and say hello! How are you doing hun!?
> 
> Hi Kylarsmom!! Im doing great thanks, on my 2nd cycle since my polyp removal so wish me luck!! how are you doing, when is your due date??! doesnt seem that long ago you got your bfp, time goes fast. You will be trying for your 3rd when Im still trying for my 1st :dohh: thanks for checking in, I do pop on your thread every now and then to see if you updated :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry took me so long to respond! how was the polyp removal ? Was it a surgery or just a procedure? Was it painful? I really hope it helps you ! Im sure it will! No I will not be trying for my 3rd anytime soon dont you worry about that!! ;) Im due Aug 5 but having a csection July 26 , so next month!! cant really believe how fast it has gone! crazy!!!!!!!Click to expand...

omg I cant believe how fast its gone, amazing!! I will check in with you nexy month and I will let you know if I ever get my bfp!!!
operation was fine as I was put under general, recovery was fine too


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I just was looking at the notes in my FF chart as I hadnt before and it says
> 
> "Possibly Triphasic on Day 21"
> 
> I was like wtf?? I looked it up and it said its a 2nd shift up so I guess thats why they put that. Im annoyed as it will now get my hopes up grrrrrr. but it also said that a lot of non pregnant chart gets them and Im sure my temp with plummet tomorrow just like last month at 11 dpo :dohh:

Sarah, however much I want you to get BFP ASAP, I am not the one to push people in believing things which might not be true and may hurt later. I'll continue to pray that your temps stay high and I'll be jumping up and down if you get pregnant this cycle :) but just so you stay grounded :thumbup: I'll point out that you had high temp on 9dpo last cycle too, right? It can go either way from here so let's hope for the best...


----------



## Dew

But definitely your temps are much much better than last time...

Lately, my temps were not as I would expect and yesterday I realized that low battery symbol is flickering on thermometer so now I know the culprit :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I just was looking at the notes in my FF chart as I hadnt before and it says
> 
> "Possibly Triphasic on Day 21"
> 
> I was like wtf?? I looked it up and it said its a 2nd shift up so I guess thats why they put that. Im annoyed as it will now get my hopes up grrrrrr. but it also said that a lot of non pregnant chart gets them and Im sure my temp with plummet tomorrow just like last month at 11 dpo :dohh:
> 
> Sarah, however much I want you to get BFP ASAP, I am not the one to push people in believing things which might not be true and may hurt later. I'll continue to pray that your temps stay high and I'll be jumping up and down if you get pregnant this cycle :) but just so you stay grounded :thumbup: I'll point out that you had high temp on 9dpo last cycle too, right? It can go either way from here so let's hope for the best...Click to expand...

yes thats why Im assuming it will plummet tomorrow!

however the 1 random high temp on 9dpo last month is quite different to this month....they didnt suggest triphastic last month, where this month starting from CD21 theres a 2nd shift in temps with 3 higher temps making it possibly triphastic.

I was just annoyed as I was letting myself down gently after the bfn and then read that..but reading non pregnant charts have it makes me still think Im out!!! Im very careful not to get my hopes up in fact Im quite the opposite :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Yes Sarah, definitely chart is looking b'ful this time *touch wood* 

I am like you too, very cautious when it comes to raising hopes, I would rather think negative and be pleasantly surprised later :)

Do you have any symptoms?

Here is what I believe...that it is your turn to get pregnant on this thread, once you get your BFP, next will be me :D


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Yes Sarah, definitely chart is looking b'ful this time *touch wood*
> 
> I am like you too, very cautious when it comes to raising hopes, I would rather think negative and be pleasantly surprised later :)
> 
> Do you have any symptoms?
> 
> Here is what I believe...that it is your turn to get pregnant on this thread, once you get your BFP, next will be me :D

no nothing that I havent had before....I tend to not look for symptoms and so dont notice any anymore!

see Ive always believed I will be the last to get a bfp on this thread, and you will be first!!


----------



## nypage1981

I just can't wait to see what your temps do tomorrow sarah. I hope stay up, but I just want to konw either way, im feeling all anxious now! Come on temps....please surprise us, we need a happy surprise!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Fx'd for you sarah, let it happen. xx


----------



## flyingduster

FX'd Sarah!!! I was totally the same as you; expecting a BFN, being ok with a BFN (disappointed, but ok with it) but keeping a little hope for a BFP, "one day". The month I got my BFP I was feeling _ particularly_ 'blah' about it, and was fully expecting a BFN and was already planning my next cycle and just wanted AF to hurry along so I could get on with it... haha! I think it's a good mindset; sooooooo much easier being (incredibly) happy and surprised than to be dropped into depression all the time... I know you'll get your BFP one day, lets just hope it'll be sooner rather than later! heh. It'll happen though, we all know it, and you know we'll all be jumping over the moon with you!!! :D


----------



## Huggles

I was similar. The one month I was totally expecting a BFP and was so completely and utterly depressed when I got bfn after bfn (af arrived 4 days late!). Totally gutted.

The next month, however, I was convinced i hadn't ov'd and was totally expecting AF and planning my next cycle. Had even just received IC opks etc. My plan was all set. Then i got a bfp instead and didn't even get to use the opks!


----------



## NDH

Same with me. I'd decided to start temping and had ordered a thermometer for the next month and tested just to see the bfn and prepare myself for AFs arrival.

Funny how it seems to be the month we least were expecting to see that second line that we all got ours.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: ladies!!! 

Sorry for my absense... all is okay with me, last week Thursday Hubby was involved in a rather bad car accident on the motorway. Got the call at 11:45pm from him, to say he's been in an accident, the car was a complete write off and that he was in pain and had to go as the ambulance had arrived. BUT.. not to worry... he'll be fine! 

Yep...saying that to a pregnant woman is going to result in her calmly going back to sleep!! Uhm NO... so I spent a lot of hours in tears and stressing. Speaking to my Mum in SA.. who is ahead by an hour and trying to contact him. I didn't know that when he first called it was from someone elses phone (he called the home phone and we don't have caller ID) turns out his phone was lost in the wreck that was our car. 

Anyway. He got home at 3:30 and since then I've been looking after 2 babies! He's been able to help less with Lottie so it's been a bit tough as I've been very tired. Also having to sort out insurance, car settlements, finding a new car, sorting out the hire car, discussing claim options and Mike getting sorted with physio etc. I've managed to update my journal a little but not managed to get round to visiting the threads I normally do. 

I hope you're all well! Flying I'm so thrilled you're getting great movement! Happy 20 weeks to NY!!! :dance:

Sarah I love the temps.. they're looking good. We had some good news this morning. Mike's best friend and his wife have been trying to conceive since before we fell pregger with Lottie. (so before June 08) and after recently packing up and moving from Johannesburg, to Durban (a coastal town with a more relaxed way of life - similar to Cape Town) they've fallen pregnant! She also left her stressful job to make the move... so I think that was the biggest factor. Anyway.. they're 8 weeks and Mike and I screamed when we heard their news! I don't think I've ever been more happy for a friend! 

Anyway... just thought I'd share the good news! After 3 years, they did it!!! 

Hope everyone is well, I'll try keep up a bit better... but in a week's time my folks arrive from SA for 10 days and so all my internet time will be limited as I'll be entertaining them! :D


----------



## NDH

Oh my goodness! No wonder you've been absent for a while. I'm glad he's ok but that would have been terrifying! If he didn't have even one overnight in the hospital though that's a good thing. You must be exhausted physically and emotionally right now though.

Hooray for your friends! I love love love hearing about people who have been trying for a long time having success (it breaks my heart when people struggle for so long but it's always cause for celebration when they finally get pregnant.) And a former coworker of mine is from Durban, I've heard many stories :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying, yay for all those kicks, must be awesome :cloud9:

omg mummy !!so sorry to hear about the accident but glad that mike is ok and that you are settling down now. it must be tough what with lottie and everything, but so glad youve been able to cope and take care of things..hope he feels better soon ! and great news about your friends.. xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies... yeah the car was a very safe one (had a good safety rating) and he did very well to get out of it with no broken bones. He was very badly bruised on his back though. He'd come to a stop as there was a queue of traffic joining the next motorway and the guy behind him didn't notice. He hit Mike at about 50mph (so the other driver says) thats about 80kph i think. Not great if Mike was stationary, he basically spun Mike into the car in front and then the car spun more into the middle of the motorway. A lorry driver very cleverly parked his truck lengthways across the road so that only one lane was open and had to slow down and go around the truck and so not have any more cars smash into Mike until the police had arrived. 

Anyway... he's doing great now and think the shock of it was more difficult for him! Lots of worrying thoughts for him though like - Thank goodness Lottie and I weren't in it..etc etc..

I'm trying to find someone I can see about a possible infection! :( in a few min I can try and see if the nurse can fit me in for an appointment. I tried earlier but the said to try again after 1pm.


----------



## Huggles

hope you get an appointment soon mummycat


----------



## sarahincanada

omg mummycat thats crazy!!! I kept meaning to check your journal and didnt see anything on facebook about it, my god I would have been in a panic after that call too. so glad to hear everything is ok, although caring for 2 babies is not good :growlmad: how long does he get off work? and how come you think you have an infection? hope you get an apt soon and everything is ok xxx

thanks everyone for the kind words. Another bfn today but my temps is still up where this DPO last month it went way down. Sure it doesnt mean anything and can still plummet anyday. 

Flying you said it great...


flyingduster said:


> FI think it's a good mindset; sooooooo much easier being (incredibly) happy and surprised than to be dropped into depression all the time... I know you'll get your BFP one day, lets just hope it'll be sooner rather than later! heh. It'll happen though, we all know it, and you know we'll all be jumping over the moon with you!!! :D

Im totally ok with it not being my month, every month that goes by means its more likely to happen somepoint soon! after so many months I have somewhat lost the excitement of it all, but that will come back when I get my bfp.

going for a massage today then lunch with hubby yay, and I think we are going away for the weekend over the border (havent decided for sure yet). if my period comes tuesday then 2 weeks later I get another try its all good. And Dew you get another try very soon :happydance:

talk soon, have a wonderful day everyone :flower:


----------



## Dew

OMG! Glad Mike is doing fine and you and Lottie were not there in the car when the accident happened. Me and DH have been in a very serious car accident so just the thought of it scares me to the core. Hope Mike recovers very soon...thank God for his safety! :hugs: take care :flower:

Great news about your friend's pregnancy....I love to hear conception related success stories. Every night before sleeping, I visit 'BFP Announcement' section of this forum and read all the news with a smile on my face, then i go to bed with a hope that I too will be able to make that announcement soon :)

Ugh! What infection are you talking about? Hope it's nothing and you feel better soon....have fun time with your folks :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, glad temps didn't go down today. Keeping FXed for your BFP! Sometimes when people say they got their BFP on 6-9dpo I think in my mind that probably they got their ovulation day all wrong. To test and get BFP on AF due date is more realistic. I have hope for you :thumbup:

I had a very bad headache last night, couldn't sleep well and it's still there this morning :cry: normally, I get such headache before or during AF, today is CD8....I have bad allergies, I am sneezing all the time, could be because of that :nope:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy so glad everyone is safe and now all the hard work to take care of the aftermath of accident. ....but a new car! yay! think of your new baby in your new car. how fun. 

Sarah- temping looks so fun, at least it makes things exciting right? although, i wish they'd either match a bfp test, or just plummet if they're going to, we don't need false hope! Guess we will see what tomorrow brings. unless you go for a weekend away, then you could just forget the temps!

Seems everyone's bfp was the one they least expected. I had already began temping for 3 days to prepare for the next cycle with my new thermometer and had bought a bunch of TTC stuff on amazon. Over a hundred bucks later nothing got used and my 3 temps seemed sorta high from what I had seen on other things so that is why i tested.....i had only begun! Lol. 

Dew, Sarah- whoever is going first, lets do it! Lol. OR you could both just get the bfp same cycle and wrap up our TTC thread. Eh? I have high hopes for you both, it will happen some time. Hang in there its all you can do.:hugs:


----------



## Dew

One good news (it had me worried to some extent), DH met urologist today and he is very satisfied with DH's SA results. DH may do the test one more time according to WHO standards, initial clinic did it differently. I feel so relieved today :)


----------



## Huggles

yay for good results dew!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay dew, i am so happy for you and your dh about the SA results !!! :hugs:

sorry youve got a bad headache, i hope it clears soon.

AFM, i am feeling very nervous and am very impatient and cannot wait for the scan on tuesday, i want to move it to monday if possible, i will be exactly 20 weeks on monday, i just cant stand the wait. i feel no movement although i know its early but reading on and on about other women feeling it is not helping. i do still find the HB with doppler but keep worrying about babys size and if it is growing well and properly as it should.

so will phone hospital to see if they can reschedule for monday if they have a slot available .


----------



## nypage1981

yay for results on DH today dew! 

Baby- Some feel more than others. I was seeing a lady who could SEE her baby moving externally at like 18 weeks on here and that had me worried! I was still only feeling flutters. I can finally just now feel movement externally and feel it moving a lot more now. It will just suddenly happen!


----------



## Dew

Thanks Huggles and Preethi :flower:

Preethi, don't worry so much dear, you have been listening to HB every day so baby is doing fine inside of you...can't comment on baby movements but Flying has explained earlier how it is different for different women. I am sure your baby is a fighter and is doing just great, relax....will be nice if you can schedule one day early, will prevent you from stressing out :)


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Ladies!! :hugs: Mike's quite well now! He was able to work from home, they're at a critical point in their project (Go Live stage) and the team on site needed to be in phone contact with him. But he didn't drive for about 5 days... So I had to cart him and Lottie everywhere! 

I got an appointment at the Early Pregnancy Unit at my hospital this afternoon, basically yesterday I had some green CM, coupled with sharp pains in my lady bits and one very weird pain that felt like a Braxton hick. The whole of my bump - upper abdomen especially, ached and stung and contracted. It was awful (may not be related... but it was enough to freak me out) today I had soem more green CM, though admittedly a bit less... so was worried I had an infection. It might be thrush, but didn't tick all those boxes, but it could be something worse and I'd rather just make sure it's nothing bad... I kinda stressed a little about Strep B, but will be the first to point out... I know nothing about Strep B's symptoms and signs. So anyway... Dr checked HB, 158bmp and swabbed me! She said she couldn't see any green mucus so she was happy that it's nothing serious! *phew*

Sarah, fab news about the high temp! I only got a BFP at 15 dpo with Lottie and a reasonable line at 14dpo with this pregnancy. 

Preethi... I hope Tuesday comes quickly sweetheart!! :hugs:
Dew, fab news on the result of DH SA. :flower:

:hugs: to you all!! xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

dew great news about the SA! thats one less worry.

preethi you are so cute, hope you can get in monday. will you be able to find out the sex then?

mummy wow that would be worrying but glad the dr didnt think it was. when will the results be back?

I just booked us 2 nights over the border in Buffalo New York tomorrow to monday :thumbup: Now Buffalo is not the most exciting place to visit, but I love the cheaper shopping for us Canadians, eating at the Cheesecake Factory and just to get away in a hotel for a few nights will be lovely. I will be temping but wont be able to come online, not going to take the laptop over the border. So I will be back online on Monday. AF is due Tuesday and last month my temp didnt drop down below coverline until the day of AF so it may still be high on Monday then drop Tuesday. We will see! Have a lovely weekend everyone :kiss:


----------



## MummyCat

oooh have a fab time hun! Sounds fabulous! 

No idea when results will be back. I didn't ask and I'm not going to worry until I hear something that needs worrying about! :D 

I get to see my brother tomorrow! We're driving down south to see him! :dance:


----------



## flyingduster

Oh wow mummy! I'm so glad everyone is ok, but sheesh, how scary!!!!!!! Both the car accident and the infection worries!!! :hugs:


Preethi, it DOES suck when everyone is talking about movement doesn't it!! Sorry... I know it sucks, as everyone in my october groups has been talking of movement since like 16 weeks, and waiting a full MONTH after then was worrying... I mean, I KNOW it's supposed to take overweight people longer, and I found out my placenta is anterior; blocking a lot of movement, but I was still feeling crappy that all those other women were enjoying kicks and squirms, and I was still feeling nothing... :hugs: hun, I'm sure everything is totally fine in there and one day you'll feel a wriggle and you won't look back. :D In only one week I went from feeling the first kicks, to getting full on movement; before then the only 'flutters' I'd felt were me guessing and being not at all sure.


It's a long weekend here now (it's saturday, and I'm NOT working! yay!) so I'm enjoying a sleep in and relaxing time. I've got to go and take the horse float in for a warrant of fitness soon though as the testing station closes at 3pm and I can't get it in during the week!!! FX it passes cos I really don't want to get any repairs done on it. lol! Other than that though, I have noooooooo plans. It's great! Three days off with no plans but to enjoy it! Now, if only the weather would co-operate...


----------



## Dew

Have fun in Buffalo Sarah :thumbup: you deserve a little getaway....hope you come back with good news :flower:


----------



## Huggles

have fun in buffalo sarah!
And enjoy your long weekend flying!


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks ladies, well put flying, i know it sucks so much.. anyway i could not get a monday appointment so tuesday it is ! and sarah yes i will be able to find out gender. i could have found out with my lady doc at previous appointment but didnt because i wanted dh to be there too when we found out. so have to wait.

sarah, yay for your holiday.. sounds great youve got this buffalo trip and vegas and family coming, its all good !! xxx

mummy, sorry about your cm situation, i had some globs of clearless stuff come out at around 14 weeks or before and when they checked me, i was clear too. so it could just be leukhorrea. or pregnancy cm. yay for going down south, xx

huggles, dew, flying , thanks for all the reassurance. i do hope i will be able to feel something soon, worst part is i have no other preg symptoms as well. the only thing i have is sore bbs when i wake up in the morning, other than that i feel fit as anything so that worries me too, lol im a worry wart, maybe its good i did not get an appointment on monday, it will teach me patience and resistance and i should learn to be able to wait or things i want, lol

hope everyone is doing well this weekend. have a good one !! we will be going to the mall later on after my grandmas birthday lunch to ogle at some baby stuff. lol


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

preethi omg Im so excited to find out if you have a boy or a girl!!! cant wait till tuesday.

well I just took my temps, its the same as the past 2 days (36.54) so I was like wtf, my therm must be wrong as how can it be the same 3 days in a row. So I took it 2 more times and it was higher, like 36.62. So I had my hubby take it and he was 35.71 so I guess its ok :shrug: If I put in 36.62 the chart look more exiting as it goes up a bit but I just put it at 36.54 as that was the first temp I took.

Im glad its staying up, but Im not getting my hopes up. This is only my 2nd month of charting and this could be normal for me and last month was just a weird month being a month after my operation. And I was around this temp last month the day before it plummeted for my period!! I will only get excited if it stays high on Tuesday, day of my period. 

Ok getting ready for our mini trip, have a lovely weekend everyone :kiss:


----------



## Dew

Test? @ Sarah


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Test? @ Sarah

nahhhh, wont bother till tuesday
byyeeeeeeee!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Test? @ Sarah
> 
> nahhhh, wont bother till tuesday
> byyeeeeeeee!Click to expand...

Okie dok! Have fun!


----------



## nypage1981

Sigh. I was hoping for a HPT:) I am bad at self control! Lol. Good luck Sarah!

I may not be on at all next week bbut will check tuesday evening some time from my phone to see if there are updates. I work like every day for the next 2 weeks so may not be on at all since during the day is really the only time im on here.....Busy busy! Im already exhausted thinking of my work schedule this month. Sigh. 

Well, hope we are all having a lovely weekend! 

Baby- cant wait to see what you are having! Lack of smptoms in 2nd tri is just fine. Its said to be the best trimester! 

Im off to flip my turkey burgers that im trying for the first time. Some recipe called for chopped peppers, onions, egg, milk, bread crumbs mixed with ground turkey for burgers and then dusted with orange marmalade. Little shredded cheese and should be tasty! I hope. Lol. Bye!


----------



## babyhopes2323

have a fun trip sarah !!! see you when you get back. xxx

ny, sounds yummy, make that chicken though and not turkey. lol will miss you while youre not on all of next week, xx take care and dont work too hard !!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- ground chicken? Is there such a thing? I have been not liking grilled chicken through the pregnancy, and never like burger that much so tried the turkey burger today for some kind of protein. it was pretty good, but I am not thrilled about meat right now in general.....


----------



## flyingduster

Ugh. I'm having a bit of a 'meh' day today. I woke up at 2:30am and couldn't sleep again until after 6am... Ugh! So when hubby got bored and got up at 6:30am (he's normally up at 4am, so that was a sleep in for him!) I stayed in bed until after 11!!! We then went to a favourite bakery for lunch but it made me *this* close to throwing up that I just felt gross. We went for a walk though and the fresh air of walking through the bush helped, but I was just feeling a bit off all day. I was crying at one point cos I felt stupid for feeling so gross! lol! Stupid hormones!

This afternoon I went out and picked up my lil horse and moved him back to where he lived a few years ago. I'm not going to have the time to work him properly now so rather than him being left, bored, in a herd of others, I've moved him to where at least he'll get regular visitors (he's very much a people-guy more than herd-oriented!) so he'll be happier. :) I'll still be out to visit him, just means where he is now I can't really work him as there's no even remotely flat land! lol. He might work off some of his fat on the hills though so it's all good. :p

But doing all of that took several hours, and I'm now feeling totally drained again. It's only 5pm but I'm considering just crawling into bed and sleeping this headache off. Ugh.


----------



## Huggles

hope you have a good rest flying and that you feel better again tomorrow xx


----------



## Dew

Hi everyone!

Hope all is well! :)

Flying, sorry you had a bad day :( hope you feel better sooooon. Luckily it is a long weekend for you so you can take proper rest.

NY, I am also a chicken person so I looked for ground chicken in every store. Do you have a 'Rainbow' near you? They have lots of ground meat. Good luck for next 2 weeks at work. Hope it's not as bad as it sound and you get to relax enough during the day :hugs: Take care!

Sarah, keeping FXed for you :hugs::flower:

:hugs: to all


----------



## babyhopes2323

ny, i dont eat ground chicken, just thought you could substitute chicken in some form instead of turkey.

flying, sorry you had a bad day, hope you feel better hun. :hugs:

AFM, mum wanted to come to my 20 week scan but cant, and dad was there too today so we decided to go to the clinic near by for a quick one.

baby seems fine, but im worried about the dates on the scan., according to my LMP, im supposed to be 20 weeks tomorrow,but the scan says 19 weeks and 1 day, so im worried but i know that it varies as measurements arent usually accurate, guess i can ask the question when i do go for my supposed 20 week scan on tuesday with DH where we hope to find out the sex, babys legs were crossed today, i have a feeling its a girl after reading about all the crossed leg myths.

hope everyone else is doing ok. xxx


----------



## flyingduster

Preethi, they should just be going by your old dates rather than any measurements now, as the margin of error at this stage is like 10 days!

Omg, 20 weeks TOMORROW for you!!! YAY!!


And I am feeling better now, blobbing out doing very little for the rest of the afternoon was great. lol! And I got another belly pic while I was bored!

21 weeks, 2 days:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2215.jpg

yes, I'm pushing it out a bit, but I don't care now! Lol!! :D


----------



## sherylb

Wow, Amy! Such a lovely bump!


----------



## Dew

Flying: that's a beautiful round bump :) and this is the first time I am seeing your face, you are very pretty :) Glad you are feeling better now.


----------



## NDH

Preethi, don't worry about dates. They really aren't accurate anymore.

Flying, loving your bump! So deliciously round - gorgeous :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Flying.. thanks for the reassurance !! and wow what a gorgeous bump !!! totally jealous ! xxxxxxx 

20 weeks today !! im halfway through and tomorrow we will find out the gender hopefully.. although i know now that there is a 99 % chance it could be a girl because its legs were usually crossed. lets hope my dates are accurate tomorrow, ill ask the doc anyway !!


----------



## NDH

Happy 20 weeks! Woohoo your baby is halfway baked!


----------



## flyingduster

ohhhh, I was going by your ticker! lol! YAY for half way Preethi!!!!!! CONGRATS! :D




I changed my avatar; for the first time since coming here I think. lol! I had a much better day today, and I'm sooooo glad we had another day off; I really needed it! We went for a walk with the dogs, did some shopping, and basically have been relaxing and not really doing much else! :)

I took some quick photos of one of our cats earlier:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/cats/IMG_2230.jpg

nom nom
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/cats/IMG_22411.jpg

heh


----------



## Huggles

Gorgeous bump flying! and lovely cats!

Happy half way babyhopes!


----------



## NDH

What a pretty cat lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

HAppy to see you have finally changed your avatar flying !!! xxx

and your cat is so pretty !!!

My ticker did say 20 weeks, i guess it didnt change yet when you saw it. its time zoned to the states i think.


----------



## Dew

Flying, very pretty cat :thumbup: and glad you are feeling well.

Yay Preethi for completing 20 weeks :hugs: looking forward to your Tuesday scan :happydance: Best wishes.....:flower:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, hope you are doing well and had good time in Buffalo :) I checked your chart, you haven't updated it yet. Waiting to hear from you, hopefully a good news :hugs: :flower:


----------



## flyingduster

I was hoping Sarah is doing well too! She said she will be temping but she can't get online to record them.... FX for her!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

just got back home, had a lovely mini break feel very relaxed! just popped on to update my temps and now I have a million things to catch up on :wacko: My temp hasnt dropped much, however its in the same place as it was last month at 14dpo and so its really tomorrows temp that is the big one....will it drop big or not! I always have a 14 day LP so my period is due tomorrow for sure. My temps this month have been soooooooo much better but I dont know if they means something or not....flying I think it was you that said temps dont mean much apart from showing ovulation and then period.

I havent tested and not going to bother, will see what tomorrows temp is first.

I had a lovely break, lots of shopping, food and relaxing with hubby so Im ok either way what happens tomorrow.

dew did you ovulate?? I dont have time to read all the post but will catch up tomorrow hope everyone is good and yay preethi hope we find out gender tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, good to hear from you. Glad you enjoyed your mini vacation. I saw your temps, looking good so far...did you test today? Good 
luck :thumbup:

AFM, I was expecting the smiley today but nope it was negative so probably tomorrow it will be and in that case I should ovulate either tomorrow or day after.

It's a very hot day here today! So officially summer is here, finally :thumbup: but it's sooo hot :nope:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Happy 20 weeks Preethi!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Flying, gorgeous bump and lovely kitty!! :cloud9:

Sarah, very excited to see what happens to your temp tomorrow! Glad you had a good time away!! 

hope everyone is well! My Mummy and Daddy arive on friday! :dance: Very excited!!! They're only here for 10 days, but still.. can't wait to just have them here and able to spend time with their little baby girl! (I mean Lottie - LOL.. not me! :rofl: I'm hardly the reason they visit anymore! :rofl:)


----------



## sarahincanada

dew I didnt test today, seeing as my temp today at 14dpo is the exact same as last month on 14dpo then Im expecting a drop tomorrow. However as my temps have been generally higher there could be a chance, but I prefer to prepare myself for the worst! I hate testing, I attempt to get into it each month but I just dont like seeing a blank test. have fun BDing, hope you catch the eggy this month :hugs:

mummy how nice, my mum comes end of july and then my sisters, BIL and nieces 2 weeks later, cant wait.

preethi happy 20 weeks we will celebrate tomorrow with hopefully the gender news :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

well I dont have to wait till the morning temp....Ive started spotting :dohh: oh well, each month Im a little bit closer to my bfp :cry:


----------



## Dew

Oh no Sarah :cry: that's so disappointing :( 

When will it be our turn? We work towards it so religiously with no result at the end of month. NDH is the last one to have 2011 baby on this thread, why are 2012 babies taking so much longer to arrive, may be waiting for warmer months for their birth :shrug:


----------



## sherylb

It does seem to be taking its time for you guys. :( FXd soon.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Oh no Sarah :cry: that's so disappointing :(
> 
> When will it be our turn? We work towards it so religiously with no result at the end of month. NDH is the last one to have 2011 baby on this thread, why are 2012 babies taking so much longer to arrive, may be waiting for warmer months for their birth :shrug:

Im so sure I will get pregnant this year, thats what I keep telling myself anyway! its only been 2 cycles since my polyp removal and being almost 39 I think its just taking time. I was just telling my husband how annoying it is, everything else in life you do x and y and get the result you want. With TTC you do everything you are supposed to but have no control over the results. thats frustrating. but I firmly believe everything happens for a reason and for some reason our month has not arrived yet. it will happen though dew, I wish I knew when but I dont, but it will happen :hugs:

night!


----------



## NDH

Oh darn Sarah, sorry for the spotting right on schedule. I'm glad you had a nice mini vacation though.


----------



## flyingduster

Awww, :hugs: for the spotting Sarah! It sucks it's not your month AGAIN! Ugh!!! You know we're all behind ya and really hope you (and Dew!) get your BFPs soon!!! I'm so glad you're doing ok and are confident it'll happen still; it is worse if you feel like just giving up... I think that steady confidence that ONE DAY it'll happen, and when it does it'll be the day it's SUPPOSED to happen; and not one day earlier. Yes you're allowed to still be disappointed and upset when it doesn't happen, but the fact you can go back to the steady confidence (pretend or not!! Half the time I just PRETEND to be confident, so that then I am... lol) of that 'one day' coming closer every day, then you will get there. You WILL get there.


So now Dew your'e about ready to O, so FX that those sperm will be right there to meet the egg as it drops and it implants beautifully for a BFP in another couple of weeks!!! FX FX FX. :)


omg NDH, I just looked at your ticker and realised you're nearly 11 weeks, which means you're nearly into the second tri already!! Woohoo!!! How have you been feeling????


And mummy, now YOU are nearing half way!! Only 4 days to go... Woop!


Preethi, I'm really excited for you to find out the gender tomorrow! GOOD LUCK! :D


----------



## Huggles

Sorry about the spotting sarah :hugs:

OMG, is NDH almost 11 weeks?! It feels like just yesterday she was only 5 weeks! Time really does fly!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, glad you had a nice holiday and im so sorry about your spotting, but yes it is only month 2 for you since polyp so keep faith. !! xxxx FX'd for you and dew, hoping this will be the year for the both of you. xxxx

Mummy, yay for your parents arriving, glad you'll be spending time with them and you will have someone to look after lottie as well and hopefully you can relax for a while ! xxx


Dew, sheryl, NDH, hope you ladies are ok and that everything is going well. xx

Flying :hi:

as for me, baby did well at the scan today, we saw 2 kidneys, spine, brain, heart, fingers, toes, abdomen , everything, and it was measuring 5-6 days behind, but doc said that is normal and nothing to worry about and that we should be going by the dates on my 12 week scan which is most accurate, that makes my EDD, anytime from the 24th of october as my signature states and could be 28th and 30th too, so we shall see..

as i had already prepared myself for the gender,i would like to happily say that ..............................................................................................................................
....................................................................................................................................................................................................................

We are team..

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:pink:

lol, the ob gyn said he couldnt see a penis, i said get one on there then !! he said he could see female labia so here i am, expecting a daughter. dh was happy either way so yeah thats that then !! can i have a boobie party for 20 weeks and gender sarah !!

xxxx:hugs: to all of you. xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

so surprised that i didnt get any pics at all this time from the 20 week scan, the doc was a different doc assigned to do my scan but i didnt get any pics lol. x

really hoping and praying that dew and sarah get their BFP's soon. im sure you will.. its only a matter of time and when these things take their time, they will be so worth the wait when you see those two lines. xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Congrats on team pink babyhopes :pink:


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah.... sorry to hear you're spotting :( The whole bunch of us would like nothing more that you and Dew to get those BFP's... it'll be an awesome day in this thread when you both are preggers! :dance: I hope it'll be soon!

Preethi... HUGE congrats on team :pink: your little girl will be gorgeous!!!! I'm sure Nikki and I will agree... little girls are fabulous (as are little boys.... so you can't really go wrong with either!!) :haha:

Happy Half Way 
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: 
:wohoo: :wohoo: 
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## NDH

Lots of celebration going on - page 300, Preethi's halfway mark, and our first girl on this thread! :dance::dance::dance::dance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Preethi she's going to be so gorgeous we've all seen your pictures. I know you wanted a boy but you're going to love having a beautiful baby girl :cloud9:

And I know! 11 weeks tomorrow according to my doctor's dates, but I go with Thursdays. Tomorrow will, however, be 7 weeks since I found out! It seems like yesterday, where does the time go? In just 9 weeks we'll be having my own halfway boobie party! I so hope Sarah and Dew have both crossed over to this side by then!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks NDH !!! Cant believe you are so close to the 12 week mark yourself !!! :headspin:


----------



## Dew

Yay Preethi for a healthy baby girl! I am so happy for you! :hugs: :kiss: :flower:
:happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance:
(I really have small boobies :cry: so will leave booby dance to others :winkwink:)

Have I told you before that I love girls, you can do so many cute things with them ( pretty dresses, hair accessories, baking, shopping etc etc :) 

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your support....it means a lot to me (and Sarah) :hugs: we have the faith that it will happen one day, would be really really good if it happens sooner than later :)


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Im so sure I will get pregnant this year, thats what I keep telling myself anyway! its only been 2 cycles since my polyp removal and being almost 39 I think its just taking time. I was just telling my husband how annoying it is, everything else in life you do x and y and get the result you want. With TTC you do everything you are supposed to but have no control over the results. thats frustrating. but I firmly believe everything happens for a reason and for some reason our month has not arrived yet. it will happen though dew, I wish I knew when but I dont, but it will happen :hugs:
> 
> night!

Sarah, you are so right. In addition, it also amazes me how delicate this whole process is and how small is the fertile window. Every thing has to be done in a certain way at a certain time in a precise manner with no chance of mistake from our side. It would be wishing against the odds but I hope you get BFP instead of AF today :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi ladies
just popping on quick, AF definitely here :cry: will feel sorry for myself for a day then perk right back up :thumbup: omg a mini preethi how beautiful!!! will have a booby party later today when I get back on :kiss:

dew did I show you this video before, its quite good and had some details I didnt know. its amazing anyone gets pregnant when you see what has to happen to get a bfp! Im hoping this will be happening in your body this next week...

https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/programs/ht/qt/2816_02.html


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry spotting turned into AF sarah :cry: i can imagine your frustration. but you will get here to this side soon, remember it was stupid Mr . P that did not allow you to get pregnant all this while, so you still have time, xxxx

dew, thanks for your wishes. xxx


----------



## Huggles

sorry af got you sarah :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

hello girls!

Preethi- so jealous! lol. I love baby girls so much I cried in the store the other day while looking at baby girl stuff because I felt like I wanted one so bad! You will have so much fun. Plus, she is healthy so that is wonderful! Happy 20 weeks girl. Seems unreal that we are here huh!

NDH- I am also amazed you are so far. Woo woo!

Huggles- I was thinking that about you too, I canot believe 15 weeks. Wow! 

Flying- Lovely bump and I want to steal your kitty! So cute!

Sarah- thats so disapointing to get stupid AF again. i was getting excited for you, but just be patien it will happen. Maybe when you are not trying it will! Seems to happen that way to a lo of women. 

Dew you too, I hope this cycle is your turn, since sarah believes she is after you, so the next can be hers then we have everyone! I want us all preg at the same time so bad! 

I was going on 2 years of different types of TTC and NTNP and im just turned 30. So I know how frustrating it can be, and it one time just happened. Thats life, and its so beautiful really. 

I am home from work already today...I had some wicked things going on with my tummy last night. I began not feeling too well at work yesterday, then by the time night came, the discomfort was so bad I debated an ER visit pretty much all night. I was in tears it hurt so badly, but didn't want to go to ER as I expect the only thing they could do was give me a Cat scan to see in there, and im not willing to subject my baby to that radiation...so I beared through it. It was aweful, and today still felt horrible, specially as I hadn't eaten since lunch yesterday. I couldnt' even keep water down:( I worry about my gallbladder possibly, or an ulcer, but want to just see what happens rather than go in right now. The cramping pain is letting up today, now im just trying to recover from not sleeping, not drinking, not eating...I feel crappy and achey from vomiting so violently. I hope its just a bad wave of MS suddenly....who knows? 

Enough of poor me, hope you are all well today and :hugs: to all. 

Mummy- yes, I love little girls! What do you wish for this time?


----------



## Dew

Sorry Sarah :nope: all I can do is give you a big hug :hugs: and loads of good wishes that it happens soon for you :flower:

NY, sorry you are having such bad pain, you are a strong woman...now let's just hope it is one of those pregnancy related things that comes and goes and does not really mean much :hugs: take proper rest, it's terribly hot in MN again today so stay cool and hydrated. 

AFM, got my smiley today so should ovulate either today or tomorrow, will know from my BBT chart. This time I am much more relaxed taking temps in morning. Thanks for all your good wishes! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Dew- I am hating the heat also because its making me feel even worse and cant get comfortable enough to sleep well. Ugh. And we coach soccer tonight. I can't think of anything so horrible! I would feel bad to skip it because while Sean is on the field with the kids, I really think I should be on the side with the other kids and making sure they are cool, and hydrated.


----------



## Dew

NY, Just remember to take care of yourself first. Stay in shade. Ugh! It's so windy right now.


----------



## Huggles

ny - perhaps you could visit a gp for a check if you don't want the ER. Just be careful it's not something like appendicitis as that causes enormous belly pain (not always only on the right - the pain can be referred to the rest of the belly), and it can also result in lots of vomiting. Might be safer to just check with a dr. You can always refuse a catscan if they suggest one.


----------



## sarahincanada

man its hot! Im sooooo not prepared to show off my pale flabby skin! 

So Im driving home, realize I have a pretty easy month this month with work and really feel like doing something proactive about the TTC thing. We had a marathon of sex this month and it didnt work! so I just caved and phoned the FS office today to book my clomid w/monitoring! you leave a message and they call you back.

havent told hubby yet, he really wanted to wait. What mainly prompted me to do it was that I just found out that his sister has booked her wedding for May next year....she and MIL would be stressed if I was giving birth that month so I thought Id moved things forward and then have August off which is a May birth. Of course they would be happy for us, but I know it would be difficult to have both in one month. They are going to be having family fly over from poland for the wedding and everything, so a birth would just add to the stress.

Im mainly want to go for the monitoring of the ovaries and the lining...that will be soooo interesting. So Im thinking I will do June/July doing this, have a break in August as my family is here and thats a May baby, and then perhaps start IUI in September. I will have to see how clomid is for me first.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I like your plan for monitoring ovaries/follicles/lining etc plus may be you could go for progesterone level test too and then if thngs are taking longer to work, go for IUI but I don't understand your need to take Clomid. Isn't this drug used to induce ovulation and in my opinion you ovulate every month between CD13-16, your LP is about 14 days. All that sounds good to me. I am curious to see if your doc will recommend Clomid to you. 

Why don't you sun-tan your skin :) I got so badly tanned during Florida trip now the skin has started to peel off :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls, I will talk to GP on wed when I go again see what he thinks. I do not think its appendicitis just because its been like this since getting pregnant....just last night got worse. Last time I saw the doc I mentioned the pain and stomach issues and he thought take lactose out of my diet but I wasn't convinced...idk. Maybe I should just try that instead of loving my dairy products. If this is all pregnancy related...this is a Mean Bean! I am getting a bit better, held down water, grapes, and cheerios so far today so Im making big steps. Not feeling bean though, so hope im not starving the poor little thing. 

Sarah- you have to start the clomid within the next couple of days, is that going to happen? I think the plan is a good one, and can' hurt anything. Seems you've had an epiphany and you best go with that feeling! Hope DH will understand your stance.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, I like your plan for monitoring ovaries/follicles/lining etc plus may be you could go for progesterone level test too and then if thngs are taking longer to work, go for IUI but I don't understand your need to take Clomid. Isn't this drug used to induce ovulation and in my opinion you ovulate every month between CD13-16, your LP is about 14 days. All that sounds good to me. I am curious to see if your doc will recommend Clomid to you.
> 
> Why don't you sun-tan your skin :) I got so badly tanned during Florida trip now the skin has started to peel off :dohh:

I think she said its not just for ovulation, it also makes the eggs better....which could be my problem? I will ask that when the nurse phones.

oh and my pale english skin just burns, goes red and then peels, I dont seem to have any pigment that tans!!! so Im scared of skin cancer as I burn easily so tend to use a high SPF. I do put light fake tan on, just havent done any of that yet!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- you have to start the clomid within the next couple of days, is that going to happen? I think the plan is a good one, and can' hurt anything. Seems you've had an epiphany and you best go with that feeling! Hope DH will understand your stance.

the card I was given said to phone CD1, so the nurse will probably phone me by tomorrow and book me in to go see them the next day. they can fill the prescription there.

I hope its the right thing, if I am ovulating normally and everything is good I wonder if clomid will over stimulate and I will have a million follicles and the cycle be cancelled :haha:

hope you feel better soon....that sucks :growlmad:


----------



## Dew

Reliable info on Clomid:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0000752/

https://www.drugs.com/pro/clomid.html


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: Sarah... I can really understand why you'd want to give clomid a try! I hope it helps you conceive hun! :flower:

NY.. hope you feel better soon hun! How awful that you were in so much pain! :( 

To answer your question, I don't mind either to be honest... but if forced to state a preference, I'd say girl :) probably because I've had one and love her so much!! 

Hope you're all ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, unless you have already set your mind on starting Clomid, I would suggest monitoring follicle production/ovaries etc on U/S this month, that way your gynec will be able to take a wiser decision with regards to your treatment. I always worry about messing things up unnecessarily by taking such medications or hormone affecting natural products. Just my opinion and suggestion to you :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, unless you have already set your mind on starting Clomid, I would suggest monitoring follicle production/ovaries etc on U/S this month, that way your gynec will be able to take a wiser decision with regards to your treatment. I always worry about messing things up unnecessarily by taking such medications or hormone affecting natural products. Just my opinion and suggestion to you :)

thanks Dew, Im just going by what the FS suggested, Im not sure that they do the monitoring without clomid. Ive been doing research on here and other sites the past hour and it seems quite a few people who ovulate on their own get prescribed clomid to boost their chances. Ive read it helps the quality and maturity of the eggs. But I want to talk to the nurse in detail, like you say I dont want it to mess up my cycles. Hopefully the nurse will call me in the morning so I can talk to her.

hope you ovulate very soon :flower:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> thanks Dew, Im just going by what the FS suggested, Im not sure that they do the monitoring without clomid. Ive been doing research on here and other sites the past hour and it seems quite a few people who ovulate on their own get prescribed clomid to boost their chances. Ive read it helps the quality and maturity of the eggs. But I want to talk to the nurse in detail, like you say I dont want it to mess up my cycles. Hopefully the nurse will call me in the morning so I can talk to her.
> 
> hope you ovulate very soon :flower:

Thanks and good luck! :hugs: I learn something new everyday on this forum. :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, id like to say i had a dream about you announcing your BFP last night. woke up this morning and came on BNB first thing to check ! lol

Ny, so sorry you are feeling ill, ugh what a time for tummy aches, make sure you get checked by GP atleast just like everyone says. im on my last pack of progesterone.

its amazing how both of you love and want girls and both of you have had girls as your first children.. maybe its just a culture thing for me where boys are preferred, but ive never been like that, ive always loved boy toddlers everytime ive taken care of them etc, so really its not a culture thing, i guess ive always thought boys would have easier lives to live than girls ? but ive warmed to the idea now so !!! xxxxx

Sarah, i dont see a problem with clomid, i was laughing when my dh was prescribed clomid. if this is what you want and you have booked yourself for an FS appointment, i totally understand it and support you 100 % infact im so excited to see what happens now and am hoping that this works for you. xxxxxx

hope everyone is doing well. dh and i are starting our antenatal classes next month on the 18th, and will probably start our first shopping at the end of next month, i want to be after 24 weeks plus i want to settle finances and not end up buying everything in one month !

ok im off to spanish class level 2 this morning, started a week ago ! see you ladies later.

ny/ dew forgot to mention i was watching the history channel yesterday and they were showing a 2 hour live video of 9/11 and i was so upset, it was really shocking to watch, although i have seen clips before !


----------



## Huggles

ny - if you say the pain has been since getting pg then i feel calmer that it's not appendicitis. But definitely mention it to the gp and ask them to check to see if they can find the cause. And just be sure to keep yourself hydrated in the meantime.

As for clomid - i'm also not a huge fan of taking things like that, BUT i've never really had a real problem getting pg so it's easier for me to be against it as i've never had to consider it. I know my cousin has taken it before. She took it when ttc for her son - took it for 3 months and fell pg 3 months after stopping it. She took it again for one cycle this year, but then stopped it when it didn't work. Her follicle scan showed 4 good eggs, but she still didn't get pg and the stuff makes her feel terrible and gives her enormous ov pains for like a week. But i also think everyone's body reacts different to it. 
My sil on the other hand fell pg with her son when she finally started on clomid, after 5 years of trying unsuccessfully without it (she has pcos) , and had now just restarted it and fell pg on her second cycle. 
I suspect there are other issues with my cousin, like maybe her dh's sperm or something, i don't think they've had it tested, so i don't think that it was necessarily the clomid not working properly in her case.

I think if you want to try it, and the fs has recommended it, then the plan to try it for two cycles is a good one.

How exactly does IUI work?


----------



## Dew

:hugs: :hugs: :flower: :flower: :kiss: :kiss:
All of that for Preethi for dreaming about my BFP :thumbup: it made me smile first thing in the morning as I just came down after taking temps and was online to feed data into chart :) looks like I ovulated yesterday even though I got my first smiley yesterday too. I was expecting this as I felt dry while BDing last night. Keeping FXed for next cycle :thumbup:

NY, hope you are feeling better today :flower: 

Everyone is supporting Sarah's decision to start Clomid except me. Sorry Sarah :flower:, I didn't know your FS suggested this to you, I thought you made this decision based on what you read on TTC forums. I am also with you and I hope this proactive measure brings us great results for you!! :

Hope everybody is doing great!:hugs:


----------



## NDH

Sounds like your smiley caught the tail end of your surge then Dew. I hope Preethi's dream comes true for you two weeks from now :) And that Sarah then follows at the end of the month so she has a lovely newborn to take to her sister's wedding :) It does sound wise Sarah to start fertility treatments earlier than expected so you can feel less pressured about taking a break in August (if necessary - but I hope it isn't necessary :))

Ny, I hope your stomach pains get better - that really does not sound good :s

AFM, I used to always want a girl first, but now that I'm convinced megapixel is a boy I can't imagine not having a boy first lol. But really, I will be delighted if I'm having a girl, just a little surprised lol. And I'll have to be very apologetic to my LO as in my pregnancy journal I can't help but refer to megapixel as "he". lol.


----------



## Dew

Thanks NDH!! :hugs:

I have always thought of a girl when imagining my child except when I got pregnant (that ended in MMC), 10 dpo I had a dream where a stranger on the street stopped me to tell that I am gonna have a baby boy so when I got my BFP I just made myself believe that it's a boy for me :) well there is no way to confirm that but I know it for sure in my heart :) After MC, I am back to 'baby girl mode' :)


----------



## sherylb

Q: What is an IUI and how is it done? 



A: An IUI -- intrauterine insemination -- is performed by threading a very thin flexible catheter through the cervix and injecting washed sperm directly into the uterus. The whole process doesn't take very long &#8212; it usually only requires the insertion of a speculum and then the catheter, a process that maybe takes a couple of minutes (60-90 seconds to introduce the catheter, then sperm injection, and another 60 seconds or so to remove the catheter &#8212; going slowly helps reduce discomfort). Sometimes when the cervix is hard to reach a tenaculum is used to hold the cervix, which makes the process a bit more uncomfortable. 

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi sorry I didnt have a booby party for you yesterday, I was all consumed with my clomid decision so here we go..


*IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!
HAPPY 20 WEEKS PREETHI!!!
*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk: (DEW AND I!!)
:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Q: What is an IUI and how is it done?
> 
> 
> 
> A: An IUI -- intrauterine insemination -- is performed by threading a very thin flexible catheter through the cervix and injecting washed sperm directly into the uterus. The whole process doesn't take very long &#8212; it usually only requires the insertion of a speculum and then the catheter, a process that maybe takes a couple of minutes (60-90 seconds to introduce the catheter, then sperm injection, and another 60 seconds or so to remove the catheter &#8212; going slowly helps reduce discomfort). Sometimes when the cervix is hard to reach a tenaculum is used to hold the cervix, which makes the process a bit more uncomfortable.
> 
> https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html

So I assume natural insemination/ejaculation leaves sperms in vagina and if conditions are good (open cervix, fertile fluids, staying up against gravity etc) then sperms travel from vagina through cervix in to uterus. But in IUI sperms are manually placed inside uterus thus reducing the odds I guess. 
Now my question is, once the sperms enter uterus, can they come out due to walking, exercising, etc (especially during fertile time as the cervix is supposed to be open)...you know what I mean,the door is still open and gravity is playing role here...???????


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone for your support and advice. Dew I dont see it as you are not supporting but being a cautious friend and giving me your opinion and I appreciate that :thumbup: I am following the protocol the FS has....they tend to do all the tests first, and then move into clomid, then clomid with IUI then finally IVF. 

thing is if I was a few years younger I would probably give it a year after polyp removal to try naturally. Being 39 in October doesnt give me too much time, as I still have to get pregnant, have it stick, and cook it for 9 months :haha: so I will probably be around 40 when I give birth.

I think another part of my decision came as I saw this on FF the other day
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Chart-Gallery-Stats-Months-TTC-versus-Age.html
the time to conceive drastically changes after 40. I would love to have a couple of children so this added to me fast forwarding things.

Im not loving the idea of going on medication, but if I do have to get help Im going to have to be on it anyway....they use it with IUI which I was planning at the end of the year. Huggles sheryl posted the IUI info, basically they wash the sperm and put it where its supposed to be at the right time!! she said that with clomid has a good success rate. I asked why we would do that when hubby has super swimmers and she said its the washing and medication combo that helps. its around $500 per session with the drugs so much cheaper than IVF but not as successful obviously.

Im even going to ask them about perhaps freezing some of my eggs this year so I can use them into my early 40's if I need them. Im not sure if they do that anytime or if it has to be in conjunction with ivf.



Huggles said:


> She took it again for one cycle this year, but then stopped it when it didn't work.
> 
> My sil on the other hand fell pg with her son when she finally started on clomid, after 5 years of trying unsuccessfully without it (she has pcos) , and had now just restarted it and fell pg on her second cycle.

Thanks Huggles thats very interesting! Ive also read so many different things, so will be interested to see if its the boost we need! I hope that I feel ok on it, I dont have much work on this month so I will be ok to rest if I need to so its the perfect month to try it.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Q: What is an IUI and how is it done?
> 
> 
> 
> A: An IUI -- intrauterine insemination -- is performed by threading a very thin flexible catheter through the cervix and injecting washed sperm directly into the uterus. The whole process doesn't take very long  it usually only requires the insertion of a speculum and then the catheter, a process that maybe takes a couple of minutes (60-90 seconds to introduce the catheter, then sperm injection, and another 60 seconds or so to remove the catheter  going slowly helps reduce discomfort). Sometimes when the cervix is hard to reach a tenaculum is used to hold the cervix, which makes the process a bit more uncomfortable.
> 
> https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html
> 
> So I assume natural insemination/ejaculation leaves sperms in vagina and if conditions are good (open cervix, fertile fluids, staying up against gravity etc) then sperms travel from vagina through cervix in to uterus. But in IUI sperms are manually placed inside uterus thus reducing the odds I guess.
> Now my question is, once the sperms enter uterus, can they come out due to walking, exercising, etc (especially during fertile time as the cervix is supposed to be open)...you know what I mean,the door is still open and gravity is playing role here...???????Click to expand...

good question, Im pretty sure you lie down for half an hour after the procedure so a lot of the sperm will hopefully be up in the tubes. I didnt think we would need IUI as hubby has good sperm but the FS said its the washing that really helps along with the medication to help grow a good egg.
some womens cm is hostile for sperm to swim so that is overcome with IUI too. also probably a lot of sperm ends up pooling in the vagina not making it to the uterus let alone the tubes so this just helps it get a little nearer.

in my mind if Im on clomid anyway why not just have them do iui too, but i wont have the money till the fall.


----------



## Dew

I forgot to mention that I have been taking chewable orange flavored yummy tasting baby aspirin (81mg) for last 5 days regularly. How long should I continue taking it? I plan to stop at 9 or 10 dpo.......?? There are all kind of thoughts regarding use of aspirin online so really confused but for some reason decided to take this risk this cycle. Also, it is helping to relieve headache that I am experiencing almost very day for last 10 days, very weird but it could be due to my seasonal allergies. 

Sarah, thanks for understanding :hugs: did you talk to the nurse already?


----------



## sherylb

My friend that did IUIs had several m/cs and went thru a lot before she got a sticky bean the first time. IUIs are soooo much cheaper than IVF that I am glad they never had to get to that. I wish we could convince my SIL to at least give fertility treatments a chance before spending money they don't have on adoption. There is a place in Dallas they were going to meet with but the day before their interview they found out someone had written a negative letter to the adoption agency about them and they were going to have to find a new agency. Probably better though as we found out the fees for that agency are $35K which is very much on the high end. We figure that whoever wrote the letter has to be a friend of SIL on facebook b/c she posted which agency when someone asked. They won't say who or what was said b/c of confidentiality though.


----------



## Huggles

sheryl - thanks for the explanation on IUI. 
That's really nasty that someone would try and sabotage their adoption attempt like that :grr:

Sarah - hope the clomid works for you!

Dew - hope the baby aspirin works for you!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, thanks for your massive party !

will totally support you all the way through be it IUI or clomid as i can see how you feel about wanting to get pregnant fast and the reason for it too. xx 

when is your FS appointment and when are you exactly going to start clomid?


----------



## sarahincanada

so the nurse left a message to say to come in at 8:30 am tomorrow for day 3 blood work and ultrasound then I can chat with the nurse :happydance: excited that I have something interesting to do instead of just waiting for ovulation :happydance:

sheryl b...thats horrible someone would do that! has your SIL said why they dont want treatments? someone in the over 35 folder has a fear of medical things and so doesnt want to either. Personally I want to try everything I can for a biological child.

did your friend get her bfp first iui? theres someone in the over 35 folder who just got period after first iui. its bad enough when you BD at the right time and nothing happens, but after a procedure thats so hard.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I forgot to mention that I have been taking chewable orange flavored yummy tasting baby aspirin (81mg) for last 5 days regularly. How long should I continue taking it? I plan to stop at 9 or 10 dpo.......?? There are all kind of thoughts regarding use of aspirin online so really confused but for some reason decided to take this risk this cycle. Also, it is helping to relieve headache that I am experiencing almost very day for last 10 days, very weird but it could be due to my seasonal allergies.

Im not sure, I think NY would be able to help with that. I think its worth trying, I was considering it. aspirin and clomid...perhaps this is our month :kiss:


----------



## sherylb

SIL is 31 and says fertility drugs make her a bitch. She wouldn't even read Taking Charge of Your Fertility when I got it to learn more about natural ways. They had a vasc. reversal at some point in the past.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> so the nurse left a message to say to come in at 8:30 am tomorrow for day 3 blood work and ultrasound then I can chat with the nurse :happydance: excited that I have something interesting to do instead of just waiting for ovulation :happydance:
> .

I like it :thumbup: day 3 hormone test and U/S too :thumbup: then based on results you can start your treatment. I think Clomid is supposed to be taken from day 5...?? Good luck Sarah :flower: hope it's the beginning of beautiful something :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sheryl, it's terrible what happened with your SIL...I wish she kept it private and not write on FB for all the people to know until things were final. Or could it be that someone in the family who didn't want them to adopt but rather try for their own baby did it secretly, you know with good intentions....:shrug:


----------



## NDH

Good luck Sarah!

And Clomid can be started between CD1 and CD3 I thought - which day it's started determines the way it works I thought? I don't know much though. Never gave fertility treatments much thought as it wasn't something we were willing to proceed with yet (mostly from a not willing to give up and cost factor for now. IUI is something we would have been comfortable with doing - IVF/ICSI would not have been something we'd even consider for our own personal reasons)

Sheryl, I can't believe your SIL wouldn't even read taking charge of your fertility! Jumping straight to expensive adoption (good for them for wanting to adopt though) without even trying inexpensive assistance or natural methods seems a bit extreme to me.


----------



## sherylb

According to them they have been talking about adoption for 5 years. I highly doubt it was anyone in our family that wrote the letter as we didn't really discuss as a family until he told us about the letter. BIL is willing to borrow from his 401K to pay for adoption but I really wish I could have talked her into at least seeing what my doctor says. She went to my last appt with me last week as my doctor is the fertility specialist her doctor said she would refer her to.

And I would 100% rather deal with her being a bitch for a few months rather than them paying $15K minimum for adoption and it taking forever and them still possibly going thru a mother changing their mind last minute.


----------



## sarahincanada

I think clomid is usually taken starting on days 3 or 5...

"In theory, days 3-7 of Clomid lead to more follicles and fewer side effects on the lining and the mucus. Days 5-9 lead to better development of just a few follicles. It seems to make a difference for some women and does not make any difference in others."

so I guess I will see what they say! better go to bed soon, have to leave the house by 6:30am as traffic into Toronto from where I live can be tough to get there for 8:30am :dohh:


----------



## Huggles

I also think clomid's normally started anywhere from day 3-7, but i think they normally base it on which CD you normally ov. If you ov early like CD 12-14 then you start around CD3, but if you normally ov later, like CD 17 then you start the clomid later like on CD 5. That's what i think at any rate, never really done much research into it.


----------



## flyingduster

I don't know a *thing* about clomid, or really any fertility help... But it's exciting to think of progressing too!!! GOOD LUCK!

And I don't know anything about the asprin either, but FX Dew!



as for me, my car has had a totally flat battery the last few days, either needing to be roll started down our driveway (thank goodness we live on a steep hill! lol) or jump started at the end of the day at work. Took it in to the auto electricians last night and they said either the battery is screwed, or it's something else. To be able to test the battery properly though, it needed to be charged; which would take all day. So left the car with them and sure enough this afternoon they call up to say it's screwed and needs a new battery. $140 later my car is fine again. Soooo didn't need an extra bill though! *sigh*

Oh, but on a good note (?) I've only JUST realised it's thursday evening... which means that in a matter of hours until I'm 22 weeks. 

!!!


----------



## NDH

Uh oh. What do you do when you get a really really strong craving for something that isn't available in your country? I need an A&W mozza burger stat. 

Also, I'm a lime today!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your car playing up flying,

But,... Happy 22 weeks !! wow time is flying by !!

And NDH.. happy 11 weeks, one more week to go. xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

My ticker says 20 + 3, but yet again the scan measurements when we found the gender stated 19 + something, when i asked marcus he said that the 12 weeks scan measurements is what we should go by, so i am a few days behind, but would like to keep my ticker going on according to my LMP. LOL


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls a quick hello since i've been up since like 530 and can't fall back asleep before work. 

My tummy seems better. Still puking yesterday but pains are gone...so maybe Morning sickness from hell? Weird, I say. 

Dew- for me, I took the aspirin entire cycle because I was under the impression it was to help with the implantation process as well and not build up any blod clots during this process which is a cause for very early (sometimes not known yet) MC. ...Most of what I read online about aspirin being so bad for babies and pregnancy seemed to be the full strength aspirin. Also, because I was somewhat clueless, asked my doctor what he thought and he said it was fine to take it, and fine to quit it when I wanted to. I just felt better after research to wait until placenta took over since that process in our body also causes a lot of natural blood clots, and this can cause first trimester MC in some women. So, being the MC freak I am, I took the chances since all information is SOOOOOO contradictory and it worked for me. I hope that helps a bit, I can't give true, solid facts because really, there are none. One more reason I took it was that a woman I worked with was seeing high risk doctors for pregnancies and she had a MC and for her next one she was actually advised to go on the baby aspirin and she had to keep taking it until the end of her pregnancy. This is why I was so scared to quit it now but my doc said no, doesn't need to be continued. But her story of being told to go on it to prevent MC really helped make my deicision. Good luck!

Ok, now I have no time for anything else except to say hello everyone and miss you and tomoorrow I dont work until night time so can come say hi or maybe today after my daughter's field trip that im going on right after work! Ciao!


----------



## Dew

NY, glad you are doing better, hope your nauseas disappears soon too :hugs:
Thanks for your thoughts on aspirin. I am really going by my gut instincts right now, let's see how long I take it :) have a great day. We had few windows open last night and the house so cold this morning :)

Flying, I had Car battery replaced for US $140 just last week, it was giving similar problem as yours. Glad it's up and running now so you have one less thing to worry about.

NDH, so happy for you. Soon you'll be in second trimester :) awesome!! 

AFM, another big rise in temp, so that's good. Have started exercising and swimming which makes me happy :)

Good luck Sarah!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im baaacccck!

first of all Im really tired and going for a nap! I got up at 6am which early for me and had to travel in the car 2 hours to get downtown toronto for 8am. Its right at rush hour when people are travelling into work so a nightmare. I got there 8:30 right on the dot.

so first I had blood taken and man that hurt and I have a massive bruise as she did it not right in the crease of my elbow but over and down a bit. I dont have much luck at this hospital with them putting needles in me...when i had my polyp operation it took him about 4 tries :growlmad:

then I was taken in for my ultrasound, I didnt realize it was a vaginal one...I was thinking as its day 3 and Im bleeding it would be on the tummy like when you are pregnant but it wasnt. kinda weird getting nude when you have your period but I guess they are used to that with day 3 ultrasounds! my left was 4.98 and right 4.25 whatever that means.

then I was taken to see the nurse, I did ask her some questions and she was ok but not THAT helpful. I was asking if it helps the eggs maturity and she didnt really answer that but said it helps stimulate more follicles. I guess the idea is that at my age I have X amount of eggs left and some are good and some are bad. So each month I pop out one egg which could be good or bad. With clomid more are stimulated and released each month, making it more likely a good egg will be released within the average of 3 months of using it. Theres a 10% chance of multiples, which is 9% more than average. So that shows that even with multiple eggs being released many dont get fertilized.

So I am starting 100mg today for 5 nights, just have to wait for them to call me and say its ok after looking at my blood results. I asked how come 100mg and she said thats what my Dr finds is the most successful and her being the head of fertility at the hospital she has a lot of experience with this drug and dosage. She went through the side effects and suggested taking at night as its better for more people.

I also asked her if one month we wanted to try IUI and she said yes at anytime we can choose that, and she showed me the device they use to put up in the uterus, it was very small. Its $350 per session so not too bad.

I go back next Friday which is CD11 for more blood work and another ultrasound so they can see how I responded to the clomid. Fingers crossed it doesnt over stimulate me otherwise the cycle will be cancelled. So Im hoping Im ok on it, I guess I will know over the next few days. After that appointment we use the ov tests and BD as normal and I dont go back till next cycle if I need to start allover again.

so that about it! I have to run as Im late with work, will check back on here later :kiss:


----------



## sherylb

Very interesting update Sarah.


----------



## MummyCat

Flying congrats on 22 weeks :dance:

NDH congrats on 11 weeks! Lime baby yeah!!!! :happydance: I have no clue about satisfying a craving of a food from another country! Other than to suggest you try your best to recreate it with what you have that's similar? :) 

Sarah... fab news about clomid.. how awkward about the internal scan. I'd have been rather self conscious... you're brave for getting through it!!! :hugs: Keeping everything crossed that all goes well!! 

xx


----------



## Dew

Thanks for the interesting update Sarah. Really excited for you...hope everything works out great :hugs: Did you ask about baby aspirin?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Thanks for the interesting update Sarah. Really excited for you...hope everything works out great :hugs: Did you ask about baby aspirin?

no I completely forgot! the nurse wasnt the greatest. I asked about reactine as my allergies are bad this week and she said they would let me know when they call about the bloodwork.


----------



## Huggles

Glad the appointment went well! I would have also been super embarrassed having a vaginal scan whilst bleeding. But i guess they would be used to it as almost everyone would still be bleeding on CD3.
Fx'd it works!


----------



## babyhopes2323

so glad the appointment went well!! x sorry you had to have the scan internally. ugh !


but it all sounds positive and im excited to find out the outcome of it all. FX'D........


----------



## Dew

Huggles said:


> Glad the appointment went well! I would have also been super embarrassed having a vaginal scan whilst bleeding. But i guess they would be used to it as almost everyone would still be bleeding on CD3.
> Fx'd it works!

When I had my vaginal U/S during pregnancy, lights were always dim in the room, plus we are covered with sheet and technician only looks at it while inserting the wand/stick so I guess it's not that bad :)


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the interesting update Sarah. Really excited for you...hope everything works out great :hugs: Did you ask about baby aspirin?
> 
> no I completely forgot! the nurse wasnt the greatest. I asked about reactine as my allergies are bad this week and she said they would let me know when they call about the bloodwork.Click to expand...

Currently I also have bad allergies, earlier I used to take Claritin or Zyrtec but now I avoided taking anti-histamine as they give me dry mouth and makes me thirsty so I assumed they might dry up my CF too :shrug:


----------



## Huggles

Dew - i also had my first pg scan vaginally, that's not what's embarrassing. It's the fact that she's still bleeding whilst they do it that's embarrassing.


----------



## Dew

Huggles said:


> Dew - i also had my first pg scan vaginally, that's not what's embarrassing. It's the fact that she's still bleeding whilst they do it that's embarrassing.

Earlier I used to be very embarrassed/uncomfortable while getting PAP smear done but multiple U/S and pelvic examinations during PG has made me overcome those inhibitions. During some of those examinations I was spotting too so they would ask me to put a square pad between sheets and me to avoid staining so it is more of an inconvenience rather than embarrassment for me now. I guess the stress/fear of losing my pregnancy didn't have me focus on such things at that time but I do understand what you mean :)


----------



## sherylb

My husband is so good to me. My stupid cat allergies were keeping me up last night and my whole body was itching. Finally at 2:30 I told hubby I needed to go wash my hair and had him change the sheets while I was in the shower. I guess I need to be more careful about being sure to shower in the evening and not wear lounge clothes in bed that I wore around the cats.


----------



## Dew

Yes Sheryl, be more careful. So sweet of your hubby to wake up in the middle of his sleep to help you :)


----------



## flyingduster

Wow, that all sounds quite interesting Sarah, though the internal sucks, it'll be really interesting to hear how it all follows up!!! At least it'll help this month to go by faster with info coming in!! hehe. GOOD LUCK!


Ok, so I'm 22 weeks. Which isn't the scariest bit. The scary bit is that there's only 5 weeks until I hit the THIRD tri!! Wtf!? Eeep!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 22 weeks flying!

And wow sheryl, 17 weeks today!
Nice of your hubby to change the sheets for you in the middle of the night :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

I guess I should have mentioned that we were both not sleeping. He is very sensitive to his surroundings and has trouble falling assleep so my tossing and turning was keeping him awake anyway.


----------



## babyhopes2323

happy 22 weeks flying !!

happy 17 weeks sheryl !


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Glad the appointment went well! I would have also been super embarrassed having a vaginal scan whilst bleeding. But i guess they would be used to it as almost everyone would still be bleeding on CD3.
> Fx'd it works!
> 
> When I had my vaginal U/S during pregnancy, lights were always dim in the room, plus we are covered with sheet and technician only looks at it while inserting the wand/stick so I guess it's not that bad :)Click to expand...

yes that part was fine, and its all women in a fertility hospital! but the weird part was when I took off my panties and pad I wasnt sure where to put it and how to hide it so its not there glaring at them :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

sarah yay for clomid! Now I have something more to be excited about- this one time could be it for you:)


----------



## sarahincanada

I posted about clomid in the assisted fertility section and someone wrote

"yes even if you're ovulating on your own, it helps you to produce more follicles which increases your chances.

It worked for me! (first time)"

so that was good to hear, and I will remember that if I get any side effects!

nurse phoned to say its ok for me to start medication so will take before bed! hot flashes here I come!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> sarah yay for clomid! Now I have something more to be excited about- this one time could be it for you:)

thanks ny! yes Im excited and feeling more confident that I will be pregnant this year :thumbup:

hows your tummy, you wrote that it was getting better so that good.


----------



## nypage1981

It is getting better and its huge too so maybe everytime it grows I get super sick! Lol. 

So, will you do clomid 3 m onths? I thought to be most effective you need 3 months in a row then a break.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I posted about clomid in the assisted fertility section and someone wrote
> 
> "yes even if you're ovulating on your own, it helps you to produce more follicles which increases your chances.
> 
> It worked for me! (first time)"
> 
> so that was good to hear, and I will remember that if I get any side effects!
> 
> nurse phoned to say its ok for me to start medication so will take before bed! hot flashes here I come!!

I learnt something important and who knows even with 5.7 FSH levels one day I might have to take Clomid :nope: although I wish not. I sincerely hope it works for you Sarah :flower:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Glad the appointment went well! I would have also been super embarrassed having a vaginal scan whilst bleeding. But i guess they would be used to it as almost everyone would still be bleeding on CD3.
> Fx'd it works!
> 
> When I had my vaginal U/S during pregnancy, lights were always dim in the room, plus we are covered with sheet and technician only looks at it while inserting the wand/stick so I guess it's not that bad :)Click to expand...
> 
> yes that part was fine, and its all women in a fertility hospital! but the weird part was when I took off my panties and pad I wasnt sure where to put it and how to hide it so its not there glaring at them :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Yucky!! I remember I had a pad too once with spotting and TMI, I had to show it to the gynec so she knows what kind and how much spotting I was having, I don't even want to think about it now.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> It is getting better and its huge too so maybe everytime it grows I get super sick! Lol.
> 
> So, will you do clomid 3 m onths? I thought to be most effective you need 3 months in a row then a break.

yes Ive read that too, I will have to ask them. Im thinking of doing June, July, skipping August (as thats May birthdate plus my mum is here so dont want all those apts and then family coming) and then september try IUI. thats 3 times, so not sure what happens if I want more IUI.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I posted about clomid in the assisted fertility section and someone wrote
> 
> "yes even if you're ovulating on your own, it helps you to produce more follicles which increases your chances.
> 
> It worked for me! (first time)"
> 
> so that was good to hear, and I will remember that if I get any side effects!
> 
> nurse phoned to say its ok for me to start medication so will take before bed! hot flashes here I come!!
> 
> I learnt something important and who knows even with 5.7 FSH levels one day I might have to take Clomid :nope: although I wish not. I sincerely hope it works for you Sarah :flower:Click to expand...

you have lots of time and Im sure you will get a natural BFP this year (hopefully soon!). you have been pregnant before so at least you know you can even though sadly it didnt last, where I have never been pregnant. I dont love the thought of being on medication, but if I get my bfp on it then all those thoughts will go out the window :thumbup:

your chart looks good so far, go dew :happydance: go dew :happydance:!!



Dew said:


> Yucky!! I remember I had a pad too once with spotting and TMI, I had to show it to the gynec so she knows what kind and how much spotting I was having, I don't even want to think about it now.

you know the way I look at it is that we'll have to get used to the icky/embarrissing things when pregnant, all modesty goes out the window... think of all the blood and other stuff coming out when you give birth, a pad will seem like nothing :haha:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I posted about clomid in the assisted fertility section and someone wrote
> 
> "yes even if you're ovulating on your own, it helps you to produce more follicles which increases your chances.
> 
> It worked for me! (first time)"
> 
> so that was good to hear, and I will remember that if I get any side effects!
> 
> nurse phoned to say its ok for me to start medication so will take before bed! hot flashes here I come!!
> 
> I learnt something important and who knows even with 5.7 FSH levels one day I might have to take Clomid :nope: although I wish not. I sincerely hope it works for you Sarah :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> you have lots of time and Im sure you will get a natural BFP this year (hopefully soon!). you have been pregnant before so at least you know you can even though sadly it didnt last, where I have never been pregnant. I dont love the thought of being on medication, but if I get my bfp on it then all those thoughts will go out the window :thumbup:
> 
> your chart looks good so far, go dew :happydance: go dew :happydance:!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Yucky!! I remember I had a pad too once with spotting and TMI, I had to show it to the gynec so she knows what kind and how much spotting I was having, I don't even want to think about it now.Click to expand...
> 
> you know the way I look at it is that we'll have to get used to the icky/embarrissing things when pregnant, all modesty goes out the window... think of all the blood and other stuff coming out when you give birth, a pad will seem like nothing :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah for all the encouraging words! :hugs:

Don't want to upset anybody by writing this

Spoiler
but the kind of blood loss I had at the time of MC, AF is nothing compared to that...at least at the time of birth you are under doctor's supervision in the hospital and you are losing blood for a happy reason :( I was soaking (overflowing) one superpad in less than 10mins continuously for 4 hours or more. When I called emergency around 12:15am, the receptionist or nurse who received my call after hearing my story asked for my birthdate to verify my account and since it was already 12:00 my birthday had started so she immediately wished me 'happy birthday' I told her it's not a _happy_ birthday for me :( she was the first and only person other than my mom who wished me 'happy birthday' this year :(


----------



## MummyCat

Dew said:


> Yucky!! I remember I had a pad too once with spotting and TMI, I had to show it to the gynec so she knows what kind and how much spotting I was having, I don't even want to think about it now.

I've just realised after writing the bit below... how it might upset or offend some of you! So I've put it in spoiler tags. I thought about deleting it... but by the end I think you'll realise why I needed to write it! 

I had planned on telling Dew and Sarah how I understand that kind of embarrasment! :hugs:

No need to respond... I just needed to write it! 

Just be warned... it's TMI and about my MMC experience - so avoid if you don't want to know about it! 


Spoiler
In November last year, we had a MMC... i got rushed to hospital by ambulance as I was haemoragging (spelling??). Basically I was home alone with Lottie and called NHS Direct (nurses available by phone) to ask advice. I was contracting and losing tennis ball size clots... every 10-15 minutes. I could feel my body pushing them out and the most absorbant pad available wasn't able to catch/absorb it. My clothes, our house - was a mess. NHS Direct were worried about me passing out and called the ambulance. They got to the house before hubby did but I got rushed to hospital and Mike follwed with Lottie. by the time I got seen by a doctor, I'd lost many more clots and my underwear and trousers and the maternity mattress protector I put under me to sit on were saturated! :( 

I got examined with a speculum (same as pap smears etc)... the doctor mentioned he could hardly see anything because of the blood :blush: and the baby was removed by some type of very long tweezer... along with a about 10 more tennis ball size clots. 

He said that I had dilated and my body would have kept producing the clots until my body had passed the baby. The baby was in the neck of the womb when I was examined. 

I was embarrased by all the blood... i had no clue what to do with my clothes, poor Mike had brought some extra underwear but didn't think to bring extra trousers... I took the time after the doctor left to try and soak up the blood with hospital grade paper towels so that I could wear the trousers home and then bin them. Thank goodness they were black. 

The baby we lost was due yesterday! :cry: it's sad to think about, but I know that it was meant to be and I'll never forget that experience so I'll never forget that baby! 

Sorry for the really really depressing post!!


----------



## Dew

I am sorry I am just being too emotional these days and remembering my MC. Another girl who got the same EDD as mine is having her baby shower next weekend :(


----------



## MummyCat

Oh god Dew..... not sure if you saw my post... .we posted at the same time!

:hugs: I know how you're feeling my love!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Well when i say posted at the same time... we were writign at the same time... so I didn't see your poast until after I'd written my post! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Mummy, thanks for sharing something so personal with us. I am having tears writing back because I can understand your situation,


Spoiler
the difference s I was prepared for the bleeding as I had inserted meds inside my vagina to induce contractions and complete MC. I was also passing big clots (which by the way I had to collect in container for biopsy) and since pads were getting filled with 1 or 2 gushes of blood, I was sitting on a (red) pot most of those 4 hours. DH was by my side all this time feeling very sorry for me but at the same time constantly making energy water drink to replenish lost fluids so I don't pass out. I was on plenty of pain killers so didn't feel physical pain. Well.....


----------



## Dew

Mummy, it's tough getting pregnant and even tougher going full term in pregnancy and I am sure toughest part is delivering baby. I am so glad this pregnancy is going well for you. My best wishes are with you :hugs: thanks again!


----------



## NDH

Sarah, glad your appointment went well :thumbup: Here's hoping you don't even have to consider the effects of not taking clomid for 3 continuous cycles as the first or second cycle will do the trick.

And I was going to agree about it being icky to need an internal while still on your period, but then I read Dew's and Mummy's stories and being on your period doesn't seem so bad anymore.

:hugs: to you both. And a little freaky that you both were posting your stories it spoilers at the same time. I hope that was the last time either of you has to experience anything so awful. :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Oh and I almost forgot to wish Sheryl a happy 17 weeks (already???) and happy 22 weeks to Flying!


----------



## sarahincanada

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
to dew and mummy
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
how far along were you both? I think around 12 weeks, wow I didnt realize it there was so much involved so early on :hugs:

mummy so glad everything is going well this time and you will have 2 beautiful children :hugs:Im in awe how fertile you are too seeing as it takes me so long. sometimes I wonder can I get pregnant.

dew many times I honestly wish for your bfp more than my own :cry: I know its not much help but my mum had about 4 mc's before I came along and I often think wow I wouldnt be here if one of them made it, so one day you will be looking at the baby in your arms realizing everything happens for a reason and life will be so amazing :hugs::cry: and we will be here enjoying it with you :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Thanks NDH! Time flies now!

I saw my mom and brother for a bit today. My mom was asking me if DH hadn't found a job by the time the baby was born if I would go back to work. I would if I had to but I am hopeful that it won't come to that and he will find an excellent job after taking that expensive test/trip and now going back to finish his degree. I am super proud of him and I don't think my mom can relate to the difficult time we are having. Once again I am grateful that we have DH's parents to fall back on if we need them b/c I think mine are super judgemental right now and wouldn't help us out. My mom suggested that we move to my hometown so that he will be able to get a job right away but there is so much more involved than just saying it. We likely would have a hard time selling our home and moving would be a nightmare for me. I barely have the energy to take out the trash right now still. It's just frustrating. I told her I would rather not discuss finances with her right now. I am sure DH is stressed out enough so I don't plan on sharing this discussion with him.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Thanks NDH! Time flies now!
> 
> I saw my mom and brother for a bit today. My mom was asking me if DH hadn't found a job by the time the baby was born if I would go back to work. I would if I had to but I am hopeful that it won't come to that and he will find an excellent job after taking that expensive test/trip and now going back to finish his degree. I am super proud of him and I don't think my mom can relate to the difficult time we are having. Once again I am grateful that we have DH's parents to fall back on if we need them b/c I think mine are super judgemental right now and wouldn't help us out. My mom suggested that we move to my hometown so that he will be able to get a job right away but there is so much more involved than just saying it. We likely would have a hard time selling our home and moving would be a nightmare for me. I barely have the energy to take out the trash right now still. It's just frustrating. I told her I would rather not discuss finances with her right now. I am sure DH is stressed out enough so I don't plan on sharing this discussion with him.

awww I think you've mentioned before that you mum is not super supportive right? thats too bad. yes best you dont share the conversation with DH. I would hope thought that your parents will help out when the time comes? surely?

I hope something great comes up soon for your hubby :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I kind of hope he gets an interview in July and gets to start something in August so that he can finish his last class. I don't know that my parents would help financially but I know DHs family has already offered multiple times and has said to let them know when we need help.


----------



## Dew

Thanks NDH and Sarah :hugs: Sarah, I want both of us of to get pregnant together in the same month, oh God! Hope you are listening!

Sheryl, sorry your parents are so uptight about your current financial situation and instead of offering any help, they are giving free (apparently unappreciated) advice :( You and your DH seem to be in very loving, understanding and supportive relationship exactly what is required of you two in present situation....hope he gets great job offer soon...good luck to both of you and yay! for caring in-laws!! :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Mummy/ Dew, 

you both dont have to put your incidents on spoiler on my account. i am aware it is on my account as i was the one who was insensitive and not understanding the last time. :cry:

but i cant imagine what you both must have gone through, and i understand it by reading your spoilers.

when i was bleeding and being rushed to NHS, on my holiday, only i know how heartbreaking it was even before they checked me, just the fear and everything, so for you both to have gone through the actual; thing and come out alive, i take my hats off to you both :hugs:

like NDH said,hoping that was the last time for you both and you will never have to go through that again, xxxxxxxxxxxx

Sarah, love your avatar pic. fx'd for your appointments and clomid big time !!!

Hope everyone is doing well, ny, glad your tummy aches are out the window !!


----------



## MummyCat

Preethi sweetheart... It wasn't just for you love... I was thinking of others who may not have wanted to read it, so I don't want you to feel bad! :hugs: I felt better puting it in a spoiler! :thumbup:

Dew hun... Bless you for your lovely posts and for sharing your experience. I can completely understand. At one point with me, it took me 45 minutes to make Lottie a sandwich for lunch. My poor child!! Anyway... I don't want you to feel bad for me... because really I'm very lucky! Sarah mentioned it and she's completely right... after the MMC we fell pregnant on our third cycle. we really are very fertile and for that I am truley blessed. We just have an issue hanging on to them. This is my 4th pregnancy.

It's another reason why I get so frustrated for you both when another month goes by and the :witch: appears... I feel like I would love to share my fertility around to people who need it.. like a magic dust! LOL But I'm hoping that there's a reason we all have to deal with the things we have because each of us has our own journey to make to have to make our families... and I'm sure if it takes Sarah a year and clomid to get there, she will be greatful looking back once she's holding her little bubba because it'll prove how big a miracle life really is!!

I'm thinking of you both all the time and hope that your forever babies are just around the corner

My folks will be here in a couple hours... they've landed safely!! Will catch up when I can... just wanted to pop on here and say THANK YOU for your support!! :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hope you have a lovely time with your folks !!! enjoy your weekend xxxx


----------



## NDH

Wow Mummy - tomorrow is your halfway party! And your parents will be around for that milestone, that's awesome. I hope you have a wonderful time with them :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy have a wonderful time with your parents and
*HAPPY HALF WAY TOMORROW!!!
*
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/
:flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:
:holly::holly::holly::holly:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## sarahincanada

well ladies I survived the first clomid dose!!!! hope it stays this way and doesnt get worse as I keep taking them. hubby sat with me last night on the bed and read through all the pamplets which was really nice as it felt like he was really involved. Not that he isnt, as he has come to every appointment with me, just couldnt come yesterday as he was working. he might try to come next friday.

got to go, have a massage and reflexology apt today yay!


----------



## Huggles

Glad the first dose went ok. Enjoy your reflexology and massage!


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy and Dew- I totally know what you went through as I chose to go through mine naturally at home....not the greatest choice i've made in my life. I actually did pass out and thought I may die. BUT, I didn't and here I am with a baby inside of me that kicks me and prods me and makes me so , so happy. After my MC it took over a year to get pregnant and I thought maybe the MC made me infertile completely so this is a miracle to me. I sympathize with you both. 

Sarah and Dew will get your miracles and one day be looking into the face of your baby and thinking that something that you wanted and tried for so hard is something to be cherished that much more. :) I can't wait until you both get pregnant!


----------



## babyhopes2323

ooh enjoy your reflexology and massage session sarah, sounds very enticing !!

dont worry, you will survive clomid, and everything will be ok !! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- you feeling movement yet? Mine can be quite a mover and shaker in there! Around 20 weeks is when I really started to feel it going, its so exciting!


----------



## babyhopes2323

absolutely no movement, but then again, i have a low lying placenta and dont know if that is the factor .

i asked the doc and he said dont worry , its probably still small, it takes time. when i went for the scan it measured 6 days behind , probably because of late ovulation is what the doc says but they are not worried at all about a 6 day gap, so technically, i dont think im 20 weeks yet. im around 19 + 4 or 5

the ticker is according to my LMP. 

im dying to feel movement, so when i do, im sure it will be great !


----------



## flyingduster

You will love the movement hun, keep 'feeling' for it when you've been fairly active and then settle down again; bub is lulled more by us moving around and then wakes up to become active when we're still. Supposably. Mine seems to enjoy kicking me when I'm working and now does nothing in the evenings when hubby is trying to feel... LOL! But my first kicks I felt were within 10 mins of laying in bed and pressing on my tummy TRYING to feel something. lol!

And is bub is smaller then for sure you can easily not be feeling it yet, it needs to be big enough to push on both sides of the uterus at once to be felt on the outside; if it's small and kicks it just pushes itself around the space it has and we can't feel it! And with your low-lying and anterior placenta it won't be helping at all, muffling all the crucial areas where you can feel anything. I'd be concentrating on your sides when trying to feel something, as that's the most probable 'thin' areas for now... For me, I'm still ONLY feeling movement on the left side and down really low; nothing across the front or right where I assume my placenta must be blocking it.


:hugs: to all!


----------



## sarahincanada

flying I love your new avatar! you look very trim with a neat baby bump! :thumbup: has your body changed at all? I hear about people losing weight on their arms and legs when they are pregnant as the fat shifts. I hate my flabby arms and would love that!!!


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I like your avatar pic, you look very beautiful and your hubby is so cute :) are you wearing a jacket over your gown? Was it cold when you got married?


----------



## sherylb

Thanks flying for the info on where you feel bubs. I have such a hard time telling whether it's baby or gas still (sometimes I think mixed) and exactly where to put my hands. I am sure that some of what I have felt is bubs but I couldn't tell you which was what still. This baby may have to kick the hell out of me for me to believe it's baby and not gas. :( 

I got 3 new maternity tops today. One is a t-shirt with baby footprints that says "Who's kicking?" I am also planning to start garage sale shopping with MIL tomorrow for indestructible books for baby that can be easily cleaned before she gets here.


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, I haven't noticed any shifting of fat yet, though hopefully it will; I hate my flabby arms too!!! LOL!! I HAVE noticed though that despite the somewhat massively growing stomach now, I've not gained an ounce of weight on the scales. Bub is obviously strong cos I just got a big boot in the guts right now, so I am hoping that all the food I'm eating is going straight to bub, and my body is burning fat to keep itself going... Meaning that as bub grows, my body is burning fat too so I'm staying the same weight!?? I'm not dieting at all, just eating smaller portions (easy to do; bub is taking up the room now so small meals fill me easily!) and trying to keep fairly healthy with what I do eat... FX that means I might be able to loose weight after bub comes, or even come out of this better off than I was before...!!! lol! I still have another 17+ weeks to gain weight though I guess, so we'll see.


Sheryl, I felt a few vauge flutters for the week before I felt the first kicks, but was never sure if they were gut rumblings or baby. I still don't know if they were bub or not! It wasn't until the night before I hit 20 weeks that I got my first REAL kicks, absolutely no doubt at all, I got three solid kicks from baby; it made me cry! I then felt a kick or two most days, and by the end of the week I was feeling them more often. Now it's any time really, though if I'm still I can feel odd rolling movements too and stuff, but mainly only still feeling big kicks. If your placenta is towards the back then hopefully you'll feel movement earlier! I feel mine down low and to the left because of my placenta being across the front (though I assume it's off to the right a bit and sitting fairly high!??) I can imagine that if it wasn't blocking such a large area across the front that I'd be feeling waaaaaay more! I'm jealous of women with a placenta to the back! LOL.

When you DO feel kicks, there won't be any doubt about it. The flutters and weird feelings will always leave you wondering, but the kicks are solid thumps for me; really obvious now that I can feel them!



AFM, I'm babysitting my bosses dog, Duffy, at the moment. She's nearly a year old american cocker spaniel, and she is likely to be shown at some point so we're keeping her coat long for now, which means she has MASSES of it! lol! 
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_22711.jpg

Her and Paris, my poodle, are best friends so it's nice for them to get to spend a whole week living together! Riki, my old foxy X isn't quite so impressed by it and is grumbling away in her bed and telling Duffy all about it if she comes too close. LOL!


----------



## NDH

Oh look at her - she's gorgeous! I've never seen black cocker spaniel's before - she's lovely.

Sarah, glad the first dose of clomid wen't well - I hope taking them at night will help keep the mood swings on clomid to a minimum.


----------



## Huggles

flying - that dog is gorgeous!

And sheryl - that top with the foot prints sounds so cute!


----------



## babyhopes2323

beautiful pic flying, :hugs: and thank you so much for the assurance, i feel better now and am not worrying much, i keep wondering why im not able to feel anything yet.

:hugs: to everyone, have a lovely weekend. xxx


----------



## flyingduster

If your placenta is covering the whole front area then I wouldn't be surprised if you won't feel anything for even longer too; I still can't feel anything across the front or right either! 

But I know that really nothing will allay your worries until you DO feel that bub kick! I know I was ok with waiting, but at the same time was really impatient! It's hard when everyone else is feeling kicks from 15 weeks...!!!!! :hugs:

Just wait till it's kicking, and then you realise you haven't felt it in a while... last night I hardly slept cos I couldn't remember when I last felt it and was trying to prod and poke my tummy to feel *something*. I fell asleep eventually but it was worrying until I woke at 2am to a big kick in the guts. lol! I swear that we keep thinking the next stage will give us more confidence, but I think it just gives us more WORRY! lol! 

Mind you, knowing how much my mum worries about my well-being *now*, I can see that the worry of a mum will never ever end... We're in for the long haul now!


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks flying ! i dont know if my placenta is covering the entire front, well i have an appointment with this lady doc who is my second option on the 21st of june, with dh, she wants to do something to see the heart of bubs, i want to ask her then and even about vasa previa , people prone to vasa previa are those who have a low lying placenta and have had a D&C and i have had a d &c and have a low lying so im concerned.,though it is very rare and occurs in about 1:2000 or3000, did you see that video in second tri? wow it was so disturbing

this woman whos kid died after two days of being born they had to pull him out of life support because of permanent brain damage etc because of vasa previa and vasa previa has to be scanned for in the third tri with a trans vaginal colour ultrasound doppler.

luckily they scan you here every month so i am certainly going to request for one. this happened in australia, and im worried about going to the UK etc because i know what attention i got and i know they dont really scan you after the 20 weeks until the end. so i would say request for one of these ultrasounds. plus, those two factors i mentioned are not the only ones at risk for vasa, there are others. boy was i shocked after reading that post.i was in tears here.

not offending any country or say any other place is bad or anything, but just stating my understanding of scans in the uk and other places, thats all :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, I like your avatar pic, you look very beautiful and your hubby is so cute :) are you wearing a jacket over your gown? Was it cold when you got married?

awww thanks :flower: yes we got married jan 3 2005, that was my daddys bday who passed away 3 years before :cry: its usually cold and snowy in toronto that time but we had a lovely day, but we still needed coats!! I had a fake fur wrap thing underneath that I wore to the church too that was hubbies grandmothers. she ended up passing away 3 months after we got married :cry:

I know you want to remain anonymous but perhaps you could change your avatar for a day to you guys....its very small so we cant see much :winkwink: I would love to picture you in my head when we talk!!


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Sarah, I haven't noticed any shifting of fat yet, though hopefully it will; I hate my flabby arms too!!! LOL!! I HAVE noticed though that despite the somewhat massively growing stomach now, I've not gained an ounce of weight on the scales. Bub is obviously strong cos I just got a big boot in the guts right now, so I am hoping that all the food I'm eating is going straight to bub, and my body is burning fat to keep itself going... Meaning that as bub grows, my body is burning fat too so I'm staying the same weight!?? I'm not dieting at all, just eating smaller portions (easy to do; bub is taking up the room now so small meals fill me easily!) and trying to keep fairly healthy with what I do eat... FX that means I might be able to loose weight after bub comes, or even come out of this better off than I was before...!!! lol! I still have another 17+ weeks to gain weight though I guess, so we'll see.
> 
> AFM, I'm babysitting my bosses dog, Duffy, at the moment. She's nearly a year old american cocker spaniel, and she is likely to be shown at some point so we're keeping her coat long for now, which means she has MASSES of it! lol!
> https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_22711.jpg
> 
> Her and Paris, my poodle, are best friends so it's nice for them to get to spend a whole week living together! Riki, my old foxy X isn't quite so impressed by it and is grumbling away in her bed and telling Duffy all about it if she comes too close. LOL!

I have read that if you were considered overweight before then you dont have to put anything or as much weight on as someone who was normal weight before. so Im assuming its because as you describe that food is feeding baby and body is burning fat. I will also be much healthier when pregnant Im sure, I dont seem to have the willpower now but when growing a bub will be much more serious about what goes in my body.

beautiful dog but OMG I cant imagine the hair that must come off! Im always covered in little white hairs from my 3 jack russells :dohh::haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- I didn't feel my real kicks until week 20 so if you haven't yet, its no biggie. Also, if it's measuring smaller then it wont be felt yet. It will be suddenly you start feeling it a lot. Hopefully its soon! I have not heard of vasa previa....

Sarah- I think I post a lot of pics on here to give away my cover! Lol. I love your picture, looks like a papparazzi pic, like you 2 were being rushed through a crowd. Lol. Clomid still not having any icky side effect? I wonder if your ovulation will feel more kick ass or not. Hope its not more painful or anything since its stronger. 

Flying- love the doggie, hope you are having fun vacuuming every 10 mminutes! 

Hope everyone else is good this weekend, I am just going to enjoy my only day off but was working until 1230 am last night so kinda sleepy...:sleep: May need a coffee today. Yummmm.


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone!

Ive survived a 2nd dose!

omg I was watching a show last night about a couple who had 6 babies....I said to hubby oh lets watch the first part and she must have had IVF. so she says they had unexplained infertility and she was on injectible meds and when she went for her scan there was 4 follicles. She then had IUI, and when they went for the scan had 6 hearbeats :wacko: I did have a little panic thinking omg what if this is a sign!!! someone in another folder had 4 follicles ready after clomid but was told its ok they wont all be fertilized. 

can you imagine....she decided to risk it and keep them all but she was in the hospital for the 2nd part of the pregnancy and almost died after. hubby was like 'no way would I take that risk' but I said I dont know if I could choose to reduce early on. Such a hard choice, as you are putting all babies and yourself at risk by keeping all.

so everyone please pray I dont get more than 2 clomid babies!!!! the funny thing is I will probably have a bunch of follicles on the scan and still not get pregnant :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- I think I post a lot of pics on here to give away my cover! Lol. I love your picture, looks like a papparazzi pic, like you 2 were being rushed through a crowd. Lol. Clomid still not having any icky side effect? I wonder if your ovulation will feel more kick ass or not. Hope its not more painful or anything since its stronger.

yes Im very happy to have seen your lovely face and picture it when I read your posts :kiss:

the wedding photos did have a candid style, its called something but I cant remember what. it was less staged photos and more in the moment and the staged ones were beautiful too. I will attach a couple of my nieces, and another I think I already posted but I dont have any more of us on my computer :wacko:

haha I feel I look quite thin for my wedding 6 years ago, I was 170 then, my normal was 150 so I felt overweight. Now im 200 and would love to be back to 170 :dohh: although I remember hating my flabby arms back then too and was glad to have the fake fur wrap around me.

no side effects yet, I wonder if it gets worse with each dose though. someone did tell me their ovulation and even 2WW symptoms were worse on it. so far so good, if its like this all the time then Im annoyed at how people talk about it. everyone seems to know someone who had a terrible experience on it but if the majority are fine it does get a bad rap from the few bad. in the leaflet it says symptoms are less than 10% but the way people talk you would think it was 90%! the only symptom they say is more than 10% likely is hot flushes :blush::blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







Picture-30.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 2









Picture-31.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 1









Picture-32.jpg
File size: 70.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL you would think from all my photos that my neck is actually stuck facing the right :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah wouldn't it be stuck facing the left? Technically it looks to the right in picture but you're looking to the left! hhahaha. I love the fur wrap. I would always love to have one of those on too, they are so classic looking. 

Are injectables something that happen after clomid if it doesn't work? I am confused by all the different drugs a woman can be on...


----------



## NDH

Sarah, injectibles for IUI are totally different from clomid. As you said earlier, it only slightly increases the chance for multiples, and the chances of multiples being more than twins is crazy small. Try not to worry about 6 babies unless the doctor finds 6 heartbeats lol.

But wow that's crazy - 4 follies and 6 babies means some of them would have been identical, and I'm not sure how much effect fertility drugs have on the chance of identical multiples. I wouldn't have thought there would be much if any effect, but I suppose they could somehow make the egg more susceptible to splitting. If it wasn't midnight I'd be researching that because I think its' fascinating.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, those pics are so lovely and those paige girls,.. omg so cute !!

yay for surviving day 2. i dont know a lot about injectibles, but i think ive heard that you are at a risk for multiples with clomid. not sure, i read it somewhere.

afm, just cooking dinner, and will then head to the mall, its the first day of the week tomorrow. ugh !!

Ny, yea i guess ill ask my doc at my next appointment, im keeping the lady doc as a second option and have an appointment with her on the 21st, so i want to ask her about vasa and everything. if you go on to 2nd tri , there is a woman mummy2miller or something who has posted on this condition. have a look at the video, it brought me to tears !!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah wouldn't it be stuck facing the left? Technically it looks to the right in picture but you're looking to the left!

YES you are right!!!!! :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Sarah, injectibles for IUI are totally different from clomid. As you said earlier, it only slightly increases the chance for multiples, and the chances of multiples being more than twins is crazy small. Try not to worry about 6 babies unless the doctor finds 6 heartbeats lol.
> 
> But wow that's crazy - 4 follies and 6 babies means some of them would have been identical, and I'm not sure how much effect fertility drugs have on the chance of identical multiples. I wouldn't have thought there would be much if any effect, but I suppose they could somehow make the egg more susceptible to splitting. If it wasn't midnight I'd be researching that because I think its' fascinating.

or I wonder if more follicles can advance right after the scan? I know my scan is going to be quite a few days before my ovulation so theres a chance some others form??

someone in the over 35 folder who has been trying since 2009 just got a BFP on her 2nd IUI :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> yay for surviving day 2. i dont know a lot about injectibles, but i think ive heard that you are at a risk for multiples with clomid. not sure, i read it somewhere.


their leaflet says 10% chance of multiples, general population is 1%. but I think it went onto say most are twins.


----------



## sarahincanada

incase anyone looks at my chart Ive worked out my BDing schedule for the next week, I wanted to make sure I didnt BD the night before my ultrasound on Friday, having a period is bad enough but I would worry about there being semen still in there if we BD'd the night before :blush::blush::blush::haha: I read on here one girl who was having a sono right around ovulation, she BD'd the morning of the procedure as she didnt want a miss a chance.....yuk poor technician!!!!

Ive been slacking on the temps during my period but thats because I didnt wake up at 8am every day, so started again today. I hear clomid can mess with your temps but Im sure I will get to see ovulation.


----------



## flyingduster

lol! Cockers don't shed so much, especially when her coat is left long! Hardly any hair comes out even when she gets her weekly bath/dry brush and I'm TRYING to get it out! lol! She's a show girl, so I'm stripping her back coat out every week to flatten it. lol! So yes she has piles of coat, but generally speaking if a dog grows a loooonnng coat, it's _because_ it doesn't shed everywhere! 
*insert random grooming/dog hair lesson* 
Only short coats are heavy shedders, cos the hair itself has a short lifespan from first growing out of the follicle until it's at it's full length and dies, only to be pushed out by the new hair growing in. They shed SO much cos it doesn't take long for the hair to reach it's full length and stop growing. Long coated breeds, like cockers, their hair does shed somewhat, but as the full length is actually really long, it takes aaagggeees for any hair to reach the end of it's life span and come out, and so the shedding is very very minimal. And with a long coat, shed hairs don't tend to actually fall OUT, they loosen off at the base, but stay caught in the rest of the long hair surrounding it, so hence why they HAVE to be brushed & combed regularly, or those loose hairs tangle and mat up terribly... The hair along her back does shed a little, as it's shorter (only around 1-2 inches) and lays flat so can fall out easier, but it's still NOTHING compared to a short haired dog! I honestly can't find more than a few short back hairs in her bed, and certainly she doesn't drop any on your clothes or furniture etc. :)
*end of lesson*

LMAO! Can you tell I'm a groomer? hahahaha!!!


Now, I DO have a fox terrier X (or jack russell X? Who knows what she is!) who drops white hairs EVERYWHERE; you can't touch her without there being a cloud of hair all over you and the ground... Her bed is totally pelted with tiny little white hairs that weave into the fabric of her bed and blankets, and she'll drop a blanket of hair on furniture and clothes within minutes... I've coped with her for the past 13 years, so the amount of hair coming off the cocker staying here for a week (ie; none) is totally fine! lol!!

Having had my wee terrier for so long (I can't believe she's coming up to 14 now!) I do appreciate the poodle coat a lot more though... lol! I've only had the poodle for a few years now, so I'm still LOVING that she can cuddle without leaving a puddle of hair behind... hahaha!

Poodle coats moult too, but it's even more minimal than something like a cocker, cos they don't have the shorter hair along the back to shed out; it's all loooong hair that gets really long before ever moulting out (and it doesn't drop/shed out either, hence the need to brush & comb religiously on a long coat!) poodle hair is more like human hair; we all moult to some degree (hair comes out in the brush!) :)

And cos I can, this is the poodle yesterday afternoon as well:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_22601.jpg

She's getting awfully hairy right now, but I'm grooming her next week! lol.


----------



## Dew

Flying: dogs are soooo good looking, I want them :D thanks for sharing the pictures and information about them :hugs:

Sarah: beautiful you in beautiful wedding gown...love all the pictures :thumbup: you do look like a Hollywood celebrity in avatar pic :winkwink:

as for me sharing more about myself, the reason I don't do that is my DH who is a crazily private person and thinks I share too much of 'us' with others (even with family and FB). That's why I come here as anonymous person and share my feelings with you guys which I can't do with anyone else...hope you understand :hugs: OK, if I get my BFP this cycle I will post my pic for a day (as long as I don't have to use tinypic etc)...my promise to you :flower: :)

I am glad Clomid hasn't given you any side-effects yet. Hope it remains that way. Good luck!

Congrats to all you PG ladies hitting important milestones in 9 month journey :thumbup: :hugs: take care everybody!! :flower:


----------



## flyingduster

I'm in a photo-taking-mood at the moment it'd seem... lol! Here is our other cat; Freyja (litter sister to Jasmine who I posted pics of the other day)

"I spy..."
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/cats/IMG_22941.jpg

"STRING!!"
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/cats/IMG_22921.jpg

lmao


----------



## babyhopes2323

nice pics flying !!

AFM, i simply hate the fact that my ticker is not true and that the truth is bubs is almost 6 days behind, and i thought i was 20 weeks when clearly i was 19 + 1 according to measurements. so since the day of the scan, yesterday was my actual 20 week mark. im kinda upset about this because i feel like i am lagging behind and that bubs is not growing, it shows on my ticker that im 21 weeks tomorrow, but its all my LMP. not the actual growth. even according to my dating scan at 12 weeks, i am 20 + 1 today :(


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

love the pictures flying, I need to take more photos of my pets.

dew totally understand you wanting to remain anonymous. Im pretty private usually too but seeing as no-one lives near me I dont mind. however I am now praying even harder you get a BFP this cycle so I can catch a glimpse!!! :flower:

babyhopes I dont know much about measurements and things, but is 6 days behind a big thing then? or was it just the previous dates were wrong and now its right?

hope everyone else is doing well and NY that your tummy is behaving!!

AFM 3 pills down, just 2 to go! I feel great, Im still waiting for some horrible side effect to strike me down but I dont feel any different :shrug: I had prepared myself mentally and purposely done it this month as I dont have much work on, and when I found out they were giving me 100mg (instead of 50mg like most people start at) I was thinking oh no its going to be bad!! Im glad she started me at that, as so many people try 50mg and it doesnt work from reading in the assisted conception folder.

I cannot wait until friday to see what follicles there are, thats sooo interesting to me and Im glad I have something to do during this annoying wait for ov. I hope the 100mg hasnt stimulated me too much and I will have too many follicles!

in-laws and cousins are coming over for a BBQ today, lots to do, talk later :flower:


----------



## sherylb

I expect our baby to be 6 days behind b/c I ovulate late in my cycle but I got tired of using 2 sets of dates so I am just sticking with LMP. As long as the baby measures within a week it's supposed to be insignificant according to my doctor on about every test I have had. I think the 6 days is not worth stressing over. I don't know how bad stress if for the baby but it can not be helping that your stress levels have been so high your entire pregnancy.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah,none of the dates are wrong actually it could be a number of things, like sheryl said it could be due to late ovulation, its just that when you see your ticker everyday and think you are measuring 20 + 6 or whatever and truth is you are actually behind, its not nice, thats all, it makes me feel like im lagging behind, but my docs arent concerned either ! its just that my due date keeps changing and you do wish you are further along than you really are because it seems like a very long time and that you are stuck in that week if you know what i mean.

yay for not getting any side effects, thats a great thing ! enjoy your bbq.. xx and cant wait to hear about friday's appointment.

sheryl, thanks for the advice, it does make me feel better.xx i dont know when i ov'd actually.


----------



## Dew

Preethi, I agree with Sheryl. One of my friends also had EDD difference of 1 week in 12 week and 20 week scan. I would also suggest to relax more, spend fun time with friends, play games, do craftwork/painting/shopping etc (whatever interests you) so your mind is distracted from PG worries. I know it is easy to say than do as it is the most significant event of your life right now. Try to relax and be happy. We are wishing well for you :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks dew, im not stressing overboard, but i know what you mean. xxx hope you and sarah get your bfp's soon. xx


----------



## flyingduster

Preethi, if your ticker is annoying you with the wrong dates, then go and change them to the dates that match your scans, so you don't feel like you're behind!!! It's more likely the scans are about right if they all have said 6 days earlier, especially if you don't know when you ovulated... If I went by my LMP I'd be a full 7-8 days ahead of where I *actually* am because I have a longer cycle! It's only because I KNOW when I ovulated that I know my LMP dates would be wrong. 

So go and change your tickers over to 6 days earlier and then you'll feel better about seeing them cos they'll be right then... You can keep a quiet track of where you are according to your LMP if you want to, but not have to see it every day when you log in here...?


Sarah, yay for no side effects! FX the rest all goes smoothly too! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi mine is a week behind lmp also. But found that out at 6 weeks so I've always gone by that date not my lmp. So yea, I would just change your ticker so we know when to celebrate!

Dew sometimes when I put something in here that shows my life I feel akward cuz we are in the same state. I wish I were more private really. Internet can be bad news!

Sarah that's so good that clomid isn't affecting you badly. Now let's hope it affects you in a good way! Will they give scan pics of your follicles Friday you think? 

I'm at work every day but wed again this week and up at 5 am so may not be a frequent flyer but will try to check in. Doctor on my day off, probably nothing too exciting it's a 22 week check.


----------



## nypage1981

Flying the pic of your cat reminds me of funny emails I get of animals being silly. That's a good one. I forgot to mention, we had a sad day yesterday. We went to a pet shop to get food and I found a cat I reeeeeeeeeally clicked with, like needed to have. I know I can't have it and when we left I broke down in the parking lot and started crazy sobbing. Embarrassing, yes. I couldn't contain it I am still just so sad for the cat like I let it down:( 

Later I took Ella to a carnival and won her a gold fish. She was so darn proud and named him little fish. Well after about 5 hours we came back home from dinner and he was already dead:( she cried herself to sleep and was so sad. I just feel so awful about it all. Sigh.


----------



## babyhopes2323

well then when i went to my ob gyn, he said he would not go by my scan dates that ive had just now. so that means, he isnt sure himself ! and that the scan dates are not accurate right now at 20 weeks .

because he thought he was giving me an anatomy scan but i measured behind and when i asked he said well i wouldnt go by this i would go by your dating scan. and tbh, i cant remember now what my dating scan actually said, so ill just wait to be measured again and go by those calculations probably. lets say next tuesday anyway, im going to be measured so will change it then .

i was not using opk's so i dont know when i ovulated. i have a very long cycle too flying. i really wasnt sure when af was going to show.

anyway, have a good day everyone !! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

that sounds like a good plan preethi, go from the next measurements. are you only going to the female doctor now or still both? Im sure all the measurements are fine and lil preethi is growing into a beautiful bubs :hugs:

how is everyone else?

I just have one lot of clomid to go tonight and thats it! had zero side effects, it has seemed too easy. we will see if ovulation is more extreme this time though (keep waiting for something to happen). I cant wait till friday to see what follicles I have!


----------



## Dew

Hi everyone :hi:

Sarah, I checked your BD plan, looks good to me. If you see a smiley on 14 then BD again 14 in PM and 15 PM otherwise skip 14 and continue with every other day plan until you see a smiley....I think this is what they call as SMEP plan. Glad you have no side effects from Clomid, really looking forward to your Friday scan...hope so much that you get your BFP in first Clomid attempt :hugs:

NY, so sorry about the cat and fish :( and too sad both incidents happened around same time. however I am glad you are feeling better healthwise :)

Hope everyone is doing great! Have a great week!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Sarah, I checked your BD plan, looks good to me. If you see a smiley on 14 then BD again 14 in PM and 15 PM otherwise skip 14 and continue with every other day plan until you see a smiley....I think this is what they call as SMEP plan. Glad you have no side effects from Clomid, really looking forward to your Friday scan...hope so much that you get your BFP in first Clomid attempt :hugs:
> 
> NY, so sorry about the cat and fish :( and too sad both incidents happened around same time. however I am glad you are feeling better healthwise :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great! Have a great week!

thanks dew! yes I will wait and see when my smiley comes, Ive had it anywhere from CD13-17, I read clomid can prolong ovulation, but seeing as the other side effects havent been true for me Im not believing that either. It hasnt made my temps go weird either. I said this month I was sticking to every other day, but I know I will cave in and do everyday when I see the + ov test! 
keeping my fingers crossed for you! when is your period due?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Flying the pic of your cat reminds me of funny emails I get of animals being silly. That's a good one. I forgot to mention, we had a sad day yesterday. We went to a pet shop to get food and I found a cat I reeeeeeeeeally clicked with, like needed to have. I know I can't have it and when we left I broke down in the parking lot and started crazy sobbing. Embarrassing, yes. I couldn't contain it I am still just so sad for the cat like I let it down:(
> 
> Later I took Ella to a carnival and won her a gold fish. She was so darn proud and named him little fish. Well after about 5 hours we came back home from dinner and he was already dead:( she cried herself to sleep and was so sad. I just feel so awful about it all. Sigh.

awwwww thats so sad! me having 3 cats and 3 dogs Im such a suck for animals that need a home! 

and poor ella too...perhaps you could at a later stage buy a fish from a proper store, one with a long life span? I remember my cat being put down around her age, I was so sad but at least it teaches you about love and life :hugs:


----------



## Dew

I think AF is due on 21st.


----------



## sherylb

Baby, I could have sworn you said the baby was within 1 day when you did your dating scan. Scans this far in are not suppose to be accurate b/c the babies grow at slightly different rates.


----------



## babyhopes2323

whats within one day sheryl ? sorry i didnt get you. do you mean i said there was one day difference in measurements at the dating scan?

at the dating scan i was supposedly due on the 28th of october. but i cant tell what that makes me now.

i know that the current measurements are not going to be accurate, i was meaning that i would ask the doc about this on my next visit.xx

sarah, im still going to both well basically next tuesday dh will get to meet the lady doc and then we will make a decision, he has left it more to me, but i am unable to and am still stuck as to whom to go to !!

FX'D this cycle of clomid brings out your good eggs for dh's spermies !!

Ny, sorry i missed that bit on your previous post, sad the fish died, kids can be so emotional about these things, poor ella. xxx

hope everyone is doing ok, ive got the worst backache on the planet.

sheryl, josh sounds really good !! cant wait to know what youre having.


----------



## sherylb

I was pretty sure you said the baby was measuring one day off from lmp date.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi!

Well we got over the fish but I'm still sad for the cat. I just want it so much but then I come home and see animal fur covering everything and floating in the air and change my mind. Lol. 

Preethi sounds confusing to how far you are! Make sure to ask doctor next week. I am nervous to be measured and weighed on wed since I'm ballooning out very fast. I try to stay in check but getting big! Have you thought of burly names yet?

Sarah yay for getting through clomid! I did an hsg today on a woman on clomid too and hers was perfectly fine too. The specialist who does those at my work suggests ultrasound cd 11 or 12 I think while on clomid to check follicles. How many days will you be? Hope they're good ones. Ever consider an hsg, it helps with fertility in a lot of cases it's all a woman needs. 

Dew had you ever been offered an hsg? Sometimes with age our tubes just get "clogged" and hsg can work to clear them and make you super fertile for a few cycles to follow it. Just a thought! Wish you could get bfp this cycle though and get that sticky bean. 

How's everyone else doin?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> =
> 
> Sarah yay for getting through clomid! I did an hsg today on a woman on clomid too and hers was perfectly fine too. The specialist who does those at my work suggests ultrasound cd 11 or 12 I think while on clomid to check follicles. How many days will you be? Hope they're good ones. Ever consider an hsg, it helps with fertility in a lot of cases it's all a woman needs.
> 
> =

hi!! I will be Day 11 on Friday :thumbup: any idea what the follicles will be at that stage? I have no idea what I am hoping for! It will be so interesting. Ive read some people have bad results almost like there was no reaction to the medication, but I hope that as I ovulate normally I will be good.

Ive had a sono which is similar to the hsg in that they flush out your tubes, but I had the polyp in there at the time so it didnt do anything. Perhaps they will have me do another sometime, perhaps before IUI and Im sure before IVF.

what pets do you have already? I think you have a cat? and when you say you did an hsg you do the whole thing or you do the xray part? thats an interesting job


----------



## Dew

NY, I am in Duluth tonight, drove here with hubby who has an official work tomorrow, just had a long lovely walk on boardwalk, I love coming here and so hoping to see sunrise from our hotel room window over the lake :)

The cycle I got PG, I was scheduled (on request) for day3 hormone tests and HSG. Now, I have done day 3 tests which are normal but I am not so keen on HSG yet as I got pregnant so my tubes have to be open. I even asked the tech who was doing my last US if she could see my tubes, she said no she can't but then she said something like if tubes were closed then she won't see 'x' (sorry I forgot what she said) but in her opinion tubes were fine. We'll see if we don't get BFP in next 2 cycles then I am meeting my gynec to discuss the issues. Today I got my Pap smear scheduled for August 3. Thanks your good wishes and advice :hugs:


----------



## Dew

....but yes my gynec also told me that HSG clears the tube and many women get pregnant after performing this test. I was very scared of getting it done earlier but after MC I think I have gotten stronger and can handle it. May be if I don't get BFP this cycle, might call my gynec and ask her if she thinks I should do it.


----------



## NDH

28 hours til I see my little megapixel :D

I'm hoping for a good scan. I've had some cramping last night and this morning so hoping nothing is wrong with the baby. I'm not worried or anything, but it is a relief knowing I already have my scan for tomorrow.


----------



## Dew

Good luck NDH for a beautiful scan tomorrow!!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, I have 2 dogs who shed like mad and a cat that resembles a fur ball with eyes. So yea......tons of free fur all over and I'm soooo grossed out by it. I want bald animals next time around! I am not sure what they look for in the ultrasound really. In my part of the exam I assist the fertility specialist with drawing up the meds, xray contrast, get patient dressed and on the table, explain procedure, run xray machine....stuff like that. I do not do the speculum and injecting into uterus part! But do talk to a lot of women who are trying so thats interesting for sure. 

Dew, it's really not a bad exam. A tad crampy but does tell a lot to the condition of your tubes. Or even if they are clear, it can show abnormalities in uterus or the dilation of tubes. Even after getting pregnant once, they can get blocked again anytime so may be beneficial. But yes, I would talk to your doctor. Perhaps he doesn't feel they are useful, as some prefer ultrasound. Can the doctor do an ultrasound to check your follicles on a certain day even if you don't do clomid? 

Ndh, good luck! I get soooo crampy some time it's seriously normal. I even get Braxton hicks contractions already and they hurt a lot. It's your baby having a growth spurt! Eat or drink something sugary right before your scan and see if baby moves a lot! It's fun to see them squirm.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, dew! Duluth. Love Duluth and haven't been there in years! We used to stay in a hotel in canal park, the inn or something. I love walking in canal park at night. How fun. Kinda chilly up there? My brother lives up there going to college right now. He seems to like it. Hope you are enjoying!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sheryl it is four days behind,. from my LMP date but now 6 days behind. i did ask my doc the last time i went and he checked my 12 week scan report. according to LMP im due on 24th and according to my dating scan it says 28th so four days but now it says 30th of oct.

so will get it all checked soon.

sarah, i had a HSG done as well, although uncomfortable i can tell you they do say that women get pregnant easier after a HSG as it clears out the tubes and if there is a blockage, it will be shown.

so FX'D for your friday appointment.

NDH, fx'd for your scan, cant wait to hear the news !

Nyp, hope ella has recovered from the fish'd death.

we dont have fixed names yet but we both like Gemma Louise as i mentioned earlier and you said that your dog was named JEMMA with a J. and i said Gemma is a common english name.

i like holly jane and charlotte louise and claire too, but not sure yet, still got 4 months to go so will think about it then.

AFM am holding my tummy whilst laying down and trying to feel some kind or any kind of movement but still cant. although my doppler does give out the loud HB and im satisfied, cant wait to feel movements myself.

cant wait to see bubs at next appointment on tuesday.


----------



## Dew

Thanks NY! I am having good time here :D kinda chilly but sun is out this morning so enjoyed morning walk too. We are staying in Hampton Inn on the lake so I can see the water from my window. I saw some college kids this morning and was thinking about your brother :)

I am wondering if I should ask my gynec to give me progesterone test on day 21. Anyone heard of that? 

Sarah, did you get your day3 hormone test results already? What hormones did they test and do you mind sharing the numbers with me, would like to compare with mine....?? Thanks!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! just popping on before I leave, have a busy day ahead.

dew I will ask about my day 3 bloods when I go on friday, all I know is they were ok to start the clomid. I know from before my FSH is 5 which is good. what else do you have on your report as I can write down and ask for those. sometimes its so rushed I need to write things down!

I have read people on here doing the progesterone test on day 21, but I asked the nurse if I come back after friday and she said no. I will try to remember to ask.

NDH yay cant wait for you to see bubs! :cloud9: how far are you along now?

Dew and I better hurry up otherwise we wont be bump buddies with anyone, you would have all given birth already :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

dew I see on your siggy you are 7 days from testing, and Im about that to ovulation, its funny how opposite our cycles are. really hoping this is your month :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi I like your name choices. It's a hard decision! 

Dont feel bad about movement. I'm dad for some reason don't really feel mine moving around like I did before. Hope it's a sleepy, growth spurt or something. My Doppler gives me baby heart rate and I can hear it moving around in there so maybe my added growth spurt has made it harder to feel. I hope you feel yours soon it's neat!

Dew are you guys going to visit anything while there? We will often go to gooseberry or the light house or rose garden or something. Fun times! I would ask for that progesterone test I've heard a lot of women on here go in for that. Might as well check everything off the list!

Sarah I still have 18 weeks for you to be a bump buddy so hurry up! Haha. I hope we can go through some together but if not, so be it. I will still be here! 

I am off to work again and soooooooii tired. Wish I could sleep at night, I've lost the ability and it's really tough on me. Talk later!


----------



## Dew

Hahaha! Yes, very badly want to be bump buddies with you all and especially with Sarah :hugs:

Sarah, my FSH was 5.7 ( I read online that anything below 6 is excellent), Prolactin was 18.7 and TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) was 2.49. 
I think we are 14 days apart so when one is getting excited about seeing ovulation smiley, another is getting nervous about AF showing up so we keep the balance...hehe!

NY, today is 19 dpo I think so will call and ask for day 21 progesterone test. Wonder why it's done on day 21...is it day 21 for all irrespective of their ovulation day....any knowledge on that?
I want to see Gooseberry Falls, let's see if I can convince DH for it.

Preethi, I like your baby name selection. I thought you said Chloe also one time before or may be it was someone else :)


----------



## Dew

OK I just read online that day 21 progesterone test is done to find if one is ovulating or not and I think 'smiley-LH surge' and biphasic BBT chart indicates that I ovulate so what else will this test tell about me?


----------



## babyhopes2323

i dont think i said chloe dew.. not too sure now !

FX'D for you and dew sarah, hope this month is it with clomid for you. 

Ny, thanks, i cant wait myself, the doppler truly is a life saver... !! best 59 $ off ebay


----------



## sherylb

I love to hear the heartbeat every 4 weeks like clockwork. Every appointment I take someone different with me so I can share my precious gift.


----------



## flyingduster

This week has been slooooooooooow for me. Monday morning felt like it HAD to be thurs or fri, and so the rest of the week (it's only wednesday!) is feeling like it'll draaaag by painfully. Ugh. I went to bed at 8pm last night though, and actually SLEPT all night! Heck, if it means I have to go to bed early to be able to sleep, then I'm gonna just do it! I've lately been waking at 1am and only dozing on and off until I get up, so a good nights sleep last night might help this dragging feeling. lol!

I have dog training tonight, a meeting tomorrow night, and then I'm on to 23 weeks! 


Good luck for O Sarah, and for a BFP Dew! And that you, Preethi, feel movement soon!!!

I have a midwife appointment *next* weekend so get to hear bub again then; can't wait!


----------



## sherylb

Yep, Thursdays are a very happy day around here! I hope your sleep schedule improves!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Preethi, I like your baby name selection. I thought you said Chloe also one time before or may be it was someone else :)

that was ME!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> OK I just read online that day 21 progesterone test is done to find if one is ovulating or not and I think 'smiley-LH surge' and biphasic BBT chart indicates that I ovulate so what else will this test tell about me?

I *think* it can tell you if your progesterone levels are ok, but Im not 100% sure of that. i will try and remember to ask, I seem to remember asking my FS before and her mumbling something about its not accurate. she is the head of fertility in a main hospital in toronto so she is pretty knowledgeable so I just go with all her advice.

had some ovary twinges today, hope that the follicles are really to pop out a few eggs....but not toooo many!!


----------



## Dew

Those twinges sound good Sarah! hope you get just the right amount and size of follies and I hope you get pregnant this cycle.

I am feeling bad right now because I jogged real hard during last couple of days and I am reading online that jogging is not good during 2WW :( After MMC I didn't exercise at all for all these months and ended up gaining about 15 lbs, that didn't help get me my BFP! DH has some hope from this cycle as we BDed well but I am just so disappointed, feels like I am my own enemy this cycle :cry: I am feeling that I am not gonna get pregnant again as if it's bad Karma or something :cry: it's just a sad thought.


----------



## NDH

Sarah, I'm approximately 12 weeks - should be either today or tomorrow, but my scan in 50 minutes should be more specific lol.

Dew, my understanding of the CD21 test is it can tell if you've ovulated by checking your progesterone levels. It's traditionally done on CD21, but that is based on the ideal 28 day cycle. Ideally it should be done 7 days after ovulation - some doctors always order it for CD21 no matter what and if a person has a long cycle and doesn't ovulate by CD21 it can cause inaccurate results, obviously. If you know when you ovulate often you can ask your doctor to order it for 7dpo, which will give the best result. 

Oh and I'm another one who likes Chloe. Chloe and Moriah are the current top two choices for a girl for DH and I. We still can't agree on any boy's names. (Middle name will be Rebekah after my mom I think. Can't remember if we decided first born of either gender would be named after my parents or just if it's a boy. DHs dad already has a grandson named after him, but DHs mom's name is Brenda which doesn't work quite as well as a middle name I don't think. But conversely, DHs dad's name - David - works much better than my dad's name - Trevor - as a middle name)


----------



## sherylb

Tricky name situation. Good thing you have plenty of time to decide. 6 more weeks than I do probably.


----------



## Dew

Sorry for the above rant...it just is the only outlet for me as don't want to upset DH with all this. Thanks for understanding!


----------



## sherylb

BnB is made for rants. No worries.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Those twinges sound good Sarah! hope you get just the right amount and size of follies and I hope you get pregnant this cycle.
> 
> I am feeling bad right now because I jogged real hard during last couple of days and I am reading online that jogging is not good during 2WW :( After MMC I didn't exercise at all for all these months and ended up gaining about 15 lbs, that didn't help get me my BFP! DH has some hope from this cycle as we BDed well but I am just so disappointed, feels like I am my own enemy this cycle :cry: I am feeling that I am not gonna get pregnant again as if it's bad Karma or something :cry: it's just a sad thought.

I dont think thats true, I remember mentioning I exercised a lot one 2WW and NY said that she had exercised a LOT the month she got her bfp. There must be millions of workout fanatics that fall pregnant, Im sure it helps as its keeping the body healthy. Not sure where you read it, but I wouldnt believe it myself.

it reminds me on here someone had said not to try and lose weight when TTCing as when your body is losing fat it wont think you can sustain a pregnancy and you wont get pregnant. well Im trying to lose weight and hope thats not the case....I dont diet but try and cut down on junk and exercise more so I hope they just mean when people are strictly dieting. Im not going to believe it or change what Im doing.


----------



## sherylb

Grrr.... I am looking at clothing lots on Ebay. Love! However, I just know as soon as I buy girl clothes it's going to be a boy. I was reading about whether to put the newborn in the crib at night and I laughed to DH that I was picturing a boy in the crib. Maybe I do want a boy?


----------



## sarahincanada

for fun I changed my avatar photo to me as a kid...if any of you have baby photos please do the same!!


----------



## sherylb

I will find one for you.

This is the youngest one I can find. All of my pictures growing up are framed from our wedding collage.

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/3FD0FCE8B6.jpg


----------



## sherylb

I took some pics of the collage b/c I felt bad.

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/25C3924287.jpg

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/EBEFCB01F3.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/62155_518035486753_118200218_30445768_2542978_n.jpg
Photo of the collage at the wedding.


----------



## NDH

I don't know if I have any pics of me as a kid on my computer. But when I'm done working I may take a photo of one as I have all my photo albums here and though they're not unpacked I know where they are :thumbup:

When I'm done work I'll also post scan pics! Got some really great shots. :baby: was bouncing and possibly hiccuping? Very cute. Got about a 25 minute scan as it was my NT scan and :baby: wasn't showing off the nuchal fold very well so I had to empty my bladder so she could put pressure on me to get the right angle. 

HB is 159bpm (126 at my 7 week scan) and the CRL measurements varied between 11w4d and 12w0d. Sonographer went with 11w6d which corresponds exactly with my dates and is one day behind my doctor's dates from my last scan. But, and this is especially pertinent to Preethi, she said they don't change the due date if measurements are within 6 days on either side of the recorded due date. Of course, that might change from country to country, but I hope that helps assure you that being 6 days off your dating scan is nothing to worry about.

Oh and my placenta is about as close to the top of my uterus as it can get.


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a great scan NDH!


----------



## Dew

NDH: Congrats, everything looked good (and cute) on your scan!! :thumbup:

Sarah: Friday is coming closer, I can imagine your excitement :) 

I like Chloe too as in ChloE and not ChlO. 

Any chart experts? based on my chart for this cycle, do you think my progesterone levels could be low? Today is 8dpo and CD20 so if I want to get progesterone levels checked, today is the only day to do it. So confused :nope: sorry about the rant last night, it's just that this weekend I could have had my baby shower and thoughts of that and not been able to conceive again yet throws me into a 'desperation+frustration=depression' phase. I am feeling better in the morning though :) thanks for your support Sarah!

NY: we couldn't go to Gooseberry Falls as DH finished his work late and we decided to drive straight back home afterwards. Still, Duluth was beautiful!

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone!

Mummy, hello, are you out there?

Dew, I had conveniently just began a really hard core treadmill, weights, pilates regimen aprox 2 weeks before bfp so must not do too much harm. Maybe it helped, who knows! I think the progesterone test can tell if you have high enough progesterone after ovulation to sustain implantation and stuff but positive.......

Sarah that's a cute picture of you! I don't have pics of me young. My mom has all of them. 

Ndh I am glad your scan went well and think you should post scan pics and a 12 week bump picture!

I have a doc appointment soon and can't think of anything to ask but am sure I've wondered about things in the past 5 weeks. Darn it!


----------



## NDH

Here are a couple of the scan pics - the first one is the legs.

I do my bump pics on Saturday - I'll post the next one in here.

Oh and there was just a mouse on top of our fridge! I watched it run from behind the fridge to under the stove just now. Gross! I've never seen any sign of mice in here before.
 



Attached Files:







132.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3









135.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









138.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nypage1981

Haha now you need a cat.


----------



## Huggles

Great pics NDH!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Great pics NDH, thanks for that piece of advice, over her your due date changes according to measurements and they file that on the report.

lovely pics of bubs seriously !

Sarah and sheryl your baby pics are so cute ! i dont have any of mine, theyre with my mum too !

5 days till my next appointment so looking forward to it. 

Ny, flying, hope you all are doing ok .


----------



## sherylb

FYI -- I posted that pic of me sitting in my grandpa's lap as my facebook profile photo and I woke up to an E-mail from my mom asking me why I am putting up a pic of her dad when everyone else is putting up a picture of their own dad. But she did like the picture. F Off Mom!!! I can put whatever picture I want! I didn't put a picture of her for Mom's day b/c I didn't feel like being a sheep.


----------



## Dew

NDH: lovely bub pictures :) thanks for sharing! Sorry about the mice, that would freak me out more than cockroaches. Put a trap soon!

Sheryl: sorry your mom is so critical of everything you do....I like yours and Sarah's baby pictures...you both look very cute. I don't have mine either, they are all with my parents too.

NY: good luck with doctor's appointment.


----------



## sherylb

Of course now that she got my message about just wanting to put it up she is all sweet about it.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Here are a couple of the scan pics - the first one is the legs.
> 
> I do my bump pics on Saturday - I'll post the next one in here.
> 
> Oh and there was just a mouse on top of our fridge! I watched it run from behind the fridge to under the stove just now. Gross! I've never seen any sign of mice in here before.

amazing!!!! :cloud9: so are you in 2nd tri now?

dew: Im not sure if temps show anything, I think its just the test. chart looks good to me so far. FX'd omg it would be so amazing for you to get a BFP as it would give me so much hope :hugs:

sheryl love the baby pics, and sorry your mum really does seem to have a chip on her shoulder about things. hope you can ignore her, I have issues with things my MIL says and even though I try to ignore her its hard.

hi everyone else, going grocery shopping now and then to work out. Work is really slow this month its nice to have a break. have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## sherylb

I woke up concerned about the baby and tried to find a Doppler on Craigslist. The baby gave me a little kick while I was reading reviews on it.  Feel so much better.


----------



## Huggles

that's great you got kicked sheryl!


----------



## nypage1981

Im back! Uneventful 22 week check up...i had a couple questions but not much. Asked about my tummy issues and he says not really sure, but if its like that one more time to call and he would just order ultrasound of gallbladder to make sure its not that. Otherwise indigestion in pregnancy apparently can be super super fricken painful! 

Also, they say I have not gained any weight yet so thats weird since ive got this huge belly! Guess its measuring fine though and baby has moved up so he isn't too worried, just says, eat healthy don't try to cut back blah blah blah. I'm sure my gain will start soon so im not too worrid, just really surprised as I expected 10 lbs by now. Oh well! 

Sheryl- cute picture of you as a baby!


----------



## sherylb

Is that in reference to your pre-pregnancy weight or did you lose some also like me? I try not to weight myself b/c I get upset when the number goes down. What week did you pop aka baby move up at? From my friend's pics it looks like she did between her 19 and 21 week pics.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I woke up concerned about the baby and tried to find a Doppler on Craigslist. The baby gave me a little kick while I was reading reviews on it.  Feel so much better.

yay!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Dew

NY, uneventful is good during pregnancy, right? :) Glad baby is doing fine.

Sheryl, yay! For the first kick! :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

glad the app went well ny.


----------



## NDH

Yay Sheryl for kicking!

Sarah, I have one week to go til I consider myself out of first tri - I'm going with 13 weeks and 27 weeks myself.

This morning the mouse was sitting in or under my cupboards loudly chewing, and not at all concerned wit stopping when I opened the cupboards to investigate and even tapped on the wood between them. Cheeky thing!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for kicks sheryl, sorry about your mom , 

Ny, unless they say they have a cause for concern about weight, i dont know if i would be worried,maybe you should ask your ob gyn direct about the same issue. not sure if you visited ob gyn or midwife this time.

hope everyone is doing ok, i will probably pass by the medical centre and give her my past history files in terms of blood tests and ask her questions if i can.

ugh ndh about rats, i would have screamed my head off !!

sarah and dew, i would like to particulary add that i know i dont say a lot about ovulation and fertility tests and stuff like that when i read your posts, but honestly the only reason is because i dont know anything about them, nothing as much as you guys do ! i cant even count the day 1 and day 2 thing proper, i usually mess it up. im not sure about cycles etc because mine have been so varied. :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

I still have my parents visiting, so not been online much! I had my 20 week scan on Tues, it went well - but they couldn't get the heart detail they wanted, so I have to go back in 3 weeks for another scan! I'll try post pics soon! It's my Nan's 87th birthday today, so we're off to spend the day with her! 

NDH... Congrats on a great scan and fab pictures!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

What a wonderful day not !!

first off it was the end of my spanish course so we all decided to go for a mexican lunch, most of us had to follow our lecturers car in our own cars as we did not know where the restaurant was located.

on the way to the restaurant, my lecturer decided to cross the yellow light and my classmate infront of me was unsure as to whether she was going to go or not and then decided to stop when the light was flickering yellow in a split second., i was behind her and could not stop my car and rammed right into her. my bonnet is crushed, not so bad but definetely needs work. the back of her car is scratched and needs repair too.

i also got a fine of 200 dhs as here the law states that no matter who was driving and what way the person was driving, the one behind is always at fault for hitting the one at front.

the seatbelt that i was wearing thankgod ( i usually dont wear seatbelts) yanked my bump and i was so worried. went to the lady doc close to my house, bubs is doing alright, but she said as a precaution i should take my progesterone for another week.

this is not the first time and since the last few days ive been very close to having accidents and have had a lot of road problems and this has not happened for a long time. i guess im not going to be driving for a while :cry:

anyhow, bubs was measuring 20wk 5 days in todays scan and im 21 + 3 according to clinical measurements. she also assured me that a couple of days to even 2 weeks is not a problem so i am satisfied now. she also said that sometimes the movements are associated with placenta but its not always true !!! she said she has a patient who at 25 weeks + is still not able to feel any movements.

my LO was wiggling and moving her hands and opening her fingers and closing and opening her mouth in the scan so she said not to worry at all about movements. its only around 27 or 28 that you should start counting the number of kicks etc.

hope everybody else has had an eventful day. x

Happy birthday to your gran mummy, and enjoy your stay with your parents. x


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarah and dew, i would like to particulary add that i know i dont say a lot about ovulation and fertility tests and stuff like that when i read your posts, but honestly the only reason is because i dont know anything about them, nothing as much as you guys do ! i cant even count the day 1 and day 2 thing proper, i usually mess it up. im not sure about cycles etc because mine have been so varied. :flower:

You are a sweetheart! Don't you worry about such things, I know in my heart that you all are wishing well for both of me and Sarah :hugs:


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> :hi:
> 
> I still have my parents visiting, so not been online much! I had my 20 week scan on Tues, it went well - but they couldn't get the heart detail they wanted, so I have to go back in 3 weeks for another scan! I'll try post pics soon! It's my Nan's 87th birthday today, so we're off to spend the day with her!
> 
> NDH... Congrats on a great scan and fab pictures!!! :thumbup:

Congrats on 20 week scan! And happy birthday to your Nan :flower: Enjoy your time with family :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Sorry about your accident Preethi :nope: glad you and baby are doing well :hugs: Be more careful :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh no preethi thats horrible! its the same here, if you go into the back of someone its your fault which is crazy the way some people drive. Reminds me: people braking when theres nothing in front of them on the highway is my biggest pet peeve!!! dont they know they can just ease off the gas to go a bit slower!! no-one should brake on the highway unless the car in front of you is braking and you might hit them :growlmad:

did you go to the lady doc that you are thinking of staying with for the rest of your pregnancy? when is your next appointment after this? anyone else got apts coming up? NY glad everything was good with yours.

I go tomorrow for my follicle measurement yay! although not looking forward to the bloods again...she gave me a massive bruise last week, its still there so I can show her and ask her to take blood from the crease of my elbow instead of lower down. It hurt more than usual then I got a massive bruise so I dont think she did a good job. Im excited to see what they say about the follicles though, I need to leave the house around 6 as the apt is 8 right downtown in bad traffic, so will be an early night for me tonight :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Dew :hugs:

Sarah, this woman is so brilliant, i am definitely thinking of staying with her, but there is a problem, the hospital that she works for where i will deliver, only delivers women after 34 weeks they dont have an NICU for babies so if i suddenly happen to have a premature delivery, she will have to refer me to some government hospital,. that is the biggest issue i am facing where as marcu's hospital has an NICU, but no lactation consultant and the delivery rooms are very small where as this one has a big delivery room and two people are allowed at one time to stay with you and they have a sofa for them to be comfortable, plus she is such a sweetheart, so i am in a fix,

if i leave marcus and happen to have a premature delivery, then i want to be delivered by a doctor i know be it marcus or her, so i dont know for now, thinking of keeping both on hand until delivery or maybe will inform marcus's hospital about distance situation but inform them that if i happen to have a premature delivery then i will need their assistance.

good luck for your appointment tomorrow, cant wait to hear about it, sorry that those bloods hurt you, i hate it when they leave a bruise !!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi im glad baby is ok. I think about that often when I put my seat belt on that i try to put it under the bump and hope it wouldnt hurt baby if i crashed....scary! 

Sheryl- for my weight, I am going by my very first appointment which was at almost 5 weeks so thats my prepregnancy weight too. I weigh the same as then. Oh well. I am not worried. My baby started to move up really early and even at 10 weeks my uterus was much higher than a normal woman so my belly is huge now. 

Sarah- cool that you have your follicle measuring tomorrow. Hope its good news. Will it be able to tell if your body is pregnant, or implanting? 

Mummy have a fun time with the parents! 


Preethi I only see an OB/GYN for all my appointments, and don't care what doctor it is. I dont even really care which doc does my c section that night. It all depends on which of the 10 or whatever are on call or working that night at the hospital, so im not particular.


----------



## sherylb

I know I am still down at least 10. Last week it was 15.


----------



## NDH

Oh Preethi - so sorry to hear about the accident but thank God your little girl is all right! 

Sarah, good luck tomorrow with your follie scan! Here's hoping for some good ones (but not too many lol).

So far all my appointments have been with my GP who is qualified to do prenatal care. My antenatal appointment is at the end of the month and at that point I'll start having appointments with the midwives and/or doctors at the antenatal clinic at the hospital. I won't have continuity of care there as they like you to see everyone as you have no say over who assists with the delivery (but hey going public I don't have to pay a thing so I'm not complaining). If I do get accepted into the midwife led birth centre as I hope to, then from that point I should only see one or two midwives who will assist the birth. The midwifes at the birth centre like to do continuity of care, and it's still covered by medicare as a public hospital (the centre is in the hospital actually) but they only have 4-6 beds so they're really selective of who they take (ie. very low risk women).


----------



## NDH

Oh, the mouse was caught last night. We bought and baited two traps and the cheese had been stolen from one of them before bed last night even (cheeky thing, we were still up!) which DH rebaited, and this morning the other trap had it's bait stolen and the third time was not lucky. At least he feasted well before his demise. Unless of course it was a joint operation...


----------



## Dew

Sarah, sending your way lots of good wishes for a satisfying follie scan tomorrow.....will be waiting eagerly for you to come online and update us on how it went :hugs:


----------



## Dew

NDH: yay! For catching that cheeky cheese loving mouse :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Glad the mouse was caught NDH, hope you get to be delivered by the midwives you want.

Ny, the only reason i say i want marcus or her is because you see someone for so long and then get to know you etc and then to be delivered in the end by a stranger makes me uncomfortable. i have decided to stick with this lady by the way, but will be informing marcus's nurse to let him know that should i have a premature one then we will be coming to him as they have an NICU unit.

i always find babys hb is still a bit low in my abdomen so dont like to put my seatbelt around there :dontknow:


----------



## flyingduster

Preethi; eep! I'm so glad you and your lil girl are ok, but how scary... And I'm glad your'e going with the lady doc, but I agree it'll be a good idea to keep Marcus on side just in case...


Sarah; oooo how exciting! I can't wait to hear how the follicle scan goes! I am a bit of a geek and find the whole biological process really fascinating!! hehe.


Sheryl, I've not put on ANY weight either, still exactly the same as I was early on (hadn't weighed myself for ages before getting preg, so can only go by the 4-6 weeks-ish when I started paying attention!) but I have heaps to loose so I'm not at all worried about bub; I can FEEL that s/he's strong!


In fact it's had a HUGE growth spurt in the past day or two! I threw up yesterday morning, and then the rest of the day my tummy was _seriously_ in the way!! Like, where *did* all that size come from!? Also I was unable to feel kicks on the right or front, but I can now... It's growing!!!

And, the best bit; we played 'tag'! hehehe. I was laying in bed before getting up, feeling around in my tummy. I can feel through the fat easier now (both because I've probably lost body fat, and bub has grown!) so felt a big hard lump... pressed on it to feel it more, and then felt it hold briefly, then sink away (omg, creepiest feeling!!) and then 'boom!' I got kicked right where I was pressing! I laughed aloud at it, and felt around to see where it'd moved to, sure enough I felt the hard area elsewhere, pressed, felt it sink away, and got kicked over there instead! hehehehe. We did it a few more times before I had to get up for work, but it was very very cool to have such obvious interaction with it... It was one of those moments when I'm overwhelmed with love and utter mind-boggling awe at how on earth my body is doing this! I soooo can't wait to meet him/her in only 17 weeks! :D


I'm currently feeling utterly miserable and cold right now though, just the end of a long week I think, and this surge of hormones from a baby-on-growth-spurt has sent my emotions into mayhem too! I'm probably going to run myself a hot bath soon and relax a bit with baby though, it should help!


----------



## NDH

Happy 23 weeks Amy! One more week til V-day wow!


----------



## Huggles

That's so cool about the movement and interaction flying!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy 23 weeks flying, awesome news about the kicks and stuff, must be really wonderful ! :cloud9:


----------



## Dew

Flying: your baby is very active and already playing along with you, that's really sweet :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Preethi: glad you finally picked the lady over Marcus, I have always liked her better going by the way you described them both :) hopefully you will have full term delivery and not have to visit Marcus again.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Thanks for all the well wishes! Preethi so sorry to hear about your bad day!! :hugs: it wont be long and your baby girl will be kicking you so hard you'll wonder how you didn't feel it before! :haha: 

Amy... lovely news hun!! :cloud9:

As promised... here are my scans. Very blurry sadly, one of them bubs is upside down.
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3









scan2.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Huggles

Dew said:


> Preethi: How much is baby's HB, why do you think it's low?

She said she thinks she hears the heartbeat low down in her abdomen, not that she thinks it's low as in slow.


----------



## Dew

Huggles said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Preethi: How much is baby's HB, why do you think it's low?
> 
> She said she thinks she hears the heartbeat low down in her abdomen, not that she thinks it's low as in slow.Click to expand...

:dohh: thanks for clarifying Huggles. Just not aware of various aspects of pregnancy so couldn't think that way.


----------



## Dew

Mummy: Great scan pictures of baby :thumbup: thanks for sharing!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Lovely pics nonetheless mummy !! :hugs:

Dew, hope youre doing ok, and sarah cant wait to hear about your appointment. 

thanks for clarifying huggles. x


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, basically when i use my doppler i still usually find the HB in my lower abdomen, thats why i said so. xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!! Im baaccckkkk
had my appointment at 8am, then went for massage, chiro and reflexology! what a tough day.

ok so my follicles....I think I will leave you all in suspense and have you guess how many I have ready to pop!! whoever is the nearest gets a prize.

what, you dont like that game?

I think I hear groaning all the way around the world so here goes...

I....








HAVE.....






DRUMROLL PLEASE.....








*4 FOLLICLES READY TO POP!!!!!!!!*


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:brat::brat::brat::brat:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:

:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:

OMG I dont know what to think!!

so I have 2 each side, she said that it was up to me but she is ok with me continuing due to my age as its very unlikely they will all be good eggs or all fertilize and implant. She said twins is 10% likely and any more about 1%. So I have to do the ovulation sticks, and if I dont get the surge by Sunday I have to go in Monday and they will inject me to bring on ovulation.

I felt so happy leaving the appointment, this week Ive been very blah about the whole TTC thing and this has made me a lot more interested. Thats a great chance of getting pregnant! and if I dont then I would be fine moving onto treatments as theres something not right if I cant get pregnant with that many eggs! If we try 3 months thats possibly 12 eggs so a years worth of tries in 3 months!

so now the big decision is: when to BD. She said she thinks I will probably get the surge on sunday, so do today and sunday/monday. but she also mentioned something about 'saving it up' and not doing every day...almost as if they prefer the BDing you do on the day of the surge being a collection of a couple of days sperm. So if I BD tonight and then get the surge tomorrow thats every day, so should I miss tonight?? I shouldnt overthink it, regardless there will be sperm up there. what do you ladies think? Ive always thought the more BDing the better, as the worst case scenerio its the same amount of sperm just spread over days, but I believe you end up with more sperm the more you BD. sorry Im babbling and not making any sense. I think I will BD tonight as it is scheduled in our every other day schedule. 

so thats it, I was so happy as she said they hope for 2 follicles, perhaps 3, so I responded VERY well. I do believe that I have always ovulated fine and this has now just enhanced it.

wish me luck this weekend. fathers day is really hard for me after losing my dad 8 years ago and so how special would it be to conceive on fathers day this year :cloud9: but I can get my hopes up, 4 follicles is no guarantee!


----------



## Huggles

That's so cool, i was going to guess 4!
that's how many my cousin had as well!

I think if she suggested bd'ing tonight and then when you get the surge, then i would say bd tonight. IF the surge happens tomorrow, then do tomorrow as well, but if it only happens sunday at least the sperm will be fresh. If you don't bd tonight but the surge happens sunday then you will be using old sperm. So i think do tonight and then whenever you get the surge.
Also, and this is probably going against what she said, i think that if your hubby has super sperm then there's definitely no problem with doing it every day. We did it twice a day, every day, and got pg, so you should be fine if you get the surge tomorrow already.

So glad the appointment went well! Hope this is your month! :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> That's so cool, i was going to guess 4!
> that's how many my cousin had as well!
> 
> I think if she suggested bd'ing tonight and then when you get the surge, then i would say bd tonight. IF the surge happens tomorrow, then do tomorrow as well, but if it only happens sunday at least the sperm will be fresh. If you don't bd tonight but the surge happens sunday then you will be using old sperm. So i think do tonight and then whenever you get the surge.
> Also, and this is probably going against what she said, i think that if your hubby has super sperm then there's definitely no problem with doing it every day. We did it twice a day, every day, and got pg, so you should be fine if you get the surge tomorrow already.
> 
> So glad the appointment went well! Hope this is your month! :dust:

thanks huggles! did your cousin get pregnant the month she had 4 follicles? theres someone in the assisted folder that had 4 and got a bfp. I feel lucky as so many people only have 1 follicle after clomid, so I have a great chance but obviously dont want to get any hopes up. but makes it a more exciting month! they gave me requisition to get a blood test in 2 weeks.


----------



## Huggles

no, unfortunately she didn't get pg that month, but i suspect there are other issues there as she has always struggled to get pg. I don't think they've ever had her hubby tested and i've often wondered if the problem isn't perhaps with him. She also has rheumatoid arthritis which i think can also play a negative role in fertility. So don't lose hope based on her.
If all your hormone tests came back good, and your hubby has super sperm, then i don't see a reason why this shouldn't be your month - provided you time your bd'ing right!

I also wanted to say that another reason why you should bd tonight is that, if i remember correctly, you normally ov on the same day you get your surge. So if you wait until you get your surge before bd'ing you might be too late and might miss your chance. But if you bd tonight already, then if you get your surge tomorrow you'll already have sperm waiting. And if you only get your surge on sunday then the sperm should still be there from today, although you might want to bd sunday morning rather than waiting until the evening, just to be sure.


----------



## Dew

Great news Sarah! I just could not guess, was too excited to scroll down and read :happydance: 4 sounds good to me and I love your maths too :winkwink:

I have read plenty of times that 36 hours is a good enough time to replenish sperms so I would suggest to continue BDing every other day and then 2 days in a row once you see the surge. I guess you and me are ovulating same day as the day of surge for last few cycles which means day of surge is most important for us.

Wow, I am getting a feeling that you are almost pregnant :happydance: Good good good...best of luck!!!! :hugs: One of us has to get our BFP and bring good luck back to this thread :flower: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> no, unfortunately she didn't get pg that month, but i suspect there are other issues there as she has always struggled to get pg. I don't think they've ever had her hubby tested and i've often wondered if the problem isn't perhaps with him. She also has rheumatoid arthritis which i think can also play a negative role in fertility. So don't lose hope based on her.
> If all your hormone tests came back good, and your hubby has super sperm, then i don't see a reason why this shouldn't be your month - provided you time your bd'ing right!
> 
> I also wanted to say that another reason why you should bd tonight is that, if i remember correctly, you normally ov on the same day you get your surge. So if you wait until you get your surge before bd'ing you might be too late and might miss your chance. But if you bd tonight already, then if you get your surge tomorrow you'll already have sperm waiting. And if you only get your surge on sunday then the sperm should still be there from today, although you might want to bd sunday morning rather than waiting until the evening, just to be sure.

I was just thinking that exact thing!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Great news Sarah! I just could not guess, was too excited to scroll down and read :happydance: 4 sounds good to me and I love your maths too :winkwink:
> 
> I have read plenty of times that 36 hours is a good enough time to replenish sperms so I would suggest to continue BDing every other day and then 2 days in a row once you see the surge. I guess you and me are ovulating same day as the day of surge for last few cycles which means day of surge is most important for us.
> 
> Wow, I am getting a feeling that you are almost pregnant :happydance: Good good good...best of luck!!!! :hugs: One of us has to get our BFP and bring good luck back to this thread :flower: :hugs:

dew Im hoping you will get yours this month and I wont be far behind!! Im excited that I have a great chance, but realistic that it doesnt mean its going to definitely happen. at least its more interesting than the other months, I have been doing this quite a while now and it was about time something interesting happened!!


----------



## sherylb

I really don't know what I did to make the baby so active today but I have felt 8 good kicks in the past few hours. They seem to come in sets of 4. I also found my uterus. The top is a little above my belly button now.


----------



## wonnabump

that would be quite hard considering if you got pregnant noq then you wouldnt give birth until 2012 LOL :haha: x

C x


----------



## sarahincanada

wonnabump said:


> that would be quite hard considering if you got pregnant noq then you wouldnt give birth until 2012 LOL :haha: x
> 
> C x

duhhhhhh yes we know!!! this thread was started in january and we are still chatting on it, most of us got our bfps and are sticking together chatting on here :kiss:


----------



## wonnabump

ya know i was only joking. . . 

C x


----------



## flyingduster

hehe Sheryl, I can feel my uterus now that it's gone above my bellybutton too! 


Sarah; yay!!!! :happydance: I'd go with BD tonight too, and then if no surge tomorrow then skip tomorrow but then BD again the next morning regardless of surge or not. How neat you have FOUR though! wooot! Lets hope one of them is strong and healthy and one of those super sperm falls in love. lmao! :D




I swear it MUST have been a huge growth spurt on thursday, cos the *movement* now is all the time! I've lost count at 30-odd kicks and wriggles in bed last night, (though still couldn't get hubby to feel them) whenever I got up to go to the toilet and came back to bed, bub would settle down with a few kicks as well, and whenever I roll over, I can feel it re-adjust too! Spooky, and awesome all at once. I'm gonna get another bump pic this afternoon to see if it compares much different to the one 2 weeks ago...


----------



## sarahincanada

awww flying the movement thing is so amazing :cloud9: hope hubby gets to feel a kick soon!

preethi I think thats a great plan to keep with the woman and only go to marcus if you are early. 

just had dinner with hubby, I asked him during which position should we do tonight, he was like 'Im eating' :rofl:


----------



## NDH

Sarah, yay for 4 follies! I reckon that's the perfect number, especially since (unless you get a trigger) you'll probably only release from one side. Or maybe the will all go, not sure what happens next actually. I agree with the others - with DHs super sperm BD as often as you wish. The fs probably isn't used to couples with super sperm.

Sheryl, yay for more kicks!

Preethi, it must be a relief to have made a decision. I think it's a good thing you can keep Marcus on the backburner - if you so go preterm he sounds like the one you'd want (very good at what he does and very clinical but no bedside manner) but let's all hope you don't need him :)

I do wish I was able to see the same person every time and develop a relationship with my doctor/midwife. I'm a very shy person and would really prefer not to have a man deliver. But beggers can't be choosers and we can't afford to go private. Next time though I think we'll save for an independent midwife and have a homebirth. If I could guarantee being accepted into the birth centre each time I'd probably stick with that. But I shouldn't plan for the next one when I'm still cooking this one lol.


----------



## sherylb

LOL. I have a male doctor who is the absolute best but doesn't have great bed manner.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh that sucks NDH, I didn't realise you couldn't stick with one person! :( We have a national health system here so while there is always the option of going private, the free public system (no insurance or whatever) is pretty good. You'd only pay for an Ob Gyn here, but the independent midwives are all free, and you stick with that midwife all the way through your pregnancy (unless you don't like her and switch to another; which is also allowed at any stage! You're not stuck with someone you don't like!) 

There is a chance that if I go into labour on a weekend my midwife isn't on call then I'll get one of the other three ladies she works with, but they all work in much the same way together and I'll be meeting them before that stage so will know them already. My midwife only has 3-4 births in any given month though (she won't take on more than that) so at least when I do go into labour she shouldn't be running around between a heap of us!!! lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Sarah, yay for 4 follies! I reckon that's the perfect number, especially since (unless you get a trigger) you'll probably only release from one side. Or maybe the will all go, not sure what happens next actually. I agree with the others - with DHs super sperm BD as often as you wish. The fs probably isn't used to couples with super sperm.

yes I did wonder if they would all release or not....what happens to the other 2 follicles if they are mature and dont release? Ive been googling and found lots of people who had 4 follicles and didnt get pregnant, but those people seem to have a long list of problems, so it just depends if theres anything else going on with me.

we are definitely BDing tonight, might end up doing tomorrow too. I always panic at this time!!!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> we are definitely BDing tonight, might end up doing tomorrow too. I always panic at this time!!!

Sarah, just a word of advice :winkwink: Tomorrow test between 11am and 2pm for ovulation if no smiley then don't BD tomorrow and save the spermies for day after. Certainly, BD tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> we are definitely BDing tonight, might end up doing tomorrow too. I always panic at this time!!!
> 
> Sarah, just a word of advice :winkwink: Tomorrow test between 11am and 2pm for ovulation if no smiley then don't BD tomorrow and save the spermies for day after. Certainly, BD tonight. :thumbup:Click to expand...

ok I will try!!! its so hard not to BD though when its so close :dohh:
its only CD12 tomorrow so Im assuming I will get the surge on CD13 on sunday, CD13 is the earliest Ive ever had a surge. or I may have to go on monday, as sometimes I dont ovulate till CD17. Ive read that more are released if you have a trigger as its a stronger ovulation, so I guess more chances so I dont mind if I have to go on monday.
how are you feeling....are you going to test this weekend?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> we are definitely BDing tonight, might end up doing tomorrow too. I always panic at this time!!!
> 
> Sarah, just a word of advice :winkwink: Tomorrow test between 11am and 2pm for ovulation if no smiley then don't BD tomorrow and save the spermies for day after. Certainly, BD tonight. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ok I will try!!! its so hard not to BD though when its so close :dohh:
> its only CD12 tomorrow so Im assuming I will get the surge on CD13 on sunday, CD13 is the earliest Ive ever had a surge. or I may have to go on monday, as sometimes I dont ovulate till CD17. Ive read that more are released if you have a trigger as its a stronger ovulation, so I guess more chances so I dont mind if I have to go on monday.
> how are you feeling....are you going to test this weekend?Click to expand...

Not sure, I might test, depends on how I am feeling.

It's just that we never know which day we are gonna see the surge, I too personally prefer to BD a day before and day of ovulation (which also seems to be coinciding with day of first smiley). It's a tough decision. Follow your instincts, don't listen to me  Remember out of all on this thread I am the last you should listen to....hahaha!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah !!! YAY !!!!!!!! :holly: :holly: :holly:

i am so happy for you,, that you have responded well for their tests, i dont know much about follicles and how they work but i will certainly be reading on the web about it now !!

am so happy for you and i just know that you are going to get pregnant and its only a matter about catching the right egg at the right time.. 

i think if they have suggested BDing today, like huggles says and then when you get your surge , go for it, i mean your hubby does have super sperm so it is only a matter of time. !!

im so chuffed for you sweetie xxx i just know it is going to happen soon. xxx


Flying and sheryl, so glad you ladies are feeling such wonderful kicks already, you must be over the moon :cloud9:

Dew, crossing my fingers and toes for the both of you here, i know its only a matter of time and when i log on to BNB theres going to be a BFP on this thread very soon !! xx

NDH, im sure youll be able to have your homebirth as lots of them do i dont know if thatis expensive as i have not read on it much , over here we are not allowed home births and it strictly has to be hospital birth with the ob gyn and they are the ones you see at every appointment all the way through till the end of the birth.

AFM, nothing to report except for very very a very very sore back and very sore feet even if i walk for only 10 mins around a shopping mall. 

DH and me went to mother care and mamas and papas yesterday and have decided most likely to get a cot bed from mamas and papas and the pram/car seat from mothercare.

I can see that my belly button has almost come out if you know what i mean, once i take my belly piercing out, i am able to see the skin that was once hollow and deep like a normal belly button, now coming out to pop. i would do a shot, but i dont have a scanner to scan in the pics !

today is saturday and tomorrow is the first day of the week so nothing going on here, will be taking a couple of DH's italian clients out to dinner tonight, thats about it really.

My next appointment is on the 3rd of July with the lady. she wanted to see bubs heart and do a echo cardiogram i think because she specializes in high risk and still does fetal echo cardiogram and other tests for every pregnant woman. not sure if the echo is what she is going to do, but she wants to check some section of the heart just for her reports, but bubs is laying in a back to front position not the right position so she has asked me to come back in two weeks. that will be the first time dh meets her as well.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## NDH

flyingduster said:


> Oh that sucks NDH, I didn't realise you couldn't stick with one person! :( We have a national health system here so while there is always the option of going private, the free public system (no insurance or whatever) is pretty good. You'd only pay for an Ob Gyn here, but the independent midwives are all free, and you stick with that midwife all the way through your pregnancy (unless you don't like her and switch to another; which is also allowed at any stage! You're not stuck with someone you don't like!)




babyhopes2323 said:


> NDH, im sure youll be able to have your homebirth as lots of them do i dont know if thatis expensive as i have not read on it much , over here we are not allowed home births and it strictly has to be hospital birth with the ob gyn and they are the ones you see at every appointment all the way through till the end of the birth.

Yeah here you only get to choose if you go private. We're sticking with the medicare which is completely free for all maternity costs, but takes away choice. I'm doing shared care, so at least I always get to see my GP when my appointments aren't with the antenatal clinic (there is sometimes a cost for doing shared care but my GP is bulk billing me so I only had to pay for the first two appointments.

I can still choose to see a midwife or an OBGYN for antenatal appointments I think, but not the individual. There's a state or two that I believe also covers independent midwives for homebirths, but not the one I live in - it's barely legal in the rest of Australia and not covered at all by medicare so would be completely out of pocket. Most are happy to be paid post-birth from the baby bonus so I guess it wouldn't have to cost us too much, but as DH isn't keen for a home birth for a first timer and it's not that important to me to argue the point I'll be fine with whatever. Births here don't seem to be quite as medicalised as they are back home anyway so I'm fine with even having to have a hospital birth if necessary. I think our hospital here only has a 14% intervention rate so that's not bad. If I don't get accepted into the birth centre though I'm going to get a doula.


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah, I'm open to a home birth (covered by midwives here so still free and a LOT of women I know have had them) but hubby isn't keen for a first time and I'm not all that worried about it; I know the maternity hospital here is very good so I'm quite happy to have bub there with my midwife!

I've enrolled in antenatal classes that start on 18th July too, so that should be good! I'm going as much for the social aspect, and for hubby to have a more active roll in stuff (I'm reading things online constantly so learning heaps, but hubby isn't, though wants to know all he should know too!) so it should be fun. :)

I took a photo today, but when compared to my one 2 weeks ago it's almost exactly the same; the only difference being a slight change of position! lol! So I haven't bothered to put it up online, I'll wait till there's more to show. :p


----------



## Dew

Thanks so much Preethi! :flower:

I have been feeling kind of lazy/sick for last 2-3days, I think I might be coming down with flu (lots of people around here have it so I might have got the bug too). Last night before sleeping my body felt warm and my temps were 99f, this morning I have the highest ever temp reading on my BBT chart 98.3 (on regular thermometer and 98.24 on basal thermometer; I am using both this cycle). Tested with FMU today (11 dpo) with BFN on $ store test. I guess if I were to be pregnant it would have shown positive today so not having any more hopes and at the same time don't want to catch cold and be sick either. TMI but what's up with random flutters/pulsations like eye twitching in the vagina...any idea? Thanks! 

Have a great weekend you all :hugs: do you guys have any plans to celebrate Father's day? I am just gonna call and wish my dad. Sorry Sarah I understand you'll be missing your dad but I hope so much that your DH gets to become dad due to conception on this Father's day :hugs: :flower:


----------



## NDH

Dew, your symptoms are all looking really good for pregnancy. bfn at 11dpo doesn't mean anything. Statistically, only about half of pregnancies are detected before 12dpo and 20-30% aren't detected until after 15dpo. So don't count yourself out yet! Also, those twitching sensations you described I've only ever experienced since pregnant. Not to get your hopes up unnecessarily or anything, just stating a fact :thumbup:

Also here Father's day isn't until September.


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow flying you and i both start our antenatal classes on the same day !

for fathers day well i got my dad a card and got dh a father to be card from bump, and put tiny pink flower stickers on it and wrote in my craziest left hand writing "cant wait to meet you, love you daddy etc"

sarah, im with dew i do hope this fathers day turns out to be conception day for you. xxx

dew, try not to test until you expect af or wait for a few more days of delay, thats when the HPT's get stronger !


----------



## Dew

Thanks NDH! Your words sound very hopeful. I bought 4 $ store tests yesterday evening so I might test tomorrow morning too, just because it's Father's day :) 

Thanks Preethi! You are right about waiting. I am not a POAS addict myself and very rarely test before AF is due, even with my last PG I tested 1 day after AF went missing which was 15 or 16 dpo.

Preethi, I like your FD card idea for DH, that's so cute :)


----------



## sarahincanada

omg I just typed out a huge response to everyone then closed the screen by accident grrrrrrrrrrr :dohh: well here goes I will try and remember what I wrote:

preethi: thank you for your excitement and glad you are 'chuffed'...haha I havent heard that word in a long time must be from your DH! and thank you, I cant get my hopes up too much but I do feel I have a bloody good chance of getting pregnant in the next 3 months. And if I dont then I will be ok moving to IUI or IVF as something is not working. So only a couple of weeks till you see bubs...I cant wait until she is kicking up a storm so that you and hubby can feel her :kiss: love the card too, Ive seen those 'dad to be' ones and hopefully can get one for hubbies bday or xmas.

dew: sorry to hear about the bfn :hugs: i always assume Im out when I get the negative around 10/11 dpo as so many people on here get early results. but of course many many people dont. the temp going high is good...but do you think its from getting sick? every month gone is a month nearer to our bfp, I just wish we could know which month its going to happen. :hugs:
as for the BDing I just dont know what to do, like you say our ovulation is often the day of smiley so theres not a huge window and the BD the day after smiley BD is pointless (for most people thats their ovulation day). I could get my surge tomorrow as its CD13 as Ive had it that day 2 months previously, but recently its been CD14 and 16. I will be getting the trigger monday if no surge so I will have to BD monday and tuesday. I will probably end up just BDing every day just not to miss anything, and hope hubbies sperm is good!

flying: too bad the photo wasnt any bigger, the next one will be! you are our furthest along so all the exciting things are happening to you :cloud9: hey do you ever feel the urge to know the sex? I would love to keep it a surprise till birth as thats the ultimate surprise we can have (and hubby wouldnt want to know), but I know it would drive me crazy too, being inside me and me not knowing.

ndh: I dont have anything to contribute to the midwife talk as I dont know much about it. hey are you staying team yellow I cant remember? so by next week you are 2nd tri right, how exciting :happydance:

mummy: loved your blurry photos, hope you are having a lovely time with your parents.

huggles: how is everything going with your pregnancy? Im sure this month is a hard one being a year since your loss, but I hope being pregnant brings you some peace. your bubs is going to have a special guardian angel throughout his life :hugs:

sheryl: when is your next scan? you have been the most patient of all! any news on dh's job front?

NY: how are you doing? havent seen you online for a bit are you working hard?

thats about it, Ive got an easy day so think I will work out and tidy up. will do a ovulation test soon as see what it says, I think they said I have to phone them each day with the results. I tend to forget half of what they say! I forgot to ask about the lining....Im pretty sure she said it was 1.7 and they didnt say anything about it so hopefully thats good. i have a feeling I wont get the surge and will have to go in on monday.


----------



## sarahincanada

oh forgot to add that my temp today is higher than it normally is around now, its 36.35 when Im normally 35 something. Ive read clomid can raise your temps so not taking them too seriously this cycle, I just want to see an obvious ovulation then I wont read anything into the rest.


----------



## babyhopes2323

haha dh never uses the word chuffed to be honest ! ive been to the uk so many times and everyone kept saying chuffed chuffed and i got into it and now it just comes out every now and then ! xx

temps are up which is a good thing ! xxx


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> huggles: how is everything going with your pregnancy? Im sure this month is a hard one being a year since your loss, but I hope being pregnant brings you some peace. your bubs is going to have a special guardian angel throughout his life :hugs:

I think it's going ok so far thanks. I've had a pretty stressful week this past week with pg worries and stuff, but don't really want to go into it here. I have my next appointment and scan on thurs (18 weeks) so we'll see then how everything is. But i think it's mostly ok.


----------



## Dew

You are right Sarah. Ladies over here do get their BFPs on 8-9dpo so BFN on 11dpo is bad news. I will still test tomorrow with FMU just because it is Father's Day and if I am PG then don't want to miss the chance to wish DH. 
All we can do is try our best and then hope for the best, rest is all a mystery. We are planning a road trip to Smoky Mountains National Park in Tennessee on 4th of July (long) weekend, that also happens to be my fertile period for next cycle. I hope physical stress from long drive doesn't impact fertility. Also, we plan to stop on our way at SIL's for a night and it'll be really odd for me to BD at their place. Planning BD is taking it's toll on us especially on DH as his job requires lots of traveling. Since he wants to be at home during fertile days, he misses out on some important appointments and can't plan his work freely. I can feel his stress and that puts me in stress too. So praying for a BFP ASAP.


----------



## Dew

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> huggles: how is everything going with your pregnancy? Im sure this month is a hard one being a year since your loss, but I hope being pregnant brings you some peace. your bubs is going to have a special guardian angel throughout his life :hugs:
> 
> I think it's going ok so far thanks. I've had a pretty stressful week this past week with pg worries and stuff, but don't really want to go into it here. I have my next appointment and scan on thurs (18 weeks) so we'll see then how everything is. But i think it's mostly ok.Click to expand...

Huggles, I am sending you lots of good wishes for worry-free healthy pregnancy :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> You are right Sarah. Ladies over here do get their BFPs on 8-9dpo so BFN on 11dpo is bad news. I will still test tomorrow with FMU just because it is Father's Day and if I am PG then don't want to miss the chance to wish DH.
> All we can do is try our best and then hope for the best, rest is all a mystery. We are planning a road trip to Smoky Mountains National Park in Tennessee on 4th of July (long) weekend, that also happens to be my fertile period for next cycle. I hope physical stress from long drive doesn't impact fertility. Also, we plan to stop on our way at SIL's for a night and it'll be really odd for me to BD at their place. Planning BD is taking it's toll on us especially on DH as his job requires lots of traveling. Since he wants to be at home during fertile days, he misses out on some important appointments and can't plan his work freely. I can feel his stress and that puts me in stress too. So praying for a BFP ASAP.

I know its soooo hard. I kept putting off booking trips then finally booked that one to vegas. we are going end of july so if I did get pregnant this cycle I hope its ok. but if I dont get pregnant the good thing would be I can enjoy vegas in full!! even though we need to try and plan things at the same time it can control your life and you just have to go paln things regardless. hopefully you will be so relaxed from the trip you will conceive! I think when I go to vegas I will be in the 2WW of next months cycle.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I think when I go to vegas I will be in the 2WW of next months cycle.

Thanks Sarah! Vacatioing during 2ww is the best except you can't drink alcohol which may seem sad if you are in Vegas :)


----------



## sarahincanada

im going to stop reading posts on here. I was so excited when I heard I have 4 follicles and had some TTC enthusiasm back. then today I read a bunch of posts in the assisted folder and realize it doesnt mean anything. I know we are all different and everything points to things being fine with me, so I hope I could be a lucky one who gets pregnant just on clomid.

its just so crazy, even when they put the egg and sperm together and a growing embryo is put back in people still dont get pregnant...that blows my mind! you guys who got your natural bfps are truly so lucky when you really look at how hard it is to actually get pregnant.

ok rant over, Im back to being excited about 4 follicles :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

Sarah, I still have not scheduled my scan. I am going to ask the doctor to sign a release as required when I go see him on the 28th and then will call and schedule. The soonest I will be able to go with DH is July 5th.

My dad's family is trying to plan a Labor Day get together and rent a huge house on a lake. There will be 18 of us if everyone comes. They are only looking at beds for 9-12 though. We have 9 adults in our family just including my grandparents, parents, aunts/uncles so they may try to force Dh and I to sleep on an air mattress with my other cousins. Seeing as I will be 29 weeks then I don't know if I want to go given this information. DH would be fine sleeping in a tent outside though b/c he misses camping and has all the equipment at home.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I hear you my friend :hugs:

I think women on this thread have all had their own struggles getting pregnant and dealing with their pregnancies so I do think they have fought/stil fighting their own battles and we got to fight our own. However, it also comes easy for a lot of other women irrespective of their age. My friend here is 39 and is naturally pregnant with her second child, had an easy natural first pregnancy at 36. 

I know it is ridiculous but guess what I was googling this morning :) 'BFP after BFN at 11dpo' I laugh at myself for doing so :haha: but DH is in Texas, returns tomorrow night so I have all the time in the world to do all kinds of Internet searches and drive myself crazy.:dohh:


----------



## sherylb

I got BFN at *looks at chart* 12 and BFP at 14 btw.


----------



## Dew

Sheryl, they might not be able to think that far ahead about your pregnancy today but once you are there I am sure, if not men, women in your family will see to it that you are comfortable.


----------



## sherylb

I'm not so sure. My husband and I still have to sit at the kids table at family functions. Therefore I hate family functions.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I got BFN at *looks at chart* 12 and BFP at 14 btw.

Oh yes! I just looked at your chart. I hope I get my BFP soon. Sorry I am not being shy in asking for it this time, I can cry all I want when AF visit me but I want to be hopeful at least until tomorrow morning when I test again. Wish me luck!


----------



## sherylb

I don't blame you one bit. When I had my pre-op for my LEEP in October and the doctor advised me I had to wait at least 1 clear pap to get pregnant I cried in his office. I was so ready then but glad that it's happening now as the timing worked out better.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I'm not so sure. My husband and I still have to sit at the kids table at family functions. Therefore I hate family functions.

That's crazy! I hope they understand you are not kids anymore........especially when you are making one inside of you :)


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I don't blame you one bit. When I had my pre-op for my LEEP in October and the doctor advised me I had to wait at least 1 clear pap to get pregnant I cried in his office. I was so ready then but glad that it's happening now as the timing worked out better.

Thanks! What's LEEP? Or let me google it.


----------



## Dew

Dew said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> I don't blame you one bit. When I had my pre-op for my LEEP in October and the doctor advised me I had to wait at least 1 clear pap to get pregnant I cried in his office. I was so ready then but glad that it's happening now as the timing worked out better.
> 
> Thanks! What's LEEP? Or let me google it.Click to expand...

Oh! just read it. so did you have an abnormal pap result? I am guessing it's all good now. Sorry you had to go through that, I hope it doesn't ever repeat.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I hear you my friend :hugs:
> 
> I think women on this thread have all had their own struggles getting pregnant and dealing with their pregnancies so I do think they have fought/stil fighting their own battles and we got to fight our own. However, it also comes easy for a lot of other women irrespective of their age. My friend here is 39 and is naturally pregnant with her second child, had an easy natural first pregnancy at 36.
> 
> I know it is ridiculous but guess what I was googling this morning :) 'BFP after BFN at 11dpo' I laugh at myself for doing so :haha: but DH is in Texas, returns tomorrow night so I have all the time in the world to do all kinds of Internet searches and drive myself crazy.:dohh:

haha we are in the same position....hubby is at his parents all day helping them with chores and I dont have much to do, so of course Im googling. I was just googling about my 4 follicles and found a bunch of women with triplets after clomid :dohh: but theres way more that it doesnt work for.

I think I have googled everything in the past including what you are googling! In my reply that I clicked out of I had put the link to the countdown to pregnancy test stats, it said 25% of pregnant women had a negative at 11dpo. so the odds are against you but its still possible, someone has to be in that 25%! its just crazy how low the percentage is per month to actually get pregnant, and someone in another folder was saying IUI actually has no more % of success than just trying naturally. All I can keep thinking is that each month that goes by really is a step closer.

I think theres generally 2 sets of women....some women who it just takes time and sometimes need a little help, and then those women with problems that tend to need to go the full way to ivf and nothing before works for them (and the internet is full of these people as these are the people who need support). Im so hoping Im in the first catagory, but its easy to get worried when reading all the doom and gloom. Im sure you are as you did get pregnant before, even though it wasnt meant to be that time.:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure. My husband and I still have to sit at the kids table at family functions. Therefore I hate family functions.
> 
> That's crazy! I hope they understand you are not kids anymore........especially when you are making one inside of you :)Click to expand...

sheryl I think you need to be clear to whoever is organizing: you will need a bed to sleep on or you are not going.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, by any chance, were you able to ask your gynec about aspirin and do you now know your day 3 hormone test results? Thanks! 

I am still taking baby aspirin. Will continue until 1) I get my BFP, or 2) I see that my cycle has shortened and periods are too heavy.

Yesterday, I was cleaning my tongue with toothbrush and it started to bleed. Obviously, I googled and in addition to scary things such as tongue cancer :nope: it was mentioned that blood thinners can make it bleed too. If the latter is true then baby aspirin is affecting me in bigger (and scarier) way than I had expected. I hope it was just a random incident.


----------



## sherylb

The sleeping arrangements seem to be taken care of now.

Yes, I had an abnormal pap in October. I had LEEP 2 weeks later and have had 2 clear paps since then. The doctor said I don't have another until after the baby now.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, by any chance, were you able to ask your gynec about aspirin and do you now know your day 3 hormone test results? Thanks!

sorry no I forgot! its all such a rush, there was about 6 of us waiting there for ultrasounds and it was all so quick. I was in shock about the 4 follicles so forgot to ask about the day 3. I also forgot to ask about my lining but they checked it and didnt say anything so hopefully it was good.

its only the nurse I see, dont see the FS again till later and Im not sure if the nurses would be of help with the aspirin question. For example the one nurse said to use the ov tests with FMU as its the strongest, but I dont think thats true for the LH surge? didnt you say mid urine is best? I just tested with 2nd urine and its negative, will also test tonight.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, no problem, I understand how rushed these things are at the clinics and our mind overwhelmed with one thought and we tend to forget other things. I used to make a list of Q to ask my gynec and sometimes out of hesitation wouldn't ask them all. You are right nurse wouldn't know about aspirin.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i have had the worst contractions last night but they were on my upper abdomen ! im so confused. right under my ribs.

hope you all are doing ok,.


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, you asked if I'm tempted to find out the gender, but nope, I'm not tempted in the slightest!!! I think that I WILL want to know when it comes to #2, cos by then we'll have a preference one way or the other, and already have a lot of gender-related things, so I think that when it comes time for #2 (we want 2 kids) then I'll find out, but I'm not tempted in the slightest to find out for this one! Any time it's occurred to me that I might want to know, I remember the number of people I've heard of recently that 'found out' the gender in a scan, only to give birth to the opposite one... And I also think of a friend online who found out hers was a boy, and announced his name and everything, and was was almost an anti-climax when Nicolas was born as she'd been talking about Nicolas for the past 5 months it was almost 'oh right, he's actually here now' almost?? Maybe it's just me! It was exciting when she announced the gender and name and everything, but by the time it came to the birth it wasn't so much excitement??? I dunno, but anyway I'm really looking forward to meeting bub (we have a chosen name for either gender already, so that's no problem) and being able to announce to the world who it is... lol!!!


----------



## Dew

OK Sarah it is not me this cycle so all my hopes are on you now....hope you get your BFP in June :flower:

12 dpo today BFN and big temp drop too. Looks like AF may arrive early this time.


Preethi: good wishes to you! Hope somebody can explain those contractions to you. Stay relaxed :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew do you still think that just because you got a BFN at 12dpo and your temps dropped you chances are gone?i think you still have a chance until AF actually arrives dont you think? xx:hugs:


----------



## Dew

No Preethi, yesterday after BFN I still had hope but not now...not at all. Thanks....


----------



## sherylb

The temp drop is the real issue. It signals AF is on it's way typically.


----------



## Huggles

sorry about the bfn and temp drop dew :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks for explaining, i understand better now.


----------



## sarahincanada

booooooooooooo :growlmad: sorry to hear that dew :hugs:
well you will be keeping me from going insane this 2WW and then before you know it you will be trying again (and I will probably be back at CD1 :cry:). hope you are ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

so I didnt get an LH surge today, so will be going tomorrow 8am for my scan and perhaps trigger shot. Im quite happy as I want to see where the 4 follicles are at, perhaps only 1 continued to grow, or all of them! I think the trigger shot is hcg, so I wonder how soon after the effects wear off..I dont want to get a positive pregnancy test at 10dpo only to find out its the trigger shot still in my system...can you imagine, finally seeing 2 lines after all this time and it was from the shot (saw someone on here talking about that so thats why I bring it up). If I still have 4 follicles tomorrow I will probably be a poas addict this month, for fun. then if I dont get pregnant it wont be nearly as exciting the 2nd round.

So we didnt end up BDing last night, I had a feeling that the surge wouldnt be today as the past few months its been CD14 and 16, so we did this morning instead so still keeping to the every other night and glad to get in a morning session. when I go tomorrow they will probably tell us to BD tomorrow and the next day.

also my temps dropped today, I temped 45 mins earlier than usual so it might be off a bit, but it was a big drop so Im in the ovulation period.

wish me luck please!

have a nice lunch today with father in law and hubbies family, had a little cry earlier for my dad but its getting easier each year.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; please please please can dew and I conceive over the next few months so our hubbies can be dads next fathers day 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; 

hope everyone else is doing good, preethi are you going to check on the pain you've been having? hope its just growing pains :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

dew, just looked at your chart....that drop is not much, I thought you meant to below coverline kind of drop. if you look at sheryls bfp month she had a negative I think at 12dpo and some slightly lower temps. not that I want to get your hopes up, if I were you I would assume Im out, but I am not convinced you are out yet and still have some hope for you :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Dew, I'd not call that much of a drop either, though it doesn't look great either. I wouldn't expect AF early, I'd expect either your temp will rise again (for a BFP?) cos a wee drop like that is nothing (or implantation), or it'll drop MORE tomorrow and the next day and THEN you'll get AF at her usual time... :hugs: I'd certainly not be ruling it all out for sure on one wee temp drop anyway, wait and see if it drops more tomorrow and then prepare for AF. Or hope for a rise! hehehe.


Sarah, good luck with your scan and shot tomorrow! It'll be interesting to see what all those follicles have done!! If they've all matured or if only one or two have... It's exciting!! I do hope it won't be long for you now! FX!


I just bought a baby capsule (car seat for infants) this morning! Another of the 'big' purchases out of the way!!! Wooot! We weren't actually going to buy one, as there's place that hire them reasonably, but after researching about them a fair bit, the brand I got lasts for 10 years (it was manufactured in April this year too) before it's void, and it's only $10 more to buy it than the total cost of hiring one locally... I would hire if we were only ever having one baby, but as we intend to have another child well before 10 years is up, then we'll only be saving when it comes to #2!!! It can go into storage once this bub has finished with it, and in another few years time it'll be used again. After then we can sell it on for cheap and get a little money back... :D

2 weeks until my baby shower, and I want to wait and see what we get as gifts from there before moving on to buying more clothes and nappies and stuff, just in case we get given heaps of one thing by everyone!!! lol. One thing I'm determined to do though is have a 'moby wrap' but make my own one (soooo easy!) so I can have bub close by all the time but be hands free to do stuff... But I'm gonna wait just in case someone else buys or makes me one for the baby shower! lol.

And yup, most definitely being kicked one heck of a lot more than I ever was before! Preethi, you WILL feel movement at some point hun, I don't try to talk about it too much cos I *know* how much it sucked hearing it from others when I hadn't felt anything! But it won't be too long... Another week or so at most I'm sure! And you will love it, it really is amazing... Have patience though, it'll all come in good time. And in the mean time, remembering what it felt like to wait for those first movements is reminding me to enjoy each and every little (or big) kick to the guts that I'm getting! lmao. All this will be over in another few months time, it'll be a new journey by then, but I'm determined to enjoy this part of it in the mean time too...


I was laying on my side in bed earlier this morning, spooning hubby sorta, and was getting rather furious, but slightly ticklish, kicks in the side from bub; it was obviously feeling squashed and making itself known! When I eventually relented and rolled onto my back, bub was RIGHT up against my skin, my tummy was rock hard on one side where it was laying! I made hubby feel it cos it felt so weird feeling the lumps and bumps of limbs *right there* just under my skin... Normally if I'm on my back the bub is sitting right in the back so it's all squishy if you press my tummy, not rock solid!!! lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

someone in the over 35 folder just mentioned she always gets 3-5 follicles on clomid and has had 4 IUI's and still bfn. its just amazing to me, that many follicles AND the sperm is being washed and put in the right place and still nothing. she said injectables can produce better eggs that clomid so I suppose thats the next step. brings me down to reality so I wont get too hopeful about this cycle as I dont want to feel like I have 4 x the chance and get crushed if I get my period. Im really hopeful Im one of those people who just needs that little bit of help from clomid , but who knows :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

I read more into the persons background and there seems to be many more problems like pcos, no ovulation, cysts etc. Hubby tells me to stop reading lol


----------



## sherylb

Probably a good idea to stop reading. 

I got my travel system a little used this morning from a lady on craigslist for $50.


----------



## flyingduster

lol, yeah Sarah I think you need to stop reading... lol!!! 

Sheryl, that's a good buy!! We're getting (two) prams given to us for free, so not in the market for them at all, just the capsule this morning! MIL has decided she wants to buy the bath, so there's another bulky item taken care of... :D MIL was down today, and she's given me a heap of (gorgeous) clothes! Yay!! Mostly tops, which is what I needed, only one of them I don't like much, the rest are all tucked away in the wardrobe now. :D She had a gastric bypass done last year and has lost a ton of weight (though is still big-ish) and of course my tummy is just growing and growing, so it's some of her older stuff she spent a lot of money on but didn't get to wear a lot and doesn't want to give away to "just anyone"! heh. Fine by me, I'm happy to have more tops fitting me well, especially when they look good!


----------



## sherylb

My friend gave me a bathtub, swing/bouncer, sleep rocker, exersaucer and a whole bunch of smaller stuff months ago, as soon as we found out, that her son was no longer using. Very good money saver. I am sad that my shower won't be until September and it feels like forever away. We are looking at 32 weeks.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, once I hit half way I wanted a shower ASAP so I could get on with collecting more stuff myself! lol!!! Though I'm having another one thrown for me later on as well I think... And no doubt my birthday will be pretty much another version of one too (september) so should be fun!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, reading just got me so worried so i think yeah stop reading, but i know we cant help ourselves .. its just that we shouldnt get worked up reading stuff,i try my best not to !!

i didnt go to get checked for the pains because they stopped after that one episode !

flying :hugs: you are so sweet to think of me and how i must feel.. sometimes i do get upset when i cant feel but then knowing the paranoid person that i am, im probably better off without the kicks because otherwise i will be expecting a show everyday and if i cant feel anything would go crazy !!

we have not bought anything yet, dh is considering shipping mothercare beds from the uk as they have a sale going on and its cheaper than whats here. mothercare and mamas and papas here are extortionate !

lets see, we are looking at a cot bed that can be converted to a bed and used upto age 5 -6.

travel systems here are very expensive too, so will be looking at options !!

im a papaya today, 22 weeks, nice to see a different fruit but im still a 21 + 2 week banana ! lol

2 weeks until my appointment, as for baby shower , my mum wants to do an indian traditional one at her place and then we will probably have one at my place later on.

i think the indian one is planned for next month.. in the traditional way by the way, they dont give you gifts in your baby shower, its after the baby is born as buying anything before is considered bad luck, but what the heck, im getting everything before its born as i wont have time or energy to do anything later and i like to be prepared.

plus my daughter is not going to be given an indian name which is purely my choice, as ive always liked english names instead. 

off to mums for a bit of a banter now really, will be back later on, sarah i wish i could understand the follicles bit but i dont really, i do need to look it up, which is why i dont have any input whenever you write about it, but i do hope you get your BFP soon along with dew, :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Preethi, follicles are the eggs that are prepping themselves to drop down for fertilising! We have X number of eggs in our bodies, and normally should only 'ripen' _one_ up into a follicle and then drop it (on ovulation) every cycle, but with the help of clomid, Sarah has got four ripening up!! :D


Wow, I don't know how I'd cope not having bought anything before the baby was born! lol! I'd need clothes and nappies and a bed and everything sorted already... haha!


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 22 weeks Preethi!!

Hope you're all okay! keeing everything crossed for you Dew!! Hope this is your month! :flower:

Sarah that's fab news about your 4 follicles... I hope that all goes well with ovulation! :hugs:

All's okay here... a bit stressful having folks over.. I wont go into it... but mixed emotions with them going home! xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Flying ! wow sarah thats good news then i guess, lets just keep our fingers crossed. xx

Mummy, sorry about your folks going home, hope you are doing well though xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

just got back from my bloods and ultrasound....so I now have 2 large follicles (2.5cm and 2.1cm, or 25 and 21 in mm) and a medium one (1.8 / 18) and the forth hasnt grown since friday (1.65 or 16.5) so they are not counting it (they only count anything over 1.7cm or 17mm). They took bloods and so I am waiting for a call for them to tell me if I need to take the trigger shot or not. I got the medication from the clinic, its in a syringe so that will be hard to inject myself! but I would prefer to do it myself. if my bloods show an LH surge they wont have me do the trigger, but if it doesnt show then they want me to trigger today.

I talked to the nurse a little bit after, she said not all follicles have eggs in them, so hard to know if all 3 will be released or not. 

the best part was the nurse looked at my chart and said 'oh wow I just saw your age, you are so young looking!!!!!' that made my day, forget about the follicles!! :haha:

so just have to wait for the call! also if I take the trigger I cannot take any pregnancy tests as the trigger shot is hcg and might show up. the only way I can do it is if I start straight away and see the hcg leave my system then I would know. most people say it leaves your system by 10dpo but if I got 2 lines I would be nervous to believe it. I might test to see when it leaves my system, I have so many of those internet cheapies that came free with my ov tests. Also I ignore symptoms which is good as they may be even worse with the trigger shot.

dew I asked about the other day 3: e2 was 150 and LH 6.4, but she said neither of those mean much just that I wasnt ovulating and its the FSH that matters. I see your temp went down again today :hugs:

thats about it, probably BDing tonight and tomorrow am but just waiting to see what they say when they call. Im so tired as I had to get up at 5:30 to leave at 6am so going for a nap! my allergies are really acting up too.

have a lovely day everyone :flower:


----------



## Dew

Lots of good luck Sarah! :hugs: may be you can start testing for HCG from 5 or 6dpo onwards. All this sounds very exciting....hope so much it works for you :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

just did the trigger shot, didnt hurt phew! 
they want us to BD tomorrow and the next day, as she said you usually ovulate 24-36 hours after the shot. will probably BD both mornings then.
wish me luck! going to try my best not to think about TTCing the next 2 weeks so may not be on here that much....I tend to read too much when Im on here :dohh:


----------



## MummyCat

exciting times.... good luck Sarah!!! :hugs: Completely understand your need to lay low! xxxx


----------



## NDH

Wow! I never realised before just how large mature follicles are! Those are huge!

Yay that the trigger wasn't too bad - now comes the waiting game for the next 12-14 days. Good luck catching the eggy Sarah. And what a fantastic compliment from the nurse too - I bet that just made your day :thumbup:

Sheryl - I love your travel system! What a bargain too.


----------



## sherylb

Glad everyone seems to be having a good day. I am trying to determine what a cocktail style dress for an outdoor wedding July 9th would look like. I think comfort is priority since I don't know anyone except the couple anyway.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah I am still checking up on you but our internet in this whole area has died and supposedly they're working on it. For days. So exciting what you are going through right now. Wow. I live this new journey of yours and your determination to try something new. You so deserve this to work. i will pray for your 3 follies. Well, just one if that's what you want. Lol. Lots of talk of this for me today because at work a girlfriend is going to do iui when she is 35. She is single, and wants a baby. So been researching dissemination with a donor. I say good for her. And good for you giving yourself injections and having 3 ripe follies! 

Preethi baton hicks are already a possibility for you. Ive had them and they hurt!


Flying my baby has just started to get the real party started in there the past few days. I have had movement from about 19 weeks randomly and lightly, but now its so often and huge thump! I live it and sit for hours enjoying it. 

Can't wait to hear about your first kicks preethi! Then soon you will wish you didn't wish for it when your ribs feel broken in the third trimester!

Mummy I hope everything with the rents is ok. Not sure about you, but my hormones are causing me to not stand my own mom very well lately. Don't know why she's just annoying me!

I have pretty much bought nothing, and not sure when I will. All of our money is being put into bathroom renovations and we still hqve other projects to work on so pretty broke! And I'm planning my sisters baby shower, so that will cost a bunch. Sigh. 

Dew boo for the temps dropping. I'm sorry. I hope its not what we think, but know that its hard to think that way for you. It's important to remain realistic throughout all this mumble jumble. But remain hopeful as well and I am praying it is soon for you. 

Sorry if I've missed any but I'm on my cell phone which is hard to follow bnb on my phone. I have been reading it all though so thinking of everyone!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, i do hope those three follicles work for you, i agree you deserve this totally !!!


Thanks Ny, ive got the hormones going on as well, not much but i do have to use my doppler everyday for reassurance given my situation that i cant feel anything at all.

dont worry, i have not bought anything yet as well. xx

hope everyone is doing fine today. x Ndh happy 12 weeks, sorry if i am late wishing you. xxxx :holly:


----------



## NDH

Thanks Preethi :)

I'm still 12 weeks so you're not late lol.

Great news! DH got a job today and starts tomorrow! The last month or so has been a struggle but aside from the first week he was out of work I've really managed to do well with not worrying.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Well done to your dh, so glad for the both of you. xxx


----------



## Huggles

So glad your dh got a job NDH! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! awwww preethi you loo beautiful in your avatar! and yay ndh thats great!! and NY great to hear from you :flower:

yesterday evening I felt crampy and so took an ovulation test and it was positive! so we BD'd last night and this morning, the nurse had said to do today and tomorrow not yesterday but I didnt want to miss my ovulation. She said people ovulate 24-36 hours after the trigger but when I get my positive ovulation test I usually ovulate within 12 hours. my temp went up today to its usual day after ovulation temp so Im thinking its happened! so time to calm my mind and body and hope nature will do its thang. 

so I am taking a week off from this site and googling, its embarrissing how much time I spend googling and reading on here and so I need a break. I will pop on to read over the next few days just incase Dew you get a wonderful surprise. otherwise you will be in your period stage so nothing going on and when Im back in a week we will both be in a more exciting stage.

have a lovely week and ndh we will have a 2nd tri booby party for you when I return :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

dew I just checked and your temp went up, are you still testing? still have hope for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck in your 2ww Sarah!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dew I just checked and your temp went up, are you still testing? still have hope for you!!! :hugs:

Pure BFN on dollar store test this AM with FMU :( AF due tomorrow. Sent a request yesterday for my gynec to write me an order for HSG exam next cycle, haven't heard back from clinic yet. I only have 27th June (CD6) as an option(28th and 29th DH not in town and I would like him to be there with me in case tubes are blocked and pain is unbearable and 30th we leave for our trip to Smoky Mountains). Don't know really what to do....


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dew I just checked and your temp went up, are you still testing? still have hope for you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Pure BFN on dollar store test this AM with FMU :( AF due tomorrow. Sent a request yesterday for my gynec to write me an order for HSG exam next cycle, haven't heard back from clinic yet. I only have 27th June (CD6) as an option(28th and 29th DH not in town and I would like him to be there with me in case tubes are blocked and pain is unbearable and 30th we leave for our trip to Smoky Mountains). Don't know really what to do....Click to expand...

awww sorry to hear that, I saw your temp had gone up and that you were online and waited around incase you had great news :growlmad: :cry: an hsg is a great plan....I hope they can get you in. its so annoying dealing with clinics and appointments. does your gynec actually perform the hsg or would it be at another clinic?


----------



## Huggles

Good luck with your tww sarah! :dust:

Dew, so sorry about the bfn :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry for the bfn dew. Hope they get back to you today so you get your time you need.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dew I just checked and your temp went up, are you still testing? still have hope for you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Pure BFN on dollar store test this AM with FMU :( AF due tomorrow. Sent a request yesterday for my gynec to write me an order for HSG exam next cycle, haven't heard back from clinic yet. I only have 27th June (CD6) as an option(28th and 29th DH not in town and I would like him to be there with me in case tubes are blocked and pain is unbearable and 30th we leave for our trip to Smoky Mountains). Don't know really what to do....Click to expand...
> 
> awww sorry to hear that, I saw your temp had gone up and that you were online and waited around incase you had great news :growlmad: :cry: an hsg is a great plan....I hope they can get you in. its so annoying dealing with clinics and appointments. does your gynec actually perform the hsg or would it be at another clinic?Click to expand...

It'll be another clinic, I have never gone before, performed by a complete stranger so would like to have DH with me. 
I feel so down today....missing my mumma. Don't even want to call her and cry on phone.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I feel so down today....missing my mumma. Don't even want to call her and cry on phone.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sherylb

So your AF is due today if your cycle is the same days as last month. But your temps do still look great. :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sheryl, last cycle was a day shorter, may be I ovulated earlier, not sure since I didn't test on CB digital for ovulation. 


I have had one cycle previously where temp remained way high and AF showed up 2 days late. A negative on 14dpo is a reality check for me. Strangely though I haven't spotted yet for this cycle, I usually do 2-4 days before AF. I have ulcer in my mouth, throat hurts on and off especially last night right side (tonsil?) was hurting a lot and that lead to right earache too. Breast hurt slightly (left more than right). 

While writing this message I received a call from clinic, orders were placed this morning so I scheduled HSG exam on 28th of June (that is if I get my periods tomorrow as according to new guidelines HSG cannot be performed before CD7). So if I am not getting my BFP, AF please arrive on time.


----------



## babyhopes2323

so sorry about your bfn dew,. :hugs: it will happen soon , im sure, xx

sarah, thanks that pic was my 8 week one. we will miss you during your absence but totally understand your need for it. xxxxxxxxx fx'd for you


----------



## sherylb

Hopefully she will arrive on time.

My sonogram is FINALLY scheduled for 2 weeks from today July 5th at 1 pm (central).


----------



## Dew

NY: I know you are having internet connection issues at home but if you get chance to come online in next 2-3 days, please tell me more about HSG exam. I have been prescribed 100mg of doxycycline that I'll need to take 12 hours and 2 hours before. How many Advils will I need? the information sheet says 3-4 (600-800mg) about 1 hour before the test...seems a lot to me but don't want to be in pain either. And I can still TTC/BD that cycle, right? Thanks!


----------



## sherylb

babyhopes2323 said:


> so sorry about your bfn dew,. :hugs: it will happen soon , im sure, xx
> 
> sarah, thanks that pic was my 8 week one. we will miss you during your absence but totally understand your need for it. xxxxxxxxx fx'd for you

I thought you just changed your picture and the black dress is recent?


----------



## babyhopes2323

that horrible pain right under my right breast was killing me and it was near my ribs, i went to the doc and she had a look at my liver. i am going in for bloods for a liver function test tomorrow morning because the pain is bad. i am worried as i am so young and do not want anything to be wrong with my liver !!

i read somewhere about a woman who had liver issues during pregnancy and had to give birth at 7 months.

i have read that most liver issues appear during pregnancy its called Liver cholasma something.

will find out tomorrow.


----------



## babyhopes2323

that horrible pain right under my right breast was killing me and it was near my ribs, i went to the doc and she had a look at my liver. i am going in for bloods for a liver function test tomorrow morning because the pain is bad. i am worried as i am so young and do not want anything to be wrong with my liver !!

i read somewhere about a woman who had liver issues during pregnancy and had to give birth at 7 months.

i have read that most liver issues appear during pregnancy its called Liver cholasma something.

will find out tomorrow.


----------



## Dew

Preethi: you look pretty in avatar pic...I liked the previous one too where you were with DH.

Sheryl: Great, finally you got a scan date. Congrats!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry double post.sheryl i did just change my picture but the picture is from me being 8 weeks pregnant. it is not a recent one.


----------



## sherylb

Preethi I hope everything is ok. You have had a much harder time than anyone should already. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks dew

Thanks sheryl, that is very sweet of you to say:hugs:, i do hope everything is ok too, i really do not want to be premature because ive finally found the doctor i want to be with but they dont do premature deliveries. plus, its just not right for the baby, fx'd the test comes out normal and the pain is just from baby sitting on a bad nerve or me pulling a muscle somewhere near my ribs.


----------



## Dew

Preethi: during her pregnancy, my younger sister complained a lot about severe pain in rib area extending to her back right below the breast but she went on to deliver a healthy baby and is doing fine afterwards too. Hope your tests turn out fine.


----------



## flyingduster

Aw man Dew, those temps are teasing you aren't they!?! FX you get a nice BFP tomorrow, OR AF turns up bang on time!!!

Sarah; good luck for the TWW hun! We all understand you keeping away a bit, but we'll miss you so don't be gone too long ;)

Preethi, I'm so sorry you're having more pain!! :(

NDH, YAY for DH getting a job!!! wooop!


And everyone else; hi!! :hi: lol


Nothing really to report here, DH still hasn't been able to catch a kick from bub, and s/he did a whopper of one in bed last night JUST before he was reaching over to put his hand on me!! Ugh. I'm being rattled around inside right now, I think we're doing jumping jacks in there or something, it makes typing interesting when I keep giggling...!

I'm currently all caught up in an upcoming grooming competition. The last one we held in NZ was 2 years ago, and I won the entire thing and got the title of "NZ Groomer Of The Year", but this time I'm going to be 31 weeks pregnant (only 9 weeks until due date...!) 
I *was* still going to try and compete with Paris, my poodle, but having spent a while grooming her last week, I've decided it'll be far too much hard work in another 2 months time. BUT I'm kicking myself as I really really don't want to pass up the chance to compete too, so possibly will use my bosses cocker? Not sure... In any case I'm now thinking I'll cut down Paris into a much much shorter style so that it's more 'wash & wear' cos the sheer amount of hair she has is starting to become hard work with my tummy, let alone in another few months time!! She has around 4 inches of hair in places, that I have to keep brushed and combed out, as well as taking a good hour or so to bath and dry her every week... so yeah, as much as I loathe to shave her hair off (ie years of caring for her coat to be how it is now), I'm sorta looking forward to an easier care coat for a while too!!! lol


Midwife appointment on saturday, so will record the heartbeat again to add to my lil collection! hehe.


----------



## Huggles

just had to giggle. The phrase "i'm thinking of using my boss's cocker" just sounds so naughty/dirty! :haha:

hope you manage to compete somehow - very impressive winning such a major title!


----------



## sherylb

I watched a video on pregnancy gingivitis at the dentist office. Scary stuff. Yuck! Though some parts of my mouth are better than usual checkups I definitely have some pg going on. However, for the first visit in a long time I have no cavities to fill. It helps that they didn't do any X-rays though.


----------



## Huggles

yay for no cavities!


----------



## sherylb

Hubby has perfect teeth and doesn't do anything the dentist tells me to do every single time I see them. :( I sincerely hope the baby gets his teeth. We both had braces but I can't tell you how many cavities I have had in my brief 25 years.


----------



## NDH

DH is off to work - woop!

Sarah, yay for ovulation! You know your body and your surge never seems to last long so you did the right thing. You'll have to remember that if you go for IUI since they usually have you do the trigger 24-36 hours before you have the IUI - that would likely be too late for you! See you in a week :)

dew, I'm on my phone so can't check your chart nut your symptoms sound awesome and it seems your temp has gone up? The dip could have been implantation which would make today still too early for a bfp. But with your hsg booked, I hope af isn't late if she's coming. Of course, I'd rather she not come at all!

Sheryl, horray for a scan date! Will you be finding out gender or just being relieved to finally see bubs?

Preethi, I hope the pain is nothing serious. I've had elevated liver function tests but my gp wasn't worried as the second test they went down a bit. 

Also, I hope I don't get gingivitis! I've been having the worst tome brushing my teeth as my gag reflexes are so high. I can do my teeth barely but nothing else and I hope it passes soon. I tried to do a good clean yesterday and am still suffering for it today. Also have horrible indigestion (I'm pretty sure)


----------



## sherylb

I am assuming that they will be competent enough to tell me the sex. That is definitely something you should learn in sonography school.


----------



## sherylb

BTW -- I just read the rest of your post about you gag reflex. Is it the toothpaste that is making you gag? The pregnancy video they showed me said that you can use water and rinse well with a fluoride mouthwash after.


----------



## NDH

It's nothing to do with toothpaste - it's from having anything in my mouth (DH is not so happy about that :blush:). My mom has super high gag reflex that was always worse when she was pregnant. I can hardly even stand to gargle.


----------



## sherylb

Then I guess you are out of luck. Have you always been that way?


----------



## NDH

Nope, never had any issues til I got my :bfp: I hope it goes back to normal after baby arrives because I really can't stand hearing my mom and grandma gagging while they brush their teeth and I don't want that to happen to me. I can deal if it's pregnancy related only...


----------



## nypage1981

Dew yes I am almost positive you can ttc that cycle there would be a little spotting that day and some....brownish orangish discharge due to the betadine they wash your cervix with. Other than that in a day or two you should be good to go. I would say definitely take anvil one hour prior, and that dose sounds right. It's kind of a crampy exam and they are preparing you in case there is a blockage because as they short the dye into the tubes it can clear the blockage, but be more uncomfortable as it pushes. Also, when you are having the exam, remember to breathe big, deep breathes. That will help you a ton. Do not tense up and hold your breath because Mrs uterus gets all tensed up then and more crampy occurs. The more you can breathe the more you will have a relaxed uterus. I will pray that you've got a good doctor who is gentle and efficient. I'm glad you got it to work with your schedule. 

Preethi I hope for you to just be having growing pains. Or indigestion. I've had some wicked pains under my ribs too and it seems to be aweful indigestion. Good luck for you.


----------



## sherylb

I seem to have growing pains near my cervix, on my sides of my belly, in the middle, and kind of in my chest. I hate having to keep myself calm with all this strange stuff going on but I can't do anything about it.


----------



## nypage1981

Yep I have had lots icky pains all over. Even my feet feel like they are falling apart. But, I worked very hard for all the pain so I'm just taking it one pain at a time! Lol.


----------



## Dew

Thanks so much NY. I will definitely remember to breathe big, thanks for mentioning because I do get all tight and tensed up at the time of pap smear. I hope that dye doesn't interfere with fertility/TTC, I read that if tubes are open then it gets flushed into abdomen and out from there...I am praying there is no block or polyps.


----------



## babyhopes2323

FX'd for you Dew, im sure your HSG will come out positive !

Ny, about hands and feet, god my hands and feet are swollen and my feet hurt so much when i walk. its really bad, i have to keep massaging them, i cant wear my wedding ring or engagement ring.

i have bad heartburn, so hoping that the pains are from indigestion and heartburn like you said!

NDH , i had the gaggin thing with brushing my teeth, and that was in my early weeks too. it passes after a while trust me, im ok now. im sure you will be too, it can be worse when you try cleaning your tongue !


----------



## babyhopes2323

sheryl, you should certainly be able to know the sex by week 18, assuming this sonographer tells you, which im sure he/she will if you ask. x


----------



## sherylb

I will be almost 21 weeks by then. I just know that some places don't like to tell you.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yea i forgot sorry , i know some places can be a bit funny like that, maybe you can phone them up beforehand and ask if they would tell you during your scan, then that would save any disappointment if they dont tell you on the day and youve been waiting to know. x


----------



## NDH

Thanks Preethi - I do hope it goes away soon then. 

And that's all I was asking Sheryl, if you were wanting to find out, not whether the sonographer would be able to determine the gender or not. Also I suppose it depends on whether baby cooperates or not lol. I have a friend who went five times to find out because baby was being stubborn and shy, and even then the sonographer would only say with 80% certainty.

Anyway good luck for a cooperative baby at your scan since you're wanting to know :)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Hope you're all well.... Dew I'm keeping everything crossed for you sweets!!! :hugs:

Natalie... I had a bad gagging reflex when pregnant with Lottie! Always worst when brushing my teeth... also if I started coughing I knew it would end up with me getting sick! :( It's the only way I could stop coughing! 

NOt long till scan now Sheryl... it'll be here before you know it!

Preethi I hope your liver is okay! xx


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- I dont think ive got the swelling yet, but read the other day that our bones in our feet can loosen and spread a little, causing our feet to get bigger during pregnancy! Lol. Its always at night if Ive not walked for a while and get up I can barely walk on them. And ive had incredible heart burn the past few days. Im literally burping up hot acid. Yum huh!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh, and im so excited. OH just scheduled us for a 3D/4D ultrasound on july 2nd. Yay! We actually get a package with 2 of them. One at 24 weeks and the other will be around 30 weeks when its chubbier. I am hoping at 24 weeks I can see it moving around a lot since it has a bit of room still. I can't wait to see the facial features!


----------



## sherylb

If the baby is not cooperating I am sure I will go back since its considered volunteering and is free.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi dew

just wanted to pop on see if the evil one arrived, looks like your temp dropped a bit but not much. i remember you saying before your temp stayed high.

asf me Im now not sure if I ovulated as my temp was lower today :shrug: but as Im not thinking about TTCing Im not thinking about it, just bding every day just incase!

:kiss: to everyone


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thankfully my liver is ok, but ive got some gastro contraction something, usually when the muscles under your ribs contract or something, just got pain relief medication, but ive got the worst backache ever, it is really really bad ! i so cant wait for this all to be over, i just want it out already, not that im being ungrateful, but if im already in so much pain and im only 21 weeks imagine what i will be like later on. i will be a monster!

yay for your 3d/4d scan Ny, bet you're excited ! x


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi that sounds not fun! Is it permanent or just temporary? Yes, im very excited to see baby again at 24 weeks and hope it can move around a lot, then later at like 30-32 so its all chubby and features are there. Especially since Doctor said my 20 week ultrasound is it. Thats crazy long time to not see baby! 

Got any new bumpy pics? I am just starting to gain weight and feeling frantic about it. Really wish I'd have not been 15 lbs over weight from the get go, because seeing that scale go higher is super duper hard now!


----------



## babyhopes2323

ive always been prone to backaches, but now its unbearable !

wow ny, i wouldnt imagine not being able to see baby until after birth . 20 weeks is a long wait !

luckily here they scan you every month at your appointment. 

it will be nice to have a 4D scan though !

i dont have any new bump pics,just havent bothered taking one, i want my bump to be bigger than it looks ! i look in the mirror everyday for some kind of change !


----------



## NDH

Getting two 3D ultrasounds sounds awesome Ny :)


----------



## MummyCat

Dew, hope you're ok! :hugs:

Preethi... sorry you're struggling :hugs: I had SPD when pregnant with Lottie and my lower back/hips killed me. I had to have physio, but the two things that helped the most were 1) putting a pillow between my legs when sleeping to keep my hips at a good angle and 2) wearing a support band, it helped lift the bump a little and took the pressure off my back a lot. It was still painful, but it got better as the bump got bigger which is weird... but true! 

NY... fab news on the scans :dance: 

Hope everyone else is good... nothing interesting happening here! Baby is kicking a lot more and Lottie is cutting tooth number 18 of 20... I'm hoping the last two molars wont be long behind the one cutting now, and then teething is OVER! Teething is a buggar! You'll just think you've cracked the routine with the baby and it's sleeping and feeding etc etc... then a tooth decides to cut and it all goes out the window. This happens 20 times between 6 months-ish and 2-ish! :dohh: but they do eat and talk better with teeth... so can't complain too much!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks, my back ache is more on the upper half of my back. :( i do sleep with a pillow in between my legs and also tried one on my side yesterday. hopefully it should work soon !

yay for the kicks !! enjoy them thoroughly .. hopefully i will feel them soon. x

dont know much about teething but i do know that they tend to cry when teething and it hurts them so bad, but you obviously know more than i do ! hope everything is ok xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Mummy - my cousin and i were just yesterday trying to remember how many teeth toddlers get! she thought her son had all his teeth and now she's discovered 4 more popping out! (molars). He's just over 2 now. I think she said he already has 20 teeth so we decided they get 24 :shrug:

Just got back from my 18 week scan and all is looking perfect :D
Cervix is still nice and long which is a huge relief as i was fairly sure it was shortening.
Baby was super active for a change - normally he's sleeping.
And my placenta has moved away from my cervix! :happydance:
(it was right over my cervix last time). It's attached right at the very top of my uterus, so there's a very good chance it will continue being pulled away from my cervix so all is looking good for natural birth at the moment which i'm thrilled about :D

Baby measured right for his age. Dr checked all the structures and measurements and everything and it all looked great. Some bits measured a few days ahead, other bits measured a few days behind. But the lady at my NT scan said that's all normal. She said that as long as everything is within 1 week of my dates they don't worry. You'll never get everything measuring exactly the same dates. 

Brain looks good, with all the necessary structures there, and so does the heart - 4 chambers pumping away well. The stomach was also full indicating that the digestive system is working. So all in all it was a great scan.

My placenta is right at the back of my uterus, running up the midline, and attached at the top of the uterus. Baby is lying head down with his head right by my pubic bone - dr had to press quite hard to get the head measurement as he's so low. and his feet are right up at the top, nearly by my belly button. He's lying along the left of my uterus which is what i suspected as that's where i feel the most kicks and movements. In fact i got a good bunch of kicks while the dr was checking his head LoL.

Dr seemed very happy with everything, and told me not to worry. Also told me i can't really get an infection in the stitch as it's made from very specific material that can't get infected. Said i can still get a vaginal infection, but the stitch itself can't get infected which i was worried about as another BnB friend of mine lost a baby last year due to infection. But since i virtually never get vaginal infections anyway he said i don't need to worry.

Also got an awesome potty shot (didn't get a picture though) - very definitely another boy! No doubt at all LoL :happydance:

Next appointment is my anomaly scan at 21 weeks, then another gynae one at 24 weeks which is when i'll be stressing the most.
Then he said he only needs to see me again at 28 weeks for the rhogam shot - so i think that 4 week wait will be looooong for me. Then i think he said 4 weeks after that (32 weeks), and then i think every 2 weeks. Something like that. So it's less than i thought, but still quite a lot. But more like normal.

I'm so happy everything is still ok! :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Happy 18 weeks Huggles! Yay for an excellent scan and good news about your placenta moving away from your cervix. I was about to ask if you'd had the gender confirmed yet just in case the earlier scan wasn't completely accurate, then I kept reading lol. Glad to know they can be that accurate so early on :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Glad your placenta is moving away from your cervix and everything looks well with your baby. !!! xxxx you deserve this. x


----------



## sarahincanada

just popping on to see if dew had replied....I see you put spotting for yesterday, I was just wondering if you have been testing seeing as your temp hasnt dropped. was just hoping for some good news, but I guess not :hugs:

huggles yay SO glad everything is going so perfectly and you had a great scan :cloud9:

so I ovulated yesterday.....has loads of cramps and ovulation pains and temp went way up today. so now to keep the body and mind calm, and [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Huggles

fx'd you caught that eggy sarah!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> just popping on to see if dew had replied....I see you put spotting for yesterday, I was just wondering if you have been testing seeing as your temp hasnt dropped. was just hoping for some good news, but I guess not :hugs:
> 
> huggles yay SO glad everything is going so perfectly and you had a great scan :cloud9:
> 
> so I ovulated yesterday.....has loads of cramps and ovulation pains and temp went way up today. so now to keep the body and mind calm, and [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Good luck Sarah! If possible stay positive but not excessively hopeful as it gets difficult to deal with disappointment later :hugs:

AFM, temps seem to be dropping down now but if I don't get AF today, it will be longest cycle ever. I had pink tinged CM last night. No I didn't test again after 14dpo, it sucks to see BFN, don't know how POAS addicts deal with it :nope:

Sarah, excuse me if it sounds crazy but my superstitious self is at peak right now and I got thinking that may be subject/name our thread that says '....AND get pregnant in *2011*' has to do something with you and me not getting our BFP....as if it says...deadline to apply for birth in 2011 has passed!!!:shrug: so further requests ignored :nope: Oh my!!

Huggles, congrats on great scan, so happy for you! Now no worries, you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah hope you caught that eggy, fx'd for you. dew, i know how it must feel to be disappointed, ive had a hell of a year TTCing, it took me over a year to get pregnant as well, i can only pray and keep my fingers crossed for you and sarah, as you both are doing the right things towards getting your BFP ! :HUGS:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> just popping on to see if dew had replied....I see you put spotting for yesterday, I was just wondering if you have been testing seeing as your temp hasnt dropped. was just hoping for some good news, but I guess not :hugs:
> 
> huggles yay SO glad everything is going so perfectly and you had a great scan :cloud9:
> 
> so I ovulated yesterday.....has loads of cramps and ovulation pains and temp went way up today. so now to keep the body and mind calm, and [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Good luck Sarah! If possible stay positive but not excessively hopeful as it gets difficult to deal with disappointment later :hugs:
> 
> AFM, temps seem to be dropping down now but if I don't get AF today, it will be longest cycle ever. I had pink tinged CM last night. No I didn't test again after 14dpo, it sucks to see BFN, don't know how POAS addicts deal with it :nope:
> 
> Sarah, excuse me if it sounds crazy but my superstitious self is at peak right now and I got thinking that may be subject/name our thread that says '....AND get pregnant in *2011*' has to do something with you and me not getting our BFP....as if it says...deadline to apply for birth in 2011 has passed!!!:shrug: so further requests ignored :nope: Oh my!!
> 
> Huggles, congrats on great scan, so happy for you! Now no worries, you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy :thumbup:Click to expand...

awwwwwww :hugs::hugs::hugs:

your luteal phase is so long so thats why I was feeling hopeful, please update and let me know what happens. if you want me to change the title I will just let me know what to put, Im not superstitious with things like that but Id be happy to change it....just we might get more people joining us.

honestly I am not getting my hopes up this cycle. after all my research I read so many facts that said my chances are still only 25%....its crazy how the odds are stacked against you each month, even with multiple follicles!! Im pretty confident I will get a bfp this year (might take an IUI) so Im trying to not focus on each month so seriously. Ive had enough!!

preethi I meant to say in last post that sorry you are having pains, I am going to be a mess when finally pregnant as I have a bad back already :dohh:


----------



## Dew

Sarah I also feel I have had enough but can't give up either, that's just not an option. Let's not mess with the name of our thread, that was a ridiculous thought, blame it on my PMS :)


----------



## flyingduster

Well good luck Dew that maybe, just maybe, this is all good news for you! I would always POAS at around 10-12 DPO, and expect to see a BFN so I could move on. If I sorta expected it (though of course was hopeful of a BFP!) then it didn't really worry me in the slightest, I'd sit there and watch it, see the control line come up, and wait.... and of course it's start stark white on the preg bit, so I'd sigh, get up, and carry on. "next month"!! So while maybe not a POAS addict, I did do it early, every month we were trying. EXCEPT the last month! I had only ONE stick left, and I didn't want to waste it incase it was a BFN or inconclusive at 10-12 DPO, meaning I'd just have to get more. I decided to be strong and not test until the day AF was due, and if my temp dropped the morning she was due then I was going to wait another day and see... just to save that very last test for the next cycle if I needed it..... LOL! My temp ROSE on the morning AF was due, so I tested. ;)

Anyway, all I was trying to say was that if I wasn't really heart-set on it showing a BFP, then I was happy to POAS. I knew that in the end a BFN didn't rule me out totally anyway, it wasn't until the witch showed that I'd be truely ruled out, so a BFN didn't totally dash my hopes each month, it just helped me prepare!!! :hugs:



Sarah, yay for good ovulation pains etc to help pinpoint the day too! And you BD looks great; that super sperm is RIGHT THERE for those eggs to drop into!!! GOOD LUCK hun!!!!



Preethi, I'm so sorry you're having pain! Some women DO have such a hard time with pregnancy, and I'm so sorry you seem to be!!! I'm sure it's all worth it when we're holding bub at the end of it all, but sheesh, it's not being easy on you at the moment is it!? :hugs:


And Huggles; yay for a good scan!!! Did you get any pics to share??




AFM, I'm 24 weeks today.

!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Huggles ya for a perfect scan! I wanna see pics! 

Flying happy V day! Dont know if it means much to you, but its a milestone of sorts! 

Dew im sorry:( boo for spotting and impending AF. I hate waiting for you and sarah, and sure do hope one of these cycles soon at least one of you will get the bfp...we are due in here for sure. The next cycle would give you a march baby, wouldnt it? Maybe the luck of the Irish will help you out here! 

Sarah- i'm sending "catch that eggy dust" your way by the trucks full! Hope it was your magic month where all the little bits and pieces matched up just right. 

Preethi- yea I just about fell off my chair when doctor man said I have 20 weeks in between one scan, and meeting my baby without a scan in between! Pffffft! So we are having 2 now. And they are each like an hour long...put on a dvd, pictures on a CD....kinda pricy but OH wanted to do it too so he's the type to just pay money to do things when he wants to. Are you feeling any better today? 

I went and bought a few really cute things for baby today. Just clothing but it was fun. And im quickly realizing how expensive it will be just to clothe 2 kids now! I kinda like trendy clothing for children so man, its a lot to just go and buy a few outfits for them both now instead of just my daughter! Yikes!!!!


----------



## Dew

flyingduster said:


> Well good luck Dew that maybe, just maybe, this is all good news for you! I would always POAS at around 10-12 DPO, and expect to see a BFN so I could move on. If I sorta expected it (though of course was hopeful of a BFP!) then it didn't really worry me in the slightest, I'd sit there and watch it, see the control line come up, and wait.... and of course it's start stark white on the preg bit, so I'd sigh, get up, and carry on. "next month"!! So while maybe not a POAS addict, I did do it early, every month we were trying. EXCEPT the last month! I had only ONE stick left, and I didn't want to waste it incase it was a BFN or inconclusive at 10-12 DPO, meaning I'd just have to get more. I decided to be strong and not test until the day AF was due, and if my temp dropped the morning she was due then I was going to wait another day and see... just to save that very last test for the next cycle if I needed it..... LOL! My temp ROSE on the morning AF was due, so I tested. ;)
> 
> Anyway, all I was trying to say was that if I wasn't really heart-set on it showing a BFP, then I was happy to POAS. I knew that in the end a BFN didn't rule me out totally anyway, it wasn't until the witch showed that I'd be truely ruled out, so a BFN didn't totally dash my hopes each month, it just helped me prepare!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm 24 weeks today.
> 
> !!!

First of all Big congrats on successfully completing 24 weeks of pregnancy :thumbup: 

Thanks for the good wishes too :flower: I hope you know that I didn't mean to call you or anybody else a POAS addict as I was not even here when you all were TTC :) but thanks for explaining how testing on 12 dpo helped and didn't put you down in the dumps. I guess I am a freak, even Sarah is pretty calm and composed when compared with me :)


----------



## Dew

NY, Preethi: My friend next door who is due on Aug 3rd has only had one scan so far around 17 weeks and she is happy that way. She may or may not have one more scan before delivery.


----------



## MummyCat

Flying.... HAPPY VIABILITY DAY!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: That's a big milestone!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Preethi, hope your back feels better... thanks for the lovely comments!! :hugs:

Dew.. keeping everything crossed for you :flower:

Sarah... eeeek! Hope you caught that Egg! You relax now and let your body do the rest! It's been an exciting cycle for you this time round and you never know... it might be the little bit you need to fall pregnant! :shrug: Fingers crossed! 

Huggles: Awesome news on your scan! :dance: As far as I knew it was a total of 20 teeth (the last four molars appear around the age of 2). Molars are a bugger as they're HUGE in comparison to all the other teeth that cut. 

Hope everyone is well! i got some great bargins shopping for maternity clothes today and Lottie had more time spent on the toilet! :rofl: she's starting to like feeling like Mummy! :haha: (not that I spend a lot of time on the loo :rofl:)


----------



## NDH

Happy V-day Flying! Woo!

Dew, I have my fingers crossed for you for good news - hoping AFs absence is a very good thing. If you're superstitious about the title, the "AND give birth" could possibly be dropped. Wouldn't be a big change - and there's still lots of time to get pregnant in 2011. Would have to decide if it's worth it though if we'll have lots of new people posting here as a result.

Sarah, good luck catching one of those eggs this month - I'm so hopeful for both you and Dew - as soon as you both get pregnant we can move the thread to the baby club forum.

Caught another mouse last night.
Ooh look at the time - I have to run to my doctor's appointment.


----------



## Dew

NDH and Sarah: when you guys show concern about new people joining in, I sometimes think that may be I was also an intruder as I was last one to join :nope: also, because I can get superstitious about things, sometimes I feel if I had not joined, probably Sarah would have got her BFP already :nope:

P.S. What is V-day?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> NDH and Sarah: when you guys show concern about new people joining in, I sometimes think that may be I was also an intruder as I was last one to join :nope: also, because I can get superstitious about things, sometimes I feel if I had not joined, probably Sarah would have got her BFP already :nope:
> 
> P.S. What is V-day?


I keep popping on to read posts, its hard to stay away especially when I still have some hope for you dew. has the witch arrived yet? at least I am not thinking about my 2WW, thats the important part that I wanted to avoid...that and spending hours on end reading about follciles and chances of getting pregnant :dohh:

first of all dont be silly....the way I remember it is you were a special person right from the beginning that I wanted you to join us. I must admit I do have that 'couldnt be bothered to chat to someone new' thing going on now, but it wasnt the case with you at all....you fit right in :hugs: also perhaps I dont want any newbies as I dont want loads of other people waiting for their bfps....it feels like the thread has been very successful and only 2 to go and I want to keep it that way. 

also please dont think I would have got my bfp already if you hadnt joined, I would have probably gone mental if you hadnt joined as I would be alone ttcing! our bfps are probably already mapped out for us, written in the stars somewhere, I just wish we could know which month they will come. Im really trying to look at the bigger picture than each month, I think Ive had enough as been at it every month since september. I dont know how some of you waited even longer! dew the way I like to think about it is our forever babies are out there somewhere and we cant choose the month they want to arrive, but keep the faith that they WILL arrive. I think for me it might take a few more months and perhaps some extra help, but it will come. (heres me being all calm, that because Im just starting the 2WW. in 2 more weeks I will be feeling just like you and the roles will be reversed)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

anyway I have changed the title of the thread just to ease any superstitions and put that its closed so I dont think anyone else will join in.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> P.S. What is V-day?

I think that means when the baby would be viable outside the womb


----------



## Dew

Oh Sarah, you are always so sweet and kind to me and that's why I am stuck to you and your thread...thanks so much for changing thread name...I wish I was a positive person and not get into such superstitious thinking which surfaces mostly when I am depressed and surrounded by negative thoughts. As you can see, AF hasn't showed up yet and it's killing me mentally not knowing what's going on....one thing I can think of is that probably I ovulated on CD13 (day after first smiley) so delay in AF. 

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes and support!...means a lot to me :hug:


----------



## sarahincanada

the last few days are really the worst time of the whole cycle, I do tend to go a little crazy then too. if no AF in the morning are you going to test?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> the last few days are really the worst time of the whole cycle, I do tend to go a little crazy then too. if no AF in the morning are you going to test?

i am thinking AF will be there tonight, if not, then depending on morning temp, I may test but honestly after clear BFN on 14 dpo I have little hope.


----------



## Dew

I get pink tinged CM 3 days before AF. I had pink CM last night, I hope that doesn't mean AF will be on 25th....that would be scary crazy. 

Today I spend almost an hour reading a thread on 'softcups', I will definitely try these next time, they are available in Walmart near our house so can pick up anytime.


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Dew - sorry that my comment made you sad and uncomfortable. You joined the thread so long ago I certainly don't think of you as a new person by any means. 

Your turn will come very soon, I'm sure of it. If not this cycle it will be soon. I still think your chart looks good, and that dip two days ago looks a lot like implantation to me.

And Sarah's right about V-day. 24 weeks is considered the time that a baby could be viable outside the womb with proper medical treatment. So a big cause for celebration with that hurdle behind :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I get pink tinged CM 3 days before AF. I had pink CM last night, I hope that doesn't mean AF will be on 25th....that would be scary crazy.
> 
> Today I spend almost an hour reading a thread on 'softcups', I will definitely try these next time, they are available in Walmart near our house so can pick up anytime.

that would be crazy. I hear clomid can lengthen your cycles so I will have to be prepared for that at the end of mine.

lots of people love the softcups on here so worth a try. I am so squeemish about putting anything up there like that. I think Im ok though as I always make sure to lie down for at least an hour after bding (and usually its at night) so I feel the swimmers should get to where they need to in that time. theres been lots of bfps in the over 35 folder with people using them so definitely worth a try....that and an hsg could be the perfect combo for a bfp :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Thanks NDH!! :hugs:
I didn't know about V-day. I know 36 weeks is considered safe enough time for delivery of baby. That way 24 weeks is a very important milestone...good for Flying :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> but honestly after clear BFN on 14 dpo I have little hope.

someone in the over 35 folder just got a bfp on 15dpo, after negatives 8dpo, 10dpo, 13dpo, 14dpo. not that I want to get your hopes up as its horrible to have them crashing down, its just I still have hope and I cant stop coming on this thread until I know your status :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, if AF is later than tomorrow, I may not be able to get HSG done this month :( as we leave for vacation on the 30th and I am really looking forward to visiting Smoky Mountains National Park. 

I also lay in bed for about 2 hours after BD but I have retroverted uterus, they say lying on tummy (butts up, head down) is better position but I got nausea last 2 times I tried it.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> but honestly after clear BFN on 14 dpo I have little hope.
> 
> someone in the over 35 folder just got a bfp on 15dpo, after negatives 8dpo, 10dpo, 13dpo, 14dpo. not that I want to get your hopes up as its horrible to have them crashing down, its just I still have hope and I cant stop coming on this thread until I know your status :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs:

I will update this thread of my AF or BFP status as soon as I know.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies

Dew you werent an intruder. Lol. There are just these randoms who will suddenly post a weird "me, i do!" or something and thats it. Also, sarah is so right, you were the perfect last addition to this place, else she'd be alone right now and quite frankly, she'd have probably left us out of pure boredom! Lol. Its nice to have the amount of people in here that we can keep up with who is who and what is what and stuff like that. I like it. 

24 weeks is "safer" than before that , but I hear so many stories of otherwise so its still scary after that in my opinion. I'll be happier once im like 36 weeks along....

Dew- have you been stressed out lately for the AF to be delayed? I hated when there was a long cycle for no reason and i kept getting bfn.....ugh. So annoying for it to make you wait for it when you just want to get on with the next cycle! 

What do you do in the Smoky Mountains?


----------



## Dew

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dew said:
> 
> 
> but honestly after clear BFN on 14 dpo I have little hope.
> 
> someone in the over 35 folder just got a bfp on 15dpo, after negatives 8dpo, 10dpo, 13dpo, 14dpo. not that I want to get your hopes up as its horrible to have them crashing down, its just I still have hope and I cant stop coming on this thread until I know your status :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I will update the thread of my AF or BFP status as soon as I know.Click to expand...

Sarah, what's her name? I visit 'over 35' forum sometimes so may recognize her :)


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Dew you werent an intruder. Lol. There are just these randoms who will suddenly post a weird "me, i do!" or something and thats it. Also, sarah is so right, you were the perfect last addition to this place, else she'd be alone right now and quite frankly, she'd have probably left us out of pure boredom! Lol. Its nice to have the amount of people in here that we can keep up with who is who and what is what and stuff like that. I like it.
> 
> 24 weeks is "safer" than before that , but I hear so many stories of otherwise so its still scary after that in my opinion. I'll be happier once im like 36 weeks along....
> 
> Dew- have you been stressed out lately for the AF to be delayed? I hated when there was a long cycle for no reason and i kept getting bfn.....ugh. So annoying for it to make you wait for it when you just want to get on with the next cycle!
> 
> What do you do in the Smoky Mountains?

Thanks NY!:hugs:

Yes, I have been stressed since 11dpo :( Don't ask me why....:nope: I have a mouth ulcer too which they say is stress related. Also my eyelids were twitching for sometime yesterday. So yeah stress could be delaying it too. I don't think aspirin would have that effect. I stopped taking aspirin on 11dpo because I was experiencing lots of it side-effects (yellow urine, bleeding tongue, ringing in ears, dry mouth) and on 10 dpo I got very severe pain for like few minutes where the gall bladder is supposed to be so kinda got scared that it might be harming me.

We are driving to SM, DH and I love long drives and I have never been to SM so looking forward to seeing my favorite scenery of mountains, greenery, water falls :) Have you been there?


----------



## nypage1981

No i havent but sounds really nice. Out of stupidity, what state is that in?


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> No i havent but sounds really nice. Out of stupidity, what state is that in?

Nashville, Tennessee. It's a looooong drive but we don't mind, we have done longer :) We stop in St Louis overnight.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh fun! Thats a coincidence, OH a couple weeks ago asked if i'd like to take a babymoon to tennessee before october because an older engineer of his at work own a vineyard there and wants us to stay there and he secretly wants OH to take over it some day but im not wanting to move there! But sounds like a nice babymoon. Other than the fact that i can't drink any wine. Boo hiss. 

Do you guys camp there or lodge it?


----------



## Dew

NY: that sounds great to me...you should seriously consider that offer and if you can visit SM in Fall I heard it's very beautiful :) think about it, somethings in the world are better than wine :winkwink: lol

oh and we are staying in a Marriott, DH is using his points for that...since he travels a lot, he gets to enjoy perks like airline miles and hotel points :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

first of all, flying, HAPPY V DAY !!! - :woohoo: :woohoo: that is a milestone.

although i get confused sometimes because i see posts of loss etc of women who have ended up giving birth at 24 weeks so i dont know what to believe to be honest, but everybody celebrates the 24 weeks, i personally feel full term 37 weeks is safe,im with NY on that one ! xxxxxx

you are so close now, hun ! xxx :hugs: im excited for you, thanks for your support, yes the backaches i realised were because im lazy !!! i havent exercised once since finding out and the sudden weight gain has killed me. i did some stretches yesterday on the floor and it helped tons ! so i realised and made up my mind to go exercising everyday even if it means only 10 mins of walking and stretching !

Ny, great news about the scan, its nice that you dont have to wait until the birth now !

Mummy, yay for maternity wear ! i have honestly only bought loose fitting dresses, not a single proper maternity wear !

NDH, all the best for your appointment ! let us know how it went ! xx

Sarah, i agree, if dew was not here, then i know how bad you would feel and im glad that you are not alone now and have someone to support you through, and im feeling VERY CONFIDENT about the clomid, so we will just have to wait and watch. i must admit, i have a tough time sticking to threads on pregnancy forums simply because there are so many women ! you cant remember who is who and it gets very impersonal. 

honestly there is only one other thread that i post in, Ny is on that one too, but even then i dont have the energy to read all the posts , so i only really congratulate the women who have found out the gender etc, and there maybe days where i dont poist anything at all on that one, but even now, this is the only thread that i come on to everyday and post and maybe thats because i feel like we all have a relationship as we have been struggling together and we got out BFP's on this thread so its lucky and the same time its not like simply entering into a random thread with tons of people on it if you know what i mean. ! :hugs: :hugs:

Dew, please dont be superstitious, you are very sweet and certainly have fit in right with the thread, i remember you coming on jan or feb this year onto this thread and it was just right and you were a thorough support to sarah, im not sure how we would feel with hoards of other people joining in, it gets difficult to cope with ! :kiss: :hugs:

hope everyone else is doing ok, 

AFM, i am just the same, a bit impatient about my wait for my next appointment as my doc has gone out of country for training of some sort and will be back on the 2nd . my appointment is on the 3rd
i will post my bump pics from yesterday. just managed to take two. xxx


:hugs: to all of you., xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Bump pics from yesterday. 

22 + 3 according to LMP and probably five days behind considering bubs's growth so 21 + 5 or something.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0505.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0507.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, yay for buying baby wear, we still have not bought anything yet !! lol probably waiting until 25 weeks or later. but we know what we want so we are ok with it, x


----------



## flyingduster

Awww Dew, hun! :hugs: I didn't think you were calling me (or anyone!) a POAS addict at all, I was just trying to help by saying why it helps for some, though I understand why it'd only be depressing for other personalities too!!!

And of COURSE you belong here! Don't you ever think otherwise!!!! Our worries of more people coming on here to join in is NOT like when you joined in, our fears are more that if heaps and _heaps_ of new people come on, making it 'just another' thread, and loosing the 'family' we've become in here... I'm the same as Preethi; hardly posting on very many other threads at all. This is my 'home' right here, and I just explore other threads at times and have a few I sorta follow loosely, but nothing like our wee group here. :hugs:




And thanks to everyone for the congrats, I knew that 24 weeks is considered "V day", but didn't comment on it cos really, the chances of it surviving out of the womb at this stage are still really rather low! But yes, it's _possible_ for it to be viable outside the womb if I were to give birth, but it'd be a haaaaaaard road and would be almost definitely long-term problems if it even survived... And hence, "V day" means nothing to me really!! 24 weeks is far more impressive than "V Day"! LOL!


I decided to shave off my poodle the other day. But I left a mohawk. And coloured it. heh!

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2358.jpg

these pics are washed out, so the colours in her mohawk don't show well.
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2415.jpg


and just cos she's a goon
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2412.jpg
hehe.


----------



## MummyCat

Well the reason being viable is a good milestone is because here in the UK, if you give birth at 22 weeks, the doctors will not attempt to save your baby. If you give birth at 24 weeks (23 weeks is a grey area... some hospitals help, others don't)... they will do what they can to save baby as technically there is a 25% chance of survival. Obviously it's not a great chance and LOTS of people have lost babies born that early. However a lady I worked with had her daughter at 24 weeks and she's now a healthy 11 year old. So it can have a happy ending!

So I'm celebrating the fact that the doctors would try save flying's baby if she had baby from here on... obviously I would be happiest that we all go to term though!!!

Dew... FIRSTLY... We're all very pleased you're here... when you joined, you expressed interest in joining in on the chat... no one else has done that since you, as NY said... it's just people who come on and say 'Me too' or 'that's not possible any more'. So please don't feel like you're not part of the group.

I didn't get a BFP with Lottie until about 16dpo... it all very much depends on when you implant. The general idea is that you can get a BFP about 4 days after implantation as it'll take roughly that long for the HCG to rise enough to be picked up in the HPT. Implantation can happen anywhere between 6-12 dpo and people who implant at 6/7 dpo are the people who get BFP's around 10/11 dpo. But think about it... some people get disappointed when they get BFN's at 11dpo - and they may not even have implanted yet... so there's still a chance that if AF hasn't shown up yet, you could be pregnant. I know you may not want to spent too much time hoping, so i'll hope for you! :flower:

NDH... glad you cuaght another mouse! :D 

Preethi... gorgeous bump babe!! :flower:

Flying... what a fab hairdo for your doggie! :dance:


----------



## NDH

Preethi - gorgeous 22ish week bump lovely lady!

Flying - I love your poodle's new look :D

Mummy, how amazing is that that even 11 years ago doctors were able to save a tiny 24 week baby. But yes, it's easy to get caught up in the milestone that V-day represents but forget that it's not a magic day that guarantees a good outcome. Huggles I'm sorry if our celebrations on Flying's behalf have distressed you at all. :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Just looked at the previous page after I posted. 

Preethi, thanks for asking about my appointment. My doctor hadn't received the results of my NT scan so wasn't able to tell me my odds, though that doesn't concern me anyway. I just wasn't sure if/when I'd get a 12ish week scan otherwise. She had me repeat my bloodwork to check my liver function, just to make sure they aren't elevated again (they were still elevated 6 or so weeks ago, but had definitely come down significantly from the first one). I've lost 2.5kg, which seems really odd to me but truthfully, at my last appointment I was about 1kg heavier than usual so I guess only 1.5kg less than my usual weight which is within my normal fluctuations.
Um, other than that, I got the request for my anomaly scan. Have to call on Monday to schedule it as I forgot today. Will try for an appointment in the second week of August that DH can come to. Otherwise I won't be seeing her again until 24-26 weeks for my GTT.
My first midwife appointment is on Monday. Nervous and excited about that one, and have no idea what to expect. Hopefully they'll tell me if I have a good chance of delivering at the birth centre, assuming my pregnancy remains complication free.
Mostly I'm nervous about it since DH will be working and can't come with me and I get really anxious in new situations with no one I know around. I have a friend who is a 4th year med student on rotation at the antenatal clinic right now and she's hoping to sneak into my appointment which would really help put me at ease. But then I'm also nervous about offending her as she wants to be an OB/GYN and I'm the type who thinks that the majority of births are too medicalised. (Not that I would ever in a million years want to take away a woman's right to have pain meds or anything else, and for all my talk I could end up to be a big wuss begging for drugs myself lol. But I think they're offered and/or administered a lot more than necessary.) But here I go on the subject again... I'm going to stop now before I say too much and possibly offend someone. This is why I'm afraid of offending my friend lol. I'm a very quiet and shy person most of the time, but when it's a subject I'm passionate about... well I'm sure you get the idea. I think I had far too many friends at home who were doulas and homebirth midwives lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Flying, wow you are good at what you do with grooming, that look is so funky !


sorry i didnt mean to put a downer on the whole 24 week thing, i think it is a milestone too, just think full term 37 weeks is a safer bet ! :thumbsup:

and you have to remember that most first timers end up going over due ! 

huggles im with NDH on what she said. im sorry if you feel upset about the 24 week thing. i completely understand,but thats why i stick to the 37 week thing, although to be honest you cant be sure about anything until the actual birth itself ! but then again if we dont stay positive, we will always be upset and worried :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

yup, NDH, each to their own, you are not offending anybody sweetheart ! i personally think that birth here in dubai is very medicalised. they are very happy to prescribe pills for almost anything and everything. but then again, ive made up my mind and i want an epidural and gas and air and anything else i can get my hands on because my pain tolerance has shrunk !!

glad your appointment went ok and bet youre excited about your midwife appointment ! let us know how it goes, and bet you will get to hear the HB ! xx

by the way i have already made a birth plan, basically copied it off someone else on Bnb and amended it the way i wanted it lol !!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:D NDH... I had a birth plan where I wanted as little medication as possible.. but after being induced and in hospital with little food or sleep for two days it got to a point where I asked for an epidural and so pleased I did... because I slept through contractions! LOL 

I was totally against it and in my birth plan but in the end I was so pleased I had it. I know what you mean about everything being very medicalised. I often don't understand why so many people would opt for a c-section (if not for a medical reason/breech baby etc) but then I guess people have very different stresses and concerns and whatever makes that person feel more comfortable is best for them.

I hope you get to have the birth you want hun! :hugs: Mine was completely not what I planned... but I loved it still! :wacko: crazy I know... but I'd do it all over again as it happened with Lottie as I got the most amazing little baby girl out of it all! 

Preethi... re the 24 weeks...you didn't put a downer on it... I just wanted to mention that I know it's by no means a sign that all will be okay if baby is born at 24 weeks... just that Doctors will assist from this point. Which I felt was worth celebrating. I'm sure Huggles will understand that we don't mean to upset her at all.. I imagine Huggles is also looking forward to being passed the 24 week stage! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

It looks like I'm going to be spending my day glued to the toilet! Lottie's decided she wants to potty/toilet train and doesn't want to wear her nappy today! Yikes!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

all the best with potty training !!!! good on lottie for wanting to potty train so early !


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun... it's quite tough knowing what to do and if you're doing it right! but we'll get there! x


----------



## Dew

Sorry I am jumping all the new posts, really scared right now....I think I am screwed no AF yet, temp slowly dropping and BFN this morning CD29 17dpo. I have never been so late, DH is also not in town, I don't know what to do. Next cycle is screwed too, may not be able to get HSG done and DH might not be around during ovulation, we had calculated the dates and he had planned hs travel accordingly.


----------



## Huggles

flyingduster said:


> And Huggles; yay for a good scan!!! Did you get any pics to share??




nypage1981 said:


> Huggles ya for a perfect scan! I wanna see pics!

Unfortunately the pics I got were really bad, so it's difficult to see what anything is so not really worth posting. I did get a video though :D



nypage1981 said:


> 24 weeks is "safer" than before that , but I hear so many stories of otherwise so its still scary after that in my opinion. I'll be happier once im like 36 weeks along....




flyingduster said:


> I knew that 24 weeks is considered "V day", but didn't comment on it cos really, the chances of it surviving out of the womb at this stage are still really rather low! But yes, it's _possible_ for it to be viable outside the womb if I were to give birth, but it'd be a haaaaaaard road and would be almost definitely long-term problems if it even survived... And hence, "V day" means nothing to me really!! 24 weeks is far more impressive than "V Day"! LOL!




NDH said:


> Huggles I'm sorry if our celebrations on Flying's behalf have distressed you at all. :hugs:




MummyCat said:


> I'm sure Huggles will understand that we don't mean to upset her at all.. I imagine Huggles is also looking forward to being passed the 24 week stage! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Don't worry, I wasn't distressed or upset reading about everyone celebrating Flying reaching "V-Day" - Everyone on this forum seems to celebrate it so i'm kind of used to it. I just think that people seem to think that once the baby reaches 24 weeks it is magically guaranteed to survive if born. And sadly that is definitely not the case. Yes, the doctors will definitely do what they can, but unfortunately at that young age there is not a lot that can be done. And sadly, most babies simply can't survive at 24 weeks (there are of course exceptions).
So for me, personally, I look at 26 weeks as V-Day as there is a much higher survival rate if a baby is born at 26 weeks as opposed to 24 weeks. I know it's just 2 weeks difference but the survival rate is much much higher. so that is my goal. I am aiming to get to 26 weeks - once i get there I will be able to relax and finally believe (i hope) that I might get to bring this baby home.

But I know everyone else celebrates 24 weeks as V-Day, I just have a different view on it due to personal experience.



Dew said:


> Sorry I am jumping all the new posts, really scared right now....I think I am screwed no AF yet, temp slowly dropping and BFN this morning CD29 17dpo. I have never been so late, DH is also not in town, I don't know what to do. Next cycle is screwed too, may not be able to get HSG done and DH might not be around during ovulation, we had calculated the dates and he had planned hs travel accordingly.

Dew - I'm so sorry the witch is messing you around so much! Must be really horrible not knowing what's going on with your body :hugs:

Flying - your dog looks so cute with a mohawk!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sorry I am jumping all the new posts, really scared right now....I think I am screwed no AF yet, temp slowly dropping and BFN this morning CD29 17dpo. I have never been so late, DH is also not in town, I don't know what to do. Next cycle is screwed too, may not be able to get HSG done and DH might not be around during ovulation, we had calculated the dates and he had planned hs travel accordingly.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
whats going on, I cant believe this! have you ever had a late cycle? I never have so it would be very usual for me. I hope if she is coming she comes today. You had the tinge of pink 2 days ago so if its like usual she might come tomorrow? what test did you use? there is still a chance that you implanted 2 days ago and the hcg is not high enough yet, but that does seem a little late although it has happened many times from my reading. I really hope it doesnt mess up your plans for next cycle. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LOVE the bump preethi....you look lovely :cloud9:

omg flying love the cut and colour :haha:


----------



## Dew

Thanks Huggles and Sarah! 

I just rescheduled my HSG exam to June 30th early morning...I'll be either on CD7(AF today) or CD6(AF tomorrow)...radiology peeps are very particular about doing it on CD7-10 so I will have to lie about AF date in later case. These are new guidelines, earlier they would do between CD5-10 so I should be OK I guess. As of now we are still going to SM on 30th but will start our road trip a bit later during the day. I hope I don't bleed or have too much pain afterwards, glad that DH will be there with me now during the exam.

Sarah, I checked my charts on FF, I had a 28 day cycle in July last year (that was the time when temp stayed high even on AF day) but that cycle my first smiley was on CD13 and according to my temp reading/FF ovulation clearly happened on CD14. So my current cycle stands the longest in terms of LP. After seeing temp drop in the morning I didn't really expect to see a BFP but tested for peace of mind :growlmad: on $ store test. It was clearly negative. FYI, I had tried FRER along with $ test on 14 dpo, both were negative.

Flying: your dog looks very beautiful :thumbup:

Preethi: gorgeous bump :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Thanks Huggles and Sarah!
> 
> I just rescheduled my HSG exam to June 30th early morning...I'll be either on CD7(AF today) or CD6(AF tomorrow)...radiology peeps are very particular about doing it on CD7-10 so I will have to lie about AF date in later case. These are new guidelines, earlier they would do between CD5-10 so I should be OK I guess. As of now we are still going to SM on 30th but will start our road trip a bit later during the day. I hope I don't bleed or have too much pain afterwards, glad that DH will be there with me now during the exam.
> 
> Sarah, I checked my charts on FF, I had a 28 day cycle in July last year (that was the time when temp stayed high even on AF day) but that cycle my first smiley was on CD13 and according to my temp reading/FF ovulation clearly happened on CD14. So my current cycle stands the longest in terms of LP. After seeing temp drop in the morning I didn't really expect to see a BFP but tested for peace of mind :growlmad: on $ store test. It was clearly negative. FYI, I had tried FRER along with $ test on 14 dpo, both were negative.

grrr I hate annoying cycles like this. I am very regular so have to be thankful for that, always a 14 day LP. But in January I had a weird cycle where I didnt ovulate and got a period 2.5 weeks after my period. I was so annoyed. I guess when we are checking things so closely its easy to see little differences. You should ask your doctor if having a LP that changes means anything....as its supposed to stay the same for each woman.

Im sure you will be fine with the HSG....I had a sonohysterogram which I *think* is the exact same procedure but one they do ultrasound and one they do xray. Apart from a little 'ow' when the catheter went up the cervix I had no pain, not even any cramping. I think the pain comes from blocked tubes, so lets hope you dont have that (I doubt you do as you got pregnant fairly recently). There shouldnt be much bleeding at all, as they dont cut anything while up there and you may just spot just like with a pap.

will you be away when you next ovulate then?


----------



## Dew

Yes I will be away when I ovulate. We leave on 30th and be back 5th July night. Earliest appointment I could get with my gynec is on Aug 5. Both DH and I will be meeting her, until then we are on our own unless there is a problem with my tubes.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I know you didn't want to visit the forum during your 2ww but because of me you are here everyday. Thanks so much. Hopefully I will get my period today, then both of us can take a break from here. I plan to go to gym today, may be exercising will help open the flood gates.


----------



## Dew

Still no AF!! :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, I know you didn't want to visit the forum during your 2ww but because of me you are here everyday. Thanks so much. Hopefully I will get my period today, then both of us can take a break from here. I plan to go to gym today, may be exercising will help open the flood gates.

no problem, Im just wanting to know either way then I can go about my week lol!! it really is the worst time, those last few days but even worse if you are late. you are assuming you are not pregnant BUT theres always that chance until she arrives. I always feel if the *itch is going to come then at least come on time :grr: :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh Dew, I'm so sorry the witch is stuffing you around!!! I'm with Sarah, and I wish that if the blimmin *itch was gonna come, that the VERY least she can do is be on time!!! Ugh. :hugs: I hope she either arrives nicely, or if she stays holding off then you get a BFP!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


Preethi, I forgot to say before what a wonderful bump you're growing!!!!! You look great! :D


Huggles, I'm with you, I don't really care about the V day thing at 24 weeks. Yes, I know that now doctors would try to save it where as last week they may not have, but it doesn't hold any real hope for me at all, and I'm not really all that interested in celebrating getting here *because* of the 'v day' thing. I'm only celebrating getting here cos it's 24 weeks. I'm 24 weeks!! lol


As for the birth plan stuff, I hope to have a natural-ish birth if I can too. BUT I'm open to having medication if, at the time, I want it!! I'm having a hospital birth, but I do intend to TRY and go natural for as long as I'm able. Sorta doing the hypnobirthing stuff as well as general relaxation things. I'm very much looking forward to it all!!!! hehe.


----------



## nypage1981

I am going for a c section! Bring it on, I want to go a week before my due date too and I find comfort in knowing how it will all go. 

Preethi such a cute bumpy! I hear you on the weight gain hard on the body. Today at work I got stuck doing a surgery case where I was wearing a lead apron (heaaavy), surgical mask and stood for 2 hours in there with no break. It was aweful. I couldn't breathe and it hurt my body to stand there with all this extra weight. Its tough to get bigger! 

Flying cute pup do! I always wanted a white little dog so I could color it pink but OH would disown me. 

Dew what the heck is going on with your cycle? Especially since you KNOW when you ovulated. I never really knew since I didn't chart like you so this late AF woulda driven me crazy. Well, it did a few times actually. I wonder if that aspirin did anything to change this? Odd......

I, personally, hear of a lot more bad stories of 24 weeks than good ones so i'm gunna feel better at like 33. Until then I keep worrying now about preterm labor...especially since I feel so many braxton hicks. Ugh! Im afraid of having a bad cervix or something since im nearing the time that they usually go bad.....hope i just get to the 30's! 

Goin outta town tomorrow for 2 days. Quick little trip to OH's parent's lake house. Hope weather behaves but I can't hold my breath on that one....grrr.


----------



## Huggles

flying - i'm also planning on doing hypnobirthing! Got classes booked for sept. Had them booked last time too but things ended before i attended any classes. However, i used the breathing techniques i'd read about and they helped enormously. Hubby saw how well it worked and is now determined we must do it properly this time!
I will definitely have a hospital birth, but really hoping for natural with no pain meds again.


----------



## flyingduster

UGH! I'm sitting here at work, a bit pissed off. I only do a few dogs on saturdays, cos I work 8+ hour days mon-fri so I refuse to work a big day on saturdays too. A few dogs in the mornings and that's fine by me. First dog was due in at 9am, so I come in to work at 8:30 to get the bath sorted, computer going, shop open, etc etc. I check the answer phone, and at 6:30pm last night a message was left, cancelling the 9am dog. My next dog isn't in until 10am. UGH!!! I could have had a sleep in!!!! So I'm sitting here for an hour and a half with very little to do. No point going home and coming back really cos I'll only sit around there too. *grumble grumble*


However, bub is keeping me entertained quite well, it's kicking and wriggling around while I sit here, and I just realised that I can SEE my tummy jolt with the kicks!! How awesome! I'm trying to record it but it's hard for the camera to pick up the jolts. Still very cool. :D

I have the midwife this afternoon after work, so will get the heartbeat recorded, and see if bub kicks her again! hehe.


----------



## NDH

Dew, sorry AF is being a right PITA for you :growlmad: I hope something happens soon either way.

Flying, how annoying about the last minute cancellation!

Mummy, good luck with potty training. And I hear ya about the birth plan. I don't think I'll make an official one as I think it will get me upset if it doesn't go according to plan. I want as natural a birh as possible, but my first priority is a healthy baby and I will do whatever it takes to ensure that. I think I mentioned before, but if I can't have my birth centre delivery and have to have a hospital birth I'm hoping to hire a doula. That way I feel I can be confident that if I do need intervention or pain meds it was cause baby and I needed them not cause a doctor thought they were out best interest and I was too out of I to question or argue.

And I've suddenly forgotten anything else hat was said...

Oh ya Huggles - we'll celebrate your V day a 26 weeks then. It is amazing how much 2 weeks can increase survival chance.


----------



## sherylb

I think 26 weeks sounds good for me too. I will be just a week ahead of Huggles. 

NY did you have a C section with Ella? My doctor has already told me I have a narrow birth canal so he would let me try vaginally but if the baby is over 7.5 lbs he doesn't expect it to fit thru. So I am thinking small baby small baby small.

My husband, brother and I painted the nursery today. (water-based paint) I am so happy as I thought it would be my cousin, brother and I doing it tomorrow. Love love love my hubby for helping even though I know he has tons of school work to do. He didn't want us to mess it up so I was hoping he would be around tomorrow if we needed him. :cloud9:


----------



## Dew

Just giving an update: got my pre-AF migraine headache and light pink spotting once on TP earlier in the evening.


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl, what color? 
Yep I had one with Ella so thats why im positive this time will be one as well. Works for me! 

Dew, I guess since we kinda knew it was coming, thats ok news because you dont want to be waiting any more days for it to come....sorry though that it came, but happy you get your HSG now.


----------



## sherylb

Rejuvenate aka green.

Glad you aren't trying to do a VBAC. The idea of it is scary to me.

The link to the paint color doesn't take you directly to it but if you click on the paint samples to the right you can search for Rejuvenate.


----------



## NDH

Sheryl, yay for painting the nursery :) I'd love to get ours painted but our place is entirely brick so painting is out of the question. Oh well.

Dew, sorry that it looks like AF is on her way :( :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl love the color, very zen! 

yea VBAC is just not for me, with any risk whatsoever of hemorrhaging, it would inhibit my pushing hard and effectively, thus probably causing me to need the c section after all is said and done anyways......so it is what it is! 

NDH- so you were talking of having mice- I was just watching discovery health channel and they brought up this weird death case where it ended up being huntavirus....caused by mice in the house. EEEEEEK! Now im freaked out because we had a mouse in the house a long time ago and im scared that we will get hantavirus.....half the people die of it! So, just be careful of the "innocent" little rodents!


----------



## NDH

Yikes Ny - I'll keep that in mind. DH has been disposing of them (caught another last night bringing the total to 3 now - still haven't found any droppings or anything else hinting that we have a problem though) and I'll be super careful about sanitising everything before using it.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, glad you now know where you stand in your cycle although im really sorry about AF :hugs: HSG does work wonders and will let you know if youve got a problem so im all for it. ive had it done too and its a reassurance to know that your tubes arent blocked or anything, and they do say that after a HSG women are more fertile for the next three months, so good luck !!

Ny, im just going to carry on exercising and stretching, thats all that seems to be helping at the moment.

Flying i dont know much about hypnobirthing, ive heard of cds/ dvds etc... but i have a feeling mine is going to be quite medicalised so..

last night, i think.. i only think i felt bubs kick twice when i put my hand on my belly but i am not going to call it a confirmed one until i feel it hard because i dont want to get my hopes up !

NDH, glad youre getting rid of the mice, i would be so freaked out ! im not good with cockroaches and mice and stuff i would literally be screaming my head off.

sheryl, nice colours on the nursery ! xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well. im getting impatient waiting for my appointment. a whole week away !

flying let us know how your appointment goes !


----------



## flyingduster

Well I've been to the midwife. I do so love hearing baby!!! :D

and yup, recorded it. I also managed to get a couple of visible kicks on the video, they're not the easiest to spot, but I've tried... let me know if you can see them ok...?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reeuB-gnoh4


----------



## NDH

I saw the first kick - not sure if I saw the second one :cloud9:

Preethi - yay for movement! Even if you're not 100% convinced yet I bet it won't be long now til there's no doubt in your mind.


----------



## Huggles

so awesome about seeing your tummy move flying!

Yay for hubby helping you paint sheryl!

Sorry the witch got you dew :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

i think i see the first kick !! :cloud9: not sure about the second, maybe i need to be more still, but brilliant !!


----------



## Dew

Quick update: just woke up, temp 97.5, AF is here now, I still have headache from last night. I am gonna try and go back to sleep, haven't slept peacefully in so many days. Glad I can make it to HSG although it will be day 6. Thank you all for your kind support!


----------



## NDH

So sorry Dew :hugs:

But at least you can get your HCG done this cycle :thumbup: Hopefully it will be good news. :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Quick update: just woke up, temp 97.5, AF is here now, I still have headache from last night. I am gonna try and go back to sleep, haven't slept peacefully in so many days. Glad I can make it to HSG although it will be day 6. Thank you all for your kind support!


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
at least she is finally here and you can plan next cycle. 
take it easy today, hope your headache gets better 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hi everyone else :kiss:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Quick update: just woke up, temp 97.5, AF is here now, I still have headache from last night. I am gonna try and go back to sleep, haven't slept peacefully in so many days. Glad I can make it to HSG although it will be day 6. Thank you all for your kind support!
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> at least she is finally here and you can plan next cycle.
> take it easy today, hope your headache gets better
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> hi everyone else :kiss:Click to expand...

I could sleep for another 3-4 hours, I am emotional today but I can feel the relief, I was certainly very stressed last 5-6 days. Headache is getting better, had coffee, CD1 is officially my coffee day of the month :) DH returns today evening so looking forward to spending relaxing time with him and go watch a movie or two. I seriously have to find a way to keep myself relaxed in 2nd week of 2ww...Sarah, got any tips for me? I am unemployed so my mind is really idle and easy victim to stressful thoughts. I may start canvas painting, I have been thinking of doing that for a while or do some volunteer work in Red Cross or something. HSG and Instead soft cups are 2 new additions for next cycle. No aspirin, thank you :) 

Preethi, you said you had HSG exam as well, do you mind sharing your experience with me please. How much longer did it take for you to get pregnant after that? Thanks!

I hope my tubes are not blocked or may be there is tiny little mucous plug which gets washed away easily so I can build my hope on that :) also I hope they can find my cervix easily and that it is not difficult to open and insert injectible tube in there, I read that some people bled because radiologist had to struggle finding cervix or it was too tightly closed.

Thanks everyone for your sweet words of support last couple of days! :hugs: 

Preethi, I hope that was a real kick and you start to feel more of them soooon :thumbup:

Take care everyone! :flower:
Special good luck to Sarah :thumbup: :flower: :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, glad your headache is getting better, i can imagine what you must feel like being idle, i was like that too and it stressed me out and i couldnt find anything to do, canvas painting sounds lovely .

HSG i must say wasnt a very pleasant experience, was ok not too painful but more uncomfortable,. they basically first wash your bits over with betadine anti infection solution, that was for precaution from catching an infection through the procedure.

so they did that, and then they ask you to hold your knees to your chest while you are lying on the bed so that it gives them maximum penetration. they then insert a catheter full of blue dye/oil solution up you and then you can watch yourself on the screen and you can see your tubes and the dye flowing and then they see that the dye passes through your tubes without getting blocked. if it has passed, then it means your tubes are clear., they then take the catheter out.

after that, it may be a little uncomfortable to walk and your abdomen might cramp too, but they say that the dye flushes out any tiny particles in your tubes and that makes it easier for the eggs to travel down and implant or whatever.

i had my HSG in october / november last year and got my BFP in feb, but according to my LMP dates, actual date of conception was the 31st of jan, so i would say within 3-4 months of HSG. i didnt get pregnant immediately obviously , i would say mine was pure luck because i was not temping or using OPKS or anything.

by the time i took the advice of the ladies on this thread to start temping, i hadnt realised that i was already pregnant and that cycle of temping, i already had my BFP which is why my temp had risen on my chart.

i hope the HSG gives you some answers and that it all turns out ok for you. xx

hope my explanation has cured some of your curiosity. i was being truthful about the uncomfortable bits and dont want to scare you off, but i would say that procedure does rule out a major issue which is blocked tubes which could happen at any time for anyone.

for example, even if someone has been pregnant before, their tubes could get blocked afterwards, example i had a termination before and maybe after the operation, my tubes could have been blocked from bits of my own tissue or whatever and HSG gives you the answer to whether your tubes are free or not. and with your MMC previously i would definetely recommend the HSG especially if you had a natural MC and no operation.

:hugs: praying for you and hoping it all works out. xxxxx


----------



## Dew

Thanks Preethi! I'll be taking 2 doses of antibiotic prescribed by gynec before HSG and also 2-3 ibuprofen tabs...did you take any medication? You are right, since I had induced but natural abortion at home, there Is a chance some tissues are still in there, may be blocking my tubes. Hope to get definite answers and result on the 30th. Also, here I think they will have me rest my feet on elevated thing called stirrups(?) because that's what they use for pap smear and trans-vaginal U/S as well. I have retroverted uterus and a fibroid in fundal region of uterus so will have to remember mention this to radiologist. Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

i cant remember if i took ibuprofen before though it is recommended, this place where is did it was a small clinic and they did not even have stirrups ! thats why i was forced to hold my legs back lol. i would have preferred stirrups too .

you're welcome ! hope it works out wellxx


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I seriously have to find a way to keep myself relaxed in 2nd week of 2ww...Sarah, got any tips for me?

I really dont have too many suggestions, but I do think having some time off in the 2ww and not overthinking is definitely the way to go. that works well until those awful last few days.....I really dont know how to relax those, unless you plan a lot of things to do around that time! I like to read when I can, I also exercise and go get massages. Ive heard of people doing yoga....anything to relax the mind.

I think perhaps you would have been ok, but this cycle was hard as it was a long 2WW. At least you are introducing some new things this month. I was so happy to be proactive and do something this month, and if it doesnt work I will be ok continuing as its more interesting than most cycles and I do really feel each month is closer to our bfps.

dew you and I hope we get our bfps before flying gives birth in october so we can all be pregnant at the same time :cloud9:


----------



## flyingduster

I think in the video, the second kick comes up just AFTER the "and another!" comes up on the screen... but it is a harder one to spot too! lol! I was trying to breath shallowly to not disturb the kicks!!! hahaha.


Dew, I'm sorry the darn witch got you, but thank goodness for being able to move on too!!! I had another friend on here who was like 50+ days late with no BFP, and it was just her cycle was all screwy, she finally got medication to bring on her period (doc checked her and she definitely wasn't preg!) and she said it was certainly like two cycles full coming out. Ew! And I can only imagine the stress of being so late though... I know only a few days sent me into a state! And I was never late I don't think, it was just before I was temping (and I've never used OPKs) so I didn't really know my O day at all! :hugs: she's here and you can move forwards now. Next month aey!


ooo Preethi, I am sure that probably was a kick you felt! I was unsure for like a week or so if what I was feeling was kicks until one morning there was a 'bam bam bam' series of obvious kicks! lol. It'll come, and I'm sure it won't be far away now!!! yaaaay!


Speaking of kicks, hubby _finally_ felt kicks for the first time this morning! There has been kicks easily felt on the outside for a while now (obviously, if you can SEE them!! lol) but he's never felt at the right time or in the right place or whatever, but this morning he got some really good obvious ones right on the palm on his hand, so he's floating on clouds now. :D


----------



## sherylb

I may be the first person in this group to post nursery pics. I think the nursery is pretty much complete except for crib sheets, etc. and my glider that I am hoping to get from family or the shower.

And of course I haven't gotten the bedding set yet and the furniture DH is building isn't finished yet.


----------



## flyingduster

sheryl, I don't see a pic tho???? I posted pics aaaaagggeees ago of our nursery, but only cos we had it up and mostly done by like 10 weeks... lmao! Can't wait to see yours!!!

**edit** just saw the link in your sig (good idea!) I love the colour!

And I've just put a link to all my "baby McCauley" photos in my sig too. lol!!!


----------



## flyingduster

oh! And I got another couple of bump pics today:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2445.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2443.jpg
24 weeks & 2 days. This top was given to me by my MIL, and I LOVE it! If only it wasn't so blimmin cold here I'd be wearing it a lot more!!! lol.


----------



## Huggles

wow, that's a great bump flying! And so exciting about hubby feeling the kicks!

Sheryl, i'll check out your nursery pics later when i'm on my pc (on phone now). Congrats on getting it done tho!


----------



## Dew

Flying and Sheryl thanks for sharing more pictures. Your nurseries are looking good already. Sheryl what's the name of paint color? 
...and what a great bump Flying!! :thumbup: you look pretty in that top :)


----------



## sherylb

Rejuvenate by Behr.


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow flying, love the bump and the top is so cute !


----------



## babyhopes2323

and super yay for your dh feeling the kicks !! xx @flying


----------



## sherylb

Goodness gracious. I just looked up the stats for premature babies and I can not believe at 24 weeks it's only 39% and at 26 weeks it jumps to 80%. Hard to believe just how much difference 2 weeks makes!


----------



## Huggles

When my waters had broken last time the gynae told dh that the chances of my baby surviving (if he came before getting both steroid shots) was less than 25%. It goes up quite a bit if they get both steroid shots before birth (that's probably where the 39% comes in).
But yes, the difference between 24 weeks and 26 weeks is huge.


----------



## NDH

Lovely bump Flying :) And great nurseries Sheryl and Flying. :thumbup: They look so perfect for a new baby.

Really interesting to see the survivability stats for preemies. Hoping we all make it as long as possible.

I had my first episode of vomiting this morning after DH went to work :( It could have been nerves I suppose (first hospital appt today) but anxiety has never made me sick before. The appointment was a waste of time - the midwives don't see you until 18-20 weeks and the first appointment is with a doctor, and as I've been seeing my GP who is qualified for prenatal care, it was just going over everything my GP has gone over - he pretty much just read her notes :dohh: And he said there's no point in even trying to listen to the heartbeat yet (at 13w4d???) so that was a disappointment. Next appointment isn't for 4 weeks so that will be my first opportunity to hear the hb. Booking my scan for the first or second week in August.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry your appointment was such a waste of time NDH.


----------



## nypage1981

Bummer Ndh, don't know why the docs say that.......mine was 9+6 and at 10 weeks we found it at home by ourselves.....maybe those docs just don't trust their abilities!

I can't wait to get to 26 weeks ill feel much better about my lil guy being ok.


----------



## babyhopes2323

bummer NDH, sorry about your appointment going like that, it can be so frustrating. i found the HB at home at 12 +6 so maybe you should rent a doppler if you can, and then you wont have to wait so long ...

AFM, i think i may have a urinary infection, no symptoms at all, but maybe there is bacteria present, just waiting for results, and if positive then i will have to start on antibiotics for 6 days, i cant wait for my actual doctor to come back from her trip and i see her hopefully on the 2nd or 3rd of July.


----------



## Huggles

if you have no symptoms of an infection then why do you think you have one?


----------



## babyhopes2323

because i was told so by the clinic i visited yesterday, but i felt they were dodgy and had it double checked today by giving another sample at a better hospital and the results are clear ! so im glad,

by the way women can still have infections regardless of whether they have symptoms or not. 

Asymptomatic bacteriuria. This is where bacteria are found in your urine, but are not causing any symptoms.


----------



## Huggles

i know you can have infections with no symptoms, i just wondered why you thought you had one. Glad the results came back clear though.


----------



## sherylb

NDH that is crap. I went to my doctor at 11+5 and my doctor at least tried to hear the heartbeat. He was able to find it and it was great. He was surprised to hear it but he at least tried.


----------



## flyingduster

Aww NDH, that does suck hun! I agree that by nearly 14 weeks they could have tried to find it!!! Even if he'd have said that it may not be easy to find or that he'll even find it at all etc, but it'd have been nice if he at least tried...!? :(

Mind you, I didn't hear the heartbeat until 16 weeks. It was a looong wait, so I can only imagine waiting until nearly 18 weeks! :hugs: take a tissue along when you do finally go to hear it, it's a bit unreal and awesome, and certainly made me cry the first time... :D


Preethi, I'm glad you didn't have a UTI after all! It's a bit dodgy of that other place to suggest you did though isn't it!??


Sheryl! You're only a few days away from half way!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooot!


Nothing much to report from me at all, baby is kicking away, still nice kicks (though they sometimes give me a fright and make me jump! lol) so I'm still enjoying them. Everyone is trying to warn me about bruised ribs and the huge discomfort of heads in bladders and everything as I get bigger so I'm enjoying this immensely right now!!! lol! It's still not waking me at night either, and I can still sorta sleep on my tummy (I'm a tummy sleeper!) if I tip off to one side... lol! They do say the second tri is the best, and while earlier on it wasn't much different, it certainly is wonderful right now! But only 2.5 weeks until I'm into third tri...!


----------



## Huggles

glad all is going well flying. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

just popping on to say hi, sorry theres pages if posts and I dont have time to read them. I will be back on next week and cant wait to catch up. Im loving having some time off, I popped on to see if there were any BFPs in the over 35 section and a girl who just had her 2nd IUI got her BFP!! she had 2 possibly 3 follicles, it does give me a little hope as I had 3 (and possibly the forth would have matured with the trigger shot) BUT theres a big difference between IUI and intercourse, her odds are much better. But i gives me great hope that if clomid doesnt work for me then my chances with IUI are promising.

my husband is telling me if I get pregnant this month he doesnt want to go to vegas, so I havent even booked the flights yet :dohh: he is like 'we have been waiting for so long, why would you risk anything' as he feels theres radiation in the plane and it could be bad. so will have to see what happens! I would still like to go but I dont want to force him into anything and if anything happened he would blame the flight.

dew when is your hsg is it friday? as I will come on to see how it goes :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah I so hope it worked for you too! Cant wait to find out either way though....fingies crossed! Thats cute about your hubby, BUT, millions of women fly on planes while pregnant:) I was one of them and im paranoid about everything! Its no problem at all and no more than what you get on a daily bases....so maybe explain to him that all the vaca's you can get now, DO IT! I'd be more worried about morning sickness on a plane than the radiation. I asked a radiation physicist at work what he thought before I left and he assured me all was well:) 

Baby- what were you at the clinic for? Glad its not infection! I had one at beginning...didnt have horrid symptoms...just very very minor ones that could have been overlooked. But, im paranoid and notice everything. Lol. 

Flying- glad you love 2nd tri.....I am paying for having a PERFECT pregnancy with my daughter 7 years ago...paying bad! So far, i've no liked 1st tri, and really miserable in 2nd so maybe 3rd is a charm? HAHA yea right, as im huge and weather is like 100 degrees, I doubt that! 

As for the heart beat finding- my doctor seemed like it was normal to be able to hear at 10 or before....Oh well, im sure you'll hear it! And its a lovely lovely sound! 

Ahhhh, i wish dew or sarah could have a bfp soon. Cant wait!

Baby- any more moving?


----------



## babyhopes2323

No more moving NY. none at all, i get paranoid too, and got checked for urine at the clinic because i asked for it? . i know ! silly me.


Glad your loving second tri flying, it must be nice to love it when you can feel the baby so much. good for you ! x

Ny, it is far too hot in dubai every day of the year and now its the height of the summer and guess what ??

in august for one whole month, the muslims are fasting due to their ramadan festival and therefore everyone else in the country regardless of whether you are muslim or not are forced not to eat or drink anything in public, and if we do, we will get fined or the cops will give us a telling off along with a fine ! it is ridiculous but i think pregnant women are exceptions and can still drink water.not sure but i will have to check. i will be in thrid tri and heavy by then with the height of the summer, over 45 degrees celsuius and am going to suffer.

so not looking forward to that whole month except for the fact that i will be a month closer to giving birth.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, my next appointment for fetal echocardiogram w (what the doctor wanted to do to check the baby including my monthly routine is on saturday the 2nd or sunday the 3rd.) so looking forward to it. 

sarah, i do hope you get your BFP, i understand your hubby's concerns over flight journeys, that is so cute of him, ive heard that its safe to fly in your second trimester and best not to fly in first tri, but its upto the individual !

i do hope it works for you. see you next week if youre taking a week off. xxxx


----------



## NDH

Today is my last day of first tri! (by my reckoning. It was a couple of days ago by Flying's way, and still another day by the forum's count. For ease, I'm going by my ticker that says how many months left - with 6 months to go I'll count myself in 2nd tri and with 3 months to go I'll count myself in 3rd.)

Preethi, glad you don't have an infection. I hope you can feel the movements obviously very soon.


----------



## babyhopes2323

in that case


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry wrong post... in that case NDH, welcome to second tri !!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!! :holly: :holly: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## Dew

Hey :hi: to all!! Hope you all are doing well.

Congratulations NDH! I would say celebrate whenever you feel lucky and blessed :) :hugs:

Preethi: Glad you don't have UTI :thumbup: I sincerely hope you get to feel baby kicks very soon...I know you are yearning for one :hugs:

Sarah: Your chart is looking good. Are you testing your HCG levels on ICs? It's very encouraging to know that over 35 section is getting BFPs quite frequently. I am keeping my FXed for you. :flower:

My HSG is on Thursday morning June 30th...will try my best to write an update before I leave for my vacation.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- are you leaving on thursday from the doctor to go on vacation? Thats so exciting! And to do fireworks on your vacation...what a great idea!

Preethi- I would not go in public for a month! Lol. I'd become a huge hermit. July 2nd is my 3D scan too! im excited. 

NDH welcome to second tri, congrats!


----------



## Dew

Yes NY! Glad that DH will be there with me during the exam, I can be more relaxed now. Planning on taking 2-3 advils to avoid pain as we have to travel the same day. I'll carry some pillows so I can lay flat on back seat but that's only if I am in pain or bleeding more.


----------



## babyhopes2323

ooh dew, enjoy your vacation, i am so jealous and wish we could go away as well !!1 xxx FX'D for your HSG and im sure everything will be alright !!! xxxxxx


ny, excited for you... and im dying to see baby too. xxxx ive started talking to my bump in hopes that i will feel something soon. lol this is how psychotic i can get !!!


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- honestly it depends on the doctor if you bleed. I see PLENTY of them that dont bleed at all but maybe a teensy bit. Our doctor was a little frustrated because we got a new needle because the old needles manufacturer DC'd the old one...anyways, that would cause them to bleed more because he had to puncture more or something to numb up the cervix. He liked them not to bleed at all so...so possibly you wont at all. But you will have some brown/orange stuff from the betadine. 

Alright- im off to the beach today for my first time with this added weight....I will be practicing to get over the struggle i've been having with my self esteem and pregnancy! Here i go!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- I talked to my baby the whole first trimester to urge it along throughout all my bleeding...its not insane:) I figured they say flowers and plants grow better when talked to, so it must work for a growing baby!


----------



## sherylb

My doctor appointment for my monthly checkup is tomorrow. I don't think I have any reason to be nervous. Just need my doctor to sign off permission for the sonogram next week.


----------



## Dew

Good luck Sheryl! 

NY, enjoy time at beach.


----------



## sherylb

Whew. I weighted myself for the first time in about 2 weeks I have have gained 5 lbs which puts me at only -6 overall now.


----------



## flyingduster

Yaaayyyyyyyy NDH! Welcome to second tri hun!!! How are you feeling now anyway?? Have you had much MS?


Preethi, you're not at all silly for talking to your bump! I've been talking to mine for ages now!!! lol. And you should see us when we're trying to get it to kick for hubby! lmao! I swore (lovingly...) at the lil brat the other day [before he'd felt his first kicks] when hubby had been feeling me for aaaaaagggggeeeeeeeessssss, only for it to kick within _seconds_ of him giving up and lifting his hand! Lil toad! hahaha! It was soooo funny, and was like 'yeah, that's YOUR kid in there hun... being obnoxious already! LOL!!!!!!' but yeah, I *think* to baby all the time, and talk to it most days when I'm laying in bed or whatever too... Not at all crazy! It's when my mum does baby-talk to my tummy that it gets a bit odd.... lmao
And I too hope that your wee one gives some good solid kicks for you ASAP! FX...


Dew; good luck for the HSG! I hope you can give a wee update before you head away, but if not, enjoy yourself!!!


NY, have fun hun! And don't worry too much about your body image, ENJOY yourself!!!


And Sheryl; yay for gaining some weight again! And good luck at the docs. :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

enjoy the beach Ny ! the next time i go though i will for sure be wearing a one piece suit and not a bikini,. i knew a girl who was heavily pregnant but went to the beach in her black bikini and looked so good lol ! ive got red veined stretchmarks all over my boobs and my hips and my upper arms, its disgusting !!

thanks flying and ny , i shall talk to bump more in hopes of movement !!!

wow flying. your LO is being naughty already !! its funny how when you type about your LO i feel as though you are referring to it as a "him".. :)

proud of you for staying team yellow though !!

sheryl, good luck for your appointment and yay for gaining weight !! x


----------



## nypage1981

I did NOT wear a bikini! Lol. I love cute pregnant bodies but mine was a little bit...different this time around so no Im not showing the belly. However, beach was horrible! Oh, im so bmmed. My daughter and I live at the beach and get a season pass all summer with our bff's so now that it was so tough is a super bmmer because I can't not go. My daughter reeally really loves it. I was miserable though and so dont want to go back....sigh. Never thought i'd hate the beach and heat and sun.


----------



## NDH

Yay second tri - 1/3 through! Preethi I've been fine, thanks for asking. Aside from throwing up the other morning and nausea on and off (which has been fine the last few weeks and replaced with indigestion) I've been fine. Very few symptoms to speak of actually.

Sheryl, yay about your weight! I'm down quite a bit from my starting weight too and haven't even been sick so I don't know what's up with that.

Ny, sorry the beach was no fun :(. But so nice you're taking Ella anyway even when. You don't feel up to going.

Dew, I hope all goes well with your hsg and you don't have any discomfort of bleeding afterwards. Enjoy your vaca too :)

everyone else who I've not mentioned - I'm having a mental block and forgot what I've read, but I hope all is well with you.


----------



## sherylb

NDH -- I lost 10 lbs in the first tri and was at 15 around week 14 so I'm sure you are still on track as well as I am. I had no morning sickness until week 13 so m/s isn't responsible for my weight at all.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls

I lost weight at first too and around....19 weeks it started coming on fast! Lol. Now I cant stop eating im so darn hungry...this is new, like, today! 

NDH- I dont recall if you've said- do you have any sort of belly bump showing yet? Soon I hope to start seeing your little bump pics!


----------



## NDH

I have lost 8lbs total I believe, but it's only recorded in my notes as being 6 as I was already down two by the time they started weighing me at my appointments at 7 weeks.

Ny, I have the tiniest of bumps (or bulge at this point :haha:) but you can't really tell with my shirt on and I won't do bare belly pics. But hopefully soon :)


----------



## sherylb

Tonight I am sad. DH's immediate family goes to 2 local churches that used to be 1 church. One of the pastors passed away tonight after collapsing on Sunday and being in a drug induced coma. :( The hospital apparently brought him out of the coma to do something and his heart stopped.


----------



## Huggles

welcome to second tri ndh! :happydance:

dew - good luck with your hsg and enjoy your holiday!

Sheryl - yay for the weight gain and good luck at your app! Hope you get the letter signed from your doc.
And so sorry to hear about the pastor :hugs:

ny - sorry you didn't enjoy the beach :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

haha Preethi, I'm still leaning towards a girl when I think of bub, but really have noooooo idea either way!!! Less than 4 months to wait to find out though!!!


NDH, I'm glad you're feeling pretty good! 

And NY, that sucks you didn't enjoy the beach! What was it about it that you didn't enjoy? Perhaps there's a way you can make it more comfy for yourself? Get a nice comfy lounging chair and a big umbrella so you're not in the sun and can be comfy perhaps? Just so you CAN at least not hate it...??? :hugs:


I lost a few pounds too, though have only thrown up a handful of times so far so it's nothing to do with that, but I know for me my appetite plummeted in the first tri; nothing really appealed to me, so I just nibbled bits of things and really just didn't eat much at all. I so far haven't gained *any* back yet, despite being able to eat better now, I'm still not eating _nearly]/i] as much as I was pre-preg! And the bub is most certainly growing and getting heavier, so perhaps I'm burning off the calories lugging it about all day! lol!! I'm still working full time in my rather physical job, (which is starting to get harder at times now...!) so I can see how I could be still burning it all off! I'm not worried though, as I really am seriously overweight, so I KNOW my body has more than enough to keep itself and baby going nicely even if I'm not gaining weight! If I carry on at this rate though (not gaining anything at all) then I'm almost looking forward to what my weight will be after bub has left it's current residence...!_


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, sorry you didnt enjoy the beach, i dont blame you though the heat is unbearable and you should keep yourself well hydrated at all times when out in the sun ! xx

NDH, glad youre feeling alright, cant wait to see your bump pics. xxxxx

sheryl, sorry about your local pastor, that is sad news..

flying, cant wait to find out what youre having in four months !

AFM, ive been gaining weight, i used to be 67 kilos before pregnancy and now i am 73.6 and i feel so lazy and fat. i have decided to start exercising everyday and ive walked this morning and it already makes me feel better. in my first three months, i barely gained any at all, i have gained them all recently.

hope everyone is doing fine, we have a long weekend here starting tomorrow due to another muslim public holiday.


----------



## babyhopes2323

the moslem holidays are probably the only good thing here as there are quite a few and they tend to tag them on with the weekends so that we get long weekends which is great ! but its too darn hot to do anything !


----------



## nypage1981

Good morning ladies!

Sarah- I know you are on a break but hope all is well with you! Cant wait til you are back but hoping its not with a CD1....

Preethi- doesnt sound like you've gained that much weight so I wouldnt worry about being fat and lazy! I have the issue that I was too much weight before pregnancy so it doesnt help to add on the lbs. Hope you stay cool in the air conditioning...or go to the mall! Are those inside? Here they are inside...

Flying- you are right, I need to find a comfy chair and I need a big, floppy beach hat to keep sun off my face and need to just make it bearable since my daughter is a fish in the summer months. Plus, this year cant be any worse than it will be next year with a new baby at the beach every day so I better enjoy it! Lol. 

Huggles- i see you're 18 weeks, do you have a 20 week scan? 

I get to have my 3d one this weekend so excited for that! I wanna see what my alien looks like when he's moving so much in there. Thinking i'll drink something super sugary before the scan in hopes to make him dance! 

So, now that we have every prego in second tri....its time to really start throwing baby dust to Dew and Sarah!


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your scan this weekend ny!

I'm actually 19 weeks tomorrow! :shock:
Next scan is at 20+6, so in exactly 2 weeks' time. That's with the fetal assessment centre again so hoping for really clear pics like the one in my avatar at the moment (that was my 13 week one done there as well). last week's scan was just at my gynae so the quality of the pics was not very good which is why i didn't post them. But the scanning machines at the fetal assessment centre are much better so the pics are clearer. They will be doing the anomaly scan. I go there for the 2 main ones (13 and 21 weeks), but my gynae does the rest of the scans in his rooms. He likes to send his patients elsewhere for the two main scans both so he can have a second opinion of sorts (different set of eyes looking at the baby), and also becuase they are specialised in that area and spend all day every day looking at baby scans so they might notice something that he might miss. So that's why the 2 main anomaly type scans are done at the assessment centre and not by him.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yep Ny, over here everything is definetely airconditioned. from the metro trains to the malls and its all indoors, people cannot live without air-conditioning here as it is hot all throughout the year.

so excited for our scans on the same day. hopefully my doc will be back on the 1st from her trip and i get to see her on the 2nd. if not then the 3rd. hoping its this week. otherwise i have to wait till the 10th.

but im pretty sure she is back this weekend.

Huggles, 2 more weeks. wow. xx

and yes your avatar pic is super clear ! i hate it when i get fuzzy pics !


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

just popping on to say hi, Im feeling very blah, and not pregnant at all!!! my temps are very weird too. oh well, at least I havent gotten my hopes up and I may still get a nice surprise. If I am not at least I get to go to vegas :haha:

look forward to catching up with you all next week, having this time off has made the 2WW so much more bearable, in fact I forget most of the time I am TTCing which is probably why I feel blah about it.

dew good luck tomorrow :flower: I do hope you can come and update us before you go on your trip. hope that your tubes are clear so it wont be painful, and that the flushing out gets you your bfp!!! its time!!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Good luck for the scans ladies :flower:

Good luck for the procedure tomorrow Dew :hugs:

Keeping everything crossed for you Sarah :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Though my doctor was awesome about the sonogram stuff the college won't let me have a sonogram there b/c I have not had one. I complained enough that DH told me to make an appointment with the place that opened in April so my appointment is Wednesday of next week at 4:30. This will be better though as at the college I get no pictures or DVD from them and cameras are not allowed. Sound Diagnostics (for $100) gives me 9 printed pictures of my choosing, a DVD of the entire 20 min. sonogram, gender determination, and a report for the baby book. If we just love all the 2D pictures we can add them to our CD for $20. Yay!!! I have the best hubby ever!!


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo at all the scans coming up!!! I can't wait to see all the pics! :D :D


And huggles, omg, you're nearly 19 weeks already!? Sheesh!!! Nearly half way too!!!! :D :wohoo:


Sarah, Nice to see you, even if it's only briefly! Good on you keeping level headed about it all, but it'll be next week that'll be hard!!! lol. Especially if your temp goes back up, cos then it'll look like an implantation dip! lol!!! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Sarah many :hugs: and much :dust:. I'm so hoping for good news in about a week FX.

Sheryl, too bad the college won't do your scan, but sounds like you guys have found an awesome deal! So lucky to get a DVD too!

Ny, enjoy the 3D scan!

Huggles, looking forward to your scan pics too in a couple weeks.

Preethi, I hope your doctor is back this week.


----------



## nypage1981

Huggles- that avatar is super good for 13 weeks. I love your babie's nose. Cant wait to see your 20 and the quality of picture you get then! 

We do have a bunch of scans coming up so im excited for that! 

Another girl got a bfp on my other thread! Sarah- she is 37 and got it natural so I am very pleased for her! 

Preethi I hope we have a scan the same day! That would be neat and hope you get good pics too so we can get a good view of that baby!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, nice to see you, missed you on here, but totally understand...FX'D for you.. and dew... fx'd for your HSG today, hope all goes well !!! xxx


Ny, i hope she is back too. i am phoning them today with hopes that they will let me know , but today is a public holiday so im not sure if they are working at all.

but im pretty sure it will be saturday or sunday. i hope we have it on the same day too, but then i will be off to my mums on sunday to use their scanner to upload the pics lol. i have to remember to ask for a pic ! she usually gives me one, but i want a good one this time!

sheryl, im glad youre getting a good scan with a DVD as well. thats great !

catherine , nice to see you on here !


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay just got news she is back to work on 2nd the saturday so my appointment is confirmed. ! xx phew.. now i have to wait only one more day. i am so damn impatient !


----------



## Huggles

Good luck with your scan on saturday babyhopes.

Sheryl - yay for getting a sonogram booked with those other people that will give you all the pics etc! And you'll find out the gender - wohoo!
And happy half way!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Another girl got a bfp on my other thread! Sarah- she is 37 and got it natural so I am very pleased for her!

is that dee? I remember her from the over 35 group and she had a miscarriage, thats great news :happydance:

hey did any of you have the really sore boobs thing before your bfp? it seems everyone in the over 35 folder their only symptom was really sore boobs. I am not feeling anything, some stabbing pains the other day 'down there' but Ive had that in the 2ww before. perhaps as Im not thinking about it Im not noticing anything. Im just not feeling it this month, the excitement of follicles from 2 weeks ago has worn off and not thinking about things has made me rather blah about TTC!!

Dew good luck today, you might be already having the procedure right now so sending pain free vibes down south :flower:

preethi yay cant wait for saturdays scan! and everyone elses coming up this week, very exciting. you will all soon be past half way :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

Thanks! It feels so surreal still to wake up and lay on my back while the baby kicks.  My doctor said yesterday that this pregnancy has been textbook perfect which is relieving to hear from him.


----------



## Huggles

sarah - last time i had sore nipples (not boobs, only nipples) just before my bfp. But then my boobs got really sore later on.

This time i had vaguely sensitive nipples before my bfp (again, not boobs at all, just nipples), but my boobs have not gotten sore at all yet and i'm almost half way already.
So i don't think sore boobs is necessarily a requirement.


----------



## Dew

Ladies :hi: thanks so much for your good wishes :hugs:

Had HSG this morning. Radiologist was happy with the results. Everything looks normal :thumbup: Placing the speculum felt just like pap smear, inserting tube in cervix was hardly noticeable but when they started to fill the contrast in my tubes I got cramping pain and I just wanted it to be over (I rarely get cramping pain during AF but when I do it feels just like it felt today). NY, I kept reminding myself to breathe deeper and it really helped. Thanks for advising :flower: Well, radiologist said he had to apply slightly more pressure to get the contrast flow through tubes and he thought there might have been some mucous sticking to it which is now removed so HSG according to him should be therapeutic to me. He said I can have intercourse anytime but will be a good idea to wait a day or 2 in case I am spotting or have pain. I am still passing sticky orangish-pinkish fluid (dye/contrast) along with fresh blood spots. I don't feel any pain though. I took 2 doses of doxycycline (12 hours and 2 hours before procedure) and 3 200mg Ibuprofen 30-40mins before. If I cramp again I can just take more ibuprofen, although I would like to avoid it. I'll try Instead softcups too this time although I have read online that they are inconvenient and hence not recommended for women with retroverted uterus.

So glad it is over, couldn't sleep properly last night just worrying about it :dohh:

Good luck to all for their upcoming scans :thumbup: I may or may not come online next 5 days. We may start driving in another 1-2 hours. It's a very hot day here. Take care you all and thanks again for wishing me well :hugs:

Sarah, keeping FXed for you...soooooo want it to be a BFP for you this cycle.:hugs::flower:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, sore boobs was a big sign for me and I had them quite early on like 6-7dpo but they did feel fine on random days in between before BFP. But I have read so many women particularly mentioning that they didn't have sore boobs as early pregnancy symptom. I know it is easier to say but try not to symptom spot and keep yourself busy with other things...last week of 2WW makes me go insane...so much that I feel I have clinical depression and should be in depression rehab:nope:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Ladies :hi: thanks so much for your good wishes :hugs:
> 
> Had HSG this morning. Radiologist was happy with the results. Everything looks normal :thumbup: Placing the speculum felt just like pap smear, inserting tube in cervix was hardly noticeable but when they started to fill the contrast in my tubes I got cramping pain and I just wanted it to be over (I rarely get cramping pain during AF but when I do it feels just like it felt today). NY, I kept reminding myself to breathe deeper and it really helped. Thanks for advising :flower: Well, radiologist said he had to apply slightly more pressure to get the contrast flow through tubes and he thought there might have been some mucous sticking to it which is now removed so HSG according to him should be therapeutic to me. He said I can have intercourse anytime but will be a good idea to wait a day or 2 in case I am spotting or have pain. I am still passing sticky orangish-pinkish fluid (dye/contrast) along with fresh blood spots. I don't feel any pain though. I took 2 doses of doxycycline (12 hours and 2 hours before procedure) and 3 200mg Ibuprofen 30-40mins before. If I cramp again I can just take more ibuprofen, although I would like to avoid it. I'll try Instead softcups too this time although I have read online that they are inconvenient and hence not recommended for women with retroverted uterus.
> 
> So glad it is over, couldn't sleep properly last night just worrying about it :dohh:
> 
> Good luck to all for their upcoming scans :thumbup: I may or may not come online next 5 days. We may start driving in another 1-2 hours. It's a very hot day here. Take care you all and thanks again for wishing me well :hugs:
> 
> Sarah, keeping FXed for you...soooooo want it to be a BFP for you this cycle.:hugs::flower:

yay so glad its over :happydance::happydance::happydance:
and stupid mucous thing was probably in the way!!! ooooh Im predicting you get your BFP in the next 3 months :happydance::happydance::happydance:
have a lovely trip, safe driving, relax loads :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, sore boobs was a big sign for me and I had them quite early on like 6-7dpo but they did feel fine on random days in between before BFP. But I have read so many women particularly mentioning that they didn't have sore boobs as early pregnancy symptom. I know it is easier to say but try not to symptom spot and keep yourself busy with other things...last week of 2WW makes me go insane...so much that I feel I have clinical depression and should be in depression rehab:nope:

dont worry Im not, I was just wondering as Im feeling NOTHING. but I think its because I am not thinking about it too. I still have a week to go till my period, I hope I can keep up my calm feelings. tomorrow the inlaws are coming and saturday hubby and I are going for lunch and a movie and I will have to fill in the rest of the week. And Im fine if this month is not my month as I get to go to vegas :happydance: if I got my bfp it would take my hubby a lot of convincing


----------



## sherylb

I didn't feel pregnant at all until I was late.


----------



## Huggles

I never had any pg symptoms except for the slightly sore nipples which only started about 3-4 days before af was due i think. But i think they might even normally feel like that before af. But both before and after bfp i never had any actual pg symptoms.

Dew - really glad the procedure went so well for you today and fx this does the trick and you get your bfp nice and soon!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I had no boobs sore until after bfp....so nothing really told me there. Guess its kinda all in the temps. They are really telling and need to get them to stay up there! 

Dew- yay that it went well! Good job. Its a good thing to hear it was a therapeutic thing for you, because now you know you are TTC with somethin different, and improved. I have a good feeling! Hope you can begin to BD soon enough, will yo ube on vaca for your fertile time? Its sooooooo hot today. I was suposed to take ELla to the pool all day but she woke up with an eye swollen shut so we are stuck inside...but air feels nice! Another girl on my other thread is coming to MN this weekend (her home state) and shes going to be on Lake Minnetonka. Funny, she is 12 weeks preg and that crazy party lake isn't where i'd like to be this weekend! Hope where you are going is more like a nice 80 degrees instead of 100!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh yay Dew, I'm glad it's all over and done with and wasn't so bad! AND that it flushed out some mucus hanging about so you're allllllll set to go! heh. FX for you hun! You know it!!!! :D


Sarah, I didn't get sore boobs either, and in fact I had NO symptoms at all either. It wasn't until about 2 days before AF was due that I suddenly realised it could actually be possible (going by my chart), but even then I was still not hopeful... up until then I felt really 'blah' and TOTALLY not at ALL preg. In fact I felt decidedly NOT preg. lol! I got sore boobs at times after BFP, but only for like a morning or something on random occasions... 



shite! I've only JUST realised, right now, that I'm 25 weeks today. Where do the weeks keep sneaking up from!??!

Baby shower on sunday! yay!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 25 weeks flying!
enjoy your baby shower on sunday!


----------



## Huggles

yay! dh just felt his first kick! :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

Oh yay Huggles!!! How neat he felt it so soon! hehe.

I'm just sorting out when I'll have the gestational diabetes test, my midwife wants me to have it any time from 26 weeks, so I need to plan ahead to try and get off work early enough to go and get it done! Thankfully it's just the 1 hour one so I should be able to finish up early next friday to get it done. Ugh.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, glad your HSG went well and that anything that was there has now been cleared out !! enjoy your trip !! :hugs:

Sarah, i had sore nipples, but then i get that before AF as well and i did remember having some soreness in my boobs. I do hope this is it for you, if not then im sure you will enjoy vegas and have a much needed break and then be back for ttcing and making decisions :hugs: :kiss:

Flying.. happy 25 weeks and wow.. exciting baby shower.. have fun !! :headspin:

Huggles yay for dh feeling kick , must have been awesome for you. :cloud9:

AFM, today dh and me went over to mothercare to have a look at maternity swimwear i wanted since ive decided to start swimming / exercising to keep myself moving because of all the pain and swelling... but we ended up doing something i never imagined we would.

There was a massive sale on everything 50 % off, and they were running out of stock , we ended up purchasing :

a.) A precious bear cot bed, and a matching changing table that goes on top of your cot to change LO.

b.) a dressing drawer set

c.) a SPIN travel system from mothercare that can spin the system so that baby faces you instead of public or vice versa as and when you want it, and baby lays flat in it and you can use that system for baby to sit up etc until 4 years old. ( black and green) since that was the only one on sale. it also comes with a white fitted sheet and velvet type interior thing you can add on for babys extra comfort.

d.) a maxi cosi car seat ! black and beige interior

e.) maternity swim wear two piece covering your bump blue and white striped

f.) black maternity trousers and an olive green long loose maternity sleeveless top

g.) maternity full support sleeping pillow !

i cant believe we spent so much and bought all this, but we decided to buy everything in one month so that we could estimate what it cost and pay for it all in one go , in one month., we still have bottles, sterilisers, breast pumps , play mat and other things to buy, but we will buy that in july as we could not just buy everything today, we were there till closing time !

im glad we did though, when all my items arrive from delivery in one week - 10 days, i will post pics of all of them. xx

Hope everyone else is doing well. xxx


----------



## sherylb

Sounds like you had fun shopping!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yes i did...!! im exhausted.. 

btw, im so glad your pregnancy is going so well and to hear it from your doc should be the best thing ever !!! xx i cant believe you are finally having your first sonogram in 6 days, and cant believe you havent had one for 20 weeks., i would die.. your patience is incredible sheryl x


----------



## sherylb

You live in a one bedroom don't you? I hope you have room for all the baby's stuff. We hurried with the nursery when we had too much stuff all over the house.


----------



## NDH

Woo lots of news in here!
First off, Sarah don't put any stock into "pregnancy symptoms" - I had no symptoms early on (and still am virtually symptomless. If irregular periods were normal for me I still probably wouldn't even suspect that I'm pregnant. (I know that pressure feeling in my abdomen is the baby, but if I didn't know I was pregnant I'd probably attribute it to being bloated from having a food intolerance - my mom can only eat like 20 things cause everything she's either allergic or intolerant too). 
Now I know I'm a rare case to have virtually no symptoms, but it's just more reassurance that there's no common pregnancy symptoms experienced by everyone.

Dew, glad the HCG is over and wasn't too paolinful for you :thumbup:. I'm also thrilled that there was a bit of blockage as we can hope that's what's been preventing you from getting pregnant and now you're all fixed up and will be pregnant within the next 3 months! Probably the best outcome really - you don't want anything to be seriously wrong, and actual blockages and scarring is a bad thing, but finding nothing wrong is frustrating as it gives no explanation or hope for a good outcome. So FXd, and have a wonderful holiday!

Preethi, wow sounds like you had a blast shopping! What a lot of stuff you bought all at once!

Huggles, happy halfway (for you as you don't think you're likely to go over 38 weeks) and how awesome that your hubby felt his first kick! I bet he's over the moon.

Sheryl, happy 20 weeks! Halfway yay! And you must feel relieved to have been told your pregnancy is text book so far :thumbup:

and happy 25 weeks Amy - hmm I sense a pattern here lol. Yesterday I was 14 weeks too - do we all start our new week on Thurs or Fri lol? Not sure what day Mummy and Preethi change.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sheryl, the cot will go in our master bedroom and the dressing drawer is small but deep enough to fit stuff. that and the pram will go in the living room.. it is a large one bedroom so we have some space, not much but we will adjust for a while until we figure out what to do next ! we will be sharing our room space with baby as well, atleast for one and a half years. if our tenant then moves out from our 2 bedroom house, we may have to go back to dh's old apartment that i wanted to get rid off in the first place. but thats something we will consider in a couple of years time.

NDH, i usually change on mondays, according to my ticker, but bubs is 5 days behind.


----------



## NDH

Most people sleep with baby in their room for at least the first few months anyway, so as long as your room has enough space for the baby things you should be fine. Good idea to get a change table that you put on the cot to save space! I'm thinking we'll probably just keep our pram in the car to save on space (as our place is very small). I plan on babywearing so the pram probably won't get used much initially anyway, but is still somehing I want to have.


----------



## babyhopes2323

ive got a bad back already so am a bit concerned about baby wearing so wont be doing it. but yeah keeping pram in car is good idea, but dh uses his four wheel dodge to get to work so i will need the pram in the house


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi cant wait to see the pics of the new stuff!
I cant wait to do the babies room, being a designer I loooovvveeee that kind of stuff. I know I will go crazy so will have to save during the 9 months. The room we have for the baby is quite a nice size :thumbup: but right now its filled with all our junk :blush:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- any ideas of what to do for a baby "corner" in my bedroom? I want it to kinda have a little area, but it has no bedroom separately right now!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- look at you go and buy all your baby stuff! What a good girl! And so nice that your hubby wanted to do it all when he's usually a bit held off. 

Happy 25 flying!

It was my "vday" yesterday so happy 24 weeks to me! But, as i've said before, I dont want to celebrate that being my vday as i've never actually heard of a good outcome from a baby that early on. So just happy 24 weeks to me! 6 months even better, I love the sound of that. 

Happy half way Huggles and Sheryl. 
Huggles- nice that he's felt it so early! Bet he loves it. Mine is always feeling...but he misses the kicks a lot for lack of patience!


----------



## sherylb

My friend works in the NICU at our local children's hospital and she said they have saved babies at 22 weeks there.


----------



## NDH

I think the youngest baby ever saved was 21 weeks 3 days. But ya, that's very very uncommon as most hospitals don't try before 24 weeks.

Ny, happy belated 24 weeks! Yet another one happening around the same time - but I guess when there are only 7 possible days to celebrate it's always going to seem really close together.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- any ideas of what to do for a baby "corner" in my bedroom? I want it to kinda have a little area, but it has no bedroom separately right now!

Im not sure how big your room is, and how much you want to change things.....you could 'separate' with some sheer fabric (hanging from the ceiling on a rail like a curtain) or even paint the corner a different colour with some decals on the wall....those things would be easy to change later. you could also put a nice rug so that area 'feels' different to the rest of the room when you are standing there. with less room you will have to be creative with the space...do you already have a cot etc?


----------



## flyingduster

NDH, my 'week' switches over on a friday my time, but it's generally still thurs for most people on here! lol.

I intend to do a lot of baby wearing too, I carry and lift fairly heavy dogs all day long with worse support than a good wrap (gonna make one if I don't get given one) so I think wearing the baby will work well for me! We've been given a couple of prams, so one is going to stay with the parents & inlaws out of town, and the other we'll keep here but it'll probably live in the car too!

Preethi; wooohoo! What a lot of stuff you got, I can't wait to see the photos of it all when you get it! What fun to unpack everything too!! hehe.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, the best part was that it was him suggesting to buy everything and he was so enthusiastic about my maternity clothes etc and everything so yes it was really nice,

Happy 24 weeks to you !!!!! :holly: :holly: :headspin:

its our scan tomorrow,,, cant wait !!!

sarah, wow you are a designer, thats great ! i thought you did web desiging, didnt know you did interior designing as well .. if i had some room space, id ask you to do my room !!

Hope you get your BFP soon and are able to do the room your way.,. xxxx :kiss:

Hope everyone is doing alright.

today is a friday and its as good as a sunday for you guys. so we are off to my parents to go out for an evening meal, thats about it really.. enjoy your day !


----------



## Huggles

Happy 24 weeks NY!

Wow, massive shopping trip babyhopes! Awesome that you got all that stuff at half price!

NDH - my week's change on thurs, but it seems to be the same as flying's friday. And i know sheryl and i are the same just one week apart exactly, so she's also thurs. That is actually quite funny that we all seem to change weeks on the same day! LoL


----------



## NDH

Movement!

After much research I'm positive today was my "quickening"! Was laying on the couch with my eyes closed and I started to feel flutters about a handsbreadth below my bellybutton and three fingers to the right. Felt like a gentle muscle spasm which went away and the. Started again a bit later about an inch farther down. Felt it again about half an hour later in a simialr spot. 

Anyway that makes today not a *completely* horrible day. DH is back to looking for work on Monday as a previous employee who had moved away is back and asked for his job back and as DH is the most recently hired they replaced him *sigh*. I'll be looking on Monday as well as I notices a couple of nearby cares are hiring - one full time.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry about your dh's job NDH. Hope he finds another job soon.

Yay for feeling movement!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow NDH, so glad you felt movement so soon and your dh did too.. im so happy for you !!! xx

Hope he finds a job soon. FX'D


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarah, wow you are a designer, thats great ! i thought you did web desiging, didnt know you did interior designing as well .. if i had some room space, id ask you to do my room !!

hi! yes I am a graphic designer, but Im pretty good at interiors too...we have purchased and sold a few properties and Im good at staging them for selling. the last one sold in 1 day. cant wait to see the photos of your stuff and so glad hubby was all into it :happydance: good luck with the scan too 

NDH OMG how amazing!!!!! :cloud9: but sorry about DH's job, I hope he finds something STABLE that he enjoys soon. are they allowed to just fire him because someone asked for their job back? I suppose if he was in a probationary period.

AFM, bfn this morning but obviously its early....however if I did have triplets growing I think they would show by now so phew!!!! :dohh:
also my temps are really crap, I thought clomid was supposed to make them higher but mine are really low. so unless theres a big spike soon Im pretty sure this is not my month, and thats ok....vegas baby!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Huggles

Fx'd it's just too early to show sarah. But nice to know that you have a bfn now so if you do start seeing a second line in a day or two you know it's a true line and not leftovers from the HCG they gave you!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Happy 25 weeks Amy! :flower:
Happy 24 weeks Nikki! :flower:
Happy 19 weeks Huggles! :flower:
Happy 14 weeks Natalie! :flower:

Preethi, fab news about the shopping trip! :cloud9:
Dew, I bet you must be thrilled your procedure is over, but it's good that they found somthing that might have been causing a problem!
NDH.. sorry about hubby's job... but AWESOME news about movement! 
Sarah.. Hope you don't get to go to Vegas :haha: No really.. hope that you see two lines soon (I'm sure you'll not quite believe it when it happens)
Sheryl... hope you have a nice weekend - not long till your scan now!!! 

NDH... I level up on Saturdays! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, so sorry your temps are crap, if you really are sure that this is not your month, then i hope you enjoy vegas and get that much needed break !! FX'D if you still have a chance.. xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Sarah, so sorry your temps are crap, if you really are sure that this is not your month, then i hope you enjoy vegas and get that much needed break !! FX'D if you still have a chance.. xxxx

someone told me in the over 35 folder that they thought I shouldnt be temping while on clomid :shrug: so who knows!


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow i did not know that about clomid, but then again if they are talking out of experience, maybe you should ask your FS about the same ! could be worth knowing xx because i kno you and dew rely on temps a lot xx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> wow i did not know that about clomid, but then again if they are talking out of experience, maybe you should ask your FS about the same ! could be worth knowing xx because i kno you and dew rely on temps a lot xx

to tell you the truth I only rely on temps for confirming ovulation, and then the day of period my temp usually crashes so I know its coming. the rest of it is a mystery and I dont think means much. you can have high temps and not be pregnant and low temps and be pregnant, so cant really rely on it. will wait and see what happens thursday....how many days?? :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

its canada day here today so inlaws are coming over for a bbq. then tomorrow hubby is taking me for lunch and a movie. got lots of things to do around the house so should keep me busy. anyone else got any fun plans?


----------



## sherylb

Yesterday was BIL's bday so tomorrow the family is all going out to dinner at a steakhouse and BIL, DH and I are going to see Transformers 3. Sunday we have that funeral at 3 and then a BBQ with friends.


----------



## flyingduster

Oooo yay for movement NDH! How awesome!!!! :D :D :D But sucks about DH's job!!!! :(

Sarah, I don't think it'd make any diff if you temp or not on clomid; temping doesn't actually *change* anything, so saying you "shouldn't" temp when on clomid is just weird! lol!! You can temp if you want to, and I personally love the data it brings in!!! hehehe. And gives ya something to do... lol.

I'm cleaning today. Cleaning cleaning cleaning. Baby shower tomorrow afternoon!!!! Can't wait! I don't really have any games planned or anything, I just want to get together with friends who I haven't seen in ages!!! lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Sarah, I don't think it'd make any diff if you temp or not on clomid; temping doesn't actually *change* anything, so saying you "shouldn't" temp when on clomid is just weird! lol!! You can temp if you want to, and I personally love the data it brings in!!! hehehe. And gives ya something to do... lol.
> .


I think they meant clomid makes temps go wacky so harder to read. mine were erractic before ovulation, and then very straight and fairly low post ovulation. Ive only been temping 3 months, the first month was a roller coaster, second looked really good with high temps, now this!!


----------



## sherylb

*Sigh* Trying to get an idea of a maternity cocktail dress that is appropriate for a wedding I am going to Friday. Going shopping with MIL Tuesday.


----------



## flyingduster

sarahincanada said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I don't think it'd make any diff if you temp or not on clomid; temping doesn't actually *change* anything, so saying you "shouldn't" temp when on clomid is just weird! lol!! You can temp if you want to, and I personally love the data it brings in!!! hehehe. And gives ya something to do... lol.
> .
> 
> 
> I think they meant clomid makes temps go wacky so harder to read. mine were erractic before ovulation, and then very straight and fairly low post ovulation. Ive only been temping 3 months, the first month was a roller coaster, second looked really good with high temps, now this!!Click to expand...

Yeah, but you're aware that things are different this month with the clomid in your system, and I think you've got a sensible head on your shoulders to just take the temps with a grain of salt, so to speak, if they do weird things!! I think if you were someone who really obsessed over every little dip and spike, then temping on clomid may not be a great idea, but I get the impression you're intrigued by what they'll do and show but not putting all your hopes or worries into it either!?



Good luck Sheryl! I never wear dresses really, (I own two; one dress I bought three years ago, and have worn three times now, and my wedding dress... lol!) so can't help I'm afraid, but good luck!!!


I'm feeling great right now! I had a bit of a sleep in this morning, gave the rat cage a really good scrub out (it's cleaned regularly, but I don't get everything out and scrubbed down all that often cos it's a bit of a hassle! lol) and then had to go help my boss with a few things at her place, so she fed me lunch (mmmm, pumpkin soup! Sooo good.) When I got home I set to work on tidying and cleaning (nesting?) the house for the baby shower tomorrow! Wooot! I got the spare room (a dumping ground for everything it seemed...) done, the kitchen sparkling, and the nursery tidied up again (were starting to dump things in there too!) It was great; I turned the radio up loud and danced about with baby kicking away at times (not sure if it liked my music choices or not though!? lol!) so I'm feeling good! :)

I still have to finish in the living room (I've been putting bits and pieces away as I go through, but I haven't gotten stuck in to it yet except for the rat and dog cages in the corner!) and haven't started on our bedroom or the bathroom, but I'm getting there!!!! Hubby has been at work all day, he left before 6am this morning, and won't be home until 8pm tonight...! He took on extra shifts when someone called in sick. 

Baby shower doesn't start until 1pm tomorrow (it's 6pm now), so will get the rest of the house sorted by then ok. Looking forward to it!! :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

have fun at your baby shower flying.. have fun with your dinner sarah and when exactly is your period due this month ? thursday? 

enjoy your movie with dh..

AFM, i am off to my appointment in half an hour and then we will go shopping for grocery etc.. and just bum around at home today seeming as tomorrow is the start of the week.. will probably do roast veggies , mash and gravy minus the meat.. dh is trying to eat more veggies and less meat :haha:


----------



## Huggles

wow, you got a lot done flying! Glad you're feeling so happy and positive and energetic - it's lovely :thumbup:

i need to clean the house this weekend - yuck! I don't like cleaning LoL.

Went to see transformers last night so only got in around midnight. Having a lie-in now to make up for it (as usual i'm no good at actually sleeping late. Been awake since about 7am - it's 8am now).

Having supper with my cousin this evening, either at her place or ours. Need to visit my and dh's parents as well sometime but not sure when.


----------



## babyhopes2323

nice to see you have all that energy flying.. and wow you got so much done !! 

x


----------



## Huggles

good luck at your appointment babyhopes!


----------



## flyingduster

Ooo, hope your appointment went well Preethi!!! 

lol, I'm normally *terrible* at cleaning too! I do like things to be put away, but cleaning? Ugh. Hubby is the housekeeper here, not me! I deal with the animals, but apart from doing the dishes and occasionally vacuming or something it's hubby that does the housework! I think because I had the day to myself without him around, as well as the threat of a pile of visitors turning up tomorrow got me off my butt and cleaning! And now it's mostly done, yes it does feel good!!! I'm happy to sit on my butt all evening now. LOL!

Just got off the phone with mum, she's made a drapey valance thingy for our basinett and has ordered a veil for it as well! Yay! I'm looking forward to see what other goodies come from the baby shower too, lol! Don't get me wrong, I am looking forward to just celebrating baby with so many friends, but pressies will be fun tooooo! heh. Mum is knitting a blanket as well, she started it the week that we told her about my BFP (I was 6 weeks then...) and she's got the entire middle section and two of the 'edge' sections done so far so she's stitched them together to show off tomorrow, even though it won't be finished in time for the shower! It's been a huge project for her to do so it'll be treasured when it's finally done... :)

I'll try and get heaps of photos to share too. :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow that is so cute of your mum flying... i want knitted stuff too !!!

The appointment went very well, baby is measuring 500 gms, and is still about 6 days behind, but she has clearly told me that they are following my LMP and that the bay has gained weight and is growing, and that scans are not accurate etc..

she told me to start walking and swimming , but not strenuous, very light swimming. 

ive got excellent photos of LO, sucking her thumb etc and will update them tomorrow when i get to my mums house to use her scanner.

she did a fetal echo cardiogram and the heart looks perfect ! everything looks good she said " i will see you in 4 weeks " then she saw the drop on my face and said ok 3 weeks.. and anytime in between if you feel concerned you can always pop by .. and dh liked her too, so we are very glad about our decision to change docs..


----------



## NDH

Glad your scan went well Preethi and that they don't seem at all concerned that you're measuring behind. And if you remember from the beginning you were measuring behind and then caught up, so it could just be that the baby was later to implant and has always been behind but had a big growth spurt and was measuring bigger for a bit. But steady, consistent growth is the important thing and is definitely happening.

Amy, how exciting about the baby shower! Take lots of pics of everything you get. And you're lucky to get one so early so you still have lots of time to shop for things you don't get afterwards. My sister wants to organise mine for close to the due date so she can come down once for a few weeks (she lives in Cairns which is quite far away from where we live).

Huggles, how was Transformers? Green Lantern and Transformers are both on DHs and my list of movies to watch.

Felt more flutters again this evening :cloud9:


----------



## flyingduster

Oh yay for a good scan Preethi! I can't wait to see the photos!!!!!! And it does sound like your doctor is such a nice lady!!!!!!!! :)

haha NDH, I'm throwing this baby shower for myself! I didn't expect anyone else to do one, and I wanted to get on with it so just arranged one for myself! Since arranging this one, my boss has decided she'll throw me a second one later on closer to my due date (september probably) as well, so I'll still get that too!!! If you want one earlier; just do one!!! Have fun!


----------



## Huggles

Glad the scan went well babyhopes.

Hope you enjoy your shower flying - presents are always nice!

NDH - i quite enjoyed transformers, dh was disappointed. My other pg friend was super bored thru it, but her hubby loved it! So very mixed reviews so far! but my friend says she fell asleep half way through the first one and never watched the second one, so she's clearly not a fan. My only down side was that i really struggled to get comfy and the movie is looong (2.5 hours). But i still think it was a good movie.

I haven't heard of the other one you mentioned (green something).


----------



## NDH

Haha Amy. I don't really have any friends here though so there would be no point in throwing myself a shower. The one my mom and sister give me will just be people from Church most likely. Have fun!

Huggles, ah well about the mixed reviews. DH will go anyway, he's a huge transformers fan. But ya, I'd heard its' long and that doesn't thrill me I have to say. Movie theatre seats are always soooo uncomfortable. We'll just have to go on a Wednesday night in the middle of a flood when there are only 4 other people in the theatre again (like when we went and saw X-Men First Class) so we can get the seats with the leg room lol.

And Green Lantern is a superhero movie starring Ryan Reynolds. That's all I know about it really except that DH gets excited every time he hears about it or sees a movie poster :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

preethi cant wait to see a photo of babs sucking her thumb :cloud9: and lol you are so cute that a month seems so long to wait to see her again...glad you live in a country that allows so many scans. glad everything is going well, how does hubby react to the scans? :hugs:

have a great shower flying and looking forward to seeing lots of pics! 

ny hope you have a great 3D scan, cant wait to see them!! :kiss:

asm my temps are so bad! Im going to ask about this when I go for next cycle, I remember the nurse saying 'I see you are not getting luteal phase support' so I think theres support available perhaps where they test progesterone. My lining was perfect but if my progesterone is low perhaps thats a problem. Or my temps mean nothing! BFN too. Im pretty sure we will be going to vegas!


----------



## sherylb

Huggles while you were watching Transformers 3 my hubby had food poisoning all evening. It was difficult to watch and not be able to help. We are going to see T3 about 4 our time so getting ready to pop in T2. We watched T1 last night.


----------



## Huggles

hope your hubby feels better now sheryl! Enjoy the movie!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, dh does seem very intrigued at the scans everytime.. xx

flying, enjoy you shower, mine is on the `11th of July, just family really, like i said the indian baby shower lol

hope all of you are doing well, ive had a bit of a headache today but cooked mash potato, onion gravy and roasted veggies for dinner.. yummy.. xx


sheryl, sorry your dh is feeling unwell, hope he gets better soon. x

NDH, i dont have many friends here either so my shower will be all family.. xxx

yea im not too fussed about the measurements now as long as the doctor is happy. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, I have heard temps get wacky on clomid too. I hope its not going to be a problem. Maybe you should call them soon to see what it means, and what you can do to change it before your go of clomid is over and was not effective. At least you get vegas! Holy hot there I bet. Its hot here in MN. 

Preethi glad the scan went well! 

NDH- sounds like you are starting to feel baby lots now! How awesome that is. 

Mummy- happy 23! I forgot we were so close in our weeks!

Flying have a fun shwer! I am throwing my sister's end of july and after all this stress I told her I may not even want one and she's not really on board with that idea....idk. i hate a fuss so not sure I even want one! 

Sarah- I like the idea of a big fuzzy rug in front of the baby crib. We have an ok sized room so it should be ok. I am worried about clothing storage and wipes, diapers, burp rags and stuff. That will be tough to find. I also want to do a little mural of maybe baby's name on the wall near the crib to make it like his own little area. Gotta go find some bedding today, because I need to paint that room and want it all to match! We just picked out our carpet to be put down in a week or two so hope that room goes back together soon. lots of work! 

Anyways, our ultrasound was super cool! I have 42 pictures on a CD that I can print them off of, the printed like 15, and I've got an hour long video of the ultrasound. So neat. Here are some!

1st pic the cord looks like a mustache hahahaha
4th pic he is holding the cord with a thumbs up. 
5th pic looks as though he is laughing at us. 

i have more!
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_6.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7









IMAGES_8.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8









IMAGES_11.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7









IMAGES_12.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7









IMAGES_16.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nypage1981

Heres some more. He did so many cute things its hard to choose a couple!

1st pic look at those long fingers!
2nd pic a huge yawn.
3rd- arm and calf, foot
4th trying to hide from us. 

It was so amazing to see him in there like this! :happydance:

Cant wait for my next one at like 29 or 30 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_23.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









IMAGES_29.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8









IMAGES_34.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









IMAGES_40.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sarahincanada

omg ny those are amazing!!! :cloud9: I love the thumbs up....he is saying 'Im A-OK stop worrying!' and then lastly 'no more photos please'!!!

it just baffles my mind that you are growing a person. I cant believe it!


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, he was quite animated! It seriously baffles my mind too. We call him Bean, so I just picture a "something" in there sitting still, doing nothing. Nope. He is in there with hands grabbing cords, biting his hands, making faces, holding his feet. SO WEIRD! Guess if I had any problem with bonding before today, thats been taken care of!


----------



## Huggles

awesome pics ny! So glad you had such a lovely scan!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Preethi, glad all went well at scan... I like the sound of this lady!! 
Flying.. hope you've had a brilliant time at your baby shower! Would lvoe to see the pics! 
Natalie... YEY for more movements! :dance: 
Huggles.. my Hubby enjoys the Transformers too, but he's not crazy about it.. we might wait till it comes out on DVD - we haven't been to the cinema in ages
Sheryl, hope hubby is okay! :hugs:
Sarah, sorry your temp isn't great... I hope you get the luteal phase support you need! :hugs:

Nikki.... Wow wow wow... what gorgeous pics of Bean!! I love :cloud9: pic 2 on the first set where you can clearly see his sweet little nose, mouth and chin! What a gorgeous profile!! :cloud9: and thanks for the 23 weeks wishes :flower: xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks mummy, he does look like his daddy so far! Maybe once he fattens out a bit he will take some more of my look!

Will you celebrate 24 weeks to be Vday or are you more prone to think further along is vday?


----------



## MummyCat

:) he's a cutie that's for sure! 

Uhm.... Hubby and I will just be pleased that we're another week further along and now at the point where we know doctors will try to help us if anything goes wrong. We'll just carry on as we are and hope that we make it to term. x


----------



## nypage1981

That sounds like a reasonable outlook! Glad you are trekkin along without a hitch!


----------



## NDH

Aww Ny look at your little man! What amazing pictures of him! Those are some of the most detailed 3D pics I've seen I think - I am so awed.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks NDH. I was so nervous for disappointment and the ultrasound guy was very good. He described things a lot and got so many different shots of the baby. Guess its worth the money that I was weary of spending!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, those are goregous pics.. so awesome to see him do so many different things !! cant wait to organize my 3d scan..

AFM, here are my two pics below... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Pic 1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5









Pic 3.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy 23 weeks mummy !!

i think the pics are small and not very visible, i wish i knew how to make them better.. x


----------



## flyingduster

Well the babyshower was fun! But... I left my camera sitting in the bedroom and forgot all about taking photos! lol!!! I got a photo tonight of all the goodies I got, but none of the people who came! Ooops. 

13 people showed up! I was stoked with that cos I'm not a very social person at all, most of them were people I've known for years but haven't seen them in ages so it was great to catch up with them all. :)

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2479.jpg
lots of clothes, in varying sizes (thank goodness!) A few throws/blankets, some toys, some creams and lotions etc, a baby bath... all lovely stuff!!! And soooooooooo cute! lol.


omg, ny those photos are amazing!!! How awesome!!! :D


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi love the photo of bubs sucking her thumb :cloud9:

flying glad you had a nice time and how nice to see people you havent seen for a while. that looks like a nice amount of pressies! hope that makes things easier, it can be so expensive at first.

urgggh the countdown is on, period due thursday so its those annoying last few days. my temp went up but my chart looks so weird Im ignoring it. BFN this morning. I just hope Thursday comes soon so I can either get on with another cycle or be very happy!


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying, love the gifts, you must be over the moon., xx and im so glad you enjoyed your shower !! Thanks for helping me alter my images to the right size .. as always. :hugs:

my shower is next monday, wont be a big affair, just family and family friends at my mums house..

sarah, i do hope you have a reason to be very happy on thursday.. FX'D for you.. fingers and toes..xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks to flying, i can now share these pics at a larger size.. x
 



Attached Files:







download (2.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 4









download (3).jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MummyCat

Flying, Glad you had a lovely shower! You got loads of lovely things!!

Preethi... such cute pics! Your little lady is so sweet!!

Sarah... hoping those BFN's turn into BFP's soon! If not.. I'm looking forward to a detailed account and pictures of Vegas :D :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, I am also rooting for your bfp, but will enjoy some pics of vegas too! 

Preethi- such a lovely little baby you have in there! Good work:) 

Flying, cute stuff, love the hat with little ears on it. Glad all went well for you!

You guys do your showers early, I think ive got a couple months yet! Thats if I decide on one..

Ok, off to paint I go! Hope I like this color...never realized (ok, yes I did) that i was THIS picky and such a perfectionist until this house renovating began. Paint for my room has been, Oh, about a week long process of buying samples, hating them, trying new stores, and trying to get the perfect blue. Not sure i've gotten it, but really ready to just throw some paint up now! Plus, OH will seriously have a heart attack if I cant just pick a color and put it up!


----------



## sherylb

Aw NY you are way more picky about the paint than I was. We picked 3 colors, did samples on the wall and I just picked the most green of the 3. 

My shower won't be until about 32 weeks for me which is in September.


----------



## nypage1981

Not sure why this color is so hard for me to find...i want a blue gray. So everything I put up is either too blue or too gray. Lol. Impossible! OH is pissing me off bad....he likes to do everything half assed and I cant stand anything done that way so need to keep telling him to do something else and he has a huge hissy fit banging things around, swearing, and muttering mean things to himself as I leave. Seriously, he sucks at home improvements. Grrrr.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Not sure why this color is so hard for me to find...i want a blue gray. So everything I put up is either too blue or too gray. Lol. Impossible! OH is pissing me off bad....he likes to do everything half assed and I cant stand anything done that way so need to keep telling him to do something else and he has a huge hissy fit banging things around, swearing, and muttering mean things to himself as I leave. Seriously, he sucks at home improvements. Grrrr.

LOL thats so funny!

Im exactly the same with paint......It took about 10 different samples to choose a light brown for my last renovation :dohh: I prefer to get the little paint samples than the printed sheets as I find the printed colour is always a little off. and the paint always looks darker once on the wall so thats why it too so long for me to find the perfect light brown. blue grey is probably one of the hardest shades to get perfect, much harder than a green or pink.

im lucky, hubby is amazing at renos....he has learnt slowly through the years. he is a perfectionist too, although not as much as me so I have to push him to do better but he always appreciates it at the end (even though he sulks at the time)!!

reminds me, I took some photos of our deck the other day so have to transfer them and show you...remember ages I talked about my new deck furniture thats like a couch. hubby is right now stipping the deck to restain it, he did it last year and it chipped during our bad winter.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Aw NY you are way more picky about the paint than I was. We picked 3 colors, did samples on the wall and I just picked the most green of the 3.
> 
> My shower won't be until about 32 weeks for me which is in September.

the green looks lovely, I think I might do green and brown too. when I eventually get a bfp :coffee:
hey isnt your scan in 2 days?


----------



## nypage1981

Gray is brutal to perfect. I still think my color may be a little blue for my taste and what im going for, but really, need to just get it painted so i will get used to the blue-er gray. NOW its going to be impossible to do the bathroom. We have the tile up in the bathtube/shower, and bought floor tile yesterday so I went to look at paint and cant figure it out. I want brown, hubs wants light. I hate light beige for the most part so we will have some wars over that! 

I remember loving that deck furniture! So pretty. You should upload pics of some rooms that you are proud of in your house? I am so into looking at cool house pics, just not good at decorating or making my house look good!


----------



## sherylb

It's Wednesday at 4:30 so still 3 days really. :-( Can't wait!!


----------



## sherylb

Speaking of home pics -- Preethi did you ever post pics of your new apartment now that it's decorated? I remember your old apartment was gorgeous.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yep i did actually, it was the one with the private beach, i did add some pics, let me see if i still have them, they are probably on my old laptop though ! i hope these three days go by like flash for you !!

Ny, good luck with the painting !!!

sarah, looking forward to seeing your deck pics !

my shower on monday is not a proper shower actually its more of an indian thing my mum wants to do, i will probably have a proper shower later on if i can !


----------



## sherylb

I remember the private beach. I didn't remember seeing the inside all decorated like your other pictures were. You are way more of a decorator than I am.


----------



## babyhopes2323

NO way !! i have minimal furniture in the house really , just a carpet, dining table tv and couch, theres not a lot you can fit into a one bed apt.. :) i will try and get the pics up..


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Gray is brutal to perfect. I still think my color may be a little blue for my taste and what im going for, but really, need to just get it painted so i will get used to the blue-er gray. NOW its going to be impossible to do the bathroom. We have the tile up in the bathtube/shower, and bought floor tile yesterday so I went to look at paint and cant figure it out. I want brown, hubs wants light. I hate light beige for the most part so we will have some wars over that!
> 
> I remember loving that deck furniture! So pretty. You should upload pics of some rooms that you are proud of in your house? I am so into looking at cool house pics, just not good at decorating or making my house look good!

actually our house is not well decorated at all :blush: we moved in 3 years ago and it was brand new and its still quite plain. honestly when you are creative in your job thats the last thing you want to do on your time off. I have a big list of things I want to do though. I will PM you a link to some pics of my last reno though!


----------



## nypage1981

My house is too full with too much furniture and old "crap." OH keeps weird old stuff and old furniture, tv's, movies, electronics pieces....so sometimes when he isnt around I will throw huge piles of things away......

Like today! He has had this book shelf with old movies and dvds and an atari game set or something on it for years. So I took everything on it, yes, even collections of DVD sets and threw them away. I dont see "collecting" a set of Star Wars movie boxed set as being cool or necessary. Or an atari gaming system. Come on. It had so much animal fur and dust on this stuff that it had to go. he doesnt clean, he doesnt deserve to hoard. I cant wait until he figures it out that its all gone, and we get to go through that fight:) I also threw a bunch of old blankets away that he's kept because his mom made them. Well, tell her to stop making them then...IDK. Theres like 40 of them around and I hate quilts! .....so. Am I nesting and being a bitch? Maybe....:shrug: But the blankets were in a pile on the floor next to the couch for years. Why? Cuz we have no linen closet for them. So they collect animal hair and dust. Would he ever clean it? No. Do we ever use them? Nope. So thats why they are gone. I am not very sentimental unless its my children. But moms who think we like safari animal print quilts for our house, no thanks. yuck.


----------



## flyingduster

lol, this was an early shower cos I was bored and wanted to get one done early!!! I wanted to be able to then have time to go out and get stuff to fill in the gaps, and I didn't expect anyone else to throw me one themselves so I just decided to do it for ME! heh. Now as it turns out my boss has decided to throw me on in september *as well* so I'll get another one then anyway! :)

hehe, I can't wait to see the photos of everyones places when they're painted and done up! lol. Our place is fairly old and we're slowly going through it, we've got both the spare rooms (one is now nursery) painted and fixed up, but they're tiny rooms so easy to do! Neither of us are all that picky on colour really (though still do have preferences!), and someone gave us a half tin of a nice purple so we used that in the spare rooms! lol. Better than a BRIGHT baby-pink they were... lol!


----------



## sherylb

I have come to the realization that it is way too easy to hurt my back now. Throughout the day my lower back has hurt several times for no good reason. I sat down through the funeral but then was standing while we ate and visited and I had to take baby baby steps to get to the car b/c my back was hurting so bad. It's that bone at the top of my butt in the middle. Yikes! And now we are heading out the door to our friends house for our regular Sunday bbq and I have to be very very careful how I sit and stand.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I have come to the realization that it is way too easy to hurt my back now. Throughout the day my lower back has hurt several times for no good reason. I sat down through the funeral but then was standing while we ate and visited and I had to take baby baby steps to get to the car b/c my back was hurting so bad. It's that bone at the top of my butt in the middle. Yikes! And now we are heading out the door to our friends house for our regular Sunday bbq and I have to be very very careful how I sit and stand.

thats exactly where I get my back pain now, and need to see a chiropractor regularly and massage too. I plan on seeing him throughout my pregnancy too. its so painful! hope it doesnt play up too much for you


----------



## nypage1981

I have a lot of back pain too...really bad lumbar/pelvic scoliosis and pregnancy is being hard on it. I am constantly walking around with a pinched nerve down my right side/butt/back. Its aweful:( 

Sarah- you'll hafta find a place with a hole in the table for a belly during massage! I've never had a massage or been to a chiro so its probably something I should have been doing. 

A friend and I were tring to think how to make it possible for a pregnant lady to sun tan her back legs so we decided we must need to cut a hole in a lawn chair to lay our preg belly through the hole! I will be rich with that creation, eh? hahaha.

I am up at 1030 pm waiting for my (2nd attempt) red, white, and blue bundt cake to be done backing so that I can frost it. The first one I didn't like how the red white and blue layers looked and outside was a bit too done. So, here's to hoping since I have to separately mix red and blue batter and layer it in the pan and stuff its a bit more time consuming than normal! I hate when things dont turn perfectly. Grrrrrr! 

Oh, for those who aren;t in USA. Its 4th of July tomorrow, which is our Independence day holiday and our flag is red white and blue so we all wear loads of patriotic red white blue and make all our desserts and stuff those colors for our bbqs. We have the day off work and stuff. Going to a baseball game with the whole family then a big bbq at mom's house. My daughter has a huge, fluffy red white blue tu-tu to wear and is so cute! Now...hope my cake works this time as im on dessert duty and would hate to have to buy a generic tomorrow morning last minute! At least i've got the raspberries, blueberries, and cool whip just in case. Then I can have red white blue fruit dessert of sorts at least. Sorry for rambling, just have lots of fun getting into festivals!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm getting the occasional pain in my lower back as well, right above my pelvis/butt on my spine. OUCH! It's only been a few times after a long day at work if I've come home and collapsed on the bed; it's when I go to get up that it's owie! Once I'm moving it eases off though so not too bad. My hips click SOOOOOOOOO bad sometimes in bed too, mainly when I roll over or something, it's uncomfortable but not really painful, but sheesh it's loud! From what I have read it's all normal though, it's the loosening of ligaments that happens in pregnancy and basically my whole pelvis is getting a bit loose so I need to watch how I hold myself all day long to help it stay straight and not get twisted and sore... 

Another thing mum did for the baby shower was to finish off the valance/drapey thing around the bassinet, so now it looks sooooo cute! It has pale purple around the bottom hem so it suits the (purple) room well too. And she made matching sheets for the bassinet while she was at it! :D
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2482-1.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

lovely Flying!! :cloud9:

Just popped on to wish our American friends a very HAPPY INDEPENDANCE DAY!! :juggle: I hope you all have a lovely day!!! :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your back pain sheryl, i had that really bad too around 20 weeks, try a hot/warm back compress and some massage gel that burns.. if you know what i mean .. something like a tiger balm if anybody has heard of it, it basically has eucalyptus menthol etc and gives you back ache releif when applied and massage as the burning sensation helps a lot !

HAPPY 4TH OF July to our fellow americans !! .. all hail to the red white and blue !!! hope you guys enjoy the 4th of July fireworks etc and have a great time !! xx

Ivfe been to a couple of massages since being pregnant and they always ask you to lay on your side and massage your lower back gently and theyre quite careful with what they do, i do find it a great relief !! so i do recommend a good massage for back ache..

AFM, today we have no plans, its a work day, but dh and me may have a look / walk around mothercare this evening, stretch our legs in the shopping mall :haha: maybe buy a few bits and pieces if we find it fit ! xx

Have a lovely day everyone. x


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh and happy 24 weeks to me ! .. i know im only 23 something.. lol but i like to see my ticker change according to my LMP.. makes me feel closer to the date !


----------



## babyhopes2323

Flying, that bassinet is so cute ! i love the purple colour too.. !! what if its a boy though ? xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 24 weeks Preethi :yipee:


----------



## flyingduster

lol, purple is fine for a boy! Put blues with it and it becomes more 'boyish' anyway. And I really am not at all caught up in 'girl colours' and 'boy colours', especially for babies who *really* don't know the difference at all! We have pink things and blue things, and whatever bub is, it'll be wearing it all as far as I'm concerned! And the kid will have to cope with purple regardless, cos I love it and have far too much purple things! Even the dog is purple... lol!

And YAY for 24 weeks!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

i love purple too actually, and the shade that you have got is light and nice.. thats true.. they wont know the difference !! xx


----------



## Huggles

Happy 24 weeks babyhopes!

Glad you enjoyed your shower and got such lovely presents flying!

I will only be having my shower beginning of October at around 33 weeks. I have various other issues with baby showers because of various things that happened last year which is why i won't have it earlier (don't want to explain those issues). So I still have quite a wait ahead of me!

Sarah, hope the next few days fly by for you.
Sheryl, also hope the next few days fly by for you too so you can finally get to see bubs on wed!

Sorry if i missed anyone.


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles you'll be at 33 weeks before you know it! :hugs:

I wont be having a baby shower this time round. I didn't have one last time either. We got bought a few big things by our parents and because we stayed team yellow, everyone wanted to get us gifts of the girly/boy variety... so we were showered with gifts when Lottie arrived, in exchange for baby cuddles of course :haha:

xxx


----------



## NDH

Huggles, I think 33+ weeks is a much more common time for showers anyway. Anywhere between 30 and 35 weeks would suit me best if I had my choice. But we'll see.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

flying love that your mum made something so special for you, it looks so cute and I agree purple can be boyish and I dont like the whole colour thing too. my boy may end up liking pink, who knows :haha::baby:

NY lol love your invention, you should go on shark tank tv show and get investors!! my message guy was saying he was going to buy one of those things with a hole so he is probably going to wait till I get pregnant....I go every week so Im a great client!!!

well another bfn for me and my temps are so bad like a rollercoaster. I have decided Im out so makes the next few days a little easier....I hate that 'what if'....I had that more last month as my temps stayed quite high. Im fine about it, I do feel that clomid will speed up my chances seeing as I respond quite well....will be interesting to see how I react month 2.

went to see bridesmaids movie yesterday, was really funny! then watch black swan at home....weird movie but nicely filmed.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Huggles, i second what mummy said.. xx you will be at 33 weeks soon, and you will have your shower xx i think it is upto individuals, im having this one on monday because most of the family go on holiday afterward, but my proper shower (not traditional indian) will be later on.. not nowxx

sarah, sorry you got a BFN, i understand your need to not want to wait and hope , but i hope the next cycle brings you luck, and that you end up conceiving in vegas !!xx


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry for the bfn sarah! It will have to happen soon I just know it. I saw black swan in new york and decided I was glad to see it, but didn't want to see it again. 

Flying- adorable bassinet. Is that what will be in your room for a bit, then the crib is in baby's room? I cant decide how i'll arrange sleeping yet. I could just start with the crib right away since its in our room anyways. But may do a bassinet out in the living room in case it falls asleep out there! Love the purple....so cute:) 

Huggles- my shower wont be until im like 35/36 weeks. Very late! I like it that way though so I have lots of time to set house up for the stuff we acquire. 

Love my blue paint in the bedroom, thats a shocker. Lol. 

OFf to dazzle my daughter in her red white and blue for our festivities today. We decorated a very red white blue cake this morning. Lol. Not sure it will be so fun to eat as all our mouths turn colors (didnt really think of that) but Ella enjoyed making it look like fireworks. We will put little sparklers on it when we serve it so that will be neat! I will take bump pics today as my late 24 weeks, and of our fourth of july celebrations. 

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, and happy 24 Preethi!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

ny; yup the bassinet is coming into our room and will be beside the bed (on my side) where a small cupboard is right now (will have to find somewhere for the cupboard, but I'm sure we will... lol!) so bub can be right by our bed. There's no room for the cot in our room, and it's already set up in the nursery anyway!!

I intend to wear the baby a fair bit in a wrap, so if it falls asleep elsewhere it's just as likely to be in a wrap with me so it can just stay there and sleep! lol. The bassinet is just for night time really; when we'll be right there beside it in bed too. :)


----------



## sherylb

I am still back and forth on whether I want to baby wear.

I just got home from shopping with MIL. The intent of the trip was for her to buy me something to wear to the wedding Saturday. However, I got there way before her and walked around JcPenney. I was so disappointed in the selection there for maternity dresses (and clothes in general) that I went down to Bealls and ended up at Motherhood in tears. Ahh hormones. Luckily they weren't very busy there. The cashier asked me if I needed help and I explained to her that I was really disappointed in the selection at the mall and I needed a cocktail dress for a wedding and wasn't sure what that would look like and I was tired and needed to sit down. She was extremely understanding, gave me a belly bar and told me to wait in the dressing room and she would bring me some options. So I sat in the dressing room having my fit for a minute and then came out and she was looking for dresses for me. The first thing she picked out I thought I would look good in but it made me look like a football player in the shoulders b/c it was so poofy. The other 2 dresses were much better. I ended up getting a really cute black and off-white dress for $40. Then I stashed it in the car before MIL saw it. MIL finally got to the mall while I was sitting in the car, my back already hurting from walking around too long. I tried on one of the dresses and explained that the material was wrinkling like crazy and ended up getting 2 tops that were a total of $25 on sale. Then of course she had a $10 off $25 coupon too. Have I mentioned my MIL is very very cheap? LOL. I never told her about the dress I bought before and almost returned it on my way home in anticipation of an argument with DH when he saw the credit card bill. But I brought home Whataburger and told him about my day and he didn't even ask how much the dress was. 

Dress Picture


----------



## NDH

Ny, glad you like the colour! What a nice surprise!

Sarah, sorry you're feeling out, though you aren't yet you know. But even if this isn't your cycle, Vegas will be so much fun!

Sheryl, what a day you had! I'm glad you found a dress even if it was exhausting and emotional. I'm sure the sales lady is used to hormonal pregnant women crying in the store. I've always gotten frustrated shopping for clothes at the best of times so I'm dreading maternity clothes shopping. 

Amy, I love the bassinet - very cute. 

I think I've decided not to get a bassinet or cradle and am thinking of getting a hammock for bubs for the first few months. Not totally decided but leaning towards it. Though I'm undecided if the baby will sleep in our room at first or not. With an adjoining door between our room and he nursery (I sleep on the side right next to the door) it'll almost be like sleeping in our room but hopefully a little easier for DH's sleep to not be interrupted as much. Probably something we'll have to play by ear when the baby is here though.


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl LOVE the dress! I want one for when I get pregnant! what a reasonable price too.


----------



## sherylb

I thought it was a pretty good price. I wish it had been on sale since so much other stuff was but I guess they know if you have a certain occasion you aren't shopping for the sale. I think that is one thing I need to make sure I keep for #2 b/c it has been my most expensive clothes purchase in a long time.


----------



## babyhopes2323

nice dress sheryl, hope everyone is doing ok today !


----------



## Huggles

Nice dress sheryl and glad the lady at mothercare was so lovely and helpful and caring.
btw - what is a belly bar?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!
another low temp and a bfn for me, so waiting for period due thursday. I phoned the clinic to ask if I still need to get the blood test as I think I have to before starting another cycle. I also asked if my Day 1 is Thursday do they do Day 3 testing on Saturday or would it be Friday or Monday. 
will book our flights to vegas on thursday too so something to look forward to! 
hope everyone has a great day :flower:


----------



## Huggles

sorry for the low temps and bfn's sarah :hugs:

hooray for vegas though! :headspin: :drunk: :juggle: :fool:


----------



## sherylb

https://www.nutrabella.com/

On the Belly Bar package it says it's meant to complement prenatal vitamins and supports baby's healthy brain function, health for mom and baby and enhanced immune function. It's kind of like a granola bar. The flavor she gave me was Berry Nutty Cravings.


----------



## Huggles

Sounds yum!


----------



## sherylb

It is good. I can't believe the lady just gave me one. They are over $2 each bar.


----------



## Huggles

That was really sweet of her.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, enjoy your trip and have fun organizing it !!!

so sorry about your BFN, :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Hi lovelies... just popping on hoping you're all okay!! 

Sheryl it sounds like you had a rough day! Nice dress though! :hugs: 

Sarah, sorry for the BFN hun! :flower:


I had a scan today... pics are in my journal... this LINK should take you to the post with the pics in my journal! xxx


----------



## Dew

Hey ladies :hi: I am back :haha: Vacation was great!

It was fun reading all the pages from last week. 

NY and Preethi, congrats on great scans. I love your pictures....they are super adorable and make me want to have my baby soooooon :cloud9:

Preethi, did you already have your Indian traditional baby shower? Wearing/wore Indian clothes? Should be fun!

NY, I would like to see picture of your 4th of July cake :) and am glad you are liking the blue paint on your walls :thumbup:

Flying: congrats on your baby shower...I am loving all the goodies you received and it is really cute what your mom did to baby bassinet...I love such personalized hand made gifts.

Sheryl: sorry you had a crazy day shopping but I love your dress :thumbup: waiting eagerly for your scan tomorrow :happydance:

Mummy, congrats on your new scan too...hope you are doing great :hugs: Lottie looks gorgeous in your new avatar pic :thumbup:

NDH: great news on feeling bub's kicks...exciting times :happydance: hope DH's job problem gets resolved soon too :hugs:

Huggles, Hope that time comes soon when you are completely worry free in pregnancy and enjoying your baby shower. My best wishes are with you :thumbup: 

Sarah: I really don't know what to say to you except that I kind of know what you are going through right now and with all my heart I wish a beautiful pregnancy for you very very soon :hugs: On a separate note, I would love for you to share some of your interior design project pictures with me too. I do take special interest in decorating my house in a cost effective way :) I can only dream of having such creative job as yours :thumbup: also looking forward to see your deck/furniture.

Smile :) :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi dew! How was the vaca? Looks like ou will be ovulating soon? First cycle after HSG!!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Hi dew! How was the vaca? Looks like ou will be ovulating soon? First cycle after HSG!!

Hey there, vaca was great but it was very hot in first half...I feared passing out due to heat a couple of times. Glad it's nice this evening in MN. I am watching America's Got Talent on TV :)

I got smiley yesterday so should be ovulating tomorrow. DH had to catch flight to SFO today evening so we BDed before he left....not sure if he'll be back tomorrow...let's see how this cycle goes :)


----------



## nypage1981

here are some pics !

24 wk bumpy and ella's tu tu!
Ella and her firecracker cake
Sister bumps
Sleepy smurf after baseball game!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1794.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 5









DSCN1805.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 5









DSCN1814.jpg
File size: 67.4 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1933.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dew

Love all the pictures NY! You and your bump is beautiful. Ella did good job decorating the cake and she does seem proud of her work :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Dew, she was very proud.

WHat is SFO? Hope he is back for bab making! I hear ou about the heat. We made the mistake to go to a twins game yesterday for the 4th and we didnt have seats in the shade so sitting htere in the heat on the concrete with no air was hell. We sat and sweat so badly i was feeling really sick too. Oh well, it was an experience!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, and Dew, we have been catching up on america's got talent on our DVR tonight too, so the very moment u said you are watching it, so are we! Funny.


----------



## Dew

SFO San FranciscO :)

We did BD today and yesterday and on CD8 but he said he might be able to come really late tomorrow night like midnight so we'll BD then again otherwise day after tomorrow around noon.


----------



## nypage1981

[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Please give dew bfp!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Please give dew bfp!

Thanks so very much! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Casey Anthony found not guilty!!!!! What!!??? Can you believe it?


----------



## Huggles

dew, glad you had a lovely vacation and welcome back!
If you bd'd the day/night before ov then you should be covered as that's the best time - day of ov is usually already too late. Fx'd this is your month! :dust:

ny lovely pics and awesome bump!


----------



## Dew

A big spike in temps today, wondering if I ovulated already? There was no smiley at 11:30am and 8:30pm on July 4th, yesterday (july 5th) tested positive at 12:00 noon. Surge happens around 8:00am so I might have ovulated anywhere between 8:00pm and this morning. Now wondering if DH should go through the trouble of rescheduling and taking early flight which brings him home at midnight tonight. :shrug: if I ovulated yesterday then we have already covered 2 most fertile days, not sure if BDing tonight at 12:00 will help unless temps are off because I am back home after a long trip.


----------



## NDH

How confusing Dew! And welcome home! Let's hope one of those BD sessions results in a beany and a baby :dust:

ny, lovely bump and I love the pics :)

sheryl, enjoy your scan! Can't wait to see pics and find out what you're having! First glimpse of your LO :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

Dew, i think he doesn't need to reschedule his flights. If you did ov last night/early this morning then even if he gets home this evening it'll be too late. By bd'ing yesterday you covered the most important time so i think you can just relax now and hope for the best. I don't think a session tonight will help anything.

Fx'd! :dust:


----------



## Dew

Thanks Huggles! He is at pacific coast 2 hours behind me so might still be sleeping (5am) once he wakes up I am gonna tell him to take it easy and not reschedule flight.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Mummy, lovely pics !!! bubs is so cute... xxxx

Ny, awesome pics... your bump is nice and firm and big .. i want to look bigger now !! and ella is so cute with that cake glad you guys had fun !!

Dew, FX'D FX'D :pray: for you to get your BFP.... im sure you can bd again when dh gets back.. shouldnt be a problem !!

i havent had my traditional shower yet, i will be having it on monday.. xx

AFM, im awaiting delivery of my cot /bed/ pram etc in an hour.. will defo be baby shopping this weekend which starts tomorrow.. 

Hope everyone is doing ok !


----------



## sarahincanada

hi! havent read the posts but :witch: arrived today, 1 day early! so Im glad she came early if she was coming. So I will be going to the clinic on friday to start another cycle. Keeping positive, so you dont need to reply with hugs :winkwink: Dew welcome back will come and read the posts later :kiss::hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Gorgeous pics NY! Ella is gorgeous! 

Sorry about the :witch: Sarah! :( 

xxxxxx


----------



## sherylb

Dew I think that was it. Hoping your trip didn't mess up your temp somehow. I am trying to force myself to go get the phone to call the doctor about my back pains. I don't think they are normal at this point. :(


----------



## Huggles

sarah - sorry the witch got you. Glad you're being positive though and fx'd round two is the lucky one! Maybe you get a vegas baby!

Sheryl - oh dear, that doesn't sound good. Hope you get hold of the dr soon and that all is fine :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

My DH is getting really concerned b/c it is taking less and less time every day walking/standing before every step becomes painful. Yesterday I had been cleaning for maybe 15 minutes when the pain started. And last night I had it when I was rolling over in bed very carefully.


----------



## Huggles

Maybe you should look into getting a support band - it helps support the weight of the bump and thereby helps the back take less strain. Maybe something like that would help?


----------



## sherylb

I will look into it while I wait for the nurse to call. Can you help me find something like what you are referring to online? That sounds different than a belly band and I think that's the only thing I am aware of.

Like this? https://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/...7&navAction=push&navCount=2&no_new_crumb=true


----------



## Huggles

yes, that is what i am talking about.

Here is an article that describes the benefits of a support belt.

Here is an example of one on Amazon.

But the link you posted looks very much like the right kind of thing.

Here's a pretty high tech crazy looking one.


----------



## Dew

Sheryl, sorry to hear about your recurring back pain. It will be nice to have doctor's opinion on it. I saw CVS link you posted, looks like the support band may help ease the pain. Good luck with your scan today, I am excited to know what you are having, a boy or a girl :)

Sheryl, so you think I already ovulated or is it the temps messing up? I already asked DH to not stress himself about taking flight tonight so now he'll be home tomorrow noon for us to BD again. Hope I am covered well for this cycle. It hurts to see month after month pass by without good news.


----------



## sherylb

That is a very nice rise. I never did any traveling but how long have you been home for?


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> That is a very nice rise. I never did any traveling but how long have you been home for?

I returned yesterday evening and had good sleep in the night. I was temping while away at 6am central time (Smoky Mountains are in Eastern time zone). In fact non-basal digital thermometer read 97.80 which is even bigger rise. Thanks!

I am bookmarking Amazon site and CVS site for support bands. I already have a backache problem so will probably need them during my pregnancy. Thanks Huggles for the links.

This one is top rated and cheaper too...

https://www.amazon.com/Prenatal-Cradle-Mini-Medium-181-225/dp/B000I5UASY/ref=zg_bs_13106321_5


----------



## sherylb

I think I am going to find this one at Motherhood locally. This stupid back thing is going to drive me crazy if I don't find something today.

https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=922000113&MasterCategory_Id=MC32


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I think I am going to find this one at Motherhood locally. This stupid back thing is going to drive me crazy if I don't find something today.
> 
> https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=922000113&MasterCategory_Id=MC32

Looks great! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sherylb

FYI the motherhood one is fantastic. I felt instant relief when I put it on. Not wearing the top belt but I am sure I will soon enough.

I also got in the bear sleeper I ordered on Ebay today. I keep holding it up and about passing out thinking about a baby that small.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi everyone, 

my stuff has finally been delivered, and here are the pics of the dresser, car seat, cot bed and a couple of the house.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0509.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 7









DSCF0511.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7









DSCF0512.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 7









DSCF0513.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7









DSCF0514.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyhopes2323

dh on the couch lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0515.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sherylb

So cute Preethi!! You have the bears on the furniture. Are you going to have bear bedding (like I am) too?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yup :thumbsup: this is the precious bear cotbed set so we will be getting matching bedwear, ,dh had his concerns with this one though because he does not think it is girly enough for a girl, and i had to explain that bears dont really have a gender when it comes to toys and bedding, as long as its cute and not too male looking, im sure i can match it with a separate pink bedding !

good luck for your scan, i hope its the gender you want. xxxxxx


----------



## Huggles

nice pics babyhopes :thumbup:

Sheryl - really glad you found instant relief with that belt - hope you it helps you in the days/weeks to come.


----------



## Dew

Very nice baby furniture Preethi :) I love cute bear on dresser and crib :thumbup: Your house is beautiful too, quite spacious. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Sheryl, glad you found relief for backache :thumbup: What time is your appointment today?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! man its hot here today :wacko:

mummy love the new scan photos! any feelings on gender yet? Im sure everyone is predicting. I briefly read about your experience....that would be worrying! :hugs:

NY love the photos....amazing cake, cute clothes and love the bump too :thumbup:

preethi love the purchases! so cute!! cant wait to see the room set up. :cloud9:

huggles thanks for the warm messages, I appreciate them :kiss:

dew welcome back! thats a good rise so I also think you've ovulated and its the BDing before they say matters, so you have done good! FXd, we need a bfp in here, if you get one it will cheer me on till I get mine. Im hoping you felt relaxed on vacation and that along with the hsg clean out will result in a BFP. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I also hope this 2WW goes a bit better than the last for you :hugs: for me, taking that week off after ovulation really helped....it was weird but by the last week of the 2WW the first 2 weeks seemed ages ago and it had somehow reduced the intensity almost like I had forgotten I was TTCing, does that make sense???. so I highly recommend taking this week off and not thinking about your TTCing and dont research anything. this is the week that the magic needs to happen so try to calm and relax your mind! Im so glad we are opposite cycles as then one of us is in the boring stage when the other is in the stressful :hugs:

I also could not believe casey anthony was not convicted.....I guess its because there was no real evidence which is too bad. but their defense makes no sense....if she had drowned in the pool then casey would not have gone out partying for a month, she would have been devestated. I thought those photos, the lying and the smell in the car would have gotten her at least manslaughter. I wondered if the dad might sue her for claiming he knew and disposed of the body, she will have some explaining to do to him! she probably didnt think she was getting out and now she is and has to live with what she claimed. who knows if he molested her or not, but I wouldnt put it past the defense to have made it all up and they won. She is going to be very rich too, I wonder who will get the exclusive first interview now oprah is not on!


I also watched Americas got Talent! I dont think theres as many good acts as last year, Im not wowed by any of the singers are you? last year I loved that Jackie Evancho and I liked quite a few of the acts. That frank sinatra sounding guy with the dreadlocks is so sweet and you dont expect that voice, but I thought his song was boring last night. My favourite was those weird gnome things!!! wth is that about!!!! its on tonight too so I will be watching it.

going on friday for CD3 ultrasound and bloods, wont be long till Im trying again! Im soooo tempted to do an IUI this month for extra chances as Id really love to give birth before my sister in laws big wedding rather than be heavily pregnant during it (its going to be a big event). but I dont think I will be able to persuade hubby to do that yet. I am going to ask at the clinic if we still get to BD before and after the IUI, as if we are allowed to I could convince my hubby if we get pregnant we wouldnt know which sperm it was from and so can still imagine it was from love making!!!

Im also going to ask them at the clinic if they can test my CM to see if its too thick. will also want some LP tests but cant do that this month as I will be in vegas. everything seems to be great with our tests and I reacted well to the clomid and lining was perfect, so not many other things to test. I think its just a matter of time....hubby is convinced 4 tries with 3/4 follicles equals a year of trying and it will happen during that time. I wish I had his confidence!


----------



## nypage1981

Big thumbs down for the witch, Sarah. At least she is early and not late. Time to get to vegas, baby! 

Dew- Liking the rise.....I hope it means a good ovulation, and hope you caught it also. Now, stay up there temps!

Sheryl- try the support band, hope it works. I have AWEFUL back pain lately this week at work. Im limping and feel about 100 years old. Its also come with knee pain? No idea why. 

Preethi thanks! You wont get as big as me, being yoru first. I wish I was SMALLER. by like 50 times. Im so scared about my hugenenss and my shortness. :(

Mummy, huggles, ndh, flying- hi all!


----------



## NDH

Sheryl, glad the support belt is working. Is I tback pain or pelvis pain? I just hope you don't end up with SPD. Also I didn't see an update about your scan (wait I'm trying to do the time conversion I think you've probably just had it but I can't remember how many hours to change ATM) but I see only one gender badge so I'm assuming you're having a little girl?!

Preethi - I love your furniture! Tell your DH that you can girlify the room and the furniture can be stored away when it's not needed by your daughter if you have another child later. It's furniture that will work really well for boys or girls as teddy bears are just cute and not gender specific. I also love how your hubby is sitting on the gough waging at us lol.

Sarah, sorry about AF but I can't wait for news and pics of Vegas! If you do have an IUI this cycle, I know of no reason why you can't BD before and after as well. Everyone I know has BDd at least twice in addition to the IUI so yep, you'd never know whether it was the IUI or the BD that did it if you conceive on IUI cycle. Good luck whatever you decide. 

I really hope both you and Dew get pregnant this cycle before everyone moves off to third tri so we can all be pregnant together for a couple of months at least.

:dust::dust::dust: 

Preethi,


----------



## NDH

Hmm not sure why there's a stray Preethi at the end of my post but I can't edit it out so please ignore it lol.


----------



## Dew

Sheryl, just came here to see if you got the news for us...looking at your signature, it seems like you are having a *girl* :thumbup: I remember very first time when you came up with that name, it just sounded perfect and has ever since looked so beautiful...I am very happy for you....congrats! Come online and tell us more about the scan...hope everything else looks great too! :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Sonogram Pictures!!

Sonogram was great! They are going to upload my video for me and I will have to share it when I get it. The sonographer/owner made me laugh SO hard it looks like the baby is bouncing a lot during the first part. The baby flipped it's head from my left to my right and flipped from front facing to back facing during the sonogram so we got good pics from all angles. And yes -- we are most definitely team pink!!


----------



## NDH

Yay congrats Sheryl on a beautiful baby girl! I'm only on my phone so I can't see the pics well, but they are lovely.

Now we have two of each so far!


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- Im not on the last page yet, but always forget stuff!~ 

Preethi- SO cute! I love your things you've bought. You must be so excited to have gotten so far! Love the couch also. Very comfy looking. 

mummy- thanks! I read your story and saw your scan pics. So sweet and im sure glad the baby has got the chambers of the heart that are needed. Too bad Lottie couldnt be in there that is really too bad. Guess next time its finding a babysitter for big sister! :) Do you get any more scans? Mine are done for the doctor at 20 weeks so its just my elective ones. 

Sarah- I was at work and we all stopped what we were doing to watch the Casey anthony announcement and Im just super mad about it. I am a mom and there is NO way no matter how high I could be or whatever that I would see my baby in the pool floating and NOT call 911 immediately. I dont care if you knew for sure she was dead, a mom's instinct is the same. Call 911 and save my child. So thats bull shit. That and the fact that she dumped the body even if she didn't kill her is enough for her to be guilty for me. I am sick over that whole thing but I know her life is ruined forever. like you say, she has a lot to deal with now. I guess some entertainment company has already offered her for a deal- movie i guess? Idk, caught part of a story on tv but not sure. 

I am watching So You Think You Can Dance tonight and DVRing America's got Talent! Lol. Those gnomes are the strangest thing i've seen in a while. Not sure whats going on there. Cant wait to start watching tonight's show on my DVR in a bit! 

I am also glad you and Dew are on different times of your cycle. Really helps us to cheer you both on at different times. 

Huggles- HAPPY 20 WEEKS!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats sheryl! I just saw the last page on here....

Did they see that the brain, spine, heart, kidneys, bowels, everythign looked good?


----------



## sherylb

I don't remember specifically but I know he looked at a bunch of stuff and everything was good.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH thanks for the info on the IUI, I dont think I can persuade hubby to try it this month but I will ask about it and get all the facts. Im travelling to vegas the first week of the 2WW and I worry a little about travelling during that delicate time but Im sure loads of people do it. I just wonder if I should save the IUI to a month where I can rest after. but a big part of me thinks hmmmm its $350, I dont have that many months left, lets go for it. LOL next month I will be doing IVF the rate Im going :rofl:


----------



## flyingduster

omg, Sheryl; CONGRATS on being team PINK! :D :D loved the pics too! :)


I LOVE the furniture Preethi, it's all so cute!!! And being gender-neutral means it'll be soooo much easier when if you have another bub later, OR if you re-sell it! If it was too gender-biased I know the likes of me would never buy it cos we don't know what gender we're having! And besides, teddies are just adorable! lol.


Sarah, the witch sucks, but I'm so glad you're still so positive! And with the next round coming along so well it sorta distracts from it being bad too much! lol.


Ny, I love the photos! :D


Huggles! omg! Half way already girl! WELL DONE! :D I know you won't really be celebrating so great until bub is wriggling and crying in your arms; fit and healthy and thriving... But half way is still a great milestone to reach! :hugs:


Dew, it does look like you might have O'd already, but you covered it well so FX for you now!!!


AFM, there's not much happening really. I'm keeping busy at work, I have a dog show the next couple of weekends, and then the weekend after (23rd) I have my monthly midwife appointment... What's scary is that it'll be my last monthly visit, and from then onwards we go to fortnightly visits as the weeks count down!!!!!! I'm 26 weeks tomorrow! Counting down now to getting closer to single-digits to go... eep! And third trimester is only one week away now too! Baby is kicking about all the time now, hubby has felt a fair few kicks now too so he's really happy! I suspect baby might have moved into a head-down position already (it's supposed to any time now) cos all the kicks I tend to get are up high; nearly getting me in the ribs now! There's movement down low, but not the solid kicking... I hope it's moved head-down anyway, I really don't want to have to worry about a breach bub! My friend, due any day now, still has her wee girl sitting breech (bum down) so she's likely to have to have a c-section to get her out. 

Oh, and mum dropped off 'her' rocking chair the other day too! I'll get a photo of it in the daylight sometime, it's not anything amazing but it's a chair that *I* was breast-fed in by mum, as well as all my siblings, and it's a chair I've grown up around. The back and base of it are made of leather my mum put designs on, and it says "mum's chair" on it...! The way that I broke the news to mum about being pregnant was telling her that I wanted her rocking chair for my birthday (in september) and she guessed immediately _why_ I'd want it. So basically it may not be worth a lot in $$, it's worth a whole lot of sentimental value and I soooo can't wait to rock my baby in my arms on it like my mum rocked me... :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Mummy, just read your story, glad everything is ok and that they found the four chambers of the heart :hugs:

Sheryl, welcome to team :pink: im glad for you !! yay another girl on the thread ! xx

NDH, thanks for the advice on the furniture, this cot bed can be used for the baby until she is 5 years old, it can be converted from the crib so its a huge saver and its useful. Ny/NDH/Sarah, there wont be another room !! that room with the crib was ours... i live in a one bed apt now.. lol so short on space !! we will have to see how things work out soon..

Huggles, Happy 20 weeks !! xx

I dont know what you guys are talking about Re: casey anthony, probably havent heard it in this part of the world... 

Flying, happy 26 weeks for tomorrow.,.yay you are so close and one week away from Third tri.., yay !!! and so cute about the rocking chair.. xx im going gender neutral with the stuff because yes i could use it for another baby, secondly, i have warmed to the idea of a girl because i have no choice, but at the same time i dont like girly pinky things lol..


Hope everyone is doing ok, im sorry if i missed anything out, but i doubt it..


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh dew, so excited about the temp rise !! i hope it means you have the BFP !! xxxx

Sarah, sorry about your back, but im glad you are going for massages every week., that should help.. it did help me tons !! i got heating packs for my back as well which helped loads ..


----------



## Huggles

Lovely scan pics sheryl and yay for team pink!

I'm sure there was a whole lot more i wanted to say but i've completely forgotten :dohh:

Saw my tummy jiggle from baby kicks yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## MummyCat

Sheryl, Super dooper chuffed for you my love!! so very pleased you finally got to see your little princess... Mummy's intuition was right! :dance: Congrats on team :pink: hun! 

Sarah thanks hun... No feelings gender wise! I'm really clueless this time!! I guess tha makes it more exciting! 

Nikki... thanks hun, yeah a babysiter would probably have been best, but she was fine in the scan before so we thought it would all be okay! The sonographer was completely fine with Lottie... it was me that was getting stressed! :rofl: Mostly because they were struggling to find what they needed and Lottie kept wanting to be as close to me as possible, which is tough when I'm being examined. 

Preethi, thanks hun and I love the pics of the baby items and house! Thanks for sharing!

Huggles.... happy 20 weeks hun! :flower:

Dew... super excited for you this cycle... hoping those temps behave and that egg implants!!! :hugs:

:hi: to everyone... hope you're all okay!! xx


----------



## Dew

Mummy, felt I was missing important info on your scan so went to read your pregnancy journal. I am really glad that finally everything showed well in the scan...no one wants that kind of scare :hugs: I also saw your bump pics, it's beautiful and dear Lottie is gorgeous in all the pics :kiss: My friend who is pregnant with her second baby girl also had slightly tough time shifting her 3 year old daughter from her old room and crib to new room and big bed...her daughter loves me and used to tell me 'I don't want a big bed, I want to sleep in my small bed' luckily that time me and DH were also buying a new bigger/king size bed so I kept telling her how excited I was to sleep on my new bed to influence her. finally, one night after we had dinner at their place, me and my friend helped her sleep on her new bed....the trick was to let her put all her stuffed toys on the bed so she felt she is not alone and all her friends could now sleep with her in the same bed. We took few pictures too of her first time ever sleeping in new bed...she is so cute :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for seeing your tummy move huggles !!


----------



## sherylb

I forgot to mention -- the baby was measuring 7 days behind on 2 things he measured but there is a 7 day difference in the ovulation dates using LMP and actual so I am not concerned in the slightest. Of course I didn't think about this until I got home and then it made perfect sense. The crown to rump was 7" though and average is 7" so she is a long baby. They uploaded my video last night for me. Here is the link:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34584466/sbehr.m4v


----------



## Huggles

the link doesn't work for me :(


----------



## sherylb

Aw crap. I just copied what it said to. 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34584466/sbehr.m4v

It might still be uploading to their side.

Here is the link where it's originally uploaded. I know it works. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/27563675/sbehr.m4v

I didn't realize it has sound too!


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls! 

Sarah- I, of course, being so impatient would love you to do IUI this cycle:) Then IVF next cycle. Hhahahaha. kidding!

I get a day off today. I need it so bad. I am exhausted from work. Completely at the end of my pregnant rope! 

Dew- thats cute that she brought all her animals in bed. My daughter I dont even know how she has room in her bed to sleep. She sleeps the top of a dorm style bunk(we just took the bottom part out so its like a loft bed) and its railinged in. So her whole bed is full of pillow pets, animals, dolls. Its a crazy mess! 

Huggles- ya for seeing wiggles! Mine is getting more visible as well looking like alien baby sometimes! 

Preethi- I never heard, did you start with feeling the movement now?


----------



## Huggles

argh, i still can't view it. The first link you put says it can't find it, and the second one says i don't have hte necessary software to view it. I tried downloading some software but it sitll doesn't work. Will see if maybe it works at home.


----------



## sherylb

I didn't think I downloaded any software to see it? I may be wrong though.


----------



## Huggles

Just out of interest, are you using a apple mac or a pc running Windows?


----------



## Huggles

I went to their FAQ page and dowloaded the dropbox software and created an account and i think it's working now :)


----------



## Huggles

or maybe not, i don't know :shrug:


----------



## sherylb

My aunt said the link with the 2 at the beginning worked for her. It took a second to pop up. The first few seconds don't have the wand to belly.

On the due date the system calculated it's 11/24/11 which was my original date based on ovulation. :cloud9:


----------



## Dew

Sheryl, congrats again! :flower:

Sarah, if I don't get pregnant in next 3 cycles, we'll probably go for IUI too...BTW this is DH's plan, not mine :) I still would want to try naturally until November. Since you are trying Clomid, I would suggest going for IUI too this cycle, also because I know you can afford it. :thumbup: I am gonna be praying for your BFP either ways.

Hey, I used softcups this time, I don't think they will assist in conception except that I could move from one position to another without fear of spilling. They are easy to use and once inside I don't feel it at all.

I definitely ovulated on CD11 as there was another rise in temps today morning. DH took red eye flight from California and reached early this morning so we BDed again although it won't make any difference now. :dohh:

Preethi, you may read about Casey Anthony a 25 year old mom who killed her 2-3 year old (very cute and pretty) daughter and is now acquitted of murder because of lack of evidence against her :( here... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Caylee_Anthony

Unfortunately, she is gonna be very rich soon by making TV appearances (interviews, movies, reality shows etc) and may even write a book :(


----------



## Dew

Do you guys want to predict gender for Mummy and Flying's baby...just for fun??


----------



## nypage1981

oooooh yes! 

Mummycat- girl

Flying- boy.


----------



## Dew

Hmm I need time to think :) how about NDH?


----------



## babyhopes2323

sheryl, the link does not work for me either !

Ny, you havent heard anything yet about my movement because i havent felt anything yet and im starting to get annoyed. there this this other girl in someones journal i follow who threw me a pity party today saying.. "oh poor you cant believe you cant feel movement yet.." yeah like thats all i need right now a pity party from people because every one else is feeling movement and they cant believe that i cant feel movement yet !! arrggghh it gets irritating at times.. im really happy for people who do feel it because i can imagine their happiness, but then when they start pitying you, you feel worse its like their rubbing it in ! lol must be my hormones, but ive resorted to accepting that i wont feel movement and dealing with it. lol

thanks for the article dew, that is awful !! how horrible, i cant imagine someone doing that to their daughter !


Gender prediction : flying - boy 
mummy - girl !!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, if I don't get pregnant in next 3 cycles, we'll probably go for IUI too...BTW this is DH's plan, not mine :) I still would want to try naturally until November. Since you are trying Clomid, I would suggest going for IUI too this cycle, also because I know you can afford it. :thumbup: I am gonna be praying for your BFP either ways.

hi! I actually talked to my hubby last night and at first he was 'no' and then with my feminine powers by the end he was 'yes we can ask them about it tomorrow' :happydance::haha: I told him look Im on clomid anyway, why not have that extra help now and we can still have intercourse around ovulation as well. We will check that the total price is $350 (plus $160 for clomid and trigger shot) and if you need to do extra testing in the LP we cant due to our trip. I was also just thinking I should start IUI earlier than planned so we can get more tries at that before IVF. hubby doesnt want to pay for IVF so thats another good reason to start IUI now I will tell him!!

Im hoping you dont need to get to IUI! but as the months go by Im fine with any added help as I just want to get pregnant and Im 39 in October :growlmad: If I didnt have my 40th bday looming next year I would probably be more relaxed. We should have started trying sooner but we werent ready and you worry you will be one of the ones to get pregnant easily. At least you have lots of time, even though Im sure that doesnt help you feel any better :hugs:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; a sperm met your egg a few days ago [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## babyhopes2323

sounds perfect sarah, glad dh was ok with you trying IUI now, i understand your concerns about your birthday coming up and am desperate for you to fall pregnant soon.. xx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> "oh poor you cant believe you cant feel movement yet.."

 :grr:

Im predicting:
mummy: boy
flying: boy
ndh: girl
:baby:


----------



## sarahincanada

I just came up with another reason to try IUI now:
they will only keep me on clomid a certain amount of months as it can thin out your lining, so might as well do IUI during those months, and then if I have to move to more expensive injectables I can but at least I gave clomid a good try.

Im good at convincing myself :haha: and if I tell hubby that injectables are more expensive he will probably jump at doing clomid with iui (he is very careful with money, i am not, luckily I earn more than him so spend what I want!!)

sorry will stop blabbering about IUI now, its just sometimes I dont feel I have much to talk about on this thread as Im clueless about baby stuff, so will just keep blabbering on!!


----------



## sherylb

They both work for me now. The play bar pops up by itself and then after a second the video part appears.


----------



## sherylb

I fully support you doing IUI now.  I don't see any reason for you to prolong it longer than you have to if you can afford it. IVF is way way more expensive than each IUI and you aren't guaranteed to be successful the first time with IVF.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> They both work for me now. The play bar pops up by itself and then after a second the video part appears.

the second link works for me, Im on a mac. how amazing! :cloud9: were you ecstatic when they said it was a girl?


----------



## sherylb

I thought it was funnier that everyone else thought it was a boy. Did you hear the audio around that part? Everyone else that was with me was sure it was a boy and then you hear me quietly say "Is it a girl?"


----------



## Huggles

i'm wondering if it maybe only plays on macs? That's why i asked what sheryl was using, so i'm interested to hear that you (sarah) are on a mac. Cos it won't work for me on windows (pc).


----------



## sherylb

I am on windows. I haven't tried in internet explorer though. I run google chrome now.


----------



## sherylb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vLkFt6Xoz4

Here is the first part on youtube.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I think your reasoning to go for IUI makes sense...
clomid + IUI = good combination --> BFP :thumbup: 
Cost: IUI <<< IVF
Will be awesome to have BFP before your birthday!!!

Good luck and thanks so much for your prayers for me :hugs:

Here are my predictions:

Mummy and Flying will have same gender baby :happydance: most probably girl (although I want a boy for Mummy since she already has a girl) 
NDH will have a boy :happydance:

Can't wait to see who wins :winkwink:


----------



## sherylb

I am trying to upload the entire scan on youtube. Hopefully it won't error b/c it's longer than they say is allowed.


----------



## MummyCat

Dew said:


> Mummy, felt I was missing important info on your scan so went to read your pregnancy journal. I am really glad that finally everything showed well in the scan...no one wants that kind of scare :hugs: I also saw your bump pics, it's beautiful and dear Lottie is gorgeous in all the pics :kiss: My friend who is pregnant with her second baby girl also had slightly tough time shifting her 3 year old daughter from her old room and crib to new room and big bed...her daughter loves me and used to tell me 'I don't want a big bed, I want to sleep in my small bed' luckily that time me and DH were also buying a new bigger/king size bed so I kept telling her how excited I was to sleep on my new bed to influence her. finally, one night after we had dinner at their place, me and my friend helped her sleep on her new bed....the trick was to let her put all her stuffed toys on the bed so she felt she is not alone and all her friends could now sleep with her in the same bed. We took few pictures too of her first time ever sleeping in new bed...she is so cute :)

Thank you sweetheart!! :cloud9: and you are so lovely to help your friend's daughter like that! What a fab Mum you'll make!!! :hugs:

Sheryl, I could access your last link in the post where you put up the links (I've not watched it yet as my internet is VERY slow and it's bufferring at the moment!) :haha: But looking forward to seeing it all!

Sarah.. I think IUI is a fab move and I think you shoudl keep on posting and telling us what's going on with you! I have very little to say on baby related stuff.... as I have nothing to buy and my main points to write about are what Lottie's up to as I'm so busy with her I often forget I'm pregnant! 

Except when baby kicks me. Preethi... we're about the same in gestation... and I wanted to tell you that I don't ALWAYS feel baby... but if I drink a cold glass of water and lie flat on my back that generally gets a kick out of baby! It could be that your little lady is being an angel child and not beating her Mummy up yet... or... she could be kicking, but into your back or bladder and perhaps you don't feel those as those are hard to pick up! :hugs:

Just ignore people that bug you babe! Tell them you don't need their pity! :D We know she's growing perfectly from your scans and before long she'll be battering you awake at 11pm when you're trying desperately to sleep :haha:

YEY for the gender guess! :D Thanks Dew for suggesting that! :D 
I'm going to stick my neck out and say I think I'll be team :blue: 
Flying :blue: and NDH :pink:

Someone is bound to be right! :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Sheryl...this link is the one that works for me... https://dl.dropbox.com/u/27563675/sbehr.m4v

But it's still loading! (Like I said... really really rubbish internet!)


----------



## sherylb

That is on the sonogram company's account. That's why I have a second where I copied it to mine so it won't be deleted. The youtube is probably a good idea anyway now that I can do it.

Oh! And I will be able to watch it on my android cell phone whenever i want.


----------



## MummyCat

a very special keepsake hun! :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

hahaha, everyone thinks I'm having a boy (except Dew, and that's only a possible...!) but here I am, still, thinking it's a girl! lol! 
Mummy and NDH, I think you'll both have boys... heh.


The companys version of the sonogram worked fine for me on a PC (ie windows, using google chrome....) but youtube probably is easier!!! lol.


Sarah, IUI is excting! Don't worry about rambling on about it, I love hearing about it all!!! It's sorta neat still keeping in touch with the TTC aspect still too; reminds me not to take advantage of being preg already! (Not that I think I do... but ya know?)


Preethi; ignore those guys throwing pity parties! I think that's rather horrible really... but anyway, they probably mean well and don't want to upset you!!! I read a blog the other day about a women who didn't really feel anything either, but when she balanced the tv remote control on her belly; it was getting wobbled about at times by kicks she wasn't feeling! So don't forget to *watch* your belly as well as feel it; it might just be the placenta is blocking the *feeling*!!! 


26 weeks today! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Sheryl... I can't believe the guy has 6 kids! Hubby and I went :shock: wow.. he does like to get 'busy' all the time! :haha:

What a lovely experience for you, hubby and family!! 

Flying... Most of us could be very wrong... Mummy's intuition is usually right! :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Did you catch the part about how with their last baby she ovulated like 6 days early so they had a girl? LOL. Thought that was great. I'm sure most people don't read up on timing intercourse but we had a discussion about it in front of my family and in-laws.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sheryl, cute video.. :cloud9:

mummy, you are so cute trying to make me feel better about the kicks, i know we are same in gestation i thought i saw belly move last night actually but i just dont want to admit it incase i felt like i was seeing things !! :kiss:

Happy 26 weeks flying :woohoo: only one more week to third tri, cant believe time is flying by..thanks for the advice, im sure its the placenta or my hard abdominal muscles as my doctor says..

sarah, i cant wait for you to start IUI either !! and ou can go on rambling about it because it is interesting and we all just want you to get pregnant.

FX'D for you and dew... dew hope youre temps stay up...

hope everyones doing well, dh and me just did some shopping today, bought a bath tub set and box for storing baby bath stuff, and all the bedding stuff, bumper, quilt etc.. we also got the rug for underneath the dresser and a few other things.. i dont want to unwrap everything now as theyre all in bags and i still feel its too early to open them all, but they are matching to my bear collection bed set so i will taker pics in a couple of months when i set it all up !


----------



## sherylb

Aren't you glad that you have had scans to tell you about your placenta though? You would have been a lot more stressed out if you didn't know that.


----------



## MummyCat

sherylb said:


> Did you catch the part about how with their last baby she ovulated like 6 days early so they had a girl? LOL. Thought that was great. I'm sure most people don't read up on timing intercourse but we had a discussion about it in front of my family and in-laws.

Oh yeah, I heard that... he said God had other plans for him and Wife ovulated early :rofl: bless him! I was amazed how open you were... cos I'm not sure I could have even mentioned the word intercourse in front of my MIL... she obviously knows how babies are made :haha: but still... it was lovely to hear you and your family so open about it all! :D



babyhopes2323 said:


> mummy, you are so cute trying to make me feel better about the kicks, i know we are same in gestation i thought i saw belly move last night actually but i just dont want to admit it incase i felt like i was seeing things !! :kiss:
> 
> hope everyones doing well, dh and me just did some shopping today, bought a bath tub set and box for storing baby bath stuff, and all the bedding stuff, bumper, quilt etc.. we also got the rug for underneath the dresser and a few other things.. i dont want to unwrap everything now as theyre all in bags and i still feel its too early to open them all, but they are matching to my bear collection bed set so i will taker pics in a couple of months when i set it all up !

:kiss: you're welcome sweetie pie!! you should try the cold water and lie on back thing.. :D Or get in the bath and gather some water in a jug/glass and pour it over your tummy! :haha: that always works for me! 

Fab for the buying more stuff! Yey!! :yipee: looking forward to seeing the pics! xxx


----------



## sherylb

I consider myself lucky that I didn't say something ridiculously stupid. Though MIL wasn't in my line of sight at the time so I didn't think about it.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sheryl, problem is my doc does not believe it is the placenta. whenever i mention that the movement issue could be due to the placenta she disagrees, she said its normal and she has patients who havent felt anything at 25 26 weeks.. she said something about tough abdominal muscles and it being my first baby.. and she said that baby is active on scan so nothing to worry about.., thats why im saying that its these scans that keep me sane. atleast i know it is active in there even if i cant feel it..

it just gets annoying when people try to rub it in or pity you all the time you know.. 

thanks mummy, i will try the cold drink thing and i have.. with ice cold coke etc but no luck.. maybe very very very vague tiny fluttering but nothing close to a kick.. the odd fluttering i probably feel once in 10 days or something.. its the loud HB on doppler that makes me feel better too ! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: @ Sheryl! :) 

Preethi... you know little one is fine and you're right... that's all that matters! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

I can't wait to get on the computer and watch your video Sheryl (just on my iPod half the time as my laptop is acting up but DH just got a new computer so I can finally have my Mac back after 3 years... Lol.

Preethi, don't worry about what everyone says - I reckon pregnancy is like a baby's development and it's different for everyone. You'll always find women whose babies roll over or crawl or stand before others and they try to make you feel bad that yours hasn't yet. But all my Reading has said it's perfectly normal, especially for a first timer, not to feel anything until at least 24 weeks or more. Usually it's because the mom simply does t recognise what she's feeling (and as you've mentioned thinking you've felt "something" a couple of times, that could possibly be the case for you, and you're just being very good about not getting your hopes up if it isn't). But the. There are also women who didn't know they were pregnant until they gave birth, and I've known a couple of seasoned moms who went into labour with a surprise baby - and if they'd felt kicks it certainly wouldn't have been a surprise. So I'd say that means it can happen that occasionally you can feel nothing... 

But I do hope your little lady makes herself known when she's good and ready :)

Sarah, glad you convinced hubby about the IUI. Since you're on a mission to have a baby before you're 40 I definitely think it can't hurt. And the more tries you have with IUI (though I hope you only need one) then the less chance you'll need IVF.

Dew, I hope you don't need to try IUI because you get pregnant in the next three months, but I think it's good to have a timeline of when you'll get IUI to keep yourself positive. And often it seems just having a backup plan means it never gets needed.

Hmm I can't remember any other specific things I was going to mention. Is anyone keeping a record of everyone's guesses? I think it's a fun idea and it'll be interesting to see if anyone is right for all three.

I'm obviously saying :blue: for myself (though lately have been second guessing that. Not because I've been getting girl vibes but because I found out my mom was also dead certain I was a boy her whole pregnancy and actually told the doctors they were wrong about me being a girl when I was born).
I've been trying to type :pink: but can't put it next to a name, so I'm actually going to say that Mummy and Flying are both on team :blue: too. If one of us is having a girl it's probably me but I'm keeping my guess boy.


----------



## nypage1981

I havent gotten to last page yet, but again, i forget so here goes my 30 posts...LOL.

Anyways, NDH I have a feeling about now- I think boy. 

so 
Mummy- girl
Flying- boy
NDH- boy


Preethi- I wont tell you how sorry I am for you! Lets try and think of ways to force you to feel movement...have you tried laying on yoru tummy for a while? Even if uncomfortable, I remember at the beginning I could only feel him then...Oh well, theres no way you'll make it 40 weeks without ever feeling her so just hang in there! 

Sarah- I so agree with you trying to talk him into IUI. I want you to go for it. The cost is a good point too. So you may as well give clomid a little boost and be doing all that you can. Def check on that extra testing though as you couldnt do it this cycle if you need more testing. 

k, now i'll go finish reading the last 2 pages. Hah


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl great video! 

I had gotten a video at my 3d one but not with audio of all of us, they put music on it! Its 45 min long though so I wont post that one. 

Sarah- yea, I like to hear all about the TTC stuff too because for sure I was there and sometimes forget how hard i worked to get here. So its nice to remember that and appreciate where im at. Even when im mad about not having a baby room. Lol.


----------



## sherylb

I just did a really good amount of clearance clothes shopping at Babies r Us. I got a pink crib sheet and one of those recyclable bags full of clothes for $114. I got mostly 6-9 and 9-12 figuring that my shower guests would primarily eye the itty bitty clothes.


----------



## NDH

Good bargains Sheryl! Good idea too about getting bigger sizes an everyone always seems to buy tiny ones (I always try to buy bigger sizes), and even if you don't get many all you need for the first couple months anyway are some onesies/bodysuits that can be picked up inexpensively, swaddling clothes and a couple outfits for going out in.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah and the weather will be cooler so I won't mind them staying in sleep and plays. I did get a really cute pair of simple pants that are 0-3 but nothing from BrUs in newborn. I have gotten some sleepers/sleep and plays from ebay in newborn.


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, you are so kind , i do understand what you mean and i know there is a possibility that shes just being calm or there is some other driving force which is stopping me from feeling her, could be something within my tummy,. but thanks a ton for support :hugs:

Ny, i wont lay on my tummy, i feel like im squishing bump.. side laying is the best youre gonna get to do ! xxx

Hope everyone is feeling fine and looking forward to the weekend.. xxx my antenatal classes start a week from monday and my baby shower is on monday so looking forward to both !! 

sarah, have you booked an appointment with the FS to talk about IUI as your dh agreed? do let us know, im dying to hear. xx

dew, how are your temps today ?


----------



## Huggles

re gender guesses - i have absolutely no idea for anyone, sorry :shrug:

re movement - i feel the most movement when i lie on my back, but i also usually wake up lying on my tummy and baby kicks a fair bit then too. I almost never feel anythign when lying on my side. Other times that result in lots of movement are when i eat - this baby is definitely ours, he loves food LoL.

sarah - good luck for the IUI if you do decide to go for it :dust:

sorry if i've forgotten anyone.


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi cant believe you and your shopping spree!! Cant wait to see the rest of the stuff you bought. I, now, feel really really behind. Lol. I guess since we are doing construction and my rooms are still all over the place, i haven't wanted to buy anything since I dont know where to put it away right now. I have tons of clothes, but im good at clothes shopping. Now I need necessities! 

Hope everyone else is well today. Im back to work. Blech. I will be secretly happy when they dont have very many hours for me again. Usually I work once or twice a week oddly so this summer has been a lot more working for me, and im exhausted over it! Yesterday was my only day off and of course, it was the only yucky day of the week!


----------



## Dew

Hope everyone is doing great today! I have invited some friends over for dinner tonight and then again another set of friends for lunch on Sunday so keeping myself occupied :) 

Preethi, temps today were lower than yesterday but still high enough, FF confirmed ovulation on CD11, beyond this temps will stay above coverline until AF visits so nothing exciting about it anymore...

TMI, today morning I got a thick glob of very clear only slightly stretchy mucous on TP...it's almost like eggwhite but thicker and not so stretchy. Well, whatever!! :)

Have a great weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

just got back from mu FS appointment, it was for 9:15am so I left my house at 7:30 and figured 1 hr 45 mins would be plenty (the drive is 45 min-1 hr with no traffic)....I didnt get there till 9:30! I was so stressed as theres a sign at the front that says if you are late for bloods you have to go and get them at the clinic down the street. luckily they took me right in and didnt say anything, they can see my address so probably lenient!

so had bloods and man it hurt again and I was bleeding quite a bit after! this is the 2nd time its really hurt and now I have a bruise. anyway had the ultrasound went well, i have no cysts and my lining is perfect. I was happy as Ive read quite a few people on here having cycles cancelled because they get a cyst while on meds.

so after I talked to the nurse about IUI....I decided there and then to do it as I was upset how much my arm hurt from bloods and so want every cycle to count! I dont have to go back in the 2WW so I can do this cycle, so Im going back a week on monday for my day 13 ultrasound and they will decide then when to trigger and do IUI. :happydance: its $350 then about $160 for the meds but I was paying that anyway, so $350 isnt too bad.

I start my clomid tonight once I get the call saying bloods were ok. Keeping my fingers crossed that I respond well this time too! now like you dew I have a boring wait with nothing mucgh interesting going on :coffee:

oh and another weird thing, I got my period wednesday and its already done! I just had 2 days of medium flow. so if clomid did that Im happy, I googled it and found people who had a light period on clomid and people were responding yes as clomid thins the lining....but they said my lining was perfect on the ultrasound so I was expecting it to be normal. Last month I was so heavy I must have used 4 overnight pads the first day.

oh they just phoned, bloods were great so I go ahead. My FSH was 4.6, last month was 5 so glad its going down not up!!! :happydance:

Im off for a nap as I didnt sleep well last night then had to get up at 6:30. Dew glad you are keeping busy, Im not sure what I will do with myself next week :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, dont worry, i havent bought clothes or anything yet, its really just the big essentials !! and i have no space to keep them as well.,. everything is mushed into the living room and bedroom.. it sux..

Dew, lets hope AF does not arrive, and your cm sounds good so maybe get another session of BDing in just in case.

sarah, yay for your bloods coming out great and glad that you can go ahead with IUI.. when are they scheduling it for though ? how does it work?


----------



## MummyCat

Dew... temps and looking fab...interesting news about the CM! :D lets hope for more interesting news! :D

Sarah... Sorry about the painful blood extraction. My veins hate giving it up and I bruise badly too... so you have my sympathies! :hugs: Sounds like things are otherwise on track... which is fab :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarah, yay for your bloods coming out great and glad that you can go ahead with IUI.. when are they scheduling it for though ? how does it work?


so I go a week monday for my CD13 ultrasound, if theres mature follicles like last month they will tell me to do the trigger shot. then they schedule IUI the day after or 2 days after the trigger depending on what the follicles looked like. I ovulated 2 days after the trigger last time as I felt ovulation. from reading on here they seem to do the IUI that day of expected ovulation, not before. some people panic thinking what if thats too late, but I think the idea is the sperm gets put right in the uterus so not far to swim and the egg does last up to a day too.

the confusing thing is when to BD....she said to not have intercourse from the Sunday, Monday is my ultrasound. they like to have 2-3 days of sperm for the sample. but they also dont want it too old and thats where it gets hard if Im not ovulating till the Wednesday. So we will BD the saturday night and see what they say the monday. we will also BD the night of the IUI, she said its ok....that way if I get my bfp I can tell my hubby it was from the luurrrvvve making!!! its silly really, he will give the sample with love so its not any different :haha:


----------



## flyingduster

Hey guys! 

Sarah, the IUI is exciting!!! Can't wait to hear how it all goes!! I hope you have some nice big fat follicles again and those super sperm will do their thang!!! :D :D


I had my glucose blood test yesterday. It's a standard test done around the start of the third trimester (26-28 weeks I was told?) where I had to go in, drink their lemonade stuff, and sit around for an hour in the waiting room. They then took my blood and will check to see how my body coped with the sugar. I'm at risk of diabetes because both my mum and my grandma had/have it, so I want to keep tabs on it just in case... They also took bloods for checking all my other things (iron and stuff) so FX all is well!!! I have been fairly tired at times though, so my iron may well be low (I also have a low-iron diet because I don't eat red meat at all!) but hopefully that's all that could be wrong!


I've just printed off my paid parental leave forms to take to my boss this afternoon! Been meaning to for the past week or so but keep forgetting. I intend to go onto the government paid leave towards the end of September, but I'll still go in and 'vollunteer' at work to keep it ticking over. It'll just mean that I can cut my workload way down at work, and not have the business go under cos it's paying me to sit around on my bum there all day! It'll mean I can sit around and chat to my clients and answer the phone etc and make sure the dogs are being groomed to the standards my clients expect etc too, without having to do a lot of extra work. That's the plan anyway!


Preethi, my antenatal classes start a week on monday too! :D I'm really looking forward to them!!! :)


We went to see transformers last night. It was cool! It's funny though, I was getting bored towards the end cos it was non-stop action and fighting etc which bores me; I need a bit more storyline going through but hubby said *he* was getting bored earlier when there was too much human emotion and story, and not enough action! LOL! Good movie though, but we were already fans... Oh, and baby was kicking furiously nearly the whole (2.5 hour) movie! Either it's gonna hate robots, or already loves them.... LOL


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah yay! I am so excited for the news of your iui. You will he the first in here to go for that so that will be fun to hear about. Hope it all goes well and you react well to it all! Come on baby. Sarah is trying so hard for you, now come to her! 

Dew you sound so busy! Love it. Time flies so quickly that way. That glob seemed like the fertile cm but you already ovulated right? That's confusing. Bd again just in case!


----------



## Dew

Dinner is over, guests are gone and I am soooo tired and have lost enthusiasm to cook again for Sunday lunch :nope: May be tomorrow I will feel different after a good night's sleep. DH went for transformers movie with his guy friend...I wasn't much interested in the movie. 

No energy for BD either and I am very sure I ovulated 3 days back. I do get all kinds of CM during 2ww and have learnt not to make it part of symptom spotting but today's was new and it was just that one time in the morning. 

Sarah, am very excited for your IUI, I understand all your concerns, can't suggest anything as I have no experience, neither have I read much about it online. I'll be learning from your experience so please keep sharing. Truck loads of good luck you get your BFP :hugs: have you already booked flight to Vegas? I remember you saying it will be during first week of 2ww. Which hotel are you staying in? Are you also gonna drive to Hoover dam and/or Grand Canyon? We did that in 2009, was a wonderful vacation. Hope it's great for you too!

Preethi, love your shopping spree. My DH gets bogged down with shopping very quickly so I guess we'll be shopping slowly and steadily when we are expecting our baby. Look forward to seeing pictures of everything.

Hope all else are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, is that $350 for IUI after insurance discount? During the wait, We can talk about something totally unrelated to TTC if you like.


----------



## sherylb

IUI isn't covered in the U.S. and it's about the same amount so I doubt that's with a discount.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> IUI isn't covered in the U.S. and it's about the same amount so I doubt that's with a discount.

I didn't know it's not covered by insurance in the US...will let DH know.


----------



## sherylb

I think infertility coverage is rare because it's not cheap. My friend that went thru IUIs told me how much it cost them each time.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah great news.. totally hoping for mature follicles and that everything goes well soon !! xxx

Dew, hope you are feeling well and that AF stays away when its time to arrive as your cm indicates that you can BD at anytime now ! x

flying, i hate action movies so wouldnt dream of going to see transformers. lol looking forward to antenatal too !! xx


----------



## Dew

Keeping my FXed that gestational diabetes stay away from you and other blood test results are with in range too...good luck!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying , i had my GTT test done at 18 weeks, the 3 hour one and will now have another one at 27 weeks... the worst part is the orange sweet dextrose they make you drink so quick. eugh !!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, is that $350 for IUI after insurance discount? During the wait, We can talk about something totally unrelated to TTC if you like.

when you say insurance do you mean private insurance? Im thinking Sheryl is talking about public health care as lots of insurance companies cover fertility treatments so he would have to check with his insurance. we are both self employed so no insurance, but we can write off on our taxes against our income. in canada all ultrasounds, bloods, operations etc are covered by the government but not IUI or IVF. My friend who tried IUI twice her insurance covered about half of the cost. I wish we had group insurance! and I dont mind talking about TTC stuff, its more the 2WW I dont like to talk about it but if you dont mind I dont!


----------



## sherylb

Strange that they would cover 1/2. And I was talking about private. We don't have public healthcare.


----------



## sarahincanada

I cant believe how far along you all are, when I look at your tickers most of you are over half way, thats amazing :cloud9: I do hope dew & I will get pregnant before flying gives birth so we can all be pregnant together. 
if not who is going to try for another straight away? NY I think you said you are done, but I wonder if you change your mind once you have that baby in your arms!!


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Strange that they would cover 1/2. And I was talking about private. We don't have public healthcare.

but many private insurances pay for fertility, it all depends on what plan you have so its not strange?


----------



## sherylb

Ours didn't. Check with yours Dew.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Ours didn't. Check with yours Dew.

I think it all depends how big the group is...for example I used to work at a newspaper with thousands of employees, most of them paying into a group insurance. therefore the things covered were great....I had invisalign braces more or less paid for. my friend is the one who works there too and so she had $10,000 for fertility treatments I think. this is because they are taking in so much from all of the employees.

if someone works with a smallish company with not that many people paying into the plan usually the treatments covered are less. thats how it is in the UK and Canada so I assume everywhere else.


----------



## flyingduster

I have noooooooooooo idea about health insurance I'm afraid! It's all public health system here that I'm using (free) and I don't really know anything about how the fertility treatments are covered...


Baby, the drink I had just was like a small bottle of lemonade; tasted exactly like lemonade (not overly sweet or anything) and I knew I was going to have to have a drink so I was a little thirsty when I got there and drank it down fine!!! I had a fasting blood test (no food after dinner time, fast all night and a blood test in the morning before breakfast) earlier in my pregnancy (7 weeks I believe) because I'm at risk of being diabetic going by my family history, but that was fine. This glucose test was only the one hour one though so wasn't too bad! FX all comes back normal. :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

FX'D flying, im sure it will all the ok, i had to fast all night as well, no water even.. it was tough !! as i normally go through a whole bottle of water at night. 

sarah, i will probably be ttcing when the baby is around 5 months or 4 because ive got dh's age to consider so i have to act quick lol. x


----------



## babyhopes2323

Tomorrow is my traditional baby shower.. mum is throwing me this one at her place. x


----------



## sarahincanada

flying when will the test results be back? FX its all perfect!

baby have fun at the shower....I hope you upload some pics! will you wear something traditional indian? I want to hear all about it as its interesting to learn whar other cultures do.

hi everyone else! nothing new here, been taking my clomid. A week tomorrow I go for my ultrasound and possible trigger shot (then IUI 2 days later), so I hope it will be a short week. cant believe then I will be in the 2WW again. It does go pretty fast. Dew when is the evil one due? hope she doesnt arrive come on we need a bfp in here! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; then I hope Im not far behind :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Glad the clinic/dr agreed to let you try IUI this cycle. Fx'd it works for you and these next few weeks fly by!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, yes i will be wearing a traditional sari, but its quite embarassing actually, im from the south and its so different. i dont know if i will upload pics lol im too embarassed.. its way over the top even for me, but im doing it to keep my mum happy.. xx

FX'D for your IUI !


----------



## sherylb

Oh! You have to post pics!


----------



## babyhopes2323

you will be shocked .. i am already super embarassed about what they are going to do to me, its like gold chains, and a sari and make up and bangles and stuff and whoa, you wont recognize me.. i cant have you guys laughing hysterically in your couches.. lol and then probably telling your dh's "hey hun, wanna check out this funny indian chick on our bump website " ? lol :rotfl:


----------



## sherylb

You won't be able to hear us if we do. I want to see because the odds of me every seeing something like that in person here are pretty much none.


----------



## babyhopes2323

ok guess ill get one pic up.. lol and you guys wont let me live it down after that.. it will be funny. you have been warned ! xxx :)


----------



## sherylb

YAY!!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> you will be shocked .. i am already super embarassed about what they are going to do to me, its like gold chains, and a sari and make up and bangles and stuff and whoa, you wont recognize me.. i cant have you guys laughing hysterically in your couches.. lol and then probably telling your dh's "hey hun, wanna check out this funny indian chick on our bump website " ? lol :rotfl:

I would never laugh! I lived near a lot of Indian people when living in England and so I think I have seen the outfits you are describing on special occassions. Id love to see it as its part of your culture and Im sure you will look very beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

I imagine Indian women as really really beautiful with all of their traditional stuff on and makeup and jewelry so dont worry about any laughter here! Can't wait to see Preethi. Do all Indian women just have a ton of sari's in their closet? Or do you borrow one? 

My OH will think it's hot:) 

So I have just returned from training for Girlscout camp. WHY did I volunteer to do this? It was 90+ degrees out, stale air, and the huge horse flies buzz around your head in clouds. Its aweful. And this camp is much more primitive than I thought. I think thats what I mean to say. Its waaaaaaaaay waaaaaay wilderness like. I expected buildings, and pool, and air conditioning, and real bathrooms. NOPE. We have little camp areas that are miles from anything that we walk to up hills, through woods, and they have spider webs everywhere and an outhouse at each one and OH my gosh. I will update tomorrow after our first day if i've survived. My huge bump and me are NOT happy!!! Im exhausted after a 2 hr training and its 8 hours long all day outside not inside at all! Hope the children have fun.....

So this is my life for this week. I am thinking I need a week off after weeks of working my ass off at the hospital and now this?!?!? 

Flying- good luck with your results on the GD test! I haven;t even scheduled mine yet. With as huge as my belly got so fast, im nervous that i've got it. I have to do that in like 2 weeks. 

Hi everyone else:)


----------



## sarahincanada

omg ny that sounds awful, even when not pregnant so cant imagine when you are!!!! I hope you can survive it!!! if not at least you have a good excuse!


----------



## Dew

Hey :hi: to all! Hope you all had great weekend!

NY: I agree with Sarah, it's been so hot here in Minnesota lately, I can't imagine spending a day like yours out in the sun....hope you stay hydrated and well rested.

I had a wonderful time with friends at lunch and when they all left I slept for 1 and half hours so feeling great right now :thumbup: 

Sarah: hoping Clomid will be as responsive again as last time and IUI is painless for you. I understand it's a big step forward and hope you benefit from it soon :hug:

Preethi: Have fun at baby shower, try to enjoy it without feeling embarrassed :) you are so beautiful, you will look great in Indian sari.

Sheryl and Sarah: DH has a very good Blue Cross Blue Shield insurance plan through his company, unless it is a definite rule that fertility treatments are not covered by any insurance, I think we might be covered, will let you all know when I get to talk to them.


----------



## sherylb

We never had insurance through a big group so hope yours is covered.


----------



## Huggles

2 more days til my next scan - 21 week FA scan on wednesday midday.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, god its so hot, i cant imagine you had to do all that, maybe take a break from work !! when do you start maternity anyway ??

Dew, glad you enjoyed lunch and had a good day !! xx

Sarah, cant wait to hear about this cycles IUI fx'd.......x xx

25 weeks for me today, had my babyshower, i wouldnt say it was fun but it was ceratinly colourful. the reason i say so is because my family is not traditionally indian, well the fact that they were ok with me marrying a white english guy older than me itself speaks volumes, but they wanted me to be happy. Secondly, ive never liked wearing the indian dress, i was brought up in dubai and never really owned many pairs of indian clothes and would only wear them to indian functions etc.

Ny, most indian women do have tons of saris and other kinds of indian wear, AFM, i dont own or have a single pair at the house i live in with dh. my old indian wear that dosent fit me anymore is probably still at mums. there are many different types of indian saris, mine was more south indian type because thats where our ancestors and family etc are from.. i had to wear 20 odd bangles on each hand ,have flowers in my hair and go through some very weird traditional customs that they do example put coins on your shoulders for luck or something and paste some colourful finger length red stuff on the sides of your face etc.. 

nevertheless, my mum paid a whole lot of money and spent a lot on this whole function and she wanted to do it for me so i went through with it to keep her happy and she was in the end. x it was kind of fun, but not my thing !

2 pics from my camera to follow on the next post.

I hope everyone else is doing ok !! Huggles cant wait to hear about your FA scan !

owned man


----------



## Huggles

Happy 25 weeks babyhopes!

Glad the babyshower went well, even if not entirely your 'thing'. Glad you're mum's happy.


----------



## babyhopes2323

lol dont know where that random "owned man" came from on my previous post.

Pic 1 - food , sweets, fruits arranged as part of tradition

Pic 2 & 3 - me in sari and flowers etc

4 - someones kid at my shower lol. x

i will be having a proper normal shower sometime in september.. oh and i think yesterday afternoon and evening i felt muffled kicks but everytime i put my hand or dh's hand it stopped.. i sure hope it is what i was feeling.. it happens after a meal usually.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0518.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0519.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0520.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0521.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Huggles

The food looks lovely and you look lovely in your sari!
That does sound like you felt kicks - i usually notice more after eating, and they very often stop as soon as i put my/dh's hand there to feel them. Sometimes even just lifting my shirt to look makes them stop! I think our babies are stubborn LoL
Sometimes if you keep your hand there for about 5 min though (without moving) then they will start again, but not always.
So glad you finally felt some!

Did you say you don't get any presents at the traditional shower?


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sorry about that forget to mention, they dont give presents for the baby as its considered bad luck to buy anything until after its born, but i got presents, i got some nice mothercare maternity wear, and a whole bath set from fruits and passion, another top and a chain and earring set and a couple of other things.. at the proper shower though, i will be expecting baby presents !! lol

thanks for the reassurance huggles, i will take your advice on the hand bit !


----------



## Huggles

Nice that you got some presents - presents are always nice, whether they're for baby or for yourself!


----------



## sherylb

Preethi -- I'm not sure why but I expected your sari to have a lot more colorfulness to it. I was surprised to see it was primarily black. You look so beautiful in your sari! I am glad you at least weren't miserable at your shower. The food looks good too. I think that is definitely baby if it's consistently after you eat. I know there are some patterns for my movements and some are when I am hungry or when I am full. 

Baby had hiccups this morning about 7:30 and couldn't get rid of them so I stayed awake after.


----------



## sarahincanada

you look beautiful preethi!!! I was thinking it was going to be well over the top but that looks lovely...lve the colours. even though it wasnt your thing its so nice for you to be able to share with your mum. Im assuming you wont be passing down much of the culture to your bubs if you dont follow many traditions so she will have an interesting nanny to visit....what are grandma's called in indian?


----------



## Dew

Preethi, you look lovely :) your mom must be so happy and proud on your baby shower :hugs: thanks for sharing the pics. Happy 25 weeks and yay for feeling baby movements :thumbup:

Huggles, good luck for your 21 week scan!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sheryl, i know what you mean, during south indian baby showers, they tend to wear black and its not the fancy type of sari you see on tv etc which is why i said it would be different. xx

sarah, i dont think ill be passing much..dont know why but my vision of bringing up my child is completely different from the way i was brought up and prefer dh's way of life. when you ask what are grandmas called in indian, there are over god knows how many different languages in india, so it depends on which language you are asking about ! we are far too diverse with too many different languages and accents and dialects to count.. xxx

sheryl, i hope the movements will be more consistent. i still use the doppler everyday and am looking forward to my appointment on the 23rd ! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles... good luck for scan! :flower:

Preethi... You look so very beautiful hun.. thanks for sharing the pictures! Your daughter is going to be gorgeous! :cloud9: Can't wait to see her! :D
On that note... Happy 25 weeks and :dance: YEY for movement!!! :yipee: I hope you get it more and more and more! :D


----------



## sherylb

You are definitely getting your money worth on the doppler. :-D


----------



## babyhopes2323

sure am sheryl, dont know what id do without it.. glad i spent that $ 59.00

but it seems to be a little crazy today or maybe its baby, i keep hearing muffled heartbeats could be baby moving, i dont feel the movement but hear very muffled heartbeats..

dh keeps saying stop using that doppler you are giving LO a headache !! lol i only use once a day in the morning..


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, you look gorgeous Preethi!!! Thank you for the pics! And congrats on 25 weeks; only a couple of weeks until third trimester now!!! Can you believe it!? And ooooooooooo YAY for movements!!! I can definitely say that even though I'm feeling a lot of movement now, it still invariably stops if I put my hand on my tummy to feel a kick...! It's usually like one wee kick that makes me go 'oh!' and put my hand where it kicked.... only to wait and wait and it does nothing more! lol. Hubby only feels the kicks when we're spooning in bed really, we're laying there chatting and his hand is across my tummy; not really TRYING to feel them, just relaxing and bub will do some sporadic kicks whenever it feels like it!! When it DOES kick a number of times in a row, it's still often a long pause in between (well, it FEELS like a long pause when you're waiting...) 

So yup, I think it's normal still! lol! Snuggle up on the couch with hubby and relax, it might kick when you're feeling it, or it might not! But don't give up hope... :hugs:



I never updated after the dog show in the weekend, but I'm VERY pleased with my girl, who has *finally* got her official "Rally Novice" title! It doesn't really mean anything, except that she got at least 90%, at least three times, in a novice round of rally obedience... But it's an official title so I'm proud of her to have gotten it! hehe. We blew one round (bouncing around like an idiot) but the second round got our final qualifying score we needed so I was happy!!

This weekend is another dog show, but it's a breed/confirmation show so I'm not entered at all, I'm just stewarding all day. Thankfully this is my last dog show to steward for now, as I've turned down all the next ones due to being preg! It's a looooooooong day (usually 8am until at least 5pm) of standing and concentrating and getting frazzled at the usually equally frazzled competitors! lol. After then though, our antenatal classes start! woop!

More scary though is the fact I hit the third trimester this week...!!!


----------



## Huggles

Well done on the dog show and your little lady getting her official title Flying!

And yay for almost third tri! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Flying thanks for the reassurance I will try relaxing a lot more.

:happydance: so chuffed for you , you are into third tri next week must be such a wonderful feeling!!!! And yay for your doggie winning the title!

Good idea to turn down the events as third tri is going to be strenuous enough!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

yay so you are 3rd tri soon then? thats amazing. omg the time is going so fast (when you are not pregnant, probably going slow for you guys). there was a girl I used to talk to when I first came on here and she is giving birth this month and I can remember her getting bfns!

flying congrats on the title/award, whatever you call it! thats great and you must be very proud. not long till you will be watching bubs accomplish things and being really proud :cloud9:

dew hoping this will be the start of a very happy week for you :flower: [-o&lt;:hugs:

huggles good luck at your scan tomorrow....cant wait to hear how it goes and will you get new pictures?

hi everyone else! nothing new for me, inlaws stayed over sunday night and did my head in a bit. I feel so bad as hubby loves to have them over and I find his mum so draining. He just doesnt understand it. She makes a big deal about everything and I cant just relax in my own home I find. I try not to show it too much as hubby is great when my family comes over so I feel bad that I have such a problem with her.

last pill of clomid tonight...then ultrasound next monday, aggeesssss away!


----------



## Huggles

Yes, i'm hoping (and expecting) to get more pictures tomorrow. Might get another dvd too which will be cool.

Sorry you find your inlaws a strain - although i kind of totally understand as i used to feel the same about mine whilst my dh was also great around my family! All seems to have settled now though so i don't find it so bad anymore.

Yay for last clomid pill - now the countdown til monday begins!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, sorry you had a tough time with your inlaws, i can only imagine.. xxx :hugs:

monday does seem like ages away but its 5 days ! .. cant wait to hear about it. xx

huggles, fx'd for your FA scan, cant wait to see pics x


----------



## Dew

Flying: congratulations on receiving recognition award for your beautiful dog :flower:

Does anyone play 'Angry birds' game. I downloaded it yesterday on my iPad and I am hooked to it now :) 

NY: haven't heard from you in a while. Hope you are doing fine. Some parts of MN had severe thunderstorms Sunday night, I hope you were unaffected. :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

lol, trust me sarah, the time is FLYING by on this side of it too!!! Bit scary now... an awesome scary, but still scary! lol! It's sorta hitting home a lot more too, whereas before it was more surreal feeling, especially when movements were minimal so there wasn't a lot to go by, but now it's really becoming obvious. I'm getting kicked all day long, my tummy is actually looking pregnant all day too, antenatal classes start next week as does the third tri. All of a sudden the days are counting down; I could *actually* have this baby at any stage now... !! yes. Time is flying by!


----------



## sherylb

Do any of you subscribe to Netflix? Our plan is going up $6 from $10 to $16 next month.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Do any of you subscribe to Netflix? Our plan is going up $6 from $10 to $16 next month.

I subscribed couple of years back when I was single and a student but not now. That's a big increase for same plan, did they add any new feature to it like streaming online?


----------



## Dew

Sand trio Russian bar...on America's got talent was seriously very scary...


----------



## NDH

Preethi, the pictures of you at your shower are gorgeous. It's not nearly as elaborate as I was expecting from your description though. How lovely of your mom to do, even if you were embarrassed by it. And I love the idea of showering the mother to be with gifts and pampering - all the showers I've been to for second or more time moms have been like that - more about pampering mom than baby as not as many baby things are needed.

Huggles, can't wait to see the latest pics of your little man.

Ny, that's the last place I'd want to be while pregnant in the summer on my holiday - I hope you survive. I've never even been to such a primitive camp and I'm not used to luxurious camping by any means.

Sarah, good luck with upcoming scan - I hope it shows some lovely follies again (but not too many since you're doing IUI).

Flying, congrats on your dogs title :)

I spent an hour and a half this morning enjoying feeling my little gymnast. Actually could feel movement with my hand and DH did too! It was like baby was stretching upwards and making my tummy bulge. Was so weird and not a fluke as it was quite frequent over the span of half an hour. Poor thing has hardly any room as I've not grown at all practically yet there's a baby the length of my hand in there demanding space. I'm amazed to feel anything this early, let alone external movements. I think this one is going to be a trouble maker for sure lol.


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> And I love the idea of showering the mother to be with gifts and pampering - all the showers I've been to for second or more time moms have been like that - more about pampering mom than baby as not as many baby things are needed.
> 
> *Like it and agree with it* :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent an hour and a half this morning enjoying feeling my little gymnast. Actually could feel movement with my hand and DH did too! It was like baby was stretching upwards and making my tummy bulge. Was so weird and not a fluke as it was quite frequent over the span of half an hour. Poor thing has hardly any room as I've not grown at all practically yet there's a baby the length of my hand in there demanding space. I'm amazed to feel anything this early, let alone external movements. I think this one is going to be a trouble maker for sure lol.

Great news on feeling the baby movements :thumbup: Awesome!


----------



## sherylb

That's great NDH. 

I keep telling Kristin to quit kicking me b/c every kick right this moment is making me jump. 

Dew -- No, Netflix didn't give a benefit to us for that big raise. I think they are justifying it b/c they cost of adding more options to streaming is very high but they aren't offering newer movies so I think this big of an increase is going to make customers downgrade their plans.

I got my bedding tonight. I switched to a pink ballerina bear design that my friend found someone had on craigslist for $35. Cute cute cute!! I told DH he needs to finish my furniture so I can hang up the comforter and diaper hanger straight from the dryer.


----------



## Huggles

ndh that's awesome about feeling the movement on the outside already!

Re that stretching thing - baby did it to me this morning. I've felt him doing it a few times this past week, but not seen my tummy move as a result (i have a layer of 'padding' (fat) that hides such things), but this morning i was still in bed, on my back, and i felt it so i pulled back the covers so dh could feel the 'hard bit' where baby was pushing outwards, and my tummy was this really weird shape! It was so cool! Was so obvious where baby was!

Sheryl - yay for getting the bedding! Ballerina bear sounds really cute!

Just over 4 hours til my scan!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ndh yay for those movements must be so exciting to feel them so early on :)

I felt some vague kicks last night waydown below x

Huggles can't wait to hear about ur scan xxx

Flying yay for our antenatals Monday can't wait and ur in third tri next week !

Afm more baby shopping this weekend which starts Friday
My mums getting us the sterilizer and a pink bed set complete wig quilt etc x


----------



## Huggles

Well ladies, i'm back from my scan and a very happy lady.
Everything looks perfect, and my cervix is long and closed :happydance:
In fact, my cervix is measuring LONGER than it did before! It measured 4.3cm today! and it's still tightly closed which is really good.
I'm starting to think this pregnancy might actually continue until term!

Heart looked really good - she checked loads of stuff: chambers, valves, blood flow, etc. It all looked good.

She is 80% certain that i will NOT develop pre-eclampsia which is really good.

The stomach and kidneys looked good, as did other organs.

He has 10 fingers and 10 toes - and long legs (they measured a week ahead of everything else)! His one foot measured 4cm already!

and he is very definitely a boy and proud of it! :haha:

Oh, and he has turned around. Last scan he was head down with his feet near my belly button. This time his feet are on my cervix and his head by my belly button! But the lady said that at this stage they turn and move so often that it doesn't mean anything. She said he could have even been head down in the waiting room and then head up in the scan. So he could even be head down again now. She said they keep moving up utnil 36 weeks. Then at 36 weeks they get stuck and can't turn anymore. So position doesn't mean anything until that time.

and my placenta has moved up even more :happydance:
It started off right over my cervix.
she said that at 32 weeks it stops moving. At that point they want it at least 5cm away from the cervix. Mine is already 5.5cm away!

He's already 409g and approximately 24cm head to heel (she said it's difficult to get an exact length now as they no longer fit on the screen).

All in all, a very good appointment :D

First pic is his foot. In the last pic he's lying in a very relaxed pose with his arm behind his head.
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks - foot.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









21 weeks - head&shoulders.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3









21 weeks - relaxed.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NDH

Gorgeous pics Huggles and excellent news about your cervix :happydance:
Praying for everything to continue normally for the next 16ish weeks.


----------



## Dew

**knock on the wood** Praying all continues to go well as it is :thumbup: So happy for you Huggles :hugs: That foot is so very cute! :kiss: thanks for sharing scan pics.


----------



## babyhopes2323

I am extremely happy for you Huggles and im so glad everything went well, placenta and all included.. pics are lovely !! he is such a cutie already xx


----------



## sherylb

Great scan Huggles! Glad everything is looking so good!


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo Preethi for feeling kicks!!!!

And Huggles! YAY for all the good news! You must be feeling soooo much better about it all! :D


third tri for me tomorrow....


----------



## Huggles

wow flying - that had gone so quickly!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Well ladies, i'm back from my scan and a very happy lady.
> Everything looks perfect, and my cervix is long and closed :happydance:
> In fact, my cervix is measuring LONGER than it did before! It measured 4.3cm today! and it's still tightly closed which is really good.
> I'm starting to think this pregnancy might actually continue until term!
> 
> Heart looked really good - she checked loads of stuff: chambers, valves, blood flow, etc. It all looked good.
> 
> She is 80% certain that i will NOT develop pre-eclampsia which is really good.
> 
> The stomach and kidneys looked good, as did other organs.
> 
> He has 10 fingers and 10 toes - and long legs (they measured a week ahead of everything else)! His one foot measured 4cm already!
> 
> and he is very definitely a boy and proud of it! :haha:
> 
> Oh, and he has turned around. Last scan he was head down with his feet near my belly button. This time his feet are on my cervix and his head by my belly button! But the lady said that at this stage they turn and move so often that it doesn't mean anything. She said he could have even been head down in the waiting room and then head up in the scan. So he could even be head down again now. She said they keep moving up utnil 36 weeks. Then at 36 weeks they get stuck and can't turn anymore. So position doesn't mean anything until that time.
> 
> and my placenta has moved up even more :happydance:
> It started off right over my cervix.
> she said that at 32 weeks it stops moving. At that point they want it at least 5cm away from the cervix. Mine is already 5.5cm away!
> 
> He's already 409g and approximately 24cm head to heel (she said it's difficult to get an exact length now as they no longer fit on the screen).
> 
> All in all, a very good appointment :D
> 
> First pic is his foot. In the last pic he's lying in a very relaxed pose with his arm behind his head.

yay for a long and closed cervix! :happydance: so glad everything is perfect and love the pics, the profile one is sooooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

booby party for flying tomorrow!!!! :happydance::baby::happydance::baby:
omg you are already going into 3rd tri, dew and I gotta get into 1st hang on wait for us!!!!

today I went into a baby shop for the first time! theres a new one opened near me
https://www.snugglebugz.ca/
so I thought Id go and take a look, Im always looking for cute things for my best friend in england who had a baby a year ago. OMG I loved so many things in that store!!! there was soooooo much nice furniture and accessories including a rocker chair that you can get made in any fabric and this really modern looking bassinet thing (I love modern design so Im a sucker for anything like that) actually found it here
https://www.montedesign.net/bassinet.html
I was getting all excited for the first time about baby stuff so it was nice. just need a bloody baby now!!!! :dohh:

nothing else new, oh went for reflexology today and will go on saturday too. funnily enough my ovary area on my foot was sore in the same spot both sides. hope that means some good eggs are brewing each side, but not too many....want quality not quantity!

*sigh* how many days till monday?


----------



## sherylb

That bassinet is cute but wow expensive! I took pictures of Bella's new clothes and added them to my nursery link album.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> That bassinet is cute but wow expensive! I took pictures of Bella's new clothes and added them to my nursery link album.

very cute!! wow amazing that you will have a warm lovely baby in those clothes soon :cloud9:


----------



## sherylb

I can't wait. I am going to have to take new nursery pics when I can get Dh to finish the furniture and hang up the pieces.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Cute bassinet. I like that it is compact and not too deep but man! It's so expensive :) once the baby arrives we have to start saving for his or her college fund too :)


----------



## flyingduster

Oh! I forgot to share the photos of the rocking chair!
Jasmine is modelling it for you (lol! Our cats are a bit nutty, and love to be swung/rocked...)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2526-1.jpg

and a close up of the leather-work that mum did on the back
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2525.jpg

remember, this is how I broke my BFP news to mum; I told her "I know what I want for my birthday this year.... The rocking chair!" My birthday isn't until september, but I didn't really care about it for my b'day, it was just a fun way to break it to mum! LOL! The inscription on the back made it pretty obvious what I was _actually_ saying to her!!! heh. And this is the chair I was breast-fed in as a baby, as well as my three siblings! I've grown up playing in this chair, and soon the next generation can...!


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow flying, first off,,,, HAPPY THIRD TRI !!!!!!!! :headspin: :headspin: :headspin:

that rocking chair is so nice and your mums work on the back that says "mums chair" wow .. must be so special to you. xx

i cant believe youre in third tri already !! in less than 3 months, youre having a baby !!! xxx


Sarah, nice pics ! that bassinett is lovely. xx only 3 days till monday !! dont worry, it will come soon., xx


----------



## flyingduster

lol Baby, a few more hours to go yet; it's only just 6:30pm here and I am not officially into the third tri until tomorrow, my time (or after midnight I suppose...) but thank you! heh. And yeah, the rocking chair is a fairly cheap kit-set thing, but it has a LOT of sentimental value... I remember as a little kid, I'd be kneeling on the floor leaning on the chair tracing the patterns with my finger... The seat has a similar pattern inscribed on it (you can sorta see it under Jasmine), though without any words so I'd follow the patterns with my finger all the time... heh. I've found photos of me as a little kid with that chair in the background! Can't wait to share it with the next generation... it's these simple things I think I love the most!!!


----------



## NDH

What a wonderful memory to be able to pass down in the form of a rocking chair. I love it. I had a handmade cradle that my grandpa made and used for my mom's siblings (she's the eldest and they didn't have it for her) and my cousin used it for his son, and it was given to me as it was assumed (2 years ago) that I'd be next. But it had to be left behind when we moved :(


----------



## Huggles

Wow, lovely chair flying!


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 16 weeks NDH :dance:
Happy 21 weeks Huggles :flower:
Happy 22 weeks Sheryl :kiss:

Sarah that's lovely that you're getting excited about baby stuff! :D I clicked on the link to the bassinet thinking *how do they make these modern looking???* It wasn't what I was expecting, but I do like it a lot. It would work very very well in a modern designed house :thumbup:

Preethi.. Lovely news about the kicks!! :yipee:
Huggles... gorgeous pics of little man, and great news about the cervix... you must be one happy Mummy to be right now! :thumbup:
Dew.. not long now! :dust: to you sweets! Hoping this is your month! 

Flying... what a lovely way to break the news to your Mum! Also lovely that something is passed down the generations. :cloud9: We have something that started a generation ago. Mike's Mum's side of the family are Sicilian and Mike's Aunt Maria made her own wedding dress. My MIL then had that same dress, although altered to suit her (so change of style and length etc etc) They then decided to make the dress into a Christening gown and Mike's cousins and him and his sister were all Christened in it. Mike's oldest cousin then had two kids and both were Christened in it... she then passed it to us and Lottie was Christened in it! :D So it's currently in our cupboard waiting for this bubs to arrive and it'll be passed on to either Mike's sister or one of his cousins whoever gets pregnant next! :D I think it's sweet! :cloud9: Also helps that it's a gorgeous material and does not look 33 years old :) 

Here is a pic of Lottie (asleep) at her Christening (7 weeks old). In the pic left to right are My MIL, my SIL (Godmother to Lottie) my brothers ex girlfriend but good friend to Mike and I (also a Godmother to Lottie), Me and Lottie, my Brother (Godfather to Lottie), Mike, my FIL :)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v5017/188/83/770885105/n770885105_7275576_4331476.jpg?dl=1


----------



## babyhopes2323

The kicks have stopped and were only vaguely prominent on that one day, so yeah but i did feel it nevertheless.. x


Flying, what does it matter a couple of hours, youre still practically into third tri !! so :woohoo:

Mummy, i am unable to see the pic at the moment, sat at a coffee shop with my laptop and most sites arent working well, will check it out later though, im sure she looks damn cute ! xx thats so cool about the christening dress, must be lovely to have such things to treasure.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh i can see the pic now mummy, she is so cute and thats a very nice pic of you and family. xx


----------



## Dew

Flying: I liked your rocking chair story last time too and am loving the chair now....it's so beautiful! I don't think we have anything that is being passed on from generations in our family :nope:

Happy 3rd trimester! :happydance: Hoping you are officially in there now :thumbup: 

Wow! Time does go by fast. 

My friend who was about 4 weeks ahead of me is already prepared to deliver her baby anytime soon. As I move closer to my EDD, I realize more and more how unfortunate I am :nope:


----------



## Dew

Mummy: that's a beautiful picture...you all look great and Lottie is so cute in that Christening dress :) thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dew

NY: have you disappeared because you are in that camp? Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Huggles

big hugs to you dew :hugs:

And happy third tri flying! :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Dew said:


> Flying: I liked your rocking chair story last time too and am loving the chair now....it's so beautiful! I don't think we have anything that is being passed on from generations in our family :nope:
> 
> Happy 3rd trimester! :happydance: Hoping you are officially in there now :thumbup:
> 
> Wow! Time does go by fast.
> 
> My friend who was about 4 weeks ahead of me is already prepared to deliver her baby anytime soon. As I move closer to my EDD, I realize more and more how unfortunate I am :nope:

:hugs: Our due date for the baby we lost in November was 8th June. I completely understand how you feel and how it must be even MORE tough on you as you've not yet fallen pregnant again! Have you thought about doing anything on the day? a nice meal with hubby? Setting a balloon free? planting a tree/rose/favourite flower? 

I hope that before long you are expecting again my dear! But take your time to grieve! :hugs: 

Thank you and Preethi for the lovely comments! :cloud9: xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

time for a booby party for flying, its friday morning there now so she surely must be in 3rd tri!!

*happy third tri flying!!!*
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/
:holly::holly::holly::holly:

what a lovely chair! I love that you were breastfed on there, thats just so special. We dont have anything really, I think my mum threw out most of my old things, but she did bring me my favourite teddy bear that she found in the attic recently so I want to have a shelf with mine and daddies teddies from our childhood.

I also purchased something about a year ago for the babies room...its a photo frame where you put little photos of your family in a tree, I thought it was so cute...it was from hallmark so you all have probably seen something similar.

mummy love the photo and that the dress has been passed down all those years! my hubbies family is quite traditional so they must have some things they will pass down too but they havent mentioned anything.

preethi, its early thursday here so I really have 4 days to go, 3 sounds better though!! Ive been busy but its still gone slow.

dew :hugs::hugs::hugs: I felt so sad reading your post, life seems so unfair and Im praying that you get your bfp very soon so you are not too sad about the upcoming date. Your chart looks good so far, are you planning on testing at all? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

:hugs: @ mummy

Dew, i completely understand how you feel, :hugs: im with mummy, i say do something special to make you feel better..

My termination date is on the 25th of July, it would have been two years, im not looking forward to it for all the grief and guilt i will feel too. but we have to move on and thats how think of the good times yet to come xx

Sarah, monday will be here sooner than you know xx


----------



## Dew

Thanks Huggles, Mummy, Sarah and Preethi for your hugs and kind words :hugs:

My EDD was September 3 so I think from now on until I get my BFP I will be relatively more sad :nope: Mummy, those are great ideas, I never thought of doing something special on that day. I don't think I'll plant a new tree or flower because I'll fear it will die too one day :nope: I am sure I'll come up with something nice to do and try not to feel gloomy. Biggest scare is facing my birthday next year because it will be first anniversary of my MC. I hope I am pregnant with a healthy baby at that time.

Today is 9 dpo and I feel this cycle will end in AF too. No Sarah, I am never testing again before 2-3 days after AF due date. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats Flying again!! :thumbup:

Sheryl: read this article today morning about netflix price hike...are you still continuing with it?

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/Netflix-price-hike-angers-apf-445008527.html?x=0


----------



## sherylb

Eh, we probably will as long as we are actually using it.


----------



## flyingduster

yup; I'm officially in the THIRD TRI now!!! omg! :wohoo: :happydance: :dance:

Thank you all. :)

Time is slipping away! I'm having vivid dreams about bub at times, and am really really looking forward to actually getting to meet him/her! I don't want it yet of course, but I'm very excited at how much closer it's getting... Excited and totally freaked out! lol


----------



## nypage1981

Hi all!

I am here. Camp was exhausting and so much more work than I expected. My everything hurts and i've got negative amounts of patience left. I am not sure why I thought I could do that 26 weeks pregnant, but i've survived. And didn't go into preterm labor! Now, have to go to work the next 2 days:( WOrk called and wanted me to work some overnights next week and while I really need the money, I couldn't fathom after this week, to mess up my sleep totally by working overnights. I am too pregnant for this crap!!! 


Dew- sorry you are down about your loss:( I feel it still, the sadness about the fact that this could be our 3rd child and be done with it all had we not lost that one....and was that one a girl or a boy? Trying not to forget my little baby lost. .....I hope you feel better and just get another chance really soon here. 

Sarah that basinette was so cute! You better start saving:) Can't wait for monday! You must be pretty excited. Is DH as excited, or more held back about it? 

Preethi nice shower pictures and hope your little one starts kicking on a regular basis. Good that ou've got the random one though, bet you loved that:) 

NDH, congrats on feeling movement too. So soon for you, must be so fun!

I have alien baby too, my tummy gets really weird shaped and jiggles and stuff. Its awesome to watch and feel! 

Flying happy 3rd tri!

Huggles- your little guy is soo cute! Glad all looks well and seems as though everything is on your side this time. 

Mummy hope you are feeling well and having fun with Lottie!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi ny!!! omg I cant believe you did that, but good for you! hope work is not too bad these next few days, can you relax on the weekend?

hubby doesnt really say much about the apts, Im excited and hoping I responded well, who knows on my 2nd cycle what will happen. I had some ov pains yesterday and was worried I may have a cyst or something. Im little worried about the IUI as Im a wuss for pain and things down 'there', I hope its the wednesday as hubby could be off and be with me. otherwise if its tuesday he will have to go do his sample and then go to work (he works tues, thurs, fri). will be very interesting to see what his post wash numbers are though!

we were going to take next month off then hubby and a friend who knows Im TTCing said who cares about the wedding (in may) dont miss a month. but the time I would have to go to the hospital is right in the week my family was here and I was thinking of taking them to New York City for 3 days (dont think I can afford the cruise thing). So Im not sure if they will do clomid with no monitoring, guess I will have to figure that out on my CD1 (or will I be lucky to not get a CD1!!). Im ok with not being in medication for that month and if we are in NYC hopefully we will get some time to BD....mother might be in the room with us though :growlmad:


----------



## nypage1981

I can relax......saturday morning before work. Sunday maybe? Although OH will start to tile the bathroom floor so i'll need to find somewhere to be hanging out with a toilet that I can use. Sigh. So tired and just want to be lazy for a day!!!!

So, They wash the spermies ,eh? I heard that the washing was to pic a gender! Lol. Must have been false information....someone said , "im not paying to have them wash the sperm to choose boy or girl though."
I think the OV pains could be good actually, I sometimes had them quite badly, but with the cycle I was pregnant it was really uncomfortable. Then, once I knew was preg already, around 9-10 months felt the same ovary pains, and think it had something to do with a cyst that develops on the ovary for prviding progesterone in pregnancy. So, maybe you are building a good one:) 

Would be so nice if you could BD in NY, get bfp, and then we'd both have gone to NY during our fertile times and gotten knocked up:) Actually, would be way better if you didn't need to go that far, but you know what i mean! And our mom in your room with you? Why on earth! Get her a different room, for sure! NY brought out some good baby making sex for us:) haha. 

SO, then if she is in the room, I hope you can do the IUI without monitoring then, tell them you'll be on a trip. Because that way, you are still in it for that cycle even if she is in your room and you can't BD. 

This is so exciting, I cant wait to hear more about it all! You are so brave to do this all and really go for it these cycles. Good joB!


----------



## sherylb

I hope you get lucky with the IUI on the first try. My doctor has told my friend her second is likely to be a girl with IUI and her first was a girl with IUI. Most people don't talk about things like IUI so I don't know anyone else who has used it.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I can relax......saturday morning before work. Sunday maybe? Although OH will start to tile the bathroom floor so i'll need to find somewhere to be hanging out with a toilet that I can use. Sigh. So tired and just want to be lazy for a day!!!!
> 
> So, They wash the spermies ,eh? I heard that the washing was to pic a gender! Lol. Must have been false information....someone said , "im not paying to have them wash the sperm to choose boy or girl though."
> I think the OV pains could be good actually, I sometimes had them quite badly, but with the cycle I was pregnant it was really uncomfortable. Then, once I knew was preg already, around 9-10 months felt the same ovary pains, and think it had something to do with a cyst that develops on the ovary for prviding progesterone in pregnancy. So, maybe you are building a good one:)
> 
> Would be so nice if you could BD in NY, get bfp, and then we'd both have gone to NY during our fertile times and gotten knocked up:) Actually, would be way better if you didn't need to go that far, but you know what i mean! And our mom in your room with you? Why on earth! Get her a different room, for sure! NY brought out some good baby making sex for us:) haha.
> 
> SO, then if she is in the room, I hope you can do the IUI without monitoring then, tell them you'll be on a trip. Because that way, you are still in it for that cycle even if she is in your room and you can't BD.
> 
> This is so exciting, I cant wait to hear more about it all! You are so brave to do this all and really go for it these cycles. Good joB!

yes she would be in our room as theres 7 of us and I was trying to just get 2 rooms with 2 double beds in each....2 adults and 2 children in one room and then me, hubby and mum in another!! for 3 nights its bloody expensive....at least $200 per room per night, so 2 rooms for 3 nights is already $1200, if I have to get my mum her own room it would be another $400 :growlmad: plus another $1400 for flights, we were going to drive but its 6 hours each way so add gas, parking etc I think I prefer to pay the $1400 and be there in an hour. Im paying for the whole thing as its a surprise, they paid to get themselves from UK - Canada. 

The time I want to take them away is right at my ovulation time if I get my period on Aug 4 so IUI wouldnt be possible. I only have a small window to take them as MIL looks after the dogs and she is going away the middle when my family is here. I guess I could look at it this way: Im not paying for IUI so could spend that money on my mum having her own room!! :haha:

where did you stay in NY?

yes they wash the sperm so that its pure sperm without any semen or other crap! I dont think sperm washing for gender is available so not sure what she meant!

thanks sheryl, I dont know anyone who has done IUI either. I doubt I will be so lucky to get pregnant first try, but theres a few people who did it 2nd try in the over 35 folder.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah we stayed at Empire hotel I think it was called? Right across from the Ballet school and very near central park in Manhatten. It was ok. Kinda trying to be "trendy" but seemed a bit tacky. Lol. The restaurant attached to it was fine. The rooftop bar was a tad annoying though because it had a lot of roudy party people coming in and out of the foyer. Although, there was a lot of security and hotel staff to keep it mostly classy. So, all in all, was fine. I am not sure how much it costed....think we were there 2 nights then went to long island for 2 nights. NY is expensive. Then to eat, see things, taxi, it all really adds up so yea, guess your mom should be in your room probably. 

What things do you plan to see/do? And where will you stay? I liked being where we were because we walked to central park and through to the other side of that. We could walk to the Natural Museum of History easily, I liked seeing the ballet across from us each morning. We walked to Time Square, Rockefellar plaza, and even upper side(far walk tho!). We found great food within walking, everything was in walking distance so never ever took a taxi. Only thing we didnt do was get to the statue of liberty area.. No time!


----------



## NDH

Mummy, what a lovely picture, and what a neat family tradition with the wedding dress now a Christening gown. I love family traditions and heirlooms like that.

NY, welcome home. I'm glad you survived! I hope work goes easy on you for a bit while you recover.



sarahincanada said:


> The time I want to take them away is right at my ovulation time if I get my period on Aug 4 so IUI wouldnt be possible. I only have a small window to take them as MIL looks after the dogs and she is going away the middle when my family is here. I guess I could look at it this way: Im not paying for IUI so could spend that money on my mum having her own room!! :haha:

Ahaha love it - it would almost work out the same too, if you didn't take clomid (which since you mostly take it to be monitored, and of course the extra follies, there's not much point anyway that cycle).

I hope the IUI is successful this month and it doesn't come to trying to BD in NY, but that would be cool. And even if you do share a room I'm sure you can manage to find a time to get some sneaky BD lol. DH and I once went to a conference in NJ where we shared a room with another couple and we managed a couple times (the other couple was always out much later than we were but we did get interrupted once :blush: lol.) It would probably be more embarrassing if it's your mom than a stranger though.

Flying, Happy 27 weeks! 3rd tri already wow!

I can't remember exactly what everyone else is up to now but I think that also means happy 22 weeks to Sheryl and happy 21 weeks to Huggles? Or am I a week off?

AFM, megapixel is being quite the wiggle worm lately. S/He is most active when I'm laying on my back so I've been staying in bed far too late haha. But did feel some kicks last night while sitting in my chair too.

I have my anomaly scan booked for August 8th at 11:30. Silly time as DH won't be able to go I'm sure, and I forgot to ask if it's possible to get a recording, either by DVD if they do them or if I'm allowed to bring a video camera. I can't let DH miss out on it entirely. 

As the time is getting closer it's getting harder to keep my resolve to stay team :yellow: though :nope:. But if DH isn't able to come that will make it easier as there's no way I'm finding out without him. One thing I've been considering though is making a card that says "Congratulations we're having a..." and ask the sonographer to write it down then seal it in the envelope. That way if the suspense gets to be too much we can find out together at the time of our choosing. But that might be too much temptation to have around. I don't know.


----------



## sherylb

Good memory NDH! Bummer that DH can't make that time. I waited several extra weeks for DH to come but we were also finding out the gender.


----------



## NDH

Well with DH still not working I just couldn't keep waiting until we know what his hours will be (if he gets a job that has regular hours even) on the off chance we can book a scan that will be at a reasonable time for him to come.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, welcome home, so sorry you had a tough time, i cant imagine camping whilst pregnant in this heat and then having to work over night shifts !! BOO to work !! cant wait till you have to go on mat leave then its just relaxation to look forward to xx

Sarah, i hope IUI works, i thought with IUI they took individual sperm and egg and left them to fuse and then get it back into you or something or is that IVF? i am defo goin to read up on it but sounds great and im feeling very positive about it.. so hopefully you wont have to wait until NY trip !!! :hugs: what are you doing at the monday appointment exactly ?
x

NDH, yay for feeling movement xxx that must be awesome. 

i think im going to ask my doc about why im not feeling movement and i will probably tell her that i think its because although my LMP says im 25 or 26 weeks , bubs is still small on the scan by 6 or 5 days and that including my placenta could have an effect !


----------



## NDH

Preethi, ICSI is when they put the egg and sperm together. It's like one step beyond IVF (IVF they put sperm and eggs in a dish or whatever, then however many embryos form they either discard or freeze the rest that they don't put back in you. (They usually only put 2 or 3 back). ICSI they actually inject the sperm into the egg rather than letting it meet on its own. That's a bad explanation sorry.
IUI is when the sperm are washed so only good, motile sperm are left, and then the good sperm are injected into the uterus. They still have to do the work from there, and conception (if it happens) takes place as normal rather than in a lab.


----------



## Huggles

how exciting that you've booked your anomaly scan NDH - it'll be here before you know it! I love the idea of writing the gender in a card and finding out together if hubby can't be there!


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo for the upcoming scan NDH, and for feeling movement! I've not been tempted at all to stray from team yellow so far, but I think if there was an envelope in the house with the gender in it, I'd probably have opened it by now in some weak moment!!! I doubt that if you're already wavering that you'll be able to NOT look at the envelope if you did that...!


NY, sheesh I'm glad your'e home, even if you have to go back in to work! Now don't take on any more than you can deal with!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Sarah; hopefully you'll just get a BFP this month and not have to worry about TTC next month at all!!! FX hun...


And sorry if I've forgotten anyone else! 


I decided seeing I hit third tri today that I should get an updated pic. My avatar is still my 24 week pic, so this one is 27 weeks; same top & in the same (sorta) place
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2556.jpg

it's growing! :D


----------



## Huggles

wow, amazing bump flying! So awesome :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Yeah you're right Amy - but what a keepsake that would make for the baby book. We'll totally have to decide in the next 3 weeks if we are going to stay :yellow: for the long haul or find out, because if we go the card route we can pretty much guarantee we'll know early. (Unless maybe I give it to my mom - she really doesn't want to know and would keep it safe :haha:)

Argh I'm just so torn lol. Reading it on a card alone together would be much better than hearing it from the sonographer or worse, someone slipping up and finding out by accident. I know so many people who have found out accidentally (ie doctor who read the report and wasn't aware that we didn't know. That would be an awful way to find out. I had a bad dream recently about finding out that way without DH there either. I actually woke up crying lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, hope you are able to sort out the dilemma and decide if you want to find out along with dh or not.. this is a personal decision only the two of you can make .. xxx

Flying, awesome bump pic !! xx


----------



## Dew

Welcome back NY! :hugs: glad you are done with camp and doing well. Hope you get enough rest soon!! :flower:

NDH: congrats on scan date :thumbup: and thanks a bunch for giving me the wonderful idea of having the sonographer write the gender on a (hand-made) card, reading it later at home while snuggled together with DH and later making it part of baby album :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am loving it! We don't want to be team yellow so I am liking this idea. Hope DH likes it too, sometimes he doesn't get such things easily. I hope you don't mind me replicating your idea...you'll anyways be the first to use it if you do decide to go this way. :hugs:

Hello to everyone :hi: and TGIF :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Glad you like the idea Dew - I hope you get to use it soon :)

I borrowed it from someone else so you can certainly have it too lol. (The other day I read of someone who was reading the piece of paper with the gender on it at her anniversary dinner with DH. The only part I added was doing it on a handmade card).


----------



## Dew

Sarah, my only suggestion other than what has already been mentioned is for you to use softcups after a quick BD in NY. That way you can move around without fear of losing spermies. Gravity will still be working against you if you are walking around but who knows may be walk movements help cervix to open and suck things up :wacko:

I just hope your first IUI experience is painless and comfortable and wish so much it is successful too :thumbup: Keeping FXed everything goes well in next 3 weeks. 

I forgot are you still going to Vegas?


----------



## Dew

Thanks NDH! Excited to know which way you decide to go :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

HAPPY 3rd TRIMESTER FLYING!!!! :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: (booby dance in your honour!)

Dew, glad you'll be thinking of doing something special in Sept! :hugs: Fingers crossed you'll be preggers by then too! :dust:

NY, welcome back hun!! :flower:

NDH... how cool if you do decide to find out the gender! Fabulous idea! :thumbup: My hubby is so resolved on team yellow he'd never sway (Perhaps a bit like your Mum then?) :haha: Oh and thanks for the great explanation on the different stages (IUI, IVF etc) I get so confused! 

Sarah, nearly Monday my dear! Here's hoping that you wont have to worry about how to deal with :sex: and New York! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

I wish my hubby was resolute like yours Mummy lol. At first I was the one wanting to be team :yellow: and DH wanted to find out, now he doesn't care "whatever you want" he says and my resolve is slowly slipping... 

We will see though. For the next three weeks I will try to visualise how awesome it will be to find out for ourselves at the birth.


----------



## babyhopes2323

im pooped !! so DH and i went this evening on a massive shopping spree for LO at mothercare and ended up bying absolutely everything on the list, except for small things like nappies and toiletries and soft toys which we would buy later, but instead bought clothes, body suits, mittens, play mat, bottle set, mattress, blankies, the whole lot,., and mind you a baby does not come cheap, i was simply calculating out of interest how much we have already spent on the baby and it came upto 11,000 dirhams my currency.. which would be £1833 and $3013 american respectively, we still have the whole breast pump set etc to buy and maybe few more clothes which im expecting as presents from the family.


----------



## sherylb

wow


----------



## MummyCat

NDH... LOL... I can tell you that you'll probably be pleased either way! (Sounds weird but it's true) If you wait till the end, you'll be so pleased you did as you get to find out on the day you meet baby what it is. It is a very special thing! But equally... if you find out the sex you'll be pleased because you can start getting a few pink/blue items in and narrow the names down or even have one decided... so you'll be pleased when you meet little one on the day! :thumbup: You can't go wrong either way! 

Preethi... WOW.. what a shopping trip! Bet you are glad that most of it is done though! :thumbup: Kitting out a home for baby is expensive and as they grow they need high chairs, bigger car seats, more clothes/shoes/coats etc... new beds! (stage we're at now!) LOL but the second baby is a walk in the park with regards to items to purchase. 

My list includes.... baby carrier/wrap and new bottles along with nappies/wipes/formula etc not a very big list!


----------



## babyhopes2323

mummy, but you dont know the sex yet so youve got all the clothes etc to buy as well.. they are so expensive arent they... and i bought so many pink outfits and the play mat that was around £50 etc is pink, i shouldve bought more gender neutral stuff so maybe i could have used it a second time round !! what a dummy i am


----------



## babyhopes2323

im not getting a baby carrier. im worried i wont be able to walk around with it. xx


----------



## sherylb

Oh that's right you said you have back problems right?


----------



## MummyCat

Thankfully... my family go a bit shopping mad... so when they found out Lottie was a girl, they went out and bought loads of pink and girly stuff. I guess other people's family members have time to do that during the pregnancy if they know the sex! :D If we have a boy, they'll do the same thing I'm sure, but we still have loads of gender neutral clothes up to 3 months. 

I will have to buy clothes eventually... but nothing that is needed for the first few months! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

yep sheryl, ive got a bad back so im worried about getting a carrier.. 

thats nice mummy, although im so picky about clothes, i wont be asking for any clothes from family.. i dont like the frilly netted frocks etc which used to make me itch as a toddler myself, i dont want to put my child through that. i prefer cotton not over the top type clothes, so im doing a list instead to let them know what i have bought and what i would like to have although ive bought everything already, dont think theres anything left !!


----------



## nypage1981

NDH great idea about the card for gender. Wish i'd have done that. I would go for it if I were you! 

Wow preethi- you are done! Im so jealous. Not even begun yet because we have been redoing things so there isn't room for it all now. But carpet comes monday so our bedroom gets put back together and we already put in some new organizers in the closet so then will be able to get the things. I've bought more than enough clothes. Thats it! 

Not sure what else I read, I was reading this like over an hour ago, then had to do something and now feel a tad uncommitted to my response. Hope everyone is doing ok and talk soon.


----------



## NDH

Preethi, I can't believe you're already done shopping! Lol. That's a lot of money, but if that includes your furniture and stuff the. It's not too bad. I've calculated our big expenses to be around $2,000 if I have to buy new (but hope to do better than that). Aside from onesies (it will be summer here and baby won't have need for lots of clothes) I don't plan on buying any clothes. I will get lots as gifts I'm sure, and if we do find out gender we won't be sharing it with anyone. I will be doing a shower soon after birth as well as before (if my sister isn't able to come down for the first one), so people will be able to buy gender specific clothes after the baby is born.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

NY: Ive been to NYC quite a few times and done more or less everything I wanted to. Ive been with hubby once and took my mum and sister once. My BIL and 2 neices have never been. I think it will work as its a short flight and doesnt take away too much time from their canada vacation if we go for 3 nights. I will decide nearer the time, my mum is arriving here 2 weeks before they come so I will ask her what she thinks. I hope the flights will still be the same price even if we leave it to last minute to book, we would drive 2 hours down to buffalo and flight buffalo -ny.

NDH: LOVE the card idea!! I also want to be on team yellow and hubby definitely wants to, but I know it will also drive me crazy not to know. Like mummy says both ways its special so dont get to upset if the urge comes over you and you have to know!!

babyhopes: when they take the 'individual sperm and egg and left them to fuse' like you describe thats called IVF. Thats a big procedure with lots of drugs and theyd have to extract eggs from me in a surgery. IUI is just where they wash the sperm and put it inside the uterus with a thin catheter, so much simpler and much cheaper!!! only $500 or so compared to $10,000. then theres ICSI like NDH mentioned where they actually inject the egg with the sperm....I assume they do that if the sperm and egg dont meet up in the dish when trying IVF.
I dont mind if I have to do IVF as then Id hope to have some spare embryos left to freeze and use when Im 41 or 42, but it would be my 38/39 year old egg! I know they allow up to 4 embryos to be inserted into you, but I think I would only do 2 at a time. I supposed when you are paying $10,000 a time people want the best chance possible, but I think I would decide on how many tries we are doing ahead of time and only do 2 at a time. Its crazy that even IVF fails a lot of the time....the embryo was already growing and just has to implant but it still fails. that would be so hard, especially if paying $10,000 of your own money.

the shopping spree sounds great!!! I love shopping  and good idea whoever said to get gender neutrel clothes so you can use for a 2nd baby.

flying: you look lovely, thats a gorgeous bump!!! are you going to do something creative with your bump photos in a frame or something? that would be cute for bubs to see one day.

dew: oooh your temps look good, Im liking its gone up today! Im wishing with everything I have that you get your bfp this month, I dont want you to be sad the coming months. as for the softcups Im really icky about things 'up there', but I suppose my hubby could do it for me. Im sure we would BD at night anyway, there would be no chance for a quicky as my mum would literally be with us all the time!!. and YES we go to vegas a week on sunday!!! cant wait, at least this 2WW will be ok as I will be having lots of fun there.

sorry if I forgot anyone else! hope you all have a great weekend, Im hoping to convince hubby to go for dinner and a movie tomorrow. Not long till monday....preethi I think you asked what will happen on monday....they will do an ultrasound to see how many follicles I have produced this cycle, and if any are mature they will send me home with the trigger shot. then I will probably have IUI on wednesday as you usually ovulate 2 days after the trigger and they aim for same day IUI. with that hubby has to go at 8am to give his sample and I go around noon for the procedure. Yikes!!!!


----------



## Huggles

wow babyhopes - great that you've already bought everything!

Sarah - not long til monday! Good luck!


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, i havent bought much furniture stuff because im in a one bed apt so we will be sharing with LO.

ny, atleast youre getting everything almost renovated.. thats exciting.. im sure you will be shopping and done soon !!

Sarah thanks for explaining.. yes IUI and IVF seem a good option if you really have to the expense bit is probably the only thing to think off .. but hey im so excited about your monday appointment.. only one more day to go.. i never count the day we are actually in at the moment. i hope you have mature follicles to be able to do it on the wednesday..how exciting .. let us know.. xxx

i bought all pink clothes thats what im saying.. they are not gender neutral.. i wish id bought more gender neutral ! xx


----------



## flyingduster

haha, yeah see over here with the gender thing, the sonographer doesn't record ANYTHING about the gender on the paperwork, so you CAN'T find out accidentally! They'll tell you at the scan verbally if you want, but *even then* it's not recorded in paperwork, so if you decide to not find out then and there, you CAN'T find out later without having another scan... Made it easy for me really, I said right at the start that we didn't want to know, so there was never any tempting "do you want to know" questions!! lol.

But I do love the card idea... I think that when it comes to #2 we will probably find out the gender as by then we'll have a 'preference' one way or the other, but right now we really don't care if it's a boy or a girl! So maybe for #2 we'll do the card thing... hehe!


Wow Preethi, so cool you have everything you need (pretty much)!! We have all the big things we need, and most of the little stuff now too, but I'm having another baby shower in September that'll top up the little stuff as well (clothes and stuff) and my in-laws want to buy the rest of the cloth nappies I need (need probably another 15 yet...) so really I guess we're about done on shopping too! Most of our stuff was second hand or gifted though so we haven't spent that much! We don't make a lot of money, so there's no way we COULD spend that much!!! lol!


----------



## Huggles

what kind of cloth nappies are you planning to use flying?
We're also planning to use cloth. My cousin said she'll give us a set of econobums (12 prefolds + 3 covers), and i really want at least 2 bumbeetles with cute prints (all in ones). Although i'm starting to really want to add about 6 cherub trees to my list as well cos they fit newborns better! (my cousin runs an online cloth diaper store).


----------



## NDH

I have my cloth list mostly planned out but can't buy any yet :( Will definitely be putting some on the registry (not that we're doing an official one).
So far for the baby I only have a crib (just brought it home from DH's former boss's), a change table with bath and some wall decals and picture frames. But I have heaps more time than the rest of you.

Preethi, I was referring to the furniture you already bought (dresser and cot etc), rather than just yesterday's shopping spree alone.

Had a talk with DH this morning and we've definitely decided to stay :yellow:. Hoping it's the same way here as in NZ and they don't record the sex anywhere so we can't accidently find out either. I told DH he has to be firm with me though, but now that it's agreed upon and we're on the same page I think I'll waver less. And of course it will be easier after the scan and I can't do any backsies lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow flying, thats nice of them , no confusion then because no temptation !! glad youve got everything and surely youre looking forward to your baby shower, so i am but more than anything, i cant wait to start antenatals on monday. it feels more like a coupley thing to do and its nice that dh wants to come along too and we get to meet other couples in the area.

NDH, i know you were referring to the cot, dresser etc, the only two major furniture we did buy were the cot and dresser , so yeah that price was including everything, but we are not done shopping yet.

im glad you have decided to stay team yellow., youve made a decision and so now in the forum, we have you,mummycat and flying in team :yellow:, 

Nypage and huggles in team :blue:

and sheryl and me in team :pink:

nice !!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!! :wave:
going for lunch with hubby then to see horrible bosses at the movie theatre!
arrgggh trying not to think too much about how long it is till monday :dohh:
dew keeping everything crossed for you :friends:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello! 

Dew, how are you feeling about your temps? Keeping busy, im sure! Let us know how its goin. 

Sarah- monda will be exciting and come really slowly, then you will be nervous for wed and that will come super fast. Lol. Soon enough, you will have done the job, and going to vegas! Is that the first week of the 2ww? You still going to have drinks during that time now that you're going for the IUI? 

Preethi- i wanna see pics of all your stuff you bought. You said you are making up a list of what you have, if you get bored you should PM me the list, I have no idea where to start with baby stuff! You'd think i'd have never had a baby before...hmmm. Guess back then more people bought things for me! 

NDh- team yellow! Yay! 

For those thinkin of cloth diapers- I wanted to do this too, but am kind of lost to the process of this. What do you do with poop? And how do these diapers work? I am thinking convenience will just force me to use disposables, but I like to leave a carbon footprint so had considered it......


I am being lazy today! YAY me!:happydance: But I feel so guilty.....like im wasting precious time! But we are so busy lately, and even more so in the future......sigh. 
OH is at a tile class to begin laying tile in our bathroom now. Thats the biggest part, since it means I have to be gone...so we will see how this goes. I can't wait for Wed, we are going up north until friday. Just a quick little trip, but much needed. I work right up until that day so need some time off! Then saturday is OH bday, and we are going to a U2 concert. My little guy gets to go jam! We will see if he likes loud music!


----------



## sherylb

I went garage sale shopping with MIL this morning with the express purpose of finding play and sleeps and pajamas. I was so excited this morning that I went to the 2 places I knew had kids clothes at 8:30 am before I even had breakfast. The first place I went to was in my neighborhood but the clothes were overpriced ($2/sleeper, $1.50/onesie). The second place had gowns for $1 but that wasn't really what I wanted. Then I shopped for several hours with MIL before going back to the first place. We went to one place where all the clothes were $.25 and I spent $2.10 and got a bag full of clothes that are about 12 months. Then we went back to the first place and MIL talked her into $.50/sleeper and $.25 or $.50/onesie. So I spent $9 there and got 2 bags full of assorted sizes up to 12 months. Yay!! What a productive trip!


----------



## sherylb

Oh yeah! And when I got home we found out the guy that Mark's boss laid him off to hire quit on him and went back to his old job! I guess he saw the light!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah , enjoy the movie !!xxx

Nyp, i will PM you the list of things we bought, tomorrow in the morning. im sure you have it all figured out anyway, will get my list and send it to you xxx

sheryl, glad you had a nice and productive day !xx


this morning when i pressed my doppler probe on my bump i felt a wave like kick, it was so real :cloud9: for the first time, it was awesome.. xxxx dont want to jinx it.. xx

we went to see harry potter part 2 the finale, it was brilliant, we loved it... xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi, I actually googled a list of the layette and have a pretty good idea. I will learn as I go. I remember a few items that I loved with Ella...I need a Halo sleeper sack. That is what I used as a blanket as I was much too scared to have blakets in the crib. I also loved a bouncy/vibrating chair. Its an amazing necessity to take a shower, cuz the baby is in the bathroom with you and loves the chair! 

Guess i'll just get a few receiving blankets, crib sheets, pacifiers, bibs, and I need the skin care/ bath stuff. ALso diapers, wipes, diaper warmer, breast pump and sterilizer and storage bags, baby sling, and all the big furniture! HUGE list. thats probably only half. Sigh. Theres so much! Glad I have my clothing done. Lol. 

Maybe I should try a garage sale....I've never gone to garage sales before, they confuse me! Lol.


----------



## sherylb

If you had my MIL you would have the hang of it by now. She's great at getting people to knock down the prices to what she thinks they should be and if they don't she leaves. She once looked at a purse they had marked at $1 and left when they wouldn't go down to $.50. She got a lot of clothes today for $.50 a piece for herself too.


----------



## NDH

Lots of goodies today Sheryl - your MIL sounds like the ideal person to go with!

NY, regarding cloth, if you will be breasfeeding you don't have to do anything wih pooey diapers - throw then in a dry pail (wet pailing is only necessary for terry flats) til laundry day (don't leave longer than 3 days) and just throw them straight in the wash but do a rinse first.
If you're not breastfeeding or as poos start to get more solid, or if you just think the idea of putting poo in the wash is icky, you can use either flushable or fleece liners to catch the poos. Flushable ones can usually be reused if they've just done a wee. There are a few ways to deal with them - you can buy a sprayer you attach to the toilet so you rinse them over the toilet, some people use the shower sprayer if it reaches, and if it doesn't then they rinse over a bucket in the tub/shower. It's only the weaning poos that are supposedly more finicky to deal with though - at that stage I may just use flushable liners but we'll see. Once weaned, poos are solid and easy to tip into the toilet with no fuss.
I've just got most of my info from spending a few weeks in the natural parenting forum Reading all the threads I can find on cloth lol. Seems overwhelming at first, but now I can't wait to start lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks NDH. I am still on the fence. I know my family would not be for it, and poo poo me if I did use reusables. Plus, my mother will be the watcher of my baby, so feel like I should do something that she will be comfortable with....AND not sure yet if im comfortable with the extra work and stress of dealing with cleaning the diapers, since I know that having a baby is time consuming already. Washing bottles, dishes, and keeping up with laundry is already pretty tough with a baby.....


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh wow Nyp, i feel like your list is bigger than mine !! that sounds like a plan and you have sorted yourself out pretty well.. xx i will not be using cloth diapers, im going for the regular ones xxx i will send a list anyway just incase to check that i have everything i need and havent missed out on anything, you can tell me if ive missed on something or vice versa x


----------



## flyingduster

Huggles; I don't know what brand cloth nappies I'm going to use, as they all fit differently and suit different people! I basically intend to get a few of a few different brands and see how we go and what we prefer before getting more. Also the brans we have here vary to what you can get over there, so your brands mean very little to me at all...! 
For the first couple of weeks though we'll be using disposables!!! There's no way I'm gonna be able to cope with a new born and trying to figure out everything you need to figure out as WELL as figuring out cloth nappies!!! After a few weeks when things have started to settle a bit and we're working it all out THEN I'll start on the cloths too.


NDH; I'm so glad you're staying team yellow too! It'll be a lot easier now you've made a set decision about it. I can highly recommend though, that when you go for your scan to say to the sonographer straight away that you don't want to find out the gender!! Then you can enjoy the scan and not worry about being tempted; get it out of the way before then! lol.


Preethi; I'm really looking forward to the antenatal classes too! They're only 24 hours away now, and I got a phone call from the lady taking them earlier this afternoon as a reminder too. hehe. I am mainly looking forward to it for the social aspect; meeting a group of other mums-to-be in my area and getting together about our bubs!!! Also getting hubby much more involved too, I am keeping him as in-touch with it all as much as I can, but he still feels a bit 'left out' somewhat too cos there's not much he can really do at this stage still!!! I know he'll enjoy coming along and being a DAD. heh.

and omg! YAAAAY for that strong kick!!! It feels just like the first proper ones I felt; I was pressing my tummy trying to feel something and there was a wee 'boom' of a kick; it had me in tears cos it was unmistakable and awesome and everything... I'm sooo glad you got it too!! It might have taken a while, but the kicks will only start getting mroe obvious now! I think it was about a week or two after that first 'real' kick (not just possible flutters I'd felt before) that I was feeling regular kicking most days. :hugs:



And yup ny, NDH covered it before with the poo thing; it really is simple when you have it set up to deal with! For newborn lil squidgy poop just wash the whole lot; dump the nappy into the nappy bucket rather the rubbish bag. Then just empty the bucket into the washing machine every day or two; depending on how many nappies you have/use. Solid poop get flipped off into the toilet, and you can rinse any larger squishy ones down the toilet or use flushable liners to just toss the whole liner; poo and all (then just the same as before; dump the nappy into the bucket, and the bucket load into the washing machine) But like I said earlier, I'm still going to go with disposables at first while we get sorted with a routine and everything!! Though the disposables I'm using (have already got a piles of them) are biodegradable ones so at least they're not making as big an impact on the environment.... I'd not at all consider going straight into cloth from day one, unless it was #2, having already had the first one in cloth so I was used to it!!

I think if you set it up for your mum then she should be able to cope with it, cos she's probably thinking that cloth nappies are like the old terry-cloth squares thing that needed folding and scraping poo and pins and leaked and all that! Cloth nappies now-days are amazing compared to those old ones, and not at all as labour intensive. If it's set up so all she has to do is change the nappy and put the dirty one into a sealed bucket, put on a fresh one and is good to go, then she can't really complain about it being any harder than disposables!!! Even if she refuses the flip a poo into the toilet first, if she leaves the poo there and folds the nappy back on itself before putting it into the bucket, you can do a quick flip of them before emptying the bucket into the washing machine, and while that'll mean a few more precious minutes on your end, it'll mean a mum that doesn't complain about cloth being horrible if you DO want to do the cloth thing!!!

Also, you can of course do cloth part-time to *reduce* the number of disposables you use, mum can use disposables during the days she's looking after bub, and you can use cloth at other times to just cut down on the number used and the amount of washing needing done.... :)



Sheryl; sounds like you got some great bargins!!! And does that mean hubby has a job again!??! I hope so!!



AFM I'm having a good day! I sold my wee pony trailer this morning for a decent price, and then we went into town to have lunch with family. I think that finally my dad is showing his excitement in me being pregnant! When we first told that side of the family dad was pretty 'meh' in his reaction; my SIL and brother were far more excited than my dad was, he pretty much just carried on talking about other things! But since then he's popped in to see me a few times at work and asked how I was going and stuff, and today he was asking all sorts of questions and talking about my bump and having to pat it when we first met up and stuff (and encouraged my step mum to come pat it too. heh) so I think he *is* quietly excited about it now! It'll be the first grandchild on all sides of the family so perhaps it just took him a wee while to come to grips with being a grandad? I don't care, he's obviously happy about it all now so it's all good! And while I don't want strangers touching my bump, I was soooo happy when my dad obviously couldn't help himself from touching it, just because it showed his happiness and excitement! :D

Baby has been kicking soooo much lately too, it's been really nice! I know I'm going to love having baby in my arms, but at the same time I just *know* I'm going to miss these silent private lil kicking sessions it has inside me too! It can be having a real wee wriggle in there and noooooooo one would know unless I pointed out my moving tummy or told them, it's our special wee thing that only *I* can have, ya know? I can't wait to meet him/her in a few months time, but I am enjoying being pregnant too....

So tomorrow night is antenatal classes, which go for 8 weeks. And on saturday is my midwife appointment; I then go on to fortnightly visits with her as the time starts getting closer!! So yay for getting to hear the heartbeat more often! lol. This coming weekend my in laws are moving house too, so hubby is going up there to help them shift, but because I'm working on saturday and have the midwife (and can't really help with moving stuff now) I'll stay home. And in 4 weeks I'll be driving the 4-5 hours up to the NZ grooming competition! I'm sooooooo looking forward to going there, even though I won't be competing this year (totally gutted about that... but bub comes first!) it'll be great to spend the whole weekend amongst one of my passions! :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying..... that is sooo awesome.. so lovely for you to be feeling big kicks from bubs etc.. and you say you cant wait to have bubs, well me too.. im kind of done being pregnant already lol..

tomorrow night 7-9 is our antenatals as well and its the same as you really, we want to meet other other couples too who are pregnant etc but we only have four classes of two hours each.. not as long as yours xx

i cant wait for my doc appointment.. this saturday.. for the first time ive been able to control myself for 3 whole weeks without seeing bubs.. lol..


----------



## Huggles

NY - here is a nice article my cousin has one her site all about cloth diapering. The other ladies have pretty much covered it here, but it might be a nice article to read anyway.

Flying - we'll also probably use disposables for the first couple of weeks for a few reasons - there are very few cloth diapers that fit newborns well, and i am going for the one size fits all brands so those are also very often too bulky on a newborn. Of those brands cherub tree fits tiny babies best. But even then it's usually only from about 6 weeks. Also, i don't want meconium poos in cloth - yuck!

Babyhopes - yay for feeling a very definite kick! That's so exciting!

Flying and babyhopes - enjoy your antenatal classes! We're probably going to rather go to a one day course which i'll only book for 3 sept (think i'm 28 weeks then). We started doing weekly classes last time but only got to 2 before everything went wrong. This time i prefer the thought of learning everythign in one day. But we will also be going to hypnobirthing classes weekly during sept - so those will also cover the birth, just from a different aspect. So that's also why i don't want weekly antenatal classes - gonna be too exhausting having so many evenings out.

Sheryl - sounds like you're all set up with all those baby clothes! Great that you go them all at such a bargain! :thumbup:

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow!
Hope you enjoyed the movie. Let me know what you thought of it - it's being released here next fri so i'm contemplating going to see it the following tues/wed.

NDH - congrats on deciding to stay team yellow - there's no ways i have enough self control for that! LoL


----------



## NDH

It's a big relief having the decision made. Will be upfront with the sonographer at the beginning too, and of course if DH is not able to be there it will be easier to stand my ground. But I feel much better for having the decision made.

However, I was having a chat with my SIL this afternoon, (she only JUST found out! I've been after DH for weeks if he talked to his sisters yet, and assumed he'd done so ages ago! I feel so horrible). Anyway, she was going to have her second be a surprise, but he had an erection during the scan :haha: so didn't really have a choice in the matter. Save that happening to us too we'll definitely be waiting.

NY, I don't want you to feel like you're being pressured into cloth, but seeing as you mentioned an interest in being eco friendly, every cloth diaper makes an impact, you don't have to cloth full time. I know some people who use even just one diaper a day, and over time that can make a big difference. Just give it a rinse and throw it in with regular laundry load as long as you aren't using fabric softener and it's no extra work but still making a difference :) 

Unlike Huggles and Amy though I plan to start from day 1. I'll just use paper liners for the mec stage. Newborn fluff is expensive though, but I'll be buying lots second hand, and as I hope to have several kiddos it'll be a worthwhile expense as they'll get their use. I may as well get used to it right from the start. I plan to get 15 or so MCNs (and will put some on registry as well so may end up with more) and a dozen or so prefolds to stretch washing days which I can use to boost as baby gets bigger. If I get given disposables I have nothing against using them as backup or for travelling though.

Preethi, I totally missed your post about the kicking - that's so awesome! Glad you're finally experiencing good, strong kicks.


----------



## NDH

Aha, found the post with the kick - that's too cool. I've read of lots of people who get the most response from bubs while using the doppler and have played with baby using it, like a cat and a laser pointer kinda. I hope they continue.

Preethi and Amy, have fun with the prenatal classes too. It'll be such a fun way to get to meet other expectant parents and maybe meet the mom's you'll be doing play dates with eventually. :thumbup:

Sarah, your scan is coming up - here's hoping for good follies :thumbup:

And Dew - I haven't been keeping track of your temps. Must find a post from you and see how they're doing. 

As always, FXd and loads of :dust: for the two of you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sherylb

No, he didn't get a new job. Garage sales are a little different for spending money. I only spent $11.10 yesterday for 3 bags of clothes.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow thanks ladies! you've really helped me in deciding to at least try the reusables. Its really not common over here, at least amongst anyone I know. I'd be the only one to have done it and sometimes people already call me a "hippie" so this should just match their opinion of me. Lol. Not sure why they think that....I could have my mom just use some biodegradable type of throwaways when she has the baby. I will not be starting right away either, just dealing with the circumcision and everything else that comes with newborns, i'd rather not. I should clear this with OH, as he has no idea this even exists im sure! Like I said, its not a common practice over here, but like everything else, will probably become more used in the years to come. 

Dew- how's yoru cycle coming along? 

Huggles, thanks for that article!

Preethi- I try not to be too over excessive in my needs or wants for baby, but just LOVE being prepared. All my life, I buy or pack too much for everything, not because im very high maintenance but have this incredible need to be prepared for any "in case" situation! So, probably things on my list aren't necessary but I remember how much they really helped with Ella and were used, so i "need" them!

Flying- mine is SUCH a mover also! I actually got kind of worried last night if it was a bad thing to have a baby moving ALL. THE. TIME. Lol. He isn't always like that, but lately its constant so I just wanted to make sure it doesn't mean anything bad......Its awesome to feel eh? Although, not gunna lie, the constant movement gets a bit exhausting by the night time when I just want a little "quiet." Maybe bubs sleeps at night already! Hahhaha. yea right. 

I am excited, I started making my gift registries for my shower. I figured out that I can just do it online instead of going to the store with the little gun scanner.......i don't need to see the stuff for the most part I know what it is. Do have to go to find the stroller and basinette and stuff but feel like i've accomplished a little bit at least!


----------



## sherylb

I am finally back up to my pre-pregnancy weight! It only took 22 weeks!


----------



## Huggles

Yay, glad you've started gaining sheryl :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

glad youre gaining now.. sheryl. x

nyp, its good to be organized even in case of an emergency !! i cant believe you are saying that about constant kicks, i would die for a day like yours if i could feel kicks everyday xxx some of us arent that lucky.. (me) :haha: so dont wish yours away.. x


----------



## nypage1981

True baby, sorry. I am dumb sometimes. I hope you get the constant ones real soon! Usually after the first real one, its only a matter of a week or so until you feel them regularily....but maybe still a few weeks until you have a day that its constant. Like i say, mine isn't every day constant, its just once in a while, so that it kinda scares me to worry that its in distress or something!


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh ny :hugs: your babys just an active bouncy baby that cant wait to meet mummy, so he is saying "hi" every now and then through kicks.. enjoy them. ive read on my what to expect book that babys who are active all the time are nothing to worry about.. they usually ask you to keep a count of kicks to make sure its not silent.. so in my case i will be more worried. i hope my doctor dosent feel a need to be concerned as usually baby is so active on scans, its only at home that she isnt or rather never is active !

im going to bed as it is 11 : 45pm at night,.. 

nite nite all xx


----------



## sherylb

I have a very active little baby too. I definitely have kicks and other movements every day since the 17th week.


----------



## flyingduster

lol, speaking of active babies, at around 2am this morning I was semi-awake, and I realised my tummy was rocking all over the place with kicks! heh. Hubby was semi-awake too, facing away from me, so I rolled over to 'spoon' him, and pressed my tummy against his back; he could feel all the rocking and rolling and we were both giggling at the strength and consistency of it!!! Hubby hasn't felt big rocking rolling rumbling kicks like that yet (he felt his first lil series of 'boomboomboom' kicks only yesterday, but they were weak ones!) so he was loving feeling how strong and fast they were even through his BACK! lol!!! Before now he's really only felt the single kicks, not the lil spazzy 'kicky feet' ones. hehehehe. After a while (like 10-15 mins!) it went quiet in there again, and after a few mins of quiet I whispered "I think it's gone to sleep...." BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM.... we both laughed and said "maybe not then!" in unison. :cloud9: Totally _totally_ awesome, and yup I'm loooving every moment of it, even when s/he gives me a fright with them sometimes! lol.

Preethi, those kicks WILL become strong and regular! The first 'real' one has happened now so it's only a matter of time until the next, and the next, and it won't be long before you've lost count!


Sheryl, I'm so glad you've gained again!! I haven't gained a single ounce yet, but I haven't LOST any either, and *obviously* bub is strong and healthy going by what I can feel every day, so I'm not at all worried about it. I've got a heck of a lot of weight I could loose to be 'healthy' (like 60+lb) so if I don't gain any then it's good as far as I'm concerned (as long as bub stays strong and healthy OF COURSE!) cos hopefully it'll mean when I give birth, I'll have actually LOST some weight!!! lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh yep, I do that to OH all the time too! .....figure if im kept awake it should wake him up too:)


----------



## Huggles

Happy 26 weeks babyhopes!

Flying - that's so lovely that you and hubby had that lovely baby kicking moment last night :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying.. awesome news about the kicks as always.. glad you and dh are getting to enjoy such intimate moments with LO xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

just got back from my trip downtown and my follicle appointment, and I have.....................

4 follicles!! :dance::dance::dance:

they are 26, 25, 23 & 18 mm
last month I had 25, 21 & 18

so these are bigger, not sure if that means anything. Im waiting for them to call after they have my bloods to say when I take my trigger shot and come in for IUI (probably trigger today and IUI on wednesday). lining is 8.5mm 'good'

this time I asked them what todays blood would show them, and she said they look at the estrogen levels as they can give them an indication if the 4 follicles have a good chance of containing an egg....if estrogen is low I think they know some of the follies will be empty. so when they phone Im going to try and remember to ask how the estrogen looks. I should also find out what last months was....perhaps some of the 3 follicles didnt contain anything.

so I said to the nurse I was happy to have 4, and that with IUI that should give me a good chance right, and she said something like 'well you have as good a chance as before' or something like that. Ive noticed on these boards that a lot of people say that the clinics dont hype up IUI and are in fact quite unenthusiastic about its results. After her kinda negative reaction to my question I was wondering, why is it that the nurses seem to think IUI only has an equal chance as intercourse, and if thats true why do we bother? Ive decided this: of the people that do IUI, a large % of those people have problems and many of them will have to go on to IVF and even that may not work. so overall looking at the statistics of IUI it doesnt have better stats than regular intercourse, but thats because most of people people having it are in the problem catagory. If you look at an individual basis I think its more promising, theres been 3 successful IUIs in the over 35 folder in the past few months, and so thats great success compared to the general stats. thats my thinking anyway! 

she did say after that comment that '4 follicles is better than 3' as if that was more promising, not that Im doing IUI. But Im very excited to be doing IUI this cycle and do believe having the sperm washed and put into the uterus is more promising than just doing intercourse. A book Im reading says of say 2 million sperm ejaculated only 400,000 make it to the uterus. Well they are putting hopefully 10 million (depends on the post wash count) washed sperm right up there, thats so much more!

also found out the IUI is $325 including everything....I was expecting $350 plus tax so around $400, so thats a bonus!


----------



## babyhopes2323

So glad everything went well at your appointment sarah, 4 follicles seem to be good then !! never mind their attitude towards it and dont let that get you down, you are trying your options and everything is a chance. you could very well fall pregnant with IUI and then smirk at them. so happy for you :hugs:

so we went to our antenatal class today, we had two couples from the UK, a couple from newzealand and an australian couple, they were all quite reserved, nobody spoke out loud much or asked questions or anything.. i did because i wanted to know the answers to some of them ..

we spoke about health in pregnancy and she spoke about some evidence advising against using cot bumpers for restriction of airflow to baby while sleeping, she also advised against using toiletries like baby soap, bubble baths and products for fear of dry skin and eczema, i however will be using baby oil to moisturize and she said something about not using baby wipes and using cotton and wool as a best option so that the chemicals from the wipes scented or not dont really touch babys skin, atleast for 2 months. 

i may get unscented wipes.. we talked about when to go into hospital, when you know for sure.. and how to excerise and not bum on couch because bumming on couch makes the baby go into posterior position and the best position for delivery is anterior etc.,

so yeah we both thought the class was good and we'll see how it goes on from now .x


----------



## sarahincanada

just got the call....so Im to take the ovidrel tonight at 10pm and have my IUI wednesday at 11 :happydance: hubby has to go for his sperm donation at 8am. She said my estrogen was high (2640) which indicates there are 4 eggs in the follicles :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

Sounds great Sarah! Maybe the nurses just spend too much time doing this stuff and don't get excited about it anymore.


----------



## Huggles

wow sarah, looks like everything is looking really great for you this month! :dust:

babyhopes - glad you're enjoying your classes :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies! Im excited, but also realistic and not expecting it to definitely work first time. but my statistics are good for getting pregnant this year I feel. and if not at least I know I have tried hard and then it will be IVF. FX it doesnt get that far, man its expensive!!


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo Sarah, that's so exciting! I know it's no promise of *anything*, but it's still so exciting!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK!


We had our first antenatal class last night too, but we did grocery shopping on the way home so by the time I got home I went straight to bed! lol. There is 12 couples there, and it was fairly quiet like in Preethis one, but I think it's because we're all new to each other and stuff!!! Did an intro thing so we did get to chat one-on-one with every single couple so HAVE met them all now, I just can't remember them all! LOL! Everyone is due in sept/oct though, with about 4 others due within a week of me too; so babies will all be around the same age later! We had a car seat chat and talked about terminology and stuff too, but most of the evening was all the sorta 'housework' stuff too; being shown around and nutting out some 'rules' we were all happy with (cell phones off; what is said here, stays here, etc etc) and that sorta stuff! But all in all we enjoyed it! :) so we have 7 more weeks of 2-hourly sessions and I'm sure we'll all warm up to each other by the end of it!! :)


----------



## NDH

Wow Sarah how exciting! And I never knew that follicles could be empty - how strange. But it's good that they think all 4 of yours have an eggy!

It must have been disappointing for your nurse not to be very encouraging, but you're right in that IUI doesn't have a very high success rate because many of the people who try it will move on to IVF, and of those a lot will still have no success. So sad how some people cal literally exhaust every option and still jot get pregnant :(

I think you guys will have a much better chance with IUI than without it, and I really hope you'll be adding a positive statistic to it's success rate this month :). If not, I'm sure the cycle after next (as you won't be able to do IUI next month) will be the lucky one. It's definitely your time.

Dew how are you doing? I hope you've been keeping yourself occupied. The last week of the TWW is always he hardest part of the month and I hope yours ends with great news :dust:

flying and preehthi, I hope your next class the other couples start warming up more. I know I'd be anxious at he first class and probably wouldn't say much either, so it's a good thin there are a few weeks to get to know each other.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah glad you have good estrogen numbers! I hope this works for you. How many months does that pay for, just one? Seems maybe thats why the success rate isnt great then if it is just one cycle.....everything needs a few tries I believe and many just do the one I bet. 

Preethi- about the bumpers in the crib, we were advised to not do that when my daughter was born too. They actually suggested no blankets or bumpers in there at all, so thats why I use the halo sleeper sacks. They are a zip on blanket and work like a charm, without having to worry about poor air circulation. 

Hope everyone is well! I am so stressed out about this baby coming now.....My house is nowhere near ready for what I want it to be for baby, its a mess, all over the place and we just can't seem to get it together. Now OH is still wanting to go out of town this week instead of stay home to do house things, and I have yet to start shopping and feel so behind and unprepared. Also, trying to plan a shower for my sister and working all the time, im beginning to feel at my wits end. 

To top it off, i've had horrible indigestion and acid heart burn for 2 days straight and have a sore throat from all the acid burning up my throat...i cant eat, want to puke, gurgly stomach, burning throat. Its bad:( Guess its just not my day. Or week. Thinking this is a poor entrance to third trimester.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah yay for IUI on wednesday i am so excited,,, i hope you dont have to get to the IVF stage too !!! xxx

flying, ours is only for four weeks and its not like NZ or other places really, there is much of a community feel if you know what i mean, we didnt chat one on one, nobody wanted to talk about themselves much during introductions etc and i dont see all of us becoming bosom buddies :haha: but anyway i want to learn and thats what im going for .. so hoping i get the best out of it .x

plus the other women were all between 30 and 33 weeks. i was the only one at 26. lol

Ny, sorry your house is not ready yet, but im sure as time gets closer you will end up finishing everything you need to do to get ready for baby xx

relax and enjoy your trip this weekend with dh and ella.. xx sorry about the bad heartburn, ive had it too :(


----------



## NDH

My antenatal class will be 6 weeks lol - right in the middle between you. No idea when mine will start - I'll find out next week.


----------



## flyingduster

lol, yeah ours is 8 weeks, and every other lady there is due in Sept or Oct with their first bub, so we're all in a similar spot! The ages of everyone varied a lot, but they all seemed nice. We actually had a great intro thing, cos I'm not one for standing up in front of everyone to do an intro, but what we did was we all got given a wee card with a letter on one end (A, B, C, D etc) and then there was a wee list showing for the first round, we'd talk to, say, the letter G couple, and the second round we'd go chat to letter F, and then B, or whatever. Anyway, we basically all had these wee cards and they paired up so we'd all take a couple of mins (she played music every 2 mins to set us off to find the next couple) and chat to one couple at a time. The whole room was doing it at once so with a fair bit of milling around when trying to pair up with the next couple on our list we'd then all be chatting away to another couple for a few mins! Was fun, and much less intimidating than having to stand up in front of everyone and say who we are and stuff, but the end result was still the same; we met every single couple in the room! :)

And the instructor keeps us all in touch with a contact list so we can contact others in the group if we want to as well (anyone who doesn't want their details shared with the group don't have to!!!) so we're encouraged to socialise and keep in touch. :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

thats real nice flying xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! arrghhhh one more day to wait, its going to be a tough day so I booked a massage :thumbup: Im excited and nervous about tomorrow, hope the IUI doesnt hurt too much as then I will have a hard time going every month for it! I did the trigger shot last night, didnt hurt but it is weird plunging a needle into yourself.

Ive come up with a great solution to next month: if I am not pregnant instead of NY we may take family to miami and on that 4 day bahamas cruise, and that way I can get my mum her own cabin. Or we will go to New York but the week after so I can do the IUI the week before....Im sure we can sneak out and do it one morning. We have to wait to see if I get my period and then decide, and I will look at prices for both trips then. NY will be cheaper overall but my hubby isnt too enthused about going there but we can do IUI if we go there as can move it to the next week, with the cruise its right during my ovulation time. So either way I have a plan to not totally miss next month.

ny sorry you are feeling your house isnt ready...hopefully you can come up with a plan. i know the feeling, my mum comes in 2 weeks and rest of the family in 4 and we have loads to do.


----------



## sherylb

Sarah your plan sounds good.

I looked into some classes at our hospital and all I can determine is that they are 4 weeks long. I don't know if they charge for the classes either. There is a registration form it says to send it and check the classes that interest you with 6 options and no prices.


----------



## babyhopes2323

thats a great plan sarah, i hope it works out for you either way , the way you want it so that you can BD in time !! xxxx

sheryl, would be good if the classes were free like u think they are x


----------



## sherylb

I did find one hospital in my area that offers lots of classes for just 1 $25 registration fee. It's not the hospital I am delivering at. I left a message for the one I am delivering at to call me back.

Getting Ready for Childbirth

Begin these classes eight to ten weeks prior to your due date. Explore childbirth options and learn ways to help cope with labor and birth. Choose one evening per week, a weekend class, or choose an express one-day Sunday class.

You and Your Baby

When you're in your last trimester (8th - 9th month), you will learn ways of relating to and caring for your new baby during the first three months of his or her life. An evening two-hour class is available.

Breastfeeding

Also during your last trimester of pregnancy, our instructors will help you prepare for a satisfying breastfeeding experience for both you and your newborn. An evening two-hour class is available.

Big Brothers and Big Sisters

Your children can attend a class during your last trimester of pregnancy. This is a special class for brothers and sisters ages 3-10 to learn positive ways to interact with the new baby and explore their own feelings.

Infant CPR

Designed to assist and educate parents of newborns in handling emergency situations with their baby (2 hours).

Cesarean Birth Class

Discusses reasons for Cesarean birth and focuses on Cesarean birth options: VBAC (vaginal birth after Cesarean) choices of anesthesia, timing of the delivery and tests for fetal maturity and well-being, participation by the support person and early infant contact. (2 hours)

Anesthesia Choices

Lecture attended by prospective parents which includes a presentation and question/answer session regarding anesthesia/analgesia choices available for childbirth. (1 hour)


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl I was just going to say that they should offer free classes as so many people cant afford things like that. so thats great, does that mean for $25 you could go on all that you want? love the brother and sisters one, what a great idea for people who have kids


----------



## sherylb

It sounds like at that hospital that's how it works. Mine could be free though. I don't think mine offers classes like infant cpr though.


----------



## babyhopes2323

those classes sound really good sheryl, the fact that they even have a caesarean class is brilliant.. most places dont have those many options x


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone
im logging off now for the night, please everyone think of me 11am canada time tomorrow!! thats when I have my IUI, hubby gives his sample at 8am. Im excited and nervous. just want to get it over and done with then I have vegas on sunday to get excited about! hope everyone is doing good, its been slow in here today xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck hun! I will check to see how it all went...im not sure how canada time differs from my central time though......Do you?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Good luck hun! I will check to see how it all went...im not sure how canada time differs from my central time though......Do you?

I think we are 1 hr ahead but Im not sure! we are Eastern Standard Time. I wont be on till later to update as I have to come back from downtown and will probably go for an early dinner on the way back.
yikes!


----------



## nypage1981

Ok, well I wish you lotsa luck, think good happy thoughts to get those eggs and sperm dancing together and making magic! Lol.


----------



## NDH

I think Sarah is in Eastern so 1 hour ahead of you NY - but I could be wrong.

Good luck Sarah - I'll be thinking of you all day and hoping it goes well but I'll be asleep before the IUI. And good luck deciding which trip to take the family on - the cruise would be so much fun! If you do get your BFP which one would you prefer to do?


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh, I would love to go on the cruise, but its pretty expensive and Im not too excited about showing my white flabby flesh (been working out but not lost any weight, and been so tired with the medications and trips to FS dohh:). but would love to show my family the cruise thing....we went before and loved it, all you can eat anytime, lots of entertainment etc. But I really want to go back to NYC too so Im good with either!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, i will be thinking about you in this end of the world, praying that the spermies do their magic this time.. xx it is 9:32am on wednesday morning here, surely its night time where you are, but im thinking about you.. and yay for vegas !!! xx

AFM, ive been feeling hiccups every time i squeeze my belly and leave my hand there, and last night as well when i pressed my fingers into my belly in different areas, i felt kicks/hiccups back, it was awesome to know that even with a shitty placenta like mine, after all this time, with some effort of trying from my end, i can feel tiny flutters, definitely not as good as the rest of you, but its something !

i just cant wait for my scan on saturday !! i seem to be counting the days and hours for this scan as this is the first time ive resisted and waited the proper 3 week wait until my next appointment xx


----------



## Huggles

glad to hear you're feeling more movement now babyhopes!

Good luck sarah! Hope all goes well xx

sheryl - those classes sound good. The one day class that i'm planning to do covers pretty much all those topics except the one for siblings. Hope you find free classes, but if not, $25 for all those others is not a bad price at all.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for the movements Preethi! Your little one is getting stronger now!!


----------



## sherylb

Still trying to get in touch with the education person at my hospital. Stupid voicemail.

Thinking about Sarah and hoping for results!


----------



## sherylb

Perfect timing!

The lady at my hospital just called me back. My class will be FREE, 4 Wednesday evenings starting September 21. They cover vaginal births, c sections, pain relief, breast feeding and newborn care during those 4 weeks. I also get a hospital tour the first time we meet. :-D

And 10 couples are expected.


----------



## Huggles

that's great sheryl!


----------



## babyhopes2323

great news sheryl !! xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny... !!! Flippin heck, youre in third tri today !!!


HAPPY THIRD TRI !!!!!!!!! :holly: :holly: :headspin !!!! yay for you..


----------



## Huggles

happy third tri NY!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

Im bacccckkkk! it went great, not painful at all more like a pap smear then a weird uncomfortable cramp thing. I now have 29 million of my hubbies washed sperm in my uterus!!! they said it a great number as they are highly motile. I noticed people on here having between 10-20 mil so I think its good. So fingers crossed, Im going to lie down for a while now.

ny wow you are in 3rd tri, I cant have a booby party right now as I dont want the sperm to drop out :rofl: but heres a little shaking :holly::holly::holly:
dew how are you doing? havent seen you for a while
sheryl thats amazing they are free, how exciting, it will all seem so real when you start the classes.


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo NY; third tri!!!!!!!!! :D Congrats hun! It's alllll downhill from here... haha!


Yay preethi for feeling more movement! And WELL DONE on managing to last the three weeks between scans!!! It sounds like you're relaxing a bit more about it if you can wait for 3 weeks! hehe. With feeling some movement now, even if it's only minimal, it'll help you feel better I think? Bub is strong and healthy in there!!! :) :hugs:


Sheryl, that's great the classes are free! Ours are too, but all the maternity care stuff here is pretty much... Can't wait to hear how they are!! :)


Sarah; woohoo for 29million! That's great! And they're all washed and ready to do their thing, HOPEFULLY one of those follicles had a great egg, and HOPEFULLY one of those sperm will find it's way in... Oh I really hope so for you!! FX FX FX FX!! I'm sending piles of baby dust your way!!! 


AFM, hubby is heading off tonight to help his parents move house tomorrow and saturday, so I have 2-3 nights without him. I love him to bits, but I gotta say I'm gonna enjoy having the whole bed to myself at nights too!! lmao! 28 weeks tomorrow (wtf!?) and midwife on saturday, but otherwise nothing much happening with me (except a nutty child in my belly, I swear it's doing tap dances some times...! lol)


----------



## NDH

Yay Sarah! Glad it went well - 29million is a great number! Plus that's just from the IUI - if you have BDd at all in the last 5 days you've got those swimmers too! And with 4 good follies that are suspected to all have eggs I think you have a really good chance. FXd that all goes well.

Sheryl, great news that yours are free. Mine arent :( $50 for the 6 weeks which isn't bad but not free :(. But I haven't seen the midwife yet - that info was just on the welcome sheet I got at my first antenatal appointment so I'll find out on Monday.

NY, happy 27 weeks! 3rd tri already - crazy! 

And I'm 17 weeks this morning too - very near halfway!

Preethi well done on holding out 3 weeks between scans!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, so bloody excited for you !!! 29 million is brilliant !!!!!! xxxx i so totally hope that those strong spermies get into your eggs and make a baby !!!!! FX'D 

Flying.. we seem to have started our antenatal classes on the same day and now both of us have our midwife/doctors appointment on the same day too lol.. mines on saturday as well.. thats when she will give me a date for the 3 hour fasting sugar test.. yuck !!


----------



## flyingduster

haha Preethi, that's funny our doc/midwife appointments are the same day too!! Mine is in the afternoon; after work. I didn't find the glucose test to be too bad, but then mine was only an hour and it wasn't a fasting one (I did a fasting one, minus the drink, when I was 6 weeks to just check my general blood sugars as I have a family history of diabetes!) the drink just tasted like flat lemonade and cos I knew I was going to have to drink it, I hadn't had a drink for a while so was thirsty and it went down easily! lol! I will get my results when I see the midwife on saturday (I think they're all good, as she has always said she'd contact me if it was anything other than ok!) so hopefully my blood sugars were all ok and I don't need to do the 3-hour one!!!


NDH, omg, you're getting close to half way! sheesh! :D


----------



## Huggles

Happy 17 weeks NDH!
And almost happy 28 weeks flying!

And yay for all those millions of sperm sarah! :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying, mines in the morning.. lol ive already done this 3 hour test before at 18 weeks.. its generally done that way plus a repeat at 27/28 weeks. xx

Happy 17 weeks NDH !!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

feeling great this morning, I dont know why but that procedure yesterday made me really happy. I think its because it was no problem at all and I really feel like it could make me pregnant one of these months. I love that I get to know about follicles and lining. It seems everything is lined up for it to work, I just hope it does....I think it just needs time. I will feel differently if I get to December with no bfp though! With 4 follicles and 29 million sperm you would think I would get pregnant, but when the rates for even IVF are only 30% chance the odds are reallty against us each month. But I will keep plodding along, Clomid/IUI has been a breeze, the worst part is having my blood taken when it hurts. Im quite sensitive to medical things so I hope IUI works for me [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; IVF sounds much harder on the body.

NDH wow almost half way, thats amazing :happydance:. Doesnt seem that long ago you got your bfp. We didnt end up BD yesterday as hubby said lets not interfere with the 29 million CLEAN washed sperm which I thought was a good point. The last time we BD'd was Saturday night as we had to abstain for the sample, so there could be a few of those waiting in the tubes, it was a large deposit as we hadnt BD'd all week.

preethi wow you have been so good holding out and not getting a scan! can wait to hear how the next one goes.

flying enjoy the time alone! sometimes hubby and I sleep in separate beds...we have a spare room that feels like a hotel room as its nice and clean and the dogs/cats dont go in there. we have a king bed but with the 3 dogs on there it can feel crouded. I personally like sleeping alone but I know people would think thats weird and there was a problem in the relationship but there really is not! my dream is to have a custom bed where I can fit 2 queen mattresses side by side, our master room is big enough so I may do that one day!!

dew I hope you are ok and just having some time off :hugs: I looked back to find one of your posts and looked at your chart, I see you are spotting :hugs: I hope you are doing ok as I know these next few months are going to be extra hard for you :hugs:

NY hope the renevations are coming along! hubby has been restaining our deck and its taken ages. we also ordered some wood to do a lower deck and backsplash for our kitchen and floor tile for another room. I dont know when he will get it all done, have to wait till after vegas now.

hi everyone else :wave:

oh just wanted to share a photo of hubby and I in australia last year....we didnt get many photos together as we have a big camera and didnt want to ask anyone. here we put it on a tripod and hubby kepts running back and forth putting the timer on so his face wasnt ready!!!
 



Attached Files:







us.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NDH

Well Saturday still counts Sarah - if you do get pg this cycle there will still be a chance it was from that and there were already swimmers waiting at ov :)

I also think sometimes people sleep better in separate beds lol -especially if one or both are restless sleepers. We don't sleep separately if the couch is the only option, but when we had a spare bed I would often go sleep there if I was having trouble sleeping. The sheets are always crisp and cool and it's quiet and helps my insomnia not to be sleeping next to a giant snoring heater who destroys the sheets and throws all the blankets on me and then accuses me of being a blanket hog :haha:. I've been awake many times and seen him shove the blankets on my side and then when he wakes up cold he blames it on me. Come to think of it - separate beds are sounding wonderful about now :rofl:

also, nice picture of you guys. I love Sydney at night :)

Is IVF really only a 30% success rate? Wow I never knew it was quite that low. It may be only slightly higher than normal BD chances, but people who have IVF have generally exhausted all other methods, or at least have tried longer than normal naturally and don't want to waste any time so most of those people are ones who would likely never have a baby otherwise. It's just sad to think that 70% of people who have already had a long road to get to IVF still fail :(. Especially when IVF is the light at the end of the tunnel for so many people while they're struggling.


----------



## Huggles

Sarah - loving that you're sounding so positive about it all :thumbup:

I just took a plunge and booked a 4D scan :argh:
I subscribe to about 3 websites that offer really good deals on various things. Today's deal on the one site was a half price 4D scan! We weren't planning on having one at all, but i had started to kind of half reconsider, but wasn't really all that sure. Then the deal came along and we both decided to just go for it - so i bought it and should get the voucher in a day or two. Booked the scan for saturday 10 Sept - i'll be 29+2 then (voucher is valid for 3 months).

Very nervous buying that deal now though as i'm only 2.5 weeks away from when we lost Jarrod so pretty much full of nerves about things, but the deal was only on for one day and it was too good to pass up, so i decided to be brave and just go for it. Fx'd i get to use the voucher!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Well Saturday still counts Sarah - if you do get pg this cycle there will still be a chance it was from that and there were already swimmers waiting at ov :)
> 
> I also think sometimes people sleep better in separate beds lol -especially if one or both are restless sleepers. We don't sleep separately if the couch is the only option, but when we had a spare bed I would often go sleep there if I was having trouble sleeping. The sheets are always crisp and cool and it's quiet and helps my insomnia not to be sleeping next to a giant snoring heater who destroys the sheets and throws all the blankets on me and then accuses me of being a blanket hog :haha:. I've been awake many times and seen him shove the blankets on my side and then when he wakes up cold he blames it on me. Come to think of it - separate beds are sounding wonderful about now :rofl:
> 
> also, nice picture of you guys. I love Sydney at night :)
> 
> Is IVF really only a 30% success rate? Wow I never knew it was quite that low. It may be only slightly higher than normal BD chances, but people who have IVF have generally exhausted all other methods, or at least have tried longer than normal naturally and don't want to waste any time so most of those people are ones who would likely never have a baby otherwise. It's just sad to think that 70% of people who have already had a long road to get to IVF still fail :(. Especially when IVF is the light at the end of the tunnel for so many people while they're struggling.

haha I feel the same way....hubby is always boiling hot and sweaty!! although Im usually the blanket hogger. I slept in the spare room last night as I was feeling so happy the iui was over and content and wanted a nice fresh hotel room feel!!

I loved sydney at night too, our favourite thing was to just go on the ferry over to darling habour as it would run till almost midnight. we had a pass so it was free and so lovely. i want to go back so bad!

yes the IVF rates are not great, but like you said these people are often people who will never get pregnant. the nurse said to me intercouse is about a 15% success and IUI brings it up to 20%. The odds are against us every month, its amazing you girls did it!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Sarah - loving that you're sounding so positive about it all :thumbup:
> 
> I just took a plunge and booked a 4D scan :argh:
> I subscribe to about 3 websites that offer really good deals on various things. Today's deal on the one site was a half price 4D scan! We weren't planning on having one at all, but i had started to kind of half reconsider, but wasn't really all that sure. Then the deal came along and we both decided to just go for it - so i bought it and should get the voucher in a day or two. Booked the scan for saturday 10 Sept - i'll be 29+2 then (voucher is valid for 3 months).
> 
> Very nervous buying that deal now though as i'm only 2.5 weeks away from when we lost Jarrod so pretty much full of nerves about things, but the deal was only on for one day and it was too good to pass up, so i decided to be brave and just go for it. Fx'd i get to use the voucher!

thats great! it will be amazing to see, cant wait.

I didnt realize it was 2.5 weeks away :hugs: Im sure you will have so many emotions over the next few weeks but hopefully feel good that you took a preventative measure this time and you have your angel watching over you too :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, glad that you have a good feeling about this cycles IUI, and i didnt know that IVF has such low success rates.. hopefully you wont have to get to that option even !

i have a snoring problem now more that im pregnant lol dh gets well mad at me, and has even recorded it on his mobile phone to play it back to me.. lol i still dont prefer separate beds.. id rather sleep on one end of the bed so as to not disturb him but still need him in the same bed, i dont like sleeping alone .. 

lovely pic of you and dh.. xxx

huggles, glad you booked a nice 3d scan, but understand your concerns.. dont worrym youve had your C.clrge done now and you are going to have a nice healthy baby xxxx:hugs:

AFM, today was an awesome day with regards to baby. went to my mums and my aunt was there as well, had lunch and a glass of cold coke and then felt some kicks .. so i called mum over and pressed her hand over my bump and she felt two nice kicks ! and my aunt felt several.. then came home determined to get dh to feel the kicks, woke baby up by just rubbing my tummy, moving it around with my palm and then he felt 2 - 3 kicks himself.

i am so happy and so is he. i have a shitty placenta and finally felt kicks, but they are not as hard or obvious as other women describe it, because of my placenta, i have to concentrate and lay down still and push my fingers in a little hard to feel the kicks, but then i do !! :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi everyone!

Thank you for the boobie dances and the well wishes for 3rd trimester. I am in shock, myself and can't grasp the 3rd tri title yet! Although, im big, and uncomfortable, want to cry, laugh and scream simultaneously, and feel like peeing my pants once in a while, so guess I fit right in! 

Its so lovely to watch all the pregnant ladies in here just forge right on through these weeks. I cannot believe NDH is almost half, and Huggles, I am thinking of you in the next couple weeks as you approach your own milestone of making it past the week you lost your little boy. You are so far along so fast! 
Flying is almost 30 weeks already! SheesH!

Sarah I am glad all went well and shocked at the low success rates also. That makes me sad that IVF is so low. BOOO. Hope one of those 29 million strong swimmers got to make it to the target! I also need lotsa sleep space but dont have another room to sleep in. Lol. I love when OH leaves at 5 am though and the first thing I do is roll over and SPRAWL! Sometimes if its the weekend, and he gets up for a second I am already rolling over and he says "no, dont sprawl in my spot yet, im just letting the dog out quick and coming back!" Oooops:) 

Huggles- ya for your 3d! That will be fun. I have to schedule my second one yet, probably hopefully for the next week or 2 so im in the 28-29 range. The guy said for my size of body, anything past 29 weeks he will probably be too smushed to get good pics. Poor baby! 


I can't recall what else is going on. We are up north and my brain is a little soft from not being at home thinking of working, cleaning, or doing home renovations! I am just laying in bed, looking at the waves on the lake. So nice! Talk soon!


----------



## sherylb

Well your husband beat mine on feeling kicks if that makes you feel any better. Hopefully by the time I get to 26 weeks they will be bigger on the outside for him. He saw my belly move on the outside for the first time Sunday evening.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sheryl, seeing your belly move is far better progression than feeling it, seeing it means its big enough for your eyes to see !! wow.. i havent seen my belly move at all.. never mind my husband.. and youre 23 weeks so thats really awesome


----------



## flyingduster

My hubby didn't feel any kicks until about that stage too I think Preethi, so YAY! See, once you feel that first 'real' kick, they start coming in much much more! You've already felt quite a few on the outside now, and I know you'll be feeling more inside... woohoo! So happy you're getting kicks now! I know they're small still, but they'll get bigger, trust me. hehehe!


woohoo Huggles, the scan sounds like a great deal, and I'm sure you WILL get to enjoy it. And it'll be all the more bitter-sweet because of it. :hugs:


Sarah, I love the pic of you guys! I've been to sydney once, but was staying way out in the suburbs (and was 16 years old and alone) so didn't really go far at night!!! Still enjoyed it though!

And the 30% success with IVF is because of your age isn't it? If you're under 35 then it's up at closer to 50% I believe... Still sucks though! The live birth rate is lower than the pregnancy rate too of course, as the pregnancies can still fail for any reason just like a naturally conceived one can! :( I have a friend my age (mid 20's) who has PCOS and they have been trying for years now to conceive, she's had one miscarriage early on but nothing since then. They're doing IVF later in the year if they can't succeed otherwise.


And as for sleeping, I could *easily* sleep in a separate bed! lol! I love to sprawl sideways and hubby is hot and sweaty at night too so yeah, I am enjoying the bed to myself for a couple of nights!!! heh. Hubby gets up at 4am though so I do get a couple of hours to sprawl in the mornings normally too. ;)

28 weeks today! I'm a bit freaked out about the big 30 looming up... cos then it starts getting into a single-digit count down!!! wtf!!?


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats on feeling kicks preethi!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy 28 weeks flying !!! wow how exciting !! :headspin; you are so close, only literally 12 weeks something to go and next thing you know you will be writing about your waters breaking and that you are rushing off to hospital... how exciting !!


----------



## Huggles

yay for feeling some great kicks and that other people felt them too babyhopes! :happydance:

Happy 28 weeks flying!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Sorry not been about... Sarah I'm sooooooo excited for this cycle for you! I can't believe 29million spermies! :shock: one of those little guys certainly has to find that egg! :dance: I'm seeing a friend this morning... she has a 3yr old.. who took 2 cycles to conceive and has now been trying for a sibling for over a year.. almost 18 months now! I'm really hoping she might have news for me today as she initiated the catch up... so even when someone seems fertile, TTC can be an issue! 

Happy 28 weeks flying and fabulous news about the kicks Preethi! 

My thoughtful (read: not so thoughtful) husband was in Luxembourg this week and returned with a gift for me... I was thinking... SCORE... I'm getting chocolates.. no no... why would you buy a pregnant lady chocolates... I know what will be better... alcohol! Yep... hubby came home with 2 large bottles of grog. :dohh: He was confused by my lack of excitement??? :shock: I did ask him if forgot that my growing tummy was actually due to a BABY and not from eating too many pies! :dohh: 

Anyway... hope you are all well! Thinking of you Dew! :flower:


----------



## Huggles

omg, can't believe he brought you alcohol mummy!


----------



## babyhopes2323

cant believe he got you grog mummy.. wow, poor thing, it mustve completely slipped his mind !! 

wish your friend has good news mummy. xxx


----------



## Dew

Hello everyone!

AF got me yesterday! Please don't say anything, I know you are sorry for me and hope for me to get pregnant soon. Thanks for you support!

Sarah, my best wishes and prayers are with you all the time even when I am not writing on the forum. I hope IUI works for you very very soon because 1) I want IT sincerely to happen to you ASAP and 2) that's where we are headed to after our appointment with gynec on August 5th.

More later...take care you all! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

sorry the witch got you Dew, but really glad you have a gynae app booked - hope they have some positive info/suggestions for you :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi Dew! Glad to hear from you, and I am glad you've got a plan to try IUI as well. 

Mummy- lemme guess, its for after baby, right? Yea right, he will drink it all before then! What a dummy head. We would much rather have chocolate! 

I am still up north, we had a blast yesterday in the lake ALL day long. Got a little sun burnt, my poor lips are very sore:( But today will be leaving to drive the 3 hours back home so thats a bummer! Tomorrow is OH's bday and I work 630am-3 but in the evening we go to a U2 concert. Excited to take my little one to his first concert! Talk soon!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles, Preethi and NY! He honestly thought very little... specially not about me! He should have just said I've bought myself something... not bothering to buy you anything... because I can't drink it. Not till November at any rate and even then, we;re hoping to breastfeed! :dohh:

Nevermind... next time I'll tell him not to bother! 

Dew.. nice to see you hun :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, nice to see you and glad you are willing to try IUI, im not going to say sorry or anything as you ask, hope youre appointment goes well :hugs:

Ny, glad you had a great time in the lake !! enjoy your OH's birthday tomorrow..and the concert !!

mummy, we are planning to BF as well but they say half a pint etc at times wont hurt, maybe even a pint, plus if you express beforehand its ok etc? i dont know but i want to find out as i want to BF but at the same time im dying for a pint of good bitter !


----------



## MummyCat

LOL, Preethi I never took you for the Bitter kinda gal! :D But I LOVE that about you! Always full of surprises! Yeah a lot of old school midwives say that even Guinness in small amounts is good for breastfeeding! :)

I think in small amounts it's completely fine! Though I found with Lottie I had to be cautious about what I ate. Chocolate would give her unsettled sleep... as did caffeine! Which was crap... because when you have a child who's not sleeping because you aren't breastfeeding well and you can only stay awake with cups of coffee and that keeps baby awake... it's a vicious cycle that ended in tears - and a very tired Mummy!

Perhaps you should ask the question when you cover breastfeeding at your antenatal class? See what they say?? :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

mummy, lol :D the only type of beer i like to drink is a pint of irish caffreys / tetleys/ mansfield.. lol lager makes me pee a lot..

thanks for that piece of advice on BFing... i did hear about chocolate and caffeine too... 

in my antenatals though the midwife was saying that having an express pump is useful if mums decide to have a night out.. and i was thinking in my head.. but wait, youre not supposed to drink are you ? and i dont think she answered my question that well but it seemed to be ok.. as in the UK, they say even whilst youre pregnant youre allowed to have 2 units or something a week.. ive heard that from many of my dh's mates wives who have been having a few untils whilst pregnant,. i completely disagree but thats my personal opinion.. xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

oooh... caffreys is my favourite out of that lot! :)

Yep... midwives here state 1-2 units every 1-2 weeks. It's so vague.... but I guess the advice here is that a little is okay, large quantities are not. In fact they are more strict about caffeine saying 'x' amount per day is advised as the limit and then go on to list how much caffeine is in a standard cup of coffee/tea/coke/chocolate etc so you can work out what you can have within that limit. I was told the same for both my pregnancies so it's been like that here since 2008. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

hi dew, great to hear from you. I hear you on asking people not to say anything :thumbup: so are you saying you think you will ask for IUI after the apt? looking forward to seeing what they say. 

mummy thats so funny!! men ay!!

preethi I am picturing you in the next class you asking 'when can I have a pint of bitter' and everyone looking at you like :saywhat::rofl::rofl::rofl:
isnt your scan this weekend?

nothing new here, got lots to do before we leave on sunday. Im very excited as my mum is here as soon as we get back so even if this is not our cycle it wont be long before I start a new one. I think I should actually go away every 2ww until we get pregnant!!


----------



## flyingduster

yeah if you want to drink while breastfeeding, pump a few feeds before you go out to drink, and feed the baby the expressed milk for the next couple of feeds (though you'll usually have to keep pumping yourself to keep the flow coming, just discard the alcohol milk...) and then the alcohol will have left your system and you're safe to go again. Can you tell I've looked into it already? lol!!!


Dew, it's lovely to see you, I've been watching your chart so saw the spotting and medium flow come on, but figured you were having your own space. As you say, you know we're all sending you the best wishes hun! Do keep popping in from time to time... I know it'll be harder the next few months, regardless of a BFP or not, it'll still be hard, and for that: :hugs:


I'm off to work soon, only have a couple of dogs in though so it's easy (I NEVER do many dogs on a saturday; I already work 5 days full time, I'm not doing the 6th day all day long!) and then I'll be off to see the midwife! And then from now on my midwife appointments will become fortnightly rather than monthly as the time starts to count down!!! I'm still not quite believing I'm _over_ 28 weeks along... I *swear* it was only like a month ago I was in the first tri looking at tickers of those at this point and being amazed at how far along they were...! lol!!!!! What's freaking me out MORE though is the lil "29" on my calender, that's less than a week away now, and then I'm gonna have to flip the calender page and it'll allllllllllllll be 30's! omg!

I am very much looking forward to hearing babys heartbeat every 2 weeks now though! heh.

Hubby has been busy helping his parents move, so I haven't heard anything much from him except brief txts every now & again. My boss (who's like another mum to me) invited me over for dinner last night (she's an amazing cook too!) so I didn't get home until 8pm last night (having left at 8am for work that morning!) but it was really nice to hang out with her for no reason other than I could. We're going to get takeaways tonight and watch a dvd! heh. She lost her husband in October, so I think she enjoys some company, and we get along great so blobbing out with her in front of a dvd with takeaways sounds great! :D


----------



## NDH

It's good to see you back Dew. We miss you when you're in the TWW but understand completely. Will you be trying IUI this cycle then? That's exciting to have a plan of action to look forward to and I hope it makes this month pass quickly for you :hugs:.

Mummy I can't believe your hubby! :dohh: Its not like you're newly pregnant and he forgot - I don't understand whyever he thought alcohol would be a good gift for his pregnant wife. If he wants to buy it for himself fine, and he didn't have to buy you anything so why even try to make it out as a gift for you? Lol. That's even worse than the time DH phoned me at work and told me he had a present for me when I get home and it turned out to be a half eaten Blizzard from Dairy Queen that he'd put in the freezer.


----------



## sherylb

LOL. I would have told DH I wanted my own damn blizzard!


----------



## NDH

I know! Half of one really? I don't mind splitting one together but him eating half and "saving" the rest for me makes it either look like he didn't like it and is fobbing rhe rest off on me, or that he felt guilty about buying himself a treat , or that he had intended the whole thing for me but couldn't help himself and ate part of it... It wouldn't have been so bad if he'd simply told me "hey I bought a blizzard and saved you some" when I got home, but calling me at work and telling me he had a present for me... I was expecting flowers (which I've received 3 times in the 5 years we've been together) or jewellery or even dinner cooked and the kitchen clean would have been lovely lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi, all my breast feeding friends say you can have nights out with drinks , just "pump n dump". So, get a stocked up freezer, have your drinks, and the next 2 feeds pump it out and throw away. But you still have the frozen good stuff in the freezer. I hear you on craving a nice cold one, I live red wine and really want a glass!

I dreamt the other night that I was drinking while pregnant.....like a lot! Awful, because I wouldn't dream of it but apparently I crave a drink. Lol. 

Funny about the dummy husbands and their rotten "gifts". Guess we need to draw them a picture. 

Sarah, can't wait to see pics of Vegas! What day do you come back? 

I am feeling kind of very ill after our 4 hour trek home. Ugh. Got dehydrated I think.


----------



## sherylb

I just added a two-pack of these to my registry for the front door and pantry (poison inside). I am terrified the baby is going to sneak out of the house one night. They will also have the door knob covers but smart babies can get through any of them from what I have read. 

https://www.kidsafeinc.com/product/8705/Door-Flip-Lock-for-Child-Safety.html


----------



## flyingduster

well my midwife was up all night with a birth, and only went to bed at lunch time today so we've moved our appointment to tomorrow afternoon instead! I have no plans so it's all fine by me, and baby is wriggling soooo much now days that while I love to hear the heartbeat, it's not so bad to wait another day to hear it! lol.

Hubby has just called, he was *possibly* going to be home tonight, more likely to be home tomorrow, but now he's decided it'll be more likely to be monday that he's home! He normally has mondays off anyway, and his parents need help unpacking and sorting everything now that it's all moved to the new place, so he'll stay there and help while he can. It means I get the bed to myself for two more nights! woop! lol.


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... NDH.. what are our OH's like??? :dohh: I think it's very natural for women to think of others A LOT... I mean it's kinda built into us and natural because as a mother you're always putting the needs of others first. Take getting ready to out for example... I have to get Lottie and I ready and he'll just bother about himself and then get annoyed with me if *I* didn't pick up his phone/wallet.... it's amazing he's survived days like those! :haha:

Flying hope you enjoy that extra space in the bed! It's lush!! :haha:

Sheryl, good job on already looking into child proofing your house! :thumbup:

NY i had a dream about pregnancy last night too... I was being induced again and there were four other ladies.. all who were being induced at the same time but they had their babies before me in the dream... they were all boys.... and then I woke up... before I finished labour! :dohh: I wonder what that's all about!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi ladies,,, sarah, glad youre going away is going to help you relax in the 2ww.. maybe you should as you say do it more often !! xx

thanks for all the info on bfing ladies..flying, glad to hear your dh will be back soon but you will have the bed to yourself to enjoy for a couple of days.. yay for your appointment tomorrow !! xxx

Ny, keep drinking water.. dehydration is the worst thing that can happen xx

Sheryl, good link on the child proofing !!
i had my scan today and baby was breech and had her legs all the way to the top of her head, it was so cute, everything looked fine and she was weighing about 880gms.. 

the only concern was that my amniotic fluid seemed a bit low , more like borderline.. so she tested me for leakage and i didnt leak, she asked me to have more fluids and said she would see me again in 10 days to check the level of fluid, she said there could be two reasons..

one the baby is lying in a breech position which masks out most of the fluid on the scan

or youre leaking,.. shes ruled out leaking.. now i will see her in 10 days for an nother scan..2nd of august and then have my GTT fasting sugar test on the 6th of august..

hope everyones doing well otherwise xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

ndh omg thats so funny. and mummy you are right theres definitely an instinct in us. i notice when we return home my first thought is to feed the cats/dogs and hubbies is to feed himself, says it all!!

preethi glad she doesnt think you are leaking, hope everything shows clearly on your next scan :hugs:

well we are leaving our house 9am tomorrow and I have a million things to do today as my mum arrives from england the same day we return so I want the house looking nice and have to do her bedding! so I will say goodbye now, I probably wont be online all week as I want to forget about TTCing and I think you have to pay for the internet at the hotel. Im back on sunday which will be 11dpo so the countdown will begin. have a lovely week everyone :flower:


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your trip sarah!

Babyhopes - baby is nice weight :thumbup:
fx the low fluid is just due to being breeched.


----------



## Dew

Have a great time in Vegas Sarah! It's one my favorite places :)


----------



## Dew

Hey everyone :hi: hope you all are doing great!

Me and DH are meeting my gynec on Aug 5 for consultation, that is when we'll ask her what she thinks is best approach for us and DH will (definitely) ask her to refer us to RE (FS). With her referral, we will schedule our first appointment with RE (waiting time of 1-2 weeks)...no idea how it will proceed from there. On their website I read, following tests are performed to determine the reproductive status - SA for DH, Day 3 hormone tests, HSG and post-coital test....we have done them all except post-coital test which cannot be performed in this cycle as we won't be in city around ovulation time. Considering all that, my thinking is that IUI (or IVF?) may happen after 2 cycles (including current and next cycle). I do want to try naturally for 2 more cycles (as they say you are more fertile 3 months after HSG) but DH has lost patience and is very willing to spend money to get us pregnant. AFM, I am just disappointed and depressed. Hopefully, IUI will work for Sarah to give me much needed hope.

Sarah, you return on Sunday (30th?) and I leave on Aug 1. I think I need vacation from 9DPO to 15DPO every cycle.

Take care you all, stay cool and hydrated and enjoy your pregnancies :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi dew :flower:

glad you have a plan, and where are you going? you are lucky, you go on many trips :thumbup: vegas is one of my fave places too so I cant wait.

Im sorry you are dissappointed and depressed. This TTC thing is so hard. But I think it can just take time... thats the hard part to get your head around. We only have about 10-30% chance per cycle so really the odds are against us, regardless of age and background. Dont be dissappointed in yourself, I hope you will feel excited to be doing something once you get to see the FS, I know I did. The IUI was a breeze and it really made me happy that I am giving myself a better chance than normal months. Hubby was holding my hand and I had a photo of my dad with me, so if we conceive it was a special moment just like if we had BDd!! the way I look at it is we will do everything we can to get our first baby, then try naturally after. Im hoping you will get your BFP before you even get to see the FS. So I guess I might not talk to you much these next few weeks so :hugs:, will you be on the internet when away?


----------



## Dew

Thanks so much Sarah!

We are going to Chicago. It is not so much a vacation but a need. DH has an important meeting in Chicago which happens to be around ovulation time so I have to go with him. He will be busy all the time with meetings and late night dinner/drinks with colleagues so mostly I will be all by myself. He is staying in a nice hotel so that is the only plus. I may or may not come online :) 

You enjoy your trip Sarah, just don't overexert yourself, you wouldn't want to give yourself a reason to feel guilty if AF arrives. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Thanks so much Sarah!
> 
> We are going to Chicago. It is not so much a vacation but a need. DH has an important meeting in Chicago which happens to be around ovulation time so I have to go with him. He will be busy all the time with meetings and late night dinner/drinks with colleagues so mostly I will be all by myself. He is staying in a nice hotel so that is the only plus. I may or may not come online :)
> 
> You enjoy your trip Sarah, just don't overexert yourself, you wouldn't want to give yourself a reason to feel guilty if AF arrives. :hugs:

thank you, the only exertion I will be doing is the repetive motion of giving money away to the slots, carrying my black jack cards or eating at the buffet :rofl:

I just noticed theres 2 bfps in the assisted folder both time first time IUIs. Im not expecting to get a bfp first time (I cant imagine being that lucky) but proof it really works....some of these ladies have been trying many years. theres been 3 in the over 35 folder, I think they were mainly on 2nd cycles of IUIs. Im sure you will get excited once you talk to the RE.

hopefully it will be nice for you to get away and relax in a nice hotel. do you like to read? I love to read when away, never seem to find the time when home. I tend to like biographies as Im interested in peoples lives, I have the andre agassi one I might take to vegas. the shania twain one looks interesting too so might buy that.

anyway take care :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

hahaha, remember how I said we rescheduled my midwife appointment for 1pm today? Well I got up to a light dusting of snow on the ground this morning, and by 12 o'clock the roads were white too, and at 2:30 now we have around an inch on the ground. Needless to say I've cancelled todays appointment too (I live at the top of a steep hill, I could get down, but from the reports I've had, I wont' get back up!) so it'll be another day I see her! *sigh*

Just a FYI; it's winter here (before I get the 'omg, what!?' reaction again! lol; I've had a few american friends be shocked until they remembered it's winter here!) and I know it seems pitiful for only an inch of snow, but while we [obviously] do get snow, an inch of snow on the ground will shut down the entire city [which is all on hills anyway]; no one will go anywhere unless it's out to play in it with 4WDs! Businesses will be closed, public transport won't be running etc. It'll only last until tomorrow and we'll all be back on board again, and it may not happen again this year at all; so there's no point in the city having machinery to plow/grade the roads for one or two days a year! Hence we just shut down for the day!!! 

And cos I can, here is the dogs playing in the snow earlier:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2623.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2648.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2649.jpg


----------



## Huggles

that's so cool you got snow flying!
It's winter here too, but never snows. Best we get is a light dusting on table mountain once every 10 years or so!
The dogs look so cute playing in it!

Enjoy vegas sarah and enjoy your getaway to chicago dew!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, enjoy your trip and your mums arrival, totally understand why you need the break as well.. FX'D everything works out well for you x

Dew, im sorry that you feel stressed out and depressed, its completely understandable, i do hope sincerely that you get answeres to all your questions at your appointment and that you have a solution xxx

flying, nice pics x


----------



## Dew

Sarah, good luck gambling in Vegas!! Also hoping your mom will bring some good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Cute pictures Flying! I am from Midewest USA and we get tons of snow and NEVER shut down. Lol. I am jealous! 

Sarah- vegas sounds so fun, Ive only been once and loved it. Wish I could go again but thats not in the near future! I can't wait to hear from you, hope the trip goes well and it sure will make 2ww fly by! Go win some money. 

Our only big vacation plan is to maybe to go Wisconsin Dells over my daughter's spring break next spring. Lol. Thats a pathetic vacation plan, but with new baby coming, I couldn't imagine bringing a 5 month old on an airplane trip and travel with him.....still want my daughter to have some fun though. I am bummed that we didn't go somewhere this summer before the baby came....stupid house has taken all the time and made us miss out on our babymoon. 

U2 concert was fun last night though! 360 stage was neat, but the pouring rain was rough, and standing the whole night with my extra weight after working since 6 am was so hard. Then we had to wait 1.5 hours for the shuttle bus to bring us back, so that was standing more until 1 am. Ive not been up until 1am for about 7 months, and I am hurting today for sure. Oh well! Not every day to see U2 in the pouring rain. 

Dew- I like chicago enough. Fun to get away, hope you can stroll navy pier or something on your free time. Do you fly or drive? We drove there but OH flies there often too for his work. I took DD when she was about 18 months and at the top of Sears tower look out I have a picture of her standing in the middle of the room red faced, as she tried to poop in her diaper. She was very concentrating and seemed like the sort of thing a mother should make fun of her kid for as they got older. Pooing at the top of the tower! Neat you get to go with OH though for the fertile time. Its what I did for New York, went only because it was ovulation time, not really because I wanted to go to NY for anything. But we ended up getting preg that cycle so I will never forget that trip! 

Mummy- I totally agree on the women being much more in tune to other's needs. I would always share anything I eat or drink with my daughter, and make sure she has enough before myself. OH will eat his stuff fast, and make sure he has enough! I constantly tell him, even though little kid's mouths are slobbery and sometimes icky, you must share your drink with them and make sure they're full before yourself. Its just how it goes! He is trying to teach my daughter to not back wash her spit into his water bottles:) I just pretend its not happening and share with her!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- I would say the baby probably was hiding the fluid level because of position, but just drink drink drink! I heard being dehydrated lowers the amount a little bit.


----------



## babyhopes2323

ive been very ill the last few days, cant get out of bed what with a banging headache and sore body all over, my swollen feet have also taken a toll on me and im having horrible sleep as i wake up about 5 times a night to pee and keep drinking more water.

i also discovered since last night ive got itchy hands and feet and my fingers have now developed a red like allergy itch spots all over it.. im concerned that it could be a symptom of something else but they say its normal because of oestrogen levels when i googled it. hope its nothing, i dont really need anymore scares in this pregnancy


----------



## MummyCat

definitely speak to your doctor hun! It may be nothing to worry about (and that's what we'll hope) but it might be something they need to keep an eye on... :hugs: 

I hope you feel better soon.... in the meantime I'll have a Happy 3rd Trimester booby party for you!!! :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:


----------



## Huggles

ny - glad you enjoyed the U2 concert! We went towards the end of last year and loved it! Sorry it was raining though.

Babyhopes - maybe call your mw/dr? Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
Happy 27 weeks and third tri!


----------



## babyhopes2323

My doc does not consider third trimester until 28 weeks so according to her and my what to expect when youre expecting book, third tri starts next week.. plus mummy, as you may know baby is measuring 6 days behind so my gestational age is according to yours,but my ticker is according to my LMP.


----------



## MummyCat

sorry... I'll wish you again next week :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Hope you ladies are doing well. I still havent gotten my bfp yet.


----------



## Dew

Preethi, praying for your and baby's good health, hope you feel well very soon. As others suggested, please visit your doctor and keep yourself hydrated all the time. :hugs:


----------



## Dew

NY: Glad you enjoyed U2 concert and survived the loooong day :thumbup: We'll be driving to Chicago. I figured I can spend one day at Millenium Park, it's about 10 minutes by bus from our hotel. Can take a walk by lake one of the days, also thinking of doing Wendella Boat tours (for $25)...it will all depend on my mood and weather :)

Sarah, I am not an avid reader but do read books on friends' suggestion mostly during flight journeys. My friend got the latest Shopaholic book so will borrow that from her for Chicago trip. At home, I read TIME magazine :) 

Flying, your dogs look cute in the pictures :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

mummy, ill still consider it third tri :) how nice of you..

today my itching started again and doc is concerned so i am running through a battery of blood work tests.. had my bloods done today but then she called me and i have to do a repeat tomorrow as i dont think i fasted for the serum bile test.. it needs fasting for a good few hours.. so im off to see her again tomorrow, she wants to check my fluid levels and do the test again..


----------



## Dew

Preethi: good luck with blood work results and U/S...I hate it that you have to go through such anxiety at this stage in pregnancy...take good care and stay relaxed :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck preethi and take care of yourself with rest. I heard itchy hands to be a symptom of something when i was reading a month ago but now cannot remember what it was. I hope they fix it though for you. 

Dew- I think I read that shopaholic book. Or one of them if there are a few. Idk, I sometimes enjoy a mindless read but also like ones that are more of thinkers. I have a Nook so I just put a bunch on there, we will see if i ever get round to them. 

I have had kind of a rough day again. My back is very bad and I was at work limping down the hallways in a lot of pain, but still worked and kind of hurt it more while moving a patient...its just so weak and pinching a nerve down my hip I think. So im laying on a heating pad, we will see what that does. Also, having some cramping and major shooting pains "down there." I was told it could be Mr. Bean finding my cervix and kicking it, so hope thats all it is. 
Doc checks my cervix on thursday when I get my first pelvic exam in like 7 months! Lol. Ick. 

Do I need to fast for my GD test for those that have done it? they didn't mention that at all, and mine's in the afternoon...so hope not!


----------



## sherylb

Are you U.S. ladies watching this presidential address right now?


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Are you U.S. ladies watching this presidential address right now?

No I missed it. We had govt shutdown in Minnesota for 3 weeks, don't think they will let that happen to the country.


----------



## Dew

NY there are 3 shopaholic books I think, they are mindless fun read :) I have seen the movie too but book is so much better.
you have been putting a lot of stress on your body, hope you get good (well deserved) rest and feel better. :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

No, I don't think it will happen either but the media sure does like to scare everyone. They always work it out somehow.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, yea the conditon you are talking about is obstetric choestatis, and ive been tested for that and i passed, but they are testing my serum bile acid for something similar so i am having only breakfast, not lunch and then the test today

i had to do my 3 hour fasting for my GD test and i did it at 18 weeks and passed and now i have another one scheduled for the 6th of august, fasting as well from midnight, no water, no food..

sorry about your back , hope you get better soon and is probably your LO kicking your cervix, how cool !


----------



## Huggles

Good luck with all your blood tests babyhopes.

ny - i'm not sure about the GTT - i think maybe for the 1 hour test you don't have to fast but for the 3 hours test you do? No idea really :shrug:
Good luck though!


----------



## NDH

Oh Preethi - you've been going through a lot this whole pregnancy. I hope the amniotic fluid isn't really low but was due to position, or else that it is able to refill. And I'm glad you passed the test for OC, but keep an eye on it because your symptoms are classic for it - I'll be on the lookout for it as my liver has already been functioning abnormally this whole pregnancy and it worries me. I hope it gets sorted out soon.

NY, it would be worth a call to inquire about your GTT - it does typically have to be a fasting test, but being that it's an afternoon one you might be able to eat/drink early in the morning, I'd certainly hope so anyway! I'm not looking forward to my GTT at 28 weeks and as far as I know it's just the 1 hour one (I think they always start with the 1 hour and do the 3 hour one if the results were borderline?).

Sarah I hope you're having a fabulous time with your mum.

Dew, it must be nice to have a game plan - I think you're being very wise and patient and I hope one of your natural cycles is a successful one, but it's nice to have IUI in the near future if necessary.

AFM, my parents are back in the country after being in Canada for 4 weeks - mom brought some baby clothes back and other things for baby. And yesterday was my first appointment with the midwife - lets say I wasn't impressed with her. But everything is well, heartbeat was 142bpm (first time I got to hear it).


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, sorry your appointment did not go well, you can always change MW's cant you ??

my ob gyn called me today and said she thinks i do have OC even though my blood work has to be given this evening and the diagnosis has not been made.. anyway we will know in the afternoon.. right now im using a cream given for the itching.. glad youre parents are over and you got stuff for the baby !!! xxx

do keep a watch out.. and do get checked for OC if your liver has been abnormal, its always worth it. xx


----------



## Huggles

sorry to hear that babyhopes :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Preethi, she won't necessarily be the one delivering (God I hope not) but I have no say in the matter and don't get to choose - depends on who's working when I get there. I'm looking for a student doula though so even if I do get the mw from yesterday I won't have to worry about her forcing me into a medicated birth. She's very anti- natural labour. :(

And oh no, I'm so sorry they think it is OC after all! But better safe than sorry and treat it as if it is OC than risking it. You've sure had more than your share of worries and I hope this is the last of them.


----------



## nypage1981

What is OC and how do you get it?


----------



## Huggles

nypage1981 said:


> What is OC and how do you get it?

Obstetric Cholestasis - it's a condition that affects your liver and causes you to itch. Usually clears up pretty quickly after birth.


----------



## nypage1981

Sounds weird with the itchy feet! That would be tough to itch those sensitive parts because it tickles too. Lol. Hope you get some relief Preethi and im glad its nothing serious, other than the annoying itch!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Well ive got lots to fear about.. and the news is not good.

we went to our appointment and they are waiting for a result for a virus test that comes back in one week to confirm OC, but apart from that they have found out that i have only 50 % of amniotic fluid, and not the rest, definetely not as much as she expects me to have which is 12cm, i only have 6cm or something and my babys head is measuring 2 weeks behind because of no fluid , so its being compressed, same goes to the abdomen as well, its measuring small.. i am not leaking the fluid, and theres nothing wrong with its kidneys, which is the first thing they check when they see less fluid. its kidneys are ok, but she cant explain why there is less fluid, so obviously now, the head and abdomen is an issue as its getting compressed. i may have to be injected with steroids to mature its legs , and may go into preterm labour by being induced if they see that the baby is distressed. she wants a second opinion, so i have to go for another scan soon to another doctor to confirm what she has seen, which she is 80 % sure of , and then we have lots to decide as the hospital we were supposed to deliver in, do not take patients until 34 weeks, so i have lots going on, am extremely worried and upset :( i may not be on for a while, well i dont know anything now, because i dont need anymore than i already have on my plate. ive had a horrible pregnancy as far as i can say, starting with blood clots, and bleeds and lots of stuff and now this.

i am really really upset and worried.


----------



## Huggles

Big hugs babyhopes and i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> Well ive got lots to fear about.. and the news is not good.
> 
> we went to our appointment and they are waiting for a result for a virus test that comes back in one week to confirm OC, but apart from that they have found out that i have only 50 % of amniotic fluid, and not the rest, definetely not as much as she expects me to have which is 12cm, i only have 6cm or something and my babys head is measuring 2 weeks behind because of no fluid , so its being compressed, same goes to the abdomen as well, its measuring small.. i am not leaking the fluid, and theres nothing wrong with its kidneys, which is the first thing they check when they see less fluid. its kidneys are ok, but she cant explain why there is less fluid, so obviously now, the head and abdomen is an issue as its getting compressed. i may have to be injected with steroids to mature its legs , and may go into preterm labour by being induced if they see that the baby is distressed. she wants a second opinion, so i have to go for another scan soon to another doctor to confirm what she has seen, which she is 80 % sure of , and then we have lots to decide as the hospital we were supposed to deliver in, do not take patients until 34 weeks, so i have lots going on, am extremely worried and upset :( i may not be on for a while, well i dont know anything now, because i dont need anymore than i already have on my plate. ive had a horrible pregnancy as far as i can say, starting with blood clots, and bleeds and lots of stuff and now this.
> 
> i am really really upset and worried.

Oh so so sorry Preethi. My heart is sinking thinking of your situation...hoping sincerely that medical science can fix this problem...sending you lots of positive energy and best wishes...A BIG HUG too!!


----------



## MummyCat

So sorry Preethi :cry: I hope they find the best solution they can! Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!! :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

omg Preethi! :hugs: :Hugs: :Hugs: :Hugs: :Hugs: 
Keep safe hun, and look after yourself and your baby, let us know what happens when you can! :(


ny, you don't need to fast for the standard GTT test (1 hour) it's only if that one comes back high that you'll have to fast and do the 3 hour one. Good luck! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Big prayers are coming to you Preethi. I hope for the best for your poor baby. Try to keep us updated and stay strong.


----------



## Dew

Preethi: I just read online that drinking LOTS (like 5-6 liters) of water helps increase AF. Also read that a woman with less AF was asked to drink COCONUT WATER. I know coconut water is very nutritious so if you can have real or canned (Naked brand), it may help.


----------



## NDH

Oh Preethi, big hugs. As your daughters kidneys are functioning normally the good news Is the fluid should refil - but it will need close monitoring. If you know Sequeena on this forum, she went through something similar and has had 12 scans to monitor her levels. There were times she had less than 3cm of fluid and they wanted to induce but waited a week and it would go up - and then down again. She's now 38 weeks so has made it full term. I'll be praying that your fluid refills soon to acceptable levels - trying coconut milk as Dew suggested sounds like a good idea. (plus it's tasty! I can only drink so much water).
You had better have the perfect baby when she's born for all the trouble she's given you in utero!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Dew .. xx

NDH, i do know sequeena, but havent actually chatted to her. wow she had less than 3..? that is far too low.. i was told i have 6cm and they are worried.. where can i find her if i want to have a chat ? xx i love coconut water so will try getting access to some.. xxx


----------



## NDH

Here's a link to her profile so you can send her a pm. I've never chatted to her either though - I just silently stalk her journal :blush: (With journals that are long established before I find them I have a bad habit of never posting on because I take a week or more to catch up on reading it and then feel weird about posting...) But I don't think she'd have a problem giving you some reassurance.
Oh and her fluid levels didn't drop below 3cm it looks like, but did come quite close a few times.


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, im just like you.. a silent stalker, although i find it so tough.. lol.. i cant get the link.. i think you forgot to post it xxxx


----------



## Dew

Is this the link you are looking for...I just googled it...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...l-d-day-13-days-until-possible-induction.html

Preethi, hope you are doing OK.


----------



## sherylb

https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=25287 Sequenna's profile


----------



## babyhopes2323

We got confirmation that my big scan is tomorrow to confirm the diagnosis, which the doctor believes is 90 % true anyway... so will update then.. xx thanks ladies xx


----------



## sequeena

Hello ladies hope you don't mind m posting for a minute. Babyhopes I answered your pm I hope it's helpful. Low fluid is scary but it doesn't always mean there is something wrong.

At one point my fluid was 1.3-3cm but my consultant is an optimist so went fir the higher number :lol: fluid levels always fluctuate even in normal pregnancies so as long as baby continues to move then 99% of the time everything is fine. Drinking water really does help, I drank it to the point where I felt sick but it's for a good cause.

I actually had my last scan at 36+4 ... after having had regular scans throughout pregnancy I am quite nervous!!! But I'm at the finishing line now and so will you girls be before you know it!


----------



## Huggles

good luck with your scan tomorrow babyhopes!

Sequeena - thanks for stopping by :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Sequeena- thanks a lot. Helps to hear that Preethi and her baby have such good hopes for things being ok. Good luck with your next scan!


----------



## NDH

Preethi good luck with your scan. And :rofl: I totally forgot to post the link. Looks like you found it anyway.

And Sequeena, it's nice of you to stop by and reassure Preethi and the rest of us too :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks a lot sequeena, it did really help.. and thanks NDH for telling me about her :hugs:

the problem is, i havent felt movement for 2 whole days and even when i poke and prod, i get vague small hiccups from LO and not kicks or anything.. baby is active on scan, just not in my tummy, plus my uterus must be measuring small because my bump does not seem normal for 27 + 3, it is quite small in comparison to all the pics ive seen of other first time mommies on Bnb.. 

my scan is in 3 hours time, so hoping for the best. xxx thank you all so much xxxxxxxx


----------



## flyingduster

Aw Pretthi :hugs: I know you're so worried right now, and I am crossing my fingers that everything is totally fine!!!! And do NOT compare your bump to others!!!! I have a lady who works right next door to me who was *honestly* about the same size you are in your last photo, and she had her bub yesterday at 37 weeks. I'm NOT exaggerating, she had a teeny bump but her bub was a normal size and healthy and everything. Different people carry _totally_ differently, so comparing your size to others means NOTHING hun, please don't worry about that too.... There's women in my antenatal class with tiny bumps nearly a month further along than me too!

:hugs: anyway, I hope all is ok!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh yeah... my NCT friend has a bump a similar size to me and she's due in one week! She was the same last time round and her son sam was 7lb 12oz... where she hid that baby boy I have no clue?? but he was in there! :haha:

Will be keeping everything crossed for you and hope that all goes okay today! I'm glad that Squeena has given you some useful advice and helped reassure you! :thumbup: You need a little bit of that from someone having gone through the same stress and concerns! 

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

Good luck Hun, I'm sure all will be fine! You have an anterior placenta remember. I have a posterior placate and went through periods when I couldn't feel anything. For all you know baby could be having a party in there while you're asleep ;)


----------



## Dew

Preethi: good luck with your scan today...hoping to hear a better news at this place.

Thanks Sequeena and good wishes to you too! :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi, they confirmed the diagnosis today, although my fluid levels went up from 6 to 8 so thats good, but baby is weighing in the 840's or 70's range and she should be 10 % more i think by now, measuring a week behind in measurements, 

but overall, no defects with kidneys or whatever and LO is healthy, although im going to be starting steroid injections on saturday to mature her lungs and i will be having scans every few days/ weekly and will also be monitored in the labour room on a CTG machine to check for distress as i dont feel movements..

i have appointments next week with the american hospital here where they have incubators and i have to be booked with them just in case i have to deliver prematurely.. so thats whats going on now.. im drinking water and fluids like crazy to try and top my fluid levels up and resting as well..xxx 

Thank you so much all of you for your support... they are basically saying that my case is unexplainable as they look for three things when it comes to low AF.

birth defects in kidneys,
growth ******ation due to improper blood flow from placenta
leakage 

ive passed all three tests, so its unexplained !


----------



## nypage1981

Good preethi I'm glad baby is healthy but sorry that you are at risk for early delivery. Aren't they worried about the head and stomach being compressed? Can't the brain be affected by the head being compressed on? Do you need to stay in a hospital now to be on that monitor? Take it easy, and hope drinking fluids raises your levels.


----------



## Dew

Preethi: :hugs: good news on AF levels going up and baby being healthy, rest of the things are just precautionary...keep drinking those fluids...although water is great but in my opinion drinking too much of pure water alone may deplete you of essential nutrients so will be nice to have nutritional water with no sugar and less sodium...coconut water is closest in composition to blood so would highly recommend that. I am feeling very relieved after your last scan news, hopefully with enough rest, fluid-intake and proper medical monitoring you will go on to deliver a full term healthy baby :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

NY: I like your new avatar pic. You are so perfect I guess that's why initially you worried so much about tummy showing up :winkwink: I hope you are feeling better now and all that backache/bodyache is gone...good luck for your upcoming doctor's appointment.


----------



## MummyCat

oh sweetheart.... that's a lot more positive news!! :hugs:

I'm glad you're going to be so closely monitored and I can promise you this.... when your little lady arrives safely and is in your arms you wont care about what you've been through... :thumbup: because it'll all be worth it!! 

Will keep everything crossed that come 10 weeks time she's still inside and growing nicely!! :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, they are not worried about the brain being compressed, its not like shes not growing you know, just measuring smaller because of the position is what i was told today. but they are more worried about my fluid levels so i will be monitored closely.. 

Dew, i am drinking coconut water and its lovely, always loved coco water.. xx

thanks ladies, :flower:

mummy :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi glad to hear that. Being monitored is so good, I am proud of you for going through all of this and you will get a beautiful outcome. We are here for you. 

Dew thanks hun. I pretty much teared up a bit at your compliment. Hello, hormones!

Sitting at doctors after drinking the awful GD drink thqt is really sugary and has hit me with some naseou so I'm trying to take breathes and think of cute kittens floating in bubbles so I don't throw up at the docs. Lovely day! Bring on the dreaded pelvic exam now then my mind can be on that so I'm not sitting here feeling green!


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes - glad the scan went ok and really glad they're going to be monitoring you closely. So sorry you've got such low fluid levels, but glad that baby looks healthy in there. Glad you're gonna get steroids just in case and that they are keeping a close eye on you and bubs.

ny - good luck with the pelvic exam! hope you feel better from the gtt soon :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

They didn't even do a pelvic! That's the part I dread most too so was all set for it. Wonder why I have not had one since 5 weeks......oh well guess they don't need it. My baby likes the Orange sugar drink, he is rockin and rollin in there!


----------



## flyingduster

Why would you need a pelvic exam?? 

haha, the drink made my lil one rock and roll around everywhere too! Made for quite fun entertainment while waiting the hour!


Preethi, hun! I'm so glad things are a bit better with higher levels now, and that with constant monitoring you can keep tabs on it all. I do hope all is totally fine and you have a full term delivery!!!!


AFM I was laying in bed this morning thinking about how close the single-digit countdown is now, and how I'm gonna be only 11 weeks away in another day or so. And then when I get up and check my emails I have the "week 29" update in my inbox. omg! It's friday already!! I have only 11 weeks to go NOW! eep.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks NY, nice avatar pic by the way, it looks great... good luck with the GTT, it does taste awful ... xx but you will be done soon x

thanks huggles xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

happy29 weeks flying, so close !


----------



## nypage1981

Flying- with my daughter 7 years ago, we had more pelvic exams. Also, when I made this appointment the woman said I would. But guess they don't until 36 weeks. So yay! Im free of those for 8 more weeks. Suweet!

They said most likely I will be doing my c section october 12th. Crazy!


----------



## Huggles

yay for no pelvic exam ny! 
I also wondered why you were having a pelvic. Here the only reason i had one was cos baby was still too small at 8 weeks to see on an external u/s, so had an internal one. since then it's all external u/s and will only go internal again much closer to the end as far as i know.

Happy 29 weeks flying!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Guess my expecting one was wrong all over! Lol. Im glad, as I just hate them so no pelvic works for me!


----------



## flyingduster

lol, I've never had a pelvic exam... nor would do I expect any...? Not sure why they would, unless they need to check your cervix directly for whatever reason or something, or like huggles said; for the very early ultrasounds! I hope you can skip them!


----------



## Dew

Crazy and scary, please watch the video....

https://news.yahoo.com/video/cincinnatiwlwt-18191085/woman-unexpectedly-gives-birth-26096719.html


----------



## MummyCat

Yikes! 

It's crazy to think that some women just don't know they're pregnant! Clearly it happens... but I sooooooooooooooo know when I'm pregnant!


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> Yikes!
> 
> It's crazy to think that some women just don't know they're pregnant! Clearly it happens... but I sooooooooooooooo know when I'm pregnant!

I know!!! A part of me doesn't want to believe her. It's frightening actually....


----------



## nypage1981

Wow that was a crazy story! 

Got my diabetes results....apparently im considered to have GD:( Im pretty sad about it. Changes a lot, and adds a lot of worries about my baby's health. It is going to be really hard to deal with now my diet needs to be changed a lot. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and happy friday!


----------



## flyingduster

I've heard a surprising number of stories like that!!! I know someone personally who was 5 months preg before she found out too! Scary...

ny; wow! I'm sorry you have GD, but at the same time it's best to know so that it can be kept under control so bub has the least problems as possible!!! :hugs:


AFM, I got a new bump pic today @ 29+1
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2729.jpg
and yes, my top doesn't go all the way over my bump anymore, nor do my jeans get anywhere near my waist either, but the belly band I'm wearing covers the gap!!! lol. I'm using a hair-tie in my jeans to hold them up now too (rather than having the button done up), as they were starting to get tight even down under my bump...


----------



## babyhopes2323

nice bump pic flying, baby defo has a growth spurt !! xx

Ny, sorry you have GD, my aunt had it too, but usually with some care, its taken care off.. im sure youll be ok with change in diet etc. xxx

AFM, today i go for my first steroid shot, and then tomorrow my second shot + scan.

that is scary dew about not knowing ! wow how can you not know..


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: for you Nikki! Sorry about GD! :( I hope that it all goes okay! 

Preethi... good luck for your injections babes! :hugs: Let us know how you get on! :thumbup:

Flying... WOW... what a gorgeous bump! Happy 29 weeks by the way! :flower: 

I'm 27 weeks today! :dance: I have a midwife appt on Tuesday and my GTT test the following Wed!


----------



## Huggles

happy 27 weeks mummy!

NY - sorry to hear you have GD :hugs:

Babyhopes - good luck with the injections.

Flying - awesome bump!


----------



## Dew

NY: sorry to hear that you have GD. I have known many women including my elder sister who had GD and went on to deliver healthy babies. Except that it's gonna be tough on you following strict diet and poking yourself on regular basis to check sugar level in blood. So, did you meet a dietician already? Wish you good luck :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Thought i'd share my 23 week bump pic with you ladies from thursday. I added my 17 week bump pic for comparison. My bump really seems to be suddenly popping out these last 2 weeks - baby must be having an enormous growth spurt. Feeling a lot of stretching in my sides.
 



Attached Files:







17 week bump cropped.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2









23 week bump cropped.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2323

can definetely see the difference huggles, great pic ! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone im bacccckkkkkkk! had an amazing time, we arrived back last night and my mum had flown in 2 hours before from england and my inlaws picked her up and took her home and we went and got her. we were all so tired that we just woke up at 1pm!! the last night in vegas we stayed out till 3am which was 6am in canada!! I had such a great time and were busy everyday that honestly I didnt care about TTCing at all, man I wish I could go away every 2WW. 

had a BFN this morning (11dpo), period is due on thursday and Im expecting her to come (never thought Id be lucky on my first IUI). we have decided that we are not skipping this month and will probably do another IUI....I dont want to waste a month and if I give birth in may when SIL's wedding is on then too bad!! Im not sure if we can afford to take our family away anywhere and if we do we will do after my ovulation.

I hope everyone is doing well, I have to catch up on all the posts but right now going to get breakfast for my mum. talk soon xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, yay for you being back, missed you... glad you had a fab time in vegas and on the holidays, you deserve it.. its probably good to take a break every now and then.. xx speak soon when you have time again xxx

AFM, went for my second steroid shot today and scan, baby seemed active and healthy, but same problem, shes breech and low levels of fluid, theyve asked me to monitor and count ten kicks everyday and if at all at any point during the day i dont feel kicks, ive got to go straight in for scan.ctg monitoring etc. ive got an appointment with the american hospital on tuesday, they do incubators, and i know that 95% i will have a caesarean due to fluid levels being low which means she wont turn to position for birth if my levels are low, even if i make it to 37 weeks, but with low levels, there can be problems like the placenta sticking to her face with no space for her and stuff, i read it online, but doc seems to constantly worry about movement and wants me to feel constant movement everyday.. 

they will check hb, and blood flow to baby and other factors before inducing me, but i guess i will know better when ive had this tuesday appointment.

hope everyone is doing much better than i am xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah welcome back! Missed you hun! :flower:

Preethi it sounds very scary my love. :hugs: I don't want to come on here and say... oh you'll be fine and they'll take care of you because if I was in your position I'd be struggling to sleep and worrying like crazy every minute of the day... in fact I'd probably be doing a lot of crying too... so I don't want to belittle the HUGE stress that you are under! :hugs: 

I just want you to know that we're here to be supportive and try reassure you where we can. C-section (though not often preferable by most women) is at least a safe option and though you'll need longer to recover, they would only do it for the right reasons and that's the health of baby and you! I'm glad that you have all the monitoring available to you and hope all goes well on Tuesday. 

:hugs: and :dust: that all goes as well as it possibly can! :flower:


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Preethi - you're going through so much right now. It's not hopeless that she won't be able to turn even with low fluid levels, but your doctors will be monitoring you carefully and I have every confidence they'll do what's best for you both in this situation. I'll be praying that she lasts in there as long as possible before they feel that her fluid levels are too low and she has to come out.

NY, sorry about GD :(. Remember that it's not your fault, it's just something that happens sometimes and nothing you could have done to prevent it, but at least it can be managed from here on. If you're careful with your diet your baby is no more likely to be huge than any other baby.

Mummy, you're in 3rd tri too now! Exciting!

Sarah, welcome home from vegas! Do you have any pics to share?

I'm going to a huge baby sale with my mom in an hour - hope to score some great finds. A lady from my Church used to live in Sydney and she was a foster parent for about 10 years, mostly for babies and toddlers and she often had 4 foster kids as well as her own 4, and in that time she built up a huge baby stash (her living room was covered with just newborn size baby girl clothes the other day, and she has equal amounts of all the other sizes and for boys too, plus furniture and accessories galore) and she brought it all up here hopin to ontinue fostering and there just does t seem to be a need here. So she's selling it all. She's going to be having a booth at the markets soon, but I (and a couple other people she knows) have first dibs, so mom and I are going shopping this morning. If she's selling it reasonably cheaply I might get everything I need (except diapers). Not having any money will keep me from getting too carried away... But I know mom will loan me whatever I need (within reason)


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies!

Sarah Welcom home and im very glad you've had some fun! 

Preethi- im so sorry hun. My heart really goes out for you and your little girl. I hope you can make it a few more weeks without being induced, but let us know tuesday what happens.

Ndh- how did the sale go? Sounds like fun to get all your stuff taken care of! I am still buying stuff and have not bought one large thing yet......yikes

Mummy- good job for staying team yellow:) 

Huggles- cute bump, you've had a growth for sure! I think I did around that time as well. Its when I kinda popped out.

Dew- I have not had my consult yet with anyone to talke about the diabetes. That is wed. I have just made sure to monitor my blood sugar levels all weekend to make sure im ok. 
Hope I wont need to do insulin shots. I hate the needle pokes all day as it is to test my levels....
Seems that I can easily manage my levels with diet as I've not gone over once all weekend....I am already craving sweets SO SO SO bad that its making me really crabby. I hate not being able to eat carbs or sugars or anything good. 

I threw a baby shower for my sister today and my aunt whose a nurse in labor and delivery made me feel pretty bad over having the GD. Before she knew I had GD she was like "you are really big for being due in October." And kept making those type of comments and when she found that i have GD she said thats why I am big. Made it sound like it was something I was doing And I will have a huge baby, and I need to keep it under control very carefully and after baby is born they take sugar levels like 4 times and if they dont have good levels something is wrong. And that i've got better change now of developing diabetes forever....She just really made me feel aweful. Im not even measuring big or anything im measuring 27 cm and im 28 weeks so think its right on? I dont know why she says im so fricken big. I am 7 month pregnant for pete's sake. UGH. I just feel all ranty tonight! 

THEN I crammed my baby toe on a chair at the shower and im SURE its broken. I am writhing in pain and in tears at times....and can't take anything for it. ... Not sure whether or not to go to the ER since they dont do much for a broken toe I dont think.....not like I can get pain meds or anything and do not want an xray...!


----------



## sherylb

How mean is that! I am sure you are just fine despite your GD.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks. She was kinda being crappy if you ask me!


----------



## babyhopes2323

mummy, :hugs: so sorry i forgot to wish you amongst all my worries.. HAPPY THIRD TRI !!!!! :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: so close tot he end.. so proud of you for staying team :yellow:

i am officially in the third tri too though for me each day is a success of being able to keep her in . xxx

Ny dont pay attention to those type of comments, i know its hard to ignore but you getting stressful over that is not good for you or baby and probably not worth it.. xx your GD will pass, my aunt had it too, her son is totally fine and so is she, infact he is what 16 yrs old now.,. xx

NDH, have fun shopping, hope you get some fab buys xx


----------



## Huggles

NDH - have fun shopping!

NY - how horrible of your aunt! Totally unnecessary for her to say things like that!
As for your toe - so sorry you hurt it so bad. I think all ER would do is strap it, but they might want to x-ray first and if you don't want that then i agree, probably no point going to them. Maybe buy some strong strapping plaster and strap your baby toe to your fourth toe - kind of like a split. Will stop it moving so much and might help ease the pain. Otherwise you could go and just refuse an x-ray but ask them if they can strap it for you or give you some kind of toe splint or something.


----------



## MummyCat

Please don't worry Preethi... I'm not in the least bit worried if I get wished happy 3rd trimester... you've got so much on your plate!! 

but thank you for being so thoughtful...and happy 3rd tri for you too!! :holly: :holly: :holly:

NY... how ridiculous! Just IGNORE your aunt. if you're measuring fine, then the docs will be pleased that all is on track! people who are shorter generally look like their tummies are bigger anyway, so how she can make such a judgment on your size etc is beyond me! Sorry about your toe! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Happy 3rd TRI ladies!!! So exciting! 

Preethi- I know it doesnt help much, but at least you have made it to the third tri, let alone getting pregnant at all....so its the part of all of this that is positive to hang on to. I am still praying for you and your sweet baby. You have gotten through the bleeding and that treacherous first tri, i have faith in you for this hard time. 

Huggles- I actually did just that last night. OH ran out and bought wrapping supplies and wrapped it for me. I said some colorful cuss words as he did it! Now today because of it, the swelling is less, but unfortunately the pain is no less yet. Sheesh! 

Little toes are horrible! I never woulda thunken. I wont be unsympathetic while taking Xrays of toes anymore when I usually think in my head "oh come on, you big baby." Now I get it! I will be gentler! 

What I really wish ER could do is give me some pain meds...but i'd not want any because of the baby, so I still am not going to go. I tried to put my foot into my work shoes this morning a few hours before I needed to go in, and that did NOT work so I called in. Poor little toe, I feel like such a baby. Lol.


----------



## Huggles

I managed to rip the toenail off my big toe a few years ago, right before a Highland Dancing lesson (the day before a competition!)
It was definitely worse when crammed into a shoe. Had to pull out of the competition after the first dance as the pain was just too bad. i went to the pharmacy and they gave me some anaesthetic cream to put on the toenail bit. Maybe you could get something like that for the toe? Not sure if it would be contra-indicated for pg or allowed though, as it's a topical cream and not a tablet, so might be ok?
Glad the swelling is going down though. Definitely don't try cram it into any shoes - give it space!


----------



## nypage1981

I had researched the medicated pads for like, back pain a month ago and all of that was a no so im assuming the topical med stuff is all no since its absorbed...


----------



## Huggles

ah that sucks. Well, hopefully yhe strapping will help soon :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you:) It would help even more if I could have some chocolate for comfort as I lay on the couch bored!


----------



## babyhopes2323

ouch ny, sorry about your toe, i hate it when that happens, its like banging your knee or shin against a table.. ouch and with little toes they can be worse... maybe try an ice pack.. it may help xx


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi omg I had a chance to read back through the messages...you poor thing for having to go through all this :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: so if I read correctly the last apt they said that the fluid has risen but you are being monitored often and have to check for movement. Im glad they are monitoring you carefully and pray she stays safely in there as long as possible :hugs: I cant believe what you have been through with this pregnancy, it will be all worth it very soon xxx

ny Im sorry you have GD, Ive read about it a few times on here. I would have a hard time changing my diet too. And sorry about the toe...ouch! you will laugh but I fell over one night on the way back to the hotel in vegas...and I hadnt had any drink! my wedge shoe must have twisted and I landed on my knees and dropped the coke in my hand!! luckily not many people where around, I have a massive sore on my knee thats now all brusied and scabbed :dohh:

we didnt take any photos at all! its our 6th time going and we've probably taken them all already and mainly as I had to leave my camera behind for someone for business.

dew how are you doing, assuming you are ovulating this week. when is your FS appointment?

afn bfn this morning, and I did one random temp and it seems very low. Im sure the evil one will arrive on thursday and Im ok with it...this cycle was great and whizzed by. my mum is here and sister, BIL and 2 nieces come on the 13th so lots to do so this month should fly by too.

omg then it will be september and we will be preparing for some births! :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah I hate when I fall perfectly sober! Lol. Lucky you, the few that saw you probably just expected you drunk:) haha. Are you guys going on any vacation? Sucks that the bfn keeps showing up I was hoping round 1 would do it! Oh well, can't be that easy, now can it.


----------



## Dew

Welcome back Sarah, missed you! :hugs: So glad you had fun in Vegas :thumbup: I fall and get hurt many times, I consider myself clumsy and am not shy about it :winkwink: 

TTC is an exhausting process, I am happy that it is not gonna be dominant activity while your family visits you, surely helps to take mind off of things!

NY: sorry about your owie :kiss: hope the tiny toe gets better soon and ignore that lady, she sounded bitter and very wrong. :growlmad: I am sure you won't have to take insulin shots and you'll be back to normal after baby's birth. :hugs:

Preethi: Keeping you and your baby in my prayers and hoping for the best for both of you. I think you are doing great and staying calm, am so proud of you!! :hugs:

Huggles: love your bump pic...thanks for sharing! I have heard that baby boy bump is slightly higher compared to baby girl bump, do you think so?

Hey :hi: to everyone else. Hope you all are doing great. I am in Chicago and doing just fine. More later.....


----------



## sherylb

Huggles' bump is a good bit higher than mine. Mine is very low compared to what most people expect to see.


----------



## Huggles

dew i have no idea re heights of bumps as so far both my pg's were boys. Bumps seem to be similar though. Maybe in another week or two after a bit more growth we should do a comparison btw me and sheryl - we're similar gestations but one boy one girl. Could be interesting comparing bumps!


----------



## babyhopes2323

all your words are very kind, but i think its time to face reality. i had my appointment today and my fluid levels are significantly low, and baby is weighing and measuring small.. quite small infact and i had a good cry at the doctors today because it is not looking good, i am going to be on weekly monitoring, but it is definetely going to be a planned caesarean and we have appointments with neo natologists and they said survival chance at 28 weeks is 75-80 % now its a waiting game, ive got to have my bags packed and could deliver at any time depending on the scans and how baby is doing.

they have also said that you are looking at one month or more in the incubator.. and it is ridiculously expensive but i hope we are covered properly. 

i am distraught and extremely upset and dont know what to say anymore. dh is worried too, we just want her to survive and gain weight. for all you know, i could be telling you guys that ive had my baby in the next 2 weeks, its all really scary right now, and anything could happen at anytime... ive got to keep a watch for movements, and i already feel defeated.. purely because dh already has a child from a previous relationship who is almost 10 years old now and it makes me feel sick, because that child was unplanned and everything and here i am struggling to get pregnant, got pregnant and then now all of this.,.

sorry for the rant, but im really really upset:cry:


----------



## MummyCat

I'm sorry honey! :cry: 

I will keep you, hubby and baby girl in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh preethi :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: we all will be praying for you from all over the world and I hope that everything works out fine. I cant imagine going through it and it just breaks my heart, Im sitting here feeling so sad :hugs: modern medicine is so amazing now that I hope she battles through everything and you will be past this nightmare :hugs: take care of yourself and please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

afm my temp is really low and I have some spotting, so I think I will have another 13 day LP and my period will come tomorrow not thursday. but thats good as then I will have my CD3 apt on friday and not saturday. I feel down today but its the pms more than anything, its amazing how your body physically can change so much.

NY I dont think I am going to take my family anywhere as I need to save my money incase we end up doing 6 months of the IUIs...its $500 per month with meds. So I think we are going to go for a few nights over the border to buffalo and to niagara falls.


----------



## nypage1981

I am thinking of you Preethi. I hope your baby does well as we know she is such a strong fighter who wanted to stay with mommy at the beginning. Please rest a lot and continue to talk to your baby as if you are willing her to be ok. They feel what we feel, so just try to send her some comfort.


----------



## Dew

Preethi dear don't feel sorry for the rant, it is a wicked reality and knowing that your baby and you are under stress is hurting us very much. I am extremely concerned about your health, this is a lot for your body to deal with. As Sarah mentioned, we are all praying for you constantly and hoping for the best. Let's keep faith in modern medicine :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I know how much it is hurting you right now. Glad your mum is around.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, sorry about your bfn, i do hope you have good news soon with the IUI.. xxx

thanks everyone, im going to try and stay positive, just praying really :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I know how much it is hurting you right now. Glad your mum is around.

you know is weird, Im not hurting too much. Its almost as if Ive generally lost interest and this month doesnt feel any different to the rest, its just normal to me to have another failed month. 

obviously I do feel a dissappointment but other than that Im ok. The vegas trip helped and Im glad I did it my first IUI 2WW so I didnt obssess and I dont feel any worse this month than normal (I thought I would once I was doing treatments and paying $$). now the first one is over I will be fine continuing with them.....I will just expect them not to work each month and hopefully one month I will be bowled over!

I do sometimes wonder the month I get my bfp will my temps be high, and when will I get the 2 lines showing. Ive never had any of that.

its nice that mum is here to distract me, but its also hard as I havent told her anything about TTCing, was hoping to just surprise her with a bfp sometime. She asked me in march when I went home if we were thinking of trying, and said that 'Im sure you wont have any trouble as I was very fertile'. meanwhile we'd already been trying about a year then!! so if she asks this trip I might tell her the whole story, she knows nothing about the polyp removal etc etc. My sister knows and she will be here in 2 weeks.

how are you doing....I know these next few months are hard and I know you dont like to focus on that stuff too much but we are always here if you want to vent :hugs:

I forgot to mention I had such a weird dream last night that I was pregnant and gave birth, and I had to come on here to say to everyone wow Im the last to get my bfp but the first to give birth...how weird is that as its not physically possible! so I had this child (a boy) and I was trying to breastfeed and a friend of a friend borrowed him for a while and I was annoyed as I wanted him back. my dad was even in the dream :cry: and I was telling him Im called him Kieran Michael and my dad shed a tear (his name was Michael). But when I woke up I knew I was not pregnant before even doing my temp and seeing the spotting, perhaps the dream was my dad coming to tell me its ok it will happen :cry: its tough to dream about him but comforting at the same time.


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Sarah!! What a dream! :hugs: I'm sorry your temp has dropped and that you've had spotting! I just want for you and Dew to have that happy ending and I'm sorry you're having such a rough time with it! :( If I could I would have wished you pregnant a hundred times over already! I'm sure it'll happen, I just wonder what it is that's holding your body back. (that's the biochemistry major from Uni side of me talking) I know making babies is not an exact science... well I suppose it is... and it isn't... there are so many variables... I just wish we could solve it! :rofl:

Scuse me.... it's been a long hot day and i've spent the last 2 hours dealing with insurers, solicitors and a whingy toddler! :dohh:


----------



## MummyCat

Nikki...I am feeling your pain with the toe! I broke my second toe on the right foot when in South Africa on hols in Feb... I strapped it up and it's STILL not right. It's okay in shoes etc but if I stand in a funny way or put any pressure on that toe itself I'm in agony! :grr:

I hope yours feeling better soon! :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

I had a very weird vivid dream too last night. My extended family was staying at a hotel. For some reason my aunt had Kristin 2 or 3 doors down and was keeping her overnight. I woke up at 5 thinking it was time to feed her and realized that I had forgotten her completely. I had to wait till 7 so that I wouldn't wake my family up and then I went to get her. She was awake in her carrier wrapped in blankets but there was urine all over her and her carrier. So I set her down and got stuff to change her and changed her. Then I put her back in her carrier without cleaning it. I had a friend with my for some reason that worked for CPS (child protective services) that said that she was required to call in the incident so she called them. I was kind of in shock at that moment. I realized that I needed to clean the carrier and bathe her and was trying to figure out how to do both things at once when I woke up. It was the first dream I have actually seen her face in.

Kristin was trying to break out of my tummy all night last night. She just kicked and kicked and I ended up having to go to the bathroom about every hour. She must want more space but I don't know how I can give it to her. :( That or it was the chocolate chip muffins I had before bed last night.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- Hugs for you and I know how that you are feeling frustrated and down. I tried over a year since my last MC. It was longer before that as well. So i really do know how it is. You are going further than me, as I never got any medical help or testing, so you should just remember, it happens suddenly. No reason why, and when it does, you will realize it always could happen but time was not PERFECT. I know the perfect time will come about, and hope its soon. Stupid nature or science or whatever you believe makes it happen! That is an amazing dream, and must mean something.:) 

Mummy- I am already feeling better than I was sunday and monday with the toe, but will never take for granted how much you use your toes to walk, stand, and how much a little tiny thing can HURT! Oh my. That was crazy.


----------



## Huggles

Babyhopes - so sorry you're going through all this. Thinking of you loads :hugs:

Sarah - sorry to hear the witch is busy landing :hugs:

Sheryl - that's one crazy hectic dream! And i bet the choc chip muffin had something to do with all the kicking!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, the 3 of them probably did. But I had the other 3 for breakfast and didn't have the same result. She is getting a bit more active now so maybe it does take longer for my body to process those in particular.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, sorry about your dream, i know you were so close to your father, and thats a wonderful dream, but can imagine how it must be upsetting you.. xxx when you do get your bfp ,your mum will be ecstatic im sure and it will all be ok and maybe it will be a boy,and you will name him kieran( michael ) after your dad.. how nice would that be, sometimes strange things happen and we think about them in our dreams which is sometimes our subconscious mind xxx :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

I really want a muffin now. I can't eat that:( I am going to end up murdering someone. Seriously, I want pancakes and cake so &*#@!($ bad! Lol. I hate diabetes! I had some chocolate today and my sugars stayed fine, so im kinda going to keep lightly pushing my limits and keep monitoring. I have red dots all over my arms from sticking myself. I look diseased or something. Awesome.


----------



## sherylb

Poor thing. I will fare terribly if I have to do that to myself.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your GD Ny. i have sugar cravings too and i can imagine ow tough it must be to have to control yourself from something you just gotta have.. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

It is hard, but then I think- if I can't eat so badly, I will have less to lose at the end of all of this and am thankful for that at least. Its just hard to find snacks. Only so much carrots and celery with peanut butter one can stomach. Cheese is becoming a pain to force down even! A chocolatey granola bar sounds nice! 

I have my consult at the doc in an hour and half for diabetes and will tell them I am skipping the diabetes "class" in the afternoon. Its not worth my time as I dont really need help on what to eat, got it. And i've monitored very closely and realizing what is goin on so dont need help with any of it and having one appointment early morning and one in afternoon really mucks up a whole day. No thanks! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## sherylb

I am good. I think I only got up once last night in the middle of the night. Mom asked what I wanted from them for Kristin and I told her my chair.  I think she is going to get it for me next week. Hopefully she doesn't hold it ransom until my shower. It occurred to me this morning that my monitor is actually more expensive so I hope someone gets me that. I know there are better deals on it on Ebay so maybe MIL will get that for us. Or some loaded family members that we have on both sides of my and DH's family. 

Today (possibly tomorrow) is DH's last day of class and then he will have met all the requirements for his degree. He will still not graduate until December because we missed the August deadline but we are considering him graduated since he has been approved. I am soooo proud of him. He has gotten As in 2 of his 3 summer classes so far and I know he will get an A in this one too.


----------



## Huggles

That's great sheryl! Well done to your OH!

Got my 24 week scan tomorrow morning.


----------



## babyhopes2323

im alright for now, got appointments on saturday, monday and tuesday.. taking it one day at a time. x


----------



## sarahincanada

NY omg I would have such a hard time as I am a bit sugar fanatic and thats a big reason I can never lose weight...once I try and restrict I crave it more and more :dohh: I do hope you can get through it ok and sounds like you are managing it.

yay for the scan huggles

afm I called in my day 1 today, I have some flow but not a whole lot, but last months period was so light I think this is how I am on clomid. will probably be going in on friday for my CD3 and then a week monday and a week wednesday for the IUI.

finally I downloaded some photos from my phone and here and the deck ones I promised a long time ago! remember huggles how you couldnt imagine the sofa, well here it is. we put some throws over the cushions for the dogs but we take in the cushions at night, they are outdoor fabric but they can still get dirty and wet. you can also see how we back onto a forest, we see lots of deer daily so its really nice. we are in a city of 120,000 people with all the conveniences but when we sit on our deck we feel like we are in the country :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2011-07-01 17.24.46.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 7









2011-07-01 18.20.45.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 6









2011-07-01 18.20.23.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6









2011-07-01 18.21.09.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 6









2011-07-01 18.20.20.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sarahincanada

heres a couple more
 



Attached Files:







2011-07-01 17.24.05.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 5









2011-07-01 18.20.15.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about day 1 of AF sarah,hoping wednesday's IUI brings you some hope ! xx

lovely pics.. wow youve two really cute dogs as well..and that garden/lawn space is massive !!

huggles, you must be so excited for your scan, good luck !! x


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck for tomorrow Huggles... I know this is a very scary time for you... but we'll be here to help distract you, one day at a time! 

Same goes for your Preethi... we'll distract you one day at a time! :thumbup: 

Sarah... sorry about the :witch: :( Your decking/layout looks lovely! very calming and doggies are super cute! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

wow sarah, your deck looks fantabulous! And your doggies definitely seem to approve of the couches LoL. They're too cute! And really does look like you're in the country - so lovely and peaceful!
I would be far too lazy to take the cushions in and out every morning/evening!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> wow sarah, your deck looks fantabulous! And your doggies definitely seem to approve of the couches LoL. They're too cute! And really does look like you're in the country - so lovely and peaceful!
> I would be far too lazy to take the cushions in and out every morning/evening!

LOL yeah its more like me opening the patio door and throwing the cushions in, and hubby goes and puts them neatly away :rofl: we are going to build a storage shed underneath and waterproof it and put them in there. 

how are you doing huggles?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> so you should just remember, it happens suddenly. No reason why, and when it does, you will realize it always could happen but time was not PERFECT. I know the perfect time will come about, and hope its soon.

NY you know what you wrote here really stayed with me, its so true. a bfp is such a random event and can happen anytime. so you were basically trying for 2 years with a MC inbetween? I know my age has a lot to do with it, this month is my 12 month of TTCing, (with another 6 months of NTNP before that). but I still feel confident it will happen one of these months!


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> how are you doing huggles?

Generally i think i'm doing ok. Keeping myself and my mind busy so don't think about things too much. when i start thinking about things then it's not so good, so i distract myself and think of something else instead. I'm pretty nervous, but really glad i've got my scan tomorrow - very interested to see what my cervix is doing. Kind of expecting to see some kind of change in it. Not really sure. I think how the weekend goes for me will depend greatly on what that scan shows. Hoping it gives me some peace of mind, but we'll see. Thankfully it's nice and early - 8:30am (that's in just under 12 hours!!! eek!)


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> how are you doing huggles?
> 
> Generally i think i'm doing ok. Keeping myself and my mind busy so don't think about things too much. when i start thinking about things then it's not so good, so i distract myself and think of something else instead. I'm pretty nervous, but really glad i've got my scan tomorrow - very interested to see what my cervix is doing. Kind of expecting to see some kind of change in it. Not really sure. I think how the weekend goes for me will depend greatly on what that scan shows. Hoping it gives me some peace of mind, but we'll see. Thankfully it's nice and early - 8:30am (that's in just under 12 hours!!! eek!)Click to expand...

not long now! hoping everything looks perfect :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

good luck for your scan today huggles xx

AFM, i had a scare last night as bubs was not moving at all, even after sugary drinks and poking and prodding, spent the best part of the early hours under monitoring in L & D, bubs is fine, but i have an appointment on saturday with my ob gyn again. they insist on me feeling the movements, but i cant help it if i cant feel any !!

hope you all are doing better otherwise xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck Huggles!!! and HAPPY 24 WEEKS!!! :flower:

Oh gosh Preethi! So pleased bubs is okay! Don't feel bad for not feeling her... if you're worried, get to the hospital... rather be safe than sorry hun! :thumbup: I'm sure they'd all rather make sure that you are reassured and that all is okay! :flower:

Not long till Saturday xxx


----------



## Huggles

Had my scan this morning and all still looks good! Cervix is still long and closed and dr seems happy that everything should be fine. Now we jsut wait and see. But i'm glad we had the scan and it all looks good. Now i'm lying on the couch resting and intend to spend the next couple of days here taking it easy.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for the good scan huggles, glad all is well.. HAPPY 24 WEEKS ! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- Yep, I was about 2 years. Some of that was NTNP. I would say almost a year was NTNP. That BFP was a total surprise but I had secretly hoped for it. Well then MC...after the MC I realized I needed to TTC because I wanted it so bad. Thats when it was about 14 months after the MC so that was so so so so so so so hard because I didn't want to believe something was wrong but really thought something was. Then, you were here for the rest. Suddenly, no explanation, I had a bfp and thought AF was coming. I had almost thought it wouldnt happen so was really shocked. I think I broke out into hives. LOL. You will be just as surprised. Hope its this time, but we will hafta be patient! OH and I like to sit and speculate at which exact moment in our lives was my body just doing what it was supposed randomly in January. Its hard for us to think that after so long, something just clicked! Nature, such a thing! LOVE the couch on the deck. Huge space with the 2 umbrellas makes it seem like a roof top bar. 

Huggles- YAY. So happy your scan is great and cervix is behaving. Now rest rest rest. Are you on bedrest for this since you've made it so far? 

Preethi- that stinks that its so hard to feel your LO. Especially when you go in and she is just fine you just can't feel her. There isn't any sort of monitor they can send home with you so you dont have to go in every time that happens? I could imagine it will happen quite often that you dont feel her and if they are so set on you NEED to feel her, then you could be there a lot! Glad she is ok though and hope theres finally some good news for you on saturday you really need some good news right now.


----------



## Huggles

thanks NY - i'm not technically on bedrest, but for my own peace of mind i've put mysefl on (modified) bedrest from today until tues. Only getting up for the loo, shower, and to get food. Then back to work on wed. Thankfully i have an office job so spend most of the day sitting. And i try and lie down for 30-45 min during my lunch break each day.


----------



## nypage1981

Are you more scared or less scared now that you've made it to this ?


----------



## Huggles

it's weird - i'm not as scared as i expected to be. I'm sure the fact that the stitch is in and also having the scan today both play a big role in that. I'm still nervous obviously, but nowhere near as scared as i thought i'd be which is good.


----------



## nypage1981

Just a couple weeks and you'll probably be really at ease, as thats the time when all is ok if baby comes about. Yay for getting to here!


----------



## Huggles

yip, first goal is 26 weeks then 28 weeks. And for a change i'm actually believing i will reach those goals which is great. And then it'll suddenly be "yikes, where did the time go?!" LoL


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, mine was 28 weeks and I felt a lot better. Then a sudden impatience came about and was like, wish I was done now! I wouldn't have dared wish that an earlier just in case it was bad karma!


----------



## Huggles

i know that feeling! Baby seems to be going through a sudden growth spurt so my bump is growing at quite a rate suddenly, leaving me rather uncomfy and my sides feel stretched and my bump feels heavy. And i keep wondering how on earth i'm gonna manage if i feel like this at 24 weeks already, how am i gonna feel at 36 weeks?! Then the momentary thought of 'that's one good thing about them coming so early - the discomfort is over quicker' and then i very quickly shove that htought out the window cos i definitely don't want this one coming early!


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles... I hope you get to experience going overdue! :haha: unlikely I'm sure due to the stitch being removed at 37 weeks, but you never know! You'd have never thought you'd see 40+1 :) 

I can't wait for the next few weeks for you... I look forward to reading all about your shopping trips and what you're buying for your baby boy! :dance: It's going to be super exciting!


----------



## Huggles

Thanks mummycat - on the (highly) unlikely chance that i do go overdue he better not come at 40+3 - that's my birthday!!!
I must say, i'm very excited to finally be reaching a point where we can start shopping and getting stuff ready. Now just wish we had some money this month! Next month's gonna see us going wild for sure! (and we do our antenatal class and hypnobirthing classes next month too!)


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... I doubt he'll arrive on your birthday! but what a wonderful early gift for you! :) 

Oh yeah... your work messed up this month! :grr: well at least it'll mean you'll be ready and raring to SHOP SHOP SHOP! :D 

I found the hypnobirthing type stuff would put me to sleep! LOL... it calms you down so much I kept falling asleep with it. which is good I think! :thumbup: I did pretty well keeping calm through the early stages of labour, but started to struggle just as my waters broke around 6/7 cm's. I had been induced and in hospital for 2 days so I was knackered! 

I hope you really enjoy the class, you'll have to let us know all about it! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

huggles Im so pleased that everything looks as its supposed too....and so does that mean in the next 2 - 4 weeks that its the date when a baby can live outside the body? I really hope you do experience a large uncomfortable bump....only because it means he is growing beautifully :hugs: (but not too uncomfortable!)

preethi Im so sorry you are having all these scares, as NY says its hard they are telling you to watch for movement but it seems you dont feel much movement anyway. Well all you can do it keep getting monitored and I hope saturdays apt has some good news. you are a strong woman and we are all praying for you and lil bubs :hugs:

ny thanks yes if does feel like a resort or lounge up there! I love it. and thanks for the info, I wish at the beginning of all this someone would could have told me its probably going to take a year or maybe more but Im slowly realizing that! 

afm nothing new, just bleeding :haha: 

dew hope you have caught that egg while away :kiss:

wheres flying is she away?? hope everything is ok with her xxx


----------



## Huggles

yes sarah, by 26 weeks the chances of baby surviving outside the body increase dramatically, and even more so by 28 weeks - like around 80% or something.

Mummy - i had enrolled for the hypnobirthing course last year, but never got to attend due to Jarrod being born so early. But i had done some reading up on it and the method etc, and so when i was in labour with him i used the breathing techniques they'd spoken about (slow controlled breathing, staying focused etc). I basically slept through the 4 hours of active labour! Was so incredible. Dh was really sceptical about it last year when i said i wanted to do it. After seeing how much it helped with the birth, he's now adamant that we attend the classes this year!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm still here Sarah, I've been here every day reading and reading. I start to post, but I can't think of anything that doesn't just sound trivial compared to what Preethi is going through, so I stop, and end up going away without posting anything! Preethi, I hope you know I'm sending a bazillion well wishes over to you though, I hope all works out well, even if it's stressful for now...


Huggles, I'm so pleased your cervix is still closed up tight! 



Not a lot is happening for me really. I was almost worried yesterday morning when I realised I hadn't felt the usual morning 'rumble' from bub (it really does tend to rumble around in there early in the mornings!) and with some major prodding and poking I only got a feeble kick or two. I wasn't quite to the point of actually worrying, but I was paying close attention and was starting to get concerned when it finally started to make up for lost time and fairly pummelled my insides for a good half hour! lol. Still nothing compared to Preethis' worries though!

My lil fox terrier X dog, Riki, turns 13 today! She was my first dog as a teenager, so it's sorta scary that she's getting "old" now... Couple that with today I've hit 30 weeks and I'm starting to want to put the brakes on!!! Time is slipping away without me!!! 10 weeks!??!!???? eep!


----------



## sherylb

Calypso had her baby girl yesterday in the 33rd week. Her little girl is doing fabulously with no assistance it sounds like.  So happy to read positive birth stories.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 30 weeks Flying! Wow, that really does seem like it's flying by!
Happy 25 weeks Sheryl! 
Happy 19 weeks NDH! (wow, i still somehow think of you as being 5 weeks LoL)
and Happy 29 weeks NY - wow, almost 30 weeks!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, they are not very liberal over here with stuff like sending you home with monitors etc, so yeah they basically expect me to go over everytime i dont feel movement, it is tough, but theres nothing else i can do.. 

thank you so much sarah for your support and everyone else too xx:hugs: sarah, waiting to hear about your next appointment !!

flying, PLEASE dont feel like what you are posting is trivial in comparison. unfortunately i have not been blessed with a healthy pregnancy and am praying for a good outcome out of this but that should not stop any one of you from posting about your issues as we are all supposed to be here to support each other and post about our daily worries and celebrations .. i am not special or important or anything.. i just happened to have a worrying uneventful pregnancy throughout and so really, all of us are just going through different journeys in our pregnancies.. :hugs:

i was wondering where you were too.. im sure your bubs is alright, maybe he/she was just sleeping at that point of time ? HAPPY 30 WEEKS !!!!!!! :headspin: wow you are only literally 7 weeks away from full term. so excited for you hun !!! xx


hope everyone else is doing ok. x im going to pack my hospital bag soon as i dont know when i might need to deliver.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh I know you're all here for me too! :hugs:
I think the hormones were getting to me more than anything, I was feeling helpless when all I want to do is help you! And to help Sarah & Dew get their BFPs! It seems unfair that I'm having a healthy normal pregnancy with no worries, when there are so many others wanting the same thing... 

I can tell you that at least I'm not taking it for granted!!!! I am LOVING this pregnancy, and my baby rumbling around in me. I'm not trying to skite, I'm just trying to mean that I KNOW that I'm soooooooooo lucky to be having this! Not just because of what you're going through Preethi, but I have a few others I know who are having troubles (one lady due in Oct is facing an early CS soon too, and immediate surgery for her newborn once it's out!) and I know there are so many still trying sooooo hard for a simple (???) BFP as well!

I don't think I can ever take this for granted, and it irks me when I know of some who do. Don't they KNOW about others who are having such troubles!? *sigh* Sorry, hormones have been running rampent lately, I had some stress at work the other day that had me in tears for an hour or so when I got home! Nothing big, just I think I'm not coping with general stress like I normally do!!!


I am seeing my midwife tomorrow (having missed my last appointment due to the snow we had) so I'm looking forward to hearing bub's heartbeat again 


:hugs: to all.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i can relate to you on the welling up front, i am raging with hormones too and can cry quite easily at everything but sometimes i just feel emotionless and dont know what to expect or feel.. i dont know if i should feel sorry for myself or upset about what is going on but sometimes i just dont feel anything and that makes me feel worse, if it makes any sense? i wanted to experience the whole waters breaking normal delivery thing and now i have this on my plate. 

since my news, i feel so weird going to antenatal where everyone else is talking about waters breaking and the midwife is also explaning about normal deliveries and im there, helpless listening, knowing, im not going to have the same thing. infact i will have more worries after my section knowing that my baby will be in hospital. it crushes me at times and sometimes i feel "what have i done to deserve this" why cant i have it just as normal as everyone else, but then im not one to determine whats given to me, if i have to undergo all this, then there must be a reason for it.. sorry for the rant, but im feeling quite emotional too.. i know how difficult it must be for other mums with complications and i find it heartbreaking that im having to visit the premature and gestational complications sections. ive stopped taking bump pics or doing anything. stopped cherishing it as normal as now i dont really have the bump of a 28 weeker, mines smaller because of the problems, my baby is smaller and its kills me knowing theres nothing i can do about it:cry:

i just want her safe and healthy xx the way you put it, its not unfair that youre having a normal pregnancy, youre gifted and lucky,. and nice to know you are counting your blessings.. xxx good luck with the MW appointment.. youll get to hear bubs again xxxx :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

big :hugs: preethi, we are all right there with you. I think about you a lot, isnt it funny as Ive never met you! I hope that having us all around the world praying for your bubs will make a difference. Im really hoping for good news tomorrow...that fluid has gone up and things are looking better...that could happen right? Im hoping that she stays with you so less time in the hospital. I wish you didnt have to go through this, and cant wait till the days that you are complaining about the lack of sleep or her first day of school and we will be reminded of this :hugs:

afm I just got back from the clinic for CD3 bloods and ultrasound, she said I have a small cyst on my ovary but shes not too concerned about it and wants to see my estrogen levels on my bloodwork to let me know if I can continue with this cycle or not. Ive read people on here having to cancel a month if theres a cyst but she said it didnt look like anything bad whatever that means!! so am waiting for the call, I picked up the clomid anyway. I booked my CD13 bloods and ultrasound which will be a week on monday, and hopefully then the IUI on the wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

fx'd the cyst is nothing and the blood work shows you can continue with this cycle sarah!


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: Preethi! this little baby girl is a miracle and a fighter... I know it! :flower:

Happy 30 weeks flying! Wont be long and we'll be starting to be labour symptom spotting! :thumbup: 

Sarah, hoping the cyst is not an issue :hugs:

It's time for some BFP's now! We're ready and waiting :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

just got the ok to start clomid tonight. round #3 of clomid and round #2 of IUI coming up! I hope I respond well again with 3 or 4 follicles and that my lining stay ok.

I think Ive told you my mum is here right now, Ive not told her we are TTCing as I want to surprise her but after I got my period after my first IUI it was sooo hard not to tell her! she had asked me if we were going to try back in march and I mumbled something about wanting to lose weight first. she then said 'oh im sure it will happen quickly as I was very fertile'...meanwhile Id already been trying for a year so I said to myself if she asks while she is here I will probably tell her the whole story. But if not I will be quiet and hope to surprise her sometime soon.

anyway I had to lie to her this morning and say I was going to see my dermatologist and she kept asking questions as I was leaving so early (left at 6am to get there for 7:45am) :dohh: and then when I got back she came and sat in my office doing her puzzles and I was annoyed as I was waiting for the call from the clinic :growlmad: I mentioned something about her not sitting there as its distracting but she didnt move, just stopped talking :dohh: the phonecall came and I just let it go to message, I wanted to talk to them and ask my numbers but I couldnt!


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: it's a tough one! My Mum is so far away (like yours) that I had made the decision to always tell her more than i would if I was staying closer as it makes her feel like she's being included and not so far away - does that make sense?? I remember texting her last Sept saying... my boobs were killing me (about 7dpo) and she wrote back saying Eeeeeeeeek - I wont tell your father :rofl: We got a BFP that cycle - but it was the baby we lost last November! 

I do think you'll know when the time is right though! Maybe your Mum has sensed something? :shrug: Hence asking questions? 

Anyway... wanted to wish you a very fertile cycle... :dust: come on clomid and IUI - you can do it! :flower:


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh Preethi! :hugs: !!!
Take some bump photos anyway, even if you don't load them off your camera and even if you don't look at them! Take them anyway, and cherish her. I know it's been traumatic, but in another few years the photos will be all the more precious for having taken them and be able to look back and show her! :hugs:


Good luck Sarah for this cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks sarah, i feel the same way, its funny how you can feel close to people youve never met, maybe its got to do with the fact that we're all after the same thing and were ttcing at the same time etc. :hugs: im so sorry to hear about your cyst, but i do really hope you dont have to skip a month because of that !! i want to hear about Wednesdays IUI hopefully.. i can imagine how tough it must be.. i somehow have a feeling your mum suspects theres more going on .. mothers do just get those type of feelings.. im sure you will be comfortable either way, letting her know or not is obviously your choice.. xx i hope for the best outcome for you whatever you decide.. let us know about this cycle's IUI.. fx'd the clomid works wonders on you xxx

AFM, had another scare today, felt only one kick since morning and texted my doc who asked me to go back into Labour ward for monitoring so had to do that for an hour, even there she wasnt moving much, dont know if she was sleeping or whatever but they phoned my doc and he asked me to come in tomorrow morning as ive got an appointment at 9am anyway.. sarah, regarding fluid levels increasing, the doc didnt say that would happen, he is more concerned about monitoring me to see that the baby is ok, im not sure that the levels just increase like that, he did not state that they fluctuate, but ive read stories online of women who have had fluid levels increase in a week etc. so really im none the wiser xx

night night ladies xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Night preethi and good luck. I hope you get some piece of good news for once. If not, we will be here to listen. I agree with Flying, take pictures every few weeks as you would normally. Not to post on here but just to have. Its still your journey, even if it was diffficult and had complications. I can't wait to see pictures of your little baby. She will be so pretty with the darker features! 

Sarah- boooo cyst! I think maybe we should just think of it as a good luck charm. Lol. Maybe its there to hang around and make you a bfp! I really want you to get success from IUI super bad! 

I decided to push my doctors for the 3 hour gestational diabetes test just to be sure as a lot of things that I would expect to be bad for me to eat, do not send my sugars over the limit. So then I just want the 3 hour test to prove to myself that I do have it, so im not spending hundreds of extry money for nothing. Supplies and tests and appointments are costly, and my insurance doesn't cover too much. So monday I do the nasty test. ICK.


----------



## flyingduster

Preethi, I was thinking about the photo thing earlier, and I was thinking that you can ALWAYS delete photos later on if they cause too much hurt to look back on for whatever reason, but you will NEVER EVER be able to get photos of this pregnancy again... :hugs: I hope the appointment tomorrow goes well for you!


AFM I _finally_ got to see my midwife again, having not seen her for 6 weeks! lol. Turns out the glucose test I had a few weeks ago DID come back slightly high. Not worryingly high, but high enough that with my family history of diabetes we're going to go on and do the 2 hour fasting test to double check, and probably get a scan done to check it's size and stuff too. I'm too not worried really, cos if I DO have GD now, it's only 10 weeks to have to manage it! And I get more scans to check on bub as we get further along if I have GD too. lol. And generally when it's only slightly high on the 1 hour test (no fasting) it comes back fine on the 2 hour fasting one anyway. So because I have friday off this week (I'm driving 5 hours up to the national grooming competition) I'll get that done first thing in the morning friday, and my midwife will txt me on friday night or saturday to let me know the result. I may get a scan on friday morning too if my midwife can get me booked in then, we'll see.... :)


Anyway, I got to hear the heartbeat again (yay!) and recorded it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2RbonKm-LI
at the end she says "120... How many weeks are you?" and I reply "30". I cut the video off then cos it's just the same, but a bit later she decides that it's a *little* on the slower side (110-130 is normal for 30 weeks apparently, but my bub was dipping below 110 a few times) so she wanted to strap me to the monitor that prints off a graph for 10 mins just to get a better _picture_ of what it's doing. So we did that, and normally it gets strapped on to your tummy to keep it in place while it records the heartbeat, but bub was squirming around sooooooo much that she kept having to chase it down to keep finding the heartbeat! lol!! It was funny really, she said she's not concerned cos if it's this active then it's obviously still doing ok in there! We finally got it settled down (sorta, it still protested with the odd boot at the monitor!) and yeah sure enough the heartbeat is totally fine. I got to keep the print out though :)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2788-1.jpg
You can see the bit where it was really thumping around (where she wrote across it "active baby"!) and hard to get any reading on it at all and then where it gets a better reading it's all over 100 and mostly all over 110 as well, so she's not worried at all. :)


And finally, I went to see a dear friend who I haven't seen in *ages* and she gave me _the_ most gorgeous gift for bub; a teeny tiny silver bracelet with an amethyst set into it, and a space where we can engrave it's name. 
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2795.jpg

a size reference beside a set of nail clippers:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2797.jpg
I LOVE lil keep-sakes like this! I'm a photo nutter so will get pics of bub wearing it when it's tiny, and then I can stash it away as a precious memory of how tiny my baby was once apon a time... :cloud9:

So all in all I've had a good day. And tomorrow I have no plans at all so can sleep in or do whatever! :D


----------



## Huggles

Happy 28 weeks Mummycat!

Flying - glad all seemed well with baby. i suspect (as the mw said) that the intiial readings were maybe a little "off" at times cos baby was probably squirming away or something. I think that it's so active is definitely a good sign! Sorry your glucose levels were a bit high, hopefully the 2 hour test will come back normal.
gorgeous little bracelet!

Sarah - so glad you can go ahead with the clomid again this month! sorry you didn't get to ask the clinic for your numbers etc though.

good luck at your appointment today babyhopes :hugs:

NY - glad you requested the 3 hour test. I'm surprised they never did it because I thought if the one hour test came back with "bad" results then they automatically do the 3 hour test to confirm it. Fx'd it comes back normal!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, good luck for your test monday.. !! x

flying, yay, glad everything went well at the appointment and bubs heartbeat is great.. nice video !! nice gifts too.. theyre really cute !

the picture graph is what i am strapped on everytime i go in.. ctg monitoring.. to make sure bubs is not in distress.. good luck for your gd test on friday !! x

AFM, had my scan today, fluid levels are 5 that does not mean it has gone up, everytime bubs moves, it gives us small pockets but they are not taken into consideration. good news is, she is not under distress so we dont have to go for emergency c section just yet, but i will be monitored every few days. have weekly scans and when they do see bubs in distress then we will have a csection. as of now blood flow to baby is normal , but they cant tell if there are any kidney defects,. all those things will be tested after birth. right now, they just want to screen me closely and make sure bubs is not distressed. x

hope everyone is having a great weekend xx


----------



## Huggles

glad the scan went well and baby is not in distress and the blood flow is good. Fx'd she stays in there, undistressed, for a few more weeks at least :hugs:
Glad they're monitoring you closely xx


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Preethi, I'm glad she's still doing ok in there. Obviously not as well as we all want her to be doing, but still ok! Ok is better than being in distress and needing to come out right now!!! FX she stays ok for a while longer yet, as every day and week that she can stay in, the better off you all will be! Even if it means weeks of worrying if she's moving enough etc, at least for now she's still safe in there...

That monitor they strap around your belly to check on bub, we couldn't strap it to me today (though she put the belt around to get it ready to strap up) cos every time she found the heartbeat it'd squirm away and she was constantly following it around to try and keep track! You don't know how much I was laying there wishing that was happening for you too; a baby happy and strong enough to be squirming away from the monitor constantly! :hugs: hang in there, we're all cheering you on from all around the world, no matter what happens! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles :kiss:

Preethi I'm glad she's doing okay! Each day she stays in is a bonus! So will hope that you get as close to term as possible taking it one day, one monitor, one scan at a time! :hugs: 

Flying glad little one is ok! I do think you are having a boy :dance: that bracelet is gorgeous!!!! Good Luck at the GTT test xx

Ny - good luck at the 3 hour test!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks ladies, you all make me feel much better !! i know its best if she stays in there so praying for the same. xx thanks flying, yeah there were times when we got frustrated with finding hb and then losing it... lol :)

have a nice evening, we are going to the movies to watch horrible bosses tonight, change of mood, change of scene, something different!


----------



## nypage1981

yay for baby Preethi. Each day is a milestone. I have only one kidney, and live my entire life perfectly normal. Not saying she does or anything, but kidney defects are manageable for sure. Do they know about how big she is? I know you say she is smaller, so just wondering if they've got a general knowledge of her weight and growth. 

Flying- love the bracelet! very cute. 

I asked my doc why dont I get the 3 hour test when I first went in and they said their cut off is 180 and i was 186. So, I will probably fail it, and have GD, but for me its just to make sure that I certainly have it as I have to pay hundreds of dollars for all of this. If I've got GD, I dont have to take out very much of my diet as now im pushing it more and more to see what my numbers are and they are always in range, even after fast food and sugar! Guess my body is good at diabetes. LOL. Gotta be good at something! I shouldn't get smug though, it could change! 

Flying- what was your number for the 1 hour test? I hope you pass also. 

Hi everyone else! I have to work today. And feeling lazy!


----------



## babyhopes2323

they didnt weigh her or measure her today as it was too early from the previous scan, they want to wait a week to see the difference. so my next scan is tuesday, i will know then. xx last time they weighed her, she was in the 990 range and measuring around 26 weeks or 27 something, im not too sure, but they said today that blood flow was good and she was not in distress etc so they would like her to stay in as much as possible, plus they also cleared my doubt. i asked him if i carry on at 32 weeks and she still measures 29 weeks or something, what would that mean? would it make any difference that shes been in longer? he said she would be called a small 32 week baby and they want her to stay in longer because they know shes gona be small, but atleast her parts lungs etc will have time to mature the more she stays inside, plus i will have one more steroids shot before they deliver me. so im happy about that and keeping positive as im 29 weeks on monday and hoping to get to 32 atleast , i will be more comfortable then. xxx

nypage, im sure GD is manageable, my aunt had it before and i think with diet change etc, it should be fine, but its horrible that youre having to pay for those tests. i thought insurance covered such tests?


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi we are here with you every step....each day, each week....Im hoping she stays in there as long as possible and is nice and relaxed not stressed at all :hugs:

ny what is the 3 hour tests sounds horrible!! glad you are going to dig deeper so you can figure out whats best for you.

flying glad you had a good mw visit and love the bracelet, wont be long till a little arm is holding it :cloud9:

mummy love your photography, you have a great eye!

nothing new with me, will be a boring week while I wait for my CD13 ultrasound, will have to keep busy with mum


----------



## flyingduster

I'm not ny, but the 3 hour test is the glucose test; you have to fast before it (we do here anyway) then drink their sugary syrup stuff and sit around for 3 hours (I'm pretty sure mine is 2 hours though?) then when the time is up, they take your blood to test and see how your body has coped with the influx of sugar. Boring as heck, but I'm happy to have it done and find out either way!!! 

ny, I don't know what my number was though for the 1 hour one... Just that it was a little high (she specifically said they weren't overly high really, we're doing the second test more because it WAS a little high and I have family history of diabetes so we want to check!)


----------



## NDH

I haven't been on all week - but have just caught up on the 10 or so pages.

Sarah I'm sad to see you're on a new cycle, but I'm sure you're having a wonderful time with your family. And I wouldn't be surprised if your mom suspects, but it would sure be nice to be able to surprise her rather than share your struggle. TTC isn't easy to talk about with mothers (at least not mine anyway, and I never did).

Preethi what a week you have had! I'm glad she is still doing ok and not in distress. Hoping and praying you have at least a few more weeks before the doctors take her out. The longer she bakes the less time she'll need to be on an incubator. I'm pleased that they're monitoring you so regularly though and keeping close tabs on her growth.

DH still isn't working :(. But that means he gets to come to my scan tomorrow at least. :) I've invited my mom as well if she doesn't get called into work tomorrow. She won't be able to see the whole thing as they only allow one adult into the room with me at a time, but they are happy to let people take turns. She was thrilled just to be invited for a peek at all.

I didn't get much on my shopping trip on Monday (a few clothes and bibs and a fisher price play mat and jungle bouncer) but yesterday I got a lot more loot at a garage sale, and the only thing I really need besides diapers is the car seat. Lots of other wants of course, but I'll likely get most of those things at my shower and if not, nothing else is urgent anyway. (not that anything is really urgent yet lol - only 19 1/2 weeks so still plenty of time, but with DH not working and savings all but gone I was feeling a bit panicked about not being able to buy what we needed). Pictures of everything are in my journal on either page 144 or 145 if anyone is interested though.


----------



## sherylb

NDH I know how you feel about the money situation. My DH has an interview for a job he should definately get 8/16 but they don't plan on new employees starting until September so I took some money out of my Roth IRA to make sure we don't go negative. FXd both of us won't be able to say that our DHs are unemployed for too much longer.


----------



## Huggles

wow NDH, looks like you got loads of really awesome stuff! Well done! So exciting!


----------



## babyhopes2323

well done for the stuff NDH !! xx

sorry about your dh's situation x


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone!

Flying- at my 3 hour GD test ,I have to have blood drawn before the drink, an hour after drink, 2 hours after drink, and then 3 hours after drink. So 4 times! So i cant even wander around, just gotta sit there. Torture!


----------



## NDH

That sounds really not fun :(

Can't believe pregnant women are expected to fast that long. Surely there has to be a better way to test for GD - someone better discover it soon. I don't have mine for another month or so, but it's just the 1-hour. I hope I pass it cause I couldn't stand a 3-hour one. Sure some days if I stay in bed til noon I don't eat til then, but that's lying in bed doing nothing but reading BnB and enjoying feeling the baby move - as soon as I'm sitting or standing up I need to eat.


----------



## nypage1981

I actually can't eat for only 10 hours....so its not horrible except, like you say, once I stand up and leave the house I will feel super hungry. So for those 3 hours its hell since i'll be sitting there hungry and sick im sure from drinking the damn sugar drink. Im sure i'll be on here with complaining updates!


----------



## NDH

But is that 10 hours before you arrive or total? Not that it makes much difference since most people don't eat after midnight anyway.

Anyway I hope it goes as well as it can.

Oh and just heard from my mom - she didn't get called into work so she gets to come along to my scan! An hour and 15 mins to go! Baby has been quite active this morning - I hope s/he doesn't go to sleep before it starts lol.


----------



## nypage1981

drink a soda! have fun


----------



## NDH

Best i can do is grape juice lol - I can't do carbonated drinks :(


----------



## babyhopes2323

have fun at your scan NDH !

wow you can go 10 hours Ny? I cant go 5 hours without eating !!! i had a massive pizza dinner last night and woke up at 6 am hungry.. lol 

my appointment is tomorrow for the growth scan. bit nervous i am. infact no im really nervous i hope she has made an improvement.


----------



## Huggles

good luck tomorrow babyhopes and happy 29 weeks!

Hope your scan went well ndh! Yay for your mom being able to go with!


----------



## NDH

Good luck tomorrow Preethi.

I'm back from my scan - I don't have pictures yet - they were delivering them to my GP. I don't see her for another 4 weeks, but will call up the clinic tomorrow to see if they were delivered and then go pick them up.

Scan was lovely - I needn't have worried about him/her sleeping, s/he was almost too active lol. I only felt two of the kicks we saw, but there's definitely a little wiggler in there. Started kicking when the sonographer was trying to measure the femur length, curling up into a ball when she was trying to get a good look at the spine and otherwise being as much of a pain as possible :rofl:

Everything is looking great though, and measurements are bang on for my dates (ranging from 18w6d - 19w6d). And she said that from this point on it's very common for the baby to be measuring up to three weeks bigger or smaller and it's not a concern, so I found that interesting.

I'll post a couple of pictures as soon as I get them.

Oh, and we're still team :yellow: :thumbup: Before she started she picked up on DH and I referring to the baby as "him", so I said that we didn't want to know but just had a feeling it was a boy and refer to the baby as "he" rather than "it". When my mom was brought into the room for a look after the measurements were done the sonographer did say "come see your grandso...child" lol - then she said she hadn't checked and didn't know herself so not sure if she had slipped and was covering the fact or if she had just picked up on us saying "him". Either way, as there's doubt that happily makes us :yellow:


----------



## Huggles

glad you had a great scan ndh and well done on staying team yellow!


----------



## flyingduster

The scan sounds great NDH, and good on you staying team yellow! My mum came to our scan too, and her worry was "what if it's obvious in the scan!?" and I told her that I didn't care, cos as long as the sonographer didn't say it's definitely one or the other, then no MATTER how obvious it looks, we will still be in some doubt as to if we're looking at it right or not, and therefore the doubt will keep it from being obvious _enough_! lol. Now the scan is done it's easy to stay team yellow I found too, cos there's no more temptation for a long time!!! lol


Preethi, I hope hope hope the growth scan goes well! Even if she's still small (I expect she will stay *small*?) I hope that at least she's _growing_ and still doing ok... :hugs:


And yeah, I don't know how many times they take blood for this next level of test I'm getting done on friday. The 1 hour one was just; I arrive and drink the syrup stuff (wasn't bad for me... just tasted like slightly thick, flat, lemonade! lol) then go and sit in the waiting room for an hour, when they then bring me back in to the room and take my blood. That was the one that came back a bit high though (I did mine at like 3pm, no fasting required) so now I've got to do the fasting one. The lab closest to my house opens at 7:30am though so I'll be in there bang on opening time to get it over and done with as soon as possible so I can eat! I normally eat breakfast between 6-7am so waiting another few hours after then will be hard, but ah well. There's a McDonalds like right around the corner from the lab that will probably be my breakfast! LOL. But like I said, I don't actually know how many times they take blood for this one, I'll let you know on friday! lol.


AFM, bub has been soooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO active the past few days! Like, WOW. Yesterday (sunday) morning I spent well over an hour just sitting in the living room watching my tummy writhe around! I've seen some kicks and stuff before, but it was really pushing up and around in places, making my whole tummy contort strangely and really looked like one of those alien movies or something! It's been doing it all day today too, I was in a shop today, standing in line at the check-out and it's writhing around and kicking; you can see it moving through my jersey while I'm standing there! lol!

Anyway, we're off to ante-natal classes soon, so better go get ready. :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, glad you had a great scan and yay to you and flying for staying team yellow.. xx dont know how you do it !!!


today is our last antenatal class , they will cover c sections and baby care.. x


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone!

just popping on quickly and I just glanced through the posts....NDH so glad you had a great scan and good for you staying on team yellow....I do wonder if she slipped up or was just going by what you say!!! Preethi good luck tomorrow with your scan :hugs: ny is your test tomorrow as well?

dew where are you, I miss you :cry: I hope you are doing ok :hugs:

nothing new for me, 2 more nights of clomid. I hope my cyst doesnt grow, seeing as I didnt get to talk to the nurse I didnt get to ask any questions. I wonder if they will see it next monday or if it will look like another follicle by then. if this cycle had to be cancelled I wouldnt care that much as its the may birthday when my SIL is getting married. I would prefer a june/july/august birthdate as then my sister and nieces could come over when school is done.

Im soooo tempted to go for IVF earlier than January as Ive been really thinking about how great it would be to have some embryos to freeze, if we were lucky enough to have extra. That way I could use these embryos when Im 40 or 41 but they will be 39 yr old eggs. But I dont think we will have the money till January. Its just if I get pregnant from IUI I will be almost 40 when give birth so have less chance of conceiving another then (the rate drastically reduces at 40 from all the studies Ive seen). I see my FS again in October so I guess I will wait and see what she says then, although I like to go home at Xmas so thats why it might be best to wait till January to start anything. sorry just waffling!!

hope to have a nice week with mum ahead and my sister, BIL and nieces get here on saturday so monday will come around quickly. hope you all have a nice week!


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls. Preethi how did it go?

Ndh I'm glad for your lovely scan! 

Sarah I wonder if because this isn't your perfect case scenario for bfp this cycle, if you will get one now! Lol seems like that is how life is. Either way I hope the cyst goes down and doesn't interfere. Did you tell your mom anything yet? I do think it's a good thought about freezing an egg....just to be sure you can have a second baby in a timely fashion. Although, that still doesn't assure it. Butnyou know. 

I am at the awful diabetes test. One hour down, two to go. I nearly piker the drink up in the first hour in drank it. That's the most sugary thing I've ever drunken and my stomach feels horrible. It also makes you dizzy and weak. Wish I could just sleep. Not to mention I'm starving for like a huge piece of meat now to break down all the sugar. Hate this.


----------



## Dew

Hi :hi: everyone! 

Sorry, I know I went missing for a while. Actually, last week I was in Chicago and the weekend was super busy too with a baby shower, a dinner at friend's and a birthday party to attend to. In spite of my busy days, I do always squeeze in time to read all the updates on our thread. Honestly speaking, earlier my general feeling about the thread was that all pregnant ladies are doing well...experiencing new and exciting things with minor upsets here and there and I very much looked forward to coming online one odd day to be surprised by Sarah announcing her BFP. However, now, things have changed a bit especially with Preethi and her baby not doing so well and NY having to deal with GD. In addition, clomid treatment plus IUI has not been successful for Sarah. In between, Huggles shared her worries (genuinely expected) about her baby and fortunately her scan results were great **touch wood** All this put together with my failure to get pregnant has really dampened my spirits. Even though I do read all the new posts on regular basis, when it comes to replying I become totally blank due to overwhelming thoughts. Seems like there is no end to worries....
That's it for now...again going blank on what else to write.
Take care you all, hope to hear good news from everyone all the time :) and will come back and write more (better) later....:hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Nice to see you Dew, hope to some time hear of a bfp from you as well. I am really waiting for you and sarah, and wish it wasn't so hard for you guys to conceive....

I hear ya on the bummer news in here lately, we need some good stuff occuring again! 
My GD is nothing anymore to worry about. I just finished my 3 hour fasting test to make sure one last time that i've got it. We shall see. But im not so floored by it anymore. Diet will just have to be watched, and I pray my baby doesn't get too huge! Im like 5'1 so carrying it is already getting really really hard! 

Did you ovulate when you should have making testing day really in 7 days? Hope for something good.....


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hi girls. Preethi how did it go?
> 
> Ndh I'm glad for your lovely scan!
> 
> Sarah I wonder if because this isn't your perfect case scenario for bfp this cycle, if you will get one now! Lol seems like that is how life is. Either way I hope the cyst goes down and doesn't interfere. Did you tell your mom anything yet? I do think it's a good thought about freezing an egg....just to be sure you can have a second baby in a timely fashion. Although, that still doesn't assure it. Butnyou know.
> 
> I am at the awful diabetes test. One hour down, two to go. I nearly piker the drink up in the first hour in drank it. That's the most sugary thing I've ever drunken and my stomach feels horrible. It also makes you dizzy and weak. Wish I could just sleep. Not to mention I'm starving for like a huge piece of meat now to break down all the sugar. Hate this.

you poor thing, good luck hope it goes well xxx
no mum hasnt asked so I havent said a word. Im good at acting like everything is normal!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Hi :hi: everyone!
> 
> Sorry, I know I went missing for a while. Actually, last week I was in Chicago and the weekend was super busy too with a baby shower, a dinner at friend's and a birthday party to attend to. In spite of my busy days, I do always squeeze in time to read all the updates on our thread. Honestly speaking, earlier my general feeling about the thread was that all pregnant ladies are doing well...experiencing new and exciting things with minor upsets here and there and I very much looked forward to coming online one odd day to be surprised by Sarah announcing her BFP. However, now, things have changed a bit especially with Preethi and her baby not doing so well and NY having to deal with GD. In addition, clomid treatment plus IUI has not been successful for Sarah. In between, Huggles shared her worries (genuinely expected) about her baby and fortunately her scan results were great **touch wood** All this put together with my failure to get pregnant has really dampened my spirits. Even though I do read all the new posts on regular basis, when it comes to replying I become totally blank due to overwhelming thoughts. Seems like there is no end to worries....
> That's it for now...again going blank on what else to write.
> Take care you all, hope to hear good news from everyone all the time :) and will come back and write more (better) later....:hugs:

Ive been feeling that you have been having a hard time and I completely understand, its just nice to hear from you here and there! Im assuming the end of your cycle is next week as thats when Im ovulating so fingers crossed its your month. its really hard to have to keep going each month, I just try to hang on to the thought that it WILL happen when its supposed to :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

AAAHHHH, wtf? I dont have diabetes. And the doctors werent even going to give me the 3 hour test that I insisted on having today. That I PASSED. So for a week and a half I poked holes in my arms/ thighs/ calves wherever I could get blood, monitored how many damn carbs were in the fricken air, went to extra appointments, spent over $300 in diabetes testing supplies, changed work schedules, and basically obssessed and stressed over diabetes- and I dont even have it??? My clinic is NOT on my good side right now. At all.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> AAAHHHH, wtf? I dont have diabetes. And the doctors werent even going to give me the 3 hour test that I insisted on having today. That I PASSED. So for a week and a half I poked holes in my arms/ thighs/ calves wherever I could get blood, monitored how many damn carbs were in the fricken air, went to extra appointments, spent over $300 in diabetes testing supplies, changed work schedules, and basically obssessed and stressed over diabetes- and I dont even have it??? My clinic is NOT on my good side right now. At all.

Great news!:hugs: but WTH!!!??? can you claim all that money back? like sue them or something? But first things first, go eat all you missed in last one week or so :happydance:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Ive been feeling that you have been having a hard time and I completely understand, its just nice to hear from you here and there! Im assuming the end of your cycle is next week as thats when Im ovulating so fingers crossed its your month. its really hard to have to keep going each month, I just try to hang on to the thought that it WILL happen when its supposed to :hugs:

Thanks Sarah! you are a sweetheart :hugs: It's true my thoughts all over the place and somehow I prefer it that way so as to avoid focusing on just ONE thing. Don't even feel like discussing myself anymore, just want to come one day and give you all a good news :)


----------



## nypage1981

We can't wait for you to come on one day and give good news! 

I dont know about claiming any of it...guess i'd not go to that trouble, but may let them know how aweful it is! I can't imagine all the extra money and stress had I not done this 3 hour? Just craziness! Now ladies, make sure you get a 3 hour test if you fail the 1 hour one!


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: to all that need them! Dew.. thinking of you and Sarah! xx

London's burning tonight! :( NOT good news lots of people losing businesses and homes due to stupid stupid kids rioting!


----------



## MummyCat

Nikki... that's ridiculous sweetie! :grr:


----------



## nypage1981

I dont watch too much of the news, but love to catch up on CNN.com frequently so please no one laugh if there is something big going on that I should know, as I've not been on CNN in days.....but mummy, why are people rioting?


----------



## MummyCat

I wouldn't laugh hun if you've not heard about what's going on here...

But they're looting in essence because they're idiots! 

Thursday last week a guy was shot by a policeman. There's an inquest in to whether he had reason to, but the family and friends started a protest on Sat, which turned violent due to a lot of youths jumping on the band wagon.... and now three days later it's just getting worse and worse...

They're burning down stores and people live in apartments over the stores... so people are losing their houses. It's horrific. Absolutely horrific. The police have nothing much they can do about it because it's so wide spread... so they're doing what they can... but they can't be everywhere at once!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> I dont watch too much of the news, but love to catch up on CNN.com frequently so please no one laugh if there is something big going on that I should know, as I've not been on CNN in days.....but mummy, why are people rioting?

Mummy: Same here, I had a busy weekend so didn't get chance to sit and watch tv or follow news online. I just read online and am sorry the situation is so bad in London. I read youngsters are communicating with each other through blackberry messenger so as to keep it private and not get caught (as they would on twitter or FB and also because (may be) the guy had last texted his GF using BB). Stay safe and hope it ends soon. Peace.

Here is another article I am reading...

https://newsok.com/london-burns-rio.../feed/283814?custom_click=pod_headline_europe


----------



## MummyCat

Oh and hubby works in London - though right now he's telling me he wont be going into the office tomorrow! *phew* cos who knows if he'd get home! :(


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Dew! our main concern is some of Mike's family are about 10 minutes drive from Croyden (one of the MANY area's targeted) they should be okay, our main worry is that unlike us who live in a house in a suburb outside of London...they live in apartments above some shops on the main road... so they might end up being a target, if they loot the stores below! 

x


----------



## Dew

Oh no! Would you like them to move with you for couple of days so you all feel safe? Hoping for peace...after further reading that article, it seems like the initial cause is just an excuse to loot and steal plus other issues. Sad! Sad!


----------



## MummyCat

You're right... it's opportunists and degenerate thieves that deserve to be punished. but we have a system and law enforcement that protects criminals and they'll likely not get what they deserve! 

If the family are concerned they will def be able to come stay with us, but we spoke to them this evening and they are okay at the moment. no sign of looting in their street right now!


----------



## nypage1981

How aweful that the law protects them so well....I feel angry that they'll not get punished for all of this. Arson in itself is a huge offense. Now lets just hope they don't turn to murder with the fires they are setting......some poor person could be stuck in their home during this. Or what if just an animal even? Hope they get bored soon.


----------



## MummyCat

yep... it's disgusting!! :(

We're heading to bed soon... it's gone midnight! but Mike wants to see what area's are affected - they keep reporting on new area's!

xxx


----------



## sherylb

Esh about the GTT! I will be sure to torture myself with the 3 hour test if I fail my one hour one in 2 weeks.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Ive been feeling that you have been having a hard time and I completely understand, its just nice to hear from you here and there! Im assuming the end of your cycle is next week as thats when Im ovulating so fingers crossed its your month. its really hard to have to keep going each month, I just try to hang on to the thought that it WILL happen when its supposed to :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Sarah! you are a sweetheart :hugs: It's true my thoughts all over the place and somehow I prefer it that way so as to avoid focusing on just ONE thing. Don't even feel like discussing myself anymore, just want to come one day and give you all a good news :)Click to expand...

thats fine by me!! :hugs: of course I love to hear all about you but I understand not wanting to talk about TTCing. so just come on and let us know what you are up to in general and we will just wait for the good news (hopefully sooner than later)


----------



## sarahincanada

NY I cant believe that!!!! you were right...you had an instinct so good for you :thumbup: :finger::finger::finger: to the clinic!! but at least you dont have it so no more stupid diet :happydance:

mummy I couldnt believe what I saw online about the riots, awful, Im not even sure if my mum knows being over here, I will have to tell her. looks really scary and I hope mikes family stays safe.


----------



## NDH

Dew I can understand your reluctance to be on much. :hugs: Every day i hope for good news from you or Sarah. Its not fair that its taking so long.

NY I cant believe you dont have GD! It's fantastic news of course but I'd be furious if they told me I had it and I didn't. All that worry for nothing! Theyre not supposed to diagnose it eithout the 3 hour test unless you refuse to take it.

I've not been up yet to check the news but the rioting sounds terrible :( What a shame so many have no respect for property .


----------



## nypage1981

I just had to take a 30 week bump pic holding the red velvet cake that my OH brought home for me in a celebratory "no GD party. " ....I should flicked off the camera and sent a picture to my clinic. Hahahahahaha
 



Attached Files:







289445_2160124317108_1066536538_2503932_2022310_o.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Huggles

awesome bump ny! And yay for NOT having gd! :happydance:
can't believe they told you that you did have it! :grr:

mummy - totally sucks about all the rioting :hugs:

afm - 24+5 and i'm stil pg!!! :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

Hi Dew! And by all means don't feel compelled to have to talk about TTC or whatever, but do check in from time to time and let us know how YOU are going (regardless of TTC!) and we'll all look forward to the big news one day!!!!! :hugs:


ny! Wow! How terrible that they diagnosed you without doing the 3 hour test when it was all for nothing!!!! That's why my midwife is making sure I do the next test; cos soooooo often the polycose one is high, but it doesn't mean you've got GD at all. Ugh. But yay! And I'm loving your bump!!!!!!!!!!! :D


Mummy, I've been watching the riots on the news here too, I'd forgotten you're over there! I hope everything settles down.... ugh. People piss me off!


Huggles; YAY!!! You go girl!!!! :D :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## NDH

Huggles - hooray for reaching this huge milestone for you! I know you still won't be able to totally relax just yet, but from this point on every day will be a first as you'll have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Ladies! Mike's gone into work (London) today! Not happy about it. Just hope they don't manage to do something stupid like disrupt the commuters today! :(

Huggles congrats sweetie! :flower:

Nikki... :rofl: LOVE that pic of you with cake! :D hahaha fab bump hun!! Happy 30 weeks! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi everyone, 

wow ive just read four pages and am trying to contain all the information so sorry if i miss out on anything,

Sarah, i think freezing the eggs is a great idea so that you would be able to use them, and forgive me but i think your mum definetely knows something is going on.. :) are you going to tell her or wait until your BFP? soooooo hoping for good news and waiting for your news on wednesday about your IUI cycle.xx fx'd clomid does the trick for you

Dew, so nice to see you back even if for a little while, we missed you.. sorry about this whole thing making you feel a bit defeated, i understand how you feel and yeah some pregnanices in general glide through and some people not just me have tough journeys and you never stop worrying until your kid is 18 ! i think you worry even after that.. praying that you have your good news soon xxx

Ny, super YAY for no GD. so cute of your OH to bring you a red velvet to celebrate and thats a fab pic !! xx

Huggls, this pregnancy is going to be the joy of your life, i have no doubts about it. and can totally understand how happy you must be feeling now..

Mummy, you must be so worried :hugs: i thought you were on about the tottenham riots, is that the one or now theres another one? god as though these pregnancies arent worrying enough.. having to deal with riots etc. im sure mike will constantly phone you from work to let you know everythings fine.. xx hoping things change soon ! and london of all places !

AFM, my scan is this evening at 6pm, so its not over yet, im just writing down a list of questions to ask my new obgyn george who specializes in high risk pregnancies and i have a bit of an issue with seeing him at his clinic as our insurance will only cover 80% of the costs as his new clinic is private and not recognized under our insurance .. but he will deliver at the city hospital where they have a whole neonatal team etc. i will then head over to my mums and stay there for the night and dh will pick me up tomorrow., so anxious about todays scan, hoping she is fine in there and has grown.. even if just a little bit. xx

have a great day everyone. FX'D


----------



## Huggles

good luck with your appointment tonight babyhopes :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Fingers crossed Preethi, I am waiting to hear the news. 

Mummy- has the hubs checked in with you? Hope he gets something special from his work from the big wigs for coming today! Yea right. 

Huggles- yay for still being pregnant! If you dont mind me asking, when Jarod was born, what did he pass away from? I know they consider the baby at that point to have a chance in the world, as supposedly 24 weeks is viable. I really like the sounds of 28 weeks better for viability though so I do know that not all babies at 24 are going to be ok. I am glad you've made it over the hump! Now it should go by quicker. 

I woke up thinking about some red velvet cake and the fact that I can cancel my nutritionist appointment this morning so I nibbled on a bit of cake for breakfast:) hehehe. Yes i know, thats taking it a bit far! I will have some eggs or something!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Preethi and Nikki! x

Mike has been in touch a lot today, he called as he got in to let me know that where he is (Blackfriars) there's no sign of looting or damage... but it is the business district, so probably not as big a target as it doesn't have many shops to loot! 

He also got offered a new job today and he's taken it! He's been at the same place for 7 years now and in IT, that's almost unheard of. Anyway, he's very excited and I'm very proud of him! 

Preethi.... good luck for your scan hun! I imagine it must be about now, or already finished! Thinking of you! :flower:

Sarah... I think freezing eggs is a very smart plan! :thumbup:

Nikki... I would have had cake too! :rofl:


----------



## Huggles

NY he died because his lungs were just not developed enough yet to accept oxygen. They were still hard. Another week and it might very well have been a different story.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

NY you look gorgeous! you look like a thin pregnant person, I dont see any extra fat on you! and how cute OH brought the cake home, awwwww

Huggles I am so happy you are where you are and we are with you holding on with hope every week. when is your next apt to check things? how are you feeling emotionally? Im sure theres ups and downs as you remember Jarod at this time :hugs:

mummy yay is the new job something he will enjoy more, or better pay?? 

AFM so Ive decided Im good either way....I'll hopefully either get pregnant by December on IUIs, that way I avoided a large IVF cost which I could spend when Im 40 IF we want another (depends if I have multiples :haha:) or if it doesnt work in January we can start IVF and hopefully get some freezies to use later. I was hoping to get pregnant by the time you all start giving birth, then I wanted to just get pregnant by the end of the year, and now Im imagining going into to the new year...gotta keep realistic.


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: hope it'll happen soon sweetie! :thumbup: 

Nikki def suits pregnancy! :thumbup:

Job is similar to what he's doing now, but it's contracting. So double the pay, with some risk that he needs to constantly ensure that he has another contract lined up! The plan is, if he con contract for a few years before going back into full time employment (if necessary) we can be in a MUCH better financial situation as we'll use the extra money to pay off as much of our mortgage and a loan so that we will be more comfortable. :thumbup: He also is excited about the challenge of setting up his own business etc as a contractor he'll have to! 

so here's a bump pic or two taken today! xx
 



Attached Files:







photo(14).jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









photo(13).jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dew

NY and Mummy: you bumps are so beautiful :hugs: NY, you look so cute and naughty in that bump with cake picture :winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

you look great too mummy....everyone looks so 'tight' and glowing!!

9 years ago I left a full time job, earning great money with full benefits to go freelance. now I earn double I did and dont have annoying bosses to deal with. I often feel you need to take a risk to get ahead, so sounds like a great plan for mike! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! :flower: 

I really do hope it's a move he enjoys... that's the biggest thing! xx


----------



## sherylb

I have gained 5 lbs in the past 3 weeks and am up to 142.6. I guess this is ok since it took me 22 weeks to gain back the weight I lost in first tri? I was at my pre-pregnancy weight finally at nearly 23 weeks.


----------



## flyingduster

Sheryl, I'm sure the weight gain is fine, as bub is starting to really pile on the weight more and more now; basically that's all it's doing now!!!

Love the pics Mummy!!!!!! You look gorgeous!

Preethi, I hope your scan has gone well... :hugs:

Sarah, that sounds like a good plan hun... Keep planning for the future trying and then when you get a BFP you can forget about all the plans!!! heh.


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl - Your weight gain sounds very similar to mine - took long to start and is now suddenly coming on quickly! I think our babies are having quite a growth spurt right about now!

Great bump mummycat!

Sarah - next appointment is at 28 weeks, so in 3 weeks' time. I need to have a Rhogam shot at that appointment (due to being rh neg). i think i'm doing ok emotionally. i definitely get nervous, and occasionally sad (especially on sunday - that was a bit emotional as i was the same gestation then as when my waters broke), but generally i'm actually coping much better emotionally than i thought i would. It's kind of weird though knowing first hand exactly what the baby inside me looks like at this point, having already held one in my arms...

Glad you have a good plan set up for your IUI and ivf - i think it sounds very sensible. HOpefully you won't need to even follow through with it though due to getting a bfp nice and soon! :dust:


----------



## MummyCat

Thank you ladies! 

Thinking of you Preethi :flower:

Your weight gain sounds fine Sheryl! :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Thought I should share this information with you as I remember us discussing it earlier...I called our insurance to inquire about benefit coverage for infertility treatments. I was told that once deductible is met, 80% of the negotiated cost will be covered and up to 8000 per calender year. I am kind of relieved to hear this. Just today I scheduled appointments with 2 fertility clinics in our area on August 24, we'll visit both the clinics, meet with the physician, understand their program and then decide which one out of two, we would like to stick with. When we met my gynec on Aug 5, she said although there is no cause/reason for infertility but it is right for us to go ahead with assistance in getting pregnant. It scares me to think or talk about it and I cried on the 5th after meeting with my gynec. I wish I was younger and could give myself more time to get pregnant natural way.


----------



## Dew

Preethi: hope you can come online from your mom's house to give us an update on your scan. Thinking of you and wishing you well...


----------



## Huggles

dew, glad to hear your insurance will cover fertility treatments so well :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Dew... :hugs: I really hope that once you're involved in the treatments it'll be more exciting for you than sad/scary... I can see the excitement in Sarah's posts when she's updating us on folicles and such and even though it's not a BFP yet, I think there's a feeling of something is happening and that little something is exciting.

I'm hoping that you'll fall pregnant naturally though!! :thumbup: Would be lovely if it happened before all your meetings :D :D


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Thought I should share this information with you as I remember us discussing it earlier...I called our insurance to inquire about benefit coverage for infertility treatments. I was told that once deductible is met, 80% of the negotiated cost will be covered and up to 8000 per calender year. I am kind of relieved to hear this. Just today I scheduled appointments with 2 fertility clinics in our area on August 24, we'll visit both the clinics, meet with the physician, understand their program and then decide which one out of two, we would like to stick with. When we met my gynec on Aug 5, she said although there is no cause/reason for infertility but it is right for us to go ahead with assistance in getting pregnant. It scares me to think or talk about it and I cried on the 5th after meeting with my gynec. I wish I was younger and could give myself more time to get pregnant natural way.

oh thats so greatl! I was hoping he had a good insurance when you said he worked for a large company.

I guess I feel differently about treatments, I want to do everything possible to have my first child and I dont care how it happens. I can always try naturally for my 2nd. It was mine and hubbies decision to leave it so late and now I have to deal with that. You do have some more time than me, but you are wanting to fast forward things a little and thats ok!

having been through treatments I think the scariest part is taking that step to say 'ok I need help', once you are going through it its quite interesting. Nothing has felt too invasive or overly stressful. i might feel differently when doing IVF but Ive talked to some of the girls and they say the IVF drugs are no worse than IUI drugs even though stronger. The egg collection is the only invasive part, but you are under sedation for that.

I used to think that once I was doing treatments it would be much worse to get a bfn or AF, but so far it hasnt been. That might be something you might need to work on as I know the end of the cycles have been rough for you....perhaps try to look at the bigger picture of say 3 or 6 months of treatments rather than hoping it happens first time :hugs:

what a celebration we will have when we get those bfps!


----------



## Dew

Thanks Huggles, Mummy and Sarah! :hugs:

Sarah: Do you have info on IVF success rate among women with unexplained infertility like you and me with all tests normal? Just got thinking if we should directly go for IVF and expect it to work in 1st attempt or try couple of IUIs.


----------



## Dew

One reason out of many that worries me about IUI or IVF is multiple pregnancies. I always wanted 1 baby at a time and a total of 2 kids.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies! 

First, thank you so much for all of you with your nice compliments of my bumpy picture. I felt very naughty with my cake after I took sugars out for over a week! THEN i went to the zoo today and had cotton candy. hahhaha
Mummy- yay for hubbie's new job!! Exciting times! And super cute picture, I love your top. Are you all in maternity clothing or just whatever fits? 

Huggles- I am sorry to hear about Jarod's lungs. I have heard that without steroids when they are really early, their lungs just aren't ready. My doctor told me that after 32 weeks I think it is, they don't need steroids anymore when they suspect preterm labor. Its 32 or 34. Now I forget. Hope we all pass that point. 

Preethi- hugs. thinking about you. 

Sarah-I laughed out loud when you said you could always have "freezies" with your eggs at 40. Love it! Hope it doesn't come to that, but you know that you have no control over it all so I think your attitude is pretty realistic in it all! How much is IVF? If you do IUI for that many cycles, have you paid for almost the same amount as IVF yet? 

Dew- Thats really good insurance coverage for infertility! . ...Just dont go to the doctor who will implant 14 eggs or whatever inside you. Lol. I agree with Sarah- I wouldn't care how I got my children once it is all said and done. I work with an infertility doctor to do those HSG exams and seriously, so many women deal with it. I know a ton of them dont talk about it or let you even know about it as its a very emotional subject. Even young women have to deal with it, so dont feel bad. Sure, you coulda tried earlier, but you didn't for reasons, and now here you are. Its not that you are so old you have no time! I think starting with treatments right away instead of waiting longer is probably the best idea to feel like you've really taken your dreams and tried to make them happen as fully as you can. I also feel guilt a lot of times that I didn't have my 3 children before age 30 like I wanted and now my children will be very far apart. Every situation has a more ideal version of itself! I hope that you get a good BFP before your apointments in a few weeks. If not, then you'll at least be doing every single thing you can do now to get that bfp. That will feel good. No regrets. 

Sorry if I missed anything. Hunny just got home from work and is making me sloppy joe's for dinner. Sounds disgusting maybe, but Im a bit excited. Lol.


----------



## Dew

NY: :hugs: to you! I am so emotional these days that I am loving you guys giving me realistic advice, just what I need to hear right now.

At one of the Fertility clinics, cost for IVF is about $12,000 plus more if you go for additional stuff such as ICSI or freezing eggs (plus about $600 per year to maintain those frozen eggs). IUI info is not their online but Sarah said it is about $500 per cycle. So it will really take a whole lot of IUIs to be equal to one IVF.


----------



## Dew

Mummy: sorry I missed it earlier...congratulations on hubby's new job. Good luck to him and hope he loves it! Also hoping for things to get better in London with increased police force out on streets.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: Do you have info on IVF success rate among women with unexplained infertility like you and me with all tests normal? Just got thinking if we should directly go for IVF and expect it to work in 1st attempt or try couple of IUIs.

I was told the IUI rate was 20% success and IVF about 30%. Doesnt sound that great, but when you think about how people doing IUI/IVF are already having problems and some will never be able have children, so I think thats why the rate is low. I wish they could give the statistics for unexplained infertility, I bet it would be higher.

Multiples is always a risk, I guess you could start off with unmedicated IUIs so there just one egg, and move on from there. With IVF you could have just one embryo put in, but its a lot of money to risk on just one. Seeing as Ive popped out 7 eggs the last 2 months and not been pregnant Im willing to risk multiples.

Im expecting IVF to be about $12,000 as well. I have heard that IUIs are quite a bit more in the US....nearer $1800 :growlmad:

personally I would try a couple of IUIs before IVF, its far less expense and medication going into your body...would be different if you were 40 but you do have time so might as well go slowly. although you will probably be just like me, getting impatient and keep fast forwarding every month :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

Wow I had no idea it was that expensive for IVF!


----------



## nypage1981

Is that price for IVF the package of like 3 tries or something? I had heard of someone doing one where they get a few cycles of it....

I wish Preethi could update... hope everything is ok with her. I will be at work tomorrow but will check after work so if something is updated and I dont respond....its just because im working. Hugs!


----------



## Dew

NY: it is 12,000 for 1 IVF...my gynec mentioned that Massachusetts has very good coverage for infertility. I think she said that first 3 IUIs are completely covered there.


----------



## MummyCat

nypage1981 said:


> Mummy- yay for hubbie's new job!! Exciting times! And super cute picture, I love your top. Are you all in maternity clothing or just whatever fits?

Thank you honey... I have a number of maternity items but also just wears what fits! Though my t-shirts are fast becoming too small! :haha:



Dew said:


> Mummy: sorry I missed it earlier...congratulations on hubby's new job. Good luck to him and hope he loves it! Also hoping for things to get better in London with increased police force out on streets.

Thank you hun! It seems last night was much better on the whole, though more issues broke out round the country! 



nypage1981 said:


> I wish Preethi could update... hope everything is ok with her. I will be at work tomorrow but will check after work so if something is updated and I dont respond....its just because im working. Hugs!

I hope she's okay too! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

https://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/blood-test-can-tell-babys-gender-7-weeks


----------



## sherylb

Goodness I wonder if people would really use that test and terminate just because the gender isn't what they wanted. :(


----------



## Dew

Sheryl, that would be sad, total misuse.


----------



## MummyCat

sherylb said:


> Goodness I wonder if people would really use that test and terminate just because the gender isn't what they wanted. :(

oh definitely... :( 

My hospital wont tell you the sex of the baby... even if you wanted to know! Reason is due to a high muslim population.

They found the desire for first born sons was so large that there were a lot of terminations after the 20 weeks scans (as it's still legal... though I wont get started on how I feel about this!!)

Obviosuly if they were determined to know, they could pay for a scan, but the National Health Service has reduced the termination numbers by not telling the sex at the government hospital.


----------



## sherylb

That's nuts and really sad. :(


----------



## MummyCat

indeed :(


----------



## Dew

It has been really quite here today. Hope everyone is doing well. Wish we heard from Preethi today.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi everyone, just checking in and I see its quiet. Hope everyone is doing well today and staying out of trouble!!

Took Ella to the smurf movie and cried a few times....LOL. Well, not a full on cry but you know, when you tear up. Im pathetic!!

Preethi- thinkin about you hun. Hope baby was a tiny bit bigger at your scan.....


Thats sad about the Muslims choosing to terminate at 20 weeks. Thats so late in the pregnancy, how insane....:( Some people's views are just so different, guess its hard to put myself in that place of thought.


----------



## MummyCat

I should point out... it wont be all Muslims... but enough that they have the 'no telling sex' rule in a number of hospitals in the UK... Bradford and Leeds being two of those areas.

I have a Muslim colleague (at old work) who has two daughters and wouldn't have it any other way! :)

Hope you're all okay!! :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry for being away everyone, i went for my scan but then didnt really comne online, i was at my mums, i did read all the posts but couldnt sit down and type one myself.. 

at the scan, she is weighing only around 1.1kgs.. and her abdomen is 3 weeks behind but her head and limbs are measuring fine so she will be asymmetric when she is born. fluid is still really low but she is not in distress. they have given me time until 29th of august which puts me at 32 weeks, they are aiming to keep her in atleast until 32 weeks.. if she stays in longer, much better.. they dont mind 34 weeks as well as long as she is not in distress, but what they say now is that she is pumping blood to her brain to survive etc and they think that the pumping is going to be difficult for her in the coming weeks due to cramped space and less fluid.. so when they find her in distress, they will plan my section then. they wish to have a planned section and so do i, so that they can give me a shot of steroids the night before and i have to be fasting etc.. i hope its not an emergency section where sometimes they will have to have it done ion half n hour so no time for dh to get scrubbed and come inside with me.. i will hate to have that,. plus i want the steroid shots for the baby.. i dont want to deliver her without the shots.

they want little intervention as possible when she comes out. they dont want to have to use ventilators and CPAP etc.. and what they say is that even though she will be really thin skin and bones like, and really small, atleast the longer she stays in, the better maturity her internal organs have. so thats what they are aiming for. im still VERY obviously upset and sad and want the best for her.. my GD one hour testing in saturday and hopefully i get to meet the neonatologist team on saturday and take a tour round the NICU. and then my next growth scan is on monday at 6pm. 

to me , every passing week at the scans is a next stepping stone. monday i will be 30 weeks and will feel much better than i do now, even though i know that 30 weeks still means she looks and measures that of a 28 weeker or something..

anyway, im just trying to take my mind off it, but it wont work., im getting my c-section plan ready and my bags packed to leave in dh's car.

so thats that for an update. nothing better, nothing new, atleast shes not in distress which is what i care about most because then we can leave her in there.

Mummy, congratulations to Mike on the new job !! you must be excited and he must be really happy too !! all for the better ! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx hope the riots have settled down.. and your bump pic is fabulous xxx

Ny, so glad you dont have GD !! what a nightmare having to go through those tests.. !! and to celebrate with that cake, thought i mentioned before, your dh is so cute bringing you a red velvet to celebrate !! xxx

Huggles, glad your scan went well and your hanging on brilliantly !!

sarah, hope youre doing well.. please update us on yesterdays session..you had your IUI didnt you..? good idea to wait until december but then its upto you.. praying for your miracle through IUI so that you dont have to bear the costs etc for IVF !! xx :hugs: xxxxx

Dew, glad you have an appointment fixed with your FS, and that you are seeking out options, i know it must be hard to accept and want help, but atleast it is a step further to achieving what you want and im praying it gives you some help and answers :hugs: xxxxx

Flying, hope youre doing ok xxx

hope you all are having a much better time than i am for sure and are enjoying your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Babyhopes - i'm glad baby is still ok in there. 1.1kg is actually a great weight for her gestation and is spot on average! Glad her limbs are all measuring the right gestation as well. Fx'd she keeps growing and stays in there nice and long :hugs:

afm - 25 weeks today!!! :happydance:

Happy 26 weeks Sheryl! and all the other ladies changing weeks today as well!


----------



## MummyCat

thank you sweetie... :flower:

well that's good news and sad news all wrapped up together leaving me unsure whether to :yipee: or :cry:

So it's great that some bits are growing perfectly well, hope her abdomen plays some catch up! :hugs: A planned c-section will be a much calmer experience and so I hope you get to the point where little lady is NOT in distress and they decide to set a date after all the required injections... so basically hope you go as far as posisble with the limited fluid you have! 

Take heart sweetie pie... you've done an amazing job keeping it together! :hugs: Your little one has a Mummy and Daddy who love her so much and all the medical attention she could dream of, she's a very lucky baby in some respects. She's doing so well still growing and staying calm for her Mummy! :thumbup: 

BIG BIG :hugs: 

thanks for updating us! We're all very concerned about you! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 25 weeks Huggles... and 26 weeks Sheryl!! :flower:


----------



## Dew

Preethi, nice to hear back from you. I can only imagine your pain :( and pray that baby stays stress free as long as possible and also for you to have planned C section :hugs: hang in there!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi preethi
:hugs::hugs::hugs: glad she is not in distressed and still with her mummy :hugs::hugs::hugs: I feel so much emotion for you when I read your posts, I just cant wait till this is all over for you and you have a beautiful healthy girl in your arms. please keep us updated, and I hope that having prayers coming from all over the world is helping :hugs::hugs::hugs:

hi everyone else, been busy with my mum. just waiting for mondays ultrasound :coffee: my IUI is not till next wednesday preethi (as long as the ultrasound on monday is ok). I think when I say NEXT wednesday you think I mean the next one coming which was yesterday, but I mean not this one, the NEXT one!! confusing huh.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: While talking about IUIs my gynec told me that they inject 2 volumes of sperm. I have never heard of that before and I think your DH also provides his sperm once. I do have heard about 2 injections of sperms per IUI though.

Also, she mentioned that with injectables there is much better chance when compared with Clomid but chances of multiple pregnancies also increase.

My new cycle will start somewhere between 15 and 20th of August and my appointment with FS is on 24th which would definitely be more than CD3 of next cycle. So, when I met my gynec she said most she can do for me is prescribe 50mg Clomid for next cycle (no monitoring) which is to be taken from CD3 onwards. Now I am so confused whether to take it or not...she has already written a prescription and Clomid is ready for pick-up in our nearest pharmacy. What do you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: While talking about IUIs my gynec told me that they inject 2 volumes of sperm. I have never heard of that before and I think your DH also provides his sperm once. I do have heard about 2 injections of sperms per IUI though.
> 
> Also, she mentioned that with injectables there is much better chance when compared with Clomid but chances of multiple pregnancies also increase.
> 
> My new cycle will start somewhere between 15 and 20th of August and my appointment with FS is on 24th which would definitely be more than CD3 of next cycle. So, when I met my gynec she said most she can do for me is prescribe 50mg Clomid for next cycle (no monitoring) which is to be taken from CD3 onwards. Now I am so confused whether to take it or not...she has already written a prescription and Clomid is ready for pick-up in our nearest pharmacy. What do you suggest? Thanks!

do they mean back to back IUIs where they do one insemination one day and another the next day? Im assuming thats what they mean as I dont think theres any point doing 2 at the same time....my vial was small and it had 29 million sperm in there! my clinic hasnt mentioned the back to back, but I may ask if Im not pregnant in a couple of months and would try back to back before IVF (I think it will just be the $325 IUI cost x 2). I quite like the idea of having sperm up there the day before my ovulation as sometimes I wonder if its too close when they do IUI the day they expect O.

as for injectables Ive heard they are 'better' but not sure why....is it that because more people ovulate when on injectables, or do they actually make the egg better? I will have to ask my clinic, as Im responding really well to clomid with my follicles so I wonder if theres any point trying the injectables. although if my lining keeps getting thinner they will probably switch...it was 10mm first month and 8.5 second, we will see this month (they want over 7mm).

as for clomid, I would say go for it and take it for this next cycle, might as well have a little boost rather than nothing, it might be all you need! at 50mg I doubt you would have too many follicles and with intercourse its a low risk anyway. although perhaps you should call and mention to the FS office, incase they dont want you on anything when you go??


----------



## Huggles

Bump pics:

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/bumpprogression21-25.jpg


----------



## Dew

Thanks so much Sarah! I'll better call my future FS and ask them if they would prefer for me to be on Clomid or not. I too do not know why injectibles work better than Clomd. I think they may have a more direct role in ovulation when compared with Clomid. 

My gynec used the term 2 volumes for IUI injection. Don't know what she really meant by that but as you mentioned 2 injections on 2 different days is what I have read about online.


----------



## Dew

Huggles: I see a big difference between 23 and 25 week bump pics. Congrats! I am very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, one more question, how long do you lay in bed after IUI in the hospital?

Theoretically, 2 injections at a gap of 24-30 hours sound better and second should be at least 50% off :amartass:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, one more question, how long do you lay in bed after IUI in the hospital?
> 
> Theoretically, 2 injections at a gap of 24-30 hours sound better and second should be at least 50% off :amartass:

they didnt have me lie down at all! Ive heard of people lying down, but my nurse said it wasnt needed. I didnt have anything fall out either!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Bump pics:
> 
> https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/bumpprogression21-25.jpg

lovely bump huggles! :cloud9:


----------



## flyingduster

I'm doing a fly-by post here, I've had a quick read but haven't had time to catch up properly yet! Preethi, I'm glad she's still ok in there though, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: !!!!


I'm off to get my GTT (glucose tolerance test) done, I've been fasting overnight and the lab opens in 10 mins (it's only 5 mins down the road) so I'm about to head out the door to get that done (it's a 2 hour wait until I can eat still though!) but then I'm going to head straight on the road to the NZ national grooming competition; 5 hours drive away. I won't be back home and online until monday night or tuesday to catch up with you guys, so everyone keep well, and I'll update with the results of the glucose test when I get back too! FX it's clear!


oh, and I'm down to the single-digit countdown now; only 9 weeks to go! eep!


----------



## Dew

Flying: good luck with GT test and have fun at grooming competition. Drive safe.


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> oh, and I'm down to the single-digit countdown now; only 9 weeks to go! eep!

omg flying!!! thats gone so quick! I probably wont be pregnant by the time you give birth, this month is my 12 official month of TTCing (I started tracking my ovulation and periods etc in Sept 2010). but its gonna happen any month now!! wow I cant believe soon we will be seeing baby photos soon, whats everyone elses EDD?


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 31 weeks Flying! 

Hope you survived your GTT... I had mine yesterday and not eating for 17 hours was a little tough! :hugs:

29th October here Sarah! 

PS... it wont be long now for you or Dew... it's GOING to happen soon! I will want to follow your pregnancy journals! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Huggles... I know I've mentioned in your journal... but fab bumpage! :thumbup: Little man is growing nicely in there! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi im glad she is still not in distress and still in your belly! Sounds pretty positive that they assume she will go at least until 32 weeks, I bet you will until 34 weeks. Im so happy! Keep drinking fluids to sustain the amount of fluid you have at least. What is the reason for her abdomen being out of line from the rest of her body? 

Dew- So, does it mean that this next cycle, you will not be doing IUI, right? THen, the next one will you be? Will be pretty cool with 2 ladies in here doing the IUI stuff! How exciting to hear about the different stories and you two will have lots to compare about! I think they should have a contraption that keeps you hanging upside down for 10 minutes after the IUI...right? Lol. Kidding. But not like we all haven't tried that after BDing.... 

Sarah- Hope the ultrasound monday is all clear for your 2nd round of IUI! Lets keep fingers crossed you do so well with it all over again and that your body knows what its all about this time around and does what it is supposed to do! Does the rest of your family come visit soon? 

Good luck at the test Flying! Dont barf, its aweful! 

Huggles- great progression pics! I wish I'd have done similar, im just not organized enough for it all! You've def grown.

I only have 9 weeks also! Wooooo hooooo. Although, I secretly hope its like 7 or 8 weeks but dont wanna jinx anything into coming earlier than that. Bought some more cute things for my baby today. Its so fun stocking up, but sometimes wonder if im stocking up on wrong things/too many / not enough of stuff. Im horrible at this! No idea what a baby needs. 

Got my last 4D ultrasound saturday. So excited to see if the cheeks are chubby. I love chubby cheeks!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 31 weeks Flying! and enjoy the dog show!

Enjoy your scan tomorrow ny - look forward to pics!


----------



## Huggles

oh, and my EDD is 24 Nov (although i think baby will come sometime between 3-11 Nov as i think that's when my stitch comes out).


----------



## babyhopes2323

CRAP !!! i typed a huge response and it just got deleted !!! :grr:

huggles,m great bump pic, can definetely see the progression. xxx

Mummy, lottie looks so cute in your profile pic xxxxxxx

Flying, omg only 9 weeks.. so close.. xxx

Ny, her abdomen is measuring smaller because she is forsaking her abdomen in that little space and pumping blood to her brain and heart because she knows that her abdomen isnt important now and is sustaining her vital organs instead. its amazing how god creates us and that a tiny baby knows what to do to survive inside the womb.. im hoping i make it to 34 weeks as well.. i have my GTT tomorrow and my growth scan on monday .. fx'd praying all goes well. xxx

Sarah, i know i keep confusing the dates !! doh.. i guess im so excited for you, i just cant wait.. xxxxxxxxxxxxx praying for you and dew, i so want to follow your pregnancy journals !!!!

hope all of you are doing well.. enjoy your weekend !!! xx


----------



## Dew

Yes NY, my first appointment with FS will be around CD5-8 and even though we have already done majority of tests, the new clinic might want to either repeat or get some new tests done so this next cycle will probably be _preparation_ for the BIG cycle after that, I wonder what's gonna happen, there is plenty of uncertainty in life :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Preethi! :flower:

I hope you lovely ladies have a good weekend! We're off to the seaside! Sadly not for a relaxing holiday... we're hoping to get to the beach a couple times but most of the time will be spent seeing Mike's Grandad who's just found out he has a form of cancer... we're not sure how critical it is right now as they found another tumour that's still to be tested. Though it's a bit of a road trip.... 6 hours roughly from us to Cornwall and it's very beautiful down there! 

I'll take some pics and once we're back will put a link up to them! 

Preethi I'll be thinking of you this weekend hun! :hugs:

Hope everyone has a great weekend! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dew

Mummy: so sorry to hear about Mike's granddad's cancer...I hope it is at an early stage and can be removed surgically or treated through chemotherapy...sending prayers to him. Enjoy the drive if possible and take breaks too...6 hours is a long journey for 29 week pregnancy...take care :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Dew, there is still reasonable hope that is the case... but I think more than anything they just need some family support!

Yeah we'll be doing lots of breaks! Have to with a toddler too! :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Mummy: I forgot about her :) she is so cute...lovely avatar pic!

Sarah: Here is some info I found today...

*Clomiphene citrate (Clomid, Serophene)*. This drug is taken orally and stimulates ovulation in women who have polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS) or other ovulatory disorders. It causes the pituitary gland to release more FSH and LH, which stimulate the growth of an ovarian follicle containing an egg.
*Human menopausal gonadotropin (Repronex, Menopur)*. This injected medication is for women who don't ovulate on their own due to the failure of the pituitary gland to stimulate ovulation. Unlike clomiphene, which stimulates the pituitary gland, human menopausal gonadotropin (hMG) and other gonadotropins directly stimulate the ovaries. This drug contains both FSH and LH.


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy sorry to hear about mikes family member, hope its treatable and have a lovely visits....my dad grew up in devon, its so nice down that way.

dew thanks for the info :thumbup:

afm cleaning the house for my visitors tomorrow, so much to do! have had a proper spring cleaning and about to drop off 8 bags of clothes to the charity shop...old stuff, things I will never wear, things that are too small :cry::haha:

my sisters dog was put down today, she was older but still sad. my other sisters kids are the ones coming tomorrow and Im not sure if they will tell them, dont want to ruin the holiday for my 12 year old, she looovveees dogs. She will have a great time with my 3 though.

probably wont be on here again over the weekend, but will report back on monday with my follicle results!! have a lovely weekend everyone, hope all babies stay safe and healthy :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Mummy, sorry to hear about mikes grandad, like dew said, i hope its still really early and that there is a way through.. :flower: enjoy your ride to cornwall, ive never been but know that its really beautiful xx

if dh wants to settle in the uk, he defo wants to be down south what with the nice weather and that, maybe close to the port.. southampton so its easier to travel etc. x lets see. x

Dew, they may well want some tests again if its a different clinic youre right.. most places will want to redo tests if its not done from their clinic etc, but im hoping that this works out well for you xxx there is a lot of uncertainty in life like you say, even i dont know whats next with my situation, everyday is a passing gift.. praying for you and sarah.. to update this thread soon with some good BFP news ! x


----------



## Dew

Thanks Preethi! :hugs: It is so nice of you to think about all of us when you yourself are going through such a difficult time of life. I don't know how I would have been if I were in your situation but I guess we get strength to face difficulties as and when they appear even if we are not prepared for them. I wish you lots of luck and hopefully you'll have a healthy baby in a month or so. I wonder how your mom is dealing with all this. She must be hurt too. Hope she is giving you all the strength and support you need from her. :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: sorry about the dog :( Have fun on the weekend with family and good luck with IUI on Monday. 

Have a great weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, my mum is finding it tough, i guess we are dealing ok with it right now, but the true test would be when we actually get to the hospital for the section and then the NICU.

today, i had my GTT, and it wasnt all that bad.. we then went to visit the hospital where i will be having my section and the best part is, after the section, you have your four day stay and they then book you unofficially as a lodger into a private room with bed, toilet etc on the same floor as the NICU and you can actually stay/sleep there for as long as you want, 24/7 even upto the day baby is discharged, all covered by insurance which i think is brilliant as its hectic to drive to and from the house everyday and most parents feel uncomfortable going home and leaving their kids in NICU not knowing whats going on. 

sorry about the dog sarah , its tough when an animal is put down, my mum has a dog and we love him, so i can understand how it must feel but watching it suffer must be worse. x

have a lovely weekend everyone. x


----------



## Huggles

That's great that they have that lodging facility and it's fully covered by insurance!


----------



## nypage1981

Wow preethi that is really great. We don't have anything like that here and have to leave our babies while we go home. That would be so awful. Will dh stay with you? 

Sarah poor doggie! I hate that and need to stop buying animals because I can't imagine the day we have to put them down or something. Hope you have fun with the family. 

Dew just think of it as one cycle to rest I suppose. Good thing yours aren't super long!


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi thats wonderful news! I dont think they have that kind of thing here in canada either. 

NY I have 3 dogs and the one is older and I dread the day its her time to go. We put my cat down last year and that was bad enough, a dog would be even worse. but the joy they bring far outweighs it, so thats why we keep having pets :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, dh has only two weeks or less left of his yearly holiday, so he will initially take one week off or so whilst i have my operation and for the baby etc, and then he will go back to work, but come to the hospital in the evening after work.. he hates hospitals and cant possibly sleep on the small couch they provide , i will be having the bed, so i dont think he will be staying over, ive asked him to stay the first night after my section but i think my mum will be keeping me company during the day time and he will come in the evenings, and ill probably be alone at night or with my mum or i might just go home and come in the morning myself, but the bed is there for whenever i want it. so thats great. x

whats everyone doing tonight? we are cooking a vegetable lasagna with courgettes, eggplant, spinach, mushroom, red and white sauce and top baked with parmesan cheese.. basically dh is cooking, ive never ,made lasgana ever. lol and hes doing a surprise chocolate dessert. looking forward to dinner in as couple of hours !


----------



## Dew

Sorry I am going to rant :cry:

My temps are going down and AF should be here in 2-3 days so I woke up all depressed. Both DH and I overslept and I woke up with tears in my eyes, usually I don't let DH notice it but he noticed today so we talked and talked and I shed plenty of tears. We are both so sad :cry:


----------



## Dew

Preethi: I am proud of you, just hang in there girl :hugs: good news about accommodation :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew:hugs: im so sorry about how your day started, i can completely understand how frustrated you might feel and its ok to cry, we are all here for you, rant away as much as you want.. dont keep it in,,, its ok to talk to your dh about it and let it all out..im sincerely praying that your bfp comes soon.. and that your FS appointments bring you some answers :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

big big hugs dew :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew, I am glad your husband is there for you. We are all human, and need to let others in while we are at our saddest time. It wont make it any more real (because it already is real) if you cry about it. I know that with our MC and TTC for over a year, I felt like OH didn't really want to talk about the sadness and I figured it made it too real for him. We struggled with communication a bit and it wasn't until I became really open with my wants, fears, and feelings that we really teamed up and took the challenge together. He began researching and taking things to help also, so I didnt feel so alone in the process, and he didn't either. You need to shed tears to each other. It is actually healthy. I know yours is fully on board though, as we've been able to tell by the things you have said. Its just nice to mourn together once in a while. I Hope your fertility appointments bring you good luck this cycle before you start the treatments. Stupid AF. Guess you can at least get the sad out now before she gets here and just eat lots of chocolate and read a book in 2 days when she shows up.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi, just wanted to update, we got to meet the neonatologist today, and he was very nice, we are very comfortable with him, and we got to see the NICU unit as well, it was sad to see that 8 out of 12 beds were full of babies,.. one was only 900 gm, we didnt get to go inside, but had a look from the outside.. 

this evening at 5:30 , i have my growth scan, so thats in three hours.. i will be going to stay at mums after that for two days, so will try to update from there.. hope youre all doing well. x


----------



## Huggles

Happy 30 weeks babyhopes! :happydance:

Glad the meeting with the neonatologist went well. Good luck with your growthscan this evening!


----------



## sherylb

DH never got a call for a final interview with that school he went thru 3 interviews with. He has an interview tomorrow for a job at a plant his brother works at. All I can do is try to be optimistic and pray pray pray that he gets it because we desperately need this to work out. It's been 6 months at the end of this month since he worked last and although I am glad he is finally finished with his last few classes of school the cost of them hit us really hard financially. 

I hope your baby has grown bunches this week Preethi.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

dew :hugs::hugs::hugs: your FS apt is this week isnt it? hopefully that will give you a little boost that things may move on a bit quicker :hugs:

preethi glad you had a good apt and good luck with the measurement one, hope you can come on and update. 

I just got back from my bloods and ultrasound, I only have 1 follicle measuring 20mm, and another thats only 13 but may grow by the time I ovulate. The cyst is also still there and she said that could be why I didnt respond much this month?

So I have to do the LH sticks tuesday and wednesday, and if I detect a surge I have to phone them for instructions. If not I go back on Thursday and they do another ultrasound and then I guess they will then give me the trigger and schedule my IUI ...so it might be friday or saturday. Its annoying though as hubby cannot give the sample on friday as he has an early meeting, so if it ends up being that day then we may have to skip this month. 

Im not too fussed about this month anyway being the may birthdate, so its fine if we dont do IUI. I just want to make sure that this cyst thing is not an issue, I do feel a little rushed at the apts and they dont give me too much info, like will it just go away on its own?. I just phoned to leave a message to ask about hubby abstaining ....we BD'd on saturday then planning to absain as I thought I would have my IUI on weds, but now its all in the air I dont know what we do, as I dont want old sperm! its all so confusing :dohh: 

when you do the IUI cycles you dont really get to BD much so you rely on the one IUI doing the trick. If we do have to cancel the IUI then it will be hard but hubby and I will have to try and sneak a BD in one night. Hubby felt a lot of pressure on saturday as mum was in the house so we couldnt go at it like we normally do!!


----------



## Huggles

sheryl i'm really sorry to hear about your hubby's job situation. Fx'd he gets the job at his brother's plant.

Sarah - i hope you get some answers soon. I personally woulnd't recommend going for more than 2 night's without dtd, but that's just me. And if it turns out that the IUI must be on Friday then I would recommend dtd on thurs and then fri night - that way you are covered naturally even if you have to cancel the IUI.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I guess that will tell you something if you can't do it this cycle , just wasn't meant to be! So, do they say the cyst will go away on its own? Sucks to have a cyst that may interfere with things after you had that stupid polyp. I do hope that you have surges on the LH strips so it can all work out this cycle, but if not, then at least you wont have any guilt about being due in May. But if it does, yay!!! I was hoping it would be your bfp cycle since its the one that isn't totally "perfect" with the due date.....seems like life is funny that way. 

Preethi- im anxious to hear about your scan. I hope its good or at least not worse. Thinking of you.
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_28.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, apparently one pic randomly sent through, I was tring to load my 4d pics and none would work....except that one? I will do more later.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sheryl i'm really sorry to hear about your hubby's job situation. Fx'd he gets the job at his brother's plant.
> 
> Sarah - i hope you get some answers soon. I personally woulnd't recommend going for more than 2 night's without dtd, but that's just me. And if it turns out that the IUI must be on Friday then I would recommend dtd on thurs and then fri night - that way you are covered naturally even if you have to cancel the IUI.

thanks huggles, but the problem is that the clinic wants you to abstain for 3 days for the IUI, so thats where it gets complicated :dohh::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

omg NY love that pic!!! truly amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Dew

Thanks ladies! hope you all are doing well :hugs: 

So, I am expecting AF tomorrow. Feeling down but keeping relatively calm. Sarah, FS appointment is on the 24th (next week/next wednesday). After a lot of thinking, I have decided not to take clomid this cycle. I do ovulate naturally and would like FS to do tests on me (if any) in an '_un-medicated as it has naturally been so far_' form in order to hopefully understand our situation better. Also, I do not want to take risk of thinning my lining or inducing cyst formation. Sorry if I sound unknowledgeable because I really am in this respect. I feel guilty on accepting that I always thought miscarriage, infertility issues, IUI, IVF are not for me and I don't belong to group that discuss these issues :nope: Well, now I really don't know what future holds for me but I very much want to have two healthy babies.

Sheryl, sorry about DH's job situation. You have been optimistic for so long and I am sure things will work out soon for you two. Best wishes :hugs:

Preethi, glad that you like your neonatologist. Good luck with scan...will wait to read an update from you. :hugs:

NY, how was the scan? Did you enjoy seeing the baby? share your experience!! :)

Huggles, glad baby is happy inside of you :happydance:

Sarah, good luck! hoping for the best for you my friend :hugs:

Haven't heard from NDH in a while. Hope she is doing well too.

Take care you all :flower:


----------



## Huggles

omg ny - that scan pic is GORGEOUS!

Dew - thinking of you and sending hugs your way :hugs:

AFM - i had a bit of a dodgy tummy the last two days, so wasn't feeling great. But thankfully it seems to be on the mend now. Not sure if it was something i ate or a bug, just glad it's feeling better again.


----------



## Huggles

eek, just sent off the booking forms and paid the deposit for my hypnobirthing classes! They start in 2 weeks! I'm so nervous now but super excited.

I had booked and paid the deposit for them last time, and then everything went wrong just weeks before they started. So i contacted the lady months ago already and said i was very keen to do it this time but was scared to book and pay before 26 weeks. But the classes start at 28 weeks. She was super nice and really understanding, so said she'd keep me a spot but i can wait until i'm ready before i officially book and pay.
Apparently the course i'm doing is already fully booked, but she had kept me a spot so that's good. So now i've taken teh plunge and gone for it! Big big step for me.

OMG, and just realised today is the 100 day countdown!!!


----------



## Dew

Huggles: Hope you are feeling better now :hugs: Wow! I can totally understand how cautiously excited you must be for the hynobirthing class. 100 days countdown sounds awesome and needs some celebration :flower: :happydance: I will let the usual party hosts to do the honor :)


----------



## nypage1981

huggles- good job booking the class. Dont feel scared, be excited that you made it far enough to book it! 

Dew- hugs, and well wishes for you today as your stupid AF comes and bothers you once again. Hope its short and your FS gives some answers. I am the type who wants answers for unexplained stuff, so infertility sure is hard to handle since most of the time there is no explanation. Can't wait to hear next week what they had to say. 

My scan was so neat. Mainly because we remember 6 weeks ago, and to SEE the progress is just amazing. He no longer moves with very much space in there, and his face is filled out a lot more! At one point the tech took that ultrasound probe and kinda shook on my tummy to try to move his butt and legs out from his face, well, it shook his boy parts so seeing that on screen was funny. He did that in 2D, but when he went to 4D after that, my little guy put his hand in front of his face and flicked us off. Im sure he didn't mean to do such a thing to mommy and daddy, silly baby! I will upload pics later.

Sarah- I would call the clinic and get the instructions on when to BD! Seems like something you don't want to mess up when you are paying for IUI. 

Any pregnant ladies want to share what name they've chosen? I am still debating and have a hard time deciding on a name but need to get that done soon!


----------



## Huggles

lol, must have been so funny watching his boy bits jiggle like that!
I'm getting excited for our 4D scan in 3.5 weeks' time.

We're also undecided on names. We kind of have a first name. And most of the time agree on a second name (after weeks of not having one!). But now dh is worried it's all too long (the second name we've chosen is rather long and our surname is 10 letters long). So not 100% sure anymroe. Not sure if i want to share it yet though cos we're pretty set on keeping it a surprise untila fter the birth.


----------



## nypage1981

I will prbably keep mine a surprise only because I dont know until the birth! Hahah. I've already told family and friends my ideas though so its not much of a surprise. 

You will LOVE your scan. They're addicting so when you leave you really really want to see your baby some more:) I watched the video when I got home on both times that we had one done. Just gotta wait 8 weeks to really see my little man now! 

Happy 100 days to go!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! just popping on before I leave for a day in toronto with my family....going over to the islands on the ferry and up the CN tower so will be fun.

dew I think thats a good plan, incase they want to do some tests. I think you will feel more optimistic once you get going....I remember when the FS suggested clomid I felt a little down thinking wow it has come to that, and I thought no Im going to try naturally for 3 more months as I just wasnt ready. Well I had the 1 unsuccessful month and that was enough, I went for it! it will be a natural progression, and Im hoping things work quickly for you! I suppose I always had in my head we would probably need fertility help as I knew we were leaving it so late....but it was the risk we took as we were building our careers and I didnt want hubby to feel too young (he is turning 30 this year....at last!!!)

huggles WOW so you will be in double digits tomorrow then? what a milestone, you should be very proud of yourself and Im sure that little angel beside you is proud too :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi I thought of you when reading the english news today....this 'celebrity' had a baby 10 weeks early and he is doing well. (I use celebrity very loosely, she is not really famous for anything!!)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...eleased-hospital-hes-born-10-weeks-early.html


----------



## nypage1981

Lol sarah its funny how for us, its opposite. During our 2 years of TTC, it wasn't my age (turned 30 this year), that stressed me out, it was OH's who turned 35 this year. I was just afraid of him getting older and older and no babies! Even though its us women who have the issues after certain age, not them!


----------



## Dew

Honestly speaking I never understood 2d scans and never could appreciate 4d scans as I felt baby looks like an alien in 4d (sorry:nope:) but now when I hear NY talk about all those cute things she saw on her scans, I think I am gradually warming to the idea of 4d baby scans. 

Huggles: good luck with yours!


----------



## Dew

Sarah: lol @ _at last_ (he is turning 30 this year....at last!!!)

Thanks for your support and have a great day with family!


----------



## nypage1981

Dew I used to really think- Stupid, 4D scans are weird! But yes, I took the plunge for this pregnancy and really glad I did. I dont think it gave away any surprises, as you really dont know exactly what they look like still, and he looked much less alien than I expected. Just seeing them "live" in there and do the things he is doing each day warmed my heart so much. Its watching them before they are out, and Idk, can't really explain that but it felt really special I guess. 

it was BNB that made me want one- with my daughter 7 years ago, i had NO idea they existed and feel bad that I didnt do one....but technology just wasnt that popular for those I guess.


----------



## Dew

NY: I was seriously blown away by your first 4-d scan pictures and description of your scan video. I told DH all about it and wanted to be pregnant more than ever so we can experience the same too. I can only imagine how ecstatic you both must feel during the scan. Did you bring your daughter along?


----------



## Huggles

We weren't going to have a 4D scan last time - i kind of thought it was a waste of money because to me the babies never look the same on the scan as they do when born (although my cousin swears her kids looked exactly the same as the scan - i never agreed). But then the lady that did our FA scan happened to be the same lady that does the 4D scans, so she kept switching between 2D and 4D and that was nice. But we still weren't going to pay for a later one - that was at about 22 weeks (last time). But it was nice to have, but not something i would have spent extra money having done.

So this time we again weren't going to have one done. I get normal 2D scans every 3-4 weeks anyway so didn't see the point. The people we went to for the FA scan were a specialist clinic, so didn't switch to 4D at all. So didn't get that one like last time. So haven't seen him in 4D yet. And then i started seeing pics and videos on BnB of people having them done, and my friend went as she got a free with one her hospital booking in (different hospital network to where i'm going), and i started reconsidering my idea. But still didn't fancy spending the money. Then there was a half price special on groupon and it was like a sign. So we bought it! And now i'm really looking forward to it. Booked it for 29+2 because i'm really hoping that by then he's filling out and looks nice and chubby LoL


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, thanks for the link, i do know who danielle lloyd and most of the uk celebs are xxx it is very encouraging xx:kiss:
enjoy time with your family... and fx'd for you xxxxxxxx

dew, fx'd the 24th brings you answers xxx:hugs:

Ny, really cute pic !! xx

huggles, happy 100 days.. how exciting it must be for you xxxx

afm, had ,my scan but it wasnt a growth scan, just a doppler scan to check the blood flow from baby to brain and baby to placenta, all looked good, growth scans are done every two weeks and doppler scans to check blood flow every week.

i had a massive scare today absolutely no movements except for one and had to go in to get checked.. my lovely doctor, got a call from the nurses about my ctg, and even though it was normal, he came into the hospital at 10:30 at night even though he dosent work in that hospital, and did a scan for me and said dont ever feel stupid for coming in, your case is so high risk that even if you come in twice a day, we would have to check you.. and he looked at baby, she looked fine etc, but he said lets draw the line at 32 weeks, i will speak to your other doctor about it as well, seems like september 1st or 2nd - 32weeks + 4 or + 5 seems reasonable to have a caesarean as its better to get a small baby out than leave a small baby in and deliver when its distressed,. i was shocked at hearing this because that is only 2 weeks and two days away !!! i cant believe he says i might have to have my baby in two weeks and two days or so.. he also asked me to come in on thursday for a complimentary visit and scan to see how baby is doing as with my levels of fluid and size of baby etc, he wants to keep constant tabs on me, and basically i have two doctors working on me because my ob gyn is leaving the hospital i was seeing him at , and joining this clinic with another high risk doctor and they are running this business, but will deliver their patients at a different hospital. my ob gyn is contractually bound to his old hospital until the 31st of august and so wont be able to operate on me until then, but if i need the surgery on the 30th or before then it will be his new partner who would be operating on me so both are working together on my case.. its all come as a shock now to know that i will mostly be having my baby at 32 weeks which is anywhere from the 29th of august - 2nd of september.. im not sure when,. but will let you all know when i get a fixed date.,. im scared, anxious and worried that my journey being pregnant ends so soon and that baby is going to be 8 weeks early..im worried for her, but it might be better for her out of my womb if shes not growing inside, i dont know.. i will get to know more details soon, but for now, this is whats happening.. and i dont have a c-section date yet, but most likely theyre looking at 32 weeks. i dont know what to feel.. xxx


----------



## Dew

Preethi: I understand your anxiety but that doctor sounds really nice to me and he must know what he is talking about. I hope next 2 weeks go smooth and give you and DH enough time to prepare for your C-section. More than anything else, I wish and pray for your good health and pray so much that baby even if born smaller, is taken care of nicely and catches up on all aspects in the neonatal intensive care :hugs: :hugs: Stay calm please!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hi Dew- No, my daughter didn't come to any scans with us...i should have brought her but she wasn' really interested and she is interested in a lot of aspects of this pregnancy, so maybe they just make her uncomfortable and I don't want to push anything that will make her think poorly of this pregnancy and the baby. 

Preethi- wow, 2 weeks! That must be a crazy feeling to know its coming so soon now. Do they say how much they think she will weigh when born at that time? Would you be having a 4, 5 lb baby do you think? I hope it goes well for 2 weeks and you guys get all prepared for this adventure that is coming to you early! It will all be fine im sure. Does this mean she needs to be in the hospital for 8 weeks, or could it be less?


----------



## nypage1981

Double post, I finally got a few pics to upload. Not sure, maybe BNB just does'nt like my computer or something but I have a tough time!

Third pic is the one when my sweet little boy flicked us off. Lol. It is of his hands in front of face and takes a second to figure out what you are looking at.
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_25.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7









IMAGES_17.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









IMAGES_13.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









IMAGES_48.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dew

Oh wow! Cute pictures NY. So, is the baby sleeping or do they keep their eyes closed inside the tummy? and is that his little hand on left eye in 2nd picture? :) I can't make anything out in the third pic.


----------



## nypage1981

In the second picture its his FOOT. His legs and feet and hands are all smushed up by his face, poor guy has no room! I am pretty sure they do not open their eyes until out of the womb, and even a few hours after birth. But they can see light changes already inside the womb! So no, he wasnt sleeping but eyes closed. The third pic is his hands up in front of his face, and the one nearest us has middle finger up. We like to call some of the pics "cheese queso dip". But, if you had seen these a lot, you'd be really good at picking out the middle finger sticking up at us in that pic!


----------



## sherylb

My baby gaga Facebook update said this week baby can open their eyes finally. They were previously fused shut. Though I did read on someone elses' 30+ week thing that they were keeping their eyes open more or something of that nature.


----------



## Dew

Now that you told me I can see complete hand and the middle finger in third pic :)

About eyes, Sheryl has a different view so I will google and try to find out :)


----------



## sherylb

https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/calendar/week26#momtxt Here is my baby gaga link.


----------



## Dew

Yup, I read that eyelids develops between 18-20 weeks and baby can open them too but we still don't know if they prefer to keep them open or closed. NY's baby seems to have his eyes closed at the time of scan :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew thanks it's difficult not to worry and feel anxious but I'm hoping for he best for her xxx

Nyp, you must be dreaming 4lb 5pm she's only weighing 1049gm now and I don't think she will be 5lb that's an achievement! Xx

Yes she will have to be in probably until her due date and everythig depends on her health....

Very cute scan pics by, he's already a stunner !!!


----------



## Huggles

awesome pics ny!

re eyes - I think they CAN open them from sometime in the 20 weeks (i think around 26 weeks) but i think generally they prefer to keep them shut. So they are usually shut during scan, but it is possible for them to open them if that makes sense.

Babyhopes - I'm really glad those doctors are so wonderful and caring and are keeping such a close eye on you. I can imagine how scared you must be knowing that your baby will most likely be born in 2 weeks. Just remember that by 32 weeks they really do stand a really great chance of surviving and not only that, but of having no long-term problems as a result. My friend's baby was born by emergency c-section last year at 31+3 due to severe pre-eclampsia. She stayed in nicu for about 6 weeks. She is absolutely fine. The rate of complications due to preterm birth drops dramatically after 32 weeks, so I reckon that's why they're using that as the milestone. If she is struggling inside then it might very well be safer and better for her to get her out. I'm sure she will do great in the nicu and she will be home with you in just a couple of weeks. I'm glad they have a plan though. It is really a scary time for you, but i'm really glad there is a plan and that it won't be left until it's an emergency. Planned sections are always better than emergency ones. We will all be thinking of you and sending loads of positive thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

ThAnks giggles , that really does make me feel better, it's just the shock of knowing ivd got two weeks you know ! Xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sorry huggles misspelt typing from my mums Iphone


----------



## Huggles

lol, no worries - giggles works just as well!

Not sure if you're at a point where you want to read about premies or not, but that friend i mentioned kept a blog from when his daughter was born. You can view it here if you like and see her progress right from the day of the section. The first post is on the bottom of that page and then the newer posts above it. The only "weird" thing with the baby was that she had an umbilical hernia, but don't get freaked out by that or the pics of it, she is now about 10 months old and it is almost completely gone and looks very almost normal. Will probalby be gone completely by the time she's one.


----------



## Huggles

You can also check out Calypso's journal here on bnb - she gave birth 2 weeks ago at 33+2. Her daughter is still in nicu, but should be coming home really soon.

If you give birth at 32+4 ish then you'll be somwhere between the two of them.

But both are very positive stories.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Huggles, i am everyday in the preemie section of Bnb and am well into it, even though i dont post, i read everyday, so thanks for the link, it does make me feel much better.,. ill read on calypso's as well :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Huggles, im really interested in reading about jessica but i cant seem to figure out how to get to the first post.. could you please direct me to the first post like when she delivered and fromj her first week in nicu, maybe you could post me the link to the first page please? thanks a lot for sending me the link


----------



## babyhopes2323

figured it out huggles !! xxx


----------



## Huggles

Glad you figured it out :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Well then! About the eyes, I thought they were like kittens, didn't open for a couple hours after birth. I am glad he didn't have them open during the scan, for some reason that seems like it would be weird! ha. 

Preethi- I just thought of something- have you bought smaller clothing now for premies for the baby? I know with normal shopping, newborn is usually bought, so you may need some other things now! Just think, when she is out, she will be thriving and you know that she won't be fighting for room to let her brain and abdomen and everything else grow.


----------



## babyhopes2323

her brain ? not too sure what you mean by that, but abdomen is understandable, although we wont be buying any more baby stuff until she is ready to come home, i can always pop out closer to her release date and get the stuff i need.. somehow now i dont feel comfortable buying anything, we want to know she is healthy and ok and safe to come home and then we may feel better buying her preemie clothes.. in NICU, theyre always bare chested and just wear nappies.. so she dosent need clothes then.. as for home, i can always buy some closer to time as mentioned xx


----------



## sherylb

When I was reading about the eyes yesterday I saw someone posted at their 23 week scan the baby's eyes were open and blinking. That must have been awesome to see.

https://www.babycenter.com/400_when-are-the-babys-eyes-supposed-to-open-in-the-womb_3005630_369.bc


----------



## Dew

Here's a good one...

https://www.webmd.com/baby/slideshow-fetal-development


----------



## Dew

I am so mad now, AF didn't come yesterday and I doubt if it is coming today...all signs indicate it is lurking around, temps dropped today but not enough and I have been noticing brownish CM (once every evening) for past 3 days and some today morning too. I hate it when it's late....makes me lose my patience. Such a *itch!!


----------



## Huggles

hope she stops messing you around soon dew :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh dew thats just the worst! you just want her to come if shes coming and get on with a new cycle. and then theres always that thought of people who have late breakthrough/implantation bleeding. have you been testing at all this cycle or dont you bother anymore?

preethi Im often thinking about you and hoping everything goes well :hugs:

I dropped off my family at a large amusement park this morning and picking them up tonight, so have time to catch up on work etc. So I didnt get an LH surge yesterday or today so will be going in tomorrow for the ultrasound and bloods...will see if my smaller follicle grew, if not I just have 1. then we will see if IUI is friday or saturday....if its friday we will have to skip or I was going to ask them can we just do the IUI tomorrow, surely thats ok as the sperm can live for days. but the trouble is they left a message about abstaining....she said they like to have 2-4 days of abstaining for the sample...so now Im annoyed as I didnt check the messages last night as we didnt get home till midnight and so now I have to get hubby to release or BD asap. But now I cant ask them to do the IUI tomorrow as thats not enough abstaining so at this point our only option is Saturday IUI :dohh: hope you followed that! 

basically if Id gotten the message last night and BD'd we could have done the IUI on thursday (if they were ok with it). So I just hope tomorrow wont show an LH surge on my bloods and then I will take the trigger tomorrow and IUI on saturday.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I can foresee myself fussing about the same in 1 or 2 months when we start IUI process. I won't say I am excited about 24th appointment but knowing where we are headed I want 24th to come sooner so we know what doctors have to say about our situation and if we are doing IUIs or IVF and if IUI then how many etc etc...

But today I am just annoyed as AF is delayed...I had some confusion about ovulation this cycle and now I think I might have ovulated later which means we didn't BD at the right time. It's just too much to handle...enough already, I want it to work!!!! And no I am not testing, I will know when it is right time to test...


----------



## sarahincanada

so hubby and I just BD'd and I thought I would try another ov test....and got the smiley face :dohh: so what does that mean! what will they do? the annoying thing is when you phone to leave a message they usually get back in 24 hours, well Im going in tomorrow morning so its too late. Will I ovulate tonight? if so then I suppose the ultrasound will show Ive have already ovulated and at least I got a BD in. If I didnt ovulate then we could ask to do an IUI tomorrow, but his count will be much lower as we just BD'd today so they may not allow without the abstaining :dohh:

sorry dew, Im probably making you more anxious about this process! but the last 2 cycles were really smooth (had multiple follicles CD13 so they got me to do the trigger and then the timing is smooth) its just this one is harder as I didnt have many follicles (probably from the cyst) so they've had me wait, and now Im getting a natural LH surge and its all confusing.


----------



## sherylb

I think you should save your money since you only have 1 and this month doesn't sound very good for IUI.


----------



## Huggles

i think you should just go for your app tomorrow and mention the smiley then and see what the scan shows. I'm glad you got a bd in though!

If this cycle doesn't land in bfp, will you do clomid again next cycle? Is this your third cycle of clomid? I just ask becuase from what i've heard from other people on clomid they only normally do 3 cycles at a time and then you have to wait for a few months before repeating it. Not sure of the reasons though, but maybe worth asking at your app tomorrow.

I really hope that this cycle works for you though - even if you don't get the iui. :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies! Im a bit blah about this cycle anyway, because of the august birthdate being my SIL wedding month, so Im not too stressed just confused. 

huggles I will definitely be going in tomorrow, and this is my 3rd month of clomid. I know what you mean and have heard of people only taking it for 3 months, but also seen many that have taken it for 6 months. My lining this month is great, so perhaps I can stay on it? or they might suggest injectables as I need to keep going, not have a break. we will see!!

sheryl my hubby said the same thing, but my thinking is with only 1 follicle Id prefer every chance I get and would like to do the IUI. but who knows, I may ovulate tonight and then decision will be made for me! I doubt my 1 BD session will result in anything but who knows. Its just with 4 follicles and 29 million washed sperm directly in my uterus last month nothing happened, so I cant believe 1 follicle and a BD would result in anything (anythings possible but my realistic mind thinks not)


----------



## Dew

Sarah, under present circumstances I would also suggest to skip IUI this cycle, I think you got BD right on time and if you BD again tomorrow night, his sperms will get about 30 hours time to replenish (36 is considered ideal). 

Sarah, it's a chance event, as they say only one sperm is required so 29 million may not have worked but 1 may work. I have been reading on lots of IUI and IVF threads and recently a woman got her BFP on natural cycle after failed IUIs and clomid treatments, another lady also got her BFP on natural cycle after failed IVFs and clomid treatments. So, miracles do happen.

Huggles, clomid is known to thin uterine lining so higher dose and too many rounds of clomid are not recommended.


----------



## Dew

If DH agrees then I do not want to temp, OPK or plan BD in next cycle. I just want to start BDing from CD7 every other day until CD15 (after CD15 I think DH has to travel). Anyhow, things are very uncertain as we'll be meeting with FS on 24th and who knows they may start to monitor me from this cycle itself. My TTC part of brain is dead and need a break to revive itself.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, glad your'e back, nice to see you again.. xxxx really glad you got that bd session in and then got the smiley face, so your definetely spot on, maybe you can get another round of BDing tonight and just try it this cycle with clomid and BD'ing and then go for IUI your next cycle? unless you want IUI this cycle.. looks like youre not fussed about having your IUI this session ? xxx FX'D for you xxx


Dew, so sorry AF is messing you about like this.. how frustrating.. xx maybe you can mention this at your FS appointment on the 24th,. and they may be able to offer some better advice.. xx FX'D for you , sending babydust to you and sarah xxxx


AFM, i have my complimentary ctg and scan check up in two hours after rushing to hospital the other night for monitoring.. and this is with the doctor who told me we should draw a line at 32 weeks and get baby out... xx little worried but hoping to get some more answers today, will update soon when im back from the appointment x


----------



## Huggles

Good luck at your appointment babyhopes! :hugs:

26 weeks for me today! My biggest main milestone that i've been desparate to get to. Soooo happy to have made it this far!


----------



## flyingduster

Long time no see! And whew, lots of pages to read through!!!

Preethi, I'm so sorry for sorta blowing you off this morning on gmail-chat, I'd literally *just* put down the phone from my good friend, so was in tears and not a very good place... :hugs: I've read how you might be having your girl soon! Wow! I too have a friend who her lil guy is 5 months old now and doing well; having been born at 31 weeks. It's scary as hell, but the chances are that she will do fine, especially with such close monitoring! And having the steroids to mature her lungs etc so she has the best chance possible if she does have to come out so early. :hugs: for all the stress and worry though....


Sarah, I can't really offer any advice, I'm not sure what should be done or not! I hope the appointment can give some answers regardless, if you've already ovulated and they say no to IUI then at least you did BD too! haha, I dunno, but I can't help but think that perhaps you're not supposed to have IUI this month, but that despite your assurances of it being the least favoured month due to the due date, that fate says something else and perhaps this was the month it IS supposed to work; naturally! (ok, well, with clomid yes, but with only one, or perhaps 2 follicles and only BD? I'd hardly call that assisted.... lol) In any case, good luck!!!!!!!



Dew; :hugs: omg I HATE when AF is late, unless it's for a BFP! I'm so sorry it's all stuffing around.... 


Huggles; YAY for 26 weeks!!! And the 100 day mark that I missed too... YAY!


I loved the scan pics NY! Soooo cute! 


AFM, well! I did the 2-hour glucose test on friday morning, it was fine really, the drink they gave me this time was lime flavored, and not as nice as the lemonade one last time, but still drinkable. It sure made baby kick a lot on an empty stomach though!!! lol. 2 hours in the waiting room with a good book and got my blood drawn (they took a sample before I had the drink as a baseline test too) and then I was off for the 5 hour drive north to the national grooming competition! Had a ton of fun, I wasn't competing at all, just watching, but it was a lot of fun. Bought back a lot of memories too, as at the last competition I actually won the entire thing! It did suck not competing, but then when I remembered the months of prep work on the dogs, and the 4am start on the days of the competition I'm sooooooooooo glad I didn't even try! lol!!! 
My midwife sent me a txt on friday night to say that my bloods came back clear; absolutely no sign of gestational diabetes at all; yay!
The competition ended on sunday evening, and I was staying that night and planning to take my time and drive home on monday, stopping to see some friends along the way etc. Well, sunday night it started to snow in the surrounding areas. I had a terrible sleep that night, so every time I was up to go to the toilet I checked out the window, it wasn't until about 5am that the snow started settling where I was staying, and by the time I was out of bed again at 7am, we had a couple of inches and it was still falling... Remember this is in NZ that shuts down with an inch of snow cos we only GET an inch or two maybe once a year! 

So I stayed where I was until lunch time; it wasn't showing signs of stopping, and the forecast was for it to get worse over the next few days. So I made a break for it, and headed home. I got as far as my mums place; 1.5 hours from home before I decided to stop and stay there the night. The roads weren't bad at all, but the road between my mums and our city are all mountainous and they had been closed earlier in the day so I didn't want to risk trying to get over them in the dusk/dark.

So I ended up having to cancel all my tuesday clients and stay the night with mum, then headed home after lunch the next day.

Since then I've been hectic at work trying to get all my tuesday clients fitted in around the rest of my clients, as well as other clients deciding to cancel at the last minute cos they're scared to drive on the (now clear) roads. *sigh* Add to that I started getting a ticklish throat on saturday, and by monday it'd become a cough, and today (thursday) I'm now feeling like utter crap with a ponding head, burning throat, cough, slight fever at times and general crappy-ness. Ugh.

And *then* to top it all off, this morning I get a phone call from a very very close friend who was getting a biopsy done on a lump she found in her breast.... turns out the sore shoulder she has is a grape-fruit sized tumor, there's another in her armpit, and another in her lung as well as the breast one. And not a single one of them is the primary one. She's getting more scans and everything this week and next to find just how far it's all spread, but it's really not looking good at all.... She's been sick for about a month now, but doctors thought it was just a bad virus that hit her hard. Ugh. I've been in tears all day long. This is the friend that gave me the tiny bracelet for bub.

Sorry for the novel! I'm just feeling all up and down. I had an amazing weekend away soaking up my passion in life (dog grooming) and now I'm as sick as a dog and feeling sorry for myself when I get the news of my friend. And tomorrow I am down to 8 weeks to go. It's all so surreal. Like, can life just pause for a week or so and let my mind catch up please!? I'm not coping so great, I need a wee break to try and figure out where I am and what is happening!!!


----------



## Huggles

Welcome back flying! Good to have you back.
so sorry to hear about your friend - that's never nice news to get. I really hope they find the primary soon and that there's a good prognosis :hugs:

Also sorry to hear that you're sick and feeling like crap - that alwasy just makes everything so much worse. Hope you manage to have a break soon and just have a day or two to recover and rest :hugs:

really glad to hear your GTT came back all clear though! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hey flying, glad your GTT came back fine.. really sorry about your friend.. its totally understandable how youve not been in a position for anything.;. and wow i do know that NZ gets really cold, but sorry youve been stranded because of the snow !!


Huggles, HAPPY 26 WEEKS !!! can completely understand how happy you must be feeling :hugs:

AFM, didnt have the scan, just the ctg. it was all fine, will be having two appointments every week now, monday scans and thursday ctg's.. x


----------



## Huggles

is the ctg where they check movement?
Glad it came back good.


----------



## Dew

Welcome back Flying! Glad you had good time and reached back home safe after all. I hope you feel better soon :hugs: So sorry to hear about your friend's cancer, unfortunately it is not sounding good as the tumor is now metastatic having spread to bones, lymph nodes (arm pit), lungs. How old is she? I hope you can be strong for her :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Preethi: it makes me happy every time you tell that baby is not in distress :hugs:

Huggles: Happiest 26 weeks! :hugs: Yay! :)

AFM, temp dropped way low so AF should be here anytime..*itch with an attitude :growlmad:


----------



## Huggles

:grr: for the :witch: 
And :hugs: for you Dew.


----------



## nypage1981

Flying- im sorry about your friend. Thats terrible news. Hope you can be there for her as much as possible. 

Dew- sucks the witch is coming. Like she just has to come and rain on your parade all the time. Sheesh. Hope your appointments give some answers then and this can all get figured out. Maybe as life would have it, this cycle will be it, since you aren't going to chart or anything and you are having appointments for fertility help. Hopefully! 

Ndh- hope you are well, and just busy! 

Sarah- did you get it all figured out? Its tempting for me to say almost to just BD again since you had a surge last night, and hope the natural was works this time....what did you do? 

Preethi- what is the ctg? Bet you wanted that scan! 

AFM- just off to work again today. I am having a tough time with the size of my stomach and carrying the weight. I am sore and exhausted beyond belief each night and have 8 weeks to go. Puts me in tears to think of. Hope my body can suck it up!


----------



## Huggles

wow ny, can't believe you're already 31 weeks! :shock:
Have you tried a support band of any sort? Maybe that'll help with carrying the weight? I must say i already have days when my stomach just feels so super heavy and by the evening i'm just dying to lie down to take the weight off my poor aching sides. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks huggles. Im in disblief also! Happy 26 weeks to you! That week I started feeling a little better, as I didn't like the 24 week being the "viable" week...but 26 and 28 felt better. Plus, you are almost 7 months, and that sounds better than the weeks! 

I've not tried a band, for some reason my Excercise Physiologist OH says those produce the wrong kind of support, and screw with your posture and misalign things. (in much smarter terms of course). So he says not to do it....idk. That was also at like 20 weeks, so maybe now he will consider it for me as he sees how im struggling so badly. He keeps brought me flowers home twice in one week now just to say "im sorry you are suffering and thank you for being such a good baby carrier." lol. So sweet. But FLowers aren't help;ing the pain! 

You say how you need a lie down to take the pain off your sides, for some reason even lying down im in so much pain. This hurts my sides and my back and my hip....My tummy is just too big, its bruising my ribs, I can't breathe at night when I lie down so I start to feel anxiety and dont sleep, its getting bad! Sigh.

Wow, im embarrassed for such a rant! I am done now:)


----------



## Dew

Uh-oh! So sorry you are in such pain NY. I don't know if we can hope for it to ease off before the baby is born but we can hope you get strength to cope with it every growing day :hugs: DH is being really sweet by bringing in flowers for you, that's really thoughtful of him :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Huggles a ctg is a non stress test where they strap a band around your belly checking heartbeat of baby and another band for contractions. they monitor the HB and are able to tell is baby is in distress or not. 

Ny, yes i wanted that scan, but its not what you think, i didnt want it just to be able to see LO. my situation is different now, and i wanted the scan so that they could do measurements to check her weight and growth and tell me if shes grown anymore since the last scan.. long gone are those days when i just wanted to see LO for the sake of seeing her and going aww.. my scans from the beginning have always been due to all the shitty problems ive had with this pregnancy.. which let me say has been very uneventful and ive not really enjoyed one bit of it. and its quite understandable actually.. given the circumstances.. from the beginning, its been low lying placenta, sub chroionic hematomas, unexplained bleeding, lack of movement and now this.. 

nothing in my pregnancy has been normal .. and honestly im quite tired of it and cant wait till shes out and healthy because atleast the other worries about not feeling movement and having to rush into hospitals all the time would end!

sorry for the rant !

sorry youve not been keeping well.. hope you feel better soon :hugs: HAPPY 31 WEEKS !!!!!! :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## Huggles

ny i remember my sil saying 2 years ago when she was pregnant that her preggy-bellies instructor ("gym" for pg ladies) had also said the support bands were "bad" becuase they make your back muscles lazy. Personally, I think if i didn't have one for the bad days i'd go bonkers. I don't have a particularly strong support one, just a basic belly band that has a bit of added elastic built in - support band -  - i honestly don't see how that can make my back muscles lazy becuase it really doesn't support much at all. I don't know that i'd go for a full brace though unless i had a serious back problem. But i think a light support band can help. Although in saying that i hardly wear mine. But there are days when the weight is just bad and i think baby lies badly or something and it just gets a bit much. Then i put the band on. It doesn't help a whole lot, but does help a little.
Thankfully he seems to be in a good place at the moment so the stretching and weight is not so bad again.

I think that's so lovely that your hubby brings you flowers :flower:
Wish mine would LoL

But i get hwat you mean - they're nice and all but they don't really do anything for the pain. Hopefully baby will shift slightly soon or something and it'll ease a little. :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Preethi: I think we all understand your pain and I was actually gonna ask you to come and rant about all the nasty thoughts, bitter feelings or fears you might be experiencing right now...I think it will help to give vent to all these feelings rather than keeping them inside. I am so sorry for rough phase in life :(


----------



## Dew

An unnecessary update: AF is here, slowly creeping in. I am removing my ovulation chart link as I won't be temping this cycle.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about af dew, cant wait for 24th though, hoping it brings you answers xxx :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

sorry about af arriving. Glad she's stopped messing you about though :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

I just glanced through the posts to see if anything urgent was happening 
flying :hugs: thats so sad, life is so tough at times :cry:
preethi glad everything is still good :hugs:
dew :gun::brat::grr::hissy: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Im off for a nap as had to get up at 5:30 to get ready and go for my ultrasound at 8am. Im so tired in general from going out everyday with my family and driving them everywhere....2 nights now we have arrived home about midnight and the drive was so hard, I could barely keep my eyes open.

anyway my apt this morning: so as soon as I got in the room I said to her that Id done a LH test and got a surge later yesterday and it was positive (even though negative in the morning), and she immediately said 'you shouldnt test at night, only morning'. so I was like ok, but the trouble is that I will probably ovulate today and can we do the IUI today. she said no, we cant do the IUI today as they have to see the bloods first which wont be back till the afternoon, and that IUI will probably be tomorrow. So I said I cant do tomorrow, thats the only day that hubby cannot come during the whole month. So she was like 'ok do you want to switch to an intercourse cycle' and I was like why cant we just do the IUI today if I know my surge has started. So she was like we have a protocol here that we follow blah blah blah and I shouldnt be testing at night they get so many people paging them panicing blah blah blah making me feel crazy. I felt a bit teary and was about to say ok then it will have to be an intercourse cycle when my clever hubby said 'look I cant come tomorrow but can I give my sample today' and she was like hmmm that might work, let me see. So long story short hubby gave a sample today which will be frozen and my IUI is tomorrow at 11am (they just phoned to confirm my surge was in my bloods).

so my worry is that I will ovulate tonight (usually my surge to ovulation is short) and that the IUI tomorrow will be redundant, but Im going to try it anyway. the other not so great thing is I only have the 1 follicle and seeing as we BD'd yesterday I wont have as many sperm as last time. But it should still be a few million. and the good thing is now that he has given his sperm we can BD tonight to give an extra helping.

anyway Im really not enthused about this cycle and fully expect it not to work...of course it could be 'my' cycle like you say NY but Im not expecting anything as nothing has gone my way!!! Im sure Im going to ovulate today, I just hope the egg sticks around till tomorrow at 11am!


----------



## sarahincanada

just adding....I wish I had been temping this month as then tomorrow if I had a temp rise I would know its probably happened already. Im going to ask them if they can do an ultrasound first before the IUI to see if Ive ovulated yet, but I doubt they will as my appt is later than their usual ultrasound times. when I said to the woman 'but I will probably ovulate tonight so is there any point doing the IUI tomorrow' she had had enough of me and said 'everything will be fine dont worry' :growlmad::grr:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, are you going tomorrow for IUI?


----------



## Dew

you can still temp and compare with previous charts...may be it will give you an answer


----------



## sarahincanada

yes its tomorrow at 11am


----------



## Dew

Sorry it's so confusing and making you stressed. I thought once I meet FS, I'll not have to worry about planning things out as everything will be decided for me by clinic and in a way I was happy to surrender my TTC process to them but I guess it is not all that easy. 
Sarah, just take your much needed sleep.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, FX'D for your IUI tomorrow ....................... :fairydust: 

you must be so tired as you say, its nice to have family over, but just driving around can be really stressful xxx have a good nights sleep and fx'd everything tomorrow will go well and you'll feel much better in the morning xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sorry it's so confusing and making you stressed. I thought once I meet FS, I'll not have to worry about planning things out as everything will be decided for me by clinic and in a way I was happy to surrender my TTC process to them but I guess it is not all that easy.
> Sarah, just take your much needed sleep.

I hope Im not making you feel more stressed :hugs: like I mentioned the first 2 cycles were great, its just this one messed up. but Im glad its this one as its the month I dont care about anyway. 

each clinic will be different too...Im at a large hospital downtown toronto and they are a little more rushed than I think some of the private clinics are better. but Im there as its supposed to be one of the best. 

oh I forgot to mention when I was questioning her about why cant I do the IUI today she mentioned the protocols and said 'all these are in place due to our statistics, for example we dont do back to back IUIs as data suggests its not any more effective'. not sure why she mentioned that specifically I guess she was just trying to explain how they have their protocols that have carefully been set out by the clinic.

we are going to try to BD tonight but hubby finds it difficult when we have visitors staying overnight (especially my mum!!), so not sure if he will be able to perform!!

good thing is after tomorrow I can completely forget about this stupid cycle, and by the time my family leaves I will almost be starting a new one, so its all good.

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarah, FX'D for your IUI tomorrow ....................... :fairydust:
> 
> you must be so tired as you say, its nice to have family over, but just driving around can be really stressful xxx have a good nights sleep and fx'd everything tomorrow will go well and you'll feel much better in the morning xx

thanks preethi :kiss:...we are heading out in a couple of hours to dinner at this fun restaurant that has loads of games to play....arcade type games that give you tickets that you can redeem for prizes. Im hoping we will leave by 8pm so its not a really late night again! I dont go to the clinic till 11am so its not as early tomorrow, thankfully.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, are you going to Dave and Buster's? :)


----------



## Dew

We'll have to pick one of the 2 fertility clinics that we are visiting on the 24th. One is very near to our home so easy for me to drive so many times for monitoring but as per my doc this one is not very personalized and they have more patient turnover. Second is a bit far, more expensive but as per my doc, they will give me more attention and personal care. Let's see which one we choose. 

You will think how random my thoughts are but today after I got my periods I told DH that I am happy that we decided to see FS. Although, considering our bad luck, I still think that we may not be so lucky there as well.


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks guys :hugs: I tend to feel better again in the mornings (ie now) but by the time I've been up all day I'm exhausted. It doesn't help I'm still working full time I guess, but ah well! By the time I finished catch up here last night and posting, I went straight to bed!!

I'm now 32 weeks. And getting a little scared about it! omg! I was standing in my underwear last night getting ready for bed, and omg I have a real preggy belly going on, it sticks out so much! lol. I mean, I knew it did, but I just get blown away by it every now & again, and both me & DH were admiring it's size now... I will try get a pic with DH's camera, but I left my camera up in the snow! 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow too, so will suss out if I still have another scan to do too.



Dew, I'm glad AF finally arrived, but UGH! I hope your appointment on the 24th helps give some answers, or at least starts the ball rolling towards GETTING answers!!!


Sarah, FX for your IUI! Hopefully you haven't yet ovulated, or if you do that it's late tonight so the egg will still be ok for the fresh washed sperm tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

have fun at the dinner sarah, and let us know how tomorrow goes !!!! :kiss:

dew,hope youre able to choose the right clinic for you !! xx

flying, get a bump pic on!!!!!! HAPPY 32 WEEKS !!!!! here you are at 32 weeks and in two weeks or over, ill be having my baby 8 weeks early !


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, are you going to Dave and Buster's? :)

yes!! do you have those there? we have 1 here I think. My nieces love it there! just got back, not sure if I ovulated yet as havent noticed any pain. Im just not going to overthink things and just look forward to a new cycle, if there is one!! (who am I kidding, of course there will be one :dohh:) night!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, are you going to Dave and Buster's? :)
> 
> yes!! do you have those there? we have 1 here I think. My nieces love it there! just got back, not sure if I ovulated yet as havent noticed any pain. Im just not going to overthink things and just look forward to a new cycle, if there is one!! (who am I kidding, of course there will be one :dohh:) night!Click to expand...

Yes, we do :)

Just take it easy, we overthink things and still nothing happens :( so why bother so much :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

BTW we watched Rise of Planet of Apes last weekend and we both enjoyed it. It's kind of emotional movie.


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- we know you've had a rough time with this pregnancy. I can't wait until your baby is safe in your arms so you can move on from all this stress. Do you think after doing it all, you would ever be able to do it again? Of course, the issues with this pregnancy wouldn't mean you'd ever have a problem with another pregnancy. I hope you still enjoy the life you are creating, and how lucky you are to be meeting a beautiful baby soon. Its easy to hate pregnancy, i've hated it half the time too. Just hope you still are happy you've been given the gift of carrying your little girl:) 

Sarah- I would think that they should give you that ultrasound before IUI in the am, just because isn;t it worthless to do it after you've ovulated, and spend all that money? Seems like they aren't really caring about that part....if you dont do it, that money not spent this month. I hope that you got another BD session in ton ight though, that would give you 2 bd sessions AND IUI so hopefully? And then i'll laugh if its your cycle with all of the crap you deal with this cycle and how wrong it all seems! Good luck hun. 

Dew- sorry for AF. Why can't the chart ever be wrong? Lol. Well, good for you to shut it down this cycle. Just relax again, you'll need the resting of your mind before all of the fertility stuff that you will have to do and think about and learn about soon. I hope it works for you really bad! As for that movie- I wouldnt expect that movie to be emotional! Lol.

Flying- I was looking at my huge bump in my undies yesterday too. Its so so so so so big I am in awe of this thing ! And that i've got 8 weeks of growth left is insane to me. And scary.:wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yeah, ny, id probably do it again because i want her to have a brother / sister for sure.. id probably stop at two to be honest.. im afraid of problems happening with the second pregnancy and there is a high chance as its happened once already.. but im going to wait for sure for a while before i try again.. lets say 8 months maybe?xx


----------



## Huggles

Sarah - i know you don't have much hope for this cycle, but i can't help but have a very good feeling about this cycle for you! I always think it's too late to go for IUI 2 days after the surge, or to bd after the surge. I think the very fact that you bd'd just before you got the surge is absolutely brilliant and i really have a good feeling this is going to be the one! I really hope i'm right! (although i know the birth timing won't be ideal - but that's even more reason why this'll be it!) :dust:

Flying - happy 32 weeks!!!
re being over-awed with size - i did that exact same thing last night! got undressed to shower (still had knickers on) and was looking at my bump in the mirror thinking "wow, it really looks pregnant!". Actually then went through to show hubby with the comment "yip, i'm definitely pregnant!" :haha:


----------



## NDH

Sorry for being MIA again - I'm here. Just been caught up with stuff. Everyone seems to have so much going on right now, it's unreal.

Preethi, I cannot believe that in two weeks you will very likely be introducing us to your little girl. What a weird thought! But I'm sure she'll be fine, and the doctors have everything under control. Preemies aren't as scary when you know ahead of time they'll be early, nor do they need to spend as much time in NICU as they once did. It used to be that a preemie would still be in hospital long after the due date, but that's not often the case any more. I'm sure it's taking a lot to adjust to the idea that she'll be here so soon though!

Sarah, good luck with the IUI. It sure hasn't been a good month for trying for it - good thing this isn't your first IUI so you know it's not typically going to happen this way. But I'm glad DH was able to give his sample ahead of time.

Flying, I'm sorry for your friend's cancer :( It sounds like she's either had it for a while unknowingly or else that it's a pretty aggressive one. I hope her doctors come up with a good treatment plan for her that has good success. And happy 32 weeks! 

Sheryl, you're in third tri now! Wow!

And happy 26 weeks Huggles - Yay for reaching this milestone!

Dew, how frustrating that AF was so late this month - it's bad enough when she comes, why must she make it worse by being late? I hope the relaxed method works for you :hugs:

Um, I can't remember what else I was going to comment on. Nothing new for me really. I'm over halfway already and wondering where the time has gone. Still no work for DH, though at least there are finally prospects. He can't find a job soon enough though - we're already going to have to borrow more from my parents as we're $20 short for rent next week :( I really didn't expect to get to this point.


----------



## Huggles

Really hope your hubby finds work soon NDH and that you manage to get back on track financially :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Thanks. I know when it happens we'll be fine, it's just the unknown that's so frustrating. I've applied for a job as a medical receptionist for 3 days a week that I hope to hear about next week, but I doubt I'll get hired with just 4 months til I'm due :( But I get it, once DH is working we'll be on our feet in no time (The reception job would pay $500/week before taxes which is enough for us to at least squeak by). DH has an interview on Wednesday from an employment agency, not sure for what though, and he applied for quite a few promising jobs this week that we're hoping to hear about as well. At least there are finally jobs coming available now that he's qualified for as there literally has been nothing this whole time. We've still got hope :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

Good luck! Hope at least one of you gets something soon!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew- sorry for AF. Why can't the chart ever be wrong? Lol. Well, good for you to shut it down this cycle. Just relax again, you'll need the resting of your mind before all of the fertility stuff that you will have to do and think about and learn about soon. I hope it works for you really bad! As for that movie- I wouldnt expect that movie to be emotional! Lol.

Thanks NY. :hugs:

LOL I know people will laugh at me if I say a monkey movie was emotional but I am like that...I cried watching Toy Story 3 :dohh: In this Apes movie, I first got teary when they showed baby chimp wrapped in a blanket :cry:


----------



## Dew

NDH, glad to have you back :hugs: So sorry about DH's job situation, I sincerely hope things work out for you guys. At least more jobs are becoming available so something should click soon. Good luck with receptionist job application :flower:


----------



## Dew

Mummy: are you back from your trip? How is Mike's grandfather doing? Sending good wishes for your family :hugs:


----------



## Dew

I am having very heavy AF this time...feeling very dehydrated and dizzy all the time :nope:


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, glad to see you back !! yes i am worried and anxious about bubs coming so early, guess i will get more info monday when i go for my growth scan.

sorry to hear about your dh, :hugs: hope he finds some work soon ! xx


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Dew - we arrived back home about 10pm last night. What was supposed to be a three day trip turned into a 6 day one due to people being ill. Mike's great Aunt (Papa's sister) passed away in the early hours of Monday morning and Papa is not well enough to sort everything out. Granny who was well enough to drive etc took a bad turn on the Sunday and so on Monday when we were supposed to be leaving to come back home we were carting Mike's grandparents to the doctors and having to console them over the loss of Aunty Flo... also then deal with all the paperwork and stuff relating to hospitals and deaths! :(

Mike's father and Aunt flew in from South Africa on Wednesday morning and got down to Cornwall by the afternoon! We used dinner time on Wed evening and most of the morning on Thursday to do a 'hand over' to them and update them on all the going's on, then left Cornwall yesterday after lunch.

Lottie was an angel... we had to buy more clothes cos we ran out of clean ones and had to change hotel to one 20miles further away because all of this has happened at the busiest time in the busiest place in England. 

I'm so sorry to hear your news Flying! :hugs:
Preethi I'm so sorry that things aren't improving and that little lady has to come out as early as 32 weeks. how very scary for you. Obviously the doctors are trying to guage what's best as take her out too early and you may have problems and keep her in too long and you may have problems! So I'll keep my fingers crossed that your little one is a fighter and that she gives you the strength to get through it all! :hugs:

Dew, I'm sorry about AF... and hope that IUI works for you hun! 
Sarah... what a crazy cycle you've had... hope this one brings you a surprise (against all odds... sometimes.... those are the ones that work!!)
NDH... :hugs: and hope you get sorted soon! Congrats on being over half way! 
NY.. WOW you and Flying don't have long to go now! :shock:
Sheryl... congrats on third trimester! 
Huggles... Happy V Day hun! :flower:

I hope I've not missed anyone! :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Dew

Oh man! bad news coming from everywhere. So sorry about the misadventure Mummy...I hope all this is not affecting your health, we hardly get to hear about your pregnancy and new baby :( Sending best wishes to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I just calculated DH's wages for a week if he gets this new job and I think it may work out to be more than the other job. He will be working 4 12 hour shifts so there's 8 hours of overtime built in every week. Plus our health insurance costs will be cut considerably because his smaller company didn't cover me at all and this huge company will cover the majority of the cost of insuring Kristin and I. Please God let this work out. We should hear from them in 2-3 weeks. DH's brother works at the company he is interviewing with and someone that knows they are brothers was telling him good things they had heard about DH's interview. 

NDH I wish this economy would get better for both our sakes but I don't know how long this is going to really take.


----------



## MummyCat

Dew said:


> Oh man! bad news coming from everywhere. So sorry about the misadventure Mummy...I hope all this is not affecting your health, we hardly get to hear about your pregnancy and new baby :( Sending best wishes to you and your family :hugs:

Thank you honey.

Pregnancy is going okay. I get a very sore back at night and suffer with rubbish heartburn all day long - otherwise no big news - oh while we were away I was taking on too much and got very swollen (ALL OVER... including girly bits - if you know what I mean).. .So I went to get my BP checked and saw a midwife and BP was fine but have traces of protein in my urine. Just need to keep an eye on it.

And rest... that's what I need to do! 

Oh and we now think we are likely to be team :pink: basically I found a scan in my maternity notes (there were six pics that I never looked at very well and one was a potty shot) It's very likely to be a girl :) 


Sheryl, I hope it works out okay! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

There are details in my journal... if you'd like to see the scan... it's a couple pages back now I think! :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Mummy: sorry about protein content in your urine, so did they check for UTI? As long as blood pressure remains normal, I read you need not worry, else there may be slight risk of preeclempsia. Hope it's nothing to worry about. Good wishes to you :hugs:


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I just calculated DH's wages for a week if he gets this new job and I think it may work out to be more than the other job. He will be working 4 12 hour shifts so there's 8 hours of overtime built in every week. Plus our health insurance costs will be cut considerably because his smaller company didn't cover me at all and this huge company will cover the majority of the cost of insuring Kristin and I. Please God let this work out. We should hear from them in 2-3 weeks. DH's brother works at the company he is interviewing with and someone that knows they are brothers was telling him good things they had heard about DH's interview.
> 
> NDH I wish this economy would get better for both our sakes but I don't know how long this is going to really take.

Hope it works out this time for your DH Sheryl, sounds very good :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## MummyCat

Dew said:


> Mummy: sorry about protein content in your urine, so did they check for UTI? As long as blood pressure remains normal, I read you need not worry, else there may be slight risk of preeclempsia. Hope it's nothing to worry about. Good wishes to you :hugs:

Thanks hun... she didn't mention UTI, i haven't shown any other symptoms of it. My consultant did want my BP checked regularly towards the end of my pregnancy as I had an issue with high BP with Lottie! x

I'm sure it'll all be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> I'm sure it'll all be fine! :thumbup:

I hope so too. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

did my IUI today! so we had just over 5 million sperm with 50% motility....not bad when he had released the day before, also they say the freezing/defrost can lower the count. last month was 29 mil and 85% motility I think it was, so a lot lower this time and only 1 follicle but I dont care anymore! dew you said it best, you can overthink and then nothing happens, so what will be will be. Im happy with the count as theres people in the assisted folder that dont even get that high when their hubby has abstained. now its all over and I can enjoy the week with my family. my sister came with me as hubby was at a meeting, I was saying to her if this is my month then she was there from the beginning and perhaps have a special bond with the child :cloud9:

wow lots of posts, I tried to read everything, I dont have much time with my family here sorry...

ndh and sheryl: I really hope you both get some good news soon....its so hard. Ive been in a situation when we opened a business and it sucked up all our money and each month I didnt know if I could pay all my bills. :nope: its really stressful but do keep up the hope....hopefully the tight times are temporary and will lead to something amazing.

mummy wow thats loads of stress and Im so glad that lottie was a champ throughout the whole trip :hugs: and awwwww another little girlie :cloud9: do you think lottie would be happy with a little sister?

dew sorry you are having a crappy AF :cry: if you end up on clomid that will all change, I have 2 day periods now....love it. oh and since my dad passed away I am now a wreck and always cry at movies!! I just watched 'the help' with my mum and I was balling at the end :cry:

huggles I hope you are right, but I doubt I will be that lucky :nope: and I know what you mean, it seems late to me too. but this clinic is one of the best in canada and they always do the IUI 2 days after the trigger shot (which acts like a natural surge) as they find thats the most effective and I mentioned to the nurse that I might have ovulated yesterday and she said 'well this is still good timing' :shrug: when I was questionning the nurse yesterday she mentioned how their protocols are strict and based on lots of data. I have to just trust them and go with it!


----------



## Dew

Sarah: great it's done, now just relax and have fun with family, let this 2WW go faster than ever :)

So, today DH started to think that may be I should start clomid tomorrow, I called one of the 2 clinics which was still open at 4pm and talked to a nurse of doctor I am scheduled to meet. She said if I am under treatment (i.e. taking clomid) then doctor wouldn't see me for that cycle. So no clomid for me this cycle and I am happy this way. I hope DH understands. He is in a flight so doesn't know about my conversation with nurse yet.


----------



## Dew

...and Sarah, it is definitely very heavy bleeding this time and although it is exhausting but I like it this way, makes me think that my lining was good :)


----------



## MummyCat

Dew :hugs: nice that hubby is so interested in the process! :thumbup: you must feel very supported! xxx

Sarah... hope that IUI goes well and :dust: for the 2WW.
I think Lottie would be happy with either to be honest... she's just mad about babies! :cloud9: Her best friend is a boy... so don't think she'd have an issue with a brother... but a sister will mean they can hopefully get on well. It'll be weird... I've only experienced having a brother ... so don't know what she'll be going through/get to experience! :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> ...and Sarah, it is definitely very heavy bleeding this time and although it is exhausting but I like it this way, makes me think that my lining was good :)

I used to think that too, as I had really heavy periods. but my lining has been perfect both months and both months barely any blood! its sooooo weird :shrug:

Im sure hubby will understand, best to go to the clinic with no medication rather than having to wait another month (just the clomid only might not do anything so why bother). who knows perhaps they will want to skip clomid and go on injectables. I asked the nurse today how long I may stay on clomid, and she said as long as the lining is ok theres no set amount of time. but she said the FS will decide, and I see her in October. The injectables are going to cost about $1000 per month compared to $80 for clomid, so much more but I want to do a few cycles of injectable before IVF, as its still way cheaper than IVF!


----------



## NDH

Sheryl, good luck to your DH for this job - it sounds ideal :). And a 4 day work week (though long days) means you get to have him home with you and the baby an extra day ! I always found normal weekends to be too short - never enough time to get everything done AND feel rested and was always more productive after a 3-day weekend. (even if his day off would be in the middle of the week that still helps).

Preethi, good luck with your Girlies next growth scan.

Mummy, welcome home from what sounds like a rather harrowing trip. Will be interesting to see if your guess from the potty shot is correct. It's fun to guess from pictures but never be quite sure :thumbup:

Sarah, 5million washed, previously frozen sperm is quite good! There are many couples who deal with those kinds of numbers normally and are pleased with that - all thanks to your hubby's super sperm. It only takes one, but please let this be the month that one gets to the finish line.

Dew, we nearly went to see planet of the apes with my parents last night. I wasn't too keen at first but then came here and the last post was your comment about it so I decided ok. Then we realised the only showing was at 9pm and that was too late for all of us so it'll have to wait for another time.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Mummy, :hugs: welcome back... so sorry to hear about the death in the family... youve had a tough trip.. hoping everything goes well for you soon. xxxx and congratulations of the :pink: bump... im sure lottie will be happy.. let us know when you get it confirmed xxx

mummy, my LO is not distressed at the moment, they just think it might be better for her to be out at 32 weeks, but they have not given me a confirmed date or commitment as of now.. i will find out more on monday when i go for my next growth scan. as of now she is doing ok inside. xx

Sarah, FX'D that IUI has worked for you.. like the woman said, if freezing reduces the count and even if there were only 5 million, one is enough to do the job !!!!! so hoping this is it for you.. and so nice of your sister to be there with you as well for moral support xxx

Dew. sorry your suffering with heavy bleeding.. hope it calms down soon :hugs: I think you should wait for your FS appointment before you start clomid, it is in 4 days and you should be able to get some advice from her xx


----------



## flyingduster

Wow mummy, what an ordeal! :hugs: I'm glad you're home though and bub is growing well! :)

Sarah; yay for having it all done, regardless of if it does work out this month or not, there's nothing more you can do about it now; it's all in the hands of your body to do it's _thang_!!! I also suspect that because of all the stuffing around and things that make it less likely, might just mean it's the month it'll work! FX anyway, and a ton of babydust being blown your way from down here!


Dew, ugh, I had fairly heavy periods for a while when my cycle was out of sync from having the injectable contraception for a few years (it was a long time ago, but I remember it took a good year AFTER the last injection for my cycles to settle down!) and it really does knock you!!! :hugs: it sucks she's arrived at all, let alone draining you so much!!! :(



Ok, I stole hubbys camera to take to the midwife (seeing my camera is still up north!) for the usual heartbeat video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tumofiHYF14

And seeing I've got his camera, I got a bump pic too:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/DSCF0610.jpg
it's bad lighting tonight though and I don't know his camera very well to adjust it properly, so it'll do! lol. You can see it's growing well anyway... ;)


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies :flower: 

Preethi, we'll only be confirming sex when s/he arrives :)so another 10 or so weeks to go! 

Keeping everything crosses for a good scan for you on Monday xx


----------



## Huggles

wow, amazing bump flying!


----------



## babyhopes2323

lovely bump pic flying !!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry Amy... didn't see your post.... AWESOME bump :dance:


----------



## NDH

Gorgeous bump Flying! You've really popped since the last one you posted here!

Mine still doesn't look like much of anything in photos :shrug: At least people can tell that I'm pregnant now though.


----------



## Dew

Beautiful round bump Flying! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

flying you have really popped, you look lovely!!!! :cloud9:

hi everyone, busy weekend as have 16 people at our house today for a BBQ nd then going to inlaws tomorrow. then monday going over the border to buffalo and then to niagara falls :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

enjoy sarah !!!! let us know how it goes..sounds lovely !!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Sarah,was just thinking of you today,sounds like u are gonna have a lovely time ,hope u are well,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, that sounds like lots of fun...hope you are having good time. Keep yourself cool and hydrated too :)

So, I have been reading IUI stories/experiences online and also got thinking about your last IUI Sarah, you had 4 beautiful follies and 29 MILLION sperms, still no BFP. What were all these guys and gals doing inside the uterus:shrug:??? just chitchatting whiling away time until AF came with her broom and kicked their asses out of there??? They should know better than that!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Mummy, sorry i forgot... HAPPY 30 WEEKS !!!! xxxxx :headspin: only 10 more weeks to go xxxxxxxx


----------



## NDH

Oh yes, happy 30 weeks Mummy - 3/4 of the way!


----------



## nypage1981

Happy 30 weeks mummy!

Flying- cute bump pic. 

Sarah- that sounds really fun! Hope you enjoy the family time for a few days and now your body will do what it wants to do with all the "information" (spermies) you've given it! 

Dew- thats a good thought- what ARE all those sperm doing up there for that whole time? Lol. Just like men, no one will ever know what they are thinking or why! 

Preethi- you are doing a good job at keeping your baby in there still. Good job. 32 weeks will come in no time, trust me. So start getting excited to meet your little girl!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Im a bit of a mush brain today so can't remember all that was said. We went up north but it turned out poorly and we came back a day earlier. And to make it worse, Ella brought a friend so now im feeling really badly, but hope I can take them to do something fun with water today to make up for it, but I need the sun to come back out!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, that sounds like lots of fun...hope you are having good time. Keep yourself cool and hydrated too :)
> 
> So, I have been reading IUI stories/experiences online and also got thinking about your last IUI Sarah, you had 4 beautiful follies and 29 MILLION sperms, still no BFP. What were all these guys and gals doing inside the uterus:shrug:??? just chitchatting whiling away time until AF came with her broom and kicked their asses out of there??? They should know better than that!!!! :growlmad:

I know, so this month I only have 1 follicle and 5 million sperm, so seems even less likely. but as everyone says, it only takes 1 egg and 1 sperm! if the general population only has a 25% chance of getting pregnant each month thats a lot of sperms and eggs doing nothing. my FS actually said to me the first time I met her that 'the human body is actually not very efficient at making babies'. I have a friend who is early 20's, been married a year and TTCing ....and nothing...so if she cant then at almost 39 I cant really expect to either (obviously theres 40 yr olds who get pregnant easy and 20 yr olds that dont. what Im trying to say is that it just takes time, and thats so annoying!!)

also we dont know if I have 4 beautiful eggs in those follies, those they cant see. thats why if I end up doing IVF it will be great as we can finally see how those egg and sperm react!!

I think your appointment is this week (sorry my days and weeks are all messed up being off with my family)....good luck, I hope it brings you HOPE not more confusion and stress. once you get over the negative thought that you need some help its all quite exciting to be doing something to better your chances. even though nothing is happening for me yet I do think it will make my BFP come faster than if I was just trying naturally every month.
I am away a few days but back online weds or thurs :kiss::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> \
> 
> Sarah- that sounds really fun! Hope you enjoy the family time for a few days and now your body will do what it wants to do with all the "information" (spermies) you've given it!
> \

thanks ny, I was thinking yesterday that I wish we could know straight away.....the egg dies off in 24 hours so I wish there was something that could tell us she wasnt fertilized. whatever company can come up with that will be billionnaires. or how about we invent something!!! how about a panty liner that goes a funny colour when it senses the egg has disintegrated!!

talk to you all soon :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

thought this was an interesting article from the uk...she had 3 failed IUIs and 1 failed IVF, then got pregnant on her 2nd IVF. Her baby was born at 32 weeks....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...nt-Weather-girl-Clare-Nasir-quest-mother.html


----------



## NDH

Sarah, now THAT is a great idea. There's got to be some way to tell if the egg has died unfertilised - a pantyliner that turns a colour or something whenever it detects itnwould certainly make someone extremely wealthy, and would save a lot of stress for TTCers. It wouldn't quite be knowing immediately if you are pregnant (could still fail to implant etc) but at least you'd know if you weren't. Would be depressing though also. The hpt companies would also lose a LOT of business.

I've just been on a diaper shopping spree and have quite the newborn stash being delivered :). I didn't intend to start buying just yet, but mom told me she'd loan me whatever I need if I find what I want. I've been buying preloved (some people find it gross and unhygienic, but they're very well cleaned and I won't use then without a liner anyway so I don't have a problem with it - neither do the 6000 people in the facebook group I'm in who buy and sell preloved MCNs in Australia :haha:). Anyway they're not cheap here - even used ones can go for what a new one would cost in the US or UK, though shipping still males it quite ridiculous. But I managed to score some fantastic deals, about half what I was willing to pay!

Last week I bought 8 small ones for $60, and tonight I first bought 3 newborn size fitted ones, then a bit later someone posted for sale 6 of a different brand of newborn fitteds for $10 each but if you bought all 6 she'd sell them for $30 posted, AND throw in two covers for them. And then later yet someone else posted 7 more newborn diapers (the kind that is ready to use like a disposable with no covers or anything to attach or stuff). Only two were on my list though so I was food and only bought those two. And they happened to be the only patterned ones - one with trains and one with planes on it :thumbup: They were the most expensive ones I've bought at $10 each and then another $6 to mail them, but they were also only used for 6 weeks so practically new. 

And including postage I've averaged $7.10 each on all 19 diapers I bought - my plan was for $13, and to get that I was thinking I'd have to buy from UK or US and ship them here as almost every other sale has been that much more expensive. Can't wait for them to arrive, and then can't wait til I have a tiny bum to put them on. Lol.


----------



## sherylb

Sarah that's a great story!


----------



## Dew

That's a beautiful pregnancy story Sarah! thanks for sharing! and yes my appointment with FS is on Wednesday, the 24th. Hope it's a lucky day for us..FXed!!

Just watched, for the first time, 'Chicago' movie on TV and LOVED it!!


----------



## Huggles

well done on buying the nappies ndh! I'm also going to have to start ordering my nappies soon - maybe i'll order a batch at the beginning of next month. My cousin has an online cloth diaper company so she said i can order from her for cost price! Plus she'll be giving me a set of econobums (12 prefolds + 3 covers) free as a a gift as well :D


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thats an amazing story sarah :cloud9: theres always hope no matter how hard the struggle may be to get to somewhere. xxxx

Thanks for sharing that story xxx

Ny, i am 31 weeks today, but i dont have a date yet for my section or anything, it could may well be at 33 weeks, they havent committed to me, or given me a date or said anything. getting the baby out at 32 weeks was a suggestion by one of the doctors, but today i have my dieticians appointment as my sugar levels which are supposed to be 95 or less at the GTT, came out at 99 and though my ob gyn considers it normal, he thinks i would benefit from a visit to a dietician.. and my dh agrees even more because of all the crap i eat lol.. 

so today at 4pm, i have my dieticians appointment, and then at 5, its the much awaited growth scan.. i am soooooo anxious and at the same time just want to get some answers and an idea of when they think they might deliver. 
my sister is planning to come around the 28th of august for a week - 10 days and is hoping that she can be there for the birth if it happens around that time.

we're then going out for dinner with a couple we met at the antenatal class, as we keep bumping into them when we go shopping lol

wish me luck ladies.. keep me in your prayers.. hoping baby has gained enough weight and is growing.. xx

have a nice day everyone.. xx Ny, hope youre able to have a fun time with the girls !


----------



## Huggles

Good luck with your dietician appointment and growth scan today babyhopes!
And happy 31 weeks!


----------



## NDH

Good luck at the growth scan Preethi - praying that your little girl has grown satisfactorily (obviously she'll still be small, but hopefully she'll have progressed a couple weeks farther) and shows no signs of distress. It would be great if she can stay in there a couple weeks beyond 32 weeks if she's growing.


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck Preethi... Happy 31 weeks! :flower:

Been busy cleaning and doing stuff round the hosue. Had a freak out last night as Mike said he thought baby might come early! I want it to be late... cos then my folks will be here to help with Lottie. It'll just be easier for us. So that made me think well it's unlikely to make things easier for us... so I'm bound to be having this baby early then! That freaked me out cos I've done nothing about getting anything ready! MIL will be here in just over 2 weeks though and will get everything sorted then!

Hope you're all okay!


----------



## Huggles

I had a similar wake-up call this weekend when we were away with friends. Someone asked if we'd booked our bed at the hospital yet and i was like :saywhat:
I've been so focused on getting to 26 weeks that i haven't really thought much past that. Didn't even occur to me yet to find out about booking my bed and doing the maternity ward tour! Told dh we better find out about all that at our next appointment next week!


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck Preethi! I hope it's all good news of a still-growing lil girl who is happy to stay where she is for a while longer!


And yeah, I've just heard from someone who had their lil bub 6 weeks early. Totally fine, just early! I've only *got* a bit over 7 weeks to GO! that's like giving birth next week! omg! I _finally_ have a whole weekend with no plans this weekend, so I'm going to wash baby clothes and pack my hospital bag up and stuff like that I think. Perhaps move the bassinet into our room too. And sort out the rest of the stuff I *need* before bub comes and go from there I guess... Scary!


----------



## Huggles

scary, but exciting!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies- ive read everything and hope you are all well and sending hugs around. 


I have an issue and since you are all so level headed and have great advice im hoping to vent and get some feed back. Ok. 

OH agreed to stop smoking with a bfp. There have been many times in the last 7 months that i've asked, accused, bantered, and fought with OH about me thinking he has been smoking. And in his car, nonetheless. BUT each time he has assured me up and down, promised, and said definitely he is not smoking. He even gets really mad at ME when i would bring it up or "accuse" him of things and would be in a fight because he would be mad that I accused him. Anyways, a month ago I decided to be nice and vacuum his car very thoroughly. I busted my butt doing this, getting into small cracks and under seats and all over. I found ashes, wrappers, and other things to point to the smoking. I just through it all away, cleaned it up, and hoped it was old stuff. Yesterday I for sure caught him. For the first time in a while I went into his car for something and noticed fresh white ashes on the floor and side dash of his car.....then I looked in glove box and found other evidence. When I asked him about it he denied it, got mad again, and actually left. Finally, its out, he has been smoking but now, get this, its my fault because I "stress him out." So, not only has he blatantly lied to my face COUNTLESS times in the last 7 months, but he's even smoking in his car, which baby will be riding in soon....The biggest issue I have is the trust. He travels for work sometimes and I find it hard to figure out now how important i am to him to not do things behind my back and just lie to me....so where is the line drawn at the betrayal he could justify? Im so torn to pieces over this, it hurts so much to think of being lied to over something so small for so long....Today I made a snide comment about him not answering his phone while at work because he was outside smoking and he said he would never smoke at work since he is in the Excercise Physiology division and that would NOT be accepted. All I can think of that is im so glad his work gets the luxury of him not smoking there out of respect for his career, but then its ok to lie to me for the last year about it and not think anything wrong of that.....us, his family, we are ok to hurt. IDk. What do i do?


----------



## Huggles

I don't really have any advice NY, but i can understand how hurt you must be feeling. It's one thing for him to still smoke in his car after telling you he's quit, but it's a whole other thing to lie to you about it continuously when directly confronted. I'm sorry I don't have anything useful to say. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Aw hun, I'm sorry you're going through that! I can _totally[/]i understand the hurt of being lied to about it! I think that you HAVE to talk to him about it though. 
Let him know though, that yes while you want him to stop smoking, it's NOT the fact he's smoking that has hurt you so so bad; it's the fact he lied to you about it. At least I think that's what the real problem is; it would be for me! I know you want him to stop smoking, but try to remember it *is* an addiction, and an addiction can be physically very very very very difficult for people to stop doing, no matter how much they think they want to. And the other thing is that if it's not very much THEIR choice to quit; pressure from others will generally not help them quit at all and it'll only keep cropping back up... I'm not saying you're pressuring him without him wanting to quit as well, but perhaps he feels that way, even though you really don't mean to!

You are hurt, which is totally understandable, but it sounds like he's feeling defensive and possibly hurt too? I don't know, and in fact we may never know what goes on in a guys mind sometimes, but when you talk to him do try to be open to HIS feelings of why he's still smoking and why he lied about it etc. Even if his reasons make you feel worse! If he doesn't spit out the real reasons about it all then you can't move forwards properly and he'll probably never really quit... It might just be that he is stressed out about the whole pregnancy thing, and smoking is the only thing HE can control still? Yes he said "you" stress him out, but I'd say it's more the whole pregnancy thing than you, but he's being a guy about it and not talking about his worries and stress or whatever, and instead smoking to comfort himself?

Ugh, I don't know really, and I'm so sorry he's hurt you!  I'm sure that in his mind he IS sorry cos he loves you, but he's all stressed and defensive when confronted. If there is a way you can get him to open up without going too defensive then go for it, but if he DOES get defensive the only way forwards to to suck it up and DON'T take it personally! Don't argue back even if he's just stabbed you in the heart with what he's said, try to work him through it so he does actually open up and it doesn't become just a big argument. Use statements like "I feel..." so it can't be argued against, and don't forget to say you do still love him, even if you're feeling hurt right now. Guys are hard to crack, but if you CAN get him to open up, it'll be better to do it now than keep everything bottled up after bub is here.......

_


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Nikki :hugs:

I'm be livid.... so understand exactly how you feel! :hugs: I think there is some very good advice from Flying.

If it was me it had happened to... I'd think I'd want to tell my OH that I'm mostly upset about the lying. If he struggled to give up the smoking he should have spoken to me about it and together perhaps we could have found ways (patches etc) to try to help him. It seems there's a small block in communication between you both.

I guess the only way forward to to talk about it as bottling it up is going to be no good and will just fester away. I think he needs to understand why you're so upset about it... but I also think you need to show a bit of understanding as Flying said, he probably is addicted to it and found it very difficult to give up and probably felt very guilty so didn't want to tell you. :shrug: 

Oh gosh sweetie... I hope it all works out for the best! :hugs:

Anyone heard from Preethi about her scan yesterday????


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies, 

been having the worst worst headaches for the last three days, not been able to do anything.. went to my scan yesterday, baby has gained weight from 1045 - 1345 in the lat two weeks, so im very happy, and is definetely growing , but on the small scale (measurements) doctor is very happy with the blood flow and the heart and the fact that baby is not in distress and wants to buy one more week, so still taking it week by week, but for now, she is doing fine !! xxxx

Mummy, bubs will come in time for you xx and you will be sorted with everything by then xxx

Flying, you are so close.., eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkk i hope i will be able to update from the hospital.. doc says he dosent see me getting to 36 weeks b ut after yesterdays scan, he has hopes of 34, but says there will always be a time where we say, lets draw the line and get baby out, but he has hopes of 34 weeks xxx

Nikki, i am sooooo sorry about your situation, i totally understand how you feel as well and for me just like you, it would be more about the lying... i am with flying on this one and she has given the best advice. i truly truly hope things work out for you with OH and that he understands how important it is to stop smoking, especially with baby coming xxx:hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

fabulous news hun... she's pretty much 3lb's now which is good news. My book says that from about now (in an average pregnancy) the babies put on about 1/2 lb (227g) a week until about 36 weeks when their growth slows down a bit. 

So fingers crossed... they can keep her in for as much of the next 4 weeks as possible so she can hopefully grow a bit more as the more weight she has on her the better of course! 

You must be really happy with that scan hun! :dance: Well done to your little fighter! :D 

Are you any closer on names? Or waiting till the big day to announce? 

Hope your headaches ease! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Nikki I wish I had advice to give you. I agree with the others in that I think the worst part about it is the fact that he's been lying about smoking. If he's been having trouble quitting (or doesn't even want to) then he should have been upfront about it so you could find a solution together. And there absolutely needs to be no smoking in the car (even with the window down) or in the house. Hopefully at the very least he is willing to abide by that. :hugs: for what you're going through.

Preethi, good news that she's gained 3/4 of a pound in two weeks! That's a definite positive. I think taking it week by week is a very good plan, and it would be fantastic if she can prove the doctors wrong and hang in there til 35 or 36 weeks. But even if they're saying now that she might make it to 34 weeks that's fantastic and certainly better than 32 weeks. I hope that every day continues to bring progress and it would be wonderful if she could break the 4lb mark at least before she's born. Holding out lots of hope for you :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a good scan babyhopes and that baby is gaining weight nicely! Would be awesome if they could leave her in until 34 weeks as she'd then have to spend very little time in nicu (maybe only a few days)! Anything after 34 weeks is great!
Hope the headaches ease soon :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi that is great news! So proud of your little girl for her growth spurt. 

Thank-you for the advise ladies. I had made it very clear to him from the beginning that trust is hard for me. And with this situation he knows I feel really betrayed of trust, but still feels defensive over that. I think he is being a man, and feeling very guilty inside, and being defensive. I start to feel like we can move on and then I think of the times that he would come home from a drink with a friend and be happily pronouncing proudly that he didn't even have a smoke at all. Then I think, he probably did, and just didn't feel badly about lying to me. It's just hurting badly. As for giving up smoking, I, too have been there so unfortunately do not have much sympathy for him in that department. What can I do when he stresses me out? I can't run for a smoke or a glass of wine. Sigh. I am scared we can't get past all this. I really feel like I don't want to look at him or be touched by him. In disgusted.


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Preethi: oh God! So happy to know about baby's growth...she loves you a lot :) My best wishes to you :hugs:


----------



## Dew

NY: Are you feeling any better..?? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Aww ny; :hugs: hun!!!!


Preethi; YAY she's gained a decent chunk of weight! And she's still happy in there too, so 34 weeks sounds MUCH better than 32! That's only 6 weeks early then, and that can happen 'normally' and be fine too, let alone without all the help she's been having to set her up to be ok! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: Nikki! Hope you guys get through this! :flower:

Preethi hun... my Godson was born 6 weeks early (complete surprise) so had no steroid injections etc and was tiny!!! He spent two weeks in hospital and is now walking around and just started talking :) 

So take heart lovely.... lets all keep our fingers crossed you get to a minimum of 34 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls- thanks for the hugs and support and advice. I am not really doing any better with it all but have been busy today as my sister just had her baby! I was at the hospital for a long day. It kind of made me feel sad a little because I am no longer very excited or enjoying my pregnancy with all this tension and resent between OH...and who even knows if we will be together in 7 weeks for him to be there with me at the birth. Its all kind of depressing. 

I hope my new Neice is ok, my sister spiked a temperature during labor and now the baby came out with it too and has to be in the NICU for at least 48 hours but then possibly more...for testing and such...so none of us can even go see her:( Im sad about that, I want to hold her so badly! 

Hope everyone is well and thanks again for support.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Hi girls- thanks for the hugs and support and advice. I am not really doing any better with it all but have been busy today as my sister just had her baby! I was at the hospital for a long day. It kind of made me feel sad a little because I am no longer very excited or enjoying my pregnancy with all this tension and resent between OH...and who even knows if we will be together in 7 weeks for him to be there with me at the birth. Its all kind of depressing.
> 
> I hope my new Neice is ok, my sister spiked a temperature during labor and now the baby came out with it too and has to be in the NICU for at least 48 hours but then possibly more...for testing and such...so none of us can even go see her:( Im sad about that, I want to hold her so badly!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and thanks again for support.

_I don't believe that NY! You must be kidding me! How can things get so bad in one week that you think of splitting with OH at almost 32 weeks of pregnancy?? Give some time and things will begin to smooth out between the two of you.

I remember couple of months back you were mad at him regarding the house. Things didn't turn out as perfectly as you expected but he did make an effort to fix the house.

From my understanding, I think men generally don't like to change their lifestyle/habits for their woman but they are known to change a lot for their kids. May be your OH will change too. I am not expecting him to quit smoking but at least he can cut down on it a bit and learn to smoke outside of car and house. 

This is definitely not the end for you two. No relationship is perfect, no man is and no woman is. When fate puts two people together, they have to find a way around each others imperfections to make it work, focus on the good part.....unless of course there is nothing good to focus on.

I hope your anger and annoyance calms down soon and you two find a way to talk to each other about it. If talking doesn't work, try writing in text or e-mail and convey your feelings to him in a calmer and loving way. Look for hope and you may find it.

Praying that your sister and sister's baby stay healthy and get to go home very soon. 
_
:hugs:


----------



## NDH

WSS ^

I couldn't have put it better myself Dew.

:hugs: Nikki - I believe you can work through this.


----------



## nypage1981

But it isn't the smoking, or whether he quits or not, its the lying....i just picture different instances where he was so mad that I could dream of accusing him, the most "honest person ever" of smoking, while he turned the fight against me, and stop being crazy, blah blah blah...and those instances, he either had just smoked, or left, and had a cigarette. Its being deceived that im stuck on. It isn't because he is a smoker that im so sad about, its being lied to by the one person I really thought wouldn't ever want to lie to me. I wouldnt do that to him, so it makes me sad that he did it so easily to me:( 

The house has been enough tension on this relationship, now something has happened with his family, and then THIS - him lying for the past 7 months every single day. i just dont know how much more I can take, if any:(


----------



## Dew

NY: I am so sorry that you are in such turmoil. I don't know why men lie to their wives about certain things :( I too don't feel the need to lie to DH about anything but there were times when I regretted telling him the truth because he failed to understand and made an unnecessary argument :(

I still hope you both can find a common ground and bury your differences for the sake of the baby. Your situation makes me sad :(


----------



## Huggles

big big hugs ny :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Trust is the biggest part of a relationship... I'm hoping that you can work through this and discuss the problems, at least so he can understand why you're so upset. Perhaps he'll then realise and try make things better??? :shrug:

Thinking of you Nikki! :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thank you so much ladies for all your support !!! BIG :hugs: to all of you.. xxx

Mummy :hugs: thanks for sending me that link, he is absolutely gorgeous !!! xxx well she has gained weight and im happy about that, although the doctors say dont look at the weight as the only factor, she can gain weight outside as well even if she is born with less weight so dont concentrate purely on the weight and the scan measurements, they said, that the longer we leave her in, the better purely from the lung maturity point of view.. i will still be getting the steroid shot apparently, although mummy, like you said 4 weeks would be brilliant if she stays in, but even they dopnt see that happening, i think they may draw the line at 34 weeks for me, but hey like you all said, 34 is better than 32. shes been active this morning too after a bit of worry last night from no movement, so im happy about that !

thank you all once again for being so supportive, i really dont know what i wouldve done without all of you !! x i me the woman from my antenatal class for dinner, shes from NZ, and will be delivering around the 24th of september, and by that time, im sure id have had my baby and would be lodging in the hospital as a guest rather than a patient, she and another woman who is due around the same date as her would be delivering at the same hospital, so it would be nice to see them, although, i feel kind of bad that i wont be getting the normal delivery like them, and when they say that their baby is head down etc etc, i feel kind of bad for myself, but in my situation, id go through anything just to have my baby healthy at home with me soon. xxx

Ny BIG :hugs: to you, i couldnt have put it better than dew like ndh says.. im praying things work out for you soon with OH. xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks ladies. Time is actually helping this situation. As the date go by I'm slowly letting him back in and we are getting there. I will still probably razz him about the trust isse here and there but so card it hasn't driven me so crazy that I can't hang in there. He had appilogized but been very adamant that while he madr a mistake, forgiveness in a relationship is just as important as trust. So I'm trying. I live him but am just scared of hurt, you know? I hate how i need to think, wonder if he is just smoking and hiding it. So aggravating! But he's a very positive influence in ellas life, my life, and the babies life so I have to make it work. 

Preethiwhen is your next scan? So glad you are being so string in all of this. My sister had her baby yesterday on her due date and the baby is in nicu with fever and infection. No one can see her or hold her so it goes to show you really don't know what can happen even with a full term baby. I hope yours stays in there until 34 weeks at least. What will you name her?


----------



## Huggles

i hope your sister's baby gets better soon ny :hugs:

I had a rather productive day today - cleared out two of the shelves in the baby's cupboard and unpacked all the baby clothes we have from last year. Put 3 months to 2 years in the cupboard, and newborn and 0-3 months in the basket on the change table. When i originally unpacked the clothes it looked like so much. But now they're in teh cupboard it looks like nothing LoL. We've only bought about 5 items ourselves (4 last year and 1 this year), all the rest were given to us - a mixture of gifts and hand-me-downs. Hoping to get lots at my baby shower and we will also buy a couple more items as well.

Then i also unpacked the baby blankets into another one of the baskets, and the cloth nappies (terry towelling squares) into a third basket. Those will most probably mainly be used as burp cloths.

And i ordered my first batch of cloth nappies today! :happydance:
I'll be getting a mixture of cherub tree and bumbeetles - i ordered the cherub trees today. Will do the bumbeetles next month.

Oh and yesterday I "bought" my respisense monitor! I found a lady selling one on gumtree for R500. Brand new they are R800 +R65 postage. I talked her down to R450 so i'm getting it almost half price! My friend will go and fetch it for me on the weekend as the lady lives far from me but close to my friend. Then i'll get it from her when i see her again.

We'll be getting an angel care monitor with breathing mat as well, but i like the respisense because it clips onto the nappy so goes wherever baby goes and can therefore be used when baby is sleeping in the pram/camp cot/ carseat as well as normal cot.
 



Attached Files:







3-24months.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0









nb-3months.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0978.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dew

Heading for our 2 FS appointments today....send me your good wishes, hope it is the beginning of something beautifuful, thanks!


----------



## Huggles

Good luck Dew!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Huggles how come you are buying so many monitors? Do they monitor movement or something?

Dew good luck and i hope you walk away feeling hopeful and informed.


----------



## Huggles

i'm buying 2 because i'm paranoid LoL

And yes, i'm buying them for movement monitors. The angel care one is a normal monitor for sound so you can hear baby crying, but it also comes with a breathing mat which you put in the cot under teh mattress, and if baby stops breathing it sounds a loud alarm.

the respisense is a similar thing but much much smaller and clips onto the nappy so can be used when baby is asleep in the car seat or pram or camp cot (travel cot). If baby stops breathing then it does a little vibration thing after 15 sec to try and stimulate baby to start breathing again. And if still no movement after 20 sec then it also sounds a loud alarm.

We have 2 cats and I'm a little bit nervous that they might go and sleep on the baby's head or something. It is highly doubtful that they will, i really dont think they will, but I would prefer to have that peace of mind. And also against SIDS etc.

I was happy to just use the respisense, but dh wants the angel care one. But baby will be in his main wooden cot during the day when sleeping, but at night he'll be in teh camp cot next to our bed - so no angel care monitor - so that's why i want the respisense.


----------



## nypage1981

Which one do you recommend for the knowing if cats are in the cot? I have had that thought a few times about my huge fluff ball because his way to snuggle me is to drape over my throat literally and purr away. He isn't trying to be mean, but it strangles me!


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles, sounds like you've had a very productive baby day! :cloud9: 

Nikki... glad you and OH are talking it through and working on it! :hugs: 

Dew... :dust: and best wishes sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, where are you?

So, we visited both fertility clinics today. In second clinic, doctor (D2) decided to do a vaginal U/S on me to check my fibroid, ovaries and basal antral follicle count (BAF count tells the status of ovarian reserve). Unfortunately, we got bad news and we feel so discouraged and I can't stop crying since then. D2 could only see 2 follicles per ovary so a total of 4 which is considered very low. D2 said I don't have much fertile time left in me and he is not very sure how successfully I will react to clomid/injectibles (definitely need them in very high dose for superovulation). Even if we go for IVF, since I do not have good BAF, I may end up with fewer eggs thus reducing my chances of producing fertilized eggs/embryos (and definitely not a good chance of freezing embryo for later because I won't have any extras). I feel so discouraged and infertile and wish I was dead already.

I hate my gynec for not testing Estrogen levels on CD3 along with FSH because low FSH (a good sign) but with increased E2 will indicate poor ovarian reserve and we could have known about my situation long time back. 

D2 suggested 100mg Clomid (CD2-6); if U/S doesn't look good then FSH injection on CD8, followed by Ovidrel trigger shot, IC (BD), IUI (36-40 hrs post-trigger) plus Progesterone supplement (LPS) [Next cycle will be modified based on first cycle observations and results]

Doctor at first clinic (D1) did not do any U/S, D1 also wants to do CD3 hormone tests; based on results and U/S start with injectables on CD3 (she doesn't believe much in clomid but left the decision to us); trigger shot; IUI; Progesterone supplement. She mentioned that E2 level information is missing but based on my medical history, she expects it to be fine. I think she is wrong because later D2 found diminished basal ovarian follicles. She also mentioned that if CD3 test results are not looking good, we won't proceed further (whatever that means?).

I never expected to hear such bad news about my fertility. Everything sounds horrible and so so pessimistic. Such a bad day :( and all these treatments are so ****ing expensive


----------



## sherylb

D2 sounds like a better way to proceed. At least D2 doesn't want to waste any time and got right down to U/S.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> D2 sounds like a better way to proceed. At least D2 doesn't want to waste any time and got right down to U/S.

After meeting him, I was so mad at him as I felt very discouraged but he was just telling us the truth. D2 is more expensive as well but we haven't really compared the expenses yet.


----------



## sherylb

Unfortunately it sounds like time is of the essence and you may not be able to change your mind after you get started if you choose D1.


----------



## NDH

Oh Dew :hugs:

I know the news must be devastating to you and I can't imagine what you're going through right now. It's a good thing you found out now though rather than waiting and trying on your own for a few more cycles. I hope D2 was wrong and that your reserves are even a bit higher than he says they are.

I'd be angry at the gynae as well for not ordering ALL the blood tests and just doing the progesterone one. As you say, you could have known months ago and been using this time to save up for treatment :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Unfortunately it sounds like time is of the essence and you may not be able to change your mind after you get started if you choose D1.

You are right. Let's see what we both decide. DH has hugged and kissed me a couple of times but I am avoiding and staying away from him, feeling so guilty right now. He is currently reading all the literature provided to us by D2. Probably, we'll sit together after some time and discuss in detail. We definitely don't want to try more than 2 IUIs, then go for IVF. IVF needs at least 6 weeks of preparation time from the time we make a decision to go for it. And considering my low follicle count they may even have to cancel IVF if enough eggs are not produced by me. Very complicated indeed!


----------



## Dew

I just did some rough calculations and 1 IUI w/ injectables will cost a total of about $4000 (a little less in D1 clinic and a little more in D2's), our responsibility is to pay 20% so about $800 goes out of our pocket.


----------



## sherylb

And is "injectable" the trigger shot?


----------



## Dew

No, injectables here = FSH injection; trigger is either HCG or ovidrel


----------



## NDH

Injectibles are what is used instead of a drug like clomid to stimulate the follicles to mature.

Good luck with your decision Dew :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Dew! Hun! :( :hugs: I'm so sorry you've had bad news!! I know it's hard, but don't forget you DO still have follicles and eggs and some fertility, even if it's a lot less than you had thought/hoped for. Many women are totally infertile and are unable to ever even consider fertility treatments to help. It sucks sooooo bad, but it CAN always be worse. Loads and loads of baby dust heading your way though, and a ton of :hugs:'s too!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh gosh Dew, that's heartbreaking honey!!! :cry: I'm so sorry!! :(

I agree... D2 seemed to not want to waste any more of your valuable time and even though his news was harder to take, I think at least you know exactly where you stand. :thumbup: Sadly it sounds like any attempts for a baby now are going to cost you guys lots of money! Which sucks! Specially when people get pregnant when they don't want the baby :grr: It makes me so mad about how unfair life can be some times! :grr: saying that.... once you have that baby in your arms you wont care what you've spent to have him/her. It will all be worth it!

I guess the only way forward is one step at a time and see how it goes... but I think D2 would give me the most confidence in knowing that he's doing everything possible to help me get pregnant (If I were in your situation).

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

NY - I think for me I'm using hte respisense mainly for the cats as baby will have it on no matter where he's sleeping. however, I think it might only be available in SA - not sure though. But i know a lot of other ladies have the angel care monitor with breathing mat and that is available worldwide so should also work to notify you if the cat is being a problem.

Dew - I am so so sorry you got such bad news :hugs:
I also tend to agree with the other ladies and think you should rather stick with D2 - he seemed more thorough and doesn't want to waste time which I think is good given your situation. It's really lucky that you will only have to pay 20% of the fee - yes, it is still a lot of money, but a heck of a lot less than if you had the pay it all. I really really hope he manages to help you get pg. I'm really sorry you had that news :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

27 weeks today for me and I guess that makes me officially third tri!?! :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 27 weeks Huggles! :dance: and :yipee: for third trimester! :D


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone :flower:

we got back yesterday at 5pm and had dinner, then there was a hurricane warning and I came online to catch up with you and the power cut out! so then I read the posts later on my laptop but I dont have my username/password saved on that so I couldnt reply to anything :dohh:



Dew said:


> Sarah, where are you?
> 
> So, we visited both fertility clinics today. In second clinic, doctor (D2) decided to do a vaginal U/S on me to check my fibroid, ovaries and basal antral follicle count (BAF count tells the status of ovarian reserve). Unfortunately, we got bad news and we feel so discouraged and I can't stop crying since then. D2 could only see 2 follicles per ovary so a total of 4 which is considered very low. D2 said I don't have much fertile time left in me and he is not very sure how successfully I will react to clomid/injectibles (definitely need them in very high dose for superovulation). Even if we go for IVF, since I do not have good BAF, I may end up with fewer eggs thus reducing my chances of producing fertilized eggs/embryos (and definitely not a good chance of freezing embryo for later because I won't have any extras). I feel so discouraged and infertile and wish I was dead already.
> 
> I hate my gynec for not testing Estrogen levels on CD3 along with FSH because low FSH (a good sign) but with increased E2 will indicate poor ovarian reserve and we could have known about my situation long time back.
> 
> D2 suggested 100mg Clomid (CD2-6); if U/S doesn't look good then FSH injection on CD8, followed by Ovidrel trigger shot, IC (BD), IUI (36-40 hrs post-trigger) plus Progesterone supplement (LPS) [Next cycle will be modified based on first cycle observations and results]
> 
> Doctor at first clinic (D1) did not do any U/S, D1 also wants to do CD3 hormone tests; based on results and U/S start with injectables on CD3 (she doesn't believe much in clomid but left the decision to us); trigger shot; IUI; Progesterone supplement. She mentioned that E2 level information is missing but based on my medical history, she expects it to be fine. I think she is wrong because later D2 found diminished basal ovarian follicles. She also mentioned that if CD3 test results are not looking good, we won't proceed further (whatever that means?).
> 
> I never expected to hear such bad news about my fertility. Everything sounds horrible and so so pessimistic. Such a bad day :( and all these treatments are so ****ing expensive

dew :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
first of all please dont say you wish you were dead already, that scares me :cry: I understand this is devestating news but you can overcome this....it will just take some science but you can do it :hugs: I was watching a tv program in the hotel about this girl with legs that wont stop growing and it was so sad and I realized how precious life is and how lucky many of us are. you may not feel lucky right now but try and think positive thoughts ....you did get pregnant before so you CAN get pregnant.

I dont know much about the low BAF count....how many follicles per ovary did her expect to see? can you ask the other clinic to do the same test and ask for a 2nd opinion? just to make sure he is correct. Im not saying he is wrong but there are clinics who are in this to make profit and will exaggerate. Are there any clinics affiliated with big hospitals?

if you 'don't have much fertile time left' in you then honestly Dew skip the IUI and go right for IVF....why waste valuable eggs on a procedure that has a much lower success rate? if you dont respond well to the drugs they can change to an IUI cycle but I think you should go for the IVF straight away, if you could afford it. Id be doing it now but wont have the $ till January. how much will your insurance cover for IVF? half of the cost is drugs so hopefully that is covered well.

Im so sorry you are going through this and we are all with you :hugs: but at least you have some idea what is holding things up, Im unexplained and just not getting pregnant. you got pregnant before so I have every faith in you that you can do it again and get your forever baby. once day you and I will have our babies in our arms and will look back on these posts :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hello ladies- ive read everything and hope you are all well and sending hugs around.
> 
> 
> I have an issue and since you are all so level headed and have great advice im hoping to vent and get some feed back. Ok.
> 
> OH agreed to stop smoking with a bfp. There have been many times in the last 7 months that i've asked, accused, bantered, and fought with OH about me thinking he has been smoking. And in his car, nonetheless. BUT each time he has assured me up and down, promised, and said definitely he is not smoking. He even gets really mad at ME when i would bring it up or "accuse" him of things and would be in a fight because he would be mad that I accused him. Anyways, a month ago I decided to be nice and vacuum his car very thoroughly. I busted my butt doing this, getting into small cracks and under seats and all over. I found ashes, wrappers, and other things to point to the smoking. I just through it all away, cleaned it up, and hoped it was old stuff. Yesterday I for sure caught him. For the first time in a while I went into his car for something and noticed fresh white ashes on the floor and side dash of his car.....then I looked in glove box and found other evidence. When I asked him about it he denied it, got mad again, and actually left. Finally, its out, he has been smoking but now, get this, its my fault because I "stress him out." So, not only has he blatantly lied to my face COUNTLESS times in the last 7 months, but he's even smoking in his car, which baby will be riding in soon....The biggest issue I have is the trust. He travels for work sometimes and I find it hard to figure out now how important i am to him to not do things behind my back and just lie to me....so where is the line drawn at the betrayal he could justify? Im so torn to pieces over this, it hurts so much to think of being lied to over something so small for so long....Today I made a snide comment about him not answering his phone while at work because he was outside smoking and he said he would never smoke at work since he is in the Excercise Physiology division and that would NOT be accepted. All I can think of that is im so glad his work gets the luxury of him not smoking there out of respect for his career, but then its ok to lie to me for the last year about it and not think anything wrong of that.....us, his family, we are ok to hurt. IDk. What do i do?

hi NY....I have very strong feelings on this issue as Ive been through this exact thing....with my Dad :cry: I just wanted to give you my opinion and hopefully this will help you not be so angry at him. Yes its bad he has lied to you but I know that the addiction of smoking will make lovely caring men turn into liars. This is exactly what happened with my dad....when I was about 17 he started finding it hard to breathe and went to the doctor who told him to give up smoking. We were all worried about him and he promised he would stop. Well I could smell smoke on him and would confront him and he would lie right to my face....this was the man who I was so close to and here he was lying to me! I remember one time I basically caught him in the garage and he was all weird and still tried to lie. It was very strange. Here was my dad, my hero and the strongest person in my life lying and sneaking around. In hindsight I realized that it was really hard for him to give up, and that made him feel really bad and thats why he was hiding it. It ended up being emhysema and thats what he died from, and I do regret getting so angry at him around that time.

We all have our 'vices' that we turn to when stressed - mine is food - but addiction is a powerful thing. I know in my head that losing 30 pounds will probably help my fertility but can I do it? no! I still eat 'bad' food as thats what makes me happy after a stressful day. Im an intelligent business woman, but I cant seem to find the willpower to beat my addiction to certain foods. He is probably understandably nervous about the arrival of the baby and finding the smoking to be an outlet. 

Im not saying what your hubby did is right....but he has an addiction and needs your help not you being angry at him. Like you said he has been wonderful for your family so dont let this make you think so differently of him. He has only lied to you as he is covering up something he is ashamed of. And doing that probably makes him even more stressed and in turn he wants to smoke more. Hopefully you being more sympathetic to him will help, say you want to help him overcome and find ways to communicate better so he doesnt think you are nagging him about it. Perhaps he can go for laser therapy, I hear thats good? :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

huggles congrats on entering 3rd tri :hugs: :cloud9:

preethi Im so happy bubs is growing and is still inside you :hugs: :cloud9:

Im proud of you both! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- That sounds heart breaking:( Im sorry to hear all of that news from D2....but take it with a grain of salt. He seriously could be jumping off the negative train a little bit if the two opinions are so different. Have you researched any of what he has told you now? I would find out your own information a bit as well...Some just don't like to make you hopeful for anything so they look extra successful in the end...I just dont want your attitude ruined by his/(her?) attitude right off the start. Otherwise it will not work either way. Unfortunately, your body needs positivity and hope in order for it to work properly. Just take a few days to stew over those words, then get determined again because at this point that is all you can do. I hope it works out for you, and do what you need to do to make a decision. Just remember that the 2 opinions were different and think of what is best for you!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, where are you?
> 
> So, we visited both fertility clinics today. In second clinic, doctor (D2) decided to do a vaginal U/S on me to check my fibroid, ovaries and basal antral follicle count (BAF count tells the status of ovarian reserve). Unfortunately, we got bad news and we feel so discouraged and I can't stop crying since then. D2 could only see 2 follicles per ovary so a total of 4 which is considered very low. D2 said I don't have much fertile time left in me and he is not very sure how successfully I will react to clomid/injectibles (definitely need them in very high dose for superovulation). Even if we go for IVF, since I do not have good BAF, I may end up with fewer eggs thus reducing my chances of producing fertilized eggs/embryos (and definitely not a good chance of freezing embryo for later because I won't have any extras). I feel so discouraged and infertile and wish I was dead already.
> 
> I hate my gynec for not testing Estrogen levels on CD3 along with FSH because low FSH (a good sign) but with increased E2 will indicate poor ovarian reserve and we could have known about my situation long time back.
> 
> D2 suggested 100mg Clomid (CD2-6); if U/S doesn't look good then FSH injection on CD8, followed by Ovidrel trigger shot, IC (BD), IUI (36-40 hrs post-trigger) plus Progesterone supplement (LPS) [Next cycle will be modified based on first cycle observations and results]
> 
> Doctor at first clinic (D1) did not do any U/S, D1 also wants to do CD3 hormone tests; based on results and U/S start with injectables on CD3 (she doesn't believe much in clomid but left the decision to us); trigger shot; IUI; Progesterone supplement. She mentioned that E2 level information is missing but based on my medical history, she expects it to be fine. I think she is wrong because later D2 found diminished basal ovarian follicles. She also mentioned that if CD3 test results are not looking good, we won't proceed further (whatever that means?).
> 
> I never expected to hear such bad news about my fertility. Everything sounds horrible and so so pessimistic. Such a bad day :( and all these treatments are so ****ing expensive

dew I reread your post.....so the clinic how did the ultrasound do they still need to do the CD3 tests....you mentioned having a high estrogen level on CD3 is not good...do you know for sure yours is high or are you waiting to hear back from both?


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- thanks for the kind words about the smoking. I am very sorry about what happened to your dad. Its very sad, I just wish smoking were never around. To lose people that could have been prevented had cigarettes just never been here. So sad. ...I totally know giving it up is hard. But, since i've been there, I dont really have the sympathy towards him about it since ive done it. I just hope he really stays away from it this time, as he is telling me again that he is, for I will NOT handle anymore lying.....Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice, shame on you.


----------



## babyhopes2323

HI everyone,

Happy 3rd tri huggles !!! :headspin:

Dew im so sorry :hugs: :cry: i wont say i can imagine how you feel because nobody can unless they are going through it.. it is heartbreaking and though i dont know much about follicles etc, i will say one thing after i read your post and everyone elses responses.. yes D2 did make you mad but giving you that news, but now you know where you are and think of this.. you WERE pregnant before, just like sarah said. so there is no certainty that you wont get pregnant now.. Also, i agree, why waste time and money and your eggs on IUI if it wont work or has less chance.. just go with IVF like sarah says.. but i understand money is a concern, is there no way you can get help ??

i am praying for you :hugs: and youre in my thoughts.. you will find an answer soon xxxxx

Sarah, so sorry about your dad, it is heartbreaking, and youre strong to have gone through that.. :hugs: Lying is the worst thing ever !!

Ny, im sure ive told you all before, that ive thought of a name and that i was going to call her Gemma Louise, purely because Gemma means precious/jewel in latin and Louise means fighter/ strong warrior in french and i couldnt think of a better suited name for her given what ive been through.. i remember you also saying Jemma was your "dogs" name and i said that Gemma is a well used by the English as a name for their babies. 

i had my ctg today and it went fine, she was active, so its on to monday now.. my next scan


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- thanks for the kind words about the smoking. I am very sorry about what happened to your dad. Its very sad, I just wish smoking were never around. To lose people that could have been prevented had cigarettes just never been here. So sad. ...I totally know giving it up is hard. But, since i've been there, I dont really have the sympathy towards him about it since ive done it. I just hope he really stays away from it this time, as he is telling me again that he is, for I will NOT handle anymore lying.....Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice, shame on you.

but thats you....you cant expect him to be the same....

I have been battling this food addiction thing myself, and my hubby gets annoyed at me as he finds it easy to deal with diet and exercise. but he didnt go through the painful loss of a parent and the depression from that so he cant know whats in my head. perhaps your hubby is feeling internally stressed about the baby or work or family...all I am saying is to try and have a little sympathy as I think that kind of reaction would be more helpful.

Im just trying to give you a different perspective :hugs: I was told by my therapist to not expect people to act like you, as they are not you. that has helped me quite a bit when dealing with issues, but its hard!

hubby probably lied to you as if he had told you he was smoking you would have been angry....so lying is the easier option even though they dont realize its worse later. :dohh:

youve mentioned before how wonderful he is with your family so I hope you can move on and help him give up and allow him to share with you when he is struggling :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ive also got the options of Holly Jane and Kelly Jane, so lets see.. ive got only two and half ish weeks or so to go probably,so hope i make a decision by then..

Sarah,, nobody will understand a persons pain and problems unless theyve been through them like you say your dh does not understand the addiction to food thing and the depression because he hasnt been there.. youve been there, and youre coming out so strong :hugs: its all down to self experience .

Ny, you and your dh will get through this, and yeah like sarah says, you did mention he was great with you and ella and im sure he will understand if not now, then closer to the time when baby arrives xx


----------



## sherylb

I failed my GTT yesterday by 2 friggin points and have to take the 3 hour test tomorrow. :( Close enough that the sugary muffin DH told me I shouldn't eat as I drove to the appointment could have been the difference.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- you are right. He isn't me and I can be quite a pill to swallow if something doesn't go the way I think it should. I agree that he was afraid of my reaction if I knew he was smoking. I have a hard time making it easy to come to talk to me abot something I will not agree with...so he feels it hard to talk to me about it as he knew i'd flip anyways. I am trying to be more open to the fact that he can't quit as easily as me, and there will be weak times of him smoking, but just hate being lied to. I hope that doesn't become a habit of his too....:( 

Sheryl- yea, probably the muffin did it for sure. Hope you pass 3 hour and dont barf it up. I hated it so bad! 
Preethi- yes now I remember the name Gemma! I love it! So so cute. I like it the best out of the ones you named. Glad she was being so good today! How exciting that she is giving some good news. 

Got your bags packed for the hospital? think you are all set to go? 

I am hoping my new neice comes home today and out of the NICU, i've not even really met her yet! 

Happy 3rd tri Huggles! WOO HOO! Wish I could say it goes fast. Lol. I feel like ive been 32 weeks for like 5 months now! Although, all the stores have brought out halloween things to buy now and it makes it seem closer since by halloween I will have a baby!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ive bought all the stuff for hospital, but havent packed my bags yet ! totally forgot to mention your neice, im sorry about her, i do hope she comes out of nicu as soon as possible ! she is full term and in good weight, so its only the fever that needs to calm down. fx'd hoping everything goes well for her xx


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you. I just hope nothing else was wrong that I dont know about.....Also, my sister was heart broken last night when I went to visit with her. I guess the baby had just gotten an IV in her head and it looks really really bloody and aweful:( I just feel so sad for the family right now. Her husband came back for his 2 week leave from his deployment, and this is what they have to deal with while he is back, heart break. So sad!


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl - sorry you failed the test. It very probably was the muffin. But if it's just by 2 points then there's a good chance you'll pass the 3 hour test - just remember to fast beforehand! Sucks that you have to do it though :hugs:

Babyhopes - Gemma Louise is a really pretty name. I like Holly Jane too. I don't think you need to decide for definite before baby is born. Once you meet her you'll know which name suits her best.

Ny - I really hope your sister's baby can come out of nicu soon. It's so heartbreaking when things go wrong - even at term. You think "great, i'm full term, now nothing can go wrong" and then things do. Everything is always so unpredictable. You think you're going in to meet your baby and you're all excited etc, and then something unexpected happens like this fever. It really can be very upsetting. I hope she gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Happy third tri Huggles!!!! woohoo!!!!!!!!!

Ny, I hope your niece comes out soon, it is scary when something goes awry, regardless of if they're full term or not; they're still such fragile lil guys.....


33 weeks today; only 7 to go now!


----------



## Huggles

Wow, happy 33 weeks flying!


----------



## NDH

Lots to comment on.

Firstly NY, I pray your little neice recovers quickly from her fever so she can go home and have bonding time with her parents before her daddy's leave is up. How heartbreaking for them to have to go through this with a full term baby - and i can't imagine seeing my baby - or any baby - with a bloody IV in their head :(. Does that mean she had a build up of cranial pressure they had to relieve. I hope not.

Secondly NY, if the lying about smoking is bothering you more than the actual smoking you need to sit him down and talk to him about that. Let him know that you understand addictions are hard to break and you are aware that it hasn't been/won't be easy for him to quit, but that you can't tolerate him lying. But then you have to try not to get angry at him if he does continue to smoke or it will just encourage him to lie about it. As has been said, he probably feels terrible about not having the willpower to quit and doesnt need to feel worse about it. No lying and no smoking in the car or near the house are the issues you should stick with, and then try to support him as best you can with quitting.

Sheryl - so sorry you passed the GTT :(. I guess there's a reason you're supposed to fast (maybe not there but you have to here for the 1 hour one). I'm sure you'll pass the 2 or 3 hour one easily since it was just 2 points, but what a horrible test :(.

Preethi, if you're taking votes my vote is for Gemma Louise as well - it sounds both Gorky and grown up at the same time and seems to have great significance to you. And I think what names mean is important too. But you don't have to decide for definite until she's born. At least you have a couple of options and can settle on the best one when you meet her. Some people have only one name and t at doesn't suit and the. They scramble for another option.


----------



## NDH

Sorry, I intentionally posted early - I'm on my iPodAnd the battery is low and I didn't want it to die and lose the entire post.

Dew, some other valid points were made about some Drs being intentionally negative in order to make their success look greater, or to justify people paying more money for treatments they may or may not a tually have needed at that point. So a second opinion would be a good thing. And I really do hope for the nest possible outcome for you :hugs:

Huggles happy 27 weeks! Sheryl happy 28 weeks! Flying happy 33 weeks! And happy 22 weeks to me!

Not going to be around this weekend - we're going camping with my parents. Just 2 hours away and it's not reapply camping (we will be in tents but the camp ground has tennis courts and a hot tub lol).

See you all when I get back.


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your camping ndh!

Re the IV in the head - they always put IV's in the head on tiny babies (i think up to about 6 months) - it's the easiest place to get a good vein.


----------



## NDH

Strange that I've never noticed that before :shrug:


----------



## Dew

CD8-we BDed tonight and I cried before BD :cry:
Will come online tomorrow and write more....
NDH, have fun at camping!


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: Dew and :dust: for those spermies

NY... sorry to hear about your niece :( that's heartbreaking but hopefully before long she'll be home safe and sound! 

Natalie.. have a fab time camping! :flower: and happy 22 weeks! :dance:
Happy 33 weeks Flying and 28 weeks Sheryl! :yipee:

Preethi... I love the name Gemma Louise. If it helps... I know quite a few Gemma's and they're all lovely! Sweet caring and considerate... all of them!

I have NCT ladies popping round today. Lottie's best pals and the new baby Millie! Lottie's very excited to see her again! :cloud9: She calls her Minnie though! :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2323

ny, i am so sorry about your niece :cry: im really concerned about how babies cope in nicu.. and i know im in for a long ride, just praying your niece comes out soon xx

flying, happy 33 weeks. !!

NDH, happy 22 weeks !! and enjoy camping. xxx

Thanks for the votes on the names ladies, dh loves gemma louise and has poo poo'd my new choice of caitlin danielle or caitlin jane.. ! i love the new name ive found, i guess we will settle on one sooner or later xx

AFM, my sister is landing tomorrow around 11pm, and im seeing her after 4-5 months, so thats going to be nice, she is visiting for a week, she was actually coming over thinking my baby is going to be delivered, but now things have changed and LO will be in there hopefully until 34 weeks ! 

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

dew :hugs: sending lots of :fairydust: your way after last nights BD


----------



## babyhopes2323

ooh have fun with the NCT ladies Mummy.. its always nice to have a good catch up ! xx sweet lottie xx


----------



## flyingduster

haha, I'm laughing at your new find of the name Caitlin, as our *only* choice for a girls name is Caitlyn Rose; both me and hubby have loved that name for years before even TTC, we don't even have a back up girls name at all; we're so set on it being Caitlyn if it's a girl... ;)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dont worry about me stealing your name of * Caitlin * i get your warning already as you mentioned about years of loving that name, so dont worry about it as DH does not like it at all, so i wont be going against him .


----------



## babyhopes2323

@ amy,(the above mentioned) is all in good humour.. :hugs: some women actually fight like cats over names lol 


i think dh is pretty keen on our first choice of Gemma anyway.. :) i quite like danielle though but dh keeps insisting that it sounds like the male :daniel , theres obviously a difference lol

i just feel like i did a mistake by telling some people the name weve chosen when theyve asked so it dosent feel special to me anymore.. still love it though


----------



## nypage1981

I haven't read to the end yet but want to reply to NDH- thank you for great advice regarding the OH issues. I agree with all that has been said and have extended some more supportive approaches to all of this with him. I am just afraid to surrender, and then he will lie again. Does this seem like im just being kinda nutso or is this valid? 

The IV thing- yea, they did it just to get the fluids in her. Guess they had one in her arm, but it was no good. She didn't have anything in her brain with preassure or anything thank god! 

have fun with camping. I can't imagine the tent will be too comfy with a belly! Those air mattresses are tough on me not pregnant!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- it is common for people to keep their names a secret and NOW I know whY! Every time I think i've figured out a name, someone ruins it for me with not liking it, or I knew someone and they were aweful...blah blah blah. Its frustrating. I am glad your sister is coming, but too bad she couldn't have waited just a couple more weeks to meet her niece! Its so awesome being an aunt. Where is she from? 

My neice came home! Yay! IV's out and no infection or fever and all tests came back good. We are happy and I hope she continues to do well! I finally get to see her today and can't think of what kind of gift to buy for her now that she is home......

Dew- hope you are doing better today. 

Names are going to be the death of me. I even started a thread about naming this baby because im so confused! I am almost there and can't even figure out what his name is besides "bean". I feel terrible!


----------



## sarahincanada

NY: I totally hear what you are saying about the lying, I just feel the 'Im not smoking' lie is a little different to a regular lie...I dont think it means he will then lie about everything else. I think if you express to him that the lying is what bothers you the most hopefully he will work on it, its just if he cant talk to you because you will be angry then he is less likely to tell the truth, so I think theres work to do on both sides. Im glad things are better, I was worried as I read all the posts at once and one point you were saying you might not even be together when the baby was born and that made me very sad :cry: like I mentioned I saw my strong caring wonderful father turn into a weird lying stranger when he was trying to give up, but that wasnt the real him. :hugs: :kiss: I hope your neice is doing ok (sorry I must have missed that original post) ...I cant imagine seeing that whole IV thing, how hard.

preethi my neice is caitlin and she is gorgeous so I am biased!! I quite like gemma too. My choices for a girl are Chloe and Meaghan, for boys I like Cieran and Ethan. Will I ever get to use those names thats the question!

dew :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: look forward to hearing more from you...I do hope you get a 2nd opinion as what if that clinic exaggerates to make people do the expensive treatments. and I would like to know if you have the day 3 estrogen tests to confirm the high estrogen or not. If you do go for IVF that would be exciting as I cant afford it till January unless I get some extra work, Im going to try as I would like to do asap. Someone that is 41 in the over 35 folder was told she couldnt use her own eggs for IVF and that only 1 in every 5 eggs is a good egg at that age. Im not far off that age so Im assuming the same....I dont want to waste valuable months so will do IVF as soon as I can afford. Did you work out how much it would cost you? Im looking at about $12,000 as I dont have any coverage.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- thank you hun. I can pretty much go to extremes. When we fight, we fight passionately, and when we love we love the same. So its tough for me to see through a bad fight and I usually just want to leave. But I always come around to knowing that is not the best choice and why would I want to put my children through that because I feel betrayed. Its not healthy for me to be like this pregnant, but pretty sure its the hormones that helped on this argument! We can and have gotten through a lot, so as long as I stop with being so evil about the smoking, I hope he upholds his promise to not lie. Its all I can do is have faith that he doesn't want to hurt me this way again as obviously he loves me with all of the other things he does for me and our family. 

My boy names are so random....but now we are debating with Ian Elijah, Kian Patrick, and Jude ______. Those are a few of the top runners I think now. Its tough for us to agree on!


----------



## Huggles

ny i'm so glad to hear your niece is home and doing well.
I like Kian Patrick.

Sarah, wow $12000 is a lot of money! :shock:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> ny i'm so glad to hear your niece is home and doing well.
> I like Kian Patrick.
> 
> Sarah, wow $12000 is a lot of money! :shock:

I know! and the question is how many do we do. I think I would do 3 attempts, no more than 5. we have quite a bit of equity in properties that I would take out to pay for it, I would need to feel like we gave a good attempt and if its not meant to be then at least we would have tried.


----------



## Huggles

totally sucks that it's so expensive to fall pg though! Seems so unfair.
Really hope you don't even need the IVF though. Really hope you get pg in the next month or two! :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> totally sucks that it's so expensive to fall pg though! Seems so unfair.
> Really hope you don't even need the IVF though. Really hope you get pg in the next month or two! :dust:

that would be nice!! at least by December and I would be happy. In fact my perfect month to get pregnant is November with an August birth as my family can come over to be there, and be there every birthday too (as my nieces are off school so able to come over)

For those of you who know hollymonkey she is pregnant again, praying this is her forever baby after she has lost 2 this year.


----------



## sarahincanada

ny I like Kian Patrick, I think Kian is an irish name? Ive always loved irish names and most of my choices are irish!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, im indian so my sister is indian too lol .. she couldnt wait as she is studying for her MBA and probably has some exam later on due to which she had to make it this week.. Ny, i like Kian patrick too... 

sarah,i really like caitlin, but dh dosent.. i wish i could have named her caitlin but i think it will have to be gemma purely for the meaning and because weve been calling her gemma from the beginning .. i love irish names too...... !! you will surely get to use them.. fx'd for your BFP asap never mind november.. 

yay !!!! i cant believe hollymonkey is pregnant again.. good on her ! im going to send her a message now that youve mentioned it !


----------



## HollyMonkey

Thanks Sarah and Babyhopes for your kind messages!:hugs:

I was actually snooping around here to see what dpo Sarah was on, please excuse me ladies:flower:

7dpo I see:thumbup: 

I will creep back into my hole now...https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Fantastique/monstre2.gif


----------



## Huggles

hoping for a sticky one for you hollymonkey :dust:


----------



## Dew

Hello ladies,

Thanks for your support and advice. Here, I hope to be clearer about D1, D2 and my ovarian reserve situation. Its gonna be a long message, I hope you have patience to read it through.

My gynec did day 3 tests on me but she only included FSH, prolactin and TSH. My results for these three hormones were very good and within normal range. Unfortunately, in the absence of day 3 estrogen level, FSH doesnt make much sense.

_What we want on day three is a low FSH level in conjunction with a low estradiol level (<80). If the FSH is normal but the estradiol level is elevated, the elevated estradiol will often be artificially "suppressing" the FSH level down to the normal range._

In addition to E2 and FSH tests, Basal Antral Follicle count and AMH levels are observed on day 3 or in pre-follicular phase to determine ovarian health status.

_While an abnormal result (high baseline FSH) tends to be very predictive of low egg quantity, a normal result does not necessarily mean that the egg quantity is good. There are a significant number of women with normal FSH values that have a reduced egg supply. The lower egg supply is not being reflected in their FSH value. This is why doing antral follicle counts and AMH levels can be useful. By doing multiple ovarian reserve tests, we are more likely to find an ovarian reserve problem if there is one._

Now D2s clinic has a policy of performing a diagnostic ultrasound for BAF count in addition to day 3 hormone tests, HSG and SA for DH. As a result of that u/s, D2 is one step ahead of D1 in terms of knowing my situation but that really doesnt mean he is any smarter than D1. Both are old and have decades of experience in infertility treatment. In fact, after visiting first clinic and meeting with D1, we were very satisfied and if we didnt have second option, we would have been happy to get treated at D1. D1 is just about 10 minutes drive from our house while D2 is about 30 minutes and if traffic is bad, it can get longer. D1 is cheaper than D2 to some extent. D2 is at a beautiful location and has fancier interiors.

Unfortunately, I was at CD7 on the day of appointment so we have to wait until next cycle to do day 3s and based on those results we move forward with our treatment. 

OK, yes! we also questioned D1 and D2s sincerity in suggesting my treatment because as you pointed out doctors are business men too. So, clomid is way cheaper than FSH injections. D1 is not a fan of clomid and thinks it has more side-effects and less results; she pushed more towards injectibles. D2, on the other hand, did that U/S and scared both of us to death, we were so not ready to hear about my poor ovarian reserve. We were dumbfounded and at the end of it, didnt even know what to ask and expect. He talked and talked, gave us lots of published articles to take home and read, and finally, made a treatment regimen for us without our involvement (we were too shaken at that moment to participate). We came out of D2 clinic, very discouraged and I was in tears already. It was a long drive and we both went into denial stage, where we started to question D2s findings and felt it is probably his strategy to scare us into getting more expensive treatment. But after coming home, we both read articles and I searched internet and we figured that based on my BAF count, I do have problem and D2 was just telling us the truth. At least, now we are better prepared for a surprise in day 3 hormone test results in next cycle. I think D2 will also do AMF test on day* 2* (he wants to start a day early, may be because I ovulate early??).

However, I do not think that D1 is any less experienced or less capable because she did say that my day 3 FSH is insignificant in the absence of E2 levels and was not willing to plan treatment regime without that information. Although, considering my medical background she expected it to be normal too...quoting her... "_Her medical history is unremarkable for factors that would negatively affect her reproductive system._". She too will do bloods (FSH, LH, Estrogen) and U/S on day *3*. We also meet her one more time before my periods start and she intends to perform infectious disease (HIV, Hepatitis etc) blood tests before we proceed.

Well, we have still not made a decision. We have been busy reading articles, calling insurance company for additional information and just getting over the initial shock.

About insurance coverage, it is pretty generous but IUI with injectables is so expensive and $8000 (max coverage for infertility treatment) will cover only 2 IUIs, at the most 3 and we will still be paying $150 deductible and 20% of the cost. 

I am scared about my day 3 tests and I have to pray really hard that my ovary/follicles respond well to stimulation.

I will talk about IVF in next message because it's getting long here.

Thanks everyone for reading. Sorry, if I am still not clear. Let me know. Thanks for being there for meyou are the only one in the world who I am sharing my sorrow with


----------



## sarahincanada

dew you are probably writing about ivf right now, but I just wanted to thank you for the detail! I have to ask if they have checked my Basal Antral Follicle count and AMH levels. I know my E2 levels are ok as they check that every time I start a new cycle and this past cycle even though I have a cyst they knew it was ok as the E2 was low.

so theres a chance your E2 may not be as bad as you thought, but at least you have some warning to digest everything.

please continue to vent....we are here to listen


----------



## sarahincanada

I got thinking after I posted to huggles about november being my 'perfect' month....so now I want to do IVF that month!! I think I can probably find the money by november. but that means I would like to try injectables for sept/oct as I want to try them a few times with IUI, and Im not sure if I can do that...I think I need to see my FS and I wont till Oct. When I phone for my next CD3 ultrasound and bloods I will mention to them can I try injectables. If not I will just do clomid & iui sept/oct. Its perfect timing as I see the FS October and could ask for the next cycle to be IVF.

its so funny, every couple of months my plan changes and I move things forward. but Im not the most patient person in the world so forgive me :haha: the more I read about my age and only 1 in 5 eggs are good I really dont want to waste any time. And theres always a chance I can get some freezies, if Im really lucky. and to be honest dew your news has made me even more determind to move things forward, as my results could go downhill at any time, as Im 39 in just over a month :cry:


----------



## sherylb

Out of curiousity how old are you Dew? DH and I were talking to SIL about her fertility issues last night and I was thinking you two were probably around the same age. She has been trying for years and is heartbroken every month but doesn't want to see a fertility specialist despite my encouragement to see my awesome doctor.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Out of curiousity how old are you Dew? DH and I were talking to SIL about her fertility issues last night and I was thinking you two were probably around the same age. She has been trying for years and is heartbroken every month but doesn't want to see a fertility specialist despite my encouragement to see my awesome doctor.

Sheryl, I am 35; feb '76 born


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I had to go out to finish some chores. I will be writing about IVF a little bit later. Thanks for reading. I believe basal estrogen might be high for me. 

Also for you and Sheryl, ovarian age is not so much dependent on your real (chronological) age.


----------



## Dew

Sorry Sarah I don&#8217;t mean to scare you. I am very sure your ovarian reserve is better than mine. Every woman&#8217;s situation is different. My friend first got pregnant naturally at 35 and then again at 38-39 without any difficulty. Both her pregnancies were effortless and babies are healthy too. Still, I wouldn&#8217;t want you to take it easy but be more aggressive in your approach. It&#8217;s totally OK if you want to pre-pone your plans for injectibles and IVF, makes all the sense to me now.

About IVF:

If I decide today to do IVF, it will take 6-8 weeks (basically 2 months) to prepare my body for the actual procedure. I don&#8217;t know the details yet but it involves taking Birth Control Pills etc etc&#8230;

On an average 8-12 eggs are removed from their follicles and collected in a petridish where they are incubated with sperm. Not all eggs will survive and out of those that survive, not all will get fertilized, and from those that do get fertilized not all will develop into healthy (high quality) embryo/balstocyst, so for IVF they really have to start with large number of eggs. For me, we don&#8217;t know how follicles will react to hormone stimulation, whether I will superovulate or not. So, I believe at least one or two cycles of dose optimization might be required to determine my superovulation status. Once doctor knows all the details about my reproductive system, he or she may be able to make a wiser decision for IVF. 

As such preparation time for IVF is long and then if enough eggs are not produced they may cancel the procedure. It involves lot of time and will require lots of patience from our side. On top of that, it is a very expensive procedure costing around $12,-13,000 plus extra if we are freezing the embryos, which according to D2, will not be possible in my case as he doesn&#8217;t expect me to have many eggs and hence not enough embryos either :(

_P.S. Sarah, since we'll run out of $8000 insurance money doing IUIs, we'll have to pay 100% out of our pocket for IVF unless IVF is in January which will be the beginning of new calender year so another $8000 for us to spend on fertility treatments. I can't predict anything at this time, can just hope for the BEST in such circumstances._


----------



## sherylb

I am not sure why it didn't occur to me that the $8000 was per year not total. That's a lot better than i thought. That is very interesting to learn more about IVF. I guess I had no idea whatsoever went into it. I think my SIL is 31 but they have been trying for 5 or so years now.


----------



## sarahincanada

dew....I still think you should go straight for IVF (unless money is a huge issue)....if you dont produce many eggs you can switch to an IUI cycle....as up to that point you've just been taking drugs. Ask them if thats a possibility, but Ive heard about people switching for those reasons so I hope most clinics allow it. You get 2 perhaps 3 IUIs for $8000 but that $8000 could go to an IVF with a better success rate. I remember you saying DH saying he wanted to do whatever it takes whatever the money, thats why Im suggesting it but I know its not that easy :hugs:

I just think you should go for the treatment with the most success straight away, at least you can fall back on the IUI. Much better than trying a few IUIs then going to IVF in my mind...why waste time and in the long run more money. Unfortunately IUI doesnt have much of a higher success rate than normal BDing, but they try it first as for SOME people its just what they need as they've had troubles with sperm accessing the cervix etc.

Obviously its you and the clinic that will decide, just wanted to give you some things to think about. Im still hoping that something will happen before for both of us [-o&lt;:friends:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- to sum up the details of your levels of everything- does that all mean then that you've got bad eggs or barely any left, or what is it telling you? Or is this all hormonal issues....I still just dont understand exactly what it is...

I cannot believe the money you 2 have to invest in all of this fertility treatment. I am so glad the both of you are able to. So many women probably can't even think to afford all of that and just live with no babies. 

All of this information is so interesting and bewildering! I feel like its very complicated. You 2 must be very organized. Lol.


----------



## Huggles

sheryl, your sister's situation sounds very similar to my sil. They tried, unsuccessfully, for about 5 years. Finally she found a good fs and went for testing and it turned out she had pcos. Dr put her on metformin and clomid and she fell pg fairly quickly. Her son is now 2. She took one round of clomid again earlier this year and immediately fell pg again - she's now 22 weeks. She was also 31 when she finally fell pg first time.
I hope your sister does decide to see someone, because if they can just find the cause for her infertility it might be easy to treat like my sil.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, all that information is very interesting. and somehow i feel although D2 was abrupt, he gave you the truth and wants to go straight into IVF ? i think if you are able financially, then you shouldnt wait any longer.. xxx i dont know much about the whole thing as i am not aware about follicles etc, but i do hope you are able to find a solution soon xxx praying for you and sarah constantly xx


----------



## Dew

Thank you, all!

A woman with poor ovarian reserve is not a good candidate for IVF. I really need to know more about my ovaries, their current condition and their reaction to stimulation by hormonal drugs. Once I know that, I can ask doctor if IUI or IVF is a better option.

In simple words, every woman is born with a limited supply of eggs and it seems like my ovary is already running out of eggs. Remaining eggs are older and hence not very efficient in growth and at implantation. FSH is also expected to be higher in such case and together they are bad news for a successful pregnancy.


----------



## sarahincanada

my family just left, so feeling all depressed :cry: I always feel so lonely as they all live in england and I just have my husband here. my 12 yr old neice started crying at the airport and made us all cry :cry: I cant imagine what it would be like if I had a baby they had to say goodbye too as well, even worse Im sure. will be just relaxing tomorrow, tidying up and getting back to normal. hope everyone is good :flower:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, :hugs: to you, hoping someone comes real soon in your life to fill that vacuum. Sorry I forgot to ask how s your 2ww going? Feeling any different? Good luck for a BFP!

Sheryl: sorry you failed first GT, hoping 3 hour test results are normal for you. When do you get to know?

Preethi, good luck for growth scan tomorrow :hugs: wishing all the best for your precious Gem!

NY, glad things worked out between you and OH :hugs: where there is love, there is hope!

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs: to Flying, Huggles, Mummy and NDH!

Take care you all!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks dew :hugs: Ive been having sore nipples but Ive had that one other cycle before. nothing much else. bfn this morning... Im either 9dpo or 10dpo if I ovulated the night before. evil one is due thursday or fridayish....Im totally fine if she comes and hope next cycle I have lots of follicles! last month was great as I was in vegas for most of the 2WW and this month my family was here, I think I have to plan things every 2WW as it really takes your mind off it.
when are you due AF?


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- that stinks your family left. Its so hard I bet to say goodbye again. Do you see them around christmas next? Sorry for the bfn- at least 2ww went by nicely. Now start planning for next 2ww! 

Dew- I just noticed this time you took your cycle ticker down, you are really not paying any attention are yoU!


----------



## sherylb

She told us before she didn't want to chart this cycle. 

I will find out my GTT results in the morning. I am very nervous about it. The first hour of that test was absolutely miserable.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew thanks for ur wishes but I went today instead of tomorrow as I had contraction type pains constantly ...it wasn't a growth scan just checked for distress through scan but baby was completely fine and baby was moving there was amniotic fluid measuring 5.3 which is better than before but then again as and when baby moves u get different measurements of fluid. So it's still low but everythings fine and doc wants to push me to 36weeks !!! Fx d fx d Fx d !! But he says that's certainly where he will draw the line and feel comfortable with it too. After today's scan he's confident that I will make it from 34 and hopefully to 36!

The contraction pains were from a slight urinary infection that I have to take pills for

Sarah :hugs: dew :hugs: praying for both of you xxxxxxxx

Hope everyone else is fine xx have a fab day


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Dew! :cry: Thanks for sharing all that information... it must be so much to take in and I am sorry it's going to be such a tough road ahead! :hugs: 

I'll be keeping you and Sarah in my thoughts and prayers :dust:

HollyMonkey... was fabulous news hun! :dance:

Preethi... hope you're okay and glad the doc feels confident you'll get to 34 weeks! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear you have a UTI babyhopes, but glad you got some pills and that's so great that the dr is confident you can get to 34 weeks and is now even hoping for 36 weeks! Absolutely great news!

I had a lovely visit with my mom today - we chatted about my baby shower. It will be on 1 Oct - i'll be 32 weeks then - that's in like 5 weeks' time!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

36 mummy, hes pushing me to go to 36 and he thinks im gonna make it to 36 !

sarah, sorry that your family left and ur feeling down about it :hugs: hope u feel better soon xxx

dew, hoping you find the best treatment thats right for you :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sounds exciting about your shower huggles !!! yay 

yeah im really hoping to get to 36 xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

NY yes I will go home for xmas if not pregnant. If I get pregnant and its the 1st trimester hubby wouldnt want me to fly....especially if we've spent $12,000 in IVF :rofl: so if that happens I might try and pay for them to come here just after Xmas. but I love going home for Xmas (Ive spent only 2 xmases here in Canada in 17 years of living here) so thats why I was planning on starting IVF in January. But Im tempted to do it before as mentioned, however I dont think we can make it happen that quick due to meeting with the FS plus I want to try injectables + IUI a few times before IVF. arrgghhhh so many decisions! can I just get pregnant next month instead :growlmad:

preethi thats wonderful news I hope you make it that far :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Yea, I know she said that she wasn't charting this cycle. Thats why I said that. 

Preethi yay for baby doing so well. Im so happy to hear that! Have they mentioned if you'd still need that steroid injection if you made it to 36? My doc told me either after 34 or 36 weeks you dont need that anymore....do you know for sure? So proud of your little girl! 

Huggles- yay for the baby shower. I can't believe in just 5 weeks you will be as far as I am now. Wow time flies when it is not your own pregnancy! Lol. 

And Dew- I was just making a statement up there, not asking you a question- just that you aren't following even your cycle days this time around to know when AF is due. Good for yoU!


----------



## Dew

Preethi: that is very good news, we are praying for you and your baby girl, I am excited at the news of "36 weeks" :)


----------



## Dew

I am not BBT charting this cycle hence that link removed; Lately, my cycle length has been ranging from 25-28 days so cycle tracker wasn't accurate anymore so I removed that as well.

I can't go without calculating my AF and ovulation dates because DH has a traveling job and he needs to know in advance when he shouldn't be planning a trip. I am on CD11 today, DH is a very optimistic person, he wants us to give our best shot to our last natural TTC cycle so he made me do OPKs (against my wish), I had a fairly decent band yesterday with no smiley and a good band with a smiley today. CM has been clear/watery/eggwhite too for last 2 days so I guess I should ovulate tonight or tomorrow. AF due on Sept 12-15.

Keeping my FXed for Sarah (for a BFP) and Sheryl (for normal GT result)!


----------



## Huggles

ny, as far as I know they don't give steroids after 34 weeks, so I would assume that if babyhopes does manage to get to 36 weeks she wouldn't get the steroids anymore.

I was also wondering though, that if they let you get to 36 weeks, would you still have to have a c-section or would they try induce you for you for natural birth?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny & Huggles, im hoping they still give me the shot of steroids if i get to 36 as a precautionary measure.. as i read on the premature section that someone who gave birth at 36 or 37 had to have nitric given to their baby to help open its lungs to breathe.. i know they concentrate a lot on lung maturity and he said the good thing about 36 is less intervention in NICU but 36 is still a good 4 weeks ( a whole month) early and therefore i myself would request for the steroid shots as ive hears nothing and nothing but good stories after steroids and how well babies have done in NICU with breathing, especially the ones who have recieved the shots.

Huggles, there is no chance at all that i will be able to give birth naturally as the main cause of all this problem is low amniotic fluid. with low amniotic fluid, baby does not have enough fluid to be able to turn herself down to the natural birth position, plus doctor said that with my baby being small in weight and measurements, even if she turned and i had enough fluid, they wouldnt want to risk the whole contraction thing which stresses babies during delivery.


My baby does not have enough fluid to turn herself round, so i wont be able to give birth naturally, but apart from that, he said anyway we would not want to put a IUGR (intra uterine growth restricted ) baby under the distress of natural birth. 

so c - section it is !! atleast ive got Ny on this thread as a section buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ok huggles, after i posted the above comment, i did google it... and i may well be wrong !!! i might not need the steroids although i would only be able to confirm this after my next week appointment.., xx


----------



## Huggles

It does sound like a section might be the safer way to go in your case then.

As for 36 weeks still being a full 4 weeks early - technically full term is anything from 37 weeks onwards, so she would only be 1 week away from being full term, although I do get what you're saying. Would be interesting to hear what the doctors say when you ask them.


----------



## nypage1981

So exciting that they actually have decided you can make it until 36 weeks now. This is such a drastic change in expectations from when you first heard of it all Preethi. Its turning much happier:) The c section sucks, im terrified as it is really icky, but here we go! 

Dew- I still think its sweet that your DH is so involved. Even if he is forcing you to do things you didnt want to! But still, he really cares about the process, and thats not easy to find in a man. Usually they don't get too involved in all of this. Hope you have a happy 2ww. 

Huggles- almost 28 weeks! Thats the week I got to and felt safer, as preterm at that stage seemed a lot better than at the 24 week mark. yay! 

I am off to work today. My back is so bad Idk how im going to make it until october:( I will call on physical therapy today. Last week doctor prescribed it but I didnt do it cuz I dont personally have much faith in them. But I can barely walk and so I better give it my best effort at least. Wish me luck getting through the day at work. I will be crawling to my car by the end of the day with tears down my cheeks because of the pain. Yuck.


----------



## Huggles

So sorry to hear you're in such pain NY. I really hope the physical therapy helps you :hugs:

and yes, i'm very excited to almost be 28 weeks! Got my 28 week appointment on wed at which i'm expecting to get my rhogam shot (for rh neg), then my first hypnobirthing class on thursday evening, and then our antenatal one day crash course on saturday! busy week!


----------



## sherylb

I guess I don't need that RH- shot or I would have had it by now. 

I passed my 3 hour test with flying colors and cried tears of relief after dreading the news all weekend.


----------



## Huggles

So happy you passed sheryl!


----------



## Dew

Great news Sheryl!! :thumbup: 
...and you will need rhogam shot only if you are A-ve and DH is A+ve. I got it at 6 weeks of my incomplete pregnancy because I had started to spot.

Edit: I am A -ve but you could be any other blood group :) so basically unless you are Rh-ve and DH Rh+ve, there is no need to be concerned.


----------



## Dew

Huggles: Congrats on completing 28 weeks!! So, is there a theme to your baby shower? Is your mom or friends going to host it for you or you will be the host? I made very cute diaper cake for my friend's baby shower, it cost a total of $85 but we 4 friends shared the expense.


----------



## Dew

NY: sorry about your backache, hope physical therapy helps...take it easy at work if possible.


----------



## Huggles

Dew said:


> Huggles: Congrats on completing 28 weeks!! So, is there a theme to your baby shower? Is your mom or friends going to host it for you or you will be the host? I made very cute diaper cake for my friend's baby shower, it cost a total of $85 but we 4 friends shared the expense.

I'm not quite 28 weeks yet, but very nearly there :D

My mom will be organising and hosting my shower. I just don't like surprises, especially pregnancy/baby-related surprises, and especially after last year there are certain emotional ramifications, so we have talked about the shower and she asked me if I was happy with her ideas etc. So i know more or less what will be happening so i can prepare myself mentally and emotionally.
I don't think there is a theme as such. There is a lady that lives in the same neighbourhood as my mom that hosts tea parties from her house and makes yummy food etc, so my mom has organised to have the shower there. Other than that, it will basically just be a tea party with presents, and maybe one or two simple games - but nothing embarrassing. That's how i like it so i'm happy.


----------



## sherylb

I guess I must have been + because they never tested DH's blood.


----------



## Dew

Huggles: just 2 more days :) I would also want my baby shower to be simple but well organized with only a few close friends. Yours sound great to me!


----------



## flyingduster

Preethi; yay for hoping to get to 36 weeks!!!! That's soooooo much better than before! My little brother was (naturally) born at 36 weeks with no problems at all. Mum went into labour early, but he was fine. In fact, he was over 8 pounds! lol!! So I have high hopes your lil girl will get to 36 weeks too, and it will make life so much happier for her to get there safely! I imagine that seeing she *is* being constricted they may still do steroids though, as her development may be limited with the restricted space and they wouldn't want to risk her having any further problems once out... I guess you'll find out, but I'm just so excited she's doing well in there! Yay!!!


Ny, have you gotten a proper support belt yet!? I know your PT said something about them not being good, but *every* women I know who's had bad back pain has found some relief by having a proper support belt to lift the weight. When it's *that* bad, surely a belt would be a good thing!!!? You wouldn't need to wear it 24/7, just when your'e at work or something when you have to be able to function! I mean one of those full on strapped up things to hold the bump up, not a wee plain belly band. TBH I'd be out buying one online regardless of my PT if the pain was as bad as you describe... :hugs:!!!



Sheryl, the majority of people are + rather than -, though of course there are still a ton of - people out there too!!! I'm + so it's of no issue for me either. :) And yay for passing the GD test! It's a relief to know you're all good isn't it! I was so glad when my midwife txted me that night! lol.


----------



## Huggles

Supposedly only 15% of the population are rh neg which is really funny considering of the 4 friends in my group that are pg or recently had babies, 3 of us are rh neg!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ladies Sarah will update all of u as I've sent her a detailed email

Basically I'm admitted and lost some mucous plug and my waters broke in the clinic this morning

Will have baby tonight of at 7am tomorrow

Sarah please copy paste my email As I've written at length explaining my situation

Keep me n baby in ur prayers ladies xxx


----------



## Dew

Oh God! LOTS n LOTS of PRAYERS for you Preethi! Wishing you and your baby best of health!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

wow, sorry to hear that babyhopes. Really hoping for a good outcome for you - so happy she at least stayed in there until 32 weeks. Hoping all goes smoothly. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

OMG Preethi I hope it all turns out well. Thats so crazy that we are all excited you've been given the go ahead to last until 36 weeks, and now you are having her. I hope they got a steroid injection in for you and the contractions dont begin too much. Good luck! 

Flying- I totally forgot about those bands, and my OH is actually now in total agreeance so thank you for the reminder, I will search for one of those...I can't imagine it to hurt anything now, with how badly my back hurts im willing to try. 

I keep putting off making PT appointment.....I just feel like it will be worthless. I wonder if my doc will get mad. Lol. Im such a rebel!

Wow, I am still amazed Preethi is having her baby! I just can't stop thinking of it. I am not much for prayer, but I will be doing what I can in my own way for sure. Can't wait for an update.


----------



## Dew

Sarah hasn't come online in last 2 days, hope she sees your email and updates us on your situation Preethi. This is unexpected and like huggles said, hope the outcome is happy. I'll be thinking of you all day and praying that everything goes well for you and baby.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone, heres the email from preethi, thinking of her every minute and hoping everything goes ok xxxx

I had some mucousy discharge since yesterday and its been clear, then went brown and had some tiny blood streaks, I came to get checked by the doctor, when I was asked to undress for the speculum exam, I felt a gush and then my waters broke and leaked everywhere in the medical centre. I was shaking with fear of what might happen. They checked me and confirmed that my waters have gone. I am now being admitted to the hospital for ctg checking and will get a steroid shot. If the baby is in distress, they will operate by 6 or 7 pm dubai time which is 3 or 4pm , and if the baby is ok and not in distress then I can have something to eat and the c section will be tomorrow morning!

I am so worried and anxious and dh is here with me and mums coming over when I get admitted

Please pray for me and baby most of all, please keep us in your thoughts

Thank you all for all your support until now... 

Its been a very tough ride ... And I'm just praying things go well xxx

Love to all of you

Preethi


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

been so busy cleaning the house and getting back to normal since family has gone! nothing new to report, had a lovely dream that I got a bfp and so woke up and did a frer....bfn! just waiting for AF on thurs or friday and looking forward to a new cycle. When I call for my day 1 Im going to ask about injectables and see if I can switch to them for this cycle but I think they may say I need to see my FS first. Ive read a lot of people doing much better on them as they help to mature the egg as well. I think clomid just produces more eggs but doesnt make them any better.

I will be thinking about preethi all day and will be hard to work [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Dew

Sarah: thanks for sharing Preethi's email with us. I hope she is doing well and we get to hear only good news from her next time. [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## Dew

Sarah: so sorry about BFN :hugs: I have a few Qs for you...

1) Do you not meet your FS at the end of or during the cycle to determine what isn't working, what could be modified, what might work better etc?
2) Both D1 and D2's treatment plan includes progesterone after ovulation (IUI) to help in better uterine lining and better the chances of implantation. Do you take it?

Even I have seen more women getting BFPs in IUI cycle with injectables when compared with Clomid alone. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

more from preethi:

Sarah I'm contracting twice every 10 mins and mostly it will be tonight

Waiting on doctor to come and assess me and confirm the same but I was told by the nurses that it would mostly be tonight

Will email you when I get confirmation

Thanks for your prayers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

(I think she means most likely be tonight)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: so sorry about BFN :hugs: I have a few Qs for you...
> 
> 1) Do you not meet your FS at the end of or during the cycle to determine what isn't working, what could be modified, what might work better etc?
> 2) Both D1 and D2's treatment plan includes progesterone after ovulation (IUI) to help in better uterine lining and better the chances of implantation. Do you take it?
> 
> Even I have seen more women getting BFPs in IUI cycle with injectables when compared with Clomid alone. Good luck! :hugs:

no I dont meet with her every cycle you do a follow up every 3 months. my follow up was actually this month when my family was here so I changed it but she had nothing till october! basically you are in the hands of her team of nurses. when you phone in your day 1 a doctor (could be my FS or one of the others) looks at your past cycle bloods and results and confirms continuing the same, or any changes. So far they have recommended the same. but I think any major changes have to be made through the FS, I will see when I phone and ask to change to injectables!

no I am not on progesterone, I think they only prescribe that if the bloods are not correct at ovulation time. they dont do a day 21 test there. my lining has been perfect as shown on ultrasound but I do wonder how do they know if my progesterone is low in the 2WW without a test...its something I will ask her but I think I asked her before and she mumbled about no studies have confirmed that its effective.

they are one of the best hospitals in canada (other doctors have told me that) and so I have to follow their protocols. For example some canadian clients do double IUIs but my clinic has done studies to show its not more effective so they dont bother. I bet they get frustrated with people questionning as they have read things on the internet!


----------



## Dew

Thanks for update on Preethi and thanks for answering my Qs. I think you are in good hands and every clinic does has its own protocol to follow. In my next meeting with D1/D2, I will ask if they will be meeting with me and DH after every cycle or not because I would prefer it that way, we two always have lots of Qs to ask.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Thanks for update on Preethi and thanks for answering my Qs. I think you are in good hands and every clinic does has its own protocol to follow. In my next meeting with D1/D2, I will ask if they will be meeting with me and DH after every cycle or not because I would prefer it that way, we two always have lots of Qs to ask.

I do find that its all a little rushed at the clinic, but anytime you can ask to meet with a nurse and ask questions. Private clinics probably have more time with their clients. Once I get my Day 1 if they wont let me switch to injectables I will also be phoning every week to ask for cancellations with my FS and try and get in before October. I also want to do any tests I need to do incase I want to swtich to IVF in November. I know that theres a long and short protocol for that, with the short one I think you can just start on Day 1 and move forward. hubby was saying this morning I dont think he can justify spending $12,000 on something that might not work but I told him we have to try it, at least we can say we tried.


----------



## Dew

My first scan was performed by D2 at his clinic but I remember nurse mentioning that follow-up scans will be performed by nurses so I don't know what level of personal care will I receive at these clinics, only time will tell. 

I do know that with injectables, there is more monitoring required....more U/S and more E2 tests. I think you should definitely try 2-3 well planned and well monitored FSH (injectables) cycles. I have a feeling it will work for you.

Do you remember D2's plan for me? CD2-6 clomid followed by U/S and if required 1-3 FSH (follistim) injections followed by ovidrel trigger shot, one BD and one IUI followed by progesterone during 2ww. Although it is not very clear to me and I do have Qs about it but I find this plan quite interesting.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> My first scan was performed by D2 at his clinic but I remember nurse mentioning that follow-up scans will be performed by nurses so I don't know what level of personal care will I receive at these clinics, only time will tell.
> 
> I do know that with injectables, there is more monitoring required....more U/S and more E2 tests. I think you should definitely try 2-3 well planned and well monitored FSH (injectables) cycles. I have a feeling it will work for you.
> 
> Do you remember D2's plan for me? CD2-6 clomid followed by U/S and if required 1-3 FSH (follistim) injections followed by ovidrel trigger shot, one BD and one IUI followed by progesterone during 2ww. Although it is not very clear to me and I do have Qs about it but I find this plan quite interesting.

that is interesting, Ive not heard of them combining fsh and clomid but that may work well. I do hope they let me switch without seeing the FS.

I love to imagine us both being pregnant by christmas :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

one thing I would like to mention is the ovidrel vs natural surge....the first 2 cycles were great as at CD13 I had lots of follicles and so they gave me the hcg shot so the timing worked well. this month as I only had 1 follicle they wanted to see if the 2nd would catch up and so waited 2 days and in that time I got my natural surge (and the 2nd follicle didnt catch up). Next time if that happens Im going to say no lets just do the ovidrel today with the 1....as the timing gets confusing. I was saying to them usually I ovulate on the same day as my natural surge but they didnt really listen and follow their protocol. With the shot they do the IUI 36 hours later as thats the average...and I felt ovulation that month confirming that timeframe so I think ovidrel really times it out nicely.

When I left after the apt they said to wait a few days no-one mentioned BDing and it gets very confusing to know when to BD or not. You dont want too old and you dont want to little. Im telling you all this so if it happens to you try to always do the shot rather than get confused with your natural surge, and make sure you ask questions about bding!!!


----------



## Dew

_I love to imagine us both being pregnant by christmas _

I have lost all hope for myself and can't figure any deadlines for getting pregnant. I thought if God was kind to us, at least He will make me pregnant before Sept 3 (my due date from MMC)....now I am preparing myself to be still not pregnant by MC anniversary in Feb :(

P.S. my Quote tab is all messed up so not able to use it.


----------



## Dew

So this cycle, DH made me test for ovulation from CD8 onwards and asked me to be as precise as possible. As you know I use clear blue digital with smiley and just like you I had been observing that I see a temp spike day after smiley suggesting that I ovulate on same day as LH surge.

I think I know better this time. So CD8: no test line at all; CD9: no test line at all; CD10: test line half as dark as control line, no smiley, CD11: test line almost as dark as control line, smiley (BBT:97.38), CD12: faint test line, no smiley (BBT:97.87)

I took BBT only on those 2 days and won't be taking for rest of the cycle. But it clearly shows that my LH surge begins on CD10, peaks on CD11, I ovulate on CD11 and LH starts to fall down again on CD12 after ovulation.

I peed last at 8:30-8:45am, around that time I had half glass water and one glass milk; then tested around 11:30-45am every day to keep it consistent.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> _I love to imagine us both being pregnant by christmas _
> 
> I have lost all hope for myself and can't figure any deadlines for getting pregnant. I thought if God was kind to us, at least He will make me pregnant before Sept 3 (my due date from MMC)....now I am preparing myself to be still not pregnant by MC anniversary in Feb :(
> 
> P.S. my Quote tab is all messed up so not able to use it.

my hubby thinks Im too negative about the whole TTC thing....because I assume every month Im not pregnant until proven otherwise! I prefer doing it that way so then Im not devestated at the end of each month, it would be much harder if I allowed myself to hope each month (I did that the first 3 or so months). He thinks I should think more positive as that will help, but I cant believe that otherwise rape victims would never get pregnant.

oh dew, I hope one day we will look at all these posts from a much better place :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

Its almost 9pm in Dubai, I wonder whats happening with Preethi [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Dew

I think she might already be under anesthesia for C-section. [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## nypage1981

Cant wait for an update, unfortunately for us, when she has the c section she may not feel like updating for a day or so as you are being monitored so much and in pain...i just hope she is ok and the baby is a strong little baby outside of the womb also! 

Sarah- booo bfn. Hope injectables jump start what your body needs to get that baby in there! We are readY. 

Dew- hope your AF just doesnt come and all of this confusion doesn't need to be messed with. But if not, It sounds like D2 really has a bull head approach to the treatment plan.


----------



## Huggles

Hope babyhopes and her baby are doing well - or as well as possible in the circumstances. Sending lots of positive thoughts.

Sarah - sorry for the bfn :hugs:
Hope they let you switch to injectables for a cycle.

Dew - :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Cant wait for an update, unfortunately for us, when she has the c section she may not feel like updating for a day or so as you are being monitored so much and in pain...i just hope she is ok and the baby is a strong little baby outside of the womb also!

I asked for her hubby to email me so I can update everyone. I keep refreshing my email every few minutes as so anxious! I need to go do some chores so hope there will be an update when I return


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I am not sure if her hubby will be able to update you either. Husbands are known to stress out a lot during this time and Preethi's case is definitely more serious. Still hoping we can get an update on her soon...


----------



## nypage1981

It is still such a shock that she went into such early labor after the docs being so hopeful to get to 36 weeks. Guess the baby had her own agenda.


----------



## sarahincanada

We have


----------



## sarahincanada

WE HAVE OUR FIRST BABY
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

"Just had my baby girl at 9:41pm weighing 1.5 kgs

She is doing well in nicu without any intervention for breathing and she cried as well

I'm just expressing colostrum and recovering at the moment lots of painkillers thanks xxxxxxxxxxxx"


----------



## Huggles

yay, that's such great news!!!
So glad to hear she's doing well! And that's a good weight! And brilliant that she's breathing on her own!

Well done babyhopes!!!


----------



## Dew

OMG! Huge celebrations and best wishes to Preethi and her new baby!:happydance:

Thanks Sarah! So, her baby is about 3.3 lbs :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Just wondering...what will Sarah and I do on this thread alone after everyone has had their babies?


----------



## Huggles

we'll stick around to cheer you on!


----------



## sarahincanada

here she is!!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







my baby.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dew

Aww!! so so cute! Can't believe we were talking about her all the time and now we can see her....from different corners of world :) 
Thanks Preethi for sharing the picture with us. God bless your family!


----------



## Huggles

Aw she's gorgeous! and look at all that hair! :baby:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Just wondering...what will Sarah and I do on this thread alone after everyone has had their babies?

I would hope everyone will stick around to cheer us on like we are doing them!! however some of them might be on their 2nd or 3rd babies by the time I give birth :dohh:

theres a celeb in england who lost a baby last year quite far along, was at about 7 months I think. She is 40 and pregnant again. I wonder if she went straight to IVF after the losses, probably, but I wish they would talk about it.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...a-Holden-Royal-form-Princess-Fiona-Shrek.html


----------



## Dew

Thanks huggles! :hugs: 

Preethi's child birth is such a sweet surprise. How are you pregnant ladies feeling?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks ladies it's been only two hours since and I'm already using my mums phone to update

I got 3.4pm of colosseum she needs 7.5 so they will mix the rest with fortifiers etc. Milk will come in two days or so xxx

I've sent Sarah a pic already and hopefully she will update it for all of you to see

Sarah thank you so much for all your help with the updates xxx sorry about your bfn will update more when I feel better xxxx


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> Thanks ladies it's been only two hours since and I'm already using my mums phone to update
> 
> I got 3.4pm of colosseum she needs 7.5 so they will mix the rest with fortifiers etc. Milk will come in two days or so xxx
> 
> I've sent Sarah a pic already and hopefully she will update it for all of you to see
> 
> Sarah thank you so much for all your help with the updates xxx sorry about your bfn will update more when I feel better xxxx

:hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Thanks ladies it's been only two hours since and I'm already using my mums phone to update
> 
> I got 3.4pm of colosseum she needs 7.5 so they will mix the rest with fortifiers etc. Milk will come in two days or so xxx
> 
> I've sent Sarah a pic already and hopefully she will update it for all of you to see
> 
> Sarah thank you so much for all your help with the updates xxx sorry about your bfn will update more when I feel better xxxx

awww thank you
I updated a couple of the threads that you post on
I also posted the photo above :cloud9:


----------



## flyingduster

omg!!! I come on this morning after posting how happy I was she was going to get to 36 weeks and she's already HAD her!!! omg!!! Preethi, when you get back; CONGRATS!!!!!!!! O.M.G. CONGRATS! I'm so pleased she's breathing well on her own, and she is a reasonble size too! wow wow wow. You have your daughter!!!!!!!!! And look at her hair!!!!! So proud of you hun!


----------



## Dew

Yeah I am proud of her too!

...and I want a baby too :)


----------



## flyingduster

oh, and yes of COURSE we aren't going anywhere guys! I don't care how long it takes you, we are staying here with you until you have your own sweet babies in your arms toooooo!!!


----------



## sherylb

So happy Preethi's baby girl is out safely and doing well. I bet it's a huge relief knowing that she is here.


----------



## sarahincanada

dew theres a thread in the over 35 section you might be interested in
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/715860-low-ovarian-egg-reserve.html

I thought this was interesting:

I was diagnosed with low AMH(0.6!). The doctors wouldnt even put me on any drugs as they said there was no point. However I conceived naturally that very month!.
One good bit of information I was given was that you ovulate at odd times when you have low AMH/early menopause so try to have intercourse as much as possible throughout the whole month(daily or every other day) not just days 13/14 ish.
When I conceived it must have been just after my period according to my scan dating not in the middle of a cycle.


----------



## Dew

Thanks Sarah. I will check out that thread. Her story is encouraging because I read at many places online that if basal antral follicle count is less than 5 then one is very unlikely to get pregnant without infertility treatment :( However, unlike this lady I do know when I ovulate and try to time intercourse accordingly.


----------



## NDH

Wow! I don't come on for 4 days and look what happens! Forgive me for not being able to comment on everyone as Preethi's excitement has pushed pretty much everything from my mind at the moment.

Congrats on our first baby of the thread! Unbelievable that she (did you name her Gemma in the end?) decided on her own to come at 32 weeks when the doctors had just said she'd be fine in there for another 4 weeks. What a cheeky monkey! But a gorgeous one! Looking at that pic you'd never know she's so premature! And good birhweight as well especially as her growth was constricted. I think your little girl is going to be just fine, and I'd be surprised if she needs more than a month in NiCU.

Dew and Sarah, of course we'll stick together until you two both have your own babies too, and maybe beyond if we're all still around. We started this together and we'll follow through til we each finish.

Sheryl, congrats on passing your gTT!

And I'm sorry but that's all I remember from the last 5 days.

Quick update from me: camping trip got rained out sonwe only stayed the one night as by the second night our tent was in a swamp so we went home (and of course Sunday was absolutely gorgeous). Still managed to enjoy the little getaway though.

Haven't been on due to the job situation. DH has a number of prospects but still nonwork for either of us. Hoping a lead he just got this morning with a construction company owned by the husband of a coworker of my dad's who is aware of our situation and is a big softie pans out, or an apprenticeship with the power company (though that won't be starting immediately). I'm waiting on word for a 1-3 day a week barista job for myself. We're down to $20 with rent due in a week, oh and had a near car disaster where we spent the last 3 days thinking a new car might be a cheaper option as we thought the engine would need to be rebuilt but turns out the problem wasn't half as bad as it could have been and we just need a new radiator (though it can wait a month or two if we're careful).

Anyway keep us in your thoughts and prayers please. Pregnancy at least is completely uneventful thus far. Couldn't handle pregnancy stress on top of everything else.


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh I hope things get better for you financially really soon :hugs: and good luck with the job prospects. what will you do about the rent thing, do you have relatives that can help?


----------



## NDH

Yeah my parents are happy to help. Just that they've done so much already in the last year we really don't want to borrow more from them! Will be easier to have to do though if at least one or both of us is working by Monday at least.


----------



## Dew

NDH: It's disheartening to hear about your financial situation. I sincerely hope your DH finds a decent full time job veryyyy soon and in the meantime it will surely help if you can get that Barista job. I guess it is OK to take parents help now, you can always return the favor at a later time. :hugs:

Welcome back! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi I am so over the moon excited for you. She turned out so beautiful and certainly does NOT look preemie in that picture. I even think she looks to have some cheeks on her:) I love our first baby of the thread and you are doing so well to be able to update 2 hours later. Take some time to rest, and keep me updated on the progress of the c section. I'd like even painful, dirty details, as I am in the process of preparing myself for it all again. Congrats Mommy:) 

NDH- just think, some day you'll be wiping your parent's mouths and taking care of them so its ok:) Hope the situation turns for you. 

Dew and Sarah- I'll be sticking around to cheer you both on for sure! I will so be on this thread just as much when I have my LO. I'll just be updating with a baby on my boob or something:) Hahaha. No, but really, I was on BNB long before my BFP, and will be long after as well. 

Hmmmm, i honestly forgot if there was anything more, Preethi's news was just so exciting im flabbergasted. Yay for a miracle! I am so so happy.


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry I've been away... had my FIL here until yesterday.



sarahincanada said:


> WE HAVE OUR FIRST BABY
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> "Just had my baby girl at 9:41pm weighing 1.5 kgs
> 
> She is doing well in nicu without any intervention for breathing and she cried as well
> 
> I'm just expressing colostrum and recovering at the moment lots of painkillers thanks xxxxxxxxxxxx"

Thank you for updating us Sarah and OMG Preethi.... congrats honey bunch!!! :dance: What a surprise that she came when she did but thank goodness she is doing well!!! :cloud9: Can't wait to hear more about your beautiful little girl! 



sarahincanada said:


> here she is!!
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Awwwwwwwww... she's lovely! :cloud9: I'm surprised you had no heartburn with all that gorgeous hair! :D Huge congrats again hun! 

I'm hoping you're all okay! 

:hugs: to Natalie! 
Sorry about the BFN Sarah :( 
Dew... keeping my fingers crossed! 
Nikki.. hope your back pain is okay! and happy 33 weeks! 
Huggles... happy 28 weeks for tomorrow! Hope the Rhogam shot goes okay, but can't wait to hear about your antenatal class! 
Sheryl.. excellent news about the 3 hour GTT... what a relief! 
Flying... hope you're okay hun... not long till you're at term now!! :shock:

No news here... other than Lottie's come down with the start of a cold. I expect it as it's change of seasons... but never easy with a toddler! Baby is very active and had my FIL here for 5 days. 

Preethi... HUGE congrats again hun! So very pleased all is okay! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

email from preethi :cloud9:

Gemma and me are doing great , yes it is 5:45 pm, we've had lots of skin to skin contact in NICU and she's such a cutie, I can smell her on me even though I've left her back in after being with her for over an hour, hope ur doing well, I've not sorted the internet out here, but I'm still catching up on all the lost sleep. And recovering from all the pain


----------



## Dew

Congratulations to Gemma and her mommy :) 

Extremely happy for you Preethi!


----------



## babyhopes2323

My you've had a section and well surpisongly it wasnt half as bad as the flipping contractions !!! I was in sooooo much pain and I wasnt handling it too well and people lie about the spinal . It does hurt especially when you're getting a spinal between a contraction !! Nightmare especially as my contractions were stronger due to spontaneous rupture of membranes at around 11;45am

But recovery is only slightly painful it didn't feel too bad, in still recovering and bleeding is lesser than normal vaginal delivery

I was numb throughout the section and I cried seeing baby

I could feel some tugging sensations but it wasn't half as bad

Sarah and dew I am far too close to you all and far too addicted to ignore you all an this three just because I've had a baby

Will always be there to support you both towards your bfp's 

I'm still in pain so will speak soon

Sorry for not being able to comment on all posts as I'm using mums iPhone and it's uncomfortable xxxxx

Love to all


----------



## lewsmom

hi i'm new to this forum and i've been trying to conceive for 2 months and im hoping that come Christmas i'll be pregnant :) i also have a 4 and a half year old son and im 22 :)


----------



## Huggles

So glad to hear babyhopes and gemma are doing well!

I'm just back from my 28 week appointment. Everything looks good. Cervix is still long and closed. Dr is very happy with everything. And baby is already weighing 1.1kg!!! :D

Had to have bloods done again to double check blood group and to check for rhesus antibodies. Based on their results I will most likely get my rhogam shot on Friday after work, or maybe some time over the weekend.

Also booked my hospital bed so now that's all sorted as well :D
Just need to find time to actually do the maternity ward tour!

Got our first hypnobirthing class tomorrow evening - quite excited for that.


----------



## sarahincanada

yay huggles so happy and proud of you!!

wow it seems more real now, that you will all have babies very soon :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

just been going through our finances for the rest of the year and although we are not as tight as you are ndh we have nothing spare, so I dont think I can afford ivf earlier as I was hoping :cry: still perhaps its a good thing to have more months trying the injectables with IUI instead, and may end up saving us if it works. so when I get my CD1 I will phone and ask if I can switch this month and if not I should be able to switch for november after my FS apt in October. also I really would like to go home for Xmas and starting the new year with IVF is a nice thought too (new year, new start!)

the last few days waiting for AF is the worst, Im getting bfn's and sure Im not pregnant and you just want to get on with it. Im not sure the exact day its due as my LP has been both 13 and 14 days, but should be here by Saturday. I was hoping I would be able to tell if I ovulated the day before or the day of IUI according to my Day 1, but its hard to tell as my LP can be different. I didnt temp last month for my first IUI so I dont have anything to compare but it was a 13 day LP so if the same this month I should get AF on Friday. Ive have sore nipples and cramping here and there so hurry up and come witch! :growlmad:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- I am told by most that c sectioners actually bleed more in the weeks to follow than a non c sectioner because nothing of it comes out with birth....I thought the worst parts were when they pushed on my stomach really hard the hour after the section to push big nasty clots out of me that dont come out with a section. Also, when they rip off the gauze and take out the staples was bad.....Glad you are not finding it to be so aweful. Guess I just had a bad time! Are you being able to nurse her yet? How long will she be in the NICU?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Nyp I have the dissolvable stitches and no staples didn't have any pushing to get clots, maybe I did and I dont know about it but it wasn't like you described about the gauze bit and yes I'm bleeding but nor profusely

Maybe the staples thing was 7 yrs ago and now things have changed for sure
I meet her in nicu many times a day and express colostrum for her as milk hasn't come in yet

They feed her my colostrum which is only like 1ml or so and then give her low Birth weight specialized formula made for babies who are underweight and add fortifiers to them to help her gain weight. When my milk comes in, no doubt I will be expressing until she is strong enough to breastfeed

Ndh I'm sorry about your financial situation, I don't know what it is exactly but when I get some proper Internet access I'll be able to read your post properly.
Hope things work out for you an your dh soon xxx

Sarah sorry about your bfn 's and that you are not able to afford Ivf as you had thought ... Hope you get pregnant without needing Ivf and I'm praying for you xxx


----------



## Dew

Preethi: you are sweet, I am really very happy for you and kind of relieved knowing that you and Gemma are doing well. Hope you and Gemma recover fast and can go home soon...take care!


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Days leading to AF are miserable, once I get AF I start to feel better again. This delay in getting pregnant is not fair to the two of us and I don't know where to send my complaint :(

I hope you get to do injectables this cycle. Why don't you call the clinic already so they start to review your medical history and why is it not possible to visit FS before CD3?? There should be a way. Good luck!


----------



## Dew

Huggles: Yay! 28 weeks and everything's looking great! Such an achievement! Best wishes to you :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- Booo on the financial restraints against beginning IVF sooner. But at least there is still one step up that you can do to go further, so thats exciting to have something new to try anyways. 

Preethi I can't wait until we can see more pictures! 

Dew- I agree that its unfair for the troubles you and sarah are facing. Guess all you can do is send your complaint to us! Unfortunately, we cannot make your troubles better, but can listen and curse the TTC fairy with you and for you. 

Huggles- yay that the cervix is looking good and you've got everything happening so nicely! 

I am excited for falltime coming...this is my absolute favorite favorite time of the year. And with Bean being due in my favorite season only makes it sweeter!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: Days leading to AF are miserable, once I get AF I start to feel better again. This delay in getting pregnant is not fair to the two of us and I don't know where to send my complaint :(
> 
> I hope you get to do injectables this cycle. Why don't you call the clinic already so they start to review your medical history and why is it not possible to visit FS before CD3?? There should be a way. Good luck!

I know I can phone and leave a message anytime, but theres no point right now, I think they would be annoyed me saying' I dont think this month has worked can you review now but Im not 100% sure yet till CD1'. They even want you to do a blood test 14 days after IUI even if bleeding as many times you bleed when pregnant the sheet says....I dont bother and just ask they add betas to my CD3 (no point having 2 blood tests).

when I call for my CD 1 there is time before CD3 ultrasound for them to look over and let me know if I can switch. Its really hard to get it to see the FS there and they book about 3 months in advance. Private clinics may be better, but thats how it is here...imagine all the people doing treatments wanting to chat at different times so they need to stick to a protocol.


----------



## Dew

Hmm...If I am paying so much for my treatments I don't think I will be concerned about annoying someone in the clinic with my phone call. I hear you about them following protocols and all but you don't want a cookie cutter plan outlined for you at the beginning of treatment for the next three months. I understand nurses are looking into it and they think you should continue with same dose of clomid for n number of cycles but I, personally would press them to consult my case with FS and see if something else would work better in my case. This cycle, you had just one mature follicle and a cyst, which may mean that treatment is not headed in right direction. There was some misunderstanding regarding BD dates, LH surge and IUI as well. Sorry, I don't want to upset you by writing all this but I am putting myself in your shoes and I do see myself getting concerned and wanting to get more answers from my caregivers.


----------



## nypage1981

My OH is constantly insisting that I get better care, that he wants to write a letter to my docs, but I just can't help but say "it is the way it is." I think medical care sucks and is so impersonal, but since I expect that, im not offended too badly by it!


----------



## Dew

I know I get angry very quickly if I feel I am not treated well on phone or in person at the clinic, then DH tells me I can't expect things to always be right and up to my expectations :(


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Hmm...If I am paying so much for my treatments I don't think I will be concerned about annoying someone in the clinic with my phone call. I hear you about them following protocols and all but you don't want a cookie cutter plan outlined for you at the beginning of treatment for the next three months. I understand nurses are looking into it and they think you should continue with same dose of clomid for n number of cycles but I, personally would press them to consult my case with FS and see if something else would work better in my case. This cycle, you had just one mature follicle and a cyst, which may mean that treatment is not headed in right direction. There was some misunderstanding regarding BD dates, LH surge and IUI as well. Sorry, I don't want to upset you by writing all this but I am putting myself in your shoes and I do see myself getting concerned and wanting to get more answers from my caregivers.

dont worry you dont upset me and I appreciate the comments :flower:

I think the big difference is though that this is a hospital, and so much is covered by our government, its only the treatments we are paying for, thats why IUI is only $325 here compared to $2000 in the states. Free healthcare is a little different to private clinics I find. I do marketing for some plastic surgeons and they are much more available as the person is paying privately.

I know that one of the FS looks at the chart at the end of the cycle and puts the recommendations so perhaps after this one they will make a suggestion, but I think the larger changes they will want me to talk to my FS first. Say I didnt know anything about injectables and I went in CD3 and they told me I was moving to injectables and I have to pay $1000 instead of $80 for clomid, I would be in shock. so thats why I think you have to see the FS first. But if Im the one asking then perhaps the request will go through, I will have to see! Ive only been on Clomid 3 months and Ive responded well apart from this month so I dont neccessarily thinks its not moving in the right direction. I was supposed to be seeing my FS this month but I moved it because of family so not their fault, I should actually be seeing her every 3 months which I think is reasonable when most of it is free :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Preethi I'm so relieved Gemma is doing well and you're getting to spend so much time with her! I wonder if the fact that you went into natural labour with a C-section has anything to do with your recovery being so different from NYs? 

Sarah I'm sorry you can't afford iVF this year but maybe it's for the best - as you say you won't want to fly home at Christmas if you've just paid $12000 for it and might be pregnant. But you may not need it at all. I hope you're allowed to switch to injectibles next cycle and that one of those cycles of iUI with them is the lucky one singly can be pregnant by th end of the year :)

Huggles great news about your cervix! Your little man is staying put til that stitch is taken out.

DH has an interview this afternoon - FXd!


----------



## sarahincanada

FXd NDH [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Huggles

Yay, happy 28 weeks to me! :happydance:

Happy 29 weeks to Sheryl!
Happy 23 weeks NDH!
Happy 33 weeks for yesterday NY!
and Happy 34 weeks for tomorrow Flying!

Hope I didn't forget anyone...

Sarah and Dew, sending love and fairy dust your way! :dust:

:flow: :flow: :flow: Oh, and it's Spring Day here today - officially the first day of spring, and for a change it's lovely weather (usually lands up raining on spring day)! :flower:


----------



## NDH

I echo Huggles's post!

And an update - it's very possible that DH could be working Wednesday. The interview was with the construction company he only heard about yesterday. They can't hire him until he has his white card, which allows you on construction sites, but he found a place doing the course on Tuesday, so he can go straight to them after the course and fill out paperwork as long as there's still a job available, but they have a few spots and it's not been advertised so it's very promising.


----------



## Huggles

ooh, fx'd NDH! Really hope he gets it!


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH i dont think it has anything to do with the fact that i went into natural labour.. i feel pretty good and although my scar hurts from time to time, im taking all the paracetomol and pain relief i can get and they helped me try and walk soon after the operation and i didnt have any stitches that they needed to remove or interfere with. they are all dissolvable and so theres no interfering with that area.. i think that on its own helps a lot x

Happy 28 weeks huggles !!

NDH fx'd for your dh's interview.. xx

Hope you are all doing well. xx not long to go now, for most of you.. xx 

praying that the journey towards the BFP for dew and sarah is a very short one.. xxx

afm, today is day 3 since the operation, it is normal for babies in NICU to lose weight for a week before they start gaining. they usually lose weight in the first week.. she has gone from 1.5 to 1.43 but thats very normal according to the doc. she is doing well and they are going to run tests on her today, we have specifically asked for a kidney scan and blood tests to check the kidneys for any issues as when there is less amniotic fluid (fluid is mainly made of baby's wee) we want to know that her kidneys are functioning properly.. the results will also be back today, so hoping and praying for the best. it is very sad to see her in there as she is not with me, but we have lots of kanagroo cuddling and skin to skin which helps regulate her body temp and keeps her warm and is very good for bonding.. its very tough to leave her in there once we are done cuddling ..:( i can always smell her on me that fresh new born smell and its really sad because shes not here with me..the worst part is knowing that you wont be able to take her home for atleast 4 weeks.. thats what hurts the most.. im sick of staying in hospital but dont feel like leaving the hospital even for one hour knowing that she is in there. 

sorry for the rant, just wanted to vent my feelings xx

Have a nice day everyone. x


----------



## Huggles

Hope that gemma's kidney tests and any other tests she has come back with good results.
Glad she is doing well.


----------



## MummyCat

Fingers crossed for hubby NDH! :hugs:

Preethi... your little Gemma is such a fighter! Clever little lady! :cloud9: I hope she grows nicely for you and that the next few weeks don't take too long :hugs: Fingers crossed for a good result on the tests!


----------



## sarahincanada

thats great news NDH :thumbup: hope it all turns out well, if that job happened to be gone at least he would have the white card and so likely he could get something else? but lets hope that one will still be there FX

preethi awww I can just imagine you and her cuddling there and it must be sooooo hard to leave her. I hope all her tests come back perfect....she has done so well already :kiss: :hugs:

afm still waiting :coffee: she will be here friday or saturday, and since being on clomid I start spotting the night before, so anytime from tonight.


----------



## NDH

Yeah he's been meaning to get it anyway, just haven't come across any courses at convenient times. It'll open up anything construction based if he has it, so it's a good thing to get.


----------



## nypage1981

NDH- good luc k I hope it works out !

Preethi- so glad she is doing well, and I hope kidneys are fine. Would you still be in the hospital now though even without her in the NICU? Just because of the section I mean....Do you plan to stay in one of those rooms while she is in there? I am asking my doctor about their stitching now to see if i'd have dissolvable. If not, im coming over there. Haha. Has DH been staying there with you? I plan to have mine stay at least the first night and probably the second, but not sure if I need to subject him to the torture of the chair for the last 2 nights...we will see how much pain im in and what help I need with baby in the night. 

Thanks Huggles for wishing everyone a happy " ". Very nice of you and I echo that to everyone in here. Nice to see everyone trucking along! 

I have 6 weeks left!! And a lot to do so hoping Bean doesn't come early like i sometimes feel he will. I think every mom has the feeling or fear of them coming early. Probably because the contractions and pain I have already are so horrible! And I feel big enough to be done!


----------



## sherylb

OMG, sigh of relief. DH finally got the call for the job I have been praying so hard for. Pending drug testing and background testing (which he has passed numerous times for his old job) he starts training on the 26th!

And I had a little bit of a freak out this morning knowing that I will be 37 weeks next month late and she may be here next month.


----------



## Dew

NDH: I have not heard of white card before but sounds like an important 'certificate' to aid in job market...hope he gets both white card and the job :hugs:

Preethi: it's very reassuring to receive updates on your and Gemma's health on daily basis, thanks for finding time to write to us and BEST of wishes for her kidney tests...hopefully everything will be just fine :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Oh so nice Sheryl! Congratulations and good luck! Don't worry you have been doing good, everything's going to be perfect :)


----------



## sherylb

I feel such relief that God is answering my prayers after praying so hard for my GTT test and the job. And now it's raining too! We have been in a drought for the longest time so the rain is truly a blessing.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: thanks for explaining it all to me. I tend to get carried away sometimes...I do understand now :) :hugs: Hope AF doesn't show up....:af:


----------



## Dew

I am glad you feel this way Sheryl!! You have always been optimistic, patient and supportive of your husband in tough times :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: thanks for explaining it all to me. I tend to get carried away sometimes...I do understand now :) :hugs: Hope AF doesn't show up....:af:

thanks dew, Im sure she is on her way. Im going to the loo 100x per day to check and have a panty liner on to make sure I dont miss anything :rofl: 

so I dont think I ovulated the day of my surge as I would have my period by now, if I ovulated the day before my IUI like I thought may have happened then its due today or tomorrow depending on 13 or 14 day LP. if I ovulated the day of the IUI its tomorrow or saturday....but that would have been 2 days after my surge so seems unlikely seeing as I always thought I ovulated the same day as my surge. wish Id been temping but was too hard with family here, that and BDing!!


----------



## Dew

Sarah: did you test today?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: did you test today?

no I dont want to waste anymore tests, 4 bfns is enough!! I just want to get my cd1 asap so I can call the clinic.


----------



## Dew

OK I just hope that it's either no AF or no delay in AF because the wait can get really depressing.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- was that surge at night? Cuz the next day theory seems right then...but otherwise you are late right now. Lol. So hard to say!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- was that surge at night? Cuz the next day theory seems right then...but otherwise you are late right now. Lol. So hard to say!

i will try and explain this the best I can lol

wednesday: morning no surge and called in no surge to clinic, evening detected the surge

thursday: bloods showed a surge, hubby gave sample and was frozen

friday: IUI - and this is the day that I have said I ovulated on FF making me 13dpo today. I have had 13 day LPs and 14 day so thats why I am thinking its coming tomorrow or saturday.

but thats the latest scenerio, as on previous charts my temp has risen the day after a surge making me always think that I O the day of surge but that might not be the case now on medications. The most likely scenerio is that I O'd the day after the first surge which was thursday then Im 14dpo today and it must come tomorrow.

Im not really thinking about too much as Im sure I will start spotting tonight and will wonder why did I bother lol plus I dont know if the cyst might prolong things :growlmad:


----------



## nypage1981

I agree, my first thought was that you ovulated on thursday. How come they didnt do IUI wed or thursday? I thought if you had sperm up waiting for the egg it was best?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah- was that surge at night? Cuz the next day theory seems right then...but otherwise you are late right now. Lol. So hard to say!
> 
> i will try and explain this the best I can lol
> 
> wednesday: morning no surge and called in no surge to clinic, evening detected the surge
> 
> thursday: bloods showed a surge, hubby gave sample and was frozen
> 
> friday: IUI - and this is the day that I have said I ovulated on FF making me 13dpo today. I have had 13 day LPs and 14 day so thats why I am thinking its coming tomorrow or saturday.
> 
> but thats the latest scenerio, as on previous charts my temp has risen the day after a surge making me always think that I O the day of surge but that might not be the case now on medications. The most likely scenerio is that I O'd the day after the first surge which was thursday then Im 14dpo today and it must come tomorrow.
> 
> Im not really thinking about too much as Im sure I will start spotting tonight and will wonder why did I bother lol plus I dont know if the cyst might prolong things :growlmad:Click to expand...

Understand it better now. It says CD30 on the ticker, I thought your cycles were 28 day long. What's the longest you have ever had? Mine is 28 days (AF on 29th day), happened 3 times in last one year.


----------



## flyingduster

I laughed at your post Huggles, about it raining on the first day of spring; yesterday was the first day of spring for us, and it was SNOWING!! lol!! It is far too wet for it to settle down here, but further north it has settled in places. Ugh! But happy 28 weeks! YAY!

Preethi, rant all you want hun! You have a million hormones & emotions running through you with this whole thing, it's totally ok to rant! I love that you're still updating us from hospital, I love reading the updates on our first bub!!!!! :hugs:


NDH, fingers are crossed for DH's job!

Sheryl; yay for YOUR DH's job!


6 weeks to go for me now... now *that* is getting scary! Next month I'm having a baby...! Next month!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I agree, my first thought was that you ovulated on thursday. How come they didnt do IUI wed or thursday? I thought if you had sperm up waiting for the egg it was best?

I went in on monday for my day 13 ultrasound and they wanted to see if my 2nd follicle would catch up, so they said do LH sticks at home on Tues & Weds mornings and if no surge come in on Thursday. So I didnt get a surge Tues or Weds morning and booked for Thursday, but I got it Wednesday night. When I went in on Thursday I told them that and she just said 'dont do the sticks at night'. I tried to mention I think my surge is short and can we do the IUI that day but she said no they have to look at bloods first and they dont come back till the afternoon and they only do sperm washing / IUIs in the morning. So thats what happened and why next time I wouldnt do the waiting for another follicle to catch up and risk a natural surge, I would ask for the ovidril which is better for timing. It worked the previous 2 months as I had multiple follicles on my day 13.

bet you wished youd never asked now lol. 

this whole cycle has been a bust, roll on next one!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah- was that surge at night? Cuz the next day theory seems right then...but otherwise you are late right now. Lol. So hard to say!
> 
> i will try and explain this the best I can lol
> 
> wednesday: morning no surge and called in no surge to clinic, evening detected the surge
> 
> thursday: bloods showed a surge, hubby gave sample and was frozen
> 
> friday: IUI - and this is the day that I have said I ovulated on FF making me 13dpo today. I have had 13 day LPs and 14 day so thats why I am thinking its coming tomorrow or saturday.
> 
> but thats the latest scenerio, as on previous charts my temp has risen the day after a surge making me always think that I O the day of surge but that might not be the case now on medications. The most likely scenerio is that I O'd the day after the first surge which was thursday then Im 14dpo today and it must come tomorrow.
> 
> Im not really thinking about too much as Im sure I will start spotting tonight and will wonder why did I bother lol plus I dont know if the cyst might prolong things :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Understand it better now. It says CD30 on the ticker, I thought your cycles were 28 day long. What's the longest you have ever had? Mine is 28 days (AF on 29th day), happened 3 times in last one year.Click to expand...

mine are usually 28-30....varies as my ovulation dates change but my LP doesnt vary much. The charts I did at home from September show a 14 day LP, some of the ones on FF show 13 day. But you dont know for sure the day you ovulate....people say temp goes up the day after but it could rise the day of too, so I could always be a 14 day LP. Funnily enough the 2 months doing the ovidrel are the 2 months showing a 13 day LP....that tells me perhaps I actually ovulated the day before the IUI and therefore its actually a 14 LP.

I do have a slight worry what if the IUIs are too late....they do them 36 hours after the trigger but Im sure lots of people ovulate sooner than that. oh well, IVF is always an option.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Probably, I will also have this doubt if they are doing IUI at a right time or not. Such a tricky issue :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: Probably, I will also have this doubt if they are doing IUI at a right time or not. Such a tricky issue :dohh:

could be why the success rate is not that great!


----------



## Dew

Yes. I wish these guys (FS and their team) took it more seriously and know how much money, faith and emotions we invest in each cycle.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: could you please outline your treatment plan with Clomid? ...like what happens on CD1, CD3 and so on...thanks!


----------



## nypage1981

I agree with you two, seems like you want an IUI day of surge and day after! Lol. I know they do research and stuff but when we are naturally TTC we want sperm up there waiting- so why not with IUI? 

FLying- me too on the 6 weeks left. Eeeek!

Funny its spring for you 2 now, its going to start fall here. So then soon is the cold weather. Ick! I wish it could be fall forever with the crisp air, colored crispy leaves and apples and pumpkins everywhere! Then, its snow. Ice and snow. no thanks.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Yes. I wish these guys (FS and their team) took it more seriously and know how much money, faith and emotions we invest in each cycle.

I think they do, however imagine having 100 hormonal, impatient, depressed women on your rota who think they know a lot from what they read on the internet....I think this is why they have protocols and dont tend to stray away from them too much otherwise it could end in chaos. I suppose if I wasnt happy I could switch to one of the private clinics nearer me, but for now Im happy enough. and you might have more of a personalized experience seeing as you are paying for most of it.

urgghh just doing my finances, we own a couple of businesses and received a few large bills I wasnt counting on. Im not even sure if I can afford injectables this next cycle, might have to put them off another month. They are $1000 compared to $80 with clomid, plus $350 for IUI :cry: I dont want to risk not being able to pay bills because Ive spent $1000 I didnt have, and I suppose another month doesnt really matter.



Dew said:


> Sarah: could you please outline your treatment plan with Clomid? ...like what happens on CD1, CD3 and so on...thanks!

so CD1 I call in and tell them its day 1, and they phone back next day and give me my time for CD3. I go in CD3 and they take bloods (I think do FSH, LH, Estrogen and Betas as I dont normal go for a blood pregnancy test and they need that data before they will allow me to go ahead). and then an ultrasound to make sure everything is 'silent' and lining is 'menstrual'. (this is when they saw I had a little cyst on one ovary, but bloods showed estrogen was low and so they allowed me to go ahead with clomid).

then you are called back around CD13 for bloods & ultrasound again. this is where they look to see how Ive responded to the clomid. The first 2 months I had the 3-4 follicles so they told me they would call me once they have reviewed bloods and confirm that its ok to take the trigger shot. I think they are making sure the bloods show estrogen is high depending on how many follicles you have. they are also checking to see if you have a natural LH surge, if you do then they wouldnt bother with the trigger. I dont usually get my surge early so thats why its been great, until they had me wait a few days as I only have 1 follicle. when they call back to tell me to take the trigger they also tell me the time and date of the IUI, its usally 36 hours later (they say take the trigger 10pm tonight and come in the day after tomorrow at 10am).

then I go for my IUI, hubby goes 2 hours before so they can wash and prepare the sample. they dont do bloods or ultrasound that day.

and thats it..does that help? other clinics have people come in for a day 21 test so Im going to ask them how do they know my progesterone is ok. I know they do prescribe progesterone though as its mentioned on the sheet I have, so perhaps its all based on bloods.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I agree with you two, seems like you want an IUI day of surge and day after! Lol. I know they do research and stuff but when we are naturally TTC we want sperm up there waiting- so why not with IUI?
> 
> FLying- me too on the 6 weeks left. Eeeek!
> 
> Funny its spring for you 2 now, its going to start fall here. So then soon is the cold weather. Ick! I wish it could be fall forever with the crisp air, colored crispy leaves and apples and pumpkins everywhere! Then, its snow. Ice and snow. no thanks.

NY I think when the sperm is washed and placed into the uterus then the timing can be a bit closer to ovulation as far less to travel and its just the good motile sperm. I think the timing is based on data and theres lots of people on here doing the same so I suppose its the most effective. I liked the idea of doing 2 IUIs, one the day before, but my clinic said its no more effective :shrug:


----------



## Dew

"_I think they do, however imagine having 100 hormonal, impatient, depressed women on your rota who think they know a lot from what they read on the internet....I think this is why they have protocols and dont tend to stray away from them too much otherwise it could end in chaos._"

My DH tells me the same a lot of times when I show my frustration against doctors. I know you both are right :)

Thanks for outlining your treatment plan. We are meeting with D1 on Tuesday morning as part of their phase II appointment. We have some questions for her and she may share her treatment plans for us. After meeting her we'll choose either D1 or D2. If D2 was at D1's location, I would have blindly gone for him. It's just 10 minutes of beautiful drive to D1 clinic :)

Sorry to hear that your finances don't allow injectables for this cycle. May be it is happening for a reason and any how it will be difficult for you to meet with FS before this cycle so let's embrace another clomid cycle with lots of faith and hope :hugs:


----------



## Dew

I'll now go cook, then go for a walk before we eat dinner. Yes, we eat very late (around 8:30pm), unhealthy habits :dohh:


----------



## NDH

Sheryl, praying that it works out for your hubby - that would be fantastic news. If it's just dependent on drug test and background check than it would seem that you can count on him working by the end of the month :)

Dew, Australia has certificate requirements for everything. Dh has had several construction jobs before, and while the experience is helpful here, he still can't get a job on a construction site without being certified that he has taken the course, which is really just a silly 3 hour common sense thing.

Dew, good luck deciding which doctor to go with for treatment.

Sarah, I'm hoping AF either doesn't arrive at all (since your chances were low and you considered this cycle a bust from the start it would fit right into the norm for being a bfp cycle. It's always the one you least expect). But failing that I hope she comes on time so you can get started wih the next one. And no more cyst interfering with follicle growth either!

Yesterday during the day was a beautiful first day of spring, but the heavens opened up at 7pm and it poured all night. Thunder and lightning and hail and torrential downpour lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I'll now go cook, then go for a walk before we eat dinner. Yes, we eat very late (around 8:30pm), unhealthy habits :dohh:

at least you have a walk before, thats good!

I have my pre-AF headache :growlmad:

after I was talking to you and NY about timing Ive realized something: first IUI we abstained for 4 days (sat night to weds noon IUI) and he had 29 million, but really thats the only shot we have and if I ovulated the day before it could be too late.

second IUI we had BD'd the day before as I didnt want it too old and thought it was going to be later in the week. So we only got 5 million, but at least we got some up there the day before rather than having IUI the only shot.

so for next cycle I think we are going to do that again, although perhaps BD 2 days before as that should give us about 10 million sperm and should still be good for having some up there before. Also if we abstain before the BDing there should be a good volume up there!

just thought Id share while I remember :haha:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> at least you have a walk before, thats good!
> 
> I have my pre-AF headache :growlmad:
> 
> after I was talking to you and NY about timing Ive realized something: first IUI we abstained for 4 days (sat night to weds noon IUI) and he had 29 million, but really thats the only shot we have and if I ovulated the day before it could be too late.
> 
> second IUI we had BD'd the day before as I didnt want it too old and thought it was going to be later in the week. So we only got 5 million, but at least we got some up there the day before rather than having IUI the only shot.
> 
> so for next cycle I think we are going to do that again, although perhaps BD 2 days before as that should give us about 10 million sperm and should still be good for having some up there before. Also if we abstain before the BDing there should be a good volume up there!
> 
> just thought Id share while I remember :haha:

How are you feeling? 
I only wish that we knew for sure when IUI will happen so we can BD at least 36-48 hours before IUI. In D2's protocol also there is a BD session before IUI. If you were to get pregnant this cycle, I would think it is from BD rather than IUI :winkwink:


----------



## Dew

NDH and Sheryl, any news on DH's job application?? Keeping FXed it works out well for both of you this time :hugs:


----------



## Dew

NY: do you go to Minnesota State Fair? I doubt you'll go this year though. If it is not too rainy then we are going today :)

Preethi: Waiting to hear back from you regarding Gemma's tests results. Hoping results are all normal :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone, heres an email from preethi, I replied asking her if shes had any tests but she would have mentioned it and everything sounds good so far. AFM Im off for breakfast with my hubby and to the spa for some pampering (dont know if I mentioned to everyone that one of our business is a spa so theres no cost to me!) and just waiting for AF :coffee:


We are allowed as parents to come anytime of day or nite to see her and spend time with her. Infact I might get discharged today and go down to stay in the 5th floor as a lodger until she comes home as I mentioned before.. Xxx we are sorting out her birth certificate and insurance and stuff as otherwise we have to put down large deposits and get it reimbursed.. It is a big hassle. Mum has stayed with me every night since, but tonight dh will stay with me and probably tomorrow if I can convince him, he hates hospitals and hates staying over night.. As for now, he comes first thing in the morning and leaves late at night so its only the sleeping bit for which my mum gives me company.


----------



## Dew

Thanks Sarah!
Good to hear from Preethi. She is ready to be discharged, that's great news :thumbup:

Sarah, you own a spa business!! How cool is that :happydance: Enjoy your day!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I think thats a good BD plan. Do something in the middle of what you've done now! Have a good spa day...

Glad to hear from Preethi! I, too, am very anxious for some test results. I am glad she can stay at the hospital with her LO. I never heard how long she'd be there, I guess she probably doesn't really have that information either. Just day by day. 

Dew- yep we go pretty much each year. My back is so sore after just a bit of walking and I work all day today, so if we do go, it would be probably sunday so it had a day's rest....the ONLY reason i'd suck it up this year is my daughter wants to go so badly and im not very good at disappointing her. It hurts me to think she would be so happy to go and if I can't and have to say no, she would be very sad. I know she would understand as she does respect that her poor mommy is hurting, but I think I could suck it up for her. OH has done finances to see if we can swing it with other things that we had to do and he says yes as long as we don't go overboard. So its just waiting to see what my back feels like tommorrow or sunday. Yay for it not going to be sweltering hot this weekend, that will help me tolerate much better! 

Hi everyone else! Off to work talk later!


----------



## Dew

NY: MSF is great fun for kids as well as adults like me and DH because we love colorful crowd, junk food and roasted corns :) We are not going today as the weather forecast isn't good. We get our tickets at discount (for $9) through friends and park free at one of the free bus pick-up sites. Still we easily end up spending $100 or more on food, rides and lottery scratch games :)

We have various activities planned for this long weekend as we both do not want to be sitting alone at home and allow ourselves to be depressed. We might visit Albertville outlet mall today to do some shopping.


----------



## sherylb

The rest of the process for DH's job is a formality so we are considering this to be his new job.


----------



## sarahincanada

email from preethi...

"All her scans and test results are fine and normal !!"

Im so proud of her!!

:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:
:dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9::dance::cloud9:

do you live near eachother dew and ny so you can go to the same fair? or are you talking about in different cities?


----------



## MummyCat

Awesome news!!! What a good little girl!!! She knows that her lovely Mummy has had enough to worry about! 

Thanks for the updates Sarah! Hoping you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Dew

Great news about Gemma :thumbup: Sooo relieved!!! :happydance:

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Dew

Sarah: How are you doing? Any spotting? Anything positive? 

NY and I live in same state and we are talking about visiting the same fair :) Most probably we are going tomorrow and she might be going on Sunday.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay Gemma! Thats great news im so proud of our BNB baby she is proven to be a fighter for quite some time now. Its amazing! Hope Preethi is feeling well. 

Dew- I usually enjoy going to the fair too and would hate to miss it...just thinking I may suffer a bit more this year with it. Im quite big nowadays and uncomfortable in many ways. But im sure it will be fun still so we are thinking tomorrow or sunday. Tomorrow was that chance of thunderstorms so probably sunday with the sunny weather. I really want a cheese on a stick! Lol. We also do the park and ride because its cheaper. Didnt get any discount tickets though, will be an expensive day!
Do you guys do the Renaissance Festival too? 

Sarah- I believe in US each state does a huge fair....its the state fair. So pretty much everyone from hours and hours away in this state will be at the fair. Its a big deal. LOL. And the sad ending of summer:( Sigh. How was your spa day?


----------



## sarahincanada

well Im just devastated :cry: sorry this is going to be long...

so today is CD15, and taking the scenerio that I ovulated the day of IUI (2 days after my first positive smiley) I am CD15 today. My LP's have been 13 days and 14 days (its probably actually the same each month but I dont know exactly when I ovulated) so technically today is the last day to get my period having a 14 day LP. I woke up and took my temp expecting it to have tanked, and it was still normal! I was like wow so took a IC test and a FRER and both stark white BFN :cry: so what the hell is happening, for the first time ever Im going to be late....is it the cyst or is clomid finally messing me up like it does for so many people?

its not fair, if she is coming she needs to come on time :growlmad: I did a blood test yesterday....I got a requisition from the FS in the mail for chicken pox asking me to do before next cycle and so I went yesterday and seeing as they were taking blood gave them the beta test too (they ask us to do every IUI cycle but usually I dont bother and ask them to add to my CD3 tests). But I wont know the results till tuesday now because of the long weekend. Im assuming my period will come by then though.

but whats crazy is that according to temps I usually ovulate the day off my smiley face as my temps go up the next day. So if that happened this month I am 16 or 17 dpo! and for sure a test should be positive. So I have to think that I did ovulate the day of my IUI and its coming today, but means my temps have not tanked for the first time ever....dew I know you have had this happen.

Im hoping she just comes today and my temps are wrong. I even looked back on old charts (I used to print a calender and write down my period, ovulation etc) and if I say 1dpo is the day after smiley face Im usually a 14 day LP, but if its 2 days after then Im 13. But this month Im 2 days later and 14 day LP, so much longer.

of course theres that small thought in my head that what if Im one of those people who dont get a positive preg test till later, but really what are the chances of that. it could be the tests or my temps are wrong....these are both ttc aids we rely on so its BS!! :grr:

Ive been trying to keep a pma every month and this is the last straw, I think Im done. I said to my hubby forget this nonsense I just want to do ivf for a proper chance and if that doesnt work thats it. A life without children is even fine by me as I love travel etc, Im just the type of person who is used to getting results when I try for something, and dont like this unknown thing. Ive worked damn hard all my life, moved to a different country for a better life, things have worked out great and I have a great life. This TTC thing sucks as when you add 1 plus 1 it should equal 2, but its doesnt.

ok rant over, pma over :cry: Im upset at my husband as he just invited his parents over even though I told him I didnt feel like company. His mother does my head in as she talks non stop and I cant just go and do my own thing as she acts like oh sarah doesnt want us here. Im really not in the mood to be social and already tomorrow we have a family dinner with them all so I just wanted to relax today, but no hubby had to ask them over.

FYI heres my chart, I wasnt temping as my family was here and I wish I was to pinpoint my ovulation better. who knows perhaps I ovulated later, they do say sometimes it doesnt work and tries again later, and so my period will just be later.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3133c0


----------



## nypage1981

Hmmm, what kind of HPT did you use? And are you positive its super white? I just know that I used IC's and when I got a line, I looked at one from a couple days ago and realized it really did have a faint line but I thought it was bfn. Not that I want to get your hopes up because you know, quite frankly, I dont do that or think like that. Im just trying to figure out an explanation. I know your cycles are regular, but I was having some weird ones suddenly also:( Unfortunately, no reason for it. I would chop it up to something being wrong one day. Your thermometer, your ovulation test, or even the HPT. Something has given a false reading somewhere. Now its really up in the air to when you did ovulate...or if you are just one of those girls whose body is stubborn and you dont get a positive HPT right away. So frustrating:( So, what do you plan on then until you can IVF, stopping with it all for a few months? I am sorry youre dealing with this crap, I dont know what the issue is for you getting pregnant and I'd really like it for you also. Seems so unfair....


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hmmm, what kind of HPT did you use? And are you positive its super white? I just know that I used IC's and when I got a line, I looked at one from a couple days ago and realized it really did have a faint line but I thought it was bfn. Not that I want to get your hopes up because you know, quite frankly, I dont do that or think like that. Im just trying to figure out an explanation. I know your cycles are regular, but I was having some weird ones suddenly also:( Unfortunately, no reason for it. I would chop it up to something being wrong one day. Your thermometer, your ovulation test, or even the HPT. Something has given a false reading somewhere. Now its really up in the air to when you did ovulate...or if you are just one of those girls whose body is stubborn and you dont get a positive HPT right away. So frustrating:( So, what do you plan on then until you can IVF, stopping with it all for a few months? I am sorry youre dealing with this crap, I dont know what the issue is for you getting pregnant and I'd really like it for you also. Seems so unfair....

they were both stark white, not a hint of anything! one was the 10miu IC thats supposed to detect a tiny amount and one was a FRER which should detect on the day of a missed period! thing is I dont even mind if it comes, as this was my least favourite month to get pregnant. its just the delay or unknown thats the worst.

perhaps this month was a dud because of the cyst and weird timings, I just hope I dont have to go on medication to get my period or something. For the past 18 months my period has come on time with just one month I didnt ovulate and got a period earlier. But perhaps the 3rd month on clomid and the cyst are prolonging things. :growlmad:

I dont think I would give up the iuis, but I would probably not temp or test or anything, just go for the blood test when they say I have to (they write the date on the requisition). I have to do the ov tests if they say to but Im hoping to just ask them to do the trigger every CD13 even if I only have 1 follicle to avoid what happened this month.


----------



## sarahincanada

another scenerio is I didnt ovulate and my 1 follicle turned into a cyst like one did last month :growlmad: but would my temps have gone higher if I didnt ovulate, anyone know??

if that happened I would insist on the trigger every month as that guarantees ovulation.


----------



## Dew

I am very sorry Sarah. I was fearing this due to extended length of your cycle but was secretly hoping you'll get BFP. I have been through 2-3 long cycles and I can empathize with you big time. I suspect the cyst is doing her nasty trick, wish you could get blood HCG test results sooner than Tuesday. Temps rise when progesterone is produced by follicle that releases egg (this follicle becomes corpus luteum) but I have no idea what happens if a cyst is present :nope: Don't make decisions about future at this time, PMS especially during TTC can be very depressing. I would have hated DH too if he was inconsiderate in inviting guests over against my wish. I am sorry you have to deal with MIL in such mood. IGNORE and STAY CALM as much as possible :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AFM, I have already had my share of crying done. Will tell later....you take care :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Sarah!! :( Well one telling point will probably be your temp in the morning. I only got a BFP with Lottie on 16dpo. Not that I want to give you hope, as you have even mentioned that you may not have ovulated... but it is possible to get late implantation. 

I completely understand your desire to start IVF asap.. and I think you should seriously consider giving it a go. for 2 reasons. 1) if it works - you'll never regret trying it! 2) if it doesn't work... you'll be pleased you didn't waste any more time trying and feeling this low! :hugs:

I do wish the men in our lives sometimes thought of us a little more than themselves!! :hugs: Hope you make it through the afternoon in one piece! 

Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!

:hugs: Dew... cos it sounds like you need them too! 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I am very sorry Sarah. I was fearing this due to extended length of your cycle but was secretly hoping you'll get BFP. I have been through 2-3 long cycles and I can empathize with you big time. I suspect the cyst is doing her nasty trick, wish you could get blood HCG test results sooner than Tuesday. Temps rise when progesterone is produced by follicle that releases egg (this follicle becomes corpus luteum) but I have no idea what happens if a cyst is present :nope: Don't make decisions about future at this time, PMS especially during TTC can be very depressing. I would have hated DH too if he was inconsiderate in inviting guests over against my wish. I am sorry you have to deal with MIL in such mood. IGNORE and STAY CALM as much as possible :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I have already had my share of crying done. Will tell later....you take care :hugs:

awwww please let me know, dont tell later :hugs: Im glad to have someone to share my ttc misery with, even though I hope it doesnt last much long for both of us.

Im not making any decisions and cant afford ivf till january anyway. but I do know that I dont want to do this again and so would prefer not to temp/test etc.

I wish my clinic would do a follow up u/s in the 2ww to check if you've ovulated. if my period is not here on tuesday and a bfn on blood test too I will ask to go in so they can do an ultrasound see if the follicle turned into a cyst. 

I was always so happy that my cycles were bang on time, dont say thats going to change as well :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Oh Sarah!! :( Well one telling point will probably be your temp in the morning. I only got a BFP with Lottie on 16dpo. Not that I want to give you hope, as you have even mentioned that you may not have ovulated... but it is possible to get late implantation.
> 
> I completely understand your desire to start IVF asap.. and I think you should seriously consider giving it a go. for 2 reasons. 1) if it works - you'll never regret trying it! 2) if it doesn't work... you'll be pleased you didn't waste any more time trying and feeling this low! :hugs:
> 
> I do wish the men in our lives sometimes thought of us a little more than themselves!! :hugs: Hope you make it through the afternoon in one piece!
> 
> Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!
> 
> :hugs: Dew... cos it sounds like you need them too!
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yes perhaps my temp will tank in the morning then AF arrive tomorrow, that would be great as I can deal with only 1 day late. 

did you get bfns with lottie before the bfp? I googled my situation and of course found a woman with same situation who got a BFP at 18dpo after bfns. I just always imagined Id get an early result like the majority and just think my cycle is being cruel as it was a shit cycle anyway!!!

I would do IVF immediately if I can afford it as I like the more direct approach it gives, no ovulation guessing! but its not an option till the new year


----------



## sarahincanada

hubby is taking me for lunch then going for a long walk with the dogs, I hate feeling miserable and want to get my usual spark back. then inlaws come over and my nice day is over lol. but I will try and avoid MIL and probably watch a movie so she is occupied.

will probably not come online for a couple of days if nothing happens as I will be slowly going crazy and so I will not want to think about any of this nonsense. but I will come on if theres any update :kiss:


----------



## MummyCat

Yep Sarah... BFN's and then on 16dpo I got a BFP. I think i might not have tested on 15dpo...but def got a neg on 14dpo. 

Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

I think I may found my answer...

What causes these cysts?
A corpus luteum, or functional cyst, is simply a leftover follicle that has outstayed its normal lifespan. *Sometimes, they continue to produce progesterone and estrogen, which may delay the arrival of the next period.*

so this is whart Im going to assume is happening, just so I stop thinking about it!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies, been so busy with everything, and its shattering having to wake up at 3am to express for feeds and send the bottles to NICU..

Ny, i am still staying in hospital in one of those rooms just next to NICU, they still give us three time meals even though im not a patient, and i never eat them, they also clean our room everyday and this is all normal procedure for any parents of babies in NICU. im very lucky to be in this country where they allow over night stays and lodge you in a room next to NICU until baby is discharged. i wouldnt change it for anything. my heart shatters even when i go out for some time knowing that she is in there .. i went home for the first time this afternoon with dh to pack some lunch and dinner and bring some clothes. it was nice to get out of hospital.. dh has been staying with me for the last two nights, otherwise, my mums usually stays the night. dh is off the whole week and starts work next sunday (sunday is the first working day of the week )

sarah, hope your evening goes well regardless of your MIL.. i can understand the space you need and how frustrating it must be when you dont want company .. xx

:hugs: to each and every one of you, hope you all are doing well... xxxx

Flying AND ny, you are so close.. xxx it is all very exciting.. hope all of you have a nice day... xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

clinic called, betas were negative so just waiting on AF


----------



## sarahincanada

Im so annoyed at hubby! my inlaws arrived about 10 mins after I got the call from the clinic. I was crying in our bedroom with a mixture of sadness, relief to know and hormones, and the last thing I want to do is to try and make my face look less puffy and be all friendly to them. I know if I try and dissappear in the evening she will be all 'wheres sarah' and 'are you sure its ok we stay over'. I had mentioned in the week when she called about how I wanted to just relax this weekend and so now every call shes been saying 'are you sure its ok with sarah we come over' so if I act distant she will think the worst. Hubby doesnt get any of this. Im going to give the excuse I have a headache and try and go for an early night. I wiped a small bit of spotting just after the phonecall...funny ay!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh Sarah!!! :hugs: I'm glad you got the beta results back earlier though so you can KNOW for sure, that slight bit of unknown really makes it sooooooo hard!!! And in the future the temp thing means NOTHING if it stays high, a LOT of women have a high temp for even several days after AF comes before the temp drops back down!!! It really means nothing if your temp is still high, it is only if it *drops* that you can read it, but if it stays high it's neither here nor there. *sigh*
:hugs: anyway....


Preethi, I'm so proud of you and Gemma! It must be so hard leaving her behind every time you leave the room, I can imagine it'd be leaving part of your heart behind each time... :hugs: hun, stay strong and I look forward to the day you can tell us about taking her home!!!! :)


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: Sarah! I'm sorry you had such a rough day yesterday :hugs:

Preethi, you are doing such a brilliant job of being a mummy!! can't believe Gemma is nearly a week old :shock:


----------



## sarahincanada

well I woke up and I have blood yay! I hope it turns into my proper CD1 with flow. usually I go in on CD3 for bloods & ultrasound but if I call today they might not get till tuesday because the long weekend so I may not go in till wednesday which is CD4. although they might have someone in on monday checking messages, as what happens with all the IVF patients etc. and I think im supposed to take the clomid from CD3.

flying, so far my temp has always dropped the day AF is coming, so it could have dropped this morning but Im not temping anymore! Im not temping or testing, just going to do the blood tests like the clinic asks on the day they ask. those last few days waiting are horrible so I dont want to do it anymore! I will do my best not to know the exact date and just keep FF for day 1's and IUI tracking. So I probably wont be on here much in my 2WW's, although I will have to come on and check once the babies are starting to come!!


----------



## sarahincanada

where is everyone??!!

I phoned my best friend in the uk today as it was her birthday, she has a one year old little girl (she is 1 month older than me) and she tells me she is 4 months pregnant with her 2nd! I was in shock, and I just wanted to cry. I asked her how long had she been trying and she said it happened very quickly. It was bad timing after this weekend. Its funny as people on here talk about feeling jealous of other people and up until today Ive never felt that way. So I think Ive finally hit a wall, Im fed up and pissed off at the same time! 

Funnily enough right after the nurse at the clinic phoned (didnt realize they work on sundays) and said Im booked for my CD3 at 8am on Tuesday. I asked her some more about the cyst and she said my blood tests indicate its not an active cyst, and it didnt change in size either, so she thinks its nothing to worry about. I mentioned my extended cycle and she said it was probably the clomid. I asked if I wanted to switch to injectables do I need to see my FS and she said no, and that she would leave the info in my file for tuesday. I asked hubby if he minded missing a mortgage payment so that I can do a couple of months of injectables and he said ok, so I might switch this month. She said often if people havent had success in 3 months on clomid its a good idea to switch.

you will laugh, I looked at hubbies phone today and he had done a google search for 'clomid and your sanity' as he was really worried about how upset Ive been this weekend!!!!!!! But I said to him thats a normal reaction for something I really want, but he just doesnt get it. I think he was surprised as Ive been fine for a year and more, but I think its finally got to me.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- not that any of your situation is funny- but just the part about what your DH googled about clomid. That made me giggle. Just wait til pregnancy;) I am sorry for AF messing with you and this cycle just being so so hard for you. Im super glad you can switch to injectables this next cycle though. Thats great news! Are you excited about that?

Preethi im so glad you get to stay with your LO. How is the nursing going do you get to actually hold her, or just pump milk for her to be fed? Does breast feeding hurt as badly as everyone says? Glad DH has been staying with you. This must be so hard for him to not have his little baby at home with him...You are doing so well, I am so happy for you!

Hello everyone else!
Nothing too interesting. Just nesting hard core, and its killing my body as i'll go for like 10 hours a day with doing things around the house. Its still a mess i feel like!


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah, I'm glad that you're trying something new...it'll give you something different to focus on and I think you're right to stop temping etc. Poor hubby... he might just be about to realise how much this really means to you! I can't believe how calm you've been through it all... you've done so much better than I ever would have.

:hugs:

NY.. enjoy that nesting while it lasts.... though try not kill yourself! :haha: I've been feeling ill this weekend... and I need my nesting to come back in full force as my MIL arrives on Sat! :)


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl - i'm so glad to hear your hubby got that job! that's really great news!

Sarah - sorry your cycle was so messed up this month. Glad they'll let you try injectables :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

ny it made me laugh too!! you know how people are always talking about clomid sides affects and how they were really moody on it...well I thought it was great until this month 1 follicle, 1 cyst and I think my pms mood swings were much much worse. I think its best to change incase that continues. But as well I think I have finally reached that breaking point with the whole TTC thing, so it was all at once. My hubby is just not used to seeing me like that, well the last time was when my dad died :cry:

mummy I do feel better today, I think the hormones are calming down! I do feel a little excited to be trying something new, I was googling last night 'are injectables better than clomid' and read some good info. although some people can pay $1000-$2000 and Im budgeting $1000 per month so I hope its nearer that. I think it depends how well you stimulate, from what I understand say if after 5 days you have lots of follicles you stop medication, so therefore its only cost you 5 x $100 per day. But some people keep going for 10 days or more. 

multiples are also much more common on injectables...nearer 20% compared to 10% on clomid....shows that injectables must make better eggs for it to double in the stats.

huggles thank you :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

*overwhelmed* I have been working on DH's paperwork for his new job. They sent us a huge packet that I need to try to mail tomorrow after we call them with a few questions. 

I think we are going to switch cars a little earlier than Kristin's arrival because he will be driving about 30 minutes each way and my car gets much better mileage. He used to have a company truck to drive to work so we never had to pay for gas. Of course this means that we need to get the issues with his car fixed so that I will be comfortable and happy driving it instead of my much newer, smaller car. So tomorrow we will try to find the mechanic one of his former employees told him about and hopefully they can fix the ghosts in the mechanics and the speedometer issue. We also are replacing the radio (that also has somewhat of a ghost) with a 7" display radio, dvd player, navigation one.  

We also need to get the entire house un-cluttered and un-junked so that we can move furniture around the house and shampoo the carpets before he starts his new job. We thought we solved the issue with the cats going potty in the hall but had poop one day last week and are already aware that their urine blends in obscenely well with the carpet and can only be detected by wet spots when I walk in/out of my bathroom. 

My shower is less than 3 weeks away (25th). Hubby starts his job the next day. And I am 30 weeks Thursday. So much happier about seeing that 3 in front of the weeks than the 14 soon to be 16 (according to my dr) in front of my weight on the scale. 

On another note, MIL got her shower invite in the mail and called to see who from her church she could discuss my shower with. The answer is no one.  I had to explain to her that I already have a long list of people I know attending and I don't know any of the old farts at her church so I don't feel bad about not inviting them. She suggested that I have them over after Kristin is born because they apparently always bug her asking about us and the baby. Esh! She did get a pack and play for me to use at her house though which is good. She had decided before that she would just borrow ours and I told her we don't need one and I don't plan on getting one. 

Preethi I am so glad that everything seems to be working out so well for you (aside from being at the hospital still). 
Sarah I hope the injectables are just what you need. 
Everyone else I do read your updates but my attitude right now tends to push buttons with everyone so I try to stay quiet.


----------



## NDH

Sarah bless your hubby - it made me giggle to read about his google search.

Sounds like you had a really rough weekend but hopefully things are back on track now. We all went through similar breakdowns when TTC so understand completely the emotions and the feeling like giving up and the jealousy when our friends around us fall pregnant. It just isn't fair is it? I do hope you have success on injectibles. I think it will be good to have a break from clomid. It's good that you don't have to see the FS first in order to switch :)

Sheryl, good luck filling out all your hubby's paperwork (funny how we always seem to get roped into doing it for them haha. My hubby has tERRIBLE writing/printing so it's always easiest for me to do it for him. Lots to do, but it'll all get done. I hope you manage to get the cats to stop using your carpet as a litter box! Thats the one thing I don't like about cats. Once they start it's hard to make them stop weeing on the floors, and then it stinks!

Preethi, thank you for sending emails to Sarah to update us so we can hear how you little fighter is doing. It sounds like the hospital is treating you so well! If one has to have a preemie, Dubai definitely seems to be the place to do it. It's hard enough leavin her in NICU I'm sure - it must be absolutely unbearable for all the parents who have to leave the hospital and go home :cry:

Well today we should hopefully find out if DH will be working. He's getting his White card today and then phoning the company as soon as he gets home around 4. I have a drs appointment tomorrow which it would be nice if he was able to take me to... But if he is able to start tomorrow I'll happily walk - I figure about an hour each way. I'm probably too optimistic lol, but it does always seem to happen with him tha when he gets a job it's a start tomorrow situation. My dad got really excellent feedback from the wife of the guy who interviewed him (well one of the guys) so I was really encouraging to hear that he made such a good impression on them. And on Sunday the lady who heads the prayer team from church who has been praying for our situation this whole time basically came up and told us that they strongly fel that they had received an answer and that he had a job, was it true? No one but my parents even knew he'd had an interview and they didn't say anything to anyone so that's a promising sign to me too.
And dad told me that this whole scenario is the result of our car problems, as he had no idea this coworker of his was married to a joint owner of a road works company. She happened to overhear him on the phone to the mechanic and dad told her our situation. But ya, her husband is a big softie and even if he wasn't as impressed with DHs interview as he was there's a good chance he might have gotten hired anyway as they're used to 18 year olds who don't really want to work but want to goof off and get paid.

I'm trying not to get too hopeful, or as DH says, count my chickens, but it's hard not to think of it as official ya know? I just hope this is something that lasts until we're on our feet and can get our debt to my parents paid back - or at least until he finds somehing more permanent and can go from one job to another without downtime.

I neve heard from my mom's friend about the barista job :shrug: but have applied for two more jobs. One is retail 3-5 days/week (where my old neighbour works!) and the other is a permanent 2 day/week medical reception/typist job.


----------



## sarahincanada

fingers crossed NDH, it will be nice for you guys not to have to worry about that part of your life so I really hope its good news this week :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Hopeful for your hubby's job opportunity NDH. I for sure have been in your shoes lately and understand how stressful it is.


----------



## Dew

Hi everyone :hi:,

Sarah, hope you are feeling better now. Pre-AF (especially delayed AF) depression always hits me hard so I can seriously imagine what you went through with an added stress of visit from in-laws. My :hug: to you and best wishes for next cycle. I am so glad you are able to do injectables, I have a feeling it will work for you. Keeping FXed! Today should be CD3 for you, let me know how was clinic visit.

Hope everyone else including Gemma is doing well. NDH, hope your DH gets the job, please update us whenever it is confirmed.


----------



## Dew

NY: did you go to MSF? We went yesterday, it was good fun but I came back so tired, I could hardly walk and went to bed early.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls-

Sarah- hope you are better now that in laws are gone and you have some time with yourself. 

Dew- Hi, have you decided between doctors and next step and everything yet? I may have missed a page or something on here as its been c razy lately and i've checked and sometimes not responded at that moment. 

Sheryl- cat pee sucks! I had that issue with my cat, was ready to get rid of him even, and we bought Cat Attract litter- expensive. But i've not found the elusive cat pee for a while. He doesn't let me have a rug outside the bath tub though and that makes me really mad. After he is gone- im done with cats.

NDH- hope so bad he gets the job! Thats rough, and im sure its tough for you to get a job as pregnant as you are also. I hope you guys get a break and finally it works out for you. 

I am so over my body failing me and acting like its falling apart. Made me break down and have a bad cry about it in my car after work last night. Walking to my car I was in tears and it all flowed out....I bawled all the way home at midnight. Glad I didn't get pulled over as I was a wreck! OH came out to my car and practically carried me in the house. Im too young for this:( But on a more positive note, today my knee moves without me crying, so im thankful for the little things! Gunna go see what the doctor wants with me now....


----------



## Dew

Oh NY! that sounds terrible :nope: Can you not take off from work already when it hurts you so bad and working late night shifts is even more stressful. I hope your doctor gives you some relieving medication/advice/suggestion. Hope something works out soon so you are not in such pain. :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

My cat did use my bathroom rugs a few times spaced apart but we keep the door shut now so I get to keep my rugs. DH actually was smart enough to remove the stains on the back so we can tell if she does it again.


----------



## sarahincanada

so just got back from my CD3 blood & ultrasound apt....my ovaries are silent so my cyst has gone :happydance: and I am switching to Gonal F :happydance: just injected 75 iu and am doing the same till CD7, then go back CD8 (sunday) for an ultrasound. I purchased 2 Gonal F pens which were $334 each so $668. Thats enough for 8 days @ 75 iu, so Im hoping thats all I need and I dont have to purchase another pen! but I will probably need one more. 
hope everyone has a good week :flower:


----------



## Dew

That's nice Sarah! Good luck with Gonal F [-o&lt;


----------



## Dew

We went to meet D1 this morning and have decided to choose her over D2. DH was quite satisfied with her treatment plan and approach for us, so am I. So come next cycle, I will be on injectables too. 

Sarah, she asked me to pick my medications out of available options and I chose Follistim instead of Gonal F.


----------



## sherylb

That's great news Sarah! Do you inject yourself?


----------



## Dew

Yes, I think she'll be injecting herself and so will I when I am on injectables. I got trained for it today.


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl yes I injected myself, the needle is basically the same as the trigger shot so at least I was used to it! 

dew, I didnt get a choice...they use either gonal f or puregon here and the dr chose gonal f for me. the pen thing is interesting, you have to click to the amount you want and put on the needle...probably the same as you were shown. so you think you will be doing follitsm and IUI next cycle?

Im hoping you dont need to even use the injectables, but if you do then you are right behind me so nice we can go through it together. A girl in the over 35 folder is doing IVF right now so I am following her journal, doesnt seem too bad so I know I will want to do that asap if injectables dont work. Im fed up and impatient now!!


----------



## Dew

Yes Sarah, follistim and IUI in next cycle, hopefully!

Here is the plan as I remember from this morning...

CD1: call to schedule BW and US

CD3: visit for BW (Progesterone, E2, LH) and Pelvic US; Results available by 2-3pm, if everything looks OK, I will be asked to begin injections.

CD3-7: Follistim (FSH) injection administered between 7-9pm (I received training for it today)

CD8: US and BW(?) depending on the results either I take more injections or stop. Also this US will determine when to take Ovidrel (HCG) trigger shot. 

CD9-10: depends on CD8 results

If one follicle is ready to ovulate and another isn&#8217;t, I may be given a shot to prevent ovulation and give second follicle a chance to mature. They target for 16-18mm size.

CD10-12: another set of US + BW (LH)

Then 36-40 hours after HCG shot, I go for IUI (usually done around 9am).
Definitely no intercourse after HCG shot and 2 days abstinence is necessary for good quality/quantity sperm.

After IUI, they will let me know when to start Prometrium (progesterone oral tabs, 2X daily). When I conceive, they will test for progesterone level and decide if I need to continue on it or not.

Throughout the treatment I will be on pre-natals (which I have anyways been taking for more than a year now) and 1 baby aspirin.

If and when I conceive, the clinic will do an US at about 6 and half weeks and based on what they see, they will send me back to my gynec.


----------



## Dew

Also I start with a higher dose 150 IU for first 3 days then 100 IU next 2-3 days and then 75 IU....


----------



## Huggles

Glad your cyst is gone and you got the injectables sarah!

And dew - glad you've chosen the dr you're both happy with and that you have a plan all set out!

Lots of baby dust to you both :dust: :dust: :dust:

NY, i'm so sorry you're in so much pain :hugs:


----------



## Dew

I swallowed a chewing gum today at the clinic :( I hope it doesn't give me trouble in the tummy.


----------



## sherylb

LOL @ Dew. I don't chew gum very often and actually have trouble making myself swallow it on the rare occasion that I do try to.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- yep we went to the fair. I wasn't even in as much pain that day as I was at work:( The fair was very fun, but much more tiring than usual for me. Im just to darn big! We stayed for 9 hours. Phew! Did you get to eat lots of good foods? 

The doctor didn't really offer much suggestion for all the pain. He said if I would like to quit working he could write a note, but I dont get paid maternity at all so the sooner im done, the sooner no money is being made. I didn't take the note. He did say though, no more nesting for 4 hours before working for 8 hours. I have just overdone it lately with the fair and cleaning and working. Today was much more relaxing. 

Sarah and Dew- this is so awesome that you are both going through the injectables! Im so excited. And its really interesting to hear the different plans and ways the clinics deal with this. Keep the details comin and let us know how you feel! Please let it work for you two. Wouldnt it be amazing if you 2 were bump buddies after doing injectables together? 

Preethi- hope you are well, we miss you! I can't wait for pictures...I need to see this baby! 

Sheryl- I just bought a rug for out of the bath tub for the first time in over a year. So im going to try it again. Its a good idea keep the bathroom door shut. DUH. Now, if I could keep the damn cat off of the baby play mat that i've got set out...im trying to train him. Sigh. Cats. 

Huggles- have you got a name for your baby yet? I dont. Bah. 

I went to the docs and he said if my baby was born rught now he would be 4.5-5 lbs already. And i've got 5 weeks left, so he is imagining a bigger baby. Im pretty huge nowadays, so that scares me. Its why everything hurts so much! Also, C section is OFFICIALLY scheduled. October 12th. Not with my doctor though:( Oh well.


----------



## Dew

Sheryl: it was an accident, I was drinking water and it went along :(

NY: Yes, we ate a lot...would love to know how much oil and butter gets used up in the fair :) Excluding yesterday, 1.6 million people had visited the fair. Glad you could go too. 
I am not sure if inside womb baby weight measurements are very accurate because my friend thought she was having 8lb baby but her daughter was around 7 lbs at the time of birth. Very nice to know though that baby is growing well. If you could take it a bit easy on home cleaning and can get rest at work, that would be nice :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Yes Sarah, follistim and IUI in next cycle, hopefully!
> 
> Here is the plan as I remember from this morning...
> 
> CD1: call to schedule BW and US
> 
> CD3: visit for BW (Progesterone, E2, LH) and Pelvic US; Results available by 2-3pm, if everything looks OK, I will be asked to begin injections.
> 
> CD3-7: Follistim (FSH) injection administered between 7-9pm (I received training for it today)
> 
> CD8: US and BW(?) depending on the results either I take more injections or stop. Also this US will determine when to take Ovidrel (HCG) trigger shot.
> 
> CD9-10: depends on CD8 results
> 
> If one follicle is ready to ovulate and another isnt, I may be given a shot to prevent ovulation and give second follicle a chance to mature. They target for 16-18mm size.
> 
> CD10-12: another set of US + BW (LH)
> 
> Then 36-40 hours after HCG shot, I go for IUI (usually done around 9am).
> Definitely no intercourse after HCG shot and 2 days abstinence is necessary for good quality/quantity sperm.
> 
> After IUI, they will let me know when to start Prometrium (progesterone oral tabs, 2X daily). When I conceive, they will test for progesterone level and decide if I need to continue on it or not.
> 
> Throughout the treatment I will be on pre-natals (which I have anyways been taking for more than a year now) and 1 baby aspirin.
> 
> If and when I conceive, the clinic will do an US at about 6 and half weeks and based on what they see, they will send me back to my gynec.

thats exactly my protocol! the only thing different is I wont be doing baby aspirin. I will be on the Prometrium this 2WW too....hope that might be the difference I need.

did they say how much Follistim you are going to do? Im on 75iu, a girl in the assisted folder was on 150 the first 5 days, but she doesnt ovulate well on her own and I responded well to clomid so I think thats the starting amount. I was told to take it in the morning though.

Trigger shot is the same as Ive been doing, I just want to find that perfect time to BD about 2 and a half days before to get some of the spermies up there waiting as I dont want to rely only on the IUI sperm incase its too late. The timing thing can be stressful as you dont know when they are going to say to trigger, but Im hoping my timing this month will be better than last month.

Im going back on CD8 which is Sunday, I expect to need more time and perhaps injections as that is very early in the cycle to trigger.

Ive read also they like 16-18mm with injectables where clomid its in the 20's they want, as if the injectable eggs are better eggs so can be smaller,
whats interesting is my nurse said injectables dont make a better egg, just make more which is exactly what clomid does, so why does everyone say this is so much better plus the stats seem better?

Im so excited we are doing the same thing, although Im 2 weeks ahead :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Also I start with a higher dose 150 IU for first 3 days then 100 IU next 2-3 days and then 75 IU....

oh you answered one of my questions! thats interesting. I really think my cyst caused the 1 follicle that one month, the other months I responded really well to clomid. hope we respond amazing on the fsh! although not too much.....injectables plus IUI was how kate gosselin got her sextruplets 

Im feeling a little woozy right now...not 100% but nothing bad, wonder if its the first day of injection. the literature says to limit exercise so i wonder what that means exactly.


----------



## Dew

Great Sarah!
FSH injections are better than clomid because of their direct stimulation effect on follicles. Clomid induces FSH production. 
Follistim may cause blood clots in some cases so aspirin may help prevent that.
FS is starting me on 150 IU Follistim CD3,4,5, then 100 IU 6,7, then US on CD8, decide if I need more injections, plan is to reduce to 75IU afterwards. It's a mystery how my body will react to all these medications.


----------



## sarahincanada

Ny I feel so bad for you and all your pains....I know when I have my bad back Im just miserable as you cant do normal things and you feel so useless. Wow not long now, can we list everyones due dates? I hope Dew and I are pregnant by the time NDH gives birth and if not Im sure we will be bump buddies :dohh:


----------



## Dew

I hope you and me don't experience much side-effects from FSH. Progesterone is known to make one sleepy. I gave blood for AMH too today but results will be available in about 10 days as the sample is sent to California for this test.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Great Sarah!
> FSH injections are better than clomid because of their direct stimulation effect on follicles. Clomid induces FSH production.
> Follistim may cause blood clots in some cases so aspirin may help prevent that.
> FS is starting me on 150 IU Follistim CD3,4,5, then 100 IU 6,7, then US on CD8, decide if I need more injections, plan is to reduce to 75IU afterwards. It's a mystery how my body will react to all these medications.

so they will probably give you a 900iu pen....its about $1000 here, how about there? how much will your DH's plan cover of that? hope its most of it. If they stop you on CD8 you could probably get away with 2 pens of 300 as my nurse said each pen usually has extra and I will probably get an addition 75 out of mine, over the 300. But they wont know ahead of time so would probably sell you the 900iu pen.


----------



## Dew

I remember nurse saying 2 pens of 600 each....why so much? Only after first IUI we'll know clearly how much of what is covered.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I hope you and me don't experience much side-effects from FSH. Progesterone is known to make one sleepy. I gave blood for AMH too today but results will be available in about 10 days as the sample is sent to California for this test.

is that the main test you are waiting for to know about your 'diagnosis' or is there more?

I asked my clinic about that and she says they test for it if the FS has some concerns and so far with my bloods, ultrasound and response theres no concerns. but I might ask for it anyway!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I remember nurse saying 2 pens of 600 each....why so much? Only after first IUI we'll know clearly how much of what is covered.

well your first prescription to CD8 is a little over 600, so perhaps they hope you will only need that and then people can save the unopened 2nd pack in the fridge. With the 900 once its opened at room temp it only lasts 28 days so you cant really use the extra. With my prescription I can hopefully get 5 days @ 75iu out of the one 300iu box then only start the other box if they need me to continue. oh Id love to respond really well and not have to continue, save me a bit of $ as I have zero coverage.


----------



## sherylb

November 17th (LMP) for me. I am really hoping she is not an October baby because of Halloween. I think it's likely to be November because the ovulation-based date is actually November 24th.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> I hope you and me don't experience much side-effects from FSH. Progesterone is known to make one sleepy. I gave blood for AMH too today but results will be available in about 10 days as the sample is sent to California for this test.
> 
> is that the main test you are waiting for to know about your 'diagnosis' or is there more?
> 
> I asked my clinic about that and she says they test for it if the FS has some concerns and so far with my bloods, ultrasound and response theres no concerns. but I might ask for it anyway!Click to expand...

I asked for it voluntarily today. FS agreed but said, we'll still be doing all day3 tests and I understand that. Initially she mentioned that if FSH is below 10 and E2 is below 70 or 80 on CD3 then they don't worry. Yours are good :) Do you know how many follicles do they count on CD3 for you...these are the basal antral follicles.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dew said:
> 
> 
> I hope you and me don't experience much side-effects from FSH. Progesterone is known to make one sleepy. I gave blood for AMH too today but results will be available in about 10 days as the sample is sent to California for this test.
> 
> is that the main test you are waiting for to know about your 'diagnosis' or is there more?
> 
> I asked my clinic about that and she says they test for it if the FS has some concerns and so far with my bloods, ultrasound and response theres no concerns. but I might ask for it anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> I asked for it voluntarily today. FS agreed but said, we'll still be doing all day3 tests and I understand that. Initially she mentioned that if FSH is below 10 and E2 is below 70 or 80 then they don't worry. Yours are good :) Do you know how many follicles do they count on CD3 for you...these are the basal antral follicles.Click to expand...

they have never told me what it is and I dont hear any counting, I will have to ask them on one of my visits as perhaps its written down from my first visit. today she just said 'lining - menstrual, left - silent, right - silent' and then I said 'oh the cyst is gone' and she did another check and said 'yes' :happydance: last time the woman said 'you have a little something on the left side' and measured it


----------



## Dew

About AMH test, FS did mention that it has not been standardized yet meaning cut-off values are not known.


----------



## sarahincanada

dew someone in the over 35 folder got a bfp with follistim + IUI, this was her reply to someone elses BFP....

"Congrats! That is some good advice to trust your instincts.. If i had not I would have had the cycle i got pg with my twins cancelled due to too many follicles. I did not end up 6 stickers like they were afraid."

I do wonder what the cut off point is for too many follicles...my clinic was ok with 4 at my age on clomid, not sure about 6! I think at this stage Im probably not producing many great eggs so I would take the chance...whats your cut off?


----------



## NDH

Still waiting on news about a job. 

Dew and Sarah it's so interesting hearing about your fertility treatments! Keep the talk coming. I've never followed any journals where injectibles were required so don't know how it's done. The only journal I did follow I came in at the end just two days before her trigger and watched her daily hpt progression pictures fade to almost nothing and then get darker again :thumbup: I so hope for the same results for you both. As (sheryl?) said, how awesome would it be for you two to be bump buddies after going through injectibles together? 

Dew I'm glad you've chosen a dr - D1 was the one wih the lovely facility close to home and was cheaper than D2 is that right? I hope she helps you get your baby :flower:

Ny I'm sorry you're in so much pain :(. It sounds terrible. What a good hint Ella is older and doesn't require as much constant care as a toddler would. Hopefully it affords you more time to rest. You'll just have to nest on your days off.


----------



## Dew

Thanks NDH! Was waiting to hear back from you regarding DH's job...remember we are thinking of you and wishing the best for you and DH. :hug:

you are right about D1....only 12 minutes drive to her clinic, all under one roof even on the weekends, might be cheaper or same but definitely not more than D2. Drive is beautiful and will be much helpful for me during winter season when it snows so much here (although hoping treatment will be over way before snow [-o&lt;)

***_I would LOVE to be bump buddies with *Sarah* and all of you too_ :) ***


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dew someone in the over 35 folder got a bfp with follistim + IUI, this was her reply to someone elses BFP....
> 
> "Congrats! That is some good advice to trust your instincts.. If i had not I would have had the cycle i got pg with my twins cancelled due to too many follicles. I did not end up 6 stickers like they were afraid."
> 
> I do wonder what the cut off point is for too many follicles...my clinic was ok with 4 at my age on clomid, not sure about 6! I think at this stage Im probably not producing many great eggs so I would take the chance...whats your cut off?

Sarah: glad you asked me that because we did discuss this. Five mature follicles is the cut-off for us and it's on the papers now. They normally allow 3 but we also agreed for selective reduction in case of more than twin pregnancy so 5 are allowed to us.

So, what's her forum id? I would like to read her history. Thanks!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dew someone in the over 35 folder got a bfp with follistim + IUI, this was her reply to someone elses BFP....
> 
> "Congrats! That is some good advice to trust your instincts.. If i had not I would have had the cycle i got pg with my twins cancelled due to too many follicles. I did not end up 6 stickers like they were afraid."
> 
> I do wonder what the cut off point is for too many follicles...my clinic was ok with 4 at my age on clomid, not sure about 6! I think at this stage Im probably not producing many great eggs so I would take the chance...whats your cut off?
> 
> Sarah: glad you asked me that because we did discuss this. Five mature follicles is the cut-off for us and it's on the papers now. They normally allow 3 but we also agreed for selective reduction in case of more than twin pregnancy so 5 are allowed to us.
> 
> So, what's her forum id? I would like to read her history. Thanks!Click to expand...

here she is
https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=161485
I had messaged her when I read her post to ask some more info!

my clinic has not asked me to put on paper my cut off or anything, I guess we will see each month how I react. I think 5 would be my cut off too. The selective reduction thing, man I would have such a hard time with that but I would prefer to go ahead with 5 follicles with the small risk of multiples, rather than miss a cycle, and deal with whatever happens. 

I have a headache, not sure if it is the gonal f or would have it anyway. I was saying to my hubby how I cant wait for this to be over, as Im very sensitive and not sure how I will respond to these stronger drugs. I said perhaps we will do 2 injectable cycles Sept & Oct and 2 IVF cycles Nov & Dec and then be done (dont think i can find the money but I can always dream). He agreed and said he didnt want to be driving down to Toronto all those times per week in the snow (we allow 2 hours to get down there as it is already as apts are always around 8am so traffic time, in the winter would be even worse). Snow usually hits us in January.


----------



## Huggles

nypage1981 said:


> Huggles- have you got a name for your baby yet? I dont. Bah.
> 
> I went to the docs and he said if my baby was born rught now he would be 4.5-5 lbs already. And i've got 5 weeks left, so he is imagining a bigger baby. Im pretty huge nowadays, so that scares me. Its why everything hurts so much! Also, C section is OFFICIALLY scheduled. October 12th. Not with my doctor though:( Oh well.

We do have a name. We really struggled to find a middle name after I veto'd the one we had originally planned on using when i found out it's meaning. But then we finally settled on another although dh was slightly hesitant as it's a bit long and we have a long (10 letter) surname. But since then we keep both coming back to that name and one or 2 people have subsequently guessed the name and they all seem to really like it so now hubby seems happier with the choice and not as worried about the length.

That's fab that your baby is growing so nicely. And wow, 12 oct is so close!!! Only 5 weeks!!! I really hope you manage to rest a bit and that the pain doesn't get too bad in these last few weeks :hugs:



sarahincanada said:


> can we list everyones due dates?

My official due date is 24 November.
However, my stitch is being removed on 10 nov so i'm kind of thinking things might start happening then. But officially 24th is my actual due date.


----------



## NDH

Oh I missed the due date request.

The date I'm going with is 29 December.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks everyone, sorry ive been away so much, just staying in hospital is doing my head in, so i try to get out for some time everyday.. xx

Ny, she is only 33 + 2 today, and still cannot coordinate suck/swallow reflex, premature babies cant.. they have to be taught to, its after 35 weeks that they usually know how to.

ive just been here busy looking after her and spending as much time as i can with her,

as i said they lose weigh the first week and then gain some, from her birth weight of 1.510 kgs, she lost and went down to 1.43kgs and then to 1.440kgs and they added fortifiers to my expressed breast milk and now within the space of two days, she gained 60gms and is 1.5kg again. im happy and praying she continues to gain weight at her alternate day weight checks..

Hope all of you are doing well.. xxx will come online more when i can.. all of you are so close to your due dates, it must be rather exciting.. 

Sarah and Dew :hugs: you are always in my prayers..
if you know giuliana from E! and bill rancic from the apprentice, they have fallen pregnant again after her first MC, through IVF... there is always hope and you both will have your dream BFP's very soon xxx FX'D


----------



## NDH

Yay that she's back up to her birth weight already! She's only a week old so that's fantastic news!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Keeping everything crossed for Dew and Sarah! :dust: :dust: :dust:

NY.. hope the pain eases hun! 
Sheryl, great news about hubby's job... sorry you had to do all the leg work for him! 
Natalie.. hope that all goes well for the job for DH...you guys need a break! :hugs:
Preethi... fab news on Gemma... well done little lady on your weight gain!! :thumbup:

Huggles.. I'm very much looking forward to hearing bubs name once he arrives

Sarah... my due date is 29th October.


:blue: NY: 12th October 
:yellow: Flying: 14th October 
:pink: Babyhopes: 24th October ~ Gemma Louise born on 30th August 2011 (at 32w +1)
:yellow: MummyCat: 29th October 
 :pink: Sheryl: 17th November
:blue: Huggles: 24th November
:yellow: NDH: 29th December 

EDIT: some of that list was done from memory.... sorry if I got anyone wrong! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> :blue: NY: 12th October
> :yellow: Flying: 14th October
> :pink: Babyhopes: 24th October ~ Gemma Louise born on 30th August 2011 (at 32w +1)
> :yellow: MummyCat: 29th October
> :pink: Sheryl: 17th November
> :blue: Huggles: 24th November
> :yellow: NDH: 29th December

thank you, I have copied that! everything looks great just flying we would need to confirm. exciting that we are 2/2 for boys girls and 3 unknown so will we have more boys or girls!

wow not long now :cloud9: (although its crazy when I realize while Ive been TTCing you have all grown a human!!)


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi great to hear from you, so glad gemma is doing well. I cant wait till you guys can go home and start your lives :hugs:

I didnt know that bill and guiliana were pregnant again, I think they've had some failed IVFs so that is great news!

dew if you are interested here is LL's IVF blog, she has been detailing the procedure and really made me hopeful that its not too bad
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/712578-lls-baby-ivf-baby-making-progress.html
I know you are unsure about IVF, but Im hoping they are wrong and that you will respond to the drugs well and can go that route if IUIs dont work. I guess you will see next cycle. anyway its an interesting read and Ive learnt a lot from her blog.

I found out yesterday that my FS apt has been moved to Sept 28...I had asked for any cancellations to get in earlier than my Oct apt. So thats great, and depending on when my IUI is next week I might know by then if this cycle has worked or not. I will be asking (if I can find the money) could I switch from IUI to IVF for November, and if I can lets do any tests I need in October. I have done most of the tests but LL had mentioned a dye test or something and Im sure that would have to be done before ovulation so I would only have October to do that in.


----------



## Huggles

I thought that NDH was team blue. I could be wrong though.
Lovely to see it all nicely listed like that :thumbup:

Great that your FS app was moved foreward Sarah!


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I bookmarked LL's page. I want to focus on IUI right now so been reading about it all over. Registered yesterday at https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/intrauterine-insemination-iui/ I found it through google search.

I like the EDD list :thumbup:

Huggles: I think NDH is team yellow. She pondered over it and then decided to stay team yellow. I do predict a boy for her though :) and girls for Flying and Mummy!!!


----------



## Dew

Preethi: My friends' babies also lost weight after birth and regained it in a week or two. Great that Gemma is following a normal progress chart, it must be very hard to leave her in NICU but soon she'll be there in your car riding back home with you and DH. You would have recovered well by that time so can take care of her with all your energy :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I think that dye test may be the same HSG one that Dew had done? I feel like a while back we had all talked about that....but I could be totally wrong. I have heard peopel say Dye test and not sure if thats the same or something completely different. Yay for an earlier appointment date though! 

Huggles- can't wait to hear the name when he is here! 

Preethi- im glad Gemma is growing again and gaining some weight. You must be exhausted from being in the hospital so much. Do you leave and stay at home ever now or are you still diligently sleeping there? I feel for you and admire your strength for your little girl. Some day she will be home with you and laughing and you will have your heart in better spirits. 

and thats great about Bill and Guilianna. I watched that show for a while too. I thought they were actually giving up at one point.....good they stuck in there. 

Mummy- thank you for the list:) Can't believe we are going to have so many babies in here soon. Its such a blessed thread. Makes it seem more amazing when I see it in a list. A year ago we were all TTC on here. I sure hope Dew and Sarah join us soon and can't wait for them to join the journey. 



My pain hasnt gotten better, but its strange that it isnt my back right now. Its my knee. Who knew a knee could hurt so badly. Even turning over in the night is hard because it hurts so bad to lift and move it that I can't turn without walking totally up. Im more exhausted and frstrated than have been in a while. And of course, I work tonight! I may have to have a tylenol. Im usually very anti pain reliever while pregnant (even tylenol which is safe), but there comes a time.....

Can't wait to lose some weight again so my poor body stops failing me!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- I think that dye test may be the same HSG one that Dew had done? I feel like a while back we had all talked about that....but I could be totally wrong. I have heard peopel say Dye test and not sure if thats the same or something completely different. Yay for an earlier appointment date though!

its probably that, I had a sono before my polyp removal so hoping they dont need to do another, but perhaps they always have a look before ivf. a sono was with saline not dye.

Im wishing your pains go away, but I guess thats wishful thinking ay? well it will all be worth it very soon, cant wait :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Yea the Hsg is done under radiology so they can watch your tubes fill up with contrast and see that they empty and are clear. However, thats weird they need that for IVF, because doesn't it bypass the whole tube thing anyways? I'd think they need it more for IUI to make sure tubes are clear!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Yea the Hsg is done under radiology so they can watch your tubes fill up with contrast and see that they empty and are clear. However, thats weird they need that for IVF, because doesn't it bypass the whole tube thing anyways? I'd think they need it more for IUI to make sure tubes are clear!

I agree! :shrug:

On second thought, HSG also indicates uterine cavity shape and size and something else (septa?) which helps them know if one will have problem in implantation.

I have a fibroid outside of uterine cavity but HSG indicated normal shape of uterine cavity suggesting that fibroid is not impinging on it (yet!). Hormonal treatments may increase the size of my fibroid too. I would really like to have just one sac because fibroid will be occupying space too and once the baby grows, it will result in more pain and may be some complications.


----------



## nypage1981

True Dew- they do look to make sure nothing is wrong inside there. I guess its good to take a look, also surprising though that they wouldnt do that before IUI to make sure tubes aren't blocked or bad. They found a fibroid in me also very early on in the pregnancy. I actually have forgotten all about it...maybe its why im larger? Lol. yea, thats going to be my excuse as im sure from pregnancy its growing too!


----------



## Dew

NY: I love your avatar pic...sooo cute :)


----------



## Huggles

Love the new avatar pic NY :thumbup:
Could you maybe try strapping your knee with a bandage to give it some extra support?

And fibroids can definitely make you look bigger - my mom has a fibroid (or maybe a few?) which she's had for years and the gynae said it's making her uterus the same size as a woman who's 3 months pg!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Yea the Hsg is done under radiology so they can watch your tubes fill up with contrast and see that they empty and are clear. However, thats weird they need that for IVF, because doesn't it bypass the whole tube thing anyways? I'd think they need it more for IUI to make sure tubes are clear!

yeah the sono/saline showed my tubes were clear, perhaps seeing as Ive had that I dont need the HSG, unless they want to look at the things Dew mentioned.

love the new avatar!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, your avatar is great, sorry youve been having such bad pains, hope you feel better soon xxx

Im still sleeping in hospital every night.. im sure dh wants to go home, but he has been sticking with me and staying with me, we go out during the day for a couple of hours, we go home to put the washing on etc, i even went to the gym for a 30 min walk on the treadmill on tuesday , a week since my operation.. those little times help us feel normal, but every night i am here sleeping next to the NICU, because i cant bear to leave.. im worried that ive got a sore throat now.. as its been quite bad today and im worried because i wont be allowed in the NICU and definetely cant hold her, as she is so fragile with no immunity and is preterm so i cant risk giving her an infection.. :( im so upset, im going to see the GP tomorrow as im practically staying in the hospital.


----------



## sarahincanada

awww hope you get over the sore throat very quickly preethi, that would be really hard.

urgghh I dont feel great, very nauseous...I had a terrible headache yesterday and a little nausea but today is worse. I left a message with the clinic to ask just incase, it does list nausea as a potential side effect of gonal f but its also one of the things to watch for ohss. Im very sensitive in general so not surprised Im not feeling great on these stronger meds. urgh can I just get pregnant already.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I also don't take much medicines so I am also fearing side-effects from injectables. Why do you think OHSS, if at all, will happen so early in the treatment?
Yesterday, FS mentioned something about asking her patients to drink lots of Gatorade in stead of water when ______?______ (sorry don't remember exactly when but I think she was talking about OHSS).

Just googled and found this...

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/269528-ohss-gatorade.html


----------



## flyingduster

I'm still around! lol. I read the posts most days but haven't made a reply in a while. And yup, that list is right (14th oct for me) so YAY that there's so many bubs due so soon!!! And I'm only second on the list.... eep!

Preethi, it's so nice to hear from you hun, it must be hard but at the same time it must be good knowing she's under such strict good care and is growing well now. :hugs: and do check in with us when you can! :)


Sarah & Dew, I wish you both soooooooooooooooooo much baby dust that it all comes together for you ASAP! I really really do....


AFM, I'm off for my next, and final, scan this afternoon! I'm leaving straight from work so won't get back online until tonight so will post the photos up then. I'm 35 weeks tomorrow, so the scan is quite exciting as it'll look like a real _baby_, and not slightly alien-ish like it did last time! lol. The in-laws are coming to this scan (cos my mum and sister came tot he last one) so they are really excited about it too. :) 
Bub is doing well, I had a midwife appointment on saturday and my bump is still staying bang on size, despite the fact I've now actually LOST a couple of lbs from my pre-preg starting weight (I was maintaining my weight at exactly the same) due to feeling really -blah- about food at the moment. It'll be interesting to see how big the baby measures in the scan though, I hope my lack of appetite isn't affecting it's growth... But I suspect I've got more than enough fat on my body for it to pull everything it needs from me, and it's *me* that will be suffering, not the baby!!! Antenatal classes were supposed to finish this week, but because we had to cancel two of them for snow, we've still got two weeks to go! Next week I also have a breast-feeding class on the tuesday which should be good...

As for bub itself, it's trying to break out fairly regularly now. lol! Like, seriously thumping around, it can make the bed rock!! Hubby had his hand over my tummy the other night in bed, and he thought I was scratching my belly firmly or something cos my whole tummy was moving so much, but nope, it was all baby. It's also taken to sitting right up under my ribs at the moment too, so I can't bend *at all*, even bending enough to wipe myself after I go to the toilet is verging on painful cos of the big lump in my boobs & ribs when I try bend that much!! It had me verging on tears yesterday just cos I was feeling crappy and sore, but I'm still working full time too which isn't helping I think! My maternity leave kicks in in another week (finish this week, and work all next week, then it kicks in) so I will finally be able to cut back then! I'm a sucker though and will still be going in to work, just not doing much. lol. And in the end, despite being uncomfortable at the moment, I'm still loving the whole pregnancy thing. It's utterly amazing seeing the strong squirming every day and feeling it's hiccups all the time and stuff. I can't wait to 'see' it this afternoon, and to finally meet it in around 5 weeks... :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls- silly OH put painter's tape on me as a smiley face and needed a photo of my happy bump. 

Huggles- great advice to wrap the knee. I bet that would help me at night since I think its worse at night because must swell more. Also, before being pregnant, I had a bigger issue with a protruding stomach about a year, I bet it was the fibroid. Never knew! 

Preethi- I would take Zicam or something right away that helps prevent any cold sickness you may be catching before it gets out of hand. Im sorry about your throat. I hope it is avoided. Good for you doing a treadmill just a week later! That gives me great hopes that I will be healed enough to take my children trick or treating 2 weeks later! I was worried about that. 

Dew, Sarah- what is OHSS? 

Hope you start feeling better Sarah, sounds miserable:( 

Flying- have fun at your scan! We don't get any more. So my place goes from 20 weeks - birth with nothing! Of course, I had 2 paid for scans in between there:) I should be ok now. Mine has been very painful to bend also. And having lots of braxton hicks that make movement and breathing stop. Its hard to deal with! Sorry you've been so sore. The funny thing is, reading what you wrote, it feels liike I wrote this. I have felt EXACTLY all the same. I have been to tears with pain and frustration as well. Must be how far we are....no one warns you about this misery at the beginning!


----------



## Dew

*Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome* (OHSS) is a complication occasionally seen in women who take certain fertility medicines that stimulate egg production.

Normally, a woman produces one egg per month. Some women undergoing fertility treatments are given medicines to help normalize egg development or increase egg production.

However, if the drugs stimulate the ovaries too much, the ovaries can suddenly become very swollen and fluid can leak into the belly and chest area. This is called ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). _OHSS occurs only after the eggs are released from the ovary (ovulation)_.

You may be more likely to get OHSS if your doctor gives you an injection of a hormone called human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) to help trigger ovulation. You may have an even greater risk of this syndrome _if you receive more than one dose of hCG after ovulation and if you become pregnant during this cycle_. OHSS rarely, if ever, occurs in women who only take fertility medicines by mouth.


----------



## nypage1981

So this fluid, can this cause sepsis and death? I only know of fluid in any cavities to be a pretty serious thing.....


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> So this fluid, can this cause sepsis and death? I only know of fluid in any cavities to be a pretty serious thing.....

...don't know about death...here's a link with all the information...

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0004549/


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I also don't take much medicines so I am also fearing side-effects from injectables. Why do you think OHSS, if at all, will happen so early in the treatment?
> Yesterday, FS mentioned something about asking her patients to drink lots of Gatorade in stead of water when ______?______ (sorry don't remember exactly when but I think she was talking about OHSS).
> 
> Just googled and found this...
> 
> https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/269528-ohss-gatorade.html

no I dont think I have OHSS yet, but nausea was listed as one of the symptoms of that so I just wanted to phone and leave a message, see if they have any tips or want to see me before sunday. its pretty bad, like if I was at work I would have to leave (lucky I work from home but its been hard as I have things to do and keep wanting to lie down!). I will drink more water and perhaps find some gatorade.


----------



## NDH

Yep I'm still team :yellow:. I keep calling the baby a he because I feel like it's a boy and also would rather say he than it, but we have no idea really.

I had my 24 week GP appointment yesterday. Got my GTT booked for next Monday - it's only the 1 hour one and I don't have to fast :yipee: but I'm booked in for 8:15 so even if it was fasting I'd be fine not eating til 9:30. GP isn't concerned at all about the fact that I'm still only pre-preg weight. She said I'm obviously not starving myself and baby takes everything it needs first so even though I'm quite tiny anyway it's not a worry. My mom was the same way with me - gained hardly anything until the end. If she's happy I'm happy - it means less weight to lose post birth :haha:
She also had a listen for the hb - wasn't expecting that from the GP. Didn't get to hear the hb for more than a few seconds as baby really doesn't like the Doppler lol. Kept kicking it and moving away so we heard more thumps and swishes than anything. GP thought it was a riot and kept chasing it around to hear it kick more. She's never dealt with such an active baby and thought it was hysterical. When she was trying to determine his position too she kept getting kicked and would poke his bottom back :haha:

I also finally got my scan pictures from my scan 5 weeks ago (they get delivered to the GP and the clinic doesn't give them out until they've "been discussed with your doctor" which didn't even happen and I wasn't about to make an appointment just to collect them). Anyway I'm so disappointed :(. The scan was so lovely and we got loads of great shots of the baby (so I thought). I got 4 pages of films of baby bits from the measurements - half of which I can't even tell what it is - and 3 profile/face pics of the baby... Got a disc with 7 of the pictures on it - the 3 profile/face ones, two of the hands, one of the feet and one of the legs where baby was bent double and his feet were touching his forehead... I hadn't been going to have any more scans unless it was necessary, but as I'm so disappointed with the pictures and need something to go in the baby book I'm hoping there will be another one offered in 3rd tri. I'm pretty sure there is the option of one anyway.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> OHSS occurs only after the eggs are released from the ovary (ovulation).

well thats good to know. I just think my nausea is my body reacting to the stronger drugs. hope it gets better as the days go on, otherwise I will know I have to have a week off during this phrase of my cycle! urghhh

Ive just been doing my finances to try and see if I could possibly afford IVF in november. It will be hard, but I might be able to do it. however it might not be that easy to switch so I will ask my FS when I see her.


----------



## sherylb

NDH -- take a lesson from me and don't eat before your test. That muffin I had was not worth having to sit thru the 3 hour test.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: surprisingly Clomid was good to you and injectables are already nasty...hope nausea goes away soon and you feel better. I would have also loved an US at CD5 or 6 rather than CD8. 
Honestly speaking, I am really freaking out thinking about next cycle. 
Yesterday at the appointment, DH had to catch a flight so he left after our consultation with FS but I had to stay back for injection training and blood draw for infectious disease and AMH testing. Right when FS left I burst into tears, DH hugged me, said everything's gonna be alright and left. I cried sitting alone in the room and when nurse came, she noticed and asked me if I was alright, I cried in front of her also :( but got better when she started the training. So, I think I am going to be an emotional wreck during clinic visits for treatment and these hormone injections will simply be adding to agony :(


----------



## Dew

NDH: lovely to hear that baby is doing well and is very active...we want active babies :) Good luck for GTT!

Flying: Good luck for your scan! will be waiting to see pictures :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: surprisingly Clomid was good to you and injectables are already nasty...hope nausea goes away soon and you feel better. I would have also loved an US at CD5 or 6 rather than CD8.
> Honestly speaking, I am really freaking out thinking about next cycle.
> Yesterday at the appointment, DH had to catch a flight so he left after our consultation with FS but I had to stay back for injection training and blood draw for infectious disease and AMH testing. Right when FS left I burst into tears, DH hugged me, said everything's gonna be alright and left. I cried sitting alone in the room and when nurse came, she noticed and asked me if I was alright, I cried in front of her also :( but got better when she started the training. So, I think I am going to be an emotional wreck during clinic visits for treatment and these hormone injections will simply be adding to agony :(

awwww big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
the only time I wanted to cry was last cycle when they said hubby had to come in 2 days later and he couldnt, and they said to switch to an intercourse cycle (when pressed they allowed him to give the sample and they froze it). otherwise I like it when Im there as I feel like Im doing something to get to my goal. you are probably feeling worse because of the diagnosis :hugs: but I really believe you will get pregnant, and I cant wait for that day :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## flyingduster

Ok, I'm back!!! 

Firstly, I'm laughing at myself, cos back when I got preg and started taking belly photos before it really popped at all, I was saying how I am waaaayyy too self concious to ever want to take a bare-belly photo; I'm really rather overweight (honestly, by a good 80lb...) and my tummy is squishy and flabby and, well, there was NO way I was going to do a bare belly pic!!! But here I am, 34 weeks 5 days preg, my stomach was ROCK SOLID when I was getting undressed for bed, so I looked in the mirror. omg! I had to take a pic. lol
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3196.jpg
Ignore my flabby-ness elsewhere, I'm sorta proud of that huge belly, despite the discomfort it's causing! And in the bare flesh like that, there's noooooooooooooooo hiding that it's all baby! :D


Ok, so when we got called in for the scan, my MIL wanted to take a quick photo of me baring my tummy ready for the scan:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_0579.jpg
so there goes my 'no bare belly' thing! lmao! 

The scan was good, immediately they put the wand on me and the ladies (one was in training) said it's head down! It's nearly the first one they've had in today that was properly head down. lol! So I'm really happy it's head is down where it's supposed to be, it's back is laying along my left side which is fine (ideal is with it's back to my tummy for birth, but along my left side is the next best apparently) all the measurements came in either a few days above or below my dates, so basically averaging out as being spot on for size despite my weight loss, and my fluid levels were all good too. Going by the measurements it's *about* 5lb/2.3kg. :)

Anyway, here's a foot:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Clipboard02-6.jpg

and here's a face... sorta:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Clipboard03-4.jpg
(to decipher: see the black shape in the middle at the top? That's empty space, but just below it is the right eye socket. So the top of it's head is to the left, and that's an arm coming over from the top of the pic, blocking most of it's face from getting any decent pics!)

For a better view of the face, I've added a clip from the scan of the foot and the face to the 34 week heartbeat video (that I only just put up today... lol) here: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jgYMOdV8vA
first the heartbeat, then the foot scan, then the face scan. The rest of the scan was a bit boring, just measuring everything and making sure all was there and working etc, and baby was pretty much sleeping the whole time; refusing to put it's arm down from it's face despite going back to it several times to see if it'd moved at all! lol! They tried to get a 3D pic of it, but it is all squished up in there and they couldn't get a clear enough view to make it work at all, but that's ok. I saw it, it's healthy and the right size and I *know* it's strong going by the kicks I'm getting right now, so I'm happy! Only 5 more weeks to go now....!


----------



## NDH

Really lovely bump Amy :)


----------



## Huggles

I love that foot pic flying!
And absolutely fab bump!


----------



## Dew

Beautiful bump Flying! and such cute foot picture...perfect for baby album :thumbup: Glad everything looked good on scan and baby's position is cephalic...awesome!


----------



## sarahincanada

flying wow you look amazing!!! love the bump, and to me it looks like you have lost weight on your upper body (arms etc)....omg I hope that happens to me! I have read that often the fat redistributes to the bump.

I need to lose 25-30 lbs to get into my ideal weight range and now that Im going for more serious medications and perhaps IVF, I am going to really try. The trouble is with this nausea I dont feel like doing anything, and I never want to do much in the 2WW either just incase :dohh: last night I went on the treadmill slow walking for a bit, but generally dont feel that good. At least my eating has cut down as I feel sick!

Im booked in again at the spa today.....before I was going every week for massage but that was $80 per week and seeing as Im broke and trying to save Im instead going to the spa as technically its free....I only book when theres space as we prefer paying people in those slots.

so 3 injections down, 2 to go. Had some ovary pain so I hope IM growing some perfect eggies!!

its my birthday Oct 1, so I will find out how this cycle worked out just before....i have to let a bfn not ruin my birthday weekend. a bfp would be the perfect bday present, but at this stage I cant imagine being that lucky :cry:


----------



## nypage1981

Lovely pics flying! Almost there!

Sarah- I hope for your lucky bday present but if not, enjoy some wine and bday time. Have fun at the spa, i've never had a massage. Lol. Hope sicky feeling goes away. Its kinda funny you are feeling like that because suddenly for a couple days I am also....like 3rd trimester morning sick or something. And im not really interested:(

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Dew

Do the stretch marks on tummy stay after baby is born? 

Sarah: I wish for your wish!! Hope this cycle brings you a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

dew you have probably seen this thread but its an inspiring read

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/intrauterine-insemination-iui/273160-bfp-status-iuis.html

I like those kind of threads that just give pure info, wish people wouldnt chat on them though.


----------



## sherylb

Amy -- from what my doctor told me this morning you caught a contraction.  When I got up on the table to hear the heartbeat he said oh you're having a contraction right now and showed me the difference between having and not having. Of course being my paranoid self I have been having contractions since I left his office. He said we normally have 4-6 per hour so it's nothing to worry about. I still wish these were less noticeable but they don't hurt so I suppose they are bh.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dew you have probably seen this thread but its an inspiring read
> 
> https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/intrauterine-insemination-iui/273160-bfp-status-iuis.html
> 
> I like those kind of threads that just give pure info, wish people wouldnt chat on them though.

Yes, I saw this one. Very informative. Someone started a similar thread on BnB Assisted Conception forum 
https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/701328-iui-success-stories.html
On that website (fetilitycommunity), I like their signatures, with detailed treatment history, yet to the point.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dew you have probably seen this thread but its an inspiring read
> 
> https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/intrauterine-insemination-iui/273160-bfp-status-iuis.html
> 
> I like those kind of threads that just give pure info, wish people wouldnt chat on them though.
> 
> Yes, I saw this one. Very informative. Someone started a similar thread on BnB Assisted Conception forum
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/701328-iui-success-stories.html
> On that website (fetilitycommunity), I like their signatures, with detailed treatment history, yet to the point.Click to expand...

yes Ive seen that one, not as many and I wish they would put NO CHIT CHAT just bfp info!!! bnb should put as a sticky at the top of the section


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dew you have probably seen this thread but its an inspiring read
> 
> https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/intrauterine-insemination-iui/273160-bfp-status-iuis.html
> 
> I like those kind of threads that just give pure info, wish people wouldnt chat on them though.
> 
> Yes, I saw this one. Very informative. Someone started a similar thread on BnB Assisted Conception forum
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/701328-iui-success-stories.html
> On that website (fetilitycommunity), I like their signatures, with detailed treatment history, yet to the point.Click to expand...
> 
> yes Ive seen that one, not as many and I wish they would put NO CHIT CHAT just bfp info!!! bnb should put as a sticky at the top of the sectionClick to expand...

Yes, chit chat is distracting and takes up space. Do you still have nausea? I hope you are drinking lots of water/electrolyte solution, take precaution so as not to get OHSS. 

I remembered, FS said progesterone can delay period so we'll have to be prepared for that too :) It just keeps getting funnier, I wish I could laugh about it, may some day in future :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Yes, chit chat is distracting and takes up space. Do you still have nausea? I hope you are drinking lots of water/electrolyte solution, take precaution so as not to get OHSS.
> 
> I remembered, FS said progesterone can delay period so we'll have to be prepared for that too :) It just keeps getting funnier, I wish I could laugh about it, may some day in future :dohh:

its not bad yet but it usually hits me a bit later. definitely feel a little 'woozy' in general. I am drinking lots of water, hubby said gatorade has too many artificial flavourings and I read smart water has electrolytes so going to look for that.

and yes Ive read that about progesterone too! this month Im not going to count any dpo's or anything seeing as last month was longer. im just going to go for the beta on the day they say and not look at dates. so if its late I wont know, and I will definitely know my results 15 dpIUI anyway. I like the beta...its yes or no, no guessing!!


----------



## Dew

I agree about Gatorade. During PhD I used to drink lots of Gatorade while working in lab and slowly realized that it was giving me nausea, probably because of too much sodium. Now if I feel the need for electrolytes either I make salt-sugar-lime/lemon lemonade at home or if outside I drink Vitamin water. I have heard Propel is better than Gatorade, never tried though. Also, diet Gatorade is available too.


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, I'm so sorry you're feeling yuck! I hope it all ends up being worth it though with a lovely b'day BFP!!!!

And yup, I have to have lost weight from somewhere, cos I weighed this morning and I'm 4lb down from my pre-preg weight but baby is growing well! Birth, and dropping the weight of the baby and fluids and placenta and everything can drop 10+lb instantly so I'm gonna be really curious as to my weight after birth!!!!!!!


Sheryl, I thought it might be a contraction/BH too, but it stays rock hard for as long as I'm standing up, whenever I'm standing up the past few days. I HAVE had some BH where I could feel it all being tight and uncomfy, even when laying down, but this rock-solid tummy stuff is just any time I'm standing up now. lol!


And Dew, stretch marks fade (I already had them from being so overweight) but they don't disappear. Things like bio oil and stuff don't make them disappear either, though many women swear it makes them fade faster...? Stretch marks are genetic though, some women will get them from day one, others won't get any at all, and some will only get them right at the end when baby is packing on the weight! I haven't got any new marks, but a few of the ones I already have, have grown fresh bits on the ends where they've stretched a bit further!!! You can see in the belly shot of me standing up, the dark line above and to the right of my belly button (my right) is a fresh bit. In the scan shot of my belly you can see a couple of big long ones; those are old faded ones, but you can see the fresh one just above them (it's actually the same side as the belly shot, as I'm taking a photo in the mirror for the belly photo)


----------



## Dew

Thanks Flying for explaining! 
:shhh: _I have stretch marks on my butts_ :sulk:


----------



## Huggles

Happy 35 weeks flying!!!

Here's my bump progression so far:

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/bumpprogression5-19.jpg

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/bumpprogression21-29.jpg


----------



## Dew

Wow Huggles! it's amazing how consistent you are in taking bump pictures...progression is so obvious and your bump looks lovely :thumbup: Congrats once again!


----------



## sarahincanada

yay huggles great bump! and you have remained the same weight, no extra fat on you! 
Im totally stealing your photo idea if I ever get a bump to photograph!


----------



## NDH

I'm too lazy to work out how to do progression pics like that lol - but I have pics from every week almost too. I just didn't bother about wearing the same thing, and wasn't able to get the camera positioning the same (also I just have my crap phone camera so they're really grainy.) It's really cool to watch the progress though :)

Also, I'm 24 weeks! Happy 29 weeks to Huggles and happy 30 weeks to Sheryl and happy 35 weeks to Flying. And today one of my rl friends from home is 40 weeks as well! Her babies (this is her 3rd) are never in any hurry to come out on their own and she's always been induced. Hoping that this little one comes on it's own in the next week and a half.


----------



## nypage1981

I am 34 weeks today! Lol. I like saying I am 8 months. Sounds awesome. 

Lol at your butt stretch marks Dew! Not that im laughing at you mean, but we are women and we can giggle at ourselves once in a while I think! My side got one AFTER I gave birth with Ella. But none the whole pregnancy time. Weird! 

Huggles- great pics! I am bad at it,,,I dont even do each week. i also do them in all different poses, different places, different times....but love how yours are all the same. You look a slightly smaller than last one!


----------



## NDH

Sorry I didn't mean to forget you Nikki! Happy 34 weeks! I thought I was missing someone :blush:


----------



## Huggles

Happy 24 weeks NDH and 34 weeks NY!

I got the idea of frequent bump pics from another BnB friend of mine - she used to do them every week. I didn't quite manage every week so did them every 2 weeks. And i got the idea of putting them all together like that from another BnB lady - i saw it on her journal. I struggled a bit at first to figure out how to do it, but then decided to just do it in Microsoft Word! Just insert pic, resize to much smaller, insert another pic, resize to the same size and move it next to the first etc, until you have a couple in a row. Then i selected all, grouped, copied, pasted in powerpoint, right clicked and saved as picture. Saved as a jpg and then uploaded onto photobucket (wow, sounds much more complicated than it is LoL). Glad i've done it though - it's facinating watching the progression.

We have our 4D scan tomorrow which i'm quite excited about.


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 35 weeks Amy :flower:
Happy 34 weeks Nikki :kiss:
Happy 30 weeks Sheryl :dance:
Happy 29 weeks Huggles :happydance:
Happy 24 weeks Natalie :yipee:

I'm 33 weeks tomorrow! and wont be on much over the next couple weeks as I have my MIL visiting from South Africa. I'll try log in and read from my phone at bed time but I might not be able to post much. :hugs:

I hope that the next couple weeks are filled with good stuff... for all of you! :thumbup:

Sarah and Dew... you tell those eggs and spermies to behave themselves and do their jobs!! :hugs:

PS... RUGBY world cup started today and carries on until 6 days before my due date :shock: so I'll have a fabulous distraction for the next few weeks... we're big into rugby in this house! 

For any of you not yet friends of mine on FB... here's a link to my profile page.. I know some of you prefer anonymity so I completely understand if you don't want to add me! :hugs: 

Take care and chat soon! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Huggles

Enjoy the visit from your mil and happy 33 weeks for tomorrow!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Have a great time with family Mummy!


----------



## NDH

Have added you :flower:

Happy almost 33 weeks and have a lovely time with MIL :)


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

congrats on all your dates! :cloud9:

only 1 more injection tomorrow then find out how my follies are doing on sunday :thumbup: I wonder how long they will have me on the medication and when my IUI will be. Im trying to time BDing about 2 and a half days before the IUI so planning on BDing the night before each appointment incase that appointment ends up being my final and trigger that next night.

dew LL goes in today for her embryo transfer, its so exciting. she started off with 8 embryos, so she will find out today how many survived....Im hoping she has a couple to transfer and some to freeze. and they were doing genetic testing on them too, they can even know the sex of the embryos isnt that crazy! I dont think my hubby would allow us to know, but I would secretly tell the nurse to put in one boy and one girl!! they probably do that by default if they have many that are strong. they can only do the testing if you have a large amount of embryos that make it to day 5, a lot of times people dont have that many and so they do day 3 transfer. Ive learnt a lot!


----------



## NDH

Sounds like you've been very busy researching Sarah. I can't believe how quickly the first half of the cycle goes! Even when we're not the ones in the TWW it drags, but here you are already close to finding out how your follies are doing and IUI not long after that... time sure does fly by!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Ladies! Nikki... what a cute avatar!! :cloud9:

Sarah how very exciting... hope you have a good number! :hugs: 

Nats.. you're right... Sarah and Dew's cycles seem to motor on by... I suppose just as our pregnancies are for them. Though I do agree that the TWW certainly takes longer... maybe because I check up on the thread more regularly in hope? I don't know! :shrug:

ps.. thanks for the add of FB! xx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- Good luck for a great outcome! I would also want them to do one girl one boy. Very exciting:)


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Sounds like you've been very busy researching Sarah. I can't believe how quickly the first half of the cycle goes! Even when we're not the ones in the TWW it drags, but here you are already close to finding out how your follies are doing and IUI not long after that... time sure does fly by!

it has gone quick, I dont mind the first 2 weeks now that Im doing treatments as you have mini milestones. the last 2 2WW's I have been busy, one in vegas and one with my family, which was great as those were my first 2 IUI's. this 2WW I wont be doing anything :growlmad:

btw dew my nausea seems to be easing up a bit. and i also have really sore boobs!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- Good luck for a great outcome! I would also want them to do one girl one boy. Very exciting:)


thanks, will be very interesting to see how many follicles I have on my first dose of gonal f. I had 3 follicles first clomid and 4 on the second. This is only CD8 where normally Ive gone on CD13, so they wont be mature yet but they should have an idea.

I am desperately trying to find the $ to do IVF in November, its really my ideal month to get pregnant plus Im getting fed up. but I wont know till nearer the time, and I have to ask my FS if I can change on CD1 or not and can we do any tests in October so I can switch if I have the $$$.


----------



## Dew

Mummy: Have fun with family and enjoy rugby :) Here too NFL (football) season kicked off yesterday with an awesome game.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> congrats on all your dates! :cloud9:
> 
> only 1 more injection tomorrow then find out how my follies are doing on sunday :thumbup: I wonder how long they will have me on the medication and when my IUI will be. Im trying to time BDing about 2 and a half days before the IUI so planning on BDing the night before each appointment incase that appointment ends up being my final and trigger that next night.
> 
> dew LL goes in today for her embryo transfer, its so exciting. she started off with 8 embryos, so she will find out today how many survived....Im hoping she has a couple to transfer and some to freeze. and they were doing genetic testing on them too, they can even know the sex of the embryos isnt that crazy! I dont think my hubby would allow us to know, but I would secretly tell the nurse to put in one boy and one girl!! they probably do that by default if they have many that are strong. they can only do the testing if you have a large amount of embryos that make it to day 5, a lot of times people dont have that many and so they do day 3 transfer. Ive learnt a lot!

Sarah: I like your plan for BD :thumbup: I am also very excited to know how many and what size follicles you made this cycle :) Pray pray pray it works this time[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Read this interesting story on BFP announcement forum today https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/730652-last.html

About genetic testing for LL, may be I need to read/think more but are they testing DNA in each embryo because that's the only way to know sex of each embryo....????


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> btw dew my nausea seems to be easing up a bit. and i also have really sore boobs!

Great that nausea has eased up a little. I wonder why boobs are sore already?


----------



## Huggles

i think some people get sore boobs around ov time as a result of the hormones. So it could be the injection hormones that are making her boobs sore.


----------



## doopersgurl

hey ladies hope you dont mind me joining i really really want to be pregnant before the end of 2011 :(
im hoping for this month
congrats to everyone who is preg :)
and good luck to those waiting


----------



## nypage1981

Will you O earlier Sarah?


----------



## Dew

Must be her FSH injections....I know of LH (around ovulation) and Progesterone (in Luteal phase) causing sore boobs, now add FSH to the list :) In a way glad that Sarah is ahead of me in FSH treatment so I know what to expect next cycle.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Will you O earlier Sarah?

Im not sure....possible if Ive reacted really well that they could ask me to take the trigger shot a little earlier. I usually ovulate between CD14-16 and thats not this weekend but next weekend so hoping it will be mid week so a little earlier.

right now Ive done 4 x 75iu so thats 300 iu which is the amount of the pen....but she said you usually get another round out of it, and I can see theres more in there, so will hopefully get another 75 in the morning. that means you get 5 goes per pen. so on sunday I hope they keep my medication the same and so I can get another 5 goes and not need to purchase another pen. but sometime they increase to get more results so we will see. I paid $668 for the pen, another would be another $334.

I have no idea what to expect CD8 but I think they might want to see me every couple of days next week...


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Must be her FSH injections....I know of LH (around ovulation) and Progesterone (in Luteal phase) causing sore boobs, now add FSH to the list :) In a way glad that Sarah is ahead of me in FSH treatment so I know what to expect next cycle.

yes its great that I am going through what you may be going through in a couple of weeks!

so LL got 1 embryo transfered, and its a boy. they wanted a girl so a little disappointed, but more so because it was only 1. the person at the clinic said its the quality of the eggs at her age (41). Im 2 years younger so I dont know if I would do any better.

just shows how hard this is....they had 18 eggs, only 8 started to form into an embryo and only 1 made it through testing to day 5. If thats what happens when its watch no wonder a lot of us late 30's take so long to get pregnant.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> About genetic testing for LL, may be I need to read/think more but are they testing DNA in each embryo because that's the only way to know sex of each embryo....????


its called PGD testing, I didnt know they could know the sex from it. Many parts of the world wouldnt allow it, but she is in the states. Not sure if Canada does it. I think its mainly to test the quality of the embryo.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Must be her FSH injections....I know of LH (around ovulation) and Progesterone (in Luteal phase) causing sore boobs, now add FSH to the list :) In a way glad that Sarah is ahead of me in FSH treatment so I know what to expect next cycle.
> 
> yes its great that I am going through what you may be going through in a couple of weeks!
> 
> so LL got 1 embryo transfered, and its a boy. they wanted a girl so a little disappointed, but more so because it was only 1. the person at the clinic said its the quality of the eggs at her age (41). Im 2 years younger so I dont know if I would do any better.
> 
> just shows how hard this is....they had 18 eggs, only 8 started to form into an embryo and only 1 made it through testing to day 5. If thats what happens when its watch no wonder a lot of us late 30's take so long to get pregnant.Click to expand...

I hope at least that 1 embryo implants well...wishing her loads of luck for a healthy pregnancy. Never knew getting pregnant can be so hard. I don't think chronological age matters so much as ovarian age...seems like at 35 my ovaries are older than yours. I have switched to organic milk recently to avoid getting harmful hormones...cows are also injected with gonadotropins to increase milk production which can easily pass on to us.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> About genetic testing for LL, may be I need to read/think more but are they testing DNA in each embryo because that's the only way to know sex of each embryo....????
> 
> 
> its called PGD testing, I didnt know they could know the sex from it. Many parts of the world wouldnt allow it, but she is in the states. Not sure if Canada does it. I think its mainly to test the quality of the embryo.Click to expand...

Yes, many nations don't allow it for reasons including female infanticide. Since LL has already undergone genetic testing in the transferred embryo, if (and hopefully yes!) embryo implants and develop into baby, they need not worry about Down Syndrome etc and chromosomal abnormalities which can lead to early miscarriage.

To determine the gender of baby, they just have to check for presence of Y chromosome... XX is female XY is male (I am sure you already know that :)


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH did hubby get that job? Im not sure if I missed an update from you about it


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Must be her FSH injections....I know of LH (around ovulation) and Progesterone (in Luteal phase) causing sore boobs, now add FSH to the list :) In a way glad that Sarah is ahead of me in FSH treatment so I know what to expect next cycle.
> 
> yes its great that I am going through what you may be going through in a couple of weeks!
> 
> so LL got 1 embryo transfered, and its a boy. they wanted a girl so a little disappointed, but more so because it was only 1. the person at the clinic said its the quality of the eggs at her age (41). Im 2 years younger so I dont know if I would do any better.
> 
> just shows how hard this is....they had 18 eggs, only 8 started to form into an embryo and only 1 made it through testing to day 5. If thats what happens when its watch no wonder a lot of us late 30's take so long to get pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope at least that 1 embryo implants well...wishing her loads of luck for a healthy pregnancy. Never knew getting pregnant can be so hard. I don't think chronological age matters so much as ovarian age...seems like at 35 my ovaries are older than yours. I have switched to organic milk recently to avoid getting harmful hormones...cows are also injected with gonadotropins to increase milk production which can easily pass on to us.Click to expand...

oh no, I love milk :dohh:
so the ovarian age is measured by FSH, AMH and Basal Antral Follicle Count? (the last 2 I have written down to ask them about!). I only know my FSH (5) and the nurse said other hormones are good thats why my AMH hasnt been measured but Im going to ask for it. Surely they did my BAFC if Im doing ultrasounds for medications but I didnt hear a result.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dew said:
> 
> 
> About genetic testing for LL, may be I need to read/think more but are they testing DNA in each embryo because that's the only way to know sex of each embryo....????
> 
> 
> its called PGD testing, I didnt know they could know the sex from it. Many parts of the world wouldnt allow it, but she is in the states. Not sure if Canada does it. I think its mainly to test the quality of the embryo.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, many nations don't allow it for reasons including female infanticide. Since LL has already undergone genetic testing in the transferred embryo, if (and hopefully yes!) embryo implants and develop into baby, they need not worry about Down Syndrome etc and chromosomal abnormalities which can lead to early miscarriage.
> 
> To determine the gender of baby, they just have to check for presence of Y chromosome... XX is female XY is male (I am sure you already know that :)Click to expand...

I have heard of that, but if you'd asked me what is XX and XY I wouldnt know!!
I really hope the embryo implants and develops. When they dont, what do you think is wrong? that the embryo had problems the testing didnt uncover or something wrong with lining/implantation?

I looked up my clinics IVF stats for my age and its 36%.

urgh Im ready to give up. then I remember my 39 yr old best friend just got pregnant after trying a couple of months.


----------



## NDH

Sarah, we're still waiting :shrug:. When he phoned on Tuesday he was told the other partner would have to call him back, and he called back yesterday to see what's happening and apparently that partner has been away since Tuesday :dohh:. Hoping he's back Monday. I hate being in limbo :brat:

Sarah I hope your friend's embryo successfully implants. It's crazy that only 1 out of 18 made it this far! You'd think 18 eggs would have resulted in some freezes.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> so the ovarian age is measured by FSH, AMH and Basal Antral Follicle Count? (the last 2 I have written down to ask them about!). I only know my FSH (5) and the nurse said other hormones are good thats why my AMH hasnt been measured but Im going to ask for it. Surely they did my BAFC if Im doing ultrasounds for medications but I didnt hear a result.

I think _ovarian age/ovarian reserve status_ is determined by a combination of _A)_ FSH and E2 levels on Day 3; _B)_ Basal Antral Follicle count and AMH values on any day of cycle. 

You surely have FSH and E2 level info and if you ask them they will definitely know your BAF count because they have done Day 3 (unmedicated state, if that matters) pelvic US on you many times. If there was any concern, I am sure your doctor would have mentioned it to you or put you on very high dose of hormonal medications. I so hope that this cycle works for you....let the miracle happen!!!!!!

Tomorrow DH's friend, his wife and their 1 year old daughter are visiting us, they'll stay overnight and leave Sunday afternoon. So I won't get chance to wish you good luck for Day 8 US but I'll be here in the afternoon or evening to read your update. Best wishes to you for very healthy and perfect number of follicles :flower:


----------



## Dew

NDH: sorry they are taking too long to get back to you regarding DH's job application status. I pray it works out soon for you two :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

I had to laugh at your comment on the rugby world cup Mummy; being in NZ where it's being held this year, the whole country has been in RWC fever for the past few *years* planning for it, so it's just grown to a HUGE fever pitch for the opening ceremony last night, and as I'm not at ALL a rugby fan, I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooo over it!!! I was over it about a year ago when they started ticking off the months and days to go (ugh) let alone the past week when they started working on the number of hours as well.... lol! Basically every single newspaper, radio station and tv channel is utterly overrun with RWC stuff; you can't escape it! All very well for those who love rugby, but I've never *ever* been a rugby fan, nor are any of my friends or family, so it sucks for the rest of the country (like me) who want to get on with the rest of our lives!!! lol. So instead of the RWC providing distraction from the last weeks of pregnancy, my last weeks of pregnancy are providing a distraction from the RWC! LMAO!


Wow Sarah, I'm sorta following all the IVF stuff, but as I've never had a hormone test I have totally lost track of all the acronyms and what they all stand for! lol! And only 36% success with IVF for you!? Ugh. It's better stats than trying naturally obviously but they're still low for the huuuuge cost of it all! I pray you won't need to even try it!! You too Dew! It _sucks_ how hard it has to be to get pregnant for so many, when others seem to fall pregnant so easily.... I know I *am* one of those people, but I do feel like it's so bloody unfair for you guys who are trying so damn hard!!!!


----------



## Huggles

lol flying - that's exactly how i felt about the soccer world cup which was hosted here last year! I'm also totally not into sports at all.

3.5 hours until my 4D scan! And then we're going to set up our gift registeries for my baby shower :D


----------



## flyingduster

yay! Good luck for your scan Huggles, and share the pics when you get back!!!!!

I keep forgetting to say I'm having another baby shower too; next sunday. My boss is throwing it for me, we're keeping it small but she wanted a separate one from the one I had before, as she felt like an 'old fuddy duddy' (her words!) and wanted a shower with other 'old fuddy duddys' rather than come to my earlier one! LOL! Fine by me, cos I don't need to sort this one out and I get another shower; yay! I'm not worrying about a registry though... When is your shower again Huggles?


----------



## NDH

I'm so tired and sore and I feel like a whale :(. Lol. My high school principal and his wife have come to Australia on holiday (their son is on teacher exchange a few hours north of us) and they're here for the weekend visiting my parents (my dad was his colleague for many years and they also went to our family's church). Anyway we were invited to go for a beachwalk with them this afternoon. DH declined, but I thought it would be a good excuse for some exercise. Only I didn't know that by beachwalk they didn't mean a nice stroll down one of the beaches as usual, but half of the hike linking them all! We walked half of the longest beach in town (well about 1pm of it), up the huge hill to the lighthouse and back down the other side of the huge hill and then the length of two additional main beaches, and because that 4k hike wasn't enough when we ended at the beach that's a 10 min walk to my parents' house following the road they decided to walk up like 100 steps to the top of a lookout to walk home the long way through the rainforest. So was probably 6k all in all. I can't bend my one knee and my hips and thighs are aching lol.

And I wasnt prepared to be gone so long (took about 3 hours cause we stopped at every lookout haha) I didn't have any snacks with me ao I was absolutely famished by the time we got to my parents house so I ate a banana and then my mom pulled out so many snacks - nuts, crackers and cheese and dip, feta and olives, and strawberries and I saf there pigging out until dinner which was an amazing cheesy bacony mushroomy pasta dish my mom makes that's normally so filling I can only eat a small bit. Well I ate my normal portion and sides, ate dessert and then got upfrom the table and went to eat more snacks that were still out. Probably ate constantly for 3 1/2 hours :haha: No wonder I feel like a whale. The sad part is that I would still be eating if we hadn't come home. I'm not really hungry though (haven't been since eating the banana). 

I'll sleep well tonight though, if I can get comfortable lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

wow NDH thats some walk!! I love to walk far but it is tiring, we have a trail behind us here and I took my family for a 2 hour walk and I was exhausted, and Im not pregnant!! hope he hears about the job on monday, FX. OOOh can you get the receipe for your mums cheesy bacony mushroomy pasta....I love pasta and all those ingredients! we are broke and so trying to cook at home more (hubby is the cook I just help!!)

dew enjoy your weekend as best you can...has your due date past or is it coming? I know its so hard and I wish you had been pregnant for this time of the year. I just keep thinking one day we can look back on all these posts with a bunch of kids running around us and think how hard we tried for this :hugs: oh by the way I did get a 5th injection of 75iu out of my 300 iu pen, so thats great. Im really hoping they keep me at that number so I have another 5 days of injections with the 2nd pen, in fact I might ask them if thats ok as money is tight this month.

huggles yay I hope we get to see some great photos of your boy :cloud9: and how fun doing the registry, anything to do with shopping I love :thumbup:

flying thats do cute, I hope the fuddy duddies are a generous bunch :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Im off to the spa for a reflexology session and then some pulling weeds then a couple of movies on our projector. going in tomorrow at 8am, hope its good news [-o&lt;


----------



## Huggles

Wow NDH, that walk does sound totally exhausting!

Flying - my shower is in 3 weeks, on 1 Oct. Had great fun picking out stuff for the registery boxes (did a box at 2 different stores), but was so tired and achy afterwards - my back and feet were killing me. Packed loads of stuff into the registery boxes though. There's no ways we'll get it all but it was fun choosing anyway - and who knows, we might get some of it!

Scan this morning was nice. Here are a few pics. Baby was very stubborn though - kept his hand in front of his face the whole time. And i'm fairly sure he was asleep for most of the scan as well.
 



Attached Files:







Face(4).jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2









foot.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2









Live long and prosper.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2









sleeping.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2









speak to the hand.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahincanada

wow amazing photos huggles!!! the face one is so detailed, so does he look like you or hubby?!!


----------



## NDH

Oh Huggles he's gorgeous! Great pics!

Sarah I'll get her recipe for sure. Its been a family favourite since we were small but certainly not diet friendly (it has peas in it though, does that count? :rofl:)

I'm still so sore this morning I can hardly move :(. Walking like an old lady :(. At first I was confused that I would be THAT out of shape and I was careful to maintain my heart rate and not let it get too elevated, but then I realised it's not my muscles that are sore but my joints (hips, knees, ankles and metatarsals lol) so that could very well be due entirely to pregnancy and not my fitness. Goodness what a lot of stairs though... And the last set home were quite high too. If my belly was any bigger I honestly don't think I'd have been able to climb them lol. They were about double he height of a normal step.


----------



## sherylb

Pasta sounds good as long as I can pick out the mushrooms in my plate. DH will will eat them.


----------



## flyingduster

Oooo Huggles, what gorgeous pics to have!!! :D

NDH; ouch! But yup, it's those joints that are soooo loose at the moment that hurt for me if I walk too much too! My hips can crack and pop terribly when I try to roll over in bed at night! lol!!


I just went through all my baby clothes! I still need to do a load of washing for them all, but I've *sorted* them out and basically removed all the big stuff to stash away for later and left all the newborn-ish size stuff to be washed & folded into the drawers. Oh, a tip for anyone; do NOT go by the sizes on the tags!!! Sheesh, I've got a ton of stuff varying from '0000' to '0' that are all within the same basic newborn dimensions, and then I have stuff that are '000' and '00' (that's supposed to be smaller than the '0' stuff) that is actually HUGE and I've stashed away!!! Unfold and compare the actual sizes to each other when sorting!!! I'm so glad I haven't gone and bought any clothes yet, cos we actually have a fair bit that will certainly keep us going while we figure out what else might be needed! About all I need is some more singlets really, and to get more cloth nappies. Anything else we need we can always go out and buy when we need it. :D I'm glad to have it all sorted out though. :)


----------



## Huggles

Sarah - i have no idea who baby looks like. I'm hopeless at seeing resemblences in those things. Although both my mom and hubby reckon baby looks like dh so we'll see. 
Although research shows that newborns always looks like the dad when born - there are various theories as to why. So it would make sense i guess for him to look like dh, but will have to wait a few more weeks to find out!

Flying - well done on sorting all the clothes :thumbup:
I sorted what we had from last year a few weeks ago (maybe 2 of 3 weeks ago?), but got a whole bunch more stuff from my mom yesterday so still have to sort that. Then my baby shower is in 3 weeks so expected a couple more clothes. After that I'll do the final sort and then wash everythign up to 3 months (iow newborn size and 0-3 months size).


----------



## sarahincanada

so I have 1 follicle @ 1.5 and 1 @ 1.2....Im going back on Tuesday so Im hoping the 2nd one will have grown. Good news is Im to continue Gonal F @ 75iu so I wont have to purchase another pen :happydance: So injectables cost me $668 (plus ovidrel $80 plus IUI $325) so not too bad. But next cycle Im sure they will increase the dose to get more follicles.

Im hoping on tuesday I will have a 1.9 and a 1.6 and can trigger, then IUI could on thursday (CD12 so nice and early) :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Verrrry cute baby Huggles!

Sarah- do the follicles need to be those certain sizes to trigger and do IUI? Im glad the cost wasn't too bad, but like you say, next cycle probably will be more. Hope you guys stay above water with all this baby making expense! 

Ive gotten my travel system finally. Thats a huge relief since I was scared to not have chosen one to take baby home in from the hospital! Thats about all ive accomplished this weekend......im pretty much stting doing nothing. What a load I am.

Flying- I did the same when I washed my baby clothes. I hung them based on how long they looked, not size. I have some that are wayy out of the normal. Idk who sizes some of them!

NDH- careful! It was after a strenuous day that all of my knee pain seemed to stem from. Now its constantly, every single day...think tendonitis? Hope you recover!


----------



## sarahincanada

with clomid they want over 1.7, Ive read with injectables 1.6 is good but I guess I will see on Tuesday.

last month my 2nd follicle didnt grow so not sure if that will happen again this month, but FX it will.


----------



## nypage1981

Do they have any idea why you had more follicles the first month?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Do they have any idea why you had more follicles the first month?

no! I will ask my FS when I meet her at the end of the month.
I was on a quite high dosage of clomid right from the start, and so had a good response apart from the month I had the cyst. My dosage of gonal F is quite low compared to people on here, so thats probably why I only have 2....but Im glad they are going slower with this stronger drug (and it saves me a bit of money). the good thing is if I can do IVF in November they will have 2 months of 'data' to know how I respond to the gonal f and so that should help with the dosage for IVF (where they want like 20 follicles!)

I hope I have 2, but I dont mind 1 if its the perfect egg!


----------



## Huggles

Glad your follies are looking good sarah and that you can stay on the same dosage for the rest of this cycle. Hopefully next week shows more good news and you can do the trigger and IUI on the days you want :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

It only takes 1! So you only want to do injectibles with IUI 2 cycles right? And then they use those same injectibles and turn it into IVF then right?


----------



## Dew

Huggles: your baby is adorable...looks really cute in scan pictures :) you must be on :cloud9: :)


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> so I have 1 follicle @ 1.5 and 1 @ 1.2....Im going back on Tuesday so Im hoping the 2nd one will have grown. Good news is Im to continue Gonal F @ 75iu so I wont have to purchase another pen :happydance: So injectables cost me $668 (plus ovidrel $80 plus IUI $325) so not too bad. But next cycle Im sure they will increase the dose to get more follicles.
> 
> Im hoping on tuesday I will have a 1.9 and a 1.6 and can trigger, then IUI could on thursday (CD12 so nice and early) :thumbup:

That sounds good Sarah! Would you be interested in taking the shot to prevent ovulation for a day in case second follicle isn't mature enough to be triggered? I also think they will increase the dose next cycle but really hoping this is it and you will get your BFP this month :thumbup:

So, now you go for US on tuesday?

AFM, I had a spot yesterday and then some pink today evening so AF should arrive soon. I hope it comes either tomorrow or day after...hate it when it's late.


----------



## Dew

NDH: that's a lot of walking for anyone, I would be sore too, hope you feel better very soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing great! Take care you all :flower:


----------



## NDH

I'm all recovered. The tops of my feet still hurt but hips and knees are back to normal. And I got more fluffy mail (cloth diapers) this morning! Too cute! Will post a picture when I get my "stash" organised. 

Sarah, two follies doesn't sound bad at all. Hopefully they both get to at least 16mm by Thursday for the trigger, though Friday would still be acceptable probably? You want it by CD13 to avoid another mix up like last month right? Here's hoping, as you said, that one o those follies has the right egg in it. FX'd!


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Did you ask your nurse about BAF count? Just curious, I hope you don't mind me asking you.


----------



## NDH

Here's a picture of my current diaper/nappy stash:

The top row is 6 Tots Bots fitteds (terry cloth shaped to a diaper with elastic basically, half with velcro). They need a waterproof cover.
The colourful 4 in the middle are Baby Beehinds Magicalls in lovely minkee fabric. Nothing else needed - just put on like a disposable (only it has snaps)
The next 4 colourful ones are Itti Bitti D'lish all in ones, again lovely minkee, nothing else needed.
The 4 on the bottom are the waterproof wraps to wear with the fitteds. The two on the far right with patterns are Bambooty, two different brands. Both are all you need, no separate cover required but one has two flaps that fold out for easy drying. I have one more of those coming in the train pattern (the other one has planes on it) with a matching t-shirt.
The three on the far left are also fitted terrycloth ones, called Kissaluvs. They need a waterproof cover too, but they're so tiny the ones I have are probably too big to fit over them lol. They have a snap down bit for the umbilical cord.

This is only about half as many as I'll hopefully end up with - (in just the small/newborn size!) because I'm already addicted and have my list lol. The 8 minkee ones probably won't fit for a few weeks as they're much bigger than the rest. I plan to keep my newborn stash pretty gender neutral, and will buy bigger sizes quite gender neutral too (though will be hard if it's a girl not to get everything with ruffles lol) but will buy a couple of lovely girly or boyish ones in the one size style to last until toilet training that will be special for that child only.

They're so stinking cute, and the last of them arrived today so I'm so excited I had to share lol. Sorry if none of you care about my fluffy obsession :haha:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hey Ladies, sorry for being away so much, we are teaching gemma to bottle feed so its been difficult waking up for every feed, its so tiring, here, good news is she has gained weight and is 1.63 today and out of her incubator and in a normal cot bed.. she is 34 weeks today and can be discharged if she is 35 weeks, 1.8kgs and proper bottle feeding..

she is gaining weight ok and 35 weeks is next week but the problem is with the feeding, she needs to learn to suck without it tiring her out so much, that is the main issue.. i hope we are able to teach her soon,.. she will be rooming in with me in the hospital for a couple of days before discharge to make sure im comfortable with everything and they will monitor me looking after her and then i have to tell them when i feel confident to take her home.. it dosent look lik she will be discharged around 35 weeks purely because of the bottle feeding issue.. until then they are feeding her by her nasal tube and then bottle feeding at every alternate feed. Theyve started her on three hourly feeds x

Huggles, your babys pics are simply adorable !!!! xxxxx

Sarah and Dew, you are always in my thoughts and i try as much to get online but just dont get time ... ! sarah im hoping your treatment works out for you and dew, praying for your miracle BFP.. xxxxxx

Ny, NDH,Flying,mummycat,sheryl, hope you are all ok and blooming with your pregnancies.. from what ive read, it looks like you are all doing well and im so glad for all of you.. xxxxx its going to be october real soon.. xxx and then it will be only a month away for the november ladies.. 


BIG massive :hugs: to all of you xx


----------



## NDH

Thanks for the update Preethi - and no need to apologise. 

Sounds like Gemma is a star and doing fab! You never know, she might get the hang of bottlefeeding in a week. But if not, she's still doing so great if that the only thing besides her gestational age and weight that are keeping her in NICU! Your little girly will still be home before she'd have been considered full term I bet.

How are you doing recovery wise? It's just about 2 weeks since your section.


----------



## Huggles

Dew, sorry to hear AF seems to be on her way. HOpefully she doesn't mess you around this month and just comes and goes so you can start your IUI and stuff :hugs:

NDH - those nappies are too cute! I absolutely love my 8 cherub trees I got a week or two ago, and can't wait until next month when i can buy more. I think I want around 24 nappies in total as I'm hoping to only need to wash every third day.

Babyhopes - glad to hear gemma is doing so well. Hopefully she manages the bottle feeding nice and soon so you can take her home.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> It only takes 1! So you only want to do injectibles with IUI 2 cycles right? And then they use those same injectibles and turn it into IVF then right?

yes I think so! just much higher dosages to get more eggs. LL got 18 eggs for her cycle. you also take a lot more drugs like antibiotics, something to stop ovulation, theres a big list.

Im really scrambling to get some $$ to do IVF in November and I think I might be able to get it (had some good news by email this morning from a client). I just need to ask the FS when I meet if I can switch on CD1 in November or do I have to miss the month before (some people go on birth control pills the month before). Im hoping I can do another IUI cycle next month then IVF in November. if it doesnt work might try again in December then that would be it as we dont want to be driving to Toronto in the winter months (we leave 2 hours to get there already so in the winter it would be 3, and to get there for 8am thats crazy. Plus you visit the clinic a lot more for IVF).

Im actually excited to try IVF as I want to see how my eggs and his sperm react...Ive been reading that older eggs often have a hard shell on them that sperm can find difficult to penetrate, or when it comes to implantation the shell that sheds to implant doesnt shed. All these things can be properly monitored with IVF. also I dont know the quality of my eggs and I think only IVF can detect that....I know my reserve is hopefully ok but I think thats only quantity not quality?? Dew you would probably know more. If LL only got 1 embryo from 18 eggs then it shows how many eggs at this age are not good. Im 2 years younger than her but feeling the need to speed things up and its just $$ in my way, but I may have found a way thanks to this email :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew hope AF is on time and gets over with then you can get on with your cycle of IUI! How excited you must be for that. 

Sarah- yay for a good email and the possibility for IVF next cycle. Hope all your concentration towards that means you'll just get bfp before it though. 

Preethi- im so glad Gemma can come home soon! Great news. Even if not 35 weeks, it could be the next, so thats great. Are you nervous to have her home? Will you have a nurse that comes to visit so you don't need to take Gemma out as much? 

NDH- cute little diapers! How are you washing them, did you get a sprayer on your toilet? Im considering it all still but think IF I did reusables I need a sprayer and also have a service come get them and clean them.....


----------



## Huggles

We're also doing reusables (although probably using disposables for the first 6-8 weeks). But we don't have that sprayer that attaches to the toilet - they unfortunatley don't sell them here. We definitely won't be hiring a service to wash them though - far too expensive and I would be scared they'd wreck my nappies! (would be ok if it was the normal terry towelling squares, but not the nice ones like NDH posted (mine are similar but slightly different).
I haven't entirely worked out how i'm going to clean them yet, but the websites say to just flush the poop down the toilet and then pop the nappy into a dry bucket (can add a few drops of tea tree oil to the bottom of the bucket to prevent bad smells). then you just leave them there until you're ready to wash (chuck in washing machine and wash as normal)
Supposedly the nappy liners help to keep most of the solid poop in them so it's easy to dump in the loo. And i guess for runnier versions i would just rinse in a bucket or something, or maybe in the sink :shrug:

My cousin uses cloth diapers and she manages fairly well so i can always call her if i'm totally stuck LoL

These are the ones i'm using (Cherub Tree) - they're one size fits all so the white poppers all over the front are to adjust the size to small, medium, or large - currently on largest setting:
 



Attached Files:







06092011058.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dew

NY: I won't say I am excited for IUI. I wish I was never there but knowing that I have no other option, I am very keen on seeing my Day 3 results as my TTC future depends on that info. I hope anxiety doesn't kill me on CD3.


----------



## nypage1981

Huggles- I never thought of a service ruining them, I thought i'd ruin them more than those people, but maybe you are right. Suppose if I have a sprayer or something, I wouldn't need a service just do a load of diapers every other day or something. 

Dew- Has AF come now and are you CD1 yet?


----------



## Dew

Disposable diapers are so expensive and bad for environment as they are not made with recyclable material. I hope washable diapers are not a mess though.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew- Has AF come now and are you CD1 yet?

No, will let you guys know. I don't think it is coming today.


----------



## Huggles

NY - I suspect (and this is purely speculation) that services would wash the diapers at a very high temperature.
The 'newer' reusable diapers like hte ones NDH and I are using should never be washed abouve 60C, preferably only in cold water or 40C wash when possible, as anything about 60C really messes up the PUL waterproofing of the cover (or the outer shell in the case of all in one's). Also, no fabric softener should be used as that also messes up the PUL and it also affects the absorbency of the actual nappy fabric. So your nappies don't last as long and aren't as effective.


Also, with a service, you can't be sure that you're getting your own nappies back and not someone else's!

This is from the Cherub Tree website (and the instructions are very similar for all cloth diapers (possibly with the exception of the terry towelling squares):



> For Machine Washing
> 
> Wash nappy covers and inserts prior to use. This helps to soften the fabrics, enhance absorbency, and to remove any possible residues left from manufacturing. We recommend a warm wash (<60 degrees) with no detergent for this first wash. Do not use a hot wash.
> 
> Store your nappies in a bucket or other dry container until they are ready to be washed. Do not soak them while you wait. If odour is a problem, we recommend putting a couple of drops of teatree oil in the bottom of the container. Not only does teatree oil mask odour, but it is a good sanitiser as well.
> 
> Remove all solids and flush down the toilet before washing.
> 
> Separate the insert(s) from the nappy outer.
> 
> Rinse the outer and the insert in cold water. Squeeze out excess water and store in a dry bucket. Do not soak.
> 
> Wash on a normal cycle (<60 degrees) with half of the recommended washing powder. Sensitive powders are best.
> 
> Where possible, do a double cold rinse at the end of the cycle.
> 
> Do not use bleach or fabric softeners as they will break down the PUL lamination and it will significantly shorten the expected life span of the nappy. These types of chemicals, particularly fabric softener, will inhibit the absorbency of the nappy.
> 
> Line dry where possible, or dry on low to medium heat in the dryer. Do not use the dryer on its hot setting.
> 
> Do not iron or dry clean
> 
> _https://www.cherubtreesa.co.za/c22/Washing-instructions.aspx_


----------



## Dew

Preethi: so nice to hear from you. It always feels great knowing that Gemma is doing well and making progress. I bet she is keen to go home too so it won't be too long :hugs: you take care and thanks for keeping me in your prayers :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi sorry I missed a bunch of posts when I posted earlier then had to leave! 

huggles and ndh omg those are so cute looking, I cant wait till each of you have a gorgeous fat bottom to fit in them!!! :cloud9:

preethi so great to hear from you and wow Im so happy she is in a cot now and how nice that you get to sleep with her soon! I cant wait till the day you bring her home.

dew if the evil one is coming I hope she comes asap so you can get on to your next cycle. I know you are not too excited but Im happy that you are moving onto something that will make your bfp more likely :hugs: arent you waiting on a test result, something you did recently? I know theres the CD3 tests but I remember you saying something that took 10 days.

I am going to ask my FS about that count when I see her in a few weeks...I hope I remember as everything seems to leave my head when Im in the clinic (I think its because I dont like hospitals and worry about painful procedures etc!). I have a few things written down but my main goal is to ask about switching to IVF in November and do I need to book any tests for that to happen.

as for delaying ovulation I guess I will see tomorrow...last month my 2nd follicle didnt grow, so if tomorrow its still 1.2 we would know its not going to catch up. but if its gone to 1.4 or 1.5 then they may want to wait, however Im only CD10 tomorrow so I dont know if they would need to delay ovulation that early. I did read sometimes your body ovulates early with all the FSH pumping in so perhaps I will need it, will see what they say. Im assuming as long as you have mature follicles its ok to force your ovulation earlier with a trigger shot??


----------



## sarahincanada

I would like to do the reusable diapers too so it will be great to hear how you girls get on with them first!!

unless I have twins or triplets, that may be too hard :haha:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: wait, don't go...I need some time to type....


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> I would like to do the reusable diapers too so it will be great to hear how you girls get on with them first!!
> 
> unless I have twins or triplets, that may be too hard :haha:

Apparently (like 25 years ago or more), my aunt had twins (obviously i knew that!), but she also had a 2 year old already at home. She cloth diapered with terry towelling squares! A 2 year old AND twins and no hired help around the house.
(I very probably would also land up reconsidering if it were twins though - would never get away from the washing machine! LoL)


----------



## Dew

OK I think AF is here, not full flow but it sure is here, any delay would have made me go insane which I hate hate hate. I think it got triggered by the stress when I was waiting to hear back from nurse about my AMH results. So, my value is 0.93 ng/ml which according to them is in normal range for my age group (0.2 to 8) (_actually not very sure if I remember this range correctly, I was too freaked out that time so kind of forgot most of the conversation I had with nurse, except I think I remember the value correctly_) so I am definitely on the lower side. There is a table on the following page which you should see to compare my result. According to it I may be on borderline of normal and low. 
https://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: wait, don't go...I need some time to type....

im here! sometimes I click off but I usually come back to check for new messages!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I would like to do the reusable diapers too so it will be great to hear how you girls get on with them first!!
> 
> unless I have twins or triplets, that may be too hard :haha:
> 
> Apparently (like 25 years ago or more), my aunt had twins (obviously i knew that!), but she also had a 2 year old already at home. She cloth diapered with terry towelling squares! A 2 year old AND twins and no hired help around the house.
> (I very probably would also land up reconsidering if it were twins though - would never get away from the washing machine! LoL)Click to expand...

I think my mum will be staying with us for a month and have a very domesticated husband, so we might manage!!! look forward to hearing all your poop tales :haha:


----------



## Dew

AMH levels are still not considered a very good criteria to test ovarian reserve but I think it is a good information to have at hand for future use. Now I have to wait for my day 3 FSH and E2 results. I hope E2 (estrogen) is low because my FSH was low earlier which is good thing but as mentioned before elevated E2 can also cause low FSH (which is not a good thing).


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> OK I think AF is here, not full flow but it sure is here, any delay would have made me go insane which I hate hate hate. I think it got triggered by the stress when I was waiting to hear back from nurse about my AMH results. So, my value is 0.93 ng/ml which according to them is in normal range for my age group (0.2 to 8) (_actually not very sure if I remember this range correctly, I was too freaked out that time so kind of forgot most of the conversation I had with nurse, except I think I remember the value correctly_) so I am definitely on the lower side. There is a table on the following page which you should see to compare my result. According to it I may be on borderline of normal and low.
> https://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

low normal to normal sounds ok?? are you happy??

I looked up and found this thread, but I think these people are talking a different measurement
https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/324796-your-amh-level-age.html

do you know of any tests that measure egg quality? I may have a good supply but what if they are all bad. I think ivf is the only way they can see how the eggs react. on your link it says the more eggs the more likely some are good though. i just wondered if there were any indicators of bad eggs.

dew Im sure once you get going on the iui cycle you will enjoy it, as finally you are monitoring things like lining and follicles...right now you dont know any of that.

also forgot to mention my lining was .8 (they want over .7) so technically I could be triggered tomorrow or soon if I have mature follicles.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> AMH levels are still not considered a very good criteria to test ovarian reserve but I think it is a good information to have at hand for future use. Now I have to wait for my day 3 FSH and E2 results. I hope E2 (estrogen) is low because my FSH was low earlier which is good thing but as mentioned before elevated E2 can also cause low FSH (which is not a good thing).

so right now they were worried about your baseline follicle count (cant remember the name), but your amh is ok, and if your e2 is ok do you think that everything is ok and that baseline count was wrong?


----------



## Dew

Sorry for confusing you Sarah. Actually, I am also confused. 
Here is what I have been tested for...
FSH 5.7 Excellent number but due to lack of E2 level information it means nothing as increased E2 can cause fake good FSH level. So Day 3 tests will tell more about my FSH and E2.

D2 did pelvic US on day 7 and counted my basal antral follicles as 4 (2 on each side) and said it is very low count and I will need to be triggered with high dose of FSH to get any results. He also said my ovarian reserve is low and in few years I will in menopause.

I asked D1 during our last appointment for AMH blood test. She agreed for it but said she will still need day 3 US and lab work to make any conclusions.

Today I talked to D1's nurse and she told me my AMH level is 0.93 and she said they are in normal range for my age group. I asked her if D1 has any comment on it, she said D1 will look at it only if it was abnormal.

I just scheduled my day 3 US, it's on Wednesday morning. In case, AF doesn't come full flow, I have to call again tomorrow to reschedule for Thursday. Hope I don't have to reschedule.

*
P.S. D1 isn't aware of my basal antral follicle count as she hasn't done an US on me and I didn't want to feed into her any info from the other doctor.*


----------



## Dew

Sarah, unfortunately I do not know what would predict quality of eggs. I remember talking to D1 about it but have kind of forgotten. I will be reading more about it online and if I come across something, I will let you know. Your lining looks good. About medication to prevent ovulation, D1 said they will only delay it by one day and not more than that.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sorry for confusing you Sarah. Actually, I am also confused.
> Here is what I have been tested for...
> FSH 5.7 Excellent number but due to lack of E2 level information it means nothing as increased E2 can cause fake good FSH level. So Day 3 tests will tell more about my FSH and E2.
> 
> D2 did pelvic US on day 7 and counted my basal antral follicles as 4 (2 on each side) and said it is very low count and I will need to be triggered with high dose of FSH to get any results. He also said my ovarian reserve is low and in few years I will in menopause.
> 
> I asked D1 during our last appointment for AMH blood test. She agreed for it but said she will still need day 3 US and lab work to make any conclusions.
> 
> Today I talked to D1's nurse and she told me my AMH level is 0.93 and she said they are in normal range for my age group. I asked her if D1 has any comment on it, she said D1 will look at it only if it was abnormal.
> 
> I just scheduled my day 3 US, it's on Wednesday morning. In case, AF doesn't come full flow, I have to call again tomorrow to reschedule for Thursday. Hope I don't have to reschedule.

so D2 based that info solely on the baf nothing else?

can D1 do a baf on CD3? seeing as you are unmedicated right now. I hope the flow comes in full so you can go on wednesday.

im so anxious to see how my follicles are tomorrow...I was only told about the 2 larger than 10mm, they said I had a bunch under 10. a girl in the over 35 folder was saying how she has 6 follicles, but they all seem small apart from a couple, so its interesting they even mentioned them. It would be great if some of my under 10mm had a growth spurt as technically if they grew 2mm on sunday & monday = 4mm, then trigger on tuesday they still have 2 more days to IUI so could be 4 mm more! but I doubt it, I think my clinic were assuming the 2 were in the lead and the others wont catch up. i just hope the 2nd one grew so I can have 2.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, yes day 3 US will also count my basal antral follicles in an unmedicated state but it should be same as what D2 calculated. Yes, D2 concluded everything about my ovarian status based on BAF count. 

The thread you forwarded me makes me feel my AMH level is very low. I wonder why nurse said my count was within range. I hope she knew what she was talking about. Anyways I will know more soon, probably on Wednesday. I will also know then how much I am paying for FSH injections.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, may be those ladies on your thread are talking about values in pmol/ml as pointed by another lady on page 2. In that case, my value will be 6.64pmol/ml. (calculated using formula provided by Leilani on page 2)


----------



## Dew

Sarah: are you gonna BD tomorrow? I guess it is OK to BD before trigger shot, best if you BD 36-48 hours before sperm sample is collected for IUI.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, may be those ladies on your thread are talking about values in pmol/ml as pointed by another lady on page 2. In that case, my value will be 6.64pmol/ml. (calculated using formula provided by Leilani on page 2)

yes that was I was thinking, that it was some other form of calculation as its completely different. 

I am going to BD tonight, so then if they tell me to trigger tomorrow night and IUI thursday thats 2 and a half days before IUI. Im trying to find the perfect timing between having some sperm 'up there' and having enough for IUI. I figured Monday night - Thursday morning was enough for hubby to replenish....probably not as much as his 4 day abstainance of 29,000 but more than 1 day abstainance of 5 million! I just worry that what if these IUIs are too late and so want to BD before. Now that


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- how many cycles do you plan to do the trigger and IUI? 

Sarah- hope those 2 follicles behave and grow. If they don't what is the cause for that? 


I am feeling like something is going to happen soon for one of you, or at least I sure hope so! In the mean time, im learning so much that im confusing myself! Lol. Its amazing what you two have learned and seem so knowledgeable about.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I am going to BD tonight, so then if they tell me to trigger tomorrow night and IUI thursday thats 2 and a half days before IUI. Im trying to find the perfect timing between having some sperm 'up there' and having enough for IUI. I figured Monday night - Thursday morning was enough for hubby to replenish....probably not as much as his 4 day abstainance of 29,000 but more than 1 day abstainance of 5 million! I just worry that what if these IUIs are too late and so want to BD before. Now that

BD tonight as much later as possible or tomorrow morning if possible and then once more 24 hours after IUI. When your DH got 5 million, you have to take into account some loss due to freeze and thaw as well.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew- how many cycles do you plan to do the trigger and IUI?
> 
> Sarah- hope those 2 follicles behave and grow. If they don't what is the cause for that?
> 
> 
> I am feeling like something is going to happen soon for one of you, or at least I sure hope so! In the mean time, im learning so much that im confusing myself! Lol. Its amazing what you two have learned and seem so knowledgeable about.

NY: I am not so sure how we'll go ahead with it. I think DH wants to do 2 IUI cycles (making use of insurance money) and then IVF (out of our pocket), then 2 more IUIs next year (with next year's insurance money). I don't know what I want, I guess I'll go 1 day 1 test at a time. It's already too overwhelming for me.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I am going to BD tonight, so then if they tell me to trigger tomorrow night and IUI thursday thats 2 and a half days before IUI. Im trying to find the perfect timing between having some sperm 'up there' and having enough for IUI. I figured Monday night - Thursday morning was enough for hubby to replenish....probably not as much as his 4 day abstainance of 29,000 but more than 1 day abstainance of 5 million! I just worry that what if these IUIs are too late and so want to BD before. Now that
> 
> BD tonight as much later as possible or tomorrow morning if possible and then once more 24 hours after IUI. When your DH got 5 million, you have to take into account some loss due to freeze and thaw as well.Click to expand...

yes very true!

dont want to tomorrow as have to leave at 6am to get to the clinic for 8am, Im not a morning person so not going to get up at 5am to :sex: and I would feel a bit embarrased when they put in the ultrasound probe up there that they would be able to tell there was loads of goo in there :rofl:

hubby didnt want to BD the night of the IUI as he said why taint the perfect washed sperm...but 24 hours after would be ok.

this cycle has been good for action...CD3, CD8 and CD10 Ive had appointments, last cycles it was CD3 to CD13 so a longer wait.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dont want to tomorrow as have to leave at 6am to get to the clinic for 8am, Im not a morning person so not going to get up at 5am to :sex: and *I would feel a bit embarrased when they put in the ultrasound probe up there that they would be able to tell there was loads of goo in there* :rofl:
> 
> this cycle has been good for action...CD3, CD8 and CD10 Ive had appointments, last cycles it was CD3 to CD13 so a longer wait.

I forgot about that, oh man! and how is it on day 3 US. I guess when they remove the probe, it will have blood on it :wacko:

I too will have US on CD3 and 8, don't know when next...


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dont want to tomorrow as have to leave at 6am to get to the clinic for 8am, Im not a morning person so not going to get up at 5am to :sex: and *I would feel a bit embarrased when they put in the ultrasound probe up there that they would be able to tell there was loads of goo in there* :rofl:
> 
> this cycle has been good for action...CD3, CD8 and CD10 Ive had appointments, last cycles it was CD3 to CD13 so a longer wait.
> 
> I forgot about that, oh man! and how is it on day 3 US. I guess when they remove the probe, it will have blood on it :wacko:
> 
> I too will have US on CD3 and 8, don't know when next...Click to expand...

well for me since Ive been on medication I barely have any blood on CD3 anymore. but the first cycle I did, I was a bit shocked as when I went to change the nurse said you can take your panties off (no way, what if I leaked onto the robe) or leave your panties on and just take them off in the room. it was a bit weird to leave my panties on the floor with a pad on them while I climbed on the table :blush: but they must be completely used to all that!


----------



## Dew

I'll be watching Miss Universe Pageant tonight. Anyone else? DH is not at home this week.


----------



## NDH

Nikki, I'm not planning on using a sprayer at this point, and if I'm able to exclusively breastfeed as planned then I shouldn't need to do anything besides put them in the wash (and do a prerinse in the machine) for the first 6 months. If at any point I think a sprayer will be useful though I won't pay the $90 or whatever they cost here for one but will make my own out of a length of garden hose and a spray nozzle :haha: I know a few people who have done it and it works just fine. The issue is whether it can be attached to the toilet or not, as sometimes the pipes aren't accessible. :shrug:

Sarah, Huggles and I should have loads of advice on cloth diapering to pass on to you when the time comes for you to have your own little bundle to diaper. :) Although as Huggles and I are in similar climates and will both predominantly line dry, you'll probably need to make sure you get ones that are better able to withstand regular dryer use. Oh and I would love to have twins to put in cloth - would give me an excuse to double my stash :rofl: Don't know what I'd do with triplets period, let alone how I'd diaper them. Probably would be so overwhelmed I'd just cover the floor with puppy pads and not put any thing on their bottoms at all! :rofl:

Sarah, I wouldn't avoid BD just so you don't get man goo on the u/s probe. I'm sure they're used to bodily fluids and don't care in the least. Plus they're not going to check if it's cm or "leftovers" :haha: If you're aiming for trigger on CD12 and IUI on CD14, then I'd BD as much as possible before the trigger but not later than morning of CD12. That gives 48ish hours for them to replenish for IUI, which is plenty of time without there being old ones in the deposit, and as well will insure you aren't relying solely on the timing of the IUI again. 

Good luck for growth of the second follie, and maybe even that another one has crept up above 10mm. 

Dew good luck to you as well that your full flow starts so you can get started on your treatment this cycle too. :thumbup: I think it's interesting how both doctors have done different tests and had drastically different results (well that according to DS1 you're on the edge of normal/low fertility, and according to DS2 you're practically pre-menopausal if I've been interpreting correctly.) The former is definitely more promising. But it does sound like all the tests need to be looked at in conjunction.

As always, best of luck to the both of you, and thank you for being so open with your treatments. I don't understand half of what the two of you discuss but I'm trying :flower:


----------



## flyingduster

Whew, I have a busy week this week so haven't been on much!

I love the cloth nappies girls! I've got 5 pocket nappies now, and keep meaning to get some more but haven't gotten around to it yet! I do intend to do disposables for the first wee bit too though, just while I try and figure out everything else! lol. 

Dew & Sarah; wow a lot of that lingo is going over my head, but I'm still finding it fascinating!!! I look forward to hearing about your appointments and following it all through to your BFPs!!! Cos I KNOW you'll both be getting BFPs soon! :D

Preethi; wow I'm so glad Gemma is doing so well and is out of the incubator! I hope the feeding goes well, but I agree that even if she doesn't pick it up in one week she's doing amazingly for that to be the only thing holding her back from going home!!! I can't wait to see more pics and to hear about her first days at home. :hugs:


AFM, I'm all good. I realised today that in 10 days I'm at full term!  I'm starting to feel it now too; it's taken all this time, but finally the whole discomfort thing people talk about in the third tri is starting to hit me. I can still reach my feet, but omg it's not easy! I have to sit with my legs spread like a sleeze or I can't bend *at all*, and it's getting to the stage that when I drop something and Paris (the dog) isn't around to pick it up for me (omg am I sooooooooo glad I taught her to do that!) I look at it for a while and consider *just* how much I need it, cos it's gonna be easier to leave it there than pick it up! lmao! Baby has hiccups a dozen times a day sometimes (ok, maybe not a dozen, but it feels like it sometimes!) and is good at getting me right up under the ribs *and* right in my cervix all at the same time now. And sleeping is just a [email protected] shot; I might get a few hours before needing the toilet (that's a mission; getting out of bed...) or I might get only a half hour before a baby hiccuping into my bladder sends me off to sit on the loo too. LOL
But despite it all I am happy. I'm very happy. I am loving the whole thing, even the grunts I do when trying to get out of the car, and the kicks that can make the whole bed wobble! It feels really weird to know that in another month or so I won't be pregnant any more. I've been pregnant for so long (it seems) and I'm almost _defining_ myself by being pregnant; it's going to be surreal to NOT be pregnant any more and to have a baby...

Last night we had our antenatal class (one couple had their baby yesterday, one had her waters break yesterday and she's waiting on contractions, and another was getting induced sometime yesterday afternoon!) tonight we have a breastfeeding class, tomorrow night we're getting a friend to do baby-bump photos, and thursday night I have two committee meetings to run between. I'm also working another 6 day week (my LAST 6 day week until december tho! yay!) which means I'm working on saturday, and then sunday is my baby shower. Ugh. Busy busy!!!


----------



## NDH

Oh my gosh Amy - I can't believe you're that close to term already! I know it's a few weeks beyond that til you're due, but it's scary how close you are! And Nikki just a week behind... Crazy! And even more crazy is that you're still working 6 day weeks! You need to rest crazy lady lol.


----------



## Huggles

Wow flying, 10 days to full term! :shock:
So glad you're enjoying everything so much - I must say it can be fun, even with the grunting, groaning, temporary (minor) discomforts etc. It all adds to the experience. I'm also enjoying it rather a lot. I love that you've taught your dog to pick up things you drop! Brilliant!

I feel like i'm really falling in love with my little baby. Even more so recently than before. I've always been really happy i'm pg again, but just suddenly, the last few days, I really find myself interacting with him more and more and talking to him more and singing to him more and just so incredibly in love with him. Not sure if it's due to seeing him at the 4D scan, or if it's a result of the one hypnobirthing CD i'm listening to (it has a track about prenatal bonding), or if it's because he's moving so much lately (squirming), or if it's just simply due to where I am in my pregnancy and it's suddenly becoming real that we will get to bring this one home. Not sure what it is but I'm really glad about it, whatever the cause - I love my son :cloud9:


----------



## Dew

Wow Flying and NY you are so close to having your babies...unbelievable and so exciting!! :happydance:

Huggles: so sweet you are in love with your baby boy :cloud9: It must feel so real after seeing him in 4D. Looking at NY and your cute 4D scan pics, I have started liking 4D scans :thumbup: It must be a surreal experience! So glad you are able to enjoy your pregnancy :hugs:

Sarah: Waiting for an update from you, I hope follicles look good on scan and you can take trigger shot today :thumbup:

Its really sweet how you ladies are taking interest in mine and Sarah's treatment plans and cheering us on in our TTC journey :hugs: Thanks so much for being there for us :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

I actually want to reverse time:( I dont like this part, Im so miserable and uncomfortable and cant sleep.....but feel so so sad that soon I wont have my Bean inside of me anymore and that scares me so badly. I have also been pregnant forever and will miss this time more than I can imagine. It took me so so so so so long to get here, I am afraid now to ever try again for another so this will probably be the last time to experience it. I want this month to just stop for a bit so it doesn't fly by. I need more time with my baby inside of me! 

Dew- I think it is good that you would be willing to do IUI again after IVF if IVF didn't work. When most would give up then. But, also, its hard to say really what you will want if all that didn't work. I hope it does though so you dont have to worry about it at all. Sounds like it is all very overwhelming, but just kinda trek along, and go with the flow and you'll be ok. 

Sarah- I am nervous to hear about the follies! 

Flying- my FB status today had to do with the billion times I was up peeing last night, and how I give up with sleeping! I was up thinking too, randomly at one point...my body just doesn't get it that this is the LAST chance for sleeP! 

NDH and Huggles- I will maybe try reusables, but for some reason im terrified to do it....I dont feel like I even want to make that decision right now, and just use throw aways for a bit. I still need a name for my baby! 

Huggles- I feel the same for my little guy. I love the time we have together:) So precious. 

NDH- did you ever start working? i cant recall if that was an update, or if i've missed it or soemthing. Or, at this point, are you going to just wait til after baby?


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> I feel like i'm really falling in love with my little baby. Even more so recently than before. I've always been really happy i'm pg again, but just suddenly, the last few days, I really find myself interacting with him more and more and talking to him more and singing to him more and just so incredibly in love with him. Not sure if it's due to seeing him at the 4D scan, or if it's a result of the one hypnobirthing CD i'm listening to (it has a track about prenatal bonding), or if it's because he's moving so much lately (squirming), or if it's just simply due to where I am in my pregnancy and it's suddenly becoming real that we will get to bring this one home. Not sure what it is but I'm really glad about it, whatever the cause - I love my son :cloud9:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

so went from my ultrasound, the 1.5 is now 1.6 and the 1.2 still the same :growlmad: so I have to take gonal f this morning, then tomorrow morning take an LH stick, if negative take gonal f and go back on thursday and if positive call the clinic and IUI will be on thursday. I think it will be negative as its pretty early, so that means 2 more days of gonal f....I dont think the 2nd follicle is going to grow but hopefully the larger one will be a little larger.

so only 1 follicle but it could be a good one. Im not upset though as I had an amazing meeting with a nurse after....she was young and sooooo nice and listened to all my rambling questions....we were there an hour and got a $30 parking fine!! I told her its annoying to spend $668 in medications for only one follicle, and she was saying they always start off people slowly on the injectables just incase. She said I responded well to the Clomid so thats probably why I was on the lower dose and the first cycle is unfortunately a difficult one. but the good news is this is great prep for IVF as they will have a couple of months info to be able to be correct about IVF dosage first time.

dew I got the info you were asking about:
so my day 3 in june before medications were as follows:

Resting Follicle count: 11 one side, 7 the other for a total of 18 ( she said that was very good for my age)
FSH: 5 (they like under 10)
Estradiol: 150 (they like under 200)
she said I could go for my AMH but as these numbers are great theres no huge need, but I can order it and its $100.

I got to ask all my questions and she laughed at a lot of the things Ive read on the internet and said I should stop reading. She was so nice and I feel so excited about the next few months and really hope I can start IVF if this doesnt work. Dew I will try and write everything I talked about incase you find it interesting but its all a bit random so bear with me:

 last night I decided to work out and went on the treadmill doing a fast walk for about 45 mins. towards the end i started to feel a little lightheaded, and when I got off I was dizzy....but in a way Ive never felt before. It felt like being really drunk. It was horrible and it continued even after I was lying in bed. Anyway the nurse said it was probably my hormones, blurry vision is a side effect but they are more concerned if it happens to someone when they are sitting and doing nothing rather than after exercise. She said it was probably too much and so I said Im not exercising anymore while on the gonal f, just some walks with the dogs. She said how often people come in having started a new exercise regime and she wonders why, and so I said well I did want to lose some weight for IVF as Im in the overweight category. She kinda looked me over and said believe me you have nothing to worry about, dont worry about you weight (I take that as a compliment that I dont look overweight as I carry it well on my 5'10 frame!!). anyway I felt some relief especially as hubby was there....he was saying the other day how I havent been exercising and I was annoyed as I have been feeling nauseous with the drugs and felt he didnt care.

 so I asked her about the IVf thing....can I switch in november and she said only the doctor can say for sure, but I dont need anymore tests and its very likely. she said there was 3 options: birth control pill month before the IVF to 'silent' everything before stimulation, estrace before the IVF (same thing as BC pills but usually less harsh for my age, birth control can silent things too much she said) or no gap and straight to IVF. She said my doctor will say what she recommends and why, and to tell her if I really want to do an IUI the next cycle with no gap as she will take that into consideration. Im in 2 minds...some of me wants to skip next month and put the $1500 towards IVF. but I think a larger part of me wouldnt mind another month of the gonal f to see how I react (so more data for the IVF) plus its another chance towards not spending $12,000.

 we talked a little about IVF and eggs, and I mentioned how Ive read of people having 20 eggs collected but only 1 ends up implanting and she said they had someone have 40 eggs and only 1 fertilized. She feels that when the body is concentrating on making so many eggs the quality may not be as good as when it produces say 10 eggs. she said they do day 3 and day 5 transfers, and they prefer day 5 transfers as the blastocysts are so much more stronger and more likely to succeed. I mentioned how Id read if you have a smaller amount of eggs then they often put back on day 3. but I would prefer waiting to day 5, as putting them back on day 3 they can easily fail, so why not keep them to day 5....sure you may lose more but wouldnt they have failed in the body already so you might as well wait and see what happens outside body. then if all fail you dont do the transfer, you might save some money and save the heartache of thinking your day 3 embryos might take. thats my thinking anyway. 

 She also said we can choose to have ICSI where they inject the sperm into the egg on the first day, or you can wait and see if they fertilize on their own first then do it. She said some people do 50/50 where half are injected. I think I would pay the extra $1500 and just have it done, as often eggs my age have a hard coating. Im so excited to do IVF as I feel I will finally be able to see how my egg quality is, and how they react to artificial fertilization, it will be so interesting. So thats why Im not too sad about my 1 follicle as Im focusing on this now!

 They do the pgd testing but rarely, and dont tell the sex to someone unless theres a genetic reason (gave the example of a family where boys had disabilites due to a chromosome and so they needed to put back girls). You can pay to have it done for downs syndrome for example but its expensive and they dont encourage it. I also think that some of the embryos dont survive the testing even though they could have been fine without it. She mentioned that private clinics looking to profit from it usually suggest it.

 she said hubbies count of 5 million and 50% motility was excellent under normal circumstances, let alone for 1 day abstainance (I tapped hubby on the back when she said this). I quizzed her about the BD'ing before my IUI and she said it doesnt really matter and wont make any difference as its basically for pleasure...not for TTCing! I was mentioning about the sperm being up there before and she was saying the shelf life of how long sperm lives is not that long and the IUI timing will be the most successful so it doesnt matter. I quizzed her some more about what if I surge earlier but she was saying the 36 hours after trigger is perfect and even if you ovulate the day before the IUI the egg will be there for 24 hours and the IUI sperm will still meet it. I also asked about back to back IUIs and she said its definitely not needed and I asked what if I wanted to do one the day after the trigger could I. She said they had a client who every cycle insisted on that and every cycle the doctor would tell her she is wasting her money and its not needed. They are so very confident about this! she was saying how a lot of private clinics have protocols that benefit them not the patient. She said believe me if it was proven to be effective we would do it, but it isnt. So basically you can choose to have a 2nd IUI but in their eyes its a waste of money and being a hospital they only suggest things they know work.

phew sorry its so long and Im amazed if you are still reading!!!
dew did your full flow come tomorrow and is your CD3 tomorrow?


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Dew & Sarah; wow a lot of that lingo is going over my head, but I'm still finding it fascinating!!! I look forward to hearing about your appointments and following it all through to your BFPs!!! Cos I KNOW you'll both be getting BFPs soon! :D

dont worry most of the baby stuff goes over my head too! Dew and I are just happy to have your support and dont expect you preggers ladies to respond to all our TTC chatting!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Sarah I read all of that as it was so very interesting! My word I'm excited for your IVF!! :dance: 

I hope you're all okay... Dew I'm glad your AF didn't mess you about! :hugs:

Huggles... that was such a lvoely thing to read! :hugs:

Huge hugs and best wishes to everyone...

Pregnancy update from me (I know you don't get these often) - I had traces of protein in my urine again but this time coupled with BP of 168/84. So I got the 20 questions on all pre eclamsia symptoms and have been told what I need to look out for. To call the hospital at any time to talk to them or go in to see them and they want me back next week to have my BP checked again.

I'm not being allowed to do much here... my MIL is kinda taking over! :dohh: wouldn't be a pain if it wasn't for our history! :dohh:

Love to you all... be back in full force in a couple weeks! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy I dont know much about that kind of thing, but hope you get lots of rest and it goes back to normal next test :hugs:
whats your history with your MIL I forget?? hope she doesnt drive you crazy like mine wood!!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun... I'll take care!

Regarding MIL... Here is an abridged version I recently wrote out in my journal :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

sarah - really glad you got to ask the nurse all your questions and that you're so excited about the IVF.
Also glad to hear that at least one of your follies has grown.

Mummy - I hope your bp comes down and that you don't develop pre-e. I'm glad your mil is taking over a bit. I know it's difficult given the history, but I think it might be necessary - you need a break to rest!


----------



## Dew

Sarah: when you first came online 2-3 hours back, I waited for your message but then felt so sleepy that I dozed off on the couch itself...I never sleep around this time but AF was full flow in the night and I probably didn't sleep well...

It's kind of bad the other follicle hasn't picked up yet, hopefully it will in next few days. I guess it is better than producing too many follicles and a canceled IUI (one lady in Assisted conception overreacted to Follistim).

I am glad you had great conversation with the nurse. I understood everything you wrote. Your ovaries are in great shape. I don't think you need AMH test because BAF count is plenty :happydance: My FS is looking for Estrogen level less than 70 or 80 but every clinic have different standards to follow. I still have hope that this IUI will work for you. If not, I am pretty certain that IVF will work. Did you ask her if there is any test to determine quality of eggs?


----------



## Dew

Mummy: I too hope that your BP comes back to normal. Did they ask you to avoid salt...?? I'll pray it does not cause preeclampsia [-o&lt; Take proper rest :hugs:


----------



## Dew

My prescription medications are ready but I think I'll pick them tomorrow after the morning appointment. I have never inserted a needle in my body and don't even look at it when nurse inserts one to draw blood. Tomorrow I will be all alone injecting myself in tummy. I wish DH was at home to do it for me the first few times, he has been a physician so should have been a cakewalk for him.

Sarah, do alcohol swabs come with injections or I have to buy them separately? Do you change sides on tummy every day or just a different location on same side? Does it hurt afterwards? Also, do you do it lying down on bed or standing? Thanks!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Did you ask her if there is any test to determine quality of eggs?

she said currently there is no test, they can only see how the eggs react during IVF



Dew said:


> Sarah, do alcohol swabs come with injections or I have to buy them separately? Do you change sides on tummy every day or just a different location on same side? Does it hurt afterwards? Thanks!

I was given a little bag with the Gonal F prescription, I think it has the logo of the drug company on it. in there are some alcohol wipes and they gave me a little yellow dispenser for the needles. the gonal f package just has the pen and the needles.

I dont like needles much, every time I go for bloods and ultrasound I hate the bloods bit and tense when they take it, and sometimes it hurts. the medication needle is nothing like that, its sooooo thin and honestly you bearly feel it, in fact I have to look and see 'is it in there?'. I feel a little prick when I take the needle out, and it doesnt really hurt after (I bruised one time). They said to choose a different spot on your stomach each time so I alternate sides. I have a fairly flat stomach but Im able to pinch a roll of fat and put the needle in...perhaps the more you can grab the less you feel it!!

Im so excited for your apt tomorrow! even if you arent :hugs: do you know what dosage of follitism you will be on if they havbev prepared the prescription?


----------



## MummyCat

Dew said:


> Mummy: I too hope that your BP comes back to normal. Did they ask you to avoid salt...?? I'll pray it does not cause preeclampsia [-o&lt; Take proper rest :hugs:

Thank you sweetie, and no they didn't tell me to avoid salt.. What do you know? Spill the beans :haha: and I don't use a lot of salt but I do use it in cooking.. So I hope that is ok?



Dew said:


> My prescription medications are ready but I think I'll pick them tomorrow after the morning appointment. I have never inserted a needle in my body and don't even look at it when nurse inserts one to draw blood. Tomorrow I will be all alone injecting myself in tummy. I wish DH was at home to do it for me the first few times, he has been a physician so should have been a cakewalk for him.

Oh Hun... Hope it goes ok! I wouldn't want to inject myself I'm a wimp with needles!! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I was given a little bag with the Gonal F prescription, I think it has the logo of the drug company on it. in there are some alcohol wipes and they gave me a little yellow dispenser for the needles. the gonal f package just has the pen and the needles.
> 
> I dont like needles much, every time I go for bloods and ultrasound I hate the bloods bit and tense when they take it, and sometimes it hurts. the medication needle is nothing like that, its sooooo thin and honestly you bearly feel it, in fact I have to look and see 'is it in there?'. I feel a little prick when I take the needle out, and it doesnt really hurt after (I bruised one time). They said to choose a different spot on your stomach each time so I alternate sides. I have a fairly flat stomach but Im able to pinch a roll of fat and put the needle in...perhaps the more you can grab the less you feel it!!
> 
> Im so excited for your apt tomorrow! even if you arent :hugs: do you know what dosage of follitism you will be on if they havbev prepared the prescription?

Thanks Sarah! I am not excited, I am so scared :( I think nurse said 125 IU Follistim for first 3 days, 100 IU next 2 days, then US on CD8 will decide rest of the doses.


----------



## Dew

Thanks Mummy!

In general, low sodium diet, regular exercise/30 min walking (but you have been asked to rest because of pregnancy), fruits and vegetables rich in nutrients and fiber are helpful in reducing high blood pressure.

https://www.webmd.com/hypertension-high-blood-pressure/guide/high-blood-pressure-diet

I always have low blood pressure measuring around 90/60 and nurse says 'great' :shrug:


----------



## sherylb

I always have blood pressure about what you have. DH had another pre-employment exam today and they told him he has high blood pressure. DH says that when he tests high they test him again and he's normal. I'm sure our diet doesn't help.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I read through that whole thing and im amazed at how much im learning:) Sorry about follie #2 but at least one is growing! Hope it responds and is lucky follie. Otherwise, like you said, NEXT! Begin IVF.....however, did the nurse mention which is the best outcome- to skip the month and then do IVF, or to just do it with no gap...was there a preference from them? Hope its fine to just go right into it.....

Mummy- yea, mother in laws suck! Lol. I got into a fight with mine a few weekends ago, she is just toooo overbearing. OH and I were having our own little issues that had nothing to do with her and she needs to follow behind me into the room every time I went to talk to him and if I was upstairs I heard her talking about me and asking him about things....so the one time I went into a room to talk to him, she followed behind me and I just walked off and she actually said "b itch" under her breath. I have not talked to her since, and supposedly she is "fine and over everything" according to OH and why am i not....what?!? She never even sent me an email to appologize, my own mother wouldn't even call me that word and if she did I would not like to talk to her either....so im still mad about it all. OH is taking her side of course, so thats lovely. Sigh. I really feel like just ignoring her. So yea, I wont like to have her come visit any time soon! I sure hope she doesn't raise your blood pressure:) 

Dew- I was terrified to start the diabetes testing at home...the little pin prick to the finger or wherever else was hard for me because im kind of a baby! I would cringe each time and get kind of nervous. Lol. It was so small but I thought still kind of hurt! Although, when I stopped doing it on my fingers, and moved to a more padded place with more skin, it was fine. So that sounds like the stomach would be ok as its usually got enough skin on it. Do you do it at a certain time of day?


----------



## Dew

NY: I am asked to inject between 7pm and 9pm. I think I will do exactly at 8pm everyday.


----------



## nypage1981

Interesting, is this because things happen during sleep more often? Im pretty dumb about it all....but I do know that a LOT of women ovulate during sleep they say as the body relaxes and blah blah blah. So wondering if these injections are supposed to do more during night....


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Interesting, is this because things happen during sleep more often? Im pretty dumb about it all....but I do know that a LOT of women ovulate during sleep they say as the body relaxes and blah blah blah. So wondering if these injections are supposed to do more during night....

My husband tells me how ovulation and certain other physiological process follow circadian rhythm. But I am not so sure why am I asked to take all my injections between 7 and 9pm. Will ask the nurse tomorrow.


----------



## sarahincanada

my injections are taken from 6-9am! weird huh, I wonder if thats why Im getting side effects. I think its because they can control it better as you go to the ultrasound in the morning before taking another dose.

NY the nurse didnt know why the FS gives the different protocols so I guess I will find out when I meet her Sept 28. Im hoping that I can do another month then go straight into it, unless theres a really good reason not to as I dont want to mess up the IVF cycle and I dont mind saving the $1500.

Injections in the fingers are so painful! they did a celiac disease finger test on me at the clinic for a study and it hurt at the time and days after too! Dew believe me its not bad at all, I promise.

NY that so rude omg! I would be pissed too. With my MIL she is very nice and is loving towards me and would never be like that, but she drives me insane. Sometimes I wish I had a reason not to talk to her like you have, but theres nothing really mean she does. She is so used to being in control of all her family I think she finds it hard not to control hubby and I. Im an easy going person and she makes a big deal out of EVERYTHING and she will call or text constantly about it. plus she talks NON STOP, its ok if its interesting but often its not. I said to my husband the other day that he would hate it if my mum sat there and talked about her life to him. But my mum would never do that as she knows that it might be boring to him. But I have to listen to endless droning on about things and sometimes its just too much. She also asks me a million questions all the time that feel like an interigation, so I avoid talking to her as much as possible :dohh:

I will go and read your journal now mummy....


----------



## sarahincanada

NY I would love you to try for another after this bub comes out....wouldnt it be lovely for you and OH to have another! I know its been stressful but I have a feeling you may forget all that once he is born. 

I will probably start trying straight away, unless I have twins or triplets :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Thanks hun... I'll take care!
> 
> Regarding MIL... Here is an abridged version I recently wrote out in my journal :hugs:

omg mummy she was so rude!!! I would be upset and might not talk to her again! mine is very loving towards me but I just find sooooo annoying and hard to handle as I come from a very easy going family. I also lived on my own in another country for 10 years before I met Chris and so it was hard to suddenly have this nagging woman in my life. Theres been times Ive thought of divorce just because of her! but she hasnt ever done anything so rude that I can not talk to her, its just our personalities clash.

Im glad things are a bit better (although Im sure you will be waiting for her to say something else), how long is she staying at yours then? my mum will probably come stay with me when I have a baby, I can handle MIL much better when my mum is around as I dont think she is as bad.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I was given a little bag with the Gonal F prescription, I think it has the logo of the drug company on it. in there are some alcohol wipes and they gave me a little yellow dispenser for the needles. the gonal f package just has the pen and the needles.
> 
> I dont like needles much, every time I go for bloods and ultrasound I hate the bloods bit and tense when they take it, and sometimes it hurts. the medication needle is nothing like that, its sooooo thin and honestly you bearly feel it, in fact I have to look and see 'is it in there?'. I feel a little prick when I take the needle out, and it doesnt really hurt after (I bruised one time). They said to choose a different spot on your stomach each time so I alternate sides. I have a fairly flat stomach but Im able to pinch a roll of fat and put the needle in...perhaps the more you can grab the less you feel it!!
> 
> Im so excited for your apt tomorrow! even if you arent :hugs: do you know what dosage of follitism you will be on if they havbev prepared the prescription?
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I am not excited, I am so scared :( I think nurse said 125 IU Follistim for first 3 days, 100 IU next 2 days, then US on CD8 will decide rest of the doses.Click to expand...

that sounds like a good dose and I hope you respond well. So the thinking is because you have less baseline follicles theres less chances of more follicles right? (my nurse said so any given month I have 18 follicles that could grow an egg, I hadnt really understood it before) but you can also have smaller ones they couldnt see (perhaps they can grow with stimulation??). Im hoping you beat the odds and respond well....look at me with 18 follicles and only 1 maturing you will probably do the opposite.

I hope this other FS tomorrow finds a higher follicle count and that other guy was wrong...do you think this is possible?


----------



## NDH

Mummy, hopefully you don't develop pre-eclampsia!

Ny - I'm not working, but am still looking just in case... Nothing I've applied for has even resulted in an interview, which is most unusual for me. :(. I don't WANT to work, but I do feel I have to (we need money coming in somehow.)
And I can't believe your MIL! Mine is the sweetest lady and I would love to be closer to her.

Sarah, I'm so glad you got to have a really good chat with the nurse and got all your questions answered. It's too bad about only one folly, but as you said, everything helps with the data for ivf. Sounds exciting :dance:. Though of course, I'm still hoping you won't need it :)

Dew, I'm not sure I could inject myself with a needle either :sick: I used to be able to watch the needle go in, and come out, but after some fainting episodes while giving blood (lost too much too quickly as I'm so petite) I now have to lay down and look away lol. Good luck for this cycle :). I hope your follies respond well but not too much. 3-4 would be great though :thumbup:

Well DH finally got a call this morning from the interview - it's not busy enough now for them to take him on :(. They had a 15 minute chat on the phone though, and he's callin around to other places to put in a good word for DH. Also hebwqsnt the second person to recommend he go into traffic control (his trainer last week suggested it too - told him he's a smart guy and he'd do well with it). So he's going to look into the training, see when it is. It's about $700 I think, from memory, so would need yet another loan from my parents (oh joy), and their continued assistance until he's trained and working. I'm just so sick of this! I've never not had work at the same time he's been not working either, so while things have been bad before they've not been hopeless :(. DH can't get any benefits at all, but I could probably qualify for something after filing my taxes, but we can't even afford to file them yet (financial year is July-June here). Plus it would be 2 months of waiting at least anyway.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> that sounds like a good dose and I hope you respond well. So the thinking is because you have less baseline follicles theres less chances of more follicles right? (my nurse said so any given month I have 18 follicles that could grow an egg, I hadnt really understood it before) but you can also have smaller ones they couldnt see (perhaps they can grow with stimulation??). Im hoping you beat the odds and respond well....look at me with 18 follicles and only 1 maturing you will probably do the opposite.
> 
> I hope this other FS tomorrow finds a higher follicle count and that other guy was wrong...do you think this is possible?

Sarah: My FS (D1) doesn't even know that I have low BAF count (I didn't tell her about D2's US) and still she prescribed me that dose. The reason I am so nervous is that tomorrow when they do US, they will realize how low BAFs are and they might want to change the strategy or something. I hope everything goes well. With DH not around, I can't handle any shocking surprises. So far I have done total of 5 USs and DH was with me for all of them.

From what I have learned, BAF count more or less remains the same so I am not expecting the number to be more tomorrow. That is why my chances of IVF are low and yours will be great with 18 follicles to begin with.


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> Dew, I'm not sure I could inject myself with a needle either :sick: I used to be able to watch the needle go in, and come out, but after some fainting episodes while giving blood (lost too much too quickly as I'm so petite) I now have to lay down and look away lol. Good luck for this cycle :). I hope your follies respond well but not too much. 3-4 would be great though :thumbup:
> 
> Well DH finally got a call this morning from the interview - it's not busy enough now for them to take him on :(. They had a 15 minute chat on the phone though, and he's callin around to other places to put in a good word for DH. Also hebwqsnt the second person to recommend he go into traffic control (his trainer last week suggested it too - told him he's a smart guy and he'd do well with it). So he's going to look into the training, see when it is. It's about $700 I think, from memory, so would need yet another loan from my parents (oh joy), and their continued assistance until he's trained and working. I'm just so sick of this! I've never not had work at the same time he's been not working either, so while things have been bad before they've not been hopeless :(. DH can't get any benefits at all, but I could probably qualify for something after filing my taxes, but we can't even afford to file them yet (financial year is July-June here). Plus it would be 2 months of waiting at least anyway.

NDH: it is really disheartening to know DH lost the job opportunity despite receiving rave reviews and recommendations :( Your financial situation is a bit worrisome but thanks to your lovely parents, things are still under control. These are truly testing times for you and DH, I am sure you both will sail through the crisis together and will be in a much comfortable situation soon. :hugs: to you!

AFM, looks like I only have 4 follicles to begin with so max I can have is 4. Also, if it is more than 4, they will cancel my IUI. I can only hope for the best.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> NY I would love you to try for another after this bub comes out....wouldnt it be lovely for you and OH to have another! I know its been stressful but I have a feeling you may forget all that once he is born.
> 
> I will probably start trying straight away, unless I have twins or triplets :happydance:

Funny but I think so much more about my second baby :haha: May be because it makes me believe that I will not be under so much stress while TTC #2. I think we'll also start trying for #2 as soon as I feel healthy after delivery (8-10 months) :) I can dream, right?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> that sounds like a good dose and I hope you respond well. So the thinking is because you have less baseline follicles theres less chances of more follicles right? (my nurse said so any given month I have 18 follicles that could grow an egg, I hadnt really understood it before) but you can also have smaller ones they couldnt see (perhaps they can grow with stimulation??). Im hoping you beat the odds and respond well....look at me with 18 follicles and only 1 maturing you will probably do the opposite.
> 
> I hope this other FS tomorrow finds a higher follicle count and that other guy was wrong...do you think this is possible?
> 
> Sarah: My FS (D1) doesn't even know that I have low BAF count (I didn't tell her about D2's US) and still she prescribed me that dose. The reason I am so nervous is that tomorrow when they do US, they will realize how low BAFs are and they might want to change the strategy or something. I hope everything goes well. With DH not around, I can't handle any shocking surprises. So far I have done total of 5 USs and DH was with me for all of them.
> 
> From what I have learned, BAF count more or less remains the same so I am not expecting the number to be more tomorrow. That is why my chances of IVF are low and yours will be great with 18 follicles to begin with.Click to expand...

I suppose Im just hoping he counted wrong or something :hugs: im surprised they decided on the dose without knowing your US or Day3 bloods but hopefully wont change it. also surprised they would cancel if you had 4 follicles, Ive had 4 follicles and nothing happened so I suppose feel the chance of multiples is sooo rare and not worth cancelling. perhaps you can just have intercourse if that happens. what time are you going? Im going for lunch with a friend tomorrow and wondering what time you will get back to update.


----------



## sarahincanada

oh ndh thats too bad, but you never know perhaps someone he calls will be hiring. the new training sounds good, is there a lot of work in that field? and dont worry about your parents, in 25 years you will be doing the same thing for bub if they need it without a second thought and you will repay your parents once you are settled. FX something good happens asap.

Just think in less than 4 months my thread will be 1 year old...I hope we will be blessed with lots of healthy babies, a couple of sticky beans (or 3 or 4 lol), and financial security for all [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> also surprised they would cancel if you had 4 follicles, Ive had 4 follicles and nothing happened so I suppose feel the chance of multiples is sooo rare and not worth cancelling. perhaps you can just have intercourse if that happens. what time are you going? Im going for lunch with a friend tomorrow and wondering what time you will get back to update.

they will cancel if it is more than 4, so if 5, canceled. Appointment is at 9:20, your 10:20am, but I plan to stay out afterwards for sometime to cheer myself up. pick up my prescriptions, have lunch in Panera Bread and go to Kohl's to use a $10 off $10 coupon to buy something...anything. I can take my iPad along and may be update you from Panera.

Enjoy your lunch with friend.


----------



## Huggles

ndh, i'm so sorry to hear that hubby's potential job fell through :hugs:
i really hope he finds something soon.

Dew - re the injecting - i would recommend doing it whilst sitting (not standing/lying) as it's easier to grab a roll of skin/fat so would hurt less. Really hope the meds work for you xx


----------



## sarahincanada

thinking of you dew...hoping the appointment was ok :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I do want another child, but to get this pregnancy I had 2 miscarriages and year and years of trying....im not sure I can do that all over again, but we will see. Maybe for some strange reason that time would be easier. I really dont kow and never will if I dont try, right? 

NDH- im sorry about the hubby's job search and let down:( that stinks, but things work out, they always do so I am still hopeful for you guys and know you will be ok. 

Dew- Good luck at your US and im hoping no crazy surprises for you. When does DH come back? Interesting your injections are PM and Sarah's are AM. So many differences it makes you wonder if they are just clinical preferences or if they're truely factual! 

I saw Contagion last night and it made me super paranoid! I dont know whether I should have the family get flu shot this year, we dont usually, but im scared of getting something! Also, the movie kinda makes you wonder about WHO(world health organization) and CDC(center for disease control) and what they actually know about things and how they are treating situations.....kinda interesting to me. I used to want to work for CDC in pathology so love that stuff. OF COURSE the movie was about an outbreak that began in Minneapolis MN:) Just to make me more paranoid. Lol.


----------



## Huggles

NY - my mom had 3 miscarriages before me, and then 6 years later fell pg with my brother whilst on the pill! So there's always a chance next time would be easier for you :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Thank you ladies! :flower:

No crazy surprise as yet. Still waiting on blood test results - LH, FSH, E2. US was fine as they would expect on Day 3. I asked how many follicles they could see today. I was told tiny ones -3 on one side and 4 on the other. 

Sarah, earlier I didn't remember the dose properly, so CD3-5 150 IU, CD6-7 125 IU.

I am at Panera. Food is getting cold....will write more later. :hugs:


----------



## Dew

NY: DH will be back on Friday. We'll probably go see Contagion that night. We missed it last weekend as had guests stay over. We are both very excited to see this movie and we both love Matt Damon.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Thank you ladies! :flower:
> 
> No crazy surprise as yet. Still waiting on blood test results - LH, FSH, E2. US was fine as they would expect on Day 3. I asked how many follicles they could see today. I was told tiny ones -3 on one side and 4 on the other.
> 
> Sarah, earlier I didn't remember the dose properly, so CD3-5 150 IU, CD6-7 125 IU.
> 
> I am at Panera. Food is getting cold....will write more later. :hugs:

well Im glad there was no bad news...I was worried about you on your own!! so what does that mean...that you possibly have 7 basal follicles?? and when will they have the blood results back?

the dosage looks good, good luck with the injection tonight :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies... Sheryl my BP is normally around 120/80 so they start to worry when it varies from what's normal for me! 

Nikki... Oh my god i'd be fuming!! :hugs:

Dew... Good luck honey - hope it all goes well! 

Sarah my MIL is here for 2 weeks, I wouldn't be sad if she was leaving this Sat, but sadly I have her for another 10 days :( 

Natalie... Sweetie I really hope things work out for you guys, must be so disheartening! :hugs: xxx


----------



## sherylb

I have been forced to start nesting after fighting it off for a few weeks. DH said he refuses to put together the nursery furniture he built until after we have shampooed the carpets. He knew that would be a good motivation for me to get the house ready. I found out my bathroom sink is leaking when I was cleaning out under the sink cabinets but I also found 7 pairs of contacts that I can return $$$ so I am going to see if my eye doctor will let me get a new rx since I will get a refund on those. I only bought 12 pairs and I swear they were about $300.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- I do want another child, but to get this pregnancy I had 2 miscarriages and year and years of trying....im not sure I can do that all over again, but we will see. Maybe for some strange reason that time would be easier. I really dont kow and never will if I dont try, right?

yes I do wonder if its easier, my best friend who just told me she is pregnant with #2 originally had a miscarriage, then it took her a full year to get pregnant again with her daughter. but this 2nd try worked first or second time (she wasnt specific just said really fast). Her daugther was under 1 so perhaps you are reallt fertile for a year after??!

for me I think TTCing a 2nd would be easier as I already had one, where now I have nothing. But Im sure its just as hard, I will probably love being a mum and yearn for loads more!!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> well Im glad there was no bad news...I was worried about you on your own!! so what does that mean...that you possibly have 7 basal follicles?? and when will they have the blood results back?
> 
> the dosage looks good, good luck with the injection tonight :thumbup:

Thanks Sarah!

At least this cycle, I believe I have 7 basal antral follicles :wacko: I also got back my blood results.

FSH is elevated - ~13 :cry:
E2 is low (silent as they call it and expect it on day 3) - 25
LH is low (good) - 5.5

Elevated FSH may mean that I might require even higher dose of Follistim to stimulate my follicles but they won't increase the dose more than what is already prescribed in first cycle, based on my response, they might increase next time.

When I got back home and opened the prescription package, it didn't have PEN, called the clinic and they asked me to come pick it up from them. Sarah, is it possible for you to come online for few minutes around 8pm (your 9pm) just in case I have a question about injection or pen, thanks and if you cannot I'll understand.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> well Im glad there was no bad news...I was worried about you on your own!! so what does that mean...that you possibly have 7 basal follicles?? and when will they have the blood results back?
> 
> the dosage looks good, good luck with the injection tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> At least this cycle, I believe I have 7 basal antral follicles :wacko: I also got back my blood results.
> 
> FSH is elevated - ~13 :cry:
> E2 is low (silent as they call it and expect it to be on day 3) - 25
> LH is low (good) - 5.5
> 
> Elevated FSH may mean that I might require even higher dose of Follistim to stimulate my follicles but they won't increase the dose more than what is already prescribed in first cycle, based on my response, they might increase next time.
> 
> When I got back home and opened the prescription package, it didn't have PEN, called the clinic and they asked me to come pick it up from them. Sarah, is it possible for you to come online for few minutes around 8pm (your 9pm) just in case I have a question about injection or pen, thanks and if you cannot I'll understand.Click to expand...

hi! I will try to come online at 9pm yes! I wont stay on long as I try not to be in my office at that time otherwise I will be tempted to work!! so if you are ok please post to let me know not to stick around

is that considered bad for FSH then? doesnt seem too high to me, Ive seen worse on here.

looks like LL has faint lines, 5 days past transfer. makes me excited about IVF possibilty. although its not definite yet that I can afford it for november....last week I had to move $2000 of my money into my business account as it was short for payroll (spa is slow in the back to work/school weeks) so that worries me. But I have to have something to look forward to so I dont get depressed about spending $668 and only having one follicle.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> hi! I will try to come online at 9pm yes! I wont stay on long as I try not to be in my office at that time otherwise I will be tempted to work!! so if you are ok please post to let me know not to stick around
> 
> is that considered bad for FSH then? doesnt seem too high to me, Ive seen worse on here.
> 
> looks like LL has faint lines, 5 days past transfer. makes me excited about IVF possibilty. although its not definite yet that I can afford it for november....last week I had to move $2000 of my money into my business account as it was short for payroll (spa is slow in the back to work/school weeks) so that worries me. But I have to have something to look forward to so I dont get depressed about spending $668 and only having one follicle.

Thanks again Sarah! I will put the Pen-cartridge together at 5 mins to 8 and once that's done, injecting should take a minute so I should write to you at 8.

It's funny how we put all our faith in every IUI cycle including first while clinic is just experimenting and standardizing the drug dose for us. It's sad how IUI cycles get canceled many times either because the dose was too low or it was too high. I will start drinking plenty of water/lemonade to avoid OHSS or cyst formation. I am also asked to take baby aspirin every day.

Fortunately and to my surprise, I just had to pay $15 copay for follistim just like any other drug.


----------



## Dew

And yes congratulations to LL and keeping FXed it's a sticky bean. After genetic testing, chances are good for embryo survival and growth once it has implanted. I so hope this IUI works for you.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: 2 months back my FSH was 5.5 and today it is 13. Why can't these hormones stay stable at least for a year or 6 months!!??? I don't think it is too bad but it definitely is on the upper side. See the link below...

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> And yes congratulations to LL and keeping FXed it's a sticky bean. After genetic testing, chances are good for embryo survival and growth once it has implanted. I so hope this IUI works for you.

honestly Im not holding out much hope with the 1 follicle :nope: just trying to look at the bigger picture (the next few months). My IUI is probably Saturday so 2 weeks later the blood test will be Oct 1...my bday (so I will ask if its ok to go the Friday as I think we are going down to Niagara). Im sure it will be bfn and have to prepare for that so my bday is not ruined.

thats so weird your FSH changed that much in 2 months, i know mine was 5 one month and 3.5 another, its hard believe its that low when Im 39 and not getting pregnant. this whole TTC thing is such a mystery :shrug:


----------



## Dew

it's getting tougher every day and I am constantly losing hope. I tried to cheer myself up this morning and promised to keep a PMA but how is it possible when test results are against me...they are not even sure if 150 IU dose of Follistim will be able to stimulate my follicles. I am so tired right now, head is hurting too.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> it's getting tougher every day and I am constantly losing hope. I tried to cheer myself up this morning and promised to keep a PMA but how is it possible when test results are against me...they are not even sure if 150 IU dose of Follistim will be able to stimulate my follicles. I am so tired right now, head is hurting too.

Im not feeling very good....have nausea again and generally dont feel great. I dont know if its the gonal f or exhaustion or what. but dont worry it will happen to you, Im very sensitive in general....I even get sick in car rides (so forget boats, roller coasters etc) so doesnt surprise me.

Im hoping you will stimulate well, I have great test results and had 2 months of not stimulating well so you will probably be the opposite!


----------



## Dew

Sarah: compared to me, looking at your day 3 results, you are very fertile. It's crazy why you haven't gotten pregnant yet. Hopefully, progesterone in 2WW will help. I am definitely peri-menopausal...so sad :(


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Im not feeling very good....have nausea again and generally dont feel great. I dont know if its the gonal f or exhaustion or what. but dont worry it will happen to you, Im very sensitive in general....I even get sick in car rides (so forget boats, roller coasters etc) so doesnt surprise me.

Hey if you are not feeling well, you might want to sleep early. I think I should be OK with pen and follistim. Please don't wait for me, I can always find videos online if needed. Hope you feel better :hugs:

Will you be taking progesterone orally or per vagina?

Found this video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02eyCAM0vQ0


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im not feeling very good....have nausea again and generally dont feel great. I dont know if its the gonal f or exhaustion or what. but dont worry it will happen to you, Im very sensitive in general....I even get sick in car rides (so forget boats, roller coasters etc) so doesnt surprise me.
> 
> Hey if you are not feeling well, you might want to sleep early. I think I should be OK with pen and follistim. Please don't wait for me, I can always find videos online if needed. Hope you feel better :hugs:
> 
> Will you be taking progesterone orally or per vagina?
> 
> Found this video...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02eyCAM0vQ0Click to expand...

yes thats basically the same as my pen, although theres no cartridge to put in, it comes as is. the rest is the same. it looks horrible doing on the thigh and I wasnt told to rotate sites but dont do in exactly the same place every day. Its much easier to grab a roll on your stomach and do it there than the thigh (that looked horrible!) and I like to think the stomach is the nearest to the ovaries!

Im waiting for DH to come home as he went to his parents so I am around and will check back at 9pm

and I dont know about the progesterone, will let you know!


----------



## NDH

Dew what do they like to see FSH below? It seems to vary from place to place what's considered normal. It's disheartening that it's elevated so much more than last time:( The fact that they saw 7 follies is good news! Maybe D2 only counted the 4 bigger ones - they may have different standards of measurement? And how fantastic that you only had to pay $15 for the follistim! I hope it's successful in stimulating your follicles at the very least :hugs:

DH is booked in for the traffic controller training which starts in two weeks. It's only a two day course and costs $400, which is a lot less than we were expecting so that's good news. He really is interested in pursuing this as a career which I find encouraging as he's never expressed much interest or excitement in work before other than a means to pay the bills. We can tough it out for another two weeks, and with any luck (we're definitely due some) he could be working in early October. It still seems so far away, but I do see light at the end of the tunnel :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Dew what do they like to see FSH below? It seems to vary from place to place what's considered normal. It's disheartening that it's elevated so much more than last time:( The fact that they saw 7 follies is good news! Maybe D2 only counted the 4 bigger ones - they may have different standards of measurement? And how fantastic that you only had to pay $15 for the follistim! I hope it's successful in stimulating your follicles at the very least :hugs:
> 
> DH is booked in for the traffic controller training which starts in two weeks. It's only a two day course and costs $400, which is a lot less than we were expecting so that's good news. He really is interested in pursuing this as a career which I find encouraging as he's never expressed much interest or excitement in work before other than a means to pay the bills. We can tough it out for another two weeks, and with any luck (we're definitely due some) he could be working in early October. It still seems so far away, but I do see light at the end of the tunnel :thumbup:

my clinic said they look for under 10 for FSH.

thats great news! especially that he is enthusiastic about it, life is so much better when you like your job :thumbup: so there is actual work available from one of these contacts he has?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Fortunately and to my surprise, I just had to pay $15 copay for follistim just like any other drug.


thats amazing! so how much will this cycle cost you in total? I cant remember the price of the IUI but I think its covered. 

this one will be about $1100 for me, next cycle will probably be nearer $1600 when they increase my dosage.


----------



## Dew

All done...hopefully correctly, it hurt just a little...stingy pain and I do see a tiny red spot on tummy. Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Fortunately and to my surprise, I just had to pay $15 copay for follistim just like any other drug.
> 
> 
> thats amazing! so how much will this cycle cost you in total? I cant remember the price of the IUI but I think its covered.
> 
> this one will be about $1100 for me, next cycle will probably be nearer $1600 when they increase my dosage.Click to expand...

Sarah: 80% of IUI process (including everything done at clinic) is covered by insurance and for medication we pay $15 copay. When insurance has paid $8000 for us, they stop and from there on we pay all out of pocket.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> All done...hopefully correctly, it hurt just a little...stingy pain and I do see a tiny red spot on tummy. Thanks Sarah!

yay!
also I forgot to mention try and wait a little after wiping the alcohol rub on the skin...if the skin is wet it seems to sting more, but you might already know that!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Dew what do they like to see FSH below? It seems to vary from place to place what's considered normal. It's disheartening that it's elevated so much more than last time:( The fact that they saw 7 follies is good news! Maybe D2 only counted the 4 bigger ones - they may have different standards of measurement? And how fantastic that you only had to pay $15 for the follistim! I hope it's successful in stimulating your follicles at the very least :hugs:
> 
> DH is booked in for the traffic controller training which starts in two weeks. It's only a two day course and costs $400, which is a lot less than we were expecting so that's good news. He really is interested in pursuing this as a career which I find encouraging as he's never expressed much interest or excitement in work before other than a means to pay the bills. We can tough it out for another two weeks, and with any luck (we're definitely due some) he could be working in early October. It still seems so far away, but I do see light at the end of the tunnel :thumbup:
> 
> my clinic said they look for under 10 for FSH.
> 
> thats great news! especially that he is enthusiastic about it, life is so much better when you like your job :thumbup: so there is actual work available from one of these contacts he has?Click to expand...

Below 6 is excellent and anything above 10-12 predicts poor ovarian reserve. 

NDH, good luck for DH's new job adventure, hope he gets what he is already falling in love with :)


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> All done...hopefully correctly, it hurt just a little...stingy pain and I do see a tiny red spot on tummy. Thanks Sarah!
> 
> yay!
> also I forgot to mention try and wait a little after wiping the alcohol rub on the skin...if the skin is wet it seems to sting more, but you might already know that!Click to expand...

yes! and it continued to bleed for sometime, tiny bit, then I sat down and it seems to have stopped. Tomorrow it should be easier as I don't have to insert the cartridge. I think pharmacy made a mistake of not giving the pen filled with cartridge and gave me just the cartridge. Or may be nurse didn't place the order properly because inserting the cartridge was not told in the training. This video helped a lot.


----------



## NDH

Yay Dew - glad your first dose went well and you survived it! By the end of the cycle you'll wonder what the big deal was about injecting yourself I bet.

And yes there is currently lots of work for traffic controllers. He can't really go by what is currently available as no one will hold a job for him or anything, but Mark called around for him and said that the consensus is there is always work available, especially for those who are willing to work. If he's willing to travel out of the immediate area (up to two hours in either direction mostly) then he'll have no trouble. We'd have to get the car fixed before he could consider travelling for work, but it's a no brainer that we'd do it for a job.


----------



## NDH

Oh, and I haven't posted a bump picture in here yet - I'm 25 weeks today so I should share one in here :) I've had a small but growing bump since about 19 weeks, but this morning I noticed that it's really popped! So here you go.
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sherylb

You have a small frame like I do  I think my hubby's training starts earlier but it lasts longer so your hubby will probably be doing his job sooner.


----------



## Huggles

Great that your hubby is doing the traffic controller training NDH. Really hope he finds a job nice and quickly once he has that done.
Great bump pic!
Happy 25 weeks!

and happy 31 weeks to sheryl
and 30 weeks for me! :D

And I think flying and NY are moving up today as well, although i can never remember the exact number of weeks. I think it's 36 and 37? Or is it 35 and 36? I get so confused LoL Either way, happy new number of weeks!

Dew - really glad the first injection went ok :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: good luck for today's scan....sorry I forgot to ask you yesterday, if you tested for LH surge with OPK. Hope follicles and lining are looking better today.


----------



## Dew

NDH: this is the first time I am seeing your picture...bump looks cute on your petite frame. You look very young and pretty :) congrats on completing 25 weeks!


----------



## nypage1981

Good job Dew on your first injection! I am sorry your FSH raised so much in 2 months....was there any speculation on what happened in just such a short time or didn't they care to think about that? 

Sarah- how is everything going on your side? 

NDH and Sheryl- Hope your hubbies get working. Mine not working would devastate us as he is the bread winner.....and I still wish he won more bread as it is! But oh well, money doesn't come with us when we die, but our memories do so just enjoy life as you can with what you have. Precious gifts are coming, whether you have the perfect situation or not! 

Huggles- happy 30 weeks! 

Mummy- hope you are surviving;) 

I am on a day off work. Pretty happy abou thtat as I have NOT slep this week and its making me insane. I will try and relax today I dont feel like doing much. 

Dew- the movie itself may not have been the best acting or producing, but I found it interesting and at 35 weeks pregnant, with NO sleep the night before, it kept me awake until 1030 at the late movie- so had to be interesting to do that! Lol. Can't wait to hear what you thought of it. ....just be warned- if you think its scary or gory- its not one bit. Even the deaths are not gory or anything. So it was a tad different than I expected.


----------



## Dew

NY: hormone levels do change from cycle to cycle so we cannot always rely on one months data. Best judge would be my body's response to stimulation and there is no other way to know that than to keep taking drug and follow up with US and E2 tests. Hopefully weekend will go fast as my next US is on Monday, CD8.

I have been a scientist/researcher most of my adult life so have experience working with infectious diseases as well and DH is even more experienced so it will be interesting for us to see this movie. 2 of my friends are scientists in CDC so have heard about their practices too. It's good it isn't gory because I don't like gory.


----------



## nypage1981

The movie should be right up your alley then! It did get me thinking though....was slightly more paranoid at the hospital worknig yesterday!


----------



## sherylb

The new job he has should allow him to get about a $3 merit raise from testing his knowledge every 6 months after training is complete. He gets his first $3 raise after training is complete and that will help a lot. Kristin's hiccups are at the very bottom of my bump and feel like they are coming from my butt when my legs are pulled up. I wonder if she's gone head down. I will have to see if she headbutts me today as usual.


----------



## Dew

DH is coming early, he'll be back today, he felt bad that I had to be alone through everything yesterday. In that case, he can inject me tonight. :)

Sheryl: 31 weeks sound like a good time for baby to go in head down position, would be a good news for you!


----------



## nypage1981

Super Yay Dew! What a guy:) 

Mine has been head down every single ultrasound from 20 weeks! All 3 of them. He would be a very good baby if I were doing a natural deliver!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Oh, and I haven't posted a bump picture in here yet - I'm 25 weeks today so I should share one in here :) I've had a small but growing bump since about 19 weeks, but this morning I noticed that it's really popped! So here you go.

omg look how cute you are!!!! you are tiny with a perfect bump :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

dew yay so glad he will be home to be with you. as for injecting thats great too. I wouldnt want my hubby to do it as Id be scared he would do something wrong. but your hubby has experience so thats great :thumbup:

my lh was negative yesterday morning and this morning. I just got back from my ultrasound, so just 1 follicle 24mm, trigger tonight, IUI on Saturday :thumbup: my blood test is in 2 weeks....on my birthday. 

we didnt BD last night as I wasnt feeling great, so I think we are going to have a quicky now...thats just under 2 days before IUI. I really want some 'up there' and hopefully the count will be a little more than last times 5 million (that was after BDing the afternoon before and the freeze and thaw). Nurse said that was an excellent count so it will be interesting to see what it is when BDing today.

I dont think Im lucky enough to get a bfp on my birthday and not too enthused about having 1 follicle so Im going to forget about this cycle as much as possible so I dont ruin my bday. I will be coming on to see how you do Dew but not talking about myself much. I will update on my IUI on Saturday then thats it! last month was too much for me as I got excited when I was late with high temps so Im not tracking anything. Im going to ask if I can go for the blood test on the day before so its not on my birthday, and I will be away in a hotel on my birthday so wont be home for the results...that way I dont get bad news on my bday. And in that time my period will probably come anyway.

my FS was the person actually doing the ultrasound today, I was like Oh I havent seen you in here before! I did say too bad I only have one follicle and she said yes its hard to dose the first one and we want to be cautious as its harder to pull back if we overstimulate. she said if theres a next cycle she would up the dose, and good luck I hope you get pregnant (which was nice as the others dont say that). I did mention how nauseous Ive been feeling and she said that was weird as its the extra estrogen that usually makes people feel nauseous and seeing as I only have one follicle it wouldnt be high. So she said next month we could switch to a different product of the same thing. then I said I have a meeting with you in 2 weeks anyway, see you then! Im looking forward to that.

Dew not long till monday, it will go quick, my first half of the cycle flew by!


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Best-est of luck!! as luck is all that can help us now :) 

I totally understand you not wanting to talk about yourself during 2WW...we can discuss other things like I have been looking at videos of cupcake decoration for last 2 hours. I have some buttercream frosting in fridge so will try making some decorations on a wax paper. I am not an expert but love baking and recently started decorating cakes and cupcakes for my friends and their kids. I am still learning so it's kind of exciting :)


----------



## sarahincanada

thats so cute! I am so not domestic is not even funny. My hubby is more than me, thankfully! I didn warn him when we met that I was looking for a house husband and that I am a business woman.

I think baking would be more fun that cooking though :thumbup:

what kinds of foods do all of you eat for dinners? we tend to rely on pasta dishes a lot, and chicken. Im alreadys interested in what others eat at home!


----------



## nypage1981

We eat simple stuff as we are usually rushing to soccer! Plus, with Ella, we have to kind of dumb up some things a little...our pastas are usually broccoli chicken alfredo or spaghetti. She loves lasagna also. We do chicken quite a bit. No matter what we eat its always some protein and plenty of veggies and salad. Im proud Ive got a 7 year old who is forced to sit with us and eat veggies and salads and stuff. She loves ribs and steak also! I do wish we made some more interesting things but neither of us are really good at that.....or have time....


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew I forgot to mention this: at the clinic theres posters for different trials they do (I was in one for celiac disease and infertility but tested negative so didnt continue) and one caught my eye: vitamin D deficiency and implantation problems. On my last blood test with my GP she said I was vitamin D deficient and to take a supplement. This was after taking prenatals for 6 months so if theres any Vitamin D in those its not enough. So anyway Im going to get some Vitamin D...I did buy some drops but keep forgetting to take them so getting some pills to take with my multivitamin as I remember that every night.

the study is for people doing IVF, I guess they will monitor those with vitamin D deficiency and their success rate. heres some reading if you are interested:

Infertility is a common and psychologically devastating problem for 20% of Canadian couples. Approximately, 20% of infertile couples are diagnosed with unexplained infertility and left without an explanation for their inability to have a baby. Pathological uterine receptivity and embryo implantation are hypothesized mechanisms underlying sub-fertility in these couples. Embryo implantation requires a complicated sequence of events involving the differentiation of endometrial cells to attain uterine receptivity and the synchronized interaction between maternal and embryonic tissues. Vitamin D has been hypothesized to play a role in this poorly understood process. Vitamin D is a known regulator of signal transduction pathways involved in embryo implantation and its receptors are involved in calcium-regulation in various reproductive tissues including, the ovary, uterus, and placenta. In Canada, the prevalence of Vitamin D insufficiency is approximately 34-50%. The goal of the proposed study is to determine the prevalence of vitamin D insufficiency in an infertile population and whether this prevalence is higher than in average Canadian reproductive age women. More importantly, we will investigate whether vitamin D insufficiency in our infertile population translates to impaired implantation and reduced clinical pregnancy rates. Insight into vitamin D's role in reproduction is essential not only to provide scientific understanding of the mechanism underlying embryo implantation, but also because vitamin D supplementation could provide an easy and safe means of treating infertility.


----------



## NDH

That sounds like a really interesting study Sarah. I wouldn't be surprised in the least if there is a link between vitamin D deficiency and infertility. It affects so many other things. Our family used to go to tanning salon (just 3mins) in the winter to battle the affects of seasonal affect disorder from lack of sunshine and therefore vitamin D and it did help but certainly not as much as real sunshine. I hated not getting outside in the daylight in winter :(

Anyway, if you do move on to IVF that would he a really interesting study to participate in. 

Dew, I would love to learn how to decorate cakes and cupcakes - it sounds like a fun (and tasty!) creative outlet.


----------



## sarahincanada

it was months ago my doctor mentioned the deficiancy, so when I saw the poster I was like hmmmmmmm. that and the progesterone might help!


----------



## flyingduster

*whew* just read through about 6 pages of posts! lol!!!

Dew; I can't remember everything that is happening for you cos it is all going over my head a bit, but good on you doing that first injection by yourself, and yay on DH coming home to help you for the rest!!! :hugs: and wishing you so much baby dust that it all works well for you and you get a lovely BFP without needing to worry about further months of fertility issues....

And Sarah; same to you hun! Only one follicle, but it only takes one! I really hope you can get a BFP for your birthday, though I can understand erring on the side of caution cos it's soooooo hard to be disappointed! Much better to be surprised than disappointed! :dust: to you BOTH!!


Love the pic NDH; it's popping out!!! :happydance:


Can't remember what else is going on, there was so much to read! lol. But :hugs: and love to all, and I hope everyone is going well!!!


I'm 36 weeks today, so next week I'm classed as full term... !!! It's friday here, so I've got a few dogs to do tomorrow and then that's the last saturday I have to work until November! woohoo! And after next week I'm cutting down on how much I'm doing at work overall as well, though I'll still be going in there full time, I will just be able to sit on my ass a lot more! lol!! Well, knowing me I'll be cleaning or something, but it's the fact I'll be *able* to sit on my ass whenever I want to that will help; ie not pushing to get everyone sorted and to run the whole place alone! I intend to be going in to work every day until I simply can't any more (either cos I go into labour or I'm just *that* uncomfy) but hopefully by then I'll have been able to get the place running ok so it can keep going while I'm gone! 

What is really cool is that where I work, our wee parlour is in a small block of shops; on one side of us is a vet clinic, on the other side is a hairdressers, and on the other side of the hairdressers is a shop that has been closed up and 'empty' for a good 10 years. There is a guy who rents the empty shop, but he just stores stuff in there so it's really just a wasted place. Annnnyway, my midwife is part of a small group (4 of them) who work together, and they have managed to convince the landlord to evict this other guy and give THEM the empty shop to set up as their new wee clinic! So all week now there has been work going on there emptying it out (wow, it's full of JUNK too! And so MUCH!!!) and the midwives will be in there to clean and re-decorate it all soon. It's all coming almost too late for me, but now that I'm having weekly visits with the midwife hopefully I'll be able to get a few in the new clinic before I pop! It's always a mission to sort out an appointment because I work full time so don't have *time* to go out and see anyone during work hours, but being 2 doors along from work means I can just go there any time between clients!! :D

Anyway, all is well really, I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow and then, like I said, I'm on to weekly appointments from here on out. Bub is good at hiccuping into my cervix a LOT though so I'm pretty certain it's still head down, as I doubt it has enough room to move now anyway! lol. I have a baby shower on sunday that my boss is throwing me so that'll be nice; I'll be sure to get some photos this time to share!!! :)


----------



## Huggles

Yay for the midwives opening the clinic so close flying! Pity it wasn't a bit sooner, but hopefully you'll get one or two of your weekly apps there.
So crazy to think that this time next week you'll be full term already!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

flying congrats, you have made it so far and its gone so quickly (for me!!)
thats funny that a clinic is going to be near you....perfect for child # 2, 3, 4, 5....:haha:
hope the shower is fun and look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Sarah, dew, flying, mummy, ndh, huggles, sheryl !! Hope youre all doing well, just wanted to pop by and say hello. xx

im so knackered most of the time, gemma finished her first whole bottle feed today so thats major improvement... hoping she carries on this way and we get to take her home soon. xx

thinking about all of you xxx youre all close to your due dates and milestones.. xx

sarah, i hope your treatments are going well and dew, i hope things are working our for you, big :hugs: to all of you xx will update more when i get some free time


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Hi Sarah, dew, flying, mummy, ndh, huggles, sheryl !! Hope youre all doing well, just wanted to pop by and say hello. xx
> 
> im so knackered most of the time, gemma finished her first whole bottle feed today so thats major improvement... hoping she carries on this way and we get to take her home soon. xx
> 
> thinking about all of you xxx youre all close to your due dates and milestones.. xx
> 
> sarah, i hope your treatments are going well and dew, i hope things are working our for you, big :hugs: to all of you xx will update more when i get some free time

lovely to hear from you Preethi, I think of you often! I cant wait till you get to take Gemma home, and good for her finishing a whole bottle! take care and keep in touch :kiss::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

its annoying how not knowing when you will get pregnant can really ruin your plans for travel etc. I always go home for xmas, and Im not sure if I can this year incase I get pregnant and am in first trimester (hubby wouldnt want me to fly 8 hours in first tri). especially if I pay $12,000 for IVF in November I dont want to risk it. If I dont go home I would want to pay for my family to come over after xmas, but Im not sure if they would be able to get time off and cant ask them to book it as I would come home if not pregnant!!

also its hubbys 30th birthday in December and I was looking into cruises for around that time....theres some great deals on caribbean cruises and if I was preggers we could drive down. but I cant really book any of this as everything is up in the air (wont have the money till end of november anyway).

but its exciting to think about a trip in december :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Today and tomorrow we are going to shampoo the carpets at our home.  The only thing I didn't plan for is that it's supposed to rain every day Monday thru Friday next week and then DH's friends will be here next Sunday during my shower for their guy party. DH's dad is coming over at 1 today to move the first phase of furniture and then DH will shampoo the living room, hall and 1/2 the nursery today. Tomorrow we will have the media room (where we live during the day every day), the other 1/2 of the nursery, the guest bedroom and the master bedroom. It will be a big project but DH is aware of my limitations and doesn't expect me to do much. 

SIL had a fertility appointment with my doctor this morning. I am waiting to hear how it went. 

We actually got some surprise rain this morning which is very reassuring. Whenever good things have happened to us lately it's been when God provided rain for us. It's a reminder to me that if I am faithful he will take care of us. Faith and my husband are the only things that have kept me going for the past 7 months of struggling financially.


----------



## Huggles

Glad you got some rain sheryl, and glad your sil has gone to see your dr for a fertility app. Good luck with the shampooing of all the carpets!


----------



## Dew

Flying: Congrats on completing 36 weeks today :thumbup: and yay! for last day at work on Saturday. Wow! you are so close to seeing your baby :happydance: Have fun at baby shower!

Preethi: Great to hear from you again :flower: Glad Gemma has learned to use bottle, you must be getting excited about taking her back home with you :thumbup:

Sheryl: is that $3 raise or 3% raise? Hope carpet dries out nice and easy after shampoo. Try not to put physical stress on body while house is being cleaned and rearranged :thumbup:

Sarah: Vitamin D has recently gained star status due to its significance in lots of physiological processes. I was not aware of its role in implantation. I have never been checked for Vit D deficiency either. my prenatals have 100% daily dose and I also drink a big mug of organic milk every morning (another 25-30%). On and off I have been taking calcium-vit d tabs but might call my clinic and ask for a test. thanks for sharing the info! Are you doing OPK today?

NDH: I usually watch videos on youtube for cupcake frosting and read blogs on cake and cupcake decoration. When I make something next time, I'll post a picture here. Today, I'll be baking banana bread...nothing fancy about it but I love how the house smells after baking :)

NY: how are you liking cold temps? I watched Contagion last night with DH. I am already paranoid and a bit of an OCD...washing my hands all the time...and I also found myself covering my face when someone was coughing in the movie (as in - on the screen :) I wouldn't want to watch this movie when pregnant and won't recommend it to any other pregnant lady :) Sorry you were not warned and I understand why it disturbed you so much. Hope you are over it by now :hugs:

Huggles: hope you are doing well and enjoying the weekend :hugs:

Take care you all...gotta go for lunch now :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

The merit raises are $3 more or less per hour (he gets one after he completes training and then can take verbal tests every 6 months for an additional raise/new title) and then there is a 3% annual cost of living increase. I still need to clean up our bedroom but it's my last room and we aren't shampooing it until tomorrow so I have plenty of time. I think all I will be doing while he is shampooing is filling a bucket with clean water in the sink. He knows that this is too much for me and I am taking it very easy.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> The merit raises are $3 more or less per hour (he gets one after he completes training and then can take verbal tests every 6 months for an additional raise/new title) and then there is a 3% annual cost of living increase. I still need to clean up our bedroom but it's my last room and we aren't shampooing it until tomorrow so I have plenty of time. I think all I will be doing while he is shampooing is filling a bucket with clean water in the sink. He knows that this is too much for me and I am taking it very easy.

Thanks for explaining. $3 per hour makes sense and surely will be helpful. 

We have never tried it but heard that one can _rent_ some specialty wet/dry vacuum cleaners. Did you do something like that? 

Googled and found this as an example...

https://www.homedepotrents.com/diyTools/carpet_cleaner.asp


----------



## sarahincanada

dew no more opk's as the trigger shot will make it positive anyway! so last one was yesterday morning which was negative. theres a chance my surge could have started last night but the trigger may override that anyway.

so we BD'd yesterday around noon, so thats just under 2 days for sperm sample....will be interesting to see tomorrow what his count is. he goes for 8am then Im back for 11am. I was glad to get some sperm 'up there' incase I ovulated today. But even if I ovulate today the egg should stick around and be there for tomorrows IUI (which is why its timed 36 hours after the trigger). After tomorrow I can forget about all this nonsense for a while :haha:

I have the movie 'last night' with keira knightly and eva mendes to watch tonight..its about relationships and tempation, we'll see if its any good!


----------



## sherylb

We are renting a Bissell Big Green from Lowes. There is a $25 rental fee but I got a $10 coupon from their site so it will cost us $15 plus the cost of the solution and we will have the machine for 24 hours.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dew no more opk's as the trigger shot will make it positive anyway! so last one was yesterday morning which was negative. theres a chance my surge could have started last night but the trigger may override that anyway.
> 
> so we BD'd yesterday around noon, so thats just under 2 days for sperm sample....will be interesting to see tomorrow what his count is. he goes for 8am then Im back for 11am. I was glad to get some sperm 'up there' incase I ovulated today. But even if I ovulate today the egg should stick around and be there for tomorrows IUI (which is why its timed 36 hours after the trigger). After tomorrow I can forget about all this nonsense for a while :haha:
> 
> I have the movie 'last night' with keira knightly and eva mendes to watch tonight..its about relationships and tempation, we'll see if its any good!

Yeah just one more day then you can relax. I know how tormenting this whole thing is. I shed tears so many times in one day, I hate it. I may have only 2 OPK sticks left and not ordering more because I want the clinic to do their best and take care of me. Do you know how you plan to take prometrium-progesterone, orally or through vagina? FS said if I am too sleepy then take through vagina otherwise mouth.

I like Keira Knightly but haven't seen that movie. hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> We are renting a Bissell Big Green from Lowes. There is a $25 rental fee but I got a $10 coupon from their site so it will cost us $15 plus the cost of the solution and we will have the machine for 24 hours.

That's awesome. I also look for deals and coupons :winkwink:


----------



## flyingduster

Hi Preethi!!! We are missing you, but it's so lovely to hear how well Gemma is doing! Sleep when you can and I can't wait to hear when you get to take her home!!! xxx


Sarah, I know exactly how you feel about the planning thing!!! I was planning on doing my masters grooming exam this year; one that I need to start planning for a year in advance for! I was leaving it and leaving it, not wanting to commit or to back out cos while we were TTC, I knew it could take ages to GET preg, but still had some hope it wouldn't; ya know? I figured if I was only in early pregnancy I could probably still do it, but then if I got preg at the start of the year I couldn't really. Turns out the month that I was starting to really worry about making a proper decision is the month I got preg...! I basically HAD to decide by Feb because of a workshop we had to confirm for that was happening in March. I got my BFP on the 5th Feb... lol. Sooooo, I hope that for you, you simply get a BFP this month so you can finally plan your christmas properly!!! FX!


I'm going to get another bump photo this morning and see if it's any different to a couple of weeks ago. Apparently baby is utterly piling the fat on now, so growing and growing and growing; and basically nothing else! So I want to see if my bump is any bigger... it's so hard to tell when looking down on top of it! LOL


----------



## flyingduster

new avatar of my current bump this morning; 36+1. Here is the larger version:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3210-1.jpg


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dew no more opk's as the trigger shot will make it positive anyway! so last one was yesterday morning which was negative. theres a chance my surge could have started last night but the trigger may override that anyway.
> 
> so we BD'd yesterday around noon, so thats just under 2 days for sperm sample....will be interesting to see tomorrow what his count is. he goes for 8am then Im back for 11am. I was glad to get some sperm 'up there' incase I ovulated today. But even if I ovulate today the egg should stick around and be there for tomorrows IUI (which is why its timed 36 hours after the trigger). After tomorrow I can forget about all this nonsense for a while :haha:
> 
> I have the movie 'last night' with keira knightly and eva mendes to watch tonight..its about relationships and tempation, we'll see if its any good!
> 
> Yeah just one more day then you can relax. I know how tormenting this whole thing is. I shed tears so many times in one day, I hate it. I may have only 2 OPK sticks left and not ordering more because I want the clinic to do their best and take care of me. Do you know how you plan to take prometrium-progesterone, orally or through vagina? FS said if I am too sleepy then take through vagina otherwise mouth.
> 
> I like Keira Knightly but haven't seen that movie. hope you enjoy it!Click to expand...

I got my prometrim and they are the vaginal suppositories, I just need to get directions tomorrow after my IUI.

as for the ov tests...you may need some for the time when you are waiting for ov but I just buy them from the clinic @ $10 each. I only needed one this cycle. Im assuming your clinic would do the same....theres that small window when they are waiting for the follies to mature but want to track your natural LH surge so my clinic has me do the tests and phone in the results. I cant wait to see how you respond, so monday is what CD? did hubby do injection last night or is it tonight?

I spoke to my sister over email, they probably couldnt come at christmas if I cant go home. So I dont know what to do now :growlmad: my mum is 72 and so we dont have that many xmas's left and I LOVE christmas at home. I spent one christmas here with hubbies family and didnt like it at all, it was so weird. Really I should just wait till January to start the IVF but I have this November thing stuck in my head....as its sooner plus I love the idea of a August bday so my family can come over for parties. But perhaps thats silly, it might not work anyway but I just feel I have the best chance so why not time it how Id like. 

Im going to ask my FS when I see her soon about flying in the first trimester, but I really dont think I would risk it after paying $12,000 and finally getting a bfp. If I got pregnant this month I would be just over 3 months at Xmas which would be perfect, but really it never happens when you want it (the bday bfp just seems so far fetched to me). I suppose my BFP will override the being here at xmas thing.

sorry for droning on, I dont want this getting pregnant thing to change my life but at the same time I want to minimize all risks. its really hard living so far away from all my family.


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> new avatar of my current bump this morning; 36+1. Here is the larger version:
> https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3210-1.jpg

amazing!!!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Dew

wow! that's a big beautiful bump Flying :)


----------



## sherylb

Beautiful flying!

This shampooing is taking forever. He's still on the first room but its the biggest in the house and the other areas for tonight are small at least. I'm going to have to go get another $30 bottle of solution in the morning. On the up side it requires no help so he's doing it all and I am in the bedroom trapped until morning with snack foods and ice water.


----------



## Huggles

awesome bump flying!


----------



## flyingduster

lol, so I went and got a different pic and made THAT my avatar... bigger pic:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3217.jpg

and a full body shot (don't think I've done one yet...!)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3233.jpg

I'm still down by 2kg (4.4lb) since my pre-preg weight. Had a good midwife appointment; baby's heartbeat is good and it's still sitting head-down like it should be! It confirmed what I'd thought though; it's still switching which side it lays on, as for the scan it had it's back way over on my left side, but today it was laying over to the right for the midwife! I was pretty sure it's still swapping sides, so that just confirmed it really. Actually, I'm pretty sure it's BACK to my left side again right now! lol! I don't care if it wriggles like that, as long as it stays head-down then I'm happy; it'll spin into the right direction during labour most likely if it doesn't settle to facing the right way before then. lol.


----------



## Huggles

that's a beautiful top flying! And so great about your weight.
Glad bubs is still head down.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I got my prometrim and they are the vaginal suppositories, I just need to get directions tomorrow after my IUI.
> 
> as for the ov tests...you may need some for the time when you are waiting for ov but I just buy them from the clinic @ $10 each. I only needed one this cycle. Im assuming your clinic would do the same....theres that small window when they are waiting for the follies to mature but want to track your natural LH surge so my clinic has me do the tests and phone in the results. I cant wait to see how you respond, so monday is what CD? did hubby do injection last night or is it tonight?
> 
> I spoke to my sister over email, they probably couldnt come at christmas if I cant go home. So I dont know what to do now :growlmad: my mum is 72 and so we dont have that many xmas's left and I LOVE christmas at home. I spent one christmas here with hubbies family and didnt like it at all, it was so weird. Really I should just wait till January to start the IVF but I have this November thing stuck in my head....as its sooner plus I love the idea of a August bday so my family can come over for parties. But perhaps thats silly, it might not work anyway but I just feel I have the best chance so why not time it how Id like.
> 
> Im going to ask my FS when I see her soon about flying in the first trimester, but I really dont think I would risk it after paying $12,000 and finally getting a bfp. If I got pregnant this month I would be just over 3 months at Xmas which would be perfect, but really it never happens when you want it (the bday bfp just seems so far fetched to me). I suppose my BFP will override the being here at xmas thing.
> 
> sorry for droning on, I dont want this getting pregnant thing to change my life but at the same time I want to minimize all risks. its really hard living so far away from all my family.

Sarah: Thinking of you and praying IUI goes well today :thumbup:

Premetrium I have are oval tablets that can be taken either orally or vaginally, so is yours a vaginal cream?

Monday will be CD8 for me. DH did not give me injection that day. He wanted to see how I was doing it. He felt I was going almost 90 degree and suggested for sub-Q I have to be at 45 deg angle so I did that on 3rd day. Now, I have 3 tiny red dots on my tummy :) 

Unless there is any observable complication in pregnancy, I don't think 7 hour flight would be a problem in first trimester...as long as you are not too sick with nausea. I hope BFP comes very soon to you. We had plans of going to Hawaii in Fall but I am not even thinking about it now. I need to be happy to have fun which I am not. Also, would want to save that money for my treatment. 

It has been a while that I met my family so I know how hard it is to be away from loved ones. :hugs:

Will be waiting for an update from you...take care! :flower:


----------



## Dew

Flying that top compliments your lovely complexion :)


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls! 

Dew and Sarah- another girl on a thread im on is doing IVF and her doc put her on Vit D a few cycles ago to prep for it...guess there is some hype over it, maybe you guys should just begin taking it? 

Dew- I am actually liking the cold weather enough, but kinda in trouble with clothing because I didn't buy any maternity clothes for fall time.....and now dont really want to spend lots of money on them, but NOTHING will fit over my bump to keep me warm. So its kind of a pain. Especially to soccer games which are freezing! I can't believe how cold it got already. We were going to go to the Apple Orchard today but its too chilly I think....Glad you got to go to the movie! 

Sarah- hope you figure out the christmas travel issue....no good advice on that one. you just have to think which is more important- traveling home for xmas or to be pregnant....since having both isnt an option for you. How come if you dont do november IVF you wouldn't start in december? Is it just that month is too busy? 

Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!
I just wanted to pop on and quickly update: Had my IUI, my usual nurse wasnt there so had a different one....shes really really nice but it was way more uncomfortable than normal and I said 'ow' twice (the last 2 times I couldnt feel much other than a warm then crampy feeling). she said her technique is slower as she likes to put it into the best place whatever that means. we had 12.5 million sperm, 92% motility, 90% morphology....thats after 2 days abstaining so very happy with that (plus we BD'd thursday morning so that sperm is hopefully up there too).. so its out of my hands now! now time to forget about TTCing for a couple of weeks....


----------



## nypage1981

Lol so this nurse knows of "the best place, huh!". Well good for her to have it all figured out. Hope this means something lucky for you this cycle:) Thats more sperm than last time right? I think i recall 5 mill? Fingers crossed now and lets start hoping for the TTC fairy to get busy!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!
> I just wanted to pop on and quickly update: Had my IUI, my usual nurse wasnt there so had a different one....shes really really nice but it was way more uncomfortable than normal and I said 'ow' twice (the last 2 times I couldnt feel much other than a warm then crampy feeling). she said her technique is slower as she likes to put it into the best place whatever that means. we had 12.5 million sperm, 92% motility, 90% morphology....thats after 2 days abstaining so very happy with that (plus we BD'd thursday morning so that sperm is hopefully up there too).. so its out of my hands now! now time to forget about TTCing for a couple of weeks....

That sounds good Sarah! I hope nurse put the spermies close to fallopian tube :) Don't disappear on us in 2WW as I said before we can talk about totally unrelated things. 

Do they perform an US before IUI?

Do you find extra liquid in follistim cartridge?


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Dew and Sarah- another girl on a thread im on is doing IVF and her doc put her on Vit D a few cycles ago to prep for it...guess there is some hype over it, maybe you guys should just begin taking it?
> 
> Dew- I am actually liking the cold weather enough, but kinda in trouble with clothing because I didn't buy any maternity clothes for fall time.....and now dont really want to spend lots of money on them, but NOTHING will fit over my bump to keep me warm. So its kind of a pain. Especially to soccer games which are freezing! I can't believe how cold it got already. We were going to go to the Apple Orchard today but its too chilly I think....Glad you got to go to the movie!

I again started my calcium-vitD (Citracal) tabs so making sure I am not vitamin d deficient :)

Oh! I don't like cold at all. Monday is supposed to be warm so I want to make the most of it by being outside...will trim all the plants in yard and prepare them for winter. We also went for another movie - Drive. Now, this movie is gory!!!


----------



## Dew

Sheryl: How did carpet cleaning go?


----------



## sherylb

Hahaha. Our kitchen and laundry room are full of furniture. There is painting plastic taped down in the hall to keep the cats from getting ideas about peeing there again. We just put the 2 beds back in place and nothing else. 

I can not wait for my shower next Sunday.

Went to dinner with dh and sil. While we were gone my cat climbed on the stacked mattresses and are through a bag of treats, got a toy ball off the pool table and got the pet brush off dhs laptop tray.


----------



## flyingduster

Ooohhhhh, good luck Sarah! No no more chatting TTC for you, keep yourself busy, but do pop in here when you can to say hi! I will be thinking of you and sending a ton of babydust your way that it all works out this time!!!! :hugs: :dust:


My baby shower was lovely! I got to sit about and be delivered food (omg, crayfish parcels. YUM!) and pressies by people, and had a lovely afternoon catching up with some people I haven't seen in ages. And yes, I forgot to get any pics during the party at all, but I did spread out the stash to get a pic of at least!
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3244.jpg
note the lemon jelly and prunes in the potty.... lmao!!! Some all-in-one type clothes, some bibs, a couple of photo frames (I've been eyeing up one of those ones where you put in a photo each month for the first year, but hadn't gotten around to getting one yet; just as well I didn't!) some exquisite knitted booties, a few gorgeous books, another throw/blanket, some nappies and wipes and stuff, a wee money box and a sippy cup thing. Now to sort all THAT out and then go out and get whatever else I need to fill the gaps!!! :D


----------



## Huggles

good luck for this month sarah :dust:

sheryl - your cat sounds so funny!

Flying - looks like you got some lovely stuff! I really like that first year photo frame!


----------



## flyingduster

Another step closer; I went and bought a waterproof mattress protector today and put it on the bed, along with cheap sheets I don't mind ruined if my waters do break in the middle of the night...! Every day is bringing it all so much closer now.


----------



## Huggles

LoL flying, hubby just said to me this morning that I should put a towel on the bed under my sheet and another on the couch where i always lie, just in case! (never mind that i'm only 30 weeks :haha: )


----------



## NDH

Sounds good Sarah! I echo Dew's request that you not disappear entirely during the next two weeks. We promise to be good and not bring it up at all.

Flying, glad you had such a lovely time at your shower :) And it certainly won't hurt to be prepared. If you weren't you could be sure your water would break in bed and your mattress would be ruined. But of course now that you're ready for that it won't :p

Sheryl, glad the carpets are done. My hubby used to be a carpet cleaner and it's hard work! He was in the best shape of his life when he was doing it full time.

Well I'm now making colostrum lol - had a very nearly embarrassing leak yesterday, but fortunately was wearing something that hid it well - I didn't even notice myself until I got undressed for bed and had a huge wet spot on my bra! lol. DH thinks it's hysterical.
Had a lovely afternoon at the beach (which we took an hour long really muddy, bumpy 4 wheel drive track to get to!) with my parents and friends of the family. It was a lovely hot day (unexpectedly hot for this time of year - felt more like January which will sound odd to most of you :haha:) but I spent the day worried about leaks as I'm not prepared yet! :haha: Oh and a very exhausting but lovely women's conference with my mom all weekend. So I'm very very tired after a busy weekend and not much sleep - and being in the heat all day today.


----------



## sarahincanada

flying: nice stash!!!! :thumbup: wow I cant believe how the weeks are flying by and you will have a baby soon :cloud9: any feelings regarding if its a boy or girl?

dew: they dont do an ultrasound before the IUI no....wish they did as they would know if Ive ovulated or not. but its probably wasted time for them as what does that tell them and people would start to panic. they dont do anything in the LP either, other places do progesterone tests, will yours?
I purchased vitamin d and taking 2 tablets with my regular pre natals :thumbup:
you asked about the prometrium....they look like little white balls, not sure if you can take orally? I find theres no info on the package about that at all, but I was told to take 2 every night, placing them in the vagina as high up as possible, starting today.
good luck at your scan tomorrow, hope you have some good follies growing [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

ny: you had asked why I wouldnt do IVF in December...I suppose I have it in my head to try in November as Id love an August birthdate, and if it didnt work I wouldnt do anything in December so I can go home for Xmas. Having IVF in December I wouldnt know the results when flying home. Im going to ask my FS about flying....hubby said to me well whats more important xmas at home or a healthy baby :dohh: I suppose if I got my BFP Id be so happy nothing else would matter including being miserable with hubbies family at xmas!!

ndh: wow didnt realize you had to think about that so early....are you going to wear a special bra incase it happens again! Im so jealous you are having warm weather and looking forward to summer!!

afm doing accounting today :growlmad: but at least it will keep me busy. its so weird to think that inside me right now either the sperm and egg got together or nothing is happening. the company who comes out with a product that can tell you on 1dpo if the egg has disintegrated or not will make millions.


----------



## Dew

Thanks Sarah! I have no idea what to expect tomorrow at the scan, considering my increased FSH and low AMH levels, I can't be too hopeful :( 

Sheryl: Take it slow and house will be back in shape soon. Must feel good to have fresh clean carpet :thumbup:

Flying: that's a lovely collection of presies, glad you had fun at baby shower :hugs:

NDH: I didn't know colostrum is produced before baby is born...are you gonna ask your doc about it or is it normal?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Thanks Sarah! I have no idea what to expect tomorrow at the scan, considering my increased FSH and low AMH levels, I can't be too hopeful :(

you are on double the dose I was on, so hoping for a couple of good follies....thats not impossible is it? or do they think you will only produce 1 because of the counts of everything? Ive not research how people react to fertility medications with high fsh, low amh etc. If you had 7 follicles on the baseline scan isnt there a chance a couple of them will produce an egg? keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I have no idea what to expect tomorrow at the scan, considering my increased FSH and low AMH levels, I can't be too hopeful :(
> 
> you are on double the dose I was on, so hoping for a couple of good follies....thats not impossible is it? or do they think you will only produce 1 because of the counts of everything? Ive not research how people react to fertility medications with high fsh, low amh etc. If you had 7 follicles on the baseline scan isnt there a chance a couple of them will produce an egg? keeping everything crossed xxxClick to expand...

I know what you mean but I don't think mathematics of follicle stimulation follow that simple rule :) What I am thinking is that every cycle I knew I ovulated naturally so FSH injections if not helpful should at least not impede that.


----------



## sherylb

Esh, talk about BFing reminded me of something I made myself NOT comment about this week after it was said. I go to this moms group on Thursdays at lunch every week (at least until Kristin is here). There's a lady that has at least 3 maybe 4 kids. Her youngest just started walking within the past month and she has a 4 year old chubby daughter who the state program doctor recently told her is overweight at her checkup. Anyway, she was telling us that her 4 year old still asks to be BF. How terrible! I kind of think she still occasionally lets her or she would have stopped asking ages ago.


----------



## flyingduster

I've been leaking colostrum randomly for ages now; usually at night though thankfully!!! But yes, it's a bit annoying, as I don't want to wear a bra & breast pads at night yet if I don't need to, and as it's only randomly (I can go a week with nothing, then have three nights in a row of leakage!) I've been able to get away with it so far, but I think I'm gonna have to start wearing a bra & pads more cos I've had the odd time they've leaked during the day now too... Thankfully I work with wet dogs all day though so any wet marks on my top are usually just from dogs! LOL! I've been putting some nipple cream on every day lately too, supposedly it helps condition them for breast feeding, I don't really know but I got given two tubes of it at the first baby shower so figure I might as well use it! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Cute stuff flying! I love getting presents for baby! I got asked by my sister yesterday if I left anything on my registry because we go shopping for ourselves so often...so kinda running out of anything for her to buy me! 

'No leaky boobies here. Guess I hope they're just saving it otherwise it may mean im not going to be able to BF? 

Eww to breast feeding a 4 year old. That seems wrong to me. They should be potty trained and in preschool at that age...learning to ride a bike and stuff. Thats just kinda weird. At least I think so. 

Ive reached a hormonal breaking point and it had my daughter even in tears because i was crazy. I felt so horrible and like it couldn't be stopped:( My poor daughter, I just feel terrible for making her feel sad too. Afterwards she laughed about it and made fun of me for being a little kuu-kuu nuts for a bit there, but I can't get over that she felt sad and cried because I was being mean. GRRRRR. All I can do is apologize, explain I was wrong, and move on I suppose....

Dew- is your hubs able to come with tomorrow to your scan? I hope its nothing that will put your hopes down again. You have been so realistic in all of this, but I'd like to hear something for your situation that gives you hope and makes you feel good for once! 

Dew Sarah- I cant recall which of yours was oral but Is your progesterone peach balls to take orally? Thats what I was on for the beginning of this pregnancy. They always tasted and felt weird going down. I never had the suppository one but heard to wear a pad to bed because it can come back out in a sticky, icky kinda way. Lots of pregnant ladies had to do that too on forums that I read. 

Im glad you both started some vit D. One other thing the other girl on IVF was put on with that was a baby aspirin....idk, maybe ask the FS what they think of that too??? Just trying to get you guys as successful as possible! 

I wonder if I should put something waterproof on my bed....seems like I dis-clude myself from all the preparations of someone who is having a natural birth, but if I went early, I suppose my waters could also break all over! Some nights i've been up with such horrible cramps I coulda sworn I was starting labor....:shrug:...I wasn't...just getting read I guess!


----------



## NDH

Sheryl I used to babysit a girl who was bf til she was 4 as well! Seems icky to me as well, but in some cultures it's totally normal :shrug: I'd like to bf for at least a year but think I'd have a hard time of it once they start talking and asking for it with words lol.

As far as I know, colostrum production early has no bearing on whether or not you'll be able to bf. And it seems normal to both produce it early or not :shrug: just one of those things I guess that has no rhyme or reason. I did a search on the forum and its amazing how many people actually complain about being X weeks and not leaking yet! (usually less than 25). Really, people will complain about anything but whyever someone would actually WANT leaky boobs is beyond me :rofl:


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I'm content being able to get a little out by myself. I'd rather not leak as long as I know it's there. 

And I think a 2 year old still BFing is really already too much. Had this lady not had a younger child BFing I hope her production would have ceased.


----------



## NDH

Back from my GTT. As I was told it wasn't fasting and that I could eat I debated for a long time if I should eat or not (if it's not a fasting one surely the results they're looking for would count on someone having eaten). I ended up deciding on wholemeal toast, just with butter, and a fried egg for protein. The pathologist asked if I'd eaten breakfast and seemed pleased when I told her what I'd had. So fingers crossed. It wasn't bad though - the drink tasted like Sprite and had even been refrigerated. I had 10 mins to drink it but I was thirsty and ended up guzzling it lol. I can't normally drink a can of pop but had no trouble finishing it. :shrug:

The clinic was chaos though - their whole computer system went down over the weekend and the poor receptionists we're flooded with phone calls as usual for a Monday morning and couldn't do anything but write down their name and number and promise to call back as soon as the computers were working again. The clinic is under renovations and they think one of the workers accidentally caused it.


----------



## Dew

NY: I am on baby aspirin as recommended by FS. Yes, DH is coming with me tomorrow morning for US. Then in the afternoon he is flying to Wisconsin.


----------



## flyingduster

yup NY, the leaky boobs thing means NOTHING about your ability to BF or whatever. It's one of those things that it varies from one women to another, and even then can vary from one pregnancy to another! I know some women who have a wonderful pregnancy, and then second time around everything is horrible; leaking boobs is just one of thsoe things that may, or may not, happen to you!!! It also doesn't mean if your boobs ARE leaking that you'll run out either! Someone on another thread was worried cos the colostrum is so important for bubs that she was going to run out of it by the time baby was born, but nope, our bodies will continue to produce small amounts of colostrum until the birth, and even then it'll keep producing it (in *tiny* amounts. I'm talking a few mls at once, if even that much) for a few days until the real milk supply kicks in properly. :)

And as for something waterproof on the bed, it's up to you I guess. It's likely you won't go into labour before your CS though, and remember that you can go into labour without your waters breaking anyway so I don't know if you want to go to the hassle of something waterproof or not! For me though I figure I'm spending a fair bit of time in bed now (tend to have to have a nap when I get home or something now too!) and intend to have a natural labour & birth, so might as well spend the $30 for a protector rather than the $$$ for a new mattress!!! LOL!


As for BF-ing until later ages, it really only seems icky cos it's not "normal" in our culture. But if you do the research there is actually NO rhyme or reason why on earth we don't BF for much much longer, except for the social stigma thing. There are a lot of articles and studies done on all the benefits of extended BFing. I doubt *I* will BF for an extended time frame, but I certainly don't think it's icky or weird having read so much info on WHY it's so good for everyone, including mum!


----------



## Huggles

re the colostrum - your body can start producing it from about 12 weeks already. Some people start actively leaking from around 17 weeks, others around 30 weeks, others don't leak at all.
Last time, I didn't have any leaking, but after Jarrod was born my boobs did try and fill up, even though I didn't have a baby to bf. They finally realised about 4-5 days later that the milk wasn't needed and the stopped producing - but what i'm trying to say is that the actual birth process is what kicks off milk production. Leakage is just a random thing that might or might not happen, and doesn't mean you will/won't be able to bf.

I've recently (this week - 30 weeks) started noticing 2-3 drops of colostrum per breast each day. But it doesn't really leak as such. I just notice that something feels weird, then I squeeze my nipple lightly and 2-3 drops come out. But it only happens once a day. It is kind of reassuring for me as my boobs have not shown any indication of doing anythign up until now. They are no bigger than before pg, they don't hurt, they don't do anything. So for me I find it reassuring getting those 2-3 drops. But i know that the real production only starts after teh birth.

Also, don't freak out if your breasts are not suddenly full of milk immediately (or even 2 days) after birth. Baby only needs about 1 teaspoon of colostrum per day for the first 3 days or so. The actual milk only comes in on day 3 or 4. At birth their tummies are only the size of a marble! a few days later their tummies increase to the size of a goen marble (the big marbles), and by about 2 weeks (i think it was) it increases to the size of a golf ball (i think that's what i read). Found that fascinating.


----------



## Huggles

This is an interesting article re bf.

This one explains the size of the baby's stomach. Here is a more detailed one about stomach size.


----------



## NDH

It's amazing how quickly their stomachs grow! And a good thing too cause can you imagine if they continued to need to be fed as constantly as they do the first couple of days?


----------



## sarahincanada

all this talk of older children BFing makes me think about a comedy sketch in England. Warning...its quite rude!!! its about an adult who still breastfeeds, he calls it 'bitty'

https://youtu.be/AOfI48IWESo


----------



## nypage1981

I tried to watch it and I think OH turned off the volume on my computer and it wont come back on for some reason! Lol. I will have to watch it off a different computer later. 

I am having a rough time being reall really crampy lately. Hope its nothing.....i mean, obviously not labor or anything as its been about 5 nights now...but this morning it hurts more than other times. Probably this giant making his head comfy down lower or something. Reminds me of the dreaded AF.....NEVER want her again! Lol.


----------



## Huggles

Maybe call the dr/mw and mention it to them ny? Maybe you're getting a bit of IBS or something? Or a UTI? Can't hurt to just call and mention it.


----------



## Dew

Hope you all are doing well. Huggles, thanks for sharing colostrum info. Now I know one new thing :)

I went for my CD8 US this morning. My lining is 6.2 c ('C' here means all three layers of lining are developing). On right, I have one 15/12 (averaging 13.5?) follicle, another 12/11 and 2-3 around 9 on left. Basically, I have a chance of 1 follicle maturing. I have to continue with 125 IU Follistim today and tomorrow then go for US again on Wednesday, nurse said we can expect IUI on Friday. They are also testing for blood E2 levels today.


----------



## Dew

NY: I agree with Huggles, doesn't harm in calling the doc, hope you feel better soon and it is nothing to worry about. Take care :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Not sure what all the follicle measurements mean, but glad to hear your lining is looking good and that at least one follicle will mature. Good luck with the u/s on wed and the IUI on friday :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- why only chance of one maturing? That confused me. Is this positive news, or not so much? 

Think i'll just wait until wed I have a doc appointment so as long as I don't develop something else, i'll just assume im having normal pains. I have asked around now and many women are experiencing these cramps as well so its all par for the course I suppose. I took a tylenol and got a decaf Turtle Mocha and feeling much better:)


----------



## Huggles

ok, if you have an app on wed then it's probably ok to wait. Just be sure to mention it at the app, just in case.

Glad you're feeling better now though.


----------



## Dew

Nurse said lining should be about 8 and follicles should be 16-18mm for IUI. She asked me to continue stimulation as follicles are still growing and lining is also expected to grow along. 

I say one follicle will mature is based on what I have read on the forum. Even for Sarah, follicle which was around 12 didn't go further while the other one continued to grow to a size of 24. I guess we'll just have to wait and see how it goes.

I am glad there was no bad news and so far progress is satisfactory. We only need one GOOD follicle so even though more number of follicles will make me more happy but I am satisfied with one as well. I, anyways, am not so much in favor of twins :)

Thanks for showing interest in my scan results, Huggles and NY :hugs: NY, I am glad you are already feeling better.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks ladies:) Feeling even better after retail therapy. hehe. I probably should have held back a tad, but it was fun. 

Dew- So there IS a possibility of 2 maturing, but you are going off of what is common, right? Is DH coming again with you for IUI on friday? I hope this works, it is always nice to try something new.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Hope you all are doing well. Huggles, thanks for sharing colostrum info. Now I know one new thing :)
> 
> I went for my CD8 US this morning. My lining is 6.2 c ('C' here means all three layers of lining are developing). On right, I have one 15/12 (averaging 13.5?) follicle, another 12/11 and 2-3 around 9 on left. Basically, I have a chance of 1 follicle maturing. I have to continue with 125 IU Follistim today and tomorrow then go for US again on Wednesday, nurse said we can expect IUI on Friday. They are also testing for blood E2 levels today.

hi! im only given one measurement so not sure what the 15/12 is....is that width and depth do you think? only one time did the technician say '24 by 23'. the one thats 12 could easily grow, will be interesting to see. for 2 months Ive had a 2nd that didnt grow, but Im on much less medication. looking forward to wednesdays results! friday would be CD12 so thats quite early...so our cycles are getting closer together as I would only be a week into my 2WW by friday :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Dew, sounds like you're responding well to the folistim! Hopefully the 12pm one catches up - with a week to go it very well might on your higher dose - but you're right that it's best not to expect it to and to only assume you'll have one ripe one on trigger day.

Friday is not long and then you'll be waiting on the results of your first iui :dance:

Ny, sorry for the pains you've been having - I hope your doctor is able to help on Wednesday.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> hi! im only given one measurement so not sure what the 15/12 is....is that width and depth do you think? only one time did the technician say '24 by 23'. the one thats 12 could easily grow, will be interesting to see. for 2 months Ive had a 2nd that didnt grow, but Im on much less medication. looking forward to wednesdays results! friday would be CD12 so thats quite early...so our cycles are getting closer together as I would only be a week into my 2WW by friday :thumbup:

Sarah, this time nurse didn't have any assistant, so she asked DH to take notes for her. I would think that 15/12 is like length and width (or two different lengths)...not too sure. Wow how did it happen that we are only a week apart because I normally ovulate on 11th day. I think my last cycle was normal (not long) and yours was a bit delayed so we caught up that way.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew- So there IS a possibility of 2 maturing, but you are going off of what is common, right? Is DH coming again with you for IUI on friday? I hope this works, it is always nice to try something new.

If DH is not traveling then I am sure he'll accompany me to all my appointments unless I really force him not to :)


----------



## Dew

Sarah, did you experience more CM with follistim?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, did you experience more CM with follistim?

didnt notice anything more, clomid did make me seem a little dry where this month I was good. ive had 2 nights of the prometrium and nothing oozes out so far :thumbup: I read on the leaflet its taken into the vagina when someone needs a higher dose.

your cycles are quite a lot shorter than mine so every month we would have been getting closer, then last month I was a few days late. if we were the same length we would keep the same where my ovulation = your end of cycle but our lengths are quite different. so in about 6 months we will have the same cycle! but hopefully we wont be having any cycles then :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

NO cycles in 6 months! We want big, growing bellies by then! 

And I will have an almost 6 month old...and no baby bump:( Already sad about that...how pathetic! But im really sad that i've only got 3 more weeks with this little guy in there. I will miss it so much. 

Although, I do think he is outgrowing his space, as his kicks and punches are more spread out and painful!


----------



## sarahincanada

3 weeks!!!!!!!!!! 
wow :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
I cant believe its almost the end of october already
at the same time this 2WW is going slow lol


----------



## nypage1981

End of september, dont rush it! Lol


----------



## Huggles

wow ny! 3 weeks is nothing!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> End of september, dont rush it! Lol

LOL 

I would love to scream...NO six months!!! but I didn't expect this year to go the way it did...so anything or nothing can happen :shrug: However I do wish that Sarah and me get pregnant very very very soon like yesterday :thumbup:

NY: this is how my prometrium tabs look like...
https://i51.tinypic.com/sx0p6t.jpg

Hope everyone else is doing great! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> didnt notice anything more, clomid did make me seem a little dry where this month I was good. ive had 2 nights of the prometrium and nothing oozes out so far :thumbup: I read on the leaflet its taken into the vagina when someone needs a higher dose.
> 
> your cycles are quite a lot shorter than mine so every month we would have been getting closer, then last month I was a few days late. if we were the same length we would keep the same where my ovulation = your end of cycle but our lengths are quite different. so in about 6 months we will have the same cycle! but hopefully we wont be having any cycles then :thumbup:

I liked 2 week difference in our cycles, that way when one was depressed (due to AF), the other was excited and in good spirits to cheer things up :) Hope you break this routine and get a BFP this cycle :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

I know 3 weeks will fly by and im feeling unprepared for the next step! Its really surreal, I cannot believe this...

Dew- mine were different prometrium pills.Weird!


----------



## sherylb

I had the little round pink balls.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> didnt notice anything more, clomid did make me seem a little dry where this month I was good. ive had 2 nights of the prometrium and nothing oozes out so far :thumbup: I read on the leaflet its taken into the vagina when someone needs a higher dose.
> 
> your cycles are quite a lot shorter than mine so every month we would have been getting closer, then last month I was a few days late. if we were the same length we would keep the same where my ovulation = your end of cycle but our lengths are quite different. so in about 6 months we will have the same cycle! but hopefully we wont be having any cycles then :thumbup:
> 
> I liked 2 week difference in our cycles, that way when one was depressed (due to AF), the other was excited and in good spirits to cheer things up :) Hope you break this routine and get a BFP this cycle :flower:Click to expand...

I hope one of us gets a bfp soon, I know yours would cheer me up and get me optimistic again. even in the over 35 folder theres not many bfps from the regulars, apart from LL who had IVF so thats great news and makes me hopeful it works.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I hope one of us gets a bfp soon, I know yours would cheer me up and get me optimistic again. even in the over 35 folder theres not many bfps from the regulars, apart from LL who had IVF so thats great news and makes me hopeful it works.

Sarah, I see you as my immediate future so you getting pregnant will give me loads of hope :flower:

Recently, two women in Assisted Conception forum got their BFPs (Caphybear w/ IUI and Touch of Sky w/ IVF) but you are right so many more over there are getting BFNs after repeated IUI or IVF efforts :nope:

So has LL got her official BFP? done Beta?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I hope one of us gets a bfp soon, I know yours would cheer me up and get me optimistic again. even in the over 35 folder theres not many bfps from the regulars, apart from LL who had IVF so thats great news and makes me hopeful it works.
> 
> Sarah, I see you as my immediate future so you getting pregnant will give me loads of hope :flower:
> 
> Recently, two women in Assisted Conception forum got their BFPs (Caphybear w/ IUI and Touch of Sky w/ IVF) but you are right so many more over there are getting BFNs after repeated IUI or IVF efforts :nope:
> 
> So has LL got her official BFP? done Beta?Click to expand...

yes beta was yesterday! yay glad Touch the sky got a bfp! I dont know the other person so will go take a look.
a girl in the over 35 folder just posted about her MC, I will be so worried when I finally get my bfp and dont know what I would do after all this time if something happened. however at least I would have been pregnant, as right now I dont even know if that can even happen.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> yes beta was yesterday! yay glad Touch the sky got a bfp! I dont know the other person so will go take a look.
> a girl in the over 35 folder just posted about her MC, I will be so worried when I finally get my bfp and dont know what I would do after all this time if something happened. however at least I would have been pregnant, as right now I dont even know if that can even happen.

Sarah: MC is a very unfortunate thing to experience, I pray you never miscarry and get your sticky BFP soon.


----------



## flyingduster

ok, I was feeling slightly whale-like last night, and when I was getting changed for bed, I stopped to look in the mirror again... and yup, had to take a photo! I then decided that looking at the photo it didn't look nearly as impressive as it did in person, and I wasn't going to post it. But then I compared it directly to the bare-belly photo I got *exactly* 2 weeks ago.... and well... it's GROWING! like, hugely...! eep!
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/2weeks.jpg
me thinks it's not gonna be a small baby.... lol!


----------



## Huggles

That definitely is a big growth spurt in just 2 weeks flying! Amazing how fast they grow towards the end!


----------



## NDH

Wow what a lot of change in just two weeks! The last few weeks I really think you could take a daily picture and notice a difference. If not always in size than for sure in shape.


----------



## flyingduster

I posted the side-by-side pic on facebook too, and now I'm getting comments on how similar it was to all these others who popped out 9lb+ babies... eep! I was 9lb 10oz though and all my siblings were big too, so it looks like I might be growing a big 'un!


----------



## NDH

People really know the best things to say to a practically full term mom-to-be don't they? :rofl:


----------



## zaole

good luck!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> People really know the best things to say to a practically full term mom-to-be don't they? :rofl:

:rofl:

I used to work full time in my 20's and I once said to someone 'oh wow your bump is huge' but I meant it as a compliment, like what a gorgeous big bump what a miracle etc, but later I heard her complaining that 'someone called me huge today' :blush:

flying your bump is gorgeous, huge and gorgeous!!! he must be finalizing everything and getting ready to come meet mummy (hmmmmm guess Im feeling its a boy!)


----------



## sarahincanada

dew you are probably at your ultrasound....hoping that 2 follicles grew for you. wow its gone so quickly :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Quick update on my scan today: One follicle 17.5, one 11.5, two 12 so one good follicle and 8.2 C lining. They are doing B/W for E2 and LH, I am asked to trigger tonight but if LH is high then take Ganirelix Acetate injection to prevent premature ovulation. We are scheduled for IUI on Friday at 10:15am.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Quick update on my scan today: One follicle 17.5, one 11.5, two 12 so one good follicle and 8.2 C lining. They are doing B/W for E2 and LH, I am asked to trigger tonight but if LH is high then take Ganirelix Acetate injection to prevent premature ovulation. We are scheduled for IUI on Friday at 10:15am.

awww too bad a 2nd didnt grow, but wouldnt it be great if we both got pregnant with 1 follicle!!! did they say they would up your dosage next month if there is another cycle of course? Im hoping IUI is just what you needed, me being on my 3rd Im thinking I need a little more.
at my clinic if theres a natural LH surge they do the IUI the next day so interesting that you would take something to prevent.
looking forward to friday....when are you going to abstain from?


----------



## nypage1981

How many follicles is average? I never know if this is good news or not!


----------



## Huggles

ny - as far as i know, the more mature follicles there are the more chance of one getting fertilized. So if there's only one mature one, there's only a chance for 1 to get fertilized. But if there's 2 or 3 then you have 2 or 3 chances, but it also means you could land up with all of them fertilizing and therefore twins/triplets. For that reason I think they cancel the whole cycle if you have more than 4 or 5 mature follicles, as they don't want that many getting fertilized at the same time.


----------



## nypage1981

Unless you are octomom's doctor!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> How many follicles is average? I never know if this is good news or not!

well you usually pop out one per month naturally, so with medication you want to pop out at least 2. I spent $668 on medications this month only to have 1 follicle, but perhaps the medication will help it be a good one. My nurse said that nothing actually makes the eggs better ( a lot of people on here say injectables help the eggs) but it may boost the overall success, who knows.

I would like to have 3-4 follicles per month as at my age the chances of them all being good eggs is very slim. So the more I have the more likely one of them is a good one. So far when on medications including this month I have popped out 9 eggs. but perhaps only 1 in 10 of my eggs is good so thats why my bfp is taking its time!!


----------



## nypage1981

Ok, so if you didn't do IUI, you'd have popped out the one that you are paying lots of money for? ...Thats frustrating!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Unless you are octomom's doctor!

she had 8 embryos put in after ivf, I think the doctor lost his license after. its crazy, especially when she had 6 kids already.

kate gosselin did IUI though, I think she had 6 follicles and all 6 took :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

NY I love your new avatar photo, you look so cute!!


urghh Im so stressed about money. Ive mentioned before we have a spa, and september is a slow month. a couple of weeks ago I had to move over $2,000 of our money but then last week I managed to give it back to myself. now it looks like I will have to do that again to cover payroll this week, plus they have told me they are running out of some products so thats a $700 order. My other business where I do graphics people send me cheques and sometimes they say its in the mail and I dont get until a month later so its really difficult to budget. I think I can scrape together the money for IVF in november if everyone pays me on time, but Im worried about things being too tight or needing $ for the spa (usually november is busy, but its a bit random so I cant count on that). Grrrr

Things will be much better in January as I get paid a larger amount of money for a big project then, perhaps I should go back to the original plan of starting IVF then. 

If I could just get pregnant this month things would be much easier, but I just dont think I'll be that lucky :cry:


----------



## nypage1981

I hope you are that lucky because money stinks and unfortunately, it sounds like Jan would be a better option for you if this isnt your cycle:( But really you should wait just long enough for you to know whether or not this is worth worrying about. If you stress too much, the magic that could be happening in your body may stop or falter! We need peace and serenity inside there right now so your one follicle can be doing it's job! 

My pic is 36 weeks. I think I look like its a very big bump, but doctor measured it today and it is not measuring any larger than 2 weeks ago, which only measured 33....so im hoping its just how he is laying and that he is not behind. Doc was not concerned so then why should i be? Can't believe with that huge thing i'd measure behind though, must get smaller as I lay down flat! LOL


----------



## Huggles

i think your bump looks fab ny!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I hope you are that lucky because money stinks and unfortunately, it sounds like Jan would be a better option for you if this isnt your cycle:( But really you should wait just long enough for you to know whether or not this is worth worrying about. If you stress too much, the magic that could be happening in your body may stop or falter! We need peace and serenity inside there right now so your one follicle can be doing it's job!

very true. Its just that the thought of IVF is the only thing thats keeping me going, as Im almost at the point of giving up. I think turning 39 in 10 days isnt helping either :cry: but whats a couple of months in the grand scheme of things, no point doing IVF in november if Im stressed about the $ the whole month! And doing injectables with IUI a few more times might increase the chances of not needing IVF. Arrgghhh I keep flip flopping back and forth every week....but I am a Libran...always weighing up the options.


----------



## Dew

Oh God! Got a call from nurse half hour back that my LH is slightly elevated and she wants me to take GA injection ASAP, I hadn't picked that one up yet from pharmacy so rushed there (5 mins drive) and just took it. In the night I have to take Ovidrel and then IUI still on Friday at 10:15am. So, LH pattern is similar to my natural cycle where I see a beginning of surge on CD10 and then peak/smiley on CD11. E2 on CD8 was 306, CD10 is 700, LH today is 10. We BDed last night.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Oh God! Got a call from nurse half hour back that my LH is slightly elevated and she wants me to take GA injection ASAP, I hadn't picked that one up yet from pharmacy so rushed there (5 mins drive) and just took it. In the night I have to take Ovidrel and then IUI still on Friday at 10:15am. So, LH pattern is similar to my natural cycle where I see a beginning of surge on CD10 and then peak/smiley on CD11. E2 on CD8 was 306, CD10 is 700, LH today is 10. We BDed last night.

omg! interesting how you need to take the GA and then hours later the Ovidrel. I wonder how the Ovidrel works....is it a timed release and thats why they know we will probably ovulate 36 hours later. 
well glad you Bd'd last night. I wonder what your sperm count will be, it was good on the SA wasnt it?
my E2 was 800 but dont remember the exact day but I think the day I took the trigger.


----------



## sarahincanada

NY also another reason I didnt want to wait till january is because of the bad winters here....we have to leave 2 hours for driving as it is, so forget it in the winter! but I suppose I could get a hotel the weeks I need to be there (might as well just add it to the cost!!). Hubby will only need to come down the 1 day for sperm sample.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> omg! interesting how you need to take the GA and then hours later the Ovidrel. I wonder how the Ovidrel works....is it a timed release and thats why they know we will probably ovulate 36 hours later.
> well glad you Bd'd last night. I wonder what your sperm count will be, it was good on the SA wasnt it?
> my E2 was 800 but dont remember the exact day but I think the day I took the trigger.

DH's sperm count in last SA was 150 million motile sperms (calculated as per his total volume, total sperm count and motility percentage) and by Friday 7:00am his sperms will have more than 48 hours to renew so should be good.

I am also confused how GA and ovidrel are gonna work together.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: sorry you are having such hard time putting together finances for IVF :( I can only pray that you get your BFP with an IUI cycle. May be up the dose next time and expect more mature follicles. It would be better to not stress about these things during 2WW. I wish I could bake you a cake for your birthday :)


----------



## sarahincanada

thats great dew, FX he has a great pw count

are you excited about your IUI, or nervous? blah? I feel very blah at the mo. Its too bad we cant get excited about the thought of pregnancy. A BFP just seems so far fetched to me.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I had the little round pink balls.

like M&Ms?? I think those are 100mg and mine are 200mg.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: sorry you are having such hard time putting together finances for IVF :( I can only pray that you get your BFP with an IUI cycle. May be up the dose next time and expect more mature follicles. It would be better to not stress about these things during 2WW. I wish I could bake you a cake for your birthday :)

haha thank you! bake one with me in mind and eat it yourself!!
its horrible that my beta is on my bday, Im going to do it the night before and not get the result till the day after my bday (but I told my husband he could check the messages and the miracle its positive he can tell me on my bday)

are they having you do betas 14 days after? I need to know the results by day 15 though to know if I have to fill another prescription of the prometrium or not.

i think your LP is shorter though, many people have a period arrive before the beta date. but the clinics still want you to take a beta as you can bleed and be pregnant.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> thats great dew, FX he has a great pw count
> 
> are you excited about your IUI, or nervous? blah? I feel very blah at the mo. Its too bad we cant get excited about the thought of pregnancy. A BFP just seems so far fetched to me.

I was fine until this morning but now I feel blah too. I was telling DH that IUI success rate could be low because 1) not taking injections properly and 2) not timing ovulation and insemination properly.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> haha thank you! bake one with me in mind and eat it yourself!!
> its horrible that my beta is on my bday, Im going to do it the night before and not get the result till the day after my bday (but I told my husband he could check the messages and the miracle its positive he can tell me on my bday)
> 
> are they having you do betas 14 days after? I need to know the results by day 15 though to know if I have to fill another prescription of the prometrium or not.
> 
> i think your LP is shorter though, many people have a period arrive before the beta date. but the clinics still want you to take a beta as you can bleed and be pregnant.

I am already getting too fat so can't eat on your behalf :) 

I do not yet know about betas in my clinic. My LP is long actually...14-15 days, my Follicular phase is small 11-12 days so I get my periods on 26th or 27th day.
I would say don't do HPT day before b'day, let DH do his part.


----------



## Dew

NY: you look really pretty in avatar pic...too cute :)


----------



## Dew

Sarah: next time you go, you can ask clinic to provide you photocopies of your scan and B/W results, just to keep in file for your record. They printed one out for me this morning. And I still always insist on knowing the values when they say B/W came back normal and there is no change in plan.


----------



## flyingduster

I had my next midwife appointment today (lol, only 5 days after my last one cos we couldn't do one week! lol) and all is still well, though there was possibly some protein in my urine so I've sent a culture away to double check that. Bub is still head down, but it's also still floating around up high too (I already figured that though, cos it was right up under my ribs earlier today!) It's when it settles it's head right down into my pelvis that we're closer to popping, but at the same time many bubs don't 'engage' into the pelvis until labour and many will engage for weeks before birth too! When it does engage it lightens the pressure up in the ribs (and the shortness of breath that comes with little lung space!) but instead it puts pressure down low so it REALLY gets that whole 'pregnancy waddle' going on! lol. So I'm not sure if I want it to engage yet or not, cos while I'd love to be able to breath properly again I'm not sure I want to have to waddle even more than I already do! lol!! But anyway, all is fine and normal and we have another appointment for in 10 days. Have managed to wrangle a sunday appointment so hubby can come too and we'll get a tour of the maternity ward while we're there, so hubby can know where to take me when I'm in labour!!! lol.

22 days until EDD now... I hope I go early rather than late though!!!!


----------



## Huggles

Glad to hear everything's still good flying. Hopefully the urine culture comes back clear.

Not sure what time it is for you at the moment, but I know that later today for me will be tomorrow for you and I might forget then, so in anticipation...
Happy 37 weeks and FULL TERM!!!!!


----------



## sherylb

My class last night had 8 couples. Only 2 girls coming of the whole bunch. :(

I have my 32 week checkup today. One more at 34 and then I will be going every week at 36.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- if DH checks on your bday, and if you know he doesn't give you any news, wont you know it was negative then? Maybe he shouldn't check at all! It will still drive you crazy. 

Dew- the peach balls for prometrium are totally round and not like m&ms really. I cant recall, but I believe they were 100mg...because I remember they had me up them when bleeding started more and I was taking 2 a day.....so think I was taking 200 mg. I believe they were a life saver LITERALLY. They saved my Bean and I would definitely take them again in the future if I began early spotting. I hope it works for you and maybe its all you need to make the BFP a sticky one! Will you continue with them if you get BFP?


----------



## nypage1981

Flying- happy 37 weeks! 

My doc yesterday said my baby is on his way down....so his head is lower in my pelvis. Im still super short breathed thoguh I think he is just kinda all over since I have a super short torso area. Hope he stays for a couple more weeks for my c section date!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- if DH checks on your bday, and if you know he doesn't give you any news, wont you know it was negative then? Maybe he shouldn't check at all! It will still drive you crazy.
> 
> Dew- the peach balls for prometrium are totally round and not like m&ms really. I cant recall, but I believe they were 100mg...because I remember they had me up them when bleeding started more and I was taking 2 a day.....so think I was taking 200 mg. I believe they were a life saver LITERALLY. They saved my Bean and I would definitely take them again in the future if I began early spotting. I hope it works for you and maybe its all you need to make the BFP a sticky one! Will you continue with them if you get BFP?

About Sarah: Even I thought the same, it is actually difficult either ways, sorry for the bad timing Sarah. I wish there was a thinking switch that she could turn off for one day to celebrate her birthday.

NY: I might be taking 2 200mg pills everyday, I will know for sure once they discuss it with me after IUI.


----------



## sarahincanada

update from preethi :cloud9:

"Gemma is doing very fine .. She's weighing 1.91kg now, and though that's small, its exceeded their discharge criteria, she is sucking off the bottle and will be rooming in with me today! We will mostly be home by sunday morning!"

isnt that wonderful :cloud9:

NY yes if he doesnt say anything I will know, although a part of me will wonder if he remembered plus its more of a gentle let down than hearing a NO from the nurse! I have it in my mind that my period is coming, as I dont want a bfn to ruin my bday. Its no different than every other month so I'll just expect it.

I was told if I get pregnant I will be continuing the prometrium.

one more day till your IUI dew! FX for a great count and a painless procedure for you.

Im having lots of ovary cramps :growlmad: Im thinking its the prometrium? the leaflet has a long list of side effects so I think it really messes with things. I just hope I dont get another cyst.


----------



## Dew

Flying and NY: you both are so close to your EDDs, I am so happy that everything is going well for all of you :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> About Sarah: Even I thought the same, it is actually difficult either ways, sorry for the bad timing Sarah. I wish there was a thinking switch that she could turn off for one day to celebrate her birthday.

if we go do something like niagara or buffalo shopping I will definitely forget things and enjoy my bday! well as much as I can enjoy turning 39!! I just think that the small chance of a bfp wouldnt it be an amazing bday present, thats why I want hubby to check. Im so used to bfn's and after last months breakdown Im much happier not temping or checking my LP. Im also ready for my LP to be a bit longer from the meds or prometrium.


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl - that's crazy that there are so many expecting boys in your class!
Good luck at your checkup today!

NY - I *think* I was told at our antenatal class that baby can "drop" up to 4 weeks before labour starts. So hopefully he waits until your section date before going any further!

Good news about babyhopes and gemma.


----------



## Dew

Lovely update from Preethi :flower: It must feel great to finally have Gemma sleep in the same room with her :happydance: Very soon she'll be at home with her loving parents! :kiss:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> if we go do something like niagara or buffalo shopping I will definitely forget things and enjoy my bday! well as much as I can enjoy turning 39!! I just think that the small chance of a bfp wouldnt it be an amazing bday present, thats why I want hubby to check. Im so used to bfn's and after last months breakdown Im much happier not temping or checking my LP. Im also ready for my LP to be a bit longer from the meds or prometrium.

We can't send a birthday gift to you but we can surely pray from here that you get what you wish for on your birthday :flower:

Out of all injections and medications, progesterone/prometrium is the one to show more side-effects. I just hope it doesn't prolong LP for either of us. 

AFM I called the nurse this morning to ask if they can do some tests to see if I ovulated already so IUI can be performed today (I had some cramping on both sides 1-2 hours after taking ovidrel shot last night). She said I should be fine doing IUI tomorrow. I am glad I don't have to take any more injections for this cycle, my tummy now has about 9 tiny red dots (some bigger than others) and 2 bruises.


----------



## nypage1981

Huggles- yep they can drop quite early...and i've heard feels really big and heavy between the legs! Lol. So far im not too uncomfortable, so mine must just be hanging out in the middle. 

Sarah- now I suppose I do agree with you to have DH check on your bday. Either way, you will find fun and enjoy the day I think. DH will get your mind off things! Plus, as you say, its not like you are totally expecting BFP anyways, and not to be negative, but if you dont expect it, then its not going to be that hard. Just think of how pretty the fall colors are going to be october 1st if you go to niagra or Buffalo! That would be soooooo pretty! I love fall. Goin apple picking this weekend to Buffalo....Buffalo, MN that is! Hahaha. 

Dew- you best be channeling your calm today for tomorrow's IUI! Our bodies need no stress for this stuff to happen. I can't read far enough back without erasing my post, when is your beta going to be? Must be around the time my c section will be! I hope its before then so I dont miss it.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> if we go do something like niagara or buffalo shopping I will definitely forget things and enjoy my bday! well as much as I can enjoy turning 39!! I just think that the small chance of a bfp wouldnt it be an amazing bday present, thats why I want hubby to check. Im so used to bfn's and after last months breakdown Im much happier not temping or checking my LP. Im also ready for my LP to be a bit longer from the meds or prometrium.
> 
> We can't send a birthday gift to you but we can surely pray from here that you get what you wish for on your birthday :flower:
> 
> Out of all injections and medications, progesterone/prometrium is the one to show more side-effects. I just hope it doesn't prolong LP for either of us.
> 
> AFM I called the nurse this morning to ask if they can do some tests to see if I ovulated already so IUI can be performed today (I had some cramping on both sides 1-2 hours after taking ovidrel shot last night). She said I should be fine doing IUI tomorrow. I am glad I don't have to take any more injections for this cycle, my tummy now has about 9 tiny red dots (some bigger than others) and 2 bruises.Click to expand...

:hugs: I only got one bruise and a few red dots. but I was thinking just the other day thank god I have a few weeks off from injections.

and yes the clinics say even if you ovulated today the egg will still be around for tomorrows IUI. I doubt you would have ovulated soon after the ovidrel. However with my clinic if you are showing a surge they do the IUI the next day....but yours wasnt a full surge just slightly elevated and you took that drug to supress, so hopefully the timing was right. Plus you have some sperm from BDing up there if you are early! after last month I told myself not to stress about the timimg, theres nothing we can do about it. 

how many iui's will you try before thinking about IVF....I know you mentioned IVF might not be an option but surely even if they only get a few eggs theres a chance that can work for you?? Im on my 3rd IUI so losing faith in them, but its only my first on injectables. I see my FS on wednesday to discuss the possibilty of switching to IVF in nov, and if I will have to miss next months cycle if I want to do that. I would like to try one more cycle with the increased dosage, although some of me thinks dont bother and save the $1500 for IVF :dohh:

let me know if you get ovary pains when you start the prometrium, its quite uncomfortable, but not bad enough that I need to worry and go see them.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- now I suppose I do agree with you to have DH check on your bday. Either way, you will find fun and enjoy the day I think. DH will get your mind off things! Plus, as you say, its not like you are totally expecting BFP anyways, and not to be negative, but if you dont expect it, then its not going to be that hard. Just think of how pretty the fall colors are going to be october 1st if you go to niagra or Buffalo! That would be soooooo pretty! I love fall. Goin apple picking this weekend to Buffalo....Buffalo, MN that is! Hahaha.

yes Ive found that thinking its not going to happen helps my dissappointment at the end of the cycle. hubby thinks thats a really negative way to think, but I told him I dont want to get my hopes up and then feel crushed. last month was the only time I got hopeful as my LP was longer and my temp was still high....my LP has always been the same for 12 months. I didnt like that experience so now Im back to thinking its not going to happen. I wish I could feel excited about the possibilties and having a baby, but it all seems to far from my reach. :cry:

omg NY it doesnt seem that long ago you were TTCing, I always remember you getting the faint lines :cloud9: cant wait to see your baby boy


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Goin apple picking this weekend to Buffalo....Buffalo, MN that is! Hahaha.
> 
> Dew- you best be channeling your calm today for tomorrow's IUI! Our bodies need no stress for this stuff to happen. I can't read far enough back without erasing my post, when is your beta going to be? Must be around the time my c section will be! I hope its before then so I dont miss it.

NY: weather will be awesome this weekend and next week...as they said in news, summer is coming in fall :) and they also mentioned that fall colors are expected to be very good this year in MN. Do you watch news @ 45 channel? Megan Newquist, the news anchor is also pregnant. DH likes her :)

I guess I will know around October 7 or 8. Sorry I am bad at remembering everyone's EDD, when is your C-section?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> :hugs: I only got one bruise and a few red dots. but I was thinking just the other day thank god I have a few weeks off from injections.
> 
> and yes the clinics say even if you ovulated today the egg will still be around for tomorrows IUI. I doubt you would have ovulated soon after the ovidrel. However with my clinic if you are showing a surge they do the IUI the next day....but yours wasnt a full surge just slightly elevated and you took that drug to supress, so hopefully the timing was right. Plus you have some sperm from BDing up there if you are early! after last month I told myself not to stress about the timimg, theres nothing we can do about it.
> 
> *Yes, you are right. There is nothing we can do now, so have faith in clinic and hope for the best *
> 
> how many iui's will you try before thinking about IVF....I know you mentioned IVF might not be an option but surely even if they only get a few eggs theres a chance that can work for you?? Im on my 3rd IUI so losing faith in them, but its only my first on injectables. I see my FS on wednesday to discuss the possibilty of switching to IVF in nov, and if I will have to miss next months cycle if I want to do that. I would like to try one more cycle with the increased dosage, although some of me thinks dont bother and save the $1500 for IVF :dohh:
> 
> *I think you should try at least one more cycle with increased dose. We are definitely doing one more IUI, DH wants to switch to IVF after 2nd IUI but I would like to try third too. But it is all up to FS if she thinks I am a good candidate for IVF or not.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention, DH also took an appointment in MAYO clinic with an RE on Oct 7. Have you heard of Mayo, it is world renowned for quality healthcare and about 11/2 -2 hours drive from home. DH wants the best possible treatment for us.*
> 
> let me know if you get ovary pains when you start the prometrium, its quite uncomfortable, but not bad enough that I need to worry and go see them.
> 
> *I sure will. I have read at many threads to not symptom spot during 2WW of IUI as progesterone can really mess up things.*

How was Keira Knightly's movie?


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- Honestly, it seems like yesterday I was peeing on ovulation sticks, taking a bunch of pills, TTC, so time really flies. Wish pregnancy was a tad longer to enjoy it more! I am sorry you are having a hard time with IUI. I wanted this to be it for you, I hate that you have to wait so long. Its still possible this cycle, but then you do need to decide what you are going to do....what is the increase chance of success with the injectibles as opposed to without...is it a big increase, or not so big? Thats something you can think of to factor into your decision....

Dew- I didn't know it was going to be so nice this weekend, thats good! Although, im liking the crispy fall air! I dont watch ANY news really. Lol. Maybe in the winter a little bit more, but we have Ella in so many activities that come 5-6:00 pm, we are out the door to something most days. And then 9:00pm we are putting her to bed and I have no need to watch anything by then! I may be a little out of touch with life, but we enjoy it!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I think you should try at least one more cycle with increased dose. We are definitely doing one more IUI, DH wants to switch to IVF after 2nd IUI but I would like to try third too. But it is all up to FS if she thinks I am a good candidate for IVF or not.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention, DH also took an appointment in MAYO clinic with an RE on Oct 7. Have you heard of Mayo, it is world renowned for quality healthcare and about 11/2 -2 hours drive from home. DH wants the best possible treatment for us.
> 
> I sure will. I have read at many threads to not symptom spot during 2WW of IUI as progesterone can really mess up things.
> 
> How was Keira Knightly's movie?

ooooh perhaps if you only do one more IUI we will both do IVF in november! I have heard of the Mayo clinic, thats great that you have an apt and I agree, get the best help you can. would that mean you would have to stay in that area if you do IVF with them? I was panicing a bit as hubby had said he didnt want to be driving down to the clinic in jan-mar, but I dont want to miss out on those months so I think staying in hotels may work (although adds to the cost). the trouble is when we have a massive snow storm here all the highways are so slow and it takes us up to 2 hours as it is in normal traffic. thats why Ive been hoping for November. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; come on clients, pay me on time!!

the movie was ok, it was slow moving and intense. about a couple who are both tempted to cheat on the same night (he is away at a conference, she is at home). it was definitely watchable but I wouldnt say its amazing.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- Honestly, it seems like yesterday I was peeing on ovulation sticks, taking a bunch of pills, TTC, so time really flies. Wish pregnancy was a tad longer to enjoy it more! I am sorry you are having a hard time with IUI. I wanted this to be it for you, I hate that you have to wait so long. Its still possible this cycle, but then you do need to decide what you are going to do....what is the increase chance of success with the injectibles as opposed to without...is it a big increase, or not so big? Thats something you can think of to factor into your decision....

Im not sure how much injectables increases the chances, it seems to be better from what Ive read (so many people failing on clomid and then getting a bfp on injectables) but I guess it all depends. I only got one follicle, so I wouldnt say this cycle was a success but next month should be better.

its so annoying being 'unexplained', but then I have to realize it often takes a year to get pregnant at any age, so being older it might just take longer. but the reason Im wanting to just go for IVF is for example what if my eggs are too hard to penetrate ....that kind of thing you would only find out from IVF. I dont want to waste too many months doing things that may not work anyway. if I had the money I would actually start next month!!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> ooooh perhaps if you only do one more IUI we will both do IVF in november! I have heard of the Mayo clinic, thats great that you have an apt and I agree, get the best help you can. would that mean you would have to stay in that area if you do IVF with them? I was panicing a bit as hubby had said he didnt want to be driving down to the clinic in jan-mar, but I dont want to miss out on those months so I think staying in hotels may work (although adds to the cost). the trouble is when we have a massive snow storm here all the highways are so slow and it takes us up to 2 hours as it is in normal traffic. thats why Ive been hoping for November. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; come on clients, pay me on time!!
> 
> the movie was ok, it was slow moving and intense. about a couple who are both tempted to cheat on the same night (he is away at a conference, she is at home). it was definitely watchable but I wouldnt say its amazing.

Sarah: it is the same problem here. We do get lots of snow starting November itself. DH drives to Mayo a lot because of his job and meets with cardiologists. For him it may not be such a problem but it will be a problem for me as I am not very comfortable driving in snow. He says if he is around he will take me there for sure but otherwise for the cause I should not fear/hesitate driving in snow or such long distance. I was also thinking of having to clear the driveway in the morning after a snow storm which can be a real pain. We have also talked about staying in hotel if required. Let's see how our meeting with RE in Mayo goes then only we'll be able to make any further decision.


----------



## nypage1981

Just think, it took me a year after a miscarriage and I'm 30. So you are right it is just time. Sucks but that's then way it is for some.


----------



## sarahincanada

is it weird that I cannot imagine it happening, like ever?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> is it weird that I cannot imagine it happening, like ever?

Don't let yourself feel this way. It _will happen_ but we do not know when. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Absolutely nit weird at all. I seriously felt that also. I actually got more used to the fact that it wouldn't that it almost made it hard to cope when it actually did happen!


----------



## sherylb

Home from my 32 week checkup. I hadn't asked how she was measuring until today and found out she is only measuring at 30 weeks. Using the actual dates from charting she should be measuring 31. So he (dr) only expects her to be 6-6.5 pounds at term (perfect for me because I have a narrow birth canal). I also found out because I don't have proof of how she was measuring when I had my sonogram at 21 weeks that the hospital policy will not allow me to be induced unless it's an emergency. *sigh*


----------



## Dew

Sheryl: glad baby is healthy and I don't think 1 week here and there should be a problem, right? 

You mentioned earlier that your SIL agreed to meet with FS. Did they make an appointment yet?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies,,, missing all of you so ,much !! id run out of internet credit and couldnt bother with topping up.. been busy at hospital getting everything ready for her discharge..

all of you are so close to popping.. i know ive missed so much on this thread and ive got so much to catch up on, but ive been dying to get every bit of sleep i can ! 

:hugs: to all of you and wishing you all the very best.. xxx

dew and sarah, im rooting for the both of you even though i am not online and posting everyday, know that im praying for you xxxx


----------



## sherylb

Yes, Dew. SIL and BIL went to see my doctor last Friday. They are very excited about the process now. They both really like my doctor. She started a new cycle this week so she has scheduled her ultrasound to see what's going on in there. I know they are going to do all kinds of testing this cycle to get a game plan for next cycle. It would be so awesome if she and I were prego together for even a little bit but she doesn't have much time for that to happen. Hopefully once they determine the issue it will be way cheaper for her to get pregnant than the $35K they were willing to pay to adopt.


----------



## sarahincanada

how cute is this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2vU8U0j_4E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Yes, Dew. SIL and BIL went to see my doctor last Friday. They are very excited about the process now. They both really like my doctor. She started a new cycle this week so she has scheduled her ultrasound to see what's going on in there. I know they are going to do all kinds of testing this cycle to get a game plan for next cycle. It would be so awesome if she and I were prego together for even a little bit but she doesn't have much time for that to happen. Hopefully once they determine the issue it will be way cheaper for her to get pregnant than the $35K they were willing to pay to adopt.

That's great! Your SIL is very lucky to have your loving support. I hope things work out for them very soon.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: cute video :) They are such good friends.


----------



## NDH

Wow I've forgotten everything I was going to say after watching that video. Incredible!

Although I also have to wonder why a school of 15 students needs 7 teachers? Lol.

Dew, good luck with the IUI. :flower:


----------



## NDH

Anyone want to help me with my diaper bag project? Lol.

I'm making my own diaper bag with matching accessories. This is the pattern I decided on for the bag https://amingledyarn.wordpress.com/gallery/tutorial-hip-mama-diaper-bag/ and I'm going to make a change pad, additional diaper clutch, a wipes case, a wetbag and would like to have a coordinating accent on a t-shirt sling I'm making (just sew a panel onto the wrap part or something).

The trouble is I'm rubbish at choosing colours for anything and tend to be a bit boring... 

For the liner of the bag I want to use a laminated cotton which will make it easy to wipe up spills and lend some stability to the bag without being as thick and hard to sew as vinyl (plus there aren't many exciting vinyl options lol). My thought is for something more sedate and grown up for the outside of the bag, and then something bright inside. Well here are my favourite patterns that I found on fabric.com to give you an idea what I like. (I'll be putting an order in with fabric.com as they've recently made their international shipping rates quite reasonable - Have some friends who frequently order around 14 yards for $15 postage.)

https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/6383/diaperbaglinerfabric.jpg Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The problem now is I have NO IDEA how to go about deciding on one and picking coordinating fabrics for the inside and my accessories... lol. I haven't looked to see if any of these prints are available unlaminated (or even how I'd find that out?) so would probably have to settle on something in coordinating colours that match eachother for the accessories. 

I don't know - I'm the least fashionable person ever and have a horrible eye for colour lol. Have I bitten off more than I can chew? :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl - glad your sil went to see your dr and is now excited about the process.
Hopefully Kristin will arrive at a good time and you won't need to worry about induction etc. I think with measurements they say 2 weeks either way is ok.

NDH - i can't ever see pics uploaded using image shack (no idea why), so i can't comment on the fabrics. But i'm very impressed you're going to be making your own diaper bag and accessories!


----------



## NDH

That's unfortunate you can't see it Huggles. How strange :shrug:

Anyway, after spending several hours looking at fabric online and barely scratching the surface of the clearance section, let alone the rest of the site, I've narrowed my inside fabrics to the stripey one and the purple paisley.

https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8615/diaperbagcoordinates2.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Would use the chocolate print for the outer with the paisley and the green to line the pockets with, and find a coordinating purple too, which would then be used for the accessories.

No idea what fabric I'd use for the outer if I used the stripey... but the polka dots and swirls would be the coordinating fabrics for the pockets and the accessories. Nearly there I think...


----------



## Huggles

It's the same with all photo's uploaded using image-shack - on all threads, by all people (and viewed on various different computers etc by me). No idea why i can never see them - i just see an ice-cube with a frog in it (where the pic should be) - i try clicking it and it takes me to the page, but the pic stays the ice-cube with the frog in.

Glad you're managing to choose some fabric though! :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- love the video. That was super cute! Wonder how that even started.....

NDH- good luck with the diaper bag! Best get moving! Hahah.


----------



## NDH

Huggles, just for you here's the approximate colours I'll be using. The only one that will definitely stay the same is the paisley one which will be the inner of the diaper bag. The other colours are all on clearance and some are in limited quantities, so by the time I get around to being able to make an order they may be gone, so they're more an example of the colours rather than the actual prints. The purple (one - wouldn't use all three) and green would just be inside the pockets and for making my matching accessories with. :thumbup:

Now DH just needs to find a job after he finishes his course next week so I have money to buy the fabric with lol.
 



Attached Files:







purple diaper bag.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

I like your colors....The chocolate for outside and paisley inside?


----------



## Huggles

the colours are lovely! We're definitely going to need a photo once the bag is made!


----------



## nypage1981

NDH- if you are good at it, you should start making them and sell on Etsy and that will be your job, from home even! :)


----------



## Dew

NDH: My favorite color is orange and when it comes to baby, I think of all bright colors (not stuck on blue/pink themes). I also like paisley design so my pick would have been 317, 309 and 529. I would rather have paisley on the outside and plain on the inside. Also I would use only 2 patterns, either 2 contrasting paisleys or a paisley and coordinating stripes. Your patterns are similar to Vera Bradley collection. I have one VB bag and want to buy their diaper/mommy's bag when I become mommy :) 
Here is www.verabradley.com for ideas


----------



## sarahincanada

dew good luck today! you are probably there right now, so sending :dust:down south to you :flower: look forward to hearing all about it.

hi everyone else! no time to chat but hope you are all well :kiss:


----------



## Huggles

Good luck Dew!


----------



## sarahincanada

a new photo of the gorgeous gemma! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00182-20110920-1311.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck Dew!

Beautiful baby Gemma she is smiling!


----------



## Dew

Aww! Cute Gemma, she is smiling :)


----------



## sarahincanada

dew I keep refreshing for your update!!!!


----------



## Dew

Just back from IUI, everything went well except I am really thinking I might have ovulated yesterday and sadly there is no way to know the truth now. It's really bothering me, yesterday I had big time ovulation pain on both sides in the afternoon and some again in the night. Today morning I woke up to heavy/Tightening feeling in the belly as if it is heavily bloated or something. They say egg can live up to 24 hours after release so hoping it is still available. 
DH's sperm count was awesome 72 million post wash. Nurse said they want >8 million and today my husband was over achiever :) 
I take one prometrium 200mg tomorrow night, next day onwards one in morning and one in night. I am scheduled for beta on Oct 7.
Nurse was very gentle during insemination. She had minor difficulty in finding my cervix but when I told her my uterus is tilted she immediately found it. I didn't even feel anything when she was injecting sperm into uterus. I waited for 5-10 mins afterwards although she said it is not required. Villi in uterus quickly suck up sperms and the only way they travel is upwards because of the way body works. I did have some fluid come out when I stood up which they say is cervical fluid and not sperm solution. I might spot or bleed today and tomorrow as my cervix looked fragile which is also normal. 
Now, how do I keep my mind occupied in 2ww? I have to bake 2 cakes in first week of October so hopefully that will distract me enough. 
Sarah, I will let you know how I am responding to prometrium. What is your dose? I'll be taking 400mg everyday.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dew I keep refreshing for your update!!!!

I do the same when you go to clinic :) :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Just back from IUI, everything went well except I am really thinking I might have ovulated yesterday and sadly there is no way to know the truth now. It's really bothering me, yesterday I had big time ovulation pain on both sides in the afternoon and some again in the night. Today morning I woke up to heavy/Tightening feeling in the belly as if it is heavily bloated or something. They say egg can live up to 24 hours after release so hoping it is still available.
> DH's sperm count was awesome 72 million post wash. Nurse said they want >8 million and today my husband was over achiever :)
> I take one prometrium 200mg tomorrow night, next day onwards one in morning and one in night. I am scheduled for beta on Oct 7.
> Nurse was very gentle during insemination. She had minor difficulty in finding my cervix but when I told her my uterus is tilted she immediately found it. I didn't even feel anything when she was injecting sperm into uterus. I waited for 5-10 mins afterwards although she said it is not required. Villi in uterus quickly suck up sperms and the only way they travel is upwards because of the way body works. I did have some fluid come out when I stood up which they say is cervical fluid and not sperm solution. I might spot or bleed today and tomorrow as my cervix looked fragile which is also normal.
> Now, how do I keep my mind occupied in 2ww? I have to bake 2 cakes in first week of October so hopefully that will distract me enough.
> Sarah, I will let you know how I am responding to prometrium. What is your dose? I'll be taking 400mg everyday.

wow amazing count!!!! hope your dh felt proud :haha: did they say what the motility/morphology was?

Im glad you werent able to feel anything....I couldnt my first 2 times but the last one was uncomfortable :growlmad: it was on a weekend and the nurse who did the first 2 wasnt there, as I usually request her. the nurse said something about she has a technique to get the sperm where she wants it, so I dont know if she goes higher or something and thats why I felt an uncomfortable feeling? yes I was told I didnt need to lie down after too. 

Im taking 200mg everyday...2 x 100mg vaginal suppositories. I wonder if theres benefits to taking double...and if your side effects will be greater too?

welcome to the 2WW....Im a week ahead of you and dont know how I will occupy myself next week. Im trying to just forget all about it but its hard. I looked back at last month, so I had a 15 day LP, when usually its 13 or 14 at the most. I hope its not long this month. I will do the betas and get the result on 15dpo as I will need to know if I need to get my 2nd prometrium prescription filled or not. I guess I could just get it filled this week anyway, as I'll either need it next month or I'll be pregnant and needing to continue it.

dew hoping your first IUI will be successful[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> wow amazing count!!!! hope your dh felt proud :haha: did they say what the motility/morphology was?
> 
> Im glad you werent able to feel anything....I couldnt my first 2 times but the last one was uncomfortable :growlmad: it was on a weekend and the nurse who did the first 2 wasnt there, as I usually request her. the nurse said something about she has a technique to get the sperm where she wants it, so I dont know if she goes higher or something and thats why I felt an uncomfortable feeling? yes I was told I didnt need to lie down after too.
> 
> Im taking 200mg everyday...2 x 100mg vaginal suppositories. I wonder if theres benefits to taking double...and if your side effects will be greater too?
> 
> welcome to the 2WW....Im a week ahead of you and dont know how I will occupy myself next week. Im trying to just forget all about it but its hard. I looked back at last month, so I had a 15 day LP, when usually its 13 or 14 at the most. I hope its not long this month. I will do the betas and get the result on 15dpo as I will need to know if I need to get my 2nd prometrium prescription filled or not. I guess I could just get it filled this week anyway, as I'll either need it next month or I'll be pregnant and needing to continue it.
> 
> dew hoping your first IUI will be successful[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thanks Sarah! 

I don't know if higher dose of progesterone is any better, I guess every clinic has its own set protocol to follow. I am thinking I will have more symptoms than you because of higher dose and taking it orally. I am expecting to be more sleepy. Anyways 1 week before periods I start to take afternoon naps which I think is because of increased progesterone in my body. 

Nurse just told me that DH's motile sperm count after wash was 72m. 

I hope AF is not late for either of us (if at all it is visiting). On Oct 7 @ 7am we have beta appointment and right after that we head to Mayo for our appointment @ 9am. 

2nd week of 2ww is more difficult and you are right there now. Do you have anything planned for this week? 

Keeping FXed for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> wow amazing count!!!! hope your dh felt proud :haha: did they say what the motility/morphology was?
> 
> Im glad you werent able to feel anything....I couldnt my first 2 times but the last one was uncomfortable :growlmad: it was on a weekend and the nurse who did the first 2 wasnt there, as I usually request her. the nurse said something about she has a technique to get the sperm where she wants it, so I dont know if she goes higher or something and thats why I felt an uncomfortable feeling? yes I was told I didnt need to lie down after too.
> 
> Im taking 200mg everyday...2 x 100mg vaginal suppositories. I wonder if theres benefits to taking double...and if your side effects will be greater too?
> 
> welcome to the 2WW....Im a week ahead of you and dont know how I will occupy myself next week. Im trying to just forget all about it but its hard. I looked back at last month, so I had a 15 day LP, when usually its 13 or 14 at the most. I hope its not long this month. I will do the betas and get the result on 15dpo as I will need to know if I need to get my 2nd prometrium prescription filled or not. I guess I could just get it filled this week anyway, as I'll either need it next month or I'll be pregnant and needing to continue it.
> 
> dew hoping your first IUI will be successful[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> I don't know if higher dose of progesterone is any better, I guess every clinic has its own set protocol to follow. I am thinking I will have more symptoms than you because of higher dose and taking it orally. I am expecting to be more sleepy. Anyways 1 week before periods I start to take afternoon naps which I think is because of increased progesterone in my body.
> 
> Nurse just told me that DH's motile sperm count after wash was 72m.
> 
> I hope AF is not late for either of us (if at all it is visiting). On Oct 7 @ 7am we have beta appointment and right after that we head to Mayo for our appointment @ 9am.
> 
> 2nd week of 2ww is more difficult and you are right there now. Do you have anything planned for this week?
> 
> Keeping FXed for your BFP! :hugs:Click to expand...

nothing much, just work and Im meeting with my FS on wednesday so thats good. I dont feel very hopeful about this cycle, I much prefer it when I have multiple follicles. Im feeling hopeful for you as hoping IUI was just the boost you needed for whatever reason. I think theres lots of hope the first time. I guess I should be thinking that with time surely my BFP is more likely, but I think the opposite! for some reason I keep thinking IVF might be what I need.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I am also not very hopeful only because I think our timing might have been messed up but I think one good follicle is all we need and I have seen many women getting pregnant with 1 follicle. So, don't lose hope. Today DH was saying he only wants to try one more IUI and then move to IVF. We have money for 2 IVFs only. I would want to try total f 3 IUIs.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I am also not very hopeful only because I think our timing might have been messed up but I think one good follicle is all we need and I have seen many women getting pregnant with 1 follicle. So, don't lose hope. Today DH was saying he only wants to try one more IUI and then move to IVF. We have money for 2 IVFs only. I would want to try total f 3 IUIs.

honestly I agree with your hubby...move on to the IVF after a couple of IUIs. Just incase your fertility timing is limited and Im sure you want to try for another after this one. I would be going for IVF next cycle if I could afford it, but I cant.

and I know what you mean abou the timing, but my clinic is so adamant that the timing is good. I do think the egg sticks around for 24 hours so even if you ovulated yesterday you would still be ok.


----------



## Huggles

Gemma is so cute :cloud9:

Glad the IUI was painless Dew. And wow, amazing sperm count! As for possibly missing ov - I remember you saying you bd'd a night or two ago, so even if you ov'd last night already hopefully there were already some spermies up there for the egg. But fx'd everything went to plan and you'll be getting some very happy news in 2 weeks :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2323

dew , FX'D for your IUI !!! xxx so exciting, i do hope it works out for you xx and oh wow, what amazing sperm count !!! its just brill. x

sarah, hope your 2ww brings you some good news by your birthday weekend. x

we are going home tomorrow afternoon. im very nervous about taking her home, but we shall see ! update soon when possible x


----------



## NDH

NY - yes, chocolate outside and Paisley inside :). And you're the second person to suggest I make and sell them lol - I'll see how the first one goes but it would be fun :). I'd have to use a different pattern for the bag though as this was A free pattern so usually only for personal use.

Huggles, I'll definitely post pics.

Dew, I love orange too. Its so bright and cheerful! I wasn't as happy with any of the oranges when looking for coordinating colours though, and comparing them to other oranges I like they're so dull. I initially thought of sling something bright and funky for the outside, but decided I'd be more likely to get tired of it, and I have a lot of colourful regular bags. I don't want my diaper bag to look like a diaper bag initially and want something that will go with more of what I own. The bag itself will only be from the two fabrics (though will line the outside pockets with the coordinating colours). The other colours are just for making the change may, wipes case, baby carrier, wetbag etc as I can't use the inside fabric for any of those things except maybe the change may. So that way they'll still all be part of a set.

And awesome post wash count! It's astounding to me that both you and Sarah have hubby's with super sperm! Good luck finding ways to occupy yourselves in the TWW.

Preethi Gemma looks so big already! So gorgeous! And fantastic news that she gets to go home tomorrow! Born at 32 weeks and she only needs 3 weeks in NICU - that's fantastic :flower:


----------



## sherylb

For Dew and Sarah:
My SIL has an ultrasound scheduled for Friday (CD10). Is this something you guys know about enough to say what they are looking at in particular that day? It was supposed to be CD11 but that's Saturday and they are closed. SIL mentioned that BIL was supposed to drop off his sample today but apparently it had to be done before noon so now he has to wait till Monday. I guess I know who's not getting any this weekend since I'm pretty sure they have to abstain.


----------



## Dew

Sheryl: I think you said S/BIL are getting diagnostic tests done. I am guessing they are not doing IUI yet. An U/S on CD10 can tell Basal Follicle count, also may be some info on uterine lining, fibroids if any, cysts if any. They are probably doing Semen Analysis on BIL so need his semen sample. Unfortunately they can't do major hormone tests on CD10 as most of the decisive hormone tests (E2, FSH, LH, Prolactin, TSH) are performed on CD3 (or in some cases CD2 or CD4). HSG (test to check if fallopian tubes are open and in good condition) is generally done between CD6-9 (before ovulation and after periods). AMH, another blood hormone test to check ovarian reserve can also be performed on any day of cycle. Hope this information is helpful. If you have any more Qs feel free to ask. :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

I guess it makes sense to do the U/S before day 3 testing since they may not decide to do day 3 testing after seeing results. And yes I know BIL is just doing SA. I hope it's just something minor for her that can easily be overcome.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I guess it makes sense to do the U/S before day 3 testing since they may not decide to do day 3 testing after seeing results. And yes I know BIL is just doing SA. I hope it's just something minor for her that can easily be overcome.

U/S alone is not enough. Day 3 B/W is very important. I hope so too!


----------



## NDH

Sheryl good luck to your SIL and BIL with their fertility testing. I hope everything points to a promising prognosis for them.


----------



## sherylb

Dunno. They are prepared to adopt if they aren't prego in a few months.


----------



## flyingduster

Awwww, Preethi! Gemma is ADORABLE, and you must be so happy she's progressing so well! I'm so proud of you guys.... :)

Sheryl, I'm so glad your SIL & brother are seeking information, FX it's something easy to overcome for them! :)


And Dew & Sarah, I'm thinking of you two a lot, sending you so much babydust!!!! :hugs:


And yup, I'm now considered full term... I'm *starting* to get to the point of wanting it out now... lol! I do still love being pregnant, but I'm getting really ready to MEET this lil one too!!! It doesn't help that _4_ of the ladies in our antenatal class have had their babies already, two of them came along to the final class on monday night! omg! SOOOO CUTE!!! Both were 4 days old and the mums looked wonderful and the babies were so cute (and both were hiccuping as much as they had in the womb, but now ya could HEAR them!!! *swoon*) and then I got to finally see my friends 9 week old lil girl this week too, and got some adorable cuddles..... Ugh, I'm SO clucky! I want *MY* baby now!!! I just can't wait to hold it, and know if it's Caleb or Caitlyn, and to feel it's skin and see it's eyes and smell it's hair.... I can spend hours sitting watching my stomach writhe around now, cos I have the images of those wee 4 day old bubs so I can visualise what my lil one is like so much more. And being tight for room in there now I can feel defined bits of it at times too, there was one time it *had* to be a foot sticking out, and it's often 'mooning' us by sticking it's butt out the front! LOL. I can imagine that hours are wasted once they're out just LOOKING at them seeing how much time I can waste simply watching my tummy! :cloud9:

But all in all I'm good. I'm tired, and my back is starting to play up at times, but I'm good. Not looking forward to the waiting between now and labour, but I'm sorta looking forward to going into labour, cos then finally I'll be on to the next stage and able to stop the seemingly endless _waiting_.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- congrats, you've made it through your first IUI. Im so proud! Sounds pretty easy, and I agree that your BDing and the IUI have most likely covered it even if you did O yesterday. I hope it works for you so you dont have to have another cycle. Good luck with prometrium...I had quite a few side effects off of 200mg so you may have a slightly rough time with it! Also, though, I was pregnant......so maybe that was a lot of it....although in pregnancy the part that makes you sick and tired and sore is the progesterone....so might kinda get you!

Sarah, one more week, im anxious to hear beta results. Even though you dont have high hopes, theres always a slight hope and thats ok to have. If we didn't have any hope at all, it wouldn't be worth doing! So, we will just think realistically, that it wasn't a high chance with one follicle, but hope that it was good enough. If so, your body will be doing its thing about now and the next few days.....treat it nicely and relax a ton. 

Flying- happy full term! Mines in a few days too. Exciting! 



I am perfectly content to remain pregnant right now. Cried when I passed the hospital last night. Not quite sure why in having this reaction of almost not wanting my baby to come? It scares me though....I dont want to have Post natal depression or anything horrible like that so hope im not having some wacky in my brain going on here! I really want this baby, but its more that I LOVE having him in there and keeping him safe and providing for him and having our moments....so for that, im sad it has to end. 

I know, same rant same blah blah, im just trying to work through my feelings and become elated over the impending birth like I feel I should be.....


----------



## Huggles

flying - i love that you sound so excited. I also often spend hours staring at my tummy. When i'm driving to work and i stop at the robots/traffic lights, i stare down at my tummy, and then almost miss my chance to start driving again LoL. And when i'm lying on the couch at night watching movies/series, i miss half the programme cos i'm staring at my tummy so much LoL.

NY - i'm sure you'll start to look forward to lo's arrival soon and once he's here i'm very sure the excitement will kick in. I do also think, though, that it's entirely normal to almost 'mourn' for your pregnancy once it's over. It's such a special time and then it's over and people miss being pg.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

My MIL goes home today... taking her to the airport in an hour or so but wanted to pop on to say hi! 

Hope you're all okay! Gemma is such a cutie! :cloud9: Preethi you must be so proud!! :thumbup: 

Flying - happy 37 weeks! Loved reading your clucky post! :cloud9: you sound very ready to be a Mummy and I can confirm that we would often have to rewind the TV program once Lottie had arrived as both hubby and I got distracted by just looking at her :haha: 

Dew - congrats on your first IUI.. hope it's just what you need hun! :hugs:
Sarah, I'm wishing this week to fly by for you and hope you have a wonderful birthday!! 

I'll be back around a bit more from next week... I have another photoshoot tomorrow (but it'll be my last as only 5 weeks to go now!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Huggles

yay for mil leaving! :yipee:


----------



## sherylb

NY -- ah hormones. After my doctor appointment DH and I went to lunch and I made him tell SIL about my appointment because I started crying almost as if he told me horrible terrible news. The only result was that she may be later than the 39 weeks I had been wanting to be induced at because I can't be induced now unless it's an emergency. Which I really didn't want to be induced anyway so I had no reason to be so upset. And since dr is predicting she will be 6-6.5 lb I also won't need a section most likely which I also didn't want.


----------



## babyhopes2323

We are home at last !!! coping ok, havent started the night feeds yet.. its going to be a long night ! will post pics soon.. 

Happy full term flying !! xx hope all of you are ok.

:hugs: @ mummycat, Ny, dew, sarah, NDH, huggles, sheryl ! will be trying to come online more often now that im at home, trying to settle down !

only 3 weeks to go for flying and NY.. so exciting ! cant wait x

will post more piccies soon after i downloads them on to comp x


----------



## Huggles

Glad to hear you're home babyhopes. Hope you all settle in at home nice and quickly :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi,

Here are more pics of Gemma, the first one is of her on my chest, second of her coming home today, in her car seat and the third is of her getting her first bath and changed into the clothes we bought her home in, she got bathed at the hospital x:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00189-20110922-2021.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG00192-20110924-1637.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG00193-20110924-1643.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Huggles

She's gorgeous! And so tiny!


----------



## babyhopes2323

she is preterm, shes expected to be tiny.. lol when i look at full term babies now, it feels so awkward because for three whole weeks ive been surrounded by small babies and when i saw full term babies they look massive in comparison ! there were many full term babies who came into nicu with problems, it was upsetting to see really, you would expect them to be fine .. im glad we are out of there.. she did come out early, but she had no problem whatsoever and was on room air from day 1. no IV fluids , nothing. most nicu babies require iv drips because they cant tolerate their feeds. the staff told us today when we were leaving that she was the most well behaved and most normal baby because they did not have to intervene at all.. she was only really there to learn to suck because she was preterm and to gain a little weight.


----------



## Huggles

i know what you mean about full term babies looking huge. After we had Jarrod all full term babies look to me like they're at least 3 months old already!


----------



## flyingduster

ohhh Preethi, I'm so glad your'e home with your gorgeous lil girl!!!!! :D


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi congrats on going home with Gemma! She looks so so so healthy and those cheeks are FULL! I actually think she looks quite "normal" for being a preemie and am glad she is so cute and healthy looking. Good luck with the first night alone! (i mean, without being at hospital). 

Sheryl- hormones are really tough last tri. Its a whirlwind!

Mummy- yay for MIL going home again! Hope you had some fun and it wasn't too bad....

Huggles thanks for the thoughts on my feeling anxious to have this lil guy. Of course im excited and want him, just having a tough time like you said with mourning the end of my pregnancy! 

He actually feels like he wants to jump out early lately. Today being the worst so far. Been having major cramps, achiness, and BH today and pressure in my down there area.....he's getting too big for me. Lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

tell me about it Ny, last night was horrible,i didnt get any sleep, her feeding times were off, as she was crying every 3 hours and then 4, moving about, and i barely got any sleep, dh fed her at 9am this morning, i was in such deep sleep that i couldnt hear her howling away ! sorry about you feeling uncomfortable, hope you feel better soon.. not long to go now anyway !

she does look normal as her birth weight, although was lower than normal, wasnt on the really bad scale, so she didnt look all boney.


----------



## NDH

So glad you and Gemma are home now Preethi - I can't believe how well she's done especially as she was a little small for her gestation. How big is she now? She's so gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

big ? shes about 1,965kg now, still small, but gestation wise she is 35+ 6, tomorrow she is 36 weeks xx shes done well because of all those steroid shots i had ! x


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats on getting home Preethi and thanks for sharing pics. Gemma is lovely :cloud9:

Hope you're all okay! :flower:


----------



## NDH

That's a good weight for her age/gestation. And babies grow faster in utero than they do outside, so she's doing really well. I've known many full term babies to not be much over 2kgs!


----------



## Huggles

deleted


----------



## Dew

Preethi: Gemma is so beautiful and cute :) Congratulations on bringing her home! You'll surely have lots of sleepless nights in the beginning...good luck with everything :flower:


----------



## Dew

Mummy: glad that MIL left and now you can relax :) how are you doing? Hope yours and baby's health is good :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Last night I took my first prometrium 200mg pill orally at 9pm. At around 10:30pm I started to feel very dizzy (head was spinning, lost focus and body had almost no strength), lied down on bed feeling a bit nauseous, DH got me some electrolyte solution, drank it and fell asleep almost immediately. 
In the side-effects it is listed may cause dizziness, drowsiness, nausea etc. And worst case scenario, stroke due to blood clot formation and that is why baby aspirin is necessary. 
Hope you are doing well.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Dew, all is ok... We had a mid week trip to hospital with some bump pain and turns out I have a UTI so have been put on antibiotics! Also had lowish iron so on tablets for that too! 

Otherwise all good and relieved to have our house back to normal :)

I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun! I had to take baby aspirin in FTC and fell first cycle using it! Xx


----------



## NDH

So sorry about the UTI Mummy - that sounds very unpleasant :(

Dew, sounds like the progesterone has affected you quite hard :(. I hope it's all for a good reason in the end though.


----------



## nypage1981

Been having a weird night...kinda had a really intense sharp pop pain in my cervix area and then had a lot of discharge,,,,but not like watery fluid. So I just hung out a bit, and kinda leaked some chunks...I think part of my plug? But now, very irregular but PAINFUL pains in my cervix. My BH have always been painless but now they're hurting in my cervix quite a bit but not regular or long so ....Nothing to rush me into a hospital, but maybe my cervix doing something to get ready.... IDK!! Guess time will tell if its just a fluke and when I go to bed maybe it'll stop. Hope to still be pregnant in the AM! Lol.


----------



## NDH

Ooh sounds like maybe something is gearing up to happen.

When is your section scheduled? Though it sounds like he may decide to arrive earlier lol.

PS, I've lately always been on my phone reading this thread, now that I'm on my computer I can see your avatar better. Your bump is so lovely :)


----------



## flyingduster

ooo, ny! Sounds like your mucus plug has come away! Though it doesn't mean anything in itself, cos I know of a number of women who lost their plug *weeks* before they ever had their baby! But it does mean that you need to be careful if you have a bath or something, not to use oils or bath salts or anything IN the bath water, as you don't have the plug keeping stuff out now... It's a minor risk of infection, but not one you want to take anyway! I personally prefer burning oils in an oil burner when I'm having a bath anyway (rather than having scented stuff in the water) lol. 

The pains could certainly be your cervix ripening up too! Contractions can certainly happen and last irregularly for weeks ahead of birth too. There's a lady who's a week ahead of me and she's been having random pains at times and lost her plug as being 2cm dilated for the past 10 days! lol. Fingers crossed you make it to your CS date though! It's not october yet! LOL!


----------



## Huggles

When is your section date NY? (and why are you having a section again? I've forgotten :dohh: )

If the pains are not regular then it could be practice labour which is different to bh - more like real contractions but not quite labour yet. And as flying said - could last a few weeks. But exciting that things are starting to happen! you'll be full term in 2 days so all's good!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Mummy, i had UTI when my waters broke, i was taking my first course on antibiotics, they say hat uti can cause contractions, i didnt know i had uti and i had that "bump" pain on the day and 2 days before having my surprise section, so i hope that medications help you and that this UTI and bump pain go away real soon !! xxxxxxxxx im sure that youve been diagnosed early.. hopefully you havent been having the bump pain for too long now ?

Ny, sounds exciting !!! when is your section scheduled for ?


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Preethi... I'm sure that mine has been caught early as all i had was some bump pain...no other issues! 

Ooooh Nikki... keeping fingers crossed that all is okay! How are you feeling today?? x


----------



## Dew

Mummy: hope antibiotics are doing their job well and you are recovering fast from infection. I have heard that iron levels get low in last trimester, hoping that supplements are helpful and you don't feel dizzy or weak. Take care :hugs:

NY: Sounds like you are getting close to having your baby, hope there is nothing to worry about, update us as soon as you get chance, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sheryl: is your baby shower today? I vaguely remember you saying it's on Monday. Hope it's fun!


----------



## sarahincanada

wow NY has had her baby boy!
Hes 6 lbs, 1.4 oz and 19 inches long
hope everything is ok with mum and baby, there wasnt much info


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> wow NY has had her baby boy!
> Hes 6 lbs, 1.4 oz and 19 inches long
> hope everything is ok with mum and baby, there wasnt much info

OMG! That's great! How do you know?

Congrats NY! :hugs: hope you and baby are doing well :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

ooh, i wondered when she wasn't online today!
Congrats NY!!! That's fab news! hope you're both doing well! :baby:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> OMG! That's great! How do you know?

facebook!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks for updating us Sarah!! 

Congrats on the arrival of your little man Nikki... hope all is well! :dance:


----------



## sherylb

My shower was yesterday. It was nice and I am still recovering from it. 

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/B2A65FE397.jpghttps://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/05E0AA8DF8.jpghttps://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/54BB9D887D.jpg

Here's my bump pic from today since I hardly post them here.

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/C4FECF3B91.jpg

So excited for NY! I thought it sounded like he would be here soon based on what I have heard in my childbirth class so far. Kristin is expected to be 6-6.5 at delivery so he's a bit bigger than she will be already.


----------



## Dew

Loads of presents and a beautiful baby bump...way to go Sheryl!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

wow great bump sheryl, did you get some nice presents at the shower?

NY posted some photos of FB, he is gorgeous!!! she will update here when she can.


----------



## sherylb

I got a lot of clothes mostly. Mom gave me the decor for the nursery. I got about 3 days worth of newborn diapers and maybe 2 weeks of size 1 so I need to order at least more newborn size since she's supposed to be about 6 lbs she should be in them for long enough to use at least 1 regular size box. My sil was saying pampers were better than huggies for her and her friends so I guess I will order the pampers newborn size to compare.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Congratulations Ny !!! wow that is awesome.. cant wait to see pictures of your little man !!! :) hope youre doing well.. was your section scheduled for today? i guess you had it due to your discharge? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi your profile photo is the cutest Ive ever seen! look at that face! :cloud9: how is it going at home?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> preethi your profile photo is the cutest Ive ever seen! look at that face! :cloud9: how is it going at home?

I agree. Gemma is looking very cute in this pic. Look at those cheeks :kiss:


----------



## NDH

Our second baby already! Congrats Nikki and little man!

Sarah I love how you're always the first to know - it seems very appropriate as you started the thread :)

Can't wait to hear the whole story of his arrival and see pictures :cloud9:

Sheryl, lovely loot. Glad you had a great time at your shower :)


----------



## sarahincanada

update from NY:

"we are doing so well, he is out of level 2 a while ago and been nursing and being a great lil guy. OH and I are so in love."

shes added some photos....he is gorgeous! she will post on here as soon as she can


----------



## NDH

Thanks for the update Sarah :)


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Thanks for update on NY. Do you know what they named him? So excited to see the pictures :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: Thanks for update on NY. Do you know what they named him? So excited to see the pictures :)

I do! love the name. I have messaged her to ask if I can post it, dont want to incase she wants to announce it!!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: Thanks for update on NY. Do you know what they named him? So excited to see the pictures :)
> 
> I do! love the name. I have messaged her to ask if I can post it, dont want to incase she wants to announce it!!Click to expand...

OK yeah I know. We can wait :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Good thinking Sarah - don't want to steal her thunder but we are dying to know! Lol


----------



## Huggles

great bump pic sheryl and glad you enjoyed your shower!


----------



## flyingduster

omg how awesome!!!! Congrats NY!!!! So amazing.... two bubbas on here already!!! YAY!

And Sheryl, I love the bump pic and sounds like the shower was fun! :D


AFM, nothing new really, bub is still definitely right up under my ribs, but it's really starting to hit home that it could be *any* day now... It might not be for another month, or it could be tomorrow! scary!! I've got a friend coming over in another hour to do some pro bump pics with us, so that'll be fun. I'll share them when I get them!!! :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Sarah and Dew, the first two nights were a nightmare, barely got any sleep ! i still dont get much anyway,but we are having problems with her feeding.. she came out of the hospital taking about 45mls every 3 hours, now at home shes taking only 20 - 30 and this is definetely not enough for a premature baby, we are taking her back to get weighed and checked today and hopefully they will be able to offer some advice !

sometimes she takes 55mls at 4 hours but not everytime.. its happened only twice or so.. 

im so excited for Ny, i really cant wait to see pictures and know her lil mans name !

:cloud9: two babies here already, before we know it, im sure you and dew will; get your bfp's and be talking about nappies and stuff and we will look back on this thread and go... phew ! what a journey its been for all of us ! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks for the updates Sarah!! Very excited for Nikki! :) Looking forward to hearing his name and see pics. I wonder if she used 'Jude' in the end! :D 

Preethi... hope Gemma has gained weight nicely for you and if not I hope they have some useful suggestions on how to get her to drink more. 

Sheryl... gorgeous bump pic hun! 

Keeping everything crossed for Dew and Sarah! (almost out of the 2 weeks wait now Sarah!!) :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

I hope lil Gemma can get drinking better for you Preethi! Is she still taking breastmilk or are you just using formula? I just hope she keeps putting on weight and doing well; your mamma doesn't need any more worries lil one!!


Just finished up with my friend taking photos; it was awesome! I'm normally the person *behind* a camera, not in front of it! lol. She set up the lights in our living room with a sheet pinned to the wall for a backdrop and because she's already a friend (and we were in our own living room) I was comfortable and happy and relaxed. I'm normally rather self concious because I'm so overweight and whatever, but nope, I stripped off my top half down to my bra and just had a sarong draped over my shoulders (just cos it looked cool. lol) and had a lot of fun! We did various angles and poses and stuff, and some with both me and DH as well as some just of my belly etc. I went through her camera after she was done, and WOW, they looked great, so I can't *wait* to see them when they've been edited up properly and on a proper screen!!! Very very cool, and will be an awesome momento to keep and look back on... :)

And I realised before that I'm now (nearly) entering into an entirely different sort of TWW... eep! Sarah I hope yours is going well... And Dew! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a good photo shoot flying!


----------



## sarahincanada

flying hope you will show us some of the photos!! yikes it wont be long until we find out if you have a boy or girl :cloud9: Im guessing :blue:

preethi, hope the hospital can give you some tips :hugs: that must be hard

Im glad my 2ww is nearly over, and its much less stressful when Im not temping, testing or anything. Im in a little dilemma about next cycle...my clients are being really late with payments and I have a $5000 bill to pay plus my usual bills that come out on the 1st, so not sure if I will have $1000 spare for injectables next week :growlmad: I would be starting them tuesday-ish depending on my LP length. so it all depends on this week and what cheques I get.

I quite like the thought of a month off actually. And Im still hoping to find the $ for IVF in November but its up in the air....depends how our spa does this month (this month was slow and I had to move $2000 over) and how my clients pay over October. If it doesnt happen for November I might be able to do December and then I definitely. wont go home for Christmas as I wont know if Im pregnant or not.

sorry, just thinking out loud!!


----------



## sherylb

An update on me:
I have been going to a Mom's group that I was invited to on Thursdays at lunch time. The instructor changed at the end of August and the new instruction decided to tell me that I wasn't getting anything out of the class and wasn't participating in discussions so maybe I should look at other options. How rude! After crying for 20 minutes and talking to my friend that invited me I responded to her email that I was getting a lot out of the class, participation expectations should be adjusted for my situation and that I was invited after my friend asked multiple people if it would be a problem for me to attend the class. I was only going to attend thru October anyway because I can't have Kristin in class with me (they have changed the rules since my friend had her baby in the class with her) and don't feel comfortable leaving her in the nursery where she's more likely to get sick. I hate when people make assumptions like that and do it in an E-mail so they don't have to hear themselves out loud.


----------



## Huggles

wow sheryl, that is very rude of her. Good for you responding to her like you did :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Her E-mail basically ignored everything I was saying and said that maybe they would make an accommodation for Kristin when she's here. Screw her!


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> An update on me:
> I have been going to a Mom's group that I was invited to on Thursdays at lunch time. The instructor changed at the end of August and the new instruction decided to tell me that I wasn't getting anything out of the class and wasn't participating in discussions so maybe I should look at other options. How rude! After crying for 20 minutes and talking to my friend that invited me I responded to her email that I was getting a lot out of the class, participation expectations should be adjusted for my situation and that I was invited after my friend asked multiple people if it would be a problem for me to attend the class. I was only going to attend thru October anyway because I can't have Kristin in class with me (they have changed the rules since my friend had her baby in the class with her) and don't feel comfortable leaving her in the nursery where she's more likely to get sick. I hate when people make assumptions like that and do it in an E-mail so they don't have to hear themselves out loud.

i dont get it, is she annoyed that you are not participating?? people participate in different ways, so that shouldnt be an issue and you dont have a baby yet so might not have anything to input but you would learn from listening. is she allowed to ask you not to come?


----------



## MummyCat

Flying... I'm dying to see some of your pics!!! :)

Sarah... Oh hun, how frustrating that you have to balance everything on a knife edge... I hope that things all fall into place in the best way possible... starting right now with not needing any more IUI treatment! :haha: (*fingers crossed*)

Sheryl... i'm so confused about why she would want you out of it? Also... I don't get how they work the group? Perhaps I've read too quickly.. but here in UK, any Mum's groups you go to, is for Mum's to get to know each other and share experiences and babies are there with us... they don't leave our sight! I've not come across a single one (even instructor based) where the child is expected to not be with you! :shrug: 

As I said... I may have not understood it right... but she sounds rather rude and good job for responding! :thumbup:

Just been to MW... had my second and last Anti D injection! *ouchie* Baby is measuring 35 weeks, so bang on! Heartbeat strong, head down and still free. (ie not engaged... which is expected in second pregnancies until quite close to birth) problem was my BP... 135/89... systolic is down on last appointment by diastolic (second reading) is the issue. It's borderline a concern... anything in the 90's and they start to worry so I have to go back next week again. Looks like my visits are going to now be weekly as apposed to every 2 weeks. But better that I'm monitored! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy glad you will be monitored really well. wow not long now! :hugs:
so how were things with the MIL?


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun... nope not too much longer! :)

Oh crazy! She's just very opinionated, very homophobic and racist and doesn't respect other people's religions! It's tough to listen too when someone has such seriously different views on the world to you! It's a bloody good job Lottie see's them in small and monitored doses. 

She had the audacity to say she missed the days of segregation while we were at lunch the other day. A little coloured girl had asked if Lottie wanted to come play with them... she was nothing but a kind and thoughtful little girl who did nothing wrong and as she walked away my MIL said that she missed the days of segregation and hubby and I kinda sat there staring at each other wide eyed in shock! :shock: 

Of course for those that may not know what I'm eluding too... it's that she preferred the days of apartheid where the blacks and whites were kept seperate and the blacks were treated like second class citizens (by the government and some who thought it was how things should be) my folks were very anti apartheid and we were raised as such. 

Anyway... I digress... but it was tough! I just had to nod and let it wash over me and not really listen to the trash that came out her mouth!


----------



## Huggles

sheryl - wow, can't believe she is so rude :growlmad:

mummy - glad your app went well and everything looks good. Sorry to hear bp is borderline, but glad it's better than last time. Also good they're monitoring you more closely :thumbup:

as for your mil :gun:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles! :) You would understand exactly how ridiculous a comment like that is... specially these days!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Thanks hun... nope not too much longer! :)
> 
> Oh crazy! She's just very opinionated, very homophobic and racist and doesn't respect other people's religions! It's tough to listen too when someone has such seriously different views on the world to you! It's a bloody good job Lottie see's them in small and monitored doses.
> 
> She had the audacity to say she missed the days of segregation while we were at lunch the other day. A little coloured girl had asked if Lottie wanted to come play with them... she was nothing but a kind and thoughtful little girl who did nothing wrong and as she walked away my MIL said that she missed the days of segregation and hubby and I kinda sat there staring at each other wide eyed in shock! :shock:
> 
> Of course for those that may not know what I'm eluding too... it's that she preferred the days of apartheid where the blacks and whites were kept seperate and the blacks were treated like second class citizens (by the government and some who thought it was how things should be) my folks were very anti apartheid and we were raised as such.
> 
> Anyway... I digress... but it was tough! I just had to nod and let it wash over me and not really listen to the trash that came out her mouth!

omg! I have no time for homophobic and racist people! I mean people are allowed their own opinions, but keep to yourself! thats just sooo wrong, wow. I dont think I could talk to my MIL if she had said that. You are a saint!!


----------



## Dew

Flying: waiting for pictures from successful bump shoot :) 

Sheryl: I don't understand how an instructor can ask you to leave the group just because you don't participate much...some people are shy or would rather learn by observing and listening to others. I don't know if you can take this issue to higher authorities. Sounds like what she did is against basic rights of humanity :growlmad:

Mummy: Sorry to say this but I don't like your MIL's thinking. Glad that Lottie doesn't have to spend much time with her. This is a modern world and our values teach us to see beyond color, race and nationality. Very few women (like Sheryl) are lucky to have loving and caring in-laws.

Huggles: It's cute that hardly anything in the world is more important than your appreciation for your baby bump :kiss: :thumbup:

Sarah: It is a lame suggestion but can you not put injectable expense on low interest credit card? I also know some credit card provides cash at 0% interest rate (for limited time) but you do have to pay 3% (or so) processing fee. I don't know if you have ever thought of taking advantage of such options. I sincerely hope you get your BFP this cycle and do not have to worry about finances for future treatment. :hugs: How are you feeling? any different?

Preethi: hopefully doctor will give you some special tips to help feed Gemma properly. Just remember you are a first time mom and it takes time to learn being a mommy to newborn. Best wishes to you :hugs:

NDH: how is DH's training going? Praying he gets a decent job soon after...:thumbup:

:hugs: to all and best wishes to everyone :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL.. .I'm so glad I'm not the only one...

she couldn't watch a TV program (like X Factor) without complaining that there are too many gay people now.. it's like 'an epidemic' were her words. 
She had a whinge that Jews and Muslims have to eat kosher/halaal food and why can't they eat 'normal' food like the rest of us! :dohh: What I don't understand... is that from a NON religious person I can kind of see why they wouldn't understand it... but she's been raised catholic.. in a very strict italian (well Sicilian) family who were supposed to follow their faith to the n'th degree and surely she should understand that Jews and Muslims are just following their faith as they are instructed to. it makes no difference to her what they eat... so just let them be! :shrug: is my view on it...

but yeah.... 2 weeks of that... coupled with her telling me lifting my arms up above my head will end me up on bedrest and whinging at me if I got up to do anything (I'm pregnant... not ill) oh and I got my UTI from hanging up washing outside without shoes on! :thumbup: yep... a medical mystery... but that's apparently how I got it!

And my hubby didn't understand why one night I had a melt down and cried myself to sleep! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

thanks Dew... I agree completely and Sheryl is indeed very blessed! :D


----------



## MummyCat

Oh don't get me wrong... my MIL means to harm to me or our family.. I just can't put up with her views and opinions! I'm not sure many can!


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> Oh don't get me wrong... my MIL means to harm to me or our family.. I just can't put up with her views and opinions! I'm not sure many can!

I am pretty sure she doesn't mean any harm to you and your family but sometimes MILs have an indirect way of annoying us and it mostly crops up due to difference in opinion on things in general. I think my MIL likes me and is never impolite to me but I would rather stay away from her and maintain our relationship that way.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Oh don't get me wrong... my MIL means to harm to me or our family.. I just can't put up with her views and opinions! I'm not sure many can!
> 
> I am pretty sure she doesn't mean any harm to you and your family but sometimes MILs have an indirect way of annoying us and it mostly crops up due to difference in opinion on things in general. I think my MIL likes me and is never impolite to me but I would rather stay away from her and maintain our relationship that way.Click to expand...

omg this is exactly how I feel! she is nice, I know she loves me, but she is the most annoying woman I have ever met! so I prefer to avoid her, but that brings stress into mine and hubbies relationship as he is really close to his parents. every time he mentions they might come over I get all stressed, its something I was working on in therapy but I cant afford to go right now.

as for credit cards....my cards are all maxed from business expenses :dohh: and the spa just told me they need to order a large order from a supplier meanwhile its been slow. things will be a lot better in january when I get a fairly large amount of money in advance, Im just trying to get things done before then!! it would be lovely to just be pregnant this cycle, but I dont think I would be that lucky. a bfp on my birthday just seems way too unlikely after 18 months of nothing :nope: I am not feeling any symptoms, had the cramps around 4dpo and nothing since. Progesterone has been fine for me....leaks a little bit but nothing too much. Ive been on the treadmill this week and no dizziness....much better than when on the medications.
how are you feeling?


----------



## MummyCat

Dew... I totally understand and agree with you! :thumbup: 

:hugs: Sarah!!


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> LOL.. .I'm so glad I'm not the only one...
> 
> she couldn't watch a TV program (like X Factor) without complaining that there are too many gay people now.. it's like 'an epidemic' were her words.
> She had a whinge that Jews and Muslims have to eat kosher/halaal food and why can't they eat 'normal' food like the rest of us! :dohh: What I don't understand... is that from a NON religious person I can kind of see why they wouldn't understand it... but she's been raised catholic.. in a very strict italian (well Sicilian) family who were supposed to follow their faith to the n'th degree and surely she should understand that Jews and Muslims are just following their faith as they are instructed to. it makes no difference to her what they eat... so just let them be! :shrug: is my view on it...
> 
> but yeah.... 2 weeks of that... coupled with her telling me lifting my arms up above my head will end me up on bedrest and whinging at me if I got up to do anything (I'm pregnant... not ill) oh and I got my UTI from hanging up washing outside without shoes on! :thumbup: yep... a medical mystery... but that's apparently how I got it!
> 
> And my hubby didn't understand why one night I had a melt down and cried myself to sleep! :rofl:

my view has always been that if the person is not hurting anyone, let them live their life how they want to. 

many years ago my MIL had a heated discussion about gay marriage (perhaps some people on this thread may not agree with it, but I do as I have gay family members). she was saying that she doesnt agree with it being catholic but its legal in canada. I basically said to her, how does it effect your life in anyway? those couples who have gotten married in canada since it was legalized, how does that effect your everyday life? It doesnt, meanwhile its made them very happy, so just leave it. She didnt know about my gay family members at the time, so didnt know she was hurting me. Meanwhile what pisses me off is there are so many catholic married couples who have ruined the sanctity of marriage through affairs or divorce, but somehow its gay marriage who is ruining it! grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MummyCat

Oh I agree... I chose to take up the catholic faith, but learnt about it not from family but through going to catecism classes etc...

anyhoo... i firmly believe that taking on a faith is something wholly to do with the individual and their God/beliefs. They also say you shouldn't judge... and just because someone else doesn't live by YOUR chosen religion, doesn't mean they should be judged by others - does that make sense?? Well that's what my views were on what I learnt! 

So precisely as you said... what does a gay marriage between two people she's never met have to do with her life? or her relationship with her God? Nothing... so I don't see why it needs to be an issue. :shrug:


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> An update on me:
> I have been going to a Mom's group that I was invited to on Thursdays at lunch time. The instructor changed at the end of August and the new instruction decided to tell me that I wasn't getting anything out of the class and wasn't participating in discussions so maybe I should look at other options. How rude! After crying for 20 minutes and talking to my friend that invited me I responded to her email that I was getting a lot out of the class, participation expectations should be adjusted for my situation and that I was invited after my friend asked multiple people if it would be a problem for me to attend the class. I was only going to attend thru October anyway because I can't have Kristin in class with me (they have changed the rules since my friend had her baby in the class with her) and don't feel comfortable leaving her in the nursery where she's more likely to get sick. I hate when people make assumptions like that and do it in an E-mail so they don't have to hear themselves out loud.
> 
> i dont get it, is she annoyed that you are not participating?? people participate in different ways, so that shouldnt be an issue and you dont have a baby yet so might not have anything to input but you would learn from listening. is she allowed to ask you not to come?Click to expand...

She CCed someone else from the place in her last reply so I am thinking someone else may have suggested that I shouldn't be there. I participate in the discussions the most I can but since this lady took over as teacher at the beginning of September she hasn't discussed anything I know about enough to add to the discussion. Questions like: how do you play with your children, how do you discipline your children, what bad behaviors does your child display. Nothing that I should have an answer to right now.


----------



## sherylb

MummyCat said:


> Sheryl... i'm so confused about why she would want you out of it? Also... I don't get how they work the group? Perhaps I've read too quickly.. but here in UK, any Mum's groups you go to, is for Mum's to get to know each other and share experiences and babies are there with us... they don't leave our sight! I've not come across a single one (even instructor based) where the child is expected to not be with you! :shrug:
> 
> As I said... I may have not understood it right... but she sounds rather rude and good job for responding! :thumbup:

This particular mom's group is run by a community outreach program. There are usually about 7 women plus the instruction and all they do is discuss issues. The kids are not allowed to be in the room with us. Newborns used to be able to but they changed all the rules right before I started going there and they aren't anymore. They do provide lunch and childcare through age 12. And yes I agree that was really rude. I spent at least 20 minutes crying because I couldn't believe she would say something like that.


----------



## sherylb

Dew you are so sweet to notice that I have a great, supportive relationship with my in-laws.  And it's not really worth it for me to try to go higher up in the chain there because I'm just going to end up upset and crying next time I see that lady. My friend plans to make sure everyone knows why I am not there when people notice. It's a small group so they always know where people are when they are MIA.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> omg this is exactly how I feel! she is nice, I know she loves me, but she is the most annoying woman I have ever met! so I prefer to avoid her, but that brings stress into mine and hubbies relationship as he is really close to his parents. every time he mentions they might come over I get all stressed, its something I was working on in therapy but I cant afford to go right now.
> 
> as for credit cards....my cards are all maxed from business expenses :dohh: and the spa just told me they need to order a large order from a supplier meanwhile its been slow. things will be a lot better in january when I get a fairly large amount of money in advance, Im just trying to get things done before then!! it would be lovely to just be pregnant this cycle, but I dont think I would be that lucky. a bfp on my birthday just seems way too unlikely after 18 months of nothing :nope: I am not feeling any symptoms, had the cramps around 4dpo and nothing since. Progesterone has been fine for me....leaks a little bit but nothing too much. Ive been on the treadmill this week and no dizziness....much better than when on the medications.
> how are you feeling?

Sarah: I was told to abstain from aerobic exercises including running but walking/treadmill is allowed during 2ww. I was wondering if you would want to test tomorrow? It should be 12dpo, right? If it is negative you still have 2 days to recover and be ready to enjoy your birthday on Oct 1. :hugs: [-o&lt;

Prometrium makes me dizzy 1hr15mins after taking the pill (effect then stays for about 2 hours). So I finish my chores in the morning before it kicks in and in the night, I take it half hour before going to bed and don't even feel it. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary. A few twinges here and there, nipples are sensitive but breasts don't hurt yet...all of which is normal in 2WW.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I was told to abstain from aerobic exercises including running but walking/treadmill is allowed during 2ww. I was wondering if you would want to test tomorrow? It should be 12dpo, right? If it is negative you still have 2 days to recover and be ready to enjoy your birthday on Oct 1. :hugs: [-o&lt;
> 
> Prometrium makes me dizzy 1hr15mins after taking the pill (effect then stays for about 2 hours). So I finish my chores in the morning before it kicks in and in the night, I take it half hour before going to bed and don't even feel it. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary. A few twinges here and there, nipples are sensitive but breasts don't hurt yet...all of which is normal in 2WW.

I think a bfn would still ruin my week, Im liking the oblivious who knows feeling, I seem less stressed/obsessive this way!

Im assuming the pill vs suppositories may have more effect...seeing as its going into the bloodstream where suppositories is more local or am I crazy? as usually Im very sensitive to things but havent been to the prometrium.

we are told you can continue any regular exercise, dont start anything new. seeing as I feel dizzy on the medication I only have these 2 weeks to work out. I was thinking while on the treadmill today perhaps I should take 3 months off from the treatments, get my body back in shape and start IVF fresh in January. I change my mind all the time!!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I think a bfn would still ruin my week, Im liking the oblivious who knows feeling, I seem less stressed/obsessive this way!
> 
> Im assuming the pill vs suppositories may have more effect...seeing as its going into the bloodstream where suppositories is more local or am I crazy? as usually Im very sensitive to things but havent been to the prometrium.
> 
> we are told you can continue any regular exercise, dont start anything new. seeing as I feel dizzy on the medication I only have these 2 weeks to work out. I was thinking while on the treadmill today perhaps I should take 3 months off from the treatments, get my body back in shape and start IVF fresh in January. I change my mind all the time!!

I don't know if taking a break to get back in shape is such a good idea. If your weight was an issue, yes it would make sense but you are fine so why worry? I wish treatment wasn't this expensive so we could rid ourselves of financial worry.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Another IUI lady (usamom) in Assisted Conception forum got her BFP. She might not have any fertility problem and probably did IUI because she is using donor sperm and doing it all on her own (single mom).


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies! So sorry to keep you waiting,,,,,its insane how busy being in a hospital is. Im serious! I do update FB but thats only because i have an awesome phone that does it in like 20 seconds so its much easier. Plus, its mostly my family who is putting pics on there of my baby and tagging me. 


Well, that night I posted on here with concern, it happened to be it. I lasted about 5 hours of not knowing for sure at home before I called because the pain was getting bad. So they said come in, and they found my water to have broken. We had a c section at 3:36 am monday morning. Sept 26th. He weighed 6lbs 1 oz and 19 inches long. Pretty small guy. Had to be in level 2 nursery due to rapid respiratory and I only got to briefly see him. I had a very bad c section, took about 1.5 hours in operating room and they had to call an extra doctor in. I had a very bad build up of scar tissue and uterin damage apparently, and they had to figure out how to get in there. Also, had to scrape the vascular layer off uterus and that caused bleeding that wouldnt stop. Good thing- no transfusion needed. During the surgery I got very very sick, and actually had a lot of pain from the stretching around and constant pressure and pulling for an hour. Was very bad. After it all, I was told by the doc that I should very much not have another child. That devastating news was given while I was in recovery, in bad pain, and not being able to see my baby who was in level 2. The doc ended up with the conclusion that another baby would be very unsafe and risky, but IF i did get pregnant, not to for a year and a half...which is not what I had planned as OH is getting older...So, after that I had to wait 7 hours before seeing my baby boy because I was numb and couldn't go to him. But when I finally did, it was all over. Life was good again and everything was more than worth it, and other than the scar tissue problem, I wouldnt change a thing! 

He is named Kian Patrick! He just didn't look like a Jude! Haha. He is beautiful, here are a few pics of my guy. My whole family is on cloud 9!
 



Attached Files:







316274_2417667919477_1184755982_2862754_2077475691_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6









293485_2417670679546_1184755982_2862756_850601376_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6









308547_295784873768407_100000106893720_1393046_858570027_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhhh Ny, he's GORGEOUS!!!! I'm sorry about the scar tissue problem, but gosh, he makes it all worth while doesn't he!! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I'm soooooooooo freekin clucky right now, I want *my* baby to cuddle and LOOK at! I'm so happy for you and your new addition! Keep us updated as you can!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## MummyCat

Nikki he is lovely :cloud9: you are right, he looks like a Kian :thumbup:

Sorry about the issues in the c section :( that must have been heartbreaking to hear! I hope you have a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

He's gorgeous NY! And i love the name Kian - good choice! :thumbup:
I love the pic where Ella is holding him - she looks so proud :cloud9:

sorry to hear about the scar tissue problem and that was fairly insensitive of them to tell you all that whilst still in recovery! So glad Kian is here safely though.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, he is DAMN GORGEOUS !! :cloud9: please dont say he is small, he is just gorgeous.. if you want small, come see mine lol.. im so sorry you had such a bad experience with your c section and that doc said not to have another.. were you planning on having another ? xxx

im so happy for you.. i cant stop looking at his picture and that name is gorgeous as well. :headspin:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi, the check up was ok, she is weight 2.05 kg now.. she has some reflux and a lil bit of colic, not enough for her to be screaming all night, and he said its very common and we have switched to all formula because of her weight and doc said to give her just one feed of breastmilk as she needs to gain weight. x

hope everyones fine !! sarah, fx'd for your bfp this birthday weekend !!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

My friend had her baby girl a month ago... born at 6lb 1oz and I know that works out to about 2.7kgs. She looked very tiny to me!! considering I'm used to a 15kg toddler who was born at 3.79kgs (8lbs 3oz) so I'm sure Kian does look very small. Specially as Nikki is quite used to the size of Ella by now. :)
Obviously not as small as Gemma.... but still... a 6lb baby is still little!! 

So thrilled to hear Gemma is picking up weight! Sorry to hear about the reflux and colic but hoping the formula switch helps! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah i guess youre right, if youve had one full term baby with good weight then when you look at a smaller one, you do feel like theyre tiny.. ! i had a lady yesterday see us in the elevator of our bldg and kept saying atleast 6 times, oh my god, shes so tiny, shes so tiny, how much does she way.. and i said, well shes 2 months early, so i expect her to be tiny.. ! to me, its kind of like the worst thing you can say to a preemie mum is that oh my god youre baby is so tiny ! "yes we know it, dont you think weve been through hell and back because of that ! lol :)

but then again, yes i mentioned that i feel like the full term bubs are big because ive been surrounded by so many preemies for 3 weeks, so i get what youre saying !! xx

about the colic and reflux, she was always on formula, so its not the formula thats the problem, its just her ! i hope she gets over it or im going to suggest gripewater, ots supposed to help |?


----------



## babyhopes2323

weigh* lol baby brain - typo - post above.


----------



## Dew

Welcome Kian Patrick! :hug: :kiss: :kiss: Congratulations NY! :flower: your baby boy is gorgeous and I love his name :thumbup: 

Sorry C-section was terrible, I hope your uterus and everything else heals properly in an year so you can plan another baby. I am glad though that you are doing better now. Ella is so pretty and she looks very proud big sister :cloud9: What an exciting time for your family! When do you get to go home?


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies!

Last night was so much better than the night before, we got to sleep a bit more....this was because I forced baby to nurse, then gave a half ounce of forumula supplementation to top him off...it worked wonders. I have no milk yet and poor guy was at an 8% body weight loss or something so they said I should. I hope he gets the nursing right and we can get rid of formula soon. 

I go home tomorrow morning. yay! 

I dont know if I can even do another baby in a year because the risk may still be too great, but hope to find out more in the next year about if I can try or not. I planned to have another one very close to this one and be done so im heart broken:( 

Hope everyone else is doing well....Thank you for the thoughts and kind words and support through everything. Its so appreciated. 

Preethi- I think your daughter is a good weight considering how early she was so dont you feel badly about that. Sorry I mentioned mine being small. Was just expecting a big boy! He may be under 6 lbs now since he lost weight.....

I will write more later, Im finally eating lunch i'll be back!


----------



## sarahincanada

NY he is just GORGEOUS, like really handsome already!!! Im so sorry you had a bad C section, I felt a little queezy just reading about it as I was imagining how you felt :hugs: are you woozy from the drugs during or pretty much awake?

Im also sorry to hear what they told you after, thats tough. Can they give you some notes to take home, mentioning why they specifically suggest you not having anymore, so you can research in a year? I hope that you will be able to have more gorgeous children if you choose too :hugs:

flying you are next :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

so I met with my fertility specialist this morning! the day didnt start out well. I left my house at 7:15 for my 9:15 apt, and at 9:15 was stuck on a street about 5 mins away not moving due to construction :growlmad: Finally I park and get there at 9:30 after running from parking lot to clinic, I was so worried they would say Id missed my time.

it went well, and funnily enough all my questions she actually brought up first!

first she said she wanted me to do the AMH....she said my FSH in normal and follicle count is great for my age, but she just wanted another measurement seeing as the last 2 cycles I only had 1 follicle. She said thats not unusual, and that in fact me responding with 3 and 4 the first couple of months was more unusual. So I went for the AMH right after, including my yearly blood tests as we last went to the clinic a year ago now. They took 6 vials out of me! I think a beta might be in that too, so I might know before the weekend if Im pregnant (even though it would be very low). Im so convinced that Im not pregnant that Im totally fine with knowing before my bday. The AMH they send out in batches, so not sure when I will know the result and they will only phone if its really low so I will have to ask about it next time.

She said she has upped the dosage of my gonal-f for next month, to 150ml, but perhaps I would like to consider IVF sometime soon. So I said well funny you should say that and said we were thinking about it for November. I asked her how many IUIs do they usually do until they suggest IVF and she said 3-4, Ive had 3. So then I asked whether to skip the next cycle or continue....I asked whether having a month at the 150 gonal-f would be useful for when doing the IVF dosage, and she said not really, and I didnt need to take a break either so its totally up to me. I asked her opinion and she said perhaps skip it and use the money for IVF as its a much better success rate. 

She said I dont need any extra tests, but should just come to an IVF class in October so I booked that for Oct 13. I asked her a little about IVF but she said everything would covered in the class, but that she would recommend ICSI straight away due to my age. So the base price is $7200 for IVF and ICSI, and then the drugs which she estimated at $3000, so perhaps it will be nearer $10,000 than $12,000.

And thats about it, it was nice, even though I was late I didnt feel rushed. I did ask her why the success rates are so low in general, and she said its just chromosomal abnormalities in eggs and that a healthy 20 yr old often has 30% of eggs that are abnormal and that raises with age, and by 40's about 80%. I felt quite positive leaving there and excited about the class in 2 weeks.

So the question is....continue with next cycle or skip? I need to talk to hubby about it, but Im so unsure. Some of me would love to try the gonal f at a higher dose and see if I get more eggs, and perhaps we would save ourselves $10,000. But another part of me is fed up, would love a month off and to just save the $ for the big guns. This is a hard decision to make!! opnions welcomed, although they might confuse me more :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny.. i dont feel bad at all !! :hugs: i was just typing it and laughing myself, because mine is really so small, that i was just thinking 6lb is great you know, from my perspective.. i myself was just a 2.8kg baby.. lol 

im glad you finally slept and are able to go home today and i soooo hope your c section wont hinder you having any babies in the future, maybe you cant talk to them about it again.. i love kians light brown hair.. i love that sandy brown mixture.. 

Sarah, im glad your FS has asked you to go for ivf soon in october to get things moving on.. im sure it should help ! your hubbys sperm are great anyway, so FX'D things are bound to work out sooner or later.. you are doing all the right things anyway ! xxx heading towards the right direction and ive got a very positive feeling about it all x


----------



## MummyCat

Oh wow!!!

Lovely that she was so pleasant and didn't make you feel rushed/stressed etc. I can not get over how costly IVF is! :shock: I mean I know it's expensive... but just to see the numbers written there still makes my eyes go :shock:

I can completely understand the need to have a break. Equally I can understand the thought that it might be a month wasted and potentially save you from having to spend $10k. Perhaps have a chat with hubby and see how he feels about it... I'm not sure what the IUI costs per month... but if he thinks that it's worth the money to try one more... maybe the increased gonal F may be what you need?? It's hard for me to suggest one route over the other and I'm not the one paying the money or putting myself through the stress of the processes... so I can't imagine how hard it'll be for you to make the decision!! 

:hugs: Still hoping you get some good news to save you having to make this decision! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Oh wow!!!
> 
> Lovely that she was so pleasant and didn't make you feel rushed/stressed etc. I can not get over how costly IVF is! :shock: I mean I know it's expensive... but just to see the numbers written there still makes my eyes go :shock:
> 
> I can completely understand the need to have a break. Equally I can understand the thought that it might be a month wasted and potentially save you from having to spend $10k. Perhaps have a chat with hubby and see how he feels about it... I'm not sure what the IUI costs per month... but if he thinks that it's worth the money to try one more... maybe the increased gonal F may be what you need?? It's hard for me to suggest one route over the other and I'm not the one paying the money or putting myself through the stress of the processes... so I can't imagine how hard it'll be for you to make the decision!!
> 
> :hugs: Still hoping you get some good news to save you having to make this decision! xxxxxxxxxxxx

haha I was just talking to my hubby and the first thing out of his mouth is 'I dont want to talk about this yet as you might be pregnant' :growlmad: :gun::grr: meanwhile he's said that every month and Im sure its just an excuse not to talk about it!!! I said to him that I highly doubt I would ever be so lucky to get a bfp for my birthday so to talk to me about it! his first thought is to continue next month, and when I started listing him the reasons to skip Ive realized I think Ive made up my mind!! I do like the idea of a month off, Im exhausted, going to the clinic quite a bit per month for the last 4 months. Plus I do think perhaps its good to give my ovaries a break before the big dosage comes.

regarding the cost: arent you glad your pregnancies were 'free' :haha: although I guess $10,000 isnt much in the grand scheme of things...think about how much you will spend on them in a lifetime :cloud9: it will be hard though if it takes 2 or 3 goes.

thanks for listening mummycat and preethi :flower:


----------



## NDH

Goodness I'm not sure how I missed everything that went on yesterday. I mean, I know I took a break from the computer for the day but I did still check bnb on my iPod in the morning and before bed and I didn't see any new posts. I did think it kind of odd. My subscriptions must have been set funny I guess.

First off, congrats Nikki on the safe arrival of Kian Patrick! I'd love a 6lb baby lol - I'm dreading a 12 pounder or something crazy considering the size of my hubby, but he was only about 7lbs himself so I hope it's not too crazy (plus I've spent enough on my newborn diapers that only fit to 5.5kgs I want to get the most use out o them :haha:). I'm sorry you had such a bad section and that the doctors chose to tell you such devastating news when you didn't even have your son with you to soften the blow :(. Hopefully in a year and a half your body will be recovered enough that the doctors will give the go ahead for another. He's so gorgeous and Ella looks like such a proud big sister :)

Mummy, I can't get over your MIL - I don't know how you managed to put up with her for so long. It's amazing your hubby turned out as well as he did! Lol. Its one thing to be opinionated but another thing all together to be so vocal about it. Of course, things could always be worse. 

Dew, thanks, DH is starting his course today and it goes tomorrow as well. He's stressed about it (though I'm sure he'll be fine) because he sees this as his last chance. He's talking about going home if it doesn't result in work soon as he thinks it will be cheaper to borrow money to fly home than to keep borrowing money here with no prospects. He forgets that we'd have no where to live and still mo assurance of work back home. I'd rather he considered trying to get FIFO work on the mines or something before going home (not that my parents would loan us money to take their grandchild away from them anyway lol). 

Sarah, I'm still holding hope for your birthday bfp. You never know. Remember that I was so desperate for a baby by my 27th birthday and had given up hope of it happening, and I'll have a baby within two weeks of my birthday anyway, if not before. Hoping for a similar result from you :hugs: But it sounds like you've got a lot o considering to do if not. I'm sorry your businesses are leaving you wondering when you can afford IVF as you try to juggle their running expenses. Hopefully all the outstanding cheques arrive quickly and that October is a great month for the spa :thumbup: 

Preethi, I'm so happy Gemma is doing so well. I can imagine that even a small to us 6lb newborn must look huge compared to her, but she'll be that soon at the rate she's growing. And she wouldn't even have been full term yet so even if shed been born today shed still be small (though probably a bit bigger than she is now, had she been growing properly of course). You have such a little fighter :)
Oh one of the girls in my December snowflakes who was only a week ahead of me had her baby at 26+4 - she weighed 2lbs 1oz, and is still fighting. Gemma would look massive next to her so it's all perspective :). And she's only been allowed to hold her baby once and lives an hour from the hospital so only gets to see her for 15 minutes a day too :(. 

Sorry if I've missed anyones updates - not intentional. Flying I hope when you get your pictures back you'll share one or two with us, now that we've seen a couple of bare belly shots anyway :). Sheryl I can't get over how your mothers group leader treated you. I hope you find another group after Kristen (Kirsten? Which one is it I can't remember) arrives where they'll welcome her presence and treat you better. Of course you canny contribute anything yet but you probably gleaned a lot. Huggles I don't remember what's going on with you but I hope all is well.

AFM - I'm now officially in third trimester, both being 27 weeks today and my ticker saying 3 months to go :). I can't believe how quickly the time has gone. Pregnancy-wise everything is still going great. Starting to get pain in my hips (a pre-pregnancy issue that flares up now and then As my pelvis is prone to rotate and put my hip out a bit, but the added strain of my bump isnt helping I'm sure) but if that's the worst thin that I've had to deal with then I really do count myself blessed. DH got to experience one of the baby's increasingly frequent workout sessions, as I call them lol. Where it's not just kicking/punching/moving normally but a 15+ minute period where it really feels like it's trying to make a break for it and my belly doesn't stop moving lol. We watched a movie the other night and the baby kept it up for the duration o the whole movie. It was a very action-filled movie and I don't know if s/he was expressing displeasure or trying to participate but DH caught the tail end and wasnt sure if it was more fun watching my belly jiggle or feeling the crazy movement.


Oh and we're petsitting a Maltese Shih Tzu for the week and the dog loves to snuggle on my lap - he wasn't quite sure what happened when he felt the baby kick for the first time (when unfortunately for him his head was resting on my bump :haha:) but now he doesnt care and settles quite happily on my writhing tummy lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

yay congrats on entering 3rd trimester NDH :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup::kiss:
hope something works out real soon work wise, you guys deserve it


----------



## sherylb

NDH - It's Kristin.  I would have wanted to take a few months off anyway so it's not that big of a deal. We are busy enough as it is and now I don't have to drive across town. The ladies in the class really liked me. One of them was talking to me on FB today and she's going to go through her daughter's clothes for me and give me a bouncer, baby-wearing carrier and whatever else she thinks of.


----------



## NDH

Oh good I got it right the first time. Had a moment of doubt though and couldnt look back to check. I think Kristen is much nicer anyway :)

And yay for free things!

Thanks Sarah, I sure hope so too. Cant deal with the financial stress any more. Though I must say it is nice to have him home with me in the daytime :). Today is the first time I've been home alone in ages and it feels weird. Even the dog, who's been a real sook all week and following me everywhere and laying on my feet if I don't let him on my lap is ignoring me today and hasn't left his bed all morning.


----------



## NDH

Oh good I got it right the first time. Had a moment of doubt though and couldnt look back to check. I think Kristen is much nicer anyway :)

And yay for free things!

Thanks Sarah, I sure hope so too. Cant deal with the financial stress any more. Though I must say it is nice to have him home with me in the daytime :). Today is the first time I've been home alone in ages and it feels weird. Even the dog, who's been a real sook all week and following me everywhere and laying on my feet if I don't let him on my lap is ignoring me today and hasn't left his bed all morning.


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, I'm still holding out some hope for a birthday BFP for you too, it'd solve all the decisions!! But I can definitely hear you on wanting to take a break for a month, and hey you can still try the 'old fashioned way' on your month off, and you never know; you being more relaxed about it, and going naturally, might just be the way for it to happen!!!!! GOOD LUCK anyway!! And my fingers are still staying crossed for you!!!


NDH! Third tri already!!?!! wow! Time really does fly by doesn't it! Congrats hun, and I hope hope hope that DH gets a wonderful job and there's no more money worries for you and your growing family!!! I know exactly what you mean about the work-out sessions though; I'm still getting them with only a couple of weeks to go! Supposedly they slow down as they run out of room by now, but nope, it's still trying to break out through my belly button... LOL



AFM I'm somewhat in awe right now that time is flashing by still. Tomorrow I'm down to only 2 weeks to go!??! Among the others due in october that I know (on here, and on various other groups/forums) there's been 4 births and another 2 in labour right now, which is just drilling it home even more. I'm soooooooooo concious of my tummy at times, I'm seeing, in my minds eye, what bub is doing when it's wriggling, and I'm trying to feel where it's laying, feel if it's getting down into my pelvis yet, and I'm getting rather pedantic about checking for any discharge when I go to the toilet etc too. Basically I'm blindingly aware that it could be ANY time now. But at the same time, I'm still working full time, so I'm keeping busy and almost forget at times. I don't really forget cos it's so 'up there' in my mind, but I almost can. I can almost feel like 'normal', just working and chatting and will do the same thing tomorrow, and the next day, etc etc. But then I flick the page in the appointment book on to next week, and I realise that on monday I'll be able to say I'm due "next week".... and it hits home all over again. lol.

And having said all of this, it'll probably end up being late and will drive me mad with waiting for the next MONTH yet!!! Next weekend would be fine lil one; a bit early but nothing to be worried about.... lol! We shall see I guess.


And yes, of course I will share the pics when I get them back! I can't WAIT to share them, cos I know they'll be amazing! heh.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy Thirs Tri NDH !!!! :cloud9: cant believe time has gone by so fast for all of us !! xx before you know it, youll be posting your birth story ! xxxx thanks for the advice, i do know that its all in perspective considering weight etc :hugs: it must be so horrible for your friend to be able to see her baby for only 15 min a day .. my heart goes out to her. x 

Flying... omg, 2 weeks to go soon.. cant believe it..youre next !! :cloud9:

fx'd for your dh's job NDH, im sure it will work out soon xx


----------



## sherylb

I suppose my to-do list for today includes packing my hospital bag and Kristin's diaper bag. I still haven't finished going through the gift bags so I have to work in the nursery again first. I do get to get pick up a gift today though so that's exciting.  There's a lady from my mom's class that's going to get me a gift and give me her daughter's clothes, bouncer, baby-wearing carrier and some other stuff.


----------



## Dew

Happy 3rd trimester NDH :happydance: Wishing sincerely that your financial worries fly away very soon :hugs: Good luck!

NY: Are you at home already? hope baby and you are doing well :flower:

Mummy: Hope you are feeling better now. Please remind me when is your EDD? Thanks!

Sarah: Even though I may understand your situation the most still I am unable to suggest which path you should follow (one more IUI, one month break followed by ICSI or go directly for ICSI). I think finances have to play a major role here. If insurance coverage for my treatment was more I would choose IVF too instead of wasting time with IUIs....and if ICSI was not an extra charge I would choose ICSI with genetic testing over IVF. I guess I have accepted the reality that there is a problem with me and medical intervention at its best is the only way to yield results. I received a letter from my FS yesterday saying that she is satisfied with my response to treatment and if necessary, would recommend following same plan in next cycle. I wish you a sticky BFP on your birthday :thumbup:

Now I forgot what I wanted to say to others :dohh: Sorry if I have missed something important. I wish you all a happy day (night). :hugs:


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> Oh good I got it right the first time. Had a moment of doubt though and couldnt look back to check. I think *Kristen* is much nicer anyway :)

It's Kristin :)


----------



## Dew

Oh and I forgot to ask Sarah, did you hear back from clinic about your blood work results. You can call them if they haven't, I do that :)


----------



## MummyCat

Dew... it's 29th October.... just think Halloween and you'll be about right as by my lmp I was due on 1st November. 

How are you today Dew? xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Oh and I forgot to ask Sarah, did you hear back from clinic about your blood work results. You can call them if they haven't, I do that :)

when you call you just get a machine and they call you back in 24 hours, I actually left them a message last night to ask if I still need to do my beta on saturday as originally asked, Im assuming not seeing as I did one yesterday. but they might ask me to as yesterday would have been very early but assume it would still show a low result if pregnant. So they should call back today with the answer to that and perhaps my beta result. I will be fine if its negative and just happy to know, so I can enjoy my weekend. It wont ruin my birthday as Im feeling excited about IVF. Im pretty sure Im going to skip the next cycle, mainly as it will be nice to have a break but also might as well put the money to IVF. Plus I love the idea I might get some frozen embryos with IVF which I wont have if I get pregnant this month or next month.

dew thought you might find this interesting 

https://www.vancouversun.com/health/Supplement+could+pregnancy+older+women/5440917/story.html

how are you feeling? I had a gush of watery CM this morning, and Im pretty sure I get that normally....I usually get around ovulation but I think I may get it before AF??


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> Dew... it's 29th October.... just think Halloween and you'll be about right as by my lmp I was due on 1st November.
> 
> How are you today Dew? xx

Thanks Mummy! Now I won't forget your EDD :)

I am good today, actually will be busy preparing animal figurines (using fondant and gumpaste) for my Animal Jungle cake that I am making for my friend's twin daughters' 4th birthday tomorrow. This is my first time doing this kind of cake so really excited as well as nervous about it...just hoping not to disappoint the kids :)


----------



## MummyCat

LOL :D

oooh... sounds lovely... you'll have to post a pic for us! Well you don't HAVE to... but it would be lovely to see! I'm sure you've done a fab job! :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I forgot to ask Sarah, did you hear back from clinic about your blood work results. You can call them if they haven't, I do that :)
> 
> when you call you just get a machine and they call you back in 24 hours, I actually left them a message last night to ask if I still need to do my beta on saturday as originally asked, Im assuming not seeing as I did one yesterday. but they might ask me to as yesterday would have been very early but assume it would still show a low result if pregnant. So they should call back today with the answer to that and perhaps my beta result. I will be fine if its negative and just happy to know, so I can enjoy my weekend. It wont ruin my birthday as Im feeling excited about IVF. Im pretty sure Im going to skip the next cycle, mainly as it will be nice to have a break but also might as well put the money to IVF. Plus I love the idea I might get some frozen embryos with IVF which I wont have if I get pregnant this month or next month.
> 
> dew thought you might find this interesting
> 
> https://www.vancouversun.com/health/Supplement+could+pregnancy+older+women/5440917/story.html
> 
> how are you feeling? I had a gush of watery CM this morning, and Im pretty sure I get that normally....I usually get around ovulation but I think I may get it before AF??Click to expand...

Actually I have considered taking Q10 couple of times. It's main role is in heart health but I may ask my nurse next time if I can take Q10. Good luck with beta, hope it's good news :thumbup: I have very sensitive nipples and boobs are starting to hurt too. Good thing is I can't really symptom spot during this 2WW because most of the symptoms will be due to such higher dose of prometrium. 
Hope one month off is relaxing for you but do remember that preparation for IVF itself takes about 6-8 weeks. That is also kind of time off or just ignore me :dohh:


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> LOL :D
> 
> oooh... sounds lovely... you'll have to post a pic for us! Well you don't HAVE to... but it would be lovely to see! I'm sure you've done a fab job! :thumbup:

I will definitely do that....I am so excited to see how it turns out :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! :D xxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Hope one month off is relaxing for you but do remember that preparation for IVF itself takes about 6-8 weeks. That is also kind of time off or just ignore me :dohh:

what do you mean preperation for IVF itself takes about 6-8 weeks? I call in on CD1 In November and it will follow my usual cycle....injectables for about 2 weeks, ER and then ET, so it will all be done in a month :thumbup: theres a longer protocol too, but thats not what Im doing.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Hope one month off is relaxing for you but do remember that preparation for IVF itself takes about 6-8 weeks. That is also kind of time off or just ignore me :dohh:
> 
> what do you mean preperation for IVF itself takes about 6-8 weeks? I call in on CD1 In November and it will follow my usual cycle....injectables for about 2 weeks, ER and then ET, so it will all be done in a month :thumbup: theres a longer protocol too, but thats not what Im doing.Click to expand...

Sarah: I may be wrong and I really have little knowledge about short and long protocol but D2 (the other FS we didn't choose) mentioned that IVF prep takes 6-8 weeks. I think they put you on birth control pills initially and then various other drugs such as Lupron to deplete your body of certain hormones and once all that is done, they start fresh with a specific cocktail of hormones. So all this takes time. (actually this is my perception of what very little I have heard or read about IVF, I admit I haven't really gone into the details of it since I wanted to focus on IUI). 

On the following link go all the way down to read PCOSMomtobe's FET protocol...

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/680907-iui-ivf-august-september-october-156.html

Sorry if I am confusing you because I don't mean to :nope:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Hope one month off is relaxing for you but do remember that preparation for IVF itself takes about 6-8 weeks. That is also kind of time off or just ignore me :dohh:
> 
> what do you mean preperation for IVF itself takes about 6-8 weeks? I call in on CD1 In November and it will follow my usual cycle....injectables for about 2 weeks, ER and then ET, so it will all be done in a month :thumbup: theres a longer protocol too, but thats not what Im doing.Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah: I may be wrong and I really have little knowledge about short and long protocol but D2 (the other FS we didn't choose) mentioned that IVF prep takes 6-8 weeks. I think they put you on birth control pills initially and then various other drugs such as Lupron to deplete your body of certain hormones and once all that is done, they start fresh with a specific cocktail of hormones. So all this takes time. (actually this is my perception of what very little I have heard or read about IVF, I admit I haven't really gone into the details of it since I wanted to focus on IUI).
> 
> On the following link go all the way down to read PCOSMomtobe's FET protocol...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/680907-iui-ivf-august-september-october-156.html
> 
> Sorry if I am confusing you because I don't mean to :nope:Click to expand...

yes thats the long protocol which I wont be doing....Ive heard they dont do that for older women, not sure if its true. I dont need to go on bill control or anything, I just start CD1. LL was on the shorter protocol too. FS said there wasnt even a need for me to have a month off before, meaning I could do the Gonal-F in October and still start IVF CD1 in November, but I like the idea of a break. hope my cycle behaves if I take a break.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Hope one month off is relaxing for you but do remember that preparation for IVF itself takes about 6-8 weeks. That is also kind of time off or just ignore me :dohh:
> 
> what do you mean preperation for IVF itself takes about 6-8 weeks? I call in on CD1 In November and it will follow my usual cycle....injectables for about 2 weeks, ER and then ET, so it will all be done in a month :thumbup: theres a longer protocol too, but thats not what Im doing.Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah: I may be wrong and I really have little knowledge about short and long protocol but D2 (the other FS we didn't choose) mentioned that IVF prep takes 6-8 weeks. I think they put you on birth control pills initially and then various other drugs such as Lupron to deplete your body of certain hormones and once all that is done, they start fresh with a specific cocktail of hormones. So all this takes time. (actually this is my perception of what very little I have heard or read about IVF, I admit I haven't really gone into the details of it since I wanted to focus on IUI).
> 
> On the following link go all the way down to read PCOSMomtobe's FET protocol...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/680907-iui-ivf-august-september-october-156.html
> 
> Sorry if I am confusing you because I don't mean to :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> yes thats the long protocol which I wont be doing....Ive heard they dont do that for older women, not sure if its true. I dont need to go on bill control or anything, I just start CD1. LL was on the shorter protocol too. FS said there wasnt even a need for me to have a month off before, meaning I could do the Gonal-F in October and still start IVF CD1 in November, but I like the idea of a break. hope my cycle behaves if I take a break.Click to expand...

Got it! thanks for clarifying. A break before IVF sounds good to me :) Still waiting to hear about your beta results, although it might be too early to show on beta too.


----------



## sarahincanada

not sure if they will phone today with betas or not, but I will post as soon as they do!!

dew I have a fertility thread in the over 35 folder, not sure if you want to join in there. theres loads of girls going for IVF and a couple doing IUI right now. you might not want to, but just a suggestion :flower:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> not sure if they will phone today with betas or not, but I will post as soon as they do!!
> 
> dew I have a fertility thread in the over 35 folder, not sure if you want to join in there. theres loads of girls going for IVF and a couple doing IUI right now. you might not want to, but just a suggestion :flower:

:) i know about that thread :winkwink: I sneak around a lot on BnB but I am happy to be communicating on this thread. I can't really catch up on more than this. Once in a while if I have a Q I start a new thread but not good at keeping it active. You all are my biggest support and am thankful for that :hugs: When I am moving to IVF, I will start focusing on IVF related posts/threads. 

I am done with LION figurine except its mane which I will do tomorrow when I make frosting. Now working on elephant :)


----------



## sarahincanada

you are so talented!! cant wait to see a photo

so the beta is negative, but as I have been convinced of that Im ok with it and glad to know before my bday. I dont have to do another beta on the weekend, unless my period doesnt come by monday then I should do one (just incase this was too early for my beta, but I doubt that)

so if my period comes on the weekend at least I have fair warning, so it wont ruin my bday.

oh and she told me what the FS wrote for my IVF cycle:

Gonal F - 300 per day
Repronex 75
Ganirelix from about CD7-8
:thumbup:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> you are so talented!! cant wait to see a photo
> 
> so the beta is negative, but as I have been convinced of that Im ok with it and glad to know before my bday. I dont have to do another beta on the weekend, unless my period doesnt come by monday then I should do one (just incase this was too early for my beta, but I doubt that)
> 
> so if my period comes on the weekend at least I have fair warning, so it wont ruin my bday.
> 
> oh and she told me what the FS wrote for my IVF cycle:
> 
> Gonal F - 300 per day
> Repronex 75
> Ganirelix from about CD7-8
> :thumbup:

:cry: what dpiui was it? I think it could be too early. I know you must be hurt but I like your positive approach towards it. :hugs: I hope AF doesn't come on your b'day and I still hope for a miracle BFP :thumbup:

Your IVF protocol doesn't sound intimidating at all unlike PCOSmomtoone's. Hoping for best [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> you are so talented!! cant wait to see a photo
> 
> so the beta is negative, but as I have been convinced of that Im ok with it and glad to know before my bday. I dont have to do another beta on the weekend, unless my period doesnt come by monday then I should do one (just incase this was too early for my beta, but I doubt that)
> 
> so if my period comes on the weekend at least I have fair warning, so it wont ruin my bday.
> 
> oh and she told me what the FS wrote for my IVF cycle:
> 
> Gonal F - 300 per day
> Repronex 75
> Ganirelix from about CD7-8
> :thumbup:
> 
> :cry: what dpiui was it? I think it could be too early. I know you must be hurt but I like your positive approach towards it. :hugs: I hope AF doesn't come on your b'day and I still hope for a miracle BFP :thumbup:
> 
> Your IVF protocol doesn't sound intimidating at all unlike PCOSmomtoone's. Hoping for best [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

theres always a dissappointment, but when I convince myself Im not pregnant I find its not too bad. last month I was temping and testing, and had the longer lp and was devestated. never again! it could be too early (was 11dpo), but I doubt it so going to take it as negative.

there may be more to my IVF, but thats what she told me. I felt sick on 75iu of gonal f so 300 will be horrible! I must plan on doing nothing those 2 weeks...my mum will be here so I will finally tell her our TTC story (havent told her anything as was hoping to surprise her with a BFP)


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> theres always a dissappointment, but when I convince myself Im not pregnant I find its not too bad. last month I was temping and testing, and had the longer lp and was devestated. never again! it could be too early (was 11dpo), but I doubt it so going to take it as negative.
> 
> there may be more to my IVF, but thats what she told me. I felt sick on 75iu of gonal f so 300 will be horrible! I must plan on doing nothing those 2 weeks...my mum will be here so I will finally tell her our TTC story (havent told her anything as was hoping to surprise her with a BFP)

Sarah: I'll be in the same place in about a week but don't want to think about it so soon and stress myself. It will be tough telling your TTC story to mom, might get emotional, prepare yourself well for that. 
11dpo might be early but it is better to get yourself ready for AF. :(

Nurse asked me if I would like her to personally call me to tell beta result or leave a message on medvoice system. That time I chose talking to her but the day I go for blood draw, I'll ask her to leave me a message on medvoice as I would hate to hear a pitying voice in case it is BFN :nope: I still very clearly remember face of technician who did U/S on me (in feb) and told us she couldn't find a heartbeat...I wish so much I could erase that memory from my head forever.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I'll be in the same place in about a week but don't want to think about it so soon and stress myself. It will be tough telling your TTC story to mom, might get emotional, prepare yourself well for that.
> 11dpo might be early but it is better to get yourself ready for AF. :(
> 
> Nurse asked me if I would like her to personally call me to tell beta result or leave a message on medvoice system. That time I chose talking to her but the day I go for blood draw, I'll ask her to leave me a message on medvoice as I would hate to hear a pitying voice in case it is BFN :nope: I still very clearly remember face of technician who did U/S on me (in feb) and told us she couldn't find a heartbeat...I wish so much I could erase that memory from my head forever.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I cant imagine :cry:
last month when I got the voicemail she was actually very nice about it, said she was sorry a few times but didnt sound too pitying. it must be so hard for them doing that every day.

its so weird, until I started considering pregnancy in 2010 I had no clue about all of this, was blissfully unaware. I wish I could get back there. Even though this forum has been great to make online friends and share journeys Ive also read about things that have have skewed my vision of pregnancy.

oh I asked about the amh and she said they are looking for a score of about 10. the scores I found online were

High (often PCOS) Over 3.0 ng/ml
Normal Over 1.0 ng/ml
Low Normal Range 0.7 - 0.9 ng/ml
Low 0.3 - 0.6 ng/ml
Very Low Less than 0.3 ng/ml

0-2.2 = Very low
2.2-15.7 = Low
15-28 = Satisfactory
28-48 = Optimum

so it must be the below measurement, but that seems to want 15 or more.
what was yours again?


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I think mine was 0.96 ng/ml, oh it's in my signature :)
when you talk to your nurse next, could you also ask her units of measurement for your estrogen levels.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, I think mine was 0.96 ng/ml, oh it's in my signature :)
> when you talk to your nurse next, could you also ask her units of measurement for your estrogen levels.

I will try and remember but I may not be talking to them for over a month now! ooooh what a nice thought. I seem to remember telling you I had 150 estrogen and you were saying your clinic wants lower? 

so Normal Over 1.0 ng/ml must equal the '10' they are taking about.

Im excited at the thought of ivf and seeing how many eggs fertilize etc. What if my only problem is the sperm is not cracking the hard shell, and this will be fixed with IVF. It will be hard if IVF shows things to be not so good, like if all embryos fail or something. But at least it would be something for me to understand, I hate this 'unexplained' thing.

Im really excited about the thought of perhaps having some to freeze and then being able to have another child in my early 40's without worrying about my eggs. If I did 1 IVF cycle and it failed but I had some frozen I would leave them frozen (wouldnt use the frozen even though its way cheaper) and do a whole new IVF cycle and hope to get even more frozen. The cost to unfreeze and transfer is a lot less.


----------



## sarahincanada

dew do you feel different this 2WW because of the IUI, as in more hopeful or more stressed? I remember feeling hopeful my first one, but luckily I had my vegas trip and so it helped me forget. I find the first of any treatment Im the most hopeful, with the IUI I was thinking perhaps it was just my cervical mucous that was the problem and it could be easily fixed. Now Im not so enthused so thats why Im probably skipping a month. Now when I read of people getting pregnant on just clomid with intercourse it blows my mind, let alone the people who get it naturally.


----------



## sherylb

Can someone suggest a middle name for Kristin Behr that isn't as ridiculously popular as Isabella?


----------



## sherylb

Julianna maybe?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I will try and remember but I may not be talking to them for over a month now! ooooh what a nice thought. I seem to remember telling you I had 150 estrogen and you were saying your clinic wants lower?
> *
> yes, in the US they like to see levels below 75 or 80 pg/ml on day 3. Yours was around 150 and you said below 200 is considered good. I am thinking your units might be pmol/L then it would make sense.*
> 
> so Normal Over 1.0 ng/ml must equal the '10' they are taking about.
> 
> *I am not sure about that either. Have a look at this (you forwarded it to me earlier) https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/324796-your-amh-level-age-2.html Leilani says multiply ng/ml by 7.14 to get pmol/L*
> 
> Im excited at the thought of ivf and seeing how many eggs fertilize etc. What if my only problem is the sperm is not cracking the hard shell, and this will be fixed with IVF. It will be hard if IVF shows things to be not so good, like if all embryos fail or something. But at least it would be something for me to understand, I hate this 'unexplained' thing.
> *
> If problem is with sperm not able to hatch the hard shell, even IVF can't help, ICSI will be useful. I don't think it is ever "unexplained" (although they like to say that) e.g. in my case it is diminished ovarian reserve and probably poor quality eggs. Hopefully FSH injections are fixing this problem. In some cases, cervix or cervical discharge is not cooperative, then IUI is helpful........
> *
> 
> Im really excited about the thought of perhaps having some to freeze and then being able to have another child in my early 40's without worrying about my eggs. If I did 1 IVF cycle and it failed but I had some frozen I would leave them frozen (wouldnt use the frozen even though its way cheaper) and do a whole new IVF cycle and hope to get even more frozen. The cost to unfreeze and transfer is a lot less.
> 
> *I hope it works out for you the way you want it to *

And I am not feeling any different this cycle. I was more hopeful 2-3 cycles after MC and 2-3 cycles following HSG. But now I have this feeling that it will work for us some day...and it won't be very easy. DH may have more hope for this cycle, he is anyways more optimistic than me.


----------



## Dew

sheryl: I like Julianna. Am not very good at choosing names, only one coming to my mind right now is Rose. Do you think Twilight movie made Isabella so popular?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I will try and remember but I may not be talking to them for over a month now! ooooh what a nice thought. I seem to remember telling you I had 150 estrogen and you were saying your clinic wants lower?
> *
> yes, in the US they like to see levels below 75 or 80 pg/ml on day 3. Yours was around 150 and you said below 200 is considered good. I am thinking your units might be pmol/L then it would make sense.*
> 
> so Normal Over 1.0 ng/ml must equal the '10' they are taking about.
> 
> *I am not sure about that either. Have a look at this (you forwarded it to me earlier) https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/324796-your-amh-level-age-2.html Leilani says multiply ng/ml by 7.14 to get pmol/L*
> 
> Im excited at the thought of ivf and seeing how many eggs fertilize etc. What if my only problem is the sperm is not cracking the hard shell, and this will be fixed with IVF. It will be hard if IVF shows things to be not so good, like if all embryos fail or something. But at least it would be something for me to understand, I hate this 'unexplained' thing.
> *
> If problem is with sperm not able to hatch the hard shell, even IVF can't help, ICSI will be useful. I don't think it is ever "unexplained" (although they like to say that) e.g. in my case it is diminished ovarian reserve and probably poor quality eggs. Hopefully FSH injections are fixing this problem. In some cases, cervix or cervical discharge is not cooperative, then IUI is helpful........
> *
> 
> Im really excited about the thought of perhaps having some to freeze and then being able to have another child in my early 40's without worrying about my eggs. If I did 1 IVF cycle and it failed but I had some frozen I would leave them frozen (wouldnt use the frozen even though its way cheaper) and do a whole new IVF cycle and hope to get even more frozen. The cost to unfreeze and transfer is a lot less.
> 
> *I hope it works out for you the way you want it to *
> 
> And I am not feeling any different this cycle. I was more hopeful 2-3 cycles after MC and 2-3 cycles following HSG. But now I have this feeling that it will work for us some day...and it won't be very easy. DH may have more hope for this cycle, he is anyways more optimistic than me.Click to expand...

ha yes so is mine! I would love to be as clueless as him!

my nurse said ICSI would solve the hardened shell problem as the sperm is injected right into the egg. then theres another technique called assisted hatching to help implantation .

Ive noticed you mention IVF separate to ICSI...like its 2 separate full treatments and you would chose one or the other....but ICSI is just added to IVF in our clinic (ICSI is just the sperm being injected into the egg, the rest of IVF is the same). does that make sense?

I agree, nothing is unexplained, its more 'we dont know much about any of this'!!


----------



## Dew

Yes Sarah, my bad! ICSI is a type of IVF but in my mind (due to financial difference) I am thinking of them as two different procedures. ICSI is additional $1000.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Yes Sarah, my bad! ICSI is a type of IVF but in my mind (due to financial difference) I am thinking of them as two different procedures. ICSI is additional $1000.

yes its $1200 at my clinic! they suggest doing it to ensure all eggs get the best chance, rather than waiting and see what the egg and sperm do on its own. when you are paying $10,000 already whats another $1200 :haha:

dew it would be exciting if we did IVF at the same time! so the FS you are with now, was that the one that mentioned the longer cycle or not?


----------



## NDH

It all sounds very confusing to me, but very exciting at the same time - as you said, whenever starting something new there's always a renewed sense of hope and promise. I think you may as well go straight for ICSI cause you're right, what's another $1200 when you're already spending 10 and there's a good chance that your eggs being too hard is the cause. Not worth the risk of the sperm still not making it through, or not many at least. 

Going straight from 75 to 300 Gonal F (not sure of units) is a huge jump though! But I guess it has to be for them to retrieve as many eggs as possible. It will be really hard to tell your mom, but I do think she would want to know that you're doing ivf. 

Sheryl, what about just Isabel? Or is that just as popular? I also like Julianna. Amelia and Elise (I love Elise but DH vetoed it from my list) I think would go nicely with Kristin too. Would you consider a family name? We're using family names for our children's middle names.


----------



## Dew

You guys are right, what's $1000-$1200 more when we are already paying $10,000-$13,000, especially because it will increase the chances too. I can see ourselves going for ICSI if doing IVF. Sarah, it will be really great to do IVF cycle along with you :) No, I didn't discuss IVF with current FS.

About the cake, looks like tomorrow's birthday party might get postponed as my friend got sick. Good thing is that animal figures I made can stay good for more than a month in a sealed container stored at a cool place anywhere in the house. I feel sorry for twins though.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Are you not told to take baby aspirin during IVF? 

Luckily, I didn't have any side-effects from 150 IU follistim except for 1 or 2 unexpected potty trip in the PM. Unlike you I like to exercise more and get laborious work done in first half of cycle.


----------



## sherylb

Dew said:


> sheryl: I like Julianna. Am not very good at choosing names, only one coming to my mind right now is Rose. Do you think Twilight movie made Isabella so popular?

I think Grey's Anatomy and Twilight helped. Isabella is the number one most popular girl name right now. DH says it doesn't matter b/c middle names are supposed to be more common but with my family wanting to call her Bella and that being such a common name I think we may regret it later.



NDH said:


> Sheryl, what about just Isabel? Or is that just as popular? I also like Julianna. Amelia and Elise (I love Elise but DH vetoed it from my list) I think would go nicely with Kristin too. Would you consider a family name? We're using family names for our children's middle names.

I don't know about Isabel being as popular but the nicknames are the same so it wouldn't work. I think I like Julianne better than Julianna. Kristin Elise is really pretty. I am pretty sure one of our good friends has Elise as her daughter's middle name so they may think we stole it. Sheryl is actually my mom's first name (she goes by her middle name Hope) and I hate it. Perhaps Julianne though it will break my mother's heart that she's not Bella anymore. A friend that was there when I asked for suggestions was saying she will call her Jules if we Julianna/Julianne is her middle name which I don't mind.


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah, sorry about the beta result :( 

Dew, sorry about the party being postponed :hugs: 

Sheryl, I really like Juliana (or however you were spelling it) :) it was on my list of names I liked, along with Annabel, Olivia, Gabrielle, Marie and a couple others! Any of those names help you???

I think we've settled on Elizabeth Rose. I liked Elizabeth when we were searching for names for Charlotte but hubby thought it was too old fashioned... But this time he suggested it??? :shrug: much to my amazement and excitement cos it was always a favourite of mine! Rose is my Nans name.. So that was an easy one for us! If we have a boy.. Our favourite so far is Thomas Robert, but we're not settled on that yet!


----------



## NDH

Sheryl, it would be sad to break your mom's heart, but Kirstin is your daughter and you are under no obligation to name her something simply to keep her happy. I like Jules :)

Mummy, Elizabeth Rose is a gorgeous name :) Glad hubby came around to the name this time and actually suggested it! It gives me hope for all the names I've always had on my list that DH vetoed - maybe he'll suggest one of them for the next baby lol. 

For us, we could only decide on one boy's name, so if it's a boy it had better suit him! Lol. We have three names on our top picks girls list just in case though. And our firstborn will have either my mom's name (Rebekah) or my dad's name (Trevor) as the middle name so that was an easy decision. Trevor isn't such a good name to find a first name to go with though... but oh well. (And his middle name is Lane which I'm not a fan of lol). DH originally said we'd use his parents' names first but thankfully I won that one when I pointed out that his parents have two grandsons and their first grandchild was already named after his dad, so shouldn't my parents get the honour with our first.


----------



## MummyCat

Lol.. Thanks and I hope he does the same as my hubby! An suggest names he previously didnt like! 

Lottie's middle name is Marion. It was my gran on my mums side who had passed 4 years prior to Lottie's due date! Our girls name options from hubby's side of the family are: Silvana, Magherita, Santa or Mavis! So for girls we're using my side as we much prefer Marion and Rose!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: Are you not told to take baby aspirin during IVF?
> 
> Luckily, I didn't have any side-effects from 150 IU follistim except for 1 or 2 unexpected potty trip in the PM. Unlike you I like to exercise more and get laborious work done in first half of cycle.

I would like to exercise in the first half, but the terrible dizziness I had during the injectables was so alarming to me, so best not too!

the nurse only mentioned the prescription that my FS had written, Im sure there will be other things added, like progesterone (I hear of people injecting it and it being painful, uurggh!) and perhaps they will suggest baby aspirin too.

I took a test this morning, just so I dont have any 'what if my beta was too early' thoughts over the weekend, and its a bfn...in fact my husband said 'yep, that stark white'!!! so now I know I can enjoy my birthday weekend and not be thinking of all this nonsense. Im excited to have a month off, I plan on working out a lot and getting my mind and body ready for the IVF.

mummy I love those names!! not long till we find out which name you will use :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, i am so sorry about your bfn, but it is your birthday tomorrow :happydance: and im glad that you will be able to enjoy it without any worries about the what ifs and prepare yourself in time for the IVF.. im so excited for you.. 

what plans do you have for tomorrow ??x xxxxx


----------



## sherylb

NDH -- I have to laugh because you are spelling her name different every time you type it. After talking to DH about it I think I will keep Kristin Isabella. I haven't talked to anyone who didn't just love that combination and I can't remember Julianne or any of the variations when I think about it.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I'll say set yourself free from TTC worries and enjoy your time out with hubby tomorrow. Wish you a very beautiful birthday! :hug:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Sarah, i am so sorry about your bfn, but it is your birthday tomorrow :happydance: and im glad that you will be able to enjoy it without any worries about the what ifs and prepare yourself in time for the IVF.. im so excited for you..
> 
> what plans do you have for tomorrow ??x xxxxx

we are either going down to niagara or over the border to buffalo to relax for a couple of nights, shop, eat etc. It will be really nice. today is the last day I am 38 :cry: but Im hoping that 39 will be a great year for me (perhaps get pregnant and give birth, if Im really lucky!!!)

how are things with you, getting any sleep? big kisses to gemma xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

dew I forgot to mention to you I was looking in one of my Canadian pregnancy books last night at the IVF section, and it says that for my age group the chance of IVF working is 17.5% :cry::cry::cry: isnt that awful!! but I keep thinking to myself the stats are probably better for unexplained, and I do think IVF is going to give me the best chance. Right now Im randomly popping out 1-4 eggs per month, with IVF they will hopefully a bunch to choose from and then transfer the best ones, so the chances are so much greater. But I have to prepare myself for it not working either. I think I will budget 3 goes, 1 in Nov and then 2 in the new year.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dew I forgot to mention to you I was looking in one of my Canadian pregnancy books last night at the IVF section, and it says that for my age group the chance of IVF working is 17.5% :cry::cry::cry: isnt that awful!! but I keep thinking to myself the stats are probably better for unexplained, and I do think IVF is going to give me the best chance. Right now Im randomly popping out 1-4 eggs per month, with IVF they will hopefully a bunch to choose from and then transfer the best ones, so the chances are so much greater. But I have to prepare myself for it not working either. I think I will budget 3 goes, 1 in Nov and then 2 in the new year.

Sarah, I keep telling myself and DH that IVF is not a magic wand to make me pregnant. It may not work in one go or for that matter 2-3 attempts either. I have seen women with several failed IVFs, we can always convince ourselves that we are not one of them but a year back I thought women going for IUI and IVF are not my kind. In fact, with low ovarian reserve, I run the risk of IVF cancellation when enough follicles/eggs are not produced. D2 had warned me about it and had also mentioned that even though IVF has 40% chance but if ovarian reserve is low as in my case, success rate drops down by half (about 20%). So, I think more than chronological age, ovarian age is a critical factor. Let's wait to see your AMH levels. Your antral follicles count is good. I would like to know your estrogen unit of measurement too. But today I would ask you to just relax and not think about this 'nonsense' :) and focus on having good time on your birthday.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> dew I forgot to mention to you I was looking in one of my Canadian pregnancy books last night at the IVF section, and it says that for my age group the chance of IVF working is 17.5% :cry::cry::cry: isnt that awful!! but I keep thinking to myself the stats are probably better for unexplained, and I do think IVF is going to give me the best chance. Right now Im randomly popping out 1-4 eggs per month, with IVF they will hopefully a bunch to choose from and then transfer the best ones, so the chances are so much greater. But I have to prepare myself for it not working either. I think I will budget 3 goes, 1 in Nov and then 2 in the new year.
> 
> Sarah, I keep telling myself and DH that IVF is not a magic wand to make me pregnant. It may not work in one go or for that matter 2-3 attempts either. I have seen women with several failed IVFs, we can always convince ourselves that we are not one of them but a year back I thought women going for IUI and IVF are not my kind. In fact, with low ovarian reserve, I run the risk of IVF cancellation when enough follicles/eggs are not produced. D2 had warned me about it and had also mentioned that even though IVF has 40% chance but if ovarian reserve is low as in my case, success rate drops down by half (about 20%). So, I think more than chronological age, ovarian age is a critical factor. Let's wait to see your AMH levels. Your antral follicles count is good. I would like to know your estrogen unit of measurement too. But today I would ask you to just relax and not think about this 'nonsense' :) and focus on having good time on your birthday.Click to expand...

yes that was my last post about this nonsense!!! I had just forgot to mention it. my clinic said 40% too, so I was shocked to read what they said in the book. And you are right, chronological age, ovarian age is a critical factor :kiss:


----------



## MummyCat

hi ladies!! 

Sarah just wanted to wish you a fabulous birthday!! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Hope you have a lovely birthday sarah! :cake:


----------



## NDH

I just noticed that retracing my previous post too Sheryl - I'm sorry I don't know why it keeps happening. I really think my autocorrect doesn't like Kristin for some reason because I'm sure the last two times it came up wrong I spelled it right :s. (aha, if I capitalise the K it doesn't change it - if I don't capitalise it it changes the spelling when it fixes the capital error. How very strange :wacko:)

Sarah I hope you manage to have a good birthday weekend despite the :bfn:. I think a month off will do you a world of good. And don't think about the low success rate - your tests have all come back good so far so IMO you have a much better chance of being in that 17% success rate than most women your age.


----------



## NDH

Rereading*. I hate autocorrect sometimes! (it does have it's uses but it can be really annoying too).


----------



## flyingduster

Happy birthday Sarah! I hope it's a wonderful one, despite there being no BFP yet. It WILL come!!! One day...

I do love all the names everyone has chosen! I've also been loving the names of the babies born in my antenatal class so far; there's only one 'uncommon' name; Mila. The rest are good solid traditional, but nice names (Owen, William, Isaac, Oliver and Annabelle) 6 down, 6 of us to go in that group... And because it's the 1st here now, I just flipped my calender page over and wow; all the lil numbers that I wrote on my calender counting down each week, that I've been looking at all year long, STOP on this page!!! I'm having a baby _this month_! I'm excited, nervous, feeling rather surreal about it... But definitely feeling like I'm ready; come out and see us lil one!


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Happy birthday Sarah! I hope it's a wonderful one, despite there being no BFP yet. It WILL come!!! One day...
> 
> I do love all the names everyone has chosen! I've also been loving the names of the babies born in my antenatal class so far; there's only one 'uncommon' name; Mila. The rest are good solid traditional, but nice names (Owen, William, Isaac, Oliver and Annabelle) 6 down, 6 of us to go in that group... And because it's the 1st here now, I just flipped my calender page over and wow; all the lil numbers that I wrote on my calender counting down each week, that I've been looking at all year long, STOP on this page!!! I'm having a baby _this month_! I'm excited, nervous, feeling rather surreal about it... But definitely feeling like I'm ready; come out and see us lil one!

hey its already my birthday in your part of the world :happydance: :cake:
I can't believe it...you are having a baby THIS MONTH!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Dew

https://i52.tinypic.com/2i6kqj9.jpg​
Sarah​


----------



## nypage1981

Happy birthday Sarah! Hope its as great as you deserve. And thank you so much for adding Kian's welcome into the title of our thread. Made me smile:) 

Im finally on a computer, and can read everything. Of course, its at 3 am, sleep deprived, having a snack, and falling asleep. We came home yesterday(thurs) and have been non stop going going going. OH keeps telling me to sit down and stop and I go even harder. I can't quit nesting, cleaning, and shopping. Well, it hit me tonigt and I ended up in great pain with a fever and chills. I woke up sweat dripped everywhere and chilled, but fever broke. So i really hope its just my body was exhausted and not that an infection began from the surgery. I need to remember im only 4 days post op, and it was a very bad and intense surgery. Wish I could quit feeling the need to be on the go. Hope today I can sit home all day and relax. 

Kian has doc appointment today to check weight and stuff since he was little when we left hopsital. Hope they say he has gained something. Breast feeding has been a bit tough and im afraid he might not be eating enough. Milk is just coming in more full force though, as im very sore and feeling ill when anything touches my boobs! Definitely not glamourous. 

Dew- I love your happy birthday wishes to sarah, very cool! Also wanna see pics of your cake, is it finished? I am crossing my fingers for your beta test soon...

Sarah- I would take the break next cycle also, had you decided yet? I did read through it all, but also skimmed some so I could get to respond tonight! I am sorry for negative beta, but I think you should just kinda move on from IUI and look forward to the next journey with a better chance to work. Have a lovely birthday weekend, the leaves will be so amazing wherever you go right now. 

Sheryl- love Juliana. Funny you are packing bags now. I had NO bags packed and at 1am when I had to pack them in a panic, it was tough. So yea, I suggest doing it ahead of time. 

Kian had NO name when we went in and had him. Not sure i expected myself to be that lady! 

Preethi- how is nursing goin? and sleep? Im not getting any sleep and its starting to affect my mood and my behavior! Hope it improves.....Are you loving being a mom? Its tough huh. 

Flying- i am jealous, I wanted to make it to say I was 38 weeks! Im so excited for yours to come. Any time now!

NDH- your auto correct is making me laugh. My phone does that often and people respond to my text messages very confused. Im afraid it will get me in to trouble some time by saying something inappropriate, as i've corrected a few that have before they sent. Annoying! Glad you are feeling well, that may change now in 3 trimester! Sorry to say. Lol. Thats when I started some miserable symptoms and it all became harder. Hope its a good one for you though. 

Mummy- I LOVE the naems Charlotte and Elizabeth together. Thats a winning combo! 

Anyone who has just had a baby or having one soon already planning when to have their next child? 

Im still mourning my news, no more babies. Then I feel bad for being sad over that when I have a new baby who is amazing. I think him being so amazing makes it harder though, as I dont want to think its the last time i'll have this:( I feel like taking the risk some days and resolve to having another in 2 years, but other days I feel like its too much of a risk and dont want to leave my children with no mom...idk. Its hard though to get that news. I never ever thought it would be concrete that I can't have another baby....

Huggles- hello and hugs to you. Hope you are well. 

Have a great weekend everyone! Chat soon! 

Also, if anyone else wants to join together on FB, let me know! I've got Miss Sarah on my friends and would enjoy to add anyone else from this lovely thread on there as well.


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Sheryl- love Juliana. Funny you are packing bags now. I had NO bags packed and at 1am when I had to pack them in a panic, it was tough. So yea, I suggest doing it ahead of time.
> 
> Anyone who has just had a baby or having one soon already planning when to have their next child?
> 
> Also, if anyone else wants to join together on FB, let me know! I've got Miss Sarah on my friends and would enjoy to add anyone else from this lovely thread on there as well.

I think I am going to stick with Kristin Isabella. DH doesn't want me to change it. And I love the name still more than anything else I have come up with. I have a really hard time remembering when I am trying to think of Julianne or Julianna. I have had a list of what to pack in my bags for well over a month just in case but still haven't put them together. I have my 34 week appointment Thursday so may as well get it over with. 

I think our kids will be between 3 and 5 years apart. Two is just too close together for me after seeing what my friends are going through. 

You can add me on facebook. I think I am the only Sheryl Behr.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Nikki! 

You def sound like you're doing too much! Hope you manage to rest a bit! 

Sheryl... it's a gorgeous name! :cloud9: 

We had a busy day but I have absolutely everything I need for my hospital bag now and so tonight I will be packing it! :) :) including gifts from baby for Lottie and kiddie magazine with things to entertain her if she comes to visit at the hospital! :D 

Any of you American ladies planning on or have been watching the X Factor?? We've had the show running in the UK for about 7 years now (Idols got canned and this was put in it's place) but the reason I ask is because of all the hype about the American version over here... will it/wont it work for Simon Cowell etc etc... we are getting the footage.. some of which I saw yesterday and my word you guys have some amazingly talented people!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh and Happppppppppppppppppppppppy Birrrrrrrrrrrrthday Sarah!!! :cake: 

Hope you have a lovely day!! xxx


----------



## flyingduster

I had a midwife appointment today, and got hubby to come along so we could have a wee tour of the birthing suites so he knows where to bring me when I'm in labour, and so that I'm not totally unfamiliar with the rooms!!! Baby is 1/5th engaged into my pelvis now, so yay for that! Now I want it to keep dropping and have a nice quick labour.... lol, probably won't, but we can hope! I realised there's a full moon on the 12th, and I'm due on the 14th, so I wonder if that'll influence anything if I haven't popped by then?? I hope I pop early rather than late though...

But otherwise, all is well, my tummy is measuring slightly big, but blood pressure all good and everything, so just a waiting game now... tick tock, tick tock... lol!


Ny, add me on FB; https://www.facebook.com/flyingduster and anyone else can too (though I think most of the rest of you have...? lol!) and when I DO pop, I'll be updating facebook first as I can get to it easily on my crappy phone, but won't be able to get to forums until I'm home, so yes by all means if there's a sudden message on there that I'm in labour or something, by all means it can be shared here, it's not that I'd be trying to exclude you guys at all!!! lol


----------



## nypage1981

Flying- thats exadctly how it was for me, when I had Kian, facebook got all the updates, but like you, its not as easy to access this site with my phone and I was in hospital a few days....so I wasnt trying not to update either!

Mummy- I caught a bit of the show, but really, after Idol for the past....who knows how many years, Im kind of sick of those type of shows! I may try it though...Simon seems nicer in this show, I was wondering if they weren't allowing him to be as mean. But again, I only saw like 3 singers so maybe he was just warming up! Lol. 

Sheryl- love that name, so good choice! And yea, having children farther apart really does have advantages. I LOVE having my children the 7 years apart that they are. At least while they are at this age....later on I ma wish they were closer, but for having a newborn its awesome to have a 7 year old. 

I am just trying so hard to not be bummed about no more children. Its hard.


----------



## Huggles

awesome news flying! Fx'd baby arrives nice and soon!

Ny- :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, im not really getting any sleep.. im so tired !!! and my boobs really hurt from all that expressing and leaking and soreness.. im so sick of it lol shes on all formula now anyway as prescribed by the doctor for her weight gain.. we went for her weekly check up and she is 2.25kg now, so thats good, she gained 200 gms in 4 days.. xx i hope you are resting well although i know it is difficult with gorgeous kian now, the first few days... xx hope you cope well though... i know youre so bummed about not having any more kids, but i really do believe you could if you spoke to your doctor again and gave it some time to get on to the safe zone or something ? maybe in two years ? xx i do hope you will be able to have more children as you wish to xxx

Mummy, you are so close now... oct the 28th.. can you believe you are giving birth this month !! youre lovely surprise is on his/her way... and i love your choice of name.. its very classy .. xxx

Flying, i cannot believe you are giving birth on the 14th or the 12th if the full moon agrees with you.. its going to be so awesome... im excited for you and really cant wait to see a pic of your gorgeous bubs xxx yay for the engaging !!

NDH, hope your dh's job search is going ok and that you are doing well with your pregnancy !! xx fx'd he will get a job soon xxx

Dew, im crossing my fingers and toes for your BFP soon !!! xxx fx'd for that test !!! :hugs:

Sarah my love, hope you had a wonderful birthday !!!!! and i just have a brilliant feeling about this IVF you are gearing up for .. and im praying it works out for you xxx you soooooo deserve it !! xxx:hugs:

Huggles , hope your pregnancy is going well !!! xxx you must be over the moon... i cant believe you are 32 weeks already.. it seems like yesterday that you were celebrating your 26-28 week mark.. i am honestly very very happy for you x and i know its going to be such a precious moment for you xxx

AFM, nothing much going on here, im trying to get infant gaviscon sent over from the uk or us as she has bad reflux and the doctor prescribed some and he knows its not really available here !! im giving her infacol at the moment for colic but hoping i get my hands on some infant gaviscon soon xx she gained the weight so thats good, other than that everythings been ok.. dh is back to work today, so im on my own looking after her from today, mums coming over for a bit.. but thats about it, nothing much going on here, all the eventful stuff is over from my end ! 

just want a break now lol, sounds funny, but i feel so overworked and tired.. all the time.. i just want to fly and go on a cruise or something... dh and me are already planning our holiday next year as we feel so tired lol.. i want to go to australia, but am concerned about a very long flight with the baby,, it will be in august or something though.. otherwise, its back to the uk, but this time we will stay in ireland for a week, or wales... and not be driving around a lot.. dh's third plan is to go on a mediterranean cruise.. i dont know if im too keen on that one.. getting on and off a cruise with a travel system, although i would love to visit all the different places !

ny, with regards to having other babies... lol i am soooo ok with just this one now... i dont feel like having another one real soon, i dont know if it sounds awful but im so tired and just want my normal life back for a bit before i even contemplate having another one.. maybe in another 2 years or something.. lets see ! i dont want dh to get too old as well.. lol

sorry for the long blabble.. i dont come online much as ive got so much to do at home xx so im trying to tackle all in one post.. 

BIG :hugs: to all of you xx


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Flying... sounds like a fab appointment! :thumbup: I know what you mean about updating facebook and not here as it's not easy for me to get on the forum on my phone either... but my plan is as follows..... I have a bunch of friends on BnB that have my mobile/cell number and when things start kicking off I'll be letting them know and they will update my journal (Huggles/Sheryl or whoever else visits my journal will be welcome to update you ladies) but we'll be keeping all news OFF facebook until after the event! As we'll be phoning certain family and friends and letting them know before the general public.... so basically... BnB will be in the know before anyone else! :thumbup: 

And I'm happy for pictures/names/birth weight to be shared on this thread as soon as it's announced... cos I'm not sure how soon I'll be able to get online and want you lovely ladies knowing how things went!!! 

Nikki... we had the 'what are are plans for contraception after baby' conversation yesterday... we both very happily are not going down the route of permanent contraception for a long time still as we are still young (30/29 years)... so i think I'll be trying something (other than the pill) as I've not been on the pill since Oct 2006 as it messed with my body so much. We're not sure if we're done after two... we may want more... so we'll just wait and see how things turn out! :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Flying- thats exadctly how it was for me, when I had Kian, facebook got all the updates, but like you, its not as easy to access this site with my phone and I was in hospital a few days....so I wasnt trying not to update either!
> 
> Mummy- I caught a bit of the show, but really, after Idol for the past....who knows how many years, Im kind of sick of those type of shows! I may try it though...Simon seems nicer in this show, I was wondering if they weren't allowing him to be as mean. But again, I only saw like 3 singers so maybe he was just warming up! Lol.
> 
> Sheryl- love that name, so good choice! And yea, having children farther apart really does have advantages. I LOVE having my children the 7 years apart that they are. At least while they are at this age....later on I ma wish they were closer, but for having a newborn its awesome to have a 7 year old.
> 
> I am just trying so hard to not be bummed about no more children. Its hard.

My brother and I are 9 years apart so I have always been like a second mama to him. Of course now he's 16 and I don't get to see him as often as I'd like. He does come stay with us for several days at a time probably twice a year but he's not very active aside from playing on the computer like I do.


----------



## sherylb

Mummy -- I am thinking about paraguard since we can't have hormone birth control while BFing. I got some info about it in the mail and it sounds good to me. Still need to discuss with my doctor.


----------



## MummyCat

Ooh, I've not heard of that one before but then I've not looked into contraception hot years! We used to just avoid my fertile period in my cycle or use a condom if we were desperate :rofl:


----------



## sherylb

I heard about it recently. It's called the copper coil. It's an IUD similar to Mirena at least in basic form but without the hormones. It lasts up to 10 years.


----------



## MummyCat

Ooh, sounds ideal :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

As long as my doctor recommends it I will probably try to do it in January. We are still planning for Medicaid to pay for the birth since we are covered through January so we aren't signing up for insurance through DH's new job until January to save some money. It would be $100 a month just for DH who rarely gets sick and doesn't go to the doctor when he is sick anyway.


----------



## paula181

I know its late in the year but can i join in pleaseeeee :flower:

xx


----------



## NDH

We decided not to use any contraception - if we're pregnant again in 3 months so be it (it would be a change from two years of trying anyway! Lol). If not pregnant after a year then we'll start trying again. In my head my perfect age difference is 18 months, but I learned my lesson in trying to control when it happens.


----------



## sherylb

NDH -- your plan makes a lot more sense for you after taking so long for this one. The first month that I intentionally tried to get pregnant I was so I have really got to take this seriously. I want Kristin to be potty trained before I am pregnant again.


----------



## CBHarris_BABE

Hi everyone:) 
i am 19 and so is my boyfriend we have been ttc for about a year now. Right now i am at a stand still because i have not had my period (had spotting and a white *odorless* discharge) the entire month so i take a pt and the results come back negative! Okayy still no period so idk if i should hold out longer or go see a doctor.... I mean is this normal?


----------



## flyingduster

we don't intend to worry about contraception after this lil one is born either. We will probably avoid my fertile time for a bit at least, but at the same time we won't be upset if we do have #2 fairly soon after either. We only want two in total though, so will discuss things when we're facing #2 I guess....!


lmao, I'm having SOOOOOOOOOOO much fun at work today (yes, I'm still working. lol), when people call up or book in their next appointment, and I say something like "I should be back by then" (december) they ask "oh, are you going away?" and I can say "hmm, well yeah, I'm due to have a baby next week...." LMAO! omg it's soooooooooooo awesome to say that!!! It shocks people no-end to say it like that! bahahahaha. At work there's a half door (like the bottom half of a stable door) that I'm behind 99% of the time when I'm chatting to them, so they don't see my bump, and so a lot of them have no idea I'm even pregnant, let alone due NEXT WEEK! hehehehehe. Very funny seeing their faces! I think my boss got a bit of a fright when I said it like that too. heh. 

But at the same time... next week!!???? eep!


----------



## nypage1981

:( I have to be on contraception of some sort since it could be physically detrimental to get pregnant again....I haven't had birth control since I was like 21 years old. Sigh. I wish I could get pregnant right away again, I miss it already. Hope this does't take away from my joy of baby Kian. I dont want to waste it all away sad over this. The newborn baby time already flies by so quick! 

Dew and Sarah- how are you 2 feeling? Are you each feeling peaceful and well? Hope not too sick or being affected by the drugs too much.....hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Huggles

love the new avatar NY! He's gorgeous!

Flying - that's so cool that you can say that!


----------



## Dew

Today I saw some brown spotting on TP. IUI was on 23rd so today can either be 10 or 11 dpo, not sure. I am pretty sure AF is on her way. I plan to call clinic tomorrow and ask them if I need to stop progesterone to initiate full flow AF. I didn't expect any more from this IUI cycle than previous unmedicated ones and it is never pleasant to reach this stage of cycle :(

Hope you all are doing well. Love to new babies, Gemma and Kian! Sarah, hope you had a great brithday.


----------



## sherylb

Talked to SIL today. It is suspected that she has PCOS. She's supposed to take a blood test 8 days after O to confirm. She's doing O test strips and expects to get a positive tomorrow. I don't know much about PCOS so I will have to read up on it more.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

just a quick update....I had a nice birthday in buffalo and then yesterday came back to canada and we checked into an amazing massive suite overlooking the falls, had a bath and a nap then got a phonecall from my inlaws.....my 2 younger dogs had attacked my older dog and they were at the vets. she had 4 quite bad bite marks.
we were so upset we eneded up leaving the hotel and driving back to my inlaws to pick her up and take her home. i cried so hard when I saw her as she was all dozy form drugs and her tongue was hanging out :cry: we took her to my vet today and he said she would be fine. the other 2 dogs are still at my inlaws, Im really upset at them. it was over food and my vet said its quite common for younger dogs to attack older dogs so we are going to keep them separate as much as possible. my older dog is such a gentle girl, we dont know how old she is and I worry about her all the time so this was just devestating. she is acting more normal today so I feel better but I didnt sleep much.

anyway I havent read any posts, hope everyone is doing well. preethi I got your birthday email thank you so much, you are so sweet to do that when you are so busy and tired with gemma :kiss:

afm I dont have my period yet but I think thats because I just stopped the progesterone on saturday night....Ive read it starts a couple of days after? not sure if thats true but I have heard of it extending the LP and today is 16DPO which is when I got my period last month so it will probably come tonight. I did a test yesterday just incase (bfn) as I was thinking what if my beta was too early I didnt want to stop the progesterone and something happen. I dont really care when it comes as Im taking this month off anyway!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Today I saw some brown spotting on TP. IUI was on 23rd so today can either be 10 or 11 dpo, not sure. I am pretty sure AF is on her way. I plan to call clinic tomorrow and ask them if I need to stop progesterone to initiate full flow AF. I didn't expect any more from this IUI cycle than previous unmedicated ones and it is never pleasant to reach this stage of cycle :(
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. Love to new babies, Gemma and Kian! Sarah, hope you had a great brithday.

just looked to see if you updated....I have been reading often you dont start your period until after you stop the progesterone but can have spotting. how long is your LP usually? of course I hope its IB.

let me know what the clinic said, so weird if we end up with AF at the same time this month.


----------



## Dew

Nice to hear from you Sarah but really very sorry about the mishap with your dog...those silly little dogs, why did they have to hurt her so badly :( Hope she feels better soon!

AFM, this is not usual spotting, it is already turning reddish as at the beginning of period. I am calling the clinic first thing in the morning. Let's see how I do tonight. I hope I don't cramp or get anything scary as I am alone at home. It will be so weird if AF starts tonight on CD22, I usually get AF on CD26 or 27. Sarah, LP is 14-15 days normally. 

Sheryl, sorry your SIL is diagnosed with PCOS. I don't know much about it except that day 3 estrogen levels are elevated in PCOS. I have seen many women with PCOS getting BFP after treatment. Hope they figure out best treatment for your SIL. Give her all your support so she doesn't get discouraged and disappointed.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry you are spotting Dew. hope the clinic can give you some helpful info.
Sarah - sorry to hear about your dogs - hope the older one recovers quickly :hugs:

sheryl - my sil tried for 5 years to fall pg naturally and nothing. Then she was diagnosed with pcos, put on meds, and i think 2 months later she fell pg. Had her baby, and now, 2 years later, went back on the meds, and 1 month later she fell pg again. So really hope that if they do make that definite diagnosis for your sil she has the same positive reaction to meds that my sil did.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, glad you had a nice time in buffalo, but so sorry about your dog, that must be so upsetting.. i love dogs and cant bear to think of anything like that happening with my mums dog, i can imagine how upset you must be... :hugs: 

the room overlooking the falls sounds fab ! 

so sorry about your bfn, do you think it might be a late bfp? i had many bfn's before my bfp, but i was testing way too early.. xx anyway if you are taking this month off then its a good time to sit back and relax for a bit and get away from it all.. whilst preparing for ivf, its best you take all the rest you can and dont stress yourself out.. xxxx

FX'D .. when are you planning to have the ivf? sorry if ive not read that bit to understand when youre having it.


----------



## sherylb

Huggles I am hoping for the same thing for my SIL. They have had a long, difficult 5 years and I know they said they were open to adopting twins and having a third of their own so she may end up with 3 at the end.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Sarah, glad you had a nice time in buffalo, but so sorry about your dog, that must be so upsetting.. i love dogs and cant bear to think of anything like that happening with my mums dog, i can imagine how upset you must be... :hugs:
> 
> the room overlooking the falls sounds fab !
> 
> so sorry about your bfn, do you think it might be a late bfp? i had many bfn's before my bfp, but i was testing way too early.. xx anyway if you are taking this month off then its a good time to sit back and relax for a bit and get away from it all.. whilst preparing for ivf, its best you take all the rest you can and dont stress yourself out.. xxxx
> 
> FX'D .. when are you planning to have the ivf? sorry if ive not read that bit to understand when youre having it.

hopefully next month if I can scrape together $12,000! I think I can do it, trouble is our spa business is up and down and sometimes I have to move over money to cover payroll or supplies. Im hoping october will be a good month and then I can start....I just have to phone them CD1 in November. Im quite excited about it as it will give me the best chance and I have the chance of freezing some for future use if I do well.

I dont think im pregnant.....a negative beta at 11dpo and a negative frer at 15dpo confirms it for me. Ive read that progesterone can delay a period and smy last pills were Saturday night. Im 17dpo today so its my longest LP ever (usually 13/14 but last month was 15, if I get my period today it would be 16), but good thing is I dont care as Im taking this month off so not waiting for CD1 to call the clinic.

dew I cant believe your period has come before mine :growlmad: well too bad this wasnt your month, hope this next cycle is better...will they up your meds? :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Just called clinic and they want me to continue with progesterone until I get full flow or until my beta on Friday. This spotting is different because it's there every time I wipe, however previously, I used to get colored CM only once per day on the wipe (which could easily be missed if I was not noticing). It is either dirty brown or sometimes reddish CM (not bright red yet). I will put a pad and drag my a** out of house today. Weather is going to be good so hopefully I can have good time driving around.

I also have to prepare that Jungle cake for tomorrow. I plan to bake today in the evening, put my pineapple and pudding filling between the layers so it soaks overnight. I will crumb coat with buttercream frosting so it doesn't dry, then do the decorations tomorrow.

Hope you all are doing well. Thanks Huggles :hug:


----------



## sarahincanada

the $600 emergency vet bill is coming out of my IVF fund! I will be having a few words with my younger dogs tonight....they will find their life this week is not quite as cozy :nope: it breaks my heart how lovely my older dog is and she had to go through this. I dont know how much dogs remember and I know they say you can olny scold them during the act, but I think they know something is up as they have been very quiet @ my inlaws.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dew I cant believe your period has come before mine :growlmad: well too bad this wasnt your month, hope this next cycle is better...will they up your meds? :hugs:

No it hasn't arrived yet :) Following is the letter I received from my FS few days back.

_"I have reviewed the data from your recently completed treatment cycle and I am pleased with the response which has been observed. Hopefully the outcome of this current attempt will be the establishment for you of a viable pregnancy. 

However, if our efforts are not successful, I would like to repeat the same protocol next month without any modifications. A similar response should afford you an excellent opportunity to achieve your goal." _


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> the $600 emergency vet bill is coming out of my IVF fund! I will be having a few words with my younger dogs tonight....they will find their life this week is not quite as cozy :nope: it breaks my heart how lovely my older dog is and she had to go through this. I dont know how much dogs remember and I know they say you can olny scold them during the act, but I think they know something is up as they have been very quiet @ my inlaws.

So sorry :nope: I feel bad for all dogs, older dog as well as younger ones too. hope they learn and not repeat such thing in future.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Just called clinic and they want me to continue with progesterone until I get full flow or until my beta on Friday. This spotting is different because it's there every time I wipe, however previously, I used to get colored CM only once per day on the wipe (which could easily be missed if I was not noticing). It is either dirty brown or sometimes reddish CM (not bright red yet). I will put a pad and drag my a** out of house today. Weather is going to be good so hopefully I can have good time driving around.
> 
> I also have to prepare that Jungle cake for tomorrow. I plan to bake today in the evening, put my pineapple and pudding filling between the layers so it soaks overnight. I will crumb coat with buttercream frosting so it doesn't dry, then do the decorations tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. Thanks Huggles :hug:

sounds like a good plan....last week was messed up for me as I had the early beta so when it came to the last of my pills I was a little worried 'what if' and so did the frer. on a normal month I would have the beta on 14dpo and the result on 15dpo so know whether to get a new prescription or stop. Im hoping that as this is weird for you that its something good, but I know if it was me I would assume its AF :hugs:

yay cant wait to see a photo of the cake :thumbup: where did you learn to do this kind of thing??


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> yay cant wait to see a photo of the cake :thumbup: where did you learn to do this kind of thing??

Thanks Sarah. 

...and I am learning all about baking/decorating by reading online blogs and watching videos on youtube. It is one of my favorite pastime :) I hope it turns out good.


----------



## sarahincanada

hey heres different question:

what perfume do you all wear? if you like perfumes. Im looking for a new one and quite like Burberry's new one called Body. 

I usually wear DKNY or Stella McCartney...but my mum wears the same and mu hubby complains I smell like my mother :haha: he even thinks the Body one smells like her :dohh: but the smells he likes I dont like....he wears Angel by Thierry Mugler and its unisex and I was going to wear it as he loves it, but its way too sweet smelling for me.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> hey heres different question:
> 
> what perfume do you all wear? if you like perfumes. Im looking for a new one and quite like Burberry's new one called Body.
> 
> I usually wear DKNY or Stella McCartney...but my mum wears the same and mu hubby complains I smell like my mother :haha: he even thinks the Body one smells like her :dohh: but the smells he likes I dont like....he wears Angel by Thierry Mugler and its unisex and I was going to wear it as he loves it, but its way too sweet smelling for me.

Flower by Kenzo, Chanel 5, Acqua di Gioia by Georgio Armani, Joop rococo, Miracle by Lancome. I like them all and they are all gifts.


----------



## Dew

On daily basis, in addition to my Degree Ultra Clear Red Satin antiperspirant, I also wear a body fragrance from Bath and Body works.


----------



## nypage1981

Kenzo is mine too! I love it but it is kind of sweet also. I think Angel is sweeter tho. Also Dior addict. But that's really heavy so you mist spritz and walk through it. Lol and I love j'adore. S

I love perfumes and have gone through a lot but can't think right now. Sad I can't wear them as I would hate to smell different for my little baby.


----------



## sarahincanada

hows everything going NY? loving it??!!


----------



## flyingduster

Bit hurried right now as I'm off to work, but had to post cos I'm down to single digits now... 9 days until EDD!

I hope everyone is well!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Loving it Sarah! However,, a little baby blues now. Hope it passes. 

That's aweful about your dogs. Poor older doggie. Hope the little ones back off and can be trusted alone again.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Lots of women on various forums say AF came 3-4 days after last dose of Prometrium. If AF is delayed that much for me, it may mess things up for us in next cycle as DH is flying out for a week on Oct 22. Even though his sperm count is good, I wouldn't want to use frozen sperms for IUI.

I have mild headache (my usual pre-AF symptom, starts out mild and is severe a day before or on day of AF), nipples which were very sensitive earlier aren't much now, breasts are still hurting and I am having dirty brown discharge on wiping. Not a pretty story, sorry if TMI.

Are you testing again today or tomorrow morning, just because AF hasn't arrived yet??


----------



## Dew

Mummy: I am watching *X-factor*. I don't understand how it is different from American Idol or for that matter even America's Got Talent is always picking a singer as their winner. I agree about the quality of auditions, saw some great talent there and love Simon-Paula pair, they are cute together.


----------



## babyhopes2323

My favourite is the old lancome hypnose, but right now, i wear happy by clinique and Gold by Guess. im not bothering with getting a lancome as i know i cant wear anything much because of the baby.. 

Ny, sorry to hear about your blues.,.. i cried after my first night.. i thought i wasnt going to be able to do it..

you will pass it.. for sure and you should know that better than me as youve had ella for experience ! xxxx:hugs:

Flying.. yay, cant believe 9 days to go.. !

Dew, hope youre doing well, your cake just sounds scrumptious at times, i get serious sugar highs after reading your detailed description on the frosting etc.. yumm.. i love to do what you do, look for recipies etc, but i know i dont have the will power that you do to try adventurous things, i try and play safe and experiment with cheesecake sort of simple desserts ! .. praying your next cycle of IUI works !!!! xxxxxx FX'D :pray:


----------



## babyhopes2323

lol sorry i tried to get the pray emoticon and ended up with a smiley face.,. !!


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah - oh Hun sorry to hear about your doggie :(

Flying - OMG 9 days!! Eeeeek :shock:

Dew, sorry it looks like AF is on her way :( X Factor is different because the judges are more involved, they split the contestants into 4 groups! Boys, girls, over 30's and then Groups and each get assigned a judge and thu have to work with them to help them! It creates a lot of fun between the judges as they all get very competitive, but when the people perform.. They don't just cone on and sing (well sometimes they might) but they can have dancers/ backing singers etc and the performances can be more of a production :) 

But yes, at the end of the day they're looking for singers!! 

Sheryl, hope things work out okay for your SIL! How are you doing??

Nikki, love your avatar and hope the blues don't last long! :hugs:

Huggles, happy 50 days to go!!! Hope you have a nice time shopping with your Mum!! :flower:

Natalie, how's things my lovely?? What's new with you? Any appt's coming up??

Preethi, glad you sound like you're doing well! How is your princess??? Can we have another pic of her soon please? (I'm not broody at all.. No no.... Not me) :haha:

Update on me, BP is behaving, but more protein in my urine so have to send a sample to hospital today! Baby measuring 36 weeks and still head down!


----------



## MommyMel

Hi Ladies,,,,

may i join this group, we have being TTC for a while now..... i am so praying that i conceive during 2011......
this has been and still is a major rollercoaster for me....


----------



## Dew

BFN on dollar test with FMU @ 12 dpiui. I feel like calling clinic to ask if I can stop progesterone but I doubt they will deviate from protocol. 

Preethi, pray icon code is very difficult to remember, I have also tried what you did, don't worry I read it as praying with a smile :)

Mummy, hope protein in urine does not create any problem. Good to know baby is doing great :thumbup:

Flying, wow just 8 more days..awesome! :happydance:

Hoping everyone is doing great :hug: to all

I have a busy day today, DH is coming back and gotta prepare that cake too, will post pictures in the night :)


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

dew I got my flow today :happydance: a little spotting last night on toilet paper and brown today. so thats sunday, monday, tuesday I was pill free. it was disturbing to me that I wasnt pregnant but period wasnt coming, I dont like when things get messed up as my cycle is always good. Im happy to have a month off, I have a pap smear tomorrow to make sure thats ok and just saving for IVF! we will probably BD every other night nearer ovulation but Im not doing sticks or temping or anything. Dew did you read cypress on my other thread got her BFP on a natural cycle while waiting for IVF? she has low amh and had a m/c earlier this year, so thought you may want to follow her journey.

mummy I usually watch the reality shows, but gone off the singing ones recently and dont watch american idol anymore. however this summer we had one called 'the voice' (i read that its coming to the uk and jessie j is going to be a judge). I really liked that one as it was also a different concept....the judges have their backs to the singers and if they like the voice they buzz and their seats turn around. if more than 1 judge buzzes the singer gets to choose who to work with and they do mentoring. then its battle rounds and the whole thing moves along quicker than idol. I really liked the judges we had and the whole format, the judges would perform with their singers too. I watched the first X Factor as I always found Simon funny and it just reminded me of Idol and I was bored and found they really dragged out each scene. The 2nd one was better and Im going to give it a chance. 

thanks for all your perfume names, Im going to try some of them! and if you get a chance smell Burberry Body, I really like it. I didnt really think about not wearing perfume with a baby duhh!!! so much to learn :blush:

flying Im so excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dew

Good for you Sarah! :) Enjoy your month off. I read Cypress' post on BFP sticky thread 1 or 2 days back. She has a VERY long list of stuff she ate and used. Hope it's a sticky bean for her!


----------



## sherylb

I am doing well. Kristin's nursery is finished now. I can't believe in about a month I could be having this baby. I still can pretty easily hide the bump completely depending on what I am wearing and how I am sitting. Dh's training is boring but at least he's bringing home the bacon now. I have him taking lunch to work every day now since even Whataburger is about $7 a day. I am trying to make it healthier than what I have at home so I send him with some frozen entree and he has fruit cups and his caffeine-free Crush at work.  I just posted nursery and bump pictures in my journal.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...des-baby-journal-sonogram-vid-pg-13-a-19.html


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Sarah, I'm so sorry about your dogs! Terriers can be lil terrors sometimes.... :hugs: And have fun on your month off too!!!


Down to 8 days now... Sheesh this counting down thing is gonna get to me soon I think! lol!!! All of yesterday the baby felt *different* though, it's movements are a bit different, though still strong and regular, and then last night I swear it was laying RIGHT on my bladder. Like, I went to the toilet, stood up, and immediately felt like I needed to pee again! Sat back down, nope, nothing there, stand up; yup, pressure there makes me feel like I need to pee. Ugh! So I suspect it's dropped down more, which is good! Also this morning I threw up again, and it's been weeks since I last threw up. Previously I've noticed I've thrown up around when I've had other symptoms of it having a growth spurt or something, and I have decided it's a flood of hormones in my system making me vomit, so FX that means things are happening in there to make me vomit this morning!!!! I'm seeing the midwife this afternoon after work so will see what she says about if it's dropped more etc then.


----------



## Dew

I was running late in the evening and unfortunately camera battery was discharged so couldn't take a picture but my friend took pictures with her camera at her home so will share with you all once she sends them to me. All my friends are so nice they appreciated my effort and kids were excited to see it too :)


----------



## Dew

So very sad to learn of Steve Jobs passing away today :cry:

https://abcnews.go.com/blogs/techno...death-in-2005-stanford-commencement-speech-2/


----------



## MummyCat

Sheryl.... gorgeous pics hun! 

Flying... a week to go... Happy 39 weeks hun! :dance: 

Dew, it's very sad news to wake up to! :(


----------



## MummyCat

Flying... perhaps that's tomorrow that you're 39 weeks! I can never keep up with our intercontinental date and time lines... but I'm sure when you wake up a bit later in my day you'll only have a week to go! :rofl:


----------



## flyingduster

haha mummy, still not 39 weeks till tomorrow; if in doubt my sig ticker is accurate to MY time zone, not to anyone elses, so what it says, it what it is for ME here... :) 

So I've just found out that what I thought was just globs of CM (egg-white consistency, but yellow; like the CM I've had on and off all pregnancy) is likely to be my plug coming away cos I've had some decent 'globs' of it! But if it is, then it's been coming away for a good week or so now, and I could easily go for another week or so with no plug anyway so it doesn't really mean a whole lot I guess, but it'd be nice if it IS doing *something*!!! I had a MW appointment today but nothing really to report, bub is still sitting at 1/5th engaged and is on my left hip right on top of my bladder! lol 

I did have a random cry-session this afternoon though (absolutely NO reason, I just couldn't stop the tears and sobbing! It almost made me laugh cos it was so un-called for) so I know the hormones are definitely surging a lot right now... 

But basically, we just continue to wait! :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, enjoy your month off !! you deserve some rest from all this pressure.. to prepare yourself for your IVF session !! xx so excited !! xx

Mummy, thanks for asking, she is doing fine ! the only problem is my dh used ot help me out with the midnight feeds, but now that he has gone back to work, i have to do the 2:30am and 6am feeds and they are killing me.. as he has to drive over an hour and half to get to his work place.. so i cant expect him to do the night feeds.

she has her next appointment on the 13th, so we will see how much weight she has gained and she has her brain scan as well as most newborns have a small bleed in their brain which tends to dissolve within weeks, if they increase, they do so in the first three days of life.. we are over a month so just following up with scans to see whether they have dissolved or not. how are you doing anyway? hows the pregnancy going? i would have been 38 weeks on monday.. its so weird... ! 

i can have a drink on my birthday though ! the 23rd.. i would have been due on the 24th .. ! 

Flying, im sure next week you will be having your bubs... you never know !! i dont think you will go overdue... so excited for you !!! xx

Hope all of you are doing well xxx


----------



## Huggles

sorry for the bfn dew :hugs:
Glad af arrived for you sarah! enjoy your month off!

Flying - ooh, sounds like things might be starting to happen! hopefully baby arrives soon!

Babyhopes - glad to hear gemma is doing well.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> So very sad to learn of Steve Jobs passing away today :cry:
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/blogs/techno...death-in-2005-stanford-commencement-speech-2/

its very sad, I started using apple aged 16 at design college! thats 23 years I have used them. no-one used to know what apple was so he did an amazing job bringing it to the masses. what a brilliant man, RIP.

dew so glad everything went well with the cake and looking forward to seeing photos! are you still spotting?

Im of to my pap smear :growlmad:


----------



## sarahincanada

I was upset yesterday as the spa is really slow this week and I have to move over $1000 to cover payroll, but today just found out I will be making an extra $3000 from a client this month :happydance: so thats $2000 up, towards the IVF fund! I should make a ticker with what Ive raised :haha:


----------



## sherylb

I think the ticker is a great idea. People use them for all kinds of different stuff as it is.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh wow thats great. ... !!! so jealous of your spa business, you must be going for free massages and treatments all the time !!! xx.. ticker is a brilliant idea.. that way even if someone misses out on the posts, we can look at your ticker and have the countdown on there !


----------



## MummyCat

babyhopes2323 said:


> Mummy, thanks for asking, she is doing fine ! the only problem is my dh used ot help me out with the midnight feeds, but now that he has gone back to work, i have to do the 2:30am and 6am feeds and they are killing me.. as he has to drive over an hour and half to get to his work place.. so i cant expect him to do the night feeds.
> 
> she has her next appointment on the 13th, so we will see how much weight she has gained and she has her brain scan as well as most newborns have a small bleed in their brain which tends to dissolve within weeks, if they increase, they do so in the first three days of life.. we are over a month so just following up with scans to see whether they have dissolved or not. how are you doing anyway? hows the pregnancy going? i would have been 38 weeks on monday.. its so weird... !

oooh... will keep you guys in my thoughts for the 13th!!! I'm sure she'll do wonderfully as she's such a good girl for her Mummy!! :hugs:

Pregnancy is going okay thanks, getting uncomfortable and not sleeping well at night... but that's all normal! :thumbup:



sarahincanada said:


> I was upset yesterday as the spa is really slow this week and I have to move over $1000 to cover payroll, but today just found out I will be making an extra $3000 from a client this month :happydance: so thats $2000 up, towards the IVF fund! I should make a ticker with what Ive raised :haha:


Sorry about the pap smear... I'm due to have one - but I have to wait till after the pregnancy! 

Yes... definitely need a ticker so we can all count down...or up to your target! :dance:


FLYING..... HAPPY 39 WEEKS!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: 1 week to go!! (Thought I'd try again on the right day!!!)


----------



## flyingduster

ooo, Preethi, good luck for your appointment! And yay for being able to have a drink on your b'day!! My b'day was a couple of weeks ago, so no b'day drinks for me... I've had the odd craving for a nice woodstock or something, but at the same time I've been happy to abstain too! I might just have to have a drink once my milk is in and I can pump properly to get around the alcohol! :)


Yup, officially 39 weeks now, in fact it's late evening here so I'm closer to being 39+1! lol. Nothing to report though, bub is still squirming everywhere. I'm getting up 2-3 times in the night for the toilet but can usually get back to sleep again quickly so I'm quite happy with that. I'm still working full time, though I'm actually sitting on my ass a whole lot now, I'm the one to open the shop and close it up so the hours are there even if the workload isn't so much! And if I don't pop now that it's the weekend then I'll be back opening the shop again on monday morning too. lol! 

But basically we're just waiting.... waiting! It could be tomorrow, it could be in 2 weeks. Ugh. At least I know the waiting *will* come to an end, and the outcome of the waiting is weeellllllll worth the wait. But in the mean time? I'm sick of WAITING! lol!!! On the other hand, I'm almost teary at the thought of NOT being pregnant any more too. Stupid hormones! lol.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 39 weeks flying!!!


----------



## flyingduster

how are you going Huggles!??


ETA; oh, and my friend who took bump pics of me last week txted me to say she's been editing them today and they look great, she's going to put some up on facebook tonight, though I'm off to bed soon but I'll post the link when I get it so you can see them!!! :)


----------



## Huggles

I'm doing good thanks. Super busy at work at the moment, but generally doing good. 
Had my baby shower last weekend and done the last bits of shopping so think we now have everything we need for bubs. Will be sorting and organising the nursery this weekend.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls!

Sarah I'm glad you get the money from your client. So is ivf a go now or do you still need to see about money?
Preethi, I hope liitle Gemma has gained some weight by the 13! I am soooo with you about the nights. I was awake from 1230-300am last night. He wants to eat constantly. So when he wanted more at 330 I made oh bottle feed him breast milk that I've pumped. I'm losing my mind with nursing.....does your LO like her crib or not?

Flying happy 39! Any day, Any day. 

Dew have you gone and enjoyed any of this fall color and Indian summer?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Sarah I'm glad you get the money from your client. So is ivf a go now or do you still need to see about money?

Im 99% sure I can afford it, based on payments I should be getting this month. But the trouble is the spa, I had to move over $1500 this week as it was slow and so I never know how its going to be the rest of the month. But Im hoping it will be ok and my budget includes a little extra. Its $7200 for IVF with ICSI, and then she said about $3000 for drugs so thats only $10,200 but Im saving $12,000 as you never know I might need more drugs if not responding or her calculation could be way off.

ny kian is soooo cute, such a handsome boy. does he look like you or sean? is sean loving it? must be lovely ...his first birth and baby. how old was ella when you guys met? I dont comment much on facebook as my family would be huh who is this baby and get suspicious!!!

added a ticker :haha: have to keep myself entertained this month!! will add funds as I get the cheques.

Dew did you get a full flow? im hoping you will join me doing IVF next month (if theres a next month). how much do you have to budget per ivf with icsi? i know its quite pricey down there. when are you going to that mayo clinic?


----------



## sherylb

I think I have made a great decision about our family Christmas in Houston (4 hours away without stops) on December 18th. We will attend via Skype.  Kristin could be as young as 2 weeks then so it's probably the best we can do.


----------



## sarahincanada

lets all predict when flying with give birth...

Im predicting TUESDAY OCT 11 and a boy!

:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah thanks! I lve posting pics of my little guy, guess you could say I'm obsessed. Or proud! Sean is in heaven, too bad he is back to work Monday, I'm very scared. Your ticker made me giggle as anyone who doesn't know that you wait for money from a business to come through would think wow, she's waiting on 10,000$ to appear by November? Maybe you are just a drug dealer. Lol! 

I think flying will go sunday 16th and a boy!


----------



## MummyCat

LOL @ Sheryl! Fab plan!! :thumbup: We're flying 11 hours to South Africa for Christmas! :rofl:

Sarah... :yipee: for the ticker! :) I think Flying will have baby on the 13th October! xx (hoping the full moon does something!!)


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Your ticker made me giggle as anyone who doesn't know that you wait for money from a business to come through would think wow, she's waiting on 10,000$ to appear by November? Maybe you are just a drug dealer. Lol!

haha I thought that too! I suppose anyone that knows me on here has read me blabbering on about cheques. anyone else I will be a mysterious woman....perhaps they will think stripper, not drug dealer :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Well if you want $10,000 in a month you must b a very nice stripper!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, she dosent mind her cot bed, she sleeps most of the time, but as she is only just becoming full term, well she is technically full term now, i feel she is more active and awake sometimes, whereas when she was born and for a good few weeks until after she came home, she was sleeping a lot.. i guess that comes with prematurity.. luckily she feeds only every 4 hours and not 2 hours, i hear you on all the tiredness.. i just cant wait for her to get to the point where she feeds only 6 hourly !

sarah, i reckon flying will have her baby anywhere from the 13th - 16th.. i cant decide on a fixed date, but one of those days !xxx

hope youre all well.. x


----------



## Dew

No surprise but negative beta this morning. Waiting on AF. Went to Mayo too today and had a long conversation with a doctor. I will write more later, pardon me for not replying to any posts. :hug:


----------



## flyingduster

Awww Dew... :hugs: hun! 


and I'm laughing at everyone giving me predictions! I should start a sweepstake on facebook or something too. LOL! I've had no niggles so far, so who knows; it's anybodies guess still!!!

My friend DID post my bump pics up, and I love them!!!! Check them out here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.299738226709291.92047.113385035344612&type=1 and when she's finished with the rest I'll pick a few out and post them directly. :)


It's the weekend here now (YAY! I'm loving these 2-day weekends! lol) and I have written out a wee list of things I've been meaning to do that I'll potter about and get done today. Like, the bassinet needs to move into our room, but to do so means sorting out a wee cupboard/cabinet that is on my side of the bed that is used as a bit of a dresser. It's only got junk in it and on it, so won't take much to sort out and move away, but it's one of the things I haven't done yet! When it's out of the way the bassinet can come in to it's spot. I also need to sort out a hood thing for it, as I have the drape to go over, but not a frame for the drape so will sort that out later as well. And I still need to get stuff packed for the hospital! lol. So nothing *much* but should be enough to keep me fairly occupied this afternoon, and not sitting around going mad with waiting. LOL


----------



## MummyCat

Flying... pack your bag... you're having a baby on the 13th (if i'm right :haha:)

Preethi... so good to hear that Gemma is doing well. Lottie never fed every 6 hours. It was four hours until weaning and then it was bottles every 4 hours and food in between and then dropping bottles and replacing with food and once on food... she even has fruit snacks in between breakfast and lunch and lunch and dinner :rofl: 

Dew................... sorry for the negative! :( Thinking of you! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh and flying.... lovely lovely pics! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> No surprise but negative beta this morning. Waiting on AF. Went to Mayo too today and had a long conversation with a doctor. I will write more later, pardon me for not replying to any posts. :hug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope the appointment went well and was a positive experience (as positive as any of this stuff can be)
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

flying I love the photos! especially the black and white one, you will have to print that and put it in a frame in bubs room....the look of love on your faces is amazing :cloud9: :cry:


----------



## NDH

Sorry I've been absent - havent been on my computer in almost two weeks now :thumbup: was house/dog sitting for my parents for 10 days and spent themost of the time sewing and I'm trying to see how long I can stay off the computer and be productive lol. Still have my iPod for bnb but I'm not using I as extensively as I do the computer (obviously).

Apologies if I miss anyone, I've been reading but not posting. 

Sarah, I'm loving your ticker for the ivf fund :thumbup: Enjoy your month off fertility treatments.

Dew, sorry for the negative beta. I hope your appointment at Mayo goes well.

Flying, I'll have to break my computer fast to check out your photos - will see if I can borrow DHs computer so my lappy can stay packed away. I don't have a prediction besides boy for you. Could be any day though! Or another two to three weeks - I hope less than that for your sake though.

Preethi, Gemma seems to be doing well - 4 hour feeds is a lot better than 2 hourly! Is she feeding 4 hourly at night too or is she sleeping a bit longer between feeds at night?

Ny, I can't remember what you said in your recent posts but thinking about you and Kian. 

When I break my computer fast I'll add everyone on FB - I think I only have Mummy as a fb friend so far but would love to add the rest of you too. I've not been on fb for over a week either - first time since in like 3 years I've not been on fb for that length of time lol.

Sheryl, Kristin's nursery looks lovely (I saw your pics in your journal). Hope hubby's training is going well :)


----------



## Huggles

sorry for the bfn dew :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Huggles isn't it the middle of the night right now?


----------



## Huggles

lol, yes, it's 04:23am and as usual i'm awake and can't get back to sleep - most annoying really.
So just doing a quick bnb catch-up on my phone and then will try sleep again.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew I'd lve to hear about mayo when you get a chance. Hugs for you. 

Preetji, I was awake for most of last night again. Kian wants to nurse constantly. He is also becoming more awake where he slept more at first. Except when we are out, then he is asleep. 

Flying your pics are great. I love the shawl you are wearing!

Ndh glad youve been busy. Sewing that diaper bag I take it? 

Huggles that's how my last trimester was also. No sleep ever, and I thought it must get better when I'm not pregnant anymore and getting upnwih baby, but not so. It still got worse! Lol. Hope you can rest before Baby comes but it's not likely!

Mummy, my daughter didn't ever go 6 hrs between food either and I hadbto do baby cereal early with her just to thicken her formula a bit. She still likes to snack, but on junk food more than good stuff!

Sheryl nursery looks good!


----------



## NDH

Ny, sadly not yet - can't afford to put in a fabric order as DH still isn't working :nope:. I was sewing reusable breast pads and post partum cloth actually (I react badly to the chemicals in disposables). And now I'm starting another project as I have almost everything on hand - going to make a baby hammock. Just need to pick up a few things from the hardware store - a 2 foot long piece of wood and stuff to hang it from the ceiling (securely of course). Should cost around $15 instead of the $300 they can go for :thumbup:

And today my mommy just gave me a gift certificate for 3 prenatal massages :thumbup: I think I'm going to save them and go weekly from 36/37 weeks and be nice and relaxed for the birth. (it's not specifically for prenatal massage so if baby comes before I've used them all I can go see her after for something else). Should be lovely - mom had an hour and a half massage from her today.


----------



## flyingduster

gosh I'm feeling productive today! I wasted the morning blobbing about online (but hey, that's what saturdays are FOR! :p) but this afternoon went out shopping and bought every single thing on my list, then came home and seem to have started 'nesting' a bit! lol!

Beside my side of the bed is a cabinet, like I said before, that is full and covered in junk. Oodles of hair-ties and necklaces/earrings, some soft-toys and hand creams, boxes and bags and random crap basically! So it all has been sorted, my jewellery is all sorted into proper places and the cabinet cleared off and moved out of the room (ok, so it's sitting in the hall now and hasn't yet found a place to be put, but it's out of the bedroom! lol) and I've bought the bassinet in to it's place so it's right beside where I'm sleeping, literally an arms length away from me. The bassinet doesn't have a hood/cover thing over it, but because it's up against a wall I've put a hook into the wall beside it and draped the cover from there around the end of the bassinet and it looks fine! It's only going to be used for as a newborn so it can't drag things down from way above it so it'll work great. And heck, is it _ever_ making me clucky having the bassinet all set up right there beside the bed!! I just snapped a quick pic of it to show you:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3351.jpg
excuse the TOTALLY destroyed bed there, and the things on the notice board above the bassinet will change; I might just get paranoid and remove anything above it anyway! 

That bit of rainbow coloured fabric at the bottom left of the pic is my other purchase this afternoon that I'm chuffed with; It's 6 yards/5.5m of cotton, tie-dyed rainbow sorta pattern, and once I cut it in half allllllll the way down the centre (length-ways) and hem it, it'll be two lovely new moby-style wraps for bub! I've been looking out for some material but hadn't been able to find what I wanted, so I was really happy when I found this, and even happier when I found it was less than half price ($5/m rather than $12/m it had been) so that'll be my project for the rest of the night; hem it all!


Nesting much? LOL!


NDH, I'll help you from breaking your computer/facebook fast and post my fav of the pics so you can see it here; the black & white one (I've also made it my avatar):
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/299403_299738323375948_113385035344612_1391720_619479178_n.jpg


----------



## Huggles

flying that pic is gorgeous!
And yay for putting up the bassinet! :thumbup:

ndh - that's lovely of your mom to give you that voucher! Going to be so nice getting massages!

Waking up early is really annoying. I wouldn't mind so much if i could get back to sleep, but that seldom happens. So if i wake at 3am with a full bladder (like this morning), then that's it - i stay awake the rest of the night. I try to go back to sleep, but seldom succeed :(


----------



## NDH

Oh Amy that's lovely! (especially the photo of you guys but the bassinet by your bed too :cloud9:

And we're working on similar projects! Only mine is a woven wrap not a stretchy one (going to make a t-shirt one instead of a moby style so there's not as much fabric making me roast). I have a 4m long piece of linen I'm going to cut in half lengthwise and turn into two woven wraps - will dye them down the road too as ita pretty boring mint green fabric. And after practicing with a stuffed animal if I don't think 4m will be long enough then I'll go buy another 1-1.5m of linen and cut it in quarters (lengthwise and widthwise) and attach it to either end of the wrap with a French seam. I wouldn't trust a weightbearing seam obviously, but don't think there's a problem with end seams to add extra length. Not sure if I want to go to the extra work of hemming though or if I'll just borrow my SIL (to be)'s serger.


----------



## NDH

Oh Huggles that stinks :(. I occasionally have trouble getting back to sleep after a bathroom run, but usually don't have much issue.


----------



## flyingduster

haha NDH, I should have said mine is a woven wrap too; I didn't wanna go with the traditional moby-style stretch fabric cos it's only really suitable for newborns; and they don't stay as newborns for long!!! The fabric I got is a light cotton weave; almost a gauze. I wanted something light and airy cos it's spring here now, so will only be getting warmer, and cotton so it breathes for both me and bub who will be bound up in it over summer time! I got 5.5m of it cos I'm a big build and with no stretch in it at all I wanted it to be plenty long enough!!! Once I get it hemmed I'll model it with a cat or teddy bear or something and get a pic to share. :)

and I'd love to just serge the edges, but don't know anyone with a serger, so hems it shall be!!



omg, I just realised my ticker is counting down in days-only now, cos there's no more weeks+days left!!! I already *knew* that, but seeing it written there.... eep!


----------



## NDH

Oh that does sound lovely :). And for $27.50 for TWO wraps you can't go wrong really. Ive had my fabric laying around for years with grand intentions of using it but never did and now I'm glad lol. Don't remember what I paid but it wouldn't have been more than $8/m, and it'll probably be $10ish for the dye. Certainly a lot better than $150 they can go for each!

Eek can't believe you're down to just days left on the ticker! Hmm will it make it to 0 or will baby arrive before then?


----------



## MummyCat

Hi Natalie!!!! Missed ya!:flower: wow you and flying are being industrious! :cloud9: I wish I was good with fabric!!!

Amy, I love the basinet, our Moses basket is coming down out the loft this weekend!! :) 

Huggles, I'm also up a lot of the night mostly about 3 times :dohh: thankfully I can get back to sleep though! 

Oh and we're officially Full Term today :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2323

omg mummy, thanks for the advice.. ive got long months of long nights ahead of me 
!! the doctor did mention that they would go to six hourly but never mentioned when,,, !!

HAPPY FULL TERM MUMMY !!! :headspin: so excited for you.. !


NDH, lovely of your mum to surprise you with the massage vouchers...i love massages and i think they ,make brilliant gifts !! yes gemma still wakes every four hours for her feed, and even though she sleeps between those feeds, shes constantly uncomfortable and making noises because of her reflux, we are just trying to get our hands on some infant gaviscon from the uk to help her out a bit.. x


flying, beautiful pic.. you guys are so organised, nice that you had time to get professional pics taken etc.! cant believe youve got only 6 days left!!!!!!!! your bassinet looks lovely.. ! . i wanted to do all of that(get pics etc) before the last few months of my worrisome pregnancy was robbed from me..its not like i had fun with my pregnancy from the beginning anyway.. lol it was nothing to write home about !!

Huggles, i have that problem too, when i feed gemma now at 4 am etc, i cant get back to sleep and when i do, its almost time for her next feed !! ridiculous.. hope you can get some sleep soonxxx

Ny, i do really hope you are getting some sort of sleep as you will be constantly tired.. youve got ella as well.. i couldnt imagine doing what you do, but i guess you are well organised ! sometimes, i wake up five minutes before her feed and then im rushing as the bottle and water is not warm and then whilst the kettle is boiling she cries out of hunger and i get so upset and feel guilty for not giving her milk on time. there have been occasions where she has not woken up and i didnt wake up because i didnt hear my alarm and shes gone without a feed for five hours ! doctors say she is preterm so should not go beyond five hours.. she should be fed atleast in the fourth hour ! this has happened about three times since shes been home.. xx
hope you get some rest soon xx

Dew, so sorry about your bfn :hugs: waiting to hear more updates soon xx FX'D :fairydust:

Sarah, hope youre ok ! xxx enjoy your month off.. rooting for you for your IVF in november !!!! 

AFM nothing much to report, i can smell formula milk in my sleep.. ! and theres so much sterilising going on, its driving me nuts.. lol.. im so overdue to get a wax !!! lol ive done nothing, and i mean nothing since august and its driving me nuts, i look horrendous ! i should really make time to go during the weekends ! 

have a lovely day ladies xxxx


----------



## NDH

Happy full term Mummy! You could be any day too - goodness how strange it will be when it's just Sheryl, Huggles and I to go. And hopefully before my turn Dew and Sarah will be UTD so then we'll get to spend another 9 mos cheering them on and watching their bumps grow :). :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Happy full term mummy!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies! :) 

Preethi I'm sure that before long you'll back into a routine that works for you! :hugs: 

Natalie... it'll be very odd when most of the babies are here! Fingers crossed we'll be cheering on Dew and Sarah on their pregnancy journeys! :dance:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi I am soooo similar to you. We set our alrm as well and miss it once in a while but luckily he let's us know soon. I couldn't imagine him going 5 hours tho....jelous! I also smell milk all the time. I actually believe I smell like rotten milk! Plus, my hormones mus be broken because I ake up sweaty often. And like you, I need to shave soooooooii badly, and down there I'm afraid to shave near the c section incision. My tummy is still floppy and has a shelf, but I. Down lower than pre pregnancy weight. And when I wake up for feeds in the middle of the night, I sometimes can't sleep and end up making ella's lunch for school at 3 am! I'm losing it! Funny how we sound similar. I hope you are managing well, you sound great. 

Ndh and flying,your home made projects sound great! I never got a sling cuz they're pretty expensive. Can't wait to see pics. 

Happy happy full term mummy! You've done it!


----------



## sarahincanada

great job mummy! :kiss:

flying you are so cute, i cant friggin wait for you to have a baby in the photo :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

ndh it would be nice for dew and I to be pregnant before you give birth, but Ive lost my pma as Ive been hopeful for so many dates through the year and nothing has happened. although Im excited to try IVF Im also trying to keep realistic and know it might take more than 1 go. I have to think that way otherwise paying $12,000 and a bfn will be hard to take. Im really hoping to get some to freeze and i dont mind if it takes a couple of IVFs if I get extra to freeze.

you havent updated about your hubby for a while, so he is not working then? he was going on the air traffic controller course did that happen?

preethi and ny thank you for describing your nights so we can know what we are in for!

huggles and sheryl just over a month for the both of you too, amazing!

dew I cant wait for your update!

have a great weekend everyone :kiss:


----------



## sherylb

I suppose I am still the luckier one of the two of us as far as easy pregnancies Huggles. I wake up at least 5x to go to the bathroom every night but I have no problem falling back asleep. I almost fall asleep on the toilet.

I can't wait for baby girl to be here. I still haven't packed our bags but we have everything ready to go.


----------



## Huggles

I only tend to wake once for the loo, sometimes not even. But if i don't wake for the loo then I wake because I'm uncomfortable or my hip gets sore or something. And then i can't get back to sleep. Makes me worry about night feeds - how am I ever going to cope if i can't sleep between them! Can't believe I'll be dealing with that in just one month! So exciting!


----------



## nypage1981

Nights actually become kind of dreaded for me, but I remember feeling the same way with Ella so I know it passes.....some day! Is just hard to be sitting awake for hours while feeding, knowing you are pretty much alone, and hearing OH snore away! Is anyone cos we ing, or just having the baby in your room? Includes you Sarah and dew, how would you arrange it?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Is anyone cos we ing, or just having the baby in your room? Includes you Sarah and dew, how would you arrange it?

huh :shrug: :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Co-sleeping with the baby in bed with you or with the baby in a bassinet in your room is what she meant. Kristin is going to be sleeping in her crib in her nursery so we won't have to break the habit of her sleeping elsewhere at night.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Co-sleeping with the baby in bed with you or with the baby in a bassinet in your room is what she meant. Kristin is going to be sleeping in her crib in her nursery so we won't have to break the habit of her sleeping elsewhere at night.

oh! I have no idea about any of this stuff! the room that will be the babies room will be right across from our bedroom, so I hope to keep the bassinet in there and have a nice chair in there I can use for feedings? but then again I will probably want the baby close to me, is that why people put in their room?


----------



## sherylb

Yes, some people want the baby to be closer to them. In my case it will throw off DH more than he already is which would be very bad. I also have a friend who kept their son in their room from the beginning for convenience and he does not sleep in his own room now even though he's 16 months old. He screams until he gets his way and I am determined to not make that mistake in our household. We aren't even getting a bassinet for our house because you use them for such a short period of time and they aren't cheap.


----------



## Huggles

We will have baby in a camp cot (pack & play / travel cot) right next to my side of the bed. He will sleep there during the night, but during the day he'll sleep in his main cot in his room (nursery) so that he gets used to sleeping in that room.
Having him right next to my bed is mostly for convenience so that I don't have to get up at night but can just pat him / pick him up / feed him or whatever whilst staying in bed (well. that's the plan LoL).

I used to want to co-sleep, but dh was very against that as he felt it wasn't safe. i'm a fairly 'violent' sleeper in that i toss and turn a lot (actually punched hubby in the face on honeymoon in my sleep lol). So I kind of agreed with him and thinking about it more I doubt i would get any sleep as i'd be too scared of hurting baby. Which is why we chose the cot next to the bed solution.
And we can use the camp cot for a long time because even when he moves to his own room at night we will use the campcot if we go away somehwere or if we are visiting friends/family for a full day or late in the evening or something and baby needs a place to sleep. We also bought it on special so it was fairly cheap.


----------



## sarahincanada

I could never have the baby sleep in our bed as our 3 dogs sleep there and I would always worry they would snap and attack!


----------



## MummyCat

We had Lottie in our room for the first 6 months and then moved her into her room and her cot. 

She slept through the night from a very young age and wasn't fussed when she moved to her room... it was harder for me to adjust! :rofl: Being so used to having her right there that I could hear her breathing or respond quickly if I needed to. 

Baby will be in with us for 6 months or until it establishes a good sleeping pattern like Lottie and then the pair will be in the same room. Recipe for disaster (well it sounds it now) but I shared with my brother when we were little and friends and family of mine have their little ones sharing so i know it's possible to achieve! :thumbup:

EDIT: by in our room I mean in a moses basket, then a crib. We didn't do co-sleeping as I got no sleep!


----------



## flyingduster

obviously ours is going to be in our room, but in it's own bassinet. We got the bassinet free so there wasn't the cost to worry about there at all!!! There's no way I'd have bought one new; sheesh they're expensive for only a few months of use! But yeah, in our room for my own peace of mind really, and it'll probably be in it's cot (in the nursery) during the day so it is used to sleeping there, just means it's 'on hand' if it's right beside me at night! Once it's older it'll move into the cot full time, and the nursery is right beside our room so it should be fine. :)

5 days to go until I'm due... Ugh. This waiting *will* drive me nutty I'm sure!

I'm generally fairly good at night, I'm getting up 2-3 times to the toilet, but can usually get back to sleep again pretty easily. Having said that the past two nights I've been unable to sleep for 2-3 hours from about 3am onwards though... lol! But my HIPS are getting sore now! I can't sleep on my tummy (obviously) but nor can I sleep on my back (I get squashed by the bulk!) which means one side or the other. And the weight of my tummy pulling against my loose ligaments means that the hip I'm laying on gets soooooooo achey I have to roll over to the other hip.... until that one gets sore too. By morning I'm flipping sides every hour, and I can tell ya that simply rolling over takes a few mins anyway with the bump in the way!!! 

I'm not complaining, really. I'm uncomfy at night, and I DO want to have this baby right about now, but at the same time, I'm fully aware of making the most of my last days being pregnant, cos I do so love it...!


----------



## NDH

We will be co-sleeping but not in the same bed - taking one of the sides off the crib and strapping it to our bed so the baby has it's own space but is still sort of sharing the bed. Transition should be easier too if baby is already in the crib environment - put the 4th side back on initially and then move it into the other room. We're quite happy to keep baby in with us for the first 6-9 months.

I'll have my hammock too and I think I might use that for naps but I'm not sure yet.

And Sarah, DH did take his course last weekend (regular traffic not air - air traffic is a 3-4 year thing) and did well and is even more interested than ever in persuing, but still waiting for work.


----------



## flyingduster

ok so I have yet to get it edged at all, but I had to model it anyway; this is my wrap:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3353.jpg
it doesn't fit well cos my baby bump is so big it makes the top loose, and the soft toy I'm using in it has to sit over my bump and it's not very well proportions for it... LOL! But anyway, it's a perfect length with a baby bump in the way so should be fine once it's gone and with a baby strapped in instead! :)


----------



## NDH

I love it! It's so pretty!


----------



## nypage1981

I couldn't let Ella out of our room until 9 months! I was too scared....she actually went to her room just fine. Kian sleeps next to my bed in a bassinet right now. My bed is only a queen so don't even know how we would all fit!

Ndh, how will you get out of bed w the crib there? Also what is a hammock? I mean, iknow of them for adults, outside in between trees or whatever, but what does one do with one fir a baby?

Sarah do you have a king? That's a lotta dog in your bed!

Mummy will Lottie be out of a crib when they are sharing? 

Flying that's a neat sling!

I just got home from a surprise baby shower! Lol. It was planned before kian came early, so they went on with it. Was a good time. But thought I would he home tonight to clean before a photographer came to our house tomorrow, and our house is a mess and I need sleep bad.....so I'm aggravated about that. Perhaps since oh was in on this baby shower business he should have hinted for us to clean last night while we were home......kinda makes me mad. So, I'm off to clean now!


----------



## Huggles

great wrap flying! 
Glad you mentioned the sore hips cos that's one of my main reasons for waking and i kind of thought it was only me getting sore hips and couldn't work out exactly what was causing the pain, but it's exactly how you described it. So really glad to know i'm not the only one :thumbup:
and turning is a slow and painful process cos it feels like the left half of my pubic bone is pulling away from everything else (which i'm sure is due to loose ligaments).

ny - yay for a surprise shower but sorry you now have to clean afterwards.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, my hips have been loose since early on; they used to just clunk and click something terrible when rolling over in bed (and yes, feel like it's all just falling apart!) and take a bit to get moving comfortably when getting OUT of bed, but they weren't really all that sore. They are getting sore now though, that's for sure. I haven't had them checked out at all as I'm really just assuming that it's due to all the ligaments being loose down there as well as the fact I must stand differently and so forth with the bump... I know it's not due to carrying extra weight, cos I'm lighter now than I was before I got pregnant! But the SHIFT in weight I think isn't helping. It doesn't help that babies head is poking into my left hip right now though too. lol.

Just been sorting out my hospital bag. I had things sorta packed, but I've just gone through it all and packed 99% of the stuff I'll need that I can pack now, and the rest is being written on a list (things like cell phone, camera, tooth brush etc; that I will be using before I pop so can't pack yet!) so it's all fairly ready to go. I intend to stay in there for a night or two though, and DH and mum can always pick up anything else I need if I've forgotten or want something anyway. :)

Now baby; hurry up! I'm ready and waiting for you!!!


lol NDH, and I've found someone through the internet who will quickly serge the edges of my wraps for me cos the prospect of hemming nearly 14 metres sounds like more work than I wanna do right now. :p I'm going to take them up to her tomorrow when I'm finished at work. :)


----------



## Huggles

yay for packing your bag!
And i think it sounds much better to have someone else edge all that fabric for you!


----------



## NDH

Ny, how lovely to get a surprise shower! But boo about the last minute cleaning. I hope you get help with it! 

As for how I'll get out of bed, it'll have to be off the end of the bed same as I do now (or climbing over DH :haha: The bed is currently against the wall, we'll pull it out far enough for the crib to go between.

Here's a link to the hammock I'm making https://karynforyou.wordpress.com/2008/08/26/make-your-own-baby-hammock/. It explains a bit about how they work - basically though most babies find the swinging and undulating soothing, and if they stir in their sleep it sets the hammock swinging and usually settles them back to sleep. Can take the place of a battery operated baby swing too so doesn't have to be for sleeping. I won't be using it for nighttime sleeping so when baby starts being able to roll over I'll be able to make sure s/he doesnt roll over and suffocate, though ita generally not easy for them to roll over in the first place.

Amy, yay for having someone do the serving so you don't have to hem them all! That would not be a fun job. Serging will be difficult enough lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

dew where is your update :cry:

ny you looked lovely at your shower, you dont look at all tired! and yes we do have a king. although this week we are sleeping in separate beds to separate the dogs because of the fight last week. I think we've talked about it before but I love it! Im not a cuddly person in bed, I find hubby is too hot and sweaty so its not weird to me at all...I know my inlaws for example would think thats awful!! I have dreams of having 2 king beds attached as a massive bed, our master room is big enough to fit it but I havent found anything like that for sale :haha:

flying the wrap looks nice, is that a cuddly toy I see poking out of the top as a model for baby!! hmmm only a couple of days until tuesday which is my predicted DD!! just think, this time next week you might have a lovely warm baby sitting on you :cloud9:

ndh that hammock looks cute. you girls are all so creative. Im good at designing things but not making things. I cant wait to design the babies room and I cant wait to buy cute clothes either.

NY / Babyhopes.....how are your stomachs? its something I never really ask people after they have a baby but its something I can ask you girls! after the birth does it feel like loads of loose skin and fat? I just wondered, and if any of you feel like sharing a photo Id love to see how it looks if you are not shy :blush: Im sure celebs have a mini tummy tuck at the same time as cessarian as they all have such flat stomachs after and Ive never really seen what it looks like after birth.


----------



## flyingduster

haha, yeah it was a soft toy tiger helping to model the wrap for me! I put the cats in, but they both wanted to sit sideways in it so didn't work so great. LOL.

And yup, definitely keen to have a baby there any day now instead though... There's a full moon on the 12th (wed) so I wonder if that'll help push anything along? lol! I really am sooooooo glad I'm working still, I had a total break down last night, after two days of sitting about basically just *waiting* drove me nuts, I wanted that baby out then and there!!! I'm still feeling crappy, but at least I'm on my way to work now so I can keep my mind off it until this evening!!!


----------



## Dew

I see that you all have been very active on thread while I was MIA :)
Lately, due to various reasons I have been so tired and busy that I didn't have energy or time to come online. AF came full flow last night so on to next IUI cycle with same treatment plan. I am very sleepy right now so will write more later. Nothing exciting or new came out of meeting with RE in Mayo. Just confirmation of what we already know.

Hope you all are doing well :hugs: Flying I am thinking of you so much...your pictures are lovely :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

nypage1981 said:


> Mummy will Lottie be out of a crib when they are sharing?

She's currently in her cotbed... but with the side off (as she can climb out with it on! :dohh:) She's ready for a big bed... but we have a whopping great big couch in her room... convenient for bed time stories etc and before we had her as it has a bed in it! So when my Dad's here - him and Mike will sort out getting it out the house, sold/donated to charity etc. 

After that we can then get Lottie a big girls bed :cloud9: and make a fuss about her not being a baby and being our grown up girl! The baby wont be needing the cotbed she's in at the moment until 6 months old as we have a moses basket AND a crib until then. Then Baby will go in the cotbed until it is big enough to go into a big girl/boys bed. 

Sorry about all your cleaning! :( But :yipee: for the surprise shower!!



Dew said:


> I see that you all have been very active on thread while I was MIA :)
> Lately, due to various reasons I have been so tired and busy that I didn't have energy or time to come online. AF came full flow last night so on to next IUI cycle with same treatment plan. I am very sleepy right now so will write more later. Nothing exciting or new came out of meeting with RE in Mayo. Just confirmation of what we already know.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well :hugs: Flying I am thinking of you so much...your pictures are lovely :thumbup:

:hugs: Thinking of you sweetheart! xx

Flying... not long now hun! 4 days to go!!! :dance: Awesome wrap hun! Can't wait to see baby in there! :dance: My hips are thankfully no where near as painful as with Lottie, but they certainly click when i turn over. Hubby heard it this morning and said what the heck was that???? He couldn't believe it was my hip, sounded like something breaking! :rofl:

Natalie... good news for hubby that he enjoyed his course! :thumbup: Thanks for showing us the hammock... I was also confused! :haha: it looks good! :thumbup:

hope you're all well... :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, my tummy is bad! It's basically like a deflated, saggy balloon with a shelf and the c section is like under the fold right now. Lol. Sunds pretty huh. I will see about a pic tomorrow. I'm exhausted right now. I love the idea of 2 king beds. Omg that just made me want that sooooo bad. I like space also and hate snuggling! And thanks for saying I didn't look tired in my shower pics. I am soooo lucky I put makeup on and brushed my hair that day. Was the first day since c section I happened to get ready and not wear sweats! Phew. Was a lot of fun. 

Ndh I like that hammock too. Can't wait to see yours. 

Dew sorry nothing new was figured out at mayo. Will you be following up with them again for anything or was that enough?

Mummy I bet Lottie will love getting her big girl bed and sharing a room with baby. Well, maybe! Haha. 

Sorry if more is going on. I am asleep! Lol.


----------



## flyingduster

just checking in, with nothing to report still. I'm tired and a bit achey, but otherwise still in one piece and still waiting....! lol. 

Mum and my little brother & sister are coming down tomorrow (she lives 1.5 hours away) to stay with my older brother just along the road. Then she'll be 'on hand' if/when I want her, but not having us all stuck in our wee house on top of each other when I'm feeling tired & crabby either!

I got the wraps serged this afternoon, it took all of 10-15 mins to get them done so that's that sorted!! I just need to put the motifs on which I'll probably do tomorrow cos I'm buggered right now and it's getting later in the evening! But once I've done that, they are DONE, and I'll pack one into my hospital bag so if I do decide to stay for a few days then I can start practising with it on the ward! :)

There's only two of us from our antenatal class who have yet to give birth now! From 12 couples, even the very last couple on the list has popped, so it's just me due on the 14th, and another couple due on the 19th who are left; so I'm definitely one of the last now, and I may well be THE last at this rate!!! *sigh*


4 days until EDD. And counting. :)


----------



## NDH

Wow 10/12 of you already have given birth and you hadn't even all reached due dates yet. Did anyone go overdue at all? I hope you're not last! What do you mean by you still have to put the motif on the wraps?

Dew, I'm sorry the mayo didn't have anything new for you, but it's good that the doctor is pleased with the regimen you were on and thinks it's worth another try on the same. 

Sarah, two king beds sounds lush but I'd be thrilled with just one king lol. A king is plenty of space for the two of us, though I can see it getting quite crowded with 3 dogs sharing it too :haha: the problem with a king and kids though is it's hard to keep them out of the bed lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

dew do you think you would go to the mayo clinic if you decided on ivf or will you still look at other clinics. were their stats good / did you like it there? thats the sort of details Im interesting in, I figured the recommendation would be the same. Im hoping you will do IVF next month so we can just be pregnant already :haha: obviously it might not work first time but Im happy to be moving onto the treatment that will give me the best chance. 

I know you are not sure if it will be the best chance for you as you dont know how you will respond...but surely on a higher dose of meds you will respond ok? my thinking is its the best chance compared to IUI as even if say they only get 3 eggs they can take the eggs, inject the sperm right into it, and put back the best one so better chances than randomly with IUI. And I wonder why your clinic isnt upping your meds a little to try and get more than one follicle this next month? its pretty standard to want to try and have more follicles for IUI for better chances. Sorry if Im misunderstanding your diagnosis/protocols, just wondering about these things :hugs:

I also am telling myself that its ok if it takes a few goes of IVF especially if I get some frozen each time, my husband will be mainly upset about the money (he is a little 'cheaper' than me) but I told him look, lets have a $36,000 budget so 3 goes, if you think about how much you spend on a kid throughout its life its not that bad! if that doesnt work I will have to consider donor eggs, I have no idea how that works exactly but I would give that a go to at least have one of us biologically related.

3 dogs plus us in a king is not bad....one sleeps inbetween our heads where the pillows are, and one is usually snuggled into my lap and one by hubbies feet. we barely notice anymore, and they are only small dogs so probably equal one large one!! NY Im glad you liked my 2 king beds idea :haha: even 2 queens or doubles would be a nice size.

its thanksgiving for us here, so happy thanksgiving from canada!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, hope you enjoyed your surprise shower,.. !! seems lovely !! xx

Sarah, i second Ny. my stomach is a flap with the section scar under it.. it was like that, but now seems to be improving, the flap is not that bad, it usually is really bad, but as the weeks go on, it does improve, ive got the ridiculous stretch marks though, all the way down to my bikini, and more :( i need to lose all the weight so that my stomach is not a flap anymore.. and i think i may start going on the Wii everyday as im on house arrest with the baby.. lol during the day.. my car is not child friendly so cant go out, have to rely on dh every evening.. so i will start going on the Wii.. let me see if i can get pics. lol..

Flying, loving your sling.. you are so close, its unreal ! 

Dew, good luck for your next cycle, sorry about AF :hugs:

Mummy, im sure lottie will be so excited about her new bed ! all girly and pink.. !! it will be so surreal for you and mike to look back on how shes grown so fast, that shes on her own bed already.. im looking forward to that.. got a long time to go though !

hope everyones doing well, ive had a bad few nights, with her not sleeping after her feed and been totally shattered, going to try and catch up on some sleep, ive been too tired to come online..


NDH, cant believe your in third tri already !! just saw your signature and i was thinking wow !! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

oohh Happy Thanksgiving to all of you !!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Dew

I have severe AF related migraine, last night was horrible, sorry I have not been able to come and write here. Will reply soon.


----------



## sherylb

So excited! I get to babysit for my friend's 6-month old tomorrow. He's the best behaved 6-month old I think I have ever seen.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I have severe AF related migraine, last night was horrible, sorry I have not been able to come and write here. Will reply soon.

I had the worst migraine last night too, was making me feel sick. it wasnt AF related as its done but man it was bad. hope you feel better soon, and I cant believe our cycles have caught up! we will probably ovulate the same time this month as you are usually earlier. Im not tracking anything so wont know when I O. :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

[email protected] signature description of how you are getting the money.


----------



## Huggles

enjoy the babysitting sheryl!


----------



## flyingduster

NDH, of the 10 who have popped, three were a day late, and two were nearly 2 weeks late, the rest were earlier than their dates, so 50/50 so far for early/late births really! And for my wraps, because you need to start from the centre when wrapping it around you, I've got a couple of wee iron-on motifs, one for each wrap, that will sit in the centre of the wrap so I can find the middle of a huge long bit of fabric as well as look cute cos it'll be in the middle of the front panel that you can see. :)


3 days till EDD now! wow! It's first thing in the morning here, and I've just had to have a second lot of breakfast cos 80% of the first lot just got thrown up. Ugh! Hormones are certainly raging the past day or so; my emotions are a total rollercoaster and I'm not entirely sure that my stomach will keep this second lot of breakfast down... ugh.


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> NDH, of the 10 who have popped, three were a day late, and two were nearly 2 weeks late, the rest were earlier than their dates, so 50/50 so far for early/late births really! And for my wraps, because you need to start from the centre when wrapping it around you, I've got a couple of wee iron-on motifs, one for each wrap, that will sit in the centre of the wrap so I can find the middle of a huge long bit of fabric as well as look cute cos it'll be in the middle of the front panel that you can see. :)
> 
> 
> 3 days till EDD now! wow! It's first thing in the morning here, and I've just had to have a second lot of breakfast cos 80% of the first lot just got thrown up. Ugh! Hormones are certainly raging the past day or so; my emotions are a total rollercoaster and I'm not entirely sure that my stomach will keep this second lot of breakfast down... ugh.

oooh so its tuesday there already, I predicted tuesday so it might be wednesday your time!!! will I be right!

sheryl yes I didnt want people to think I was doing illegal things to get the money!


----------



## flyingduster

well it's nearly 6pm tuesday now and I've been at work all day with no niggles still, just put dinner into the oven and am relaxing now... Still nothing. So doesn't look hopeful for tuesday *my* time anyway! lol!!! But it's tomorrow night that there's a full moon, so we'll see if that influences anything too.

I slept well last night though, so my emotions have been under better control today; I've only cried twice for no reason! :p

mum is down now, she popped in to work to say hi, and was rather excited when I told her I threw up again this morning. LOL! She's excited cos it's all a sign of hormones raging, but it's funny to be so excited over your daughter throwing up... haha! She's coming around to our place later tonight, bringing the pram she bought and to fix up hubbys trousers that have a split in the seam. :)


Oh, and NDH, here are the motifs I put onto the wraps:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3361-1.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3359.jpg

:)


oh, and my friend who did the bump photos for me is still going through them and has put some more up! This is now another fav:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/301000_300951449921302_113385035344612_1396710_1818593498_n.jpg
the rest are in the same album as before: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.299738226709291.92047.113385035344612&type=3 :)


----------



## NDH

Oh Amy what another gorgeous picture - and the dogs on your wraps are most appropriate :)

Happy Thanksgiving Sarah - we had a thanksgiving dinner here on the weekend with my family lol. No turkey though cause it's sooo expensive here. I miss turkey - mostly the leftovers for sandwiches lol.

Came on to say that DH has an interview tomorrow - it's at a lumber mill so not traffic controlling (of course, after we've spent $500 on the training lol) but please wish him luck. He still does want to do traffic control but right now any job will do - if he gets this job tomorrow then he can keep looking for traffic control work at his leisure.


----------



## MummyCat

happy Thanksgiving Sarah!! :flower: and also had a giggle at your signature explanation of how you're raising the funds! I so think it should be... I'm a pole dancer by night to save up for IVF! :rofl: Sorry about the nasty headache! 

Preethi... hope you get some more sleep hun! 

Dew, sorry for the really bad headache! :(

Sheryl... enjoy your babysitting hun! :flower:

Huggles... hope you get all you want done this week! :hugs:

Natalie... good luck to hubby on his interview! KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED!!

Flying... 3 days! :shock: not long now then!! :dance: Love the motifs!!

Nikki... how's Kian's feeding coming along? :hugs: hope he's giving you time to sleep! :flower:

No news here... just filling my week up with stuff to do with friends and things for Lottie to keep us busy and our minds off the fact that we're down to 18 days to go!


----------



## Huggles

Cute motifs flying and lovely bump pic! you've got a very talented friend that did those gorgeous maternity pics for you!

ndh - good luck with your hubby's interview - hope it goes well.


----------



## nypage1981

Cute wraps flying. 

Mummy, kian is not giving me much sleep at all. He cluster feeds....meaning eats all the time!
I can't believe you are only 18 fats to go. Wow! Was Lottie early or late?

Dew and sarah, heads feeling better?

Happy thanksgiving Sarah! Funny how it is so early. Ours is end of November. What does your thanksgiving celebrate?

Ndh, good luck to hubby for the interview!

Preethi, are you going to be getting Gemma vaccinated at 2 months? I also need to lose the baby fat. Hope you get to use the wii. 

As for kian, went tobdoc yesterday n at 2 weeks they want baby back up to birth weight. His was 6lb1oz. Now he upis 6 lb 9 oz, so half a lb more tan they want him! He is a gaining machine! So, guess all his feedings are worth it.


----------



## Huggles

glad kian's gaining well :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

nypage1981 said:


> Cute wraps flying.
> 
> Mummy, kian is not giving me much sleep at all. He cluster feeds....meaning eats all the time!
> I can't believe you are only 18 fats to go. Wow! Was Lottie early or late?
> 
> Dew and sarah, heads feeling better?
> 
> Happy thanksgiving Sarah! Funny how it is so early. Ours is end of November. What does your thanksgiving celebrate?
> 
> Ndh, good luck to hubby for the interview!
> 
> Preethi, are you going to be getting Gemma vaccinated at 2 months? I also need to lose the baby fat. Hope you get to use the wii.
> 
> As for kian, went tobdoc yesterday n at 2 weeks they want baby back up to birth weight. His was 6lb1oz. Now he upis 6 lb 9 oz, so half a lb more tan they want him! He is a gaining machine! So, guess all his feedings are worth it.

Oh... poor you!! Lottie cluster fed and didn't sleep and we ended up moving to formula eventually as it was too much to deal with. Sleep derivation is certainly a form of torture! :sleep:

Lottie was 13 days late! :dohh: So I think I still have a while to go. Hubby and Mum think baby will be early... I think they're wrong! :haha: It's much easier to EXPECT to go overdue... then it's not so difficult when you do!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! nothing new over here, just waiting for cheques :coffee: going to start BDing on wednesday every other night but other than that its completely a month off, loving it! 

flying when will it happen!!! cant wait to see if you have a boy or a girl

dew theres someone on my thread in the over 35 folder that was diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve, she got 7 eggs retrieved and so far 6 have fertilized (without icsi) and they are going to take to day 5. Her name is greenfingers if you wanted to follow along :flower:


----------



## Dew

I went in for my day 3 US and they decided to call it day 4 instead. I might have 1 or 2 cysts but it will be confirmed only when estrogen blood levels become available later today. I hope estrogen is not elevated and I can go ahead with my treatments from tonight. 

NDH: Keeping FXed for your DH's interview, hope he gets this job [-o&lt;

Sarah: I like your ticker but it makes me sad because I know reaching the target is SO difficult and takes time but all that hard earned BIG amount of money will be gone in a blink of an eye without any assurance that it will yield us the results we want. I wish you good luck with everything [-o&lt;

Huggles: You haven't updated your bump pics in a while. Good to know that you and baby are doing well :flower:

Flying: I love the dog motifs and to me latest bump picture is the best out of all. I think you will deliver on 13-15th. :thumbup:

Sheryl: Did you enjoy babysitting 6 month old boy?

Preethi: Sorry if I missed it, how was Gemma's Monday appointment to check for her brain and all?? Hope everything went well :hugs:

NY: So glad that Kian is gaining weight and growing well. How is OH feeling? Is he thrilled and helping you with baby? Does his parents like you better now :)?

Mummy: only 18 more days to go...that's awesome! :flower: Hope BP and urine protein levels are in check :thumbup:

I hope to be more active on the thread now and Sarah, I will address your other Qs a little later. Hope you are feeling good. I shall also post cake pictures tonight. 

:hug: to all!!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> dew theres someone on my thread in the over 35 folder that was diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve, she got 7 eggs retrieved and so far 6 have fertilized (without icsi) and they are going to take to day 5. Her name is greenfingers if you wanted to follow along :flower:

Thanks, would love to follow. I wish her all the luck for a successful IVF [-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Oh Amy what another gorgeous picture - and the dogs on your wraps are most appropriate :)
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Sarah - we had a thanksgiving dinner here on the weekend with my family lol. No turkey though cause it's sooo expensive here. I miss turkey - mostly the leftovers for sandwiches lol.
> 
> Came on to say that DH has an interview tomorrow - it's at a lumber mill so not traffic controlling (of course, after we've spent $500 on the training lol) but please wish him luck. He still does want to do traffic control but right now any job will do - if he gets this job tomorrow then he can keep looking for traffic control work at his leisure.

ooooh good luck, where did he hear about this job? FX'd


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I like your ticker but it makes me sad because I know reaching the target is SO difficult and takes time but all that hard earned BIG amount of money will be gone in a blink of an eye without any assurance that it will yield us the results we want. I wish you good luck with everything [-o&lt;

thank you! and you are so right, its sad that it comes in and has to be spent on something with no guarantees. Ive been talking to hubby quite a bit about it, as I think it could be very stressful to spend that kind of money and nothing happen....he is very careful with money where I am a little more easy going about it. I told him I am budgeting $36,000 and we have to look at it that it might all be spent, or only some of it. When I said to him that its a small amount to pay when you think how much you spend over a lifetime I think it made him accept it a lot more. We do earn an above average income and are lucky we can do it, but at the same time we have a business that isnt going that great and have some debt from the start up so its not easy for us to pay this. We have some property equity that Im going to refinance next year to make things easier too.

theres 2 people doing IVF in my over 35 thread so will be interesting to monitor the results.

I hope your estrogen is low so you can continue this month. if you had 2 cysts wouldnt that mean you had 2 eggs ovulate last month?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> thank you! and you are so right, its sad that it comes in and has to be spent on something with no guarantees. Ive been talking to hubby quite a bit about it, as I think it could be very stressful to spend that kind of money and nothing happen....he is very careful with money where I am a little more easy going about it. I told him I am budgeting $36,000 and we have to look at it that it might all be spent, or only some of it. When I said to him that its a small amount to pay when you think how much you spend over a lifetime I think it made him accept it a lot more. We do earn an above average income and are lucky we can do it, but at the same time we have a business that isnt going that great and have some debt from the start up so its not easy for us to pay this. We have some property equity that Im going to refinance next year to make things easier too.
> 
> theres 2 people doing IVF in my over 35 thread so will be interesting to monitor the results.
> 
> I hope your estrogen is low so you can continue this month. if you had 2 cysts wouldnt that mean you had 2 eggs ovulate last month?

Happy Thanksgiving Sarah!

I am glad your DH is trying to understand the cost associated with IVF. In my case, since I don't earn and also because infertility problem is in me, I am feeling guilty as it's all DH's money which we'll be using for IVF.

I don't think 2 cysts would mean that 2 eggs ovulated last month. Both cysts-type follicles (nurse wasn't sure if they are cysts or just overgrown follicles) are on left side. My dominant follicle was on right side. I read that follicular cysts are formed- "If a follicle fails to rupture and release the egg, the fluid remains and can form a cyst in the ovary. This usually affects one of the ovaries." The whole process if very confusing.


----------



## sherylb

Babysitting is going well. He got here about 8:30 and will be here for about 3 more hours until 3:30. He's a great baby to take care of.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> thank you! and you are so right, its sad that it comes in and has to be spent on something with no guarantees. Ive been talking to hubby quite a bit about it, as I think it could be very stressful to spend that kind of money and nothing happen....he is very careful with money where I am a little more easy going about it. I told him I am budgeting $36,000 and we have to look at it that it might all be spent, or only some of it. When I said to him that its a small amount to pay when you think how much you spend over a lifetime I think it made him accept it a lot more. We do earn an above average income and are lucky we can do it, but at the same time we have a business that isnt going that great and have some debt from the start up so its not easy for us to pay this. We have some property equity that Im going to refinance next year to make things easier too.
> 
> theres 2 people doing IVF in my over 35 thread so will be interesting to monitor the results.
> 
> I hope your estrogen is low so you can continue this month. if you had 2 cysts wouldnt that mean you had 2 eggs ovulate last month?
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Sarah!
> 
> I am glad your DH is trying to understand the cost associated with IVF. In my case, since I don't earn and also because infertility problem is in me, I am feeling guilty as it's all DH's money which we'll be using for IVF.
> 
> I don't think 2 cysts would mean that 2 eggs ovulated last month. Both cysts-type follicles (nurse wasn't sure if they are cysts or just overgrown follicles) are on left side. My dominant follicle was on right side. I read that follicular cysts are formed- "If a follicle fails to rupture and release the egg, the fluid remains and can form a cyst in the ovary. This usually affects one of the ovaries." The whole process if very confusing.Click to expand...

oh I see, I think my cyst was a Corpus luteum cyst
"This type of functional cyst occurs after an egg has been released from a follicle. The follicle then becomes a secretory gland that is known as the corpus luteum. The ruptured follicle begins producing large quantities of estrogen and progesterone in preparation for conception. If a pregnancy doesn't occur, the corpus luteum usually breaks down and disappears. It may, however, fill with fluid or blood, causing the corpus luteum to expand into a cyst, and stay on the ovary. Usually, this cyst is on only one side, and does not produce any symptoms"
and mine went by the next cycle. I didnt know about these other cysts, and agree its so confusing!

awww and dont think of it as your money and his money....you are a team trying to create a life together. I earn more money than my hubby but I never think of it as anything but our money. apart from when he is being tight with money then I remind I earn more so technically can spend more :rofl:


----------



## flyingduster

no niggles still, and it's wednesday now. Full moon tonight... otherwise, still another 2 days to go. I suspect I will go over, but only by a day or two. Lets hope it's not more than a day or two anyway!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> no niggles still, and it's wednesday now. Full moon tonight... otherwise, still another 2 days to go. I suspect I will go over, but only by a day or two. Lets hope it's not more than a day or two anyway!!!

so exciting! I guess my early prediction was wrong, although theres still 7 hours left of tuesday here :haha:

have you picked out definite names or waiting to see what he/she looks like?


----------



## NDH

Sarah, he heard about the job from one of the labour hire employment agencies - they called him yesterday with the interview information.

Except he has to either cancel or postpone the I terview now because HE'S WORKING TODAY!!!

Don't know if it's just a one day fill-in job or if it'll become more regular (certainly hope it's not just one day as he's giving up an interview with good potential for it) but will have to see. He got a call from the traffic control company (who he did his training with and they're also a labour hire employment agency) this morning with traffic control work. I'm guessing someone called in sick or didn't show or something so they called through heblist of people looking, but I'm hoping someone quit so it'll be more work of course :haha:

Sheryl, glad the babysitting went well. Gotta love easy kids :)

Ny, I'm sorry you're not getting much sleep :(. I hope Kian stops feeding ao often at night soon.

Dew, I hope your esteogen levels are low enough to try again this month. FXd.

Sarah, I think it's very wise to have three IVFs budgeted. I hope you don't need it all though.


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy, my daughter was 7 days late, and I still needed pitocin to be in labor, so for sure did not expect Kian to be weeks early! No telling what will happen really you could go whenever this one decides! Will you breast feed this one? I agree that lack of sleep in torture, and to top it off, he has been a nightmare today now too. I'm exhausted. I almost snapped today. Had to leave the room on a crying baby then returned to see he had puked so felt super guilty and cried like a baby as he did too.....it's been rough. 

Dew, OH is struggling. He returned to work this week and our son doesn't sleep at night, so usually we are both awake, and usually bickering since we are both at our wits ends.....last night I just sent him to sleep in the couch and I took care of the baby because he was getting waaaaay too upset over things due to lackof sleep. So, not sure if he is ver excited right now. Lol. He sure misses him when he is safely away at work having a grown up life though! I'm jealous of him sometimes! I feel like you, all of our money is OHs so feel like I don't really have a right.....but he also does rub that n my face during a fight so makes me feel bad that it's not my money.....his parents like me fine, we had to get over it all when they showed up at the hospital when kian was born. Do you and DH have family living nearby?

Flying, I still think you've got anew days to go. Like the 14 or 15th. I sooooo can't wait to see what you will have. Eeeek! I love surprises like this.


----------



## nypage1981

Ndh yay for hubby working!


----------



## NDH

Oh, NY, Canadian thanksgiving has a lot of similar roots to the American one. And While it had been celebrated off and on for a few hundred years it didn't become a regular celebration until after the American revolution when the royalists moved to Canada and brought thanksgiving with them lol. Mostly though its just being thankful for the end of a good harvest, so since the growing season is shorter harvest ends earlier. (the actual day though coincides with harvest festival, a European religious celebration). So no pilgrims (the first thanksgivings were celebrated by explorers in the 16th century for safe travels though, and the first nations had long had end of harvest celebrations) but now they're pretty much the same. Though Americans do make a much bigger celebration if it than we do.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Oh, NY, Canadian thanksgiving has a lot of similar roots to the American one. And While it had been celebrated off and on for a few hundred years it didn't become a regular celebration until after the American revolution when the royalists moved to Canada and brought thanksgiving with them lol. Mostly though its just being thankful for the end of a good harvest, so since the growing season is shorter harvest ends earlier. (the actual day though coincides with harvest festival, a European religious celebration). So no pilgrims (the first thanksgivings were celebrated by explorers in the 16th century for safe travels though, and the first nations had long had end of harvest celebrations) but now they're pretty much the same. Though Americans do make a much bigger celebration if it than we do.

thanks for explaining, being from england we dont celebrate thankgiving so never really understood what it was all about!! I just go along for the dinner :haha: I think the US one is waaayyy to late in the year, too near Christmas to be having turkey!!

yay for DH working today, really hope he impressed them and it leads to something more long term, FXd


----------



## nypage1981

Wow ndh you know more about American thanksgiving than I do!


----------



## NDH

Lol. I read a lot and have a good memory - I just hope it's allows factual information I regurgitated cause I can't differentiate between fact and fiction sometimes - if I read it in a book it's stuck in my head as if it was fact :rofl:


----------



## sherylb

I live for Thanksgiving turkey. Love it when it's not too dry with gravy and mashed potatoes.


----------



## NDH

I miss turkey :(. It's really expensive here (like $40 for a small turkey not much bigger than a big chicken) not to mention this time of year and at Christmas it's just too hot to cook.


----------



## NDH

Also, baby hiccups are cute lol. Yesterday and today I've started noticing them.


----------



## sherylb

Lol just wait till baby is head down and they feel like they are in your butt.


----------



## Dew

Gosh! I went to pick follistim from pharmacy (last time I paid $15 copay) and this time it was $1500....came back home, called insurance and got to know that we got $2000 max coverage for infertility drugs and we have already reached that number. I am so heart broken, don't understand why it's getting harder and harder, I am starting to lose interest in life-it's full of sadness and agony :cry:


----------



## NDH

Oh Dew :hugs: I'm so sorry you didn't have any warning that you'd have to pay the full amount for the drugs. $1500 that's crazy!

:hugs:


----------



## sherylb

:hugs: Dew


----------



## NDH

Ok So DH worked for 5 hours today and was able tocome home at 2 and still make his interview after all. The employment agency told him to expect a call tomorrow offering him a casual position M-F 2-10pm. However, then he also got a call to work tomorrow from 6-4 (or later) doing more of the same traffic control work he did today. The traffic control pays more ($24/hour plus overtime vs $20/hour for a 38 hour week and a half hour drive each way which will also cost us a lot in gas) and would mean he wouldn't have to give up evening commitments like our antenatal classes which start in two weeks. The trouble is the traffic control isn't a guarantee of steady work right now, though the more jobs he does for them the more work he'll be offered and the more likely it will turn into something more steady, and it's what he wants to do long term. And with the mill job there's no guarantee it will last either - could be only a couple weeks last time or turn into something permanent. Both are so iffy it's hard to know what to do. But still very encouraging after so long of nothing. Wwyd?


----------



## nypage1981

Ndh, hiccups are cute at first, but soon theyre annoying! Sounds like I'd neither job assures it to be steady, then the one that pays more would be the best for now....it's funny to hear that around Christmas it's too hot to cook there. We are freezing around Christmas! 

Yummy, I want turkey and cranberries. Yum mm. 

Dew I'm sorry about the prescriptions. Did you end up getting them? Any way to increase coverage for prescriptions? Mine didn't cover prescriptions until I met my deductible, and my progesterone got kind of pricey, but no where near $1500. That syi is. This too shall pass Hun.


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh... NDH... I don't know! It's a tough call really!! Some work is better than none obviously, but hope you find what works best for you both! PS... :yipee: for hiccups... and yep they can get annoying after a while! :rofl: when you feel like you have a twitch in your butt! :rofl:

Dew... :cry: I'm sorry love! I really wish things start working out for you!!! :hugs:

Nikki... this is true... the baby could come anytime! The plan is to breastfeed... but I'm not going to be puting myself through too much emotional stress to do so. I have to remember that I have a toddler that needs me too... and if it starts getting like Lottie did (feeding for about 21/24 hours in the day) then I'll switch to formula. Sounds like I'm selling out... but really Lottie needs me too... and if it means someone else can feed the baby, or even that Lottie can help me feed the baby and make her feel more involved... then that's what we'll do. In an ideal world... I'd love to breastfeed successfully... but after my experience with Lottie I KNOW it's not as easy as some people make it out to be! :hugs:

Hope you're all okay.... thinking of you flying!! I guessed that you'd have baby on the 13th... I'm still in with a chance of being right! Come on little baby!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Well tuesday must be out of the running by now Sarah; sorry! :haha:

We have definite names; a boys name and a girls name. The boys name COULD be changed I think, if it doesn't suit, but the girls name has been a definite total fav for years now, and we still *adore* the name more than anything else so there's no way it'll change! I doubt the boys name would be anything other than our first pick though either. :)



NDH; woohoo on a job offers! I know it's hard to have to make a decision; I'd probably go with the better paying job too seeing neither one is a guarantee of permanence. And really; to have two options now when for so long there's been nothing must still be pretty awesome; it's win-win either way as there will be some money coming in regardless of the decision! Yay! :)

And lol at the hiccups! This lil one seems to have cut back on them lately, but for a while there I was feeling them at LEAST 4-5 times a day, and yup invariably they were right into my cervix as well as up the top of my bump! lol. I'm still feeling them a few times a day, but not as constantly as it seemed a week or so ago...



Oh Dew... :hugs:



It's after 8pm on wednesday now, still nothing. lol. There's others in various october groups I'm on who have been having contractions on and off for days/a week or more now and still have nothing, so I'm HOPING that I'm just gonna be one of these ones that goes into labour fairly suddenly without all the warm-up contractions, cos it's bad enough waiting without wondering if the current bout of contractions are 'the' ones or now!!! lol! And at the same time I'm hoping that my lack of signs doesn't mean I'm AGES away too! We shall see... but I'm so keen right now to meet my son or daughter!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ndh, hiccups are amazing !!! yay for hiccups... i never found them annoying, i totally cherished them as every hiccup or movement in my case was reassurance that she was doing ok in there ! enjoy them, these are small moments of happiness to be cherished xx hiccups and then kicks etc..

Ny, i am getting her vaccinated at 2 months.. she has already had her BCG and Hep B... my dh was stressed about not getting enough sleep too as he has to drive far for work, but he dosent wake up, i think he tries to blank out the noises.. i do the night feeds anyway and he does them during the weekends.. as much as he can !

Mummy, eek a few more weeks.. and youre up !! 28th of oct !! xx a scorpion baby !

Dew, Gemmas scan and check up is tomorrow.. xxx :hugs: so sorry about your situation at the moment, hoping for the best for you always xxx


Flying, any day now... any day... i bet youre over the moon and so excited and nervous at the same time... xxxxx :hugs:

sarah, how are you ? :hugs: hope youre doin ok.. xxxx

Huggles, hope youre fine xxxxx

afm, ive not been online as im really not getting any sleep.. this girl does not seem to understand the difference between night and day, and its soo tough... im catching as much sleep as i can during the day, or atleast trying to.. ive got the housework as well, so its really stressful at the moment.. we have her check up and scan tomorrow and my post natal appointment on saturday..

have a lovely day ladies xxxxxx


----------



## NDH

Preethi, are you doing anything to try to help Gemma differentiate between day sleeps and night time? I know there's no one thing that works for every baby, and often nothing but time really helps, but sometimes having an obvious routine that makes bedtime different from nap time can help. Ignore me if you've already tried all that of course :haha: I hope she sleeps better soon.

Mummy, sounds like a good plan - with a toddler already there's no need to stress yourself out about breastfeeding if it isnt smooth sailing. And if you do have to bottle feed I bet lottie would love to help feed her baby brother or sister :thumbup:.

Amy, I hope it's soon and your LO doesnt keep you waiting much longer. At least I hope yours comes before Mummy's so you're not first due fourth to give birth. 

DH decided to go with the traffic job - as it turns out it's work at least til the end of the contract on the current road they're on (could be a week or two), and by the time it finishes I'm sure they'll be suitably impressed and have more work for him. Plus it'll be more local so I'll have car access if I take him to work (once I get my drivers licence renewed. I let it slide at the end of September as I couldn't afford to renew it - or justify the expense when I so seldom drive anyway lately. There's no penalty for renewing up to 6 months after expirey, though of course haven't been able to drive but that's no biggie).
I have to get up at 5 to make him breakfast though. Well I don't HAVE to, but I offered. I've always tried to make a point of cooking him breakfast 2-3 times a week. But 5am - oh joy lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh thats the one I was going to say I would do....its something he wants to do and so take the risk and hope it leads into something more :thumbup: and wow you are a good wife, Id never get up at 5am to cook hubby breakfast :haha: we keep planning on getting up and going for a walk with the dogs from at 8am, but I keep sleeping in till 9am! I am NOT a morning person at all. My natural sleep times seems to be Midnight-9am. LAst night I got sucked into watching Househunters International as they were in Port Douglas, Queensland and we visited there last year!

dew :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thats not fair, I wish there had been warning. so Im assuming the cysts were nothing and you have the go ahead...thats good news. Even though paying $1500 is miserable you might get pregnant and save yourself a lot of money in the long run so lets keep our FXd for you this cycle. If you did do IVF how much of that would be covered of the procedure not the drugs? the drugs are usually $3000-$4000 here for IVF, not sure if they are more there.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

flying ok my date prediction was wrong, lets see if my boy prediction is right :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

All this talk about hiccups has given Kristin hiccups! She's very obviously head down at the moment and I am trying not to laugh as my butt shakes.


----------



## Dew

What is up with BnB? I thought my computer was having problem and not loading website properly but it's the same on all computers...I find the current look very annoying.

Thanks everyone for hugs and kind words :hugs:

My estrogen reading was 38 on day 4 (last time it was 25 on day 3, range is 23-75) so was asked to continue with follistim injections. I did go back to pharmacy last night and bought one (instead of two) 600 IU cartridge and started my injections last night. We were not aware of a pharmacy max of $2000 for infertility drugs so it really came as a shock to both of us. Sarah, I still don't know the actual cost of my drugs but I am assuming it is close to $2000 for 1200 IU of follistim, 1 ganirelix acetate, 1 ovidrel shot, 90 pills of 200mg prometrium. 

We have yet to decide between Mayo or current clinic for IVF (not considering any others). Mayo is definitely very good, I can't doubt their services. But I do like our current clinic as well. Mayo doctor was happy with our IUI treatment regimen and very satisfied with my response. We may or may not try one more cycle of IUI, a lot depends on how insurance is managing IUI expenses. We wouldn't want to waste this year's $8000 max for infertility treatment. Once we have exhausted $8000, everything comes out of our pocket. DH may talk to his HR or whoever takes care of insurance at work and explain our situation to take their advice on upgrading to a plan which can benefit us better for next year.

Mayo doctor said for women like me with diminished ovarian reserve (who produce less eggs for IVF), she recommends 2 cleavage stage transfer rather than 5 day blastocyst because they believe eggs may like it better inside the uterus rather than on incubation plate. But if egg number is not an issue, definitely blastocyst transfer yields better results. 
She is also not very keen on genetic testing of embryos before transfer because 1) it is not a foolproof test, 2) doesn't yet tests for all genes, 3) since it is not foolproof, some of the good embryos may be left out thus reducing the chance of implantation/pregnancy. 
They also do a _strict_ sperm morphology test to determine if ICSI is required. For some of the initial US and blood draw, I could go to a local clinic which will then send my scan results and blood samples to Mayo. This way we can avoid few trips to Mayo (it is 1 and half hour drive from home, will definitely be more when it starts snowing).
She mentioned putting me and DH on antibiotics and me on BCPs before starting IVF stimulation medications. They will also repeat my day 3 hormone tests, day 3 ultrasound and perform a practice transfer to learn more about my uterus and stuff. 
Since we haven't discussed IVF protocol with current RE, we don't know how their protocol differs from Mayo.

NDH: great news about DH's job. Hope good luck keeps pouring on you and him :thumbup:

Preethi: good luck with Gemma's test [-o&lt;

Wishing only the best for all of you lovely ladies :flower: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks for all the info dew :hugs: I hate this new layout too, its ok when you are in a thread but when you are looking in a folder at all the threads its all squished with ads on the side :growlmad:

what is 2 cleavage stage transfer? ive only heard about day 3 and day 5.

interesting about the genetic testing...LL said all but one of hers showed chromosomal abnormalities. hard to know if those abnormalities would cause M/C or heath problems. my clinic only does that kind of testing for genetic health reasons like when someone needs to have a certain gender due to a rare gene. Im sure some of the embryos dont survive the testing and they could have been good ones.

greenfingers has 5 of the 6 dividing, they have been graded at 3 and so she is worried (1 being the best). I wonder what the stats are on that grade 3's resulting in healthy pregnancies. Its amazing to know all this stuff but I think we can know too much too! I know I am going to hard a hard time next month, with the waiting plus I was nauseous on 75ml of gonal f so Im worried about 300ml. I will have to clear most of my work incase I dont feel good. my mum will be here though, Im going to tell her everything...had been wanting to surprise her with a bfp but she will need to know as she will be here during some of my apts. plus it will be nice to finally have someone to talk to about it.

Im upset as its another slow week at the spa. we sent out a newsletter with a great deal on, but everywhere is slow at this time. Im worried I may have to move another $1000 over this week :growlmad: that my IVF money dammit!!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- Unfortunately, I've been told not to even BOTHER trying to do any sort of schedule building with a baby until around 6 months...before that is pointless. Sorry:( What is BCG vaccine? I am thinking of not doing Hep B....seems there is not a very high risk for my baby to get that, and im questioning all these vaccinations they want to do SO early now days. Scary. How come you had to do hep B, does she have a high risk for it? 

Dew- maybe you covered this already and I missed it, but How much more will IVF drugs cost you at the pharmacy when you go ahead with that?


----------



## Huggles

NY - hep B is a routine vacc in SA. Maybe it's the same where babyhopes is?
Our vacc schedule looks like this (there are a few additional vaccs that can be gotten privately, but this is the government schedule:

Routine immunisation schedule in South Africa:
At birth (OPV, BCG)
6 weeks (OPV, DTP, HBV, Hib)
10 weeks (OPV, DTP, HBV, Hib)
14 weeks (OPV, DTP, HBV, Hib)
9 months (Measles)
18 months (OPV, DTP, Measles)
5 years (OPV, DT)

BCG = bacillus Calmette-Guérin (tuberculosis) vaccine primarily preventing TB meningitis in infants 
OPV = oral polio vaccine 
DTP = diphtheria, tetanus, pertussis (whooping cough) vaccine 
DT = diphtheria, tetanus vaccine 
HBV = hepatitis B vaccine 
Hib = Haemophilus influenza group b (meningitis) vaccine

Dew - I'm really sorry you're having to pay so much for the meds. Really hope you get some great results soon :hugs:

Sarah - sorry the spa is doing so badly lately. Hopefully it picks up around xmas time and you get lots of extra money coming in.

NDH - yay for hiccups! I love them! And also really yay that your hubby is getting work now!

Babyhopes - hope you get some sleep soon and good luck at gemma's appointments.


----------



## NDH

Ny, DH and I have decided to opt out of hep B vaccine. No one can decide for you obviously, but according to the WHO it's only considered necessary if you live in an area with 2% of the population with it (and Alaska is one of only two places in the West that fits that bill) or if the mother has it. It's not 100% effective and isn't hard to avoid contracting so for ourselves we decided the risks outweigh the benefits. 

6am and the kitchen looks like a warzone but DH is off to a good start to his day and I'm going back to bed :rofl:

Edit as I've just seen Huggles' post: Do you not get the MMR vaccine there? (measles mumps and rubella).


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I am also not very clear on embryo transfer stage. Just read this which makes better sense...

"_In vitro fertilisation (IVF) is fertilisation (egg and sperm creating an embryo) in a laboratory (in a 'test tube'). With regular IVF, embryos are transferred into the woman's uterus two to three days after fertilisation (at the cleavage stage). An alternative technique delays transferal until five to six days after fertilisation (at blastocyst stage). This may be better timing and allow choice of more viable embryos. The review of trials found evidence that more women will have a pregnancy and baby with blastocyst transfer than with regular IVF. There was however, a higher risk that a women would have fewer embryos to freeze and no embryos available for transfer_."

Sarah, you are also an interior decorator, right? One time we called a lady to give us an estimate on custom draperies/curtains/valences, her estimate was too high so we decided not to use her services but we did receive a bill of $350 just for home visit and estimate. I don't how you work but could you make money like that during your hard times? 

I also had my pap smear done today. Did you get your results?

I am worried about you talking to your mom about your fertility treatments. Hope it's not too bad on both of you. I haven't talked to anybody in my family either.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew- maybe you covered this already and I missed it, but How much more will IVF drugs cost you at the pharmacy when you go ahead with that?

NY: It depends on the volume of drugs given to me. Right now I am using a total of about 950 IUs and it is costing around $2000. Dosage for IVF can easily be 3 times of that (or even more) and cost may multiply accordingly, not too sure though.


----------



## flyingduster

well tomorrow is D-day! wow!!! _TOMORROW!?!_ It's been sooooooooooo long for this day to come, and now all of a sudden it's here TOMORROW! eep! Yay! omg... 


lol.

Speaking of hiccups, my lil one has them now that I'm sitting here too. heh. I do still enjoy feeling them; they almost tickle! lol. I *think* baby might have dropped more, cos last night in bed when I was feeling my tummy all over it felt rather 'fuller' down the bottom of my bump and down into my pelvis than it has done before... I have a midwife appointment tomorrow after work, if I don't pop before then, so we'll see if it has or not. It'll probably still be sitting in the same spot tho cos last week I thought it'd dropped and it hadn't!!! lol!

I've been having fun telling clients that I'm due on friday, but *today* I get to say "tomorrow"! heh. I am gonna milk it for all it's worth! Fun fun.


----------



## Huggles

NDH - we do get MMR here, but it's part of the private schedule, so have to pay more for it.
We have a "government schedule" and a "private schedule". The government schedule is the vaccines that all infants/children MUST have - most schools won't accept a child if their vaccinations are not up to date.
The private schedule includes some additional vaccines, but they cost quite a lot more as they are usually optional.

The private schedule looks like this:

PRIVATE VACCINATION SCHEDULE
*At Birth :* BCG and Oral Polio
*8 Weeks: * 1st Infanrix Hexa
1st Prevenar/ Syn&#64258;orix
1st Rotarix
*12 Weeks:* 2nd Infanrix Hexa
2nd Prevenar/ Syn&#64258;orix
*16 Weeks: * 3rd Infanrix Hexa
3rd Prevenar/ Syn&#64258;orix
2nd Rotarix
*9 Months: * Measles
*1 Year: * Varilrix (Chicken Pox)
*14 Months:* 4th Prevenar/ Syn&#64258;orix
*16 Months:* Priorix (MMR)
*18 Months: * Pentaxim
*2 Years:* 1st Avaxim 80
*2 - 2 ½ years :* 2nd Avaxim 80
*5 Years: * Priorix Booster
*6 &#8211; 6 ½ Years:* Adacel Quadra
*12 Years: * Adacel Quadra + Cervarix


----------



## Huggles

*INFANRIX hexa* is a vaccine used to prevent six diseases: diphtheria, tetanus, pertussis (whooping cough), hepatitis B, poliomyelitis (polio) and Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib)

*Prevnar *13® is indicated for active immunization for the prevention of invasive disease caused by 13 strains of Streptococcus pneumoniae (1, 3, 4, 5, 6A, 6B, 7F, 9V, 14, 18C, 19A, 19F, and 23F).
Prevnar 13® is also indicated for the prevention of otitis media (ear infection) caused by 7 strains of Streptococcus pneumoniae (4, 6B, 9V, 14, 18C, 19F, and 23F). No efficacy data for ear infections are available for strains 1, 3, 5, 6A, 7F, and 19A

*ROTARIX *is a vaccine indicated for the prevention of rotavirus gastroenteritis caused by G1 and non-G1 types (G3, G4, and G9

*Pentaxim *combination vaccine is indicated for
active immunisation of infants from six
weeks of age against diphtheria, tetanus,
pertussis, poliomyelitis and invasive inf e c t i o n s c a u s e d b y H a e m o p h i l u s
influenzae type b (such as meningitis,
septicaemia, cellulitis, arthritis, epiglottitis, pneumopathy and osteomyelitis)

*Avaxim *is a hepatitis A vaccine


----------



## Huggles

Flying - that's so awesome telling people you're due tomorrow!
I get excited just telling them i'm due next month!


----------



## nypage1981

TOday was supposed to be my c section day! so amazing to know i would have just been in the hospital meeting him today. 

ndh- i was wondering that too, they must no do mmr vaccine there....we do here. im not sure we do TB here i hafta look. we also do chicken pox here. hep b is not require for adults so just dont see the need to get it for a baby. ive heard some vaccines can cause brain damage and autism? my pediatrician yesterday says no it doesnt and to check CDC website for info on vaccines....but dont just google. im still scared about vaccines but my daughter followed the doctor's schedule so is probly fine. 

Sarah- I think its a good idea that you are telling your mom. Its a really big deal, and if ou happen to get pregnant off IVF, I feel like she would want to know that you had been trying so hard and doing IVF to get there. 

Dew- I also think if you do IVF it would be nice to have family to tell...will you do that or keep it until bfp? Would you ever tell anyone how you got there? 

I just know my fam would maybe feel almost lied to or something if I got so far to have a bfp from IVF, because there would have been a lot of time of hiding things that I was up to. But of course, its NO one's business if you dont want it to be so surely dont tell anyone if you dont feel like it.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I am also not very clear on embryo transfer stage. Just read this which makes better sense...
> 
> "_In vitro fertilisation (IVF) is fertilisation (egg and sperm creating an embryo) in a laboratory (in a 'test tube'). With regular IVF, embryos are transferred into the woman's uterus two to three days after fertilisation (at the cleavage stage). An alternative technique delays transferal until five to six days after fertilisation (at blastocyst stage). This may be better timing and allow choice of more viable embryos. The review of trials found evidence that more women will have a pregnancy and baby with blastocyst transfer than with regular IVF. There was however, a higher risk that a women would have fewer embryos to freeze and no embryos available for transfer_."
> 
> Sarah, you are also an interior decorator, right? One time we called a lady to give us an estimate on custom draperies/curtains/valences, her estimate was too high so we decided not to use her services but we did receive a bill of $350 just for home visit and estimate. I don't how you work but could you make money like that during your hard times?
> 
> I also had my pap smear done today. Did you get your results?
> 
> I am worried about you talking to your mom about your fertility treatments. Hope it's not too bad on both of you. I haven't talked to anybody in my family either.

ok so its the same thing as a day 3 transfer, I was wondering if it was something different. that whole thing is going to be hard....it seems if you have lots of embryos they do push for a day 5 transfer as the stats are better. but pushing them that far often means you dont have any to freeze (or none make it that far, yikes)...I would love to have some to freeze as then I can use them in my 40's but they are 39 yr old eggs. But doing the day 3 transfer is leaving it up to nature so much more as you dont have as much data on which are good and which are not. its going to be very difficult, I guess you have to take their advice and base it on how many embryos and their grades.

actually Im a graphic / web designer, I think I was talking before about how I had designed our spa so thats where you thought I did interiors. thats crazy you would get charged that much for a consult! its hard being self employed as you want to keep clients so you do things like free meetings or allow them to take months to pay. Everything would be great though if it wasnt for the spa sucking up any spare money. Sometimes I regret starting it up, but other times I love it (like when I get free services when I want!!). I keep thinking it will get better and eventually we wont have to put over any money. We have been open 2 years now.

my pap....I dont hear back unless theres a problem, he said everything looked good. Im hoping my AMH is back soon, will phone them next week.

hey I have our IVF course tomorrow night :happydance: hope it makes me excited not more nervous. Im actually excited to talk to my mum, its been hard not saying anything about something so important. I felt her last 2 visits I was really keeping something from her and couldnt be myself. She will be shocked as she always thought it wouldnt take me long as she was very fertile. And my best friend has had 1 and is pregnant again, so she is probably thinking I would be the same.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- I think its a good idea that you are telling your mom. Its a really big deal, and if ou happen to get pregnant off IVF, I feel like she would want to know that you had been trying so hard and doing IVF to get there.
> 
> Dew- I also think if you do IVF it would be nice to have family to tell...will you do that or keep it until bfp? Would you ever tell anyone how you got there?
> 
> I just know my fam would maybe feel almost lied to or something if I got so far to have a bfp from IVF, because there would have been a lot of time of hiding things that I was up to. But of course, its NO one's business if you dont want it to be so surely dont tell anyone if you dont feel like it.

I found it really hard to be having IUIs and not tell my mum when she was here, my sister even came to the clinic with me in august but my mum didnt know a thing! Im very good at hiding things and doing surprises so I really think she has no idea, also she would have asked my sister if suspicious and my sister would have told me. If she wasnt coming in November I wouldnt be telling her, and we are not telling the inlaws. I dont think they would be mad as I would say I wanted to surprise them. I would also say that I didnt want everyone waiting to hear if it was successful, as that would be too stressful.

as for the IVF I will tell people that I got my BFP that way, I used to think i wouldnt tell anyone but now going through this I want to tell people and make them more aware of this stuff. Like if I tell the girls at the spa then they will tell clients so it would all be out there, and Im ok with that. I have nothing to be ashamed of, we left it late to try for a family and we are dealing with it. I will tell people that I might have been able to get pregnant eventually but I was too impatient :baby:


----------



## sarahincanada

NY how are you feeling? not sure if I responded to your post the other day, you mentioned you had lost it and walked out the room and having a hard time. Im glad you are being honest and posting about these things as a lot of people dont, so I know what to expect one day. It sounds completely normal and exhausting, and I hope it gets better soon. Do you remember feeling the same with ella? I cant imagine how it is when people have twins. Kian is just so cute and unbelievable that he was just due today :cloud9:

Im hoping if I ever give birth to get hubby to take a month off from work. He is self employed but has worked at the same company for 10 years and they are pretty good.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, the vaccines are not my decision, its just how it goes in this country.. regardless of whether the baby is at risk or not, it is given as routine, and theyve given me a vaccination card which states that her next vaccine is in 2 months, so im not too sure.. BCG is the shot they give you on your arm that leaves a funny mark lol, i dont know much about it !

im surprised they told you not to bother, but then again, i guess it works differently in different countries.. x

Flying, you must be so excited to be able to tell people that youre due tomorrow ! im sure we will be hearing some news from you soon !!

Dew, i hope you dont have to fork out for the entire expense for ivf and that youre able to sort it out financially for when the time comes .x 

Sarah, so tomorrow is your ivf course, im sure youre excited and nervous at the same time, but it will be great learning about the whole process etc, but im sure you mustve read loads on the internet about it !! hope you have fun learning about it all, and do let us know how it goes ! xx it must be difficult telling your mum, i think she might have niggles about you trying ? does she know that bit ?


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- we are doing pretty well. I slightly remember this with Ella, but this time I feel maybe worse. I think it was the bad c section surgery, the recovery being harder, and the breast feeding. I didnt do it with Ella, but really wanted to this time. It just hurts SO SO SO bad. Its also frustrating cuz im sitting there nursing him constantly, and feel bored, and really tied down. I hope the blues pass soon, its a helpless feeling. I love Kian and want to feel HAPPPY about it all. Today was much better than has been though....so maybe its looking up. Thanks for asking:) Some dont go through the baby blues at all.....so maybe you'll be lucky! I really wish OH would have taken more time off. He has been gone all week and I can't even drive yet....not that I wanna go anywhere, but im really trapped! 

I think its really good you will be open with how you got your BFP. It really shows dedication for your goal to go through everything that you are, and you may as well be damn proud of it! I hope it works soooooooon! 

Preethi- in US all vaccines are optional and up to us. I will do most of them, there are just a couple I question. Like chicken pox and hep B.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Sarah, so tomorrow is your ivf course, im sure youre excited and nervous at the same time, but it will be great learning about the whole process etc, but im sure you mustve read loads on the internet about it !! hope you have fun learning about it all, and do let us know how it goes ! xx it must be difficult telling your mum, i think she might have niggles about you trying ? does she know that bit ?

no! living in another country helps, I only see her 3 x a year. We talk on the phone sometimes but mainly just message on facebook or text, so its been easy to keep it to myself. if shes ever mentioned kids Ive just mumbled that hubby is not ready and changed the subject! I really wanted to surprise her with a bfp but it wasnt meant to be, so I will let her know all the details. She is a big worrier so she wouldnt have liked knowing that I had surgery for the polyp removal. If everything goes well she will be here for the egg collection and perhaps the transfer too (she leaves nov 19) so it will be nice. Although she is 72 now so its usually me looking after her than the other way around!


----------



## Dew

https://i55.tinypic.com/2vs4wea.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/10e3gh0.jpg


----------



## NDH

Oh Dew those are lovely! You're so talented! Thanks for sharing :)

Sarah, I hope your mom takes it well. I think she'll appreciate that you wanted to surprise her with a bfp but will happily support you as you undergo IVF. It's so hard to share these things with our loved ones.

Vaccinations here are "mandatory", but the parents always have the right to refuse. Here you actually get paid for vaccinating your kids by 12 months and 4 years, as well as the vaccinations being free. We won't be doing all of them though - just the communicable childhood diseases mostly though I'm still researching (reliable sources too and I always check the details of studies and if they have been countered etc). I definitely think it's important to vaccinate against some things but do think that they've gotten a little out of hand in recent years. Also some of them we'll be delaying if I'm still bfing when they're due to have them as some aren't as effective if the baby is recieving the immunity through breastmilk.


----------



## Huggles

wow dew, those cakes are incredible!


----------



## Huggles

ny - 2 suggestions. Try having some honey every day. On toast / in tea / on a teaspoon, whatever. It's apparently really good for baby blues.
Secondly - maybe get someone to check how kian's latching. Usually really painful bf is due to incorrect latching. (or so i've heard).


----------



## flyingduster

it's evening again, and again there's been no niggles to speak of! It has been fun telling people 'tomorrow' when they ask when I'm due; and seeing their faces!!! LOL! And tomorrow I get to tell them "today"! heh. 


Dew; those cakes are amazing!!!! I love them! Well done. :D


Sarah, I'm sure it'll be good to be able to talk openly with your mum about it all and not have to be hiding it! I'm really close to my mum, it took everything to not tell her we were starting to TTC, I can only imagine how hard it'd be having been trying for so long and getting treatment and so forth now... :hugs: it'll be nice to have her in the loop! :)


ny, I agree with huggles; supposedly 90% of the breastfeeding problems are due to a poor latch; try and find a lactation consultant and get it sorted ASAP so you can get some pleasure back from it, if it's painful it won't be helping your blues at all!!! :hugs: though; it's ok to have the blues, but please do be careful they don't stick around for too long too ok; we all love ya too much to want to see you go downhill in your mood! :hugs:



Just cos we're talking about vaccinations, this is the schedule in NZ (the national immunisation schedule; free to all NZ'ers and pushed by most medical people but not compulsory and can be opted out of if you want, or delayed or whatever!)
6 weeks, 3 months and 5 months: diptheria/tetnus/whooping cough/polio/hep B/_haemophilus influenzae_ type B - all in one injection (Infanrix Hexa).
plus another injection for Pneumococcal (Synflorix)

15 months is: _haemophilus influenzae_ type B in one jab (Act-HIB), MMR in one jab, and Pneumococcal (Synoflorix) again in another jab.

4 years old is diptheria/tetanus/whooping cough/polio in one jab (Infanrix -IPV), and another MMR jab.

11 years: diptheria/tetanus/whooping cough only (boostrix)

and girls can also have another vaccination at 12 years old for Human Papilomavirus.


TB and Hep-B may be offered at birth if there's a risk for the baby getting it, but not it's not common!

I'm torn on immunisations, I think that at least I will delay them to 3 months/5 months/7 months rather than the 6 weeks/3 months/5 months they recommend, as it just seems far too young to be pumping them with this stuff... We will see!!!


----------



## NDH

Happy last night before reaching/passing your due date Amy lol.

Hubby is home after an 11 hour day today. He for sure works tomorrow too and then they'll be done that job but have another one lined up after that. And the guys on the crew said there's not usually much (if any) downtime between contracts so we're feeling we made the best decision. So long as it doesn't rain anyway :haha:.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks ladies! I wnt let the blues drag on for too long. I think they showed up late for me, as right after kian came I was very happy. Must ave ben all the percocet I was on. Lol. 

I keep trying to change his latch and h just won't so I either need to deal w the pain or quit. It's so frustrating. 

Ndh, do u know which vaccines aren't effective while breast feeding?

Flying, are you officially over due now? I get confused by your time and ours! How long with baby will you be off work, and do you have to find daycare? 

Ndh glad hubby is feeling good about the decision. 

I've been awake all night. Kian is really being rough on me......


----------



## Huggles

Happy due date Flying!!! :wohoo:

Shame ny - hope you get some rest soon :hugs:

I've never heard of vaccinations being less effective whilst bf.


----------



## Huggles

I just googled and from what I can see the Rotavirus vaccine is the one most commonly mentioned as being affected by bf. (I haven't done extensive research - this is just from a quick google).

The first paragraph in this article is quite interesting, but basically states that although bf can lower the efficacy of the vaccine (as well has having the vaccine at the same time as oral polio drops), they find that if you have three doses of the recommended vaccine (instead of just one) then that overcomes the lowered efficacy. And in any case, they didn't find the results to be statistically significant.

(i would cut and paste the paragraph here but because of the format of the page it won't let me copy the paragraph).

But I think that's why some vaccines are administered in 3 doses (at various ages) - so that they can be the most effective like that. So i think bf lowering the effectiveness of the vaccine is only really an issue if you only have one dose. But if you follow the recommended schedule and have the three doses then it's fine.


----------



## nypage1981

I don't think we even vaccinate for rotavirus....it's just a tummy illness, right?


----------



## NDH

The mumps part of MMR I believe is another one off the top of my head. Not on my computer so my research isn't handy. And while getting all 3 doses may work instead it seems kind of pointless to give baby a shot that possibly won't work and isn't even needed while they've got the immunity from you IMO. And the schedule for when they're needed varies so much between countries too :shrug: (for example I was just reading that here hep B is considered most effective immediately after birth but "must be given within 7 days of birth", yet that's not the case anywhere else I've heard of :shrug:)


----------



## Huggles

ny - yes, i think rotavirus is mainly diarrhoea and stuff, but I know that here thousands of children die annually due to diarrhoea, so I think that's why they have the vaccine? It also presents in different forms though. It is one of our "optional extras" though, and not part of the main schedule. But I know that children that go to daycare are much more at risk of contracting rotavirus. So I think that's why a lot of people choose it?

I don't know - these things are all rather complicated and definitely do seem to vary from country to country.

For me, personally, I'll be following our government schedule as it is given - becuase if it's not up to date then the child won't get accepted to school. 
There are some vaccines from the private schedule that I may choose to add to the government schedule, but there are also some I may skip (like chicken pox).
Haven't entirely decided yet, and will have to ask dh his opinion too. But we'll defo be getting the ones listed on the government schedule at the ages listed.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> https://i55.tinypic.com/2vs4wea.jpg
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/10e3gh0.jpg

wow those are incredible!!! ever thought of doing it as a business? theres a cute cake shop near our spa...they mainly do cupcakes but I think these kind of cakes too.


----------



## sarahincanada

flying :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so excited!!! when will it be!!

NY :hugs::hugs::hugs: your body has been through a lot, so to add sleepless nights and painful breastfeeding I think even the happiest person would have the blues. i do hope you can have someone look at the latching thing....as you are doing so well would be sad to give up. My mum and sister both gave up as it was too sore so i am expecting that, but I really want to breastfeed so going to make sure I have a couple of experts on call. But perhaps some people have to give up...I know my sisters nipples were so painful and her daughter just wasnt getting enough milk. 

yay ndh glad he has hopefully got some steady work, that great news. :kiss:


----------



## sherylb

Wow, you ladies have been talkative since I checked in last! 

SIL has been confirmed for PCOS. Her progesterone result was 1.8 and it should be over 10. She is starting clomid next cycle.

I felt a sore throat coming on last night and am hoping that it passes quickly. I don't have a fever or any additional signs that would point to strep so I'm just going to take it easy and enjoy my hot chocolate (hate tea) and throat lozenges.

Our house is currently overrun by baby stuff after babysitting and being too tired to put stuff away and more packages coming every day from my registry completion order.


----------



## Dew

Thank you all for admiring my new found cake decorating skills :) I would like to show you inside of the round cake (once I receive pictures of it from my friend). I used yellow and chocolate cake batter to produce a zebra pattern, it wasn't perfect but still looked pretty :thumbup:

NY: lack of sleep can make any person go insane, it is equivalent to being under influence of drugs. I have had my sisters and friends complain about walking around like zombies in first month after delivery. Some people are lucky and get help from their parents but you have been on your own since the beginning and that too after a complicated C-section. Just hang in there and be kind to yourself :hugs: It's just a passing phase!

Sarah: Why do you think this website is selling drugs for so cheap? https://www.makemefertile.com/products/gonadotropins

I called a couple of pharmacies to compare pricing on my drugs and as it turns out one clinic pharmacy may be able to give me infertility drugs on a (company) discounted price because I am paying out-of-pocket. I hope it is true and if it is true, I feel bad about spending extra (~$200) on last 600 IU cartridge. 

Sarah, I also wanted to ask how much extra have you got out of your cartridges. I got 75 IU extra from my 600 IU cartridge and I am sure there is another few still remaining in it.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Wow, you ladies have been talkative since I checked in last!
> 
> SIL has been confirmed for PCOS. Her progesterone result was 1.8 and it should be over 10. She is starting clomid next cycle.
> 
> I felt a sore throat coming on last night and am hoping that it passes quickly. I don't have a fever or any additional signs that would point to strep so I'm just going to take it easy and enjoy my hot chocolate (hate tea) and throat lozenges.
> 
> Our house is currently overrun by baby stuff after babysitting and being too tired to put stuff away and more packages coming every day from my registry completion order.

Sheryl, Good luck to your SIL.

I am also having mild sore throat for last 2 days. I have been gargling with salty lukewarm water (it is supposed to kill bacteria through osmosis). Next I am going to try some hot tea with honey (however I don't like taste of honey). Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nypage1981

Ladies- Once again, thank you so much for your kind words and advice. I feel more normal when I hear people comfort me.....I know blues can be normal, and they come and go, so I do believe this is all it is. I can be happy as a clam one day and so overwhelmed another. Guess its new mommyhood and im no spring chicken like I was with Ella!! 

Sarah- I will maybe check on talking to a lactation person. i just cant drive yet, so to actually go to one isnt going to work. I sometimes can nurse and they dont hurt, so think i must need to continue to try to change his latch. Its like, i know exactly what is wrong, but he likes to nurse a certain way and wont change his latch no matter how hard I try! I certainly feel better about nursing though, even if im in agony. I would maybe feel worse if I quit. So, this too shall pass. They cant hurt forever! I hope. Lol. Not that they'll ever be the same though....haha. 

Sheryl- my freind just got strep also and hasnt had it since like 1942. So its going around. Im going to stay in my bubble in my house so my little Bean doesn't get sick. M pediatricia told me if I get sick, I need to wear a mask around him. HUH!?!?! That would suck. 

Sorry if my spelling has gone to crap. Its actually not that I lost the ability to spell since its one of my pet peeves when people have bad grammer/spelling....but usually im typing so fast I cant have time to go back and erase, or im doing it with one hand and dont feel like correcting anything. SO, yea. Its going to be ugly for a while !

Dew- I am so in love with your cakes! I wish I could do that....woulda come in handy many of birthday/ halloween parties for my daughter. I have NO creativity. I need to try to come up with how to make her a fairy costume now too, and am NOT creative or c rafty in any way imagineable, so very nervous about this.....

I do have quite a bit of help from my mother, actually. She has come every morning to my house which is only the next town but still, and taken Ella to school for me and picked her up a few times also...since I cant drive yet. She offers EVERY day to take Kian off my hands and practically begs, but im an attached mommy, even when im miserable I cant leave him yet! Maybe i'll try an hour first.....

Huggles- that is true, babies and children can become dehydreated SO quickly and becomes fatal fast. ....so getting that vaccine makes sense. WIll you have your baby get it? Weird that we dont even offer it here......at the hospital I work at there was a big outbreak of it last year and Im pretty sure I must have built some immunities to it because we were all exposed before it becomes a big ordeall......I do think i've got some more natural immunities to things from working there otherwise i'd be pooping and puking myself daily! Lol. 

ndh- i was debating the pox vaccine also. I had pox as a kid and survived just fine! The only thing is my daughter had all of these vaccines so really I dont want the two children to have it differently...but she didn't have hep b I dont think, and a lot of adults here dont either, but we dont seem to have much of an outbreak of that...Do you have a lot of TB around where you live? I cant remember if it was you or Huggles who had TB shots on the goverment schedule....we dont do that. Maybe because we dont have a lo of it? I know when my mom was young and went to germany a few times she needed the shot and made a permanent round circle in her arm. Is that what the shot is? 

Flying- got a baby yet?!? Lol.


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I think this is what clinic pharmacy was talking about...
https://www.designrx.net/Products.aspx

Prices:
Follistim 300 IU -$248
Follistim 600 IU -$496
Follistim 900 IU -$744

Ganirelix Acetate -$102.65

Ovidrel -$100.20


----------



## Huggles

ny - TB is quite a problem here, especially in the poorer communities, so I think that's why it's on the government schedule. We have one vaccine that makes a circle of round dots on your arm - when i was young and getting vacinated it was always called the flower. Most people's disappear over time. I still have all fo mine (about 4). Not sure if that was the tb shot though or what it was for.

As for rotavirus vaccine - i haven't really thought much about the vaccines, but i may well get him that one as he will be in daycare and so the risk of contracting it is much higher. I know my friend's daughter has had it at least once, but i think possibly a few times (the virus itself).

I had chicken pox as a child, as did both my brothers - we're all fine. My cousin didn't get her daughter vaccinated against it, then she got it. And she was going to get her son vaccinated against it but then he caught it from his sister. They're all fine. So i suspect i'll skip that one as i'd far rather he gets it as a child that later on as an adult (i've heard the vaccine only lasts 10 years anyway).

I also had measles, mumps, and rubella - and i'm fine from all of them, although i did develop encephalitis when i had mumps which was not fun. But i will definitely be vaccinating against those (MMR). Although there was a major outbreak of measles here a year or two ago, with a few deaths. And scarily enough most of those kids had actually received the measles vaccine! I think it was a new strain or something.

Lovely that your mum is helping out so much.

Sheryl - really hope your throat feels better soon. Try drinking some honey and lemon juice in hot water. Or even honey in hot orange juice. And gargling with salt water definitely helps as well.

Dew, hope your throat also feels better soon.


----------



## Huggles

ny - TB is quite a problem here, especially in the poorer communities, so I think that's why it's on the government schedule. We have one vaccine that makes a circle of round dots on your arm - when i was young and getting vacinated it was always called the flower. Most people's disappear over time. I still have all fo mine (about 4). Not sure if that was the tb shot though or what it was for.

As for rotavirus vaccine - i haven't really thought much about the vaccines, but i may well get him that one as he will be in daycare and so the risk of contracting it is much higher. I know my friend's daughter has had it at least once, but i think possibly a few times (the virus itself).

I had chicken pox as a child, as did both my brothers - we're all fine. My cousin didn't get her daughter vaccinated against it, then she got it. And she was going to get her son vaccinated against it but then he caught it from his sister. They're all fine. So i suspect i'll skip that one as i'd far rather he gets it as a child that later on as an adult (i've heard the vaccine only lasts 10 years anyway).

I also had measles, mumps, and rubella - and i'm fine from all of them, although i did develop encephalitis when i had mumps which was not fun. But i will definitely be vaccinating against those (MMR). Although there was a major outbreak of measles here a year or two ago, with a few deaths. And scarily enough most of those kids had actually received the measles vaccine! I think it was a new strain or something.

Lovely that your mum is helping out so much.

Sheryl - really hope your throat feels better soon. Try drinking some honey and lemon juice in hot water. Or even honey in hot orange juice. And gargling with salt water definitely helps as well.

Dew, hope your throat also feels better soon.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow, outbreaks of Measels??? So scary! I am shocked that it was children with the vaccine who died. Thats very scary. Also crazy that there's so much TB over there. We have a case here and there at our hospital and put them in a negative pressures room.....but we dont have a lot of it so not vaccinating against it.....Its nuts to hear of different diseases in different parts of the world. I am so interested in that kinda stuff. 

How come honey can cure baby blues? Its weird cuz they say never EVER give an infant honey.....so I would think it should be not eaten while nursing or pregnant as well....idk?


----------



## Dew

Thought it might be an important information to share:

I had mumps in late teens and the doctor in Mayo actually said that it could be a reason for my poor ovarian reserve. I also found this online "_The second cause of POF is if a woman has mumps as an adolescent (after age 10), many of her eggs may &#8220;burn out,&#8221; which oftentimes results in POF_."


----------



## Huggles

They do say not to give honey to an infant under 1 year old - something about possibly getting botulism or something. And I wouldn't do it, although in some cultures the first thing they do when the baby is born is put honey on their finger tip and put that in the baby's mouth. But i won't be giving my baby honey.
But strangely enough it is actually totally safe during both pg and whilst breastfeeding - maybe our bodies break it down or filter it or something before it gets to baby. I don't know exactly.

As for why it's good for baby blues - again i'm not exactly sure. Something that a mw told my cousin and she has been sure to have some after both births and says it definitely helped her, and I made sure i had some each day after Jarrod (definitely reason to get the blues!) and i think it definitely helped me too. Must be one of the vitamins or something in it, not sure what exactly.


----------



## Huggles

Wow Dew, that's really interesting!
I know that it is very bad for male fertility, but i had no idea about it affecting female fertility! I think i was about 11 when I got it so probably just missed the danger period. 
Really very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nypage1981

thats all very interesting about the mumps and about the honey! 

Dew- how did you get mumps in MN? Or did you live elsewhere? I never knew we had any outbreaks of it...were you vaccinated against it?


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> thats all very interesting about the mumps and about the honey!
> 
> Dew- how did you get mumps in MN? Or did you live elsewhere? I never knew we had any outbreaks of it...were you vaccinated against it?

No, I was not in MN when I got mumps. I grew up in a different country. I don't think I was vaccinated against it otherwise I wouldn't have got it. I did get chicken pox as a child.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Thought it might be an important information to share:
> 
> I had mumps in late teens and the doctor in Mayo actually said that it could be a reason for my poor ovarian reserve. I also found this online "_The second cause of POF is if a woman has mumps as an adolescent (after age 10), many of her eggs may burn out, which oftentimes results in POF_."

wow thats interesting! 

dew I dont know much about online pharmacies as Im not sure if they are allowed here in canada. those prices seem great and worth it if they are the same thing.

I know you are very private but I have to know which country you grew up in...woman of mystery!!!

sorry have to run so no time to type, picking up lunch then meeting hubby and going to my ivf class :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

I would love to kow what country also Dew! Even more, what brought you to MN? I love stories of how people ended up here. My mom was born in Germany and so its always interesting that her parents up and picked up the family and moved to Forest Lake MN back in the day. Random!


----------



## Huggles

bump progression over the last 4 weeks:

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/31-34weeks.jpg


----------



## flyingduster

just a really quick check in from work cos my pc at home is playing up; but it's my due date today and nothing yet! lol! Obviously, or I wouldn't be at work.... but yeah, nothing yet! 

Last night I had a normal bowel movement around dinner time, which means nothing. But then a couple of hours later I had another, sorry for TMI, but it was a bit loose too. From then until I went to bed another half hour later I had period-type pain, but once in bed it all went away and I slept well. The bowel movements flushing my system out is common just before labour (though obviously not always a sign of anything either!) as the body is preparing for it, and the period pains are common pre-labour signs too, but despite both those symptoms, nothing has happened yet. Gawd, and I thought the old TWW was bad; this one is terrible!!! LOL! But at least I do know it WILL happen soon, and those signs last night are just the start of it I'm sure... FX it's not long now!


----------



## NDH

Ny I'm glad you're doing better :hugs:. I hope the baby blues continue to improve and Kian's latch gets better. TB is not one of the things vaccinated against here (could be an "optional" thing, but I don't know. Rotavirus is on the "mandatory" schedule but that one is a live virus unlike all the other ones so getting that one really scares me. Not sure what we've decided on that one). Not vaccinating for pox unless they reach 12 or so and haven't had it. I never got it as a kid, possibly had it when I was 19 though that was highly contested as I didn't get sick like adults are supposed to and didn't have many spots. But I have immunity and wasn't vaccinated for that so who knows. 

Dew interesting about mumps - I had them as well when I was 11 or 12 and had been vaccinated for them. Also, a zebra cake sounds so cool! Can't wait to see pics of the inside. Every time I see pictures of cakes with colourful insides (like a rubiks cube one I saw once) I'm just floored by how they do that. I fail miserably at basic marbling lol.

Sheryl I hope now that your sister has a diagnosis they can teat her pcos and get her pregnant.

Amy, I hope something starts soon. But enjoy the final (days) of your pregnancy as much as you can. We may not know when but it is coming to an end soon (hopefully before they start talking induction).


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, I also wanted to ask how much extra have you got out of your cartridges. I got 75 IU extra from my 600 IU cartridge and I am sure there is another few still remaining in it.

I got another 75iu shot, there was a little bit left in one but Im not sure if it would be another 75iu or not

IVF course was fine, they didnt cover anything I didnt already know! apparantly they have counsellors there for no charge which I didnt know and I might use. Also they said for my age they usually put in 2-3 embryos at day 2, but only 2 max at day 5. Said 80% of embryos survive freezing and thawing ( which I thought was quite good) and FET rates are a little lower than fresh cycles but not much. got a folder of print outs to go through :thumbup: got a cheque today but the spa is looking like its going to be down $1500 this month so its up and down up and down :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

I feel so upset, LL in the over 35 folder just had her ultrasound after IVF and there is no heartbeat :cry: I was so happy for her, I feel so sad. Im starting to get really down about this TTC thing and even if I get a bfp after IVF I will be terrified something will happen. Dew I know it will be even more scary for you having experienced it before.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I feel so upset, LL in the over 35 folder just had her ultrasound after IVF and there is no heartbeat :cry: I was so happy for her, I feel so sad. Im starting to get really down about this TTC thing and even if I get a bfp after IVF I will be terrified something will happen. Dew I know it will be even more scary for you having experienced it before.

my heart literally missed a few beats reading this....it is so so sad :cry:


----------



## Dew

Huggles: once again a beautiful picture of your bump progression, you and your bump looks lovely :hugs:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I feel so upset, LL in the over 35 folder just had her ultrasound after IVF and there is no heartbeat :cry: I was so happy for her, I feel so sad. Im starting to get really down about this TTC thing and even if I get a bfp after IVF I will be terrified something will happen. Dew I know it will be even more scary for you having experienced it before.

Sarah: I was thinking she will not have to go through MC due to genetic testing of embryo, now I feel very sad for her. I hope she can recover from this loss, it's BIG, very unfortunate.


----------



## flyingduster

Huggles; you're looking great!!!


Oh Dew & Sarah... I wish sooooooooo much that you guys will get a sticky BFP ASAP. I really really really do.... I just _wish_ there was something I could do, that all the baby dust actually DID something! I don't care though, I'm gonna keep sending that baby dust over to you both still! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:



I saw the midwife this afternoon, and baby is now 2/5ths engaged (was 1/5th before) and my blood pressure and babys heartbeat are all good, but there's nothing more to check really at this stage (I'm not interested in an internal check and she hasn't offered thank goodness!) we just need to wait!!! Oh, and I got to see her at the new clinic 2 doors along from work; it's great! lol. It's not finished yet, in fact they're not really open yet with still more work to do, but there's enough to do a wee check for me; I was their very first ever client in there! heh. :) If I haven't popped by tuesday then I have another appointment with her, but will go in to the hospital then to go onto the monitor just to start checking on bub and making sure all is well in there. There's no *worry* to go overdue, and my midwife isn't interested in talking inductions and everything until a good 10-14 days over, but she likes to start checking on baby from about 5 days over onwards to just *make sure* there's good fluid and the blood flow from the placenta is good and all that sorta stuff. It'll start on tuesday with the monitor being strapped to me to check for contractions and also the babys heartbeat, and then we'll book in for a scan to check the fluids and blood flow, and then it'll be a case of just monitoring everything so that we can be safe for bub. :) Of course, if I go into labour before then then it won't be needed!!!! But if we start to plan for those things then we won't suddenly get to 2 weeks overdue and have problems!!!

It's saturday tomorrow, and hubby works until 6pm so I have *all day* with nothing to do. Thankfully mum is down so I'll go around and spend the afternoon with her so I don't go *mad* at home waiting alone! LOL! 

Tonight hubby wants to go for a bumpy drive (uh-oh!) and get some orange juice to try get things going! haha. I'm feeling good right now, so will probably go along with it. We're both feeling pretty excited and happy about how *now* it all is, so probably will hardly sleep, and a night time drive just for the heck of it will be fun. :)



Oh, and I just realised now that on the 16th of Oct, it will have been exactly one year since I joined this forum...! Almost exactly a year later and I'm due to have my baby.... wow.


----------



## NDH

I'm so sad to hear about LL :(. I hate those reminders that even a bfp isn't enough sometimes :(

Amy, how exciting to be the first patient in the new clinic! Here's hoping you have a baby by the time your next one roll around though you never know...


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a good app flying and it's so lovely hearing you sound so positive and excited about everything!


----------



## nypage1981

I am also very upset by the new of LL. I don't know her but that is heartbreaking. To have to pay so much money and have the happiness of a bfp she never thought she would get, only to lose it. That's just too much. I hope yo both get bfp that lasts so you don't have to go through this. How far was she?


----------



## nypage1981

Juggles it's amazing how different we carry babies from one week to another. In the middle, one of your bumps suddenly looked smaller! Looking great!


----------



## MummyCat

Happy Due Date Flying!! :yipee: :yipee:

Fab bump progression Huggles!! :thumbup: 

Nikki... hope you're feeling a little brighter! :hugs: hope Kian settles into a good feeding routine soon for you! 

Dew... those cakes are gorgeous! 

I've had a niggly 24 hours.... this happened with Lottie at 37 weeks and we still went to 42 weeks so not expecting anything to progress. Mike stayed home today as I got very little sleep last night and would really have struggled with Lottie today. It's been a pleasant day so far and feels nice that we've now got a long weekend together! 

Have a good Friday everyone!! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

huggles your bump looks amazing! :cloud9:

ny I think she was 6 weeks along. Dew the clinic said perhaps the embryo had some abnormalities they dont test for. This all just blows my mind :cry:

I had a good talk with hubby last night (i was crying) as I just want to make sure he is ok with spending $12,000 and it perhaps not working. It all started as he is going out for his best friends 30th bday party this weekend and wants to stay downtown and the hotel he was looking at was close to $200 and then he would have to pay for cabs, drinks etc so it could end up being quite pricey for one night. I said to him I didnt even spend that much on my birthday, and then he brought up some stuff about money and how come I can find the money for IVF but he cant go out for a night for his best friend. So that made me upset as that is for us, the bday is just him going out (even thought Im invited I dont want to go, they are all young and big drinkers). Everything was fine at the end, it was a good talk with us both venting our feelings. We are both scared....him mainly about me having to take all that medication and me for the egg retrieval part....I hate anything 'up there' and that sounds just awful! but most people say they cant remember anything so Im going to ask for extra sedation!


----------



## sherylb

I think after all you have already spent it's fair for him to have a fabulous night out with the guys. It's not as if he is doing it every weekend or very often at all. I'm sure this is taking an emotional tole on him too and will help him relieve some stress.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I think after all you have already spent it's fair for him to have a fabulous night out with the guys. It's not as if he is doing it every weekend or very often at all. I'm sure this is taking an emotional tole on him too and will help him relieve some stress.

yes I agree, it was never that I was wanting him to not go, just perhaps pick a slightly cheaper hotel. but what the hell you are right, we have spent so much already I should let him go for it. just in the back of my mind Im thinking thats $500 towards my ivf fund!!


----------



## sherylb

I hate money being so tight. It seems like we will be stretching our budget for the next several months until DH gets his first raise. He did get his first paycheck today though so I'm very happy about that.


----------



## Huggles

it is very difficult when hubby spends money on himself and you're left thinking "but i could have used that for xyz". It happens to us too. But at the same time it is also important (i think) for them go out occasionally etc. As long as they're not constantly splurging money unnecessarily. 
Hopefully he finds a cheaper hotel though - $200 for one night does sound rather a lot!

Glad you had a really good chat about it all though - i think that's also very important :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I agree with Sheryl, let him go and just hope he understands and remembers that you kinda made this sacrifice for his happiness.

Since weekend starts tomorrow, clinic asked me to come today (CD7) for scan/E2/LH tests. Since they don't want to do anything with me on the weekend (sat and sun), they have asked me to take ovidrel shot Saturday night (CD8) and go for IUI on Monday (CD10). I am so pissed at them right now, I think they are messing with my cycle for their convenience. I started Follistim one day late on CD4. So compared to last time, I will be taking only 4 doses of Follistim vs 7 last time. I had 13/11, 12/12, 14/11, 9/9 follicles (don't remember numbers properly) and 6.2 C lining. It really doesn't make sense to me. I would have liked them to do US tomorrow on CD8 and then LH surge test on CD9. If required ganirelix acetate on CD9 night along with follistim, ovidrel trigger shot on CD10 and IUI on CD12 OR trigger shot on CD9 night and IUI on CD11. I hope they change their plan after blood results become available for today.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah is there a way you could drive yo get DH after the night of drinking to save the hotel money? That is extensive if it's more than you guys even spent at your bday! So is he ok with spending money on ivf if it doesn't work? A girl in my other thread just did her first retrieval and sh hates stuff like that too. She said was easier that IuI.....so I think maybe it won't be too bad for you? Hope not!

Dew sorry the cycle days didn't fall correctly. Is cd10 early or late?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I agree with Sheryl, let him go and just hope he understands and remembers that you kinda made this sacrifice for his happiness.
> 
> Since weekend starts tomorrow, clinic asked me to come today (CD7) for scan/E2/LH tests. Since they don't want to do anything with me on the weekend (sat and sun), they have asked me to take ovidrel shot Saturday night (CD8) and go for IUI on Monday (CD10). I am so pissed at them right now, I think they are messing with my cycle for their convenience. I started Follistim one day late on CD4. So compared to last time, I will be taking only 4 doses of Follistim vs 7 last time. I had 13/11, 12/12, 14/11, 9/9 follicles (don't remember numbers properly) and 6.2 C lining. It really doesn't make sense to me. I would have liked them to do US tomorrow on CD8 and then LH surge test on CD9. If required ganirelix acetate on CD9 night along with follistim, ovidrel trigger shot on CD10 and IUI on CD12 OR trigger shot on CD9 night and IUI on CD11. I hope they change their plan after blood results become available for today.

wow that seems all so early, so you are going for a scan today CD7..did you have one CD7 last time you can compare? the timing thing is so stressful with IUI. I hope things work out :hugs:

with IVF I will be taking 300 of gonal f in the morning and then an injection every night to stop ovulation....thats a lot of injections!


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy, glad hubby stayed home w u. What kind of niggles were u having are they gone now?


----------



## Huggles

Dew - that really sucks that they're not monitoring you properly just so it's convenient for them and they don't have to work on weekends. I also wouldn't be happy! You're paying a lot of money for it all - they should jolly well do their part properly :grr:


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I agree with you Dew. After all the out of pocket expenses this cycle for them to schedule you at their convenience is absolute crap. That could throw off your entire chance and then it's just a waste entirely. :( :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah... I completely get it... we don't spend more than £50 normally on our own birthdays... so if my hubby wanted to spend that amount etc on a night out when we were actively trying to save for something as big as IVF.. I'd have reacted exactly as you did. Yes... I know that men need some 'time out' too etc and I understand the logic behind it... but I still would have had that same initial reaction you did hun! :thumbup:

Dew... i really really hope that it doesn't have too big an impact on your cycle! :hugs:

Nikki.... my niggles = tightenings and mild pain. Nothing regular and had it on and off all day today too and still getting them :dohh: I may have this for another 3 weeks yet! Which I'm not looking forward to but of course it'll be worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Huggles; you're looking great!!!
> 
> 
> Oh Dew & Sarah... I wish sooooooooo much that you guys will get a sticky BFP ASAP. I really really really do.... I just _wish_ there was something I could do, that all the baby dust actually DID something! I don't care though, I'm gonna keep sending that baby dust over to you both still! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the midwife this afternoon, and baby is now 2/5ths engaged (was 1/5th before) and my blood pressure and babys heartbeat are all good, but there's nothing more to check really at this stage (I'm not interested in an internal check and she hasn't offered thank goodness!) we just need to wait!!! Oh, and I got to see her at the new clinic 2 doors along from work; it's great! lol. It's not finished yet, in fact they're not really open yet with still more work to do, but there's enough to do a wee check for me; I was their very first ever client in there! heh. :) If I haven't popped by tuesday then I have another appointment with her, but will go in to the hospital then to go onto the monitor just to start checking on bub and making sure all is well in there. There's no *worry* to go overdue, and my midwife isn't interested in talking inductions and everything until a good 10-14 days over, but she likes to start checking on baby from about 5 days over onwards to just *make sure* there's good fluid and the blood flow from the placenta is good and all that sorta stuff. It'll start on tuesday with the monitor being strapped to me to check for contractions and also the babys heartbeat, and then we'll book in for a scan to check the fluids and blood flow, and then it'll be a case of just monitoring everything so that we can be safe for bub. :) Of course, if I go into labour before then then it won't be needed!!!! But if we start to plan for those things then we won't suddenly get to 2 weeks overdue and have problems!!!
> 
> It's saturday tomorrow, and hubby works until 6pm so I have *all day* with nothing to do. Thankfully mum is down so I'll go around and spend the afternoon with her so I don't go *mad* at home waiting alone! LOL!
> 
> Tonight hubby wants to go for a bumpy drive (uh-oh!) and get some orange juice to try get things going! haha. I'm feeling good right now, so will probably go along with it. We're both feeling pretty excited and happy about how *now* it all is, so probably will hardly sleep, and a night time drive just for the heck of it will be fun. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I just realised now that on the 16th of Oct, it will have been exactly one year since I joined this forum...! Almost exactly a year later and I'm due to have my baby.... wow.

flying Im so excited for you I can hardly wait! I cant wait to see all the cute photos of you and bubs :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

so looks like the spa is going to be down another $1500 this week. :cry: if that continues for the other weeks then I wont be able to do IVF so please pray the spa does better the rest of the month! Im feeling anxious about the money thing...its not easy finding $12,000. I wonder if its too stressful and if I should wait to a less stressful time to optimize chances of success. I really wont know till the last week of Oct if its a go or not. I dont want to go ahead then the spa be slow in november and me be stressing as I have no money to cover it.


----------



## sherylb

That sucks. :(


----------



## Huggles

fx'd business picks up :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

well I just got the go ahead to skip my mortgage payment for Nov, so that money can go to the spa and so Im back where I was LOL its going to be a bumpy ride till november :boat:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, it is disappointing to see businesses going down when money is most needed. It's a totally crazy thought but is there any expensive item in house that you can sell or organize a garage sale to raise money?? Can anyone in family loan you some money, I wonder if there is some kind of bank loan available for infertility treatment. For both of us time is of the essence and we can't afford to delay our treatments any more. I pray it works out well for both of us one way or the other.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I was thinking put it on a Credit Card? you could then make payments religiously and actually build some good credit if you are up on it? That way you dont need to cut yourself short in other areas and only cause more stress....just a thought! 

Mummy- hope it doesnt last 3 weeks, but maybe just one more week. That seems like a good time to ahve a baby! What is Lottie going to be for Halloween? Or actually, do you do Halloween over there? Its pretty major here, but I also live in a town that celebrates Halloween very extensively!


----------



## Dew

Sarah, scan was done earlier this morning. Nurse called sometime back to say that E2 is 386 and LH is 2.79 today so the entire plan is shifted forward by 1 day. 

Here is my IUI #2 plan 
11/10 CD4 1st scan; E2 38; Follistim 150 IU
12/10 CD5 Follistim 150 IU
13/10 CD6 Follistim 150 IU
14/10 CD7 (today) 2nd scan; E2 386; LH 2.79; Follistim 125 IU
15/10 CD8 Follistim 125 IU ( Nurse has to call me back to tell if I can take Ganirelix Acetate on CD8 night to avoid natural LH surge on CD9)
16/10 CD9 Ovidrel
18/10 CD11 IUI

Last time I had US on CD8 and CD10; LH was high on CD10 so took GA @ 4 and then ovidrel @ 9pm and IUI on CD12; I felt I had ovulated on CD11. This time I am showing better or similar response on CD 7 (with just first 3 dose of follistim) when compared with CD8 of last cycle (with first 5 doses of follistim). For the same reason I feel I may show natural LH surge on CD9 similar to CD10 LH surge in last cycle.

I know it is very confusing for you to understand because it is so darn complicated.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- I was thinking put it on a Credit Card? you could then make payments religiously and actually build some good credit if you are up on it? That way you dont need to cut yourself short in other areas and only cause more stress....just a thought!

NY, I had suggested the same to her but her credit cards are already maxed out or something. But Sarah, you can apply for a new credit card with a new credit limit, may be on DH's name?????


----------



## MummyCat

Oh gosh Sarah.... glad that you have found a work around but keeping fingers crossed the spa brings in some more money soon! :hugs:

Nikki... I hope it's not too long! :) Lottie was a witch two years running so this year she's a lady pirate... has a very cute pirate dress! :) We don't celebrate it anything near how you guys do it... but it does get celebrated here... Lottie has 2 halloween parties to go to this year!! 

Here is Lottie and her antenatal buddies from a year ago! (She refused to wear her hat!) Dracula is Sam (her best bud)!

EDIT: correction.... her first halloween she was a witch and her second halloween she was batterina! :)


----------



## Dew

Lottie and Sam are looking very cute :)


----------



## MummyCat

Here she is at her first halloween :)
 



Attached Files:







12467_318635435105_770885105_9518219_232508_n.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nypage1981

Those pics are adorable!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Dew... they get on brilliantly and spend a lot of time giggling! :cloud9: 

Mike's already telling him to leave his little girl alone :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, Ella was that witch one year....and if not that one, VERY similar!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Nikki! :D x I bet she was gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Huggles

batterina! Cute! :haha:
She's so cute in those pics!
We don't celebrate halloween here. sometimes you'll get one or two kids attempting trick or treat, just for the fun of it, but generally we don't actually do anything here for halloween.

Ny - love your new avatar pic - is that kian on the chair?

Dew - it does all sound very complicated. Really hope the iui a day earlier works better though, and that this is the last month you'll need it as you'll get your bfp!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, it is disappointing to see businesses going down when money is most needed. It's a totally crazy thought but is there any expensive item in house that you can sell or organize a garage sale to raise money?? Can anyone in family loan you some money, I wonder if there is some kind of bank loan available for infertility treatment. For both of us time is of the essence and we can't afford to delay our treatments any more. I pray it works out well for both of us one way or the other.

I should have known, last oct/nov were slow as well. I have thought about anything I could sell, Ive never had a garage sale before perhaps I should think about it!! the only family members who could lend us money are my inlaws, but I really dont want to tell them about the IVF and I dont want to lie either. But they can be a last resort. I still think I can find the money for my IVf, its just if I need extra money in November I could get stuck.
are you going to join my doing ivf in november do you think?? I know you are not sure if you will respond, but if you dont respond you could switch back to an IUI cycle right? and if you do respond they are able to chose the best embryos to put back in. What if our problem is that our eggs are too hard to penetrate, this will be solved with IVF with ICSI.



nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- I was thinking put it on a Credit Card? you could then make payments religiously and actually build some good credit if you are up on it? That way you dont need to cut yourself short in other areas and only cause more stress....just a thought!

all my credit is maxed with business expenses and wouldnt get approved for anything else. being self employed is a whole long application and I have too much debt showing right now anyway. the annoying thing is I will have the money in december / january, but I have my heart set on next month.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, scan was done earlier this morning. Nurse called sometime back to say that E2 is 386 and LH is 2.79 today so the entire plan is shifted forward by 1 day.
> 
> Here is my IUI #2 plan
> 11/10 CD4 1st scan; E2 38; Follistim 150 IU
> 12/10 CD5 Follistim 150 IU
> 13/10 CD6 Follistim 150 IU
> 14/10 CD7 (today) 2nd scan; E2 386; LH 2.79; Follistim 125 IU
> 15/10 CD8 Follistim 125 IU ( Nurse has to call me back to tell if I can take Ganirelix Acetate on CD8 night to avoid natural LH surge on CD9)
> 16/10 CD9 Ovidrel
> 18/10 CD11 IUI
> 
> Last time I had US on CD8 and CD10; LH was high on CD10 so took GA @ 4 and then ovidrel @ 9pm and IUI on CD12; I felt I had ovulated on CD11. This time I am showing better or similar response on CD 7 (with just first 3 dose of follistim) when compared with CD8 of last cycle (with first 5 doses of follistim). For the same reason I feel I may show natural LH surge on CD9 similar to CD10 LH surge in last cycle.
> 
> I know it is very confusing for you to understand because it is so darn complicated.

no Im following you! yes it would be good to be able to take the Ganirelix Acetate to make the timing flow nicely. ooooh tuesday is not too long and you will be in the 2ww...crazy! Im not tracking my ovulation this month but it should be sometime next week. so how much follistim have you taken this month and do you have some unopened?


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Here she is at her first halloween :)

omg those pics are soooo cute! I cant wait to do all that kind of stuff. in fact I cant wait to buy clothes....I love tiny clothes, was in gap on my bday weekend and was ooing and ahhing at their kids section


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I should have known, last oct/nov were slow as well. I have thought about anything I could sell, Ive never had a garage sale before perhaps I should think about it!! the only family members who could lend us money are my inlaws, but I really dont want to tell them about the IVF and I dont want to lie either. But they can be a last resort. I still think I can find the money for my IVf, its just if I need extra money in November I could get stuck.
> are you going to join my doing ivf in november do you think?? I know you are not sure if you will respond, but if you dont respond you could switch back to an IUI cycle right? and if you do respond they are able to chose the best embryos to put back in. What if our problem is that our eggs are too hard to penetrate, this will be solved with IVF with ICSI.

Garage sale is also a good way to get rid of clutter in the house. 

Whether we'll do IVF in November depends on how much insurance money is remaining out of $8000 assigned for infertility treatment. If it's a lot then we would want to use it for IVF before the end of this calender year otherwise go ahead and do another IUI. We plan to schedule a meeting with current FS before the start of next cycle so we can compare our discussion in Mayo with current clinic. 



sarahincanada said:


> all my credit is maxed with business expenses and wouldnt get approved for anything else. being self employed is a whole long application and I have too much debt showing right now anyway. the annoying thing is I will have the money in december / january, but I have my heart set on next month.

How about DH? is he in the same position credit wise?


----------



## nypage1981

Huggles- yep, thats my baby Kian on the chair! i will be fair and make the avatar one with both kian and ella soon, just love the chair pic. 

sarah- i love gap! my girlfriend gave me a huuuuge bin of baby clothes wjhich are pretty much all gap. theyre sizes 6-12 months so im excited to use them. i buy gap here n there but its so expensive for how fast they grow so i dont buy too much.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Here she is at her first halloween :)
> 
> omg those pics are soooo cute! I cant wait to do all that kind of stuff. in fact I cant wait to buy clothes....I love tiny clothes, was in gap on my bday weekend and was ooing and ahhing at their kids sectionClick to expand...

I want to reply to this one before I reply to boring follistim Q :)

Me and DH always thought that once we have our baby we'll start sending out Christmas/New year greeting cards to our friends but unfortunately that's not happening for us :cry:

And just like you Sarah, I can't wait to do SO many cute things with and for my baby. I love kids and all my friends' kids love me and DH so much that it hurts sometime to not have our own :nope:


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Huggles- yep, thats my baby Kian on the chair! i will be fair and make the avatar one with both kian and ella soon, just love the chair pic.

Oh really! I thought it's some pic you picked from internet. Looks like portrait shot, very professional and cute :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, scan was done earlier this morning. Nurse called sometime back to say that E2 is 386 and LH is 2.79 today so the entire plan is shifted forward by 1 day.
> 
> Here is my IUI #2 plan
> 11/10 CD4 1st scan; E2 38; Follistim 150 IU
> 12/10 CD5 Follistim 150 IU
> 13/10 CD6 Follistim 150 IU
> 14/10 CD7 (today) 2nd scan; E2 386; LH 2.79; Follistim 125 IU
> 15/10 CD8 Follistim 125 IU ( Nurse has to call me back to tell if I can take Ganirelix Acetate on CD8 night to avoid natural LH surge on CD9)
> 16/10 CD9 Ovidrel
> 18/10 CD11 IUI
> 
> Last time I had US on CD8 and CD10; LH was high on CD10 so took GA @ 4 and then ovidrel @ 9pm and IUI on CD12; I felt I had ovulated on CD11. This time I am showing better or similar response on CD 7 (with just first 3 dose of follistim) when compared with CD8 of last cycle (with first 5 doses of follistim). For the same reason I feel I may show natural LH surge on CD9 similar to CD10 LH surge in last cycle.
> 
> I know it is very confusing for you to understand because it is so darn complicated.
> 
> no Im following you! yes it would be good to be able to take the Ganirelix Acetate to make the timing flow nicely. ooooh tuesday is not too long and you will be in the 2ww...crazy! Im not tracking my ovulation this month but it should be sometime next week. so how much follistim have you taken this month and do you have some unopened?Click to expand...

My first 2 150 + 150 injections came from last cycle's cartridge. I used 150 IU yesterday out my new 600 IU cartridge, I am using 125 tonight and 125 tomorrow so a total of 400 out of 600, I am sure 300 will still remain in it. Last cycle my total FSH intake was 950 and this time it will be 700. I do not have any unopened. 

Nurse called back just now and said if it makes me feel better then I can take GA tomorrow night along with follistim. I will most probably take it.

Hope you ovulate on time this cycle and get to BD on right days.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> .
> 
> Whether we'll do IVF in November depends on how much insurance money is remaining out of $8000 assigned for infertility treatment. If it's a lot then we would want to use it for IVF before the end of this calender year otherwise go ahead and do another IUI. We plan to schedule a meeting with current FS before the start of next cycle so we can compare our discussion in Mayo with current clinic.
> 
> 
> How about DH? is he in the same position credit wise?

when will you know about the insurance $$? how much do you think your clinic charges for the office part of IUI? hopefully you have quite a bit left, and its nice if it resets in January, he has a good plan.

and yes both of us are maxed out right now, by january most of it will be paid off though :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> My first 2 150 + 150 injections came from last cycle's cartridge. I used 150 IU yesterday out my new 600 IU cartridge, I am using 125 tonight and 125 tomorrow so a total of 400 out of 600, I am sure 300 will still remain in it. Last cycle my total FSH intake was 950 and this time it will be 700. I do not have any unopened.
> 
> Nurse called back just now and said if it makes me feel better then I can take GA tomorrow night along with follistim. I will most probably take it.
> 
> Hope you ovulate on time this cycle and get to BD on right days.

ahh tht good. the nurse told me the gonal f lasts 30 days once opened, the trouble is my cycles can be 31 days or I ovulate later so was never sure if I would be able to use it again. did they mention that to you?

we are just BDing every other night for the next week. my mum arrives on thursday so will have to be a morning session that day, and then will have to sneek off to the basement saturday morning :haha: it has been nice not tracking anyway, cant believe Im on CD10 already!


----------



## sarahincanada

i was just working out my possible price for meds next month:

Im on Gonal F 300ml per day, so say I take it for 10 days thats 3000ml, so I would purchase 3 x 900ml and 1x 300ml. So that will cost $3330. Im not sure if thats a good guesstimate...dew have you read how long most people are on it for? 10 days from day 3 = day 13 so that might be too long for some. Then theres all the other smaller meds.


----------



## flyingduster

well, this morning in bed, either the baby was pressing weirdly and made me pee myself a little, or my waters have broken and leaked a little... There's been nothing since then though so I'm wondering if I did just pee myself a bit... ugh! It's been about an hour now with nothing more happening. *sigh* Naughty baby!!! It had me all excited there for a bit!!! I might go lay down for a wee bit again soon though, just in case it's a slow leak and now that I'm upright the babys head is blocking it... lol! I'm doubtful though now, but oh well. It WAS exciting to think my waters had broken though! :p

I did have a few more period-pain type cramping moments last night in bed too, but they're not contractions I don't think, just a general discomfort of my body preparing itself?

So nothing more really. Just keep waiting.............

here's a bump pic from last night, just cos I got to 40 weeks and I have no idea if I'll get another bump pic before I pop! Pretty sure I was having a BH contraction at the time cos it was pretty hard all over!
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3367-1.jpg


----------



## Dew

Sarah, it all depends on how well or slow you are responding to meds. I am guessing you will be constantly monitored during stimulation so depending on your response, they may reduce or increase your gonal f dosage. I have realized it is never a good idea to buy meds in big sizes because we never know. My initial order was for 2 boxes of 600 IU, I am glad I picked only one because there is no way you can return them. In future I think I will be purchasing 300 IU cartridges only. Also, if you buy 2 300 IU cartridge you get a total of about 200 IU extra but if you buy 600 IU you only get about 120 IU extra. Check out this thread...
https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...ui/2020190313-follistim-overfill-savings.html

I do not think 3-4 days extra will make any difference on quality of gonal f as long as they are always stored in refrigerator. At room temp, unopened they stay good for about 3 months.


----------



## Dew

Beautiful bump flying! I feel you will deliver within 48 hours. Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh... Sarah and Dew... You'll have those babies of yours to buy gorgeous clothes for soon!! Don't give up hope :hugs:

Sending you both all the :dust: I can to help those :bfp: results cone quickly!!!

Nikki, that pic is so cute :cloud9: 

Flying that's super exciting and one very impressive bump you have there!!! Thinking of you


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> when will you know about the insurance $$? how much do you think your clinic charges for the office part of IUI? hopefully you have quite a bit left, and its nice if it resets in January, he has a good plan.
> 
> and yes both of us are maxed out right now, by january most of it will be paid off though :thumbup:

Sarah, I think we'll have answer to these questions after a week or so when we plan to call insurance company and ask how much of $8000 has been used. By that time they would have billed us for all the expenses related to first IUI. 

DH may try to get a better insurance plan with better infertility coverage for next year.


----------



## Dew

A question for pregnant ladies:
Why does only some women's belly button pops out during pregnancy? What does it signify?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, it all depends on how well or slow you are responding to meds. I am guessing you will be constantly monitored during stimulation so depending on your response, they may reduce or increase your gonal f dosage. I have realized it is never a good idea to buy meds in big sizes because we never know. My initial order was for 2 boxes of 600 IU, I am glad I picked only one because there is no way you can return them. In future I think I will be purchasing 300 IU cartridges only. Also, if you buy 2 300 IU cartridge you get a total of about 200 IU extra but if you buy 600 IU you only get about 120 IU extra. Check out this thread...
> https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...ui/2020190313-follistim-overfill-savings.html
> 
> I do not think 3-4 days extra will make any difference on quality of gonal f as long as they are always stored in refrigerator. At room temp, unopened they stay good for about 3 months.

hmmmmm good idea....the 900 gonal f is no cheaper than 3 x 300 gonal f so I will do the same! you would think they would give a deal on the bigger ones as theres less packaging compared to 3, but that would be too smart and helpful for those TTCing :dohh: :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3367-1.jpg

you look beautiful!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

oooooh I think HE might be coming today!!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Dew said:


> A question for pregnant ladies:
> Why does only some women's belly button pops out during pregnancy? What does it signify?

it doesn't signify anything. It's a bit like stretch marks; some will get 'em, some won't. Some will get them early, some won't get them until the day before they pop! Same with belly buttons; some pop, some don't. Some pop early, others not till the last minute. One pregnancy can vary from another too; the same women may have hers stay in for one, but pop out for her next! Usually ones that are already fairly shallow will be inclined to pop out, and skinnier people tend to have theirs pop out more than those of us with more padding! lol!!! My belly button is *definitely* very very shallow now, but it's not shallow enough to pop out! But I'm really rather overweight and have a lot of padding around it too, so even when the baby is making my tummy tight and hard, there's still a layer of squish on the surface if you know what I mean...?


----------



## Dew

flyingduster said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> A question for pregnant ladies:
> Why does only some women's belly button pops out during pregnancy? What does it signify?
> 
> it doesn't signify anything. It's a bit like stretch marks; some will get 'em, some won't. Some will get them early, some won't get them until the day before they pop! Same with belly buttons; some pop, some don't. Some pop early, others not till the last minute. One pregnancy can vary from another too; the same women may have hers stay in for one, but pop out for her next! Usually ones that are already fairly shallow will be inclined to pop out, and skinnier people tend to have theirs pop out more than those of us with more padding! lol!!! My belly button is *definitely* very very shallow now, but it's not shallow enough to pop out! But I'm really rather overweight and have a lot of padding around it too, so even when the baby is making my tummy tight and hard, there's still a layer of squish on the surface if you know what I mean...?Click to expand...

Thanks for explaining. I like yours, it looks more beautiful that way :)


----------



## nypage1981

Lovely, flying!

Dew, my button didn't pop with Ella and I was skinnier than with this one, but it popped with kian! So who knows? I thi k he was carried out more so pressing outward and made my belly pop maybe. I wAs so scared when it popped out! As it was going I kept pressing it in, hoping it wouldn't come out. Lol. 

I am feeling sick:(. Please pray for me that I don't get sick.....I can't get kian sick he is too young.


----------



## sherylb

My belly button is very shallow right now. 

Flying I think it's a boy!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Lovely, flying!
> 
> Dew, my button didn't pop with Ella and I was skinnier than with this one, but it popped with kian! So who knows? I thi k he was carried out more so pressing outward and made my belly pop maybe. I wAs so scared when it popped out! As it was going I kept pressing it in, hoping it wouldn't come out. Lol.
> 
> I am feeling sick:(. Please pray for me that I don't get sick.....I can't get kian sick he is too young.

Thanks NY. Oh yes! please don't get sick...I'll pray for your good health. I was going to ask you if you got flu shot for this season. 

My throat is feeling better but I have started sneezing now with mildly runny nose. I don't want to take antibiotics so trying to use home remedies. For nose, I am doing saline nasal rinse. 

Take good care :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks dew. I got my flu shot in hospital when I had baby. So hope this is just a run down day and that's it. Did you get yours? Must be healthy for ivf, as that will run you down I bet.


----------



## NDH

Wow lots of pages to read and I don't remember most of what I just read I'm afraid... But Amy your 40 week bump is gorgeous - I'm sticking with my guess for both you and mummy that you're having boys. 

My belly button has kind of half popped this last week but has been stretched completely flat for at least 10 weeks. 

Sarah I hope the Spa does really well for the rest of the month and into November so you don't have to stress about it. I also hope you and hubbybqre able to come tona compromise about the night out. It's not a good month for him to want to spend $500 on one night out :(. Are the other guys all planning on staying in hotels too? Surely there's got to be a way for him to go and not spend so much money.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Sarah I hope the Spa does really well for the rest of the month and into November so you don't have to stress about it. I also hope you and hubbybqre able to come tona compromise about the night out. It's not a good month for him to want to spend $500 on one night out :(. Are the other guys all planning on staying in hotels too? Surely there's got to be a way for him to go and not spend so much money.

thats what I asked, its supposed to be his best friend but he is completely out of the loop. its his best friend from school, but their lives are so different.....hubby is married, living in suburbs, friend is single living downtown. I think my hubby wants to be able to leave when he wants and not be with them all night as things get messy!! he mentioned someone vomited in the cab last time he was with them. anyway he is waiting till tomorrow to see if anything comes up and I have offered to take him and pick him up (even though its an hour plus drive there and back and he wont be done till about 2am) haha see I wont get up to cook hubby dinner and 6am but I will go pick him up at 2am!!


----------



## NDH

Hopefully he'll let you come get him then - it would save the hotel cost but he could still have a fun night out with the guys. :)


----------



## Dew

Preethi: how are you and Gemma doing? Hope all is well!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks dew. I got my flu shot in hospital when I had baby. So hope this is just a run down day and that's it. Did you get yours? Must be healthy for ivf, as that will run you down I bet.

On the contrary I am concerned virus in flu shot may have negative effect on follicles, so confused.


----------



## nypage1981

dew, is that something you have found a study about? i wouldnt have thought the flu shot would hurt follicles!


----------



## Huggles

ny - that pic of kian on the chair really is gorgeous! And totally looks like a professional pic!

Flying - yay for things possibly starting to happen! And great bump pic!

My belly button hasn't popped yet, but it's definitely shallower and is starting to fill in a bit if that makes any sense.

To those feeling sick - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

re flu shots - i'm a bit anti-them and have therefore never had one. 
So i'll do all the baby vaccines but i won't have a flu shot - weird, i know. I just have something against flu shots.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks for asking dew, we are doing well, but completely shattered !!
Im so sorry to hear about your situation.. i do hope the funds will be available for you when you get to IVF.. xxxxxxxx

Sarah, hope youre doing well :hugs: lol @ the dinner thing, but picking your hubby up at 2am . i hate boys nights out. lol but its a part of the norm i guess. ! how was your ivf classes ? xx 

sorry i missed out on so much and was away as i had visitors and i was so tired as she wasnt sleeping most of the night.. im so shattered.. 

Ny, that pic is totally gorgeous.. i didnt know it was baby kian !!!! totally professional.. 

Flying your bump pic is gorgeous.. happy 40 weeks !!! hope we hear some news soon xxxx

Huggles, really nice bump pic, you can really see the difference.. !!

NDH, mummy, hope youre all doing ok.. xxxx

will post again when i can,sorry i missed out on most posts as i cant remember what ive read through all the pages, but hope youre all doing wellxx

:hugs: to all of you


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> dew, is that something you have found a study about? i wouldnt have thought the flu shot would hurt follicles!

No NY, just being super cautious! We are putting so much faith and money in IUI, don't want to risk things knowingly. If this cycle doesn't work, I will take flu shot on CD1 of AF. I did have a flu shot in January in 6th week of pregnancy.


----------



## Dew

Good to hear from you Preethi and glad everything is well. Hope you get to relax and find sometime for yourself very soon :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Flying: any update? getting excited for you :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

nope, nothing to update sorry! I had *the* crappiest night last night though. Stupid hormones.

Yesterday was nice, I slept in, hung about at home for a bit then went around the road to my brothers. My mum, little brother and sister and my older brother were all there, and I basically lounged on the couch for the rest of the day! Hubby got home from work and came around there for dinner too, so didn't leave there until after 9pm (having got there at lunch time) and it was rather crappy weather so was nice to blob out all day. 

But when I got home, I lost it *totally*. I was overheating from being in the warm living room at my brothers, despite it being a rather chilly night, my emotions were waaaaaaaaaay OTT and I just felt like crap. I started crying when I was ready to go to bed but didn't want to go lie down cos I was uncomfy and knew that laying down wasn't going to be enough to GET comfy. Sure enough, I lay on the bed and cold NOT get comfy, no matter what. I was sprawled across the top of the whole bed (being far too hot to get under the covers) flopping about like a blimmin fish out of water trying to find *some* position that wasn't so uncomfy. I'd find a spot that was ok, but within about 5-10 mins I was getting sore hips or a sore back or something and had to change position again. I kept calming myself down but then breaking out sobbing again from being over-tired and uncomfy. I got up and sobbed on the couch for a while at one point cos it just wasn't working. Then got hungry around midnight so had a bit of toast. Went to the toilet about a million times. Eventually at about 1am I was cooling down and not feeling so stinking hot so I got some throw cushions from the couch and made myself a bit of a nest on my side of the bed to half-sit up (cos by then I was prepared to give up on ever laying flat again) and read my book for another hour or so before *finally* feeling sleepy and not just exhausted-but-wide-awake. Put my book down, and totally zonked out around 2am-ish I think. It was another hour or so later I woke enough to throw half the cushions off and actually snuggle down under the covers and in to bed and then I didn't really stir again until I got up at 10:30am! lol. 

So in the end I got a decent sleep, but omg it took a bit of effort to get there! And my emotions have been fragile all day today too; I can feel the tears well up for very little reason at any time. I'm just getting a bit over it I think! Today is a gorgeous warm sunny day though, so we've been out for almost the whole day enjoying it. Had a milkshake, bought some KFC, drove about in the sun, went to some of our favourite haunts just to drive around and enjoy the day really. It's now 5:30 and while I can feel the tears could come back easily enough, I'm feeling pretty good really. Still a bit over it and want it OUT though...!


But apart from the emotional roller-coaster, there's nothing else happening. Baby is squirming and kicking me quite happily in there. No real niggles to speak of; at least nothing I can say is definitely contractions or anything! I'm generally really rather uncomfortable though, so frequently have a sore back or cramps in my groin or something anyway. *sigh* I just hope this bub doesn't hang around in there for too long and kicks things into gear ASAP so at least then there's something *happening*!


----------



## Huggles

fx'd baby arrives soon flying :hugs:
glad you did manage to eventually get some sleep.


----------



## Dew

Aww Flying! :hugs: Glad you are spending lots of time with family and outdoors enjoying nice weather. Hope baby arrives soon :)


----------



## sarahincanada

aw flying, too bad none of my predictions came true but he must be coming soon (and will probably be a she seeing as Ive been wrong :haha:). I think this last bit of waiting must be so hard, I keep looking on FB for an update and Ive even googled 'time in nz' to check on the time!! :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

haha Sarah! I'm not sure what the time difference is between us either! I will be posting on FB when something happens (I've set it up so I can txt my status through from anywhere! lol), and if I can I will post here too but if I can't then do feel free to share it on here so everyone else can know!!!

I had a long, hot, candle-lit bath last night to relax me. It was nice, and it must have worked cos I went to sleep pretty easily and slept almost the whole night through. I WAS awake at about 2am for an hour with cramps, a tightening tummy and some (tolerable) pain. Nothing was regular at all and I have nothing this morning, but I was SO happy to be feeling *something* so it wasn't so bad being awake! lol! Lets hope it was the start of something and another night or two will be all I have to wait.......!


----------



## NDH

FXd it's the start of something Amy!

No work for DH today even though the weather is lovely :(. Hoping this doesn't continue as he really needs to work 50 hours a week between now and Christmas for us to not have to take on new debt... I can't stomach the thought of borrowing more money from my parents. It's over $20,000 in a year and a half already :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

Thinking of you Amy!!! :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

still nothing happening, but heck; the discomfort level has gone up a notch and I feel _crappy_! I've had cramps on and off all day (period-pain type cramps) and a heavy 'ugh' feeling down low like when I have my period too. Nothing at all regular or anything, just enough to be niggles and make me feel really really crappy! But funnily, while I physically feel like crap, I'm emotionally feeling a million times better than the other day! I think because now there *are* niggles to feel I'm feeling like there *is* an end in sight. But I think if it carries on like this for more than a day or two I'll be getting emotionally drained again and sick of the waiting. Lets hope all these niggles are leading to something SOON! :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thinking of you flying, hope baby comes soon !! and that you dont have to endure any more uneasiness xxx

ndh, hope you dont have to borrow any more money, i can imagine how tough it must be for you financially at the moment especially with worries about work and the baby coming along..x:hugs: whereabouts in oz are you ?


----------



## NDH

We're on the midnorth coast of NSW. And good news - DH was phoned with work for tomorrow.


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo NDH, I'm so happy he got a call for more work tomorrow! I hope it keeps up.... :hugs:


Nothing new from me. No cramps overnight like I had the other night, just the general discomfort where no position is comfortable for very long. 4 days and counting.... I'm seeing the midwife this afternoon after work tho, so lets hope the monitor detects that things ARE happening in there and I'm just not feeling it....!


----------



## NDH

FXd Amy. I was hoping (and I'm sure you were too) that once the niggles started it would progress quickly.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Amy, hope the niggles mean something for you soon, come on baby !! you are well over due by four days already !!!! xxx

NDH, yay for dh getting called to work, you must be relieved. lets hope it continues. xx
NDH, we are planning to come to australia in the first week of february for three weeks, for holiday, but basically this holiday is for me to get used to the place and find out whether i can adjust or whether i like oz or not, because we plan to move there next year if all goes well.. im thinking sydney as ive got one aunt there, but ive never lived in the suburbs or have never lived in a house with garden etc, all my life ive only known dubai city and apartments ! dh wants a house and i was wondering if it is possible to rent a house in the suburbs for two weeks or so instead of a hotel to help me get a feel of the place.. furnished would be better.. is this possible at all ?

we will mostly be going to melbourne for a week as well x but thinking of moving to sydney if all goes well !


----------



## NDH

Yep you can definitely rent furnished houses for a couple of weeks. Not sure about whole houses, but units for sure anyway. It'll be considered holiday letting. I'm not very familiar wih Sydney and all it's suburbs but there are some really nice areas (and some not so nice ones of course). The closer you get to city centre of course the more expensive things get, but between trains, ferries and buses the transport is pretty good.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls remember when we mentioned Guillianna Rancic was pregnant with an ivf baby a while back? Did she miscarry? Now she's got breast cancer, but no mention of her pregnancy......


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls remember when we mentioned Guillianna Rancic was pregnant with an ivf baby a while back? Did she miscarry? Now she's got breast cancer, but no mention of her pregnancy......

she did get pregnant and miscarry a while ago, when preethi mentioned she was pregnant recently it was quite a bit after her first pregnancy so I googled it and couldnt find anything so perhaps she had heard old news from the tv show or something. and i was shocked to read yesterday she has breast cancer....quite a few comments on websites are saying it must have been the IVF drugs and that Elizabeth Edwards also had IVF then died of breast cancer.....NOT want I want to hear! I suppose the increased estrogen could perhaps bring on breast cancer for those who might have already carried the gene but I dont think everyone is at risk. I thought it was weird her doctor insisted on a mamogram when she is only 36...so perhaps theres a family history? or do they do that after failed IVFs I dont know. 

flying hope bubs is really to come meet you today!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, giuliana did get preg twice and lost it twice, ive been watching the shows, i think im quite sure, but maybe im mistaken too.. oh Ny, thats such awful news, i feel so bad for her, i used to always watch her shows every once in a while on tv, hoping she gets a sticky bean with her IVF, but i cannot imagine she has breast cancer now !!!

Sarah, i can imagine what you must be thinking reading about that !!! please do ask your FS about the same xxxx oh gosh,i hope there isnt an increased risk due to estrogen levels.. ! so worrying..


----------



## sherylb

She could have found a lump if she was doing self exams and that's what prompted the mammogram?


----------



## nypage1981

Maybe blood work showed something to worry? Yea, not sure why he prompted for a mammogram but I would ask about it just to know the risk.....Glad she found it early, and they said they have their embryos on ice in colorado and one day will tell the baby that they saved mommy's life because if it werent for the infertility stuff she woldn't have found the cancer. Hope she can begin trying for baby soon again.


----------



## flyingduster

ohhhh, that's so sad! I hope though that she can beat it well and still get a sticky BFP too!!!

5 days over now, and still nothing. Saw the midwife yesterday and got strapped to the CTG monitor for a while, but all looks well in there so we're happy to wait basically. If I don't go by monday then we'll be going in to see the post-date clinic and talk to them about further monitoring and stuff. I'm going to avoid inducing or anything as long as baby is happy in there, so it may come down to needing almost constant monitoring, but ah well. It'll come when it's ready I'm sure!!! I just hope it's ready soon... lmao!


----------



## sherylb

I'm sure you learned in your classes that the placenta loses effectiveness (over time) after 40 weeks? I think that's why you aren't supposed to go past 42.


----------



## sarahincanada

wow flying, bubs is really keeping you waiting! I just cant wait!


----------



## flyingduster

sherylb, it's actually that there is more CHANCE the placenta will start loose effectiveness from 40 weeks, not that it *does*. There are, statistically, more placentas loosing effectiveness and breaking down after 40 weeks than before, and more after 41 weeks, and even more after 42 weeks etc etc. But it doesn't mean that _mine_ will be loosing any effectiveness now, or that it won't last very well until 42 weeks or even more! But it _is_ why they want to start the monitoring to make sure. And it is why the further beyond 40 weeks I go, the more frequent the monitoring gets. To the point it'll be a daily check to make sure everything is still ok if that's what it takes! 
And as long as my placenta IS still doing it's thing as it's supposed to, and that as long as baby is happy and safe, then I will NOT be consenting to inducing or breaking my waters or anything. Of *course* if my placenta is loosing it's effectiveness/the baby is in distress/there are _any_ problems then I will do anything to get it out ASAP where it can be safe again! Even with all my prep work and sooooooooo looking forward to a natural birth; I'll go with a c-section if it is for the safety of my baby. 


There is nothing I won't do to make sure my baby is safe, and that _includes_ not consenting to being induced when there is absolutely no need for it. :)


But in saying that, I'm still keen for this baby to get moving! LOL! Hurry up lil one! hahaha. Physically I am getting sore at times and feeling a bit crap, but mentally I am still feeling pretty good. Yes I want it to hurry up and come, but it's an excited waiting more than a really irritable waiting if you know what I mean. I'm grateful I have a job I can simply keep going to until I stop though, cos I really would be going mad at home! It seems every weekend I'm feeling like total and utter crap mentally, but over the week at work I start feeling better and better being able to keep busy, and by friday I'm positively glowing again! LOL. I really don't know how people, who are used to working full time, can stop work for weeks ahead of the birth! I'd be bonkers by now!!! haha.

In time though, these last days will seem like nothing compared to a lifetime with my son/daughter, so I can cope. :)


----------



## Huggles

Just had my 35 week scan...
Oh my freaking gosh! I was expecting baby to weigh appr. 2.6 or 2.7kg. He's 2.94kg!!!!! He's measuring at 36w3d (i'm technically 34+6 today).
And dr moved the stitch removal up a week, meaning it's now coming out on 3 Nov, at 37 weeks exactly - that's in just 2 weeks' time!!!!!

Feeling really rather hysterical right now. I'm totally uber excited, but both dh and i are a bit in shock as well - neither of us was expecting him to weigh that much and neither of us was expecting things to happen in just 2 weeks!

Dr reckons I might still walk around for another week once the stitch is out, but we'll see. He did say though, which was good to know, that given his size and gestation, that even if i were to go into labour now i would be allowed to deliver naturally (they normally do c-sections for pre-term) and baby would very probably be fine.

Also, baby is starting to engage. He has dropped a bit. But still has more to go. He is currently 1/5 engaged, so has another 4/5ths to go.
And i'm really pleased cos last time the cord was around his neck, and now it's not anymore :happydance:

Bp is still good at 110/65, urine was still good as well.

Dr seemed very very happy and excited with everything.
baby seems to be gaining 250g per week - between 28-32 weeks he gained 1kg, between 32-35 weeks he gained 800g. At this rate (and it doesn't seem to be slowing down), he'll be 3.4kg when the stitch comes out at 37 weeks. I'm acutally hoping he comes soon after that cos otherwise my poor foof will be in for a shock!

I only finish work on 1 Nov. Then 2 nov would be my normal wednesday off, and 3 nov was supposed to be my first day of mat leave. I was looking forward to a week at home, pottering around and getting stuff ready. And now the stitch is coming out that day!!!!!
Semi-contemplating adding an extra 2 days of annual leave and stopping next friday instead of the following tues - will see how i go though.

eek, can't believe I'm 2 weeks away from term and from the stitch coming out!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## nypage1981

Wow Huggles! Thats great that he is growing so nicely and Im happy no cord around the neck anymore. I would add on a few days to your leave for sure! So we will have flying's baby and then Huggle's right after! This is super exciting.........


----------



## Huggles

and mummycat sometime soon - probably between me and flying!
Babies popping out everywhere!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh gese thats right that she is before yoU! We will seriously have one a week probably. Lol.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

AWESOME news Huggles!!! :dance: I've responded in your journal... but he's a great weight! :thumbup: 

yeah I'll be 5 days overdue when your stich comes out (on my wedding anniversary by the way! :thumbup:) So there is a strong chance I might have this baby before you... but you never know... they may even share birthdays! :haha:

Hope everyone is keeping well. 

I had an appt yesterday, Bump is measuring 37 weeks and my discharge (creamy with a brown tinge) apparently indicates that I'm effacing, which is good because it means the huge amounts of tightenings I've had are doing things. other than that... no news here! Just down to 10 days till due date now!


----------



## sarahincanada

huggles thats such a amazing news :cloud9: definitely add on a few days of leave if you can!! wow I cant believe you will be meeting him very soon...its going to be such an emotional time for you and your family. his big brother will be right there with you all :cry:

its mindblowing how many babies will be here over the next month. I would have loved for dew and I to have been pregnant at the same time, but hopefully we wont be far behind. if I got pregnant from my ivf I would be pregnant while NDH is. But I cant think things like that, I dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## sarahincanada

dew I have been waiting for an update from you :coffee:
did you have your IUI? hope everything went well


----------



## Dew

Flying: Keeping FXed you don't need induction and baby pops out happily just the way you want it to be :hugs:

Huggles: So very happy to hear of great baby weight and everything looking perfect and satisfactory to the docs :happydance: I can only imagine how this progress must make you feel after a previous loss :hugs: Wishing you lots of good luck :thumbup:

Mummy: Halloween is not too far which also means your due date is fast approaching and I am so glad everything is going well :happydance:

NY: Is Kian wearing a costume this halloween :) ?

Preethi: Hope you are getting proper rest. How is Gemma doing?

NDH: how is your sewing project going? Got any pictures to share with us? 

Sheryl: I am sure you are not too far behind, how are you feeling? I read in your signature that_ you cannot be induced_, is there a medical reason behind it? Hope all is going well with you and DH's job training.

Sarah: When was DH supposed to attend the wedding? Is it done already? Have you ovulated this month? When is your mom coming...is it 19 of this month or next? 

My IUI was yesterday morning at 10 (Tuesday). We BDed Sunday evening so DH's sperm count was about 25 million this time vs 72m last time. I think 25 is still very good number. We BDed again this morning so we have done our best and now another 2WW begins. Beta is scheduled for Nov 2.

:hug: to all :)


----------



## Huggles

Fx'd for you Dew :dust:


----------



## Dew

huggles: thanks so much! I am sure Sarah and I can use babydust from all of you :)


----------



## MummyCat

:dust: thinking of you both!!! and thank you for your well wishes!!! :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

oh wow Huggles; yay for such good news on your wee man!!!! 2 weeks to go! I hope I go before then!!!!!!!!!! lol

And mummy, with only 10 days for you to hit your due date, you could easily go before me yet too! Especially if you're early!

Dew; YAY for a good IUI, and GOOD LUCK!!!!!


AFM, it's now day 6 past my due date, with not a single hint of a twinge or niggle going on in there. It's quite happy to stay put! I'm officially the last one from our antenatal class to pop now! Feeling sorta crappy about that, though I don't know why. I think it's just the hormones and emotions right now are running at such an incredibly high level that anything can tip me from being happy and good to being down and depressed! I've had loads of people say that they only went into labour when they stopped worrying about it and relaxed, but I've done that; every few days I'm in a happy place and relaxed and prepared to wait, and then every OTHER few days I'm stressing and upset and want it out! Just the emotional roller-coaster thing.

It's a long weekend here this weekend, so I'm hoping I don't get too emotionally upset by monday night, but I know I probably will if I'm sitting about with little to do for three whole days, when only two is enough to have me in tears for hours! *sigh* lets just hope I might pop by then! I don't have high hopes though, I'm in this sorta surreal place now of feeling like I'm just gonna be pregnant forever (I know I'm not! lol!) cos there's no signs of it coming out in a hurry!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> My IUI was yesterday morning at 10 (Tuesday). We BDed Sunday evening so DH's sperm count was about 25 million this time vs 72m last time. I think 25 is still very good number. We BDed again this morning so we have done our best and now another 2WW begins. Beta is scheduled for Nov 2.
> 
> :hug: to all :)

thats a great count, and even better you got in a BD session as well :thumbup: I have read (not sure if true) that anything after 20 million is redundant anyway.

I have no clue if I ovulated or not, but the same rough schedule as you.


----------



## Dew

Flying: I should be the last one to make suggestions but anyways here is one :smug: WALK!!! I have heard walking helps induce labor during the final days of pregnancy. Hope it helps :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I just noticed your ticker, not trying to jinx things here but $7000 saved is great :thumbup: Hope money keeps flowing in along with plenty of good luck!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah, I just noticed your ticker, not trying to jinx things here but $7000 saved is great :thumbup: Hope money keeps flowing in along with plenty of good luck!!

if I get all the cheques Im expecting I can definitely do the IVF next month, but theres always a fear that the spa will need some money to cover things. but this week looks like its covering itself and next week theres quite a few bookings already so FXd.


----------



## NDH

Great news Huggles :) 

Amy I hope things happen soon!

Mummy, not long to go for you either! 

Dew, I hope you find ways to occupy yourself this tww. You've done what you can now we can only wait.

Sarah, I continue to hope you'll be able to do IVF this month. How's the spa doing?

Dew, no I haven't done any more sewing yet. All I've done is cut my fabric for my wraps in half and practice tying them lol. But they're starting to fray so I've had to put them away til I can use my SILs serger again.

Got our first paycheque today :dance: I'm so grateful most places here pay weekly and at this place payday is Wednesday's with the cutoff being the day before even, so it was enough to take care of our most urgent needs :) Still need to save for about $1200 in car repairs though, plus more baby stuff. And DH worked 11 hours yesterday and is working again today, so hopefully this trend continues. If he works more this week than he did last week (27 hours) then I'll be able to put a fabric order in so I can get started on my diaper bag :)


----------



## nypage1981

Dew congrats on another IuI! Now we have to wait wait wait. Got anything planned to do in the 2 weeks?

Sarah that's awesome that you are getting good moneybtogether! I hope the spa keeps it together. How exciting. When do u have to pay?

Ndh, yay for money for you too! Wonder if this thread was blessed with a goodmfortune spell this month! Hope so! I used my wrap to wear my baby for first time yesterday and was pretty proud!

I can wait to see another baby. Flying I still think you are next.


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh thats great news!! hope this is the start of many many paycheques! spa seems to be doing better judging by prebookings these next 2 weeks so FXd I dont need to dip into my IVF savings. I found out today 2 spa lights I purchased have been recalled and they are giving refunds so that might be $500 back...and the lights were kinda spare anyway so I dont need to replace right now. 

ny I will pay for the $7200 IVF and ICSI on day 3, then meds as I need them. I think you can do a payment plan for the $7200 but you still have to pay by egg collections so its only 2 weeks, so Id prefer to pay the first day and know I can go ahead.

how is everything with your sister, are you loving having cousins so close in age?? I *think* you get on well with her, I just remember when she got her bfp it upset you but you werent long behind!


----------



## Dew

Who is watching American X-factor? Final 17 have been selected. Are you happy with the bunch? Who is your favorite? I personally like 13 year old Rachel, 17th contestant Melanie and the 59 year old guy. There are 2 people who kind of annoy me just because they cry too much - Dexter and Stacy. I also like a group band with 5 boys..Stereo(?).


----------



## Huggles

ndh - awesome about receiving a pay cheque and hubby getting more work!

Sarah - sounds like things are picking up nicely at the spa. Fx'd it continues! And if you're also entering your 2ww now then lots of good luck to you as well! :dust:


----------



## Huggles

and flying - hope baby arrives soon for you!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, you are right. I was upset when my sister got pregnant! She didn't know I was trying. I thank god he gave me my bfp when he did. Not sure how I would have managed to be unsuccessful with my sister pregnant. We do get along well and having fun w our babies! Very close right now but super sad some day she will be moving away for 10 years. Don't know where yet but I find it unsettling to know our kids will be close for a short time. 

Dew I do not watch that show.....does anyone watch Parenthood? I dvr it and lovethat show!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, you are right. I was upset when my sister got pregnant! She didn't know I was trying. I thank god he gave me my bfp when he did. Not sure how I would have managed to be unsuccessful with my sister pregnant. We do get along well and having fun w our babies! Very close right now but super sad some day she will be moving away for 10 years. Don't know where yet but I find it unsettling to know our kids will be close for a short time. 

Dew I do not watch that show.....does anyone watch Parenthood? I dvr it and lovethat show!


----------



## flyingduster

haha Dew, I have heard about every single thing that's supposed to help bring on labour, but in the end nothing will bring it on before it's time!!! And I do go for a wee walk when I have the energy, but generally after working a full day at work I have no energy to go for even a wee walk (aka a waddle!) in the evenings, so I just tell myself that being active all day long working is plenty of exercise without needing to go for walks too! LOL!


Sarah, I'm so pleased the spa is looking good and your funds are building up!!!! I hope this month keeps up with the good news and it all works out for everyone!!!! :D



I was thinking this afternoon how I was expecting a libra baby, but at this rate it'll be a scorpio! lol. (scorpio kicks in on sunday, so unless I have it before then, it'll be scorpio!) Silly things on my mind; can ya tell? haha. Still nothing anyway. Not even a niggle. 

It _is_ making going to the toilet a bit more interesting at the moment though; it's sitting down in my pelvis enough now to actually cut off the flow of urine when I pee. I can FEEL my bladder isn't empty, but nothing is coming out, so I go to stand up, and the movement of standing releases the pressure the head is doing and pee starts flowing again... LOL! So _now_ I have to sit on the toilet for a few mins, and rock over on to one hip to let a bit more out, tip to the other side; let a bit more out... lmao! If I don't then I end up almost wetting myself standing up again. Oh the joys! :haha::blush:


----------



## NDH

Sarah, glad things are looking up! Here's hoping the spa is able to hold it's own for November - FXd.

Lol Amy - my mom has a list of places for my dad to take me in the 4WD if I go over - she swears bumpy roads are the best thing to bring on labour but I think all they'd do is bruise my tailbone! We were on one of the roads just a couple of weeks ago and it really uncomfortable. Did almost feel like baby could be shaken out though :rofl: Anyway I do hope your stubborn baby makes up his or her mind to come out soon.

DH got almost 8 hours today and works tomorrow too so I'm having a really good week :). At this rate I'll be able to put in my order for my diaper bag fabric on Wednesday.

And my antenatal classes start a week from today!


----------



## flyingduster

oh yay for more work!!!! How awesome!!!

I've just been looking up star signs, and the characteristics of the different star signs. Now, I'm not an avid believer in them by any means, and take it all with a grain of salt, BUT in saying that, a heck of a lot of the general characteristics of the star signs *do* ring true, so I've been reading them anyway, cos I can. It may well be a libra baby, but TBH I can *far* more easily see our kid being a scorpio if the generalisations are at all correct...! lol! Both me and hubby are a bit 'out of the box' people/square peg in a round hole sorta thing. Him more than me, but still... Libras tend to be a whole heap more conforming than scorpios, with scorpios being difficult and eccentric; just like us... haha! We will see of course, and like I said, I take it all with a grain of salt!! But it's fun to think of anyway!!! 

With no niggles today (despite eating hot curry for dinner) I doubt it'll be here tonight or tomorrow, but the day after (saturday) is my brothers birthday. He wouldn't mind sharing, but I always think it's nice to have your *own* birthday too, ya know? Monday is the first anniversary of my bosses husband passing away so sorta don't want to have it that day, which leaves sunday, or tues or later. Sunday will be in the _weekend_... which is, for us, _labour_ weekend... LOL! Sunday is also the first day of 'scorpio'. 

So whaddya reckon? Sunday!? hahahahahaha! 

We shall see!! :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Dew said:


> Who is watching American X-factor? Final 17 have been selected. Are you happy with the bunch? Who is your favorite? I personally like 13 year old Rachel, 17th contestant Melanie and the 59 year old guy. There are 2 people who kind of annoy me just because they cry too much - Dexter and Stacy. I also like a group band with 5 boys..Stereo(?).

:hi: I'm watching it, but we only get the feed on Thursday evenings 9pm here. So we're a day or so behind you! I know who Rachel is... so cute! I'm glad Simon put her through!!! Oh and Leroy (?) the 59 year old is such a nice man with an awesome voice... I really want him to do well! I get how much getting through means to Dexter, but I have very little time for him... I much prefer the more humble and withdrawn characters than the in your face types! :rofl: but that's just me! :haha:

You and I can have X-factor chats to keep distracted from labour and bfp's!! :) just don't mention who gets kicked out until Friday... by then I'll have seen it! :haha:



flyingduster said:


> oh yay for more work!!!! How awesome!!!
> 
> I've just been looking up star signs, and the characteristics of the different star signs. Now, I'm not an avid believer in them by any means, and take it all with a grain of salt, BUT in saying that, a heck of a lot of the general characteristics of the star signs *do* ring true, so I've been reading them anyway, cos I can. It may well be a libra baby, but TBH I can *far* more easily see our kid being a scorpio if the generalisations are at all correct...! lol! Both me and hubby are a bit 'out of the box' people/square peg in a round hole sorta thing. Him more than me, but still... Libras tend to be a whole heap more conforming than scorpios, with scorpios being difficult and eccentric; just like us... haha! We will see of course, and like I said, I take it all with a grain of salt!! But it's fun to think of anyway!!!
> 
> With no niggles today (despite eating hot curry for dinner) I doubt it'll be here tonight or tomorrow, but the day after (saturday) is my brothers birthday. He wouldn't mind sharing, but I always think it's nice to have your *own* birthday too, ya know? Monday is the first anniversary of my bosses husband passing away so sorta don't want to have it that day, which leaves sunday, or tues or later. Sunday will be in the _weekend_... which is, for us, _labour_ weekend... LOL! Sunday is also the first day of 'scorpio'.
> 
> So whaddya reckon? Sunday!? hahahahahaha!
> 
> We shall see!! :haha:

Amy... I'm not into astrology/horoscopes... BUT... I am such an Aquarian. I fit the description almost perfectly! :haha: so I do understand what you mean! 

I think you'll be 9 days over... what does that work out to? Sunday?? My Mum thinks I'm having this baby on Sunday! :rofl: Not sure why she chose that day (about 4 months ago) but it's possible. WHO knows.. perhaps our little ones might share a birthday at this rate! :thumbup: 

Natalie... awesome news about hubby's work! I'm thrilled for you guys! :dance:


----------



## NDH

How awesome would that be for your babies to share a birthday?! Come on Sunday! Lol


----------



## babyhopes2323

Amy, totally hope your baby starts giving you signs that he/she is ready to come out.. ! and if he/she is born on sunday, then will share not only your brothers but also my birthday lol.. us scorpions... !!! ive read in many magazines that 23rd is still libra and some other places say scorpio, ive chosen to believe im a casp !

Mummy, not long for you to go ... so very close... !!! the 28th is just round the corner !

NDH


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, glad hubbys got more work, it must feel real good to have that stability and the pay cheques coming through ! xx

HUggles, cant believe you are two weeks near your due date../ must feel amazing to know you are so close to holding your forever baby xxx and yay for the weight gain as well ! :cloud9:

Sarah, i see the ticker going and glad that youve got such good amounts saved for the IVF :headspin: it wont be long before you have your :bfp: !!!! xxx :cloud9: cant wait !

Dew, thanks for asking as always, we both are doing fine, we have our ups and downs, some nights are fine, some are really tough !

Nikki, how you holding on with kian? hope you both are doing great and getting enough rest ! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

dew, just read your post on your IUI, FX'DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD it goes well and that your 2ww produces fruitful results :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi we re ok thanks. Do you breast feed? I'm having a lot of issues with it and iys making life miserable!


----------



## sherylb

I love Parenthood!

And my SIL and her family are trying to move to Las Vegas as soon as BIL gets a job there. Hoping still that she will get pregnant soon and they will stop trying to move. Nobody is happy about it.

Getting ready for my 36 week appointment in 1:05. We had an earthquake north of here this morning and I was laying in bed when I realized the bed was shaking. Strange feeling.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Who is watching American X-factor? Final 17 have been selected. Are you happy with the bunch? Who is your favorite? I personally like 13 year old Rachel, 17th contestant Melanie and the 59 year old guy. There are 2 people who kind of annoy me just because they cry too much - Dexter and Stacy. I also like a group band with 5 boys..Stereo(?).

ME!! I went off singing shows as bored with AI, but loved The Voice and enjoying X Factor too. I like the same people you do! Dexter I thought did terrible with the beyonce song, so shocked he went through over that guy who had 4 jobs. I also liked Kaitlin Koch I think her name was....she was the beautiful blond rugby player, Id have preferred her over that girl simon loves with the big teeth.

flying Im a libran!! not sure about conforming, Im not too out there but different in many ways (career woman, not domestic, married much younger man lol) plus very open minded about peoples lifestyles etc. I always read librans were beautiful and creative, which is _definitely_ me :rofl::rofl::rofl: however I find it hard to make decisions and always weighing up the options and the sign for librans is the scales so that correct for me!

ny where are they moving to and why? I love living in canada and it gave me a great life, but I do regret not growing up close to my family. I was always very independant and driven in my 20's but now Im older I get sad.

preethi lovely to hear from you :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl- I thought parenthood always made me cry when pregnant due to hormones, but teared up at the last one too...I think im just pathetic. Lol. 

Sarah- they dont know where they'll have to move yet. He is in Kuwait right now for a year until May, and then within the year or two when he gets back, they will be sent somewhere else.....He is career military so its part of his job. Boo. We just got the closest we've ever been so her leaving will really hurt. BUT, hopefully its somewhere cool and gives me an excuse for many trips to visit.


----------



## sherylb

I think i may be in labor. I am 2 cm and doctor said if i have cramps for 2 hours to go straight to hospital. If still having pain at 130 going.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> I think i may be in labor. I am 2 cm and doctor said if i have cramps for 2 hours to go straight to hospital. If still having pain at 130 going.

OMG! that is so unexpected...wishing you all the best :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Well that's a shock. Good luck!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> ME!! I went off singing shows as bored with AI, but loved The Voice and enjoying X Factor too. I like the same people you do! Dexter I thought did terrible with the beyonce song, so shocked he went through over that guy who had 4 jobs. I also liked Kaitlin Koch I think her name was....she was the beautiful blond rugby player, Id have preferred her over that girl simon loves with the big teeth.
> 
> flying Im a libran!! not sure about conforming, Im not too out there but different in many ways (career woman, not domestic, married much younger man lol) plus very open minded about peoples lifestyles etc. I always read librans were beautiful and creative, which is _definitely_ me :rofl::rofl::rofl: however I find it hard to make decisions and always weighing up the options and the sign for librans is the scales so that correct for me!
> 
> ny where are they moving to and why? I love living in canada and it gave me a great life, but I do regret not growing up close to my family. I was always very independant and driven in my 20's but now Im older I get sad.
> 
> preethi lovely to hear from you :flower:

I liked Kaitlin too, definitely a very beautiful and talented girl. In fact, I thought Simon was besotted with her beauty and might pick her for that reason so I was surprised when he let her go.

I am aquarian too and have librans friends. Aquarian and librans are supposed to get along well. My mom is a scorpio, her birthday is coming soon :)


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 36 weeks and good luck Sheryl!! :flower:


----------



## Dew

you ladies have been jumping the line, first Preethi, then NY and now Sheryl :)

Flying's baby hurry up!! lol


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh... Dew... you a Jan Aquarian or Feb Aquarian?? My birthday is 4th Feb! :D xxx


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> :hi: I'm watching it, but we only get the feed on Thursday evenings 9pm here. So we're a day or so behind you! I know who Rachel is... so cute! I'm glad Simon put her through!!! Oh and Leroy (?) the 59 year old is such a nice man with an awesome voice... I really want him to do well! I get how much getting through means to Dexter, but I have very little time for him... I much prefer the more humble and withdrawn characters than the in your face types! :rofl: but that's just me! :haha:
> 
> You and I can have X-factor chats to keep distracted from labour and bfp's!! :) just don't mention who gets kicked out until Friday... by then I'll have seen it! :haha:

Would love to discuss it with you and Sarah. I was wondering if they do wild card entry in X-factor...?


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> Oooh... Dew... you a Jan Aquarian or Feb Aquarian?? My birthday is 4th Feb! :D xxx

12th Feb :)


----------



## MummyCat

YEY for close birthdays! :dance:

NOt sure about the wildcards! You never know though... Simon likes to add twists and turns! :D


----------



## sherylb

Mine is Feb 6. Less than an hour before we go get checked.


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Mine is Feb 6. Less than an hour before we go get checked.

Great! Will you be updating on FB too? Good luck! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Ooh!! Another Feb baby! :dance: 

Good luck, hope all goes well hun!!


----------



## sherylb

Not posting on facebook until she is here. Contractions are less than 5 minutes apart. Still 2-3 cm.


----------



## flyingduster

oh wow sheryl!! Good luck!!!

I'm officially a week over now. Everyone is gonna pop before me!!!!! :haha:


----------



## NDH

Ooh Sheryl good luck! Poor Amy if another baby goes first though :haha: they all definitely come when they want to though if we've learned nothing else from this thread


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl what did the doc say?


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Not posting on facebook until she is here. Contractions are less than 5 minutes apart. Still 2-3 cm.

Are you back home? What did the doctor say?


----------



## Dew

Sarah, I picked IVF info cd/dvd from our clinic today (don't know what's in there, will be watching tonight after dinner) and tomorrow we meet with the guy who takes care of finances related to IVF in the clinic. They are not agreeing to schedule a consultation with FS until I get my beta result.


----------



## sherylb

Ok, I am pregnant for a while longer.  My contractions lasted from 11:30 to 4:30 and were caused by dehydration but stopped about when hubby got there after being on IV fluids for a few hours. I am still 2-3 cm so not sure how much longer I have. Kristin's head was so against my cervix when I was checked at the hospital that I had to move around for the nurse to check dilation.


----------



## Dew

Glad everything is well and sorry you had to be on IV fluids...keep yourself well hydrated. Did they say when you go to see doctor again?


----------



## sherylb

My next appointment is Wednesday morning.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: just finished watching the video. It was like a seminar on IVF procedure, success rates, complications, clinic facilities and financial programs. It was presented by IVF director and the guy we are meeting tomorrow. DH made a decision to go with the current clinic for IVF.


----------



## MummyCat

Hope you're okay Sheryl! :hugs: Fingers crossed you make it to 37 weeks, but it's a good job they're keeping an eye on you!! 

Dew, how did the video make you feel? nervous, excited?? :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Sheryl, I'm glad you're still all in one piece, I know it's generally *totally* ok for bubs to come at 36 weeks, but it's close to being on the 'too early' side too so I'm glad she's staying in there a bit longer still!!! I have someone on here I've been stalking her journal cos she was due only a week before me; she was 2cm dilated at 36 weeks as well, she was 4cm by 38 weeks and she had her bub at 39 weeks. And so much for being only a week ahead of me, cos her wee girl is now 3 weeks old and I still haven't popped! LOL!!!



Well I got a call today while at work with an appointment for a scan this afternoon; they'd squeezed me in just after lunch. :) So I went in and yup; all is well in there! The scan was just to double check that everything is all good, just to reassure us all that waiting is fine for us. :) The placenta is looking good and working well, the heart is pumping well, the bladder was full, as was the stomach so they're working well too. The blood was flowing through the cord well, and there was heaps of fluid around it as well. It was a struggle to get it's whole head and whole stomach in on the screen to get an accurate measurement, but it's measuring at about 8.5lb (give or take a lb or more, as it's really only a guess!) and basically it's all looking totally fine, happy and healthy. 
And so, we continue to wait!

I got have a friend who mixes up essential oils to complement hypnobirthing, of which I got some ages ago, but I stopped by her place on my way home from work today so she could add some clary sage and rose oils to it; those two oils are to be reserved for the last couple of weeks of pregnancy only, as they are uterine tonics and you don't want them too early in pregnancy in case it brings on an early labour! Obviously I'm not in any risk of going early now (lmao) so lets see if adding them now will help tone my uterus and get things going...! 


And if I don't go over the weekend (it's friday evening now) then I have an appointment with the post-date clinic at the hospital on monday morning where they will probably talk about what the options are (ie waiting, inducing, etc) and go from there. 

It's labour weekend now, so lets see if I go into labour!


----------



## MummyCat

ooooh... and X Factor chat... (in a spoiler for those not interested in reading about it! :haha:


Spoiler
Last night we got the second set of auditions at the judges houses and today we'll see who goes through! I must say I am amazed by Rachel! She gave such an amazing audition, so grown up and clever for such a young girl! I also quite like that BIG group of kids... I wouldn't mind them going through.. I think they worked well together considering they were just thrown together!

Oh and that last girl who sang for Simon... I think she sang River Jordan? She was awesome... I laughed at Simon's reaction! Hopefully she gets put through because she certainly deserves it!

Also... I sat on my birthing ball watching and got distracted by the stunning views that Nicole had from her property! You guys certainly have a gorgeous country!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Amy...glad the appt went well! baby is certainly a healthy weight! :thumbup:

Hope this is labour weekend for you my dear! *hugs*


----------



## Huggles

Glad your scan went well and baby is still doing well in there flying.

Sheryl - glad kristin is staying put for a few more days at least.


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl I'm glad she's in there for the time being. When they r early every day counts! Thankfully, girls lungs mature sooner than boys so she should be good.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh and flying I'm glad for your baby to be happy and safe but come on! Out, little one. We wanna see what you are!


----------



## NDH

Do girls' lungs really mature faster than boys'? I'd not heard that before, how interesting.


----------



## Huggles

Girl babies generally mature slightly faster than boy babies.
And especially when it comes to premies (talking very prem, not just a week or two), the girls tend to do much better than the boys.


----------



## nypage1981

So at 36 weeks it may not make much difference but it was mentionedd when I was having kian at 36.5 weeks so who knows. 

Flying are you dilated at all? Not sure if you already said.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Good luck sheryl, waiting to hear some good news, and its true about the girls lung thing.. x

Ny, im not breastfeeding, i did express, but now my milk has drastically reduced plus she is supposed to be on special premature formula for a whole year to catch up with weight, so breastfeeding is pretty much out.. anyway she wasnt latching on properly so, yeah.. 

flying, officially one week ! come on baby, your mums waiting to meet you !!!


----------



## sarahincanada

wow sheryl that must have been scary last night, glad she is not quite ready to come out yet.

mummy sorry Ive been blabbing to dew about who got through so hope I didnt ruin anything. let us know when you watch the one where they choose the top 16.

dew let us know how your apt is today! are you leaning towards going for it next month? I would love an ivf buddy!

afm my mum arrived last night and its her bday today so lots to do. its soooooooo nice not to be thinking about TTCing this month, we managed some BDing but not that much so not expecting anything and excited for CD1 to start my new journey :flower:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> wow sheryl that must have been scary last night, glad she is not quite ready to come out yet.
> 
> mummy sorry Ive been blabbing to dew about who got through so hope I didnt ruin anything. let us know when you watch the one where they choose the top 16.
> 
> dew let us know how your apt is today! are you leaning towards going for it next month? I would love an ivf buddy!
> 
> afm my mum arrived last night and its her bday today so lots to do. its soooooooo nice not to be thinking about TTCing this month, we managed some BDing but not that much so not expecting anything and excited for CD1 to start my new journey :flower:

Happy Birthday to your mom, Sarah! :flower:

We are leaning towards IVF in next cycle but really really hoping that they don't make us waste a month for some preliminary testing, also my last FSH reading was 13 so don't know if they will have a problem with that. According to the video, I should be on BCP for 5 days starting CD3 and then on Lupron for 10 days. Still have to ask about antibiotics which Mayo had mentioned. After Lupron treatment, there will be an ultrasound to make sure we are starting on a clean slate. If everything looks good, I will start FSH stimulation for 8-12 days. I will be monitored at regular intervals for follicle growth and then 36 hours post HCG (LH) shot, eggs will be retrieved. They will be put together with fresh sperms and allowed to fertilize overnight in an incubator. If fertilized, 3-5 days later embryos will be transferred to uterus (will be discussing with FS what day transfer is best in my case, Mayo had suggested cleavage stage). Beyond which we basically wait [-( and pray for it to work [-o&lt;
Don't know yet if they will suggest PGD (pre-genetic diagnosis) for me. Also, if shell is hard and difficult to fertilize, they may use Assisted Hatching (not ICSI). As per my understanding Assisted Hatching is less interventional and cheaper. Also, ICSI is only performed if there is an issue with sperm.


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> Dew, how did the video make you feel? nervous, excited?? :hugs:

It made me nervous as it is the last resort in achieving pregnancy. Our world may turn upside down and I can't imagine how life will be afterwards for the two of us.


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> ooooh... and X Factor chat... (in a spoiler for those not interested in reading about it! :haha:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Last night we got the second set of auditions at the judges houses and today we'll see who goes through! I must say I am amazed by Rachel! She gave such an amazing audition, so grown up and clever for such a young girl! I also quite like that BIG group of kids... I wouldn't mind them going through.. I think they worked well together considering they were just thrown together!
> 
> Oh and that last girl who sang for Simon... I think she sang River Jordan? She was awesome... I laughed at Simon's reaction! Hopefully she gets put through because she certainly deserves it!
> 
> Also... I sat on my birthing ball watching and got distracted by the stunning views that Nicole had from her property! You guys certainly have a gorgeous country!!!

Next time will wait for you to see the show before we discuss. I agree about the stunning view from Nicole's property and the extravaganza of judges' houses. Lucky girls who got to flew to Paris :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> wow sheryl that must have been scary last night, glad she is not quite ready to come out yet.
> 
> mummy sorry Ive been blabbing to dew about who got through so hope I didnt ruin anything. let us know when you watch the one where they choose the top 16.
> 
> dew let us know how your apt is today! are you leaning towards going for it next month? I would love an ivf buddy!
> 
> afm my mum arrived last night and its her bday today so lots to do. its soooooooo nice not to be thinking about TTCing this month, we managed some BDing but not that much so not expecting anything and excited for CD1 to start my new journey :flower:
> 
> Happy Birthday to your mom, Sarah! :flower:
> 
> We are leaning towards IVF in next cycle but really really hoping that they don't make us waste a month for some preliminary testing, also my last FSH reading was 13 so don't know if they will have a problem with that. According to the video, I should be on BCP for 5 days starting CD3 and then on Lupron for 10 days. Still have to ask about antibiotics which Mayo had mentioned. After Lupron treatment, there will be an ultrasound to make sure we are starting on a clean slate. If everything looks good, I will start FSH stimulation for 8-12 days. I will be monitored at regular intervals for follicle growth and then 36 hours post HCG (LH) shot, eggs will be retrieved. They will be put together with fresh sperms and allowed to fertilize overnight in an incubator. If fertilized, 3-5 days later embryos will be transferred to uterus (will be discussing with FS what day transfer is best in my case, Mayo had suggested cleavage stage). Beyond which we basically wait [-( and pray for it to work [-o&lt;
> Don't know yet if they will suggest PGD (pre-genetic diagnosis) for me. Also, if shell is hard and difficult to fertilize, they may use Assisted Hatching (not ICSI). As per my understanding Assisted Hatching is less interventional and cheaper. Also, ICSI is only performed if there is an issue with sperm.Click to expand...

sounds about right! you should ask the benefits of doing the BCP and the Lupron, I have read for older clients they usually do the short protocol without any BCP or anything. my FS was adamant I didnt need a break this month (healthwise I didnt need a break but she did suggest not bothering with another IUI and saving the $ for IVF) and I would just start Gonal F on CD3. So good to know exactly why they suggest that for you.

I think assisted hatching is to aid implantation if the shell is hard...but the ICSI is way before then so not comparable at all in the way that you would do one or another....my clinics thoughts are not to wait and see if the eggs and the sperm fertilize on their own and perhaps lose valuable eggs but to do ICSI straight away in older clients. I did ask can you wait and see how they are doing and then do ICSI and she said yes but it can be too late. So if you are worried that you might not have too many eggs I would think you would want the max chance to make sure they fertilize and just do the ICSI. but of course we are not experts so have to trust in them!

the whole process will be really exciting for me, but obviously stressful too. Ive been taking the coQ10 ...might be too late to help novembers cycle but might help if we do another.

Im taking my mum out for lunch for her bday and I might tell her everything then....as its good news that we will be doing IVF so I think she would be happy to hear about that on her bday (I was thinking before not to say anything on her bday incase she was worried). I will be so glad to be able to talk about it finally!


----------



## sarahincanada

also forgot to mention...I was also told they do egg retrieval 36 hours after the ovidrel.....they must be so confident in the timing....I wonder if anyone ovulates before the 36 hours. unless you are taking the ovulation supressing drug, but I would have thought that couteracts the ovidrel :shrug:


----------



## Dew

I guess I need to read more. 
When are you expecting AF? My beta is on nov 2 so will be meeting FS either on 2nd or 3rd, won't get to ask all these medical Qs until then. In about an hour we meet with the program and financial advisor for IVF.

Have fun at lunch with mom. Hoping she'll take it well and be positive for you. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I guess I need to read more.
> When are you expecting AF? My beta is on nov 2 so will be meeting FS either on 2nd or 3rd, won't get to ask all these medical Qs until then. In about an hour we meet with the program and financial advisor for IVF.
> 
> Have fun at lunch with mom. Hoping she'll take it well and be positive for you. Take care. :hugs:

as I dont know when I ovulated Im not sure exactly, but Nov 3 is CD30 so around there.

and thank you, Im nervous how to bring it up but will be fine once we get talking.


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> wow sheryl that must have been scary last night, glad she is not quite ready to come out yet.
> 
> mummy sorry Ive been blabbing to dew about who got through so hope I didnt ruin anything. let us know when you watch the one where they choose the top 16.
> 
> dew let us know how your apt is today! are you leaning towards going for it next month? I would love an ivf buddy!
> 
> afm my mum arrived last night and its her bday today so lots to do. its soooooooo nice not to be thinking about TTCing this month, we managed some BDing but not that much so not expecting anything and excited for CD1 to start my new journey :flower:

Happy Birthday to your Mum!!! :cake:




Dew said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Dew, how did the video make you feel? nervous, excited?? :hugs:
> 
> It made me nervous as it is the last resort in achieving pregnancy. Our world may turn upside down and I can't imagine how life will be afterwards for the two of us.Click to expand...

:hugs: it must be really tough hun! Hopefully you'll find that it's the right step for you both! and I really hope that this works for you and Sarah! :dust: and fingers crossed and many many prayers for you both! 



Dew said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> ooooh... and X Factor chat... (in a spoiler for those not interested in reading about it! :haha:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Last night we got the second set of auditions at the judges houses and today we'll see who goes through! I must say I am amazed by Rachel! She gave such an amazing audition, so grown up and clever for such a young girl! I also quite like that BIG group of kids... I wouldn't mind them going through.. I think they worked well together considering they were just thrown together!
> 
> Oh and that last girl who sang for Simon... I think she sang River Jordan? She was awesome... I laughed at Simon's reaction! Hopefully she gets put through because she certainly deserves it!
> 
> Also... I sat on my birthing ball watching and got distracted by the stunning views that Nicole had from her property! You guys certainly have a gorgeous country!!!
> 
> 
> Next time will wait for you to see the show before we discuss. I agree about the stunning view from Nicole's property and the extravaganza of judges' houses. Lucky girls who got to flew to Paris :)Click to expand...

Oh you two are so sweet... don't worry about it...or put it in a spoiler if you do... cos them I can just not read it :) so I don't know who got kicked out :haha: but can read back and see what you said! :thumbup: I'm only a day or two behind you. They split our feed into last night and tonight... so tonight I find out who they put through to live shows.



sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> I guess I need to read more.
> When are you expecting AF? My beta is on nov 2 so will be meeting FS either on 2nd or 3rd, won't get to ask all these medical Qs until then. In about an hour we meet with the program and financial advisor for IVF.
> 
> Have fun at lunch with mom. Hoping she'll take it well and be positive for you. Take care. :hugs:
> 
> as I dont know when I ovulated Im not sure exactly, but Nov 3 is CD30 so around there.
> 
> and thank you, Im nervous how to bring it up but will be fine once we get talking.Click to expand...

Oh honey.... let us know how it goes... I'm sure she'll be a little sad for you.... finding out you've had a struggle and pleased for you that you're about to start on a road that'll hopefully get you that BFP!!! BUT... I think it's something special to talk about and I think it'll be lovely to be able to share your thoughts and concerns with your Mum.. who'll no doubt be happy to comfort you! :flower:

Amy... any signs of that baby yet???? I still think 9 days overdue for you... so what's that... tomorrow for you and two days time for me? xx


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL we didnt even get to dinner and I blurted it all out!!! we were talking about my best friend who was pregnant with her 2nd and she asked me 'what have you decided' so I said 'oh thats a long conversation for dinner' and she looked worried and said 'are you adopting' so then it all came out!!! she is quite excited about the ivf and seems fine with it all...it feels so great to have been able to tell her! she seemed upset when I said my sister knew, but I said its because I wanted to surprise her with a bfp. I told her about all you lovely ladies on here! I think she is pleased as she was probably thinking we didnt want kids as Ive avoided the subject with her for so long!


----------



## MummyCat

Awwwwwwwwwww :cloud9: 

Bless her for thinking you might be adopting! But must be a huge weight off your shoulders! :hugs: She must be so pleased to know you're trying! :dance:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: great you could share your big "issue" with mom. It must feel nice, now I just hope you get pregnant very soon so your mother doesn't have to go worrying about you much longer.

So, we met with the guy in our clinic. He could give all the info we needed. They have a shared risk warranty program for $24000 which includes 3 fresh cycles of IVF resulting in live birth. Money is paid at the beginning when signing the contract. They refund $18,500 if none of the cycles work. $24K does not include pre-screening and medications. And if we get pregnant after 1 cycle or 2nd cycle, they get to keep remaining money.

Their regular IVF fee is $7500 plus extra costs for ICSI, assisted hatching, Freezing/storage, medications and monitoring/blood work.

One would thing they will do their BEST job in getting us pregnant in first IVF cycle of warranty program.

Now, I also understand what assisted hatching is....if egg shell is hard, blastocyst can't come out of it for implantation. In AH, they use laser beam to make a hole in shell so embryo comes out easily.

They also have mailer program for Bravelle where you get 75 IU for $42. They usually use Bravelle along with Menopur for stimulation.

It is all very stressful. Just too sad we can't get pregnant naturally.


----------



## MummyCat

Awwwww Dew :hugs: It's so much to go through!!! :cry: I hope it has a very happy ending for you!!! 

XFactor chat:


Spoiler
So... I think that Paula got the group selections right, not completely sure about the Brewer Boys and maybe one of the trio's of guys might fair better... but I think she has some good groups there! 
Nicole.. what was she thinking putting Dexter through? (Sorry... not a fan!) he's a little bit hyper and I think a few of them were much better singers! Though I'm chuffed to bits that Leroy got through! 
Simon... I thought he did brilliantly... apart from I wanted Melanie in instead of Simone.. but then the end she got in anyway... so I'm happy... he definitely has the strongest group! 
LA... think he has a good variety in the guys he's put through... they're all very different!! So he stands a good chance of a couple of them going quite far in the competition! 

PS... Did you see how blondie (the rugby player) was SOOOOO not expecting to be sent home? she was truly shocked!! She does sing really well so i suppose I can understand why she might be shocked!

I'm off to bed now as it's way passed my bed time! :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah I'm so glad you told your mom and that she is so happy! What a relief. With her spouting out about adoption right away, I guess she my have known something wS up then?

Dew, at $7500? Per ivf, how is $24,000 a better deal? Sounds like a gamble because if you buy one only and that works it would b a lot chePer than paying $24,000 for it to work the first try..... Can you continue to use the other two fora second child in a year or two? That might be a dumb question but I dont know!

I'm exhausted. Lea has been o ff school so we have been busy at pumpkin patches and indoor watermarks withbfriends....and that stuff is 1,000 times morework w a newborn! Specially since I breast feed. So tired!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh yay for being able to talk to your mum Sarah!! It must be nice now to have it out! :D

And good luck to both you and Dew for the coming month of potential IVF together!!!


AFM, still nothing. 8 days over now, so yup Mummy; 9 days will be tomorrow for me (which is sunday; the day I was speculating about before....! lol!) And Sarah, I have no idea if I'm dilated at all, as I've not been checked, nor do I want to be. Thankfully my midwife knows this and hasn't even *offered* to check me, but if anyone does then I'll be refusing it unless it's absolutely necessary (which it isn't! Dilation means *nothing* as you can sit at 8cm for hours and hours and hours, or you can go from 1cm to 10cm in a half hour! Or you can be like my friend on here who was 2cm THREE WEEKS before she popped! lol) so no, I'm not going to get them to check. In the scan yesterday they did look at my cervix (after a bit of a struggle to get babys head out of the way!) and while the view wasn't very good, she didn't think it looked shortened at all, so I doubt it'd be dilated in the slightest if it hasn't started effacing yet either! But like I said, it can all happen very quickly (or very slowly) so I really don't care either way; my body will do it's thing when it does! :)


----------



## NDH

Sarah happy birthday to your mummy and it must be a big relief to have the whole TTC journey out in the open with her. How long is she here for? 

Dew, good luck with making a decision about what route to proceed with. If money wasn't an issue the warranty one sounds good. And youre right that they'd probably try their absolute best for a successful protocol on the first attempt that way as it means more money for them. But if the first or even second cycle are successful I doubt many people would feel they "wasted" the difference in cost.

Amy any sign of baby yet? I hope your silence on here is a good sign that something is happening FXd.


----------



## NDH

Oh ha what timing! Lol postin at the same time.

Preethi its good to hear from you. How's Gemma doing? How's her weight gain?


----------



## NDH

Ny, I would think so. Dew did say it's for 3 ivf resulting in live birth. But they may put a deadline on when they all must be done by.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol, sounds stupid to put a deadline o. It doesn't it! Kinda forcing you to have another baby quickly or lose your ivf!

I noticed my iPad corrected Ella to Lea in my post about her off school. This iPad better wTch it, I'm tired and will throw it across the room if it keeps that up!


----------



## sarahincanada

NY I thought the same thing, but she gets $18,000 refunded if she doesnt get pregnant in the 3 tries, so then its great to have 3 tries for only $6000 or whatever if is. But if you do get pregnant the first go thats an expensive baby. So hard to know what to do! Dew can you try one cycle and if that doesnt work then do the plan? I know that ends up being more in the long run, but at least you have tried it and you could get pregnant that first time and only spend the lower amount. did you find out how much insurance coverage you have for this year?

my mum was shocked at how expensive each cycle is, and said I should move back home to do ivf there....you get 2 tries in england covered by the government (I think you have to be under 40 and trying for 2 years or something). but you have to have worked there for 3 years or something so I wouldnt be able to!

I wish canada covered some of it.....I was reading a campaign to get it covered and they were saying because its so expensive people are putting back 2 or 3 embryos for better chances, and the strain of multiples on the government is so much higher than if they just funded IVF in the first place (and insisted people just put back 1 embryo).


----------



## Dew

Thank you all!

Here is how it works:

$3000-4000: Medications (not included and definitely coming out of pocket for us)

Regular IVF (egg retrieval, fertilization, egg transfer) = $7500
ICSI (injecting sperm in eggs to assure fertilization) = $1200
Assisted Hatching (to help embryo come out of (hard) egg shell so it can implant) = $400
Freezing extra embryos = $1000
Storage per month = $60/month

Total: $10,100+ X3 = $30,300+ (not including storage cost)

Warranty Program includes all extra costs (ICSI, AH, freezing, storage) plus 3 FET cycles (frozen embryo transfer). FET comes into play when e.g. during first cycle I have 4 embryos, 2 are transferred and 2 frozen. Cycle fails. Then they use the other 2 frozen embryos for transfer (time between first egg transfer and second frozen egg transfer is about 6 weeks to prepare body again for implantation without stimulation). 

So for 3 fresh cycles and 3 possible FETs cost is $24000 = $8000 per cycle.

Plus if one is really unlucky and all 3 cycles fail, at least they get $18,500 back which can be used towards further treatment or adoption.

I think our insurance covers monitoring (U/S and blood work) so we don't have to worry about that at least.

Sarah: the guy told us that IVF is out of network and our insurance doesn't cover out of network for infertility treatment so it's all out of our pocket.


----------



## Dew

Oh it is just for one pregnancy. After delivery you can't come back for 2 more free IVF cycles. Although that would have been great.


----------



## sarahincanada

I think I would go for it, just because I am thinking it may take more than 1 try. and if I did get pregnant first time I would be so happy I wouldnt care Id spent that much.

what happens if you get pregnant and miscarry, can you still use the program ...I think you said live birth guarantee so would be great if you can use it.

so I guess you will decide on CD1?


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I think I would go for it, just because I am thinking it may take more than 1 try. and if I did get pregnant first time I would be so happy I wouldnt care Id spent that much.
> 
> what happens if you get pregnant and miscarry, can you still use the program ...I think you said live birth guarantee so would be great if you can use it.
> 
> so I guess you will decide on CD1?

money back warranty is if after 3 cycles of fresh IVF patient does not achieve live birth plus 30 days.


----------



## NDH

It's sounding like an even better option then. Still a tough (and expensive!) decision to make though.


----------



## Dew

It's a lot of money. I feel sad today.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew I dontunderstand the answer to the miscarriage question. Could you reword please?


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew I dontunderstand the answer to the miscarriage question. Could you reword please?

they are promising a live birth, if not money will be refunded.

They say "refundable portion due back if patient doesn't achieve live birth plus 30 days"

Sorry I am not too sure about "plus 30 days". Earlier I thought they take responsibility until live birth plus first 30 days of baby's life but I could be wrong.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah. Happy belated birthday to your mum :hugs:

Hope the dinner went well, i wouldnt have been able to contain myself as well and i would have blurted it out ages ago because thats just me lol. but im so glad you were able to talk to her and bring it up and that shes happy for you and supportive , and now its out in the open, youve got more people to support you emotionally which i think is fantastic..

i did hear too that the NHS would cover IVF but then again its so far away from canada and yeah with that problem of working there, it wouldnt be an option, but wouldve been so nice as you say if the canadian government could offer some help financially for such procedures, but then again i dont thnk it usually happens in many countries, govt assistance for IVF as its expensive anyway and plus its something artificial, could it be considered like aesthetic procedures?
anyway, FX'D for your IVF cycle next month,.. :headspin:

NDH, thanks for asking, she is doing fine, and so am i, i have no idea what her weight gain is since the last appointment, our next one is on November the 20th.. right now im busy filling out massive paper work for the australian partner visa which takes 6-8 months to process , and is so ridiculously expensive, its unreal.. theyre charging me 8130 dhs ! which is around $2133 australian. on top of that ive got the tourist visa charges so im not very happy but it has to be done.. 

how are you getting on, ? so close.., you must be well excited and nervous !!

Mummy, im counting days to your due date, the 28th is just a corner away.. !!

flying, where is that baby !!! over here, they dont let you go 9 days etc overdue, they usually do something about it... xxx 

Dew, when is your next cycle of IUI ?you are in your 2ww as of now arent you ? waiting on your IUI results? sorry for being so brain dead, ive missed out on so much, but my posts are there every couple of pages, i do try to catch up, if not post, i always read them everyday ... xxx

:hugs: to all of you, im dying to hear more announcements soon!!!


----------



## NDH

Been there done that with the Visa application! Ours cost $1700 for DH and we were told that it would take 2-3 months (processes quicker from Canada, both being commonwealth), and that they rush applications for couples who are separated (Ie I was living here as I had to be in the country and he was unable to join me til his visa was processed). Ha! It took 6 months!

Be aware that if you apply from Dubai you will have to be in Dubai to receive your visa. It does take longer to process if you apply within Australia, but honestly if we'd known it would take that long would definitely have gone that route. Once you apply for the spousal visa you automatically get a "bridging" visa that extends whatever visa you had already until your application is processed. So in DHs case we could have got him a working visa before he came, then applied for the spousal visa. Though he might still no have his visa yet if we had gone that route... I know someone who has been waiting for their spousal visa for 10 years! He's from Egypt and married to an Australian lady and his agent doesn't seem in any hurry to process his application and you can't get a new agent. And he came in on a student visa so all he can do is continue to study... Can't work this whole time. Frustration. And I have an American friend who's married to an Aussie and she waited 2 years for her spousal visa to be granted too. So in other words, I wouldn't trust the time frame they give you. If you do apply from Dubai, afaik you can still go to Australia on a visitors visa but will have to return to Dubai in order to receive the visa. That's what we were told anyway but couldn't consider it as it would mean not only would DH not be able to work we'd have to pay another $2000+ to fly him back and forth.

I do hope you have an easier time though.


----------



## Huggles

sarah - glad you told your mum and she's happy and supportive about it all.

Dew - i also understand that 'live birth + 30 days' to mean baby must be born alive and live for at least 30 days. That would mostly (i think) be used to cover things like prem births where baby can be born alive but then possibly die a few days later due to complications etc. Really nice that they give that warranty though, and not just say you have to get pg, but that they actually guarantee a keeper baby at the end of it all.
I think it sounds like a good option.
Good luck!

Good luck with the visa app babyhopes.

Oh dear, i've forgotten if there was anything else i wanted to comment on :dohh:


----------



## MummyCat

Dew, thanks for explaining all that!! :hugs: so much to consider but it sounds reasonable!

Thanks Preethi, good luck with your visa application!

So I don't often share bump pics... But here you are my rather large 39 week bump!! 

https://i683.photobucket.com/albums/vv192/katypound/d8d57300.jpg


----------



## NDH

Lovely bump Mummy! Thanks for sharing :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy that may be your las! Cute and doesn't look huge to me.


----------



## sherylb

NY -- how long did it take for you to get Kian's social security number? We have to turn in heath insurance forms for next year by November 18th and I'm not sure if we should try to wait or go ahead and turn them in only to make changes soon after. I guess it wouldn't hurt to hold off since he said I'm definitely not going to make it to my due date (17th) and right now I'm just aiming for November period.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Lovely bump pic mummy !!!

Ndh, thanks for the advice, dh has an australian passport and Gemma will get one too, my plan was to apply for the partner visa from here, next week or so, and then first go in feb on a tourist visa and come back, they said 6 months, i know this may not be true, but my train of thought as per what the application says is that i will first be granted a temporary partner visa to stay there for two years and if they see that our relationship is on going etc, my temp visa will be on the process of becoming permanent and that i would still be in australia whilst this happened, they would then grant me a permanent partner visa.,.

so i was going to come back in february after the visit anyway, and then go in september or so when the visa was ready.. ?

correct me if im wrong..thats where the bridging visa comes in ? my temporary 2 year visa gets extended until the permanent one is processed whilst im in the country. ?


----------



## sarahincanada

just leaving to go shopping over the border to buffalo, NY with mum! will catch up later, mummy gorgeous bump...it looks so cute and compact!

Dew I got my AMH results....9.18 and my FS was pleased with the result and comfortable with it and no change in protocol for IVF. I have no idea what measurement thats in and the only charts I could find on the internet are these...

Interpretation AMH Blood Level
High (often PCOS) Over 3.0 ng/ml
Normal Over 1.0 ng/ml
Low Normal Range 0.7 - 0.9 ng/ml
Low 0.3 - 0.6 ng/ml
Very Low Less than 0.3 ng/ml

0-2.2 = Very low
2.2-15.7 = Low
15-28 = Satisfactory
28-48 = Optimum

so if I go by the second one Im in the low catagory...I will have to ask them their measurement. Being 39 perhaps its normal to be in the low category but its nothing worrying along with my good fsh?? I will ask them when I go in for my day 3 :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl we got it last week so about 2 weeks to get ut.


----------



## sherylb

Sounds good. I guess we will tell them we are waiting on it if we go ahead and put her on the forms. They aren't effective until January anyway.

No baby for me today please! We are headed out of town to watch my brother's marching band contest an hour away from home.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah have fun Shopping!


----------



## Huggles

lovely bump mummy!


----------



## NDH

The temporary visa is the one ash is currently on that took 6 months to get - took them 5 months just to open his bloody file even though we called every month an they kept saying "it's on so and so's desk and will be looked at next week", so it really only took one month to process really - it just depends how many applications they have before they get to yours. But same deal - he's on a spousal visa which starts out as temporary residency and after 2 years will become permanent if we're still together. 13 months to go. And the bridging visa is for waiting for the temporary aspect of the visa to kick in, as on a temporary visa you can do anything you can do on a permanent one except get subsidised education. As long as you're planning to go back for the visa to be issued though you'll have no problem - it really is a quicker process if you apply outside the country (so many people come and decide they want to stay and apply from here so it takes ages longer). And already having Gemma will help the process too, once they get to your file. It's easier to prove that your relationship isn't fake when you have a baby lol. I hope my earlier post didn't alarm you or anything, just wanted you to be aware that their timeline isn't always as accurate as they tell you.


----------



## NDH

Oh, and should they be slow in processing the permanent aspect (as I mentioned, I have a friend still waiting after 4 years), yes there's also no limit on how long you can stay on that one. Again, it just means you don't qualify fo subsidised schooling.


----------



## flyingduster

gorgeous bump mummy!!! I might have to take another one of mine, it hasn't really changed but I'm not gonna get a chance for it if I go into labour...!!! lol!

Good luck for the visa stuff Preethi! I have no idea about all that stuff cos I've never travelled beyond australia (I actually have an aussie citizenship [and NZ citizenship!] so could easily move over there if I so chose to without needing to do the visa stuff!) so don't really follow any of the visa stuff at all, but I hope it all works out, and maybe one day we will be able to meet if you're only just 'over the ditch'! hehehehe.



But obviously still nothing is happening over here anyway. Still waiting!!! My mum had 2 weeks of leave to be down here for us, but that's finished now and she has to go home today! oops! lol. She lives only an hour away so can come down for the birth still, but it'll mean she'll still have to go back home to work again. 

Preethi, they let you get to about 10 days over here before giving you your options (I'm 10 days tomorrow, and I have an appointment with the post-date clinic tomorrow morning where they will do just that!) but they won't try to pressure you in to action if you don't want it! Many women DO go straight for being induced now, but there is always the option of waiting (with close monitoring of both me and baby) if we want to. And as far as I'm concerned, my impatience is sooooooooooooo not a good enough reason to rush nature! As long as me and baby are doing so well, then we will wait until the baby is actually READY! If I was in a lot of pain and discomfort or something, or there was any worries about the baby, then yeah for sure I'd be considering risking being induced, but so far the baby is perfect, and I'm feeling good enough to still be working full time and stuff, so we're doing well really! And so, I'm happy to wait it out for longer yet. They will start monitoring me more and more closely the further along I get, just to make sure that everything IS ok, but as long as it is, then they have no right to try and get me induced if I don't want it. :)


9 days over and still no niggles anyway. It's now gonna be a scorpio regardless too! LOL! :haha: tomorrow is labour day and we're seeing the post-date clinic tomorrow morning too, so we'll see if that kick starts anything or not. :)


----------



## Huggles

flying - my one friend was born quite overdue (can't remember how much). Her mom's mom had also come down to be there for the birth etc. After about 3 induction attempts failed, the granny told her daughter it was a phantom pg and she was irritable, so she flew back home (only 2 hr flight). As soon as the plane landed, my friend was born. She says she was just waiting for her granny to leave! :haha:
will be interesting if something similar happens when your mom leaves!


----------



## NDH

I was going to say that too Huggles, about the baby just waiting until her mom left to make it's appearance lol. I also know lots of people who had similar experiences. Fortunately your mom doesn't have to travel too far though Amy :)


----------



## flyingduster

hahaha, see and my mum had the same idea too; she reckoned she'd only get half way before she got a txt saying something was happening... but she's been home for a good 7 hours now and I've had nothing. So much for that idea!!! lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks flying and NDH, for the advice, i hope they dont take too long to process and that it comes through in 6 months atleast, 

Flying, how funny about babies knowing when to come out, given your mums gone away.. xx lets hope baby is ready soon, are you sure there is no risk of meconium ? maybe theyre just so clinical here and dont let you go more than 3 -4 days over due . .. well, hope bubs arrives when you want him/ her to.. im thinking its a him.. xxxx

DH is so sweet, he surprised me for my birthday today, didnt really wish me well or anything and then goes to work and texts me, "oh left your present in the kitcen cupboard, dont open it"

he knows that i will run to open it and thats why he texted so lol.. i go to the kitchen cupboards only to find a Tiffany & co. box with diamond earrings in them and a card :cloud9: im so over the moon, never thought my dh could be so romantic.. im over the moon x
The plan is to just dine out tonight with Gemma ofcourse lol, found one fancy thai place where they allow babies.. lol 

xxx

have a good day everyone.. xx


----------



## MummyCat

Happy Birthday Preethi! :cake: that's a really sweet thing hubby did! :hugs: 

Hope you have a really lovely day with Gemma and a super yummy dinner tonight! 

Flying... I really hope that you go naturally and soon! So you don't have to deal with induction! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Happy birthday babyhopes! :cake:


----------



## Dew

Happy Birthday Preethi! :flower: :cake: That's a lovely surprise from DH, enjoy your dinner tonight. I am guessing it's Gemma's first ever visit to a restaurant and that too to celebrate mommy's birthday, how sweet :kiss: hopefully she'll be a good girl.


----------



## sarahincanada

Happy birthday preethi!!!! :cake: :drunk:
awww your first birthday as a mummy :cloud9:
will you have a pint of bitter today??!!
how cute is your hubby, I wish mine would think outside the box a little but birthdays were never big in his house so I dont get anything creative. however I do get a lovely card and he pours his heart out on it so thats nice.

shopping was fun yesterday, I purchased one top (being good not spending!!) and mum got some xmas presents at hollister for my neices (much cheaper in the US than in the UK) and we had lunch at cheesecake factory.

so thankfully the spa was good this week....now have 2 more weeks that I need it to be ok!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Dew

Mummy: your baby bump is gorgeous. :thumbup: You are right Caitlin Koch seemed very sure of her selection, it came as a real shock to her. Poor girl, I am thinking they might call her back with wild card or at least to perform on the finale episode.

Flying: I know everyone else believes it's a boy for you but I have always felt it's a girl. Now that the baby is overdue, I am feeling more confident of my guess. :thumbup:

Sarah: I expected your AMH to be good. You have always had lots of antral follicles. Keeping FXed IVF gives you your baby :hugs:

NDH: did you get to order the fabric? I am excited to see your baby bag. 

Huggles: Thanks for explaining ""plus 30 days" to me, it makes sense. :thumbup:

Sheryl: Hope you are doing well.

Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Dew! Yeah I see what you mean about a wildcard! One thing is for sure though, if Simon thinks she's remotely talented, he'll ensure she has a chance at a contract or something! If he can see a way to make money, he won't pass it by :)

Sarah... Sounds like you had a fab day!!! :dance: cheesecake factory for lunch???! YUM!!!


----------



## Dew

NY: Do you plan to continue breast feeding Kian even though it is hurting you so much. How many times do you have to wake up in night to feed him? Is Ella loving her baby brother? Does she hold him or play with him? I am always interested in knowing how an older sibling responds to a new babies.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I expected your AMH to be good. You have always had lots of antral follicles. Keeping FXed IVF gives you your baby :hugs:


hey dew...its not really 'good' as Im in the low category...but in the middle, so I guess along with my FSH and Antral follicles they are happy. And perhaps at 39 most people are in the low?? I just cant wait to get started on my IVF....im in the 2WW not hoping for pregnancy but for my IVF!!!

how are you feeling? :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> hahaha, see and my mum had the same idea too; she reckoned she'd only get half way before she got a txt saying something was happening... but she's been home for a good 7 hours now and I've had nothing. So much for that idea!!! lol.

flying I cant believe you are still waiting! I guess he (she) is so comfortable up there and doesnt want to leave


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Dew said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: I expected your AMH to be good. You have always had lots of antral follicles. Keeping FXed IVF gives you your baby :hugs:
> 
> 
> hey dew...its not really 'good' as Im in the low category...but in the middle, so I guess along with my FSH and Antral follicles they are happy. And perhaps at 39 most people are in the low?? I just cant wait to get started on my IVF....im in the 2WW not hoping for pregnancy but for my IVF!!!
> 
> how are you feeling? :flower:Click to expand...

It is better than mine :) but seriously your FSH, AMH, AFC are good for your age and no doctor or nurse has ever shown any concern about your ovarian reserve. I think and pray IVF does it for you :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Happy birthday preethi! Such a lovely present your dh left you. Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi dew! Well Ella really loves her little brother, the only problem is she has had a cold the entire 4 weeks so I have kept her away more. He is too little to catch her germs. She getsvto hold him once in a while though and loves to come talk to him. I will allow much more once her sickness leaves!they're very sweet, she is a realllllly good girl who wants to please me at all times:) it's great that you forecast a girl for flying! Can't wait to find out. Soon we will see what mummy will have too!

I do plan to keep on breastfeeding I just bite the bullet and grasp the bed sheet tightly when it hurts bad. I am pretty much up constant at night....we have bad nights. I would say I sleep a scattered 2-3 hours. Yay. I'm sure it will get better!plus, it's what I wanted!


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Hi dew! Well Ella really loves her little brother, the only problem is she has had a cold the entire 4 weeks so I have kept her away more. He is too little to catch her germs. She getsvto hold him once in a while though and loves to come talk to him. I will allow much more once her sickness leaves!they're very sweet, she is a realllllly good girl who wants to please me at all times:) it's great that you forecast a girl for flying! Can't wait to find out. Soon we will see what mummy will have too!
> 
> I do plan to keep on breastfeeding I just bite the bullet and grasp the bed sheet tightly when it hurts bad. I am pretty much up constant at night....we have bad nights. I would say I sleep a scattered 2-3 hours. Yay. I'm sure it will get better!plus, it's what I wanted!

Ella does look like the way you speak about her...very sweet and kind :kiss: I never knew breast feeding could hurt so much, I know it hurt for my younger sister but then she always had issues with her breasts so I thought it could be because of that, she was not producing much milk so gave up very early and put baby on formula. I also remember my elder sister waking up in the middle of night to feed her baby and then dozing off while baby is feeding. I remember feeling very sorry for her. The weather is changing in MN so kids are catching flu easily. Hope Ella feels better soon. Take care :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you! I believe hers has just been a cold, I hope so. She did get her flu shot a few weeks ago thank goodness. Breast feeding is the hardest thing I've ever done! It hurts more than the c section recovery too. But that's not typical for everyone don't worry. My baby just latches wrong and I can't correct him....so it's hurting very much. But really I still think it is worth it. 

Hope you are enjoying the weekend. Do You participate in any Halloween festivities?


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Thank you! I believe hers has just been a cold, I hope so. She did get her flu shot a few weeks ago thank goodness. Breast feeding is the hardest thing I've ever done! It hurts more than the c section recovery too. But that's not typical for everyone don't worry. My baby just latches wrong and I can't correct him....so it's hurting very much. But really I still think it is worth it.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying the weekend. Do You participate in any Halloween festivities?

First year in MN we went to downtown on Halloween to see the crowd, had drinks and dinner. Last year we attended an adult halloween party at friend's house which was fun. Earlier we went for pumpkin picking with friends and carved them too but nothing this year. We live in a large residential community so get plenty of kids for trick n treat. I usually get 2-3 bags of candies from Sams club and it's all gone by 8-8:30pm. 

Halloween for me was more fun in New Orleans where we would hang out with friends in French Quarter until late in the night. People are in such good spirit over there.


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhhh, happy birthday Preethi!!!!!!!! What a gorgeous gift from DH! And yay for getting out of the house for dinner too; enjoy it hun; you deserve it!!!!!!!!! :D :D


Ny, have you gotten hold of a lactation consultant??? It really shouldn't be hurting so bad, I know you realise it's because of his latch and you can't get it to change, but with a hands-on help from an expert surely it'd be helpful... Even if it's just to be reassured that even THEY can't help! lol!!


AFM, I'm still waiting. lol. 10 days now, and my midwife has just txted me to say she's at the hospital now so we can go in earlier than the 10:30 appointment if we want (it's currently 9:30am), so will head off soon I think, and see what they say!!! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck Amy! :hugs: I'll be going to bed soon but hope to wake with good news from your appt with midwife! xxx


----------



## Dew

Current Time for all of us :)

Flying (New Zealand): 10:15am
NDH (Australia): 8:15am
Preethi (Dubai): 1:15am
Huggles (South Africa): 11:15pm
Mummy (London): 10:15pm
Sarah (Canada): 5:15pm
Dew, NY, Sheryl (USA Central Time Zone): 4:15pm





OK it took me about 8 minutes to compile this info :) I guess Flying is ahead of all of us, right?


----------



## Dew

Good Morning Flying and good luck with the appointment :hugs:

Goodnight Mummy! Have sweet dreams! :)


----------



## MummyCat

WOW... Amy's like exactly 12 hours ahead of me! :D 

Thanks for that Dew! :thumbup: 

I'm really going to bed now! Am exhausted!! :(


----------



## NDH

Happy birthday Preethi (even though it was yesterday for you now). It sounds like you have a lovely hubby who loves to spoil you :). I hope Gemma behaved at her first dinner out lol.

NY, I'm sorry Kian isn't latching well and causing so much pain - you are amazing for sticking with it despite the pain!

Amy, I hope the mw appointment went well.

Sarah, you are so close to being able to afford IVF - I'm hoping the next two weeks are awesome for the spa and it definitely gets to happen in November. Sounds like you've been having fun with your mom too.

Dew, haven't been able to order it yet - it all depends on DHs work situation tomorrow. He wasn't called in for today, but if he does work tomorrow the. I can order my fabric on Wednesday, but it could take 2-3 weeks to get here after that. (some people I know have received their orders in a week, but I'm not holding out hopes for that).


----------



## flyingduster

hehe, good idea for listing the time differences there Dew! And yup, NZ is the first country to see the sun every day, so we're ahead of everyone!!


Appointment went well! It was basically just me sitting there with the CTG monitor on me for a half hour to track the heart rate and any contractions, while a doctor told me what I pretty much already know about the risks of being post date! And as expected, the doctor doesn't really want me to go over 42 weeks (friday) and would like to have a date to induce me before then so I don't go over it, but thankfully my midwife is happy for me to wait as long as we keep a close check on baby and everything is ok. So we will probably go back in every other day for a CTG monitoring and will probably have another scan this week as well just to check everything all over again, but as long as everything IS ok, then we will wait. Of COURSE if anything is looking even slightly dodgy at all then we will look at the options of inducing and stuff though!!!!

I do have good news though, sorta. A bit of TMI though too... lol! When I had to pee on the stick for the midwife and I wiped, there was brown (old blood coloured) mucus! So things ARE happening in there, as that'll be the mucus plug coming away from the cervix. It doesn't really *mean* anything, as it can be a week or so ahead of labour starting (or less of course) at all, but it is at least a sign of things progressing so it's good as far as I'm concerned! Lets hope it wont' be long for things to progress further so I don't feel pressured into anything I don't want! That and I WANNA MEET MY BABY!!! lol


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks for your wishes everyone, weve taken her out before so its not her first dinner, shes usually well behaved as we feed her before we take her out... it was a lovely dinner, thanks. xx

Flying, come on then !! i open bnb every morning and have a quick look to see if youve popped yet !! xxx cant wait to hear about some progress x

Mummy, only 5 more days !! how exciting, i was given a due date of the 28th at the beginning and then changed .

Ny, how is Kian doing? Hes a month old already !!!xx how are you doing ?

Sarah, i cant believe i havent had that pint of bitter since my pregnancy, as the rugby was on and the one bar that serves it around where i live wouldve been too noisy for gemma, lol.. xx how are you doing ? november is sooo close, do you have a date for your ivf session yet?

Dew, thanks for the time zone thing, its wonderful to see how all of us are in different time zones, in different parts of the world and yet all together for the same reason xx
hope youre doing ok, when is the end of your 2ww?? x

Huggles, sheryl, NDH, hope you are all doing ok xxx come november all of you will be having your babies, and its almost the end of october already !!

today is my due date, so if she wasnt breech, i would have hopefully been having some niggles today, and she would have been born .at any point this xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Flying, i forgot to add that i lost my mucus plug the night before my waters broke, i lost some of it, wasnt a lot, and it had the same description as yours... so hoping this is it for you !!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## flyingduster

hehe, well lets hope then!!! Mum called me earlier and was looking at her midwife notes from my younger brother & sister (she never got the notes from me and my older brother though) and she lost some of her plug and went into labour that night for one, but took a day or two for the other I think, so lets hope that at least it's not tooooooooooo far away! One of the ladies in our antenatal class lost her plug a full week before she went into labour though, so hopefully won't be too long! lol But at least SOMETHING is happening in there!!!

It's about 9pm now and I'm gonna head off to bed soon I think, and unless something happens overnight, I'll be off to work in the morning. :)


----------



## nypage1981

Dew the times zone break down is awesome! I think Halloween in new orleans sounds very cool. We went to the pumpkin patch the other day and Ella chose 2 baby pumpkins, one big, and a bunch of cool curly colorful gourds for our front steps. Well the next day or night someone STOLE our pumpkins off our front step! Can you believe it? How awful. I have half a mind to go n a little walk around the neighborhood, but we have a huge, winding one! 

Flying yay for some plug gone. Mine happened after I knew labor had started. Hope it's soon we are ready!

My baby won't sleep, I'm losing my mind, hope I survive the next year with a crying baby
all night.......

Preethi, how much does little Gemma weigh now? Kian is officially 4 weeks old right now. Yours is almost 2 months. Wow! Dies she sleepnwell for you?

Kian went to er tonight for rapid labored breathing I got worried. He weighs 8 lbs! And they say reflux is the cause. Yea ok, I think they must just say that for everything cuz I don't believe them. At least he doesn't have rsv or something so guess I'll tke reflux......


----------



## Huggles

Thanks for the time zone breakdown Dew! Great idea! :thumbup:

Flying - yay for plug loss! hopefully it won't be much longer!

Babyhopes - glad you and gemma are doing well xx

NY - glad kian is ok. They really do seem to diagnose everything as reflux! can't understand how reflux causes laboured rapid breathing though! But really glad he's doing ok.


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you. I guess they said that the discomfort will cause rapid breathing and also withreflux they can be aspirating a bit into the lungs....and then said his stomach is very huge and can be pushing into his lungs....and that he is being overfed. Huh?i thought newborns being breast fed were just to be fed on demand. How am I supposed to cut back, he screams until fed. Sigh.


----------



## Huggles

:hugs:


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Thank you. I guess they said that the discomfort will cause rapid breathing and also withreflux they can be aspirating a bit into the lungs....and then said his stomach is very huge and can be pushing into his lungs....and that he is being overfed. Huh?i thought newborns being breast fed were just to be fed on demand. How am I supposed to cut back, he screams until fed. Sigh.

That is odd that you can overfeed when you are just feeding on demand. :( :hugs:


----------



## Dew

NY: At first I was gonna say that may be Kian is not feeding well and that's why he cries at night but then I read your last post and doctor's comment about you over-feeding him :nope: so I really don't know what to say. I am sorry you are having such trouble and so glad that Kian is doing fine after that rapid breathing episode. Hope it doesn't repeat. Take care :hugs:


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> Dew, haven't been able to order it yet - it all depends on DHs work situation tomorrow. He wasn't called in for today, but if he does work tomorrow the. I can order my fabric on Wednesday, but it could take 2-3 weeks to get here after that. (some people I know have received their orders in a week, but I'm not holding out hopes for that).

NDH: I am really hoping that your DH's job schedule becomes more regular to bring financial stability in your lives. I'll be waiting to see your baby bag :)


----------



## nypage1981

Dew I thought maybe he wasn't feeding well on the breast also......I suppose it's possible, because then I will feed him a bottle og breast milk when he isn't getting full. Do I guess I need to lower the bottle amount that I give him. We will figure it out. Parenting is a ton of learning and stumbling! 

Dew I wanna see the inside of that cake still when you get a pic!


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> Dew, thanks for the time zone thing, its wonderful to see how all of us are in different time zones, in different parts of the world and yet all together for the same reason xx
> hope youre doing ok, when is the end of your 2ww?? x
> 
> xx

Preethi: I am glad you had a wonderful birthday, you so deserved it!! :hugs:

My beta is scheduled for Nov. 2 and since I am on progesterone supplements, even if I am not pregnant, I won't get my periods until I stop taking them. Going by last cycle, I should get AF on Nov. 4/5

If IVF is out-of-network and we are paying out of pocket, then I might just do my third IUI in next cycle before moving on to IVF. It is all very uncertain and am losing hope every day.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew I thought maybe he wasn't feeding well on the breast also......I suppose it's possible, because then I will feed him a bottle og breast milk when he isn't getting full. Do I guess I need to lower the bottle amount that I give him. We will figure it out. *Parenting is a ton of learning and stumbling! *
> 
> Dew I wanna see the inside of that cake still when you get a pic!

and one would think that being a second time mom you will be an expert on these things :dohh:

Here is the picture showing inside of the cake. I was going for zebra print. It is not very accurate but we can still see stripes :) I guess good enough for a first timer.

https://i51.tinypic.com/2s7i9mv.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

Nikki.... breastfeeding is a mine field of things that can go wrong...it's a wonder so many Mums manage to feed successfully! :hugs: I hope you get to the bottom of it all! :hugs:

Dew.. that's awesome cake hun! :thumbup: I'm very impressed! and slightly in need of cake now! :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Dew that looks amazing! I would consider it to be zebra stripes without question. 

I am kind of sad today. Since DH did his physical for his job we have found he has high blood pressure, high cholesterol and high triglycerides. :(


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry to hear that Sheryl! :hugs: Have they advised to try and control it with diet first? Or are they going to give him medication?


----------



## sherylb

I don't know anything except that his results came back high. He texted me from work earlier this morning.


----------



## MummyCat

Ah... well let us know how he gets on! :hugs:


----------



## Dew

sherylb said:


> Dew that looks amazing! I would consider it to be zebra stripes without question.
> 
> I am kind of sad today. Since DH did his physical for his job we have found he has high blood pressure, high cholesterol and high triglycerides. :(

Sheryl, all three can be treated with controlled diet and lots of aerobic exercise. 
For high BP, he can cut down on salt intake; for high cholesterol and triglycerides, he can cut down on fatty restaurant food, stuff rich in saturated fat, icecream etc and focus on increasing the intake of PUFA and MUFA (poly and mono-unsaturated fats) and lots of fiber, some examples are - flaxseed powder (a good one available in Sam's which he can add to smoothies, yogurt etc), whole grains, oatmeal, bran, walnuts/almonds/peanuts, fibrous fruits and veggies, fish, olive oil/canola oil etc.

And if his cholesterol is way high, then he may need to take Lipitor.

Don't be sad :hugs: It is good he got to know about it at an early age. It can very well be kept in control with proper care.


----------



## sherylb

I would like to think it's his history that gave it to them and not our recent habits. I have been cooking dinner every night and sending him frozen meals that include veggies and a fruit cup for lunch every day at work. Before he got laid off we ate a lot of Whataburger and ate out about every day. I have been told that prior to us getting together he lived on pizza.


----------



## Dew

Sheryl, most likely it is hereditary but even then increase of above stuff in diet can make a big difference. I know for sure that my friend who daily ate oatmeal with flaxseed powder could bring her cholesterol levels down.


----------



## sherylb

My husband only is against a few things going in his mouth - fake cheeses, alfredo sauce, avocados and oatmeal being among them. I know the later 2 are supposed to be good for his cholesterol.


----------



## Dew

I love avocado :)


----------



## sherylb

I have a few friends that love avocado. He won't eat guacamole or any green salsa so I don't either. Not that I want to. If I go to On the Border I will eat a little of the avocado that comes on top of my soup.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh mummy, I'm sorry you've been having more trouble with Kian! Reflux does seem to be diagnosed for everything though doesn't it... I hope you can figure it out in any case!!!


sherylb it IS a good thing they've found those things now, as like Dew says they are fairly easily controlled by diet, and now he can know he's at risk of them being high if he's not careful! Much better than being unaware and then needing medical intervention....


Dew, I love the cake!!! Definitely looks like zebra stripes!! And I hope it all works out for you and you simply get a BFP rather than worry about the next stage!!! GOOD LUCK!



AFM, yup I'm still here. It's tuesday morning now, which makes me 11 days post-date now... lol! I did have another BIG glob of mucus this morning, it was really pale but still had a definite brown tinge too so it's all looking promising that things are happening, but we're still waiting too! I'm about to go to work though; I'm sooooooooo grateful to have a job I can still go to! Three days at home waiting was enough! lol.


----------



## sherylb

Flying -- I would imagine keeping busy at work is keeping you sane right now being so late. 

I think we will have lasagna for dinner. I think that's a good option as long as I don't add any salt which it shouldn't need.


----------



## Dew

Flying: that sounds good! hope things get started while you are at work, it will be another fun thing you could share later on with your clients/customers :haha:


----------



## Dew

I now understand why the 2 local fertility clinics which are otherwise in-network for us are out-of-network (OON) for IVF. It is because of the way they build the claims, they are building IVF claims under a different name which for whatever reason is OON for one and all. Our policy doesn't cover OON for fertility treatment. 

There is a chance that Mayo clinic doesn't work like those 2 clinics. I talked to a lady at Mayo and she will be calling my insurance company tomorrow to confirm how much balance (out of a max of $8000) is remaining and if it can be used towards IVF procedure in Mayo. Praying so much it's a good news tomorrow. 

If we do IVF in the other two local clinics, our remaining balance goes completely waste and cannot be applied towards IVF costs. But then to do IVF in Mayo, I am not sure if we'll be able to start the next cycle itself because they do require some testing and a mandatory orientation. Mayo is much much farther (2 hours vs 10 mins) and is costlier too. But it can be trusted by all means for the quality of treatment and if we do get to use remaining balance in insurance money, it will still turn out cheaper. Let's see how it all turns out.


----------



## Dew

Sheryl: If I were you I would wish that DH's high cholesterol is not hereditary but a diet related issue because it is much easier to deal with later and is less alarming as long as care and precaution is taken. What makes you think it might be from his parents? Do they have any heart problem or a known cholesterol problem?


----------



## NDH

Well DH wasn't called to work today either :(. One day a week I can deal with but not two :(

Dew I love the cake! How did you make it striped?

Flying, I can't believe you're going to work! Lol. Well it'll take your mind off things anyway. 

Ny, have you asked for advice in the breastfeeding forum? I seem to recall a friend was told she was overfeeding her breastfeed baby and I think it turned out she was producing too much foremilk so baby was filling up on that and not getting enough hindmilk, and once she started expressing a bit before feeding things were a lot smoother. It could have been a completely different issue of course, but she did say the ladies in that forum are brilliant.


----------



## Dew

Sorry NDH :hugs: hope he gets called to work tomorrow..keeping FXed

For zebra cake, I prepared two batters, chocolate and french vanilla. I poured 1/4th cup vanilla batter at the center of cake pan followed by 1/4th cup chocolate batter at the center of vanilla batter....continuing with 1/4th cup scoops of alternating flavors, each flavor of batter dropped into the center of the previous circle of batter. Simple but a bit time consuming.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone :wave: wow you have been chatty. been out all day running errands and we went to the lab to do hubbies bloods....its almost been a year since we started at the FS clinic and they needed them renewed. now I feel like Im coming down with a cold :growlmad:

preethi :kiss: my ivf starts when I get my period I call and go in day 3. That will probably be the end of next week sometime.....yikes!! this month has been great, not thinking about TTCing. We only BD'd a few times and my mum is here now, so wont be upset for AF to come...in fact I cant wait!!

flying omg its almost happening, you have been so positive and patient! its got to be a boy....being stubborn and late and just loving cuddling with mummy as long as possible!!

sheryl hope all that stuff can be reduced, when you say frozen dinners do you mean home cooked meals that are frozen...not the ready made frozen dinners right? just because I know those have a lot of hidden sodium, fats etc. some of it is probably genetic, since my dad died I have put on 30 lbs and not eaten the best but my bloods tests always come back great so I think some of it is genes.

NY :hugs::hugs::hugs: I cant even imagine how you are feeling with no sleep, hope it all changes very soon before you are in the loony bin! and glad that kian is ok, thats scary. and the whole overfeeding thing is just :shrug:

ndh is there any reasoning as to why he is not called in?? like is it predictable at all when they will need him and when not? I hope it picks up soon. our spa business is so random, last week was a great week compared with the first two but who knows how the next will be, its hard to live that way.

dew you are so talented with the cakes, wow!! and I hope you can get that stuff figured out....Im sure what is meant to be will be. I hope the mayo clinic can find out how much you have left and use it....would be a shame to let it go to waste if it resets in january.

mummy now long for you....how does lottie feel about it? cant wait to see if you have a boy or a girl :cloud9: and not long for your trip....did you fly when lottie was so small too? if my IVF doesnt work Im going home for christmas so that will be something that will make me happy....have to think of positives either way. if I do get pregnant I will ask my FS what she thinks about me flying....hubby does not want me to after spending $12,000 but not being home for christmas will make me sad.

my head feels fuzzy so sorry if I missed anything :kiss:


----------



## sherylb

After talking to DH's dad it is genetic. DH's grandfather died in his late 50s of heart disease and DH's dad is on meds for high cholesterol and high blood pressure. :( 

DH came home and accused me of trying to kill him as I expected. :`-( 

So I am trying to figure out what a low-carb diet looks like. It seems like we need to have ground beef (in much smaller portions) no more than 2x a week. Chicken is ok but fish is better. And I have really got to start incorporating fruits and veggies into our meals. I have looked into my snacks and they are whole grain but I need to include more of those types of things in our meals too. Yikes!


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- heres a link to a photo book I made of Kian. kinda fuN! Hope this works, Im not familiar with this process at all. :wacko:

https://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0Aas2rRs4asW


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls- heres a link to a photo book I made of Kian. kinda fuN! Hope this works, Im not familiar with this process at all. :wacko:
> 
> https://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0Aas2rRs4asW

It says either the link was not shared properly or deleted...please try again.


----------



## NDH

Sarah, yes it's just random when they'll need him is all. He calls them daily if he's not called in though just to remind them that he's available, and sometimes they might need midday relief too, so you never know. He's confident that if there's work available they'll call him, but it's frustrating not knowing.

Dew, that sounds so easy and clever! I'll have to try it some time, but I'm sure I'll mess it up lol. It is a really neat effect.


----------



## samhuijia

i was going to test today but have managed to resist! im trying to wait until af is late x


----------



## nypage1981

Dew I love the cake! And I want some!

Guess I don understand y the link didn't work.....

Sheryl hope things get figured out w hubby. Tellnhim to start jogging and he will be good to go!

Ndh sorry hubs didn't get to work again. Thanks for the info about too much fore milk......I have some googling to do. 

Kian has bad reflux, spitting up a ton. So maybe he is overfed. Idk. 

Sarah sounds like you've been busy p! Glad you are enjoying your time w mom.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Ndh, I'm so sorry hubby has missed out on another day of work! Ugh! It must be so frustrating to be living every day one at a time like that... I hope he gets called up more regularly!!!!! :hugs:


Dew, good luck about the Mayo thing, hopefully you can use your remaining balance with them to make it cheaper! What happens if they can't? Do you then not have any way to use your remaining balance for IVF? Will you then use it for more IUI or still go with trying out IVF but have to pay it all? Ugh, I wish so much you and Sarah could just get BFPs and be done with all of this jumping through hoops!!!!!!! :hugs:


Sarah, I'm excited for you too! I hope hope hope you can save that last bit of money up to be able to go for it next month!!! Actually, I'm hopeful that this month 'off' from stressing about it might have even done the trick naturally, but if not then I do hope you can go with IVF without worrying about the money too much! FX! I hope your'e feeling better soon too and it's not a nasty cold that hangs around for ages! :hugs:


And well, obviously I'm still here in one piece! Still waiting..... lol! I am really glad I have work to keep me occupied, cos I really would be in tears by now if I was sitting around at home alone, all day long, waiting! I've been a bit uncomfy at work though, with a fair bit of period-pain type cramping at times, and when the baby wriggles much it's almost painful down low. Also when I'm on the toilet, the downwards pressure is definitely owie (in a dull crampy sorta way, not unbearable at all, but definitely not nice...) and I've also had a bit more tinged mucus during the day, still nothing nearly as dark as yesterday at the hospital, but still a definitely brownish tinge... So it SEEMS like things are happening in there! I'm hoping the crampy feelings are my cervix ripening up and effacing (thinning) and making it all just a bit tender when baby wriggles there! Hopefully not more than another day or two... but then it could be ages yet so we'll see!!!


----------



## Huggles

I typed up a reply to everyone's posts earlier this morning (about 5am), adn then my stupid phone decided to lose connection and lost everything I wrote.

Will do my best to remember what i said.

Dew - that cake looks amazing! really cool!
Good luck for 2 Nov :dust:

NDH - really hope hubby gets called for more work today/tomorrow.

sheryl - sorry to hear about your hubby's blood results. Fx'd you manage to change your diet slightly and it helps to lower the levels, but if not, hopefully they can give him some meds to help. Always good to catch these things early :hugs:

Flying - glad things seem to be starting.

Oh dear, can't really remember what else - sorry if i've forgotten anything important.


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl do you cook with pasta at all? we have quite a few pasta meals and we use wholegrain wholewheat pasta...I find it tastes yummy. Obviously you have to be careful with the sauces but if you find a good tomato one and put lots of chopped up veggies in there you cant even taste them (I hate veggies but will eat them in a sauce!).

flying you officially are the most patient person I have 'met'!! I think I would have been in the hospital begging them to take the baby out by now :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> mummy now long for you....how does lottie feel about it? cant wait to see if you have a boy or a girl and not long for your trip....did you fly when lottie was so small too? if my IVF doesnt work Im going home for christmas so that will be something that will make me happy....have to think of positives either way. if I do get pregnant I will ask my FS what she thinks about me flying....hubby does not want me to after spending $12,000 but not being home for christmas will make me sad.


Nope... not long now... though I think my baby is waiting for Amy... (i'm trying not to jump the queue here! :thumbup:) So hurry it up little baby Flying! it's time to get out of there!!! :haha:

I'm so very much looking forward to our trip. No we never flew when Lottie was teeny tiny as she was born in the April.. so the family took advantage of coming to us over the summer.. her first trip was when she was nearly 1.. She had her first birthday in SA... and then we went again in Feb (when this bubs was conceived) --- Huggles... we can say...Proudly South African! :rofl: as baby was made in SA! 

Oh I can completely understand that hubby wouldn't want to risk it... and if you do stay in Canada for Christmas it'll be for a perfect reason! (being pregnant) so I'm sure you'll probably cope better than you think you will! The year hubby and I got married (2007) we decided to decline invites we had to all the family events over the Christmas. We spent 18 months arranging a wedding overseas and trying to please everyone and so after getting married in the November and having a bit of family overdose.. we decided that our first Christmas together would be a completely low key event and we'd have it at home... just the pair of us. Before havign Lottie we would drive to one family on one day and another on another day and just generally tire ourselves out driving round the country.

Anyway... apparently we upset people by saying no thank you! but stuff it... it was one of our best Christmas' ever and the only one we ever had just the pair of us. The next Christmas I was 20 weeks pregnant and my folks came.. the next Christmas we had Lottie and Mike's folks came for Christmas... last Christmas we obviously STILL had Lottie and my folks came and this Christmas we're going to SA to see all the grandparents! (but with TWO children) so yeah.... point is... do what you guys want to do and don't feel bad for upsetting people! :thumbup: (if you don't want to spend loads of time with your inlaws... see if you and hubby can maybe book something for the pair of you... like a few days away that you can drive to??) 


Amy...hope you're managing okay! From the sounds of it... I don't think you have much waiting left! 

Natalie.. sorry to hear about hubby's work! :(

Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy I wouldnt mind a xmas just the two of us....sounds lovely! but there is no way that would happen...his family is religious and christmas is a big event with them starting with fish and midnight mass on christmas eve. I dont like fish and do not follow organized religion so their christmas just feels so odd to me. I love love love my christmas at home, and my mum being 72 I worry how many more we have with her. I did think I will be so ecstatic that I am pregnant that I wont care, but you know I will be so happy and want to be with MY family on Christmas. I guess I first have to see if I get pregnant (seems such an unlikely event at this point!) and then decide.

I googled flying and early miscarriage and found this thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/496247-far-out-miscarriage-question.html
the people saying they think the flight caused a MC have one post, so they obviously googled this term and posted. there must be millions and millions of women in their first trimester that fly and dont MC. 

perhaps if hubby and I booked a little break after xmas I wouldnt feel so bad staying here.....we could drive down to florida and go on a cruise or over to california or something. Although not sure if I will want to cruise in early pregnancy, might be too sick!


----------



## nypage1981

I fle first trimeste! My oc said absolutely no reason not to even with my risky spotting and stuff. He said long as ill b near a doctor when we land it's fine. However, mynflight was much shorter...... But that being said, in 2009 we had a trip set up to spain and I had just found out I was pregnant. Doctors again said that was fine. We had to miss it anyways cuz oh got h1n1.....then I miscarried:(. So I see how you'd b afraid, maybe lying to florida would be better? It's shorter at least.


----------



## Dew

Bad news from Mayo, she pulled out my insurance policy and it clearly says IVF not funded. I have talked to 2-3 ladies from insurance company and they were so dumb to never be able to figure this out. They were just guessing that IVF is infertility treatment so should be covered. I hate talking to dumb people on customer service after being put on hold for 20 mins or more almost every time. 

Now I think I will go for another IUI and find myself a job because I don't think DH alone can handle IVF expenses $24000 plus 4000 X 3=$12000 (for medications). I didn't want to work to avoid extra stress in life but looks like it is inevitable now.


----------



## Huggles

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Bad news from Mayo, she pulled out my insurance policy and it clearly says IVF not funded. I have talked to 2-3 ladies from insurance company and they were so dumb to never be able to figure this out. They were just guessing that IVF is infertility treatment so should be covered. I hate talking to dumb people on customer service after being put on hold for 20 mins or more almost every time.
> 
> Now I think I will go for another IUI and find myself a job because I don't think DH alone can handle IVF expenses $24000 plus 4000 X 3=$12000 (for medications). I didn't want to work to avoid extra stress in life but looks like it is inevitable now.

omg thats so unfair :hugs::hugs: perhaps you should just try one IVF this year, and then if it doesnt work get a job and work on doing the package next year? just an idea as the 1x cost is so much less and theres a good chance it could work. 

perhaps IUIs will work for you, I saw someone in the assisted folder that had her 6th one work and someone else her 4th. I just gave up as had a feeling it wasnt for me. and wouldnt next year you have some coverage for the meds again?

saving $11,000 in one month is pretty stressful....the spa is looking dead this week so Im already worrying I will need to dip into my ivf money :cry: Im doing some invoices but not expecting to get the payments till end of Nov, but wouldnt it be great to get paid earlier....I actually mentioned to one client I am close to that I am doing IVF and will be off most of November hoping he will send the cheque earlier. December would be a much easier month for me to do this, but I have my heart set on November.

flying you had mentioned wouldnt it be great to be pregnant on this natural cycle.....well theres just no way in my mind that would ever happen. Im so convinced I need help.....18 months of sperm up there during ovulation and not getting pregnant seals it for me :nope:


----------



## Huggles

sarah - my cousin was ttc for 18 months, including 1 month of clomid. A month (or probably 2 now) ago they only had sex twice her whole cycle - what do you know? she finally got her bfp. It happens at the most unlikely times. there's always a chance it could happen naturally for you :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

I tried for about 2 years with one miscarriage. My most active ttc was 14 months.....it is possible. Always possible.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew, I'm sorry about insurance. I suppose if you have to work in order to have your baby, then that's what you will do. I know you are determine, so just keep pushing through. 

My other thread had it's first failed ivf cycle:( I'm so bummed for her.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies, I suppose it is always possible, just at my age I feel it wont happen that way. 

NY I looked at your thread and have seen her posting in the assisted folder....thats devastating :cry: someone in my thread in the over 35 just got her bfp after having 2 embryos transfered. its all so random (and I dont deal with random very well!!!)


----------



## Dew

https://gma.yahoo.com/switched-birth-girls-want-stay-wrong-moms-160048481.html


----------



## flyingduster

well nothing is happening still! Nothing at all. No more cramping while in bed, nor any more mucus. I slept well (only got up once to the toilet) and apart from being uncomfy from being big, I feel fine! *sigh*

hurry up baby!!!


----------



## NDH

Amy, you are indeed so patient. I'm trying not to expect to have a baby before mid January either so if I go over I can deal with it a bit better, but I'm sure I'd be a hopeless wreck lol. It doesn't help when we're conditioned to believe that gestation is 40 weeks, and the talk of induction doesn't help at all either when you have your heart set on natural birth. I echo your statement - hurry up baby!

Dew, I'm so sorry ivf isn't covered :(. How many more iuis will be covered by insurance? As the second doctor you consulted seemed to think iui was a better route for you than ivf maybe you will have more luck giving iui a go for a few more cycles.

Sarah, it's so hard not being with family at Christmas. The first couple times we had to do our own thing was very strange and didn't feel like Christmas. Our last big family Christmas was in 2002 before we came to Australia the first time and it just hasn't been the same since. We use to get together on Christmas eve with my dads whole extended family (everyone that was a descendent of my great grandma who lived to be 100) there were about 50-60 of us until someone decided we'd grown to big and split into my grandpa's generation, with great grandma taking turns presiding over the groups lol. -After that it was strange as my dads brother and sister never got along well with eachother so we'd only see one family or the other over Christmas (which we always had done on Christmas day evening anyway). We've since had a couple Christmases with DHs family, a couple Christmases completely on our own, and one on the beach lol. My favourite recent one was the year before last where I got to host Christmas for the first time lol - my parents, grandparents and an uncle and cousin came over and it was really lovely :)

This Christmas is going to be strange again as I could either be heavily pregnant, have a tiny newborn, or be in labour for all I know! Lol. It'll be pretty low key as a result.

Oh and DH did get called into work this morning after all. :thumbup: That's one less stress anyway. And I think I might be able to swing my fabric order after all. I'll wait until Friday to make sure DH works the rest of the week. I split my order up into two lots - one that has to be ordered from the states and is more essential to have which is about $75, and one that can be ordered from Australia and can wait another month or so, and is about $90.


----------



## sarahincanada

yay glad he got called in ndh :thumbup:

flying we are waiting!! :coffee:


----------



## shangxingle

i was going to test today but have managed to resist! im trying to wait until af is late x


----------



## flyingduster

lol Sarah, I'm waiting still too! :coffee:

been at work all day, still nothing. Baby is squirming up a storm right now so at least I know it's fine in there! LOL! But sheesh, it's seriously running out of room now, and it's STRONG. I keep telling it that if it came out it'd have far more room to squirm... it then gives me a boot in the ribs as if to say 'yeah right'. :haha:


Yay that DH got called in NDH! And fingers crossed he gets called in the rest of the week too and you can get that fabric!!!!


Dew, that sucks that your insurance doesn't cover IVF at all! I can totally understand your frustration with the all centre being idiots too! Sheesh, if it plainly states IVF isn't covered, surely they'd have realised!? Ugh. But good luck with doing more IUI, and hopefully you won't need to worry about IVF!!!


----------



## NDH

Boo! DH worked 6 1/2 - 7 hours, and probably won't work tomorrow though almost certainly will Friday and Saturday. That's not the boo part so much (though annoying that he probably won't work tomorrow). What has me mad is some jerk cut a corner while he was working and ran over DHs cooler bag/lunch box which was well off to he side of the road, completely crushing everything in it! The phone survived, fortunately. But it happened before lunch so he not only had to buy lunch, we now have to go buy him new sunglasses, water bottles, sandwich containers and a cooler! :growlmad: so much for getting my fabric :(. And after I happily spent the day on fabric.com re-choosing the fabric I want and getting quite a nice order together for $80 (for 10 1/2 yards of various fabrics) including shipping. Might still be able to swing it if we can replace his stuff inexpensively for now...


----------



## MummyCat

Dew .... :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetheart! 

NDH... that sucks chick! :( Sorry about having to replace all the items! :hugs: 

Amy... it's gonna have to be soon... I'm getting ready to pop and your little one is due it's birthday first... :) so hurry up baby! time to get out!!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Flying, i cant believe baby is still intact !! we are all just waiting for some news !! xxx

Mummy, two days to go !!!! hope youre starting to feel niggles xx

Sarah, i hope the spa business catches up soon and that some money keeps coming in towards your IVF fund ! FX'DDDD

Dew, so sorry that your insurance wont cover IVF at all, over here, they most certainly dont as its something that is done out of choice and even if the doctors orders, it wont be covered.. :hugs: hope you find a solution soon.. xxx

Nikki, gemma weighs abou 2.63 from her previous appoint which was ages ago and her next one is on the 20th of november so long time to go.. sorry about kians reflux, youve got to try infant gaviscon, apparently it thickens the milk so it settles in the stomach and is unable to travel the opposite direction and he wont bring it up, many mums swear by it, although i found it too thick for her and it wouldnt come out of the bottle, they say for breast fed infants to mix it up in a spoon and feed it that way, as gemma is not breast fed and cant latch properly, i had to put it in the bottle, but gave up within the first try as she took over 45 mins to feed and would hardly take 10 ml as everything got stuck in the nipple as the milk was soo thick ! hope you find a solution soon.,,. i can imagine how frustrating and tiring it must be,. xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

ndh, hope dh gets called into work more often.. xx and how annoying to have to replace everything ! x


----------



## nypage1981

Amy, think yourbbaby just wants to wait til he can walk out
, lol. Actually, it being so late my be a girl, seems they are usually later! Divas. 

Ndh sorry that sucks but am glad he will work fridayb and Saturday. 

Dew I hope IuI is all it takes for you. Insurance sucks I hate how we can go paying for insurance monthly our whole lives when we typically use it only twice, and when we go to use it, they are so picky to whatvthey pay for. Not fair!

I am getting a cold and think I'm being kicked while I'm down. I never get sleep so how will I manage beig sick w a newborn? Not happy.


----------



## sherylb

Kristin needs to come out SOON! She's freaking hurting me! Unfortunately the doctor just checked me this morning and said I'm a little less than what he said last week. Maybe in the next week she will stop it already. He said he wouldn't stop labor at this point.


----------



## Huggles

Fx'd she stops hurting you and makes her way into this big wide world soon xx


----------



## sarahincanada

so it looks like I have raised my $11,000 for IVF, but I still have to wait to see if the spa cuts into any of it before now and when I start. plus I have to get the ok from them on CD3.

dew are you going to be testing this cycle, and when did you say AF was due?


----------



## Huggles

yipee for money! :yipee:


----------



## NDH

Good news Sarah! Hoping for a couple more cheques to come in this week so you have some buffer for the spa if needed.


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah... Fab news you got the money! :dance: 

Nikki... hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs: 

I had my phone stolen today! 3 days before my due date! :grr: I'm over it now... but was quite stressed, angry, emotional earlier! 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening... or DAY if you're waking up in NZ...still pregnant! :) AMY... tell baby it's time to come out and play now!!


----------



## flyingduster

haha, yup well it's 13 days over now, and N.O.T.H.I.N.G. :coffee:

I'm in a really weird mental space right now. The excitement and anticipation has been building up to 'october', and then october came, and omg this baby was just around the corner! Then my DUE DATE came, and wow, it was like *right there*, and then another hour passed, and another day passed... And I'll go to bed in the evening wondering if it'll happen tonight, I'd wake during the night, and go back to bed, and then morning would be here, and nothing had happened and nothing WAS happening, and now there's another day ahead of me to face with no signs of anything. Another hour has passed, and another day and night, and another.... and another.... I'm sorta in a really bizzare, surreal state of suspended animation (mentally). Just hanging in limbo. The excitement and anticipation wore off a while ago now, and it's just this perpetual _waiting_ now! It's almost like perhaps I'm imagining it all, and I'll just wait, pregnant, forever. I know it's not, but it's just a bizzare feeling in this head-space right now! I'm not fed up, I'm more resigned to the waiting than anything (though of course I am still having moments of tearful 'omg get this thing OUT' too! lol) it just feels so surreal to think that I'm ACTUALLY having a baby, not just being pregnant. lol.

I have another midwife appointment today to make sure all is well. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

flying you have been so patient that Im surprised its taken you this long to be in a weird mental state! :hugs::hugs::hugs: everyday I hope to come on to good news, and every day I think surely this is the day! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Amy.

Sarah I love your profile picture!

Mummy, I can't believe someone stole your phone!

I'm ordering my diaper bag fabric today after all lol. Hubby's pay was high enough despite only being for 3 days that even with spending extra yesterday on his lunchbox replacement I can make it work. Now the only question is what type of fabric I want for the outer part of the bag. I have suede in my cart but that's probably not so good for a diaper bag... Though it won't be washable anyway as the liner fabric can't go in the machine and is only wipe clean.


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> I had my phone stolen today! 3 days before my due date! :grr: I'm over it now... but was quite stressed, angry, emotional earlier!

on no, where, how?


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah whose baby is that it's o cute! Yay for your money! So excited. 

Mummy, my cell phone went wacky so they had to send it in for a new one all week I had a terrible loaner phone. Well tonight we picked up my phone and the touch screen isn't working right. Omg. Soooooo mad! I hope you get a new phone fast. Sorry it was stolen. 

That reminds me of stealing.....we went to pumpkin patch and brought home pumpkins and they were stolen off our front step. Can't remember if I already told you all that but we are still mad!


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> so it looks like I have raised my $11,000 for IVF, but I still have to wait to see if the spa cuts into any of it before now and when I start. plus I have to get the ok from them on CD3.
> 
> dew are you going to be testing this cycle, and when did you say AF was due?

*
Sarah:*
Kudos on raising $11000 for IVF, hide it somewhere you can't use it for Spa. Is it the total cost for IVF including medications?

My beta is on Nov 2, next wednesday, exactly one week from today. I am not testing, regardless I will know on 11dpiui because my B begins to shrink in size again when I am not pregnant and I begin to get usual headaches too. 

Got a call from current clinic today, they approved me for IVF without any more testing. If we decide to go for IVF next cycle, I call them on Day 1 of AF and they put me on BCP starting day 3. We haven't made a decision yet whether to go for one more IUI or head straight to IVF. Mine will be a really long protocol, compared to yours. By the time I am done with BCP and Lupron you will already be done with stimming. I always tell you, you are my immediate future. I sincerely pray for your sticky BFP because it will give me hope and inspiration.

I am hosting my dear friends (a couple and their sweet daughter) for lunch this Sunday. They are very close to us but live a bit far so when we meet we tend to spend the entire day together until their daughter gets tired and is ready to go back home. I plan to make a rich 4 chocolate cake for desert. This friend is my inspiration for baking and I hope cake is satisfactory if not perfect. 

I am under the influence of progesterone pills, it is equivalent to being intoxicated, can't even walk without the support of furniture and walls, had to go back and edit plenty of times but if something still doesn't make sense, pardon me please.

*A Q for Flying:*
Are you against induction or in favor of natural labor and why? :)

*NDH:*
It's a shame that a collleague drove over your DH's lunch box. I wish he offered to share the cost of new one. I am glad though that you were able to order the fabric. Good to get things rolling...
*
Sheryl:*
I hope Kristin didn't hurt you much today and hopefully she is out soon in a very healthy state :hugs:

*NY:*
Disgusting that people will steal halloween decorations from your porch, Ella must have been very disappointed, no use looking for it, it could very well be rowdy teenagers from outside of neighborhood. What is Ella going to be this Halloween ( sorry if you have already answered that Q). My sister's baby had bad reflux too, it seems he has an habit of using extra strength for poopy which makes him throw up. Hope Kian stops doing that soon.
*
Huggles:*
You don't write much about your pregnancy these days, but you are always nice enough to respond to everyone's post. I appreciate that. Hope you are doing well.

*Mummy:*
How disappointing that you lost your cell phone. I am more concerned about identity theft when cell phones get lost especially if it is internet phone where you are logged into email and stuff. Have you bought a new one? Which onee's on yoru mind?

*Preethi:*
20th Nov is far, would love to know of progress Gemma has made over all these weeks. Do you love dressing up your pretty little girl? Take ccare!!

*NY:*
Please share Kian's pictures once again, would really love to see them. Thanks!

Talk more later....:hug: and take care!


----------



## Dew

and Sarah, who is that cute baby in your avatar pic?


----------



## flyingduster

Dew; I'm not against induction as such, but I'm against it for no REASON!! And so far, there has been no reason to do it (except I'm post-date, which really isn't a reason in itself!) I'd _prefer_ a natural birth, if possible, but I'm totally open to being induced if it comes to that.

As for why, really just because it is generally a huge ordeal for everyone and so often it's sooooo unnecessary! The drugs used to induce you generally cause strong constant contractions, which leads to needing strong pain relief (ie epidural) because the body can't cope with that, which in turn often leads to a c-section. It generally just all becomes a rather 'forced' sort of situation that you end up in, with it all snow-balling into so much more than I'd ideally like. And there's the whole 'forcing nature' thing, that surely there's a reason that baby hasn't come out yet...?! I'm an 'animal' person, and I'm from a farm, and you'd never even consider inducing an animal if she was 'overdue', so long as everything was ok from the outside then you'd leave her to it! Yes animals have still-births and so forth as well, but that's why I'm being monitored closely; animals aren't! lol. I dunno, it just rubs me the wrong way to think of forcing it all to happen when there's absolutely no need to at this point. 

But I MUST stress, again, that I am still _totally open_ to being induced if at any stage there seems a need! If I'm worried I haven't felt the baby in a while then I'd be calling my midwife and getting checked, if there was ANY worry I'd just go for inducing or even a c-section right then and there. If the monitoring we're doing says it's in trouble, again I'll do whatever to get it out. In the end it's my baby I care about and I'll do _anything_ for it!!! It just means that, for now, 'anything' means waiting. and waiting. lol!!! :)


----------



## NDH

I agree with you completely Amy! But for this one, I will let them induce at 42 weeks if I make it that far because my brother is getting married the week after that lol. But I think that as long as baby is still healthy and happy and there's no indication that the placenta isn't doing it's job any more there's no need to make baby come any sooner than it's ready.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, yay for the IVF money !!!! :headspin: hope it carries on coming !!

Dew, glad that they approved you for IVF , although what are you planning to do about the funding if you plan to go that route? hope you find a solution soon xxx I dont really dress her up as most clothes dont fit her, she only wears sleepsuits of a very very small size, bless her. we cant dress her until she grows bigger.. ! im not too fussed about her weight at the moment as she seems to be demanding a lot more milk now, so thats good... x 

Mummy, i would be livid if my phone got stolen !! dont know how you are dealing with it. imagine having to lose all your contacts and then finding them again !! hope you get sorted out soon.. xx tomorrow is your due date !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yellow: or :pink: we shall see soon xxxx

Amy, completely agree with you, you have been gifted with patience and i in your position would not be able to wait any longer, but gotta admire you for waiting so long xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Nikki, we dont really have halloween here, although they tend to throw lots of costume parties in clubs and bars etc.. lol and you can get costumes etc, i was astonished to see the size of the pumpkins imported from the states etc, in big supermarkets here, always wanted to celebrate halloween, but its not really a big thing here.. sorry your pumpkin got stolen, hope you still have a great halloween and that ella is all excited with the costume etc for trick or treat x what is she dressing as?


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> I had my phone stolen today! 3 days before my due date! :grr: I'm over it now... but was quite stressed, angry, emotional earlier!
> 
> on no, where, how?Click to expand...

I was in a shopping mall getting passport forms for the new baby and having lunch with Lottie... popped into a Mothercare store to look at a few bits and then head home. I had the phone at lunch, put it in the front pocket of Lottie's change back which was hanging over the back of the pushchair. I was then pushing the pushchair so the bag was between me and the chair at ALL times apart from when I was paying for parking! I turned my focus 90 degrees away from the pushchair.. it's the only time I think it could have happened! 

Definitely wouldn't have fallen out as it was in a deep pocket and it was turned off immediately... which made me KNOW it was stolen. My phone is fully charged all the time seeing as I'm due in 2 days! 



nypage1981 said:


> Sarah whose baby is that it's o cute! Yay for your money! So excited.
> 
> Mummy, my cell phone went wacky so they had to send it in for a new one all week I had a terrible loaner phone. Well tonight we picked up my phone and the touch screen isn't working right. Omg. Soooooo mad! I hope you get a new phone fast. Sorry it was stolen.
> 
> That reminds me of stealing.....we went to pumpkin patch and brought home pumpkins and they were stolen off our front step. Can't remember if I already told you all that but we are still mad!

Sarah.. I agree... love your avatar! 

Thanks Nikki!! I feel a little lost without it! :( But I should be getting a new sim card today and we found an old phone, sadly I only have the car charger for it... so going to have to leave the car running for a bit to get some charge in it... then at least I can take Lottie out to the park or something this afternoon! 

Sorry about your pumpkins being stolen! :( that's just wrong! :(



Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> *Mummy:*
> How disappointing that you lost your cell phone. I am more concerned about identity theft when cell phones get lost especially if it is internet phone where you are logged into email and stuff. Have you bought a new one? Which onee's on yoru mind?
> 
> Your cake sounds divine!!! :cloud9: in fact I might need to go get myself a big fat chocolate cake to make me feel better! :rofl:
> 
> It's my biggest concern... that they have access to all my stuff... I immeditately phoned the network provider and barred and blocked my phone, so they had no access to use my sim card etc... but I don't know how much of the information on the phone they can get to?? :grr: I've changed all my passwords for everything that I could access from my phone!
> 
> We're using an old phone between now and when my Mum arrives. My Mum is bringing me a Nokia E5 that she was given while waiting for a replacement blackberry. It's a brand new and modern phone which means I'll at least have internet access (as my contract covers internet coverage!) My contract is up for renewal in feb... so i may just wait until then before I get a new phone. It'll be a touch screen internet one... but currently undecided as to go for Apple or Android. The phone that was stolen was an old iPhone 3, hubby is a big fan of Android though?? I guess I'll see when I get there!
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2323 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy, i would be livid if my phone got stolen !! dont know how you are dealing with it. imagine having to lose all your contacts and then finding them again !! hope you get sorted out soon.. xx tomorrow is your due date !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yellow: or :pink: we shall see soon xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Preethi hun... due date is on Sat... the 29th! So i still have 2 days! :)
> 
> Yep...all my contacts... GONE! I'll have to slowly get them all back from my friends, some will be easier than others. Specially those who are on my facebook as friends as I can message them so they know my phone is gone.
> 
> LOL... :yellow: or :pink: you say..... I think you have a feeling I'm not having a :blue: :rofl: But yes.... not long till Amy and I find out what we're having!
> 
> Unlike Amy, I will be opting for an induction when offered one... (completely understand your reasons for waiting Amy) but my reasoning is due to having my family flying over from South Africa next week and we'll wait till 10-12 days overdue and then induce. Also I had an induction with Lottie and was not displeased with how it went!
> 
> Fingers crossed though that I wont need induction!Click to expand...


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 36 weeks Huggles!! :dance: :dance: :dance: ONE more till term!! :yipee:


----------



## Huggles

Thanks mummy - yip, 36 weeks today. one more week until full term and one more week until my stitch comes out! And then anything can happen! So excited :D

Dew - that cake sounds truly heavenly - you might need to post the recipe! I'm a total chocaholic LoL
So glad you have been approved for IVF and don't need any more testing!

NDH - glad you can order your fabric!

Flying - hope baby decides to come nice and soon :hugs:

Babyhopes - glad gemma is eating well :thumbup:

Sarah - so glad you got all the money! Fx'd the spa will continue to do well so you won't have to use any of it for that.


----------



## NDH

Had my first antenatal class tonight :thumbup:. Didn't really know what to expect but I enjoyed it. And discovered that with a referral from my GP (who I see next week) I can get free prenatal aqua aerobics at the hospital pool on Wednesday mornings! There were 10 preggos in class - 2 ladies on their own (they have partners but were unable to come - one is working in India until 38 weeks! And the other just moved and hubby was home building the bed) and one teenager who came with her mom. Everyone else was probably around our age, mid-late 20s, though one couple couple have been late 30s? 8/10 bumps are :yellow: and we're all expecting #1. Most were 27-29 weeks, one other lady was also 31 weeks, one was 32, one was 34 and one was 24. Oh and I also found out that at least one other couple was TTC for quite a while - she said almost three years! 

Sorry for the essay - I'm just pleased as it was better than I expected lol. Looking forward to the rest of them now.

Oh and I did get my fabric ordered today :dance: and hubby does for sure work tomorrow too, so all in all I had a good day :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Good morning everyone bim a bit fuzzy so hope I can remember what to type! No sleep!

Dew, I will keep fingers crossed forvthe 2nd......or sooner if you can already tell before that. However, I think th progesterone can mess up the way you feel either way? So going by symptoms may not b the most accurate. 

Ella wanted me to make her costume and I'm horrible at that stuff. She wanted to be a scary fairy. Lol. Whatever that is! So I just made a float skirt with black spider web sparkly fabric and paired it with a black shirt and glued orange spiders on it and orange fairy wings. It's cute but super amateur. She likes it. I'm not so sure! I wish I could have just bought something that is put together cuz I have no skills!

Mummy, I am super excited to see if you go first or Amy does. Lol! 

Huggles, almost there! I had mine at 36 weeks 5 days so anything can happen! 

Preethi I hope you are getting more sleep than me. I am seriously losing my mind and when he fussed every time I set him down it's starting to make me really angry. Lack of sleep can make people insane. 

Ndh I can't wait to see your diaper bag! What does dh think of it since he may have to carry it around if he goes out w baby!

Oh, I forgot,i think I'm dressing baby kian up as a pumpkin and taking him with when I take Ella trick or treating. 

Amy, I hope you have an October baby. Lol!


----------



## NDH

Good for you for making aromas costume! I'm sure she's thrilled with it regardless and thats the important part. Homemade costumes are always better than bought ones :)

DH didn't want to give me any input in choosing fabrics so he doesn't get to complain about carrying it :haha: He shouldn't mind about the bag too much - it's just going to be a black/silver messenger style bag from the outside. The accessories will be pink, purple, lime green and ivory though, same colours as the floral pattern inside fabric. So he'll be fine carrying it but probably wont want to open it :haha:. But that's his fault for not helping me decide when I asked him too :p.


----------



## Huggles

Sounds so cute dressing kian up as a pumpkin NY! You'll have to post pics!
I know that *technically* anything can happen now already, but with the stitch in it's still semi-unlikely too, which is why i said anything can happen at any time after next thurs when the stitch comes out. It's also safer for me if my body waits for the stitch to come out first cos otherwise I stand the risk of haivng my cervix rip! Ouch!

Yay for ordering fabric ndh! and glad your dh has definite work tomorrow!
Also really glad you enjoyed your antenatal class!


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... I think Natalie's writing from her phone? Nikki I'm sure Ella will love her costume because it was made with love! I wouldn't have known where to start!! :thumbup:

Natalie.. fab update on your antenatal class! sounds like a nice mix of people! :thumbup: Hope you enjoy the next sessions, let us know how they go! Glad you're having a good day hun and very excited to see pics of your change bag when finished! :thumbup:

Nikki... It could def be Amy at this point. I doubt I'll go past the 12th November as I'll opt for induction between 8-10th and it could take two days from there... so yeah... I could still have 2 weeks to wait for bubs!


----------



## babyhopes2323

lol Mummy, i am soooo sorry !!! i meant :blue: i was typing early this morning, and ended up using the yellow symbol instead of blue !! 29th.. well not far anyway, two days to go !xx

NDH, glad youre enjoying your antenatal class and getting fabric sorted, sounds exciting x

Nikki, i am getting some sleep, not a lot, yes gemma does the same thing, when i put her down, she wants more food, and it does make me quite frustrated at times,.. i hope things become better for you xx kian is going to look so gorgeous in a pumpkin suit ! im sure ella will love whatever you make her xx

Huggles, Happy 36 weeks !!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: Preethi hun...i knew what you meant... I was just being silly! :D Everyone in my family thinks :blue: so it was nice to see :pink: and :yellow: :dance:

hope you get some more sleep soon! Can we have a new pic of Gemma please??? She must have changed so much since the last one we've seen! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol Natalie at aroma! Haha. Autocorrect. I didn't know your bag was to be black and silver I thought was a floral or paisley design outside! Well he should b fine then. 

Mummy, If u go early in next day or two that would b ok! Then you would bet my. Lol. remind me, what's Lottie dressing up as? 

Huggles yea I suppose you wouldn't go before the stitch is out but soon....are you all ready?


----------



## MummyCat

:) Lottie's going as a girly pirate to Halloween party! If I pop in the next day or two I'll need a halloween costume for the baby! :rofl: I'm not buying one... in case baby takes that as a reason to come in November! :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Yea good luck anyways. Can't find any small enough newborn costumes so his is pretty huge!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Kudos on raising $11000 for IVF, hide it somewhere you can't use it for Spa. Is it the total cost for IVF including medications?
> 
> My beta is on Nov 2, next wednesday, exactly one week from today. I am not testing, regardless I will know on 11dpiui because my B begins to shrink in size again when I am not pregnant and I begin to get usual headaches too.
> 
> Got a call from current clinic today, they approved me for IVF without any more testing. If we decide to go for IVF next cycle, I call them on Day 1 of AF and they put me on BCP starting day 3. We haven't made a decision yet whether to go for one more IUI or head straight to IVF. Mine will be a really long protocol, compared to yours. By the time I am done with BCP and Lupron you will already be done with stimming. I always tell you, you are my immediate future. I sincerely pray for your sticky BFP because it will give me hope and inspiration.

yes its $6000 for the IVF, $1200 for ICSI, and then about $3000 for meds (based on 300 per day for 9 days...could be more depending on response) and I added some for misc meds like the trigger etc.

As for the spa I cant hide it...payroll every 2 weeks is close to $5500, so if the spa only makes $4500 that week I have to move $1000 over, as I cant not pay everyone. plus theres always some bill that pops up that I have to pay.

its so hard to decide the ivf vs iui thing. I think in my head I didnt want to be one of those people who spend 6 months on iuis and look back and think what a waste of time and money, and just want to go for the procedure with the biggest chance of success. so many people have success first time if you look in the bfp success thread in the assisted folder and some of them have been ttcing for 3 year or more. thats why I was saying to you why dont you try one if you can afford it, not paying the larger program cost. if one doesnt work then you can consider doing the larger program next year. I know theres know refund etc but you are paying a lot less and theres a good chance it could work.

I didnt realize the prog made you feel so bad :hugs:

the photo is a random one from google, I wanted a baby with a canadian flag!!

p.s you didnt tell us which country you grew up in....Id love to know!!


----------



## sherylb

You ladies have been super busy chatting while I was sleeping.  Have some cinnamon rolls in the oven now that I am officially full term as far as the doctor is concerned. Will have to be sure to clean up the evidence before DH gets home or I'll be in trouble.  I started having major leg and arm cramps in the middle of the night last night. Also trying to avoid another false labor trip to the hospital so ignoring contractions that I can only feel in my belly b/c I know those are normal.


----------



## nypage1981

yea dew! what country are you from? funny how you end up in minnesota, usa!


----------



## Dew

Progesterone makes me so emotional and I shed tears every morning after taking it reading regular things online. I fell asleep within 2-3 minutes of writing the message last night, right on the couch with lights, laptop and TV on. Woke up after one hour and went upstairs to bed. Obviously DH is not at home. 

NY: you are right progesterone mimics pregnancy symptoms but last time even though I was on supplements, due to drop in natural progesterone around 10-11 dpiui, my nips stopped being sensitive and breasts began to be less dense (surprising?). Also I started brown discharge on 10dpiui. So will be looking for all those signs.

I am again under the influence of progesterone and believe me effect is quite comparable to having several tequila shots.

Sarah: I will tell you more about myself once I get BFP. Hopefully you can wait. You must thing, may be I am a dude :)

I don't have much focus to reply to other posts. Hope you all are doing well.

Flying, thanks for explaining your POV. Just wishing you get what you desire for.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I will tell you more about myself once I get BFP. Hopefully you can wait. You must thing, may be I am a dude :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: no, but you are a woman of mystery!!! ooooh so there will be even more reason to benefit from your bfp!!

wow thats horrible you feel that way, remind me of the dosage you are on? I was taking 2 pills vaginally at night and felt fine. the gonal f made me so nauseous though, the clinic couldnt figure out why. that was on 75 so god knows how 300 will make me feel :cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

flying hope this will be you soon!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 20.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dew

Follistim has zero effect on me. I take 200mg in am and 2oomg in pm orally. i will try taking it vaginally tomorrow morning but afraid it may come out when i am waling or may irritate the cervix.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah LOL. Took me a sec to figure out what hte pumpkins were but love it! hahahahahahah


----------



## MummyCat

Happy full term Sheryl! :dance:

:hugs: Dew!!! :flower:

and :rofl: Sarah... that's too funny!


----------



## Huggles

nypage1981 said:


> Huggles yea I suppose you wouldn't go before the stitch is out but soon....are you all ready?

yip, all ready :D
Last day at work tomorrow - can't wait!



sherylb said:


> You ladies have been super busy chatting while I was sleeping.  Have some cinnamon rolls in the oven now that I am officially full term as far as the doctor is concerned. Will have to be sure to clean up the evidence before DH gets home or I'll be in trouble.  I started having major leg and arm cramps in the middle of the night last night. Also trying to avoid another false labor trip to the hospital so ignoring contractions that I can only feel in my belly b/c I know those are normal.

Enjoy the cinnamon rolls!
Hope the cramps stay away tonight. Try drinking a glass of milk or eating a banana before bed.



sarahincanada said:


> flying hope this will be you soon!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl: - brilliant pic!


----------



## flyingduster

wow you ladies can TALK! lol!!! three pages to catch up on overnight! lol.


Yay huggles! The stitch comes out in a week and like you say, it could be any time from then! So exciting!!! sheesh, even YOU might beat me at this rate! LOL!


NDH, that sounds a lot like my antenatal classes; they are fun and I'm glad you enjoyed the first one! How long does the course run for? 
Oh, and YAY for ordering the fabric!!! Can't wait to see the finished product! :D


ny, do make sure you get pics of Ella & Kian in their costumes! We don't really celebrate halloween here either, the shops try to push it but it's just not a big thing here. I guess it doesn't help it's spring though too! lol!


sherylb; yay for being full term!!!!! Any time now... lets hope you won't be waiting forever like me though! lol!


Dew; I'm so sorry the prog treats you so badly... :hugs: and sending your baby dust that it'll be a BFP and you need not worry about having all this again!!!!!!


Sarah, my fingers are still crossed the spa does well for you and you can do the IVF!! :D I saw that pumpkin picture doing the rounds on facebook the other day and had a good laugh! Ohhhh, hopefully it won't be far away! lol


Preethi, I agree we need new pictures of Gemma! We haven't seen her in ages and I'm sure she's grown more, even if she's still a little girl!!! You're doing so well, I remember you getting worked up and freaking yourself out at the slightest worry when you first got your BFP, and now you're cruising through as a new mum and doing so well!!!! :hugs:



AFM, I'm officially 42 weeks pregnant right now... Not sure if I should be celebrating it like I've celebrated every week up to 40, or not! lol! Still nothing to speak of though. Had a CTG monitoring yesterday and all is well. I'm having another scan today to check the placenta and fluids and stuff. And I have another appointment for another CTG monitoring on sunday. *twiddles thumbs & prods belly*

c'mon baby, you won't be an october bub at this rate!!!!!!!!


----------



## NDH

:rofl: I laughed so hard when I saw what autocorrect did to ella's name! I wonder how on earth that happened. I always try to be so careful and catch loads of mistakes due to typing too fast, but I swear autocorrect has a mind of it's own :rofl: I needed a good laugh lol.

Ny, it was going to be Paisley inside originally (hadn't decided on an outer fabric but it would have been much more basic - probably a neutral colour), but then when I went to put the original fabrics I'd chosen in my cart I came upon the fabric I ended up getting in the new arrivals, and it's an Amy Butler print and her colour schemes are always gorgeous. I didn't intend to get pink, but it just went so nicely. Will probably make my nursing cover from that.

Amy, every time I see you've posted I'm hoping it'll be word that you're off to hospital. One of these days it will happen... 

Sheryl, happy full term! And happy one week til your stitch comes out Huggles!


----------



## NDH

Oh, and the classes run for 6 weeks Amy - so I'll be 37 weeks exactly when they finish. The lady who is 34 weeks will be cutting it close - I wonder if she'll get through all 6?


----------



## nypage1981

ndh yea, sometimes autocorrect is a riot. im scared i will send something inappropriate though!


----------



## NDH

Oh the things I've caught! Nothing inappropriate thankfully, but stuff that makes you want to ask autocorrect what WAS it thinking? I swear whoever programmed it did it on purpose lol. It's useful but also totally infuriating :haha:


----------



## Dew

Back from Apple store (in Mall of America). My iPad was showing 3 vertical lines for last 3 months. I was getting worried it may soon go off the warranty period, luckily not, so today I finally went in and they exchanged it for a new one. 

NDH: Yay! finally you could order the fabric. It all sounds great. Hope it gets delivered very soon. Do you have template or plan for cutting different panels/parts? Good luck! 

NY: You should be very proud of yourself for preparing Ella's costume especially when she is happy with it, you shouldn't have any reason to doubt your creative skills. Kian as pumpkin sounds too cute :)

Tomorrow I am baking the chocolate cake. I hope it is not too early for a Sunday lunch...??? I got 2 types of Ghirardelli chocolate for frosting and ganache and a lindt chocolate bar for making curls for top of the cake. Sounds yummy to me too :)


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 42 weeks Amy! :hugs:

Dew.. do you enjoy the iPad? I think hubby would LOVE a tablet of some form! 

OMG... and more talk of yummy chocolate cake.. i'm so going to have to get myself some!! :dance:

Natalie... that lady is cutting it close!!! Hope you get to enjoy all the classes too! xx


----------



## NDH

Dew you're mean - I've cut chocolate out of my diet again (caffeine - seems I'm ok with it in moderation but builds up and causes problems so then I have to cut it out completely again for a few months and so on). That cake sounds divine!

There's no official "pattern" for my bag, but there are instructions and the pieces are all just different sized squares and rectangles - should be easy enough.

Mummy - thanks I hope so too! Baby is under orders not to arrive before boxing day lol. I suppose the 22nd or 23rd if it really wants to be born before Christmas... Lol. I'm mostly expecting it'll be a January baby though.


----------



## MummyCat

I hope baby plays ball for you! :hugs: goodness knows they have their own agenda! :)


----------



## NDH

They do indeed. Just ask Preethi and Nikki :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

And Amy! bless her!


----------



## NDH

Oh of course - forgot about it going the other way too for a second :dohh:


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> Happy 42 weeks Amy! :hugs:
> 
> Dew.. do you enjoy the iPad? I think hubby would LOVE a tablet of some form!

It's just a quicker and lighter way to browse, check emails and play games. I don't really use it much for intellectual work. And for speed and typing long messages I prefer laptop keyboard. All these new technologies are fancy but definitely not good for eyes, you can always zoom in and read big text but then you see so little on the screen. While DH is a big fan of it, I aint so much. He feels proud if his 5 year old nephew plays Angry Birds, I find it sad. My friends' 3-4 year olds use kids' apps to color, watch barney and stuff, I disapprove of it too. I guess I am old school.

I don't have internet phone yet. First, I am at home and have access to iPad and laptop. Secondly, I am again old school and believe that cell phone is supposed to be for making and receiving calls, and texting to DH when he is in conference and can't talk but can text.

Sorry for an essay :nope:

You may buy iPad2 with a wonderful webcam after the baby is born and give him as a gift for becoming second time father. In addition, you will be able to use it to video chat with your family after arrival of new baby.

I just downloaded iOS5 and iCloud on new iPad.

I am so curious to know the gender of yours and Flying's baby :)

I also wish I could share my cake with you guys, would have been my pleasure :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Whats icloud? I have ipad too and like using it now when the baby is in my lap or breast feeding and then the ipad is easy to use with the other hand....better than a computer by far. But harder to type fast...although either way nowadays im typing one handed and making many mistakes.


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> Dew you're mean - I've cut chocolate out of my diet again (caffeine - seems I'm ok with it in moderation but builds up and causes problems so then I have to cut it out completely again for a few months and so on). That cake sounds divine!
> 
> There's no official "pattern" for my bag, but there are instructions and the pieces are all just different sized squares and rectangles - should be easy enough.
> 
> Mummy - thanks I hope so too! Baby is under orders not to arrive before boxing day lol. I suppose the 22nd or 23rd if it really wants to be born before Christmas... Lol. I'm mostly expecting it'll be a January baby though.

If it is any consolation, I never eat my cakes. Since I started making them, I have realized how much sugar and butter goes into them. I feel sorry for my friends when they eat it :nope: I keep telling them, remove the frosting/fondant but they prefer to eat it with everthing on as it tastes better that way. 

NDH, I used to stich/sew about 10 years ago. I was really good at it and used to make dresses for myself but sadly without any practice over the years, I have forgotten it all so really intrigued to see your end result. :thumbup:

My sister was due on Jan 11 and really wanted a Jan baby so the baby's age is counted one year less but she delivered on Dec 30 and was glad to have baby out sooner than later. Of course it ruined their new year celebrations :)


----------



## NDH

Mmm baking has never put me off sweets - no matter how much butter or sugar goes in. But some day when my metabolism slows down I know I'll have to be a lot more careful.

I hope my fabric comes soon! I know people who have had their shipments arrive in a week, which is pretty impressive from US to Australia! But I really don't hold much hope for it being sooner than 2-3 weeks. And then I'll have to ge busy and sew sew sew! Will definitely post pictures of the end result.

And I know I'll be happy whenever my baby chooses to arrive (yes, even Christmas or new years). I just worry that I won't be able to afford to have everything ready in time for an early arrival is all. If DH stays busy with work though (or gets busy rather) and I'm able to continue to have a little money every week for baby things then I'll feel a lot better about the possibility of baby being born earlier in December.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Whats icloud? I have ipad too and like using it now when the baby is in my lap or breast feeding and then the ipad is easy to use with the other hand....better than a computer by far. But harder to type fast...although either way nowadays im typing one handed and making many mistakes.

Really don't know much about it but from what little I know, it is kinda of a tool to make changes on your music albums, pictures, documents, emails etc on one computer and automatically update it on all devices that have icloud installed on it. Also if you have music on iPod and want to access it remotely on iPad, you can do it without saving it on iPad. More I use it, more I will learn and let you know, unless you want to try it on your own and teach me some :)

DH got me iPad when I got pregnant last year in December, it was lighter and i didn;t have to put it on my lap so avoiding some of the radiations. If I ever go into labor, I willl be packing my iPad too so I can update you all on my progress, I can dream right?

DH also got me diamond earrings lDec of last year. He was really happy with my pregnancy!


----------



## NDH

Ah ya - my dad now has iCloud. He said basically it's an online storage for all your music and apps and stuff that you can use to access from any of your apple devices. So you don't need as much hard storage. As we replaced our mac with DHs PC though we only have my iPod touch so there's no point in getting it lol. Maybe some day when we are able to get our 27" iMac *drool*.


----------



## sherylb

My BIL/SIL started the "You've been Boo-ed" game in their neighborhood. They got a Boo of their own tonight with cute yummy pumpkin decorated mini cupcakes. I think I want to make some snickerdoodle cookies tomorrow and boo some of our neighbors.


----------



## flyingduster

they couldn't fit me in for a scan today, so I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow instead of sunday to check on baby. :) It's booting the HECK out of me at the moment though, so I don't think it's in any real hurry to get out! lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew I got a dog when I got pregnant last....then lost it but still had the dog to care for so helped a little. I think iclud can store pictures? I would use it for that cuz then you can never lose your pictures if they're in loud storage. I should look into it. 

Sheryl that's a fun idea. Yummy too. 

I love sweets and can't stay away from the Halloween candy already.....eeeek!


----------



## NDH

Ny - to my knowledge anything you can store on iPod/iPad/iMac can be stored on iCloud so I'm sure pictures would too.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> But some day when my metabolism slows down I know I'll have to be a lot more careful.

wait till you are in your 30's!!! I used to be able to eat anything and everything and was slim. now I have to work out just to maintain my weight, and to lose weight it seems I have to work out all day and eat nothing :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

Ive been an apple user for over 20 years now! starting when I was 16 doing my graphic design diploma. Its been amazing to see their growth to the masses as only creative people used to know mac. 

however I didnt get an ipad....as it doesnt run flash! so many websites use flash and websites Ive designed use it. It was a huge deal for me not to buy that as I have everything apple!! (3 computers, 1 laptop, iphone etc.) Even at the spa I insisted we have the large imac on reception and had to find a spa software for mac...theres only 1 in existance.

mummy when I was in england I picked up the samsung galaxy tab as the version over there is a phone and a tab! I never wanted a phone AND a tab so love the all in one. obviously it looks silly holding a tab up to your ear so you use a bluetooth ear thingy or headphones. I barely use my cell phone unless Im texting at home or in the car it goes through the car. Plus it runs flash!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah I haaaate that it won't run flash. So many times it's pissed me off. Lol. Then I just hop onto one of our computers. We also use apple laptops. Oh has iPhone, I was with sprint so have the EVO which I don't really like.....

Get to watch my daughter walk in a Halloween parade today so that should b fun! Now rain go away.


----------



## sarahincanada

oooh there was 3 police cars outside our house this morning, and I saw one cop walk out of my next door neighbours house. when I went to pop out to the bank I asked the one cop 'is everything ok' and he just nodded. theres 2 sons in their 40's and an older dad that live in the house, if it was something medical there would be an ambulance so Im like huh :shrug: 1 car has left but 2 are still there


----------



## nypage1981

Ewww, scary! I am nosy like that too....wish you coulda found more out! Lol. 

I have a parenting journal if anyone wants to check it out I have some pictures in there if you are interested! Never made a journal before but everyone else was doing it! Lol


----------



## Huggles

ooh, sounds exciting re the police!

I'm officially on leave!!! :wohoo:


----------



## sarahincanada

someone was taken off in a stretcher in a body bag :cry: think it might be the dad (he was older), Im not sure whether to go over and see if they are ok :shrug:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> someone was taken off in a stretcher in a body bag :cry: think it might be the dad (he was older), Im not sure whether to go over and see if they are ok :shrug:

That sounds very sad :(


----------



## sarahincanada

would you guys go over to check on them or wait till you see the outside? I dont want to intrude but wanted to check they are ok.

Im so excited I applied to 'adopt a family' in my town for christmas and just got the list. I chose a family with 3 children, you need to give 3 gifts per child plus $25 grocery card per kids, and they say its nice to buy the parents something too so the kids see they are included.

so I got a single mum with 3 kids...

Dantae, M, 5 yrs old, wants "Anything to do with Toy Story (would love the action figures or dolls from this movie), Cars or Spiderman, Disney cars comforter, Dantae has learning difficulties so any learning toys (help with reading, sounds etc)."

Lita, F, 2 yrs old, wants Dora double sheets, love anything Disney princesses, tinkerbell and Dora

Leland, M, 15 months, wants Single bed set Disney cars Boys will be sharing a bedroom soon so Mom would like their bedding to match, any little people, fisher price toys.

Mom would love a walmart gift card so she can get a winter coat and boots.

Seeing as Im not purchasing anything for my baby this year its going to be nice to help them :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Oh no, thats sad Sarah...I would wait a few days to make a visit maybe....

Huggles- yay for leave! How long? Lucky its so much before baby. I had to work up until! 

Ahhhh, Halloween parade for little kids was fun just got back. I love how all of Ella's little friends are always waving and "hi Ella's mom!"....its so c ute:) And the costumes are adorable.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I love that you've adopted a family! I wish I knew how....I get such a huge heart around the holidays and maybe it can be a bad thing. I get very sad for people, and actually cry for strangers..... We aren't rich, and we can't afford nice cars or houses or anything, but I still make a point to give because its a lot better than some. Breaks my heart into PIECES that some children have no xmas, have no santa, have no family traditions, big dinners...I can barely even stand thinking of it:( 

Thanks for adopting them, you are doing them such a huge thing!


----------



## sherylb

Sarah that's so sweet of you to take care of that family for Christmas. That's a lot of money on gifts at 3 per kid plus the mom and the giftcard for groceries.


----------



## NDH

Oh Sarah what an experience next door! I would pop over tomorrow to check on them if you don't see them outside to ask. 

And what a sweet thing to do for that family :). What a lovely program. And I can't imagine it's easy for the parents who sign up, but you'll really make their Christmas a good one :)


----------



## flyingduster

Oh wow Sarah, that's a bit freaky... I'd perhaps go and buy a basket of muffins or something and stop by, hand them over, and say something like 'I saw something was up, I hope everything is ok, but don't want to intrude so here ya go!' and leave them to it. I dunno, just something to say 'I'm here, and I care" without being nosey and annoying about it, ya know?

And how cool about the adopting a family! :D


Huggles; yay for being on leave now!!!! Now you have this coming week to get everything finished up before the stitch comes out and baby comes along!!! heh.


ny, I have your journal open, I'll go read it in a min but replying here first! :D


AFM, I'm 15 days over now.... and I had a lovely impressive bloody show this morning! :wohoo: so things _are_ moving along in there! The wee bit of brown-tinged mucus I had last week was only a fingerprint sized glob and it was a pale browny colour. This was a whole pile of bright red blood-streaked mucus that took a couple of wipes to clear it away there was so much. So YAY! lol. I was almost loosing faith that my body would do it all by itself, so this has reassured me for now that things will happen when they're supposed to, and lets just hope it won't be much longer before the contractions start... :D


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo Flying!! Hopefully in the next 24 hours he will be here!


----------



## Huggles

yay for things finally happening flying! :yipee:

sarah - that sounds horrible re the body bag! I would imagine though, that if there were those police cars hanging around so long and no ambulance that it might be suspicious circs. As for going over - depends how close you were to them. If you chat with them often, then i like flying's idea of popping around with some muffins or something. But if you never really spoke to them then i'd wait a few days.
Lovely idea adopting that family for xmas. But wow, it's gonna cost a lot of money with so many presents AND grocery vouchers! Good for you though doing that - will definitely make it a happy xmas for the family.

Ny - my leave is 5 months. It's generally 4 months here, but i've added on annual leave to the beginning and end to extend it to 5 months. I mainly stopped so 'early' cos the stitch is coming out next week and i'm fully expecting things to start happening then, so wanted 2 or 3 days at home first to get organised etc. And once the stitch is out i definitely don't want to be driving to work over an hour away each day.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes sheryl its a lot however I did chose that many...on the form you are asked how many families, kids and if you have a preference like single mum, single dad etc. So I chose 3 kids and no preferences, we make really good money and Ive always wanted to do this...I definitely want to do it when we have kids so they can know that not everyone are able to buy things like they can. Its nice to do it this year and think PERHAPS next year I will be doing it with a little baby in tow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

NY Im the same, even when I wasnt earning so much I would always try and help a bit. And Ive always felt the more you give away the more you get back and its worked so far. This is through the local childrens aid, my mums first question was 'how do you know they are legit families' so I explained to her its usually the social workers who suggest the families in need.

being in TTC mode I couldnt help but notice the single moms kids are 15 months and 2...perhaps some of her babydust will rub off on me somehow.

thanks for the ideas about next door, not sure what I will do yet...

flying ooooooh I still think he will be a october baby but running out of days, come on bubs!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarah - that sounds horrible re the body bag! I would imagine though, that if there were those police cars hanging around so long and no ambulance that it might be suspicious circs. As for going over - depends how close you were to them. If you chat with them often, then i like flying's idea of popping around with some muffins or something. But if you never really spoke to them then i'd wait a few days.

I know I was wondering the same thing, as there were 3 police cars which seems a bit much. but if he was dead when they found him I dont think they would send an ambulance but just the coronor (which is what happened eventually). perhaps it was a slow police day and they have to investigate anyone phoning up to say someone has passed away.

I keep thinking Im going to see the older man in the garden and then realize the son. We do chat to them quite often, the one son is so nice and has helped chris with some projects around the garden. its not him as we briefly saw him come home from work. Im sure its the dad, he must have been in this 60's or 70's.

yay for being on leave :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Yay Amy! Hopefully now that you've had your show things will get happening.

I'm off to a natural and holistic parenting expo today. I figure it's as good a place as any to meet other people who cloth bum and babywear and that kind of thing. Not irerested in all the sessions (some are too new agey for me) but some look quite interesting. And this is the first one they've done here, so as a future parent who will be doing a lot of things that fall under the "natural parenting" umbrella I should lend my support so more stuff like this happens in future.


----------



## flyingduster

ooo NDH, that sounds neat! I agree with a lot of the 'natural parenting' sorta things, but agree that some of it IS still a bit 'new age' for my liking too! It definitely sounds like an expo I'd enjoy though; do tell us what it was like! :D

I'm sitting here bored now. lol! It's only 11am!!! I have my midwife appointment for a CTG monitoring at 12:40, but nothing to do until then except housework. Ugh. I told mum I had a bloody show this morning though, and because it's saturday she's decided they'll come down this afternoon and stay the night (probably around the road at my brothers again; more space in his house for the five of them plus the dog!) just cos they don't really have any plans for the weekend otherwise, and she's all excited things might be happening! heh. They'll go home tomorrow anyway if nothing is happening.

I laughed at my midwife when I txted her to let her know too; she's supposed to be off call today cos she worked too long yesterday, so she'll do the CTG check today, and then she's requested a "4 hour labour, during the day, tomorrow". haha! I told her I'll do my best... ;)


----------



## nypage1981

Yay flying! i have a feeling its in a days time youyll have the baby.

sarah- wow that the mother is single w a 15 m old and a 2 yr old.....i couldnt imagine taking care of all those kids alone. not even fathomable. esp w no money. hope theyre ok.


----------



## NDH

I think you'd have liked the expo Amy. I didn't stay for all the sessions (there was one I would have liked to stay for, but it was after one on "Ocean Healing" which from looking at her booth was basically surf yoga for kids? And I didn't fancy waiting an hour) but Im glad I went. The Australian Breastfeeding Association had a booth, so I got a lot of literature from them and an invitation to come along to their monthly meetups even before buboes here for some networking. Also got contact info from a Doula and a homebirth midwife who had booths there (for next time lol). And then some of the local naturopaths and homeopaths etc had booths too, and the organic health food shops, that kind of thing. And a good turnout too. Babies and bumps everywhere, and lots of dads too. And there were more parents babywearing than using prams.


----------



## Huggles

glad you enjoyed the expo ndh :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: Very proud of you for adopting a needy family. Do you get to meet the family and give the presents in person? I think of financially adopting a child in another country to pay for his/her education. DH has a big heart and donates a lot.


----------



## flyingduster

The expo does sound great! I'm glad you enjoyed it and made some good contacts. :D


AFM, nothing more to report really. Went to see the midwife and sat hooked up to the CTG monitor for a good half hour-45 mins trying to get a decent trace on the heartbeat, but baby decided it was wriggle time the ENTIRE time and didn't once settle for more than about 30 seconds before it was off squirming again and making it's heartbeat faster! lol! But that's all good anyway; a wriggly active baby isn't a sign of any problems! LOL! It's if the heart-rate DROPS with a contraction or something that it shows a baby in distress, and the 'lows' on the reading were only at it's normal baseline, with it's highs being only cos it was being such a squirmer!

I've been wiping wee bits more blood-streaked mucus all day too, and just had another fair clump of it before (not as much as first thing this morning, but still far more than I've had otherwise) so things are happening in there still. I'm a little crampy at times but that hasn't meant anything much before so still just waiting really. I'm happy to wait though, cos that mucus plug means at least things are softening up and probably dilating too, so it won't be toooooo long now... hopefully!!!

If nothing has happened by monday morning then I'll be having a scan and another CTG monitoring and we'll go from there. 

It's now nearly 7pm saturday, so fingers crossed things start happening overnight or something! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Yay I predict tonight or tomorrow am! Come on baby!


----------



## MummyCat

good luck Amy :dance:

Sarah... that's scary stuff about the neighbour! And what a wonderful thing you're doing for that family! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well... I spent most of yesterday contracting... went to bed and woke up this morning on my due date with NOTHING! It's all died down... so Amy I reckon I'll join you in the overdue club (though... not as overdue as you! You amaze me with your patience!!!!)

Xfactor chat: 


Spoiler
I've seen the first two categories perform! (got really tired and went to bed... but the rest I'll see today! So I know how the boys and the groups did! I really don't think that LA Reid has a strong category.. none of the boys 'do' it for me! I'm not sure if LA sent the right person home either... I think he sent home the better singer (though possibly not as popular). 

Paula has an amazing 3 groups left.. i enjoyed all their performances and really really thought Stereo Hogzz have something quite interesting and different about them! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Mummy, i will post pics soon , once i find my camera wire lol, but definetely will do xx
yaay for the cramps etc, hope it keeps up !!! xx

Flying, yay for bloody show... :headspin: ill give you one or two days at the best xxx i know baby is coming in the next two days !!! xx

Sarah, sorry about your neighbours xxthats very sad to hear, but on a positive note, thats an amazing thing youre doing !!! well done, its really good to help as much as you can, my mum has done the same and adopted a child, basically she pays for his schooling etc, and the organization sends updates and pictures and she can meet him if she wants to when she goes back on holiday x good on you ! 

Hope all of you are doing well, afm, nothing much to report, same old, same old. ! just about to go to a kids birthday party , one of the mums in our buildings throwing one for her one year old baby.. its the end of the weekend, and im looking forward to hopefully booking our holiday tickets for australia next month, and have something to look forward to !


:hugs: to all of you, sorry if ive missed any other posts?


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Preethi... have a good time at the party! :dance:

More Factor chat (now that I've watched the rest of the show!!)


Spoiler
So I was pleased to see Nicole send home Dexter... but I don't think she knows what she's doing with her contestants. I'd be surprised if one of hers wins because I'm not sure she'll give them the right songs to showcase their talent! :shrug: hopefully she proves me wrong... because I like her contestants! :D 
Simon really has got a strong group! He sent the right 2 home in my opinion and I think Drew's voice is awesome! Rachael can do so much more than what he gave her to do... so hopefully he does!

I think it'll be a group or a girl winner!


----------



## NDH

Enjoy the birthday party Preethi :)

Quick update - DH worked 10 hours today, and weekends are double time! He could have worked tomorrow too, but said no on Friday as we go to church, but changes his mind this morning when he realised it's double time, but they'd already asked someone else. He now knows though not to turn down ANY weekend work - we can always go to church on Saturday/Sunday evening lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: Very proud of you for adopting a needy family. Do you get to meet the family and give the presents in person? I think of financially adopting a child in another country to pay for his/her education. DH has a big heart and donates a lot.

no its all anonymous. that would be great to pay for someones education, have you ever looked into it?

so our 2ww is almost over, for me this cycle is completely different though and I havent even thought about it and actually looking forward to CD1. Im hoping this is your month, come on bfp!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Mummy! so glad you have watched it so we can talk. I dont think anyone else watches it and I think Dew watched it so wont put this in spoiler:

I was so upset the crooner guy got sent home and thought LA gave him a terrible song! he should have sang something michael buble. I would have prefered he sent home the guy who is a recovering drug addict....I really liked his audition but I think on the stage his voice was the weakest. I do like the guy marcus thats a but usher-like, and the kid is kinda good but a lot of people dont like rap so he wont go that far.

Thank god nicole sent home dexter! I really like that guy josh she has and quite liked his performance. that woman I dont like that much, I find her too waily and I much prefered the other similar woman they sent home at the judges house. I LOVE Leroy too and hope he goes far...I think he will.

the groups paula did a great job, but I would have preferred the brewer boys to stay over intensity...although the one girl has a great voice in intensity. I just dont love those massive glee type groups I guess. stero hogz are pretty good and the girl group all look like models!!

simons team....was soooooo happy he sent home who he did! I was worried he would keep that tiah over rachel. melanie is just amazing and will have a great career. drew has a lovely voice too and is so cute.

I would say my favourites are leroy, rachel, melanie, drew, josh, marcus :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes Im so jealous you are going to australia....remind me when and for how long! and Ive been patient but...I WANNA SEE MORE PICS OF GEMMA!!!!!!!

NDH thats amazing, great news. and yeah never turn down double pay!! I hope thats regular and slowly you will be getting back on your feet.

flying my predictions have been terrible but Im going to predict tomorrow, come on bubs!! I always picture a boy so I will be shocked if a girl comes out!!

Have to run, the spa sponsored a Haunted House so we are going to take some brochures with 10% off coupons down there so they can give out. Our sponsorship money goes to the hospital so thats good. Then we are going for breakfast at a diner, yummy. Hubbies whole family coming over tonight so lots to do.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> so our 2ww is almost over, for me this cycle is completely different though and I havent even thought about it and actually looking forward to CD1. Im hoping this is your month, come on bfp!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Once again I feel it is negative as my B weren't hurting that much this morning :( Anyways, guests come over tomorrow, we spend the entire day with them and today i shop, cook and clean. Monday I call clinic to prepone my beta to Nov 1 (Tuesday) because they did it on 14dpiui last cycle too, wouldn't want to keep taking progesterone unnecessarily and delay AF.


----------



## Dew

Wishing you all a happy Halloween weekend! Flying and Mummy keeping FXed for you two! Hope Sheryl is doing fine too!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Dew! 

Sarah... I like the same lot as you! :thumbup: I do think there are quite a few in with a chance of winning and believe a lot will have to do with how clever the judges are in picking the right songs... Like the crooner... give him one of Michael Buble's songs and he'd have blown the audience away! :shrug: 

NDH... fab news about the 10 hours work and hope that hubby can get some more weekend work then! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I am doing well. I think DH and I are going to stay home and watch Paul and Bad Teacher from Redbox. No signs of baby coming any time soon so we are going to take advantage of the quiet time.


----------



## Huggles

Great news about double pay ndh!

happy due date mummy!

umm, oh dear, i forgot everything else :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy Due date mummy !!!

Sarah. i will add pics on facebook, !!x x

I have finally created a facebook profile, ( Gemma Louise ) as i wanted to be anonymous because of my scary experiences with facebook, can i please have all your facebook names to add as friends? all those of you that are friends on facebook xxx


----------



## sherylb

You have had bad experiences with FB? Like what??


----------



## MummyCat

Preethi... I'm Catherine Pound... picture is of me and hubby!


----------



## MummyCat

We have some news... and by we... I don't mean me....

Huggles has gone into labour!! .... here's a recent update from her journal that she's happy to be passed on to other threads she's on...



> Turns out i'm not having pizza afterall, having a baby instead! Surprise!
> 
> was showering before packing to go to my mom, when i lost my mucous plug. Got out the shower and realised my waters were leaking. Lost more plug and waters went more. Came straight to hospital as stitch had to come out. They agreed it had started. Dr came, took stitch out. And now we wait.
> Contractions are coming hard and fast, every 2 min approximately. When he took the stitch out i went to 3cm dilated. He told the mw cervix is paper thin so i'm assuming that means i'm fully effaced. Baby was only t level 2 tho, so not fully engaged yet, but i think he engaging fast.

:dust: for a happy and healthy bouncy baby boy!!!


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> We have some news... and by we... I don't mean me....
> 
> Huggles has gone into labour!! .... here's a recent update from her journal that she's happy to be passed on to other threads she's on...
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out i'm not having pizza afterall, having a baby instead! Surprise!
> 
> was showering before packing to go to my mom, when i lost my mucous plug. Got out the shower and realised my waters were leaking. Lost more plug and waters went more. Came straight to hospital as stitch had to come out. They agreed it had started. Dr came, took stitch out. And now we wait.
> Contractions are coming hard and fast, every 2 min approximately. When he took the stitch out i went to 3cm dilated. He told the mw cervix is paper thin so i'm assuming that means i'm fully effaced. Baby was only t level 2 tho, so not fully engaged yet, but i think he engaging fast.
> 
> :dust: for a happy and healthy bouncy baby boy!!!Click to expand...

OMG! Another surprise! Huggles ALL THE BEST dear!! Will be praying everything goes well from here on....:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> We have some news... and by we... I don't mean me....
> 
> Huggles has gone into labour!! .... here's a recent update from her journal that she's happy to be passed on to other threads she's on...
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out i'm not having pizza afterall, having a baby instead! Surprise!
> 
> was showering before packing to go to my mom, when i lost my mucous plug. Got out the shower and realised my waters were leaking. Lost more plug and waters went more. Came straight to hospital as stitch had to come out. They agreed it had started. Dr came, took stitch out. And now we wait.
> Contractions are coming hard and fast, every 2 min approximately. When he took the stitch out i went to 3cm dilated. He told the mw cervix is paper thin so i'm assuming that means i'm fully effaced. Baby was only t level 2 tho, so not fully engaged yet, but i think he engaging fast.
> 
> :dust: for a happy and healthy bouncy baby boy!!!Click to expand...

omg omg!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
huggles sending you pain free vibes for a successful delivery :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sherylb

LOL, she makes me want to go take a shower and hope for the same.


----------



## NDH

Oh wow, another queue jumping baby! How exciting! So glad for Huggles that she made it to 36 weeks first. I guess he heard mummy was on mat leave now and figured that meant he could come early!


----------



## NDH

Oh and I'm Natalie Holden on facebook - there's a few of us lol - but I'm friends with mummy (Catherine). Everyone else is welcome to friend me too. Still not on too often these days but I check from my phone every other day or so. Trying not to get re-addicted. Oh I think I changed it so you can find me by my maiden name too, which is Erga - a lot easier to find lol. So try Natalie (Erga) Holden and I should be the only one to come up.


----------



## flyingduster

omg! Huggles!!!!!!!! Woooohooo! How exciting! Ohhhh, and now I'm all teary! I'm soooo happy she's made it so far and so everything should be really good, but I'm sooooo ready for MY damn baby too! lol. Stupid hormones!


NDH, I've added you on FB now too. And yay for hubby getting more work and more money!!! :D


Preethi; It is so nice to see you on facebook too! I love the pics of Gemma there! :D


Happy due date mummy! Hopefully you go soon! lol.


Both Dew & Sarah; wishing you both good luck on getting BFPs!!!


And yup, obviously there's nothing more to report from me so far. *sigh* I've had loads and loads of mucus coming out, especially overnight when the toilet-breaks are spread over a few hours; there's piles of the stuff to clean up! Ew!! lol. It's all good though, I know things are happening in there then...! I had a 2-hour bath last night, just relaxing by candle-light. I only got out cos it was after midnight and I thought I better! lol. I could have stayed there forever; I'd been un-comfy all day and was loving being somewhat buoyant! lol. But apart from a few BH contractions at times, nothing has happened to progress any further and my mood is starting to drop again. *sigh*

If nothing has happened by tomorrow I'm getting another scan and doing another CTG monitoring thing, and then we're likely to go to daily CTG monitoring.

Come on baby! I really really don't want to be tempted by being induced!


----------



## Dew

I have had a busy day along with an annoying headache. I have started spotting (colored discharge) as well. 11dpiui and another failed cycle.


----------



## flyingduster

:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

I just started a journal in the parenting journals bit. I know it's not a parenting journal yet, but c'mon, it can't be tooooooooo much longer!!! lol! Not much point putting it in the pregnancy area... lol!

Link in my sig


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Dew.

Amy, you're making it far too comfortable for bub that he just doesn't want to leave (I still think :blue: for you). Hopefully soon you can start parenting in your parenting journal...


----------



## sherylb

Huggles said:


> logan alexander was born at 01:55am on sunday, 30 oct, weighing 3.04kg.
> Had a 7 hour labour, and drug free natural hypnobirth :D
> 
> will write more later. It's about 4am and i'm knackered.

Woo hoo Huggles!! 6.7 lb converted


----------



## nypage1981

Wow I told hughles any time now! I can't believe another early baby. It amazes me! 

Flying, you were due a week before me and by the time you have baby mine will be 5 weeks old! So crazy...Glad you started a parenting journal theyre a fun addiction!

Dew sorry for spotting...now what? IuI again?

Preethi what happened on Facebook?

Now since I've started this response a while ago but had to do baby duties, I forget what else happened!


----------



## Huggles

lol, yip ny, seems you were right!


----------



## nypage1981

So is he here?


----------



## nypage1981

Duh I missed that. 

Congrats!


----------



## flyingduster

sheesh Huggles! I'm so proud of you and YAY for the wonderful Logan doing well; you must be thrilled!!! I imagine it's a bit surreal, but YAY!!!


And like I said in your journal; Now I want you to send me those labour vibes!!!!!! *sigh*


----------



## NDH

Congrats Huggles on the birth of Logan! Can't wait for pictures :) 

Amy, I really hope your turn is next. No more queue jumping!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Huggles,, !!!!! congratulations !!!!! what a surprise.. !! xxx :hugs: hope you are recovering ok.. xxx

Nikki, i had stalker issues on fb, thats why ive made an account on gemmas name.. are you on fb ? ive added almost everyone except you.. dont know your name on fb

Amy, come on........................ !! its between you and mummy... who is gonna pop first |??


Sarah, im plannin to go on the first week of february for three weeks ! xx

Dew :hugs: sorry for the spotting... xx what do you plan to do next? do you think there is any chance this might be IMB ?


----------



## MummyCat

HUGE congrats Huggles!!! :yipee: for the safe arrival of Logan!!! :dance: 

Amy... gosh I hope you go soon.... Natalie.. as I'm now overdue, can i be allowed to queue jump please???? :rofl: 

Not that I think it's going to be an issue... seriously Amy... your baby can't hang on much longer!!! I'm certain mine is being polite and waiting for you! :haha:


----------



## NDH

Haha Mummy - you'll have to take that up with Amy. :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi it's Nicole page. Sorry you had fb issues. Horrible! I invested in a big time security system a year ago out of paranoia. And my dog is trained guard dog. So people should not dare stalk me. I have another safety tactic in place but don't wish to detail it. Cant wait to see pics of Gemma! 

Hughles I can stalk your parenting journal now if you make oe!


----------



## Dew

Huggles: HUGE congratulations!! Extremely happy for you :happydance: :happydance: Welcome Logan Alexander! :kiss:


----------



## Dew

I am up early today so I can take prometrium early and get done with dizziness before my guests arrive. On DH's request, I tested on $tree test with FMU and it is negative. I also felt some pinkish on TP this morning.

Honestly speaking I have no idea about next step - Third IUI, IVF at Mayo, $24000 IVF warranty program at current clinic or a break?????

Right now, I am gearing up to spend a lovely day with my friends and very happy with huggles news :hugs:

Flying, Mummy, Sheryl...??? Who is next? Good luck to all! :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

I want this baby out but the 2 overdue ladies are definitely due to have theirs before me. 

I need to take some pictures of our falling apart front porch rail to show you ladies. The stupid company that built all the houses on our street used crappy materials and every house is slowly replacing the rails because they are falling apart and growing mold. We want to tear ours out and replace it with bench seating that will run the length of the porch (about 8') but DH needs an expensive planer to build a really nice one rather than a plain jane one with a straight back. So we are asking our families for home depot gift cards for Christmas. The one he wants is $400 so if all our families give us gift cards hopefully we will only be left with a small amount of that to pay ourselves and then about $100 for materials. It's so nervewracking that the stupid company screwed up such big projects in our house that are so expensive to fix that would have been cheap to do right the first time. In addition to the fence there is trim outside our bedroom slowly rotting because they used untreated wood and our back door was installed backwards without cover so rain is causing the inside of our kitchen trim to rot. Eventually we would like to tear that area out and install french doors. Hopefully it's just the trim and not the actual inside of the wall rotting. :( Our house was built in 2003.


----------



## sherylb

I know Sarah hasn't been on here but it's time for a name change for the thread again.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I have had a busy day along with an annoying headache. I have started spotting (colored discharge) as well. 11dpiui and another failed cycle.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hate this :cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

HUGGLES CONGRATS!!!! and I love the name. cant wait to see photos!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

It wont let me change the name of the thread....never had any problem before but when I go to double click the name and the box comes up to change I click on it and it opens this thread :growlmad: will try again later

preethi have you been to australia before? LOVE the photos of FB, I dont tend to comment much on baby photos otherwise all my family will get suspicious that I suddenly know all these people with babies :haha: as all my friends apart from my best friend had babies a while ago.

flying :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> I am up early today so I can take prometrium early and get done with dizziness before my guests arrive. On DH's request, I tested on $tree test with FMU and it is negative. I also felt some pinkish on TP this morning.
> 
> Honestly speaking I have no idea about next step - Third IUI, IVF at Mayo, $24000 IVF warranty program at current clinic or a break?????
> 
> Right now, I am gearing up to spend a lovely day with my friends and very happy with huggles news :hugs:
> 
> Flying, Mummy, Sheryl...??? Who is next? Good luck to all! :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
if it was me I would forget the IUIs, I just feel that the chances if 2 fail are slim....I know theres people who get pregnant on their 3rd, 4th, 5th but most it works the 1st or 2nd time as its fixed whatever issue. Id love you to just do IVF...would you have enough money for 1 round at the clinic near you?? I suppose I just want us to do whatever the best chance possible is, as Im fed up. then if it doesnt work you could have a break over the chriatmas holidays and do the larger program at the other clinic next year. I just think theres a good chance it could work. thats just my 2 cents but you knew that already 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl can you go to one of your threads and see if you can change the name....I dont know if you've done it before but you just double click on the text of the thread in the folder and it should become an editable box. then you click on the text and change it, but when I click on the text it opens the thread for me. or anyone else who has a journal can try it, its just weird and wondering if its my computer or a bug


----------



## Huggles

sarah, only way i've ever known of changing name of thread is to go to first post, click edit, then go advanced, and then change it there :shrug:

ok, here are 2 pics.
 



Attached Files:







30102011123.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









30102011122.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sherylb

I can still change thread names the old way.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Huggles, he is absolutely gorgeous !!!!!! :cloud9: i bet you are over the moon, and so you should be, you so totally deserve this happiness :hugs: hope you are recovering nicely and are not too sure.. xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, no ive never been to oz before, and i love the pics youve taken, you definetely have a skill for photography, as the pictures you have taken are excellent and very detailed.. !!

dont worry about commenting on the pictures xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarah, only way i've ever known of changing name of thread is to go to first post, click edit, then go advanced, and then change it there :shrug:
> 
> ok, here are 2 pics.

perfect it worked that way!

he is gorgeous!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

:)


----------



## sarahincanada

omg from amys facebook

caleb ross mccauley to the world! 9lb 10, water birth with not an ounce of drugs. We're both doing well.


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi did you just post it and then put a smiley face???

I LOVE the photos of gemma, she looks like she is getting strong and healthy. what a cutie :kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

Finally! Welcome Caleb and Logan! My prediction was right, right Amy had a boy!


----------



## NDH

Yay! Haven't caught up but just read this page! So happy Amy's son is finally here (yay I was right!) And Huggles, Logan is such a cutie!

Can't wait to see pics of Caleb now too!

Ok Mummy, now your baby can come any time lol. Wow I could be the only preggonleft very soon.


----------



## Dew

OMG!! Had a busy day and just logged in to find that Flying also had her baby BOY (I was so wrong!!) but I am so very happy for Flying...I read about water birthing several, may be 10 years ago, I read that it reduces pain of delivery. Flying you showed patience and it paid off :hugs: BIG congratulations to you!! :happydance:

Ladies throw us more and more babydust please...I know it is not good manners to beg but I also know you all care for me and Sarah so we can ask for your help :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Huggles: your son is very charming :kiss: thanks so much for sharing pictures with us :hugs: oh I am so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Dew

Preethi: could you post a few pictures of Gemma on the thread for me please :blush:


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Wow I could be the only preggonleft very soon.

NO I WILL BE JOINING YOU VERY SOON!!!!!!!!!!

(thats my attempt at pma :haha: :blush:)


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Wow I could be the only preggonleft very soon.
> 
> NO I WILL BE JOINING YOU VERY SOON!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (thats my attempt at pma :haha: :blush:)Click to expand...

I love it!!


----------



## NDH

I certainly hope so :)

Throwing all the babydust I can muster at the two of you :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dew

Sharing picture of my latest chocolate cake :) 

https://i39.tinypic.com/msi82.jpg


----------



## NDH

*drool* :munch::munch:


----------



## nypage1981

Yum mm. Looks so lucious and delish! Yu should open a bakery. 

Throwing fairy dust!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, i was the first one to know about caleb, and yes i did post a message of congrats to amy on bnb, but quickly took it off when i realised that i was posting after huggles's baby and that amy had not even announced it here yet, did not want to steal her limelight as some people like to announce it themselves.. i was so worried and then quickly edited it with a smiley face.. lol !!! i always thought she was going to have a boy, and i was right too !!!

thanks for the kind words about gemma.. 

dew, i will post a pic for you... and wow that choclate cake makes me want to eat it right out of the screen !!! lol,.. sending a bucket load of :fairydust: to you xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

lol at the attempt to post fairy dust and the icon never came haha


----------



## NDH

The icon is just "dust" between the colons :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Dew, ive attached a few pics of Gemma here for you xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00212-20111007-0835.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG00226-20111011-1504.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG00231-20111013-0915.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









IMG00237-20111019-1003.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dew

Awww! Gemma is very pretty :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: Thanks so much Preethi for posting the pictures for me :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

I loge her cheeks preethi. Just wanna squeeze em! 

I will keep posting pics in my diary now. It's easier to do just one thread as I've gotnsome friends in another one too so don't wanna have to do multiple places. Although now I think we are all pretty much fb friends so diary is getting pointless too. Soon bnb will be pointless wi fb! Lol


----------



## nypage1981

I mean LOVE her cheeks. Darn iPad!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Sarah, i was the first one to know about caleb, and yes i did post a message of congrats to amy on bnb, but quickly took it off when i realised that i was posting after huggles's baby and that amy had not even announced it here yet, did not want to steal her limelight as some people like to announce it themselves.. i was so worried and then quickly edited it with a smiley face.. lol !!! i always thought she was going to have a boy, and i was right too !!!
> 
> thanks for the kind words about gemma..
> 
> dew, i will post a pic for you... and wow that choclate cake makes me want to eat it right out of the screen !!! lol,.. sending a bucket load of :fairydust: to you xx

haha I thought thats what happened as it was just before I posted and I saw you had posted on FB about that time!!! flying had mentioned she didnt mind us posting it on here and that she would update facebook. When huggles gave birth I did think to myself wow I wonder if flying with today as well, although technically I think it was next day in NZ!

awww loving all the baby pics :cloud9: Im finally in my last week just waiting for AF, first time ever I cant wait till she comes!


----------



## sherylb

Yay for it being November (soon)! And now I get the only November baby too! :-D


----------



## Dew

I am thinking of going for acupuncture. Our insurance covers 90% of in-network acupuncture cost. But I would like to know more about it. Has anyone of you (Sarah?) done it, if yes, how is it performed like where all in the body do they insert needles. I hope not in the private parts???? Thanks!


----------



## Dew

Good luck to you, Mummy and Sheryl!!


----------



## sherylb

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yeah Ny, i only come on Bnb for this thread.. i cant seem to leave this one... i will be here all the way until sarah and dew have their BFP's and their babies !!! xx

Sarah, i cant wait for you to have your november IVF Fx'D.. Is it definetely happening this month ? i hope it is, and hopefully we will get some positive results out of it !

Dew, are you going to try IVF now and give up on IUI? isnt IUI expensive as well and do you feel as though you are losing the IVF money by spending it on IUI? whats your decision on IVF? i think you should really go for IVF as theres a much better chance with them pairing one egg and sperm , wouldnt you think so ? xxx


----------



## Dew

babyhopes2323 said:


> i will be here all the way until sarah and dew have their BFP's and their babies !!! xx

That is very sweet of you to say Preethi. :hugs: 



babyhopes2323 said:


> Dew, are you going to try IVF now and give up on IUI? isnt IUI expensive as well and do you feel as though you are losing the IVF money by spending it on IUI? whats your decision on IVF? i think you should really go for IVF as theres a much better chance with them pairing one egg and sperm , wouldnt you think so ? xxx

Thanks for showing interest, Preethi. Right now, only thing I know is that we are most probably not doing another IUI. Now it is either IVF at Mayo or Warranty prog IVF at current clinic. We should be making a decision in another 2-3 days.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: When are you expecting AF? I stopped taking progesterone today and my beta is tomorrow. I know I am not pregnant. AF should be here in next 2-3 days.

Are they going to do trial transfer on you?


----------



## sherylb

*Sigh* I thought my doctor's appointment was Thursday and it's tomorrow. I would have missed it had the receptionist not called to confirm. 

DH got his new work schedule that starts tomorrow. He will only be working 7-3 (lunch is a paid break) so I will lose another large chunk of my alone time at home. He was working 7:30-4:30 with an hour break. At least when Kristin is here he will be able to spend another 1.5 hours a day with us.


----------



## Dew

Oh God! the kids in their costumes coming for trick or treat are SOOOooo cute!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: When are you expecting AF? I stopped taking progesterone today and my beta is tomorrow. I know I am not pregnant. AF should be here in next 2-3 days.
> 
> Are they going to do trial transfer on you?

hi hunny bun :hugs:
I am expecting AF this week, hard to say when as I didnt track my ovulation and my cycles change length depending on when I ovulate. I am CD27 today so I think weds-friday she will be here.
and no, I wasnt even told about a mock transfer....not sure why some places do that as isnt it basically the same as an iui?
good luck with your decision :kiss:

preethi yes I have the money for IVF in november so I call in CD1 and go see them CD3 for an ultrasound and bloods, and hopefully start if they say everything is ok :happydance:
love the photo of you and hubby on FB, you look gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew let us know in 2-3 days what you decide. Im anxious to know the plan you will be following. Did you get lots of trick or treaters? We got a lot, but a lot of older kids...hmmmm. Not as cute!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm home!!! will get pics up asap, I'm just one handed right now cos Caleb is insisting on continuous feeding to get my supply up and I can't reach my camera cord this moment!!

but yup, all is well!!!! The birth was AMAZING. hands down the most empowering experience of my life, and yeah, i actually loved it!!! The labour process was hard work, but the birth was purely amazing!!!

I was having a bath on sunday night to relax, and went into labour around 8pm (it wasn't until the third contraction that I realised I'd had a few and should track them!) they progressed well and we went in to hospital about 3:30am. Got into the big bath at the hospital just after 4am, and didn't want to get out cos it was the only place I'd been remotely comfy! so at 5am on halloween, Caleb was born in the water!

He's perfect and none the worse for his long stay inside me! 17 days overdue, but perfectly 'cooked'. He was alert and feeding well from the start, and has been great. He had his hand up when he was born so he tore me a bit coming out (I actually did feel it happen, but honestly the hormones were so amazing that it didn't feel like a tear at all, it just felt like stretching!) and I needed stitched up afterwards, but I'll leave that ordeal for my birth story when I get that typed up sometime!


Very happy, and very proud! I'll get around to catching up properly later, but only been home an hour or so and typing one-handed while feeding Caleb so will get back with pics soon and get on here again later to catch up and type up a proper birth story for my journal!!! :)


----------



## Huggles

huge congrats flying!!! :wohoo:

Dew, that cake looks amazing!
Babyhopes - gemma's gorgeous!

We're going home later today, so in about 6 hours. Maybe tomorrow i'll have a chance to catch up properly again. Absolutely loving having my son here :cloud9:


----------



## flyingduster

Within minutes of giving birth (I was on my stomach/all fours to birth him, so rolled over and he was put on my tummy, which is when my little sister came in with the camera)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3405.jpg

9 minutes old, daddy adrian, aunty rosie (my little sister) and granny (my mum)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3407.jpg

24 mins old, having cuddles now I'm out of the bath
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3418.jpg

26 mins old and latched on feeding already
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3423.jpg

over an hour old after he'd had a good feed and I was having a shower and stuff
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3452.jpg


about 8 hours old being held by dad
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3482.jpg


and these were taken this morning by me in the hospital while holding/feeding him :)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3485.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3490.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3493.jpg


----------



## sherylb

Going to try my darndest to either have this baby today or take a really long nap to make up for staying up all night with contractions every 10 minutes. Waiting for my doctor appointment in 4 hours (if i can) to get checked before I consider going to the hospital with false labor again.


----------



## NDH

Thanks for the update Amy - sounds amazing! And I'm loving the pics of Caleb :cloud9:

FXd Sheryl - and you too Mummy! 2 babies in two days so far, can we have two more in another 2 days?


----------



## nypage1981

He's beautiful amy! 

Sheryl - good luck!

Sarah ad Dew- hope you are doing ok, this must be kinda hard for you guys....I hope your turn is soon and we will be here waiting and watching! 

All the babies are coming! so crazy!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Lovely pics flying, im following you on FB. hope you recover well, you sound all pumped up already !! bet youre loving every minute of it.

Sarah yay for having the money for IVF !!! im so excited and cant wait , and hope they give you the OK ! after checking you and getting your bloods !! it should be worth it,.., FX'D 

Dew, im so glad you decided on IVF be it mayo clinic or the funded IVF, its a good decision,.. will be waiting to hear some good news on your decision to go with either one, and hopefully they will bring out some fruitful results for you and for sarah xxx :pray:


----------



## babyhopes2323

[-o&lt; (i meant this)

i really need to get a hold of these smileys !!


----------



## sarahincanada

omg flying I have tears in my eyes looking at your photos...they are so beautiful and you and caleb look so peaceful and happy. looking forward to reading your birthing story
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

huggles same for you, so happy and proud of you that you are taking your baby boy home with you. you deserved this happiness so much and hope you have been able to keep jarrod in your thoughts without too much sadness. 

NY this is not hard for me in the slightest, and nice of you to think of us :kiss: I feel so happy for everyone and my journey really doesnt dampen that at all. the only time Ive felt a little jealousy was when I phoned my best friend who is the same age to say HB and she told me she was expecting her 2nd and it had happened quickly....it stang a little as that was the weekend my period was late so I thought we might have finally done it but my beta was negative. nothing to do with her as she has had a hard journey too (had a MC then took a year to get pregnant again) but just more feelings of jealousy it wasnt me. thats the only time Ive had a reaction to someone else, but I know others have a really hard time with it.

sheryl wow it could be your turn....and mummy too :happydance: good luck to you both!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

forgot to mention I have a little bit of colour when I wipe today....perhaps AF will come earlier :happydance: I cant wait to get going, I got a couple of extra cheques yesterday so as long as the spa is ok this week we are good to go. its not looking too busy yet but we have some amazing specials for november so hope it books up.

I know I have to pay the $6000 on CD3 and a $350 admin fee (thats just a one time cost). Im hoping I can pay the $1200 ICSI right before egg collection and then the meds as we go, so probably $1000 on CD3 and then $1000 every 3 days Im on the meds (hope its about 9 days for a total of $3000)
:happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

i just put my spotting into fertility friend and if I guessimate my ovulation as a 1 or 2 days after my watery cm then Im on 13/14 dpo today, so its perfect timing actually not early. my LP was extended with the meds but usually it was 13/14 days. so if she comes tomorrow I will be going in on friday! I was expecting sunday and are going over for dinner to inlaws on saturday, hope I feel ok on the 300 gonal f.


----------



## Dew

Flying and Huggles: good to see you post in here :) 

Flying: your pictures are so very different from what I have ever seen...water birth sounds very comforting. You look great, DH is so happy :) and baby is gorgeous :kiss: Congratulations once again!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah im glad you are happy for all the babies. This has been an exciting thread for babies lately! I would say to play a sickness if you aren't feeling well on saturday. Its possible you wont be but my friend felt ok so you never know. Are you and your dh staying in a hotel closer to the clinic at all for any of this?

Dew- glad ivf is your decision also. willl you begin in november?


----------



## Dew

Yes, if we are doing IVF, we'll start with the protocol as soon as AF arrives. I hope it is not late!!!! But I will be on BCPs for about 3 weeks starting on day 3 or 4 so even if I get AF in next 2-3 days, my stimulation meds will start at the end of November and actual IVF (retrieval/fertilization/transfer) will be in mid-december.


----------



## sherylb

I am so irritated. All those contractions I have been having since I went to bed last night have done nothing. At least I am able to nap through them now that i know they aren't doing anything. Doctor says I still am not expected to make it to my due date. I am still 2 cm and Kristin's head is sitting in the birth canal ready to go.


----------



## NDH

Shouldn't be long for you now then Sheryl :flower:

Dew and Sarah, I hope af cooperates for you both so you can get started on ivf. Sarah I'm so glad you got a couple extra cheques in this week so you don't have to worry about the spa so much. Dew, are you just going with the single cycle for now?


----------



## Dew

NDH said:


> Dew, are you just going with the single cycle for now?

Still undecided on that. If we choose Mayo, it will be single cycle because they don't have any such program.


Sheryl: Just few more days...hang loose!! :hugs:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello Sarah, only me! :hi: 

Be warned- I'm going to be stalking your thread these coming weeks to see how your IVF goes :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Dew

Oh God! Is anyone online? I need to talk...


----------



## nypage1981

Holly thanks for supporting sarah, very nice of you!

Dew, what is it? I am online!


----------



## Dew

Thanks NY!


----------



## sherylb

I'm here too!


----------



## nypage1981

u ok?


----------



## NDH

I'm here too.


----------



## Dew

I stopped taking progesterone yesterday so I have missed 3 doses total. Just got a call from clinic that my beta on 14 dpiui is 17.7 which is very low. I think I am headed for a chemical pregnancy. Feeling too sad and scared. Just took one progesterone pill. I am scheduled for another beta on thursday morning. 

If this is chemical, I worry so much about it being ectopic. A chemical may also delay the beginning of my next cycle and we really need to start at the end of this week to complete ann IVF this year.

Feeling too sad and scared :(


----------



## NDH

Oh Dew! Are they scheduling another beta for you to check if it's rising? 17 is low, but implantation could have happened late and it would be within normal limits.


----------



## Dew

Yeah going on thursday, today is tuesday, for another beta.


----------



## NDH

Nvm just re-read your post. I will have my fingers tightly crosses until you get results from Thursday's test :hugs:


----------



## Dew

I was so happy an hour back because I could talk on phone with my doctor in Mayo and she said if I get my AF this week, we'll be able to do an IVF cycle this year and make use of remaining balance in insurance money for this calender year. It was such a positive news.

I think this beta might just be a curse than a blessing :( Sorry I am just too sad...


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah im glad you are happy for all the babies. This has been an exciting thread for babies lately! I would say to play a sickness if you aren't feeling well on saturday. Its possible you wont be but my friend felt ok so you never know. Are you and your dh staying in a hotel closer to the clinic at all for any of this?
> 
> Dew- glad ivf is your decision also. willl you begin in november?

yes the only trouble is my mum is here for 2 more weeks and so I know they will want to get together again and perhaps nearer the egg collection or transfer so I will need to save my 'sick' excuse for later!!!! hopefully I will feel fine on saturday, ideally my flow wont come till friday and so will start sunday!

and no we are not staying at a hotel to save money....the ultrasound apts Im used to with the IUI (there will just be more), and on the day I have my egg collection and transfer I will lie down in the back of the car on the way home....should only take about an hour to half and a half home if not in rush hour.


----------



## NDH

Oh dear, I'm already an anxious mess I don't know how you'll manage to wait for results - I'm already dying to see what those numbers are doing.


----------



## sarahincanada

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello Sarah, only me! :hi:
> 
> Be warned- I'm going to be stalking your thread these coming weeks to see how your IVF goes :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

thank you!!!! :flower:
omg how cute is your profile pic, Id love to see some more photos of little holly monkey....please post some for me :kiss:


----------



## NDH

Totally understandable Dew :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

omg dew! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Im also scared and excited for you.....your posts are assuming the worst but isnt there a chance that you are pregnant?? omg! did they suggest chemical or is it what you are thinking?? Ive heard of people having low numbers and that it doesnt matter as long as they rise. wow, I cant help but feel hope for you, and if it is not good news I hope that its not anything that will delay. Are you still spotting?

you mentioned the mayo could use some of this years money...but I thought there was none left for prescriptions anymore and it didnt cover IVF at all, so how with they use anything? so if not understanding it right

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew! i am not sure wha to respond because we dont know yet what this means....what did your doctor think? im sorry it just cant be good news....


----------



## sherylb

Thinking about you Dew and hoping for the best.  :hugs:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> omg dew! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Im also scared and excited for you.....your posts are assuming the worst but isnt there a chance that you are pregnant?? omg! did they suggest chemical or is it what you are thinking?? Ive heard of people having low numbers and that it doesnt matter as long as they rise. wow, I cant help but feel hope for you, and if it is not good news I hope that its not anything that will delay. Are you still spotting?
> 
> you mentioned the mayo could use some of this years money...but I thought there was none left for prescriptions anymore and it didnt cover IVF at all, so how with they use anything? so if not understanding it right
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

No, I couldn't even talk to any doctor or nurse. I just listened to the message they left for me on phone. By the time I listened to the message, it was too late and clinic was closed. I am guessing it might be chemical because these numbers are very low.

We recently realized that we have about $6500 balance remaining and Mayo is in-network so that money could be used towards an IVF cycle performed this calender year. I had to struggle to convince nurses at Mayo and then luckily the doctor called me and I explained our need to use this money. She then discussed things iwth her nurses and scheduler and called me back again today to say that it is possible if I get AF this week. Sorry if I am not making sense, I can barely see the screen, my eyes are filled with tears :cry:


----------



## Dew

I wanted to tell you guys this thing earlier: so when I went for blood draw this morning, the tech (who I really like) said, it is 11 am on 11/1/'11 what a coincidence! how nice would it be if you get a positive result. I told her I have tested at home and I know I am not pregnant, this is just a formality. Shel ooked sad on hearing this.


----------



## NDH

Well if you are having a chemical, AF could still arrive this week so IVF isn't totally out. And if the numbers are rising as they should be then even better.

I'm wishing for a good outcome from either scenario :hugs:


----------



## Dew

You all are my biggest strength :hug: thanks so much for being there. DH is also not at home, coming back tomorrow. Just talked to him on phone, he is such an optimist, I am sure he is taking this as a good news even though I scared him by crying out loud on phone :(


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> No, I couldn't even talk to any doctor or nurse. I just listened to the message they left for me on phone. By the time I listened to the message, it was too late and clinic was closed. I am guessing it might be chemical because these numbers are very low.
> 
> We recently realized that we have about $6500 balance remaining and Mayo is in-network so that money could be used towards an IVF cycle performed this calender year. I had to struggle to convince nurses at Mayo and then luckily the doctor called me and I explained our need to use this money. She then discussed things iwth her nurses and scheduler and called me back again today to say that it is possible if I get AF this week. Sorry if I am not making sense, I can barely see the screen, my eyes are filled with tears :cry:

omg what timing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
what are the numbers supposed to be at this stage? I know people post charts with a range of numbers. I have heard of many people having low numbers and that the number itself doesnt matter as long as it rises. how on earth can we wait till thursday, I feel so anxious so I cant imagine how you feel


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> omg what timing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> *what are the numbers supposed to be at this stage?* I know people post charts with a range of numbers. I have heard of many people having low numbers and that the number itself doesnt matter as long as it rises. how on earth can we wait till thursday, I feel so anxious so I cant imagine how you feel

There is a table on this page...

https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm


----------



## nypage1981

Dew how many post IUI are you again? Sorry,you are crying and upset. I know how heart broken this must be if you finally got things squared away with your IVF. BUT if its a chemical, those typically happen and then AF comes when it was supposed to so there is still hope for the normal AF. Most women dont know they had a chemical and maybe AF will be just a day late. 

Otherwise, I also and more so hope that this isn't a chemical obviously, but since you've been spotting, seems that may be what it is...I am sorry this has happened and keep strong. At least its hope that you CAN get implanted and your body is doing something right. Progesterone right now though could still help. Any way to get ahold of after hours doctor for advice? Its very imprtant to know if progesterone can save this or not.....HUGS to you.


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Dew how many post IUI are you again? Sorry,you are crying and upset. I know how heart broken this must be if you finally got things squared away with your IVF. BUT if its a chemical, those typically happen and then AF comes when it was supposed to so there is still hope for the normal AF. Most women dont know they had a chemical and maybe AF will be just a day late.
> 
> Otherwise, I also and more so hope that this isn't a chemical obviously, but since you've been spotting, seems that may be what it is...I am sorry this has happened and keep strong. At least its hope that you CAN get implanted and your body is doing something right. Progesterone right now though could still help. Any way to get ahold of after hours doctor for advice? Its very imprtant to know if progesterone can save this or not.....HUGS to you.

Thanks NY!

I already took a progesterone pill around 4:30pm and plan to take another around 11pm before sleeping.

I stopped spotting 2 days back but that sometimes happen even when I am due to get AF.

And I am 14dpiui today.


----------



## nypage1981

Hmmm, did you say you stopped taking progesterone at any point?


----------



## Dew

nypage1981 said:


> Hmmm, did you say you stopped taking progesterone at any point?

I missed yesterday AM, PM and today AM dose but I took 1 pill today @ 4:30pm....don't know how big of a difference all this would make....


----------



## flyingduster

Oh dew! :hugs:
I have nothing really to offer for advice or anything, but I can offer my support and a ton of babydust hun... :hugs:


----------



## Dew

flyingduster said:


> Oh dew! :hugs:
> I have nothing really to offer for advice or anything, but I can offer my support and a ton of babydust hun... :hugs:

That in itself is enough for me Flying. :hugs: Hope you and baby are doing well.


----------



## sarahincanada

my mum told me today that when she was pregnant with me she started bleeding but her period never came full on, then she found out she was pregnant. I just dont know what to think, you read about people who dont get a positive beta or pregnancy test till weeks and weeks into their pregnancy and go on to have a healthy baby. I am bursting inside with the thought it could be your month dew, but containing it incase its not good news. lets hope if it isnt good news that the number is low enough to just drop and wont interfere with your cycle.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## NDH

If the spotting was two days ago, it could well have been IB, which would make your hCG of 17.7 perfectly normal... (not trying to raise your hopes unnecessarily, but there's also no reason to expect the worst either). :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: you are lucky your mom is with you. At such times as today I miss my mom more. I haven't met my parents since Feb of 2010.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: you are lucky your mom is with you. At such times as today I miss my mom more. I haven't met my parents since Feb of 2010.

oh wow, thats a long time. I dont know much about your family and life so if you ever want to share I am here to listen. It is nice to have my mum here, sometimes we clash as we have lead very different lives since I have been in Canada for 16 years now. having her here 24/7 for a month can be tough, but she is my mum and I love her.

i miss my dad everyday and even though I wouldnt discuss things like this with him I still feel something huge is my life is missing :cry:

dew my mind is racing with thoughts about you, hope and fears are equal :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dew

Started spotting brown already :(


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Started spotting brown already :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I must have read 100s of 14dpiui Beta readings and the ones which were lower than 25 all ended up in immediate or delayed MC. For some it kept doubling first few times, only to end in MC eventually. Looks like low betas are never a good news. Why did it have to happen? I was so ready for negative results and looking forward to starting IVF cycle next week.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:



> Sarah: I must have read 100s of 14dpiui Beta readings and the ones which were lower than 25 all ended up in immediate or delayed MC. For some it kept doubling first few times, only to end in MC eventually. Looks like low betas are never a good news. Why did it have to happen? I was so ready for negative results and looking forward to starting IVF cycle next week.

this is so not fair dew. I was telling my mum about it tonight as it was on my mind, I was saying how this is worse than just getting a negative. this is the first time in all these months there was some hope though, but I guess the odds are that it is not going to be good news. I just hope and pray that if its not meant to be that it doesnt delay your cycle. they also say you are very fertile after a MC so I wonder if its the same as when its a chemical, perhaps this was meant to happen to help your next cycle be the one.

we are having quite different experiences...me never having had a positive and wondering if my body works at all, and you having something happening but not continuing. both are cruel and we dont deserve it. Im so sorry you are going through this dew :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NDH

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Im off to bed as I have to get up early tomorrow to do the spa newsletter to try and get it busier this week. dew :kiss: goodnight, will be online in the morning :hugs:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Im off to bed as I have to get up early tomorrow to do the spa newsletter to try and get it busier this week. dew :kiss: goodnight, will be online in the morning :hugs:

Good night Sarah! I'll be sleeping too now. Sorry I made it all gloomy on the thread today.


----------



## nypage1981

Awwwwww dew. I'm sorry:(. I wonder if the progesterone will be delaying the outcome now....I hope not and that you get af this week still. Sorry for this crap happening to you. But no you are more fertile n maybe your body was just practicing for next cycle.


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhhh hun. :hugs:

Lots and lots of unassuming but love-enveloped :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to Dew! Don't worry about making the thread gloomy. We are all here for you no matter what happens.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew you have not made the thread gloomy...we are all in different stages and everyones emotions are welcome whether happy or not. 

Day 1 for me! I just called into the clinic to report it, so will be going in friday morning. I am excited to be doing something new and with better chances, and also nervous. I can't wait for the injections to be over and to get to the egg collection and fertilization stage. Please be a good cycle [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

NY how are you doing, still not getting any sleep?


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for the fun to begin Sarah! 

I am doing better, kian is settling down a tad. Now I get him to sleep about 11, wake up around 2 and again around4 or 5. I deal w him until the last wake up when Sean takes him and feeds him and brings him in the bathroom while He showers so I sleep from 5-715. So I get more sleep now and even wheni am awake with him it's gotten easier. 

Dew feel free to say and talk about whatever you want here.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: CD1 Hope this be the beginning of your beautiful sticky bfp and a forever healthy baby. Sending my hugs and prayers to you :hugs: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

GOOD LUCK!!:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> beginning of your beautiful sticky bfp and a forever healthy baby.

you know I am so used to bfn's that I cant even begin to imagine that I could be pregnant by the end of this month! I want to get really excited about this cycle but Im so nervous for it to fail. However I suppose the devastation will not be that much worse if I get excited or not, so might as well try to enjoy it as it could end up being a wonderful journey. Ive protected myself from disappointments by being being a little pessimistic each cycle but I want to get excited for this one. Does that make sense? 

also I wanted to start eating healthy when starting my cycle and Im sitting here eating chocolate....I tend to eat when stressed, nervous, excited etc etc. which is basically everyday :dohh:

how are you feeling today? :kiss:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I understand. I would recommend to invest optimism, happiness and good diet along with huge amounts of money in this IVF cycle. Hope you are monitored well and you respond great to follicle stimulation. 

AFM: I am seeing some tissue along with spotting on TP and honestly speaking I will be glad to see lower than 17.7 beta tomorrow so I can stop taking progesterone and get AF ASAP. I may be absent from the thread for next couple of days (to deal with something else very important to me) but will come tomorrow to update on beta result.


----------



## sherylb

Oh, dew. :( I am soo sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## sarahincanada

dew good luck tomorrow, look forward to hearing from you :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, ive not been on bnb for the last couple of days, and just got on to read 5 pages of whats happened to you.. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i am so extremely sorry that you are in this position at the moment, especially when you had planned to go ahead with IVF and then to be hit with a chemical.. i cant say i understand how you feel, because nobody would know apart from yourself.. :hugs: i can only sincerely pray for the best for you and hope and pray that some good times come your way and that you dont go through ordeals like this.. :hugs: please try and stay positive, we are all here for you and will be with you all the way.. please vent as much as you need to.. xxxx praying for you always xx:hugs:

Sarah, i am thinking about you and praying that this cycle of IVF goes well for you and produces wonderful results.. it will well and truly be a party on this thread then.. xx just waiting to hear good news, and i have extremely positive thoughts about your cycle this month.. somehow i feel like IVF is definetely going to do the trick for both you and dew.. xx:hugs: FX'DDDDDDDDDDDDD

Sheryl, hoping you feel more constant niggles , and that baby is ready to come out soon xxx

Hope all of you are doing well, afm, nothing new, hanging on, Ny, that profile pic, makes me melt... i just simply love all your pictures with Kian and ella and the family.. xx:cloud9:

Flying, hope you and caleb are doing well, i have no doubts you are on top of the game with everything ! x

Huggles, hope you and baby logan are settling down well xx your dream come true :cloud9: so happy for you x

Mummy, any news yet..? youre not in labour are you.. not heard much from you at all.. xx will check FB to see if there are any new updates !

NDH, hope youre doing well and your turn is coming up very soon ! xx


----------



## nypage1981

Thsnk you preethi:) How is our little Gemma?


----------



## sarahincanada

awww NY what a beautiful photo :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

shes fine thanks :) feeding like a trooper ! demanding more and its tiring me out even though its formula !


----------



## nypage1981

Does she smile Yet?


----------



## sarahincanada

dew good luck today :hugs::hugs: is hubby home to go with you? please let us know the results when you get them. any more spotting? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

flying caleb is so gorgeous!!! he doesnt have that new born look....those extra days of cooking must have just made him pop out just perfect! love the photos, love that he is in your wrap and not long ago it was a teddy in his place :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

she does every once in a while, but its not a conscious smile, because it lasts for only seconds, its the type of smile they have in their dreams etc, she is premature so im not too sure when she will smile, my doctor counts her age as a newborn from the day she was born, he does not calculate or do the adjusted age thing, he gives her credit, and treats her like a full term baby.. example giving her the normal 2 month vaccines, in 2 months and not in four months, told me i could wean from six months, not eight months..x


----------



## sarahincanada

got the call...8am tomorrow. then I go back CD7 which will be Tuesday, thats after 4 days of injections on friday, saturday, sunday and monday. yikes its really happening!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi so do they expect her milestones to be the same time as any baby? I am wondering that even for my guy who was only 3 weeks early, if it makes them do things later, or just the same. He is 8 lbs now, so pretty much caught up I would think. Although, my daughter was 7lbs 11 oz when born and he is only just that at 5 weeks so maybe he is still behind. Its confusing to know what to expect from them. 

Sarah- it is really happening! yay! This is exciting.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, if anyones bored I was a mean mommy and posted a video of Kian grunting in my journal:) Hehehe....grunting in an infant usually means only one thing! It was funny I didn't mean to video it, I thought I was going to capture a smile from him and instead he began the grunting!


----------



## Dew

OK so today's beta is 40. I am going for another beta on Monday. I am constantly having brown discharge or brown blood (and sometimes less brown, more red but not bright red blood on TP). The doctor has increased my progesterone dose to 3 times a day (so a total of 600mg/day). I have been asked to keep minimal activity and not lift weight above 20lbs. I have realized now an IVF cycle in this calender year is not possible so me and DH are gonna go with the flow and definitely we are not getting emotionally attached to these beta results (I am not even willing to call it a pregnancy yet). Please don't congratulate me yet or get excited for me because I will give you following example...(and I have seen plenty of such examples online)



> #3 IUI
> 14 dpo- but Beta was only 17
> 16 dpo- beta doubled to 40 (but still scary low)
> 18 dpo- beta 140
> 21 dpo- beta 411
> 25 dpo- beta 833
> May 30- too small, no heartbeat beta 1050
> June 6th m/c

Once again I repeat that other than my doctors, nurses and DH, you are the only people in world who are aware of my situation and I am so grateful for your continued support. :hugs:

3 doses of prometrium means I am rendered useless, dizzy, drowsy most of the day. I am asked to schedule an U/S around November 25. If I get red flow of flood or severe pain/cramping on any one side, I have to report immediately as it could be chemical and/or ectopic. Ectopic will be worse.

I am just going to take it easy and update you regularly. 

My dad is in critical care after a major surgery so I am mainly focused on his well being. Hoping for the best and praying that I get all the strength to deal with all the problems in my life.


----------



## Dew

Update: had some cramping followed by drops of fresh blood :(


----------



## sarahincanada

oh dew :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I feel so much for you right now, wish I could give you a big hug in person. and on top of that your dad, I know you havent seen him in a while and not sure where he lives but hope everything goes ok for him too. its times like this you wonder what does it all come at once, Ive had plenty of those times in my life. I hope you can stay strong and take care of yourself....can you manage to rest and cancel any plans over the next week?

i was just wondering why you had to start your period this week for the mayo clinic to do the ivf this calender year....couldnt they take the money for the cycle from your insurance on day 1. after this experience you might not want to try so soon anyway, I was just wondering.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew- i hope for your dad to get well after surgery. I am also sorry for the bleeding. What outcome to the doctors expect? Get lots of res and hope for the best.


----------



## NDH

Sarah, I'm so excited for you to start your IVF!

Dew, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad and the spotting :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You have all our love and support no matter what happens :hug:


----------



## flyingduster

Dew. :hugs: hun. Lots and lots of :hugs:
Vent as MUCH as you want, it does help to have somewhere you can vent it I'm sure. We love ya, there's not much we can do, but we're all here for you!!!


Sarah! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting! :D


And AFM I'm doing pretty good. Caleb is currently asleep on a pillow on my lap, having drifted off while feeding so I've left him there to get a wee chance to type! lol. I put some more pics up on facebook yesterday, and will put them up in my journal in a min too. 

We're doing well tho, he's feeding well and sleeping well. He was being fussy about sleeping away from us last night so I just let him sleep in the bed beside me, there is plenty of time to work to the basinette! He had his first bath last night! But it kept him up much longer than usual so he was over-tired and struggled to settle, so when he did eventually sleep it was for 5 hours straight!! I'm not complaining cos it was lovely to sleep that much, but ouch; my boobs don't agree! lol!!! I'll post more in my journal probably, but I want you guys to know I'm coming on here a fair bit but often am only one-handed feeding Caleb, so don't post anything!! :)


----------



## Dew

Update on me: Having full flow period bleeding.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Update on me: Having full flow period bleeding.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
why did this have to happen :nope:


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Dew :hugs: Stupid beta - had they not called about it you never even would have known :(

Why is it that you can't go ahead with IVF for this calendar year after all, as you mentioned in a previous post?


----------



## Dew

Thank you all! Your hugs and kind words mean a lot to me. Every time I read any of your messages for me, I cry :cry: as it feels very real.

Sarah: I am ready to go ahead with IVF cycle ASAP but the dilemma is whether I can? I would like to think that today is CD1 but because of HCG and whatever else is happening inside me, my hormones might all be out of whack and under such conditions I am not sure if Mayo clinic will allow me to do day 3 hormone tests on Saturday. I have kept them updated on my beta results. I'll be speaking to them tomorrow again and see what they suggest. As far as current clinic is concerned, nurse told me to continue taking prometrium until beta results become available on Monday even if I have period flow during the weekend. If I am already having chemical/MC then I do not understand how will such high dose of progesterone effect other things (day 3s). 

Sarah and NDH: To use $6500 balance in my insurance policy, _service date_ of IVF procedure (egg retrieval, fertilization and transfer) should be this year. Since I have to follow long protocol including about 3 weeks on BCPs, it will take me 3+3 weeks approximately to complete one IVF cycle. At the end of december, Mayo shuts of incubator and stuff for annual maintenance purpose. So I really can't count in last 10-15 days of december for my IVF cycle at Mayo.

Flying: your baby is looking very cute in profile picture...God bless all the new babies!

Any news on Mummy? Hope she is doing well.


----------



## nypage1981

Dew if you have had fertilization but not implantation, can ivf help that? Otherwise why not do IuI I again since you've now been close with it? Are you n baby aspirin? I ow that helps with implantation site being stronger. Hope you can go ahead with ivf since that's what you want. Something had better work out for you!


----------



## NDH

Ooh if their incubator is off at the end of December then ya, that definitely puts a kink in the plans for ivf. There's plenty of time for the retrieval to happen I would think, unless they wouldn't want to start after a chemical. But no good if they retrieve your eggs and then can't fertalise and incubate them if they're doing maintenance. 

I'm so sorry this happened to you this month of all times and has thrown such a spanner into the works :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Dew I'm so sorry to read of all you've been through the last few days :hugs:
I don't know what to say as I don't think anything can make it any easier to deal with, so will send you lots of hugs instead :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sarah - super exciting that things have started for you! Fx'd all goes well and you get your bfp soon! :dust:

ny & babyhopes - re adjusted age - I asked the paed if I needed to work according to adjusted age or anything and he said only with regard to milestones. Everything else goes on as normal, as if he was full term. Vaccinations etc are all from date of birth, regardless of gestational age when born. But if for example other people's babies start sitting at 6 months, and at 7 months he is only starting to show signs of sitting, then that's fine cos technically he should only be 6 months (i'm using a random example cos i know all babies develop at different ages). So it was more just to bear in mind that he is technically 4 weeks younger than he really is for milestones etc, but otherwise treat him as a normal full term baby.


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone!

So Dew, you are going for your next beta on Monday, and Mayo are waiting to hear the results? I would think if its dropped on monday you should be able to squeeze you in, have you asked them about the possibility of doing a short protocol just because of the insurance situation? Im not sure their reasons for the BC part of it as Im not doing that, and if thats not an option to drop. Well if its not meant to be then January is not far away and perhaps you can do another couple of IUIs and they might work. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM I just got back from my ultrasound, everything looks good so just waiting for the clinic to phone with my bloods and say Im ok to start the medication! So Im on 300 on Gonal F and in addition 75 of Repronex (Menopur) which is basically the same thing but an added boost....the nurse said its a very aggressive protocol, she is not my favourite nurse so I didnt ask why I have the 2 and not just 375 of Gonal F. So I start today and then go back Tuesday to see whats happening. Please say a prayer for me and that I will grow lots of healthy eggs, this is so huge for me and Im equally excited and terrified :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

I have a message from mummy! how lovely she remembered I started today and Dew I dont think she has read your recent news so I replied and let her know.....

Hello my lovely! I hope this finds you well! I know that IVF is around the corner for you (i remember you mentioning 3rd Nov) and wanted to let you know i'm thinking of you! I'm also keeping Dew in my thoughts and prayers ahead of her IVF, but hoping i'll be back on BnB in time to wish her well! I've not been on BnB for a few days.. Because my body is being a complete bugger. labour keeps stopping and starting.. Part of the problem is that my family can't seem to stay healthy long enough to give me a chance to have the baby. On Sunday, one day overdue.. hubby got a gastro bug that landed him on his back in bed and no help to me! I had huge contractions that just eased off after about 4 hours as i was stressed about doing this all on my own! monday night Lottie got the bug and had us both up all night as she basically threw up from 9pm until 4am!! So we were doing laundry in the middle of the night, Tues she was still ill and i was cleaning and disinfecting like a mad woman as my folks were arriving the next day! So my folks arrived and hubby went back to work as i now have help and yesterday my Mum starts throwing up. So i'm so stressed cos i don't want them ill, i worry about them looking after Lottie whilst ill as it's hard work when you're well and i have stayed off of BnB for a few reasons.. 1. I'm tempted to read too much about am i or aren't i in labour 2. I will whinge and moan and i don't want to 3. I feel like i need to have news for people and i just sadly don't! I don't think it would be as bad if i had no signs of labour, but really it keeps starting and stopping! Argh! I'm seeing Midwife tomorrow for a sweep. It will be my first internal and i'll be 41 weeks and we'll discuss induction for next week. Please pass on my love to all the ladies.. You can share all of this message (essay) with them! i hope the babies are all well, the bumps are behaving themselves and those eggs are preparing for fertilization! Big hugs, love Cath


----------



## Dew

So I have been continuously bleeding (heavier than regular period) since yesterday afternoon. This morning I started passing big tissue fragments as well. Going for Rhogam shot this afternoon since I am A- and DH is A+

Waiting to hear back from Mayo about their decision on blood work tomorrow at Mayo and possibility of starting an IVF cycle. Current clinic still wants me to continue taking prometrium, come for beta on Monday and then basically monitor the levels until they go back to less than 5 and then do nothing this cycle but wait for next AF to begin with next set of treatments.

Good news is that dad's surgery went well and his condition/stats are all stable after coming out of anesthesia. He is still in intensive care for post-operative monitoring. 

NY: I am on baby aspirin. This MC doesn't mean I have problem with implantation. And even if implantation is a problem, Assisted Hatching in IVF should actually help. I think the problem is chromosomal abnormalities, I am not sure if this necessitates genetic testing on eggs/embryos.

Huggles and NY: your profile pics are also very beautiful.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So Dew, you are going for your next beta on Monday, and Mayo are waiting to hear the results? I would think if its dropped on monday you should be able to squeeze you in, have you asked them about the possibility of doing a short protocol just because of the insurance situation? Im not sure their reasons for the BC part of it as Im not doing that, and if thats not an option to drop. Well if its not meant to be then January is not far away and perhaps you can do another couple of IUIs and they might work. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM I just got back from my ultrasound, everything looks good so just waiting for the clinic to phone with my bloods and say Im ok to start the medication! So Im on 300 on Gonal F and in addition 75 of Repronex (Menopur) which is basically the same thing but an added boost....the nurse said its a very aggressive protocol, she is not my favourite nurse so I didnt ask why I have the 2 and not just 375 of Gonal F. So I start today and then go back Tuesday to see whats happening. Please say a prayer for me and that I will grow lots of healthy eggs, this is so huge for me and Im equally excited and terrified :cry::cry::cry:

Sarah: BCPs are given to bring ovaries back to quiet state and start with a clean slate. This way they expect better boost to ovaries with stimulation medications for better follicle growth. I might also be on FSH and Menopur (at least that's what current clinic had in their plan for me). I have already done a prayer for you and will continue to do so throughout your IVF cycle. Also hoping you don't have bad side-effects from high dose of Gonal F. Sending you truckloads of good luck and prayers [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> I have a message from mummy! how lovely she remembered I started today and Dew I dont think she has read your recent news so I replied and let her know.....
> 
> Hello my lovely! I hope this finds you well! I know that IVF is around the corner for you (i remember you mentioning 3rd Nov) and wanted to let you know i'm thinking of you! I'm also keeping Dew in my thoughts and prayers ahead of her IVF, but hoping i'll be back on BnB in time to wish her well! I've not been on BnB for a few days.. Because my body is being a complete bugger. labour keeps stopping and starting.. Part of the problem is that my family can't seem to stay healthy long enough to give me a chance to have the baby. On Sunday, one day overdue.. hubby got a gastro bug that landed him on his back in bed and no help to me! I had huge contractions that just eased off after about 4 hours as i was stressed about doing this all on my own! monday night Lottie got the bug and had us both up all night as she basically threw up from 9pm until 4am!! So we were doing laundry in the middle of the night, Tues she was still ill and i was cleaning and disinfecting like a mad woman as my folks were arriving the next day! So my folks arrived and hubby went back to work as i now have help and yesterday my Mum starts throwing up. So i'm so stressed cos i don't want them ill, i worry about them looking after Lottie whilst ill as it's hard work when you're well and i have stayed off of BnB for a few reasons.. 1. I'm tempted to read too much about am i or aren't i in labour 2. I will whinge and moan and i don't want to 3. I feel like i need to have news for people and i just sadly don't! I don't think it would be as bad if i had no signs of labour, but really it keeps starting and stopping! Argh! I'm seeing Midwife tomorrow for a sweep. It will be my first internal and i'll be 41 weeks and we'll discuss induction for next week. Please pass on my love to all the ladies.. You can share all of this message (essay) with them! i hope the babies are all well, the bumps are behaving themselves and those eggs are preparing for fertilization! Big hugs, love Cath

So sorry Mummy! Hope DH, Lottie and family gets well soon and be healthy to take care of you :hugs::hugs: Sending you my best wishes :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Dew, i am so sorry about the bleeding, :hugs: sending you big :hugs: we are all here for you.. xx hope you dont have to wait too long for IVF. xx

Sarah, very excited that things are starting for you, hope the call comes back soon and that you are on the go with the IVF process :hugs: :kiss:

Ny, yeah i guess milestones is what theyve asked me to look for, but i will confirm again once i go for her appointment on the 20th..x

Huggles, i love your profile pic :cloud9:

I hope Cat's labour comes on soon xx

Hope all of you are doing well.. xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> So Dew, you are going for your next beta on Monday, and Mayo are waiting to hear the results? I would think if its dropped on monday you should be able to squeeze you in, have you asked them about the possibility of doing a short protocol just because of the insurance situation? Im not sure their reasons for the BC part of it as Im not doing that, and if thats not an option to drop. Well if its not meant to be then January is not far away and perhaps you can do another couple of IUIs and they might work. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM I just got back from my ultrasound, everything looks good so just waiting for the clinic to phone with my bloods and say Im ok to start the medication! So Im on 300 on Gonal F and in addition 75 of Repronex (Menopur) which is basically the same thing but an added boost....the nurse said its a very aggressive protocol, she is not my favourite nurse so I didnt ask why I have the 2 and not just 375 of Gonal F. So I start today and then go back Tuesday to see whats happening. Please say a prayer for me and that I will grow lots of healthy eggs, this is so huge for me and Im equally excited and terrified :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Sarah: BCPs are given to bring ovaries back to quiet state and start with a clean slate. This way they expect better boost to ovaries with stimulation medications for better follicle growth. I might also be on FSH and Menopur (at least that's what current clinic had in their plan for me). I have already done a prayer for you and will continue to do so throughout your IVF cycle. Also hoping you don't have bad side-effects from high dose of Gonal F. Sending you truckloads of good luck and prayers [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

thank you!!!! :flower:
do you actually have to drive to mayo to do a blood test or only if they say its a go? I wasnt sure if you meant they were doing bloods on you too, or you are just sharing what the other clinic are saying.
Yes I have heard that about the BC, I just wonder if you HAVE to do that part....as so many people do not (like me). My ultrasound showed my ovaries are silent, I wonder how many people the BC actually help...like is there a lot of people who dont have silent ovaries without the BC. Just a thought seeing as timing is so crucial.
Again Im so sorry you are going through this, and glad your dad is stable :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> do you actually have to drive to mayo to do a blood test or only if they say its a go? I wasnt sure if you meant they were doing bloods on you too, or you are just sharing what the other clinic are saying.
> Yes I have heard that about the BC, I just wonder if you HAVE to do that part....as so many people do not (like me). My ultrasound showed my ovaries are silent, I wonder how many people the BC actually help...like is there a lot of people who dont have silent ovaries without the BC. Just a thought seeing as timing is so crucial.
> Again Im so sorry you are going through this, and glad your dad is stable :hugs::hugs:

Sarah: Since I want to move forward with IVF in this cycle and since Mayo requires a repeat blood work for my Day 3 hormone levels to approve my eligibility for IVF, I asked them today if they will be willing to do day 3s tomorrow along with beta HCG. If the results are inconclusive due to higher HCG (and MC) then we can completely forget about having an IVF cycle this month but at least be assured that we tried our best.

And yes, I'll have to drive to Mayo for tomorrow. For future blood work, I can have the blood drawn in local clinic.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> do you actually have to drive to mayo to do a blood test or only if they say its a go? I wasnt sure if you meant they were doing bloods on you too, or you are just sharing what the other clinic are saying.
> Yes I have heard that about the BC, I just wonder if you HAVE to do that part....as so many people do not (like me). My ultrasound showed my ovaries are silent, I wonder how many people the BC actually help...like is there a lot of people who dont have silent ovaries without the BC. Just a thought seeing as timing is so crucial.
> Again Im so sorry you are going through this, and glad your dad is stable :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sarah: Since I want to move forward with IVF in this cycle and since Mayo requires a repeat blood work for my Day 3 hormone levels to approve my eligibility for IVF, I asked them today if they will be willing to do day 3s tomorrow along with beta HCG. If the results are inconclusive due to higher HCG (and MC) then we can completely forget about having an IVF cycle this month but at least be assured that we tried our best.
> 
> And yes, I'll have to drive to Mayo for tomorrow. For future blood work, I can have the blood drawn in local clinic.Click to expand...

its definitely worth a go. Did the Mayo say they would want the hcg under a certain amount for you to continue? FX it all works out for you.

I got up at 5am this morning as I had to drop off pay cheques at the spa and wanted to leave 2 hours for my commute to my 8am appointment, but I got there 7:15 as traffic was amazing! Im so tired as I didnt sleep well last night and so just went to try to nap but I cant...want to hear from the clinic and get the first injections over with! Ive read the menopur can sting, hope its not too bad.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- have you heard of the show Private Practice? The doctor on there is going through IVF now so they kinda joke around with it and its pretty funny....she went all crazy from hormones. You will hafta tell us stories if the hormones make you feel crazy or not! 

Dew- hope the bleeding and everything passes quickly and painlessly. If you can't do IVF will you do IUI? 

Huggles- our babies were both born at 36 weeks! Mine +5 and yours +3. 

Preethi does Gemma enjoy tummy time? Mine pretty much hates it. Lol. Ive video taped him on his tummy screaming, then he rolls to his back and is surprised and mad. Its prety funny. 

Hope Catherine has that baby soon and can't wait to see her pictures. And ho9pe she isnt the one who gets the pukies next!


----------



## sherylb

Still waiting over here after false labor yesterday again. At least the charge nurse told me not to be embarrassed or worry about it since there's no way to tell if contractions are productive without coming in to be checked. That's twice now. I am in a great mood today feeling much better so my dad thinks that means Kristin will be here tomorrow based on what he remembers about mom's pregnancies.


----------



## Dew

Sarah: did you hear back from the clinic? Good luck! 

NY: I can't do IUI this month because stimulation for IUI starts on day 3 and there is no valid day 3 since it is a MC. Clinic said I will have to skip this month.

Mayo decided to check my HCG and AMH levels tomorrow. They said it is not menstrual bleeding but MC bleeding so they can't consider tomorrow as day 3 and perform FSH and E2 tests. If AMH looks good enough, they may put me on BCPs when HCG falls below 5. Let's hope for the best!

Sheryl: Hope your dad is right...hang in there!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: did you hear back from the clinic? Good luck!
> 
> NY: I can't do IUI this month because stimulation for IUI starts on day 3 and there is no valid day 3 since it is a MC. Clinic said I will have to skip this month.
> 
> Mayo decided to check my HCG and AMH levels tomorrow. They said it is not menstrual bleeding but MC bleeding so they can't consider tomorrow as day 3 and perform FSH and E2 tests. If AMH looks good enough, they may put me on BCPs when HCG falls below 5. Let's hope for the best!
> 
> Sheryl: Hope your dad is right...hang in there!

FX'd Dew, how are you feeling about all this? must be very emotional. I hope that you are able to get going on another cycle as I think it would take your mind off what just happened :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I just took my first 2 injections
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
the gonal f was fine although its a lot more liquid going in, the menopur I had a mental block about what to do as you have to mix solution with powder and the nurse was crap at explaining. managed to get through it then I stood there for a few minutes and just couldnt plunge the needle in this time. finally I did it and it wasnt bad, never google before an injection ....I only read one page and it had 5 people say it stings so was so nervous. 

yay 1 day down, 8,9, 10 to go??!!


----------



## nypage1981

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Thats for you, sarah! First injection for IVF, CHECK!


----------



## NDH

Woohoo for first injection done Sarah! Praying the drugs don't make you too crazy but more importantly for lots of eggs so you can get some freezies too! And thanks for the update on mummy. How awful to have a house full of sick people at 41 weeks pregnant! I hope her baby has just been holding on to meet his/her grandparents and will be born any day now. (I'd been thinking boy from the beginning but now I'm jot so sure).

Sheryl, I'd be embarrassed to keep going in with false labour too, but at least they assured you that there's no way to know if it's false or the real thing without being checked. I have lots of friends who had false labour on and off for a couple weeks too - I don't know what would be worse - weeks of false labour or being like Amy, 42 weeks with no sign anything is ever going to happen. Anyway, hoping Kristin puts her appearance in soon. It would be nice for at least one baby to be born before 40 weeks having made it all the way to term.

Dew, throwing some more :hug: your way :hugs:

The fabric I ordered last week from the states arrived yesterday. I didn't say anything then because I couldn't find an appropriate time to slip it into the conversation. But I'm super impressed as I ordered it on Thursday or Friday last week and got an email on Tuesday that it had been shipped, and it was at my door by Friday! Things didn't usually even come that quickly from the states when I was in Canada! So now I have my diaper bag and baby wipes project to keep me busy for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## sarahincanada

yay ndh please take photos! glad you have the fabric you wanted. does it feel weird that everyone is having babies and you have a little while to go? is hubby working this weekend at all for that double time??!

I forgot to mention what I paid today: so I paid half of the $7200, so $3600 today and will pay $3600 on tuesday. The medications were $2000, thats for 5 days of both gonal f and the menopur. So thats $9200 it total, Im expecting at least another $2000 in medications = $11,200. Yikes! please please please work [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

(Oh and Dew apparantly the new gonal f dont give much extra liquid so I cant try and create another 300 from 3 syringes.)

the spa was crappy this week and we are down $1500 :cry: thats why I asked them to split into 2 payments. Im expecting quite a few payments by Dec 1 so its only 3 more weeks I will be tight then it should be better.


----------



## NDH

Aww I'm sorry the spa had a had week and you can't get extra units from your gonal f. It'll all work out though.

Yes it will be weird being the only one left (hopefully not for long though) but I hope s/he does t get any ideas and decide to join the excitement of so many babies being born in a short time. Lol. 

No, DH isn't working this weekend (that we know of). There is a thing going on this weekend they need lots of signage put up for and roads blocked off and he has said that he's available all weekend if they need relief for that though. He did get three good days in so far at least, which at least means I can relax and enjoy the weekend regardless of what happens. I would like at least one more day by Tuesday (or a few hours tomorrow even) so I can buy extra stuff, but we'll manage if he doesn't.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- have you heard of the show Private Practice? The doctor on there is going through IVF now so they kinda joke around with it and its pretty funny....she went all crazy from hormones. You will hafta tell us stories if the hormones make you feel crazy or not!

no I dont watch that, perhaps I will have to catch it sometime. is it the main doctor with the red hair?

when the nurse told me 'this is an aggressive protocol' I looked at my husband and said 'so you cant get upset at me if Im crazy' so Ive given him the warning, he says i have been more fiesty since starting treatments. Im also going to try and not let things bother me or argue these next few weeks...want to stay calm.


----------



## nypage1981

yep its Addison....yea, her fertility doc said the drugs are aggressive also when she had her little fits. Lol. Hard to fight hormones, I should know!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, so happy that things have started for you, and your first set of injections.. :hugs: now, we're hoping and praying that this cycle works out and is a complete success for you.. !!! xxxxxxxxx i cant believe you are here already !! hope the spa business picks up, sorry to hear its been down this week xx

Dew, im sorry about your dad, i hope he is recovering soon from surgery, you dont nee any more tension in your life.. :hugs: i hope the next cycle comes on soon for you so that you are able to try again :hugs:

NDH, yay for the fabric, glad you have so many things going on and youre so busy preparing for the baby, you must be excited.. 

Nikki, she dosent like being on her tummy much.. when she was in the nicu, they used to place her on her tummy for a bit everyday, but theyve told me specifically not to do it at home for the risk of her turning her head and suffocating herself etc.. i know sleeping with me poses enough risks, but sometimes she just wont settle ! 

sheryl, hope you start feeling niggles soon.. youre next after mummy ! x


----------



## nypage1981

Morning! I can't wait for te next baby to come b

Sarah how do you feel? 

Dew how do you feel too? Bleeding die down yet?

Preethi I don't think any baby likes tummy time! It's sad to watch them get mad but necessary to build that neck control. Soon she will like it more as she holds her head more. But no, never for sleeping tie, just supervised exercise time.


----------



## Huggles

i obviously haven't tried lying logan on his tummy for exercise time yet (we don't do exercise time yet lol), but as far as sleeping goes the only time he settles really well is if i sleep with him on his tummy against my chest. In his pram i lie him on his back, but often as night he just won't settle (sleeps really well there during the day), so i usually give up and put him on my chest (tummy to tummy) and lie back and we sleep like that.
He keeps his head turned to the side so breathes easily enough. I also have a portable breathing monitor on him so if he does stop breathing it vibrates on his tummy after 15 seconds to encourage him to breath, and if he's still not breathing after another 5 seconds (so 20 sec in total), then it sounds an alarm. (thankfully the alarm hasn't sounded yet)
I know it's not ideal but i get a bit desperate at night sometimes.

During the day he also loves being chest to chest, and he often tries lifting his head and looking around, so i reckon he gets lots of nice exercise in that regard as a result.

Sarah - wohoo for starting ivf and doing the first injections! :wohoo:

Dew - i really hope the mayo clinic has some positive news for you re doing ivf etc :hugs:

ndh - yay for hubby still getting a couple of days of work and for the fabric coming so you can make that change bag etc!

hoping mummycat's household gets better soon and that baby pound makes an arrival soon as well :hugs:

Sheryl - hope kristin arrives soon for you as well.

Flying - hope you and baby are doing well.


----------



## nypage1981

Seems all babies love sleeping on mommies chest! Mine too he would sleep the night away I bet if I let him sleep there. We don't have the portable monitor yet so he is in his bed only....or the swing. Which isn't ideal either but sometimes you just need to sleep!


----------



## sarahincanada

day 2 down :happydance:

the menopur stung a little more today but its totally tolerable. I hesitated again doing the 2nd needle, it takes so much strength to stab yourself with a needle.:cry: Im feeling fine so far, going to the inlaws tonight then can take it easy and not do anything all week while hopefully I grow loads of eggs! 

Ive decided Im going to book a hotel room in Toronto the day I do the egg transfer, so I can leave the clinic and go straight to the hotel...theres one 2 mins from the clinic. All the dates are up in the air and my mum goes home in 2 weeks so it might even be around that date.

Just hoping that I respond well to the medication [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

hope mummys baby comes this weekend, and perhaps sheryls too!

dew hope everything goes well today, when will they have the blood tests back or is it instant? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

I found some info online about why I might be using the Menopur with the Gonal F, instead of just doing more of Gonal F

"My understanding is that Menopur and repronex (Ferring pharma) contain both FSH and LH. Gonal F and Folistim contain only FSH.

Although FSH causes follicle growth and so is called FSH----(Follicle Stimulating Hormone) they found out that the follicles need a little bit of LH also which is naturally produced by ur body (before being supressed by supressor drugs. (leupron/cetrotide). So docs supplement pure FSH only products, with LH containing products to get proper balance."


----------



## sarahincanada

dew how did everything go yesterday? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

sarah- feeling ok on the hormones?


----------



## sarahincanada

feel very tired and a little queasy today, so just taking it easy. only 1 more set of injections tomorrow morning then an ultrasound on tuesday :thumbup:

how are you doing? how is ella liking having a little brother?


----------



## nypage1981

What should the ultrasound show?

We are fine! ella loves her little baby:)


----------



## sarahincanada

the ultrasound will show how well I am responding to the meds. Id have done 4 days, been googling to see how many follicles people have on that day and it really varies. I need at least 4 to continue with IVF. I only got 1 on 75 of gonal f and this time Im 300 plus 75 of menopur so FXd I have a good response [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## flyingduster

ohhh GOOD LUCK Sarah!!!! I'm so excited for you!

I hope everyone else is doing well too... it's been a bit quiet in here. Dew, I've been thinking of you so much, I know things will eventually work out for the best, but it sucks right now... :hugs:

I'm doing good. Caleb was cluster-feeding for 36 hours straight, with only a few wee 1-hour sleeps during that whole time so I was SHATTERED when he finally gave it in and we both crashed for 5 hours straight; woot! He's now back to sleeping for an hour or two after a good feed, so I have had the chance to catch up online and sort my pics and stuff from the last few days. :)

All the pics are in my journal, but here's a couple for here too:
first bath:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3548.jpg

in the classic "don't shoot!" pose of a sleeping newborn:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3559.jpg

and I managed to catch one of his smiles today; at one week old (he's been smiling since 4 days old though. lol)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3580.jpg


----------



## sarahincanada

he is so gorgeous flying! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

yay so I have managed 4 sets of injections so far, tomorrow is the ultrasound and I will find out if my dosage changes. I hope I have some follicles growing [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I felt a bit tired and woozy yesterday, and had some diarrhea :blush: but other than that its going fine.

so no babies for mummy or sheryl yet :coffee:


----------



## nypage1981

I cant wait to see what you are cookin in there Sarah! So, what do they do with the follicles in IVF? IM pretty stupid about it all really.....


----------



## sherylb

Nope, no baby. But I did find out I can drink egg nog from the grocery store so that's exciting.  Every day I think she's coming and every day I'm still freakin pregnant. Hoping you get some good news while I wait for my own.


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl yay for egg nog! Lol. Small things gotta keep you happy now!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I cant wait to see what you are cookin in there Sarah! So, what do they do with the follicles in IVF? IM pretty stupid about it all really.....

so what happens is you 'stim' (take the injections) for 8-12 days depending on your response, and they are looking for my follicles to grow in size and then when they think they are ready I will take the trigger shot, then go in for the egg collection. this part now is exactly the same as when I was doing IUI, the only difference is instead of ovulating on your own they take out the eggs and put them with the sperm. 

I need to have at least 4 follicles to continue, they prefer around 10. Not every follicle will contain an egg, and the egg might not be mature, so thats why they want lots. You dont want too many as they then feel your body is focusing on quantity not quality. Many girls on here get 10-20 eggs on the retrival, but some only get 5. Not all eggs will fertilize and many dont grow so thats why you want about 10. Not sure what tomorrows ultrasound will show exactly, we will see! If I dont have many they might suggest switching back to an IUI cycle, but my medications are pretty strong so hoping I have a good response.

Im also having ICSI and thats where they inject the sperm right into the egg instead of putting the sperm and egg into a petri dish and see what they do together. At my age they say often the shell of the eggs is hard, so recommend doing ICSI straight away.

if all goes well Im expecting to be on the medications till the weekend and perhaps the egg collection by monday, then they inject the mature eggs with sperm and let them fertilize and grow, and depending on the results decide whether to do a transfer after 2 days, or after 5 days. the benefits of the 5 day transfer is that the embryo has grown into a blastocyst and they can choose the best couple to put back inside. At day 2 its just an embryo and harder to rate the quality. however lots of people have 5 embryos at day 2 and then they all die off by day 5, so usually when someone doesnt have many they put them back in day 2, as its thought they do better in the body than in the dish. All that depends on the results of the fertilization. Yikes that will be so nervewracking!!

I was talking to mum and hubby yesterday about putting back 2 embryos (if we are lucky enough to get that far and have a choice)....I was thinking perhaps putting back 1 as I dont want twins that much....I hear the stories about no sleep and think x 2 will be so much harder plus just so hard on your body and health risks for them. Seeing as im unexplained I dont know why Ive not gotten pregnant yet and what if its now been corrected with IVF and so both will likely implant. But theres lots of people who have 2 put in and only get 1 baby. Im tempted to put in 1 first time, then freeze anything else, as the next month I could have the frozen ones put back in and do 2 seeing as the first month failed. But some of me thinks no just put 2 back in first time and take the risk, but theres higher chance of pregnancy then. Such a hard decision! The defrost and transfer is about $3000 and some might not survive so theres that issue too. I would be happy if I got twins but if I had to choose Id prefer not.

haha bet you never asked now :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Ok so then when you retrieve the eggs(hopefully 10-20) this is where they put them in the petri dish and want them to grow and mature? but some dont? Do they just throw the others away?

What does your hubby and mom think about how many to put back? thats a super hard decision..


----------



## sherylb

Actually it's very interesting and I read every word.  Did you ever want two kids? After going through so much to get one I may be more inclined to be ok with twins if I was in your shoes. 

Addison on Private Practice is also having ICSI. They showed on the show this week the fertility specialist injecting the sperm into the egg while Addison watched on a second scope viewer. So neat!


----------



## sherylb

10 days??? I get to single digits tomorrow! Wow!

Going to keep up my prayers for her to be here soon. It would be cool to be the first baby on this thread to be term and not overdue.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Ok so then when you retrieve the eggs(hopefully 10-20) this is where they put them in the petri dish and want them to grow and mature? but some dont? Do they just throw the others away?
> 
> What does your hubby and mom think about how many to put back? thats a super hard decision..

hubby wont think about it till we get there, mum was as confused as me!!

so they might retrieve 12 eggs but only 10 will be mature. so then they inject 10 eggs with sperm some of them will fertilize and others will do nothing, or some will start to fertilize and then stop growing....and yes they would throw them away. if you have lots of growing embryos at day 2 they usually say to push them to day 5, as success rates are better with day 5 blastocyst transfer, probably as they can see which ones are stronger. but if you dont have many I think they like to put them in day 3. theres a girl in the over 35 folder who had 2 put in day 3 and got her bfp, will see on her scan if theres 1 or 2!


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Actually it's very interesting and I read every word.  Did you ever want two kids? After going through so much to get one I may be more inclined to be ok with twins if I was in your shoes.
> 
> Addison on Private Practice is also having ICSI. They showed on the show this week the fertility specialist injecting the sperm into the egg while Addison watched on a second scope viewer. So neat!

I do want more than 1, just perhaps not at once!!! its true we are going through so much to get one so why not have 2 at once, I used to think like that but more recently Ive been thinking about the health issues plus doing everything x 2 at the beginning. I guess we will see, thinking way too far ahead as tomorrow might show nothing and ivf will be cancelled :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

So you will have results to share with us tomorrow then? Can't wait! 

Dew is MIA today isn't she... :-(


----------



## Huggles

good luck with the scan tomorrow sarah!

Gorgeous pics flying. Love the little dimple starting in the smiling pic.


----------



## NDH

Sheryl, I think I remember Dew saying she'd not be around most of this week (unrelated to what happened).

Come on babies - one 10 days past term and one 10 days until term - both of you can come an day now. (not mine, you can stay put right where you are for the next 7 weeks).

Sarah, my fingers are crossed for good response at the u/s tomorrow so that ivf is a go for sure :flower:


----------



## NDH

Please substitute term for 40 weeks lol, as both babies are indeed term. Silly brain fart moment (i don't like to use due date though).


----------



## sherylb

It's ok I read it right since I know what the 10 days is relating too. :laugh:


----------



## NDH

Lol. I knew what I was talking about when I was typing it too, but after I hit enter I went "wait, did I say term? That's not right" :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, good luck for your scan today xxx atleast my timezone.. hope everything goes alright !! cant believe you are so far into this already !! xxx FX'D :kiss:

Sheryl, hope kirsten arrives on time so that you dont have to go through induction ! xx

NDH, cant believe you are almost 33 weeks already !! xx your turn next after mummy! x

Flying, loving those pics, i tend to follow your album on facebook x

hope all of you are doing well, nothing much to report here, its the end of the 5 day holidays we had for the muslim festival of eid in this country.. gemmas been puking almost everyday specially in the morning,so im not happy with that, i wake up to find her with puke all over her clothes and this is after she has burped.. i know she has reflux, just got to sort her medication out with the docs! x


----------



## sherylb

DrGomps posted that Mummycat is being induced tomorrow Wednesday.

It looks like it's also in Mummy's journal.


----------



## NDH

Aww poor Gemma.

Sheryl, thanks for the update on Mummy. I'm not subscribed to her journal so I don't read it often.


----------



## nypage1981

Woo hoo another baby tomorrow!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

just got back from my ultrasound.....I have 17 follicles!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: they said I have had an amazing response. Sizes range from 1.0 - 1.5. I have to take my same dose of Gonal F and Repronex for 2 more mornings and in addition start Ganirelix tonight and tomorrow (that stops me ovulating) then go back Thursday. Hoping the smaller sized ones 1.0 and 1.1 continue to grow, I have 5 that are 1.3 and higher already so those should be good.

My FSH was 4.8 on day 3 so thats good. Also I asked this nurse about my AMH of 9.18 and she said for my age its very good and she would actually expect it to be around 5 (higher is better). Im so hoping that because all my tests are good that my problem has been something simple like a hard egg shell and so this will work for me. But of course nothing tests for egg quality and we will see how that is next week. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

sheryl lovely profile pic and thanks for updating us, how exciting. Im still picturing a boy but its not as strong as the feeling flying was having a boy as I can imagine lottie with a lil sis too!

preethi love your new photos on FB, she has such beautiful lips! and love the one she is clutching her chin as if she is having a deep think in her sleep!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

huggles hope everything is ok with you, will pop over read your journal :hugs::hugs::hugs:

dew I miss you and have been waiting for your update since Saturday :cry: I hope you are ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl I didn't recognize you! Love the picture. 

Sarah thats super awesome news! Seems like such a relief that you responded and don't have to cancel. This is really happening! 

My guy turned 6 weeks this week in case you have not followed my journal and he is doubled his birth weight in that time! He isn't my little baby anymore. Sigh....amazing how fast they grow.

Should have another baby from Catherine today! Yay


----------



## nypage1981

Tomorrow I mean. I thought that update was last night. Seesh! I'm all mushy.


----------



## sarahincanada

Clinic just called, they want me to reduce my Gonal F from 300 to 250 as I have lots of follicles and my e2 level is 3760...its not too high but they want to be careful. Hope the high e2 means lots of good eggs :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Huggles

wow sarah, fantastic that you have so many follicles! :yipee:


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> just got back from my ultrasound.....I have 17 follicles!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> sheryl lovely profile pic and thanks for updating us, how exciting. Im still picturing a boy but its not as strong as the feeling flying was having a boy as I can imagine lottie with a lil sis too!

1. Why are you picturing a boy when I'm having a girl?? You have the wrong prego. 

2. Holy cow on the test results!! Yay!!



nypage1981 said:


> Sheryl I didn't recognize you! Love the picture.

Thanks for the comments on my pictures. I posted them on Facebook but I'm not friends with everyone. Those are my 37 week pictures.

My appointment was very encouraging today. I have gone from 2 to 3 since my last appointment and he says I am already effaced. He said if I have one hour of painful contractions to go straight in as he only expects labor to be 4 to 5 hours since I have already done most of the hard work.  And he still doesn't expect me to make it to my due date.


----------



## nypage1981

Brave doctor to get your hopes up! I pray he is right, that sounds lovely!


----------



## sherylb

He's been doing this a long long time and has a great reputation for being an excellent doctor. I have complete faith in what he says.


----------



## flyingduster

ohhhhhh, good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## NDH

Wow Sarah that's incredible! If even half of them grow big enough you're in business! :dance:

Sheryl, good luck! Oh wouldn't it be nice to have a quick labour once it starts.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!!
> 
> just got back from my ultrasound.....I have 17 follicles!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> sheryl lovely profile pic and thanks for updating us, how exciting. Im still picturing a boy but its not as strong as the feeling flying was having a boy as I can imagine lottie with a lil sis too!
> 
> 1. Why are you picturing a boy when I'm having a girl?? You have the wrong prego.Click to expand...

LOL I was talking about mummy sorry!! was saying thank you for updating us on mummy then talking about her!!

hope your doctor was right, thats great


----------



## sherylb

It sounds like Mummy's updates are going to be posted to our November babies thread. They said her induction is scheduled for 8:30 am tomorrow. I will post updates here if I think about it. She has requested that nothing be posted on Facebook because they aren't saying anything until baby is here safe and sound.


----------



## Huggles

glad you had a good app sheryl :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew, Dew, where art thou Dew :hugs: :flower:

so the update in mummys journal a while ago said she was waiting to be seen as the hospital didnt have her booked in. hope that things are going well for her and perhaps she has already given birth.


----------



## sarahincanada

message from mummy, its about 5pm there now:

Thank you honey! Such slow going here.. Had a nightmare getting a bed this morning and they were so busy the delayed inductions by a few hours.. So only got my first gel at 12:30.. 4 hours after arriving at hospital! I'm contacting every 5ish minutes, but just had a rest and it's eased a bit, so about to go walking again. I'll be checked at 6:30 and if they can they'll break my waters and move me onto labour ward.. I'm currently on the day ward. If they can't break my waters, it's another gel and then i stay overnight on the maternity ward and Mike will have to go home! So lets pray they can break my waters at 6:30pm! Xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Hoe she oes ok and they cn gt her going! Just think, another yellow baby comes today!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, i am so glad that your ultrasound went ok and that you have 17 follicles. !! thats great news, so you are reacting well to the medication !!! xxx i cant believe this is happening.. its almost like a miracle.. fx'd i just know something is going to happen soon out of this ivf cycle :cloud9: you will be the happiest woman on bnb and the rest of us will be partying in different parts of the world on your behalf.. i know i will be ecstatic to hear your news as youre the one who started this thread !! :hugs:

thanks for updating on mummy.. im so excited for her, hope her waters break and that we get some good news soon !!! xx

yay for the weight gain Ny, !!! kian does look amazing in his pictures and so big !! x


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Sarah, i am so glad that your ultrasound went ok and that you have 17 follicles. !! thats great news, so you are reacting well to the medication !!! xxx i cant believe this is happening.. its almost like a miracle.. fx'd i just know something is going to happen soon out of this ivf cycle :cloud9: you will be the happiest woman on bnb and the rest of us will be partying in different parts of the world on your behalf.. i know i will be ecstatic to hear your news as youre the one who started this thread !! :hugs:

thank you preethi :hugs::hugs::hugs: I was looking at the first post I made on this thread in january and feeling sad I wasnt able to get pregnant but really hoping this will be my month! theres a lot of people it works first time for, but equally as many that it takes more tries. so I cant say its a miracle yet...until I reach 12 weeks with a healthy baby then perhaps I will celebrate!

love the new photos on FB! you are so cute mentioning you want to lose weight...you look great and I look fatter than you and not even pregnant :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi I also thought, sheeesh, she doesn't need to lose weight you look awesome and happy with your baby!


----------



## NDH

Any more recent updates from Mummy? I hope all is going well with her labour, and she soon has her baby, if she hasn't already.


----------



## sarahincanada

from mummy:
About an hour ago i was 4cm dilated.. I've requested epidural!


----------



## sherylb

She had a girl! :pink:


----------



## sarahincanada

awwwww Elizabeth Rose :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

sheryl you will be soon :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Welcome Elizabeth Rose! I was right for Amy but not for Mummy. In that case, I'll be the tie breaker. (3 :pink: 3 :blue: 1 :yellow:)


----------



## sherylb

I wasn't sure what I thought Mummy would have. I only guessed Amy's b/c of her bump pics. Are you going to give us bump pics??

I put up our mini Christmas tree tonight while I waited for meat to defrost. I got Kristin 2 ornaments 1/2 off at Hobby Lobby. A bear with 2011 and a stocking with Baby's First Christmas and a teddy bear in it. We are the Behr's if I haven't mentioned it before.


----------



## Dew

Congrats Mummy! Hope you and baby are doing well. Even though I wanted you to have a boy I had predicted a girl for you :)

Sheryl: You are next! Are you thinking of 11/11/11 baby? :) 

Sarah: I am VERY happy with your response to medications. From all my heart I wish and pray this IVF cycle works for you :hug:

Hope everyone else is doing great. Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts. I have been very depressed lately and didn't feel like it would be right to come on here. I will return once I am doing better.


----------



## sherylb

I have no idea at this point. All I know is she is trying to stick her foot through my stomach and it hurts like hell.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Hope everyone else is doing great. Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts. I have been very depressed lately and didn't feel like it would be right to come on here. I will return once I am doing better.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
has the bleeding stopped? I hope you are ok. Im assuming you are not doing IVF quite yet then? we are all here for you when you feel up to chatting
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Dew

Sheryl, I posted one bump pic a while ago, but don't have anything more recent as the usb cable for my phone has gone missing - will have lots to upload when I find/replace it.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Congratulations Mummy !!!! welcome elizabeth rose :cloud9: cant wait to see pics, i found out through FB... !

Dew, hope you are doing ok :hugs: please feel free to vent if you would like to, we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Huggles

big hugs for you dew :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

super big congrats mummycat!!! :wohoo:


----------



## NDH

DH just told me he fell asleep last night feeling the baby moving :cloud9: I was fast asleep but baby wasn't! Too cute :)

I'm now off to my 3rd antenatal class - 3 more after today.


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats mummy! 

Dew I'm sorry. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

back from ultrasound, stopped off at the spa on the way home for reflexology. I now have 19 follicles ranging in size from 1.2 - 2.0 :happydance: I was just told to take a little more medication today (what was left in my pen) and Im back tomorrow morning, and probably trigger tomorrow night and ER on sunday. Im soooooooo nervous for the retrieval :cry: but most people say they dont remember a thing. so that means transfer will either be wednesday for 3 day transfer or friday for 5 day transfer....(as long as I have something to transfer!!) that works perfectly for me, especially if its a 5 day transfer. Im very pleased with my response, some of the smaller follicles might not catch up but I have a good chance to get the 10 eggs they say is the perfect amount.

loving everyones photos on FB, mummy cant wait to hear from you :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for the follicles! Thats awesome news im so excited to see how many eggs result. I also have heard the transfer is a piece of cake and less troublesome than IUI from someone....but yea, i'd still be a tad nervous about it too. Its such a good outcome so far though!! Come on baby....

Mummy- still cant wait for pics! 2 girls now...will you try for a boy?? LOL. 

Dew- hugs again. I know excitement over some in here must be hard for you and as im happy for them, I am feeling for you also. Hope you are feeling better and come back when you do please! 

AFM- I have to go to a baby shower from my work girls. Kinda dreading it because ive never hung out with them outside of work really so im nervous....I hope Kian doesn't get fussy, puke on anyone, fart all night, or be naughty! I also hope its quick and everyone doesn't bombard me with 600 questions! I hate being put on the spot and hate attention of the room on me....so I'd usually rather be a party attender, not a party focus...eeeeeeK!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Yay for the follicles! Thats awesome news im so excited to see how many eggs result. I also have heard the transfer is a piece of cake and less troublesome than IUI from someone....but yea, i'd still be a tad nervous about it too. Its such a good outcome so far though!! Come on baby....
> 
> AFM- I have to go to a baby shower from my work girls. Kinda dreading it because ive never hung out with them outside of work really so im nervous....I hope Kian doesn't get fussy, puke on anyone, fart all night, or be naughty! I also hope its quick and everyone doesn't bombard me with 600 questions! I hate being put on the spot and hate attention of the room on me....so I'd usually rather be a party attender, not a party focus...eeeeeeK!!!

the transfer Im not worried about as it will be similar to the IUI...its the retrieval...they stick a needle through the vaginal wall into the ovary....and times that by 15 or so eggs! I hate things down there so will be a nervous mess until its over!!!!

and I am exactly the same, I hate any fuss or attention. luckily being british I tell everyone we dont do showers so I get out of them. Im sure kian will charm them all!!


----------



## sherylb

I absolutely positively can not wait to see the name on this thread change to Kristin.  She has been super super active today and my stomach hasn't stopped growling for some reason since I sat down 30 minutes ago even though I ate about an hour ago.


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo, what an awesome response Sarah!! I'm so excited for you!!!!

:hugs: for you Dew; we love ya! Come back when you can, but take the time you need too. :)

Yay for Mummy!!!!!!! I know I already posted on FB too, but YAY!!!! congrats!!!!


AFM, Caleb is doing great. It's normal for newborns to loose up to 10% of their weight in the first week. Caleb lost 20g (not even 1oz) so I'm chuffed with that! He's obviously feeding well!!!
Here he is wearing 'big boy' clothes! lol
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3602.jpg


----------



## sarahincanada

flying he is gorgeous!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Cute outfit. I love Kian in little big dude outfits!! And that blanket is soooooo cute. 

Sarah- through vaginal wall??? Like, from the outside of your stomach?


----------



## NDH

Wow Sarah that's fantastic! I can't believe retrieval is going to be on Sunday already! I'm so used to IVF being the long protocol that it seems insanely fast for you. So far so good, now to see how many eggs they collect. Of course, the real test will be how many of them make it to transfer... (hoping for a couple of freezies for you!)

Sheryl, I hope Kristin comes soon - maybe she'll be an 11/11/11 baby :)

Amy, I love your bed spread!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Cute outfit. I love Kian in little big dude outfits!! And that blanket is soooooo cute.
> 
> Sarah- through vaginal wall??? Like, from the outside of your stomach?

they go in through the vagina and peirce through to the ovary. i havent looked into it too much as it makes me feel sick!! I think the ultrasound would be on the stomach? urghh!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Wow Sarah that's fantastic! I can't believe retrieval is going to be on Sunday already! I'm so used to IVF being the long protocol that it seems insanely fast for you. So far so good, now to see how many eggs they collect. Of course, the real test will be how many of them make it to transfer... (hoping for a couple of freezies for you!)

thanks ndh! yes, I am keeping realistic and will have to see how the eggs do next week. at least we are doing ICSI so they inject the eggs straight away with the best sperm, no waiting around. if I find next week the eggs dont do well at least I will have an answer instead of this unexplained thing. plus if I do have to go through this again its not been bad so i could do it (although I might change my mind after the retrieval!!!).


----------



## Huggles

wow sarah - so excited you have so many follies!

Cute pic flying!


----------



## flyingduster

wooot! I'm feeling rather proud of myself today; I made out first outing alone!!! Wow, I had no idea how scary it would be to attempt that... lol. But we did it! We went to an antenatal class coffee group at one of the mums homes. I figured it would be a safe place to head to; poop and screams and boobs won't worry any of them, and if I forget to take something they can help or whatever!!! And we did fine, Caleb slept most of it, and had a feed. He's the youngest in the group, but not the smallest! lol

Oh, and I realised today he's 11 days old on 11/11/11! heh.

Pics from earlier:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_36101.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_36081.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## sherylb

I am really really hoping that my contractions continue. This could end up being an 11/11 baby. I woke up at 1:45 to go to the bathroom and felt the urge to pray pray pray for today to be the day so that Daddy can spend several days with her before he has to work Monday. Contractions started up slowly at 2.


----------



## sarahincanada

huggles how is everything doing with you and caleb? havent had time to pop over to your journal so hope everything is going well :kiss: :hugs:

amy wow I love those photos!! :cloud9:

sheryl oooooh hoping 11/11/11 is your day, come on kristen!


----------



## sherylb

At this point she is just trying to kill me sticking out her butt and feet through my stomach and going crazy with movement.


----------



## nypage1981

Mine tried to alien break out the night I was in labor. Dunno why they say they slow down movement whenou are ready. Mine moved more.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah this is day 2 of this crazy movement.

It is clearly piss mommy off day at our house. Between Kristin's every move making me hurt so much and my stupid cat crying for 20 minutes while I finished my nap I am getting it from both ends. All my cat wanted was for me to add more food to her bowl. She didn't want to eat the food that was already there. And the cats are chasing each other around the house like fools. And my cat also has some fetish for Kristin's socks because every time I walk in the living room there is at least one on the floor.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi!! so had another ultrasound this morning (hmmmm Ive loved getting up at 5:30am to drive for 3 hours there and back, done it 3 times this week, all*** while I have a bulging ovaries :haha:). My 19 follicles are still there and growing, so taking the trigger tonight and ER on Sunday. Im so happy thats it for injections tonight. the inside of my elbow is all bruised from all the blood tests and my stomach has had enough! omg it would be amazing for this IVF to work AND to get some frozen, so I might not have to do this ever again! but if I did have to it wasnt that bad.

the nurse said some of the smaller follicles probably wont be mature, and some might not have eggs in, so Im hoping for at least 10 mature, then would love at least 4 to make it. but we will see!

mummy does lizzie look like lottie did when a baby?


----------



## sherylb

So excited Sarah! Can't wait to hear the great news!


----------



## Huggles

sarah - me and logan are doing ok thanks. He gained 200g when we weighed him on thurs (2.6kg on monday, 2.8kg on thurs) which was a huge relief. Dr is also happy that his jaundice looks loads better after the phototherapy earlier this week.
I'm on a minor mission to try and increase my milk supply at the moment as it is hopelessly too little. Seen some progress today already which is encouraging. Will (hopefully) write more details in my journal at some point, but possibly not tonight. In a little bit if an emotional patch at the moment, so just trying to get through that as well. Pretty sure it's mostly hormone related.

so excited for you for the next couple of days!

Flying - lovely pics xx


----------



## sarahincanada

omg I cant belive how ignorant people can be.

someone in the over 35 folder was talking about a harrowing experience she had at the doctor. she wrote in the middle of her post that the doctor was the 'darkest male dr there' . I took great offense to that and replied saying what I thought and she did remove it. then of course people reply to defend the person, saying its ok as people say things they dont mean when they are distressed. WTF??? I wouldnt have even noticed the colour of the doctors skin let alone mentioned it in a negative way on a message board :growlmad: if anyone of colour had read what she wrote I think they would have been upset, and so I stand by my replies to her. its those sort of people that keeps racism alive in this world, but they are completely clueless.


----------



## sherylb

Seriously, who cares what color the doctor is as long as they are a good doctor. Agreed.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarah - me and logan are doing ok thanks. He gained 200g when we weighed him on thurs (2.6kg on monday, 2.8kg on thurs) which was a huge relief. Dr is also happy that his jaundice looks loads better after the phototherapy earlier this week.
> I'm on a minor mission to try and increase my milk supply at the moment as it is hopelessly too little. Seen some progress today already which is encouraging. Will (hopefully) write more details in my journal at some point, but possibly not tonight. In a little bit if an emotional patch at the moment, so just trying to get through that as well. Pretty sure it's mostly hormone related.
> 
> so excited for you for the next couple of days!
> 
> Flying - lovely pics xx

awww I can imagine there would be all sorts of emotions happening, and adding the hormones in can really enhance things. glad to hear he is doing ok. :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl seeing as you are going to be next will you be updating this thread when in hospital on your phone?? ooooh I can just feel its close :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

I'm sure wherever I post Huggles will see and pass on. We have 2 threads and many journals that we both post on. Plus she is on my journal too.


----------



## sherylb

Flying and Pretthi will see if I post on Facebook.


----------



## sarahincanada

Ive briefly mentioned before about christmas and how I really want to fly home. obviously if Im not pregnant its fine, I can go ahead and will do another IVF when I return in the new year. However if I do get pregnant Im still tempted. Ive read so many things that say its fine, its just my husband saying after we have paid so much why risk it. But I want to go home as it wont be the same here and my mum is 72 and so I wonder how many xmases she has left. ny and mummy can you remind me, didnt both of you fly in your first trimester? I also really want to go on a cruise for my hubbies 30th bday over new year but thats a shorter flight toronto - florida. also on my flight toronto - uk i can get first class with my points and lie down. what would you do???


----------



## sarahincanada

when I google it I find this :dohh:

"My doc said that she wanted to make sure that I am aware that some doctors think that it is not a good idea to fly on longer flights in the first trimester due to the higher UV radiation levels at higher elevations ... and that since the baby's vital organs develop in weeks 7-10wks, that could be a bad idea. She said that she never had anyone who had issues but that she at least wanted to tell me that there is a certain risk associated with it and that to be on the safeside, she would probably recommend not taking longer flights."

:shrug:

but I find way more sites saying its fine! I will have to ask my doctor. I wouldnt care normally but christmas for me is so special at home.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, i guess i would ask my doctor as well, i wouldnt bother reading so much on sites, they just confuse us so much !! xx and yay for your ultrasound going well, sorry those injections are hurting you so much, but coming to the end of it now, and hoping it all goes well, everything is looking positive anyway !!! xxxx

flying, lovely pics !!

Huggles, so sorry about logans jaundice, i do hope he is doing ok right now.. xxx hope you dont feel too emotional. it must be an emotional time for you, but hope you feel better soon xx

Hope everyone else is doing great ! xx

sheryl, youre totally next !!!


----------



## flyingduster

I FINALLY got my birth story up: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ral-water-birth-hospital-wait-worth-long.html but it's rather a book so don't read unless ya have time! lol!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Has mummy put an announcement or pics up? 

Sarah, lol at your love for the commute to get ultrasound. Hopefully this is it for all that. So excited for your transfer! I would ask the doc about the flight. I taveled to Florida w no issues.....yes I had read about the uv stuff, but wasn't concerned with it. Just stretch legs a lot if you do.....mummy traveled too but not sure how long hers was.....where was this racist person from? Seems a bit harsh to type that, leaving it a very permanent trace of your ignorance in writing. No matter how pissed, really?

Sheryl looks like no 11/11/11 baby! Soon though, it's gotta be any time now!

Flying, I will read your story just not quite yet. 1130 pm n gunna try getting kan to sleep in hs bed tonight rather than his bouncy chair on my bed. 

Hi preethi and ndh! 

Huggles so glad Logan is doing better. Hormones are evil, it will pass I promise!

Dew, hugs to you. Enjoy some rest this weekend.


----------



## NDH

Sarah, I don't really have any advice on the flying home for Christmas issue at all :shrug: Whatever you decide I'm sure will be best though :hugs:

Nikki, yes Mummy has pictures of Elizabeth on her facebook and made an announcement there a couple of hours after Sheryl let us know. She's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## sherylb

No 11/11/11 baby but I can still make 11/12/11. Having stupid contractions again.


----------



## nypage1981

Thoughti had mummy on my fb but since I've seen nothing, apparently not. Weird.


----------



## Huggles

i think mummycat flew from south africa to uk in first tri, which is a 12 hour flight. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## nypage1981

I think she did, I wasn't sure how long that was. So 12 is a good amount of time!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> i think mummycat flew from south africa to uk in first tri, which is a 12 hour flight. I could be wrong tho.

yes I think that was right after conception if I remember correctly? I will ask my doctor, and it really depends on my husband...if he is really against like he is now it then I suppose I will listen to him. thing is I had one christmas with his family (the year we got married) and I didnt enjoy it so I will try to convince him to go away with me somewhere either a short flight or driving. but Im sure he will want to be with family, but perhaps we can leave next day so that would get me through christmas day.

come on kristin!!


----------



## sherylb

She has no intention of coming out despite every night me having contractions and they stop. I am really getting concerned about DH being able to bond with her if she doesn't come in the next week. He is going to start working shift work immediately after Thanksgiving and won't be able to help out much by the time he gets back on normal time. There are 2 of 4 shifts that he could be assigned that would give him about a week off to start combined with Thanksgiving days off though so I am hoping for that.


----------



## Huggles

sheryl updated another thread half an hour ago: 'waters broke at 11:30. Headed to hospital'

good luck sheryl!


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo!! good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## NDH

Good luck Sheryl!


----------



## sherylb

Kristin arrived at 620. 6 lb 13 Oz. 20 inches.


----------



## Huggles

big congrats sheryl! :wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Congratulations sheryl !!! i thought as much, that id come on bnb today and youd probably be in labour ! xx


----------



## Dew

Hey Sheryl! So happy for you!! Congratulations! Hope you and Kristin are doing well and Kristin's daddy gets enough time to bond with his baby girl before getting busy with work. Take care!


----------



## Dew

Sarah: FXed retrieval goes well and your first IVF is successful :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Congrats Sheryl! Yay for a baby who made it to term without going overdue!

Sarah, I hope retrieval goes great today :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: ladies!!! 

HUGE congrats Sheryl!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: Welcome little Kristin!!! 

Sorry it's taken so long to get on here... been a bit crazy here (with my stupid phone that doesn't allow bnb access easily) and my family here so I've not had much quiet time to myself!

I hope you're all well... Huggles I noticed a post about Logan having jaundice and monitoring his weight... I hope all is okay and thinking of you guys lots!! *hugs* Hormones are evil buggers! I was a mess with Lottie... am a lot more relaxed with Lizzie! 

Flying... stunning pics of Caleb!! 

Sarah, Lizzie looks very similar to Lottie and I def think you'll be able to tell they are sisters as they grow (which i love). I did indeed fly 12 hours after conception. We got a very faint BFP the day we were due to fly back but a confirmed BFP 2 days later! 

Nikki... I'm sorry I don't have you on facebook... here I am ... I've added some pics to my journal too and hopefully will post a pic or two in here in the next few days. 

Sadly I have to dash now as my folks need to get to bed and I need to change Lizzie's nappy! :D 

Sarah... THINKING OF YOU! Hope your egg retrieval goes well!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!
thank you for the lovely messages :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
got home and went straight to bed and just got up! I feel quite nauseous and woozy. the EC was horrible, I cried all the way thought :blush: I didnt feel barely any sedation and quite a bit of pain :cry: it surprised me as Id read about people dozing off and waking up in recovery....I was aware of everything. at one point she found it hard to get to some eggs so the nurse had to press down on my tummy and that was awful. But they got 20 eggs! will find out tomorrow how many were mature and how many they injected. hope it was worth it, right now I cant say I would do this again but perhaps with more sedation I could. I felt quite tired after in recovery so perhaps I had a delayed reaction.

congratulations sheryl!!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Yay Sheryl!!!!!!!

And :hugs: for you Sarah; 20 eggs is amazing! I can't wait to hear how many were injected!! Hoping theres a good number of everything so you get some to freeze too! Exciting stuff!!!!!!


----------



## NDH

Wow 20 eggs is amazing! I'm sorry the egg retrieval was so rough though :(. It doesn't sound right at all that you experienced that much pain from it :(. If you have to do it again (FXd you don't - especially if you have freezies to use for next time) I would definitely request heavy sedation. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

really glad to hear they got so many eggs sarah! sorry the procedure was painful though :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats Sheryl!

Sarah that's too bad it was so aweful but congrats for it being done. Hope yo are resting now and feel better soon.


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy I added you!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Nikki! :D 

Oh Sarah.... sorry it hurt so much hun! :hugs: Lets hope and pray that you'll not need to go through that again! :hugs: Looking forward to hearing how the eggs did! It's amazing that you got 20!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

OMG out of the 20 eggs all were mature and so they injected all 20, and right now 19 have developed into embryos. Im in shock! Im sure that number will drop drastically over the week, but its a great number to start with and i didnt expect that :happydance: on the sheet they gave me it said only up to 30% of embryos make it to blastocyst. I cant get too excited yet just incase they dont continue, but so far so good! :happydance:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> OMG out of the 20 eggs all were mature and so they injected all 20, and right now 19 have developed into embryos. Im in shock! Im sure that number will drop drastically over the week, but its a great number to start with and i didnt expect that :happydance: on the sheet they gave me it said only up to 30% of embryos make it to blastocyst. I cant get too excited yet just incase they dont continue, but so far so good! :happydance:

Sarah: I can see your pregnancy dream becoming a reality now, very cautiously congratulating you on the success so far and praying things continue to go forward in the best possible way...wishing you lots of good luck :hugs:


----------



## Dew

Mummy: just saw your new baby pictures, she is adorable :hugs: congrats once again!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I can see your pregnancy dream becoming a reality now, very cautiously congratulating you on the success so far and praying things continue to go forward in the best possible way...wishing you lots of good luck :hugs:

thanks dew :hugs::hugs::hugs: Ive been thinking about you, how are you doing? did your hcg go down? are you taking a break? please update me as I worry about you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

OH WOW... Sarah that's AWESOME news!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

Hi Dew... I've been thinking of you loads my lovely! Thank you for your lovely comments! xx

The midwife came today... Lizzie at 5 days old weighs the same as she did at birth. So I'm pleased! :)


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah that's fantastic news :thumbup:Chuffed to bits for you ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## NDH

FXd and loads of :dust: Sarah! Looking really good so far - it's amazing they were all mature!

Mummy, great news about Lizzie! Love the avatar pic :)


----------



## flyingduster

omg! 20 mature eggs is freekin awesome!!! I know they won't all grow, but YAY for having high numbers to work with!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, that is amazing news ,. i am sooo pleased for you !!!! 20 mature eggs !!! well what do you know !!! this is it for you., i am 99 percent confident that this is going to work out for you and that you are going to be pregnant by the end of this IVF cycle 
!!! cant believe you have come so far !!!! you may not have given birth by 2011, you most certainly will be pregnant !!! :happydance:

Dew, how are you hun? are you doing ok ? not heard much from you.. :hugs:

Mummy, flying, Nikki, sheryl, following you on facebook !

Huggles, hope logan is ok now and has recovered and is doing well at home :hugs:

AFM, nothing much to report, her brain scan went well and that blood clot is getting old now, so thats good news, we have her appointment on sunday for weighing etc.. 

I am going to india on christmas night, and back on the 27th for my grandmas 81st..so dh will be looking after gemma for 2 days straight !

we will mostly be going to australia for 3 weeks from jan 1st, havent booked the tickets yet, but thats the plan for now !

Hope all the mums and tots are doing well.. :hugs: to all of you !


----------



## Huggles

oh wow sarah, that is FANTASTC!!!

Had logan weighed again yesterday (2 weeks old) and he's back to birth weight :D So relieved. And his jaundice is also loads better since the phototherapy. So all is going well again.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6738.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6772.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6787.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









facebook 101.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MummyCat

Awwwwwwwwwww.... Huggles the pics are gorgeous! :cloud9:

Sarah... hopign to hear good news today! *fingers crossed* 

Preethi hope you have a fabulous time in Oz! Very jealous as I'd love to visit there but we'll be in South Africa at the time so at least enjoying some sunshine! :D x


----------



## sarahincanada

omg huggles LOVE the photos!! he is so so cute. and so happy things are improving every day.

preethi Im very jealous you are going to oz! hubby had mentioned if this IVF doesnt work perhaps we will go back there on a trip, where exactly are you going?

mummy love love love the photos of lottie and lizzie. when I look at photos of lottie as a baby you can see features of how she looks today (if that makes sense) so interesting to look at lizzie and try to picture how she will look. I just melt when I see photos of lottie, I dont know what it is about her little face but its soooooooooo cute and I just want to cuddle her!!

im going shopping with my mum today so wont be hanging around waiting for the call from the clinic, hope I have some embies still going strong!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sherylb

Ok, for anyone who would like to know my link to my parenting journal (including birth story) and Kristin's Facebook picture album have been added to my signature. Kristin is having a nice long nap in her swing after her first bath at home today.


----------



## sarahincanada

I have 17 embryos still going strong
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

so it will definitely be a 5 day transfer on friday. she left a message so I didnt get to speak to her, hopefully will get to talk to her tomorrow.

I dont know if this is normal, I think perhaps its harder to get them to go past day 3, 4, 5 so I do expect some to not continue, but very pleased so far!! :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

That's great news! Can they freeze the eggs at this point still?


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> That's great news! Can they freeze the eggs at this point still?

they dont freeze until after the day 5 transfer. someone in the assisted folder had 14 embryos, 2 transfered but then the 12 didnt make it to freeze quality. so anything can happen, have to take it day by day!

just looked at your photos, she is sooooo cute! who does she look like? are you on :cloud9:?


----------



## sherylb

She slightly favors Mark. BFing is hard work. She sleeps like 23 hours a day. We see her dr in the morning.


----------



## NDH

Fantastic news Sarah! It's looking really promising for having extras to freeze at this point. Have you decided yet if you just want one transferred or if you'll take a chance on two?


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah I'm so happy to come on here and see good news! Like you say, so far so good! Keep praying for your eggs! Take the chance on 2! Lol. 

Sheryl kristin is adorable! 

Preethi, that's awesome that you go tonindia, will you miss Gemma so much? Mbrave girl to leave her for so long, how come they can't come? How is she, gaining weight nicely? 

Huggles he is so cute! Glad to see his jaundice improved. 

Ndh, feeling tired and anxious yet? I started getting tired again around 34 weeks. 

Mummy I love the avatar. Super cute! 

Dew, hi. Hope you are hanging in there. And staying warm, can't believe we are finally getting the cold cold weather.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, i will mainly be in sydney and then we will probably hire a car to drive around somewhere near, cant do much with a 4 month old baby.. i would like your IVF o work out, you can go on a trip anytime later !!! your hubby is cute trying to take your mind off by saying that if it dosent work out then you will go on a trip to oz, but i hope it does work !!! FX'D and super yay for 17 mature follicles, thats real good going !!!

Nikki, she has an appointment on sunday, so will be able to tell her weight then !! how is kian doing ? lovin all your pics !!! i am so not taking her to india because she will need so many shots etc to make sure she dosent fall ill and she needs to gain her immunity, so she wont be going anywhere near india for atleast 6 months !! x

Huggles, so glad logan is doing ok !! your pics are gorgeous., so professional !!!

Hope all of you are doing well, ndh, how are you getting on??

Mummy, how is lottie doing with lizzie? she must be the excited big sister !!


----------



## sherylb

Pretthi I keep thinking how much Kristin and Gemma's pictures look alike but I guess that's not uncommon with them both being young baby girls. :cloud9:

We have our first pediatrician appointment at 9:45 today. I am looking forward to finding out her weight change and getting her looked over again. She changes so much every day.


----------



## Huggles

sarah that's fantastic news! Hope they all keep growing well!

Good luck at the paed today sheryl! Kristin's pics are gorgeous!


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> mummy love love love the photos of lottie and lizzie. when I look at photos of lottie as a baby you can see features of how she looks today (if that makes sense) so interesting to look at lizzie and try to picture how she will look. I just melt when I see photos of lottie, I dont know what it is about her little face but its soooooooooo cute and I just want to cuddle her!!

Thank you honey :cloud9: I know what you mean about Lottie's features, you can def see her in her baby pics! :D Bless you for wanting to cuddle her! :cloud9: It makes me so proud as her Mum!! Thanks honey! Seriously though... we should make a plan to catch up for a coffee when you're over some time! Your family are only about 30-45min from us!! Hopefully once you're pregnant or bringing baby over to meet family! :dance: :dance: :dance: 



sherylb said:


> Ok, for anyone who would like to know my link to my parenting journal (including birth story) and Kristin's Facebook picture album have been added to my signature. Kristin is having a nice long nap in her swing after her first bath at home today.

Ah honey.... she's gorgeous! :cloud9: congrats and i'm sure you're so so pleased she's here now!! 



sarahincanada said:


> I have 17 embryos still going strong
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> so it will definitely be a 5 day transfer on friday. she left a message so I didnt get to speak to her, hopefully will get to talk to her tomorrow.
> 
> I dont know if this is normal, I think perhaps its harder to get them to go past day 3, 4, 5 so I do expect some to not continue, but very pleased so far!! :happydance:

:wohoo: That is awesome news! Can't wait to hear how they do in the next couple days!!



babyhopes2323 said:


> Mummy, how is lottie doing with lizzie? she must be the excited big sister !!

She's doing really well! She's not jealous at all just really wanting to be involved! She helps us change her bottom by passing me the cotton wool, she talks to her in a very cute high pitched voice! :rofl:

Hope you guys are all keeping well... I'm getting ready to have my house back now! My folks have been an amazing help, but I'm feeling the need for our space back! My Dad's been a bit grumpy today... which doesn't make matters easy! :dohh:


----------



## NDH

Nikki, I'm not really getting anxious or impatient yet, but DH is lol. He keeps saying that he can't wait til the baby gets here. He still loves belly snuggles but I think he's starting to get a little bored with it and is ready for the next step. I, on the other hand, am in no hurry and won't mind in the least if baby decides not to come before his/her due date :rofl: (though that's still 6 weeks away - I could change my mind in the mean time).

Mummy, good news about soon having your place to yourself again. It's hard sharing a roof with your parents (or grown up children in their case lol) for more than a few weeks, even if you get along great. It's nice that they were able to come and help out with the baby though - at least I hope they've been a help.

Preethi, it will be so hard for you to leave Gemma while you go to India! But I totally understand your reasoning for not taking her. It will be some nice daddy time with her though :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi I did not realize India ad o much illness. I would def not let her go! Will you get all he vaccines thm o sty Healy? Are you visiting your sis? 

Sarah n cat tht would be so net if you ever met! 

Sheryl, hoe the doc goes well! Mine is nex week, I'm terrified of the vaccines. So terrified.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sheryl, i guess both of them do have big eyes, which make them look similar !! xx
good luck with the appointment today !!x

Mummy, thats so cute of lottie, to be so involved., i laughed to myself when you mentioned the high pitched voice, i can only imagine !!!! xxx :cloud9:

it would be so nice to meet any of you really, imagine chatting on a website for over a year and then now, passing through the journey and then meeting any of you., it would be so nice if you could meet sarah when / if she comes over to the uk. !
id have liked to do the same ! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, india does have a lot of illnesses and though i come from there, i usually end up a bit ill myself sometimes when i go and its mainly due to the rainy season and change of climate from dubai and lifestyle etc xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

ny, my sis is coming down to where we will be going for the occasion so yeah ill get to meet her..i didnt understand what you asked about the vaccines, i dont need them if thats what youre asking, usually give them vaccines to kids x


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy we will definitely get together when Im home. Coffee at Milton Keynes shopping centre??!!!!

and preethi I want to visit dubai so we will meet one day!!


----------



## sarahincanada

so I have 16 embryos going strong :happydance::happydance::happydance:

she didnt have any info on the quality, and said that they leave them incubating between now and day 5, so I wont get the final report till we go in for the transfer on friday. she said to prepare for the numbers to go down so Im not shocked on friday. I just hope they are good quality, not just 16 okish embryos!!

Ive decided I will implant 2, so right now praying theres 2 goods ones in there and if I get some to freeze even better 

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- how many did you start with again? And how many days ago? Im just wondering what to expect...like one a day to go or what do you think? Also, how do they know the quality? Some tests im assuming but how? 

Preethi- yea I wondered if you needed the vaccines to protect yourself so you dont bring something home to Gemma....but you 're probably immune to them all i suppose. Sounds like an exciting couple months for you with all the travels! I am Jealous.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- how many did you start with again? And how many days ago? Im just wondering what to expect...like one a day to go or what do you think? Also, how do they know the quality? Some tests im assuming but how?

awww lovely profile pic ny!!

so I started with 20 eggs, Day1: 19, Day2: 17, Day3: 16. I think Day 4 & 5 are the crucial days as thats when lots of them fail...I wouldnt be surprised if I only have 8 on Friday, and out of those 8 they wont all be top grade.

Its just amazing to me how Ive responded and Ive only lost 4 so far, I cant find many people with numbers like that to compare to. theres a girl in the assisted folder who had 14 embryos at day 5, so she had 2 transferred and then the 12 were not good enough for blast. that could easily happen with me. we will see! going shopping with mum tomorrow to pass the time and then we go 9am friday [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sherylb

Kristin's weight is down approximately 12% to 6 lb .5 oz. I told the doctor her feeding seems to be improving every day so we are going to have her weight re-checked Friday to make sure she is going in the right direction. We also had to have her blood checked for jaundice today but it was negative. She had a slight yellow spot on her belly and the pediatrician wanted to make sure she was perfectly healthy. She sucked on her paci during her shot (not bothered at all) and slept through her doctor appointment, hospital waiting room, shot, shopping and lunch.


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo! 16 still going is great!! Even though it'll likely go down a fair chunk, that's such a good number to be going on with at this point that at least there should be a good one or two in there!!!!


----------



## Huggles

Sarah i'm so glad you've got such great numbers. Fx'd there's some really good ones for transfer on Friday and that at least a few make it further for freezing! :dust:

Sheryl - glad kristin doesn't have jaundice. Hope her weight increases for her weigh-in on friday xx


----------



## sherylb

She's being bottle fed expressed milk now so I am sure she will be gaining as she should be.


----------



## flyingduster

Caleb lost a little weight in his first week too; it's totally normal, especially in breast-fed babies cos it's a bit harder work to get milk from the boob than the easy bottle! I think he was 10 days old rather than 7 days old too, so he probably took until 12 days old to get BACK to his birth weight. But now at 18 days old he's over 10lb; having gained 340g in the 8 days since that last weigh-in!


----------



## sherylb

At her first appointment the doctor said she was down 12% so I have to take her again tomorrow to be weighed. I almost forgot about the appointment completely.


----------



## flyingduster

good luck!


----------



## sherylb

Posting in my journal about my current worries and freak outs. :-(


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, woohoo for 16 embryos !!! like i said.. this is totally happening !!! :headspin: such a great number !!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


sheryl, losing a bit of weight in the first week is totally normal ! dont worry about it unless its drastic weight loss, and with the constant feeding, she will gain FX'D!! x

We have finally booked our trip ! we will be going to sydney on the 1st of jan. so will be at the airport at 12 midnight new years eve lol ! and will reach sydney at 10pm new years night !

we will be there for 18 nights and we come back on the 20th of jan .. just staying in sydney, not going anywhere else, we may drive around to some places, not too far away ! excited.. but a lot to plan and do, as i will be in india on the 25th night, back on 27th, and then got this big trip planned. ! now just have to go through the crzy visa procedures for this holiday ! x

nikki, love your profile pic !!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi sounds great! What will you be doing for 18 nights there?


----------



## sarahincanada

Im pupo with twins :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
cant remember the grading, will find that out tomorrow but they put the best 2 back in. theres 12 others they are still watching which varied from a morula to blastocysts (only 2 had arrested from day 3!). she thought I should have at least 3. off to bed for a nap :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

i have no idea ny, just going to be basically touring the sights, and living in an apartment, doing daily things, just seeing what its like to live in australia, basically to make up my mind, and to see if i can see myself living there !

Sarah, i am so excited for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! does this mean twin embryos of yours have been fertilized and that they are waiting to see whether one of the two or just both of them carry on ?? :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: congratulations !!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

woooooooooohoooooooooooo Sarah!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> i have no idea ny, just going to be basically touring the sights, and living in an apartment, doing daily things, just seeing what its like to live in australia, basically to make up my mind, and to see if i can see myself living there !
> 
> Sarah, i am so excited for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! does this mean twin embryos of yours have been fertilized and that they are waiting to see whether one of the two or just both of them carry on ?? :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: congratulations !!!!!

hi!! so as of today, 5 days after egg collection where they retrieved 20 eggs, I have 14 embryos that have start forming into blastocysts. they transferred 2 of the best ones into my uterus this morning, so they just need to implant [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; thats why people call it 'pupo'...pregnant until proven otherwise, as right now I have 2 blastocysts in my uterus!! the other 12 they will let me know tomorrow if any are good enough to freeze to use at a later point, she thought 2-3 would likely make it. 

these numbers are amazing for my age....majority of people who do IVF dont have many embryos make it to day 5, and those that do often theres only 1 or 2 to transfer, only 25% get any to freeze. Now we still dont know my egg quality and not all of the 14 blasts would make it to a healthy baby, but Im hoping theres a few good ones in there! I never thought I would respond like this and she kept saying how good it was for my age.

I went for a nap, I was cramping quite a bit when I got home. please please implant lil beany or beanies! I have my beta test a week monday, nov 28.

p.s I could easily live in australia, I loved it out there. it was like a more tropical, friendly version of england!!


----------



## Dew

Oh God! it all sounds amazingly great Sarah! Hoping the best of 2 implants and becomes your forever beautiful baby :happydance:
When you feel better and have more time at hand, please write about the whole experience. I thought you would stay near clinic on day of transfer but you drove back today? Take very good care and don't stress yourself out at all :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Oh God! it all sounds amazingly great Sarah! Hoping the best of 2 implants and becomes your forever beautiful baby :happydance:
> When you feel better and have more time at hand, please write about the whole experience. I thought you would stay near clinic on day of transfer but you drove back today? Take very good care and don't stress yourself out at all :hugs: :kiss:

it was too difficult as my mum is leaving tomorrow and we have to be at the airport for 6am so found it best we be at home. my clinic actually dont suggest bed rest, you can even return to work if not strenuous. so I just came home and been taking it easy. I had some cramping when I first came home and I had a nap.

do you mean details of the whole experience today?

HOW ARE YOU?? I have no idea what happened with everything with you...the betas, etc. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NDH

Oh Sarah that news just made my day! Now comes the hard part of waiting to see if they implant...
But congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Oh Sarah that news just made my day! Now comes the hard part of waiting to see if they implant...
> But congrats on being PUPO!

thanks NDH! would love to be pregnant right before you give birth....but as long as /i have some frozen I will be ok if this first time doest work. I had 14 left (including the 2 that were transferred this morning) and who knows which of them would lead to a healthy baby so have to find the good ones. the 2 transferred looked good today, but you never know. In fact on day 3 there was 2 that looked the best, and they were the ones that stopped growing! so if Id have had them transferred on day 3 it wouldnt have worked. I feel really happy, the whole thing was so tolerable and Im cautiously excited :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Wow sounds like you made the right decision waiting to do the 5 day transfer then! How strange that the only two embryos that didn't make it from day 3-5 are the two that were the best on day 3. 

I'm so excited for the way this cycle has gone for you. At the very least it will give you hope that IVF WILL work for you. The way you responded, the number of eggs that fertilised, the number of blastos that made it to day 5... It's all been statistically much better than average. I have my fingers and toes crossed that you'll break the statistical odds yet again and get your baby from your first IVF cycle :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

omg this is such exciting news.. !! thanks for explaining it in detail, i fully understand now... can you believe there are two inside you just right now !! the two best ones, i am so hoping this works out and your beta on 28 proves us right !!! xxx ahhhhhhhhhh and if you can freeze some from the 14 that would be totally amazing !! xxx :headspin:

keeping my fingers and toes and everything crossed for you for the 28th !!! thats 8 days away !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, aaaaahhhhhhhhhh! That's me screaming in excitement. Lol. Sorry I didn't read Facebook for your response yet but totally know what PUPO mans now. Congrats for being PUPO! I can't believe they're in you already. It's all happening so quick. Anything you were told to do to help them implant? Also, if you haerrozwn ones already, do you still pay for the entire ivf process w them? And are Rey said to be just as good as fresh? I hope that one of those inside you has implanted and is forming your baby! It's truly amazing.


----------



## MummyCat

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Come on Sarah's babies!! STICK!!! Sarah I am beyond excited for you!!! :dance:

Sheryl, hope you're doing okay hun! The ladies have offered some great advice, I hope you feel less stressed soon! I remember feeling overwhelmed in the first few weeks with Lottie. :hugs: It gets easier and the stresses get smaller! :hugs: I can't say they go away, because kids will always give you something to stress over... but you get better at dealing with them! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah, aaaaahhhhhhhhhh! That's me screaming in excitement. Lol. Sorry I didn't read Facebook for your response yet but totally know what PUPO mans now. Congrats for being PUPO! I can't believe they're in you already. It's all happening so quick. Anything you were told to do to help them implant? Also, if you haerrozwn ones already, do you still pay for the entire ivf process w them? And are Rey said to be just as good as fresh? I hope that one of those inside you has implanted and is forming your baby! It's truly amazing.

hi!!!! no I wasnt told to do anything special for implantation, but Im taken the progesterone 2x vaginally. Some people on here eat pineapple but Ive heard conflicting reports and so just not going to bother self prescribing anything.

I paid $650 to freeze (same price whether its 1 or 10 :shrug:) and if I want to use them I pay $1200 per cycle.....so really good compared to the $7200 for IVF with ICSI! plus you dont take any stimulating drugs its just some of the hormones, so you save thousands there too. They say about 75% survive the defrost so you definitely lose some, they freeze only the best.

my best case scenerio is to have this work and have some to freeze so I never have to take the stimulating drugs or go through the egg retrieval again...so FX I get good news about frozen today.

its almost 5am, my mum just left to go to the aitport as her flight is at 8am, hubby drove her and I didnt go as its so early and she thought I should rest. she was crying so after she left I couldnt get back to bed. I said next time I see her I hope I have a big bump :cry:


----------



## flyingduster

omg Sarah, PUPO!!!! Go YOU! :hugs: for you mum leaving, but like you say, hopefulyl next time you see her it'll be with a bump!!!


----------



## Huggles

oh wow sarah - how exciting! :yipee:
fx'd they stick and you get your baby! :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah I hope you get to show your mammy a big bump as well. Made me get teary eyed thinking about it! Fx so tightly for you !


----------



## sherylb

MummyCat said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Come on Sarah's babies!! STICK!!! Sarah I am beyond excited for you!!! :dance:
> 
> Sheryl, hope you're doing okay hun! The ladies have offered some great advice, I hope you feel less stressed soon! I remember feeling overwhelmed in the first few weeks with Lottie. :hugs: It gets easier and the stresses get smaller! :hugs: I can't say they go away, because kids will always give you something to stress over... but you get better at dealing with them! :hugs:

She is bfing again. Just have to get past initial squirms and eating hands.


----------



## sarahincanada

so Ive got 

:cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:

8 frosties :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

they say about 75% survive the defrost so thats 6 that could make it and be implanted in the future.

I just cant believe it. this really takes the pressure off this first time having to work. Im so happy!!! I really hope I can get a couple of babies from the total 10 blastsocysts, then I never have to do any of this again [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## nypage1981

wow! if im to be honest, i really hoped, but never expected this to be such a great turn out! im so happy for you. so with frozen ones its considered IUI? why dont they do the petri dish sperm meets egg thing? i may be all confused....


----------



## MummyCat

OH WOW....brilliant excellent fabulous news!!! I'm THRILLED for you!!! best news ever honey! Sorry about the sad goodbye to your Mum... but hopefully you will be visiting with a great big bump soon! :dance:

Sheryl, Lizzie chomps and sucks on her fingers ALL the time... well whenever she gets hungry anyway! :hugs: hope you get the feeding working for you!! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> wow! if im to be honest, i really hoped, but never expected this to be such a great turn out! im so happy for you. so with frozen ones its considered IUI? why dont they do the petri dish sperm meets egg thing? i may be all confused....

these are already day 5 blastocyts (sperm meets egg, fertilizes into an embryo, and if you are lucky by day 5 after retrieval they have developed into a blastocyst). so the frozen are the exact same as what was transfered inside me yesterday. so when I want to use them they just need to defrost them and if they survive the defrost they transfer them just like they did yesterday! Im in shock, so many people dont even make it to day 5 let alone have anything to freeze. I never thought it would go this good at my age. of course we dont know how many of them would lead to a healthy pregnancy, but having 10 Im hopeful [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## NDH

Wow 8 frosties! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## flyingduster

woohooo Sarah!!! that's amazing!!!!!!!!! sending you sooooooooo much baby-dust; we need another new pregnancy on here to follow along!!! lol


----------



## nypage1981

Thats a great explanation I totally get it now! Lol....so you can just use the frozen ones if there is a next cycle? How many IVfs did you get?


----------



## NDH

I think Sarah is planning on keeping her frozen ones for baby #2 and if this cycle doesn't take then she'll start again fresh (unless she's changed her mind).


----------



## Huggles

wow sarah, fabulous news!


----------



## MummyCat

So here's my latest dilema.... choosing 1 (or three) of these for our Christmas cards this year!
Christmas Card Shoot!!

Hope you're all well... how you feeling Sarah? WE've had a busy morning and cousins coming to visit in an hour... our house feels like a train station :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> I think Sarah is planning on keeping her frozen ones for baby #2 and if this cycle doesn't take then she'll start again fresh (unless she's changed her mind).

yes I was planning that, but now that I have 8 frosties (never in a million years thought I would have that many) I think I will do some frozen transfers first. reason being 1. the egg retrieval was more painful that I thought and 2. theres been a lot in the media about IVF drugs causing cancer as quite a few high profile people have done IVF had then had breast or ovarian cancer. I dont believe it causes it exactly but perhaps if you are susceptible to getting it already then it might enhance it. regardless I dont really want to pump myself full of drugs again if I can avoid it. The drugs are used when you need to stimulate your ovaries to produce lots of eggs so you dont need that in a frozen cycle. so I might try 2 lots of frozen transfers, so Id use up 4, then think about another fresh cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> So here's my latest dilema.... choosing 1 (or three) of these for our Christmas cards this year!
> Christmas Card Shoot!!
> 
> Hope you're all well... how you feeling Sarah? WE've had a busy morning and cousins coming to visit in an hour... our house feels like a train station :rofl:

omg I love them!!!! there are so many cute ones it would be hard to choose. can you do a card with 4 little windows with different photos, with the words in the middle? I think people will love to see a couple of different ones. you have to show one of lottie laughing like #10 or 13, she is so cute. love #4, #20 and #26 is so cute as it looks like she is squeezing lizzie!!

Im feeling great thanks! little crampy here and there but otherwise fine. its so weird to know I had 2 blasts put in but not know what they are doing right now. if they dont implant I wonder what day they flush out.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Thats a great explanation I totally get it now! Lol....so you can just use the frozen ones if there is a next cycle? How many IVfs did you get?

hi!! how are you? still tired or are nights better?

here in canada you only pay per IVF, so I only paid for 1 cycle, but luckily that 1 cycle produced 8 frosties. Its only about $1200 per cycle to use the frosties so I will probably do a cycle in january if this one doesnt work. 

if I did another fresh cycle I would be paying the $10,000 all over again, the money I dont care about as much as going through all the drugs and egg retrieval again. Im really hoping theres a couple of healthy babies in the 10 blasts I have so I dont have to do all that again [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## nypage1981

Catherine very cute! Love #5 and #13! Also him in the sticking so cute bi wS thinking of doing that too! But my guy isn't so little so not sure how it will work. Plus I don't have his stocking yet. 

Sarah I'm good. Sleep is ok but now I'm getting stressed over his bouts of screaming. Last night was 2 hours I cried with him. Not colic cuz its during the day too. Think he has bad reflux and it saddens me because I am working my ass off to breast feed and I don't feel like its good for him:(. I will get through it but for right now I'm feeling kind of down. 
Do you go to the far away clinic still if you just transfer frozen ones? I doubt you will need to do that and your blasts are doing something magic in there! How many years can they freeze for? Also, with that many, what if you only want one more child and had some left over that is a healthy blast? Do you feel you'd be able to let it die? You elect maybe 5 to survive what if that's potential for 2-3 more kids? Lol. So crazy that many were good to freeze. Truly amazing!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Catherine very cute! Love #5 and #13! Also him in the sticking so cute bi wS thinking of doing that too! But my guy isn't so little so not sure how it will work. Plus I don't have his stocking yet.
> 
> Sarah I'm good. Sleep is ok but now I'm getting stressed over his bouts of screaming. Last night was 2 hours I cried with him. Not colic cuz its during the day too. Think he has bad reflux and it saddens me because I am working my ass off to breast feed and I don't feel like its good for him:(. I will get through it but for right now I'm feeling kind of down.
> Do you go to the far away clinic still if you just transfer frozen ones? I doubt you will need to do that and your blasts are doing something magic in there! How many years can they freeze for? Also, with that many, what if you only want one more child and had some left over that is a healthy blast? Do you feel you'd be able to let it die? You elect maybe 5 to survive what if that's potential for 2-3 more kids? Lol. So crazy that many were good to freeze. Truly amazing!

yes something to think about, I guess I will see how I do with these 2, if it doesnt work this cycle then I would feel that we may end up using them all for a couple of children. if this works and I still have 8 frozen I suppose we will try until we have the amount of children we want, and if theres any left I would consider donating to an infertile couple. We had to already fill in some forms, and on there we donated extra to research. But now I have the frosties I do feel that I would prefer to donate them than give them to science. Being through unexplained infertility Ive faced a future without children and it would be nice to help a couple who was definitely infertile. its a little weird to think of your dna being given to someone else, but I think I could get over that. A lot of people could never donate their embryos so Im sure theres not that many available for couples who need them.

I think they can be frozen for a long time, we pay a $250 per year fee to keep them. and yes we would go to the same clinic. the egg transfer was totally fine and not painful so I dont mind doing that again and again. in fact it was quite a magical experience to hear them come in with 2 embryos and insert them, and see 2 little dots on the screen. they gave me a print out of the little dots too!!

sorry to hear about the screaming, that must be so hard and thats why Im nervous about possibilty having twins. Im sure day by day it will get better, how is OH coping with it?

grrr I wish theres was a simple way to know if your embryos had implanted or not, instead of having to wait. Ive been testing out my trigger shot and today I dont really see a line so any lines from now on may be a baby!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, woohoo !!!!!!!!!!! 8 frosties !!! :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: told you this is happening !! 

mummy such cute pics.. im at a loss as to what to suggest !! theyre so damn cute !! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

if any of you are interested here is a list of what happens after a day 5 transfer

Im only on day 2 *yawn* :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







ivf.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks for that sarah, im reading through it !!!

forgot to mention, gemma had her appointment today and now weighs 3.6kg

im so happy that shes finally of a normal babys birth weight.. my sister was born at 3.5 and was huge. ! gemma is still slender around her legs, so im guessing its bone weight but shes got a chubby face .. happy about weight gain, screamed her head off getting two injections on her thighs.. normal routine vaccines..


----------



## sarahincanada

awww poor gemma! still the crying last for long? glad she is doing well with her weight. I think its time for some new photos!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> omg I love them!!!! there are so many cute ones it would be hard to choose. can you do a card with 4 little windows with different photos, with the words in the middle? I think people will love to see a couple of different ones. you have to show one of lottie laughing like #10 or 13, she is so cute. love #4, #20 and #26 is so cute as it looks like she is squeezing lizzie!!
> 
> Im feeling great thanks! little crampy here and there but otherwise fine. its so weird to know I had 2 blasts put in but not know what they are doing right now. if they dont implant I wonder what day they flush out.

Thanks hun!! I've taken your advice and done just that! I'll let you know what it looks like when complete... very simple but I think it's better that way! :D I really like number 26... but think number 24 is a better one of Lizzie 

So excited for you! Really can't wait to see if this works for you! I will literally jump for joy!! :D 



sarahincanada said:


> if any of you are interested here is a list of what happens after a day 5 transfer
> 
> Im only on day 2 *yawn* :coffee:

Fabulous, thanks for that... only one week to go then! :dance: :dance:



babyhopes2323 said:


> Thanks for that sarah, im reading through it !!!
> 
> forgot to mention, gemma had her appointment today and now weighs 3.6kg
> 
> im so happy that shes finally of a normal babys birth weight.. my sister was born at 3.5 and was huge. ! gemma is still slender around her legs, so im guessing its bone weight but shes got a chubby face .. happy about weight gain, screamed her head off getting two injections on her thighs.. normal routine vaccines..

Ahhh... well done Gemma! Lottie was born at 3.8 and Lizzie 3.3... so I think Gemma has done fabulosly well. Both my girls were born with very skinny legs... though Lottie chubbed up a bit later! :D


----------



## NDH

Sarah that makes sense to try a couple frozen transfers first.
Nikki, recently in birth stories forum there was a lady who had a baby from a frozen transfer that had been frozen for 13 years.
Mummy im on my phone and will have to look at photos on my computer later.
Man my phone sucks. My ipod is dead and as frustrating as it was this is worse lol.


----------



## NDH

Mummy, my vote is for pictures 5, 18, 21 and 25. So gorgeous :cloud9: Lottie looks absolutely besotted with her baby sister :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi great job for Gemma weight gin.m. Just wait, she will suddenly develope little baby rolls on her thighs! It's so cute. 

Sarah, so that list is if it's doing the right thing, What happens to the blastocyte if it doesn't succeed? Hopefully it does! That's great that you will do ate them. I would too because if this works it old be hard for me not to think of the blasts as babies already, and don't want science messing with them. 

Ndh that's crazy they were frozen for 13 years. Why did she have frozen eggs fr do long anyways? Sirry bout your phone. I stopped looking at bnb on my phone because it was too tedious. 

Mummy love the avatar!

I brought my kids to a portrait studio last night for their holiday photos. I will share some later. We had a family photo shoot already so just wanted these ones kinda quick and easy. Turned out well!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah, so that list is if it's doing the right thing, What happens to the blastocyte if it doesn't succeed? Hopefully it does! That's great that you will do ate them. I would too because if this works it old be hard for me not to think of the blasts as babies already, and don't want science messing with them.

If it doesnt implant Im not sure what happens, i assume it dissolves and leaves the body. you would need a microscope to see the blast so I would never know. 

Ive been testing out the trigger and today the 2nd line is sooooo light you can barely see it, so perhaps tomorrow the test will be blank. then wednesday is technically 10dpo so I could start seeing something if I am pregnant. so the wait is not bad. Im fine with whatever seeing as i have my team of frosties :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:

yay cant wait to see the photos :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

ooooh cant wait for wed!


----------



## Huggles

took logan to be weighed again today - he's gained 450g this week, so is now 3.45kg - i'm a very happy mummy :D
now we start switching his formula from the prem formula he's currently on to the normal first starter formula, so the weight gain should slow a little as well i think - will see next monday (we have to weigh him every week until 6 weeks to make sure everything stays on track after the initial big weight loss).


----------



## sarahincanada

yay great job logan!!! :thumbup: :hugs:

I will try and take a photo of my pee sticks so far, the last line is so light so the trigger should be gone tomorrow. unless its hcg from the blasts starting to come in :thumbup: [-o&lt; :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for weight gain Huggles! Will you be weaning from the formula and do just brest feeding at all? 

Sarah- what do your girls on the IVF forum you are on think of your successful freezing and the 2 that are in you? Do they think its amazingly good outcome?


----------



## sherylb

Huggles I know you were having supply issues. Has your supply increased enough that you could even consider cutting some formula at this point? 

I just had a PERFECT first solo grocery shopping outing with Kristin. I fed her and put her to sleep right before I left and got her packed up and in the car. I had time to go to the bank and down every isle at HEB for my super long list, drive home, put away everything, and she's still sleeping. It's pointless to wake her up to eat because she just fights me until she's ready. :cloud9:


----------



## sherylb

duplicate


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- what do your girls on the IVF forum you are on think of your successful freezing and the 2 that are in you? Do they think its amazingly good outcome?

to be honest I dont know the people in the IVF forum that well, and some of them didnt get freezies so I dont want to talk about it too much incase it upsets the ones that didnt have any, but yes it seems like I have responded really well....but until i get a bfp we dont know how well. A couple of them are on their 2nd IVF and just got BFP's, so sometimes the 1st just doesnt work. didnt you have a friend on another thread have a failed ivf, has she started a 2nd now? or did she have anything frozen?

this week is weird, one minute I forget all about everything and the other Im just so impatient and want to know now. even though Ive been through a lot this month I still cant imagine that I could be pregnant this week. I think I will fall over if a 2nd line starts to fade back in my tests.


----------



## Huggles

my supply has very slowly started to increase, but it's nowhere near enough to cut out the formula completely yet. I do manage to replace 1 bottle of formula with a bottle of breastmilk each day though. And today there's a chance i might get TWO bottles of bm!
Hopefully eventually i'll be able to cut the formula completely, but definitely not quite yet.


----------



## sarahincanada

so I think my trigger has finally gone, couldnt really see a line this morning although if you stare too much you see lines everywhere :haha: hoping the real hcg starts to fade in soon [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah tomorrow should start a line then if it's hcg? The girl I know doing ivf is rosababy. Not sure if you know her. She is on her second right now. Hope it works for her like you say and her first was just practice. So if it's working correctly is your egg implanting today?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah tomorrow should start a line then if it's hcg? The girl I know doing ivf is rosababy. Not sure if you know her. She is on her second right now. Hope it works for her like you say and her first was just practice. So if it's working correctly is your egg implanting today?

yes, the chart says that hcg wouldnt be detectable till around sunday, but a lot of people on this site have had positives from tomorrow on. if I got a line tomorrow I would be worried its twins!!!

my nipples and very sensitive but it could be just the progesterone. back is hurting but thats normal. 

I just wish I could know now, its so annoying not to know whether the blasts have left my body or one or both are implanting! I always thought I would feel different if they were implanting. IVF is so different as you KNOW what is/was in your uterus, rather when just trying naturally.

oh well, will keep waiting
:coffee: :dishes: :laundry: :iron: :shower: :brush: :paper: :comp:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, FX'D just hoping for that second line to fade in !!!! xxxx

i think i got my visa to oz for our holiday.. ! got a phone call and i applied on the 20th, i already got a call and will be collecting it in the next two days !


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, FX'D just hoping for that second line to fade in !!!! xxxx

i think i got my visa to oz for our holiday.. ! got a phone call and i applied on the 20th, i already got a call and will be collecting it in the next two days !


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for logans weight gain huggles !!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

Great news about the visa babyhopes! :happydance:
Love your new avatar pic!

Fx'd that second line starts fading in soon sarah! :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello :wave:

Sarah I'm getting excited now!!!

The lady on my thread who did IVF had low levels the first go and mc'd and then the second go was great and she's expecting twins. She got a line really early with the twins, about 7dpt I believe but can't remember exactly. I really hope you've got a sticky one or two :happydance:

xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Sarah I'm getting excited now!!!
> 
> The lady on my thread who did IVF had low levels the first go and mc'd and then the second go was great and she's expecting twins. She got a line really early with the twins, about 7dpt I believe but can't remember exactly. I really hope you've got a sticky one or two :happydance:
> 
> xxx

hi :wave::wave::wave: :kiss::kiss::kiss:
thank you, I hope that it happens first time around, if not I have my team of frosties so Im very lucky.
:cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:
I will be testing everyday and will let you know if I see anything!! 
hope bump is good :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

urgghh just want to vent right now.

so you know we own a spa, well we have 4 full time employees that do aesthetics and one receptionist. as mentioned before its been pretty slow, and its been hard as we pay people hourly and I dont like cutting hours as I know people need the money, but it means that many months we are down and so we personally have to cover the loss. I keep thinking it should get better and waiting. some months are really busy, but about 4 per year are not. we should probably cut down to 3 full timers and then just hire a temp person in the busy summer, but I really like the 4 girls and would hate to do that. so we just plod along.

so this week is terrible, hardly any bookings, and my supervisor emailed me to say the girls had been asking about our xmas party. last year we took everyone for dinner and invited spouses too. so now they are expecting something this year and that pisses me off! this week is soooo slow, where do they think the money comes from, out of my a**e??!! we are not even covering our basic costs, let alone any extras!

grrrrrrrr.

i feel better now.


----------



## sherylb

I think if you explained that with the economy not being great you are not having a Christmas party this year they would understand. Just be sure to do something else for them that's less expensive (like a small gift) to keep everybody happy. I'm sure they aren't intending to stir up trouble about the party, they just don't know.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> I think if you explained that with the economy not being great you are not having a Christmas party this year they would understand. Just be sure to do something else for them that's less expensive (like a small gift) to keep everybody happy. I'm sure they aren't intending to stir up trouble about the party, they just don't know.

yes hubby is going to stop in and talk to them. thing is, 3 of them have not even been half booked every week for the past 2 months but we have still given them 40 hours per week and not cut hours, so I think they should have perhaps thought about that and not expected anything :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

its quiet in here now all you mums are dealing with babies! and dew has left so I guess its just me blabbering on about TTC now.

amy I read on fb you had to go to hospital.....I hope you are ok and Im not sure exactly what happened but glad you are fine :kiss::hugs:

AFM theres the faintest faintest line on the frer still this morning, you can barely see it though. Today at 10pm I will be 12 full days from trigger shot, so not sure if its that or not? Ive read it can take up to 12 days and I think I have a crappy metabolism. a girl in the assisted folder had a line like mine but just got a negative beta so not getting excited. Im 5dp5dt today so that line needs to start getting darker! its just such a weird week, this is the first time Ive known I had blasts inside me and you just dont know what they are doing or if they are even there anymore.

my beta is on sunday but as clinics are closed they said to do monday, but i found one open on sunday! if I have lines I will go sunday but if nothing happening will wait till monday and go to one nearer me.

I will be fine if its negative, I just want to know. its horrible not knowing if the blasts are in there or not.


----------



## sherylb

Hi Sarah! I haven't left you. :hugs: I am still reading your updates, I just try to post my baby stuff in my journal.


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> Hi Sarah! I haven't left you. :hugs: I am still reading your updates, I just try to post my baby stuff in my journal.

:hugs: yes I think people are talking in their journals not here. I dont really read the journals as I have no clue about baby stuff so it just goes over my head!!


----------



## sherylb

I get a little bit more of a clue every day. It's so nerve-wracking trying to figure everything out all at once.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

I'm here... will have more time to check in when my folks leave... they go tomorrow! 

I'm super excited for you Sarah wont be long till you find out!!! 

Has Dew left the thread? or left BnB? :( I'll miss her! I completely understand though... it must be so difficult! :(

Amy... hope you're okay hun! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well, things are ticking along okay here... still getting loads of visitors and our weekends (3 of them left now) are now fully booked until we fly to SA!! Gosh Sarah... I remember counting down to our trip in Feb and we were in a thread together... and now look.... another count down to a trip... and this time... hopefully you'll be pregnant! :dance: keeping everything crossed! 

xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Has Dew left the thread? or left BnB? :( I'll miss her! I completely understand though... it must be so difficult! :(

Dew has come on a couple of times to cheer me on but didnt update about herself. she had mentioned being very depressed. I just dont know what happened with her, when she was posting last she was bleeding with low hcg and I would like to know the outcome of it all. perhaps she is taking this month off and hopefully will be back.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi I'm here! Just having to actually leave my house ths week both kian and I have our doctors appointments. Yeehaw. 

So tommorrw shoud be more telling f the line is darker...or not there. But if the same, well that would be frustrating! When would you get af if that comes? I'm just trying to get a sense of where your natural cycle is. 
What did the spa greedies, errr, I mean, people say when your hubby talked to them?

Why did Amy go to the hospital? I saw people mention in her journal, but not her update. Maybe I missed it?

It's thanksgiving tomorrow so being kept busy with holiday stuff.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hi I'm here! Just having to actually leave my house ths week both kian and I have our doctors appointments. Yeehaw.
> 
> So tommorrw shoud be more telling f the line is darker...or not there. But if the same, well that would be frustrating! When would you get af if that comes? I'm just trying to get a sense of where your natural cycle is.
> What did the spa greedies, errr, I mean, people say when your hubby talked to them?
> 
> Why did Amy go to the hospital? I saw people mention in her journal, but not her update. Maybe I missed it?
> 
> It's thanksgiving tomorrow so being kept busy with holiday stuff.

hi!! AF would be due Sunday or Monday, but probably will be late due to the progesterone. So if I get a negative result on monday will stop the prog and AF will come a couple of days later. 

I thought today would be more telling but then it was still so light, so I dunno. Oh well, I will know soon and if negative I can book my flight home for xmas and will try again in jan.

forgot it was US thankgiving soon!!

love the photos of kian on fb, he does look like you

flying mentioned on fb "Turns out it was bit more than a sore bum... Got admitted to hospital last night. Been on a drip to control fever. Surgery later today" but is now home.


----------



## babyhopes2323

im still here as said i wouldnt leave until you have your baby !!! FX'D for a darker line ..........:pray:

just having to deal with crazy hours and hours of constant screaming every night due to colic.. its a nightmare :(

hope all of you are doing great, im following everyone on fb, im here on this thread for sarah and for general chatter if everyones sharing !! xxx

:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh god ! i meant "pray" in the above smiley.. how do i always get it wrong !!!


----------



## nypage1981

Awwwwww I wonder what Amy had done, then.....what was wrong? 

Sarah I thought today would b more telling also. I wonder if neg hpt until the beta Sunday is possible? At least so we know if tat happens.....

Preethi I'm sorry about the colic.....they say 2-3 months it's usually over. Is it getting worse for you? How about try colief, gripe water....anything? There are things to help colic I've read all over the forums and journals.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, forgot, just got back from my doctor and he says I can ave another some day. The doc who did my section said I shouldn't.....hmmm. He is older. Maybe I'll go w his ad ice. Lol. We will see in a year. I would need to have a high, vertical incision. He said its quite ugly. But as it is I won't be wearing bikini everrrrr again. Just wonder if that scar will cause self hate or intimacy problems. Guess its nice to have the option at least. I was pretty torn up over being told not have any more.


----------



## sarahincanada

ny thats great news, Im sure you could live with whatever the scar is, have you ever seen photos of this kind of incision? Im glad you have some hope as its not nice to be told you cant have another. :hugs:


----------



## NDH

I'm still here too Sarah! Yesterday I read from my phone and I hate typing on it so I just didn't, and then the thread didn't get bumped again when I was on my computer. I'm sure your staff will be understanding about the Christmas party - they'd better be anyway seeing as none of them have lost any hours even though it's slow! When I worked for my aunt (I was her only full time employee but there were about 17 part timers) I was always the first to volunteer to cut my hours when I knew she was especially struggling even though I couldn't really afford to lose hours (and could have been making a lot more money working somewhere else too).

Well implantation could be happening today - exciting stuff! I can't wait for Monday to find out the verdict if this cycle worked or not. :hugs: I'm remaining hopeful as always, but it's great that you have Christmas at home and 8 frosties waiting for you if it doesn't work as it will help keep your spirits up. :hugs:

I hope Dew isn't gone forever but is just taking a break. I would really love to see her get pregnant and have a baby too :hugs:

Preethi, sorry Gemma's colic is so bad :(


----------



## Huggles

I'm still here too, but am one of the "culprits" that tends to post more in my own journal.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, thats great news for you specially since you want another !!! i personally wouldnt want a vertical incision, but for you i think youd love to have another baby and since youve had two horizontal incisions already, maybe thats why theyre saying to go vertical ? but so happy that one doctor with experience has given you positive response xx

im using infacol for her colic.. hoping it helps, but it really isnt.. she started getting colic a little before two months. the doc said it could continue until weaning !!! i hope not.. !!

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone !! x


----------



## sarahincanada

morning and happy thanksgiving to my US neighbours!

so I think the trigger is finally out of my system (been 13 days now) as yesterday mornings test there was barely anything there. I tested yesterday afternoon and evening and it seems like a 2nd line is coming back in, but its still ultra light so nothing to get too excited about yet! heres the photos comparing yesterdays and this morning. my urine later seems to pick up a better line and the camera didnt pick up this mornings that well.

I am now 6dp5dt (6 days past 5 day transfer), or 11dpo in normal terms (we take the egg retrieval day as the day of ovulation) :haha:
 



Attached Files:







mornings.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 11









nightmorning.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 12









progression.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... I can see lines!!! *trying very hard not to get excited* :dance:


----------



## sherylb

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow U.S. ladies! Someone on another thread just posted about their awesome turkey and sweet potato casserole and I am now starving. We aren't eating for 2 more hours at least. :-(


----------



## MummyCat

Happy Thanksgiving!! Hope you get your yummy food soon! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Ooooh Sarah! There's definitely a more noticeable line at 10pm on 5dpt vs 3pm (I don't see a line at all on the first two tests in the last picture) and it looks even darker at 6dpt as well. I so hope this is it for you :hugs:

Nikki, Sheryl and Dew, happy Thanksgiving! Eat lots of turkey for me - I miss turkey so much lol.


----------



## flyingduster

I had a huge extremely painful abscess on my bum, unrelated to the birth. was in unbelievable pain, but surgery has helped! the amount of time i can sit up is limited tho, until it heals more and i'm reaching my limit now so will update more later!!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

glad the surgery helped flying. Hope the pain leaves soon :hugs:

sarah i can't see any second lines but i'm on my phone so the pics are tiny. So exciting that you say they're getting darker! Fx'd tomorrow's is even darker and you've got a sticky bean (or 2!) in there! :dust:


----------



## MommyMel

i see a second line for sure !!!!!
i pray this is the BFP you have been praying for .............


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, i can see the lines !! some are soooooo faint, but can see them.. xxx im totally praying that this is it for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

another light line today (attached), its better IRL than on my camera phone, but still ultra light. 2 days till I go for beta. I was hoping for a darker line seeing as Im 12dpo now, hope its not a chemical [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







7dp5dt.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> I had a huge extremely painful abscess on my bum, unrelated to the birth. was in unbelievable pain, but surgery has helped! the amount of time i can sit up is limited tho, until it heals more and i'm reaching my limit now so will update more later!!! xxx

omg amy I cant believe you went through that, hope it heals fast :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Huggles

now that second line i CAN see :D :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> now that second line i CAN see :D :happydance:

oh good!
its so excruciating to keep peeing and squinting, but today my hubby said 'I dont need as much light to see this one' so hopefully that is a sign its getting a _little _darker. my FMU is usually the lightest so I will test again later.


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh how has hubbies work been? say your mentioned rain on FB, so has he not been working?

preethi SO jealous you are going to oz in january! you will have a great time, where are you staying in sydney? 

ny how was your thanksgiving?

mummy has was it having your parents leave?

urgh this week is the worst for bookings in a long time, will be down $2000! did a black friday special today, pedicures and facials for $39 and got a few extra bookings. december will be good but these weeks are terrible.


----------



## sherylb

Yesterday was a memorable Thanksgiving with DH's family. Kristin lost her umbilical cord between dinner and dessert. Lovin my baby girl!!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah! I have been so flipping busy with family stuff Thursday, back Friday shopping, and a Santa cus celebration last night ht it's now 2 am and I was like, need to check! I see a line too.....can't wait til you wake up today for another! Seems promising! Eeeeeeek! 

Get better soon Amy!

I will try to come on more tomorrow, kian is using now. 

Xxxxx.


----------



## NDH

I can even see that line on my phone Sarah!!! Cant see any of the other lines ob my phone and i saw them on the computer so i know its darker!!! Ooooh i hope its a sticky bean!

And no, DH hasnt had work due to rain :( 6 hours in 2 weeks... weve been getting 20-50mm of rain every day! Had sun for a bit today though and its supposed to dry up tomorrow.
So fxd for a dry, busy week next week.


----------



## sarahincanada

test is a little darker last night and this morning, they are about the same strength in real life
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Huggles

:yipee:


----------



## sherylb

So beta tomorrow?


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> So beta tomorrow?

yes if I can get to the clinic that is open on sundays but its a good hour drive and we have inlaws bday dinner in the evening, otherwise I will go on monday morning. :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

Almost there then!


----------



## sarahincanada

longest week of my entire life!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh my god! How can you even contain yourself? Would a digital read it yet if you are indeed pregnant?


----------



## MummyCat

eeeeeeek... I'm seeing those lines! Flipping heck I'm keeping everything crossed tonight! 

hope you have a great result tomorrow/Monday! 

PS.. sorry about the spa! :( x

Hope you're all okay! Amy... hope you're healing well!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Oh my god! How can you even contain yourself? Would a digital read it yet if you are indeed pregnant?

I wont do one till after beta, if I saw the words NOT it would ruin the little pma I have!!


----------



## sherylb

Super understandable. I avoided those for the same reason.


----------



## sarahincanada

heres my newest tests, seems to be getting a little darker :thumbup:

im trying not to compare my tests to others, someone else posted a test and shes 2 days behind me and her test line is the same as the control line. Ive read that the bigger you are the less hcg you have in your urine so Im hoping thats the case here! can any of you remember how your tests looked around the time your period was due?

although Im testing a couple of times a day Im not stressing about it as theres nothing I can do and have to wait and see what the betas show.
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NDH

That really is a great line Sarah :) And hard as it is, it is wise not to compare the darkness to others' tests. There are so many reasons for faint lines - the test itself being one of the biggest reasons. There definitely is a line there that's no longer anything to do with the trigger shot though :thumbup: I have everything crossed for a great beta either tomorrow or Monday :flower:

Amy I didn't mention it earlier as I was on my phone, but I hope you recover quickly. That abscess sounds awful :(


----------



## sherylb

On my chart link I should have started CD33 and got a :bfn: that day. I didn't get my :bfp: until CD35.


----------



## sherylb

Flying -- They are showing a couple house hunting in New Zealand on House Hunters International right now. NZ is so pretty!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah ........................................... :headspin:

i totally see a line .........eeeeek so hoping this is it for you :cloud9: pretty damn sure it is !!


as for your question, im staying in the city centre in sydney, rented a studio apartment with the meriton serviced apartments at pitt street.. cost a bob or two but id rather have laundry and kitchenette facilities when travelling with a 4 month old baby ..x

hope all of you are doing well !! XX


----------



## Huggles

sarah, at 12dpo my second line took a full 5 min to show, and it wasn't definite enough for me to be confident it was a bfp. I did one at 4am and another at 5pm. Both took 5 min to show and were very faint.
At 14 dpo, the day af was due, i did a cbdigi and got pg 2-3!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah here is my test from af due or due within that next couple days or already lare.....was shit at keeping track of my cycle that month cuz I didn't think I ovulated and the cycle was screwy so not sure where i was at but you can see they were super faint. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/528358-idk-could-evap-could-bfp.html

Everything crossed!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! going for my blood test now, will find out tomorrow the results, eeeekkkkkk!!! I have one more test I will do tonight as my evening urine seems to be the best during the day. thank you for all your messages about the tests...sheryl wow I forgot your bfn then bfp thats crazy. and NY I want to read your whole thread there (just read the front page), how lovely that was the start of kians life :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

LINES!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :dust:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Sarah with the beta tomorrow :hugs: The tests are looking good :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

awww love the new profile pic!! and you are an onion already, wow that went fast :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah each time I delete some older subscriptions on here I can't delete they one! It's far too pencils. I remember really thinking it was an Evan nd no way ok'd I be pregnant randomly voter 12 months. Makes me feel lucky to be holding him right now....even if I can't get my Xmas decorations up cuz e is being high maintenance! 

Hope so much your lines are darker tonight!


----------



## sherylb

Wow, auto correct was being stinky on that post...


----------



## nypage1981

Whoa. I need to not use this stupid iPad anymore. I freaking hate it.


----------



## sherylb

LOL. What a nice calm Sunday to relax. Thinking about making those cookies I have been trying to get to since Wednesday while Kristin sleeps. My mom says they are a lot of work though so I am going to re-look at the recipe and see why it would be so much work.


----------



## nypage1981

Yummmm. Now I want cookies. I have snicker doodles.......should make them but Ella likes to help and she just left for the ballet..bummer. 

I can't set kian down today little stinker! Even sleeping I'm stuck holding him!


----------



## sherylb

I had some cranberry oatmeal cookie dough I got from my niece's fundraiser recently. The recipe is for cranberry oatmeal cookies and the person that shared the recipe adds chocolate chips and walnuts. It doesn't seem too bad aside from that you have to mix the butter and sugars for 5 minutes. I messaged my neighbor to see if we can tag team the cookies because she has desperately wanted to bake something since before Kristin was born but I kept getting busy.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah each time I delete some older subscriptions on here I can't delete they one! It's far too pencils. I remember really thinking it was an Evan nd no way ok'd I be pregnant randomly voter 12 months. Makes me feel lucky to be holding him right now....even if I can't get my Xmas decorations up cuz e is being high maintenance!
> 
> Hope so much your lines are darker tonight!

LOL is it weird I could easily read exactly what you meant to say!! pencils = personal. evan = evap. voter = after :haha:

and thank you, I hope to get some good lines. the only thing is we are going to the inlaws for dinner so I hope I can hold my pee till we come home. and I have to drive and its raining which will be hard if Im holding pee! oh well, if not the beta is not far away :cry: [-o&lt;


----------



## flyingduster

omg Sarah!!!! I'm soooooooooo excited for you!!!! :wohoo:

I'm doing ok, I'm tender and can only sit at the pc (on a donut) for a few mins before it gets uncomfy again, so I really only have time to read quickly and post even quicker! lol. But the pain is getting better now, and I'm FINALLY starting to feel a bit more 'real' today. Still TOTALLY sick of being essentially bed-ridden though. There is stuff-all you can do when the only option is laying flat... I can stand up and move around, but I can't sit up! ugh. But we'll cope. 

Ooops, Caleb is waking up, but love to all, and good luck to Sarah!!!!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah can you do it there and pocket the test? 

SOOOOO funny you could read that post of mine. Hilarious!


----------



## MummyCat

LOL @your post Nikki!! I understood half of it!

Good luck Sarah...thinking of you honey! So excited!!! :wohoo:


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy i love the reindeer feet booties on your FB pics!


----------



## MummyCat

Ta hun! :flower:

IT'S BETA RESULT DAY!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## nypage1981

I'm waiting!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

urggh I think Im going to throw up! they should phone by about 3pm (its 9:30am now). hubby is taking me to breakfast then we have to do a few things at the spa and collect some supplies then coming home hopefully to a voicemail!


----------



## babyhopes2323

we're all anxiously waiting.. xx and praying for you sarah... pleaseeeeeeee let this be it.. !!! (to the embryos) not you... i know its not in your hands.. xxx we will have a massive party !


----------



## MummyCat

Tick tock tick tock.... *sits waiting patiently* -- oh heck... who am I kidding! I'm not patient at ALL!! :coffee:


----------



## nypage1981

Omg like 4 hours to go.


----------



## sarahincanada

negative :cry:

well its actually a '6' and '5' is negative, so I have to go again tomorrow to make sure its going down...its not going to go up (theres no hope there at all), so something must have tried to happen but not continued. I just cant believe that those frer picked up something so faint :shrug:

obviously dissappointed but I was keeping guarded as my tests werent all that dark so I had a feeling. THANK GOD I have the frosties otherwise I would feel a lot worse. the good news is I can go home for christmas (I wasnt going to fly if pregnant) then do my FET in January. 

thanks everyone for the support and dont feel bad for me....Im truely ok and just need a day feeling sorry for myself then will be positive for the next try! :kiss: I had hoped to end the year after starting this thread pregnanct, but its not meant to be, my babies arent ready yet!


----------



## Huggles

that sucks :hugs:

But glad you can go home for xmas!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> that sucks :hugs:
> 
> But glad you can go home for xmas!

yes Im VERY happy about that! and going to persuade hubby to go on a cruise with me over new year and then start again!


----------



## sherylb

Drat, not the news I hoped for either. 

I made the cranberry oatmeal cookies today during naptime. I haven't tried them yet but the dough tastes just like the Otis Spunkmeier dough so I am sure they are fabulous. I baked 9 cookies and froze 3 log rolls of dough.


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> that sucks :hugs:
> 
> But glad you can go home for xmas!
> 
> yes Im VERY happy about that! and going to persuade hubby to go on a cruise with me over new year and then start again!Click to expand...

That's a great idea. Especially now with your frosties since it won't be near as expensive as it was this time when you do it in January. So jealous of the idea of going on a cruise since we haven't had a vacation since our honeymoon.


----------



## nypage1981

Grrrrrrr. So would they consider it chemical or I'd it considered nothing? That sucks I was hopeful and I rarely am! But i guess your baby is waiting in one of the frostiness and that's how it's meant to ! Big hugs Hun. We are here. Xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Sorry Sarah :hugs: Next time they'll stick :thumbup: My friend didn't get sticky's the first time...but twins the second time! 

:hug:


----------



## NDH

Aww I'm sorry about the negative result Sarah :( But with 8 frosties waiting for you and now being able to go home for Christmas I hope it doesn't put a damper on the holiday season too much. :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

oh pooh!

that really is a shame :cry: so close!!! :hugs: On the positive side... you'll be where you want to be for Christmas, you don't have to do the egg retrieval and you've done so well with IVF so far... so it's just the last step your body needs to sort out and then we're there!!! :) :) 

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies! Im ok, hubby is being lovely and I think its all bringing us even more closer. NY Im not sure if it was a chemical but I think it could be, seeing as the tests did get darker so I dont think it was trigger and my beta is 6 and under 5 is negative, so I think something was trying to happen but didnt go anywhere.
Hollymonkey thank you, and isnt that crazy, its all so random! 
NDH, no it wont put a damper on things, Im so happy to be able to go home for christmas and the new year will bring a new enthusiasm Im sure.
I just feel bad for people who dont have frosties, which is the majorty, I dont know how they keep going.


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> oh pooh!
> 
> that really is a shame :cry: so close!!! :hugs: On the positive side... you'll be where you want to be for Christmas, you don't have to do the egg retrieval and you've done so well with IVF so far... so it's just the last step your body needs to sort out and then we're there!!! :) :)
> 
> :hugs:

it was so close! I think me succeeding first time would have just been a little too perfect, as the cycle went so well! Ive read that your body goes through so much the fresh ivf cycle that often it doesnt work, but the frozen cycle does as theres far less trauma on the body as you dont have to do egg retrival or the big meds. so hoping thats the case with me, I hope 1 of the 10 gives us a baby [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: 

I fell pregnant the cycle after a chemical :thumbup:


----------



## Dew

Sarah: I didn't mean to leave you alone rather wanted to alienate myself from BnB :nope: I am sorry I was not around to give you support during IVF but I have been sincerely following your progress and was getting slightly concerned when your lines weren't getting darker :nope: A big consolation is that at least you have lots of frozen embryos and keeping my faith in doctors, I am sure one of them will very soon become your baby. 

What does your clinic has to say about your beta result? Do they feel there is still a chance of it picking up and it was just too early to test? 

A big hug and my very best wishes to you!

Hello to everyone else and thanks for thinking of me from time to time. :hugs:
Flying: Hope you recover and feel better soon!


----------



## MummyCat

Dew honey.... thinking of you often! :flower: 

I just keep praying for the perfect rainbow baby for both you and Sarah and hoping sometime soon these babies decide they're ready to be part of your families!! 

Sending you loads of positive thoughts and bundles of prayers! and a bit of baby dust :dust: for good measure! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I fell pregnant the cycle after a chemical :thumbup:

yes but you are very fertile!! Ive never had anything happen naturally so not expecting anything. although it will be nice to BD normally this next month :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> Sarah: I didn't mean to leave you alone rather wanted to alienate myself from BnB :nope: I am sorry I was not around to give you support during IVF but I have been sincerely following your progress and was getting slightly concerned when your lines weren't getting darker :nope: A big consolation is that at least you have lots of frozen embryos and keeping my faith in doctors, I am sure one of them will very soon become your baby.
> 
> What does your clinic has to say about your beta result? Do they feel there is still a chance of it picking up and it was just too early to test?
> 
> A big hug and my very best wishes to you!
> 
> Hello to everyone else and thanks for thinking of me from time to time. :hugs:
> Flying: Hope you recover and feel better soon!

hi dew :hugs: you know she didnt say much, and on the message said to go again for another beta tomorrow and hopefully it will be under 5. so they are treating it like a negative as its just 1 away from negative so no hope. I hope it doesnt go up and prolong the inevitable. what ended up happening with you? last you were on here it had risen to 40 and you were bleeding, how long did it take to drop? Ive stopped the progesterone so I should start in a couple of days.


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> hi dew :hugs: you know she didnt say much, and on the message said to go again for another beta tomorrow and hopefully it will be under 5. so they are treating it like a negative as its just 1 away from negative so no hope. I hope it doesnt go up and prolong the inevitable. what ended up happening with you? last you were on here it had risen to 40 and you were bleeding, how long did it take to drop? Ive stopped the progesterone so I should start in a couple of days.

Sarah, my HCG levels were 17, 40, 14, 5.9 at 2 days intervals. I bled heavier than normal and passed a relatively big size tissue once, I also spotted for a couple of days. I had some bearable but very obvious cramping. It wasn't tough physically but hurt me emotionally. I have come to know of a few more issues that can cause implantation or MC problems such as anti-phospholipid antibodies and TSH level greater than about 2.3 (although the normal range is 0.5-5). 

After your great response to stimming and wonderful growth of eggs, I was pretty sure you will get pregnant. I thought once your pregnancy is confirmed, I'll ask you to close this thread, move on and not wait for me. I am disheartened it didn't work for you :nope: 

I will still be missing on thread for a while and probably will come find you all one day when I am pregnant :)


----------



## Dew

MummyCat said:


> Dew honey.... thinking of you often! :flower:
> 
> I just keep praying for the perfect rainbow baby for both you and Sarah and hoping sometime soon these babies decide they're ready to be part of your families!!
> 
> Sending you loads of positive thoughts and bundles of prayers! and a bit of baby dust :dust: for good measure! xxx

You are always so kind with your words. :hugs: Thanks so much for your prayers and good wishes :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, as i mentioned on facebook, im glad you have the frosties to back you up, and im sure that after a relaxing xmas and new year, you will have something to look forward to in january xx praying janurary is the month for you.

Dew, its nice to hear from you, and completely understandable how you feel, praying for a bfp for you and that you come back to the thread with positive news :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dew said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi dew :hugs: you know she didnt say much, and on the message said to go again for another beta tomorrow and hopefully it will be under 5. so they are treating it like a negative as its just 1 away from negative so no hope. I hope it doesnt go up and prolong the inevitable. what ended up happening with you? last you were on here it had risen to 40 and you were bleeding, how long did it take to drop? Ive stopped the progesterone so I should start in a couple of days.
> 
> Sarah, my HCG levels were 17, 40, 14, 5.9 at 2 days intervals. I bled heavier than normal and passed a relatively big size tissue once, I also spotted for a couple of days. I had some bearable but very obvious cramping. It wasn't tough physically but hurt me emotionally. I have come to know of a few more issues that can cause implantation or MC problems such as anti-phospholipid antibodies and TSH level greater than about 2.3 (although the normal range is 0.5-5).
> 
> After your great response to stimming and wonderful growth of eggs, I was pretty sure you will get pregnant. I thought once your pregnancy is confirmed, I'll ask you to close this thread, move on and not wait for me. I am disheartened it didn't work for you :nope:
> 
> I will still be missing on thread for a while and probably will come find you all one day when I am pregnant :)Click to expand...

Hi Dew, I wasnt planning on closing this thread once I got a bfp, not because we were waiting for you but because Im hoping we will still all chat and follow up long after bfps and giving birth, and perhaps even when trying for 2nd, 3rd, 4th children. I wish you lots of luck in getting your sticky bfp :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Im just popping out for my blood test, hopefully the number is low today and my period will come without much delay.

hubby has been so lovely. he was off yesterday and didnt want to leave me to go to work this morning! we had a good chat and we are ok.

I mentioned before that on day 3 I had 2 embryos that were in the lead and looked the best, and funnily enough those were the ones that didnt make it to day 5. So the 2 day 5 blasts they put in me looked the best that day, but perhaps the ones who made it to day 6 to be frozen will be better. Ive also been reading that some studies show implantation is better on cycles you dont have ovarian stimulation, so frozen transfer might work better for me as my body hasnt been through so much that month.

best case scenerio: I get to go home for christmas, perhaps go on a trip with hubby, and get pregnant in january :happydance:


----------



## NDH

sarahincanada said:


> Im just popping out for my blood test, hopefully the number is low today and my period will come without much delay.
> 
> hubby has been so lovely. he was off yesterday and didnt want to leave me to go to work this morning! we had a good chat and we are ok.
> 
> I mentioned before that on day 3 I had 2 embryos that were in the lead and looked the best, and funnily enough those were the ones that didnt make it to day 5. So the 2 day 5 blasts they put in me looked the best that day, but perhaps the ones who made it to day 6 to be frozen will be better. Ive also been reading that some studies show implantation is better on cycles you dont have ovarian stimulation, so frozen transfer might work better for me as my body hasnt been through so much that month.
> 
> best case scenerio: I get to go home for christmas, perhaps go on a trip with hubby, and get pregnant in january :happydance:

Sounds good - I hope FET in January is a success :hugs: Embryos that make it to be frozen and survive the "defrosting" will definitely be hardy little guys so I really hope one of them becomes your forever baby :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Dew im sorry you won't be staying with us but hope you can go on to another IuI soon and get your bfp. With the new issues you've found, I have heard of those being addressed and bfp resulted. It's god you knw and can fix it now right? Xxx

Sarah that's interesting about the frostiness doing better without stimulation. That's very hopeful in your case. I hope your numbers went down and af comes. What has your mom said about the news?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah that's interesting about the frostiness doing better without stimulation. That's very hopeful in your case. I hope your numbers went down and af comes. What has your mom said about the news?

she was fine, just worried how I was. when she was leaving for the airport and was hugging me she actually said 'dont get upset if this first time doesnt work' so she has been quite realistic through it all. I would have been so upset to stay here for Christmas as my inlaws do things so differently and MIL drives me insane, so I think this is all meant to be.

how are you doing, I see all you want for christmas is kian to sleep :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Sounds good - I hope FET in January is a success :hugs: Embryos that make it to be frozen and survive the "defrosting" will definitely be hardy little guys so I really hope one of them becomes your forever baby :flower:

how are YOU doing, not long now!! its almost december :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

I am fine! It's all so much better during the day. Night is aweful but won't last forever. But yes, I'm writing my letter to Santa asking him for a baby who sleeps. Lol. 

Glad your mom is fine with it all and you get to go see her. She's problem super happy about that part!


----------



## sarahincanada

yes she is 'problem' super happy :haha:

my mum had about 4 miscarriages before me, and she just wrote this to me in private message on fb:

"I so understand the frustration,but if I hadn't kept trying I would never have had u,and u have enriched my life beyond measure"

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## nypage1981

Stupid iPad touchscreen! I no longer get to type on a real keyboard because I'm always holding kian! 

That's really sweet what she wrote you. I totally agree. I had 2 before kian and as its hard to be brave, I wouldn't have him if I didn't try so hard after the second one and the infertility I faced for a year. I also think I'm too scared to be pregnant again in case its like a pattern, but I know I need to try no matter what the outcome is. I'm glad she wrote such a true statement to you!


----------



## sherylb

NDH I can't believe you are almost term! Time has gone by so quickly the past few weeks!


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, I'm sorry it didn't work out this time, but YAY for going home for christmas!!!! I know yo were in a bit of turmoil about that, so as much as it'd be nice to be preg, it IS nice to have it already 'decided' now that it will be ok to go home! I think sometimes these things do happen for a reason, and as much as it SUCKS to have been trying for so long to conceive, it's all meant to happen when it will happen! And lets hope it'll happen next time around! lol. I'm soooo glad you have the frosties to work with next time, and I do think your body will be in a much better position to accept them next time without having had those huge hormone doses before! Then it'll be almost natural feeling, from the body's perspective anyway! lol.


I posted this in my journal, but had to post it here too cos I wuv my wee man; Caleb smiling on video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zryBS7MnnA

My bum is doing a whole lot better. Still tender, but I can sit at the pc (with the aid of a towel rolled into a donut... lol!) for quite a while now, so I'm not going quite as mad as I was. I'm also getting out for a walk around the block every day so feeling MUCH better about myself. I almost feel human again! lol. Caleb is being a total champ, he's asleep in the wrap on my chest at the moment, giving me my hands free for typing but means we still snuggle. I LOVE my wrap! I'm about to go make something for dinner cos DH won't be home for a while, but thought I'd pop in to say hi to everyone, and hope everyone is good! :)


----------



## NDH

Thanks Sarah and Sheryl - I cannot BELIEVE how close I am to the end (that said, it could still be another 6 weeks :haha:). Most of the time I don't even feel like an 8 months pregnant lady either lol. DH commented on how flexible I still am when I dropped something the other day and bent down to get it before he could even react. :haha: Tomorrow is our final antenatal class and then I'll be only one week away from term. Eek.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, that is so sweet of your mum, what a lovely message.. xx 
:hugs: so when exactly do you leave to go home for xmas ? xx

NY, glad youre doing better ! x

NDH, yay 30 more days and we will be seeing another bub on this thread !! xxx

we have a three day holiday which is basically tied into the weekend, so juust o9ne official day off, for the 40th national day here.. so yeah, that starts tomorrow up until saturday.. the weather is getting colder here, and gemmahas got complete congestion.. just using saline drops and the nose suction thingy that you can use for babies.. x


----------



## babyhopes2323

flying, hes so cute !!!


----------



## flyingduster

omg Preethi, Gemma is 3 months old already!!?? I'm sorry she's congested though, I hope she gets better soon!!!


----------



## NDH

Wow happy 3 months Gemma! Is it already three months ago that our first baby of the thread was born? Unbelievable!


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah ,am so sad things didnt work out for you this time but I know u will be a mom soon:hugs: ,can I just say your attitude has been amazing the whole way thru and u are one strong amazing lady ,am sure u are an inspiration to many women on this thread ,god bless you lovely ,take care and have a lovely Xmas ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Ndh I'm so excited to see what you will have! Do you have any strong feelings? I know it was a maybe a while back but you were disregarding that. Right?

Flying he is so ce. Love it!

Preethi, Gemma is getting so old! She will be cutting a tooth real soon!


----------



## NDH

Nikki, I still feel like it's a boy, but not as strongly as I did in the beginning. As we have names chosen for both genders sometimes I ask baby which name we will get to call him/her and it's always the girls name that pops into my head. :rofl: But that could be because I really love the girls name we have chosen and really hope I get to use it lol. 

If anyone on here wants to guess, I have a game set up at www.expectnet.com - the game name is BabyHolden1

Yesterday I got a surprise baby shower. I wasn't going to get one before the baby comes (have a big one planned for January 22, the day after my brother's wedding as my sister and grandma wanted to do a shower and neither of them will be here before the birth) but mom didn't realise how much I had been looking forward to a pre-baby shower until Monday (even though I've talked about it with her on numerous occasions...) and she ended up throwing one together last minute. I never would have known it was a result of our conversation on Monday though had one of the guests not mentioned that mom called to invite her from the bathroom on Tuesday night as DH and I were over for a movie :haha: My mom is such an amazing party planner - can't believe she got it all arranged in two days, unexpectedly working both days lol. It was lots of fun.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh thats awesome! I had a surprise shower too...ended up Kian there because he was early, but was a nice surprise! 

I think you will ahve a girl:)


----------



## sarahincanada

Im thinking girl too :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Well I have to say I'd be delighted to be wrong :cloud9:

DH really wants a boy first - he thinks every girl needs a big brother lol. My SIL has two boys and my cousin has a boy so it would be nice to have the first baby girl in the family though :haha: Not too much longer to wait though.


----------



## sherylb

In our house it was better that little brother had a babysitter while mom and dad worked.


----------



## NDH

That's a good point too Sheryl. Though boys can babysit their little siblings too :wink::haha: DH was a live-in nanny before I met him.


----------



## sarahincanada

urghh I have a terrible headache and starting bleeding a little....the clinic hasnt phoned with my updated beta test...I did ask them to let me know my frozen transfer protocol so perhaps they are getting that info before they phone me. Im assuming its down to under 5 as Im bleeding but it would be nice to confirm, as Im worried about it staying at 6 for a while then what do I do :shrug:

editing to say they called and its down to a 2, so thats good, Im glad nothing is being prolonged. they are going to mail all my info and prescriptions for my frozen transfer so I can get started CD1 (end of this month) regardless of where in the world I am! then I go to see them CD10 for them to check the lining ready for the frozen transfer. I will be on estrogen and baby aspirin and then progesterone. it will be nervewracking when they start to defrost the blastocysts....I hope most of them survive :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:


----------



## Dew

sarahincanada said:


> urghh I have a terrible headache and starting bleeding a little....the clinic hasnt phoned with my updated beta test...I did ask them to let me know my frozen transfer protocol so perhaps they are getting that info before they phone me. Im assuming its down to under 5 as Im bleeding but it would be nice to confirm, as Im worried about it staying at 6 for a while then what do I do :shrug:

Sarah, may be if you called clinic, they would have told you your results. For me, HCG results were always available within 3 hours after blood draw. If it is not increasing, then it'll drop rapidly so don't worry about it being stuck at 6. Once my reading came down to 5.95 they didn't want to test again but for you it was necessary to test @ 6 to see which way its going.

Sorry about the headache. Your mother's words are precious and I am so happy that your hubby is being very loving and understanding of things because his support is what you need the most right now :hugs:

Edit: just read your edit...glad you heard back from them. Good luck for FET :hugs: Keeping FXed!!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, aren't you skipping this cycle?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah, aren't you skipping this cycle?

yes, sorry when I said end of this month I was thinking it was Dec 1 already (been working on spa promotions all day that start Dec 1!!). they insist on a month break inbetween IVFs so I have to wait till my next Day 1 which will be end of Dec, early Jan. Im getting my meds ahead of time so if Im in England or away on CD1 I can start the protocol. Its just estrogen for 10 days then ultrasound on CD10 to check lining :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Sarah, it's December here if that makes any difference :haha:

Sheryl I'll answer you here so I don't clog up Amy's journal. Due to the rain, DH only got one day of work in two weeks. Yesterday he got in an 8 hour day and he had a 5:45am start this morning but it started raining at 8 and got heavier and they called it a day by 9:30 - he's fine working in the rain but if the construction crews etc call it quits then there's no work :( It's supposed to rain for the rest of the week too...

Hanging on for another month or so though. As soon as baby gets here I'll start getting family assistance payments of $509/fortnight, and a $5400 baby bonus (paid over 13 fortnightly payments, which is going straight to flights to Canada for baby and I in June/July for my cousin's wedding). So at that point if DH has slow weeks it won't matter so much.


----------



## nypage1981

I didn't now about the break in etween ivfs! I think ts diff here because I know f a girl doing her second right away I think.....I could be wrong. Now it's dec 1!


----------



## nypage1981

Ndh does everyone get the amity assistance money? We don't unless we file for government assistance and need to meet low income standards.


----------



## NDH

The family assistance is means tested yes - how much you get depends on how much you earn and sadly we're very low income :( But most people (with children obviously) do qualify for some family assistance pay.

The baby bonus is also means tested, but you only don't qualify if your household makes $75,000 in the 6 months after the baby is born, so only really high income earners don't qualify for that one. And the baby bonus is the same for everyone. It's being reduced to $5000 in September (it's been going up about $200 a couple times a year since it was introduced) and they're not increasing it until at least 2015. It was introduced to encourage population growth a while back (not sure how long ago) and used to be a lump sum payment to help with baby expenses, but now that it's paid gradually over 6 months it's not really that helpful for the actual baby related expenses... not that I'm complaining or anything lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, hope it dosent rain anymore so that DH can get some hours in ! x FX'd totally understand your worries especially when the baby is due in less than a month.. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Wow! I wish they would give a bonus here. Lol. Sounds nice to have. Babies are very expensive though. Good thing you are cloth diapering and breast feeding. That cuts cost a lot.


----------



## sarahincanada

NY they considered this period a 'breakthrough bleed' whatever that means, and they said something about the ovaries being enlarged so they want a month inbetween. Im bleeding now, its not too much heavier than normal.

I just got a cancellation appointment for Jan 9 with my FS (usually shes booked up months in advance) so thats great as I will see her right before my FET gets going. The timing works out perfectly for me to go home for Christmas and go on that cruise I wanted to go on with hubby! but Im not sure if we will have the money for both, things are still tight after paying for IVF and the spa being slow, plus theres Christmas presents to buy.

I was saying to my husband last night IF I dont get pregnant with my 8 frozen embryos (some might not survive the defrost) then I might consider using a clinic over the border that is less expensive...you get 2 IVFs for the price of 1 here, and I can do the monitoring here and just go down there for the the week of the transfer. They do PGD testing down there, if I had to do another fresh cycle I would like that done so they could see which embryos are good and bad before transferring....then I wouldnt have to go through the months of trying. hopefully it doesnt get to that, but its an option :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

What state, sarah, New york? Sounds like a great plan! So nice when things fall into place...maybe its a sign.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> What state, sarah, New york? Sounds like a great plan! So nice when things fall into place...maybe its a sign.

yes NY, its actually only about 3 hours from where I live. they also do donor eggs if I ever need that route. I really want my hubby to have a biological baby. Being only 29 (30 in a couple of weeks!!) I was joking with him that if this all fails he can go and find a younger woman to have a family with. He hates it when I say that as I am his 'be all and end all, not children'. It was also due to his age that we waited, so its not all my fault!!

flying how are you feeling? I cant believe you had to go through all that. Being on bed rest and not being able to sit comfortbably is really hard, especially with a baby :hugs:

ndh thats great the government gives those grants! but hopefully hubbys work picks up. its been raining here quite a bit, then it snowed yesterday, urggh. Im a bit worried about making my fertility appointments in january in the snow, but luckily there are not as many.


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Wow! I wish they would give a bonus here. Lol. Sounds nice to have. Babies are very expensive though. Good thing you are cloth diapering and breast feeding. That cuts cost a lot.

I think there are too many women here having their pregnancies/births paid for and then living on welfare already. It would be interesting though if our government wasn't already racking up such bad debt and was able to pay that. Though I do appreciate the tax breaks we start getting on this years taxes for her.



NDH said:


> The family assistance is means tested yes - how much you get depends on how much you earn and sadly we're very low income :( But most people (with children obviously) do qualify for some family assistance pay.
> 
> The baby bonus is also means tested, but you only don't qualify if your household makes $75,000 in the 6 months after the baby is born, so only really high income earners don't qualify for that one. And the baby bonus is the same for everyone. It's being reduced to $5000 in September (it's been going up about $200 a couple times a year since it was introduced) and they're not increasing it until at least 2015. It was introduced to encourage population growth a while back (not sure how long ago) and used to be a lump sum payment to help with baby expenses, but now that it's paid gradually over 6 months it's not really that helpful for the actual baby related expenses... not that I'm complaining or anything lol.

Very interesting NDH! I can see why you didn't want to post this on Amy's journal as it was much more complicated than I anticipated. :baby::thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Sarah, that sounds like a great plan! Hopefully you don't need to go to the States for IVF but it's nice to have the option :) :hugs:

Nikki, yeah fortunately with cloth diapering and breastfeeding our baby related expenses should be very minimal in the first 6 months. I hate the idea of needing government assistance but I'm grateful that it's so substantial. I'm not the type of person to claim something just because it's available - if our income was reliable I'd make due without it even if it was a struggle.

Sheryl, yeah that is a worry and a lot of people here would like to see the baby bonus taken away now - it served it's purpose by stimulating the population but now it's gotten out of hand (was something like $700 when it was first introduced) and people are starting to abuse it. And to hear the stink people are throwing because it's being reduced to "only" $5000... So much feeling of entitlement. 

Anyway, my brother and his friends do some short films and they just posted one they filmed the other day. I'm proud of him and want to show him off so here's his newest video - he's Jimmy Jones.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxjp-kZOCFM

I can't find the video they came in 4th place in a film festival for but the general consensus by the other filmmakers was they should have won. If I find it I'll post it too :)


----------



## flyingduster

I'm doing a lot better Sarah; thanks! I'm having to sit on a doughnut made from a rolled towel to keep the pressure off the wound, but I can sit up a lot more now so I'm not feeling as bad as I was!!! I'm still uncomfy sitting up for too long tho, and tend to go back to lay on the bed for a while to ease it... The nurse is coming every morning to re-dress the wound, it's closing up a bit but is still an inch deep so needs the stuff actually poked and packed into the deep part to prevent it closing over before it's healed from the inside. Not all that pleasant having a virtual stranger come and poke stuff into my butt-cheek every morning, but ah well. Hopefully it'll only be until christmas that it needs to be done, and then it can be left alone by them.... Fingers crossed!

My problem now is that I can't drive. I have a manual car ('stick shift'?) so even if I sit on a doughnut, I need to flex and move my left leg (it's on my left butt-cheek, almost where it becomes the thigh) for the clutch so it's not really possible for me to get out. I'm going for a walk around the block when I feel like it, but at the same time I'm ITCHING to go to a local dog show this weekend, but I can't! Ugh! It also means I have't been to work or to see my boss to talk about work, so that's eating away at me a bit. 


But then I take a big breath and look at my son asleep on my lap, and remind myself that it IS all ok, and it IS all worth it; for him. :hugs: for you and Dew; it will happen and it will be amazing!


----------



## sherylb

NDH I felt the same way about being on Medicaid to pay for my pregnancy and birth expenses but we wouldn't have been able to pay our mortgage otherwise with just unemployment income of 415 a week.


----------



## nypage1981

NDH how do you spell your name? I know of 2-3 ways to spell it and dont want to offend you! Love the video. Lol. The first thing I thought was, "they need a nicer car for Jimmy Jones to drive up in!" haha.


----------



## NDH

It's spelled Natalie. I'm not easily offended though lol :) 

And haha - they're all students so have to use what they can get vehicle wise. The Prado is my parents' lol. They just filmed it last Tuesday I think. They're very clever. My brother spends far too much money on movie props though. He only works 2 days a week and he's getting married in 7 weeks so he'd better stop collecting for a while lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

ndh, nice film !! only 6 days to go until youre full term.. !! is it all hitting home now..? are you nervous ?? xx

Flying, glad youre feeling better, though it might suck not being able to drive, it is like yu say, worth it in the end xx

Sarah, hope you get a bfp in jan, and that you dont have to go to the other statexxx


----------



## nypage1981

Okmthen it's not you who spells natalee. Someone on here does I think. Just think, in your pregnancy you are pretty much to the point that I had Kian. And that hughles had Logan! Could happen any day, or could be 5 weeks yet!


----------



## sarahincanada

flying everything about your experience sounds terrible to me :hugs::hugs::hugs: the thought of a 'hole' being cleaned makes me feel quite faint! but you are in heaven being a new mum so Im sure everything is manageable.

ndh my computer speakers are not working for some reason and so I couldnt hear the movie but it looked good! that must be fun to do. and wow, I cant believe our last baby is almost ready. I wish we were ending the year with me pregnant as well, but its not meant to be. but what a year we have had! its amazing to think nearly everyone got their goal.

preethi not long and you will be in australia, im so jealous! its cold and snowing here urghh. i dont think we will have the $ for a cruise at the end of this month and Im thinking after england perhaps I should be back here to relax, have some massages and perhaps acupuncture before my frozen cycle. if we do go we will do last minute.

Im so happy to be going home, just waiting for 1 more cheque then Im going to book the flight. we had a great day at the spa yesterday (finally) but today is so-so :dohh:

im looking forward to my period ending, its been a little more sore and heavy than usual but not too bad. it will be nice to have a month off not thinking about anything. I can recharge my batteries and then start again fresh in the new year :thumbup:

anyone got any new baby photos they want to share on this thread? I dont go to your journals so might be missing out on cute photos!


----------



## Huggles

my photo's are all on my netbook and i'm currently on my phone, but i'll try upload some later or more likely tomorrow (about to go to bed now).


----------



## sherylb

The link to Kristin's album is in my signature. It has all of my pictures of her on it. I need to wash some new outfits my mom got her yesterday and take some new pics of her in them. One is zebra print and one is a Christmas hat and bib to wear with a red onesie. I was considering taking Kristin to get her picture taken with Santa today but it's nasty weather outside and has been raining. No good reason to risk our safety when mommy is already nervous driving her when it's dry out. DH and I are going to continue his family tradition of not lying to our children about Santa and other mythical creatures like the tooth fairy existing after a long discussion yesterday. I just want the picture though while she's so tiny and he's ok with that. 

Amy -- Kristin slept in her room until noon today after being up for that hour and a half last night. That was eating every 3 hours still but I didn't wake her to move her when I got up at 11.

Oh! And I did Kristin's wish list for Christmas on Amazon. Yay!


----------



## sarahincanada

sherylb said:


> DH and I are going to continue his family tradition of not lying to our children about Santa and other mythical creatures like the tooth fairy existing after a long discussion yesterday. I just want the picture though while she's so tiny and he's ok with that.

what is the reasoning behind that? I think its all harmless and a fun part of a childrens young years so will be interesting to hear why his family has that tradition. I think 'lying' is a strong word to describe it!


----------



## sherylb

It's hard to explain but they don't want the kids believing in fictional characters. Kaeli (almost 8) is a very well-behaved and grounded child and we had a good chat about how she responds to kids that do believe in Santa.


----------



## flyingduster

I'm also not going to encourage the whole believing in santa thing. We'll still KNOW about santa, and talk about him etc, but he'll always be known as a make-believe thing that's just for fun... I just don't like the false santa thing, but don't mind the christmas spirit behind it, so we just won't encourage it to be fully believed like some do. :)


----------



## sherylb

Much better said than I did. DH said I can't even put from Santa on gifts under the tree.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, im milking the Santa thing long as I can with Ella....I assume she may know, but im not ready to stop the "lie" yet! Lol. I am trying to think of ways to continue her belief in him this year, actually...! 

Sheryl, Kian is getting that fisher price puppy! Ella had it 7 years ago(amazing, some things dont change) and it was a cute toy she liked.


----------



## Huggles

we will be doing the santa thing, although we call him Father Christmas here. We grew up believing in him and our kids will too. In fact i remember the exact moment my cousin told me he didn't exist and i remember being so upset, not that he was fake, but that she'd told me and taken away my belief in him!


----------



## NDH

I finished my diaper bag today! I don't have the cable for my phone/camera, but I did take some pictures on my parents' camera so as soon as mom emails the pictures to me I'll post them here. I love it!


----------



## Huggles

Yay for finishing your diaper bag NDH!
btw - today you are at the same point in your pg as when I went into labour!

Here are some logan pics as promised:
 



Attached Files:







29 days.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2









i love mommy.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2









just chilling.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









napping.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> Yay for finishing your diaper bag NDH!
> btw - today you are at the same point in your pg as when I went into labour!
> 
> Here are some logan pics as promised:

he is soooo cute!!! :cloud9:do you see yourself or hubby in him?

ndh yay we wanna see the bag!!

ny what toy is that? I will need recommendations when I _finally_ have a bubs!!


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Oh, im milking the Santa thing long as I can with Ella....I assume she may know, but im not ready to stop the "lie" yet! Lol. I am trying to think of ways to continue her belief in him this year, actually...!
> 
> Sheryl, Kian is getting that fisher price puppy! Ella had it 7 years ago(amazing, some things dont change) and it was a cute toy she liked.

My friend's daughter had that one and we spent a lot of time playing with it. I'm sure her son will be playing with it next year (due in February). My niece is very well-disciplined and I am sure Kristin will be the same so we won't need Santa.



Huggles said:


> Yay for finishing your diaper bag NDH!
> btw - today you are at the same point in your pg as when I went into labour!
> 
> Here are some logan pics as promised:

Great pics! Is he napping in his crib? I am curious how Kristin will do in hers and wanting to transition her from her swing already but will wait until she is at least in 0-3 clothes. She looks too tiny right now.



sarahincanada said:


> ny what toy is that? I will need recommendations when I _finally_ have a bubs!!

This puppy on my wish list is what she is referring to.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh I never thought anyone needed Santa. Im not using him for discipline. My daughter is also very disciplined and I can assure you Santa is not the reason.


----------



## sherylb

I just know I always hated being threatened with Santa not bringing me gifts when I was young.


----------



## Huggles

we also won't be using santa for discipline. I just think it's all a fun part of childhood believing in santa etc.

sarah, i seldom seebanyone in babies, but everyone says he looks like dh. Although he has my nose.
sheryl - the crib he's sleeping in is actually a pack n play at my mom's house. He slept nicely in it. He sleeps in our one at home every night, but he does look so small for it so we've divided it in half lengthways and we have the nappy changing stuff in the one half, and he sleeps in a sleep wedge in the other half which then fits him much better. I'll try post a pic tomorrow if i remember.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Huggles, logan is sooooo cute !! and may i ask if the last pic, the sheet that he is lying on is from mothercares precious bear collection set..? i have everything from that set, absolutely everything.. love it !! xx

Sarah, yay for you being able to book the tickets soon.. and being able to go home to be with your family for christmas... you must love the snow atleast at this period of time, you have a white christmas, and thats part of the whole festive season thing.. i would simply love it.. hope you can go on the cruise.. but then again, if youre going to relax before your cycle, that might be a good idea too . xx your body could maybe do with the rest and gear up for the IVF. xx


about santa, i think when theyre older, they will realise themselves that hes not real, and get over it, so i dont think its lying, but if giving them presents , etc makes them happy and you get them into the spirit, they will, at the age of 9 -10 etc, know its not real and probably understand that we did it for their happiness or something.. dunno lol

just put our tree up today.. !


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes - it's a muslin square. I think it is mothercare brand (we don't have mothercare shop here but one of our local shops stock some of their products). my mom's always wanted to buy muslin squares "cos they're very british" LoL, so she bought me a pack. Half were plain creamy/beige colour, half had that button print.


----------



## sherylb

Kristin still gets the same amount of presents. We just don't tell her they are from Santa. 

I went to look for a used peanut sling today around town and couldn't find a peanut brand one, an off brand that wasn't huge or a new carrier that wasn't overpriced. :-( 

Sarah did you check out the bear? Those are very popular around here. When I was at BabiesRUs a bit ago there was a lady carrying one around the store with her other stuff.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes its very cute. If I ever get a baby you girls will have to remember all the things to recommend!!


----------



## sherylb

I decided on a sleepy wrap that I am asking for from my aunt and uncle.  They are similar to a moby but are supposed to be better.


----------



## sarahincanada

I just booked my flight home :happydance::happydance:
dec 20th - 30th
will probably go down to niagara falls for new years eve.


----------



## NDH

Yay Sarah! Wow that's coming up so soon! I hope your holiday at home is really lovely :cloud9:

Mom emailed the pictures to me so here are the pictures of my finished diaper bag! In the pictures it's not totally finished (strap is only pinned on rather than sewn, but I didn't feel that it was worth re-taking the photos after I finished it).

Front view:
https://img811.imageshack.us/img811/9263/imgp1957.jpg

Back view with zippered pocket unzipped so you can see the lining:
https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/7812/imgp1954f.jpg

Open from the front:
https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9461/imgp1953o.jpg

Open from the back:
https://img696.imageshack.us/img696/185/imgp1950a.jpg

It has 5 pockets on the outside - 4 velcro closures and the zippered one at the back. Inside there are 7 pockets (elasticated) and two clips for keys or pacifier. The strap is adjustable so I can wear it either on one shoulder or across the body. 

Oh and here's my bump picture taken yesterday at 36+2:

https://img856.imageshack.us/img856/844/imgp1958q.jpg


----------



## sherylb

NDH you made that?? It's awesome and professional looking! You look different than how i pictured but beautiful!


----------



## Huggles

noooo, I can't see photo's uploaded using image shack :hissy:

Sheryl - I want to get that bear for logan for xmas! Of course I was seeing them everywhere, and now that I wanted to buy it I didn't see it anywhere! So typical. Really hoping I find one so I can get it for him.


----------



## nypage1981

I thught t was a puppy! What bear are we talking about?

My parents never threatened me with Santa for discipline. Threats only work for that moment and would lose their value very quickly. I always tell Ella how good she was all year. She is amazing and never has needed to be disciplined at all. So Santa is pure fun! And now soon when she knows the truth, it will be our special fun secret each year to not tell kian.

Natalie, that bag is awesome! What kind of material was used to make it stand so stiff? It's really good looking.


----------



## Huggles

it is a puppy! i was having a blonde moment :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol. Too funny. 

Sarah that's awesome you booked your flight! Will be so fun.


----------



## sarahincanada

WOW NDH that is amazing!! you should make them for a living, it looks so professional! how on earth did you learn to make something like that?!!

and its so funny, yesterday I was thinking to myself I wanted to ask you for a new bump shot and you posted one! it looks beautiful and you havent put on any weight apart from the bump.

my period is almost over, Im glad as then I can forget about all this TTCing nonsense and enjoy christmas and new year. I started a thread in the assisted folder asking about frozen transfers and there is a couple of successful people who have posted. It would be lovely to get pregnancy in january as that my late dads birthday and our anniversary month (got married on his birthday) and would be an october birth which is my bday month. however so many dates come and go I dont hope for anything anymore!!


----------



## NDH

Aah sorry Huggles I forgot - will repost them as attachments on here.

Thank you Sheryl :)

Nikki, it's not as stiff as I would have liked it to be, but the outside is interfaced cotton (if I make them again I'd use a heavier weight interfacing). The bottom 2/3ds is quite rigid because of all the extra layers of fabric from the pockets though.

Thanks Sarah :) I keep getting told I should make and sell them but I don't know. It was a lot of work making this one lol. It wasn't exactly hard to do, just tricky fabric to work with and I kept getting ahead of myself and having to undo things... lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1958.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1









IMGP1957.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1









IMGP1954.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1









IMGP1951.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NDH

Also Sarah, if your January IVF does work, that sounds so ideal :cloud9: I understand that you have a hard time remaining hopeful about it, but I'll be hopeful on your behalf.


----------



## Huggles

yay, thanks for reposting ndh!
Fab bump pic! Whoever said it is right - you haven't picked up any weight, it's all bump. Looks great!
The bag is awesome! Well done!


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH !!! I CANNOT believe you made that.. that is simply awesome, and i will say you have a gift.. wow so creative.. !!!
Fab bump pic !! xx

Sarah yay for booking your tickets !!! you must be so excited, not far away at all xx enjoy your time with your family, forgetting about IVF for a while. xxx

Hope everyone else is doing great !


----------



## Huggles

Here are 2 videos of logan on his play mat - taken last week:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_YLFrQeiVw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XulpK3_cj1M

Sheryl, you asked about him sleeping in his crib - here are 3 pics. The first is him in the camp cot at my mom's house, the second 2 are our camp cot at home where he sleeps every night. One has the change mat over the nappy stuff, the other shows what's under the change mat. He sleeps in the sleep positioning wedge on the one side, where the button print muslin is.
 



Attached Files:







napping at nanas.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6









camp cot.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6









camp cot2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Huggles

Here are some bath pics which i love. Taken at 3 weeks old.
 



Attached Files:







bath time!.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2









eek!.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6795f.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2









aaah!.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









ooh!.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

Makes me wish bath time wasn't a screaming event at our house. :(

That's a good setup with the crib! We have our huge changing table in her room that DH built for me so we have the whole crib available. I love having her face me instead of being on her side because her poop hides in all her cracks and this way I can see it better. 

I am in pre-pregnancy jeans now. :cloud9: Getting ready to go have Kristin's picture taken with Santa at the mall.


----------



## Huggles

we have a proper change table in his room which we use during the day. The stuff in his camp cot is for night time nappy changes, and i change him on the bed in front of me, facing me. I just store the stuff in the crib.


----------



## sherylb

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/376131_544275351853_118200218_30666404_1048145577_n.jpg


----------



## NDH

Cute! She looks like a little elf!

Huggles, Logan's pictures are so adorable too :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

oh sheryl that pic is precious!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Natalie... LOVE the change bag! You are so clever! Your brother's video is brilliant! Very clever doing that on such a limited budget! 

Amy, hope you are feeling better hun! 

Huggles, Logan is so cute! Lizzie loves her baths too.. she gets really excited in them! :)

Sheryl, lovely pic of Kristin with Santa!

We are most definitely letting Lottie and Lizzie believe in Father Christmas. He wont be used as a threat - my folks never did with me and Lottie is already well disciplined. Using Santa is not a very effective way of disciplining a child anyway. I need something more immediate so she realises the consequenses of her actions... ie... you misbehave and we leave. So if she plays up while at a friends house, we will take her home. I can't punish her a day or two later for something she's done today as she wont realise why. Let alone half a year later.

I think being a child is a wonderful magical time and I want my children to believe in all things magical and mystical while they can. It's a time when 'anything' is possible in their young minds and I want to encourage that! I want them to dream big!! The other day we were at the grocery store and there was a person dressed as a panda bear. Lottie was in AWE! She couldn't believe the 'teddy bear' was walking and waving... to her it really was like a giant teddy bear had come to life! So we're planning on taking her to DisneyLand in Paris next year to meet Mickey and Tinkerbell... she'll be beside herself!

in other news...things here have been manic with loads of visitors still!!! Lizzie is an angel and started sleeping a 6/7 hour stretch through the night. The last two nights we had a 11pm - 6am stretch of sleep! Long may that continue!

We're rushing around now prepping for our holiday. So much to organise, travelling with two little ones! 

Hope you're all okay!!


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy Disney is a great idea! We finally just took ela t 7 and I was so sad we hadn't when she was real little. I imagine a little girl gets more giddy over it all. She loved it though! Hope everything gets done for your vaca.


----------



## sarahincanada

loving everyones photos! :cloud9:

mummy wow you are so lucky, hope the sleeping continues! and I loved taking my nieces to disneyland (or world, which is the one in florida) and cant wait to take kids there! 

nothing new here, period has ended and just feel blah. hubby and I need to get back to BDing, havent in a month! spa is getting busier and planning my christmas shopping. I cant wait to get home. its snowing here and my back garden looked so lovely this morning, I was feeding a deer behind the fence (imagining it was a reindeer!!) and it was all lovely and quiet and snowy.


----------



## nypage1981

Florida is World! Its pretty amazing. Cant wait to go again. Ella wants this year...sean thinks not for a year or two. Not sure if I can wait! 

the deer came close to you?? THats so cool. I can imagine that to look really pretty with your big yard and the trees...


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Florida is World! Its pretty amazing. Cant wait to go again. Ella wants this year...sean thinks not for a year or two. Not sure if I can wait!
> 
> the deer came close to you?? THats so cool. I can imagine that to look really pretty with your big yard and the trees...

yes theres this one deer who comes right to the fence if I put out food. if I move he jumps back, but then he comes back. he is so cute, I recognize him by his antlers and one of his front legs is wider than the other. I will try and take a photo!


----------



## nypage1981

that is so neat!


----------



## sarahincanada

will be nice when we have kids, in fact I want to do a bambi mural on the wall in the babies room. and I can pretend they are santas reindeer, it did look lovely with the snow today.


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow sarah, that is awesome.. must be lovely having the snow, and then deers etc, its like a fantasy ! ive only seen deers in the zoo !! lol hope you have loads of fun in england with your family for xmas, not long to go. i think you and mummy are travelling on the same day ?!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> wow sarah, that is awesome.. must be lovely having the snow, and then deers etc, its like a fantasy ! ive only seen deers in the zoo !! lol hope you have loads of fun in england with your family for xmas, not long to go. i think you and mummy are travelling on the same day ?!

it is really lovely, when we purchased the house we loved that it backs onto conservation, and we got a slightly bigger garden than most of the new homes around here. we didnt realize there was deer until we moved in! theres also a trail in the back that you can walk on, it goes quite far into the conservation.

but in general I HATE snow. I hate driving in it and how it ruins your whole day as traffic is so bad when its snowing. I have dreams of living somewhere warmer in the winter.

I really hope theres no snowstorms on the days I have to go into toronto for my frozen transfer next month.

preethi I saw on fb you said gemma has a australian passport...so remind me, you are wanting to move there but how come she got an australian passport already?

mummy love your new photos, your girls are so beautiful. lottie has the best eyelashes too!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi its weird for me to think some have never seen deer! Where I live they're all over. Unfortunate ately cars hit them all the time too. 

Sarah I also hate snow storms. I've been home a lot more already this winter than normal. I don't trust driving much in the snow with baby kian. It does ruin the whole day when it snows. Unless you are just staying in baking cookies listening to Christmas music. That's the best days for snow! I think Gemma has a passport cuz they're visiting Australia in January, no? They're staying for a couple weeks to assess if they like it?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Preethi its weird for me to think some have never seen deer! Where I live they're all over. Unfortunate ately cars hit them all the time too.
> 
> Sarah I also hate snow storms. I've been home a lot more already this winter than normal. I don't trust driving much in the snow with baby kian. It does ruin the whole day when it snows. Unless you are just staying in baking cookies listening to Christmas music. That's the best days for snow! I think Gemma has a passport cuz they're visiting Australia in January, no? They're staying for a couple weeks to assess if they like it?

yes its just she put that 'Our daughter is officially an Aussie now' so Im assuming an aussie passport, not just a visa. Id love to go back there, it was so nice. hopefully next year we will be better financially and if any of my FETs dont work I will take some trips.

I dont bake, but that sounds lovely! I think I will put my Michael Buble Xmas CD on!!!


----------



## NDH

Her hubby has an Australian passport which would mean Gemma qualifies for one too.

Sarah your place sounds so lovely :cloud9: I miss snow sometimes but not winter if that makes sense lol. Well I miss the mild, blue sky winter days where everything is pristine and white and not too cold. My parents used to go back to Canada for Christmas thinking they'd enjoy 2-3 weeks of winter but nope - one day of it and they've had enough lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Her hubby has an Australian passport which would mean Gemma qualifies for one too.
> 
> Sarah your place sounds so lovely :cloud9: I miss snow sometimes but not winter if that makes sense lol. Well I miss the mild, blue sky winter days where everything is pristine and white and not too cold. My parents used to go back to Canada for Christmas thinking they'd enjoy 2-3 weeks of winter but nope - one day of it and they've had enough lol.

ahhhh I didnt realize he had one.

and yes it makes perfect sense to miss snow but not winter! I do love the distinct seasons here, but theres just a bit too much snow and it gets a little too cold! when my hubby came over to england the first time for new year he mentioned how grey and dull the sky was and it was then I realized how lovely and bright the sky is in canada in the winter.

how are you feeling? not long now!! wow we wont have any pregnant ladies in this thread very soon. but hopefully only for a couple of weeks, come on snow babies! oh I found out today I dont have to wait a month inbetween my frozen tranfers so thats good. even though its nice to have a month off I would prefer to just get on with it. I want to see asap if any of my frozen are going to work and if not do another fresh cycle.


----------



## NDH

Well I'm officially term today so it's just a waiting game for the next 5 weeks or less. Still feeling good and starting to think it will be soon - I've told baby any time from Saturday is fine by me lol. And since I've thought all along that baby would be late and was therefore counting on having lots of extra time to prepare I'm finding it strange to deal with the sudden feeling like it could be soon and I'm now nesting like mad to get all the last things finished lol.


----------



## MummyCat

Happy Term Natalie :dance: :dance: :dance:

Thanks Sarah.. I am jealous of my own daughters eyelashes.. they look longer in real life too :rofl: pls share some pics of your snow!!! :flower:

Nikki I'm super excited about Disneyland! Florida must be awesome!!!!


----------



## sherylb

Happy term Natalie!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 37 weeks and full term NDH!!! :wohoo:


----------



## flyingduster

yaaaay! Happy full term NDH!! Goooood luck!

5.5 weeks old:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3870.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah and Nikki, just as natalie said,my dh is actually british but has an aussie passport as he lived there for six years, so gemma qualifies for a dual passport by descent. she can have both, we just got her aussie one so it would be easier for travelling and if we wanted to move there, 2would be easier as well, a british one is just a paperwork away anyway. xx

Nikki, we live i two different ends of the world, over here you dont get deer. theres no animals walking about all, you may find the odd stray cat, but never a dog.. we live in the city and all the animals are in the zoo..ive seen a deer in the zoo, unfortunately the condition they keep the animals are far from what i would like them to be.. im sure places like australia, canada etc, have a much better system and bigger walking areas, and bigger reserves for the animals, unfortunately trying to fit a zoo in a metropolitan city has not worked very well although its been there for years !!Dubai is starting to get cold now, but will never ever be like canada or the USA. they will never see now, only get to see some downpour in december, as what we define winter here in dubai is just some cold wind, cold enough for us from dubai to get jackets, but probably not cold enough for you guys !.. thats why i love the snow etc.. i dont like rain, but dont get enough winter to enjoy ! xxx

Ndh, HAPPY FULL TERM !!! I CANT wait to see your baby. xxx your baby is due on my dh's birthday,. i will still be here in dubai thankfully to be able to see baby .. FX'D you dont go overdue !!! xxx


----------



## NDH

It's a really good idea traveling to Australia with her on her Australian passport. We're going to get our baby's Canadian passport first rather than Australian though since neither of us has an Aussie one and I forsee too many complications with two Canadians trying to take an Aussie baby out of (or into) the country lol. When we both get citizenship though we'll do what my parents do and travel to Canada on our Canadian passports and to Australia on our Aussie passports. Yay convenience! 

Wow I can't even imagine living somewhere with no wildlife. I'll never be able to live in a metropolitan area for that reason.


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi what kind of bugs donyou have? Scary ones I bet being hot there! So you guys don't have squirrels even in the trees? Lol. Stupid question but everywhere my OH travels I'm always asking if they have squirrels. It's comforting to know if a place has them! Then I can picture it better. 

I don't understand the whole passport visa thing. I have a passport for a trip I never took but that's it. Never been out of USA. 

Happy full term natalie! Better get moving! Any day now. Eeeeeek!


----------



## sarahincanada

flying he is so gorgeous :cloud9: on one of your photos on FB I thought he looked a bit like your hubby, from what I remember from the photos you showed us.

ndh wow any time!!! :happydance: my nieces bday is dec 15 and hubby dec 19 :thumbup:

only 2 weeks till I go home, so weird. got lots of xmas presents to buy still, so that will be fun.

Ive booked an acupuncture session on monday, going to have 2 before I leave then continue when I get back. Im going to do it before and after the transfer, its supposed to really help. Im hoping the fact that I dont have loads of medications pumping through my body and no painful egg retrieval that my body will accept the embryos this time. Im SO happy there will be no break inbetween, so say if 6 of my 8 frosties survive the defrost I will be doing FETs in Jan, Feb, March. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## nypage1981

Do they thaw them out just as you go? I dont get how they thaw and then if it doesnt survive, is that month shot?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Do they thaw them out just as you go? I dont get how they thaw and then if it doesnt survive, is that month shot?

they thaw one by one until they have 2 to transfer :thumbup: 
their sheet said 75-80% usually survive, and its thought the embies that survive the freeze/defrost process must be strong ones. but the other 2 could have been good but my body rejected them :shrug: wish they knew a little more info on why things fail :dohh:

some clinics say their frozen embryo transfer rate is lower than fresh, others its similar so I will have to ask their stats. Im dealing with a 36% success rate so really the chances are more likely that I will fail each month :nope:. But hopefully if I get 3-4 tries out of the one IVF one set will work. Its still unbelievable to me how I responded....I just dont see those sorts of numbers on here much (so many dont even get any blasts to freeze). but I cant be that happy as what if they start off great then fail, or my body will never take to them. I hope the acupuncture will help, and the generally less stressful frozen cycle.


----------



## nypage1981

I hope destressi does the trick. You could be in that percentile! So do they have to start dethawing them far in advance so they have a survivor by the time they need to transfer to you?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I hope destressi does the trick. You could be in that percentile! So do they have to start dethawing them far in advance so they have a survivor by the time they need to transfer to you?

good question I have no idea! I will ask when I go in for my ultrasound, will be going around CD10. I have a feeling its quick, they thawed out hubbies sperm for my IUI on the same day so assume its the same process.

i saw this on FB and thought of you..
https://www.portablenorthpole.tv/home


----------



## babyhopes2323

Nikki, it is sooo not a stupid question, we have palm trees in dubai, dubai was and still is a desert but converted into a city with high rise buildings, we have palm trees here and no squirrels .. no nothing, we dont haqve creepy critters, we have the regular houseflies and small black ants.. ive never seen any type of creepy crawlies here which is why hubby says i will struggle when i go to australia,,. even our beaches have the tiniest of fish and maybe the odd very small crab that you may or may not see, which is why i say, we are totally away from wildlife and therefore seeing basic animals like deer, squirrels etc excite me.. !! and i screamed when i went to bali (indonesia ) in dec 2010 and couldnt bear the beaches with some exotic stuff !

sarah, i truly hope that accupuncture works and that you are more relaxede and FX'D that helps in the entire process in jan xxxx hugs .. im excited for you and excited for you to go on holiday and have a great time with your family xx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah I really wanna do that video now. Think my 7 year old will buy t? Lol. I want to make one for both kids.....I think I will! She either still believes or she doesn't. It's all fun anyways. She probably won't mention when she stops believing for fear of less pressies! Lol

Preethi, Dubai really sounds nice with no bugs. My kinda place for sure! I'm terrified of bugs.


----------



## NDH

I could live with no bugs lol. The number of creepy crawlies here is unreal. I don't know that I could trade it for no wildlife though.


----------



## NDH

Dad took DH and I to the beach yesterday to get maternity photos taken since between the weather we've been having and not knowing how much longer I'll even be pregnant there aren't going to be many opportunities. We couldn't afford to get any professional ones taken but my dad is quite a good amateur and loves any opportunity to play with his camera lol. These are just the straight untouched images and I haven't managed to cull it down to just my favourites yet but I thought I would share them if anyone is interested. https://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Maternity Photos/


----------



## sherylb

They look great Natalie! My mom took mine. We couldn't afford to pay anyone either.


----------



## nypage1981

natalie WoW I love them! I LOVE #7 and #33 and I have that Precious Moment Present figuring also! Ella gave it to me for Mother's Day when she was like 2-3. How sweet:) you look so cute and tiny even!


----------



## NDH

Nikki, my mom just gave me that figurine at my baby shower - my dad bought it for her when I was born and she passed it on to me :cloud9:

Sheryl did you find it awkward at all having the photos done with your mom? I would have liked a few bare bump pics (not for public viewing) but was too embarrassed to have my dad taking them. I'm really pleased with what we did get though. Neither of us is very photogenic so I would have been thrilled to get even 10 decent pictures.


----------



## Huggles

lovely pics


----------



## MummyCat

Natalie I think they are lovely pics! You certainly suit pregnancy! Your Dad captured some lovely tender moments there!

I hope everyone is well! xxxxx

Sarah... not sure if you're still watching X Factor... but did you see what happened at the last show? I saw the results last night! :O I must be honest... I don't like Nicole much anyway, I always fast forward through her comments, but really thought she should have made a choice!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Natalie, lovely pics... theyre so precious, youll have a lovely album to look at later.. xxx :cloud9:

Hope all of you are doing well and preppin up for xmas !!


----------



## sherylb

NDH said:


> Nikki, my mom just gave me that figurine at my baby shower - my dad bought it for her when I was born and she passed it on to me :cloud9:
> 
> Sheryl did you find it awkward at all having the photos done with your mom? I would have liked a few bare bump pics (not for public viewing) but was too embarrassed to have my dad taking them. I'm really pleased with what we did get though. Neither of us is very photogenic so I would have been thrilled to get even 10 decent pictures.

No, it wasn't awkward at all. I had like 7 dress changes so we were more focused on get dressed, take pictures, repeat.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Gemma has developed an eye infection.. today ...shes got yellow stuff coming out of her eyes... thank god we have a doctors appointment tomorrow.. x


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone :flower:
been so busy, yesterday we drove 2.5 hours there and 2.5 hours back up north to a new lakeside community. hubby has dreams one day about owning a cottage so we wanted to go see what was happening up there for fun. then this morning just had acupuncture for the first time with a woman who has lots of experience with fertility so Im so excited. she is going to calm my body down for the FET, will be going 2x a week and the day before and after the blast transfer. and now we are leaving to drive down to buffalo to go get some xmas presents!

ndh: love the photos, you both look so cute and I think you look lovely pregnant. where was that shot?

preethi: aww hope that clears up soon

mummy: YES Im watching, I will post my thoughts later, was so annoyed!!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Babyhopes - hope gemma's eye clears soon. :hugs:

We had our 6 week check-ups today which both went well. And Logan had his 6 week vaccinations. Thankfully it's 4 more weeks before we have to go again - was not fun, and now he's fussy poor baby.


----------



## NDH

Aww Preethi sorry to hear about Gemma's eye :( I hope it clears up soon :hugs:

Sarah, the photos were taken at one of the local beaches here, as well as the lighthouse. There are 8 beaches in town but the one we went to is probably the best for photos. 

A lakeside cottage sounds lovely :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

A lakeside cottage sounds fab sarah ! i hope you both are able to have one in the future as dh wanted !x

its been so quiet here lately, so quiet infact that our threadhas gone to the second page of ttc groups and discussions ! xx

hope everyone is ok ! x


----------



## flyingduster

we're good! I hope everyone else is too... 

Caleb got weighed today, he's now over 5.4kg, or 12lb. lol!

a pic from yesterday that'll make you smile :):
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3904.jpg

I just added a smiling video to my journal too. :)


----------



## ROFFNAMUM

hi ladies, congratulations to all for getting preg and gl to those still trying. im new to this site and was just looking for some advise really please, i still have the implanon in my arm but i have a appointment to get it removed on thursday, i was just wondering how long till i would ve able to to ttc after removel,
i have had the implant now for 2 years, and for the past 4 month i have not had a period, i am not a first time tryer ttc a i already have 4 amazing children, im just unsure as to the waiting time for the implants hormone will leave my system,
many thanks to all for reading and gl in the funture.x.x.x.x


----------



## NDH

Hey Roffnamum, good luck ttc #5. I have no advice for you as I don't know anything about implanon. You'd be better off asking in one the general TTC forum. Either make a thread asking or do a forum search for implanon. You'll get a lot more response as there are only a few of us on this thread and I'm not sure anyone used implanon. :shrug:

Well I know it could be weeks yet, but I saw the GP yesterday and she reckons baby will be here by Christmas (her non-doctor guess was late Christmas Eve/early Christmas morning but her doctor guess is that baby will be here before my due date). They don't do internals here until you get to 40 weeks so I don't know what's going on in that regard, but there's something going on anyway as I've been getting period pains and BH the last couple days (haven't had any up until now) and today have low back pain too. I hope it's still at least week away though as DH finally has work lined up for a whole week and it's an hour away and he gets driven to the job site so won't have the car either... lol. Going to have to make my mom my backup birth partner just in case Murphy's law comes into effect this week :haha: She's done work for the whole summer now though so is available if and/or when I need her (be it for the birth or help with a newborn. School isn't back until February and she's never very busy in the first term and has told her schools that she may decline work as she'll have a grandbaby :haha:)

Whew sorry for the essay.


----------



## Huggles

ooh exciting ndh!


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi sorry Im just so busy, I leave next tuesday and have a million things to do! I will be back in full force Dec 30 when I get back from my trip!! remind me of your trip dates, and you mummy too.

flying I just love him!! his photos make me smile. You all have beautiful babies, better than the average on here if I may say so!!! (or am I biased :haha:)

NDH so exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance: am popping on here and there to see if any news from you, even if I dont post :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hi to everyone else!!


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi, sorry about gemma and her eye...Kian has had eye issues since 3 weeks. Even did eye drops and its not cleared. 

sarah- ive heard accupuncture helps a lot so hope its a good thing for your FET. so exciting to go on your trip, im jealous! much in need of a trip.....and lake house is our dream too. i want now!

natalie, i hope you get an xmas baby! well, not on christmas, but before it! are you all set up with names and baby stuff bought?

amy- he is really cute and happy! love him

I think when sarah does her FET we will jump back up to first page! lol


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks, gemmas eye is an infection indeed he said it may be viral due to the weather, weve got special eye drops that is cream based or something and hope it works out !

NDH.. i hope its the start of something and that you have the baby by xmas !!! :cloud9: FX'D 

flying caleb is so cute, im following you on facebook 

Sarah, i pray that acupuncture works for you.. cant wait for your FET and you must be so excited about your trip ! im leaving on the 31st night basically the 1st early morning and back on the 20th, i may not have internet access as it does not come with the flat we have booked, so its going to be tough and i will try to access if i can from coffee shops etc.. !


----------



## NDH

Sarah have a lovely holiday! 

Nikki, yes we're pretty well set. Have had our names chosen for quite a while and we have all the really essential stuff anyway. We finally got our carseat yesterday though lol. We had one that we were given from freecycle just in case but it's from the States and not legal to use here so didn't want to have to use it. (also only attachable via seatbelt as the anchor systems are different here, so even if it was legal I wouldn't have felt safe using it). I still haven't finished my sewing projects but the ones I have left aren't ones that *have* to be done before baby is here. They're things like my nursing cover and change mats and wipes case, so I'll be able to complete them long before I'm venturing out into public for long enough periods of time to use them lol. Or else can do without. I got my diaper bag and breast pads and pail liner done which were the really important things.


----------



## nypage1981

Finish the sewing now! Before baby! It's taken me 4 weeks to fill sme picture frames. Lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Finish the sewing now! Before baby! It's taken me 4 weeks to fill sme picture frames. Lol.

dont feel bad, its taken me 4 years!!! we purchased this house new and its pretty big, so in most rooms we just did some basic furniture (but nice, some ikea stuff) and then we opened the spa and its sucked up all our spare money and so I have done nothing more so its all pretty plain. Being a designer I want to do each room properly, so I havent put up any photos etc and hubby complains all the time! we have so many great photos from different trips that need to go on the wall, but Im not doing it till I have the money to do the whole room.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Hope you're all ok.. how are all the gorgeous babies??

Natalie, I'll be keeping an eye out on FB for news!! Thinking of you and wishing you a lovely labour and delivery :thumbup:

Sarah I hope you have a great time here! We're predicted heavy snow tomorrow and that means your family is likely to get it too!! We fly on Sunday and are away for 4 weeks xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Sarah I hope you have a great time here! We're predicted heavy snow tomorrow and that means your family is likely to get it too!! We fly on Sunday and are away for 4 weeks xxx

oh no! I hate snow! and england doesnt cope with it well, and my sisters car isnt the greatest in snow. hope its gone by next tuesday till the 30th!

too bad we cant meet up this time, but I bet you are so excited for your trip.


----------



## sarahincanada

It just hit me that wow, I started this thread Jan 8th and all of you who joined that first month ended up getting pregnant and giving birth, isnt that a miracle? Im trying to forget the part that it didnt happen for me :cry: but I am the oldest by quite a far stretch, so its only common sense it will take me longer. I really hope 2012 is my year [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; and will any of you be joining me TTCing for your next??


----------



## MummyCat

I know... it snows here and everything grinds to a halt!! :(

Next visit you plan I'll def arrange to meet up with you for a coffee! I would LOVE for you to meet my hooligan child and her well behaved little sister! :D 

:cry: I can't believe it's almost been a year!! 2012 is your year honey! You'll have us all supporting on the sidelines cheering you on! 

I will be waiting two years before TTCing again! xx


----------



## sherylb

I am also planning my next TTC journey. I will probably either end my depo when Kristin turns 2 or get my last shot then. I got back on depo at my check-up Tuesday. It will probably take a year to get pregnant again after I stop and then the kids will end up being 3.5 to 4 years apart.


----------



## NDH

nypage1981 said:


> Finish the sewing now! Before baby! It's taken me 4 weeks to fill sme picture frames. Lol.

I'm going to keep working on it - just not going to stress if it doesn't get done :)


----------



## sherylb

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/81DB20669B.jpg

My parents' Christmas card this year. I explained to mom after she showed me last night that Kristin will not be believing in Santa. She was stunned.


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl thats a lovely photo of the 3 of you in your signature!


----------



## sherylb

Thanks! It's our first family photo on date night.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- for some reason photo projects give me anxiety as I fear I will not be able to choose ever which ones to showcase, so then I dont do it. I have had one of those collage frames thats huge for about 3 years...and had not ever filled it. LOL. Now I finally just filled it with the professional pics we got in october with Kian and Ella and Sean and I. 

I believe your time is soon Sarah...just be patient. NOT easy, I know i know.....I plan to start TTC again (MAYBE) in october or maybe december of next year.....so about a year away for me. I hafta decide if i want to!

Sheryl- but your mom did the same w u in regards to santa, didnt she? im surprised she is so shocked!


----------



## sarahincanada

its sheryls inlaws who do the no santa thing. its quite amusing that she happened to have picked that outfit though, hope she wasnt too shocked!

ooh how exciting ny :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, my parents put gifts were from Santa the entire time I lived with them through high school.


----------



## NDH

Sheryl, we never did the Santa thing growing up but there were always gifts from Santa under our tree every year anyway lol. And the dog. :haha: My mom still does Santa gifts and has no idea why as she's never been particularly fond of Santa (though she has no problem with Father Christmas :shrug:) She knows we won't be doing Santa though.

Oh my mom bought the cutest gender neutral newborn outfit yesterday. It's blue shorts with a white outline of Australia on the bum and the words "100% cute made with lots of love" and the t-shirt says "Made in Australia with love" on the front. Can't remember the picture. It's adorable lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Awww that sounds like a cute outfit!!!

Been having such a rough day with Kian today. I just decided to [email protected]*% it and I made him a bottle and poured a glass of wine. It made me feel icky, now im queasy and no less frustrated and Kian is still crying. Sigh. What a day, I will be so happy when its over.


----------



## sherylb

*sigh* NY. I am watching Kristin lay in her crib on her monitor. Not sure if this will be better than the swing but she's quiet?


----------



## nypage1981

Hope it works. OH would allow him to sleep in his swing each night at the beginning if I let him. I just didn't wanna get too much in the habit.


----------



## sherylb

We had her in her swing for 2 weeks with it rocking and figured out she's just fine with it still. I ended up moving her to her swing because she wouldn't settle and I'm paranoid. She's crying in her swing but she will calm down soon.


----------



## Huggles

cute xmas card pic sheryl.
Mummy, enjoy your trip!
Sarah, really hope 2012 is your year :dust:
not sure when we'll ttc again but not likely to be next year, probable the year after.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Been having such a rough day with Kian today. I just decided to [email protected]*% it and I made him a bottle and poured a glass of wine. It made me feel icky, now im queasy and no less frustrated and Kian is still crying. Sigh. What a day, I will be so happy when its over.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I just had a great video chat with Preethi on Skype. Gemma is such an angel! You ladies should add us if you Skype! I am sheryl.behr. I will let Preethi give out her name if you want hers.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, hope you have a better day ahead.. xx :hugs: sarah, we will probably start ttcing next year after gemma turns one in august or maybe a little before not sure, doc says we need to wait a year because of the c section. xxx
sarah, i pray that 2012 is the year for you. xxx :hugs:

Mummy, have an amazing 4 weeks in SA, hope you enjoy your trip !!

as for skype, i am known as batemanpd. it was nice to have a video chat and finally pu a voice to the name and face ! xx sarah, ive added you.. as for nikki, there are so many nicole pages, i didnt know which one you were ! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

lol preethi I dont even know if I have a skype account, will ask my hubby if he made one otherwise its someone with the same name!! and thats so exciting that you might try again next year xxx

been so busy, wont be on here much before I leave on tuesday but will come on and say goodbye :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

lol sarah, i added your email address to find you and only one name came up as sarahnosek. dont know if thats you !

anyhow, hope you are all enjoying your weekend and prepping up for xmas !

i see another tiffany jewellery bag under the xmas tree( first one i got was diamond earrings for my bday) and want to open it but i cant !!! guess hubby is being generous ! and this is probably the reason why he asked me to tone down on the shopping this week ! lol 

im leaving christmas night to india until the 27th and then back on 27th midnight, for our anniversary on the 28th and dh's bday on the 29th... i got him a drivers experienced on the race circuit in an aston martin vantage, here in dubai, he wanted that a while ago and must have forgotten about it ! xx

hope all of you enjoy your holidays and the festive season !

Happy holidays tomorrow to catherine ! xx :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:
Thanks Preethi.

Just wanted to wish you all a fabulous festive season with your loved ones! :flower:

We'll be back in mid Jan,, hope to catch up with you then, otherwise you can get me on FB xxxx

Big hugs from me and the girls xxxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> lol sarah, i added your email address to find you and only one name came up as sarahnosek. dont know if thats you !
> 
> anyhow, hope you are all enjoying your weekend and prepping up for xmas !
> 
> i see another tiffany jewellery bag under the xmas tree( first one i got was diamond earrings for my bday) and want to open it but i cant !!! guess hubby is being generous ! and this is probably the reason why he asked me to tone down on the shopping this week ! lol
> 
> im leaving christmas night to india until the 27th and then back on 27th midnight, for our anniversary on the 28th and dh's bday on the 29th... i got him a drivers experienced on the race circuit in an aston martin vantage, here in dubai, he wanted that a while ago and must have forgotten about it ! xx
> 
> hope all of you enjoy your holidays and the festive season !
> 
> Happy holidays tomorrow to catherine ! xx :hugs:

ok hubby must have added that....thats my married name. i will have to figure out how to work it. can you do a group skype, that would be funny for a couple of us to chat.

mummy safe trip and talk to you in january, big kisses to your lovely girls xxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

yes you can do group chats sarah but you cant see many videos, video calls can only be done when two people chat, but you can have a conference of voice calls with other members ! xx


----------



## Huggles

Here's a pic of logan in his cherub tree cloth nappy (the main type we'll be using), as well as 2 pics of him in a cloth nappy that a forum friend had specially made for him and sent to me :D
Been using disposables up until now, with the exception of one really hot day on which i used cloth. But used cloth the whole day today and really loving it so far!

Just saw a pic of him at 5 weeks and another of him taken today at 7 weeks - can't believe how much my baby has grown and filled out these last 2 weeks!

And we had our first really big definite smile yesterday :D
 



Attached Files:







cherubtree 7weeks(b).jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1









logan nappy.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1









rainbow butt4.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahincanada

just wanted to come online as its hubbies bday tomorrow and then I leave on tuesday and wont be online till the new year....merry christmas to you all, Im so happy that you all got your wish this year and have your lovely bubs to spend christmas with. thank you for listening to my ttc ramblings and please say a little prayer for me over the holiday season that I dont have to wait much longer. will catch up with everyone in the new year, safe trips for all who are travelling xxxx

p.s ndh, havent heard from you so good luck with everything, you might be in labour right now! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sherylb

NDH's latest post was 10 minutes ago so I doubt she's in labor. :(


----------



## NDH

Just had a busy weekend is all. 

Happy birthday to your hubby Sarah and have a great time with your family this Christmas :) I hope your holiday is nice and relaxing so your body is able to be the perfect environment for your frosties when you get back :hugs:


----------



## NDH

It could still be weeks yet til I have the baby, but as it could also be soon I've made arrangements for Amy to update you guys as without my iPod (don't know if I mentioned on here that I killed it a few weeks ago :() I won't be able to update on BnB and I won't be updating on FB until I'm home. So I'll text updates to Amy for her to update both here and on my journal. 

I don't want anything said on facebook until after I'm home and update myself though. (But if Sarah is still on holidays someone can PM her the news on FB as I think she said she wouldn't be on BnB til she gets back)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, happy birthday to your dh ... hope you both have a wonderful day of celebration x

Sarah, happy xmas and new year, have a fabulous time in the UK with your family and it will do you some good to relax and prepare for the transfer in Jan xxx :hugs: enjoy xx

NDH, no worries will be waiting for your updates or amy updates .. hope you pop soon !! x


----------



## nypage1981

Hello lovelies! 

Preethi, that is really funny that there are so many Nicole Pages in this world! I never knew! My email is [email protected] that helps? Im like sarah, not so sure how to work skype. OH taught me before when he was traveling a lot and its been over a year since ive used it. I never thought about it, sounds fun! 

Natalie- cant wait for the update and I really really wanna know what your baby is. Super exciting !

Sarah- hope you have an awesome awesome trip. That sounds soo fun. I heard UK is really really festive. Along with Germany. I really want to go to Germany for xmas some year. I have famly there and apparently its the best holiday place ever! Well, my mom says so, and she is German, so probably biased. 

Mummy- good luck on yoru travels also, with 2 little ones, you are so brave! 

Hope the others are doing well on here. I will check your journals out !

I have been trying desperately to get Christmas shopping done, and not really doing so well! Also, wanted to bake about 5 diff kinda of cookies. So far ive done only sugar cookie cut outs and we didn't frost them yet. Wow. We also did a gingerbread house and a couple xmas crafts but im soooooooo behind. And yet, here I am, sitting with a sleeping baby on my lap doing nothint that needs to be done. Sigh.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh wow nikki, i didnt know you were half german -american.. !! i wouldnt have guessed ! xx

the cookies sound like fun, bet its different when you have xmas with a grown up daughter and a baby etc, we just have gemma and she wont know or appreciate anything yet, and my family is not christian so its different, dh's family are in the UK, so were pretty alone, and xmas is not great here, weve got a tree and both our presents under it, but thats about it ! x

ill add you on skype, hope you get to bake more of those yummy cookies ! xx


----------



## NDH

Preethi you can add me on skype too. I haven't been on it in ages but once baby gets here it'll be near constant I'm sure as my computer illiterate grandma learned how to use skype for the express purpose of seeing the baby :haha: My skype name is n-dawn

Nikki, Germany is really lovely. I spent about 5 days there which really isn't long enough but I had a wonderful time. Would love to go back for longer some time. Sounds like you've been busy with your baking! I haven't done anything this year lol. I'm just pleased that I got a few decorations up :rofl:


----------



## sherylb

I added you on Skype too.

I think Natalie will have a girl.


----------



## nypage1981

My mom was born in germany and i've never even been there! Its super pathetic....oh crap, I think Kian just pooped through his sleeper. Awesome!!!


----------



## sherylb

Kristin did that this week in her swing aka bed. She has had 4 poopies today and Daddy hasn't had to change any of them.


----------



## nypage1981

lucky him! kian did it in his swing before too. yuck.


----------



## flyingduster

I keep meaning to set up a skype account... I should do that! lol!!


----------



## sherylb

It's super easy Amy. I only used it to video chat but I leave it logged in now.


----------



## NDH

Well unless baby arrives tomorrow it looks like Sheryl is the only one to make it to term and not go past the due date from this thread. Baby seems quite comfortable lol. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow and will be offered a sweep so maybe that will get things moving. :shrug: I don't mind going overdue, but with DH officially on holidays for another week it would be nice if baby did come early enough to get some quality time in.


----------



## nypage1981

Come on baby, let's get moving! How you feeling! Happy late birthday also. Hope it was wonderful.


----------



## sherylb

It's so strange that you would think my experience would be the norm and yet here I'm the exception.


----------



## Huggles

happy due date for tomorrow ndh! Hope baby arrives nice and soon!


----------



## sherylb

Happy Birthday Preethi!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hey sheryl ,its not my birthday today.. its my hubbys ! xx


----------



## sherylb

You have his birthday on your Skype account. :( I knew his birthday was around this time but didn't know when yours was.


----------



## MummyCat

Happy Due Date Natalie!!!! :dance: Baby... you can come anytime now... really... dying to know who you are! :D 

Happy Birthday to Preethi's hubby! and to Sarah's hubby?? (the other day) Sorry I've missed a lot! Hope you're all okay! :flower:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NDH

Didn't get a sweep in the end - hospital has me as being 39+6 and they don't do sweeps before 40 weeks :haha: I did get a bonus scan though which was an unexpected surprise as I haven't seen baby since 19 weeks :) I've been consistently measuring behind and the last two weeks started going backwards when baby started engaging. No one was really concerned and scan showed that there was no reason to be, but the mw today wanted to follow protocol. 

Won't get a sweep for another week now unless baby decides to come on his/her own in the mean time. My GP made me an appointment for Wednesday (with the baby as she's so sure there will be a baby by then :haha:) and the hospital appointment is for Thursday - so one of them I probably won't be attending lol (or both even lol).


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sheryl,m thats because he set up the skype account xx :) 

NDH.. waiting ... xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

I'm so anxious for this baby toget here! 

Happy new years everyone. I really hope 2012 is magic full.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy new year everyone ! Hope 2012 brings sarah her BFP, and to those of us who want to ttc again .. lol !!

off for my holiday, may not have internet connection for a while, but will try my best xx

take care you guys..

NDH, waiting to hear from you xx


----------



## MummyCat

Happy New Year lovelies!!! :hugs:

Preethi... have a fabulous and safe trip to Australia! Please post some pics on FB if you get a chance! I'd love to see what it's like!! xxx


----------



## sherylb

C'mon NDH's LO it's time to come out already!!


----------



## MummyCat

Happy New Year Ladies!!! :flower:

Come on Natalie... lets have that 2012 baby now!!! :D PS... I went 13 and 11 days over with my girls... so I know that sometimes... they just like to hang around! :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Happy travels preethi!


----------



## sarahincanada

_*
happy new year!!!*_


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone, how is everyone doing?

finally today on CD35 got my period. urghhh it was awful, I knew I wasnt pregnant as bfns and just wanted to start my FET and it had to be delayed didnt it! so I start my estrogen and baby aspirin tomorrow and go for an ultrasound on CD11. 

the nurse I talked to today is my favourite, and I was asking her lots of questions and she said that I responded so well and that having 10 blasts is so rare. she made me feel quite positive and said she would be shocked if I didnt get pregnant from one of the FETs. Ive been feeling very blah so it was just what I needed to hear. she also said their thaw survival rate is about 85-90% and the highest in the city so thats great too.

I am considering starting off just transferring one at a time. its costing $1200 per time which I can afford each month so I thought I might spread it out rather than go through them quickly. I spent a lot of time with my best friend and her 16 month old when I was home and I was thinking boy how on earth would I cope with 2. she is lovely, but she needed constant entertainment and supervision! im sure my FS who I see next week will talk me out of it, but thats what Im thinking right now. I know transferring 2 gives me better chance of pregnancy each month but I just dont want twins. can any of you girls imagine doing what you are doing x 2??


----------



## NDH

Sorry AF had to be a PITA and delay your cycle Sarah. But that's fantastic that the nurse is so optimistic! I really hope that one of your frosties becomes your forever baby. I'm not sure what to suggest about how many to transfer though :shrug: If you really don't think you could handle twins (but really, who does think they can until they have to?) then just do one I guess. 

How was your holiday back home?

AFM - still waiting. 40+6 today and I have to see my GP this afternoon (she booked an appointment for me to bring baby in :haha: I did call to say it was just me and did she still want me to come) and then tomorrow at the antenatal clinic. Tomorrow I should be getting a sweep (thought they might last week but as they have my due date as the 30th and I went in on the 29th they don't do internals until 40+ weeks... lol) and today my parents are taking me in the 4WD on some really bumpy roads lol. DHs holiday is officially over today, but there likely wont be any work until next week, so hopefully baby decides to come this week while he's still for sure around.


----------



## sherylb

No, Sarah I couldn't handle this x2. I have a good baby and when she's a handful I want to pull my hair out.


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh I cant believe he/she has been making you wait so long!! but glad that hubby might not have to work this week so he can be there. thats so cute that the apt was booked for you and baby, awwwwwww not long now.
my holiday was great, how was yours?

sheryl thank you, I think you girls will convince me to transfer 1, where the girls in the over 35 folder say go for 2, 3, or all 8 :haha: i know that when it takes so long you just want to get pregnant asap with the best chances, but I dont want twins so might take my time. theres no real drawback in doing one per month, apart from the cost and it extending the time it will take. plus IF none of them work and I have to do another fresh cycle I will be a little older if it takes longer, but not by much.


----------



## NDH

8! Good grief no way should anyone do 8 at a time (is that even legal anymore?). 3 would be enough of a stretch... If you can handle possibly waiting 8 cycles transferring one at a time then I'd just do one (and pray that it doesn't take all 8 to be a success story).


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> 8! Good grief no way should anyone do 8 at a time (is that even legal anymore?). 3 would be enough of a stretch... If you can handle possibly waiting 8 cycles transferring one at a time then I'd just do one (and pray that it doesn't take all 8 to be a success story).

no I dont think its legal, and I dont want to be the canadian octomom!!
yes doing 1 at a time will be a lesson in patience. but if you think about the health risks carrying 2 then I dont mind being patient. I know twins is talked about a lot on here as so many people transfer 2 but it really is hard on your body and the babies. perhaps I can do a few months of just 1 per transfer then up to 2 if nothing happening! 

its just Im thinking realistically having 2 babies at once is hard, especially for our first. my friend with the 16 month old thinks it will be fine as at least they are at the same stage, where she is due to give birth in feb and will have one walking and one baby which she thinks might be harder. but im not convinced and think 2x doing the same thing at once is harder.

another reason is that having 1 then I wont feel the need to admit to IVF to everyone. for some reason having twins I will feel the need to be honest, but with 1 I wont feel like I need to share that. might sound silly as people have natural twins but its pretty rare, but at 39 I think everyone would assume and I am an honest person and would feel the need to explain the 2. hubbies family are fairly religious and I know assisted conception is a touchy subject. its not the main reason but its just another thought I have when thinking about how many to transfer.

I meet with my FS next week and I know she will recommend 2, as the chance of IVF working is about 35% and twins about 20% of that, so they think the chance is low.


----------



## flyingduster

I think that I COULD cope with twins; you do what you have to do! But I certainly wouldn't CHOOSE to... One baby is a huge learning curve, and I could see myself being totally torn between two babies with twins, and being run a bit ragged, whereas I can devote myself to Caleb and still have some brief bits of 'me' time when hubby takes him cos he's the only one! Certainly there's no way I could go back to work with twins, cos I'm quitting my job for just the one anyway!!! lol.


BUT of course if I had twins I'd adore them and not want it any other way too!

But because you have so many, I think I'd try one at a time, maybe up to 2 or 3 times, and THEN try two...


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> I think that I COULD cope with twins; you do what you have to do! But I certainly wouldn't CHOOSE to... One baby is a huge learning curve, and I could see myself being totally torn between two babies with twins, and being run a bit ragged, whereas I can devote myself to Caleb and still have some brief bits of 'me' time when hubby takes him cos he's the only one! Certainly there's no way I could go back to work with twins, cos I'm quitting my job for just the one anyway!!! lol.
> 
> 
> BUT of course if I had twins I'd adore them and not want it any other way too!
> 
> But because you have so many, I think I'd try one at a time, maybe up to 2 or 3 times, and THEN try two...

thank you for your honest answer, thats totally what I am picturing, me being slightly frazzled and not being able to devote myself to each one completely. its funny as no-one in the assisted folder seems to chose one, its almost like people have waited so long and so think they would love 2. I guess I just dont see it like that. the way I look at it, if you implant 2 and 1 takes, thats the same as implanting 1 one month and 1 another, hopefully 1 takes. Or perhaps the reason people always transfer 2 is most people are doing fresh cycles as not many people get frosties and its so expensive so they want the best chance. I also think that the clinics want their stats to look good and theres a better chance with 2, so I have a feeling my FS will try and talk me into 2.

it would definitely cut down my chances each month so I have to look at this as a 6-8 month plan and hope one takes one month.

going to take my first estrogen pill and baby aspirin :happydance: here I go!!!


----------



## flyingduster

yeah I can see that if they only had a couple of fresh ones to work with that they'd want to put both back in, cos they'd risk loosing it trying to freeze and defrost that single one later if the first didn't take! More chance of one of them working if they put them both in in that case. But seeing you have SO MANY wohoo:) frosties, you have a lot more room for decisions! I'd do just one this time, and see how you go with that; it might just catch anyway!!!! :D


----------



## nypage1981

Hmmmmm, I always thought i wanted twins but Kian is tough and I'd have hung myself long ago. Lol. 

So, how come there are better chances if 2 are put in....doesnt that just waste one if one was going to work anyways? What are the stats of puttig just one in and success rates? what does your mom and DH say?


----------



## NDH

Got my sweep today and also have an induction booked for next Thursday, unless of course baby decides to show up before then. Either way, the next time I go to the hospital I'll be coming home with a baby!


----------



## Huggles

Yay ndh! Hopefully baby arrives soon!


----------



## babyhopes2323

hey everyone !! NDH, glad you got a sweep, look forward to hearing some news soon !!! xx\

Sarah, yay welcome back, its been a while, but here you are and ready for transfer.. i would certainly go for one at a time, as i wouldnt want to waste the frosties if they dont work out.. it is so amazing that you have 8 !! and yeah for 1200 dollars, it would be sensible as you say to go for one at a time.. so excited, just read your transfer dates on your signature.. i travel back on the 20th, and will be keeping my fingers crossed for you !! 

Here on holiday with very limited internet access as its very expensive, so wont be on often.. jet lagged, tired, and got cold... but hoping to visit the koala sanctuary in north sydney tomorrow.. 

hope all of you are doing well,,, all the babies are looking great on FB, xx :hugs: to all of you.. speak soon x


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh I thought it may have happened, its gotta be this weekend come on bubs! I suppose he is enjoying it in there too much. ooohhh I automatically typed he, is that a sign :haha:

flying I watched some of your videos on youtube and he is just scrumptious! he has such beautiful clear/expressive eyes :cloud9:

NY hubby doesnt say a whole lot and just agrees when I blab about transferring one, and then when I saw Im sure we could handle twins agrees as well! mum I think before said just do 2 and thinks thats no different than having a baby and a toddler. but I disagree as I think the first few months of being first time parents with 2 would be hard. plus let alone carrying 2 healthy babies....I think Ive read too many complications on here so that worries me.

Im sure FS will convince me to do 2, I think the FET success rate is 30% or something like that and then twins 20% of that, so its low. When it comes to the success rates like you say _"So, how come there are better chances if 2 are put in....doesnt that just waste one if one was going to work anyways?". _I think the stats just mean more people get pregnant when they put in 2, just like someone is probably more likely if they put in 4! but if I used those same embroys over 2 months then shouldnt one month fail and one month work anyway. So my chances are much lower putting in one each month, but it would just time more time. I *THINK* I could be patient, then again knowing me if I dont get pregnant first month I will probably put in 3 the next :haha: however my previous fast forwarding each month was due to my clock ticking, seeing as I have 8 frosties I dont have that worry as they are Nov 2011 eggs!! and I have to confirm that I can do FETs each month....if I had to wait a month inbetween. I do have some worries that what if none of them work then I will be 40 doing a fresh cycle, but the nurse said surely 1 or 2 eggs are good in there so I have to try and hope for the best.

also sorry for blabbering so much but I was told they put the best 2 in, Im thinking cant they put in a great one and not so good one rather than waste 2 of the best when I dont want twins. I will ask the FS this but Im still leaning to one per month. If I tell them I have a severe fear of twins surely they should listen? I just think they have the clinic statistis in the back of their mind.


----------



## nypage1981

So, do they have cases where a woman did actually oly put in 1 and get pregnant? Other women must do it too.....I agree with asking about tutting in two if they can't pair a really great one with a so so one. It's all so hard to know what to d but yes, if twins would be an unhappy moment for you, definitely prevent that happening. 

Ndh hope it's soon. Now so you avoid nduction!

Preethi the koala sanctuary sounds awesome. Take pictures. You liking australia? How is Gemma behaving with the long travels and going sight seeing and stuff?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> So, do they have cases where a woman did actually oly put in 1 and get pregnant? Other women must do it too.....I agree with asking about tutting in two if they can't pair a really great one with a so so one. It's all so hard to know what to d but yes, if twins would be an unhappy moment for you, definitely prevent that happening.

I wouldnt be unhappy after all Ive been through, but its not what I choose! there are lots of people who have single embryo transfer as some people only end up with one after a fresh cycle or only had 1 to freeze. people definitely can get pregnant with one.

a few of the posts mentioned wasting frosties by putting in 2, but its not that as the one that doesnt take probably wasnt meant to be and wouldnt have lasted if put in on its own either. I have 8 frosties, out of those 8 frosties I might have 2 or 3 that are chromosomally (sp?) perfect. but I cannot see which ones are and which ones are not. so if they implant 2 what if those are 2 of the good ones and I get twins. I would prefer to have one now and one in a couple of years! chances are higher they might put in 1 good one and 1 bad, and thats why so many people only get pregnant with a singleton and thats why they push for doing 2 as you are more likely to have 1 golden egg/embryo. 

anyway, Im pretty set on 1 per month, but I am easily persuaded by medical people and she was adamant on my fresh transfer at my age to put in 2, so we will see!


----------



## nypage1981

So by the 19 th you need to decide? That's a while to antagonize over it!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks for asking Nikki, i dont know what to say as ive been so jet lagged, i havent really seen anything, went for a walk and saw the opera house and harbour bridge by night, and it was good, and this koala sanctuary we went to today was amazing ! i have taken many pictures and will be posting them when i get back home as i havent brought my transfer wire.. but so far so good, im liking it.,, dont know if i want to stay in the city though, everyone seems to be staying in the suburbs and the city is a bit crazy .. hope kian is doing well, his pics are awesome. xx

gemma has been coping ok, we havent been travellin much, just sleeping so shes fine, once shes been fed. x


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> So by the 19 th you need to decide? That's a while to antagonize over it!

actually I see the FS on monday and want to decide then, I think they write it in my chart as they defrost before the transfer on the 19th so need to know ahead of time. Im sure she will tell me the stats for single embryo transfer at my age are 5% or something horrible so to definitely do 2. arggghhhh its so hard! if she told me that the majority of people who get pregnant at my age only get 1 baby I would consider the 2. 

preethi I keep missing your posts as I think we posted the same time yesterday....Im sooooo jealous that you are in sydney and sounds like you are having a great time. I cant wait to see some photos! we went over to that zoo over on the ferry that begins with T, it was really nice and a great view of the harbour.

ndh :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi, did Gemma just sleep in the plane? Kian hates hates hates the carseat so cries most of the time so traveling with him won't be too fun.....not that I'm going anywhere but maybe a little road trip n march. Can't wait to see pics. I asked for them on fb before reading this!

Sarah, I agree, if they can say most women have only one baby then do two....but if they cant sY that just put in one for the start. however, if they gVe some crazy low possibility for one working, then I may start with 2..... Idk. I agree it's a hard decision. I think all I can say is for me, I wouldn't want to carry two babies either but if was told that my chances then are super low I would go for it and hope so bad for one. But I would be afraid of two,and feeling disappointment also. Have you come closer to a decision? You can be firm if you've decided and not let them change your mind.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Preethi, did Gemma just sleep in the plane? Kian hates hates hates the carseat so cries most of the time so traveling with him won't be too fun.....not that I'm going anywhere but maybe a little road trip n march. Can't wait to see pics. I asked for them on fb before reading this!
> 
> Sarah, I agree, if they can say most women have only one baby then do two....but if they cant sY that just put in one for the start. however, if they gVe some crazy low possibility for one working, then I may start with 2..... Idk. I agree it's a hard decision. I think all I can say is for me, I wouldn't want to carry two babies either but if was told that my chances then are super low I would go for it and hope so bad for one. But I would be afraid of two,and feeling disappointment also. Have you come closer to a decision? You can be firm if you've decided and not let them change your mind.

im a libran, always weighing up my chances! I thought I had decided, but I know if she gives me a really low number I will probably just do 2. Rosa had 3 put in, and she might only end up with 1. but thats the same as me waiting 3 months doing 1 per month, thats not so bad? ok we can stop talking about this now, I will let you know what she says on monday.

where do you think you will go on a trip? 

how long was the flight preethi?


----------



## flyingduster

Rosa put three in cos she only had 3, on day 3. And one was definitely of a much lesser quality, so didn't expect it to make it to day 5, nor be able to freeze and keep! So rather than 'waste' it, they put all three back in; one excellent one, one very good one, and the inferior one. She'd love twins though too! So can't really compare...

I think you definitely need to talk to the FS, and tell them of your real fear of haviing twins, so if they think it's at all very likely to be twins they should respect that and only do one, surely??


----------



## NDH

Sarah, mathematically you do have the same chances of getting pregnant implanting just one at a time as you do doing two or three - it's just spread out over a longer period of time is all. Actually, they might even be slightly better as if you end up transferring two and both initially take but one has complications it could negatively affect the other embryo . But that's the kind of thing no one can calculate of course, but I imagine it would be a (minor) risk of multiples. 

You could also maybe compromise and do two cycles of just one each and if neither of them are successful then do two. :shrug:


----------



## NDH

It will be soon - well in a manner of speaking. Lost my plug this morning and my waters have been trickling for the last hour and a bit. Have only had a couple of contractions though and they're certainly not near the point of timing them, so I'm ages away from even going into the hospital to be checked. Going to tidy the house and double check my bags in the mean time. If I have a chance I'll update when I'm off to hospital, but I have Amy's number so I'll at least be able to text her the birth announcement to pass on. Just don't expect it until at LEAST tomorrow - I'm not even in labour yet. But I am excited that it will be happening soon.


----------



## Huggles

ooh, good luck ndh!


----------



## flyingduster

yaaaayyyy!!!! I will update on here as soon as I hear anything. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Rosa put three in cos she only had 3, on day 3. And one was definitely of a much lesser quality, so didn't expect it to make it to day 5, nor be able to freeze and keep! So rather than 'waste' it, they put all three back in; one excellent one, one very good one, and the inferior one. She'd love twins though too! So can't really compare...
> 
> I think you definitely need to talk to the FS, and tell them of your real fear of haviing twins, so if they think it's at all very likely to be twins they should respect that and only do one, surely??

hi!! yes I wasnt trying to compare, just point out her putting in 3 gave a good likelyhood of pregnancy, but isnt that the same as me putting in 1 x 3 months? and she would love twins yes. I used to think that way, but after seeing what some of you have gone through in pregnancy I would find it so worrying, plus when I went out with my best friend and her 16 month old it was quite exhuasting so couldnt imagine it x 2. but of course IF it happened I would deal with it, I suppose I would only go out with my hubby to help.

if I get pregnant in the first place (30% chance) its a 20% chance of twins. although the pregnancy rate is low, 20% is quite high but its not 'very likely' so thats why they probably put in 2 as standard at my age. Im 80% not likely to get twins, so for that small chance should I just do 2? my 2 didnt work on my fresh cycle but Ive seen lots of people who get pregnant 2nd cycle with twins. but they have been much younger too. I have to remember Im using 39 year old eggs. perhaps only 1 of my 10 is even a good embryo, we dont know.

fhfgsthyfghdyxjudrtfgersesfgaeshthjsjrst!!!!

p.s thank you for listening and replying, I know I keep going on about it but I cant decide!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

omg ndh

_*GOOD LUCK!!!!*_


----------



## sherylb

NDH I couldn't feel my contractions when my water broke but I was dilating to 4. Don't wait too long. Shortly after that I was writhing in pain.


----------



## sarahincanada

oooh just noticed that tomorrow its exactly a year since I started this thread...wouldnt it be weird if ndh gives birth that day and now everyone has their babies, except me of course but I was the ancient one on here!!


----------



## NDH

Brief update in my journal. Cant sit at the computer and i hate typing on my phone so not going to repeat it.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah i think youre talking about the taronga zoo.. i will be going this week catching the ferry. the flight was 13hrs 45 mins i think, direct from dxb.. 
nikki, gemma was amazing during the flight, slept during take off and most of the time except for feeds, and then cried a bit during landing and i gave her some infant paracetamol drops and she slept again. but we travelled during night (dubai time) so thats probably why she3 was asleep. hoping that she behaves the same way going back home, but we are travelling back sydney night time which is day time dubai so im not so sure !

ive found my transfer cable for pics, so will try and post soon xx

NDH,.. SOOOO excited,,,,,,,,, cant wait to hear more !! 

sarah., it might have been a year since you started the journal and you may not be pregnant but please dont say youre ancient.. there are so many women who are pregnant on this forum and have given birth and they are 44 even.. if you know poppy666, she is 44 and has given birth to a baby girl recently.. xx im so sure its going to happen with your transfers soon..

nikki when gemma gets irritated in her carseat, i just pop the dummy in her.. and it works .. xx

hope all of u are doing well ..


----------



## NDH

This thread's tiebreaker baby is :pink:! We havnt yet settled on a name. She is 3628g of perfection :cloud9: Feeding like a champion. Brief udate in my jornal will write more when im home.


----------



## Huggles

:yipee: oooh, super big congratulations!!! :wohoo:
i was so sure it was a boy! lol
Fantastic weight!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> This thread's tiebreaker baby is :pink:! We havnt yet settled on a name. She is 3628g of perfection :cloud9: Feeding like a champion. Brief udate in my jornal will write more when im home.

omg congratulations :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
I also was so sure it was a boy, what a surprise
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

sarahincanada said:


> ok so who else wants to get pregnant AND give birth in 2011?!!
> I think depending on cycles etc we have until early april to get our BFP.
> I am 39 in October so I really want to get pregnant asap!
> If you would like to join me for these next 3 months please join my thread here. if you can give a little intro on yourself that would be great, heres mine:
> 
> I am 38, been loosely trying since Feb 2010, but only been tracking ov and periods since Sept 2010. As Im 38 Ive been sent to a fertility specialist, my ultrasound showed a possible polyp and Im waiting to have a sono (missed it last cycle as I was away and I have to book it CD1 which was Xmas day and they were not open!). hubby gave a sperm sample so hoping to get the results next week.
> 
> I am doing the ov tests and expecting to ovulate around tuesday, think I will do the sperm meets egg plan this month. I am also trying reflexology and have booked a session on tuesday....anyone else tried reflexology? Im going to post separately about this.
> 
> :dust: to everyone who posts below!!:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:

wow one year ago today I started this thread! and to think all the regulars, apart from me, have babies in their arms :cloud9: I suppose this thread is now going to be my journal, I hope this is my year!

how are you all doing with your bubs? I dont make it out to the journals much as I can only just keep up with the few threads Im on, so would love an update and any new photos! who is breastfeeding and how is that going? 

:kiss:


----------



## sherylb

Congrats NDH! I don't remember whether I thought it was a girl or boy. 

Sarah, Kristin is doing well. She woke up several extra times last night after we stayed at our friends' house last night hours past her bedtime and screwed up her schedule. She wouldn't sleep there. BFing is good aside from a slight issue with her latch that causes her to get more air and be a loud eater. But she's growing. We have our 2 month checkup on the 16th.


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarah i think youre talking about the taronga zoo.. i will be going this week catching the ferry. the flight was 13hrs 45 mins i think, direct from dxb..
> 
> sarah., it might have been a year since you started the journal and you may not be pregnant but please dont say youre ancient.. there are so many women who are pregnant on this forum and have given birth and they are 44 even.. if you know poppy666, she is 44 and has given birth to a baby girl recently.. xx im so sure its going to happen with your transfers soon..

yes that was is, taronga. I purchased a cuddly toy koala with the name on!!

I know there are a lot of people on here who get pregnant at my age or older, I think it just takes quite a bit longer than when younger as theres less good eggs and thats a fact I cannot ignore. and thats why I have to realize out of my 10 blastocysts there might only be 1 or 2 good ones, so it might take some time to find those. It will be hard to keep up the PMA if I end up having loads of FETs, but I just have to try and believe I have 1 or 2 good ones there [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

when I think that out of the 8 left there might not be that many good ones it makes me want to transfer 3 :haha: hubby said yesterday that we could handle twins and he doesnt want to keep spending $1200 per month on FETs :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

I saw this posted in another thread, 5 words that babies use

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Y1fsofmvz4g


----------



## Huggles

we're doing well. Loving being a mom. Logan is growing nicely - 10 weeks today. Loving all the smiles he gives. Got his 10 week vaccinations tomorrow which i'm dreading, but he'll also get weighed and measured which i'm excited about.
 



Attached Files:







smiley boy.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sherylb

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/391162_549000083453_118200218_30683136_1636984165_n.jpg

8 weeks old and super sleepy after staying up late and not sleeping well.


----------



## sarahincanada

cute photos!!


----------



## flyingduster

Caleb is doing great! Still exclusively breast feeding; in fact he's still NEVER had a bottle... not even of breast milk. lol. It's going well! I LOVE breast feeding.

He's 10 weeks old today! He got weighed last week at 6.04kg/13lb 6oz so he's doing great. :)

giggles on video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H05JSDcFGdA

reading books with daddy
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_4626.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Congratulations Natalie :cloud9: yay... so excited... so we have four girls and 3 boys in this thread.. amazing... hope youre both doing well.. cant wait to see photos !!

Sarah, like you said, yes it may take time, but it will happen.. got everything crossed for you. i know it can be difficult to keep up with PMA.. xx

gemma is doing fine, sleeping, eating, trying to say "hello" but the sound comes out perfect !

just got a tattoo of her name on my leg done today.. always said i would when she was born. !


----------



## Huggles

cute pics sheryl and flying. Those giggles are too cute!


----------



## Huggles

Went for 10 week vaccs this morning, so logan got weighed and measured - he's now 5.5kg and 58cm :D


----------



## nypage1981

Natalie, congrats! I hope you are feeling well, I'm soooooo surprised about her being a Gil! But think its great. 

Sarah, today I believe you said you make your decision! Hope you feel confab in whatever you decide. 

Kian is good. He is 16.5 lbs now and bigger than lots of babies who ade it full term. Still breast feeding. It's a miracle with all the problems we have had. I have over abundance of milk in the freezer. I have a problem of making too much. It sucks. I may start donating cuz we won't ever use it as he doesn't love using a bottle. But he squeals nd chats away now. And you see my Pics n fb pretty much daily:)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Huge congrats Natalie! Can't wait to hear her name and see a pic! :) 

We're doing ok.. still on hols. Will fly back on Saturday. Lizzie is 2 months today! :) 

Loving all your gorgeous baby pics!! :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Cant believe how big everyones babies are already!

We decided on the name Sara Rebekah. Totally not one of the names on our list but it suits her. She is such a good baby so far :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

love both those names - good choice!


----------



## nypage1981

Awww sweet name. :) 

Sarah- I watched that Youtube video and was in awe and trying to memorize the 5 different cries and was going to be the best mommy ever and quite far into it she finally says "oh, and this is only for babies 0-3 months after that they develop a different language" and im like @#@*&$#*$#@!! Maybe she should tell me the language for 3-6 then, dammit! But that is amazing stuff there. I do recognize Kian does that for his hunger cry too.


----------



## sherylb

NY -- I didn't feel like I had an abundance of milk because when I was pumping before I felt like I didn't have enough for K if she needed to eat again. But this morning I fed her on one side, pumped 3 oz from the other and then fed her on the same side as before with no issue an hour or so later. I have about 10 oz in the freezer but she eats about 1.5 oz at a time still so it's a non-issue.

We are going to have my mom watch K February 7th so that we can do a nice dinner and probably a movie to celebrate my birthday on the 6th. We haven't been to the movies in sooo long now.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Cant believe how big everyones babies are already!
> 
> We decided on the name Sara Rebekah. Totally not one of the names on our list but it suits her. She is such a good baby so far :cloud9:

awwww love it! Im Sarah and my sister is Rebecca, so close!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Awww sweet name. :)
> 
> Sarah- I watched that Youtube video and was in awe and trying to memorize the 5 different cries and was going to be the best mommy ever and quite far into it she finally says "oh, and this is only for babies 0-3 months after that they develop a different language" and im like @#@*&$#*$#@!! Maybe she should tell me the language for 3-6 then, dammit! But that is amazing stuff there. I do recognize Kian does that for his hunger cry too.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi! well here is my update from my meeting with my FS today, sorry its a bit long but I will post it incase anyone is interested!

..after having a month off it was really nice to be at the clinic and see her! so she reviewed my file and the first thing she was was 'well its good news and bad news...the good news is you responded great and bad news you didnt get pregnant'. but she said with having the 8 frozen she would be VERY surprised if I didnt get pregnant from the FETs. She said that to have 10 blasts was exceptional, even for someone much younger so she was really pleased. Even though we cant look at the quality she was saying to get that many blasts is very promising. 

one thing I thought was interesting was I asked her, when it fails is it usually the egg/embryo or are implantation problems equally high. she said that when you look at fertility charts theres a drastic decrease in pregnancy rates as the person gets into their late 30s - 50. but when they look at pregnancy rates with people using younger donated eggs/embryos the pregnancy rates pretty much stay the same from 20-50...indicating that its usually the egg/embryo. I though that was very interesting, that a 48 yr old with donated embryos from young eggs have a similar pregnancy rate that a young person.

that bit of info makes me feel less like my body is a failure, as implantation is probably very possible right up until 50 so its just the matter of finding that golden egg/embryo.

I asked her about implanting 1 or 2 and I was thinking of 1, and she was shocked as she said its usually her trying to persuade people to implant less. (She said its totally up to us and I was glad that she didnt try to persuade us to do 2 to keep clinic stats up). She had the new stats from 2011 and for 39yo there was a 40% success rate, and twins is about 12-20%. I asked her the pregnancy rate for single embryo transfer and she said about 15-20%. I *think* I might do 1 to start off with as its only another month to try again and if it doesnt work I can do 2.

I also asked her if I had to do another fresh cycle would they consider pgd and she said yes they do sometimes offer it, so thats good as I didnt think it was available here. she also said they if Im not pregnant after a couple of FETs she might do a biopsy in my uterus, as there are some studies that show a disturbance like that can help implantation rates.

I came away really feeling good about my chances and now its just the decision about 1 or 2, I can tell them on friday after my ultrasound.


----------



## NDH

Sounds like your appointment went really well Sarah :) Evefything sounds quite promising. I'm so hopeful for a sticky bean from one of your frosties :flower::kiss:

We changed baby's name slightly - from Sara to Saranna. But she can still be called Sara.


----------



## Huggles

glad you had such a promising app sarah :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

natalie, congratulations again... she is lovely, been following you on facebook xx

sarah, glad you had a good appointment and that the FS is positive about it all.. !! im sure its going to happen, now just counting down the days to the transfer ! :)

nikki, sorry youve had a hell of a time with your dog.. sounds stressful, i dont know how you do it with 2 kids, and two dogs, and sometimes i think i have it hard with just gemma to look after ! hats off to you ! guess youre used to the dogs and taking care of them etc. well done..


----------



## babyhopes2323

huggles, glad the vaccines went ok and that weight is amazing !


----------



## flyingduster

Preethi; Have you got a photo of your tattoo!?? I'm designing one for my next one... lol

Sarah; yay for a good visit!! I'm so excited for you to get a sticky bean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

i will take one soon as it looks a bit yucky now scabbing and all.. ive got the antiseptic cream on it, just had it done yesterday so want the scabbing to go to get a true pic of it.. its a simple one in italics and says Gemma and has got some soft underline tones and shades.. will put it up soon !
what are you getting|? i thought i remember seeing a phrase on facebook of what you were getting done.. have u confirmed it yet?


----------



## nypage1981

Sheryl wow. She doesn't eat much at a time! I also feared I would pump and him be hungry right away but now I know he can still get some after pumping. My body creates enough milk for 2 babies for some reason, so i need to pump before feeding him sometimes cuz if im too full, it chokes him and we have a terrible time. Be careful, I think i overproduce because of too much pumping!

Preethi- hope you are having fun! Where is your tat? I was thinking of doing something with my kids' names too but afraid if I have another, I would not be able to add it in so may wait til we decide if we want more or not. 
yea- the dog, I am not a fan of him. We have had a war since he came. I never wanted any of the animals we have yet im the only one who spends all my time vaccuming in crevices and on couches and cleaning floors because of them. Im really actually not a fan of animals at all. I am excited to one day have none. But non of the 3 we have are old....so it will be way too long. 

Sarah- whats pgd? I think its good she didn't pressure you into 2 being put in. I think you should start with 1, but if no go, then do 2 the next one. So weird that doing a biopsy would help implantation. i always thought anything that could cause scarring makes implantation harder actually. Least thats what I read while TTC and had a MMC. Hope you dont need the biopsy. I had one on my cervix once and kinna pinched, but can't imagine way up in there. Wonder if they put you out! So, whats your next step? 

Natalie love that name. I saw on FB announcement that it was a diff name and was confused! Lol. Its so unique never heard it before!

Cat I hope your last week on vacation goes well. Been seeing some neat pictures you've got on FB. Hope you are loving it!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- whats pgd? I think its good she didn't pressure you into 2 being put in. I think you should start with 1, but if no go, then do 2 the next one. So weird that doing a biopsy would help implantation. i always thought anything that could cause scarring makes implantation harder actually. Least thats what I read while TTC and had a MMC. Hope you dont need the biopsy. I had one on my cervix once and kinna pinched, but can't imagine way up in there. Wonder if they put you out! So, whats your next step?

its "Preimplantation genetic diagnosis" where they take a sample of the embryo and test it for abnormalities. they do it a lot in the states but not in Canada, but she did say it is available but expensive and even if an embryo passes the test its not guaranteed. LL did that for her last IVF (she even knew the gender), out of many embryos only 1 passed, but she eventually MC. I wish I could do that on my 8 so it cuts down the implanting and waiting part as it would tell you which are the most likely to succeed.
but at least if I ever have to do another fresh cycle its a possibilty, I was thinking Id have to go to the states for it.

NDH Saranna is sooooo cute!


----------



## nypage1981

Hope you dont hafta go that far but sounds pretty neat. Amazing they can know the sex of the embryo before implanting.


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah Preethi, I am still working on the design for my tattoo (I tweak a bit, then leave it a few days and go back to look and tweak anything else; I have to be 200% sure I love it before I book in to get it done! It is Calebs name as well as the phrase that in engraved inside our wedding rings, but it's all been transcribed into an 'elvish' text from lord of the rings! :)

I am purposely designing it with room to add another name for #2 (and for it to be balanced and still look good with another name added!), but at the same time it works as it is! You could do that too ny...


----------



## babyhopes2323

Nikki, it is on my right leg, just a bit above my ankle.. i never thought about creating space for the second, but im sure ill find space to do so ! i cant believe i was talking to dh about babies last night.. im feeling broody already and she is only 4 months old ( and after all ive been through) im sure the doc said because of a c section ive gotta wait one year etc, and dh is saying weve got out hands full already, but im feeling broody., dont know if it is because of me missing being pregnant ? (WEIRD) i know.. but that feeling of ( something great about to happen 9 months on , and anticipation) maybe im wanting that.. i know i sound crazy and maybe selfish even, i hope i dont sound that way.. but i dont think its going to happen soon, im just worried that it took a year to conceive her and i dont want time to carry on for long.. x

p.s i hope you get along with the dogs or find a solution to your problem..

flying, thats awesome,, the tat is painful as i forgot the pain of my previous three tats.. it was about 2 years ago so well good luck with a whole phrase and name And all.. i was swearing in my mind with just getting the "gemma" done.. lol.. 

sarah, two more days till the ultrasound !!! :headspin:


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes - re the broodiness - i had a moment of broodiness about a week and a half ago (we will most likely only ttc when logan turns 2), and one of my bnb buddies wrote the following which made total sense to me:

_When you're pregnant you're all excited about being pregnant. When you're TTC you're all excited about that and when you're talking about TTC you're all excited about that. (General you) I think that after you have a baby, there's a bit of a let down. You have a baby and that's great, fabulous, whatever, but now what? What is there to be excited about now? Developmental things, sure, but what about everyday excitement and planning? Babies don't do new stuff everyday. At least not new big stuff. When you're TTC there's the constant poas, sex to be had, symptom spotting. When you're pregnant, there's stuff to buy, a nursery to plan...once the baby's here, then what? You settle into being a mom._


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks for that huggles, that made total sense to me... in know exactly what your friend is talking about.. it actually hits home that maybe it is the excitement that is not there anymore..or the feeling of a life growing inside of you, the kicks, etc.. i guess that makes sense xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi it is a pretty good idea to wait the year after a c section. I have been told 12-18 months. My big problem is that another c section for me means a vertical, high incision. If you can imagine how ugly that would be. It terrifies me. I want another, and want to feel the life inside me once more, but how can i cope with that? 
I just wish I knew all this while pregnant with Kian, i may have made sure to enjoy it a bit more, as those feelings may be something I can't ever feel again. I think every woman should have the choice to go through her last pregnancy KNOWING its her last. So i feel kind of cheated. I was excited for another before I even had Kian! But now, idk anymore....

Anyways, no need to think of that yet. Kian has reversed his sleeping through the night, and is now up every couple hours again! Couldn't imagine another one right now. Lol. Or being up 14 times a night pregnant and with a baby. Can you just imaginE?


----------



## sarahincanada

ny I think you could cope with the scar, if you decide on another. I dont think you are done yet :hugs:

preethi Ive heard thats very common, to feel like you do. I havent experienced it but its the same way Ive felt getting a new pet. once you have them you get into day to day life and i missed that feeling of finding and rescuing a new one! thats why I have 3 cats and 3 dogs :haha: (ny sorry you are having a hard time with yours, if you really dont like the animals can you rehome them? I love mine so much, they can misbehave at times but they are not that bad)

I spent last night researching single embryo transfer. I found that in europe some countries have a law that you can only transfer 1 per ivf. I found a study thats says the overall pregnancy rates for transferring 1 vs 2 are basically the same. so that means that doing 2 might fasten things up and that month I have a 35% chance of pregnant which sounds better, but if I take 2 months I still have 17.5% one month and 17.5% another, so its the same....just takes longer. 

If I get a bfn then its only 2 weeks till I get to try again so not that bad. If I can get the patience I will do single transfers, but I may break down one month and do 2. but then again if I have a couple of months of bfns I will be thinking that Ive gone through some bad embryos and so the stats would show the good ones are left, so maybe I shouldnt do 2!

its good for me to get some patience as I will need it for the 9 months anyway and if I think to myself I WILL get pregnant from these 8 blasts then Im not too bothered if it takes 1-8 months. Plus if I get impatient I will think about the health risks with multiples and perhaps get the patience back!! when I think of what huggles and preethi went through I really only want to get pregnant with one.

I said to hubby yes its going to cost $1200 per month, but the cost of twins will be a lot more at once! he is fine with whatever.

ultrasound is monday, if everything looks good then next week gets exciting :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL, I found this page which is the government of canada trying to tell clinics to recommend single embryo transfer (SET) to patients

https://www.ahrc-pac.gc.ca/v2/pubs/embryo-patient-embryon-eng.php

_There may be a lack of knowledge as to the main benefit of SET, which is to minimize the risk of a multiple pregnancy. Patients may be unaware that rates of successful pregnancy achieved through SET are comparable to those following double embryo transfer or DET for certain patients. In fact, recent studies indicate no difference in pregnancy rates to those achieved with DET when either a single blastocyst is transferred, or when a subsequent frozen embryo transfer is performedi. Patients may be resistant to SET initially, especially those who have concerns about the impact on success rates and the financial implications of having SET (i.e. blastocyst culture, frozen embryo transfer cycles, storage of unused embryos, etc)._


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- hellO! First, it sounds weird, and Im sure it must mean I do love them animals that i hate- but i just can't get rid of them. I really really want to a lot of times but maybe its Ella? She is really set on the fact that we "signed a contract" to never get rid of them and its our duty to care for them. I figured some children can turn out really naughty and a parent should't get rid of them so im stuck with naughty, furry animals for years to come! 


And I think it sounds best to do one first, but maybe the second time try 2, and if nothign go back to 1 because like you said, the best ones may be the only ones left! Its all kind of chance really. Kind of like gambling! Lol. I sit here with kian flopped sleeping across my lap and can't imagine 2...however, this morning I had a revelation. If i can only ever get pregnant safely one more time but want 4 children, maybe i should do ivf to hope for twins! lol. hahahahahahaaaa. i'd better never briing that up to OH he would have me admitted.


----------



## sarahincanada

haha!! well if it was your last chance I think you could cope!! although perhaps you could have a couple more singletons if this other incision fixes the problem?

I could also cope if I had to, but if I can have some control over it then I might as well try to control it. I seem to feel much more patient with everything since having the month off and starting acupuncture has calmed me a lot I think. This is good as then I will hopefully be patient through the first tri etc. If I do get a bfn then I have to think its only 2 more weeks to try. 

funnily enough we first stopped preventing and trying 2 years ago next month when in australia, so technically this month is my 24th month (even though the first 6 months we probably didnt BD at the right time).

I also believe that if you take on an animal its for life, my cat who passed away last year was horrible and didnt like me that much. she seemed to like men, she liked my old male roommate and then hubby. but I still loved her and kept her even though she would attack me! I just thought if you were that unhappy with them that perhaps they would do better at a home that could enjoy them or handle them...but if ella and OH do enjoy them then perhaps you do have to live with it!


----------



## nypage1981

The doc was pretty specific to say that it would be my last. Im not sure if its the vertical incision, or the state of my uterus....I also think possibly twins would be bad for my uterus if we are already worried about it! 

I would worry about twins being in NICU for a while too as most all of them are born early. There are some that arent of course, or dont have to stay, but its more often than not that they're in the hospital a while. 

spose i could adopt some day. i dont recall, was your DH against adopting if it ever was down to that? not that i think you will have to now with 8 chances.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> The doc was pretty specific to say that it would be my last. Im not sure if its the vertical incision, or the state of my uterus....I also think possibly twins would be bad for my uterus if we are already worried about it!
> 
> I would worry about twins being in NICU for a while too as most all of them are born early. There are some that arent of course, or dont have to stay, but its more often than not that they're in the hospital a while.
> 
> spose i could adopt some day. i dont recall, was your DH against adopting if it ever was down to that? not that i think you will have to now with 8 chances.

yes definitely he would, and I think I may even want to adopt even if I have my own. I just wanted my own first to ease into motherhood. would yours do it?


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah ny i guess its true, sometimes when she cries for long, i wonder how i would be able to manage with 2 !! yeah i wouldnt want a vertical incision, im already still suffering from the overhang of the horizontal incision. i guess there is a limit because with c sections, i think u arent allowed to have more than 2 unless you are able to go for natural birth as how many times can they cut on that same scar ?!! not sure.. i do hope your dream co9mes true of being able to have 4 babies xx 

sarah i hear what you say as well xx exciting times ahead for you next week ! i sure hope it comes a positive and then you can save your other frosties for later.. its also great thatg you are able to transfer every two weeks ! that way you wont have to feel like you have to wait a month or more ..


----------



## Huggles

under normal circumstances you can definitely have more than 2 c-sections - my mom had 3 and my cousin is about to have her third as well - all horizontal incisions. I think ny just has a whole lot of extra scarring and stuff which is why she'd need the vertical one next time.


----------



## NDH

First night hpmr from hospital. Wish us luck! No call button if i need help with latching etc. Eep!


----------



## Huggles

Good luck!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Good luck.. it will all work out fine :hugs: congratulations on coming home.. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hughles got it right. Some have 5!? I'm a different kind of case. 

Sarah I am not sure if he would adopt. I will see. Maybe. I have always wanted to. Suppose if we were desperate for our own we could find surrogate. Expensive though. 

Good luck Stalin and sarranna. You will do great!


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> sarah i hear what you say as well xx exciting times ahead for you next week ! i sure hope it comes a positive and then you can save your other frosties for later.. its also great thatg you are able to transfer every two weeks ! that way you wont have to feel like you have to wait a month or more ..

thanks :hugs: It is actually every month Im transferring just like a normal cycle however by the time you get a bfn at the end of the cycle its only 2 weeks till I can have another transfer, so Im trying to look at it that way! the waiting part is annoying, but its just the same as someone else TTC. but I do feel more patient since starting the acupuncture, it calms the nervous system and brings on a calmer state in general and I am feeling that.

how is your trip, what have you been doing?


----------



## NDH

Stalin lol. Thanks autocorrect :rofl: 
Going ok so far. Im awake rfor next feed before she iz thogh haha. I just love watching her sleep. :cloud9:


----------



## sherylb

Kristin was soooo hard to wake up that first week. Seemed like she wanted to sleep constantly.


----------



## nypage1981

OMG natalie, OH and I had a laugh about calling you Stalin. I have said it before and will say it again, i hate touchscreen typing! Lol. I want to type fast and they dont let me without correcting all my words to crazy stuff! hahaha. 
I said this on your FB, but my doc said at the beginning if they sleep more than 5 hours they need to eat and that means they're getting too much food in one helping? Idk. Mine never did it so I didn't have to contemplate it. lol. Are you breast feeding?


----------



## babyhopes2323

stalin.. lol i hate it when that happens.. typos lol

Sarah, ive no been doing much at all, we seem to be tired most of the time, im up feeding her at night and then sleep in the mornings but dh wants to get up and do things and im not up for it at 9am because ive been up at night, also ive still not really adjusted to the time difference so sometimes (most times ) find myself watching tv until 4am so unable to wake up.. we do go out in the afternoons, ive still got to do the aquarium, taronga zoo and ferry over to manly.. we are back home next saturday so i guess we will be doing the last bits we want to see by this week.. x


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> stalin.. lol i hate it when that happens.. typos lol
> 
> Sarah, ive no been doing much at all, we seem to be tired most of the time, im up feeding her at night and then sleep in the mornings but dh wants to get up and do things and im not up for it at 9am because ive been up at night, also ive still not really adjusted to the time difference so sometimes (most times ) find myself watching tv until 4am so unable to wake up.. we do go out in the afternoons, ive still got to do the aquarium, taronga zoo and ferry over to manly.. we are back home next saturday so i guess we will be doing the last bits we want to see by this week.. x

manly was nice, also try to get the ferry over to watsons bay, and when you get there walk (5 mins) to the bluff, its an amazing view over the ocean over these big cliffs. have you been to the rocks area on the harbour? i liked the little shops there. we loved just riding the ferries to the different places, we would even do a late night ride in the dark. I just love it there!! I know what you mean about the time difference, when I go to england I often just lie in bed till 4am as its only 11pm in canada and Im usually going to bed then.

attaching some photos of watsons bay!! wish i was there!
 



Attached Files:







22680_327668187999_513712999_4668278_4902045_n.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 2









22680_327668132999_513712999_4668272_4074298_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









22680_327668067999_513712999_4668265_428175_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









22680_327668122999_513712999_4668271_6964805_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Looks amazing! Is that possible to do with a baby?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Looks amazing sarah., dh says its the opposite coast to manly, im not really keen on the beach to be honest as its so hot here right now, and with gemma, i dont want her exposed to this type of harsh heat.. im doing the ferry to manly to be able to have a good view of the opera house and the harbour bridge.. i havent been to the rocks yet, i guess i need to get my bum out of bed and do these things !! thanks a lot for the pics, makes me want to go !! hope it wont be too difficult with her pram..


----------



## sarahincanada

from what I remember its just a normal path to get to see the view, I dont think you have to climb anything, but I could be wrong as I wasnt looking at the point of view of having a baby!! its a short trip on the ferry. manly was the longest ferry trip we did, and theres a part of it where it goes past this opening to the sea, and an announcement comes on saying it might be a bit rough. I get terribly seasick so was so worried, it wasnt too bad but definitely rocky for a bit. we were there in jan/feb and yes the heat was crazy so I understand you not wanting to go out too much! and yes, we went on the ferries to get the good view too. we would get a day pass and just go ferrying, loved it!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi, this is the tattoo i got, please dont mind the stubbly hair growing through lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0592.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Huggles

it's pretty!


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi awww thats lovely! and you could easily add to that too, for your future 10 babies :kiss:

I had an ultrasound this morning...first one for this cycle on CD11, the frozen cycles are much less interesting but also less stressful! they said my lining was 'perfect' and so Im starting progesterone tomorrow and back on monday. if everything looks good then transfer is thursday. went for a massage today to keep me relaxed, and will have acupuncture 3x next week. not long now, the month really did go fast so I have to remember this if it takes a few months.


----------



## flyingduster

ooo, I love the tatt Preethi!

Yay for things going fast Sarah! Not long till you get a BFP!!! hehe

For those not on facebook or my journal; Caleb yesterday:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_4662.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_4665.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_4663.jpg
lol


----------



## sarahincanada

omg he is sooooo cute! he seems so advanced for his age!!
from what I remember of your husband he looks like him, similar colouring right? does your mum see you in him? awwww I just want to give him a big squeeze :cloud9:

and thank you, I hope we will be celebrating a bfp for me sometime in the next 6 months!! I told them today I was doing 1, its a bit nervewracking as I have halved my odds but I have to stay patient and take each week at a time and remind myself this month hasnt been that bad (just a few moments of jeez this is going slow!!).

preethi I loved your photos of facebook of gemma on her holiday....she has the cutest lips ever when she is sleeping! you look lovely too.


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks sarah.. xx im so happy that youve had a positive ultrasound and that next thursday will probably be your transfer... im totally hoping this is it for you.. xxx hope the progesterone dosent give you any side effects.. i seem to remember you mentioning feeling different whilst on it.. xx as the acupuncture is helping, that should be great for relaxing.. oh i so hope this is it :hugs: FX'DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Huggles

cute pics flying! I especially like hte middle one.

Good luck sarah!


----------



## nypage1981

Amy im jealous also that Caleb smiles for the camera so much. Kian sees it and stops dead in his tracks and gets all serious. I even try to hide it, but thats not easy to do and actually get him in the pic...

Sarah- ok, have we set on transferring one now? just so im on the same page as you and know what thursday holds! yayayay. So exciting when it gets to transfer time!


----------



## NDH

Good luck Sarah - you've got a good game plan. :thumbup:

Aww Amy, Caleb is going to be a heartbreaker for sure!


----------



## flyingduster

lol ny, Caleb has had the camera in his face so much since birth, he's GOTTA smile sometime!! And I often sit there with the camera pointing at him, but held down and out by my shoulder, so I'm staring at him and chatting away to get him to smile. If I try to look at the camera while taking pics of him, he gets all serious too, but if my focus is on him, he's happy! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Yup, i once thought that maybe Kian thought my face just looked like a camera. Lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- ok, have we set on transferring one now? just so im on the same page as you and know what thursday holds! yayayay. So exciting when it gets to transfer time!

YES just 1!! yikes! it halves my chances but I really want a singleton so gonna try and be patient. statistically she said usually about half of the embryos are genetically good, but it can be less for my age. So out of the 10 we have already tried 2, so hopefully wont be long will I find the golden egg/blast. going tomorrow for my last ultrasound and comfirmation that thursday is a go. so they defrost one, then if it survives will transfer that but if not then defrost another. I would like the ones that arent good to not survive straight away so we can quickly find a good one!


----------



## nypage1981

So if it survives, how can they know the quality after that or won't they? Because if it wasn't a great quality be would you then put two in?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> So if it survives, how can they know the quality after that or won't they? Because if it wasn't a great quality be would you then put two in?

Im not sure what their criteria is, I would assume if it survives but looks fragmented they would probably ask when I go in if I want to defrost another. and thats a good question, I suppose if they think it has a chance but is not good quality I would transfer it with another. I thought it would be a simple thing that they either survive or they dont. I was given the grades for the 8 before they were frozen, so I wonder if that can change.


----------



## sarahincanada

just a quick update: lining was perfect today so transfer is on thursday :happydance: they just have to phone me with the time. I almost caved in and said to do the 2 blasts today...the ultrasound technician said 1 was very conservative for my age, and I was fed up from getting up at 5:30am to drive there for a 10 min ultrasound! but I didnt change it, so 1 it is. Rosa had 3 put in and has a single heartbeat and she is younger so my odds are higher it will be 1 as well, arrrghhhhh why am I a libran that constantly weighs all the options!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Good on you sticking with one this time though. Stop weighing it up and be happy! LOL!! It only takes one, and you had such strong blasts to get 8 to freeze, that you DO run the risk that two would equal twins! You only need one. One strong heartbeat in another few weeks! FX!


----------



## nypage1981

One it is, you can't go back so go forward and believe in tht one to be the one!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for the great ultrasound !!! sounds good, looking forward to thursday !!!!!!!!! :headspin:


----------



## Huggles

good luck for thursday!


----------



## sherylb

Good luck!


----------



## NDH

Good luck with the transfer Sarah - my fingers are crossed for you :hugs::flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Sending happy, calming, baby growing vibes to sarah's uterus...:)


----------



## NDH

^^^WSS


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

yikes one more day to go! Im very busy seeing as Im going to take 4 days off so it will go quickly. Im going for acupuncture tonight and then friday, they say its good before and after the transfer. Ive found since doing the acupuncture my comfort eating is non-existant! its amazing! usually every night I would crave something sweet or 'bad' and it was always to calm down my emotions, but I just couldnt stop. Its like its been switched off. She said its because acupuncture calms down your whole nervous system. 

So I hope thata a good sign for the lil blast. I have it in my head that its going to take a few months so Im prepared. At least if I get a bfn its only 2 weeks later I get to try again. Im going to be testing and this time any lines are definitely the blast as Im not taking a trigger.

:kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
omg! what time is the transfer?


----------



## sarahincanada

10am! please think of me!!


----------



## flyingduster

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! your BFP isn't far away now! :dust:


----------



## NDH

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

eeekkkk today is the day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK !!! :fairydust: :fairydust: waiting to hear from you xx


----------



## nypage1981

I am thinking of you and your embryo!


----------



## MummyCat

Thinking of you sweetheart! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

im back and +1...at least for a few days!! the first blast they defrosted survived :happydance: and looked good, it was rated at 4BB. They are kinda dehydrated from the freezing and they said it was starting to expand. Im now in bed for a couple of days. Say a prayer for us!! I go for my beta test next saturday, will know the results on sunday, and if it hasnt worked I only have to wait 2 weeks to try again with another one (or two) of my 7 :happydance:

I asked them if a blast that survives the defrost and thaw means its a good one, and she said its a good sign, but I dont think thats always true as lots of FETS fail. I asked them if they are picky about what they freeze and they said very, and just as fussy when defrosting too and if anything doesnt look 100% they get a 2nd opinion and decide whether to defrost another. so that made me feel good.

the 4BB was actually the best grade of all 10 blasts (better than the 2 originally transferred) so I asked if that meant its likely to perform better than one of my 2BB or 3BC frosties. They said its just a visual grading at the time and seeing as they cant see inside its not always a good indicator. I suppose thats why someone with perfect blasts doesnt get pregnant and someone with badly graded at day 3 does, as all that matters is whats inside.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;8-[


----------



## nypage1981

Get some good rest now! Are you supposed to be out of bed tomorrow for the accupunture even?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Get some good rest now! Are you supposed to be out of bed tomorrow for the accupunture even?

my clinic doesnt even say to do bed rest!! im following what other girls do on here, as it cant hurt. My clinic probably feel that regular women dont need bed rest for implantation so we dont. I feel that seeing as the body didnt make the embryo on its own that it needs calm to accept the blast and not reject. when i go for acu Im not on my feet much so not much different that getting up to go to loo and the effects of the acu will be so good for the body.

how are you feeling? read something on fb about a long screaming session :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Good luck Sarah! We'll all be waiting (im)patiently until next weekend for your results. Praying for a positive beta! :flower::kiss::kiss::flower:


----------



## flyingduster

yay! PUPO!! Good luck! sticky dust coming your way!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay, so glad it went well sarah, please get some rest, especially if it is painful, will be thinking about you and praying that next saturday brings a VERY POSITIVE result.. :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks preethi, its not painful at all, the transfer is painless and was a great experience!

enjoy the last few days and have a safe trip back :kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

Hope acu helps calm you and your little embryO! i cant wait to see the outcome of this, but like you said, only a couple of weeks after test results if you have to do it again. And the first one thawed was good, how awesome!!!

Yes, we've been having a tough time over here but surviving. Kian is jus a baby that likes to challenge me! Lol.


----------



## NDH

Started parenting.journal. it starts with an epic lengtth birth story lol.

Hmm.lost the link. Its on second last page ofmy pregnncy journal tho. Will link it tokorrow. After my brothers wedding.


----------



## sarahincanada

ny i saw the youtube vid of him laughing, so cute!!!! and I liked hearing a bit of your accent 

enjoy the wedding ndh...what are you wearing? how is your bump now....none of you talk about that!!


----------



## sherylb

Leftover bumps are a bit of a sore subject. I was 138 pre-pregnancy and am down to 129 and have been for a while. My tummy still looks like jello though. :( I have been back in my pre-pregnancy jeans for over a month though. Pics in spoiler so they won't take up too much space.


Spoiler
https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/44137E8658.jpg 6 weeks prego

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/24B57B536D.jpg now

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/308810_539594911493_118200218_30646415_251538193_n.jpg 37 weeks


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl that doesnt look bad at all! its amazing to think where does all that skin go.


----------



## flyingduster

I should do another pic too... I'm overweight and have never ever showed off my tummy (until I had a bump to show off! lol!) so I really don't care what my tummy does! It's squishy and sags a bit now, but it's never been firm abs! lol.


----------



## sherylb

The skin is still there. :( I think that pic is at a good angle. When I look down I see a little pillow where there used to be a flat stomach when it was sucked in.


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, I have an overhang. Weight wise im fantastic, but the body image is horrible. Its not just me either, Ella is so honest and pure, but she mentions my bump still being there. No filter on that child! I have started to try and work out but im not really good at it....Its hard to get rid of the flub that hangs! 

Thanks for the comment on the video. I was so happy to make him laugh like that, just swells my heart:) 

I hope you are feeling good and acu went well! 

Sheryl- I think you look good, are you working out a bunch? Or is it all from breast feeding? 

NDH- I am going to check out your journal:)


----------



## sherylb

It's all breast feeding. I would take her for walks but it's way too bright for her even though it's winter and she squints the entire time when we walk to the mailbox.


----------



## nypage1981

can you put the canopies up together? like the infant seat one and then the stroller one...on ours they meet so no sun would get in.


----------



## sherylb

There's no sun in when I combine them but I feel like that defeats the purpose of taking her with me. :(


----------



## Huggles

I lost all my pg weight by the end of the first week - I only gained a total of 7kg and that was all purely pg-related. I've never had a flat tummy, it's always been squidgy and podgy, so not real change there either. I pretty much look the same as I did pre-pg.


----------



## babyhopes2323

ive not lost 4 kg from after the section, but ive lost none of the weight and ive got the weight, stretchmarks, and the big jelly belly.. its ugly.. lol

Sarah, fx'dddddddddddd xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

so just got back from our hotel trip and did a frer......have a real squinter of a 2nd line :happydance: well wont get too excited as I had faint lines last time on frer but this time no trigger so it would be beanie. it doesnt show up on a photo unless I darken it, and hubby cant see it (he gets annoyed with me asking, I asked him to look 4 times as I couldnt believe he couldnt see it. finally he said he saw something faint. he has terrible eyesight even with contacts in!!). this morning was bfn but definitely a little something now....please please get darker [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MummyCat

Ooooooooooh Sarah that's awesome news! Come on beanie... stick stick stick! :dust:

Belly's... well I have a huge belly that I'm working on getting down! My first weigh in is in 2 days. I know I've lost... I just have no clue how much. Hoping to be more than 2lb's for my first week/


----------



## NDH

good luck Sarah!


----------



## flyingduster

omg! Good luck!!!!!! Stick lil bean! STICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

omg sarah, its 4:50am in the morning and apart from heating gemmas milk, ive come here to check on updates from you. !! im soooooo excited, sounds awesome... hoping the coming two three days darkens the line xxx :kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

Wow a faint line is exxxcccciting! Do another tomorrow morning? I will be checking! Hope it darkens...that would be truly amazing~


----------



## sarahincanada

here it is, I couldnt see the line in the photo (darker in real life) so I had to darken it for you to see anything. please let it get darker! this is the first faint line Ive ever ever had (when Ive not had the trigger) so I know its all beany. Im just nervous it wont get darker but at least _something_ is trying to implant
 



Attached Files:







4dp5dt.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nypage1981

Fab!!! It may take 2-3 days to darken, just cuz I think the HCG gets stronger every 3 days?? So dont be alarmed if not darker tomorrow! But that faint line seems to be right on target to how far after transfer you are dont you think? This is crazy cool!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Fab!!! It may take 2-3 days to darken, just cuz I think the HCG gets stronger every 3 days?? So dont be alarmed if not darker tomorrow! But that faint line seems to be right on target to how far after transfer you are dont you think? This is crazy cool!

yes I think its quite early, but on here people seem to start getting BFPs from today 4dp or tomorrow 5dp....I suppose when you know exactly when you 'ovulated' people tend to get earlier bfps, not the 14dpo ones or later. Someone had also mentioned that hcg is slower to rise in FETS, perhaps as it has to expand after being defrosted? Id never heard that but googled it and found a dr saying the same thing. after what happened last time I wont get excited until the beta, which is saturday, results sunday [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## nypage1981

Idk to look too positively as thats not my style (lol), but can you really get a chemical 2 months in a row?!?!? Im sure you can, but doubt that would ahppen!~ OR hope not at least.


----------



## NDH

I can see the line in the original! So hopeful for you Sarah!!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Idk to look too positively as thats not my style (lol), but can you really get a chemical 2 months in a row?!?!? Im sure you can, but doubt that would ahppen!~ OR hope not at least.

yes definitely could happen, if the blast is not a good one it could attempt to do something then die off or if the lining conditions are not good. Im hoping at least 2 or 3 of the blasts are good ones, just have to find them! really hoping this is the one [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

hubby can see the line now that its dried and he has his glasses on :dohh::haha:


----------



## nypage1981

ahhh, well hope the last chemical just got you ready for this one to be good. least you know somethng is trying in there. think calm, happy implantation thoughts!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

so I took another test and the 2nd line came up much faster this time and is already darker than the one from 4pm :happydance: even my blind hubby could see this 2nd line straight away!

hope tomorrow its even darker, I found last time my evening urine was stronger than morning so we will see.

Im not getting excited until I see a really dark line, but Im hopeful

attaching an untweeked and tweeked....
 



Attached Files:







4dp5dt_11pm.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## NDH

I can see tgat one from my phone even. Exciting!


----------



## Huggles

i can see the line on the 11pm's!
Hope bean sticks and the lines get darker! :dust:


----------



## flyingduster

omg!!!!!! That is a line!!!!! And you know you can ONLY get a line once it's implanted, cos before then it's just floating about and not actually connected to your blood stream to cause your body to get the hormones... So YAY! Oh YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## MummyCat

I'm seeing lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: oh please let's have you pregnant and giving birth in 2012!!! 

Keeping everything crossed honey!!! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone :kiss:
got a better line this morning, Im quite happy with it for 5dp5dt/10dpo. its darker than in the photo :happydance:

thanks flying, this is the first time I have lines on my own (last time it was hard to know what was trigger) so its exciting....but Im guarding my heart until the beta. 

mummy omg I love the new photos, she is so cute and looks just like big sis!
 



Attached Files:







5dp5dt_3.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Huggles

that's a very definite line! i can see it even without clicking on the attachment to make it bigger!


----------



## MummyCat

oh hun... thanks so much :flower: I'm praying that these lines keep on getting darker for you!! :hugs: I agree with Huggles... that line is clear as day!!


----------



## sarahincanada

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
this is actually my 24th month of trying, as we started Feb 2010 in australia. but as I didnt start tracking ovulation etc until sept I say thats my official. but this is actually my 24th month of trying with no protection.


----------



## MummyCat

That's a long journey... but it'll be worth it! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah that 8am line is the best one yet !!!!!!!!! OMG IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU.............:kiss: praying this is it. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Wow I think that is the most beautiful pic ive seen in a long time!! Hoping and praying this beta proves what we all hope.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone, I feel the love lol :kiss:

ny sorry to hear you are having a hard time with kians crying. but look at him, he is soooooo cute!!

urghh I have so much work to do and all I want to do it come on here and pee on sticks :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

looking good Sarah :hugs: :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

so I was going to test today @ 4pm and 11pm so I can compare to yesterdays. but I couldnt hold my pee in for another hour, so took a test at 3pm instead of 4pm :haha: theres definitely a nice pink 2nd line, no mistaking it, yikes!!! slightly darker than this mornings, (this mornings seems darker than when I did it, I suppose it darkens as it dries). I cant put a photo up right now, but will tonight when I do the 11pm :happydance: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## NDH

So excited. Stick little blast stick! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay! This is how my BFP was.....during that day, the later it got, the darker it got! This is sounding great! I cannot wait for the beta to see how high they are! Its so fun to pee on sticks when u see a line! Maybe tomorrow try the digi? Idk much about them if its too soon or whatever. 

Thanks, I agree that he is so fricken cute. But a verry tough baby! I am at a loss with this one. Maybe its me? Idk!


----------



## sarahincanada

I'll been too nervous to do a digital yet, as the words not pregnant would ruin my buzz!! I suppose if my lines get really dark, like the same as the control line, I would.


----------



## MummyCat

Oh man... I'm trying to not get too excited... but it's freeeeeeeking hard! :yipee: Please please please be a good beany and stick fr your Mum! :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

my line wasnt as dark for a long time and my digi said pregnant. just an fyi.


----------



## sarahincanada

heres my lines from 3pm, looks even better in real life
:happydance:[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







5dp5dt_4.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9









5dp5dt_5.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NDH

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## kissyfacelala

sarahincanada said:


> heres my lines from 3pm, looks even better in real life
> :happydance:[-o&lt;

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## nypage1981

Oh my! i think we have a baby on board in canada!


----------



## flyingduster

omg! Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy shit lady; you are pregnant! Look at those lines! There is no way those lines can be mistaken, and there's no way they are anything but pregnancy!!!!!!!

I know you're trying not to get excited too much, but YOU ARE PREGNANT! YAY! And yes, there is still a very real chance that something will happen and it'll all end, this time, but if that DOES happen, just think about the fact this here proves it's _totally_ possible you'll be preg. There is no issue with your body accepting the blast, nor any problem with the blast implanting or anything; and you still have 7 more to try out if this one turns out to not be the right one later. And if that happens, you know it CAN happen! Cos look; it IS happening! YAY!!

I'm totally doing a wee dance right now! Caleb thinks it's fun! YAY!


----------



## sarahincanada

no booby party till after the betas :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> omg! Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy shit lady; you are pregnant! Look at those lines! There is no way those lines can be mistaken, and there's no way they are anything but pregnancy!!!!!!!
> 
> I know you're trying not to get excited too much, but YOU ARE PREGNANT! YAY! And yes, there is still a very real chance that something will happen and it'll all end, this time, but if that DOES happen, just think about the fact this here proves it's _totally_ possible you'll be preg. There is no issue with your body accepting the blast, nor any problem with the blast implanting or anything; and you still have 7 more to try out if this one turns out to not be the right one later. And if that happens, you know it CAN happen! Cos look; it IS happening! YAY!!
> 
> I'm totally doing a wee dance right now! Caleb thinks it's fun! YAY!

thank you very much :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss: I was totally prepared for it to take months as I was doing single embryo transfers, so I wont be too crushed if it doesnt end up being the one. but so far so good! I can only take each day at a time, and those are bloody good lines for 10dpo if I do say so myself!!!! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Really good lines! I would be damn proud of those lines! 

Mummy- look at our avatars, the babies look like they're in the same pose!


----------



## Huggles

those lines are definitely getting darker! :dance:
i don't think it's too early for a digi - mine came up pregnant 2-3 when i was still getting dodgy lines on hpt's that only showed up after 5 min.


----------



## MummyCat

Oh My God! 

Sarah I am literally bouncing in my seat!! Fantastic lines! I say take the plunge and do a digi! Those lines mean you are preggers hun! I know 2 years of no lines makes this hard to believe... but the 28th will bring good news...have faith honey!!

Nikki... oh wow... so they are! Kian is such a cutie... I do think this thread has been blessed with gorgeous kiddiewinks... soon to be joined by another! :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2323

SARAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG im looking at it now, and i cant believe my eyes !! you are OFFICIALLY PREGNANT.. LIKE FLYING SAYS, there is no denying that strong 3pm line !!!!!!!!! OMG, WE DO HAVE A BABY ON BOARD..... THE LAST ONE... OMG... DO TAKE A DIGI , IM DYING to see those words.... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk !!!!!! @:kiss:

:holly: congratulations my dear, to me, those lines are so clear, i would say you are defo PREGGERS !!! XXX


----------



## sarahincanada

heres my lines from this morning, I woke up at 5am dying for a pee so did it then!! they are definitely getting darker.

I spent $60 on frer in buffalo at the weekend....was so happy as they were $10 for 3 tests, where they are $17 for 2 here in canada! so I got 6 boxes! good job as Im using 3 a day :haha: I will probably by a digital on friday or saturday.

:happydance:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







6dp5dt_1.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5









6dp5dt_2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MummyCat

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm just a little excited for you


----------



## MummyCat

sorry for the smileys that didn't work!!?? not sure why!


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy the smilies do the same thing for me when I do lots of them!

lol I just found a Clearblue Digital in my cupboard....said expired Sept 2011 (I must have purchased it when I started) and so did it for you guys..... and it says.....

drumroll please.........

.......................

......................

Pregnant 1-2!!!

I tried to take a photo on my temp phone but it says insert sd card to take a photo :shrug: will have to wait till hubby comes home and upload!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## babyhopes2323

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CANT CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT AND I CANT WAIT TO SHARE YOUR JOURNEY WITH YOU... CANT WAIT.. for all the ok, not morning sickness, but the bloating, the back aches, the achey feet, the lovely kicks, the glowing face, all the facial hair i got.. lol (hope that dosent happen to you) , the baby shopping !!! the showers and everything till the end, and more... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk :headspin: I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW... I recall telling you this would be your month, and i just kinda had that feeling it was going to happen after last months ordeal !!! .. omg sarah, i dont know what to say, i dont want to go to bed right now, i just want everything to start already !! CAN you tell im a BIT EXCITED.. !!


----------



## nypage1981

Praise God , you have really done it Sarah! Omg I am crying in happiness for you! Congratulations. This has been a long time coming! But soooooooo worth our wait:)


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies! I felt the same way for everyone of your bfps :cry: I do hope that this is meant to be, but if not I do have 7 frosties left and like Flying said at least I know something can happen, finally! theres been a few signs from my dad that I dont want to talk about now but I will tell you if theres a heartbeat! he is either sending me signs to say this is your month, or letting me know everything will be ok. My last period was Jan 3, which was his birthday and our wedding date so that has started this cycle off nicely.

if this is meant to be it only took 13 months from when I started my thread, and at least I got pregnant the same month our last baby was born.

:kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

oops duplicated post, must be my pregnant brain messing up :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

wow some of those coincedences are uncanny! love it


----------



## MummyCat

oh I'm tearing up!!! Congratulations Sarah... you're pregnant! :yipee: I'm so thrilled for you! Words can not express how pleased I am for you! Bless your heart for sticking with us all while we all fell pregnant around you! It couldn't have been easy.... but we will surely all be here every step of the way through every niggle and cramp and amazing feeling that comes with pregnancy! 

BIG BIG BIG hugs and hopefully when you're next in the UK I can give you a proper one!!!! :kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

Can I tell Rosa?!?


----------



## Huggles

:headspin: wohoo! Congrats sarah! :wohoo:

mummy - they smileys that go over a line break don't work if the code is broken by the line break. You need to count how many smileys on one line., then hit enter and do the next lot of smileys on a new line (does that make sense?)


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Can I tell Rosa?!?

I think I she already knows as I posted on Springys thread as she was asking!! :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> oh I'm tearing up!!! Congratulations Sarah... you're pregnant! :yipee: I'm so thrilled for you! Words can not express how pleased I am for you! Bless your heart for sticking with us all while we all fell pregnant around you! It couldn't have been easy.... but we will surely all be here every step of the way through every niggle and cramp and amazing feeling that comes with pregnancy!
> 
> BIG BIG BIG hugs and hopefully when you're next in the UK I can give you a proper one!!!! :kiss:

yes I hope your are not traveling next time Im home! I might come home in the summer.
I was actually very happy for each of your bfps, I know some people on here have a hard time with that but I never did. However just a few weeks ago I was feeling sad as everyone on here including a bunch of the over 35s had their bfps and I was starting to wonder if it would ever happen.
yikes!!! I always wondered what it would feel like and right now its just surreal.


----------



## NDH

Im praying that this bean is a sticky one - so exxited for you my friend!

I know it was heading this way yesterday but this is stuill the best news to wake up to! One friend haz a baby overnight anf another had s positive digi :happydance: youre not eveb PUPO anymore but actually pregnant!


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles said:


> :headspin: wohoo! Congrats sarah! :wohoo:
> 
> mummy - they smileys that go over a line break don't work if the code is broken by the line break. You need to count how many smileys on one line., then hit enter and do the next lot of smileys on a new line (does that make sense?)

Thank you honey! Makes perfect sense! Hope Logan is doing okay! Been thinking of you all evening! :hugs:



sarahincanada said:


> yes I hope your are not traveling next time Im home! I might come home in the summer.
> I was actually very happy for each of your bfps, I know some people on here have a hard time with that but I never did. However just a few weeks ago I was feeling sad as everyone on here including a bunch of the over 35s had their bfps and I was starting to wonder if it would ever happen.
> yikes!!! I always wondered what it would feel like and right now its just surreal.

I hope we're not travelling either! Your Mum will be thrilled by the news! Are you waiting till the Beta's to tell her? Or going to wait a bit longer? Have you thought about that yet? Gosh... this is so exciting!!!


----------



## flyingduster

omg Sarah! I'm tearing up too! This is amazing! YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!! What does DH think? It's SUCH a surreal feeling, but you ARE preg! You really really are! There's _actually_ a tiny human, being made inside you RIGHT NOW! It has happened! It CAN happen! You have done it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *bounce*


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy I told my mummy aleady! she was there every step of the way for the last fiasco, and so she is being very cautious. she is 72 and Im not sure her eyesight is that great and she wasnt sure if the lines looked darker than last time! so I think she is waiting till beta. I think she worries about me being too upset if something happens but I keep telling her Im ok, Ive come so far that I can deal with anything.

flying hubby seems very happy and taking it in his stride and probably waiting for the beta too. he phoned me today to tell me he was very proud of me so that was nice. he is a typical man though, he was getting annoying with that first test at 3pm on 4dp as I kept asking him to look as I could see something and he couldnt. meanwhile Im thinking hello, we have been trying for this for 2 years look at the damn line as many times as I ask! he didnt rush home to look at my lines yesterday or anything. but I know if we see a heartbeat on the ultrasound he will cry as he is a gentle soul.

it IS so surreal, I was just thinking that its either a tiny boy or a girl, thats just crazy. and someone on here said happy and healthy 9 months to me and I was thinking I cant believe someone is saying that to ME!

:happydance: :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

ok so heres my tests from today, not sure if I will test anymore before sundays results [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







6dp5dt_3.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## flyingduster

well ya can't get much more definite than that without the beta hun! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Those digis look amazing................... isnt it simply amazing to read the actual words.. i could easily be addicted to POAS if it meant i would get to read those words everytime.. 
i can understand your mums point of view and believe you when you tell it could be your dad as only YOU will know that.. and some people do sometimes get feelings like that.. xxx 

cant wait for a report on saturday or sunday confirming what we already know so that you can shout from the rooftops... oh please stick lil bean, your mummy has been through hell and back and waited every so patiently for you.. xxx

good morning.. have a lovely day.. ! from dubai ! x


----------



## sherylb

I feel like I have missed so much the past few days when I haven't checked in. 

Congratulations Sarah!! I know you have waited very patiently for it to be your turn while we all had ours. It's such a great feeling to hold your precious little baby in your arms.  

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428057_551804438503_118200218_30689659_376867847_n.jpg
This was taken this morning. She did fall asleep while eating but that's her hand, not boob.


----------



## MummyCat

That Digi is a beautiful sight!! :dust: for a sticky baby bean Sarah!!! and yes... a happy and healthy 9 months to you! :dance:

That's lovely that you've told your Mum.. I bet she can't wait till Sunday either! :) I completely get your Dad's involvement! :hugs: We'd suffered a miscarriage before Lottie but when pregnant with Lottie, our due date was almost to the day of my Gran's passing a few years previous. I felt she was looking down on me and that this pregnancy would be just fine. It also made me believe it had to be a girl so I could name her after my Gran (that's where the Marion comes from)! So yeah... I hope your Dad is smiling down on you right now! I'm sure he'd be thrilled hun! :hugs: 

My hubby sends his congratulations... I've spoken of you all as my friends in the international thread! :D He couldn't believe that Sarah who had started the thread was the one person to not fall pregnant last year, so he's also very pleased for you hun! :haha:

Sheryl... your little lady is very cute! :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Beautiful digi Sarah! :dance::dance::dance:

Looking forward to Sunday's beta to hear the official number :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

awww thats nice mummy, but did you tell him I was ancient compared with most of you :rofl: I have men in england and dubai who Ive never met happy for me, its wild!!

urghhh these next 3 days are going to go s-l-o-w


----------



## babyhopes2323

i used thanks for "like" lol

its when you want a day to come real fast that you feel like time has stopped !! i know how you feel xxxx please take some rest.. your officially starting first tri ! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> your officially starting first tri ! xx


me????!!!
:dance:
I brought out my favourite smiley for a quick dance but dont want a booby party until after betas and first ultrasound! so far to go yet...


----------



## nypage1981

Oh that pregnancy test is aweseom! Better lines than I got early! Just think if you would have transferred 2...LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

I know, I would be thinking it was twins. I think they are good lines for 11dpo. *sigh* is it sunday yet?
ny those pics of kian swimming made me melt, something so cute about his little body in the water, and I love his facial expressions too!!! I do think this thread has the cutest kids :cloud9:


----------



## MummyCat

lol.. he does know you're a little older than most of us... but not by much!! :hugs:

Please would Sunday hurry on up??? I'm very ready for a booby party!! :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

oh yay a boobie party!


----------



## babyhopes2323

YES YOU. FIRST TRI,.. XXX im ready for a boobie party too, sundays betas are just an official confirmation of the same, so you are still allowed to be super psyched. ! xxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Omg Sarah your test pics have made me cry! :cry: Congratulations my love, this one is going to be sticky!! :dust:

Hello everyone else :wave: Sorry to have barged in like this!

Sarah they look like great lines to me, fx'd for fab betas, which they will be :thumbup: xxxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

fx'd for sunday's betas! So cool how just as the last of us has now given birth, the first one is now pg so we can start all over again instead of closing the thread after the year is finished!

sheryl - lovely pic of kristin!

we've been camped out at the hospital the last 3 days as logan developed adenovirus gastro. Back home now though and he is doing much better. Just need to be careful as he is still contagious and the virus is still there, even though he seems better (mostly due to the lactose-free milk he's temporarily on). I'm sick of hospitals now - first 3 days for a uti 2 weeks ago, now 3 days for gastro. Please let that be the end of it.
On a funny note, the hospital that we go to gives a free blanket as a gift when you leave. As we've now been there 3 times with logan (jaundice, uti, gastro), we now have 3 of their blankets LoL. Going to have to start picnicking soon so we can use them!


----------



## sarahincanada

wow huggles you have been through it :hugs: how do you cope? that must be so hard, seeing your lil man in the hospital. but I bet he gets great care. thats cute about the blankets! hope he pulls through very quickly :flower:

thanks everyone....I cant comprehend a booby party right now until I hear those numbers!! Im just guarding my heart a bit, just incase. one day at a time. Its snowing here today, first time in a while. I will be going for my beta 9am tomorrow morning! hoping the the earlier I go the earlier the results will be on sunday!!


----------



## nypage1981

Huggles you should make a big huge blanket out of all of them sewed together! hhah. Glad he is home and doing well. Do you think you had it and passed it on to him? 

Who will be pregnant again within the next 9 months to drag on the cycle once Sarah is done? lol .


----------



## Huggles

haha ny - the blanket would be huge! The blankets they give are a fair size, possibly big enough to just cover a single bed. Boring grey colour. But i reckon they'd be good picnic blankets.

Sarah - not sure how i'm coping to be honest. I'm so exhausted right now i'm struggling to function. And i have a stinking headache from exhaustion. With the uti he had a heplock in his hand for IV antibiotics - he screamed so bad when they did it (they had to do both hands as it didn't work in the first hand) he turned completely purple and vomited all his milk up. That was horrible to watch. With the adenovirus this time he had a nasogastric tube - thankfully that went in fairly easily and he only cried as they were taping it to his cheek - loads better than the previous time. But yes, he does get good care when he's in there and that's what matters. They make him all better and well again.
He seems to actually quite enjoy it once all the horrible stuff is finished - always lies there looking very happy and chatting away! Sometimes i think he gets sick just for a change of scenery!


----------



## nypage1981

Lol I agree. Kian can be horrendous all day and makes me not want to go anywehre, but if I do muster up the strength and go to my mom's he is fine. Little stinker. 
I know the blankets you are talkin about now, I pictured baby sized fuzzies. You should dye them a pretty color for your picnics! The hospital color reminds me of the color of pork. Lol. 

I shoudl stop crabbing about getting Kian's shots....poor Logan has dealt with a lot worse. Its so hard to watch them being hurt!


----------



## Huggles

the shots are horrible though. We have to go a week monday. Thankfully that's the last until 9 months.


----------



## sarahincanada

can any of your remember how it felt to wait for the betas and then the 6 weeks ultrasound, getting into 2nd trimester etc? I remember all of your BFPs...in fact Flyings and NY's are quite early in this thread. I just dont remember the waiting as much. Or did some of you not have betas as you werent doing fertility treatments?

NY....Im predicting a couple of people will be pregnant again by the time I give birth (whether its in 8ish months or a little longer!)...wont name any names!!! :haha:


----------



## Huggles

we'll most likely wait until logan is at least two so i definitely won't be one of them! (unless we have a whoopsy lol)

i did betas - most people here do them to confirm pg. I remember waiting until i was at the same point as when i did them with jarrod cos i wanted to compare numbers. I found out i was pg about a week earlier with logan so still had a couple of days to wait before doing the bloods - we usually get the result the same day though. But even though i'm always fairly confident i am pg after getting a bfp on an hpt, there is a lot of nervousness waiting for the betas, just in case. Like you need that proof to make it real. Then i booked my first u/s which i think i usually book for 8 weeks, and it's so nerve-wracking waiting for it. You doubt yourself and the betas a million times over. You just can't believe they're right/true until you see the heartbeat. I went in both times so scared i'd imagined it all and so worried i'd land up totally embarrssed when he scanned me and found nothing. Thankfully both times i really was pg lol. And all the while you're dying to tell people but you're too scared to in case it's not really real. Most people wait until after 12 weeks before telling, for me it's that first scan i need before i feel ready to tell. I need to see it with my own eyes. And those first 12 weeks take foreeever, even though it's actually the shortest trimester cos when you start it you're already like 4 or 5 weeks in. First tri definitely feels the longest, the rest flies by.


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> can any of your remember how it felt to wait for the betas and then the 6 weeks ultrasound, getting into 2nd trimester etc? I remember all of your BFPs...in fact Flyings and NY's are quite early in this thread. I just dont remember the waiting as much. Or did some of you not have betas as you werent doing fertility treatments?
> 
> NY....Im predicting a couple of people will be pregnant again by the time I give birth (whether its in 8ish months or a little longer!)...wont name any names!!! :haha:

I didn't have betas and didn't have an ultrasound until 21 weeks but I did get to hear Kristin's heartbeat at every appointment after I believe my first appointment at 12 weeks. But I did take a pregnancy test with bloods and do progesterone testing at 5 weeks I think. Everything was so nerve wrecking. It was so nice getting into the second tri. I really only had morning sickness a few times in 2nd tri and motion sickness a few times in 3rd tri. We conceived the first week of March and found out 11 or so days later.

We definitely won't be preggers again anytime soon. Still thinking just the one will be enough for me. Her smiles are so amazing though she only smiles during BFing breaks for long enough to maybe get a picture. May just have to crop around boobage to get a good one.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- I did not get a beta test done. Which is strange since I was bleeding. They just did Ultrasounds and doc was happy enough with that. I feel like my first tri was about 14 years of my life. Lol. Being terrified makes time crawl.


----------



## sarahincanada

I think Ive read too much on these boards :growlmad: another ivf girl on here I was really hopeful for went on her 6 week ultrasound and there was no heartbeat. Im feeling pretty calm and have the whole 'what is meant to be will be' thing in my head, but its still nervewracking. If my 2 betas are good they book my ultrasound about 3 weeks later. omg ladies you will have to help me through those 3 weeks!

huggles my sisters and mum know about the IVF and know about the tests. hubbies family dont know a thing, they will be shocked to learn what we have been through. I think we would tell them if we saw a heartbeat at the first scan, as we would tell them if something happened so they might as well know. Everyone else will find out when in 2nd tri!!


----------



## sherylb

Eh, I just remembered those first weeks while I was doing my temporary job. We conceived my first few days at work (for my old company) and when I was due for AF I felt a constant nervous tummy and thought I wouldn't be able to eat anything for 9 months. I found though that the prego pop drops worked well. I think hard candy did the same thing for much cheaper though. My office always had those cheap, red hard candies with a red and green wrapper and they settled my tummy for a bit.


----------



## sherylb

Sarah all you can do is stay positive. Bad things do happen sometimes but you can only hope it doesn't happen to you. And it's super super hard to keep the news to yourself when you know you're definitely pregnant. I think the night I got my :bfp: we called my parents, dh's parents, dh's brother, our close friends and maybe one of my cousins.


----------



## sarahincanada

I think because we have kept all the treatments and stuff quiet it will be easier to keep the bfp quiet, probably as it will take a while to sink in anyway!!! 
I havent had many symptoms, I dont have much appetite and Ive been feeling a weird sensation in the uterus area....its the exact place she had the ultrasound wand for the transfer so it might have implanted right there. its almost like a warm burning feeling....definitely nothing I have felt before (so my thoughts on symptom spotting are correct, its all nonsense!!). I always hoped because its taken me so long that when I finally get a bfp it will stick. Its just that Ive read too many bad stories on here.


----------



## sherylb

I definitely had no appetite and nothing sounded good to me. One day I got soup and crackers from Subway and forced myself to eat some of it.


----------



## sarahincanada

for years Ive been a comfort eater, really bad....like I couldnt get through an evening without something nice to eat. since starting the acupuncture I have had no cravings at all, its like a miracle. so Ive lost 8 lbs. and now with my lines Ive have even less of an appetite. 

hey can someone answer me this.... Ive heard that when you are overweight you dont need to put as much on when pregnant. im 40 lbs over what I should be, so how will they monitor that. Im going to be much healthier now I dont have the cravings plus Im thinking about what I eat more, so I guess I could lose weight and is that ok?? sheryl I know you lost weight in the first tri, I just wondered the ladies who started off with extra weight, what happened with them.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Huggles I'm so pleased you guys are home!! what a nightmare...hope Logan is back to 100% health soon!!

Sarah, the whole 1st tri is an awful wait - but we'll be here, watching your pregnancy ticker tick along slowly!! :hugs:
I wanted to ask, are you planning on letting friends know it was IVF? I know some people have an issue mentioning it and others dont. :flower:

re weight.. if you are overweight they like you to not gain too much... I gained about 20lbs with Lizzie, but think I gained more than I needed to. I gained no weight in 1st tri.


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Sarah, the whole 1st tri is an awful wait - but we'll be here, watching your pregnancy ticker tick along slowly!! :hugs:
> I wanted to ask, are you planning on letting friends know it was IVF? I know some people have an issue mentioning it and others dont. :flower:

all my close friend and family will know, but other people like extended family and not so close friends Im not going to bother telling. Im a bit worried what my inlaws will say as they are quite catholic.....however they pick and chose what they believe in and I know my sister in law is on birth control so I think they will just be ecstatic to be grandparents and not say anything about how we got here. 

its just MIL is the type to talk a lot and usually says things to piss me off....like when chris and I first got together we lived together which was a big no no to them and the family....so she would tell me how she didnt tell the polish relatives about the age difference or that we live together as if it was so terrible :dohh: it used to annoy me as my mum would never say something like that to hubby. so Im just worried that she will say something negative about the ivf, but I think I will be strong enough to say something if she does....something like 'please do not belittle our journey and what we went through with negative comments'


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: My MIL was furious when we moved in together (Catholic and Sicilian!!!) so i feel your pain. 

She can say what she likes about IVF, once she meets your baby she'll be able to say nothing more... because it'll be thanks to IVF that 'BubbaInCanada' exists :dance:


----------



## nypage1981

she better watch her comments when you begin to become "hormonal in canada". you will rip her head off!


----------



## sherylb

Hormones - Maybe that's why my friend and I butted heads last weekend. She's having a baby in a week and a half and I forgot her hormones are probably going nuts right now. 

I don't think my in-laws cared that much that we were living together but my parents were livid. They actually found out because my mom showed up at the apartment I had already moved out of months before, tried the key and it didn't work. She kept it to herself for a long time before she asked me about it. I felt bad about keeping the secret but I had only spent the night at that apartment for about 3 days after I moved in because my brother was staying with me that week. I was already basically living with Mark but spending $1000 a month to keep a separate unoccupied apartment.


----------



## flyingduster

I never had any betas, nor any tests or heartbeat or anything till the 12 week scan. Up till then I just kept my BFP near-by so I could *look* at it from time to time to remind myself it was true!! lol.

My BFP anniversary is in a week!

We told our family a couple of weeks later; we only waited that long cos it so happened we were seeing them all in person that week! Once the important people knew, we told the rest of the world too; didn't see much point in keeping it secret personally, cos if we lost it I'd want support from all who knew I was preg; not hide it away...


----------



## Huggles

re the weight gain - I was about 20kg overweight when I got pg (both times). With Jarrod I lost 6kg in the first tri, and had only just gained it back by 24 weeks when he was born. With Logan I think I only lost about 2kg first tri, but by 36 weeks when he was born I had only gained a total of 7kg - and i only really started gaining after 20 weeks i think and it was all pg-related as it was all gone by the end of the first week after birth. The dr said 10-15kg is normal, anything under 10kg is great. I think if you have a fair amount of extra weight to start with, then you really don't need to worry about not gaining or even about losing a little. Just don't make a point of going on diet to lose weight. BUt if you're eating normally/healthily then i wouldn't worry.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hugglea, sorry about logan, hope he is doing better now.. . cant imagine what youv e been through..xx

i myself have not been on since yesterday as i had gastro 9food poisoning and have been vomiting etc, and all this after i came to my mums yesterday. i went to the hospital , was put on IV drips etc.. not a pleasant experience.

Sarah, i wouldnt give two hoots about what youre MIL says, about the age difference, loads of people will attack us and say things,and all i can say is, if the celebs can do it and stay happy, then why not us, we are after all people too and if we find happiness in our men, and our lives then so be it. im sure people can find other reasons to pick on us, other than our age difference in our relationships. xx

im sure youre betas are going to be awesome, i cant wait... !!! 

ive heard too sarah that you dont need to gain more weight if you are overweight, not sure about it though, best to ask your gyno.xxxx

eek exciting times ahead for sarah xxx :headspin:

dont be worried about the no symptoms thing, i had no symptoms whatsoever and thank god, havent puked even once, during my pregnancy.. (i was troubled by loads of other issues as you can remember ) !! made up for all the loss of normal pains and puking !

cant wait for tomorrows betas sarah ! x


----------



## MummyCat

hope you feel better soon Preethi :hugs:

Sarah... I'm here... waiting patiently ..... ok..... not so patiently! what time you expecting the results????


----------



## sarahincanada

well beta is done, its out of my hands now! seeing as Ive been getting positives since monday I hope its a good one. I got the positive on the digital on wednesday and so if that was at least a 25 then friday should be 50 and so Im hoping for over 50! (Im assuming the blood tests and home tests use the same numbers??).

mummy I dont get the results till tomorrow! as I go to a lab near my house and they fax the results to my clinic later tonight and the clinic will call tomorrow. And I think they do all their egg retrievals and transfers before they do the calls :dohh:

I just found out we have to go to church and to the inlaws tomorrow, so I probably wont get the call before I leave. So Im not sure if I will check the messages or wait till I get home. If its low and I check while out I wont be able to act all happy around my inlaws. So I will probably wait.

I put my test today in my spoilers, its the same darkness as the control line now 

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Hugglea, sorry about logan, hope he is doing better now.. . cant imagine what youv e been through..xx
> 
> i myself have not been on since yesterday as i had gastro 9food poisoning and have been vomiting etc, and all this after i came to my mums yesterday. i went to the hospital , was put on IV drips etc.. not a pleasant experience.
> 
> Sarah, i wouldnt give two hoots about what youre MIL says, about the age difference, loads of people will attack us and say things,and all i can say is, if the celebs can do it and stay happy, then why not us, we are after all people too and if we find happiness in our men, and our lives then so be it. im sure people can find other reasons to pick on us, other than our age difference in our relationships. xx
> 
> im sure youre betas are going to be awesome, i cant wait... !!!
> 
> ive heard too sarah that you dont need to gain more weight if you are overweight, not sure about it though, best to ask your gyno.xxxx
> 
> eek exciting times ahead for sarah xxx :headspin:
> 
> dont be worried about the no symptoms thing, i had no symptoms whatsoever and thank god, havent puked even once, during my pregnancy.. (i was troubled by loads of other issues as you can remember ) !! made up for all the loss of normal pains and puking !
> 
> cant wait for tomorrows betas sarah ! x

omg preethi you poor thing! are you feeling ok?

my inlaws are obviously fine about the age difference now but it was the early months she kept mentioning it. I did confront her about it and she said she thought its there so why not talk about it, but I guess being english we dont talk about things if they seem rude. we are just very different! I suppose if my 20 yr old son was dating a 29 yr old I would be unsure too. I just dont want her to say anything about the IVF, and if she does I will probably yell at her!!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, and for the weight thing; try not to obsess over it! Soooooo many women I see online are really obsessing over the weight they gained while preg, and some (already very overweight women) gained *heaps* of weight too. But you can't really control it, so try not to worry about it! Just eat as healthy as you can (cravings and nausea etc can affect that a lot though later!) and keep active, but don't worry about dieting or exercising lots or anything. There is no one figure that is "bad" to gain. You might remember I LOST weight; I weighed less at 42 weeks pregnant than I did when I got my BFP, so once I had Caleb I lost even more; I'm currently 15kg down from this time last year. For some, that's normal, for others they gain weight. Don't worry about it, you're not really obese like me, so there is no need to worry at all hun!!!


----------



## sherylb

I'm 10 lb down from this time last year. It's hard to believe having a baby helped me lose weight. Now I just need to firm up my belly.


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, you were asking about PP bellies the other day, I have yet to get a photo of mine, but check out this awesome site: https://theshapeofamother.com/

And, will you create a pregnancy journal (where I'm sure all of us will still join in!) and leave this thread to fade away, or stay here?


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah feeling much better sarah and mummy, thanks. :)

sarah, cant wait for the beta numbers. !!

the test looks amazing ! xx

and about your inlaws with the whole ivf process, well if they do happen to cringe about it, explain to them that regardless of the method conceived, at the end of the day, it is chris's sperm and your eggs that made it and so it is 100 % family, and the intervention might have been needed but it has given you, your precious baby and them a grandchild!

its amazing what youve been through and it is going to be worth it, im sure they will see in the end xx


----------



## MummyCat

any news yet???? I'm so impatient :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry just got back from a family dinner! I called into the clinic on the way to the church at 12 noon and they didnt have my results from the lab yet :growlmad: so I had to wait till we were done church and in the car away from my inlaws and get my home messages. so my beta is....

_*170 *_

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

I have to go and get another done tomorrow, so will know those results on tuesday. hope it doubles [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh yay !!! CONGRATULATIONS... :headspin: so happy for you !!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flyingduster

Yaaaaaaaaaay!! seee! :wohoo:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: 
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: 
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:


----------



## Huggles

wohoo! 170 is a great number for so early!!! :wohoo:

Congratulations - you are officially *PREGNANT*!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

Wooooooooooohoooooooooooo!!!! Congrats Sarah, you are expecting your first child!!!!! Grow little bean grow. Ps... I have a strong :blue: feeling for you! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!! off to do my 2nd beta soon, keep your FXd beany is going strong.
mummy I would love a boy! our family is full of girls so its time!! beany would be an october birthday and thats the birthday month of me, mum and mother in law...so it could be a girl to join us!! but I cant think that far yet....taking one day at a time [-o&lt;:dance:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Excellent news Sarah! :happydance: 

:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

ohhhhhhh, October is a good month to have a baby in too. hehehehe! YAY!


----------



## NDH

Aah! Somehow i unsubscribed and Ive been so busy the last few days with company and a screaming baby that i didnt have time to look for the thread. Sarah, i did think of you all weekend though.

I am so stoked to see such a great beta! Cant wait for the second one! :holly::holly::holly::holly:

I never got betas and it was only thanks to my wonderful GP that I got a scan st 7 weeks (i still remember how nervous i was expecting to be told id imagined the whole thing and wasnt pregnant) instead of the usual 12.

Im so excited for you :D


----------



## sarahincanada

I went for my 2nd beta at 2pm today, wanted to make sure it was 48 hours after the one on saturday and I couldnt remember what time I went but around lunchtime and had to wait for ages. results tomorrow, yikes I really hope it will be going up. so if its doubled it will be 340. will let you know as soon as I know! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MummyCat

:dance: I'm thinking it'll be in at least the 400's!!! Soooooooo exciting! 

So how long before we see a ticker? after these beta's?? Are you gobsmacked? :)


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> :dance: I'm thinking it'll be in at least the 400's!!! Soooooooo exciting!
> 
> So how long before we see a ticker? after these beta's?? Are you gobsmacked? :)

ha you have so much faith in my beany!!! :kiss:

I dont think I will do a ticker till I see a heartbeat so 3ish more weeks, if tomorrows beta is good. Im only considered 3 weeks and 6 days pregnant ....tomorrow is 4 weeks from my last period. I did have sneak on thebump and Im a poppyseed!! the fetal development one says my fertilized egg is on its way through the tube :dohh: 2 more days and it will be splitting into an embryo and placenta :shrug::haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Fair enough! I know it's been a long journey so you're being cautious! :hugs:

You are going to have so much to read... and buy!! and decorate!!!! How exciting! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Fair enough! I know it's been a long journey so you're being cautious! :hugs:
> 
> You are going to have so much to read... and buy!! and decorate!!!! How exciting! xx

I know, that part i will LOVE!


----------



## sherylb

Maybe this is where I should be asking about bathtubs for little babies since most of you had premie LOs. Kristin's bathtub sucks apparently. It just has a little stub between the legs so she's been using her sling for 2.5 MONTHS now. I feel like she should be able to properly use a bathtub without a sling. What tub have you used for your tiny babies that supported them well? I was thinking about this type, a Eurobath.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, im soooooo excited about your betas and like mummy said, i reckon, it will be more than 340 .... ahhhh the joys of starting it all !!! xxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:

sheryl, i think you might be referring to me, as no one else has had a preemie.
nikki, was kian early at all by a week or was he overdue |? xx

for my so called tiny baby, i use a very normal baby bath with a bath supporter that you can get at any store, where they lie on it and it goes into the baby bath and is easy to use ! its perfect as they dont slip or slide and its of towel material and washable. Hope this helps !


----------



## Huggles

both kian and logan were born at 36 weeks so are technically classed as prem.
I just have a normal bath though. At first we put his bath chair in it, but we took it out after about 3 weeks. Now i just hold him in the crook of my arm. But dh and i bath him together so there are 2 of us which is easier than doing it alone. I think i'd probably still use his bath chair if it was just me.

Sarah - really hoping for great second beta test numbers!!!

i decided to do 2 growth comparison pics.
First is him at 1,2 and 3 months - the difference between 1 and 2 months is huge. Not such a big difference between 2 and 3 months.
Second pic is him at 19 days old (2w5d) and 3 months 1 day (13w2d) - same outfit, same pram (just a different under vest).

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/growth.jpg

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/growth2.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

Since 4 weeks I've bathed the girls together in the big bath (but then Lizzie was 7lb 4oz at birth). I have a support the same as Preethi and Lizzie lies on it kicking like mad, so wriggles herself down and keeps needing lifting up.

Huggles that's awesome to see his growth like that! :D So cute too! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! I will post when I get the numbers. I did a frer last night (11dp5dt or 16 dpo) and the test line came up straight away and was so dark and the control line fainter! never seen that before and googled it, apparantly when your beta is good the test line takes most of the die. hope thats a good sign!

huggles logan is so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

huggles, logan is super cute, and those are great comparison pics ! xx

sarah that is so great, that the line came up straight away and so dark !!!! xxxxxxx excited


----------



## sarahincanada

I think I mentioned to some of you that hubbies sister is getting married in may (remember how I didnt want a may birth). well at dinner on sunday everyone was talking dresses and they were saying I have to get on that now as most formal dress places take months to order. I was thinking to myself but I dont know if I will have a bump or not yet!! and was panicing a bit thinking jeez what will I wear, and if this pregnancy does do well I will have no idea how big I will be at 4 months (wedding is first week in may). Im tall and my mum says we dont normally carry big bumps as theres more room plus its my first. 

anyway theres a bridal place that I go past to my acupuncturist and so I googled them, and they had links to the dresses they carry. Im so happy as they have some nice maternity stuff!! and some with sleeves (I hate my arms!!) and you can get in loads of colours. and they are the floaty type that will have room for a bump. Im so happy! will have to visit there this week.

it still seems too far ahead to think of that stuff but I was just feeling a bit paniced when thinking about the wedding if I have a bump.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, thats great that they have maternity wear, and you will look amazing with a 5 month bump, it will defo be there, may not be massive but will be there as most 5 month bumps are more than just a bloated tummy. xx

im going to a wedding too first week of may ! may 5th in malta.. hubbys friends wedding, how ironic xx


----------



## Huggles

arranging a dress that needs to fit properly in advance is always nerve-wracking when taking a bump into consideration as bumps are always totally unpredictable! hope you find a nice one that can be altered easily!


----------



## sarahincanada

heres some of the ones I like (first 2 same), they all come in any colour but I like taupes or purples. the short one would be for the church bit then the formal for the evening
I will have to try and tone my arms a bit by then!!
I think any of these will look fine with a bump
yikes I cant believe Im talking about a bump :cry:
 



Attached Files:







dresses.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> heres some of the ones I like (first 2 same), they all come in any colour but I like taupes or purples. the short one would be for the church bit then the formal for the evening
> I will have to try and tone my arms a bit by then!!
> I think any of these will look fine with a bump
> yikes I cant believe Im talking about a bump :cry:

O Sarah these dresses are beautiful ,am sure u will be stunning ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

they look gorgeous.. i love them, the colour is so pretty, love the taupe short one and the formal one.. the purple is quite gorgeous too,.. x


----------



## Huggles

they're all really lovely and will definitely look lovely with a bump!


----------



## sherylb

They are super flowy too so they will be easier to not worry about guestimating bump size. I loved my flowy dress from Motherhood and wore it for several months without worrying about it being tight or constricting.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes thats what I thought! my sister didnt really show much @ 4-5 months so I dont want to go too big so these should be perfect.


----------



## MummyCat

Gorgeous dresses hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

urgghh still no beta call yet :dohh: its 2:30 and on saturday they called and left a message at 2 :growlmad:


----------



## nypage1981

*******s!! im so anxious.......call them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

love the dresses. i have to get fit for being maid of honor in sisters ceremony and im freakin cuz its in a week to get sized but wedding in august. im def gunna workout to lose weight by then so this sucks.


----------



## nypage1981

lol it bleeped me! hahaha


----------



## sarahincanada

I just called them, but after 3pm you get their aftehours mailbox :dohh: I think I mentioned before this is a hospital and when you call you generally leave messages for the nursing staff and someone will call you back. 
HOLY SHIT I just remembered I didnt call them yesterday to tell them Id gone for my 2nd beta and the details....thats probably why they havent called :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

_*
442*_

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

ultrasound will be week of Feb 20, they will call me with date & time
due date oct 7.....6 days after my 40th birthday

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sherylb

:crib::mail::dance::yipee::friends::drunk::icecream::ninja::fool:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> I'm thinking it'll be in at least the 400's!!!

you are so smart :haha:


----------



## flyingduster

YAAAAAAAY!!!
Ohhh hun! You are PREGNANT! No doubt about it, it's growing, and you are gonna have a baby!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

oh, and I love those dresses!!!!! They'll look great with your wee bump! Ohhhhhhhhhh yay for the fact you'll have a bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im glad you are all so positive as Im so nervous! Im fairly high risk at my age so I just want to get past 1st tri. Im 4 weeks pregnant today.


----------



## MummyCat

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



sarahincanada said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it'll be in at least the 400's!!!
> 
> you are so smart :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I have faith in that little bean of yours! :winkwink: That's a beautiful number to see honey! SO SO thrilled for you!! :yipee:



sarahincanada said:


> Im glad you are all so positive as Im so nervous! Im fairly high risk at my age so I just want to get past 1st tri. Im 4 weeks pregnant today.

One day at a time and before long you'll be there not knowing how you made it through!! SO SO SO excited that you're pregnant!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

are you going to get a ticker in your sig? Oh, and make sure if you start a seperate pregnancy journal that you post the link in here cos no WAY am I missing out on following your journey!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Amy... Sarah mentioned to me she'll likely wait until she see's a heartbeat... then will put up a ticker! :D 

and I second what Amy said.... please give us a link to your pregnancy journal... that's one I'll be following religiously! :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

yes I will wait till the ultrasound. is it the week of feb 20 yet? :haha:

I dont think I will start a journal, I dont like to talk that much :rofl: can I just use this as my journal? and who knows perhaps one of you will join me so I will have a bump buddy....come on girls!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:haha: I'm not ready for 3 kids just yet!! :rofl:


----------



## flyingduster

this has been like a journal for you anyway, so I'm happy for it to carry on in here! And we won't be trying too soon, but who knows!!


----------



## NDH

Fantastic Beta Sarah! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :headspin::headspin::headspin: :holly::holly::holly: :happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :headspin::headspin::headspin: :holly::holly::holly: :happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :headspin::headspin::headspin: :holly::holly::holly: :happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :headspin::headspin::headspin: :holly::holly::holly: 

We'll be NTNP so you never know, may end up a bump buddy down the road.


----------



## nypage1981

Im so happy!!! Its a doubler!!!! yeeeeehaw. Good job for growing a little bean that's thriving in there. This is so wonderful. You are getting your BFP REAAALLLLY close to when I got mine last year. Just amazing. Mine was on the 4th. Our babies will be close to a year apart! Im so happy for you. What does DH think of it all?


----------



## flyingduster

haha ny, my BFP anniversary is the 5th! Snap! This is a good time of year to get a BFP!!!!!

*bounce*


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> We'll be NTNP

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

NY my hubby is taking it in his stride! he had tears in his eyes sunday when we got the 1st beta when checking home messages in the ikea parking lot! I think he doesnt want to say much as I keep reminding him i have a long way to go. 

so far so good though :dance:

wow crazy its almost been a year that the bfps started on this thread.


----------



## nypage1981

Flying I don't recall our bfps being THAT close! Can't believe. Year ha flown. Myyyyyyy how the year has changed! 

Sarah its sweet that he teared up. He must be very happy. Can't wait for that first ultrasound!


----------



## Huggles

:happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:

*CONGRATS SARAH!!!* :baby:


----------



## babyhopes2323

OH GOD , ive missed out on so much because of the time difference.. !! OMG SaraH, THOSE numbers are AMAZING..........................:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

You know your due date now and first ultrasound and have so much more to look forward to ... eeekkk so exciting. !!! xxx and such a dream come true. xx

please carry on this thread as your journal, so used to automatically coming to ttc groups and discussions whenever i come on bnb.,. xx its a daily norm now.. ! x

bet your dh was glad, amazing.. whenever you think youre 40 and all that, remember poppy666, dont know if you know her, im sure you do.. she is 41, or 43 or 44 and had her child last year. ! her 5th child.. so anything can happen.. xxxx


im sol happy for you sarah...:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

well the good thing is I can keep having babies well into my 40's as I will be using my frosties made with my 39 yr old eggs :happydance: Not sure how many we will have or how many of the 7 left will be any good.

is it the week of feb 20th yet? :haha: honestly I dont know how I am able to wait that long :cry: Im so nervous, Ive read wayyy too many things on here to be confident that beany will make it. I remember a few of you being nervous too!


----------



## NDH

The nervous ness will last probably til birth now - and then be replaced with a different kind of worry when you become ao mommy. :D


----------



## HollyMonkey

sarahincanada said:


> _*
> 442*_
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> ultrasound will be week of Feb 20, they will call me with date & time
> due date oct 7.....6 days after my 40th birthday
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Cooooool!!!! https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-danse-lunettes.gif

That's fab news Sarah!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sherylb

NDH is right. You're in for a lifetime of non-stop worrying now. It will change form when your LO is born but will never end.


----------



## sarahincanada

ah yes, I know the worry will continue. but I think the worry to find out if the baby is viable is a very unique worry in itself. after everything Ive been through to have to wait 3 weeks with no bloods tests or anything to know if the baby is still growing is horrible :cry:


----------



## NDH

Thats very true. Once yoi see the hb it will be a bit better, and easier again after the 12 week scan.


----------



## sarahincanada

tuesday feb 21, 9:20am is my scan :happydance:
monday is a bloody holiday here grrrrr otherwise I could have had it one day earilier!!
I will be 7 weeks on that date, if everything goes well [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MummyCat

Well... 7 weeks will show more that just a yolk sack I think... so that's good news! You'll def see a heartbeat by then! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Aww... I found something that makes me broody. :-( Taking maternity clothes off hangers and stacking them to put away tomorrow. So pretty. Such a waste! But I need to firm up my tummy so I'm not self-conscious about it. No hiding it in flowy maternity clothes!


----------



## Huggles

7 weeks is definitely a good time for a scan - you'll definitely see a heartbeat by then!

Just a word of warning - don't be upset/shocked/worried if baby measures a week or so behind at that scan. With both my pg I measured a week (or maybe even 10 days?) behind at my first scan (which was i think 7 or 8 weeks), and then a few days behind at the next scan (11 weeks), and then exactly right at the 12/13 week NT scan. Early on even a fraction of a millimeter can mean a couple of days, so if they don't get the measurement exactly 100% (which is very difficult when the bean is still so tiny), then their dates can be a bit off.


----------



## MummyCat

Very good point Huggles! :thumbup:

Sheryl.. every time I see a pregnant woman I get broody! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

I would like to invite you all to look at my new spoiler :haha:
I feel so much better having the ticker!!
can you tell Im bored....after 2 years of non stop TTC stuff its weird to just be waiting :coffee:


----------



## MummyCat

:haha: oh you crack me up! I thought you'd caved and put a preggy ticker in.. so giggled when I saw it was a coutdown! 

Waiting is the pits! BUT.... I think it's so super lovely that you're getting to experience this and that we are all here supporting you! Counting down the days with you! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

:haha: yes you were supposed to think that mummy!!

I just did a digital to see if it changed from 1-2 weeks and it saya 3+ weeks! Im 19dpo so close. I go to see my family doctor on monday as my clinic refers me back to her once theres a pregnancy so I might ask her for a sneaky beta next week :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay love the ticker. 7 weeks will be good most likely wont be disappointed if you dont see the beat yet. Sometimes 6 weeks is iffy and causes unecessary worry if they can't find it yet.
I so cant wait!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

yes Im glad they do the ultrasound at 7 weeks, its just so long to wait. If my doctor can do a beta next week that will keep me going. online is says to get 3+ weeks on a digital your hcg has to be over 2000....I hope thats true as it was 442 on monday. ok going to forget about pregnancy now and enjoy my evening!!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: You big tease! :D

3+ is awesome... this bean is going to be a good little bean and stick nicely! :thumbup: 
Oooh... will be nice if your docs do some bloods for you! Hope they do!


----------



## sarahincanada

I hope so!
I wonder if many people have great hcg levels and then find theres no heartbeat, do you know? like if hcg is rising well does that mean everything is probably ok? I know one girl on here whose betas we good and there was no heartbeat and she had a d&c after, I just wondered if that was the norm (not trying to be depressing just wondered!)
p.s you look so beautiful in your profile pic! and lizzy is so cute, definitely starting to look like big sis!


----------



## babyhopes2323

lol, ur ticker is amazing....xxxx itsgoing to be so worth the wait.. x

do love ur profile pic mummy xxx


----------



## Huggles

lol, i was also totally expecting to see a pg ticker!

I think it would be unusual to have beta's rising nicely and then find no heartbeat, but I'm no expert in that. But I do know when beta's start dropping a m/c usually follows shortly after, so I'd think consistently rising beta's would be good.
Although I think i read somewhere that they only rise for a certain number of weeks, so like you can't go doing beta's when you're 16 weeks pg already. I could be wrong though, my brain is fried so i might be making that up.


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> I hope so!
> I wonder if many people have great hcg levels and then find theres no heartbeat, do you know? like if hcg is rising well does that mean everything is probably ok? I know one girl on here whose betas we good and there was no heartbeat and she had a d&c after, I just wondered if that was the norm (not trying to be depressing just wondered!)
> p.s you look so beautiful in your profile pic! and lizzy is so cute, definitely starting to look like big sis!

Thank you honey. it'll be so interesting to see how she looks when she's 2 :) will answer your question further down...



babyhopes2323 said:


> lol, ur ticker is amazing....xxxx itsgoing to be so worth the wait.. x
> 
> do love ur profile pic mummy xxx

Thanks Preethi :flower:



Huggles said:


> lol, i was also totally expecting to see a pg ticker!
> 
> I think it would be unusual to have beta's rising nicely and then find no heartbeat, but I'm no expert in that. But I do know when beta's start dropping a m/c usually follows shortly after, so I'd think consistently rising beta's would be good.
> Although I think i read somewhere that they only rise for a certain number of weeks, so like you can't go doing beta's when you're 16 weeks pg already. I could be wrong though, my brain is fried so i might be making that up.

Sarah, I agree with Huggles.. :thumbup: I think good rising beta's are a good sign that the baby is growing as it should... I also think falling beta's are a very clear sign that things might not be good... that being said, there is always the chance that at some point in the pregnancy (mostly before 12 weeks) where something critical needs to develop, there is always a small chance that development goes wrong. Sadly there is no way to know what's going on, so you can only try to be positive and while you have no signs that anything is wrong, to believe you have a healthy baby growing inside xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

oh and I quite liked this site when I was pregnant with Lottie... https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnancy/calendar/week/5


----------



## NDH

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151236917795389.810885.643955388&type=3&l=789f2bf1fd

for those not on my FB (I think just Huggles) I finally put up pics of Saranna.


----------



## MummyCat

She's lovely honey! Such big eyes :cloud9: I have to add that you look gorgeous!!! Cant even tell you were pregnant 2 days previous :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151236917795389.810885.643955388&type=3&l=789f2bf1fd
> 
> for those not on my FB (I think just Huggles) I finally put up pics of Saranna.

she is gorgeous!! and you look amazing too, I agree with mummy! 

I teared up at the comment
"Staring at daddy - she sure loves her dad and looks for him in a room first."
as mum tells me that how I was with my daddy and growing up I always felt a special bond with him. :cry: she is lucky to have you both :cloud9:


----------



## sherylb

NDH they are great! You were dressed so nicely when you left you look like a visitor, not a patient.


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy- yea its somewhere a bit further along that if you take preg test wouldnt show very dark or something. Least thats what I heard but that could be wrong too! 

Sarah- i would say be sneaky and ask for one more:) then you'd be putting your mind at ease that they're still raising well and would fill in the gap that you need to wait for your ultrasound. I had a tough time between like 7 weeks and 10 weeks of no ultrasounds or anything but still was spotting so just assumed our 10 week appointment would be bad news. Thats the day we heard the heartbeat on doppler at the office so it was amazing! Im sure you will get there too:) 

NDH- love your pics! shes soooo cute:)


----------



## Huggles

great pics NDH! Wow, 3.6kg at birth - such a big girl :)
And awesome that they put her in cloth from her very first diaper!
She's so happy and calm in the bath!
Her great-grandparents look so young!
I love the pic of her holding your finger.
omg, she looks so teeny in the cot by the bed!
She's a real cutie :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

NDH, she is a real looker, very cute, and amazing birth weight, i agree with huggles, you must be so proud :cloud9: well done..xx


----------



## flyingduster

does your hospital do disposables Huggles? I never really thought much about it, our hospital uses cloth (the old fashioned squares ya have to fold and pin) and I guess I just assumed that's what hospitals normally did! lol!

hehehe, I giggled at you two loving her birth weight too; I forgot you both had premmies! I was thinking how SMALL 3.6kg is, and trying to comprehend it! hahahaha! (Caleb was 4.3kg so I've never really seen anyone smaller!)


----------



## sherylb

We only do disposables here.


----------



## NDH

Thanks for the compliments :) Our hospital does both - but the first one is always cloth and they do encourage cloth use for the first few at least to better keep track of wet nappies.


----------



## Huggles

yip, disposables here.
Wow, 4.3kg is huge! Logan only weighed that at 6 weeks!


----------



## flyingduster

lol! Caleb was late too. Big, but not huge; *I* was heavier than him when I was born, so I wasn't surprised! lol. 

How are you going Sarah!??


----------



## Huggles

thinking about it, caleb was 2 weeks late and logan 4 weeks early, so that means when he was 6 weeks old he was the same gestational age as caleb when he was born, so the fact that he weighed the same as caleb's birth weight when he was 6 weeks actually puts them pretty much equal!


----------



## flyingduster

true!


----------



## MummyCat

Lottie was 3.7kg's at 2 weeks late and Lizzie 3.3kg's at 11 days late. Lizzie looked tiny in comparison to Lottie at birth! It's amazing the difference 400g makes at that stage! 

I've never used the hospital supply... I've always taken my own nappies etc with me! x

How's our pregnant fairy??? :haha: 

Hope everyone is well... we got snow this weekend. Lottie really enjoyed playing in it! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

like how you find small babies tiny, mine was 8 weeks premature and only 1.5kg so i find normal babies HUGE ..heh


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

Ive been not on here much as trying not to think about pregnancy etc while waiting for my scan! I went to see my GP yesterday and she was kind enough to give me a beta test for this week and next week to keep me going....she said she would feel exactly the same having to wait, I love her! anyway my beta as of yesterday, 23dpo, was 6335 :happydance: if I double the numbers from 442 at 16dpo its more than doubled every 48 hours. 

The only worrying thing is I wiped a tiny bit of blood today, ive been really stressed as we are dealing with not very nice staff issues at our business so Im going to try and calm myself down. I know a little spotting here and there can be normal and I hope I dont see anything else.

hope everyone is doing good :flower:


----------



## sherylb

Great beta Sarah!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: Awesome beta honey! :dance:

Sorry to hear about the spotting! Feet up, relax and look after yourself! :hugs: It could just be blood from baby nestling in nicely into the uterus lining! :shrug: but some women have full on period bleeds in their pregnancy and all is fine! So don't worry until there is something to worry about! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thinking of you! Wishing these next 2 weeks would speed up for you!


----------



## NDH

Fantastic beta Sarah! You have one super strong beanie in there! I den't blame you for worrying about the spotting, but try not to be too alarmed - it's usually nothing. But do be mindful and take it easy for a bit :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Time to relax...I wouldnt do much of anything the spotting will prbably just be gone by tomorrow. If not, maybe request an early scan? (read- EARLY scan!!!!) However, may be too early to see much for you. I cannot do the math to figure how far you are right now...just 4 or 5 weeks? I am thinking of you! Hope work gets less stressful .


----------



## babyhopes2323

wonderful news about the beta sarah !! :headspin:

sorry to hear about your spotting but like the others said, a bit of spotting is usually nothing to worry about.. i had loads of spotting first and second trimester a full on bleed..

ny and me were taking progesterone , as prescribed by our docs xx
your GP is so nice, giving you two betas to calm you down xxx

amazing numbers !! xx


----------



## Huggles

awesome numbers!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone. It really was just one wipe of a browny colour Id not seen before. I thought I saw one more patch later on, but its nothing significant.... you just dont want to see anything like that! less than 2 weeks for the scan now, at least I know my hcg is going up so thats hopefully a good sign, although I know it can go up and there be no heartbeat so Im just staying hopeful but realistic, just in case its not good news. (preethi I know you dont like me talking like that but Im just staying realistic just incase, at my age there 25-40% chance of something happening so I have to be prepared for anything, I dont want to be clueless then be devastated :hugs:)

urghh we had a meeting with one of our staff last night and it went really bad. she is one of those loud mouths who can dish it but not receive. she started crying the whole time and wouldnt look at us, so its hard to have a proper conversation, and she was being really defensive and not making any sense. its so hard as I hate confrontation, and you feel really mean when someone is balling. i even had to call her out on bitching about us as bosses, when we have been nothing but nice to her. I hope that she took it all in and had a good think overnight and will change her ways.


----------



## nypage1981

Brown is typically fine a d normal so just have good thoughts! Great numbers are a very good sign because if you were spotting and something bad was happening they'd be dropping. Your uterus is just changing a bunch right now so the spotting happens tons. 

The worker sounds like a drama queen! hope she behaves. Im sure she will just talk more poop about you guys now since you confronted her...


----------



## sarahincanada

this girl has been quite mean to some of the staff, but as no-one wanted to confront her and get on her bad side. its like the bully in school, you go along her her so not to be on the receiving end. it was very awkward as I couldnt give specifics as then she would know who talked to us, so I think she thought that was unfair. I hope she took a look at herself and knew that she had been behaving badly and will change. otherwise she will think she has done no wrong and nothing will change! she said last night 'I guess thats the end of my relationships out of work' as if she was going to stop being friends with some of the girls, seeing as I wouldnt tell her who said what. drama!! hubby is good at dealing with it, meanwhile us girls get more emotional about it all.


----------



## nypage1981

yea we do, and hold grudges too!


----------



## babyhopes2323

no sarah i completely understand your negative feelings, as i was negative throughout mine xx :hugs:

omg, what a drama queen, i mean with people like that, you dont need all that stress. would you let her go if she created more hassle?


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> no sarah i completely understand your negative feelings, as i was negative throughout mine xx :hugs:
> 
> omg, what a drama queen, i mean with people like that, you dont need all that stress. would you let her go if she created more hassle?

yes! we have let a lot of people go in the past for much less, but this girl has been with us for a while and does have her good points. she is just a generally negative person and so Im hoping the talk would make her change her ways.

and I wouldnt say negative feelings, Im really quite hopeful about everything. Im just staying _realistic _ until 1st ultrasound and end of 1st tri. we got a couple of baby books on the weekend and hubby was cute last night and asked to see where it says I am for today (it has a page for each day). and I woke up the other day to him cuddling me with his hand where my uterus is.


----------



## NDH

Aww your hubby is so excited - i love it :cloud9:

What an unfortunaye situation at work :( i know quite a few people like her and theyre so hard to deal with, especially for those of us who hate confrontation. Hope she did take if in though.


----------



## babyhopes2323

aww sarah, your hubby is so cute and excited.. :cloud9: 

i hope she mends her ways, but at the end of the day, if shes been like that for long, then shes not going to change, i hope you have some peace of mind at work, (business) as mentioned before, you dont need the added stress.. xx i completely understand you saying your trying to be realistic,. xx im so excited for you x


----------



## sarahincanada

well Im glad to report the girl has been pretty professional the last few days and so Im hoping we got through to her! it was awful though, she was being so defensive, wouldnt look at us and cried the whole time, meanwhile we werent saying anything that bad, just being a bit stern! we are pretty lenient bosses so perhaps she was just scared. anyway glad its over!

12 days till scan :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

12 days!! woohoo cant wait for it.


----------



## sarahincanada

had some more spotting last night, its so terrifying. this time was more...mainly brown mucus but also was some red....kinda a rusty red but scares the sh*t out of me! was so miserable all night. now theres just a little brown mucus. I know a lot of people spot in first tri but its still terrifying when you see it. this whole thing is such a mind f**k. I wish I could just fall alseep and wake up feb 21st for my scan (if I get that far) :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:

When's your next beta? Perhaps that will put your mind at rest a little?


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:
> 
> When's your next beta? Perhaps that will put your mind at rest a little?

I will do another on monday (results tuesday), it should be quite high then (25,000-50,000) and it will tell me a lot if it isnt. Im feeling quite nauseous so just hoping that a lot is going on in there so thats why theres the spotting. my book says the embryo doubles in size this week. please stay with me beany :cry:


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Sarah. Hoping gor an excellent beta monday and. A.perfect little beany on yiur scan :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Nausea is good and Monday is a lot closer than scan day.. so by Tuesday you'll hopefully have reassuring number and also the spotting may stop! :hugs:

Just keep taking it easy honey! xx


----------



## Huggles

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

aww huggles love the new avatar! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

nausea is an excellent symptom honey, please take it easy:hugs: i cant completely understand what you mean when you say this whole thing is a mind f**k , but mondays betas will defo give you some reassurance and everything will be ok.. 21st will be here sooner than you think, easy for me to say i know :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422264_3242017931570_1300495993_3316418_1428554143_n.jpg

Nana babysat yesterday.


----------



## NDH

How cute :)


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, Im hoping for your beanie to be fine! Are you on progesterone still? I may try and get some on monday maybe if I were you. Or go to the ER tomorrow if still spotting and see about an early scan. It may help ease your mind. Remember to send thoughts down to your baby. "talk" to it, and keep calm. Hard to do, but try! And relax a ton.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah, Im hoping for your beanie to be fine! Are you on progesterone still? I may try and get some on monday maybe if I were you. Or go to the ER tomorrow if still spotting and see about an early scan. It may help ease your mind. Remember to send thoughts down to your baby. "talk" to it, and keep calm. Hard to do, but try! And relax a ton.

thanks NY :kiss:
the spotting has stopped thank god! it was mainly brown mucus but I did have some wipes of a darker rusty red. and yes Im still on all the same meds, progesterone 3x a day and estrogen 2x. I called my clinic and they said the spotting was very normal.
feeling really :sick::sick::sick: today so hoping thats means things are still happening in there and perhaps the spotting was from a growth spurt! my book says the beany doubles in size from the beginning of this week to the end so perhaps thats it!
this whole thing is so crazy :wacko:
how are you doing? LOVE the photos of kian on FB, the ones I think it was your mum or sister posted?


----------



## Huggles

7000 posts and 700 pages!!! :shock:

Gorgeous pic sheryl! She's such a cutie!

Sarah - feeling :sick: is definitely a good sign!


----------



## MummyCat

I agree.. Sheryl, your Bella is a cutie :) Bless little Kristin! 

Sarah I'm so pleased to see your spotting has stopped and that the nausea has landed! It's a great sign! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

so just got my beta results for yesterday, 30 dpo....29,040. Last monday was 6335. at first I thought oh no, thats not doubling every 48 hours anymore (would be nearer 48,000) but I looked online and the doubling time seems to drop off as you get higher levels. so hopefully thats good. feeling really :sick::sick: and cant spend too long at the computer. one week tomorrow is my scan, this has been the longest 3 weeks of my life.


----------



## NDH

One week to go Sarah! Seems like forever I'm sure! I think the beta is great - even if it's not quite doubling every 48 hours now its still increasing at a great rate! remember that 48 hours is whats average - it can be a few hours more or less and still be within normal. Can't wait til scan day!


----------



## MummyCat

Brilliant news honey and I don't wish to wish you ill... but I hope the morning sickness hangs around for a while! :thumbup: :haha:

1 week to go! Can't wait!! Soooo excited for you!!! xx


----------



## nypage1981

Just one week today...I so cannot wait for you to see your beanie. This baby is giving you a hard time already, must be a boy:) Awww, a boy. Just kidding, i have no prediction on that yet! Lets just get to that scan, already! Hope you are relaxing, and still feeling sick. Lol. Only time in your life you will wish to feel sick!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh wow.. the results are really good sarah, and yeah this is the one time, i wish for you to be sick, but in the nicest possible way.. (if there is one) because it makes everything so much more real.. and just one more week to go !!!! :headspin: cant wait to see the scan pic :kiss:


----------



## Huggles

given that you're already feeling so :sick: I'm predicting a girl! :D

Those numbers are awesome. Even if it's not doubling every 48 hours, they really are super high wonderful numbers so I don't think you have anything to be worried about.

And only one more week until the scan! Might have gone slowly for you but seems to have flown by for me! Can't believe it's almost scan time already! How many weeks will you be then?


----------



## sarahincanada

I will be 7 weeks exactly! its gone slow for me!!
I wake up and go to bed with a nagging nausea feeling, its so awful. but luckily I can make my own hours and so can rest a lot.
ok back to bed!!


----------



## Huggles

oh brilliant, you'll definitely be able to see a heartbeat by then!


----------



## sarahincanada

I hope there will be one [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Huggles

These are my first 2 scan pics when pg with Jarrod. For some reason I don't have logan's ones on the pc.

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/12400_10150096743860584_811570583_11324859_3531524_n.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

Less than a week! I thought Kian looked like a gummy bear around that time. It will be so neat for you to see sarah you will cry! So excited.


----------



## sarahincanada

oh yes after what we have been through we will cry!! I just hope everything is ok, a friend on here who has done 2 IVFs just had her 7 week scan and there was no heartbeat :cry: she had low betas and no symptoms though. I still very sick in fact just made a call to the doctor...I cant live like this, its all day everyday that I feel like wanting to vomit. I not working much or doing much of anything. urghhhh but I cant complain if it means beany is thriving. I cant remember any of you having bad sickness? I am very sensitive to nausea in general so I suppose I should have expected I would react to the hcg like this. ok back to bed!


----------



## nypage1981

ewwww, i hate the sickness. I had pretty bad with Kian. They can prescribe something, did they say that?


----------



## NDH

Its awful being so sick but its a very good sign! If youre not actually puking theres not much they can do, but you can wear antinausea bands (or just duct tape buttons to the pressure point inside your wrist) and eat lots of ginger. (Not directly of course)


----------



## sarahincanada

thank ladies, I am going to send hubby out to look for those bands as he forgot the other day. Ive been taking ginger in capsule form, not doing much.
did you take a prescription ny? I called my doctor and the receptionist is going to ask her tomorrow, as Im an hour away I think she will fax a prescription. hubby really doesnt want me taking anything but I cant live like this. From what Ive read the baby is not taking nutrients from me until the placenta is formed, is that right? and the placenta forming means the hcg goes down and so you dont feel as sick. so Im hoping if I do take medications its only for a while. 

Ive tried to live with it for 5, 6 days now and I cant even get out of bed for long. Ive been doing a little work here and there. In laws asked me to go over on friday to help with shower preperations for sister in laws shower and seeing as they dont know I dont think I will be able to go as I cant sit upright for long. I feel bad as they dont know why and I dont want them to think Im not wanting to be part of it. If theres a heartbeat I think we will tell his parents and sister that day as I cant hide away forever and then they will know why I didnt go.


----------



## MummyCat

Have you tried eating regularly. sometimes eating like a jacobs cracker or something before you get out of bed helps! I had horrendous nausea.. but only throwing up when I brushed my teeth or coughed too much. I had ginger tea and there are some pregnancy sucking sweets that help too! 

oh and sour sweets are supposed to help! 

Hope you feel better soon honey... no wait... scratch that... hope you feel better when the placenta kicks in... in the mean time... rest up, it hopefully wont last forever! My MS went away at 18 weeks with Lottie and 12 weeks with Lizzie! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Whats a jacobs cracker Mummy?

Lemongrass and ginger tea was what helped my nausea - but then i didnt have it bad enough to not be abke to get out of bed.


----------



## MummyCat

oooh...sorry! I figured Sarah would know it as she's a Brit! :D 

They come in standard cream crackers or a variety of types! ... A few pics of Jacobs crackers


----------



## sherylb

I found that hard candy helped as much as those expensive Prego Pop bites. I hope you find something that provides some relief soon Sarah. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

oooh I love cream crackers and I have been eating them!! and some plain digestives here and there. I just went to acupuncture and she did the nausea points and I went and got some of those arm bands that press on the points. hoping those help! 

I was 6 weeks yesterday, half way through first tri! hope I make it to second, if I have to feel sick everyday but beany be healthy thats ok.


----------



## NDH

I can't remember what we call cream crackers - but I eat them all the time too. Closest thing to saltines we've found here which I love.


----------



## nypage1981

I ate saltines a LOT! I never got a prescription...my doc said unless im like stuck in bed sick or puking my brains out he would give them to me. And i wasn't. It sucked, but wasn't like horrendous.....I did loose quite a bit of weight though at the beginning. 
Im pretty excited that you are so sick though, not gunna lie. With my Missed MC I wasn't feeling sick at all....


----------



## babyhopes2323

aww sarah :hugs: so sorry that your nausea is so bad, gingerale usyally helps me and ofcourse saltines or very dry hard toast... this is such a good sign, i do hope it dosent make it ridiculous for you everyday xxxxx 21st is just a stones throw away now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hope you feel better soonxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Huggles

sarah all that nausea is an excellent sign!
I now even more strongly think you're having a girl!

My friend had really really bad nausea her entire pregnancy, and the only thing that helped her was eating apples. No idea why, but none of hte prescriptions helped, no crackers or ginger, no "normal" anti ms remedies, just eating apples.


----------



## sarahincanada

I feel a *little* better today after my acupuncture yesterday and Im wearing the arm bands. I was more able to get out of bed and the nausea feeling at the top of my throat isnt as strong. I will see how long it lasts.

Huggles I was thinking of trying apples as thats good for heart burn and Ive been having that too (but I always have that). Doc said try Gaviscon but I havent been able to stomach it so been taking some Zantac.

huggles why a girl, they usually give nausea? I know one girl in the over 35 folder had constant nausea for 3 months and she is expecting a boy. I was assuming it would be a girl as its an october birth and me, my mum and mother in law are october babies!

ps OMG preethi love your new profile, she is soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Huggles

it's not always the case, but very often when there's loads of nausea then it turns out to be a girl :D


----------



## sherylb

My 2 friends both had lots of nausea this time around and one of them had a girl and the other a boy. I'm sure either way you will have tons of fun but I am loving my babygirl.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol l was nauseous for both kids a lot, but with Kian I actually puked a lot. With Ella I never once puked but was wishing I would! Think about pregnancy nausea is even after puking it doesn't usualy go away so either way it sucks! Hope you can find something that works for you. Maybe you'll have early sickness and go away soon and be good to go the rest of the tiem!


----------



## sarahincanada

I figured I would have it as Im very sensitive to things in general. I just want to have my scan as all this time theres that 'what if' feeling. even after my scan Im not out of the woods and will have 5 weeks to reach 2nd tri.
Ive only actually puked twice and nothing much came up but one time there was a bunch of acid stinging my throat it was horrible! its just a constant nagging nausea in my throat. At least today Im able to stay sitting for a bit longer.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh god sarah, i hate it when that happens, when nothing really comes up but you have that stinging acid sensation in your throat and at the same time the nausea dosent go..

over here they normally prescribe gaviscon as well, but thats more for heartburn and indigestion, helps with reflux like symptoms..

yep, you will be worried up until second tri, but its sooo going to be worth it, i tell you xx

3 days to go :headspin: as it is 2:20am friday morning here.. xx you have to post your scan pic, totally looking forward to it, hope they print it out for you, im sure they will xx

waiting for your 12 week scan for predictions ! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

well my good feeling didnt last long, I got a big wave of nausea and went to bed for 3 hours. back up as I have to try and do some work. Lying down doesnt make it feel much better but at least it stops that woosy heady feeling.

ha preethi the predictions will be fun, as hubby does not want to find out! as long as I get that far.....(always being cautious :flower:)


----------



## NDH

Oooh are you going to be team :yellow: then? Exciting! If you have a girl then boys will be outnumbered almost.2:1.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes team :yellow: I change my mind all the time, sometimes Id love to find out as I think it will drive me crazy not to know, but at the same time I think its the most amazing surprise you can ever have. Hubby is adamant he doesnt want to know and he said I could find out, but I was like no way, we do this as a team!

I come from a family full of girls so I always wanted a boy. but I would love a girl too!! yikes I cant believe I am even talking about this. 4 full days to get through!


----------



## flyingduster

I LOVED being team yellow at the end. Being handed my baby, lifting his leg and seeing he was a boy, and FINALLY being able to say "Hi Caleb!" *tears*

Yay for team yellow!!! lol


----------



## nypage1981

If I ever do this again Im NOT letting OH talk me into finding out the sex. Not like things need to be all ready for them anyways, you have a lot of time when they're newborns and they sleep all day. Lol. It would be awesome to not know!! You can do it:)


----------



## sherylb

I couldn't do that. I broke down at Motherhood when I didn't think we would be able to find out because I was so stressed out about not knowing and not being able to shop.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah but for us, we want a #2 as well, and being rather low on money, we don't want to buy a whole new set of stuff if it's a girl!!! So all the newborn stuff we have is neutral, and is being put away for #2! There is soooooooo much neutral newborn stuff that it was easy to shop really. :)


----------



## sherylb

All of our equipment and stuff is neutral. It was baby clothes I really wanted to shop for. DH was also unemployed at the time and I was super stressed out.


----------



## nypage1981

I like shopping in the first few weeks so much that I could've had nothing! OH just haaaad to know. I bet he would again if we do it ever...


----------



## sarahincanada

NY thats funny OH had to know, mine is adamant about not knowing! doesnt bother me as Im not into the whole blue and pink thing...and when they are first born they are just in onesies anyway right? there will be time to shop for boy or girl clothes when they need them. I want to do the room green/brown regardless of the gender, thats the babies room and we would graduate them into their own room once #2 comes along anyway.

I actually googled some room ideas the other day....I still dont like thinking that far ahead, but being a designer I just had to :haha: as we have deer in the back I want to do a deer mural on the wall and I even found some bedding with lil deers on and it was green and brown!!
https://www.kidslineinc.com/products/infant/willow.php
I wouldnt have everything, thats too much


----------



## sherylb

Our stroller is brown and green and people assume she's a boy. :( We just got home from Wal-Mart and even though her onesie was brown with pink hearts a couple came up to us and asked how old he was. The hubby heard me say she and started to say she with his comments but the wife didn't catch it and kept saying he this and he that.


----------



## Huggles

no ways i could be team yellow. We always find out as early as possible (13 weeks at NT scan). I don't like referring to baby as "it" and i just love finding out the gender.


----------



## babyhopes2323

We found out early as well, i dont have that kind of patience to stay team yellow, yes there is the wow factor at the end, but i think its individual choice.. when we found out, we didnt go and buy hoards of pink stuff, we stayed white until the final scan and confirmed it once again before getting a couple of pink stuff x


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

I love how everyone is so different! :thumbup: It makes the world an exciting place to be in! :) 

I think I might have been tempted to have one pregnancy not know and the other pregnancy find out... so I had experience of both... but I did enjoy the mystery and it gave the family a lot of fun trying to guess! :haha:

Sarah not long now honey bunch! Getting stupidly excited here for you!!!!!!!! 

Not much news here... other than got Lizzie weighed on Thursday and she was 6.71kg's.. 14lb's 12oz. So getting big, but on her curve (bewteen 50th and 75th centile) so I'm pleased as punch! She's on a feeding strike at the moment. had 13oz and 18oz in total over the last two days! :dohh: normally she's having 24/26oz. Only thing I can put it down to is her immunisations she had on Thursday afternoon! :shrug:

Diet is going well, have lost every week now which is good. Bought a bike today so I can start training for the triathlon I'm doing in September! 

I'm LOVING all the pics I'm seeing of you and your babies on FB and here! 

Sheryl... weirdly I don't think I have you as a friend on FB, I thought I did! ...this is me if you'd like to add me! 

Hope you're all otherwise well and that the babies are behaving!! *ALL* of them... that includes Sarah now of course!! :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Catherine I added you. 

Perhaps if we have a #2 we will try to be team yellow but for #1 I just wanted my girl.

Afterthought -- Dh wouldn't go for team yellow. He thinks it's dumb so wouldn't happen.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- LOVE the bedding. Be careful though, bumpers aren't recommended. Many still use them so just read up and be aware and make your own decision on the matter. I, personally wouldn't use one unless it was the mesh breathable ones (not very pretty though!). 

Good luck at the scan! I so cannot wait to see the picture. 

Mummy- she is getting so big already, seems insane. Are you ever having a 3rd? Good for you for the weight loss and training. Thats an awesome goal, and you've started planning very far in advance! Will you and DH do it together? 

I am a sucker for all the cutesie girl clothing out there so would've been in much more trouble shopping wise if I was having a girl!


----------



## NDH

I'm not able to see the link Sarah :( I had another friend try to link me from that website too and it always says the site is under construction :shrug: No idea why it's just me :(

We may find out in future, but I also really love the surprise of not knowing.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, love the site, and love the pics, i think they are an excellent choice, they do say bumpers are not safe, but its upto you, i have one, but its folded so not covered, and she is way down below, she is in a cot bed which she can sleep in until 6yrs of age. xx

SCAN DAY TOMORROW........................................ !!!!!!!!!!!!!:headspin:

cant wait to see your lil beanie xxx

tomorrow night will be the night i had a faint pink line but wasnt sure and then on the 22nd, i had the digital positive, all a year back, its unreal

please post your pics when you get them xxxx

mummy, well done you for losing every week, i am really bad with diets and therefore have not been able to lose at all, the only reason i lost was cuz i had food poisoning in january ! lol,. can u imagine what it takes for me to lose weight.. getting sick !

dosent help when you go shopping and put packs of cheesy quavers in your shopping cart !!! xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah...waiting!!!!!


----------



## NDH

Me too!


----------



## MummyCat

nypage1981 said:


> Mummy- she is getting so big already, seems insane. Are you ever having a 3rd? Good for you for the weight loss and training. Thats an awesome goal, and you've started planning very far in advance! Will you and DH do it together?

Thanks hun :flower: we're not currently planning on a third... and hubby will be looking after the girls... i think he's allergic to exercise :rofl:



babyhopes2323 said:


> mummy, well done you for losing every week, i am really bad with diets and therefore have not been able to lose at all, the only reason i lost was cuz i had food poisoning in january ! lol,. can u imagine what it takes for me to lose weight.. getting sick !
> 
> dosent help when you go shopping and put packs of cheesy quavers in your shopping cart !!! xxxx

Thanks hun :flower:

lol @ the quavers... they are yummy though :thumbup:

NDH.. I got the error on the page too :(

Sarah..... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.... very excited!!!!


----------



## NDH

Me too!

Please let there be a heartbeat!


----------



## sherylb

We use our padded bumper because K likes to sleep top of head against crib wall.


----------



## flyingduster

*waits impatiently* Sending you sooooooooo many good thoughts Sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

haha my scan is tomorrow!! sorry you will be waiting a bit longer. but oh my Ive been sick, been in bed most of the week and lost 5lbs :wacko: Im managing water and some bland food. Got a prescription from doctor as I couldnt go on like this, started that on thursday night I think it was but side effect is drowsiness so I have been out of it! and sickness still there, but less. some sites say that drowsiness lessens as days go by. I feel such a mess and very weak. going to try and have a shower and wash my hair for the morning. scan is at 9:20, yikes.

p.s ny I wouldnt get the bumper, read an article on airflow a while ago that stuck with me


----------



## nypage1981

OMG i totally thought your scan was the 20th. I am getting mixed up with Rosa's stuff cuz she had a scan today. . I think .I just feel c onfused now! Lol. Well now tomorrow im going to be so anxious. Yea, that airflow thing is quite important. I am a big stickler on no blankets or bumpers and both my children slept fine without them!


----------



## sherylb

FXd we both get great news tomorrow. 

Ours isn't as life changing as yours but is my biggest fret right now aside from a happy, healthy baby. We expect to get the appraisal results for our refinance tomorrow. 

Ladies do you let your LOs nap on you when they fall asleep while nursing? Some days I have such a hard time getting K to take decent naps (like today). DH apparently thinks I am spoiling her because I do what I can to keep her from crying since she's generally not too hard to please. She was overtired and wouldn't stop crying unless I was holding her so I put her in her crib while we ate and then got her. I hadn't intended on her falling asleep while nursing but she took a short nap in my arms, which is when hubby said I have become the people I used to make fun of. I don't remember making fun of people for that??


----------



## nypage1981

I do. I did more at the beginning, now I can transfer him during certain naps. But I only transfer him to the swing, never his bed. He wouldn't nap in his bed. If I don't feel like ive got anything to do i'll let him sleep on me for his small snoozes but the real naps that I know will be like an hour or so I move him. I like the snuggles, But not allll the time.


----------



## NDH

Aww man I did it again thinking Monday was the 21st! Lol. I had in my head my 6 week checkup was Monday the 21st for weeks too - it was the 21st as it turns out, not Monday (back from that, we're both perfect). I can't believe I have to wait another day now! lol.

Sheryl, Sarah is almost always on me or my lap. She occasionally naps in the swing and I've actually laid her down for a nap but not often. Now that I have my manduca she usually naps while I'm wearing her.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, thank god you got the prescription, i mean you do need your nutrition, not just for he baby but for yourself to feel better too.. xx i hope it helps !!

i knew your scan day was on the 21st, and it is 21st today in dubai 9:20am , so it must still be the 20th night there.. waiting impatiently.. xx

sheryl, i generally out her down after her feed and a cuddle for burp, she does tend to go to sleep after about 10 - 15 mins after her feed, she loves sleeping with a blanket otherwise she is sometimes unsettled. she likes her dummy too, and im trying not to make it a habit x


----------



## flyingduster

Caleb rarely sleeps anywhere else! lol. I have my computer set up that he feeds to sleep and then sleeps on a pillow in my lap while I surf the web. I can move him if he's in a deep sleep, and sometimes I do do that, but he will generally only last the first sleep cycle (45 mins) before waking again. Whereas if I have him on my lap/arms then he might stir after the first sleep cycle, but I can pop the boob back in and drift him back to sleep for a second round easily. Failing that he easily sleeps in the wrap, both on my back and my front. Yes it means he's in my arms, the wrap, or on my lap for hours and hours a day. I wouldn't have it any other way. :cloud9:

If I need to get something done, then at times I do feed him to sleep on the bed (we bed-share) and then once he's asleep I get up, leaving him to nap alone. But it generally will only last that one sleep cycle if he's alone so it's usually easier to pop him into the wrap and carry on with stuff if I want him to sleep longer.

IMO there is NO way to spoil a baby. As infants, their wants ARE their needs; there is _no_ difference to them and their brain simply cannot comprehend complex adult behaviours and emotions (like guilt, spoiling, manipulating, bribery etc), heck, they can't even comprehend time; they live very much in the 'now; they don't know what 'soon' or 'later' is. 

My job in life now, is to meet the needs of my boy, so yup, if he wants to sleep in my arms and no where else, then that's what we'll do. Yup it means things don't get done, but it is my life now, and it WILL pass! He will learn to be independent and confident because he _knows_ when he needs me, I am here. 

It'll be interesting when it comes to baby #2, cos I'll then be trying to meet the needs of two kids at once and my 'high and mighty' stance of meeting my kids needs may indeed falter, but we will tackle that when we get to it. :haha:

Basically, you cannot possibly "spoil" a baby. IMO. :kiss:


----------



## NDH

Saranna is currently napping all snuggled on my dad :cloud9: She was sleeping with her head on my shoulder for quite a while and then when dad came for a cuddle he took her and she's asleep the same way on him and didn't even stir. 

I find that if I want to get anything done around the house during the day I'm better off putting her on the floor for some play time (she especially loves naked time on the floor) rather than trying to put her down for a nap. My computer setup isn't easy for typing with her on my lap though so I seldom type much these days unless I'm on my phone or Saranna is with her daddy or in her swing and when I'm on my phone messages are short cause I hate typing on it. I'm getting a tablet as soon as my baby bonus comes through (this week or next week probably) so it should be easier for me to type and get baby snuggles.


----------



## MummyCat

I dont think you can spoil a baby. Enjoy the cuddles while you can.

Lizzie naps on her own as I have a toddler that needs entertaining. It's a bit of a balancing act with two at home!!

Sarah............ it's almost 9am UK time... so I think I might have 6 more hours to wait?? Not sure on the time difference. Sorry you've not been well honey, but it's a great sign and hopefully as you start nearing 2nd tri you'll feel better :)

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Okay.... by my watch (google clock) I make it about 11:15am in Sarah Land! So hoping that she's had the scan now and out celebrating with a nausea drop/ginger tea/cream cracker! :haha:

Honey I'm keeping everything crossed that it's all gone well! xx


----------



## nypage1981

I agree that babies can't be spoiled. I figured if he needs or wants to be held all the time, thats just his need but he will not need or want to be held at 10 years old so no harm done! Lol. My daughter wanted to be held a lot too and people would tell me im spoiling her but I never thought that was the case. Well, she's just fine now! Much better behaved than most kids im friends with, thats for sure. 
Although, yes, if another comes when Kian is younger, that baby will most likely not be held as often as either Ella or Kian because they've had my full attention. Would be interesting! 

I am getting anxious to see Baby!


----------



## sarahincanada

we have a heartbeat
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

omg what a sound! I burst out crying straight away.

so Im waiting to go in and im already tearing up as so nervous and still feeling shakey due to being in bed all week. they call me in and insert the vaginal ultrasound. after a minute she says 'well theres definitely a uterine pregnancy' and then there was silence which felt like ages. and then suddenly a heartbeat sound filled the room :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: it was the best sound Ive ever heard! the heartbeat was 156bpm.

Im measuring 7 weeks 4 days, no idea what that means as Im 7 weeks today going from LMP. does that mean I say Im 7 weeks 4 days now? Ive never understood how they work that out. If I do a ticker and say from my LMP is only says 7 weeks so should I go 4 days back?

so happy, just 5 more weeks to get through, and this darn sickness (but today made it more bearable) :cloud9: will get a photo up tonight!


----------



## NDH

Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm soooooooo happy for you guys!!! :cloud9: How was hubby? Did he cry too???

So what I would do... though it's all up to personal preference... is use your LMP date to create a ticker for now... so it'll read 7 weeks. (keep in mind that you may be 4 days more pregnant - which might just mean baby is just ahead of dates which is a good thing!) and then at your 12 week scan they will give you an official due date (obviously we all know that they very rarely arrive on that day) but if it then differs to your LMP date then change your ticker to reflect your due date! 

Make sense? BUt as I said.... that's how I'd do it.... not all people would do it the same... it's all down to personal preference! :thumbup:

Completely made up for you honey! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

OH YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:headspin: :headspin: :headspin: I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU... :cloud9: xxxxx


TOLD YOU everything was going to be and im so over the moon for you... you and your dh deserve this and some more. xxx sarah :cloud9:

from what i gathered from what your gyno said, i think its 7+4, 7 weeks and 4 days going onto your 8th week ? there will always be 4 -6 days back and forth in your scan measurement dates and they usually dont mean anything.. i was told that the most accurate date is when you have your NT scan (12 week scan) 

YAYYYYYYYY looking forward to the rest of your preg journal... xxxxxxxxx stay strong lil bean xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!!

so hubby and I havent :sex: since the bfp, mainly because of the gooey progesterone and estrogen oozing out of me 24/7 :haha: plus we just decided not to. so I wondered about you all, I cant remember you talking about it, did you BD at all? I just cant imagine all that 'pounding' near bub :blush: I guess we could have a slow and gentle session LOL things we talk about!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

well... that department is foreign to me at the moment, dh has had a sports injury surgery for his back on the 6th of feb and we havent really bd'd since after end of jan, as i had food poisoning, and he just had his stitches removed today, so yep, lol !

bding when the baby is asleep and in her own crib is not an issue as the baby isnt awake, but i guess its different and individual choice, at the end of the day, youre not always in an ideal situation, weve got a one bed apt. x


----------



## Huggles

yipee! So happy for you sarah!

Like mummy said - i would do my ticker according to lmp. The 12 week scan gives the most accurate measurement so you can always adjust it then.

We bd'd a few times in first tri, maybe 3 times. Nothing after about 11 weeks though as i had the stitch in at 13 and no bd'ing allowed after that.


----------



## sherylb

Yay Sarah!! So excited for you!!


----------



## NDH

Sorry for just a 1 word message earlier Sarah. It was 4am and i was feeding the baby so only had one hand free and my arm was fully extended due to feeding lying down so without glasses i couldnt type anything but gibberish. I am thrilled beyond words for you though! The risj of mc goes down considerablt once youve seen the hb. Im sooo jealous you got to hear it! I had to wait til 17 weeks to heae it and even then just for a second.

I agree with what the others said about the ticker.

I think we only had sex 7 or 9 times throughout my pregnancy. Cant remember about first tri but i think a couple times.


----------



## sherylb

What NDH said about :sex: is about the same for us I think.


----------



## flyingduster

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! Ohhh Sarah! At last!!! I'm so soooo happy for you! You are growing a baby!!! Go YOU!


As for the ticker, are you 7 weeks if you go by your ovulation date as well? I know it was a frostie, but it was a 5 day transfer wasn't it? So it was effectively 5 days old when it was thawed and put back, in which case you could say your 'ovulation' was 5 days before the egg transfer (it wasn't, but that would be the age of the egg...) I THINK that would put your dates to 7w3d? LMP dates are only used if you don't know when you ovulated/when the egg was fertilised (most women have no idea, but they DO know when their LMP was) but LMP dates are often wrong cos soooooooo many women don't ovulate on CD14! 
You should be able to get a ticker that will accept your ovulation date rather than your LMP, and that'll be the most accurate.


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! Ohhh Sarah! At last!!! I'm so soooo happy for you! You are growing a baby!!! Go YOU!
> 
> 
> As for the ticker, are you 7 weeks if you go by your ovulation date as well? I know it was a frostie, but it was a 5 day transfer wasn't it? So it was effectively 5 days old when it was thawed and put back, in which case you could say your 'ovulation' was 5 days before the egg transfer (it wasn't, but that would be the age of the egg...) I THINK that would put your dates to 7w3d? LMP dates are only used if you don't know when you ovulated/when the egg was fertilised (most women have no idea, but they DO know when their LMP was) but LMP dates are often wrong cos soooooooo many women don't ovulate on CD14!
> You should be able to get a ticker that will accept your ovulation date rather than your LMP, and that'll be the most accurate.

thank you :happydance:
yes if I go by my 'ovuation' I am 7 weeks 3days, if I add 2 weeks onto the ovulation date. its just confusing to me to add 2 weeks on!


----------



## sherylb

Amy did I spoil Sarah's news for you earlier when I told you I was excited for her?


----------



## nypage1981

Oh MY! This is such great news. I am so relieved right now. I think I want it for you so bad that im worrying too much and kind of feared to come on today. I hope you don't take that wrong, I just really care for your little bean and am as anxious about it as yoU! Now im feeling 100% confident that this is really it and its here to stay. Hugs from MN to Canada. 

Idk about the ticker, mine was an estimate since they put me back a week....

And BD. What's that?!? Lol. We didn't do it at all during pregnancy. Something I just didn't trust to do after miscarriage. I know its not supposed to cause it in any way, but I spent a whole 1st trimester spotting and sure I'd lose this baby too, there was no way I wanted anything up there at ALL. So, we didn't even once. Lol. Poor us but you get used to it! 

I hope you start to feel better...well not til 2nd tri:)


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks NY :hugs::kiss:

I was so happy to hear a heartbeat and now just have to get through another 5 weeks, then I can rest a bit more. I have an apt at a midwife place here in my hometown at 10 weeks, and I think they will order my 12 week ultrasound. so more waiting! 

I know the risks reduce once you see a strong heartbeat so Im feeling hopeful and less cautious than before, but still a little cautious. Someone was telling me its the 9 week placenta take over that is really the part to get past, not so much 12 weeks. But seeing as I dont have an ultrasound till 12 weeks I might now know till 12 weeks anyway.

very nauseous today, hoping the medication just takes some time to kick in. I havent been taking all 4 pills everyday as Im still reluctant, but the sickness makes me not eat and be woozy all day so I should take them. I think feeling sick all day everyday is just the worst, of all the sicknesses. but I wont complain :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

heres bub :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bub1.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5









bub2.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## flyingduster

Yay pics!!!!!!!! you have a baby!!! :D

haha Sheryl, I had full confidence there was gonna be a heartbeat and had already read it before you said, but I hadn't gotten around to replying till a bit later!! 

And yeah, just go by your ovulation date (or just say your LMP was 31st dec to get the same effect) for a ticker then, cos it matches the scan so closely it really doesn't matter... 

And yes, the whole gestation thing starting from your LMP is so crazy; you spend 2 weeks of your pregnancy not pregnant... LOL! It's cos docs never used to know how ovulation and pregnancy occurred, so they went by what they did know; when your LMP _was_ and then when you have missed your next one it means you're pregnant. Little did they know actual conception occurred in the middle of there somewhere! So the moment you GET preg at ovulation, you're actually already 2 weeks along... lol. Crazy! But it does mean you're close to 8 weeks pregnant already! woot!

So are you gonna do a ticker now?


Ooo, I just did a hand casting of Caleb, I'm so excited to see how it'll come out! He cried to get the mould, but it was short lived and if it's worked then it'll be an awesome keepsake... I wish I'd done it as a newborn, but never did, so ah well. He's still a baby anyway!!! I'm gonna do a foot one tomorrow... hehe


----------



## NDH

yay for scan pics!

mommies - what do you do for lunch/snacks? I'm famished cause Sara is being super clingy today and screams the second i put her down even if shes sound asleep (doesnt wake up) and my carrier doesnt really work for around the house as i cant sit/squat in it so i just have the one arm and nothing i can make one handed. looking for suggestions for when i go shopping next. its 2pm and all ive eaten is a peach and a granola bar :(


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- i never knew that about the placenta...I thought it took over at 12 weeks! LOVE the pics. I can see your little bean and it's yolk sac:) You must be so happy. Congrats. 

NDH- sandwhiches or left overs for lunch.... Oatmeal cream pies or pretzels for snack. Or carrots cuz holding Kian sometimes I can't even wash fruit....Oh, and hummus and pretzel chips are a huge snack as I can do that one handed while nursing. Prewash grapes one night and snack on those one handed, peanuts for lots of protein, celery in peanut butter, raisins, cheese sticks. Im constantly starving with nursing so have to eat a ton. Often though, i dont have lunch til 3 pm!


----------



## Huggles

Great pics sarah! And that's a great yolk sac there next to beanie!

Great idea's ny :thumbup:
I normally have leftovers from the previous night's supper, but i normally eat while logan's asleep in his cot. He also spends a fair amount of time sitting in his chair or lying on the floor playing so i tend to have my hands free quite a bit.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sarah, loveeeeee the pics of your bub xxx yay......... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hoping the sickness eases for you xxx

NDH, i dont want to sound like the odd one out, but i am able to have lunches and dinners as gemma sleeps straight after her feed 10 mins or so, and then i can put her down and eat, or cook.. xx 

ny, your snacks are so much more healthier than mine.. i tend to eat junk food quite a lot and your choices of food, although busy all the time seem very very healthy.. x


----------



## babyhopes2323

i suppose baby carrot sticks are easier to eat Ndh, you get spicy hummus dips and stuff, i guess ready made salad sandwiches just for today is an option if you dont have time for cooking, i cant cook everyday x


----------



## MummyCat

oh Sarah.....look at your gorgeous little baby! :cloud9: Is it hard to imagine that in another 8 months that little bean will be about 7lbs and in your arms??? :cloud9: The gift of life is just amazing!!

NDH, I manage to make food as Lizzie will nap or play on her playmat after her feed and I kind of HAVE to make breakfast/lunch/dinner for Lottie so I make for myself at the same time!


----------



## NDH

Most days she's content to be in her swing or lie on the floor etc, either awake or asleep, long enough for me to get stuff done. But every once in a while she has a super fussy day and won't be put down even for a second. Oh well. And I've just remembered that I have leftover pancakes from last week in the freezer I could have heated and eaten one handed :dohh: Oh well.


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah... the thread title needs changing :D..... you can keep the closed group bit.... but I think it's a little bit official that you are now pregnant :dance:


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: NDH... they'll have days like that! Then you need to make sure Sara has been fed, burped, changed and if all has been done. Take 2 or 3 min and make a sandwich or something for yourself. Not eating enough will effect your milk supply so you need to try eat about 500 calories more than you normally eat. She may whinge for a couple minutes, but you do need to eat. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

ha mummy! I think I will want till my 12 week scan to make any changes or tickers. I admore people who can put them up the minute they get their bfp, but Im too cautious to do that yet.

man I am sick, and I sleep to 11am each day. this morning I woke up needing to vomit and it was all acid that came up. I feel so weak and just generally woozy its hard to walk around and act normal. We are going to the inlaws tonight to tell them so I cant wait to quickly tell them then I can lie on their couch!

hubby put my computer into my bedroom so I dont have to move far. Luckily Im not swamped with work right now and been able to just do a few hours per day.


----------



## sherylb

Sarah I can't believe you are only 7 weeks and have had a harder time already than I had my entire pregnancy. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

I should have known I would get bad NVP as I am very sensitive in general, get sick easily etc. My mum said she was the same and it didnt last..so hoping once the placenta takes over it goes :wacko:


----------



## sherylb

I agree with Mummy. K is always fussy when it's time for me to make dinner. I have tried to adjust to pre-cooked meats so that I can make faster meals but it's not going to be sustainable. I sadly looked at the wonder weeks schedule yesterday and should have 5 whole weeks of clingy/fussy baby ahead of me starting about now.


----------



## nypage1981

OH man, I have a tough time around dinner time also. And I need to cook dinner for the family usually before Ella is off to an activity by 6 pm so its very stressful as he is screaming mad and im trying to mold a meatloaf or something. I hate dinner time! 

Sarah- so sorry oyou feel so badly. Its a shame that you can't enjoy your wonderful news quite yet, but hope it fades. But then you'll be scared that you aren't sick and wish you were! Lol. Trust me.


----------



## sherylb

NY does Kian give your DH a hard time when he tries to entertain him? Kristin is not happy once she realizes I am out of her sight. I don't know how our babysitters did it. The best time I have that she is awake (to step away) is after I feed her in the morning and prop her up on her boppy on the couch. I get breakfast from the kitchen (something easy), come back, sit by her and she smiles at me most mornings while I eat. I can't wait for her to be old enough to have food. Hopefully at her checkup in a few weeks her doctor will say it's ok. I can't wait to try rice cereal, avocados, bananas and sweet potatoes.


----------



## nypage1981

I think Kian gets pissed when I leave the room because the milk lady is not near. Lol. He wants his foods close at all times. I also have the best time with him in the morning after a feed. This morning I did a ton while he was happy and content. I could not dream of getting so much done any other time of day. 

We did try oatmeal around 4 months and he didn't like it much so we may try again sunday (his 5 month mark). I am researching Baby Led Weaning. I received the Baby Bullet for food making, but if I do the baby led then wont be making puree foods. Not sure yet what I think.


----------



## Huggles

i think we're likely to do a mix of blw and puree foods. I think it's great for them to hold stuff and chew on it and try feed themselves, but i also think there's a place for pureed foods. Not really planning on introducing solids before 5 months at the earliest though, but will see how things go.


----------



## flyingduster

we're doing BLW rather than a mix of puree and finger foods, but I don't intend to let him have anything until he's 6 months at least. He'd eat stuff now if I let him though! lol! But his gut isn't matured that much yet, so he has to wait. I'm quite excited about it though, it'll be fun to let him have solids too!!! hehe.


----------



## nypage1981

I have no idea what to let him have....I am terrified of babies choking. I do think maybe i'll do a combination. For example, while out and about, bring some mushed up baby food. Not exactly puree maybe, but more mushed up than the solid form. I do like BLW and the way that using those muscles for chewing earlier can help them speak and may prevent choking in toddler years. Its just scary to give a carrot stick to a baby!


----------



## nypage1981

......why do we always have 2 people viewing this thread at all times. 1 member and 1 guest? Its seriously like every time that im in here. Just think its strange.


----------



## flyingduster

well it's only me and NDH reading this right now....


----------



## NDH

Haha Nikki - only me viewing it at the moment. But ya I've seen a guest viewing it lots of times too.

We're going to do BLW too. Don't know if we'll introduce any spoon foods until she can hold the spoon herself. When she can sit unaided and is showing an interest in food we'll start - not using 6 months as a hard and fast rule. 

Nikki babies often gag when eating food but that's to prevent them choking as their gag reflex is triggered quite far up the tongue. It teaches them to chew before they swallow. It's scary to watch but they aren't actually choking.

ETA: Though we posted at the same time I must have started viewing before Amy cause it just showed me viewing. And still just me viewing now lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Interesting about the gag reflex in babies. So at 6 months will you start the BLW or when does that happen and with what kind of food? 


I don't understand when it says 2 people viewing and then I can only see 1 person...always a guest. What guesT?


----------



## MummyCat

People don't need to be logged in to view this thread. As it's not in the journals section. So it could be a BnB member who hasn't logged in, also search engine 'spiders' (kinda like an automated program) scan through sites to gather info so that they can respond better to people's questions on search engines and they would appear as a guest. Or it could be someone not yet a member of BnB who's googled something like 'how does IVF work' or anything pregnancy/baby related that may trigger one of our posts to display in the search results.

Re weaning. I'm not thinking about it yet. With Lottie we started with purees from 5 months and introducing slowly... we introduced everything we possibly could to her, all purees home made by me and frozen in portions etc etc. By 6 months we introduced meats into her diet and within a month or two she was eating finger food well! 

I'm happy with the way we did it because she eats anything!!! She likes all starches, will eat potatoes in any form, rice, bread, cous cous is one of her favourites. She likes all meats and loves fish (so long as it's NOT breaded) her fav is salmon. She'll eat all vegetables apart from mushrooms and loves her fruit. Though some days she'll finish a punnet of blueberries if I let her and others he wont want to touch them! :rofl:

I understand the benefits of doing BLW and I know why people do it, but all my friends who have done it now have 3 year olds that are picky eaters. One Mum.. bless her... is pulling her hair out trying to get her child to eat what she gives him. PLease don't think I'm saying that all BLW kids will respond like this... I'm not at all... I just don't think that one way is better than the other and I think it's down to personal preference and what works best for you as a family. A varied diet full of healthy nutritious food is what the baby needs and however they get that doesn't really matter! As far as I'm concerned! :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Absolutely Mummy. I think some kids are just picky eaters. I know picky eaters who have been weaned traditionally and with BLW. I like the idea of just letting Sara eat on her own while we're eating and not have to sit there for ages with the spoon :haha:

Nikki, 6 months is generally when the gut is mature which is why its the current recommended weaning age. But with BLW its important that the baby be able to sit unaided (choking hazard if they have to be supported) and that they be showing an interest in food. Obviously theyre not going to gnaw on what you give them if they don't care about grabbing for food yet :haha:

As for what, thats entirely up to you. Some people go fir raw or lightly steamed fruits and veggies first, others go straight to porrions of their food (with no salt). Generally though anything with a "handle" is good.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Re weaning, when gemma wasnt taking enough milk and not gaining weight, her neonatologist, mind you, asked us to try rice pudding to start with and this was at the end of her 4th month, starting on the first week of the fifth, i was shocked, but i tried to follow his advice, and tried it when she was 5months and 2 weeks, she hated it and was screaming so we stopped immediately and didnt give her any more afterward.

i was thinking six months too, and though she is premature, the doc treats her as a normal baby and asks us not to compare too much. 

stupid question as maybe i am unaware, but what is BLW? lol


----------



## Huggles

BLW = baby led weaning

You give the baby pieces of food and they feed themselves (that's the short explanation)


----------



## babyhopes2323

hey sarah, how did it go with the inlaws? xxx hows your MS now? x


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone, just popping on quickly as I wont be on for a while. my dogs had a bad fight on wednesday and I tried to help and injured my finger quite badly, it was really traumatic. Im in a lot of pain and have to go for reconstructive surgery in a week. cant believe this has happened to me while pregnant, and Im only taking tylenol as I refused the percocet even though they said it was ok. its not good, but I dont want to go into details. I havent told any of my family or people on FB so please dont mention anything on there. inlaws have been great, but it was a lot to take in and so didnt mention the pregnancy as well. oh and got a $3500 vet bill. hubby has been unbelievable, just amazing. the ER doctor said that what happened wouldnt effect my pregnancy at all but I still wonder if bub has survived the trauma. but the pain of my finger has taken over everything else and so Im just hoping for the best and just need to get this fixed. anyway just wanted to explain why Im not on here xxx


----------



## MummyCat

:shock: 

Oh my word!

Sarah honey I'm so sorry :( I hope that your finger is better soon and that the pain eases. I hope your dogs are okay! Dog fights are heartbreaking. I've dealt with three... one where I got bitten one where my brother got bitten and one where our dog was badly hurt by a neighbours dog.

:( It's not nice at all! 

I really hope things improve and that you're back on here with us soon, but completely understand that you have other priorities. You know where we are... so take care honey! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Oh my Sarah! How awful and scary! If your finger needs reconstructuve surgery it sounds like you're very lucky it was just your finger. 
Take it easy, your bean doesnt need any more trauma.:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

omg Sarah!!! :hugs: hun. I'm sure baby is fine in there, you worry about looking after yourself and don't worry about us! :( :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

wow sarah that sounds hectic!
Good luck with the surgery and I hope all gets better soon :hugs:
re bubs and surgery, if it's any consolation I had general anaesthetic when 13 weeks pg to get the stitch put in and logan was still fine. So there are anaesthetics that can be used safely when pg.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh my god sarah !!! Im so sorry :hugs: it must have been very traumatic for you :hugs:

Please take rest and your bean will be surely fine, although i know youre worried xxx please dont bother about coming on here, please take care of yourself. xxx :hugs: 

hope your pain eases soon xxx


----------



## Huggles

quick question for those of you who made your own wraps (i think that's ndh and flying) - how much fabric did you buy (how wide, how long)? Did you then just edge it? Is it jsut one loooong rectangle? And what type of fabric?

I'm kind of maybe interested in trying a wrap, but not really sure it's for me and really don't want to spend the kind of money necessary to buy one. So i'm contemplating just making one (or really just buying a long strip of fabric and trying that).


----------



## NDH

Huggles i had bought like 8m of linen years ago so i used that. I made mine 4.2m long as thats the most comnon wrap length. Not sure how wide the fabric was but prob 140cm. I then cut it in half lengthwise and had two wraps. Overlocked them (nearly overheated SILs serger numerous times lol) and done! I ised linen as thas what i had. I would recommend using a gauze type fabric. Anything really though that has just a bit of diagonal only stretch should work.

So i spent today in hospital after Saranna had a seizure :( Shes totally fine and only had the one lasting 30 seconds. We have to get tests done in the next few weeks but was told its likely "normal" baby behaviour she'll grow out of. Hoping so and that it was an isolated incident it was scary to watch. (For tge record it was not febrile convulsuiins she had no fever. ) it was a simple tonic seizure with eye deviations.


----------



## sherylb

A seizure is normal baby behavior?? Since when??


----------



## Huggles

i'm also shocked they say that's normal baby behaviour!
Really hope she doesn't have more.
I'm epileptic but not on medication for it anymore. I was on meds for 10 years. Only had 2 seizures though (grand mal) - one when i was diagnosed, and one when i'd been off the meds for a year as a trial. Then went back on it for antoher 6 years. Been off it now for 4 years and so far so good.


----------



## NDH

Thats why i had it between quotes cause it doesnt seem very normal to me either! I think she meant as in not dangerous. But something to do with the way their brains are developing can sometines cause seizures that dont do any damage and they do grow out of. And apparently many babies do have then and they go unnoticed as babies move so spasmodically anyway. If i hadn't seen her eyes i would never have known or even suspected a problem


----------



## NDH

She may also have just said its likely normal to try to put my fears at rest until the tests are done and show whats actually going on as seizure disorders in infants are extremely rare.

Shes been otherwise great and is healthy. Im so proud of her - she barely cried at all while in hospital., in fact she cried more over getting her temp taken (under arn) than the bloodwork.


----------



## Huggles

logan always seems to enjoy being in the hospital lol. Funny children.


----------



## flyingduster

my wrap is 5.5 metres long, BUT I am large (fat! :haha:) and I also wanted the length to experiment with different ties... I just went and bought a light-weight cotton weave fabric (ie a gauze type fabric) and split it down the centre. I then over-locked the three sides that needed it (the outer edge was fine, and I like having one long edge over-locked and the other not; helps to tell the rails apart when wrapping!!!!) easy-as, and turned out like $15 per wrap (they sell for $90+ here)


----------



## nypage1981

bear w me- one finger typing......

sarah, im sorry about your dog fight. will your finger be put back to normal or is it permanent damage? how are the dogs? i am thinking of you and baby.

Ndh- alsp glad sara is ok. i have heard of seizures in infanys being something benign that can just happen for no reason and pass. i hope iys all ok.

huggles- show pics when youve made your wrap!

tried baby oatmeal again and kian isnt too thrilled....but he is hungry. may think of puree veggies....


----------



## sherylb

Those wraps are $45 here. Selling mine on craigslist for 40.


----------



## MummyCat

Oh NDH... poor Sara!!! glad she was a star for you but how scary!!! :hugs:

When Lottie weaned, she wasn't interested in the cereals much but loved the fruit/veg purees that I made! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is okay! 

Sarah you're always in my thoughts honey! xxx


----------



## nypage1981

love the avatar mummy!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

ndh glad Saranna is ok, that must have been so terrifying. hope all the tests come back ok. perhaps they see it quite a bit so thats why they said normal. big :hugs:

so Ive lost the top of my index finger, the finger tip and whole nail :cry: Im slowly able to talk about it, my 2 younger dogs attacked my older dog (last happened 6 months ago at my inlaws and it was over food, this time we were just lying on the bed and my older dog made a funny noise and they jumped on her). I tried to help but my finger tip got bitten off, I was in shock seeing my bloody finger and picked up the tip and dialed 911. i couldnt help my dog as I was talking to 911 and I thought they were killing her, the crying from her I cant get out of my head :cry: 

cop & ambulance came and I had to leave, I begged the cop to take my dog to the vet but they were more concerned about me. in the ambulance my blood pressure really dropped and they stopped for a while to get me stable. 
once at the hospital the cop came with my keys and told me they had taken my dog to the vet near me and he had phoned my hubby. hubby went to the vet on the way to see me and glad he did as they wanted $800 deposit to start on her :nope: 

poor DH, I guess I phoned him before 911 and the message was just me screaming with the dog noise in the background. he didnt know what was going on, thought it could have been an intruder or something. he phoned our house, but I had left so he phoned 911 just on instinct and they said someone had already been disbatched. so he had no idea what had happened and just left work driving 140km/hr to get home. eventually the cop talked to him and explained a bit.

Im not good with medical things, I faint at the sight of blood or medical stuff in general so this has been really stressful. plus only taking OTC painkillers instead of the strong prescribed hasnt helped, but I dont want to take anything because of bub. I havent been thinking much about bub, not much I can do till 12 week scan anyway so we will see then. still been sick but its all mixed in with pain and nausea from my wound. i have to go have it undressed and dressed every other day and thats so painful, they sutured it a bit but its basically a raw wound that they are trying to have heal then see if I need the surgery. i go see the hand specialist on friday.

dog luckily survived and seems ok, but had a few bad wounds and we have to see how they heal. other 2 dogs have been at inlaws and we will now be seperating them from the older dog at all times. luckily we have a big house.

I have to get over the fact I now have a stubby index finger :cry: I know its just cosmetic but Ive always had my nails done nicely and so this is going to be hard. I just need it to heal, once its healed I will be able to get used to it, while its still raw I havent even looked at it when they undress. ok back to bed now, xxxx

sorry if TMI.


----------



## sarahincanada

ps. thank you MummyCat, NDH, Flying, Huggles, Babyhopes for your kind messages :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Sarah that does sound traumatic. :hugs: I am glad your dog is ok and so sorry about your finger. I can't imagine how that makes you feel. :(


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey! :hugs:

That's extremely traumatic! :hugs: I know that his is not something you'd possibly like to hear, although, maybe it might help... a family friend (in fact the MC at my wedding lost half of the ring finger on his right hand and the tip of his little finger on his right hand. It was a shock when it happened, he came off his bike and got his hand caught between the brake and the handlebar and a rock! But years down the line, we don't even notice it... we haven't noticed it for ages! So as hard as it is now to deal with.... it'll get easier and just become a part of life and of you. Hopefully one day you can look back on it seeing the positive things going on in your life at the time...like you'd only just fallen pregnant with your beautiful baby...but in the meantime you need to feel sad about it... you've literally lost a little part of you! :hugs: 

Well done for being so strong honey. you are an amazing woman!! (I'm tearing up just thinking about all you've been through lately) ALWAYS here or on FB if you need to chat 

great big hugs from me and the girls!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

thank you mummy, your posts are always so loving :hugs: I do hope we can meet next time Im in milton keynes!! and yes, it does help to hear things like that as I dont know anyone with bits of their finger missing. Ive always taken care of my nails and have them done every 3 weeks, even have a spa that focuses on nails, so it will just be an adjustment. my hubby (who has been a-m-a-z-i-n-g) said he doesnt think it will look that _short_ and that it just looks like there is no nail. Im not sure if he is just being nice. even though its been painful to have it heal this way without being closed theres a chance the hand dr might just say it can stay like this and will eventually heal. if not he might have to shorten a little to use the skin on the finger. so hopefully it will just heal like this. im over the worst, I just need to heal and my dog too. She is getting lots of cuddles and attention so I hope she forgets about it.


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah I would love to meet up... Milton Keynes is a hop skip and a 30 min drive away so it's not even out of my way! :thumbup:

I'm so pleased your hubby is supportive, though to be honest... I wouldn't have expected any less. He sounds amazing...always has done! You're a lucky lady to have such a wonderful man beside you! :flower:

I hope that the finger heals in whichever way is best for you (both medically and aesthetically). 

I hope your poor dog is okay! It's awful to see them hurt!

Remind me again, when is the 12 week scan booked for?? I think we need something positive to countdown towards for you! I can't believe you had no pain killers... do they have gas and air there?? Cos that would have been safe! 

I hope you find the time to share your exciting news with your in laws once you're over the shock of this and spent some time healing nicely! 

big hugs :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Sarah I would love to meet up... Milton Keynes is a hop skip and a 30 min drive away so it's not even out of my way! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm so pleased your hubby is supportive, though to be honest... I wouldn't have expected any less. He sounds amazing...always has done! You're a lucky lady to have such a wonderful man beside you! :flower:
> 
> I hope that the finger heals in whichever way is best for you (both medically and aesthetically).
> 
> I hope your poor dog is okay! It's awful to see them hurt!
> 
> Remind me again, when is the 12 week scan booked for?? I think we need something positive to countdown towards for you! I can't believe you had no pain killers... do they have gas and air there?? Cos that would have been safe!
> 
> I hope you find the time to share your exciting news with your in laws once you're over the shock of this and spent some time healing nicely!
> 
> big hugs :hugs:

hi :flower: I dont have a 12 week scan booked, but I have my first midwife apt on march 8, thats next thursday! I thought it was the week after. so she will book the scan. if I go by my lmp I was 8 weeks on tuesday, but on my scan I was measuring a bit over, so we will see when she books it for but should be by the end of march. it will be a happy ending if bub is ok and we can tell the inlaws.

oh and at the hospital I was on oxygen and a drip, and they froze my finger at the knuckle so it was completely numb that day. when that wore off it was horrible. I started off taking 6 xtra strength tylenol per day (do you have tylenol in the uk?) as they are ok for pregnancy and am now down to 2 or 3 per day. the percocet they prescribed me is a narcotic and Im sure would have made me feel so much better, the dr said it was ok but the nurse was a bit nervous for me to take it so I didnt want to.


----------



## MummyCat

Gosh... you're such a good Mummy already! Bravely taking the pain to not risk anything for your baby! BLESS YOUR HEART!!! 

Tylenol is not something I've come across here so no... don't think so. They only recommend paracetemol here unless a Dr says otherwise. So it's likely got similar ingredients! :thumbup:

Right.... so 8th March... that's basically a week away! So we'll look forward to news from your appt and hopefully you'll be given a 12 week scan date! :flower:


----------



## NDH

Oh sarah i had no idea it was that bad! :hugs: honey. I cant believe you showed that much concern for your dog in the mudst of such trauma. You'll be a great mom. Tour hubby must have been in such a panic at your phone call.

My dad lost the tip of his finger in a camping chair as a teenager and his middle finger is now shorter thsn the other two. He didnt lose the root of the nail though so the nail eventually grew grew back. Its short and stubby but makes it hard to tell he's missing the tip.


----------



## flyingduster

omg hun!! :hugs:!!!
I knew someone who was missing the tip of their index finger too, I can't remember what from, but I hadn't noticed at all for months until they said something; it was only the tip/not quite as far as the first joint, and she had a nub of a nail still too, so I just never even realised... It could be so much worse than just the tip missing; if it was half the finger (or more) it'd be worse and I'm sure that once it's healed up hardly anyone will notice. :hugs: 

One day it'll even just be an interesting wee quirk; not something that really seriously disables you, but it'd be like having an impressive scar to show off (lol, I'm terrible with things like that, sorry if I'm offending anyone...!) and you can hopefully one day joke about it (use tomato sauce, hold up a big carving knife and go 'oh no! I chopped off the end of my finger! look!' :haha:) big big hugs though, it must be such a huge shock to have lost a part of yourself like that! And for your poor older dog!!!!!!!! :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL flying that is funny!! I am already able to laugh about it. I want to give my hubby a thank you card and I thought I wold put my dogs paw prints on it. then I thought I would put my finger prints on it, but there would only be 9 :haha:

Im already thinking of ways to disguise it, I get nice gel nails on the other fingers so I thought perhaps I can use surgical tape to tape on a fake nail, if it doesnt look too short. guess I shouldnt be so vain. Im dreading telling my mum and not going to until she comes in may for sister in laws wedding. by then she will hopefully see me and the dog are ok.


----------



## NDH

I was wondering if there would be a way to attach a fake nail too if there isn't enough root left for a little nail to grow back. I'm sure you'll find a way :D

And Tylenol is called Panadol here. It's paracetamol as the generic name so they're all the same thing Mummy :) Perfectly safe for baby Sarah.


----------



## Huggles

Wow sarah that really does sound like quite an ordeal. I'm so sorry you've been through such a trauma.
My uncle lost the tips of all the fingers on his one hand when he was young. I only ever knew him with the tips missing and i never really noticed it. My neighbour was born with three of the fingers on her one hand as half fingers, so she only has the thumb and index finger and the other three are really short stumps. She sews amazingly and even plyas the piano!
But it very probably is something you'll grieve for for a while, but tha'ts fine and healthy and normal. You have lost a part of your body, it's only natural to grieve for it. There'll be good days and bad. But it will get better.

I'm really glad both you and your dog are ok :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

OMG sarah, im so sorry i knew it was traumatic, but didnt think to this extent... it is absolutely amazing of you to not take any painkillers and i am aware of tylenol as they do prescribe it here. :hugs:


im so sorry about your finger and i can completely understand where you are coming from regarding the nails because i know how i am with mine ! :hugs: you can always get gels done on them x

you are so brave ! i know you must be in a lot of pain, and im hoping you feel better soon , we cant wait for your 12 week scan. like mummy says, we are waiting for a date, and it is going to be amazing :cloud9: :kiss:

please take care and keep resting, your hubby is wonderful and so supportive. x

lots and lots of hugs and :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone :hugs:

ndh/babyhopes there is no nail at all, it was cut off just below, kinda right in the middle of the top 1/3 of the finger. so I will have to be creative in attaching a fake nail, I will probably just do that when I go out so its not so noticable.

one cute thing my hubby said in the hospital was "you've lost some of your finger, Im losing my hair, but we still love eachother". having something like that happen really makes you realize how much you love the person and he was just gushing to me the whole time we were there, so I felt very much loved. its kinda like that feeling when you want your mum with you, I just need him with me and I feel better.

all I want is my dog to heal and bub to still be there. the finger I can deal with after.

so can anyone help me, mummy you are good with these things, if I was measuring 7 weeks 4 days on feb 21 when will I join 2nd tri?


----------



## NDH

Sarah, it depends if you count 2nd,tri as 13 +0 or 14+0. Ut will either be march 23 or 30.

And i didnt mean to imply that you still had a nail or that it will grow back - bur from my dads experience it just takes a tiny bit of the invisible root to be enoygh. I have no idea how fae below the nail the root extends.

I M so amazed that yoy are typing at all, let alone in the incredible agony you must be in.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Sarah, it depends if you count 2nd,tri as 13 +0 or 14+0. Ut will either be march 23 or 30.
> 
> And i didnt mean to imply that you still had a nail or that it will grow back - bur from my dads experience it just takes a tiny bit of the invisible root to be enoygh. I have no idea how fae below the nail the root extends.
> 
> I M so amazed that yoy are typing at all, let alone in the incredible agony you must be in.

I was actually wondering if by chance there was any nail bed left or a bit of nail. trouble is I cant look at it...when they undress it I close my eyes and cry. Im such a wimp with medical stuff and have almost fainted about 5 times so far. I think it was cut below as I was holding the tip with the full nail. I see the specialist tomorrow but Im still not looking at it!!

I am typing using all my other fingers, amazing how you adapt. Im left handed and even managed to hold a pen without using the index finger.

how is Saranna?


----------



## sarahincanada

I just called the midwife place to see if i can move my time next thursday as I want hubby to come. I managed to move it to 3:15 and I told her a bit about my injury. She said the midwife should be able to find the HB on a doppler, so I only have to wait a week to find out if bub is alive and well [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: 

Yeah as Natalie says... in some books/places you're in the 3rd tri from 12 weeks, 13 weeks or 14 weeks... so pick one you like the sound of! :D Either way... you're getting close now! 

Your hubby is just awesome! That bit you added about his comment in the hospital made me literally say Awww :cloud9: out loud! 

You sound in such an amazing place already! I'm so proud of you honey. (I don't want that to come across contrived at all) it's just you are so strong! :thumbup:

Excellent that you may soon hear bubs again! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

aww sarah, your hubby is so cute, i would simply melt if someone spoke to me like that xx


i knew that your complete nail had gone, but with technology these days, not really technology, but salons come up with so many different things these days, im sure you will have to be creative, but you will be able to do something about it xx

regarding bubs, youve already seen your initial heartbeat, in a couple of weeks time, it may be worth it to rent/buy a doppler..i still have mine, and it was the best decision i made. i would listen everyday once for peace of mind,. it is quite difficult to find it during the first week or so, but you may have to try in your lower abdomen, and it gives you peace of mind for sure. ! i used to rely on my doppler to make me smile everyday.

it maybe worthwhile just having one, that is if your into it xx


----------



## Huggles

yay for hearing the hb in just one more week.

Don't freak out though if she can't find it. It might just be a bit too early or bubs might be in a difficult spot to pick it up. Doens't necessarily mean something's wrong. Fx'd you hear it nice and strong though!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, I feel for you so much and really felt the terror while reading your story. I am so sorry. And I also feel very sad imagining the sound of your older doggie as she was being attacked. 

I read all through this whole thread but either missed it or you didn't mention- did they not try and sew on the tip of the finger? 
Its hard to believe a dog bite could sever the tip of your finger right off. Thats so traumatic. I hope bubs is fine and hope you've been sending nice calming feelings and thoughts down there to make it all ok again. 

Do you fear your younger dogs reacting badly to a baby cries or sounds ever? I honestly, would be terrified given their history of attacking your other dog. Thats so scaary. Ive never trusted animals. 

I am praing your appointment is a relief to you and second the suggestion of a doppler. i used mine all the time and loved it.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi NY :kiss: yes it was a clean cut right through...unbelievable right? I have since read 'never put your hands near fighting dogs mouth :dohh: and the hand doctor that came to see me in ER said he wouldnt attach is as I would risk losing my whole finger (due to infection from it being a dog bite), that it would probably go black and die and its a 6 months recovery if it does heal. He was not concerned about aestheticsw but said my fingers will compensate and I would be fully functional . I say him fow a follow up on friday and he said its healing well and he would like to continue. its more painful having it heal kind raw like this, he said some people ask him to operate and close it up with existing skin but that means he has to make it shorter. urgh i feel faint even writing this so will write more later xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hugs, i hope so much that the pain eases soon. Its not good to put your body in so much stress...pain is making all your systems react differently, and that stress isnt good for the baby. Are you sure you wouldn't be better off taking some percocet so you can relax? I am afraid the stress to your body is worse for the baby at this early stage than the drug....I took it after c section for a while as its the one that is safe for breast feeding.


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: not long till Thursday now! :hugs:

Nikki... I like your signature! Particularly the last bit! :thumbup: and your new avatar is lovely! :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks mummy. I Think it's dumb to think you are better for doing those things and will have no part in that superiority fight! we all do things differently, but we are all good mommies. The avatar is my new carrier! He likes to eat it. Lol.


----------



## Huggles

logan also munches on his carrier, but i think it's cos he currently has to sit skew to fit in it LoL
Oh yes, i've never seen that bit in your sig, definitely give it a big thumbs up :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL at Kian! :haha: Lizzie eats anything at the moment... other than food of course. But anything she gets her hands on or comes within touching distance of her mouth gets nommed! 

She has very raised and swollen bumps on her bottom gum where the first two teeth come out. I'm certain she's teething. Though I don't think the teeth are imminent cos if she's anything like her sister, then as soon as the acidic poo's start we'll see the tooth cutting within a day or two.


----------



## Huggles

hope she doesn't give you too many hassles with the teeth, and hope they don't hurt her too much. Logan's aren't showing any sign of cutting through yet, but i get the feeling sometimes that his gums are very itchy and occasionally sore, so i think his teeth are just moving in his jaw still.
Although for a while i've seen a bit of a bump where his bottom insicor (the ones next to the first 4 but before the molars) would come out, but i know those aren't supposed to come out for a while yet so not really sure if i'm just imagining things or if my child's going to be weird lol.


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... Your child wont be weird hun! They do say normal pattern is bottom front, top front, etc etc... BUT a close friend of mine's son went bottom four, top incisors (missed out the top front!!!!) :haha: he looked like a little vampire! 

Normally teeth come out in two's. Ie... one pops up and the next follows a day or few behind. Well some of the NCT kids didn't work like that and went months with like 7 teeth or something odd! :haha:

Lizzie's gums are quite bumpy where most of the teeth are due to come through but I can see the tooth has moved up (I can see the white on the front of the gum as well as on the top of the gum.) Thing with teething is that they can show signs like this and then the tooth pops up in a week... or... a month... or 3 months!!! It's hard to tell! 

Hope Logan is okay! LOVING the new pics of him on FB! He's developing such a little character and it's clear to see in the progression in the pics you post! :D


----------



## Huggles

Thanks! :D


----------



## nypage1981

wow, teeth already! Thats impressive, I thought Kian was but I can't see anything so probably not. Good thing you're not breast feeding, lol. I am terrified of what happens then, but think i've got some time to wait.


----------



## MummyCat

no teeth yet hun... but I can see them under the gums. may still be months! 

I have experience of teething and BFing, only that babies mostly don't bite you :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2323

agree with the others on your sig nikki, lovin it. xx your avatar is really cute too x

gemma has started but not quite yet, she drools a lot and cries at times, as though she is in pain, ive bought teething gels and tried them but she dosent like it.. x

huggles, logans pic is so cute on your avatar, didnt realise you were on fb ?

hope all of you are doing ok, mummy love that pic of lizzie and lottie together xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks honey! Have you tried the powders?? Sometimes I found if the gels didn't work, the powders would. 

:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

speaking of teeth... Caleb just cut his first one through today!!! Fully wasn't prepared for that; I knew his teeth were moving at times with his cheek getting flushed, but he's always had white-ish areas on his gums so was looking for anything new, and hadn't noticed anything change.... until he was munching on my finger this afternoon and OUCH, there is a really sharp spike of tooth already through!!!! It's a bottom one though, which thankfully won't be a problem with breast feeding! It's when the top ones come in that it can rub, especially when they're super sharp as they first come out!


Love the avatar and sig too ny! :) I got blasted for being proud of still breast feeding the other day; nothing more! I have _nothing_ against those who bottle feed, but the double standards of being 'allowed' to dis breast feeders but not bottle feeders does irk me. I'm proud of BFing, but it does NOT mean I have anything against those who haven't been able to, but nope, being proud is apparently being superior???? *sigh*
I will have to re-build my sig after I've shaved my hair, I might have to do something similar!! lol.

Caleb eats the edge of the wrap too! It ends up with a big soggy semi-circle... lol!


Not long until your midwife appointment now Sarah! I hope you're feeling better... :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

It's Wednesday here... so one more sleep till Sarah's appt :dance:

Amy that's awesome news about the tooth! :) Great that it didn't come through with much fuss, some kids get fevers and all sorts! 

Argh.... this is what winds me up about this forum!!! Here's where I stand... If I had managed to breastfeed, I would be proud of that achievement! I may or may not have put a breastfeeding milestone blinkie up... but it's irrelevant because my attitude to breast feeders or bottle feeders would be the same. It's a means to feed your child and does not make me better or worse a mother than the next person!

Amy, you have never made me feel like you're superior to me...so not sure what the issue is with this other person... perhaps it's just that she really wanted to BF and seeing you and how well you're doing and how GORGEOUS your little man is, she got upset and took it out on you (Not that I think that's okay either!!!) 

Anyway... this group has been wonderful at being completely accepting of us all in whatever form we come... BF'ers or not! :D So thank you all!!! It's a nice place to come and chat!


----------



## nypage1981

Where did that happen Amy? On here? 

Mummy, exactly. I feel that about cloth diapering too. It doesn't make me better because I do it, its a way of dealing with my baby's poop! Not a way that im a better parent! Cloth diaper ladies do kind of get a superiority thing going on. I have not noticed on BNB exactly, but for sure noticed it on my cloth diapering forum. Some women went postal on a thread about disposables that a girl posted. Like, really??? You are all that much better, come on! Women who use disposable diapers are NOT the devil! Sheesh. 

I just wanted to be clear to all that im ok if everyone doesn't do things the "natural" way. Its not a better way of parenting to decide to put cloth on a baby's butt, its just how we feel like dealing with poop. There is such a thing as natural living in general, but not many follow that fully, so I think its kind of strange to put a label on a woman who uses cloth and breast feeds... Yes, cloth is better for the environment, but I don't think that makes someone "natural" Unless the entire lifestyle is natural living... I think it makes someone a little more frugal and maybe "crunchy" but not natural! Recycling, using no scents or chemicals, growing your own food, bathing in a bucket, wearing leaves as clothing, sleeping in dirt, using no electricity, having no cars, no cell phones, no tv. Lol. This stuff makes you au natural! That being said, I do follow the "natural parenting" threads on here because I do find it fun to talk about cloth diapers and babywearing and all that jazz but don't really want the natural parenting label on myself. Personal preference. 

I also hate the reverse though too as you said happened to you Amy. That was the main reason I added it into my ticker, to just be clear to others who do not do things my way that im not trying to be above them, or be on the other side of a thick line. And if I give knowledge and advice, its not me trying to be superior. I hate when someone on here thinks its trying to be superior just to give some advice and information about breast feeding.. If no one ever gave me information about things on here, I wouldn't have known half what I do now! 

So, thats my piece about the war between those who "cloth diaper, breast feed, co sleep (which I canNOT bring myself to do), and babywear" and those who dont! . Lol. I lovvvvve this thread that there is a mixture of moms who do things differently and we do not have any sort of war in here. Its what has proven to me that it can exist if both sides of it all stop thinking its some stupid competition!


----------



## MummyCat

*claps hands enthusiastically*

You said it sister... that's how I feel... but roles reversed on cloth diapers and breast feeding etc etc..

I'm actually pro both those things.. just so happens my hubby wont entertain the CD idea and breastfeeding didn't work for us! :shrug: doesn't make me disagree that it's a nice way of parenting.... :thumbup:

Just wish more women though like that... most are very very defensive.. when I see no need to be!! 

Glad we all enjoy each others company without judging or being critical. I feel I can ask a question in here without someone 'going postal'?? I think that's an awesome saying! hahaha


----------



## nypage1981

lol. its a phrase in the states because apparently postal workers can go psycho??? no idea.


----------



## NDH

So true. I do hate how so many cloth using babywearing moms get this kind of superiority complex. I will akways encourage women to try both if they first mention it or seem at all interested (both are quite daunting when first looked at and i'm happy to share what ive learned) but i could never hold using disposables against anyone! Thats just silly. It does irk me though when those who have never used clotg try to talk someone who is interested out of it. My babywearing group is great but there can be so much finger pointing even amongst babywearers that i often stay away from babywearing forums. Some of them will go up to a total stranger wearing their baby ib a Bjorn style carrier and tell them off! Or at least contemplate it! My chiropractor says theyer not as bad as claimed and even if they were so what? I think the biggest 'problem' with the bjorn is it isnt as comfortable for the wearer. So what? If someone wearing one says their back hurts then casually mention there are more comfortable carriers oyt there would be ok cause,thats helpful not judgemental (id want to know). My group all started out with bjorns and still have them they just dont use them for comfort. Same with bfing. I will encourage everyone to try it and continue as long as they are able and seek support if they struggle, but could never consider myself superior to anyone who doesnt bf for _any_ reason. We're all feeding our children here. Though am i allowed to be horrified at the family my GP told me about who weaned their 4 month old strIght onto KFC?!


----------



## MummyCat

KFC????? we don't even eat that in our household!! Let alone consider weaning a child onto it! 

You have a brilliant approach hun! :thumbup: It's nice to hear it! :hugs:

Sarah.... I'm soon going to bed to sleep away Wednesday... so excited for your appt tomorrow! Hope you are feeling okay honey!! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks mummy for thinking about me :kiss:

I have a lot to learn about baby wearing etc! but I can imagine how people are on both sides of all the issues you have discussed. I try not to judge people on anyway they live their life, as Im sure people do their best. and there will always been people that you think huh??!! like my sister allows my 12 yr old neice to drink coke...for the longest time she was drinking the diet as they thought it was better until I told them about aspertame. so they switched to the regular stuff but I think its too much (its actually my favourite drink too but I know its pretty bad for you). I realize its hard and you dont really want to teach 'good' and 'bad' foods too much (dont want disordered eating) but all that sugar cant be good for her. she is stick thin (genetically, my sister takes after my stick thin dad) so its not effecting her weight. (pop is a big cause of obesity here in north america). but its their life so I dont say anything.

I must ask, why would people not breast feed? I understand some people cant (my mother and sister ended up giving up, Im assuming they didnt have the support to guide them)....so is it people try and cant do it, or people just never try? I never really understood why someone wouldnt at least try so Im very interested in hearing the reasons as they must be things Ive never thought it. I agree this thread is great as we can discuss our views without any bs.

i dont have baby things to relate to, but as an example I grew up on canned foods or just meat and potatoes (mum wasnt much of a cook and worked most evenings) but my mother in law has always made things from scratch, quite elaborate things too, passed on from mother to daughter. she has infuriated me the way she talks down about people who dont make their own food etc and Ive said a few things to her, to try and make her understand that not every family knows how to cook, and sometimes its a money thing or just simply have never been taught the knowledge. funnily enough hubbies sister is marrying into a family where the mum isnt much of a cook either, and she brought round a dish that was pretty awful tasting. MIL had the cheek to mention it, and so I said to her 'i grew up on canned things too' just to make her feel bad. Im sure she doesnt mean to seem superior but I dont think she can understand how some families havent grown up like she has. Because my mum didnt really cook much I never learnt and am just as bad. but luckily Im the breadwinner of the family so they cant say much!

yes midwife apt for me tomorrow, not sure if it will be too exciting but I hope she can book my 12 week scan. Anxious to know if bub is still alive and strong, still been sick and taking my medication so I hope that means its ok. the wait is so hard.

my finger is healing but very painful. its horrible that the best way for it to heal is to literally let it stay as an open 'stump' and let the skin gradually grow over it. I go for dressings every other day and its horrible as some of the dressing always sticks to the wound and it hurts when they pull it off. I have good days and bad days, some days feeling sorry for myself, why did it have to happen, especially when pregnant etc. etc. I havent been able to look at it yet. Hubby took a photo during one of the dressing apts and I saw a thumbnail of it and almost passed out, so I dont think I will be looking at it for quite some time. Dr said I might still need surgery if the nerves are too near the top or if the skin is too thin. urghhh. I need to grieve the fact I have this finger deformity now, I will feel much better once its more 'closed.' I almost faint at every doctors apt, and have cried at many too. Im over the worst though hopefully.

dog seems to be healing, we are keeping her separated at all times now. the other 2 dogs have been very quiet, I hope they realize what they did but not sure if they are that smart. I sleep with the older dog and hubby with the other two!

well thats it for my update, I havent been posting much as so tired and faint but I have been reading :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Ive seen toddlers running around with bottles full of coke too :nope: 12 isnt quite as bad.

Sarah, it sounds like an incredubly slow, painful healing process :( you'll have to be so careful not to bump your hand with the raw nerve endings. Im glad your dog is healing well. I hope the mw tomirrow gives you a scan date!

Ive not worked out why some women go straight to formula without at least trying to bf. :shrug: I know someone who thinks its "icky". I think perhaps breasts have become so sexualised some women cant use them for their designed purpose. Sometimes its due to abuse. Often its just because no one thet knows breastfeeds and they themselves werent so they dont even have support from their mother. I wush everyone would at least try though, but there does need to be better support for those who want to continue but struggle.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Bless you for popping on! 

With regards to breastfeeding. I think some people can feel quite odd about breastfeeding. Some women see their breast as a sexual thing and can't get comfortable with the thought of a baby feeding from them. I can see where they can feel that way. We're told it's the most natural thing in the world... well it is and it isn't. Yes we're designed to make milk etc but it is not easy. It doesn't often come easily! So in that way I think I was a bit mislead in thinking I would be a great breastfeeder when I was pregnant with Lottie. 

My NCT friend had such a nightmare feeding her eldest (was contemplating throwing herself down the stairs while holding the baby she was THAT sleep deprived... COMPLETELY NOT herself) the Dr asked if she was okay at the 6 week check, she burst into tears, told the Dr and Dr said... give him a bottle NOW! She felt so traumatised by the whole thing that when her little girl arrived in August this year, she could bring herself to even try, she felt sick to her stomach to think about feeding the baby as it brought back all the awfulness that she experienced with her first.

It's sad... as it's a brilliant form of feeding your baby, just wish it was easier for everyone! :thumbup:

Regarding food... I like to prepare stuff at home. I wouldn't say I'm a genius in the kitchen, but hubby and Lottie like my food.. so that's good! :thumbup: My mother always cooked very bland dishes, my father loved to experiment with flavour and spices so I'm pleased I got his enthusiasm for cooking! Sad that your MIL looks down on people who haven't had the opportunity to learn like she did. 

Your poor finger!! I really do hope it heals quickly! It must be so hard to get your head around! :hugs:

Hope tomorrow goes well sweetie!! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

was just googling 'chances of miscarriage after hearing heartbeat'. drives my hubby crazy! I dont know how many people have MC's after seeing a heartbeat but I know its much lower. And would people usually have bleeding or can a lot be missed. I just cant help but wonder if they wont find anything, this wait is so awful. the finger thing has overidden everything so the pregnancy feels kinda surreal, kinda unbelievable now, where before it was all I thought about. well hubby is on his way home with food from my favourite italian restaurant, cant wait! im taking the prescribed nausea meds and have more of an appetite this week.


----------



## NDH

Sara it's totally normal to feel that way about the scan. I know that at my 12 week scan I was so worked up about it too and I was certain they wouldn't see anything. Sometimes I thought I'd dreamed it all and they'd tell me I was never pregnant at all and other times I thought there would just be no heartbeat and I'd had a mmc... But I didn't of course. It's normal to be paranoid about it though. Especially on this forum it makes things like mc and mmc seem far more common than they really are (true mcs are quite common, but mot of them are before a normal person not TTC would even begin to suspect they were pregnant but mmcs are not very common at all) and as we see them everywhere we go on here it's easy to expect it will happen to us too.

But I have a feeling you have a strong, healthy bean in there :D


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh Sarah, I can't imagine the mind games your emotions must be playing on you right now; soooooo much happening all at once! Just being pregnant is huge, or just loosing the tip of your finger is huge too, but both at once!?? :hugs: You are doing amazingly hun, you might not feel like it now, but you are being soooooo strong and doing sooo well!! You will be an incredible mamma!!! I firmly believe things happen for a reason. Be it 'god' or 'fate' or 'karma' or whatever; things happen for a reason. So as damn hard as this is with your finger dramas on top of being newly pregnant, there IS a reason for it all to be happening now, how it is, rather than at different timing!!! :hugs:



It wasn't on here I got blasted ny, it was on a facebook group. Although I've tread on some toes here recently too...:wacko:

I think my problem is that I research things to death, so tend to spout off a lot of info about stuff I feel strongly about (and therefore have researched a lot of), and that can come off as being 'high and mighty'? I never mean to be, but I dunno, I think some people are scared of information, in case they find out they're "wrong" (though IMO there IS no 'right' or 'wrong' way to parent!!!) and then feel guilty...???? As far as I'm concerned though; NO ONE, but yourself, can _make_ you feel guilty. So do your research and/or _own_ your own beliefs and decisions without taking offence at everyone else who is different or blaming others for causing you to feel guilty! (I mean a generic 'you', not a specific 'you'!)

I have some strong ideas about parenting, and do follow a lot of the 'natural' or 'attachment' parenting ideals, but I spend a lot of time with more 'mainstream' parents without an issue, cos as far as I'm concerned there IS no issue; we ALL love our kids!!!!!!! 



And as for breast feeding, I know one of the ladies in my antenatal group was led to believe that due to her very inverted nipples, she wouldn't be able to breastfeed. As a result she never tried and has bottle fed from the start. (turns out that with support and hard work she probably could have... but that's me researching again so I haven't gone there with her cos she's happy with her choice!) I'm sure there are other physical reasons why someone wouldn't breast feed (a friend of a friend is getting breast reduction surgery, and it is quite possible that as a result she won't be able to breast feed. I also know of mastectomy mums who can't breast feed for obvious reasons!!!) and then there's the emotional reasons; abuse or personal beliefs; real or imagined!!! And then there's those who tried with their first bub, and had nothing but trouble, so decide to not even try with their next ones and go straight to a bottle. Often that is from a lack of proper support or knowledge though too (ie the 6 week mark when soooooooooo many women think their supply has 'gone' due to a hungry crying baby [growth spurt] and soft 'empty' boobs [your supply has regulated] when with the knowledge that it's NORMAL for that to happen, women can push through it and continue fine... Without that knowledge though, most resort to a bottle to fill up bub, which in turn damages the supply/demand process and then you DO start to loose your supply.....!)

basically there are dozens of reasons why women do and don't breast feed, and it is an 'each to their own' thing really; I'd never judge someone for bottle feeding off the bat just because I've never given Caleb a bottle in his whole life! BUT at the same time I don't want to be judged for being proud of never having given Caleb a bottle... *sigh*


Anyway, like I said, we all ADORE our kids, so in the end that is the main thing; we all want to do the best for us and our kids, and that'll be different for everyone! :flower::kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

I thank almost every day that I found this forum because this has been the support I needed to get through breat feeding issues. I "tried" with Ella and by the 2nd night had given up. I wasn't seen by a lactation nurse until leaving the hospital on day 4. By then I knew I didn't want to do it. So this time I gave myself an open fair chance to try, and paired with a much stronger will and this forum, I got through a lot of horrible times. I can't say that if I have another baby that I will look forward to the 1st 3 months, but I can say I will breast feed without a doubt. I also saw breast feeding as kind of gross though too before I actually got into it. Now I love it. 

Sarah I cant wait for your scan. Any way you could explain the worry and the situation and they give you a scan tomorrow/this week? I got a few early scans due to issues so after the trauma you would think they could just give you one for reassurance. Also, at my docs they heard the heart beat by doppler in the room on top of my tummy at 10 weeks. Surely they would do the doppler tomorrow?


----------



## Huggles

Good luck with your appointment today Sarah.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i never talk about these subjects for the fear of everyone going nuts, especially on this website. our thread seems more normal and calm in comparison to some of the nightmare threads ive seen on here.

nikki, i can only applaud you, as you have spoken for all of us and i completely believe in each to their own.. i dont believe that breastfed, clothwearing babies grow up to be special and that the babies doing it the otherway round grow up to be useless, with less of this and that and all that jazz. i think well nothing more can be said other than each to their own. I honestly think, well done to mummies who have managed to breastfeed their babies the whole while, it takes a lot. and i appreciate them. i have never really heard of cloth diaper wearing until i came on here, and to me, so not going to comment on that, i know its recyclable and all that, but its probably not practical to many other mums out there.

i couldnt breastfeed, as she was premature, i tried and tried and had help from the lactation consultant, but since she was feeding from tubes and bottles in the nicu, she wouldnt latch and wouldnt suck, the poor thing would lose her energy from sucking on my breast and i was told to mainly quit because with breastmilk, she was not gaining weight. breast milk is thinner than formula milk and i was prescribes special formula that adheres to premature babies so i think my situation is different and she has gained excellent weight since being on the formula so no, i would not go back to breast milk as i would like her to be just as chunky and of healthy weight as other babies and im sure you understand where im coming from xxx in comparison, she still looks very thin and has not got much chunk on her.

im not going into cloth diapering, because unfortunately its not something i would be able to work with, and living here, ive not seen a single cloth nappy., absolutely every mum in dubai uses normal nappies and it just works for us x

but honestly good on ya mums who have managed to BF amongst other things, because it is not as easy as everyone puts it out to be.

i think university is the same.. apart from doctors and pilots, i dont really think everyone who studies to become something actually goes and does it.. most of them who have done their bachelors in business or whatever tend to drift into something else or to put it short, ive never seen anyone who actually goes off and does a job that relates to their degree.. (just my two cents)

sarah, im sorry you MIL feels that way about people, honestly i cant cook much, but that hasnt changed anything in our household, yes my hubby makes salad, i do cook following recipies and it works mostly for us, i cant do elaborate spreads, i cant bake bread but you know what, i honestly think its crazy for people who think everyone should be a super mum, cooking four course meals everyday and doing everything else on top, i just want to say those who expect that everyday from women, can just go *something* themselves lol..

yes i agree with the coke bit, i wouldnt allow my child to have coke very early, but the odd one at 12 or 13 is ok, i dont think you can avoid it that much as now a days it dosent work ?

i hope your finger heals soon, and that you dont feel sick anymore.

today is thursday and im praying for bubs and you are going to be well chuffed with your scan xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sorry mummy, i havent tried the teething powder as shes been relaxed since her last episode which was two weeks ago x


----------



## nypage1981

Exactly, to each their own. Babies grow up differently based on love, confidence, discipline, etc that they received not based on what they are wearing on their butt. Perhaps breast fed and worn and cosleep babies grow up differently but that's research I have not done.i also hadn't heard of cloth before here. But am now finding out a couple people around here who did it after I started. 

It's mderstandavle that you would want Gemma fed and gaining weight. Many moms of preemies feel the same. You've had to go through enough of your own madness and have done wonderfully. 

I always wonder what a teething powder is. I have never heard of them!

Anyone use an Amber teething necklace? I am thinking of trying it.


----------



## Huggles

NY - teething powders.  The directions for use and explanation etc are towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## sarahincanada

apt in 3 hours yikes! I havent been able to wash/dry my hair much these past 2 weeks, mainly as I dont want to get my dressing wet and it was a big hassle putting a plastic bag over it to shower. then I cant dry it as I am left handed and cant hold a hair dryer. so Ive had frizzy hair from it air drying the past 2 weeks. by skin all over is so dry, im a mess! so its a big deal to even get dressed and go out the house :wacko: will update when I get back! NY Im hoping she will use a doppler, Im 10 weeks tomorrow going by my last measurement, or 10 weeks on tuesday going by LMP (which is wrong). I could perhaps ask for an earlier scan, but if she uses a doppler I can wait 2-3 weeks to just do the 12 week. yikes I hope everything is ok [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## NDH

1 hour now! Gppd luck?


----------



## MummyCat

Hoping it's all gone okay!! 

I may have to check in the morning! Thinking of you Sarah! x


----------



## sarahincanada

heard the heatbeat on doppler @ midwife apt :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
she said it was nice and strong. midwife is really nice, mainly was just an info session. I can go for my ultrasound the week of the 19th :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

:yipee:

you're having a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaby!

Only 10ish days until the w/c 19th!! :yipee:


----------



## NDH

Yay for hb and scan being so soon! You won't even be 12 weeks yet :dance:

And apologies for the last post at 6am lol. Wasn't supposed to have a question mark :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

OMG so so freaking happy about this news sarah! Best news ever. Once you've heard doppler you're pretty much good to go! Its great that you've heard it. I am just so happy, you are for real having a baby, its so real now. 

Did you cry, are you happy now and feeling better about it all?


----------



## sarahincanada

oh I cried!! it was all so surreal, firstly as it was the first time Id been out in 2 weeks and I felt a little out of place. its unbelievable how bad you can feel with frizzy hair, dry flakey skin etc (I dont do that much primping and am pretty low maintainance, but its amazing how dry your skin gets when not cleansing everyday etc.). I had told her the story of my finger and she was just stunned. she said right away that often she doesnt pick it up at 10 weeks so not to be worried if we didnt hear anything. it took a while as she was a little too high, as she went nearer the pubic area there it was. I think she was just as pleased as we were!

after we went to the vet and they took out some staples, she is healing ok apart from a large area of skin thats black and scabbed, they are hoping its healing underneath. I love my vet (this is not the $4000 vet that my dog was first taken too) and had a good chat with her about 'why' did this happen. Im finding it a little easier to talk about it without wanting to cry or faint. I go tomorrow for another f/u with the hand guy, I hate that part as they are not gentle like the little old ladies I go to for dressings every other day. last friday I cried the whole time I was there. each week its gotta get better, thats why I keep hoping. I just wanted bub and dog to be ok, and so far so good so I can relax a little.


----------



## nypage1981

why did this vet think it happened? what if baby noises set the dogs off too? i would be a bit wary i think. but so good that old dog is healing, bubs in good, now hopefully good news from hand dog and all will be well! strong bubs to make it and keep healthy through such trauma. this one is really meant to be. it was your time hun:)


----------



## sarahincanada

they dont have an real explanation apart from it being something that dogs do. and even loving dogs can react that way. it could be having 3 has strengthened the pack mentality and caused it. but she said some dogs live together forever with no fights and some fight all the time. luckily we have a big house and lots of patience and can keep them separate now. we got the 3rd for the 2nd to have someone to grow older with, didnt realize they would start to pick on the older one. This happening also will make me never have them with the baby....(not that I would have before as I read a terrible news story about 2 friendly pomeranians killing a child that was left alone with them for 2 mins ) but I might have allowed them to roam in the room with the baby there, but now no way. 

they are such lovely dogs, thats whats so hard. and I really dont think they would ever hurt me, it was me putting my hand in the wrong place (vet confirmed that and even had the same thing happen a year before with a client). the one that did the damage cowers when I yell at her, but that day it was like something snapped.

so the next ultrasound is part of the screening for problems along with bloodwork. its all a bit fuzzy so I have to read up on it. thats the next thing to worry about! at my age Im 1 in 300 and something chance of downs baby. we will do the bloods and ultrasound and hope it comes back ok, even if theres a risk I dont think I could do the amnio but I guess we will see.

its all so surreal! we just got my sister in laws wedding invite today and hubby joked about putting guests '3' on the reply, and I said perhaps thats how we should tell them and put the scan on the back. but i wonder if his mum wouldnt really read it or if she would open the wrong way and see the scan first!!


----------



## Huggles

so glad everything's fine.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh yay sarah, congratulations.. i knew baby would be fine xxxxxx :cloud9: :cloud9: so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i do hope your finger heals soon and you are in less pain. xxx i think your idea of the scan pic is a lovely one to tell your sis in law xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

I like your invitation idea sarah! Just text or email SIL and say you need to open your RSVP from us, its funny. Something like that and then she will. :) 

I agree to not have the dogs in with baby alone. Mine aren't ever. I sometimes walk away and the cat is in the room with him, but he is much too lazy to even bat an eye his way. He is a fat, sleepy cat. Its only for a minute anyways, however, now with your pomeranian story, I may not even want to leave him with the cat for a minute. You just never know. Thats so sad I can't imagine. But didn't they hear the scruffle right away? I can't imagine letting it go 2 mintues long enough for the baby to die and they didn't hear anything...must have been longer or they went outside or something aweful. How old was the baby? Why did they attack? Ick.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I like your invitation idea sarah! Just text or email SIL and say you need to open your RSVP from us, its funny. Something like that and then she will. :)
> 
> I agree to not have the dogs in with baby alone. Mine aren't ever. I sometimes walk away and the cat is in the room with him, but he is much too lazy to even bat an eye his way. He is a fat, sleepy cat. Its only for a minute anyways, however, now with your pomeranian story, I may not even want to leave him with the cat for a minute. You just never know. Thats so sad I can't imagine. But didn't they hear the scruffle right away? I can't imagine letting it go 2 mintues long enough for the baby to die and they didn't hear anything...must have been longer or they went outside or something aweful. How old was the baby? Why did they attack? Ick.

from what I remember it was a young baby in a car seat that was on the ground...so I assume the mother went out to the car to get it ready (just from the car seat thing). just terrible, but I think dogs do have a sense for weaker pray. ive noticed how my older 2 want to bully the older dog, almost as if they sense her weakness. so babies are similar. I think cats are a whole different story, but I suppose you never know. the dr told me my finger would have a higher chance of infection from a cat wound than a dog wound as cats have more something in the mouth, cant remember what.

my 2 dogs sound like crazy ravaging dogs but they are not...they are gentle and cuddly dogs, thats why is so hard. they do bark at strangers but if you were to shout and lunge at them they cower. so it was weird to see this 'switch' and for me to not be able to get them off the older dog. they did stop eventually, perhaps something clicks in. I said to the vet that you would think the crying from the older dog would make them stop but she said she thinks that feeds their pray instinct even more. so now I have seen this switch I wouldnt trust any dog around my baby. I was at the vet yesterday after my ultrasound and there was a young girl and a large dog came in and went right up to her face, I know I would be picking up my child if that were me. before this I would have thought nothing of it and that the dog must be tame for the owners to allow it to walk up to a kid. but no more!

went to see the hand surgeon today, horrible visit as they took out the stitches as it hurt sooooo much. he said there was a yellow scab he needs to watch to make sure the finger isnt infected so that is worrying. so I go back in a week. he mentioned again theres the option of having it closed up with surgery, but theres a general anesthetic and the finger will be a bit shorter. some of me feels like going for that as at least it will be closed and I wouldnt have this 6 weeks of healing. but I dont really want an anesthetic while pregnant although I know people have to sometimes. I will see what he says next week, if theres no infection I will keep going as I will be 3 weeks into it. so today is not a good finger day, I can even describe the feeling of knowing your finger has been chopped off, I cant look at it otherwise I will faint, and they are touching it. :cry:


----------



## Huggles

big hugs sarah :hugs:

cat bites definitely are bad re infection - my mom's friend got bitten by a cat (breaking up a fight!) and landed up in hospital on iv antibiotics for a week!


----------



## sarahincanada

hey so my Oct 7 birth date was given to me after my positive betas, before the dating scan. I dont know how they get to that date, whether its from lmp or from the transfer date. I think its from transfer date as when I do from my lmp online then I get Oct 10 or 11.

if Im 10 weeks today from my last measurement scan then is there an easy way to work out the birth date based on that? I suppose at my next scan they will confirm the dates more.

just booked my scan for March 19, I will be 11 weeks 3 d. Its part of the integrated screening so you do from 11 weeks and I do blood too.


----------



## Huggles

i just counted to 40 weeks on the calendar using today as 10 weeks and got oct 5.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks huggles!
my 40th bday is on oct 1, so will be a nice bday present!
also me, my mum, and mother in law are all october babies, so Im assuming its a girl to join us :haha:


----------



## flyingduster

Aww yay for hearing the heartbeat!!!! I totally cried hearing it the first time, and I'm so glad I recorded it! And yay for the scan so soon! Oooh it'll be so exciting cos it looks like a real wee baby at that stage! The downes syndrome testing is a hard one. We chose in the end to not know our risk factor. Cos I really don't think I could abort if it was downes, so the risk of the amino was never going to be an option, and therefore if we had a high chance/risk, all it'd do is worry us! I know of those who were given really high risk stats of like 1 in 8 chance it'll be a downes baby, but they have a gorgeous normal kid! And others with a 1 in 10,000 chance who DO get a downes bub... Without getting the amino done it really is impossible to know, and there was just nooooooo way I'd ever get the amino done with such a risk of miscarriage regardless of the outcome (I actually know of someone who got the amino done, miscarried because of it, and then the results came back clear and fine... I know heaps of others get the amino with no problems, but I couldn't risk that!) Ohhhhh, and the hard choices will never end now!!! lol.


ny, we use a weleda brand teething powder so it's all natural stuff. Though in saying that, I've only used it once and I'm not sure if he had teething pains then or not anyway!! Caleb has been wearing an amber necklace for a while though, and TWO teeth have cut through now with no issues... No idea if it's thanks to anything or just 'luck' this time though!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

flying I am the same, wouldnt do the amnio as I dont think I could ever abort. but if I didnt do the initial screening I might not have gotten an ultrasound till much later. Im just hoping it comes back with a lower risk. if not, we will deal with it and I suppose hope for the best. quite a few family members have had late babies....my nanna had my mum at 40 (in 1939!), my aunt had natural twins at 40 (in the 1960's), with no problems so Im hoping i will be the same. yikes theres so much and the stats are daunting.


----------



## flyingduster

lol, yeah we went for the scan, let them do the measurements and stuff (while we just oggled our baby for the first time!) but just told my midwife I didn't want the results... We wouldn't have gotten that scan otherwise either!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sarah, im sorry about the scab and the healing time.. you have to make the right decision about the finger, i do know that they have anaesthetics that are safe during pregnancy, but i completely understand where you are coming from, i would be completely weary about it as well. xxx 

oh youre going to be 39-40 weeks on your 40th ! how amazing.. im sure everything will go fine.. it is meant to be xxx

cant wait for march 19th :cloud9: and the scan pic on here.. it is going to be simply amazing.. i forgot to ask you or maybe i have already.. are you going to stay team yellow? i think you might have said yes.. please ignore the question if you have answered already, ive lost my mind recently, cant seem to remember much of anything ! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

yes I think we are on :yellow:
I think I mentioned before that I could go either way, but would also love the big surprise at the end. hubby definitely does not want to know, so Im going with him as its the stronger opinion. Im assuming its a girl because of the nausea and the october birthday to join me, my mum and mother in law. hopefully we can have some guesses from the scans. 
my tummy feels a little firmer today on the lower region. not sure if Im imagining :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2323

guessing will be fun !! i felt a bit tight at that stage too, especially on my lower abdominal, could be your uterus, but im not entirely sure ! xx hoping its a girl for you, if thats what you want, im sure you will be ok with anything !


----------



## nypage1981

I also took the 12 week scan for the sake of having a scan! Otherwise we wouldn't have had one til 20 weeks?!?!? I was like, no way I need to see this baby who is still causing me to bleed! It was cool to see because it was moving around like a real baby and I seriously found it hard to doubt the integrity of that baby after seeing it! 

Im sorry about your bad finger day. I think I would have it closed next week if theres something seeming wrong with it. I know its not your ideal, but you can probably end a lot of your suffering quicker and get to the part that you need to begin accepting it. You cannot heal in your mind before you start to heal physically from the pain and the open wound. I hope it begins soon. 

Are you on prenatal pills? I hated them, but def a good thing to be on! Just to make sure you are getting enough Folic Acid is very important for the spinal cord development.


----------



## sarahincanada

ny yes I have been taking prenatels for 2 years now! and for the next scan as its part of the screening you can do it from 11 weeks so Im doing it @ 11 weeks 3 days! we will have to decide when Im in 2nd trimester, then midwife didnt really say anything about that. 

preethi Ive always quite wanted a boy, only because my mum was 1 of 3 girls, I was 1 of 3 girls and my sister has 2 girls! however a girl would be much more familiar after seeing my nieces grow up. so Im really good either way.

we told our inlaws last night! my mother in law, father in law, sister in law and husband to be came over for dinner and to see the victims (me and my older dog!) and we gave them their shower gifts as I didnt go. we were going to wait till the next scan but I couldnt pretend anymore, especially when I couldnt eat much at dinner. 

as mentioned we received SIL's wedding invitation this week so we took the reply card and accepted with the number of guests '3'. I gave it to MIL and said please open now, and she read it and then said '3'? I think perhaps at first she was thinking we were replying for my mum too. but hubby then said 'we are pregnant!' their response was lovely, they are very very happy. so more people praying that I get through the next few weeks. 

it was nice to feel normal about my finger too as they are very supportive but also acting like its not a big deal, so it takes away some of that traumatic feeling. I showed them the 7 week scan and SIL spent most of the night looking at the baby name book...she wants babies after a year of marriage! I also told them about the whole journey from polyp removal to IVF, they were totally cool with it, and I mentioned how the catholic church doesnt agree with it and we had a big discussion about it and I was happy with their response. MIL was just glowing, it was really nice. We said we will tell everyone else after the next scan. So bub has a lot of love already and cant give up on us now [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## babyhopes2323

aww sarah, im so glad everyone was happy, its so nice, your last para really moved me. xx im sure bub wont give up on you now.. youre already onto second tri very soon.. xx


----------



## NDH

I have tears in my eyes after reading how you shared the news Sarah. :cloud9:


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhhhhhhhhhh............. how awesome honey!!! What a lovely reaction from your MIL and the rest of the family :cloud9: So lovely to hear she has no issues with the whole IVF thing, because that would just have made things uncomfy.

One week to go till scan... :dance: xxxx


----------



## flyingduster

awwwww, I'm feeling all teary too, it's just SUCH a magical time to be pregnant and to be able to tell everyone special to you.... ohhhhh!!! So awesome hun! So SOOO awesome! It's been such a long wait, and look at you! You are growing a lil human!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You really are doing it!!! I know it probably feels surreal cos it's been so long following us in our pregnancies, but now it's YOUR turn!!! :cloud9:


----------



## MummyCat

I love how thrilled we all are for Sarah :cloud9: you and your baby are certainly loved Sarah :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Im teary too! Its a relief that your in laws are supportive and excited for this baby, no matter how it was achieved. Very nice. Now you will just have to be strong not finding out the sex:)


----------



## sarahincanada

Im feeling really down for everyone today. firstly someone in the over 35 folder got a bfn from ivf, then someone in the assisted folder had their 11 week scan and no HB (after seeing it previous scans), then someone else doing IVF for a 2nd time just found out they got no embryos. Why does it have to be so hard for people who want it so much :cry: my scan is on monday and Im nervous after hearing the person who got to 11 weeks and no HB. I heard the HB at midwife last week but this person said they heard the heartbeat on their doppler last week. So unless they were mistaken. Oh please let me get through the next few weeks.

my finger is ok, still going monday & wednesday for dressings and friday to the hand doctor. I hate the friday apts as the guy is not gentle like the lil old ladies at the dressing place. last week he was mentioning he has to keep an eye on some yellow crust he saw, hubby said he doesnt see anymore of that anymore so FXd. its mainly scabby at the end now so Im hoping skin is healing underneath. what a horrible ordeal its been, Im hoping Im through the worst and things can only get better.

hope you are all doing well :flower:


----------



## Huggles

Good luck for Monday Sarah. I'm sure all will be fine :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh hun... it really sucks! The people that want it so badly and then can't when others can and abort because they don't want it... it's an awful injustice! :(

I will keep absolutely everything crossed for MOnday! Gosh not long to go now! Can you even believe you're at this stage already??? where did the time go? Watch... we'll be saying that again as you enter 3rd tri and then as you're prepping to have the baby! :D

I just can't wait for a ticker!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies. I will only be 11 weeks 3 days on monday, but thats ok for the screening scan. when are we going to say Im in 2nd tri? what do most people do?


----------



## MummyCat

Personally I would probably say 13 weeks, then 3rd tri at 27 weeks. So it worked out that 1st tri = 13 weeks, 2nd tri = 14 weeks and 3rd tri = 13 weeks. 

Technically, 40/3 = 13.33... so 13 and a half weeks would be most accurate! :shrug: but it's up to you honey bunch!!! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

ok so thats March 30, so we can say Im entering 2nd tri during that week. 2 weeks to go, come on bub you can do it.


----------



## MummyCat

That's the spirit.... a two week wait of sorts :thumbup: Hopefully you'll soon start to get your appetite and energy back!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

awww sarah i understand where youre coming from.. life is so unfair to some people, i feel truly bad, ive read many threads too while ttcing and after getting my bfp and i remember certain women whove been through hell and back trying to get preggers.

good luck for monday and im sure you will be fine, the anxiety kills us when we are pregnant and worried about HB etc, and its all so natural, you will simply sail through the trimesters and be ready to deliver that baby in no time.. xx we are all here rooting for you and that lil bean.. xx :cloud9:

hope your finger heals soon.. xx you dont need any more stress and pain than what youve been through already xxx :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks preethi :hugs: how are you?

ive been googling fingertip reconstruction as I determind to do something someday, trouble is I get faint when they put photos :dohh:

my husband has been so wonderful through it all. he keeps telling me how much he loves me, he always has but its even more. I got my hair blowdried on saturday (first trip out other than midwife, he came with me incase I got woozy). I cant hold a hairdryer and so its amazing how better you feel with your hair blowdried!!

was looking at rooms today, heres the furniture I really like (not exactly those pieces but you get the idea), dont forget Im a designer and like modern things!! the crib converts to a bed after. I will have to go see the price, Im sure its expensive. I plan on doing the brown/green thing but not quite as much green as on this photo. Just want to get to 2nd tri as Im not shopping or buying yet!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 5.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NDH

That nursery furniture is stunning!


----------



## MummyCat

OH you do have an awesome hubby! :cloud9:

Love the natural colours!! Oh you are going to have so much fun shopping in the not too distant future! 

Any idea on travel system/pushchair? Or have you not even started looking?


----------



## sarahincanada

I have no idea mummy!! I dont even know what Im supposed to look for :dohh: I guess we will go and talk to salespeople. I always remember in MK shopping centres seeing Quinny (sp?) pushchairs and liking the design, just not sure if they are over here. I dont get the whole idea....so you have a car seat and then you put the baby in a whole new pushchair if say you go shopping? or isnt it easier to get a system that the car seat snaps into so you are not moving them or is that too bulky? lol Im sure you are laughing at how clueless I am!!!! I think I will have a lot of questions.

and then for entertainment, I see people with those cute mats that lil bubs lie on. then as they get bigger they can sit in the ones with things to entertain....ny I remember seeing a cute pic of kian in one that looked fun. but I have no idea what age they do what :dohh::haha::blush:


----------



## MummyCat

:haha: by the time bubby is here... you will know ALL about these things! 

Enjoy finding out about them all....

PS... it took us longer to decide on a travel system than it did to choose a car! :rofl:

We have one that has a chassis (so the wheels) and then bits clip on it... (car seat/pram/pushchair). You can get them on road/off road... forward facing/parent facing that can turn forward facing, you can get them with 3 wheels or 4! The options are endless!!! So things that will help make your mind up... 1) the size of your car boot 2) how easy they are to put up and down. 3) which one appeals to you most design wise! 

Baby's shouldn't be kept in a car seat for longer than 90 minutes without a break (that's what they say in the UK... other countries WILL vary!), it's to do with the angles they sit/lie in and the effects it can have on their bone growth etc etc. We live in quite a nanny state, so you can make up your mind on that... but for example... if I'm just nipping out to the shops for a quick few things I'll click the car seat onto the wheels and that solves that. If we're out for longer we take her out the car seat and into the pram. She has JUST moved from the pram to the pushchair now she's old enough to sit up a bit! The pushchair can recline flat but doesn't have the support that the pram has.

Does that make ANY sense? Best thing to do is to go to a big baby store and find their sales staff and ask them to show you what's about! :D then test drive them round the store! :haha:


----------



## flyingduster

An article that I suggest every new parent reads is this one: https://www.bobafamily.com/research/strollers-baby-carriers-and-infant-stress/
It is about being careful of the position your baby is in when it's in a carrier/stroller/car seat/pram/cot etc. It's a big long article, but covers a lot, and of COURSE just take from it what you want! Many will ignore much of it, but at least it makes some people aware of the whole 'babies in containers' thing we (the western world) do!


----------



## babyhopes2323

whoa sarah, that furniture is so mature and stunning !!! xx your hubby is so cute coming with you... men wouldnt do that generally !!!

i had absolutely no idea about many things and as mummy says, best thing to do is go and ask the sales staff.. ! we didnt take long to buy as we knew wthe specifics, we wanted one that lays her flat, can attach the car seat too, spin 360 facing forward, back etc, and also can be used as a pushchair.. so it wasnt too bad xxx

you will find out about everything in time xxx

we are doing well thanks, she is finally big enough for us to put tops and pants and shorts on her instead of her sleep wear all the time., x in the process of trying to wean her, some days she finishes the bowl, some days, she wont have a bar of it !


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies, flying I have bookmarked that link for future reading :thumbup:

I just got back from hand apt and so happy that I dont have to see him for 2 weeks :happydance: he said it looks good and that he is only concerned now if theres any bone at the tip, as skin and tissue wont cover bone. he said he didnt think so, and hopes it just heals as is. if I do have to do a surgery he said its ok in 2nd trimester but lets hope I dont. We wont really know until the scab falls off and we see whats underneath. 

I actually was brave and had a quick look when lying down. it just looks like a shorter stubby finger but probably only 1/2-3/4 an inch less than my normal finger. its all scabby and swollen so it looks bad still. not having a nail makes it look worse I think. he said it will be a good 6 months or more until the skin thickens and its not sore.

I was pressing him for reconstructive info and he said most things are just not worth it. they can transplant a piece of toe with nail onto the tip, but then the tip often is numb and you have lost some of your toe so is it worth it just for cosmetic reasons. but I dont show my feet as much as my hands so I could consider it one day, but it would be a new recovery. perhaps I will will fine with my stump eventually I just want to know there may be options. they can plump up nearly anything cosmetically nowdays so why not my finger!!


----------



## nypage1981

oooh, scan is getting so close now! yes, its possible for bad things to happen after seeing heartbeat but not as common so just have faith! i cant wait to see a pic.

your hubs is being so good, what a supportie guy. that helps a ton to get through things. hope your finger heals well and feels better by the time baby is here. 

we have a travel system for stroller which has been nice....but still wish we had a light weight stroller and a 3 wheel jogging stroller...so not syre anything has all things we wanted. research is necessary!!


----------



## sarahincanada

we rented a home doppler today, hubby just got home so tried it. first time couldnt hear anything so googled and someone said they lay with their legs off the bed so I tried that and heard it :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: what a sound :cry: so feeling more confident going into mondays scan, it sounds strong so hope all measurements are good [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## NDH

So happy you found the heart beat on the doppler :cloud9: I had to wait til 17 weeks before they'd listen for it at the midwife appointments and didn't get one to hear on my own. Such a special sound :)


----------



## nypage1981

Oh thats so fun! We bought our doppler at 10-11 weeks and began using it. Loved it. It got me through some bleeding that made me wonder. So that was a nice relief to have. You should take a video of the flashing number and the sound some time. We have some and they're fun to go back and watch:)


----------



## Huggles

That's really great that you heard the heartbeat! I'm sure monday's scan will be fine and you'll see your little baby bouncing around in there.

We have a travel system, so we use the car seat from that at the moment, but I don't think it's very comfy. We've only left him in it and clipped it onto the stroller twice when he happened to be sleeping cos generally he's not very happy in it. Usually we take him out and put him in the pram/stroller. Our particular pram/stroller converts into a pram / carry cot shape so the baby can lie flat. I was going to post a link but it seems they don't make it anymore :shrug:
We used that a lot when logan was small. He even slept in it for the first 2 or 3 weeks i think it was.
When he was about 14 weeks i think (i forget exactly) we converted it to the stroller (he was able to hold his head very stable at that point). He was getting too long for the pram setting. Now he sits in the stroller and looks around. You can adjust the backrest to 3 different settings, so either sitting up very straight, or slightly inclined (wihch is what we usually use at the moment), or lying down so they can nap.

And our travel system folds with the umbrella fold so fairly compact and fits in the boot of my tiny hyundai atos!
My brother and sil bought a monster of a travel system and landed up having to by a bigger car so it could fit in that!

We borrowed my friend's stroller on the weekend (her daughter is 2), and i must say that is super compact and really light and was nice in that regard, but i don't really see us getting one like that because although it's super easy and convenient to transport/carry, it felt a bit too 'dinky' for me. It's quite short (i'm fairly tall - 1.72m) and just felt a bit like a child's toy. i like that our travel system stroller is quite sturdy.


----------



## babyhopes2323

hope your finger heals soon sarah xxxx

yay for hb on doppler ... told you it would give you peace of mind xxxx its the best invention ever for worried preg women !

roll on monday scan !!!!!! xxx


----------



## flyingduster

Yay for hearing the heartbeat at home!!! It's so magical isn't it!! Definitely record it; I love going back to those magical times.... :)

And I forgot to say before I LOVE that style nursery furniture! Looks great!

My mum found our pram online second-hand but still in great condition. One really important thing to me was that it had to face backwards to me rather than only forwards to the world. It breaks my heart seeing so many kids straining to look up and back through the peep hole at their mum! And it seems so dis-jointed to have them looking away... I love the eye contact and chatting to him about stuff as we walk (the few times I've used the pram... turns out it's not as 'necessary' as I thought! lol)


----------



## nypage1981

Tomorrow is scan day! 
Yea, i agree with them facing you. I like it best, but he hates carseat and now in the big stroller faces out only. So i put him in the carrier most often. We still bring the stroller usually though just in case. Lol. We are dorks yes.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes tomorrow is scan day! in-laws were just over and we were able to let them hear the hb on the doppler, they were in awe!

we went to a baby store yesterday and the guy was really good at explaining a lot of things! he showed us a travel system (britax) that had a bunch of attachments....a regular 'seat' that faces you and out (flying he said the same thing he likes the facing you thing), a bassinette, a car seat, and ability to have a 2nd seat for a 2nd child (with my age I probably wont wait too long to do the 2nd transfer). It seemed to be a great allrounder, and he said Britax makes really safe carseats...anyone know of them? I think they are in the uk.

also found the cribs/furniture, chair etc I like!! oooh I cant believe this actually might be real, but still have a few weeks to go. if everything looks good tomorrow I will feel so much more confident [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## flyingduster

yay for looking at baby stuff though! It will start feeling way more real now that you are starting to learn about the different stuff!!!! The research never ends I swear; there's so much stuff to keep looking up!!! lol.


GOOD LUCK for the scan, it'll be amazing! :D


----------



## Huggles

Good luck for your scan today!

We're busy looking into buy a 'proper' carseat for logan and one of the ones i came across is Bambino Britax. Not sure if it's the same as the one you saw, but it looked really nice.


----------



## NDH

Britax is a good brand. We have Steelcraft which is a sub brand of Britax.

Happy scan day!


----------



## MummyCat

Yup yup... Britax is the leading car seat manufacturer in the UK :thumbup:

Happy Scan Day!!! :dance:

What time is the scan???


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for scan day today, its 2pm here, cant wait to see the pic and hear all about it !! xxx :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!! just got back from the scan, everything looks good and heartbeat good :cloud9: she wasnt _that_ friendly, its just an imaging place in town that the midwife sends you too. She said the HB was normal 'in the 150's', all other measurements etc get sent back to the midwife. The sheet said 1.2mm Nuchal Translucency and 50mm/5cm Crown to Rump.

I also went for blood after as part of the integrate screening, those results wont come back till after I do the 2nd round at 16 weeks.

heres the pic! it looked better on screen and we could see a lil hand by its face, but this photo isnt that great. hey you should all share your 12 week scan photos!! Im actually only 11 weeks 3 days judging by my last measurement, or she said 11 weeks 1 day judging by the transfer date.

So just a couple weeks until Im officially in 2nd tri, then we can have a booby party :holly:
 



Attached Files:







bub.jpg
File size: 202.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyhopes2323

omg sarah.............:cloud9: brings tear to my eye, that is absolutely amazing.. xx xyour nuchal measurements are soooo great too !!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx im so ecstatic for you xxxxxxxxxxxx aaaahhhhhhhhhh were goin to have a biggg boobie party for you :holly:

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! Look at your BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

PS.. I agree with Preethi... fab nuchal numbers! I know someone who had a downs baby, the nuchal fold was 5mm! so your number is perfect!! 

What a great image of little one too!!! :cloud9: NOW the fun begins, shopping, names.... TICKERS!!!! :haha:


Off to find my 12 week scans for you to look at! 

Here's Lottie... 12 weeks and 51mm



Here's Lizzie... not sure her length at this scan..


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy its amazing to see them as I can picture the beautiful girls they have turned into :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: so amazing!!

do they look for NT again or is that the only measurement they do? I go for bloods again at 16 weeks, and then the report is calculated and sent to my midwife so I assume thats it, as I dont get another scan till 20 weeks.

and I will put my ticker up at 13 weeks 4 days :haha:

although Im not sure when Im that, going by my transfer date Im 11w1d today, but going by my last scan measurement Im 11w3d today. I didnt get a measurement today as the report is given to my midwife, I dont see her till april 10.


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> Yup yup... Britax is the leading car seat manufacturer in the UK :thumbup:

is it known as the safest? thats what the man at the store said, but we werent sure if he was just selling us you know. I didnt get that vibe from him but hubby never believes salespeople!!


----------



## flyingduster

yay for your scan!!! look at you lil bub there!!! :cloud9:

here is Caleb at 12w 6d:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1777.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> mummy its amazing to see them as I can picture the beautiful girls they have turned into :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: so amazing!!
> 
> do they look for NT again or is that the only measurement they do? I go for bloods again at 16 weeks, and then the report is calculated and sent to my midwife so I assume thats it, as I dont get another scan till 20 weeks.
> 
> and I will put my ticker up at 13 weeks 4 days :haha:
> 
> although Im not sure when Im that, going by my transfer date Im 11w1d today, but going by my last scan measurement Im 11w3d today. I didnt get a measurement today as the report is given to my midwife, I dont see her till april 10.

Ahh.. thanks honey! :cloud9: 

The way it worked in the UK was that we got blood taken at the same time (before/after) as the NT scan and combined it would come back with high or low risk... but given your nuchal fold measurement I'd say you're in with a good chance of low risk! :thumbup: <---- I'm not a health professional of course... so just saying from my experience... the number looks good! 




sarahincanada said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Yup yup... Britax is the leading car seat manufacturer in the UK :thumbup:
> 
> is it known as the safest? thats what the man at the store said, but we werent sure if he was just selling us you know. I didnt get that vibe from him but hubby never believes salespeople!!Click to expand...

Well... not sure that they can claim to be THE safest! They are certainly a leading brand and their seats would have to meet certain safety tests and regulations to be allowed on the shelves... some would argue that the rear facing seats are the most safe and each brand would probably have a list of reasons why their seat is better than the rest! :shrug: 

But they sell a lot of seats, they are well priced and good value for money. 



flyingduster said:


> yay for your scan!!! look at you lil bub there!!! :cloud9:
> 
> here is Caleb at 12w 6d:
> https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1777.jpg


Oh My Gosh... I can't remember seeing this,... I probably did... but now seeing Caleb as the little boy he is... you can see how chilled out he looks in the uterus! :haha: also... look at your advanced child.. trying to sit up at 12 weeks gestation! :cloud9: thanks for sharing Amy! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

ps... I know that he could be upside down in this pic and it's just the way the image is displayed... but I think it looks cute that he appears to be lounging on the uterus wall! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

i cant seem to find gemmas 11 week scan pic, as i think its in my old laptop that does not work anymore.. but thought id shARE HER 20-23 week scan pic to give you a taste of whats yet to come ? x:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Huggles

Wow sarah that NT measurement is fantastic! The lady that did our NT testing said that the measurement itself gives an 80% accurate result (meaning you can say with 80% certainty whether or not you'll hvae a Down's syndrome child), but with the bloods it takes the accuracy to 95%. So i'd say, given that measurement, you're growing a healthy little bubs in there! And no, they don't measure it again. After 13 (or 14?) weeks the Nt measurement becomes inaccurate. But they do look for other markers eg nasal bone structure, finger digits etc at later scans (usually the 20 week scan).

So glad everything was great at the scan.

Logan - 13 weeks - Length: 72mm - Nuchal Fold 15mm
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/248106_10150612849050584_811570583_18764524_4430074_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226585_10150612847775584_811570583_18764518_8065042_n.jpg


Jarrod - 12w6d - Length: 63mm - Nuchal fold 1mm
 



Attached Files:







Length(cropped).jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nypage1981

Yay congrats! Will find scan later Im in iPad. You only need the one unchallenged measurement. W the blood test they should let you know your risk s very low. Great news!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! had to phone in for my nausea med prescription so I asked midwife if they had the results of the ultrasound and she said everything looked good. going by transfer I was 11w1d on monday, but the measurements show 11w3or4d...which line up with last measurements. she mentioned I have a very small subchorionic hematoma, so of course I google it and worry, but Ive not had any bleeding so can it repair itself? did anyone else have a small one? preethi I know you had a bunch of problems so wasnt sure if that was one.

Ive decided not to announce on fb until my 20 week scan. by then I will have had the more detailed scan and the blood screening results back too. I was forced to tell some more people early....I was going to wait a few weeks until 2nd tri, but I found out that MIL told her best friend, then SIL's fiance told his mum and dad, and the mum mentioned it at a dress fitting and SIL's godmother overhead grrrrr so thats 4 people now know. my MIL kept asking when we were going to tell her brother and wife (hubby has a very small family and she was finding it hard to keep in), so I just did it to keep her quiet. I know they are excited but its annoying as I wanted to wait :growlmad:


----------



## nypage1981

Great news that everything looks good! thats another fear done and conquered for you. 
those SCH can repair themselves...but you may bleed from it. i do think preethi had one..i have heard many times by 20 week scan they are gone. but also some not so dont be surprised. did they say they will do another scan in a couple w eeks to monitor it?


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Great news that everything looks good! thats another fear done and conquered for you.
> those SCH can repair themselves...but you may bleed from it. i do think preethi had one..i have heard many times by 20 week scan they are gone. but also some not so dont be surprised. did they say they will do another scan in a couple w eeks to monitor it?

no she just said we wouldnt do anything differently and not to worry. but I will ask my midwife when I see her mid april!


----------



## Huggles

i've also heard of a couple of people having small SCH and they're usually fine and nothing to worry about.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, i did indeed have a SCH, and i bled, but that was at 7 weeks, and had anothe rbig bleed while i was in the UK at 16 weeks. both times, bubs was fine as you can see, sch's are such that you either bleed them out or they dissolve themselves.. she said that the bleeding was sch,. but i never bled any clots out. just normal bleeding. mine resolved od its own and i was on primolut depot progesterone injections every week until week 23.

theyre generally nothing to worry about unless they get bigger, but usually honestly they just clear out. so from experience, please dont worry, ive done all the worrying for sch, so now you can relax.... :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies, I feel better hearing they normally are gone by 20 week scan or are usually nothing to worry about. I wasnt worrying but just wondering about it, this kind of stuff flew right by my head when I was TTCing!!

I had a funny conversation with SIL the other day....she wants to try for a baby after a year of marriage and she said I hope its a girl as mom would be mad that robbie (her fiance) would circumcize. Robbie is circumsized, (it seems quite a few canadians do it even if not religious?) but my MIL thinks its awful and my hubby is not. I was laughing as its good to know the robbie will have some battles with my MIL and its not just me. I said to SIL its their baby and their decision. Living in England all my boyfriends were not, coming to Canada most of them were until hubby!


----------



## NDH

One of the ladies who's preggo journal I stalked also had a SHC - quite a bad one - but her son id perfectly healthy and just a week younger than Saranna.

I did a happy dance when I saw your scan pic on my phone on Tuesday but I haven't been on this thread on my laptop til now to respond. And I can't find my 12 week scan pic to share. But I love your little bean Sarah! :cloud9: I'm sorry you're feeling under such pressure to share the news before you're ready :( I hope MIL will recognise that you're not ready and that as excited as she is, it's not her news to share.


----------



## MummyCat

Maybe the SCH is what caused your early spotting? Hope that is dissolves or whatever it is that they do! :hugs:

LOL @ your conversation with SIL... interestingly.. we've not had the discussion, cos we've not had a son... but I imagine we wouldn't as hubby isn't. My brother wasn't either (I asked my Mum as I don't keep a check on my Brothers bits! :rofl:) in fact... come to think of it... I've never been with a man who was circumcised.. though to be fair, I hadn't been with too many men before hubby! :haha:

It's a touchy subject on the forum... but I believe that people should do what they feel is right... what's right for some isn't for others and that's all! There will always be people who have differing opinions on this matter :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

O yeah... Natalie just reminded me... 

News... and people sharing it! 

IT SUCKS!!! I am such a firm believer in 'it's not my news to share' so keep my mouth shut. The only reason they do it is because they are so excited... I think they are just bursting to tell someone...obviously they don't have all the stresses that come with it.. but that doesn't make it less annoying.

When we fell pregnant with the baby before Lizzie... we told Mike's Aunt and cousin's as they came to visit us. We were scheduled to have a scan at 8/9 weeks and it was like 2 days before the scan... so we decided it better to tell them in person... we explicitly said... we're not telling anyone the news until after the scan. Well the next morning... wasn't even 9am I received an email from one of Mike's cousins in Zimbabwe. Mike's Aunt in the UK had called Mike's Uncle in Zimbabwe and told him the news. He'd told his kids and they then emailed me!! 

When Mike confronted his Aunt, she said... I didn't tell anyone, only Wally (her husband) and Mimmo (her brother).. uhm... Mike told her... well technically that IS telling people. The scan went well and 2 weeks after it I got a drop of blood and so went to EPU only to find out baby had died. So of course had to tell people. 

When we fell pregnant with Lizzie... Mike's Aunt was the last to know. :rofl:
Petty yes... but that way Mike's Mum got the chance to tell her brother and not have him hear it from her sister!

Sorry for the long story.... but I completely get your frustration! :hugs:

It's a bloody nuisance! but you'll be okay about it soon... you'll feel great once you reach 20 weeks and it's out in the open!


----------



## flyingduster

whew, circumcision is SUCH a hot topic on baby forums! It's unusual to be done here generally. I'm sure people do get it done here, but they'd have to be asking to get it done and probably having it done privately, cos it never even came up in ANY conversations with my midwife or docs or anything (we didn't want that done anyway, but I mean it was just assumed we didn't, as it was never asked about!) 
I had no idea how prevalent and expected it still was in some areas until getting pregnant and having a son... I recognise there are beliefs around why people choose to circumcise, but omg, I'd be *haunted* if I'd had it done to Caleb. I've read a rather blunt, factual, account of a baby being circumcised and it had me in curling up my toes and in tears by the end of it; and it was only a written description, not a video, and it wasn't even graphic in it's description! It was interesting in some ways; cos I had no idea how it was done before, but now I *have* a son, it was utterly freaky too...


And sheesh, I hope you get to keep the secret at least from the general public until you're ready; it sucks when you have to share... 


I'm still totally over the moon that YOU, are PREGNANT! You ARE girl, you really truly ARE! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

ha I should have realized it was a hot topic like BF etc! its annoying as people really should do what they believe in, and for many its a religious thing or something their family just do. Id never really heard about it in England before, so when I came to Canada it was interesting and the first one I saw I was like whats that :haha:. (I met hubby at 29 so I had a few boyfriends before :haha:). To tell you the absolute truth I prefer the look of the cut ones, however I also wouldnt want to do that to my baby as it seems so unnecessary. but I understand SIL fiance wanting to do it as he is, and thats all he has known! and he says to SIL I dont remember the pain as a baby and I prefer being this way. I just think its funny as I think MIL is against it, so will be very interesting.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol, and around here my child would be a complete freak of nature in the future if he didn't have a circumcision! Our doctors assume fully that it will be done and probably would've been very shocked if we said we weren't. OH went with him and said he barely even cried, they give some sugar water or something that is said to be like an analgesic for a baby. I did have a hard time with it, I couldn't go with him I was so scared and sad for him. I still actually get a little bit ill if I think of that moment for my baby, but I need to push it out of my head and remember that he also had tubes down his throat, needles in the bottom of his feet, my little baby niece had an IV in her HEAD! I mean, yes, its horrible to think of, but lots of things are done to babies and children that make me ill to think of. We moved on. But yes, if we lived where it wasn't the normal thing to do, no way would we have. I just wanted him to be normal and thats what is normal here. Either way you make the decision best for you no matter what anyone says! I have done that all along.


----------



## sarahincanada

exactly NY! I wonder why US and Canada they just seem to do it automatically, like where did it originate from. I will have to ask my midwife as its interesting.

Ive also thought that, not doing it will he be the 'odd one out' but hubby lived with it so Im assuming he wasnt too traumatized by it, I will have to ask him if he was teased.


----------



## sarahincanada

haha good old wikipedia gave me some facts about canada:

A survey of Canadian maternity practices conducted in 2006/2007 by the national public health agency found a newborn circumcision rate of 31.9% (but in our province its 43.7%)

so thats ok, a 50/50 split, you got me thinking NY about being the odd one out thing (as I know hubby would not do it). ontario is made up of immigrants so thats probably why the 50/50 thing as you have people who do not do it in their country as well as those who do. I can imagine states in the US having a much higher percentage of those who do.

It says England is less than 20%, so my penis observations uk-canada were correct :rofl:


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies! What is a SCH?


----------



## sarahincanada

MummyCat said:


> O yeah... Natalie just reminded me...
> 
> News... and people sharing it!
> 
> IT SUCKS!!! I am such a firm believer in 'it's not my news to share' so keep my mouth shut. The only reason they do it is because they are so excited... I think they are just bursting to tell someone...obviously they don't have all the stresses that come with it.. but that doesn't make it less annoying.
> 
> When we fell pregnant with the baby before Lizzie... we told Mike's Aunt and cousin's as they came to visit us. We were scheduled to have a scan at 8/9 weeks and it was like 2 days before the scan... so we decided it better to tell them in person... we explicitly said... we're not telling anyone the news until after the scan. Well the next morning... wasn't even 9am I received an email from one of Mike's cousins in Zimbabwe. Mike's Aunt in the UK had called Mike's Uncle in Zimbabwe and told him the news. He'd told his kids and they then emailed me!!
> 
> When Mike confronted his Aunt, she said... I didn't tell anyone, only Wally (her husband) and Mimmo (her brother).. uhm... Mike told her... well technically that IS telling people. The scan went well and 2 weeks after it I got a drop of blood and so went to EPU only to find out baby had died. So of course had to tell people.
> 
> When we fell pregnant with Lizzie... Mike's Aunt was the last to know. :rofl:
> Petty yes... but that way Mike's Mum got the chance to tell her brother and not have him hear it from her sister!
> 
> Sorry for the long story.... but I completely get your frustration! :hugs:
> 
> It's a bloody nuisance! but you'll be okay about it soon... you'll feel great once you reach 20 weeks and it's out in the open!

thats so awful! and I completely understand you not mentioning it to her with lizzie!

I thought I was very clear on the not telling thing. I suppose MIL was just so happy she was bursting, so I suppose I cant be that mad. She never had any pregnancy complications so wouldnt really think of anything bad happening. but I had mentioned that I was high risk at my age and am being cautious until 2nd trimester etc, I suppose that went over her head.

Even the day after we told her she called and said 'my brother is coming over so we decided we are not saying anything right' and I said again YES I want to wait a few weeks. But then she kept on about it every time I talked to her. When we told her brother and wife the other day the wife said she knew something was up as MIL was acting weird.

To be fair she only told her best friend, it was SIL's fiance who told his parents and then the mum mentioned it at a dress fitting so a godmother heard :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

LOL thank you for clearing up the Penis mysteries! I actually felt that it was up to OH what he felt was best in that situation, and he does have it done, so chose that Kian should also. I think its best to have both of their wieners the same. Lol!


----------



## nypage1981

Its a Subchorionic Hemmorhage.


----------



## NDH

Penis mysteries :rofl:

Its not common practice here either (in this generation). It was discussed at antenatal classes and there are only 2 doctors within 3 hours who will do them for a fee (ie its not covered by medicare). But just until fairly rercently (i think the 90s?) you had to be "done" to serve in the military here. (It was considered cleaner if you were serving in desert areas). I wonder if the same is/ was true in North America. It would explain why so many more are. Or could be people slower to let go of it as a religious practice (ie 3 generations ago it was done for religion and the currently non-religious family still does it so the boys look like daddy?) Idk. It is a hot topic on here for sure though.
I dont think that its anyone elses buisness whether one chooses to or not though (some anti circ people are the most fanatical ive seen on any subject) but i do think more people should consider it carefully before deciding. I know people who pretty much didnt even realise you didnt have to.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> some anti circ people are the most fanatical ive seen on any subject

even more than the pro-breastfeeding ones :haha:

ndh how did you find it in canada, or did you never really notice as not pregnant.


----------



## NDH

Its not something i took notice of. I remember my friend discussing whether she'd get her boys done but don't know if she did. And my hubby is the only man I've seen naked :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> And my hubby is the only man I've seen naked :haha:

awwwwwwww!
makes it seem so bad Ive seen Englishmen AND Canadianmen naked :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol! you're just well rounded!


----------



## babyhopes2323

haha been reading and laughing, not commenting..:hehe:


----------



## sarahincanada

I think there was 1 american in there too :haha:
well I did date for 10 years!!


----------



## sarahincanada

went for my dressing apt this morning and she said its healing well, the scab should fall off soon and then I dont need to go for dressings anymore :wacko: I panicked a bit as Im not ready to look at my finger urgghhh. so I will do some dressings at home, as long as it doesnt effect my healing. she said she can see some tissue underneath the scab so the whole top should be tissue once the scab falls off. it will take a year for it to feel more like fingertip skin. I go see the hand surgeon next friday, got a week off from him this week.

still cant believe this happened to me :nope:

my dog is healing the same, had a big scab on her back thats slowly falling off and I can see a delicate skin has formed underneath. so we are on the same healing timing.

I hope in a month or so I can feel better about it and then just focus on growing bub!


----------



## Huggles

Glad your finger is healing well :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

so Im 12 weeks today going by measurments, (or on sunday going by transfer)/ My book is welcoming me into 2nd trimester as Im entering my 13th week. The way they have calculated it is your very first week, days 1-7, you dont say you are 1 week until day 7, but on day 1 you are entering your first week. so going by that I am entering my 13th week. But Im not saying 2nd trimester until next weekend or that following week.

I have my midwife apt in a couple of weeks, but have 8 week wait till 20 week scan, how do I wait that long. I have bloods on week 16 but thats not exciting.

I was trying to convince my hubby to find out the sex the other day, but he is having none of it. Im a typical libran in that I weigh the options and one day I want a surprise and one day I want to know. It seems many more people find out judging by FB friends. I told him ok we dont find out this one but we will find out the 2nd, so we can experience both (and the 2nd is exciting to find out if you are having the same or different).

have a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Awww, im so glad you are healing and your pup is too. I pray that you can be happy with the outcome of your finger. 

And boooo, to team yellow, i wanna know!! Lol. But good for you:) 

I agreed that 13 weeks I was 2nd trimester. We shall have a booby dance then:)


----------



## MummyCat

I just read the your posts and sat back in awe.... you're near about entering the 2nd trimester. A few months ago I bet there were times you'd never believe you'd ever see a positive pregnancy test! :hugs:

I'm still so absolutely thrilled for you! :yipee:

I think finding out the sex the second time round is a good idea if you plan to have one yellow and one not! :thumbup:

Glad your finger is on the mend hun! :thumbup:


----------



## flyingduster

I'm glad your finger is healing, but it'll take a while to get used to it I'm sure!!

omg, so close to 2nd tri! Mummy is right; it wasn't long ago that you weren't even sure you'd get a BFP!! :wohoo:

And yay for team yellow! lol!! Honestly, I know it's hard, I had times when I thought 'damn it, I wanna KNOW!' but in the end I really am glad I didn't! I will now have my WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE life to know my first-born is a boy; those months of pregnancy felt long at the time, but in hindsight they really were just a fleeting part of my life and I totally coped fine not knowing for that long! lol!

Now, when it comes to #2, I'm not sure I'll be able to resist though... Cos I'm gonna want to know if it's another boy, or if I get to experience a daughter! lol


----------



## NDH

Glad your finger is healing well. I wouldnt be ready to see it yet either in your position. You're so brave :hugs:

So are you going by scan dates or transfer date? I want to know which day we can throw your booby party!


----------



## sarahincanada

flyingduster said:


> Now, when it comes to #2, I'm not sure I'll be able to resist though... Cos I'm gonna want to know if it's another boy, or if I get to experience a daughter! lol

thats exactly what I think! that I will want to find out even more with #2 (if there is one, praying another frostie is a viable baby) so I should try and be patient for this one.

flying/mummy you are right, for a while I wondered would it even happen, and I was so prepared for it to takes months seeing as Id decided on single blast transfer. Its all so surreal, and I dont really feel pregnant so its amazing to hear the HB on the doppler. I only do it 2x a week when I feel an urge.

NDH my transfer and measure dates are 2 days apart, so next friday or sunday is 13 weeks. so I suppose we could say sunday Im entering 3rd trimester? mummy you will be pleased to know I will put up a ticker on that day!!

how did you all cope with the wait for a scan from 12-20 weeks, thats soooooooo long. why do they wait so long, shouldnt they be checking things are ok :growlmad::haha:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... it's a long wait, but busy yourself with researching and shopping :)

Set yourself something to do each week and before you know... it'll be time for the scan! 

:dance: tickersssssssssssssssssss :dance: not long now! :)


----------



## flyingduster

Ugh, that wait WAS horrible! Though also remember that you may feel the first movements before the 20 week scan! I have a feeling I was rather late feeling Caleb move, compared to others due around the same time, but I am rather overweight too so that's quite common apparently. But even so, I think it was around 20 weeks I felt that wonderous first solid kick! :cloud9:

So the wait until that half-way point was hard, cos up until then you are sorta left wondering if everything is ok or not; you can't FEEL anything, so you only assume everything is ok in there.... But after that scan reassures you, the movements get stronger and way easier to discern as proper kicks and wriggles rather than being unsure. And then ya start feeling hiccups at all hours of the day and night too, and all of a sudden the second half of the pregnancy isn't so bad, cos you LOOK and FEEL and KNOW you're pregnant! lol! But then in some ways it IS bad, cos as much as I *adored* being preg, it *was* uncomfy too!!! lol.

And the surreal feeling never goes away I don't think... I still get shocked some days realising I'm a freekin MUM! I have a SON! WTF!? lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Have you been finding the heart beat on the doppler? Thats so fun isnt it!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

so glad your finger is on the mend sarah :hugs: 

i couldnt resist.. i always wanted to know what i was going to have because im just impatient.. i wanted to know so that i could go shopping, [plan for names, etc, plus i had a traumatic pregnancy so really the not knowing part was not more the deal, at that c section table it was more - is she ok how is she doing !

i dont know if i will find out this time round, guess it all depends on how my pregnancy goes.. whenever i do get pregnant that is.. xx

so excited for your 20 week scan, try to keep yourself busy, i remember getting scans often and even then it was tough to have to wait.. 

im sure time will fly by soon and we will see your ticker and throw you a booby party and it is all going to be so exciting.. xxxx :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

babyhopes2323 said:


> i dont know if i will find out this time round, guess it all depends on how my pregnancy goes..

Lol I read that line about 4 times then looked at your signature before reading the rest of the sentence.


----------



## babyhopes2323

haha yeah i read it again after posting and realised i may not have been very clear !

we are NTNP at the moment, and its so rare that i doubt i will fall pregnant soon ! but we will strongly be trying again from august. But i hope the NTNP leads to something FX'd


----------



## NDH

Good luck! We'll be NTNP as well but haven't resumed BD yet.


----------



## sarahincanada

ooooooh I predict someone will be pregnant at the same time as me :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

flying its lovely to think about movement, and I do remember you thinking it was all so surreal and I remember thinking your words would be exactly how I will feel....and I am feeling them.

ny I use the doppler about 2 times a week, I actually dont feel the urge too much...did you guys use daily? I wish there was another scan sooner as I want them to measure things are growing normally. someone else on here said they can do at 18 weeks, so thats only 6 weeks away so sounds better.

Im not showing at all, I feel a slightly rounder belly but hardly at all and in all my old jeans. wonder how long that will last!

love all the photos of your gorgeous children on fb, its just unbelievable to think my bub will hopefully turn into one of those lil people!


----------



## sherylb

Sarah I am surprised your EDD isn't in your signature. What is it?


----------



## sarahincanada

oct 7 :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

With this thread you are destined to go overdue. So if you hold off till the 13th Kristin will be 11 months older. Can't imagine her being any bigger right now. The weirdest thing is changing diapers and thinking about a baby coming out of those tiney tiny girl parts.


----------



## nypage1981

I am not supposed to be NTNP but we kind of are. Only been a couple times together though, as I thought I would rather wait until I got my first AF now so I can monitor where im at in my cycle. I feel soooooo paranoid without a period knowing we DTD already. Its 98% effective birth control to breast feed thoguh, but im still paranoid. 

Preethi- I hope you get pregnant again soon:) I love pregnant people! so exciting. 

Sarah- I think you'll start showing proper around 20 weeks? I believe I was always showing pretty good around then. Some don't pop til 3rd tri though. Dont rush it, you'll wish that tummy away come your bigger days of 3rd tri!! 
yea, we used our doppler each day pretty much. OH was bad influence. lol. He always wanted to. But not anymore when I could feel him moving.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I am not supposed to be NTNP but we kind of are. Only been a couple times together though, as I thought I would rather wait until I got my first AF now so I can monitor where im at in my cycle. I feel soooooo paranoid without a period knowing we DTD already. Its 98% effective birth control to breast feed thoguh, but im still paranoid.
> 
> Preethi- I hope you get pregnant again soon:) I love pregnant people! so exciting.
> 
> Sarah- I think you'll start showing proper around 20 weeks? I believe I was always showing pretty good around then. Some don't pop til 3rd tri though. Dont rush it, you'll wish that tummy away come your bigger days of 3rd tri!!
> yea, we used our doppler each day pretty much. OH was bad influence. lol. He always wanted to. But not anymore when I could feel him moving.

hey ny, did you ever talk to a specialist regarding your uterus wall? I know the one dr said not to get pregnant again but didnt you talk to another who said it was possible? I think they said you would have a large vertical scar and we all said we could live with that.

how come breast feeding is like birth control? didnt know that.


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, large, icky vertical scar. The one doc who did the surgery was all against it, then my regular doctor was making it like not as huge of a deal? Idk what to really believe, seems really weird the conflicting advice! 

IDK! For some reason when you are nursing you dont ovulate maybe? I can't remember the science to it but its 98% effective so BC is only 99%. I didnt' see the point on being on anything with those stats! Especially when it took me years to get Kian.


----------



## babyhopes2323

basically when youre bfing, your pregnancy hormones are still running, which does not allow you to have your period, i think thats the main reason, and as well all know we need to have our period to know were ovulating...? so i guess thats why they say so, but hey, ive heard of women who do end up getting pregnant so you never know.. xx 

Ny, thats why im not really bothered about protection, purely because we actively tried for a whole year to get gemma and then finally had her, so i figured if it took so long, maybe its ok to NTNP, especially when you dont really BD often ! (like me)


----------



## nypage1981

we dont often at all either Preethi! so im no too worried. I would liek to get my period now though so I can know when im ovulating so we can not have sex around that time! would make me feel a lot better.


----------



## sherylb

We have only tried once when Kristin was 2 1/2ish months old. I have a mental block against dtd atm. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

oh I didnt know you dont have your period when BFing, see you learn a lot on here!

We've only BD'd once or twice since my BFP, poor hubby! but with the sickness then my finger injury he understands. I try and 'help out' :blush: to make sure he is not completely without any pleasure, but just have felt like BDing much at all.


----------



## nypage1981

well no duh! i wouldn't have even mustered those 2!


----------



## NDH

Not every bring woman doesn't get her period back. I think its usually around 6 months, but sometimes they come back right away (everyone knows women with babies leaa than 14 most apart, but they really are the vast minority) and sometimes it can take well over a year. But ya, exclusively on-demand breastfeeding is said to be a 98% accurate form of birth control for 6 months post birth.


----------



## sarahincanada

well its good to know! I hope to breastfeed and then I will have to decide when to start trying with my frosties. I was thinking at about 6 months as I will be 40 and a half, but seeing as they are with my 39 year old eggs theres no huge rush.

NY its funny, luckily the pregnancy and the injury brought us even closer together. I think it shocked hubby so much he has just been gushing with love ever since. he has always been very loving and tells me all the time, but after seeing me lie there in the emergency room with the top of my finger cut off I think it made him realize even more. and he looked after me so wonderfully I feel the same. So its ok theres no action as theres lots of love!!


----------



## flyingduster

yup, the deal is; the breast feeding has to be EXCLUSIVE and on demand (of the baby!) - NO formula, NO solids, NOTHING but breast milk straight from your boob. If you do that then the birth control from that is 98% up until 6 months. Beyond 6 months solids are normally introduced, and so the breastfeeding often goes down, and therefore so does your birth control stats.

Note that pumping and bottle feeding your expressed milk may lower your protection too, because it isn't your body feeding on demand in the same way. (that is what catches people out the most! They think they're feeding on demand, but it's often a bottle they expressed off earlier...)


It is basically natures way of spacing babies out so you don't go and get pregnant again right away! MANY women don't get their first PP AF until their baby is a year or so old! Some (2% of mums!) do get their period back before the 6 month mark though too.

And because we all know how our cycles work, we all know that we ovulate approximately 2 weeks before we get AF, so yes it is totally possible to catch that first egg and get pregnant before your period EVER comes back PP!!! So you have to be careful cos you have noooooo idea when you're ovulating and coming back to having AF again until she arrives - could be 6 weeks PP, could be 15 months!

So far I've had no sign of AF at all. So except for the big bleed after birth, I've had no AF for 14 months in total; it's freekin awesome! lol!


----------



## NDH

Lots of love here too though poor hub by hasn't had any action for nearly 3 1/2 months lol.


----------



## flyingduster

:haha: yeah, DH has had plenty of love and *cough* helping hands :blush: but we haven't dtd since mid pregnancy.... I was uncomfy when more heavily pregnant (though I was way more horny then too!) and then after the birth it was tender, then that abscess that wasn't fully healed till over 3 months after I had Caleb, and now it's been so long I'm scared.... *sigh* we'll get there one day, but like I said he's getting lots of lovin' still, and TBH I ADORE the fact that he's not once pressured me about the lack of sex; it'd freak me out if he did, I just need to come to terms with it contact there again after the stitches trauma!


----------



## babyhopes2323

awww sarah, your hubby is so sweet.. Ny i completely understand your wanting your AF back to know where you stand with ovulation etc xx

with my milk drying up from ,prematurity and being told to formula feed, i got my AF in november after delivering on the 30th of august x

i was afraid of soreness during the first bd session, bt that was all. im glad in a way that i had the c section because apart from the scar, my downstairs is all intact.

IN SAYING THAT, I HAVE TO TAKE MY HATS OFF TO ALL YOU MUMS, I BOW DOWN TO YOU, I HAVE NO IDEA HOW YOU WENT THROUGH NATURAL BIRTH, (CAPS LOCK FOR EMPHASIS) i had about 5 hours of labour, was in SO MUCH PAIN, and couldnt tolerate it, and hadnt dialated even after 5 hours so i CANNOT imagine how you guys did it. xx honestly. i would like ot have the will power to experience that atleast once.


----------



## sherylb

Everybody here had epidurals though right? Once I got my epidural it got so much better. My water broke at 11:30 and she was here at 6:20 so my labor wasn't too too long compared to most first time labors.


----------



## Huggles

I didn't have any pain meds. Lost my mucous plug, waters broke, and contractions started pretty much all at 6:30pm. Logan arrived at 1:53am.


----------



## sherylb

Wow you are a strong strong woman for not having any pain meds. My contractions went from not feeling to oh there's one to OMG GIVE ME MY EPIDURAL so quickly that I couldn't stand it. I also was shaking like a leaf after my water broke and couldn't stop on my own.


----------



## nypage1981

Aww sarah, thats so sweet. Just wait til he sees you give him a baby. The love will be like nothing ever before. Well, thats after you get past the initial "hating each other and arguing about everythign because you are both so tired and stressed out and around each other entirely too much stage!" lol. 

I went through labor with Ella, 15 hours, then I pushed for 2.5 and still had a c section. I've been there! lol. It was bad but it didn't scare me out of more babies. 

Flying- I would consider myself to be exclusively breast feeding on demand mostly. I may miss a feeding while working ma 4 hour shift, but hve only worked 3 of them, and he would only feed once in that time and I do pump then at work. So im hoping im still covered! 

Although, I am peeing on ovulation sticks each day to make sure im not ovulating just in case we did have sex. though we haven't for about a month, and only 2 times since birth! so not much action is going on over here so im good with my birth control plan right now!


----------



## sarahincanada

yes I think huggles and flying didnt have epidurals, I think they both did the hypnosis thing right? I remember huggles you talking about that for Jarod. NY did you have 15 hours without one? 

IM not good with medical things so I think I will be asking for one. I remember watching the pain my sister was in with contractions and I think it haunted me for life!!


----------



## MummyCat

I only had gas and air with Elizabeth, but had an epidural with Charlotte. Very different labours. as Lottie was back to back.

Preethi I really enjoyed my labours... specially Lizzie's :) 

Hope you're all okay! :flower:


----------



## NDH

I had no drugs either. I got water injections for my back labour and that was it. And that was with syntocinon/pitocin contractions too, and I didn't do hypnobirthing.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> I had no drugs either. I got water injections for my back labour and that was it. And that was with syntocinon/pitocin contractions too, and I didn't do hypnobirthing.

not sure what most of that means, but wow no drugs too! is this a choice you made? why do some people want no medications, im just curious the reasoning.


----------



## sherylb

Sometimes the medications affect breastfeeding success but it didn't affect ours.


----------



## NDH

Water injections I hadn't heard of prior to them being offered - i think its a Swedish thing. Basically 4 injections of saline into your lower back at the same time (stings like a &%#$) that causes your nerves to misfire and forget the pain for a while. Posterior (head facing up) babies can cause really bad back labour, and it was hard to focus through.
Synticinon/pitocin (same thing, different names in different countries) is a synthetic form of oxytocin, which is what makes your uterus contract. Its administered intravenously and can cause much more intense, painful labour if it hyperstimulates your uterus.
Hypnobirthing is what Huggles and Amy did.

I wasn't entirely opposed to drugs but i did want to try to do it without. But for me, I didn't want anything that would possibly cross the placenta and affect Sara, or affect my bonding with her post.birth. so morphine was out of the question for me. But i also believe in my body, that it was designed to give birth, and drugs can sometimes negatively affect the natural ways our body deals with pain. It wasn't about "winning any medals" or trying to prove I'm better than anyone else. I do believe that giving birth naturally isn't brave and anyone can do it, but you do have to be in the right head space.

Its another one of those personal choices though and i certainly don't expect everyone to feel the same way of course.


----------



## Huggles

Yeah, i did hypnobirthing. With Jarrod I had only read up on it so did the breathing and stuff for the labour, but knew nothing about how to deal with the birth - so that was pretty sore and i remember shouting ow ow ow. With him I wasn't allowed any pain meds other than epidural because they would have affected him (being so prem) and if there was any chance that he might have survived then pain meds would have interfered with that.
But my contractions were really mild with Jarrod - at first i thought it was just wind cramps (gas). I slept through most of the rest.

With Logan I was adamant i didn't want an epidural as i'm terrified of them. I had a really really really bad experience with conscious sedation when i had my wisdom teeth removed (woke up half way through - was fully conscious but could not move at all, so absolutely no control) and i was terrified something similar might happen with an epidural. My mom had one many years ago when one of us was born and it didn't work properly and she felt them cutting her (she had a c-section). So i was really scared something wouldn't work right and i'd have no control to then deal with the pain in my own way.
I wasn't overly opposed to gas & air - was keeping that as an option. Was a bit nervous about the pethidine option as i've heard that can make you feel spaced out and weird and once it's in you can't get rid of it. Whereas with gas & air if you don't like how you feel you take the mask away and the effect disappears almost immediately.
So for me i was anti-pain meds as I was terrified of not being in control.

The hypnobirthing was amazing though and made it all completely bearable and i felt in total control the whole time.


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah, what NDH said! Except posterior is when baby is head DOWN (as they should be) but with their back against yours, rather than their back in the 'hammock' of your belly. It is harder to birth them that way, but not as bad as breech (head up/feet or bum first!)

But yeah, any drugs you get will be absorbed into your blood stream, and therefore into the baby's too, though usually to a lesser extent of course! And I dunno, I'm just not keen on drugs unless they're necessary personally anyway, and that includes even simple paracetamol, but that is just a personal thing that I'm not big on drugs and chemicals and stuff. 

I was open to having pain relief if I wanted it though! I had the gas & air right there ready for me if I wanted it, but I never used it at all. My labour was hard work, but quite cool. The birth was freeking awesome and totally pain free with the endorphins my body was producing!

Sometimes drugs can cause a snowball effect where one drug isn't enough, or has worn off, and so they go up to the next level, and if it escalates to an epidural it often then snowballs into a caesarian section. Not always, obviously, but that is another risk that is associated, though I'm not sure what the actual stats are!!! And when using synthetic drugs it counters the bodys ability to control the pain itself - it is a proven fact that the mind and body, is far more powerful at controlling pain than ANY drug is, and drugs do interrupt that process.


And yeah, it wasn't anything about trying to be better or anything, but it was a *personal* thing that I really wanted to have a natural birth, cos I trusted (I hoped) that my body could and would do exactly what it needed to. It was a personal goal that I wanted to do if I could. Like I said, I was still open to having drugs if I needed it, but I simply didn't need it. The KEY thing I kept telling myself when it was feeling "too hard" was that my body WILL NOT and CAN NOT do more than I can cope with, because my body IS me! It will push me to my limits, but it simply CANNOT make me/itself go beyond what can be coped with. And yes it hurt somewhat, but I can cope with 60 seconds of hurt and then rest, it's not actually hours of continuous pain, it is in surges and waves. It's very cool really. :p


----------



## nypage1981

I am not big on drugs or anesthesia or anything either. I had all my wisdom teeth pulled without being put under like most do. i figured I could handle no pain. I was fine for like 5-6 hours until they started pitocin because water had been broke for a while. UGH. That killed me. I walked down the hallway and got stuck because I was almost passing out from pain. it was so sudden, my body didn't work nicely into it. I needed epidural at 3 cm! Felt aweful BUT it did not take well and after a nice few hours feeling ok, I was back to feeling the pain again. i don't really remember much, except they wouldn't give me any more, they wouldn't up it, nothing because I was "close" to pushing. So, I kind of went out of my own mind and don't remember a lot of the rest. Kind of dilusional. went on for hours. But no, not the entire 15 hours was done drug free, but a lot of it was. And all the pushing was. I remember screaming out in involuntary pain when we decided on a c section while they were wheeling me down the hall way because feeling such intense contractions and no long pushing for the baby to come out was pure hell. Lol. Guess I don't handle pain as well as I thought I did!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, also, after the 2.5 hours of pushing and we went for c section is THEN when we found out she was back to back.....posterior....or "sunny side up". Thats why she wouldn't come out. Bugger!


----------



## sarahincanada

I feel faint just thinking of the pain and being in a hospital setting :blush: everything I went for my frigging finger dressing I had to lie down as I get so nauseous in a hospital!

its funny as in my childhood my mum would never let me go under anesthetic for everything. I had a spare tooth in my mouth that was stopping another tooth from coming down, so she found a place that would do under local, I was 8.


----------



## nypage1981

You will ok! It all kind of goes quickly so that you jsut go with the flow and dont stop and have time to think hard about anything ya know?


----------



## Huggles

my wisdom teeth were growing sideways in my jaw so i had to have my gums cut open and the teeth broken in my jaw so they could get them out which is why i needed to be knocked out. But given that i woke up and was conscious while they were breaking the one tooth, but unable to move or do anything, i actually wished i'd rather had local so that I was at least in control! that's why i was adamant i wasn't having an epidural - no more not being in control!


----------



## sarahincanada

omg thats awful huggles! did you feel pain or were you just conscious?


----------



## Huggles

it was really really sore. I had my jaw cranked open so they could work and i was shouting "ow ow ow" and they just kept telling me it didn't hurt (they obviously thought the anaesthetic was working :roll: ) until i screamed really loudly as they pulled a piece out - the secretary in the waiting room heard me. I think then they realised i really could feel everything and so they gave me more meds.

With the exception of the whole Jarrod thing i can honestly say having my wisdom teeth out was the worst experience of my life and really traumatised me badly.


----------



## NDH

Omg Huggles that's horrible!

sarah, keep in mind that the pain of labour is totally unlike any other kind of pain. During labour your vital signs do the exact opposite of the usual pain response. And as Amy said, it only hurts for na little while. Sure labour may last for hours, but it only hurts for a minute at a time during contractions. And i found that it didn't even hurt the whole contraction. 

Www Nikki I can totally relate to the 2.5 hours of pushing. I remember being terrified that i'd need a section to get her out since she was stuck too, but they just would have done episiotomy and ventouse. The dr was there watching for the last half hour unbeknownst to me. He'd given me 15 minutes 45 minutes before she was born and im glad I didn't know when he'd come back cause I still had that 'just 15 minutes, I can do this for 15 more minutes mantra to keep me going.

Inductions ARE more painful and frequently lead to a domino effect resulting in a c-sectio (like you experienced). They have their place of course, as all medical interventions do, but they're far too prevalent imo.


----------



## sherylb

You know -- I was all upset b/c they told me I couldn't be induced on the 10th with her. I am so glad that it was just 3 days later b/c I am already trying to figure out how we are going to celebrate her birthday every year when it's so close to Thanksgiving.


----------



## NDH

Its going to be hard here too - my birthday is 2 days after Christmas, then her birthday is two weeks later lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im 13 weeks today so finally put up a ticker!
I might start to believe this is actually happening soon


----------



## MummyCat

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!! :dance: :yipee: :cake:

:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:

Congrats on 13 weeks Sarah!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Its super real! Your baby is developing little teeth and vocal cords. Imagine! 

Is 13 weeks 2nd tri now?


----------



## sarahincanada

well im waiting to monday night to say Im 2nd tri!!!
and little teeth? I dont even feel pregnant so its all so surreal!!


----------



## sherylb

Yay Sarah!!


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, your little ticker says little teeth! cuuuuute:)


----------



## sarahincanada

the size one says im a peach, I think I prefer the whats forming to the size one, unless I get rid of the scan photo and put both.
peach seems quite large and I dont look any different. my mum swears she barely got a bump at all due to being tall theres lots of room for bub (im 5'10).


----------



## NDH

Happy 13 weeks!

Booby party is gettmg close! :dance:


----------



## flyingduster

the fruit/vege size one is soooooo off in their comparisons though, that I personally hated it! I looked up lots of sites to find out the average size bub was each week, and it rarely ever matched up to the fruit size very well! lol. I think maybe the fruit and veges I buy are huge though?? 

What loved finding out was also the size my *uterus* was likely to be. Reading one day it was the size of a soccer ball already was shocking cos I was used to the idea of my baby being only hand-sized! lol.


YAY for 13 weeks though! You will never fully believe it except in brief flashes that bring you to tears (wonderful joyful happy tears!) but it's just soooooooo surreal to finally be growing your son or daughter inside you! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I took off the fruit one and put the developmental one up instead.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 13 weeks sarah!

And i agree that the size one is way off, simply because i saw the fruit/veg size comparison when someone was 24 weeks and having seen my baby for real at 24 weeks (jarrod) it was definitely totally wrong (jarrod was much bigger than the fruit/veg they compared it to).


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sarah !!!!!!!! YAY.. CONGRATULATIONS, AND HAPPY 13 WEEKS !! :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: to me, you are officially 2nd tri now.. ! xx yay, time is flying past, and I LOVE your ticker.. xxxxxxxxx :cloud9: :cloud9: its all real !!! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

so I went to my first maternity shop today to look, and ended up purchasing a few tops that were on sale! (they are actually tops I could wear not pregnant but room to grow). Im hoping most of my tops will be fine through the summer, I will go back at the end of april and get some pants though. I have a lot of yoga pants that will be fine but I want some capri's and one pair of summer cut off jeans. it was sooo surreal being in there, I felt a fraud without a bump. but Im getting to that stage where I feel like I want to undo my current pants so will want something comfy soon.
where were all of you bumpwize @ 13 weeks?


----------



## NDH

Im pretty sure at 13 weeks any 'bump' ' I may have had was all bloat lol. I'll go find a pic.


----------



## NDH

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...st-many-due-29-december-pic-overload-113.html

My 14 week bump pics are on that page. It appears I didn't take any at 13 weeks. Definitely no bump though.


----------



## sherylb

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/337047ED67.jpg 10+6

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/6ADA5E393D.jpg 15+4

I didn't have a 13 week one. :( Still not showing at 15 weeks.


----------



## flyingduster

I can't remember when I took my first pic, but it certainly wasn't that early, I think it was around the 20 week mark? I still wasn't showing by then really anyway!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

yeah not taking photos yet as I would just look bloated. although I should have a before so perhaps I will.


----------



## Huggles

No bump yet at 13 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







13 week bump.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahincanada

hows everyone doing? so I forgot to mention went to the hand guy on friday and he told me I dont need to go for dressings anymore and can do from home. so I was brave and did one yesterday, and had a good look at my 'stump'. it does look like a cut off finger, but its not _too_ much shorter than the index finger on my other hand, perhaps 1/2-3/4 of a inch less. its the having no nail and the blunt cut that looks so shocking. I will be wearing a bandaid for a while, still waiting for scab to drop off. Im going to look into reconstruction options, they can plump up lips, boobs, butts even do face transplants so surely I can get it lengthened with fat or something. they can even transfer a toe nail to a finger apparantly but not sure if I would go that far.

MW apt next week :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

I didn't have a bump yet that early either. i hated the time at the beginning like you felt as you were holding in a little secret from teh mass public because it was not obvious! Even like restaurants would ask if I wanted a wine tasting and you feel like a little school girl all beaming saying "nope, I can't im PREGNANT!!" lol. cant wait til you get a bump. 

Yay for no more hand doc dressing changes! Hope you are starting to feel better.:)


----------



## sarahincanada

NY I feel like such a fraud when looking at strollers or at the maternity store. I can imagine they get a lot of mentally challenged people pretending they are pregnant when they are not and I want to say to them I really am!!!


----------



## flyingduster

haha! I *totally* remember feeling like a fraud in the baby shops at first too!!!! I saw all these babies and obviously pregnant mums in there, and theres me, just normal, looking around too. lol! It won't be long.......


So glad your finger is healing well!!! And that you were able to look at it too - it must be good to know it's not really horrible looking? I think sometimes our imagined thoughts are so much worse than the reality, so good on you getting up the guts to inspect it!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Here it's common for women to be shopping for shower gifts and the like. I also felt weird though in the early stages.


----------



## NDH

I never went in any baby shops cause i was broke and cheap but have no self control lol. But I felt out of place at the midwife clinic at my first two appointment (14 and 17 weeks) with no bump.


----------



## sherylb

Ahhh memories of true brokeness. Yuck. So glad times are better now though we are still trying to be frugile until we save up enough to get down to 80% of the appraisal value of the house on our mortage.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i was all flat pretty ,much with a normal bloat at 13 weeks.. i didnt have much of a bump through my pregnancy as she was small lol xx

yay for not having to go to the hand doc anymore,:hugs:

i started shopping around the 5th month, i know what you mean about the flat belly and shopping !!!


----------



## Huggles

Glad your finger is healing so well and you don't have to go for any more dressings.


----------



## sarahincanada

hey someone posted this on another thread about nub theory

if you look at my ultrasound I dont see a nub, the thing at the end I thought was a leg, is that a nub?? i think its a bit big, must be a leg!!

I dont know if I can wait to find out!!! my book says they can start to hear this week, thats just amazing. Id like to call he/she by its name and imagine he/she in there. I might regret not having the surprise at the end, but I will be worrying more if he/she is ok anyway. ggrrrrrrrxfmkzmglmylxhmslhmlmslmhlsz!
 



Attached Files:







nub.jpg
File size: 222 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NDH

Im not really sure if that's a nub or not sorry i'm no help.

And oh my goodness we missed your boobie party yesterday!

Happy official second trimester! (You were seeing air as 13+3 right?)

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh yes I forgot that too!!!!

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## nypage1981

:holly::holly::holly:So if its a girl it has a nub? I never knew anythign about all that but it would be fun to try to guess!! I know what you mean about being torn. I was too but OH did bring up that fact that he needed to be able to envision what was in there to become close....so I let him have it.


:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake: <-----and cake, just cuz we all need cake. 

Congrats for 2nd tri. This is crazy, that 1st tri flew!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> that 1st tri flew!

WHAT!!!!!!! 
longest 13 weeks of my bloody life!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:

Happy 2nd trimester Sarah!!! :dance: 

Well done on doing your own dressing on your finger! Must have been quite a big step for you! You're very brave! 

Don't feel like a fraud shopping for baby stuff... enjoy every minute! I did a lot of shopping for cousins and friends long before we fell preggers so no one will look at you funny for looking at baby stuff without a noticeable bump! :D 

Re the nub... I think that might be a leg. Looks a bit big to be a nub, but I'm no expert! I can promise you that not knowing the sex, doesn't limit the bonding experience... I still spoke to my girls a lot... just in gender neutral terms... like.. 'oi, squidge... move that foot/arm/elbow out from under my ribcage' :haha: I remember more so with Lottie than Lizzie that she would have a flipping party in my tummy as soon as I lay down to sleep. So much so that one night as Mike was lying with his hand on my tummy (I lay on my side facing away from him) she kicked his hand off my tummy! :rofl: We then did wonder what sort of being was about to join us earth side! :rofl: but yeah... we def did bond with them. I'm sure knowing the gender and having a name chosen can give you extra peace of mind and that you feel more connected...but I didn't feel like I missed out on anything. :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

ohhhh yay! Boobie party!!!!

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


And I have no idea about the nub thing! DH wasn't sure about referring to him as 'it' for my whole pregnancy either, but we just called him 'bub' pretty much all the time. Even though 'it' sounds derogatory, I was so determined to not find out that it didn't matter to me! lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

mummy/flying I think it works if you are determind not to find out or have a strong desire not to, but I keep swinging both ways!! its so annoying! Im starting to really feel like I want to know, like it will drive me crazy not to know! Im such a typical libran that way, weighing the options and never really making a decision.

ps my boobs actually look very similar to the bouncing smiley, they are huge in proportion to everything else, its like Im showing in my boobs :dohh:


----------



## NDH

I kept waffling too Sarah - only decided on scan day really not to find out, and there were times I wished I had, bit I can promise you that you'll never have any rehrets about staying on team :yellow:. Sure you'll wish you found out at times, but the anticipation is like nothing else. And we both bonded fine too, though I was so convinced she was a he that i did often call my bump a he. But that's fine, she'll forgive me lol.

If you do convince hub by to find out you wont regret that decision either. It really is a decision you can't make wrong :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ndh you are right, cant go wrong either way. I suppose Im sitting here feeling its ages to wait till 20 week scan and so much waiting, that perhaps it would be more exciting to know now. Ive been through so much with the treatments and then the finger thing, that perhaps I want this lovely news earlier. hubby and I are going out for dinner tonight so I will bring it up!!

Im hoping to have 1 or 2 of my frosties being viable babies so I will hopefully be able to experience both. Im in 1 pregnancy group on here (for those who were LTTC or assisted conception) and one girl said she didnt have the patience to wait to find out for 1 and 2, but is staying team yellow for #3.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- you really have to want to be team yellow, otherwise it will not work and the wonder will kill you! I wanted to be team yellow so bad, and found out, and am just as happy I knew. Nothing missed, no regrets here. Its all fun regardless. Its fun if you dont know and fun if you do:) So no, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Huggles

My cousin's the same - found out with #1 and 2, but now has one boy one girl so is staying team yellow for #3.

I can never tell with the nub theory cos i always struggle to see a nub, but give me a potty shot and i can tell almost straight away.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah,i cant possibly out do all the boobie partiies that youve been thrown by the others .. !!! :cloud9: but as you can imagine, i am jumping with joy for you :dance: 

your first tri is officially over !!!!!! now comes the fun part, growing a baby bump, feeling movements, scans looking more exciting as you can see a whole lot more of the babys parts, etc,. xxx its going to be a fun and exciting ride !! and were all here, all the way., from all over the world, supporting you through it !!

i always wanted to find out, and dh wasnt entirely fussed about finding out, he knew i would do it and would tell him, so for me, i think being team yellow takes a whole lot of will power !! and seeing as many have done it on here, im probably one that lacks will power.. lol but i think you can do it !!!! zxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Flying - wanted to say i like your new sig :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! I talked to hubby last night and gave the pros to finding out...mainly saying its a lot of waiting and it would be such wonderful news to be able to get while we wait! he said he would love the surprise but will think about it. He doesnt mind me finding out but I said no we will do it together. he also said lets debate with his family at easter dinner so that would be fun....his sister already said she would have to know as she likes to plan and doesnt like surprises!! like you said NY whenever you find out its a wonderful thing and you cant go wrong.


----------



## nypage1981

Nope I dont regret at all knowing. With Ella I wanted to know SOOO bad and they couldn't tell! NOpe, stubborn baby. Wasn't showing us. Then with Kian I knew, and I wouldn't say I liked either experience better. Regardless, its fun!


----------



## sarahincanada

ny those new photos of kian and his cousin on fb are soooo cute! is your mum loving having 2 grandchildren so close in age?


----------



## sherylb

I actually had a mental breakdown b/c I couldn't shop for pink or blue. I don't remember if that was actually the day of my sono or a before.


----------



## Huggles

I was desperate to find out both times, although both times i was convinced it was a boy. Found out both times at my FA scan at 13 weeks and both times i was right!

My cousin, on the other hand, was told at 4 different scans that she was having another girl. Then at 32 weeks the gynae suddenly said, oh woops, looks like it's actually a boy!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah- thanks! Yes, mom loves the grand babies so close. Its funny when we all go out together people always want to know if they're twins. Lol.


----------



## NDH

I hope everyone had a lovely Easter


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

ndh hope you had a nice easter too! love the photos on facebook, saranna is so cute.

I was waiting till my midwife apt today to come and update, nothing too exciting. I can go for my 20 week scan at 19 weeks if I want, but she says sometimes people have to go back if they cant see anything. Im anxious for that one as I want to know everything looks ok then I will tell the world Im preggers! Im 15 weeks at the end of the week so I suppose I can last 4-5 weeks more. Have to go for bloods at 16 weeks and then I get my screening results a couple of weeks after.

Nothing else much exciting, my tummy is rounder but nothing much. A friend of a friend put her 15 week bump photo on FB and hers is huge. Its her 2nd, but still!

Ive had a few crying breakdowns about my finger. Now that the scab is off and Im just using bandaids I have to see it more, and its just shocking to me that this has happened. Its only about 3/4 inch shorter than normal, but its the blunt cut and no nail thats so shocking. Im having a hard time thinking that I have to live with this. One of my clients who does hand surgery said fingertip reconstruction is not common in north america, its very specialized. but I am determind! for now I keep a bandaid on so I dont have to look at it. The end is very sore if I hit it as its just a thin layer of new skin. :cry:

hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## sherylb

You have a lot of strength to have made it this far without telling the world. The night I got my :bfp: I was on the phone with my parents, in-laws, and our siblings. And our close friends. :-D I can't wait to see whether you are having a boy or girl. It's always possible that they can't tell but the likelihood according to the person that did ours (owner of the company) is that they can if they are properly trained. He said in all his years of doing sonos he has only not been able to tell the gender 2x. 

I can't imagine how upset it must make you to see your finger at the same time but I am sure over time the happiness over expanding your family will overshadow the sadness of your finger. Your LO is going to keep you so busy! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks sheryl, its funny I have no urge to tell people! I guess I just want to see everything looks ok at the 20 week scan then share it. Our close families know, just not extended and some friends.

so Ive decided not to find out as hubby really doesnt want to, we will find out if we have a 2nd (will be more exciting then anyway to find out if same or different). We debated it over Easter Dinner and everyone said wait except his sister who would have to find out! it will drive me crazy though! but I want to do as a couple.

and you are right, right now nothing much is happening as I dont feel the baby and not showing, once it all start happens it will overshadow my injury. Im ok when I dont have to look at it, guess I will be wearing a bandaid for the rest of my life!!


----------



## sherylb

Sounds like there should be some sort of fashion jewelry that covers that finger. Like the finger of a glove with a ring attached to the end?


----------



## sherylb

Finger Gloves are an idea. I'm sure there are better ones though. They say that they lightened them for the pictures but they are skin colored so they aren't visible. Neat!


----------



## NDH

Heh we used to call those finger condoms at work lol.


----------



## Huggles

ndh, i absolutely love your avatar pic - sara looks so chilled and relaxed!


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah you little stinker. I was all excited and sure that you'd decide to find out afterall. lol. Ok, fine, guess we can wait! Will your finger be healed up well by the time baby is born so you are able to pick up and hold baby?


----------



## babyhopes2323

glad everyones had a good easter xx :) 

Sarah, youve obviously got all the will power in the world to wait 9 months to find out xx it will be exciting for you and hubby though, so well done. xx :hugs:

sorry you feel really upset about your finger, i cant imagine , but youve got your friend whos a surgeon, and maybe that could be an option you consider for later ? x

hope everyones doing well, things are regular and boring on my end, nothing much happening, looking forward to the wedding we have to go to in malta first week of may x thats about it !

NDH, i love sarannas pics xx she is going to be a very tall little lady xx

Ny, Kians easter pics are so damn cute !! x


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks sheryl for the suggestions. I did buy some silicone things like that but right now they hurt as finger is swollen and they are white...if those are more flesh like I might try them. I was also trying to create in my head a cool ring that would cover that area and even have diamonds put on :haha: trouble is it would have to cover the whole finger or at least down to the knuckle or it may fall off. and really that brings more attention as its unusual. what I will probably end up doing when Im going out is using surgical tape to add a fake nail so its less obvious.

ny sorry to disappoint you :haha: I was definitely considering it but I want to do this as a couple and he really doesnt want to know. nor does my mum, MIL etc. But I said if we have a 2nd we are finding out so we can do both. but we can guess from my 20 week scan! I just hope everything measures ok, its so nervewracking. 

You had asked before if my finger will be healed to pick up baby ok...I hope so. Right now Im good at actually doing everything without using that finger...I stick it out. Its very sore at the top as its a thin skin so will take a long time until i can use it to pick up things. Larger things are ok as you use your whole hand, but small things I dont use that finger.

Preethi I did ask the hand surgeon I know and he said fingertip work is very specialised and he doesnt know many people in USA or Canada doing it :growlmad: but Im determind, I cant believe they expect me to live like this forever when they can do so much reconstruction for breasts, faces etc. Forgetting the aesthetic look having the fingertip not there feels very odd. (Hand surgeon says I will get used to it and eventually have all use back)

I just ordered a couple of things from here
https://www.bellyarmor.com/
my hubby is well into that kind of thing and insisted, so I got a blanket (luxe) which I like and can use anyway plus a belly band. I sit at a computer all day plus use laptops, cell phones etc. He is also going to be wiring a baby monitor as he wont allow a cordless device near the baby...thinks thats insane at a young age! Im just like yes dear :awww:


----------



## sarahincanada

so Im just starting to believe I might _actually_ be having a baby :happydance:

was going to wait till the 20 week scan to buy anything but I purchased some wall decals tonight online. I will attach some pics (I chose slightly different colours), we are going to do 2 green walls and 2 brown walls. We back onto conservation with deer and wildlife so thought it would be a good theme and I think good for either sex. Its going to be so much fun! already seen the furniture I want but will wait a month to order that. Its a crib, dresser and rocking chair. Theres already a built in wardrobe in the room but Im going to put in an Ikea system into it with loads of drawers, shelves etc. Lastly I want a nice rug on the floor.

ahhhh still dont believe it!
 



Attached Files:







decal1.jpg
File size: 168.1 KB
Views: 2









decal2.jpg
File size: 150.8 KB
Views: 3









decal3.jpg
File size: 83.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NDH

So pretty!


----------



## flyingduster

awww Sarah, I'm sorry your finger is still such an emotionally raw wound, I hope time heals it... :hugs:

Yay for team yellow!!!! I still almost can't believe you are really pregnant and gonna have a baaaaaaabbyyyyy! hehe. Yay! I love those decals!


----------



## sherylb

We have this Travel System that is brown and green and I really like it btw.


----------



## Huggles

beautiful wall decals.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah, the wall decals and everything is soooo pretty... wish you were here to help me decorate, if we had a 2nd bedroom that is !!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! being a designer the room is obviously going to be a bit OTT, its in my blood :haha:

sheryl thats a nice looking travel system, I think Im going to get the upper baby vista, a friend recommended it and it has the capability to put on a 2nd seat if we have a 2nd sooner than later. That Im going to wait to buy right at the end though.

how did you all know what to buy when it comes to small things like bottles and stuff? is there a list somewhere??!! my SIL got us a baby bullet to make food, she was so excited she got it right away for us!

also I will need a tutorial on cloth diapers, I would like to use them but dont really understand them lol


----------



## sherylb

Don't stock up on too many of one kind of bottle. Some babies are really picky and it takes several tries to find one that they will take. K doesn't do well with bottles at all so I mainly used hers when pumping to store milk. Same with pacis. I got several of one kind and for a little while she would take the green ones like they had at the hospital but now I have a bag of unused pacis that can't be returned or given away.

I got our convertible carseat today for 25% off. 

Pictures from 5 month re-introduction to food 

Spoiler
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576324_561992671203_118200218_30724500_279630321_n.jpg
Sweet potatoes. Her first food now that we are trying food again. This was after she finished eating.
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/472620_561992621303_118200218_30724499_685251569_o.jpg
Bath after sweet potatoes


----------



## nypage1981

Oooh that first tree is one i've been eyeing too. Not sure what site I saw it on, or if it was that exact one but really similar! I love the 2nd one too and would be so cute with woodland animals. Will be so pretty! 

Just think, you'll feel the baby moving soon!


----------



## sherylb

Sarah are those from Etsy.com? They had really pretty decals when I thought we would go that route.


----------



## NDH

Good deal on the car seat sheryl :thumbup:

Sarah I wont be much help with bottles and other little things, but cloth diapers I can do  For starters, read this https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/349794-beginners-guide-cloth.html. and then ask away! Huggles and Amy and Nikki and I can probably get you sorted between us  its really confusing and overwhelming initially but once you understand the different types its fun and addicting lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Exactly what NDH said. I was sooooo overwhelmed when I looked into cloth during pregnancy that I decided against it. Until he was a few months old I finally felt I had researched and "begun" to understand. Now I just wish I'd have stuck to it and done it from the beginning!


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl those pics are really cute! She looks so happy in her bath.

I left most of the smaller things like bottles etc for my baby shower which was at 33 weeks.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, Huggles has a good point. I researched the hell out of everything and had my registry good and ready before we sent out shower invitations.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, things like bottles; just get a couple of one or two types, but not loads of one type cos each baby can have different preferences!!!

I'm no help on a travel system, cos I've never used one and don't really believe in leaving babies in their carriers any more than necessary (ie in the car!) 

As for cloth nappies; they are really overwhelming initially, but keep researching them, and ask us as much as you like cos there are a few of us who do cloth nappies now just within this wee group, and we can at least point you in the right direction for help and info!!!

Basically though, read that post NDH linked cos it outlines it all simply. Here is another link that while it is NZ based, it gives a good over-view of pros and cons each type provides: https://www.thenappylady.co.nz/clothnappystyles.asp



There are pros and cons with each system, and no one system is best for every baby, nor is any one brand better for all babies. If you want to try them out, I suggest you simply buy one or two of your favourite looking TYPES (ie the things above) in some brands you like the look of/price of/ethics of/whatever and go from there. You can't know what your baby will be like, so you won't know if those ones will fit or suit you after all, so do NOT go out and buy a whole great set of one sort! No matter what anyone tries to tell you that they are awesome and the best nappy ever!!!!! lol. Caleb doesn't fit a lot of brands cos he has long skinny legs so the leg holes are way too big and he leaks out the sides. So I need to be aware of that, whereas others have heavy wetters that need HIGH absorbency and more leak-guards. Others are on a budget and need cheaper styles. Others can't deal with complicated separate bits and inserts so need a simpler system.... it all varies and everyone will have favourites!


Caleb is going nuts on solids now too! :dance:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_6582.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_6566.jpg


----------



## sarahincanada

flying/huggles/ndh did you do cloth right from the beginning?
Im going to a baby trade show at the end of the month so Im sure there will be some cloth diaper booths.

huggles/sheryl Im not having a baby shower...we dont really do them in england (when I was growing up anyway) and Im very uncomfortable with the thought of having a party for people to bring me presents :haha: MIL and SIL already mentioned one and I said no way, people can bring a present for the baby after its born if they want. So I will be doing the purchasing myself, its all the little things I have no idea what we need! hubby mentioned the one shop we went to gave us a list so I will look for that.

my tummy seems more rounder when lying down and jeans feel tighter so in that wierd inbetween stage.

so I was 15 weeks yesterday. I go for my 2nd set of bloods for my screening in my 16th week. And I can go for my ultrasound from 18-20 weeks. MW said that if I go too early I might have to go back if they cant measure anything. So I said Id compromise and go in my 19th week :haha: but now Im thinking I will go in my 18th week and can go back if I need, then I will see bub twice. what do you think? my 18th week is the week after SIL's wedding and mum will be here so hoping they will let her in the room as well as hubby.


----------



## Huggles

i had all my cloth diapers when he was born, but we only started using them at 7 weeks. I tried the odd one on at 5 weeks, but they started fitting nicely from 7 weeks so that's when we started using them.

I bought OSFA (one size fits all) nappies so they often aren't quite small enough for a newborn.

1) 5 weeks
2) 7 weeks
3) 14 weeks
4) 20 weeks
5) 24 weeks (today)
 



Attached Files:







cherubtree 5weeks.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









cherubtree 7weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









14 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









24 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Huggles

Also, i actually did buy my entire nappy system (cherub tree) before he was born, as well as all one kind of bottle and dummy (MAM) and so far everything has worked well for us.
However i do know people that have had problems with buying all one kind of bottle (usually Avent interestingly enough) and then the baby refuses it and they have to go out in a panic to find something the baby will take.

i did look at various different types of nappies before buying. Luckily for me my cousin owns an online cloth diaper store so i had access to all the different brands of diapers sold here, so i could look at and touch all the different brands, then i tried them on a doll, and then i decided which i liked best for a variety of reasons.


----------



## NDH

I think im the only one here who has used cloth right from day one (I hope to keep her bum sposie free in case she takes after me with the chemical sensitivities). To do cloth for newborns you really either need newborn ones or prefolds and properly sized covers. Prefolds would be by far the most economic, and they can be used as burp cloths or for extra diaper stuffing down the road whereas with the sized ones they grow out of them so quick and you either have to sell them on or hope they last if you store them for the next bub. I was all about sized ones initially, but now that Sara fits into OSFM (one size fits most) I'm liking them a lot. especially the cheap ones from china to be honest. 

In the natural parenting forum they're all about trying different brands. I do agree that its best to try the different types (prefolds, fitteds, pockets, all in ones, all in twos/snap in ones) but honestly, once you find the type you like best I think its fine to buy all one brand. A trick i learned is to have a couple velcro covers with double leg gussets and if you go through a stage where your diaper doesn't fit right and leaks a but, throw the cover on over top at diaper changes. Not getting into the habbit of buying multiple brands might help stave off the addiction :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone, I havent read the link yet but I will read that then maybe your comments will make sense!! I dont even know the basics, but assume they are a washable outer layer and you have a disposable inner layer but much smaller than a normal diaper waste?? am i right so far? :haha:

are the cloth diapers more bulky looking in clothing? the ones Ive seen in the store seem so bulky but then again Ive never really looked at a proper diaper.

I just purchased my first piece of baby clothing!!! 4 little onesies as my favourite kids store (mexx kids) 2x in a light cream with dots and 2x striped teal green. there wasnt much gender neutral so I grabbed them plus it was buy one get 50% off a 2nd. I got the 3-6 months as the 0-3 months werent that much smaller. they are so little :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Sarah there are some like what you described - they're called a hybrid. Or some people will use a flushable/disposable liner inside to catch most of the poo and then toss/flush it.

I'll make a photo montage of my diapers and changing system when i have a chance. I've got every different type and it mmight make more sense with a visual


----------



## NDH

Oh and yes some of them can be quite bulky, especially the one size fits most ones, but there are also very trim brands that aren't much thicker than disposable. And you can buy things like bodysuit extenders to give extra room for cloth, and big butt pants too. And baby legging are quite popular among cloth users as well whick keep the legs warm but show off the diaper (and give easy access for changes too) Most of mine are quite trim though and haven't been a problem with clothes fitting.

Hoorat for your first baby clothes! :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

I use AIO (all in one) pocket nappies, so they are a waterproof cover which then gets inserts put inside the 'pocket'. Each one has a microfibre insert and a hemp insert. The microfibre absorbs quickly and is soft against baby's bottom, but the hemp locks the wetness away, stopping it from leaking too quickly.

I then use a disposable/flushable liner to catch the poo's (and to protect the nappy on the odd occasion i put cream on his bum).
If he just wee's, then i wash the liner once and reuse, then throw away after second use. If he poo's then i just chuck it away.

With prefolds that ndh mentioned, I think it also depends on the brand of prefold you buy becuase the ones i have are very bulky and i couldn't use them on logan until he was about 3 months or something as they were just too big and bulky. (i got a pack as a gift). They're apparently brilliant for night time though as they are very absorbant and hold the wee better (mine are cotton), but i still use a disposable at night so don't use them for that. In fact i only use them if i know i won't be able to change his nappy in 3 hours for whatever reason. I'm not a big fan of the ones i have (econobum) as I find them very awkward to get one and just a mission basically. However i do know that some other people love them.

re cloth diapers being bulkier than disposables. Again, it depends on the brand and the type of nappy you choose. My sil uses one kind which is definitely very bulky and she always has to use the next size up of clothes. Logan's cherub trees on the other hand are no bulkier than a full disposable. Yes, when you put a clean disposable on it's much less bulky, but as soon as they've wee'd twice the disposable hangs and bulges and gets much bigger. The cherub tree nappies i use are one size when i put them on and the same size 3 hours later when full of wee. And he fits into the "right" size clothes. When he grows out of an item, I have on occasion used a disposable in that same piece of clothing for whatever reason and even with that the clothing is still too small. So no, not all cloth diapers are very bulky.

Also, what i like about the cloth is if you put certain clothes on over a disposable, as soon as the disposable is full it pulls to one side and you have this weird bulge pulling the clothes skew (normally if there's poppers in the crutch or something, the nappy goes down one leg and the clothes cling to the other leg - looks very odd. With the cloth nappies this doesn't happen. No idea if that makes any sense though LoL.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2029.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2030.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NDH

Huggles there are two sizes of prefolds - you probably have the second size. Are Cherub Trees an AIO with a pocket for extra boosting or just a pocket? Cause technically an AIO is wash and wear with no extra bits to add.

I've taken photos of everything. I realized after a video might have made more sense but i don't like talking on camera lol. Waiting for them all to upload then will put together a beginners guide to cloth - with pictures! Lol


----------



## Huggles

Maybe mine are then referred to as pocket nappies, and not AIO?
I always used to call them pocket nappies, but have since heard people referring to pocket nappies as AIO so i got confused.
The inserts go in the pocket, so no, they are not really wash and wear, there is stuffing involved.

I didn't know there were 2 sizes of prefolds. Econobum only has the one size, but they are sewn so that you fold it in 3 lengthways for bigger babies, and widthways for smaller babies. But folding it widthways makes it really wide between the legs, which is why logan could never wear them. Then i discovered a website showing how to do different folds using snappies, so i did those for a bit. Today he's got one on folded widthways for the first time (i ran out of cherub trees - wash day). It's still a bit wide, but at least now he can move his legs around it.

I have a trifold booster pad for my cherub tree made from really nice soft material. It's virtually the same shape as the prefold. If my prefolds were made from that i would very likely use them a lot more often.


----------



## NDH

I hope this helps rather than confuses you more.

*Two-Part systems* (meaning you buy and use the absorbent part and the waterproof part separately)
First up are your basic, old fashioned diapers. 

* Terry flats* are basicqlly a square towel that you can fold in various ways to adjust the absorbency and fit as needed. More complex than any other system, but lots of people do like them, and they,re by far the most economical option. Secure with pins or a snappi (shown below) and put on a waterproof cover.

*Prefolds* are rectangles that are sewn with a couple of layers together and an extra layer in the middle third. The easiest way to use them is to pad fold into thirds and place insideva cover which you then put on baby. Alternatively tthey can also be put on the baby with various folds, secured with a snappi and then the cover goes on after (more secure for poo)

Terry flat and prefold, unfolded:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_132739.jpg

Terry flat folded and secured with a snappi:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133002.jpg

Prefold pad folded and placed into a waterproof cover.
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133036.jpg


*Fitted diapers* are the third type of non-waterproofed diaper. They're just the absorbent part, but shaped to look and fit like a diaper with leg and waist elastic. They can come with velcro, snaps, or with the need to be secured with a snappi. Great for containing newborn poo as they have elastic legs and so do the covers, so it's harder to escape. Like the flats and prefolds they're more economical as you only need a few waterproof covers.

Fitted diaper with velcro closure:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_134131.jpg

*One-Part systems* (meaning the waterproof part and absorbent part have to get washed with every use. Some assembly may be required but it's not the same as an actual two part system)

*Pocket Diapers*
As the name suggests, these have a pocket that you stuff with the absorbent insert. It's an empty shell that has a waterproof outer layer and usually microfleece or something similar that keeps the baby's bum dry, and the insert gets stuffed in between those layers. Can be velcro (as Huggles' are) or snaps (as mine are) to close. As Huggles mentioned, these are great for adding absorbency as you need it. My inserts are made of three layers of bamboo fabric and I usually only need one.

Inside of the unstuffed pocket diaper with the pocket part showing:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133516.jpg

Insert half stuffed into the pocket:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133545.jpg

*All-In-One/AIO*
As the name suggests, these are the waterproof and absorbent part sewn together. They're the easiest system to use as there's no assembly required. The drawback with these is they take longer to dry and they're also the most expensive as you can't get away with reusing any covers etc. They're the most like a disposable though - just put on and take off as normal, the only difference is you're putting it into a pail to wash later instead of throwing out :thumbup:

I have two photo examples for you. Unfortunately I grabbed red in both types. The first is a traditional AIO where all the layers are sewn together and it takes ages to dry.
Done up:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133109-1.jpg
Opened out:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133131-1.jpg

The second type has half of the absorbent part sewn inside and the other half as a sewn-in flap that makes it a bit quicker to dry.

Done up:https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133236.jpg
Opened up:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133302-1.jpg
Flap open for easy drying:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133251.jpg

*All-in-Two(AI2)/Snap-in-One(SIO)*
The absorbent part of AI2s is separate to the waterproof outer shell and snaps apart for washing and drying. The one I'm showing is a bit more complicated than other AI2s can be but it's the only one I have (and colour coordinated so not really that bad, honestly). They can be a bit cheaper than an AIO because the shells dry faster than the inserts so if you have extra inserts you can re-use the shell as soon as it's dry.

Done up:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133313-1.jpg
Open: https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133339.jpg
Snapped fully apart:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_133423.jpg

*Other bits*
*Covers* can be made of PUL (polyurathane laminate), fleece, or wool. Here's a fleece one and a PUL one. They go over the flats, fitteds or prefolds to make them waterproof and can be snaps or velcro closures.
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_134213.jpg

*Liners* line the diaper to make it easier to clean up the poo. They can be disposable/flushable, or cloth. Cloth ones are typically made of microfleece which acts as a stay-dry layer to repel wee away from the skin and keep baby's bum dry. Obviously they need to be washed rather than tossed, but it's easier to rinse off a small piece of fabric than the whole diaper. Disposable/flushable ones can just be flushed away, but they do keep baby's bum wetter.

Three shapes/sizes of fleece liners, and a flushable one with the roll:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_134102-1.jpg

There are also lay-in boosters, which add extra absorbency without extra bulk. I don't have a photo of any of those. 

With cloth you will also need a couple of wetbags which you can throw the dirty diapers (and soiled clothes too) into until it's time to wash them. Zippers or drawstrings available. Zippers contain the smells better though. Again, I don't have a picture.

Cloth diapers also come in a wide range of sizes. Besides small (sometimes extra small/newborn depending on the brand), medium, large or one size fits most (OSFM/OSFA) there can be a lot of discrepency between sizes. 

Here's a picture of one of every kind of diaper I own side by side to show you what I mean. 
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120415_134632.jpg
Besides the pink butterflies one which is OSFM, and the bottom orange one which is medium, they're all rated as smalls. So you can see that some brands are bulkier than others, and a trim OSFM can fit a small baby sooner than some supposedly small diapers too!

I didn't cover one-size-fits-most as Huggles's photos of Logan show pretty clearly how they work with the adjustable snaps to make them bigger/smaller as needed.


----------



## flyingduster

Yup Sarah, read that link NDH posted, it's very brief (just the first post) but will explain the different types quickly and easily.

Cloth nappies generally don't have ANYTHING you throw away, so no disposable bits. You CAN get hybrids like NDH said, that *do* have a disposable absorbent bit inside, and you also can get disposable liners that purely catch solids (they are tissue-thin, and aren't there for absorbency at all, only catching solids!)

The essentially have a waterproof outer bit, and an absorbent inner bit, for obvious reasons! But they all work in different ways...


I never intended to use cloth initially, cos I wanted to not worry about it when I was trying to come to grips with a newborn! lol. And as it turns out with that abscess I got I was hardly mobile much at all so doing the washing and stuff was impossible for me to do in those first weeks anyway. So Caleb was about 8 weeks old when I started using cloth, and since then he's not had a single disposable touch his toosh! lol!! I used prefolds at first cos the pocket nappies I had were too big around his skinny lil thighs and they leaked. But the prefolds were great and did the trick for us nicely until he grew in to the pockets more. I now use pockets full time, but having just won a fitted nappy I'm gonna try that one as a night nappy tonight! hehe.


----------



## Huggles

great post ndh :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!

and wow ndh that was so helpful, you should copy and paste it into a blog and put the link in your profile, for those considering them :thumbup: it really explained it well.

the photos of the group made me melt, I just think about a lovely bum going in them. remember flying when you were practicing your wraps and were using a teddy? now you have a beautiful boy. wow what a miracle they all are :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Im going to a baby show at the end of the month so I hope there will be some booths so I can get a sample of each type. I will probably go for a more hybrid type of one as I do have the funds and I will be a working mom (I am the main earner in the family) although hubby may get into the more complicated type!

the ones I was looking at (someone mentioned to me) they have a 100% biodegradable insert
https://www.gdiapers.com/environmentally-friendly-diapers/biodegradable-disposable-diaper-inserts
or a washable cloth insert
https://www.gdiapers.com/environmentally-friendly-diapers/cloth-diaper-inserts
LOL the video shows how to put them on and they are all happy lovely babies, they dont show the screaming peeing ones lol. But I love the design of the outer shell, for a girl they have a cute one with ruffles. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

wow my ticker says bubs legs are outmeasuring arms for first time :cloud9:
I just dont feel pregnant at all, its so bizarre. tummy is rounding a little but it just looks fat not bump. whats the earliest someone can feel the bub for their first?

I might have mentioned my next scan is 18-20 weeks and I said Id compromise with my MW and go at 19 weeks as she said sometimes they cant measure everything when you go earlier and you have to go back. but Im so impatient Im so tempted to go right at 18 weeks and if I have to go back then i will. what do you all think? I know its only a weeks difference but I cant wait :cry:


----------



## Huggles

I felt Jarrod for the first time the day i hit 16 weeks.

Those diapers look rather nice. And very interesting that they can even be composted! When i got my compost bin the instructions said that biodegradable nappies should not be added. But i think they meant the newish biodegradable disposables. Very impressive that those inserts are so biodegradable they can actually be composted!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> I felt Jarrod for the first time the day i hit 16 weeks.
> 
> Those diapers look rather nice. And very interesting that they can even be composted! When i got my compost bin the instructions said that biodegradable nappies should not be added. But i think they meant the newish biodegradable disposables. Very impressive that those inserts are so biodegradable they can actually be composted!

oooh I hope I feel bub soon. can you describe how it felt?

yes I like that part too, I think if you flush they give you a stick to break it down even in the water. Ive read that its mainly north american toilets that can handle flushing without breaking it up, perhaps north americans in general do larger 'dumps' so bigger toilets :haha:

but would I try to stick to the cloth inserts more? i suppose it depends how absorbant their disposable liners are?


----------



## Huggles

it depends on your reason for using cloth - if you're doing it to save money (like me), or to protect baby's bottom from chemicals (like ndh), then cloth inserts would make more sense.

If you're doing it for the environment, then cloth is better, but given how biodegradable those inserts are they would be fine too.

If you're doing it because a cloth bum looks cute then either insert would be fine.


I'm not really sure how to describe the feeling. It wasn't like bubbles popping or like butterflies which is how i've often heard it explained. I could just feel something moving inside, very slight, and only while i was lying still on my back (if i was moving around i didn't notice it it was that faint). It wasn't definite hard kicks, those came later, i think around 22/23 weeks, but i could just feel something moving. Maybe like a worm wriggling or something. :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

yes mainly doing it as Ive already eliminated plastic water bottles so hoping to help eliminate plastic diapers! plus I have very sensitive skin so hoping the less plastic will be better if bub does too.

omg cant wait to feel bub, hopefully this next month will be exciting. its going fairly quickly.


----------



## NDH

Those diapers are cute!i've only heard of gro-via hybrids before (and I think Flips are too) but those g-diapers are cute. And that newborn trial pack looks perfect. Most people I know use hybrids for camping and travelling, but they'd still be a good way to reduce your environmental impact without having to do as much laundry (though my washing routine only takes 20 minutes every other day). 
Oh and North American toilets use more water so would be a lot more powerful and able to handle flushing them. Our toilets are a very low pressure dual-flush system.

I felt Sara move around the 14 week mark. I've known people who have felt them earlier (someone claimed 8 weeks but i have a hard time believing that as they're only 1cm long), but 16-22 weeks is normal for most first time moms (can be later though, as Preethi experienced, especially with an anterior placenta). I felt like I was being tickled on the inside and kind of a popping sensation the first time, and a week later was getting proper kicks.


----------



## NDH

Oh also, gdiapers hybrids look to be quite affordable - comprable to disposables. The disposable inserts available here are nearly $1 each :shock: I would get some cloth inserts too and see how it goes. If you or hubby finds it too much you've always got the eco disposable inserts to use :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ndh, I think the gdiapers started in oz. its fairly expensive to be buying the outer layers at the beginning, I dont even know how many I need to not do laundry too much :blush::haha: and then what if I dont like the fit like some of you say, but hopefully if I use the newborn then small it will be ok?
I dont even know how many changes do you do in a day :blush: oh boy its going to be a fun ride :happydance:


----------



## NDH

It totally depends on your baby. They say as a general rule of thumb to expect 12 changes a day in the first weeks, and some babies do require more, but right from the beginning I never had to do more than 8 or 9, and that was with changing her overnight too. I average about 7 changes a gay now (and have for ages) though sometimes its 6 and occasionally its been as many as 10 when she's being a super pooper :wacko:
The newborn starter pack looks great - 12 newborn shells and 6 small shells and if you use the $10 off your first purchase its only $140 (plus about a weeks worth of inserts). With the shells you'll likely find that unless baby has pooed you'll just need a quick wipe and air them out and then you can reuse them a few times before needing to wash them, so you really shouldn't need more than that anyway.

Eee in 6 months you're going to have a little bum to change :cloud9: little bums are so cute, even when they poo 4 or 5 times a day like mine does right now :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh I love the bums. Im used to poop from the cats and dogs so we will be ok and I somewhat remember my nieces poop lol. when I was looking at the onesie I got yesterday it looks so small, and I was thinking how crazy there will be a little warm person in there soon. I got the 3-6 months but it looks tiny.

thank you for the help, they do free shipping to canada so I think I will get the starter kit, a couple extra small shells, some cloths and disposables from them. then I will get a few canadian brands to have a choice.

when roughly will they go to medium?

anyone got any recommendations for things like wipes, bum cream etc....NY being in north america perhaps you would know our brands. I saw a wipe warmer in a shop....is that worth getting? what else do I need for changes?


----------



## NDH

It depends on the brand, and the size of your baby, but that one looks like Sara would still be in Smalls for another month at least another month or two, though she could wear the mediums now.


----------



## sherylb

I use a Prince Lionheart Ultimate Wipe Warmer. I had a smaller one but it broke and I had to get another one. She didn't like cold wipes. That warmer has a pillow that you wet whenever you add wipes (once a week for us). Some people have issues with them needing to be replaced more often than others but I have had mine for 2 months and haven't had to change the pillow. 

I was using Huggies wipes but I have decided to switch to generic. I use desitin diaper rash cream and it helps quickly. I have a changing pad with the u shape and a minka cover but I put a thin blanket and a boppy waterproof pad over the cover. I guess you wouldn't need a diaper genie since you want to go the cloth route? I also keep a waterproof pad and blankets in the diaper bag for changes out of the house.


----------



## flyingduster

One thing I learned, that reinforced my desire to do 100% cloth, is that landfills are _designed_ that things do NOT break down and decompose. They mummify! Even biodegradable things! 
So the biodegradable nappies I threw in the rubbish were still being added to landfill and still not going to break down. I HAD thought I was doing the good thing by compensating for my use of disposables by at least using biodegradable ones, but yeah, turns out I was no better for the eco system than if they were regular ones.

So while hybrids will be better than full 'sposies cos it is physically less plastic & chemicals being used and thrown away, unless you actually compost them, if throwing them into the landfill then it won't be of any benefit being biodegradable. And if composting them yourself, you will need a fairly significant compost system to get through the 10+/- changes a day that a newborn does..... (Caleb now does about 4-6 changes a day, depending on how much nappy-off time I do, so it does gradually improve!)

Also note that poop is supposed to be flushed regardless of if you use disposables or cloth! Not too much of an issue with the newborn poop that is like liquid, but as they get older most people have no idea that you're supposed to remove and flush the poop from disposables too; they just bundle them up and throw them out!


As for what else you need; if you are doing cloth nappies I highly recommend you do cloth wipes too. For that you can just use old flannels or cut up some towels or sheets or whatever. Or you can buy cloth wipes fairly cheap too. Then just use water and the cloth to wipe a bum, plonk it in to the bucket instead of the rubbish, and wash with the rest of the nappies you wash! :) If you use disposable wipes then you can get ones that are safe to flush, but the majority of them are supposed to be thrown out in the rubbish. I don't know much about the different brands of disposable wipes though, except that some babies are sensitive to the chemicals in them so be wary of that if you are sensitive already...

For bum cream, I use weleda calendula cream: linky or Made4Baby barrier cream: linky as both are low in chemicals that I know I am sensitive to and want to keep to a minimum on Caleb! :)


The wipes warmer thing is a waste of time and money IMO. I've never had a problem with room-temp wipes, but if you DO have an issue, a quick hold in your hands will warm the chill off without having an entire warmer!!! lol. Having a wipeable or washable change mat for under them is good, cos you will get poop smeared on it, and they will also pee on it when their nappy is off. lol! I have a change table that I have found is a god-send for my back! I change him on the floor in the living room fairly often too, just cos that's where we often are, but it does my back in very quickly trying to hold a squirmy baby down while bending over on the floor! LOL! But otherwise there isn't anything more you need for changing. 

When I go out I have wipes, a spare nappy or two, a small bottle of water, a wetbag to put the dirty nappy in (if using disposables you'd have plastic bags to put it in before throwing away) and a change mat to put him on cos I don't trust surfaces in the public toilets! lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry i cant help you out like these mums, as they know best with the cloth diaper system.. xx i use normal pampers disposable wipes, and for 
nappy rash creams, i use sudocrem, i think its well known in the UK and works for adults too with eczema, bed sores, nappy rash etc,its great.. but if you want to go au naturale, then best to consult flying , huggles, ndh, sheryl etc, seems like theyre doing a brilliant job !


----------



## babyhopes2323

cant believe its going to be a mere 6 months !! and youll have a cute lil baby bum to wipe.. its amazing xxx :cloud9: im a huge fan of bums too.. and theres a pic of caleb on fb lying on his tummy, and his bum looks soooooo cute xx


----------



## Huggles

On average I use 4 cloth nappies per day + 1 disposable overnight. If he poo's just after a nappy change then 5 nappies per day. He generally only poo's once per day.
I change his nappy every 3 hours.
I only wash twice a week. I have 18 cherub trees, plus 1 bumbeetles. I also have a pack of 12 prefolds + 3 covers, but i hardly ever use those. If you use disposables overnight then 20 cloth nappies would be enough so that you only have to wash twice a week. If you use cloth overnight then 24 would be fine.

I use normal Johnson & Johnson wetwipes. I hardly ever use bum cream.
I don't have a wetwipe warmer, and untiil now haven't really felt it was necessary. But it's been summer. It's now starting to get much colder as we are in autumn, and if i had one i reckon i would use it during the winter. But i'm not about to go out and buy one.


----------



## sherylb

Pretthi -- We use disposables too.  Right now we are in just a diaper after our first solid food poo this morning. But it's been raining all day so I want to make sure we aren't going to lose power during her bath.


----------



## nypage1981

Great demo NDH!

Sarah- I would personally go for your scan at 18 weeks and if you need another at 20, oh darn. lol. I am not patient. 

I don't use any flushable liners because they were said that they could be reused and washed in the washing machine if only pee...so I was thinking I didn't want to flush something that could survive the washing machine. 

What I do is use fleece liners so if He poops and it was something i don't want to deal with, I throw it away. Since I used cheap fleece and cut up a bunch of them I don't care if it gets thrown. But then his pee and easy poops I just wash the liner. I've actually never thrown a liner away yet. 

LOL at North Americans and our big poops. hahaha. so gross! 

I dont really know when the whole movement thing started...im not good at remembering exacts like that! It will happen. Lol. Then at the end you'll pray for one night that you aren't being attacked from the inside.


----------



## nypage1981

ooops, skipped a page. 

Sarah- re wipes etc. I just started using the cloth wipes a month ago and like them. I don't use them for poop though, I use Huggies disposables. Which is a pain because I have a cloth diaper on, so need to grab a small shopping bag and have that for the wipes to throw in. Kinda stupid, but it works. Yes, changing pad that is covered and get a few different covers for it as you'll be changing it often. We have a cover and then waterproof pads on it like this but I think they're Carters https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1B74AM5HMGFJRNFWWC6A. So sometimes when he poops and pees we can just take that off and put another one down and the cloth changing pad cover didn't get touched. Here's a changing pad cover https://www.google.com/products/cat...5eyHJL-8ASWiZnmCQ&ved=0CJABEPMCMAI#ps-sellers

For butt cream- if you use cloth you can't use normal cremes. I bought CJ's butter in Vanilla cake the other day and like it. This is ok for using on cloth diapers. https://www.cjsuniqueboutique.com/?p=327

I didn't get a wipes warmer and our wipes are freezing. Lol. Yes, I feel bad, but I just didn't want to train him to like them warmed and then get more pissed when out in public and I don't have them all toasty. I hold in my hand if they're extra cold.


----------



## sarahincanada

ok so now I feel very educated about cloth diapers and my choices thanks to you all Im ready to move onto the next subject :haha::

breastfeeding, bottles etc.
I plan on breastfeeding, but I have no idea about it apart from baby on boob :haha:. I know some people pump, and so then you need a pump and bottles and bottle cleaner? Ive heard of people not pumping and doing breast only, but how do you know if you need bottles etc.. Any help appreciated :wacko:

I will need to write a list of topics I need to learn about: what else will I be needing to know about before bub gets here, what will I need to buy. One other topic will be clothes....what will I need for first few weeks apart from onesies.

ha bet you didnt realize I was _this_ clueless. thank you for all your advice :flower:


----------



## NDH

I don't pump, but I don't go anywhere without her (except maybe a quick grocery shop) so haven't felt the need. If you plan to work outside the home though it would be a good idea to start pumping early to build up a stash in the freezer. Or if hubby wants to feed bub as well. Some people pump enough for one feed a day and let their partners give a bottle before bed for example. If you pump (well more if you replace feeds with pumped milk) you will have to be careful that your supply doesn't go down as pumps aren't as effective at stimulating supply.
I can be on the cheerleading squad if you breastfeed (its hard without a good support system) but i'm afraid i'm useless at anything related to expressing or bottlefeeding.

Kellymom.com and the breastfeeding section of the forum are great sources of information though. And you can go to LLL meetings while pregnant and get a support system and advice etc prior to the birth too if you wish.


----------



## sarahincanada

i wont be working out of the home, so will probably be with bub most of the time. I quite like the idea of hubby being able to feed him/her though. If I did one pump per day so he could feed but BF the rest of the day could that interfere with the supply?

ive heard things like bub hating or liking the bottle over the breast...so does that create problems too? do people feel its best not to pump for this reason?

I know my MW will give me lots of support, will have to ask her next visit.


----------



## NDH

Some people choose to wait a couple weeks before introducing a bottle or pacifier, but i don't know how much it really matters. Will let those more knowledgeable than I answer though :flower: Sara has never had a bottle, but she's had a pacifier from 7 days old with no problems.


----------



## sherylb

Kristin was doing better with bottles, never great, but now just plays with them more than anything. You will need bottles if you ever plan to leave her for more than a trip to the grocery store. I attach the Lanisoh milk storage bottles to my Medela Swing pump. They also have a hole in the middle of the ring so you can just add a standard nipple after removing the middle part that keeps it from leaking. My pumped milk went into Lanisoh storage bags frozen flat in the freezer. I have this bottle cleaner... I have a bottle sterilizer but have never used it. I read that once bottles, nipples and pacis are boiled they just need to be washed with soap and water as long as you aren't using well water. I do use Quick Steam bags (Medela) for my pump parts when I do pump.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Re bottle feeding, it is also useful for during weekends if your really tired and want to have a lie in in the morning, hubby can do feeds for you, and that makes them feel involved too.. bottle expressing does not necessarily mean your supply goes down because at the end of the day, the more you express/ feed, your supply keeps coming in. i was told to sterilize her bottles until the age of 1 yr to avoid any sort of bacteria or infections. you can use a sterilizer, ( https://download.p4c.philips.com/files/s/scf285_01/scf285_01_pss_aen.pdf

the link shows you a new sterilizer by philips, i use the older one, this wasnt there in the shops, and its very easy to use. i dont use microwave sterilizers for the fear of radiation, but at the end opf the day, i do own a travel sterilizer which u have to microwave while taking out |(ex: my mums house) but thats on rare occasions. 

you can always do it the natural way by boiling water and letting the bottles sit in for 5-8 mins, i find this easier. plus the sterilized bottles, once finished will stay sterile for 6 hours within the sterilizer.

they say ( atleast in my antenatal) that regardless of your plans to breastfeed, it is always convenient and there is no harm in buying a couple of bottles for emergency.

they also said regardless of breastfeeding, in any case, its handy to keep a tin of formula in your cupboard. you dont have to use it and you probably wont, but you never know. some people may want to breastfeed and find that their their milk production is very low, so its useful or those times. its just a precaution, ofcourse at the end of the day you do whats best for you and baby.

i was totally pro breastfeeding and completely against formula all up until i gave birth., i didnt know my circumstances would change and that they would tell me to start her on formula, so its all a matter of prevention.

mine was a bit different and you will probably not need to use formula or anything. xx

but yes some babies might have difficult with transition from breast to bottle especially if you have been exclusively breastfeeding for a while.


----------



## nypage1981

At the beginning I started pumping to get a stash and it made my production waaaaaaay too much. So im always over producing and has caused such horrendous issues. I wouldn't mess with pumping at the beginning until your supply regulates itself to your babie's needs. 

If anything, just pump one boob while baby on the other one once a day for a bottle that DH can use at night. But then as he is feeding baby in middle of night, you may want to pump. Lol. Otherwise you get full. 

On one hand, I liked the stash I created for a bit there when OH was helping with feeds and we were out and about, but on the other hand I HATE the overproduction. I have ceased pretty much all pumping, and feed him off the boob in public now and am the only one who feeds him in the night...but I haven't really gone back to work very much so figuer its all my job. 


You probably will want to have DH take a feeding at night though because its awefully hard to get up and do EVERY feed, but I usually had to pump if I wasn't feeding, so the getting up was still there. 

All this said, now Kian hates the bottle and was ok with it before...so I think the fact that I don't offer one anymore has been bad in that respect. 

Unless you plan to spend every minute with baby, you should probably have a pump. And introduce a bottle to baby.


----------



## MummyCat

Wow, loads of helpful info in here this week! :thumbup:

Happy 16 weeks for tomorrow Sarah :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks mummy
I booked my next ultrasound monday may 7, I will be 18 weeks and 1 day then! I did say to mw I would go at 19, but loads of people on here go at 18 and dont have any problems with measurements. if I have to go back thats ok! so thats less than 2 weeks, cant wait and pray everything looks good...its so nervewracking as this is their proper look at bub and I worry about things.


----------



## nypage1981

I so hope everything is ok and cant wait for your scan! Hope the weeks pass quickly.


----------



## sarahincanada

ooooh Im so bad, I bought so more baby things today I cant help it!! its so hard to find gender neutral clothing so I get it if I see it, and if its on sale!

so please let me know what clothing they need in the first few weeks, before I might get out to shop. So far I have a bunch of onesies....but I assume they put on something over those as their arms and feet would be cold lol, then I got some sleep things that have built in feet. So will I need some clothes like pants and tops...I havent seen much of that gender neutral (I did buy a cute striped brown and white pants and hoody). I just have no clue! I will have to send out SIL right after bub is born to go buy some clothes!!

or I might just ask the tech when hubby is not in the room at my scan to reveal all :haha::muaha:


----------



## sherylb

We had some long-sleeve onesies and just added cotton pants. We still just do onesies really. Tops are a pain to me when a onesie is so easy. I preferred pants with feet in the small sizes. Socks fall off too easily.


----------



## sarahincanada

ok will look for some more long sleeved onesies. and good point about the socks :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

I had a summer baby so no help to you lol. Footed sleepers are great, but don't get many smaller than 0-3 cause if bubby is tall they wont fit long.


----------



## sherylb

And zippers not snaps if possible. Kristin cries b/c it takes me so long to do all those snaps. And they are complicated. (referring to footed jammies) We are currently looking for zippered 6-9, 9-12 and 12 in cotton. You probably don't need thicker fabric than cotton btw.


----------



## sherylb

Halo sleep sacks are awesome when they can get out of a swaddle. They are like a blanket that can't be kicked off.


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh Ive been buying 3-6 months in most things, as Im 5'10 and hubby 6' so Im sure bub will be long! I did buy 2 things 0-3 just for the first week or so just incase.

sheryl these ones do have snaps, I dont think I saw zippered but I will look!

I just showed hubby the clothes and he was laughing at how happy I was with them. then I was complaining how hard it is to get gender neutral and I was bored of cream and yellow :haha:

forgot to mention I also got some maternity cropped pants, leggings and cropped jeans today! my normal jeans fit everywhere but are getting snug in the tummy and digging in. so I think its almost time! I love the feel of the stretchy band, hubby was asking why they dont make them like that normally as they look so comfy.


----------



## sherylb

Oh yeah those stretchy jeans are comfy. I wore them after she was born for a while until I was ready for normal jeans. Mostly I wore stretchy pants though. Hopefully you will be able to find more zipper sleepers when you can shop for pink or blue.


----------



## NDH

Sarah, Saranna was above 95th centile at bbirth and still wore newborn for 4 weeks as she swam in anything bigger and is still in 0-3months for everything but feeted clothes (which she's been in 3-6 for a month). She's still above 90th for height. Shes skinny tthough - if she was fatter she may have grown out of them sooner.


----------



## Huggles

3-6m will be much too big for a newborn, no matter the size of the baby.

If you're worried bubs will be long buy 0-3m, but even those are likely to be too big for the first 2-4 weeks.

I'd say the main items of clothing would be onesies, babygrows and leggings.
(and in case we call them by different names, these are what i mean)

Onesie (you can get short or long sleeves):
https://www.shinyshiny.tv/googoo.jpg

Babygrows:
https://www.allthingsgreen.net/marketplace/images/traders/227/11290-organic-cotton-baby-grow-frugi-duck-print-image4.jpg

Leggings:
https://www.rittenhouse.com.au/images/uploads/thumbs/thumb_ss11_rbu007k_w.jpg


Also, remember that for the first few weeks (maybe 4-6 weeks?) babies are still learning to regulate their body temp and they are often colder than us adults. General rule of thumb to know how warmly to dress baby is "dress the same as you, plus one extra layer". For the first few weeks (definitely first 4 weeks), even though i was wearing shorts and t-shirts logan was in a long sleeved, long legged babygrow.


----------



## sherylb

Yep, Huggles those are onesies, pajamas and pants. Exactly what I said so glad we are in agreeance.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies, thats all great info. leggings are something I dont have yet so will look for gender neutral of those. so if I went out to a mall or to inlaws, if the bub has a onesie on then Id need leggings plus an outer layer too right? october is starting to get colder here. so I should look for some hoodies or cardigans...that will be hard when you dont know the sex.

When I looked at the size difference between 0-3 and 3-6 months it was barely any difference so decided to go for 3-6 just incase. Ive read some people saying their baby lasted in 0-3 for 2 weeks so good to know your opinions too. I will get some extra 0-3, I love shopping for this stuff! plus Im sure family will buy some clothes and as I dont want a shower they can buy it after birth when the gender is known :thumbup:

I will take some photos of what I got so far, I love them!


----------



## sherylb

I have 3 jackets that were NEVER used. It was never cold enough to put a jacket on her. A long sleeve onesie and pants were all we ever needed. But we are in south Texas and it's our last winter was pretty mild.


----------



## sarahincanada

yeah october in canada is getting chilly, I will look for hoody type of tops perhaps, not so much jackets.

wow my ticker says hair and eyelashes are filling in! crazy!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh, I haven't been on this week! lol.

For breastfeeding, I too will vouch for the kellymom.com website; a WEALTH of info on there!!! By all means get some bottles and stuff if you want (you really only need to sterilise for the first 3 months, after then a good clean is fine) but I'm like NDH there and have no real advice on pumps and bottles and stuff cos Caleb has never had a bottle or anything except boob! lol.

It is HARD WORK in those early days though, cos you will almost definitely doubt yourself and your ability to continue breastfeeding. Newborns go through bouts of 'cluster feeding', where they feed almost non-stop for a day or two (seriously NON STOP. You might get a few 20 min naps, and perhaps even a 45 min nap here and there, but otherwise it is 24-48 hours of solid feeding feeding feeding) which often sends mums into a spiral of 'oh no! I don't have enough milk! My baby is crying and hungry ALL THE TIME!' so I'm telling you now so you can perhaps remember it in the future! lol. But it DOES pass, and you may have to resign yourself to doing nothing but sitting there feeding bub for hours, but it is natures way of getting the supply to match the demand of a growing baby, and it is all worth it in the end if you stick it out. The cluster feedings/growth spurts happen all the time when they're tiny, and slowly space out and are less dramatic as they age. 

Also what a lot of people have trouble with over breastfeeding is the inability to know exactly how much your baby is eating, and if it's enough. Basically the key is that if bub is making enough wet nappies a day (8-12 for a newborn) then yes, you are producing enough milk. A hungry baby doesn't mean you arne't producing enough; it's just as likely to be going through a growth spurt and be trying to up your supply, so if they act hungry; feed them! A pump is NOT a good indicator of how much milk you are making either!! Some mammas can pump tons of milk easily, but others have a lot of trouble and may only get a few drops. Just because they can only get a few drops does NOT mean they are only *producing* a few drops! Babies are far better at getting that milk out than any pump is. :)


Aaaaand finally, if there is one thing you research about breastfeeding, research about a good latch. The key to almost all pain and difficulty is sooooooooo often down to a poor latch. A good deep latch by baby SHOULD do a whole lot to help prevent any nipple trauma etc that makes breastfeeding *that* much harder. (and before you get scared by the whole IDEA of torn up nipples, it is totally possible to have NO pain or problems too!)






As for clothes, I don't have anything to add from what others have. We use onesies all the time still. Both long and short sleeved. On colder days he has a singlet under the onesie, and a jersey on top, as well as pants (often with tights underneath if it's really cold) when it's warm he'll have a short sleeved one (often still with a plain singlet underneath) and a T-shirt or light top ontop and one layer of pants. When it's actually hot, he's often just in his onesie an nappy; no top or pants. Or just naked. That works too. lol!!!

He wears a singlet, onesie, and babygrow to bed. If it's cold, then it's a thicker warmer babygrow and perhaps socks under the babygrow feet, but otherwise it's a light weight one.

If he doesn't have a onesie on during the day, he pulls his tops up and shows off his belly button. lol! Hence why we still use them all the time!

We have I think 5 of each long & short sleeved onesies, 3 or 4 different babygrows, some singlets, and a few each of t-shirts and pants and tights and socks and jerseys to mix and match on top. :)


Oh, and editing to add that be wary of label sizes!! Just like for *us* different brands fit differently, even in the basic clothing pattern (jeans for example. Or a tshirt even!) so too do different brands of baby clothes fit differently, despite being all labelled as '0-3m' or whatever. So when you are collecting bits of clothing, compare sizes to each other rather than labels, so you don't go and put away some nice 3-6 month stuff only to find later that they are almost too small when you pull them out of storage! And yes, get NB stuff as well as 0-3; Caleb was wearing both in the beginning even though he was a big baby. Different babies are built differently to each other too; some have long limbs, others have long torsos. Some are chubby and others are tall and lean. Some are TINY, others can be HUGE. There is no telling what your baby will fit or for how long, until they are here!! :)


----------



## nypage1981

I had Kian in october in northern US so we have the same kind of weather and we had a lot of fleece pj's for him. Also, don't buy too many gender neutral as they'll go to waste because once you know the sex you'll buy so many of the gender specific clothing and the neutral will go to waste. Just buy 5 outfits for the first week and then after you're home and feeling better you will crave to go out shopping every day since you are wanting to get out with your new baby! 

You don't have to worry about jackets or snow suits if you get a cover for the carseat. Keep in mind they don't recommend any snow suit or thick coat on the baby in the infant seat because the thickness of them makes the safety of the harness go down. This was told to us by our police station carseat safety check. Bummer, I had 3 adorable baby snowsuits, never got used!


----------



## MummyCat

We got this.... travel wrap to avoid the issue of snow suits in cars.

Ours is the one with red inside and multi coloured stripes on outside as we bought it before Lizzie arrived. It's been brilliant. Particularly as you know what it's like in UK when it's cold outside and as soon as you walk into a store you're blasted with heaters, so you can just open it up and then wrap them up again before you leave the store.


----------



## NDH

What a great idea!


----------



## sarahincanada

omg Im going to have to have some willpower not to find out the gender. some of you know rosa on here, just saw her 20 week ultrasound, she found out its a boy. omg I would love to know!! :dohh:


----------



## NDH

I just recently saw a post by someone who's hubby doesn't know she knows she's having a girl. But I shouldn't tempt you :haha: Its hard to wait but you can do it.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> I just recently saw a post by someone who's hubby doesn't know she knows she's having a girl. But I shouldn't tempt you :haha: Its hard to wait but you can do it.

I will try!!! but I cant guarantee I wont break down and ask the technician when she is doing the measurements. last time hubby was called in after she had done everything so if Im on my own with her I might be tempted!!


----------



## nypage1981

LOL i would totally break down! or say i didnt wamna know and then obsess over trying to figure it out on the ultrasound myself.


----------



## sarahincanada

another reason I may crack Im just feeling so not pregnant and would love to have a little excitement happen. my tummy is getting rounder and I did feel some weird waves of feeling that I hadnt felt before that could be bub, but otherwise its all so surreal. I feel that having a gender might make it feel even more real, but perhaps just seeing the more detailed scan will be enough.

ny you mentioned before you have to want to be on team yellow for it to work, and I change my mind all the time!!

I love love love all your new photos on fb....your babies are all growing into such lovely lil people! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

Ny Im responding to your surfer comment on roas's thread here:



nypage1981 said:


> thanks sarah:) I love shopping for him and yes, boy things are soooo cute too. you will love it! I can't wait to have little plaid shorts and t shirts and flip flop sandles. I love me a little surfer dude!

that reminds me, I went into pottery barn kids the other day and they had this amazing bunk bed that looked like a surf hut. I was already planning my older kids bedroom!! ok let me find a photo....

ok attached, it was minus those massive turtles at the store!!
at what age could a kid have a bunk bed with ladder like this?
 



Attached Files:







img95l.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

5 maybe?


----------



## NDH

Its pretty closed in so would be hard to fall out, so ya 5 would be fine. Maybe even 4. How cute!


----------



## MummyCat

We'll be moving Lottie to a top bunk probably around 4.5/5 years (whenever it is that Lizzie learns to climb out the cotbed! :dohh: Lottie climbed out of it about 2 years 4 months. So I'm expecting it'll be more like 5 years but you never know! I was 18 months when I climbed out my cot! :haha:

I love the pic though Sarah! super cute!


----------



## nypage1981

That bed is awesome! I may have to have another one just to have bunk beds. Lol. 

Ella has a bunk bed but we removed the bottom one and its now more of a dorm room style bed so she is still at top and there is her doll house in the cubby below now. She still likes it, I keep trying to urge her to want a new "big girl bed" like one that has a pull out bed under it for sleep overs. I will let her keep this one if she likes it though!


----------



## babyhopes2323

OH WOW sarah that bed look amazing !!!!!

we have a normal cot bed, that she can sleep in until 6 yrs of age.. you just keep changing the level of the mattress.. 
we thought it was practical.. would love to get a funky bed though.. it would have to be when we have more room or move to a 2 bed apt.

wow and you must have some will power, because i would not be able to wait to find out and if and when i did, i cant keep anything from hubby.. i would be bursting to tell him. even when we found out with gemma,. he wasnt there. i went to my appointment, he was at work, it was around 13 weeks, and she just mentioned it to me and i called him. boring.. but i couldnt contain myself.. good luck to you with whatever you decide xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

ha thats the thing preethi, I dont know if I have the willpower! thats why Im warning you I might crack and find out!! I think I would be fine not telling hubby, Im so used to keeping things private like the fertility treatments, my finger injury etc... Im good at not saying a word about a lot of stuff!! Hubby and I usually tell eachother everything, but I think I could keep it in. and honestly he wouldnt be that mad if I blurted it out. And I would have fun mentioning both sexes 'by mistake' :haha:

my mum is coming next wednesday for my SIL's wedding. havent told her about my finger, was either going to private message her this week on fb and tell her, or in person. hubby thinks its better in person, but its such a traumatic thing to tell someone (my fingertip got cut off by my dog!) it will be hard to do in person too. I suppose its better when she is here and can see Im ok.


----------



## sherylb

You can always tell him it's one of each! Hehehe.


----------



## sarahincanada

haha I could say they missed the 2nd baby on the other ultrasounds. nah he wouldnt go for that, seeing as we only put back one blast!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: this is true - he seems a little too clued up to fall for that :)


----------



## nypage1981

That would be a miracle! lol


----------



## sherylb

Would he REALLY put it together that quickly? I didn't? You could get some reaction?


----------



## sarahincanada

ok I have a question for all you experts:

we just moved our bedroom around and now I have space on the side for a bassinette. I had originally thought they go straight into a crib and I would just walk in there when they cry and pick them up and feed them in the lounger in their room. we were also going to hard wire a baby monitor above the crib so would put them in there for naps. I dont want any issues getting them into the crib later so perhaps I should skip the bassinette? how do you find out advice about this??!!!


----------



## sherylb

My friend had her oldest in her room until she was 6 months with no problems. Her youngest is 2 1/2 months and she is moving him into his room from a bassinet in their room as soon as her in-laws leave. (Her hubby is in Italy for a work trip) I would think the biggest concern would be that it's more difficult to sleep for you and your hubby. Her hubby had been sleeping in the baby's room and now she is going to sleep in the baby's room. I have never slept in the baby's room and we have done just as you initially planned. I listen to and watch the baby on the monitor as needed. I have the ability to block her out if she's crying for no reason. And I don't interrupt hubby nearly as much whenever I have to get up with her at night.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes Im leaning towards doing my original plan, I cant remember if it was the midwife or someone saying to me 'no you would have them in your room at first' that confused me :shrug:


----------



## sherylb

DH is dead against her sleeping in our bed. We have friends that have a son that will be 2 next month that has slept in their bed every night for 2 years. He will have to sleep with his grandma whenever his mom is gone for a few days for surgery. He cried for hours in his crib and they couldn't take it. Our neighbors have a 2 y.o. and a 4 y.o. and they still end up in their bed too.


----------



## NDH

Saranna's in our room - in our bed though we're working on moving her to a crib in our room. Having baby in your room for the first six months helps drastically reduce SIdS risk and makes breastfeeding really convenient as you can feed the baby at the first signs of hunger before s/he wakes up and screams the place down. Hubby's and my sleep has never been affected by her being in with us (except when I was waking her up to change her diaper and then she'd be up for an hour and a half but that only happened a couple of times. We're moving her out of our bed now though as she's wiggling so much she does take up a lot of space and we only have a double bed. But we wont start transitioning her to her own room until she's at least six months old.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, I intended to have Caleb in the bassinet beside the bed initially, for the simple ease of it; babies often wake 4+ times through the night, and often feeds take an hour or so to finish with a newborn, meaning many hours out of bed every night if you do it that way. And if they get to the point of full out crying for you, they tend to be harder to settle back to sleep too (whereas if you can get to them when they're just stirring, it often just takes plugging a boob in for them to snuggle in and drift off to sleep on the boob) 

And yup, there is a huge reduction in SIDS if they're simply in the same room as the parents sleep. That alone should be enough to convince people! lol. Just their own bed, in your room, makes a huge difference.


So, like I said, my intention was to have him in the bassinet right by the bed, so I could basically reach him by sitting up on the edge of the bed (not so much bumbling around the house) and also close enough that I'd hear him stirring. Only, it turned out that even that much getting up was a struggle! lol. And having been encouraged to bed-share safely in the hospital, I sorta just carried on bed-sharing at home! lol!! It means I am hyper-aware of him and he simply has to start snuffling about and I can roll over, flip out a boob, and we all snuggle up and go back to sleep. I have actually woken up a few times with him already latched on and drinking too.... :haha:

I do have the cot against the bed, and he does generally start the night across in there. But until he is sleeping much longer hours at night (which, by the way, doesn't naturally happen until they 2-ish generally) I am happy to be sharing our sleeping space with him. And really, I don't actually see it as an issue if he's 4 years old and still wants to spend some of the nights with us. :shrug: It's my job now, to be there for him when he needs me and to not just ignore him and tell him "he's ok" even if he doesn't feel 'ok' at all! I'm confident that he won't be sleeping with us as a teenager, so a few years now is fine as far as I'm concerned. I won't ever get these snuggly baby days back again!



It's important to be aware that babies do NOT 'get bad habits' just because you meet their needs (their wants = their needs; they know no difference!) and I know *MY* sleeping 'habits' change around depending on what I am doing in my life, so I KNOW that any 'habit' Caleb has at the moment, will change as his needs change with his growing and developing. And hence I am not worried about 'making a rod for my own back', cos I KNOW he will develop and change, some times he'll "regress" and other times he'll rocket on too. I'm in no hurry to force my idea of good habits on to his growing body & mind. :)


----------



## MummyCat

We had Lottie in her moses basket and then crib next to our bed until she was six months. Then moved her into her room. 

Lizzie is doing exactly the same thing. I'm just now waiting until both bottom teeth have cut through (one has already and the other wont be far behind) before I move her into the room with Lottie. I think it's unfair on Lottie to put a teething baby in her room when I can wait a couple more weeks and then move her.

I think it's completely healthy to have them near you for the first 6 months - in fact it's recommended in the UK. 

Lottie has never had issues with sleeping while in our room or her own and Lizzie seems to be the same so far... hoping the transition into the room together will go smoothly! *fingers crossed*


----------



## nypage1981

Ella was in my room in her own pack n play (crib?) til 9 months! Even though her crib (cot?) was in her room next to us all ready. I was not ready and she never once had an issue sleeping in her own room after that. She asks more NOW to sleep with us at age 8 but i think shes feeling left out with us all in our room with Kian. 

Kian will be with us for a long time i bet since we have no bedroom for him. lol. Honestly, even with a room he wouldnt be in there yet. He still wakes and its true that if i grab him on first stirring, he goes back down easy. And yes, much better for attachment and SIDS prevention. I read that the breathing of the parents in the same room encourage a newborn baby's body to continue breathing in rythym so SIDS occurs less. 

I think my sleep is disrupted with him in there, but it would be more so if he wasn;t in there i would worry more.


----------



## Huggles

Logan was in the camp cot (pack n play / travel cot) right next to my side of the bed for the first 5 months. I did thid because i didn't want to have to get up countless times in the night - it's so much easier to just half sit up, reach over and pull them into bed to feed. Or to lift your head and pop the dummy (pacifier) back in etc.

From 6 weeks i started putting him in his cot/crib in his own room to sleep during the day so he could get used to it.

My plan was to move him into his own room at night when he started sleeping through. That happened at 5 months, so earlier this month we moved him to his own room during the night and he's been absolutely fine with it since the first night.

But every baby and every family is different and you need to do what works for you.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!! lots of great info. I wouldnt put bub in bed because of the dog thing, even though Im sleeping with the older dog who is gentle I might sometimes have the younger 2 and after the fight and my finger I just cant risk it. so that leaves a bassinette by bed...Id never heard of the sids/breathing thing, thats very interesting. and now I understand being able to quickly grab them before they wake too much :thumbup:

Im not too worried about my sleep having them in the room, hubby has a choice of other beds in the house he can sleep in there with the dogs on work nights.

this was the basinette I loved as it goes with our bedroom decor
https://www.montedesign.net/bassinet.html
I know in the cribs you are not supposed to have bumpers for the breathing issues, this one has a thick siding to it, will that be ok?

I was going to get a lounger/rocking chair for bubs room as I was picturing me feeding there at night, do I need to bother? I suppose I might use it in the day? does anyone else feel theres a need for a rocker?


----------



## sarahincanada

flying what exactly is happening with your hubbies finger? Ive seen a few updates on fb and dont understand the full story. Im very sensitive to finger injuries so I hope he is ok!


----------



## nypage1981

I used a bassinet with mesh on both sides for air flow. What he is sleeping in now has mesh sides also. Im pretty anal about air flow and reducing SIDS, but I know in the UK its common practice to use Moses baskets so...?? My doc said no to moses baskets so not sure what to recommend to you there!

We have a rocker in our room, but never use it. Lol.


----------



## sherylb

I only use her rocker at night or when people come over and I don't want to nurse in front of them.


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> I used a bassinet with mesh on both sides for air flow. What he is sleeping in now has mesh sides also. Im pretty anal about air flow and reducing SIDS, but I know in the UK its common practice to use Moses baskets so...?? My doc said no to moses baskets so not sure what to recommend to you there!
> 
> We have a rocker in our room, but never use it. Lol.

ny can you show me some examples of what you have? I prefer something with airflow too.

when googling I find stuff like this
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dream-on-Me-Lullaby-Fixed-Side-Cradle-Glider-Espresso/19526133
or
https://www.graco.net/e/item.asp?code=11037&s=0390DJA


----------



## NDH

I would have loved a rocker in the early days - would have saved my arms and back so much as she needed that constant rocking sensation lol.

Sarah, in brief, Adrian had a previous finger injury involving his tendons that was causing him pain and it ended up being an abscess. The full story is in her journal but I thought I'd give you the brief version so you at least know what's going on and can decide if you can handle the full thing.


----------



## NDH

Oooh I love that cradle from walmart.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, the full story is on my journal, back a page now. there are no pics or anything, but basically he had finger surgery 21 months ago, had continued complications with infections or something ever since. Suddenly (on wednesday) developed intense pain; it was an infection/abscess in the same finger and they did surgery on thursday night to open it up and drain it.

He is now home, has 14 stitches and just needs to heal. Hopefully that is the end of it!!!!!!!


I have a rockingchair in the living room that we use as a comfy chair to sit in... I have an arm chair in the nursery we sit in the sunshine in fairly often too, but we don't have any one specific chair we always feed in; just where ever I feel like being! At night I feed him laying down in bed. I think in the early days it was good to have a chair with arms to help prop us all up as we figured it all out, but I can feed him any which way now; he's all good. lol!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im getting a little bump :thumbup:

I went to a baby show yesterday and it was funny as I kept wanting to rub my stomach and I thought it was just because there were so many big bumps there :haha: but when I got home I looked in the mirror and theres definitely a more rounder, harder belly popped out, like overnight!

so excited as I got some gdiapers at the show for 15% off and a few clothes and bits. I saw these lovely plush toys I fell in love with, but they were $120 each!

I told my MIL yesterday I might find out gender next week and not tell anyone, she was saying dont and we should find out as a couple making me feel bad. I did feel odd about doing it so now Im back on trying to stay on team yellow :dohh:


----------



## Huggles

yay for a small bump!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks huggles!!
flying remember when you did your wrap with a teddy and we were imagining a warm baby in the wrap? Im looking at the gdiapers I got yesterday and trying to imagine a warm bum in them :cloud9: a warm stinky bum more like :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for a bump :cloud9: its always amazing, seeing a rounder belly, the start of a bump xx glad you had a good time at the show..

and yay for team yellow again ! it will be exciting to find out later x


----------



## NDH

Hooray for a bump! And great buy on the diapers


----------



## flyingduster

hehehehe, it's so cool imagining your baby hu! But still surreal too aye? Yay for a bump! Take a photo for us!!


----------



## nypage1981

$120 for a plush toy????? what did it doooo?

yay for a bump! make sure you take pics of the progress. i didnt think to with ella and am bummed.


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL it sat there looking cute, thats what it did!!!!

I will take a photo this week, before now it didnt look like anything, even now its very subtle and not showing in clothes but it might look big in a photo.

my mum arrives today for a month, SIL's wedding is on saturday. Im nervous to tell her about my finger, hope she doesnt overreact.


----------



## sarahincanada

good news, got my screening results back: negative with a 1 in 94,000 chance of downs. much better than the 1 in 100 my age group has.


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo! 

omg, nearly 18 weeks! Nearly half way!??!!


----------



## Huggles

Yay, glad the tests came back negative!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks flying/huggles, it seems such a massive jump in odds so I suppose i didnt have any indicators at all. And yes flying, almost half way, crazy!!! I just dont feel pregnant. Im just waiting for mondays scan as I just want to see that everything looks good [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

told my mum about my accident and finger yesterday so thats a relief. she was ok about it, didnt overreact too much. I even showed her it (havent shown anyone apart from hubby) and she didnt think it looks toooooo bad just short and a bit sore. Funnily enough I have a weird nail growing at the top, theres no nail bed so not sure what will happen as it grows and the surgeon might say I need to have it removed and closed up, but for me seeing a smidge of a nail (even if it looks a bit odd) makes me feel better. Amy I saw hubbies finger on fb, ouch, poor guy. Hope it heals quickly and this is the end of it for him.


----------



## nypage1981

awww glad you got good test results. thats fantastic news!

glad your mom took it all so well. it would've been worse if you told her by phone i think.


----------



## NDH

Fantastic results Sarah!


----------



## babyhopes2323

brilliant news sarah !! so happy for you xxx :cloud9:

glad your mum dosent think it looks too badxx cant believe you are nearly 18 weeks xxxx


----------



## flyingduster

I'm sure the scan will show a healthy happy baby!! And any time in the next month you'll be feeling it move; THEN you'll start feeling more pregnant!! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Glad your Mum took the news well!

Excited about your scan and agree with Amy, once you start feeling baby move you will really feel preggers :)


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!!
Im 18 weeks today, ticker says bub is yawning, hiccupping, rolling and kicking :cloud9: I purchased a cheapy doppler online and it came yesterday so could play the hb for mum and some of hubbies family. it was nice to hear it as it had been a month.
SIL's wedding tomorrow so very busy, have a great weekend and I will update after the scan on monday :flower:


----------



## Huggles

Happy 18 weeks! Great that everyone got to hear the heartbeat!
Enjoy the wedding and good luck for your scan!


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh... hope the wedding goes well and good luck for Monday xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

just got back from my scan, it went well....they cant tell me anything as the doctor has to look at everything and send a report to the midwife, but I saw the hands and feet, spine etc and a great profile :cloud9: the girl was soooo nice (last time I had a grump) and she asked if I wanted to find out gender. I was in there alone for the measurement part and so I said well I do, but hubby doesnt, so Im trying to be good so no. A bit later I asked her if she'd looked over the genitals yet and she said yes and so I said do you know, and she said yes I do know. I was like OMFG!!!!! it was so hard, but I really wanted to do this as a couple so I have to be strong. 

So she went and got my hubby and mum and showed us the face, hands etc, it was amazing!! bub was moving all over, we saw the lil feet so clearly. So then hubby said 'well you have been through so much so I dont mind if we find out'...I was like really??? are you sure!! as I didnt want him to do something he didnt want and he said yes its fine and started crying and started me and my mum off too. So she showed us the genital area and announced it.....but Im going to have you guess first!!!! I will put up the pics so have a guess.

I think we are 4 girls and 3 boys in this thread right? my mind is mush right now. will girls win or will we be even :pink::blue:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bub18weeks_1.jpg
File size: 192 KB
Views: 6









bub18weeks_2.jpg
File size: 201.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MummyCat

Oh yey!!! :yipee: How awesome! :cloud9: I'm so thrilled for you! I think it's time for you to start really enjoying being pregnant!!!! :) 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.... can't believe you know!!! I think you're having a boy.... no... a girl.... no no... a boy.... *sigh* BOY...I think BOY.

That'll make it even :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh wow, sarah, i missed this, just came back from my holiday, wow..... SO EXCITED FOR YOU, LOVELY PIC, but i cant see the nub,

im still going to say ..........

DEFINITELY A :blue: !!! xx hope im right !! eeeekkkkk great pic


----------



## MummyCat

Right.... I have to go to bed... but looking forward to hearing the news tomorrow! :dance:

Give that baby bump a pat for me! :thumbup: :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh wow 2 votes for boy!! I will tell you when everyone has guessed :oneofeach::smug:
she also said Im measuring closer to 19 weeks


----------



## NDH

Eeee so exciting! I'll vote :pink:


----------



## flyingduster

ooooohh! How exciting! I'm gonna vote :blue: here too... hehe! We'll probably all be wrong, but who cares; cos if we're wrong it means you're having a baby girl! :haha:


----------



## NDH

Amy i boted girl so we camt. All be wrong lol.


----------



## flyingduster

lol! I didn't see this page NDH! Well fine, someone will be right then!

SARAH! Tell us!!!!!!! lol


----------



## NDH

Huggles Sheryl and Nikki we need your votes!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: It's very exciting!


----------



## Huggles

I'm here!

You can't expect us to guess from head shots! That's not fair! We need potty shots!

I'm terrible at guessing - i'm always convinced it's one and then it's the other.
And for you i'm thinking Girl. But that's probably because you kept saying girl. So then i think it must be boy because it's always opposite to waht i think. So now i'm not sure.
Ummmmmmmmmmm, ok, let's say, ummmmmm, oh gosh, GIRL :pink:

So glad you had a great scan and that hubby let you find out!


----------



## sarahincanada

so 3 votes for boy and 2 votes for girl :happydance:
NY and Sheryl make your guess and I will reveal all!!


----------



## Huggles

hurry up hurry up hurry up! I wanna know!!!

I must say i'm very unsure on my decision and keep wanting to change it to boy. Ho hum, have to choose one way or the other though so i'll stick with my original guess of girl and probably kick myself tomorrow when i hear it's a boy!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> hurry up hurry up hurry up! I wanna know!!!
> 
> I must say i'm very unsure on my decision and keep wanting to change it to boy. Ho hum, have to choose one way or the other though so i'll stick with my original guess of girl and probably kick myself tomorrow when i hear it's a boy!

:blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::shrug::rofl:


----------



## Huggles

exactly!


----------



## sarahincanada

what time is it for you? its tuesday morning here so hopefully sheryl and ny will come on soon.


----------



## Huggles

it's 3:17pm

NY hasn't been online in 3 days! She better be on soon! I left a note in both their journals to hurry on over here!


----------



## Huggles

my boy theory is flawed though becuase i was going to say that all 3 boys in this thread were born in October, and none of the girls were (as far as i know). But then i worked out that i think kian was acutally born 30 sept so that messed that theory up :dohh:


----------



## Huggles

ok, i'm changing my guess - my gut says it should be boy. I know i said girl, but i have to change it to boy.

i'm soooooo confused LoL


----------



## sarahincanada

ooooh thats interesting! kian was so close to oct!! I think you need to switch to boy as you are obviously struggling :haha: what date was logan born?
I think I mentioned to you I was thinking girl as me and my mum are october babies and MIL too. originally I always saw myself with a boy until the october thing.


----------



## Huggles

logan was 30 Oct. I think he and kian are exactly a month apart.

Yeah, i remember you saying about you being all girls in oct. And i remember thinking but logan's a boy and he's in oct. Then i realised all the boys in this thread are oct! (except kian but close enough loL)


----------



## Huggles

oh, not quite exactly a month apart. NY's ticker says kian is 7m1w5d, so a little more than a month apart.


----------



## sarahincanada

another thread has voted boy x 2 as well, Im glad Im not sensitive as if its a girl I will be thinking its manly looking girl :haha: just joking, the one I put in my signature looks like my hubby, the other one I put on this thread looks more like me.


----------



## Huggles

no, you can't say things like that! Now you make me want to change my vote back to girl!!!


Aaaaaaaaahhhhh, i just can't decide! :hissy:

Better leave it as boy though. Then i'll kick myself for changing it! :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

while we are waiting for ny and sheryl heres a photo of me at the wedding, urgh Im so unphotogenic but wanted to show you, dont see much of a bump but my boobs look huuuuuuuuggggggeeeee!
 



Attached Files:







k9.jpg
File size: 214.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Huggles

Very pretty! stunning dress!


----------



## Huggles

wait, i'm doubting my decision again.

You, your mom and mil (or whoever's bday's are in oct) - what are the dates? Are they in the middle of hte month or beginning/end?


----------



## sarahincanada

and heres it in the flesh lol its really popped this week but in clothes I just look fat
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Huggles

yay for the start of a bump!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> wait, i'm doubting my decision again.
> 
> You, your mom and mil (or whoever's bday's are in oct) - what are the dates? Are they in the middle of hte month or beginning/end?

hehe
me oct 1, mum oct 21, mil oct 25


----------



## Huggles

hmmm, that doesn't help my new theory!

i think i should rather stick with my first guess - girl :pink:

Final answer




I think...


----------



## sarahincanada

:rofl:
where are ny and sheryl, I can put you out of your misery!!!


----------



## Huggles

i feel like i need to answer with the very knowledgable answer our old maid gave my mother when she was pg with my younger brother a gazillion years ago: "dis of a meisie, of a seun" :smug:

And since nobody other than mummycat will understand that, it translates to "it's either a girl, or a boy" :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

:rofl:
I do hope its one of them :haha:


----------



## Huggles

sarahincanada said:


> :rofl:
> where are ny and sheryl, I can put you out of your misery!!!

They better hurry up! I leave work in 35 min!

I'm dying to know and totally jumping backwards and forwards in my mind. I have nooooooo idea! I still half think boy.

Ok, absolute FINAL answer - boy! :blue:

no more changes allowed!


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> hmmm, that doesn't help my new theory!
> 
> i think i should rather stick with my first guess - girl :pink:
> 
> Final answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think...

so lets lock you in
are you SURE this is your final answer :haha:
hehe this is too much fun perhaps I will never reveal


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> where are ny and sheryl, I can put you out of your misery!!!
> 
> They better hurry up! I leave work in 35 min!
> 
> I'm dying to know and totally jumping backwards and forwards in my mind. I have nooooooo idea! I still half think boy.
> 
> Ok, absolute FINAL answer - boy! :blue:
> 
> no more changes allowed!Click to expand...

ok Im locking you in!!!!


----------



## Huggles

Yes, boy is my absolutely final answer! :D


----------



## nypage1981

GIRL!!! although, I also think we needed a potty shot:)


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry I only got head shots! one more guess and I can reveal
I want to show you all the clothes I purchased right after the scan too!!!


----------



## sherylb

:blue:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarahhhh....get your post up!


----------



## sarahincanada

the majority was correct!!!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## sherylb

so :blue: right?


----------



## nypage1981

YAY!!!! congratulations! a girl!!!


----------



## nypage1981

what did DH say? was your MIL ok that you guys found out, wasn't she on board with not finding out?


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl yes thats right, NY the majority said :blue::haha: I think the one in my siggy looks like a boy, looks just like hubby actually.

Im so happy, always wanted a lil boy as I have sisters and nieces.
we didnt tell MIL yet, going to on mothers day. She did ask if I knew and I said no comment in a funny way, so I think she thinks I know and hubby doesnt. Im going to make sure that hubby tells her he was going to let me find out all along (as he was acting so adamant I dont want them to think he was forced to find out). it was him saying we can find out as Ive been through so much, I was prepared to wait and didnt find out when I was alone for 20 mins while she did measurements!

it was a lovely moment when she showed us the legs, it was obvious right away there was an extra bit and then she said 'its a boy'....I had started crying when he said I could find out, hubby was already teary just from seeing the hands and feet, and mum started blubbering too. The extra bit was so obvious if Id have put up here there'd be no guessing, and I didnt get that printed anyway.

it was so cute last night as hubby called him 'my son'. Im so glad I found out!!!


----------



## sherylb

That is super super sweet!! So happy that you are having the boy you wanted!


----------



## nypage1981

aaahhh $#*& im always wrong! lool. I saw the cloud nine pink thing and just went derrr and also hadn;t read all the way back to know what majority was! Lol. 

ok, 

Congrats a boy! He will be such a mommy's boy! Love my little boy:)


----------



## sarahincanada

thank you! can you believe our thread ended up an equal boy/girls. and all the boys were born within the same month span give or take a few days (kian was which date ny? caleb was oct 31 right?), just with me a year late!!


----------



## nypage1981

sept 26th!


----------



## Huggles

yipee!!! :wohoo:

Congrats on team blue! :blue:


----------



## sherylb

Caleb's is definitely right and Logan was within 24 hours, not sure which day b/c of the time zone.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im so tired today and have my midwife apt soon, I will post some photos tonight of the clothes I got right after the scan! Ive always loved lil boys clothes.


----------



## sherylb

Isn't it a HUGE relief to be able to shop for gender-specific items now?


----------



## MummyCat

:wohoo:

Awesome awesome awesome news Sarah. you look gorgeous by the way and :yipee: for bump pic :dance:

Huggles, i just read through three pages of you uhming and ahing.. it was very funny :thumbup: of 'n meisie, of 'n seun :thumbup: en niks anders :) (skies as my Afrikaans nie te goed is nie! :haha:)


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks mummy and huggles!!
and yes sheryl, it was so much fun to be able to buy some boy clothes. I have quite a few gender neutral things that are cute for a boy anyway. the shop I love gave me 40% off invite for 2 weeks time so I will be going crazy then :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

wow that's awesome getting 40% off for 2 weeks!
I only finally got to shop for clothes for logan now when he was 5 months old becuase i got given so many newborn, 0-3 and 3-6 items!

Mummy - thought you'd enjoy the afrikaans! :D

sheryl - yip, logan was 30 oct, although only just as he was born at 1:53am


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, we just recently bought the first new items for Kristin recently too. 

I think she means they are having a sale in 2 weeks, not she gets the discount for 2 weeks, right?


----------



## sarahincanada

yes its in 2 weeks, 16th-17th I think

I didnt get a shot of the genitals but it looked like this lol
https://pregnancy.about.com/od/isit...sound-Gallery/18-Week-Boy-Ultrasound.-UeO.htm


----------



## Huggles

oh right, woops, silly me :dohh:

Yip, that's exactly what Logan looked like! I would definitely have guessed boy without any doubt if you'd posted a pic like that!


----------



## sarahincanada

yes if I had got a copy of that pic I couldnt have posted that, wouldnt have been so fun :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

:haha: yeah, it would be a no brainer then :)

Fab news about the discount :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh wow sarah.. you broke the news.. finally.. just came back from grocery shopping.. congratulations on a lil man :cloud9: so happy for you.. will be great to shop for gender specific items now.. you will find how much easier it is and will be able to choose all the nice designs and types you want for a boy.. ahhh such great news.. :cloud9:

and CANT wait for you first bump pic xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NDH

Congrats on a boy! Oooo so exciting! I hadn't realized that the other boys here were born (or in Kian's case due) in October or I'd have voted boy too. But its only appropriate - I'm always wrong :rofl: so awesome we'll have even numbers in this thread,

Now I wonder when he will be born. So far we've had three babies born early and 3 born more than a week past due and only one born after 37 weeks but under 41.

Preethi she posted a bare belly shot a few pages back.

That was so hard to read cause I accidentally clicked on last page not last place i'd read, so I had to carefully keep going back a few pages and hoping the big reveal wasn't at the top of a page I viewed.


----------



## sarahincanada

got the ultrasound report back and our lil man is perfect in all his measurements! so relieved. and male external genitalia is confirmed :thumbup: :haha:

yes ndh I wonder too, my mum wants to book her flight over here and is unsure when to book it...she says we were all late and so she doesnt want to come too early and not have much time here with bub. but I said its worse if Im early and you miss it! so I think we will have her book a 6 week stay, 2 weeks before due date perhaps.

preethi heres my belly pic so you dont have to search, not too impressive yet!!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sherylb

Even if he's late it will be nice to have help near the end. It's so exhausting and nervewracking always wondering when it's going to happen and where you're going to be. My mom was originally going to stay 2 weeks, then it was 1 week, then she ended up coming Monday and was ready to go Wednesday after having some rough nights.


----------



## nypage1981

yay for a perfect little baby boy! 

cute bump pic:)


----------



## flyingduster

omg, yay! Boys rock! hehe. What names are you thinking of? Do you think you'll decide on a name or leave it open? YAY for a boy!!!!!! I love the start of a bump too. :cloud9:

The time will fly by! I'm just SO happy for you that you have a boy, I know you'd have loved a daughter too, but you have always wanted a son, so I'm so pleased for you! YAY!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Lovely bump pic sarah :cloud9: thanks for posting it again.. the start of a bump is always special xxxxxxx im so happy for you... so glad all the measurements were perfect ! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!! do you like my new avatar?

Flying I do have some names. When I was 16 my friend I worked with at a clothing store had a boyfriend called Kieran. I said to myself if I have a baby boy I want to name him that. Fast forward to now and its more popular now, (and even a chinese colleague I used to work with called his son Kieran :dohh:) but I do like the thought of following through something I thought of 24 years ago. I would probably change the spelling to Cieran, as my hubbies name is Chris so they would have the same initials and I would like a C necklace :haha: The proper Irish spelling is Ciaran so technically I would be spelling wrong, but its an IE when they change to a K so I think its ok. Also here in Canada Ciaran would probably be prounced CiAHran not CiEEran.

So Cieran Michael (after my late dad) and will probably have to add my FILs name to Andrzej (polish for Andrew).
Cieran Michael Andrzej Nosek :cloud9:

I also like Ethan, but its on many top 10 lists so I wonder if there would be a bunch in his class at school (cant believe Im even saying that, Im having a baby!!! sorry back to the subject lol). I like Lucas too but it doesnt really go with our last name (Lucas Nosek....too many C's and S's).
Ethan Michael Andrzej Nosek?


----------



## Huggles

i love the name cieran!


----------



## MummyCat

How cool... I know a few Ciaran's here and it's pronounced _keeran_, but I have no clue how Canadian's would pronounce it! LOL

I need to also mention. My cousin has 2 boys and pregnant with her third boy... their names are Ethan, Reiss (Like Rhys) and Lucas (for the baby) :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

ha isnt that weird mummy! and yes keeran is how I want it to be pronounced, but as its not know as well over here Im nervous he would be called ciAHran. already they will probably say seeran not a hard c :dohh:

I do like ethan though, but perhaps my blasts are all boys and I will get an ethan someday. weird to think its them just deciding which they want to defrost, I wonder how many of my 7 are girls/boys, how many are good/bad etc.


----------



## MummyCat

That's kinda odd to think about isn't it? still can't believe how well your body has done with IVF.. it's SUPER! To think that with 7 more you should def have another viable pregnancy! :dance: The odds are well in your favour! :D


----------



## sarahincanada

I do feel very very lucky, as so many people on here dont get frosties and have to do the whole cycle again. however I didnt feel very lucky after my 3 failed IUIs and 1 failed IVF, I was wondering if it would ever happen.

I do think that my problem was probably hard egg shells, as I responded so well to get 10 blasts...thats rare even for younger women. and its great that I can have babies at 41, 42, but they are going to be with my 39 yr old eggs...its so amazing it worked out that way and Im sure meant to be. Im not sure how many we will try though, depends how my body holds up. I feel great so far and still feel 30 so we will see! I dont want to destroy any of them and would consider donating, but thats a hard decision too as its your complete dna going to someone else.

also trying for #2 will be easier. I will be upset if I have some failed transfers but I will have a bub already...its a little different that when completely childless and wondering if you will ever be a mother.

so who else is trying next....you gonna try for a lil man? :baby:


----------



## Huggles

so interesting about different spellings resulting in different pronunciations in different countries.

Over here Rhys is almost always spelt Reece because with so much afrikaans around here Rhys would be read as Race.


----------



## NDH

I love the name Kieran/ciaran/Cieran (however you choose to spell it). I think its an awesome choice :)

Is it bad that i want my periods back already so i can try again? Lol.


----------



## sherylb

There is a girl on our November thread with a baby days younger than Kristin who is due another mid-December. And several others that are trying. Mind you the 1st one I mentioned felt the need to lie to everyone and tell them her BC failed.


----------



## NDH

Its not likely to happen for ages since she feeds so frequently though :( (3-4 hourly through the night still)


----------



## sherylb

Has she not slept through a single night yet?


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah, I think you may be right about your suspected hard shells.... or perhaps hubby's swimmers are great at swimming, but not great at cracking the egg? :shrug: Either way... it's fab that you'll get the chance for more kiddies and you're right... our second miscarriage was easier to deal with because we already had Lottie. 

We are currently unlikely to try for another. If we do... we need to do it wanting a third child and not a boy as there's obviously every chance we could end up with 3 girls! 

Huggles... you're right in SA it was Reece (I had a guy in my year at school), but here that's seen as quite an American way of spelling it and more often is spelt Rhys (Welsh spelling) ps... there's nothing wrong with American way of spelling things :thumbup: 

Sheryl, I feel sorry for her that she felt she couldn't say she was trying. There's nothing wrong with having a close age gap! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

sherylb said:


> Has she not slept through a single night yet?

one of my friends who's little boy is 10.5 months is still waking 2 times a night for a feed. She's decided to stop BFing now as she needs to have support from hubby as she's gone back to work and can't function.


----------



## sherylb

That's kind of uncommon for a baby that age to still be waking twice to feed isn't it?? I fed K at 10:30 last night and then she was woken by the neighbors' dog at 4am so I fed her then again and she slept till 8:30. Stupid dog. I have noticed that pretty much any time she wakes up to eat at night it is when the dog has been let out to go to the bathroom and is barking. 

BTW -- squash and sweet potato spit up are way worse than milk spit ups. :(


----------



## MummyCat

Oh bless her! 

Yeah I *think* it's not the norm... but I'm not an expert on BFing babies. So I can't really reliably comment. My friend has only just recently got it to 1-2 feeds... when he was 8 months he was still waking every one to two hours through the night. She's knackered! x

Edit: this is her second... her first son was BF for 7 months and slept a lot better! :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, Kristin sleeps tons better than that, especially with solids in her belly during the day.


----------



## NDH

Hmm my last post was eaten apparently.

Id said along the same lines as mummy - poor girl for feeling she had to lie about having wanted a close gap.

It probably wont happen for us for a while - Sara us still feeding 3-4 hourly even overnight so my cycles probably wont come back for ages :(


----------



## sherylb

NDH your post is on the previous page?


----------



## NDH

Ah forgot i'd split it into two posts - the other one is missing  

The other one i'd also said my gp and parents know we're ntnp.

She slept through 3 or 4 times - from 11pm to 5or 6 am or so. But then she decided to start going to bed at 6pm iinstead of 8. Since sje's in the side car though its not like I have to get up so I don't mind how often she wants to eat in the night.


----------



## sherylb

Gosh 6 would totally throw off our sttn too! She goes to bed at maybe 7:30 at the earliest. I think 1 night was like at 6 after spending a good amount of time outside that day.


----------



## NDH

She went to bed at 5 once! DH got home from work and was playing with her on the bed and put a blanket over her head to play peekaboo, and she was asleep when he moved the blanket lol.
She gets up between 6:30 and 8:30 in the mornings.


----------



## sherylb

We have yet to fall asleep anywhere unusual or unexpected. The wildest place she falls asleep is in her carrier. She has never fallen asleep in her stroller without her carrier even. It's amazing I am able to get her to nap and go to sleep at night without a struggle.


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> I love the name Kieran/ciaran/Cieran (however you choose to spell it). I think its an awesome choice :)

thanks glad you like it!



NDH said:


> Is it bad that i want my periods back already so i can try again? Lol.

not at all bad...I think its completely normal...you have a beautiful little girl who you love sooooo much, why wouldnt you want another asap! 

I always would joke that once I start having babies I will probably love it and want 10, but will be too old as we waited for so long. but I do have 7 frosties :haha: I have 3 dogs and 3 cats as I love pets so much so I can totally see me wanting more and more.


----------



## sherylb

Ok, I know you guys will have something to say about this thread. This woman gave her barely 4 month old baby McDonalds and is bragging about it...

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/1000649-baby-had-her-first-taste-mcdonalds-o-11.html


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh I love Cieran too! Nice name!! What does DH think of the names?? Ohh he'll be so chuffed to be having a SON!! heh

Waking twice a night at 10.5 months old is TOTALLY normal and common!! Especially when breast-feeding on demand and not doing any form of 'sleep training'. Generally, if allowed to develop their habits naturally, babies don't tend to do a consistent 8 hour sleep through the night until 2-3 years old. Of course some DO sleep through, but it often changes up a lot too. I am not expecting to have a solid nights sleep for many years.... lol!


Sarah, I am a total animal person too; my pets are my babies! I never expected a son to be like another pet; I knew I'd love him more of course, but I _did_ sorta liken it to my adoration of my pets too. I mean, that's a love I 'knew' about, so that's all I could go by! Oh My God. NOTHING compares. Nothing prepares you for it! Even while pregnant, yes you feel protective and paranoid and all that, but at the same time life goes on. Nothing readies you for the _intense_ love you feel when you hold your son. I adore my dogs, I do, but wow, nope. They are nothing compared to Caleb.... NOTHING. And yet I still put them ahead of many people.... lol!

I'm SO happy you will get to experience it tooooooo!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah i vote for ciaran too, pronounced (kee-ah-ran)

Gemma currently sleeps from 8pm - 6:30 or 7am, this is purely because she gets tired, and is solid fed twice- three times a day, and her last feed is generally just milk, but every baby is different..

sarah, you are going to love it.. i just know it xx so unreal

that mcdonalds thread/post is weird !


----------



## sarahincanada

omg I cant believe that post, I dont tend to judge people but its surprising how many people are defending it. why would you give a 4 month old that much saturated fat? might as well just give them a block of lard! but I think it was a joke?

flying hubby doesnt seem that interested in names :shrug: but thats good as I can have all the ones I want :haha: the only contribution he made was 'seven' :shrug::dohh: I think he was joking but not sure lol


----------



## sherylb

She said it's a joke now that I look this morning.

I like Seven from Seinfeld.


----------



## NDH

The sad thing is the number of people who do honestly do similar things. At my 6 week checkup with Saranna my mom and i were laughing about all the "has your child been given..." questions and my gp said it was shocking how many people had given things like custard and chocolate and baby rice and even french fries by the 6 week checkup.

Im up at 5:30 with a singing baby who went to bed before 5 and thinks its time to get up now lol. Trying to hold her off as long as I can as i had a lousy sleep with my cold.


----------



## nypage1981

Why would you even post a joke? Bored much? 

Sarah- love the name! It was on our list too:) Just shortened it to Kian. There is an actor name Michael Cera! haha. close to being your names switched. 

Im still on the fence about more children. I always wanted more but am afraid my body will fail me and not sure I an handle more loss:( Kinda makes me sad to think of my little baby not being the baby too...so im not ready!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, i know what you mean, i want more children too, infact ive been so broody the last couple of days, i love gemma so much and shes my baby but i want her to have company and cant wait to have another.. were just so stressed out with dh'd new job and he is hell bent on waiting until august for gemma to turn a year old before we can start trying.. we dont bd that often anymore at all, and ive not lost much weight at all, im still really heavy, much more than i would like to be. (eating crap is not helping ) lol

but im worried about the complications i had with gemma and wouldnt want that to happen again, i would like to breastfeed this time round, and im expecting my period soon, was supposed to be on the 8th and no doubt it will come as im already bloated and have that nagging feeling, but i just hope every cycle that there may be a chance that i miss it,, i really want to be pregnant again and people are shocked that i may want to be so soon after gemma considering she is 8 1/2 months now. but im ready !


----------



## NDH

After a 13 month holiday AF has returned. We're not going to actively ttc, but we're back in the ntnp camp


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh and babyhopes thats very exciting!

omg I just got back from carters and purchased a bunch of lil boy clothes :cloud9: ny I thought of you and kian when in there, they had some cute things! my mum thinks Im crazy and my excuse is I dont want to do much laundry :rofl: also Im not having a shower and so close family I can suggest other things as a gift. I think Im done with the onsies and pjs, now need to add some more pants and tops then Im done :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

yay for buying clothes!

We still need pics of those first items you bought after finding out it's a boy!


----------



## sarahincanada

yes I will do that this weekend!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

oooh yay for buying clothes.. we will have to see that picture !


----------



## babyhopes2323

lol i meant we will have to see pics !


----------



## NDH

Happy mother's day ladies! You too Sarah


----------



## sarahincanada

happy canadian mothers day ndh and everyone!
I got a lovely mother to be card from hubby, made me cry
We gave MIL a frame with the ultrasound in, with a note in polish saying 'looking forward to meeting you in October love your Grandson'...it was a nice way to surprise them with the gender!


----------



## babyhopes2323

awww sarah that is an excellent way of saying it.. xxx happy mothers day to you xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hope you all had a lovely Mothers Day!

Sarah that is really sweet! How did she respond?


----------



## Huggles

what a lovely idea Sarah!


----------



## sherylb

Sarah you forgot to post pictures?


----------



## NDH

Love how you told your mom its a boy


----------



## sarahincanada

so sorry, pictures are coming! Im a bit of a dunce when it comes to cables and how to download the pics. been so busy with my mum here and inlaws. I announced it on FB yesterday, it was really nice to share with everyone! people are quite shocked, they probably thought we werent going to bother. my one friend who I grew up with on my street had her first baby 17 years ago, she probably thinks Im mad!!


----------



## nypage1981

I love carters! too much. lol. and baby gap. and children's place. hell, i even love target if i can buy baby clothes. lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

my favourite here is mexx kids, but they are pricey...mum got 2 things for bub and it cost $60 :wacko: then I went to carters and spent $120 and got most of his wardrobe!! our childrens place doesnt have babies. I think we are going over the border to buffalo in a few weeks so will look at baby gap there. Im sure I will have too much but I dont care, I love looking at them and imagining a warm baby.

so I guess I dont really have to purchase the crib until bub is 1-6 months old if he will be in a bassinette in with us. that will help the budget before october. so the stroller and a rocking chair is my biggest purchases before he is born. then all the little crap!! Im trying to get a few small things here and there like wash cloths etc.

still cant quite believe it, but its feeling more real. I felt my bump pop a little more last week, feels so weird as Ive never really had a big stomach so I keep catching myself in the mirror. im half way in 2 days! when is the viability milestone?


----------



## nypage1981

24 weeks! 

Yea, we are still shopping for a crib. We just bought the BOB revolution jogging stroller and are loving it much more than our Chicco travel system. Thinking of selling that one off and buying a light weigh stroller and having our awesome jogger. Lol. Need to upgrade our carseat this weekend I think and stop using the little infant seat. He is growing so fast!


----------



## sherylb

I'm ready to start using our convertible but she isn't sitting up without support still so not sure about grocery shopping since I can't walk out of her line of vision without upsetting her. I think we will definitely use it when we go to Boerne Father's Day weekend. That's about 3 or 3.5 hours each way and she's been complaining about her carrier and trying to sit up in it more.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oooh sarah 24 weeks is so close ! yay for bump popping out.. i love carters here too... baby gap is very expensive here.. we have a store called mamas and papas im sure its in the UK too.. it is ridiculously pricey ! my suggestion for beds would be that since bubs will outgrow the bassinett soon, we decided to forget the bassinett and just get her a cot bed. a cot bed is different from a crib, it allows bubs to sleep in there till 6 years old so you really save on that, you just shift the level of the mattress from high to low depending on the age and once bubs is older, lets say 4 or 5 , then you just remove the side bars, so it turns into a proper bed... we thought it was practical.

xxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi preethi! perhaps its called different names here but the crib I was going to buy does change sizes to a kid bed and then to a normal size bed. thats the one I want in bubs room and the one I like is pricey. so I thought Id start with a cheaper bassinette and then get the crib for 6 months. the crib is a bit too big for our room...we have a big room but I have a perfect space by the side of the bed Id like bub to be.

this what I want to get for my room, not really a bassinette exactly but smaller and cheaper than the crib
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dream-on-Me-Lullaby-Fixed-Side-Cradle-Glider-Espresso/19526133

ny I bet he is growing so fast! I came across a few videos of him recently (I dont go out to the pregnancy journals much as I cant keep up) it was one of him playing on a piano thing....he is sooooo cute!


----------



## sherylb

We call those convertible cribs. K's can be a crib, toddler bed and full size bed.


----------



## NDH

Wow Sarah, I was just thinking about the what ifs - if you hadn't managed to scrape the money for if you wouldn't be here now. Had you waited a month who kbows hhow your body would have reacted - you may not have gotten as many eggs and they may not have have had any frosties to save. And you certainly wouldn't be pregnant with your little man (not saying it wouldn't have happened if you'd waited, just wouldn't be the same baby lol). Its just so amazing to think about :cloud9:
I loved reading all the responses on facebook to your announcement


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ndh! its funny as I was saying something similar to my mum today. I took her to babies r us and costco, and its near the lab I went to for my betas. I was telling her how with the first IVF we did the blood test and then went looking in babies r us, as we were hopeful as I had some faint lines (although still cautious as they were light). then as my beta was only a 6 I had to go again 2 days later to make sure it had gone down. that trip I did on my own as hubby was working and it was horrible as you are going knowing you are not pregnant but having to go through the motions (they wouldnt close my file till my beta was under 5). that day I saw babies r us and felt so sad as 2 days previously we had hope. but today it was a joyful event, and I said to mum if only someone could have told me back then 'dont worry, you will be pregnant in 2 months'. 

oh so in babies r us I had a proper look at those pack and play things, was that what ny you said you had in your room? I didnt really look at them before, so now thinking perhaps I will do that in my room for the first 6 months. then seemed quite sturdy and had mesh sides so lots of airflow. then at least I can use after. what do you ladies think?

oh and at costco they had some carters sets for $10, of course I had to buy a bunch. I thought carters was cheap at $15 for 4 pieces, $10 is even better! Im totally done for onesies and pjs now, its just pants, shirts or tops I need a few more of :haha::happydance: going tonight for my 40% off mexx so hopefully will be more or less done then.

oh and also got this massive teddy, 53 inches high, it was only $36! I thought it would look cute in the corner of his room :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh ok i guess its just difference in names then ! sarah that crib does look goodx

i can imagine what youre saying when u say that if only someone had told you.. hindsight is a great thing isnt it.. but i guess u were meant to worry for those two months only because this lovely surprise was ahead of you.. xx

pack and play do you mean play pens ? they have mesh on the sides, and can act as a travel cot as well as i think theyve got a mattress feel to the bottom ? i wanted to buy one of those for gemma as shes getting really bored with her small play gym. looking at getting a walker this weekend


----------



## sherylb

Yes, Pretthi those are the same thing. They aren't really for entertaining though so not sure it would help her boredom? They are just for containment and sleeping. We won't be getting a walker but we also have mostly carpet. She used the walker at my friend's house this weekend and seemed ok with it. Even moved a little on her own even though it was backwards.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i really need to sort out her boredom, she is getting frustrated, going to have a look at some play pens and walkers at the mall this evening.

lol what is it with backwards? when gemma first started crawling, it was backwards for a while. looked funny..


----------



## nypage1981

Preethi- Kian is super bored too and he has it all- jumperoo, walker, 40 different toys, play mat..idk what to do to entertain him anymore he is frustrating! 

Sarah- yep, we have the pack n play in our room right now. The mattress isn't super comfy so I put a cushy blanket on it and tucked it in all sides very well so its not a hazard. He likes it. We did have a basinett first though as i've heard some babies don't sleep well in larger spaces and I just didn't want to find that out the hard way. But plenty of them are fine. With Ella we used the pack n play from day one and she was fine in it. 

Preethi- not sure the play yard thingies would keep her entertained either. At least not the kind that we have. They're basically to contain baby if you were outside or something. I personally wont use it ever as a containment, just for travel sleeping. 

Sarah- it is super weird to think of the what if's. Also, what if you would have not followed your instincts and went ahead with putting in 2? you'd probably have twins....


----------



## sherylb

Kristin still just gets rotated between her toys all day. If nothing else she will sit in my lap and eat either my hands or hers or it's naptime. Our new thing is if it's around 11am it's time for yogurt though.  

Do any of you eat yogurt? I don't. I try to feed her her Gerber yogurt blends and by the bottom .5" of the container it's very runny no matter how much I stirred it while feeding her. Is this all yogurt? I want to try a different brand but I still have 9 servings of Gerber yogurt left here.


----------



## nypage1981

I eat yogurt by the bulk, and mine's not runny at the bottom....and Kian never gets to the end of his because he doesn't love it so not sure!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Sarah- yep, we have the pack n play in our room right now. The mattress isn't super comfy so I put a cushy blanket on it and tucked it in all sides very well so its not a hazard. He likes it. We did have a basinett first though as i've heard some babies don't sleep well in larger spaces and I just didn't want to find that out the hard way. But plenty of them are fine. With Ella we used the pack n play from day one and she was fine in it.
> 
> Sarah- it is super weird to think of the what if's. Also, what if you would have not followed your instincts and went ahead with putting in 2? you'd probably have twins....

so did he use the bassinette at first then the pack and play?
my worry is when I need to transition bub to the crib....will he have a problem with it and want the pack and play??! also can I put a mattress on the pack and play to make it more comfy?

so my room choices are:
1. pack and play
2. smaller wooden bassinette style
3. or to just buy a crib and have that in our room at first then move to bubs room (but could be too big for newborn then?? but at least theres no transition)
I cant decide!!

and I do wonder if Id done 2 would I have twins. Its just so interesting to wonder how many of my 7 are good and bad, and how many boys and girls.

Im half way today :happydance:
when should I feel significant movements? Ive only felt some flutters. my placenta is on the front wall so midwife said I will only feel things on the sides. could that be why Im not feeling much or at 20 weeks is it still early anyway?


----------



## nypage1981

its early and yes anterior placenta you feel it later and less. It will happen! 

I think Rosa just began feeling hers within the last few weeks and she is 24 weeks. 

Yep, we did basinett, then pack and play. He transitioned perfectly. Also, Ella who was in a pack and play from 0-9 months did fine with going to the crib. Every baby is diff of course but so far mine haven't had a problem moving to different beds. Although, its not like either of them ever slept through the night so I wouldn't know if they were having an issue with the bed I suppose>


----------



## MummyCat

Sarah I had anterior placenta and first felt Lottie at 21 weeks + a few days! So it wont be long. You may already be feeling him but not knowing it's him! :)

I found if I lay flat out on the couch I'd notice it more in the early stages... once they start getting bigger it's hard to miss being jabbed in the ribs! or tickled!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh and CONGRATS on being half way! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## NDH

Woo 20 weeks! Congrats Sarah!

saranna was in the full size crib/cot and/or our bed from day one (well day 4 as we were in hospital first lol) she was tiny in it but it worked.


----------



## flyingduster

oooo, half way! Yay!!!

And if you're feeling flutters at times now, then it'll only get more and more over the next few weeks before he'll be kicking and booting you big time! heh. I had an anterior (front) placenta too, so didn't feel much at first, but within a few weeks you will be getting kicks you can see on the outside, trust me! 


As far as I'm concerned, go with whatever you want for beds! They WILL transition, it might be hard cos some don't want to change, but we are all happily sleeping in a big bed by ourselves now aren't we!? :haha:

If you want to go with a full sized crib, you can make a smaller space within in for a newborn easily enough (a moses basket type thing, or roll up a couple of towels and put them under the bottom sheet to designate a wee area for him safely...) so don't let that stop you going that route. They do grow FAST though too, so I'm glad our bassinet was free cos they are blimmin expensive for only being use-able for a few months!


----------



## babyhopes2323

CONGRATS ON 20 WEEKS SARAH :holly: xxxxx you will feel him very soon and it is a very special experience xx


----------



## Huggles

Happy half way sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

love the new photos flying / ndh! so cute

I have a wierd question some of you might know the answer too.....most cars come with 2 back seats then a small area in the middle that people can sit on but its not really a official seat. I have an SUV like this. im assuming that you are allowed to put car seats in the 2 seats but not the middle area, is that true? Im just asking incase we are able to have 3 children close together ....how do people make it work? or say someone with twins and a young toddler. At what age are they in the car seat till? Im getting a new car at the end of the year (which financing is usually for 5 years so I have to consider what might happen in those 5 years) and wondering if we should consider a 7 seater that you could put 3 car seats incase it happens! or perhaps the toddler is out of the car seat quicker than I think.

went to see what to expect when you are expecting yesterday, I was expecting it to be really bad but it was actually quite funny. I quite like that all the characters experienced different things like infertility and adoption, easy vs bad pregnancies, miscarriage etc. I was nervous for the end as I thought I might blub a lot during the births but I wasnt toooo bad!!


----------



## Huggles

It depends on the laws of your country as to what age a child is in a car seat until.
Generally over here baby under 1 year are in a rear-facing car seat, then forward facing from 1-3 years. Then around 3 or 4 years old they switch to a booster seat and stay in that until around 7 years old or until they can comfortably and safely where the normal seatbelt.

If the middle seat in your car has a 3 point seatbelt then a carseat can go there. But if it only has a lap belt then you can't put a carseat there.


----------



## sherylb

Good answer Huggles. Here they are not forward facing until they are 2. My 8 year old niece just stopped using a booster when she turned 8.


----------



## sarahincanada

ok looked at the website

"The law is a minimum requirement. It&#8217;s best to keep your child rear-facing until they are at least one year old or until they have reached either the maximum height or weight limits of the rear-facing seat. "

"A child can start riding facing forward when he or she is at least 9 kg (20 lb.)."

so they stay in a car seat from age 1-3, how many times do you need to change the seat for their size?

If we do end up having 2 or 3 good frosties I plan on doing them asap as I will be 40 when first bub is born, so I could possibly have 3 in carseats at once. I think my middle seat has a belt I will have to look.


----------



## sherylb

We used an infant carseat to 6 months and now have a convertible carseat that will be rear facing, forward facing and a booster all in 1 seat. This should be the only carseat we will need until she is out of a carseat. Though when she's much older we may get a smaller booster because this seat is huge and mega-padded.


----------



## Huggles

we're the same as sheryl - used the infant carrier seat that came with the travel system for the first 6 months, but have just switched to a convertible seat that is also rear-facing, forward-facing and then a booster.

But if you don't use a convertible one then you need one for 0-12 (or 24) months that's rear-facing, then another from 1-3 years that's forward-facing, and then a booster seat.


----------



## nypage1981

Ella is still on a booster like this and she is 8 -https://www.target.com/p/Graco-No-BackTurbo-Booster-Baker/-/A-12254082?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=%7C12254082&CPNG=NoCPNG&ci_sku=12254082&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw= 
It is to help the seat belt land in the correct spot but she was out of her actual carseat booster thingy a few years ago. They're so big and bulky so we didn't want to use it. 

But i actually always was told to put the infant seat IN the middle of the back seat because a side impact car accident could be bad if they're on the side....before we startyed using the mini van Kian was in the middle and Ella's booster was squished in next to it but worked fine. Now in the mini van he is on the side because we have side air bags that drop down in a curtain. Not that it would probably do much, but the seat belt in the middle of the van isn't great so im not putting him in the middle. 
So, yes, if you had 3 in a car seat you could put one in the middle, howevever, may be tough. Especially since by the time you have #2 im sure #1 wouldn't be big enough for a booster yet and if under 2 should be rear facing still.


----------



## flyingduster

it is pretty much the consensus to rear face AS LONG AS POSSIBLE. So whle it may only be the law to rear face until 12 months or something, shop for a car seat that rear faces much longer if possible. Like, 3-4 years old if possible. SO much safer to rear face as long as possible... (Look up youtube for good examples of WHY extended rear facing is the best option. Caleb is about 9kg now; there is NO WAY in hell that he is forward facing for years yet!) And then forward facing in a harness, then into a booster seat until they are tall enough for the seatbelt to sit correctly on them (often about 8-10 years old). 

Most good convertible car seats can go from birth right through to a booster in the one seat, so you could get away with one seat per child that way. A capsule can be handy for a newborn though as they can be carried in the capsule!



So if I was you I'd get a capsule initially; buy it as late in your pregnancy as possible though, and get it brand new. They generally have 6 years until they expire, so you might just be able to use it for all three. Then you can get a convertible seat for each one as they grow out of it (and keep the capsule for the next one!)

Alternatively you do your research now and go straight to a good convertible seat to last the whole time, and skip the capsule totally.



Yes, there are good convertible seats that will fit three-across the back seat (including good extended-rear-facing ones), but you will need to research that yourself as the brands you have there will vary to here!! Here the 'radian' is great; rear faces till like 45lb, and lasts right through to a booster seat. And fits three across in most average cars!! https://ethertonphotography.blogspot.co.nz/2010/08/sunshine-kids-radian-xtsl-car-seat.html But if you research them specifically for fitting three across over there, then you should find some to choose from; there are heaps of people with three kids in car seats and only average cars!!

Here is a good thread: https://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=33226


Oh, and research shows the safest place is the middle of the back seat, next safest is passenger side of the back seat, then drivers side of the back, then passenger front.


----------



## NDH

Yeah unfortunately this is an area you'll have to research yourself as every country has different laws and car seats. But three in the back seat is totally possible, though will be tricky for whoever is in the middle. But you have a few years to worry about that  

The laws here are abyssmal, yet its illegal to use any car seat not manufactured here, and the ones here only rear face til 12kgs, and Sara's so tall I worry she'll outgrow the seat height wise before weight wise. ISOFX will be legal from next year, but manufacturers still need to make the seats and cars will need to be fitted with ISOFX...so we're looking at a while before extended rear facing is even available here :( Australia has the fifth highest car-related infant/child injury and death rates in the world :(


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah we have a car seat that separate from the travel system but can be fitted into it.. i guess its different laws everywhere as the others say, here we must have her rear facing and i know what the others mean by rear middle. im going to have to try and change that as i know how dangerous it can be with side impact xxx


----------



## NDH

Oh yes, on that note, Sara is in the middle seat. Getting her in and out from that seat can be a pain, but its worth it knowing she's just that little bit safer. When number two comes along she'll be behind the passenger seat and the new bub will be in the middle. When number three domes along I haven't yet worked out who will go in the middle - it might have to be Sara again as I think it will be easier for an older child to get in there? Idk. Maybe we'll get a full size van straight away then and not wait til we have enough kids to fill it :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks so much everyone!! great info, I now know to look for a convertable, but will get a capsule first (flying great advice to wait near birth so hopefully it will last for all kids). and I hadnt even thought about middle being safer....all my friends I see put them on the sides but perhaps their middle doesnt have a belt. its funny that Im thinking about future kids before I buy a car, my life is changing!

I have been feeling bub more the past 3 days, on friday I felt a proper punch or kick on my side....I even felt it from the outside as I had my hand on my stomach, and last night I definitely felt more kicking like movement :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

Great that you're feeling more movement!


----------



## flyingduster

just make sure you check the manufacturer date on the capsule when you buy it so you know it's as new as possible! Some are already several months old in the shops which cuts down their life if you want it to last three kids....

YAY for more movements!!!!!!!!!!! So amazing!!


----------



## NDH

Car seats here are good for 10 years (barring accidents) so look into how long they can be used for in Canada as well.

Hooray for movement! Is it feeIng real yet?


----------



## flyingduster

actually the expiry differs from one brand/model to another. Though most convertibles have an 8-10 year lifespan, capsules are usually only 6. Does vary though, so always check the manual!!!!!!


----------



## NDH

Oh really? I could have sworn my capsule is good til 2021. Will have to check.


----------



## flyingduster

I'm sure some brands of capsules last longer too! But the generally capsules have a shorter lifespan than a fixed car seat/booster cos they have a harder life being hauled in and out and bumped about and stuff. Hence why it pays to check!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

I am selling my travel system already. I don't really use the stroller and we are not good at storing things and keeping them nice so will just buy a different one if ever needed. 

I didn't know that about passenger side being second safest. Idk, its hard to place your children in a car when you have more than one because how do you decide which child goes in the least safe spot? Its horrid to think about so im just keeping them how they are and praying we are all safe.


----------



## nypage1981

Its so cool you are feeling baby! will be keeping you awake soon:)


----------



## sherylb

We aren't using our carrier anymore. It's sitting in a box in the living room. We still use the stroller occasionally so it stays in the car. But we also bought it used on Craigslist b/c it was $50, had great reviews and was the colors I wanted so don't feel the need to consider selling it. The lady before me was an idiot and had beat it up pretty badly but we couldn't afford a new one at the time.


----------



## sarahincanada

ny are you not using a stroller much as you carry him everywhere? I do wonder how much I will use one but I think I will get one.


----------



## Huggles

We still use our stroller a fair bit. Not tons, but we definitely do use it. If I go for a small shop then I'll put him in it, but if I need to do lots of shopping it's impossible to push both a stroller and a trolley, so then I rather wear him, unless dh comes shopping with me then he pushes logan in the stroller and i push the trolley - that's by far the easiest (it's very difficult to bend into the trolley with a baby strapped to your front!).

If we go on outings where walking happens a fair bit then we also use the stroller (although we don't often go on such outings).

I definitely won't be getting rid of ours for a good long while yet.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, that's the main time I use our stroller too. Since most of our outings are to the grocery store and she can sit in the cart now I don't use it very often but for smaller stores if if I am not getting much I will use the stroller. I see several moms baby wearing every time I go to the grocery store though.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes I will definitely get one even if Im not sure how much I will use it, I like the upperbaby vista as some friends recommend it, and when I was in the shop a couple came up and said they have it and love it. it has the bassinette included as well as the regular seat, and it can hold 2 babies if we end up having a 2nd soon!

I just booked a hypnobirthing class for June, 5 weeks, 3 hours a week :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Yay for booking the hypnobirthing class!


----------



## nypage1981

I usually wear him or now he loves being in the front of the cart! Much more fun to him than a stroller. We really barely ever used our travel system stroller and now we bought a BOB so if we do use one its that because its much nicer to push around. But any shopping trips are typically just wearing him into the store and if he seems to want out then I put in the front of the cart. 

Yay for hypnobirthing!


----------



## Huggles

oh yeah, once they can sit in the cart shopping will be loads easier!
Logan still falls sideways when sitting though so can't quite manage the cart yet.


----------



## sherylb

I think the strap on our cart cover holds her up pretty well. Right now I still try to keep a hand on her side though bc she does slowly lean over.


----------



## sarahincanada

I was lying watching tv yesterday and bub was quite active, and I could feel with my hand so I put hubbies hand on my tummy and he felt something too (I felt it from inside and said 'there' right after every movement) :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: it was so quick he was second guessing it after but he definitely felt something. but he didnt want to do it for long as he didnt want to hurt bub, I told him pressing on my tummy will not hurt him :dohh:

Ive not been feeling that much with my placenta being in the front cushioning things so I was really happy.

this whole thing is such a frigging miracle, I cant believe it!


----------



## nypage1981

It really is hard to believe! Its all happeneing for real. We pressed and poked my tummy all the time, its perfectly fine:) Soon you wont have to though, trust me! Its great when you start to know its a little hand or a little heel of a foot. Will you do a 3D ultrasound? At mine, the tech had a little baby doll and squishes it up and shapes it on my tummy to show the exact position of the baby and its cool to know how he is positioned inside me to know what parts I am feeling move and poke me!


----------



## sarahincanada

ooooh I love seeing my ticker over the half way point!! :happydance:

hubby wont allow me to do a 3d scan, he is very against it and says he will see in 3d when he comes out :haha: I guess he has a point. he just feels the extra scanning could be harmful. he doesnt mind me getting an extra regular scan, at what point are those useless as the bub is too big to see much? and I have to find out where I can pay for one of those as they are normally covered so not sure how many places allow you to get them by paying.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for hypnobirthing.. and so glad you can feel movements.. it must be so special. xx

this is all so surreal for you xx in a few months, you will be holding him and that will be amazing xxxxxxxxx

we still use her pram everywhere but now have to have it in the sitting position as she is getting big


----------



## NDH

How awesome that hubby felt movement too! And hypnobirthing classes will be great  

We've only used our stroller a handful of times really, mostly in the early weeks before I had a carrier she liked. The only time I used it for shopping was one time in the evening i went with mom and was going to be trying on clothes and Sara was *supposed* to be sleeping. Otherwise I wear her in my Manduca (I don't have and difficulty bending to get stuff off low shelves or put things in the cart, I just bend at the knees not the waist) or put her in a cart with a baby seat.


----------



## Huggles

woops, wrong thread :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

^^^huh?


----------



## sarahincanada

huggles was that meant for someone else??

hows everyone doing. nothing much to report here, mw apt tomorrow. we have painted bubs room and I will take those photos this week as Ive moved the clothes back into the closet. I am booking a private scan for the end of the month, just a 2D scan but at least I will see him again and it will only be 3 months to go. anyone have a 2D scan around 26 weeks before?


----------



## sherylb

I think she meant that for her journal or someone else's. She likes sending and receiving baby food to/from different countries. 

We are great! I am excited for your next scan. We only did the 19 week one. It was rough but Dh was unemployed and I am lucky we got that 19 week one that we paid out of pocket for.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

How exciting, looking forward to seeing the nursery come together! 

We had a scan at 23 weeks (on NHS) because they couldn't get the info they needed about Elizabeth's heart at 20 weeks. Liz was in a very awkward position. At 23 weeks she wasn't too big yet, so it was a nice scan as you could see a lot of her in a shot. if that makes sense? 

Hope you're all well! Been a bit crazy here with photography course and in laws arriving next week x


----------



## Huggles

wrong journal :dohh:
No idea how it landed here as i posted it a week ago and it's definitely in the right journal as well.


----------



## Huggles

we had scans right up to 35 weeks. It definitely does get harder to see detail the further along you get, but you should still see a fair bit at 26 weeks.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay can t wait 2 see bubs painted nursery xx glad your getting a 2D scan.. we didn't have one as it is ridiculously expensive here and not covered by insurance as i think is the as for most xx


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes a 2D scan is the ordinary scan type.


----------



## NDH

My only scan past 19 weeks was at 39+6 lol (she was measuring 32 weeks and had never measured bigger than 34 weeks so sent me for a growth scan). Its funny, the midwife sent me over to imaging with the order for a scan and they said the next appointment was two weeks. When i said tomorrow is my due date she said to come back in an hour :rofl:


----------



## Huggles

2D profile pic at 29 weeks.

By 32 weeks it was hard to see anything.
 



Attached Files:







2D profile(2).jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahincanada

huggles thats an amazing scan! thank you for posting, I will be 26 weeks but he was measuring a week bigger so nearer 27 weeks, so that gives me a good idea :thumbup:

babyhopes I am paying $140 for this one, we only get 2 scans covered by the government so Ive had those (12 & 20 weeks) and I really just want one more Hubby wont let me get a 3d/4d scan (those are $200-$300) but agreed to another normal scan, so thats what Im paying for. At my 20 week scan I only got 5 mins of looking at his body, this will be longer and I will get photos of all his areas, right now I just have the face.

ndh thats funny :haha: so was sara a really small baby? I dont remember her not measuring past 34 weeks. I think mine will be big, Im 5'10 with boys that are 6'3 (my dad) and 6'5 (cousins) in my family, and hubbies is a tall family too.

loving all the photos of your bubs, they are getting so big. When I watched the laughing video of kian I was thinking how I cant wait for mine to be here!


----------



## NDH

She was 8lbs (well 7lbd 15.5 oz) so nope not small lol. Goes to show you that measurements can be way off. She was just good at hiding lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh yes i completely forgot, that 2D was a normal one lol.. sarah glad you get to see him again then.. cant believe how expensive these scans are !

over here, regardless of how your pregnancy is going, you get scanned every month at your doctors checkup appointment just to make sure things are going smoothly. this is covered by insurance if you have one, obviously if you dont then you end up paying through the roof. i thought it was a good idea because with me, apart from the 16 week problem, everything was fine until the 6th month, and if i didnt have a scan at every doc appointment, they wouldnt be able to suddenly find that i had low fluid etc, so i would have to say the only thing that saved gemma was the scans. ifr not, we would never have known and one fine day my waters wouldve suddenly broken ! wow thats a scary thought !

anyway, hope everyones doing well xx sarah, cant wait to see pics of your scan then !


----------



## nypage1981

Can't wait to see babyin canada again! :)
What color is the nursery?


----------



## sarahincanada

ny we did 2 walls brown and 2 walls green. going to have the dark furniture, have a dresser we used in our spare bedroom but wont buy a crib till later seeing as he will be in our room. we are putting up the decals this weekend so I will take a pic!

also in the built in closet we put an ikea system so we have drawers in there, which is more useful that just what comes with the closet (a rail). I have his little clothes in there so will take photos of those too. its been taped up because of the painting!!


----------



## sherylb

Up until buying dresses for church we have just folded everything and kept current clothes in bins so good idea not going crazy on changing the closet. I love that you are doing your nursery brown and green. They are so pretty together. I want this stroller that was featured in an Amazon travel E-mail but I can't figure out what kind it is to research and potentially buy.

https://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/img12/amazonmom/300x250/6-9months-out_ages-stages.jpg


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl I hate that when you see something you like but have no idea where its from. I cant see any logo or anything on the pic!

so I was just doing my 2011 taxes (self employed so I file by end of june) and I paid $13,000 for infertility in 2011 :dohh::dohh::dohh:
I will get a small credit for medical expenses, but still thats a lot of money.

so be thankful your conceptions were free :haha: and Im thankful that at least Im pregnant after spending all that money, so many arent that lucky :cry:


----------



## sherylb

This may make you feel better -- my SIL gave up on fertility treatments after not believing they would work. The first adoption place they wanted was $35K. This one is MORE! We don't even know what their max budget is but everyone else knows it would have been much cheaper for her to go the fertility specialist route. She was diagnosed with PCOS by my doctor.


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl thats crazy...I wonder why she gave up, perhaps the medical stuff was too daunting for her?

omg I went and looked at a store I love in the uk and found some cute stuff and sent some links to my sister. I need to have some british influence in my bubs closet!!!

|Dog T-Shirts Two Pack plus Neutral Slim Fit Joggers Two Pack
https://www.next.co.uk/x492898s2#813527x49

Grey Reversible Joggers
https://www.next.co.uk/x493884s4#803629x49

Navy And Grey Slim Fit Joggers Two Pack
https://www.next.co.uk/x49896s8#803852x49

Dog Character Jersey Set
https://www.next.co.uk/x492896s1#815547x49

Grey Jersey Boat Dungarees
https://www.next.co.uk/x492900s6

Romper Suit
https://www.next.co.uk/g622556s1#849214g62

Pram Cow Padders
https://www.next.co.uk/g373626s8#821595g37

Mink Trainers
https://www.next.co.uk/g723098s12#717639g72

Blue joggers
https://www.next.co.uk/g622556s5#808055g62

then I found this in another store, MIL gave me a onesie with a polish flag on as thats where they are from, so I need to represent!
https://www.mothercare.com/Spot-Romper/LV6714,default,pd.html


----------



## flyingduster

Sorry I have been away for a bit, but I'm back now! YAY for hypnobirthing; I loved the book and wish I cold afford the classes!!

Can't wait to see pics of his nursery! :D

And yeah, I rarely use our stroller either, but it IS useful to have the few times I have used it! For shopping when he was little I'd either have him in his capsule (if he was asleep) in the shopping trolley, or in the baby seats (the laid back ones) or wear him. And he's been sitting up for ages now so is fine in the kiddie seat. I had to strap him in when he was younger cos he'd topple sideways a bit, but he's good now (I mean, I still do strap him in, but it's not necessary to hold him up now!) I've never taken the stroller shopping... I've just used it when out walking sometimes. I more commonly just wear him in the wrap though!


One of the ladies in my antenatal group had tried for years to get pregnant, and I am pretty sure it was only the 2nd or 3rd try of IVF that got them pregnant with their baby boy who was born in october (same as Caleb)......... they just announced they are expecting #2 in november; their babies will be 13 months apart! Total surprise natural conception!!! They just assumed that having not gotten pregnant naturally for SO long (like 5 years or something) that they were 'safe'.... haha! They are totally stoked, but wow, 13 months apart is scary! lol


----------



## MummyCat

ooooooh.... Lottie has lots of Next stuff... their sizing is quite generous. which I like, because they last longer! :thumbup: for instance... Lizzie had outgrown her Mothercare and Marks and Sparks babygros (3-6 months) by 5 months and her Next ones she was still in until 6.5 months. A good 6 weeks longer! x

Lovely clothes hun and wow what a lot to spend on infertility! Thank goodness you can look back on that while pregnant. You'd be all sorts of depressed doing the numbers if you were still trying! :( 

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

I just purchased these 2 items from etsy. I have to stop now as I have so many onsies!! I got these 6-12 months though. although I thought I purchased a lot but when I look at his closet it doesnt look like _that_ much! I took photos of the room so far, will upload when hubby shows me what cable! Im sooooo happy with it and love going in there and imagining bub in there.

mummy glad that next fits big, I asked for some of them 6-12 months too as I have a lot of 3-6 already. I just love next as they have a different look to the clothes here.

flying thats so crazy, so they got pregnant within 4 months then? I guess it could happen to us but im hopefully going to start a FET asap (although I might change my mind when I have no sleep and a screaming baby!!). In fact I called my clinic to see if I can get in to see my FS in September, as it may be hard to go with a baby (plus I would feel bad, it always stung a little seeing a baby in the clinic even though it was a success story). I want to see if I can do some natural FETs at first, without progesterone/estrogen as I hope to be breastfeeding. If they say no then I will have to wait for 6 months perhaps. I read that progesterone/estrogen does carry through the milk but I wonder the side effects. I will be 40 when I give birth so want to get going asap, I hope at least 1 of our 7 are good (and crazy to think its up to them what they defrost and will it be another boy or a girl!)

I havent updated on my finger for a while..its pretty much healed but very sensitive at the tip and it will take a good year for it to heal and never will be 100%. but whats amazing is a tiny little fingernail has grown, the dr said he has never seen that before....I said it must be as a prayed for one seeing as I own a nail spa :haha:. its tiny and doesnt look great visually, but it makes me feel less deformed than if there was nothing there at all and just a stump. also I think theres more nail underneath to the sides where skin has healed over, as its sore and I can feel a hardness. he said I would need a surgery to open it, but to wait and see. Im trying to avoid any surgery until I give birth, but if it gets really sore and is stopping the nail growing I might have to (but will ask him if he can do local).

p.s Im getting Cieran written on the green onesie, im pretty set on that name! hubby prefers Ethan but its on so many top 10 lists where Cieran is not so known (is usually spelt Kieran here in Canada). the hat is included too!
 



Attached Files:







il_570xN.323939162.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 1









il_570xN.319067154.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sherylb

Cute!


----------



## Huggles

cute clothes.
And yay for a nail!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies!
starting our hypnobirthing tonight, its 3 hours so I hope its interesting
our prenatal course was monday night for 2 hours, I tend to want to stay home and relax and dread going out, but it was entertaining so hopefully tonight is too
they both last 5 or 6 weeks so will keep me busy for a little while
I guess tomorrow is technically that V day but I wont be happier till 28 weeks


----------



## NDH

Great news about your nail! I'd hoped there might have been enough of the nail bed left to grow one but its so hard to know. At the very least this means you'll have a way to attach a fake nail which will help hide the injury down the road.

I hope your hypnobirthing class goes great  

So excited for you! We wont celebrate V-day for another 4 weeks when statistics are better but its still great knowing tomorrow is technically v-day. Where has the time gone? You're almost out of second tri already.


----------



## Huggles

yay for starting hypnobirthing and antenatal classes!
Hope the hb classes are enjoyable.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for HB classes sarah, hope you have fun.. and so glad a nail grew !! thats determination !! 

enjoy buying all the clothes.. you will need all those onesies.. trust me !!

LOVE the name cieran.. xxx glad you settled on that one x


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh where has the time gone??? its gone slow for me!!! and as for the nail Im not sure if I will ever be able to attach anything, its hard to explain but its at the top so theres nothing to really hold a nail (its quite a flat, blunt cut). it doesnt look great but its still better than nothing at all, that would make me feel really deformed. :cry: I am going to try and see some plastic surgeons eventually as surely theres something they can do. my hand guy says there is nothing, as anything to extend the finger would be floppy, the only way is to transfer a tip of a toe or finger with bone but thats rarely done.
I know you are ntnp, does that mean you dont do tests or anything? it will be exciting to see who gets pregnant next on this thread!

so the hypnobirthing class was good! at first I was wondering if hubby was uncomfortable as it was very intimate (4 couples and 2 teachers), and everyone was lovely and very 'earthy' types. but he tends to adapt to any situation and enjoyed it. he had a hard time on the visualizing exercises, (which is ok as its me that has to master it), and I think its probably as he felt a bit uptight and if we do at home he will get better. he is very much into natural things and not taking drugs in general, so he liked the whole concept. 

For me I am fine with drugs as Im not very good in medical situations and fear the pain, but at the same time want some tools to try and make it as natural and calm as possible. All the other couples know they want completely natural home births, where I was honest and said Im scared to say that I want natural as what if I cant handle it, but Im going into it with an open mind and hope. Its amazing to think that if you dont tense up and get into the right mindframe that the body can actually release endorphins which are just as powerful as pain medication...flying you talked about that. Im not going to tell anyone that we are going to try for a natural birth (her suggestion, as she said so many people are negative and love to tell their painful stories) and not get fixated on it for myself (incase I cant do it), but look at it as a way to decrease stress in labour.


----------



## flyingduster

yup, that is a great way to think of it! I always planned to have a hospital birth, and I told my midwife, and everyone, that I would LIKE a natural birth, but I'm *totally* not against pain relief if I want it at the time!! EVERY labour is different, even for the same woman, each child is a totally different experience! So there is simply no way to know how YOU will cope until you are right there experiencing it. And for that reason I was totally open to trying the various levels of pain relief if I wanted to, and even a CS if it was needed. I think that thought was sorta like a 'safety net', like on each contraction I knew that if it was getting too much I could totally ask for help, cos I'd already allowed that to be an ok thing, ya know? 

As it turned out I didn't need anything at all; it was sore and hard work at the start, but as the contractions ramped up in the bath at the hospital and I hit the 'transition' point where I was pushing; it was totally painless!!! I vividly remember feeling each contraction swell up inside me, and the utter awe I felt as I felt my body push down without any pain! Between the contractions I was in my own wee world, but I remember thinking 'this is so awesome!' :haha: I KNOW that it's not 'the norm' though, so even when it comes to #2 for me I won't be expecting a pain-free birth like that again, cos it totally may not happen ever again! Keep your options open so you don't feel like a 'failure' if it doesn't go to plan. 

Focusing on the biiiiiiig deep breaths I'd practised with the hypnobirthing helped a lot too, cos if I took a big enough breath and controlled it well then the contraction was over with in one breath, maybe two. And hell, even I can cope with pain for only a breath or two... lol. And the focus on my breathing meant I couldn't focus on the pain as much either. Your body does totally take over if you let it, and it was sorta like my mind was just going along for the ride. An amazing incredible empowering ride!!!!!!!! :cloud9:



I'd also recommend you start research on breastfeeding now too seeing you'd like to give that a go. Cos I know I was SO focused on the birth that I sorta neglected to think a whole lot about what it'd be like to parent a newborn! And if you do have problems breastfeeding, it's SO much more overwhelming and hard to get help when you're in the middle of it all, so DO try and research as much as possible now. See if you have a local La Leache League you can go along to (they are there for companionship, not just for people who have problems!!!) cos it's a great resource to have already made contact with in case you do have issues! And check out kellymom.com for a load of info on everything breast feeding-related! 

A couple of key points to help: getting a good 'latch' from the start is the key to pretty much everything, so research that and focus on that a lot. And they go through loads of growth spurts and 'cluster feedings' in the first few months so expect that first week to be pretty much attached via a boob to him! 

It's NORMAL for him to seem hungry ALL.THE.TIME as a newborn, and it is normal for him to want to feed almost constantly; it is the way he signals your body to _make_ enough, NOT a sign you aren't producing enough! In particular I remember at around 10 days old Caleb fed continuously for 36 hours; never stopping for more than 20 mins through that entire time. It just about broke me cos by then I was trying to get things done about the house again but it didn't work when he demanded boob all the time. When I finally resigned myself to sitting down for as long as it took, it was a lot easier to deal with, and it did pass! It ALL passes!


But if you're aware of those things now, it will help when you're in the thick of it. Rather than being stuck under a 'starving' baby and panicking that something is wrong!!







I'm SO excited for you! Sorry for the novel! lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

for those of you with little girls, this is a lovely fathers day blog entry

https://www.fromdatestodiapers.com/50-rules-for-dads-of-daughters

although a lot of the points could be made for sons too!


----------



## NDH

*sniff* that's so wonderful, thanks Sarah. 

I'm trying my best not to temp or use opks. I am investing in maca root though.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah :cloud9: that is awesome.. thank you so much xx


----------



## NDH

Here's one for the moms of boys 
https://studerteam.blogspot.com.au/2011/11/25-rules-for-mothers-of-sons.html


----------



## sherylb

Sarah that is great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nypage1981

awww, love the clothing, wish we had that store here!

Ndh, that mother son thing is so cute:)


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Here's one for the moms of boys
> https://studerteam.blogspot.com.au/2011/11/25-rules-for-mothers-of-sons.html

ahhhh I love this part, im saving it

"You are home to him. When he learns to walk, he will wobble a few feet away from you and then come back, then wobble away a little farther and then come back. When he tries something new, he will look for your proud smile. When he learns to read, he will repeat the same book to you twenty times in a row, because you're the only one who will listen that many times. When he plays his sport, he will search for your face in the stands. When he is sick, he will call you. When he really messes up, he will call you. When he is grown and strong and tough and big and he feels like crying, he will come to you; because a man can cry in front of his mother without feeling self-conscious. Even when he grows up and has a new woman in his life and gets a new home, you are still his mother; home base, the ever constant, like the sun. Know that in your heart and everything else will fall into place."

ny the clothing is from etsy.com I think they are both located in the states!
https://www.etsy.com/shop/shopantsypants
https://www.etsy.com/shop/SimplySublimeBaby

I still havent downloaded my photos, Im such a dunce with cables and keep forgetting to ask hubby. and now i want to take a bump photo so keep putting it off, will do soon!!


----------



## flyingduster

those links are great! I love that bit you quoted too Sarah, and it about sums up why I love the 'attachment parenting' theories so much!!! Caleb is growing up knowing I am here for him, no matter what. No ignoring him to cry or 'tough love'. Just being here, 24/7 and unconditional love. Love it!!!!!!!!

How are you feeling lately Sarah?? You're close to double digit 'days-to-go' now!!!! I'm looking forward to the pics too!


----------



## sarahincanada

flying whats all that leaving to cry and tough love...is that a technique people use? my friend is lending me a book called 'the baby whisperer' as she got hers to sleep through the night at 12 weeks, I think its routine based so Im not sure if it will be different to how I want to mother. I dont even know how I want to mother, I dont know anything about it :dohh: :haha:

Im feeling great thanks for asking, apart from the sciatica pain (its being managed by weekly chiro trips but it still stabs me unexpectantly) and bad allergies (cant use my strong meds) but apart from that 2nd tri has been great!

we had another hypnobirthing class last night, I seem to respond well to the deep breathing and go in a relaxed state. They show us a few birthing videos and I think i have more of a fear of it than i realize. im loving the techniques, but i have a fear of not having painmeds and it being too late and being in pain. I know I have to really believe in the method and thats something I need to work on.

they also showed us a video about connecting with skin to skin contact right after the birth. I started crying as it was so touching, watching all the bubs looking up at their mums. i felt a bit silly but when the lights came back up i think a couple more mums were teary. i was thinking about how my mum said that when I was born my dad and i took one look at eachother and that was it, we were joined at the hip. I miss him so much :cry: hubby said after it got him too but he was able to keep it in, I love how emotional he is about all this too.

25 weeks today! 15 weeks-ish to go! and yes 6 days till double digits!!


----------



## sherylb

I would say tough love is what we did. If I put the baby down for bed and I knew she was fed, dry and tired we would allow her to cry in her room and let her settle herself. I wouldn't think that would be connected in any way with what your plans are since you plan to have the baby in your room with you. I'm sure you would be closer to what Flying does in nursing to sleep and nursing them whenever they wake, etc. What we did was difficult but Kristin is a great great sleeper. If she wakes up it's because she's hungry or the neighbors are being loud.

For several months now I just put her in her crib for nap or bed and she goes right to sleep. Except that now that she can roll both directions if she wants to play for a while she will roll from tummy to back, play and roll back to her belly to go to sleep. No crying, very quietly playing. We had some nights where she played a long time after eating at 5am but she always just went back to sleep so I left the monitor on so I would hear her if she needed me but went back to sleep.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, I had NO idea about parenting theories/methods/techniques before having Caleb. I was sorta focussed on the birth and immediate stuff after then, but the whole parenting a child for the rest of my life thing was beyond me! lol. I followed my instincts initially, and later found out the stuff I was doing comes under the [vague] title 'attachment parenting'! lol. 

But yes, "cry it out" (aka CIO) is an * incredibly* touchy topic that you really need to research yourself! I researched it a fair bit and I don't personally believe in it _at all_, but I know it 'works' too, so many many mums use it and therefore I can't really speak my mind about it without putting those mums on the defensive instantly! Please remember that I FULLY accept that everyone has the right to parent however they like, and if they wish to use the CIO methods then that is their right and I don't want anyone to think I'm attacking their parenting choices!!!! EVERY mum believes they are doing the best for them and their baby, so there is no 'right' or 'wrong' way. :)

But I do suggest you research all that stuff yourself at some point, and come to your own decisions and choices! Everyone should research their chosen methods; both the good and the bad. I have found the need to research a hell of a lot since becoming a mum, cos your methods get challenged by basically everyone and you need to know WHY you do what you do, and therefore really deeply believe in what you do, so you don't feel guilty or too defensive when challenged! Remember, no one can MAKE you feel guilty but yourself, so you need to 'own' your choices and decisions. :)



But don't stress about it either. It'll all come in time! Just read what interests you now, and as life moves forward you'll start being interested in other aspects and read about them! That's what I did. :)


----------



## NDH

Happy 25 weeks Sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone for your input! and thanks ndh :kiss:

flying I realized how different styles can probably make people argue and get defensive, but what I love about this thread is that everyone is doing something different and are allowed to talk about it without feeling they are right or wrong. its the people who think their way is the only way who are annoying!! I can see the pros and cons about each method and will have to research a bit more. like you said you learn things as they seem relevant... right now Im learning about hypnobirthing so the parenting thing has to wait!! 

I will have to look up the book my friend has lent me, shes sending it over from england as it worked for her, I hope its not different to how I imagine doing things as thats a bit awkward. she mentioned a set routine and I know she is rigid with that but I dont know how she was with bedtime.

we are off to a wedding today. I took the long dress I wore to the church for SILs wedding and had it shortened and with the extra fabric had sleeves put on all for $50 (for SIL I had a sheer wrap, but for this wedding I didnt want to carry one). Im glad I was able to recycle as its really hard to find nice maternity dresses for formal occasions, and most of them are sleeveless.

have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## NDH

Good point Sarah. In the rest of the forum you have o tread carefully lest someone passionate about their parenting style bites your head off. I think its because we're such a small close knit group that we can respect everyone's parenting (and birthing) views. That or we really lucked out with how all our personalities mesh :thumbup:

Have a great time at the wedding Sarah :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

I'm not sure what her routine is but the sleep, eat, play, repeat routine works pretty well for us. The eat kind of moves around now that we have real food and milk but it worked like a charm and we still basically follow it.


----------



## babyhopes2323

HAPPY 25 WEEKS SARAH xxxxx :cloud9: 

Hope you have a greattt time at the wedding xxx

i think nikkis signature is amazing and what she has on it about parenting.

(("Children are likely to live up to what you believe of them."
*I baby wear, cloth diaper, and breast feed. But I don't think im better than those who do not. We all have our ways! ))*

x i agree about this thread being completely different from other ones which is great xxbut id still rather not comment on what i think about different styles of parenting, because the problem while typing is that people take it very differently. when you speak to someone, you know what they mean because you can tell from their facial expressions, unfortunately reading allows you to interpret sentences in many different ways and thats what starts the argument in my opinion.

at the end of the day,everyone has their own way of doing things and we all do what works best for our families xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

finalllllllly heres some photos of bubs room and clothes :happydance: and a bump shot, its suddenly popped out especially above the belly button :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 10









bub1.jpg
File size: 175.1 KB
Views: 13









bub2.jpg
File size: 175.5 KB
Views: 9









bub3.jpg
File size: 185.5 KB
Views: 8









bub4.jpg
File size: 176.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sarahincanada

more..
 



Attached Files:







bub5.jpg
File size: 154.9 KB
Views: 5









bub6.jpg
File size: 180.8 KB
Views: 5









clothes.jpg
File size: 181.1 KB
Views: 5









clothes1.jpg
File size: 158.3 KB
Views: 5









clothes2.jpg
File size: 189.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarahincanada

and more...
 



Attached Files:







clothes3.jpg
File size: 180.3 KB
Views: 4









clothes4.jpg
File size: 177.4 KB
Views: 5









clothes5.jpg
File size: 153.8 KB
Views: 4









clothes6.jpg
File size: 168 KB
Views: 4









clothes7.jpg
File size: 181.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarahincanada

my beautiful girl
 



Attached Files:







foxy.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flyingduster

Oh! I LOVE the photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay! Gorgeous bump, gorgeous nursery, gorgeous clothes, gorgeous dog! Love them all! :wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2323

ABSOLUTELY love the pics, your bump pic is so cute.. and i am in awe of the nursery.. the wildlife theme has worked out so well, i just love the wall, and the falling leaves from the tree thing.. i wish i had one like thatttttttt !!!!!


----------



## NDH

Lovely bump pic and I LOVE the nursery :cloud9: thanks for sharing your pics Sarah


----------



## sherylb

Awww your bump is gorgeous! You are much braver than me. I only took one picture like that at 37 weeks. The nursery looks fantastic! I wish mine looked that cute! The wall art really makes the walls pop too!


----------



## Huggles

You're so lucky to have such a lovely big room!
And the floor is GORGEOUS!
Sorry, i know commenting on the floor is a bit weird, but i love it!
Also love how you don't even notice the cupboards - they're so hidden in the wall. We also have built in cupboards here, so not a new concept or anything, but somehow yours look so much neater and less conspicuous.
LOVE the big teddy in the corner!
And such cute shoes!

Lovely bumpage :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Awww :cloud9: Lovely pics hun! your baby boy bump is stunning! The room decor is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!! I had so much fun doing the room, the decals took forever but it was enjoyable. I purchased 2 kinds and kind of mixed them up. They really do make the room look extra interesting. If we are lucky enough to have a 2nd we are keeping this as a baby room (so kepts neutral) then I get to do a fun boys room for bub :happydance:

huggles we have that hardwood all through the house! I love the colour but its gotten quite banged up in some rooms in the 5 years we have been here, from pets plus it seems any furniture leaves a mark so I dont love it!!!

this room is the 2nd largest after our master room. It looks a little bigger than it is as I used a wide angle to take the photos to get more in each shot. but its definitely a big room, way bigger than what I grew up in in england.

I have my private scan on saturday :happydance: doing a 2D scan although almost persuaded hubby to do a 3D as I was reading its the software that does the 3D not extra scanning. but he is convinced there is more scanning involved to get the 3D image, or they go slower over the body or something. cant wait to see my boy!!


----------



## Huggles

ooh, enjoy your scan on saturday!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks huggles I cant wait!
so when am I in 3rd tri? 40 divided by 3 x 2 is 26.6 which is next thursday :happydance:


----------



## NDH

I think in canada 28 weeks is the start of third tri but its 27 weeks everywhere else. If you want to be in third tri next Thursday then so you shall :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

haha well I was born in england, what is it there :haha:
I guess end of next week I will say Im entering 3rd tri :happydance:
hmmm I wonder if any of you are going to be pregnant before I give birth to keep the thread alive


----------



## sherylb

Definitely not Huggles or me. Perhaps someone else that's brave will be. Our meds should keep us not pregnant for a good while.


----------



## NDH

Well you never know. I'm on CD 18 and last ccle was 30 days and my LP was always 12 days and we DTD yesterday. We're NTNT (not testing not temping :rofl:) so i don't even know if im ovulating yet. I've had Af twice but some bfing women get AF but not O. (How annoying hey?)


----------



## sherylb

Good luck NDH!


----------



## flyingduster

omg, can you believe you're nearly in 3rd tri!?? Yay! And do you feel him moving a lot more now?? I remember it became so normal so quickly cos the movements were 24/7 sorta thing! I also remember feeling SO odd just after the birth, not feeling my tummy huge and squirming any more...I had phantom movements a bit, but it was probably gas or something! :haha:

We certainly won't be preg again soon either, but I now know 4 people who were preg and due around the same time as Caleb was, and who are now pregnant again!


----------



## NDH

Amy, two of my friends who had teir babies after Sara are already pregnant again too. I didn't want mine less than 14 months apart but would love to be pregnant again within the next six months.


----------



## sarahincanada

ooooh ndh Im sure it will happen for you very soon, how exciting
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

flying are you not tempted? and yes I *think* Im feeling him move more (he was quite active this morning and dont remember it in the morning much), my MW said 26 weeks is when I should start to feel him a lot more so thats the end of this week so hoping I do. on our prenatal course on monday we watched a placenta being delivered....jeez that thing is huge so if its in the front no wonder it cushions things!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Wow, youre so close to third tri.. enjoy your scan xxxx

we are NTNP as well, but we totally dont dtd, as life is a bit stressful at the moment, dh is working too hard and is always tired and gemma is teething so badly and i dont think its going to happen. we dtd so rare that there is no need to use any protection.

i know a friend on bnb as well who is preg and her daughter is only 6 - 7 months old.

good luck ndh


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry life is stressful babyhopes, thats tough and hope it eases up soon :hugs:

Im finding right now hubby is working too much and next year Im hoping he can cut down to 2 days a week and I keep my income as is (so its like him taking paternity leave). that way we are both home most of the week which will be amazing and luckily my hours are not full time hours.

ooooh I have 100 days left :happydance: double digits tomorrow!!! 
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Huggles

happy 100 days!


----------



## flyingduster

yay for down to double digits! And no, I'm not at all tempted to hurry in to #2!!! Don't get me wrong, I am really looking forward to having another bub, and would love to give birth again cos that was SO awesome, but I really don't want to be preg yet; I want to enjoy Caleb for a while longer yet before adding in a sibling!!!


----------



## sherylb

Now that K and her cousin are 7 mo 13 days apart I don't feel like we need a second as much.


----------



## nypage1981

I saw them on FB but Sarah I LOVE the pics of the nursery ad that one of your bump is so cute. Looks professional. What kind of camera do you use? I may have to copy your style if I ever get a bedroom for Kian that is! Lol. We are still stuck in a 2 bedroom house. But with all our renovations I am liking it better. 

I agree with different parenting styles. Pretty much all of my friends and OH's too will suggest we let Kian cry. He came home yesterday and said "blah blah at work says to practice the "20 minute rule" with Kian. You let him cry 20 mintues and go to check him if he is fine, leave him again." I almost bit his head off. Lol. But thats just because I am pretty set against crying it out. I honestly cannot remember if I let Ella cry. I may have after age 1. But she was in my room until age 9 months too so wasn't really necessary. I know Kian isn't a great sleepr, and during the day is clingy, and its' probably the attachment parenting that has caused this, but its what doesn't make me feel guilty or sad at the end of the day so I must follow my gut. Its what you should do too. Don't put stress on yourself to do anything the way others will suggest!


----------



## sherylb

I don't know that it would help Kian at this age anyway. I think you're right, it would just be mean.


----------



## sarahincanada

ny we have a canon rebel, its a nice camera and not toooo expensive ($800?) or complicated. hubby likes to play with different settings etc, where I get a little confused. so I think the photo is a combination of the setting and just the room looks good :haha: for the room shots we used a wide lens which gets a lot more into the shot than a standard lens, its worth purchasing. 

I love the shot of our dog foxy and want to enlarge that into a frame. she was the one attacked when I got my fingertip chopped off and I love her so much. she is getting old and i worry how much longer we have her, we have had her 9 years and I dont know how old she was when we got her, but at least 3. I still have flashbacks and get so upset to think of what she went through that day and how I couldnt help her as my injury happened so quickly and I was panicing about blood loss being pregnant. her wounds have healed but she has a big cross scar on her back that hair wont grow back on. she seems to like all the attention she has now though, she is seperated and I sleep with her while chris goes with the other 2. I cant believe what they did to her :cry: (and me, but I can talk to people about it she cant).

i will have to get ready for a lot of opinions on mothering. im most scared about my MIL, I hope she knows when to back off as she loves to talk and has lots of opinions. she is in the 'driving me crazy' stage for me right now, probably the pregnancy hormones making me less patient. I try to tell myself not to always see the bad in her and ignore the good, but its so easy to remember the bad. but then I think about how Id hate if bubs wife one day hated me and I try and let things go. she is never mean, just really annoying with comments.

oh I have to vent about a girl who used to work at the spa. she left 2 years ago giving less than a weeks notice, it was right after we had spent quite a bit of money training her on gel nails (for the instructor and product, she paid 50%). plus we found out she basically bitched constantly behind our back...as bosses go we are pretty easy going and leave them to it, they are always going to not like some things as hey we are bosses but we always listen to them and are very fair.

anyway just found out she emailed one of the girls asking if we need help, and asked for my email address! I hope she emails and Id love to give her a piece of my mind!! I will try and say it in a professional way but I want her to know we would never want her back and give her advice on how to leave her next job. hubby will probably say dont reply. anyway it did make me smile as i was so annoyed how she left and felt screwed over so its very satisfying to know years later she realized we werent so bad afterall!


----------



## flyingduster

I love the pic of your dog too, she looks like a lovely old lady!!! I have a fox terrier/jack russell type dog too (she's a mongrel really, so who knows!) and she's 13 now so I know exactly where you're coming from with having an old dog.... I worry about her getting old; she was my first dog and she's been through SO many mile stones with me (first b/f, moving houses, leaving home, marriage, first child....) it will leave such a huge hole when she does go... I just hope she lasts for a few years yet at least! 

And yeah, MILs can be difficult when it comes to parenting styles... I love my MIL, she's a wonderful person, but I do tend to differ on her ideas of parenting!!! Mind you the whole attachment parenting thing is a bit left field and not at all the normal 'mainstream' stuff so a lot of people differ with me there! But ah well!! lol! In the end you have to make your own choices and just ignore the other advice. Everyone will give advice, and they really do all mean well and just want to help! :)

Haha, I hope that girl does email you! It'd be funny!!! You'll have to let us know if she does!


----------



## sherylb

For me not getting a reply would drive me crazy. I e-mailed my old bosses a question in January/February and they never responded. Clearly still bothers me.


----------



## nypage1981

I can't stand my MIL! But I am scared to one day be that MIL that my son's wife can't stand, and then she doesn't let me see my grandkids very much or something. So, hope im not the hated one. 

Poor doggie, I hope she is reveling in all of her attention and that she feels loved again to be so close to you at night. You did what you could and she is here now because of your love. She is such a cutie! And yes, that room looks damn good!


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh poor doggie, i had a cavalier king charles spaniel, now with my mum, i can imagine how you feel and i would be the same, i dont think i can stand anything happening to him. x

luckily i don't have MIL tension here as she is in the UK and there's not much contact at all, she has her own life and so there's no sort of interference whatsoever in terms of opinions or anything x

would love to know what happens when that girl emails !


----------



## sarahincanada

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_0000.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 2









UC BABY_0010.jpg
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 2









UC BABY_0016.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NDH

Yay he caved!

He is sooooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

heres a couple more, I like the foot one as you can see the cord. he had his arms wrapped around his legs most of the scan and was kicking and punching a lot
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_0023.jpg
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 2









UC BABY_0015.jpg
File size: 76 KB
Views: 2









UC BABY_0019.jpg
File size: 76.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahincanada

I think he has hubbies triangle shaped nose and full lips :cloud9:

the genital shot is not good in 3D, the round ball is scrotum and line above pee pee :haha:
 



Attached Files:







chrisbub.jpg
File size: 69 KB
Views: 2









boy.jpg
File size: 75.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Huggles

fantastic pics! so glad you got your 3D scan!


----------



## MummyCat

you have a gorgeous son Sarah! xx


----------



## NDH

I agree - he totally has hubby's nose!


----------



## flyingduster

oh he's gorgeous!!! I'm so happy you got your 3d scan, they are amazing aren't they!!! Woohooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

lurrvvvveeeee the pics xxx :cloud9: like i said, cant wait to see him when hes born ! x


----------



## sarahincanada

Im 27 weeks, so I guess Im 3rd trimester now??!!!!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:

I was annoyed this week though, my midwife was telling me about counting kicks after 28 weeks, as 'IVF babies and women your age do have a higher incidence of losses'. :cry: I was just finally getting to think that this is actually happening and she went and said that :grr:


----------



## Huggles

Honestly, there's chance of loss at any stage of pregnancy. Try not to focus on that and just enjoy being pg and feeling those kicks and punches inside you :hugs:

Happy 27 weeks and third tri!!!


----------



## sherylb

I would only start worrying if you don't notice kicks anymore at all. Even then very late in pregnancy the baby is squashed and you don't feel very many kicks sometimes. I never counted kicks. I always felt her move and if I didn't I just pushed on her and she kicked for me.


----------



## flyingduster

I never counted kicks ether, as it really is a rather flawed way to know if anything is up or not!!! You soon get used to the usual activity he does, and you will notice if it's been longer than usual since you felt him, so you will sit there prodding your belly worrying until he wakes up and kicks you! LOL. But yeah, counting 10 kicks or whatever doesn't tell you anything if something then went wrong a few hours later! So yeah, just keep a general mental note of his activity and you will be fine. :)

Honestly, there is always risk. We can never totally avoid it! I had people telling me all about the risk of still-birth by letting him come as late as he did, but at the same time I personally know of someone who had a still-born baby at 39 weeks. There is just no guarantees either way! But I'm sure you will have your son in your arms, healthy and gorgeous, in only a few months time. :cloud9: Only a few months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy third tri !!!! your finally in the last trimester.. its come by so fast, i cant believe it !!! :cloud9:

like everyone says, there is always a risk. and many people give different advices . i was told by my perinatologist (fetal medicine specialist) to count 10 kicks and to make sure i feel her etc, i had issues with my pregnancy so i can understand where he is coming from when he says that you should atleast feel a few. 

but in general i would think that if you have felt him during the day or night, you know youre ok. you yourself will know when you have not felt him , and you will know if it dosent feel right.. you can always go and get a consult if you dont feel right. there are many things you can do like drinking cold fruit juices, etc, you will instantly feel kicks from him due to the sugar . i always did atleast.. so yeah i guess it depends but theres nothing to worry about if you feel general activity everyday


----------



## nypage1981

I didn't count kicks but a little (hard) poke if I needed reassurance worked. 

Happy 27weeks! The US pics are amazing. Our ultrasound person compared the boy parts to a turtle from the side. LOl


----------



## sarahincanada

hi ny!!
so I did my glucose test on monday and today I miss a call on my cell and it was my MW with glucose test results and said to call but they are closed now....Im assuming I failed :dohh: then Im thinking they dont usually phone on my cell so perhaps the results were really bad! I was expecting to fail the first test as I felt so bad and so many people fail, hope I dont fail the next :nope:
did any of you fail the 1st test, ny I think you did??


----------



## sherylb

I did! I failed the first one just barely. The second one for me was the 3 hour. In the first hour I was 95% sure I was going to have to throw up (and have to start over). I went and sat in the corner of the full waiting room and covered my face so the other patients couldn't see that I was almost crying. I truly hope you don't have to go through that. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

what did the 3 hr one involve, more drink? I felt awful after the drink on monday, I went and lay down in my car as felt dizzy and nauseous. I wonder why so many people fail the first and pass the second?


----------



## sherylb

The 3 hour one is the same amount of drink but I believe more concentrated with sugar? I want to say it is b/c in the same amount of time the first one didn't make me sick at all. The 3 hour one for me they do a blood draw at 1 hr, 2 hr and 3 hr. I guess maybe the pass number is different since the drink is different? Oh, I also had a bit of sugary muffin before my 1 hour or I firmly believe I would have passed.


----------



## flyingduster

I was border-line on the first test so did the second one. It seems the first one is basically a bit of a crap-shoot, as it's so uncontrolled with being allowed to eat and stuff (and at one hour it's not a sure thing how the sugar will affect your system?) 
But 3 hour one is where you have to fast overnight before it so that coupled with the longer time frame gives a much more accurate picture. The drink is exactly the same, but it's because you need to fast before hand that it often feels worse!!!


----------



## sherylb

It's amazing how much more that 3 hour drink kicked my butt but it makes sense that it's because of the fasting. I was told there were 2 flavors and it does make sense also that they would be the same concentration.


----------



## babyhopes2323

i did the 3 hour one twice because i changed doctors. passed both, but i think the second one was just a tad high, so little that he never wanted me to do the test again. both were concentrated orange drinks, the second time was better because they kept it in the fridge and it was like a cold drink. 
i hated both because for me fasting is a mental thing..when you know you cant have water., you start to panic, purely mental thing. 

hope yours is much better x


----------



## sarahincanada

on monday it was really hot here, so I was was glad to have a drink and it didnt taste bad. but after I felt awful. Im not looking forward to the fasting part, unless you can have some water? Ive read some places the 3 hr drink is double the amount, so we will see. im hoping they will let me go lie down in my car inbetween the 3 blood draws as I have to lie down when I feel woozy. just left a message for my MW hope she calls soon!


----------



## sherylb

I was allowed to walk around and go whereever as long as I was back for blood draws every hour.


----------



## sarahincanada

so I did fail the test and going back monday to do the fasting one.
she said low 7's is a pass and I was an 8, diabetes is a 10. so hopefully I will pass the longer one


----------



## flyingduster

Hopefully you pass the 3 hour one fine! I sat in a laz-e-boy arm chair in the waiting room for my 3 hour one I had a good book and Caleb was kicking up a storm making me grin so it wasn't too bad!


----------



## sarahincanada

nice!! this clinic has small hard uncomfortable chairs!!
just had my last hypnobirthing class, it was great but I just need to practice the techniques, never seem to have time.


----------



## NDH

You didn't fail by much, hopefully you pass the 3hr one. I didn't find the one hour one bad but I didn't have to fast for it and was given 15 mins to finish the drink so i didn't have to guzzle it.

Wow last hypno class. How do you feel about it?


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh i didnt find the 1 hr that bad either...didnt have to fast and I was thirsty so drank the drink fine. but it was after I felt all woozy, sick and lightheaded....when I feel like that I need to lie down. im doing it on monday so my hubby can come again with him.

the hypnobirthing I love that Ive learnt it and love the concept. but I keep going back and forth about believing it can work, and I need to believe. Those painful labour stories Ive heard for 40 years are really stuck in my head! I mentioned it to my MW who I thought was quite open, and she said that most people who want a natural labour end up asking for an epidural as labour does really hurt :dohh: and then I read things on here like people comparing labour to being burnt alive :dohh::dohh: So can hypnobirthing really work against the norm? I do really believe that relaxing rather than tensing up could be really powerful. I am going to practice and I really hope that the techniques get me into a really relaxed frame of mind so I can handle it, even if I do need medication at some point perhaps I'll need less. I told my hubby that I dont want him to be dissappointed if I do get an epidural, he really got into the course and really believes I could do a natural birth. but I went into it more to gain tools as it all kinda scares me, and Im scared of an epidural but scared of not having an epidural.

Id love all your stories on how your labours were again, those that got epidurals at what point did you get them etc.


----------



## flyingduster

Sarah, labour DID hurt and it WAS hard work! But I found it a good sorta work/pain. Sorta like if you spend ages in the garden doing some back-breaking work, or if you do a really hard workout at the gym; yes it hurts and was hard work, but it was good too...

Look up some positive birth affirmations to help you; I really liked them. I can't remember them all now, but the ones I liked best were the type that said how your body is BUILT to do this, and it CAN do it. And that the pain will NEVER be more than you can cope with because it is your own body doing it and you own body won't do more than your own body can cope with... It WILL push you to your limits though, but it can never push you beyond what you are able to cope with, no matter how much it might feel like that at the time. It DOES pass. The contractions come in waves, but they ease off between waves, so yes it hurts and gets bloody bad at some points, but it eases down again before it gets too much. The rests in between are made to be so you can rest enough to cope with the next one. It is all designed to work!!!! And while it may go for hours, it will end in your baby coming, and once Cieran is out, it all stops and the world is AMAZING. 


But relaxing and allowing, TRUSTING, your body to do it's thing is a huge part of it. Even if you go in to it knowing it'll quite probably hurt and be bloody tough work, but you trust in your body to do the right thing and to follow your instincts for positioning and so forth, then you are a long way to getting through it all well.



I never did the classes, but I did read the book a fair bit. I also never did the relaxation techniques as much as I probably should have!!! I was coping with the contractions at home but it wasn't until I got to the hospital and the midwife focused me on my breathing that I really started to settle. At every contraction if I was worried or thinking of anything else I immediately would pull myself back to the thought "iiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn [through the nose]..... aaaannnddddd ooooouuuuuuuuuuuuutttt [through the mouth]' and if I put all my focus on drawing my breath in long and slow and DEEP and letting it out slowly, all of a sudden the contraction was gone again! lol. The contractions only lasted one or two big long breaths, and even I can cope with pain for a breath or two! 

I never had an internal examination so I was never disappointed with how fast or slow I was progressing. Once my body started pushing it started actually feeling awesome! But I know that's not always the way even with hypnobirthing.... But even before I was pushing I was 'zoned out' but at the same time I was totally with it too, so if something had gone wrong I could have coped with making a decision! 


Just trust your body and that it can do it, even if you need pain relief to help then so be it!


----------



## NDH

I really hate how society has made childbirth out to be this excruciating experience. It's certainly no walk in the park, but as Amy said, it's a rewarding hurt. With the syntocinon (pitocin) I was having hard contrations every two minutes with barely 20 seconds in between, yet I was able to relax so totally between them that I kept nearly falling asleep. And that was without having done hypnobirthing even so I didn't have any coping techniques really. I did keep reminding myself that every contraction was one closer to meeting my baby. Also like Amy, I wasn't totally opposed to getting pain relief if necessary. It helped knowing that if it really did get too intense it was OK to use drugs to get through it. DH and I had established a codeword for if I really did need pain relief.

If you go in expecting it to hurt, it IS going to hurt a LOT because you'll be really tense. Relax and go with it and trust your body. I know most people say to only read positive birth experiences (which it really is amazing and inspiring to read, especially about births that happen so quickly and practically painlessly, and an article about a woman on a coma who gave birth- totally her body just doing its thing) I also balanced it by reading not so positive stories and in reading them was able to acknowledge that, had that been MY story it would have been ok. There are too many women who have huge regrets about their birth experience because it didn't happen the way they wanted it to. But I believe that EVERY birth that results in a living baby is a positive experience if you let it be one. But if you're already scared of the pain then I probably wouldn't go reading any stories that don't have "positive" in the title.

At the end of the day, you're going to be a mother to a beautiful baby boy and that's the important thing. 

:flower:


----------



## sherylb

I had to wait longer than I wanted for my epidural. I had to get a local first to tide me over b/c I was shaking and crying and the anesthesiologist was taking their sweet time. When I got into my room I was at 5cm. By the time I got my epidural I was already 10. Then we kind of slowly got to pushing. I pushed about every other contraction for an hour b/c Kristin was still higher up and only felt pressure.

My water broke at 11:30 pm and Kristin was born at 6:20 the next morning.


----------



## Huggles

sorry you failed the first GTT. Hopefully you'll pass the second and won't feel too awful after the drink.

You don't really need time to practice the hypnobirthing techniques. You just need to go to sleep at night. Our practitioner suggested listening to the cd whilst going to sleep at night - so every night i lay in bed with one earphone in my ear (we don't have a portable CD player so i had to use the walkman) and drifted off to sleep whilst listening to the CD. It starts with deep breaths and stuff so i'd lie there, doing the breaths and listening, and pretty much never heard the end of the cd as i fell asleep so quickly from being so relaxed. 

When it came to labour i lay on the bed, on my side, just like i used to go to sleep. Popped the earphones in and switched the CD on. Almost slept through most of the labour. The worst for me was when i had to get up to go to the loo each time. The contractions came none stop, one after the other, really intensly. But as soon as i was lying on the bed again, listening to the cd, i mostly forgot about everything and went into a totally relaxed state.
Towards the end (maybe last 2 hours? i totally lost all sense of time, it only felt like 30 min at most) the contractions did get really strong, but i just focused on breathing through each one, very focused. I did think with each one maybe i should ask for some gas and air, then it would pass and I would think "but what on earth for?". Then the next would come, the thought would enter my head, and it would pass and i'd wonder what i needed it for. The focused breathing definitely helped loads as i would concentrate on the breathing and not on the pain. And it was always definitely bearable.

When it came time to push my body instinctively wanted to forcibly push. Same thing happened with Jarrod. I hadn't learnt the proper hypnobirth "breathing down" yet with him, so i went with what my body said and it hurt a LOT.. But with logan i started forcibly pushing like my body naturally wanted to do, it felt the same as with jarrod, but then i remember to rather breathe him down. And the second i started doing that it was totally manageable, and i felt so empowered and so in control. It was really totally amazing. I was so disappointed each time a contraction ended because i wanted to keep pushing/breathing down but couldn't as the source of energy was gone, until the next one when i could start again.


----------



## babyhopes2323

hope you pass your second GT sarah xx its a bummer. i hate the 3 hour one x


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

I passed my GD test :bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
stupid 1hr screening, next pregnancy I will go straight and do the long one. I felt absolutely terrible during and after, but they let me go lie down in my car inbetween the blood draws.

I was waiting for the results to reply to your replies!

huggles I do listen to the CD everynight and fall asleep within 5 mins. so thats good to hear that you also fell asleep but still managed to gain from it. My instructor said that it will go into your subconscious but to try and do it without falling asleep too, so I wasnt sure how much I was hearing it as I always fall asleep. Im glad to hear the labour was 'bearable'. The breathing down technique I cant seem to 'get', and she said its hard to practice it until the time. She said to practice on bowel movements but I just dont get it - it doesnt seem to breath anything down. hubby has been doing it and said it works :haha: Did you find the breathing down technique made more sense once in the moment?

reason I was thinking we werent practicing enough was because the book and course were full of all these different techniques to get into a relaxed state and we havent been practicing them apart from in class. This weekend we are going to take some time to practice. but its good to know even the cd and breathing could be enough :thumbup:

ndh 'rewarding hurt' does sound manageable. I love the code word idea. Hubby loved the HB course and is now convinced I can do a natural birth :dohh: I dont want him to be dissappointed if I end up having pain relief so I will talk to him about a code word. My MW said that 90% of people who want a natural birth end up getting medication, so that didnt help my scepticism. But perhaps the 10% were doing hypnobirthing!! she said that when someone wanting a natrual ask for an epidural she waits and tries other things, but if they ask a 2nd time she knows they need it.

flying I liked your description of the pain too :thumbup: I do have some affimations I like that I will concentrate on, and they usually focus on how my body is designed to do this. I do think I will be able to relax, as her saying that labour can take much longer when you tense up is ingrained in my head. Im nervous about getting to the pushing stage and feeling like Ive had enough, but so many people say that stage is better as you have such an urge to actually do something. My MW said that if I needed it she would do everything she can to get me an epidural, even if Im almost at 10cm (she said the staff dont like it but she always gets it if thats what the patient wants).

I talked to my acupuncturist today (who is also my chiro, Ive been going weekly to avoid my sciatica pain and to keep things mobile in there which will hopefully result in bub getting into the right positions etc.) and at 40 weeks if nothing is happening Im going to do some acupuncture to get things started. I want to avoid getting pitocin as Ive read contractions are so much more intense with that.

oh sorry if TMI but I had a nasty hemorrhoid this week :cry: hubbies family came over for a bbq so I spent most of saturday and sunday on my feet getting ready and tidying the house, my feet were killing me then I got the hemorrhoid. It was large and very very sore! my chiro said its because everything is pushing on the pelvic floor and being on my feet made it worse. So Ive been sitting/lying down since then and it seems to be going back up :haha:

I cant wait till the end of next week as Im 30 weeks :happydance: whoda thunk it!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

So glad you passed! I HATED the 3 hour. I was so sick almost in tears as well. I got that way jsut from drinking the stuff and could barely even make it through the whole glass. That 1 hour test is such crap. I ended up being LOW on my 3 hour. Stupid waste of time!

My first birth was very very very painful. I can't even describe it but very painful. It was long too. And I was on pitocin so intense. I asked for an epidural around 4cm but it didn't take for longer than an hour. I have extreme scoliosis in the lower back so not sure if that was a reason for it, I had always read that it wouldn't really affect it, but I didn't ever have them redo it I just pretty much went to another place. People would come visit and even on the off moments in between contractions, I was not "there" with them, I was in my own place. Kind of shut down really. Pitocin is something I hope you don't need to mess with. I would almost refuse it if I were you. I am pretty sure it was all 50% worse because of pitocin. It was really a shame that I needed a c section i off the epidural completely (they "turned it off" or whatever they do) during pushing time. Ah well. I've been there done that and glad my kids are here no matter how they got here! 

Good idea to prep with some hypnobirthing though. Nothing you learn or practice will hurt you in any ways. You will probably not use much though except for natural instinct and your body will take over! Although there really are some tips that are worth remembering.


----------



## flyingduster

woohoo!!!! You passed!!!!! And nearly at 30 weeks! YYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

also forgot to mention this year I survived a chopped off fingertip, and managed with just extra strength tylenol, so hopefully I can cope with labour! im just not good with medical things in general and feel faint very easy. im scared to get an epidural and scared not to get one. but I am feeling more calmer after the course!


----------



## NDH

Yay glad you passed the GTT!

And though i haven't experienced the loss of a finger I'm sure its away worse than labour. Labour hurts during contractions with rest in between plus you're filled with hormones that already help you forget the pain even as you're experiencing it. If you can get by on just tylenol i'm sure you'll be a rock star at childbirth :flower: and if it is too much to cope with at any time there's always an epidural


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ndh. It didnt help that I read somewhere on here mentioning labour pain was like being 'burned alive' :dohh: my finger was bad, fingertips have a lot of nerve endings there, but it was localized pain so not sure if its any worse than labour!

if any of you want to see photos of the finger right after the accident and now I can put in a spoiler!

my lil nail is growing, its very thick and raised though and right now would catch on things if I didnt wear a bandaid. Im just waiting to see how it grows out. Im hoping one of the girls at the spa can improve the look with a little gel, but I want to wait and see what it does on its own first. it definitely looks odd and derformed but having a lil nail is much better than having a stump, so in many ways Im very lucky its healed this way. My dogs back is healed but she has a patch that hair wont grow back, so its a constant reminder. I do have flashbacks so my favourite thing is to just lie on the bed cuddling her. I love her so much and hate that shes getting old but we dont know how old :cry: heres a pic from my last bump photoshoot
 



Attached Files:







mummyandfoxy.jpg
File size: 229.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Huggles

Yay, glad you passed the test!

re the breathing down - i never practiced it because i was scared it would cause things to happen given that i was already being held together with a stitch. But my practitioner also recommended practicing on the loo during a bowel movement.
You can kind of think of it like tensing you diaphragm and breathing out, whilst thinking about moving all the muscles downwards. Not sure if that makes any sense.
I think the main difference is that with forced pushing you more or less hold your breath and push. With breathing down you take in a big breath and breath it out through your diaphragm (not literally through your diaphragm, but i think of pushing down from your diaphragm). 
It really is a lot easier in the actual moment though. I have tried using the technique during a bowel movement now that i'm not pg and i can't get it right. Yet when there was actually a baby to breathe down it made total sense. But think of breathing out using your stomach muscles, whilst thinking downward thoughts. The important thing is to actually breathe out and not hold your breathe - that's what makes the difference i think.

Have you ever done any singing? Like where you're taught to use your diaphragm for breathe control etc? Think of it like singing a really loud, strong note, starting high and sliding down to a low note.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah I think huggles hit the nail on the head there; the key is to keep the breath flowing rather than tensing up and holding your breath to push. As long as you just focus on keeping the long deep breaths flowing then that will go a long way to doing it all.

And try to avoid horrible birth stories! My labour wasn't at all like being burned alive. It was crampy and uncomfortable, hard work and yes it was bloody sore if I tried to lay down on the bed, but it wasn't ever unbearable. I know it can be worse for others and yours may well be horrible, but it's just as likely (MORE likely in fact) to be a great labour & birth because of all the techniques you have up your sleeve! :)


And I am a bit morbid and would love to see the photos if you are happy to share them...!

And we need an updated bump photo!


----------



## sarahincanada

flying I will get a new bump photo soon, and I will put together some photos of my finger!! although the early one is pretty gruesome, I might get thrown off bnb :haha:


----------



## flyingduster

haha, I don't mind gruesome; I have a photo of when I tripped walking up an escalator and it gashed my knee open in a huge ragged wound almost to the knee cap... I took the photo on the way to the emergency room. lol!


----------



## Huggles

lying in bed at 2am unable to sleep, i remembered you were worried about the hypnobirthing not working because you don't believe in it 100%.
I have major issues with losing control of myself, and as a result am completely and utterly against hypnosis. The thing that swayed me towards hypnobirthing is that i would be in control of myself at all times, it wasn't someone else making me relax or telling me to do stuff. I never did any of the relaxation exercises during class, where the practitioner talks you into a relaxed state etc - i tensed up enormously with all of them and constantly told myself not to relax, stay in control etc. So in that regard i never participated 100% in the classes etc, yet it still worked for me.
I never managed to do the relaxation exercises at home - i tried some of them once or twice - just didn't really do much for me. Although in saying that, after i had given birth i had a dentist app where i was totally freaking out. Managed to talk myself into focusing on my breathing and 'zoning out' like i did during labour and it worked fantastically.

I was also always open to the option of using gas and air.
I was very against epidurals because i'm really scared of them - goes back to the not being in control of myself thing. I've had a terrible experience with partial anaesthetics before (conscious sedation) and am terrified of something similar happening, so would rather be knocked out completely if i needed an emergency c-section. So was adament i didn't want epidural, but was open to other pain relief options if necessary. But when the time came i never really felt i needed them.

So basically what i'm saying is that it can work, even if you only listen to the cd while going to sleep, and even if you're not 100% sure you believe it completely.

Also, re pain etc - i honestly found the cramps i got with my first proper period after jarrod far worse than the worst contractions i had during labour with logan. 

Re pushing vs breathing down - when jarrod was born, the first words out my mouth were 'omg, if that was a small one there's no ways i'm doing a full size' :haha:
3 days later i was totally ready to do it again (meaning birth without drugs).
But with logan and focusing on the breathing and bearing down like that, i felt disappointed every time a contraction ended because i really wanted to push more (mentally - physically the urge was gone). It was totally empowering and exciting and generally an amazing feeling. 
And as someone else mentioned - the pain/discomfort is only there during the contraction (which lasts maybe 1 min?). Once that stops the pain/discomfort is gone again. Focus on breathing during that minute, don't focus on the discomfort.


----------



## NDH

I dare say the woman who likened childbirth to being burned alive has never even experienced a minor burn. And I bet she never had her finger tip bitten off either and managed on extra strength tylenol only.

Yeah people with lower pain thresholds will find it more painful, but yours seems to be pretty high :)

Huggles makes me want to do it over again lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh Im hoping you will do it all again soon! wouldnt it be lovely for you to get a bfp by october, I got my bfp in jan, your birthing month :cloud9: 

huggles you do make me feel much better to know you didnt practice all the extra techniques and you were not totally into it. all the couples in my class were sooooooo into it and knew they were doing a natural home birth so I felt like the odd one out. then my hubby got all brainwashed by them too :haha: and totally into it and now thinks I can do it 100% naturally. I mentioned NDH's code word idea to him tonight!

Ive had some terrible period pains in my life so I wonder if they are similar to a contraction, I will see.

as for the pain only lasting a minute...how many hours of these contractions did you natural birthers have? my other worry is having so many hours that i will be exhausted/had enough. but my MW said even if I want a epidural and Im almost fully dilated she will fight for one for me.

hope you get to sleep soone huggles!


----------



## NDH

8 hours here. But it honestly didn't seem even that long. I looked at the clock once and was 4 hours in and thought it had been 10 minutes.


----------



## flyingduster

mine was 9 hours, but I also had no idea it'd been that long! At first the contractions are spaced like 10 mins apart, so me and DH were excitedly chatting for the first hour or so between them, cos AT LAST he was coming! And when they are only every 10 mins; in only 6 contractions [that were fairly mild and only lasting like 20 seconds] an hour has gone already! It was about 3 hours into it that I started to just zone out, and then my sense of time was totally screwed around and I had NO idea how long it'd been. It didn't feel very long really, like an hour or so, but it was 6! lol.


----------



## Huggles

mine was about 7 hrs.
contractions started at like 2 min apart (6:30pm) - but my stitch was still in so that could have played a role in their intensity etc as muscles were pulling against something that was designed not to stretch.

That was removed about 45 min after contractions started.
I then spent maybe 15 min answer the mw's questions and talking her through my birth plan etc - felt the contractions but they weren't that intense.

Things picked up a notch around 10pm - called the mw as things had changed. She checked me and i was 5cm dilated i think. She said he had dropped a lot which is why they felt different (he was quite high to start with). Then they were fairly intense for the next 3 hours, but like the others said - it felt like maybe 30 min.

If you have something other than the contractions to focus on - like the breathing or the cd etc - you totally lose all concept of time.

I felt like i was in labour for maybe 1.5 hours in total, with the longest time being between when my waters broke / contractions starting, to when the stitch had been removed and all the questions answered and i coudl finally lie down with my cd and just zone out.

Also, very important to remember, empty your bladder often. A full bladder can delay labour as the baby can't move down past your bladder if it's full.

oh, i also remembered something else. As it got time to push i suddenly had a moment of panic and "i can't do this". I'm not sure if that's a normal reaction at the thought of pushing a baby out your foof, or if it was because that's when everything ended badly the first time for me, but when that moment arrived and spoke to myself and reminded myself not to be silly, this is what i'd been waiting for, i was about to meet my son. And then the panic left.

My mw did say at the beginning when we were talking through the birth plan etc that there comes a time in every labour when you all of a sudden feel like giving up and that you just can't do it anymore. She said if i reached that point at 9cm dilated she would do everything she could to encourage me to go the final distance without an epidural (i told her how set i was against having one), but if i reached that point at only 4cm then she would ask me to consider getting one. I don't really remember reaching that point but maybe that was the minor freakout i had :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies! those are not to bad lengths at all, you hear about the 24 hour people. I wonder if it really is shorter when you are relaxed then. 

huggles my mw said that often people have those 'i cant do it' moments and its usually when theres not too much time to go.

eeeek Ive only got august and september to get through :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

wooo hooo for passing you GD test !!! so glad you didnt have to do the 3 hour one !!! xxx

sorry i cant give you any tips, as i had a c-section. x but im sure you will do fine xxx


so excited, just cant believe youve only 2 months and a bit to go.. im back from holidays on the 5th of oct.hoping ill have access to the internet to be able to read your updates !!

that pic is adorable xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

heres 4 photos of my finger, especially for you flying!! it really shows the progress and as you can see from the first 3 I was thinking I would have to live with a chopped off stubby finger. As you can see theres now a miracle lil nail growing, it looks a bit odd as its at the end of the finger but Im hoping it will grow more and eventually I could have some gel on it to fake a better nail. It still gets me down, but looking at these photos I should be happy Ive healed the way I have so far (and at the same time as growing a bub!). The tip is very sensitive and I cant pick up things yet as it feels numb still, but that should get better in time. Its all new skin and tissue up there so could take a year.

***warning graphic photo of finger injury in spoiler***
its not _that_ bad but not for fainthearted!! 


Spoiler
https://www.miltonnailspa.ca/fingersmall.jpg


----------



## NDH

oh wow its come a long way in a short time! And yay for the miracle nail! I hoped that would happen as the root does go quite deep. I don't think that's something most people are likely to even notice at a glance.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Well done on getting through your 3hr test. They don't bother with the 1hr one here... I was thrown straight into the 3hr one.

I know it's mostly being afraid of the unknown, but once labour begins you will be fine, because you can only really take it one contraction at a time and see how things progress and deal with each thing as it comes up. Both my labours are a bit of a blur now. You are so filled up on hormones and really with Lizzie's birth I was up and in the bath about 20 minutes after she was born... that's with stitching up a tear too. One reason I'm most sad we aren't having any more kids is that I don't get to have another labour! I think I would have opted for a home birth.... as Lizzie's active labour (4-10 cm's) was only 2 hours.

You will be just fine! :thumbup: 

PS... thanks for sharing your finger pics with us. Looks so sore but how amazing the growth of nail now! x


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh the doctor said that there wouldnt be a nail so when I showed him proudly there was one growing he said he hadnt seen that before. I told him I own a nail spa and praying for a nail works :haha: he is just a local hand doctor so I might one day try and see a plastic surgeon in toronto for a 2nd opinion. the sides of the nails are sore as if the nail underneath is trapped and the nail has grown raised so Im wondering if its from being restricted from the sides. if I didnt wear a bandaid right now the nail you catch on things as its so thick and raised. but I do have some hope, as you can see I had little hope before! in 6 months its really healed well.

mummy you said before you *might* try for a 3rd one day, so thats a definite no? isnt that amazing how most people have a quicker labour 2nd time around.


----------



## sherylb

Your pictures are a tiny bit shocking but they are really neat. It's hard to believe your dog did that to you! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> ndh the doctor said that there wouldnt be a nail so when I showed him proudly there was one growing he said he hadnt seen that before. I told him I own a nail spa and praying for a nail works :haha: he is just a local hand doctor so I might one day try and see a plastic surgeon in toronto for a 2nd opinion. the sides of the nails are sore as if the nail underneath is trapped and the nail has grown raised so Im wondering if its from being restricted from the sides. if I didnt wear a bandaid right now the nail you catch on things as its so thick and raised. but I do have some hope, as you can see I had little hope before! in 6 months its really healed well.
> 
> mummy you said before you *might* try for a 3rd one day, so thats a definite no? isnt that amazing how most people have a quicker labour 2nd time around.

I think you should definitely get a second opinion. There's a Dr McSteamy out there just waiting to fix your finger! (Grey's Anatomy reference!) :thumbup:

Ah well... never say never... but the likelihood is slim. Things would have to change a lot financially for us to even consider it! xx


----------



## flyingduster

Wow, that first photo is a little freaky cos it's SO obviously a cut off finger, but it is looking heaps better now! Yay for the super nail!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh god sarah, while reading about your finger, i tried to picture it but couldnt, the first pic is shocking, as the whole top part is gone, im so sorry that you had to go through that !!

thanks for sharing the pics, i cannot believe how the nail grew again.. its so determined !! thats amazing. x


----------



## sarahincanada

yes the first photo is a little shocking, I wasnt able to show anyone or admit how bad it was at the beginning :cry: but now that its healing better I can cope with it better, if that makes sense!

sheryl I tend to look at it that I put my finger in the wrong place, rather my dog doing that to me. she has never shown me any aggression and I dont believe she would ever bite me. but she was fighting my older dog and Ive since read never put your hands near their mouth when in fight mode and that jack russells jaws are like a guillotine :dohh: my hairdresser said to me on the weekend he would have gotten rid of the younger dogs, but they are like family to us so I could never do that. but my feelings towards them have changed a bit, I cant deny that, but its coming back slowly.

mummy I might have mentioned before the ER doctor that did my stitches was hot!! I called him Dr McDreamy, and told my hubby that too! when I give birth Im hoping I can go see him and say thanks, as it was his suturing that turned into a nail being saved and Im sure he doesnt hear thanks much in his job. I remember him telling me what was happening there would not effect my baby and I want to let him know those words really helped at the time.

anyway enough finger talk, its nice to finally show you what I went through, still cant believe it happened when I was 7 weeks pregnant (after going through all the infertility and IVF) but what doesnt kill us definitely makes us stronger.

so excited almost 30 weeks :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

YAY almost 30 weeks? 

On a different note do any of you watch Army Wives? Roxy went from being maybe 20 weeks to 37 weeks in one episode. In 2 weeks she's going to have her twins on the next episode.


----------



## sarahincanada

I dont watch army wives no, but thats funny.

I went to see my MW today and while waiting the cutest little boy kept running up to me to show me toys. He had an older brother there too, and the woman was pregnant. I asked how old the lil guy was who ran up to me and she said a year and a half. I was saying 'choo choo' with the train and he was repeating, it made me soooooooo want to meet my boy!

My mw apt went well, I asked if I would be allowed my acupuncturist in my room during labour for pain relief and they said they'd find out...they are ok with it but will check about the hospital :thumbup: Im definitely going to use acupunture at 40 weeks to try and induce if things arent happening naturally as I want to avoid the medical inductions.

Had our last prenatal class last night, she mentioned about not liking bassinettes which worried me. I purchased this bassinette to use in our room for the first 3 or so months, then will get a crib...
https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=12014777

she was mentioning closed sides and airflow regarding sids, so now Im not sure whether to just get a crib now, and use the bassinette for napping. I know a lot of people use the bassinettes though, am I silly to worry? so then I thought perhaps I will have a friend who does upholstery remove some of the fabric and put in a mesh on the sides?? I liked the idea of the smaller space for him instead of a crib but I do worry about the sides.

oh a friend on fb mentioned she had some baby things to give away and Im getting them! a crib mattress, jolly jumper, high chair and swing :thumbup: this is the first giveaway Ive got as most of my friends had babies a long time ago. she is quite well off and meticulous so Im sure the items will be in good condition.


----------



## Huggles

That's great that you're getting all those free things! What a bonus!

re the basinette - loads of people use them without a problem.
If you're worried you could get the angel care monitor with movement sensor which would sound an alarm if baby were to ever stop breathing.
We have one and I LOVE it.


----------



## sherylb

Don't worry about it. I couldn't make myself put Kristin in her crib until she was almost 2 months because it was SOOO big compared to her. She actually slept in her sleep rocker and then her swing until she was almost 2 months old.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks huggles thats a good point. the only thing is my husband wont allow any wireless monitors around bub ....he is very against wireless waves (I wear a belly armour blanket when Im on the computer, have a wired in phone only no cordless anymore, and he moves cell phones away from us when not using!). I try to humor him as he is only trying to protect us and I dont have a strong opinion about it. I do see his point about having wireless monitors and things around a fragile growing baby brain.

anyway for a monitor we are going to use a special camera he found online that can be put on a tripod at a distance and pointed at the bassinette and streamed to our phone or internet. Im not sure if any motion monitors come in wired, I will have to have him research :shrug: :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

angel care is wired.

The parent unit works on batteries, but all the parts around the baby have wires.
We have taped down the wire from the breathing mat onto the base of his cot, under his mattress, adn the wire goes out the side of his cot next to the wall so he can't see or get to it. 

The wire to the actual monitor goes between his cot and the wall, into the monitor which is on a side table next to his crib. Will probably have to move that away slightly as he gets older so he can't grab the monitor. Not a problem now though.

But ya, all parts around teh baby have wires.


----------



## sarahincanada

Huggles said:


> angel care is wired.
> 
> The parent unit works on batteries, but all the parts around the baby have wires.
> We have taped down the wire from the breathing mat onto the base of his cot, under his mattress, adn the wire goes out the side of his cot next to the wall so he can't see or get to it.
> 
> The wire to the actual monitor goes between his cot and the wall, into the monitor which is on a side table next to his crib. Will probably have to move that away slightly as he gets older so he can't grab the monitor. Not a problem now though.
> 
> But ya, all parts around teh baby have wires.

oh well that might be ok then, I think wires are ok just wireless waves.
is it this one
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2343185
thanks!!!


----------



## Huggles

The name sounds right, but my monitor looks more like this one: https://www.angelcare-monitor.co.za/


----------



## Huggles

and regarding radiation etc - on their FAQ page they answer that:



> 1. Is there any radiation emitted that could be harmful to my baby?
> Your monitor is perfectly safe to use for any baby.
> The sensor pad and its cord are entirely passive, ie: they carry no electrical current and do not radiate ANY form of energy around them and are therefore safe to use when there is lightening about or if there is a power surge.
> The nursery unit emits a very low power radio signal through its antenna, this signal does not present a safety hazard to baby at all. All Angelcare monitors are tested independently and meet strict safety standards. All Angelcare monitors are approved by ICASA,( Independent Communications Authority of South Africa)


----------



## Huggles

Here, this is the one.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks huggles, hubby is saying "The motion part in the bed is wired to the transmitter....but then is wireless to the monitor...making it wireless!" grrrrrrrrr. Ive asked him if the transmitter/monitor could be far from bubs head and if not will have him research one thats not wireless at all. I know he is paranoid about the waves (all companies say they are safe but he has read too many other things being an IT freak) but its like weighing up the risks. they do so much wireless for convenience but there may be wired products out there too. thanks for the recommendation :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Interesting. My hubby is also an IT guy and we have wireless stuff all over our house but don't worry about it.


----------



## nypage1981

That is so interesting! If I ever said any of that though OH would look at me like Im nuts. Do you have some articles or anything I could use? 

I am not sure how wired monitors would work...as the point is for you to be able to walk around with them and hear the baby move or cry. Not sure how you could walk outside with a wired monitor? Maybe I am just mising something! 
We have the angelcare also! Love it to death. I am so much more confident in night sleeping with Kian that I was with Ella. I barely ever slept with her. 

I do like the idea of you having a friend put in some air flow material in the basinet. I wouldn't use one without some mesh on most of the sides up and down.


----------



## babyhopes2323

We dont have a baby monitor yet but will do when we get a 2 bed next year. ive seen one of those breathing monitors and apparently it works wonders, so might be worthwhile looking at getting one if youre concerned about the bassinett. i personally felt that they would wear out of them and have to sleep in a cribcot soon and tis only a matter of weeks so i thought it was pointless getting one, but each to their own.. xx that is so cute about the boy in the hospital.. im so excited for you.. 30 weeks !!! soon.. its so cute that you wear a belt against the waves etc. youre already so worried, more so than i was about such things. you will make an excellent mother im sure xx:cloud9: :kiss:


----------



## Huggles

There are also other kinds of breathing monitors - like respisense. Maybe they don't use those wireless waves? We have one of those as well.

The angel care was always set up in his main cot in his bedroom, but for the first 5 months he slept in his camp cot (travel cot) next to our bed. I obviously didn't need a sound monitor with him being so close, but i did want the reassurance that he was breathing, so clipped the respisense onto him every night. Technically you're supposed to clip it onto he nappy, but with him sleeping on his tummy that wasn't really possible, so i just clipped it onto the back of his pants and it worked just as well. Now he's in his own room we don't really use that anymore as we use the angel care, but i still take it with and use it when he's in hospital. I just like having that peace of mind that he is breathing.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes most people dont worry about that stuff, but my husband has read some in depth articles about wireless waves and its just one of his things. I dont really listen much but just humour him. I believe theres so many things in the air that are 'bad' so Im not going to go around worrying. He doesnt go around worrying but just tries to eliminate close contact wireless waves. So wireless near a babies head is a no-no. Remember how they came out saying regular cell phone use can cause brain cancer, same kind of idea.

I said to him last night that we need to weigh up the risks of brain cancer to the risk of him stopping breathing. he was like 'he will be with you all the time' so I said 'I wont be watching him breath 24/7'! he has a lot to learn :haha: I think I will bring up with his family over dinner see if I get their support!

NY I guess Im hoping that I could find a under sensor blanket that could be wired into our network like we are going to do with the camera. We will be able to see and hear him from any internet connection or on our phone, as the camera is wired/streamed to it. Yes the device you need to walk around with could be wireless like a phone (but that device is with me, not sitting by the babies head), or I can pop on the laptop thats wired into our network. Im not that technical so its hard to explain, but wireless basically gets rid of wires for convenience but it means theres wireless waves in the air 24/7. Hubby just prefers to do wired whenever possible. Its not something you should bring up to your hubby, most people dont worry/think about wireless waves including me!


----------



## sarahincanada

someone on another thread who is a kindred spirit with hubby when it comes to wireless waves told me she is buying this one
https://www.snuza.com/content.php?product=go
it just makes a noise in the device itself, its not sending waves anywhere. I wouldnt go to far to not hear it, but if I have the camera on with sound I would hear it on the stream Im watching too.
did one of you mention something like this that attaches to their diaper? sorry I cant remember a thing these days :dohh::haha:


----------



## flyingduster

Wireless waves are everywhere though so I dunno how having them emit from 5 metres away is any different to emitting any closer... It's a nice idea; the thought of just how much STUFF is in the *air* is a bit freaky really; this post I'm writing is about to go across the world to each of your phones and computers, but to do that it has to broadcast pretty much everywhere where there is reception for it to broadcast, it's only that you *access* it by going to this post, not that the info isn't there to be accessed... But while I'd like to reduce my contact with wireless information like that, it is just not possible to do so unless I live somewhere out of range of wireless broadcasters (including radio and tv, which are sent by wireless waves too) *sigh*

I DO understand he's trying to reduce it, which is a worthy cause IMO, but I think it's pretty much pointless if you live within reception of wireless broadcasters, as it means those waves ARE around going to be around his head and body regardless. Wiring it in to your internet just so it can then be broadcast from your modem in another room won't make much, if any, difference to the amount he is subjected to! I do love that he's trying though, it's rather sweet!



And as for the bassinet, it isn't much different to all the blimmin bumpers people put around their cots; they restrict airflow a ton, as well as being a suffocation risk in themselves! But still they are used *so* much with comparatively few issues really. Same as there are a million bassinets that are solid and are used fine... Simply by having a bassinet in YOUR bedroom you are *hugely* reducing the risk of SUDI/SIDS anyway compared to babies who sleep in a separate room. I think that if you're worried, get some mesh panels put in and/or find a monitor you like that will help. I never ended up using our bassinet, despite my expectations that I would! 


Only a couple of days until 30 weeks! WOW!!! And then it'll be only one more week until single-digit weeks-to-go tooooooo!!! So exciting that you'll be meeting your SON soon! :wohoo:


----------



## Huggles

yeah, the snuza is similar to the respisense we have.
My friend had the snuza. With the respisense i could clip it to his pants/leggings, so he was able to sleep on his tummy and i also didn't have to open all his clothes to pu it on/off.
My friend said the snuza was nice but HAS to be in contact with their tummy, so against skin. They also had a few false alarms as the baby started getting slightly more active and the device would shift. I think they stopped using it before she was 6 months old. The also have the angel care.


----------



## sarahincanada

flying yes I agree that theres a lot in the air too, it is the close contact waves he has read about. we dont have wireless internet in our house at all, its all wired. no cordless phone. the only thing is our phones which we turn off when not using and dont keep near us and dont put to our head (use headphones or speaker). so I am fine with him trying to reduce what is near bubs head, but if i couldnt find a wired monitor I was going to insist the risk of not breathing was higher than brain cancer.

arghhh the bassinette thing is driving me crazy. bumpers seem to be a big no-no here even though they are sold in bedsets. the bassinette I have does have thin fabric but im still wary. and to put in mesh Im not sure how easy that will be due to the design, I looked earlier. when it comes to sids and a monitor can help detect, how does it help though when you are alerted, itsnt it too late?

thats good to know just having him in our room reduces the risk, is that due to us breathing.

huggles good to know thanks for all your help and advice :thumbup:

next i have to think about a hospital bag, anyone got any advice on that??!! anything you wished youd thought of?

Im actually writing a letter to hubby from bub that I want to give him when I go into labour. The hypnobirthing concentrated on affirmations for me as Im giving birth, but I want to give something to hubby. So its a letter with a 'I can't wait' theme. As in Daddy I cant wait to cuddle you. I cant wait to see the pride in your eyes when I take my first step. I cant wait for you to show me how to play hockey. I cant wait to do the gardening with you. and so on. Im already in tears just starting to write the letter!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm not sure the reason why SIDS is so greatly reduced by being in your room, and I don't think anyone knows why actually, just that the huge proportion of SIDS occurs in babies asleep in another room...! Babies are built to be with their mum, or at least another close caregiver, 24/7 until they are physically able to move away themselves, so I guess that just being in the same room helps if you can't be in contact with them!

And the alarm thingys work if they haven't detected a breath in X number of seconds, so if they sound is is most certainly not too late; they can be resuscitated again pretty well if it's only been a brief lapse (or just spontaneously start breathing again at being disturbed by the alarm/parents!) It is if the lack of breathing continued that a baby could (obviously) then die... And hence I prefer to bed-share! The whole SIDS thing freaks me out!


Bumpers are, as far as I know, a no-no everywhere, but they continue to sell and people buy them all the time?? I don't know about your bassinet though, I don't think I'd worry about it; it's not like he's in a total cocoon with no air at all! You will position him with his feet right down at the bottom (rather than head at the top) and in the middle where his face is well clear, so I think he really would be ok... Remember SIDS *is* still an unknown thing, it is suggested, by research of circumstances around when a baby does die, that good airflow helps prevent it, but there is no total prevention either... but if you ARE worrying about it then maybe you do need to do something else?? Of course it's up to you!



As for hospital bag, I didn't forget anything, but I only stayed the one night too. Just some comfy clothes to be able to sit and breast feed in for hours and hours. I took a book but hardly touched it cos I lost hours admiring my brand new son. I drank loads and loads of water (every time he fed I got insanely thirsty) so had a bottle with me all the time. Toothbrush and toothpaste (I had them on a list on top of my bag, as obviously I couldn't pack them for weeks when I needed to use them!) Camera! I took tons of pics, and I'm SO GLAD! No one ever regrets taking photos; hand someone [your midwife or something?] the camera and get lots of photos; it's your camera so you can always delete them later if there are ones that are unflattering of you or something!!! Your phone to be able to txt or call family or whatever too.


You are making ME tear up reading about the letter; it sounds like such a gorgeous idea!!!! There is SO much to look forward to doing with them when they grow up, and I often find myself thinking ahead to stuff like that, but it is something I really try not to do _too_ much of as well! We have to remember to enjoy the 'now' things too, and love the person he is NOW, not just the person we hope he'll be when older! We all do it though, and I think it is fun to daydream of our family in the future, just don't do so to the detriment of your family NOW either. And if, god forbid, anything happened to him, you don't ever want to regret having wasted time daydreaming of the future when there is only now. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

as flying said - the alarms usually sound after 20 seconds. It's only too late after 3-5 min (although sometimes can be resuscitated but brain damage risk sets in after that amount of time.
With the respisense and snuza they vibrate after 15 seconds (call it tummy tickle) which sometimes is all that's needed to get bubs to breathe again. Other times if you just pick them up they will start breathing again. So definitely not too late.

I must say i'm the worst with the sids stuff, i think i break every rule in the book. He has slept on his tummy since 6 weeks old, had a cot bumper in his main crib which he used in the day since 2 months and at night from 5 months (we removed it now that we lowered the cot base only because we have a drop side and can't use that with a bumper), he sleeps at the head of his cot, not the bottom, and he's covered in 3-4 blankets at night, pulled right up high. We've never yet had a problem, but i do feel loads safer about it knowing the monitor is there to alert us should something happen.

Honestly, i tend to feel if a baby is going to stop breathing it'll happen no matter how you position them. 20 years ago it was a sids risk to sleep a baby on it's back, and considered safer on their tummies. Today it's the other way around.
My cousin's child nearly choked to death on reflux when put to sleep on his back, and logan nearly smothered himself numerous times as a newborn when swaddled and lain on a sleep positioner (meant to *reduce* the risk of sids).

So i just decided to do what works for us and trust that the monitor will alert us if there's a problem, and so far so good.


----------



## nypage1981

Awww, the letter sounds beautiful. I love it!

SIDS- a reason that babies sleeping in the parent's room are less likely to die of SIDS is because as we sleep our normal respirations sounds go in tune with the babie's. Its physiological. They can hear us, and their body falls into our rythym and keeps them breathing. 
And the monitors work because of this : a baby will stop breathing for a few seconds regularily. All will do this. However, if they are in too deep of a sleep (reason to NOT let them sleep too warmly either) their body will not restart their own breathing. If the sensor picks it up, often the alarm warning beep will put their body back into it's own breathing pattern, and if not, then we do have a lot of time to react. A thing that was always warned about these monitors is that you must also prepare yourself to know exactly what to do if it alarms. In case it calls for, you need to be educated on how to perform the resusciattion, otherwise of course it wouldn't work. We had it go off a few times and I jarred him (without looking at him, so im not sure if he was or was not breathign) but that was enough and he was just fine. Most likely his body would have stirred itself back into a breathing pattern and he would have been fine. Or most likely it was a false alarm, but what matters is it is the absolute best I can do to prevent SIDS. 

Most likely, the basinett won't be an issue, just as well as the monitor wireless waves, but we all have to believe in what we are doing to protect our children, no matter what it takes. So if the non meshed sides of the bed will bother you, get a different one. We had one that had mesh sides and I would never have felt OK having one with no meshing. I also use a bumper right now that is airflow and would never dream of having a fluffy bumper or blanket in his bed. Until just this month, we never had a blanket on him in his bed. I am now feeling ok to use the really thin receiving blankets and am quite proud to be to that step. Lol. We all have our things that make us feel better so follow your gut!


----------



## sherylb

I didn't intend to use bumpers but the night I watched my daughter ram her head into the side of her crib over and over I had to stop it.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol, yea I wouldn't want that either. Mine doesn' t move too much in his crib, he rolls side to side and flips on his stomach but not much head bumping.


----------



## NDH

The way my midwife explained the SIDS safe sleeping is that there are three categories of babies. The largest group (say 90% for simplicity of the example though I have no idea the actual value) are the hsrdy babies that you can do anything with and they'll be perfectly fine. The smallest group (2% for the sake of my example only) are unfortunately going to die no matter how safe you are :( The middle group (8%, again example only) are the babies that are being saved by the SIDS safe sleeping methods. There's just no way of knowing which group your baby falls in :(

But as we've all discovered as mothers sometimes you have to evaluate ways better - a baby who sleeps on his tummy or a baby who wont sleep at all? Or as Sheryl discovered in Kristin's case, bumpers are sometimes necessary. So yes the "rules" are there for a good reason, but don't stress about not following all of them to a T (i've yet to meet anyone who does). Follow your mommy instincts and do what feels right to you. The odds are already in your favour, and just having him in your room in a basinette drastically increases those odds.


----------



## sherylb

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/s720x720/482084_573965362833_1350402152_n.jpg

Kristin's Protective Crib :-D

I have one of those things that goes over the front rail to keep her from biting it but haven't needed to put it on yet.


----------



## sarahincanada

aww look how cute she is!

thanks everyone for your thoughts on all this :flower:

now theres so much else for me to learn. things like burping, you always have to burp your child before they go back to sleep right? and pacifiers/dummies..when do they start using them and why. I know they can get hooked on them and some dont like using them, so just wondered the reasonings for both.

theres so many things the classes didnt cover and I wonder who will be telling me, I suppose the midwife. or no-one I have to figure it out lol


----------



## NDH

Sara only needed to be burped for the first couple months. , then she started burping herself if she needed to (sometimes doesn't, especially if she feeds lying down which she does most of the time lately). Some babies need to be burped til they're 1. 

We gave Sara a soother (actually my parents did and we just found it easier to continue) when she was a week old.


----------



## sherylb

sarahincanada said:


> aww look how cute she is!
> 
> thanks everyone for your thoughts on all this :flower:
> 
> now theres so much else for me to learn. things like burping, you always have to burp your child before they go back to sleep right? and pacifiers/dummies..when do they start using them and why. I know they can get hooked on them and some dont like using them, so just wondered the reasonings for both.
> 
> theres so many things the classes didnt cover and I wonder who will be telling me, I suppose the midwife. or no-one I have to figure it out lol

Kristin was very hard to burp for me but she spit up more when I didn't burp her. I only tried burping her the first few months and then when it got harder I figured she was good. She also learned to burp on her own. She hated pacis so I wouldn't get too many of one kind. There's lots that people won't tell you unless you ask but you have us as a great resource just as I have.


----------



## Huggles

i burped logan for the first few months, but i never put too much effort into it, and especially if he was sleeping. Don't think i ever tried more than 2 min for a burp. If he didn't burp i left it.
Also, sleeping on his tummy the burps would come up a lot easier on their own.

He got a dummy/paci in the hospital already. Then i took it away at 8 days because he'd lost too much weight due to me having no milk at all. So he was spending too much energy sucking on me and getting nothing back, so losing loads of weight. So i took the dummy away so he didn't waste energy on that too. Gave it back after a week when he'd picked up a good amount of weight (formula). He then used it a fair amount for about 2 months, a little bit for another month, and then just didn't want it anymore. I think he might have still used it a bit at night at 4 months, but after that he didn't want to know about it.
Somehow the daycare still get him to suck it sometimes, but if i try he takes it straight out his mouth and looks at it like it's some alien or something. And if i try and put it in his mouth to help him sleep he gags horribly and gets all upset. So i don't bother - we never give him a dummy anymore. I figured why force something on him that i'm only going to struggle to get away at a later stage.


----------



## sherylb

Agree with Huggles. We have a friend whose 29 month old still uses a paci and I think it's affecting her speech. I can't understand 95% of what she says because it sounds slurred, she hardly ever takes it out unless she is eating so she tries to talk through it, and now her mom has a 6 month old so doesn't want to deal with the repercussions of taking it away.


----------



## flyingduster

I've never used a pacifier with Caleb. They are great for some babies and I don't have any issue with them, but I think they're also a problem for some too, so I wouldn't be giving him one unless you found a reason to try one. I know my brother HATED being on his back right from day one, and the only way my mum could get him to not be screaming his lungs out was to give him a pacifier when changing his nappy! lol! But then Caleb has never needed one so I've never used one for him! 

And for burping I was much the same as huggles; I'd try for a min or two when he was little, but didn't push the issue at all, and I rarely ever tried burping him at night unless he was fussing. I don't even know when I stopped burping him, it was just we gradually did it less and less, so that it became only a thing I'd try for him if he was fussing, but it wasn't done after every feed at all.


----------



## NDH

Yes my only problem with pacifier is when they talk with them. Its sooooo bad for their speech development. Would have preferred Sara not to have one at all but hey ho. I don't care if she still sleeps with one at 4 (hope she doesn't but its better for the teeth than thumb sucking lol) but she absolutely will not be allowed to talk with it. Not sure when i'll try weaning her from it though.


----------



## sarahincanada

so I had a bit of a panic attack and went for a last minute cancellation scan on saturday, I hadnt been feeling bub that much and MW scared me saying 3rd trimester losses are more common in my age group (she was only saying to be aware and to make sure i feel movement through the day, but it wasnt nice to hear). Hubby was not happy but when he saw me crying he soon came around.
Bub was sleeping most of the time so we didnt get many good shots, when he moved the placenta was in the way but we got a couple at the end. But we saw him smile, yawn and stretch so I feel better! he definitely looks more chubby than last time. only 10 weeks to go, cant wait xxx

so then yesterday I went for a massage and he had a pillow thing where your bump hangs into, it was sooo comfy. well bub was kicking up a storm the whole time! so i wonder if its just the way he sits when Im sitting and lying, I guess my placenta really cushions at all. Ive googled people who have had pregnancies with a front placenta and without and they were shocked how much more they felt when it wasnt in the front.
 



Attached Files:







bub30weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flyingduster

I'm sorry you were scared, but yay for seeing him again and all being well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NDH

I saw the photos on FB and wondered how you talked hubby into another scan. I'm sorry it came about as a result of worry but I'm glad he's well and healthy and you got another look at him. :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

glad you got another scan for reassurance. Lovely pics :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!

so regarding the pacifier I should only use one if I need to, so when would I know to try one? I see a lot of kids with them and just wondered if they were a necessity! Id prefer not as I dont want anything that might be a problem to get rid of later. also if you are breastfeeding can it confuse? you know how they say not to introduce a bottle for 6 weeks (Id like to pump one day so hubby could help out).

I purchased a DVD called happiest baby on the block that a few people have recommended. he recommends these 5 'S's' I think it is, one of them is swaddling...did you guys do that? 
apparantly his calming techniques are
1) Swaddle the baby (using Karp's special tight technique); 2) place the baby on his side or stomach; 3) shush him loudly; 4) swing or bounce him rhythmically; and 5) give him something to suck on.
I will watch the dvd this week

I just feel we will get him home and then be like 'now what' :shrug: and its hard as there are so many opinions out there and each one sounds good with pros and cons. my hubbies aunt was mentioning the crying it out thing the other day, her cousin is a pediatrician and it was the only thing that worked. I would have a hard time with that so prefer first to try other things. then on the other end of the spectrum my massage therapist said his son slept with them till he was 12! but his son is an amazing boy, an athlete and great at school, so was it that bad.

I know we are supposed to go with out gut but what if my gut doesnt know :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Your gut will def know! The paci thing- don't give if you don't want to. Many don't, but many do.....I tried because I was being used as a pacifier by him and he didn't want the paci and refused it profusely. It takes away from the problem now, but I used to wish he would take one! 

Glad all was ok with bubs!


----------



## Huggles

a lot of bf literature says not to introduce a paci too early as it can cause confusion. So i'd say if you're not keen on them then just don't offer one.

You might not know what your gut says now, but that's cause bubs isn't here yet. Once he's here you'll know what to do. I had lots of opinions about exactly how i'd do things and now i'm doing a lot of things differently. You go with what works for you and your family at the time.

As for that video - we watched a piece of it in our hypnobirthing class - where he swaddles the baby and then flips it onto it's tummy on his arm and baby instantly shuts up. We were so intrigued and couldn't wait to try it. I tried it once in hospital and it seemed to work (although i really struggled to get him on his tummy on my arm), but never really worked again and we didn't really use it.

I wrote down those 5 S's but don't think i ever referred to them. But then again logan has been a fairly easy baby. I think if baby is crying and crying and you really just don't know what to do anymore then it's good to have things like that to refer to for some guidance.


----------



## babyhopes2323

lovely pics sarah, sorry you had such a scare xx


we use pacis but i try to let her go without it until she actually needs it. she has come to the point where she knows how to reach for her paci and use it, she is teething now so i can imagine how it must feel for her, but will try my best to wean her off it as i dont want her to becme one of those 6 yr olds with a paci.. yuck !


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies! huggles I hope you are right and some sort of instinct will kick in. and like you say perhaps I will not need some of the techniques :thumbup:

today I went for lunch and he was kicking so hard I had to stop talking, thats the first time that happened!


----------



## sarahincanada

Did anyone have Braxton Hicks?
Im assuming I am having BHicks as my uterus goes all tight, then is back to normal. It started yesterday. But i dont feel it in my back, or around my cervix or anything, nothing like period cramps or what I thought a proper contraction is like. Its just my bump going tight then back to normal. Its sore and I like to rub it when its tight.


----------



## NDH

Sara hated being swaddled but I didnt know about the 5Ss (just general swadding for sleeping she couldn't stand). DH and i watched a happiest baby on the block clip on you tube and dh said "is it too late for this to work?" lol

apparently i ha lots of bhs but i never felt hem. my mom could see them lol.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah Sarah that's braxton hicks. You will continue to have those tightenings the rest of your pregnancy. It's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Huggles

my bump also used to go hard like that. Think it actually lasted a couple of hours once. But usually it was just for short periods.
As long as they stay irregular i wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: gorgeous pics Sarah! :cloud9:

Yeah those BH can get mighty annoying but it's all working to get your uterus toned up and ready to push out your baby boy! :thumbup:

Right... dummies... We gave Lottie one, she only started it at 3 months old, but we needed it to help settle her. She never got attached to a blanket/teddy etc.. just the dummy. We would only let her have it for nap/bedtime or when ill. If she ever had it in her mouth and started to say something, Mike and I would always say, we can't hear you, take your dummy out and she would take it out and start again. Lottie's speech is more advanced than most of her friends... so I don't think that dummies mean bad speech, I think you can have one and control it's use so that it doesn't lead to bad speech.

With regards to stopping the dummy, before her 3rd birthday (she was only having the dummy at night) we chatted and decided it was time to give up the dummies. She had two or 3 nights where she struggled to settle to sleep, but we just stayed with her a bit more and that was it. It wasn't a problem at all to get rid of. She never cried for one or needed one after that.

So that was our experience, Lizzie gets a dummy for nap and bedtime.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, if you'd rather not use one then don't! If you end up struggling a lot you can always go buy one and give it a go. But unless you ARE struggling, seeing you do want to avoid them, then just don't use one. A pacifier is a replacement for suckling on your breast, so be prepared for hours and hours of sitting there with a boob in his mouth, but those little sleepy 'butterfly' suckles [for hours and hours] is the best way to get your milk supply well established so it's a good investment!!!

And yes, the instinct DOES kick in after birth! I had all sorts of ideas as well, I swear I was never going to bed-share; he was going to sleep in the bassinet and later transition to the cot in his own room. I was going to go back to work and all that too!!! But wow, the hormones and instinct just blew me away! I didn't want to put him down alone, and he didn't want to *be* put down alone... so we didn't. :haha: 

I had no _idea_ the depth that love and attachment could get to before. I love my pets, I adore my family and am in love with my husband. But none of that compares to the love for my precious baby boy... It's quite astounding! You will fall head over heels for your wee boy too. You'll be confused and worried what to do at times of course, but in general you will have the strong instinct to hold him to you forever and ever, and you can't go far wrong from there! :)



As for swaddling, I didn't swaddle Caleb cos he hated his arms being held down, and we bed-shared! He also sleeps a lot in my arms or the carrier which is what the swaddle is trying to mimic... A swaddle does seem to help most babies sleep in a bed alone though, so by all means try one if you are having trouble! (or just do as nature intended and put him in your moby wrap and hold him as much as you possibly can ;))


----------



## MummyCat

I need a like button! 

^^^^LIKE^^^^

:cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!
yay 31 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:
a friends wife gave birth at 38 weeks, makes me so impatient

now Im getting confused about the pacifier thing, as Ive seen a couple of place people mention it reduces SIDS....I assume this is when they go to sleep but they dont keep it in their mouth the whole time do they???'

I watched the happiest baby dvd and it was great. He swaddles the baby....he said some act like they dont like it.....but as soon as he puts them on their side and lightly jiggles them (like the motion they had in the womb) they stopped crying! some didnt, so then he does a loud SHHHHH sound in their ear, or recommends playing white noise or womb noise and that usually works for most. He feels the first 3 months of a babies life should be considered the 4th trimester, as they are not ready for a lot of the outside world yet and these techniques remind them of the womb. Sucking was another technique, either on the breast or with a pacifier. 

Someone asked something like 'oh will the baby feel like Im giving too much attention with these techniques and lead to a dependance problem', and he says no, as if you think about it you have already drastically cut down the time.....he was in the womb all tight with movement and noises 24 hours a day, and now out in the world he has very little, so you are just slowly adapting him to the world. I think he said to stop swaddling after 3 months.

I did like the overall message, as its true...the babies come out and are expected to get used to this whole different life right away! So definitely something I may try if we need.


----------



## Huggles

yip, that swaddling and then putting them on their sides and slight jiggling is the technique i was talking about earlier. I just couldn't quite figure out how to get him on his tummy/side on my arm like that. Didn't work so well for us though. But we did do swaddling for a couple of weeks, i think until i switched to tummy sleeping.

But yeah, first 3 months are very much considered 4th trimester. You need to help them transition slowly from life in the womb to life in the big wide scary world.

A lot of people say the first 3 months are the hardest, and everything gets better by 4 months. I found the fourth month the hardest, everything seemed to get a whole lot worse, but then everything settled at 5 months.


----------



## flyingduster

yup, IMO you can't spoil a baby; early independence is a totally western world thing! We have this obsession to make our kids as independent as quickly as possible; sleeping alone (for as long as possible), feeding themselves, sitting/crawling/walking alone ASAP, socialising, milestones etc. We are supposedly causing a dependence problem if we let them sleep on us and carry them a lot, but it's been shown that with a stable attachment, kids will naturally branch out to independence on their own; we don't need to force them into it early! 


A pacifier can help fight SIDS because they keep suckling it and often keeps them in a lighter state of sleep which in turn helps prevent them going into the deep sleep where they can go too far... But if you're going to get a breathing monitor you will be fine. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! 

32 weeks :happydance:

hey what did you all take to the hospital? I have a nightgown/robe set, pads, facecloths, diapers, music, camera 
Clothes for bub: Onsies, hat & mitts
Will take my own blankets too
will get some large black undies :haha:
what else??

for fun why dont you all guess my due date plus weight/length and i will compile and we will see who wins. Some info that may or may not mean anything: Official DD 40 weeks is Oct 7, my ticker is 2 days ahead going by date from FS. He was measuring 1 week ahead @ 19 weeks. I am 5'10 and hubby 6'.

:kiss:


----------



## Huggles

you'll need feeding bras and breast pads, and maternity pads.
Maybe some face cream? Sometimes the aircon/heating in a hospital can make your skin dry out.
A book maybe, for when bubs is sleeping and you don't have visitors and don't know what else to do. Although i don't think i actually read any of my magazines i took.

A notepad & pen for in case you want to jot down things to remember. Some nurses ask you to write down what time you bf, which side etc. But you also might want to make notes on the birth and things for your own memories.

I think a onesie will be too cold for a newborn. You'll need a full babygrow.
https://www.cambridgebaby.co.uk/catalog/images/SheepBabygrow264.jpg

remember that bubs has been inside you at a constant temp of 37C. Even if it's warm where you are when bubs is born, newborns get very cold very quickly - they take at least a few days, sometimes a few weeks to be able to regulate their own body temp properly.

depending how self-conscious you are about morning-breathe, maybe take a packet of peppermints for when the dr/nurse arrives early in the morning and you haven't had a chance to brush your teeth yet.

Birth guesses:
Birth date = 27 September
Weight = 3.7kg
Lenght = 53cm


----------



## NDH

October 8, 7:18pm. 8lb12oz, 52cm long

Happy 32 weeks!


----------



## sarahincanada

lol they do inches and pounds here, I will convert!!

huggles those are some good points, and i do have some of those I will pack too. when you say maternity pads I have overnight pads, are they good enough?

I think my mum gets here 27th sept so hope he doesnt come then as she may miss it....I told her to come early and she chose 10 days early, as she wants to spend as much time with him as possible. but I thought she should come earlier!

OMG flying you will laugh, I had a dream last night I was babysitting Caleb, and I breastfed him :haha: I remember looking down thinking wow, this works and is amazing. I think we were in England. It wasnt Cieran, it was definitely Caleb :shrug: :haha:

hubby told me last night that he really likes our 2nd choice name, Ethan. But I hate that its #1 in Canada for boys names and he said thats silly why does that matter as its just a nice name. so now Im all confused. I was pretty set on Cieran Michael (my late dads name). Ethan Michael doesnt really go, so I would do Ethan Andrej (FIL's name). So now I dont know whether to do our first born with that and hopefully if we have another boy do Cieran Michael. 

When I said I was going to call him Cieran Michael my MIL said 'Cieran Michael Andrej sounds great'....I was annoyed she added my FIL's name as I only wanted 1 middle name as thats what I have. Its tradition in hubbies family to do grandparents, but I wanted to honour people who've past (if it was a girl we were doing Chloe Maria after hubbies grandmother).
Her saying that made me think that they would be upset if I just did Cieran Michael. Perhaps I shouldnt care, but its been niggling me. I love my FIL and dont want him to be upset. Sometimes my MIL and their traditions are quite overpowering and me not having traditions is like a tradition! we dont do grandparents in our family so why cant I follow what we do.

anyway it was more whar hubby was saying about really liking the name Ethan that has me thinking.


----------



## Huggles

I tend to find that I bled less after my births than most people do. I usually stop my pp bleeding within 2 weeks, whereas others bleed heavily for up to 6 weeks or more. But I still used maternity pads for about the first 4 or 5 days, and then switched to overnight pads.
Actually, what the nurses in the hospital did for me straight after the birth was great, and i continued to do that for the first few days as I am paranoid about leaks. They take a linen saver, fold it in thirds (or quarters?) length-ways, so it looks like a giant pad. Put that in your panties first, it literally goes all the way from the front waist elastic to the back waist elastic, so nowhere possible for you to miss the pad. Then put the maternity pad on top of that.
Fantastic for preventing leaks when you're spending a lot of time lying down in bed.


Re the names - you could always have both names as possibilities and then when he's born see which suits him best.

re using fil's name - maybe speak to him one day and just explain how you're choosing the names, that you're honering those that are past, and that you really don't want to upset or offend him but that is the decision you and dh have taken re naming your children.


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya,

Not sure if this might help... it's something I'd looked at on Kelly Mom Brestfeeding Log week 1

I must be honest, overnight pads would have lasted 10 minutes for me. I bled a lot and went through 2 packs of 48 maternity pads (with wings) in the first week.
Get some magic cool (sold here in the likes of Sainsburys and Boots) if you can (cool yourself down spray - very handy in labour). We took cotton wool with us to do the nappies. and a few sets of pyjama's/clothes for me as I bled through a lot of them! :dohh: 

As for guess... I think 10/10/12 - 10:12 pm 7lb12oz 54cm :haha:

:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

I didnt know there was specific maternity pads, I will look for them :thumbup: and the linen saver/magic cool we dont have here, I will have to try and find similar

I think I will have hubby tell his parents in advance the name, so I dont have to deal with it. his dad is a quiet polish man so its not something I would really talk to him about personally. Im just a bit undecided on which one now that hubby has questioned it.

thanks for the pdf mummy :kiss:


----------



## NDH

I found disposable maternity pads were really uncomfortable. They were so thick they put pressure on my stitches. But I was a lucky light bleeder too (I used 20 maternity pads during my 4 days in hospital) and then switched to cloth when I got home. 

The drawback of sharing names ahead of the birth is people always think they're entitled to have a say. I've never understood that thinking. Sure when I've been told what friends or family are planning to name their belly bub I've had thoughts of what a strange name they've chosen but I would never ever dare to comment! (unless there was an unfortunate nickname that the initials spelled or something just in case the parents hadn't thought of it but if that situation were to arise I'd come up with a tactful way to mention it I'd hope). But when the baby is already born and presented with his or her name it's a lot harder for people to say something bad about it.

I hope you and hubby are able to come to an agreement about the name you use. DH did that to me about the same gestation too with our girls name (which was going to be Moriah) and I was so upset cause I'd spent months thinking of a girl named Moriah. But I'm sure it will be more difficult to change the name if that's what the two of you decide as you KNOW he's a boy and to you he's only been Cieran Michael.


----------



## NDH

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## NDH

lol that was Sara. She managed to post it too.


----------



## sarahincanada

awwww hi saranna!!!!!!

even though Ive wanted Cieran Michael at the same time Im not totally set on it, as I always kept it open in my mind incase he doesnt look like a Cieran!!

and you are right, I would never comment on someones name even if I didnt love it. my best friend named her girl Florence and at first I wasnt sure, but now I cant imagine her anything else but Florence.

my husbands other contribution is winter. its kinda interesting but Im not really into the weird name thing.


----------



## NDH

I also hear you on the not wanting a really popular name either. If it was in the top 10 I didn't want to use it even if I liked the name lol. Initially I was dead against any name that was in the top 100 but had to compromise with the top 10 lol. However, Ethan is a really nice name. (I actually know an Ethan Michael, even though you said you wouldn't use Michael as a middle name with Ethan)


----------



## flyingduster

Oh it is hard isn't it! I wasn't totally sure about Caleb either, but he was handed up to me as I rolled to my back in the bath, I snuck a look between his legs as the midwife draped a towel over us for warmth and simply said "Hi Caleb!" :cloud9:

I agree that people feel the need to have an opinion if you tell them prior to birth so I would avoid that myself... I do love Cieran, but I like Ethan too. I can totally understand wanting to avoid a top 10 name, but *my* name was a top 10 name when I was born too, and I personally know a fair few people with the same name as me and I really don't care! lol! I know it was common but it's still me! School classes almost always have a double up name but it's no biggie, and the school years will be over far too quickly and life will carry on! Basically trying to say it is a GOOD classic name (it's not a 'fad' name, which unfortunately Winter is, as much as I love it!) so don't rule it out if you like it! You will work it out in only a couple of months time and all will be well!!



I'm totally laughing at you breastfeeding Caleb though! lmao!!!


My guess: Oct 10th at 4am, 8lb even and 53cm long! :)


----------



## sherylb

The hospital gave me huge pads that went all through the panties from top to bottom. It was a little awkward but I was bleeding pretty bad. They also gave me throw away panties which I used until I ran out of them. :( 

Kristin's middle name Isabella is really popular but we also seem to have chosen the year of the K first names unfortunately. A lot of Kristin's friends her age in playgroup have names that start with K like Kaylee (very popular right now with all different spellings).


----------



## babyhopes2323

My guess would be 29th September , 3.7- 3.8 kg, 53cm xxx

Sorry for no input on birth and stuff to take along as i didnt get to experience any of it, never got to pack my bag even !

xxx so excited for you xx he'll be here soon.. i love your first choice and ethan is great too, its quite common now though x

Speak to FIL about the name bit. at the end of the day, it is your choice, and yes they may be offended, but they'll forget about it soon once bub is here xx

its upto you at the end of the day.. xx


----------



## MummyCat

My MIL hated the name Charlotte and couldn't stand Lottie.

TOUGH... we liked it, so we used it. 

She was even captured on a family video saying she hated the name to an Aunt and we saw the footage a year later when visiting a cousin. Michael phoned them and told them what had happened, how rude and embarrassing it was for her to say that and how awful it was for us to view. Mike said... what if Lottie one day see's the video??? NOT COOL. They ate a lot of humble pie! :haha:

Now she can't imagine Charlotte names anything else and even calls her Lottie Pops like we do! :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

preethi I am at the stage that you delivered gemma....Im 32 + 3 by ticker but 32 + 1 by midwife
do you have any photos of her from her first day? I remember the one close up one you sent and she looked like a proper baby, not like some of those premature babies you see.
I still have a hard time imagining I have an actual baby in there :dohh:

thanks for all your comments on the name thing, Im sure it will be Cieran Michael and I just hope MIL doesnt say anything on the day as I will have to blame pregnancy hormones for my response :grr: I might actually bring it up this weekend as we are having a BBQ, I will say it in front of some other family members who will back me up. I just want MIL and FIL to know in advance that we are only doing 2 names and why.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry didnt see this earlier, you are now 34 weeks, but i will post the pic for you when i get home. im staying at my mums at the moment. so it will be later on this week. but will do to show you what she looked like xx cant believe you have only 6 weeks left !! eeekk


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 1st Birthday Gemma! Hope you had a lovely day with Mummy and Daddy! Preethi I can't believe she's a year! That year flew by in the blink of an eye! 

Hope all is going well with the pregnancy Sarah! Getting close now! Not long before full term! How are you feeling???


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

Im 35 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance: I feel so unorganized though. Just had family here for 2 weeks and a rush work job that we had to take on as it was good money which will take another week to finish. I havent packed my hospital bag or read much of my baby books. Im sure it will all go ok I just want to feel more organized.

went for a scan yesterday as MW wasnt sure if bubs head was down. she thought it was but then she heard the heartbeat stronger in a different area that made her think he could be in a weird spot. I was so happy as Ive only had 3 official scans. Anyway he IS head down, and I saw him drinking the amnotic fluid, his lil chin was going up and down :cloud9: the measurements predict he is 6 lbs 4 :wacko::dohh: LOL but I think its probably as he will be a tall baby (Im 5'10 and hubby 6') and so that throws it off as its just based on an average from measurements. or perhaps thats correct and I will be giving birth to a 9 pounder :haha:

did a maternity shoot last week, it was only a $150 add on to the newborn shoot we have booked. Before we got started she was showing how she photoshops the images, she showed someone with stretchmarks before and a baby with some redness and how she fixes it. later I was standing in a sheer sheet practically naked and husband says 'you wont need any photoshopping'. he was deadly serious and it was such a sweet thing to say, that just sums him up!

getting uncomfortable now, cant sit for long as my bump gets scrunched and sore. had some cramps here and there but nothing crazy. I wonder if the scan report will show my cervix shortening at all? I get another scan at 38 weeks ...because of my age they dont want me going to far over...for them to check the placenta is working ok. I think its called a biophysical profile?

hope you are all doing well, hey for fun you should all add a photo of your bubs when they were just born

so exciting!!


----------



## MummyCat

Awww....your hubby is so lovely! He's def a keeper! :D 

Hope you feel more in control soon! You will be just fine! Fab news that little man is head down and ready to go! :yipee:

Here are my two...

Lizzie



Lottie


----------



## sarahincanada

awwww mummy they look soooooo cute! seeing as Ive seen so many photos of lottie being older its unbelievable how much that looks like her, so early!

so I know gemma was really early, but who else was earlier than DD, no-one was around where I am now I dont think?

so today I was thinking wow my bump has grown, seems to be projecting more in the middle. but today Ive been having some shooting pain in my cervix and googled it. people talked about having that when baby has dropped, so perhaps my having more 'bump' in the middle its dropped? did everyone noticeably see when they dropped? it doesnt look low like I remember NY's dropping photo being. I hope it means something is happening, although also want him in there for a while longer!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks mummy, shes actually not having much fun as she has been ill with a severe cough and cold since last saturday.. ive tried everything to no avail.. i know it is viral, and her appointment is on tuesday but hopefully try and go tomorrow as she is suffering. ive had to cancel her birthday party with other babies due to this, and only had a small get together with family tonight.

those pics are so cute cath x

sarah, cant believe youre 35 weeks. excititng you had a photo shoot, we just had a professional shoot done last week, will be going to view them next saturday..x your hubby is so sweet !!

cant wait to see your pics now xx yay for bubs going head down x


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah im unable to uplaod the pic, it keeps sayuing its too large and i tried to compress it, its not working out.,. but rest assured,she did look quite normal face wise, except she was all skin and bones , born with such low birth weight at 1.5 kg. thankfully shes doing great now, except for all this stupid viral cold.


youve got onkly a few weeks left !!:happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies... ah Preethi I'm sorry she's not well! Big cuddles! :hugs:

Sarah, before they drop down into the pelvis they need to get the right angle. *I think* so that is probably what you have now is that bubs is lying in the correct position and you will probably find your bump will drop further in the next few weeks as you lead up to birth. I know Logan and Kian were early.


----------



## flyingduster

Ooooohh you are getting so close now!!! It is so surreal knowing you will actually have a son soon! YAY!!!

Here is Caleb a few hours old:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3493.jpg

he started looking more like HIM about 10 days+. see:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_3593.jpg


omg, you are totally getting me clucky again looking at him as a teeny newborn!! lol


----------



## sherylb

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/381764_541213642543_458104599_n.jpg
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/303724_542261697233_1292139452_n.jpg
Those white bumps on her nose are normal and went away on their own.
Current ones

Spoiler
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/416638_577525144003_1692399298_o.jpg
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/391476_577061677793_1341602486_n.jpg


----------



## NDH

I am sooooo broody looking at all these newborn pics *cluck cluck* (I'm surprised on a board like this there isn't a smiley for that :haha:

Kian and Logan were both born around 36 weeks (can't remember how many days) so you're getting close to the GA they were born. Happy 35 weeks! You're getting so close.


----------



## NDH

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/022.jpg


----------



## Huggles

Logan - 36+3
At my 35 week scan logan was estimated to be 2.9kg. Not sure what that is in pounds, but he was born weighing 3kg which is 6lb7oz so the estimate at 35 weeks was pretty accurate!


----------



## sarahincanada

awwww loving all the baby pics :cloud9:

my secret is to make you all want another right now :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

:cloud9: what an amazing thing... to see all the babes as newborns again! Time flies by so quickly!!


----------



## sherylb

HAHAHA Sarah. Not winning on this end!


----------



## NDH

sarahincanada said:


> awwww loving all the baby pics :cloud9:
> 
> my secret is to make you all want another right now :haha:

Bahaha, I already do. Pretty sure month 5 is also unsuccessful but will know for sure any day.


----------



## MummyCat

So here is my brother and I when we were little (in Goodwood, Cape Town)



Lizzie today... 


Lottie a few weeks back


Can anyone see the similarities? :)


----------



## sarahincanada

omg I cant believe how similar you all look! 
so cute, your girls always look so happy, love them!!

Ive always loved looking at people and seeing others. like my niece, my mum totally thinks she looks like our side, but I totally see her dads mum in her. I keep telling them to find photos of her dads mum so I can prove it. Im very good at noticing things like that!

ndh loved your recent pics of saranna too, she is so cute


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! They are generally very happy children! They have their moments! :)

From day 1 I've thought Lizzie looks like my brother and Dad and a lot of friends say she looks like my Mum, but she is very much my side in terms of looks. Lottie shares a lot of similarities with both sides I think. 

Sometimes it can be hard to see... other times children are like mini versions of their Mums or Dads.

Hope you are all well! xx


----------



## NDH

I think the looks can totally fluctuate too. Sometimes I'll look at Sara and she's the splitting image of my side of the family (ok most of the time lol) but then there are times that I (and others) look at her and only see DH. It's so strange how that happens.


----------



## sarahincanada

I love that part, seeing yourselves and family in them, its so amazing.

im doing great, get sore and tired quickly but pretty good. Getting my hospital bag ready although hopefully I wont be there for long. when I took out his lil socks I got so excited thinking of lil feet in there.

he is kicking and moving a lot, and I finally felt those hiccups people always mention.

my next MW apt is next week and then I go weekly. I get another scan in 2 weeks to check placenta and fluid etc.

yikes getting close!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello mama! I see you are in nesting/prep mode. I can't wait til you have your baby:) did you see Rosa's IVF baby was born? So amazing, makes the miracle seem almost more spectacular when its product of IVF. 

Hope you are feeling well and rubbing lots of Palmer's on your belly!


----------



## NDH

Somy period is 6 days late. I keep getting bfns though, but watch this space!


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Somy period is 6 days late. I keep getting bfns though, but watch this space!

ooohhhhhhhhh!!!!

wouldnt that be a co-incidence, I got my bfp the month you gave birth, and its about a month till I give birth :happydance:

good luck!!


----------



## NDH

This could well be the month you give birth too :) You're only a week away from full term - unbelievable!

I think it's time we had another bump pic from you! :p


----------



## sarahincanada

ha yes! well Im waiting for the photos from my maternity shoot, I will post some of those. they were arty :thumbup:

is this the first time your period has been late for a while? did you get bfns before your bfp before?


----------



## NDH

Since my period came back (I've had 5) they've been 30 days, 29 days and the last two were 28 days, so pretty consistent. 
With Sara I got a very distinct positive two days before AF was due.


----------



## MummyCat

Ooooh....Holding thumbs honey!! How's things?? 

Hope you're all okay! xx


----------



## nypage1981

my cycle this round has been 41 days. Lol. not sure but think we are skipping this month. just didn't feel like coming I guess. 

Can't wait to see your photos! I love pro photos. we are doing one next weekend for kian's 1st year pics and going to an apple orchard that was the last place I went with him in my belly because that night he came:)


----------



## sarahincanada

ny are you ntnp? just wondering if I can get a little excited lol.
love the newest photos of kian laughing with his gummy teeth look!
you had kian early right, was there a reason? im 37 weeks this weekend and wishing mine would come a little early, but then again not really.

any news ndh?

im trying to get all my work done, had a little panic the other day when I had a wet patch which was like Id wet myself. never had that before and it didnt continue, so was just CM not CF. you should have seen hubbies face and my panic knowing the house was a mess and I wasnt ready! I tidied up more that night than all month :haha:

having a scan/biophysical profile done in 2 weeks to check on placenta etc.


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, who knows why the little bugger came early! he sure wasn' very big or anything so I guess they didn't further investigate that. he was around 37 weeks 5 days I think if I am correct. 

I am not really trying, no. I think it would be kind of a bad time because we are still trying to get out of a tiny house so I would rather not try until Kian is 18mo at least. 

Maybe you peed:) That happens you know!

Sarah, how did you cope moving away from your sister and her kids? My sister just told me she is moving away and taking my only niece who is Kian's best friend as they're a month apart. I am devastated. I don't like to be depressed, but i've canceled my play date plans today as I am just stuck feeling really low. I hate how "poor me" this sounds but just sat here bawling my brains out. How can I get through it easier? I just really feel sad. I cannot imagine the babies not growing up together. I honestly feel like this may be the greatest pain i've felt in my life:( How alone Kian and I truly will be now.....


----------



## NDH

Nope nothing yet, I'm still in limbo :growlmad: I feel pregnant but internet cheapies all say no. I've been crazy hormonal for over a week - like the mother of all PMS which I never get (certainly not bad anyway). Dh has decided its not regular PMS but the "preggo mommy syndrome" kind lol, but that remains to be seen. 

I've got a first response which I'll use when I'm two weeks late on Saturday and if its still negative and no af I'm going to see my doctor.


----------



## sarahincanada

awww NY thats so sad :-( I left the UK at the age of 22 to come to Canada, my one neice who is now 18 was just born and I missed the 13 yr old being born too. it was really hard but at the same time I had an exciting life in the big city, so its completely different to what you are going through. Its hard sometimes being here alone and not having family around, especially when inlaws are being annoying, but I have gotten used to it. 

Is your sister your main friend and her girl kians main playdate? what does your mum say, she must be devestated too? thats so hard but all I can say is you will get through it and when you see them you will really enjoy your time together perhaps even more than when you see them now. but it is sad they wont grow up together like they could, where is she going?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

most of my friends had kids long ago so I dont even know who me and bub will hang out with, will have to enrol in some classes. But my SIL (the one who got married this year) might start trying next year.

i dont think it was pee unless I didnt feel it, didnt smell like it :haha: I think it was CM as theres been a lot.

NDH keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Nowadays my sister is my main friend. Of course, I've got others, but most I rarely talk to. One other one has a baby kians age but Olivia is definitely his main friend. I couldn't talk to my mom about it yet. I'm sure she is sad. She watches Olivia all the time and I go there at least once a week with kian and we sit around and watch the babies be cute together. Will be so sad to miss that. 

Oh well, like you said, we will survive regardless, just won't be very nice.


----------



## flyingduster

haha Sarah, I thought my waters had broken one day too; I felt a sudden wet patch as I got up out of bed... it was just pee. lol! It didn't smell nor did I feel it happen, but yeah, it was pee. :haha: The joys of pregnancy aye!!? So close now!


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sarah, you will definetely know when youre waters break.. it will be unlike anything else.. it will be like you peed but that sensation of "peeing" just wont be there . lol

37 weeks !! that is so close.. you are full term.. xx

NY, sorry about your sister moving away.. x 

NDH, fingers crossed... 2 weeks is really something ! it is quite long, so hoping this is it for you x


----------



## nypage1981

I actually didn't know mine broke. Lol. it wasn't this huge swoosh of liquids for me. Mine was a sudden sharp pain that felt like it was on my cervix that made me scream but after that I just felt kinda sore. Nothing was super obvious until a few hours later. It started to hurt pretty bad then!


----------



## NDH

With me I lost my mucous plug and then decided to have a nap in case things started up soon (40+9) and when I rolled over in bed I felt a trickle. Thought I peed myself so I went to the bathroom and tried to pee but couldn't. Stood up and there was another trickle so I put on a pad and over the next few hours every time I moved there was another trickle. So no big gush for me but it was quite obvious w hat it was. Also I don't know about anyone else but to me it smelled a fair bit like semen (and we hadn't had sex for a week or so so definitely wasn't actually semen lol).

Also, still no AF or bfp. Just testing with internet cheapies, will use a first response on the weekend and then book a Dr appointment for Monday to get blood work if its still negative.


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, if the babies head is really well down in to your pelvis, then it tends to plug up the uterus a fair bit, so your waters can just trickle out each time the baby moves and releases a bit more like what NDH had! My waters didn't break until I was in the last 10 mins; I felt a pop! lol. I was in the bath so you couldn't tell at all otherwise. I HAD lost my mucus plug the previous morning though... 

Also, both your waters and your mucus plug continue to regenerate until the birth, so once I got the first gush of the plug, I kept having huge globs of plug for the next 36 hours until I gave birth!


----------



## sherylb

I went to the bathroom, laid down in bed and then my water broke. That made it fairly obvious it wasn't pee since it was a lot and I had just gone to the bathroom.

My waters continued to leak for a long time even after I got to the hospital so be sure to grab something to catch them if yours are too afterward.


----------



## MummyCat

With Lottie my waters broke at 6cm's and she arrived a number of hours later. With Lizzie my waters broke and less than 5min later Lizzie arrived. The MW had to cut my underwear off because she was coming out quicker than I could get them off! :rofl:

Gosh I wish I could have that labour sensation again! A bit clucky here!

Not long to go now Sarah!! x


----------



## sarahincanada

yay loved seeing everyones posts! yes my MW book said to call them if you have any water....whether its a gush or a trickle as often it can just be a trickle. Flying she said I could have pee'd too, but I didnt feel anything (but perhaps it was if you didnt either) and it didnt smell like pee....more like cervical mucus smell. It was just such an unusual wet patch about the size of my hand, but nothing since.

I havent been feeling any practice contractions or anything :shrug:

induction acupuncture is booked for 2 weeks today :happydance: she said she's had people start contracting at the end of the session! but for some it takes many sessions, all depends if your body is ready or not.

NY do you feel a bit better?

ndh keeping my fingers crossed [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

got the proofs from my maternity session, as mentioned we did a more arty shoot, heres a couple...
 



Attached Files:







mat6.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 9









mat2.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9









mat3.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MummyCat

oh they are stunning!! you have an awesome figure. I LOVE the first one!!!!! LOVE it! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

thats my fave too! I want to put some up in frames in our bedroom. cant wait for the newborn shots :happydance:
being a designer I go for more arty shots, im sure my MIL will be annoyed you cant see us very well :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh sarah, you look absolutely gorgeous.. they are stunning pics, i love the artsy type pics. have to agree the first one is gorgeous, and the second one, "love your hubbys expression. hes got a very shy, but nice smile. you both look great xxxxxx :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

Lovely pics! I also really love the first one.


----------



## NDH

Wow stunning photos! I have a friend with bump photos framed in their bedroom too so that's a fabulous idea.


----------



## sherylb

Beautiful!


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh did you test this weekend?
:coffee:


----------



## NDH

Bfn on Saturday, haven't tested since. Still no af though . Was planning to see the Dr yesterday but our car is in the shop for who knows how long - hoping its not the transmission


----------



## MummyCat

Hope all is okay with the car and your body! :hugs:

How's things Sarah??? getting close now!!! 

Have you got a list of all our guesses??


----------



## sarahincanada

38 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance:
1 week till I start acupuncture induction
I will do a list of your guesses


----------



## MummyCat

Holy smokes! 

It seems like yesterday you were struggling to conceive and then all the treatments! NOW LOOK... you are a few weeks possibly days away from meeting your little boy!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

It makes me cry!! (tears of joy of course!)


----------



## sarahincanada

its gone pretty slow for me, and Ive been through a lot with the infertility and then my fingertip being chopped off, so just anxious to get him here safely :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

NY I didnt post on FB as your photos were posted by the photographer but omg they are so gorgeous! kian is such a cutey, loved his outfit. when was his bday?

ndh any news on your cycle?

just had my biophysical profile scan, the tech cant say much but she said he was 'heading in the right direction' and that he was moving well and practicing his breathing. i have my midwife apt tomorrow so can get the results, Im hoping it will show a shortening of the cervix!! been having lots of sex and started low dose raspberry leaf capsules, mum arrives on thursday and then will go to max dose, plus acupuncture induction starts on friday :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

it's all getting so close now!


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you! They turned out well, the photog says they are much better quality on her computer than on stinky FB, so i cant wait to get the CD when she is all done. his bday is on wed and I am scared to have him turn one then he is no longer a baby! So surreal, but he is such an awesome little guy. Much happier nowadays and moving around all over the place. It will be my 1 year anniversary of breast feeding on wed also! 

I love that first picture of your silhouette its sooooo pretty. Exciting you will start induction accu soon. Have they estimated his size at all?

Preethi got some awesome photos done as well!


----------



## babyhopes2323

omg sarah, i cant believe you are 38 weeks !! where has the 9 months gone?? im so excited for you xxx good luck with acupuncture xxx counting down 2 weeks to the big 40 !!

nicole, your family pic is GORGEOUS x


----------



## sarahincanada

ny a couple of weeks ago they estimated he was 6 pounds something from the measurements, but that might be slightly off assuming they use an average, as he will probably be tall seeing as we are both tall and my side of family is very tall. I will see at MW apt tomorrow if they do another weight estimate from todays scan.

im doing good physically just soooo tired all the time and feel like I have a million things to do before Im ready. I know you can never be ready and I will have to let things go, but being self employed I have a bunch of work plus things in the house I wanted moved around. but he will come when he wants to so I will have to get over it if everything is not how I want it. we did a lot this weekend so I already feel more prepared.


----------



## NDH

So close Sarah! Eek! I hope the acupuncture helps get him out in a timely manner so the doctors/midwives don't decide they need to induce.

Still no AF. I haven't tested in a week though, pretty sure I must have just not ovulated and I'm playing the waiting game. Will start temping when AF does make an appearance though.

Hmm Nikki I must have missed seeing your photos, will have to go snoop.

But Preethi your family photos are stunning too!


----------



## sarahincanada

happy birthday kian :cake::kiss:

ndh too bad your cycle is being wonky but I seem to remember NY getting a BFP on a long wonky cycle so Im still holding out hope for you!

so saw my MW yesterday, the biophysical profile scan I did on monday showed that everything is good, he is practicing his breathing, placenta and fluid are good, and nothing happening with cervix yet. Ive started having some weird stabbing pains and sore bump yesterday, but nothing I can say was a definite contraction :shrug: she mentioned having a stretch and sweep at the end of next week on my due date weekend, did anyone have that? sounds horrible, Im not good with hands and things 'up there' (lol suppose I have to get over that). Hubby doesnt want to hear about it as thinks bub will be right on time or near. Im hoping the acupuncture might move things along, I start friday and she said to try 3-4 sessions.


----------



## NDH

I had a stretch and sweep done at 41 weeks (my 40 week appointment was 39+6 and at my hospital they don't do a sweep before your due date so I had to wait a week lol). 
I was dreading it but really it wasn't that bad. I hadn't even had an internal yet by that point so was very nervous about it all. My cervix was still very posterior and about 2cm long (I think?), but was dilated 1-2cm and she said she could feel it softening and moving forward after the sweep. DH held my hand while I got it done. I didn't have too much cramping afterwards. My waters broke two days later, not sure if the sweep had any part in that or not.


----------



## sarahincanada

I _think_ this is the list, I didnt see a guess from NY?
LOL Huggles your guess is today, yikes!!

Huggles
27 September
3.7kg, 53cm

Babyhopes
29th September
3.7- 3.8 kg, 53cm

NDH
October 8, 7:18pm
8lb12oz, 52cm

Flyingduster
Oct 10th at 4am
8lb, 53cm

Mummycat
Oct 10th at 10:12pm
7lb12oz, 54cm


----------



## nypage1981

Nikki
October 2nd 4:45pm
7lbs 11oz

There's mine:)


----------



## Huggles

Glad the biophysical showed everything is good.


----------



## sarahincanada

OFFICIAL LIST!

Huggles
September 27
3.7kg, 53cm

Babyhopes
September 29
3.7- 3.8 kg, 53cm

NY
October 2
4:45pm
7lbs 11oz

NDH
October 8
7:18pm
8lb12oz, 52cm

Flyingduster
October 10
4am
8lb, 53cm

Mummycat
October 10
10:12pm
7lb12oz, 54cm


----------



## Huggles

Well clearly my date guess was wrong :haha:


----------



## flyingduster

You don't need to get used to hands up there! Unless you *want* to or there is an actual problem, there is no need for anyone to go near your bits until after the birth (and even then just checking for any tearing and dealing to it if needed.) Just sayin'.

But wow, so soon you'll have your son in your arms!!! And before you know it he'll be a year old too! Sheesh!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

yes sorry huggles your guess was wrong :haha: babyhopes I dont think yours will be right either but you could still be the closest if it happens between now and tuesday!

I had my first induction acupuncture yesterday, my bump seems to have a weird shape at the bottom that even hubby could notice (which is rare, usually when Im saying look at this he is like 'looks the same to me' but yesterday he said 'yes definitely different'). So not sure if he is getting lower or if this is the drop people talk about? I think it could drop more so perhaps not. My chiro thought his head was engaged but I will see what MW says on tuesday. Other than that not really feeling anything. 

flying yes I want to avoid hands down there, but at the same time want to avoid induction with medications more, so I would prefer to try the sweep than go late and them suggest pitocin. I might ask MW to check my cervix on Tuesday out of curiosity. I know the DD is just an estimate and Im going to try and be patient but at the same time she has gone on about my maternal age and not going too overdue so much i worry about it :dohh:

I woke up my hubby at 2am to have my way with him and get some sperm to my cervix :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2323

LOL at you getting your wicked way at 2am.. hehe after the baby you will be snoring at 2am ! xx my dh was too weirded out about dtd whilst pregnant.

hope he comes on time for you.. xx whats the final name going to be ? have yoiu decided on cieran michael then ?


----------



## babyhopes2323

**


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hope you have a great day xxxx cant believe in only 4 more days... it will be time... xx


----------



## MummyCat

Happy Birthday Sarah!!!

Hope you have a lovely day :cake:


----------



## Huggles

Happy Birthday Sarah :cake:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies :kiss: Im a bit depressed about turning 40 as it sounds so old, I dont feel it at all! hubby makes me feel better saying I dont look it so who care. and waiting for bub makes it all better.

I spent most of yesterday in bed with extreme nausea, it hit me mid morning. I googled and some say its a pre labour symptom :shrug: 

feel a bit better this morning but still a little queasy. Going for more acupuncture then a 1.5 hr bday massage....hope I can make it. then just getting take out and watching a movie tonight.


----------



## NDH

Happy birthday Sarah! Hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## sherylb

I keep checking in expecting to see the big update :crib:


----------



## NDH

Well Sarah it seems you were right.

My Sara is going to be a big sister! :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-10-03062911.jpg

Hoping to hear news from you soon about Cieran :)


----------



## sadie

Hi sarah! Cant wait to see photos! xo


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> Well Sarah it seems you were right.
> 
> My Sara is going to be a big sister! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-10-03062911.jpg
> 
> Hoping to hear news from you soon about Cieran :)

omg omg I just knew it!! seemed so perfect that Im giving birth and you get pregnant, just like what happened in january! so does that mean in 9 months I will be getting pregnant again!! are you ecstatic??!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

oh I was so excited about the BFP I forgot to update...

so I asked my MW to check my cervix as I was just so curious (I dont have the best patience) and she said I am 1cm dilated and cervix was still long but it was soft. she could feel his head, so weird! she said he is engaged. she did a bit of a stretch and sweep too. she said it is not really an indication of anything and could still be another week so we will see. I havent had noticeable contractions so not sure if they will start more as I dilate more?


----------



## NDH

That was pretty much the same result I got at my 41 week check up Sara :) I hope the combination of sweep and acupuncture get things moving quickly.

And yes I'm very excited :D Still a bit shocked though as I had given up and was just waiting for the :witch: to show up.


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo NDH! 

And Sarah I was 2-3 at my 39 week checkup, 4 cm when I got to the hospital, 5 when I got into a room and 10 after they finished my epidural and that's actually slow for some people so fingers crossed it's soon for you!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh wow, two great news ! just came on this morning and im sooooo glad for you NDH.. you got what you wanted and so this thread continues.. as it wouldve done anyway !!!!!!! congratulations on your BFP !!

Sarah, woo hoo for 1cm.. im sure it will be soon.. im sooo excited.. i keep checking to see if you have given birth already. xxxx :cloud9:

ooohh getting clucky here xx


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl when you were 2-3 @ 39 weeks were you having contractions by then? or did they not kick in till 4cm?

not feeling any contractions yet, but I do feel a weird dull ache on my bump that makes me feel 'funny', kinda nauseous. perhaps thats a pre labour warm up while Im slowly dilating.

I *think* I may have just lost my mucous plug??!! so after yesterdays little sweep I had a little brown blood on the pad which she said I would have. I put in a new pad before bed and when woke up nothing on there. I threw it out this morning, when downstairs to check emails, when I went to the loo there was a big glob of stuff in my panties. Of course I inspected it :haha: it was about 2cm, snot like, very stretchy and brown. Im assuming thats what it was. Not tooooo exciting as people can lose their plug and still go weeks, but hopefully its a move in the right direction.

it would be great if I go into labour on friday as then none of hubbies family would have to take time off as its the weekend. do you hear that bub!!


----------



## sherylb

I had some braxton hicks but my water breaking was what started labor contractions. I didn't feel that at all until after we were at the hospital and they were showing on the monitor. They got bad very quickly and I remember begging for my epidural b/c I'm a big baby with pain.


----------



## babyhopes2323

eeeek sarah.. that is definetely your mucous plug.. i had that the night before and then the next day my waters broke !.. so excited !!!!!!!!! hope this is it for you xxx I DO NOT WANT TO BE ON THE PLANE ON FRIDAY WHEN YOU DELIVER.... I ONLY REACH DUBAI SATURDAY EARLY MORNING.. SO FOR MY SAKE BUBS PLEASE MAKE YOUR ARRIVAL TOMORROW XXX


----------



## NDH

Yeah that would be your plug Sarah! It isn't always an indication of labour starting cause it can regenerate, but it shows that *something* is happening!


----------



## sherylb

I lost parts of my plug for maybe 2 weeks before she was born. I thought it was all gone and then I would find more.


----------



## flyingduster

Ooooh NDH! Congrats!!!!

And Sarah! Woot! I remember getting a small amount of plug come away like that I think a few days ahead of labour. I'd had NOTHING, no real braxton hicks even, let alone real contractions at all, but that morning when I was getting more checks and I went to the toilet there, there was a small bit [like a couple of cm like that] of brown gloop. I think I got another wee bit like that again later on, then a couple of days later there was a BIG glob, like a handful of the stuff one morning, so much that I felt it come. Ew!! It was the next night after then that I went in to labour.... So hopefully only a few days to go!!! So exciting!


----------



## sarahincanada

so 3 of you guessed wrong, who will be closest! Im hoping NDH as I want him to come before Monday! but it will probably end up being mummy :dohh::haha:
its exciting and annoying at the same time
:coffee:



sarahincanada said:


> OFFICIAL LIST!
> 
> Huggles
> September 27
> 3.7kg, 53cm
> 
> Babyhopes
> September 29
> 3.7- 3.8 kg, 53cm
> 
> NY
> October 2
> 4:45pm
> 7lbs 11oz
> 
> NDH
> October 8
> 7:18pm
> 8lb12oz, 52cm
> 
> Flyingduster
> October 10
> 4am
> 8lb, 53cm
> 
> Mummycat
> October 10
> 10:12pm
> 7lb12oz, 54cm


----------



## Huggles

congrats NDH!

Excited for you sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

nothing new, more plug came out this morning
:coffee:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Nats....that's flipping awesome news honey!!! :dance: congrats!!!! How far along are you then? 

Sarah, HAPPY DUE DATE!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: Sounds like you wont reach my guess as that plug news is very promising!

Keeping everything crossed for a fabulous labour for you hun! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks mummy! my due date with midwife is sunday, but my ticker says today from dates :shrug: I really would love to go into labour tonight and have him over the weekend, but I wouldnt be surprised if he is late! next MW apt is Tuesday


----------



## NDH

MummyCat said:


> :hi:
> 
> Nats....that's flipping awesome news honey!!! :dance: congrats!!!! How far along are you then?
> 
> Sarah, HAPPY DUE DATE!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: Sounds like you wont reach my guess as that plug news is very promising!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for a fabulous labour for you hun! :flower:

Thanks . Tbh I have no idea. I could be anywhere from 4-9 weeks, though I think 5-6 is most likely as I was getting :bfn: until Mid September. For now I'm going to pretend that AF showed up on time on September 2though which puts my due date as June 9.


----------



## sherylb

Gosh June feels like an eternity away when we still have to get through Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years... I guess you will know soon if your doctor will order a sonogram to confirm how far along you are? Maybe you o'ed late?


----------



## sarahincanada

NDH said:


> which puts my due date as June 9.

ooooh I hope to be pregnant again by then :happydance: if one of my 7 frosties is good of course, cant expect it really

well Im saying that now, might change my mind when Im exhausted!!


----------



## sherylb

I can understand your urgency I suppose. I hear it's like having twins when they are that close.


----------



## sarahincanada

I think being at different stages will be ok, with twins I always thought it would be hard to have 2 screaming at the same time for food, where if theres a year apart hopefully it will be better? but then again with one getting active and one baby might actually be harder. but hubby is going down to 2.5 days per week next year so I think we can cope.


----------



## sherylb

I'm sure you can handle it.


----------



## sarahincanada

so could you, come on have another!!! :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Nope, don't want to. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## NDH

You'll be fine with two close in age Sarah, especially with hubby working only part time. I've heard it gets a lot easier after the first couple months. I love that this thread is going to keep going  Maybe by June someone else will be ready for number 2 and Sarah can have a/bump buddy


----------



## MummyCat

Wow, June will be here before we know it! :D Looking forward to following your pregnancy hun! :flower:

Sarah, you will be just fine with two close in age. Every age gap has it's advantages and disadvantages, the tough bit is having a second child and splitting your attention and that's a challenge at any age.. but you will have so much support from hubby, you will be just great! :D 

Happy due date again! :D :D


----------



## sarahincanada

at about 9 last night didnt feel good so went to bed. at about 1 woke up with crazy cramps at top of bump, that lasted 2 hours and they were coming every 7 mins. it was horrible. phoned midwife and she said to take bath and tylenol, they eased up and was able to sleep, just got up. so im assuming something is starting, not looking foward to it starting again it was so painful! mw said it could be like this fopr days but my body is getting ready


----------



## Huggles

oooh, exciting!

Remember to breathe through the cramps. Do the slow 10 counts in and slow 10 counts out breathing. The more you fight them the more painful they are. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

ooh so exciting sarah,, this could be it.. im sure you will cope perfectly fine.. xx your body will know what to do x

cant wait. x keep checking bnb atleast 4 times everyday for updates..


----------



## NDH

Its the 8th here so I have time still to be right. We'll see!


----------



## sherylb

LOL @ NDH. Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: Hope it goes well honey! All sounds like your body is getting ready! Thinking of you! x


----------



## flyingduster

omg!!! Cieran is HERE!!!! I saw her update on facebook, he arrived this morning at 11:11 via unexpected csection. He is 8lbs 15 of snuggly love! WOW! Huge massive congrats Sarah! You HAVE A SON!!!!! Oh yay! I hope it was all ok, it sounds pretty sudden and obviously unexpected. Let us know the details just when you can; we all know how hard it is to get back on here straight away! :hugs:

:wohoo:!!!!!


----------



## NDH

Yes can't wait for your update and the full story Sarah! I was delighted to read of his arrival on Facebook this morning :cloud9: 

(It had nothing to do with guessing the right date I promise :p)


----------



## sherylb

Can't wait for pictures! So excited for you guys!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yep, most of us read it on facebook x thank god I was awake until 3am ! (My time)

Unexpected surprise.. The c-section. Can't wait to have details xx hope you're resting well and congratulations again !!!!! Xx :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

Big congrats Sarah!


----------



## sherylb

Jealous that I'm missing baby pictures so I went to find Sarah on FB.


----------



## flyingduster

there are no pics yet. I'm sure there will be when they're able though! :cloud9:


----------



## sherylb

Oh, I thought you had seen pictures from your post.


----------



## sherylb

Oh Sarah he's precious! I hope you have a quick recovery and take it easy while your body recovers.

The picture made me a little broody but I will get over it.


----------



## MummyCat

:wohoo:

What a gorgeous little boy you have Sarah!!! :cloud9:

Huge congrats hun! Hope you are okay and can't wait to hear your story!! 

xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah we love your little squish! come tell us soon how you are doing please! 

NDH, again woooooohooooo! thats amazing. It happened quick this time! love it. 

By June I may be ready! for now, I think you guys are nuts. Lol. Kian is all over the fricken place I am losing it!


----------



## babyhopes2323

he is absolutely gorgeous sarah and i cant wait to hear the whole story !!

I am extremely broody too, and just keep hoping every month to miss a period ! .. were not really trying but are NTNP and have been for ages. DH is not convinced that we should just yet, but we've agreed that if nothing happens by Christmas, then first week of january, were going to do what we did before (doctors checks etc) atleast i got dh to agree to that much for me !


----------



## nypage1981

So exciting Preethi!


----------



## babyhopes2323

its only me thats really keen. dh hates all the doctor stuff and isnt convinced about another just yet, but i got him to promise he'd go for a test first week of january.. lol (spoke about it over birthday dinner last night !)


----------



## MummyCat

Yes please Sarah... let us know all about it! How is your recovery going? Your little man is stunning!

Preethi that's fab news!! :dance: hope you had a great birthday hun xxx

Nikki, Lizzie runs around the place too... I need eyes in the back of my head :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

ladies I promise I will be on here soon to update! the past 2 weeks have been a blur, and I went to emergency monday night with terrible pains and I couldnt breath....I honestly thought it was a blood clot or some fatal Csection side effect, turns out I have gall stones :dohh: probably from the pregnancy but I have to watch my fat intake, which is hard as been having takeout due to no time to shop, cook etc.

I have so much to tell you, in a nutshell Ive had a terrible time breastfeeding so am now pumping breast milk with formula top up if needed after having a breakdown from the pain. If another person tells me 'oh yes it hurts but it passes' I will scream....my pain far exceeded what a normal person would have, it was 10x more painful than my chopped off finger! I think a combination of a narrow latch that started the pain, large breasts with his small mouth, plus being very fair and sensitive (you just have to look at me and I bruise). we tried everything...prescription nipple cream, nipple shield, latch lessons, but each time I would dread the next feeding. Why does it have to be so hard, I dont think any of you had that? so with the csection recovery and lack of sleep its been really hard.

but I love my lil peanut, he is so good and really easy going which helps. I suppose this may change when he is more alert??

will post more soon I promise, how are you all :kiss:


----------



## sherylb

Aww Sarah sorry you are having so much trouble nursing. I had a relatively easy time so I don't have any advice. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sarah.. so sorry you are going through so much pain.. i really hope you recover soon.. xx

do not stress about it. it is very important that you feel better physically to be able to be healthy and look after your child. happy mother = happy baby. 

yes i couldnt breastfeed because of her prematurity (unable to teach her to suck because she would waste her energy and lose fat by trying ).. but i am not beating myself up about it because she is perfect now and the breakdown i was having at the moment of her being in hospital was far worse than not being able to breastfeed. 

yes ofcourse if you really want to breastfeed, you can continue pumping to keep your supply up and maybe get some advice or help from a lactation consultant.

i completely understand how stressful it is, and so glad he is being a little angel for you xxxx 

if i have another child yes i would love to try breastfeeding, but will not push myself to a point where it puts a mental toll on myself and starts having an impact on everyone else around me.

hope you feel better soon sarah xxxxxxxxxxx you need all the rest you can get


----------



## babyhopes2323

im sorry i just read the part again about you having latch lessons already , so its probably dumb of me to recommend a lactation consultant. x


----------



## Huggles

oh wow sarah, is that him in your avatar pic? He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh hun! You are right; it is not supposed to hurt! It often DOES hurt in the early weeks as you both learn and grow, but a good latch should NOT hurt, so getting that pain... I can only imagine... :hugs:

I assume you've had him checked for a tongue/lip tie? They are common causes for poor [painful] latching. And have you tried 'biological nursing' where you lay semi-reclined with him on your belly [or angled across your upper belly if his feet annoy your wound] and let him root and latch himself? It can often fix a lot of latch problems letting them get in to the best spot themselves. But of course if it's a physical issue then positioning won't fix it!!! Have you gotten to a La Leche League meeting at all? They are amazingly supportive women, and someone may have a glint of info that helps you too! 

Heres hoping with pumping and time, he will grow and be able to latch on pain-free when his mouth is bigger!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh hun!! *hugs* My cousin had gall stones after her second pregnancy. A week after giving birth she crippled over in agony and threw up everywhere. They told her to eat chicken, fish, salad... all lean stuff. cut out meats like lamb etc and then once she had breastfed for 6 months and felt ready to leave little one with bottles of expressed milk she had her gall bladder removed because the stones were too big. Or something like that, can't remember all the details but it was done on Dr's advice. She's fair and in her late 30's. Apparently it makes it more common. 

With regards to breastfeeding. We struggled too. Sounds like things are not easy for you. All I can recommend as a friend, is speak to the GP's, midwives, lactation consultants, friends etc. Listen to their advice, give the things a go that make sense to you or that you think might help and then if you do make the decision to move to bottle feeding, you will know you did all you could and that the move was in the best interest of your baby. Getting milk, be it formula or breast is better than getting no milk. 

I have only recently stopped feeling guilty about not breastfeeding the girls for a decent amount of time. We tried, we struggled and though some people may criticise us for using formula (like it is any of their business) I have two daughters who have followed their growth curves perfectly and have had very few periods of illness. 

Do what works for you as a family my lovely.


----------



## MummyCat

I'd like to point out...I'm not telling you to stop trying to breastfeed.... but rather that try as many things as possible to make it work before making the decision to stop... if you get to that point.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! yes huggles thats him in my avatar, are you not on my facebook I thought you were so didnt post any photos on here. thanks everyone for the replies, preethi its not stupid as I do plan on going to see a lactation person at the walk in clinic, I was just in so much pain I needed some time off and couldnt face going out in public and having the searing pain in front of strangers.

flying thank you as well for the advice, I might try that. Ive honestly been so scared of putting him back on as my nipples are less sore after about a week of pumping only. they are still sore but not as bad, also got a larger size nipple for the breast pump which has helped (its hard as you dont know how to size yourself so was just using what came with the pump rental not thinking it might be too small until midwife mentioned it). it wasnt a cracked pain (even though both nipples were covered with one large scab on each) more of a bruised pain around the base of the nipple where it meets the areola. I think he would latch on well and then one time perhaps have a narrow latch and by the time I felt the pain the damage was done as I bruise so easily. also he lost weight in the first week so I was told to feed every 2 hours and I think that was were the damage occurred.

anyway after my emergency room visit on monday then going for ultrasound and results I missed about 5 pumpings and mum was home had to feed him formula, then next day my supply is half so Im now pumping every 2 hours trying to get it back up. I was so upset yesterday thinking why did that have to happen as I was pumping quite well, but midwife said it should come back up.

mummy I know how you feel and I never judge anyone for their choices. I was FF and my mum was so upset seeing me in pain and kept suggesting I give up. but him having breast milk is important to hubby and I, although I dont mind topping up with formula as I see it as a multivitamin just incase I am lacking in anything! and I like pumping then bottle feeding as I can see how much he is getting and its quicker, when on the breast he kept falling asleep and taking much longer each feed (which equals less sleep) and him losing weight was so stressful so I like knowing he is getting his 3 oz every 3 hours. I know theres advantages of the breast and I am a little sad but I might try again if he hasnt forgotton. All the nurse mentioned his strong suck so that probably didnt help with my sensitive skin!

I have to go see my dr about the gallstones, if I wanted to get pregnant again I would probably have it taken out as I wouldnt want that again ontop of everything else.

had a bit of a breakdown with MIL, right in the middle of the bad pain and feeding/pumping every 2 hours she phoned as she works with public health and lactation specialists. she basically said 'topping up with formula is the worse thing you can do as he will get nipple confusion', it was just not want I wanted to hear so I hung up and yelled at hubby that i was never talking to her again. Thing is, if she had phoned and asked for the full story she would have known I was already pumping and giving him a bottle inbetween painful feedings, so he was already getting the bottle with breast milk. and the formula was to stop him going into hospital because of his weight. I find she never really listens to me and just talks about what she wants to talk about, so it all got to me when I was in so much pain and stress and lack of sleep. Im not sure if hubby talked to her but she must have noticed I didnt txt her any photos or talk to her for a bit.

anyway gotta go and pump, talk soon :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Oh Sarah, I know just your pain. I had that:( unfortunately, it Lasted about 4-5 months I think? I cried and grasped the bed sheets when he would latch on, I threw up from pain a few times, It was horrid. We tried shields and once in a while it helped. He had the shallow latch problem and I have over supply issues so the let down hurts every time. Still does a year later. Breast feeding didn't happen easy or painless for me either and it was so hard. Sorry you are dealing with it. Everyone always told me around 2 months it gets better so at the beginning thats what I endured it for. But then I was quite a long ways past 2 months and it wasn't better. They were definitely not referring to the type of pain we experienced. Its not just a little sore at latching time for a bit, its pure torture. I cried a lot and grasped a lot of things very very hard as he ate and just powered through. I am glad I did now because I would never guess that my nipples ever hurt that badly. I think it took Kian longer to get a good latch since he was early, so for you it may not be so long because babies with bad latches do seem to grow out of that and "get it" some day. Hope it is soon, I feel for you. We never got help for the latch because my research seemed to tell me that most women who tried didn't really help they just needed to let the baby naturally get a hang of it. Good luck, I hope it happens soon for him.


----------



## sarahincanada

wow NY, good for you for continuing. It felt like my nipples were being cut off everytime he latched on, it was just too much for me. much worse than a chopped off finger, at least with that pain meds helped dull the pain. I havent tried again as Ive been in and out of the hospital all week, I have gallstones and had 4 attacks, they feel like a heart attack and I cant breath well as it feels like Im being crushed from the front and back :cry: Im having my gallbladder removed but have to wait till Jan 2 as its too inflamed right now. Leaving my lil man to go to the hospital has been horrible and I cried whenever someone said congratulations (nurse say I was 2-3 weeks PP on the chart). They said next attack I might stay in a few days, or they might bring surgery forward but its not ideal and more risky.

so I basically sit at home in fear of another attack. and ontop the exhaustion from feeding/changing/cleaning bottles every 3 hours so only getting a couple of hours sleep its so hard! I feel miserable that the gallstones had to happen to me. I have to be on a low fat diet which is hard too when you have no time to grocery shop and cook so Ive been living on chicken and I really miss chocolate!! looks like I wont be having a nice christmas dinner either, just turkey and plain potatoes for me! :cry:

its a good job we were pumping and topping up with formula already as my nights in emergency my mum had to feed him formula. hubby would no way allow cieran to come to hospital and risk those emergency germs. Ive had to pump and dump a few times as id had morphine drip at the hospital. my supply has gone down from the long hours in hospital this week so now I have to try and pump every 2 hours to get my supply back.

apart from that im loving my lil man. he has grown so much already and its only been 3 weeks. my mum has been a great help and she is going to extend her stay 2 more weeks just incase I have some more attacks (as hubby comes with me). i never knew about gallstones being a risk for my age group with pregnancy, never heard about them before.

hope you are all well :kiss:


----------



## flyingduster

You are doing amazingly considering it all!!!! If you have time online, go to the kellymom.com forums cos they have SO much help and info there about pumping and getting your supply back up and everything; and no confrontational person to have to talk to directly that way either!! :hugs:

I [almost] wanna go latch Caleb on to you so you can feel what a decent latch does feel like so you can have hope for the future! lol. 

But mummy is right; try EVERYTHING you want to, try as hard as you can [without burning out or pushing too hard!!!] so that if it does come to a point of dropping the breast milk then you can know you really did the best you could. It's that thing I always say to myself when things in life are so damned hard; "What will I regret more in the future?" I HATE living in regret about something, and no one can make you feel guilty without your permission, so if you need to ever go to full time formula, then OWN the decision! Screw what anyone else thinks or says, only YOU know your struggles and YOU are the one that needs to be happy with how things turn out. 

So keep trying, seek help and support, but don't let others guilt you in to more than you can cope with.


----------



## Huggles

So sorry you're having such a hard time :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Sarah! 

:hugs: You poor thing!! I hope that you can remain attack free for the next couple months and get a chance to get your supply up. I presume you've looked into fenugreek (spelling?) and things like that, they can help increase your supply I'm told. 

I found loads of helpful info on KellyMom! I sat for hours reading up, so have a look if you can. 

Thinking of you and glad your Mum could extend her stay! Hope you guys weren't troubled by Hurricane Sandy? xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Oh NO! Sarah that sucks so much to get stones right now. Sheesh. I agree with Amy, keep at it if that is what will make you the happiest. Eat tons of oatmeal and water. Oatmeal is said to up the supply! Honestly, I would have quite about 67 times if it wasn't for Amy on my journal. (flying in case you dont know). She was my cheerleader and I am still going because of her encouragement. It no longer hurts! well, now we have teeth. Thats another story. 
I hope you feel better soon. Things will get better, just enjoy your baby!


----------



## nypage1981

Quit, not quite. derrrrrr


----------



## sherylb

Is Kian a biter? I expected K to take up biting when she got her 6 teeth but instead she's kissing.


----------



## NDH

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry to read of your difficulties :( 

I'm very lucky that I never experienced any of that pain many women experience initially but I'm sure getting it now breast feeding a baby with teeth while pregnant. But I know that's nothing compared to the pain you've described :( and then gallstones on top of it! Crazy!

:hugs: to you. You'll have to have another Christmas dinner after you get them removed. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

preview from our professional shoot from last week (before I had my first gallbladder attack)

will reply soon, off to pump
 



Attached Files:







mrcieran.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NDH

Oh my goodness what a cutie! Love his hair!


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh sarah so sorry i missed this. i was unwell for a week and was in hospital for 2 days with IV drips due to gastritis. 


im so sorry youre in so much pain and have to endure gall stones,. xx i really hope it gets better for you xxx

Cieran is such a gorgeous little man.. love the professional shot !!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

gorgeous photo!
I'm amazed at how alert he looks!


----------



## nypage1981

He looks like a doll! So perfect. Hope you are feeling better now. Stupid stones for ruining your holiday eating. These are not the kind that can pass on their own like kidney ones, right? I am pretty sure no but not 100%!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi!! 

I think they can pass, but once you have an attack they say 70% more likely to have another, so I think they prefer to remove gallbladder as you dont actually need it. theres no way I would get pregnant again with it and risk having attacks like this again. my ultrasound still shows stones after my 2 attacks so if I did pass some theres more :growlmad:

I go see the c section guy in 2 weeks, going to ask him how long I have to wait if I want to get pregnant again as my MW said 2 years between birthdays and I would be 42 :cry: Im hoping we can do some transfers next summer so then bday would be nearer a year and a half apart. I think if I elect to have a c section they allow it to be sooner than 2 years.

cant believe Im discussing another, a few weeks ago in the midst of breastfeeding pain and hospital visits I thought never again. but Ive had a good week so thinking about it :haha: also mainly due to my age obviously.

my low fat diet is horrible, not that I was to eat loads of fat but when tired and no time its hard to have healthy filling meals. Also I dont like much so that doesnt help. Im living off chicken! and bread fills me and doesnt seem to cause an attack. I guess I might finally be able to lose the 40lbs I gained in my 30's, I never could before but fear of the pain and leaving Cieran has forced me to eat low fat!!

NDH how are you doing???


----------



## NDH

Obviously policies vary from hospital to hospital and probably Dr to Dr even, but my friends who had csections here were all told that if they were back within 18 months it would be an automatic csection, if more than 18 months betweek births then they'd be allowed to try for vbacs. It will depend how thin your scar is too but i would think that just because its not your drs preference it wouldnt be unsaafe to have another so soon. i know women who have a year between sections - the babt has to come out somehow lol. The difference though is you might need your Dr to sign off for another transfer - not sure how that works.

And I'm well thanks for asking. Had a couple weeks of bad nausea but it passed a couple weeks ago. I'm so tired though and not being able to get a full nights sleep doesnt help. I'm contemplating nightweaning after her birthday.


----------



## Huggles

I used to au-pair for a lady whose kids were 11 months apart in age, and both were delivered via c-section. But they were both elective c-sections which might make a difference.

Unfortunatley, if you do have your gallbladder removed, I think that means you have to be on a low fat diet for life as it does have somethign to do with the breakdown of the fats or something (my friend had hers removed over 10 years ago and i remember her saying something like that but i'm not sure of the details). Maybe you don't have to be quite as strict though, not sure :shrug:

Glad you've had a good week.


----------



## nypage1981

I dont get it, do you mean they said 2 years in between if you do VBAC? i was told not til 1.5 yr-2. but never knew if they meant not get pregnant or not have the actual baby in that time.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies, thats good. NY I think that the 2 years bday to bday is for a VBAC, if you do elective c it might be shorter, I will find out. my MW seemed to think it wasnt the pregnancy that was the issue (i thought the growing bump might be something they wanted to avoid), but having a vaginal delivery/contractions etc with a previous c section incision. I would be fine to have another c section so want to find out when they will allow me to start trying.

I remember them telling you it might be dangerous to have another pregnancy but then did another dr say you could but with the large scar? what are your thoughts on that.

huggles luckily he said 6 weeks of low fat, and after I could resume my normal diet! he said the gallbladder is not needed and the bile just adjusts to it not being there. however after this experience I will never eat fat without a second thought again!

how is everyone doing, I feel like I just talk on this thread now. I know you all have journals that I never make it out to, but lets have an update on everyone! hows life, love, etc etc

omg Cieran is 4 weeks and 2 days already! this week Ive noticed big changes....he moves his eyes instead of his whole head to look at things. and Im definitely getting proper smiles and cooing. he is grabbing for things a little better but obviously still without much control, and he loves to kick his lil legs.

so I actually put Cieran on my breasts last night. I had been so terrified to try it after the pain I went through and my breasts were just finally feeling less bruised and sore. it wasnt for long but it didnt hurt. I did again today, I just hate not knowing how much he is getting so I still gave him the usual after. Im going to keep pumping but I want to see if him at the breast will stimulate more milk.


----------



## Huggles

glad the bf didn't hurt this time :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

If he's still hungry hopefully he will let you know. I know it's hard at this stage when they still sleep a lot. As long as K gained the doctor said she was fine. Glad it isn't hurting you. Seems to have maybe gone to normal?

I know that you can see everything I am up to on FB now. We are doing well. Getting ready for K's party Sunday and stressing over unexpected expenses as usual.


----------



## MummyCat

Glad you are on the mend, hope you get the news you want from the Dr's hun! 

News here... Elizabeth is 1 tomorrow. Lottie is very excited that she will now have a number. Lottie is hilarious and cheeky and a handful all rolled into one delightful, sweet, frustrating package! LOL Mike has been in his new job for 4 weeks now. It's going well and now works at home Monday and Friday and alternate Thursdays. 

Business wise, I'm starting on my branding for my business. I have a lovely team of designers in Georgia working on it at the moment. So excited!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Glad everyone is doing ok, glad your breasts are not too sore sarah, it will be interesting to find out when you can try again xxx

Cant believe time has passed so fast and cieran is 4 weeks already ! x

We are doing fine, moving to our old 2 bed apartment next thursday, It DH's old apartment, but its bigger and gemma ill finally have her own room x Other than that, we are proper trying this month for the first time again, unfortunately dh will be flying outdue to work on sunday only for a night though and im using OPK's. i think thats the start of my fertile period !

Hopefully works this month or next, would be nice to be pregnant again x 

Hoping for the best x


----------



## sarahincanada

happy 1st birthday lizzie :flower: :cake:

and kristin happy 1st birthday enjoy your party on saturday :flower: :cake:

mummy thats exciting, are you paying a lot for the designs? and how come in georgia??

babyhopes good luck, how exciting to be trying again. and good luck with the move too....please post photos! how did you get the old apartment back?

cieran has been on my breast about 4 times and although it wasnt painful during (apart from the first little bit) my nipples have felt really sore when pumping and I cant go on the highest setting because of it :dohh: perhaps Im just too sensitive for him to be at the breast. I might go to a drop in clinic today for one last attempt for them to look at the latch. it looks like Im doing it right, its just he has a really small mouth (like I do) and my breasts are so large, he doesnt seem to open very wide so I dont get much in so thats why I think he ends up mainly on the nipple. 

we have a cleaner that comes every 2 weeks to do a nice big clean of the house, shes like a family member now. so she was holding cieran today and she got so many lovely smiles, she was so happy! surely they have to be proper smiles, not gas! I read its nearer 6 weeks they smile and coo, but he has been smiling and cooing all week.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy Birthday Lizzie !!! xxxx
Happy Birthday for saturday Kristin !!xxxx

aww, the first smiles are amazing arent they.. xx :cloud9:

Hope this latch thing works out for you sarah, youre trying your best xx if not, you can always pump .. xx hopefully it all works out !

We were renting davids flat out to this couple, but the tenant ended up getting a job in sydney after 6 months, and therefore had to break his contract in between. as a consequence , we cant now afford to pay mortgage for that apartment and rent for our current apartment and its been two months since weve tried to rent it out and we havent been successful . other than that, the rent around that area for the 2 bed apt is around 120K and the rent for a 2 bed around where we are living at the moment is over 160 K (per annum) therefore it would be pointless to lose all the extra and plus wea re looking to save and then hopefully move to the UK or Australia by mid 2014.


----------



## sarahincanada

oh I see! how come you moved from there in the first place and rented it out?
do you like the apartment? thats great if you will save some money.

id be so jealous if you move to australia!! not so much if you move to the uk :haha: (sorry mummy but I hated the weather when growing up there!!)

I so want to go back to visit australia, I just loved it there. I wonder if I could persuade hubby to go, we would have to do the flight in stages so cieran could handle it.


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy what are you doing? getting cards for your photography business? happy birthday Lizzie!~ time flies

Sarah- good for you for trying to nurse again. Maybe you just need a few days for them to kind of "roughen" up to handle it? Long as its not the pain you had at first, maybe this is just something they need to condition a little! Let us know when they tell you what you need to wait to begin again. Yes, I was told by the doctor who did the section for Kian not to do it again and could be threatening to my life. (as I am drugged up in recovery, the witch). I didn't really ask much as I was so out of it I barely remember what she said. I asked my normal doctor a few months later he said I can, but would be for sure the last one, and a vertical, high scar. Ick. Idk, I am not thinking that sound so lovely. It would really be an ugly scar. But like I told myself before, I am way over the bikinis for good now so not sure it would matter? I would be hesitant to let OH see me naked probably though. He says it would be fine but I am not sure. 

Preethi- I hope you get pregnant soon! Not sure how you are so brave. I can't imagine pregnancy with a toddler this age!

Kian is quite the handful as usual. More so now. He shoves toys at me all day and can't play on his own and if (like right his moment) I say I don't want to play with the car he sits and screams at me and throws a huge tantrum. He follows me around all day, making HUGE messes, knocking things over, falling down all the time, climbing up things and falling, breaking things. I am overwhelmed most days by the mess and the chaos that he is creating. 

I have just started to use OPKS too. However, I decided to use them to avoid pregnancy! I just can't imagine it right now and thought it was wise to stop using the "cross my fingers" method. So hopefully tracking ovulation for me to avoid tha ttime will help. Although, I am not sure it will since this time we were DTDing all week right up to the postiive OPK because I didn't know it was coming....so yea. Hope we are ok. 

I am not ready to wean Kian from nursing any time soon and can't imagine any sort of tandem nursing so def want to wait a while. Or never. Still not 100% firm either way. Seems to change each day but I sure am in awe over those who have a baby with a young toddler! 

Sarah, have you guys had a photo shoot as a family yet? Or did I miss those?


----------



## NDH

Sarah have you had Cieran checked for a tongue tie? That could definitely account for the pain and his not being able to open his mouth very wide.

Preethi good luck with the move and ttc!

Mummy its so exciting about your business! Hope Lizzie's party went well. cant believe how many 1 year olds there are now!


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> happy 1st birthday lizzie :flower: :cake:
> 
> and kristin happy 1st birthday enjoy your party on saturday :flower: :cake:
> 
> mummy thats exciting, are you paying a lot for the designs? and how come in georgia??
> 
> babyhopes good luck, how exciting to be trying again. and good luck with the move too....please post photos! how did you get the old apartment back?
> 
> cieran has been on my breast about 4 times and although it wasnt painful during (apart from the first little bit) my nipples have felt really sore when pumping and I cant go on the highest setting because of it :dohh: perhaps Im just too sensitive for him to be at the breast. I might go to a drop in clinic today for one last attempt for them to look at the latch. it looks like Im doing it right, its just he has a really small mouth (like I do) and my breasts are so large, he doesnt seem to open very wide so I dont get much in so thats why I think he ends up mainly on the nipple.
> 
> we have a cleaner that comes every 2 weeks to do a nice big clean of the house, shes like a family member now. so she was holding cieran today and she got so many lovely smiles, she was so happy! surely they have to be proper smiles, not gas! I read its nearer 6 weeks they smile and coo, but he has been smiling and cooing all week.

Thanks you lovely! She had a great day! Georgia just happens to be where they are. I'd have hired them if they were in Oz, SA, Canada... you name it. It's their work that I love! 

Nikki I'll answer your question here too. The package I've gone for is their middle one, so it includes business cards and some stationery design. It's complete brand design so logo, alternate image, colour palette, typography etc. I'm paying $5000 for the branding and then it'll be another $1500 ish for web design. 

I'll attach the inspiration board they designed for me. This is our starting point. I had filled out a 15 page doc on everything relating to my likes, my target customer, what inspires me, my type of photography etc etc etc. I told them I wanted a literary feel. I wanted it to be elegant. I told them about a castle I visited in Germany and I wanted it to feel like my client has walked into a library in a castle in a land far far away. Something mysterious almost fairytale like.

5 of the images in the board are mine (the people shots (3) the perfume shot and the tiara).

Sarah I hope you have some luck with the latch! :hugs:




babyhopes2323 said:


> Glad everyone is doing ok, glad your breasts are not too sore sarah, it will be interesting to find out when you can try again xxx
> 
> Cant believe time has passed so fast and cieran is 4 weeks already ! x
> 
> We are doing fine, moving to our old 2 bed apartment next thursday, It DH's old apartment, but its bigger and gemma ill finally have her own room x Other than that, we are proper trying this month for the first time again, unfortunately dh will be flying outdue to work on sunday only for a night though and im using OPK's. i think thats the start of my fertile period !
> 
> Hopefully works this month or next, would be nice to be pregnant again x
> 
> Hoping for the best x

Oooh... good luck honey!!!! Hope the move goes well and hope that you get your bfp quickly! :hugs:



sarahincanada said:


> id be so jealous if you move to australia!! not so much if you move to the uk :haha: (sorry mummy but I hated the weather when growing up there!!)

:rofl: No need to apologise. The weather here is crap!! :thumbup:



nypage1981 said:


> Mummy what are you doing? getting cards for your photography business? happy birthday Lizzie!~ time flies

Thank you! :kiss: Sorry Kian is being very clingy. Hopefully it's just a stage and he can keep himself amused a little. It's not easy when they can't let you do anything for a few minutes. 



NDH said:


> Mummy its so exciting about your business! Hope Lizzie's party went well. cant believe how many 1 year olds there are now!

Thank you hun! I think almost all are one now, just Kirsten, Sara and then little Cieran! :) 

On that note.... Happy Birthday for tomorrow Kirsten! :cake:
 



Attached Files:







CP-inspiration-board.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## flyingduster

Aww yay that you latched him on without pain!!! I would keep doing that whenever you have the chance and topping up with the bottle. Hopefully over time you will be able to cut down the bottles and pumping, letting him feed himself! FX.

And don't worry, I ditched my journal on here and just post on facebook really, so you're not missing anything from me!

Happy birthday to all the babies!! Caleb, of course, turned 1 on halloween! He is walking about 40% of the time now, climbs like a monkey, has lots of words and especially loves asking "this? This? This?" while pointing at everything, wanting every little thing labelled and explained to him! lol. He is still breastfeeding lots; it has become a fairly normal toddler nursing relationship where some days he feeds heaps, other days he's busy all day and eating lots so barely has a suck or two! He is still in our bed and I love our night snuggles. He feeds around 4-8 times a night, but I hardly notice cos he finds the boob himself now! lol. I finally have started his vaccinations (I was delaying them until he was older) so we are doing a catch up program of jabs now (and I refuse to let them do more than one jab at a time, so we're heading in every other week for the next one it seems! lol) but I am really glad I waited. Ummmmmmmmm, what else? I still don't have my period back so haven't even thought about #2 really. Though I'd like there to be at least 2-3 years between them so won't be thinking of it for a while longer yet. It's awesome not having my period though!! LOL. I am busy with my needle felting, plus I am going through the process to become a LLL leader and am also doing a bit of work with the babywearing group so we are keeping busy. I have no intentions of going back to paid employment; DH earns enough for us right now (though it is tight at times, we are doing fine) and I want to be home with Caleb! And I do want a #2. And I do love the idea of home schooling. And when I am able to I could do some grooming from home in later years. So yeah, unlikely to ever go back to work! 

We are hoping to get some family photos taken next weekend, so I'll post them on facebook then. :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, at the beginning it was a silly thing about getting married and then looking and renting a house together rather than stay in the same old apartment that he had. I wanted us to do something together as a couple. But now it dosent make sense lol as we'd like to save some money and have his vacant apartment to move into.

Australia, well dh really wants to go, but does acknowledge that it is too far away from friends and family x For me, the UK weather wouldnt be too much of a problem at the beginning atleast since its so HOT all year round in dubai, it would be nice to get snow, and have all these different seasons !

Nikki, wow youre using OPK'S to avoid pregnancy.. lol thats a first ! i havent had a positive till now, but am going to get some tests done on tuesday, just general pap smears and tests to see if im ok to go ahead and theres nothing stopping me (hormones or whatever.

Mummy, good luck with the business xx amazing thing to be doing.. youre an all rounder now.. ! mum of 2 and business woman x

NDH ! wow youre 11 weeks already !! where did that fly by... lucky you xxxx


----------



## NDH

I know unreal hey? Two weeks left in first tri already.


----------



## sherylb

Kristin's birthday is tomorrow 11/13. Her party was supposed to be Sunday but I was sick (as was Huggles overseas) and the party has been postponed until 12/1. Our schedule with DH going back to work (he's been off for the party) are just crazy.

Happy Birthday to all the new 1-year-olds!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!!

wanted to see if any of you still subscribe to this thread!!

how are you all doing, NDH how is this pregnancy...any feelings on whether is a boy or girl? Babyhopes are you trying? anyone else?

loving my boy, he is 4 months and such a happy boy. its been a bit crazy as Im self employed and have work to do, but im managing. Cieran has been with us at the spa for interviews, he just comes everywhere and is so good.

well I took my pump back today as Im going to start FET's in 2 months and FS wants 2 cycles for my levels to go down :happydance::happydance: im so excited, I fully expect it to take months this time and will do single transfers. I wonder how many of the 7, if any, are 'good'. They are lower grades than what Cieran was, but she said not to worry. They say to wait 18 months between C sections so thats trying when he is 9 months, but I dont want to wait that long and FS was ok to start when he is 6 months.

hope to catch up on what you guys have been up to, as we dont really talk on FB :kiss:


----------



## NDH

Wowie! Two months still you start transfers already! I love all the pics of your gorgeous man on Facebook.

Pregnancy is going well - had a bleeding scare at 14 weeks due to a SCH but that cleared up . And I ended up in the maternity ward in the middle of the night over the weekend due to some crazy, unexplainable abdominal and shoulder pain. Everything seems fine and I didn't think it was pregnancy related but the ER didn't want to deal with me and sent me to maternity :wacko: Anyway I have a scan this afternoon as a result, so two bonus scans this time that I never got with Sara. So much for my trying to limit them lol.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## sarahincanada

where was the pain in the abdomen? it wasnt at the top of the bump right side was it? I just ask as that could be gallstones like i had! it was such a terrible pain and went around to my back, but ive heard it can go to the shoulder.

so no feelings on gender? if I do get pregnant again Im going to *try* and not find out.

lol the title of this thread is great, 2011 seems so far away now.


----------



## NDH

The pain was all over - felt like a stitch you get in your side, but all over and more intense. It came on while I was sleeping and I couldn't move for about 10 minutes then I dragged myself to the living room where dh was still up and it lasted about another 15 minutes, abdomen only, then after a short reprive the same pain came back only in my arm and shoulder and I was uncontrollably repeating the same phrase to DH. When that subsided my face felt very strange and my teeth were chattering and I couldn't stop it even though I wasn't cold, and then I was acting like I was in the same kind of pain a third time though nothing hurt. It was the most bizarre thing ever

I kind of have a boy vibe again so probably another girl :rofl:

Here's yesterday's bump pic from 24+3

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG040_zpsedddc9da.jpg


----------



## Huggles

hi sarah! :hi:

I've been wondering how you're doing. This thread has gone remarkably quiet the past couple of months.

Glad things are going well with Cieran. I think it's so great you can take him with you to work. Makes me really jealous lol.

Can't believe you're going to already start trying for another in just 2 months!


----------



## nypage1981

Hi! Love your guy, his expressions amaze me! I don't comment or like many of your pics in case your family notices and wonders. My family knows now that some of my fb friends are from a parenting forum. Lol. My mom one day wondered how I knew so many from the UK so told her! 

We are doing well. Loving my babies. 

Super excited to hear of your new Ttc journey! Woohoo!


----------



## sherylb

Haha. I try not to say anything too American so I don't get noticed. 

Kristin is 15 months and I can't imagine having another at this point. Yikes!


----------



## sarahincanada

nypage1981 said:


> Hi! Love your guy, his expressions amaze me! I don't comment or like many of your pics in case your family notices and wonders. My family knows now that some of my fb friends are from a parenting forum. Lol. My mom one day wondered how I knew so many from the UK so told her!
> 
> We are doing well. Loving my babies.
> 
> Super excited to hear of your new Ttc journey! Woohoo!

NY dont worry about that anymore....it was more when I was TTCing I didnt want to comment on babies too much as my friends and family would wonder. but its all good now so comment away! kian is looking so much older in the recent pics! 

sheryl I know, its probably best I get pregnant before he starts moving around, as I might change my mind!! but Im 40 so I gotta get on with it if Im going to have more. you used to say you wouldnt have another, changed your mind yet? 

ndh how are you doing? of course your pregnancy seems to be going quick to me, but probably not to you!

babyhopes are you trying for #2?

huggles how is logan? he looks so cute in your avatar

mummycat hows all the branding stuff going?

flying how is everything, caleb is so cute, sooooo blond! cierans hair is coming in blond so he has that half bald look.

so I just got my period so next cycle in about a month will be starting the FETs :happydance: wonder how long it will take me, or if any will work. it will be different this time around as I have cieran so less pressure. I dont mind it taking a few months as I dont mind 'using up' some of the embryos. will be interesting! started acupuncture today to gear up for it.

had the inlaws and aunts/cousins around yesterday. cieran is so happy every day when at home with me, barely cries unless he is hungry. but when he is around people he gets a bit cranky. a month ago we were at the spa doing maintenance my inlaws were there and he was screaming and mil convinced me that he had gas and to give him these natural drops we have. the only time ive had to give him the homeopathic meds for gas etc is when im with my inlaws so ive realized it cant be a co-incidence, that it must be just that he is overwhelmed or doesnt like the way she handles him or something.

he loves to lie on his back and kick around, when they are with him they want to hold him and I think that bothers him. anyone else notice that? 

yesterday my MIL was insisting it was his teeth, but he has been teething all this time (has a 4th coming in) and hasnt cried like he was with them ( he never cries for no reason when with me, yesterday he was crying every 10 mins). she said 'he is crying real tears so something must be painful' and I wanted to say 'so please explain why the only time he is in pain is when he is with you'. it was so annoying! she wont give him back to me when he is crying as I think she wants to be the ultimate grandmother who can soothe him too. finally hubby said 'give him back to sarah' and she did. so I calmed him and let him lay on his back and talked to him. then at the end she came over and was leaning over him and he was all smiles at her. I should have said 'see how happy he is now'. I dont know how to handle her as we have a tense relationship as it is. I dont want her to think she needs to see him more for him to get used to them! its just so annoying that she is so convinced there is a physical reason for the crying and not realize it might just be them.


----------



## NDH

Shame your in laws don't do well with Cieran and not seem to get that they're the cause of his fussiness: ( some babies love to be cuddled and others prefer to sit back and take it all in. 

Can't believe you'll be starting FET in as soon as a month! 

I'm in the third trimester already, how mad is that? Pregnancy really flues the second time around! At least when the second happens when you have a toddler. Maybe not so much with a school age child Nikki?

I had that pain back yesterday. I would say it was most likely originating above my bump on the right but I forgot to ask about gallstones. I am getting blood work done today to check my kidneys and liver. I actually was experiencing the pain at my gp appointment - no back pain this time but when I told her about the last time she said that radiating pain in my shoulder would likely be diaphragm or liver. And at my ultrasound last Thursday the only thing the sonographer could see out of the ordinary was a dilated right ureter. :shrug: So it remains a mystery. But after spending three hours in maternity at least I have the assurance that its definitely not early labour. Not that I was worried as the pain didn't feel like contractions or period pains or round ligament pains or anything else and my uterus wasn't tightening that I could feel (and midwife confirmed it). As a side note, the midwife I saw was the same lovely one who delivered Sara


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh definitely ask about gallstones...if your liver enzymes come back elevated Id be even more sure its gallstones. mine were elevated when I went in for the pain on my due date and thats why they insisted on a c section. when will the bloods be back?


----------



## NDH

I next see midwife on the 11th but the dr will call sooner if there's anything abnormal.


----------



## sherylb

Nope, even more determined to just have the 1.


----------



## Huggles

we're doing well thanks.

When the in-laws are around, do they take cieran immediately or do they give him a few minutes to adjust first?
I've noticed if we go visit anyone, or if anyone comes to visit, whether it's my parents, my in-laws or anyone, logan needs a few minutes in the safety of my arms to get used to them and where we are etc. If anyone tries to take him from me before he's sure of them, he's very unhappy. But if they give him the time and space he needs to assess his surroundings, he'll usually go happily and be happy with them.

Can't believe cieran already has 4 teeth! That's nuts!


----------



## sarahincanada

sheryl may I ask why? just interested to hear different perspectives.

I would like many more but hubby is saying he is exhausted. meanwhile cieran is sleeping 8 hours and Im with him everyday so why is he exhausted lol (I dont mean that as hubby is busy 24/7 with work stuff plus we are doing taxes etc so its a bit insane). when I tell him look im not getting any younger he wont listen as he thinks im his age due to the way I act. but my body is feeling its age!! I cannot wait to be pregnant again, I loved it.

do any of you stare at your lil guys and cannot believe you made them, that they were once inside you? it still blows my mind.

huggles I do sometimes have him with me at first, but it doesnt seem to make a difference. but as soon as MIL comes she takes him, as she doesnt see him much and is so desperate. im going to try and be more insistent that he sits with me for a bit first. but she is in denial that the crying is because of her, insists its teething or gas.


----------



## Huggles

I would definitely say keep him with you for a bit. It really makes a huge difference with logan. Even if she tries to take him just hold onto him and say "just give him a minute to adjust" or something and walk away. Go make a cup of tea or something. My mom and sil both used to try and take him immediately, but they've also both realised he actually needs time to settle and then he's usually happy to go. Even at daycare the teachers realised they need to leave him with me for a few minutes before i pass him over and leave. And it also makes a difference if they take him, or if i pass him. Sounds weird cos essentially it's the same thing, he's going to someone else. But for some reason if someone actively takes him from me he gets upset, but if pass him to them then he's fine (most of the time).

I also often stare at logan and just can't believe how precious he is, and how beautiful and how amazing and that i made him. I keep waiting for that initial sense of total awe to disappear and for him to become a bother (you know how you see people in supermarkets treat their kids like accessories that are just a pain?), but every day I just fall in love with him more and more and become more and more besotted.

Similarly to sheryl though i'm not sure if we will have a second. I'm not keen on him being an only child, and I always wanted loads of kids (used to want 8 :rofl: but then settled on 4, but dh said maximum 2), but now i'm not actually sure if I do want another.
I'm kind of hoping though that if we have a much better year this year compared to last that that will change.


----------



## sherylb

It's a really hard adjustment at that age for them to go to other people. I don't think Kristin was ok with it at church until 7-8 months. Even now if she thinks I am leaving the house and leaving her with someone other than Daddy she's not happy. Even if I don't leave the room just suspecting I will causes her to fuss. 

I don't think I have the patience to do this again. I already struggle with just 1 and feel so lost on what she needs to learn, what I need to teach her and how we will get there. My SIL is putting her 8 month old in Mother's Day Out 2 days a week and I think that's crazy. She stays at home and she should be spending that time with her daughter not paying for someone else to care for her. She says she doesn't know how to teach her but their 9 year old is really smart and they did great with her. Maybe if Kristin was 3 I would consider something like that but it's about $150/month and I don't think they can afford it any more than we can.

There's also the expensive of having another child. I don't want us to be restricted financially when we don't need to be and things are already tight without adding another mouth to feed, clothe, put through school, etc.


----------



## sarahincanada

huggles when you say better year is everything ok? Im a bit out of the loop and so cant remember if you have shared whats been going on :hugs: Im a bit nervous how its going to be when cieran is doing stuff, right now im able to get some work done as he likes to lie by me and just kick and talk, but soon I will need to watch his every move. I think I will completely babyproof one of the rooms and take my computer in there and try and get a bit done here and there.

sheryl that makes sense. I havent even thought about what I need to teach him and so on. All I know is I will shower him with love, and let him explore life at his own pace. Im assuming he will learn all he needs at school? the money thing I can see being a big issue for many people, especially now that its hard to live on one income.


----------



## sherylb

Not sure if you remember but Logan has had loads of medical expenses from being sick lots of times throughout his short life and Huggles works 4 days a week and pays for daycare. I'm sure she's hopeful that she won't have to spend a load on medical expenses next year and another baby is more feasible. 

We have one room that we designated as the playroom. We have a huge couch to lay on, our computers, the tv, her toys and the doorway is gated off from the rest of the house with a swinging gate. It makes our life much easier though Kristin does love to roam the house as much as she can. Any time I let her roam even while I go to the bathroom I have to search multiple rooms (playroom, living room, kitchen, sometimes her room) to find her. If it's quiet she's causing trouble and it's no surprise when I find her eating cat food.


----------



## Huggles

Yeah, he was in hospital 7 times last year (twice for minor ops, 5 times for illness), and had been on 9 courses of antibiotics by the time he turned 10 months. It takes it's toll on a person.
That plus working for a company that refuses to give me any time off when he's sick and expects me to leave my 6 month old alone in hospital for 2 days, yah, things weren't so good.

I think that basically really wore me down badly.
Plus he doesn't sleep particularly well so I'm generally very run down and exhausted.

A big thing that worries me about having a second though is that I might turn against logan.
At the moment I pretty much spend every waking moment watching him and looking after him (when i'm not at work) etc which I love, but it also means I have no time to myself at all. He now only naps once a day, if i'm lucky it's for 1.5 hours, but often it's less. During that time I have to either grab something to eat, quickly do more laundry, clean the kitchen, whatever i haven't been able to do while he's awake. Usually i try and sit down for 15 min to catch up on bnb and stuff and just have "me" time.
But I find myself losing my patience with dh for no reason whatsoever, and my cat that used to be my absolute baby now drives me crazy and i have no time for him. And it's basically becuase I'm just so desperate and in need of some time to myself that when logan is asleep I just don't have the energy to care about anyone / anything else.

And I'm scared that if I have another baby I'll do the same as I've done to my cat. He was always totally my baby, and I never thought that could change at all, but now I can't even find it in me to stroke him or pick him up or anything. And it's purely because i'm so drained i just don't have anything left to give.

I know they say that love multiplies with each child you have etc, and that might be true, but time doesn't, and i already feel like i have no time for myself at all and i would have even less with a second child and i'm scared about what that will mean for either logan or that second child, becuase either i'll turn against logan or i'll resent the new baby.

Basically right now i'm just totally not ready at all for another.
Whether or not that changes is yet to be seen, but I think it will only change if things go better than they did last year and I am able to build myself up a bit more again.


----------



## sherylb

Right there with you Huggles!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Sarah.. Just logged in today after ages... So exciting to know that you are going to try again next month.. So close , Sheryl, I totally understand how you feel and haggles glad Logan is doing much better and things are okay.

As for us, we were supposed to try but things were not going well generally.. There was pressure and dh said he wasn't ready and thinks we need to work things out first of all.. Just between us. And Gemma was ill and I was Ill, we travelled as well and basically I couldn't convince him.. But we are okay now and had a decent talk about it and I have basically spent £180 on clearblue fertility monitor and sticks from the. Uk and we are going to officially start trying in may. I think this is a resting period until then... Excited to try and really hoping I get my bfp soon because we want to leave Dubai in a year or two and I want to have another with my doctor. Gemma loves other kids and always goes up to them to try shake their hands at the playground and I know she loves company so I would definitely want her to have a brother or sister.

Ndh your bump is so neat... Glad everything is going well and you are so close now..

Love to all, hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## sherylb

I hope it works quickly when you try. I remember looking into that monitor and it being expensive. I spent $3 on a fresh digital thermometer and like $10 for fertilityfriend.com and charted my cycles for a few months, knew exactly when I ovulated and Bam! got my :bfp: the first month I got the ok from the doctor.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

huggles I read your reply when you posted it but didnt have time to come and reply. I totally hear you and understand why now. 

sheryl LOL @ eating the cat food. oh what I have to look forward to!

glad things I better I didnt know you went through a rough spot. thats very exciting so perhaps we will revive this thread with our TTCing. 

ndh how are you feeling?

I got my smiley face on ov stick a few days ago, so in 2 weeks I will start my FET cycle :happydance:

cieran has been sleeping in our bed most nights, I just love sleeping next to him and feel like its not natural when he is in his bassinette or the pack and play next to the bed. he is coming up to 6 months and I planned on putting him in his room in his crib, but the thought gives me such anxiety. hubby thinks Im silly and says 'we love him and he should be with us, not separate'. but I guess I do worry about the future and if we will ever get him out of our bed. I asked ny a while ago do most people secretly sleep with their babies? he will fall asleep anywhere I put him so its not him, its me!! :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

Lots of people admit to co-sleeping. It terrifies me. I won't even let her take a nap in our room for fear of accidentally killing her or her running away. We were talking about how we are going to deal with her being in a toddler bed and being able to leave her room at will last night and I still don't know the answer to that.

Now she eats food off the dirty kitchen floor that has usually been there at least a whole day and food out of the kitchen trash. :dohh:


----------



## NDH

I wish cosleeping wasn't such a taboo thing in our culture that people feel they have to do it in secret. Instead people ought to be taught how to do it safely. But cosleeping doesn't mean you have to bed share (I know with your dogs you're concerned about having him in bed with you). If there's room you can have his crib in your room too and that's still considered cosleeping. I know several people who have toddler beds set up in their room too who don't actually bed share but still enjoy cosleeping.

I love that Sara is still in our bed and I'm in no hurry to get her out on her own but DH isn't keen on cosleeping with two so we'll soon have to.

Otherwise well.

And yay for two weeks til FET starts!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh wow Sarah two weeks.. That is soon exciting.. I'm still waiting for may to hurry up.... Although we are not officially trying, according to the ovulation calculator, I'm supposed to be fertile right about now.. So hopeful for something to happen ! 

Ndh can't believe you're almost 30 weeks, you will be popping in another 8 or 9... , how are you coping with everything ? Wll you have any additional help ?


----------



## NDH

Good luck Preethi :)

It's probably more like 10-11 til baby gets here - expecting it go over again. I have my mom in town, but won't have extra help beyond that - and they're going to be away for all of July!


----------



## nypage1981

That will be exciting to see how this cycle of TTC with the FET goes. Hope its easy with Ceiran and not too exhausting for you. 

We are doing well. Kian is so busy and rambunctious. Won't stop climbing everything and then throws a temper tantrum if I pull him away. Its literally all day. Thank goodness it will get warm soon, but then I have to figure out how to let him play outside without him running off because he keeps trying already. He's trouble. 

We are TTC but thats not going well. Guess I shouldn't be surprised, but its already depressing me and I am getting a bit defeated. I do not forsee a 3rd, but was hoping. 

anyways, I am loving the cute things he does, just not the naughty! I am not sure which is more common anymore, he is a stinker! 

Preethi, Gemma looks so old! wow! I saw the pic of her just sitting there and she just looks so grown!


----------



## sherylb

Not sure if Kian would go for it but I ordered a harness backpack for Kristin. Our church is having their annual Easter Festival Saturday and they said last year there were 4,000+ kids so definitely not letting her have free roam.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Did I mention she has lost a lot of weight as she was hospitalised for rsv bronchilitis for five days.. It was a very tough week. This was two weeks ago x

Our TTC has really not been going well. I had a pelvic ultrasound and I have multiple cystic ovaries.. A it like pcos.. I'm so upset.. I'm going for hormone blood work on the second day of my period next month, sometime around the 8th and then I will be off to see a fertility specialist.. Sarah,I'm joining your club.. By hopefully it &#373;ill be cured try taking metmorfin and clomid which is the normal course of action.. In a way I'm glad that I found out because otherwise it would have meant endless months of TTC ith no results and a lot of convincing to dh to get to the hospital as he would have simply said let's try naturally it will happen when it does !! But ow he can see I'm upset as something is wrong and we will oth be visiting the fertility specialist together and hopefully they recommend an SA for him and we both get checked out completely so as to not waste more time.. 

We have completely given up our holidays this year in hopes of TTC and because we know I will end up a high risk pregnancy as I did with Gemma and shouldn't be travelling whilst pregnant. So I'm hoping we get to the root cause of the issue soon no get it fixed. I'd really like to get preggrs this year x Gemma starts nursery next month as well !


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear Gemma had RSV bronchiolitis. Logan had it when he was 6 months old and was also hospitalised for 5 days. It's not fun and not nice to deal with. Glad she's doing better again now.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yes it was quite tough especially when at thing before diagnosing, she was running on a 40 degree fever and almost passed out, just kept sleeping and wouldn't wake.. Just opened her eyes and kept closing due to high temp. I would definitely not want to see that again ! 6 months is such a young age to have it.. Sorry for Logan x I can't imagine how you went through that.. Mustve been tough x youre very strong xIts horrible since they go off food when they have It.. She literally didnt eat for the first three days.


----------



## sarahincanada

omg everyone I just did a pregnancy test and i got 2 lines :baby:
I am in complete shock. I did ovulation sticks this month as i wanted to know roughly when my cycle will start for my FET and we BD'd about around then but honestly after 2 years of infertility, 3 failed IUIs and 1 failed IVF never in a million years did I think it would happen naturally. Im in complete shock. Im worried like what if its not a good embryo or its implanted near my c section incision etc. I got 2 very strong lines on the frer. My period was supposed to be coming around friday and so for fun I peed on the internet cheapy as I didnt feel pre period like and you should have seen my face when I saw a faint 2nd line!! what an amazing feeling. yikes please let it be sticky [-o&lt; I guess you can be quite fertile after a baby but also I do wonder if the no stress thing plays a big part? ive been doing acupuncture 2 times a week as was preparing for my FET. oh wow what do I do now, better call see if I need progesterone etc.

ny/babyhopes Im sorry i hope this doesnt upset you if you are struggling, but I think with my history you will be happy for me. Im just so nervous :cry:


----------



## Huggles

oh wow sarah, that's awesome! Congrats!

btw, i love your new avatar pic! He's super cute.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Omg Sarah yay !!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you !!! Of course I'm happy for you this is geat news !!! We need pics !!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it !!! Xxx


----------



## NDH

Congrats Sarah that is so thrilling!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ok so I don't know how to say this. It is 4:30pm and here and I was due for a ct scan on my liver this morning as I have a small birth mark ? No they wanted to make sure it wasn't anything serious. So I went but they refused as my period is due tomorrow and they weren't sure if I was pg. they asked if I wanted to do a blood test but I was fasting and hungry and said No its ok I will reschedule.. 

I came home and after reading Sarah's post I was so excited but also wished the same for myself. I know I have pcos and thought it impossible for any sort of a bfp... But on a whim I went to the pharmacy and got an early detection pg test.. I drank water as well so didnt expect anything but I was wrong !!!! I definitely saw two lines and it came up in less than a minute... Will post pic below... I'm So scared and really really hoping for a sticky bean ....... It was my dream for this year.. And we have an appointment with he fertility specialist this Saturday.... I hope it is a bfp... Pic to follow xxx Sarah hoping we can be bump buddies !!!


----------



## sherylb

Yay for you ladies!! My 2 best friends have also announced pregnancy this past month so that's amazing for all of you! My new best friend got pregnant her first cycle trying to DTD following my successful chart. My other best friend was still considering whether she wanted #3 so God answered it for her. 

Gosh Sarah I am so relieved about how much money this has saved you too!

:dust: Stick babies stick! :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2323

That 1 and test 2 clearly marked
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babyhopes2323

It's upside down obviously the lighter lines are the test lines and the darker ones the control


----------



## sherylb

I recognize it. My picture is linked into my signature. I remember it well.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!!

omg preethi!!! :happydance::happydance: FXd for both of us, Im so nervous as I dont know if a natural pregnancy will survive for me. I was going to reply to your other post, my friend has polycystic ovaries (dont know spelling) and had 2 natural pregnancies, both right when she was going to have treatments. when was your last period?

im going to have blood tests tomorrow and wednesday to see if doubling, then a scan at my FS office end of the month to see if theres a heartbeat...even though natural I guess they still consider me a patient so thats good. 

im not getting too excited just incase, but if this is not meant to be I have my frosties so its all good. 

i will post my pics later, have to email from my phone. the clearblue says 2-3 weeks, hcg should be over 200 for that result but we will see [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yes I'm excited just got digital confirmation too.. Pic below... It feels better to read the words.. Bt I'm really worried about this time as well and won't feel at rest until I get past the 3 month mark...!! This time is high risk too and I'm waiting to see heartbeat too.. I have already started taking aspirin to avoid blood clots like before as per my doc... H said to make an appointment in two weeks time he says that makes me six weeks but I don't think so..

My last period was on the 7 th of march but it varies.. It goes between 32 and 35 day cycles so I'm really not sure where I stand now.. Of course it's only been a month today..

I'm reall hoping its a sticky bean for the both of us and that we can do this together...

If all goes well then that means a December baby for us...x

Ny I'm praying and hoping you get pregnant real soon too... Fx'd 

I'm a bit sceptic of waiting two weeks just to see the doc.. I want to go for bloods but he aid it was too early for bloods ?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Digi
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Huggles

yay babyhopes, that's really great! Those are very definite positive lines!

It's never too early for bloods. If the hpt can pick it up then a blood test will. The levels will just be much higher if you wait, but even if you go early they can see, you just might get a really low reading. But anything above 5 (or is it 7?) means you're pregnant, and as long as the number doubles (or more) every 2 days then it's a really good sign.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks huggles that is right.. Although all I am worried now is about having pcos and being pregnant as it poses a hig risk for mc.. Just want to see the doc about progesterone supplements and metmorfin to help with it.. X


----------



## Huggles

I didnt' know pcos held a high risk for miscarriage. Thought it only caused problems in getting pg.
My sil has it - struggled for 5 years to fall pg then finally did (with clomid and stuff). She's now had 2 kids and no mc's so hopefully yours will also be a sticky bean and a healthy (and hopefully full term!) pregnancy.


----------



## babyhopes2323

I hope so too that is very reassuring to hear xxx I hope it's the same for me!


----------



## sarahincanada

yeah my friend had no problems once she was pregnant. regardless its a worry....im worried as mine are 40 yr old eggs with 30% chance of MC. but if its meant to be it will be, Im going on progesterone too. will post my beta results when I get them, preethi its not too early wonder why they said that? my last period was around march 8 so we are so close, wonder if we ovulated near the same time, I think mine was april 22 ish xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

It must've been.. The calculators for due dates online say I conceived on march 21 st... So I'm around 4 weeks now.. I could get bloods done.. My doc is more of a high risk screening ultrasound guy.. He used to see patients at his hospital only around 8 weeks.. He started his own place and now asked me to come in two weeks from now.. I will go then but don't think I can hold off on getting bloods done before just for personal satisfaction.


----------



## sherylb

It's because of the ultrasound from what I understand then. I think at 8 weeks can see heartbeat on ultrasound?


----------



## sarahincanada

yeah I think they can from 6.5 weeks, I had mine at 7 weeks and saw a heartbeat, but the earlier it is the chance is its just too early and you could get worried for nothing. here in canada most people dont get bloods and wait till 12 weeks for ultrasound, I only get bloods/early ultrasound as im with a FS. Preethi definitely get them for your peace of mind if you have to wait 4 weeks.


----------



## NDH

Yay preethi! double great news!

Sticky dust for you both!


----------



## MummyCat

Hi ladies, Sarah got hold of me on FB so thought I would catch up on all the news! 

Delighted to see it's not just Sarah with a BFP result! Congrats Preethi!! :dance: :dance:

So chuffed for you both. Sarah, it's odd how the body works but completely normal for you to fall pregnant easily second time round. What an amazing thing to happen! This little one clearly wanted to be part of your family! :D

All is good here, soon to be launching my website and can start promoting my business. Girls are good, growing up quickly. Just keeping me very very busy. Found out that we got our first choice for school this September. Lottie starts school this year, 9am to 3pm... not sure what I'm going to do with myself. Actually might be able to get special activities done with Lizzie. 

No plans for a 3rd here, though we did have a scare (even though I'm on the coil) .. long story but it was an early miscarriage, the coil prevented implantation.

Hope you're all okay and Natalie, can't wait to see gorgeous squishy newborn pics in the near future! :D


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats to both of yoU! Great job! 

Sarah thats crazy that you were just about to start FET and this happened, wow! Your body is so surprising. lol. 

Hope both of you have sticky beans. 

Mummycat congrats on getting into the school! preschool I take it? Is it a highly sought one or do you have to be on an waiting list for all of them over there? 

Not much here, still TTC but looking like my Ovulation is just messed up:( I am nearing CD 20 and still no O. Last 2 cycles it was like CD 23 which makes my TTC cycles LONG. I am losing hope, especially since I can't really take anything since breast feeding. I am sure I won't have another one but thats probably just the way it is then. Kian is keeping me busy and we are having so much fun. He is beginning to talk now! its nuts


----------



## sherylb

I know it sucks that your cycles are long but when Kristin was conceived I O'd on CD21 every single cycle. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Ny I remember you saying the exact same thing right before getting pregnant with kian, so I have lots of hope for you. how many months did it take with kian?

Im just waiting for my ultrasound next thursday :coffee: :dohh: my betas were good...920 and 2170 so we will see. Im trying not to overthink it as what will be with be. if this one ends up not going the distance I have 7 frosties so its all good. sorry if that sounds negative but the 30% chance of MC stats for age 40 just have me realistic.

preethi has an ultrasound on sunday so hoping she sees a heartbeat then :hugs::kiss:


----------



## flyingduster

Oh guys, this is all just awesome!!!! I don't get on here any more really, I got a bit over being so different to so many people so just stopped coming, but I kept meaning to pop in to this thread! I'm soooooooo happy for both Preethi and Sarah! So exciting and scary all at once!! I hope it is sticky for you both, how amazing would that be!! I love how you both were looking ahead to fertility help and got pregnant naturally just before!! Heh.

We are doing great, I love love love being a mum. I have no plans to go back to work, possibly ever, as we are doing well on one income and hubby just got a promotion and pay rise so we are rejoicing that! I will pick up dog grooming at home a bit over the years, but no more working for other people for meeeeeee. Lol. I also want to home school so need to be home for that of course too. I am now also training to become a la leche league leader which is exciting.  

Caleb is fucking awesome. Lol. I just love him. He's fun and cheeky, he has such an awesome sense of humour coming out now. Talks all day long, plays silly games, just heaps of fun. Hard work at times, but mostly just lots of fun. He's still breastfeeding too, and we still bedshare as well. I still don't have my period back (woooooot!) And I do NOT want to get pregnant yet as I want an age gap much closer to 3 years than 2... So my plans are to start TTC after he turns 2 on Halloween and see how we go there. So I'm very happy to still not have my period back yet! Lol!

I don't have a computer any more, only a tablet, so can't post pics as easily but I think you're all Facebook friends and see him there anyway. Lol!


Sending sticky vibes! I will try check in here a bit more to keep up to date!!!

Xxx


----------



## MummyCat

nypage1981 said:


> Mummycat congrats on getting into the school! preschool I take it? Is it a highly sought one or do you have to be on an waiting list for all of them over there?
> 
> Not much here, still TTC but looking like my Ovulation is just messed up:( I am nearing CD 20 and still no O. Last 2 cycles it was like CD 23 which makes my TTC cycles LONG. I am losing hope, especially since I can't really take anything since breast feeding. I am sure I won't have another one but thats probably just the way it is then. Kian is keeping me busy and we are having so much fun. He is beginning to talk now! its nuts

Fingers crossed it all fall into place honey! *hugs* 

So we had to have her on a waiting list for nursery (preschool) where she is now, so we got into that no problem. They get placed into nursery the September after they are 3. Then go into Reception the September after they are 4 and then Year 1 starts the September after they are 5. This is the school we just got placement for... Lottie is due to start Reception in September. This can be either a primary or infant school. Basically depending on where you are in the UK (some towns have both) you either get primary and high schools, or infant, junior and high schools. You are assigned a certain school as your 'catchment' school. that is dependant on your physical address.. obviously that is like a postcode lottery. The school may be great or it may be absolute crap. We have a closing date to apply for schools and you have to list your top 3, in order of preference. My friend has an AWFUL catchment and she listed all 3 outside of the catchment and thank heavens she got her 1st choice. We got our 1st choice (same school as my friend) which was also luckily our catchment school (so we would have got a place before my friend as we rank higher up the list as we fall into the catchment area). It has outstanding Ofsted reports, which is the highest grade awarded a school by an independent commission. 

Once a child is in a school, siblings get preference over catchment so we shouldn't have an issue getting Lizzie in there in a few years, even if we move house, which we plan to... to get into a better catchment for a good high school. Does ANY of that make sense? LOL



sarahincanada said:


> Ny I remember you saying the exact same thing right before getting pregnant with kian, so I have lots of hope for you. how many months did it take with kian?
> 
> Im just waiting for my ultrasound next thursday :coffee: :dohh: my betas were good...920 and 2170 so we will see. Im trying not to overthink it as what will be with be. if this one ends up not going the distance I have 7 frosties so its all good. sorry if that sounds negative but the 30% chance of MC stats for age 40 just have me realistic.
> 
> preethi has an ultrasound on sunday so hoping she sees a heartbeat then :hugs::kiss:

Oh wow... scans so soon... can't wait to see little sticky bean ultrasounds of your beautiful babies!!!! :cloud9:



flyingduster said:


> Oh guys, this is all just awesome!!!! I don't get on here any more really, I got a bit over being so different to so many people so just stopped coming, but I kept meaning to pop in to this thread! I'm soooooooo happy for both Preethi and Sarah! So exciting and scary all at once!! I hope it is sticky for you both, how amazing would that be!! I love how you both were looking ahead to fertility help and got pregnant naturally just before!! Heh.
> 
> We are doing great, I love love love being a mum. I have no plans to go back to work, possibly ever, as we are doing well on one income and hubby just got a promotion and pay rise so we are rejoicing that! I will pick up dog grooming at home a bit over the years, but no more working for other people for meeeeeee. Lol. I also want to home school so need to be home for that of course too. I am now also training to become a la leche league leader which is exciting.
> 
> Caleb is fucking awesome. Lol. I just love him. He's fun and cheeky, he has such an awesome sense of humour coming out now. Talks all day long, plays silly games, just heaps of fun. Hard work at times, but mostly just lots of fun. He's still breastfeeding too, and we still bedshare as well. I still don't have my period back (woooooot!) And I do NOT want to get pregnant yet as I want an age gap much closer to 3 years than 2... So my plans are to start TTC after he turns 2 on Halloween and see how we go there. So I'm very happy to still not have my period back yet! Lol!
> 
> I don't have a computer any more, only a tablet, so can't post pics as easily but I think you're all Facebook friends and see him there anyway. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sending sticky vibes! I will try check in here a bit more to keep up to date!!!
> 
> Xxx


LOL... you do make me laugh. Congrats to hubby on his promotion and how exciting about your new venture!!! By the way, we had a 2yr 7 month age gap and at the time I think I would have preferred a 3 year age gap. Those extra few months make a huge difference. Now we're through it, it's fine and the girls play so well together.

Charlotte made me laugh today. I was helping her lace up her shoes as we were preparing to leave the house to go to gymnastics class and she says:

L: Mummy, I just keep on growing.
M: Yeah, you do... you don't stop growing!!!
So she looks a little worried...
M: what's the matter love?
L: If I keep growing, how am I going to fit through the front door??????

:rofl: we had a good laugh together.... my child is nuts!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Lol, I totally remember having that exact conversation with my dad as a kid!!!! So funny.

And yeah, if I start trying AFTER he turns 2, then the closest they'll be is 2y 9m, but that's only if we get prey first try!! And we all know that while that may well happen, it's more likely to take longer!!!


----------



## MummyCat

flyingduster said:


> Lol, I totally remember having that exact conversation with my dad as a kid!!!! So funny.
> 
> And yeah, if I start trying AFTER he turns 2, then the closest they'll be is 2y 9m, but that's only if we get prey first try!! And we all know that while that may well happen, it's more likely to take longer!!!

It really wont be long before you're TTCing then hun. How exciting! :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

you guys are worrying me...if this beany makes it mine will be 14 months apart :dohh::haha:

its ok I can handle it, hubby has one week off every month and works 4 days a week.

ive thrown my back out and going to chiro 3x a week right now, she says its due to pregnancy hormones relaxing everything then carrying car seat must have thrown me off. i didnt have a heavy baby and car seat last time. its been sooooo painful and I feel like such an old mum. when its fixed im so determind to exercise and go regularly for chiro and massage to keep it from happening again.

one week till ultrasound :coffee:


----------



## sherylb

Haha - Sarah don't say we didn't warn you!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks everyone, still very early just 6 weeks today so absolutely worried and going crazy hoping there is a HB and he doesn't say im too early as I was able to see one with Gemma around that time.

Mummy, congrats on lottie getting into your first choice of school and brilliant news about ur business as well ! Sorry about your mc. Lottie is so hilarious !! Very cute.

Ny I really hope you get ur bfp soon, if its any consolation at all, my cycles were 32 - 35 days and I O'd really late around CD22 as well making every month longer but it happened when I was not expecting it. I just bd'd on dates using ovulation calculator online, and some extra days later last month. I was even diagnosed with multicystic ovaries and had an appointment with the fertility specialist. So things can just happen sometimes.. I will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

Amy, calebs growing up so fast !! His pics are lovely !!! Glad you're keeping well and great news about you hubby.x

Ndh, you are due soon.. Can't wait to see pics xxx

Sarah praying for a hb for both o us, me on Sunday, you Thursday xxx Fx'd


----------



## MummyCat

sarahincanada said:


> you guys are worrying me...if this beany makes it mine will be 14 months apart :dohh::haha:
> 
> its ok I can handle it, hubby has one week off every month and works 4 days a week.
> 
> ive thrown my back out and going to chiro 3x a week right now, she says its due to pregnancy hormones relaxing everything then carrying car seat must have thrown me off. i didnt have a heavy baby and car seat last time. its been sooooo painful and I feel like such an old mum. when its fixed im so determind to exercise and go regularly for chiro and massage to keep it from happening again.
> 
> one week till ultrasound :coffee:

Don't let it worry you at all. It will be challenging when C hits about 18 months but a friend of mine had a smaller age gap and though she found it tough going at first, now the kids are 4 and almost 3 and they are amazing together and she's pleased she did it that way (she's 41 so wanted the kids close together).

Really... it will all work out ok! :D 

Hope your back feels better soon and not long till scan! :yipee:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Preethi! :hugs: Will be thinking of you on Sunday! :flower: Hope all goes perfectly! x


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy, your school system sounds like fricken Rocket Science! hahaha. Glad you got into the catchment you wanted:) Do you guys pay for it or is this public? 

Sarah, you'll work it out! They'll be close and probalby just hard for the first year then when they 're both walking and playing together you'll be glad to have them. Then you can sit back a bit:) Can't wait to hear about it! I can say it will all be fine, but really can't imagine it! haha. 

Preethi, thats crazy that you were going to see a specialist and then pregnant. You and sarah sort of have similar stories what a coincidence! so nice that you didn't ahve to go through the fertility stuff. Gemma will be a great big sister! how fun. 

Flying, Hi! Love calebs pics. He is adorbs. I am also Still breast feeding and bed sharing here too. We are thinking of just putting a mattress down or buying a very low King bed because we don't need the crib set up in our room anymore. He hasn't been in it for a while! We are kinda getting squished though now in our queen bed. Do you still sidecar? 

Thanks everyone for the positives. Its so hard right now because its literally like EVERYONE that I journal with this month has been getting pregnant. I am feeling slightly frustrated but you all know how that goes! Doesn't take away that I am happy for everyone though! I just don't know what else to do...I temp, pee on ovulation sticks and get a peak, and we DTD around then. So we are doing it all right, but just not happening. so sickening:( Hopefully soon! 

Kian has been talking up a storm suddenly. All day!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, preethi and Sheryl, I didn't realize it was so common for women to have O that late, I am hearing a lot of it lately! I thought my cycles were all crazy, but I guess lots of women have long ones. No fun! I want the short ones that seem like in no time I'm ovulating.


----------



## babyhopes2323

And you want shorter cycles so it doesn't feel like ages from the last one.. I did too I still hope they will return to normal later.. Don't take this wrong, but are you thinking of seeing your ob gyn at all soon about it ? I mean I knew it wasn't going o be an easy ride TTC this time for myself and I envisioned a struggle over a year... Things can change sometime meaning our bodies.. I was fine before Gemma and now suddenly after her birth I got told I have immature follicles through a general pcos abdominal scan... I knew I wanted to go to the docs before starting to TTC just to make sure everything was ok and that would mean I wouldn't be hopelessly did every cycle with frustration as the time goes on.. It took my dh a while to agree to go see someone about a SA.. He said we would try naturally till July, we were going to start officially TTC in may. He said he would give it two cycles naturally before he went for an SA and I agreed.. I thought it would save us time and heartache if we were going to really TTC.

It would rule out any problems beforehand.. And I was really all for going to see a doctor. I had some liver happened to go see an endocrinologist who then started asking me about pcos so I got scanned earlier than planned. I was to go see a doc around the same time as my DH . But things were put forward when that doc said I had cysts and it would take time to conceive. We then booked an appointment with a FS .. 

Long story short sorry for the ramble but I think it's worth a shot. Please don't take it the wrong way.. Only suggesting it because I think it will save you a lot of time and frustration. FX I'm sure your ok anyway ! Xx


----------



## MummyCat

LOL, Nikki it's not so complicated when you know what's going on! Being schooled in South Africa it's so different to what I grew up with. So I just ask LOTS of questions! :D 

It's public, though we have the option to go private if we wish to. We got a brochure from a private school last week. They take from age 7... their curriculum is AWESOME, but they charge £9000 per year (and it gradually gets more expensive each year!!!) That's a whole lot of money.

Hope things work out for you sweetie! You just need to DTD more often to catch the fertile period, hubby will be delighted!! :D xxx


----------



## MummyCat

I say that like that's the only reason you're not falling... that's not how I meant it of course... I know that sometimes the body is a beeeeaaaatch and does as it pleases! So hopefully some more nookie will convince it that falling preggers is a good idea! 

:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Update- was spotting brown and had lots of brown discharge etc, but had my scan okay abdominal and doc was surprised that we could see the Flicker.. We saw the heartbeat and all is well for now. Cautiously excited but still not out of the woods. Measurements of CRL and heart rate etc at 8 week scan in two weeks x


----------



## sherylb

What a relief that you saw a flicker!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Tell me bout it !


----------



## nypage1981

Hope it sticks Preethi! Little bean just wants to keep you on your toes! 
Got everything crossed for you. Did they put u on progesterone already? 

Thanks for the doc suggestion, i undderstand. I'm not sure if its the same everywhere, but here, if you haven't actually tried for a year they don't go into any testing or anything. So I have been charting and temping, etc so in the future I can bring all teh records of me trying hard for this. I am due to go to the doc soon for my women exam so will mention it all probably, but not expecting much! 

I am ovulating right now. But we didn't DTD last night so fricka fracka, we missed it again. Its been so stressful and i'm not dealing with it well this round so am contemplating a break, but not sure my psychosis will allow a true break.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yep I'm on progesterone already but my personal on gym who will be delivering does not truly believe it helps, but believes it probably helps women who've ad recurrent mc's.

My next scan isn't until the 5th so will be anxious till then as usual.

Over here it is a.l insurance based and they do tend to ask how long you've been trying for but they will ot hesitate to test and are more than happy to .. Don't know if its to do with running up insurance costs , they get paid well so I'm guessing that's what it is..

I simply used the online ovulation calculator which told me I'd be fertile from so and so date front he 20 th or whatever through to the 26 th and I bd'd every other day r tried to and even did at the end f the cycle in mere hopes. We weren't trying, officially but I secretly was and dh knew that.

Hope you get yours soon.. I know what you mean., I would've not rested or given up myself.

Do let us know how you get on.. Ovulating late is not the end of it all.. Although I was frustrated with it ! It still works x


----------



## NDH

Nikki just say you've been trying for a year how will they prove you haven't?

Preethi glad you saw a heartbeat despite the spotting.

So I'm 34 weeks and bub has been breech for the past 10 weeks :( starting to think s/he will never turn so I'm considering acupuncture. I've already been seeing a chiropractor regularly and have been spending lots of time on my hands and knees.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Wow really hope bub turns so you can deliver naturally xx never heard of acupuncture for this.. How does it work ?


----------



## Huggles

ndh, in case i can't get to your journal in time to write this or in case i forget yet again, apparently both reflexology and hypnotherapy have extremely good success rates for turning breech babies, even beyond the 36 week cutoff when they are supposedly unable to turn anymore. I don't know enough about acupuncture to know whether or not that is successful.


----------



## sarahincanada

ndh I was just going to say the same thing...I know a reflexologist who says it works so well to turn babies. hoping for the best for you xxx

ny I told my dr id been trying for 6 months when it was only 3, as I wanted the referral asap, they didnt ask for any proof. so if you wanted to go that route you can go anytime, but Im sure you wont have to.

preethi so excited for you! im on prog also, they said ok to me taking it even though I dont have a history I took it for cieran so why not try to prevent it being low.

2 days till my scan, luckily im so busy I havent thought about it much. not as sick this time (just on and off) so I am keeping open minded until we see if theres a heartbeat or not.


----------



## babyhopes2323

It's tomorrow Sarah ! As per my time. Will be waiting to hear from you xxx most I've patients do too get progesterone support.. Like you did with cieran x so hats great.. Map doc says to maybe stop after 12 weeks since placenta takes over. Don't know if I will be comfortable with that !


----------



## NDH

Hadn't heard of Reflexology working - might give that a try. I read up on the acupuncture method and it seems too out there for dhs and my comfort levels. It doesn't involve any actual acupuncture, just burning a herb near your toe 3 times a day for 10 days :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Sarah, if I told them i'd been trying for a year I fear looking like a flake becaues technically, after the bad c section i had with Kian, was told to either never do it again or wait until 18months-2 years. so I don't really want them to think i was completely ignoring medical advice and just started way too soon! Lol. I hate being patient but will just have to be. I just fear kian being so old and the age gap being large! 

Anyways, as I wrote in my journal, not sure I O'd but think I did around CD24. My temps don't show that though and i'm suspecting a temp reading was off but will not really have any way to know this cycle. I had extreme pains and positive opk the same day so really think I did. I would be 1-3DPO today. Guess we'll see! 

Good luck at the scan Sarah! can't wait!


----------



## flyingduster

Ooo, good luck for the scan Sarah! And don't worry about the age gap, I've heard that less than two years ends up great (though IS hard work initially) cos the older baby is so young to not really know otherwise, so they just become best buddies once they're playing! It's the 2-ish year gap that sucks most, cos they're doing big emotional/developmental things then (hence the whole 'terrible twos' cliché) and a baby just makes it all really hard. They settle more at around 3-ish and so can cope better with a new sibling.

Or so they say!!! Lol. I reckon two babies will be damn hard no matter what the age gap, and you take what you get and cope perfectly fine cos you sorta have to! Lol.

The change to three kids is way easier, cos by then everyone is used to having a sibling. Lol!


----------



## MummyCat

babyhopes2323 said:


> Update- was spotting brown and had lots of brown discharge etc, but had my scan okay abdominal and doc was surprised that we could see the Flicker.. We saw the heartbeat and all is well for now. Cautiously excited but still not out of the woods. Measurements of CRL and heart rate etc at 8 week scan in two weeks x

Wohoo! (for the flicker!) not cool about the spotting but hope all is okay! 
Fingers crossed for a great scan on the 5th! :hugs:



NDH said:


> Nikki just say you've been trying for a year how will they prove you haven't?
> 
> Preethi glad you saw a heartbeat despite the spotting.
> 
> So I'm 34 weeks and bub has been breech for the past 10 weeks :( starting to think s/he will never turn so I'm considering acupuncture. I've already been seeing a chiropractor regularly and have been spending lots of time on my hands and knees.

Hope bubs turns! I have a feeling it's a boy... I can just see you with a boy! :D



nypage1981 said:


> Sarah, if I told them i'd been trying for a year I fear looking like a flake becaues technically, after the bad c section i had with Kian, was told to either never do it again or wait until 18months-2 years. so I don't really want them to think i was completely ignoring medical advice and just started way too soon! Lol. I hate being patient but will just have to be. I just fear kian being so old and the age gap being large!
> 
> Anyways, as I wrote in my journal, not sure I O'd but think I did around CD24. My temps don't show that though and i'm suspecting a temp reading was off but will not really have any way to know this cycle. I had extreme pains and positive opk the same day so really think I did. I would be 1-3DPO today. Guess we'll see!
> 
> Good luck at the scan Sarah! can't wait!

:hugs: I hope that you caught the egg this cycle! I'm awful at being patient. once my mind is made up on something I can't stop tell I get there! 



flyingduster said:


> Ooo, good luck for the scan Sarah! And don't worry about the age gap, I've heard that less than two years ends up great (though IS hard work initially) cos the older baby is so young to not really know otherwise, so they just become best buddies once they're playing! It's the 2-ish year gap that sucks most, cos they're doing big emotional/developmental things then (hence the whole 'terrible twos' cliché) and a baby just makes it all really hard. They settle more at around 3-ish and so can cope better with a new sibling.
> 
> Or so they say!!! Lol. I reckon two babies will be damn hard no matter what the age gap, and you take what you get and cope perfectly fine cos you sorta have to! Lol.
> 
> The change to three kids is way easier, cos by then everyone is used to having a sibling. Lol!

This is very true Amy, We have a 2y 7month age gap and Charlotte was a DREAM two year old. Really really awesome, but very challenging in her 3's. We said she was a threenager LOL. She's fine now and it's oddly got a lot better once Lizzie was able to play with her. Weird how that happens huh? So now they play really well together and Lottie is a dream again and so clever and responsible... we hardly have to tell her off, she listens so much better.

I do believe you will have a struggle at whatever age... mostly because it's an adjustment for all involved, but it just takes some getting used to and then life returns to normal... a new normal! :D a crazy, upside down house normal... but it's for such a short period of your life that it is all worth it! :D 

(This is what I say when I see struggle to see my lounge floor for toys) LOL

Good luck at the scan today Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Congrats NY on your new bean!


----------



## nypage1981

TY!


----------



## sherylb

Oh my gosh Sarah he looks so much older on his little bike!


----------



## NDH

39 weeks! 

Hoping if bub doesnt arrive in the next 18 hours that s/he holds off another two weeks now. Otherwise I'll have to drive to Newcastle, and we thought it was 3 hours away but the GPS is showing it to be a 4 1/2 hour drive :/


----------



## sherylb

Oh my gosh I would not have made it that far after my water broke. By 4 1/2 hours after my water broke I was dilated 10 cm and being told to push I think.


----------



## NDH

Making a trip that far in labour is a very nerve wracking thought for sure. I had 36 hours from water breaking to Sara being born, and 8 or 9 of those I didn't even have any contractions yet so that would be good if something similar happened. But it could absolutely be speedy quick and I could be having a baby by the side if the road... though breech babies do seem to take longer.


----------



## sherylb

I vaguely remember I didn't know I was having contractions until they hooked me up to the machine at the hospital about 30 minutes after my water broke. I thought it was funny for a few minutes and then they started to hurt. 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Chickadee soon!


----------



## sarahincanada

how is everyone...nat I havent seen an update sending lots of love over the ocean!! xxx preethi and nicole how are you

out of hospital (they think I passed a stone) and had my 13 week scan yesterday, so far so good, so I put a ticker up! just waiting for 2nd blood test for my genetic results to annouce to everyone.


----------



## Huggles

Yay, glad everything's looking good with your pregnancy.
Sorry about another stone, that sucks.

NDH had her baby this morning! (or last night, or yesterday morning, depending where you are in the world LoL). Around 6am Australia time, 6 June.
(hope you don't mind me announcing that NDH).
She posted in her journal but I haven't seen a fb announcement so don't think she's announced there yet.


----------



## NDH

Thanks huggles :) 24 hours now as a mommy of two. Had a baby girl yesterday at 6:50am named chloe brenda. She's 3.15kg (1/2 an ounce shy of 7lbs) and 54cm long -to just as tall as her big sister was but exactly one pound lighter. She'll need physio for her legs being breech so long and needs to get her hips checked in about 6 weeks.
Super fast labour - woke up at 11:40 on thursday night (not having been home from newcastle very long even) with my first contraction, called mom a bit after midnight, got on the road by 1:15 and arrived at hospital at 4. Admission process took 20 minutes and I fully expected to be checked and sent away in early labour and we'd go find a hotel for the rest.of the night. Contractions only 7-10 mins apart. Half an hour on the trace and I only had 4 contractions, which barely showed up on the ctg (turns out she had the trace on baby's head which kept pushing it too high to pick up the contractions). Was told it was a good thing I was just in early labour as the consultant on was an automatic c section dr and he wasn't getting replaced til 8 but since I was in early labour they didn't have to tell him I was there.
checked by the registrar at 5:20 - 4cm dilated! Still expecting hours yet as the contractions weren't too intense we were advised to her some sleep. Mom brought sara up and Dh snuggled her to sleep as she'd been awake since 2am. Meanwhile I started having to vocalise through contractions that seemed to be coming on fast. Was up on my hands and knees moaning. After the third one I decided I was a.huge wuss this time and needed something but would try gas first so I paged the mw and she arrived in the middle of another contraction. Got the gas ready for me and asked if id felt pressure. I said not really but asked what would happen if I got pushy before the next dr came on at 8. She said he just wouldn't make it in time is all and assured me she had 22 years experience and the senior registrar was very comfortable with breech births.
Next contraction I tried the gas but really needed to vocalise and then announced that I was definitely feeling a bit of pressure. I remember that the registrar was suddenly there during the next contraction telling me that as soon as the contraction ended she'd like me to roll.over so I could be quickly checked. It didn't happen though cause suddenly I was pushing. Not sure if it was the same contraction or a different one but I announced I was pushing and there went my waters. 3 more contractions and she was out! No idea how two registrars and two midwives made it in time it was that quick. I remember Dh coming and whispering that we had a girl some.time before her head was out. He'd had to be told though cause her genitalia was so swollen he honestly couldn't tell. 
I didn't get immediate skin to skin and they cut her cord immediately. Well Dh did at least get to cutit. He protested but she was stunned and needed fluid cleared out of her airway and oxygen. Nicu team did it in the room though and I could see her when I managed to roll over. As soon as she screamed they did pass her to me for skin to skin and I birthed the placenta while holding her. After 10-15 minutes the paed took her back (still in the room) to give her more oxygen.
I had one small perineum tear that they decided to check in an hour if it needed stitching and decided to leave it alone.
I did lose a lot of clots when they massaged my tummy though and they gave me the synto injection which I was fine with. Mw estimated blood loss at 500ml on top of 200ml at birth so they put me on a drip. For 4 hours?
Spent the entire day in the birth suite as there wasn't a bed on the ward and after a huge comedy of errors we finally got discharged to go home (against medical advice) at 8:45 and got home after midnight!


----------



## Huggles

Wow, great birth story!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh my gosh! What an amazing story. Firstly Huge congrats honey! Mum to two girls... I can tell you that it is lovely and mine play so sweetly together :) 

So pleased that you got to hospital in time and had the support you needed to get the delivery you wanted. So So SO pleased for you! She looks so tall and slim in her pictures. I hope her physio goes well. Was she uncomfortable bump to carry? By that I mean her limbs being in different position to Sara, did it feel any different to when pregnant with Sara? 

Enjoy your babymoon! Newborn snuggles are the most delightful! Hope Sara settles well with her new sister. 

Yesterday Lottie woke up late and came rushing down the stairs saying... 'MOM!!! Where's my baby girl??' and then when she saw Lizzie on the couch with me rushed over to give her a good morning hug! .... you have all these sweet heart melting moments to come with Sara. Lottie was fabulous at first but about 3 months in started acting up a bit... but before long was back to her normal self! xxxx


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Nat, how awesome you got to naturally birth her after all the worries!!! Amazing awesome wonderful!!! And huge congrats!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Awesome birth story Nat, congrats once again.. So glad you were able to have it your way.. X Chloe is beautiful


----------



## NDH

Oh cath how precious <3. I'd have loved a boy but I have to say two girls close in age is going to be pretty special.

I'm thrilled with how well the birth went and recovering so well since I don't feel like I was hit by a truck from not being allowed to push for 2 hours.


----------



## sarahincanada

awww ndh what an amazing story!! what does sara think so far? how many months are between them? she is so cute and Im glad Im pregnant otherwise you would have made me want to be again.

were you set on the name or did you have some choices? Ive had Chloe as #1 for a girl since was pregnant with Cieran, but I also like Meghan and Madelaine. Boys are harder now Ive used my first choice, 2nd was Ethan but Im not 100%. I like Ryan but its so common so was thinking about Rylan or Rhylan. Preethi and NY please talk baby names with me or are you not telling!!

mummy thats sooooo cute, lil lottie and lizzie, even the names are just perfect!


----------



## NDH

Sarais mostly curious/excited about the "beebee" and calls her sister, but there's also definitely jealousy, especially when Chloe is nursing.
There's almost exactly 17 months between them - two days shy.
Chloe was on our short list for Saranna but it didn't suit her. This time around it was the only name we could agree on - the other names we liked didn't go with Brenda (which is DHs mom's name). We also thought we were acknowledging our nerd culture with her name lol. I could have sworn my baby name book said Chloe meant 'light' and since Brenda means 'sword' Chloe Brenda would be light sword (lightsaber)lol. But I was wrong about the definition of Chloe.


----------



## nypage1981

Lovelly birth story! Congrats again. 

Sarah, no idea on names. I thought I wanted Ava Paige for sure for a girl all my life, but for some reason now im not sure. And a boy....Kian was hard enough. he didn't even have a name for the first 8 hours of his life! Lol. I am not much of a name person. I'll think of that later. I hate naming children. eeeek !


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sarah, with Gemma, I always liked Gemma but I also liked Lauren, Caitlin. I love Caitlin and this time round, I've asked for Caitlin Emma Bateman. But David doesn't like Caitlin but he can't come up with anything decent.. I also like kylie, Alexis etc.I'm going to try and twist his arm. For boys, I like Luke, Liam, Callum, Alex, Gavin etc and David likes Sean ! He's hell bent on Sean.

Lol I know we're mostly having a girl and hope we agree on the name. If its a boy, I've got better options .

I have an appointment on Sunday as I wanted to get swabbed and tested as I haven't been offered at all. I know infections are also the number one cause for wreaking membranes and causing spontaneous ruptures. That's what happened he last time and I wasn't dilated so I'm sure my cervix is not the issue. I've even argued with the hospitals medical records department and have got them to release my notes from when I was admitted into labour so that I can go through them with my doctor to ensure that my cervix was not the cause. I've heard of vitamin c to help with strengthening the membranes but I wanted to be swabbed and tested regularly for infections. I get my urine cultured at every visit , not just dipsticked just to be sure as when my waters broke the last time, I had a uti with no symptoms.


----------



## nypage1981

I have a urine infection right now on meds for it. Good idea for tests to rule out infections. 

Hope everyone is well! I'm so tired. Pregnancy with a toddler and active 9 yr old is no joke. I dread when her swimming lessons daily start next week:( sad to dread that but I'm already so tired!


----------



## sherylb

NY - are they both taking swim lessons? I took Kristin swimming again yesterday and she kept wanting to go off on her own. I think she's going to be a complete water bug every chance she gets.


----------



## sherylb

Hi! Who still checks in?


----------



## NDH

This is still on my subscriptions so I see when anyone comments :)


----------



## sherylb

I want a baby. I am very badly symptom spotting. If not this cycle I need to wait until after the cruise in September.


----------



## flyingduster

Yep this is still in my subscriptions so I see new posts too! 

Fingers crossed for you Sheryl!!


----------



## sherylb

Huggles too. We have the same cd1 and it would be awesome to be bump buddies with the same due date. :dust:


----------



## NDH

Happy third tri Amy!

Gosh my SIL isn't far behind you.

Sheryl and huggles good luck! Logan ad Kristin were due two weeks apart, it would be cool if you both had you second close together too :)


----------



## flyingduster

Hehe, thanks NDH! Bit freaky right now thinking of being 3rd tri already! We don't have a house right now and have been living with the in laws since Christmas! We just had an offer accepted on a house today though, so fingers crossed everything comes back OK and we can get it before I get much more uncomfortable!!!! Lol

Oooh and best of luck to huggles toooooooo! Exciting!


----------



## NDH

Best of luck, I've been watching the house drama unfold on facebook! I hope this one pans out and you get to move in soon :D


----------

